# [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0



## Xoriam

Please read the posting rules and the tweak rules

Unigine just released their new Valley 1.0 Benchmark.
*Download Valley 1.0 Here*



_*Tweaks are allowed*_
and I highly encourage them since many will use them to beat your score.

_Tweak rules at the end of the Original Post_

*(* No hacks allowed *)*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEtHVEpQMkxMdHpaaUw3UExoWnpvdEE&output=html

*POSTING SCORE RULE*

*For Single Monitors* (1920x1080) and (2560x1440)

1080 must be set to Extreme HD preset.
1440 must same settings as Extreme HD preset. I.E 8XAA etc.

*All scores posted must be accompanied by this data line in order to be considered for the Top 30:

Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score - RESOLUTION IF NOT 1080.

IF YOU DO NOT POST YOUR RESOLUTION OUTSIDE OF 1080 SUBMISSION I WILL MOST LIKELY REJECT IT IF I DO NOT NOTICE.

Please provide a screen shot of the final score screen taken with F12, found in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots, converted to .jpg

Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings required
or does not have the correct screen shot and data line will not be counted.

Please note the settings required and make sure your runs are configured correctly.

For Multi-Monitors or 4K resolution

*

*Use Custom Ultra with 4 x AA.*
*Need to be in 5760x1080 or it won't be accepted.* (Or _*3840 x 2160*_ for 4K resolution)
*We need to see full screenshot of the results*.
*No integrated Graphics allowed*



Spoiler: Example on how a Post should look like



_Suggestion_
Quote:


> *User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score*


Any failure to follow this simple rule (*example below*) will get you removed from the chart.
Any cheaters should be pointed out to me by PM: Thanks

*Example*:




*How your screenshot is suppose to be posted*. Thanks



Spoiler: Example!



*Post a screenshot
*
*LIKE THIS
*



*NOT This*





*Need help on HOW TO Take a Screenshot???*


Spoiler: HOW TO TAKE A SCREENSHOT IN UNIGINE VALLEY



*By Default, the screenshot key is F12 Like shown in this picture* (Shown in Loading Screen of the benchmark)



*But if you want to set another key, you need to go in Valley Settings... Shown Below*



And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in C:\Users\*YOUR USER NAME*\Valley\screenshots...Shown Below





*Tweak Rules for Unigine Valley:*

*Allowed optimisations:*

Driver settings finetuning.
Tesselation tweaking.
Minimal OS optimisation
*Disallowed tweaks/cheats:*

No LOD tweaking.
Mipmap
Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.
Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures.
Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking.
Forbidden to use 3rd party tools such as Nvidia Inspector or radeon Pro
_*If any of these rules are not respected, those results will not be included.*_


AMD Tweaks (Provided by *sugarhell* )


Spoiler: AMD Tweaks!



*FOR AMD TWEAKS*


_If you have multimonitors when you bench on single screen *you should unplug the others*. This will help your score and fps.Also you can try to *kill all the unnecessary processes through task manager*.
_
The most important thing is the drivers. A bad install of drivers will result in lower fps.

Open Catalyst Control Center
Gaming (tab)
3D Applications Settings
*Press Add*
_*Go to*_ C://Programs files (x86)// Unigine // Valley // bin // *valley.exe*
*Will give this*



*Under Anti-Aliasing*: you don't change anything

*Under Texture Filtering:*

Set Anisotropic Filtering Mode:Override Application Settings
Set Anisotropic Filtering Level: 2x
Set Texture Filtering Quality: Perfomance
Set Surface Format Optimizations : Off
*Only for multi-gpu:*

For crossfire the default profile is working fine. _*But you can force 1x1 optimization or AFR friendly if you believe that you will achieve a higher score.*_
For tri-fire or quad you NEED to force 1x1 optimization to have a good usage across the cards.
*Tab : Performance*

Go to AMD overdrive and disable it. For benching you should use MSI AB or Trixx

*Windows tweaks.*

*Disable AERO.*

Right click on the desktop
Personalize
Basic and High Contrast Themes and choose Windows 7 Basic
*Set priority of valley.exe*

Open valley and while you are on the launcher do this.Right click on the taskbar
Start Task Manager
Processes
Find valley.exe
Right click
Set priority and choose Real Time
*Turn off UAC.*

Its just useless
*Disable indexing on C: Drive .*

Right click on your C
Properties
Untick ''Allow files on this driver to have contents indexed in addition to file properties''
Apply changes to drive C:/,subfolders and files (you should install valley on your ssd if you search the optimal performance)
*Terminate explorer.exe*

Open task manager
Find explorer.exe
Right click End process

For an AMD driver guide you should read *tsm*'s guide.
*AMD How to Guide*

*Additional Items:*
There are more things that you can do to try for a slightly better score. These items are unlikely to get you a large score increase, but depending on your setup, they might help.

1) Ctrl-Shift-Esc will bring up your Windows Task manager. On the Process tab you can shut down any unnecessary ones. You can find a guide to processes and also turning off other items at blackviper.com.
2) If you have many programs starting with windows you can make adjustments to them by going to the start button search window and typing msconfig. On the Startup tab you may notice programs automatically starting that are not necessary.
3) Some benchers may create a separate Windows installation with just the bare minimum of components, and no unnecessary programs or utilities.
4) You can optimize your hard drive by trying a few tweaks. Here is guide for Windows 7:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
and one for Windows 8:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
5) You can try increasing the priority of the Valley process. To do that start the benchmark in windowed mode, then use ctrl-shift-esc to bring up the Task Manger. Right click on the Valley.exe process, move to Set Priority and click Realtime. Then click Change Priority to confirm in the pop up window. You can also stop the explorer.exe process (or others) by right clicking and choosing End Process, and confirming the pop up. To bring back explorer, click File>New Task(Run&#8230 then enter explorer.exe in the Open: box and click OK. After closing Task Manger, go back to Valley hit Esc, then you can click Full Screen on the Settings tab to resume the benchmark.




nVIDIA Tweaks (Provided by *justandoldman* )


Spoiler: nVIDIA Tweaks



*NVIDIA guide to better scores in Valley 1.0*

*Drivers:*
Your cards drivers are key to your best score. Many times the newest beta drivers from NVIDIA will give you the highest score but not always. Certain gpu configurations may benefit from slightly older drivers. A good, clean install of your drivers is important. Here is a guide to completely remove your drivers:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers

*VALLEY GUIDE:*
1) Right click on your desktop to bring up the NVIDIA control panel, and click on "Manage 3D Settings." Click the Program Settings tab, then the drop down box to choose Valley. If you don't see it you can click the Add button for Unigine Engine, or Browse for Valley.exe which is in C>Program files (x86)>Unigine>Valley>bin. Change the following four items, then click Apply.
>Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
>Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
>Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
>Vertical sync changed to off
Your page should now look like this:



2) Now click on "Adjust image settings with preview" in the control panel. Click the "Use my preference emphasizing:" button and change the slider to Performance, then click Apply. Your page should now look like this:


You can now close the control panel.

3) Have only one monitor plugged into your card(s).
4) Overclock your chip as much as you can with reasonable stability.
5) Overclock your card's memory as much as possible, Valley likes high memory clocks, then overclock your card's core as much as possible.
6) Change your desktop theme to Windows Classic.
7) Shut down all other programs, and do not have any monitoring software running.
8) You need to keep your card from throttling. Many cards have a thermal throttle point, such as 70c, where they downclock. If you are not underwater then open up your case, use a floor fan blowing on your cards, run Valley at the coldest part of the day, or anything else you can do to keep all your gpus under their throttle point. Some cards will allow a greater oc if they are colder as well.
9) Hit ENTER to scroll through the first few seconds of each of Valley's 18 scenes before hitting F9 to start the benchmark.

*Additional Items:*
There are more things that you can do to try for a slightly better score. These items are unlikely to get you a large score increase, but depending on your setup, they might help.

1) Ctrl-Shift-Esc will bring up your Windows Task manager. On the Process tab you can shut down any unnecessary ones. You can find a guide to processes and also turning off other items at blackviper.com.
2) If you have many programs starting with windows you can make adjustments to them by going to the start button search window and typing msconfig. On the Startup tab you may notice programs automatically starting that are not necessary.
3) Some benchers may create a separate Windows installation with just the bare minimum of components, and no unnecessary programs or utilities.
4) You can optimize your hard drive by trying a few tweaks. Here is guide for Windows 7:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
and one for Windows 8:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
5) You can try increasing the priority of the Valley process. To do that start the benchmark in windowed mode, then use ctrl-shift-esc to bring up the Task Manger. Right click on the Valley.exe process, move to Set Priority and click Realtime. Then click Change Priority to confirm in the pop up window. You can also stop the explorer.exe process (or others) by right clicking and choosing End Process, and confirming the pop up. To bring back explorer, click File>New Task(Run&#8230 then enter explorer.exe in the Open: box and click OK. After closing Task Manger, go back to Valley hit Esc, then you can click Full Screen on the Settings tab to resume the benchmark.



Any suspicious scores using windows 8 may not count for submission unless you can reproduce the score in windows 7


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Reserved


----------



## grunion

Single card first run..


----------



## kx11

here's mine , 1st run


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You ran that at 1440p!









Also, looking at the results so far I'd say CF is not working yet...


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You ran that at 1440p!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, looking at the results so far I'd say CF is not working yet...


No cfx...
What res do you require?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> here's mine , 1st run


Need some more data but I can't believe the 670 is that much faster than the 7970! Will probably have to work out the bugs in this bench before we can have reliable numbers...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> No cfx...
> What res do you require?


Settings are in the OP.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Settings are in the OP.


Why not the Extreme HD preset?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Need some more data but I can't believe the 670 is that much faster than the 7970! Will probably have to work out the bugs in this bench before we can have reliable numbers...


well

2x670 : clocks 1220mhz/ mem 3337mhz

tried same settings with heaven 4.0 and it crashed


----------



## SeanJ76

Seanj76

i5 [email protected]

2 x 670GTX FTW Sli

145% pwr target/1280mhz core(+88)/3606mhz(+502)

91FPS ---3808


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Why not the Extreme HD preset?


It is the Extreme HD preset.

B!0HaZard --- Intel Core i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz --- Gigabyte HD 7950 @ 1150 MHz / 1575 MHz --- 42.0 FPS --- 1755



Just got this HD 7950 in the door today. Worthy replacement for my GTX 680, I think. Now I just have to figure out why my CPU is stuck at stock speeds.


----------



## MKHunt

Rockin stock (+10MHz on the 590 because.... um.... 10MHz.) 2600k at a _blistering_ 3.4GHz.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> It is the Extreme HD preset.
> 
> B!0HaZard --- Intel Core i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz --- Gigabyte HD 7950 @ 1150 MHz / 1575 MHz --- 42.0 FPS --- 1755
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this HD 7950 in the door today. Worthy replacement for my GTX 680, I think. Now I just have to figure out why my CPU is stuck at stock speeds.


Yikes !!! 7950 don't come close to 680's. Pretty far from the 670's as well bubba.


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart ---- i7-2700K @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 670 SLI @ 1254, +564 ---- 89.8 ---- 3758


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Yikes !!! 7950 don't come close to 680's. Pretty far from the 670's as well bubba.


How so? I've already run benchmarks. It beats my GTX 680 in BF3, it beats my GTX 680 in Crysis and with a more mature driver, it'll beat my GTX 680 in FarCry 3. It scores 5% higher in 3DMark11 than my GTX 680 too. You just have to overclock it far enough, the GTX 680 doesn't overclock well enough to match it.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> How so? I've already run benchmarks. It beats my GTX 680 in BF3, it beats my GTX 680 in Crysis and with a more mature driver, it'll beat my GTX 680 in FarCry 3. It scores 5% higher in 3DMark11 than my GTX 680 too. You just have to overclock it far enough, the GTX 680 doesn't overclock well enough to match it.


I agree with you . I tried 7950 and GTX 670. and definitely the 7950 is my favorite.
The 670 costed me $425 while the 7950 only $245 (used) and it easily can match it or even beat it sometimes.

I will shortly download and update this post with my run.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Yikes !!! 7950 don't come close to 680's. Pretty far from the 670's as well bubba.


A great 7950 can be a heck of a gpu. Takes a pretty impressive 680 to keep up with one in benchies.


----------



## leoxtxt

leoxtxt ---- i7-2700K @ 5Ghz HT ---- HD 7970 @ 1270/1700 ---- 47.6 ---- 1993


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I agree with you . I tried 7950 and GTX 670. and definitely the 7950 is my favorite.
> The 670 costed me $425 while the 7950 only $245 (used) and it easily can match it or even beat it sometimes.
> 
> I will shortly download and update this post with my run.


Do you have the Gigabyte Windforce with the huge cooler? It's a monster!

I sold my GTX 680 for $465 and bought a new HD 7950 for $375. This is actually a realistic used price in Europe and if you think that's high, imagine what I paid new one year ago... Earned $90 and got Crysis 3 + Bioshock Infinite through the Never Settle Reloaded deal. Saved me another $50 on Crysis 3 which I did want. Then in the future, I'll buy another HD 7950 and CF. With current prices, that'll be $200 cheaper than another GTX 680 for SLI would have been. In total, $340 saved by going 7950 CF compared to GTX 680 SLI. That'll more than pay for the PSU needed for CF.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A great 7950 can be a heck of a gpu. Takes a pretty impressive 680 to keep up with one in benchies.


I beg to differ, 1 of my 670GTX FTW's roll's over that 7950 score by quite a bit, are you not reading the results??


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I beg to differ, 1 of my 670GTX FTW's roll's over that 7950 score by quite a bit, are you not reading the results??


I have a 7950 & owned before a GTX 670 FTW. The 7950 is the better card overall.
Better performance in demanding games & 8x AA. Also it can handle more texture mods.
FtW420 is a respectable bencher in here, so I trust what he says







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Do you have the Gigabyte Windforce with the huge cooler? It's a monster!
> 
> I sold my GTX 680 for $465 and bought a new HD 7950 for $375. This is actually a realistic used price in Europe and if you think that's high, imagine what I paid new one year ago... Earned $90 and got Crysis 3 + Bioshock Infinite through the Never Settle Reloaded deal. Saved me another $50 on Crysis 3 which I did want. Then in the future, I'll buy another HD 7950 and CF. With current prices, that'll be $200 cheaper than another GTX 680 for SLI would have been. In total, $340 saved by going 7950 CF compared to GTX 680 SLI. That'll more than pay for the PSU needed for CF.


Yes I have the Windforce card and it runs much cooler than my old 670 FTW which runs constantly at high 70 degrees celsius. This 7950 rarely reachs 65 C.
Also I play Sleeping Dogs these days, it actually destroys my 670 even at max oc in this game.


----------



## Dan the bloke

Damn, lowest score yet








Running a 1055t @ 3.5GHz and a 7870 LE @ stock


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I have a 7950 & owned before a GTX 670 FTW. The 7950 is the better card overall.
> Better performance in demanding games & 8x AA. Also it can handle more texture mods.
> FtW420 is a respectable bencher in here, so I trust what he says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not according to this bench it isn't. I guess I'll have to disable sli and show you how far off 7950's actually are.


----------



## Robert c

Robert C - - - AMD FX 8150 @3.6 GHz - - - HIS 6950 2gb @ 840/1280 - - - SCORE @ 988 - - FPS @ 23.6 - -MIN @ 13.4 - -MAX @ 43.1 - -GPU TEMP @ 70*C.. I live in Miami so my PC room temp stay @ 79 to 80*f with a/c on.


----------



## Majorhi

Majorhi - AMD FX 4100 @ 4.5 --- CF ASUS 6870's @ 950/1150 Disregard the Nvidia, it's in my system for folding purposes.

FPS: 21.1
Score: 882
Min FPS: 8.5
Max FPS 42.9



Thanks zGunBLADEz for the idea to create the app profile for this!

FPS: 38.8
Score:1623
Min FPS: 10.3
Max FPS: 68.6


----------



## B!0HaZard

Updated score:
B!0HaZard --- Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4.7 GHz --- Gigabyte HD 7950 @ 1150 MHz / 1800 MHz --- 43.7 FPS --- 1828



Apparently 80 C on the VRMs is the limit. Getting a lot of artifacting when I hit that. Love the smell of hot electronics in the morning








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Not according to this bench it isn't. I guess I'll have to disable sli and show you how far off 7950's actually are.


Please do. I imagine one card will get 50 FPS when taking SLI scaling into consideration. Might I add that this is just one bench. As I said, the 7950 beats my GTX 680 in 2 of the 3 games I've tested for 2/3 of the price.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Updated score:
> B!0HaZard --- Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4.7 GHz --- Gigabyte HD 7950 @ 1150 MHz / 1800 MHz --- 43.7 FPS --- 1828
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently 80 C on the VRMs is the limit. Getting a lot of artifacting when I hit that. Love the smell of hot electronics in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do. I imagine one card will get 50 FPS when taking SLI scaling into consideration. Might I add that this is just one bench. As I said, the 7950 beats my GTX 680 in 2 of the 3 games I've tested for 2/3 of the price.


Looks like your quite a bit behind a single 670GTX FTW at stock boost clocks of 1215mhz-

Also I don't know who ever told you a 7950 was a head of any 670/680 in BF3, Crysis, etc, but here's a accurate review of the 670GTX FTW
http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed?start=5

Looks to me like your 7950 is wayyyy behind the 670/680 in all those games......
You bought a used 7950 for 10 less than a brand new 670GTX FTW ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130787


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Looks like your quite a bit behind a single 670GTX FTW at stock boost clocks of 1215mhz-
> 
> Also I don't know who ever told you a 7950 was a head of any 670/680 in BF3, Crysis, etc, but here's a accurate review of the 670GTX FTW
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed?start=5
> 
> Looks to me like your 7950 is wayyyy behind the 670/680 in all those games......


He's testing the AMD cards on CCC 12.3. Driver 12.3 is from March 2012... Do you realize how much performance has improved since then? And I'm talking overclocked, not stock. HD 7950 stock is a solid card, but nothing special.

Here's a more recent test, albeit only with the HD 7970.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57413-amd-12-11-never-settle-driver-performance-5.html

Notice how the HD 7970 beats both the GTX 670 and GTX 680 in Crysis 2 and BF3. Your review shows the HD 7970 losing epicly to the GTX 670.


----------



## fewness

fewness --- Intel Core i7 3930k @ 5.0GHz --- 2 x 680 @ 1275MHz / 1750MHz --- 94.1 FPS --- 3936


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I beg to differ, 1 of my 670GTX FTW's roll's over that 7950 score by quite a bit, are you not reading the results??


Mostly looking at other benches, this one is still pretty new & haven't been many of the better 7950 benched yet. Just ran it for the first time, have to compare mine with a 7970 yet.
Nvidia are still great gamers & do very well in some benchies, the 600 series just couldn't quite keep up with 7000 series for most benchmarks this generation.
Nvidia has been ahead for years though, had to happen sometime. Titan looks like it will put AMD back in it's place...

FtW 420 --- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz --- MSI gtx680 Lightning @ 1411MHz / 1755MHz --- 55.4FPS --- 2316


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I know some of you are waiting for this one right ftw and tsm? XD lol
Again nvidia 6xx series have no match for this benchmark neither, this is my run

zGunBLADEz - 3770K @ 4.8GHz - 7970/7950 @ 1200/1700 - 89.1FPS - 3728



So go get them guys XD


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> He's testing the AMD cards on CCC 12.3. Driver 12.3 is from March 2012... Do you realize how much performance has improved since then? And I'm talking overclocked, not stock. HD 7950 stock is a solid card, but nothing special.
> 
> Here's a more recent test, albeit only with the HD 7970.
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57413-amd-12-11-never-settle-driver-performance-5.html
> 
> Notice how the HD 7970 beats both the GTX 670 and GTX 680 in Crysis 2 and BF3. Your review shows the HD 7970 losing epicly to the GTX 670.


Thank you...most people only look at the old comparisons not newer ones with the better drivers. I had to correct a friend yesterday about 7970 vs 680. Also my score is 1797.

Sorry my GPU settings are 1125 core and 1575 mem at stock voltage.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I know some of you are waiting for this one right ftw and tsm? XD lol
> Again nvidia 6xx series have no match for this benchmark neither, this is my run
> 
> zGunBLADEz - 3770K @ 4.8GHz - 7970/7950 @ 1200/1700 - 89.1FPS - 3728
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So go get them guys XD


I don't need to post a run, you're doing just fine holding the torch.


----------



## fewness

That's why I suggested we should have a combined ranking list, using the sum of all this benchmark scores to crown a king


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I beg to differ, 1 of my 670GTX FTW's roll's over that 7950 score by quite a bit, are you not reading the results??


Do you know my 7950 go all way up to 1400 core and *thats on crossfire* lol...
Not even my 7970 get that high


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I beg to differ, 1 of my 670GTX FTW's roll's over that 7950 score by quite a bit, are you not reading the results??
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know my 7950 go all way up to 1400 core and *thats on crossfire* lol...
> Not even my 7970 get that high
Click to expand...

He probably doesn't realize that his 670 would have to clock 200mhz or more to match the performance metrics.


----------



## vhco

vhco --- Intel i7 [email protected] Ghz --- GTX 670 [email protected]/7006Mhz --- 93.2 --- 3898


----------



## swhitt1

Intel i5-3570k @4.5GHz
MSI GTX 680 Lightning x 2 (stock clockspeed)
8 GB Mushkin DDR3 2133 MHz
MSI Z77 MPOWER LGA 1155


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> He's testing the AMD cards on CCC 12.3. Driver 12.3 is from March 2012... Do you realize how much performance has improved since then? And I'm talking overclocked, not stock. HD 7950 stock is a solid card, but nothing special.
> 
> Here's a more recent test, albeit only with the HD 7970.
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57413-amd-12-11-never-settle-driver-performance-5.html
> 
> Notice how the HD 7970 beats both the GTX 670 and GTX 680 in Crysis 2 and BF3. Your review shows the HD 7970 losing epicly to the GTX 670.


Yet he is still losing to a single 670GTX FTW??? Proof lies here my friend.
Why can't he prove it?? He needs his AMD fanclub to help him out LOL


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I know some of you are waiting for this one right ftw and tsm? XD lol
> Again nvidia 6xx series have no match for this benchmark neither, this is my run
> 
> zGunBLADEz - 3770K @ 4.8GHz - 7970/7950 @ 1200/1700 - 89.1FPS - 3728
> 
> 
> 
> So go get them guys XD


Sad sad sad my 2 x 670 FTW's beating up a 7970/7950 combo. 

When will you AMD fanboys learn.........eh someday right?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Sad sad sad stock 2 x 670 FTW's beating up a 7970/7950 combo.


do you even know how far my cards overclock? LOL thats nothing... Your cards are boosting which mean = overclocks... So they are not on stock XD


----------



## Forceman

Wouldn't it be easier just to specify the ExtremeHD preset in the OP?

Forceman - 2600K @ 4.6 HT on - GTX 680 - 1280/6600- 49.1 - 2053



Edit: Re-ran it after first swapping through all the screens, and as with Heaven, it improves the min frame rate. Upped the score a touch.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Like I said guys, something is definitely wrong with AMD cards in this bench, which isn't unprecedented with new benches. My 7970's in CF are scoring lower than a single 670 right now. Does that mean that 7970's are less than half as good as 670's? Of course not, just in this particular test...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier just to specify the ExtremeHD preset in the OP?
> 
> Forceman - 2600K @ 4.6 HT on - GTX 680 - 1280/6600- 47.5 -1988


I tried to follow the same presets as CDMAN's in the Heaven 4.0 thread...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Like I said guys, something is definitely wrong with AMD cards in this bench, which isn't unprecedented with new benches. My 7970's in CF are scoring lower than a single 670 right now. Does that mean that 7970's are less than half as good as 670's? Of course not, just in this particular test...


Theres something wrong in your config try disable/activate crossfire..

Because my 7970/7950 @ 1200 are 5 fps behind from 2x680 1275MHz / 1750MHz --- 94.1 FPS
and in my tests 7950 needs 160 extra on core to be as efficient as a 7970... at least on crunching hashes..


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I tried to follow the same presets as CDMAN's in the Heaven 4.0 thread...


Fair enough, but Heaven doesn't have a HD preset (which is idiotic, but whatever). Since this one does I would suggest just using it. Otherwise you are going to get some people running the ExtremeHD preset and others trying to set it manually (even if they are the same settings). Maybe that is contributing to the weird scores, like that 80 FPS GTX 670 one.


----------



## stahlhart

Updated score: stahlhart ---- i7-2700K @ 5.0GHz ---- GTX670 SLI @ 1319/3574 ---- 90.7 ---- 3795


----------



## tsm106

Heaven is losing it's usefulness because they removed all the settings from view in the SS. I'm not sure what they are thinking putting aside the obvious scaling problems.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Majin SSJ Eric --- 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x 7970 @ 1219MHz / 1754Mhz --- 93.5 FPS --- 3912



By the way, to get CF to work I had to check the "enable CF for apps that have no CF profile" in CCC.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Majin SSJ Eric --- 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x 7970 @ 1219MHz / 1754Mhz --- 93.5 FPS --- 3912
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, to get CF to work I had to check the "enable CF for apps that have no CF profile" in CCC.


There you go XD


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Majin SSJ Eric --- 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x 7970 @ 1219MHz / 1754Mhz --- 93.5 FPS --- 3912
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, to get CF to work I had to check the "enable CF for apps that have no CF profile" in CCC.


Where is that option at in CCC?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It's under the Performance tab and AMD Crossfire X.

Btw Sean, every bench favors one side or the other. Right now the 670's are killing it in this particular one. Congrats!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Still laughing my a*& off at how bad your getting showed up by 2 670's. I guess I have to OC my cards now........
> So far it's taking 7970's CS to beat 670GTX FTW's Sli................. If it took 7 months for them to release 1 driver, just think how long you'l have to wait to see another one


I dont even bother with you....

When i see your rig in here
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/
Performance 1 card or 2
or Extreme
1 card
Then you open your mouth ok??

It took @ 680 almost 1600 mhz on core to beat my single 7970 @ 1350 lol


----------



## pengs

FPS 43.6
Score 1825
Low 24.8
High 75.2
Extreme HD, 1080p 8xAA.

SLi GTX 470's 747MHz, 1700 mem
2500K 4.4GHz

Forget about the benchmark, take a look at the screenshots:





I'd give anything for this type of detail in Arma 2 for DayZ.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> You don't know much about Nvidia 600 series if you think a stock boost is considered a overclock. When we Nvidia owners overclock its +XXX on top of the factory boost. Factory boost is not a overclock. Most 670's FTW will boost between 1215-1250 stock. This is with +0 to the core. When you add the +XXX to the core,enable K-Boost(which locks the clocks and voltage) then the card is overclocked.....You have a lot to learn sir.


Ok go ahead then overclock your card i already have a number in my head using ftw score & scaling doubt you are going to match it...

Watch your minimum fps btw they are 2 fps lower than mine too... and the 680 drops are almost 10 fps lower than mine..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> You don't know much about Nvidia 600 series if you think a stock boost is considered a overclock. When we Nvidia owners overclock its +XXX on top of the factory boost. Factory boost is not a overclock. Most 670's FTW will boost between 1215-1250 stock. This is with +0 to the core. When you add the +XXX to the core,enable K-Boost(which locks the clocks and voltage) then the card is overclocked.....You have a lot to learn sir.


So you can match ftw 680 clocks? Because *i didnt see you do squat* on the 3dmark11 topic..


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's under the Performance tab and AMD Crossfire X.
> 
> Btw Sean, every bench favors one side or the other. Right now the 670's are killing it in this particular one. Congrats!


It must be hidden on my system it's not even an option listed.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> It must be hidden on my system it's not even an option listed.


You have to create a preset for it in gaming/3d applications settings make sure crossfire is enable and scrollback all way down, last option


----------



## Hacksword

This is extreme HD preset.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Reserved


----------



## KaRLiToS

Reserved


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart ---- i7-2700K / 5.0GHz ---- MSI GTX670PE/OC SLI ; 1254 / +570 ---- 90.7 ---- 3795


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Folks, it would be appreciated if everyone could calm down, okay? Overclock.net is not a place for you to vent, pass disrespectful comments and troll one another. It is a place to have a meaningful discussion and a place for us to share our passion and knowledge for computers in general.

Resorting to personal attacks,passing condescending comments and trolling doesn't reflect well on the community.
It is requested that you please avoid dramas because OCN is not a war zone but it's meant to be a peaceful zone.

If anyone is caught breaching the rules, harsh penalties will apply.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Dreamxtreme--- i5 3570k/ 4500MHZ ---- 3x 660 Ti ; 1267Mhz / 6328Mhz ---- 95.8 ---- 4007


----------



## Blackcurrent

My first go









default extreme hd


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well....:cracksknucles: here you go









Dreamxtreme--- i5 3570k/ 4500MHZ ---- 3x 660 Ti ; 1267Mhz / 6328Mhz ---- 95.8 ---- 4007


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Well....:cracksknucles: here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamxtreme--- i5 3570k/ 4500MHZ ---- 3x 660 Ti ; 1267Mhz / 6328Mhz ---- 95.8 ---- 4007


Nice buddy way to go:thumb:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody wanna tell me an easy way to make a modifiable chart for the OP????


----------



## Majorhi

Thanks zGunBLADEz! That profile creation almost doubled my performance!









Before:


After:


----------



## CaptainChaos

CaptainChaos--- i5 3570k @ 4.7GHz ---- 7950 TFIII @ 1200Mhz / 1500Mhz ---- 43.6 ---- 1826


----------



## Forceman

As with Heaven, if you use Enter to switch through all the scenes before you hit F9 to benchmark it improves the minimum frame rate quite a bit. My score went up 1.5FPS and 75 points. Min went from 22.5 to 26.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> As with Heaven, if you use Enter to switch through all the scenes before you hit F9 to benchmark it improves the minimum frame rate quite a bit. My score went up 1.5FPS and 75 points. Min went from 22.5 to 26.


My temps from the last run would hate that and it would crash driver i just know it


----------



## SeanJ76

I actually was very stable through 3-4 runs my temps never exceeded 64C on either card. Which means theirs a lot more room to overclock when a new driver comes out this/next week. It's been about 2 weeks since 313.96 beta we are due for one.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I actually was very stable through 3-4 runs my temps never exceeded 64C on either card. Which means theirs a lot more room to overclock when a new driver comes out this/next week. It's been about 2 weeks since 313.96 beta we are due for one.


Yea should be this weekend with Crysis 3 dropping next week


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dang, I just notice this thread after spending few hours making the chart









But mine is the top 30 Unigine Valley


----------



## rtflol

rtflol --- 980x/3.4GHz ---- GTX 680 x3, 1254 / 3519 ---- 84.0 ---- 3516


----------



## ~kRon1k~

~kRon1k~ 1100t/4Ghz, hd7870 x2/1200/1400,60.7, 2538


----------



## UNOE

KaRLiToS - where is your run at ?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> KaRLiToS - where is your run at ?


Heaven and Valley are now broken with their newest release. My GPUs only scale at 50% (Which looks like a CrossFire instead of Quadfire). I will wait for fix and/or driver updates before posting my score


----------



## the.hollow

The.Hollow --- i5 2500k/ 4.5GHZ ---- 2x 660 Sli ; 1097 / 3197---- 57.1 ---- 2391


Edit: Forgot to add in my gpu setup.


----------



## SoloCamo

Though I'm sure I'll be booted out from the top 30 quick enough...



SoloCamo --- FX-8350 stock 4ghz ---- XFX DD 7970ghz edition 1225core/1600memory ---- 41.4fps ---- 1734

Though I do indeed wonder how it's even remotely possible a 660 is scoring higher... perhaps it's the 13.2 drivers? Hmmm.

Edit: then again, the sig for that score shows sli 660s?


----------



## Deeya

Figured I would go ahead and post my scores as well to help

Intel i5 3570k @ 4.2Ghz
XFX ATI Radeon HD7970 3GB (Stock:925/1375) @ 1000/1450


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Heaven and Valley are now broken with their newest release. My GPUs only scale at 50% (Which looks like a CrossFire instead of Quadfire). I will wait for fix and/or driver updates before posting my score


Not surprised I guess we will get a update from AMD in a few months. I guess I shouldn't even bother downloading it until 13.4 beta 7 comes out in mid May.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtflol*
> 
> 
> 
> rtflol --- 980x/3.4GHz ---- GTX 680 x3, 1254 / 3519 ---- 84.0 ---- 3516


I see scaling is an issue with the valley bench along with Heaven 4.0. Run with just 2 cards in SLI and you will probably see the same FPS ave


----------



## skyline_king88

[email protected],gtx [email protected]/maxboost/mem3159, score 1432


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Well....:cracksknucles: here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamxtreme--- i5 3570k/ 4500MHZ ---- 3x 660 Ti ; 1267Mhz / 6328Mhz ---- 95.8 ---- 4007


hey can you run with one 660ti @ 1189 boost clock and 3159 mem see how the 8350 vs 3570 goes up....


----------



## Majorhi

Majorhi --- FX 4100 @ 4.5 --- ASUS 6870's x2 ---950/1150

FPS: 39.9
Score: 1670
Min FPS: 15.5
Max FPS: 76.7


----------



## smex

smex --- [email protected] ---- GTX660ti SLI ; 1100 / 6400 ---- 64.2 ---- 2687


----------



## skyline_king88

skyline_king88----cpu fx [email protected] cpu gtx [email protected] max core/3159mem avg fps 34.2 score 1432


----------



## Xoriam

Xoriam--- i7 950/ 4200MHZ ---- 7870xt ; 1200Mhz / 1600Mhz ---- 36.4 ---- 1524



it will be like this untill we get some better drivers for the 7870xt, they currently artifact beyond 1235 from what i've seen by others so far, and the same goes for me.


----------



## kpforce1

kpforce1--- i7 920/ 4.25 Ghz --- EVGA 670 FTW 4Gb ; 1293 & 1253 / 3534 --- 87.8 --- 3675


----------



## phre0n

4x aa


8x aa extreme hd


----------



## blackRott9

blackRott9 --- AMD FX 6300 @ 4990MHz --- Diamond HD 7970 @ 1210MHz | 1660MHz --- 47.2 FPS --- 1976



Driver used was 13.2 Beta 5.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> 
> # 2500K / 4.6 # 2 x GTX 660 Ti SLi / 1100 / 6400 # 64.2 # 2687 #


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> cpu fx [email protected] cpu gtx [email protected] max core/3159mem avg fps 34.2


*Enter Your score respecting this data line followed with the screenshot.* *(* Or your score won't be entered in the data sheet *)*

*User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score*


----------



## jeffro37

jeffro37

i5 2500k (stock this run)

hd 7870

1150 core/ 1400mem ---31.3---1311


13.2 beta 5 driver


----------



## smex

done.. by the way for those who don´t know... the 313.96 beta driver are available quite a while


----------



## Jameswalt1

Jameswalt1 >>>>>>> 2700k @ 4.8ghz >>>>>>>> 3 x GTX 680's @ 1176 core, default memory >>>>>>> 106.5 fps, 4465 Score


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> done.. by the way for those who don´t know... the 313.96 beta driver are available quite a while


you should put ti at end of the 660ti and 650 ti so ppl looking dont think there scoring high/low? just a suggestion


----------



## kx11

Kx11 --- 3960x @ 3.3ghz (stock) ---- PNY 670x2 SLi ; 1198 core / 3357 memory ---- AVG FPS 79.7 ---- 3335


----------



## KaRLiToS

Someone know excel command to make an average of a text, like lets say, a command which *gives the most used cards*,

*@kx11*, next time post full screenshots


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Someone know excel command to make an average of a text, like lets say, a command which *gives the most used cards*,
> 
> *@kx11*, next time post full screenshots


Well, I always used =COUNTIF(range,"text") and integrated it into another formula of some sort... usually ended up being kind of rediculous lol It will only work for the exact string or number though


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *@kx11*, next time post full screenshots


sure


----------



## huzzug

huzzug

i5 2500K @4.5Ghz

Sapphire HD7850 @1150 core/1451 memory----FPS 39.9---Score1669


----------



## disgaea psp

The benchmark took my 560TI to around 75 degrees Celsius, compared to Heaven bench, which takes my card to about 70 degrees.
anyone else experiencing same jumps in temps, or is it just me?


----------



## Badwrench

Badwrench --- Phenom X4 960T @ 3.724Ghz ---- PNY GTX660Ti ; 1097mhz Core / 3304mhz Memory ---- 32.4 FPS ---- 1356


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Bal3Wolf --- 2600K @ 5.0ghz ---- HD 7970 Crossfire ; 1315 core / 1800 memory 1220 core / 1980 memory ---- AVG FPS 95.7 ---- 4004


----------



## rtflol

Overclocked my PC to 4.4 to see the difference in scoring.

rtflol --- 980x/4.4GHz ---- GTX 680 x3, 1254 / 3519 ---- 102.8 ---- 4302


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Bal3Wolf --- 2600K @ 5.0ghz ---- HD 7970 Crossfire ; 1315 core / 1800 memory 1220 core / 1980 memory ---- AVG FPS 95.7 ---- 4004


----------



## Dreamxtreme

aww here comes the uberrigs


----------



## Blackcurrent

Blackcurrent --- i7 950 @ 3.8Ghz ---- 580 Matrix 990 / 4118 ---- 40.4 ---- 1692


----------



## Gomi

Gomi---- i7-3770K / 5.1GHz ---- eVGA GTX680 Classified QUAD-SLI ; 1306/3557 ---- 133 ---- 5579


----------



## Gomi

Gomi---- i7-3770K / 5.1GHz ---- eVGA GTX680 Classified QUAD-SLI ; 1306/3557 ---- 133 ---- 5579


----------



## DooRules

DooRules ---- i7 3960X @ 4.8 ---- 680 sli

1319/3504 --- 99.7 --- 4170


----------



## kx11




----------



## Carlitos714

Carlitos714 --- i7-920 @ 4.4 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 480 SLI ; 910 mhz Core / 2280mhz Memory ---- 61.4 FPS ---- 2567


----------



## kjekay

Something strange is happening here!

GPU-Z show core at 1280mhz, but Unigine show "Graphics: 1370mhz"

I know who to trust of them two, and i know that my card would be instant crash at 1370, so why would Unigine show that?

Anyone else noticing this bug?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Something strange is happening here!
> 
> GPU-Z show core at 1280mhz, but Unigine show "Graphics: 1370mhz"
> 
> I know who to trust of them two, and i know that my card would be instant crash at 1370, so why would Unigine show that?
> 
> Anyone else noticing this bug


Same for me, 1280 but shows 1361 in Heaven/Valley.


----------



## Supacasey

Supacasey --- i7 [email protected] 4.2GHz HT ---- PNY GTX580 SLI ; 941MHz / 2100MHz ---- 74.4 ---- 3114


----------



## alig23




----------



## kx11

CPU : stock 3.33ghz
GPU : stock but somehow the benchmark shows 1200mhz clocks

res : 1440p + extreme HD preset


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yungbenny911 --- Intel core I7 3770k @ 4.7Ghz ---- MSI GTX 660 (Non TI) SLI ; 1215 / 3304 ---- 65.1 AVG FPS ---- 2725



Valley shows 1306 Mhz (Max boost clcok), but evga precision showed 1215 Mhz (actual clock) on both cards in the performance log

Single card. 34FPS AVG


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







BTW To the OP, *There is a difference between the 660 TI and the 660 (NON TI), the table only shows "GTX 660" it should be replaced with "660 TI" they are different GPU's*


----------



## trippinonprozac

First time run -

3930k @ 4.8ghz and SLI 670FTWs @1306mhz


----------



## UNOE

UNOE --- Intel core I7 3930k @ 4.6Ghz ---- AMD 7970 Tri Fire ; 1160 / 1500 ---- 84.4 AVG FPS ---- 3531
Note : Only getting about 62% GPU usage on all three GPU's. Disappointed, but at less the usage is even. I added old Heaven profile Manually to get Tri Fire working.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> First time run -
> 
> 3930k @ 4.8ghz and SLI 670FTWs @1306mhz


Very good! You are stable with that OC on Heaven 4 too? I found new Heaven 4 to be VERY buggy when it came to Nvidia and OC.. Valley seems pretty stable with my Heaven 3 clock though, but Heaven 4... BUGGY or nVidia need a driver update for it.


----------



## n0n44m

n0n44m ---- i7 2600K / 4.8 GHz ---- Nvidia GTX670 SLI, 1254/3802 ---- 92,4 ---- 3866



edit : updated for the +1 fps gain after terminating all software running in the background


----------



## n0n44m

n0n44m ---- i7 2600K / 4.8 GHz ---- Nvidia GTX670 SLI, 1254/3802 ---- 91,4 ---- 3822

*edit : updated score in post #103*


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0n44m*
> 
> n0n44m ---- i7 2600K / 4.8 GHz ---- Nvidia GTX670 SLI, 1254/3802 ---- 91,4 ---- 3822


Our builds are very similar; you're getting slightly better scores than me consistently -- I wonder if this is a PCIe 2.0 versus 3.0 bandwidth difference in our respective motherboards. Nice run.


----------



## n0n44m

I'm 2.0 x8 .... every Sandy Bridge 1155 CPU is 2.0









my memory clock is pretty high though ? using the 313.96 beta

also had some very short freezes just like in Heaven 4.0 , which I never had in 3.0

edit: also your temps are much higher obviously due to air vs water ... sure your cards aren't clocking down during the run?


----------



## stahlhart

I thought I had read somewhere that there was a very slight difference reported with a given 2.0 card in a 3.0 slot versus a 2.0 slot. Mabye not, and it was 2.0 versus 3.0 in general. Oh, well.









I had those hesitations in both Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0. They don't appear to be exactly consistent, though, and sometimes the hit wasn't as bad on a subsequent run. But there were a couple of spots -- like between scenes 18 and 19 in Heaven 4.0 -- where it happens all of the time, just to varying degrees. I tried moving it from my spinner drive to the SSD once, but it made no difference.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Here is my result with 24/7 settings

[CyGnus] ---- i5-3570K / 4.7GHz ---- Asus 7870; 1250 / 1375 ---- 34.7 ---- 1450


----------



## [CyGnus]

My 24/7 Settings

[CyGnus] ---- i5-3570K / 4.7GHz ---- Asus 7870; 1250 / 1375 ---- 34.7 ---- 1450


----------



## theyedi

theyedi ---- 2500k @ 4.6 ---- GTX 690 1097/3500 ---- 84.1 ---- 3518


----------



## n0n44m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> I thought I had read somewhere that there was a very slight difference reported with a given 2.0 card in a 3.0 slot versus a 2.0 slot. Mabye not, and it was 2.0 versus 3.0 in general. Oh, well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had those hesitations in both Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0. They don't appear to be exactly consistent, though, and sometimes the hit wasn't as bad on a subsequent run. But there were a couple of spots -- like between scenes 18 and 19 in Heaven 4.0 -- where it happens all of the time, just to varying degrees. I tried moving it from my spinner drive to the SSD once, but it made no difference.


all my slots are 2.0 as well







haven't got the Gen 3 version of this board

just got 89.6 with my cards at 1254/3571 versus your 89.8 with the same clocks in your first post

so I guess that either my memory bandwidth at 3800 makes a big difference or your cards are clocking down at 1320 core


----------



## Cyanotical

minor gpu overclock, +75 to the gpu clock and +150 to the memory clock, and the CPU @ 4.7


----------



## DooRules

DooRules -- 3960X @ 5.3 --- 680 sli -- 1319/3530 -- 100.9 -- 4221


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Purely for reference:
I Just ran this on my 3770K's HD4000 integrated GPU on the work machine.

I'm frankly pretty impressed it ran it at all!


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Purely for reference:
I Just ran this on my 3770K's HD4000 integrated GPU on the work machine.

I'm frankly pretty impressed it ran it at all!


----------



## *ka24e*

Has anyone benched a 7850 yet? I'm getting really low scores with mine...

- 3570K 4.8ghz
- Sapphire 2GB 7850 1250/1400 (Temps never touch over 55C)


----------



## grunion




----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0n44m*
> 
> all my slots are 2.0 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't got the Gen 3 version of this board
> 
> just got 89.6 with my cards at 1254/3571 versus your 89.8 with the same clocks in your first post
> 
> so I guess that either my memory bandwidth at 3800 makes a big difference or your cards are clocking down at 1320 core


Thanks very much for checking this -- I googled your board and just assumed you had 3.0









I am having some temperature issues -- I admit I'm a little disappointed with the TwinFrozr cooler's apparent inability to keep temperatures below 70 at full throttle, even with an aggressive fan profile -- they do keep the cards between 70 and 75C, but I'm sure some of that is throttling to keep them there. But I only see it in benchmarks, and I'm never going to be one of the big dogs here anyway, so no worries, really.


----------



## grunion




----------



## n0n44m

n0n44m ---- i7 2600K / 4.8 GHz ---- Nvidia GTX670 SLI, 1254/3802 ---- 92,4 ---- 3866



just reinstalled my drivers to prepare for a better 3DMARK run, did a Valley run without any background software loaded ... +1.0 fps gain at the same *(24/7)* clockspeeds







only a .3 fps gain in Heaven 4.0 though

@stahlhart : also check out that 3Dmark tweak thread, switching the SLI profile boosted my score into the low 11k range which basically means it fixes this issue I found with P67/Z68 and SLI ... still testing though


----------



## KaRLiToS

Updated

Someone knows how to do a graph of the percentage of Graphic cards used? (Going back to highschool with excel)


----------



## utterfabrication

utterfabrication --- Phenom II 955 @3.6 ---- GTX 660 ; 1176 / 3204 ---- 32.0 ---- 1338



Not sure if it matters but skyline_king88, Badwrench, and Dreamxtreme appear to be using GTX 660 Ti rather than GTX 660.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Thanks very much for checking this -- I googled your board and just assumed you had 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having some temperature issues -- I admit I'm a little disappointed with the TwinFrozr cooler's apparent inability to keep temperatures below 70 at full throttle, even with an aggressive fan profile -- they do keep the cards between 70 and 75C, but I'm sure some of that is throttling to keep them there. But I only see it in benchmarks, and I'm never going to be one of the big dogs here anyway, so no worries, really.


Remember that ambient temperatures and proper case fan setup to keep a good airflow is often just as important as having a non-reference cooler.

Windforce from gigabyte here and i also had throttling when i had my case half open on my desk. Now its closed with proper case-fan setup and on the floor (always have your case at the bottom of your living space for coldest air possible.) and i barely go over 60c on full load


----------



## hACmAn

Rec off

Rec on:


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@hACmAn*

If you want to be in the chart, just follow the simple "Data Line with Screenshot" rule in the OP.


----------



## hACmAn

KaRLiToS
tnx. maby i shuld take time to read the rules and not figure out how to change sign. I have not bine on line here for som time. =) =(


----------



## smex

delete, did not use my brain..


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Purely for reference:
> I Just ran this on my 3770K's HD4000 integrated GPU on the work machine.
> 
> I'm frankly pretty impressed it ran it at all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats are in order, you are in the lead for the bottom 30.
















I hate running 1080 benches. I had to drag this panel from another pc just to run the bench.









tsm106 --- [email protected] 5.1Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire ; 1340 / 1820 ---- 103.1 FPS ---- 4313


----------



## fewness

fewness --- Intel Core i7 3930k @ 5.0GHz --- 2 x 680 @ 1275MHz / 1750MHz --- 94.1 FPS --- 3936


----------



## fewness

why two valley posts? shall we consolidate them?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> why two valley posts? shall we consolidate them?


Actually, there is almost 3 threads. My news thread gets a lot of Benchies screenshot. I asked a Mod if I can turn the news thread into the Top 30 to consolidate them.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360782/techpowerup-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-release/0_30


----------



## hACmAn

hACmAn --- i5 [email protected] 4300Mhz ---- GTX 480 x1; 797Mhz / 2050Mhz ---- 28,6 ---- 1196


----------



## SeanJ76

SeanJ76

i5 [email protected]

2 Evga 670 GTX FTW's Sli'ed

1280/3606/145% (+88(+502)


----------



## SeanJ76

SeanJ76

i5 [email protected]

2 Evga 670 GTX FTW's Sli'ed

1280/3606/145% (+88(+502)

3808(91.0)fps

Im in the other thread already-


----------



## KaRLiToS

Should I make this a Top 30 or Top 60? (or more)

I want to make graphs like which GPU is the most utilized, average FPS of each GPUs. I want to gather a lot of info to be able to compare.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey guys I'm going to be updating the OP tonight when I get off work. Going to redo it to make it a little easier to read too so keep those scores coming in!


----------



## nisarga

nisarga: Score: 1467 (35.1 FPS) --- Intel Core i5 [email protected] --- 1 x Gigabyte [email protected]/1600


----------



## tsm106

First a top 30 combined, then four categories for each card combo, 1/2/3/4. This way everyone gets what they want. Watcha think?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> First a top 30 combined, then four categories for each card combo, 1/2/3/4. This way everyone gets what they want. Watcha think?


Its a great idea but I think it,s better to wait for a fix for Tri and Quad users. I will do it for sure.

I need to learn how to make graphs. If anyone has some ideas.


----------



## joblanx

joblanx --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GTX 670 EVGA FTW ; 1280 / 3370 ---- 47.2 ---- 1974


----------



## josephimports

josephimports ---- i7-3770K / 5.0GHz ---- MSI 7970 Lightning; 1260 / 1725 ---- 48.5 ---- 2031



All stock settings = 22.5% decrease in performance


----------



## rdr09

op, i think the no.1 ranked in single card category is running sli. sig says so. sometimes heaven would not indicate. not sure.


----------



## KaRLiToS

OP updated with 4 new charts
















-Feel free to propose anything or give me hints on how to make percentage Graphs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> op, i think the no.1 ranked in single card category is running sli. sig says so. sometimes heaven would not indicate. not sure.


i'll check this out.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> OP updated with 4 new charts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll check this out.


thanks. and thanks for my 3rd flame.


----------



## Sasasd

*Sasasd --- [email protected],4Ghz ---- 1x HD7950 ; 1100/1250 --- 38,9 --- 1628*



Not 7950 in chart yet so here is one. 1100/1250 clocks.


----------



## pcgamers

*pcgamers--- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- 2x HD7970 ; 1275 / 1700 ---- 94.8 ---- 3967*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> thanks. and thanks for my 3rd flame.


I don't remember but you're welcome bud, I think it was earlier this week, am I right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasasd*
> 
> 
> 
> Not 7950 in chart yet so here is one. 1100/1250 clocks.


Write the Data Line correctly with a screenshot Please. With only the screen shot you provided, I cannot determine which GPU you have precisely.

(Do it like the user above (pcgamers)


----------



## SoloCamo

At work so the charts don't show but thanks for keeping up and updating it.

Hope to run it again to see how far back my 4ghz 8350 is holding back my gpu. A bump to 4.5-4.6ghz should help a bit and give the 7970GE a bit more leg room... hopefully. Might go for 1250 on the core and a bit more on the memory if it's cold enough out tonight


----------



## Hillguy

Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 4.8 Ghz --- 3 x GTX 580 ; 975 / 2160 ---- 111.8 ---- 4679


----------



## rhino321

1st run: Rhino321 - 3770K @ 4.4 HT on - EVGA GTX 680 - 1290/6800- 49.4 - 2065



Try to do better but not any skills as an overclocker


----------



## phxtravis

phxtravis ---- i7-3770K / 4.7GHz ---- PNY GTX670; 1337(not intentionaly







) / 3404 ---- 45.5 ---- 1902


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> First a top 30 combined, then four categories for each card combo, 1/2/3/4. This way everyone gets what they want. Watcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great idea but I think it,s better to wait for a fix for Tri and Quad users. I will do it for sure.
> 
> I need to learn how to make graphs. If anyone has some ideas.
Click to expand...

Hey, King4x4 figured out the profile for quads. Create a profile using Optimize 1x1.









tsm106 --- [email protected] 5.1Ghz ---- 7970 Quadfire ; 1340 / 1825 ---- 159.2 FPS ---- 6663



Btw, this is such a pretty benchmark.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yeah, I saw his posts in Heaven 4.0 Top 30.

.


----------



## tsm106

lol, oops quadfire, just copy pasted the listing.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Knew it









Already Updated, I guess I won't mess with the first Quad GPUs position from now on....until 4 x Titan


----------



## fewness

mine is 3930k, was a typo in my original post #49.
It's great we can see the post # here! Thank you! Would be great if the 3DMark thread can add this column as well


----------



## King4x4

King4x4 - i7 [email protected] - [email protected] Core - 1500mhz Memory - 144.3 - 6036



Quadfire users owe me! OH YAH!


----------



## KaRLiToS

*KaRLiToS --- i7 3930K @ 4.6 Ghz ---- 7970 Quadfire ; 1310 / 1620 ---- 138.3 FPS ---- 5786*



@King4x4, have you notice your scaling percentage? GPU load? I'm still stuck at 80%


----------



## King4x4

95%... but I got mi cpu at 5ghz.. so that might help.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Remember that ambient temperatures and proper case fan setup to keep a good airflow is often just as important as having a non-reference cooler.
> 
> Windforce from gigabyte here and i also had throttling when i had my case half open on my desk. Now its closed with proper case-fan setup and on the floor (always have your case at the bottom of your living space for coldest air possible.) and i barely go over 60c on full load


How did you know my case was half open?







Still working on the build's wire management, but I'm going to see if I can button things up temporarily to see if it makes a difference. Thanks much for the suggestion...


----------



## MKHunt

Aight, a bit of overclocking.

GTX 590, 710MHz core, stock memory. 2600k 4.4gigglehurts.


----------



## Xoriam

Hey sorry if this might trouble you, but would you possibly think about making 2 diffrent charts?

1 for single GPU
and one for multiple GPUs?

otherwise those of us who perfer 1gpu setups are gonna have no chance at staying on the list...


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> King4x4 - i7 [email protected] - [email protected] Core - 1500mhz Memory - 144.3 - 6036
> 
> 
> 
> Quadfire users owe me! OH YAH!


Dang, care to elaborate the "fix" - Or is it AMD only ?


----------



## ASUSfreak

ASUSfreak --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- GTX470 SLI ; 608 / 837 ---- 38.2 ---- 1596


----------



## The-Real-Link

Not high on the chart overall with all these SLI/Crossfire setups but eh, it looks good to me.

The-Real-Link ---- E5645 @ 3.6Ghz / GTX 680 ; 1202 / 3005 ---- 43.4 ---- 1816


----------



## Badness

Badness --- i5 2500k @ 4700 MHz ---- GTX 580 3072 MB ; 950 MHz core / 2004 MHz memory ---- 44.4 FPS ---- 1856

I don't think Extreme works correctly because of my monitor resolution.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link*
> 
> Not high on the chart overall with all these SLI/Crossfire setups but eh, it looks good to me.
> 
> The-Real-Link ---- E5645 @ 3.6Ghz / GTX 680 ; 1202 / 3005 ---- 43.4 ---- 1816


On the other hand, your motherboard setup is the yummies


----------



## Master Shake

Master Shake
i5 [email protected]
2 x 670GTX Asus DCII (reference) SLI
1202mhz core/3006mhz mem
74.6FPS ---3120


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Dang, care to elaborate the "fix" - Or is it AMD only ?


Just use an 1x1 Optimized profile in AMD Catalyst profiles.

Think you have something like that in the nvidia panel but don't know since I didn't use Nvidia cards since the 8800 series (soon to try the 680s woot!)


----------



## UNOE

This is a resubmission with tsm106 settings ...
UNOE --- Intel core I7 3930k @ 4.6Ghz ---- AMD 7970 Tri Fire ; 1247 / 1625 ---- 118.0 AVG FPS ---- 4936


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just use an 1x1 Optimized profile in AMD Catalyst profiles.
> 
> Think you have something like that in the nvidia panel but don't know since I didn't use Nvidia cards since the 8800 series (soon to try the 680s woot!)


Will have to dig around in Nvidia Inspector - Thanks for the tip mate, and congratulations on the huge score


----------



## King4x4

Thank you Thank you.

If you find a solution throw it at me... Swapping two of my cards for a non watercooled 690 for the kicks and two more 680s are incoming in two weeks time so need any fixes for Nvidia.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Thank you Thank you.
> 
> If you find a solution throw it at me... Swapping two of my cards for a non watercooled 690 for the kicks and two more 680s are incoming in two weeks time so need any fixes for Nvidia.


Are you building two rigs?


----------



## King4x4

Dismantling the 7950s and switching to Nvidia Tri-Sli (if I ever find a third 680 Twin Forzr 4GB).

Quadfire on One screen is a meanie.... but I built the rig mainly for surround gaming and eyefinity DP port issues made me crack and just said time to go green.


----------



## johnvosh

i5-3570K/4.2GHz, Sapphire Radeon HD 7870/1050 MHz/1249 MHz (4996 MHz effective), 29.4 FPS, and Score 1229

Catalyst 12.10


Catalyst 13.1


----------



## johnvosh

i5-3570K/4.2GHz, Sapphire Radeon HD 7870/1050 MHz/1249 MHz (4996 MHz effective), 29.4 FPS, and Score 1229

Catalyst 12.10


Catalyst 13.1


----------



## Evo X

Here's my submission. Did I do everything right?

Evo X--- [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- 2x GTX 570 ; 900 / 2000 ---- 66.9 ---- 2798


----------



## rhino321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hey sorry if this might trouble you, but would you possibly think about making 2 diffrent charts?
> 
> 1 for single GPU
> and one for multiple GPUs?
> 
> otherwise those of us who perfer 1gpu setups are gonna have no chance at staying on the list...


_Yeah second that!!! Hope there will be 2 different charts._


----------



## Master Shake

Master Shake ---- i5-2500K / 4.5GHz ---- GTX670 SLI ; 1202 / 3004 ---- 74.6 ---- 3120


----------



## KaRLiToS

*KaRLiToS --- i7 3930K @ 5 Ghz ---- 7970 Quadfire ; 1300 / 1600 ---- 149,5 FPS ---- 6255*



***Updated***


----------



## MKHunt

Yes, please arrange according to the number of PCBs


----------



## bigaluksys

bigaluksys -- i5 [email protected] --- GTX670 -- 1293/3305 -- 47.0 -- 1966




Don't know why the benchmark shows my [email protected], but it's wrong.

Oh, I took the MSI AB screenshot after resetting my GPU to it's 24/7 settings, but you can see the clocks I used on the benchmark on the graphs to the right.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I'm probably going to split the charts up. Heck, the demarcation is fairly obvious on the graph as is. I just wish I could update the charts without having to refill in all of the data points each time....


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably going to split the charts up. Heck, the demarcation is fairly obvious on the graph as is. I just wish I could update the charts without having to refill in all of the data points each time....


Skydrive if you have Excel, Google Docs if you don't. It's how RagingCain and I kept the 6990vs590 stats up to date.

Sigh. the Fermi crowd is making a poor showing.


----------



## leoxtxt

leoxtxt--- i7-2700K @ 5Ghz ---- HD 7970 @ 1280/1700 ---- 48.3 ---- 2021



ps: The.Hollow's score (*#9*) is based on 2 x 660, he shouldn't be on the Single GPU users table







.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've looked into Google Docs but can't find a template to use. I wanted to do a bar graph so this thread would be a little different than the typical list-style charts in the other threads...


----------



## the.hollow

Yeah forgot to put I was in sli, sorry bout that.


----------



## leoxtxt

Little update.

leoxtxt--- i7-2700K @ 5Ghz ---- HD 7970 @ 1280/1700 ---- 48.3 ---- 2021


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey *Majin SSJ Eric*, I want to discuss something with you.

I want to know if it's possible for you to give me the oppurtunity to have the Official Top 30 Unigine Valley Thread? I'm asking because I have put a lot of effort in the charts since it's release.
I am the one who Started the *Unigine Valley release Thread*.

When I did the news thread, I started working on the charts and graphs in my Top 30 Thread here *--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0*.

I will take big care of the charts and I plan of gathering as much info as I can and do percentage and average Graphs. Please let me take care of it. PM me what you think.

Thanks my friend


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I got some homework for my particular another half XD


----------



## KaRLiToS

Updated


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *KaRLiToS --- i7 3930K @ 5 Ghz ---- 7970 Quadfire ; 1300 / 1600 ---- 149,5 FPS ---- 6255*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Updated***


Cool, you got 5ghz rocking now.

Oh also, I noticed that with a working profile, it is not as hard on the cpu. No more crashy crashy.


----------



## AHW214

AHW214 --- I7 3770K @ 4.2Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW ; 1202 MHz / 3105 MHz ---- 42.3 FPS ---- 1771

Benchmark shows graphics at 1293 MHz and memory at 3104 but Precision X shows 1202 MHz GPU and 3105 MHz memory. It also shows CPU at 3.5 GHz but it is overclocked to 4.2 GHz in Asus AI Suite II.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably going to split the charts up. Heck, the demarcation is fairly obvious on the graph as is. I just wish I could update the charts without having to refill in all of the data points each time....


you know if you actually do make 2 seperate charts you're gonna get alot of <3!


----------



## raptor5150

raptor5150

2500k @4.5Ghz----Visiontek ref 7970 x2 @ 1125/1575----84.1fps score 3519


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Badness --- i5 2500k @ 4700 MHz ---- GTX 580 3072 MB ; 950 MHz core / 2004 MHz memory ---- 44.4 FPS ---- 1856
> 
> I don't think Extreme works correctly because of my monitor resolution.


Your score was deleted, follow the rules









***List Updated***

***Added a Most Used GPUs Graphs****

Any ideas of what kind of graph I can integrate?


----------



## Ashtyr

A little of AMD force











Ashtyr ---x6 1055T @ 4.2Ghz ---- ASUS GTX 670 DCII TOP ; 1200 MHz / 1800 MHz ---- 46.8 FPS ---- 1958


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

I cant get Trifire to scale over 65% per card, and 1x1 doesnt seem to make any difference.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> I cant get Trifire to scale over 65% per card, and 1x1 doesnt seem to make any difference.


It does a small difference in my case but the scaling is still average, its never stable at 99%. We need an update for that.

*updated*

*You can check the graphs I did in the last Chart*


----------



## AdamK47

AdamK47 --- i7 3960X / 4500MHz --- 2x GTX 690 in Quad SLI --- 113.1 --- 4732

This is with my boring 24/7 overclocks. I see no point in getting a super high score if in the end the overclocks aren't stable for everyday use.

Specs:
Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.5GHz
ASRock X79 Extreme11
32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws Z @ 2400 DDR
Two Nvidia GTX 690s in Quad SLI
--313.96 drivers / +85 core & +500 mem
256GB Vertex 4 SSD
Six 512GB Vertex 4 SSDs in RAID-0
4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD
Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
Cooler Master HAF-X case
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme cooler
Corsair AX1200 power supply


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - - i5 3570 @ 5ghz - - - 1(x) GTX 670 FTW - @ -1346/3605 - - - 48.7 - - - 2040


----------



## Rmerwede

Rmerwede --- i7-3820 @ 4.5 Ghz ---- HD 7970 ; 1260 / 1700 ----47.8 ---- 1998



Bahhh! couldn't break 2K. Scores were slightly lower at 4.8 ghz and 5.0 ghz. Top Clock i could get on the 7970 @ 1.3v was 1260.


----------



## 12Cores

12Cores --- [email protected] 4.9ghz ---- GPU Radeon HD 7970; 1270 / 1800 ---- AVG. 48.4 ---- 2026


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't remember but you're welcome bud, I think it was earlier this week, am I right?
> Write the Data Line correctly with a screenshot Please. With only the screen shot you provided, I cannot determine which GPU you have precisely.
> 
> (Do it like the user above (pcgamers)


It shows in the top right corner the GPU being used, this not sufficient?


----------



## r3dh3adkid

r3dh3adkid --- i6 2600k @ 3.4Ghz ---- HD 7950 ; 900 / 1250 ---- 34.4 ---- 1438


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - - i5 3570k - - - 5ghz - - - 1(x) 670 FTW - - - 1346/3654 - - - 49.1 - - - 2055


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

THE TWO VALLEY THREADS ARE GOING TO BE MERGED. *THIS ONE WILL NO LONGER BE UPDATED.* PLEASE POST YOUR RESULTS HERE FROM NOW ON. THE RESULTS FROM THIS THREAD ARE BEING MERGED INTO KARLITOS'S THREAD SO NONE OF YOUR RESULTS WILL BE LOST. THANKS GUYS.


----------



## SoloCamo

perhaps I'm a bit slow here, but is there a way to scroll over in the chart? Seems like it's cut off


----------



## lilchronic

hold left mouse button on name and go right. highlight it


----------



## Xoriam

Xoriam--- i7 950/ 4200MHZ ---- 7870xt ; 1200Mhz / 1600Mhz ---- 36.4 ---- 1524



it will be like this untill we get some better drivers for the 7870xt, they currently artifact beyond 1235 from what i've seen by others so far, and the same goes for me.

could you please make 2 charts for multi gpu and single gpu, i find that is a bit more fair.


----------



## 12Cores

12Cores --- [email protected] 5ghz ---- GPU Radeon HD 7970; 1275 / 1800 ---- AVG. 48.9---- 2045



Went all in score did not improve much, I wish Skyrim looked like this benchmark.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hold left mouse button on name and go right. highlight it


Appreciate it, but thats the first thing I tried. Might be a firefox issue.. let me check

Edit: yup, worked in Chrome fine


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Appreciate it, but thats the first thing I tried. Might be a firefox issue.. let me check
> 
> Edit: yup, worked in Chrome fine


lol ok.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x Sapphire 7970 OC @ 1236MHz / 1770MHz --- 94.9 FPS --- 3972*


----------



## MadGoat

Awwww,

MadGoat --- 1100T / 4 Ghz ---- 2x 285 ; 702 / 1296 ---- 20.33 FPS ---- 849


Guess 2x 285s just dont cut it anymore...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> It shows in the top right corner the GPU being used, this not sufficient?


*Enter Your score respecting this data line followed with the screenshot.* *(* Or your score won't be entered in the data sheet *)*

*User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score*

Thanks










Spoiler: Example!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Awwww,
> 
> 
> 
> Guess 2x 285s just dont cut it anymore...


Yes, post your score and i'll include it in the charts. I'll try to make a Top 120 to gather as much info.


----------



## tsm106

I did some testing on my 680 and it seems Unigine is not reading frequencies on kepler correctly.


----------



## Xoriam

Thank you for the multiple catagories.


----------



## MadGoat

^^^ fixed ^^^

Was honestly posted as a joke really....


----------



## ABeta

Abeta --- i7 3930k @ 4.5 Ghz --- 2 x GTX 680 FTW LE 4 GB ;1228 mhz core / 3348 mhz mem --- 90.5 FPS Avg ---- 3787 score


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I did some testing on my 680 and it seems Unigine is not reading frequencies on kepler correctly.


yea its weird
my boost is 1346 and in the top right it says 1426mhz lol







i wish


----------



## ABeta

I am also not able to view parts of the spreadsheet, there is no sidescroll bar or anything.


----------



## Xoriam

Looking at the current results I'd say the i7 9xx series is still a top contender (depending upon gpu ofc)


----------



## jared872

Jared872 --- AMD FX-8320 ; 4.680GHZ ---- AMD 7950 ; 1100 / 1575 ---- 40.8 ---- 1705


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> 12Cores --- [email protected] 5ghz ---- GPU Radeon HD 7970; 1275 / 1800 ---- AVG. 48.9---- 2045
> 
> 
> 
> Went all in score did not improve much, I wish Skyrim looked like this benchmark.


yea that what i thought also lol. it reminded me of skyrim but better


----------



## 12Cores

I am so proud of my rig, I am in the Top 30!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I am so proud of my rig, I am in the Top 30!


lol ME TOO! and #1 in single cards







will see how long that lasts. lol


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol ME TOO! and #1 in single cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will see how long that lasts. lol


I don't expect it to last the weekend, but it feels pretty good right now. I still have a little head room left, I may be able to complete a run at 1280/1800. But even with that my score probably would not move that much.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol ME TOO! and #1 in single cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will see how long that lasts. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect it to last the weekend, but it feels pretty good right now. I still have a little head room left, I may be able to complete a run at 1280/1800. But even with that my score probably would not move that much.
Click to expand...

Good initial run. How are you overclocking, AB?


----------



## heyskip

heyskip --- 3930k @ 4.4 ---- 590 Sli ; 750 / 1800 ---- 107.9 ---- 4514


----------



## SoloCamo

Thread merged wrong? Where did the charts go..?


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Good initial run. How are you overclocking, AB?


Yes Afterburner, TRixx is not very stable on my build.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Thread merged wrong? Where did the charts go..?


ohh nooo i cant look at my #1 spot for single gpu's







lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Merging still in progress. Give FtW 420 some time guys!


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Merging still in progress. Give FtW 420 some time guys!


Cool - as long as I know it's not firefox bugging out on me yet again he can take all the time he needs









BTW - are we allowed to update our entries, or? Squeezed a measly few more points out of mine bumping up to 4.5ghz on the cpu side, and 1240 core / 1625 mem on the gpu side

Edit: If you could be so kind...



SoloCamo --- FX-8350 @ 4.5ghz ---- GPU XFX DD HD 7970GE; 1240 / 1625 ---- AVG. 42.4 --- 1774


----------



## CBZ323

Here is my first run


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 - i5 2500k | 5ghz - HD 7970 | 1310/1815 - 51.2 - 2141



edit:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Here is my first run


Needs the data line...


----------



## FtW 420

Did the scores from Majin's chart get moved into the spreadsheet? I had one in Majin's chart that isn't in the current spreadsheet, some might have been missed.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> 57 Stu-Crossfire (2) i7 3770k HD4000 2,8 118 #39


Woot, stu is in the lead for the Bottom 30!


----------



## jdm317

I Keep refreshing hoping to see the updated chart


----------



## Scorpion49

Scorpion49 --- [email protected] ---- GTX 660 ; 1352 / 3450 (6900eff) ----35.8 ----1496

*** GPU was thermal throttling in these run, even though it says 1352 actual clocks were around 1250 with short spikes to 1352 when it got off the 70* limit. Needs water before I can get a full speed run.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Badwrench --- Phenom X4 960T @ 3.724Ghz ---- PNY GTX660Ti ; 1097mhz Core / 3304mhz Memory ---- 32.4 FPS ---- 1356
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Update:

Badwrench --- Phenom X4 960T @ 4.174Ghz ---- PNY GTX660Ti ; 1282mhz Core / 3404mhz Memory ---- 33.7 FPS ---- 1409


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Did the scores from Majin's chart get moved into the spreadsheet? I had one in Majin's chart that isn't in the current spreadsheet, some might have been missed.


I've been checking each post one by one for like an hour and I keep updating the chart. The chart is fully hand made.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] ---- HD 7950 ; 1200 / 6400 ----43.4 ----1815

First Run:


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> jdm317 - i5 2500k | 5ghz - HD 7970 | 1310/1815 - 51.2 - 2141
> 
> 
> 
> edit:


I think you may have missed mine KaRLiToS


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> I think you may have missed mine KaRLiToS


Yes I did, sorry bud, updated


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes I did, sorry bud, updated


No worries man, thanks!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.7GHz---- GTX 660 Non TI ; 1293 / 3344----34.3 ----1434


----------



## bdenpaka

Geez I want to participate in this, but I cannot do it until tomorrow!


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 --- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz --- MSI gtx680 Lightning @ 1411MHz / 1755MHz --- 55.4FPS --- 2316
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 --- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz --- MSI gtx680 Lightning @ 1411MHz / 1755MHz --- 55.4FPS --- 2316


----------



## Snuckie7

Snuckie7 ---- i7 3820 @ 4.3GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1150 / 1500 ---- 43.3 ---- 1811


----------



## brettjv

brettjv ---- i7 930 @ 3.9Ghz ---- GTX 670; 1346 / 3544 ---- 47.7 ---- 1997

driver 310.70



So, looking at the leader chart for single cards, it appears that, in this bench, 680>7970>670>7950, with the 7970 just barely edging out the 670's, and the 670's decisively beating the 7950's.

I wonder how long it will be until it's proclaimed that this bench 'must be biased towards nVidia'









Also K, I think you must be missing some Ti designations. There's no way that that 560 (non-ti) in SLI beats all single cards except FTW's 680 at crazy high clocks. I'm sorry, but the entry for hacksword at #41 cannot be correct. That HAS to be Ti's. Even then, it's a bit tough to swallow unless those are under LN2 or something ... 11FPS faster than the nearest 470SLI, when the 560ti and 470 are normally neck and neck?


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - - i5 3570k @ 5ghz - - - 1x 670 FTW - - - 1385/3654 - - - 49.3 - - - 2064

i had to try the unlocked bios again but i still get a bunch of throttling issues. even with temps in the 55c range on cold air. it seems to happen when my target power goes over 137% ???


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.7GHz---- GTX 660 Non TI ; 1293 / 3344----34.3 ----1434


Sorry man, you can only be in one category with your fastest setup.

**Updated**

Any mistakes PM me. Any suggestions, make them here, i'll be glad to try to do any graphs you want me to do.

(Graphs with average rank per brand and series ?)

*@lilchronic* : If you can squeeze another 0,2 - 0,3 fps will bring you up in rank









*@brettjv* : Thanks for the wonderful comment and sorry if you were the last one updated.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Sorry man, you can only be in one category with your fastest setup.
> 
> **Updated**
> 
> Any mistakes PM me. Any suggestions, make them here, i'll be glad to try to do any graphs you want me to do.
> 
> (Graphs with average rank per brand and series ?)
> 
> *@lilchronic* : If you can squeeze another 0,2 - 0,3 fps will bring you up in rank


lol the higher i over clock the worse the throttling is and the score just gets worse too.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I encourage everyone to post in this thread, i'll do a top 500 if its necessary, seing a huge data base can be interesting. Even if you have 8800GTX OC2..posts


----------



## brettjv

N/P K ... also, check my edit ... I think there's a misprint on the 560 SLI entry ... that's way too fast for regular 560's ...even for TI's it's a little absurd, but ... more believable.

Dang it, now I have to slap an unlocked bios onto my card and go after lilchronic









On 2nd thought, meh ... I'll never get my memory over 3600 (let alone 3654) ... voltage won't help me on that ... so I cede the #1 spot for 670's to him ... those FTW's manage some awesome memory OC's.

This being said, if someone usurps my #2 spot for single 670's ... I may have to come after 'em


----------



## HyperBCS

HyperBCS --- i7 [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 680 SLI ; 1254 / 3456 ---- 84.1 ---- 3520


----------



## KaRLiToS

@Brettjv, so you think all 560 SLI are 560Ti? I forgot to pay attention to this while couple of people warned me. Dang

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdGRQdS1mUmwyMXZEWHU2a3ZIcHlIMlE&output=html&widget=true


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> N/P K ... also, check my edit ... I think there's a misprint on the 560 SLI entry ... that's way too fast for regular 560's ...even for TI's it's a little absurd, but ... more believable.
> 
> Dang it, now I have to slap an unlocked bios onto my card and go after lilchronic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 2nd thought, meh ... I'll never get my memory over 3600 (let alone 3654) ... voltage won't help me on that ... so I cede the #1 spot for 670's to him ... those FTW's manage some awesome memory OC's.


lol bring it! i want your card to roll with my card in sli @ 1346/3550








i back with my stock bios i cant take the throttling


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol bring it! i want your card to roll with my card in sli @ 1346/3550


Already said I can't beat ya ... your memory clock is too good. Might be able to beat that core clock slightly with the unlocked bios (I've finished 3dMark11 at 1391 @1.121V) but, your memory will put you over the top no matter what I do. Nice card you got mate









@K ... not sure about others, but that score I mentioned above is way too good for regular 560's in SLI. Like I said, even w/Ti's it's a bit of a stretch to 'buy', but it's within the realm of possible ... regular 560's in SLi though ... no way.

You should remember to differentiate between 560 and 660 ti vs non-Ti ... there's a significant difference in both cases.. Not sure if the Heaven screenshot shows the difference but they're definitely distinct models with a good 20% perf diff between them in both cases.

Upon review ... there's also the tri-SLI 660's up at #13 ... only the 660ti can do tri-SLI (660 regular cannot) so ... that one needs a Ti for sure


----------



## *ka24e*

*ka24e* --- 3570K @ 4.8ghz ---- Sapphire 7850 2GB Non-GHz edition ; 1250 / 1450 ---- 32 ---- 1339


----------



## grunion

What's the best CFX driver to use, and SLI?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @Brettjv, so you think all 560 SLI are 560Ti? I forgot to pay attention to this while couple of people warned me. Dang
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdGRQdS1mUmwyMXZEWHU2a3ZIcHlIMlE&output=html&widget=true






I Hate Hate Hate to say this, but *I TOLD YOU SO*! lool. The TI's are different from the NON TI's.


----------



## KingT

HD7950 @ 1050/1750MHz

2500K @ 4.5GHz










CHEERS..


----------



## RB Snake

RB Snake --- i5 [email protected] --- GTX 680 ; 1176/1502 --- 43.2 --- 1806


----------



## Capta1nKirk

User Name - Capta1nKirk i7 [email protected] (stock) 7950 [email protected]/1250 (stock TFIII) AVG. FPS 70.0 Score 2928


----------



## mark_thaddeus

mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] ---- HD 7950 ; 1235 / 7000 ----45.5 ----1902

2nd Run:



Please update my results! Thanks!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

My AMD rig, single and CFX runs:

ElectroGeek007 --- FX-8320 @ 4.8 GHz ---- Radeon 5870 ; 850 / 1250 ---- 23.4 ---- 979



ElectroGeek007 --- FX-8320 @ 4.8 GHz ---- 2x Radeon 5870 ; 850 / 1250 ---- 44.3 ---- 1854


----------



## grunion

grunion - - - i5 2500K @ 3.7GHz - - - GTX690 1189 / 3005 - - - 77.8 - - - 3254


----------



## Dreamxtreme

This thread is quickly becoming null and void with so many photoshopped screens.

Why do so many people need to cheat


----------



## mark_thaddeus

How do you find the screenshot you made (F12) so i can post that together with all the results I got?

mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] ---- HD 7950 ; 1250 / 7200 ----46.3 ----1936

3rd Run:



*(EDIT)* End of Run shot:


----------



## Epsi

Epsi ---- 2500k @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 670 @ 1242 / 7008 ---- 46.2 ---- 1933


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> How do you find the screenshot you made (F12) so i can post that together with all the results I got?


Screenshots are saved in C:\Users\USERNAME\Valley\screenshots


----------



## Gr0ve

Gr0ve - - - i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz - - - HD 7970 1280/1550 - - - 45.9 - - - 1918



Gonna have to play around with the VRAM some more


----------



## Epsi

Epsi ---- 2500k @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 670 @ 1247 / 7108 ---- 49.1 ---- 2053



Second run.


----------



## DOM.

Was going to dl and post but would of been better if the chart was divided by how many cards single sli/cf x2 x3 x4

Would be easier to do a comparison.... js


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Was going to dl and post but would of been better if the chart was divided by how many cards single sli/cf x2 x3 x4
> 
> Would be easier to do a comparison.... js


It's already like that...


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> It's already like that...


lol stupid mobile ver didnt show the bottom tabs


----------



## Ashtyr

second run



Ashtyr --- x6 [email protected] Mhz --- GTX 670 ; 1215 / 7150 ---- 47.6----1991

How do they manage to get those high OC in 670? i can do it, but not in this test


----------



## alex4069

Here is mine. Not the best but looking on replacing MB and getting another 7950 for CF.


----------



## K62-RIG

Here's mine. Not too shabby from my sig rig


----------



## Punkbuster

Punkbuster --- i5 - [email protected] 4Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1228 / 3758---- 46,8 ---- 1958



Sadly my 670 doesn't get any higher OC...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Here is mine. Not the best but looking on replacing MB and getting another 7950 for CF.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you just need to oc both cpu and gpu. you should get at least a 39.

edit: ops, h50. that needs to go. h100 maybe?


----------



## Tokkan

*Single Stock*
Tokkan --- 1090T @ 4.1Ghz ---- 6850 ; 775 / 1000 ---- 17.0 ---- 711


_*Crossfire Stock*_
Tokkan --- 1090T @ 4.1Ghz ---- 2x 6850 ; 775 / 1000 ---- 32.3 ---- 1352


_*Single OC*_
Tokkan --- 1090T @ 4.1Ghz ---- 6850 ; 1000 / 1100 ---- 20.7 ---- 867


_*Crossfire OC*_
Tokkan --- 1090T @ 4.1Ghz ---- 2x 6850 ; 900 / 1050 ---- 36.8 ---- 1542


*Note:*While Uningine always says that two 6850's are connected to the system, only one is used during two of the runs.(Crossfire disabled on driver)
Also due to limitations coming from my slave card, the main card can be benched and gamed with 1000Mhz/1100Mhz while the slave can only reach 900/1050Mhz.


----------



## KaRLiToS

**Updated**

About GTX 660ti and non ti, should I place them in a different category, is it like a 7970 and a 7970 GHZ Edition. Is there a physical difference in them? Thank you for your suggestions.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> This thread is quickly becoming null and void with so many photoshopped screens.
> 
> Why do so many people need to cheat


Please point me out the cheaters if you find some. I don't like wallhackers.


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> About GTX 660ti and non ti, should I place them in a different category, is it like a 7970 and a 7970 GHZ Edition. Is there a physical difference in them?


660Ti has 1344 cuda cores and 660 non ti has only 960. They should probably be in different categories.

I also managed to squeeze a few more points out of my 660 non ti.

utterfabrication --- Phenom II 955 @ 3.6 ---- GTX 660 ; 1176 / 3284 ---- 32.4 ---- 1357


----------



## skyn3t

here is my result hope to be in the Top 30's this is the max i can go with my pait of 670's

FPS: 93.0
Score: 3892
Min FPS: 36.8
Max FPS: 173.4


----------



## KaRLiToS

¬¬Updated¬¬

I need all *GTX 660ti* members to report in.

Hope you guys enjoy the thread.


----------



## Epsi

Epsi ---- 2500k @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 670 @ 1257 / 7188 ---- 49.5 ---- 2073



Third run


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> Epsi ---- 2500k @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 670 @ 1247 / 7108 ---- 49.1 ---- 2053
> 
> 
> 
> Second run.


Hrrrm ... how the heck did you beat me by 1.4fps with a significantly lower core clock, and almost the same memory







what driver were you using? Did you do any other tweaks, maybe in the nVCP, or turn off Aero or something?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ¬¬Updated¬¬
> 
> I need all *GTX 660ti* members to report in.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the thread.


I really do and I'm sure all other members too


----------



## donrapello

DonRapello --- [email protected] ---- GTX680 SLI ; 1241 / 3402 ---- 89.4 ---- 3740


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> DonRapello --- [email protected] ---- GTX680 SLI ; 1241 / 3402 ---- 89.4 ---- 3740
> Quote:
Click to expand...

why you screen shot won't show your GPU info like all others?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Hrrrm ... how the heck did you beat me by 1.4fps with a significantly lower core clock, and almost the same memory what driver were you using? Did you do any other tweaks, maybe in the nVCP, or turn off Aero or something?


Im using 313.96. Maybe its because of the CPU?


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why you screen shot won't show your GPU info like all others?


I disabled it on that run. Afterburner is showing me all the info i need osd.


----------



## ihatelolcats

anything i can do to improve score?
7870 only getting 26.8 fps


----------



## Vispor

Vispor --- 2700k @ 4.4 ---- 7970 ; 1150 / 1500 ---- 42.0 ---- 1757


----------



## SoloCamo

Is it just me, or does it seem like the single 7970's aren't fairing that well on this bench?

Guess I'm going to have to break out the wind tunnel = aka two box fans


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem like the single 7970's aren't fairing that well on this bench?
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to break out the wind tunnel = aka two box fans


Seems like it. This diamond 7970 is a somewhat golden chip. Odd thing, I can get 1320/1910 stable in 3DMark11 but only 1315/1815 on unigine valley. I did notice that it shows more vdrop in GPU-z for the valley bench than 3DMark11. 1.254v in valley, 1.289v in 3dmark11. Temps never exceed 45c.

edit: And it always hangs in the last 2 tests at 1320/1910 (anything above 1820 is unstable for me in unigine)







such a downer lol. Had 1 run that litterally hang as the bench was completing, it hung during the fade out right before it shows your score.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Ran mine at 5760x1080 landscape, i can rerun for 1080p



i7 3820 @4.8 Gtx680x3 1327/3400ish i think, ill redo everything and get more information

UPDATED


i73820 @ 4.8Ghz, 680 GTX x3 1327/3504 - 1327/3504 - 1343/3429
For some reason i can't take a screenshot in the bench, it gives me a black screen. so i saved the settings and screenshot it.
Let me know if i need to change something for SS to work right.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Ran mine at 5760x1080 landscape, i can rerun for 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3820 @4.8 Gtx680x3 1327/3400ish i think, ill redo everything and get more information


If you want to be part of the Chart, Select Extreme HD, I might do a 5760x1080 Charts, seems interesting

(Offline until tonight, sorry if there won't be any updates, but for now, it is up-to-date)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem like the single 7970's aren't fairing that well on this bench?
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to break out the wind tunnel = aka two box fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it. This diamond 7970 is a somewhat golden chip. Odd thing, I can get 1320/1910 stable in 3DMark11 but only 1315/1815 on unigine valley. I did notice that it shows more vdrop in GPU-z for the valley bench than 3DMark11. 1.254v in valley, 1.289v in 3dmark11. Temps never exceed 45c.
> 
> edit: And it always hangs in the last 2 tests at 1320/1910 (anything above 1820 is unstable for me in unigine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a downer lol. Had 1 run that litterally hang as the bench was completing, it hung during the fade out right before it shows your score.
Click to expand...

I'll run one for ya just for kicks.









Karlitos, you've grown this thread nicely man. I love the charts and all the data you've collected. Great work dude.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I'll run one for ya just for kicks.


Thanks - looking forward to it. I want to see just how far my cpu is holding it back because even bumping it from 4.0 to 4.5ghz seemed to have no effect on the score. Might drop my ram to 8gb from 16gb and run it at 1866 instead of 1600 and see what that does. Also, going to get the box fans out (no, I'm not kidding lol) and see how far I can push the gpu. Hoping to hit 1250+ on the core atleast as my XFX model doesn't seem to like to OC all that well unfortunately. Then again, I'm on the stock cooler, so I'm sure it would fair much better under water.


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you just need to oc both cpu and gpu. you should get at least a 39.
> 
> edit: ops, h50. that needs to go. h100 maybe?


GPU is at 1200/1450 and CPU is at 4.9 in that run. I am going full loop after I get a second 7950.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If you want to be part of the Chart, Select Extreme HD, I might do a 5760x1080 Charts, seems interesting
> 
> (Offline until tonight, sorry if there won't be any updates, but for now, it is up-to-date)


My comment i am about to make is my own personal opinion, thus take it with a grain of salt. Maybe its because i have been playing on surround/eyefinity for a while.
I know the fisheye can be bothersome, but man does 1080p single screen look pretty horrible to me. It seems like AA just looks worse and textures seem more blurry than surround/eyefinity.
I just always try to run benchmarks in my gaming resolution i guess i'm stubborn


----------



## fewness

Added another 680 to my rig, and somehow the store gave me codes for Bioshock:infinite and Crysis 3, which are promotions for AMD cards, sweet....









I will try to challenge that HD 7970 TriFire for the 5th rank


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Added another 680 to my rig, and somehow the store gave me codes for Bioshock:infinite and Crysis 3, which are promotions for AMD cards, sweet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to challenge that HD 7970 TriFire for the 5th rank










Thats awesome!


----------



## khemist

khemist ---- i7-2500K @4.6Ghz ---- GTX680 @ 1306/1847 ---- 51.6 ---- 2158


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> *I will try to challenge that HD 7970 TriFire for the 5th rank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good luck









Here is what my setup scores with 3570K @ 4.7GHz and 7950s @ 100% stock speed (960MHz/1250MHz)

And at 1150MHz/1575MHz

Bruennis | i5-3570K @ 4.7GHz | 7950 Crossfire @ 1150MHz/1575MHz | 83.3 AVG. FPS | Score: 3486

Should put me at position #31


----------



## Stefun

Stefun --- Core i5 [email protected],4 Ghz ---- GTX660Ti ; 1241 / 3420 ---- 37,3 ---- 1559


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I'll run one for ya just for kicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - looking forward to it. I want to see just how far my cpu is holding it back because even bumping it from 4.0 to 4.5ghz seemed to have no effect on the score. Might drop my ram to 8gb from 16gb and run it at 1866 instead of 1600 and see what that does. Also, going to get the box fans out (no, I'm not kidding lol) and see how far I can push the gpu. Hoping to hit 1250+ on the core atleast as my XFX model doesn't seem to like to OC all that well unfortunately. Then again, I'm on the stock cooler, so I'm sure it would fair much better under water.
Click to expand...

Almost there.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

JuliusCivilis --- i5 [email protected] 4.2 ---- 6970 x 2 ; 880 / 1375 ---- 51.2 ---- 2144


----------



## brettjv

I told y'all if I lost my #2 spot for single 670's, I was COMIN' AFTA YA'Z!!!

brettjv does NOT PLAY









Karlito's, when you have a moment ... I'd like that last score registered so I can (I'm sure briefly







) take my place as the leader of the Single 670's ... and ahead of all but one of the 7970's ... and the first 670 to crack the 50 fps mark









Here's a few scores under various different circumstances:

*310.70 drivers, 1.212 voltage bios*
brettjv --- i7 930 @ 3.9GHz --- GTX670 --- 1372/7048 --- 48.7fps --- 2036



*313.96 (beta) drivers, 1.212 voltage bios*
_Note: the only difference between this and the last run is driver version (and I shut off the gpu monitoring on the bench, but I doubt that does anything). 313 is slightly, but definitely ... faster







_
brettjv --- i7 930 @ 3.9GHz --- GTX670 --- 1372/7048 --- 49.9fps --- 2089



*313.96 (beta) drivers, 1.212 voltage bios*
_Note: the only difference between this and the last run is a very small memory bump. This test is just as bandwidth-sensitive as Heaven was, at least on Kepler







_
brettjv --- i7 930 @ 3.9GHz --- GTX670 --- 1372/7094 --- 50.1fps --- 2095


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Almost there.


Nice. Thanks. What kind of OC is on the card? Seems my cpu is holding me back a bit as well, as i'm right around 1800 points. I'm assuming over 1300mhz core as in your sig? If so, I suppose it's about right as mine is only @ 1240 w/ a stock cooler and only 1625 on the mem


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> GPU is at 1200/1450 and CPU is at 4.9 in that run. I am going full loop after I get a second 7950.


monitor your vrm temps with hwinfo64. same oc ht off on the i7 sb 4.5GHz



my gpu at stock scores close to yours.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> khemist ---- i7-2500K @4.6Ghz ---- GTX680 @ 1306/1847 ---- 51.6 ---- 2158


Grats man. Im working on a run to compete with it now


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I'll run one for ya just for kicks.


Quote:


> Almost there.


Very nice run.


----------



## tubnotub1

tubnotub1 ---- i7-950 @ 3.8 ---- [2] eVGA GTX 580 @ 900/2004 ---- 72.5 ---- 3032



After quite a few attempts finally a score over 3000.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I told y'all if I lost my #2 spot for single 670's, I was COMIN' AFTA YA'Z!!!
> 
> brettjv does NOT PLAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlito's, when you have a moment ... I'd like that last score registered so I can (I'm sure briefly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) take my place as the leader of the Single 670's ... and ahead of all but one of the 7970's ... and the first 670 to crack the 50 fps mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few scores under various different circumstances:
> 
> *310.70 drivers, 1.212 voltage bios*
> brettjv --- i7 930 @ 3.9GHz --- GTX670 --- 1372/7048 --- 48.7fps --- 2036
> 
> 
> 
> *313.96 (beta) drivers, 1.212 voltage bios*
> _Note: the only difference between this and the last run is driver version (and I shut off the gpu monitoring on the bench, but I doubt that does anything). 313 is slightly, but definitely ... faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> brettjv --- i7 930 @ 3.9GHz --- GTX670 --- 1372/7048 --- 49.9fps --- 2089
> 
> 
> 
> *313.96 (beta) drivers, 1.212 voltage bios*
> _Note: the only difference between this and the last run is a very small memory bump. This test is just as bandwidth-sensitive as Heaven was, at least on Kepler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> brettjv --- i7 930 @ 3.9GHz --- GTX670 --- 1372/7094 --- 50.1fps --- 2095


dam you


----------



## fewness

fewness ---- i7-3930K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX680 3xSLI @ 1285/1800 ---- 129.6 ---- 5424

comparing to my previous 2xSLI's "94.1 FPS --- 3936", that's 38% increase


----------



## Ashtyr

Update



Ashtyr---- x6 [email protected] 4214MHz

GTX 670 [email protected]

47.9--- 2005

I can't do anymore with the default bios


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> fewness ---- i7-3930K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX680 3xSLI @ 1285/1800 ---- 129.6 ---- 5424
> 
> comparing to my previous 2xSLI's "94.1 FPS --- 3936", that's 38% increase


Damn, that is a nice score mate - Did you do any work within Nvidia Inspector or anything else ?


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Damn, that is a nice score mate - Did you do any work within Nvidia Inspector or anything else ?


Thanks and no, I don't know how to tune NVinspector unless other people post a procedure, like the 3DMark one


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Thanks and no, I don't know how to tune NVinspector unless other people post a procedure, like the 3DMark one


My QUAD scores are all over the place - At times it will be 5500+ and others it will be 5100+.

Guess there is nothing else to do than wait for a driver


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Almost there.


Now i wonder what ftw can do running @ 1600 in his 7970 lol


----------



## tsm106

^^LOL I was thinking it would be up to you but you scored lil less than me. You need phase Gun.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^LOL I was thinking it would be up to you but you scored lil less than me. You need phase Gun.


Its not single digits here yet my feet are not numb yet lol ...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I shoulda got Diamonds...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I shoulda got Diamonds...


I'm pretty sure I mentioned something about that...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Shut up...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

what clocks you are in that test tsm?


----------



## tsm106

Ugh pretty high, 1375/1872. I'd probably need better cooling, closer to ambient or under to get higher.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ugh pretty high, 1375/1872.


1400/2000 i got
this


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol. Best I can do is 1240 / 1800 in CF. Even that is articacting to hell...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol. Best I can do is 1240 / 1800 in CF. Even that is articacting to hell...


whats the temp?

Mine @ 1400/2000 over 35c starts artifacting


----------



## tsm106

^^Is that your 7950 or 7970?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Is that your 7950 or 7970?


7970 you know the 7950 cannot get that high of score lol

Im pretty sure my *new found friend* would need a hell of a overclock to match that one tho...


----------



## 12Cores

In less than 24 hours I dropped out of the top 30 -- sigh --. This thread has been great, it sure gives you a idea of where you rig stands. The LGA 2011 platform laughing at the rest of us, keep up the good work guys.


----------



## xplode-bg

Here is mine


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - - i5 3570k @5ghz 1(x) 670 FTW - - - 1345/3659 - - -49.5 - - - 2070


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> In less than 24 hours I dropped out of the top 30 -- sigh --. This thread has been great, it sure gives you a idea of where you rig stands. The LGA 2011 platform laughing at the rest of us, keep up the good work guys.


You're still in the hunt in the individual category for single gpu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Is that your 7950 or 7970?
> 
> 
> 
> 7970 you know the 7950 cannot get that high of score lol
> 
> Im pretty sure my *new found friend* would need a hell of a overclock to match that one tho...
Click to expand...

Yea, I keep forgetting which card clocks to which limit. Hmm, what's this new found friend thing?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You're still in the hunt in the individual category for single gpu.
> Yea, I keep forgetting which card clocks to which limit. Hmm, what's this new found friend thing?


The other guy at majin first topic with the 670's

My 7970 clocks upto 1400 so far ftw +5 power limit help me getting that instead of 20 ((TEMP limited tho XD))

Once ftw put that 7970 under cold and his 1600 pretty sure nobody is going to take out of his 1st spot..


----------



## Exostenza

Ill just throw this in here for reference sake I guess:


----------



## lilchronic

if only my card didnt throttle with unlocked bios


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My cards hit 52C or so at max voltage (1381mV in Trixx).


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ¬¬Updated¬¬
> 
> I need all *GTX 660ti* members to report in.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the thread.


Oh yes! we do!, and because i don't like to be in the same category with the 660 TI, i helped you find all the previous people with 660 TI (using Ctrl+F) hehe







. I don't like the fact that my 100$ cheaper card is beating some of these big boys, and people think we are the same cards...









*People with 660 ti cards.*

*Dreamxtreme*--- i5 3570k @ 4500MHZ ---- 3x 660 Ti; 1267Mhz / 6328Mhz ---- 95.8 ---- 4007

*Skyline_king88*--- fx8320 @ 4.3--- gtx 660ti; 1189Mhz / 3159Mhz ---- 34.2---- 1432

*smex* --- 2500k @ 4.6Ghz ---- GTX660ti SLI; 1100 / 6400 ---- 64.2 ---- 2687

*Badwrench* --- Phenom X4 960T @ 4.174Ghz ---- PNY GTX660Ti ; 1282mhz Core / 3404mhz Memory ---- 33.7 FPS ---- 1409

*Stefun* --- Core i5 [email protected],4 Ghz ---- GTX660Ti ; 1241 / 3420 ---- 37,3 ---- 1559


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My cards hit 52C or so at max voltage (1381mV in Trixx).


Thats on water???


----------



## tsm106

Needs more cowbell radiator.


----------



## joblanx

joblanx --- i7 [email protected] Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW; 1280 / 7202 ---- 49.1 ---- 2055

my 2nd run


----------



## zGunBLADEz

My 7970/7950 @ 1375 core
TSM that 2xgpu 1st spot its calling you lol



Man i never have so much fun overclocking in my life specially with unpair gpus freaking love it. Like the challenge XD


----------



## Exostenza

Just did another run:



Exostenza --- i7 3770k @ 4.4 Ghz ---- Gigabyte 7950 WFx3; 1250 / 1700 ---- 45.9 ---- 1921


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> My 7970/7950 @ 1375 core
> TSM that 2xgpu 1st spot its calling you lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man i never have so much fun overclocking in my life specially with unpair gpus freaking love it. Like the challenge XD


I think you only get 1 submission cuz my 2 gpu sub was removed.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I think you only get 1 submission cuz my 2 gpu sub was removed.


why?

+^6% with another 7970


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - - i5 3570k @5ghz - - - 1 x 670 FTW - - - 1346/3659 - - - 50.4 fps - - - 2109

313.96 DRIVERS







GET SOME!!!!!!!

i was on the 310.70 drivers the whole time


----------



## tsm106

Probably to share the wealth?


----------



## Rbby258

anyone running trifire - quadfire how do you get it to use all gpus


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Probably to share the wealth?


3dmark/hwbot dont play by those rulz... XD


----------



## blackRott9

Put my 7970 back with my 3570k and got it up to 1220MHz.

blackRott9 --- Intel i5 3570k @ 4.6GHz ---- Diamond HD 7970 ; 1220MHz / 1660MHz ---- 48.1 FPS ---- 2011

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/val1220a.jpg/

Direct link to bench run cap.

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3348/00000lo.jpg

Still on 13.2 Beta 5 driver.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Needs more cowbell radiator.


He should drop that voltage he is getting a bad temp wall at that voltage... Like you said maybe more rad..


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 - i5 2500k | 5ghz - Diamond HD 7970 - 1320/1850 - 51.4 - 2152



With this shop blower going through my radiator it keeps my temps uder 40c which is giving me stable runs past 1820+. Might be able get a few more out of the core but im not having any high hopes. I have another MCR-XR220 coming in monday, maybe I can get a little more out of it. It was fun being in the top 3 for a day


----------



## tsm106

Ho ho, a few more diamonds making their presence known.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats on water???


560 rad and 240 rad...


----------



## blackRott9

I envy you fellows that can do 1300+. There's no way my card is going to make that and it may have a little more left in the tank.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My best run at 1250MHz was at 1348mV. My temps have always been in the upper 40C's to lower 50C's. Doesn't really matter now though, I'm about to completely overhaul my rig with (hopefully) two Titans...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> jdm317 - i5 2500k | 5ghz - Diamond HD 7970 - 1320/1850 - 51.4 - 2152
> 
> 
> 
> With this shop blower going through my radiator it keeps my temps uder 40c which is giving me stable runs past 1820+. Might be able get a few more out of the core but im not having any high hopes. I have another MCR-XR220 coming in monday, maybe I can get a little more out of it. It was fun being in the top 3 for a day


dam nice run


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 560 rad and 240 rad...


How the hell it runs that hot with that much rad?
Whats your ambient?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ambient of about 26-27C. Water temp gets to about 35C during a long bench like Valley.


----------



## AHW214

I manged to add +13 to the GPU clock and +621 to the memory clock, could I use this as my updated score please:



AHW214 --- I7 3770K @ 4.2Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW ; 1215 MHz / 3726 MHz ---- 46.9 FPS ---- 1961


----------



## Tman5293

I believe this puts me in the top 30 single GPUs:

Tman5293 ---- AMD FX-8350 / 4715MHz ---- 1x AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ; 1125MHz / 1575MHz ---- 41.1 ---- 1721


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ugh pretty high, 1375/1872. I'd probably need better cooling, closer to *ambient* or under to get higher.


Wednesday about 4am is going to be a good time. Leave all your windows open for a hour before you bench.
Really nice clocks though 1375 is great already.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ugh pretty high, 1375/1872. I'd probably need better cooling, closer to ambient or under to get higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday about 4am is going to be a good time. Leave all your windows open for a hour before you bench.
> Really nice clocks though 1375 is great already.
Click to expand...

lol, will mark it down.

I thought about getting some more QDCs so I can route my external rads to the backyard for times like that.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I believe this puts me in the top 30 single GPUs:
> 
> Tman5293 ---- AMD FX-8350 / 4715MHz ---- 1x AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ; 1125MHz / 1575MHz ---- 41.1 ---- 1721


You've got more headroom on that 7970GE I'd bet, try to hit 1800 atleast for us in the 8350 / 7970GE crowd. So far I've only managed 1775ish


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ¬¬Updated¬¬
> 
> I need all *GTX 660ti* members to report in.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the thread.


660Ti here









Oh, and the op is looking good.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Wednesday about 4am is going to be a good time. Leave all your windows open for a hour before you bench.
> Really nice clocks though 1375 is great already.


Sunday night here in Florida is going to be 32*f so it's time to pen the windows and pull out the box fans for me on that night. Maybe I'll get lucky and break 1800







(sad isn't it?)


----------



## blackRott9

That's it for me. I'm not pushing my card any harder.

blackRott9 --- Intel i5 3570k @ 4.6GHz ---- Diamond HD 7970 ; 1280MHz / 1660MHz ---- 49.4 ---- 2069

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/vallast.jpg/

Direct link to bench run screen cap

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5596/00003lf.jpg


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> dam nice run


Thanks man! Just got another good one.

jdm317 - i5 2500k | 5.1ghz - HD 7970 - 1320/1850 - 51.8 - 2169


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Sunday night here in Florida is going to be 32*f so it's time to pen the windows and pull out the box fans for me on that night. Maybe I'll get lucky and break 1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sad isn't it?)


where u at in florida ? im in tallahassee


----------



## Gr0ve

I'm really curious to know who else is running a 7970 on air.








Seems like most the people here are under water.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> I'm really curious to know who else is running a 7970 on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like most the people here are under water.


I'm running my 7970 GHz Edition on air. Sapphire Vapor-X cooler. Max temp is 65C and it idles at 42C.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic i5 3570k @ 5.2 GHZ 1x 670 FTW on AIR 1346/3559 fps 50.4 2110
not much help with 5.2 ghz.


----------



## CallsignVega

Fear the air cooled 680!









CallsignVega --- 3770K @ 5.2 GHz ---- GTX 680 2x SLI ; 1382 / 1852 ---- 106.0 ---- 4433










CallsignVega --- 3770K @ 5.2 GHz ---- Single GTX 680 ; 1410 / 1852 ---- 56.5 ---- 2362










Take away the clock difference, and SLI scaling is ~96% here. Not too bad. Anyone run any crossfire scaling numbers? Curious if it is below, around the same or higher. These two Classified 680's are showing 66% the speed of four of the fastest 7970's according to the chart.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> where u at in florida ? im in tallahassee


Spring Hill - quite a few hours away
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> I'm really curious to know who else is running a 7970 on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like most the people here are under water.


Under air, stock XFX DD cooler on my 7970GE - thing gets loud and doesnt cool all that great to be honest. Then again my Thermaltake V3 Black case is far from ideal space and cooling wise.

So far I can do 1225 / 1600 stable 24/7 - benchs get me to 1240 core / 1650mem


----------



## homestyle

homestyle --- 3570k @ 4.4 ghz --- 7950; 1230/1775 --- 47.2 ---1977


----------



## kpforce1

Got some updated scores....

Had to try and break 50 fps with a single 670.... just cant get the clocks high enough on the core.









kpforce1 --- i7 920 @ 4.25 Ghz --- 670 FTW 4Gb 1318/3700 --- 49.7 --- 2078



New SLI score

kpforce1 --- i7 920 @ 4.25 Ghz --- SLI 670 FTW 4Gb 1313/3700 & 1253/3700 --- 89.0 --- 3726


----------



## kpforce1

damn, i did have enough for the 3rd place but reading through it looks like my single card score is going to put me in 5th or so







Thinking about rolling back drivers because I can get 70 more Mhz on the core of both cards.... may try for giggles. My memory clock on the 310.96 drivers is crazy though at +700


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> damn, i did have enough for the 3rd place but reading through it looks like my single card score is going to put me in 5th or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about rolling back drivers because I can get 70 more Mhz on the core of both cards.... may try for giggles. My memory clock on the 310.96 drivers is crazy though at +700


\
the 313.96 drivers are good thats how i got this score

310.70 drivers


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> CallsignVega --- 3770K @ 5.2 GHz ---- Single GTX 680 ; 1410 / 1852 ---- 56.5 ---- 2362


Nice core clock!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> \
> the 313.96 drivers are good thats how i got this score
> 
> 310.70 drivers


Your core clock is sweet! I couldn't get over 1318 on the core with out crashing at the 9th scene


----------



## Whalemeal

Whalemeal --- i7 3930K @ 4.625GHz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW SLI @1241 , +390 ---- 87.7 ---- 3669


----------



## Warfox101

Proving I can still kick some ass with a couple 5870's


----------



## Hatfieco

Hatfieco | I5-760 @ 4.0 | Evga GTX570 SC @ 900/1800/1950 | 30.5 1277



Figured I might as well post it even though its not a top 30.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Manage to squeeze a lil bit more with some ram tweaks.. XD


----------



## bigsnyder

Some s775 q9550 goodness.



[email protected] ; 1150 / 1350 ---- 39.3 ---- 1646


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- [email protected] 4.87Ghz ---- Tri-SLI GTX580 ; 970 / 2050 ---- 108.7 FPS ---- 4548

But it's 27C in here today. I'll improve on this when weather is cooler.













Ignore, better validation at http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/440#post_19309642


----------



## Rbby258

I only score 3500 with 3 7950's at 1100/1575


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Manage to squeeze a lil bit more with some ram tweaks.. XD


Nice, what core clocks? As long as you don't go over 56.5 everything is fine.









Well, until Titan comes out and blows everything away.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I only score 3500 with 3 7950's at 1100/1575


That's extremely low for 3 overclocked 7950s...

I score ~3500 with *2* overclocked 7950s


----------



## pwnzilla61

pwnzilla61 --- [email protected] ---- MSI 680 GTX Lightning ; 1333 /3488 51.0 AVG. FPS 2133 Score

Needs some work, Haven't touched my overclock in a while with any of the latest drivers. My memory is on stock with loose timings so I need to fix that and come back. Also on stock bios, need to set to ln2 for a higher clock.


----------



## AHW214

Is the chart still updating?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> That's extremely low for 3 overclocked 7950s...
> 
> I score ~3500 with *2* overclocked 7950s


yeah they only run at 64% dunno how to fix it


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> yeah they only run at 64% dunno how to fix it


Try alt-tabbing out of the benchmark and then going back to it.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nice, what core clocks? As long as you don't go over 56.5 everything is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, until Titan comes out and blows everything away.


Oh dont worry im waiting for ftw 7970 @ 1600 lol

That run is @ 1400/2000.. Ftw 7970 clocks all way upto 1610 mhz if im not mistaken XD


----------



## oldcompgeek

Here's a HIS hd7850 2gb benchmars stock settings:


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Here's a HIS hd7850 2gb benchmars stock settings:


Hahaha,







i was about to say "Yeah right".... Follow the rules on the first post







....

run it in Extreme settings 1080P


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Try alt-tabbing out of the benchmark and then going back to it.


they are all at 64% i alt tabbed went back then they are at
98%
0%
0%


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> they are all at 64% i alt tabbed went back then they are at
> 98%
> 0%
> 0%


Something is not right... try reinstalling drivers?


----------



## pwnzilla61

pwnzilla61 --- AMD [email protected] ----MSI 680 GTX Lightning; 1333/ 3554---51.5 AVG. FPS 2153 Score

With a slight mem bump, time for some core clock.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Something is not right... try reinstalling drivers?


fine in everything else, using 13.1 as 13.2 b5 was broke in most games


----------



## kfxsti

kfxsti [email protected] 4.5 ----PowerColor 7990 ; 1120 / 1500---- 81.7 FPS ---- 3419


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Oh dont worry im waiting for ftw 7970 @ 1600 lol
> 
> That run is @ 1400/2000.. Ftw 7970 clocks all way upto 1610 mhz if im not mistaken XD


Bah, you can't compare a 24/7 air card to LN2 lol. At least put it on a separate list as extreme temporary cooling has nothing to do with the rest of the cards here.


----------



## lilchronic

LILCHRONIC - - - - i5 3570k - - 5.2ghz - - - - 1x 670 FTW - - - - 1346mhz/3650mhz - - - - FPS 50.4 - - - - 2110
313.96 driver


----------



## blackRott9

Got a slightly better score on my second run at the same clocks.

blackRott9 --- Intel i5 3570k @ 4.6GHz ---- Diamond HD 7970 ; 1280MHz / 1660MHz ---- 49.6 ---- 2074

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/valbest.jpg/


----------



## Bruennis

*UPDATE:* *Bruennis --- i5-3570K @ 4.7GHz ---- 7950 CF ; 1160MHz / 1700MHz ---- 85.5 AVG. FPS ---- 3578*


----------



## Tatakai All

And yet another bench to remind me that my aging 955BE just isn't cutting it.

PH II 955BE @ 3.8 -- DC2 680 @ 1367 core / 3304 mem


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> And yet another bench to remind me that my aging 955BE just isn't cutting it.
> 
> PH II 955BE @ 3.8 -- DC2 680 @ 1367 core / 3304 mem


Hmm... 28.7 and 1201 for a 680 @ those speeds is concerning. You should be scoring around ~2100


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 - i5 2500k | 5.2ghz - Diamond HD 7970 - 1323/1855 - 52.1 - 2179


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh yes! we do!, and because i don't like to be in the same category with the 660 TI, i helped you find all the previous people with 660 TI (using Ctrl+F) hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't like the fact that my 100$ cheaper card is beating some of these big boys, and people think we are the same cards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People with 660 ti cards.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Dreamxtreme*--- i5 3570k @ 4500MHZ ---- 3x 660 Ti; 1267Mhz / 6328Mhz ---- 95.8 ---- 4007
> 
> *Skyline_king88*--- fx8320 @ 4.3--- gtx 660ti; 1189Mhz / 3159Mhz ---- 34.2---- 1432
> 
> *smex* --- 2500k @ 4.6Ghz ---- GTX660ti SLI; 1100 / 6400 ---- 64.2 ---- 2687
> 
> *Badwrench* --- Phenom X4 960T @ 4.174Ghz ---- PNY GTX660Ti ; 1282mhz Core / 3404mhz Memory ---- 33.7 FPS ---- 1409
> 
> *Stefun* --- Core i5 [email protected],4 Ghz ---- GTX660Ti ; 1241 / 3420 ---- 37,3 ---- 1559


I will correct this tomorrow, thank you very much for your help my friend. + rep

I will make some other graphs tomorrow, like average FPS per Setup (Ex: All GTX 670 SLI : AVG FPS)
I will also make graphs with CPU used.

I'm actually on a Pentium 4 with 1GB Ram at my mother in law house (with messed up OS) and it took me 3 hours to update instead of 45 minutes







.

EDIT: Updated up to post #434. Just can't stand this crappy PC anymore.

*Can't wait to add our first 7990*


----------



## alex4069

alex4069 --- I5 [email protected] ---- Sapphire 7950 dual-x ; 1225 / 1450 ---- 42 FPS ---- 1756



How is this now?


----------



## DOM.

DOM. --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz ---- MSI HD7970 ; 1300 / 1950 ---- 51.2 ---- 2142


----------



## Mongo

Mongo --- i7 2600K @ 4.5ghz --- EVGA GTX 480 SC SLI @ 900/2200 --- 60.4 --- 2528



Stats in the RIG info. But this is GTX 480 SLI running Extreme HD


----------



## *ka24e*

New best! Right up there with the 660's









*ka24e* --- i5 3570K @ 4.8ghz ---- Sapphire 7850 2GB Non-ghz edition ; 1290 / 1500 ---- 32.5 ---- 1360


----------



## UNOE

I'm going for Tri fire top next week when Ambient cools down. For now here is my 5.0ghz bench

UNOE --- Intel core I7 3930k @ 5.0Ghz ---- AMD 7970 Tri Fire ; 1283 / 1640 ---- 124.8 AVG FPS ---- 5222


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- [email protected] 4.87Ghz ---- Tri-SLI GTX580 ; 972 / 2050 ---- 115.1 FPS ---- 4815


----------



## CaucasianAsian

CaucasianAsian --- i7 [email protected] 3.4 ---- GTX 580 SLI ; 772/ 2004 ----59.5 ---- 2489


----------



## SoloCamo

UPDATE for me - finally broke 1800... finally.

SoloCamo --- FX-8350 @ 4.5ghz ---- AMD 7970GE; 1245 / 1725 ----43.7---- 1830



Thanks for this thread - rekindled my benchmarking spirit


----------



## th3illusiveman

th3illusiveman - Intel core I5 2500k @ 4.4Ghz ---- AMD 7970 ; 1300 / 1700 ---- 47.8 AVG FPS ---- 1999



i am afraid to OC the memory more because it might get permanently damaged (have not changed it's voltage) i read somewhere that if you Push a memory OC too much even without changing the voltage it can mess it up for good. Don't know how true that is though, but better safe then sorry.









My old score


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



th3illusiveman --- Intel core I5 2500k @ 4.4Ghz ---- AMD 7970 ; 1250 / 1500 ---- 44.4 AVG FPS ---- 1858



Found the secret to higher scores - the memory Overclock... adding 200Hz to my memory gave me 2 more fps which is why the kepler cards are winning (their memory OCs higher than GCN)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> th3illusiveman --- Intel core I5 2500k @ 4.4Ghz ---- AMD 7970 ; 1250 / 1500 ---- 44.4 AVG FPS ---- 1858
> 
> 
> 
> Found the secret to higher scores - the memory Overclock... adding 200Hz to my memory gave me 2 more fps which is why the kepler cards are winning (their memory OCs higher than GCN)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yea it loves memory clocks thats how i got so high on my score my 2nd 7970 will do 1980mhz on the memory maybe more havet really pushed volts to 1.7 on mem.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea it loves memory clocks thats how i got so high on my score my 2nd 7970 will do 1980mhz on the memory maybe more havet really pushed volts to 1.7 on mem.


how do you change the voltage anyways?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> how do you change the voltage anyways?


modded trix or msi ab can adjust the memory voltage on some ati cards.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> In less than 24 hours I dropped out of the top 30 -- sigh --. This thread has been great, it sure gives you a idea of where you rig stands. The LGA 2011 platform laughing at the rest of us, keep up the good work guys.


In all honesty, a single of my 6850's a two year old card can go through this benchmark with no AA and give 'playable' framerate. wont dip below the 30's...
It leaves me happy cause when I built my computer I didnt do it to be the best of the best, I did it to replace my 5 y/o laptop.
Seeing that my card is still capable of playing in the big league is cool.
Doesnt make me feel bad about my purchase being eaten alive by 400£ cards when I paid 300 for these two, two year's ago.


----------



## Phil~

Phil~ --- X4 560 [email protected] GTX 670 ; 1109 / 1677----49.5 ---- 2071


----------



## Newbie2009

Newbie2009 Intel core I5 2500k @ 4.7Ghz ---- AMD 7970 ; 1325 / 1775 (1GPU) ---- 50.9 AVG FPS ---- 2129


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Intel core I5 2500k @ 4.7Ghz ---- AMD 7970 ; 1325 / 1775 (1GPU) ---- 50.9 AVG FPS ---- 2129


looks like another Nvidia bench







no way that should be 1 frame ahead of a 670


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> looks like another Nvidia bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no way that should be 1 frame ahead of a 670


I had a lot of stuff running in backround, will do a fresh one after a boot later and push the clocks higher.


----------



## blackRott9

AMD cards do take a heavy hit when AA is enabled in this bench. Try DX11 with ultra quality and none, then 4x then 8x .


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 --- i5 2500k / 5.2ghz ---- Diamond HD 7970 ; 1323/1875 ---- 52.2 ---- 2186


----------



## KaRLiToS

OP updated: I will also update the charts from post #432 ( I haven't forgotten nobody







) and tonight you will see new graphs.

(Sorry if OP is not updated every hour, I'm not home and the only PC I have here is slower than my Cell Phone







)

*POSTING SCORE RULE*

*You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled.*

*Enter Your score respecting this data line followed with the screenshot.* *(* Or your score won't be entered in the data sheet *)*

*User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score*

Any failure to follow this simple rule (*example below*) will get you removed from the chart.
Any cheaters should be pointed out to me by PM: Thanks


----------



## Newbie2009

Must say it is a beautiful benchmark.


----------



## stickg1

Why is my score so low?

EDIT: Fixed it, had iGPU Multi Monitor enabled in BIOS and the benchmark got confused I guess. See post 469 for actual score...


----------



## stahlhart

Updated score: stahlhart ---- i7 2700k / 5.0ghz ---- GTX670 SLI ---- 1280/3644 - 91.2 ---- 3817


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Why is my score so low?
> 
> stickg1 --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- 7970 ; 1250 / 1700 ---- 37.8 ---- 1581


What drivers are you using? Did you reset catalyst 3D settings to default?


----------



## Painstouch

Painstouch --- i2500k @ 3.5GHz ---- 560Ti Hawk ; 950 / 1050 ---- 27.7 ---- 1158


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Why is my score so low?
> 
> stickg1 --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- 7970 ; 1250 / 1700 ---- 37.8 ---- 1581


I'm on 13.2 drivers and just scored 1830 with 1245 core and 1725 on the memory (updated my prior post as it was not updated in the chart yet so no point having him add that in then come to this page and enter my info twice again)

Any processes running in the background?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> What drivers are you using? Did you reset catalyst 3D settings to default?


I fixed it, it was the damn iGPU Multi-Monitor in BIOS.

Here is my new score...

stickg1 --- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- 7970 ; 1275 / 1800 ---- 49.6 ---- 2076


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I fixed it, it was the damn iGPU Multi-Monitor in BIOS.
> 
> Here is my new score...
> 
> stickg1 --- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- 7970 ; 1265 / 1800 ---- 49.4 ---- 2067


Wish you didn't - you just blew my 1830 score out of the water with only 20 more on the core and 75 more on the mem







I suppose the cpu helps out a bit though.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> OP updated: I will also update the charts from post #432 ( I haven't forgotten nobody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and tonight you will see new graphs.
> 
> (Sorry if OP is not updated every hour, I'm not home and the only PC I have here is slower than my Cell Phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *POSTING SCORE RULE*
> 
> *You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled.*
> 
> *Enter Your score respecting this data line followed with the screenshot.* *(* Or your score won't be entered in the data sheet *)*
> 
> *User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score*
> 
> Any failure to follow this simple rule (*example below*) will get you removed from the chart.
> Any cheaters should be pointed out to me by PM: Thanks


Wait....what i do wrong ?


----------



## CryptiK

Cryptik --- 990X @ 4.7 Ghz ---- 2 x GTX680 ; 1346 / 3802 ---- 98.1 ---- 4106


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Wait....what i do wrong ?


nothing


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> OP updated: I will also update the charts from post #432 ( I haven't forgotten nobody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and tonight you will see new graphs.
> 
> (Sorry if OP is not updated every hour, I'm not home and the only PC I have here is slower than my Cell Phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *POSTING SCORE RULE*
> 
> *You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled.*
> 
> *Enter Your score respecting this data line followed with the screenshot.* *(* Or your score won't be entered in the data sheet *)*
> 
> Any failure to follow this simple rule (*example below*) will get you removed from the chart.
> Any cheaters should be pointed out to me by PM: Thanks


Are we not allowed on multiple charts?


----------



## Rbby258

cant the op post how he got all his cards running at 100% as we know there is a problem in both the new benchmarks with this and amd


----------



## rdr09

rdr09 --- i7 SB @ 4.5GHz---7950; 1175/1600---43.5 ---1820



i know it is not needed but just for reference . . .

gpu at stock



thanks.


----------



## kjekay

I dont have a 1080p monitor so i cant get the extreme HD preset to run.

I think the extreme settings should be the standard, its running 1600x900 windowed with ultra settings. That way most people are able to participate.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Bah, you can't compare a 24/7 air card to LN2 lol. At least put it on a separate list as extreme temporary cooling has nothing to do with the rest of the cards here.


LOL the first spots on this benches are no where near to be 24/7 stable sorry my friend..

air/water o ln2 it just dont matter


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Wait....what i do wrong ?


He was using yours as the prime example of how it should be done.


----------



## alancsalt

Probably should include in the OP that to get your screenshot, click F12 during the end score sequence, and said screenshot can be found in C:/User/USERNAME/Valley/Screenshots. Could go just under:
Quote:


> You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled.


----------



## SoloCamo

What's interesting as well is there are almost 50% more single 7970 (ghz editions included) users then 680 users, and more single 7970 users here then 670 as well. Figured it would be a bit closer on the 680 side and the 670's would hold #1 for cards used.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> What's interesting as well is there are almost 50% more single 7970 (ghz editions included) users then 680 users, and more single 7970 users here then 670 as well. Figured it would be a bit closer on the 680 side and the 670's would hold #1 for cards used.


the outcomes prolly do not encourage some card owners to participate. the same with firestrike - if a similar poll will be taken, there are more 7950 owners there. just my observation.


----------



## Gomi

Should see new Nvidia drivers next week, with the release of Crysis 3 (And the previews of Titan ?).

Hopefully they have done some work on both 3DMark and Unigine Valley


----------



## KaRLiToS

Alancsalt, I will modify the OP as soon as I get on a PC, i have plenty of ideas in mind for the op.

@CallSignVega, I don't think I'll do this for a couple of reasons. You cannot compete in the heavyweight then go in the lightweight. It wil also mess my statistics . Let me check what at I can do and would need some others opinion if its realy necessary. The only way that could be logic to add you another time in the chart would be if you had another setup like GTX 660 ti TriSli or a HD 7950 QuadFire as examples.

Sent from my HTC


----------



## dalastbmills

Just got this bad boy installed. Was comparing results with my friends 7870.

I scored 2304 for extreme non-HD and 1802 extreme HD.

Just installed the new 3D Mark as well. Giving that a swing next.

Before I go, I do have a question. How accurate is the information displayed in the corner? Valley was reporting my 670 at 1,343MHz while Precision X says I'm only at 1,254MHz. Which one is correct?


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> Just got this bad boy installed. Was comparing results with my friends 7870.
> 
> I scored 2304 for extreme non-HD and 1802 extreme HD.
> 
> Just installed the new 3D Mark as well. Giving that a swing next.
> 
> Before I go, I do have a question. How accurate is the information displayed in the corner? Valley was reporting my 670 at 1,343MHz while Precision X says I'm only at 1,254MHz. Which one is correct?


You trust Precision ofc. Currently a bug with Valley 1.0.

I have my core running at 1250 and its showing like 1360 in valley. I think everyone has this bug.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> LOL the first spots on this benches are no where near to be 24/7 stable sorry my friend..
> 
> air/water o ln2 it just dont matter


Mine are 100% 24/7 stable. I only post overclock scores that I use for actual 24/7 gaming. Overclocking past that had "hoping" a high-run score goes through without crashing like most do is silly IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Alancsalt, I will modify the OP as soon as I get on a PC, i have plenty of ideas in mind for the op.
> 
> @CallSignVega, I don't think I'll do this for a couple of reasons. You cannot compete in the heavyweight then go in the lightweight. It wil also mess my statistics . Let me check what at I can do and would need some others opinion if its realy necessary. The only way that could be logic to add you another time in the chart would be if you had another setup like GTX 660 ti TriSli or a HD 7950 QuadFire as examples.
> 
> Sent from my HTC


Ah OK, I guess I will "settle" for just the 2x GPU #1 slot.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Mine are 100% 24/7 stable. I only post overclock scores that I use for actual 24/7 gaming. Overclocking past that had "hoping" a high-run score goes through without crashing like most do is silly IMO.


aja, just silly XD

searching your name on 3dmark11 or firestrike topic gets me no matches wonder why XD


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wait a second...does the monitor in the right side top corner of the benchmark display the wrong core clock??

I have my 670 overclocked to 1280 according to GPUz and afterburner... Valley says its @ 1362MHz...haha that'd be a nice surprise! lol


----------



## ~kRon1k~

keep getting pushed down








but still only intel cpus above me lol


----------



## looniam

LoonIam --- [email protected] --- GTX 570;900/2000 --- 32.9 --- 1377

http://valid.canardpc.com/2697566

sorry but for some reason i get nothing but a black box when trying to "print screen" while in the bench . . .


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Mine are 100% 24/7 stable. I only post overclock scores that I use for actual 24/7 gaming. Overclocking past that had "hoping" a high-run score goes through without crashing like most do is silly IMO.
> Ah OK, I guess I will "settle" for just the 2x GPU #1 slot.


I wonder how high your fans are cranked running 1402/1850 24/7?


----------



## gkolarov

gkolarov --- I7 [email protected] --- N680GTX Lightning ; 1372/8000 --- 55.0 --- 2301





link to picture 1

link to picture 2


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> DOM. --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz ---- MSI HD7970 ; 1300 / 1950 ---- 51.2 ---- 2142


didnt get added


----------



## Landon Heat

Landon Heat i7 3570K @ 4.4 Ghz ---- GTX 690; 1175/3204 ---- 82.9 ---- 3469


----------



## kpforce1

Well, looks like this is my last submission before new drivers for a single card







I just can't break 50 fps lol

kpforce1 -- i7 920 @ 4.4 Ghz -- 670 FTW 4 Gb -- 1319/3709 -- 49.9 fps -- 2090


----------



## Jopel

How in the world!
Anyone any clues why I got such a low score?
My 7970DC2T works @ 1240/1700 at the moment and in all benchmarks (Heaven, 3dmark and 3dmark vantage)
I did today got 'normal socres'. I see in GPU Tweak my GPU uses its full potential and I guess it's not bottlenecked by
my crappy CPU then.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> How in the world!
> Anyone any clues why I got such a low score?
> My 7970DC2T works @ 1240/1700 at the moment and in all benchmarks (Heaven, 3dmark and 3dmark vantage)
> I did today got 'normal socres'. I see in GPU Tweak my GPU uses its full potential and I guess it's not bottlenecked by
> my crappy CPU then.


throttling maybe?


----------



## Jopel

Hmm could be but my Power target is +20% and never experienced throtling before.
Even at stock i get those low scores and temps stay below 70 degrees.

Edit:
Earlier on when in custom mode everything runs smooth and never did go below 70-80fps.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I mean theres maybe a cpu bottleneck but those scores are very harsh...


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> gkolarov --- I7 [email protected] --- N680GTX Lightning ; 1372/8000 --- 55.0 --- 2301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to picture 1
> 
> link to picture 2


Nice job man. If you hit f12 it will take a screenshot and save it in the valley folder in your documents folder. Took me a bit to finally realize it.


----------



## Jopel

Sorry man, misunderstood you








Well I see others here with a PHII 955 at lower clocks getting better results then me,
so indeed it would make more sense. Will try some more.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> Sorry man, misunderstood you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I see others here with a PHII 955 at lower clocks getting better results then me,
> so indeed it would make more sense. Will try some more.


How is it performing in games? Did you run a failed unigine run and let the display driver reboot then run again? Sometimes when I do this it will have a lot of trouble after the display driver reboots, and I have to do a reboot. Other than that its very strange...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> aja, just silly XD
> 
> searching your name on 3dmark11 or firestrike topic gets me no matches wonder why XD


I wasn't aware that if you ran a benchmark, you had to run every other benchmark in the world?










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> I wonder how high your fans are cranked running 1402/1850 24/7?


Pretty high lol.


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> How is it performing in games? Did you run a failed unigine run and let the display driver reboot then run again? Sometimes when I do this it will have a lot of trouble after the display driver reboots, and I have to do a reboot. Other than that its very strange...


Thanks for the awnser man! It performs more then well in games (BF3, Shogun: TW and FC3)







Nopes, no failed tests and according to all software everything works fine.
I even tried it with everything (CPU, GPU and memory) @ stock and still got 7-16 fps in Extreme HD mode


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wasn't aware that if you ran a benchmark, you had to run every other benchmark in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially threads that have no spreadsheets and are disorganized. What drew me to this benchmark is the quality organization Karlitos has put into it.
> Pretty high lol.


Honestly lets drop it as i dont want to get sanctioned here as there was some instances like this before..

Lets say i dont believe a word you said..


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Honestly lets drop it as i dont want to get sanctioned here as there was some instances like this before..
> 
> Lets say i dont believe a word you said..


Some random person believing what I say or not truly has me contemplating. Nor sure what you are saying has anything to do with this thread, so do please take your word and drop "it".


----------



## Samurai707

Samurai707 --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 660Ti MSI PE (SLI) ; 1306|1280/3850 ---- 71.9 ---- 3008


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> Thanks for the awnser man! It performs more then well in games (BF3, Shogun: TW and FC3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nopes, no failed tests and according to all software everything works fine.
> I even tried it with everything (CPU, GPU and memory) @ stock and still got 7-16 fps in Extreme HD mode


The only other thing I can think of is that maybe you have a profile set for one your games like BF3 and you have all your AA stuff maxed out. I always run EH MLAA with SSAA in bf3. (pretty much the only game that I can and not take a huge fps hit).


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> Thanks for the awnser man! It performs more then well in games (BF3, Shogun: TW and FC3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nopes, no failed tests and according to all software everything works fine.
> I even tried it with everything (CPU, GPU and memory) @ stock and still got 7-16 fps in Extreme HD mode


You try another bench and see if you are getting the same issues?


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is that maybe you have a profile set for one your games like BF3 and you have all your AA stuff maxed out. I always run EH MLAA with SSAA in bf3. (pretty much the only game that I can and not take a huge fps hit).


You are the man and I'm an idiot







It was the profile set for FarCry3
+ Rep for you and zGunBLADEz for his help!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> You are the man and I'm an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the profile set for FarCry3
> + Rep for you and zGunBLADEz for his help!


glad you sort it out.. Weird that activate that profile on valley tho...


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> glad you sort it out.. Weird that activate that profile on valley tho...


Indeed really weird man, but glad it is sorted out








My updated score with a 7970DC2T @ 1240/1700 - 1275Mv



My score with a 7970DC2T @ 1200/1600 - 1244Mv


----------



## xtt1341

xtt1341 ---- i5-3570K / 4.6GHz ---- evga classified / galaxy (gtx680 4gd5 * 2); 1241 / 1652 ---- 89.6 ---- 3749


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> You are the man and I'm an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the profile set for FarCry3
> + Rep for you and zGunBLADEz for his help!


Thanks! Good deal man, glad you got it worked out.














Not an idiot at all. Its strange that it got activated on its own. Unless you ran Far Cry 3 then jumped the Valley bench right afterward, seems the only way it couldve stuck there, and even then it shouldnt happen.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> keep getting pushed down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still only intel cpus above me lol


ive got a fx 8350 beating me


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Thanks! Good deal man, glad you got it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an idiot at all. Its strange that it got activated on its own. Unless you ran Far Cry 3 then jumped the Valley bench right afterward, seems the only way it couldve stuck there, and even then it shouldnt happen.


Indeed strange. I did play Far Cry this day, but booted a couple of times to see if that would change my problem








Well it is sorted now thanks


----------



## LostRib

For some reason the benchmark reads my gpu core clock way higher than it actually is: 1343, when it is actually 1215 (in afterburner)


----------



## kx11




----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Mine are 100% 24/7 stable. I only post overclock scores that I use for actual 24/7 gaming. Overclocking past that had "hoping" a high-run score goes through without crashing like most do is silly IMO.
> Ah OK, I guess I will "settle" for just the 2x GPU #1 slot.


run unigine heaven 4.0 with youre overclock and lets see results. heaven 4.0 crashed what i thought was a stable oc that i used for hours playing FC3 crysis 3.


----------



## alancsalt

*To get your validation screenshot, click F12 during the end score sequence, and said screenshot can be found in C:/User/USERNAME/Valley/Screenshots.*


----------



## KaRLiToS

_Guys, I have updated the OP, please respect the two rules. We need proof of the actual test, and the data line is very important for me to enter the data easier. I have been opening many screenhots and checking people sig rig because they fail to post the data line. This add a lot of work to my tasks. Thanks for your comprehension._

@Alancsalt, the OP has been updated with the How to Take a screenshot, let me know if you think its fine?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> cant the op post how he got all his cards running at 100% as we know there is a problem in both the new benchmarks with this and amd


Drivers need Catalyst Profile for better Scaling, if you have Crossfire, scaling is suppose to be fine, at TriFire, your scaling is around 66% and Quadfire, scaling at 50%.

In order to have better performance (With ATI), you need to creat an application profile for Valley with CCC: Even with Optimize1x1 Mode, scaling is not the best. We will get better performance with next drivers.


----------



## alex4069

Tried to move up the ladder with an official screen shot.

alex4069 --- I5 [email protected] 5.1 ---- Sapphire 7950 dual-x ; 1250 / 1450 ---- 42.5 ---- 1777


----------



## eBombzor

*eBombzor --- i3 3220 @ 3.3 ---- Sapphire 7870 XT ; 975 / 1500 ---- 31.6 ---- 1320*

**



**


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> DOM. --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz ---- MSI HD7970 ; 1300 / 1950 ---- 51.2 ---- 2142


whats wrong with mine ??


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> *eBombzor --- i3 3220 @ 3.3 ---- Sapphire 7870 XT ; 975 / 1500 ---- 31.6 ---- 1320*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *


^^^
Nice, thats what I'm talking about, follow this guys example and I will be happy









*@Dom* You need the screenshot to verify that the tessalation is really activated, you notice it in the screenshot only. Because some people can cheat by providing only a screenshot of the score.

*Example*:


----------



## gkolarov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *To get your validation screenshot, click F12 during the end score sequence, and said screenshot can be found in C:/User/USERNAME/Valley/Screenshots.*


gkolarov --- I7 [email protected] --- N680GTX Lightning ; 1372/8000 --- 55.1 --- 2304


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ^^^
> Nice, thats what I'm talking about, follow this guys example and I will be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dom* You need the screenshot to verify that the tessalation is really activated, you notice it in the screenshot only. Because some people can cheat by providing only a screenshot of the score.
> 
> *Example
> *:


ss way to small where does it show if tessalation on ??

and i already tried it with it off doesnt give it a boost in score like 3dmark

the info in my ss is going to be the same in the other if i press f12 ???

i saved it to my hd


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ^^^
> Nice, thats what I'm talking about, follow this guys example and I will be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dom* You need the screenshot to verify that the tessalation is really activated, you notice it in the screenshot only. Because some people can cheat by providing only a screenshot of the score.
> 
> *Example
> *:


Got it, will rerun mine


----------



## SoloCamo

Unless I can miraculously squeeze a bit more out of it, this should be my final run to be updated:

*SoloCamo --- FX-8350 @ 4.5ghz ---- AMD 7970GE ; 1245 / 1725 ---- 43.7 ---- 1830*



Only on a Hyper 212+ Evo for the cpu and on stock air for my XFX 7970GE... not bad for stock air cooling practically, but I'm not going to breaking 2k anytime soon with these coolers


----------



## Newbie2009

Newbie2009 --- i5 2500k @ 4.8 ---- Sapphire 7970 ; 1350 / 1800 ---- 52.1 ---- 2180


----------



## dalastbmills

I see that your Rig says you have 2 7970's yet your scores indicate that you are using only 1. Am I correct in assuming you aren't running CF?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> I see that your Rig says you have 2 7970's yet your scores indicate that you are using only 1. Am I correct in assuming you aren't running CF?


You are indeed sir.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> _Guys, I have updated the OP, please respect the two rules. We need proof of the actual test, and the data line is very important for me to enter the data easier. I have been opening many screenhots and checking people sig rig because they fail to post the data line. This add a lot of work to my tasks. Thanks for your comprehension._
> 
> @Alancsalt, the OP has been updated with the How to Take a screenshot, let me know if you think its fine?


All good. Now if the screenshot (or anything else) is wrong you can say "Rejected, read first post"!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Newbie2009 --- i5 2500k @ 4.8 ---- Sapphire 7970 ; 1350 / 1800 ---- 52.1 ---- 2180


nicr run


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Newbie2009 --- i5 2500k @ 4.8 ---- Sapphire 7970 ; 1350 / 1800 ---- 52.1 ---- 2180


Nice 7970 Dude! Damn!!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm not sure Valley has a tessellation setting like Heaven does but its better to have a uniform standard for ss posts so please follow the rules and use the ss folder in your Users/Valley/Screenshots folder guys if you want to be on the chart...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm not sure Valley has a tessellation setting like Heaven does but its better to have a uniform standard for ss posts so please follow the rules and use the ss folder in your Users/Valley/Screenshots folder guys if you want to be on the chart...


I try that already like i did on 3dmark11 back then.. It dont let you choose a custom tess... at least on amd side of the game









*Plus if you know about benches it would be too obvious and some of us will caught you hand guard...
*

BTW, something for sure my 1400 overclock dont work on 3dmark/firestrike lol so this bench is not as demanding as the new 3dmark..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Chart Updated, I will work on some interesting Graphs.









@Brettjv, sorry bud, updated


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Chart Updated, I will work on some interesting Graphs.


Keep up the good work this is one of the most nicely done charts in overclock.net..


----------



## dalastbmills

Here's a screenshot of my last run:



Running my CPU at 5.0GHz 1.504v
EVGA 670 FTW: 1.26GHz core | 7.0GHz mem


----------



## blackRott9

blackRott9 --- Intel i5 3570k @ 4.6GHz ---- Diamond HD 7970 ; 1280MHz / 1680MHz ---- 49.8 ---- 2082



I was able to move my memory up a little more. Core is maxed for me.


----------



## utterfabrication

Sqeezed a little more.

utterfabrication --- Phenom II 955 @ 3.6 Ghz ---- GTX 660 ; 1189 / 3314 ---- 32.7 ---- 1370


----------



## Newbie2009

Newbie2009 --- i5 2500k @ 4.9 ---- 7970 crossfire ; 1325 / 1775 ---- 97.3 ---- 4069



In before all the titans own the thread lol


----------



## whiskeycritic

whiskeycritic --- i7-3820 @ 4.75 --- GTX 680 SLI ; 1131 / 1752 --- 91.2 --- 3814


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This thread should get exciting in the next few days!


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic i5 3570k @ 5.2 GHZ 1x 670 FTW on AIR 1346/3559 fps 50.4 2110
> not much help with 5.2 ghz.


Nice ... I had a feeling you'd be able to pass up my 50.1 ... That's okay ... I'm cool with #2 for single 670's ... for the time being


----------



## Newbie2009

last submission, I want that 3rd spot for single GPU if only for 5 mins!!!









Newbie2009 --- i5 2500k @ 4.9 ---- Sapphire 7970 ; 1370 / 1825 ---- 52.7 ---- 2205


----------



## Cakewalk_S

*Cakewalk_S --- Intel i5 2500k @ 4.2GHz ---- Asus Direct CUII GTX670 ; 1280MHz / 1877MHz ---- 51.0 ---- 2136*



Squeezing out every last bit of juice out of my modded GTX670!


----------



## dalastbmills

Man, I'm seeing some 670's with crazy memory overclocks.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This thread should get exciting in the next few days!


I'm looking forward to seeing Quad Titans, someone here must be getting 4!?

Lovely benchmark too, it's like how I want crysis 3 to look, all those pretty trees and grass


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I doubt many if anybody here will get their hands on 4. Only a few could probably afford it even if they could find them. I'm going to be trying for two so we'll see!


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> last submission, I want that 3rd spot for single GPU if only for 5 mins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie2009 --- i5 2500k @ 4.9 ---- Sapphire 7970 ; 1370 / 1825 ---- 52.7 ---- 2205


Oh no no, now i'll be up all night trying for 2206


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I doubt many if anybody here will get their hands on 4. Only a few could probably afford it even if they could find them. I'm going to be trying for two so we'll see!


Really hope you guys do not get shafted when it comes to voltage on the premium cards.

I got lucky and have an EVBOT port on all my Classifieds, so they are running at 1.35.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Oh no no, now i'll be up all night trying for 2206


Bring it!!!







I still have some room for maneuver in gpu core & memory. Not on the cpu though







used to be able to do 5ghz, now it won't.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh I'm sure they will be voltage locked but they should still be insanely fast!


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh I'm sure they will be voltage locked but they should still be insanely fast!


Hope so









I am not really on the "bandwagon" / "hypetrain" on this one though (Oddly enough!) - Will wait for some proper reviews from well reputed sites and see what they say.

Anyways, sorry for the OT - Will give my old bones a rest, Foldathon tomorrow - Which *COULD* end with new Nvidia drivers being released (One could only hope, lol).


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Oh no no, now i'll be up all night trying for 2206


Stop making the rest of us with average overclocking 7970's look bad







If I'm lucky and tonights cold weather treats me well (and the box fans are at full rpm lol) maybe, just maybe I'll be able to squeeze out 1900... maybe.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really on the "bandwagon" / "hypetrain" on this one though (Oddly enough!) - Will wait for some proper reviews from well reputed sites and see what they say.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the OT - Will give my old bones a rest, Foldathon tomorrow - Which *COULD* end with new Nvidia drivers being released (One could only hope, lol).


I hope they do proper overclocking reviews, none of this bumping the core by 50mhz.


----------



## dalastbmills

I've been away from OCN for awhile; what are the Titan's rumored to sell for?
I read somewhere they are expected to be on par with the 690.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I hope they do proper overclocking reviews, none of this bumping the core by 50mhz.


I wonder




lol

Im going to wait next 7xx or 8xxx series dont see the hurry to an upgrade yet.. Havent use my 7970 other than console ports lol..
Crysis 3 and Metro would put my 7970 to a good use..


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Quad Titans, someone here must be getting 4!?
> 
> Lovely benchmark too, it's like how I want crysis 3 to look, all those pretty trees and grass


I don't care what CPU you are using... 3960X included, the CPU bottleneck would be huge.

You would need like 3x 1200p, 1440p, or 1600p, for decent scaling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> I've been away from OCN for awhile; what are the Titan's rumored to sell for?
> I read somewhere they are expected to be on par with the 690.


Mixed bag. Some say 55-60% faster than a 680, some say its 75% or higher. Still no info on clocks so it really is hard to speculate.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Nice ... I had a feeling you'd be able to pass up my 50.1 ... That's okay ... I'm cool with #2 for single 670's ... for the time being


lol i saw ur post with the 313.96 drivers and you beat me so i had to install them


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *Cakewalk_S --- Intel i5 2500k @ 4.2GHz ---- Asus Direct CUII GTX670 ; 1280MHz / 1877MHz ---- 51.0 ---- 2136*
> 
> 
> 
> Squeezing out every last bit of juice out of my modded GTX670!


dam nice run if only my 670 liked being midded







it throttles like crazy with unlocked bios


----------



## DJRamses

DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,61Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1477Mhz / 7320Mhz ---- 54,8 ---- 2293


----------



## youra6

Is it just me or is this benchmark not as GPU intensive as Heaven? On Heaven using GTX 670 SLI, I get artifacts at 1400Mhz core and 36XXMhz memory.

On this, I can do 1400, 3600 respectively without breaking a sweat. I want to break the 670 SLI record tonight... May need to overclock my RAM and CPU a bit higher.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't think there is nearly the tessellation in Valley as there is in Heaven.


----------



## KaRLiToS

OP updated with new Graphs, tell me what you think, Feel free to add some suggestions

I'm doing a CPU compilation now.

I will do 7870 vs GTX 660 later, I won't do graphs about last generation such as GTX 5xx or HD 6xxx.


----------



## DJRamses

It takes 5 -13% CPU usage (Gulfown)
and it dont work with HT threads ....


----------



## xproblematicox

xproblematicox --- i7 2600K @ 4.7Ghz ----Reference GTX 680 ; 1322 / 3354 ---- 46.7 FPS ---- 1956


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> OP updated with new Graphs, tell me what you think, Feel free to add some suggestions
> 
> I'm doing a CPU compilation now.
> 
> I will do 7870 vs GTX 660 later, I won't do graphs about last generation such as GTX 5xx or HD 6xxx.


It's a nice thread Karlitos, we appreciate your efforts.


----------



## dalastbmills

I'm not sure if there is a thread, but I would love to see some benches using the new 3D Mark. The last test is a GPU killer.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It's a nice thread Karlitos, we appreciate your efforts.


Thx for the comment bud.

Seems like the i5 2500k is the most popular. Never thought it would

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdHF6eG9HRHpwT3dxdU85WHVPaWZKTnc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## bdenpaka

bdenpaka ---- i5 [email protected] Stock ---- SLI 670 FTW @ 1293 ; 6208 ---- 76.6 ---- 3204


----------



## rdr09

sorry Karlitos, i know this is a lot of work but here is an update. missed the update and the top 30. may have to try 1300/1750.and break my gpu in the process. lol .

*rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 5Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1230 / 1665 ---- 45.4 ---- 1900*


----------



## kjekay

Here is mine of Extreme preset with a 660ti @ 1267mhz

I dont own a 1080p monitor so i cant get Extreme HD to run, so dont count my scores=P

kjekay --- i5 [email protected] Ghz ---- Gigabyte 660ti OC ; 1267 / 3504 ---- 51.3 ---- 2147(Extreme non-HD preset)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Here is mine of Extreme preset with a 660ti @ 1267mhz
> 
> I dont own a 1080p monitor so i cant get Extreme HD to run, so dont count my scores=P


Re-Edit your post and add your data line and I will add you







. I'm starting to be *strict* on this.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Re-Edit your post and add your data line and I will add you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm starting to be *strict* on this.


like that







?


----------



## bdenpaka

I don't see how some of the 670 SLI users are getting a 90 FPS average.

Is this Benchmark mostly GPU dependent?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Excellent my friend, adding you right now.

*EDIT:* And sorry, I just notice you also don,t respect the Extreme HD preset. YOu'll have to redo your run, 51 fps is too good for GTX 660ti









Sorry I just saw this
Quote:


> I dont own a 1080p monitor so i cant get Extreme HD to run, so dont count my scores=P


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> I don't see how some of the 670 SLI users are getting a 90 FPS average.
> 
> Is this Benchmark mostly GPU dependent?


you need to oc. might be a sign of bottleneck.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Sorry I just saw this


Yeah i did not count on being registered! Just posted for reference for others!







Gonna buy me a 1440p monitor laters this year


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Yeah i did not count on being registered! Just posted for reference for others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna buy me a 1440p monitor laters this year


Cool, I'll be waiting for your entry into the chart then. 1440p is awsome

New Chart comparing Single Card, Dual cards, Triple Cards and quad cards setup, added in OP

I think it's enough for tonight









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdDFfTXpmN19DQmphUTdnaUtUQ25xNnc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Cupa

i5 3570k , GTX 670 Power Edition 1178mhz core / 1256mhz boost / 1827mhz memory


----------



## FTWRoguE

FTWRoguE --- i7 [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- 680 ; 1280 / 3402 ---- 49.0 ---- 2052


----------



## KaRLiToS

Anyone receive this error message sometimes and graphs not appearing "*internet explorer has modified this page to help prevent cross-site scripting*"


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Cool, I'll be waiting for your entry into the chart then. 1440p is awsome
> 
> New Chart comparing Single Card, Dual cards, Triple Cards and quad cards setup, added in OP
> 
> I think it's enough for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdDFfTXpmN19DQmphUTdnaUtUQ25xNnc&output=html&widget=true


lol thanks for the hard work and glad to see it looks like you're having some fun.


----------



## lilchronic

ILL TAKE MY # 1 670 SPOT BACK THANK YOU







max temp 50c!!! its cold here in N. florida

Lilchronic - - - - i5 - 3570k - 5ghz - - - - 1x 670 FTW - - - - 1398/1827 - - - - FPS 51.1 - - - - 2140

GET OFF ME !!!


----------



## SoloCamo

She can go no further on stock air...final run for this setup! (thanks for the charts and updates of course, much appreciated!)

*SoloCamo --- FX-8350 @ 4.5ghz ---- AMD 7970GE ; 1265 / 1750 ---- 44.5 ---- 1862*



Shy of my goal of 1900 points, but you win some, you lose some. Already @ 1.3v on the gpu and a colder then usual night - not going to be able to beat this score until I gt better cooling on both cpu & gpu.

Thanks again for all the updates!

Atleast I'm the third fastest FX-83** on the chart, even @ 4.5ghz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> max temp 50c!!! its cold here in N. florida


Indeed - going to be in the high 20's in my area for the night - best air cooling oppurtunity we've had in quite some time


----------



## Hoodz

Definetly getting on this when i get home to put up my 3x Gtx680 results.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Definetly getting on this when i get home to put up my 3x Gtx680 results.


this is what u need to beat lol good luck








1 fewness i7 3930k GTX 680 Tri-SLI 129,6 5424 post #345


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thx for the comment bud.
> 
> Seems like the i5 2500k is the most popular. Never thought it would
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdHF6eG9HRHpwT3dxdU85WHVPaWZKTnc&output=html&widget=true


Hey, i don't see my i7 920 there! lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Hey, i don't see my i7 920 there! lol


Its in i7 SB category: i7 920, 930, 950, 980x, 990x


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Rather amazed at the 4.2% of us 3960X'ers! I only bought mine because you couldn't find 3930K's at the time (the C2 stepping switchover)...


----------



## fewness

You guys have some awesome charts done here!









Here is one just for fun. 3600x1920 portrait surround


----------



## alancsalt

You are putting a lot of effort into this KaRLiToS


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks a lot alancsalt, this chart will help us all. Good comparaisons using real life data.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are putting a lot of effort into this KaRLiToS


yea great job







awsome thread


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> homestyle --- 3570k @ 4.4 ghz --- 7950; 1230/1775 --- 47.2 ---1977


Hmmm, I think I have to re-run mine!

I have a 3770k @ 4.5Ghz and a 7950 @ 1250 / 1800 and I got a lower score than you! I got 1936...









POST #296


----------



## Snuckie7

3.5% i7 3820 owners represent!


----------



## twitchyzero

awesome thread...great charts
i think most of us would like it better if the decimal point in fps was a dot instead of comma...(unless you are European or Quebecois)

Some troll tried to run a benchie with his HD4000...lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> awesome thread...great charts
> i think most of us would like it better if the decimal point in fps was a dot instead of comma...(unless you are European or Quebecois)
> 
> Some troll tried to run a benchie with his HD4000...lol










I'm from Québec.

I needed coma in order to make the formulas work : =AVERAGE(E2:E160)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> awesome thread...great charts
> i think most of us would like it better if the decimal point in fps was a dot instead of comma...(unless you are European or Quebecois)
> 
> Some troll tried to run a benchie with his HD4000...lol


I've been out-pedanted...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Glad Karlitos took over this thread. He's doing a great job!


----------



## Hoodz

Hoodz [email protected] 3x Gtx680 Stock clocks



2nd Run +50 on core +500 on mem



4.9Ghz +75 on core +500 on mem


----------



## Yungbenny911

*[UPDATE] Yungbenny911 ---3770k @ 5Ghz ---- Msi Gtx 660 (non TI) SLI ; 1294 / 3354 ---- 66.0 ---- 2759*



hehehe







i was able to break the 66FPS mark!... 660's non TI FTW!... The 5xxx series seem to be doing wayyy too well in this benchmark, i can't wait for new drivers! lol


----------



## Raptorpowa

Raptorpowa---i7920 @ 4.0 Ghz

Sapphire HD 7950

1050/1425

74.5

3116


----------



## kx11

KX11 --- i7 3960x @ 4.2ghz ---- PNY 670 SLi ; 1176 core / 3506 Memory ---- AVG. 84.0 FPS ---- Score 3516


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I was able to squeeze 1 more FPS out of this bench!

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x Sapphire Radeon 7970 OC @ 1253MHz / 1801MHz --- 95.9 FPS --- 4011*


----------



## sanitarium

*Sanitarium --- Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5GHz --- 1 x MSI GTX560TI @ 990MHz / 1980MHz --- 28.3 FPS --- 1183*










no idea why i get asked to post in here when i'm nowhere near the top 30 as stated in the title but there ya go.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The more data the better!


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanitarium*
> 
> *Sanitarium --- Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5GHz --- 1 x MSI GTX560TI @ 990MHz / 1980MHz --- 28.3 FPS --- 1183*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no idea why i get asked to post in here when i'm nowhere near the top 30 as stated in the title but there ya go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The more data the better!


What Majin said, 110%!

No such thing as too much data.


----------



## eBombzor

OP, I actually have a 7870 XT, not a regular 7870. You could put is as 7930 if you want.

I'm number 132 BTW.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Speaking of more data, here's what my folding rig did with Valley 1.0:

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz --- MSI GTX 580 Lightning @ 940MHz / 2100MHz --- 37.3 FPS --- 1563*


----------



## xion

Gtx 570 sli, stock clocks, and i7 930 at 4.2ghz. :/


----------



## th3illusiveman

I will try 1325/1800 tomorrow. this benchmark will be the death of my card lol, this benchmark Loves memory OCs alot more than core OCs.

Titans are gonna come in and ruin the party for eveyone else








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I was able to squeeze 1 more FPS out of this *b***h*!
> **snip**


read it as that at first and lol'd


----------



## *ka24e*

*ka24e* --- i5 3570K @ 4.8ghz --- Sapphire 7850 2GB Non Ghz edition ; 1288 / 1501 --- 32.8 --- 1371


----------



## Hatfieco

Hatfieco | I5-760 @ 4.0 | Evga GTX570 SC @ 900/1800/2100 | 31.2 1304


----------



## UNOE

I just got up to 127FPS But I'm not submitting the results until I hit 130fps. Still trying for top trifire spot. I got the cards up to 1299 Core and 1675mhz on the Memory. I can't seem to push much more out of them. I'm going again in a few days on a colder night.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I just got up to 127FPS But I'm not submitting the results until I hit 130fps. Still trying for top trifire spot. I got the cards up to 1299 Core and 1675mhz on the Memory. I can't seem to push much more out of them. I'm going again in a few days on a colder night.


lol that's insane! try more for a memory OC than a core OC. I'm sure you will squeeze more points going that route. so 1750Mhz on each card could put you there.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Wow, love all these charts, really appreciate the effort you have gone to mate, thank you.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Some troll tried to run a benchie with his HD4000...lol


I am hardly a troll mate. I just thought it nice for people to see.


----------



## Gomi

New drivers (Nvidia GeForce 314.07) for Nvidia are out!









Source: http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafik/nvidia-geforce/

Download links:

International :
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/314.07/314.07-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe

English :
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/314.07/314.07-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql.exe


----------



## Spooks

Spooks | I5 3570K @ 4,2 | MSI 660 TI Power Editon OC @ 1306Mhz/3630Mhz | Min 23.2 Max 75.1 FPS | Score 1731


----------



## pcgamers

2nd run now at higher GPU clocks

*pcgamers --- i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz --- 2xHD7970 ; 1312 / 1850 --- 98.8 fps --- 4135*


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *[UPDATE] Yungbenny911 ---3770k @ 5Ghz ---- Msi Gtx 660 (non TI) ; 1294 / 3350 ---- 66.0 ---- 2759*
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was able to break the 66FPS mark!... 660's non TI FTW!... The 5xxx series seem to be doing wayyy too well in this benchmark, i can't wait for new drivers! lol


You're messing with me man.... make sure you put SLI or x2 for your 660's. When I see 16 more FPS than one of my 670's maxed out I think BS!! then I see you have SLI 660's lol and I'm ok


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> You're messing with me man.... make sure you put SLI or x2 for your 660's. When I see 16 more FPS than one of my 670's maxed out I think BS!! then I see you have SLI 660's lol and I'm ok


Hahahaha, Sorry







, it was late and i was sleepy, i barely saw what i posted







..... for 400$ Those cards are kicking! Time to try out new drivers and report back


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *Cakewalk_S --- Intel i5 2500k @ 4.2GHz ---- Asus Direct CUII GTX670 ; 1280MHz / 1877MHz ---- 51.0 ---- 2136*
> 
> 
> 
> Squeezing out every last bit of juice out of my modded GTX670!


Correction:

New Nvidia drivers + a tad lower memory clock:

*Cakewalk_S --- Intel i5 2500k @ 4.2GHz ---- Asus Direct CUII GTX670 ; 1280MHz / 1865MHz ---- 51.4 ---- 2151*


----------



## utterfabrication

utterfabrication --- Phenom II 955 @ 3.6 Ghz ---- GTX 660 ; 1189 / 3334 ---- 32.9 ---- 1376


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> OP, I actually have a 7870 XT, not a regular 7870. You could put is as 7930 if you want.
> 
> I'm number 132 BTW.


Is the 7870 XT the Tahiti LE edition?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Glad Karlitos took over this thread. He's doing a great job!


Thank you Majin, you are the one who let me have the oppurtunity to do it.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Correction:
> 
> New Nvidia drivers + a tad lower memory clock:
> 
> *Cakewalk_S --- Intel i5 2500k @ 4.2GHz ---- Asus Direct CUII GTX670 ; 1280MHz / 1865MHz ---- 51.4 ---- 2151*


Very nice, fastest 670 in single card setups. How much more you think you can get?


----------



## Koniakki

*Koniakki -- Intel i7 2600 @ 4.2 GHz --- GTX 680 @ 1232 MHz / 1790 MHz --- 50.2 FPS --- 2101*


----------



## KaRLiToS

The advantage of having triple monitors.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> The advantage of having triple monitors.


That's just... Pure pleasure...









Although the new drivers I believe are just for Crysis 3 support I will re-run the benches(Heaven/Valley) and be back. For now #9 is good.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Very nice, fastest 670 in single card setups. How much more you think you can get?


Not sure. I'm trying to figure out what my issue is with crashing in heaven4.0 when the clocks aren't the same as this benchmark...I know H4.0 tasks the card more and I'm not sure then why it crashes...Plus its not even a normal driver crash, it just comes up with "unigine engine has stopped responding". So I'm seeing if its a heat issue on my card. Core temp doesn't break 55C and I've got a 70mm fan on the VRM's, not sure if its the memory VRM temps or something else...


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Oced my GPU's, 4 more FPS now, yeah!









*JuliusCivilis --- 3570K @ 4.2 ---- HD 6970 x2 ; 950/ 1450 ---- 54.7 ---- 2289*


----------



## flash2021

Flash2021 --- [email protected] 4.7GHz --- Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 Ghz ; 1200/1573 --- 42.6 --- 1781



wishing i could get closer to 2000, but when my 2nd 7970 comes in i'll run this again







(edit: anyone this this score is a bit low?)

I'm starting to think all my OC'ing adventures are leading to memory degredation


----------



## SeanJ76

New driver new score!!!!!!! Will continue to push the limits a little more of this driver.

SeanJ76

i5 2500k

2 Evga 670GTX FTW's Sli'ed

1309/3707/145%

92.1fps- 3852 score


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Hoodz [email protected] 3x Gtx680 Stock clocks


Hey Hoodz, I ask you to follow the rule if you want your score to be post, its a High score so proof is needed. Thanks


----------



## Koniakki

Updated Score:

*Koniakki -- Intel i7 2600 @ 4.2 GHz --- GTX 680 @ 1235 MHz / 1785 MHz --- 50.3 FPS --- 2106*



It's final. I can't go higher without a better CPU and RAM.. Or a better 680 or even better... A Titan!









*P.S:* *KaRLiToS* just a small correction. I have(unfortunately) a non-K 2600 instead of a 2600k.


----------



## xutnubu

*xutnubu --- Core i5 3570K @ 4.2GHz ---- Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 ; 1170 / 1250 ---- 31 AVG. FPS ---- 1299

*


----------



## Raptorpowa

I love this unigine valley benchmark. The graphichs is so beautifull.


----------



## Rbby258

Rbby258 --- I7 3820 @ 4.8Ghz ---- 3x 7950 ; 1150 / 1625 ---- 117.3 FPS ---- 4907


----------



## th3illusiveman

Th3illusiveman - I5 2500k @ 4.4Ghz ---- 7970 ; 1300Mhz/1800Mhz ---- 48.8fps ---- 2040



running this card in the x8 slot is taking it's toll it seems


----------



## Spooks

Spooks | I5 3570K @ 4,2 | MSI 660 TI Power Editon OC @ 1103Mhz/1846Mhz/1181Mhz (GPU-Z) | Min 22.9 Max 74.9 FPS | Score 1743
2 run new drivers


----------



## M1sT3rM4n




----------



## Jopel

Jopel | Phenom II 955 C2 @ 3,8GHz | Asus DC2 Top 7970 @ 1255 / 1700 | 45,6 AVG. FPS | Score 1910


----------



## Jopel

DP


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> OP, I actually have a 7870 XT, not a regular 7870. You could put is as 7930 if you want.
> 
> I'm number 132 BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 7870 XT the Tahiti LE edition?
Click to expand...

Yea, this card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202024


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea, this card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202024


Ok so All 7870XT are based on the tahiti LE?

How should I call them:
-7870XT
-7870Le


----------



## Jopel

Last and final score, can't seem to get higher, not even at 1250/1725

Jopel | Phenom II 955 C2 @ 3,8GHz | Asus DC2 Top 7970 @ 1240 / 1750 | 45,8 AVG. FPS | Score 1916



OOPS I did it again
















*Jopel | Phenom II 955 C2 @ 3,8GHz | Asus DC2 Top 7970 @ 1255 / 1725 | 45,8 AVG. FPS | Score 1917*


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> Last and final score, can't seem to get higher, not even at 1250/1725
> 
> Jopel | Phenom II 955 C2 @ 3,8GHz | Asus DC2 Top 7970 @ 1240 / 1750 | 45,8 AVG. FPS | Score 1916


Change any settings in CCC? Not sure how you are scoring a bit higher then my 8350 @ 4.5 + 7970 @ 1265/1750. Or what drivers are you on?


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Change any settings in CCC? Not sure how you are scoring a bit higher then my 8350 @ 4.5 + 7970 @ 1265/1750. Or what drivers are you on?


Hmmm I didn't change any settings in CCC. I use 13.2 beta 5, and you?
Can you post me the link of your screenshot (out of curiosity)


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> Hmmm I didn't change any settings in CCC. I use 13.2 beta 5, and you?
> Can you post me the link of your screenshot (out of curiosity)


Post 589

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/580_20

I'm on 13.2 Beta 4 - perhaps I'll give Beta 5 a shot


----------



## Ezygroove

Ezygroove | i5 3570K @ 4.5ghz. | GTX 680 @ 1136 / 1518 | 43.0 Avg Fps | Score 1797



Valley showing my graphics clock @ 1242mhz and memory @ 3034mhz, no idea why but Afterburner showing clock @ 1136mhz and mem @ 1518mhz?


----------



## exm654

exm654 --- I7 [email protected] 4299Mhz ---- 2*Sapphire VaporX 7950 Boost CFX ; 1000 / 1350 ---- AVG. FPS 70.6 ---- Score 2955


----------



## h2on0

[email protected]; 1301/1851----51.2----2142


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea, this card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202024
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so All 7870XT are based on the tahiti LE?
> 
> How should I call them:
> -7870XT
> -7870Le
Click to expand...

7870 XT


----------



## Rbby258

Rbby258 --- I7 3820 @ 4.8Ghz ---- 3x 7950 ; 1200 / 1700 ---- 122.4 FPS ---- 5120


----------



## skyline_king88

UPDATE
skyline_king88---fx [email protected] [email protected]/3335mem---1537


----------



## King4x4

King4x4 - [email protected]@1.7v FORGIVE ME - [email protected]@1.2v 1500mhz ram - 147.3 - 6162



Just before I split the cards to different owners.

Bah... just two frames from Second place


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> King4x4 - [email protected]@*1.7v* *FORGIVE ME* - [email protected]@1.2v 1500mhz ram - 147.3 - 6162


This made me laugh









Quote:


> Bah... just two frames from Second place


Second place is mine,...until Titan of course.









*@Everyone* Will be updating newest results soon. Any ideas on a new type of graph?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> King4x4 - [email protected]@1.7v FORGIVE ME - [email protected]@1.2v 1500mhz ram - 147.3 - 6162
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I split the cards to different owners.
> 
> Bah... just two frames from Second place


those 2 frames are not easy achievable lol

BTW where the hell is ftw and his 7970 @ 1600... Hes taking too long lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

He's probably busy benching a Titan somewhere...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> He's probably busy benching a Titan somewhere...


Bwahahahahaha lol thats great


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Randomly, I still cant get a score worth printing out of trifire.

Going to have a stab at Twins for now.


----------



## Newbie2009

Newbie2009 - [email protected] ghz - 7970 xfire 1325/1800 - 104.3 - 4364



I'm gona put this out there, beta 13.2 - 6 is gona say improvement in this benchmark in the release notes


----------



## h2on0

[email protected]; 1301/1900----54.3----2272



edit: I don't know if that extra bump comes from the 50 extra mhz in mem oc or the 13.2b6 drivers I just installed.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> [email protected]; 1301/1900----54.3----2272
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I don't know if that extra bump comes from the 50 extra mhz in mem oc or the 13.2b6 drivers I just installed.


Definitely drivers dude. I went from 97.3 avg fps to 104.3 avg fps with beta 6









@ karlitos -quick get a bench done before TSM shows up, take that top spot lol.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Definitely drivers dude. I went from 97.3 avg fps to 104.3 avg fps with beta 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ karlitos -quick get a bench done before TSM shows up, take that top spot lol.


Yea drivers for sure i ran it at my 1150/1650 clocks and i got almost what i scored with my gpus maxed out.


----------



## DJRamses

little Update:

DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,8Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1502Mhz / 7328Mhz ---- 57,7 ---- 2415


----------



## skyline_king88

well just ran gt 430 to see what it pulled and it is avg 4.4

skyline_king88--fx [email protected] [email protected]/1013mem score 186


----------



## KaRLiToS

New graphs for the 7870s users and GTX 660 users

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdGJiVmlVMV9aLTg4QXNOM3Eyc1BjTVE&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> New graphs for the 7870s users and GTX 660 users
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdGJiVmlVMV9aLTg4QXNOM3Eyc1BjTVE&output=html&widget=true


You should do more of these threads, best benchmark thread I have seen on OCN. Good work.


----------



## KaRLiToS

They require a lot of work and methodology. I will keep this one up to date for sure. I never thought it would grow that much at first but I'm sometime too perfectionist. I love OCN so I give back.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> You should do more of these threads, best benchmark thread I have seen on OCN. Good work.


for sure


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Newbie2009 - [email protected] ghz - 7970 xfire 1325/1800 - 104.3 - 4364
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gona put this out there, beta 13.2 - 6 is gona say improvement in this benchmark in the release notes


Guess I need to download beta 6 then!


----------



## deafboy

Initial run... will play with settings laters and see what I can get.

That in bench clock readings are way off, lol.

deafboy --- i7 3930k @ 5.0GHz---- GTX670 FTW SLI 1346/3251 ---- 89.3 ---- 3737


----------



## Xes448

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> little Update:
> 
> DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,8Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1502Mhz / 7328Mhz ---- 57,7 ---- 2415


How many voltage do you use? What is your 24/7 volt and gpu boost Mhz?
Thx
Really nice score


----------



## Gomi

Well, first the new drivers, now the new Precision 4.0 with added Features for Titan GPU.

Enjoy!

http://techplayboy.com//wp-content/uploads/EVGA_PrecisionX_Setup_400.zip


----------



## Gr0ve

Gr0ve--- i5 2500k @ 4.4Ghz ---- HD 7970 1280 / 1600 ---- 51.8 ---- 2166



Those new drivers make a gigantic difference.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is there someone else that see this Error message when trying to view the OP (with charts) . I receive it when I go back on the OP a second time, need to close the browser and open it again.

"internet explorer has modified this page to help prevent cross-site scripting"

It has something to do with google Drive I think


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Is there someone else that see this Error message when trying to view the OP (with charts) . I receive it when I go back on the OP a second time, need to close the browser and open it again.
> 
> "internet explorer has modified this page to help prevent cross-site scripting"
> 
> It has something to do with google Drive I think


No problem for me with chrome or IE


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x Sapphire Radeon 7970OC @ 1253MHz / 1809MHz --- 104.1 FPS --- 4354*


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x Sapphire Radeon 7970OC @ 1253MHz / 1809MHz --- 104.1 FPS --- 4354*


HEH problem is, get on callsignvega 106 top spot and he will drop 2 titans on us


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm getting two Titans too if I can find them.


----------



## Gr0ve

I know it's not really fair because I seem to be one of the few AMD guys running the new drivers right now but I'd just like to take this time to enjoy my #6 spot in single cards, while on air no less.









And @ KaRLiToS, everything is fine for me on Firefox and IE. From what little research I've done, I'm guessing that the google spreadsheets are triggering your XSS filter for some reason.
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/169672-internet-explorer-cross-site-scripting-xss-filter-turn-off.html


----------



## h2on0

13.2b6 here also and the #4 spot(single card). Nice to see us finally catching up to the 680 guys. If I could only add mor voltage to my gpu than 1381mV i could probably do better, my temps didn't go above 40 and I can't go above 1300 mhz without crashing.


----------



## SoloCamo

Downloading the 13.2 b6's now... my prior top score was on 13.2 b4's... Gonna be pissed and happy at the same time if these outpace my previous score with ease only for the fact that A) Pushed my card to the breaking point on stock air and B) it's not even remotely as cold out and won't be for atleast another year as the previous nights were









Hoping to break into the top 30 single gpu wise atleast...


----------



## leoxtxt

leoxtxt --- I7 2700K @ 5Ghz HT --- HD 7970 @ 1270/1700 --- 52.9 --- 2214


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Definitely drivers dude. I went from 97.3 avg fps to 104.3 avg fps with beta 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ karlitos -quick get a bench done before TSM shows up, take that top spot lol.


wait wait

lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Bal3Wolf --- I7 2600K @ 5Ghz --- HD 7970 @ 1300/1650 HD 7970 1150/1980 CrossFire --- 102.8 --- 4302


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> wait wait
> 
> lol


No waiting sir...

I just topped my top score on beta 13.2 b4 of 1862 (was running fx-8350 @ 4.5, and gpu @ 1265/1750) with a score of 1887!!









Wanna know the difference? My higher score was on my stock 8350 @ 4.0ghz and my gpu @ 1200/1600... These betas should put the single 7970's back in the game now







Not going to post until I break 1900 (which should be relatively easy, now, may go for 2k)


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xes448*
> 
> How many voltage do you use? What is your 24/7 volt and gpu boost Mhz?
> Thx
> Really nice score


Thanks









Voltage setting was 175 at AB.
At normal Usage , i let windows control the Powermanagement for graphics. For Benching i use NVPMManager.
The LN2 Mode of Lightnings have no boost. The Clock is 1200Mhz.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage setting was 175 at AB.
> At normal Usage , i let windows control the Powermanagement for graphics. For Benching i use NVPMManager.
> The LN2 Mode of Lightnings have no boost. The Clock is 1200Mhz.


Which bios, & did the driver make a difference with the boost? Last time I was benching the 680 hard I was still getting some boost while using ABX with the ln2 bios. At stock they are all 1200 though.


----------



## Menthol

Menthol i73930k @ 5.0Ghz GTX 680 sli @ 1452 / 3554 4458 106.6


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Stu-Crossfire--- I7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz --- 2x HD 7970 @ 1260/1930 --- 106.7 --- 4462

http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e55c3aa76

Now to see if these new Beta 6's work with Trifire.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Just ran another Bench, this time at 1310Mhz and 1620Mhz and *the scaling is still not right*, it always fluctuate from 50% to 97%. Its never locked at 99% like heaven 3.0 use to do. It gives me same fps.

(And this is with a custom application profile using "optimize 1x1" Crossfire Mode for Valley.exe.)


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I think the nvidia reign is over


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I think the nvidia reign is over


Only 50 fps with 7970 Crossfire?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Only 50 fps with 7970 Crossfire?


Thats only 1 card lol @ 1200/1600


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Which bios, & did the driver make a difference with the boost? Last time I was benching the 680 hard I was still getting some boost while using ABX with the ln2 bios. At stock they are all 1200 though.


At the Moment i make some Tests now with some Benchmarks, and i use the 3A Bios. It makes no Hard Reset if something wrong.
All other Time i use the F8 Bios.
I am using ABX too and at the moment i can say, i have no boost. indifferent which driver i use. After read your post, i made a new run Valley with 1450Mhz.
No Boost.


Perhaps you try to use NVPMManager?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Trifires still broken so I am sticking with my Crossfire score thanks.


----------



## lilchronic

darn lost my #1 single 670 spot


----------



## h2on0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Which bios, & did the driver make a difference with the boost? Last time I was benching the 680 hard I was still getting some boost while using ABX with the ln2 bios. At stock they are all 1200 though.


FTW 420 what is your cpu overclock for your #2 single card score?

[email protected]; 1301/1901----55.0----2300



I can't go any higher on my gpu. I have to run insane amounts of volts thru my cpu just to hit 4.9Ghz. I seem to have lost the silicon lottery on both my gpu and cpu my gpu's asic quality is 54%. I am not going to be able to get that extra 5 points I need to get 3rd place.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> darn lost my #1 single 670 spot


I can give you my paypal so we can falsify the score.







. Just kidding.

I will be updating in 30 minutes, keep posting scores


----------



## pcgamers

with 13.2 beta 6 got nearly 10FPS increase..nice









pcgamers --- 3770k @ 4.9GHz --- 2x HD7970 CFx ; 1312/1855 --- 107.5 FPS --- 4498


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Yep nvidia 670/680 reign in this benchmark is over was nice while it last..

my 7970/7950 @ 1200/1600


Tomorrow is going to be single digits here in chicago jujujuu


----------



## xproblematicox

i posted a while ago (#570) and I dont see my name on the list


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xproblematicox*
> 
> i posted a while ago (#570) and I dont see my name on the list


Follow the rules and I will post your score, just need to follow the example provided in the OP.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Welp, I was third in dual GPU for about 5 seconds!


----------



## grifers

Grifers--- [email protected] 4.8Ghz HT ON ---- CFX 7970 ; 1050/1750 ---- 90.2 ---- 3776



P.D - 13.2 Beta 6 Drivers


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz ---- Diamond HD7970 @ 1319/1815 ---- 55.2 ---- 2310


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I think amd is seriously reworking the framerate times i can see my 2000 overclock on ram is not working as good as it used to (new vram table code?) prefer that than 200mhz that are useless..


----------



## lilchronic

well here is the performane i gain from over clocking just thought id share with every 1 +9 fps
no oc just power target @ 145%

now oc'd with modded bios


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Have homework for you guys...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

heres my run for crossfire
zGunBLADEz --- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- 7970/7950 ; 1375/1900 1375/1700 ---- 106.2 ---- 4441



tsm yuhu


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> heres my run for crossfire
> zGunBLADEz --- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- 7970/7950 ; 1375/1900 1375/1700 ---- 106.2 ---- 4441
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsm yuhu


lol

For the record: on beta 5



On beta 6



My quad score went up 3 fps with 20mhz less overclock on gpus lol.


----------



## xproblematicox

xproblematicox --- i7 [email protected] 4.7Ghz ---- GTX 680; 1322MHz / 3354MHz ---- 46.7 FPS ---- 1952



Here we go







, dont know why such a low fps and score tho


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> lol
> 
> For the record: on beta 5
> 
> 
> 
> On beta 6
> 
> 
> 
> My quad score went up 3 fps with 20mhz less overclock on gpus lol.


Ohh they are sweating blood lol XD

after this "my new found friend" not even with phase cooling lol
He is so quiet i miss him


----------



## Moos

Moos--- [email protected] 4.4Ghz---- 7950 Crossfire ; 1125Mhz / 1400Mhz ---- 85.4 FPS ---- 3575


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 --- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz ---- HD 7970 @1325/1810 ---- 55.4 ---- 2318


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES --- *980x*/4.7GHz ---- GTX 680 x3- 1280 / 3094 ---- 115.2 ---- 4826


----------



## SoloCamo

More to my liking now









SoloCamo --- FX-8350 @ 4.0ghz ---- XFX HD 7970GE @1260/1750 ---- 48.0 ---- 2010


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 5.2ghz ---- Diamond HD 7970 @ 1327/1835 ---- 55.8 ---- 2333


----------



## rdr09

rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1230 / 1685 ---- 49.8 ---- 2085



beta 6 fixed jc2 issue!

gpu at stock


----------



## th3illusiveman

Th3illusiveman --- 2500k @ 4.4GHz --- HD7970 ; 1300/1800 --- 54.5 FPS --- 2281



13.2 beta 6


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 5.2ghz ---- *Diamond HD 7970 @ 1327/1835* ---- 55.8 ---- 2333


Diamond 7970s are major SLEEPERS. I'm seeing MONSTROUS overclocks from these cards on a consistent basis. Sample for sample, these cards have got to be the most underrated. Diamond must have hit jackpot with the silicon lottery


----------



## Raptorpowa

Raptorpowa--- i7 [email protected] 4.0Ghz---- 7950 Crossfire ; 1050Mhz / 1425Mhz ---- 80.0 FPS ---- 3347

using 13.2 beta 6...


----------



## cyper.bg

cyper.bg --- i7 [email protected] ---- Gigabyte 7970 OC Winforce ; 1310Mhz / 1870Mhz ---- 56.5 ---- 2363



New Beta6 is awesome


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Diamond 7970s are major SLEEPERS. I'm seeing MONSTROUS overclocks from these cards on a consistent basis. Sample for sample, these cards have got to be the most underrated. Diamond must have hit jackpot with the silicon lottery


Agreed. Sucks too because somebody told me about Diamonds long ago and I didn't listen.


----------



## Legonut

Not my best OC, I will have to fine tune it as my Heaven 3.0 clocks will not complete without crashing.


i7 [email protected] ---- Gigabyte/EVGA 670 2GB Water Cooled ; 1246Mhz / 1752Mhz ---- 73.3 ---- 3066


----------



## pcgamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Not my best OC, I will have to fine tune it as my Heaven 3.0 clocks will not complete without crashing.
> 
> 
> i7 [email protected] ---- *Gigabyte/EVGA 670 2GB* Water Cooled ; 1246Mhz / 1752Mhz ---- 73.3 ---- 3066


Mate, you've to mention there that you're running 2x 670 SLI


----------



## joesaiditstrue

joesaiditstrue ---- 2600k / 4700Mhz ---- 7970 CFX ---- 1200Mhz / 1775Mhz ---- 85.8 ---- 3588


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> lol that's insane! try more for a memory OC than a core OC. I'm sure you will squeeze more points going that route. so 1750Mhz on each card could put you there.


Thanks for the tip I did just that....

UNOE --- 3930k @ 5GHz --- AMD 7970 Tri Fire ; 1305 / 1750 ---- 131.2 AVG FPS ---- 5488


00025.png 2138k .png file


I got my eye on 134fps next


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 5ghz ---- HD 7970 @ 1325/1840 ---- 56.8 ---- 2375



Getting random crashes with the processor at 5.1and 5.2. This run seemed much smoother. Need to work on the CPU stability









edit: Last one for a few days from me


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Diamond 7970s are major SLEEPERS. I'm seeing MONSTROUS overclocks from these cards on a consistent basis. Sample for sample, these cards have got to be the most underrated. Diamond must have hit jackpot with the silicon lottery


I agree entirely, i've seen only good things with others on the forums, including my own. I guess they are named 'Diamond' for a reason.









Not to mention, the PCB quality is supreme. Compared to any other card I have owned, its the only card that hasnt had a slightly bent PCB. I feel that I could go into battle with this thing, use it as a sword; come home, put it back in (don't bother cleaning it off) and start playing again.


----------



## Newbie2009

my 2500k @ 4.9 ghz is holding my cards back.









I can put an i7 ivy in my mobo right?

Any release notes on these drivers yet?


----------



## Hoodz

Hoodz ---- i7 3770k @ 4.9ghz ---- Gtx 680 x3 +75 on core +500 on mem ---- 118.7 ---- 4966


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> 3770K @4.9Ghz 3xGtx 680 +75 on core +500 on mem


Not bad


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Not bad


Cheers i did break 5k score but i failed to screen shot it properly so it did not count. You can see other score a fair few posts back.


----------



## num1son

num1son --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- 4x GTX580 3gb ; 772 / 2004 ---- 98.4 AVG. FPS ---- 4118 Score

Edit:just noticed it reported as one 580, odd.

Changed drivers to 314.07 all other settings the same:


----------



## blackRott9

blackRott9 --- Intel i5 3570k @ 4.6GHz ---- Diamond HD 7970 ; 1280MHz / 1680MHz ---- 54.9 ---- 2297



Done with the new 13.2 Beta 6 driver. If you've an AMD card, go get it. It's the second driver below.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx#1


----------



## ceteris

ceteris --- 3930K @ 4.8Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 690 ; 1215 MHz / 3,500 MHz ---- 92.6 FPS ---- 3875



Using latest 314.07 drivers. Didn't like +200 on the core for some reason


----------



## Tman5293

AMD just released Catalyst 13.2 Beta 6 and it provides a massive improvement in performance on the valley benchmark:

Tman5293 ---- AMD FX-8350 @ 4.72Ghz ---- AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ; 1150MHz / 1600MHz ---- 46.5 ---- 1944


----------



## Tman5293

Just ran it again and got an even better score:

Tman5293 ---- AMD FX-8350 @ 4.72Ghz ---- AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ; 1150MHz / 1600MHz ---- 46.9 ---- 1963


----------



## *ka24e*

*ka24e* --- i5 3570K @ 4.8ghz ---- Sapphire 7850 2GB Non-OC edition ---- 33.1 ---- 1385

This is gonna be about all my little 7850 can put out, unfortunately. Still not too bad tho. I'm hanging in there with some of you 660 and 7870 guys


----------



## p33k

p33k --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- GTX680 x2 (SLI) ; 1202 / 3254 ---- 84.8 AVG. FPS ---- Score 3547



What is strange is valley in the picture shows my video card clocks at 1322/1344 but afterburner and precision both say 1202


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update with my 24/7 settings:

[CyGnus] ---- i5-3570K @ 4.7GHz ---- Asus 7870 @ 1200 / 1375 ---- 38.5 ---- 1612


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> At the Moment i make some Tests now with some Benchmarks, and i use the 3A Bios. It makes no Hard Reset if something wrong.
> All other Time i use the F8 Bios.
> I am using ABX too and at the moment i can say, i have no boost. indifferent which driver i use. After read your post, i made a new run Valley with 1450Mhz.
> No Boost.
> 
> 
> Perhaps you try to use NVPMManager?


Can I use the 3A or F8 bios on my Palit 680 Jetstream? I tried the LN2 bios before but I can't remember how they were on my Palit.
Probably unsuited for it anw since I didn't keep using them.

Might as well try the 3A and F8 if possible among the other 20-30 bios I tied already..


----------



## ASUSfreak

GPU @ stock


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*






ASUSfreak --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- GTX470 SLI ; 608 / 837 ---- 38.2 ---- 1596

GPU OC'd

ASUSfreak --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- GTX470 SLI ; 800 / 1600 / 2000 ---- 48.9 ---- 1596


----------



## jdm317

Ok I lied, here's another one.

jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 4.9ghz ---- Diamond HD 7970 @ 1325/1850 ---- 56.9 ---- 2381


----------



## D1SEA1MAGE

D1SEA1MAGE --- i7-3770 @ 3.40GHz ---- GTX670 (4096MB) x1 ; 705 / 3004 ---- 30.6 FPS ---- 1282

Who can help me to bring that score into comparable level with similar hardware configurations?

For now I just made a first test without any overclocking or other CPU/GPU setting modifications.

Either i am not sure of the parameters core/memory requested by this post. The given values are the one found on the top right of the screen during benchmark run, correct?

Thanks !


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1SEA1MAGE*
> 
> D1SEA1MAGE --- i7-3770 @ 3.40GHz ---- GTX670 (4096MB) x1 ; 705 / 3004 ---- 30.6 FPS ---- 1282
> 
> Who can help me to bring that score into comparable level with similar hardware configurations?
> 
> For now I just made a first test without any overclocking or other CPU/GPU setting modifications.
> 
> Either i am not sure of the parameters core/memory requested by this post. The given values are the one found on the top right of the screen during benchmark run, correct?
> 
> Thanks !


Dude, your core clock is at 705? ? Something isn't right there. I thought pretty much all 670's were at 1000 Mhz or better stock


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1SEA1MAGE*
> 
> D1SEA1MAGE --- i7-3770 @ 3.40GHz ---- GTX670 (4096MB) x1 ; 705 / 3004 ---- 30.6 FPS ---- 1282
> 
> Who can help me to bring that score into comparable level with similar hardware configurations?
> 
> For now I just made a first test without any overclocking or other CPU/GPU setting modifications.
> 
> Either i am not sure of the parameters core/memory requested by this post. The given values are the one found on the top right of the screen during benchmark run, correct?
> 
> Thanks !


First things first, get the new drivers if you already haven't. Second, make sure you reset your 3D Settings in nvidia control panel to default. I think you should be getting around 1500-1800. I have absolutely no increase in performance in this test, when I go from 4.6ghz to 5.2ghz on my 2500k, so I cant say its CPU limited by any means with only a single card, but I havent run the bench at stock CPU clocks either so their may be a wall somewhere between 3.5 and 4.6, but cant say for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> Dude, your core clock is at 705? ? Something isn't right there. I thought pretty much all 670's were at 1000 Mhz or better stock


Didnt notice that.


----------



## utterfabrication

utterfabrication --- Phenom II 955 @ 3.6Ghz ---- GTX 660 @ 1215/3341 ---- 33.1 ---- 1385



Can't escape the throttling anymore. Don't think I'm going any higher.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1SEA1MAGE*
> 
> D1SEA1MAGE --- i7-3770 @ 3.40GHz ---- GTX670 (4096MB) x1 ; 705 / 3004 ---- 30.6 FPS ---- 1282
> 
> Who can help me to bring that score into comparable level with similar hardware configurations?
> 
> For now I just made a first test without any overclocking or other CPU/GPU setting modifications.
> 
> Either i am not sure of the parameters core/memory requested by this post. The given values are the one found on the top right of the screen during benchmark run, correct?
> 
> Thanks !


Also, to ensure maximum performance during benchmarking you need to set the power management mode under the 3d Settings (NVIDIA Control Panel) to Prefer Maximum Performance. You then need to get a program like MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision, TRIXX or something to adjust your GPU clock's.


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Can I use the 3A or F8 bios on my Palit 680 Jetstream? I tried the LN2 bios before but I can't remember how they were on my Palit.
> Probably unsuited for it anw since I didn't keep using them.
> 
> Might as well try the 3A and F8 if possible among the other 20-30 bios I tied already..


3A and F8 are wrote for MSI Lightning series. Dont know if they works on a Jetstream. I think it is a big risk!


----------



## Spooks

if i put my mem +700 it lowers my core mhz
zo try lowering your mem speed zo you can oc your core a bit more
maybe it will help

oeps its for D1SEA1MAGE


----------



## *ka24e*

*ka24e* --- i5 3570K @ 4.8ghz ---- Sapphire 7850 2GB Non-OC edition ; 1345 / 1487 ---- 33.2 ---- 1389


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> UPDATE
> skyline_king88---fx [email protected] [email protected]/3335mem---1537


Nice score. How much is the GT430 helping? I see it showing up in the score, so it must be doing something.


----------



## Stige

13.2 beta 5: http://stigez.com/ocn/valley_13.2b5.html
13.2 beta 6: http://stigez.com/ocn/valley_13.2b6.html

Single card, too lazy to update my sig rig.


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> *ka24e* --- i5 3570K @ 4.8ghz ---- Sapphire 7850 2GB Non-OC edition ; 1345 / 1487 ---- 33.2 ---- 1389


Why won't you give up?!









utterfabrication --- Phenom II 955 @ 3.6Ghz ---- GTX 660 @ 1215/3375 ---- 33.4 ---- 1397


----------



## ahonenh

ahonenh---i7 [email protected],5Ghz---gtx 680 ; 1320/3402---50,5fps---2111


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ *4.6ghz* ---- Diamond HD7970 @ 1327/1850 --- 57.0 ---- 2384


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ *4.6ghz* ---- Diamond HD7970 @ 1327/1850 --- 57.0 ---- 2384


take it to 5GHz for the top spot. you can do it!


----------



## blackRott9

Go for it, jdm317. Put the 7970 on the top for single cards









I'm just happy to be back in the top ten...

temporarily


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> take it to 5GHz for the top spot. you can do it!


Im back on stock air till I get my new water block in this afternoon. The strange thing is that I am seeing no increase from cpu clock increases







. I could be wrong and maybe I just keep going with the lower end of the margin of error. Ill do a couple of runs at 5ghz and a few at 5.3ghz later.







Hopefully Ill take #1. Have a feeling DJ may have another score up his sleave though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> Go for it, jdm317. Put the 7970 on the top for single cards


Im gonna get it! Ill freeze this house if I have to


----------



## nacos

So ******* close! The Catalyst 13.2 Beta 6 really improved Unigine Valley performance.
nacos --- [email protected] ---- Radeon HD 7970 ; 1320MHz / 1900MHz ---- 57.6fps ---- 2412


----------



## flash2021

x47,x48 and x49 have yielded the same result for my Valley runs within 10 points...CPU-Z shows max utilization at around 27% for the CPU, so i agree your CPU OC effect on score is not a game changer


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nacos*
> 
> So ******* close! The Catalyst 13.2 Beta 6 really improved Unigine Valley performance.
> nacos --- [email protected] ---- Radeon HD 7970 ; 1320MHz / 1900MHz ---- 57.6fps ---- 2412


Nice one! But man, you're stressing me out!







Keep pushing till you take #1.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> 
> 
> num1son --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- 4x GTX580 3gb ; 772 / 2004 ---- 98.4 AVG. FPS ---- 4118 Score


How come your score is so low with Quad 580, and your data line was incorrect. It matches your lowest score instead of the highest, I corrected it for you.









¤¤¬¬¬ UPDATED ¬¬¬¤¤

@*jdm317*, its funny that I updated your score around 7 times for a gain of 0.8 fps total









@*cyper.bg* please provide a screenshot of your bench very soon, otherwise, I will have to remove you from the 4th spot in Single Card chart.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> How come your score is so low with Quad 580, and your data line was incorrect. It matches your lowest score instead of the highest, I corrected it for you.


Horrible utilization. Having trouble getting drivers to work well in windows 8.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nacos*
> 
> So ******* close! The Catalyst 13.2 Beta 6 really improved Unigine Valley performance.
> nacos --- [email protected] ---- Radeon HD 7970 ; 1320MHz / 1900MHz ---- 57.6fps ---- 2412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! But man, you're stressing me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep pushing till you take #1.
Click to expand...

Just for the fun of it...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## blackRott9

^^ Nice!









1370MHz on your 7970? Good lawd...


----------



## nacos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Just for the fun of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Also is there any reason why my screenshot shows the wrong clocks? Maybe I lowered my clocks back down to my regular OC after the benchmark but I was definitely at 1320MHz/1900MHz when I got that score.

Also is that 1.4v for your score? I don't know how to go above 1.3v (not that I want to without watercooling) I just want to know how.


----------



## KaRLiToS

@tsm 106 I wish I could make people with multi-GPUs be part in other category but it will give me too much work, will also removes credit to people with single or Dual cards and will make you own all category







.

This is what my screen looks like when I update the chart, I need a lot of concentration not to mess anything



*And guys, we are now 171 users in the chart*


----------



## tsm106

No idea why your clocks are showing lower, sorry. For my run I'd guesstimate it was around 1.32v. I haven't monitored volts in a while though.









If you go water then you can use trixx for serious benching, get over that voltage hump. You can find it here bottom of 2nd post.


----------



## KaRLiToS

We need new drivers or fix for trifire and quad users, we should be better than that.

Even my girlfriend looked at this graph and told me, you are better getting only 2 x GPUS.... Pfff, she don't know nothing









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdDFfTXpmN19DQmphUTdnaUtUQ25xNnc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> We need new drivers or fix for trifire and quad users, we should be better than that.
> 
> Even my girlfriend looked at this graph and told me, you are better getting only 2 x GPUS.... Pfff, she don't know nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdDFfTXpmN19DQmphUTdnaUtUQ25xNnc&output=html&widget=true


^ this just updated to 13.2b6 and did a little more overclocking 3 7950's at 1220 / 1725 i think and got a 100 point boost over my old score on 13.2b5 but them 100 points was the extra 20 / 25


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> x47,x48 and x49 have yielded the same result for my Valley runs within 10 points...CPU-Z shows max utilization at around 27% for the CPU, so i agree your CPU OC effect on score is not a game changer


What about if you own a non-k 2600 and using 105bclk for like a 4.1Ghz? How much will that affect my score of 50.3?

I mean how much more would I have been looking at with a 2700k [email protected] or 3770K [email protected]?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> What about if you own a non-k 2600 and using 105bclk for like a 4.1Ghz? How much will that affect my score of 50.3?
> 
> I mean how much more would I have been looking at with a 2700k [email protected] or 3770K [email protected]?


Not seeing much of a benifit over my i7 920 @ 4.25 vs newer CPUs @ 4.6+ really







. For three or more cards I'm sure that story would change drastically though


----------



## Jopel

New personal record with 13.2 beta 6









Jopel | Phenom II 955 C2 @ 3,8GHz | Asus DC2 Top 7970 @ 1255 / 1725 | 49 AVG. FPS | Score 2052



With the 13.2 Beta 5 I had Asus DC2 Top 7970 @ 1255 / 1725 | 45,8 AVG. FPS | Score 1917


----------



## pcgamers

Whoa...cant belive that I'm still at the top for dual card even after few hours







..I tried to leave everyone further but even after pushing the GPU and Mem clocks higher my score no longer increase







. It stayed at 107.5 FPS oh well..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I won't be beating your score with my setup. Artifacting to hell at 1253MHz already. Now next week when I have my Titans (hopefully) is another story!


----------



## pcgamers

Well if that's the case, when Titan comes out it'll be another story for me too


----------



## th3illusiveman

Yay i got into the top 10 before the Titans came!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I won't be beating your score with my setup. Artifacting to hell at 1253MHz already. Now next week when I have my Titans (hopefully) is another story!


I thought you said you had budget limits







Upgrade bug too much to bare? lol


----------



## Bruennis

Titan is going to wreck this thread next week









May the best GPU win


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> 3A and F8 are wrote for MSI Lightning series. Dont know if they works on a Jetstream. I think it is a big risk!


I have tried all this and if not all almost all of them. My card doesn't even know what brand it is anymore!


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I have tried all this and if not all almost all of them. My card doesn't even know what brand it is anymore!


ROFL


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Yay i got into the top 10 before the Titans came!
> I thought you said you had budget limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade bug too much to bare? lol


I did. If Titan is anymore than $1k each I won't buy them.


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I have tried all this and if not all almost all of them. My card doesn't even know what brand it is anymore!


I dont mean Brands or Model at Bios Programming. But.... you make it right.....


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I have tried all this and if not all almost all of them. My card doesn't even know what brand it is anymore!


lol that is fantastic! Looks like my folder when trying to find the best BIOS for my GTX 480's haha


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Cpu/ram speed helps in some benches. Look @ tsm single card score and compare to mine.


----------



## flash2021

squeezed a little more out of her and ran it again with 13.2 beta 6!!!!

flash2021 --- [email protected] --- Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz --- 1218/1690 --- 49.3 FPS avg --- Score 2061

!!!!











EDIT: please replace my first score with this one for single GPU...not sure if i needed to say that initially


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> squeezed a little more out of her and ran it again with 13.2 beta 6!!!!
> 
> flash2021 --- [email protected] --- Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz --- 1218/1690 --- 49.3 FPS avg --- Score 2061
> 
> !!!!


Bummer 2052 here


----------



## KaRLiToS

Should I add the GTX 690 and HD 7990 in same Graphs as GTX 680 vs 7970 or make a seperate one?

*Any suggestions? I feel like adding more*.. .


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @*jdm317*, its funny that I updated your score around 7 times for a gain of 0.8 fps total


My apologies man!







When I realized a lot of my crashes were due to my CPU OC being unstable I started rebenching at the settings I knew should have passed, and they did









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> Just for the fun of it...


I knew that was coming







Very nice.


----------



## Gr0ve

What are your guys' thoughts on running 1381mV on air? I'd love to get over 1300 core but can't seem to do it at 1300mV without the entire screen artifacting. Core temps were 63C, and the VRM temps are always in the same area, in the last run of Valley I did(it's not posted on here, got 0.1fps lower than my highest) so they should be just fine.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Should I add the GTX 690 and HD 7990 in same Graphs as GTX 680 vs 7970 or make a seperate one?
> 
> *Any suggestions? I feel like adding more*.. .


Thats a tough one to answer. I think they need their own chart. They dont suffer from the CFX and SLI drawbacks like dual card setups, and they will clearly beat any single GPU aside from Titan, possibly. Its a hard one, maybe make a chart for cards over 800$







lol

edit: Honestly, im not sure whether you're asking about adding to same chart, new chart, new column, or what. If you mean same chart new column, then I think you cant go wrong with either putting them with the dual cards or making a new column entirely.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Should I add the GTX 690 and HD 7990 in same Graphs as GTX 680 vs 7970 or make a seperate one?
> 
> *Any suggestions? I feel like adding more*.. .


Looks fine the way it is I think. More than one entry would be nice though.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Looks fine the way it is I think. *More than one entry would be nice though*.


I'm not sure about this. I think I'll make a poll.









Majin and Stu have two enties. If you have another setup with i7 2700k and 4 x 6970 Crossfire. I'll be very happy to enter you twice in the charts. (or 4 x Titan














)


----------



## nacos

No please don't add GTX 690 and Radeon HD 7990 to the single card chart. They are just two gpus on a single pcb. If anything, make a new category for them because they aren't going to beat two of their single card counterparts.


----------



## MBeeching

MBeeching --- i5 750 @ 3.8ghz --- EVGA GTX 680 (Reference) ; 1188 / 3004 --- 44.0 --- 1840

Driver: 314.07



Hardly going to set the world on fire. My reference 680 can't sustain over 1200 on the core


----------



## blackRott9

Personally, I'd change the title on the charts to read something like Single GPU, then Dual or two GPUs etc.

I would add cards like the 690 to the dual or two GPU chart.

Yes, something like a 690 is a single card _and_ it has _two_ GPUs on a single PCB. It's SLi on a single
PCB like the 6990 is Crossfire on a single PCB.

If you're going to put those sort of cards with the 680 and 7970 you should just merge the other two GPU results
with them as well. To me, it doesn't matter if they're on a single PCB or not, two GPUs are two GPUs.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

disregard valley we need a tool to bench for crysis 3 rai nau


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Personally, I'd change the title on the charts to read something like Single GPU, then Dual or two GPUs etc.
> 
> I would add cards like the 690 to the dual or two GPU chart.
> 
> Yes, something like a 690 is a single card _and_ it has _two_ GPUs on a single PCB. It's SLi on a single
> PCB like the 6990 is Crossfire on a single PCB.
> 
> If you're going to put those sort of cards with the 680 and 7970 you should just merge the other two GPU results
> with them as well. To me, it doesn't matter if they're on a single PCB or not, two GPUs are two GPUs.


It's already like that


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It's already like that


EDIT - I haven't been reading the TOP 30 Dual Card results. My mistake.


----------



## niciuffo

YAY I'm in TOP 30 Single GPU









niciuffo --- Intel i7 3770k @ 4.6GHz ---- ASUS GTX 680 DCII (w/ TOP BIOS) ; 1267/3305MHz (Valley shows 1271/3204Mhz) ---- AVG. FPS: 48.5 ---- Score 2028



EDIT: 2062!









niciuffo --- Intel i7 3770k @ 4.6GHz ---- ASUS GTX 680 DCII (w/ TOP BIOS) ; 1267/3402MHz (Valley shows 1271/3204Mhz) ---- AVG. FPS: 49.3 ---- Score 2062



24th now eheh

EDIT2: Forget the first one, 2062 seems the best my card can do.


----------



## blackRott9

^^ Ha! Ok, I will be quiet.

Peace


----------



## Newbie2009

Newbie2009 --- i5 2500k @ 4.9ghz --- Sapphire HD7970 ; 1375/1850--- 58.3 --- 2438


----------



## KaRLiToS

I will update you soon newbie2009.

Can someone view the OP for me and check if all graphs appears correctly, I encounter some kind of banwidth issue


----------



## DJRamses

little Update: DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,8Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1542Mhz / 7328Mhz ---- 58,4 ---- 2444


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I will update you soon newbie2009.
> 
> Can someone view the OP for me and check if all graphs appears correctly, I encounter some kind of banwidth issue


Yeah 414 error on the 7970/680 one


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> little Update: DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,8Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1542Mhz / 7328Mhz ---- 58,4 ---- 2444


challenge accepted


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> challenge accepted


Respect for your score


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> challenge accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect for your score
Click to expand...

You're 680 is chilled right?


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You're 680 is chilled right?


No..
It is a balcony mod. Radi stands outside.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

My friend and I tried Valley yesterday night (we were having a gaming night). His system is 16GB (1600MHz, 9-9-9-24) of low-profile Corsair RAM, i5 2500k (stock) and Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670. My system is 16GB of the same RAM, an i7 3770k (stock) and a Gigabyte Windforce HD 7970 at 1000/1375.

He got *40.5 FPS* average and I got *38.6 FPS* average. We both ran at 1920 x 1080 resolution at the extreme preset. Both were around 16 FPS minimum and 77 FPS maximum.

According to other people's results, something is awfully wrong with our scores. Or are they normal for stock?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You're 680 is chilled right?
> 
> 
> 
> No..
> It is a balcony mod. Radi stands outside.
Click to expand...

It looks to be working pretty good. I only see chilled cards at the clocks you are running.


----------



## ritchwell

ritchwell

I7 3770k @ 4.5 ---- 2 x gtx 670 --- stock 915/1502 (valley 1202/3004) --- fps= 75.4 ---- score= 3154


----------



## Newbie2009

Newbie2009 --- i5 2500k @ 4.9ghz --- Sapphire HD7970 ; 1375/1850--- 58.4 --- 2442



This aint over DJ (shakes fist)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> My friend and I tried Valley yesterday night (we were having a gaming night). His system is 16GB (1600MHz, 9-9-9-24) of low-profile Corsair RAM, i5 2500k (stock) and Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670. My system is 16GB of the same RAM, an i7 3770k (stock) and a Gigabyte Windforce HD 7970 at 1000/1375.
> 
> He got *40.5 FPS* average and I got *38.6 FPS* average. We both ran at 1920 x 1080 resolution at the extreme preset. Both were around 16 FPS minimum and 77 FPS maximum.
> 
> According to other people's results, something is awfully wrong with our scores. Or are they normal for stock?


the driver has the greatest influence so far, especially at stock. beta 5 gave my stock 7950 a 34 and 6 gave it a 37. chip oc'ed the same. what driver are you using?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> We need new drivers or fix for trifire and quad users, we should be better than that.
> 
> Even my girlfriend looked at this graph and told me, you are better getting only 2 x GPUS.... Pfff, she don't know nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdDFfTXpmN19DQmphUTdnaUtUQ25xNnc&output=html&widget=true


I tested scaling and it is not that bad up to 3 three cards. The fourth is however not so great at the moment. Needless to say there's a lot less work to be done on radeons than the alternative. I guess it could be worse, so there is a bright side.

1 = 59.5


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






2 = 114.7


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






3 = 151.6


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






4 = 162.7


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> the driver has the greatest influence so far, especially at stock. beta 5 gave my stock 7950 a 34 and 6 gave it a 37. chip oc'ed the same. what driver are you using?


13.2 beta, I dunno which beta number it is though (off topic: I haven't had any issues with 13.1 or 13.2 beta drivers in any game so far, I don't know what everyone is complaining about, although I noticed a performance increase in FC3).

I found out my RAM was actually at 1333MHz for some reason so I put it up to 1600MHz as it is supposed to be. Ran the test a few times, gained 0.1 FPS.

My friend is using the latest nVidia drivers for his 670.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> 13.2 beta, I dunno which beta number it is though (off topic: I haven't had any issues with 13.1 or 13.2 beta drivers in any game so far, I don't know what everyone is complaining about, although I noticed a performance increase in FC3).
> 
> I found out my RAM was actually at 1333MHz for some reason so I put it up to 1600MHz as it is supposed to be. Ran the test a few times, gained 0.1 FPS.
> 
> My friend is using the latest nVidia drivers for his 670.


well, beta 6 just came out yesterday. so, if you are not using beta 6 - it is guaranteed 3 to 4 more fps at stock. maybe more!

beta 5 caused some problems in jc2 but got fixed by beta 6. my first ever amd driver issue. i just want to be able to play all my games under one driver.


----------



## DOM.

DOM. --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz ---- MSI HD7970 ; 1300 / 1950 ---- 56.2 ---- 2369


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It looks to be working pretty good. I only see chilled cards at the clocks you are running.


Yes, it works sometimes much better as a chiller. Clocks till 1600Mhz are possible.
1594Mhz was my last run with FireStrike extreme. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/191926


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> *ka24e* --- i5 3570K @ 4.8ghz ---- Sapphire 7850 2GB Non-OC edition ; 1345 / 1487 ---- 33.2 ---- 1389


my hats off to you, best i can pull out is a TIE:

*LoonIam --- i5-2400 @3.81 --- EVGA GTX 570; 907/2000 --- 33.2 --- 1389*


any further on core or mem is a crash around 14/18 (just when i think i might get ~1400 for the score)


----------



## nycste

nycste --- [email protected] stock (3.5-3.9Ghz) ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW; GPU -1006 Boost 1085 / [email protected] ---- 41.8AvgFPS ---- 1750 Score

Stock i7 3770 and stock 670 FTW first run no extra settings enabled based on first post just ran in windows 8.


----------



## Rickles

What are some of your nvidia memory controller loads durring this test?? My 660ti is only going up to ~30%... I know it was better as I got 37.2 the first time through the bench..


----------



## AHW214

I managed to increase my clock speeds and score:



AHW214 --- I7 [email protected] 4.2 GHz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW ; 1215 MHz / 3742 MHz ---- 47.8 FPS ---- 2001


----------



## nycste

does cpu score affect any of the heaven benchmarks at all or just solely video power?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> does cpu score affect any of the heaven benchmarks at all or just solely video power?


Gpu clocks first and foremost, but then the cpu overclock can keep your gpu from hitting its stride. In essence it's a game of fractions, and the more you can get in your corner the higher your final score will be. If you get the combo right (sweet spot), you can throw down frames that higher clocked systems fail to.


----------



## bladexngt

Bladexngt ---- i7 [email protected] Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX670 2xSLI; 1111/6034 ---- 81.8 ---- 3424


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Gpu clocks first and foremost, but then the cpu overclock can keep your gpu from hitting its stride. In essence it's a game of fractions, and the more you can get in your corner the higher your final score will be. If you get the combo right (sweet spot), you can throw down frames that higher clocked systems fail to.


Alright thanks


----------



## alex4069

Alex4069 --- 2500k @ 5.1Ghz ---- 7950 Dual-x ; 1250 / 1450 ---- 45.7 ---- 1911

13.2 beta 6 drivers


----------



## homestyle

homestyle ---- 3570k @ 4.4 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1260 / 1775 ---- 50.9 ---- 2130


----------



## KaRLiToS

OP updated, I messed all afternoon on this, tell me what you think about the new layout.

Please someone help me with this. When I try to post the graphs using HTML code here on OCN, i get this error message shown in the spoiler. I have this only when I try to post the HD 79xx vs GTX 6xx graphs)



Spoiler: HELP



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdFgxcVNVeWotZks3Q2sxMzhWbzFXQ3c&output=html&widget=true



This is the only info I found, I don't understand a crap.
Quote:


> Is there a limit on the URL length for the Google Chart API? What is the maximum URL length?
> The maximum length of a URL is not determined by the Google Chart API, but rather by web browser and web server considerations. The longest URL that Google accepts in a chart GET request is 2048 characters in length, after URL-encoding (e.g., | becomes %7C). For POST, this limit is 16K.
> If URL length is a problem, here are a few suggestions for shortening your URL:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey Karlitos, as far as multiple entries go I think its okay if somebody has completely separate rigs but multiple entries with the same hardware should not be allowed. For instance my 7970 and 580 rigs each are on the chart but I should only get to use my CF 7970 score and not a single 7970 score as well. What do you think?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey Karlitos, as far as multiple entries go I think its okay if somebody has completely separate rigs but multiple entries with the same hardware should not be allowed. For instance my 7970 and 580 rigs each are on the chart but I should only get to use my CF 7970 score and not a single 7970 score as well. What do you think?


I completely agree with you, however, I give the personnal choice to the member to participate in whether the single or dual gpu chart. His strongest setup usually.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh yeah, definitely the member should get to choose whichever score he wants to represent his hardware. Only one score per rig though.


----------



## Menthol

Menthol

i73930k @ 5.0 GHZ

2 GTX 680 sli @ 1477 / 3629

108.5

4538


----------



## Blindsay

I ran it on my stock 3570k GTX 570 combo and got a beastly 1142 lol. I ran it twice in demo mode before I realized I had to hit benchmark. After 3 loops of it my 570 was a toasty 73c - Guess that's what I get for cramming it into a m-atx case


----------



## Stay Puft

Crap i just realized you wanted a shot in the benchmark. Here's mine anyway. I'll redo it tomorrow

Stay Puft---- i7 [email protected] Ghz ---- MSI HD 7870 Hawk; 1325/1525 ---- 40.1 ---- 1678


----------



## alancsalt

Yep.


----------



## nycste

Have fun finding that screenshot I checked like 5 locations before I finally found it!

C:\Users\USERNAME\Valley\screenshots


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The location is right in the OP:
Quote:


> And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots...Shown Below


----------



## Stay Puft

Single Hawk. I'll have Xfire numbers tomorrow

Stay Puft---- i7 [email protected] Ghz ---- MSI HD 7870 Hawk; 1330/1530 ---- 40.3 ---- 1684



I've hit my voltage wall. I need the xtreme version of afterburner


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The location is right in the OP:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots...Shown Below
Click to expand...

Then add it to your pictures library and never go folder pecking again.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The location is right in the OP:


It amazes me how many people on this site do not read directions or the OP to threads such as this


----------



## Aestylis

Aestylis --- [email protected] ---- ATI Radeon 7850 ; 1225 Core / 1375 Mem ---- 30.4 FPS ---- 1270


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> *ka24e* --- i5 3570K @ 4.8ghz ---- Sapphire 7850 2GB Non-OC edition ; 1345 / 1487 ---- 33.2 ---- 1389
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you give up?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> utterfabrication --- Phenom II 955 @ 3.6Ghz ---- GTX 660 @ 1215/3375 ---- 33.4 ---- 1397
Click to expand...

Lol, I was wondering when you would notice.









I think you got me at 33.4, but we'll see.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Freaken nice graphs and what not bro!


----------



## Failed Username

Failed Username --- [email protected] 4.3GHz ---- XFX Double D Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition ; 1000 / 1200 ---- 28 ---- 1173


----------



## solidshark91493

Well It did pretty good. Im proud of it even if its not a GREAT score..


solidshark91493 ---
CPU - AMD Athalon 6000 @ 3.0 GHZ----
GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 @ 300 Mhz and 1024 Mbytes
AVG. FPS ---- 23.2
Score: 969

Edit: I didnt see that I should have something proving my setup. So Im adding another picture. But Ill spoiler this one.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## oddworld

oddworld --- [email protected] Mhz ---- ASUS GTX660 SLI; 1197 / 3024 --- 49,97 --- 2081


----------



## couchasault9001

Couchassault9001 --- [email protected] ---- GTX660TI 1359boost clock/ 7008mhz memory ---- 39.3 ---- 1642


----------



## pcgamers

pcgamers --- 3770k @ 5.0GHz --- 2x HD7970 ; 1315/1850 --- 109.5 FPS --- 4580


----------



## benfica

Going to run this bench now with my rig, will post info in a littlebit


----------



## *ka24e*

*ka24e* --- i5 3570K 4.8ghz ---- Sapphire 7850 2GB Non-OC Edition ; 1345 / 1499 ---- 37.3 ---- 1560



Beta6 drivers FTW! Picked up almost 5 fps over 13.1.


----------



## Deeya

Deeya --- i5 3570k @ 4.4 Ghz ---- XFX Dual Dissipation HD 7970 3GB ; 1075 / 1575 ---- AVG. FPS: 45.2 ---- Score: 1890



I upped my CPU and GPU OC some more in addition to installing the 13.2 Beta 6 drivers for the 7970. First few runs of Valley on Extreme HD it seems the 13.2b6 drivers increased performance (in the benchmark at least) by around 10% give or take.


----------



## rdr09

update

rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1245 / 1700 ---- 50.5 ---- 2112


----------



## Rickles

Rickles --- [email protected] 4.4Ghz ----660ti ; 1215 / 1925 ---- 38.5 FPS ---- Score 1612



just realized I didn't screen cap with valley open, let me know if i need to resubmit.


----------



## sena

sena --- i5 3570K @ 4700 MHz --- 2x HD 7950 @ 1180 MHz / 1750 MHz --- 88.5 FPS --- 3703


I will do single gpu run later.

EDIT: New score above, and my max.


----------



## Big-Pete

Big-Pete --- [email protected] 4.4Ghz ---- GTX 580 ; core840/shader1680/memory2100 ---- AVG. 36.2 ---- Score 1514

pre test settings/temps/etc note ill run it again with new Nvidia drivers and see if it makes a diffrence.


and after results.


new results with new nvidia 314 drivers.


theres a whole 2 points difference lol
hope this is all right?


----------



## honam1021




----------



## mark_thaddeus

update #4 with Beta 6 drivers

mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] ---- HD 7950 ; 1250 / 1700 ---- 50.3 ---- 2105


----------



## Jimbags

jimbags--- i5 [email protected] - - GTX 460- - - core750mhz /mem1800mhz--- 19.1 FPS 800



my old gtx 460 is gettin old


----------



## sanitarium

*sanitarium --- i5 2500k @ 5.0Ghz ---- MSI GTX560TI ; 1000Mhz / 2400Mhz ---- 28.7 ---- 1202*

Tried again with a little cooler temps and a little more push on the gpu.


----------



## Jimbags

damn msi after burner my gpu was stuck on 675 mhz grrr keeps downclcoking to it might try evga precision :/ ???


----------



## kga92

kga92 --- i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz ---- XFX 7950 ; 1000 / 1250 ---- 36,5 ---- 1528


----------



## kpforce1

Well, I busted out the GTX 480's just to see what they still had... i was impressed lol. I ran them at 885/1770/2200 (on air, so loud as crap). Singe got 30.5 FPS and SLI got 52 FPS. No CPU bottle neck there as it was on my SR-2 rig with dual Xeon's







I"ll post data line and screenies when I get home.

I'm really trying to decide if I wanna put three 480's back in my gaming rig for now and get rid of my 670's and pick up two or three Titans for the SR-2 Force1 rig


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Beta6 drivers FTW! Picked up almost 5 fps over 13.1.


You win. Not even gonna try to beat that.


----------



## cam51037

cam51037 --- i5 3570k @ 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 670 ; 1293 / 3105 ---- 54.9 ---- 2296


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Update #5 with Beta 6 drivers - ran with stock air cooler

mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] ---- Sapphire HD 7950 OC Edition ; 1250 / 1750 ---- 50.7 ---- 2120


----------



## nicedart

nicedart --- i7 920 @ 4.4Ghz --- MSI 6950 2G @ 1000/1400 --- FPS 50.6 Score 2119


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> cam51037 --- i5 3570k @ 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 670 ; 1293 / 3105 ---- 54.9 ---- 2296


You have to run it at 1920x1080 and using Extreme HD setting, sweet run though!

Looking at your sig rig it seems your stuck at that resolution for 1 monitor but you do run a nice dual setup!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> You have to run it at 1920x1080 and using Extreme HD setting, sweet run though!


Dang, cheap me doesn't have enough money for a 1080p monitor, but cheap me has enough for a 670.

Don't ask lol.


----------



## nicedart

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Update #5 with Beta 6 drivers - ran with stock air cooler
> 
> mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] ---- Sapphire HD 7950 OC Edition ; 1250 / 1750 ---- 50.7 ---- 2120













mark_thaddeus

First time in awhile I have felt like I needed to upgrade


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Dang, cheap me doesn't have enough money for a 1080p monitor, but cheap me has enough for a 670.
> 
> Don't ask lol.


Priorities lol


----------



## Capta1nKirk

13.2 B6 update:

User Name - Capta1nKirk i7 [email protected] (stock) 7950 [email protected]/1250 (stock TFIII) AVG. FPS 74.4 Score 3112



Almost a 200 point bump all else equal.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicedart*
> 
> nicedart --- i7 920 @ 4.4Ghz --- MSI 6950 2G @ 1000/1400 --- FPS 50.6 Score 2119


I wonder how you did that but congrats









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> cam51037 --- i5 3570k @ 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 670 ; 1293 / 3105 ---- 54.9 ---- 2296


Rejected, you are running at 1600x900


----------



## rdr09

homestyle and mark, let's shoot for 51^.

rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1253 / 1716 ---- 50.9 ---- 2129



i got some NyQuil if i catch a cold. ha!


----------



## Capta1nKirk

My apologies, I see now that you wanted in-bench screenshots









User Name - Capta1nKirk i7 [email protected] (stock) 7950 [email protected]/1250 AVG. FPS 76.3 Score 3193



Sorry for reading fail


----------



## eviltommyng

Eviltommyng (Toxic Eclipse) --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ----TRIFIRE HD 7970 ; 1210 /1600 ---- 130 FPS ---- Score: 5439CHECK UPDATE


----------



## JuliusCivilis

New 13.2 Beta 6 drivers gave me a 6 FPS increase!

*JuliusCivilis --- 3570K @ 4.2 ---- HD 6970 x2 ; 950/ 1450 ---- 61.0 ---- 2551*


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicedart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how you did that but congrats
Click to expand...

two in crossfire







thats how


----------



## nicedart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> two in crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how


Sorry if that's misleading. It says x2 in the photo. Guess I should have posted cfx in my stat line


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> New 13.2 Beta 6 drivers gave me a 6 FPS increase!
> 
> *JuliusCivilis --- 3570K @ 4.2 ---- HD 6970 x2 ; 950/ 1450 ---- 61.0 ---- 2551*


Nice numbers from the 6970's


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Nice numbers from the 6970's


Thanks, I will try to tweak my OC even more.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

We should have the slowest benchmarks... This is my highly overclocked GT 420M GPU on my laptop...


haha just a slight difference between that and my GTX670. Stock 420m is 500MHz core, this is overclocked to 795MHz core....hefty overclock...lol basically no difference. Just thought this post would be humerus.


----------



## kjekay

kjekay --- i5 [email protected],2 Ghz ---- GTX 660 Ti ; 1320mhz / 1798 mhz ---- 38,8 avg fps ---- 1623 score.


edit: And no karlitos, i have not gotten myself a 1440p yet. I just figured out i could connect my PC to my 1080p HDTV in my living room and run the bench on that


----------



## nicedart

***Update w/ 13.2 drivers ***

nicedart --- i7 920 @ 4.4 Ghz --- CFX MSI 6950 2G @ 1020 / 1380 --- FPS 58.9 Score 2465

nice little boost from the beta 13.2. 8 fps.


----------



## Stay Puft

I'm actually surprised i'm ahead of the 660 Ti with the 7870


----------



## derpy_hooves

derpy_hooves --- Phenom II 970t [email protected] 3.9 ---- HD 7950 ; 1200 / 1600 ---- 35.6 ---- 1490

I feel like my score is lower than it should be...


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm actually surprised i'm ahead of the 660 Ti with the 7870


That darn memory bus.. When large blocks of data needs to be transferred, the GPU is like "Well? Im ready for action, give me the damn data!!!", but the memory controller is like "Gee, wait a little, im struggling here, ok?"


----------



## bittbull187

[email protected] Ftw Sig2; 1310/2047----58.5----2450


----------



## tsm106

Hey Karlitos, another graph that would be very interesting is one that shows the range of clock speeds by model. Watcha think? Everyone is supposed to list their speeds so it may be possible.


----------



## Falmod

Falmod --- AMD FX-6100 @ 4.0 GHz ---- Radeon HD7770 (1GB) x1 ; 1200/ 1500 ---- 15.7 ---- 658


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hey Karlitos, another graph that would be very interesting is one that shows the range of clock speeds by model. Watcha think? Everyone is supposed to list their speeds so it may be possible.


I thought of it, but I have to go through 197 Members.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hey Karlitos, another graph that would be very interesting is one that shows the range of clock speeds by model. Watcha think? Everyone is supposed to list their speeds so it may be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of it, but I have to go through 197 Members.
Click to expand...

We need someone who knows access.


----------



## Norlig

Norlig--- 3770k @ 4,6Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire ; 1150 / 1600 ---- 92,5 ---- 3871


----------



## lon5210

Still at 301.42 WHQL Driver

lon5210 --- i7 3770K @ 3.5Ghz (Stock) ---- Zotac 670 Amp (Stock) ; 1189 / 3305 ---- 44.0 ---- 1839


----------



## kjekay

Ok this is getting creepy! Smells like something is burning in here. But i managed to raise my score a little.. Still not the best 660ti by far though.. But i suspect the people who are higher got a custom cooler like arctic twin turbo or something like that.. I could get past 40 average if i raped my memory clock further, but i would crash after 4 or 5 scenes.

This is my final score with this setup! Sli'ing next month









kjekay --- i5 3570k @ 4.2Ghz ---- Gigabyte 660ti; 1333mhz / 3664mhz ---- 39,9 ---- 1671


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> We need someone who knows access.


If he put the overclock data on the chart to begin with wouldnt have no problem...

Then it would be weird cases like my 7950 overclocks to 1400 which will raise that percentage avg by a good margin...


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> We should have the slowest benchmarks... This is my highly overclocked GT 420M GPU on my laptop...
> 
> 
> haha just a slight difference between that and my GTX670. Stock 420m is 500MHz core, this is overclocked to 795MHz core....hefty overclock...lol basically no difference. Just thought this post would be humerus.


I'll do you one better, just let me load it up (if it even starts up on my POS laptop lol )


----------



## Scott1541

Scott1541 --- i5 3570K @ 4.0GHz ---- GTX 460 1GB ; 840 / 1800 ---- 21.6 ---- 902


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

As is this thread is already to the point where keeping it updated will be nearly a full time job!


----------



## TempestxPR

Cool


----------



## wolfxing

Wolfxing ---i5-3550 @ 3.7Ghz ---- ; AMD 6870 1G, core 975/ mem 1150----avg 22.1fps---- Score 925


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfxing*
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfxing --- [email protected] 3.7Ghz ---- i5-3550; 4 Cores / 8gb Memory ----avg 22.1fps---- Score 975
> 
> BTW, this is a 6870 1g card~~


To quote the op:

*"POSTING SCORE RULE

Use the Extreme HD Preset
You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled.
Enter Your score respecting this data line followed with the screenshot. ( Or your score won't be entered in the data sheet )

User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score

Any failure to follow this simple rule (example below) will get you removed from the chart.
Any cheaters should be pointed out to me by PM: Thanks"*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> As is this thread is already to the point where keeping it updated will be nearly a full time job!


i'm actually working on making everything full auto.

Its a pain

Example.

=countif('TOP 30 (All Setup)'!D2298;"GTX 660")+countif('TOP 30 (All Setup)'!D2298;"GTX 660 ti")


----------



## wot

[email protected] GTX680 ref.---- 1306/3511Mhz----50.0----2090


Most beautiful benchmarks i have ever seen! I think my score is low for this oc


----------



## RaleighStClair

RaleighStCalir -- 3570k @ 4.2 -- HIS 7970 @ 1125/1575


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> [email protected] GTX680 ref.---- 1306/3511Mhz----50.0----2090
> 
> 
> Most beautiful benchmarks i have ever seen! I think my score is low for this oc


Im running 660ti at 1333mhz / 3664mhz and i have 39,9 fps average, so you score is pretty nice imo


----------



## solidshark91493

I edited my main post so it has a picture with CPU-Z
Post #856


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> i'm actually working on making everything full auto.
> 
> Its a pain
> 
> Example.
> 
> =countif('TOP 30 (All Setup)'!D2298;"GTX 660")+countif('TOP 30 (All Setup)'!D2298;"GTX 660 ti")


Can i help, i mean can i acess and edit charts, i am ready to help.

I have lot of free time.


----------



## Spooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> kjekay --- i5 [email protected],2 Ghz ---- GTX 660 Ti ; 1320mhz / 1798 mhz ---- 38,8 avg fps ---- 1623 score.
> 
> 
> edit: And no karlitos, i have not gotten myself a 1440p yet. I just figured out i could connect my PC to my 1080p HDTV in my living room and run the bench on that


damn nice core speed gratz


----------



## Roger27

Quote:


> Roger27 --- i7 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz --- GTX 670 ; 1110/1852 --- 49.1 FPS --- 2055


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> [email protected] GTX680 ref.---- 1306/3511Mhz----50.0----2090
> 
> 
> Most beautiful benchmarks i have ever seen! I think my score is low for this oc


what drivers are you using because that is the exact score and FPS i get with my fastest 670 @ 1320/3710...


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spooks*
> 
> damn nice core speed gratz


Thanks! Did a rerun with 1333mhz on the core and got 39,9 avg fps 

But how come you almost have 42 fps average? I could almost reach it if i OC'ed my memory even further, but then it would crash like **** :/


----------



## wot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> what drivers are you using because that is the exact score and FPS i get with my fastest 670 @ 1320/3710...


314.07


----------



## couchasault9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Ok this is getting creepy! Smells like something is burning in here. But i managed to raise my score a little.. Still not the best 660ti by far though.. But i suspect the people who are higher got a custom cooler like arctic twin turbo or something like that.. I could get past 40 average if i raped my memory clock further, but i would crash after 4 or 5 scenes.
> 
> This is my final score with this setup! Sli'ing next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kjekay --- i5 3570k @ 4.2Ghz ---- Gigabyte 660ti; 1333mhz / 3664mhz ---- 39,9 ---- 1671


i must catch you!

i haven't tried to get my memory up that high yet. Highest i've tried was 3504 so far. i got my run off @ 1359 boost clock though. I think my 25c pre run core temp helped that, haha.

Those gigabytes have a heatsink on the memory though don't they? i know my asus just has one on the vrms.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Thanks! Did a rerun with 1333mhz on the core and got 39,9 avg fps
> 
> But how come you almost have 42 fps average? I could almost reach it if i OC'ed my memory even further, but then it would crash like **** :/


I want to break 40 as well... I didn't screen cap, but in Valley it was saying I was at 1325mhz and I had like +850 offset on my memory. I think we are hitting the wall of the 192 bit memory bus.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I want to break 40 as well... I didn't screen cap, but in Valley it was saying I was at 1325mhz and I had like +850 offset on my memory. I think we are hitting the wall of the 192 bit memory bus.


yep thats what im thinking too! Why nvidia? Why?









And the answer is gtx 670


----------



## sena

sena --- i5 3570K @ 4700 MHz --- HD 7950 @ 1230 MHz / 1750 MHz --- 50.4 FPS --- 2107


Core can go more.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *couchasault9001*
> 
> i must catch you!
> 
> i haven't tried to get my memory up that high yet. Highest i've tried was 3504 so far. i got my run off @ 1359 boost clock though. I think my 25c pre run core temp helped that, haha.
> 
> Those gigabytes have a heatsink on the memory though don't they? i know my asus just has one on the vrms.


Yeah.. I dont suspect its a temperature issue anymore.. Simply the 192bit wall slapping us in the face like the poster above is suggesting! There is a limit on how much you can OC memory, even with the best cooling :|

But damn 1359 on the core? Thats insanity!







gratz. That would probably be insta-crash in Heaven 4.0 though. In my experience Valley are kinder than Heaven when it come to core OC









Max stable in heaven 4.0 is still 1320mhz.. anything higher and driver resets







But in valley 1333mhz worked fine! I havent tried 1359 though... Im scared to try haha


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> 314.07


Hmmm... that is interresting. Seems like with those clocks you would be in the 52 or so range (roughly 4% better than my 670). Card in an x16 slot? Was there a BIOS firmware update for your card?









****Edit***** Just remembered.... when benchmarking make sure you change *POWER MANAGEMENT mode to PREFER MAXIMUM PERFORMANCE in the NVIDIA Control Panel under 3d settings*... (not yelling at you, just making sure that other NVIDIA users see it and check this also







) that might be where your extra 1-2 FPS is hiding














It was in my case


----------



## Roger27

Quote:


> Roger27 ---- i7 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1110 / 1852 ---- 49.1 FPS ---- 2055


----------



## couchasault9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *couchasault9001*
> 
> i must catch you!
> 
> i haven't tried to get my memory up that high yet. Highest i've tried was 3504 so far. i got my run off @ 1359 boost clock though. I think my 25c pre run core temp helped that, haha.
> 
> Those gigabytes have a heatsink on the memory though don't they? i know my asus just has one on the vrms.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I dont suspect its a temperature issue anymore.. Simply the 192bit wall slapping us in the face like the poster above is suggesting! There is a limit on how much you can OC memory, even with the best cooling :|
> 
> But damn 1359 on the core? Thats insanity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratz. That would probably be insta-crash in Heaven 4.0 though. In my experience Valley are kinder than Heaven when it come to core OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max stable in heaven 4.0 is still 1320mhz.. anything higher and driver resets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in valley 1333mhz worked fine! I havent tried 1359 though... Im scared to try haha
Click to expand...

Thanks! anything above 1320 crashes for me too on 4.0.

i have no clue where that 41+ that spook got came from though.


----------



## Spooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Thanks! Did a rerun with 1333mhz on the core and got 39,9 avg fps
> 
> But how come you almost have 42 fps average? I could almost reach it if i OC'ed my memory even further, but then it would crash like **** :/


i have more Mem speed can go 700+ on msi afterburner
but sometimes it wil lower your core speed (for me )
for me the core only wil go 1306 max


----------



## wot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Hmmm... that is interresting. Seems like with those clocks you would be in the 52 or so range (roughly 4% better than my 670). Card in an x16 slot? Was there a BIOS firmware update for your card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****Edit***** Just remembered.... when benchmarking make sure you change *POWER MANAGEMENT mode to PREFER MAXIMUM PERFORMANCE in the NVIDIA Control Panel under 3d settings*... (not yelling at you, just making sure that other NVIDIA users see it and check this also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that might be where your extra 1-2 FPS is hiding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in my case


Yup thats why I think is low. The card in x16 2.0 slot and I'm using the last bios for the mobo. Uh, maybe i should try with clean windows 8 or windows 7.


----------



## MadGoat

UPDATE:

I have some new hardware to add:

MadGoat --- [email protected] ---- GTX660 ; 1200/ 3044 ---- 30.8 ---- 1289


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Can i help, i mean can i acess and edit charts, i am ready to help.
> 
> I have lot of free time.


Thanks sena but I'll be fine.

Does anyone know the excel (or google chart) formula to take the average FPS per each card. Lets say I want to make an average of all HD 7970 Crossfire in the All setup chart?


----------



## Benfro

I got 1773 is that bad for hd 6950s in crossfire?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks sena but I'll be fine.
> 
> Does anyone know the excel (or google chart) formula to take the average FPS per each card. Lets say I want to make an average of all HD 7970 Crossfire in the All setup chart?


Np, if you need it at any time, just pm me.

Anyway, new score.

Seems low for 1280 MHz, can anyone with hd 7950 do bench at 1280/1750 so i can compare.

sena --- i5 3570K @ 4700 MHz --- HD 7950 @ 1280 MHz / 1750 MHz --- 51.9 FPS --- 2171


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Yup thats why I think is low. The card in x16 2.0 slot and I'm using the last bios for the mobo. Uh, maybe i should try with clean windows 8 or windows 7.


Be sure to do a driver uninstall, run driver sweeper, reboot, clean install of NVIDIA drivers before doing a clean install just in case







... just make sure you change what I put in bold and underlined in my previous post (everytime you do a clean install it will have to be changed back to Maximum Performance).


----------



## Crevop

Crevop --- i5 3570k @ 3.4ghz (not oc'ed) --- Evga Gtx 670 FTW ; 1280mhz/3649 ---- 48.5fps --- 2028


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> [email protected] Ftw Sig2; 1310/2047----58.5----2450


best screen shot here . . . (that i recall seeing)


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Ok here is mine all stock
oops i did it wrong earlier here is the correct run with a much lower score lol


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Does anyone know the excel (or google chart) formula to take the average FPS per each card. Lets say I want to make an average of all HD 7970 Crossfire in the All setup chart?


YES!! You totally just helped me waist time at work lol

I did this in Excel (hacking stuff I found online together with some I knew)

=(SUMPRODUCT(--(ISNUMBER(FIND(O1,D))),E:E)/COUNTIF(D,O1))

***notes***
O1 = whatever cell is going to be the "search box" (i.e. Whatever i typed in Cell O1 is what searched for and the corresponding FPS average provided)
D = the column that contains the graphics cards names (i.e. HD 7970)
E:E = the column that contains the corresponding FPS average for the graphics card list

Disclaimer: This only will work provided that every entry on your tables are standardized (meaning the exact same string is used to describe all cards of identical nature).... OH and you have to use the decimal instead of a comma for numerical values (i did a find and replace when I copied your table data for testing)


----------



## eviltommyng

Second Run


----------



## mikeseth

*mikeseth --- W3520 @ 2.67 GHz ---- GTX 670 ; 980 Mhz / 3004 MHz ---- 30.6 FPS ---- 1281*

Ran it on my Mac Pro.


----------



## Skidooer93

Skidooer93 --- i5 2500k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 480 ; 828 / 2041 ---- 29.7 FPS ----1241


----------



## Darylrese

Just bought a second GTX 670 for my first ever SLI setup and here's my results. Are they good?

Darylrese--- i5 3570k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 670 SLI ; 1241 / 3004 MHz ---- 82.7 FPS ----3458


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eviltommyng*
> 
> Eviltommyng (Toxic Eclipse) --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ----TRIFIRE HD 7970 ; 1210 /1600 ---- 130 FPS ---- Score: 5439


You realize this is pretty impressive since it took me 5.0ghz and 1299 core to get 131FPS


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> YES!! You totally just helped me waist time at work lol
> 
> I did this in Excel (hacking stuff I found online together with some I knew)
> 
> =(SUMPRODUCT(--(ISNUMBER(FIND(O1,D))),E:E)/COUNTIF(D,O1))
> 
> ***notes***
> O1 = whatever cell is going to be the "search box" (i.e. Whatever i typed in Cell O1 is what searched for and the corresponding FPS average provided)
> D = the column that contains the graphics cards names (i.e. HD 7970)
> E:E = the column that contains the corresponding FPS average for the graphics card list
> 
> Disclaimer: This only will work provided that every entry on your tables are standardized (meaning the exact same string is used to describe all cards of identical nature).... OH and you have to use the decimal instead of a comma for numerical values (i did a find and replace when I copied your table data for testing)


I have hard time understanding what is *O1*?

I have been searching this the whole day and subscribed to two *Excel forums*.







. I really wish you have the good formula.

EDIT: FOUND IT

=sumif(D;"HD 7970";E:E)/countif(D;"HD 7970")


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> You realize this is pretty impressive since it took me 5.0ghz and 1299 core to get 131FPS


wait, how did he do it?


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 5.3ghz ---- DIamond HD 7970 @ 1333/1850 ---- 57.6 ---- 2411


----------



## nycste

nycste---- i7 3770k @ stock ---- Evga GTX 670 FTW @ 1293/3104 ---- 42/43 ---- 1757/1800


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have hard time understanding what is *O1*?
> 
> I have been searching this the whole day and subscribed to two *Excel forums*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really wish you have the good formula.
> 
> EDIT: FOUND IT
> 
> =sumif(D;"HD 7970";E:E)/countif(D;"HD 7970")


lol damn... i just got home and was getting ready to post this formula below because it was easier to understand:

=SUMIFS(C:C,B:B,"HD 7970 CrossFire")/COUNTIF(B:B,"HD 7970 CrossFire")

and I see you found something already....







really hoping to achieve some rep lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks for your help kpforce1. I was blocked at this point, now my chart can progress. I will be able to update tonight maybe. The updates would be much easier to do with almost everything automatic, all the graphs will update automatically when entering a new entry or modifying an entry.


----------



## leoxtxt

leoxtxt --- 2700K @ 5Ghz HT --- 7970 @ 1300/1700 --- 54.5 --- 2283


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks for your help kpforce1. I was blocked at this point, now my chart can progress. I will be able to update tonight maybe. The updates would be much easier to do with almost everything automatic, all the graphs will update automatically when entering a new entry or modifying an entry.


No problem







and thanks by the way







. I know I'm not the only one who thinks you are quite possibly compiling one of the greatest graphics card benchmark comparisons ever!! It definitely has some of the coolest graphic depictions of metrics I've ever seen


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

TheMadHerbalist

i7 3930k @ 3.8 Ghz

GTX 690 Sli ; 1020/3004

90.9

3802



Doing a stock run now, and I'll do my max oc once it gets colder tonight lol.
Any one else getting wrong info from the overlay 1202 MHz at stock...








I wish


----------



## nacos

THAT'S WHAT'S UP!! Extremely lucky run right here! I had one stutter right before the end that brought minimum fps to 20.7 so I still have a tiny tiny tiny bit room for improvement, but I'm good for the day.
Nacos--- i5-3570k @ 4.6GHz ---- Radeon HD 7970; 1300 / 1900 ---- 58.4fps ---- 2445


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> TheMadHerbalist
> 
> i7 3930k @ 3.8 Ghz
> 
> GTX 690 Sli ; 1020/3004
> 
> 90.9
> 
> 3802
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a stock run now, and I'll do my max oc once it gets colder tonight lol.
> Any one else getting wrong info from the overlay 1202 MHz at stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish


Yeah, according to the overlay, both my GTX 670's are running at 1376mhz core....I WISH!!!! lol Its more like 1189mhz in reality.


----------



## bigaluksys

bigaluksys ---- i5 3570 @ 4.0ghz ---- Zotac GTX 670 AMP @ 1333/3305 ---- 49,3 ---- 2063

Actually, the GPU clock was floating around 1320 and 1333mhz, because it would reach 71º with ease. That's what I get for benchmarking on summer time


----------



## LastLegion

LastLegion

i7 3930k @ 4.5Ghz
EVGA 680 SC+ SLI 132% power target 1254mhz (+64)/3557 mhz(+450)

Avg FPS: 93.4 Score: 3907


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 --- i7 [email protected] 4.7Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 680 Sli; 1175 / 3104 ---- 83.1 ---- 3476


----------



## nacos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nacos*
> 
> THAT'S WHAT'S UP!! Extremely lucky run right here! I had one stutter right before the end that brought minimum fps to 20.7 so I still have a tiny tiny tiny bit room for improvement, but I'm good for the day.
> Nacos--- i5-3570k @ 4.6GHz ---- Radeon HD 7970; 1300 / 1900 ---- 58.4fps ---- 2445


really can't wait to see the chart show me as #1 haha


----------



## DJRamses

DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,61Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1568Mhz / 7328Mhz ---- 58,5 ---- 2448


----------



## nacos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,61Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1568Mhz / 7328Mhz ---- 58,5 ---- 2448


Well ****.


----------



## asuindasun

asuindasun --- i7 3770k @ 4.6 ---- Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce; 1293 / 3514 ---- 45.3 ---- 1895


----------



## DOOMFIELD

DOOMFIELD --- AMD [email protected] 3.6Ghz ---- Sapphire HD 4850 Crossfire; 670mhz / 1010mhz ---- 5.8 ---- 245



Looks like its about time I upgraded









Im thinking an evga gtx 680 would be awesome







hopefully the prices will go down a bit now that the gtx titan is pretty much out...









Here is my score with 0xAA (Anti-aliasing REALLY does a number on my cards)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Anyone know why when trying to do the run, that the file options and other stuff appears slightly off my screen, yes I did the extreme hd preset at 1900x1080


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy----i7 2[email protected] crossfire;1125/1575----80.7----3375



Catalyst 12.11b11


----------



## ozrek

Ozrek --- i7 3930K / 4.6 ---- 690 GTX Quad SLI, 1025 / / 1752 ---- 118.3 fps ---4949


----------



## cyper.bg

A friend of mine, who is not registered here has a score of 2453 with his Sapphire [email protected]/1800 (stock air cooler)
I might try to persuade him, so he can grab the top spot


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

SvenTheBerserK --- AMD X6 1100T @ 3.8Ghz --- GTX 670 1175/3005 --- 40.1 --- 1676


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> homestyle and mark, let's shoot for 51^.
> 
> rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1253 / 1716 ---- 50.9 ---- 2129
> 
> 
> 
> i got some NyQuil if i catch a cold. ha!


51 IT IS MY FRIEND!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

mark_thaddeus --- i7 [email protected] Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 OC edition; 1250 / 1800 ---- 51.1 ---- 2136 (stock air cooler)


----------



## RaleighStClair

Wow dat overclock........


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> mark_thaddeus --- i7 [email protected] Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 OC edition; 1250 / 1800 ---- 51.1 ---- 2136 (stock air cooler)












i think this is it for my card. at least i reached 51.

rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1260 / 1716 ---- 51 ---- 2134


----------



## mark_thaddeus

mark_thaddeus --- i7 [email protected] Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 OC edition; 1255 / 1800 ---- 51.2 ---- 2141 (stock air cooler)



I think I'm near the edge now with my air cooled card... I wish it wasn't as hot in this dang tropical country where I'm at. I know if I had this thing under water or if I had nice winter weather I'd be able to push this some more!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey rdr09!

Which specific 7950 do you have? Your card is a pretty awesome clocker!

What voltage are you running currently? I only have mine running at 1.263mv Vcore and 1.612mv Memory. I know if I push my card past the 1.3mv I could probably get some more but it's just too dang hot where I'm at!

These are the times I really miss the winter season!


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

TheMadHerbalist

i7 3930k @ 4.8 GHz

1x GTX 690 SLI; 1178 / 3510

91.3

3822


----------



## Gooberman

Gooberman --- i5 3570k @4.5 Ghz ---- XFX Double D HD 7950 ; 1200/1625 ---- 44.1 ---- 1844
Yeah, i'm not overclocking any higher with this cooler lol


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 4.9ghz ---- Diamond HD 7970 @ 1345/1835 ---- 57.9 ---- 2421


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^ Way to take back the number 3 spot jdm317! pretty awesome that your card can break 2400 points!


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> ^ Way to take back the number 3 spot jdm317! pretty awesome that your card can break 2400 points!


Thanks man! Feels pretty good. I thought the card was done at 1320, I was happy with that but this thing just keeps getting better. Was maxed at 1320 at 1.381v in trixx (1.34v GPU-Z) a week ago, and now im at 1345 at 1.356v (1.3v GPU-Z)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Thanks man! Feels pretty good. I thought the card was done at 1320, I was happy with that but this thing just keeps getting better. Was maxed at 1320 at 1.381v in trixx (1.34v GPU-Z) a week ago, and now im at 1345 at 1.356v (1.3v GPU-Z)


I also realized that pumping volts really doesn't help you out when on air, I tried putting 1.3mV on my card and I couldn't get any higher than 1225 but when I placed it at 1.263mV I was able to push my card to 1255mV Vcore.

The law of diminishing returns just hits hard at some point...


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> The law of diminishing returns just hits hard at some point...


Yes'sir. It does wonders if you have artifacts and you're able to get rid of them because the vcore decided to settle for something less.


----------



## Usario

Usario --- FX-8320 @ 4.5GHz ---- Radeon HD 7950 ; 1200 / 1800 ---- 45,1 FPS ---- 1885










I think my CPU might be holding my score back a bit...


----------



## flash2021

just put in my new 2nd GPU for crossfire

flash2021 --- 3570K @ 4.7GHz --- 2x Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 (unsynced clocks at 1181/1575 and 1205/1605) --- FPS 89.3 --- Score 3736


----------



## jdm317

I'm coming after you Newbie! (Refer to avatar) lol


----------



## Samurai707

Score update after 314 WHQL drivers for my 660Ti SLI:

Samurai707 --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- MSI GTX 660Ti PE (2xSLI) ; 1306|1280 / 3580 ---- 74,2 ---- 3103


----------



## Fan o' water

Fan O' Water i7-2600k @4.5 GHz EVGA GTX670's SLI (stock clocks) 76.6 fps / score 3204
Might need to see what newer drivers can do. And push the OC some more too.


----------



## Tarnix

_Most_ of my hardware is at stock right now...

I will add my other cards as I complete the benchmarks.

*Tarnix --- AMD [email protected] 4.0Ghz ---- nVidia GTX 560 ; 810 / 2004 ---- 21.4 ---- 894*


*Tarnix --- AMD [email protected] 4.0Ghz ---- nVidia GTX 660 ; 1241 / 3200 ---- 31.1 ---- 1303*


Sadly, the poor GTX260 @ 675MHz didn't pass the bench. it crashed after a few seconds.









Random snapshot, because Unigine is pretty!


----------



## benfica

I cant get HD6990 to work with both gpu's running on this benchmark anyone have this problem


----------



## kjekay

*kjekay* --- i5 [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- GTX 660 Ti ; 1350mhz / 3654mhz ---- 40.3 ---- 1687


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

MrMechraven ---FX-8350 @ 4.51Ghz

GTX680 ; 1215Mhz / 3104Mhz ---- 46.1

1929



For some reason the benchmarks shows my gpu @ 1300+ Mhz core when i know mine is not capable of this ?? Is this a known bug ?

Mine is a GTX680 EVGA Superclocked i know it will clock higher if there is enough power and ive seen it go as high as 1293Mhz core before now ( without me doing anything OC wise ) but not what this bench reports it at lol.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Newbie2009 LOL all you needed was 2 points to dethrone the 680! Keep pushing it man.


----------



## Pen2penguin

Pen2penguin

[email protected] 4189 Ghz (4027 shown, auto clock settings)

GTX 670 SLI 1201 Mhz / 3127 Mhz



"8 core processor.... ....x4"

***.


----------



## D1SEA1MAGE

Hi thanks for your comments !

I am on a Linux Ubuntu 12.04 LTS machine and don't know yet how to optimise the parameters to get the most out of this GPU card, but staying with 'standard' and 'safe' configuration. It is test on a professional machine which will be devoted later to GPU scientific calculation and i cannot take the risk to burn any part by overclocking in unconsidered way.

Anyhow i'd like to know if I can reach safely the 45-50 fps i see on similar CPU/GPU configs: i7 3770k / gtx670, or if my 30 fps are a max in standard config.

Any help or advises in that direction would be welcome !

Thanks !


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Newbie2009 LOL all you needed was 2 points to dethrone the 680! Keep pushing it man.


He need more as 2 Points ..


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Beta6 drivers FTW! Picked up almost 5 fps over 13.1.
> 
> 
> 
> You win. Not even gonna try to beat that.
Click to expand...

Hey, its all in good fun and I enjoyed the competition. I just happened to get lucky with the Beta6 driver


----------



## nacos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Thanks man! Feels pretty good. I thought the card was done at 1320, I was happy with that but this thing just keeps getting better. Was maxed at 1320 at 1.381v in trixx (1.34v GPU-Z) a week ago, and now im at 1345 at 1.356v (1.3v GPU-Z)


Really hate to break it to you but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nacos*
> 
> THAT'S WHAT'S UP!! Extremely lucky run right here! I had one stutter right before the end that brought minimum fps to 20.7 so I still have a tiny tiny tiny bit room for improvement, but I'm good for the day.
> Nacos--- i5-3570k @ 4.6GHz ---- Radeon HD 7970; 1300 / 1900 ---- 58.4fps ---- 2445


and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,61Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1568Mhz / 7328Mhz ---- 58,5 ---- 2448


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> He need more as 2 Points ..


You have a nice card man, i'm a pile of jelly right now









Your 680 is tainting our 7970 world domination!


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> You have a nice card man, i'm a pile of jelly right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 680 is tainting our 7970 world domination!


No.. not one card.
The Domination of 7970 is 3Dmark 11...

Yes, i am happy with my card.. thats right...


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nacos*
> 
> Really hate to break it to you but
> and


All good bud I already saw it. Was more referring to getting above the 2400 wall anyway.







Hell of a good run bud







keep going at it. I had 1 run that would have put me in the 58.3-4 bracket but when it started calculating my score the screen faded to black and never came back lol. Reproduced the run several times but none of them were as smoothe..


----------



## KaRLiToS

New OP layout, beta testing, tell me what you think please. Will update score today SOOOOON.

This is something I found interesting. Nvidia has much more users but has a worse ranking average.


----------



## n3zyd

n3zyd --- I7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz ---- 560ti SLI 903 / 2100 ---- 74.2 ---- 3104

I was surprised how well sli 560ti 1Gb, benched compared to some of the beastly systems here


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3zyd*
> 
> n3zyd --- I7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz ---- 560ti SLI 903 / 2100 ---- 74.2 ---- 3104
> 
> I was surprised how well sli 560ti 1Gb, benched compared to some of the beastly systems here


follow the op.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3zyd*
> 
> n3zyd --- I7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz ---- 560ti SLI 903 / 2100 ---- 74.2 ---- 3104
> 
> I was surprised how well sli 560ti 1Gb, benched compared to some of the beastly systems here


With the correct benchmark preset, you will be lucky to see 60 FPS avg


----------



## Gomi

Not surprising results - Got a feeling we will have to wait a week or two before we see a set of Nvidia drivers that adress both Valley and 3DMark.

With the imminent release of Titan they probably have their hands full, and you can be damn sure that after release, they will have to make a set of kick-ass drivers that focus on benchmarks and so forth - In order to drive sales up and really squeeze all the juice out of their products (l33t benchmark numbers and so on...).

I just soldered the last EVBOT port on my last GPU - Unfortunately the EVBOT itself did not behave nicely when I tried to flash it (Known problem) so its off for RMA - Running 1306 CORE 3DMark Stable on stock voltage, getting the giggles when thinking what 1.35V can do


----------



## D3T0X

Fx 6300 @ 4.2ghz --- HD 7850 1gb @ 1125/1300 --- Fps 25.9 --- Score 1082

The part that hurt me the most besides 8x msaa with 1gb vram was the rain. After it loaded in it was ~15fps. At first though it was my min fps.

The screenshot in bench kept coming up black.

Quite pleased with the results for my budget rig.


----------



## conwa

Conwa --- [email protected] Ghz ---- 7850 CF ; 1200 / 1400---- 64.2 FPS ---- 2684



Any good for 7850 CF?


----------



## Newbie2009

Nvidia Titan @ stock (apparently)

http://kotaku.com/5985908/benchmarking-fun-with-the-gtx-titan-nvidias-most-advanced-video-card


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Now 224 Entries







, please check the OP and let me know what you think about it*


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Nvidia Titan @ stock (apparently)
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5985908/benchmarking-fun-with-the-gtx-titan-nvidias-most-advanced-video-card
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it would be interesting what the score would be at extreme and oc'ed. prolly about the same. nah, higher.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it would be interesting what the score would be at extreme and oc'ed. prolly about the same. nah, higher.


Yeah, doesn't seem appealing to me.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> *Now 224 Entries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , please check the OP and let me know what you think about it*


Other than IE preventing cross-site scripting, I can't see half the graphs due to a lack of a scroll bar. Also have to scroll way back up to see scores when changing tabs


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Other than IE preventing cross-site scripting, I can't see half the graphs due to a lack of a scroll bar. Also have to scroll way back up to see scores when changing tabs


Can you post a screenshot of how it looks from your Point of view, my Monitors are 1440p, maybe its the cause.

I don't have any issues using Google Chrome. I had the cross-site preventing with Ie though..


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yeah, doesn't seem appealing to me.


it sure doesn't. it gets beat by a crossfire 7850.

btw, op looks very good. great job as usual KaRLiToS!

edit: did not scroll down all the way. yes, figures are off using 1080.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it would be interesting what the score would be at extreme and oc'ed. prolly about the same. nah, higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, doesn't seem appealing to me.
Click to expand...

It's low huh?


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of how it looks from your Point of view, my Monitors are 1440p, maybe its the cause.
> 
> I don't have any issues using Google Chrome. I had the cross-site preventing with Ie though..




I'll try tweaking things to make it work for me if I can.


----------



## NOhara24

NOhara24 --- i7 [email protected] 3.5 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 680 Classified ; 1280 / 3456 ---- 49.3 ---- 2063


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of how it looks from your Point of view, my Monitors are 1440p, maybe its the cause.
> 
> I don't have any issues using Google Chrome. I had the cross-site preventing with Ie though..


obviously zoomed out the webpage but here how they show up for me

firefox 1920x1080


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> obviously zoomed out the webpage but here how they show up for me
> 
> firefox 1920x1080


Forum preferences/forum width/yes/win


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Forum preferences/forum width/yes/win


+1 rep. I'm so dumb lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is it fine now?


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Is it fine now?


Yeah just perfect. Except, personally I will keep the cross site blocking on since I like to browse questionable sites


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Yeah just perfect. Except, personally I will keep the cross site blocking on since I like to browse questionable sites


If you close your browser (all windows) and open it again. It will show you the entire chart. I had the same issue on Internet Explorer but I have found no solution. I use Google Chrome since a couple of days.

I really don't know what's causing this cross-site issue. Even disabling it didn't change nothing for me. I have been working on this non-stop, *today I'll take a break*.


----------



## conwa

Thats a bummer,

4,5ghz or 5.1 ghz doesnt make any difference to my results...


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Thats a bummer,
> 
> 4,5ghz or 5.1 ghz doesnt make any difference to my results...


Valley uses only 5 -11 % CPU usages and dont uses HT too...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> Valley uses only 5 -11 % CPU usages and dont uses HT too...


From 4.6 Ghz to 5Ghz with my i7 3930k, leaving the same GPU clock, I gained 10 fps. Thats around 2.5 Fps/card.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey rdr09!
> 
> Which specific 7950 do you have? Your card is a pretty awesome clocker!
> 
> What voltage are you running currently? I only have mine running at 1.263mv Vcore and 1.612mv Memory. I know if I push my card past the 1.3mv I could probably get some more but it's just too dang hot where I'm at!
> 
> These are the times I really miss the winter season!


i did not care. i pegged it to 1.3v core and 1.7v mem. i was hating winter a few days ago while shoveling snow. my chip oc'ed to 5GHz loads at 26C. i left the cold room (windows opened) during the benches. great job on your 7950. mine is a windforce with an asic of 56%.


----------



## ahonenh

ahonenh---i7 [email protected],5Ghz---gtx 680 ; 1344/3504---51,3 FPS---2148


----------



## kjekay

I found system ram to matter as well.. If i could replace my sh**** ddr3 1600 with some thing 2000ish, im sure i would gain 1-2 fps with my 660ti


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yungbenny911 --- i7 3610QM @ 2.30 Ghz ---- Gtx 660m ; 1200 / 3100 ---- 15.8 ---- 661



My gaming Laptop B!tches!!! hahaha







... Beating the HD 7770







...


----------



## Snuckie7

Update with the new AMD drivers and a slightly higher overclock

Snuckie7 ---- i7 3820 @ 4.3GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1200 / 1500 ---- 48.4 ---- 2025


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> I found system ram to matter as well.. If i could replace my sh**** ddr3 1600 with some thing 2000ish, im sure i would gain 1-2 fps with my 660ti


This. Same here. I'll have to beg the wife. I'll bring flowers... And chocolate.


----------



## GeforceGTS

My card doesn't seem to like anything above 1200mhz, even with unlocked voltage









Best I've got so far :l Clocks were 1187 core 3200 mem.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> My card doesn't seem to like anything above 1200mhz, even with unlocked voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I've got so far :l Clocks were 1187 core 3200 mem.


Unlocked power limit too? Check the 660ti club thread for updated instructions on unlocking (Page 129) Good luck bro! U should be able to get more than 1200mhz boost imo!


----------



## sena

New beta 6 drivers, new score

sena --- i5 3570K @ 4700 MHz --- 2x HD 7950 @ 1180 MHz / 1750 MHz --- 94.8 FPS --- 3969


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Forum preferences/forum width/yes/win


i don't like it like that, like the text centered and with full width 70% of the screen is mostly white. Probably don't make much difference with smaller screens but im a foot away from a 40 inch screen


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> New beta 6 drivers, new score
> 
> sena --- i5 3570K @ 4700 MHz --- HD 7950 @ 1180 MHz / 1750 MHz --- 94.8 FPS --- 3969


State that you are running X-fire







.... I was like yeah right... photoshop lol


----------



## alick

dont think my system likes me









FPS:
31.9
Score:
1333
Min FPS:
17.9
Max FPS:
61.6

Platform:
Windows 8 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2700K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4 oc to 4.8ghz
GPU model:
Microsoft Basic Render Driver 9.18.13.1070/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti (3072MB) x1


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Unlocked power limit too? Check the 660ti club thread for updated instructions on unlocking (Page 129) Good luck bro! U should be able to get more than 1200mhz boost imo!


Yeah I did the kgb unlock a few days back, once unlocked it boosts to 1267 which is not stable, even with max voltage, I was just testing again and did a run at 1200mhz, runs fine, bumped it to 1226mhz and started another run and it just locks up or crashes, I think I just got a bad clocker









I'm just gonna reflash with stock voltage and 1050 base/1150 boost I guess :l


----------



## nacos

This is the run that ends the game for me. DJRamses, if you can beat this, then so be it. I have found the absolute maximum speed that the stock cooler on this thing can manage. Watercooling is just too 'spensive for me. This took 2 hours of thermal crashes before I finally got a successful run.

Nacos --- i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz ---- Radeon HD 7970 ; 1305 / 1875 ---- 58.7 ---- 2454


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nacos*
> 
> This is the run that ends the game for me. DJRamses, if you can beat this, then so be it. I have found the absolute maximum speed that the stock cooler on this thing can manage. Watercooling is just too 'spensive for me. This took 2 hours of thermal crashes before I finally got a successful run.
> 
> Nacos --- i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz ---- Radeon HD 7970 ; 1305 / 1875 ---- 58.7 ---- 2454


Good job man. Great card.


----------



## USFORCES

SB 980X SandyBridge? 980X-990X are GulfTown GT.


----------



## HmoobYaj87

2600k @ 4.8ghz
pcs+ 7870 Myst crossfire 1200/1500 (core/mem)



single 7870 1200/1500


----------



## nacos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Good job man. Great card.


Thanks. I can't seem to go past 1.3v at all though because while the Gigabyte Windforce cooler is amazing for cooling the gpu, it hardly touches the VRMs so 1.3v already pushes VRM temps above 100C and I always crash when VRMs go above 120C.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> SB 980X SandyBridge? 980X-990X are GulfTown GT.


Do you mean I didn't put them in the good category, sorry you are not clear. I think I need to redo the CPU chart.


----------



## nacos

KaRLiToS you should try the singles and doubles catagory as well with your 7970s


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nacos*
> 
> This is the run that ends the game for me. DJRamses, if you can beat this, then so be it. I have found the absolute maximum speed that the stock cooler on this thing can manage. Watercooling is just too 'spensive for me. This took 2 hours of thermal crashes before I finally got a successful run.
> 
> Nacos --- i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz ---- Radeon HD 7970 ; 1305 / 1875 ---- 58.7 ---- 2454


Yes, great job. And a big respect to you. I ve not often so a decent challenge how in this Forum. I ve great fun here. Realy!

But, i dont Know, if this my end of the Hardware. I can Clock till 1598Mhz at 3dmark 11. Valley need a littel more Power. But it works with 1577Mhz...
Sorry naco.









update:
DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,81Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1577Mhz / 7328Mhz ---- 58,8 ---- 2459


My CPU is a i7 980 (without X) Gulftown


----------



## KaRLiToS

...


----------



## nacos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I didnt really have the time to bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went on my girlfriend laptop and she is running 720p, I notice what is wrong. The problem lies with lower resolution.
> 
> *Anyone has a solution, should I minimize all graphs and everything to accomodate all resolutions?*


I don't know what's wrong with the graphs. It displays incorrectly for me too, but my resolution is 2560x1440.


----------



## nacos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> Yes, great job. And a big respect to you. I ve not often so a decent challenge how in this Forum. I ve great fun here. Realy!
> 
> But, i dont Know, if this my end of the Hardware. I can Clock till 1598Mhz at 3dmark 11. Valley need a littel more Power. But it works with 1577Mhz...
> Sorry naco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update:
> DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,81Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1577Mhz / 7328Mhz ---- 58,8 ---- 2459
> 
> 
> My CPU is a i7 980 (without X) Gulftown


Nice! What is your cooling setup like?


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nacos*
> 
> Nice! What is your cooling setup like?


Watercooling and both Radis are standing outside at -4°C.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Bought me a diamond 7970 reference for a side-upgrade after seeing titan benches lets see if tsm recommendation pays out XD...
My wife would rejoice with my 7950 maybe will sell that one XD


----------



## nacos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> Watercooling and both Radis are standing outside at -4°C.


Wow that's awesome. I wish I could do something like that at my house but my temps outside my house are anywhere from 21C to 45C depending on the time of the year haha.

How do you keep the condensation under control with below ambient temps?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3zyd*
> 
> n3zyd --- I7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz ---- 560ti SLI 903 / 2100 ---- 74.2 ---- 3104
> 
> I was surprised how well sli 560ti 1Gb, benched compared to some of the beastly systems here


Your score was not legit, set to Extreme HD.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you mean I didn't put them in the good category, sorry you are not clear. I think I need to redo the CPU chart.


Just noticed you added SB to the 980X & 990X in the list guessing you meant SandyBridge, when they are GulfTown CPU's, unless SB stands for something else.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> Your score was not legit, set to Extreme HD.


My Lenovo Y580 Gaming Laptop did not get added, Post #1033


----------



## DJRamses

Yes...
condencing is under control.








Do that the 4th jear..


----------



## Rbby258

crysis 3 comes out in 5 minuets, anyone know if it has a built in benchmark tool?


----------



## deafboy

OP looks fine when I have the window wide enough but not so much when I narrow it down.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> My Lenovo Y580 Gaming Laptop did not get added, Post #1033


It is, I was reprogramming my formulas to add the i7 3610QM to the "*i7 others*" category. and I had to manually add the GTX 660m to the GPU list not to affect normal GTX 660 Average FPS.

=countif('TOP 30 (All Setup)'!C2:C298;"i7 9*")+countif('TOP 30 (All Setup)'!C2:C298;"i7 8*")+countif('TOP 30 (All Setup)'!C2:C298;"E5645")+countif('TOP 30 (All Setup)'!C2:C298;"W3520")+countif('TOP 30 (All Setup)'!C2:C298;"*i7 3610QM*")









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Just noticed you added SB to the 980X & 990X in the list guessing you meant SandyBridge, when they are GulfTown CPU's, unless SB stands for something else.


Thanks for mentionning.

I decided to add the i7 920, 930, 940, 950, 960, 970, 980x, 990x (i7 860) and some other to the *i7 Others* Category. I know this category has a lot of possibilities but its older than the 2500k so I try to prioritise latest technology.


----------



## th3illusiveman

It's a shame my thermal pads won't arrive before Titan... the highest voltage i've been able to bench so far is 1.225mv and i completed a run at 1300Mhz. If i could have pushed it to 1.25 or even 1.275 i'm sure it could have been something special.

It will look like childs play when compared to a 1K GPU sadly....


----------



## Tman5293

Here's my best score yet:

Tman5293 ---- AMD FX-8350 @ 4.72Ghz ---- AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ; 1175MHz / 1600MHz ---- 47.4 ---- 1985


----------



## ElementR

*ElementR --- 3770k @ 4.1Ghz ---- MSI 7970 Lightning ; 1300 / 1600 ----52.9 ---- 2214*


----------



## cyper.bg

cyper.bg --- i7 950 @ 4.2Ghz ---- Gigabyte 7970 GV-R797OC-3GD ; 1330 / 1910 ----57.4 ---- 2401


----------



## Gooberman

Gooberman --- i5 3570k @4.5 Ghz ---- XFX Double D HD 7950 ; 1200/1625 ---- 48.2 ---- 2018
Everyone likes newer drivers


----------



## yawa

Here's mine. Not too shabby.


----------



## Awk34

Awk34 --- 3770k @ 4.3Ghz ---- 1x MSI GTX 670 PE ; 1081MHz Core / 1552MHz Memory ---- 59.2 AVG. FPS ---- 2478


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> "This is something I found interesting. Nvidia has much more users but has a worse ranking average".
> 
> I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I want pain free PhysX when the rare game supports it, so I have been 'green' for awhile now.
> Borderlands 2 with high PhysX was glorious!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## J!NX

Hello all! Heres my score, please feel free to comment any opinions or questions on my results.



J!NX --- i7-3770k @4.5ghz ---- 2 EVGA GTX 670 Vanilla ; 1015 / 1752 ---- 85.4 ---- 3573


----------



## mdbsat

mdbsat --- [email protected] ---- EVGA 660Ti (SLI) ; 933MHz / 1502MHz ---- 60.2 ---- 2519

I have been out of the game for awhile so I have no idea if this is decent or not. I cannot seem to OC my cards so this is stock. Either way it is great to have another beautiful benchmark to run!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy---i7 [email protected] crossfire;1125/1575---88.9---3721



a few extra FPS with 13.2b6 vs 12.11b11

13.2 and 13.1 always give me a HD Audio Controller error in device manager??


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awk34*
> 
> Awk34 --- 3770k @ 4.3Ghz ---- 1x MSI GTX 670 PE ; 1081MHz Core / 1552MHz Memory ---- 59.2 AVG. FPS ---- 2478


You need to use Extreme HD preset


----------



## s1rrah

Here's my first run:



...

2700K @ 5.0ghz
SLI GTX @ 1334mhz core

Now I have to figure out why some of the other 670 SLI rigs are so much higher...

Hmmm ... this is going to make me lose sleep, I can already tell.


----------



## flash2021

delete


----------



## Raptorpowa

Raptorpowa--i7 920 @ 4.0 ghz---2 sapphire radeon HD---1100/1450---82.1----3433

new score using 13.2 beta 6..not bad for an old fart i7 920


----------



## J!NX

UPDATED!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J!NX*
> 
> Hello all! Heres my score, please feel free to comment any opinions or questions on my results.
> 
> 
> 
> J!NX --- i7-3770k @4.5ghz ---- 2 EVGA GTX 670 Vanilla ; 1015 / 1752 ---- 85.4 ---- 3573


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Guess overclocking these 7870 tahiti le's don't gain much.

Stock 975/1500 with + 20% power


Overclocked 1200/1500 + 20% power


----------



## kx11

someone tried TITAN


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is this better

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdG54TU1vLTBNXzhvZ1RpRE1sci1ZZ2c&output=html&widget=true


----------



## CramComplex

*CramComplex --- i5 2500k @ 4.3Ghz ---- PowerColor HD 7850 Ref. ; 1260 / 1345 ---- 30.2 FPS ---- 1263*





Meager score for a $120 GPU :/


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Is this better


Yes the formatting is better than what is currently on the first page right now. No tables or charts are cut off and they are centered properly. Of course, this is when I set my chrome browser to full screen and remove the ads to the right via settings.

When I don't have it it full screen mode the charts and everything else are cut-off. It's still better because the original one would still have cut-off charts even when in full screen.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> someone tried TITAN


Is this stock? Wow, nice performance! I'd love to see an OC result!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Is this stock? Wow, nice performance! I'd love to see an OC result!


Preset are *Ultra*, not Extreme HD.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Yes the formatting is better than what is currently on the first page right now. No tables or charts are cut off and they are centered properly. Of course, this is when I set my chrome browser to full screen and remove the ads to the right via settings.


Many thanks for your input, Original post now modified.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdbsat*
> 
> mdbsat --- [email protected] ---- EVGA 660Ti (SLI) ; 933MHz / 1502MHz ---- 60.2 ---- 2519
> 
> I have been out of the game for awhile so I have no idea if this is decent or not. I cannot seem to OC my cards so this is stock. Either way it is great to have another beautiful benchmark to run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Overvolt and over clock those babies, you are way below. My 660 non Ti SLi got 66 FPS Average.... so if you overclock, i expect to see at least 66-72 FPS, or even more







... Single 7970's and 680's "on some weird cooling" are getting up to 58 fps


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Preset are *Ultra*, not Extreme HD.


It should be similar though I imagine. They could have run it with lower AA but that would be foolish me thinks. 52fps doesn't seem that fast for the juggernaut.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It should be similar though I imagine. They could have run it with lower AA but that would be foolish me thinks. 52fps doesn't seem that fast for the juggernaut.


Yeah, I saw very good reviews on Multi-monitors with the Titan. Its just sad they didn't do Unigine Valley in Extreme HD, that way we could've compared better.


----------



## tsm106

It should do well, it's a big powerful chip with a proper memory interface.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm still hoping to be able to land a couple whenever my tax money finally comes in. Probably be out of stock for months though...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm still hoping to be able to land a couple whenever my tax money finally comes in. Probably be out of stock for months though...


There's no cap on production right? You will be fine. I think you'll be happy with it till winter arrives...


----------



## iDuskFang

iDuskFang --- i7 3820 @ 4.5Ghz --- XFX 7970 Core; 1110/1800 ---- 45.3 FPS ---- 1895



This seem okay to everybody? Still new to the whole GPU Overclocking thing but it seems ppl have memory clock a lot lower than mine and varies depending on the OC more relative than I've been testing it. But atm 1110Mhz GPU Clock is the highest I can get it without glitches and from there I've done 1375(stock)-1800 with no other changes but FPS increases. It crashes at 1850 or above but still. Whaaaatever.


----------



## tsm106

Memory speed is good but core speed is where its at with tahiti.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Preset are *Ultra*, not Extreme HD.


Dang, I didn't see that!


----------



## Yzed608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Is this better


I use default board settings and all of the charts are cut off.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Conwa --- [email protected] Ghz ---- 7850 CF ; 1200 / 1400---- 64.2 FPS ---- 2684
> 
> 
> 
> Any good for 7850 CF?


Wow! I was wondering how crossfired 7850's would do. Now I'm tempted to pick a second one up.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> homestyle and mark, let's shoot for 51^.
> 
> rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1253 / 1716 ---- 50.9 ---- 2129
> 
> i got some NyQuil if i catch a cold. ha!


going up 100 mhz on the cpu alone netted my .2 fps. i might overclock the cpu when i have more time this weekend.

btw, im on air and only using 1.193 volts for the 1260 core.

homestyle ---- 3570k @ 4.5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1260 / 1775 ---- 51.1 ----2137


----------



## num1son

New submission:


num1son --- [email protected] 4.7Ghz ---- 4x GTX580 3gb ; 785 / 2010 ---- 106.3 AVG. FPS ---- 4447 Score

One better still:



num1son --- [email protected] 4.7Ghz ---- 4x GTX580 3gb ; 840 / 2025 ---- 109.6 AVG. FPS ---- 4584 Score


----------



## BodgeITandRun

BodgeITandRun --- i7 990x @ 4.5Ghz --- HD 7970 (Sapphire Dual X) 1310 / 1870 ---- 53.7 FPS ---- 2294


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> going up 100 mhz on the cpu alone netted my .2 fps. i might overclock the cpu when i have more time this weekend.
> 
> btw, im on air and only using 1.193 volts for the 1260 core.


Hmmmm, maybe I should crank my 2500k to 5Ghz for a Bench run









Then maybe I could finally beat whoever has the 580 SLI above my 660Ti SLI.


----------



## psikeiro

psikeiro --- [email protected] ---- 2x Gigabyte WIndforce 7950s ; 1235 / 1620 ---- 96.2 ---- 4023


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> psikeiro --- [email protected] ---- 2x Gigabyte WIndforce 7950s ; 1235 / 1620 ---- 96.2 ---- 4023


If you can crank up your mems to 1700~1800 you'd be golden!


----------



## Trexpaxs

I PRESENT!

The lowest score in this whole thread
(it wouldent do ultra HD so I took those settings and ran it lol


----------



## avesdude

Don't worry Trexpaxs, I'm trying to run it on my linux server. It's rocking a Celeron G1620 / ATI5670. I'll help you bring up the bottom although I might not have data till tomorrow.

EDIT:
My data. Yeah, struggling to keep 1fps on this. I actually think this might be the lowest _possible_ score. Like you can't go below 1fps and 42 points.

For the chart:
avesdude --- G1620 @ 2.70GHz ---- HD 5670 ; 775 / 1000 ---- 1.0 ---- 42



My redemption run (NOT ON EXTREME HD, NOT FOR THE TABLE) but since I think the card earned it.



I don't think the 512 is enough.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If you can crank up your mems to 1700~1800 you'd be golden!


Not golden as of right now?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> going up 100 mhz on the cpu alone netted my .2 fps. i might overclock the cpu when i have more time this weekend.
> 
> btw, im on air and only using 1.193 volts for the 1260 core.
> 
> homestyle ---- 3570k @ 4.5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1260 / 1775 ---- 51.1 ----2137
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


1.19v? unbelievable. great job! you guys ready for 52? ha! let's just compete in price.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Not golden as of right now?


You actually had an awesome run, specially that you broke the 4k barrier, I'm just saying you should push your 2 cards some more and aim for 4100~4200+ points!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 1.19v? unbelievable. great job! you guys ready for 52? ha! let's just compete in price.


Ohh me like this! I think I will push my CPU to 4.7 and re-run some benches, I really want to beat out the 670s.

Just a personal goal folks!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> going up 100 mhz on the cpu alone netted my .2 fps. i might overclock the cpu when i have more time this weekend.
> 
> btw, im on air and only using 1.193 volts for the 1260 core.
> 
> homestyle ---- 3570k @ 4.5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1260 / 1775 ---- 51.1 ----2137


Dude, you should be able to beat my 2141 score then, push that sucker some more! I'm also running using my stock air cooler but I have my card at 1.263mV.

I'm really aiming to beat the 670s on the list as a personal goal, I just have the bad luck of living in a tropical country with weather right around 89~92*F right now!









I really need to find a way to cool my rig and run some more benchies!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ohh me like this! I think I will push my CPU to 4.7 and re-run some benches, I really want to beat out the 670s.
> 
> Just a personal goal folks!


lol. you can try but i think we have a better chance in firestrike.









$330 before a $30 mail in rebate. ha!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> someone tried TITAN


Wow ... I'm glad I'm sticking with dual 670's until 2014 ...










I figured it would be way higher ...

hmmm...


----------



## Spooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> someone tried TITAN


Titan have 6gb Mem not ? why is it showing 4 ?


----------



## Trexpaxs

that is bacause the titan has 2 cores, so you have 3Gb of effective memory.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexpaxs*
> 
> that is bacause the titan has 2 cores, so you have 3Gb of effective memory.










No No No


----------



## Yungbenny911

*[UPDATE] Yungbenny911 --- i7 3610QM @ 2.30 Ghz ---- Gtx 660m ; 1220 / 3100 ---- 16.2 ---- 678*



This mobile Gpu Is actually Surprising me big time lol... I can only imagine what the 680m will do, probably compete with HD 7850. If anyone knows where to find Mobile Gpu users, it will be cool to have them come and input their scores. But that would be more work for the OP though







...


----------



## Trexpaxs

oh sorry I'm being ******ed


----------



## Spooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexpaxs*
> 
> oh sorry I'm being ******ed


na only need more coffie


----------



## kjekay

What memory do you run Spooks?

I suspect its my unbranded ddr3 1600 crap thats the culprit in me not getting same score as you with my 660ti


----------



## Spooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> What memory do you run Spooks?
> 
> I suspect its my unbranded ddr3 1600 crap thats the culprit in me not getting same score as you with my 660ti


i dont tink its your Mem if i look @ the Mem juse and cpu its not alote so dont tink it wil make alote of fps
i dont know the 660 ti you have i have the msi pe and @ 60 % fan speed it only hit 58C max
and your monitor windows shows all stable or is it spiking a bit ?


----------



## wseroyer

Wseroyer

[email protected];1125/1575----47.4----1984


----------



## kjekay

But what are the speed of your system ram? I cant see your rig in your profile :/

I was running Core at 1350mhz and memory at +680 offset. i5 3570k @ 4.6

Even if you have a littlebit higher vram clock than me, it should not compensate that much for the minimum and maximum fps you are getting compared to me.

So i suspects its the system ram But only if you have faster than ddr3 1600.

Your cooling is very nice







I was around 60-65ish on my valley run.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> State that you are running X-fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I was like yeah right... photoshop lol


Thx mate, i just coppied my single hd 7950 form.

I am 10 in dual gpu chart, yupiiiiii.


----------



## Spooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> But what are the speed of your system ram? I cant see your rig in your profile :/
> 
> I was running Core at 1350mhz and memory at +680 offset. i5 3570k @ 4.6
> 
> Even if you have a littlebit higher vram clock than me, it should not compensate that much for the minimum and maximum fps you are getting compared to me.
> 
> So i suspects its the system ram But only if you have faster than ddr3 1600.
> 
> Your cooling is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was around 60-65ish on my valley run.


i have a i5 3570k @ 4.2 Ghz i juse 8gb 1600 Mhz Mem Crucial SSD

and if you lower your core is it not more stable in the fps ?
you realy maxing it haha


----------



## 12Cores

12Cores --- FX-8320 @ 4.9ghz ---- 7970 ; 1275 / 1800 ---- 53 ---- 2219


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> 12Cores --- FX-8320 @ 4.9ghz ---- 7970 ; 1275 / 1800 ---- 53 ---- 2219


12cores, you need a screenshot in-game.

I need someone who still have the graphs cut off to PM me. I don't understand, it even work on my girlfriend laptop (1368x768) . I wonder if people still run 800x600.


----------



## Pen2penguin

NEW SCORE

Pen2penguin---- FX-8120 @ 4.1Ghz auto ---- GTX 670 SLI
PT 117% / GPU +115 Hhz /MEM +208Mhz



Anyone have any recommendations for my SLI setup? I just cant seem to get the numbers I wish I was at. I'd be happy to clock and get to 3k, but anywhere after these clock settings and it crashes. They never get hotter than 62C

Should I just get the waterblocks or something? They are normal stock eVGA GTX 670s.
edit: I am also running two monitors, one that is a simple 19" 1600x900 for randoms like sensor monitoring; my main monitor is a 27" 1920x1080 (true HD) that connects via HDMI


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spooks*
> 
> and if you lower your core is it not more stable in the fps ?
> you realy maxing it haha


Yes i soo bad wanted to beat your score yesterday lol









I really pushed it hard, had to try with alot of runs before getting 1 successfull run, and it started to smell hot electricity in my room







So i dont think i want to push it further.

So thats why i thought there may be another bottleneck. Do you run valley from SSD? I have a mechanical drive, but it should not matter since everything is loaded into ram & vram to begin with anyway?

But im pretty sure its all about the cooling and you have much much better airflow than me. Not every little system part has thermal monitoring unfortunately


----------



## Spooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Yes i soo bad wanted to beat your score yesterday lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really pushed it hard, had to try with alot of runs before getting 1 successfull run, and it started to smell hot electricity in my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i dont think i want to push it further.
> 
> So thats why i thought there may be another bottleneck. Do you run valley from SSD? I have a mechanical drive, but it should not matter since everything is loaded into ram & vram to begin with anyway?
> 
> But im pretty sure its all about the cooling and you have much much better airflow than me. Not every little system part has thermal monitoring unfortunately


haha
you have the new drivers and my cooling is not bad idd watercooling on cpu and have 6 fans in my case it helps
i dont tink ssd wil help alote
i stil need to oc my cpu so maby i can 1800?








sorry i cant help you any more


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pen2penguin*
> 
> NEW SCORE
> 
> Pen2penguin---- FX-8120 @ 4.1Ghz auto ---- GTX 670 SLI
> PT 117% / GPU +115 Hhz /MEM +208Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for my SLI setup? I just cant seem to get the numbers I wish I was at. I'd be happy to clock and get to 3k, but anywhere after these clock settings and it crashes. They never get hotter than 62C
> 
> Should I just get the waterblocks or something? They are normal stock eVGA GTX 670s.
> edit: I am also running two monitors, one that is a simple 19" 1600x900 for randoms like sensor monitoring; my main monitor is a 27" 1920x1080 (true HD) that connects via HDMI


Sheesh! That's a really low score for your SLI, i wonder where the bottle neck might be coming from. Are those reference 670's? my 660's get 66FPS in SLI and i still think that's a *****ty score


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey KaRLiTos - thanks for the thread!! +1


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks Jpmboy


----------



## TommyMoore

[email protected] SLI;1302/3404----68.8----2877


----------



## s1rrah

So what are the score intensive system settings for this?

I've only run the test a couple times with a high score so far of 3504 but I see some of the other dual 670 SLI systems getting a good bit higher ...

I'm running:

2700K @ 5.0ghz
16gb Mushkin RAM @ 1866mhz

GTX 670 4GB @ +41 offset on core (not sure what the mhz is for that)
@ +10 offset for mem (haven't pushed mem much)

1st card is water cooled and stays below 48C
2nd card is stock air cooled (Galaxy) and stays below 61C

Both cards are maxed voltage (1.75 or some other)

Hard drive: 2x Velociraptor in RAID 0

...

All of that said? What are the most important factors in improving score? Does hard drive speed have anything to do with it? What sort of settings in Nvidia Control Panel are people using? These sort of things.

Nice thread. Love benchmark contests ...


----------



## KaRLiToS

.


----------



## 12Cores

12Cores --- FX-8320 @ 4.9ghz ---- 7970 ; 1275 / 1800 ---- 53.3 ---- 2228



Sorry, I did not see the new screenshot requirements, my score went up on this run







.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> 12Cores --- FX-8320 @ 4.9ghz ---- 7970 ; 1275 / 1800 ---- 53.3 ---- 2228
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I did not see the new screenshot requirements, my score went up on this run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It was always a requirement







. I trusted your score thats why I never asked you.


----------



## veblen

veblen --- [email protected] ---- GTX 580 ; 1010/2300 ---- 42.2 ---- 1767


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3zyd*
> 
> n3zyd --- I7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz ---- 560ti SLI 903 / 2100 ---- 74.2 ---- 3104
> 
> I was surprised how well sli 560ti 1Gb, benched compared to some of the beastly systems here


Your two 560TI's beat my two 6970's by 14 FPS. Damn!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Your two 560TI's beat my two 6970's by 14 FPS. Damn!


He has it set for the wrong resolution. He should set it to 1920x1080 that's why he's kicking butt!


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> He has it set for the wrong resolution. He should set it to 1920x1080 that's why he's kicking butt!


Ah thats why, thanks. What a cheater!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Your two 560TI's beat my two 6970's by 14 FPS. Damn!


you should use HD extreme setting. not Custom.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you should use HD extreme setting. not Custom.


He should, not me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> He should, not me.


opps - ...see my avatar?


----------



## Jpmboy

okay - so i have these 2 7970s and have never really OCd them except for noob OC in CCC. I have sapphire cards and trixx. the ASIC for each card is > 70. they are both watercooled.

How do I REALLY OC these cards. what test method is good? I'd rather not turn them into flashcubes... slow and careful method?


----------



## Wooojciech1983

@DJRamses,Can You please tell me what voltage have You used to clock Your card so high? Where do You think is the safe limit and where it becomes risky to degrade the card?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy


Hey, I'm thinking of changing to my single card score. Whatcha think? Theres more action in the single card category.









tsm106 --- [email protected] 5.1Ghz ---- 7970 ; 1370 / 1875 ---- 59.5 FPS ---- 2491


----------



## rdr09

update

rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1255 / 1716 ---- 51.2 ---- 2143



might as well enjoy it while it last or while the Titans are not here yet.

thanks, KaRLiToS. will vote yes.


----------



## veblen

veblen --- [email protected] ---- 7970 ; 1275/1800 ---- DELETED DUE TO BUGGED RUN


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Wow! I was wondering how crossfired 7850's would do. Now I'm tempted to pick a second one up.


I advice that you do!







With my 1440P screen I can max out almost everything!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - so i have these 2 7970s and have never really OCd them except for noob OC in CCC. I have sapphire cards and trixx. the ASIC for each card is > 70. they are both watercooled.
> 
> How do I REALLY OC these cards. what test method is good? I'd rather not turn them into flashcubes... slow and careful method?


Google it or do it like this:

First raise your core clock in steps of 20/30/40 and bench it till it crashes.
When it crashes raise your voltage till its stable. Continue that till you got the speed you want.
When your core clock is on the desired speed do the same with your memory.

OR: do it faster and take the settings from someone else and adjust your voltage/core clock/ memory (lower voltage if stable and higher if unstable).
Im not an expert but the only way to brick your cards is ultra high voltage (beyond specifications) or very high temperatures.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pen2penguin*
> 
> NEW SCORE
> 
> Pen2penguin---- FX-8120 @ 4.1Ghz auto ---- GTX 670 SLI
> PT 117% / GPU +115 Hhz /MEM +208Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for my SLI setup? I just cant seem to get the numbers I wish I was at. I'd be happy to clock and get to 3k, but anywhere after these clock settings and it crashes. They never get hotter than 62C
> 
> Should I just get the waterblocks or something? They are normal stock eVGA GTX 670s.
> edit: I am also running two monitors, one that is a simple 19" 1600x900 for randoms like sensor monitoring; my main monitor is a 27" 1920x1080 (true HD) that connects via HDMI


How is the 19 inch screen connected? Connect it with your onboard gpu and turn that on in your bios.
Or just disconnect and run the benchmark again..


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> veblen --- [email protected] ---- 7970 ; 1275/1800 ---- 55.6 ---- 2325


That score is Obvious inflated due to MVP

A 7970 cannot get that Max FPS without MVP.

I should know as my 7970 at the same clocks will only get 103 max fps, and with MVP i get 180+ Max

This forum seems to be full of cheaters haha


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> That score is Obvious inflated due to MVP
> 
> A 7970 cannot get that Max FPS without MVP.
> 
> I should know as my 7970 at the same clocks will only get 103 max fps, and with MVP i get 180+ Max
> 
> This forum seems to be full of cheaters haha


I don't think you can get MVP enabled with SB-E.......


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Ryld Baenre --- i5 3570K @ 4.5 GHz ---- EVGA GTX 670 4Gb Superclocked ; 1228 MHz / 3829 MHz ---- 48.0 ---- 2010



That's likely as high as it will go with the GPU OC'd. Any more points will have to come from bumping up the CPU clock or flashing a custom BIOS to the GPU so I can raise the voltage. Max temp was only 62 C.


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I don't think you can get MVP enabled with SB-E.......


then how the hell has he got that max fps?


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> That score is Obvious inflated due to MVP
> 
> A 7970 cannot get that Max FPS without MVP.
> 
> I should know as my 7970 at the same clocks will only get 103 max fps, and with MVP i get 180+ Max
> 
> This forum seems to be full of cheaters haha


Check your facts on MVP before you hurl accusations.

That said, the max FPS does look inflated - perhaps a bug occurred during the run. Will do a re-run.


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Check your facts on MVP before you hurl accusations.
> 
> That said, the max FPS does look inflated - perhaps a bug occurred during the run. Will do a re-run.


Yea sorry, when i saw the CPu i saw the first number and ignored the rest









Easy to do.


----------



## joblanx

joblanx --- i73770k @ 5.2 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW ; 1315 / 3506 ---- 51.5 ---- 2155


----------



## tsm106

My 7970 at nose bleed clocks of 1370/1870 hit max 113 fps so ugh... I wonder how he got 198fps max?


----------



## joblanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joblanx*
> 
> joblanx --- i73770k @ 5.2 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW ; 1315 / 3506 ---- 51.5 ---- 2155


my strongest setup so far


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> That score is Obvious inflated due to MVP
> 
> A 7970 cannot get that Max FPS without MVP.
> 
> I should know as my 7970 at the same clocks will only get 103 max fps, and with MVP i get 180+ Max
> 
> This forum seems to be full of cheaters haha


x79? iGPU?


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> Yea sorry, when i saw the CPu i saw the first number and ignored the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to do.


No worries.









Good catch though - the run was bugged; have deleted my score.







Wonder how it happened.


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch though - the run was bugged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how it happened.


Did you Rerun?
if you did what score did you get, Im interested in how much benefit that CPU gives over say a 3770k


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> Did you Rerun?
> if you did what score did you get, Im interested in how much benefit that CPU gives over say a 3770k


Not much, I think. A 3770K ought to do better than a 3930K at similar clocks, going by previous versions of Unigine.

Here's the re-run:

veblen --- [email protected] ---- 7970 ; 1275/1800 ---- 52.3 ---- 2187



Much more reasonable.









Trying to replicate the bugged run; that'd be a pretty awesome "tweak".


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hey, I'm thinking of changing to my single card score. Whatcha think? Theres more action in the single card category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsm106 --- [email protected] 5.1Ghz ---- 7970 ; 1370 / 1875 ---- 59.5 FPS ---- 2491


*Tell me what you think if I add this rule*

I've been thinking about that since an hour now. I think I have found out a solution with rules.

"*If a member with multiple cards, wants to be part of the Single GPUs category , HE CAN ONLY IF HE MANAGES TO MAKE A SPOT IN TOP 5(or top 10 maybe), I'll make an extra entry*"

Lets says TSM106 has a score that can beat everyone.

I will leave his entry as QuadFire member in ALL SETUP category and also Quadfire category ,and I will make *another* entry in Single GPU

This way:



If I start doing this to everyone , it will add to much to my task, LIKE very TOO MUCH, thats is why I am limiting the oppurtinity to do the Top 5 ONLY. I will not be doing this for Dual or Triple Cards.


----------



## jjpctech

Here is my best score.
Couldn't get better as my 7970 craps out with more Mhz unless i do 1.4V

JJPCTECH --- i7 [email protected] ---- DCII 7970 ; 1260 / 1825 ---- 54.6 ---- 2283


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> Here is my best score.
> Couldn't get better as my 7970 craps out with more Mhz unless i do 1.4V
> 
> JJPCTECH --- i7 [email protected] ---- DCII 7970 ; 1260 / 1825 ---- 54.6 ---- 2283


Nice job.


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Nice job.


Im jealous of that 7970's clock lol

What Voltage did it need to be stable @ 1275?


----------



## Deadboy90

This is probobly the most relaxing benchmark ever.


----------



## Majorhi

Majorhi --- FX4100 @ 4.5Ghz --- CF ASUS 6870's 950/1150 --- 42.1 --- 1763

Grabbed the latest Beta 6's. Slight improvement.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> This is probobly the most relaxing benchmark ever.


LOL ...

It soothes me too.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Tell me what you think if I add this rule* many members have been asking.



Spoiler: NEW RULE CHECK IT OUT PLEASE!



"*If a member with multiple cards, wants to be part of the Single GPUs category , HE CAN ONLY IF HE MANAGES TO MAKE A SPOT IN TOP 5(or top 10 maybe), I'll make an extra entry*"

Lets says TSM106 has a score that can beat everyone.

I will leave his entry as QuadFire member in ALL SETUP category and also Quadfire category ,and I will make *another* entry in Single GPU

This way:



If I start doing this to everyone , it will add to much to my task, LIKE very TOO MUCH, thats is why I am limiting the oppurtinity to do the Top 5 ONLY. I will not be doing this for Dual or Triple Cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy----i7 [email protected] 7970 crossfire----1200/1600----92.4----3865



SCORE UPDATE. That was fun. First real OC of these cards. Trixx holds me tp 1187 mV. Do I need to flip the bios switch on the card to get higher mV?


----------



## jjpctech

I tweaked some settings and got this...


JJPCTECH --- i7 [email protected] ---- DCII 7970 ; 1260 / 1825 ---- 58.6 ---- 2454


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still think it ought to be just one submission per hardware. Members have to choose which score they want on the charts. If they have completely different rigs that's okay though. Just my opinion though, its up to you Karlitos.


----------



## lock3h

Lock3h --- [email protected] 3930k 4.7 Ghz ---- GPU 7970 ; 1340 / 1900 ---- AVG. FPS 61.0 ---- Score 2514


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lock3h*
> 
> Lock3h --- [email protected] 3930k 4.7 Ghz ---- GPU 7970 ; 1340 / 1900 ---- AVG. FPS 61.0 ---- Score 2514


Something fishy here, I don.t undertsand why you have lower score (2514) than people with 60,2.

How am I suppose to fit you there?


----------



## looniam




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Something fishy here, I don.t undertsand why you have lower score (2514) than people with 60,2.
> 
> How am I suppose to fit you there?


Could it be that the gpu's were throttling? Mght breakup any linear relationship between FPS and Score?
How is score calculated?


----------



## Jpmboy

Please note update of post 1173


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Something fishy here, I don.t undertsand why you have lower score (2514) than people with 60,2.
> 
> How am I suppose to fit you there?


He is using a single card when those others are all SLI/Xfire, that may play a part in the score workings :/


----------



## {SAS}TB

quick one here

3 x 7970 @ 1130 / 1600
3930 @ 5.125

5704


----------



## jktmas

not a top card but it is a card. Just got it today, I will be overclocking some more but this is what i got.
User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score
Bazinga69 --- i5 3570k @4.2GHx --- Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 ; 830MHz / 1960 MHz (precision X) --- 30.9 --- 1291


----------



## Yungbenny911

Cheaters Cheaters Cheaters







.... As a Graphic designer myself, i don't trust most scores here with a finger







, And some people are starting to make mistakes themselves lol....







Higher FPS with lower score, now that's a first lool


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Cheaters Cheaters Cheaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... As a Graphic designer myself, i don't trust most scores here with a finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , And some people are starting to make mistakes themselves lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher FPS with lower score, now that's a first lool


Yes, thats a first, I have entered all those 240 entries manually and its the first score I see not in proportion with the FPS. I am not sure if its true, I ask another bench.

lock3h


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd hate if we had to institute some sort of rep requirement to be on the chart due to cheating...


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, thats a first, I have entered all those 240 entries manually and its the first score I see not in proportion with the FPS. I am not sure if its true, I ask another bench.
> 
> lock3h


Whose being accused of cheating?


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Dude, you should be able to beat my 2141 score then, push that sucker some more! I'm also running using my stock air cooler but I have my card at 1.263mV.
> 
> I'm really aiming to beat the 670s on the list as a personal goal, I just have the bad luck of living in a tropical country with weather right around 89~92*F right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to find a way to cool my rig and run some more benchies!


It starts artifacting once the temps start creeping up with 1.25+ volts. I can lower the volts and get higher clocks. It's a harmonic balance I achieve with my system.


----------



## cyper.bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> He is using a single card when those others are all SLI/Xfire, that may play a part in the score workings :/


Nope. The ratio between Score and FPS is a constant








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, thats a first, I have entered all those 240 entries manually and its the first score I see not in proportion with the FPS. I am not sure if its true, I ask another bench.
> 
> lock3h


Because he's cheating and HERE is a direct proof








The last 3 pages of the thread over there are a battle of the guys holding the top spots and me, claiming I'm a cheater and this fishy result here is an attempt to "prove" that fake results can enter the leaderboard here.
However the guy posting the fake result here doesn't seem to be very clever and have missed the important bit that the ratio between Score and FPS is a constant equal to 41.8* which is pretty obvious to anyone dealing with a large number of entries. Here's a pic:



And because it is not impossible to cheat and because they called me a cheater and demanded I make a video of my bench (which I will) I have a suggestion for here: for the Top 3 5 or 10 positions there should be a video of the bench + settings in CCC + GPU-Z/CPU-Z, etc.
You want to be in the top spots: then go the extra mile and provide a video proof with requirements set up by you.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'm trying to see what is legit and what isn't. I also rely on every members posting here to determine if anyone is cheating or not. We are all seing what is happenning. We are all here to analyse the scores. I want to keep this review as clean as possible.

If any of you see a cheater, don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## tsm106

That 61 fps score is obviously questionable. Compare the clocks... Unless there something in the water that makes his/her hexacore and 7970 achieve more per mhz...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Something fishy here, I don.t undertsand why you have lower score (2514) than people with 60,2.
> 
> How am I suppose to fit you there?


Lock3h --- [email protected] 3930k 4.7 Ghz ---- GPU 7970 ; 1340 / 1900 ---- AVG. FPS *61.0* ---- Score *2514* (I would ban that member)

His 61 fps, should have around 2550 of Score, not 2514, this will locate him in the 60,1 FPS (issh 60,2). Believe me, the score is directly proportionnal with the FPS.

And by the way *tsm106*, you are now the legit leader of single GPU.









*JJptech and lock3h* *deleted in suspicion of cheating.*


----------



## blackRott9

jdm317 legitimately did 57.9 FPS with a 7970 @ 1345|1850...

Some other scores seem off compared to that.


----------



## tsm106

I think that's a solid move. The problem with Heaven is it doesn't check driver settings so we are on the honor system. Though even with that disadvantage, we can ball park everyone's rig by matching clocks so it actually is very easy to spot the fishy posts.

What I can say for my part is my single and two way gpu runs are top 2 firestrike/extreme except the single firestrike where I'm behind the infamous ftw and the other ln2 guys. It's not a fluke. If yer gonna beat me, you're gonna need higher clocks and some cold stuff. Thankfully 3dmark does driver validation. Hey Unigine, you best take some notes.


----------



## cyper.bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> jdm317 legitimately did 57.9 FPS with a 7970 @ 1345|1850...


Fake and he openly admits it on another forum. I gave KaRLiToS links.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'd hate if we had to institute some sort of rep requirement to be on the chart due to cheating...


Sadly you may be onto something.


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyper.bg*
> 
> Fake and he openly admits it on another forum. I gave KaRLiToS links.


Oh really? That's sad people feel a need to cheat...

I guess the charts are fairly meaningless then. I've noticed other scores creeping in that are odd.

Guess I will confine my efforts to benches that at least make some attempt at flagging cheating.


----------



## cyper.bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Oh really? That's sad people feel a need to cheat...
> 
> I guess the charts are fairly meaningless then. I've noticed other scores creeping in that are odd.


That's why I suggested video proof for the top 10 spots - it is very hard to fake it.
I know I can provide one, because my result is 100% real


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyper.bg*
> 
> That's why I suggested video proof for the top 10 spots - it is very hard to fake it.
> I know I can provide one, because my result is 100% real


That would be perfectly fine by me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm fine with providing a video but my system ain't getting in the top 10!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Oh really? That's sad people feel a need to cheat...
> 
> *I guess the charts are fairly meaningless* then. I've noticed other scores creeping in that are odd.
> 
> Guess I will confine my efforts to benches that at least make some attempt at flagging cheating.


*It's like if you said that I did all this for nothing, for cheaters*? I don't see any cheaters here. If people want to cheat, they will do like *lock3h* and try to steal the First spot. Why would anyone cheat for the 9th spot anyway? This is OCN, I trust everyone one here until I discover the opposite. We are a nice community and we should all respect and help each other. And that include catching unwanted cheaters.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm fine with providing a video but my system ain't getting in the top 10!


How many weeks to Titan delivery?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Who knows? Don't even have my money yet because the IRS can't process a stupid refund within 3 weeks...


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *It's like if you said that I did all this for nothing, for cheaters*? I don't see any cheaters here. If people want to cheat, they will do like *lock3h* and try to steal the First spot. Why would anyone cheat for the 9th spot anyway? This is OCN, I trust everyone one here until I discover the opposite. We are a nice community and we should all respect and help each other. And that include catching unwanted cheaters.


I didn't say someone cheated for the 9th spot and they aren't cheating for said spot.

I'm just going to move on. Have a good one


----------



## deafboy

Updated

deafboy --- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- GTX670 SLI ; 1333/3580 ---- 92.6fps ---- 3875


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyper.bg*
> 
> Fake and he openly admits it on another forum. I gave KaRLiToS links.


??? I did what now? and on what forum?? Did I miss something??

edit: Maybe I misunderstood the conversation between you and Blackrott.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> ??? I did what now? and on what forum?? Did I miss something??


Not you *jdm317 !!!*


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Not you *jdm317 !!!*


Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## J!NX

*UPDATED!!!*

J!NX --- i7-3770k @4.5ghz ---- 2 EVGA GTX 670 Vanilla ; 1015 / 1752 ---- 86.4 ---- 3617


----------



## cyper.bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> ??? I did what now? and on what forum?? Did I miss something??
> 
> edit: Maybe I misunderstood the conversation between you and Blackrott.


I apologize, I meant JJptech, not you.
Sorry again


----------



## drnilly007

DrNilly007 --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- 660ti ; 1224Core /7000 Memory ----38 AVG. FPS ----1578 Score


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *It's like if you said that I did all this for nothing, for cheaters*? I don't see any cheaters here. If people want to cheat, they will do like *lock3h* and try to steal the First spot. Why would anyone cheat for the 9th spot anyway? This is OCN, I trust everyone one here until I discover the opposite. We are a nice community and we should all respect and help each other. And that include catching unwanted cheaters.


^ This I 100% agree!

I come here to have fun and bench and try to do things for personal achievement and I feel a lot of our OCN brethren are the same.

There is always the other % that just need to win and cheat and I feel as long as people do an honest job of policing things and have the whole community be helpful and mindful we can all have fun.

Let's stop with the finger pointing and do things privately via the OP if we have any issues with anyone's post.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyper.bg*
> 
> I apologize, I meant JJptech, not you.
> Sorry again


All is good.


----------



## BritishBob

I'm bored... I wonder how long I can hold the bottom spot...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

After my rant... Now onto some updated bench runs!

I was able to push my CPU OC to 4.7 Ghz and with my A/C on at full blast, I was able to push my air cooled card to 1260 / 1825 (effective 7300)

*Update #6*

*mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] 4.7Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 OC Edition ; 1260 Core / 7300 Memory ----51.5 AVG. FPS ----2157 Score*



Really super happy about my card! I didn't think it would be able to push this far! I can't wait to put this puppy under water!

Of course I need to get my Swiftech H220 in first and then my waterblock!


----------



## SoloCamo

Woot 3rd in the single cards spot! Well, 3rd out of 16 FX based cpu's that is.... oh well. Thought I could remain in the top 30 w/ my score of 2010, but seems every day I check I get pushed back a few spots, atleast I'm still in the top 50 for single gpu's... for now









Sad to see people feel the need to cheat on something that so much work has gone into, especially with a one man team handling it. Not only that, but why fabricate? Is the epeen that important?

Anyways, back on topic, glad to see the competition has fired up. Makes me want to push for a higher score again, but my 7970 has run out of steam for now on stock cooling.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> not a top card but it is a card. Just got it today, I will be overclocking some more but this is what i got.
> User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score
> Bazinga69 --- i5 3570k @4.2GHx --- Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 ; 830MHz / 1960 MHz (precision X) --- 30.9 --- 1291


Sorry to make you update it so soon, and its not an amazing upgrade, or top 30 but it makes me happy that i was able to get 22 more
Bazinga69 --- i5 3570k @4.2GHz --- Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 ; 855MHz / 1960 MHz (precision X) --- 31.4 --- 1313


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> After my rant... Now onto some updated bench runs!
> 
> I was able to push my CPU OC to 4.7 Ghz and with my A/C on at full blast, I was able to push my air cooled card to 1260 / 1825 (effective 7300)
> 
> *Update #6*
> 
> *mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] 4.7Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 OC Edition ; 1260 Core / 7300 Memory ----51.5 AVG. FPS ----2157 Score*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really super happy about my card! I didn't think it would be able to push this far! I can't wait to put this puppy under water!
> 
> Of course I need to get my Swiftech H220 in first and then my waterblock!


proud of you mark. you've achieved your goal. great job buddy.

edit: do you realize how close you are to 51.6? or 52?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> proud of you mark. you've achieved your goal. great job buddy.
> 
> edit: do you realize how close you are to 51.6? or 52?


Thank you rdr09! Look what you made me do! Now i have to aim for 51.7!









I think I'm really close to the wall of my card though (unless I put an air duct directly from my A/C to my PC!)









*update #7*

*mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] 4.7Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 OC Edition ; 1265 Core / (1850) 7400 Memory ----51.7 AVG. FPS ----2164 Score*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> *update #7*


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


lol.

@mark, do you realize how close you are to 51.8? or 52?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> lol.


rdr09, you too --->







Lol, you know what I mean.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> rdr09, you too --->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you know what I mean.


ok. i'll quit. warming up here in our area, so my card may have reached its highest. thanks for your hard work again.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ok. i'll quit. warming up here in our area, so my card may have reached its highest. thanks for your hard work again.


No no, I was just kidding, I don't mind. We will have new driver soon







.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No no, I was just kidding, I don't mind. We will have new driver soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i can play all my games with beta 6. but for the sake of benching - i'm in.


----------



## deafboy

I will have the top 670 SLI spot one way or another, lol, sooo close.


----------



## benfica

I guess i can fill that void for the HD6990 here is my first run
i5 [email protected] ATI

HD6990

950-1375

53.5FPS

2236


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Sorry Karlito! Super competitive juices kicking in!

I keep thinking my card hits a wall and I end up finding a way to push it higher! Really sorry for continuously sending updates!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

After a lot of prodding by rdr09 I finally hit all my goals!!!









*update #8* ... and hopefully the last... until a new driver comes out that is!









*mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] 4.7Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 OC Edition ; 1268 Core / (1861) 7444 Memory ----52.0 AVG. FPS ----2176 Score*



Phew that got my competitive juices going! Now onto lunch and then my work out! Yahoo!









This was so much fun! My first post was a score of 1851 and now I ended up having 2176! I never thought I'd be able to gain 325 points from my original post! Just awesome!

Big props goes out to Karlitos for all the hard work!


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Sorry Karlito! *Super competitive juices kicking in*!


No kidding. I pushed from about 11pm to 3:30am last night trying to get that last .1 fps till 58 and it felt like a blink... and never got it. I know you know how I feel, lol. Im determined to do it before we get a new driver as well, the card just wont get stable past 1850 regardless of volts. It doesnt make sense to me that I often would get seconds away from finishing, only to fail, regardless of voltage. This occured from about 1860-1940mhz. From 1850-1860 I just cant get rid of the stutter, the runs will finish but they are useless in terms of scoring. Before anyone asks why i would keep pushing upwards, my only answer is simply the idea that maybe i'm just not in the voltageToMHZ bracket that works, so I just keep pushing upwards. Is there a voltageToMHZ bracket? i have no clue. my theory is simply based on the observed fact that there are plenty of times that I would get massive improvements in stability by increasing a few mhz while decreasing did the opposite(at particular set voltage), as well as decreasing voltage sometimes giving me a near full run, whereas increasing it even 5mV caused it to hang immediately. I ruled out coincidence due to the fact that I could always replicate a near complete run over and over, for it to fail in the same spot every time. Zero artifacts(core sitting at 1300 to insure its not the culprit), 32c at full load. Mind you, im referring only to memory adjustments. I wish I had taken more time to record each step.

Can anyone confirm(relate) this? It is what it is.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Sorry to make you update it so soon, and its not an amazing upgrade, or top 30 but it makes me happy that i was able to get 22 more
> Bazinga69 --- i5 3570k @4.2GHz --- Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 ; 855MHz / 1960 MHz (precision X) --- 31.4 --- 1313


sorry forgot to post the pic for it


----------



## R1GG5

R1GG5 --- i5-3570K @ 4.8Ghz --- AMD HD 7970; 1150/1660 ---- 47.8 FPS ---- 1999

Score went up 199 points after installing 13.2 beta driver...


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> After a lot of prodding by rdr09 I finally hit all my goals!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *update #8* ... and hopefully the last... until a new driver comes out that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mark_thaddeus --- [email protected] 4.7Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 OC Edition ; 1268 Core / (1861) 7444 Memory ----52.0 AVG. FPS ----2176 Score*
> 
> Phew that got my competitive juices going! Now onto lunch and then my work out! Yahoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so much fun! My first post was a score of 1851 and now I ended up having 2176! I never thought I'd be able to gain 325 points from my original post! Just awesome!
> 
> Big props goes out to Karlitos for all the hard work!


do you realize how close you are to 100 fps max?

shoot for 52.3. im not far behind.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Guys you don't have to post every .1 fps increase you achieve. Just keep benching until you are sure you are at the absolute limit and then post. I'm sure Karlitos has a personal life.


----------



## lock3h

The Screen shot I posted is legit but..

I used tweaked driver settings to prove that people are cheating with their benchmark runs, I question all the top Single GPU Scores on this forum, they are questionable, I'm glad my score wasn't added.

I could video the run and show the tweaked settings with radeon pro and CCC, I know people are at on this forum. including CYPER.

Feel free to ban me or whatever, but I did this to show a few people what was going on.


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> ViperSB1 --- Xeon [email protected] 4Ghz ---- GTX 680 SLI ; 1241/1228 / 3260/3260 ---- 84.4 AVG FPS ---- 3530


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lock3h*
> 
> The Screen shot I posted is legit but..
> 
> I used tweaked driver settings to prove that people are cheating with their benchmark runs, *I'm glad my score wasn't added.*


I suspected it my self

Quote:


> I question all the top Single GPU Scores on this forum, they are questionable


I doubt they are questionnable, the top 1 in the Chart is legit.

Quote:


> I could video the run and show the tweaked settings with radeon pro and CCC, I know people are at on this forum. including CYPER.
> 
> Feel free to ban me or whatever, but *I did this to show a few people what was going on*.


And without success. Thank you, come again, or never come back.


----------



## lock3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Drivel


Have fun with your chart of cheats, your welcome to it


----------



## deafboy

Alright, well I guess this is it for the night. Not sure how those other 670 guys got over the 93 fps mark with their settings but I am determined to beat them this weekend, lol. So close.

deafboy --- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- GTX670 SLI ; 1346/3580 ---- 92.9fps ---- 3887


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joblanx*
> 
> joblanx --- i73770k @ 5.2 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW ; 1315 / 3506 ---- 51.5 ---- 2155


i have to question this guy here???? only 4 post and there all in this thread??? look at my clock a compared to his. what type of ram are u using and what speed????


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell me what you think if I add this rule* many members have been asking.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NEW RULE CHECK IT OUT PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> "*If a member with multiple cards, wants to be part of the Single GPUs category , HE CAN ONLY IF HE MANAGES TO MAKE A SPOT IN TOP 5(or top 10 maybe), I'll make an extra entry*"
> 
> Lets says TSM106 has a score that can beat everyone.
> 
> I will leave his entry as QuadFire member in ALL SETUP category and also Quadfire category ,and I will make *another* entry in Single GPU
> 
> This way:
> 
> 
> 
> If I start doing this to everyone , it will add to much to my task, LIKE very TOO MUCH, thats is why I am limiting the oppurtinity to do the Top 5 ONLY. I will not be doing this for Dual or Triple Cards.


looks more like a "Give TSM106 special treatment rule" more than anything else.

Limiting it to Quadfire and top five is incredibly specific it will benefit no one but him. He already has #1 all config and quad config, that should be enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still think it ought to be just one submission per hardware. Members have to choose which score they want on the charts. If they have completely different rigs that's okay though. Just my opinion though, its up to you Karlitos.


This, pick a category and stick with it. imo


----------



## lilchronic

i see u in here joblanx what u typing.


----------



## jdm317

Sitting here watching the temps drop with my computer sitting in the back doorway, radiators are soaking up the 1°C air









edit:

jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz ---- Diamond HD 7970 @1385/1850 ---- 58.9 ---- 2464


Im happy.


----------



## Livefreeordie89

3570k at 4.6 560ti's SLI 1125/975/1950/2080


----------



## muhd86

i have an sr2 with quad 7970 . just installed the latest beta 6 driver -== i have crossfire enabled ---

strange thing is with this benchmark the total score in extreme hd is no more then 2500 --why is that--i see the cpu utlisation no more then max 45 % on all gpus -

is it a bottle neck should i over clock the cpu --

need some serious help


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have an sr2 with quad 7970 . just installed the latest beta 6 driver -== i have crossfire enabled ---
> 
> strange thing is with this benchmark the total score in extreme hd is no more then 2500 --why is that--i see the cpu utlisation no more then max 45 % on all gpus -
> 
> is it a bottle neck should i over clock the cpu --
> 
> need some serious help


What CPU are you running and at what clocks?


----------



## jjpctech

I would like to clear something up here.

You Actually realized how easy it is to cheat on this benchmark.

The score i inputted (2454) and Lok3h's score were REAL scores given by Vally from running the bench with EVERYTHING turned off in CCC, so yes they are cheat scores placed on here to show that some of the scores here look dodgy and rightly so. No Image editing at all.

My Score of 2283 Was in fact 100% real using CCC settings i would game with, IE running CCC at default.

Cyber has been accused of cheating on OCUK forums because his score has no correlation with the scores from members on there, And without his video proof wont be accepted.

This score is 100% real from myself


----------



## noxon

noxon --- i7 3770K @ 4.6Ghz ---- MSI 660Ti ; 1372 / 1860 ---- 42.9 ---- 1795


----------



## LtMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lock3h*
> 
> The Screen shot I posted is legit but..
> 
> I used tweaked driver settings to prove that people are cheating with their benchmark runs, I question all the top Single GPU Scores on this forum, they are questionable, I'm glad my score wasn't added.
> 
> I could video the run and show the tweaked settings with radeon pro and CCC, I know people are at on this forum. including CYPER.
> 
> Feel free to ban me or whatever, but I did this to show a few people what was going on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lock3h*
> 
> Have fun with your chart of cheats, your welcome to it


Well said lock3h. Lots of dodgy scores here. I might have to post an "honest guv" entry soon.


----------



## jdm317

I will gladly upload videos.


----------



## n0n44m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Alright, well I guess this is it for the night. Not sure how those other 670 guys got over the 93 fps mark with their settings but I am determined to beat them this weekend, lol. So close.
> 
> deafboy --- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- GTX670 SLI ; 1346/3580 ---- 92.9fps ---- 3887


you need higher clocks on the memory of your cards, Unigine benchmarks are *very* sensitive to memory bandwidth for 670/680

my 92.4 fps score was at my 24/7 clocks, with the cores at 1255 and the memory at 3800 ... that's 91 MHz less core on both cards ! (my maximum overclocked score was hardly faster due to limited core on second (cooler!) card...)

Not sure if you can do anything to get your memory clocks up ... I just overclocked by +100 until unstable or until performance dropped using runs of Heaven Benchmark ... +900 crashed, +850 gave artifacts and lowered the score, +800 was the sweetspot for my cards ... guess I got lucky with that









(also that #1 93,2 score looks like a total fluke ... can't explain it by his clockspeeds)


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz ---- Diamond HD 7970 @ 1385/1940 ---- 59.6 ---- 2493



Make it interesting tsm106.









I have a video of 2 runs prior to this one, which scores 2487. KaRLiToS, I am uploading it to my youtube account now and will link it to you soon.


----------



## LtMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz ---- Diamond HD 7970 @ 1385/1940 ---- 59.6 ---- 2493
> 
> 
> 
> Make it interesting tsm106.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a video of 2 runs prior to this one, which scores 2487. KaRLiToS, I am uploading it to my youtube account now and will link it to you soon.


That looks legitimate. Nice score.


----------



## Gomi

Well, I tried and I tried - Just going to let this one go and return when a set of Nvidia drivers are being rolled out that take both Valley and 3DMark into consideration.

No matter how much juice I put into these cards, and crazy clocks I run at, they all hit a ceiling at around 5500 points - Seeing those 6K+ figures from AMD is just nasty!

3770K @ 5.2 Ghz
G.SKILL TridentX 2666Mhz
Valley on a SSD
All 4 GPUs are clocked at around 1350Mhz with 3800 on the memory.

EVBOT will be here next week - Will see what I can squeeze out of these cards when applying 1.35V (Running stock voltage at the moment).


----------



## Spacedinvader

Spacedinvader----1055t @3.36 (damn stability mobo issue) ---- TFIII 6950 with unlocked shaders @850 1300 memory



900 / 1375

Skyrim won't like this OC but benches and Crysis 3 beta were ok









Is this bench worth using to find max oc?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

To be honest I posted my opinion on multiple listings for members right when you asked about feedback. I don't think you are favoring anybody I just think every rig should only have one score and it should be up to the member to choose which score they want to use. But like I said, its your thread and your rules.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> To be honest I posted my opinion on multiple listings for members right when you asked about feedback. I don't think you are favoring anybody I just think every rig should only have one score and it should be up to the member to choose which score they want to use. But like I said, its *your thread and your rules*.


Thanks Majin, you have been helping a lot.

But I don't consider this as my thread and my rules. I consider it as OUR thread and OUR rules, I just need some implication. Its OCN thread, our thread, edited by me. Thats all.


----------



## jdm317

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you just be honest and post a legit score, you won't be part of the chart anymore. Yes I inputed your first score since it was honest. but the second was to fishy. You should be ashame.
> I want to smack you in the face with a dead fish so you can smell all week.
> *First*, its not limited to Quadfire, All users with Dual, Triple and Quad GPUS can be part of the "Single Cards" category, as long as it can make the Top 10 or Top 5. I think its fair that way. I have Quadfire 7970 and I cannot be part of the Single card Top 10. But it seems like Dual or Triple Or Quad users may have a golden card.
> 
> *Second*, where is everybody when I ask for suggestions and tips, I ask twice and even three times sometime and no one pay attention to the ideas I'm trying to bring. I had to run after people and PM them to know if the main page was scaling fine with everyone browser, not many took the time to answer me in here.
> 
> Do you know the ammount of effort I have put into this and you come here and say that I'm giving a special treatment to someone. If I ask for suggestions, I expect not to be replied with a stupid arrogant answer of yours.
> 
> I have put many hours into this, I would say over 40 hours and I'm just trying to make every one happy here.
> 
> Seems like I'm failing a lot.
> 
> and now that you come with an opinion.
> 
> Thanks
> Set an application profile for valley and choose "Optimize 1x1" in Crossfire Mode
> 
> 
> I AM SO MUCH FRUSTRATED. YOU COME HERE WITH YOUR CHEATS AND TRY TO DISTURB EVERYTHING. WHY DON'T YOU STAY AT YOUR FORUM AND CHEAT WITH THEM... IN YOUR 20 ENTRIES CHART.
> I JUST WANT TO CLOSE THIS WHOLE STUPID CRAP SINCE IT SEEMS I'M THE ONLY WANT TO BLAME.
> 
> "Well said lock3h"... are you serious well said? Hes a ****in cheater dude coming here with 13 posts and testing the system.
> 
> I hope you guy see the ammount of frustration that I live this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a mod help here to know what should I do..






I think your doing great man. You've busted you're ass on this, dont let a few trolls derail your progress. There will always be trolls, brother. Keep it going.

edit: 




Im sorry for the bad quality, its from my phone. All the lag is from the phone trying to refocus constantly. If you want a better quality shot, I will get you one tonight, hopefully. My phone died on the run before my final.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah but somebody has to set the rules. It can't be done by committee. Just decide on a rule and stick with it. There's always going to be people that aren't happy but that's just life.


----------



## Menthol

Karlitos,
Your doing a fine job, appreciate all the time and effort

Menthol ---- i73939K @5.2 GHZ

sli GTX 680 @ 1527

FPS 110.3 Score 4616


----------



## sametc1903

sametc1903---phenom II x4 [email protected] Ghz---GTX 670 @1200/1500 (stock clocks with %122 power limit only)---41.5 FPS---1738


----------



## Unknown Soldier

Unknown Soldier ---- i5 3570K @4200 GHz ---- MSI GTX 680 Lightning; 1422 / 1977 ---- 55.5 FPS ---- 2321


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz ---- Diamond HD 7970 @ 1385/1940 ---- 59.6 ---- 2493
> 
> 
> 
> Make it interesting tsm106.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a video of 2 runs prior to this one, which scores 2487. KaRLiToS, I am uploading it to my youtube account now and will link it to you soon.


What bios are you running on that card, I cannot get my voltage above 1.3v.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> What bios are you running on that card, I cannot get my voltage above 1.3v.


Just using the BIOS that came on the card(Diamond HD 7970 7970PE53G). 015.012.000.004.000346. What software are you using?


----------



## Spacedinvader

still pushing it 950 / 1375 @ 1,2v temps hits a crazy 56c







(it's getting cold air







)



memory at 1400



1111!!!!1!11!1!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still can't work out why anybody would cheat in this thread? Do you really have such a pathetic life that you spend time making up results just so you can see your name high on the chart of a single OCN bench thread? How does that give you any satisfaction when you know you're a liar and your system really isn't that fast? I don't get it?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still can't work out why anybody would cheat in this thread? Do you really have such a pathetic life that you spend time making up results just so you can see your name high on the chart of a single OCN bench thread? How does that give you any satisfaction when you know you're a liar and your system really isn't that fast? I don't get it?


this, There is no point in posting a dirty benchmark. It doesn't help anyone including the cheater.

Post a clean score and see where you system legitimately stands...


----------



## Spacedinvader

Would still like an answer to my question...is this a valid OC tool? IE if my OC is stable in this will it be stable in games?? (apart from Skyrim cos it's a nob)


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still can't work out why anybody would cheat in this thread? Do you really have such a pathetic life that you spend time making up results just so you can see your name high on the chart of a single OCN bench thread? How does that give you any satisfaction when you know you're a liar and your system really isn't that fast? I don't get it?


He was a new member from another forum so it's not like he cared


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Would still like an answer to my question...is this a valid OC tool? IE if my OC is stable in this will it be stable in games?? (apart from Skyrim cos it's a nob)


Not in my experience, limited as it is. Ii was able to run Valley at 1200/1600, and Heaven 4.0. BF3 was okay, COD BlkOps II did a CTD. I'm using catalyst 13.2 beta 6.

Drivers and profiles make or break it.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Would still like an answer to my question...is this a valid OC tool? IE if my OC is stable in this will it be stable in games?? (apart from Skyrim cos it's a nob)


Not necessarily. Let the benchmark run constantly after it completes, if it never hangs, i would say its fairly stable. Some programs require different voltage settings for stability on my card, 3DMark11 for instance. So its best to test it with multiple applications if you want to make sure its stable.


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> 
> I think your doing great man. You've busted you're ass on this, dont let a few trolls derail your progress. There will always be trolls, brother. Keep it going.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry for the bad quality, its from my phone. All the lag is from the phone trying to refocus constantly. If you want a better quality shot, I will get you one tonight, hopefully. My phone died on the run before my final.


That video only shows the Run, Any reason why you didn't add the CCC settings list as well?

Can you do that so i can see what settings you have on? I am mighty impressed with your score


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> That video only shows the Run, Any reason why you didn't add the CCC settings list as well?
> 
> Can you do that so i can see what settings you have on? I am mighty impressed with your score


When the sun goes down at it hits 28°F again sure... 6ish in the morning after no sleep, I was cussing the people demanding videos simply because I am so tired from all this benching. I gave the video, im the only one that did. youll have to wait for another and youll get it. Honestly, 2 people had questionable scores, and now they are trying to fan the flames under everyones ass. I know what I just did, damn proud of it. If I were using the "tweaks" used by the other cheaters my score would be astronomical, and completely far fetched.

Im sitting here waiting for a reply on my score, wanting to fall asleep and im starting to think all this time I spent doing this was a complete waste. My own fault, I know.

Pardon my anger, but I think this is bull if we're just going to start disregarding high scores. A LOT OF PEOPLE are spending a lot of time trying to push the limits, dont punish them for the mistakes of a few.


----------



## blackRott9

I'd agree that if people are using something other than default driver settings in the CP/CCC that should be noted when results are reported.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> When the sun goes down at it hits 28°F again sure... 6ish in the morning after no sleep, I was cussing the people demanding videos simply because I am so tired from all this benching. I gave the video, im the only one that did. youll have to wait for another and youll get it. Honestly, 2 people had questionable scores, and now they are trying to fan the flames under everyones ass. I know what I just did, damn proud of it. If I were using the "tweaks" used by the other cheaters my score would be astronomical, and completely far fetched.
> 
> Im sitting here waiting for a reply on my score, wanting to fall asleep and im starting to think all this time I spent doing this was a complete waste. My own fault, I know.
> 
> Pardon my anger, but I think this is bull if we're just going to start disregarding high scores. A LOT OF PEOPLE are spending a lot of time trying to push the limits, dont punish them for the mistakes of a few.


I will add your score as soon as I can









No energy wasted on your side









I'm working on an *automatic Data Line.*

But the screenshot will be necessary in the thread. It will help me Update faster, And it takes around 3 minutes to fill, so there will be no need for a data line anymore.

Need more feedback on this ?

-Positive points
-Negative points

Thanks guys for making this thread fun.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I will add your score as soon as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No energy wasted on your side










Thank you


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I will add your score as soon as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No energy wasted on your side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on an *automatic Data Line.*
> 
> But the screenshot will be necessary in the thread. It will help me Update faster, And it takes around 3 minutes to fill, so there will be no need for a data line anymore.
> 
> Need more feedback on this ?
> 
> -Positive points
> -Negative points
> 
> Thanks guys for making this thread fun.


looks nice, well done


----------



## KaRLiToS

TEST, Need a couple of persons to try and check if the result appear in the spreadsheet below

RESULTS will go there

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdE56dkVraEJ5VEd2cm5RMmF2Y205Ymc&output=html&widget=true

*TRY IT*

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1qNJvQ6LSpnegxohwrhuqZy_wCSPf5ohF7gfyCUzf5Ds/viewform?embedded=true


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'm working on an *automatic Data Line.*
> 
> But the screenshot will be necessary in the thread. It will help me Update faster, And it takes around 3 minutes to fill, so there will be no need for a data line anymore.
> 
> Need more feedback on this ?
> 
> -Positive points
> -Negative points
> 
> Thanks guys for making this thread fun.


Now that's some cool and efficient stuff, good job man, I like it a lot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> When the sun goes down at it hits 28°F again sure... 6ish in the morning after no sleep, I was cussing the people demanding videos simply because I am so tired from all this benching. I gave the video, im the only one that did. youll have to wait for another and youll get it. Honestly, 2 people had questionable scores, and now they are trying to fan the flames under everyones ass. I know what I just did, damn proud of it. If I were using the "tweaks" used by the other cheaters my score would be astronomical, and completely far fetched.
> 
> Im sitting here waiting for a reply on my score, wanting to fall asleep and im starting to think all this time I spent doing this was a complete waste. My own fault, I know.
> 
> Pardon my anger, but I think this is bull if we're just going to start disregarding high scores. A LOT OF PEOPLE are spending a lot of time trying to push the limits, dont punish them for the mistakes of a few.


Might this be a waster of time? Doh.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Now that's some cool and efficient stuff, good job man, I like it a lot


Thanks man, all data compiled in there will be verified by me before being integrated into the Official Chart.


----------



## Jpmboy

it worked. shows right up! nice.


----------



## wolfxing

thank you for pointing out, I have edited my post


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtMatt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lock3h*
> 
> The Screen shot I posted is legit but..
> 
> I used tweaked driver settings to prove that people are cheating with their benchmark runs, I question all the top Single GPU Scores on this forum, they are questionable, I'm glad my score wasn't added.
> 
> I could video the run and show the tweaked settings with radeon pro and CCC, I know people are at on this forum. including CYPER.
> 
> Feel free to ban me or whatever, but *I did this to show a few people what was going on.*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lock3h*
> 
> Have fun with your chart of cheats, your welcome to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said lock3h. Lots of dodgy scores here. I might have to post an "honest guv" entry soon.
Click to expand...

Ahaha, a cheater cheating to so cheating, right.

ANd onto this ltmatt, he's been stealing from guides written on our forum and not citing or asking permission since he's copy pasting whole parts.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1321447/switching-clocks-causing-flickering/10#post_18488640
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18431335&page=2

This dude is not an honest player himself.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1319122/12-11-beta-12-10-whql-7xxx-reference-user-idle-clock-bug-fix/0_40


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Might this be a waster of time? Doh.


My rant? or waiting for reply? I guess both were wastes of time.







As much as I wanted to sleep I was too excited about the results. Ill try and contain my man-period in the future.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ahaha, a cheater cheating to so cheating, right.
> 
> ANd onto this ltmatt, he's been stealing from guides written on our forum and not citing or asking permission since he's copy pasting whole parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321447/switching-clocks-causing-flickering/10#post_18488640
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18431335&page=2
> 
> This dude is not an honest player himself.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1319122/12-11-beta-12-10-whql-7xxx-reference-user-idle-clock-bug-fix/0_40


I did not know overclockers.co.uk much before, now it leaves a really bad taste in my mouth. I almost want to mention in the OP that they are not welcomed here.


----------



## tsm106

I don't know that forum other than as a casual user passing by. I wouldn't let those two cast a shadow on their forum. Individuals act of their own free will and that's what they chose to do.


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I did not know overclockers.co.uk much before, now it leaves a really bad taste in my mouth. I almost want to mention in the OP that they are not welcomed here.


You cant class all them eggs the same.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> You cant class all them eggs the same.


I know, but you still tried to fool me.

*The automatic Data Line Form will be the new way of entering the data.*

This is how we will procede:


Post screenshot with the data line.
Then fill the form (takes 2 minutes) and *enter all the data correctly* (pay attention to coma and dot)
Take your post number and enter it in the data form
I will maybe decide to make some graphs with the Maximum Overclocks


----------



## HmoobYaj87

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7870 Tahiti Le Crossfired 1234/1600(core/mem)...

79.6 fps 3328 score


----------



## LtMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ahaha, a cheater cheating to so cheating, right.
> 
> ANd onto this ltmatt, he's been stealing from guides written on our forum and not citing or asking permission since he's copy pasting whole parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321447/switching-clocks-causing-flickering/10#post_18488640
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18431335&page=2
> 
> This dude is not an honest player himself.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1319122/12-11-beta-12-10-whql-7xxx-reference-user-idle-clock-bug-fix/0_40












You do like to talk out of your behind.

Do you think you're the only person that knew about the /xcl command? Lol. However if you want to think i copied and pasted your guide then you carry on thinking that. All i did was write a small and basic guide for people that didn't know any better on how to safely un-install and reinstall amd drivers while using driver sweeper and then overclocking with afterburner using the official method as instructed by Alexey . I'm sorry to disappoint you or your guide but you don't even come into it. If you like to think and tell others different though, then go right ahead. I see now why Alexey holds such a poor opinion of you.

Thankfully you posted a link to my thread so i hope that will clear things up a bit as the only thing your guide has in common with mine is we both know how to use the expand clock limits of afterburner.

Regards


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Just using the BIOS that came on the card(Diamond HD 7970 7970PE53G). 015.012.000.004.000346. What software are you using?


Afterburner even @ 1.3v the card never breaks 50c, if I could get passed 1.3v I could really do some damage with this card.


----------



## LtMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Afterburner even @ 1.3v the card never breaks 50c, if I could get passed 1.3v I could really do some damage with this card.


Try using this, should allow up to 1.38v.









Sapphire Trixx 4.4.0b-MOD

http://www.sendspace.com/file/btd5pb


----------



## kpforce1

?? I come back after two days and this thread has turned into a Cluster? What the hell?.... Karlitos, I appreciate your efforts in the thread... as I've mentioned before, it's one of the best I have seen. However, it looks like the legitimate epeen flexing by those lucky enough to have awesome cards/systems and "real" scores have brought out the ugliest in some other folks. Hope it calms down... I know this kind of crap kills a thread for me.


----------



## kjekay

I think its very rewarding when you push sliders to the absolute maximum, and after maybe 4 or 5 crashes you get that one finished run with a decent fps average!

But then again, i doubt not even 1/10 of the people in this thread would run Heaven 4.0 stable on the same clocks they run Valley 1.0 with.

But this thread is not about being stable overall, just being able to push atleast 1 run of valley bench with the most extreme numbers you possible can tweak out, right?

Karlitos you doing an awesome job with this thread!


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> What CPU are you running and at what clocks?


my sr 2 has dual xeon e-5645 oc at about 3ghz

i cant even run the benchmark at xtreme setings --i mean i think i have to really max out the res for them to give me a decent score -

gpu utlisiation was no more then 48 % for all gpus ---why is this

i am on beta 6 drivers


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks guys









Main OP updated. Will update previous score sooné

Filling the form is now required from NOW on.

I need a second main OP


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> My rant? or waiting for reply? I guess both were wastes of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I wanted to sleep I was too excited about the results. Ill try and contain my man-period in the future.


LMAO... Good to keep it light.


----------



## acalqwe

acalqwe ---- i7 920 @ 3.8ghz ---- 5870x2 850/1200 ---- 47 FPS ---- 1966



Edit. #1300 Done


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acalqwe*
> 
> acalqwe ---- i7 920 @ 3.8ghz ---- 5870x2 850/1200 ---- 47 FPS ---- 1966


Thanks, use this link to join.









*Unigine Valley OCN Subscription*


----------



## captvizcenzo

captvizcenzo ---- 3770K @ 5GHz HT ---- EVGA GTX 680 @ 1257/1827 ---- 50.6 ---- 2116


----------



## Ryld Baenre

The data entry and my actual results in my post don't match up anymore. They were correct yesterday?

Results ---> 49 Ryld Baenre x6 1055T GTX 670 47,9 2005 #346

I have a 3570k @ 4.5 GHz had an average of 48 fps and scored 2010. Do I need to go through the automatic data entry form to correct it? Also is there somewhere that shows how to set up your own automatic data entry form like is being used here?

Actual results


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> The data entry and my actual results in my post don't match up anymore. They were correct yesterday?
> 
> Results ---> 49 Ryld Baenre x6 1055T GTX 670 47,9 2005 #346
> 
> I have a 3570k @ 4.5 GHz had an average of 48 fps and scored 2010. Do I need to go through the automatic data entry form to correct it? Also is there somewhere that shows how to set up your own automatic data entry form like is being used here?
> 
> Actual results


No, I'll do it this time


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Thank you for fixing that up


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> do you realize how close you are to 100 fps max?
> 
> shoot for 52.3. im not far behind.


i'll leave you two to slug it out. standing by for your results, homestyle. great job again, mark. i'm jelly.


----------



## alancsalt

Great thread KaRLiToS. Every visit, so many posts to read! Lot of effort on your part!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks alancsalt, and thanks to anyone that left me a nice comment


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> jdm317 ---- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz ---- Diamond HD 7970 @ 1385/1940 ---- 59.6 ---- 2493
> 
> 
> 
> Make it interesting tsm106.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a video of 2 runs prior to this one, which scores 2487. KaRLiToS, I am uploading it to my youtube account now and will link it to you soon.


Hehe, you got me by .1!

I don't think I have to raise my clocks that much to get that .1 or more but tbh I good. If it gets cold here again I'll push for it but the woman is getting annoyed at my extension cord running thru the hallway hehe. Oh, I don't have enough juice to run at max clocks in quadfire, been using another outlet and psu for that lol, so I don't have much time with the extension cord. I suppose I'll have to get up off my rear and drop another circuit in... grrr.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0n44m*
> 
> you need higher clocks on the memory of your cards, Unigine benchmarks are *very* sensitive to memory bandwidth for 670/680
> 
> my 92.4 fps score was at my 24/7 clocks, with the cores at 1255 and the memory at 3800 ... that's 91 MHz less core on both cards ! (my maximum overclocked score was hardly faster due to limited core on second (cooler!) card...)
> 
> Not sure if you can do anything to get your memory clocks up ... I just overclocked by +100 until unstable or until performance dropped using runs of Heaven Benchmark ... +900 crashed, +850 gave artifacts and lowered the score, +800 was the sweetspot for my cards ... guess I got lucky with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also that #1 93,2 score looks like a total fluke ... can't explain it by his clockspeeds)


Yeah, my bottom card isn't a big memory overclocking fan, it hates anything over 3600 like the plague.

I just wish I knew what clocks they were running.

vhco --- Intel i7 [email protected] Ghz --- GTX 670 [email protected]/7006Mhz --- 93.2 --- 3898

Doesn't make much sense to me. Same 3500 on the memory but with over 100Mhz less on the core, same CPU clock and he's a noticeable chunk ahead. Not sure what memory he is using but I don't think it'd make that big of a difference. I loosened my timings and upped the frequency to check if Heaven just happened to like the higher frequency more but it made pretty much zero difference.

Skyn3t's score I can get on board with since he seems to have his vram clocked pretty high, certainly much higher than mine. I can certainly seem to beat him on core speed but he has me beat on my vram. Shame too, my top card's vram can overclock like no tomorrow.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, my bottom card isn't a big memory overclocking fan, it hates anything over 3600 like the plague.
> 
> I just wish I knew what clocks they were running.
> 
> vhco --- Intel i7 [email protected] Ghz --- GTX 670 [email protected]/7006Mhz --- 93.2 --- 3898
> 
> Doesn't make much sense to me. Same 3500 on the memory but with over 100Mhz less on the core, same CPU clock and he's a noticeable chunk ahead. Not sure what memory he is using but I don't think it'd make that big of a difference. I loosened my timings and upped the frequency to check if Heaven just happened to like the higher frequency more but it made pretty much zero difference.
> 
> Skyn3t's score I can get on board with since he seems to have his vram clocked pretty high, certainly much higher than mine. I can certainly seem to beat him on core speed but he has me beat on my vram. *Shame too, my top card's vram can overclock like no tomorrow*.


You can always try to make a spot in the Top 10 Single card if you push your best card far enough.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You can always try to make a spot in the Top 10 Single card if you push your best card far enough.


Yeah, I might be trying that later on. I'm just always paranoid about the PCI switches on the RIVE breaking on me, lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You can always try to make a spot in the Top 10 Single card if you push your best card far enough.


lol top 10! with single 670, if he can make top 30


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, I might be trying that later on. I'm just always paranoid about the PCI switches on the RIVE breaking on me, lol.


Ive used them a lot, they wont break


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joblanx*
> 
> joblanx --- i73770k @ 5.2 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW ; 1315 / 3506 ---- 51.5 ---- 2155


are those clock speed right because i dont get it, compared to my clock speed its low but u got a higher score
mine are @ 1398/3650 and 5.2ghz on my 3570k with 2400mhz ram


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Triple SLI, a little overclocking.

SkitzoPhr3nia --- i7 [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 680 FTW x3 ; 1254 / 3260 ---- 114.0 ---- 4768


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> are those clock speed right because i dont get it, compared to my clock speed its low but u got a higher score
> mine are @ 1398/3650 and 5.2ghz on my 3570k with 2400mhz ram


Maybe a newer driver? The 314.07 driver does improve my score a bit.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Triple SLI, a little overclocking.


Hey man, follow the rules and *fill the form* and I will be VERY happy to enter you as a Triple Cards user









Don't forget to post a real screenhot.


----------



## Djnardu

Here it is at the extreme hd setting



and here it is at how I would probably be playing a game at Ultra Settings at 2560x1440 with aa turned off or very low.


----------



## exousia

exousia --- i7 [email protected] 3.5Ghz ---- 1x 660 Ti ; 1179 / 1567---- 33.6 ---- 1404

Only slightly oc'ed ASUS GTX 660 TI DC2 TOP from GPU Tweak because I'm an OC newb.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Ryld Baenre --- i5 3570K @ 4.5 GHz ---- EVGA GTX 670 4Gb Superclocked ; 1228 MHz / 3829 MHz ---- 48.0 ---- 2010


*Updated score*

Ryld Baenre --- i5 3570k @ 4714 MHz ---- EVGA GTX 670 4Gb Superclocked ; 1254 MHz / 3856 MHz ---- 49.2 ---- 2061



I worked on this for a couple hours and wasn't able to squeeze any more out of the GPU. 1267 by itself was unstable nevermind adding the +850 MHz to the memory clock :/ I really wanted to get over that 50 FPS mark. The 4.7 GHz was a quick and dirty OC with AI Suite and I didn't feel like messing around any more to get 4.8+ stable for this. Don't have the time for that right now. Once I get more time in the next week or two I may come back to this and try for the 50 fps mark. It's been fun







If anyone has advice for hitting the 50 fps mark it would be much appreciated. Although, I have a feeling I am constrained by the ability of my 670 to OC.


----------



## Lordred

Lordred --- FX-8320 @ 4500 MHz ---- EVGA GTX 660 2Gb Superclocked SLI ; 1046 MHz / 3004 MHz ---- 56.6 ---- 2370

All stock run, prob wont do much OCing on these I like how cool they run.


----------



## HaGGeN

i5 - 3570K 3.4GHz / GTX 670 FTW / 1313MHz / 3114MHz


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Best benchmarking thread on OCN, bar none! Great, great job Karlitos!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Best benchmarking thread on OCN, bar none! Great, great job Karlitos!


Thanks man







.


----------



## exousia

exousia --- i7 [email protected] 3.5Ghz ---- 1x 660 Ti ; 1184 / 1565---- 33.8 ---- 1412

This one's for you Badwrench. Sorry


----------



## gian84

gian84 - i5 3570k @ 4.6Ghz / HIS 7950 IceQ X² @ 1200/1500


----------



## muhd86

i want to know from ppl who have simiar set ups ---i have quad 7970 gigabyte gpus --is this benchmark not optimized to use 4 gpus --or do i have to apply some sort of patch etc --coz the score ir gives on extreme hd ir more or less not that high as compared to some scores posted here by other members .

i was expecting atleast 5000 points --but the max i went on my sr2 with a 3.2ghz oc was 2900 points ..i am on beta 6 drivers .

would appreciate if some one can tell me whats the issue here ---obvious i am on pci gen 2.0 and these gpus are pci gen 3.0 but that still no major reason for such a drop in score -


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i want to know from ppl who have simiar set ups ---i have quad 7970 gigabyte gpus --is this benchmark not optimized to use 4 gpus --or do i have to apply some sort of patch etc --coz the score ir gives on extreme hd ir more or less not that high as compared to some scores posted here by other members .
> 
> i was expecting atleast 5000 points --but the max i went on my sr2 with a 3.2ghz oc was 2900 points ..i am on beta 6 drivers .
> 
> would appreciate if some one can tell me whats the issue here ---obvious i am on pci gen 2.0 and these gpus are pci gen 3.0 but that still no major reason for such a drop in score -


post a pic of your rig it sounds nice, i remember my sr2

you have to make a profile in CCC


----------



## Scorpion49




----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> post a pic of your rig it sounds nice, i remember my sr2
> 
> you have to make a profile in CCC


brother can u help out as how to make a profile ..i would appreciate .....

which setings do i have to change for this benchmark ...


----------



## muhd86

thats the baby right there ....


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> brother can u help out as how to make a profile ..i would appreciate .....
> 
> which setings do i have to change for this benchmark ...


make a new 3d profile for the vally.exe and set crossfirex mode to optimized 1x1


----------



## inukai

Phenom II x4 955/Radeon 5970/42.9FPS/1795


----------



## h2on0

These were my CCC settings, they are the same ones I have been gaming with. Am I cheating? So, when I start again tomorrow the requirement is to hit defaults in ccc?



Also, I ahve been using the modded trix to get 1.381mV. Is there any other way that I could feed my gpu more volts. My asic quality is 54% and I have good temps never went above 41c in valley. I really want to get a couple more tenths of points but I haven't been able to go past 55 frame avg.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> make a new 3d profile for the vally.exe and set crossfirex mode to optimized 1x1


i have beta 6 drivers -- i dont see an option to select as u mentioned above its only enable crossfire and disable and the gpus ...thats it

where can i find this option


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have beta 6 drivers -- i dont see an option to select as u mentioned above its only enable crossfire and disable and the gpus ...thats it
> 
> where can i find this option


go in CCC

click gaming

3d application settings

add - C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Valley Benchmark 1.0\bin\vally.exe

click ok

click the new vally.exe in the side bar of CCC

scroll down and change crossfireX mode to optimized 1x1

click save

click yes


----------



## xSneak

xSneak---- FX-8320 @ 4.8Ghz ---- Saphire dual-x 7970 @ 1185/1510 ---- 47.8 ---- 2001


----------



## Juni

Juni ----FX-8120 @ 4.1Ghz ---- Gigabyte HD7950 @ 1000/1300 ---- 34.5 ---- 1445


----------



## pcgamers

@ xSneak, Juni, Please read the OP first before posting your score...follow the rules and your score should be in the list









btw, would like to thank Karlitos for his great job managing this lively thread...Thanks bro and +rep for you..


----------



## Kamz

MSI 7950 OC V2

**13.2 Beta 6**

1345/1890 @ core 1.225v , memory 1.675v

2500k @ 5.0



**Edit missed the extra 5 on the core ><**


----------



## alancsalt

*Just for a laugh*, run on an Asrock DualVista/E4500/GeForce 210 (DDR3) 605/510 - monitor couldn't do 1920 x 1080.......


----------



## snef

my score
3770k, X-fire HD7990


----------



## KaRLiToS

@*alancsalt*, if you want to add your score in the list, feel free and fill the form









Thank you very much *pcgamers*, I appreciate.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Scorpion49 --- FX-8320 @ 4700 MHz ---- GTX 660 OEM SLI ; 1227 MHz / 3400 MHz ---- 64.2 ---- 2685


If you want to update your score. Just fill this form, will take 1 minute on your side and will help me save a lot of time









*FORM*

*@nspr89*

Thank you for adding your score using the form.
In column Post number, you posted the link to the image, please post your Image in the thread so everyone can see it.

*Linked IMAGE for nspr89* Please post a full screenshot, this is not valid. Thank you very much.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

RavageTheEarth --- Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4.2Ghz ---- MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 ; 1240 / 1600 ---- AVG. FPS 44.0 ---- Score 1841


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> RavageTheEarth --- Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4.2Ghz ---- MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 ; 1240 / 1600 ---- AVG. FPS 44.0 ---- Score 1841


Fill out the form in opening post and provide only screenshot.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Fill out the form in opening post and provide only screenshot.


He did it, if you want to verify if someone is in queue: *Just check the end of the OP, it should look like this*. I also recommend posting any basic data line for other members to compare. Its up to you guys.









Usually when you enter your score, it takes around 1 minutes for the "Queue chart" to be refreshed automatically.










(waiting for nspr89 to post his screenshot)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdHJuUkwyTzMyWWlzRFRYMWhsc1htNHc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Ok so I did everything correctly?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Ok so I did everything correctly?


Yes you did my mistake.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Ok so I did everything correctly?


It's perfectly done









*Question to everyone? Do you think it could be great to save all the clock frequencies and make some graphs with it? I don't really see the point of doing so because the chart is with different variety of cards but maybe someone can bring good points. I don't pay attention to clock frquencies yet.*


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It's perfectly done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question to everyone? Do you think it could be great to save all the clock frequencies and make some graphs with it? I don't really see the point of doing so because the chart is with different variety of cards but maybe someone can bring good points. I don't pay attention to clock frquencies yet.*


Its possible it could be helpful. I found my cards stopped scaling past 1250mhz or so in this bench, and past 1300 I got negative scaling.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I would *hire* someone to gather all Clock info for all the 268 Participants.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, not me!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I'm going to re-test again in a couple days when I add a Sapphire Dual-x 7950 to crossfire with my MSI TFIII 7950. So pumped!!!!!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It's perfectly done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question to everyone? Do you think it could be great to save all the clock frequencies and make some graphs with it? I don't really see the point of doing so because the chart is with different variety of cards but maybe someone can bring good points. I don't pay attention to clock frquencies yet.*


Yea when I look at the chart I find myself wondering what clocks these people are using. It would definetly be useful to do something like that. Even if you could incorporate the clocks in the chart. I dont really see the point of a graph.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm going to re-test again in a couple days when I add a Sapphire Dual-x 7950 to crossfire with my MSI TFIII 7950. So pumped!!!!!


Same cfx like me, i have too Sapphire dual-x and msi tf3.


----------



## mikejustis

78.6.JPG 67k .JPG file


----------



## cnopicilin

Cnopicilin --- i7 2600k @ 4,7Ghz ---- HD 6950 ; 810 / 1250 ---- 22,6 ---- 946



6950 at stock clocks and an i7 2600k @4,7Ghz


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnopicilin*
> 
> 
> 
> 6950 at stock clocks and an i7 2600k @4,7Ghz


You have invalid screenshot and you should *FILL THE FORM*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikejustis*
> 
> 78.6.JPG 67k .JPG file


Invalid screenshot (Thanks for filling the form). No need to refill the form, just re-edit your post with a screenshot.

Example of what your post should look like.



Thanks guys.


----------



## cnopicilin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You both have invalid screenshots and you should *FILL THE FORM*


Updated my post and filled the form (had to post the pic before the form to get the post number







)

Oh, I'll rerun it tomorrow and get a pic with my settings!


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

TheMadHerbalist--- i7 3930k @ 4800 MHz ---- GTX 690 SLI ; 1202 MHz / 3715 MHz ---- 97.1 ---- 4063

managed to squeeze some more power from my card, going for 100+ fps


----------



## kamalelsherif

kamalelsherif --- i5 3570k @ 4.4 GHz ---- GTX 670 ; 1228 / 1778 ---- 46.3 FPS ---- 1935


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I would *hire* someone to gather all Clock info for all the 268 Participants.


why not make a small program to just go thru the posts. Since the data line is some what formated it could look for and organize the data, it would just take time.


----------



## diddler1979

Here's my results.




Win7 vs Win8 - Unigine Valley Benchmark v1.0
Windows 7 - Firestorm - *3575*
Windows 8 - Firestorm - *3577*


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@nspr89* Don't forget to at least post one screenshot. Need a post number to fill the data



I updated this time even if I didnt have all Correct screenshots, all the scores were trusted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> why not make a small program to just go thru the posts. Since the data line is some what formated it could look for and organize the data, it would just take time.


Not sure if its possible..

Please people, post a screenshot

*LIKE THIS
*



*NOT This*


----------



## megurushi

megurushi --- i5 2500k @ 4.73Ghz ---- GTX 670 SLI ; 1324 / 3504 ---- 83.2 ---- 3482


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Should I introduce this to the main OP*???

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdFdUY0pVZTQxSXRZbmN2NmViQnR4M2c&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Kakya

Kakya I5-3570k at 4.0 GHz GTX 670 at 1254 MHz/1772 MHz 44.0 FPS score 1843


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Should I introduce this to the main OP*???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdFdUY0pVZTQxSXRZbmN2NmViQnR4M2c&output=html&widget=true


Wow, that breakdown is a shocker.


----------



## SDH500

SDH500 --- Phenom X2 1100T @ 4.00Ghz ---- GTX 570 SLI ; 732 / 1900 ---- 48.7 ---- 2039


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Bah, its 30c in my room by the i got to this score .








Going to wait till its at least 10 c outside, open up all my windows in my room and go for higher









TheMadHerbalist

i7 3930k @ 5.0 GHz

GTX 690 Quad SLI @ 1202 MHz / 3704 MHz

134.9 FPS

5644


Been wondering if I turned of all, but one gpu could I also try my hand at the single card with one of my 690s? That category seems to be more fun lol.

Excellent Thread! And a great job keeping it updated


----------



## pcgamers

My Prodigy score, HD5850 is still capable... almost catching up with HD7850/GTX 560 Ti









pcgamers -- i5 3470 @ 3.6GHz -- HD5850 ; 1000/1200 -- 25.5 FPS -- 1065


----------



## bambino167

how do i add a screen shot to form


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> how do i add a screen shot to form


Don't add it to form, like its explained in the Rules: just post it here in the thread. You can't post it in the form, the form is just for the information.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> Been wondering if I turned of all, but one gpu could I also try my hand at the single card with one of my 690s? That category seems to be more fun lol.
> 
> Excellent Thread! And a great job keeping it updated


If you can have a nice score and manage to be in the Top 10 of Single GPU, I'll let you in, its the only condition.


----------



## bambino167

bambino167 intel i5 3570k @ 3.4 GTX 670 1379MHz / 3254MHz 44.5 1864


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> bambino167 intel i5 3570k @ 3.4 GTX 670 1379MHz / 3254MHz 44.5 1864


Very dark screenshot but I'll accept it this time for the effort


----------



## Gungnir

Gungnir --- i5 2500k @ 4.4 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1100 / 1575 ---- 44.8 ---- 1873


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0 - Nvidia Surround - GTX 480 SLI:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Am I the only one that loves just watching this benchmark. Its so beautiful with the music and everything. Very soothing...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Am I the only one that loves just watching this benchmark. Its so beautiful with the music and everything. Very soothing...


Yea it likely is the most gorgeous benchmark I've ever seen to date.









I think I'm going to make one last run at a higher quad score before unplugging the 2nd psu.


----------



## muhd86

the drivers beta 6 are still not optimized --even after making a profile ---i still dont get a decent score ---i did notice a decent bump in score to 4200 points when i oc the rig to 4ghz but its a long shot ..

anyway here is my score .....


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> the drivers beta 6 are still not optimized --even after making a profile ---i still dont get a decent score ---i did notice a decent bump in score to 4200 points when i oc the rig to 4ghz but its a long shot ..
> 
> anyway here is my score .....


read the OP as your screenshot is not correct.


----------



## muhd86

can u please tell how its not correct ----


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can u please tell how its not correct ----


At the end of the run, when your score appears, hit f12 to take a screenshot. Its saved in Documents>Pictures>Valley>Screenshots. Post that screenshot.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Am I the only one that loves just watching this benchmark. Its so beautiful with the music and everything. Very soothing...


Yeah, very relaxing...

At one point I actually did fall asleep during a run. lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can u please tell how its not correct ----
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the run, when your score appears, hit f12 to take a screenshot. Its saved in Documents>Pictures>Valley>Screenshots. Post that screenshot.
Click to expand...

For Vista and Win7 - C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> For Vista and Win7 - C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots










That's right. Windows 7 and yours is correct.


----------



## error-id10t

Wow, never seen this happen before. So this Valley SW crashed, brought the computer down. It refused to do anything afterwards, complaining that the drives were locked (How can this software do that) - only after plugging power off from the SSDs did it start allowing boot to happen. Then of course only restore point works so now I have the great privilege of downloading BF3 completely again.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamz*
> 
> MSI 7950 OC V2
> 
> **13.2 Beta 6**
> 
> 1345/1890 @ core 1.225v , memory 1.675v
> 
> 2500k @ 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> **Edit missed the extra 5 on the core ><**


What setting are you using in CCC? Why is your minimum FPS so low?

That's a super score for a 7950!









Those are pretty low volts for a Vcore that high, is that under water?


----------



## athlon 64

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/00001i.png/

Here is mine, so it"s a Sapphire DualX radeon 7850 2Gb, running at 1150/1350 - 1.225v
My CPU is a 1055t at 3.8Ghz. Rest of the config below.

EDIT: if i"m right it seems i have the fastest single 7850 on the forum, by 2 points









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/00001ie.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kamz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> What setting are you using in CCC? Why is your minimum FPS so low?
> 
> That's a super score for a 7950!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pretty low volts for a Vcore that high, is that under water?


CCC is stock, no radeon pro or any other software.

Not sure why I got a low minimum fps here's a shot of the same test but 1340 core:



Full screen link: http://postimage.org/image/690rimwj3/full/

Cooling is Dwood bracket with Antec 620 on core, 140 pwm fan for vrm (However when benchmarking I also have a fan set to pull on the rad and a fan blowing on the mem)


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- [email protected] 4.99Ghz ---- Tri-SLI GTX580 ; 968 / 2050 ---- 115.3 FPS ---- 4823


----------



## funnyman

Some of you have nasty rigs. Also, maybe my system is too weak to run Extreme Graphics settings(Or do you need to buy a copy for Extreme?), because it automatically sets it back at Ultra when I try to run Extreme.











This Benchmark totally destroys my pc which is quite shocking since I max out most PC games. Well, I guess that shows us that most Pc games are Console ports and aren't really pushing our Rigs at all.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamz*
> 
> CCC is stock, no radeon pro or any other software.
> 
> Not sure why I got a low minimum fps here's a shot of the same test but 1340 core:
> 
> 
> 
> Full screen link: http://postimage.org/image/690rimwj3/full/
> 
> Cooling is Dwood bracket with Antec 620 on core, 140 pwm fan for vrm (However when benchmarking I also have a fan set to pull on the rad and a fan blowing on the mem)


Awesome card you have there, I may have to put mine underwater to see how far it can go!

Gotta love the rad set up in the pic! All for the glory of higher benchmark scores!


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- [email protected] 4.99Ghz ---- Tri-SLI GTX580 ; 968 / 2050 ---- 115.3 FPS ---- 4823


thats an excellent score --very nice

can u cross 5000 points in the benchmark


----------



## KaRLiToS

Don't forget to fill the form guys

Little reminder









*Use the* Extreme HD Preset

*You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled .*

*Post your screenshot and take note of the post number and proceed to fill the form below .*

*Fill the form provided HERE* (Takes 2 minutes to fill) _(You can find an embedded form at the end of the post)_



Spoiler: Example on how a Post should look like



*Data line is less important now* since we have a form to fill, its just for other members to compare









_Suggestion_
Quote:


> *User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score*


Any failure to follow this simple rule (*example below*) will get you removed from the chart.
Any cheaters should be pointed out to me by PM: Thanks

*Example*:


----------



## Kamz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Awesome card you have there, I may have to put mine underwater to see how far it can go!
> 
> Gotta love the rad set up in the pic! All for the glory of higher benchmark scores!


Thanks mate, I went for water purely due to noise as I hate late night gaming with a harrier jump jet in the background.

However when benchmarking its windows open, scarf and gloves on lol


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> my score
> 3770k, X-fire HD7990


Is this with one 7990? or two?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Is this with one 7990? or two?


Its actually 2 x 7970. Maybe I'm wrong but I entered it as a 7970 CrossFire.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its actually 2 x 7970. Maybe I'm wrong but I entered it as a 7970 CrossFire.


oh aha, I see now!


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/00001i.png/
> 
> Here is mine, so it"s a Sapphire DualX radeon 7850 2Gb, running at 1150/1350 - 1.225v
> My CPU is a 1055t at 3.8Ghz. Rest of the config below.
> 
> EDIT: if i"m right it seems i have the fastest single 7850 on the forum, by 2 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/00001ie.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Oops, sorry. Ive beat your score and not even trying









You can get far more out of your 7850! This is on 1174/1394 on 1.189 V.
1.225v is far to high, my card isnt a good overclocker at all! (I have two, the other one clocks alot better.

Lucky for you I dont add this score, my crossfire score is all that counts!!


----------



## athlon 64

Good work







, unfortunately it seems yours 7850 is simply a better batch, i tried everything, she won"t roll over 1150/1350. But thats good ,happy with it


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , unfortunately it seems yours 7850 is simply a better batch, i tried everything, she won"t roll over 1150/1350. But thats good ,happy with it


hmm, strange..
Do you OC with Trixx?


----------



## athlon 64

Yes, it"s not strange it"s normal. There are 7850"s that won"T pull over 1050 no matter what you do, there are 7850"s that go to 1250-1300.


----------



## WebTourist

Hi all









WebTourist -- i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz/1.19v -- 2 x GTX680 SLI ; 1390/3550 -- 95.6 FPS -- 4001


----------



## Tman5293

Tman5293 --- AMD FX-8350 @ 4.7GHz ---- AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ; 1175MHz / 1600MHz ---- 47.5 ---- 1988


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Here's a single card 7870 tahiti le benched at 1245/1650..


----------



## G3sse

First round with gtx 660


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- [email protected] 4.99Ghz ---- Tri-SLI GTX580 ; 968 / 2050 ---- 115.3 FPS ---- 4823
> 
> 
> 
> thats an excellent score --very nice
> 
> can u cross 5000 points in the benchmark
Click to expand...

That score is on the edge of both bluescreen and blackscreen, and I've been trying to beat 4815 since post #448. That is pretty much as good as it gets for my particular rig. Maybe if I got another 580 for quad.....


----------



## exousia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3sse*
> 
> First round with gtx 660


I'm curious your core/memory clocks?


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Don't forget to fill the form guys
> 
> Little reminder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Use the* Extreme HD Preset
> 
> *You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled .*
> 
> *Post your screenshot and take note of the post number and proceed to fill the form below .*
> 
> *Fill the form provided HERE* (Takes 2 minutes to fill) _(You can find an embedded form at the end of the post)_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example on how a Post should look like
> 
> 
> 
> *Data line is less important now* since we have a form to fill, its just for other members to compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Suggestion_
> Any failure to follow this simple rule (*example below*) will get you removed from the chart.
> Any cheaters should be pointed out to me by PM: Thanks
> 
> *Example*:


It won't let me do Extreme, when ever I set it at Extreme it automatically resets itself to Ultra when the Benchmarking happens...


----------



## Hillguy

A little update to my score









Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 5.0 Ghz --- Tri Sli GTX 580 ; 1005 / 2342 ---- 117.2 ---- 4905


----------



## PhantomTaco

Here's a preliminary Titan with an OC

PhantomTaco --- Intel i7 3570k @ 4.7 GHZ --- Titan (SLI tomorrow) ; 1135/6242 --- 70.3 --- 2939


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Here's a preliminary Titan with an OC
> 
> PhantomTaco --- Intel i7 3570k @ 4.7 GHZ --- Titan (SLI tomorrow) ; 1135/6242 --- 70.3 --- 2939


what is the max kepler boost, not regular boost.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> what is the max kepler boost, not regular boost.


Could you elaborate on that, kind of not sure what you mean sorry.


----------



## FtW 420

With 680s & such cards, you have to leave the gpu-z sensor tab or afterburner (something that shows what the max clocks were under load) to see what the max core clock actually was under load, regular gpu-z tab does not show it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

New leader











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3sse*
> 
> First round with gtx 660


Please post a screenshot according to the rules.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> A little update to my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 5.0 Ghz --- Tri Sli GTX 580 ; 1005 / 2342 ---- 117.2 ---- 4905


Fill the form please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Here's a preliminary Titan with an OC
> 
> PhantomTaco --- Intel i7 3570k @ 4.7 GHZ --- Titan (SLI tomorrow) ; 1135/6242 --- 70.3 --- 2939


Good job, Lucky you, *I'm freakin jealous*.


----------



## Hillguy

Form completed


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- Intel i5 2500k @ 4.8 GHZ --- 2x GTX580 ; 1000/2020 --- 78.0 --- 3262



form has been completed


----------



## RangerBob

RangerBob --- Intel i7 2600k @ 4.5 GHZ --- 3x GTX580 ; 930/2175 --- 100.8 --- 4219


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So two 580's can still beat a Titan!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So two 580's can still beat a Titan!


Yes but 2 x Titan must beat 3 x 580


----------



## deafboy

I'm impressed by these 580 numbers.... very well done.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes but 2 x Titan must beat 3 x 580


Hopefully I'll know soon enough!


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hopefully I'll know soon enough!


I'll let you know tomorrow







.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm gonna be water cooling mine!


----------



## jdm317

Woah! Nice numbers







congrats.


----------



## RaleighStClair

RalighStClair --- 3570k @ 4.2ghz -- HIS 7970 @ 1220/1700 @1.25 volts --- 50.6 --- 2119

Edit fixed.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> A little update to my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 5.0 Ghz --- Tri Sli GTX 580 ; 1005 / 2342 ---- 117.2 ---- 4905


Darn! Nailed me to the floor!









I can't get mine to OC that far...I don't think. Could you say how many volts and which drivers, if it's not confidential?


----------



## G3sse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> I'm curious your core/memory clocks?


Core is at 1222mhz and My mem at 1702mhz


----------



## theelviscerator




----------



## mark_thaddeus

It would be nice if we could include in the chart the water cooled and air cooled cards per type!


----------



## winkyeye

winkyeye --- i5 3570K @ 4.80Ghz ---- GTX 680 ; 1333/ 1710 ---- 52.6 FPS ---- 2200



I get higher scores with 314.07 but I have had issues with BF3 so I'm currently using 310.90. Does BF3 crash on anyone else with 314.07 after running a 3D application?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Karlitos, i think your new rule (allowing multiple entries) might replace the score board for dual and single cards with Titans only.

"If a member with a multiple GPU setup wants to be part of the Single GPUs category , HE CAN ONLY PARTICIPATES IF HE MANAGES TO MAKE A SPOT IN TOP 10), I'll make an extra entry"

1 Titan is faster than any other GPU out there, two will be faster than any other 2 GPUs currently out.

Basically anyone with 2 Titans is guaranteed a spot in both SIngle and Dual Charts which pushes alot of people down. Hate to bring it up again, but i forgot about the Titans for a while and seeing only them at the top of the scoreboards will make it pretty boring i think.


----------



## Fatmanjj




----------



## alancsalt

For a valid screenshot of your score, press F12 while it is showing with the background still running.
You will find that screenshot in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots


----------



## scouter238

3770k @ 5.0 GHZ
GTX 690 @ 1.379 ghz core clock. Mem clock @ 3302


----------



## Mikecdm

Mikecdm --- [email protected] 5Ghz ---- 7970 ; 1375 / 1900 ---- 53.4 FPS ---- 2233



I'm wondering if the latest beta gives better scores. I think i'm using 13.2 beta 5


----------



## lilchronic

im curious too see if 2x sli titan can beat 3x 7970


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im curious too see if 2x sli titan can beat 3x 7970


I doubt it







, only if the titan has 110% SLI scaling


----------



## Cptownage

I have a 7970 overclocked to 1215/1600 Beta Drivers, i5 2500k and I still only get a score of around 1780. How are these other guys getting in the 2000's? In my GPU section it says "Microsoft Basic Render Driver...." an others do not have that.

Anyway, just curious if there were some basic tweaks I could do to get my score up. Thanks!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cptownage*
> 
> I have a 7970 overclocked to 1215/1600 Beta Drivers, i5 2500k and I still only get a score of around 1780. How are these other guys getting in the 2000's? In my GPU section it says "Microsoft Basic Render Driver...." an others do not have that.
> 
> Anyway, just curious if there were some basic tweaks I could do to get my score up. Thanks!


Mikecdm from a few posts ago only scores 2200 and he's running a way faster clock of 1375/1900 aswell as a 5ghz CPU, without knowing more yours sounds about right


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Mikecdm from a few posts ago only scores 2200 and he's running a way faster clock of 1375/1900 aswell as a 5ghz CPU, without knowing more yours sounds about right


I scored 2166 at 1280/1600 with my CPU at either 4.4 or 4.5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cptownage*
> 
> I have a 7970 overclocked to 1215/1600 Beta Drivers, i5 2500k and I still only get a score of around 1780. How are these other guys getting in the 2000's? In my GPU section it says "Microsoft Basic Render Driver...." an others do not have that.
> 
> Anyway, just curious if there were some basic tweaks I could do to get my score up. Thanks!


Based on your score it sounds like you're running the beta 5 drivers.
I noticed the last time I ran Valley, it mentioned the basic render driver too but I still scored the same. No idea what's causing it though.


----------



## Rollergold

Seem's rather weak for SLIed 680's








EDIT: Run try #2


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> 
> Seem's rather weak for SLIed 680's


Overclock the VRAM


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> I scored 2166 at 1280/1600 with my CPU at either 4.4 or 4.5.
> Based on your score it sounds like you're running the beta 5 drivers.
> I noticed the last time I ran Valley, it mentioned the basic render driver too but I still scored the same. No idea what's causing it though.


His CPU could be stock, that's why your scoreis better


----------



## sKratch

Why is my score so low? It's really concerning to be honest.



Clock @ 1000Mhz and memory @ 1400Mhz, never gone above 70c even at 100% load for a few minutes.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sKratch*
> 
> Why is my score so low? It's really concerning to be honest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock @ 1000Mhz and memory @ 1400Mhz, never gone above 70c even at 100% load for a few minutes.


what driver are you using? that is my stock score (900/1250).

edit: the core maybe at 70C but the vrams are higher. might be throttling. crank the fan up if on air. use gpuz or hwinfo64 to monitor temp.


----------



## sKratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> what driver are you using? that is my stock score (900/1250).
> 
> edit: the core maybe at 70C but the vrams are higher. might be throttling. crank the fan up if on air. use gpuz or hwinfo64 to monitor temp.


Is there a way to find out what temperature my VRAM is? Or is the core the only part of the GPU with temperature measurement equipment?

Edit: Forgot to mention that I'm running an XFX 7970 DD card. I just noticed that the benchmark only says 7900 Series.

Edit 2: I'm running CCC 13.1.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sKratch*
> 
> Is there a way to find out what temperature my VRAM is? Or is the core the only part of the GPU with temperature measurement equipment?
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that I'm running an XFX 7970 DD card. I just noticed that the benchmark only says 7900 Series.
> 
> Edit 2: I'm running CCC 13.1.


i use hwinfo64. you need to scroll down to see the vram temp readings.

edit: use the latest driver. i only use device manager to uninstall the old, reboot, install new and reboot.


----------



## digiadventures

Here is mine


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chicgoods112*
> 
> Gomi was here and reported you!


Bye bye! ^_^


----------



## sKratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i use hwinfo64. you need to scroll down to see the vram temp readings.
> 
> edit: use the latest driver. i only use device manager to uninstall the old, reboot, install new and reboot.


I use programs and functions and AMD cleanup utility. The newest drivers are beta, are they working fine?

Also, I'm seeing flickers in DX9 games, why haven't they fixed this bug yet? It's been around for MONTHS.

Edit: Where do I find the vram temps? Don't know where I need to scroll down.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sKratch*
> 
> I use programs and functions and AMD cleanup utility. The newest drivers are beta, are they working fine?
> 
> Also, I'm seeing flickers in DX9 games, why haven't they fixed this bug yet? It's been around for MONTHS.


^we are bordering thread jacking. i think you should start a thread or use pm. but the latest driver beta 6 is great.


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Mikecdm --- [email protected] 5Ghz ---- 7970 ; 1375 / 1900 ---- 53.4 FPS ---- 2233
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the latest beta gives better scores. I think i'm using 13.2 beta 5


How come you're scoring almost 6 FPS lower in comparison to the top 7970 scores with just a slightly higher OC?


----------



## justanoldman

Which GPU clock are people reporting? There are four numbers to choose from. In order from lowest to highest there is GPU-Z clock and boost, then what Precision X shows, and what Valley 1.0 shows on the screen. Those numbers are hundreds of points apart.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Which GPU clock are people reporting? There are four numbers to choose from. In order from lowest to highest there is GPU-Z clock and boost, then what Precision X shows, and what Valley 1.0 shows on the screen. Those numbers are hundreds of points apart.


max boost clock, should show in precision x while at full load.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> How come you're scoring almost 6 FPS lower in comparison to the top 7970 scores with just a slightly higher OC?


Not sure why, maybe driver issue or some other setting. I ran at 1325/1350/1375 with fps going up just a slight bit each time. I'll admit, this was first time every trying to run this.


----------



## justanoldman

It is interesting that the CPU overclock makes much more of a difference in Valley 1.0 than it does in Heaven. In Valley 1.0 I get the following with a 3770k at 3.9 and 5.0, and a GTX 690:
CPU stock, GPU stock = 78.1
CPU o.c., GPU stock = 80.2
CPU stock, GPU o.c. = 86.7
CPU o.c., GPU o.c. = 91.1


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It is interesting that the CPU overclock makes much more of a difference in Valley 1.0 than it does in Heaven. In Valley 1.0 I get the following with a 3770k at 3.9 and 5.0, and a GTX 690:
> CPU stock, GPU stock = 78.1
> CPU o.c., GPU stock = 80.2
> CPU stock, GPU o.c. = 86.7
> CPU o.c., GPU o.c. = 91.1


From 4.6 Ghz to 5Ghz with my i7 3930k, I gained around 10 fps. (Edit: for Quadfire , so its around 2.5 fps /card)


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Mikecdm --- [email protected] 5Ghz ---- 7970 ; 1375 / 1900 ---- 53.4 FPS ---- 2233
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the latest beta gives better scores. I think i'm using 13.2 beta 5


Definitely looks like a beta 5 score, about the same score I had with beta 5. Beta 6 makes all the difference for this bench.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Now with 290 Entries*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> 
> 
> RalighStClair --- 3570k @ 4.2ghz -- HIS 7970 @ 1220/1700 @1.25 volts --- 50.6 --- 2119
> 
> Edit fixed.


If you want to be updated, fill the form and provide a valid screenshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scouter238*
> 
> 3770k @ 5.0 GHZ
> GTX 690 @ 1.379 ghz core clock. Mem clock @ 3302


Please provide a valid screenshot.


----------



## blackRott9

Yep, this bench was out after 13.2 Beta 5. Beta 5 is not optimized for the Valley bench. 13.2 Beta 6 corrects AMD performance. If you've an AMD card you should be benching with 13.2 Beta 6. You'll probably gain around 4-6 FPS solely by updating your driver.

It is the second driver listed below.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx#1

P.S. Do not use a CAP with this driver. The CAP is already present in the driver itself. If you have a CAP installed on your system, remove it, then install 13.2 Beta 6.


----------



## OmniScience

3930K @ 4.2

690 Quad SLI: Bone stock.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Yep, this bench was out after 13.2 Beta 5. Beta 5 is not optimized for the Valley bench. 13.2 Beta 6 corrects AMD performance. If you've an AMD card you should be benching with 13.2 Beta 6. You'll probably gain around 4-6 FPS solely by updating your driver.
> 
> It is the second driver listed below.
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx#1
> 
> P.S. Do not use a CAP with this driver. The CAP is already present in the driver itself. If you have a CAP installed on your system, remove it, then install 13.2 Beta 6.


I'm pretty sure that 13.2 beta 6 doesn't even have an Application Profile yet for Valley. Trifire and Quad users should get better score, my Quad Cards runs at around 75% in this bench. (and this is with Optimize 1x1 CrossFire Mode)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmniScience*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3930K @ 4.2
> 690 Quad SLI: Bone stock.


Please, post the required screenshot and I'll make a pleasure to add you.

PS: I'm starting to feel redundant about screenshot validation, read the Rules.


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks for updating Karlitos!

Glad to see some more badass 580 results on the board!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thanks for updating Karlitos!
> 
> Glad to see some more badass 580 results on the board!


Thanks a lot mxthunder










Don't forget there is no Tri-Fire result in this graph.


----------



## mxthunder

Awesome chart! Thanks!


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that 13.2 beta 6 doesn't even have an Application Profile yet for Valley. Trifire and Quad users should get better score, my Quad Cards runs at around 75% in this bench. (and this is with Optimize 1x1 CrossFire Mode)


If an application profile for Valley did not exist in 13.2 Beta 6 AMD MGPU users would be getting negative scaling, they're not. Can it be improved? Probably.

In any case, I would not use an old CAP with this driver.


----------



## Hillguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Darn! Nailed me to the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get mine to OC that far...I don't think. Could you say how many volts and which drivers, if it's not confidential?


Thanks alancsalt , I'm still hoping to get higher but I dunno if I can.

I am using the 313.96 drivers ( never tried the 314.09 yet ) my volts were at 1175 in Afterburner. My chip was at 5.040 ghz (28 x 105) which also pushed my memory up from 2133 to 2240.

The only other thing I can think of was my window was wide open and it was -12 degrees Celsius outdoors


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> If an application profile for Valley did not exist in 13.2 Beta 6 AMD MGPU users would be getting negative scaling, they're not. Can it be improved? Probably.
> 
> In any case, I would not use an old CAP with this driver.


I see no improvements in scaling from beta 5 to beta 6. Im pretty sure there is no Application Profile yet for Valley.


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I see no improvements in scaling from beta 5 to beta 6. Im pretty sure there is no Application Profile yet for Valley.


No profile would = negative scaling, aka single card numbers or worse. Crossfire doesn't function properly without a CAP of some sort present in the driver or installed on your system.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> No profile would = negative scaling, aka single card numbers or worse. Crossfire doesn't function properly without a CAP of some sort present in the driver or installed on your system.


try 3 or 4 way and you will see negative scaling


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> try 3 or 4 way and you will see negative scaling


Duly noted.

I've tried Crossfire with a 7970 and a 7950 using just 13.2 Beta 6 installed. I get 87FPS. So it is working for dual cards.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Duly noted.
> 
> I've tried Crossfire with a 7970 and a 7950 using just 13.2 Beta 6 installed. I get 87FPS. So it is working for dual cards.


yeah it does but 3 cards run at 60% each total 180% unless you make a profile and i think quad also run around the same


----------



## lilchronic

where is the guy with the titans in sli??? i thought today he was going to post it


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> yeah it does but 3 cards run at 60% each total 180% unless you make a profile and i think quad also run around the same


Hopefully, they'll released an optimized CAP for it. It's really not going to matter though, we're all going to be getting killed by Titan users soon anyway


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Darn! Nailed me to the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get mine to OC that far...I don't think. Could you say how many volts and which drivers, if it's not confidential?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alancsalt , I'm still hoping to get higher but I dunno if I can.
> 
> I am using the 313.96 drivers ( never tried the 314.09 yet ) my volts were at 1175 in Afterburner. My chip was at 5.040 ghz (28 x 105) which also pushed my memory up from 2133 to 2240.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of was my window was wide open and it was -12 degrees Celsius outdoors
Click to expand...

Aha! I blame the -12 degrees. I live in the Southern Hemisphere Sub-Tropics with late summer ambient temperatures from 20 to 40. That's my excuse anyway.









I don't think there is any gain in the new drivers. It was more the CPU overclock got that little extra for me. i think I need to plumb in another radiator too. One RX360 for three GTX 580 and Valley (according to Valley itself) is pushing temps up to 63 at 1.175v. Only 59 degrees at 1.16v...(when ambient at 25)


----------



## KaRLiToS

No application profile for valley in 13.2 beta 6



Spoiler: Proof: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> yeah it does but 3 cards run at 60% each total 180% unless you make a profile and i think quad also run around the same


*Actually with 13.2:
*
Dual cards: 100%
Triple Cards: 66%
Quad cards: 50%

If you set CCC to run Valley with Optimize 1x1 in Crossfire Mode; it will scale better but not stable, sometime at 55% and other time at 90%.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Well here's another for the books:
SLI TITAN @ 1136mhz, +100mhz memory, 3570k @ 4.7ghz, 16gb 1600mhz ram


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Well here's another for the books:
> SLI TITAN @ 1136mhz, +100mhz memory, 3570k @ 4.7ghz, 16gb 1600mhz ram












What was your stock score?


----------



## KaRLiToS

@PhantomTace , Do one for *Valley* and I enter you right away. (You did one for Heaven)

Hurry


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Well here's another for the books:
> SLI TITAN @ 1136mhz, +100mhz memory, 3570k @ 4.7ghz, 16gb 1600mhz ram


its says gpu x1 also using the hwbot wrapper edition and extreme mode i got 6k with 3 7950's, just comparing for people

http://hwbot.org/submission/2360414_


----------



## Mikecdm

You guys were right, the 13.2 beta 6 help out. Re-ran today with those. So when i have updated scores, should I fill out the form again?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> You guys were right, the 13.2 beta 6 help out. Re-ran today with those. So when i have updated scores, should I fill out the form again?


yes


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> You guys were right, the 13.2 beta 6 help out. Re-ran today with those. So when i have updated scores, should I fill out the form again?


Lawdy lawdy Nice Core clock


----------



## Magical Eskimo

MAGICAL ESKIMO --- Intel i5 [email protected] 3.10Ghz ---- GTX670 ; 1322 / 3304 ---- 43.7 FPS ---- 1828

This is my first time doing proper overclocking/benchmarking and I'm pretty happy IMO







very much regretting getting the 2400 now though


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Lawdy lawdy Nice Core clock


Not sure if running it over and over makes score go down. I ran at 1550/1575/1600 and each time went down a bit. Best score was at 1550/1900. Still seems low compared to your score with much lower clocks.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Not sure if running it over and over makes score go down. I ran at 1550/1575/1600 and each time went down a bit. Best score was at 1550/1900. Still seems low compared to your score with much lower clocks.


Im not sure, the closest I have come to beating my high score so far is 2481, and that was at 1405/1940. I get 2464 over and over 1385/1940(28°C artifacting). No matter what I do I cant go past it, both voltage sliders are pegged out, I assume it was just instability, first night of test it was -2°C outside, with ducting i was at 18°C load with no artifacts. Night 2 was 3°C out and temps were loading at 24-26°C with artifacts getting heavy at 1390 and above.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Lawdy lawdy Nice Core clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if running it over and over makes score go down. I ran at 1550/1575/1600 and each time went down a bit. Best score was at 1550/1900. Still seems low compared to your score with much lower clocks.
Click to expand...

You're likely throttled because the scaling is really bad. I've seen FTW's runs throttling too. Are you running a lightning too?


----------



## FtW 420

I kept afterburner open while running last time, card showed no signs of throttling through the game tests for me, the core clock was a solid line.

I was kinda hoping that was it, but it wasn't so not sure why scores seemed lowish for me...


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Well here's another for the books:
> SLI TITAN @ 1136mhz, +100mhz memory, 3570k @ 4.7ghz, 16gb 1600mhz ram


Interesting, I ran a two card run just now. Never ran a two card run before in heaven 4.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Interesting, I ran a two card run just now. Never ran a two card run before in heaven 4.


TSM,

What clocks? Would you mind running a 3 card setup with the same benchmark?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Interesting, I ran a two card run just now. Never ran a two card run before in heaven 4.


Seing is score of 70.3 fps in Valley with a single card, I expect to see a *SLI score* of around *100-110fps*.

I'm just waiting for his bench.


----------



## Stay Puft

TSM's 7970 Crossfire is 15% slower then Phantom's SLI titan run.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> TSM's 7970 Crossfire is 15% slower then Phantom's SLI titan run.


Clocks are posted int he top right corner.

Hmm... Quad Titan is only 20% faster in 3dm11 Pscore. Single Valley run it's 17% faster than my fastest run. It's a strange card this Titan. It's faster but where you expect it to be faster by leaps it's not.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Clocks are posted int he top right corner.
> 
> Hmm... Quad Titan is only 20% faster in 3dm11 Pscore. Single Valley run it's 17% faster than my fastest run. It's a strange card this Titan. It's faster but where you expect it to be faster by leaps it's not.


Agreed. You're running reference 7970's right tsm?


----------



## tsm106

Correct, ref cards and three 320 buck Diamonds lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Correct, ref cards and three 320 buck Diamonds lol.


I think microcenter has 3 white box reference diamond 7970's for 379 a pop. Hmm I'm going to crunch the numbers


----------



## PhantomTaco

Valley SLI Benchmark finally working! No OC though (PSU needs to be RMA'd)



It would appear maybe my PSU issues are lowering my scores? No idea...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Valley SLI Benchmark finally working! No OC though (PSU needs to be RMA'd)


I think it's safe to say Valley and Heaven are not throwing any love at the Titan. Can you try a bench like Metro. That should be up the Titan's alley more with Metros brute force code, and Titans brute force power. I would run Metro following the Metro Bench thread at 1080.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Valley SLI Benchmark finally working! No OC though (PSU needs to be RMA'd)
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear maybe my PSU issues are lowering my scores? No idea...


Your score is what I expected to be with no OC. Nice score for SLI stock. I'll put your Single and Dual in the All setup...but only your OC run in single cards chart. (Until we receive more Titan score of course)


----------



## PhantomTaco

Update +100mhz gpu and +60mhz memory


----------



## KaRLiToS

....


----------



## PhantomTaco

Slowly working up the speeds to see what is tolerable on this psu, now at +125mhz gpu and +70mhz memory and got 116.4fps


----------



## Jpmboy

Updated Score



Interesting - increase cpu clock to 47 from 46 and picked up a bit on score and FPS. didn't think it would matter much.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Slowly working up the speeds to see what is tolerable on this psu, now at +125mhz gpu and +70mhz memory and got 116.4fps


1000W should be plenty for 2


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 1000W should be plenty for 2


Yes, maybe not the PSU, maybe you pushed the Titan at their limit? Your GTX Titan SLI almost beats GTX 690 Quad-SLI average and GTX 680 Tri-SLI average.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't wait to post my numbers up here!


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, maybe not the PSU, maybe you pushed the Titan at their limit? Your GTX Titan SLI almost beats GTX 690 Quad-SLI average and GTX 680 Tri-SLI average.


Maybe, bigger problem is since I put my second card in, my PSU has been giving some pretty nasty coil whine like sounds when the GPUs are on load, so I'm kinda wondering if it's faulty (either way I sent a message to Fractal Design about it, hopefully an RMA).

Back to business, final safe test was this:
+148mhz GPU
+100mhz Memory


Really wish I could push it another few mhz on both and just hit 120 lol. Karlitos should I submit using the form?


----------



## Descadent

Descadent --- Intel i7 [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- SLI GTX 670 4GB SC ; 1228/ 3104 ---- 82.8 FPS ---- 3463


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Update +100mhz gpu and +60mhz memory


+100mhz and +60 tell us nothing, what are your max boost clocks?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Looks like two Titans OC'd are about 15% higher than my two 7970's at 1250MHz. Quite a bit of coin to pay for 15% but like I said, I'm hoping we get that bios unlocked at some point and then we will see Titan's real performance...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Maybe, bigger problem is since I put my second card in, my PSU has been giving some pretty nasty coil whine like sounds when the GPUs are on load, so I'm kinda wondering if it's faulty (either way I sent a message to Fractal Design about it, hopefully an RMA).
> 
> Back to business, final safe test was this:
> +148mhz GPU
> +100mhz Memory
> 
> 
> Really wish I could push it another few mhz on both and just hit 120 lol. Karlitos should I submit using the form?


Hmm overclocked Titan sli is equal to overclocked trifire 7950's, that's nice although my 3 7950's only cost £750 Titans are £1000 each I guess if your planning to go quad sli titans then there good


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@Descadent*, hey man, its about time









Update


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Looks like two Titans OC'd are about 15% higher than my two 7970's at 1250MHz. Quite a bit of coin to pay for 15% but like I said, I'm hoping we get that bios unlocked at some point and then we will see Titan's real performance...


That 15% has me thinking. Quad titans or Tri 7970's and i can grab that 02 Busa i have my eye on. Decisions decisions.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That 15% has me thinking. Quad titans or Tri 7970's and i can grab that 02 Busa i have my eye on. Decisions decisions.


Why don't you wait for some 4 x GTX Titan bench before making your decision, I heard Nvidia said Quad Sli was only for benching. Bad performance in game.

I deeply understand you how difficult it could be to make a decision.


----------



## Halostryker

Halostryker --- 960T x 4 @ 3.5Ghz ---- GTX560ti 448cores ; 850 Mhz / 2000 Mhz ---- 28.4. FPS ---- 1188


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Why don't you wait for some 4 x GTX Titan bench before making your decision, I heard Nvidia said Quad Sli was only for benching. Bad performance in game.
> 
> I deeply understand you how difficult it could be to make a decision.


Kar what do your 3 7970's score in this benchmark?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Kar what do your 3 7970's score in this benchmark?


I haven't tested them. I only made one run and it was with QuadFire. I think you can safely judge according to others results with Trifire.

I have more fun managing the thread these days and making graphs than playing games.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I haven't tested them. I only made one run and it was with QuadFire. I think you can safely judge according to others results with Trifire.
> 
> I have more fun managing the thread these days and making graphs than playing games.


Come on man. Do a 3 way run for us







Me love you long time


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Looks like two Titans OC'd are about 15% higher than my two 7970's at 1250MHz. Quite a bit of coin to pay for 15% but like I said, I'm hoping we get that bios unlocked at some point and then we will see Titan's real performance...


that 15% is quite expensive dont you think..

Also throwing a hope at the table that an unlocked bios would net you a lil bit extra performance with all the limits this card have in front of her..

TDP's, big die, and driver optimizations im not to secure about this ones yet... Time will tell. new series of gpu are there to i mean serious business to invest that much XD..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd put Tri-CF 7970's around 125-135fps so dual Titans are pretty close. Remember this is just a single set of Titans we are seeing so far. There are plenty more numbers to come (like mine)!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> that 15% is quite expensive dont you think..
> 
> Also throwing a hope at the table that an unlocked bios would net you a lil bit extra performance with all the limits this card have in front of her..
> 
> TDP's, big die, and driver optimizations im not to secure about this ones yet...


I have to admit, results are AWSOME, but justifying the 1019$ price









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'd put Tri-CF 7970's around 125-135fps so dual Titans are pretty close. Remember this is just a single set of Titans we are seeing so far. There are plenty more numbers to come (like mine)!


I consider Phantom Taco's results as *average or above average* since he has i5 3570k and it seems to clock well. In the valley thread, you have users with AMD II 955 (or old i7 920) running GTX 680 and HD 7970 and others with 3930k. So the average of the 7970s and the GTX 680s is pretty much set.

But more data is always better...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have to admit, results are AWSOME, but justifying the 1019$ price


Results always look good on benchmarks... Titan look awesome on benchmarks...

Once you decide to open that wallet for what it really offers i mean it kind of put you thinking...

I wouldnt even try to do what i do to my cards to that amount of cash for a piece of hardware a @ $350 hell why not...

I throw 1400 to my 7950 laughing in the corner lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Results always look good on benchmarks... Titan look awesome on benchmarks...
> Once you decide to open that wallet for what it really offers i mean it kind of put you thinking...
> I wouldnt even try to do what i do to my cards to that amount of cash for a piece of hardware a @ $350 hell why not...
> I throw 1400 to my 7950 laughing in the corner lol


If you forget about the cost, you can't say its not a good card though.

Sadly, its how the market works. And everyone knows that Nvidia is always expensive and overpriced at release. Why? Because people will still get it. You check at those graphs, 60% Nvidia and 40% ATI...Yet, ATI is still on a rank average of 13 outta 30 while Nvidia is located at 17 on 30.



Spoiler: With Titan score!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'd put Tri-CF 7970's around 125-135fps so dual Titans are pretty close. Remember this is just a single set of Titans we are seeing so far. There are plenty more numbers to come (like mine)!


Depends on the clocks the trifire setup can hit.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If you forget about the cost, you can't say its not a good card though.
> 
> Sadly, its how the market works. And everyone knows that Nvidia is always expensive and overpriced at release. Why? Because people will still get it. You check at those graphs, 60% Nvidia and 40% ATI...Yet, ATI is still on a rank average of 13 outta 30 while Nvidia is located at 17 on 30.


and it only took one driver update to take those things back and it wasnt even aimed to valley benchmark lol...
If amd rewirte the memory allocation and fix those frametimes like they did with skyrim i mean you guys did play skyrim before and after>?

Microstutter will be a thing of the past to begin with, and it is possible for 100% usage on all cards if you are not cpu bottlenecked..

As much im against the frametimes roundups that are around lately this is one of the best things that have happened for multi gpu users..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Depends on the clocks the trifire setup can hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We need better drivers with better scalling to ramp back up in the chart.


----------



## gian84

Update with Catalyst 13.2beta6 drivers. I went from 42.7fps to 46.5fps!








Kindly update my score too, thanks!!

gian84 - intel i5 3570k @ 4.6Ghz / HIS 7950 IceQ X² @ 1200/1500


----------



## KaRLiToS

The OP has been updated with a temporary graph for the GTX Titan SLI, I'll make an interactive one tomorrow.

Just notice this thread is on the Main Page





















. Its really an honor


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Gratz, bro. I'll be adding my GTX 670 3-Way SLI score sometime next week as soon as I get everything setup.


----------



## xxmastermindxx

Does this bench scale with CPU? My 3770K is at 4.3GHz, Tri-Fire 7970 at 1150/1600, and this is my score (which isn't even close to others with similar setups:



GPU usage was hovering around 65% for all 3 GPUs through the whole run.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Depends on the clocks the trifire setup can hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ouch. 27% better then taco's best SLI run
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxmastermindxx*
> 
> Does this bench scale with CPU? My 3770K is at 4.3GHz, Tri-Fire 7970 at 1150/1600, and this is my score (which isn't even close to others with similar setups:
> 
> 
> 
> GPU usage was hovering around 65% for all 3 GPUs through the whole run.


What drivers are you using?


----------



## xxmastermindxx

I'm using 13.2 beta 6 right now.


----------



## sonarctica

Lol, only 7 fps with my laptop's 680m 4gb and the darn bench didnt even use any good gpu power, the gpu was only at 40 celcius... What a poor benchmark!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxmastermindxx*
> 
> Does this bench scale with CPU? My 3770K is at 4.3GHz, Tri-Fire 7970 at 1150/1600, and this is my score (which isn't even close to others with similar setups:
> 
> 
> 
> GPU usage was hovering around 65% for all 3 GPUs through the whole run.


Power issue! 250w for each 7970 + a overclocked 3770K is getting you super close.


----------



## sugarhell

1050 watt for trifire oc? I have seen over 1300 from the wall with my tri-fire +3930k


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No application profile for valley in 13.2 beta 6
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof: Spoiler!


Ok, got it. Dual card Crossfire now "just works" if a driver is installed.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Ok, got it. Dual card Crossfire now "just works" if a driver is installed.


Even with 13.2 beta 4 you'll be at 100% scalling on Dual cards (Crossfire) , but *beta 6* brings more performance over the previous betas. Thats why people get better score with 13.2 beta 6, it has nothing to do about scalling.

The scalling issue is only about Tri and Quadfire users. Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Ok, got it. Dual card Crossfire now "just works" if a driver is installed.


Why not just use the unigine profile?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why not just use the unigine profile?


Its older profile anyway. But there is also a profile for Heaven.exe is you scroll up in the "H". But its an old profile too. Doesn't work with New Valley and New Heaven 4.0


----------



## bf3player1978

why is my score so low?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> 
> 
> why is my score so low?


What driver are you using?


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What driver are you using?


13.1


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Even with 13.2 beta 4 you'll be at 100% scalling on Dual cards (Crossfire) , but *beta 6* brings more performance over the previous betas. Thats why people get better score with 13.2 beta 6, it has nothing to do about scalling.
> 
> The scalling issue is only about Tri and Quadfire users. Correct me if i'm wrong


It use to be that you'd get no scaling at all with Crossfire if the driver did not recognize an app and have some sort of basic profile for it. So if the driver didn't recognize Valley I should be getting single card FPS or lower. Crossfire should be broken across the board if the driver does not recognize Valley in some fashion. It's possible the driver is using another basic profile for said app.

I'm saying I don't know how dual card Crossfire would work without a basic profile of some sort present in the driver and application recognition. I guess things have changed.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> 13.1


Download 13.2 beta 6 and retest

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst132BetaDriver.aspx


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That score is on the edge of both bluescreen and blackscreen, and I've been trying to beat 4815 since post #448. That is pretty much as good as it gets for my particular rig. Maybe if I got another 580 for quad.....


i have quad 7970 on my sr2 ---i find it strange that why i cant touch 5000 points -- i mostly linger at 4200 points ---

is it drivers --if so how come other members have crossed 6000 points


----------



## muhd86

i would say very poor scaling for 4 gpus --but what is strange that how come other members with quad 7970 get over 6000 points


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i would say very poor scaling for 4 gpus --but what is strange that how come other members with quad 7970 get over 6000 points


Create an application profile for Valley and choose "optimize 1x1" as "CrossFire mode"

And get 13.2 beta 6 Drivers


----------



## Master__Shake

edit: funfact, if you listen to cannon in d it syncs up with this benchmark


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have quad 7970 on my sr2 ---i find it strange that why i cant touch 5000 points -- i mostly linger at 4200 points ---
> 
> is it drivers --if so how come other members have crossed 6000 points


I showed you how to do this 100 pr so posts ago


----------



## Master__Shake

can i change my entry?? i updated.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> can i change my entry?? i updated.


Well both screenshot are incorrect so either way you had to redo it, you have to press F12 once the test is done, read / look at the OP


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Well both screenshot are incorrect so either way you had to redo it, you have to press F12 once the test is done, read / look at the OP


better?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> 
> 
> better?


This is number 1, perfect, with the form perfectly filled


----------



## dboythagr8

Here's mine:



Single Titan. Will return later this week for the SLI chart:thumb:


----------



## Silvercast

Maxed out at a whole 5 FPS, AWE YEAH....


----------



## th3illusiveman

this thread has made me want to get a second 7970, will my PSU be adequate? It's only 750 Watts, it worked well for my 2 GTX570s (and those were kinda like tweaked 480s) but 7970 seems to be a hungry beast.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> this thread has made me want to get a second 7970, will my PSU be adequate? It's only 750 Watts, it worked well for my 2 GTX570s (and those were kinda like tweaked 480s) but 7970 seems to be a hungry beast.


750 watts is plenty for two 7970s; I wouldn't be surprised at all if you could run them just fine on a 650 watt. For reference, at full load my rig draws ~250-300w with a OC'd 7950, which isn't much less than a 7970.


----------



## Rollergold

Can I update my score by changing the screenshot in my first post and re filling out the form?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> 750 watts is plenty for two 7970s; I wouldn't be surprised at all if you could run them just fine on a 650 watt. For reference, at full load my rig draws ~250-300w with a OC'd 7950, which isn't much less than a 7970.


Yea but at stock clocks i think i will be fine, i don't running stock clocks though.

2 7970s at ~1225Mhz is what i'm hoping for, surely that would draw 150-200w more than 7970s at 925Mhz would and that's what i'm worried about


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Yea but at stock clocks i think i will be fine, i don't running stock clocks though.
> 
> 2 7970s at ~1225Mhz is what i'm hoping for, surely that would draw 150-200w more than 7970s at 925Mhz would and that's what i'm worried about


I think it should still be fine; I seem to remember seeing other people around OCN running OC'd XFire 7970s on 750w PSUs. I'm no expert on such things, though, so you should probably ask around in the 79xx club and the AMD GPU subforum.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Yea but at stock clocks i think i will be fine, i don't running stock clocks though.
> 
> 2 7970s at ~1225Mhz is what i'm hoping for, surely that would draw 150-200w more than 7970s at 925Mhz would and that's what i'm worried about


I haven't tested how many watts my rig pulls as I don't have a way of doing so but my CPU at 1.5v and 3 gpus at 1.25v after playing a game or benching my psu fan is running at 100% and is annoying loud, I'm guessing 250w per gpu and 250w for everything else so around 1000w for 3 7950's +/- 10% 900-1100w


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Yea but at stock clocks i think i will be fine, i don't running stock clocks though.
> 
> 2 7970s at ~1225Mhz is what i'm hoping for, surely that would draw 150-200w more than 7970s at 925Mhz would and that's what i'm worried about


Depends how much additional voltage you pump


----------



## Toxsick

here's mine



edit : does this look any good?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Thanks for the info guys, i will look around at some older CFX benchies and see what they are pulling. Seems like the only thing you can buy for your PC to future proof it is a PSU







next time i will get a 1 Kilowatt PSU lol.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Lol, only 7 fps with my laptop's 680m 4gb and the darn bench didnt even use any good gpu power, the gpu was only at 40 celcius... What a poor benchmark!


Don't Blame the benchmark, it is running fine Mister, there is something wrong with your laptop... mine with 660m got this score, so check your system


----------



## nagle3092

Nagle3092 --- 4.8 Ghz ---- GPU GTX Titan ; 1202, 1502 ---- 71.2 ---- 2978




Edited for compliance


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Nagle3092 --- 4.8 Ghz ---- GPU GTX Titan ; 1202, 1502 ---- 71.2 ---- 2978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for compliance


Can you update your GPU-z please, i'm curious to see what the texturefill rate is.

Nice score BTW.


----------



## sonarctica




----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Don't Blame the benchmark, it is running fine Mister, there is something wrong with your laptop... mine with 660m got this score, so check your system


Yung, i saw your score. your cards are indeed comparable to the titans.


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN -- i7 3960 @ 4.2 Ghz -- GTX Titan -- 70,2 FPS -- 2937


----------



## xxmastermindxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxmastermindxx*
> 
> Does this bench scale with CPU? My 3770K is at 4.3GHz, Tri-Fire 7970 at 1150/1600, and this is my score (which isn't even close to others with similar setups:
> 
> 
> 
> GPU usage was hovering around 65% for all 3 GPUs through the whole run.
> 
> 
> 
> Power issue! 250w for each 7970 + a overclocked 3770K is getting you super close.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> 1050 watt for trifire oc? I have seen over 1300 from the wall with my tri-fire +3930k


No, it's not a power issue. I can watch my Kill a Watt and unless my 7970 voltage is at 1.3V+, it doesn't pass 950 watts.


----------



## fewness

Titan SLI where are you


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Titan SLI where are you


Here ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Valley SLI Benchmark finally working! No OC though (PSU needs to be RMA'd)
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear maybe my PSU issues are lowering my scores? No idea...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *@Descadent*, hey man, its about time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


KaRLiToS, do you include all entries for each category or just the top 30, 20 or 10? i know we don't have enough data for Titan but to include even the ones that are not oc'ed (i think there are) might not be representative for each when compared to others. what i mean is, i think the average fps should be based on the overclocked results for each type. what do you think?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *@Descadent*, hey man, its about time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah finally decided to come out of surround and was testing c3 at 2560x1440 only on 1 monitor and decided I should do benchmark too.

is there anyway you can add 670 and 670 sli to that graph at all as well? would be nice to see them against titan and the others to see where us 670 people rank too










Thanks.

edit: nevermind you already did


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> KaRLiToS, do you include all entries for each category or just the top 30, 20 or 10? i know we don't have enough data for Titan but to include even the ones that are not oc'ed (i think there are) might not be representative for each when compared to others. what i mean is, i think the average fps should be based on the overclocked results for each type. what do you think?


How much overclock, how much overclock of cpu, did they have anything else running, did they make sure it wasn't throttling? It would be awfully hard for him to keep track of that. You can't look at the graph, you have to look at the spreadsheet and ignore the ones that are not overclocked or anomalies.

You would need at least 10 entries with everything oced correctly, and with the benchmark run correctly, to have a reasonable statistical sample. That would eliminate most of the categories listed. Just look at the 690sli, only 5 entries and three were not done optimally. The average of 85 is wrong by at least 5 or 6 fps. I am not saying there is some easy way to fix this issue, it is just that you have took look at all the data and figure out which entries to ignore.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> How much overclock, how much overclock of cpu, did they have anything else running, did they make sure it wasn't throttling? It would be awfully hard for him to keep track of that. You can't look at the graph, you have to look at the spreadsheet and ignore the ones that are not overclocked or anomalies.
> 
> You would need at least 10 entries with everything oced correctly, and with the benchmark run correctly, to have a reasonable statistical sample. That would eliminate most of the categories listed. Just look at the 690sli, only 5 entries and three were not done optimally. The average of 85 is wrong by at least 5 or 6 fps. I am not saying there is some easy way to fix this issue, it is just that you have took look at all the data and figure out which entries to ignore.


true, but some cut off could make things simple and a bit more accurate. top 30 maybe?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxmastermindxx*
> 
> No, it's not a power issue. I can watch my Kill a Watt and unless my 7970 voltage is at 1.3V+, it doesn't pass 950 watts.


Odd... mine max out at 1.28v requested, never actually see in excess of 1.25v and I see this at the wall.


----------



## quakermaas

quakermaas -- i7 3930k @ 4.5 GHz -- HD 7970 CF -- 103.2 FPS -- 4318


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> How much overclock, how much overclock of cpu, did they have anything else running, did they make sure it wasn't throttling? *It would be awfully hard for him to keep track of that*. You can't look at the graph, you have to look at the spreadsheet and ignore the ones that are not overclocked or anomalies.
> 
> You would need at least 10 entries with everything oced correctly, and with the benchmark run correctly, to have a reasonable statistical sample. That would eliminate most of the categories listed. Just look at the 690sli, only 5 entries and three were not done optimally. The average of 85 is wrong by at least 5 or 6 fps. I am not saying there is some easy way to fix this issue, it is just that you have took look at all the data and figure out which entries to ignore.


Thanks man, finally someone who realize thats its already A LOT of WORK.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> true, but some cut off could make things simple and *a bit more accurate*. top 30 maybe?


It wouldn't be more accurate at all, I think if we have 50 results with single 7970 and in those results, there is some awfully poor 7970s oerclockers, while the other half of the 7970s are GOLDEN CHIPs, I think we can call this as a good average, and that is the whole point of having a huge charts with that much data. More results: better average (bad and good systems)

I made a test (check the spoiler), I added around 15x 7970s with AWSOME scores of 60s and a couple of irrealistic 70s.

Just look in the spoiler how the average score of the 7970s almost didnt move with all those top scores.


Spoiler: Check the difference



*REAL RESULTS*


*WITH FAKE ENTRIES*




*I think we have to accept that a 1100$ Titan will surpass our 400$ GTX 680 and our 350$ 7970s.* (And its not by much., not justifying the price at least)


----------



## rdr09

op, if your study shows otherwise and it's your thread - i agree. my concern was that the results are skewed by members submitting with their gpus at stock. but like you said the oc'ed values make things even. but how many titan owners will submit at stock? doubt anyone will.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> op, if your study shows otherwise and it's your thread - i agree. my concern was that the results are skewed by members submitting with their gpus at stock. but like you said the oc'ed values make things even. but how many titan owners will submit at stock? *doubt anyone will*.


I don't expect a Titan over 80 fps anyway.

We have so many results that some poor results won't affect that much. And mostly, people who post here overclock their GPUs to the max.

Check the first guy in the Queue (Omniscience). He hasnt post a valid screenshot but I don't even want to put him in the chart because his Quad-Sli GTX 690 are not OCed. I think his score is no representative of all GTX 690, we have so few results with GTX 690 Quad that I don't want to add him to mess the score of those cards. But usually with 50 results of a same cards, adding a poor result won't affect anything

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdHJuUkwyTzMyWWlzRFRYMWhsc1htNHc&output=html&widget=true

(Yes, i'm about to update)


----------



## rdr09

it is not about beating the titan but more of getting a better representative. for example, just basing it on the top 30 the 680s average fps will go a few points higher. 53.975 to be exact.


----------



## th3illusiveman

I expect to be kicked out of the top 30 (single) soon, considering how many people fell for Nvidias hype machine.


----------



## KaRLiToS

From now on, the *Form + Screenshots is necessary*, I won't run anymore after people for a valid screenshots or for the form, i'll just jump over the entry and go on.

I cannot put these graphs as interective because the URL is more than 2045 characters long ( too many details in the graph for google to upload them) If I don't use random colors for the bars, it adds so much characters to the URL because more details

*This is the URL of the graph*



Spoiler: Graph URL too DAMM LONG!



Code:



Code:


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> edit : does this look any good?


i think u could do better


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Those 70 fps avg on titan @ 1200 ..
Thinking about the 1300 mark as tops if you put in perspective that watercooling didnt help to much the 680's on water...

tsm you ready to spent 4k on 4 titans ? lol more close to 5k if you throw the waterblocks?


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it is not about beating the titan but more of getting a better representative. for example, just basing it on the top 30 the 680s average fps will go a few points higher. 53.975 to be exact.


But doing so would skew the statistic to the "average" of that percentile. Remember, mean, median and mode? A reasonable way to go is to drop those values outside at least two standard deviations of the mean. Better not biasing the dataset in any way.

Super job Karlitos!,


----------



## zGunBLADEz

so wait a minute 2x7950 $250 a piece if you know where to look at ===> titan @[email protected] with room to spare XD

Just throw the more bang for your buck graph is the only one missing there... XD


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> so wait a minute 2x7950 $250 a piece if you know where to look at ===> titan @[email protected] with room to spare XD
> 
> Just throw the more bang for your buck graph is the only one missing there... XD


Yes, thats true, I should gather info on the average price of current Cards







And make a graph with that, That would be very nice. Need time.

EDIT:
If someone gather the average price of all cards, I'll be very happy to do a graph with price/performance.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, thats true, I should gather info on the average price of current Cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And make a graph with that, That would be very nice. Need time.
> 
> EDIT:
> If someone gather the average price of all cards, I'll be very happy to do a graph with price/performance.


google will do that for you easy it already tells you the avg <==
https://www.google.com/search?q=hd+7950+avg+price&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS521US521&aq=f&oq=hd+7950+avg+price&aqs=chrome.0.57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS521US521&tbm=shop&sclient=psy-ab&q=hd+7950+&oq=hd+7950+&gs_l=serp.3..0l4.7149.7149.1.7516.1.1.0.0.0.0.70.70.1.1.0...0.0...1c.1.4.psy-ab.2Gs9HK5xKdc&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42965579,d.aWc&fp=a8e29ceefc1c7948&biw=1092&bih=533

So you look at the cheapest place that have more than 1 store at least and get the avg from there make sure you click free shipping..

So 7950 avg $300 out of 50 stores


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> google will do that for you easy it already tells you the avg <==
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hd+7950+avg+price&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS521US521&aq=f&oq=hd+7950+avg+price&aqs=chrome.0.57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS521US521&tbm=shop&sclient=psy-ab&q=hd+7950+&oq=hd+7950+&gs_l=serp.3..0l4.7149.7149.1.7516.1.1.0.0.0.0.70.70.1.1.0...0.0...1c.1.4.psy-ab.2Gs9HK5xKdc&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42965579,d.aWc&fp=a8e29ceefc1c7948&biw=1092&bih=533


If I get 50 reps in one day I'll do it. Hahaha just kidding, it will be available around tonight


----------



## rdr09

actually, basing the graphs on just the top 30 will be a bad idea because pretty soon it all be TITANS.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*ATI CCC 13.2 beta 7 out*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Download*

*FEATURE HIGHLIGHTS OF THE AMD CATALYST 13.2 BETA 7 DRIVER
(Please note that AMD Catalyst 13.2 Beta 7 includes all of the fixes found in previous versions of AMD Catalyst 13.2 Beta)*
Resolves an intermittent hang seen in Crossfire configurations with the new Crysis 3 patch.

*Build Info:*
DriverVer=02/26/2013, 12.100.17.0000
12.10.17-130226a-153761E-ATI

Catalyst: 13.2
CCC:
3D:
OGL:
OCL:

*Supported Cards:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



AMD6742.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6500 Series"
AMD68B8.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series"
AMD689B.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series"
AMD6898.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series"
AMD6798.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series"
AMD6818.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 8800 Series (OEM)"
AMD679A.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 8900 Series (OEM)"
AMD68F9.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6350"
AMD683D.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 8760"
AMD68F9.2 = "ATI Radeon HD 5450"
AMD68F9.3 = "AMD Radeon HD 6350"
AMD683D.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 8760"
AMD689C.1 = "ASUS ARES"
AMD68E1.1 = "ASUS EAH5450 Series"
AMD689C.2 = "ASUS EAH5870 Series"
AMD68E1.2 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E1.3 = "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series"
AMD68E1.4 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E1.5 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E1.6 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E1.7 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E1.8 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD677B.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7450"
AMD6778.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 8470"
AMD679A.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 8950"
AMD68E1.9 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E1.10 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD675F.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6510 Series"
AMD675F.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 6530 Series"
AMD68BF.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6750"
AMD6779.1 = "AMD RADEON HD 7450"
AMD675F.3 = "AMD Radeon HD 7510 Series"
AMD6759.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7570 Series"
AMD68E1.11 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E5.1 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68F9.4 = "ATI Radeon HD 6230"
AMD68E1.12 = "ATI Radeon HD 6230"
AMD68F9.5 = "ATI Radeon HD 6250"
AMD68E1.13 = "ATI Radeon HD 6250"
AMD68F9.6 = "ATI Radeon HD 6290"
AMD68F9.7 = "ATI Radeon HD 6350"
AMD68E1.14 = "ATI Radeon HD 6350"
AMD68E5.2 = "ATI Radeon HD 6350"
AMD68DA.1 = "ATI Radeon HD 6390"
AMD68DA.2 = "ATI Radeon HD 6490"
AMD68D9.1 = "ATI Radeon HD 6510"
AMD68D9.2 = "ATI Radeon HD 6610"
AMD68BE.1 = "ATI Radeon HD 6750"
AMD68F9.8 = "ATI Radeon HD 7350"
AMD68E1.15 = "ATI Radeon HD 7350"
AMD68E5.3 = "ATI Radeon HD 7350"
AMD68E1.16 = "VisionTek Radeon HD 5450"
AMD68F9.9 = "AMD Radeon HD 6350A Graphics"
AMD6759.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 6570 Graphics"
AMD68BE.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 6750 Graphics"
AMD68F9.10 = "ATI Radeon HD 6350 Graphics"
AMD68E1.17 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E1.18 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E0.1 = "ATI Radeon HD 5450"
AMD6779.2 = "AMD RADEON HD 6450"
AMD675F.4 = "AMD Radeon HD 6510 Series"
AMD68BE.3 = "AMD Radeon HD 6750"
AMD68BF.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 6750"
AMD6899.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6850"
AMD6898.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 6870"
AMD68E1.19 = "AMD Radeon HD 7350"
AMD6779.3 = "AMD RADEON HD 7450"
AMD675F.5 = "AMD Radeon HD 7510"
AMD6759.3 = "AMD Radeon HD 7570"
AMD6758.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7670"
AMD68C1.1 = "ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series"
AMD68E0.2 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E1.20 = "ATI Radeon HD 6350"
AMD68E1.21 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68E1.22 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68F9.11 = "ATI Radeon HD 5470"
AMD68E1.23 = "ATI Radeon HD 5470"
AMD68F9.12 = "ATI Radeon HD 5490"
AMD68F9.13 = "ATI Radeon HD 5530"
AMD68DA.3 = "ATI Radeon HD 5630"
AMD68D8.1 = "ATI Radeon HD 5690"
AMD68D8.2 = "ATI Radeon HD 5730"
AMD6899.2 = "ATI Radeon HD 5850X2"
AMD68E1.24 = "ATI Radeon HD 6230"
AMD68F9.14 = "ATI Radeon HD 6230"
AMD68F9.15 = "ATI Radeon HD 6350"
AMD68F9.16 = "ATI Radeon HD 6350 Graphics"
AMD68DA.4 = "ATI Radeon HD 6390"
AMD68DA.5 = "ATI Radeon HD 6490"
AMD68D9.3 = "ATI Radeon HD 6510"
AMD68D9.4 = "ATI Radeon HD 6510"
AMD68D9.5 = "ATI Radeon HD 6610"
AMD68F9.17 = "ATI Radeon HD 7350"
AMD6761.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6450"
AMD68BF.3 = "AMD Radeon HD 6700 Green Edition"
AMD6738.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series"
AMD6739.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6850 X2"
AMD68E1.25 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68F9.18 = "ATI Radeon HD 5470"
AMD68F9.19 = "ATI Radeon HD 5490"
AMD68F9.20 = "ATI Radeon HD 5530"
AMD68DA.6 = "ATI Radeon HD 5630"
AMD68D8.3 = "ATI Radeon HD 5730"
AMD68D9.6 = "ATI Radeon HD 6510"
AMD68E1.26 = "AMD Radeon HD 6230"
AMD6738.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 6870 X2"
AMD6738.3 = "AMD Radeon HD 6870 X2"
AMD68FA.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7350"
AMD68E1.27 = "AMD Radeon HD 7350"
AMD677B.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 7450"
AMD675D.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7570"
AMD675B.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7670"
AMD68E1.28 = "AMD Radeon HD 8350"
AMD6779.4 = "AMD Radeon HD 8450"
AMD68E1.29 = "ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series"
AMD68F9.21 = "ATI Radeon HD 5470"
AMD68F9.22 = "ATI Radeon HD 5470"
AMD68F9.23 = "ATI Radeon HD 5490"
AMD68DA.7 = "ATI Radeon HD 5630"
AMD68D9.7 = "ATI Radeon HD 5630"
AMD68D8.4 = "ATI Radeon HD 5690"
AMD68D8.5 = "ATI Radeon HD 5730"
AMD68F9.24 = "ATI Radeon HD 6230"
AMD68F9.25 = "ATI Radeon HD 6250"
AMD68F9.26 = "ATI Radeon HD 6290"
AMD68F9.27 = "ATI Radeon HD 6350"
AMD68E1.30 = "ATI Radeon HD 6350"
AMD68DA.8 = "ATI Radeon HD 6390"
AMD68D9.8 = "ATI Radeon HD 6510"
AMD68BE.4 = "ATI Radeon HD 6750"
AMD6779.5 = "AMD Radeon(TM) HD 7450A Graphics"
AMD68F9.28 = "ATI Radeon HD 6230"
AMD68F9.29 = "ATI Radeon HD 6250"
AMD68F9.30 = "ATI Radeon HD 6290"
AMD6741.1 = "AMD Radeon 6600M and 6700M Series"
AMD6763.1 = "AMD Radeon E6460"
AMD6743.1 = "AMD Radeon E6760"
AMD675F.6 = "AMD Radeon HD 5500 Series"
AMD9804.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics"
AMD9805.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics"
AMD9807.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6290 Graphics"
AMD68E4.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6300M Series"
AMD68E5.4 = "AMD Radeon HD 6300M Series"
AMD9802.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics"
AMD9803.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics"
AMD9806.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6320 Graphics"
AMD9642.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6370D"
AMD9643.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6380G"
AMD6770.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6400 Series"
AMD9644.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6410D"
AMD9645.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6410D"
AMD6779.6 = "AMD Radeon HD 6450"
AMD9648.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6480G"
AMD9647.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6520G"
AMD964A.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6530D"
AMD9640.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6550D"
AMD6759.4 = "AMD Radeon HD 6570"
AMD9641.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6620G"
AMD6758.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 6670"
AMD68BA.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series"
AMD68BF.4 = "AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series"
AMD673E.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series"
AMD6740.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6700M Series"
AMD6738.4 = "AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series"
AMD6739.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series"
AMD689B.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series"
AMD68A8.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6800M Series"
AMD6718.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series"
AMD6719.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series"
AMD671D.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series"
AMD671F.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series"
AMD6720.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series"
AMD6778.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 7000 series"
AMD6842.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7000M Series"
AMD9809.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7310 Graphics"
AMD9808.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7340 Graphics"
AMD9994.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7400G"
AMD99A4.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7400G"
AMD6760.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7400M Series"
AMD9992.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7420G"
AMD9993.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7480D"
AMD6742.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 7500/7600 Series"
AMD990A.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7500G"
AMD9919.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7500G"
AMD6841.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series"
AMD9990.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7520G"
AMD99A0.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7520G"
AMD9991.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7540D"
AMD9904.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7560D"
AMD9908.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7600G"
AMD9918.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7600G"
AMD6840.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7600M Series"
AMD9907.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7620G"
AMD9917.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7620G"
AMD9903.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7640G"
AMD9913.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7640G"
AMD9901.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7660D"
AMD9900.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7660G"
AMD9910.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7660G"
AMD6843.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7670M"
AMD683D.3 = "AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series"
AMD683F.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series"
AMD682D.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series"
AMD682F.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series"
AMD6819.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series"
AMD6818.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series"
AMD679E.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series"
AMD6825.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7800M Series"
AMD6827.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7800M Series"
AMD679A.3 = "AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series"
AMD6798.2 = "AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series"
AMD6800.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7970M"
AMD9649.1 = "AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G"
AMD68C0.1 = "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000"
AMD68C1.2 = "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series"
AMD68C7.1 = "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570"
AMD68A0.1 = "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series"
AMD68A1.1 = "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series"
AMD68F9.31 = "ATI Radeon HD 5450"
AMD68DA.9 = "ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series"
AMD68D9.9 = "ATI Radeon HD 5570"
AMD68B9.1 = "ATI Radeon HD 5600/5700"
AMD68D8.6 = "ATI Radeon HD 5670"
AMD68B8.2 = "ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series"
AMD68BE.5 = "ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series"
AMD6898.3 = "ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series"
AMD6899.3 = "ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series"
AMD689E.1 = "ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series"
AMD689C.3 = "ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series"


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> actually, basing the graphs on just the top 30 will be a bad idea because pretty soon it all be TITANS.


True but thats bound to happen anyway sooner or later.. Better now so we can prepare to bench the crap out of 8xxx/7xx and try to beat the crap out of titan..

It would be nice if it is by categories like top 7950/7970's then 7970 vs 680 and 670 vs 7950 which btw is already been done XD


----------



## rdr09

see what you have started KaRLiToS? more work for you, buddy. here is another +rep. thanks for the link.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think u could do better


lol..

yeah i will soon haha


----------



## Gomi

Damn, AMD is really on a roll with their drivers at the moment.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Single Titan. Will return later this week for the SLI chart:thumb:


Was my submission submitted correctly?


----------



## kga92

kga92 --- i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz ---- XFX 7950 ; 1149 / 1250 ---- 43,8 ---- 1832



Much more happy than with my previous 36 fps result! This thread inspired me to start tweaking my pc again









edit: Can't believe I missed the form part


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> kga92 --- i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz ---- XFX 7950 ; 1149 / 1250 ---- 43,8 ---- 1832
> 
> 
> 
> Much more happy than with my previous 36 fps result! *This thread inspired me to start tweaking my pc again*


I'm glad it did









Fill the *Form* to update your score.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Was my submission submitted correctly?


Yes, you are inside the chart, in Top lead of Single GPU chart.


----------



## ladcrooks

Gigabyte HD 7970 OC Core speed 1000 Memory 5500 - This is without tweaking my card.

Is my cpu holding me back? Because mine will be the lowest score for a HD7970 - ref to the site chart.

The highest single card = Mikecdm i7 3770k HD 7970 63,3

That's some difference, and yes I went by the setting as given!


----------



## DimmyK

Behold the mighty TITAN









DimmyK --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- EVGA GTX TITAN ; 1176/3375 (6750 effective) ---- 72.4 FPS ---- 3028


----------



## JTHMfreak

670 ftw SLI but getting only just over 2200 points on 1920x1200, any ideas? Also, why does valley give a misrepresentation of gpu speeds in the top corner?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Behold the mighty TITAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DimmyK --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- EVGA GTX TITAN ; 1176/3375 (6750 effective) ---- *72.4 FPS ---- 3028*


Great score


----------



## DimmyK

Yay, top spot for single GPU!























I wonder for how long, until people get their water blocks.... Anyways, as of right now, all hail to single GPU valley king








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> Great score


Thanks KaRLiToS, awesome job on adding me quickly... Much appreciated


----------



## Jpmboy

anyone know when the HD8000 series goes retail? what's AMD's response to Titan (besides laughing at trhe price?)


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, you are inside the chart, in Top lead of Single GPU chart.


Thanks, feels good to be on to....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Behold the mighty TITAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DimmyK --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- EVGA GTX TITAN ; 1176/3375 (6750 effective) ---- 72.4 FPS ---- 3028


...A new challenger approaches. I didn't offset my memory as high as yours and I am gonna up the clocks too. See if I can get that spot back. Nothing else to do this evening since I missed UPS delivery for my second Titan


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyone know when the HD8000 series goes retail? what's AMD's response to Titan (besides laughing at trhe price?)


good question.

actually great question


----------



## mtbiker033

evga 690 with 135%; +75 core, +200 memory

mtbiker033 --- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- EVGA GTX690; +75c +200m 135% ---- 80.6 FPS ---- 3371


----------



## bf3player1978

i was getting low low score on this bench test, running 13.1 driver. someone mentioned to update to beta 13.2... so i tried and now ati catalyst will not instill. goes through install process but after that i cannot access catalyst control at all. its like its not even being installed. anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> evga 690 with 135%; +75 core, +200 memory
> 
> mtbiker033 --- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- EVGA GTX690; +75c +200m 135% ---- 80.6 FPS ---- 3371


people still don't get that +this, +that doesn't tell us anything? What are your actual max Kepler boost clocks?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I dont understand other than space issues which i have been there before trust me it is not worth it, why people opt to buy dual gpu's in one pcb...

They run hotter, they overclock bad and they will have the same issues as a dual gpu config.

So they cost almost the same even cheaper if you dig around the bay and sales..


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> people still don't get that +this, +that doesn't tell us anything? What are your actual max Kepler boost clocks?


sorry I have been doing some reading about kepler but honestly am not 100% understanding the whole thing with the core and boost clocks.

the little thing on the side of the screen was saying 1277mhz during the benchmark
Quote:


> I dont understand other than space issues which i have been there before trust me why people opt to buy dual gpu's in one pcb...
> 
> They run hotter, they overclock bad and they will have the same issues as a dual gpu config.


takes less space, MUCH quieter, less power, very smooth performance, I have had both dual gpu's and also owned a 295 (still do actually).


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I dont understand other than space issues which i have been there before trust me it is not worth it, why people opt to buy dual gpu's in one pcb...
> 
> They run hotter, they overclock bad and they will have the same issues as a dual gpu config.
> 
> So they cost almost the same even cheaper if you dig around the bay and sales..


the 690 runs hot?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> the 690 runs hot?


nvidia 6xx is awesome on air cooling theres no need to watercool this cards 90% of the time..

Compared to 2 680's i can say 690 would be hotter


----------



## blackRott9

I'm putting new thermal paste on my 7950. Do you guys think Prolimatech PK-1 would be ok to apply to a GPU? I already have that and it would save me from buying something new. PK-1 is on my CPUs. So far I've put a bunch of Enzotech Mos-C1s on my 7950's VRMs. Just wondering about the PK-1 now.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> I'm putting new thermal paste on my 7950. Do you guys think Prolimatech PK-1 would be ok to apply to a GPU? I already have that and it would save me from buying something new. PK-1 is on my CPUs. So far I've put a bunch of Enzotech Mos-C1's on my 7950's VRMs. Just wondering about the PK-1 now.


Thats what i use on my gpu blocks and cpu XD best thermal paste i encounter so far.. No braking time awesome performance.. Cheap too...


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats what i use on my gpu blocks and cpu XD best thermal paste i encounter so far.. No braking time awesome performance.. Cheap too...


Cool. Thank you for sharing that. Back to work for me


----------



## fr0sty_

Well here is my score...not too shabby I think. "Mild" OC (4.4) on the processor and my GTX670 boosts to 1241 currently (mem @ 1700).


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Well here is my score...not too shabby I think. "Mild" OC (4.4) on the processor and my GTX670 boosts to 1241 currently (mem @ 1700).


boost or max (Kepler) boost?


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> boost or max (Kepler) boost?


Max...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyone know when the HD8000 series goes retail? what's AMD's response to Titan (besides laughing at trhe price?)


as of now, amd's response is 2X of this . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125418

lol


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> evga 690 with 135%; +75 core, +200 memory
> 
> mtbiker033 --- [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- EVGA GTX690; +75c +200m 135% ---- 80.6 FPS ---- 3371


Something wrong here, a 690 at stock with no CPU overclock should get in the high 70s (78 or so). With a decent overclock on both it should be high 80s to low 90s


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Something wrong here, a 690 at stock with no CPU overclock should get in the high 70s (78 or so). With a decent overclock on both it should be high 80s to low 90s


oh really? at stock I got 3144


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> as of now, amd's response is 2X of this . . .
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125418
> 
> lol


right - and a weekend in Vegas!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> oh really? at stock I got 3144


Could be the CPU difference, but you have a nice oc on yours. At stock CPU and GPU I got 78, so not far off. Max oc on both gives me 91.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Could be the CPU difference, but you have a nice oc on yours. At stock CPU and GPU I got 78, so not far off. Max oc on both gives me 91.


I found a great thread on the 670 overclocking that I have been reading, I need to start working on overclocking the 690. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## dboythagr8

Newest attempt. Single Titan. GPU offset +181 (1202mhz, but it stayed at 1176mhz for the bench), Mem offset +151 (3151mhz), voltage +.13



Need to work on my memory, feel like that's what's holding me back.


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Something wrong here, a 690 at stock with no CPU overclock should get in the high 70s (78 or so). With a decent overclock on both it should be high 80s to low 90s


I agree with your generalizations, but I'm not sure how much CPU plays a role in valley. From 4.8 to 4.9 I gain about 3-7 fps. Waiting for a cold day to push my 690s into one of the top 3 overall lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> oh really? at stock I got 3144


yeah I get around 75 on every thing stock too


----------



## KaRLiToS

mtbiker and frostys, your screenshot are not valid...

Some will never understand.


----------



## alancsalt

With any club it is always a good idea to check the very first post for conditions of entry..


----------



## hatrix216

*hatrix216 --- FX-8350 @ 4.4Ghz ---- HD 7850 ; 1020 /1375 ---- 26,4 ---- 1107*



Graphics card is really my bottleneck here. Without AA I get 42 FPS average.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Newest attempt. Single Titan. GPU offset +181 (1202mhz, but it stayed at 1176mhz for the bench), Mem offset +151 (3151mhz), voltage +.13
> 
> 
> 
> Need to work on my memory, feel like that's what's holding me back.


Have to remember it's got a pretty wide bus for memory, so overclocking memory probably doesn't yield much in gains. I think it might be that you're hitting a CPU limit, try if possible raising your CPU multiplier and see what happens.


----------



## Gungnir

Score update:

Gungnir --- i5 2500k @ 4.4Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1130 / 1600 ---- 46,0 ---- 1924


This is about as far as I can push this card, it seems; any higher and I need more voltage, and I'm already at ~95C after a single run...

I need a water loop.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Newest attempt. Single Titan. GPU offset +181 (1202mhz, but it stayed at 1176mhz for the bench), Mem offset +151 (3151mhz), voltage +.13
> 
> 
> 
> Need to work on my memory, feel like that's what's holding me back.


Push that memory further, it greatly affects Valley and Heaven scores. I'm @ +375, can bench @ 400+. I know you can beat me


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> *hatrix216 --- FX-8350 @ 4.4Ghz ---- HD 7850 ; 1020 /1375 ---- 26,4 ---- 1107*
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics card is really my bottleneck here. Without AA I get 42 FPS average.


You should do alittle better than this. My bro's sapphire 7850 at 1150/1200 at 1.21v gets 31 fps on extreme hd. Are you with the latest amd driver 13.2 b6? just notice b7 came out.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> You should do alittle better than this. My bro's sapphire 7850 at 1150/1200 at 1.21v gets 31 fps on extreme hd. Are you with the latest amd driver 13.2 b6? just notice b7 came out.


b7 lowered my score by almost 10%


----------



## Brandoon2010




----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandoon2010*


You did something wrong.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Maybe, bigger problem is since I put my second card in, my PSU has been giving some pretty nasty coil whine like sounds when the GPUs are on load, so I'm kinda wondering if it's faulty (either way I sent a message to Fractal Design about it, hopefully an RMA).
> 
> Back to business, final safe test was this:
> +148mhz GPU
> +100mhz Memory
> 
> 
> Really wish I could push it another few mhz on both and just hit 120 lol. Karlitos should I submit using the form?


Here is my Titan SLI run on stock clocks:



You got a good 10+ higher frames then me...I'm running K-boost on this one but before enabling K-boost the SLI usage was all over the place. Same for Heaven 4.0. And I had the same issue with the 580s. Does this benchmark provide 98-99% scaling for SLI+ users? I'm thinking it's just me


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Create an application profile for Valley and choose "optimize 1x1" as "CrossFire mode"
> 
> And get 13.2 beta 6 Drivers


i have done this ..!!! ..but 4 way scaling is quite poor ...

or is just me ---how come others have got 6000 points --- i have an sr2 system -


----------



## muhd86

if the titans are geting the scores as posted above --then i think i am happy with the 4200 points given by quad 7970 .

@ op -- can u pls tell me how the 1st member who has a score of 6000 points which hardware he has and what setings / profile did he use to get there .


----------



## justanoldman

690s being underrepresented, so I will try to help out.

justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1189 / 1817 ---- 93.1 ---- 3897


----------



## RavageTheEarth

RavageTheEarth --- Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4.0Ghz ---- Crossfire MSI TFIII 7950 / Sapphire Dual-X 7950 @ 1175/1575 ---- 87,4 ---- 3655

Finally got my crossfire setup! First attempt at an overclock. Nice!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 690s being underrepresented, so I will try to help out.
> 
> justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1189 / 1817 ---- 93.1 ---- 3897


i feel that way with the 670's but i pushed mine as far as it can go.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5GHz -- GTX 690 @1189 - 1202MHz -- 93.4 -- 3906:


----------



## Mazel

Mazel --- [email protected] 4.4 ---- GTX Titan @1084/1710 ---- 72.7 ---- 3041


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have done this ..!!! ..but 4 way scaling is quite poor ...
> 
> or is just me ---how come others have got 6000 points --- i have an sr2 system -


whats the gpu clocks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 690s being underrepresented, so I will try to help out.
> 
> justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1189 / 1817 ---- 93.1 ---- 3897


It's about time!!!... Let the 690 show how faster they are than the single O'C TITAN hehehe


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It's about time!!!... Let the 690 show how faster they are than the single O'C TITAN hehehe


Well the 690 is a dual card solution so I expect it to beat a single titan, what I want to see is a Titan in SLI go head to head with a 690. That would make more sense to me, without taking into account the price of course.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Well the 690 is a dual card solution so I expect it to beat a single titan, what I want to see is a Titan in SLI go head to head with a 690. That would make more sense to me, without taking into account the price of course.


hahaha, that makes no sense to me man. There is no way you can't take the price into account.. it's like saying "What i would like to see is the 7850 Xfire going head to head with the 7970 Xfire, without taking into account the price ofcourse"







Everyone knows which is going to win... What i am excited about is the *GAP* the 690 gives the TITAN for the same price


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hahaha, that makes no sense to me man. There is no way you can't take the price into account.. it's like saying "What i would like to see is the 7850 Xfire going head to head with the 7970 Xfire, without taking into account the price ofcourse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows which is going to win... What i am excited about is the *GAP* the 690 gives the TITAN for the same price


Am I the only one noticing this one important aspect about those tests.... 4.4ghz vs. 5ghz? Not sure how cpu scaling works in that bench but theoretically....17.6ghz vs 20ghz...may have something to do with the spread. While the 690 "Should" win, especially at such a low resolution, the difference shouldn't be as big as it is in those tests.









And as for why you don't think ignoring price is relevant, that's because you can only have 2 gtx 690's running at once. But you can have 4 titan's running at once.







Hell I'm sure when my 3 titans come in, they will beat out dual-690's even with my small quad core CPU.


----------



## Sashimi

Sashimi --- i7 2700K @ 4.7Ghz ---- GTX 580 Tri-SLI; 980 / 2400 ---- 101.1 ---- 4230


----------



## Hoodz

Hoodz -- 3770k @4.7GHz -- GTX TITAN +150 Core - Stock MHz --69.8 -- 2920:


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Am I the only one noticing this one important aspect about those tests.... *4.4ghz vs. 5ghz? Not sure how cpu scaling works in that bench but theoretically....17.6ghz vs 20ghz.*..may have something to do with the spread. While the 690 "Should" win, especially at such a low resolution, the difference shouldn't be as big as it is in those tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for why you don't think ignoring price is relevant, that's because you can only have 2 gtx 690's running at once. But you can have 4 titan's running at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I'm sure when my 3 titans come in, they will beat out dual-690's even with my small quad core CPU.


yea, you really don't know how CPU scaling works.

anyways, Valley does not benefit much for CPU overclocks, it's very GPU bound.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> yea, you really don't know how CPU scaling works.
> 
> anyways, Valley does not benefit much for CPU overclocks, it's very GPU bound.


+1^^


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> whats the gpu clocks


all 4 gpus are 1ghz edition gigabyte 7970 oc editions

its the cursed drivers that have an issue with it -

cant figure out ...........what the issue is ---should i try the beta 7 drivers


----------



## Yukss

my lame results


----------



## Mighty Customer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Mazel --- [email protected] 4.4 ---- GTX Titan @1084/1710 ---- 72.7 ---- 3041


Interesting.

Would love to see the Titan Cinebench OpenGL numbers.
Cheers.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hahaha, that makes no sense to me man. There is no way you can't take the price into account.. it's like saying "What i would like to see is the 7850 Xfire going head to head with the 7970 Xfire, without taking into account the price ofcourse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows which is going to win... What i am excited about is the *GAP* the 690 gives the TITAN for the same price


I look at it just like a Bugatti Veyron and a Koenigsegg Agera, the Veyron has two V8s making a W16. The Agerra has a 5.0 V8. They're priced the same and the Bugatti is faster (not against the Agera R though). They're more or less priced the same (at least collectors pay in excess of 1 Million for them), but I'd still get the Agera over the Veyron.

Both are luxury items so for me it's really a matter of preference over anything else.

Oh I also almost forgot... One last thing why I would choose the Titan over the 690 is better scaling when using multi GPU setups, even though they are priced the same, when we look at 5760 x 1080 gaming we'll see where this gap is:

Performance Summary from TPU

2 Titans beating 2 690's in Quad SLI


----------



## Raptorpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mighty Customer*
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Would love to see the Titan Cinebench OpenGL numbers.
> Cheers.


It's nice to know that my xfire 7950 can be beat single gtx titan...I can hold off for a little while longer on buying it









but damn! that is a sweet score for a single card!


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> *hatrix216 --- FX-8350 @ 4.4Ghz ---- HD 7850 ; 1020 /1375 ---- 26,4 ---- 1107*
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics card is really my bottleneck here. Without AA I get 42 FPS average.


Which voltage is that? Im sure you can get it over 30fps! Im well over 60 with 2..


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> yea, you really don't know how CPU scaling works.
> 
> anyways, Valley does not benefit much for CPU overclocks, it's very GPU bound.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> +1^^


No need to be rude. I simply wasn't aware of how much of an effect CPU scaling had on this benchmark. Clearly I do know a thing or two though...considering this:

HyperMatrix --- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli GTX 680; 1241 / 3808 ---- 131.5 ---- 5500


I'll be doing quad-sli shortly.


----------



## grifers

Grifers --- [email protected] 4.8 ---- CFX 7970 1050/1750 ---- 90.8 ---- 3798:



13.2 Beta 7


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> No need to be rude. I simply wasn't aware of how much of an effect CPU scaling had on this benchmark. Clearly I do know a thing or two though...considering this:
> 
> HyperMatrix --- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli GTX 680; 1241 / 3808 ---- 131.5 ---- 5500
> 
> 
> I'll be doing single card, 2-card sli, and quad-sli shortly.


Yeah you will only see a slight difference . The more cards you add the more important HT and clock speed. Minimum fps will not change, maximum will, so where the benchmark spikes in fps it will slightly increase your average score.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Mazel --- [email protected] 4.4 ---- GTX Titan @1084/1710 ---- 72.7 ---- 3041


Great result, those memory clocks really make a difference







However, I'm not yet ready to give up









*DimmyK --- [email protected] ---- EVGA GTX TITAN ; 1202 / 3420 (6840Mhz effective) ---- 73.8 FPS ---- 3088*


----------



## Brandoon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You did something wrong.


Can you point out as to whar the problem could be. Im tearinh my hair out


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Great result, those memory clocks really make a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I'm not yet ready to give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DimmyK --- [email protected] ---- EVGA GTX TITAN ; 1202 / 3420 (6840Mhz effective) ---- 73.8 FPS ---- 3088*


loving the competition, keep it up bro


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I look at it just like a Bugatti Veyron and a Koenigsegg Agera, the Veyron has two V8s making a W16. The Agerra has a 5.0 V8. They're priced the same and the Bugatti is faster (not against the Agera R though). They're more or less priced the same (at least collectors pay in excess of 1 Million for them), but I'd still get the Agera over the Veyron.
> 
> Both are luxury items so for me it's really a matter of preference over anything else.
> 
> Oh I also almost forgot... One last thing why I would choose the Titan over the 690 is better scaling when using multi GPU setups, even though they are priced the same, when we look at 5760 x 1080 gaming we'll see where this gap is:
> 
> Performance Summary from TPU
> 
> 2 Titans beating 2 690's in Quad SLI


comparing a GPU that will be outdated and devalued in less than 2 years to Hyper Cars whose value only increases with time? That's ridiculous. People need to stop comparing the Titan to actual collectors items, look at how much a 8800GTX ulta is selling for these days









the only reason two titans beat 2 690s is drivers and nothing more, Quad scaling is a farcry from Sli and if those 690s had proper drivers they would run all over those Titans any day.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Yeah you will only see a slight difference . The more cards you add the more important HT and clock speed. Minimum fps will not change, maximum will, so where the benchmark spikes in fps it will slightly increase your average score.


You're absolutely correct. Gpu usage dropped dramatically when I added the 4th card. Looks like my CPU is just enough to carry 3 cards. But need a sb-e to push that 4th card. And I had pushed my 3 cards so much there's next to no room for gains from adding the 4th card. They're between 30-80% usage throughout the benchmark.

I'm actually noticing lower frame rate in certain parts with 4 cards while the overall fps is higher at the end of the benchmark. I'm curious to do the tests again when I get my titans.


----------



## Raptorpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> comparing a GPU that will be outdated and devalued in less than 2 years to Hyper Cars whose value only increases with time? That's ridiculous. People need to stop comparing the Titan to actual collectors items, look at how much a 8800GTX ulta is selling for these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only reason two titans beat 2 690s is drivers and nothing more, Quad scaling is a farcry from Sli and if those 690s had proper drivers they would run all over those Titans any day.


let him enjoy it for 2 years







after that he will upgrade again.


----------



## jvjessen

jvjessen --- i7-2700k @ 4.5 GHz --- HD 7970 ; 1230 / 1800 --- 52.4 FPS --- 2191



I can probably squeeze a bit more out of it, but decent result for a _"budget"_ Sapphire OC Dual-X I think.

I like the comparison charts by KaRLiToS, nice job


----------



## Jpmboy

Still no answer to "what's AMD's response to Titan" besides laughing at the price markup.

When do the HD8000's go retail??

Konessiggs, bugatti's - good to dream eh? I'd rather have 10 ZR1's.


----------



## CryptiK

Cryptik --- 990X @ 4.7 Ghz ---- 2 x GTX Titan ; 1110 / 3300 ---- 115.3 ---- 4825


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega --- 3770K @ 5.2 GHz ---- 2 x GTX Titan ; 1137 / 3703 ---- 134.8 ---- 5641


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> mtbiker and frostys, your screenshot are not valid...
> 
> Some will never understand.


oops sorry new run with better OC

mtbiker033 --- Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz ---- evga GTX690 @ 1302/3304 ---- 83.1 ---- 3476


----------



## HyperMatrix

Updated score. Looks like I Just took 4th place with Tri-Sli and my 3770k.









HyperMatrix --- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli GTX 680; 1224 / 3802 ---- 136.5 ---- 5712


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Updated score. Looks like I Just took 4th place with Tri-Sli and my 3770k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HyperMatrix --- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli GTX 680; 1224 / 3802 ---- 136.5 ---- 5712


I'm going to have to give my two Titans a little more juice to keep you Tri-680/7970 guys at bay.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> oops sorry new run with better OC
> 
> mtbiker033 --- Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz ---- evga GTX690 @ 1302/3304 ---- 83.1 ---- 3476


It looks like you are doing about +100, +300 in your overclock. These can usually take a lot more memory offest, have you tried going +100 gpu and +500 or +600 memory? Also shut down all background tasks while testing, make sure you shut off the green on-screen display you have in your pic. If you have more than one monitor plugged into the card, just do the test with one hooked up. You will get your score to 90 or so.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptorpowa*
> 
> let him enjoy it for 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after that he will upgrade again.


More like within a year....







.. The TITAN is the ONLY Nvidia GPU i have no interest in purchasing, unless it goes for 650$ ofcourse







, I just look at it the same way i look at an AMD GPU







. The only thing that would make me care is knowledge that's all


----------



## KaRLiToS

Anyone that needs to update or post their first submission, don't forget to *fill the form*, I'll will be updating in 25 minutes.

Screenshot is also needed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> More like within a year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. *The TITAN is the ONLY Nvidia GPU i have no interest in purchasing*, unless it goes for 650$ ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I just look at it the same way i look at an AMD GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The only thing that would make me care is knowledge that's all


On my side, its totally the opposite. The Titan *is the only nvidia GPU that I want*, at least IF it was under 750$.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Well the 690 is a dual card solution so I expect it to beat a single titan, what I want to see is a Titan in SLI go head to head with a 690. That would make more sense to me, without taking into account the price of course.


That makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm going to have to give my two Titans a little more juice to keep you Tri-680/7970 guys at bay.


I don't think it's about GPU power at this point. I tried with Quad-680 and I got barely anything more...GPU's were between 30-75% the entire benchmark. There may be a few sections you'll see very minor increases but I think for us SB-E is needed at this point. Since you have a 3770k like me, you should really only see gains with CPU boosts. Why'd you crop out the GPU/Mem clock from your screenshot btw? Just went back to see what you were using and found nothing.

And I have no idea when my titan pre-order is going to be filled. I have 3 coming. Will do tests again then. But honestly...I doubt I'd even hit 140fps average with them due to said CPU limitation. Though I could just install VirtuMVP to boost my score. Like I'm guessing the #3 user did.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That makes no sense whatsoever


Let me clarify, I meant the 690 has 2 GPUs (tired when i replied) on it and it stands to reason (normally) that it would definitely beat out a single GPU solution. What I wanted to see is a Titan in SLI versus a GTX 690 since that would be 2 GPUs vs 2 GPUs. I hope that clarifies things!









I've already seen good results in TPU comparing a quad 690 vs an SLI Titan, a 690 vs SLI Titan, etc. and I like what I see specially at the higher resolutions.









TPU Performance Summary


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> comparing a GPU that will be outdated and devalued in less than 2 years to Hyper Cars whose value only increases with time? That's ridiculous. People need to stop comparing the Titan to actual collectors items, look at how much a 8800GTX ulta is selling for these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only reason two titans beat 2 690s is drivers and nothing more, Quad scaling is a farcry from Sli and if those 690s had proper drivers they would run all over those Titans any day.


My whole point is not about whether it appreciates or depreciates it's about perceived value for each individual. Obviously we are at different ends of the spectrum.

It still leads to the fact that the 690 has been out for how long now and it still doesn't have optimal drivers when quad SLId. Meanwhile the Titan just came out and it's already beating the 690 at the high resolutions when it's Titan SLI vs Quad 690 (with drivers that will continue to be pumped out because it's the newest product). So how long will you wait before they finally optimize drivers for a quad setup compared to Nvidia releasing SLi drivers?

This is where I think the Titan wins out IMO, worth it to me just for that fact. I'm not bashing the 690 mind you, it's a great card and all, I just think from a driver support perspective, the Titan wins out.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I don't think it's about GPU power at this point. I tried with Quad-680 and I got barely anything more...GPU's were between 30-75% the entire benchmark. There may be a few sections you'll see very minor increases but I think for us SB-E is needed at this point. Since you have a 3770k like me, you should really only see gains with CPU boosts. Why'd you crop out the GPU/Mem clock from your screenshot btw? Just went back to see what you were using and found nothing.
> 
> And I have no idea when my titan pre-order is going to be filled. I have 3 coming. Will do tests again then. But honestly...I doubt I'd even hit 140fps average with them due to said CPU limitation. Though I could just install VirtuMVP to boost my score. Like I'm guessing the #3 user did.


I think you also have to take into consideration that quad setups also suffer from drivers. I think a lot of reviews show that even a 690 quad SLI loses out. It's more to do with Nvidia focusing on releasing drivers for single and dual GPU setups and not really pushing anything out for the 3-4 card setups.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I think you also have to take into consideration that quad setups also suffer from drivers. I think a lot of reviews show that even a 690 quad SLI loses out. It's more to do with Nvidia focusing on releasing drivers for single and dual GPU setups and not really pushing anything out for the 3-4 card setups.


I definitely agree that quad-sli has issues. It's one of the reasons I'm switching to Tri-Titans. But it's curious that upping the CPU resulted in a direct benefit to framerate at a rate equal to or bigger than the increase in the clock speed. But yes I can't wait to get away from Quad-SLI. So many issues.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> my side, its totally the opposite. The Titan *is the only nvidia GPU that I want*, at least IF it was under 750$.


Oh don't get me wrong mister!







.... I WANT that Gpu, but the price is just distasteful, like come'on, it's not even limited edition lol... If they release a limited edition OLYMPUS GPU, sheesh!... we're basically talking about 3000$ lool







... All for what? 50$ Games???


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It looks like you are doing about +100, +300 in your overclock. These can usually take a lot more memory offest, have you tried going +100 gpu and +500 or +600 memory? Also shut down all background tasks while testing, make sure you shut off the green on-screen display you have in your pic. If you have more than one monitor plugged into the card, just do the test with one hooked up. You will get your score to 90 or so.


yes that is exactly what my oc was +100 and +300







I didn't know what was safe so I went easy. Thank you very much for the tips on getting a better score, especially the AB OSD!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I thought the fun is to overclock a piece of hardware...

This is unheard off and the first time reading this crap since i start building and overclocking computers, turning fan speed down for a couple of extra watts to get better overclocks lol......


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> My whole point is not about whether it appreciates or depreciates it's about perceived value for each individual. Obviously we are at different ends of the spectrum.
> 
> It still leads to the fact that the 690 has been out for how long now and it still doesn't have optimal drivers when quad SLId. Meanwhile the Titan just came out and it's already beating the 690 at the high resolutions when it's Titan SLI vs Quad 690 (with drivers that will continue to be pumped out because it's the newest product). So how long will you wait before they finally optimize drivers for a quad setup compared to Nvidia releasing SLi drivers?
> 
> This is where I think the Titan wins out IMO, worth it to me just for that fact. I'm not bashing the 690 mind you, it's a great card and all, I just think from a driver support perspective, the Titan wins out.


Quad Sli Titans would scale as badly as Quad Sli 690s do. Once you get 4 gpus, no matter which they are 4x680 or 4xGK110 it scales badly.

Comparing 2 GTX Titans to 1 GTX690 makes zero sense when there is a 1000 price difference, of course the Titans will win, they have to!

1 ($1000) GK110 *>* 1 ($450) GK104 so it makes sense that 2 GK110 *>* 2 GK104 and onwards, i don't understand what you're getting at.

Also @ *Vega*, very nice scores man! - finally a score that makes these cards not look like a bad joke.







pushing your memory to 7.4Ghz is what netted you that awesome score i think.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It looks like you are doing about +100, +300 in your overclock. These can usually take a lot more memory offest, have you tried going +100 gpu and +500 or +600 memory? Also shut down all background tasks while testing, make sure you shut off the green on-screen display you have in your pic. If you have more than one monitor plugged into the card, just do the test with one hooked up. You will get your score to 90 or so.


tried +100 and +500 and got 85.8!

mtbiker033 --- Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz ---- evga GTX690 @ 1302/3504 ---- 85.8 ---- 3588



btw I really like this benchmark it looks awesome!!!!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5GHz -- GTX 690 @1189 - 1202MHz -- 93.4 -- 3906:


good work XD thats +30% extra over a overclocked titan on average....


----------



## lilchronic

when you have sli 680 or 690 does the gpu usage stay at 99% ?


----------



## theamdman

Don't think i'll even bother.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Some members are now upgrading their score since they received their new Titan cards.

Should I allow a second entry in the chart if its an upgrade. Usually I only enter twice a member when he has two rigs:

-like a gaming i7 3930k machine with Crossfire 7970s
-and second entry is like a folding machine, i7 2600k with GTX 580

But in other case where a member change only his video cards from GTX 680 Tri-SLI to GTX TITAN Sli.

Should I enter them twice? Making them owned twice top of the charts? I am trying to gather fair statistic of the actual market and current members hardware, but what if they sale their old hardware and buy better stuff?*

*I think only one entry is fair for everyone and fair for the stats to maintain.*

A*nd please members with New Tian, please fill the form and post valid screenshots, with full view with GPU clock and everything. Its a rule, thank you for your comprehension*


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Keep it at 1 there would be similar rigs than the previous path anyway..


----------



## mikejustis

How do you see or print out the entire "Final Chart"? I can only see Rank, User, CPU, GPU(s), AVG. FPS and Score? I can scroll down but not see any other info.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Keep it at 1 there would be similar rigs than the previous path anyway..


pretty much this.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Some members are now upgrading their score since they received their new Titan cards.
> 
> Should I allow a second entry in the chart if its an upgrade. Usually I only enter twice a member when he has two rigs:
> 
> -like a gaming i7 3930k machine with Crossfire 7970s
> -and second entry is like a folding machine, i7 2600k with GTX 580
> 
> But in other case where a member change only his video cards from GTX 680 Tri-SLI to GTX TITAN Sli.
> 
> Should I enter them twice? Making them owned twice top of the charts? I am trying to gather fair statistic of the actual market and current members hardware, but what if they sale their old hardware and buy better stuff?*
> 
> *I think only one entry is fair for everyone and fair for the stats to maintain.*
> 
> A*nd please members with New Tian, please fill the form and post valid screenshots, with full view with GPU clock and everything. Its a rule, thank you for your comprehension*


One entry per member for ranking list but keep all data for the statistic charts, if that's not too much trouble for you.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> One entry per member for ranking list but keep all data for the statistic charts, if that's not too much trouble for you.


That is exactly what I am thinking about. I'm trying to find a way .


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> That is exactly what I am thinking about. I'm trying to find a way .


At the very least allow it as a "replacement" to the existing entries. For example, I'd hate it if my 131.5fps was recorded, and my 136.5fps update an hour later was dumped. And I would be discouraged from trying to keep benchmarking to up my score if I knew I didn't get to update my entry. I also think it'd be a shame to lose my 136.5fps on Tri-Sli with a 3770k because I bought Titan's. But at least I'd understand if my option was to submit a Titan benchmark that "replaced" my old benchmark. So that each person just has their one best record there. However, in your own personal data files it would be handy to keep a record of all old/out-dated/updated entries.

I am definitely looking forward to getting my Tri-Titan's and doing another benchmark, is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

CurrentlyPissed --- 3770k @ 5.0 ---- EVGA GTX TITAN SuperClocked ; 1124 / 3675 (7350Mhz effective) ---- 73 FPS ---- 3056


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Here is the best I could attain with my Titan. It's definitly hitting a TDP wall. It will hit 1150c, then immdiatly downboost to 1087. It's pretty irridatic.
> +675 memory +100 core (1124c/3675m)


That is a nice score and nice card, you would be top of the chart if you would read the rules. Good luck.


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Here is the best I could attain with my Titan. It's definitly hitting a TDP wall. It will hit 1150c, then immdiatly downboost to 1087. It's pretty irridatic.
> 
> +675 memory +100 core (1124c/3675m)


Is it just me or is valley only showing 4 out of the 6 gigs of the Titan's VRAM


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> pretty much this.


Only entries for the "active rig". So, replace the old entry... But still allow 1,2, 3 or 4 card entries for the same rig.


----------



## KaRLiToS

New Final Chart

_If a user change his gaming rig_ *from*

-i5 2500k with GTX 480 SLI

*to
*

-i7 3930k with GTX Titan SLI

The old GPUs results will still be counted in the graphs but the CPU won't.

*Notice the end*. Don't worry guys, you will still be able to see your old score.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdEZFRWxrby1pNURtZklSQ2huSzR1V1E&output=html&widget=true


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Here is the best I could attain with my Titan. It's definitly hitting a TDP wall. It will hit 1150c, then immdiatly downboost to 1087. It's pretty irridatic.
> +675 memory +100 core (1124c/3675m)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice score and nice card, you would be top of the chart if you would read the rules. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Ah i will update that now. Thanks!
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II

edit *** It's fixed


----------



## mtbiker033

Nice!! I'm # 69


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> One entry per member for ranking list but keep all data for the statistic charts, if that's not too much trouble for you.


This!
And it is crucial to help people. All data collected is an invaluable resource, especially to someone getting a card for the first time. They want to know, on average, how well it overclocks. I would like to see everyone with multiple cards add scores for just one card also. More data is always better.

Limit the rankings to 1 per person, but keep all the data so we can see it. That would be great.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Ah i will update that now. Thanks!
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II
> 
> edit *** It's fixed


Screenshot is still not valid. Sorry man if I do this, people have to learn. I think I have wasted around 50 posts telling people to read the rules


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Screenshot is still not valid. Sorry man if I do this, people have to learn. I think I have wasted around 50 posts telling people to read the rules


Are you saying I still did it incorrectly, or saying that because I did it incorrectly the first time you are choosing to not except it?


----------



## justanoldman

Since I led the 690 score for about a minute until I was beaten, here is an update.
justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1189 / 1819 ---- 93.8 ---- 3925


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Are you saying I still did it incorrectly, or saying that because I did it incorrectly the first time you are choosing to not except it?


Read page 1. Fill out the form, hit F12 when the run completes, post that screen shot and add the post number to the form then hit submit. Let karlitos deal with the data...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> At the very least allow it as a "replacement" to the existing entries. For example, I'd hate it if my 131.5fps was recorded, and my 136.5fps update an hour later was dumped. And I would be discouraged from trying to keep benchmarking to up my score if I knew I didn't get to update my entry. I also think it'd be a shame to lose my 136.5fps on Tri-Sli with a 3770k because I bought Titan's. But at least I'd understand if my option was to submit a Titan benchmark that "replaced" my old benchmark. So that each person just has their one best record there. However, in your own personal data files it would be handy to keep a record of all old/out-dated/updated entries.
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to getting my Tri-Titan's and doing another benchmark, is what I'm trying to say.


i agree


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Read page 1. Fill out the form, hit F12 when the run completes, post that screen shot and add the post number to the form then hit submit. Let karlitos deal with the data...


I see.. I've had this wicked head cold the past 2 days. That with my downs makes things hard









CurrentlyPissed --- 3770k @ 5.0 ---- EVGA GTX TITAN SuperClocked ; 1124 / 3675 (7350Mhz effective) ---- 73 FPS ---- 3058


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Since I led the 690 score for about a minute until I was beaten, here is an update.
> justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1189 / 1819 ---- 93.8 ---- 3925


nice! do both of your gpus stay @ 99% throughout the bench?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Prepare to be shocked

Price/performance, higher is better


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice! do both of your gpus stay @ 99% throughout the bench?


There are little drops when scenes change and such, but overall they pretty much both stay near or at 99.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Quad Sli Titans would scale as badly as Quad Sli 690s do. Once you get 4 gpus, no matter which they are 4x680 or 4xGK110 it scales badly.
> 
> Comparing 2 GTX Titans to 1 GTX690 makes zero sense when there is a 1000 price difference, of course the Titans will win, they have to!
> 
> 1 ($1000) GK110 *>* 1 ($450) GK104 so it makes sense that 2 GK110 *>* 2 GK104 and onwards, i don't understand what you're getting at.
> 
> Also @ *Vega*, very nice scores man! - finally a score that makes these cards not look like a bad joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pushing your memory to 7.4Ghz is what netted you that awesome score i think.


The point is I wouldn't need quad SLI on the titans to get the best results, even an SLI or better yet a tri-SLI would get me better results than any other card out there currently.

As I've previously mentioned money is not the issue at the heart of what I'm saying. I'm talking outright performance with no regard for human life







or money that will give me best performance GPU for GPU (which means if your going to compare it to a 690 which has a dual GPU on board it's moot) with the least amount of headaches.

If you don't see it that way, to each his own. I view things differently than what others feel around here and I was just trying to show that viewpoint.









EDIT:

I have to say, the titans and the 690s are just killing everyone in this thread (at least for the single and dual!









I'd love to see some Tri-SLi scores from the titan!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Prepare to be shocked
> 
> Price/performance, higher is better
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh man i love you lol...

*8 out of 10 amd is ahead price for performance*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There are little drops when scenes change and such, but overall they pretty much both stay near or at 99.


what about when you go 3 way sli. im just curious to when does you cpu start to bottleneck the gpu's 3way sli ? 4 way sli?. or is the no bottle neck with a 5ghz 3770k?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Oh man i love you lol...
> 
> *8 out of 10 amd is ahead price for performance*


Remember, this is not to give ammo, but to show the reality.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> Remember, this is not to give ammo, but to show the reality.


I know the reality but this will help others that dont know that... Been to long on this stuff...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I know the reality but this will help others that dont know that... Been to long on this stuff...


People will don't even care about this graph, Nvidia marketing is brainwashing.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> People will don't even care about this graph, Nvidia marketing is brainwashing.


I can see once again amd got the best price performance like he did on the 6870 on crossfire...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> People will don't even care about this graph, Nvidia marketing is brainwashing.


hopefully next series of cards will be different. im brain washed lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hopefully next series of cards will be different. im brain washed lol


I never said consumers are brainwashed, I said their marketing strategy is very influencing.

I am my own proof *since I want those Titan(s) so bad*. *But* looking at my recent graph, not so much anymore.

Don't take personnal because you own Nvidia product. Its deeply not what I mean.

Keep in mind that I am very unbiased and I'm trying to criticize fairly.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I never said consumers are brainwashed, I said their marketing strategy is very influencing.
> 
> I am my own proof *since I want those Titan(s) so bad*. *But* looking at my recent graph, not so much anymore.
> 
> Don't take personnal because you own Nvidia product. Its deeply not what I mean.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am very unbiased and I'm trying to critisize fairly.


Just hold 8xxx/7xx is just months away year tops....

I just hope titan dont (EF) the prices of high end gpus man thats my main concern of a (($700 at most)) gpu been sold at 1k... Because after that we are so screwed..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I never said consumers are brainwashed, I said their marketing strategy is very influencing.
> 
> I am my own proof *since I want those Titan(s) so bad*. *But* looking at my recent graph, not so much anymore.
> 
> Don't take personnal because you own Nvidia product. Its deeply not what I mean.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am very unbiased and I'm trying to critisize fairly.


no understand i to have a Nvidia EVGA 670 FTW woot woot. lol, i like to kid around







probably too much sometimes


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no understand i to have a Nvidia EVGA 670 FTW woot woot. lol, i like to kid around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably too much sometimes


Sorry bud, I don't know you enough to understand your sarcasm. I'll understand next time







.


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Just to add to the data pool but manly for lolz
single gpu on 690. So would you call it a half 690 or a 680









3930k @ stock\ single gpu 690 @ 1215/3004
ill have to play around more on single gpus, i wonder how well they rly are compaired to a gtx 680
and some of the other ones ive posted

3930k @ 4800 MHz , GTX 690 SLI @1202 MHz / 3715 MHz

3930k @ 5.0 GHz; GTX 690 Quad SLI @ 1202 MHz / 3704 MHz

Hope this adds some more info to the Titans vs 690 discussion.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Just got my Titan's. First attempts at benching. With my current Quad-Core CPU I really doubt I'll be able to get much more FPS out of it. There are a few scenes there that are mostly CPU based that really bring down my FPS from the mixed cpu/gpu scenes.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'm not adding you because you beat me.


----------



## CryptixA28

ASUS DCUIIOC 2GB 660ti @ 1097, 1740, 1176 (GPU-Z) Precision X shows 1254, 3479
i7-3770K @ 4500

SLI numbers to come in a weekish


----------



## sugarhell

So 3x titan dont scale that much. If i remember correct its on par with the score of tsm's tri-fire .Interesting..


----------



## owikh84

owikh84 --- 3770K @ 5.0 GHz --- TriFire 7970 @ 1300/1750 --- 96.3 FPS --- 4029


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'm not adding you because you beat me.


Changed my mind. Best I could do is maybe get to 154fps, or 155 if I'm incredibly lucky. There's really only so much a 3770k can do compared to the 162fps from the 6 cores on the 3930k in first place. So I'll be submitting this. I'd prefer the 680 Tri-SLI score stand as well simply because it is the highest from any 680/690 SLI (Tri or Quad) configuration up there. And considering it was done with a Quad Core, and all air cooled, makes it worth that much more.







To me, anyway.

And btw...you're the one who PM'd me and told me to do the benchmark.









HyperMatrix --- [email protected] ---- Tri-SLI GTX Titan; 1032 / 3575 ---- 153.1 ---- 6407


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> So 3x titan dont scale that much. If i remember correct its on par with the score of tsm's tri-fire .Interesting..


It's my 3770k. The FPS difference on the GPU based scenes is huge compared to my 680's. I'm sitting at over 170fps after scene 8 I believe. But then come the CPU based scenes that run at the exact same framerate as I got on Tri-Sli 680's. Which brings it all the way back down. But I'm amazed at the performance I'm getting with TriTan's (copyright) over Tri-Sli 680's. I was hesitant about buying 3...but honestly it's amazing.


----------



## smex

re-ran with new drivers and slight clockchanges... and beat the last titan!









smex --- [email protected] ---- GTX660ti SLI ; 1124 / 6800 ---- 70.5 ---- 2951


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> It's my 3770k. The FPS difference on the GPU based scenes is huge compared to my 680's. I'm sitting at over 170fps after scene 8 I believe. But then come the CPU based scenes that run at the exact same framerate as I got on Tri-Sli 680's. Which brings it all the way back down. But I'm amazed at the performance I'm getting with TriTan's (copyright) over Tri-Sli 680's. I was hesitant about buying 3...but honestly it's amazing.


Buddy dont tempt me i was only gonna pick up 1 more titan not 2


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Buddy dont tempt me i was only gonna pick up 1 more titan not 2


Well they're amazing cards. They scale beautifully. They're rare and are expected to have similar if not better stats than the 780 (not Maxwell) so they should hold their value decently well. You won't regret it. Your credit card might.







I'm still trying out various games and being surprised as hell as to how much of my performance issues were due to the 256 bit bus on the GTX 680. I had quad 680 classified 4gbs. This is phenomenal. The only gripe I have is with my 680's I could up the memory clock by 808MHz. These cards crash if I hit 600. So I have to stick to 575MHz. Which sucks because that extra 230MHz would have upped my benchmark stats a fair bit.







Can't wait to get some water blocks for an extra 10-15% performance off of them.


----------



## lilchronic

here is my brothers rig 3x 480. beats 1 titan lol. figured we could use the numbers









overclocker - - -i7 920 @4.5 - - - 3x sli gtx 480's - - - 851/2050/1702 - - - FPS 76.2 - - - 3187


----------



## PCWargamer

pcwargamer--- [email protected] ---- GTX560ti 448 SLI ; 902 / 4208 ---- 59.4 ---- 2485


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> You should do alittle better than this. My bro's sapphire 7850 at 1150/1200 at 1.21v gets 31 fps on extreme hd. Are you with the latest amd driver 13.2 b6? just notice b7 came out.


I can't get my XFX HD 7850 past 1075 core clock without my computer hard rebooting after gaming for a little. Funny thing is I tested furmark for like 10 minutes at a core clock of 1100 and it didn't crash, and temp only got to 72 C max.

So I don't think temps are a problem, just not stable. XFX has their voltage locked unfortunately.... Seems there is no way around it. Tried flashing the cards bios with a different manufacturers, that ended in disaster with me getting no display after restart. Luckily I had a spare card sitting around to get a picture and reflash with both connected.

I just upgraded to 13.2 b7 yesterday, but the test was ran with b6. If i set everything to ultra but turn of AA off I get 42 FPS which isn't bad. I wish there was a way to unlock my cards voltage. Cause I think I have some slight room with temps, it maxes out at 72 C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Which voltage is that? Im sure you can get it over 30fps! Im well over 60 with 2..


When I run furmark it reports my voltage is 1.168. As I said above, XFX locked the voltage on their cards, apparently it's hardware locked. Seems to be no way around it.... Super ****ty.

I think I might just buy another 7850 and go crossfire. The performance from 2 HD 7850s in crossfire is fantastic, as I'm sure you know lol. I just hope my 680W power supply can handle them along with my FX-8350.


----------



## onigiri

Onigiri --- i7950 @ 3.07 ---- EVGA GTX 680 SuperClocked 1058/1075 (stock) ; ---- 43.3FPS ---- 1811


----------



## Achpoques

3930K @ 4.6 (46x100) [H100 cooled)
Memory @ 1600
EVGA GTX 680 FTW 4GB @ 1134 Core, 1190 Memory (air cooled)



Why do I feel like it under-performed dramatically?!


----------



## lilchronic

oc your memory higher


----------



## Achpoques

Update:

Overclocked memory and core clocks higher...didn't realize I was at such a modest OC (lol).

Core: 1355
Memory: 1118 (3354)

With some mem/proc tweaking, and a little more GPU OC, I might be able to squeeze more. Happy with the result for now.


----------



## FlawleZ

Well here's my measly run with my outdated Phenom II and lonely single 7950. No benchmark queen but sure does play games well for the money ;-)

FlawleZ --- 980 BE @ 4.4Ghz ---- Sapphire HD 7950 Boost ; 1175 / 3100 (6200Mhz effective) ---- 45.3 FPS ---- 1895



So I guess that puts 3 of us at a tie at 1895


----------



## h0thead132

h0thead132 - 975 BE @ 4.2 GHz - HIS IceQ HD 7870 GHz edition @ 1333 /1444- 33.8 FPS ---- 1416


----------



## Sajin1337

Sajin1337 ---- [email protected] ---- GTX TITAN(x1) @ 1202/3151 ---- 74.1 ---- 3102


UPDATE:
Sajin1337 ---- [email protected] ---- GTX TITAN(x1) @ 1202/3341 ---- 75.0 ---- 3137


----------



## psikeiro

psikeiro --- [email protected] Ghz ---- 2x Gigabyte Windforce 7950 @ 1245/1650 on air--97.4FPS--4076


----------



## SDH500

Improved over my last, are the 680's above overclocked?


----------



## Sazz

Here's mine.

CPU: FX8350 @ 4.7Ghz
GPU: Sapphire HD7970 @ 1330/1860

FPS: 55.9
Score: 2341


----------



## Sashimi

Sashimi --- i7 2700K @ 5.2Ghz ---- GTX 580 Tri-SLI; 980 / 2400 ---- 104.5 ---- 4374



Just updating my score.


----------



## Koniakki

Guys my sincere apologies for the slight off topic question but I feel like this is the best place to ask this as I enjoy benchmarking as much as Gaming.

I sold my Palit 680 JS. Well its gonna be picked up in a couple days(fingers crossed).

So guys I need you benchmarking expertise's. Which 680 is the fastest in gaming/benchmarking?

My pick would be the Lightning with the 3A Bios but I think I read some problems with them lately in their thread. Not problems with the 3A bios but in general. I always wanted a 680 Lightning.









Is there any other 680/670 that comes close to Gaming performance(avg FPS) to the Lighting?

Or should I just get a Giga/Palit/Evga/POV 680 4GB for the price of a 2GB DC2/Lightning?

Or just get a 1300Mhz GTX 670 2/4GB? Giga/Evga etc.?


----------



## Aphid




----------



## Imprezzion

I'm not going to post the screenshot for the form here yet, but I already took fastest GTX670 in the SIngle Card list with my 24/7 clocks








CPU clocks don't read the Turbo multi appearantly so it's actually 4074Mhz.
Tomorrow I get my FX8320 so that might add a bit to the score maybe? This i7 920 Xeon is hardly enough on 4Ghz..



I bought myself a Golden GTX670 from a mate of mine and this thing is sick... These clocks, 1365Mhz core and 3600Mhz mem, are my 24/7 clocks which can even withstand 3 hours of Crysis 3..








I can run Valley at up to 1400Mhz.. so i'm gunning for place ~25?


----------



## cokker

Managed to squeeze over 1200, might be able to get more but I'm happy for now









i5 2500K @ 4.5Ghz
AMD HD6950 (unlocked) @ 960 / 1300
Valley 29.2 - 1221


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Sashimi --- i7 2700K @ 5.2Ghz ---- GTX 580 Tri-SLI; 980 / 2400 ---- 104.5 ---- 4374
> 
> 
> 
> Just updating my score.


----------



## jvjessen

I really like this with all the charts compiled by KaRLiToS, + for the great work.









Often I feel the majority of review sites are slightly biased and generally wants to show every single card they review as a great buy. That is of course understandable considering they mostly make a living from ads by the manufacturers whose products they review.

It would be great if this became a *regular feature on OCN*, maybe with a new survey on a bi-monthly basis with different benchmarks. Just to keep track of driver updates and new technologies.


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN - i7 3960 - GTX Titan SLI - 117,2 - 4903


----------



## Toxsick

Toxsick --- i5-3570K 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 680 Lightning SLI 1342 / 6800 ---- 93.1 ---- 3894

( updated )


----------



## NapalmV5

NapalmV5 --- i7 [email protected] 4.715 ---- GTX 580 Tri-SLI ; 975 / 2350 ---- 116.1 ---- 4859


NapalmV5 --- i7 [email protected] 4.6 ---- GTX 580 SLI ; 950 / 2300 ---- 84.7 ---- 3545


----------



## Imprezzion

Imprezzion --- Xeon W3520 @ 4.074Ghz ---- GTX 670; 1375 / 1900 ---- 53.3 ---- 2229



Boom, fastest GTX670 in the line up and even 25th overall single GPU


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> CPU: FX8350 @ 4.7Ghz
> GPU: Sapphire HD7970 @ 1330/1860
> 
> FPS: 55.9
> Score: 2341


*Sazz* is your card the Sapphire HD 7970 OC Dual-X if you don't mind? Thank you.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Edit...


----------



## Imprezzion

If ya add my GTX670 it'll help along a tad







Since it took place #25


----------



## SDH500

I have seen both the Aries 2 and Titans get beaten handily by the top previous single gpu cards in select applications. IMHO once the drivers get updated for these $1000+ cards you will see a huge improvement.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> NapalmV5 --- i7 [email protected] 4.715 ---- GTX 580 Tri-SLI ; 975 / 2350 ---- 116.1 ---- 4859]


NapalmV5 welcome aboard sir! I Miss you awesome YouTube videos of your killer SSD array. I think you removed them?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> If ya add my GTX670 it'll help along a tad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it took place #25


26 as soon as the next titan is shipped!









Any HD 8000's out there?


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Charts, graphs and OP updated*

This morning I had my worst experience over some thread where people didn't like the reality of my graphs. I want to ditch this whole chart sometime... or I should ignore bad behaviors.


----------



## Jpmboy

F'em. Data talks, bs walks!


----------



## sugarhell

Karlitos you are unbiased and you do a good job. Just ignore them


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> F'em. Data talks, bs walks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Karlitos you are unbiased and you do a good job. Just ignore them


It honestly gave a hit to my self-esteem.

People were saying "We thought you were better than this" / "Our opinion of you has changed"

*Average rank Per Brand with Titan.*



Spoiler: With Titan









*Look what happen if I remove the Titan from the chart*



Spoiler: Without the Titan!


----------



## edgasket

Here's mine.

CPU: i5 2500K @ 4.6Ghz
GPU: GTX 680

FPS: 43.4
Score: 1814


----------



## sugarhell

Reality sometimes hurts


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nvidia needs a 1000$ GPU to surpass the 350$ GPU from AMD


facts will be facts


----------



## Mals

I'm actually a little concerned with these #'s. Any suggestions on what can be improved on this score? I see some 670 SLI's in the upper 80s


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> facts will be facts


Facts are not offensive, people's belief takes offense to facts.

As a wise man once said "you can have your own opinion and beliefs, but not your own facts".

Great thread!

Nvidia launched new hardware which, as expected, had effect on the data. Doh!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks guys for the compliment.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Facts are not offensive, people's belief takes offense to facts.
> 
> As a wise man once said "you can have your own opinion and beliefs, but not your own facts".
> 
> Great thread!
> 
> Nvidia launched new hardware which, as expected, had effect on the data. Doh!


yeah, no ones saying titan is bad we all agree its a good card but from a uk perspective £900 titan vs £220 7950 you can go 4 way crossfire 7950 for the same price as a single titan, and then people complain about the drivers and 4 way problems, ive not really had any problems with 3 way crossfire and im very happy with how games run and look


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks guys for the compliment.


Well, speaking to my own issues with your post, it's just that it came off a bit fanboyishly. I didn't write anything because I expect fanboyishness. Even from myself when defending my reasoning for purchasing the GTX Titan's. I have no problem with AMD cards. For single card setups I always recommend the 7970 over the GTX 680. Though I went with Quad-SLI GTX 680's prior to the Titan's because I can't stand the microstutter of AMD cards in Crossfire. Before my GTX 680's, I had a 6970. Before that, a GTX 590. And before that, and AMD 4870. So...I go with whatever is good at the time, for myself.

Now...the only issue I took with your comment about the GTX Titan vs 7970 is that it doesn't take into account the reason for the pricing. And that it's not that Nvidia had to make a card that cost so much in order to be able to compete. This would be the same as me coming and posting "Haha...look at what the 680 can do with a 294mm die, 2gb vram, and 256bit bus. Your stupid AMD card needed a 20% bigger die, 50% wider bus, and 50% more vram to be able to be better. And way to suck with microstutter!!" My statement would be entirely factual. But it also chooses to focus on the aspects that are helpful to further my own view/position. In my example, I refuse to ignore that while the 7970 does need all those additional features to beat the 680, it is still a faster card in most applications and that a single 7970 is more than enough for a 1080p display so Microstutter is rarely an issue

With your comparison to the GTX Titan again, it comes down to the same reason Nvidia initially launched the GTX 680. When it came out, the card was superior to the 7970 in a lot of benchmarks. It wasn't until some major driver improvements from AMD before we saw the 7970 become such a great card. Nvidia wasn't "technologically held back" by any means. The original 680 was originally intended to be the 670. But because it performed (at the time) so well against the 7970, Nvidia decided to capitalize on that and make a lot of money by selling it as the flagship card. The same situation with the GTX Titan now. It is important to note that this is more than just a gaming card. But it's also about maximizing profits for them. They're using a a die size only 6% larger than they had on their GTX 580 card. But because of the performance it gives, and because AMD is not going to launch a new card this year, they found yet another way to capitalize $$.

Now...the other part of my problem. Look at this statement: "Intel is so bad. It only took a $1100 CPU (3970x) to beat Intel's $330 CPU (3770k)." Sounds silly...I know...but I'm going somewhere with this. Now...let's pretend gaming was more advanced and actually used all the cores in a processor efficiently. That chip would only be 32%~ faster than the 3770k. Yet...the price is $750 more. And it's the exact same company. So what we see is that it's a business decision. And because people are always willing to pay a higher premium for "The Best" of anything. Astronomically more than the Performance Per $ is worth. Because that's not the most important factor for everybody. So the GTX Titan is providing a good improvement in performance over the 7970 without the microstutter you normally see in AMD multi-card setups. Especially for people who want to stay away from SLI/Crossfire. And it's charging that premium price for it. Just as intel does with its range of cpu's.

Just keep all that in mind. And keep up the great work with the thread.


----------



## sugarhell

50 %?Where did you see that?

Also you dont understnad something.If nvidia sell their top gpu 1k $ then amd will just release a 8970 with 90% of the performance for 700. Then who lose? We lose.

Also titan released after 1 year. Yes its in the same nm but its a gk110 a massive chip. After 1 year for 20-30 % more performance for more than double the price.

Dont get me wrong its a great card(it looks fantastic with the stock cooler) but the price is a big facepalm.If nvidia can double the price of their big chip like that (gf110->gk110) i dont want to see the price of maxwell gm110


----------



## rhino321

rhino321 --- [email protected] 4.4 Ghz ---- GTX Titan ; 1100 / 1580 ---- 71,7 FPS ---- Score 2998


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> 50 %?Where did you see that?
> 
> Also you dont understnad something.If nvidia sell their top gpu 1k $ then amd will just release a 8970 with 90% of the performance for 700. Then who lose? We lose.
> 
> Also titan released after 1 year. Yes its in the same nm but its a gk110 a massive chip. After 1 year for 20-30 % more performance for more than double the price.
> 
> Dont get me wrong its a great card(it looks fantastic with the stock cooler) but the price is a big facepalm.If nvidia can double the price of their big chip like that (gf110->gk110) i dont want to see the price of maxwell gm110


You're right, I was off on the numbers. But I think giving it some time (and water cooling blocks), people will have it running at 33-50% faster than a 7970. And I understand the cost/benefit ratio analysis. But a company choosing to charge more doesn't take away from the fact that they put out a product that is selling out all over the place, that does give better performance.

The price does go up and down. I bought the GTX 680 when it came out for $500. But I had purchased 6800 Ultra back in the day for like $650. The GTX Titan isn't intended to be a standard card for them. That's why they didn't release it as a GTX model. The 780 will likely have close to the same performance as the Titan, and will probably end up at the $599 mark. Pulling those numbers out of my butt at the moment. No inside information here.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Speculation!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, speaking to my own issues with your post, it's just that it came off a bit fanboyishly. I didn't write anything because I expect fanboyishness. Even from myself when defending my reasoning for purchasing the GTX Titan's. I have no problem with AMD cards. For single card setups I always recommend the 7970 over the GTX 680. Though I went with Quad-SLI GTX 680's prior to the Titan's because I can't stand the microstutter of AMD cards in Crossfire. Before my GTX 680's, I had a 6970. Before that, a GTX 590. And before that, and AMD 4870. So...I go with whatever is good at the time, for myself.
> 
> Now...the only issue I took with your comment about the GTX Titan vs 7970 is that it doesn't take into account the reason for the pricing. And that it's not that Nvidia had to make a card that cost so much in order to be able to compete. This would be the same as me coming and posting "Haha...look at what the 680 can do with a 294mm die, 2gb vram, and 256bit bus. Your stupid AMD card needed a 20% bigger die, 50% wider bus, and 50% more vram to be able to be better. And way to suck with microstutter!!" My statement would be entirely factual. But it also chooses to focus on the aspects that are helpful to further my own view/position. In my example, I refuse to ignore that while the 7970 does need all those additional features to beat the 680, it is still a faster card in most applications and that a single 7970 is more than enough for a 1080p display so Microstutter is rarely an issue
> 
> With your comparison to the GTX Titan again, it comes down to the same reason Nvidia initially launched the GTX 680. When it came out, the card was superior to the 7970 in a lot of benchmarks. It wasn't until some major driver improvements from AMD before we saw the 7970 become such a great card. Nvidia wasn't "technologically held back" by any means. The original 680 was originally intended to be the 670. But because it performed (at the time) so well against the 7970, Nvidia decided to capitalize on that and make a lot of money by selling it as the flagship card. The same situation with the GTX Titan now. It is important to note that this is more than just a gaming card. But it's also about maximizing profits for them. They're using a a die size only 6% larger than they had on their GTX 580 card. But because of the performance it gives, and because AMD is not going to launch a new card this year, they found yet another way to capitalize $$.
> 
> Now...the other part of my problem. Look at this statement: "Intel is so bad. It only took a $1100 CPU (3970x) to beat Intel's $330 CPU (3770k)." Sounds silly...I know...but I'm going somewhere with this. Now...let's pretend gaming was more advanced and actually used all the cores in a processor efficiently. That chip would only be 35-50% faster than the 3770k. Yet...the price is $750 more. And it's the exact same company. So what we see is that it's a business decision. And because people are always willing to pay a higher premium for "The Best" of anything. Astronomically more than the Performance Per $ is worth. Because that's not the most important factor for everybody. So the GTX Titan is providing that roughly 50% improvement in performance over the 7970. Which is a massive improvement. Especially for people who want to stay away from SLI/Crossfire. And it's charging that premium price for it. Just as intel does with its range of cpu's.
> 
> Just keep all that in mind. And keep up the great work with the thread
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> "*Intel is so bad*. It only took a $1100 CPU (3970x) to beat Intel's $330 CPU (3770k)."


Where did I say Nvidia is so bad? Don't start changing what I said.

*THIS IS MY QUOTE*
Quote:


> Nvidia needs a 1000$ GPU to surpass the 350$ GPU from AMD


Is that quote TRUE about what is happenning?

*Yes it is*, then stop saying its fanboyism, its the DAMM reality. End of story. I post Graphs all over OCN proving that Titan is a beast, what do you want more, that I start lying about the price?

I'll post again the proof


Spoiler: PROOF



*Average rank Per Brand with Titan.*



Spoiler: With Titan









*Look what happen if I remove the Titan from the chart*



Spoiler: Without the Titan!


----------



## HmoobYaj87

well atlease I beat the TITAN with my $400 cards. David"s" vs Goliath.....


----------



## sugarhell

Taxiti xt is such a beast card. For 400 is blow away the competition


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Where did I say Nvidia is so bad? Don't start changing what I said.


Your comment inferred that Nvidia is only able to compete with AMD when they make something much more expensive:

*"Nvidia needs a 1000$ GPU to surpass the 350$ GPU from AMD"*

Whereas an unbiased critice would have said something like:

_Nvidia has finally defeated AMD in the Single-GPU category, but at what price? At $1000 for the Titan compared to $350 for the 7970, it would be hard to justify the purchase, considering the relatively small gains in performance in comparison to the increase in price._

And this little comment here:

*Look guys what a 1050$ card can do the the single card category (Plague)*

It shows that you resent the card. Which is further explained as a dislike for Nvidia when you continued the rest of your statements.

Best way I can put it for you...is pretend that you're running for president. There's a full room. And you're about to give a speech in a room with 50% women and 50% men. You may like men more because you are a man. But you're always overly careful about what you say to make sure half the people in the room don't get upset with you.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Your comment inferred that Nvidia is only able to compete with AMD when they make something much more expensive:
> 
> *"Nvidia needs a 1000$ GPU to surpass the 350$ GPU from AMD"*
> 
> Whereas an unbiased critice would have said something like:
> 
> _Nvidia has finally defeated AMD in the Single-GPU category, but at what price? At $1000 for the Titan compared to $350 for the 7970, it would be hard to justify the purchase, considering the relatively small gains in performance in comparison to the increase in price._


Sorry but english is not my mother language. Get over it man... What are you trying to prove anyway, are you trying to prove that I am making some fanboyism. If I would be fanboying like you pretend, I wouldn't update the chart and I wouldn't PM Users with Nvidia and Titan to make a bench.

Quote:


> And this little comment here:
> 
> *Look guys* what a 1050$ card can do the the single card category (Plague)
> 
> It shows that you resent the card. Which is further explained as a dislike for Nvidia when you continued the rest of your statements.


Again, where do I mention about Nvidia in this sentence, I mention about the High Price of the GTX Titan, GTX Titan, GTX Titan, GTX Titan

*GTX Titan*

*Hey by the way Hyper Matrix*. I am the one that contacted you to make some bench to enter in the chart knowing you had tri-sli. Why do you accuse me of fanboyism? I'll post the PM, you even accuse an AMD member of cheating. You wouldn't even know about the thread if it wasnt me asking you, and since then you did two run with different cards that I Updated right away.



*Need more proof?*


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Well, speaking to my own issues with your post, it's just that it came off a bit fanboyishly. I didn't write anything because I expect fanboyishness. Even from myself when defending my reasoning for purchasing the GTX Titan's. I have no problem with AMD cards. For single card setups I always recommend the 7970 over the GTX 680. Though I went with Quad-SLI GTX 680's prior to the Titan's because I can't stand the microstutter of AMD cards in Crossfire. Before my GTX 680's, I had a 6970. Before that, a GTX 590. And before that, and AMD 4870. So...I go with whatever is good at the time, for myself.
> 
> Now...the only issue I took with your comment about the GTX Titan vs 7970 is that it doesn't take into account the reason for the pricing. And that it's not that Nvidia had to make a card that cost so much in order to be able to compete. This would be the same as me coming and posting "Haha...look at what the 680 can do with a 294mm die, 2gb vram, and 256bit bus. Your stupid AMD card needed a 20% bigger die, 50% wider bus, and 50% more vram to be able to be better. And way to suck with microstutter!!" My statement would be entirely factual. But it also chooses to focus on the aspects that are helpful to further my own view/position. In my example, I refuse to ignore that while the 7970 does need all those additional features to beat the 680, it is still a faster card in most applications and that a single 7970 is more than enough for a 1080p display so Microstutter is rarely an issue
> 
> With your comparison to the GTX Titan again, it comes down to the same reason Nvidia initially launched the GTX 680. When it came out, the card was superior to the 7970 in a lot of benchmarks. It wasn't until some major driver improvements from AMD before we saw the 7970 become such a great card. Nvidia wasn't "technologically held back" by any means. The original 680 was originally intended to be the 670. But because it performed (at the time) so well against the 7970, Nvidia decided to capitalize on that and make a lot of money by selling it as the flagship card. The same situation with the GTX Titan now. It is important to note that this is more than just a gaming card. But it's also about maximizing profits for them. They're using a a die size only 6% larger than they had on their GTX 580 card. But because of the performance it gives, and because AMD is not going to launch a new card this year, they found yet another way to capitalize $$.
> 
> Now...the other part of my problem. Look at this statement: "Intel is so bad. It only took a $1100 CPU (3970x) to beat Intel's $330 CPU (3770k)." Sounds silly...I know...but I'm going somewhere with this. Now...let's pretend gaming was more advanced and actually used all the cores in a processor efficiently. That chip would only be 32%~ faster than the 3770k. Yet...the price is $750 more. And it's the exact same company. So what we see is that it's a business decision. And because people are always willing to pay a higher premium for "The Best" of anything. Astronomically more than the Performance Per $ is worth. Because that's not the most important factor for everybody. So the GTX Titan is providing a good improvement in performance over the 7970 without the microstutter you normally see in AMD multi-card setups. Especially for people who want to stay away from SLI/Crossfire. And it's charging that premium price for it. Just as intel does with its range of cpu's.
> 
> Just keep all that in mind. And keep up the great work with the thread.


It was going fine till you said 680 supposed to be the 670 and thats where i stopped reading..
Nvidia PR marketing is quite something..

If thats the case i would have released this titan as 680 and take the whole market for myself and leave amd in the dust... But guess what? That just are wet dreams by some of you...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




you need another 1k for that lol



Back to the benchmarks all titans would be equal because of the tdp so all will do the same score with the same setup/combo.. What a shame...


----------



## th3illusiveman

C'mon guys, *NO!*

We already have a GTX Titan reviews thread with over 3000 replies about this exact same argument. Lets talk benchmarks here and benchmarks only.

too many threads have been ruined by this stuff, lets not make this one another one.


----------



## sugarhell

Its pretty bad that you try to justified the price of a titan. If you need the performance you just pay. But the fact is that nvidia wins a 350 $ gpu for 1000$. Its a great card but please dont try to justified the price.

I remember karlitos to want to get titan. Dont talk about fanboyism if you cant handle the truth

In the future i will get a used titan(cuda) because its a great entry compute card and i dont have the money for a tesla


----------



## zGunBLADEz

if karlitos would be biased he would do a top 30 and thats it... good luck catching tsm/karlitos score..

Even if is only one bench.. This has to be the most a to z collection of data gathered out there on the internetz not even anandtech gets close to this from different kinds of setups...


----------



## mtbiker033

this is an awesome thread, karlitos is da man!


----------



## Jpmboy

you all realize that if either GPU manufacturer wanted to, each could release cards which beat the current retail crop by 100%... but then we wouldn't wait in line for the next best mouse trap, would we.

*Apple, Nvidia, Intel, AMD - no difference, each is a business*. Nvidia knows their $1000 single GPU card will sell, infact if they had a store, there would be a line... when's the next iPhone or iPad? Marketing makes the market. I for one, hope AMD steps up to the plate and keeps the competition going
When that next gen comes out, Karlitos - start a another thead! (if this one hasn't degenerated so much that you get turned off).


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you all realize that if either GPU manufacturer wanted to, each could release cards which beat the current retail crop by 100%... but then we wouldn't wait in line for the next best mouse trap, would we.
> 
> *Apple, Nvidia, Intel, AMD - no difference, each is a business*. Nvidia knows their $1000 single GPU card will sell, infact if they had a store, there would be a line... when's the next iPhone or iPad? Marketing makes the market. I for one, hope AMD steps up to the plate and keeps the competition going
> When that next gen comes out, Karlitos - *start a another thead*! (if this one hasn't degerated so much that you get turned off).


Honestly, I don't know, I have been sweating a lot today especially over the Titan Thread. If only if I could ignore negative comments. I get ignited to easily. I don,t want to be considered as a fanboy, its so not the case. Just trying to defend myself.

I should follow *alancsalt* tips and don't take everything too personnal and learn to ignore negative posts toward myself.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Sadly the cards that most sells are not high end gpus...


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Hey by the way Hyper Matrix*. I am the one that contacted you to make some bench to enter in the chart knowing you had tri-sli. Why do you accuse me of fanboyism? I'll post the PM, you even accuse an AMD member of cheating. You wouldn't even know about the thread if it wasnt me asking you, and since then you did two run with different cards that I Updated right away.
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX Titan*


If you're going to start screenshotting and posting private messages (hence the term..."private" message) don't try to skew the results in your favour just as you're doing now. Why not post the screenshot of me saying:

*"The only thing I can think of, since my CPU is the same as his but clocked higher, would be if there was limitation on my end due to the 256 bit bus on the GTX 680's as opposed to the 384 bit bus on the 7950's. I'll know for sure when I get my Tri-Titan's."*

Difference between you and I being that I was curious about why something was the way it was, and looked at possible reasons for that limitation including accepting that the 256 bit bus could be causing the limitation.

But more curious, for me, is why you care what some random people on an internet forum say or think about you. You've made a successful thread. People are very happy with it. People are continuing to submit their results. But yet you're bothered by very small and irrelevant things.


----------



## jvjessen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Honestly, I don't know, I have been sweating a lot today especially over the Titan Thread. If only if I could ignore negative comments. I get ignited to easily. I don,t want to be considered as a fanboy, its so not the case. Just trying to defend myself.
> 
> I should follow *alancsalt* tips and don't take everything too personnal and learn to ignore negative posts toward myself.


Yeah, I don't see how the numbers collected by community members in an open thread could be biased in any way. That would be some major conspiracy to make that happen.

Please ignore any hate and continue the great work









Maybe make the spreadsheets public for anyone to do their own spin on the numbers would rule out any bias whatsoever.


----------



## sugarhell

He get higher score because its gpu intensive benchmark.Its not like 3dmark. I dont think a 3770k at 5ghz can hold back a 7950 quadfire setup.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> If you're going to start screenshotting and posting private messages (hence the term..."private" message) don't try to skew the results in your favour just as you're doing now. Why not post the screenshot of me saying:
> 
> *"The only thing I can think of, since my CPU is the same as his but clocked higher, would be if there was limitation on my end due to the 256 bit bus on the GTX 680's as opposed to the 384 bit bus on the 7950's. I'll know for sure when I get my Tri-Titan's."*
> 
> Difference between you and I being that I was curious about why something was the way it was, and looked at possible reasons for that limitation including accepting that the 256 bit bus could be causing the limitation.
> 
> But more curious, for me, is why you care what some random people on an internet forum say or think about you. You've made a successful thread. People are very happy with it. People are continuing to submit their results. But yet you're bothered by very small and irrelevant things.


*** my 3820 is equal to a 3770k and at 4875mhz all 3 of my 7950's run at 100% and i assume so would 4


----------



## xplode-bg

Here is my updated score


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> *** my 3820 is equal to a 3770k and at 4875mhz all 3 of my 7950's run at 100% and i assume so would 4


I didn't check GPU usage during Tri-Sli but when I plugged in my 4th for Quad-SLI the GPU usage would range from 30% to 80% during the entire test. Upping the CPU ended up being the best gain for my runs. Whether it's CPU limitations or SLI limitations or simply 256 bit bus limitations, I'm not entirely sure to be honest with you.


----------



## Sajin1337

Sajin1337 ---- [email protected] ---- GTX TITAN SLI @ 1202/3341, 1175/3326 ---- 130.1 ---- 5444


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> If you're going to start screenshotting and posting private messages (hence the term..."private" message) don't try to skew the results in your favour just as you're doing now. Why not post the screenshot of me saying:


I stop cropping at your Valley Bench screenshot, thats why.
Quote:


> You've made a successful thread. People are very happy with it. People are continuing to submit their results. *But yet you're bothered by very small and irrelevant things*


Sorry, this is one of my big lack, and its affecting my life sometime. I try to reach perfection to much sometime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvjessen*
> 
> Maybe make the spreadsheets public for anyone to do their own spin on the numbers would rule out any bias whatsoever.


If you want to check all the data and all my work, you can see it at the middle of the OP just after the *huge overclock.net banner*



Spoiler: Open to see where!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Jeffinslaw --- i7 3820 @ 4.2Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire ; 1250/1600 @ 1.25V ---- 111,5 ---- 4665



Going to see if I can do better!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Jeffinslaw --- i7 3820 @ 4.2Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire ; 1250/1600 @ 1.25V ---- 111,5 ---- 4665
> 
> 
> 
> Going to see if I can do better!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


nevermind didnt see the ultra lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Why do you fill the form if you don't follow the *Extreme HD preset* rule?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Why do you fill the form if you don't follow the *Extreme HD preset* rule?


Was that directed at me? I did follow the rules... I set it to the presets as directed in the first post. If it's about the resolution, I can't go any higher because that's the highest my monitor goes...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Was that directed at me? I did follow the rules... I set it to the presets as directed in the first post. If it's about the resolution, I can't go any higher because that's the highest my monitor goes...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Oh sorry mate then. Unfortunately I cannot enter you in the chart since the resolution affect the average FPS by a lot.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Was that directed at me? I did follow the rules... I set it to the presets as directed in the first post. If it's about the resolution, I can't go any higher because that's the highest my monitor goes...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Then you cant go into the chart, you can still post your score for future reference tho...


----------



## FlawleZ

Squeezed out a litte more with 100Mhz more on the CPU. This benchmark is clearly GPU bound with very little influence on CPU.

FlawleZ --- 980 BE @ 4.5Ghz ---- Sapphire HD 7950 Boost ; 1175 / 3100 (6200Mhz effective) ---- 45.4 FPS ---- 1900


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Ugh... man that sucks... I understand though. I'll try seeing if I can locate a 1920 x 1080 res monitor.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Squeezed out a litte more with 100Mhz more on the CPU. This benchmark is clearly GPU bound with very little influence on CPU.
> 
> FlawleZ --- 980 BE @ 4.5Ghz ---- Sapphire HD 7950 Boost ; 1175 / 3100 (6200Mhz effective) ---- 45.4 FPS ---- 1900


can you get more out of that card?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> can you get more out of that card?


Unfortunately it doesn't like 1200Mhz on the core even with the voltage a max in Afterburner. I think the RAM may go a little more but I was having stability issues at 1575Mhz. I'm sure I could squeeze a little bit more but for now this is near the limit until I get better cooling or something. VRMs must be getting warm because GPU never even reaches 65C at max voltage.


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN - i7 3960 - GTX Titan Sli - 122,6 5129


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> CDMAN - i7 3670 - GTX Titan Sli - 122,6 5129


How'd you end up with 3670 from a 3960x?







Also, curious, what is your CPU clocked at?


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## HyperMatrix

I know we can't submit results for different #'s of cards used, but here's my single-card bench:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Best "*single Titan*" score I have seen so far









Already 9 x Titan setup.

5 x Single
3 x Dual
1 x Triple

Already 14 Titans.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Best "*single Titan*" score I have seen so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already 9 x Titan setup.
> 
> 5 x Single
> 3 x Dual
> 1 x Triple
> 
> Already 14 Titans.


Minus the ridiculous price that I still question forking out for, it's a good card. Haha. Also not sure if my test counts because I opened the side of my computer case, stuck a giant fan in front of it, and opened a window letting cold Canadian winter air blow on it and keep it cool.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't like 1200Mhz on the core even with the voltage a max in Afterburner. I think the RAM may go a little more but I was having stability issues at 1575Mhz. I'm sure I could squeeze a little bit more but for now this is near the limit until I get better cooling or something. VRMs must be getting warm because GPU never even reaches 65C at max voltage.


try with trixx


----------



## CDMAN

HyperMatrix, Thank you. CPU set at 4.7


----------



## Sozin

Sozin --- [email protected] 3.4GHz ---- 7950 ; 1100/1350 ----43,3 ---- 1813


----------



## BradleyS

BradleyS -- 3770k @ 4.6 Ghz OC -- GTX 690 (GPU Clock: 1037, Memory: 1675, Boost: 1142) -- 86,2 -- 3608


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyS*
> 
> BradleyS -- 3770k @ 4.6 Ghz OC -- GTX 690 (Power Target: 135, GPU Clock Offset: +122 Mhz, and Mem Clock Offset: +345 Mhz) -- 86,2 -- 3608


and people still don't understand that +this, +that doesn't tell us anything. What are your max boost clocks?


----------



## BradleyS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> and people still don't understand that +this, +that doesn't tell us anything. What are your max boost clocks?


Sorry, I'm new to this lol. My boost clock, according to GPU-Z is 1142.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyS*
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to this lol. My boost clock, according to GPU-Z is 1142.


what is the max boost clock you reach while on load?

GPU-Z's Sensors tab will tell you this after you've ran a benchmark in "GPU Core Clock", click the drop down menu and select "Show highest reading"


----------



## BradleyS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> what is the max boost clock you reach while on load?
> 
> GPU-Z's Sensors tab will tell you this after you've ran a benchmark in "GPU Core Clock", click the drop down menu and select "Show highest reading"


GPU-Z's Sensors are showing 1175.8 Mhz for GPU Clock max and 1674.0 Mhz for Memory Clock max after running the benchmark.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyS*
> 
> GPU-Z's Sensors are showing 1175.8 Mhz for GPU Clock max and 1674.0 Mhz for Memory Clock max after running the benchmark.


there you go, I'm guessing GPUs are synced in precision x as well?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I know we can't submit results for different #'s of cards used, but here's my single-card bench:


holy crap that's not far way from my 670sli at all! what did you do!


----------



## BradleyS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> there you go, I'm guessing GPUs are synced in precision x as well?


Yep! Looking at the charts on the OP, it's crazy the amount of computers people have built that are so capable. Makes my $3k rig seem weak lmao


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> holy crap that's not far way from my 670sli at all! what did you do!


You seriously scored that low with GTX670s in SLi?


----------



## h0thead132

Update and round 2

Took out my physx card and updated to the newest 13.2 drivers, got a little bit more out of my oc and 200 more points on this



h0thead132 - 975 BE @ 4.2 GHz - HIS IceQ HD 7870 GHz edition @ 1350 /1450- 38.3 FPS ---- 1601


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Update and round 2
> 
> Took out my physx card and updated to the newest 13.2 drivers, got a little bit more out of my oc and 200 more points on this
> 
> 
> 
> h0thead132 - 975 BE @ 4.2 GHz - HIS IceQ HD 7870 GHz edition @ 1350 /1450- 38.3 FPS ---- 1601


Beta 6 is better than Beta 7 for this Bench


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Beta 6 is better than Beta 7 for this Bench


on the same lines as this, what is better to stress with this bench, some scale better off high memory speeds and others off high core. Which should I be pushing more?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> holy crap that's not far way from my 670sli at all! what did you do!


I...bought a Titan! Frick Ya!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> holy crap that's not far way from my 670sli at all! what did you do!


Stock?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I...bought a Titan! Frick Ya!


Isn't that around the score of what 2 660tis get?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> You seriously scored that low with GTX670s in SLi?


I was thinking the same thing. I'm waiting for someone to beat TSM with Titans. I'd beat him myself but my Lepa hasnt arrived yet


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> on the same lines as this, what is better to stress with this bench, some scale better off high memory speeds and others off high core. Which should I be pushing more?


memory gets you a higher score. Push that as far as you can then try the core.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> on the same lines as this, what is better to stress with this bench, some scale better off high memory speeds and others off high core. Which should I be pushing more?
> 
> 
> 
> memory gets you a higher score. Push that as far as you can then try the core.
Click to expand...

sweet, ok, i know i can get around 1550 on mem with like 1250 core so I should be able to get alot higher, will try in the morning


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> sweet, ok, i know i can get around 1550 on mem with like 1250 core so I should be able to get alot higher, will try in the morning


awesome









good luck


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I'm waiting for someone to beat TSM with Titans. I'd beat him myself but my Lepa hasnt arrived yet


gonna need 4 titans to beat him, and have to beat him at that point, 4k in video cards as opposed to about $1600


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Isn't that around the score of what 2 660tis get?


No idea. Can't stick 6 gtx 660ti's in a system though so I've never thought about it.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> No idea. Can't stick 6 gtx 660ti's in a system though so I've never thought about it.


can sure stick 4 7970s though and have about the same performance as 3 titans, right?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> can sure stick 4 7970s though and have about the same performance as 3 titans, right?


4 7970's > 3 Titans

Quad 7970's for 1500 dollars vs 3000 dollars for the titans

4 7970's are like 3.3 Titans


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> No idea. Can't stick 6 gtx 660ti's in a system though so I've never thought about it.
> 
> 
> 
> can sure stick 4 7970s though and have about the same performance as 3 titans, right?
Click to expand...

Nah, titan is only 2-3 fps faster 3 on 3.


----------



## sugarhell

Sli never had a good scaling after 2 cards.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Nah, titan is only 2-3 fps faster 3 on 3.


even better, nice


----------



## alancsalt

Thread cleaned. Please rise above the petty bickering. Let the benchmarks speak for themselves.


----------



## CallsignVega




----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> gonna need 4 titans to beat him, and have to beat him at that point, 4k in video cards as opposed to about $1600


Nah, more like $2700 original cost of cards + water blocks.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Holy crap Vega







How did you get that outta duals? Thems some hefty numbers..did you put these things under water? Seemed like they were being awfully finnicky with throttling.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Beta 6 is better than Beta 7 for this Bench


I tried both and absolutely no difference here.

13.2 beta6



13.2 beta7


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> owikh84 --- 3770K @ 5.0 GHz --- TriFire 7970 @ 1300/1750 --- 96.3 FPS --- 4029


weird part i have 95 Fps so 1fps less then you.. are they overclock?

mine's are 680's lightnings.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Holy crap Vega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get that outta duals? Thems some hefty numbers..did you put these things under water? Seemed like they were being awfully finnicky with throttling.


Nope, no water. I've noticed that if you turn on auto fan and let the cards roast they don't throttle as much. NVIDIA's ******ed backwards design.


----------



## Trexx

Trexx - - - i5 2500 @ 3.3 - - - single 7950 @ 1150/1575 - - - 45.6 FPS - - - 1910 - - - POST #1866

catalyst 13.2 beta 7
max gpu temp 59 c
max vrm temp 62 c
fan auto mode


----------



## rdr09

hmmm. tsm still holding on to the quad.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Post your screenshot here, did it for you*

*piratenrebel* ---- i7 975x--- HD 7870 XT---- 38,7--- 1619--- POST #1868


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## CallsignVega

Just playing around with a few numbers:

4x water-cooled 7970 cost when new (4x card's, 4x water blocks) = $2700
162.7 FPS = *$16.59 per frame*

2x stock Titan = $2000
134.2 FPS = *$14.90 per frame*

4x water-cooled 7970 performance over 2x Stock Titan = 21%.

There you have it folk's, Titan is the deal of the century!









(of course I know about CPU limiting [which even the 2x Titan setup heavily encounters], just playing around)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just playing around with a few numbers:
> 
> 4x water-cooled 7970 cost when new (4x card's, 4x water blocks) = $2700
> 162.7 FPS = *$16.59 per frame*
> 
> 2x stock Titan = $2000
> 134.2 FPS = *$14.90 per frame*
> 
> 4x water-cooled 7970 performance over 2x Stock Titan = 21%.
> 
> There you have it folk's, Titan is the deal of the century!


How do you explain this then?

And this Graph was made with your unbelievable 134.2fps score. This graph tell me its not the deal of the century.

And by the way, your card didn't throttle? Maybe the bench is short enough to spare the throttling issue? Maybe thats why you have much better score than everyone else with 2 x Titan.

-*If you want to make some estimate, at least use the current market.*
-*You shouldn't use your own score only to make estimate.*


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> How do you explain this then?
> 
> And this Graph was made with your unbelievable 134.2fps score. This graph tell me its not the deal of the century.
> 
> And by the way, your card didn't throttle? Maybe the bench is short enough to spare the throttling issue? Maybe thats why you have much better score than everyone else with 2 x Titan.


I'm just joking around, didn't you read the fine print.









As for the throttling, if you let the Titan roast with low automatic fan setting it doesn't throttle as bad. It throttles more keeping the card cooler with a higher fan setting. NVIDIA's ridiculous boost "technology" at work.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm just joking around, didn't you read the fine print.


Nope , hahaha. But you know its not the deal of the century. This card is a beast but people have to pay premium price to get it. I know its how the market work but I honestly think that the Titan, the HD 7990 and the GTX 690 are WAY overpriced.

The Ares 1 600$


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nope , hahaha. But you know its not the deal of the century. This card is a beast but people have to pay premium price to get it. I know its how the market work but I honestly think that the Titan, the HD 7990 and the GTX 690 are WAY overpriced.
> 
> The Ares 1 600$


I could not agree more. After the R&D costs are recovered by the premium price paid by early adopters, the mainstream retail launch price should come down... But unfortunately these companies know exactly how to work an enthusiast crowd.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Guys, I'm having a lot of trouble trying to make a profile for Valley in CCC for my CF 7950's. I can't find an .exe file for it. The shortcut that I have for valley is a windows batch file. I see other users talking about how they made a profile for it, but I have absolutely no idea how if I can't find an .exe files for it, even in the program files folder. Maybe I'm missing something??


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nope , hahaha. But you know its not the deal of the century. This card is a beast but people have to pay premium price to get it. I know its how the market work but I honestly think that the Titan, the HD 7990 and the GTX 690 are WAY overpriced.
> 
> The Ares 1 600$


You don't have to tell me that Titan is overpriced, my wallet can say that. It is a $799 card and this is just NVIDIA's money grab. Titan is overpriced but it does give a really smooth experience in Surround multi-monitor. So it just depends on how much that is worth to you.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Guys, I'm having a lot of trouble trying to make a profile for Valley in CCC for my CF 7950's. I can't find an .exe file for it. The shortcut that I have for valley is a windows batch file. I see other users talking about how they made a profile for it, but I have absolutely no idea how if I can't find an .exe files for it, even in the program files folder. Maybe I'm missing something??


Its in the bin folder

G:\Valley Benchmark 1.0\bin

I don't think you need to set a profile for Dual Cards though! Your scaling is suppose to be fine without.


----------



## fewness

Titan SLI actually beat 690 Quad SLI by a large margin here! Amazing!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its in the bin folder
> 
> G:\Valley Benchmark 1.0\bin
> 
> I don't think you need to set a profile for Dual Cards though! Your scaling is suppose to be fine without.


Oh ok I'm new to this so idk. I thought I hear something about setting optimizeed 1 x 1. Thanks!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Oh ok I'm new to this so idk. I thought I hear something about setting optimizeed 1 x 1. Thanks!


You are right but its for Tri-Fire and QuadFire users


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nope, no water. I've noticed that if you turn on auto fan and let the cards roast they don't throttle as much. NVIDIA's ******ed backwards design.


That's annoyingly unfortunate. Hopefully some BIOS mods/updated drivers come out and let you guys really let these things perform. It seems utterly amazing that they managed to gimp their cards that are only purchasable by the people who want to tweak them the most.


----------



## muhd86

emm even with the profile made for this benchmark with the beta 6 drivers the max score i got with a 4ghz oc on the xeons was like 4200 - 4300 in extreme hd .

i cant over clock the sr2 to 4.8ghz or 5ghz thats not an option ---but are the scores low coz due to cpu bottle neck


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You don't have to tell me that Titan is overpriced, my wallet can say that. It is a $799 card and this is just NVIDIA's money grab. Titan is overpriced but it does give a really smooth experience in Surround multi-monitor. So it just depends on how much that is worth to you.


Vega I'm having some issues with the cards. My understanding was that SLI worked asynchronously. So I could have cards at different OC levels without issue. So I plugged in one card at a time. OC'd individually to find the max stable settings under stress. 2 of my cards were able to hit 1100MHz+ with at least +800MHz on memory offset. One of my cards is just a fail and a half and I'm thinking of returning it but that's another issue.

So I have 2 issues now. After finding the max stable results on a single-card basis, I plugged all 3 cards in, OC'd them to slightly lower than the max I was able to get. But no go. Benchmark freezes and have to reboot. So I had to lower settings to a +100 GPU Synced offset (from the previous +155, +125, +110), and had to lower memory offset to +500 Synced (from previous +800, +775, +575), and lower power target to +102% (from previous 105%, 106%, 103%) to be able to get it stable. Is this an issue with not enough voltage to PLX? I didn't think the OC was high enough to warrant upping that.

Second question...one of my cards is Throttling for apparently no reason under relatively moderate OC and low heat levels. At between 60-65c temp, with +125 GPU, +775 mem, with no crashing or other error I just suddenly see it drop to 50-60% usage during the bench. And it doesn't fix itself unless I do a reboot of the system. Any idea what that could be? Faulty VRM?


----------



## lock3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Oh ok I'm new to this so idk. I thought I hear something about setting optimizeed 1 x 1. Thanks!


I find optimized 1.1 works best for Crossfire and AFR works for Trifire.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Vega I'm having some issues with the cards. My understanding was that SLI worked asynchronously. So I could have cards at different OC levels without issue. So I plugged in one card at a time. OC'd individually to find the max stable settings under stress. 2 of my cards were able to hit 1100MHz+ with at least +800MHz on memory offset. One of my cards is just a fail and a half and I'm thinking of returning it but that's another issue.
> 
> So I have 2 issues now. After finding the max stable results on a single-card basis, I plugged all 3 cards in, OC'd them to slightly lower than the max I was able to get. But no go. Benchmark freezes and have to reboot. So I had to lower settings to a +100 GPU Synced offset (from the previous +155, +125, +110), and had to lower memory offset to +500 Synced (from previous +800, +775, +575), and lower power target to +102% (from previous 105%, 106%, 103%) to be able to get it stable. Is this an issue with not enough voltage to PLX? I didn't think the OC was high enough to warrant upping that.
> 
> Second question...one of my cards is Throttling for apparently no reason under relatively moderate OC and low heat levels. At between 60-65c temp, with +125 GPU, +775 mem, with no crashing or other error I just suddenly see it drop to 50-60% usage during the bench. And it doesn't fix itself unless I do a reboot of the system. Any idea what that could be? Faulty VRM?


I've never found cards that could run their fastest single GPU speed when in SLI/crossfire with other cards. I have to always lower it a bit to get it stable. Just the way it is.

As for the second question, I too have seen this a few times. It's like SLI de-sync's or something. Trying to figure out what it is. Most likely just another side affect of a unstable overclock.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've never found cards that could run their fastest single GPU speed when in SLI/crossfire with other cards. I have to always lower it a bit to get it stable. Just the way it is.
> 
> As for the second question, I too have seen this a few times. It's like SLI de-sync's or something. Trying to figure out what it is. Most likely just another side affect of a unstable overclock.


Drivers not mature, lack of SLI Application Profiles for the Titan maybe?


----------



## michael-ocn

michael-ocn --- i7 875k @ 3.73Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1254 / 6808---- 45,8 FPS ---- 1916


----------



## Janac




----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've never found cards that could run their fastest single GPU speed when in SLI/crossfire with other cards. I have to always lower it a bit to get it stable. Just the way it is.
> 
> As for the second question, I too have seen this a few times. It's like SLI de-sync's or something. Trying to figure out what it is. Most likely just another side affect of a unstable overclock.


Regarding the de sync or whatever, it appears to happen when card is being pushed at 1.2v and requesting more but being blocked off by the limit. Really wish there's a way to unlock the voltage. These cards would be a beast on water.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Regarding the de sync or whatever, it appears to happen when card is being pushed at 1.2v and requesting more but being blocked off by the limit. Really wish there's a way to unlock the voltage. These cards would be a beast on water.


I guess so because I heard the fan percentage is affecting the TDP of the card, so adding a block to the Titan might help a lot.

But the price/performance with blocks would be even more funny.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I guess so because I heard the fan percentage is affecting the TDP of the card, so adding a block to the Titan might help a lot.
> 
> But the price/performance with blocks would be even more funny.


God I hope you're right. That would be some good news. Now to exchange this one card of mine has has a hissy fit all the time. If only my local comp shop had replacements available. Wonder if they'll make me RMA it instead.


----------



## h0thead132

Well I have been rerunning stuff with higher clocks and comparing drivers, I do have to admit the new drivers add an amazing boost.

h0thead132 --- II 975 BE @ 4.2 Ghz ---- HD 7870 IceQ ; 1300 / 1550- 34.8 FPS - 1455 with 13.1 Drivers


h0thead132 --- II 975 BE @ 4.2 Ghz ---- HD 7870 IceQ ; 1300 / 1550- 38.7 FPS - 1618 with 13.2 Beta 6 Drivers



I am going to try the 13.2 Beta 7 drivers as well to see the difference. Also, new high score for me









EDIT: well three GSOD's later, I guess the beta 7 drivers don't like that high of an overclock lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Regarding the de sync or whatever, it appears to happen when card is being pushed at 1.2v and requesting more but being blocked off by the limit. Really wish there's a way to unlock the voltage. These cards would be a beast on water.


Makes sense. BTW there is a guy on XS that has been working on a modded BIOS and now has his Titan up to 285w TDP or ~114% power limit. Once Titan gets unleashed there's no stopping!!


----------



## smex

and again..

smex --- [email protected] ---- GTX660ti SLI ; 1228 / 6800 ---- 74.3 ---- 3111


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033 --- i5-2500k @ 4800mhz ---- evga GTX690; 1327 / 3504----87.1---- 3643



this was with 135% power target, +125mhz core +500mhz mem


----------



## Renairy

Renairy --- i7-3770k @ 4500mhz ---- Asus GTX Titan; 1137 / 3305 ----71.5 ---- 2992


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Renairy --- i7-3770k @ 4500mhz ---- Asus GTX Titan; 1137 / 3305 ----71.5 ---- 2992


i bet yo memory goes to 6800 at least..


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Renairy --- i7-3770k @ 4500mhz ---- Asus GTX Titan; 1137 / 3305 ----71.5 ---- 2992


Nice score. But remember you must get your score by pressing F12 to screenshot your benchmark at the end of the run. Print screen of the html file doesn't count.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Makes sense. BTW there is a guy on XS that has been working on a modded BIOS and now has his Titan up to 285w TDP or ~114% power limit. Once Titan gets unleashed there's no stopping!!


Yeah honestly minus the tdp limit and heat on there I've been very impressed with what I've seen. Going to grab some of evga's blocks when they're available. And pray to god that the modded bios comes to fruition. Unlocked they should be able to out-do the 7970/680's by a Very healthy margin. Then maybe we won't get made fun of as much for paying so much.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great score everyone.









*@Renairy*: I entered you in the chart because I trust your score, please provide a screenshot for info and for everyone.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great score everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Renairy*: I entered you in the chart because I trust your score, please provide a screenshot for info and for everyone.


best documented thread I have participated in ever! +1


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great score everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Renairy*: I entered you in the chart because I trust your score, please provide a screenshot for info and for everyone.


oh crap, didn't realize we needed in game one... even with hitting F12 for the screenshot or even my assigned key for MSI afterburner all I get is a black square...I'll have to see if I can fix that...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> best documented thread I have participated in ever! +1


Thanks a lot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> oh crap, didn't realize we needed in game one... even with hitting F12 for the screenshot or even my assigned key for MSI afterburner all I get is a black square...I'll have to see if I can fix that...


I entered you too







but you can post a screenshot too

I was distracted by the Titan .


----------



## BulletSponge

Here's mine after installing my 2nd 670 FTW a few days ago.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I guess so because I heard the fan percentage is affecting the TDP of the card, so adding a block to the Titan might help a lot.
> 
> But the price/performance with blocks would be even more funny.


i have even noticed this on my 670FTW when i unlocked my bios to 1.212v and have my fan speed max the more my gpu throttles, if i leave it @ 30% fan i can run this bench without any throttling issues


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i have even noticed this on my 670FTW when i unlocked my bios to 1.212v and have my fan speed max the more my gpu throttles, if i leave it @ 30% fan i can run this bench without any throttling issues


What I'm trying to figure out is why my classified 4gb 680's had 2x 8-pin connectors and this has an 8 and a 6. Since the fan uses up the TDP, they should really add an optional aux power connector on the cards. It's just such a shame. Now if that modified bios works for an extra 8% tdp (14% total) and water blocks remove the fans power from the equation, that'll be a substantial improvement. I can't wait.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> i bet yo memory goes to 6800 at least..


yeah i havnt pushed it to its limits yet









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great score everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Renairy*: I entered you in the chart because I trust your score, please provide a screenshot for info and for everyone.


Thanks


----------



## Silvercast

I should be able to post something at least in the double digits in the next few weeks, planning on getting a nasty graphics upgrade.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Very happy with my place in this list. Going to try to go even higher! This is fun. Thank you for this!!


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Very happy with my place in this list. Going to try to go even higher! This is fun. Thank you for this!!
> 
> 69 RavageTheEarth i5 3570k HD 7950 CrossFire 87,4 3655


what are yo clocks?!


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> NapalmV5 welcome aboard sir! I Miss you awesome YouTube videos of your killer SSD array. I think you removed them?


wow someone still remembers that.. thank you sir! that goes back to '09 ? its been a long time.. yeh had i gotten more comments like that would still it up.. got fed up with all the haterz

again thanks! i like it here you guys are so active here nice!


----------



## damstr

Feel like it should be a LOT higher. Both cards running at around 1100MHz. only @ 3105MHz on the mem.


----------



## BradleyS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> oh crap, didn't realize we needed in game one... even with hitting F12 for the screenshot or even my assigned key for MSI afterburner all I get is a black square...I'll have to see if I can fix that...


I had trouble getting the screenshot too. When you press F12, it saves a picture automatically so you don't have to paste into Paint, etc. I think the screenshots are saved under your username on the computer under the Valley folder.


----------



## BradleyS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> 
> 
> Feel like it should be a LOT higher. Both cards running at around 1100MHz. only @ 3105MHz on the mem.


That's still better than my 3770k and GTX 690. I bet it's the CPU holding it back.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyS*
> 
> That's still better than my 3770k and GTX 690. I bet it's the CPU holding it back.


Haha you think that much? I mean its not a 3DMark bench where CPU power really plays a part in the score.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyS*
> 
> That's still better than my 3770k and GTX 690. I bet it's the CPU holding it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you think that much? I mean its not a 3DMark bench where CPU power really plays a part in the score.
Click to expand...

High scores are in the 115-119fps range and that's with Ivy/Sandy/SandyE chips.

Hell back when I ran two 6950s, I gained 10fps going from a 4.2ghz 920 to a 2600k at 5.0ghz in the Metro bench thread.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Haha you think that much? I mean its not a 3DMark bench where CPU power really plays a part in the score.


So I'm adding you to the chart??


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> So I'm adding you to the chart??


Yeah I don't plan on running it again and getting any higher. I got 4265 before but forgot to screen shot it just saved the score.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I added you.

I'm pretty sure you can OC that i7 930 to 4.3 Ghz - 4.4 GHZ and get maybe a 8-10fps out of it.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Haha you think that much? I mean its not a 3DMark bench where CPU power really plays a part in the score.


You'd be surprised! I saw the biggest gains with CPU OC (after memory OC on video card).


----------



## scotthulbs

MSI 660 ti PE/OC actual clocks 1280mhz core 7406mhz memory


----------



## lilchronic

i dont see much difference in my score when i overclock my cpu mybe if i had 2 670's or 3way sli it would help but now its not much.
stock speeds on my i5 3570k 3.8ghz 8gb 1333mhz ram and 670 ftw 1346/3650


now @ 5ghz 8gb 2400mhz ram. 670ftw 1346/3650


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont see much difference in my score when i overclock my cpu mybe if i had 2 670's or 3way sli it would help but now its not much.
> stock speeds on my i5 3570k 3.8ghz 8gb 1333mhz ram and 670 ftw 1346/3650
> 
> 
> now @ 5ghz 8gb 2400mhz ram. 670ftw 1346/3650


Yes but the difference is you're still heavily GPU bound as you're running a single 670. The other fella we were advising to OC the CPU was running dual-titans. He'd certainly benefit from a higher clocked CPU at least in some of the tests.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Yes but the difference is you're still heavily GPU bound as you're running a single 670. The other fella we were advising to OC the CPU was running dual-titans. He'd certainly benefit from a higher clocked CPU at least in some of the tests.


i need another 670 maybe







and the other guy needs to push his memory oc.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> what are yo clocks?!


I believe my clocks in that bench were only 1150/1550, but I've already beat that score I currently have a score of 3694 and it is slowly rising. Going to bench a little more and post another entry tomorrow morning. After all the problems I had setting up my crossfire set-up in the past couple days I'm glad its running so smoothly now.


----------



## damstr

Holy crap you all weren't kidding guess my CPU is actually a bottleneck. Was able to boost my score by about 200 points by going from 4.0Ghz to 4.23Ghz. Do I need to resubmit my score?


----------



## KaRLiToS

No, I did it manually.


----------



## Gungnir

Managed to push it a bit further









Gungnir --- i5 2500k @ 5Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1130 / 1625 ---- 46,3 ---- 1939


Got up to 96C that time...


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Managed to push it a bit further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gungnir --- i5 2500k @ 5Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1130 / 1625 ---- 46,3 ---- 1939
> 
> 
> Got up to 96C that time...


jesus...







You should look into getting a better cooler yo.


----------



## WorldExclusive

i7 3770 + 660 SLI


----------



## Trexx

Trexx - - - i5 2500 @ 3.3GHz - - - 7950 1155/1575 - - - 45,7 - - - 1912 - - -



New vapor-x bios locks my core clock officialy at 1100 and unofficialy at 1155MHz.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

RavageTheEarth - - - i5 3570k @4.3Ghz - - - Crossfire 7950 MSI TFIII/Sapphire Dual-x 1175/1625 - - - 89,6 - - - 3749 - - -


----------



## ski-bum

Waiting on my new ASUS Titan. Pulled out my MSI GTX580 LE and sold it off, so I reinstalled my old GTX480. Very Impressed.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well it looks like I'm getting to the limit of my first card's performance.

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Core i7 2600K @ 4.8GHZ --- EVGA GTX Titan SC @ +129MHz / +318MHz --- 73.8 FPS --- 3086*



I'm guessing I could get it over 74 FPS with some more work but I'm itching to start trying the second card. Blocks will be in Monday so next weekend I should be in SLI and under water!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

VulgarDisplay88 --- Core i5 2500K @ 4.5GHZ --- ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 @ +200MHz / +500MHz --- 48.0 FPS --- 2007


----------



## alancsalt

With my Tri-SLI GTX 580s I can get a screenshot after a run at 972MHz core, but 973 or 974 it will complete the benchmark, but blackscreen before I can get a screenshot. Any thoughts on getting round that, or is that just the limit for my cards without adding cold?


----------



## infodump

2500k @ 4.7ghz -- 680 SLI @ 1345/3279 1254/3179 -- 83.1 -- 3476


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With my Tri-SLI GTX 580s I can get a screenshot after a run at 972MHz core, but 973 or 974 it will complete the benchmark, but blackscreen before I can get a screenshot. Any thoughts on getting round that, or is that just the limit for my cards without adding cold?


use fraps and quick screenshot before going black screen?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With my Tri-SLI GTX 580s I can get a screenshot after a run at 972MHz core, but 973 or 974 it will complete the benchmark, but blackscreen before I can get a screenshot. Any thoughts on getting round that, or is that just the limit for my cards without adding cold?


Is it just a black screen or a bsod? I would try upping the vrm llc to extreme.


----------



## ski-bum

Use screenshot from Aftrburner


----------



## eviltommyng

NOTHING


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I'm going to try to get my score up to 3800 by next sunday. This is a fun thing to do in between playing Crysis 3. Awesome game btw! So happy I can play at 60fps on very high with 4x MSAA. Loving crossfire!


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN I7 3960 GTX TITAN SLI 123,7 5178


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great score guys











*Sajin and Vega*, your score are pretty high compare to other Dual Titans









I personnally have big doubts. Especially since you both experienced the throttling issue. Need more opinions?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great score guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sajin and Vega*, your score are pretty high compare to other Dual Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personnally have big doubts. Especially since you both experienced the throttling issue. Need more opinions?


Well looking at the last sli Titan bench it got 123fps with 6180MHz on the memory. Vega is running at around 7500MHz. And vega also had a higher CPU OC. And I think a slightly higher GPU clock.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks for your help..

But how can you tell in this screenshot. I cannot even see a thing, should I accept this? Screenshot is not even in 1920x1080.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still getting gains from the memory. Upped it to +334MHz and hit 74 FPS...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice Eric


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks for your help..
> 
> But how can you tell in this screenshot. I cannot even see a thing, should I accept this? Screenshot is not even in 1920x1080.


When you click the picture, then click the "original" link and it will show it in higher resolution. It's not 1920x1080 for some reason. But I can see memory was at 3754 and, and gpu clock stats are broken in valley but at 1354 it's about 1100MHz or a little higher I think.

In my tri-sli gtx 680 bench I was running my memory at 7616MHz, for example. Really helps. Assuming high CPU clocks, clean system with no apps draining power in the background, and high gpu overclocks, it's not unreasonable for 2 gtx titans to get 134fps. That's still lower than 3 gtx 680's got with my run at 136.5. And in my single-gpu Titan run I got 75fps I think it was? So going from 75fps to 134fps means a 78% efficiency on SLI scaling. It's not unbelievable. Also another factor no one talks about is the role baseclocks have in the benchmark. If I have baseclock set to 110 for example, you wouldn't see that 10% boost when I share my gpu clock/mem OC settings.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks for your clarification HyPerMatrix


----------



## AdamK47

Sheeesh! I've been knocked down all the way to #25.

Oh well, I should be up to at least the top 5 next week.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Also, can someone please explain how can this happen? I classify the rankings by score and not by AVG fps.

I notice this this morning, *is it possible that a lower AVG FPS run can get Higher score?*


----------



## lilchronic

is msi going to make titan lightining









edit. nvm
http://wccftech.com/msi-set-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-cebit-2013/

http://gamingio.com/2013/02/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightening-edition-graphics-card-along-with-other-products/


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> is msi going to make titan lightining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit. nvm
> http://wccftech.com/msi-set-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-cebit-2013/


I thought the Titan would be Reference Design only.


----------



## dph314

*dph314 --- i7 3930k @ 5Ghz--- GTX Titan SLI ~1163mhz/6450mhz --- 128.1fps --- 5358*


----------



## freakb18c1

Nice run DPH!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I thought the Titan would be Reference Design only.


So @ $1500 titan is not out of the question after all lol.
If this is true


----------



## LostKauz

Dual 7950s at stock clock 800/ 1250
FX 6300 at stock 3.5ghz

im running stock because im testiing a theory of crossfire crashing due to overclocking. still not sure since im waiting for crysis 3 to download.

Do you guys think it could be my power supply causing instability?


----------



## MKHunt

i72600k @ 4.5GHz GTX 590(single card) 60.3fps 2525 Core 725MHz Memory 1900MHz .988V 314.07 Beta


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With my Tri-SLI GTX 580s I can get a screenshot after a run at 972MHz core, but 973 or 974 it will complete the benchmark, but blackscreen before I can get a screenshot. Any thoughts on getting round that, or is that just the limit for my cards without adding cold?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just a black screen or a bsod? I would try upping the vrm llc to extreme.
Click to expand...

Not a bsod, black screen where music continues to play. I only get like a second or two..

"Upping the vrm llc to extreme" Which app does this or is this a bios mod?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not a bsod, black screen where music continues to play. I only get like a second or two..
> 
> "Upping the vrm llc to extreme" Which app does this or is this a bios mod?


Rampage IV Extreme UEFI BIOS --> Digi+ Section (maybe)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not a bsod, black screen where music continues to play. I only get like a second or two..
> 
> "Upping the vrm llc to extreme" Which app does this or is this a bios mod?
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage IV Extreme UEFI BIOS --> Digi+ Section (maybe)
Click to expand...

Ah, I was locked into thinking it a graphics card issue... not thinking ..

EDIT: No, blackscreened a few frames in, while the music played on. She didn't like that. No crash dump, so still mostly thinking it's the GPUs.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, I was locked into thinking it a graphics card issue... not thinking ..


I get this issue when I try to push my GPU clocks too! Keep down-clocking my graphic cards thinking it's that. So it's actually some setting in the bios?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Nice run DPH!


Thank you









I'm done benching for a while though. Time to rip apart Crysis 3


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done benching for a while though. Time to rip apart Crysis 3


What resolution are you gonna be playing?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Also, can someone please explain how can this happen? I classify the rankings by score and not by AVG fps.
> 
> I notice this this morning, *is it possible that a lower AVG FPS run can get Higher score?*


Given the very tiny difference it could be dependent on other things within the calculation.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Also, can someone please explain how can this happen? I classify the rankings by score and not by AVG fps.
> 
> I notice this this morning, *is it possible that a lower AVG FPS run can get Higher score?*


USForces data line disagrees with his screenshot. 115.3, not 115.2

alancsalt screenshot









That's odd. I've got better min fps and better max fps, same average, and a lower score. I dunno. You tell me?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> USForces data line disagrees with his screenshot. 115.3, not 115.2
> 
> That's odd. I've got better min fps and better max fps, same average, and a lower score. I dunno. You tell me?


I even check both screenshots and both posts and didn't even realize USforces was at 115,3 instead of 115,2







. It seems that I do some verification mistakes sometime. That explain everything







.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> That's odd. I've got better min fps and better max fps, same average, and a lower score. I dunno. You tell me?


What about this?


----------



## LostKauz

ide say my issue is more than fixed i got a increase in frames. the issue was a bad bios on my original 7950.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What about this?


*About min and max FPS*, I think it has something to do with different platforms, you x79 and him x58, maybe memory too and GPU (or Pcie speed). I guess it also depends on what open programs you have in background.

*The score being different but the FPS the same*. The score is just like adding some decimals to the AVG Fps. Instead of putting AVG FPS at 115.3242... they add the score. It happens quite often. Thats why I was wondering why you and USFORCES had not proportionnal score and FPS.

*Look here*


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN i7 3960 gtx titan sli 127,0 5316


----------



## Jpmboy

Titan tri sli... 7970 quadfire. What do you guys have an Imax theater in your basement?


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> ide say my issue is more than fixed i got a increase in frames. the issue was a bad bios on my original 7950.


what bad bios you were using?

Thats a nice score for 1x7950, what clocks?
if is both running at crossfire then is time to change that cpu or check whats going on.. Thats low for 2x7950...


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What about this?


If you look at the chart, an average FPS of 115.3 gave approximately 4824 points. Which means each 1FPS is worth 41 points. So 0.1 FPS is 4.1 points. That means if you had 115.31FPS and he had 115.39FPS, that'd result in a difference of 3.2 points.


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, just frustrating with my higher minimum and maximum. Implies that, despite that, his average worked out better. Been trying to improve it for days, but just getting black screens as bench finishes. Get a glimpse of a better score, and all goes black..aaaarrrgggh. Ah well, back to looking for a cure.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, just frustrating with my higher minimum and maximum. Implies that, despite that, his average worked out better. Been trying to improve it for days, but just getting black screens as bench finishes. Get a glimpse of a better score, and all goes black..aaaarrrgggh. Ah well, back to looking for a cure.


Few tips to help improve it:

1) Cooling. If you don't have water cooling, open the side of your case and stick a house fan on it to help a bit
2) Disable HyperThreading and in exchange up your clocks by 200-300Mhz or so (usually possible if you can get 5GHz with HT on). The CPU may not be stable under load, but this bench doesn't put the CPU under load. But higher CPU clock still significantly affects performance
3) Up the memory clock on your 580's if possible.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Just got my second 7950 up and running and clocked (stable) at 1200/1500 to match my other 7950.


----------



## laurelgtxyz

laurelgtxyz --- i5 2500K @ 4.5 --- Single GTX 670 ; 1215 / 1727 --- 45,0 FPS --- 1883


----------



## Xterminator

Xterminator --- i7 3930k @ 4.2 Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 670 SLI; 1228 / 3078 ---- 82.7 ---- 3462



No clue why it says my core clock is 1352 when it's not.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xterminator*
> 
> Xterminator --- i7 3930k @ 4.2 Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 670 SLI; 1228 / 3078 ---- 82.7 ---- 3462
> 
> 
> 
> No clue why it says my core clock is 1352 when it's not.


its glitched but i can tell u that your gpu clock offset was+59 lolz


----------



## jarble

Jarble --- I7 @ 3.8 --- GTX470 TRISLI @ 875core 1850mem --- 62.2 --- 2603


----------



## KaRLiToS

Also modified the chart a little bit, no need to write the "*#*" in front of your post number in the chart anymore.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x -- 5.2GHz -- GTX 690 -- 1189 - 1202MHz -- 94.8 -- 3966:



Update for you KaRLiToS, Thank You.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x -- 5.2GHz -- GTX 690 -- 1189 - 1202MHz -- 94.8 -- 3966:
> 
> 
> 
> Update for you KaRLiToS, Thank You.


no more please, getting too close to my 7950x2


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update for you KaRLiToS, Thank You.


Done .


----------



## blackRott9

_This isn't for the charts_, I already have my 7970 in there and it clocks far better than my 7950. Anyway, for the heck of it, this is my 7950 @ 1150|1630 with the 13.2 Beta 6 driver. It's in my alt computer with an FX 6300. It did 48.1 FPS and had a score of 2013.


----------



## h0thead132

The more and more I try and push to get points the more and more I am falling in love with this card, with the IceQ cooler this thing just keeps going and going!

1350 core and 1550 mem and it stays under 60°C









h0thead132 -- II 975BE -- 4.2 GHz -- HD 7870 IceQ -- 1350 - 1550 -- 39.4 -- 1648



kicks the boot to my old record score beat it by 30 points lol


----------



## LostKauz

I really need a new cpu. the benchmark crashes when i run it at 4.1ghz im using the asus ai tool to oc the processor since im not too framiliar with voltages and such.

This is the best score ive gotten. Maybe a fellow 6300 owner who knows about ocing can give me some advice and tips for overclocking the proper way. The score still seems low since single titan user are getting like 3500. i cant even break 3000


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done benching for a while though. Time to rip apart Crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What resolution are you gonna be playing?
Click to expand...

I'm still on 1080p. Just have to sell the other 2 Titans I'm not keeping and then I'm probably going to get a 1440p monitor, if I can bring myself to it. I'll miss 120hz, so I don't know. I know, tons of people have suggested Overlord. But they don't have any A+ in stock, and I know even one dead pixel would bug the hell out of me. So...I don't know.

Not sure if the resolution bump would help or not, but Crysis 3 seems either very CPU dependent at parts, or, even a 3930k at 4.6Ghz is bottlenecking 2 Titans. I don't know yet, haven't tried enough games yet since I've gotten them.

Oh and my submission is on the All Setups chart, but not the dual-card one yet. Not sure if you noticed


----------



## alancsalt

CDMAN's score is listed in the spreadsheet as 5178.
Quote:


> CDMAN i7 3960 gtx titan sli 127,0 5316


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> The more and more I try and push to get points the more and more I am falling in love with this card, with the IceQ cooler this thing just keeps going and going!
> 
> 1350 core and 1550 mem and it stays under 60°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h0thead132 -- II 975BE -- 4.2 GHz -- HD 7870 IceQ -- 1350 - 1550 -- 39.4 -- 1648
> 
> 
> 
> kicks the boot to my old record score beat it by 30 points lol


Not bad! Think that's a touch faster than 7950 Boost at default clocks.


----------



## chipchip

Here is mine









1320 core and 1685 mem

chipchip -- I7 3770K -- 4.5 GHz -- HD 7970 -- 1320 - 1685 -- 54,6 -- 2284


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Nice!! My cards are on top! (or bottom..)


----------



## Jpmboy

You know its time to upgrade when 1200/1600 crossfire 7970s are pushing out of the top 50!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You know its time to upgrade when 1200/1600 crossfire 7970s are pushing out of the top 50!


Lol they are still hanging in there.









Granted no two GPUs other than the 2k Titan Sli can make it into the top 30 atm. Single Titans are at the ~#120 mark.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm still on 1080p. *Just have to sell the other 2 Titans* I'm not keeping and then I'm probably going to get a 1440p monitor, if I can bring myself to it. I'll miss 120hz, so I don't know. I know, tons of people have suggested Overlord. But they don't have any A+ in stock, and I know even one dead pixel would bug the hell out of me. So...I don't know.
> 
> Not sure if the resolution bump would help or not, but Crysis 3 seems either very CPU dependent at parts, or, even a 3930k at 4.6Ghz is bottlenecking 2 Titans. I don't know yet, haven't tried enough games yet since I've gotten them.
> *Oh and my submission is on the All Setups chart, but not the dual-card one yet. Not sure if you noticed*


*Please* can you make a bench with 4 x Titans for the Graphs and chart, I will put your entry in the "Setup out of Competition" chart (bottom)

Your entry is in the Dual Cards now, I must have skipped this step. Sorry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> CDMAN's score is listed in the spreadsheet as 5178.


Fix, thanks for the notification. If you find any other mistakes, feel free to tell me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You know its time to upgrade when 1200/1600 crossfire 7970s are pushing out of the top 50!


There is now 344 Members in the chart









Best GTX 680: rank #27
Best HD 7970: Rank #29

No need for upgrade yet I think.


----------



## damstr

Question for you all. Since going from 4.0 to 4.25ghz gave me a 200 bump with sli titans how would moving up to a i7 990x be? I can get one cheap.


----------



## KaRLiToS

It will help, but you better wait for Ivy-Bridge E or Haswell.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It will help, but you better wait for Ivy-Bridge E or Haswell.


That's the thing I don't feel like upgrading everything just the CPU for $200. From what I heard they can do 4.8 pretty easily which is more than my 930 can do which is 4.2. I actually have pushed voltage that much. Didn't want to kill the chip.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> That's the thing I don't feel like upgrading everything just the CPU for $200. From what I heard they can do 4.8 pretty easily which is more than my 930 can do which is 4.2. I actually have pushed voltage that much. Didn't want to kill the chip.


i7 980x for 200$ ??? I would get it for sure.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> i7 980x for 200$ ??? I would get it for sure.


It's a 990X but yeah I can get it for about that much. That's why I'm so interested.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> It's a 990X but yeah I can get it for about that much. That's why I'm so interested.


Dude, do it. If it's not enough, there's Ivy Bridge-E late this year or early next.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> It's a 990X but yeah I can get it for about that much. That's why I'm so interested.


Well, that I believe qualifies for the deal of the month. An i7 990X for $200? Holy smokes..


----------



## khemist

khemist ---- i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX680 @ 1306/1852 ---- 52.2 ---- 2183


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Question for you all. Since going from 4.0 to 4.25ghz gave me a 200 bump with sli titans how would moving up to a i7 990x be? I can get one cheap.


Dude, if you end up going to a different platform please tell me where to get this 990x.... I would gladly purchase it TODAY







:thumb:


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You know its time to upgrade when 1200/1600 crossfire 7970s are pushing out of the top 50!


Nah at least im having fun watching 3.3k gpu setups trying to go over tsm score lol...

This is what you call overclocks that makes this guys sweat XD..... Bet you they dont sleep good at night either..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nah at least im having fun watching 3.3k gpu setups trying to go over tsm score lol...
> 
> This is what you call overclocks that makes this guys sweat XD..... Bet you they dont sleep good at night either..


yeah - we're all amused with that! I gotta laugh at the one guy with 3 titans.. apparently just for this thread. Is looking to sell 2 before the credit card bill shows up!









did you check out karlitos' build log?


----------



## LostKauz

how come the titan sli setup shows both gpus in the top right. my 7950 crossfire setup only shows 1 set of readings.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> 
> 
> how come the titan sli setup shows both gpus in the top right. my 7950 crossfire setup only shows 1 set of readings.


GTX 580s all show up. Looking back through submissions it looks like a crossfire thing. SLI all seem to show.



Processor speed is wrong.


----------



## LostKauz

^^ wth im gonna have to look into this... it makes me wonder if im not getting fully potential esp since in gpuz for my second card. the "load" graph doesnt show up.

thing is though im getting better scores compared to with a single card..

question though can i just disable xfire in ccc to run only one card bench or do i need to physically remove it?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> ^^ wth im gonna have to look into this... it makes me wonder if im not getting fully potential esp since in gpuz for my second card. the "load" graph doesnt show up.
> 
> thing is though im getting better scores compared to with a single card..
> 
> question though can i just disable xfire in ccc to run only one card bench or do i need to physically remove it?


Must be a bug. This is my screenshot. Only one card out of four.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - we're all amused with that! I gotta laugh at the one guy with 3 titans.. apparently just for this thread. Is looking to sell 2 before the credit card bill shows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you check out karlitos' build log?


Edit: Misunderstood statement.


----------



## Jpmboy

see post 1991


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> see post 1991


Ah. I misread what was happening. He is selling them. I thought he bought them just to benchmark and then return them to the store.







That's fair game. I'll delete my post. Haha.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Ah. I misread what was happening. He is selling them. *I thought he bought them just to benchmark* and then return them to the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fair game. I'll delete my post. Haha.


Sometime I think about it.







But I have a rule which forbid this. Only actual Rig in competition.

Do you think its a fair rule?

But I accept any good benchmarks for the graph, so anyone that don't plan of staying with Quad SLI Titan but have them to test them, please make a bench for us and the chart







.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - we're all amused with that! I gotta laugh at the one guy with 3 titans.. apparently just for this thread. Is looking to sell 2 before the credit card bill shows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you check out karlitos' build log?


yeah what happen there?

btw
Hmm about the guy selling the titans i think his score should be removed..

Fair game, this is not an epeen competition but i guess it looks like it XD
This just completes what i think about certain users in this board it just saddens me, this and the cpu deliding failures and returning the cpus because they messed up doing it..


----------



## Jpmboy

poser?

or went out on a limb to provide data??









ebay:

Capture.JPG 117k .JPG file


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> poser?
> 
> or went out on a limb to provide data??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebay:
> 
> Capture.JPG 117k .JPG file


I dont need to spent 3k to provide data thats why we have all this "unbiased" websites that do that for us.. They get the samples for free too XD

did i said *"unbiased"* btw??


----------



## Jpmboy

"fair and balanced"


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Must be a bug. This is my screenshot. Only one card out of four.


I only see one too


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Sometime I think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a rule which forbid this. Only actual Rig in competition.
> 
> Do you think its a fair rule?
> 
> But I accept any good benchmarks for the graph, so anyone that don't plan of staying with Quad SLI Titan but have them to test them, please make a bench for us and the chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quad Titans is useless outside of benchmarks unless you're running Triple displays, that are at least [email protected] or [email protected] Someone is going to rail on me hard for saying this but it is my opinion, and I'll state why:

- Quad SLI is the least supported SLI mode
- Quad SLI can cause issues with driver crashes (unrecoverable, at least in SLI Win8 Pro) while tabbing in/out of a game
- Quad SLI loses the option of SLI Anti-Aliasing, which is one of the reasons you'd go overboard on video cards (Tri-SLI still has this)
- Quad SLI would have a harder time being utilized as it is much more likely to be CPU bottlenecked

I had Quad-680 Classified 4GB cards before if you remember. But for the past 2 months I'd been running in Tri-Sli mode just to get away from Quad-SLI limitations and issues. I was thrilled to find out that 3 GTX Titan's could perform as well as 5 GTX 680's. (going to get beat up for this comment too...but this will be proven once the voltage unlock bios + water blocks come into play). And that's why I stuck with the 3 cards. Otherwise I'd have gone with 4 and known that the cards would be more than enough for the next 2-3 years of PC gaming.

As for how I feel about people who buy cards to bench and then sell them off, I don't know if there's a big issue with it per se. They're still only allowed 1 entry. And their setup could never touch the performance levels you're going to get from people with dedicated cards and loops and custom bios. Vega's 2 cards would perform better than the 3 cards that guy picked up just to bench and sell. So it seems like it would be a lot of trouble for them to go through, for nothing in return. However, if I did build an awesome system and put the time to fine tune everything and get the #1 spot, even if I sell it...I had still taken the time to put together an awesome benchmark machine. Do we have a problem with anyone using LN2 for the benchmark? Or do we differentiate between Water and Air cooled? I think the end result of whatever setup you have, whether you still have it or not, is a representation of how well you were able to put together a system and fine tune it. Let me expand on this.

If someone came and gave me $10k to build them a PC, and I built a kick-butt PC, properly OC'd and cooled and stabilized from my experience, fine tuned based on my experience, and achieved a score of 200FPS on this benchmark, who should get the credit? The guy who wrote a check? Or the guy who actually built it and made it happen? Tough question. And I'm not saying you're wrong in your decision! I want to be clear about that. I'm just giving some food for thought. Because I can see both sides having a point.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

jujuju

keep testing my 2nd baby

7970 @ 1256v @ 1250/1600 run
Stock reference cooler went thru valley like butter with artifacts but it went thru like a boss which (no freezing XD) is a good indication of a good card in my book.. Went all way up to 80c XD, temp walls are 70c at that voltage... Drop those temps and there you go a card that do 1250+ XD
Thats the 4th one in a row too XD


----------



## alancsalt

Can't really differentiate between cooling methods because there is no sure way to verify. It would be an "honor" system, trusting the word of the submitter. Sure, some scores it would be obvious, but a lot wouldn't.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've never found cards that could run their fastest single GPU speed *(ON AIR)* when in SLI/crossfire with other cards. I have to always lower it a bit to get it stable. Just the way it is.


*fixed*?
My cards says otherwise...


----------



## lilchronic

new drivers
http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook-win8-win7-314.14-beta-driver.html


----------



## ritetek




----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> On beta 6
> 
> 
> 
> My quad score went up 3 fps with 20mhz less overclock on gpus lol.


Let me bump this for the sake of it i mean it is to good to forgive it.. XD


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Great score everyone*









Can't believe already 15 x Titan setups in the Competition. Gives a great idea how it performs.

7 x GTX Titan
7 x GTX Titan-SLI
1 x GTX Titan Tri-SLI
___________________
*24 x Titans* (Total)



(For CDMAN too)


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN I7 3960 Gtx Titan SLI 5457 130,4


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Great score everyone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe already 15 x Titan setups in the Competition. Gives a great idea how it performs.
> 
> 7 x GTX Titan
> 7 x GTX Titan-SLI
> 1 x GTX Titan Tri-SLI
> ___________________
> *24 x Titans* (Total)


oh geeze - only 976 left to buy?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> CDMAN I7 3960 Gtx Titan SLI 5457 130,4


Nice improvement







What did you end up getting clocks up to?

And for the reference to me apparently buying cards for this thread...yeah, didn't happen. I bought them before even looking at this thread actually. I had 4 in total pre-ordered from a couple different places to see which would ship first, and they all ended up charging my credit card and shipping within like 8 hours of eachother. So...before we all knew how they throttled and all pretty much run at the same ~1150mhz clocks, I figured I'd let them all come in and just keep the 2 that perform the best. I figure I'm spending 2 grand on SLI, so I might as well increase my silicon lottery odds. Then I figured I could probably help someone out here who didn't get one before they sold out again, which I'm actually in the middle of doing right now.

So, as my lack of results other than 2-way SLI can attest to...no, I did not buy 4 Titans just to impress you guys. One day when I can afford to on a regular basis though, I will









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh geeze - only 976 left to buy?


Actually, the rumor was 10,000 I believe, not 1,000. Plus, that rumor was shot down by Nvidia themselves


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up getting clocks up to?
> 
> And for the reference to me apparently buying cards for this thread...yeah, didn't happen. I bought them before even looking at this thread actually. I had 4 in total pre-ordered from a couple different places to see which would ship first, and they all ended up charging my credit card and shipping within like 8 hours of eachother. So...before we all knew how they throttled and all pretty much run at the same ~1150mhz clocks, I figured I'd let them all come in and just keep the 2 that perform the best. I figure I'm spending 2 grand on SLI, so I might as well increase my silicon lottery odds. Then I figured I could probably help someone out here who didn't get one before they sold out again, which I'm actually in the middle of doing right now.
> 
> 
> So, as my lack of results other than 2-way SLI can attest to...no, I did not buy 4 Titans *just to impress you guys*. One day when I can afford to on a regular basis though, I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the rumor was 10,000 I believe, not 1,000. Plus, that rumor was shot down by Nvidia themselves


But you can still impress us and do a bench with four







Please, If you can.


----------



## tsm106

I'm not really sure what's going on, but if you have 4 titans man, run some benches! Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up getting clocks up to?
> 
> And for the reference to me apparently buying cards for this thread...yeah, didn't happen. I bought them before even looking at this thread actually. I had 4 in total pre-ordered from a couple different places to see which would ship first, and they all ended up charging my credit card and shipping within like 8 hours of eachother. So...before we all knew how they throttled and all pretty much run at the same ~1150mhz clocks, I figured I'd let them all come in and just keep the 2 that perform the best. I figure I'm spending 2 grand on SLI, so I might as well increase my silicon lottery odds. Then I figured I could probably help someone out here who didn't get one before they sold out again, which I'm actually in the middle of doing right now.
> 
> 
> So, as my lack of results other than 2-way SLI can attest to...no, I did not buy 4 Titans *just to impress you guys*. One day when I can afford to on a regular basis though, I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the rumor was 10,000 I believe, not 1,000. Plus, that rumor was shot down by Nvidia themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can still impress us and do a bench with four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, If you can.
Click to expand...

I may find the motivation to if everyone doesn't accuse me of just trying to get away with an attempt at getting on some leader board and then selling them off right away. I made it very clear from the beginning that I only intended on keeping 2 and that since all 4 shipped I would keep 2, sell 1 for a small profit, and sell one to someone here at retail to help out a fellow OCN member. My posts can be checked all the way back to the day mine all shipped, not once did my plan deviate from what I just stated







(Just wanted to clear that up before it gets taken even further







)

But yes, I'll see what I can do for the 'other' chart









Edit: Hyper only got 153fps with his? That doesn't look like the best scaling yet, if 2-way is hitting 130fps. I wonder if 4 would suck, or be a very small improvement at best


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I may find the motivation to *if everyone doesn't accuse me of just trying to get away with an attempt at getting on some leader board* and then selling them off right away. I made it very clear from the beginning that I only intended on keeping 2 and that since all 4 shipped I would keep 2, sell 1 for a small profit, and sell one to someone here at retail to help out a fellow OCN member. My posts can be checked all the way back to the day mine all shipped, not once did my plan deviate from what I just stated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just wanted to clear that up before it gets taken even further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But yes, I'll see what I can do for the 'other' chart


I knew before you received the Titan that you would keep 2 and sell the other two and we both agree in PM that your 4 x Titan setup will be in the "*Setup Out of Competition*" section at the end of the "*Top 30 (All Setups)*"








*Waiting for all the scores you can provide!!*


----------



## fasttracker440

here is one of my better runs


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I may find the motivation to *if everyone doesn't accuse me of just trying to get away with an attempt at getting on some leader board* and then selling them off right away. I made it very clear from the beginning that I only intended on keeping 2 and that since all 4 shipped I would keep 2, sell 1 for a small profit, and sell one to someone here at retail to help out a fellow OCN member. My posts can be checked all the way back to the day mine all shipped, not once did my plan deviate from what I just stated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just wanted to clear that up before it gets taken even further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But yes, I'll see what I can do for the 'other' chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew before you received the Titan that you would keep 2 and sell the other two and we both agree in PM that your 4 x Titan setup will be in the "*Setup Out of Competition*" section at the end of the "*Top 30 (All Setups)*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Waiting for all the scores you can provide!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Yep. Just letting everyone else know







But yes, I'll see what I can do for you. It's getting late here so no way I'm up to the task at the moment though. Possibly after work tomorrow.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I may find the motivation to if everyone doesn't accuse me of just trying to get away with an attempt at getting on some leader board and then selling them off right away. I made it very clear from the beginning that I only intended on keeping 2 and that since all 4 shipped I would keep 2, sell 1 for a small profit, and sell one to someone here at retail to help out a fellow OCN member. My posts can be checked all the way back to the day mine all shipped, not once did my plan deviate from what I just stated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just wanted to clear that up before it gets taken even further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But yes, I'll see what I can do for the 'other' chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Hyper only got 153fps with his? That doesn't look like the best scaling yet, if 2-way is hitting 130fps. I wonder if 4 would suck, or be a very small improvement at best


My Quad-680 Classified 4GB's only scored around 140fps. So the 3 Titan's doing 153 was a great improvement. With unlocked voltage bios and water blocks I'm hoping I can jump another 12fps. We will see. At this point in time I'm being held back by my CPU. Once everything arrives and is installed I'll do more benches.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I knew before you received the Titan that you would keep 2 and sell the other two and we both agree in PM that your 4 x Titan setup will be in the "*Setup Out of Competition*" section at the end of the "*Top 30 (All Setups)*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Waiting for all the scores you can provide!!*


Not going to add my Single-Titan bench to that list?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Not going to add my Single-Titan bench to that list?


I don't add any other GPU combination of a same setup (Your 3 x Titan). If everyone with Dual, Triple and Quad Cards start doing this, my job would be unfinishable







.

The 4 x Titan result is to have at least one Quad Titan score for comparaison in the chart.

Your score is nice (the best) but it would only raise the AVG by a decimal. (Having already 7 x Titans from 70fps to 74 fps.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Not going to add my Single-Titan bench to that list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's quite a run. What did clocks stay at for that? What was temps, fan speed, etc?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> My Quad-680 Classified 4GB's only scored around 140fps. So the 3 Titan's doing 153 was a great improvement. With unlocked voltage bios and water blocks I'm hoping I can jump another 12fps. We will see. At this point in time I'm being held back by my CPU. Once everything arrives and is installed I'll do more benches.


Best of luck. Looking forward to the results. When are your blocks arriving?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I may find the motivation to if everyone doesn't accuse me of just trying to get away with an attempt at getting on some leader board and then selling them off right away. I made it very clear from the beginning that I only intended on keeping 2 and that since all 4 shipped I would keep 2, sell 1 for a small profit, and sell one to someone here at retail to help out a fellow OCN member. My posts can be checked all the way back to the day mine all shipped, not once did my plan deviate from what I just stated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just wanted to clear that up before it gets taken even further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But yes, I'll see what I can do for the 'other' chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Hyper only got 153fps with his? That doesn't look like the best scaling yet, if 2-way is hitting 130fps. I wonder if 4 would suck, or be a very small improvement at best


Who cares what others think. Just put those four Titan's in and let's see some numbers! (Make sure you clock CPU as high as it can go with high voltage [won't hurt it for a few runs]) Is there some magic time period you have to have equipment to go on a chart? One month, three months, five months?


----------



## RR09SS

Here is my best run. I didnt get the normal screenshot, hope I still qualify. I saved the run at the end if a file is needed for verification


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> CDMAN I7 3960 Gtx Titan SLI 5457 130,4


Speeds of your 3960X, bus clock and GPU/mem clocks on the Titan's? Just curious as you are coming close to my numbers and also curious how the 3960X stacks up against the 3770K.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Speeds of your 3960X, bus clock and GPU/mem clocks on the Titan's? Just curious as you are coming close to my numbers and also curious how the 3960X stacks up against the 3770K.


04/03/2013 21:53:33 CDMAN i7 3960x GTX Titan SLI 130,4 5457 #2031 *5.0GHZ 1355mhz 3154mhz*


----------



## CallsignVega

1355MHz? Is that the erroneous Valley reported Titan core speed?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1355MHz? Is that the erroneous Valley reported Titan core speed?


Has to be. That's what mine show at, or right around that. Must have been ~1176mhz actual speed.

So this is pretty CPU dependent as well? I've been running 4.6Ghz w/o HT because I thought it was pretty much mostly stressing the cards, like Heaven or something. Well, actually I know you can get a few fps with a higher CPU speed in Heaven as well. Ok, going to have to do another Valley run tomorrow, at 5Ghz w/ HT


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1355MHz? Is that the erroneous Valley reported Titan core speed?


Its not Valley informations, its from the Form that he entered himself.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Has to be. That's what mine show at, or right around that. Must have been ~1176mhz actual speed.
> 
> So this is pretty CPU dependent as well? I've been running 4.6Ghz w/o HT because I thought it was pretty much mostly stressing the cards, like Heaven or something. Well, actually I know you can get a few fps with a higher CPU speed in Heaven as well. Ok, going to have to do another Valley run tomorrow, at 5Ghz w/ HT


Even getting the bclk up to 105MHz and overclocking that way will yield a better result in Valley.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Has to be. That's what mine show at, or right around that. Must have been ~1176mhz actual speed.
> 
> So this is pretty CPU dependent as well? I've been running 4.6Ghz w/o HT because I thought it was pretty much mostly stressing the cards, like Heaven or something. Well, actually I know you can get a few fps with a higher CPU speed in Heaven as well. Ok, going to have to do another Valley run tomorrow, at 5Ghz w/ HT


Nooo, my 2x record must stand.







Let's see those 4x numbers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Even getting the bclk up to 105MHz and overclocking that way will yield a better result in Valley.


Yup, I run 108 MHz bus.


----------



## PCWargamer

Update: (Note: *KaRLiToS*, I forgot to add SLI to my GPU info when I entered it in, but this is a SLI score.)

PCWargamer-- 3770k-- 4.8GHz -- GTX 560ti SLI -- 911 - 2201MHz -- 60.6 -- 2537


----------



## Chunin

Chunin--- i5 3570K / 4.2GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX 670, 1254 / 1625 ---- 50.9 ---- 2129

I tried to take a screen but for whatever reason when i print screen it always turns out as black screen so heres the pic of saved score.



Crappy monitor, max resolution is 1680x1050...


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Chunin--- i5 3570K / 4.2GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX 670, 1254 / 1625 ---- 50.9 ---- 2129
> 
> I tried to take a screen but for whatever reason when i print screen it always turns out as black screen so heres the pic of saved score.
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy monitor, max resolution is 1680x1050...


Print Screen gets a black screen for me too; you have to press F12 within the benchmark, which saves a screenshot to C:\Users\{user}\Valley\Screenshots


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nooo, my 2x record must stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see those 4x numbers!
> Yup, I run 108 MHz bus.


I think considering his GPU clocks if he goes with a 108blck it will crash on him. It's not entirely a free stat.







I just can't wait for waterblocks and that unlocked voltage bios you mentioned. I've ordered 6 FFB1212EH-PWM fans (yeah...the mini leaf blower engines) and just gotta pick out a pump and radiator then I'm good to go.







Though I'm curious why he only has a +150MHz offset on his memory? And how he's at 44c temps on his card. Is he on water already?


----------



## neoroy

*Neoroy --- i7 2600K @ 4.7GHz --- GTX580 Lightning ; 950 / 1150 --- 40.7 FPS --- 1703*

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/valley20130303120201438.png/

Edited.


----------



## Tman5293

Tman5293 --- AMD FX-8350 @ 4.72Ghz ---- 2x AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ; 1050MHz / 1500MHz ---- 77.1 ---- 3226


----------



## BlackandDecker

Now THAT is what i call Photorealism- almost. Light years ahead of Crysis 3 IMO.

http://img577.imageshack.us/i/19611753.jpg/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC ++ i7 3820 @ 4.9 ++ GTX 660ti SLI ++ 1124 ++ 3071 ++ 62.9fps ++ 2632


----------



## bittbull187

BITTBULL187-PC ++ i7 930 @ 4.4 ++ GTX 660ftw SLI ++ 1175 ++ 3105 ++ 59.6fps ++ 2492
my last submission as i cant get more out of cards..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Nice improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up getting clocks up to?
> 
> And for the reference to me apparently buying cards for this thread...yeah, didn't happen. I bought them before even looking at this thread actually. I had 4 in total pre-ordered from a couple different places to see which would ship first, and they all ended up charging my credit card and shipping within like 8 hours of eachother. So...before we all knew how they throttled and all pretty much run at the same ~1150mhz clocks, I figured I'd let them all come in and just keep the 2 that perform the best. I figure I'm spending 2 grand on SLI, so I might as well increase my silicon lottery odds. Then I figured I could probably help someone out here who didn't get one before they sold out again, which I'm actually in the middle of doing right now.
> 
> So, as my lack of results other than 2-way SLI can attest to...no, I did not buy 4 Titans just to impress you guys. One day when I can afford to on a regular basis though, I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the rumor was 10,000 I believe, not 1,000. Plus, that rumor was shot down by Nvidia themselves


Sorry man. No intention to offend you. Put the whip to those cards and post your reults. Here's what [email protected] was able to pull off. Amazing.

Quote which you must already know about:
NVIDIA emphasized triple-way SLI multi-GPU setups for some reason when it spoke of the new GeForce GTX Titan graphics card, despite the product being overpowered even on its own. Either way, overclockers proved quite quick to test the device, although EVGA's in-house KingPin really outdid himself. He took not one, but four of those things and added another world record to his already considerable list. His quad-SLI configuration achieved a record clock speed of 1750 MHz (versus 876 MHz) and scored X18554 points in 3DMark 11 extreme preset (another record). That was the GPU frequency. The memory worked at 1707 MHz memory clock. The voltage was of 1162 MV. Coincidentally, EVGA is the only one with a less than ordinary card so far."


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

SvenTheBerserK --- AMD [email protected] --- Galaxy GTX 670;1176 / 3506 --- 42.6 --- 1782

I overclocked my CPU as far as i could keeping heat under control and bumped up the memory on the graphics card +500
It made about 2 frames difference.....not much but it does feel smoother.
Filling out the form now.


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- [email protected] 4.89Ghz ---- Tri-SLI GTX580 ; 970 / 2050 ---- 115.5 FPS ---- 4833





I disabled surround and my screen went to a side monitor. Wanting it on the center monitor, I changed the dvi plug to the center card to get display on the monitor i wanted.
Ok, no black screens. Now if I up the core or mem the bench just freezes, and I can control-alt-delete
so changing the primary card stopped the black screen with music that I could not control-alt-delete out of...had to reset..to a situation where i could
so I'm thinking that says something about my primary card...


----------



## KaRLiToS

*I ask everyone to please respect the screenshot Validation* (Even if the score seems legit you can always provide a proper one)
I'm not strict on this because all the score are trusted ( I have seen so many scores that I know what each cards can do...but still)

Anyone want to see something special in the OP, graphs...anything? I feel like adding something, any improvements and recommendations will be taken into consideration . Thank you











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> *Neoroy --- i7 2600K @ 4.7GHz --- GTX580 Lightning ; 950 / 1150 --- 40.7 FPS --- 1703*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/valley20130303120201438.png/


This has to be the funniest screenshot I have seen so far. Your score seems legit that's why I entered you


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Created by Rbby258*

This has to be the greatest tool I have seen for Unigine

What you guys think about it?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Heavy Light 117 --- [email protected] 3.6Ghz ---- 7950 Gigabyte WF ; 1175 / 1400---- 36.4 ---- 1523



Not bad for the old quad


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Created by Rbby258*
> 
> This has to be the greatest tool I have seen for Unigine
> 
> What you guys think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a pretty cool tool!


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 ; 1267 / 1801 ---- 95,5 FPS ---- 3994


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*
> 
> Heavy Light 117 --- [email protected] 3.6Ghz ---- 7950 Gigabyte WF ; 1175 / 1400---- 36.4 ---- 1523
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for the old quad


i know the cpu is limiting the gpu but what driver are you using? my stock windforce (900/1250) gets a 37 using beta 6.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Created by Rbby258*
> 
> This has to be the greatest tool I have seen for Unigine
> 
> What you guys think about it?










anyone want to try this pm me so I can see if there's any problems.


----------



## haar




----------



## devilhead

I have not the best system, 1100T 3.3Ghz and XFX 7950 black edition , soon i will move too intel 41.1FPS 1720 score


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 ; 1267 / 1801 ---- 95,5 FPS ---- 3994


Can I ask what your score is with the HD 4000 disabled?


----------



## wholeeo

Haven't tried that yet. Should the outcome be a better score?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Haven't tried that yet. Should the outcome be a better score?


nope, about 10fps~ less


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> nope, about 10fps~ less


Wait, what? If I enable my igpu I'll get higher FPS?


----------



## Gomi

Pretty sure that running with the iGPU while benching is a big no-no. But yes, you would most likely see a good amount of points added (The faster your RAM is, the faster the iGPU is .. etc.).

Introducing this will only put even more data into an already (Im guessing) complex amount of spreadsheets.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i know the cpu is limiting the gpu but what driver are you using? my stock windforce (900/1250) gets a 37 using beta 6.


13.1


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> nope, about 10fps~ less


I got the same score with it off,


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I got the same score with it off,


That's a great score, but you must break 4000!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I got the same score with it off,


That is the best I have seen. Your memory offset is normal, but you have a gpu offset that is quite high - congratulations - I would love to be able to take mine that high.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Pretty sure that running with the iGPU while benching is a big no-no. But yes, you would most likely see a good amount of points added (The faster your RAM is, the faster the iGPU is .. etc.).
> 
> Introducing this will only put even more data into an already (Im guessing) complex amount of spreadsheets.


I'm not sure that's correct with the exception of possibly LucidLogix VirtuMVP and Hyperformance.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> *That is the best I have seen.* Your memory offset is normal, but you have a gpu offset that is quite high - congratulations - I would love to be able to take mine that high.


Look at post 1737 of this thread, puts all of us to shame.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry man. No intention to offend you. Put the whip to those cards and post your reults. Here's what [email protected] was able to pull off. Amazing.
> 
> Quote which you must already know about:
> NVIDIA emphasized triple-way SLI multi-GPU setups for some reason when it spoke of the new GeForce GTX Titan graphics card, despite the product being overpowered even on its own. Either way, overclockers proved quite quick to test the device, although EVGA's in-house KingPin really outdid himself. He took not one, but four of those things and added another world record to his already considerable list. His quad-SLI configuration achieved a record clock speed of 1750 MHz (versus 876 MHz) and scored X18554 points in 3DMark 11 extreme preset (another record). That was the GPU frequency. The memory worked at 1707 MHz memory clock. The voltage was of 1162 MV. Coincidentally, EVGA is the only one with a less than ordinary card so far."


No problem at all. Just wanted to clear things up









Yeah I don't think anyone will be touching his score for a while. I love how in the quote you posted, they say "The voltage was 1162mv". I hope they were being sarcastic


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's a great score, but you must break 4000!


wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 ; 1267 / 1801 ---- 95,7 FPS ---- 4004


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 ; 1267 / 1801 ---- 95,7 FPS ---- 4004


Thanks buddy!









+Rep for that submission.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep for that submission.


Was actually able to beat that some more,

wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 ; 1267 / 1827 ---- 96,5 FPS ---- 4036



I may try with 5.0 on the CPU later and with the ram speed up a bit.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Look at post 1737 of this thread, puts all of us to shame.


So if we go to the trouble of uninstalling service pack 1 in w7 we get a better score?


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Was actually able to beat that some more,
> 
> wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 ; 1267 / 1827 ---- 96,5 FPS ---- 4036
> 
> 
> 
> I may try with 5.0 on the CPU later and with the ram speed up a bit.


that's an amazing core clock. From 4.8 to 5.0 on my CPU I pulled 3-7 more fps. Still can't wait to see that card go. Push it into 100+


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Was actually able to beat that some more,
> 
> wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 ; 1267 / 1827 ---- 96,5 FPS ---- 4036
> 
> 
> 
> I may try with 5.0 on the CPU later and with the ram speed up a bit.


got to beat my 2 7950s before you go to sleep


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

wholeeo you got me hyped up again to keep trying to push the 690s as high as they will go on that list, at least until a lot of tri and quad sli titans knock me of it lol


Still think i can pull 3-7 more fps from minor tweaking so wont be happy till i get into the 140's


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> wholeeo you got me hyped up again to keep trying to push the 690s as high as they will go on that list, at least until a lot of tri and quad sli titans knock me of it lol
> 
> 
> Still think i can pull 3-7 more fps from minor tweaking so wont be happy till i get into the 140's


Overclock your ram past 2400 and you will see XD


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> wholeeo you got me hyped up again to keep trying to push the 690s as high as they will go on that list, at least until a lot of tri and quad sli titans knock me of it lol
> 
> 
> Still think i can pull 3-7 more fps from minor tweaking so wont be happy till i get into the 140's


Damn. You beat my Tri-680 mark by 0.4 fps.







Wish I still had them in my rig to have another go.


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Damn. You beat my Tri-680 mark by 0.4 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I still had them in my rig to have another go.


Not going to fill out a form for this score. Maybe once I give up, so your still going to be ahead









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Overclock your ram past 2400 and you will see XD


Will try to mess around some from the timings as well
have them at 2133, will try to mess with the BCLK frequency as well, maybe wait for a cold day to push it to 1.55+ Vcore and try to push out 5.2 ghz from my cpu








Still i think I'm at my cards limits so need to find boosts elsewhere


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> wholeeo you got me hyped up again to keep trying to push the 690s as high as they will go on that list, at least until a lot of tri and quad sli titans knock me of it lol
> 
> 
> Still think i can pull 3-7 more fps from minor tweaking so wont be happy till i get into the 140's


I was able to get some more out of it but I've had enough for today. I rather finish Crysis 2 so that I can move on to 3, 



You know any tricks besides the obvious like disabling aero to get some more frames?


----------



## flamin9_t00l

GTX 580 SLI


----------



## pcguru000

pcguru000 --- I5 3570k @ 3.4Ghz ---- GTX Titan; 1254 / 3004 ---- 60,0 ---- 2512


----------



## pcguru000

I wonder if my I5 is bottlenecking this titan? Seems im the first to post an I5 IVY result.

Not overclocked at all- just got an h100i to try an OC with so I'll report back if this gets significantly better.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I wonder if my I5 is bottlenecking this titan? Seems im the first to post an I5 IVY result.
> 
> Not overclocked at all- just got an h100i to try an OC with so I'll report back if this gets significantly better.


We have many results with a GTX 680 or a HD 7970 combined with a i5 or even AMD Phenom or Quad 2 Core. So having you in the chart will just help equilibrate the rest of the results. You still beat most of the single GPU users with that score. (*Power efficiency*)









Overclock it to 4.5 to reach around 70 fps.


----------



## SDH500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I have not the best system, 1100T 3.3Ghz and XFX 7950 black edition , soon i will move too intel 41.1FPS 1720 score


Ill take your 1100t and mobo of your hands


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Pseudo : Lucas
Déjà présent dans au moins 1 tableau de la BDD "Valley" :Oui
Processeur : AMD FX-8350 @ 4615 MHZ
Refroidissement CPU : Lettre :E (ANTEC 920)
Carte mère : SABERTOOTH 990 FX R2.0
Mémoire : PATRIOT @ 16GO 1866MHZ 9-11-9-27-1T
Carte graphique : Crossfire ATI HD 7970 @ 1125/1575
Refroidissement 3D : Lettre : AS ( origine )
Pilotes : Catalyst 13.1
Système d'exploitation : W7 ultimate 64bits

Score = 2946

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/benchfullhdcrossfireoc.png/


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> *snip*


You have to screenshot while the benchmark is running; press F12 within the benchmark, and a screenshot will be saved to C:\Users\{username}\Valley\Screenshots


----------



## muhd86

MUHD86 --- I7 3820 @ 4.6Ghz ---- 7870 CROSSFIRE Gigabyte WF ; 1250 / 1450---- 74.7 ---- 3127


----------



## hatrix216

*hatrix216 --- FX-8350 @ 4.4Ghz ---- HD 7850 Crossfire ; 1050 /1375 ---- 55,6 ---- 2326*

Resubmitting my score, added another 7850 for a crossfire setup, along with a new PSU.


----------



## pcguru000

pcguru000 --- I5 3570k @ 4.6Ghz ---- GTX Titan; 1354 / 3084 ---- 66,8 ---- 2694



Round 2!


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> EDIT: if i"m right it seems i have the fastest single 7850 on the forum, by 2 points


Got you by 7.3 fps brah


----------



## Sajin1337

Well since I can't be #1 on dual or triple cards I'll take the #1 spot for single video cards.

Sajin1337 ---- [email protected] ---- GTX TITAN(x1) @ 1202/3461 ---- 76.2 ---- 3187


----------



## Tman5293

Tman5293 --- AMD FX-8350 @ 4.72Ghz ---- 2x AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ; 1150MHz / 1600MHz ---- 79.8 ---- 3340


----------



## Techdator

With the system below.


----------



## ShadowEW

Score: 525

1090T @ 4.2GHz
4890 @ 975 / 1165 (Single card score, 2nd GPU wasn't stressed, may need a CAP/CrossFire profile







)


----------



## justanoldman

After just posting somewhere that people don't use the rep+ enough, I realized that I forgot to rep Karlitos for this thread. I fixed that, and I will just claim that I am old so I forget more these days.


----------



## eviltommyng




----------



## ears1991

http://imgur.com/5p1jpD0


----------



## devilhead

580 Phantom 3gb and overclocked 866mhz, i't had reached 85C, the fan was on 70% 35.2FPS 1475score, so my 7950 eats the 580 phantom, with just 1000mhz overclock 68C on fans auto and gets 41.1 fps 1720score and still is psosibility to overclock tik 1200mhz (7950 i have recieved even cheaper than phantom)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Tonight will be my last update for a week. I will be offline for a whole week. I don't know if I can live that long without OCN


----------



## Joa3d43

...told those Asus 670ies that if they don't shape up and give me some more speed, they'll have to leave the premises in favour of some Titans







...then they woke up


----------



## KaRLiToS

NICE









*Finally, a GTX 670 TRI-SLI user*. Thanks to you, I will add your score in the graph and chart.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally, a GTX 670 TRI-SLI user*. Thanks to you, I will add your score in the graph and chart.


...Thanks - also submitted "the" form...btw, I have a 4th 670 and a ROG Max V Ex board w/Plex and extra PCIe...in the past, one couldn't run quad sli 670 - has that changed (per your form) ?...


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 5.0 Ghz ---- GTX 690 ; 1277 / 1852 ---- 97,6 FPS ---- 4085


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...Thanks - also submitted "the" form...btw, I have a 4th 670 and a ROG Max V Ex board w/Plex and extra PCIe...in the past, one couldn't run quad sli 670 - has that changed (per your form) ?...


Do what you want.









You can post both scores if you want. It could be nice to have Tri and Quad-SLI GTX 670 in the chart


----------



## Joa3d43

...will do...for now it will be 'tri SLI' which I am actually still fine-tuning. I asked only because when 670 came out, it was limited to tri, not quad but new drivers may have changed that. Anyways, glad I could get my score in before your OCN break...that wasn't even my high score but the' screenshots' folder was missing in Valley...until I figured that out, I wasted several thousand watts...

...enjoy your week off !


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally, a GTX 670 TRI-SLI user*. Thanks to you, I will add your score in the graph and chart.


Good news...







You also have another TriTan user as well-



Benches coming shortly


----------



## ski-bum

Just benched my new Titan. Not a bad start.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Good news...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also have another TriTan user as well-
> 
> 
> 
> Benches coming shortly


You decided to go with 2-way, 3-way or 4-way for permanent setup? Still trying to find a third Titan for my third EK water-block.









Been thinking about 4-way but not sure it would be worth it. Usually 3-way works pretty sweet.


----------



## jimrun




----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You decided to go with 2-way, 3-way or 4-way for permanent setup? Still trying to find a third Titan for my third EK water-block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking about 4-way but not sure it would be worth it. Usually 3-way works pretty sweet.


I don't know. Does Valley like hyper-threading? I just bumped my 3930k up to 4.9Ghz w/ HT and with the 3rd Titan I only hit 135fps. Usage was in the 60%'s on the cards pretty often. Would disabling HT help?

Well Karlitos, here's another result for you. I don't know if I'm going to keep the 3rd Titan yet or not, so you can put this in the Unofficial chart if you'd like, but it's staying in my system for the time-being. Not sure if disabling HT would help or not, so this might not be that great of a score. But it's what I got so far-



Hyper, what were you running your CPU at when you did that 3-way Titan run for 153fps?


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, I never tried with HT on. I did my run with my 3770k with HT off. Hyper ran his 3960X at 5 GHz. Your score is definitely CPU limited.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*5000 Posts








*










OP Updated, / Final Version of the presentation modified. Added new stuff. Will modify more next week when when I come back (will be absent a week)

(Need to modify all Non-Interactive Graphs to add GTX 670 Tri-SLI)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 
> Hyper, what were you running your CPU at when you did that 3-way Titan run for 153fps?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eviltommyng*


Please guys fill the form and i'll be glad to add you


----------



## dph314

I'm not done yet so I'm waiting. I'm going to re-run it without HT on, maybe hit 5.1 or 5.2Ghz, and see what happens.

But yeah, might be bad idea for anyone to go with 3 Titans for a while, at least until Haswell. Unless they like running 5Ghz as a 24/7 speed


----------



## Zoneman

New user to overclock.net even tho I watch this site all the time. Wanted to post my benchmark.

Sapphire vapor X 7970

clock 1175
memory 1625


----------



## tsm106

Is titan actually pcie 3 certified for x79 now?


----------



## eviltommyng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eviltommyng*


EVILTOMMY 3930K EXTREME OC PROFILE (SPEED? 5GHZ + 3X 7970 HD 1200/1650 SCORE IS ON PICTURE

STILL NOT SEE MY SCORE YET


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eviltommyng*
> 
> EVILTOMMY 3930K EXTREME OC PROFILE (SPEED? 5GHZ + 3X 7970 HD 1200/1650 SCORE IS ON PICTURE
> 
> STILL NOT SEE MY SCORE YET


If you dont follow the instructions given on the first page your score will be overlooked please follow KaRLiToS 1st post he explains what he needs from you.


----------



## CryptixA28

660Ti SLI

CryptixA28 --- Intel i7-3770K @ 4500MHz ---- GTX 660 Ti SLI (EVGA & ASUS DCIIO) ; 1384 & 1332 / 3554 ---- 72.0 ---- 3013


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eviltommyng*
> 
> EVILTOMMY 3930K EXTREME OC PROFILE (SPEED? 5GHZ + 3X 7970 HD 1200/1650 SCORE IS ON PICTURE
> 
> STILL NOT SEE MY SCORE YET


Also how is your score higher than people that are running quad sli & quadfire does not make any sense. Was this a one off fluke run or what?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I think you did something wrong Tommy. You should retry. Defaults.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Last update until the 15th.

Have a nice week everyone









*OP and Final Version of Interactive graphs modified.

New interactive graphs, very fun. Try it. (Only interactive in the presentation in the OP)*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Take care KaRLiToS. Hurry back when you can!


----------



## hatrix216

Yay my crossfire setup is the the best performance/fps to price wise. I must say, it kicks ass for combining two mid range cards.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm not done yet so I'm waiting. I'm going to re-run it without HT on, maybe hit 5.1 or 5.2Ghz, and see what happens.
> 
> But yeah, might be bad idea for anyone to go with 3 Titans for a while, at least until Haswell. Unless they like running 5Ghz as a 24/7 speed










no titan thou


----------



## Hoodz

Hoodz i7 3770K @ 4.7 Ghz ---- GTX Titan x2 ; +140/+140 ---- 123.6 FPS ---- 5171


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Hoodz i7 3770K @ 4.7 Ghz ---- GTX Titan x2 ; +140/+140 ---- 123.6 FPS ---- 5171


+140/+140 doesn't tell us anything, what are your actual max boost clocks?


----------



## Hoodz

1149mhz on one i think other was slightly less


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay second attempt








HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3820 @ 4.902Mhz @ 2408 . GTX 660ti SLI @ 1124 / 3636 = 69fps 2886

So that's a 6 fps increase and 3071 > 3636 memory increase from my first run


----------



## Trexx

Trexx - - - i5 2500 @ 3.8GHz - - - 7950 1200/1500 - - - 46.8 - - - 1958


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm not done yet so I'm waiting. I'm going to re-run it without HT on, maybe hit 5.1 or 5.2Ghz, and see what happens.
> 
> But yeah, might be bad idea for anyone to go with 3 Titans for a while, at least until Haswell. Unless they like running 5Ghz as a 24/7 speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no titan thou
Click to expand...

Awesome. Yeah I can't until I get a loop set up. This H100 does a great job for what I run now, but any more than 4.6Ghz (current 24/7 speed) and I need to start increasing the voltage a lot more for minimal gains, and temps start to climb a bit too high. So I have to stay at 4.6Ghz @ 1.39v, core temps get into mid-to-high 60C's, until better cooling is in place.


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 - - - i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz - - - Titan @ 1228/1803 - - - 81.4 - - - 3404



edit: adding the full screen


----------



## KaRLiToS

Couldn't leave without updating those nice scores.

Awsome


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 - - - i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz - - - Titan @ 1228/1803 - - - 81.4 - - - 3404
> 
> 
> 
> edit: adding the full screen


How did you just blow the doors off every other Titan so far?
Something special you are doing, or a unique golden card?


----------



## Gripen90




----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 - - - i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz - - - Titan @ 1228/1803 - - - 81.4 - - - 3404
> 
> 
> 
> edit: adding the full screen


Dayum....that is crazy...


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 - - - i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz - - - Titan @ 1228/1803 - - - 81.4 - - - 3404
> 
> 
> 
> edit: adding the full screen


How come your voltage and GPU core are both so stable through out the test?

Well...temperature stable @ 32 and fan @ 0

so I guess my question is, what's the cooling trick here?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> How come your voltage and GPU core are both so stable through out the test?
> 
> Well...temperature stable @ 32 and fan @ 0
> 
> so I guess my question is, what's the cooling trick here?


Water.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> How come your voltage and GPU core are both so stable through out the test?
> 
> Well...temperature stable @ 32 and fan @ 0
> 
> so I guess my question is, what's the cooling trick here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water.
Click to expand...

FtW uses cold. His scores are not something you can get on water.


----------



## wholeeo

So he uses snow?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So he uses snow?


ln2 / dry ice


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> ln2 / dry ice


I know what he meant. Just thought temps would be lower on ice. Guess I am mistaken.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> ln2 / dry ice
> 
> 
> 
> I know what he meant. Just thought temps would be lower on ice. Guess I am mistaken.
Click to expand...

There's probably no point in going lower w/o voltage, ie. hard modding it.


----------



## fewness

Looked at his picture again, that voltage was not only stable but stable @ 1.2V.
Is that also because of dry ice cooling? I thought all reference BIOS right now can only be adjusted to +38mV which is 1.8 something.


----------



## Delirious84

SOO bad











Anything I could do to make it better. Without spending moneyz?


----------



## dph314

He's using water, he mentioned it in the Titan Owner's Thread. Must just have low ambients or something.

As for the score...he's a pro. OS optimizations, other tweaks, huge OC on CPU. Probably account for the awesome score. That and yes, it seems to be a semi-golden Titan, being stable at 1228mhz. Don't forget, that's a 40% OC over the stock Boost speed, so, even if it throttles once in a while, that's still a massive OC.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Pretty sure that score was with water...


----------



## tsm106

His temps are sub ambient though.


----------



## dph314

I can get temps pretty low on air when opening the window. It's below freezing here. I don't know though, just guessing. But yeah in the Owner's thread he said he threw a waterblock on it.


----------



## fewness

I will leave my computer out in the backyard to benchmark tonight...see if I can get any help from mother nature...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> His temps are sub ambient though.


Apologies but am I looking at it wrong? It says 21c (69 f) min 32c (89f) max. That isn't anything too crazy for water. I myself get 37-39c max on my 690 when I push it to its max on water and idle in the mid 20s.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *I ask everyone to please respect the screenshot Validation* (Even if the score seems legit you can always provide a proper one)
> I'm not strict on this because all the score are trusted ( I have seen so many scores that I know what each cards can do...but still)
> 
> Anyone want to see something special in the OP, graphs...anything? I feel like adding something, any improvements and recommendations will be taken into consideration . Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be the funniest screenshot I have seen so far. Your score seems legit that's why I entered you


Sorry *KaRLiToS* my thumbnail SS was error, I edited it







btw thank you so much.


----------



## justanoldman

Obviously we need FtW to comment on this, but from what I have seen in his posts, he has only a medium overclock on his 3770k at 4.8, and his gpu temps point to good water cooling. I don't see anything out of the ordinary is what he is doing except that his Titan is running better than others.

I am sure his os is setup optimally for benching, but just using water and only a 4.8 oc on the chip should not lead to such a high score compared to others. His Titan seems to be much more stable, and can handle a measurably larger oc than others.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> His temps are sub ambient though.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies but am I looking at it wrong? It says 21c (69 f) min 32c (89f) max. That isn't anything too crazy for water. I myself get 37-39c max on my 690 when I push it to its max on water and idle in the mid 20s.
Click to expand...

Ugh, you don't think there's a difference when his gpu is at half the temps yours are? You cannot get watercooling down to ambient or under, it's impossible without some form of active cooling going on.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ugh, you don't think there's a difference when his gpu is at half the temps yours are? You cannot get watercooling down to ambient or under, it's impossible without some form of active cooling going on.


Sorry, I don't understand, just a newb here. You said "half the temps." FtW's temps is 32c and Wholeeo said he can do 37 to 39 and that is with a dual gpu card. How do we know FtW's ambient? It could have been below 20c in his room and his min temp is 21c.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> He's using water, he mentioned it in the Titan Owner's Thread. Must just have low ambients or something.
> 
> As for the score...he's a pro. OS optimizations, other tweaks, huge OC on CPU. Probably account for the awesome score. That and yes, it seems to be a semi-golden Titan, being stable at 1228mhz. Don't forget, that's a 40% OC over the stock Boost speed, so, even if it throttles once in a while, that's still a massive OC.


his cpu clocks 4.8 he might of thrown on his ss


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ugh, you don't think there's a difference when his gpu is at half the temps yours are? You cannot get watercooling down to ambient or under, it's impossible without some form of active cooling going on.


Half? How is 32c half of 39c? You would have to know his ambient temps before stating he is running below it. Unless he has his computer out in the yard in Miami I doubt his indoor ambient temps are 32C/90 F,


----------



## Rbby258

FtW 420 posted this
Quote:


> On the stock cooler the most I could do was +168 on the core, & although the max clock showed higher in gpu-z in the graphs during Valley bench it was back & forth from 1124 - 1150Mhz. On water it can run +194 on the core & was a solid 1228 in the graph except for one brief dip to 1215Mhz.
> Seemed much better for clocks & less throttle.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ugh, you don't think there's a difference when his gpu is at half the temps yours are? You cannot get watercooling down to ambient or under, it's impossible without some form of active cooling going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't understand, just a newb here. You said "half the temps." FtW's temps is 32c and Wholeeo said he can do 37 to 39 and that is with a dual gpu card. How do we know FtW's ambient? It could have been below 20c in his room and his min temp is 21c.
Click to expand...

Thanks for pointing that out. I have to kick myself for looking at the wrong spot for his temps. His temps are 32c, and I wasn't paying close enough attention mistaking his idle temp of 21c for load temp.


----------



## Gomi

On the subject - Can anyone point towards a good "Tweak / Driver / OS"-guide for benching ?

I been googling (And experimenting so much I am on my 18th OS installation this month alone - Not that I am bothered, USB installation is fast) to no avail. Seems like people like to hold their knowledge close to their own little hive, which is of course understandable.

I heard that there is a bare-bone OS installation that is recommended, just had no luck finding it.


----------



## jimrun




----------



## MKHunt

CPU: i7 3770k @ 4.7GHz
RAM: Dominator Platinum 2200MHz 9-11-10-27-1T
GPU: GTX 590
Drivers: 313.96
GPU Core: 740MHz
GPU Memory: 1900MHz
Score: 2589
Avg. FPS: 61.9


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 - - - i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz - - - Titan @ 1228/1803 - - - 81.4 - - - 3404
> 
> 
> 
> edit: adding the full screen


wow i knew it lol saw u in here last night before i went to bed i had a feeling u were doin something . nice job


----------



## FtW 420

I am just on plain water, koolance gpu220 universal block with swiftech triple + dual rad, 2 x ultra kaze cooling the rest of the card. The house stays about 18°C or so.

The stock cooler was just weird, it kept the card under 60° full load but there was always throttling. I'll probably still try the card cold before trying any modding, I'll still mod but taking the iron to a day old $1000 card is kinda freaky...


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I don't know. Does Valley like hyper-threading? I just bumped my 3930k up to 4.9Ghz w/ HT and with the 3rd Titan I only hit 135fps. Usage was in the 60%'s on the cards pretty often. Would disabling HT help?
> 
> Well Karlitos, here's another result for you. I don't know if I'm going to keep the 3rd Titan yet or not, so you can put this in the Unofficial chart if you'd like, but it's staying in my system for the time-being. Not sure if disabling HT would help or not, so this might not be that great of a score. But it's what I got so far-
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper, what were you running your CPU at when you did that 3-way Titan run for 153fps?


I was running a relatively low OC on the cards themselves as you can see from the screenshot. For my CPU I was at 5.2GHz and had HT disabled as I got better performance with it off.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, I never tried with HT on. I did my run with my 3770k with HT off. Hyper ran his 3960X at 5 GHz. Your score is definitely CPU limited.


No 3960x here. I did my run with a 3770k at 5.2GHz/


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I am just on plain water, koolance gpu220 universal block with swiftech triple + dual rad, 2 x ultra kaze cooling the rest of the card. The house stays about 18°C or so.
> 
> The stock cooler was just weird, it kept the card under 60° full load but there was always throttling. I'll probably still try the card cold before trying any modding, I'll still mod but taking the iron to a day old $1000 card is kinda freaky...


Quite high temps (32c) for that kind of config plus the 18c ambient..
You never bench the 7970 ??
Sold it?

So this is not achievable for a 24/7 in another words... Unless a miracle happen?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quite high temps (32c) for that kind of config plus the 18c ambient..
> You never bench the 7970 ??
> Sold it?
> 
> So this is not achievable for a 24/7 in another words... Unless a miracle happen?


32c are his load temps. From the screenshot it looks like he idles at 21c which isn't bad at all for an 18c ambient.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 32c are his load temps. From the screenshot it looks like he idles at 21c which isn't bad at all for an 18c ambient.


I was going to say, my Titan's idle at 25 C with the stock air cooler.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 32c are his load temps. From the screenshot it looks like he idles at 21c which isn't bad at all for an 18c ambient.


You know that he use a special technique to cool his cards as well?

Hey ftw you were using mother nature on those tests?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quite high temps (32c) for that kind of config plus the 18c ambient..
> You never bench the 7970 ??
> Sold it?
> 
> So this is not achievable for a 24/7 in another words... Unless a miracle happen?


The rads were out in the garage so the coolant was closer to 5° when I started, although that didn't last long. I did get started benching the 7970, P17148 single gpu 3dmark 11, 3617 in heaven extreme, 11078 in firestrike, & 198k in 3dmark 03 so far. Not happy with them except for the 3d11 score though.
Still have the 7970, I keep all my good Lightnings, only Lightning card I'm missing is the 5870 Lightning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You know that he use a special technique to cool his cards as well?
> 
> Hey ftw you were using mother nature on those tests?


I'll probably do that next, the 3930k rig is still sitting out in the garage, will need that for a few of the benchies. I was just testing the card last night, the rest of the system is at daily clocks.


----------



## owikh84

although it doesn't meet the T&C of this thread I will just share my updated score again here

3770K @ 5.0GHz --- 3x 7970 @ 1250/1600 --- 140.3 FPS --- 5871


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Ok so here is my last bench on my 3570k before I get my 3770k on saturday. I nicked the pcb de-lidding and killed my dual channel memory. Temps at 4.6Ghz now are lower than temps before de-lidding at 4.2Ghz. Anyways

RavageTheEarth ---- i5 3570k @ 4.6ghz ---- MSI TFIII 7950 crossfired with Sapphire Dual-x 7950 @ 1165/1600 ---- 90.6 ---- 3790


----------



## pcguru000

pcguru000 --- I5 3570k @ 4.8Ghz ---- GTX Titan; 1354 / 3654 ---- 71,7 ---- *3000*



I told myself I wanted to hit a score of 3000+ I've been banging my head against my desk all week trying to make 4.8ghz on my 3570k, finally got a stable OC there. 1.44 vcore!!!







But all the same... Started playing with Valley again tonight, another hour gone by- but this result... i think it's just so awesome







I am gonna stick with it.


----------



## Arm3nian

This any good? 3770k 4.9ghz, gtx 690, and some currently really downclocked ram. My second run of this btw.


----------



## fewness

It really helped by leaving the PC outside! Let's hope the winter won't end any time soon...









fewness --- i7 3930k @ 5Ghz ---- [email protected] / 3704 ---- 74.9 ---- 3134


----------



## LostKauz

3k with 2 titans???

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> 3k with 2 titans???


2 Titans in the computer but SLI disabled, you can see the second one was @ 324 idling.


----------



## ejb222

Can I play???


----------



## Rbby258

70% of the last submissions are incorrect, read the first post and follow it

*this is why you need a screenshot from within the bench*



can everyone take a look at my thread i posted on behalf of KaRLiToS, its a tool for benchmarking this and it collects the scores into a google docs form, go have a read / test

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368857/benchmarking-tool-for-karlitos-valley-thread/0_20


----------



## Jpmboy

Just create a separate category for decapenta crossfire


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> This any good? 3770k 4.9ghz, gtx 690, and some currently really downclocked ram. My second run of this btw.


Seems just a little on the low side. Have you spent the time to really max out both your core and memory offset? With your cpu and 4.9 I would think you could do >90. Are you running the test under optimal conditions?


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 70% of the last submissions are incorrect, read the first post and follow it
> 
> *this is why you need a screenshot from within the bench*
> 
> 
> 
> can everyone take a look at my thread i posted on behalf of KaRLiToS, its a tool for benchmarking this and it collects the scores into a google docs form, go have a read / test
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1368857/benchmarking-tool-for-karlitos-valley-thread/0_20


Ha! This is full of win and people still won't listen or simply read the OP.


----------



## Zeek

Zeek --- Intel i7 [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- EVGA 560Ti ; 965MHz / 2285MHz ---- 30.3 ---- 1270



Did I do it correctly?


----------



## pwilson47

*pwilson47----i7-3860X @ 3.30 gHz----670 Tri-SLI; 965 / 6008 ---- 98,6 FPS ---- 4124*


----------



## jktmas

ooh, do i push the card farther for the extra .2 fps, when theres no way to get the top 50? lol prob not.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwilson47*
> 
> *pwilson47----i7-3820 @ 3.60 gHz----670 Tri-SLI; 1254 / 3004 ---- 145,7 FPS ---- 3964*


fps is 94.7


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwilson47*
> 
> *pwilson47----i7-3820 @ 3.60 gHz----670 Tri-SLI; 1254 / 3004 ---- 145,7 FPS ---- 3964*


That looks odd
*** with this people...


----------



## tsm106

He got his max fps mixed up with his fps score.


----------



## d3v0




----------



## MadGoat

MadGoat----8350 @ 4.725 GHz--- 660 SLI; 1215 / 3110 ---- 57.3 FPS ---- 2397


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Sapphire HD 7950 boost 1100/1500 1.198 max V 13.2B V7 drivers/ i7 2600k @ 4.0 *43,9 fps/ Score 1837*


----------



## johnvosh

Update my results please, bought a new video card.

i5-3570K/4.2GHz, Sapphire Radeon HD 7970/1050 MHz/1375 MHz (5500 MHz effective), 39.3 FPS, and Score 1644


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> 3k with 2 titans???
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Titans in the computer but SLI disabled, you can see the second one was @ 324 idling.
Click to expand...

I didnt see that tapatalk blows the pics up really blurry for some reason

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kgtuning

kgtuning [email protected] - 7950 crossfire;1100/1450 - 85,4 - 3572


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES----i7-980x @ 4.7 gHz----680 Tri-SLI; 1300 / 3300 ---- 115.6 FPS ---- 4839


----------



## LostKauz

FX6300 @ 4.2Ghz
Crossfire 7950s 1000core 1500 memory
8gb ddr3 @ 1600

what can i do do get my score over 3k?? its really bugging me that i cant match a single titan


----------



## jktmas

i5 3570k @ 4.4
GTX 570 Superclcok: 875 Core, 1970 Memory
8GB DDR3
Just jumped 3 places, adding voltage does help lol.


----------



## Face2Face

Face2Face----3570K @ 4.8GHz----MSI TF3 7950 1325 / 1860 ---- 52,5 FPS ---- 2198


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> USFORCES----i7-980x @ 4.7 gHz----680 Tri-SLI; 1300 / 3300 ---- 115.6 FPS ---- 4839


Is that 4.7GHz HT on? Still nice to see a 980x clock that high regardless!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 - - - i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz - - - Titan @ 1228/1803 - - - 81.4 - - - 3404
> 
> 
> 
> edit: adding the full screen


Can I come visit


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Can I come visit


Would be nice, it's one of the problems with living away from civilization, even my friends don't come out this far to visit...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Would be nice, it's one of the problems with living away from civilization, even my friends don't come out this far to visit...


Cheer up mate


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Would be nice, it's one of the problems with living away from civilization, even my friends don't come out this far to visit...


You're like maybe an hour away, it's on.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Can I come visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice, it's one of the problems with living away from civilization, even my friends don't come out this far to visit...
Click to expand...

Hardcore benching comes with a caveat or two...


----------



## jktmas

does anyone else turn this on to heat up their room when they get home? I do lol.


----------



## HmoobYaj87

7870 Tahilti Le crossfired stock boost clocks (975/1500) 70.5 fps


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> kgtuning [email protected] - 7950 crossfire;1100/1450 - 85,4 - 3572
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


actually this is better.

kgtuning - [email protected] - 7950 crossfire;1150/1450 - 87,6 - 3664


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> actually this is better.
> 
> kgtuning - [email protected] - 7950 crossfire;1150/1450 - 87,6 - 3664


Those 7950's are crankin.. Do you think the diff between 4.6ghz on my 3770k and 5ghz on yours makes that big of a difference on our benches? I know people say that 7000 series cards general perform better on Unigine than 600 series cards, but you blew my score away by like 7 fps.

Is 400mhz on a 3770k that much diff on these benches?


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Those 7950's are crankin.. Do you think the diff between 4.6ghz on my 3770k and 5ghz on yours makes that big of a difference on our benches? I know people say that 7000 series cards general perform better on Unigine than 600 series cards, but you blew my score away by like 7 fps.
> 
> Is 400mhz on a 3770k that much diff on these benches?


Any number of things could do it, different mobo's, different clocks on the gpus, you have to look at everything in the system.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## MadGoat

MadGoat----8350 @ 4.725 GHz--- 660 SLI; 1215 / 3212 ---- 58.2 FPS ---- 2436



At least I broke 2400


----------



## zGunBLADEz

One of my last runs before winter is over
3770k HT off @ 5GHZ 1385/2000


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nacos*
> 
> This is the run that ends the game for me. DJRamses, if you can beat this, then so be it. I have found the absolute maximum speed that the stock cooler on this thing can manage. Watercooling is just too 'spensive for me. This took 2 hours of thermal crashes before I finally got a successful run.
> 
> Nacos --- i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz ---- Radeon HD 7970 ; 1305 / 1875 ---- 58.7 ---- 2454


This one is fake


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> This one is fake


Care to elaborate?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Care to elaborate?


Look at the list core/clocks overclocks and compare it. It explains by itself.. It Is pretty obvious that you cannot get those fps with that core clocks.

Either fake or virtu boosted but as i dont use that crap, i dont even know if it works on valley...
I just know is not a real one..


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Look at the list core/clocks overclocks and compare it. It explains by itself.. It Is pretty obvious that you cannot get those fps with that core clocks.
> 
> Either fake or virtu boosted but as i dont use that crap i dont even know if it works on valley...


That's assuming that it read the clocks right... mine never reads it correctly.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Look at the list core/clocks overclocks and compare it. It explains by itself.. It Is pretty obvious that you cannot get those fps with that core clocks.
> 
> Either fake or virtu boosted but as i dont use that crap, i dont even know if it works on valley...
> I just know is not a real one..


Im calling Virtu. Hence why it lists Intel HD4000 on the gpu list.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's assuming that it read the clocks right... mine never reads it correctly.


Thats on nvidia. It always read my clocks right on my card...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Im calling Virtu. Hence why it lists Intel HD4000 on the gpu list.


I have Virtu completely disabled and it still comes up under the GPU list. I've tried runs with the HD 4000 disabled in bios and with it on and have gotten the same exact score, VIRTU off of course.

Edit: Mine didn't display in the list like the score in question though.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I have Virtu completely disabled and it still comes up under the GPU list. I've tried runs with the HD 4000 disabled in bios and with it on and have gotten the same exact score, VIRTU off of course.


Ah, understood. I've never used Virtu or the iGPU really so I've never seen it listed.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I have Virtu completely disabled and it still comes up under the GPU list. I've tried runs with the HD 4000 disabled in bios and with it on and have gotten the same exact score, VIRTU off of course.
> 
> Edit: Mine didn't display in the list like the score in question though.


I have mine disabled on the bios but if it is enable it would be listed there as well...

BTW im not even trying to get into the list i just like benching/testing my stuff more than competing XD
Like tinkering with my stuff XD

At this point would prefer a crossfire entry than a single card entry just to show that 2x7970 ====> titan for $400 bucks less


----------



## wholeeo

Wonder what Microsoft Renderer is on the one in question. I have to keep my HD4000 on, it powers my 3rd monitor,


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Wonder what Microsoft Renderer is on the one in question. I have to keep mine on, it powers my 3rd monitor,


It have his uses like accelerate some video renderings and stuff like that.. But in this case if you have a card like that i would have it off..


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Wonder what Microsoft Renderer is on the one in question. I have to keep my HD4000 on, it powers my 3rd monitor,


Why? I know your card can run triples.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> does anyone else turn this on to heat up their room when they get home? I do lol.


I turn on EVGA Precision X's. When I had my Quad-Sli 680's, it was a real nice way to warm up during winter.







Considering how hot the Titan's get stacked in SLI...it's actually not too far off with just the 3 cards.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Look at the list core/clocks overclocks and compare it. It explains by itself.. It Is pretty obvious that you cannot get those fps with that core clocks.
> 
> Either fake or virtu boosted but as i dont use that crap, i dont even know if it works on valley...
> I just know is not a real one..


Not saying whether it's fake or not...but adding this in for good measure. Tabbing out between runs and adjusting clocks doesn't update the in-game stats. So if I had 3005MHz memory stock. Tab out and go to 3808MHz memory and tab back in, the benchmark still shows 3005MHz. Even though my rivatuner overlay shows the correct new 3808MHz measurement. So that could be a possibility as well.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Not saying whether it's fake or not...but adding this in for good measure. Tabbing out between runs and adjusting clocks doesn't update the in-game stats. So if I had 3005MHz memory stock. Tab out and go to 3808MHz memory and tab back in, the benchmark still shows 3005MHz. Even though my rivatuner overlay shows the correct new 3808MHz measurement. So that could be a possibility as well.


Nope...
If you tinker with hardware enough you will know i just didnt notice it... Im surprised the other 2 7970 owners with the highest scores didnt say nothing..

We are getting almost the same fps avg performance at similar clocks.

Theres no way in hell he gets that score @ 1300....


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Why? I know your card can run triples.


I have my 3rd monitor across the desk from the two that are plugged into the 690 so no surround gaming for me. Also I'd need to purchase one of those special dvi to hdmi connectors to get sound via dvi or a mini display port cable which I don't have at the moment. I don't use speakers so I rely on my monitors or headphones for sound. Also, out of habit since when I had dual 580s they would run cooler when each card only had 1 monitor attached to them. Once you plugged in two monitors to one card it would run hotter/more voltage.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nope...


Not sure what exactly you're saying no to.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nope...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what exactly you're saying no to.
Click to expand...

On AMD gpu, Unigine reads the clocks directly so if you change clocks between runs or whatever, it will show it. His point I think is that clocks are clocks, you can't get magic scores with lower clocks.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joblanx*
> 
> joblanx --- i73770k @ 5.2 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW ; 1315 / 3506 ---- 51.5 ---- 2155


since we are talking about fake i think this guy here is fake i mean cmon look at his oc it no where near mine or the top 670 clocks, my clock were 1398 /3650 -2140 - 51.1 FPS


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Nacos --- i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz ---- Radeon HD 7970 ; 1305 / 1875 ---- 58.7 ---- 2454


My run at the same 7970 clocks with 5ghz/2133 ram


----------



## CyBorg807

Hows this? For the form to I actually give the clock speed displayed on here because Valley doesn't seem to be very accurate with my nvidia cards.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think TSMs score is fake too!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nacos --- i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz ---- Radeon HD 7970 ; 1305 / 1875 ---- 58.7 ---- 2454
> 
> 
> My run at the same 7970 clocks with 5ghz/2133 ram


i agree thats a bs score he got, now what about the guy i posted thats bs too right?







lolz


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Those 7950's are crankin.. Do you think the diff between 4.6ghz on my 3770k and 5ghz on yours makes that big of a difference on our benches? I know people say that 7000 series cards general perform better on Unigine than 600 series cards, but you blew my score away by like 7 fps.
> 
> Is 400mhz on a 3770k that much diff on these benches?


to be honest, I don't have a clue.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Zeek --- Intel i7 [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- EVGA 560Ti ; 965MHz / 2285MHz ---- 30.3 ---- 1270
> 
> 
> 
> Did I do it correctly?


You nailed it! Nice score


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Those 7950's are crankin.. Do you think the diff between 4.6ghz on my 3770k and 5ghz on yours makes that big of a difference on our benches? I know people say that 7000 series cards general perform better on Unigine than 600 series cards, but you blew my score away by like 7 fps.
> 
> Is 400mhz on a 3770k that much diff on these benches?
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest, I don't have a clue.
Click to expand...

CPU doesn't make much difference on single gpu. The difference between your scores are clocks and architectural design. Back when it was Heaven 2.0 and 2.5, Fermi ruled the roost. Fermi was a brute of a gpu. Today Kepler is no longer a brute and ironically is a highly optimized design so anytime it's asked to do work outside of its comfort zone, it will fall behind. Since the worlds are reversed, Tahiti has sort of taken over the torch for the brute gpu, well that is till Titan came along.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think TSMs score is fake too!


Agreed


----------



## fewness

All of a sudden....what's going on
I can still run window mode, but every time I try to change to full screen it crashes and shows this message:sadsmiley


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think TSMs score is fake too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
Click to expand...

Cue Rodney Dangerfield...what's his line again?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I have mine disabled on the bios but if it is enable it would be listed there as well...
> 
> BTW im not even trying to get into the list i just like benching/testing my stuff more than competing XD
> Like tinkering with my stuff XD
> 
> At this point would prefer a crossfire entry than a single card entry just to show that 2x7970 ====> titan for $400 bucks less




7950s here


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Cue Rodney Dangerfield...what's his line again?


http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/r/rodney_dangerfield.html


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think there should be a separate "genuine score" category using that Valley bench tool posted on here earlier. Looked like a good way to somewhat ensure honest scores for the chart...


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nope...
> If you tinker with hardware enough you will know i just didnt notice it... Im surprised the other 2 7970 owners with the highest scores didnt say nothing..
> 
> We are getting almost the same fps avg performance at similar clocks.
> 
> Theres no way in hell he gets that score @ 1300....


<-- Definitely a lack of experience with AMD cards since giving up my 6970 a year ago though I still have a 4870 on an old 2-core beater of a PC I have sitting here. Wasn't aware Valley updated AMD clock speeds properly when tabbing in/out.


----------



## LostKauz

Heres mine ive settled for:
FX 6300 @ 4.7Ghz Crossfire 7950s @ 1000/1500 8Gb @ 1600


----------



## Clovertail100

Probably would hang a bit higher if not for the 980x, but oh well.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> 
> 
> All of a sudden....what's going on
> I can still run window mode, but every time I try to change to full screen it crashes and shows this message:sadsmiley


I had the same problem - It came down to PrecisionX wanting to put an overlay on (Clock - Usage - Etc..) and Unigine did not want to play ball.

So if you have any kind of overlay, try turning it off and see what happens.


----------



## Ashuiegi

i did a 2084 with my 7970 but i m wondering , what is the impact of running this benchmark on a native 1440p and not a 1080p `?


----------



## Rbby258

Can people take a look at my thread i posted on behalf of KaRLiToS, its a tool for benchmarking this and it collects the scores into a google docs form, go have a read / test

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368857/benchmarking-tool-for-karlitos-valley-thread/0_20

*If this tool works well it could become the only way to submit your scores in the future, so go have your say now.*

The scores from it I will pass onto karlitos


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Im calling Virtu. Hence why it lists Intel HD4000 on the gpu list.


Another possibility is that a custom profile is used in CCC, forcing performance shaders and AF x2, or even forcing a lower AA


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> i did a 2084 with my 7970 but i m wondering , what is the impact of running this benchmark on a native 1440p and not a 1080p `?


I wondered about this myself and whether gpu scaling would cause any reduction in performance. I know display cloning does lower performance, for example. Even though if it acted as a y-splitter there shouldn't be any performance loss. Which I find to be odd, for sure.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think there should be a separate "genuine score" category using that Valley bench tool posted on here earlier. Looked like a good way to somewhat ensure honest scores for the chart...


Don't tempt me to get out ethereal and spoof the submission.







though I won't mind doing another bench as soon as I order and setup my gpu loop.


----------



## Hoodz

HoodZ --- i7-3930k @ 4.6GHz ----Gtx Titan x2 ; +140 core / +400 memory ----138.7 ----5803


New cpu in today and it rapes my 3770k .

oops delete wrong preset
Tried extreme preset and it keeps restarting my pc?
Wonder if its my psu

HoodZ --- i7-3930k @ 4.6GHz ----Gtx Titan ; +140 core / +400 memory ---74.9 ----3133


----------



## ski-bum

Keep getting a little more from my new Titan.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Face2Face----3570K @ 4.8GHz----MSI TF3 7950 1325 / 1860 ---- 52,5 FPS ---- 2198


that looks sick!!! Cheap card, awsome performance


----------



## Trexx

Trexx - - - i5 2500 @ 3.8Ghz - - - 7950 1240/1600 - - - 48.4 - - - 2024


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I had the same problem - It came down to PrecisionX wanting to put an overlay on (Clock - Usage - Etc..) and Unigine did not want to play ball.
> 
> So if you have any kind of overlay, try turning it off and see what happens.


Turning off PrecisionX yesterday did nothing, but today Valley runs well with overlays again








Computer and cat, 2 things I love but will never understand in this world...


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033 --- i7-970 @ 4.2GHz ----GTX570 SLI @ 950c/2000m 1100mV----64.1 ----2684



threw my 570's in 12pack, 2nd rig results!









btw i am interested in trading or selling these 570's they are registered with lifetime warranty too







they destroy BF3 @ 1080p all ultra, fxaa, 2x msaa


----------



## Rbby258

can some people submit scores using this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368857/benchmarking-tool-for-karlitos-valley-thread/0_20


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> can some people submit scores using this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1368857/benchmarking-tool-for-karlitos-valley-thread/0_20


It keeps giving me a .net framework unhandled exception error, .net 4.0 is installed.
I can continue through the error & get the main info screen, fill it out & press bench & I get a benchmark tool error, continue does nothing there. I can manually start & run the bench, but the FPS & score fields stay grayed out after it's done.


----------



## DinaAngel

1200mhz 690

on friday i get my 3 7970's then im sure i can do better :3


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It keeps giving me a .net framework unhandled exception error, .net 4.0 is installed.
> I can continue through the error & get the main info screen, fill it out & press bench & I get a benchmark tool error, continue does nothing there. I can manually start & run the bench, but the FPS & score fields stay grayed out after it's done.


thanks for that i will have a look


----------



## jimrun




----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> that looks sick!!! Cheap card, awsome performance


Thanks! Those clocks were not obtainable with the stock cooler though


----------



## wholeeo

Is that a Skyrim icon over the drives bays? Nice looking rig by the way,


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is that a Skyrim icon over the drives bays? Nice looking rig by the way,


Yes sir!







Thanks


----------



## hatrix216

What case is that ? I'm really looking to get a new case with bottom mount for the PSU.


----------



## psikeiro

psikeiro --- i7-3820 @ 4.75ghz ---- 2x Gigabyte Windforce 7950s ; 1250/1660 ---- 98.2 ---- 4110


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> What case is that ? I'm really looking to get a new case with bottom mount for the PSU.


Corsair 500R


----------



## Mongo

Mongo --- i7-2600K @ 4.9ghz --- 2x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1100/6140 --- 118 --- 4949


----------



## darocket




----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*


only running one 7970x2 or both ARES IIs? What clocks on them? What clocks on the CPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> 
> 
> Mongo --- i7-2600K @ 4.9ghz --- 2x EVGA GTX Titan SC --- +70 - +70 --- 118 --- 4949


+70 +70 tells us nothing, what are your actual clocks?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Corsair 500R


Thanks! I'll have to take a look into it.


----------



## th3illusiveman

i wonder if TSM tinkered with Catalyst to get such a high score...


----------



## pwilson47

I messed up sorry. I put a new proc in and corrected the FPS


----------



## Freelancer852

Here you go!


----------



## fewness




----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Corsair 500R


Don't you just love how silent the accelero is?







Even at full load it's still quieter than my CM Hyper 212 fans.


----------



## jimrun

jimrun ....... GTX 580(x1) .........1709


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Don't you just love how silent the accelero is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even at full load it's still quieter than my CM Hyper 212 fans.


Yes, it's amazing. Even at 100% it's still not loud at all. Never gets above above 60c, even pushing 1.3volts.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Yes, it's amazing. Even at 100% it's still not loud at all. Never gets above above 60c, even pushing *1.3volts*.


Yikes, please check your *VRM temperatures* when your card is at full load. Use GPU-z and go to the sensors tab and scroll down to see what it says, they should not be running over 100c and keeping them below 90c is recommended.









Acceleros cool the core almost as well as some water cooling does but they suck at cooling the VRMs and i'd hate to see you burn you card up without knowing what went wrong.


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- [email protected] 4.95Ghz ---- Tri-SLI GTX580 ; 969 / 2050 ---- 116 FPS ---- 4853



Please ignore this lowly score..
Go to: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/2330#post_19488377


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Yikes, please check your *VRM temperatures* when your card is at full load. Use GPU-z and go to the sensors tab and scroll down to see what it says, they should not be running over 100c and keeping them below 90c is recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acceleros cool the core almost as well as some water cooling does but they suck at cooling the VRMs and i'd hate to see you burn you card up without knowing what went wrong.


I have been monitoring them. Gaming @ 1300/1800 @ 1.25v they reach 90-95c. I game currently at 1250/1650 @ 1.175v and they never go higher than 70c. I am still using the MSI Memory/VRM plate. Not the ones that came with the cooler. Wanna keep my warranty intact


----------



## TechSilver13

TechSIlver13 --- 2600K @5.1GHz --- GTX TITAN SLI 1228/1671 --- 121.9fps --- 5099 Score

00016.png 2690k .png file


----------



## vhco1972

vhco1972 --- Intel i7 [email protected] Ghz --- GTX Titan [email protected]/6400 --- 129.7 FPS--- Score 5428


----------



## michael-ocn

edit: i submitted a slightly better score in post #2464, and then another in #2473, so this one is obsolete

michael-ocn --- i7 875k @ 3.89Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1267 / 6908---- 46,6 FPS ---- 1950

(here's my new score after bumping cpu and gpu clocks a little)


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

ITS OVER 9000! - - - i7 2600k @ 4.0ghz - - - - AMD 7950 ; 1175 / 1500 - - - - 45,7 - - - - 1910

(New score! Unfortunately, I hit a wall with my card... It cant go 1200mhz no matter what







)


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Bench


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN Score Update


----------



## cavry

cavry --- i7 3770k @ 4.5 Ghz ---- GTX Titan ; 1267 / 3005 ---- 79.4 ---- 3324



:


----------



## rv8000

3570k @ 4.5
7970 @ 1245/1900


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 
> 
> 3570k @ 4.5
> 7970 @ 1250/1900


RV - what voltage are you running at those clocks?


----------



## rv8000

1250mv for the vddc in trixx, reporting as 1.16-1.17 in gpuz log. mvddc is @ stock


----------



## darocket

Updated, final run with one ARES2-6GD5 next run will be with two ARES2-6GD5.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> Updated, final run with one ARES2-6GD5 next run will be with two ARES2-6GD5.


Please don't let my 2 7950s beat your ARESII


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Very happy guys. First bench with my new delidded 3770k and I finally broke 3800. Finally!!

RavageTheEarth --- Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.7 GHz --- MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 crossfired with Sapphire Dual-x 7950 @ 1170/1600--- 91.5 FPS --- 3827


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Very happy guys. First bench with my new delidded 3770k and I finally broke 3800. Finally!!
> 
> RavageTheEarth --- Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.7 GHz --- MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 crossfired with Sapphire Dual-x 7950 @ 1170/1600--- 91.5 FPS --- 3827


what frequency, voltage, cooler and temps on the 3770k?


----------



## Aaranu

Hey guys on both heaven and valley my fps seems to be capped at 50 fps. I know i should be getting more.. Any idea how to fix this? **Fixed







*


----------



## lilchronic

i cheated virtu mvp

virtu mvp enabled


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - - 3570k - @ 5.2ghz - - - 1x 670 FTW - - - 1398/3705 - - - 56.0 FPS - - - score - 2344


turn off virtu


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - - 3570k - @ 5.2ghz - - - 1x 670 FTW - - - 1398/3705 - - - 56.0 FPS - - - score - 2344


Wow... killer 670 score!


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Wow... killer 670 score!


cheated.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> cheated.










i got 5 extra fps


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Wow... killer 670 score!


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 5 extra fps


doesn't matter how many more fps you got, you posted your result as if it was the 670 by itself, it wasn't.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> doesn't matter how many more fps you got, you posted your result as if it was the 670 by itself, it wasn't.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


at least have the decency to recognize it and post your actual results without the hd4000 helping you out.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> although it doesn't meet the T&C of this thread I will just share my updated score again here
> 
> 3770K @ 5.0GHz --- 3x 7970 @ 1250/1600 --- 140.3 FPS --- 5871


excellent score there .!! . i have quad 7970 and for some odd reason my score not crossing 4200 points --- which drivers are u using , did u make a specific profile for this benchmark .
pls share some info thanks


----------



## muhd86

some help from guys with quad gpus ----

i am on a sr2 with quad 7970 gigabyte oc editions ---gpu usage in quad is not over 55 - 60 % at most ---i have overclocked the cpu to 4ghz even but still the same - if i disable 2 gpus then the usage is 99% with 3 it falls to 70 % and with 4 it goes down to 55 % at most with the default setings mentioned .

i notice that if i up the res on the benchmark then the usage increases to 75 % at stays there --- i am baffled at this - whats the problem .


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> some help from guys with quad gpus ----
> 
> i am on a sr2 with quad 7970 gigabyte oc editions ---gpu usage in quad is not over 55 - 60 % at most ---i have overclocked the cpu to 4ghz even but still the same - if i disable 2 gpus then the usage is 99% with 3 it falls to 70 % and with 4 it goes down to 55 % at most with the default setings mentioned .
> 
> i notice that if i up the res on the benchmark then the usage increases to 75 % at stays there --- i am baffled at this - whats the problem .


I've seen you asking this in many threads and many times and I understand you're frustrated, sorry I can't help since I have no experience in the matter but I hope someone will be able to help you, good luck.


----------



## owikh84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> excellent score there .!! . i have quad 7970 and for some odd reason my score not crossing 4200 points --- which drivers are u using , did u make a specific profile for this benchmark .
> pls share some info thanks


Thanks bro.
I'm using 13.2 Beta7. Create a profile in CCC for Valley.exe, then set CF mode to Optimize 1X1.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> Thanks bro.
> I'm using 13.2 Beta7. Create a profile in CCC for Valley.exe, then set CF mode to Optimize 1X1.


emm i did that but with quad gpus score is more or less same as 2 .....i will try beta 7 today ...lets see how it goes


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> emm i did that but with quad gpus score is more or less same as 2 .....i will try beta 7 today ...lets see how it goes


What cpu do you have?

Still need to have a high clocking top cpu for four gpus in this bench.


----------



## owikh84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> emm i did that but with quad gpus score is more or less same as 2 .....i will try beta 7 today ...lets see how it goes


I believe it has to do with the driver because the 13.1 will yield score ~300 & ~10 fps lower than 13.2 Beta7


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- [email protected] 4.95Ghz ---- Tri-SLI GTX580 ; 972 / 2050 ---- 116,4 FPS ---- 4869





oops had my score wrong......had 4866


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- [email protected] 4.95Ghz ---- Tri-SLI GTX580 ; 972 / 2050 ---- 116,4 FPS ---- 4866
> 
> " SNIP "


Salty's got his game on


----------



## alancsalt

Creeping up... I hope...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Disgusting gtx 580s alancsalt!

They clock real nice together!


----------



## pwilson47

I re did it


----------



## PCWargamer

Update for my mighty GTX560ti's......

PCWargamer--- [email protected] 4.9Ghz ---- GTX560ti SLI ; 915 / 2201 ---- 61,4 FPS ---- 2570


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> some help from guys with quad gpus ----
> 
> i am on a sr2 with quad 7970 gigabyte oc editions ---gpu usage in quad is not over 55 - 60 % at most ---i have overclocked the cpu to 4ghz even but still the same - if i disable 2 gpus then the usage is 99% with 3 it falls to 70 % and with 4 it goes down to 55 % at most with the default setings mentioned .
> 
> i notice that if i up the res on the benchmark then the usage increases to 75 % at stays there --- i am baffled at this - whats the problem .


Classic example of a CPU bottleneck. Might want to fill in your rig info so we can help you better...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Classic example of a CPU bottleneck. Might want to fill in your rig info so we can help you better...


no when he made a profile he chose the wrong .exe he chose the one for the menu not the actual bench i did the same as first

right:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Valley Benchmark 1.0\bin\Valley.exe


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> what frequency, voltage, cooler and temps on the 3770k?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> what frequency, voltage, cooler and temps on the 3770k?


Right now I'm at 47ghz at 1.328v. Using me new noctua d14 and temps max out at 83c after a 14hour run of p95 and that was with mx4 on the die. I should be getting my CLU in later on this week. I'm guessing I should be able to get up to 4.9ghz or maybe even 5ghz when that comes in.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> no when he made a profile he chose the wrong .exe he chose the one for the menu not the actual bench i did the same as first
> 
> right:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Valley Benchmark 1.0\bin\Valley.exe


He was using your benchmark tool?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> He was using your benchmark tool?


no for quadfire you need a 3d profile in CCC for it to use 100% gpu usage i told him 1000 posts ago and i think he has chosen the wrong .exe as i did at first. You need to chose that .exe and select optimized 1x1 crossfire in the profile


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Classic example of a CPU bottleneck. Might want to fill in your rig info so we can help you better...


evga sr2 with latest bios update that came along
48gb gskill 2000mhz rams
dual xeon e5645 @ 4ghz
quad 7970 gigabyte oc edition over clocked to 1070 core and 1400 on the ram
dual 1000watt psu for the gpus n mobo etc
raptor drives
2 tb hdd
2tb hdd
water cooled rig with dual xspc rasa 360 water cooling kit external with 12 fans in push / pull config .

........

i dont know why i dont cross 6000 points here as members with simialr setups with quad gpus have done so allready .i have not tried the beta 7 drivers yet will try them on this week end when i get some time .

i got 12000 3d mark 11 xtreme score with the same set up ....i notice that if i really turn on every thing and really up the res then the utlization goes to say 85 % ...other wise its in the 60% for nearly all the gpus .


----------



## muhd86

my 3rd rig i call it the rav - alien

core i7 3820 @ stock
gigabyte 7870 over clocked
14gb ddr 3
x79 asrock xtreme 6
windows 7 ultimate 64 bit
sound blaster xifi titanium hd
+ more

with oc of the gpus only i get the following ---on beta 7 drivers


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - - 3570k - @ 5.2ghz - - - 1x 670 FTW - - - 1398/3705 - - - 56.0 FPS - - - score - 2344
> 
> virtu mvp enabled


You are squeezing that card to no tomorrow good work XD


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You are squeezing that card to no tomorrow good work XD


squeezing that hd4000


----------



## lilchronic

ok ok here is my real score with out hd4000







wich i still cant beat even if i oc higher


----------



## preston.murrell

my score


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preston.murrell*
> 
> 
> 
> my score


Read OP.


----------



## MikeG

MikeG --- i7 3770K @ 5.0 GHz --- HD 7950 ; 1230 / 1750 --- 50,1 FPS --- 2094


----------



## dph314

Finally got this Titan unlocked, de-throttled, and overclocked









Updated score:

dph314 --- i7 3930k @ 5GHz --- GTX Titan @ 1202mhz/6750mhz --- 77.1fps --- 3227



I guess being second only to FtW, and also on air, isn't anything to feel that bad about


----------



## WorldExclusive

Galaxy GTX 660 Ti GC 3GB SLI 1254/3600 MHz


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Finally got this Titan unlocked, de-throttled, and overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated score:
> 
> dph314 --- i7 3930k @ 5GHz --- GTX Titan @ 1202mhz/6750mhz --- 77.1fps --- 3227
> 
> 
> 
> I guess being second only to FtW, and also on air, isn't anything to feel that bad about











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Read OP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Galaxy GTX 660 Ti GC 3GB SLI 1254/3600 MHz


I'll beat rbby258 to it, please read the OP to be added to the rankings.


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Please don't let my 2 7950s beat your ARESII


Don't worry I'm holding back a bit







time to get off my lazy ass and







yours


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> Don't worry I'm holding back a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to get off my lazy ass and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yours


I would expect two watercooled 7970 chips to do so, especially since I'm on air


----------



## rick98761

Quick question, I just got my first crossfire setup by buying a second 7970. From this thread I gather that I the new 13.2 beta 7 drivers should have a built in profile for this game. Thing is unless I manually make a profile these don't run in crossfire for this bench. Funny thing is if I create a profile just using the 1:1 setting my fps double but the benchmark still only thinks I'm using a single GPU. I don't have valley.exe listed in the available profile box if I select to use an AMD pre-defined profile. Why don't I have that option. Do I need to do more then install the 13.7b7 drivers? There are tons of listed profiles including new and upcoming games like crysis 3 and bioshock infinite, so I know my drivers are updating correctly. Sorry if this is a dumb question, just my first multi gpu experience.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'll beat rbby258 to it, please read the OP to be added to the rankings.


Oh I know. I already have one result I entered. Just going to wait till tomorrow to enter this updated one in case I beat my score I just posted. Taking a break from benching to game for a while before bed









Did you flash your BIOS yet? I remember you said yours was throttling still, with the higher voltage. This one would most definitely help you.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Oh I know. I already have one result I entered. Just going to wait till tomorrow to enter this updated one in case I beat my score I just posted. Taking a break from benching to game for a while before bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you flash your BIOS yet? I remember you said yours was throttling still, with the higher voltage. This one would most definitely help you.


I meant worldexclusive, who posted the wrong screen for entry below your post.

The throttling is weird, without modding it could run higher clocks without throttling, higher memory clock made a big difference but then i got throttling. It only throttled down to 1215Mhz core though.
The vmod allows it run higher clocks but then it does throttle more so the score doesn't change much. With memory at +600 going from +195 core offset to +254 core offset (modded) made a 10 point increase in score (it hit 1260Mhz+ in a couple spots, but throttled down to 1176 in others).


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Oh I know. I already have one result I entered. Just going to wait till tomorrow to enter this updated one in case I beat my score I just posted. Taking a break from benching to game for a while before bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you flash your BIOS yet? I remember you said yours was throttling still, with the higher voltage. This one would most definitely help you.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant worldexclusive, who posted the wrong screen for entry below your post.
> 
> The throttling is weird, without modding it could run higher clocks without throttling, higher memory clock made a big difference but then i got throttling. It only throttled down to 1215Mhz core though.
> The vmod allows it run higher clocks but then it does throttle more so the score doesn't change much. With memory at +600 going from +195 core offset to +254 core offset (modded) made a 10 point increase in score (it hit 1260Mhz+ in a couple spots, but throttled down to 1176 in others).
Click to expand...

By modding you mean the hard-mod you did? What if you flash to the BIOS I'm using and then try to increase the voltage? I was getting really bad throttling in Valley and Heaven. All the way down to 1Ghz in some spots. Now it's a solid 1202mhz. PLUS, if I raised the memory more than +100mhz with the core set at +100mhz (around 1150mhz), it would just throttle the core even more to offset the benefit of OC'ing the memory. But now...not only can I run and _stay_ at 1202mhz instead of low 1000's, I can also OC the memory from +100mhz all the way to +375mhz AND have 85% fan speed, and still no throttle now


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> By modding you mean the hard-mod you did? What if you flash to the BIOS I'm using and then try to increase the voltage? I was getting really bad throttling in Valley and Heaven. All the way down to 1Ghz in some spots. Now it's a solid 1202mhz. PLUS, if I raised the memory more than +100mhz with the core set at +100mhz (around 1150mhz), it would just throttle the core even more to offset the benefit of OC'ing the memory. But now...not only can I run and _stay_ at 1202mhz instead of low 1000's, I can also OC the memory from +100mhz all the way to +375mhz AND have 85% fan speed, and still no throttle now


I've been watching the bios testing, just waiting to see one that beats what I've done with the stock bios. With the stock bios the best I've done with water was +600 memory with the core at 1228 dropping to 1215 briefly.
When more folks get their waterblocks it will be easier to compare.

Hopefully the vmod will come in handy for ln2 testing, I really hope more cold lets it go farther without throttle (as they are, an nvidia throttle fix would be welcome too).


----------



## DDTT5

Here is mine, haven't done any over cloaking yet just running the powercolor boost state 7950 at 925 by 1250



same settings just bumped up the clocks to 1200 and 1550


----------



## nikoli707

nikoli707 - - - i5 2500k @ 4.5 ghz - - - HD 7950 ; 1175 / 1550 - - - 46.1 fps - - - 1930


----------



## Compaddict

Compaddict --- i5 3570k @ 4.79GHz --- GTX Titan Sli @ 1124mhz/6028mhz --- 120.2fps --- 5031


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> I would expect two watercooled 7970 chips to do so, especially since I'm on air


I only have one card installed, waiting on Asus to ship me a MB replacement due to PCIe slot 1 issues. He ya go btw I'm still holding back a bit...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice score. That matches my water cooled CF 7970's at 1235MHz....


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I meant worldexclusive, who posted the wrong screen for entry below your post.


In game shot


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nice score. That matches my water cooled CF 7970's at 1235MHz....


I had the card GPUs set to 1270MHz and memory at 1801MHz, I also dropped in a new CPU set to 4700 and replaced my Corsair H100 (fan controller went out) with a H100i









The CCC profile you advised someone about for Valley CrossFireX mode = Optimized 1x1 was that only for a 4 GPS configuration or is it valid for 2 GPUs?

Thanks,


----------



## 350 Malibu

350 Malibu - CPU i7 3960x @ 4.3 Ghz - GTX 560ti 448 x2 SLI; 797 GPU / 1950 Mem - 53.3 FPS - Score 2230

560's are getting old :-(


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> 
> In game shot


This pisses me off how the hell does a single gtx 660 beat a gtx 670 by over 30fps?
Am i missing something?


----------



## winkyeye

It's showing 2 660 Ti's on the top right...?


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Hangs head in shame......Guess i was missing something....sorry.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> some help from guys with quad gpus ----
> 
> i am on a sr2 with quad 7970 gigabyte oc editions ---gpu usage in quad is not over 55 - 60 % at most ---i have overclocked the cpu to 4ghz even but still the same - if i disable 2 gpus then the usage is 99% with 3 it falls to 70 % and with 4 it goes down to 55 % at most with the default setings mentioned .
> 
> i notice that if i up the res on the benchmark then the usage increases to 75 % at stays there --- i am baffled at this - whats the problem .


Sounds like a classic case of CPU bottleneck. Even at 5GHz I am bottlenecked with 3 cards.


----------



## Whalemeal

Got my third card today up.


----------



## psikeiro

delete pls


----------



## neoroy

Hello Karlitos I wanna update my SS









*Neoroy ---- 2600K @ 4.7GHz ---- GTX670 ; 1116/1702 ---- 47.2 ---- 1975*

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/00000edit2.jpg/

Thx.


----------



## michael-ocn

Some result screenshots read "GPU Model: Microsoft Basic Render Driver (yadayada)/NVIDIA Geforce GTX (yadayada)", while others just have the NVIDIA card shown there. What's the difference between the two type of setups?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Some result screenshots read "GPU Model: Microsoft Basic Render Driver (yadayada)/NVIDIA Geforce GTX (yadayada)", while others just have the NVIDIA card shown there. What's the difference between the two type of setups?


I think that those with the microsoft basic render have integrated graphics as part of their motherboard, while those without don't have any. I could be completely wrong though.

I'm not saying they are enabled, just that they are present on the system, as that wouldn't be possible


----------



## michael-ocn

Or is it... with virtu mvp?


----------



## Mongo

OK update I OC the cards some more after a Bios flash.

Mongo -- 2600K @ 4.9ghz -- 2x GTX Titans @ 1160/6610 -- 123.8 --- 5182


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> I'm using 13.2 Beta7. Create a profile in CCC for Valley.exe, then set CF mode to Optimize 1X1.


Optimize 1x1 offers a minor performance improvement for me, but results in major rendering issues with HDR lighting; it's nearly completely washed out with light in certain scenes.

I'm using the 13.2 beta 7s with 6950s in crossfire.


----------



## Zerk

so after some tweaking on the cards ive been able to pull this out of them but i will say I ran heaven 4.0 after this and it failed, also precision X had different values for the clock speeds much more what im used to as 1332 is a bit extreme for my cards so for what its worth.

[email protected] GTX670 4GB X2 @1332 and ram @7Ghz---score3530---FPS84.4---temps never over 62C


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I think that those with the microsoft basic render have integrated graphics as part of their motherboard, while those without don't have any. I could be completely wrong though.
> 
> I'm not saying they are enabled, just that they are present on the system, as that wouldn't be possible


It's a Windows 8 driver that handles the Metro UI.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Optimize 1x1 offers a minor performance improvement for me, but results in major rendering issues with HDR lighting; it's nearly completely washed out with light in certain scenes.
> 
> I'm using the 13.2 beta 7s with 6950s in crossfire.


It's only needed for 3+ cards


----------



## th3illusiveman

*Not a score post,* just something i found interesting. I got some excellent Overclocking scaling from my 7970 in this bench mark.

*Stock settings
* Core: 925Mhz Memory: 1375Mhz Score: 40.3 Fps



*Overclock settings
*Core: 1225Mhz Memory: 1820Mhz Score: 52.5 Fps



So a core/memory OC of 32.4% gives an improvement of 30.3% in FPS







that's great!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rick98761*
> 
> Quick question, I just got my first crossfire setup by buying a second 7970. From this thread I gather that I the new 13.2 beta 7 drivers should have a built in profile for this game. Thing is unless I manually make a profile these don't run in crossfire for this bench. Funny thing is if I create a profile just using the 1:1 setting my fps double but the benchmark still only thinks I'm using a single GPU. I don't have valley.exe listed in the available profile box if I select to use an AMD pre-defined profile. Why don't I have that option. Do I need to do more then install the 13.7b7 drivers? There are tons of listed profiles including new and upcoming games like crysis 3 and bioshock infinite, so I know my drivers are updating correctly. Sorry if this is a dumb question, just my first multi gpu experience.


You must be running in windows mode. If you play a game or bench in windows mode it will only use one card yoou have to use full screen to utilize both cards.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> It's a Windows 8 driver that handles the Metro UI.


Ah I wasn't even considering windows 8. Good to know.


----------



## SeanJ76

Wow look at those Titans go! Looks like this year it's all Nvidia as AMD isn't producing a new series till late Q3-Q4. I'm really interested to see how the 770/780 perform, we should start seeing engineering samples out later this month!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Wow look at those Titans go! Looks like this year it's all Nvidia as AMD isn't producing a new series till late Q3-Q4. I'm really interested to see how the 770/780 perform, we should start seeing engineering samples out later this month!


and where do you get that info from


----------



## Zerk

ok so more tweaks to memmory got me this, which beggs the question which is better for all around gaming.... high core clocks low mem clocks (~1332 core and 6.5Ghz mem) or high mem clocks (~1200 core 7.2Ghz Mem)?? oh and by the way I cant seem to get heaven 4.0 to work in full screen mode, anyone else have this problem, seems that it thinks just one of my monitors is fullscreen mode (it used to display on the middle one and black out the outer monitors in 1920x1080)


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerk*
> 
> ok so more tweaks to memmory got me this, which beggs the question which is better for all around gaming.... high core clocks low mem clocks (~1332 core and 6.5Ghz mem) or high mem clocks (~1200 core 7.2Ghz Mem)?? oh and by the way I cant seem to get heaven 4.0 to work in full screen mode, anyone else have this problem, seems that it thinks just one of my monitors is fullscreen mode (it used to display on the middle one and black out the outer monitors in 1920x1080)


Higher core clock is most likely always going to get better results than just raising memory clock. However, raising BOTH is going to see the best performance. That should be obvious though.


----------



## MegaHertz

*MegaHertz Intel i7-2600k @ 4.5 Ghz HIS 7970 IceQ x2 ; 1200 MHz / 1825 MHz 52.0 AVG. FPS 2175 Score*


----------



## DinaAngel

Hi, heres some scores of my 7970s trifire. with 5ghz 3930k
firstly cpuz validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2728137


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Higher core clock is most likely always going to get better results than just raising memory clock. However, raising BOTH is going to see the best performance. That should be obvious though.


On the 660s, because of the narrow 192bit bus, rasing the mem clock gives a bigger performance boost than the core clock.
Raising the mem clock 700-800MHz gives me 10-15% more.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaHertz*
> 
> *MegaHertz Intel i7-2600k @ 4.5 Ghz HIS 7970 IceQ x2 ; 1200 MHz / 1825 MHz 52.0 AVG. FPS 2175 Score*


Uh - what's the "x2" looks like a single 7970 result.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Uh - what's the "x2" looks like a single 7970 result.


It's the cooling HIS ICE Q x2 model


----------



## DinaAngel

hi does someone know how to fix this? iv tried latest driver and latest beta driver but to no avail. whats the best current trifire driver?
and look here. this is 10 sec in valley benchmark.
gpu 1 59% usage
gpu 2 56% usage
gpu 3 34% usage


----------



## EpiDx

Sapphire 7950 Dual-X 1150/1500 1.2v


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiDx*
> 
> Sapphire 7950 Dual-X 1150/1500 1.2v


read the OP on proper posting procedure and OC your memory more to get higher FPS. 1600-1700 should net 2-3 fps.


----------



## RR09SS

New high score for me here. Single Titan - i7 2700K @ 5.1ghz HT off.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Those of you with 2, 3, or 4 Titans, are any of you experiencing low GPU usage and/or throttling in the Valley benchmark? I don't experience NEARLY this amount in Unigine Heaven 4.0, but in Valley with Quad Titans, I'm experiencing an average of 50% GPU usage across all 4 GPUs even at 5ghz on the 3930k. I've tried the .14 Betas and I've swiched back to the .09 WHQL's for Titan.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> hi does someone know how to fix this? iv tried latest driver and latest beta driver but to no avail. whats the best current trifire driver?
> and look here. this is 10 sec in valley benchmark.
> gpu 1 59% usage
> gpu 2 56% usage
> gpu 3 34% usage


13.2 betas 6 and 7 are the best drivers for Valley right now. Have you set crossfire to 1x1 mode? That really helps with 3-4 GPU setups on this benchmark.


----------



## DigitalWind




----------



## MikeG

New high score for me:

MikeG --- i7-3770K @ 5.2GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1270 / 1830 ---- 52,2 FPS ---- 2184


----------



## Silvos00

Intel I7 3930k 4.6Ghz, Gigabyte 7950 1130/1580, 46,2


Edit: Had to re-submit, forgot to OC the CPU.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> New high score for me:
> 
> MikeG --- i7-3770K @ 5.2GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1270 / 1830 ---- 52,2 FPS ---- 2184
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


nice. what's gpu's asic?


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice. what's gpu's asic?


60.6% FWIW. I'm just running stock cooler/air.

(MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC Boost Edition)


----------



## Blameless

Blameless --- i7-3930K @ 4.3GHz ---- 2x HD 6950 CFX @ 925/1450 ---- 61,5 FPS ---- 2573



Signature system, 24/7 settings, stock GPU cooling.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> 60.6% FWIW. I'm just running stock cooler/air.
> 
> (MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC Boost Edition)


thanks. imo, msi 7950s are the best oc'ers.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> thanks. imo, msi 7950s are the best oc'ers.


my msi 7950 has a 88% asic can do trifire @ 1220 / 1725 not tried it on its own maybe worth a test my other 2 cards are asus directcuii v2 cards


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> my msi 7950 has a 88% asic can do trifire @ 1220 / 1725 not tried it on its own maybe worth a test my other 2 cards are asus directcuii v2 cards


please do. mine is 56% (windforce) and can do 1250/1750 but with a lot of volts, so, i think it is not a good oc'er based on the amount of juice needed.


----------



## DinaAngel

DinaAngel --- [email protected] 5Ghz ---- 7970 trifire ; 1100 / 1500 ---- 122.8 ---- 5137
Yay new score, fully working now, its mostly cpu limitations i guess.
trifire 7970s, 1100mhz, 3930k 5ghz with hyperthreading


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> 60.6% FWIW. I'm just running stock cooler/air.
> 
> (MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC Boost Edition)


whats your core / mem voltage?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> On the 660s, because of the narrow 192bit bus, rasing the mem clock gives a bigger performance boost than the core clock.
> Raising the mem clock 700-800MHz gives me 10-15% more.


Omg! you can do +700 or +800 on your memory clock?







. But what you said earlier is wrong though, for the 660's or any of the 600 series, i have found out that raising the Core clock actually yields way more performance than the memory clock.. People may say otherwise, but i am the fasterst 660 non ti user on this bench and My 660's are one of the highest clocking 660's i have seen in this forum @ 1293Mhz (core clock) on both cards, but they suck at memory clock, they only do 3354 Mhz stable, and 3404Mhz with artifacts







,that's +350Mhz on the memory, while some other people can easily do +600mhz . If memory clock was giving the boost you say it should, i won't be the fastest 660 non ti on this benchmark


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Omg! you can do +700 or +800 on your memory clock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But what you said earlier is wrong though, for the 660's or any of the 600 series, i have found out that raising the Core clock actually yields way more performance than the memory clock.. People may say otherwise, but i am the fasterst 660 non ti user on this bench and My 660's are one of the highest clocking 660's i have seen in this forum @ 1293Mhz (core clock) on both cards, but they suck at memory clock, they only do 3354 Mhz stable, and 3404Mhz with artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,that's +350Mhz on the memory, while some other people can easily do +600mhz . If memory clock was giving the boost you say it should, i won't be the fastest 660 non ti on this benchmark


When I had a 660 non-Ti that was the case. The mem maxed out around 400 and the core at 1241. So I swapped those out for 660 Ti's.
Now My mem can go up to 850, almost 670 speeds. You have to be able to get your mem that high to see a difference.

I can clock my 660 Ti to 1293MHz also, but with very low mem clocks, around 300 or so. But I can do 1280 with 725+ mem clock.
With low mem clocks and high core I get around 65fps, but with high mem clocks and lower core I get 74fps. I'm within 0.2 of the top Ti-SLI score.

This Valley benchmark is memory bandwidth heavy, that's why you see AMD cards doing very well. To compete in "this" benchmark, mem bandwidth is important.


----------



## alancsalt

Maybe with some cards and hardware combinations. With my GTX 580s doesn't seem to make any difference whether mem clock is at 2000 or 2200.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> hi does someone know how to fix this? iv tried latest driver and latest beta driver but to no avail. whats the best current trifire driver?
> and look here. this is 10 sec in valley benchmark.
> gpu 1 59% usage
> gpu 2 56% usage
> gpu 3 34% usage


i have quad gtcx 680 in my rampage 4 rig and its the same issue low gpu usage even at 4.8gjz pc pn the cpu ..


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have quad gtcx 680 in my rampage 4 rig and its the same issue low gpu usage even at 4.8gjz pc pn the cpu ..


I get around 50-55% GPU usage on all 4 of my Titans even at 5ghz on my 3930k with HT disabled in this bench, but in Heaven 4.0, GPU usage is much better. In BF3, GPU usage is fine however.

Quite odd. Hopefully there are some new driver updates soon from Nvidia.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I get around 50-55% GPU usage on all 4 of my Titans even at 5ghz on my 3930k with HT disabled in this bench, but in Heaven 4.0, GPU usage is much better. In BF3, GPU usage is fine however.
> 
> Quite odd. Hopefully there are some new driver updates soon from Nvidia.


It is drivers causing this - I had my 3770K at 4.8Ghz / 5.0Ghz / 5.3Ghz and GPU usage is exactly (Within 1% at least) the same.

So yah, all we can do is wait for new drivers.


----------



## DinaAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have quad gtcx 680 in my rampage 4 rig and its the same issue low gpu usage even at 4.8gjz pc pn the cpu ..


i fixed it


----------



## Tech09

Test.jpg 502k .jpg file


This is mine









Tech09
CPU: i7 3960x @ 5 GHz
GPU: GIGABYTE GTX 690 Quad SLI

I have not tryed to OC my cards yet, so this are on stock speed. Need to learn that still lol.


----------



## wermad

downloading now


----------



## kleinbird

kleinbird --- i5 2500k @ 4.5 Ghz --- GTX 570 ; 930 / 2000 --- 34,1 --- 1426

Looks like I have the fastest single GTX 570! Waaahooo







lol


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech09*
> 
> Test.jpg 502k .jpg file
> 
> 
> This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech09
> CPU: i7 3960x @ 5 GHz
> GPU: GIGABYTE GTX 690 Quad SLI
> 
> I have not tryed to OC my cards yet, so this are on stock speed. Need to learn that still lol.


You need to read the OP as well, it will tell you how to post you score in the correct format or it will be rejected.

This has to be repeated four to five times a day or maybe even more, like WTH.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> You need to read the OP as well, it will tell you how to post you score in the correct format or it will be rejected.
> 
> This has to be repeated four to five times a day or maybe even more, like WTH.


yup, problem will hopefully be fixed soon, just need karlitos to come back

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368857/benchmarking-tool-for-karlitos-valley-thread/0_20


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> New high score for me:
> 
> MikeG --- i7-3770K @ 5.2GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1270 / 1830 ---- 52,2 FPS ---- 2184


Your score seems too high for your clocks. I see Intel HD 4000 in your GPU Model, you should disable it.


----------



## winkyeye

After hardwiring my card and bringing the core voltage up to 1.48V, here is my resubmission

winkyeye --- i5 3570K @ 4.80Ghz ---- GTX 680 ; 1476/ 1725 ---- 55.2 FPS ---- 2309


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Your score seems too high for your clocks. I see Intel HD 4000 in your GPU Model, you should disable it.


I don't think there is a way to completely disable the HD4000 on the i7-3770K. There is no option in the BIOS, and I disabled it in Windows, but it still shows up on the Valley summary screen. I am not using Lucid Virtu if that's what you think. I had it installed once, but later removed it because it would cause my driver to crash when playing BF3. But you are right, my score does seem a bit low, so I will try for a better score.


----------



## hatrix216

Testing out new case fans to see where my GPU temperatures get. Bottom card is always 10 C lower than displayed in valley, as it only shows my first GPUs temp.

Core clocks a little lower, my official score in here was at 1050/1375, this was ran at 1020/1375. CPU clock is up from 4.4 to 4.6, but there isn't any noticeable difference in FPS or score.


----------



## kanaflexbbq

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/00000lt.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

kanaflexbbq --- i7 2700K @ 4.70Ghz ---- GTX 670 SLI ; 1367/ 3404 ---- 86,8 FPS ---- 3632


----------



## AdamK47

My results with wimpy overclocks:

AdamK47 ---- i7 3960X ---- GTX Titan 3-Way SLI ---- 132.0 FPS ---- 5522

Specs:
Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.5GHz
ASRock X79 Extreme11
32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws Z @ 2400 DDR
Three Nvidia GTX Titans in 3-Way SLI
--314.14 drivers / +100 core & +50 mem
256GB Vertex 4 SSD
Six 512GB Vertex 4 SSDs in RAID-0
4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD
Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
Cooler Master HAF-X case
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme cooler
Corsair AX1200 power supply


----------



## pcguru000

pcguru000 --- Intel Core i5 [email protected] ---- GTX Titan ; *1175* / 3652 ---- 76.2 ---- 3188



Thank you Naennon, I was going to quit abusing my new $1k video card but this tweak made it all worth it. Looks like i have better silicon than I expected!!!

*Per the post below! (thanks again, i did not realize) i've updated my core clock above.*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> pcguru000 --- Intel Core i5 [email protected] ---- GTX Titan ; 1392 / 3652 ---- 76.2 ---- 3188
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Naennon, I was going to quit abusing my new $1k video card but this tweak made it all worth it. Looks like i have better silicon than I expected!!!


Keep in mind the core clock reported in valley isn't right, where in screen it said I was at 1396Mhz the clock was actually running 1228Mhz with a drop to 1215.


----------



## lilchronic

yea my 670ftw runs a 1293mhz core clock in vally when it really is 1215mhz core clock, vally reads the max boost so with unlocked bios its max boost is 1293mhz and vally reads it correctly.

has any1 unlocked the titan yet??


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea my 670ftw runs a 1293mhz core clock in vally when it really is 1215mhz core clock, vally reads the max boost so with unlocked bios its max boost is 1293mhz and vally reads it correctly.
> 
> has any1 unlocked the titan yet??


Think Vince is the only one, & he hasn't shared the mods yet. I've done some hardmodding on mine, but it isn't helping much on air & water cooling so far.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Think Vince is the only one, & he hasn't shared the mods yet. I've done some hardmodding on mine, but it isn't helping much on air & water cooling so far.


throttling issues ??


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> throttling issues ??


Yeah, I can hit higher clocks, but then it throttles more in other places so scores pretty much stay the same. I ran it at +194 to get the 3404 score, after modding i can hit higher clocks, but the best score I got in valley after modding is 3416. Wasn't even worth updating.
But hoping the mods can come in handy for cold temps. At least until a mod that bypasses the power limits makes it to the public.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yeah, I can hit higher clocks, but then it throttles more in other places so scores pretty much stay the same. I ran it at +194 to get the 3404 score, after modding i can hit higher clocks, but the best score I got in valley after modding is 3416. Wasn't even worth updating.
> But hoping the mods can come in handy for cold temps. At least until a mod that bypasses the power limits makes it to the public.


yea that happens to my 670 the higher i oc the worse it throttles but thats with the voltage mod it runs fine with stock bios no throttling at all. also when i lower my fan rate on my unlocked card i gets less throttling, well i can run vally without it throttling but crysis 3 and some new games it throttles


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by MikeG
> 
> 60.6% FWIW. I'm just running stock cooler/air.
> 
> (MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC Boost Edition)
> 
> 
> 
> whats your core / mem voltage?
Click to expand...

1.3V / 1.6V


----------



## MikeG

I managed to squeeze in another .5 FPS. My new best score:

MikeG --- i7-3770K @ 5.3GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1278 / 1833 ---- 52,7 FPS ---- 2204


----------



## hatrix216

Is it normal to not see exactly 99% GPU utilization when running the benchmark ?

It seems that when I'm getting higher FPS, like when It's 60+, I see around 95% usage on both GPUs, and when it goes to like 112 on some of the benchmark passes I see 99% usage.

However, when it goes through the parts where it's raining, I get FPS that goes down to around 43 FPS, and my GPU usage also goes down to about 88-89% for both GPU.

That seems kind of odd to me ? Wouldn't GPU usage be HIGHER during more intense parts where I get lower FPS than when parts where my FPS is really high ?

I'm about to install the beta 7 drivers, as I'm on beta 6 and install the crossfire profiles and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Is it normal to not see exactly 99% GPU utilization when running the benchmark ?
> 
> It seems that when I'm getting higher FPS, like when It's 60+, I see around 95% usage on both GPUs, and when it goes to like 112 on some of the benchmark passes I see 99% usage.
> 
> However, when it goes through the parts where it's raining, I get FPS that goes down to around 43 FPS, and my GPU usage also goes down to about 88-89% for both GPU.
> 
> That seems kind of odd to me ? Wouldn't GPU usage be HIGHER during more intense parts where I get lower FPS than when parts where my FPS is really high ?
> 
> I'm about to install the beta 7 drivers, as I'm on beta 6 and install the crossfire profiles and see if it makes any difference.


I just went through the bench and I have seen gpu utilization of 99% down to 89%. My cpu is at 4.7GHz. I would say it's normal for this bench and if you were asking if your cpu was bottlenecking your cards, then that's a no. Atleast in this bench.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I was rather proud of my trusty old GTX 580 Lightning with this score:



*Keep in mind that's at 2560 x 1440* (obviously not a submission, just for fun).


----------



## lilchronic

IF ANYONE HERE PLANS ON SELLING THERE GTX 670 FTW I WANT IT.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I just went through the bench and I have seen gpu utilization of 99% down to 89%. My cpu is at 4.7GHz. I would say it's normal for this bench and if you were asking if your cpu was bottlenecking your cards, then that's a no. Atleast in this bench.


Oh no, I know it's not bottlenecking my cards, that's why I thought the GPU utilization thing was strange.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I was rather proud of my trusty old GTX 580 Lightning with this score:
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep in mind that's at 2560 x 1440* (obviously not a submission, just for fun).


I've had a 580 in this rig for a few days & just pulled it out yesterday, but decided to try the gt210 I put in it for browsing.



Also at 1440p. If only valley could read less than 1 fps, it took almost 6 minutes from start to finish.
Makes the Titan look pretty good for price/performance...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've had a 580 in this rig for a few days & just pulled it out yesterday, but decided to try the gt210 I put in it for browsing.
> 
> 
> 
> Also at 1440p. If only valley could read less than 1 fps, it took almost 6 minutes from start to finish.
> Makes the Titan look pretty good for price/performance...


That's hilarious







nice one


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- i7-3930K @ 4.95GHz ---- Tri-SLI GTX 580 ; 976 / 2100 ---- 117,3 FPS ---- 4909


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- i7-3930K @ 4.95GHz ---- Tri-SLI GTX 580 ; 976 / 2100 ---- 117,3 FPS ---- 4909


Getting better and better o salty one


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- i7-3930K @ 4.95GHz ---- Tri-SLI GTX 580 ; 978 / 2100 ---- 117,3 FPS ---- 4910


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- i7-3930K @ 4.95GHz ---- Tri-SLI GTX 580 ; 978 / 2100 ---- 117,3 FPS ---- 4910


Amazing results on that setup mate - Whatever magic you are doing, please share









I tried countless of tweaks, OS re-installs, Nvidia Inspector tweaks - Futile









At the moment I am chanting and praying for an updated driver release from Nvidia soon - Seems like the ones recently released been rushed and not really well thought-through.


----------



## alancsalt

No magic. Was about to go quad today. New card arrived, but once assembled, one of the old cards died. May have been an act of natural selection, as Tri-SLi scores improved. Will try to do better, but gains are tiny now.....

Water cooled. Running 1175mv. Limit in bios raised to 1.23v.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No magic. Was about to go quad today. New card arrived, but once assembled, one of the old cards died. May have been an act of natural selection, as Tri-SLi scores improved. Will try to do better, but gains are tiny now.....
> 
> Water cooled. Running 1175mv. Limit in bios raised to 1.23v.


LOL @ Natural selection *Wipes coffee off chin*.

Yah, I am running my 680s at 146X CORE / 3700 MEMORY (EVBOT at 1.35 Voltage CORE and 1.65 Voltage MEMORY) - Been running the test, at those clocks, at 4.8 Ghz / 5.0 Ghz and a suicide run at 5.25 Ghz - Score was MORE OR LESS the exact same, so was GPU usage and CPU for that matter - Yoda: For above 2-way sli I think we need driver improvement. Yeesssssss.


----------



## pcguru000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Keep in mind the core clock reported in valley isn't right, where in screen it said I was at 1396Mhz the clock was actually running 1228Mhz with a drop to 1215.


Thank you! I was wondering about this number it did seem strange, I'll go look at that in precision.

EDIT- yeah that makes more sense I was running at 1175 not 1392 haha.


----------



## Icarian

Icarian --- Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4.5 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1215 MHz / 1879 MHz --- 47.5 FPS --- 1987



I'm not really satisfied with this score, I'm seeing people with just a bit "higher" (ex. 40-50 MHz more on the core but 150-200 Mhz less on memory) overclock on their 670 get 49+ FPS, I tought I would be getting 48 at least

Also, I did a run yesterday with older drivers (306.97) and I wasn't getting even 47 FPS, I'm sure I can do something to get a higher score without OCing more, but I don't know what :/


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> I'm not really satisfied with this score, I'm seeing people with just a bit "higher" (ex. 40-50 MHz more on the core but 150-200 Mhz less on memory) overclock on their 670 get 49+ FPS, I tought I would be getting 48 at least


I've been meaning to make another run after turning off some background daemons and startup programs, windows sidebar and stkynotes, and this handful cyberlink gremlins, media sharing gremlins... but haven't gotten around to it yet. My score has a good max fps (88), but a low min fps (22.9), and a so so avg (46.5). I wonder how much i can bring that up w/o touching any clocks.

Is there any temp sensor on gpu's vram and a sw tool to monitor that?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I've been meaning to make another run after turning off some background daemons and startup programs, windows sidebar and stkynotes, and this handful cyberlink gremlins, media sharing gremlins... but haven't gotten around to it yet. My score has a good max fps (88), but a low min fps (22.9), and a so so avg (46.5). I wonder how much i can bring that up w/o touching any clocks.
> 
> Is there any temp sensor on gpu's vram and a sw tool to monitor that?


Gpu-z

Edit: thought you said vrms VRAM don't have temp sensors


----------



## michael-ocn

Both gpuz 6.7 and evga's nv-z 4.6 just show me one temp, the gpu temp. The evga tool has a place in the ui to show pcb temp, but it just shows "n/a" there. I see some folks with much higher mem clocks but am wary of running mine up w/o any visibility into what thermal impact that might be having.


----------



## pcguru000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Both gpuz 6.7 and evga's nv-z 4.6 just show me one temp, the gpu temp. The evga tool has a place in the ui to show pcb temp, but it just shows "n/a" there. I see some folks with much higher mem clocks but am wary of running mine up w/o any visibility into what thermal impact that might be having.


i was running 600-700mhz over on memory while benching' and it still runs fine.

I generally only OC my gpu's though for benching, then roll it back to stock or close to stock for longevity sake.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> I managed to squeeze in another .5 FPS. My new best score:
> 
> MikeG --- i7-3770K @ 5.3GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1278 / 1833 ---- 52,7 FPS ---- 2204


Has your CPU overclock (5.3Ghz) affected your AVG FPS at all? I ask because our scores are about the same, I have a slower CPU but higher GPU clocks. I get 52.5 AVG FPS with a 3570K @ 4.8Ghz and GPU clocks of 1325/1860.
Just trying to make sense of it


----------



## Silvos00

Mine has slightly. I'll have to run a test to get you exact numbers, but I bumped it from 3.2 W/O HT, to 4.7 with HT.


----------



## EpiDx

epidx --- [email protected] 3.3Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 Dual-X ; 1195 / 1715 ---- AVG. FPS 46.9---- Score 1962


----------



## michael-ocn

[edit: this ones obsolete too, see post 2473]

michael-ocn --- i7 875k @ 3.89Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1267 / 6908---- 46,9 FPS ---- 1964

I got a slightly better score after shutting down a couple of things running in the background and turning off the aero theme in windows 7, without changing cpu or gpu clocks. Went from 1950 to 1964.


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Has your CPU overclock (5.3Ghz) affected your AVG FPS at all? I ask because our scores are about the same, I have a slower CPU but higher GPU clocks. I get 52.5 AVG FPS with a 3570K @ 4.8Ghz and GPU clocks of 1325/1860.
> Just trying to make sense of it


I just got my 7950 and haven't done a whole lot of benching with it yet, but I think I got a slight improvement (maybe 1 FPS) with my CPU clocked at 5.2GHz vs. 5.0GHz. I also have my motherboard memory set at 2400Mhz. The last run I did, was at 5.3GHz / 2660MHz, but I don't have anything to compare it with, so I'm not sure if it helped. I wish I could get 1325MHz on my GPU clock. Mine maxes out at about 1277. I wonder if you could be throttling? What do you get when you run at 1300MHz? I also optimized my Windows 7 settings with AVG PC Tuneup, so that may have also helped.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Has your CPU overclock (5.3Ghz) affected your AVG FPS at all? I ask because our scores are about the same, I have a slower CPU but higher GPU clocks. I get 52.5 AVG FPS with a 3570K @ 4.8Ghz and GPU clocks of 1325/1860.
> Just trying to make sense of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my 7950 and haven't done a whole lot of benching with it yet, but I think I got a slight improvement (maybe 1 FPS) with my CPU clocked at 5.2GHz vs. 5.0GHz. I also have my motherboard memory set at 2400Mhz. The last run I did, was at 5.3GHz / 2660MHz, but I don't have anything to compare it with, so I'm not sure if it helped. I wish I could get 1325MHz on my GPU clock. Mine maxes out at about 1277. I wonder if you could be throttling? What do you get when you run at 1300MHz? I also optimized my Windows 7 settings with AVG PC Tuneup, so that may have also helped.
Click to expand...

CPU clock doesn't matter a whole lot as long as its not a bottleneck which again is hard to do on single gpu. When you're pushing quad cards, then the CPU speed becomes a limiting factor.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- i7-3930K @ 4.95GHz ---- Tri-SLI GTX 580 ; 976 / 2100 ---- 117,3 FPS ---- 4909


excellent over clocking on the gpus / cpu ....

ur score with gtx 580 tri sli is more then my score with quad 7970 ............ahhhhhhh i am going to bang my head on the wall now after this


----------



## brown bird

brown bird --- i7 3930K @ 4.8 GHz --- Diamond 7970 @ 1220 MHz / 1640 MHz --- 51.1 FPS --- 2140


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys I'm back







(or







)

Will procede to mega update tomorrow, just need to get some sleep.

Cuba


Spoiler: Cuba


----------



## Deadboy90

Deadboy90

FX 8320 @4.0

Crossfire 6850's

880/ 1080

34,6 FPS

1449
Yea, Im feeling awesome now lol! Xfire 6850's baby!


----------



## Janac

so, i am the best with 7870


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Welcome back Karlitos!


----------



## michael-ocn

michael-ocn --- i7 875k @ 3.89Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1267 / 7012---- 47,2 FPS ---- 1977

I haven't really found the max yet, have not been systematic at all about it. Bumped up the mem clock and the score went up a little, from 1964 to 1977. I"m really not sure I should leave it with these settings for regular use? Also, I've seen others with a higher score but lower clocks and I'm wondering if gunk I have running in windows (like av software) explains that, or maybe SSD vs HD is a better explanation.


----------



## sanitarium




----------



## Jpmboy

the entry for post 2201 is recorded in the spreadsheet incorrectly.


----------



## CDMAN

Update


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the entry for post 2201 is recorded in the spreadsheet incorrectly.


Max fps (161,8) instead of fps (98,6) , and he's in the waiting queue spreadsheet...... ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/2200#post_19469241


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> so, i am the best with 7870


Not for long my friend


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 --- i7-3570K @ 4.5GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1150 / 1500 ---- 52,4 FPS ---- 2192


----------



## KaRLiToS

I am making updates, can someone tell me if having Intel Integrated GPU active is making a difference, I see some suspicious score?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am making updates, can someone tell me if having Intel Integrated GPU active is making a difference, I see some suspicious score?


Thats what i see with lucid mvp tool:


----------



## pcguru000

I turned on Lucid and ran it as well, made a 3-4 frame average LOWER difference, I think the i5's do better just being a CPU and not integrating as well...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I turned on Lucid and ran it as well, made a 3-4 frame average LOWER difference, I think the i5's do better just being a CPU and not integrating as well...


Have you ticked the H mode?
I always get better numbers, the percentage of difference depends on mvp sw app support.


----------



## justanoldman

I have seen it get a little better score too. It would seem that it should be turned off for the purposes of the spreadsheet.


----------



## sugarhell

If you are lucky you can get 3-5 fps more with lucid mvp tool


----------



## KaRLiToS

I would need some feedback on Lucid tool and Integrated Graphics and things like that, we are now 399 members in the spreadsheet, its one hell of a job to manage (took 3 hours to verify all screenshots and score and update). I would like help in spotting what is legit and what is not, no PM here, everyone should be informed.

*People who were not entered did something incorreclty (form or wrong screenshot) or suspected of cheating. Please I need the help of everyone for this*.


----------



## michael-ocn

Thank you for putting this together. Great thread and all the charts are fantastic.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wow dude, you get butt-hurt far too often. That is correct that this new benchmark thread would not be for you. Even just two Titan's is using low GPU% in many area's of these benchmaarks at 1080P. You obviously do not understand the dynamic of running 3-4 top end GPU's at 1080P, nor that owners of 3-4 top end GPU's would not only have a single 1080P monitor. I think someone is scared of the results of this new benchmark thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Karlito's doesn't want to do it, I'll make one myself.


I'll do it, *if only a mod can give me the second Post*, i'll create another spearsheet and Form for triple monitors resolution.


----------



## lilchronic

heres is mine with lucid logix 5 fps gain


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> heres is mine with lucid logix 5 fps gain


Can you unplug your igpu cable and re-run your test pls?


----------



## michael-ocn

^^ what a screaming 670 single score... that's just awesome! so what are you clocking/volting that thing at?


----------



## KaRLiToS

What should I do now, I cannot verify all 400 members to check for lucid or iGPU, too much work for an un-paid job, lol. If someone can help me spot suspicious score in *Top 30 only*.

lilchronic did not enter his lucid score in the form.







thanks Chronic.

I don't get why people have to cheat to get 3 or 4 fps, its a friendly game.

Fortunately, it doesn't change the graphs by much, or don't change them at all. What is most important to me is not the spreasheet but the graphs, it gives perfect idea, if only Someone with Quad-Titan post his score here.

*I'll do triple monitors score/spreadsheet/graphs soon. Should I do another thread or in this same thread but in the second post?*


----------



## Trexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> melodystyle2003 --- i7-3570K @ 4.5GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1150 / 1500 ---- 52,4 FPS ---- 2192


Can you re-run the test with igpu disabled (disable virtu mvp)?

Then you will see the real score.

~45.5 and under 2000.

@Carlitos

Excellent job mate!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Can you unplug your igpu cable and re-run your test pls?


no virtu mvp


----------



## sugarhell

New drivers

http://www.overclock.net/t/1371510/amd-catalyst-13-3-beta-2-12-100-17-0-march-14#post_19523551


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Guys, do you want to use this tool made by rbby258 :TOOL FOUND HERE. Will help prevent cheating. I openned a poll for this.*


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexx*
> 
> Can you re-run the test with igpu disabled (disable virtu mvp)?
> 
> Then you will see the real score.
> 
> ~45.5 and under 2000.
> 
> @Carlitos
> 
> Excellent job mate!


You were right, it was even better!
melodystyle2003 --- i7-3570K @ 4.5GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1150 / 1500 ---- 52,9 FPS ---- 2215
Lucid is off *.-*

Keep in mind that my monitor is 1680*1050.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> I just got my 7950 and haven't done a whole lot of benching with it yet, but I think I got a slight improvement (maybe 1 FPS) with my CPU clocked at 5.2GHz vs. 5.0GHz. I also have my motherboard memory set at 2400Mhz. The last run I did, was at 5.3GHz / 2660MHz, but I don't have anything to compare it with, so I'm not sure if it helped. I wish I could get 1325MHz on my GPU clock. Mine maxes out at about 1277. I wonder if you could be throttling? What do you get when you run at 1300MHz? I also optimized my Windows 7 settings with AVG PC Tuneup, so that may have also helped.


Not sure? I will run it later today and see







Not sure if it's throttling - The temps are right about 60c and my VRMS are 90c+ . I know it's kind of high on the VRM side, but I use these clocks for this benchmark @ 1.25v. I game @ 1250/1650 @ 1.175 stable. Do you know what would cause it to throttle? I also wonder if my Ram clocks are making a difference? I am only @ 1866Mhz.

Hate to ask again, but you are 100% sure your Lucid is set to off?


----------



## FtW 420

Little update, about all I accomplished last night testing a couple things. With boost it was sticking at 1254Mhz.

FtW 420 --- i7-3770K @ 5.7GHz ---- gtx titan @ 1102 / 1803 ---- 84.3 FPS ---- 3527


----------



## pcguru000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> How did you just blow the doors off every other Titan so far?
> Something special you are doing, or a unique golden card?


I'm trying to put those "doors" back on :>

I don't doubt that his I7 HT really helped. I got about a 10FPS avg. increase going from 4.2ghz to 4.8ghz- and I would VERY much expect that Unigine's got some well optimized virtualization code for making good use of HT. That and his clocks are higher than mine on the GPU- i think i could go higher but it was getting unstable.

EDIT:

AND HE POSTS JUST BEFORE ME.

lol Good work 420- impressed.
EDIT 2:_

5.7ghz!!!?!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I'm trying to put those "doors" back on :>
> 
> I don't doubt that his I7 HT really helped. I got about a 10FPS avg. increase going from 4.2ghz to 4.8ghz- and I would VERY much expect that Unigine's got some well optimized virtualization code for making good use of HT. That and his clocks are higher than mine on the GPU- i think i could go higher but it was getting unstable.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> AND HE POSTS JUST BEFORE ME.
> 
> lol Good work 420- impressed.
> EDIT 2:_
> 
> 5.7ghz!!!?!


I think much of it is in the card, bit higher asic than any other titan I've seen so far, + my setup. I don't use cases so no issues with airflow, & no heaters downstairs here so the living room averages a bit under 20°C ambient.

Not sure how much the cpu clock might affect things, I was actually planning to bench 3dmark11 last night & was just going to test a bit with valley but an nvidia driver corruption cut me off right after I ran that, could not boot to desktop anymore except in safe mode.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> EDIT 2:_
> 
> 5.7ghz!!!?!


Gotta love DICE (Which is what 420 usually run with ? ) - Getting my LD Phase Change system in a few days - I am like a caged lion at the moment, lol.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Gotta love DICE (Which is what 420 usually run with ? ) - Getting my LD Phase Change system in a few days - I am like a caged lion at the moment, lol.


ln2 mostly


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> ln2 mostly


Aaaah - To bad it is near impossible to get here in Denmark.

I thought about setting up a seperate system for DICE a few weeks back, but went with the LD Phase Change for 24/7 use.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Aaaah - To bad it is near impossible to get here in Denmark.
> 
> I thought about setting up a seperate system for DICE a few weeks back, but went with the LD Phase Change for 24/7 use.


Ln2 & phase here, last night I was using ln2 though, I rarely use DICE these days. Just got the pot all pulled down when i corrupted the driver last night though, hate when a bench session gets cut off right before I get to the fun stuff. Backup OSes next time...

LD does great work, that was actually what I wanted when looking at phase but got a great deal from a local builder on the cascade & single stages I have. If you are delidded, don't freeze the 3770k with liquid metal TIM!


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ln2 & phase here, last night I was using ln2 though, I rarely use DICE these days. Just got the pot all pulled down when i corrupted the driver last night though, hate when a bench session gets cut off right before I get to the fun stuff. Backup OSes next time...
> 
> LD does great work, that was actually what I wanted when looking at phase but got a great deal from a local builder on the cascade & single stages I have. If you are delidded, don't freeze the 3770k with liquid metal TIM!


Yah - I got a 3960X ES on my table.

My options are:

Use a NEW (I dont want the liquid metal TIM exploding in my rig,lol) 3770K and the UP7 I already have installed.

Use the 3960X ES (Which I been TOLD is a really good OC sample) and get me a X79 board ....

Not quite made up my mind yet, lol.


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Hate to ask again, but you are 100% sure your Lucid is set to off?


Absolutely, turned off and uninstalled. I actually tried the Valley benchmark once with Lucid installed and enabled, but I think my score was actually worse.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Yah - I got a 3960X ES on my table.
> 
> My options are:
> 
> Use a NEW (I dont want the liquid metal TIM exploding in my rig,lol) 3770K and the UP7 I already have installed.
> 
> Use the 3960X ES (Which I been TOLD is a really good OC sample) and get me a X79 board ....
> 
> Not quite made up my mind yet, lol.


It's a tough call, 3770k is awesome for many things, but for multithread apps & benches can't beat a good hexcore.
The liquid metal tim doesn't do anything drastic, but it behaves strangely when cold. The liquid metal was fine with air & water, but get it cold & then load up the cpu, it literally runs away from the die.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It's a tough call, 3770k is awesome for many things, but for multithread apps & benches can't beat a good hexcore.
> The liquid metal tim doesn't do anything drastic, but it behaves strangely when cold. The liquid metal was fine with air & water, but get it cold & then load up the cpu, it literally runs away from the die.


Yah, I think I stumbled across a post or two about the "Pumping Effect" (Rapid heat and cold pushes the TIM away).

Anyhow, this is a topic for another thread - Sorry for the de-rail and all


----------



## KaRLiToS

This thread is for anything related to GPU, GPU and score optimization









No worries.


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> I managed to squeeze in another .5 FPS. My new best score:
> 
> MikeG --- i7-3770K @ 5.3GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1278 / 1833 ---- 52,7 FPS ---- 2204


*Karlitos* - Are you not going to enter my score? Come on man, I busted my butt to get this score and risked damaging my card. It took four hours of benching, not to mention the work involved to relocate my rig to the balcony so I could take advantage of the 41F night air. I set my volts to 1.3 Core and 1.6 on the memory.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> *Karlitos* - Are you not going to enter my score? Come on man, I busted my butt to get this score and risked damaging my card. It took four hours of benching, not to mention the work involved to relocate my rig to the balcony so I could take advantage of the 41F night air. I set my volts to 1.3 Core and 1.6 on the memory.


i did 1.3 core 1.725 mem on all 3 of my 7950's, i also disabled crossfire to see what my msi card did like i think me and you spoke about a few days ago, best i could do was 1310 / 1725 mem i didnt push them mem just the core so probably could of got more


----------



## MikeG

What voltage is considered the red zone on the memory?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> What voltage is considered the red zone on the memory?


Im not sure i didn't really want to go above 1700 or so

13.2 b7 trifire 7950's at 900/1250



*
13.3 b2 trifire 7950's at 900/1250
*


----------



## Trexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> You were right, it was even better!
> melodystyle2003 --- i7-3570K @ 4.5GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1150 / 1500 ---- 52,9 FPS ---- 2215
> Lucid is off *.-*
> 
> Keep in mind that my monitor is 1680*1050.


I am really sorry. I didn't noticed your monitor resolution.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is correct that this new benchmark thread would not be for you. Even just two Titan's is using low GPU% in many area's of these benchmaarks at 1080P. You obviously do not understand the dynamic of running 3-4 top end GPU's at 1080P, nor that owners of 3-4 top end GPU's would not only have a single 1080P monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Karlito's doesn't want to do it, I'll make one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do it, *if only a mod can give me the second Post*, i'll create another spearsheet and Form for triple monitors resolution.
Click to expand...

You used to be able to do that in VBulletin (AFAIK), but I don't think that capacity exists in Huddler. I know the ownership of a first post (OP) can be changed. I don't think a new post can be inserted with Huddler either. Just in case I am wrong I have made a query and am waiting for a response.


----------



## alawadhi3000

alawadhi3000 --- i7-2600K @ 4.5GHz ---- GTX670 ; 1050 / 1775 ---- 47,6 FPS ---- 1992

Boost clock is stuck on 1280MHz.


----------



## BenchAndGames

BenchAndGames --- [email protected] 4.5 Ghz ---- 2x GTX 680 MSI TF III ( SLI ) ; 1058 stock ( boost 1150 ) / 3005 stock ---- AVG. FPS 83.7 ---- Score 3504


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You used to be able to do that in VBulletin (AFAIK), but I don't think that capacity exists in Huddler. I know the ownership of a first post (OP) can be changed. I don't think a new post can be inserted with Huddler either. Just in case I am wrong I have made a query and am waiting for a response.


Thanks so much alancsalt, I would rep you if I could









On another note, I would like to thank everyone who encourage me in buidling this thread. This thread will still be growing with the new 5760x1080 section. This will start to be interesting.


----------



## rick98761

Does anyone else have this software saying they have a single GPU when you have 2 and its clearly using both? I have 2 7970's but it reports as a single.

This is my GPU line from results: GPU model:
Microsoft Basic Render Driver 12.100.17.0/AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series 12.100.17.0 (3072MB) x1


----------



## Neskia

Neskia --- 3770K @ 4.5GHz --- 1 x 670 @ 1346MHz / 3752Mhz --- 47.3 FPS --- 1978


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega --- 3960X @ 5.1GHz --- Titan SLI @ 1137MHz / 3729Mhz --- 139.4 FPS --- 5831










I don't expect this to be up long, my Titans are horrible over-clockers and water blocks did nothing.


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Im not sure i didn't really want to go above 1700 or so
> 
> 13.2 b7 trifire 7950's at 900/1250
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 13.3 b2 trifire 7950's at 900/1250
> *


I generally run my video memory from 1801 to 1808MHz

Just saw Corsair released the new Vengeance memory at 3000 MHz, I wonder what kind of improvement this would offer for the Valley benchmark testing...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neskia*
> 
> Neskia --- 3770K @ 4.5GHz --- 1 x 670 @ 1343MHz / 3744Mhz --- 47.2 FPS --- 1974


@Neskia, you've got higher gpu clocks and a better cpu at a higher clock than I do, but somehow i got a (very slightly) higher score of 1977. I don't know why that is but I'd like to understand that. I'd expect you to be getting a higher score with those clocks considering mine are at 1267/3506 paired with a first gen i7-875k at 3.89 (also running win7).

Do you have anything else running during benching that also utilizes the gpu? I added 15 or so to my score by turning off a windows aero theme and by quitting the windows sidebar. Aero definitely uses the gpu, not as sure about things in the sidebar.

Seems like it must be a difference in software / system config outside of the benchmarking program.


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega --- 3960X @ 5.1GHz --- Titan SLI @ 1150MHz / 3729Mhz --- 140.0 FPS --- 5858










Finally broke the 140 mark with two GPU's. Only 16% behind the 4x 7970 leader now.







Time for bed.


----------



## Joa3d43

*UPDATE please
*
Joa3d43 --- 3770K @ 5GHz --- 3 x 670 @ 1150 / 3402 --- 122.4 FPS --- 5121


----------



## Joa3d43

...fixed that path to the screenshots on my new bench drive, so please UPDATE the UPDATE







Thanks !


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> I generally run my video memory from 1801 to 1808MHz
> 
> Just saw Corsair released the new Vengeance memory at 3000 MHz, I wonder what kind of improvement this would offer for the Valley benchmark testing...


If your referring to where I wrote 1700 I was talking about 1.7v for the vmem or if your was talking about my clocks which are stock 900/1250 that was to compare the 2 drivers.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Should We forbid Integrated Graphics and Microsoft Basic Render Driver ???*

Thanks all for your contribution.



@Hoodz, sorry I had to remove you because some rules were not respected. Thank you for your comprehension.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Should We forbid Integrated Graphics and Microsoft Basic Render Driver ???*
> 
> Thanks all for your contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> @Hoodz, sorry I had to remove you because some rules were not respected. Thank you for your comprehension.


In terms of using them, yes. Getting it to not display can be tricky depending on the system. But yes, you shouldn't be using them.


----------



## sugarhell

I dont even have the drivers for the hd4k and still on valley i see microsoft render driver


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> In terms of using them, yes. Getting it to not display can be tricky depending on the system. But yes, you shouldn't be using them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I dont even have the drivers for the hd4k and still on valley i see microsoft render driver


I think it is very touchy.


----------



## SadistBlinx

SadistBlinx --- i7 3820QM @ 2.7 Ghz ---- GTX 680M ; 719 / 1800 ---- 25,6 ---- 1072



Should i feel disappointed with this score? I do have around 140 processes running in the background.. Stock clocks on laptop heh:thumb:


----------



## Rbby258

can i just say before people vote no on the poll can you not download it and try it and then make your decision. Its so easy to submit scores that way, it does it all for you basically

just fill in the details then click bench, that's it


http://www.overclock.net/t/1368857/benchmarking-tool-for-karlitos-valley-thread/0_20


----------



## th3illusiveman

that's a nice tool man









edit: well that came out wrong


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> that's a nice tool man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: well that came out wrong


ha, go test it out









100+ hours and over 2500 lines of code


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Should We forbid Integrated Graphics and Microsoft Basic Render Driver ???*
> 
> Thanks all for your contribution.


Oh does using that increase your score? Hadn't realized.


----------



## CryptixA28

How do i get it not to display??

Heres my last 3dmark11 run http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6197690 it shows it under graphics secondary as 0,0,0,0 so I don't think it's doing anything but i have no idea how to stop it from showing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Should We forbid Integrated Graphics and Microsoft Basic Render Driver ???*
> 
> Thanks all for your contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> @Hoodz, sorry I had to remove you because some rules were not respected. Thank you for your comprehension.


----------



## Rystofer

Hmmmm, I always seem to screw these posts up by forgetting something why should this be any different? Well here goes my screen shot  Now I will go in overclock my CPU and my GPU my Ram and then see what I can muster out of my little single card rig.


----------



## B3g5l

B3G5L --- i5 3570k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- Sapphire 7970 ; 1275 / 1625 ---- 52.3 ---- 2187



Not sure I have everything I need in this post or not but if not please let me know.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3g5l*
> 
> B3G5L --- i5 3570k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- Sapphire 7970 ; 1275 / 1625 ---- 52.3 ---- 2187
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I have everything I need in this post or not but if not please let me know.


OC your memory more for a higher score


----------



## fewness

another 5fps gained with new beta drive.


----------



## B3g5l

When I do it seems to drop my scores. That 1625 seems to be the happy spot for some reason. I don't know why. I hoped that when I go water it would maybe let me go up but that doesn't make sense to me either. lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Should We forbid Integrated Graphics and Microsoft Basic Render Driver ???*
> 
> Thanks all for your contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> @Hoodz, sorry I had to remove you because some rules were not respected. Thank you for your comprehension.


i dont think we should be using it unless u want to make another category for the people that do


----------



## GreenNeon

*GreenNeon --- i7 3770k @ 4.2Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 680 ; 1306 / 3370 ---- 48.4 ---- 2024*


----------



## cam51037

cam51037 --- i5 3570k @ 4.4 ---- GTX 670 ; 1293 / 3105 ---- 42.1 ---- 1763


Not sure if my score is average or low for a 670...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> another 5fps gained with new beta drive.


There is a new beta driver? I am still using the old 314.21.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is a new beta driver? I am still using the old 314.21.


Wasn't it just released yesterday? That's the new one for me...


----------



## cynan

With Catalyst 13.3 beta 2.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynan*
> 
> With Catalyst 13.3 beta 2.


DAT CORE mang...

Lol but seriously take your memory way higher than that! Aim for 1800Mhz and you will see a nice FPS boost


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It's a tough call, 3770k is awesome for many things, but for multithread apps & benches can't beat a good hexcore.
> The liquid metal tim doesn't do anything drastic, but it behaves strangely when cold. The liquid metal was fine with air & water, but get it cold & then load up the cpu, it literally runs away from the die.


how cold you are talking about?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Should We forbid Integrated Graphics and Microsoft Basic Render Driver ???*


No virtu crap allowed please... I look at this type of benchmarks to compare between different setups. Virtu dont help on nothing..

Think about if you have a same system as a other user using similar clocks and what not. Then you see a 5+ fps difference between setups you start wondering if yours is running optimal or whats needed to match that other system.

Plus a 5+ frame difference in this benchmark is not something to not care about because of the margin of error.. This bench is pretty accurate every time you run it.. Gaining +1 extra fps is not that easy..

Good luck to the guy with the 2xtitans and is16% behind tsm score XD


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes, from now on, I will refuse screenshots with Integrated graphics.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, from now on, I will refuse screenshots with Integrated graphics.


So how do we get valley to not show the hd4000? sorry im a noob.


----------



## xonare

Xonare --- i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 670 ; ---- 46.3 ---- 1936

I did a second run to take another screenshot in benchmark:


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> how cold you are talking about?


Not sure of the exact temp of the single stage, part of the reason it was cheap to buy was that the temp. display doesn't work right. It was likely between -40° & -50° at the coldest.

Virtu enabled results are invalid everywhere else, this thread should be no different. I would have no issue with making rbby's bench tool required, he worked hard at it to get it all working properly & it does work.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Should We forbid Integrated Graphics and Microsoft Basic Render Driver ???*
> 
> Thanks all for your contribution.


I'm sorry for asking but how do we disable that Microsoft Basic Rendering driver??


----------



## Icarian

Okay, so apparently having more than once screen active is detrimental for your score, around half fps or so less with my second screen active

Flashed a modded bios which also gave me a little boost

Icarian --- i5 3570K @ 4.5 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1254 MHz / 1879 MHz --- 48.9 FPS --- 2045


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not sure of the exact temp of the single stage, part of the reason it was cheap to buy was that the temp. display doesn't work right. It was likely between -40° & -50° at the coldest.
> 
> Virtu enabled results are invalid everywhere else, this thread should be no different. I would have no issue with making rbby's bench tool required, he worked hard at it to get it all working properly & it does work.


What do you propose me to do at this point? With 402 results?

I feel like I failed. lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

I will have to recheck all 402 score and erased the invalid ones. That's what i'll do tonight. I guess its only with the socket 1155?

About Rbby258 tool, I have to wait for some info ifs it hackable or not.

It's my first benchmarking thread, next one will be improved.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What do you propose me to do at this point? With 402 results?
> 
> I feel like I failed. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I will have to recheck all 402 score and erased the invalid ones. That's what i'll do tonight. I guess its only with the socket 1155?
> 
> About Rbby258 tool, I have to wait for some info ifs it hackable or not.


It wouldn't really hurt to leave the results that are in, if there are any virtu enabled results in there they should be very few, & close enough to the right results that no one noticed.
Watching the newer scores that go in, the old ones that may or may not be suspect should get dropped down the list over time, maybe just double check the top results.

The tool is more to make sure people get the right screen & right settings. Pretty much everything is hackable is someone really wants to cheat bad enough, most people are honest about it & there will always be a bit of the honor system required.


----------



## michael-ocn

-1 requiring the tool to submit new scores. If it helps people great, but shouldn't be required, the existing form works just fine.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not sure of the exact temp of the single stage, part of the reason it was cheap to buy was that the temp. display doesn't work right. It was likely between -40° & -50° at the coldest.
> 
> Virtu enabled results are invalid everywhere else, this thread should be no different. *I would have no issue with making rbby's bench tool required, he worked hard at it to get it all working properly & it does work.*


Agreed...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I will have to recheck all 402 score and erased the invalid ones. That's what i'll do tonight. I guess its only with the socket 1155?
> 
> About Rbby258 tool, I have to wait for some info ifs it hackable or not.
> 
> It's my first benchmarking thread, next one will be improved.


After saving the .html log file it loads it and filters out the scores before the test has even closed. Plus the screenshot backs the scores up, you could decompile the app to make the score text boxes editable but then it wouldn't match the screenshot.


----------



## KaRLiToS

The thing about the tool is if every one will use it? If people will bother downloading it and installing it? That is what is scaring me.

I check all screenshots one by one, all posts one by one. I did not know about the virtu thing until this week. Not used to socket 1155.

Usually if I enter someone that didn't fill the form or don't have proper screenshots, its because that someone's score won't make the Top 30 in any charts, I still need to see the correct Extreme HD preset even if the screenshot is not the correct one.

Yesterday I came back from Vacation and had around 75 scores to check and I verified all scores, screenshots and settings ONE BY ONE. Took 3 hours to update. with all the data we have in the chart, if I see a HD 7970 with AVG fps of 62fps, I will PM the person and asked questions. Its not like if I enter anyone in the chart without veryfying anything.

*Will the tool verify Nvidia Control Panel or AMD catalyst if settings are correctly set?*


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> -1 requiring the tool to submit new scores. If it helps people great, but shouldn't be required, the existing form works just fine.


Yeah I agree with this maybe update the form scores every other day, give people a reason to use the tool. Also if the tool don't work on a system the form is still a option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> The thing about the tool is if every one will use it? If people will bother downloading it and installing it? That is what is scaring me.
> 
> I check all screenshots one by one, all posts one by one. I did not know about the virtu thing until this week. Not used to socket 1155.
> 
> Usually if I enter someone that didn't fill the form or don't have proper screenshots, its because that someone's score won,t make the Top 30 in any charts, I still need to see the correct Extreme HD preset even if the screenshot is not the correct one.
> 
> *Will the tool verify Nvidia Control Panel or AMD catalyst if settings are correctly set?*


Could work on it


----------



## CryptixA28

I still don't know how to get rid of the windows render driver....any help here???

Nothing in the bios and can't find anything software wise. Is it windows 8 related? someone mentioned it had to do with metro ui. I would gladly get rid of it and rerun my benchmarks but I can't find any way to. I have virtu and igpu disabled.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It's cool if you don't wanna use the tool, I just thought it would make adding scores easier for you going forward and it would at least make it harder to cheat...


----------



## tsm106

Just for kicks I ran another 2 card bench. I was finally able to slot my two great cards next to each other.



Oh btw, the lucid mvp stuff doesn't work on multi gpu setups iirc.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> The thing about the tool is if every one will use it? If people will bother downloading it and installing it? That is what is scaring me.
> 
> I check all screenshots one by one, all posts one by one. I did not know about the virtu thing until this week. Not used to socket 1155.
> 
> Usually if I enter someone that didn't fill the form or don't have proper screenshots, its because that someone's score won't make the Top 30 in any charts, I still need to see the correct Extreme HD preset even if the screenshot is not the correct one.
> 
> Yesterday I came back from Vacation and had around 75 scores to check and *I verified all scores, screenshots and settings ONE BY ONE. Took 3 hours to update*. with all the data we have in the chart, if I see a HD 7970 with AVG fps of 62fps, I will PM the person and asked questions. Its not like if I enter anyone in the chart without veryfying anything.
> 
> *Will the tool verify Nvidia Control Panel or AMD catalyst if settings are correctly set?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's cool if you don't wanna use the tool, I just thought it would make adding scores easier for you going forward and it would at least make it harder to cheat...


If the tool can make things easier for KaRLiToS, then it probably should be used.

For the guys who dislike the idea of downloading & using the tool, it takes 2 minutes, vs. ^ 3 hours to update the thread ^.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is this with 13.3 beta 2?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Is this with 13.3 beta 2?


Yea. I noticed that you can run higher clocks with it. There are some higher gains with it too.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dang it, TSM is only 16 FPS behind my best Titan SLI score so far!


----------



## B3g5l

B3G5L --- i5 3570k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- Sapphire 7970 ; 1275 / 1750 ---- 53,2 ---- 2225


----------



## michael-ocn

michael-ocn --- i7 875k @ 3.89Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1280 / 7204---- 48,2 FPS ---- 2015

This might be the last score for me. I'm bumping into the limits of what my 670 can do now. Moments after taking the screen shot, the card crashed. Rainbow colored display accompanied with a power usage spike to 324%, then a black screen and a message about the driver recovering. First time I've managed to crash the thing. So I'll certainly not be using these precX settings for everyday use... 130%, +110 core, +500 mem. At least I posted a score up over 2000 with a stock bios but I was hoping to get up into the mid 2000's.

In looking at other 670 scores, I end up with a what i think is a good higher than average max fps during a run, but also a sucky lower than average min fps. If I could figure out how to limit the damage done at the very low fps end on my system... might post some new scores.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If the tool can make things easier for KaRLiToS, then it probably should be used..


I didn't realize it made a difference for karlitos, i just thought it automated the usual form submission process. If it also automates what karlitos has to do, that could change my vote.

Does it make karlitos life easier?


----------



## michael-ocn

Where do i get the tool from?

edit: found it http://www.overclock.net/t/1368857/benchmarking-tool-for-karlitos-valley-thread


----------



## jimrun

Update :

jimrun .............. GTX 580(x1) ........... 1770


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I didn't realize it made a difference for karlitos, i just thought it automated the usual form submission process.
> 
> Does it make karlitos life easier?


It will probably help people to post a correct screenshots. But first will people download it if they fail to read the OP?

Quote:


> If it also automates what karlitos has to do, that could change my vote.


It will never be fully automated since I will have to classify the "In queue Results" in the final chart. The form that I created which you fill to update your score does the same thing.

This is what I do with the actual form that I created. I copy and paste the results from the "Queue List" to the "Final Charts"



Rbby258 tool will put the results in the same kind of Queue but will be in Rbby258 Google drive instead of mine, he will have to give me full access to his drive.

I think Rbby258 should contact Unigine about his tool.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It will probably help people to post a correct screenshots. But first will people download it if they fail to read the OP?
> It will never be fully automated since I will have to classify the "In queue Results" in the final chart. The form that I created which you fill to update your score does the same thing.
> 
> This is what I do with the actual form that I created. I copy and paste the results from the "Queue List" to the "Final Charts"
> 
> 
> 
> Rbby258 tool will put the results in the same kind of Queue but will be in Rbby258 Google drive instead of mine, he will have to give me full access to his drive.
> 
> I think Rbby258 should contact Unigine about his tool.


It's on a separate account, I will give you the login


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm sticking with my -1 vote on requiring the tool.

I looked at the tool having in mind to submit my most recent score with it, but then realized you have to launch the bench from the get go with the tool in order to use the tool. I think that's a bad characteristic. You may be doing a run w/o thinking about submitting a score... and then want to.

Sounds like it doesn't automate what karlitos does, but it may help reduce errors in user submissions, but still there are lots of fields to enter and plenty of room for user error. Without stats on error rates on user entered vs tool entered submissions, not real clear error rates would be lower overall.

The tool won't function properly on some number of user systems (just the nature of the widely distributed software beast). They won't be able to submit scores.

Lot's of folks will balk at downloading random software and running it out of principle or security concerns. Some may not find the tools and figure out its needed / how to use it.

Overall, I think you'll get a lower rate of participation if you require the tool.

To me that adds up to not requiring its use, too small a potential benefit with too large a potential detriment.

Seems like what could really are tools to automate what karlitos has been doing.
* scan the new submissions for unexpected / out of range values
* verify the screen shot and form submission agree with one another (acutally some thing to read the values directly out screen shots would be awesome, could even skip the form?)
* xfer valid entries to the final spreadsheet.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm sticking with my -1 vote on requiring the tool.
> 
> I looked at the tool having in mind to submit my most recent score with it, but then realized you have to launch the bench from the get go with the tool in order to use the tool. I think that's a bad characteristic. You may be doing a run w/o thinking about submitting a score... and then want to.
> 
> Sounds like it doesn't automate what karlitos does, but it may help reduce errors in user submissions, but still there are lots of fields to enter and plenty of room for user error. Without stats on error rates on user entered vs tool entered submissions, not real clear error rates would be lower overall.
> 
> The tool won't function properly on some number of user systems (just the nature of the widely distributed software beast). They won't be able to submit scores.
> 
> Lot's of folks will balk at downloading random software and running it out of principle or security concerns. Some may not find the tools and figure out its needed / how to use it.
> 
> Overall, I think you'll get a lower rate of participation if you require the tool.
> 
> To me that adds up to not requiring its use, too small a potential benefit with too large a potential detriment.
> 
> Seems like what could really are tools to automate what karlitos has been doing.
> * scan the new submissions for unexpected / out of range values
> * verify the screen shot and form submission agree with one another (acutally some thing to read the values directly out screen shots would be awesome, could even skip the form?)
> * xfer valid entries to the final spreadsheet.


This is true, most people are honest & it is easier to just run the bench as usual without the tool.
Making things easier for KaRLiToS to verify & update would be the biggest gain since the main problem is people not reading the OP...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm sticking with my -1 vote on requiring the tool.
> 
> I looked at the tool having in mind to submit my most recent score with it, but then realized you have to launch the bench from the get go with the tool in order to use the tool. I think that's a bad characteristic. You may be doing a run w/o thinking about submitting a score... and then want to.
> 
> Sounds like it doesn't automate what karlitos does, but it may help reduce errors in user submissions, but still there are lots of fields to enter and plenty of room for user error. Without stats on error rates on user entered vs tool entered submissions, not real clear error rates would be lower overall.
> 
> The tool won't function properly on some number of user systems (just the nature of the widely distributed software beast). They won't be able to submit scores.
> 
> Lot's of folks will balk at downloading random software and running it out of principle or security concerns. Some may not find the tools and figure out its needed / how to use it.
> 
> Overall, I think you'll get a lower rate of participation if you require the tool.
> 
> To me that adds up to not requiring its use, too small a potential benefit with too large a potential detriment.
> 
> Seems like what could really are tools to automate what karlitos has been doing.
> * scan the new submissions for unexpected / out of range values
> * verify the screen shot and form submission agree with one another (acutally some thing to read the values directly out screen shots would be awesome, could even skip the form?)
> * xfer valid entries to the final spreadsheet.


You can run as many times as you want without submitting your score just keep clicking bench also the form you fill in to submit your scores here you do on the app. Thanks for giving your opinion though.


----------



## Lordred

Lordred GTX 680 Classified 1241 boost / 1753 mem


----------



## justanoldman

Just an update, wanted to get an even number, so 95 will do.

justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1202 / 1817 ---- 95.0 ---- 3975


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Lordred GTX 680 Classified 1241 boost / 1753 mem
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is your card overvolted? It's really underperforming, try to squeeze as much juice as you can, so you can help with other 680's average FPS


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Is your card overvolted? It's really underperforming, try to squeeze as much juice as you can, so you can help with other 680's average FPS


It is on the low side for the gpu clocks but not badly, the AMD cpu may be making a bit of difference. Running the same gpu clocks with a 4.8Ghz 3770 scored 2130 for me.


----------



## Lordred

Nope, that was stock voltage, and 100% power target.


----------



## CryptixA28

So I downloaded driverview, managed to find the system files for the Microsoft basic render driver.

C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BasicDisplay.sys
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BasicRender.sys

Moved them into a new folder, re-ran valley and 3dmark11 and it no longer shows up. Not sure why but valley shows me as having 1 660ti and 3dmark shows 1 and a generic vga, i'm assuming it's because i'm running different vendors.

As far as scores go after getting rid of the drivers 3dmark went up from P15062 to P15115 and valley went down from 3013 to 3008. It appears it had no effect on my scores.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptixA28*
> 
> So I downloaded driverview, managed to find the system files for the Microsoft basic render driver.
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BasicDisplay.sys
> C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BasicRender.sys
> 
> Moved them into a new folder, re-ran valley and 3dmark11 and it no longer shows up. Not sure why but valley shows me as having 1 660ti and 3dmark shows 1 and a generic vga, i'm assuming it's because i'm running different vendors.
> 
> As far as scores go after getting rid of the drivers 3dmark went up from P15062 to P15115 and valley went down from 3013 to 3008. It appears it had no effect on my scores.


I can add this into the tool


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is on the low side for the gpu clocks but not badly, the AMD cpu may be making a bit of difference. Running the same gpu clocks with a 4.8Ghz 3770 scored 2130 for me.


Can you insure the exact same GPU speed?

Keep in mind, this is at 100% power target, and +0 MV and only 40% fan speed.


increasing to 4600mhz, less then 1fps.


----------



## jimrun

Update:
jimrun ....... GTX 580(x1) ....... 1812


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I can add this into the tool


Having automatic system config changes built into the tool would make me very queasy about running it.

Looking for the presence of those files driver files, and if found providing info about how 'official' bench runs shouldn't be utilizing them and giving instructions about how to make that so (and maybe an option for the tool to make that so) wouldn't bother me.

I don't mean to be coming down as negative on a tool to help folks out, just sharing a point of view about the pros and cons of things.


----------



## Joa3d43

UPDATE Please, and QUESTION

...please see the enclosed update for -- Joa3d43 -- 3770k -- tri-SLI GTX 670 -- FPS: 123.2 -- SCORE: 5154

...have a 4th 670 card, and if I do a run later in the week, that would become a SEPARATE entry, n'est pas ? I'm rather fond of the tri-SLI's


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Now with 408 Members*













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer*
> 
> Hmmmm, I always seem to screw these posts up by forgetting something why should this be any different? Well here goes my screen shot  Now I will go in overclock my CPU and my GPU my Ram and then see what I can muster out of my little single card rig.


*Sorry, I cannot add your score, you have a couple of rules to follow, I will be glad to add you soon*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> UPDATE Please, and QUESTION
> 
> ...please see the enclosed update for -- Joa3d43 -- 3770k -- tri-SLI GTX 670 -- FPS: 123.2 -- SCORE: 5154
> 
> ...have a 4th 670 card, and if I do a run later in the week, that would become a *SEPARATE entry*, n'est pas ? I'm rather fond of the tri-SLI's


It will be the same entry, But I can still place your old score in the old setup competition to have more data, *your Quad 670 will be very usefull to the charts*. You will have to push your system to the limit to give honor to the Quad 670 because you'll be the only one, good luck and waiting for your score!









So from now on, people with Multi GPUS, can enter their score for Triple, Dual and Single Categories...but the strongest setup will be the only on the in the chart.

But you'll have to enter your name like this in the FORM: *KaRLiToS (DATA)*

It will be place in the setup out of competition section? Will still Count in the graaphs. So everyone with multiGPU, shoot your scores


----------



## justanoldman

From my perspective it is extremely useful to examine as much data as possible. There are too few entries in certain setups, and some don't oc much, or they run the test in less than optimal conditions. Therefore there are many entries that need to be ignored for comparative purposes.

Many people will look to the data here to see how their card does. What is one of the most common questions on OCN? People always ask: what is normal/average for this piece of hardware when they get it.

For example, what is a normal score/oc for a 690 oced? I can only guess since there are only 4 entries where it looks like people attempted a high oc. If just the top three dual 690 guys were able to enter both their cards individually you would go from 4 to 10 entries, and that is enough to make a reasonable statistical evaluation.

I realized it is fun to compete on the ranking, but seriously, it is not like you win something or get paid. You got a good score, that is great and I am happy for you, but whom did you help? By posting all the data somewhere so we can see it, you help every single GPU owner who wants to see how his card compares.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Now with 408 Members*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry, I cannot add your score, you have a couple of rules to follow, I will be glad to add you soon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be the same entry, But I can still place your old score in the old setup competition to have more data, *your Quad 670 will be very usefull to the charts*. You will have to push your system to the limit to give honor to the Quad 670 because you'll be the only one, good luck and waiting for your score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So from now on, people with Multi GPUS, can enter their score for Triple, Dual and Single Categories...but the strongest setup will be the only on the in the chart.
> 
> But you'll have to enter your name like this in the FORM: *KaRLiToS (DATA)*
> 
> It will be place in the setup out of competition section? Will still Count in the graaphs. So everyone with multiGPU, shoot your scores


Thanks KaRLiToS - I'm trying to figure out if the 4th card should be RMAed (which I rarely do) as it seems to have some power leakage - but it still works...we'll see later in the week. Great thread, btw


----------



## winkyeye

Probably my last submission in a while. Thanks to MrTOOSHORT for his BIOS which allowed me to break 1.5V on my card. Unfortunately, spring break is over and any higher voltage on the card results in artifacts. Also coil whine at 1.525V is definitely not a pleasant thing to listen to...









winkyeye --- i5 3570K @ 4.80Ghz ---- GTX 680 ; 1502/ 1745 ---- 55.9 FPS ---- 2339


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Not a submission, just posting.

3970x @5GHz -- GTX 480 @989MHz:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My God you got that 480 screaming!


----------



## brown bird

Prob the best I'm gonna get...

brown bird --- i7 3930K @ 5GHz --- Diamond 7970 @ 1240 MHz / 1800 MHz --- 53.1 FPS --- 2223


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not a submission, just posting.
> 
> 3970x @5GHz -- GTX 480 @989MHz:


I have a 480 for physx, tried this bench on it by itself and it scored pretty close to that with a lower OC? I don't have the screenshot anymore but IIRC it was like 1468 or something at 900/2100 (shader wont show up as a slider on my AB anymore for some reason) This was the first time for me running a GTX 4 series card and yea everyone was right, these things get HOT quick... lol


----------



## cynan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> DAT CORE mang...
> 
> Lol but seriously take your memory way higher than that! Aim for 1800Mhz and you will see a nice FPS boost


Helped a bit, I guess.


----------



## CryptixA28

Yeah, I have no idea if getting rid of those files in windows 8 effects anything else. But I played around with it all day and I can't find any way to disable it other than getting rid of the driver files. So for now I just created a new folder and put them there so I can make sure everything is running right.

So far so good, it no longer shows up in 3dmark or valley. I haven't noticed any other differences.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Having automatic system config changes built into the tool would make me very queasy about running it.
> 
> Looking for the presence of those files driver files, and if found providing info about how 'official' bench runs shouldn't be utilizing them and giving instructions about how to make that so (and maybe an option for the tool to make that so) wouldn't bother me.
> 
> I don't mean to be coming down as negative on a tool to help folks out, just sharing a point of view about the pros and cons of things.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Can you insure the exact same GPU speed?
> 
> Keep in mind, this is at 100% power target, and +0 MV and only 40% fan speed.
> 
> 
> increasing to 4600mhz, less then 1fps.


Matched the 4600 cpu speed, dropping the cpu clocks made almost no difference to the score.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just another non-submission!









3970x @ 5.14GHz -- GTX 480 @1GHz:


----------



## Hits9Nine




----------



## Joa3d43

...here is a QUAD-SLI 670, as discussed...not a bad result, but a nightmare to set up and air-cool right...the slow-poke card is dragging the other ones down.







..I'll try to improve but let's go with this for now...I'll add it in the form under Joa3d43 (Data) if I understood your point above correctly









3770K -- 5 GHz -- Quad-SLI GTX 670 - FPS - 142.3 SCORE - 5953


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...here is a QUAD-SLI 670, as discussed...not a bad result, but a nightmare to set up and air-cool right...the slow-poke card is dragging the other ones down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I'll try to improve but let's go with this for now...I'll add it in the form under Joa3d43 (Data) if I understood your point above correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770K -- 5 GHz -- Quad-SLI GTX 670 - FPS - 142.3 SCORE - 5953


Very nice score mate.

You even beat my QUAD 680 which ran at higher clocks - Have not bothered about Valley (Or any other bench for awhile), simply gave up trying to max the score as it seemed like a roller coaster - Been trying dozens upon dozens of OS installs, drivers and overclocks on everything. Heck, I even had the cards run at 146X CORE and 37XX Memory and still not breaking into the 6K mark. Weird thing is that 3DMark11 runs perfectly well and I am getting a score that seems to indicate that performance is just fine (29-30K).


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just another non-submission!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3970x @ 5.14GHz -- GTX 480 @1GHz:


Damn...kudos, impressive!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not a submission, just posting.
> 
> 3970x @5GHz -- GTX 480 @989MHz:


Formidable.


----------



## Joa3d43

...just a small improvement in the Quad SLI 670 score as 'one for the road'...may be I should w-c these babies


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Very nice score mate.
> 
> You even beat my QUAD 680 which ran at higher clocks - Have not bothered about Valley (Or any other bench for awhile), simply gave up trying to max the score as it seemed like a roller coaster - Been trying dozens upon dozens of OS installs, drivers and overclocks on everything. Heck, I even had the cards run at 146X CORE and 37XX Memory and still not breaking into the 6K mark. Weird thing is that 3DMark11 runs perfectly well and I am getting a score that seems to indicate that performance is just fine (29-30K).


Thanks - have been doing a lot of HWBot runs for the OCN team over the last ten days...this thing just seems to like Unigine, even though I have to downclock the cards (also because one of the fours is a bit sick)...I am not really sure why they like Unigine (incl. Heaven @ HWBot), though it may have to do with a fast 3770K (delidded) and good main memory of the main system - still guessing


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Having automatic system config changes built into the tool would make me very queasy about running it.
> 
> Looking for the presence of those files driver files, and if found providing info about how 'official' bench runs shouldn't be utilizing them and giving instructions about how to make that so (and maybe an option for the tool to make that so) wouldn't bother me.
> 
> I don't mean to be coming down as negative on a tool to help folks out, just sharing a point of view about the pros and cons of things.


There would be a check box on the setup page for the option to do this, it could also be restored with the tool, if you can't submit scores with them then what's the problem.


----------



## jimrun

Update :

jimrun .......... GTX 580(x1) ........... 1836


M4EZ / i7-2600K / GTX 580 3GB HC / Vector 256 x2 RAID0 / Win7 x64


----------



## Rbby258

i see someone said they prefer to not download the tool as it could contain a virus or some rubbish, so i did a virustotal scan on it just to prove a point



45 different virus scans say its fine, and a link to the report

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/00c899973ebbc4b9d2acf0b7744461625a464e2616a2d018ed576926fdbc1f38/analysis/1363526134/

sorry karlitos for adding a clutter post


----------



## cam51037

Quick question here guys: The Valley benchmark is showing that my card is at 1420 MHz, but GPU says it's at 1293 MHz, which number should I trust? I'm using a GTX 670.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> From my perspective it is extremely useful to examine as much data as possible. There are too few entries in certain setups, and some don't oc much, or they run the test in less than optimal conditions. Therefore there are many entries that need to be ignored for comparative purposes.
> 
> Many people will look to the data here to see how their card does. What is one of the most common questions on OCN? People always ask: what is normal/average for this piece of hardware when they get it.
> 
> For example, what is a normal score/oc for a 690 oced? I can only guess since there are only 4 entries where it looks like people attempted a high oc. If just the top three dual 690 guys were able to enter both their cards individually you would go from 4 to 10 entries, and that is enough to make a reasonable statistical evaluation.
> 
> I realized it is fun to compete on the ranking, but seriously, it is not like you win something or get paid. You got a good score, that is great and I am happy for you, but whom did you help? By posting all the data somewhere so we can see it, you help every single GPU owner who wants to see how his card compares.


This works in my book... I mean 1 score stock 1score overclocked...

Or add and extra coulumn and put if its oced or not..


----------



## cam51037

New submission, once again, but over the 2k mark on a single GTX 670







That was my goal for this run.

cam51037 --- i5 3570k @ 4.4 GHz ---- EVGA GTX 670 Signature2 ; +127 MHz / +375 MHz ---- 48,0 ---- 2007

Proof:


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quick question here guys: The Valley benchmark is showing that my card is at 1420 MHz, but GPU says it's at 1293 MHz, which number should I trust? I'm using a GTX 670.


Yep, Valley adds about 150 to my core clock, just ignore that number and post what you know it to be.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Should We forbid Integrated Graphics and Microsoft Basic Render Driver ???*
> 
> Thanks all for your contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> @Hoodz, sorry I had to remove you because some rules were not respected. Thank you for your comprehension.


I've tested with the iGPU on and off and have gotten the same exact score. As long as Virtu isn't being used it shouldn't be a problem but on the other hand I'm not sure if Valley displays anything different when Virtu is being used.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> From my perspective it is extremely useful to examine as much data as possible. There are too few entries in certain setups, and some don't oc much, or they run the test in less than optimal conditions. Therefore there are many entries that need to be ignored for comparative purposes.
> 
> Many people will look to the data here to see how their card does. What is one of the most common questions on OCN? People always ask: what is normal/average for this piece of hardware when they get it.
> 
> For example, what is a normal score/oc for a 690 oced? I can only guess since there are only 4 entries where it looks like people attempted a high oc. If just the top three dual 690 guys were able to enter both their cards individually you would go from 4 to 10 entries, and that is enough to make a reasonable statistical evaluation.
> 
> I realized it is fun to compete on the ranking, but seriously, it is not like you win something or get paid. You got a good score, that is great and I am happy for you, but whom did you help? By posting all the data somewhere so we can see it, you help every single GPU owner who wants to see how his card compares.


Same could be said about the ram/speeds people are using. From what I've seen this helps the score a bit. Going to have to purchase a stick of Sammy Wonderam,







32 GB of 1600 ain't doing me any justice.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Final Version of Presentation modified, added 3 new graphs, let me know your opinions?*

*Opinions*

Colors
Quantity
Graphs
All opinions counts


----------



## wermad

Wow! impressive karlitos!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks Wermad









Can someone explain to me how to set Valley to run eyefinity, I can't with my 8044x1440 resolution.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Final Version of Presentation modified, added 3 new graphs, let me know your opinions?*
> 
> *Opinions*
> 
> Colors
> Quantity
> Graphs
> All opinions counts


...Very nice







...I find it far more informative than many other 'comparison tables' around sites, especially as I cannot read half their info there depending what browser I use...as to quantity, I think anyone running 4 GPUs - be that CF or SLI - probably thinks 'moar is better'









-- slightly off-topic question....does anyone know how to set PrecisionX so that it make smaller jumps in memory and GPU clocks on the sliders ? I know how to do it with Asus' GPU Tweak, but that does not work so well with 4 cards...and in my latest Valley runs, I had to leave a few MHz on the table as the divergence between the fastest and slowest card is over 100 MHz . Thanks


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...just a small improvement in the Quad SLI 670 score as 'one for the road'...may be I should w-c these babies


nice run


----------



## conwa

Karlitos, can u please update my score?
Thnx, I tried al day to go past 65 fps and finally got it working!

Conwa --- [email protected] Ghz ---- 7850 CF ; 1210 / 1415---- 65 FPS ---- 2720


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice run


...thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I find it far more informative than many other 'comparison tables' around sites, especially as I cannot read half their info there depending what browser I use...as to quantity, I think anyone running 4 GPUs - be that CF or SLI - probably thinks 'moar is better'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- slightly off-topic question...*.does anyone know how to set PrecisionX so that it make smaller jumps in memory and GPU clocks on the sliders ?* I know how to do it with Asus' GPU Tweak, but that does not work so well with 4 cards...and in my latest Valley runs, I had to leave a few MHz on the table as the divergence between the fastest and slowest card is over 100 MHz . Thanks


Just double click the number and type whatever you want.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Karlitos, can u please update my score?
> Thnx, I tried al day to go past 65 fps and finally got it working!
> 
> Conwa --- [email protected] Ghz ---- 7850 CF ; 1210 / 1415---- 65 FPS ---- 2720


You will have to fill the form to be updated!!

*Does Integrated graphic change something when using more than one GPU? Like CrossFire or SLI? Or it only matters with one GPU?*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You will have to fill the form to be updated!!
> 
> *Does Integrated graphic change something when using more than one GPU? Like CrossFire or SLI? Or it only matters with one GPU?*


i think the igpu works better with 1 gpu but i cant really test it right now till i get my 2nd 670ftw next week


----------



## sugarhell

It doesnt work with crossfire for me


----------



## preston.murrell

i see now im gonna have to make another run my 7990 cant be that weak


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just double click the number and type whatever you want.


...thanks..







.that was easier than I thought.







..I normally use GPU Tweak (I know, I know, a piece of...), and there you have to go into the sub menus to define 'mouse and keyboard' sensitivity...speaking of PrecisionX, I noticed that version 4 comes up in notifications (I use 3.0.4.) - is it worthwhile to upgrade ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Precision 4 is the only one I've ever used (been on 7970's for the past year)...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .that was easier than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I normally use GPU Tweak (I know, I know, a piece of...), and there you have to go into the sub menus to define 'mouse and keyboard' sensitivity...speaking of PrecisionX, I noticed that version 4 comes up in notifications (I use 3.0.4.) - is it worthwhile to upgrade ?


Thank You


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hope you like the new Presentation, I know there is a lot of stuff and heavy content, but eveything you need to know is there.


----------



## Joa3d43

...sorry for the extra posts (I actually skipped a few intermediate runs







) ...but I was SOOO CLOSE to 6k, I just had to try it for a bit of fun (not work) on a Sunday afternoon. Thanks also to the folks who responded earlier and helped with the PrecisionX


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry for the extra posts (I actually skipped a few intermediate runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ...but I was SOOO CLOSE to 6k, I just had to try it for a bit of fun (not work) on a Sunday afternoon. Thanks also to the folks who responded earlier and helped with the PrecisionX


Well done, 6k on the 670s is an impressive feat!


----------



## Yungbenny911

I downloaded virtu and ran it on hyper mode in SLI, no difference, still 66 fps, even went lower on the next run.. -__-" i guess my Wall is at 66 FPS....


----------



## jrDrofXer14

My first run of this bench ever with CFX 7850's. GPU temps maxed at about 57c with my new Arctic Accelero coolers. The bottom gpu barely hit 47c and this is with a mild OC of 1140/1410. If this bench was run on my stock heatsinks I think the temps would have been up around 72c. I think I can improve my score a bit. Will work on it soon.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I downloaded virtu and ran it on hyper mode in SLI, no difference, still 66 fps, even went lower on the next run.. -__-" i guess my Wall is at 66 FPS....


...the last time I actually checked (2 or 3 mth ago), it said that Virtu does not work with SLI, tri-SLI or Quad-SLI...in fact by having your Bios settings so that it is enabled, it may cost you a few FPS in SLI+


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Well done, 6k on the 670s is an impressive feat!


THANKS - those 670ies are full of surprises...even the 'runt of the litter' (4th card that is much slower and has some power leakage) decided to come out and play a bit


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I downloaded virtu and ran it on hyper mode in SLI, no difference, still 66 fps, even went lower on the next run.. -__-" i guess my Wall is at 66 FPS....
> 
> 
> 
> ...the last time I actually checked (2 or 3 mth ago), it said that Virtu does not work with SLI, tri-SLI or Quad-SLI...in fact by having your Bios settings so that it is enabled, it may cost you a few FPS in SLI+
Click to expand...

Still not generally allowed in competitive benching regardless AFAIK.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Still not generally allowed in competitive benching regardless AFAIK.


I did not say it was allowed







, i un-installed that lucid virtu application 3 days after i got my first Rig last year, i see no reason for it to be installed in my system, because I don't have any need for it. I just installed it again to see if it was going to do anything to my scores, as Karlitos asked








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Does Integrated graphic change something when using more than one GPU? Like CrossFire or SLI? Or it only matters with one GPU?*


----------



## KaRLiToS

*All graphs modified for better visibility !!!

Any mistakes or issues seeing them, don't hesitate to PM me.*


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 --- [email protected] ---- GTX Titan; 1150 / 3510---- 72.6 FPS --3036


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## deafboy

Those 580s are really cranking!


----------



## sanitarium

small improvement


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Those 580s are really cranking!


The Fermis just won't ride off into the sunset! LoL









Nice score alancsalt!


----------



## alancsalt

Might have more, not sure. The 3930K will only hold 4950MHz for 20 minutes before it does a 124 crash, so can do about three runs a day and then have a long break...








Also ambient is 24c, but winter is coming....


----------



## doozer667

Brand new here but I've lurked on and off for a while. Here's my screenshot.



i5 2500k overclocked to 4.3ghz
8 gigs ddr3
msi frozr iii gtx 660ti.

36,1 fps average and 1510 score.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Welcome to you doozer667


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is my best score so far with dual Titans under water but I think I can go a little further so I'm not posting for the chart yet...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is my best score so far with dual Titans under water but I think I can go a little further so I'm not posting for the chart yet...


That is a very nice score so far. I can make a number of arguments about a single Titan, but two are an impressive setup.

Can I ask what your Valley results were on air?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Didn't get to test them on air in SLI but my best single card run was 74FPS.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Didn't get to test them on air in SLI but my best single card run was 74FPS.


I still updated your score and will update as soon as you post a better one


----------



## conwa

I need some help!
Can somebody please explain to me why my 7850 CF setup is not shown in the sector: gpu model....

It says: HD7800/HD graphics 3000/microsoft rendering program 2108MB x 1..

I already tried turning rendering off in my bios (Asrock z77 extreme 4) and no difference...


----------



## LeeT413

FX8150 @ 4.8 Ghz, 7970 Direct CUII mild overclock 1125 Gpu, 1575 mem



still trying to tweak my system

Managed to squeeze 46.9 FPS a few runs after tweaking the ram timings and freq.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is my best score so far with dual Titans under water but I think I can go a little further so I'm not posting for the chart yet...


Nice!







Now we have a 135.6 vs 135.5 vs 135.4 battle.


----------



## KaRLiToS

We need 4 x Titans.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> We need 4 x Titans.


I am trying to get this guy to come over and post his numbers









http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34759221&postcount=66


----------



## muhd86

3930k @ 4.7ghz on the core , very slight oc on the gpus strange that it shows 1300 on the core .....anyway i was expecting 6000 score ..but i am shocked at this score .
not on the gen 3.0 patch for the x79 platform .

the new beta drivers from nvidia ....

why cant I DO 6000 POINTS .


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I am trying to get this guy to come over and post his numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34759221&postcount=66


That would be nice







. Insist









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 3930k @ 4.7ghz on the core , very slight oc on the gpus strange that it shows 1300 on the core .....anyway i was expecting 6000 score ..but i am shocked at this score .
> not on the gen 3.0 patch for the x79 platform .
> 
> the new beta drivers from nvidia ....
> 
> why cant I DO 6000 POINTS .


Overclock your CPU to 5 Ghz - 5.1 Ghz, it will help with Quad Cards. You should get around 130 fps or more You can do it.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> That would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Insist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock your CPU to 5 Ghz - 5.1 Ghz, it will help with Quad Cards. You should get around 130 fps or more You can do it.


so with 5.1 i can get 6000 points in the benchmark ......or i cant ...coz from the looks of it ...sli guys and tri sli users have more score then quad guys


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so with 5.1 i can get 6000 points in the benchmark ......or i cant ...coz from the looks of it ...sli guys and tri sli users have more score then quad guys


Drivers mate, Valley have not seen any work from Nvidia yet, anything 4-way needs good drivers.

Running 4-way myself, and no matter the CPU overclock from 5-5.2Ghz, the score will not budge.

GPU usage is all over the place, from 98% to 51%.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Drivers mate, Valley have not seen any work from Nvidia yet, anything 4-way needs good drivers.
> 
> Running 4-way myself, and no matter the CPU overclock from 5-5.2Ghz, the score will not budge.
> 
> *GPU usage is all over the place, from 98% to 51%*.


Its the same thing for QuadFire 7970s.


----------



## lilchronic

you guys need a ivy bridge on ln2 or a phase changer to hit 6ghz and run 4 cards


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you guys need a ivy bridge on ln2 or a phase changer to hit 6ghz and run 4 cards


My LD will be here in a few days - 24/7 Phase, yummie!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Drivers mate, Valley have not seen any work from Nvidia yet, anything 4-way needs good drivers.
> 
> Running 4-way myself, and no matter the CPU overclock from 5-5.2Ghz, the score will not budge.
> 
> *GPU usage is all over the place, from 98% to 51%*.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the same thing for QuadFire 7970s.
Click to expand...

I will second that. I am getting 108-111 FPS but my GPU usage is under 50%


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> My LD will be here in a few days - 24/7 Phase, yummie!


thats guna be sick! your rig is my dream rig







except i had 4 titans in my dream


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I will second that. I am getting 108-111 FPS but my GPU usage is under 50%


wow thats a pretty bad bottleneck. time for a cpu upgrade







unless u can get 6ghz on that lol


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow thats a pretty bad bottleneck. time for a cpu upgrade


Ehh no. Tri-fire and quadfire lacks a profile for valley


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Ehh no. Tri-fire and quadfire lacks a profile for valley


well darn they need to fix that. i would be pissed only 110 fps when then #1 spot gets 160fps


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I will second that. I am getting 108-111 FPS but my GPU usage is under 50%
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats a pretty bad bottleneck. time for a cpu upgrade
Click to expand...

Its not a bottleneck, it's a driver issue.
If my CPU was unable to feed 4 GPU's this would not be the case.
Heaven 3.0


..or this



or this
BF3


Or just about any game you care to mention.
It's the same issue some are having with the Firestorm bench, no tri,quad profile. we are using 1 x1 optimized and its all over the map GPU usage wise.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> That would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Insist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock your CPU to 5 Ghz - 5.1 Ghz, it will help with Quad Cards. You should get around 130 fps or more You can do it.


...not sure whether my system is 'representative', but tri-SLI GTX 670 scored around 5100 plus/minus at 5 GHz / Ivy K, and with Quad SLI GTX 670 the highest was 5975...then got to 6036 via a slightly faster clock...Ivy's have a very fast IMC and mem system out of the box which I think (though I am not sure) is helpful in Valley, Heaven and other Unigine applications...noticed that while during HWBot runs with their 'Heaven' custom competition thing, as well as regular Heaven...Haswell and Ivy-E/Haswell-E should be 'fun' in 'Valley' when they are released


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I am trying to get this guy to come over and post his numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34759221&postcount=66


That is Baasha, he is on this forum. No real point IMO with the current test. Real test will be once Karlitos gets the 5760x1080 form up and running.


----------



## Face2Face

Karlitos, Looks like you missed my first entry a week or so back, I never got entered







I gave it ago again this time with a better O/C on my CPU and overclocked my memory some more.( Trying to beat my old score) I had to lower my core clock a little since it was causing artifacts and screen flickering.

Face2Face --- [email protected] 5.1Ghz ---- MSI 7950 TF3 ; 1320/1860---- 53,3 ---- 2230


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is Baasha, he is on this forum. No real point IMO with the current test. Real test will be once Karlitos gets the 5760x1080 form up and running.


I cannot run with 5760x1080, I can only run my native resolution of 7680x1440 (8044x1440 with bezel). I am trying to find out which settings we can all use to compare.

4800x900 is also available

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Karlitos, Looks like you missed my first entry a week or so back, I never got entered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave it ago again this time with a better O/C on my CPU and overclocked my memory some more.( Trying to beat my old score) I had to lower my core clock a little since it was causing artifacts and screen flickering.
> 
> Face2Face --- [email protected] 5.1Ghz ---- MSI 7950 TF3 ; 1320/1860---- 53,3 ---- 2230


Sorry if I skipped you. I don't know how it could happen.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> We need 4 x Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get this guy to come over and post his numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34759221&postcount=66
Click to expand...

Love to see it. Not everyone has surround yet. Good luck!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I cannot run with 5760x1080, I can only run my native resolution of 7680x1440 (8044x1440 with bezel). I am trying to find out which settings we can all use to compare.
> 
> 4800x900 is also available


Sure you can. Both are 16:9 resolutions. I am trying to remember how to create the custom resolution with AMD, but it's been a while. Anyone help him out? It's real easy with NVIDIA.

EDIT: I remember doing this method for good effect -

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1605511


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Drivers mate, Valley have not seen any work from Nvidia yet, anything 4-way needs good drivers.
> 
> Running 4-way myself, and no matter the CPU overclock from 5-5.2Ghz, the score will not budge.
> 
> GPU usage is all over the place, from 98% to 51%.


music to my ears brother .thanks i thought i was doing some thing wrong ...

emm so with sli i can get more score then i get with quad ....will give it a try .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I will second that. I am getting 108-111 FPS but my GPU usage is under 50%


same here same is the case with my sr2 and quad 7970 rig ..more or less the same score of 4400 points ..

why not make a 5760-1600 thread as well ...i have eye finity and nivida surround would love to post some scores.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2408 EVGA 660ti SLI 1124 / 3651 70.6fps 2953









Finally cracked 70 fps







Stock bios


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> music to my ears brother .thanks i thought i was doing some thing wrong ...
> 
> emm so with sli i can get more score then i get with quad ....will give it a try .


Will try a TRI-SLI and SLI run myself when i get home and compare scores (2-Way / 3-Way / 4-Way) - I am can pretty much gurantee that my TRI-SLI score will beat the crap out of the 4-Way score.

I was wearing my madhat when I tested Valley, which was the very first bench I ran these cards on - That is what being too eager gives you, frustrations. Try running your setup in 3DMark11, which had time to mature and get proper optimization - I ran it and got a 30ish K score, which placed the setup in the upper end of people with the same setup - Which is why I am sure that all we need is time and a good set of drivers for our cards to really stretch their legs in Valley.

The term "CPU BOTTLENECXXXX!" is thrown around WAY too much - I like a valid opinion backed up by testing and claims with proper sources, not educated *GUESSES*


----------



## xonare

Posts in this topic go like crazy









From what I can see Titan rox the hell out of other cards.

Will post update when I'm done messing with my modded bios


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Posts in this topic go like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can see Titan rox the hell out of other cards.
> 
> Will post update when I'm done messing with my modded bios


And empties your credit card as well


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> And empties your credit card as well


Yep







I'm curious if they will make more of Titan-like cards or was it one-time jump from Nvidia and they'll go back to for example to 700 series with normal approach.


----------



## *ka24e*

Oh come on 7850 guys. I need some competition









Having the fastest 7850 on OCN is boring. I need some competition, lol!


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if they will make more of Titan-like cards or was it one-time jump from Nvidia and they'll go back to for example to 700 series with normal approach.


From what I understand, they are making a Titan "Light" model.

Source: OCN Frontpage news








http://www.overclock.net/t/1372513/swe-nvidia-prepares-a-slimmed-down-version-of-the-geforce-gtx-titan/0_100


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Posts in this topic go like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can see Titan rox the hell out of other cards.
> 
> Will post update when I'm done messing with my modded bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> And empties your credit card as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if they will make more of Titan-like cards or was it one-time jump from Nvidia and they'll go back to for example to 700 series with normal approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who really knows whats going on at the skunkworks







All I know for sure is this , I will grab a hexcore or a beach/rainforest holiday up at cairns nth queensland over a titan any day


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2408 EVGA 660ti SLI 1124 / 3651 70.6fps 2953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally cracked 70 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios


Score 3,000 and I'll be impressed ok.









Still a nice score though!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Score 3,000 and I'll be impressed ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nice score though!


Cheeky buggar








Score 5432Ghz + and I will be impressed okay








Yep modded bios will do that trick fer sure man , just gotta get it done








Its not too shabby for a pov setup


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Cheeky buggar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score 5432Ghz + and I will be impressed okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep modded bios will do that trick fer sure man , just gotta get it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not too shabby for a pov setup


I was stuck at 3966 with my GTX 690, no matter what I couldn't break 4,000. When you don't have unlocked voltage control for the gpu, it makes it so tough.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2408 EVGA 660ti SLI 1124 / 3651 70.6fps 2953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally cracked 70 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios


When ya getting a third card?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I was stuck at 3966 with my GTX 690, no matter what I couldn't break 4,000. When you don't have unlocked voltage control for the gpu, it makes it so tough.


Well you see ive left it for a week or so , read up on what peeps pros and cons are with these jiggars and that's the result . Sooo the question is how many fps extra do I need to crack 3000








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> When ya getting a third card?


Good evening Salt thingy







Funny you should mention that , cause I was at my favourite pc shop this arvo and it was a line out between 256Gb Sammy 840 pro SSD or another 660ti.......at the time I had not cracked 70fps sooo the Sammy 840 pro won that one







Done a bit of O/time so far this week so the answer to your question is next week







as long as the electric bill doesn't turn up . But we all know that murphy likes to pay a visit when you have plans like that


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> When ya getting a third card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Salt thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention that , cause I was at my favourite pc shop this arvo and it was a line out between 256Gb Sammy 840 pro SSD or another 660ti.......at the time I had not cracked 70fps sooo the Sammy 840 pro won that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done a bit of O/time so far this week so the answer to your question is next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as the electric bill doesn't turn up . But we all know that murphy likes to pay a visit when you have plans like that
Click to expand...

I suppose it's harder to doctor the bios on those? (Than on my old things...)

Actually throwing Mr Murphy more temptation, making a second attempt at getting a fourth (Maybe I could get my 580s to play bridge?)
Should arrive early next week, so hopefully this time one won't die in the process....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I suppose it's harder to doctor the bios on those? (Than on my old things...)
> 
> Actually throwing Mr Murphy more temptation, making a second attempt at getting a fourth (Maybe I could get my 580s to play bridge?)
> Should arrive early next week, so hopefully this time one won't die in the process....


I have a thing about bios's in general that's why im STILL on 2105 on me board. But the only card bios's ive flashed were off the asus site for me cuii 570's ( still got one of em







) Yeah its is difficult when you have DEER WITH NO EYES about the issue in general







So more study is in order fer sure. But I could do it the lazy man way and ask a PRO very nicely to make a goodun for me








There is no challenge going that way about it . maybe







Bummer about the 580 fail







. Keep me posted Quad SLI is very niiiice


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccdeal28*
> 
> Gomi was here.


Reported.


----------



## jimrun

Update :

jimrun .......... GTX 580(x1) ............. 1851


----------



## xonare

@jimrun
What clocks? You scored almost as my gtx670


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> @jimrun
> What clocks? You scored almost as my gtx670


xonare - for the 1851 run it was 968 / 2404 ...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I suppose it's harder to doctor the bios on those? (Than on my old things...)
> 
> Actually throwing Mr Murphy more temptation, making a second attempt at getting a fourth (Maybe I could get my 580s to play bridge?)
> Should arrive early next week, so hopefully this time one won't die in the process....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing about bios's in general that's why im STILL on 2105 on me board. But the only card bios's ive flashed were off the asus site for me cuii 570's ( still got one of em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Yeah its is difficult when you have DEER WITH NO EYES about the issue in general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So more study is in order fer sure. But I could do it the lazy man way and ask a PRO very nicely to make a goodun for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no challenge going that way about it . maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer about the 580 fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Keep me posted Quad SLI is very niiiice
Click to expand...

Sent you a PM on modding bios ...









Not like you'd use a hex editor... you'd use someone's editing tool...


----------



## NapalmV5

NapalmV5 --- i7 [email protected] 4.83 ---- GTX 580 Tri-SLI ; 975 / 2375 ---- 117.3 ---- 4907


----------



## justanoldman

Is changing the default setting of Nvidia 3d settings allowed for scores? I noticed I got a better score with Texture filtering - Quality set to High Performance.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sure you can. Both are 16:9 resolutions. I am trying to remember how to create the custom resolution with AMD, but it's been a while. Anyone help him out? It's real easy with NVIDIA.
> 
> EDIT: I remember doing this method for good effect -
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1605511


I know I can for single monitor, but its more touchy with triple monitors.

I have tried everything since yesterday, I just don't know how to force it into 5760x1080. I found the link you posted with google and also found this http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU I had to do a system restor because I mess something with the regedit and didn't save before.

I will open a thread about this.

I want to do this test so bad. I am getting pretty good FPS with slight overclock on CPU and GPUS with 8044x1440. AVG seems around 45fps. (Ultra and AA at 4x)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I know I can for single monitor, but its more touchy with triple monitors.
> 
> I have tried everything since yesterday, I just don't know how to force it into 5760x1080. I will open a thread about this. I want to do this test so bad. I am getting pretty good FPS with slight overclock on CPU and GPUS with 8044x1440. AVG seems around 45fps. (Ultra and AA at 4x)


Ya, it will be an awesome test. Surely someone else out there has Eyefinity that can help you out in getting 5760x1080 working. All 3x 1080P, 1200P, 1440P and 1600P monitors should be able to run that resolution. It is so easy to set up with NVIDIA!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, it will be an awesome test. Surely someone else out there has Eyefinity that can help you out in getting 5760x1080 working. All 3x 1080P, 1200P, 1440P and 1600P monitors should be able to run that resolution. It is so easy to set up with NVIDIA!


Maybe I can do two charts,

What resolution do you run?

@alansalt, can we do something about having a second post as the OP. For multimonitors


----------



## CallsignVega

I'd wager most multi-monitor setups are 3x 1080P, or 5760x1080. I'd say 3x 1200P is pretty rare as 1200P monitors have been "out of style" for quite a few years now, 3x 1440P the second most common, and 3x 1600P somewhat rare.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Need to OC my CPU t0 5.2 Ghz too







(But not for 5 hours daily







)


----------



## CallsignVega

I am pretty sure if you disable Eyefinity, add the custom resolution of 1920x1080 as described in the post above to all three monitors, reboot and setup eyefinity again, you will be able to have 5760x1080. It's just jumping through hoops with AMD vs super easy with NVIDIA.

EDIT: if you look at the right, that is how easy it is:


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Will try a TRI-SLI and SLI run myself when i get home and compare scores (2-Way / 3-Way / 4-Way) - I am can pretty much gurantee that my TRI-SLI score will beat the crap out of the 4-Way score.
> 
> I was wearing my madhat when I tested Valley, which was the very first bench I ran these cards on - That is what being too eager gives you, frustrations. Try running your setup in 3DMark11, which had time to mature and get proper optimization - I ran it and got a 30ish K score, which placed the setup in the upper end of people with the same setup - Which is why I am sure that all we need is time and a good set of drivers for our cards to really stretch their legs in Valley.
> 
> The term "CPU BOTTLENECXXXX!" is thrown around WAY too much - I like a valid opinion backed up by testing and claims with proper sources, not educated *GUESSES*


i agree with you on this ...proper justification is required then educated guesses , well on the new beta drivers with little or no over clock on the gpus at the cpu being at 4.7ghz and stock rams at 2133 at cl9 i got like a score of 25000 points in 3d mark11 .

i am sure with tweaks and the oc of the cpu at 5ghz and over clocking of the gpu i might reach a score of 27000-28000 points ---i guess ....loll

then i ran the bench again with a single gtx 680 and got a score of p-11392 for a single gtx 680 ..will post the score here ....


----------



## muhd86

....any one here with club 3d gtx 680


----------



## KaRLiToS

I can't even set single monitors to 1920x1080. can only set them at 1600x900.

If only I can find a way to force it into Valley.

*This is with Eyefinity Enabled*



*This is trying to force with eyefinity Disabled each single monitors.*


----------



## asuindasun

asuindasun --- i7 [email protected] 4.70 ---- GTX 670 SLI ; 1306 / 1728 ---- 91.4 ---- 3824


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, it will be an awesome test. Surely someone else out there has Eyefinity that can help you out in getting 5760x1080 working. All 3x 1080P, 1200P, 1440P and 1600P monitors should be able to run that resolution. It is so easy to set up with NVIDIA!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can do two charts,
> 
> What resolution do you run?
> 
> @alansalt, can we do something about having a second post as the OP. For multimonitors
Click to expand...

I don't think the second post ownership can be changed. Only the first post. And I don't think a second post can be inserted. After the first post you didn't post again until the sixtieth post, and that got deleted for being a copy of the OP I think. Anyway the only workaround suggested was deleting all posts between the first post and your next post.....the deleted post can be un-deleted...but cannot insert or change ownership of a post other than the first post...which is thread ownership...

What do ppls think of that? Seems a bit of an extreme solution. The alternative is make another thread for multi monitor results....?

With BB you could. Not with Huddler, as far as I can find out.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have the second post because our Valley threads were merged in the beginning. I can post the data on that post for you guys if Karlitos sends it to me...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have the second post because our Valley threads were merged in the beginning. I can post the data on that post for you guys if Karlitos sends it to me...


I can share my spreadsheet but thats all I can share. There is one sheet that I don't want to share since it has around 200 hours+ of work involved with all the formulas and the tables. I don't want to be selfish, just want to keep it for other Bench Threads since its my work.









*I have tried this*



But it doesn't want to force into 5760x1080, i'm not sure if its possible honestly.

It didn't even save the side monitors (F12) in the screenshot, but I ran it at *5200x900*


----------



## Worldshaker

Worldshaker --- [email protected] 4.9 ---- GTX 680 SLI ; 1356 / 3615 ---- 91.2 ---- 3816



For memory...that is supposed to be the memory speed listed in valley correct?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I was stuck at 3966 with my GTX 690, no matter what I couldn't break 4,000. When you don't have unlocked voltage control for the gpu, it makes it so tough.


Me too, then I got the new drivers and tweaked Nvidia control panel and got a couple fps. Try that and see if it helps.

Update:
justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1202 / 1817 ---- 96.3 ---- 4031


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I can share my spreadsheet but thats all I can share.


I can make a new chart for 5760 x 1080 and post it on my second post. Since there won't probably be that many submissions I could make it like a top ten or something...


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Karlitos, Looks like you missed my first entry a week or so back, I never got entered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave it ago again this time with a better O/C on my CPU and overclocked my memory some more.( Trying to beat my old score) I had to lower my core clock a little since it was causing artifacts and screen flickering.
> 
> Face2Face --- [email protected] 5.1Ghz ---- MSI 7950 TF3 ; 1320/1860---- 53,3 ---- 2230
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Score! I'm glad you finally got this working, it lends credibility to my score.


----------



## rob3342421




----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I can share my spreadsheet but thats all I can share. There is one sheet that I don't want to share since it has around 200 hours+ of work involved with all the formulas and the tables. I don't want to be selfish, just want to keep it for other Bench Threads since its my work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have tried this*
> 
> 
> 
> But it doesn't want to force into 5760x1080, i'm not sure if its possible honestly.
> 
> It didn't even save the side monitors (F12) in the screenshot, but I ran it at *5200x900*


click resolution and change it to system?


----------



## KaRLiToS

If I do this it will run at 8044x1440, my goal is 5760x1080.


----------



## Rbby258

Can you not change system to 5760x1080?


----------



## theelviscerator

theelviscerator --- i7 [email protected] 4.50 ---- GTX 670 SLI ; 1070 / 1717 ---- 89.9 ---- 3760

I feel like my score is too low..these cards wont oc much on core or valley ctd for me.....temps not an issue furmark hit 53c at 112% TDP. voltage cranked. i need a volt mod I think.


----------



## KaRLiToS

No, if I set custom resolution to 5760x1080, its written in red and then when I press enter it lowers to 4096x1080 ??

I have try everything now .


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No, if I set custom resolution to 5760x1080, its written in red and then when I press enter it lowers to 4096x1080 ??
> 
> I have try everything now .


I meant set your desktop resolution to 5760x1080


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If I do this it will run at 8044x1440, my goal is 5760x1080.


Try this, put instructions inside.. For ease of use.

it is for downsampling but you can create custom resolutions on it i guess.

AMD.DownsamplingGUI.0.6.ENG.byFR33JACK.zip 235k .zip file


----------



## KaRLiToS

Check other posts , I can't.



Spoiler: My previous post!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I can't even set single monitors to 1920x1080. can only set them at 1600x900.
> 
> If only I can find a way to force it into Valley.
> 
> *This is with Eyefinity Enabled*
> 
> 
> 
> *This is trying to force with eyefinity Disabled each single monitors.*


----------



## Rbby258

Or make a ratio with this

http://www.wsgf.org/fovcalc.php

And have different setting for different resolutions, lower the 3 way resolution the higher the settings have to be


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice Score! I'm glad you finally got this working, it lends credibility to my score.


No problem. I am just glad we figured it out


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No, if I set custom resolution to 5760x1080, its written in red and then when I press enter it lowers to 4096x1080 ??
> 
> I have try everything now .


I think you either choose 1 monitor with 5760x1080 or choose 3 monitors with 1920x1080. The way you did in your picture meant 3 5760x1080 monitors side by side, that's 17280x1080, of course your monitor refused to accept it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> I think you either choose 1 monitor with 5760x1080 or choose 3 monitors with 1920x1080. The way you did in your picture meant 3 5760x1080 monitors side by side, that's 17280x1080, of course your monitor refused to accept it.


Yes, I know, I have tried other things too (tried everything except not all third party fix)

Check in my previous post, I tried 1920x1080 and but Valley decided to run at 1600x900 instead



Spoiler: Check Previous post!



*I have tried this*



But it doesn't want to force into 5760x1080, i'm not sure if its possible honestly.

It didn't even save the side monitors (F12) in the screenshot, but I ran it at *5200x900*


----------



## Hillguy

A little update to my score









Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 5.25 Ghz --- 3 x GTX 580 ; 1010 / 2426 ---- 125.2 ---- 5240


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, I know, I have tried other things too (tried everything except not all third party fix)
> Check in my previous post, I tried 1920x1080 and but Valley decided to run at 1600x900 instead


I see. Looks like you need to make 1920x1080 available in ATI CCC first. Otherwise Valley just uses the next closest resolution.
Well, no idea how to use ATI CCC here since I'm on N card


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody who wants to post a 5760 x 1080 bench just go ahead and post it with the correct screen shot and data line (same settings as the rest of the thread) and I will make a preliminary chart to post on the second post, pending Karlitos's approval...


----------



## theelviscerator

there we go the lost fps found! this system should outrun my 2600k based on memory diff alone clock for clock!....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Anybody who wants to post a 5760 x 1080 bench just go ahead and post it with the correct screen shot and data line (same settings as the rest of the thread) and I will make a preliminary chart to post on the second post, pending Karlitos's approval...


No prob









I will use your data and insert Comparaison graphs.

I hope it won't be to difficult to manage this.

EDIT: Unless I just add another tab to the first spread sheet with Multimonitors instead of GPU configuration. I'll let you decide.


----------



## Rbby258

you can get 4 fps by uninstalling CCC


----------



## GreenNeon

*GreenNeon --- i7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 680 ; 1280 / 3629 ---- 51.0 ---- 2135*


Just bumped the memory on my 680 up to 7.258Ghz! +625 in EVGA Precision X - I think I can push even more too...
So just re-ran the benchmark and managed to push 2135 points, is this good?
Unfortunately my GPU doesn't want to budge past 1280Mhz for some reason. At 1306Mhz my card instantly crashes Valley, urgh! How can I push the GPU voltage a little further?


----------



## mcg75

mcg75 --- i5 3570k @ 4.2 ghz --- Titan -- 1189mhz / 3404mhz --- 75.6 fps --- 3162 pts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> EDIT: Unless I just add another tab to the first spread sheet with Multimonitors instead of GPU configuration. I'll let you decide.


a tab would be perfect!! great idea.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> mcg75 --- i5 3570k @ 4.2 ghz --- Titan -- 1189mhz / 3404mhz --- 75.6 fps --- 3162 pts.


Was that on the stock or modded BIOS?


----------



## KaRLiToS

KaRLiToS ---- i7 3930k @ 4.6 ghz ---- HD 7970 QuadFire --- 1275/1610

Just to try


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Was that on the stock or modded BIOS?


Modded. That's not considered cheating is it?

My best with stock bios was just over 70fps.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Mod BIOS is firmware, not software, so I guess its legit.


----------



## lilchronic

yea i used a modded bios to get my score on my 670FTW







680's


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> KaRLiToS ---- i7 3930k @ 4.6 ghz ---- HD 7970 QuadFire --- 1275/1610
> 
> Just to try


^^^NICE


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> KaRLiToS ---- i7 3930k @ 4.6 ghz ---- HD 7970 QuadFire --- 1275/1610
> 
> Just to try


That's a huge screen, but still says 1920 x 1080 res?

That is nice!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> KaRLiToS ---- i7 3930k @ 4.6 ghz ---- HD 7970 QuadFire --- 1275/1610
> 
> Just to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a huge screen, but still says 1920 x 1080 res?
> 
> That is nice!
Click to expand...

It's a bug from using toastys it seems. He can't re-size to the desired resolution so he had to use a tool to create new panels in the size for that run. Looks like unigine just reads one panel instead of the array size.


----------



## Rbby258

*Highest valley score ever ( fully tweaked )*


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> KaRLiToS ---- i7 3930k @ 4.6 ghz ---- HD 7970 QuadFire --- 1275/1610
> 
> Just to try


Nice! But why 4xAA? Is that the setting we will use for the surround benchmark thread later?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That's a huge screen, but still says 1920 x 1080 res?
> 
> That is nice!


Actually I think its a bug with my monitors and Unigine, whether its Heaven or Valley. It still says *surround*, you see full screenshot and you also see only the info of one card out of four. You will have to trust me on this because there is no other way for me to make the resolution appear correctly, you can open the screenshot and check the size of it









@tsm106 it is not because of the downsampling or toastys

Here in Unigne Heaven 3.0 it says *2681x1440 instead of 8044x1440*. This was a while ago with a different Windows OS, different drivers...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Nice! But why 4xAA? Is that the setting we will use for the surround benchmark thread later?


Yes, we will use Ultra and 4 x AA , *IF its fine for everyone*, CallSignVega and me talked about it.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> *Highest valley score ever ( fully tweaked )*










what happened here?


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, we will use Ultra and 4 x AA , *IF its fine for everyone*, CallSignVega and me talked about it.


I'm cool with that. Will post a result tonight.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Added New Tab and Added an option in Form for the Multi-Monitors. (With OCN colors this time)

Lets get ready to Rumble









(Will wait for more results before making graphs)


----------



## Red1776

Don't enter this one, needs a profile and overclocking.
@ KaRLiToS, what happens with yours when you set it to 'system'?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Don't enter this one, needs a profile and overclocking.
> @ KaRLiToS, what happens with yours when you set it to 'system'?


When I set to system, it sets automatically to 8044x1440 since its the native resolution, I need to set it back at 1920x1080 in settings while Valley is running, then start the benchmark.

Also, nice score and you can set it at 4 x AA.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happened here?


Not a bad score right, sat around 600fps with 1 section at 500fps. Might overclock tomorrow see if I can get 25k


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Don't enter this one, needs a profile and overclocking.
> @ KaRLiToS, what happens with yours when you set it to 'system'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I set to system, it sets automatically to 8044x1440 since its the native resolution, I need to set it back at 1920x1080 in settings while Valley is running, then start the benchmark.
> 
> Also, nice score and you can set it at 4 x AA.
Click to expand...

oh ok gotcha. I unplugged my 4th monitor for these. Do you game with 4 monitors?
I only use 4 monitors for reviews, 3DsMax etc.

...and cool wallpaper


----------



## KaRLiToS

No I only game on Three monitors (8044x1440) its enough, lol.

I will have to OC my CPU to 5GHZ and close the millions programs I have in background to get ahead of you. You have pretty nice score with 8xAA







.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No I only game on Three monitors (8044x1440) its enough, lol.
> 
> I will have to OC my CPU to 5GHZ and close the millions programs I have in background to get ahead of you. You have pretty nice score with 8xAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, but I suspect that it is merely a case of the 1 x 1 opt working a bit better with my chipset right now. I bet that changes when a profile gets here.

Great idea BTW, glad you are including extreme resolutions









opps, I thought you were running 4 x 1080's + bezel comp


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks.

It will give an even better idea of how well GPUs perform. can't wait to have more results.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Modded. That's not considered cheating is it?
> 
> My best with stock bios was just over 70fps.


No, not cheating at all, I was just curious. I'm going to have to break down and mod my BIOS's too I think...


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@Red1776* I still added you to have some entry in the new spreadsheet, anyway, we both have to get better OCs


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> *Highest valley score ever ( fully tweaked )*


Inspired by Vivi



*LOD: you're doing it wrong*


----------



## fewness

fewness ---- i7 3930k @ 4.6 ghz ---- Titan SLI --- 1000/3500



Somehow my Titans decided to work no more than 60% if Valley is tested at surround setting.
@ 1080p they work >90% load, other games @ surround setting work >90% load as well, but just not for Valley @ surround setting.
all right....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Do you want me to add it or not?


----------



## fewness

while a single monitor 4K test gave me 50fps...


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you want me to add it or not?


Let's wait and see at least another Titan SLI shows up. If it's just a bug in my computer I don't want my result to be misleading.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Let's wait and see at least another Titan SLI shows up. If it's just a bug in my computer I don't want my result to be misleading.


Yes, I want to wait too, I don't think its representative AT ALL.

5760x1080 = 6,220,800 pixels
3840x2160 = 8,294,400 pixels

Something's wrong here.

Where did you get that 4k monitors and how much have you paid


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> *@Red1776* I still added you to have some entry in the new spreadsheet, anyway, we both have to get better OCs


...oh it's on now!
















ok cool









How about we make a deal. First one to find a profile that actually works shares it? hehe


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Where did you get that 4k monitors and how much have you paid


It's down-sampling on a regular 1080 monitor. Sorry to get you excited


----------



## fewness

this one just for reference...3240x1920 has the same pixels as 5760x1080...so ~70 should be Titan SLI's target number.


----------



## HPE1000

Why? Just because









5760x1080


As I have stated before, this benchmark doesn't do it for me. I don't think it looks nice at all.


----------



## jimrun

Update :

jimrun ............ GTX 580(x1) .............. 1871


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Why? Just because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5760x1080
> 
> 
> As I have stated before, this benchmark doesn't do it for me. I don't think it looks nice at all.


It's not so bad? Does it?


----------



## CallsignVega

Karlitos you got 5760x1080 running? Can you post how for other AMD users to bench?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> fewness ---- i7 3930k @ 4.6 ghz ---- Titan SLI --- 1000/3500
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow my Titans decided to work no more than 60% if Valley is tested at surround setting.
> @ 1080p they work >90% load, other games @ surround setting work >90% load as well, but just not for Valley @ surround setting.
> all right....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It's not so bad? Does it?


Select single screen, not multiple screen. It's a bug in Valley, Surround/Eyefinity is treated as a single monitor.

So to confirm the settings for the multi-monitor:

Preset Custom
API DX11
Quality ULTRA
Stere3D Disabled
Monitors Single
AA 4X
Full Screen
Resolution 5760x1080.

Gonna have to crank this baby up and see how 2x Titans do. Third Titan is coming in tomorrow so it will be interesting to see the scaling.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Karlitos you got 5760x1080 running? Can you post how for other AMD users to bench?


Yes I will show if someone ask, but I must be alone with 7680x1440

http://www.overclock.net/t/1372880/is-it-possible-to-force-7680x1440-resolution-into-5760x1080/0_30

Quote:


> Select single screen, not multiple screen. It's a bug in Valley, Surround/Eyefinity is treated as a single monitor.
> 
> So to confirm the settings for the multi-monitor:
> 
> Preset Custom
> API DX11
> Quality ULTRA
> Stere3D Disabled
> *Monitors Single*
> AA 4X
> Full Screen
> *Resolution 5760x1080*.
> 
> Gonna have to crank this baby up and see how 2x Titans do. Third Titan is coming in tomorrow so it will be interesting to see the scaling.


*I can't do this*. _______________________________________*I can only do this*

 

*Can you post a score with 2 x Titan now?*


----------



## HPE1000

The way to do it for 5760x1080 is set it to Surround 3x1 and then the resolution to "System"


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The way to do it for 5760x1080 is set it to Surround 3x1 and then the resolution to "System"


If I set to system (in my case), It will run at 8044x1440 (native with bezel compensation), so I have to set it at 1920x1080


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If I set to system (in my case), It will run at 8044x1440 (native with bezel compensation), so I have to set it at 1920x1080


Oh yeah, because you are running 3 1440p screens, maybe set a custom resolution for surround of 5760x1080 and switch to that to run the test.

edit: you dont have nvidia cards, is there anything similar on amd for custom resolutions in multimonitor setups?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh yeah, because you are running 3 1440p screens, maybe set a custom resolution for surround of 5760x1080 and switch to that to run the test.
> 
> edit: you dont have nvidia cards, is there anything similar on amd for custom resolutions in multimonitor setups?


The funny thing is, my desktop was set at 5760x1080, but when I start Valley using System, it just goes back to 8044x1440. So I need to force it in Catalyst and in Valley, no big deal, I hope I'm not loosing performance doing so.

And guys, this is the new chart







. I used OCN colors


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Karlitos you got 5760x1080 running? Can you post how for other AMD users to bench?
> 
> Select single screen, not multiple screen. It's a bug in Valley, Surround/Eyefinity is treated as a single monitor.
> 
> So to confirm the settings for the multi-monitor:
> 
> Preset Custom
> API DX11
> Quality ULTRA
> Stere3D Disabled
> Monitors Single
> AA 4X
> Full Screen
> Resolution 5760x1080.
> 
> Gonna have to crank this baby up and see how 2x Titans do. Third Titan is coming in tomorrow so it will be interesting to see the scaling.


Just about to sleep and saw this, thank you!









fewness ---- i7 3930k @ 4.6 ghz ---- Titan SLI --- 1000/3500



Now I can sleep in peace.


----------



## KaRLiToS

You can now see the Titan potential.







(I hate you)


----------



## CallsignVega

Wait a second, 2x Titan's running the same speed as 4x 7970? Something cannot be right there. Let me run a test.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wait a second, 2x Titan's running the same speed as 4x 7970? Something cannot be right there. Let me run a test.


The profile for the AMD side is a mess, well actually non existent. it's not coming close to using the capacity of the GPU's yet. Hoping for a profile in the next Beta.


----------



## steelballrun99

new bios from naennon, helped flashed by callsignvega, cheers to both of u...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The profile for the AMD side is a mess, well actually non existent. it's not coming close to using the capacity of the GPU's yet. Hoping for a profile in the next Beta.


For you quad 7970 guys that uploaded, what was your GPU utilization numbers during the benchmark?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> 
> 
> new bios from naennon, helped flashed by callsignvega, cheers to both of u...












Here is my quick submission before bed as it's getting late and haven't had time to tweak it:

CallsignVega ---- i7 3960X @ 5.2 GHz ---- Titan SLI --- 1137/3704


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The profile for the AMD side is a mess, well actually non existent. it's not coming close to using the capacity of the GPU's yet. Hoping for a profile in the next Beta.
> 
> 
> 
> For you quad 7970 guys that uploaded, what was your GPU utilization numbers during the benchmark?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> 
> 
> new bios from naennon, helped flashed by callsignvega, cheers to both of u...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my quick submission before bed as it's getting late and haven't had time to tweak it:
> 
> CallsignVega ---- i7 3960X @ 5.2 GHz ---- Titan SLI --- 1137/3704
Click to expand...

Mine were running at around 45%. I have talked to other 7970 owners who are running valley and it seems that it varies from 40-80%. Heaven 4.0 on the other hand is at 100% (but that has a profile)
It seems that tri and quad guys are the worse off right now. Hope AMD gets a profile out soon.
Nice score, your at the top of the board


----------



## Blackops_2

Nice results guys. How long does this remain open? Probably finish my 3570k/2x7970 build by May gonna see if i can get up on the dual GPU chart









Here's to hoping i can get 1200/1600 or better on my 7970s


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Nice results guys. How long does this remain open? Probably finish my 3570k/2x7970 build by May gonna see if i can get up on the dual GPU chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping i can get 1200/1600 or better on my 7970s


I think it will remain open until there is a 'Valley 2.0" or the like.


----------



## steelballrun99

latest valley run


----------



## alancsalt

Titans will take over for a while...probably push everything else off the list?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Inspired by Vivi
> 
> 
> 
> *LOD: you're doing it wrong*


Doing it right with a score like that, also there's no lod used here


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Doing it right with a score like that, also there's no lod used here


lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Inspired by Vivi
> 
> 
> 
> *LOD: you're doing it wrong*
> 
> 
> 
> Doing it right with a score like that, also there's no lod used here
Click to expand...

Thought that was just an old school cheat being joked about?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Thought that was just an old school cheat being joked about?


Is joking about my 24k run about 40 posts ago.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*UPDATED*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 --- [email protected] ---- GTX Titan; 1150 / 3510---- 72.6 FPS --3036


I haven't entered you because your Intel Graphics is enabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Inspired by Vivi
> 
> 
> 
> *LOD: you're doing it wrong*


FtW 420, please read the rules... *you forgot to fill the form*.


----------



## sk3tch

sk3tch --- i7 [email protected] 4.5 GHz ---- EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Tri-SLI ; ~1100 / 1515 ---- 80,1 ---- 3353



314.21, 5760x1080


----------



## KaRLiToS

Will add you now, can you also make a Tri-Sli single monitor run?


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will add you now, can you also make a Tri-Sli single monitor run?


Certainly, sir. BTW - awesome thread. Lots of love put into this. Great work!

sk3tch --- i7 [email protected] 4.5 GHz ---- EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Tri-SLI ; ~1100 / 1515 ---- 123,1 ---- 5151



314.21, 1920x1080


----------



## Rbby258




----------



## HPE1000

BRO


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, but where's the score?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, but where's the score?


didn't do one i just though it was funny here's the 24k one i did yesterday if you haven't seen it


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Certainly, sir. BTW - awesome thread. Lots of love put into this. Great work!
> 
> sk3tch --- i7 [email protected] 4.5 GHz ---- EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Tri-SLI ; ~1100 / 1515 ---- 123,1 ---- 5151
> 
> 
> 
> 1920x1080


Thanks for the compliments









But about your score, I am pretty sure you can get higher score with 1920x1080.


----------



## sugarhell

With crossfire at 5760x1080 i get 70-80% gpu usage.Should i use 1x1?


----------



## Rbby258

the trees are also good with mipmap



this is also strange, ha



and finally a new score from me


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks for the compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But about your score, I am pretty sure you can get higher score with 1920x1080.


From what I hear there is a scaling issue with GTX TITANs from 2-way to 3-way in Unigine Valley. I've done the test a few times and I receive similar results.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## KaRLiToS

Can you provide a full screenshot HPE1000?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> From what I hear there is a scaling issue with GTX TITANs from 2-way to 3-way in Unigine Valley. I've done the test a few times and I receive similar results.


Yam, your score is only 18% faster or so than my 2-way setup. My third Titan is coming in today, should get some numbers up in a day or two. Really for great scaling the 3-way number should be close to 100 FPS.


----------



## Rbby258

king4x4 score says its for post 1671 but post 1671 is a titan score



both king4x4 and dimmyK score on the chart say post 1671


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> king4x4 score says its for post 1671 but post 1671 is a titan score
> 
> 
> 
> both king4x4 and dimmyK score on the chart say post 1671


I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## fewness

It seems the Top30 single card chart is not working right now? It displays the same overall chart as the allsetup tab.
I'm trying to see what's the current list of single Titans...

btw can you guys open the first page on iphone/ipad? It kills both my 1st generation ipad and iphone4...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> It seems the Top30 single card chart is not working right now? It displays the same overall chart as the allsetup tab.
> I'm trying to see what's the current list of single Titans...
> 
> btw can you guys open the first page on iphone/ipad? It kills both my 1st generation ipad and iphone4...


Oups I did a mistake, I copied the All setup over the Single Cards







, *fixed.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Nice results guys. How long does this remain open? Probably finish my 3570k/2x7970 build by May gonna see if i can get up on the dual GPU chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping i can get 1200/1600 or better on my 7970s


This will remain open until Valley 2.0 I guess., I hope to have next Valley 2.0 Thread.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about.


you did


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> KaRLiToS ---- i7 3930k @ 4.6 ghz ---- HD 7970 QuadFire --- 1275/1610
> 
> Just to try


correct me here // but is that 24010 .................


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> correct me here // but is that *24010* .................


What is 24010??


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What is 24010??


this


----------



## KaRLiToS

I still don't understand the question.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> this


is this score correct ---or just a fluke ..pls explain as i am baffled .


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I still don't understand the question.


the score is 24,010
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> is this score correct ---or just a fluke ..pls explain as i am baffled .


its not bugged


----------



## muhd86

if its not bugged then how did u get this score ..can u shed some details .


----------



## jjblack

Fixed

Crossfire 7950s 1200/1500 - 3876
I5 2500K 4.9Ghz


----------



## WhiplashPC

My score in Valley benchmark
My Spec
i7 2600k
16GB DDR3 1600
Asrock Extreme3 gen 3 motherboard
Evga GTX 680
Xfi Falal1ty pro Sound Card


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiplashPC*
> 
> My score in Valley benchmark
> My Spec
> i7 2600k
> 16GB DDR3 1600
> Asrock Extreme3 gen 3 motherboard
> Evga GTX 680
> Xfi Falal1ty pro Sound Card


You have *MANY* things not following the rules. I'll let you find them


----------



## CallsignVega

Karlitos have you tried using tiling instead of AFR in the Surround bench to see if that helps your performance at all? Everyones 4-way 7970 numbers seem too low. Unless there is just a major issue with the drivers for some reason. AMD has only had 15-months to work on them.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Karlitos have you tried using tiling instead of AFR in the Surround bench to see if that helps your performance at all? Everyones 4-way 7970 numbers seem too low. Unless there is just a major issue with the drivers for some reason. *AMD has only had 15-months* to work on them.


Hahaha, but they need 25 months







(Lets wait _14.2 beta 246_. Maybe it will help.)

No I haven't tried this method, I only tried Optimize 1x1.

Let's wait for a proper Valley profile, there is none yet even in 13.3. Real tired of AMD sometime,









http://laurentides.kijiji.ca/c-acheter-et-vendre-accessoires-informatiques-QuadFire-HD-7970-XFX-and-Powercolor-reference-Watercooled-wi-W0QQAdIdZ466792288


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you provide a full screenshot HPE1000?


What, showing all 3 screens?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What, showing all 3 screens?


Yes, likes its suppose to be since the begginning of the Valley Thread


----------



## zGunBLADEz

XD


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, likes its suppose to be since the begginning of the Valley Thread


oops
















I ran it again, overclocked the gpu more and got a couple more fps.
You can still count the first one, I don't mind.













Spoiler: blah blah blah, if this isnt enough for you, I quit :P




pretty thin bezels

don't know how accurate this is.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> He was just kidding Blade, lets not start this here Please


ok sorry...


----------



## sugarhell

Karlitos why you want to sell your system?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

He wants dem Titans!! Lol, jk...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran it again, overclocked the gpu more and got a couple more fps.
> You can still count the first one, I don't mind.


Nice setup man















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Karlitos why you want to sell your system?


I'm not even sure if I want multi-monitors anymore.

And I have been more than 5 months with the same hardware








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> He wants dem Titans!! Lol, jk...


Unfortunately, I want to try them SO BAD. But I don't know if the Financial comittee will accept, I mean my girlfriend.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> ok sorry...


No prob bud


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice setup man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if I want multi-monitors anymore.
> 
> And I have been more than 5 months with the same hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I want to try them SO BAD.


Thanks









I don't think i could go without multimonitors, not for the gaming aspect, but from the multitasking standpoint it is so helpful.

I wouldn't be opposed to a bigger 1440p or 1600p screen and 2 side monitors though.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice setup man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if I want multi-monitors anymore.
> 
> And I have been more than 5 months with the same hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I want to try them SO BAD. But I don't know if the Financial comittee will accept, *I mean my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mini Titan is coming soon......might be easier to explain....


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Where you live?? so i can kill you like right now


Giving me more ideas to spent more money on stuff...

Im against 3 monitor setup because i do prefer a bigger screen myself.. But now looking the big screen at the top and the 3 screen setup at the bottom you shake my foundation!!!!


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Where you live?? so i can kill you like right now
> 
> 
> Giving me more ideas to spent more money on stuff...
> 
> Im against 3 monitor setup because i do prefer a bigger screen myself.. But now looking the big screen at the top and the 3 screen setup at the bottom you shake my foundation!!!!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*


the bezels!!!!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Where you live?? so i can kill you like right now
> 
> 
> Giving me more ideas to spent more money on stuff...
> 
> Im against 3 monitor setup because i do prefer a bigger screen myself.. But now looking the big screen at the top and the 3 screen setup at the bottom you shake my foundation!!!!


haha


Spoiler: more jelly bro








Overlapping the bezels on crazy slim monitors in the first place=so much awesome


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## CallsignVega

Overlap + de-bezeled cases = much less annoying. Here is my current setup:










And of course the perfect motion clarity of LB is the real kicker...

Crap, my back-plates didn't come in today so it may be tomorrow before I will test out Titan 3-way Valley.


----------



## vaporizer

vaporizer --- I5 3570K @ 4.4 --- gtx 670 ftw @ 1293/3104 --- 42,5 --- 1777


----------



## vaporizer

vaporizer --- I5 3570K @ 4.4 --- gtx 670 ftw @ 1293/3104 --- 19,3 --- 803


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I hate you guys in a good way..Now I want that same setup ¬¬.. Big screen on top and 3 monitors.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice setup CallSignVega, really love the Thin bezel, great job









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I hate you guys in a good way..Now I want that same setup ¬¬.. Big screen on top and 3 monitors.


You can have a lot of desktop space


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Overlap + de-bezeled cases = much less annoying. Here is my current setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the perfect motion clarity of LB is the real kicker...
> 
> Crap, my back-plates didn't come in today so it may be tomorrow before I will test out Titan 3-way Valley.


Really can't get over your rig Vega it's extremely nice. Love the debezeled monitors.


----------



## welly321

i5 2500k @ 4.2ghz
Sapphire 7950 core:1100mhz mem:1450mhz


----------



## KaRLiToS

More Graphs to compare mid range cards


----------



## lilchronic

cant wait to get my 2nd 670FTW and raise our average up







.001% lol


----------



## opt33

single titan gtx core 1228, mem 3231,
cpu 4.81, mem 2400


----------



## Blackops_2

It's interesting to see the 7950 neck and neck with the 670. I imagine they're OCed but regardless.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> It's interesting to see the 7950 neck and neck with the 670. I imagine they're OCed but regardless.


theres only a couple 7950 faster than my 670FTW


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> single titan gtx core 1228, mem 3231,
> cpu 4.81, mem 2400


you need a screen shot. but thats a beast score fore a titan. right behind FTW420


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> theres only a couple 7950 faster than my 670FTW


he just had to add that in there.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> he just had to add that in there.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> single titan gtx core 1228, mem 3231,
> cpu 4.81, mem 2400


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you need a screen shot. but thats a beast score fore a titan. right behind FTW420


That is a good one, just saw a 3354 score over in the titan thread too.
These guys are catching up to my current score in the chart...


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


What are your scores?

EDIT: Looks like I am one of them









214 Face2Face i5 3570k HD 7950 53,3 2230 2682

Looks like I beat the fastest 670 so far by 1 point


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> What are your scores?
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I am one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 214 Face2Face i5 3570k HD 7950 53,3 2230 2682
> 
> Looks like I beat the fastest 670 so far by 1 point


i could of probably got a higher score if my card didnt throttle soo much with unlocked bios


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you need a screen shot. but thats a beast score fore a titan. right behind FTW420


Thanks, so what your saying is, when all else fails read the instructions









Which were good by the way, was trying to figure out how to take a screenshot with pntscn key and camera....then read the instructions its f12, the big thing on beginning of benchark..ie the other thing I didnt read







....will get one later when have time to rerun.


----------



## sk3tch

lol...I love this place. Whenever I think I'm ballin' with my cool, fast, cutting edge hardware I can hop into a thread like this and be put into my place.









KaRLiToS - RE: you deciding you may not want to do multi-monitor...I hear ya. When I first setup my Titan tri-SLI I only ran it on a single 1080p/120hz panel (Acer GD235hz and then my BenQ XL2420TX)...BF3 multiplayer is sublime. Ultra everything/maxed and barely a blip under 120 fps. As someone that almost exclusively plays dudebro shooters in online multiplayer, I appreciate the smaller screen/resolution and fluidity. The other day I added in my flanking BenQ XL2420Ts and I was reminded how finicky NV Surround is (5760x1080)..lol. Although, I must say, NVIDIA has done well in improving GPU utilization in 3-way (and I assume 4-way) setups in NV Surround. I now regularly see > 90% usage. Back with my 4-way SLI 680 setup I would get ~ 70%! For anyone interested, here's a thread tracking that issue. But I digress. Back to the benches!


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> i5 2500k @ 4.2ghz
> Sapphire 7950 core:1100mhz mem:1450mhz


Can you add me please. I filled out the form on the first page.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Can you add me please. I filled out the form on the first page.


give him time it has been less than 12 hours


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i could of probably got a higher score if my card didnt throttle soo much with unlocked bios


I'm just busting your balls man. You have a very stout GTX 670


----------



## KaRLiToS

Updated OP with some new non-interactive graphs.

Have an idea of something new? Don't hesitate to suggest it











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Can you add me please. I filled out the form on the first page.


Done, I was sleeping








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> single titan gtx core 1228, mem 3231,
> cpu 4.81, mem 2400


Please provide a valid screenshot and I'll be glad to add you in second position


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Has anyone figured out why Valley causes Titans to throttle and/or have low GPU usage in Tri or Quad SLI?

Vega, let me know what your results are with Tri SLI, as I'm getting horrible scores with Quad SLI, as in under 5000 points, when I should be getting over 10k easily.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Has anyone figured out why Valley causes Titans to throttle and/or have low GPU usage in Tri or Quad SLI?
> 
> Vega, let me know what your results are with Tri SLI, as I'm getting horrible scores with Quad SLI, as in under 5000 points, when I should be getting over 10k easily.


We should wait for Nvidia and AMD to release proper profiles. Been quite a while now.


----------



## fewness

I doubt if they ever will seriously care about such a benchmark program. If Crysis or Battlefield failed in SLI/CF, they will work.
Too bad 3DMark cannot be tested in surround setting. There is simply nothing outside the 16:9 viewfield to be drawn.


----------



## Nick_V




----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick_V*
> 
> Bah - right thread, wrong benchmark.


No prob, just repost a second score


----------



## opt33

opt33 --- i7 [email protected] 4.8Ghz ----GTX titan ; Core 1233 / Memory 3447 ---- 80 fps ---- 3346 score

using a bios I modded to increase default power to 280W (most naennons edits uses 260W for default which is 1st throttling power), which allowed me to use 1.21v, and run core and mem up without throttling volts and crashing. should have just increased default up to 300W (hard max)...but im on my 18th flashed bios...so this is it for now.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

thats nice.. so how many more flashes do you think your nand would allow you?
you dont want to wear out your nand thats for sure specially those which have a limited write life...


----------



## Nick_V

Hey dude, thanks for providing the fun.


----------



## GreenNeon

Just a little heads-up to anyone who's stress testing while benchmarking, I've come to notice the following...
*
If your driver crashes MAKE SURE to RESTART windows before continuing the benchmark. This is important!*

GPU ERROR/STABILITY ISSUE#
Valley benchmark and/or games will specifically black out and the system will return to the desktop. Task Manager should be opened and the processes closed.
FIX#
Reduce the GPU clock frequency or increase the core voltage in small increments.

MEMORY ERROR/STABILITY ISSUE#
The benchmark will continue to run, however you may notice an increase in on-screen visual artifacts. I have also noticed that if the memory clock is unstable, the benchmark will unexpectedly run at unusually low FPS and maintain poor performance until the system is restarted.
FIX#
Reduce the memory clock or reduce the core clock and retry the benchmark.

THE SYSTEM BECOMES UNRESPONSIVE OR CRASHES#
You've taken it too far - ya numpty!









KEY#
GPU ERRORS - Warped model geometry, spiked artifacts, white dots and/or coloured splotches or flickering. Games/software will crash to desktop.
MEM ERRORS - Texture/model loading errors, discoloured or incorrectly rendered maps, poor performance, full screen colour crashes and on-screen artifacts that resemble brightly coloured triangles.

If both parts are unstable then you may experience the infamous looping sound crash. Reset your computer.
Remember that lower temperatures reduce the amount of voltage leak experienced at higher temperatures and therefore higher clocks can be achieved at lower core temps.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick_V*


I will add you when you will provide a full screenshot, and don't, forget to run Extreme HD preset







(Not 1600x900)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*
> 
> Just a little heads-up to anyone who's stress testing while benchmarking, I've come to notice the following...
> *
> If your driver crashes MAKE SURE to RESTART windows before continuing the benchmark. This is important!*


You are very right on this, everytime I get a driver crash when overclocking too much, I have no choice but to restart the PC. I will whether get artifacts or low performance or all kind of weird behavior.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i find disabling crossfire and enabling it again fix that issue karlitos...
Low Performance/Artifacts or Driver Crashes...

XD


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, the Titan is killing the single chart Average rank. C'mon AMD do something.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the Titan is killing the single chart Average rank. C'mon AMD do something.


I know







no competition in the single and dual setups. I want something to pressure to them to release sea Islands. Oh well looking to hit the top 30 of single or dual once i get the loop going. Dad gum Titan... lol


----------



## EpiDx

Well, I think this is going to be the best I can get on my card, it doesn't get hot or anything, but anything more on gpu/mem it locks up. No water cooling, stock dual fans.

epidx --- i5 [email protected] 4.3Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 3GB DDR5 Dual-X 2L version ; 1230 / 1725 ---- 47.4 ---- Score 1981


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> thats nice.. so how many more flashes do you think your nand would allow you?
> you dont want to wear out your nand thats for sure specially those which have a limited write life...


yep, but someone has to figure out how to work with this buggy bios...nothing like trial and error. My card at stock was throttling horribly, one of the worst ones, very leaky but a decent Ocer. typical nand is ~ 1000 cycles...so even if they gimped, hopefully I will get tired of experimenting before then.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiDx*
> 
> Well, I think this is going to be the best I can get on my card, it doesn't get hot or anything, but anything more on gpu/mem it locks up. No water cooling, stock dual fans.
> 
> epidx --- i5 [email protected] 4.3Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 3GB DDR5 Dual-X 2L version ; 1230 / 1725 ---- 47.4 ---- Score 1981


Hey bud, can you turn off your integrated GPU and re-run the test, thanks a lot !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, *but someone has to figure out how* to work with this buggy bios...nothing like trial and error. My card at stock was throttling horribly, one of the worst ones, very leaky but a decent Ocer. typical nand is ~ 1000 cycles...so even if they gimped, hopefully I will get tired of experimenting before then.


I think its Nvidia responsability, no?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think its Nvidia responsability, no?


Yep, they are working on a fix, according to them. But my card was very impatient, it wanted to play now


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> opt33 --- i7 [email protected] 4.8Ghz ----GTX titan ; Core 1233 / Memory 3447 ---- 80 fps ---- 3346 score
> 
> using a bios I modded to increase default power to 280W (most naennons edits uses 260W for default which is 1st throttling power), which allowed me to use 1.21v, and run core and mem up without throttling volts and crashing. should have just increased default up to 300W (hard max)...but im on my 18th flashed bios...so this is it for now.


how did you get your card to use 300W? did u use gpu tweak and if you did what settings did yo raise to get it to 300w. i really wish i could stop this throttling








i no its only a 670FTW not a titan i just want to stop this throttling


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the Titan is killing the single chart Average rank. C'mon AMD do something.


we are all dying to see IF AMD has a response to Titan...the 8000s had better be amazing, or their market share will suffer big time.


----------



## vhco1972

vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX Titan [email protected]/6608Mhz --- 131.1 fps --- 5483 Score


----------



## sanitarium

again pushing a little harder. got 5.0 on the cpu stable again


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> we are all dying to see IF AMD has a response to Titan...the 8000s had better be amazing, or their market share will suffer big time.


I really dont think a $1000 card is going to effect AMDs market share that much...
especially with the next gen consoles all utilizing amd.


----------



## HPE1000

I like how in hardware, everyone is bitter when the other side tops them... I won't ever understand.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I like how in hardware, everyone is bitter when the other side tops them... I won't ever understand.


I dunno if this was directed at me but I was just giving my opinion about the effect on amd's sales. Im not exactly bitter about anything.


----------



## HPE1000

It just came across that way I guess.


----------



## HPE1000

MY GOD EVERY RECENT THREAD I AM FOLLOWING THEY HAVE POSTED IN....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> MY GOD EVERY RECENT THREAD I AM FOLLOWING THEY HAVE POSTED IN....


I can make that one disappear, the rest should soon follow.


----------



## CallsignVega

Update

CallsignVega 3960X 5.2 GHz Titan SLI 1150MHz core/3703 MHz Mem 68 FPS 2846 Score


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## fewness

Single card.


----------



## fewness

80 is so close, yet so unreachable...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> 80 is so close, yet so unreachable...


It's doable but it isn't easy to make the titan play nice...


----------



## Nick_V

Full like this? How does one take a SS like the cats here do with Snipping Tool? D'mn good I mucked up the last post as my FPS went upp dramatically from 57,5 to 74 with 1440-900 -> 1080p extreme HD change lol.





--edit, added offically approved SS

Shot taken after several hours of heavyset Skyrim gaming, might throw out a few decimals, so shoot me I've probably invested a couple of hours just to get my results posted here, for the fun, lol

Thanks Sven for being a real brah and helping out me I'm such a nub



--update

I tryed moar.
i7 920 --12Gb XMS3 1536MHz -- GTX 680 4Gb SLI 1250MHz GPU, 3100MHz 4Gb DDR5


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors

First page of the the thread will tell you all you need to know cat.

F12 for a screenshot.


----------



## opt33

Best I can do on my current bios, will have to raise default power to 300 max to try higher, high mem draws too much power, all other benchmarks get stability issues before starting to throttle...here with being able to run with high mem is an issue.

opt33 --- [email protected] ---- Titan GTX ; Core 1233 / mem 3632 ---- 81.2 FPS ---- 3396


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It's doable but it isn't easy to make the titan play nice...


If I could set it up like your avatar then it should...








But I've never even build a water system...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice score everyone!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanitarium*
> 
> again pushing a little harder. got 5.0 on the cpu stable again


awesome score man! Your coming close to my score with two 580s with 50mhz less on the core clock. I wonder if pushing the cpu speeds is helping you out?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Best I can do on my current bios, will have to raise default power to 300 max to try higher, high mem draws too much power, all other benchmarks get stability issues before starting to throttle...here with being able to run with high mem is an issue.
> 
> opt33 --- [email protected] ---- Titan GTX ; Core 1233 / mem 3632 ---- 81.2 FPS ---- 3396


cmon you can get .3 more fps


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the Titan is killing the single chart Average rank. C'mon AMD do something.


what sucks is that it could have been the GTX680 if AMD had a better 7970 or the GTX780 if AMD came out with something new this year.

Still, the 7970 is a great achievement from AMD, almost 2x HD6970 performance. I hope the HD8970 isn't like the HD5870>HD6970 and more like HD6970>HD7970 but i guess we will see.









Still hoping to get a better score on my 7970 when i get my VRM heatsink, the highest voltage i've been able to use is 1.218v lol.


----------



## sanitarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> awesome score man! Your coming close to my score with two 580s with 50mhz less on the core clock. I wonder if pushing the cpu speeds is helping you out?


Definitely helped a little. Went back and looked and noticed my memory on GPU was higher that time. Think I'm done though as i got a couple artifacts pop up at the end.


----------



## marc0053

I disabled Igpu on my z68 asus deluxe mobo but the message "Microsoft basic render driver... is showing" does that mean the igpu is still on?
Anyways here is my updated run with Naennon's bios


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cmon you can get .3 more fps


then FTW will come post his 86 fps shot from titan thread, and Im never getting there







...but upped power to 290 in bios and reflashed...really need to quit doing that...dont know if it was that or higher mem speed, or just my gpu decided it likes 1240 core now for valley. any higher on mem/core and I crash.

opt33 --- [email protected] 4.8 ---- GTX titan ; 1240 core / 3668mem ---- 82.1 ---- Score 3435


----------



## Nick_V

I updated the scores in my post (clicky here here) to suck atleast a little less.

Thanks


----------



## theelviscerator

happy with almost 91 FPS on my 800 bux of 670s though!...,these hit only 53c during furmark run stock air.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I like how in hardware, everyone is bitter when the other side tops them... I won't ever understand.


Bitter? ...please.


----------



## Samurai707

Just got around (Finals are done for this quarter) to reverting back to MSI Afterburner 2.2.3 from 2.3.1.... Just cranked my 660Tis up again, had to beat smex!










660Ti SLI, top card got toasty... hit 74C I believe at max... but only throttled down to 1320 from 1333 core.


----------



## grifers

Fail.

Sorry


----------



## KaRLiToS

*POSTING SCORE RULE*

*For Single Monitors* (1920x1080)

*(*You can only be part of the "All Setup" chart and another chart with single or multi-gpus, usually your strongest setup*)*

*Use the* Extreme HD Preset

*You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled .*

*Post your screenshot and take note of the post number and proceed to fill the form below .*

*Fill the form provided HERE* (Takes 2 minutes to fill) _(You can find an embedded form at the end of the post)_

*No integrated Graphics allowed*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> If I could set it up like your avatar then it should...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've never even build a water system...


The setup I was using had an air cooled 3770k & water cooled titan, the 3404 was the score before I modded anything, it is doable.
With my card all modded now future scores may be tougher.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> then FTW will come post his 86 fps shot from titan thread, and Im never getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but upped power to 290 in bios and reflashed...really need to quit doing that...dont know if it was that or higher mem speed, or just my gpu decided it likes 1240 core now for valley. any higher on mem/core and I crash.
> 
> opt33 --- [email protected] 4.8 ---- GTX titan ; 1240 core / 3668mem ---- 82.1 ---- Score 3435


Nice!, You know what's coming but all my scores are on a drive from a rig I took apart last night, so you can hold the #1 spot for a while at least.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> then FTW will come post his 86 fps shot from titan thread, and Im never getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but upped power to 290 in bios and reflashed...really need to quit doing that...dont know if it was that or higher mem speed, or just my gpu decided it likes 1240 core now for valley. any higher on mem/core and I crash.
> 
> opt33 --- [email protected] 4.8 ---- GTX titan ; 1240 core / 3668mem ---- 82.1 ---- Score 3435


AWWW i see FTW already has a back up for this thread a







lolz


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The setup I was using had an air cooled 3770k & water cooled titan, the 3404 was the score before I modded anything, it is doable.
> With my card all modded now future scores may be tougher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!, You know what's coming but all my scores are on a drive from a rig I took apart last night, so you can hold the #1 spot for a while at least.


*Cough* Sandbag *Cough*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> *Cough* Sandbag *Cough*


Not really, it is posted in a different thread so not hiding it like a sandbag till the last minute. Posted it in the titan thread & then ripped the rig apart to test something else before thinking to post it here.

I did post a 35?? score update in this thread a while back, but it got missed. I'll leave it for now, opt33 worked at beating that 3404 for the #1 single spot.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not really, it is posted in a different thread so not hiding it like a sandbag till the last minute. Posted it in the titan thread & then ripped the rig apart to test something else before thinking to post it here.
> 
> I did post a 35?? score update in this thread a while back, but it got missed. I'll leave it for now, opt33 worked at beating that 3404 for the #1 single spot.


you could just click the image button then select the image in "my recent photos"


----------



## wedge22




----------



## Rylo




----------



## Rylo

Tweaked some settings, second run...


----------



## KaRLiToS

@FtW420, I couldn't find you in the saved data of the queue list, you can check for yourself at the END of the OP in the SAVED tab.

@marc0053, Its okay, you are entered.

*We have so many GTX 680 SLI and HD 7970 CrossFire results that the few GTX 690 and HD 7990 are almost equal. I mean that some people has GTX 680 SLI with i5 3570k or AMD CPU, same thing for the HD 7970 CrossFire. And most of people with GTX 690 and HD 7990 have i7 3930k or i7 3770k CPU. What should I do? Should I take only the TOP scores? Should I pick only high-end CPUS to make better representation.

We now have 426 results in the chart...this means so many type of systems.?

Suggestions?
*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> @FtW420, I couldn't find you in the saved data of the queue list, you can check for yourself at the END of the OP in the SAVED tab.
> 
> @marc0053, Its okay, you are entered.
> 
> *We have so many GTX 680 SLI and HD 7970 CrossFire results that the few GTX 690 and HD 7990 are almost equal. I mean that some people has GTX 680 SLI with i5 3570k or AMD CPU, same thing for the HD 7970 CrossFire. And most of people with GTX 690 and HD 7990 have i7 3930k or i7 3770k CPU. What should I do? Should I take only the TOP scores? Should I pick only high-end CPUS to make better representation.
> 
> We now have 426 results in the chart...this means so many type of systems.?
> 
> Suggestions?
> *


I can't actually remember filling the form, so probably just posted the screen last time I went to update, that would explain it.
It can be left for now though, I still plan to improve it!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I can't actually remember filling the form, so probably just posted the screen last time I went to update, that would explain it.
> It can be left for now though, I still plan to improve it!


But if you find it I'll update right away. I know it must be hard for you not to be top (you are always top)


----------



## crucifix85

Crucifix85 --- [email protected] ---- 7870 Tahiti LE ; 1150 / 1525 ---- 36.4 ---- 1521



The amazing graphics with new 1080p monitor just blew me away.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> Crucifix85 --- [email protected] ---- 7870 Tahiti LE ; 1150 / 1525 ---- 36.4 ---- 1521
> 
> 
> 
> The amazing graphics with new 1080p monitor just blew me away.


Which 7870 XT have you bought?

Your score is spot on with the Average.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> But if you find it I'll update right away. I know it must be hard for you not to be top (you are always top)


lol he's holden out on us i saw 86.5 FPS








http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/lightbox/post/19571364/id/1363730
thats beating some dual 680's


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol he's holden out on us i saw 86.5 FPS


This means he didn't even post it here.







(Titan's Owners Thread)


----------



## alawadhi3000

Updated Score.

alawadhi3000 --- i7-2600K @ 4.5GHz ---- GTX670 ; 1050 / 1775 ---- 48,2 FPS ---- 2015

Boost clock is stuck on 1280MHz.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> This means he didn't even post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Titan's Owners Thread)


lol


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Which 7870 XT have you bought?
> 
> Your score is spot on with the Average.


its the powercolor myst.


----------



## rob3342421

how's about this then because I think my other one was the HTML file it didn't get put in??


----------



## KaRLiToS

What is your overclocked card temperature during benching session? Do you have any issues with it?


----------



## rob3342421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What is your overclocked card temperature during benching session? Do you have any issues with it?


who me?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*
> 
> who me?


Oups, no sorry I was asking to *crucifix85* about his Myst card temperature.

We must have posted in the same time and I didn't notice.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol he's holden out on us i saw 86.5 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/lightbox/post/19571364/id/1363730
> thats beating some dual 680's


...and did you notice his card's temp at that run ? ... 25 C in the screenshot, max 33 in the PrecisionX bit


----------



## rob3342421

thats alright dude do you mind me asking why my first post wasn't entered? (2727)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*
> 
> thats alright dude do you mind me asking why my first post wasn't entered? (2727)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*


*Screenshot wasn't valid








EDIT: + You need to run at Extreme HD 1080p*, *not 1680x1050*

I will udate tomorrow, I am so tired now and I'll wait for *crucifix85* to fill the form.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*
> 
> thats alright dude do you mind me asking why my first post wasn't entered? (2727)


Haven't conform to the rules of entry. Screenshots need to be F12 screenshots taken when bench finishes, and found in C:\Users\"Username"\Valley\Screenshots (See bottom of first post)
Then fill in the Form


----------



## rob3342421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Haven't conform to the rules of entry. Screenshots need to be F12 screenshots taken when bench finishes, and found in C:\Users\"Username"\Valley\Screenshots (See bottom of first post)
> Then fill in the Form


so 2944 is good?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Haven't conform to the rules of entry. Screenshots need to be F12 screenshots taken when bench finishes, and found in C:\Users\"Username"\Valley\Screenshots (See bottom of first post)
> Then fill in the Form


...sometimes, you have to add the sub-folder 'screenshots' in the above path yourself...this happened to me with my Valley download...kept on hitting 'F12' but no screenies in the Valley folder, until I realized that the install had not created the sub-folder automatically


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*
> 
> so 2944 is good?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Screenshot wasn't valid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: + You need to run at Extreme HD 1080p*, *not 1680x1050*
> 
> I will udate tomorrow, I am so tired now and I'll wait for *crucifix85* to fill the form.


----------



## alancsalt

I missed that. Wrong resolution too Rob.


----------



## th3illusiveman

you could just use MSi afterburner or Fraps to take a screen shot...


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> But if you find it I'll update right away. I know it must be hard for you not to be top (you are always top)


FtW was just being nice and let me have it for the day....since I had to flash my bios multiple times...just to score 5 fps less than the one he didnt bother to post in this thread..


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Oups, no sorry I was asking to *crucifix85* about his Myst card temperature.
> 
> We must have posted in the same time and I didn't notice.


i was just testing the card at 1200/1600 with Kombuster. 10mins with slow climb to 80c

@1200/1600


----------



## Clox

Clox --- i7-3930k @ 4.8Ghz ----Geforce GTX Titan ; 1397 / 3754 ---- AVG. FPS 79.3---- Score 3318


----------



## CallsignVega

Got the third card in. Low GPU usage as expected from 1080P. Quick run before I go to bed and will tweak it tomorrow:


----------



## michael-ocn

omg... 160 fps... like mowing the lawn with a flame thrower


----------



## Mals

Resubmitting, flashed the BIOS of my 670's and have em at 1202core 3402 mem.. much better











Oh snap.. it looks like Vega is going after tsm with his tri's!


----------



## Rylo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Got the third card in. Low GPU usage as expected from 1080P. Quick run before I go to bed and will tweak it tomorrow:


Apparently the famous Clay Davis quote from _The Wire_ is offensive, so nvm.


----------



## RR09SS

Updated score for me.

i72700k @5ghz 1163 core 3600 on mem


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2408 GTX660ti SLI 1170 / 3592 71.2fps 2979









Many thanks to alancsalt for guiding me / we through the modding / flashing process







salty


----------



## Meulen92

Sig rig:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2408 GTX660ti SLI 1170 / 3592 71.2fps 2979
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to alancsalt for guiding me / we through the modding / flashing process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salty


According to your screenie thats GTX660 *x 1* doing 71.2 FPS








Average FPS score for 660Ti SLI, according to Karlito's graph, is 64.727
Must be doing something right.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meulen92*
> 
> Sig rig:


1200 might put you inside 50. nice clocks.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> According to your screenie thats GTX660 *x 1* doing 71.2 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Average FPS score for 660Ti SLI, according to Karlito's graph, is 64.727
> Must be doing something right.


Yep must be eh







Its about time


----------



## bittbull187

Just flashed my 660's testing clocks now will post with new score when stable


----------



## Meulen92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 1200 might put you inside 50. nice clocks.


I might, but i start to get artifacts when im running 1175 or higher.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Updated score for me.
> 
> i72700k @5ghz 1163 core 3600 on mem


surly a score that you cant see the image in the background cant be allowed (no hate) if so then


----------



## Kman3107

*Kman3107 --- i5 2500K @ 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 680 ; 1332 / 3534 ---- 48.9 ---- 2046*


Old benchmark:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU: i5 2500K - CPU Clock: 4.5GHz - GPU: GTX 680 (Single)
- GPU Core: 1307MHz - GPU Mem: 3329MHz*


----------



## rob3342421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


How can I do that with 1680x1050 monitors though?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*
> 
> How can I do that with 1680x1050 monitors though?


you cant


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*
> 
> How can I do that with 1680x1050 monitors though?


You can try downsampling..

I did a fast google sreach but you can find out on your own.









http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> omg... 160 fps... like mowing the lawn with a flame thrower


lol


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- i7-3770k @ 5.0 Ghz ---- GTX 690 SLI ; 1267 / 1893 ---- 99,1 FPS ---- 4146


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meulen92*
> 
> I might, but i start to get artifacts when im running 1175 or higher.


my 7950 never gives off artifacts but just stops responding. my 7970, on the otherhand, does. the latter is on air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> surly a score that you cant see the image in the background cant be allowed (no hate) if so then
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that happens. it did in one of my runs and happened to be my highest score. i had to re-run 'cause i knew someone will say something.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> my 7950 never gives off artifacts but just stops responding. my 7970, on the otherhand, does. the latter is on air.
> that happens. it did in one of my runs and happened to be my highest score. i had to re-run 'cause i knew someone will say something.


lets just say it happened on my run as well


----------



## muhd86

KaRLiToS i7 3930k HD 7970 QuadFire 149,5 6255

i am just wondering if the benchmark is not optimized that much for quad crossfire or quad sli --how come u have the score as above ---can u pls share as what were the clocks on the gpu / and cpu etc .
i am baffled as i have a simialr setup but with quad 680 and i cant cross 5500 points .

would appreciate some insight


----------



## fewness

Looks like the multi-monitor section is not getting enough attention here...kind of buried at a corner...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> KaRLiToS i7 3930k HD 7970 QuadFire 149,5 6255
> i am just wondering if the benchmark is not optimized that much for quad crossfire or quad sli --how come u have the score as above ---can u pls share as what were the clocks on the gpu / and cpu etc .
> i am baffled as i have a simialr setup but with quad 680 and i cant cross 5500 points .
> 
> would appreciate some insight


We have to wait for AMD and Nvidia to make a profile for Valley.

My CPU was overclocked at 5ghz and cards at 1300Mhz / 1610mhz if I remember correctly.

This with AMD


Spoiler: I used this workaround for the Crossfire profile


----------



## rob3342421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You can try downsampling..
> 
> I did a fast google sreach but you can find out on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325


tried it, it didn't work the application kept reverting to 1680x1050 so this thread is useless if you don't have a 1080p monitor


----------



## Sasasd




----------



## KaRLiToS

*(*I'm now out of the colored ranking







*)*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasasd*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Resubmitting, flashed the BIOS of my 670's and have em at 1202core 3402 mem.. much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap.. it looks like Vega is going after tsm with his tri's!


Screenshot Not Valid, sorry


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> We have to wait for AMD and Nvidia to make a profile for Valley.
> 
> My CPU was overclocked at 5ghz and cards at 1300Mhz / 1610mhz if I remember correctly.
> 
> This with AMD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I used this workaround for the Crossfire profile


Ya, Valley isn't working too well in either camp for multi-GPU. Getting real low GPU usage in most of the benchmark, even under Surround!


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> *(*I'm now out of the colored ranking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *)*
> 
> Screenshot Not Valid, sorry


erm I submitted my last one like that... how do you want me to submit it..? sorry that front page is REALLY filled with stuff now


----------



## KaRLiToS

Took me 5 seconds to take this from the OP. Just look everyone else posts to see what kind of screenshot you need to be part of the spreasheet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> erm I submitted my last one like that... how do you want me to submit it..? sorry that front page is REALLY filled with stuff now


*How your screenshot is suppose to be posted*. Thanks



Spoiler: Example!



*Post a screenshot
*
*LIKE THIS
*



*NOT This*





*Need help on HOW TO Take a Screenshot???*


Spoiler: HOW TO TAKE A SCREENSHOT IN UNIGINE VALLEY



*By Default, the screenshot key is F12 Like shown in this picture* (Shown in Loading Screen of the benchmark)



*But if you want to set another key, you need to go in Valley Settings... Shown Below*



And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in C:\Users\*YOUR USER NAME*\Valley\screenshots...Shown Below


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Gee wizz Karlitos if you had a dollar every time you explain the rules you would have quad titans by now


----------



## compalalaska

I have 3 7970's @ 1200 / 1500, an I7 3820 @ stock and I can't break 3500. That doesn't seem right or is the cpu holding me back that much? Also how the heck are you guys getting 1300 core clocks on your gpu's If I goover 1200 my system just crashes.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Silicon lottery man. My 7970's won't go beyond 1225MHz so I feel your pain. Some guys bin their cards and only keep the 1300+MHz ones...


----------



## compalalaska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Silicon lottery man. My 7970's won't go beyond 1225MHz so I feel your pain. Some guys bin their cards and only keep the 1300+MHz ones...


I'm fine with that, just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing anything wrong. I have hit 1225 before just didn't put in the time to make sure it was stable. But I think I may go for that again and see if it works. Out of curiosity for you to get 1225 on your core what is your VDDC at?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

1300mV in Sapphire Trixx...


----------



## CallsignVega

This is as good as it's going to get until the Valley SLI profile/drivers are updated and fix the hitching/slowdown issue that I don't have in other games:

1080P










5760x1080


----------



## bigsnyder

Update


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gee wizz Karlitos if you had a dollar every time you explain the rules you would have quad titans by now












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compalalaska*
> 
> I have 3 7970's @ 1200 / 1500, an I7 3820 @ stock and I can't break 3500. That doesn't seem right or is the cpu holding me back that much? Also how the heck are you guys getting 1300 core clocks on your gpu's If I goover 1200 my system just crashes.


Overclock your CPU to 4.5 Ghz

*AND*

This would help


Spoiler: Change the Valley application profile Crossfire mode!


----------



## Rylo

I'll see if I can squeeze a 3500, but this is the best I can get for now.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Took me 5 seconds to take this from the OP. Just look everyone else posts to see what kind of screenshot you need to be part of the spreasheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *How your screenshot is suppose to be posted*. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example!
> 
> 
> 
> *Post a screenshot
> *
> *LIKE THIS
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT This*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Need help on HOW TO Take a Screenshot???*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HOW TO TAKE A SCREENSHOT IN UNIGINE VALLEY
> 
> 
> 
> *By Default, the screenshot key is F12 Like shown in this picture* (Shown in Loading Screen of the benchmark)
> 
> 
> 
> *But if you want to set another key, you need to go in Valley Settings... Shown Below*
> 
> 
> 
> And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in C:\Users\*YOUR USER NAME*\Valley\screenshots...Shown Below


oh well... if I feel like clocking things up again I'll run again to get another screen shot..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2408 1172 / 3624 71.6fps 2996

So close to 3000pts







and its the 3000th post as well shame


----------



## bittbull187

update


----------



## StrifeWolfe

Here's my first run on my new build after doing 3 benchmarks before it and a night of Prime95 stress testing.


----------



## bittbull187

Strife get a screen shot of score in benchmark as proof, usually has card specs on right hand side


----------



## steelballrun99

got my ek waterblocks today for my titan sli, will upload my scores tmr hopefully will be ablt to break 130 fps


----------



## fewness

Vega moved to tri cards? Now it's my chance!


----------



## fewness

I shall try beat that GTX 690 Quad-SLI, only 0.1 fps behind....


----------



## CallsignVega

My 140 fps 2-card run will live on in spirit!


----------



## Tommy2jz

Stock settings (Came from a GTX 460 and I am unfamiliar with "Boost" so left clock settings stock)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My 140 fps 2-card run will live on in spirit!


i think u can beat 162.7 FPS


----------



## DuckyChanQuack

Just wanted to try it out (note my stuff isn't overclocked) I scored a 1383 XD sooo low


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My 140 fps 2-card run will live on in spirit!


First, 'congrats' on your new score









...I had a similar feeling about my tri-SLI 670 score, not least as I run that configuration daily...I was very fond of its Valley performance. The Quad-SLI 670ies did put me over 6000, with may be a bit of play room left, but cooling them is not easy (stock air w/extra fans) and I really don't like seeing a bunch of molex connectors sticking to the fourth card

I'm looking at upgrading to 2x Titan's in the not so distant future, so the more folks 'figure them out' re. locks, bios flashes etc, the better - and I don't mean the LN2 folks you read about who use a ton of e-power daughter boards and binned cards. You're oh-so-close to the top spot anyhow, but any chance you'll go for quad-Titan's with your great setup ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrifeWolfe*
> 
> Here's my first run on my new build after doing 3 benchmarks before it and a night of Prime95 stress testing.


If you wanted that entered:
Quote:


> *How your screenshot is suppose to be posted*. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example!
> 
> 
> 
> *Post a screenshot
> *
> *LIKE THIS
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT This*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Need help on HOW TO Take a Screenshot???*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HOW TO TAKE A SCREENSHOT IN UNIGINE VALLEY
> 
> 
> 
> *By Default, the screenshot key is F12 Like shown in this picture* (Shown in Loading Screen of the benchmark)
> 
> 
> 
> *But if you want to set another key, you need to go in Valley Settings... Shown Below*
> 
> 
> 
> And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in C:\Users\*YOUR USER NAME*\Valley\screenshots...Shown Below


and of course, fill out the form in the first post......


----------



## NostraD

Here's mine:


----------



## jjblack

Had a few more goes at it







Don't think I'm gunna get much higher then this.. but a few extra notches up the ladder is always nice







.



crossfire 7950s 1210/1550 - *3913*


----------



## DuckyChanQuack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tommy2jz*
> 
> 
> 
> Stock settings (Came from a GTX 460 and I am unfamiliar with "Boost" so left clock settings stock)


Erm is it just me or does the picture say 670 ?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckyChanQuack*
> 
> Erm is it just me or does the picture say 670 ?


Thats probably the card he has since *he comes from a GTX 460 and is unfamiliar with the GTX 670 boost feature.*

(_Tommy2jz / i5 2500k / GTX 670 / 41,8 / 1759 / 3009_)


----------



## DuckyChanQuack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thats probably the card he has since *he comes from a GTX 460 and is unfamiliar with the GTX 670 boost feature.*
> 
> (_Tommy2jz / i5 2500k / GTX 670 / 41,8 / 1759 / 3009_)


Thanks for clearing that up ^^


----------



## MikeG

Added a waterblock by Aphacool and a few tweeks here and there:

MikeG --- i7-3770K @ 5.2GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1270 / 1890 ---- 54,2 FPS ---- 2266


----------



## KaRLiToS

I wish I could add people to the chart but all rules must be respected.

I even had someone that didn't post a screenshot but filled the form with a *GTX 580 doing 60 fps*... Cmon, really?







(lol)


----------



## m3t4lh34d

M3T4LH34D --- i7 3770K @ 4.9ghz --- GTX Titan TRI-SLI 1137/3290 ---- 144.6 fps ---- 6050



Unfortunately I had to use my P67 rig with the 3770k with this bench, and since the P67 WS Revolution only accepts Tri-SLI or Quadfire, I was stuck using only 3 of my Titans, but I at least managed to get my OC up to 4.9ghz with HT on a crappy air cooler (H212+), which was a feat by itself. This is my girlfriend's rig, so once I slap the Kraken X60 on it, I should be able to do 5.1+ghz and I'm 100% certain the 3770K was throttling due to heat on this crappy cooler, so I know it will improve with an AIO water solution. Only being able to use 3 of my Titans kinda sucks.

On the 3930k, even at 4.9ghz with HT disabled and 4 Titans, I'm struggling to get anywhere close to what I'm getting with 3 Titans and my 3770k. Unigine Valley isn't multi-threaded whatsoever, so the greater IPC and clockspeed will always do best. If I had a mobo that could do Quad SLi with the 3770k, I'd give that a shot also.

Oh well, at least I'm almost in the Top 5 here thus far... lolz.


----------



## Blackops_2

Blackops_2---II 955 @ 3.6 --- Diamond Ref 7970 1100/1500 ---- 43.3fps ---- 1812

Feel like the system is holding it back, Haven't really seen the cards potential yet. I did try 1300 on the core with 1.3vcore to see if it would run 3dmark for a friend lol. 1100/1500 on stock volts hasn't had any problems yet.

Waiting to get new rig built and put another one in it and put them on water to see if i can get up to 1200/1600


----------



## compalalaska

Compalalaska --- 3820 @ 4.3 GHz ---- Tri HD7970 ; 1225 / 1674 ---- 123.9 ---- 5185



Thanks for all the help Karlitos! I think I can get better than this with some more time!







Sorry, Original form fill out had incorrect info.


----------



## peterhejlejensen

peterhejlejensen --- 2500K @ 4.0 Ghz ---- GTX 460 1GB SLI ; 700 / 1800 ---- 37.9 ---- 1586


Can I fail any harder?`


----------



## Souv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Do you have the Gigabyte Windforce with the huge cooler? It's a monster!
> 
> I sold my GTX 680 for $465 and bought a new HD 7950 for $375. This is actually a realistic used price in Europe and if you think that's high, imagine what I paid new one year ago... Earned $90 and got Crysis 3 + Bioshock Infinite through the Never Settle Reloaded deal. Saved me another $50 on Crysis 3 which I did want. Then in the future, I'll buy another HD 7950 and CF. With current prices, that'll be $200 cheaper than another GTX 680 for SLI would have been. In total, $340 saved by going 7950 CF compared to GTX 680 SLI. That'll more than pay for the PSU needed for CF.


yes you are right
i also posted tons of benchmarks from various sources on the thread "Buyer's Remorse? (GTX 670 vs. 7950)" in overclock.net where 7950 is easily beating 670 on way lesser price tag..AMD GCN 7xxx the king


----------



## NostraD

Updated Score with mild OC:


----------



## Jimbags

updated mine my original one the gpu was stuck at 675mhz didnt realise









Jimbags ---2500k @ 4.6 GHz ---- GTX 460 2Gb ; 805 ---- 20.9 ---- 874


cant wait to get my 7950


----------



## KaRLiToS

*FILL THE FORM if you want to participate or update your current score.* (*Respecting the rules. Form can also be found at the end of the OP )*)


----------



## rob3342421

I just wish there were other resolution charts







1680x1050


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Jimbags ---2500k @ 4.6 GHz ---- GTX 460 2Gb ; 805 ---- 20.9 ---- 874
> cant wait to get my 7950


That will be a really nice upgrade alright! I went from a 470 to a 670 a couple months ago... sooooo much nicer now... your upgrade will be even more dramatic


----------



## Blackops_2

Blackops_2---II 955 @ 3.6 --- Diamond Ref 7970 1125/1575 ---- 44.9fps ---- 1878


----------



## Blackops_2

Blackops_2---II 955 @ 3.6 --- Diamond Ref 7970 1150/1600 ---- 45.6fps ---- 1907


----------



## KaRLiToS

Improving again *Blackops_2*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compalalaska*
> 
> Compalalaska --- 3820 @ 4.3 GHz ---- Tri HD7970 ; 1225 / 1674 ---- 123.9 ---- 5185
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for all the help Karlitos*! I think I can get better than this with some more time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Original form fill out had incorrect info.


No problem, anytime









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*
> 
> I just wish there were other resolution charts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1680x1050*


You would be the leader of that chart so far


----------



## Blackops_2

Man i was about to be stoked with my card, she kept climbing and climbing bench wise. Then 1200/1675 i crashed







of course this is stock volts







so we got something to work with here. This is my first time OCing GPUs. I also OCed my 470 on my backup rig to 700/1750 stable and got 22fps on valley lol. Right now just got done playing Crysis 3 for an hour @ 1125/1575 with no problems, that said i could get some in longer sessions in for more stability.

Wonder if i can expect to get around 1300 on water..we'll see. Truth be told i've never gotten into benching but this stuff is super fun, excellent thread BTW.

If i could only catch some of the people to manage top 30


----------



## CallsignVega

Need more multi-monitor scores you bums!









Remember, anyone with 3x 1080P / 1200P / 1440P / 1600 P can run that benchmark. Even people can get creative with single monitors and run that resolution down-sampled.


----------



## compalalaska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Need more multi-monitor scores you bums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, anyone with 3x 1080P / 1200P / 1440P / 1600 P can run that benchmark. Even people can get creative with single monitors and run that resolution down-sampled.


How do I run that res downsampled? I'll do it tonight? Otherwise I am off tomorrow and my 30" 2556x1600 Yamakasi will be coming in the mail tomorrow and I could pull out the two ol' trusty 24' viewsonics and just run them at said resolution.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Need more multi-monitor scores you bums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, anyone with 3x 1080P / 1200P / 1440P / 1600 P can run that benchmark. Even people can get creative with single monitors and run that resolution down-sampled.


I would be interested in how a single Titan does with 3x1080p surround. We know two can handle it, but I am curious if one is sufficient. Anyone willing to just run it with a single Titan?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Need more multi-monitor scores you bums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, anyone with 3x 1080P / 1200P / 1440P / 1600 P can run that benchmark. Even people can get creative with single monitors and run that resolution down-sampled.


Didn't know you guys would take 1600P? I'll have to take a shot at that!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compalalaska*
> 
> How do I run that res downsampled? I'll do it tonight? Otherwise I am off tomorrow and my 30" 2556x1600 Yamakasi will be coming in the mail tomorrow and I could pull out the two ol' trusty 24' viewsonics and just run them at said resolution.


It dont work like that...
That depends on your monitor and such...

Like me for example i can down sample from anything no higher than 2720x1530.. Which would be 1600P on my screen as 1080P vs 1200P
Other people can down sample even higher than that.. I think the max i have seen was like 3000 something It depends on the config...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I would be interested in how a single Titan does with 3x1080p surround. We know two can handle it, but I am curious if one is sufficient. Anyone willing to just run it with a single Titan?


Single Titan will not be able to run modern games in Surround unless you turn settings way down and play on 60 Hz monitors or something.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Single Titan will not be able to run modern games in Surround unless you turn settings way down and play on 60 Hz monitors or something.


I understand, I was just curious if the 20% deficit a single Titan has to comparably priced alternatives shrinks under a more demanding scenario than the single 1080p we do here. I can see from the data how one Titan does against two 670s or 680s at 1x1080p, I was interested in how those comparisons change with something like 3x1080p or at least 1x1600p. Can someone do a single Titan Valley run at 2560x1600?


----------



## lilchronic

670ftw 2560x1440


----------



## KaRLiToS

Should I open a spreadsheet for 2560x1440?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I would be curious to see 2560x1440 numbers:

Single 7970 2560x1440


Single Titan 2560x1440


----------



## KaRLiToS

I don't believe the 88 fps with 2560x1440 while the max 1920x1080 with Titan is 81


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't believe the 88 fps with 2560x1440 while the max 1920x1080 with Titan is 81


Seconded. xfire 7970s are getting 90 at 1080. Ah. the labels are switched around.

ETA: Prepare to see a 590 choke on vram and nvidias insane levels of throttling at 1440. My Titan comes thursday.


----------



## misterD

GTX 660 SLI, 3770K stock settings


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't believe the 88 fps with 2560x1440 while the max 1920x1080 with Titan is 81


Screwed up and posted SLI Titan score...


----------



## KaRLiToS

That is a freakin nice boost over the 7970s Eric


----------



## tsm106

I was running triple screen valley benches and was wondering why I only got 77fps? Well cpu was only at 4.5, low duty profile. Then I realized I was running 8x AA doh and yall are running 4x. If it wasn't so warm here now, my deltas have gone up 5c. Anyways ran another with cpu clocked at 4.8ghz, with more sedated gpu clocks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think people will actually be surprised at how close the 7970's under water actually come to the Titan when I finish my comparison testing (well in certain games and benches; in others Titan blows them away)...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I was running triple screen valley benches and was wondering why I only got 77fps? Well cpu was only at 4.5, low duty profile. Then I realized I was running 8x AA doh and yall are running 4x. If it wasn't so warm here now, my deltas have gone up 5c. Anyways ran another with cpu clocked at 4.8ghz, with more sedated gpu clocks.


What drivers are you using for this? I used 13.3 beta 2 and I don't think they are great. I don't know why I only got 65 fps.


----------



## tsm106

I'm on 13.3 betas. I think something is holding your rig back or it might be the resolution stuff you had to do?

Here's my rig at 4.5ghz same mild gpu clocks at 8x AA.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I'm on 13.3 betas. I think something is holding your rig back or it might be the resolution stuff you had to do?
> 
> Here's my rig at 4.5ghz same mild gpu clocks at 8x AA.


I will rollback to 13.1 WHQL tomorrow and see what it does.

5,500 Posts


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That will be a really nice upgrade alright! I went from a 470 to a 670 a couple months ago... sooooo much nicer now... your upgrade will be even more dramatic


yeah cant wait! getting the asus DCU II TOP V2 3Gb. after some very helpful advice from some fellow ocn ers







will re-do my score then. nice to see the 2500k is still plenty


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Should I open a spreadsheet for 2560x1440?


I would prefer 2560x1600, but I don't know if enough people can do it. I think a high (3x1080p), medium (2560x1600, or 2560x1440), and low (1x1080p) would be a good idea. I guess Ultra on all of them, and 8xAA for low and medium with high having 4xAA?

Question though: are you not allowing entries where there is something else listed in the GPU model section? I ask because I noticed the two recent screen shots for 2560x1440 have them.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think people will actually be surprised at how close the 7970's under water actually come to the Titan when I finish my comparison testing (well in certain games and benches; in others Titan blows them away)...


Eager to see







keep us updated or link to a thread. What's the 7970 gonna be clocked at to compare?


----------



## MKHunt

If a 1440p section gets made, I guess I'll fill out the form.

Avg 35.6fps gtx 590 core 740MHz memory 1790MHz. Nvidia's driver throttling was physically painful to watch at 1440p. The throttling on the 590 is so extreme too. Nvidia makes me a sad sad panda. My gaming OC opn this card is 850MHz and at that speed its still an impressive card, but noooooooo, nvidia knows best.

ETA:

Score: 1488
FPS: 35.6
i7 3770k 4.7GHz
GTX 590 740 Core 1790 memory


----------



## Exothermic1982

MSI 670 PE Best I've been able to get is 1267/3602. CPU is 3570k @ 4.6ghz.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Updated score








HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3820 4902 @ 2408 GTX660ti SLI 1172 / 3649 71.8fps 3004









and finally cracked the 3000pts barrier hooray for me








@ Mr TooShort you said you would be impressed if I cracked 3000 well I did and are ya


----------



## Odracir

Odracir --- 2500k @ 4.5ghz ---- Club3D 7870XT joker ; 1200 core / 1600 memory ---- AVG FPS 40.3 ----1686


----------



## happynutz420




----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I would be curious to see 2560x1440 numbers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Single 7970 2560x1440
> 
> 
> Single Titan 2560x1440


Titan scaling shrinks the more Titans you add. With one Titan oh power, badass, beast. With two Titans the descriptors are not so powerful. With three Titans, you start to wonder what's going on cuz it barely edges three well clocked 7970s. With four... eesh.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Updated score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3820 4902 @ 2408 GTX660ti SLI 1172 / 3649 71.8fps 3004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally cracked the 3000pts barrier hooray for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Mr TooShort you said you would be impressed if I cracked 3000 well I did and are ya


I dunno. He doesn't give praise lightly.


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I would be curious to see 2560x1440 numbers:
> 
> Single 7970 2560x1440
> 
> 
> Single Titan 2560x1440


Put your Titan to 1225 Mhz core please (boost include). Is only curiosity.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Oh God why did my card have to die on me







This is going to take some getting used to...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Oh God why did my card have to die on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to take some getting used to...


What card died?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> What card died?


the one that got 54.5 fps


----------



## Avonosac

Does anyone else hate that you have to run the damn preset in full screen? :rage: I hate having to have it on my QX2700 full screen at 1080p.


----------



## KaRLiToS

This thread is at 1,294 views before reaching 100,000 views









I hope I'll get another benchmark thread, I will make it *EVEN BETTER*.


----------



## jimrun

Update :

jimrun ........... GTX 580(x1) .......... 1877


----------



## Avonosac

I'll post my SS and data when I get home from work today, with my water block I should be somewhere around 5/6th for single GPUs


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> Update :
> 
> jimrun ........... GTX 580(x1) .......... 1877


high score for a GTX580.


----------



## OmniScience

*Omniscience ---* *[email protected] 5.0Ghz ---- Quad 690; 1352 / 3207 ----132,3 ---- 5535*



Once I figure out how to get my 690's to stop being wusses I give it another go. For now I'll enjoy whatever spot this puts me at


----------



## xonare

I couldn't find info how to update score, so I've done as said in the first post.

Xonare --- i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 670 ; 1228 / 1852 ---- 47.9 ---- 2003


----------



## preston.murrell

new score for me big ups


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Titan scaling shrinks the more Titans you add. With one Titan oh power, badass, beast. With two Titans the descriptors are not so powerful. With three Titans, you start to wonder what's going on cuz it barely edges three well clocked 7970s. With four... eesh.


I see those 2 screens and i just going to throw here that not even titan is 4k ready..
You will need 2 of them at least... Well you can see fewness ((i7 3930k GTX Titan SLI)) @ 65,8 barely edging out.

The margin of titan gains at that res just shrink even more...

now 1440P talking...
So thats a %42+ (overclocked may i say??)
Somebody with a 690 that can do a nice overclock and post some @1440P scores to do my numbers right?>

Then you add a second 7970 and you get back to %30+ over the titan perf lets say round that to 2x7970 @ avg/1200 would do around 60fps ish

Dont make no freaking sense really...
This card was way too late for the party i may say.
So a least this was a wake up call for those dreaming of 4k/120hz/full aniso aa combo any game...

and of course thanks to crysis 3 for the final nail in the coffin...
Back to the old good days.. Where squeezing a card was actually worth it..


----------



## jmwatkins

jmwatkins - i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz - Asus DCU2 TOP GTX 670 @ 1293/1702 - 49.2fps - 2060


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preston.murrell*
> 
> new score for me big ups


Please provide a valid screenshot.











*

Almost 100,000 views
*


----------



## Blackops_2

Tomorrow when i'm not studying i might have to bump up some Volts and try and bench on 1200/1650-1700.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Titan scaling shrinks the more Titans you add. With one Titan oh power, badass, beast. With two Titans the descriptors are not so powerful. With three Titans, you start to wonder what's going on cuz it barely edges three well clocked 7970s. With four... eesh.
> 
> 
> 
> I see those 2 screens and i just going to throw here that not even titan is 4k ready..
> You will need 2 of them at least... Well you can see fewness ((i7 3930k GTX Titan SLI)) @ 65,8 barely edging out.
> 
> The margin of titan gains at that res just shrink even more...
> 
> now 1440P talking...
> So thats a %42+ (overclocked may i say??)
> Somebody with a 690 that can do a nice overclock and post some @1440P scores to do my numbers right?>
> 
> Then you add a second 7970 and you get back to %30+ over the titan perf lets say round that to 2x7970 @ avg/1200 would do around 60fps ish
> 
> Dont make no freaking sense really...
> This card was way too late for the party i may say.
> So a least this was a wake up call for those dreaming of 4k/120hz/full aniso aa combo any game...
> 
> and of course thanks to crysis 3 for the final nail in the coffin...
> Back to the old good days.. Where squeezing a card was actually worth it..
Click to expand...

Yea, I don't think we will be ready for 4k resolutions for a while, couple generations down the line maybe?


----------



## KaRLiToS

*5760 x 1080* = _6,220,800_ pixels
*3840 x 2160* = _8,294,440_ pixels *(4k)*
*7680 x 1440* = _11,059,200_ pixels

4k is not so bad. But Triple monitors 4k is a killer







.


----------



## Solonowarion

Solonowarion --- i5 [email protected] 5.0 ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB ; 1293/ 3826 ( or 1913) ---- 50.3 ---- 2104



How do I report the mem clock? looking at other posts it seems like i should divide that number in half.

Can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## Blackops_2

Blackops_2---II 955 @ 3.6 --- Diamond Ref 7970 1200/1700 ---- 47.0fps ---- 1966



Might have to reinstall windows. Think i corrupted Trixx and afterburner.. had trixx for OCing and afterburner for monitoring.

Benched at 1137mv then afterwards it reverted to stock settings and memory readings for both programs were all over the place, but GPU-z reported 925/1375. That's corrupt data right? Nothing physically wrong with the card i wouldn't presume?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Solonowarion --- i5 [email protected] 5.0 ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB ; 1293/ 3826 ( or 1913) ---- 50.3 ---- 2104
> 
> How do I report the mem clock? looking at other posts it seems like i should divide that number in half.
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me?


Nice score, way to bring the 670 avg up! Makes me batty that there are 3 ways in which that memspeed is reported! The other option is to multiple that number by two


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Nice score, way to bring the 670 avg up! Makes me batty that there are 3 ways in which that memspeed is reported! The other option is to multiple that number by two


GPU-Z reads value, valley/haven reads double, manufacturer claims 4*value.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *5760 x 1080* = _6,220,800_ pixels
> *3840 x 2160* = _8,294,440_ pixels *(4k)*
> *7680 x 1440* = _11,059,200_ pixels
> 
> 4k is not so bad. But Triple monitors 4k is a killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was going to say, my setup at 120 Hz is a lot more demanding than 60 Hz 4K displays. I doubt there will be 120 Hz 4K for many many many years. I just wish NVIDIA would fix their Uniengine SLI multi-monitor profiles, they are horrid. Low GPU usage, stuttering and hitching. Yet games like Crysis 3 and Farcry 3 maxed out run smooth as a babies butt.


----------



## ninojean

ninojean --- i7 3770k @ 4.4Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 680 4GB SLI @ 1145/1715 (or 3430) ---- 91.3 ---- 3820


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Put your Titan to 1225 Mhz core please (boost include). Is only curiosity.


Can't. Mine will crash at anything over 1202MHz...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I was going to say, my setup at 120 Hz is a lot more demanding than 60 Hz 4K displays. I doubt there will be 120 Hz 4K for many many many years. I just wish NVIDIA would fix their Uniengine SLI multi-monitor profiles, they are horrid. Low GPU usage, stuttering and hitching. Yet games like Crysis 3 and Farcry 3 maxed out run smooth as a babies butt.


Trust me if theres a high demand for it they would do something about it..

As far as technology the next big jump thing after SSD's would be 4k monitors...

Thats why i want this thing to go "CASUAL"... Look how cheap HDTV went in a couple of years..

I was reading somewhere this ones are even more cheaper to manufacture..


----------



## nagle3092

nagle3092 --- i7 3770k @ 5.1Ghz ---- GTX Titan SLI (1202/1552) ---- 134.5 ---- 5629


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice score nagle3092
















5,555 posts


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice score nagle3092


Thanks, its good to see my lowly 3770k can hang with the hexas. I'll try again after playing with my new mobo awhile.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Honestly, the i7 3770k is a super chip. especially when delidded.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice score nagle3092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5,555 posts


Can i ask? How is there 5,555 posts but the post numbers are only in the 3000 range?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think he meant 5555 posts for him.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Honestly, the i7 3770k is a super chip. especially when delidded.


agreed


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Thanks, its good to see my lowly 3770k can hang with the hexas. I'll try again after playing with my new mobo awhile.


the UP7


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice score nagle3092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5,555 posts


CONGRATS KaRLiToS on the # of posts...great threads get great traffic









QUESTION:

I did my previous Valley / Quad-SLI 670 on my ROG Max V Ex board with an oc'ed 3770K (score was 6036, per pic below). I am now also building up a ROG Rampage IV Ex with a 3970X which will also use 670ies...this will allow for some nice comparisons between chip families, as I will run both computer setups concurrently.

My question is this: Will I get a separate entry for the distinct and separate second system (ie should I post those as Joa3d43_b) ? Or does it go just by OCN name , no matter what different configurations I run ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *CONGRATS KaRLiToS on the # of posts...great threads get great traffic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> I did my previous Valley / Quad-SLI 670 on my ROG Max V Ex board with an oc'ed 3770K (score was 6036, per pic below). I am now also building up a ROG Rampage IV Ex with a 3970X which will also use 670ies...this will allow for some nice comparisons between chip families, as I will run both computer setups concurrently.
> My question is this: *Will I get a separate entry for the distinct and separate second system* (ie should I post those as Joa3d43_b) ? Or does it go just by OCN name , no matter what different configurations I run ? Thanks in advance.


Hey man, thanks for the nice compliments.









You will have a new entry in the actual charts with your new system, congrats on the new Hardware









And your old CPU will be put in the setup out of competition (DATA section) , so your data will still be calculated in the graphs









(We can't afford to loose precious data )


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey man, thanks for the nice compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have a new entry in the actual charts with your new system, congrats on the new Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your old CPU will be put in the setup out of competition (DATA section) , so your data will still be calculated in the graphs


TX ...OK, makes sense...the Rampage system won't be finished for a few weeks so I might try to improve my score with the (delidded, low-v) 3770K


----------



## lilchronic

i get my second 670ftw tommorow


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i get my second 670ftw tommorow


nice


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i get my second 670ftw tommorow


Awesome







i can't wait to get my second 7970 then again i can't wait to build my new rig. No doubt Deneb @ 3.6 and DDR3 1600 isn't necessarily helping







has to be holding that 7970 back @ 1200/1700.


----------



## sanitarium

tried valley in nvidia surround but was only getting around 50% usage on my gpu's and system overall didn't really warm up (can boil an egg during bf3)


----------



## Avonosac

I'll add mine now K









Upped the memory another 30, got myself 18 more points for it!



Not sure what else you want for the run, but 1202 core / 3630 mem = pretty sweet scores in valley. I just hate how this thing runs in full screen.

3770k @ 4.8 1.32v ~


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great score bud


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt--- i7 3930k/ 4.95GHZ ---- 4 x GTX 580 SLI ; 970 / 2050---- 131.1FPS ---- 5485

First attempt with quad, bit warm here with ambient of 26C / 62% humidity, but had to try it out....


----------



## lilchronic

my very first run with SLI 670 FTW! not to bad. its guna be cold tonight so ill mod my 670's and see what i can get this is NOT my official score. lookin to knock those dual 7950's down


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> then FTW will come post his 86 fps shot from titan thread, and Im never getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but upped power to 290 in bios and reflashed...really need to quit doing that...dont know if it was that or higher mem speed, or just my gpu decided it likes 1240 core now for valley. any higher on mem/core and I crash.
> 
> opt33 --- [email protected] 4.8 ---- GTX titan ; 1240 core / 3668mem ---- 82.1 ---- Score 3435


I'm gonna have to see if I can get the core any higher to play with this. I only have my 115 power target bios, not sure if it is having any real effect or not on the performance as I never hit 115 or even 106 in valley :O


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'll add mine now K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what else you want for the run, but 1202 core


Core is not 1202, core is 1355 (important difference).

would be nice if the frequencies were specified with the boost included.

Bye


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Valley doesn't read Kepler clocks correctly. It really is 1202MHz....


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Valley doesn't read Kepler clocks correctly. It really is 1202MHz....


Your right about that because for my gtx 670 ftw 4gb card it said 1293MHz and i know my card goes over it's boost clock to 1175MHz that's without overclocking the card


----------



## Avonosac

I've been playing with the card a lot in the last couple of weeks, I know what my clock was at









Valley reads core clocks wrong on titan, maybe other keplers too... not sure about that.

Additionally it does not update the memory values either, that is why on my SS you'll see its at 3504, but I stated and was running at 3634


----------



## bigmac11

Edit


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - - i5 3570k 5ghz @1.38v - - - 2x 670 FTW SLI - - - 1333mhz/3600mhz - - - FPS 96.2 - - - score 4025 - - -


----------



## Avonosac

How much does memory effect valley? I haven't touched my memory from my CL9 1600 XMP settings, could I get some more back from the min frames with better system memory speed? If yes, how much?


----------



## Snitchy

2 x 7970 @ 1200/1650mhz - i7 3770K -> All on water:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> First time running this. Is it only my machine or does the framerate drop into the low 30's when the test is cycling? I think that's what really hurt my score because when there was actual video I never seen it drop below 50. Oh well i7 2600k @4.7 and 3 GTX470's @ 800,


I compiled the few Tri-SLI GTX 4xx cards for you. You are about in the average, above average.

PS: Usually you have to turn off integrated GPU but I'll accept it this time since Triple GPU(s) score is supposely not affected by it.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snitchy*
> 
> 2 x 7970 @ 1200/1650mhz - i7 3770K -> All on water:


Need a valid screenshot please.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> PS: Usually you have to turn off integrated GPU but I'll accept it this time since Triple GPU(s) score is supposely not affected by it.


i dont think that it makes any performance gain unless virtu mvp is running, and when it is running it usually has a (x1) after the igpu when the benchmark is over. like this, virtu mvp enabled


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






and i think i actually had a little bit of a gain after disabling the igpu the bios.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks for the insight lilchronic









People with 7970, I'm giving away my 7970 backplates

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376307/freebie-custom-7970-backplate-reference-quad-damage-4/0_30


----------



## Semiregular

Semiregular --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz ---- 690 SLI ; 1163 / 1669 ---- 89.8 FPS ---- 3756


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sigh, please read the OP carefully for screenshot instructions...


----------



## Semiregular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sigh, please read the OP carefully for screenshot instructions...


(edit) nvm, the op is long...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semiregular*
> 
> So I'm supposed to put everything here also? As well as in the form?


Fill the form and post a valid screenshot.


Spoiler: HOW TO!



*POSTING SCORE RULE*

*For Single Monitors* (1920x1080)

*(*You can only be part of the "All Setup" chart and another chart with single or multi-gpus, usually your strongest setup*)*


*Use the* Extreme HD Preset

*You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled .*

*Post your screenshot and take note of the post number and proceed to fill the form below .*

*Fill the form provided HERE* (Takes 2 minutes to fill) _(You can find an embedded form at the end of the post)_

*No integrated Graphics allowed*

*For Multi-Monitors*

*Use Custom Ultra with 4 x AA.*

*Need to be in 5760x1080 or it won't be accepted.*

*We need to see full screenshot of the results*.

*You still need to Fill the form provided HERE*



Spoiler: Example on how a Post should look like



*Data line is less important now* since we have a form to fill, its just for other members to compare









_Suggestion_
Quote:


> *User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score*


Any failure to follow this simple rule (*example below*) will get you removed from the chart.
Any cheaters should be pointed out to me by PM: Thanks

*Example*:




*How your screenshot is suppose to be posted*. Thanks



Spoiler: Example!



*Post a screenshot
*
*LIKE THIS
*



*NOT This*





*Need help on HOW TO Take a Screenshot???*


Spoiler: HOW TO TAKE A SCREENSHOT IN UNIGINE VALLEY



*By Default, the screenshot key is F12 Like shown in this picture* (Shown in Loading Screen of the benchmark)



*But if you want to set another key, you need to go in Valley Settings... Shown Below*



And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in C:\Users\*YOUR USER NAME*\Valley\screenshots...Shown Below


----------



## Semiregular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Fill the form and post a valid screenshot.


I think I got it right this time.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semiregular*
> 
> I think I got it right this time.


Great


----------



## alancsalt

Errr, why am I down as Titan SLI? I'm Quad GTX 580....

Up the Fermis!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yeah I know, I copie and paste Queue data in the temporary chart then in the Final chart , but in the temporary chart it was still written fine ( GTX 580 Quad-SLI). I must have knock something and lock that particular GPU setup CELL to Titan Sli.

Sorry about that, corrected.


----------



## Snitchy

*Snitchy --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz ---- ATI 7970 Crossfire ; 1250 / 1600 ---- 99.0 FPS ---- 4140*


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks for the insight lilchronic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with 7970, I'm giving away my 7970 backplates
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376307/freebie-custom-7970-backplate-reference-quad-damage-4/0_30


Are you coming over to the darkside?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Certainly looks like it!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Certainly looks like it!


----------



## CallsignVega

Karlitos, ever thought of starting up another version of the tread with a different benchmark? You seem to be pretty good at this. Are there any new/cool games that have benchmarks built in like Metro2033 has? Crysis 3, Farcry 3 etc? Anything stand-alone that you don't have to pay for besides the same old Uniengine/3DMark etc?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Karlitos, ever thought of starting up another version of the tread with a different benchmark? You seem to be pretty good at this. Are there any new/cool games that have benchmarks built in like Metro2033 has? Crysis 3, Farcry 3 etc? Anything stand-alone that you don't have to pay for besides the same old Uniengine/3DMark etc?


Tomb raider,hitman absolution,sleepings dogs,bioshock infinite have benchmarks.

A new one is Catzilla

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/catzilla_benchmark_download.html


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

All those already have benchmark threads I believe. Has Catzilla's scoring been fixed? I know when it came out it was fairly inconsistent...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Karlitos, ever thought of starting up another version of the tread with a different benchmark? You seem to be pretty good at this. Are there any new/cool games that have benchmarks built in like Metro2033 has? Crysis 3, Farcry 3 etc? Anything stand-alone that you don't have to pay for besides the same old Uniengine/3DMark etc?


*Yes*, I want to have another thread when something interesting releases. I will redo all graphics and change colors. I will improve the *quality of everything*. The hard work was making everything automated. (excel formulas and everything)

I have worked hard on the automation. Had to test everything by calculating by myself if the formulas were right. (finding formulas was also difficult) But now its done so I can work in improving something else. (If I add a result, it will automatically make ALL graphs scale automatically according to the new result(s). )

-Also, I don't mind adding 2,000,000 results in the charts, more results gives better average.

-FRAME TIME and FPS would be nice too

-I also have many ideas in mind for a next thread. I want to have a couple of the first posts for different resolutions. (16:9)


1080p
1440p
Triple 1080p
Triple 1440p
4k


----------



## CallsignVega

I know company of hero's 2 beta is starting in a few days. It will have a huge fanbase including myself. Duno if it will have a bechmark though. Some other class A titles releasing soon: Command and Conquer 2, Metro Last Light, Defiance. Plus all of those so called benchmark threads that just say "hey post your score" and don't track anything are pointless and don't count for anything.


----------



## Snitchy

*Snitchy --- i7 3770K @ 4,7Ghz ---- ATI 7970 Crossfire ; 1250 / 1600 ---- 100,4 FPS ---- 4201*


----------



## lilchronic

*UPDATE*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I know company of hero's 2 beta is starting in a few days. It will have a huge fanbase including myself. Duno if it will have a bechmark though. Some other class A titles releasing soon: Command and Conquer 2, Metro Last Light, Defiance. Plus all of those so called benchmark threads that just say "hey post your score" and don't track anything are pointless and don't count for anything.


Anything you can propose I'll take it. But I'll be out for the week-end cause of Easter Time.

Maybe we could open a poll for which benchmarks people want elaborated charts and graphs.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Maybe we could open a poll for which benchmarks people want elaborated charts and graphs.


^^ that is a great idea ^^
this valley thread is mucho fun and the visualized results are illuminating


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Yes*, I want to have another thread when something interesting releases. I will redo all graphics and change colors. I will improve the *quality of everything*. The hard work was making everything automated. (excel formulas and everything)
> 
> I have worked hard on the automation. Had to test everything by calculating by myself if the formulas were right. (finding formulas was also difficult) But now its done so I can work in improving something else. (If I add a result, it will automatically make ALL graphs scale automatically according to the new result(s). )
> 
> -Also, I don't mind adding 2,000,000 results in the charts, more results gives better average.
> 
> -FRAME TIME and FPS would be nice too
> 
> -I also have many ideas in mind for a next thread. I want to have a couple of the first posts for different resolutions. (16:9)
> 
> 
> 1080p
> 1440p
> Triple 1080p
> Triple 1440p
> 4k


If there's anything you want me to help with that will be cool.

Also for anyone interested i updated the tool i made with a nice new feature

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368857/benchmarking-tool-for-karlitos-valley-thread/60_20#post_19623426


----------



## zGunBLADEz

adrenaline should make a bench run for crysis 3..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Tomb raider,hitman absolution,sleepings dogs,bioshock infinite have benchmarks.
> 
> A new one is Catzilla
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/catzilla_benchmark_download.html


...and Catzilla is a ton of fun to watch, even more than once









http://www.allbenchmark.com/video


----------



## CallsignVega

Downloading..


----------



## Compaddict

Titan Sli - 3 monitors - 3240 x 1920 Portrait Mode


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's a couple of graphs for my water cooled 7970 vs Titan comparison:


----------



## lilchronic

hitman and tomb raider benchmarks










ehh why not. a couple of these








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/458442
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295830


----------



## Blackops_2

Eric what are the clocks of each? Or did i miss an earlier post?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The 7970's are at 1225MHz core and 1754Mhz memory. The Titans are a little harder to say because of throttling but I tried to keep core around 1163MHz and memory was set at +500MHz...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys, I will update tonight, I have no time today









Great charts Eric, deserves a +rep for the great work


----------



## Raghar

Other benchmarks:

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS:27.5
Score:1152
Min FPS:15.7
Max FPS:48.1
Silent PC loVo mode. (temperatures 53 fan 0.33)

FPS: 39.3
Score:1644
Min FPS:18.4
Max FPS:67.0
I killed boost, and it's still silent mode.

Killing boost reduced temperatures from 68 to 63, it's at basically the same speed, and it's smoother.


----------



## MKHunt

3770k 4.7GHz
8gb 2200MHz CL9
GTX Titan SLI (Air cooling) 1124 Core 3105Mem 1.150V (temperature throttled, max power hit 97%)

FPS: 123.6
Score: 5170
Min FPS: 41.1
Max FPS: 208.7


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *UPDATE*


Oh man, you stink. Just had to beat me.









That is a great score with a couple 670s, the price/performance on that is pretty darn good. Did you fill in the form, I don't see it the charts?


----------



## owcraftsman

owcraftsman --- i7 2700k @ 4.8 --- 580 sgl ; 882cc 1764sc 2101mc --- 1562


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Oh man, you stink. Just had to beat me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great score with a couple 670s, the price/performance on that is pretty darn good. Did you fill in the form, I don't see it the charts?










yea i just filled it out


----------



## amd655

Does my run count?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Accepted







(but next time post a screenshot too)

Please guys with integrated GPU, it has to be turned off


----------



## MKHunt

In my defense, my iGPU is completely turned off as I despise the thing. That Microsoft thing just showed up when I put the second Titan in and IDK what it is. Maybe my nvidia drivers aren't fully installed?
\


I am very much open to suggestions.

KB2795944 was the culprit! It's purely cosmetic, but it causes that to show for god knows why. Uninstalled that update and now its gone,


----------



## Nightz2k

*NiGhTz2k --- i5 [email protected] 3.8 GHz ---- HD7950 ; 1200 / 1575 ---- 46.2 FPS ---- Score: 1932*



Getting an H100i soon _(in the mail)_ so I may re-submit again with a higher CPU OC, but I'm not sure it will matter that much. Just got this 7950, so I wanted to just get a score out there.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Here's a couple of graphs for my water cooled 7970 vs Titan comparison:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you should put clocks on the chart









Also, AMD seems to have gotten scaling down to near perfection, now if they could only get their cards to synchronize correctly to eliminate their CFX issues they would be in a good position. That's some mighty rendering power behind those titans


----------



## sanitarium

pushed my system ram some little more improvement. seriously at the end of my reach here


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanitarium*
> 
> pushed my system ram some little more improvement. seriously at the end of my reach here


Beating overclocked Titans


----------



## CallsignVega

Forget about Catzilla and "Allbenchmark", they want $15 for it. At least when you pay for a game with a benchmark you get a game to play...


----------



## KaRLiToS

I really want the next popular benchmark thread, I won't disappoint anybody.

I wish that OCN will let me have it.

(They need to find a way to integrate a frame time average calculator in the next benchmark)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I really want the next popular benchmark thread, I won't disappoint anybody.
> 
> I wish that OCN will let me have it.


if you build it they will come


----------



## regex

is my pontuation correct?
and my card are 80°C one and another 97°C (MAX)... Is that ok?


----------



## michael-ocn

Hmmm.... 26 fps looks really low for a 660 SLI setup. I see single 660 scores in the spreadsheet that top your 2x 660 score. Something ain't right.

> and my card are 80°C one and another 97°C (MAX)... Is that ok?

That top card is way way way too hot! The bottom card is just regular amount of too hot. Best to keep it under 70c.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regex*
> 
> 
> 
> is my pontuation correct?
> and my card are 80°C one and another 97°C (MAX)... Is that ok?


Yes, you filled the form correctly bud.

Now you might want to post a proper screenshot but *I will still add you in the chart*

Welcome to OCN.


















Temps look high a bit (97'C), do you have great airflow in your case?

And you should get much higher FPS. I will add you when you have your things sorted out


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Hmmm.... 26 fps looks really low for a 660 SLI setup. I see single 660 scores in the spreadsheet that top your 2x 660 score. Something ain't right.
> 
> > and my card are 80°C one and another 97°C (MAX)... Is that ok?
> 
> That top card is way way way too hot! The bottom card is just regular amount of too hot. Best to keep it under 70c.


i was thinking that too... this pontuation is because of the motherboard? i'm using pci 3.0 dual x8 but the the vga is 16x... that is a limit of the motherboard (1 vga 16x pci ex3.0 or sli vga 8x pciex 3.0)
about the temperature, my motheroard is a microatx, so there is no space between then... look... can be this?


----------



## michael-ocn

> i'm using pci 3.0 dual x8 but the the vga is 16x

I don't do sli so i'm not sure how much impact that would have, although I think it farily common for mb's to have that one x16 vga slot. Honestly don't know what slots folks that do sli really want to see available at a minimum.

I'm wondering if you can fit a side mounted fan blowing across the cards in there? They're pretty hot. Is there a fan blowing up from the bottom or back at them from the front of the case?

Also wondering how your system scores with just one of your 660s plugged in?

Sorry i have more questions than answers for you, i just haven't done anything with sli ever so i'm pretty clueless there.


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, you filled the form correctly bud.
> 
> Now you might want to post a proper screenshot but *I will still add you in the chart*
> 
> Welcome to OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps look high a bit (97'C), do you have great airflow in your case?
> 
> And you should get much higher FPS. I will add you when you have your things sorted out


replaced the image








i guess that is correct now!


----------



## driftingforlife




----------



## KaRLiToS

@Regex, how is your case flow.

Also, do you have your CPU overclocked? Do you have recent Nvidia drivers?

You should have about the same performance with *x16/x8* than *x16/x16* or *x8/x8*


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> > i'm using pci 3.0 dual x8 but the the vga is 16x
> 
> I don't do sli so i'm not sure how much impact that would have, although I think it farily common for mb's to have that one x16 vga slot. Honestly don't know what slots folks that do sli really want to see available at a minimum.
> 
> I'm wondering if you can fit a side mounted fan blowing across the cards in there? They're pretty hot. Is there a fan blowing up from the bottom or back at them from the front of the case?
> 
> Also wondering how your system scores with just one of your 660s plugged in?
> 
> Sorry i have more questions than answers for you, i just haven't done anything with sli ever so i'm pretty clueless there.


No problem.. you can ask all you want








so.. i built this pc last week... i have no test of on 660.. but i will try to see..
about the fans.... have 8 on case...
1 on processor
1 on each vga (that with comes with it)
1 of the power suply
5 on case (one each side, one at bottom, one at upper and one at front)
is that you want to know?

i don't speak english very well.. on some words i need the google translator









did you see the case photo? I do not know if you can see the right space between them 660s


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @Regex, how is your case flow.
> 
> In NZXT Switch 810, you should have *front and bottom intake* and *rear and top exhaust*.
> 
> Also, do you have your CPU overclocked? Do you have recent Nvidia drivers?
> 
> You should have about the same performance with *x16/x8* than *x16/x16* or *x8/x8*


if i understand the english (i'm not so good







)
- I have fans on each side of the case, on processor and each vga
- I'm using automatic overclock of asus motherboard
- I have the latest drivers of nvidia


----------



## KaRLiToS

Buy more fans for front and bottom intake

What is the ambient?


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Buy more fans for front and bottom intake
> 
> What is the ambient?


that is the place


----------



## michael-ocn

@driftingforlife, what monitoring tool do you use to get mem and vrm temps in that overlay?


----------



## xonare

regex,
80*C and 97*C and only 26 fps? Maybe you live near Volcano







But seriously something is very wrong imho.
Looking at other GTX 660 SLI. The lowest before you was 49.7 FPS.
Your rig looks good on the first look.
I'm curious what is the cause.

Looking at that box processor cooling I see with every intel I don't think he OC'ed it









As KaRLiToS before said, check drivers.
I don't have much knowledge about SLI but I think it needs to be enabled somewhere in Nvidia Control Panel?
Same goes for setting Physx.


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> regex,
> 80*C and 97*C and only 26 fps? Maybe you live near Volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously something is very wrong imho.
> Looking at other GTX 660 SLI. The lowest before you was 49.7 FPS.
> Your rig looks good on the first look.
> I'm curious what is the cause.
> 
> Looking at that box processor cooling I see with every intel I don't think he OC'ed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As KaRLiToS before said, check drivers.
> I don't have much knowledge about SLI but I think it needs to be enabled somewhere in Nvidia Control Panel?
> Same goes for setting Physx.


I'm thinking it has something very wrong
the SLI and PhysX is ok look


maybe if i put a watercooling can improve? my friend gets a lot of fps on flightsimulator x just putting a wattercooler on your i7 sandy 2600k... he have a gtx 560ti
maybe the processor is not holding the 2 gtx

and about the volcano thing... here in brazil is very hot hahahaha
but today (winter season) is about 20°C right now


----------



## KaRLiToS

You should get this out of GTX 660 SLI in average, even with air cooling

*60 fps*


----------



## xonare

regex,
try going with this guide: LINK - Point I.


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You should get this out of GTX 660 SLI in average, even with air cooling
> 
> *60 fps*


well... is somthing very wrong here so!


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> @driftingforlife, what monitoring tool do you use to get mem and vrm temps in that overlay?


I use MSI afterburn but not all cards have temp sensors on the VRMs and mem, the Lightning does.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> @driftingforlife, what monitoring tool do you use to get mem and vrm temps in that overlay?


yea i would like to no how you got the vrm temps


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> I use MSI afterburn but not all cards have temp sensors on the VRMs and mem, the Lightning does.


oh never mind


----------



## michael-ocn

regex,

Sounds like you've got a bottom intake and front intake fans and some extra 80mm side fans (not sure where these are) in that case too that all could help cool the vga cards. The bottom and front positions have room for a 140mm fan. Is that what you've got there or do you have 120s?

What speed are these fans running at? If you can run them higher when gaming that could help a lot.

Also, is it an option to open up the area between the front fan and the vga cards by removing the lower drive bay bracket so air can flow unobstructed from the fan to hit the cards. That would probably help if after speeding up the fans you still were running too hot. http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php?image=43614

Also, you can use a tool like precisionx or afterburner to increase the fan speed on the vga cards. That would probably be the best place to start.

fyi: ambient temperature means 'room temperature'.

edit: geez i didn't mean to steal the image, just to point at it? there's a particular image in this review that i was pointing at, i guess that counts as a crime these days (***). Hardware secrets site is annoying. It's figure 14, but you can't copy the text of that label, i guess that would be theft too.
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Zalman-Z11-Plus-Case-Review/1504/5


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> regex,
> try going with this guide: LINK - Point I.


well..
my SLI is enabled... look


but i tried to disable sli and i see
on heaven i have lost 20 fps

but on the unigine valley the fps still the same
with sli enabled or disabled doesnt show the sli bar like in the heaven...
i need the profile of the unigine valley?
i see that too..
on unigine valley with sli enabled both GTX have 90°C
but with sli disabled i have one GTX with hot

*SLI ENABLED*


*SLI DISABLED*


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> regex,
> 
> Sounds like you've got a bottom intake and front intake fans and some extra 80mm side fans (not sure where these are) in that case too that all could help cool the vga cards. The bottom and front positions have room for a 140mm fan. Is that what you've got there or do you have 120s?
> 
> What speed are these fans running at? If you can run them higher when gaming that could help a lot.
> 
> Also, is it an option to open up the area between the front fan and the vga cards by removing the lower drive bay bracket so air can flow unobstructed from the fan to hit the cards. That would probably help if after speeding up the fans you still were running too hot. http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php?image=43614
> 
> fyi: ambient temperature means 'room temperature'.
> 
> edit: geez i didn't mean to steal the image, just to point at it? there's a particular image in this review that i was pointing at, i guess that counts as a crime these days (***). Hardware secrets site is annoying. It's figure 14, but you can't copy the text of that label, i guess that would be theft too.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Zalman-Z11-Plus-Case-Review/1504/5


but i have one hdd on this bay.. all the coolers on the case is putting out the wind... is that right?

my vga is closer between then like this
http://cdn3.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/MSI-GTX-660-Ti-HAWK-4.png
maybe because of this the vga without space for cooler if getting hot... doesn't?

and all the fans are 120mm i guess!








yes.. there all 120mm fans









Can be my power supply? i have a coolermaster 750 watts


----------



## michael-ocn

Power supply sounds fine to me

> all the coolers on the case is putting out the wind.. is that right?

If you mean that fan on the bottom is blowing air from inside the case down and out the bottom, that would not be right? But I doubt that's what you mean. Looks like the front and bottom fans should be sucking cool air into the case, and the top and rear fans blowing warm air out.

To get the temps down, you might start with increasing the vga cards onboard fans using either precisionx or afterburner. And then by increasing fan speeds on your case fans. If still running too hot, I guess look at upgrading the front and bottom case intake fans (larger and/or faster so they move more air).

> but i have one hdd on this bay

Ok, so not an option to remove that bracket unless you can move the drive. You have other things you can try first.


----------



## regex

Look this benchmark.... running on windowed screen


Look... All the same config (take with fraps.. don't shows the SLI bar)
Windowed mode (SLI bar shows up)


*Fullscreen mode (SLI bar doesn't shows up*


but now with print screen
Windowed mode (SLI bar shows up)


*Fullscreen mode (SLI bar doesn't shows up*


when is in full screen seems the sli is disabled


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Power supply sounds fine to me
> 
> > all the coolers on the case is putting out the wind.. is that right?
> 
> If you mean that fan on the bottom is blowing air from inside the case down and out the bottom, that would not be right? But I doubt that's what you mean. Looks like the front and bottom fans should be sucking cool air into the case, and the top and rear fans blowing warm air out.
> 
> To get the temps down, you might start with increasing the vga cards onboard fans using either precisionx or afterburner. And then by increasing fan speeds on your case fans. If still running too hot, I guess look at upgrading the front and bottom case intake fans (larger and/or faster so they move more air).
> 
> > but i have one hdd on this bay
> 
> Ok, so not an option to remove that bracket unless you can move the drive. You have other things you can try first.


well.. i mean to say that all the fans are sucking out the wind



*Seems my SLI only gets enabled when running on widowed mode*


----------



## KaRLiToS

All your fans are exhaust?


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> All your fans are exhaust?


seems to be!
if i put my hand in front of the case i can feel the wind from insite to outside.. on all fans

and is that right the SLI working only in windowed mode?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I use a kleenex facial tissue to check if fans are intake or exhaust. I do this when I can't spot the blades or the diagram on the fans.

Put your front, bottom and side panel fans as inrake, the rest as exhaust.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regex*
> 
> Look this benchmark.... running on windowed screen
> 
> 
> Look... All the same config (take with fraps.. don't shows the SLI bar)
> Windowed mode (SLI bar shows up)
> 
> 
> *Fullscreen mode (SLI bar doesn't shows up*
> 
> 
> but now with print screen
> Windowed mode (SLI bar shows up)
> 
> 
> *Fullscreen mode (SLI bar doesn't shows up*
> 
> 
> when is in full screen seems the sli is disabled


maybe try launching it in windows compatibility mode
right click vally- go to properties - compatibility -


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> maybe try launching it in windows compatibility mode
> right click vally- go to properties - compatibility -


You are a genius


----------



## regex




----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regex*
> 
> You are a genius


lol thanks. im glad it worked for you







now oc them badboy's


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regex*
> 
> You are a genius


Glad these guys were able to help you.

Just a friendly suggestion:
Here is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

And for those guys here that just helped you out, here what the rep+ button is for:
http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined

And, welcome to OCN.


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Glad these guys were able to help you.
> 
> Just a friendly suggestion:
> Here is how to get your rig in your posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> And for those guys here that just helped you out, here what the rep+ button is for:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined
> 
> And, welcome to OCN.


Of course.. thanks all for the time








I never see a forum with rep...
i give points for everyone \o

will see this threads


----------



## devilhead

Hello, today i had bought Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 Pcs+Boost, and have connected to my xfx 7950dd in crossfire, made core clock 900 on both and memory clock 1375mhz, so and started Valley! It had recieved just 53.9fps and 2255 scores, hmm thats wierd, because my xfx recieve 41.9fps and 1759 scores! so what is wrong? runing catalist 13.3


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hello, today i had bought Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 Pcs+Boost, and have connected to my xfx 7950dd in crossfire, made core clock 900 on both and memory clock 1375mhz, so and started Valley! It had recieved just 53.9fps and 2255 scores, hmm thats wierd, because my xfx recieve 41.9fps and 1759 scores! so what is wrong? runing catalist 13.3


Looks like it's only running on one card, did you enable crossfire in CCC?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hello, today i had bought Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 Pcs+Boost, and have connected to my xfx 7950dd in crossfire, made core clock 900 on both and memory clock 1375mhz, so and started Valley! It had recieved just 53.9fps and 2255 scores, hmm thats wierd, because my xfx recieve 41.9fps and 1759 scores! so what is wrong? runing catalist 13.3


make sure to enable crossfire in ccc just before the run. also, disable ulps in trixx under settings. my hybrid 7950 (primary)/7970 scored a 72 at stock.


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> maybe try launching it in windows compatibility mode
> right click vally- go to properties - compatibility -


can you take a look on this?








http://www.overclock.net/t/1377288/sli-working

when i turn on the compatibility to XP on unigine make the fps higher on dead island make lower


----------



## devilhead

I think i had enebled, if it is here, realy strange performance, at batlefield 3 it feels that is in CF, but in Valley.... and one more thing, i had made test at 950mhz, it has the same result as 900mhz, realy strange


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I think i had enebled, if it is here, realy strange performance, at batlefield 3 it feels that is in CF, but in Valley.... and one more thing, i had made test at 950mhz, it has the same result as 900mhz, realy strange
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that happened to me. if i remember correctly, i disabled it (make sure you hit apply) and re-enabled it again just before the bench. weird but i finally got it to work. again, disable ULPS in Trixx.


----------



## eternal7trance

I was going through some of the results of this list. Why are you putting in submissions that are lower than 1920x1080? Kind of skews the results. Here I thought I saw a 670 doing miles better than mine when really it was just doing a lower resolution run.


----------



## HesterDW

Is it normal to get such inconsistent results? All these runs were back to back too, weird.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First run


Second run


Third run




Final run. I think I'll go with this score.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Is it normal to get such inconsistent results? All these runs were back to back too, weird.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First run
> 
> 
> Second run
> 
> 
> Third run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final run. I think I'll go with this score.


oc you mem


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey guys, my water cooled SLI Titan vs CF 7970 testing is complete! Come check out the benchmark bonanza!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1377038/megatechpc-presents-sli-gtx-titan-vs-cf-r7970


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey guys, my water cooled SLI Titan vs CF 7970 testing is complete! Come check out the benchmark bonanza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1377038/megatechpc-presents-sli-gtx-titan-vs-cf-r7970


Awesome







reading now


----------



## KaRLiToS

Will update tomorrow. I'm not home.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oc you mem


Core at 1267/Mem at 3506. I feel like I should've gained more than 5 fps.


----------



## devilhead

so o have tryed like you have said, so now i'm recieve 1fps more







55fps DD *** it can be wrong? maybe some bios settings? drivers i think is correct, catalist 13.3, those ULPS in Trixx is disabled.... and like i said i had couple run with gpu 1000mhz memory1500mhz core clock and next time 900mhz 1375mhz, the results are identical







so what is wrong?


----------



## devilhead

So i have changed powercolor bios switch to 1, it have made a sense, now i'm recieve 68.6Fps 2871 score!
And one more question, it make a sense if i will change cards places? my xfx is pirmary and powercolor second, xfx runs realy hot 73C and the powercolor 54C, and the powercolor is stronger card like i see


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Core at 1267/Mem at 3506. I feel like I should've gained more than 5 fps.


here is mine with stock cpu 3.8ghz and Gpus are stock also. every thing completly stock


----------



## HesterDW

I get similar scores when stock, but I saw you got up to 97 when you overclocked so I was expecting a lot more from mine. Maybe its because my CPU is stock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my very first run with SLI 670 FTW! not to bad. its guna be cold tonight so ill mod my 670's and see what i can get this is NOT my official score. lookin to knock those dual 7950's down


Were your GPU's stock when you got this score?


----------



## fewness

How come I'm still the only Titan SLI in surround setting?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I get similar scores when stock, but I saw you got up to 97 when you overclocked so I was expecting a lot more from mine. Maybe its because my CPU is stock?
> Were your GPU's stock when you got this score?


no they were overclocked it show my core clock and mem on top right


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> How come I'm still the only Titan SLI in surround setting?


no one wants to run it with titans and have 7970's beat em


----------



## darocket




----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*


Did you use Optimize 1x1 Crossfire mode for Valley ? You should get more out of your Ares


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Did you use Optimize 1x1 Crossfire mode for Valley ? You should get more out of your Ares


Ahh I forgot about that...again

Thanks


----------



## darocket




----------



## KaRLiToS

Great score bud, you are now the first to have 2 x 7990 (QuadFire)










I will update the score very soon


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think I can beat that. Hang on...


----------



## darocket

I did a quick overclock - nothing special (I'll ask for some advice over at the Asus Rampage IV Extreme forum).


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think I can beat that. Hang on...


Are you buying another Titan or two











I need to redo some of the graphs because I need to add the HD 7990 QuadFire ( in process )


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great score bud, you are now the first to have 2 x 7990 (QuadFire)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update the score very soon


sorry about the extra posts, please use 3229 instead of 3226


----------



## KaRLiToS

I always use the best score









I will update the *Un-interractive* charts when I received my GPU for my Quad damage rig. (3 x 1440p)

I am stuck with a Laptop with 1366x768 resolution.


----------



## sanitarium

not submitting this as an official run as i was at my lower clock speed daily settings.
just happy i figured out how to make it fully utilize both gpus


----------



## LeeT413

Pretty Satisfied.







I know I can crank the gpu more (asus DirectCUII TOP) but I'm more than happy with 52 fps!!


----------



## CallsignVega

I've come to realise this is not the benchmark to be in if you are 3-4 Titans. The SLI profile is horrible! I lost a tremendous amount of performance with 4-way vs 3-way in the basic 1080P. 30-40% GPU usage with a 5.2 GHz 3960x for the win!

Surround is a stuttering, hiccuping mess one nano second running 120 FPS the next frame 40 FPS. I wonder if NVIDIA even tests this stuff.









Score I got which was unwatchable as it pauses through the whole benchmark:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

At least Heaven 4.0 used a bit more of the GPU's...


----------



## KaRLiToS

CallSignVega, find me another benchmark and I'll do something nice









I agree Valley is not optimized Yet, but its the same in both camps. It's like if they ignored it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

If I open a 2560x1440 chart, will there be peole who will participate?

I see that the 5670x1080 don't get enough attention.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You're never going to get anywhere near the participation as you do at 1080p but I'll definitely post some numbers if you do start a 1440p section. As a matter of fact, here you go:

SLI Titans

CF 7970's

Single Titan

Single 7970


----------



## lilchronic

just a quick run with my lil overclock


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If I open a 2560x1440 chart, will there be peole who will participate?
> 
> I see that the 5670x1080 don't get enough attention.


I posted an old 1440 590 score in here and i'd continue to post titan sli scores in 1440. I kind of like smaller userbase benches because they get more discussion.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, so tomorrow morning I'll create a new chart. I will integrate all GPUs in the same graph.

I will also modify the FORM right now.


----------



## sanitarium

ok i'll let this be my official 5760x1080 run


----------



## xonare

I like this topic, but it is poisonous :> in a good way.
Why?
Because the more I read and see this scores the more I want to get SLI, though I know I don't need it really for my gaming at the moment. I can run everything that I play maxed settings. And going for SLI would require new mobo (mine is for crossfire).

But it is so tempting, hate you guys, keep the scores coming









Btw I see some people getting over 55 fps with GTX 670 while I got 47. I must look into this.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If I open a 2560x1440 chart, will there be peole who will participate?
> 
> I see that the 5670x1080 don't get enough attention.


I think one of the reasons is Valley multi-gpu multi-monitor on both sides runs craptastically.


----------



## Avonosac

I'll rock the valley 1440p, but I don't have the paid versions of any of these benches.. so how would you run it... Extreme HD preset then just change the res?

My QNIX is loving my titan so hard


----------



## Maximization

what if our montor has different native resolution?


----------



## Avonosac

What is your native resolution?


----------



## Maximization

1920 x 1200


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> 1920 x 1200


Nobody cares about 16:10










Just run the normal benches, you aren't all that much better than 1080p.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> I like this topic, but it is poisonous :> in a good way.
> Why?
> Because the more I read and see this scores the more I want to get SLI, though I know I don't need it really for my gaming at the moment. I can run everything that I play maxed settings. And going for SLI would require new mobo (mine is for crossfire).
> 
> But it is so tempting, hate you guys, keep the scores coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I see some people getting over 55 fps with GTX 670 while I got 47. I must look into this.


This thread has that effect on me too. I'm jones'ing for 2 cards in my next rig. I got 48 out of my 670. I think lilchronic runs with a massive OC on a modded overvolted bios (and a huge cpu OC too) to get to 55 with a 670. The really high 670 scores seem to have really high memclocks, but my card crashes with a memclock > 3575. Feels like that's holding my scores down, but I also wonder about how much my cpu OC is holding it down.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> This thread has that effect on me too. I'm jones'ing for 2 cards in my next rig. I got 48 out of my 670. I think lilchronic runs with a massive OC on a modded overvolted bios (and a huge cpu OC too) to get to 55 with a 670. The really high 670 scores seem to have really high memclocks, but my card crashes with a memclock > 3575. Feels like that's holding my scores down, but I also wonder about how much my cpu OC is holding it down.


Lower scores are perfect for making the average fair


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> CallSignVega, find me another benchmark and I'll do something nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Valley is not optimized Yet, but its the same in both camps. It's like if they ignored it.


Actually the Graphics Test 1 of the new 3DMark FireStrike supports SLI all the way to 4 cards in a pretty linear way. That by itself can be a simple and quick way to benchmark.

Also I tested Metro2033 using its official benchmark tool, up to 3 Titans it scales almost perfectly, especially at high resolution:



...and fps contributed per Titan. See how consistent it is @ 4K resolution. Every Titan you throw in works equally hard!


Problem is games are not free. People won't buy a game just to participate our benchmark competition...


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If I open a 2560x1440 chart, will there be peole who will participate?
> 
> I see that the 5670x1080 don't get enough attention.


I think we should start a new thread for higher resolution. Maybe at the beginning let people do whatever they have, just make a rule: nothing below 2560x1440 will be accepted. Above that you can provide results on as many resolutions as you can get, and we'll have large amount of data to analyze.


----------



## michael-ocn

yup, looks like my cpu is holding me back some, something else to jones for in a next rig









i7-875k @ 3.89 ---- GTX 670 @ 1280 / 7208 --- 48.2 ---- 2015
i5-2500k @ 4.8 ---- GTX 670 @ 1247 / 7108 --- 49.1 ---- 2053


----------



## theelviscerator

My native is 2560x1600, make the jump to 30 in hi res......its a new world!!!!


----------



## Snuckie7

Are any other AMD users seeing the best results with the 13.2 beta 6 driver? I broke 2k points with those drivers, and I can't do it again with the newer 13.3 drivers.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My best results with 7970's came with beta 7...


----------



## Maximization

for some reason not recognizing crossfire
its enabled though


----------



## Snuckie7

Gah it took 200 more MHz on the memory to hit the same score I had before, on both 13.2b6 and b7.

Guess it was just a lucky fluke the first time.


----------



## darocket

Well I think this is about all I'm going to get unless I take my chiller off my fish tank and hook it up to my computer


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think this is about all I'm going to get unless I take my chiller off my fish tank and hook it up to my computer


Sounds like you know what you need to do.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just posting for reference.

3970x @5.1Ghz -- GTX 570 @965Mhz:


----------



## Maximization

I tried some different things, crossfire is not being recognized.


3d mark fire strike extreme advanced is showing crossfire, I am assuming coding issues now, not my system
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/336335


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I tried some different things, crossfire is not being recognized.
> 
> 
> 3d mark fire strike extreme advanced is showing crossfire, I am assuming coding issues now, not my system
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/336335


Unigine Valley doesn't always display that info correctly, but it should be obvious from the score if it is working.
3DMark11 system info doesn't always get things right either.


----------



## MKHunt

GTX Titan SLI
Core: 1215MHz
Memory: 3155MHz
i7 3770k 4.7GHz

FPS 128.0
Score 5356


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I tried some different things, crossfire is not being recognized.
> 
> 
> 3d mark fire strike extreme advanced is showing crossfire, I am assuming coding issues now, not my system
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/336335


I believe there's an issue running more than 2 GPU's in Fire Strike. 1st graphics test runs fine but the other 3 are just wrong. Their support page notes the issue...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well I flashed both of my Titans to a new BIOS that eliminates throttling, allows voltage control through Precision and increases the power target to 120% and my Valley scores actually went down slightly. In fact, now I can't get it to run at any higher than 1150MHz on the top card or it hard crashes whereas before I could get to 1202MHz with throttling. These Titans are a massive pain to OC...


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well I flashed both of my Titans to a new BIOS that eliminates throttling, allows voltage control through Precision and increases the power target to 120% and my Valley scores actually went down slightly. In fact, now I can't get it to run at any higher than 1150MHz on the top card or it hard crashes whereas before I could get to 1202MHz with throttling. *These Titans are a massive pain to OC...*


Trufax, yo. I flashed to Nanneons 145% bios and while I have no throttling, overall performance is down. I also suspect that my AX850 might not be cutting it. If I leave core alone, I can OC mem like mad. If I OC core past 1150, mem hard locks my system at anything over +180MHz. But I know both my cards can do at least 1215MHz core, so that's neat.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well I flashed both of my Titans to a new BIOS that eliminates throttling, allows voltage control through Precision and increases the power target to 120% and my Valley scores actually went down slightly. In fact, now I can't get it to run at any higher than 1150MHz on the top card or it hard crashes whereas before I could get to 1202MHz with throttling. These Titans are a massive pain to OC...


Are you increasing voltage in precision X? With naennon's bios when voltage is increased the boost clock can go up a lot, you might have to edit the boost clock down.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm actually having to use a higher offset than I did with the stock BIOS to reach the same boost clocks as before. On stock BIOS +129 got me to 1176 but now it takes +168 to reach that clock. Also before on the stock BIOS the cards would regularly hit 1202MHz but throttled badly. Now they just crash at anything over 1150MHz...


----------



## MKHunt

Part of that is because your cards on stock BIOS had SC clocks. Nanneon's BIOS resulted in the exact same clock behavior as my non-sc card.


----------



## FtW 420

Was it the 121gb115.rom bios? That was the one I used, I only edited the power target from there.
But I can use a lot less on the slider. With the stock bios setting +196 was landing me at 1228 core (with throttling), with naennons I'm setting +122 on the slider to run at 1320 core.

I haven't touched the voltage in precision though, tried that once & boost clock goes high enough to crash the card easily.


----------



## sbruno624

How do I bench this without Intel 4000 in the results


----------



## urtv

urtv --- 965 [email protected] 3.7Ghz ---- gtx 670 4gb; 1280 /3304 ---- 43.3 ---- 1811


gotta love a cpu bottleneck


----------



## MeatPoPsiclez

MeatPoPsiclez --- i5 [email protected] ---- 560ti SLI; 975 / 2350 ---- 53.4 ---- 2234


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbruno624*
> 
> How do I bench this without Intel 4000 in the results


in your bios go to ADVANCED - NORTH BRIDGE CONFIGURATION - and disable igpu


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Was it the 121gb115.rom bios? That was the one I used, I only edited the power target from there.
> But I can use a lot less on the slider. With the stock bios setting +196 was landing me at 1228 core (with throttling), with naennons I'm setting +122 on the slider to run at 1320 core.
> 
> I haven't touched the voltage in precision though, tried that once & boost clock goes high enough to crash the card easily.


I'm using Naennon's latest BIOS which allows for voltage adjustment in Precision. I may have to try out Naennon's original BIOS however as this one seems to crash at lower clocks than the stock BIOS did...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm using Naennon's latest BIOS which allows for voltage adjustment in Precision. I may have to try out Naennon's original BIOS however as this one seems to crash at lower clocks than the stock BIOS did...


Hard to say which would be better for 24/7, the original one had the .862V 2d mode & 1.2V+ 3d mode with no in between, it is either power saving or going full out.
Never hurts to try it, but some other owners were concerned about the full voltage anytime the card loads. I swap cards all the time so not a concern here, but something to consider.


----------



## Nightz2k

Gotta update with Crossfire soon.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Hard to say which would be better for 24/7, the original one had the .862V 2d mode & 1.2V+ 3d mode with no in between, it is either power saving or going full out.
> Never hurts to try it, but some other owners were concerned about the full voltage anytime the card loads. I swap cards all the time so not a concern here, but something to consider.


With the Nanneon 145% power limit bios I see 900mV occasionally on in-between loads. But YouTube makes me shoot up to 1.21V which feels stupid.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Added Top 30 - 1440p Chart in the fifth tab of the spreadsheets*

*Majin SSJ Eric: Please fill the form for your 1440p entry







*

*New Top 30 1440p Chart*


----------



## lilchronic

2560x1440
lilchronic i5 3570k 5ghz 2x 670FTW SLI 1333/7200 - FPS 59.0 - 2468 score


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> *Added Top 30 - 1440p Chart in the fifth tab of the spreadsheets*
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric: Please fill the form for your 1440p entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *New Top 30 1440p Chart*


um something is wrong lol titan with 35 fps?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Its GTX 590, he made a mistake filling the form.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 2560x1440
> lilchronic i5 3570k 5ghz 2x 670FTW SLI 1333/7200 - FPS 59.0 - 2468 score


Very nice score for about $800 worth of gpus.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Very nice score for about $800 worth of gpus.


Thanks








i got my second card for 305$ on ebay from a second time seller. he bought a 6804gb
my first card got it from newegg 389$ with rebate and 2 free games. wich i had to give back to the community of ocn so i gave 1 away


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sorry Karlitos I filled the form for single and dual Titans.







Just use the dual I guess..


----------



## KaRLiToS

I will use your single as reference









I'll still place it in chart as (old).


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urtv*
> 
> urtv --- 965 [email protected] 3.7Ghz ---- gtx 670 4gb; 1280 /3304 ---- 43.3 ---- 1811
> 
> 
> gotta love a cpu bottleneck


Upping the memclock on the 670 makes a sizable difference in valley. I think the higher 670 scores are generally north of 3500 on mem.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got my second card for 305$ on ebay from a second time seller. he bought a 6804gb
> my first card got it from newegg 389$ with rebate and 2 free games. wich i had to give back to the community of ocn so i gave 1 away


My bad, about $700 then.
By the way, you need to keep trying, I just got 59.3.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> My bad, about $700 then.
> By the way, you need to keep trying, I just got 59.3.


yea! thats right only 700$ lolz
i dont see it, i dont belive it


----------



## lilchronic

i tried again i cant push mem oc as hard as i can @1080p








and i swear it said 59.2 fps right at the end of the bench but i got 59.1 lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Majin SSJ Eric you could put your Hd 7970 / Crossfire in the charts to0 if you want for more comparaison


----------



## eidoom

GPU: 7970 OC to 1.2GHz core and 1.5GHz mem (ASUS DC2T)
CPU: i7 870 OC to 3.6 GHz

00003.png 2186k .png file


----------



## CtrlAltElite

31.3 FPS
Score: 1309
560ti Golden Edition


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm using Naennon's latest BIOS which allows for voltage adjustment in Precision. I may have to try out Naennon's original BIOS however as this one seems to crash at lower clocks than the stock BIOS did...


You don't want to mess with the voltage sliders at all. The Naennon BIOS already maxes the voltage, no need for the slider. The sliders actually bug out my card and make them crash.


----------



## milesmutt

Here's mine. Not too bad for a single GTX 670. Waiting on the second card to run SLI!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/valley20130404080820705.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## supralightning

supralightning --- i5-2400 @ 3.1 Ghz ---- GTX 560ti SLI ; 936 / 2260 ---- 52,0 ---- 2175


----------



## KaRLiToS

Added some colors to the spreasheets with OCN colors









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eidoom*
> 
> GPU: 7970 OC to 1.2GHz core and 1.5GHz mem (ASUS DC2T)
> CPU: i7 870 OC to 3.6 GHz
> 
> 00003.png 2186k .png file


*You have a serious bottleneck there, you should check your things. You have the lowest HD 7970 score but by 10fps less than the previous lowest score.*










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltElite*
> 
> 31.3 FPS
> Score: 1309 --- 560ti Golden Edition


*Please provide a valid screenshot*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supralightning*
> 
> 
> supralightning --- i5-2400 @ 3.1 Ghz ---- GTX 560ti SLI ; 936 / 2260 ---- 52,0 ---- 2175


*Welcome to OCN bud*


----------



## Nightz2k

My Crossfire result:
*
NiGhTz2k --- i5 2500k @ 3.8 GHz ---- HD 7950 ; 1200 / 1575 ---- 69,4 FPS ---- Score: 2904*



Thinking this is the best I can do since they're maxed out in AB. Good enough.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got my second card for 305$ on ebay from a second time seller. he bought a 6804gb
> my first card got it from newegg 389$ with rebate and 2 free games. wich i had to give back to the community of ocn so i gave 1 away


I had I eye on that auction. great buy. I hope to get the next one for that low price. now get a better score.


----------



## CtrlAltElite

*Please provide a valid screenshot*

Here is valid screen shot per post #3299 (had to rerun benchmark)

*updated specs
Score-1315
Core Clock- 1075
Mem Clock-2415


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I had I eye on that auction. great buy. I hope to get the next one for that low price. now get a better score.


nice. i need to get these 2 girls wet. lol summer time is comming and i live in florida.







my temps aint that bad right now max arond 65-68c. im sure once i get em cool ill knock them 7950 out of my way.


----------



## samehsameh

my result
http://samsprojects.com/stuff/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20130404_2246.html


----------



## urtv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Upping the memclock on the 670 makes a sizable difference in valley. I think the higher 670 scores are generally north of 3500 on mem.


I see. I didn't really notice that much of a difference when I had it that high and it only ended up producing more heat so I turned it down.


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Upping the memclock on the 670 makes a sizable difference in valley. I think the higher 670 scores are generally north of 3500 on mem.


Same for me, upping core clock didn't give much, but upping memclock gave a lot in both Heaven and Valley. I got GB GTX 670 OC 2GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> my result
> http://samsprojects.com/stuff/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20130404_2246.html


If you want to be in the score list you need to provide valid entry (ie look at and read OP)


----------



## KaRLiToS

I want to have new drivers or new cards to release.

I want this thread to restart moving like it was few weeks ago. I'm ready.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I want to have new drivers or new cards to release.
> 
> I want this thread to restart moving like it was few weeks ago. I'm ready.


New drivers. No money atm to upgrade at least for 1 year. Just my loop cost to me like 4 k


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice. i need to get these 2 girls wet. lol summer time is comming and i live in florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my temps aint that bad right now max arond 65-68c. im sure once i get em cool ill knock them 7950 out of my way.


That's the spirit


----------



## quakermaas

2560 x 1440

quakermaas 3930K 4.5GHz HD7970-CF 1280/1730 FPS 66.7 - 2793 Score


----------



## alancsalt

i7 3930k/ 5.05GHZ ---- 4 x GTX 580 SLI ; 972 / 2050---- 132.2FPS ---- 5531


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> i7 3930k/ 5.05GHZ ---- 4 x GTX 580 SLI ; 972 / 2050---- 132.2FPS ---- 5531
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh, tha magical Five Giggle Hurts, great job!


----------



## alancsalt

Only just captured the result..









0x19 errors, even with mem clock lowered...


----------



## jimrun

jimrun ....... GTX580(x1) ........ 1879


----------



## OPENbracket

i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz -- 7950 1350/1500 1.2v -- This card is sooooo-oh sexy


----------



## anothergeek

I've had this hiding in my docs



The 7900s clearly rock this bench


----------



## Darco19

1920x1080 - Darco19 - i7-3770k @4.7GHz - Single GTX Titan [1241/1677] - 78.2FPS --- 3271 Score

*original*


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> 1920x1080 - Darco19 - i7-3770k @4.7GHz - Single GTX Titan [1241/1677] - 78.2FPS --- 3271 Score
> 
> *original*


May I ask what bios are you using?


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> May I ask what bios are you using?


Naennon's 145% BIOS. It's almost identical to the original one, except that this one allows up to a 145% power target.

You can find it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/5520#post_19577398


----------



## MKHunt

Yeah thats the one i'm using too and it seems to be less memory stable for me than the stock bios.


----------



## Darco19

Seems to be a lot more stable than the stock one as well as the original Naennon BIOS for me. I guess I got lucky with my card.


----------



## khemist

khemist ---- i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1215/1852 ---- 77.5 ---- 3243


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great score everyone









*@* *hACmAn* *and* *samehsameh* : Please Provide a valid screenshot









Great score *alancsalt*, can't believe you still extract juice from your setup


----------



## darocket




----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great score everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@* *hACmAn* *and* *samehsameh* : Please Provide a valid screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great score *alancsalt*, can't believe you still extract juice from your setup


Glad you caught my mistake of putting titan SLI when it was 590 lol. That would have been a very disappointing titan run.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Glad you caught my mistake of putting titan SLI when it was 590 lol. That would have been a very disappointing titan run.


I see everything









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*


You are running 5760x*1200*.

5760x1080 = 6,220,800 pixels
5760x1200 = 6,912,000 pixels

(Its still a big difference)


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I see everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are running 5760x*1200*.
> 
> 5760x1080 = 6,220,800 pixels
> 5760x1200 = 6,912,000 pixels
> 
> (Its still a big difference)


Ahh I'll fix that to = 5760x1080 next run


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> Ahh I'll fix that to = 5760x1080 next run


I do not understand why Valley still shows 5760x1200 even when it's set to 5760x1080.







my custom cooling







it was get very warm in my room


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> I do not understand why Valley still shows 5760x1200 even when it's set to 5760x1080.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my custom cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was get very warm in my room


lol nice i like it!


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol nice i like it!


I'd like to put my computer out the window but I can barely lift the thing now.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> I'd like to put my computer out the window but I can barely lift the thing now.


i got pollen in my computer from having my window open. lol i wiped my finger on my psu and was like what the heck its yellow


----------



## Icarian

So i was messing around a bit with the Nvidia control panel and tried to run the benchmark with Texture Filtering setting set to High Performance to see what happens and got a bit higher score, now my question is: Does people do this? Is it common practice? Considered cheating (doubt it, since there's a myriad of guides with tweaks to get a higher score)?

Ran it with my 24/7 OC (1215/3759), first one is with the default Quality setting



And this one was done with High Performance preset



Not much of a difference, but higher nonetheless.

Also, I unlocked my BIOS with KGB to get 1,212v but ended up getting a worse memory overclock and the same core clocks, nobody has been able to explain what could've gone wrong, or if my card just doesn't like being feed more volts.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> So i was messing around a bit with the Nvidia control panel and tried to run the benchmark with Texture Filtering setting set to High Performance to see what happens and got a bit higher score, now my question is: Does people do this? Is it common practice? Considered cheating (doubt it, since there's a myriad of guides with tweaks to get a higher score)?
> 
> Ran it with my 24/7 OC (1215/3759), first one is with the default Quality setting
> Not much of a difference, but higher nonetheless.
> .


Nvidia control panel things to try: multi display to single display performance, power management to max performance, texture filtering quality to high performance, vsync to off. Then switch to windows basic theme and turn off any background things you can. Don't have any monitoring software running, and only have one monitor plugged in if you have more than one.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Nvidia control panel things to try: multi display to single display performance, power management to max performance, texture filtering quality to high performance, vsync to off. Then switch to windows basic theme and turn off any background things you can. Don't have any monitoring software running, and only have one monitor plugged in if you have more than one.


That... and put your pc with the side off in front of the fridge and put a floor fan between the two. I may take another stab at it with these new found tricks to try


----------



## supralightning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Welcome to OCN bud*


Thank you! Great work on this thread!

Here is a new run with a new GPU:



supralightning --- i5-2400 @ 3.1 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 680 4GB ; 1241 / 3655 ---- 50,6 ---- 2116


----------



## paleh0rse14

*Paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz ---- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1190 / 1590 ---- 69,1 FPS ---- 2890*

New rig, first run.

For some reason the ALT-PRTSCRN didn't capture it, but here's a snapshot of the html file. If this gets removed from the spreadsheet, I understand and will run it again if I have to.

EDIT: I realize now that I was supposed to use F12 to capture the screenshot. I'll re-do it later tonight. Sorry about that!










http://imgur.com/9MOv55n


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> *Paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz ---- 7870 Myst (Tahiti) in Crossfire ---- 69,1 FPS ---- 2890*
> 
> For some reason the ALT-PRTSCRN didn't capture it, but here's a snapshot of the html file. If this gets removed from the spreadsheet, I understand and will run it again if I have to.


Hit F12... valley will save a pic to c:\users\\valley\screenshots (or something like that).


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Hit F12... valley will save a pic to c:\users\\valley\screenshots (or something like that).


Thanks! I'll re-do it tonight. Will a new entry in the spreadsheet automatically remove the old one? I sure hope so... lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Thanks! I'll re-do it tonight. Will a new entry in the spreadsheet automatically remove the old one? I sure hope so... lol


Yes, the machine does all this. Its a very powerful machine


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Ran it with my 7950 OC at 1100/1400 @1.100Mv +20 power target for constant 1100Mhz.
i7 875k @3.6Ghz -- Sig Rig below


----------



## paleh0rse14

*paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz ---- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1190 / 1590 ---- 69,2 FPS ---- 2895*

^^This was with a pair of the Powercolor 7870 Myst Editions... I love these cards! Best $420 I've spent in a long time! Hell, I'm within 1 fps of the lowest single Titan!









Second time is a charm. The temps climbed to scary heights, though, so I probably won't be doing that again on air! lol


http://imgur.com/WTiTX4u


----------



## lilchronic

really! 3x 670 sli 1FPS higher than my dual 670 setup whats going on there????????
just delete those 2. lol
jk


----------



## CircuitFreak

Hows this for 1200core 1500 mem?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak*
> 
> Hows this for 1200core 1500 mem?


We would have better indication if you were running in 1080p.

But if you have a 7950, it looks pretty low for 1680x1050. *What is your CPU overclock?*


----------



## CircuitFreak

I only have a 1050 monitor









4500 with 2000 10-10-10-24 mem

It scores over 10k in 3d mark at 1200 core 1450 mem.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> *paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz ---- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1190 / 1590 ---- 69,2 FPS ---- 2895*
> 
> ^^This was with a pair of the Powercolor 7870 Myst Editions... I love these cards! Best $420 I've spent in a long time! Hell, I'm within 1 fps of the lowest single Titan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second time is a charm. The temps climbed to scary heights, though, so I probably won't be doing that again on air! lol
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WTiTX4u


Dude! Those cards must be on steroids! I have never heard of that "edition" but it sure kicks ass.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> Dude! Those cards must be on steroids! I have never heard of that "edition" but it sure kicks ass.


Yeah man, they're definitely a lot of fun for a relatively low cost! They're essentially a "7930" since they use the Tahiti architecture found in the 79xx series.

Good times!


----------



## michael-ocn

michael-ocn --- i7 875k @ 3.89Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1306/ 7128---- 49,0 FPS ---- 2049

Wanted to try again with high performance texture filter quality setting in NVCP, that and ran up the core clock a little more. Got me to the mid 2000's which was what I was shooting for without doing things like flashing a different bios or getting a whole new system with a much zippier cpu/mem or parking a glacier in my pc case


----------



## Vertoxic

here is my setup

Ok so just got done messing around with the GPU's this is what i got so far, good bad not bad what u guys think, also if u have any suggestion plz feel free to comment on my Overclock, the ASIC quality seem a bit low, for these *HIS GHz cards* is in it? 67.3% as primary and the other gpu is 64.7%

ok so the one thing my temps are AMAZINGLY LOW, the highest ive seen is 71, forgot fan speed but quiet, i do have great cooling and 4 side fans to blow air in, and set to low speed so they are quiet.









Using MSI Afterburner
*1200*~ on the core STOCK voltage, i dont think they would go any further tho...
*1600*~ on memory, all games play fine but BF3 only runs at 1575 but stable in bench tests, with memory VOLTAGE up to *1600*

im hoping i could go a little further maybe if i cranked up the Core Volts but i dont i dont want to FRY my cards


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> I do not understand why Valley still shows 5760x1200 even when it's set to 5760x1080.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my custom cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was get very warm in my room


no fix to the res issue then forget it... I'll work on other things.


----------



## Excalibur1976

Here is mine


----------



## Icarian

Icarian ---- i5 3570k @ 4.7 Ghz ---- GTX 670 @ 1215 / 3758



I don't know if I should enter this or not, like I said, this run was done with changing settings in the Nvidia control panel which gives me about 2 FPS, I don't know if people do this or not.

Also, does core clocks increase performance in a lineal way? As in, If I wanted to know what score I would be getting if my card could do, let's say 100 mhz more on the core, If i downclock my card 100 Mhz and get 3 FPS less, does that mean that if I were to increase it 100 Mhz I would be getting 3 FPS more? If so, a golden 670 (1350+ on core and 700+ on memory) would be scoring about 2250 or 54 FPS depending on the CPU, highest 670 so far scored 2239/53.3 FPS but it was paired with a '09 Xeon @ 4 Ghz according to the OP.


----------



## pwrusr

Woops, didn't fully rread the OP...
working on posting a screenshot here shortly...


----------



## justanoldman

^um I am thinking you need a screen shot per the op
Otherwise here is mine:
Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS: 369
Resolution: 5760x1080
Gpus: 9 Titans at 1500 core 9000 memory


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@darocket*, I am sure you can find a way to make it work.

Have you tried Surround 3x1 with custom resolution of 1920x1080 ??


----------



## Snuckie7

I'm curious, but do any of you count benchmark runs run on an unstable OC (artifacts, flickering etc)?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I'm curious, but do any of you count benchmark runs run on an unstable OC (artifacts, flickering etc)?


Well... I uploaded one score for which the card crashed moments after grabbing the screenshot. I hadn't noticed artifacts during the run, but I'd bet there were some.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I think its the fun of benchmarking. Pushing the system to its limit.

In this thread, expect scores that are with a system borderline crashing and some with light overclocking.

Overall, I personnally think that the graphs show what average the cards will do. Almost 500 entries in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Icarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I'm curious, but do any of you count benchmark runs run on an unstable OC (artifacts, flickering etc)?


I'm sure there's some, but I think most people do their runs with stable clocks, there'd be little point in doing benchmark runs to show off your performance if you can't make use of it, the only exception being extreme overclocking, which most of us here doesn't do and never will.

I could to a run with my card artifacting all over the place to get 2-3 FPS more, but what's the point? I'm not going to play games with that, or do anything for that matter.


----------



## pwrusr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^um I am thinking you need a screen shot per the op
> Otherwise here is mine:
> Valley Benchmark 1.0
> FPS: 369
> Resolution: 5760x1080
> Gpus: 9 Titans at 1500 core 9000 memory


Dang! sorry about that, I'll edit the post.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I'm curious, but do any of you count benchmark runs run on an unstable OC (artifacts, flickering etc)?


Although it's a data collection chart, It becomes more of a competition when someone with the same cards as you get's 3-7 FPS higher than you, then you're like... "wait a minute







, time to bump up the core and mem just a little bit, and my CPU to 5Ghz







"...

I'll say.... As long as your card's can complete the full test and get it's score. It's good enough to put up there as a result. Too bad mine cannot do that though







, i have to run at my stable 27/4 overclocks. The only thing i reduced was my 3770k at 5Ghz... That thing was about to explode on my h100







... I had to take it down to 4.8 Ghz after my run







. I think i am done with Valley, no more runs for me, my cards are suppose to be at 1293Mhz, but they stay at 1150Mhz throughout most of the run.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> I'm sure there's some, but I think most people do their runs with stable clocks, there'd be little point in doing benchmark runs to show off your performance if you can't make use of it, the only exception being extreme overclocking, which most of us here doesn't do and never will.
> 
> I could to a run with my card artifacting all over the place to get 2-3 FPS more, but what's the point? I'm not going to play games with that, or do anything for that matter.


I game with the settings in my sig which works for everything I've played so far, those settings net about a 1950 valley score. But for scores I post here, I definitely push beyond that and find what settings valley specifically will run with. Other things would certainly not work with those settings. I didn't see any artifacts in my highest scoring run, but I can't know for sure there weren't any. Also I saw no crashing in valley with the settings used for my highest score here (but i'm not about to fire up bf3 with those settings dialed in).


----------



## paleh0rse14

The run I did for my score was at the very top of my currently air-cooled cards -- they were hitting 91C!







-- and there were a TON of crazy fireworks/artifacts... but, it still finished the run!









I won't be playing games with those crazy settings until I switch over to water.


----------



## theelviscerator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I'm curious, but do any of you count benchmark runs run on an unstable OC (artifacts, flickering etc)?


Benchmarkers consider that perfectly fine, its not about stabliity, its about the score.

Does a person run the 100 yd dash with the pace of a miler, think not.

If you complete the test, grab a screen and it crashes, thats a WIN.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> Benchmarkers consider that perfectly fine, its not about stabliity, its about the score.
> 
> *Does a person run the 100 yd dash with the pace of a miler, think not.*
> 
> If you complete the test, grab a screen and it crashes, thats a WIN.


Great comparaison, I will give you your first REP+ for your well explained comparaison


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great comparaison, I will give you your first REP+ for your well explained comparaison


lol yea good comparison i can run 1356 core clock but on the last test it crashes and i cant get screenshot







it was aroun 98 fps and about 2 seconds away from finishing that pisses me of and ive tried like 10 times and it crashes around the same spot


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Icarian ---- i5 3570k @ 4.7 Ghz ---- GTX 670 @ 1215 / 3758
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I should enter this or not, like I said, this run was done with changing settings in the Nvidia control panel which gives me about 2 FPS, I don't know if people do this or not.
> 
> Also, does core clocks increase performance in a lineal way? As in, If I wanted to know what score I would be getting if my card could do, let's say 100 mhz more on the core, If i downclock my card 100 Mhz and get 3 FPS less, does that mean that if I were to increase it 100 Mhz I would be getting 3 FPS more? If so, a golden 670 (1350+ on core and 700+ on memory) would be scoring about 2250 or 54 FPS depending on the CPU, highest 670 so far scored 2239/53.3 FPS but it was paired with a '09 Xeon @ 4 Ghz according to the OP.


I think you're fine. Control Panel tweaks are not forbidden in the OP and I'm sure some of the top scores were gotten with tweaks like that and disabling aero etc (none of mine were though







)...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I'm curious, but do any of you count benchmark runs run on an unstable OC (artifacts, flickering etc)?
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmarkers consider that perfectly fine, its not about stabliity, its about the score.
> 
> Does a person run the 100 yd dash with the pace of a miler, think not.
> 
> If you complete the test, grab a screen and it crashes, thats a WIN.
Click to expand...

Exactly.
I would not expect the top scores in the chart to be 24/7. Great for the members concerned if they are, but I would not assume it.
AFAIK there would not be much point forbidding driver tweaking as there is no reliable method of detection.


----------



## Jpmboy

New Titan, New test rig. Waiting for the rest of the WC loop to arrive... maybe I'll be able to do better with higher clocks for the CPU and GPU?



test Bench:

DSC00054.JPG 1559k .JPG file


will fill in the entry table on pg 1.

I still have (and use) the CF7970 rig I entered earlier.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Exactly.
> I would not expect the top scores in the chart to be 24/7. Great for the members concerned if they are, but I would not assume it.
> AFAIK there would not be much point forbidding driver tweaking as there is no reliable method of detection.


The control panel tweaks are pretty small boosts, they don't make very much difference in scores. There are tweaks that will make a bigger difference but the way screenshots are shown here for verification we would be able to see if those were used.


----------



## Airrick10

Here is my 1st submission








*
Airrick10 --- I5 3570K @ 4.8Ghz ---- MSI GTX 660Ti PE/OC ; 1280 / 1502 ---- 40,4 ---- 1691*


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> Benchmarkers consider that perfectly fine, its not about stabliity, its about the score.
> 
> Does a person run the 100 yd dash with the pace of a miler, think not.
> 
> If you complete the test, grab a screen and it crashes, thats a WIN.


I only post a score if it's from a totally stable system. That's why I'm only #18 on the list with 3-Way Titans.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

TastyRabbitStew
--- i5 [email protected]
---- Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition - 2 Go GDDR5 - PCI-Express 3.0; 1200 / 1500
---- AVG. FPS = 39.8
---- Score = 1665



Asus ITX deluxe build.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy
+175 on the GPU
+135 memory
69.8
2921

Sorry - delete the earlier entry







. I managed to do a little better with this Titan... I need to flash to a better bios AND get the WC loop done.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*JpmBoy*, you can post all scores you want with any setups. I'll only take your best score and put it in the charts and save your old setup in the "setups out of competition" section.

You can also check all your past posts and entries at the end of the OP, in the Queue spreadsheets and check the "saved" section.


----------



## waterintheice

SLI GTX 680 @ 1260hz
i7 3770k @ 4.7 Ghz on air
16gh g.skill ripjaw 1600
gigabyte z77 up4-th


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *JpmBoy*, you can post all scores you want with any setups. I'll only take your best score and put it in the charts and save your old setup in the "setups out of competition" section.
> 
> You can also check all your past posts and entries at the end of the OP, in the Queue spreadsheets and check the "saved" section.


Thanks Karlitos - I still have (and use) the 2700K/CF7970s as my main rig. The titan result is from "in the works" . If I can keep only one rig in play, I'd rather stick with the 7970's result.

thank you for all the work you have put into the thread! fun and informative!


----------



## vaporizer

got another 670. once i get the second one wet, i will OC and post. this number is at stock w/ boost. i wish there were more multi monitor post.

vaporizer --- I5 3570K @ 4.4 --- 2x gtx 670 ftw @ 12931006/1552 --- 37,5 --- 1569


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waterintheice*
> 
> 
> 
> SLI GTX 680 @ 1260hz
> i7 3770k @ 4.7 Ghz on air
> 16gh g.skill ripjaw 1600
> gigabyte z77 up4-th


Is that a photograph? lol

Why is your final screen different? Are you sure you used the proper settings?


----------



## Mazel

Mazel --- 3770k @ 4.4Ghz ---- SLI GTX Titan ; 1150 / 1750 ---- 88,3 ---- 3695



Oddly, I've noticed overvolting doesn't increase my score. It also appears that I'm still off from my maximum power target. Running stock bios' to boot.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Please people, don't forget to *post the proper screenshot* and don't forget to *fill the form*.

If you score wasn't entered, you failed in one of these rules.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Man Valley is pissing me off tonight...


----------



## KaRLiToS

How come?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Eh, keeps locking up on me. This particular modded BIOS I'm trying is less stable than stock apparently. No throttling but hard locks instead...


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *@darocket*, I am sure you can find a way to make it work.
> 
> Have you tried Surround 3x1 with custom resolution of 1920x1080 ??


ok I'll try that.


----------



## jomama22

Hey guys,

With my 3 7970s, I am having problems getting anything above 102fps with 1250/1800 across the board. My GPU usage is stuck at 62% which clearly is a problem. I have the 3960x @ 4.7, would bumping this to 5.2 make a big difference?

Cheers.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> With my 3 7970s, I am having problems getting anything above 102fps with 1250/1800 across the board. My GPU usage is stuck at 62% which clearly is a problem. I have the 3960x @ 4.7, would bumping this to 5.2 make a big difference?
> 
> Cheers.


Probably. You use 1x1 optimization on CCC for valley?


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Probably. You use 1x1 optimization on CCC for valley?


1x1 optimization you say? I will try that and see what hapoenes


----------



## Snuckie7

Damn if I realized I could have ran my runs with unstable overclocks, I could have been running my 1350/1800 OC on air all along. The artifacting gets pretty crazy though with how high the temps get.


----------



## jchambers2586

560ti 448 SLI with 3570K CPU


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchambers2586*
> 
> 
> 
> 560ti 448 SLI with 3570K CPU


Quote:


> Please people, don't forget to post the proper screenshot and don't forget to fill the form.
> 
> If you score wasn't entered, you failed in one of these rules.


----------



## JuliusCivilis




----------



## MeatPoPsiclez

I decided I was going to run the bench a bunch of times with different memory clocks to map the relationship between memory bandwidth and core speed... what I found instead was this:

SLI GTX560ti - Core @ 950mhz, i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz

G{PU MEMORY CLOCKS vs Score

1800mhz - 2076
1900mhz - 2118
2100mhz - 2165
2200mhz - 2153
2300mhz - 2079
Whut?









I had a rivatuner osd up watching core speeds, and the cards didn't appear to be throttling, but on the 2300mhz pass there was awful stuttering in some scenes. Does anyone know why I would see such a dropoff with higher memory clocks?
-

EDIT
Self Answer: ECC memory correction, seems my sweet spot is 2160mhz, a round 2200 score @950/2160
Anything higher and the correction routines are eating up a lot of the available memory bandwidth.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeatPoPsiclez*
> 
> I decided I was going to run the bench a bunch of times with different memory clocks to map the relationship between memory bandwidth and core speed... what I found instead was this:
> SLI GTX560ti - Core @ 950mhz, i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz
> 
> G{PU MEMORY CLOCKS vs Score
> 
> 1800mhz - 2076
> 1900mhz - 2118
> 2100mhz - 2165
> 2200mhz - 2153
> 2300mhz - 2079
> Whut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a rivatuner osd up watching core speeds, and the cards didn't appear to be throttling, but on the 2300mhz pass there was awful stuttering in some scenes. Does anyone know why I would see such a dropoff with higher memory clocks?
> -
> 
> EDIT
> Self Answer: ECC memory correction, seems my sweet spot is 2160mhz, a round 2200 score @950/2160
> Anything higher and the correction routines are eating up a lot of the available memory bandwidth.


It has been proved before that raising the memory to high, will decrease the performance at one point.

And you proved that point again.

Great finding my friend and welcome to OCN









+rep


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Man Valley is pissing me off tonight...


Majin you aren't messing with the voltage control in PrecisionX while using the modded BIOS are you? That would cause my cards to lock up at low core. The volts should already be maxed out via the BIOS so you shouldn't have to mess with those sliders. (if you are).


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Majin you aren't messing with the voltage control in PrecisionX while using the modded BIOS are you? That would cause my cards to lock up at low core. The volts should already be maxed out via the BIOS so you shouldn't have to mess with those sliders. (if you are).


This x10 for sure...

Also if I set power management to "prefer max" I get a black screen when valley launches.
Took me awhile to figure that one out, even stranger it only affects single card for me, SLI will take it.


----------



## jomama22

I can not for then life of me get 1x1 optimizations running for valley in CCC. I don't know if it is because it is a batch file and not an exe.

My scores for 3x7970 is pathedic and the 1x1 optimization did absolutely nothing. But as I said, maybe its just not working.

Usage runs at 63% 1250/1800, CPU @5.1.

I am avg. 102 fps....makes no sense


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> I can not for then life of me get 1x1 optimizations running for valley in CCC. I don't know if it is because it is a batch file and not an exe.
> 
> My scores for 3x7970 is pathedic and the 1x1 optimization did absolutely nothing. But as I said, maybe its just not working.
> 
> Usage runs at 63% 1250/1800, CPU @5.1.
> 
> I am avg. 102 fps....makes no sense


Its a .EXE.

Search a little bit more, I did the same mistake at first.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its a .EXE.
> 
> Search a little bit more, I did the same mistake at first.


This is what I figured. Had to head off to work but later today I will be able to give it a look.

Do you know if it is located in the unigine folder? Or if it is installed somewhere else


----------



## Wheezo

Wheezo ---i7 [email protected] 2.8GHz ---- (1) Sapphire HD7870 oc ; 1145 / 1435 ---- AVG FPS 34.5 ---- Score: 1445


----------



## h0thead132

wow, no matter what I do I can't match my old score? Even with the same drivers, clocks and timings it is like 100 points lower.

Even with higher clocks on my CPU the score won't go past like 1580 now... (my old score was a 1648)

What gives?


----------



## NightmareGSX




----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightmareGSX*


Nice score bud, pretty sure you can get more out of them


----------



## Snuckie7

So we only post a screenshot now and fill in the form?


----------



## alancsalt

An F12 screenshot, which will then be found in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots


----------



## m3t4lh34d

1440p Results:

M3T4LH34D ---3930K @ 4700mhz ---- Tri-SLI GTX Titans ---- 1145 / 3200 ---- AVG FPS 109.9 ---- Score: 4599


----------



## m3t4lh34d

People add some 1440p tests in, I'd like to see how my 3 Titans compared.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'm sad that I havent made some 1440p testing with my QuadFire 7970s before selling them.





Great score everyone









*If your score wasn't entered, you failed in one of the rules.*


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'm sad that I havent made some 1440p testing with my QuadFire 7970s before selling them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great score everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If your score wasn't entered, you failed in one of the rules.*


Yeah and 2 of those were my 7970s


----------



## lilchronic

.4 FPS higher


----------



## Snuckie7

Last crazy run of the night. This will likely be my final run unless some new drivers come out that boost performance.


----------



## devilhead

Last score with my 2x7950 was 68 fps, i was working with a Sapphire TRIXX, today i have tryed amd overdrive + Sapphire TRIXX , and undrestand what i need, just put +20 power control settings on one of my graphics card!! Now i have recieved 84.7Fps and 3543 score, 1100mhz/1400mhz! ofcourse i can push it moooore


----------



## jomama22

*jomama22* ---*[email protected]* ---- *tri-fire 7970* ;*1250/1800* ----*144.7* ---- *6054*


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> *jomama22* ---*[email protected]* ---- *tri-fire 7970* ;*1250/1800* ----*144.7* ---- *6054*


----------



## Darco19

1920x1080 - Darco19 - i7-3770k @4.7GHz - Single GTX Titan [1241/1750] - 79.6FPS --- 3330 Score

Original:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sucks that at the end of the day benching threads like this really just come down to luck. Neither of my cards will EVER be able to run at 1241MHz (or even 1202MHz) so I can't even begin to compete with that score. Wish I had the time and money to bin Titans but that's not happening...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> *jomama22* ---*[email protected]* ---- *tri-fire 7970* ;*1250/1800* ----*144.7* ---- *6054*


you sure you don't have tri titans in there?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you sure you don't have tri titans in there?


Yes I also have hard time believe this, especially at those core clocks.

*jomama*, have you messed with something in Catalyst control center?


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes I also have hard time believe this, especially at those core clocks.
> 
> *jomama*, have you messed with something in Catalyst control center?


when I get home from work I'll I'll post another run with CCC profile in windowed. I swear I didn't do anything that would mess any sort of rendering. I set profile to 1x1 optimized and "use application setting" for tessellation.

I did just setup a second boot drive solely for benchmarks, so there isn't a single process running that wasn't either windows, afterburner, CCC and speed fan.

I could post a video? I dunno what would be easiest. It doesn't seem to far fetched, tsm106 got 151+fps with 3x 7970 @1340/1825, I think his 3930k was at 5.2

Edit: I also have core parking turned off. HT is on. I also did the "f6" (rst 11.7)achi install before installing windows and does seem to make things a bit faster/less problematic, but could be all placebo. Ummm that's it?

I am using 13.3 beta 3 with ab 3.0.0 beta 7

Edit2: last night when doing the benches, I did notice that restarting the bench a few times (not exiting valley)netted less "hard stops" and improved my score 1-2fps.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sucks that at the end of the day benching threads like this really just come down to luck. Neither of my cards will EVER be able to run at 1241MHz (or even 1202MHz) so I can't even begin to compete with that score. Wish I had the time and money to bin Titans but that's not happening...


I guess that's true from individual competition point of view where the magic silicon lottery winning cards can trump. But to me, the results are most useful in aggregate to shed light on "should i get a 7950 or a 670 or maybe a 660ti?" or "is the extra $$ for a 680 worth it" type of questions.


----------



## justanoldman

Does anyone know if turning off core parking makes a difference to your score?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sucks that at the end of the day benching threads like this really just come down to luck. Neither of my cards will EVER be able to run at 1241MHz (or even 1202MHz) so I can't even begin to compete with that score. Wish I had the time and money to bin Titans but that's not happening...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Does anyone know if turning off core parking makes a difference to your score?


lol stop tryin to beat my 1080p score


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Does anyone know if turning off core parking makes a difference to your score?


Good question... idk?

Instead using some funky tool to hack at the registry, I'd just poke at the "Processor power management" options in windows advanced power options settings (buried in the control panel ui). I usually run with the 'balanced plan' that I think will do some core parking stuff? I'll change that to the 'high perf plan' (i think that turns off parking) and re-run things later.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Good question... idk?
> 
> Instead using some funky tool to hack at the registry, I'd just poke at the "Processor power management" options in windows advanced power options settings (buried in the control panel ui). I usually run with the 'balanced plan' that I think will do some core parking stuff? I'll change that to the 'high perf plan' (i think that turns off parking) and re-run things later.


No need for a tool, you have to change 2 registry entries, that's it, very simple. adds the core park sliders in advanced power control.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes I also have hard time believe this, especially at those core clocks.
> 
> *jomama*, have you messed with something in Catalyst control center?


I am only 8fps faster than this guy:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{SAS}TB*
> 
> quick one here
> 
> 3 x 7970 @ 1130 / 1600
> 3930 @ 5.125
> 
> 5704


who is at 1130/1600......

so yeah, dont think my score is all that weird.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sucks that at the end of the day benching threads like this really just come down to luck. Neither of my cards will EVER be able to run at 1241MHz (or even 1202MHz) so I can't even begin to compete with that score. Wish I had the time and money to bin Titans but that's not happening...


Normally I could say a bit of soldering can fix it up (not that it should need one







nvidia...), but can't here for the same reason it's hard to bin Titans.
$1000 card, I solder all the time & was scared when it came to this one. After that it is barely worthwhile for me with the VRMs on the card, got it modded & now I'm still scared to turn it up...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes I also have hard time believe this, especially at those core clocks.
> 
> *jomama*, have you messed with something in Catalyst control center?


Disabling tessellation does nothing for valley, I've run it before noticing I had tess disabled & it didn't make a difference.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> No need for a tool, you have to change 2 registry entries, that's it, very simple. adds the core park sliders in advanced power control.


Which entries and/or link please?


----------



## milesmutt

OK, much improved score, running EVGA GTX 670 FTW in SLI vs. my old single GTX 570.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/valley20130408153449715.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Which entries and/or link please?


http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus/494232-how-adjust-core-parking-inside-windows-7-a.html

Way easier than he makes it out to be. Go to regedit>find>search "unparked cores" without quotes>hit f3 to go to the next entry until you get the first /currentcontrolset/ key (0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583)>rename "attributes" to "Attributes.off">f3 again until at /currentcontrolset/ with key (ea062031-0e34-4ff1-9b6d-eb1059334028)> do same as above with attributes to attributes.off> exit> restart.

Once restarted, go to power settings, under advanced power settings you will now have 2 sliders for core parking. Maximum unparked cores and maximum parked cores. Both in %.


----------



## Majorhi

OC'd a lil bit and score went up a couple FPS anyway. FX 4100 @4.5 with CF 6870's 1000/1100. 44.0FPS/1839


----------



## paleh0rse14

*paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.2 GHz --- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1200 / 1600 --- 78,3 FPS -- 3275*

Alright, this is awesome! All I did was *Disable ULPS* in Afterburner. This allowed me to raise both my core and memory overclocks, and my results in this benchmark umped by 9 FPS and 380 points!! Hell, even my max temperature during the test dropped by 6C or 7C! These cards are BEASTS! Not bad for just $420, eh?










http://imgur.com/thCWEbr


----------



## PapaP

Here is mine.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaP*
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you should be able to do better than that on this bench, that's SLI 660 (non ti's) performance


----------



## theelviscerator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> People add some 1440p tests in, I'd like to see how my 3 Titans compared.


I would but my monitor won run that low res!...lol.....2560x1600!!!!!!!


----------



## theelviscerator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milesmutt*
> 
> OK, much improved score, running EVGA GTX 670 FTW in SLI vs. my old single GTX 570.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/valley20130408153449715.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


You got 5 more fps left in those cards though!


----------



## devilhead

CF XFX + Powercolor 7950 1170/1425

88 FPS

3682 SCORE

3930k at 4.0 ghz


----------



## milesmutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> You got 5 more fps left in those cards though!


I tried! Lost stability after trying to add another 100 offset to the memory, even after bumping up the voltage to +25. I can try again some other time, but I suppose it could be something else in my rig that's not cooperating.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus/494232-how-adjust-core-parking-inside-windows-7-a.html
> 
> Way easier than he makes it out to be. Go to regedit>find>search "unparked cores" without quotes>hit f3 to go to the next entry until you get the first /currentcontrolset/ key (0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583)>rename "attributes" to "Attributes.off">f3 again until at /currentcontrolset/ with key (ea062031-0e34-4ff1-9b6d-eb1059334028)> do same as above with attributes to attributes.off> exit> restart.
> 
> Once restarted, go to power settings, under advanced power settings you will now have 2 sliders for core parking. Maximum unparked cores and maximum parked cores. Both in %.


Thnx for the pointers.

Haven't tried this yet, but I do see 4 'parked cores' on my i7 with either the 'balanced' or 'high perf' power setting active. I've got HT enabled and it looks like valley only makes use of the 4 unparked cores when running and none of them are near capacity. However, i do see that valley.exe actually has thirty something os threads spun up in its process, so maybe if more cores where 'unparked' some of those threads would get scheduled to run on a newly unparked core.

Incidentally, the predefined 'balanced' vs 'high perf' power settings makes no difference in valley's score on my system.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> CF XFX + Powercolor 7950 1170/1425
> 
> 88 FPS
> 
> 3682 SCORE
> 
> 3930k at 4.0 ghz


if i had 2x XFX it will be better score, powercolor card can't go over the 1425mhz memory clock, and the xfx can go more than 1600 easy







, so downgrade for my system, i have and 7970 Asus, maybe put it together with 7950 xfx will be better :/


----------



## whiplaspc

My score For Valley Bench On a single Monitor system 1920X1080
3770K cpu
16GB DDR3 2400mhz ram HyperX
Asrock Extreme6 Mobo


----------



## WhiplashPC

My score 2580

My spec
Intel 3770K
16 Gb DDR3 2400mhz Hyperx
Asrock Extreme6 Mobo
Gtx 680 Evga


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiplashPC*
> 
> My score 2580
> 
> My spec
> Intel 3770K
> 16 Gb DDR3 2400mhz Hyperx
> Asrock Extreme6 Mobo
> Gtx 680 Evga


"Nice score, you are now the leader of GTX 680 and HD 7970"

(That's what I would have said if it was in Extreme HD 1080p)


----------



## Wille114

My score 4989

[email protected] GHz
EVGA GTX 680 3-way [email protected] 1254 MHz Boost and 1702 MHz memory

Edit.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice score Wille114, can you please post a valid screenshot?

Thanks a lot


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Cranked up memory from 1450 MHz to 1460 MHz, gave me 0.7 fps.


----------



## SeriousBlack

Well I've just updated the bios of my Titan and it's definitely helped my benchmarking scores. My new Valley score is:

I'm running a 3770k @ 4.6ghz
My single Titan is at 1048 boost / 1825 memory


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiplaspc*
> 
> My score For Valley Bench On a single Monitor system 1920X1080
> 3770K cpu
> 16GB DDR3 2400mhz ram HyperX
> Asrock Extreme6 Mobo


you need to have virtu mvp off and igpu disabled
680 is supposed to have 2048MB not 2112MB or 4096MB for a 4GB


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> "Nice score, you are now the leader of GTX 680 and HD 7970"
> 
> (That's what I would have said if it was in Extreme HD 1080p)


thats not valid


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats not valid


Do you read from the nose?







.....................He knows (-__________________________-)"

Quote:


> "Nice score, you are now the leader of GTX 680 and HD 7970"
> 
> *(That's what I would have said if it was in Extreme HD 1080p)*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Do you read from the nose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................He knows (-__________________________-)"


even if it was @ 1920x1080 i wouldent be valid. touch your nose


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> even if it was @ 1920x1080 i wouldent be valid. touch your nose


How do you know he has Lucid Virtu on?







.... If i had a single card and my result showed up like the image below, would my score be valid?


----------



## MKHunt

66fps for a single non-ti 660? How is that a valid score to begin with? Rather, what makes you think that's a valid score?


----------



## lilchronic

microsoft basic render hd graphics 4000 (2112MB) X1 means he has his igpu enabled. his 680 is a 2gb and should be 2048MB not (2112MB)


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> microsoft basic render hd graphics 4000 (2112MB) X1 means he has his igpu enabled. his 680 is a 2gb and should be 2048MB not (2112MB)


Microsoft basic render is a Windows 8 thing. It's KB2449XXX or something like that. It's listed as an important update and has zero effect on score (I've run with and without). The Intel HD bit is the telling one.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> 66fps for a single non-ti 660? How is that a valid score to begin with? Rather, what makes you think that's a valid score?


OMG.... (-_-) people DO read from their noses hahaha







.... That's SLI dammit!, i said *"IF i had a single card and my result showed up like the image below"*
I did not state that it was on a single 660 (non ti)...smh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> microsoft basic render hd graphics 4000 (2112MB) X1 means he has his igpu enabled. his 680 is a 2gb and should be 2048MB not (2112MB)


Well, then your way of "telling" if someone has Lucid virtu installed and "ON" is wrong, because my score shows that too, but i have not had lucid virtu installed in my system since the day i sold my gtx 570... (about 7 months ago) And BTW... just a heads up, that guy that got 61FPS with his 680 was running at 1280x1024... I guess you missed that


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sucks that at the end of the day benching threads like this really just come down to luck. Neither of my cards will EVER be able to run at 1241MHz (or even 1202MHz) so I can't even begin to compete with that score. Wish I had the time and money to bin Titans but that's not happening...


I think you are afraid of pushing those cards i mean 680's/7970's and now titans ..


----------



## WhiplashPC

Could you help me please I have ran the teste several time I set it to extreme preset and at the end of the test when I tak a screen shot it changes it to Ultra and custom?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I just did a quick run with my new reference card... this thing is a beast. But I don't know why I can't go past 1300mhz in Trixx on the core

*Score on AIR with light 4.6ghz OC on the CPU and 1265/1710 on GPU* (86 openned programs and triple monitor running so it was just a test)

(_With my QuadFire, I couldn't go higher than *1610mhz memory* because one of the card was limiting it. I bet I could've got a much better score if I could hit 1700Mhz with the Quad_)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiplashPC*
> 
> Could you help me please I have ran the teste several time I set it to extreme preset and at the end of the test when I tak a screen shot it changes it to Ultra and custom?


What is your monitor native resolution?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I just did a quick run with my new reference card... this thing is a beast. But I don't know why I can't go past 1300mhz in Trixx on the core
> 
> *Score on AIR with light 4.6ghz OC on the CPU and 1265/1710 on GPU* (86 openned programs and triple monitor running so it was just a test)
> 
> (_With my QuadFire, I couldn't go higher than *1610mhz memory* because one of the card was limiting it. I bet I could've got a much better score if I could hit 1700Mhz with the Quad_)
> 
> 
> What is your monitor native resolution?


Temps or you just hit a wall.

Or you cant set over 1300 on trixx?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Temps or you just hit a wall.


No, it was a wall, because temps never exceeded 50'C with the Quad.

Now with this card, its on air and dang, the blower is noisy, I have been running GPUs for 3 years with waterblock. Forgot how these blower are noisy.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No, it was a wall, because temps never exceeded 50'C with the Quad.
> 
> Now with this card, its on air and dang, the blower is noisy, I have been running GPUs for 3 years with waterblock. Forgot how these blower are noisy.


Know that feel. Before titan water blocks came in. Oi vey.

Now, with the much heavier load from 2 titans vs 1 590, I get to hear my PSU ramp the fan to full after ~90 seconds into any game.


----------



## kgtuning

hmm score going from 3600ish then a few runs later 2900ish.. wth is going on? 7950's in crossfire by the way. 1125mv/1625mv and 1150/1450 with 20% boost. anyone else experience this?

Edit... nevermind I fixed it... I think. either way It's running the way it suppose to.


----------



## MeatPoPsiclez

MeatPoPsiclez --- i5 [email protected] ---- EVGA 560ti SLI ; 1000 / 2160 ---- 54.4 FPS ---- 2277


----------



## jdm317

Sad to inform everyone that the 2 week, first place holding in singles, Diamond 7970 perished today at 6:00 in a freak chiller accident. Amazing what 1 well placed tiny drop of condensation can do







I am disappointed but mainly with my self because it could have and should have been prevented.

Before it died I managed a run for 2514. I'll upload pic later.









May the graphics card gods welcome you with open slots..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Sad to inform everyone that the 2 week, first place holding in singles, Diamond 7970 perished today at 6:00 in a freak chiller accident. Amazing what 1 well placed tiny drop of condensation can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am disappointed but mainly with my self because it could have and should have been prevented.
> 
> Before it died I managed a run for 2514. I'll upload pic later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May the graphics card gods welcome you with open slots..












Dry it off & hope for the best. I had a gtx 580 get soaked while running, instantly stopped working. I really thought it was dead, but later cleaned it up & got the stock cooler back on, put it in for one last try, & it worked! It made me happy...

Good luck!


----------



## KaRLiToS

I will update the thread soon









I just had back my triple monitors, will be much easier to update (I was on 768p x 15 inches







)


----------



## theelviscerator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milesmutt*
> 
> I tried! Lost stability after trying to add another 100 offset to the memory, even after bumping up the voltage to +25. I can try again some other time, but I suppose it could be something else in my rig that's not cooperating.


Just trying to get ya to tweak more, every body hits the wall, since for one I dont run exotic cooling high end air cpu and stock on vid cards..

I should bench on fresh install heh..hmmm....this one is 6 months old!


----------



## 130n

3770K
7970 x 2


----------



## ExpertJD

i5 3570K 3.4GHz @ 4.6GHz
Sapphire HD 7870 OC 1050/5000 @ 1220/5700


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> Well I've just updated the bios of my Titan and it's definitely helped my benchmarking scores. My new Valley score is:
> I'm running a 3770k @ 4.6ghz
> My single Titan is at 1048 boost / 1825 memory


Please post a valid screenshot





Great score everyone









*Please guys, don't forget to fill the form







*


----------



## michael-ocn

That's the kind of presentation that makes me want to upgrade things to higher rungs on the ladder


----------



## KaRLiToS

.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2408 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1275 / 3416 98fps 4100









First Kepler TRI SLI







Stock bios overclocked with AB 2.3.1







1124 /1275 KBoost . Will do 90fps on standard factory settings .


----------



## Wille114

Updated score now with PCI-E 3 patch

My score 5034

[email protected] GHz
EVGA GTX 680 3-way [email protected] 1254 MHz Boost and 1702 MHz memory


----------



## KaRLiToS

Corrected



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## justanoldman

^Something is up with your calcs in that graph, I just checked 670 sli vs 690 and your data in the table on the first page is 84.5 for 34 entries of the 670 sli and 89.1 for 11 entries for the 690. Your chart shows the opposite of that.


----------



## SeriousBlack

Sorry about not posting up a correct format before. Ran it again, 5 points less, but it will do for now.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Corrected



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In case some of you wonder how come the score are not spot on with the average. I have falsified some data.


First, the *HD 7990 CrossFire* has better score than the *HD 7970 Crossfire*, so in order to fix this, I decided to remove *-5fps* to the HD 7990 and to be fair, I did the same thing to the GTX 690 SLI
Second, the HD 7990 Quadfire was equal to HD 7970 Quadfire which again I think is non-sense, so I removed *-4fp*s to it along with the GTX 690 Quad SLI to be fair on each side.
Third, I removed *-7fps* to the GTX 670 Quad-SLI (which has only one entry) in order to balance it with the GTX 680 Quad SLI, without that modification, the GTX 670 Quad would have been *12 fps* higher than the GTX 680 Quad which again, I find it weird

So this is the chart with all the real data



And this one is the one I modified a little bit


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I honestly dont think you can alter data to make it look 'better' or more 'realistic' (no offense), the frames these people have found are realistic (if they dont cheat). You could however make some kind of limit to participate in these nice graphs. Show for example only setups which have been benched by 4 different members so there would be a more 'realistic' average number.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I didn't alter any data.

*You can check for yourself in the main OP, no data has been modified, all the graphs are perfectly scaled with the average* .

I altered the average to make it more realistic in this graph above. (Its the only graph that have been modified. I still think what I did is fair.

There have been no mistake in the spreasheets and all scores are entered correctly.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> In case some of you wonder how come the score are not spot on with the average. I have falsified some data.
> 
> 
> First, the *HD 7990 CrossFire* has better score than the *HD 7970 Crossfire*, so in order to fix this, I decided to remove *-5fps* to the HD 7990 and to be fair, I did the same thing to the GTX 690 SLI
> Second, the HD 7990 Quadfire was equal to HD 7970 Quadfire which again I think is non-sense, so I removed *-4fp*s to it along with the GTX 690 Quad SLI to be fair on each side.
> Third, I removed *-7fps* to the GTX 670 Quad-SLI (which has only one entry) in order to balance it with the GTX 680 Quad SLI, without that modification, the GTX 670 Quad would have been *12 fps* higher than the GTX 680 Quad which again, I find it weird


Hi Karlitos

I'm the one with the quad-SLI 670ies...while you have not altered the main table (fortunately), I respectfully suggest that altering the data underlying the graphs is not really 'o.k.' and raises all kinds of questions...670ies have been known to beat 680/690ies on several occasions (depending on the task, particular setups etc). Here is a the HWBot World Record table for Unigine's Heaven Basic, which shows my 670ies...nothing too weird' about it. I hope you can reverse the 'artificial' fix above...


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I didn't alter any data.
> 
> *You can check for yourself in the main OP, no data has been modified, all the graphs are perfectly scaled with the average* .
> 
> I altered the average to make it more realistic in this graph above. (Its the only graph that have been modified. I still think what I did is fair.
> 
> There have been no mistake in the spreasheets and all scores are entered correctly.


Ok I then think I understood you wrong, my apologies. If only the graph is altered im fine with that, good work.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Ok I then think I understood you wrong, my apologies. If only the graph is altered im fine with that, good work.


Yes , all the interactive graphs reflects what there is in the speadsheet.

The weirdest thing is the GTX 670 Quad SLI being 12 fps higher than the GTX 680 Quad.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah that's an outlier for sure. There just aren't enough samples of quad-SLI 680's to even out the numbers. Quad 670's are not 10% faster than quad 680's IMO.


----------



## lilchronic

my








the tri sli 670's that are 1-2 fps higher then my dual 670's should not be incorperated in the graphs


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tri sli 670's that are 1-2 fps higher then my dual 670's should not be incorperated in the graphs


...my point exactly - This is an incredibly slippery slope this is on - you cannot change real world observations to fit expectations and then report it as data, because once you do, you open the flood gates, not to mention leave your otherwise excellent thread open to hard critique

...but let me propose s.th. which might help: Why don't you mark what are in your opinion 'unusual results' in your graphs with a little ' * ' / footnote that reads: small sample size, or alternatively list how many observations you have per GPU / config 'bar' in your graphs


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...my point exactly - This is an incredibly slippery slope this is on - you cannot change real world observations to fit expectations and then report it as data, because once you do, you open the flood gates, not to mention leave your otherwise excellent thread open to hard critique
> 
> ...but let me propose s.th. which might help: Why don't you mark what are in your opinion 'unusual results' in your graphs with a little ' * ' / footnote that reads: small sample size, or alternatively list how many observations you have per GPU / config 'bar' in your graphs


Its a great idea.

Believe me, its a lot of work to do this thread and its even more harder to take decision alone.

There you go then guys.











ahh, that HD 7990 Crossfire


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah that's an outlier for sure. There just aren't enough samples of quad-SLI 680's to even out the numbers. Quad 670's are not 10% faster than quad 680's IMO.


This is true, but the graphs are showing the averages of the scores in the thread, & if Joa3d43 has the only quad sli 670s his score is the average.
Changing his results to match the way things should be seems pretty odd, I'd leave it & shame the 680 quad sli users into trying harder.

The 680 quads are perfectly capable of beating Joa3d43's 670s, grow a pair & get the average up guys!


----------



## jomama22

Personally, I do not like sliding averages merely because the raw data doesn't fit into someone predetermined idea of how something 'should' perform.

I just had to defend myself, and have other defend me, to convince some people that my 7970 tri-fire score of 6054/144.7fps was legit.

Remember, we are benching ONE benchmark. There is no doubt my 3 7970s "shouldn't" beat 3 titans, but it did, and that is not my or anyone else's problem. We all know scaling with valley 1.0 isn't exactly great in either camp, but more so for titans/Kepler. But you can't go and change averages because "quad 670s shouldnt beat quad 680s", its just ridiculous and makes me (and a few others I'm sure) very skeptical of the whole process.

If 7990 cfx is equal to 7970 x4 for the data we have, but you think it shouldn't so you change the overall average to reflect what you believed is correct, then I have no faith of trust in the data presented anywhere. Regardless that you say only that graph has these arbitrary averages, how is anyone suppose to trust any other graph?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its a great idea.
> 
> Believe me, its a lot of work to do this thread and its even more harder to take decision alone.
> 
> There you go then guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh, that HD 7990 Crossfire


..tx for considering the concerns....your underlying reasoning was perfectly 'ok', it just needed an extra few steps to achieve what you wanted...and this is a really great, popular thread, all the more reason NOT to leave it open to 'yeah but they fix the data' critiques (even if that was not true in the first place)

...for what it is worth, there are some occasions when 670ies beat 680ies - I don't really know why, though I suspect it may relate to voltage 'per CUDA core', 'internal' heat etc...on the other hand, I am in the process of locating some 4x 680 Lightnings...once I have, I fix that graph for you permanently by restoring 670 / 680 balance


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey Karlitos, can you do an ALL GPU SLI/Single card Round UP Chart with *ONLY* the AVG of the 3 top scores for each GPU? eg... Only the top three 680's, 7970's, 670's etc... Both SLI and single card on the same chart...





















..

I think that would be really awesome and show the OC performance of these GPU's... Avg Fps for all results are fine, but i'll like to see the overclocked charts, and take out those people that are not overclocking and bringing the scores down.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This is true, but the graphs are showing the averages of the scores in the thread, & if Joa3d43 has the only quad sli 670s his score is the average.
> Changing his results to match the way things should be seems pretty odd, I'd leave it & shame the 680 quad sli users into trying harder.
> 
> The 680 quads are perfectly capable of beating Joa3d43's 670s, grow a pair & get the average up guys!


Great point!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Personally, I do not like sliding averages merely because the raw data doesn't fit into someone predetermined idea of how something 'should' perform.
> 
> I just had to defend myself, and have other defend me, to convince some people that my 7970 tri-fire score of 6054/144.7fps was legit.
> 
> Remember, we are benching ONE benchmark. There is no doubt my 3 7970s "shouldn't" beat 3 titans, but it did, and that is not my or anyone else's problem. We all know scaling with valley 1.0 isn't exactly great in either camp, but more so for titans/Kepler. But you can't go and change averages because "quad 670s shouldnt beat quad 680s", its just ridiculous and makes me (and a few others I'm sure) very skeptical of the whole process.
> 
> If 7990 cfx is equal to 7970 x4 for the data we have, but you think it shouldn't so you change the overall average to reflect what you believed is correct, then I have no faith of trust in the data presented anywhere. Regardless that you say only that graph has these arbitrary averages.


You can calculate all data in the spearsheets and check the graphs in the OP. You shouldn't be skeptical about it honestly. Its not like if I'm faking the whole thread. All scores are entered in the spreadsheet and I haven't had a single complain of people telling me the score isn't entered correctly.
Quote:


> how is anyone suppose to trust any other graph?


Take a calculator and verify. I would like to see you manage a 500 entries+ thread.

*And first, this graph was never meant to go in the OP, it was just to reflect what reality is.*

Just to let you know, I'm trying my best here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey Karlitos, can you do an ALL GPU SLI/Single card Round UP Chart with *ONLY* the AVG of the 3 top scores for each GPU? eg... Only the top three 680's, 7970's, 670's etc... Both SLI and single card on the same chart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> I think that would be really awesome and show the OC performance of these GPU's... Avg Fps for all results are fine, but i'll like to see the overclocked charts, and take out those people that are not overclocking and bringing the scores down.


This will be easy to do


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Personally, I do not like sliding averages merely because the raw data doesn't fit into someone predetermined idea of how something 'should' perform.
> 
> I just had to defend myself, and have other defend me, to convince some people that my 7970 tri-fire score of 6054/144.7fps was legit.
> 
> Remember, we are benching ONE benchmark. There is no doubt my 3 7970s "shouldn't" beat 3 titans, but it did, and that is not my or anyone else's problem. We all know scaling with valley 1.0 isn't exactly great in either camp, but more so for titans/Kepler. But you can't go and change averages because "quad 670s shouldnt beat quad 680s", its just ridiculous and makes me (and a few others I'm sure) very skeptical of the whole process.
> 
> If 7990 cfx is equal to 7970 x4 for the data we have, but you think it shouldn't so you change the overall average to reflect what you believed is correct, then I have no faith of trust in the data presented anywhere. Regardless that you say only that graph has these arbitrary averages, how is anyone suppose to trust any other graph?


i made a comment on your score but i did not mean to make it seem that you did anything wrong. i am sorry.

as for the results, like FTW 420 said, the graphs represent data from the entries in this thread. i like it 'cause it shows that there are more 680s below my 7950 than above it.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great point!
> You can calculate all data in the spearsheets and check the graphs in the OP. You shouldn't be skeptical about it honestly. Its not like if I'm faking the whole thread. All scores are entered in the spreadsheet and I haven't had a single complain of people telling me the score isn't entered correctly.
> 
> Just to let you know, I'm trying my best here.
> This will be easy to do


I know, please don't think I am just trying to trash you, I fully respect and thank you for all the work you have put into this.

I know your data is correct and legit, but all it takes is one bad apple to ruin the bunch. For me personally, adding handicaps to data (essentially what you did) only works if we had all the information of why something that should be superior, isn't. There are just too many variables to make an accurate justification for the size of a handicap. You said it yourself, when you benched 3 7970s at around the same clocks as me, you didn't get my score. That in itself is telling.


----------



## justanoldman

An update to previous score:
1080p, justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1215 / 1831 ---- 97.0 ---- 4059


New 2560x1440 score:
1440p, justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1215 / 1831 ---- 59.6 ---- 2493


----------



## MeatPoPsiclez

MeatPoPsiclez --- i5 [email protected] ---- EVGA 560ti SLI; 1037 / 2160MHz ---- 55.2fps ---- 2310



I think this'll be my final submission, 1067mhz wouldn't complete and 1050 seems to take a dip in performance (maybe current limiting or maybe just chance, 7 points lower than at 1037), so unless I opt to change the cooling on my cards (primarily for the vrm's) and volt mod them (to exceed 1150mV), it isn't getting any better. My 2500k @4.5 seems to have lots of leg room still, haven't seen it exceed 83% usage on any one core (and average is significantly lower), so I don't think there's any more points to be had there.

I've noticed that the benchmark isn't terribly consistent, I always hit a low fps mark (and a stutter) during the climate changes (moderate stutter at first rain, big stutter at second rain, big stutter at first lighning flash), but it really varies. One run I might dip to 8fps, another run at the same clocks at I'm at 20fps. While the minimums might not matter directly, that stutter is reflected in the final score (lost frames). Do cards with more vram suffer from the same dips at those points?


----------



## CallsignVega

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> So this is the chart with all the real data
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is the one I modified a little bit
> 
> [/SPOILER]


How come *HD 7870 XT Crossfire* isn't listed? We've been hitting the high 70's...


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## paleh0rse14

Awesome, thanks for adding it!


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey karlitos niiiice work your doing here man







but you missed my entry in the TRI SLI page


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2408 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1275 / 3416 98fps 4100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Kepler TRI SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios overclocked with AB 2.3.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1124 /1275 KBoost . Will do 90fps on standard factory settings .


Did'ja fill in the form on page one?









Ah, I see, you're in, just not listed in tri-sli. Sure it'll get remedied...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah I know that mate , I just was keen to see my name in the top 30 of something on this crazy thread / club








Ahh Mr Salt I see you did well with your quad 580's 132fps


----------



## gkolarov

gkolarov----i7 [email protected] HD7950 Crossfire; 1175Mhz / 6600Mhz----89.9----3763


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey karlitos niiiice work your doing here man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you missed my entry in the TRI SLI page


Yes, I noticed, I was aware of putting your system in the data section but forgot to remove your entry in the Dual GPU and place your new entry in the Triple GPU.

Thanks for pointing out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> gkolarov----i7 [email protected] HD7950 Crossfire; 1175Mhz / 6600Mhz----89.9----3763


Please fill the form.


----------



## godzirrasti




----------



## hotrod717

Which category would my single 6990 fall into? Single? Only saw 1 other 6990 and it's a dual card setup.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dual GPU setup


----------



## hotrod717

Thanks! Saw the dual beside 6990 and thought it might be a dual card setup!. Newer cards are faster with single monitor, but this card is still a beast with multiple monitors!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thanks! Saw the dual beside 6990 and thought it might be a dual card setup!. Newer cards are faster with single monitor, but this card is still a beast with multiple monitors!


Please do a 5760x1080 run please. And 1080p too if you can


----------



## hotrod717

I can do the 1080 atm. Working on getting multiple monitors.







I saw some surprising results on site comparing heaven benches using multiple monitors.


----------



## waterintheice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Is that a photograph? lol
> 
> Why is your final screen different? Are you sure you used the proper settings?


I took a picture with my phone, rather than enabling the printscreen and doing a print screen. The picture from my phone contains exif data which has a timestamp and location stamp which cannot be tampered with without being able to notice it, better than a digital printscreen


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waterintheice*
> 
> I took a picture with my phone, rather than enabling the printscreen and doing a print screen. The picture from my phone contains exif data which has a timestamp and location stamp which cannot be tampered with without being able to notice it, better than a digital printscreen


Actually, Just hit F12 and the program will automatically save a proper screenshot to:

\Users\%username%\Valley\screenshots\


----------



## MKHunt

I read that benching 1080p on my 1440p monitor may be knocking .1 or .2fps from my score. Thoughts?


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 ---- i7 3770k @ 5ghz ---- Diamond 7970 @ 1385/1950 ---- 60.1 ---- 2514


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> jdm317 ---- i7 3770k @ 5ghz ---- Diamond 7970 @ 1385/1950 ---- 60.1 ---- 2514


Oh no, didn't realize that was a very good card, is that the one that got cooked?
Great score man! Have my fingers crossed that it is repairable & does as good as new....


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Oh no, didn't realize that was a very good card, is that the one that got cooked?
> Great score man! Have my fingers crossed that it is repairable & does as good as new....


Thanks man. Yes, this is the one that got cooked.


----------



## jimbo02816

jimbo02816----i5 2500K @ 4.2----7870XT crossfire 1200/1500----71,1


----------



## jimbo02816

jimbo02816----i5 2500K @ 4.2----7870XT crossfire @ 1220/1500----72,2 just had to break 3000!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> jimbo02816----i5 2500K @ 4.2----7870XT crossfire @ 1220/1500----72,2 just had to break 3000!


Two things:

1. Try a 1220/1590 run... or maybe even 1220/1600... you can do it, trust me!








2. Hit F12 to take a proper screenshot when the run is finished. It will save the image to */users/%username%/Valley/screenshots/*. You can then load it up in MS Paint to convert it to a JPG and post it up here.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Here's my latest... increase of 0.8 fps... lol
*paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.2 GHz --- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1205 / 1605 --- 79,1 FPS -- 3308*


http://imgur.com/jTpEkhE


----------



## paleh0rse14

ok, one more... squeezing out those FPS! lol

*paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.2 GHz --- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1215 / 1615 --- 79,4 FPS -- 3322*



http://imgur.com/PCiE74X


----------



## snowfree52

Is everyone overclocking their 7970 like hell on this topic ?

I just received mine and my result is 43 FPS !

I am the worst result of the board for 7970 ! With my 3770K @ 4,7Ghz and the card at 1010/1375


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowfree52*
> 
> Is everyone overclocking their 7970 like hell on this topic ?
> 
> I just received mine and my result is 43 FPS !
> 
> I am the worst result of the board for 7970 ! With my 3770K @ 4,7Ghz and the card at 1010/1375


Seeing as what site we're on right now. . .I'd say that's a fairly good assumption









That score seems a little low for your clocks though. Are you running the latest drivers?


----------



## Snuckie7

Oh an btw Karlitos, I noticed a small mistake in the form: "Q2C Q9650" should be "C2Q Q9650."

Probably doesn't apply to many people, but gotta represent everyone accurately !


----------



## KaRLiToS

i7 3930k @ 4.6 Ghz
HD 7970 @ 1010Mhz/1375mhz
89 Programs running in the background
41,4 fps

*So yes, everybody is pumping the juice.*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Oh an btw Karlitos, I noticed a small mistake in the form: "Q2C Q9650" should be "C2Q Q9650."
> 
> Probably doesn't apply to many people, but gotta represent everyone accurately !


I'll fix this tomorrow for you Snuckie7


----------



## snowfree52

There should be columns in the form for frequencies. To compare it would be better


----------



## CyBorg807

I7 3770K @ 4.7GHz
GTX Titan SLI @ 956/1802


----------



## Ramzinho

Ran at 1100 1500..


----------



## sugarhell

People,y u dont read op?

Screenshots,Press F12 when you run Valley


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay updated score








HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@[email protected] GTX660ti TRI SLI 1134 - 1284 / 3457 99.6fps 4167

Im gonna get 100fps real soon


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> People,y u dont read op?
> 
> Screenshots,Press F12 when you run Valley


darn. i forgot and uploaded wrong pic.. i will reupload.


----------



## marc0053

My new top score


----------



## SeriousBlack

Well I've been messing around with bios's. I can get far more on the GPU with the nv280335.rom but my scores are well down compared to the RR09SS.rom.

This is as much as I can push it on the RR bios.


----------



## Exostenza

Exostenza --- i7 3770k @ 4.4 Ghz ---- Gigabyte 7950 WFx3; 1200 / 1600 ---- 47.7 ---- 1997


----------



## jimbo02816

Thanks for informing me about the F12 screenshot. Believe me, I've tried OC the memory but I lose performance. Even Tom's Hardware suggested leaving it at 1500. I'm happy with my performance at 1200/1500.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/tahiti-le-7870-7930-benchmark,3401-5.html

sry for double post....noob


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 1. Try a 1220/1590 run... or maybe even 1220/1600... you can do it, trust me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Hit F12 to take a proper screenshot when the run is finished. It will save the image to */users/%username%/Valley/screenshots/*. You can then load it up in MS Paint to convert it to a JPG and post it up here.


Thanks for informing me about the F12 screenshot. Believe me, I've tried OC the memory but I lose performance. Even Tom's Hardware suggested leaving it at 1500. I'm happy with my performance at 1200/1500.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/tahiti-le-7870-7930-benchmark,3401-5.html


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Thanks for informing me about the F12 screenshot. Believe me, I've tried OC the memory but I lose performance. Even Tom's Hardware suggested leaving it at 1500. I'm happy with my performance at 1200/1500.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/tahiti-le-7870-7930-benchmark,3401-5.html


not your fault.
forum acts up.
fill in your rig specs in your Sig


----------



## hotrod717

Here's a GTX 480 I am testing. Will post 6990 once it's reinstalled.
FX-8350 @5.016ghz and GTX 480 Stock.


----------



## michael-ocn

I have my old 470 lying around here, with so few 470 scores in the spreadsheet maybe i'll plug that back in someday and run it for the heck of it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Do it! The more data the better!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I have my old 470 lying around here, with so few 470 scores in the spreadsheet maybe i'll plug that back in someday and run it for the heck of it.


Srsly, do it. I'm still the only 590.


----------



## sugarhell

I have an old 4870 somewhere. Bench it or not?


----------



## MKHunt

Is Valley a DX11 bench? Is 4870 DX11?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Is Valley a DX11 bench? Is 4870 DX11?


No its a dx10.1 the 4870.

Hardware:

GPU:
ATI Radeon HD 4xxx and higher
NVIDIA GeForce 8xxx and higher
Intel HD 3000 and higher
Video memory: 512 Mb
Disk space: 1.5 Gb

The valley support the card tho. When i will find some time i will try to find her in the closet


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@Exostenza*, *@godzirrasti* and *@jimbo02816* please provide a valid screenshot.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Awesome







No 24 in the TRI's


----------



## Nightz2k

Trying to up my score, only gained like 11PTS _(measly 0.3FPS higher)_ lol. -- Score of 2915 -- Might switch the GPU's around and see if that matters or not, though it shouldn't. I may be at my limits on air.







Prob not worth submitting since I'm still in the same spot for dual GPU's anyhow.

Here's a screenshot though.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Do it! The more data the better!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Srsly, do it. I'm still the only 590.


Absolutely! Unfortunately I have to change out the seal and adapter plate on my gpu loop's XSPC dual res. Buggers been leaking since I hooked it up a few days ago. Thankfully the person I got it from must have realized this and thru in a extra seal and bracket! Quick fix. I wish I had screenied my GTX 590 before I sold it and we could have had 2 entries! Last time I ran the 6990, it was 49.6 fps ave. @ 880mhz. See if I can't tweak it a little.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> not your fault.
> forum acts up.
> fill in your rig specs in your Sig


Done...thanks for the heads up


----------



## hotrod717

Ok Here is the 6990 @ 880/1250, factory oc mode. I'll try oc'ing this a little and see how many fps I can net.
Again FX-8350 @ 5.016ghz


As a side note. Those instructions on the XSPC dual res. are screwed. I understand why the original owner biffed the install. It says to put the seal on before the mounting ring??? No way it's gonna seal like that. I advised putting the mounting ring on first then placing seal directly on the face of the pump body. Look ma, no leaks!


----------



## 12Cores

I have been away from this thread for awhile, but I know that waterblocks are now available for the Titan and I see that they have taken over the charts. Just curious is the 7990 going to count as one or two cards?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I have been away from this thread for awhile, but I know that waterblocks are now available for the Titan and I see that they have taken over the charts. Just curious is the 7990 going to count as one or two cards?


2


----------



## marc0053

Squeezed a bit more performance from the titan with +820 memory.


----------



## Desert Rat

Here is mine


----------



## marc0053

This is my 1440p run with 1 titan


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## RavageTheEarth

RavageTheEarth--- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.8 GHz --- MSI TFIII 7950 Crossfired with Sapphire Dual-x 7950 @ 1175 MHz / 1600 MHz --- 92.1 FPS --- 3852


----------



## assaulth3ro911

HD 7970's in Quad fire beat Titan in Tri-SLI? Do I even want to know what the 7990's will do to the Titan?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*
> 
> HD 7970's in Quad fire beat Titan in Tri-SLI? Do I even want to know what the 7990's will do to the Titan?


Look the multimonitor graph


----------



## justanoldman

Interesting.
I would have though the Titan would have pulled away a little more with 1080p vs 1440p. A single Titan is about 20% off from 670sli or a 690 in both resolutions. This is not knock on them at all, I don't do that, I just was a little surprised. I know Titan sli is a great setup, I am just looking at a single one for these comparisons.


----------



## jimbo02816

2500k @ 4.2-- Powercolor 7870 Myst @1220/1500 in crossfire--This is all these beasts have in them...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> People,y u dont read OP?
> 
> Screenshots,Press F12 when you run Valley


Just a reminder.

You can find your F12 screenshots in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*
> 
> HD 7970's in Quad fire beat Titan in Tri-SLI? Do I even want to know what the 7990's will do to the Titan?


I think 7990's are more or less 2x 7970's...sometimes a bit slower, depending on the PCB, VRM...sometimes a bit faster (ie Ares II)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*
> 
> HD 7970's in Quad fire beat Titan in Tri-SLI? Do I even want to know what the 7990's will do to the Titan?


You can only have two 7990's, which will be slower than 4-Way 7970's. Valley SLI profile for 3-4 GPU's is really awful. Check stuff like Heaven 4.0, 3DMark11, games etc 7970's cannot touch Titans.


----------



## jimbo02816

One last try....only gained a bit....13.3 beta increased my score by 280 points
...


----------



## hotrod717

Ok, here's the 6990 oc'd to 985/1350.
Same 8350 @ 5.016


Had it up to 1000/1350, but started glitching. I'll try a few other combo's after I test this in game.


----------



## jimbo02816

Soooo close to 3300..maybe next time


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Soooo close to 3300..maybe next time


1. Turn off more (all) background apps!
2. Jack your fans to 100% before you even start the benchmark
3. Hit the "benchmark" button the instant it appears so that your test starts when the cards are "fresh".

You'll pass 3300, I have faith!


----------



## Jpmboy

JPMboy. titan... now water cooled


----------



## KaRLiToS

Are you happy with your purchase Jpmboy?
Nevermind, just realized it's your second setup.

If you can... redo it with iGPU disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Are you happy with your purchase Jpmboy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can... redo it with iGPU disabled.


yeah - good for a single card. I finally got 'ParkBench" assembled and thought I'd take another shot at this. Clearly the titan is very temp sensitive... same clocks aircooled was ~3 fps down. will have to flash the bios to get higher scores.

Sure...uh, just have to shut it off in bios. let's see...


----------



## Jpmboy

disabled... same settings

should I fill out the form for this one?



same result.

yeah - i'm probably getting a high dose of RF in my office!

park bench:

DSC00075.JPG 1509k .JPG file


big picture:

DSC00048.JPG 1483k .JPG file


----------



## KaRLiToS

No, it was already entered, it's just to be legit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No, it was already entered, it's just to be legit


cool. didn't see that it had to be disabled. was the igpu thought to help or hurt?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. didn't see that it had to be disabled. was the igpu thought to help or hurt?


I never benched with socket 1155. Always 1366 and 2011. But some reported that it helps in some instance.

3dmark requires it to be disabled so it should be the same for every bench and for everyone


----------



## phxtravis

MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 @ 1260/1600



**updated


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2338 GTX 660ti TRI SLI Unlocked Bios 1179 / 3499 101.6 fps 4251

















I believe that I am the first 660ti setup to crack 100fps around this joint







Accurate statement Y / N


----------



## hotrod717

Got 6990 to 1000/1350 - 54.3 fps
FX 8350 @ 5.016


----------



## jimbo02816

Finally broke 3300...


----------



## MSI680GTX4GB

Results. Your upload program sucks.....just sayin. Well after 30 friggin minutes of trying to get this dumb POS to upload my pic, I quite.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI680GTX4GB*
> 
> Results. Your upload program sucks.....just sayin. Well after 30 friggin minutes of trying to get this dumb POS to upload my pic, I quite.


you need to explain better what the problem is. You have to upload your image then fill the form in the first post.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI680GTX4GB*
> 
> Results. *Your upload program sucks*.....just sayin. Well after 30 friggin minutes of trying to get this dumb POS to upload my pic, I quite.


What upload program is that









You just use insert image when making your post


----------



## mevorach




----------



## MSI680GTX4GB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> What upload program is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just use insert image when making your post


It keeps erring out.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI680GTX4GB*
> 
> It keeps erring out.


it would be more helpful to better explain the problem in detail

what are you trying to do?
- are you using Rbby258's tools to run the bench and upload results?
- are you trying to use the OCN site to upload a pic and the google doc form to add a result?
and what goes wrong when you try to do it?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> it would be more helpful to better explain the problem in detail
> 
> what are you trying to do?
> - are you using Rbby258's tools to run and upload results?
> - are you trying to use the OCN site to upload a pic and the google doc form to add a result?
> and what goes wrong when you try to do it?


Yeah don't use the tool if you are that was just a side project, follow ^ this


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI680GTX4GB*
> 
> It keeps erring out.


what is erring out mean???????????


----------



## paleh0rse14

I think what he's saying is that the forum software keeps timing/erroring out when he adds a picture to his post (either by image link or direct upload).


----------



## lester007

1080p, lester007 --- 3570k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1293 / 1825 ---- 50.2 ---- 2100


----------



## lester007

lester007 --- 3570k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 670 ;stock clocks 915/1502(1110boost core clock)---- 41.8 ---- 1748


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> 1080p, lester007 --- 3570k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1293 / 1825 ---- 50.2 ---- 2100


wow nice mem oc thats insane have u tried modding the bios yet


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart --- 2700k @ 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 670 SLI; 1267 / 1795 ---- 93.3 ---- 3903

(replaces score currently at Rank 91)


----------



## lester007

i might try but i dont know which one to get a good modded bios
thanks, but it seems not normal for a asus gtx 670 direct cu II to reach 70c on temps?


----------



## Doomtomb

So I got an old CPU and GPU but here it is.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i might try but i dont know which one to get a good modded bios
> thanks, but it seems not normal for a asus gtx 670 direct cu II to reach 70c on temps?


did you set up a fan profile


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i might try but i dont know which one to get a good modded bios
> thanks, but it seems not normal for a asus gtx 670 direct cu II to reach 70c on temps?


pretty heavy oc, especially on mem... not so surprising it gets warm... 70c is not really so hot... what do you have the fans set to?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Squeezed a little more








HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2337 GTX 660ti TRI SLI 1179 / 3510 101.8 fps 4260 Unlocked bios with air bending


----------



## Nightz2k

Much better results this time around. Finally getting up there where they should be.









NiGhTz2k --- i5 2500k @ 4,6GHz ---- 2x HD 7950 in Crossfire ; 1100 / 1700 ---- 87,6 FPS ---- 3665


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> pretty heavy oc, especially on mem... not so surprising it gets warm... 70c is not really so hot... what do you have the fans set to?


i tried mod bios i couldnt pass 1300mhz on core it wasnt stable for unigine valley(unlucky) but i could increased the mem for about 1875Mhz and it gets hotter about 4c more which is 74c.
my fan is 90%
lester007 --- 3570k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1293Mhz/1875Mhz --- 50.7 ---- 2122 (score increase about 22points!)
*v*


----------



## neojin29

just like to know if i should buy another 7950 to jump up my score and also put water cooling in my system.anyways how did i do with my score with AMD FX 8350 @4.8ghz and 2X hd7950 @1126/1588


----------



## jimbo02816

A bit better yet......


----------



## MSI680GTX4GB

Everything stock. Tweaked CPU a little.


----------



## CorsairBrandon

These Titan's suck! What a waste of money. Selling them both ASAP.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairBrandon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Titan's suck! What a waste of money. Selling them both ASAP.


Based on Valley?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Based on Valley?


based on 2100$.... maybe?







.... But on a serious note though, i think he should check his system... There must be something wrong there...


----------



## Babbalabba

NONONONO

Check the system...if there is something really wrong with it contact card manufacturer.

If you don't decide to, you can sell to me!


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairBrandon*
> 
> These Titan's suck! What a waste of money. Selling them both ASAP.


Interesting first post. Did they recently replace the two cards in your avatar?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairBrandon*
> 
> 
> 
> These Titan's suck! What a waste of money. Selling them both ASAP.


Yea man I'm about 800 points away from you with two 7950's. I love Nvidia, but until they take a serious look at their prices on their hardware I refuse to buy anything from them. Perfectly happy with my 7950's. I'm just gonna keep stacking them up. Plus they make me money


----------



## AndyE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairBrandon*
> 
> These Titan's suck! What a waste of money. Selling them both ASAP.


Do what you want to do, but the bottleneck is your CPU, not the GPUs.

Starting with 2 Titans, the CPU can't feed the GPUs fast enough. Check the power consumption of your Titans, they aren't running fully loaded with this benchmark.
They might upgrade the benchmark to get around the current 2 thread bottleneck. Until then, you are only checking the CPU speed not your graphic cards.

I have 4 Titans in one system and there the software problem of the benchmark is even bigger. I don't mind, as the workload I do is unrelated to some benchmark scores.

It is the same with 3dMark as well. If you don't have a highly overclocked CPU, the GPUs will never score well. Too bad, that these benchmark codes don't leverage all the cores on a CPU, so upgrading to 6 or 8 core CPU doesn't help for now.

With 4 Titans the score is directly proportional the the clock speed of the CPU.

BTW, most I/O benchmarks start to show wrong results as well when you test a very fast I/O system (i.e. 8, 16 or more SSDs connected) - they are up 90% off the speed you can get with appropriate software.

To cut a long story short - don't rely on benchmarks for justifying a purchase (unless you really know whats going on under the hood).

Andy


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairBrandon*
> 
> 
> 
> These Titan's suck! What a waste of money. Selling them both ASAP.


yea those are pretty bad you should just give them to me


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yea man I'm about 800 points away from you with two 7950's. I love Nvidia, but until they take a serious look at their prices on their hardware I refuse to buy anything from them. Perfectly happy with my 7950's. I'm just gonna keep stacking them up. Plus they make me money


That score is not representative of SLI Titan performance. My score is over 135 FPS with two Titans...


----------



## CorsairBrandon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That score is not representative of SLI Titan performance. My score is over 135 FPS with two Titans...


Okay well then sir, would you kindly enlighten me how to get another 20+FPS on this ????

You talk a big one, let's back it up. I have all the resources I need to diagnose, and tune accordingly. I just got two more of these in, but they are for a customer. I will throw them on the dyno as well and see if I get similar results.

Let's do this.

Specs:
i7-3770K 4.2ghz stock everything else
MSI Z77A GD65 Gaming (Worst MoBo ever, no one buy this POS) we got free from MSi just was going yo usee this set up until we get our X79's from EVGA bu F that these these are garbage
Twin TItans 1300 / +13
Corsair Neuron GTX 480GB
Corsair Dom Plats 1866 2x8GB
Corsair H80i
Corsair AX860i
Corsair 900D
Corsair K70
Corsair M65

Please help me guys, if you do in fact believe that Twin Titan's should be good for 120+ on air you will have no problem sorting this out together. Thanks.


----------



## FtW 420

I only have a single titan, so haven't tried sli titans to help out. More overclock on the cpu & system memory never hurts though.

As for the board, it should be basically the same as the z77 gd65 which is a solid board, I haven't personally tried the new gaming version. What issues are you having with it?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairBrandon*
> 
> Okay well then sir, would you kindly enlighten me how to get another 20+FPS on this ????
> 
> You talk a big one, let's back it up. I have all the resources I need to diagnose, and tune accordingly. I just got two more of these in, but they are for a customer. I will throw them on the dyno as well and see if I get similar results.
> 
> Let's do this.
> 
> Specs:
> i7-3770K 4.2ghz stock everything else
> MSI Z77A GD65 Gaming (Worst MoBo ever, no one buy this POS) we got free from MSi just was going yo usee this set up until we get our X79's from EVGA bu F that these these are garbage
> Twin TItans 1300 / +13
> Corsair Neuron GTX 480GB
> Corsair Dom Plats 1866 2x8GB
> Corsair H80i
> Corsair AX860i
> Corsair 900D
> Corsair K70
> Corsair M65
> 
> Please help me guys, *if you do in fact believe that Twin Titan's should be good for 120+ on air* you will have no problem sorting this out together. Thanks.


I know it for a fact. I think you have instability that isn't quite enough to crash it. but is enough to drop scores. Ignore the render crap, it's a Windows 8 update. Core 1215MHz Memory 3181MHz. 3770k @ 4.7ghz. (AX850)



look at all the iGPU. :shrug:


----------



## jimbo02816

I keep inching up but am at the point of instability......


----------



## CorsairBrandon

Hmm, just tried two different Titan's. Same score. Let's figure this out boys. I should be able to make top 30 with just two right? Triple Titan should put me top 20 yeah? I think Valley is broke. Will swap everything out to EVGA X79/3930K when I get a chance, have to run to a meeting at EVGA.


----------



## jimbo02816

Here we go again...a bit of tweaking got me over 3320


----------



## CorsairBrandon

Still getting a best of 112 ***


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What clocks are you running on the Titans? Definitely could do with a higher CPU clock. Possible instability with the system? Maybe try fresh OS install and shut down any non-essential apps running in the background. I really have no idea why your scores are so low but I do know that they are not indicative of SLI Titan performance:



This was run at a mild OC of 1150MHz core and +500MHz memory. CPU was 5GHz, memory was 2133MHz.


----------



## tsm106

Got around to trying out some downsampling.

1440P - 128.2fps



Did another eyefinity run

5760x1080P - 94.1


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## paleh0rse14

LOL, awesome job *jimbo02816*! I think I'm sensing a trend with our cards...


http://imgur.com/PMG7Zvw


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> LOL, awesome job *jimbo02816*! I think I'm sensing a trend with our cards...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PMG7Zvw


Pushing it to the limits i see!







... Nice scores on the XT's... If only AMD had advanced physx, and a 3D vision technology compared to Nvidia's







... I would have been on the Red team a long time ago


----------



## KaRLiToS

I think PhysX and TressFX are pure marketing .


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think PhysX and TressFX are pure marketing .


Physx is marketing since what it is can be done directly in the opensource. AMD just built the same thing with the open tools and gave it a name, much like Nvidia but since it's open yall can use it.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairBrandon*
> 
> Hmm, just tried two different Titan's. Same score. Let's figure this out boys. I should be able to make top 30 with just two right? Triple Titan should put me top 20 yeah? I think Valley is broke. Will swap everything out to EVGA X79/3930K when I get a chance, have to run to a meeting at EVGA.


EVGA X79 motherboards kind of suck too; I hope you aren't expecting too much transitioning from your MSI board.


----------



## jimbo02816

Forgot to hit F12 so had to use paint...sry...can't believe a bit of tweaking got me this high

I hope that you will consider this score even though the screenshot is incorrect. My screenshot folder was full and it didn't save.


----------



## jimbo02816

Here we go...the correct way...I didn't forget to hit F12 as I said: The Valley Screenshot folder can only hold 10 and mine was full.


----------



## umarsa

GTX 670 FTW SLI (2 GPU's)

GPU0: 1188Mhz/3105Mhz
GPU1: 1215Mhz/3105Mhz

Power Target: 144%
GPU Clock Offset: +50Mhz
MEM Clock Offset: +0Mhz

I would like to get it higher but anymore and the PC freezes and starts acting weird. I have tried the unlocked bios but cannot get the voltage any higher.. /sigh


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> LOL, awesome job *jimbo02816*! I think I'm sensing a trend with our cards...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PMG7Zvw


lolol....gotta love it...however, I just got 3336 and 3333 respectively. You were right, some tweaking did it.. Now you guys gotta beat that Titan at 3330 so we can all be together again! That 3336 blew my mind and I'm gonna try to match it again...it was a perfect run.


----------



## CtrlAltElite

Thanks guys and gals for having the know how to OC your 660ti's sli to 3000+ scores. But ill take it from here


----------



## MKHunt

Woo! A new personal best!

3770k 4.7GHz
SLI Titans Core:1215MHz Memory:3184MHz
FPS: 130.4
Score: 5457



Considering that these settings are the exact same as before, upping the wattage of my PSU definitely helped.

Edit: I put 130.3, but it's 130.4. Derp.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltElite*
> 
> Thanks guys and gals for having the know how to OC your 660ti's sli to 3000+ scores. But ill take it from here


Desert Rat got 3260...push it a bit more


----------



## CtrlAltElite

damn...your right. Didnt even see him. Spent all morning trying just to get 3200 and beat Samurai707 at 3140. Im not even sure I can make it to Desert Rats score


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsa*
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 670 FTW SLI (2 GPU's)
> 
> GPU0: 1188Mhz/3105Mhz
> GPU1: 1215Mhz/3105Mhz
> 
> Power Target: 144%
> GPU Clock Offset: +50Mhz
> MEM Clock Offset: +0Mhz
> 
> I would like to get it higher but anymore and the PC freezes and starts acting weird. I have tried the unlocked bios but cannot get the voltage any higher.. /sigh


overclock yor mem dude


----------



## umarsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> overclock yor mem dude


How high are you overclocked in terms of memory clock?

I can't seem to get it any higher than 250Mhz - Even then, the results I get are slightly lower than no overclock.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsa*
> 
> How high are you overclocked in terms of memory clock?
> 
> I can't seem to get it any higher than 250Mhz - Even then, the results I get are slightly lower than no overclock.


3654mhz on mem or +550


----------



## Nightz2k

OK, might be at my limits on air now, but I've said it before so who knows.









NiGhTz2k --- i5 2500k @ 5,0GHz ---- 2x HD 7950 Crossfire ; 1105 / 1750 ---- 89,4 FPS ---- 3739



It starts to artifact though so I don't think I wanna push anymore.


----------



## CtrlAltElite

Don't you remember that old Salt n' Peppa song? "Awww push it" da na na nah . You can go higher


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltElite*
> 
> Don't you remember that old Salt n' Peppa song? "Awww push it" da na na nah . You can go higher


p-push it real good! I nust recently watched grandmas boy.
when i try for a stable 5.1 on my i5 i will try to remember to play that song.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltElite*
> 
> Don't you remember that old Salt n' Peppa song? "Awww push it" da na na nah . You can go higher


I'm sure I can push them more, maybe tonight when it's cooler outside I'll give it a go again.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltElite*
> 
> Don't you remember that old Salt n' Peppa song? "Awww push it" da na na nah . You can go higher










Push it real good . I used to think they were sayin B######t real good


----------



## Nightz2k

My latest score. Started to push the voltage and core a bit more.

NiGhTz2k -- i5 2500k @ 5,0GHz --- 2x HD 7950 Crossfire ; 1225 / 1750 --- 92.7 FPS --- 3879


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> My latest score. Started to push the voltage and core a bit more.
> 
> NiGhTz2k -- i5 2500k @ 5,0GHz --- 2x HD 7950 Crossfire ; 1225 / 1750 --- 92.7 FPS --- 3879


You beat me by 20 points! The thing that is weird though is that my 7950's are at 1165/1600, but I have a 3770k at 4.8ghz so that must be what boosts my score up. Are your 7950"s under water?


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You beat me by 20 points! The thing that is weird though is that my 7950's are at 1165/1600, but I have a 3770k at 4.8ghz so that must be what boosts my score up. Are your 7950"s under water?


Just on air, no water. Helps that it was a cool night and I had the case facing open next to a window.

And yeah I find it weird there's a few others with higher scores and lower settings. That part confuses me.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

7950 @1000MHz with a i5 2400


----------



## paleh0rse14

OK, I got bored tonight... 7870 XT's represent!









*paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.3 GHz --- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1210 / 1610 --- 79,8 FPS -- 3337*



http://imgur.com/kzjAVHJ


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsa*
> 
> I can't seem to get it any higher than 250Mhz - Even then, the results I get are slightly lower than no overclock.


I think happens when memory error correction starts stealing memory bandwidth. There was a post about that earlier in this epic thread. Somebody with a 660ti was plotting results at increasing memclocks and at some point, scores started coming down. The explanation given was error correction.


----------



## umarsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I think happens when memory error correction starts stealing memory bandwidth. There was a post about that earlier in this epic thread. Somebody with a 660ti was plotting results at increasing memclocks and at some point, scores started coming down. The explanation given was error correction.


So what would be the best thing to do in this situation to rule that out?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsa*
> 
> So what would be the best thing to do in this situation to rule that out?


Increase your oc until you see worse score.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *umarsa*
> 
> So what would be the best thing to do in this situation to rule that out?
> 
> 
> 
> Increase your oc until you see worse score.
Click to expand...

In a nutshell. So true I really lolled.

Not always the highest oc that gets the best score....


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In a nutshell. So true I really lolled.
> 
> Not always the highest oc that gets the best score....


QFT.

Just gotta find that balance, can get frustrating sometimes. It's rewarding when you get through that last benchmark though.

_But then you'll think to yourself, I know I can get it a bit higher, just a couple more points!_


----------



## alancsalt

Just a little bit more.....


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> OK, I got bored tonight... 7870 XT's represent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.3 GHz --- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1210 / 1610 --- 79,8 FPS -- 3337*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kzjAVHJ


nice..you beat my 3336 and it's going to stay that way. I flashed my bios to 1908 and can't OC quite as much as before but I don't care. I think I pretty much got out of these cards I wanted: Titan performance when OC to 1200/1500 for half the price! Congrats!


----------



## umarsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In a nutshell. So true I really lolled.
> 
> Not always the highest oc that gets the best score....


Lmao I just meant to rule out any memory issues but I will try it


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> nice..you beat my 3336 and it's going to stay that way. I flashed my bios to 1908 and can't OC quite as much as before but I don't care. I think I pretty much got out of these cards I wanted: Titan performance when OC to 1200/1500 for half the price! Congrats!


Thanks man! Is the "1908" bios you're referring to the same thing as the Sapphire .30 bios? If not, you REALLY need to switch to the Sap30 bios. It's much more stable using both OC and stock clocks -- the card usage graphs are flat! -- and it also OC's much higher!


----------



## jimbo02816

Couldn't resist one more tr

y...


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Thanks man! Is the "1908" bios you're referring to the same thing as the Sapphire .30 bios? If not, you REALLY need to switch to the Sap30 bios. It's much more stable using both OC and stock clocks -- the card usage graphs are flat! -- and it also OC's much higher!


No, the 1908 bios is the update for my Asus Z77 Motherboard. However, I may have spoken too quickly because I just scored a 3338!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Couldn't resist one more tr
> 
> y...


I knew it!! LOL! Well done my friend, well done!

I think I'm done too...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Yep, you guessed it, I got bored again...









*paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.3 GHz --- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1210 / 1610 --- 80,1 FPS -- 3352*



http://imgur.com/uAPR11K


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Yep, you guessed it, I got bored again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.3 GHz --- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1210 / 1610 --- 80,1 FPS -- 3352*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uAPR11K


OMG nice score! You my friend are the first to break 80 fps in this benchmark..Nice...however I REALLY am done...You win and I'm happy I got as high as I did.

By the way, what drivers you use? Thinking about the new 13.x unofficial drivers. My son says it made his gaming much smoother.


----------



## Leevga

Not bad. Bonus points for overclock kitten? Should have named her Unigine


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Yep, you guessed it, I got bored again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *paleh0rse14 --- i5 3570K @ 4.3 GHz --- HD 7870 XT Crossfire ; 1210 / 1610 --- 80,1 FPS -- 3352*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uAPR11K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG nice score! You my friend are the first to break 80 fps in this benchmark..Nice...however I REALLY am done...You win and I'm happy I got as high as I did.
> 
> By the way, what drivers you use? Thinking about the new 13.x unofficial drivers. My son says it made his gaming much smoother.
Click to expand...

Thanks my friend! This particular run was done using the 13.3 Beta 3 drivers. The real key to pushing these things is the Sapphire30 bios instead of stock!

As for the 13.X Unofficial drivers, check out the comparison tests I ran. I posted the results in the 7870 XT owners thread.

Bottom line: for our cards, using benching as a measure, they are roughly the same (or just slightly worse). In game, I haven't noticed any large difference either.


----------



## RicoDee

Hello pplz, this is my first post here and wanted to make it a good one . So with that being said here my screenshot

*RicoDee -- i7 2600k @ 4.7 GHz --- GTX 580 SC; 901/ 2154 --- FPS 38.4--- Score 1606*

.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RicoDee*
> 
> Hello pplz, this is my first post here and wanted to make it a good one . So with that being said here my screenshot.


Follow the rest of the posting instructions in the OP.


----------



## snowfree52

well interesting posts about worse scores with more Mhz on previous page.

That makes me post my results :

3770K @ 4.6 7970 crossfire @ 1150/1600 : 93,9FPS

3770K @ 4.7 7970 crossfire @ 1200/1600 : 77,6 FPS

is that reallly possible ??


----------



## alancsalt

Probably experiment a bit to see which OC is the limiter, try the high card oc alone and check results, try the high cpu oc alone and compare those results. Remember too that differences in room temperature can affect results, and that end to end runs may not yield directly comparable results. first run of the day can be best regardless, if you are at the oc'ing level of small changes.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowfree52*
> 
> well interesting posts about worse scores with more Mhz on previous page.
> 
> That makes me post my results :
> 
> 3770K @ 4.6 7970 crossfire @ 1150/1600 : 93,9FPS
> 
> 3770K @ 4.7 7970 crossfire @ 1200/1600 : 77,6 FPS
> 
> is that reallly possible ??


That's exactly what happens to me when I OC the memory above 1500. Try this: OC core to 1200 and move memory back to stock 1500. I'd be interested to see what happens


----------



## sugarhell

I can give you a single advice. Lower your oc until you see better score


----------



## DzillaXx

Took it a month or so ago
Using SLI


----------



## snowfree52

will try your advices, thanks !

Then, how comes there are people with better results with higher OC than mine ?

Does than mean my cards will never be able to go higher ?


----------



## alancsalt

A) Not all cards (even same model and manufacturer) are the same..they vary
B) The colder it is the better they score. cooling matters
C) Allowable tweaks, like in Nvidia Inspector and whatever ATI/AMD folk use, can help your score. (Check what rules apply for submissions where you submit)
D)Altered voltage limits and/or fan profiles in Bios, and other bios tweaks, can improve scores.
E) User persistence and skill varies


----------



## snowfree52

all my results :

3770K @ 4.6 7970 crossfire @ 1150/1600 : 93,9FPS

3770K @ 4.7 7970 crossfire @ 1200/1600 : 77,6 FPS (1.3V/1.7V)

3770K @ 4.6 7970 crossfire @ 1200/1575 : 97,6 FPS (1.25V/1.65V)

3770K @ 4.6 7970 crossfire @ 1225/1575 : 77,6 FPS (1.27V/1.65V)

*3770K @ 4.8 7970 crossfire @ 1200/1575 : 98,1 FPS (1.25V/1.65V)*


----------



## alancsalt

Now run it at those settings on a super cold morning when the PC has just been booted after an 8 hour plus shutdown..


----------



## snowfree52

will try, but I have everything watercooled, you think it's gonna make a difference ?

cards don't go past 40ish °C in valley


----------



## alancsalt

If your ambient temp is normally above 22c, it can. Depends if you did it on a cold day already, or you are in an air conditioned room....

Nice temps. valley reads temps high, but if I believed Valley, then with my quad GTX 580 setup hottest card is hitting 62c. i have another 360 to fit, but have not quite found the time yet...and need some more fittings.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If your ambient temp is normally above 22c, it can. Depends if you did it on a cold day already, or you are in an air conditioned room....
> 
> Nice temps. valley reads temps high, but if I believed Valley, then with my quad GTX 580 setup hottest card is hitting 62c. i have another 360 to fit, but have not quite found the time yet...and need some more fittings.


Gtx580 is hot







Put some nova there to cool these beast.









7970's is extremely hot too.


----------



## snowfree52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If your ambient temp is normally above 22c, it can. Depends if you did it on a cold day already, or you are in an air conditioned room....
> 
> Nice temps. valley reads temps high, but if I believed Valley, then with my quad GTX 580 setup hottest card is hitting 62c. i have another 360 to fit, but have not quite found the time yet...and need some more fittings.


idle my cards are around 25C, basically ambiant temp and they are OC at the max of CCC


----------



## kakik09

kakik09 --- Intel Core i7 2600k @4.6Ghz ---- GTX 660 ti SLI; 1202/3305 ---- 69.1 ---- 2889


----------



## Graebner101

Grabner101's Screen

post.png 57k .png file


----------



## Leevga

Another attempt. Think I can squeeze a bit more out on air.


----------



## alancsalt

For an acceptable screenshot:
Press F12 once the benchmark has run.
You will find the screenshot in:
C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots
That is the screenshot to post.


----------



## Tmzasz

Tmzasz --- i7 [email protected] 4.500 ---- EVGA GTX 690 ; 1280 / 3602 ---- 92.6 ---- 3872


----------



## Leevga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> For an acceptable screenshot:
> Press F12 once the benchmark has run.
> You will find the screenshot in:
> C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots
> That is the screenshot to post.


Last time I submitted, I did it the same way and it was accepted. What difference does it make if it shows the necessary info?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leevga*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> For an acceptable screenshot:
> Press F12 once the benchmark has run.
> You will find the screenshot in:
> C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots
> That is the screenshot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I submitted, I did it the same way and it was accepted. What difference does it make if it shows the necessary info?
Click to expand...

Just quoting the conditions laid out in the first post. My entries conformed to that. If the Op is not adhering to it...that's his choice.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leevga*
> 
> Last time I submitted, I did it the same way and it was accepted. What difference does it make if it shows the necessary info?


Last time I entered you, I considered your score as valid and legit. *I verify each screenshots one-by-one* before transfering the "In queue" data to the "Final Charts".

I have been asking to follow the rules more than 200 times in this thread (maybe more). I'm a little bit tired of the same redundant quote. I also have a lot of people (sometime not even members) filling the form and providing NO screenshot at all.

If we ask a screenshot is too see the if the Graphics settings such as tessellation are turned on.

*But tell me, is it so hard to press the F12 key and post the screenshot?*


----------



## eternal7trance

Just bringing up an old point that got ignored. Why are you posting up results on the chart that aren't following the resolution you said to use? I notice some people have cards that are doing way better than mine only to find out they use a lower resolution.

Seeing as how you use this to gauge all the cards, it's skewing your results making a lot of the charts in the OP worthless.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Just bringing up an old point that got ignored. Why are you posting up results on the chart that aren't following the resolution you said to use? I notice some people have cards that are doing way better than mine only to find out they use a lower resolution.
> 
> Seeing as how you use this to gauge all the cards, it's skewing your results making a lot of the charts in the OP worthless.


Tell me which one please.

In the OP I clearly state if you notice a mistake to mention it to me. The screenshot post number is there for everyone to go verify.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Tell me which one please.
> 
> In the OP I clearly state if you notice a mistake to mention it to me. The screenshot post number is there for everyone to go verify.


I found several of them when I made the original comment, but it's going to take me a while to hunt them down if they are still there.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I found several of them when I made the original comment, but it's going to take me a while to hunt them down if they are still there.


Why you didn't point them out to me? It's my job to correct the mistakes.

I highly doubt there are some entries with lower resoluton though. Because when I procede to the "In queue" verification, I open another Google Chrome Window and verify each screenshots one-by-one and the main things I look at is if *iGPU* is enabled (I tend to ignore it if there is more than 1 GPU in SLI or CrossFire). I check for the *resolution*, *tessellation* and I check if the *scores* and *Average FPS* were entered correctly in the form. Then I close the screenshot and verify the *post number.*

It takes a while to do this. If I was lazy, I wouldn't even check the screenshots and just transfer all data to the final charts. It is not the case and sometime I could have miss something since I'm not a machine.

By the way, I have done this more than 600+ times, mistakes can happen


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Why you didn't point them out to me? It's my job to correct the mistakes.
> 
> I highly doubt there are some entries with lower resoluton though. Because when I procede to the "In queue" verification, I open another Google Chrome Window and verify each screenshots one-by-one and the main things I look at is if iGPU is enabled (I tend to ignore it if there is more than 1 GPU in SLI or CrossFire). I check for the resolution, tessellation and I check if the scores and Average FPS were entered correctly in the form. Then I close the screenshot and verify the post number.
> 
> It takes a while to do this. If I was lazy, I wouldn't even check the screenshots and just transfer all data to the final charts. It is not the case and sometime *I could have miss something since i'm not a machine.*


You mean.... my entire life I've been lied to!? I need to go cry in a corner.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> You mean.... my entire life I've been lied to!? I need to go cry in a corner.


lol


----------



## paleh0rse14

Is BIOS the best way to disable the iGPU completely?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Is BIOS the best way to disable the iGPU completely?


I cant with my 3770k. There is no option in bios to disable igpu


----------



## MKHunt

Oh man. So I realized my Windows install might be holding me back (original from Aug 2011, never reinstalled after 2 mobo changes, boot SSD change, did an upgrade install from W7 to W8 in-place, etc etc.) so I declared war on all services that prevented me from booting and running Valley.

As a result:

CPU: 3770k @ 4.7GHz
SLI Titans Core 1214MHz Memory 3184MHz

*1080p*
Score: 5616
Avg Frames: 134.2



It probably misreads the cards because I couldn't even open NV control panel. I stripped that many services.

*1440p*
Score: 3777
Avg. Frames: 90.3



I should reinstall my OS....

Watch your bum Nagle, I'm comin for ye!


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Last time I entered you, I considered your score as valid and legit. *I verify each screenshots one-by-one* before transfering the "In queue" data to the "Final Charts".
> 
> I have been asking to follow the rules more than 200 times in this thread (maybe more). I'm a little bit tired of the same redundant quote. I also have a lot of people (sometime not even members) filling the form and providing NO screenshot at all.
> 
> If we ask a screenshot is too see the if the Graphics settings such as tessellation are turned on.
> 
> *But tell me, is it so hard to press the F12 key and post the screenshot?*


Don't underestimate the ignorance of members on this forum. It isn't your job to tell these people 1000x how to submit a score. If they won't take the time to read the op and are willing to argue with you about it instead, then its their loss.


----------



## Leevga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just quoting the conditions laid out in the first post. My entries conformed to that. If the Op is not adhering to it...that's his choice.


Fair enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Last time I entered you, I considered your score as valid and legit. *I verify each screenshots one-by-one* before transfering the "In queue" data to the "Final Charts".
> 
> I have been asking to follow the rules more than 200 times in this thread (maybe more). I'm a little bit tired of the same redundant quote. I also have a lot of people (sometime not even members) filling the form and providing NO screenshot at all.
> 
> If we ask a screenshot is too see the if the Graphics settings such as tessellation are turned on.
> 
> *But tell me, is it so hard to press the F12 key and post the screenshot?*


If you can verify screenshots from the saved file version, why is that not allowed? I'm not here to argue, because Jesus Christ, this is a monumental joke to be sitting at home talking about something so redundant, but is there an answer? I can't see a single thing that makes it different from an in-app shot.

All I did was ask a question. Go back and read that question, because I never asked if I could break the "rules", nor did I ask why I couldn't. It was a simple question. Let's all take a deep breath here and remain calm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Don't underestimate the ignorance of members on this forum. It isn't your job to tell these people 1000x how to submit a score. If they won't take the time to read the op and are willing to argue with you about it instead, then its their loss.


Yeah, F me right? I've completely ruined this thread by missing the rule section regarding how to post an information box and how not to post the same information box with a different background.



There you go. No, it wasn't hard. Jesus, nice welcome to the community.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leevga*
> 
> There you go. No, it wasn't hard. Jesus, nice welcome to the community.


Welcome aboard!

The end result of all this data gathering is pretty good, the carts and graphs are great. The full screen shot is just a measure to help ensure that the samples added to the database are valid. Easy enough to do so the small price in hassle factor to get that screen shot is probably worth it to help maintain data integrity. Honestly, I think it sucks more to be the ones telling somebody that posted w/o the screenshot that they should go back and do that.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I cant with my 3770k. There is no option in bios to disable igpu


there should be


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> there should be


On the msi gd65 no there isnt any option


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> On the msi gd65 no there isnt any option


is this your bios?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> is this your bios?


With the new bios you cant.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leevga*
> 
> Fair enough.
> If you can verify screenshots from the saved file version, why is that not allowed? I'm not here to argue, because Jesus Christ, this is a monumental joke to be sitting at home talking about something so redundant, but is there an answer? I can't see a single thing that makes it different from an in-app shot.
> 
> All I did was ask a question. Go back and read that question, because I never asked if I could break the "rules", nor did I ask why I couldn't. It was a simple question. Let's all take a deep breath here and remain calm.


Hey mate, my post wasn't rude or aggressive in any way.

The full screenshot is to see if tesselation is enabled by looking at the graphics (stone rock, trees, rain...etc.) It is not only to check the informations.

Quote:


> Yeah, F me right? I*'ve completely ruined this thread by missing the rule section regarding how to post an information box and how not to post the same information box with a different background*.


Rules are rules.

Welcome to OCN


----------



## snowfree52

I still haven't been added


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowfree52*
> 
> I still haven't been added


You posted your score yesterday.

I will update now just for you.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Almost 500 entries









*@DzillaXx*, *@Graebner101* : please provide a valid screenshot.


----------



## snowfree52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You posted your score yesterday.
> 
> I will update now just for you.


haha I was just kidding









Thank you anyway !









I am number 69 ! nice








and in the top 30 with dual cards !


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You posted your score yesterday.
> 
> I will update now just for you.


Just want to thank you KaRLiToS for doing all this work for us. I've learned a lot in this thread but I'm done benchmarking...I've proven that 7870XT are amazing cards for the price. I'm gonna enjoy the cards now playing all my games at max settings....I'll still be here but no more Valley....unless there's a serious driver update...lolol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Just want to thank you KaRLiToS for doing all this work for us. I've learned a lot in this thread but I'm done benchmarking...I've proven that 7870XT are amazing cards for the price. I'm gonna enjoy the cards now playing all my games at max settings....I'll still be here but no more Valley....unless there's a serious driver update...lolol


Thanks a lot for the kind word my friend. You did great with those HD 7870 XT in CrossFire. I hope you will enjoy them even more with new drivers.

I think Catalyst 13.5 WHQL is coming, soon, very soon


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowfree52*
> 
> haha I was just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you anyway !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am number 69 ! nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in the top 30 with dual cards !


Yea, well I'm gonna tri-fire my 7870 Mysts, even though you can't do t hat, and INCH you out of #69.


----------



## alancsalt

In the threads bolded in my sig, the only one where I will enter someone who has not got the entry requirements entirely right is the Mobo ownership thread. The benchmark threads, if the entry does not conform it does not get entered. I feel that once exceptions are made it is a slippery slope thereafter.

In my list threads I have the entry requirements stated as simply and clearly as possible at the top of the first post, with an explanation of how to make a correct submission. Mostly, I have a cut and paste answer for the posts that don't meet the entry requirements, that says " Your submission does not meet the entry requirements. Please see the first post of this thread for details on how to make a correct submission."

That's my approach. I do realize that not all benchmark threads do that. Mostly they do, but there are a few that do not.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Last time I entered you, I considered your score as valid and legit. *I verify each screenshots one-by-one* before transfering the "In queue" data to the "Final Charts".
> 
> I have been asking to follow the rules more than 200 times in this thread (maybe more). I'm a little bit tired of the same redundant quote. I also have a lot of people (sometime not even members) filling the form and providing NO screenshot at all.
> 
> If we ask a screenshot is too see the if the Graphics settings such as tessellation are turned on.
> 
> *But tell me, is it so hard to press the F12 key and post the screenshot?*


No it isn't but remember that there is a limit of 10 screenshots in that folder...if you reached that number, it will not save. You must delete screenshots and keep the number under 10. I learned the hard way but at least I broke that score.


----------



## KaRLiToS

You are right alancsalt. I know you are making me a reproach.

Quote:


> That's my approach. I do realize that not *all benchmark threads do that*. Mostly they do, but there are a few that do not.


Not all benchmark threads does an infinite amount of entries too. If it was a top 30 only I would make it a big deal.

Thats why if the guy is rank #175 or rank #184 I won't make it a big deal if the screenshot is incorrect, I will still enter the score if it makes sense and ask for valid screenshot. Like I did with DzillaXx, Graebner101, I entered their score but requested a screenshot. I did this thread for competition in lower ranks, but I also did the thread for people enjoyment.

Even that some people post a valid screenshot but don't fill the form so I need to naviguate into their sig rig to enter them in the charts. I have put a lot of effort doing this and I'm still doing a lot to enter all the score fairly.

Also, its my first thread like this, I will learn from my mistakes.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good job man as always


----------



## SDH500

Updated, after failed attempts to overclock I just turned on my pc to find it stable so far (worked for two weeks with no shut down), and realized today while studying I got my 1100t stable at 4.2GHz


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> No it isn't but remember that there is a limit of 10 screenshots in that folder...if you reached that number, it will not save. You must delete screenshots and keep the number under 10. I learned the hard way but at least I broke that score.


?? I have 71 screenshots in that folder.

edit: Seriously, im pretty sure I uploaded about 20 photos in 1 day when I was really pushing it. Ask Karlitos, im sure he was annoyed as hell.


----------



## MikeMike86

MikeMike86 --- [email protected] 4.5GHz ---- 7870xt Crossfire ; 1175 / 1650 ---- 72.4FPS ---- 3028

Second run at 1175core 1650mem on my 7870xt's and hit 92c
at the end so I won't be using this bench much more till I get water blocks for these guys.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> MikeMike86 --- [email protected] 4.5GHz ---- 7870xt Crossfire ; 1175 / 1650 ---- 72.4FPS ---- 3028
> 
> Second run at 1175core 1650mem on my 7870xt's and hit 92c
> at the end so I won't be using this bench much more till I get water blocks for these guys.


You can get much higher than that without water. Try dropping the memory to 1550 (or 1590) and raising core to 1200. Higher memory clocks have been known to cause LOWER performance, rather than higher. In other words, sometimes OC'ing the memory clocks too high hurts more than it helps. You should experiment with the memory clock OC to see where your performance bell curve begins to go back down.

Also, make sure that (1) you set the fan to run at 100% right from the start of the test, (2) use the latest Afterburner beta to "Disable ULPS," and (3) also close EVERY extraneous background app in the Windows app tray.


----------



## snowfree52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Yea, well I'm gonna tri-fire my 7870 Mysts, even though you can't do t hat, and INCH you out of #69.


You are a criminal !


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> You can get much higher than that without water. Try dropping the memory to 1550 (or 1590) and raising core to 1200. Higher memory clocks have been known to cause LOWER performance, rather than higher. In other words, sometimes OC'ing the memory clocks too high hurts more than it helps. You should experiment with the memory clock OC to see where your performance bell curve begins to go back down.
> 
> Also, make sure that (1) you set the fan to run at 100% right from the start of the test, (2) use the latest Afterburner beta to "Disable ULPS," and (3) also close EVERY extraneous background app in the Windows app tray.


Naw it was none of that, I've been telling people the same things over in the 7870xt owners club when they wonder why their benches are so low.

I forgot I had the modified xtreme-g driver loaded, and it runs quality and smoothness over performance. I had a 16564graphics score on 3dmark11... Here's an updated pic with the regular 13.3 drivers, I get better performance running a more stable 1170core 1650mem than I do running a 1200core 1500mem, not by much though.
My lower asics card can do over 1700 on the mem and 1200 on the core my higher asics card will only do about 1175 without artifacting a bit and 1650 on the mem.

Edit: Pushed it to 1200/1650 for a quick run

MikeMike86 --- [email protected] 4.5GHz ---- 7870xt Crossfire ; 1200 / 1650 ---- 80.9FPS ---- 3384
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the kind word my friend. You did great with those HD 7870 XT in CrossFire. I hope you will enjoy them even more with new drivers.
> 
> I think Catalyst 13.5 WHQL is coming, soon, very soon


I really hope they're coming as soon as they say, some games are pretty finicky. Thanks for the work put into the thread as well! I can't do all that fancy excel work!


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leevga*
> 
> All I did was ask a question. Go back and read that question, because I never asked if I could break the "rules", nor did I ask why I couldn't. It was a simple question. Let's all take a deep breath here and remain calm.
> Yeah, F me right? I've completely ruined this thread by missing the rule section regarding how to post an information box and how not to post the same information box with a different background


First off, you didn't simply ask a question. You can in here with an incorrect screenshot and then got in a twit with the op about how to correctly post even though the guidelines are clearly written out in the first post of this thread.

Second, I never referred to you nor did I respond to you.

Third, If you took the time to actually read the first post, none of this would have been a problem. No one has an issue telling you to simply press f12 to take a screenshot. But to come in here and and argue with the op, who has put a lot of time into this thread and is doing us a *favor*, is ridiculous. I don't care if you are new or not. Clearly you know how forums work, so next time, instead of attacking people and complaining about easily self solved problems, why don't you simply respond to Karlitos asking "sorry I posted incorrectly, how do I take a valid screenshot?"

Just because your idea of what is easiest or right seems logical to you, doesn't mean that is what is acceptable.


----------



## jimbo02816

Hey Mike, 16564 is an excellent graphics score. You won't get much above 17100 no matter how much tweaking you do. I agree with PaleH0rse 14. Lower your memory and up your core to 1200. Put in Catalyst 13.3 beta (or 13.5 if available). Drivers have a huge effect on Valley benchmark. I increased score by almost 300 points switching from 13.1 to 13.3.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Hey Mike, 16564 is an excellent graphics score. You won't get much above 17100 no matter how much tweaking you do. I agree with PaleH0rse 14. Lower your memory and up your core to 1200. Put in Catalyst 13.3 beta (or 13.5 if available). Drivers have a huge effect on Valley benchmark. I increased score by almost 300 points switching from 13.1 to 13.3.


He just posted an 80.9 FPS / 3384, so he definitely figured it out... and beat me...lol.

Congrats Mike!


----------



## SeanJ76

Updating my score with new Nvidia 320. family driver-

SeanJ76

i5 [email protected]

2x670GTX FTW's sli

145% pwr tar/1293mhz core/3707mhz memory

3937score/94.1 fps


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> He just posted an 80.9 FPS / 3384, so he definitely figured it out... and beat me...lol.
> 
> Congrats Mike!


Damn!! I guess he did! You got those new leaked 13.5 driver? JK.....congrats on your wonderful score. I honestly didn't think these cards could go so high.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Damn!! I guess he did! You got those new leaked 13.5 driver? JK.....congrats on your wonderful score. I honestly didn't think these cards could go so high.


It's not cheating if the drivers are coming out later right??








I've been watching for leaks, found nothing yet, however I did notice Valley doesn't micro shutter anywhere near as much as Heaven does.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> It's not cheating if the drivers are coming out later right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching for leaks, found nothing yet, however I did notice Valley doesn't micro shutter anywhere near as much as Heaven does.


Rumor is TOMORROW IS THE DAY the new drivers come out, along with the 7990.


----------



## skyn3t

damn I think i have the faster GTX 670 FTW on OCN







93.7 on valley. at least on Valley Bench. Update my info








now i'm try to get 95.0 FPS


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> 1080p, lester007 --- 3570k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1293 / 1825 ---- 50.2 ---- 2100


New Drivers! from Nvidia 320.00 Beta drivers(vs 314.22 WQHL)
same overclock from previous drivers heres what i got!








lester007 --- 3570k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1293 / 1825 ---- 51.7 ---- 2164


----------



## Laeadern




----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> New Drivers! from Nvidia 320.00 Beta drivers(vs 314.22 WQHL)
> same overclock from previous drivers heres what i got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lester007 --- 3570k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1293 / 1825 ---- 51.7 ---- 2164


Not a bad bump up at all, 1.5 fps and 64 points at the same clocks. Hmmm... 2100 seems maybe within reach for me.


----------



## dzyvette

Dzyvette --- i7 [email protected] 4.2 Ghz ---- Sapphire 7950 Boost ;1120 / 1600 ---- 44,7 ---- 1871


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 660 SLI ; 1293Mhz / 3384Mhz ---- 67.5FPS ---- 2823*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> damn I think i have the faster GTX 670 FTW on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 93.7 on valley. at least on Valley Bench. Update my info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i'm try to get 95.0 FPS


keep trying








http://cdn.overclock.net/1/17/17c6f32f_00026.png


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1352671/build-log-monsta-inc-mega-high-end-water-cooling-quad-monsta-rads-3x-frozenq-helix-res-tri-fire-alphacool-v2-blocks-in-mega-mm-ascension/0_20#post_19118798


omg... now i see why you get such crazy hi scores


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> omg... now i see why you get such crazy hi scores


haha woops i posted the wrong link thats not my RIG







i was looking at that


----------



## lilchronic

*update*
knocked them 7950's out my way








i5 3570k 5ghz 2x 670 FTW sli 1333mhz/1802mhz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5088MHz -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz -- 3439 -- 82.2:


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'll update later tonight but for now, I created another graph. Or two. (I spent more time on the first one obviously)


----------



## SeanJ76

Repost- till the thread owner updates

SeanJ76

i5 [email protected]

2 Evga 670 GTX FTW's sli'ed

145% pwr tar/1293 mhz core/3707mhz memory


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'll update later tonight but for now, I created another graph. Or two. (I spent more time on the first one obviously)


Too bad the 7970 doesn't compete in real gaming environments- the reference 670 is ahead of the best version of the 7970 by quite a bit










C3 benchmark-


----------



## sugarhell

Your account is from april 2012 with 90 posts. And you come here to troll? Come on tell us your real account dude


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> No one's trolling......You must be one of those hellbent AMD fanboi's that call "troll" every time someone shows them losing in benchmarks?


I don't tolerate AMD or Nvidia bashing here. Unfortunately I'm not a mod and can't do nothing.

But your previous post is kinda pretty false!

Have you tested the GTX 680 versus the HD 7970? I did and let me tell you. In the reviews you pointed (that are probably cherry picked) they test stock HD 7970s.

The HD 7970 doesn't have a boost feature like the GTX 680. But as soon as you overclock the HD 7970 to match the boost clock of the GTX, the HD will surpass the GTX.

I have used six different 7970s. And they all clocked to 1240mhz/1575Mhz MINIMUM. I had some that overclocked at 1280Mhz/1725mhz. (And those OC are 24/7)

I had no problem playing my games with the HD 7970s. And with the GTX 680, its not the same. Its weaker, and when you try to overclock it, you are very limited.

So my point is: they are both awsome cards and YES, they compete to each other in different scenarios and in general, as single GPU card, I see the HD 7970a little stronger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Too bad the 7970 doesn't compete in real gaming environments- the reference 670 is ahead of the best version of the 7970 by quite a bit


I have tested many games in real gaming environments... and with FPS counter at 1440p. And they are pretty good cards, both of them. I much prefered the HD 7970 though.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't tolerate AMD or Nvidia bashing here. Unfortunately I'm not a mod and can't do nothing.
> 
> But your previous post is kinda pretty false!
> 
> Have you tested the GTX 680 versus the HD 7970? I did and let me tell you. In the reviews you pointed (that are probably cherry picked) they test stock HD 7970s.
> 
> The HD 7970 doesn't have a boost feature like the GTX 680. But as soon as you overclock the HD 7970 to match the boost clock of the GTX, the HD will surpass the GTX.
> 
> I have used six different 7970s. And they all clocked to 1240mhz/1575Mhz MINIMUM. I had some that overclocked at 1280Mhz/1725mhz. (And those OC are 24/7)
> 
> I had no problem playing my games with the HD 7970s. And with the GTX 680, its not the same. Its weaker, and when you try to overclock it, you are very limited.
> 
> So my point is: they are both awsome cards and YES, they compete to each other in different scenarios and in general, as single GPU card, I see the HD 7970a little stronger.
> I have tested many games in real gaming environments... and with FPS counter at 1440p. And they are pretty good cards, both of them. I much prefered the HD 7970 though.


I'm just showing what every benchmark site has concluded, no bashing, just showing the facts sir.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I'm just showing what every benchmark site has concluded, no bashing, just showing the facts sir.


For a more accurate comparison and reference, you'd have to link to a shootout between an OC'd 680 versus an OC'd 7970.

And then there's the fact that my crossfired 7870 XT's (at just $370, total, after selling the free game card), compete directly with a single $1000 Nividia Titan. In fact, my "cheap AMD cards" actually beat most single Titans in Unigine Valley!









That said, I've owned plenty of Nvidia cards that I also loved, so there's really no reason to hate on either one. We're all just having fun, right? RIGHT?!


----------



## Lukas026

Lukas026

i5 3570k 4.7 Ghz @ 1.3950V

GeForce GTX 690 (+130 mhz / +500 mhz)

ForceWare 320.00 Beta

Proof:



Score:


----------



## slobvikmoljak

Clocks are stock, just for a base line, first run
[email protected] 1020 , [email protected]


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slobvikmoljak*
> 
> 
> 
> Clocks are stock, just for a base line, first run
> [email protected] 1020 , [email protected]


Hi, please post a valid screenshot.

All the people that post a screenshot showing only the window with informations, its not valid.

Not Valid !

Not Valid !


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hi, please post a valid screenshot.
> 
> All the people that post a screenshot showing only the window with informations, its not valid.
> 
> Not Valid !
> 
> Not Valid !


You should make that font bigger









*All the people that post a screenshot showing only the window with informations, its not valid.*
*
Not Valid !

Not Valid !*


----------



## h2on0

The screen shot key is no longer working right. When I hit f12 I get a .tga file instead of a .png. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want to try the new 13.5b's and see if I can't beat the 2 680's above me on the single card list.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> The screen shot key is no longer working right. When I hit f12 I get a .tga file instead of a .png. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want to try the new 13.5b's and see if I can't beat the 2 680's above me on the single card list.


i get this problem with the heaven benchmark not vally? but i still would like to no







i just use the percison x screenshot thing for heaven.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> The screen shot key is no longer working right. When I hit f12 I get a .tga file instead of a .png. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want to try the new 13.5b's and see if I can't beat the 2 680's above me on the single card list.


My workaround was to open the .TGA in QuickTime Picture Viewer, PrtSc, then paste into Paint to save as a .PNG. Kludge, but it works.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> The screen shot key is no longer working right. When I hit f12 I get a .tga file instead of a .png. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want to try the new 13.5b's and see if I can't beat the 2 680's above me on the single card list.


Here's a more simple way that should work (I have no .tga files to try it on though), it works with .png and .gif since they're all pretty much the same.
Do this to show file extensions:


Spoiler: ShowExtensions: Spoiler!







This will then show all file extensions and allow you to change the .tga to a .png and it should automatically reformat it for you without apple quicktime.. I know I don't have quicktime, it runs to many background programs kinda like iTunes does.


----------



## bigmac11

Edit


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> For a more accurate comparison and reference, you'd have to link to a shootout between an OC'd 680 versus an OC'd 7970.
> 
> And then there's the fact that my crossfired 7870 XT's (at just $370, total, after selling the free game card), compete directly with a single $1000 Nividia Titan. In fact, my "cheap AMD cards" actually beat most single Titans in Unigine Valley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I've owned plenty of Nvidia cards that I also loved, so there's really no reason to hate on either one. We're all just having fun, right? RIGHT?!


I agree with paleh0rse14. I've owned many nvidia cards going back to the GeForce 2 GTS 32mb and Geforce 2 Ultra 64mb. That card was one of the best I've ever owned and I still have it. Also a GeForce 6800 Ultra, Radeon 9700 Pro, 4850, and now my 7870XTs. I don't have a preference either way. The Myst cards grabbed my eye and that's what I went for. My next upgrade may be Nvidia. I buy what attracts me at the time, no preference.


----------



## jimbo02816

Latest 13.5 beta 2 drivers: I lost 6-11 points in Valley over 13.3 so not much change, at least in this benchmark


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I'm just showing what every benchmark that I cherry picked concluded, no bashing, just showing the facts sir.


Lmao, fixed.


----------



## slobvikmoljak

sorry about earlier. I seem to be suffering an attention deficit. It cost me 150 points so I guess I got what I had coming to me


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slobvikmoljak*
> 
> sorry about earlier. I seem to be suffering an attention deficit. It cost me 150 points so I guess I got what I had coming to me


Thanks for the valid screenshot. I bet you can get back those points


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks for the valid screenshot. I bet you can get back those points


Hey kaka







. update my info







i just beat the 680 sli above me my rank now should be #38









*post #3732*


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Latest 13.5 beta 2 drivers: I lost 6-11 points in Valley over 13.3 so not much change, at least in this benchmark


Same exact results here -- within 10 points of previous best runs. However, these drivers absolutely ROCK in the games I've tried -- my stutters are pretty much gone, or they're so infrequent that I don't notice anymore.

I installed 13.5 Beta 2 and 13.4 CAP1 file as well.


----------



## KaRLiToS

We have a new Single GPU card leader : *MrTOOSHORT*









502 entries









*@Laerdern*, *@Lukas026* : please provide a valid screenshot.

*@lester007*, *@SeanJ76*, *@skyn3t*: please don't pressure me to update your score when you fail to fill the form, I did it this time. Next time I skip.









*Also, don't forget to turn off iGPU !*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is the OP too heavy?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Is the OP too heavy?


I think it's just Google's doc hosting. I get about the same load time as in the FireStrike thread which has a comparatively empty OP


----------



## MikeMike86

If those Titans all clocked like MrTOOSHORT's... I'd be willing to pay $600 lol...

It looks like you either have a chiller or put a large radiator in the snow 29c max is nice.


----------



## ahnafakeef

ahnafakeef --- i7 3770K @3.5GHz --- GTX Titan; 1202/1877 ---- 79.3 ---- 3320


----------



## metal_gunjee

Let's get another wimpy old GTX 460 in here.











Can we submit scores from multiple rigs?
I'd like to do my Phenom 955 / HD 4850 and Opteron 1218HE / GTS 250 just for kicks.
...or I wonder which would score better between a GTS 250 and HD 4830?

Yep, time for benchmarks today!









edit: Oh, wait.. I bet Extreme HD preset is just for DX11 right?
dang...


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - - i5 3570k @ 5.1ghz - - - 2x 670 FTW sli - - - 1333mhz/1800mhz - - - FPS 100.0 - - - 4183


----------



## stahlhart

Awesome!


----------



## michael-ocn

^^^ whoa, nice round number there!


----------



## khemist

Update on my score - khemist ---- i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1215/1879 ---- 81.0 ---- 3389


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - - i5 3570k @ 5.1ghz - - - 2x 670 FTW sli - - - 1333mhz/1800mhz - - - FPS 100.0 - - - 4183










100% scaling.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% scaling.


100% scailling would be 102.8 fps








i kinda forget what my single was but im pretty sure it was 51.4 fps


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 100% scailling would be 102.8 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kinda forget what my single was but im pretty sure it was 51.4 fps


no, you are 0.1 below me. ha!


----------



## Blindsay

Does mine seem low for a pair of 7950s?

Blindsay- - - i5 3570k @ 4.2ghz - - - 2x 7950 - - - 1100mhz/1250mhz - - - FPS 74.6 - - - 3123


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Does mine seem low for a pair of 7950s?


Yes, it's VERY low! The highest 7950 Crossfire hit 98.2 FPS, with a score of 4110. The average for 7950 Crossfire setup gets 86.4 FPS.

--Use 13.3beta3 or 13.5beta2 drivers for best results.
--Use MSI Afterburner to "Disable ULPS"
--Use MSI Afterburner to "Extend official overclock limits"
--Turn fan to 100% before test starts
--Unload ALL background apps - close every single tray app except Afterburner and Antivirus
--If you're monitor is set higher than 60 Hz, reduce it to 60 Hz
--Close any/all widgets, Rainmeter skins, dock bars, etc
--Do a search for your specific cards and ensure you have the most stable BIOS for the GPUs

Are your GPUs overclocked?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Yes, it's VERY low! The highest 7950 Crossfire hit 98.2 FPS, with a score of 4110. The average for 7950 Crossfire setup gets 86.4 FPS.
> 
> --Use 13.3beta3 or 13.5beta2 drivers for best results.
> --Use MSI Afterburner to "Disable ULPS"
> --Use MSI Afterburner to "Extend official overclock limits"
> --Turn fan to 100% before test starts
> --Unload ALL background apps - close every single tray app except Afterburner and Antivirus
> --If you're monitor is set higher than 60 Hz, reduce it to 60 Hz
> --Close any/all widgets, Rainmeter skins, dock bars, etc
> --Do a search for your specific cards and ensure you have the most stable BIOS for the GPUs
> 
> Are your GPUs overclocked?


I have the 13.5Beta2 drivers

GPUs are at 1100/1250

Ill try the rest of the stuff now


----------



## Blindsay

What should I set the unnoficial overclocking mode to? "with powerplay support" "disabled" or "without powerplay support"

also, noticed my version of AB was old so I updated as I didn't even have the disable ULPS and extend official overclocking limits option. with the never version and those settings changed


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> What should I set the unnoficial overclocking mode to? "with powerplay support" "disabled" or "without powerplay support"


Some have had good luck "without powerplay support," while others, including me, set it to "Disabled" due to instability caused by the other settings. Just go ahead and mess around with it to see the results with your specific setup. You may also wish to try "Force Constant Voltage," but ONLY for benchmarking, not normal day-to-day use.

As for Afterburner itself, the new beta is great; however, it also displays the wrong clock and voltage stats sometimes (due to software bugs). It's best to use GPU-Z to confirm any clock and voltage changes you may make in AB while you're messing around with overclocking.

MUCH better Valley score by the way, well done! You can still go higher, though!


----------



## devilhead

Blindsay, i had same scores like you, then i have changed +20 power limit on catalyst for both cards and the fps recieved around 90


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Blindsay, i had same scores like you, then i have changed +20 power limit on catalyst for both cards and the fps recieved around 90


That's not a bad idea, and he can use Afterburner for that too.

Blindsay, test it in increments of +5 in parallel with your OC increases.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> Let's get another wimpy old GTX 460 in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we submit scores from multiple rigs?
> I'd like to do my Phenom 955 / HD 4850 and Opteron 1218HE / GTS 250 just for kicks.
> ...or I wonder which would score better between a GTS 250 and HD 4830?
> Yep, time for benchmarks today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Oh, wait.. I bet Extreme HD preset is just for DX11 right?
> dang...


MSI TwinFrozr gtx460 768mb! 960/1900 28.2fps & 1181score at1600x900
Ah can't force it to 1080p like I could with the Crysis benchmark tool so only got a 1600x900 on this guy.


Obviously invalid, but posted for fun anyhow!


----------



## Hashiriya415

Hashiriya415 --- [email protected] 3.6Ghz ---- GTX 470 ; 909/ 1980 ---- 27.8. FPS ---- 1165


----------



## RapidLipz

RapidLipz --- [email protected] 3.4Ghz ---- Evga Classified 680 ; 1267 / 3672 ---- 51.0 FPS ---- 2132


----------



## devilhead

hmm. so i have tryed my 680 Zotac, temp are ok max 70C but score......46.3fps 1302mhz/3304mhz Procesor 3770K at 4.6ghz


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Blindsay, i had same scores like you, then i have changed +20 power limit on catalyst for both cards and the fps recieved around 90


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> That's not a bad idea, and he can use Afterburner for that too.
> 
> Blindsay, test it in increments of +5 in parallel with your OC increases.


power cap is at +20 already


----------



## Unknownperson

Beat some of the score higher cpu than me.







This old x58/i7 920 still duking it out with some newer cpu out there and I like it.

Unknownperson --- i7 920/ 4.0GHZ ---- 2x 7950 CF; 1175 / 1575---- 87.1 ---- 3645


----------



## devilhead

i'm getting 88fps with my 3930k at 4.2ghz and 2x7950, but one of the cards are downgrading other, so clocks are 1170mhz/1400mhz and one of the cards somtimes drops the clock til1000mhz with 1.2v +20 power.... i realy dont like 7950 powercolor....


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033 --- i5-2500k @ 4.8GHZ ---- GTX 690; 1180 / 3500---- 88.4 ---- 3698



updated to 320.00 drivers and gained an fps or 2









1180mhz core, 3500mhz memory, +135% power target


----------



## skyn3t

i just hit 94.7 on my both 670's FTW. now I'm up on the road to hit 5GHZ on my 3570k and hit 97+ on valley


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> i just hit 94.7 on my both 670's FTW. now I'm up on the road to hit 5GHZ on my 3570k and hit 97+ on valley


*Have you seen my previous post?*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Please check this spoiler to understand why I won't update your score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new Single GPU card leader : *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 502 entries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Laerdern*, *@Lukas026* : please provide a valid screenshot.
> 
> *@lester007*, *@SeanJ76*, *@skyn3t*: please don't pressure me to update your score when you fail to fill the form, I did it this time. Next time I skip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, don't forget to turn off iGPU !*
> 
> / Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Have you seen my previous post?*


Yes I have seen it.when I get my top notch score I will format it the way it supposed to o be.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes I have seen it.when I get my top notch score I will format it the way it supposed to o be.


You'll format it properly NOW mister!

Sorry, Police Academy is on in the background here...

An update from me

FtW 420 --- i7-3770k @ 5GHZ ---- GTX Titan; 1333 / 3713---- 86.9 ---- 3637


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score FTW 420, I was waiting for it!


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes I have seen it.when I get my top notch score I will format it the way it supposed to o be.


He is referring to filling out the form in the OP. Not just the formatting.

Nice score FtW!


----------



## 12Cores

12Cores--- fx-8320/ 4.9GHZ ---- 7970; 1277 / 1825---- 53.7 ---- 2246


----------



## zGunBLADEz

It is me or with the new amd betas you can get better overclocks with less voltage??


----------



## 12Cores

If the Titans were not on the single card list I would be ranked 23rd, the Titans need their own chart







. That card is beast.


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart --- i7-2700k @ 5.0GHZ --- GTX 670 SLI 1280 / 1798 --- 95.1 --- 3977

Updated score...


----------



## Imprezzion

Haha my HD7970 is a real beast








Who needs a golden GTX670 when you got this monster...

Imprezzion --- i5-2500k @ 5.1GHZ --- HD7970 @ 1340/1750 --- 57.3 --- 2397



It's a year old Club3D Reference HD7970 (925Mhz Tahiti XT non-boost version) cooled by a Accelero 7970 and the VRM/VRAM baseplate of a MSI TF3 OC/BE R7970.
Ran at 1.300v VDDC core and 1.638v VDDC VRAM. This results in core temperatures of 48c loaded and VRM temps of 80-85c for VRM1 and 70-75c for VRM2.

This is as hard as she'll go in Valley. BF3 / Game stable at 1300Mhz core, 1725Mhz VRAM @ 1.300v core and 1.625v VRAM.
1350Mhz locks up in scene 4/5. And even 1340 artifacted now and then.


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- i7-3770k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 SLI ; 1267 / 1877 ---- 101,0 FPS ---- 4227

@Karlitos, I incorrectly put 1893 for memory when filling out the form for this score. Should be 1877.



1440p Initial Score

wholeeo --- i7-3770k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 SLI ; 1267 / 1867 ---- 62,2 FPS ---- 2605


----------



## skyn3t

yeah... I think this is the top score i can get


----------



## shilka

This is mine

Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB in SLI at stock speeds in 1440P


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yeah... I think this is the top score i can get


Congrats bud, you have fill the form









I will update tonight when I get back home.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

DaFaRsHeR ---- I7-2600k @ 4.5GHZ ---- MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC 1337 / 3531 @ 1080p (Extreme HD preset) ---- 47.9 ---- SCORE: 2005



Redo @Extreme HD preset (doh)!


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart --- i7-2700k @ 5.1GHZ --- GTX 670 1306 / 1798 --- 52.1 --- 2182


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Congrats bud, you have fill the form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update tonight when I get back home.


thanks KaRLiToS. i was waiting for a good score too to fill the form in the right way to send to you







, i did not want you to work twice on my scores. I know what you try to point out for many around here that want the score update but don't read up a bit.

PS: sadly i can't make my 3570k to 5GHz. at 4.9GHz Valley crashes. so i can only run it at 4.8GHz stable for valley but other than that 4.9GHz works well too. may be i need a bit more time and figure that out some more settings.

PEACE


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Haha my HD7970 is a real beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a golden GTX670 when you got this monster...
> 
> Imprezzion --- i5-2500k @ 5.1GHZ --- HD7970 @ 1340/1750 --- 57.3 --- 2397
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a year old Club3D Reference HD7970 (925Mhz Tahiti XT non-boost version) cooled by a Accelero 7970 and the VRM/VRAM baseplate of a MSI TF3 OC/BE R7970.
> Ran at 1.300v VDDC core and 1.638v VDDC VRAM. This results in core temperatures of 48c loaded and VRM temps of 80-85c for VRM1 and 70-75c for VRM2.
> 
> This is as hard as she'll go in Valley. BF3 / Game stable at 1300Mhz core, 1725Mhz VRAM @ 1.300v core and 1.625v VRAM.
> 1350Mhz locks up in scene 4/5. And even 1340 artifacted now and then.


Wonderful score


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> wholeeo --- i7-3770k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 SLI ; 1267 / 1877 ---- 101,0 FPS ---- 4227
> 
> @Karlitos, I incorrectly put 1893 for memory when filling out the form for this score. Should be 1877.
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p Initial Score
> 
> wholeeo --- i7-3770k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 690 SLI ; 1267 / 1867 ---- 62,2 FPS ---- 2605


nice run ! i figured you'd beat me


----------



## winkyeye

winkyeye --- i5 3570K @ 4.80Ghz ---- GTX 680 ; 1502/ 1735 ---- 57.0 FPS ---- 2383


----------



## amd655

Ok, i have officially beaten my old score by a nice margin.



890/1780/4200 at 1.138V @ 66c Max.


----------



## KaRLiToS

We have a new Single GPU card leader : *FtW 420*









510 entries









*@DaFaRsHeR* : please disable iGPU.

*@Sabertooth*, *@vonalka*: You filled the form but I never saw your screenshot

*Thanks to all for making this thread a success*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## SeanJ76

Updating my score-
SeanJ76

i5 [email protected]

2x Evga 670 FTW Sli'ed 145% pwr tar/1306 core/3707 memory----94.5fps/3954


----------



## KaRLiToS

Little graph I did ths morning.

I think I'll start using Excel to make my *un*-interractive graphs.

For the interractive graphs, I cannot use anything else but Google Drive.

This is a small round-up of Nvidia single and SLI setups.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Little graph I did ths morning.
> 
> I think I'll start using Excel to make my *un*-interractive graphs.
> 
> For the interractive graphs, I cannot use anything else but Google Drive.
> 
> This is a small round-up of Nvidia single and SLI setups.


awesome work Buddy. are these average numbers. i mean did you take all the for example 680 SLI entries and divided the total by the number of entries?


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Little graph I did ths morning.
> 
> I think I'll start using Excel to make my *un*-interractive graphs.
> 
> For the interractive graphs, I cannot use anything else but Google Drive.
> 
> This is a small round-up of Nvidia single and SLI setups.


Cool graphic Karlitos but where's the 670 FTW sli love


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> awesome work Buddy. are these average numbers. i mean did you take all the for example 680 SLI entries and divided the total by the number of entries?


Yes, it is the average of all the results in the full chart (Including setup in competition, out of competition and data section)


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, it is the average of all the results in the full chart (Including setup in competition, out of competition and data section)


Great Work buddy,

have fun


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, it is the average of all the results in the full chart (Including setup in competition, out of competition and data section)


i think this was mentioned before but maybe can make a chart with the average of only the top 3 scores of each card


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> winkyeye --- i5 3570K @ 4.80Ghz ---- GTX 680 ; 1502/ 1735 ---- 57.0 FPS ---- 2383


whoa... really nice oc on that 680


----------



## wholeeo

Looking over the top dual scores if it weren't for Menthol's insane overclock on his 680s I'd have the fastest Nvidia SLI score not called Titan,







Not bad for a 690.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I will do this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it will probably be the same graph but with 5-10 fps more on each card setups.


The top 3 scores is such a small sample size, I'm not sure that would be reflective of the hw as much as the individuals that own those 3 particular cards (and how much patience for tweeking they have, and how lucky it is that those 3 cards fell into the hands of those 3 people







I'm not a statistician, but I wonder if taking the top n percent (25 or 50?) of all samples received for a given card would produce results more reflective of what the hardware is capable of when overclocked. Or something like, for the heavy OC chart/graphs, only take as input samples for a card that are greater than the average of all samples for that card. A statistician would probably come along with the word "standard deviation" and yada yada.

I think the charts as they are are awesome and will appreciate any new charts no matter the methodology


----------



## biffenl

[email protected]/7688MHz









http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1435420/


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> [email protected]/7688MHz


Crazy 670 oc!

You're going to want to post a fullscreen screenshot to get that top score added to the list. Hit F12 while still in valley with the results on display and it will grab a shot for you. See the OP for the rules and more details about grabbing that shot.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Crazy 670 oc!


Agree... (tips hat)









OT side note: I finally corrected the throttling issues on the 670s here last night with Gelid GC-3 Extreme -- load temperatures on both are consistently below 70C now, and overall improved stability is apparent in the AB graphs. Really good stuff.


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Crazy 670 oc!
> 
> You're going to want to post a fullscreen screenshot to get that top score added to the list. Hit F12 while still in valley with the results on display and it will grab a shot for you. See the OP for the rules and more details about grabbing that shot.


I ran this bench a few months ago, I have now flashed back stock BIOS. However i got a screenshot from Heaven 4.0.
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1435813/


----------



## chropose

chropose --- i7 [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- FX-797A-TNBC ; 1305 / 1800 ---- 55,1 ---- 2306


----------



## biffenl

I flashed my BIOS now and ran Valley once more with Nvidia beta 320.00.

[email protected] 4500 MHz
[email protected] 1424/1922MHz


----------



## jimbo02816

Cleaned out dust from puter and replaced my crossfired 7870 Mysts with my extra 7870EZ bios 031...SEVERE artifacting...lol

1220 core/ 1500 mem....this card does NOT like 1220...lol


----------



## chropose

I wish I had a watercooled GPU!!!


----------



## chropose

UPDATE: Added 10 MHz on core.


----------



## wholeeo

With so many different variables involved I don't know if these charts could ever be done right.


----------



## Mikecdm

Lets not derail a thread due to a mix up or misunderstanding in a graph. A lot of work goes on into maintaining a big thread like this. When mix ups occur, there are far better ways to go about it rather than name calling and insults.


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Joa3d43

Hi Karlitos - Please update my existing score - Thanks









*Joa3d43* -- I7 *3770K* -- Quad *GTX 670* -- SCORE = *6073* -- FPS = *145.2*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Sure will


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart ---- I7 2700K @ 5.0GHz---- GTX 670 SLI 1280/1795 ---- 4024 ---- 96.2

Updated score w/320.00 beta drivers...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Sure will


...nice-looking Valley graph


----------



## Janac

where the table can be seen?


----------



## KaRLiToS

What table?


----------



## Mydog

Mydog ---- I7 3960X @4.7GHz---- 7970 CFX 1290/1700 ---- 4385 ---- 104.8


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> where the table can be seen?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What table?


...I think he means the nice 3d one above but doesn't know that there many different tables







...the tables are one the front page of this thread when you scroll down in the 1st post


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I think he means the nice 3d one above but doesn't know that there many different tables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the tables are one the front page of this thread when you scroll down in the 1st post


Chart?! 1st till last one i cant find it.


----------



## FtW 420

The main chart in the OP (1st post) with all the rankings?
It is right near the top of the 1st post, the google doc can be slow loading though, give it a minute to load before scrolling down, should come in where the big blank space is near the top of the OP.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Chart?! 1st till last one i cant find it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The main chart in the OP (1st post) with all the rankings?
> It is right near the top of the 1st post, the google doc can be slow loading though, give it a minute to load before scrolling down, should come in where the big blank space is near the top of the OP.


...ah, the actual results chart...look for s.th. like this on the front page::


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Yungbenny911

Nice Graphics but it's kinda distracting IMO lol (oh well, i don't have the best vision







). I know you're doing it just for fun though







. Did you use data from *EVERY* card? Because if you did, then the graph does not really tell the "TRUE" real-world performance. *For example*, using 25 670 SLI setup's average and 40 7950 SLI setup's average to build a graph will reduce the 7950's average IF there are more overclocked 670's than overclocked 7950's.

It would be kinda unfair to cards with higher numbers.... I think it would be best if you take just the Top 5, or even top 3, to eliminate some systems with "Problems"; But if you already did that, then props to you







.But if you didn't, then i don't think that graph is a representative of how the "real-world" performance should be. Some people are overclocking, while some are not, and some are just really really underperforming.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I don't like where single 570 end up so here is something from me
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/valleyd.jpg/

if i had more time that 660Ti would be owned


----------



## Yungbenny911

See what i mean? To be fair, this is how the chart is supposed to be







. *I took only the TOP 3 dual card (I meant GPU) scores*, and still included some with only two scores or a score.. If you use the whole numbers to form the average, you will end up with mixed results, so it's best to go with a number and calculate it from there. The chart karlitios made is cool and all, but it's not representative of the performance difference between GPU's on valley.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> See what i mean? To be fair, this is how the chart is supposed to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *I took only the TOP 3 dual card scores*, and still included some with only two scores or a score.. If you use the whole numbers to form the average, you will end up with mixed results, so it's best to go with a number and calculate it from there. The chart karlitios made is cool and all, but it's not representative of the performance difference between GPU's on valley.


Yours is not representative.









_First you took Single GTX 690, Single GTX 590, Single HD 7990, Single HD 6990 and single HD 5970. It is a *Dual cards* round-up._

Second, in my opinion, taking the top 3 results of each setup is even less representative. Lets say I have 30 results with GTX 670 SLI. There is 10 results that are awsomely high, 10 resulsts are extremely low and 10 results are average. Taking all of the results will give a GOOD idea of what you should expect out of a GTX 670 SLI setup.

But taking the top 3 highest score *WILL NOT* give a good idea of what you will get out of your GTX 670. That is how I learned statistics at school. You have to take the whole population instead of a cherry picked sample.

But one thing I have to say, if I had the ressources I would test each SLI and Crossfire Setups myself on the same system. This would give the best idea.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yours is not representative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First you took Single GTX 690, Single GTX 590, Single HD 7990, Single HD 6990 and single HD 5970. It is a Dual cards round-up.[/I*]
> 
> Second, in my opinion, taking the top 3 results of each setup is even less representative. Lets say I have 30 results with GTX 670 SLI. There is 10 results that are awsomely high, 10 resulsts are extremely low and 10 results are average. *Taking all of the results will give a GOOD idea of what you should expect out of a GTX 670 SLI setup.*
> 
> But taking the top 3 highest score *WILL NOT* give a good idea of what you will get out of your GTX 670. That is how I learned statistics at school. You have to take the whole population instead of a cherry picked sample.


Firstly, my graph's title says *DUAL GPU ROUND-UP* *NOT* *DUAL CARDS ROUND-UP*









Secondly, you are making a graph with different cards. You are not making it for a buyer or someone to*"know what to expect"*







. It is a comparison between multiple GPU's and that's all there is to it, and in my world, you don't compare that way, you make it fair and even in numbers. *5 vs 5*, *44 vs 44*







, not *77 vs 23*, *56 vs 12*







... It does not make sense to me.. I only took 3 because there are not much cards to make it 5 or more.

You don't see questions like "What should i expect from the 670?", It's more like, 670 Vs 7950?







. Besides, i picked *ONLY* the TOP scores, so they are all the highest, and BTW 3 is a crowd


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> my hats off to you, best i can pull out is a TIE:
> 
> *LoonIam --- i5-2400 @3.81 --- EVGA GTX 570; 907/2000 --- 33.2 --- 1389*
> 
> 
> any further on core or mem is a crash around 14/18 (just when i think i might get ~1400 for the score)


found out a little more on the Vram and a little less on the core helps! (and prolly the drivers may: 320.00 BETA)

*LoonIam --- i5-2400 @3.81 --- EVGA GTX 570; 885/2280 --- 34.5 --- 1443*


----------



## KaRLiToS

*I cannot satisfy everyone!*









Like I said, to make it representative I would have to get every setups and test them my self on the same system. But I don't have the ressources to do so. But this is a graph with Ungine results.

I have nothing else to say.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *I cannot satisfy everyone!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, to make it representative I would have to get every setups and test them my self on the same system. But I don't have the ressources to do so. But this is a graph with Ungine results.
> 
> I have nothing else to say.


LoL sorry karl, i don't mean to be a pain, but it just made me go like wth? (-____-)" when i saw the GTX 480 above the 660 SLI, 570 SLI, and 7850 X-fire. Like come on? lol. Where does that happen, and even the 6970?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LoL sorry karl, i don't mean to be a pain, but it just made me go like wth? (-____-)" when i saw the GTX 480 above the 660 SLI, 570 SLI, and 7850 X-fire. Like come on? lol. Where does that happen, and even the 6970?


...not looking to enter your 'discussion'.....but actually, it happens quite regularly. A lot has to do with PSUs once you run multiple cards, especially tri- , and quads...I on purpose run 670ies in Quad SLI which can score at 6073 in Valley, not to mention hold several records at HWBot, some of it beating 680ies and other bigger cards - these are just facts...670ies have a stock max watt rating of 144w, while for example a 7970 is between 250 and 285w stock...multiply that by 3 or 4, add in a CPU at 5 GHz or higher (a 3770k at that speed is approaching 200 watts) and voila, there are situations when cards that are lower on the totem pole can beat cards above them...PSUs / power limits are not the only reason, but make a good example here.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not looking to enter your 'discussion'.....but actually, it happens quite regularly. A lot has to do with PSUs once you run multiple cards, especially tri- , and quads...I on purpose run 670ies in Quad SLI which can score at 6073 in Valley, not to mention hold several records at HWBot, some of it beating 680ies and other bigger cards - these are just facts...670ies have a stock max watt rating of 144w, while for example a 7970 is between 250 and 285w stock...multiply that by 3 or 4, add in a CPU at 5 GHz or higher (a 3770k at that speed is approaching 200 watts) and voila, there are situations when cards that are lower on the totem pole can beat cards above them...PSUs / power limits are not the only reason, but make a good example here.


lol... I understand what you are saying, but you don't really get what we are talking about do you?







. I fully understand that lower setup cards can beat a higher end card, but we are talking about *average FPS* for all setups.

There are only two 480 SLI scores in the whole bench with the highest at *61 FPS*, and the lowest at *60 FPS* (1 FPS difference). But there are 9 660 SLI setups with the highest at *67 FPS* and the lowest at *49 FPS*. That's a very HUGE gap.. I mean *18 FPS* difference?







. That system is undoubtedly under-performing and should not be added to the chart. It is totally unfair to compare 9 setups vs two. All i am saying is, to show the real difference between GPU's on Valley Benchmark, there should be a specific number for comparison.


----------



## lilchronic

this is my stock 670's score no oc whats so ever


there are quite a few dual 670's that are lower than that, ppl need to oc more, makin 670's look bad


----------



## coolhandluke41

you doing great KaRLiToS,nice thread


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you doing great KaRLiToS,nice thread


agreed great thread


----------



## amd655

I am a little stuck on my 480 with core, but i will be testing my memory at 4.4ghz with a little extra voltage, temps are always very cold as they should be









So if i get it stable, it will be 890/1780/4400 @ 1150mv (Volt mod)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you doing great KaRLiToS,nice thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> agreed great thread


...obviously nice and also very popular. You won't be able to please everyone all the time, but simply put, the two primary numbers you collect are the very same UNIGINE lists 1st and in bigger font (cumulative average FPS, and score)...

in addition, you ask folks to provide the screenshot that also includes min and max FPS...your graphs then draw on that data in various permutations and combinations...whatever 'criticisms' folks have re the primary numbers and how they are listed should be directed at Unigine not you as you / we are using their results reporting...as to secondary use re graphs, I don't find any bias there, as much as there many different ways to eat a bowl of soup...keeping a thread like this updated is a lot of work...its popularity speaks for itself


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks guys for the support









More to come (Multi GPU setups)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks guys for the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come (Multi GPU setups)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You rock karlitos!
















+ Rep


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks KaRLiToS for the awesome thread. Your hard work is paying off!

+Rep buddy!


----------



## preachp

Hi All, I2700K, MS TFIII 6950 Power Edition, Asus P8-Z68 V Pro gen-3


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preachp*
> 
> Hi All, I2700K, MS TFIII 6950 Power Edition, Asus P8-Z68 V Pro gen-3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice score but wrong setting.

@op . . . Great Job!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks guys for the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come (Multi GPU setups)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


btw, if you include the 7850 in this chart it will come in at around 36 my last count.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> btw, if you include the *7850* in this chart it will come in at around 36 my last count.


Modified and thanks for the average









*@YungBenny*, what I don't like about this graph is the lack of HD 7990 results, we only have 3 results with HD 7990 (104, 93 and 81). So if there is one good result, one average and one bad result, I get the average of them. There are 14 x GTX 690 results so this setup is most likely to have higher average. I hope you understand my point.


----------



## FlyingWasabi

After a clean install of my drivers I have an accurate score.


----------



## rdr09

KaRLiTos, do you mind checking #229. athlon64's entry. If that is wrong, then the average for the 7850 is also wrong. I apologize.

edit: yes, i double checked that entry and it should be 30.4 instead of 40.4. so, the new average of the 7850 for that chart is 32.7 or 33.


----------



## chropose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preachp*
> 
> Hi All, I2700K, MS TFIII 6950 Power Edition, Asus P8-Z68 V Pro gen-3


You need to be on Extreme HD preset in order to qualify.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Differences between Top3 results and average results


----------



## coolhandluke41

why there is no GTX570 or 580 ? (you do have HD 7850 and 7870 )


----------



## amd655

Should be some 480 too....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why there is no GTX570 or 580 ? (you do have HD 7850 and 7870 )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Should be some 480 too....


Probably because you have to draw the line somewhere and that line is AMD 7xxx and Nvidia 6xx and up.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Refer to this chart for the GTX 570 and GTX 580 and GTX 480


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why there is no GTX570 or 580 ? (you do have HD 7850 and 7870 )
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Should be some 480 too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you have to draw the line somewhere and that line is AMD 7xxx and Nvidia 6xx and up.
Click to expand...

Don't you think last gen.(top tier) should be included ? and what's with the line ..he had them cards listed earlier now AMD 7xxx (still lest gen.)/Nvidia 6xx..


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Refer to this chart for the GTX 570 and GTX 580 and GTX 480


you can 't fill up in OP bro (blank )


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Don't you think last gen.(top tier) should be included ? and what's with the line ..he had them cards listed earlier now AMD 7xxx (still lest gen.)/Nvidia 6xx..


Just giving the answer of what I thought why the chart didn't include later gen cards.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Differences between Top3 results and average results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sooner or later, there will be more 7990 results added to this chart, so you should only work with what you have for now. These graphs are not suppose to remain stagnant, it's suppose to be flexible. If the 7990 owners see that their top three average is lower than the 690's, then they should also overclock to the max they can get, so we see what the 7990's can really do. Those 690 owners are doing a good job at showing what their gpu's can do, and they deserve to be at the top. Trying to make the 7990 come on top will end up making it totally unfair to the 690's, 7950's, 660ti, and 660 because their average reduces a lot.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Sooner or later, there will be more 7990 results added to this chart, so you should only work with what you have for now. These graphs are not suppose to remain stagnant, it's suppose to be flexible. If the 7990 owners see that their top three average is lower than the 690's, then they should also overclock to the max they can get, so we see what the 7990's can really do. Those 690 owners are doing a good job at showing what their gpu's can do, and they deserve to be at the top. Trying to make the 7990 come on top will end up making it totally unfair to the 690's, 7950's, 660ti, and 660 because their average reduces a lot.


Correction: only two of us are showing what the 690 can do. No one else is really trying to oc their 690 here. Almost any 690 with current drivers and a decent chip oc will do over 95.

Edit for new scores:
1080p, justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1189 / 1872 ---- 98.8 ---- 4133


1440p, justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1189 / 1872 ---- 60.5 ---- 2531


----------



## Ribozyme

My fresh 670 asus dc 2. Normal model and overclocked myself. +161 core and +200 memory


----------



## Jupakazoid

Not like I have a crazy impressive setup, but I figured this would be fun and I'd add to the data! Usually running Crossfire 7870's but my second started BSODing so it's back at Gigabyte currently.

Jupakazoid
Intel Core i5-3570k @ 4.2GHz
Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD 7870 @ 1200/1300 13.5 Beta drivers
FPS: 30,7
Score: 1283


----------



## vaporizer

updated score. OC plus new firmware picked up almost 10 points.

5760x1080

vaporizer --- I5 3570K @ 4.4 --- 2x gtx 670 ftw @ 1254/1832 --- 46,5 --- 1945


----------



## notarat

I decided to run ExtremeHD on the Seiki 50" but my 7970s started crying for water by test 9/18.

Instead, I ran at 3840x2160 2xAA High


----------



## KaRLiToS

515 entries









*@preachp*, *@coolhandluke41*: Follow the rules guys. Both of your setups need to be in the competition









*Thanks to all for making this thread a success*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Heiz

Heiz

CPU 3570k @ 4.2Ghz
GPU 670 GTX @ 1268/1940

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=11332600028.png


----------



## ski-bum

Updated

ski-bum

i7 3930 @ 3.2.........GTX Titan single card, stock bios......FPS 74,0.......score 3095


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## johntauwhare

GTX 660s in SLI, [email protected]/1.45V, [email protected]/1650, Score=2863, FPS=68.4.

EDIT: now with full screen pic..

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...00Kat542x660HDFS10601650_zps8ce41e22.png.html

320 beta drivers, core 980 + 80 offset + 53 boost + 169 kepler = 1282, TDP 131%, 1.212V, 60C/61C, aero off, LV off, 515W.

Er, sorry YungBenny911 but you taught me to do this!!


----------



## Sabertooth365

Hiya All,
Completely new to all this but After Hours of Toil and Sweat not hahahaha......(loved every second of it ) ..........This is what my Sweet Gigabyte 670 could
muster up............I

Unigine Heaven Valley 1.0 ExtremeHD Score = 2128

FPS = 50,9
What say ye ? Any Good ?


----------



## amd655

A very decent score.... a lot better than my 480... so be happy


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> GTX 660s in SLI, [email protected]/1.45V, [email protected]/1650, Score=2863, FPS=68.4.
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...00Kat542x660HDFS10601650_zpsf5944da4.png.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 320 beta drivers, core 980 + 80 offset + 53 boost + 169 kepler = 1282, TDP 131%, 1.212V, 60C/61C, aero off, LV off, 515W.
> 
> Er, sorry YungBenny911 but you taught me to do this!!


OH my!







LOL, i guess i need to push further now


----------



## Kana-Maru

Stock Clocks on the legacy, but effective X58 platform.

*Score:* 3197

x2 GTX 670



I'll probably try to overclock later tonight or tomorrow and run more test. Just waiting patiently on Haswell to see what it will offer.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Sooner or later, there will be more 7990 results added to this chart, so you should only work with what you have for now. These graphs are not suppose to remain stagnant, it's suppose to be flexible. If the 7990 owners see that their top three average is lower than the 690's, then they should also overclock to the max they can get, so we see what the 7990's can really do. Those 690 owners are doing a good job at showing what their gpu's can do, and they deserve to be at the top. Trying to make the 7990 come on top will end up making it totally unfair to the 690's, 7950's, 660ti, and 660 because their average reduces a lot.


I don't agree with anything you said.

Having *top 3* or *average* of all setups has very few differences. Its just the HD 7990 that has not enough results. I even posted a graph to show that the ranks order doesn't change between both calculation method, I prefer using the average of all.

Having 14 x GTX 690 results will most likely have more top results than a category with only 3 results. (HD 7990) . Especially if we use top 3 results. I will continue making graphs with the average of all setups. The graph below speaks for itself.


----------



## tsm106

If you don't like it, go make your own thread.


----------



## PrimeBurn

My sig rig.


----------



## ski-bum

Updated

ski-bum......i7-3930K @ 4.0..........single TITAN (stock bios)........1200/3703...........FPS 74,8...........Score 3131


----------



## Kana-Maru

Repost with correct form:

Re-post with the correct form.

Kana-Maru --- i7-960 @ 4.2Ghz ---- x2 GTX 670 SLI ; 915 / 1502 ---- AVG. FPS 76.4 ---- Score 3197



Stock GPU settings.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Repost with correct form:
> 
> Re-post with the correct form.
> 
> Kana-Maru --- i7-960 @ 4.2Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 915 / 1502 ---- AVG. FPS 76.4 ---- Score 3197
> 
> 
> 
> Stock GPU settings.


GTX 670 x 2?


----------



## amd655

Well it does state that in his result....

Unless he was trying to trick us...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nah I'm not trying to trick anyone. I re-posted my results and I guess I should've included x2 GTX 670, but I thought the picture was good enough. I left the SLI at stock. I'll edit the post to prevent confusion.

In my first post I posted x2 GTX 670

Here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/3890#post_19899346


----------



## dealio

2600K @ 4.7


----------



## Niexist

[URL=http://www.overclock.net/conte.../1444261/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't agree with anything you said.
> 
> Having *top 3* or *average* of all setups has very few differences. Its just the HD 7990 that has not enough results. *I even posted a graph to show that the ranks order doesn't change between both calculation method, I prefer using the average of all.*
> 
> Having 14 x GTX 690 results will most likely have more top results than a category with only 3 results. (HD 7990) . Especially if we use top 3 results. *I will continue making graphs with the average of all setups*. The graph below speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*What rank order does not change?* with top 3 SLI, the 670 is higher than the 7950, but with overall average the 7950 comes on top. The 660 and 570 come right after the 7870 X-fire with top three SLI, but with Overall average they are at the bottom of the scale, which is totally false. The 660 and the 570 should not be beaten by the 480 or 6970.... Do whatever you like, I don't care mister... It's not like anyone is getting an award for which GPU is faster or not.. (-___-)". Just don't post your graphs like they are correct. They are not, and i'll refute it anywhere i see it being posted.

Even the 560 SLI is faster than the 560 ti SLI in your graph...







. So if someone needs advice on 560 or 560 ti, you will show him your graph with 560 beating the 560ti right? And then you tell him to go with 560 because "_your graph_" is correct... (-___-). Or you also tell another person to get the 6970 x-fire over the 660 SLI?


----------



## AdamK47

Figured I would run the test again after a couple of months.

AdamK47 ---- i7 3960X ---- GTX Titan 3-Way SLI ---- 137.2 FPS ---- 5739



All with my everyday stable overclocks.

+78 core (13MHz x 6) and +100 on the memory for each GPU. No voltage adjustments. At load, the boost settles to 1019MHz for GPU1, 1032MHz for GPU2, and 1058MHz for GPU3.

320.00 drivers with everything set to default.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> They are correct.You cant really just take for example the tsm score with 7970s at 1350+. This is not representative of the overall performance.Probably you dont know how average works but for example when you make a politic gallop you dont ask just 3 persons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By your logic is better to take 3 samples and not 20 samples?* Because some users have a loop and they can achieve high oc this doesnt mean that the overall performance is that good.


If there were 20 samples for each setup, SURE! *take 20 FOR EACH!*, but unfortunately, there are not 20 samples for EACH, and there are not even 5 for each, but there are 3 for each right? That's why i suggested that







... It's common sense, and i see some people don't have that.. The graphs are not suppose to show what FPS to expect. It's purpose is to *COMPARE*, it's there to show *"WHICH GPU IS FASTER THAN WHICH" on Valley*.

Call me ignorant but you agree that the 480 SLI and 6970 x-fire are faster than the 660 SLI and 570 SLI? and the 560 SLI is faster than the 560 ti SLI?







... You need to use your common sense more often mister


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *What rank order does not change?* with top 3 SLI, the 670 is higher than the 7950, but with overall average the 7950 comes on top. The 660 and 570 come right after the 7870 X-fire with top three SLI, but with Overall average they are at the bottom of the scale, which is totally false. The 660 and the 570 should not be beaten by the 480 or 6970.... Do whatever you like, I don't care mister... It's not like anyone is getting an award for which GPU is faster or not.. (-___-)". Just don't post your graphs like they are correct. They are not, and i'll refute it anywhere i see it being posted.
> 
> *Even the 560 SLI is faster than the 560 ti SLI in your graph...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * .


*I cannot falsify the data in the chart.* And even using the top 3 of any setups will not make it change.

Check, this is the data I have with the 560ti or 560. How am I suppose to do the average correclty then if I only have a few results?



As you can see, anyhow, if I do average of top 3 or average of all setups, the conclusion will be the same unless I modify the results and people will point it out to me.

Quote:


> So if someone needs advice on 560 or 560 ti, you will show him your graph with 560 beating the 560ti right? And then you tell him to go with 560 because "_your graph_" is correct... (-___-). Or you also tell another person to get the 6970 x-fire over the 660 SLI?


I hope you are not serious on that one? If someone ask me which one to take, I'll tell my opinion, I don't listen ONLY to my graphs. Usually people ask, should I SLI my GTX 560ti or get a single GTX 670?? People don't ask if they should buy old gen, they don't ask should I buy GTX 480 or GTX 460 SLI. This thread is all about new generations of cards, not the oldest one?

And the other day someone asked: Should I CrossFire my HD 7850 or get a more powerful single card.

To help him I posted this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I would get HD 7970 and OC it *unless* you plan of waiting for AMD stuttering fix in June/July.


I'm not stupid, I know how to help people.

And by the way, this is the difference between a GTX 560 and GTX 560ti. Like I said, I cannot falsify the data to make the 560ti appear in front because some people will point it out to me



And if you are referring to this graph, I don't think a single fps will make someone change his mind.


----------



## xSociety

Sig rig:


----------



## wholeeo

He's actually right though. A very poor clocking card or person submitting a faulty score can take an entire groups average down and may not be an accurate representation of a given card. Perhaps you should put a disclaimer of some sort in the original post explaining this or the fault of some comparisons so people don't bash you.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> He's actually right though. A very poor clocking card or person submitting a faulty score can take an entire groups average down and may not be an accurate representation of a given card. Perhaps you should put a disclaimer of some sort in the original post explaining this or the fault of some comparisons so people don't bash you.


Problem is, you would have to balance that out by taking out the highest scoring people so it isn't tip heavy. Look at my 7970x3 score, it beats tri titan and quad 680s, but you will never see that with these graphs because they are an average of what data he has available.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> He's actually right though. A very poor clocking card or person submitting a faulty score can take an entire groups average down and may not be an accurate representation of a given card. Perhaps you should put a disclaimer of some sort in the original post explaining this or the fault of some comparisons so people don't bash you.


Lets say we have 30 results of one setup (ie: GTX 670)

10 extreme overclocker scores
10 average scores
10 low scores
Taking only the first 3 top scores will not make a good average or a good idea of what a card can do BUT taking all scores will give better idea of what you should expect out of a card.

Lets take for example the GTX 690 VS HD 7990.

The HD 7990 has 3 results (104, 93 and 81 fps) and the GTX 690 has 14 results (from 101 to 77). If I take the top 3 (101, 99, 93) it will give higher average on the GTX 690 while you see the highest and lowest score is lower than the HD 7990 scores.

By the way, in all the setups we have, there are *low and high* scores. Making the average is the best way. I have spent so much time in this thread, thinking how and why? And this is my conclusion. Check the graphs I posted comparing both of them, you have your answer in it. Its not like the order will change by much or at all.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not many 480 users in here, this is why the 480 is so much lower than 570's, i do agree with what he said, but still being a bit of an arse.


Yes I know this and I can't do nothing about it, I have visited every Cards Owners Club and asked people with older cards to post a score. But the graphs are more intended for the current generation of cards. When next gen of cards arrive, it will be safe to compare HD 7xxx to HD 8xxx and comparing the GTX 6xx with GTX 7xx.

And by the way, the GTX 480 is not SO MUCH lower than the GTX 570. (Its 30fps VS 34 fps) not so bad. And *MrTooShort* has a great score of 36fps with his GTX 480, all scores are helping to give a precise and accurate average. but nothing is 100% accurate when we have few results. For older gen of cards ONLY.



But compare with any reviewer results, and its the same final conclusion


----------



## amd655

I was talking about benny, if you failed to gather my words









I thank you for the hard work, i was just pointing out that he is correct, but i also stated there is not enough entries


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Problem is, you would have to balance that out by taking out the highest scoring people so it isn't tip heavy. Look at my 7970x3 score, it beats tri titan and quad 680s, but you will never see that with these graphs because they are an average of what data he has available.


Jeezus you have some monsters. There really isn't a solution. The charts should just be taken for what they are, Valley Benchmarks and nothing more. They really shouldn't be used to determine which card outperforms which outside of Valley. Then there's also the fact that there's so many factors involved in regards to PC settings. I'm sure a lot of people aren't running their drivers @ stock settings but who's to know which scores are with stock and which ones are tweaked. Then there are other things people can do like aero off, disable extra monitors, etc.

I think the original post should lay out what settings everyone should use for maximum frames so its somewhat more of an even playing field.

Edit: BTW, I'm coming for one of them top Titan spots,


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Jeezus you have some monsters. There really isn't a solution. The charts should just be taken for what they are, Valley Benchmarks and nothing more. They really shouldn't be used to determine which card outperforms which outside of Valley. Then there's also the fact that there's so many factors involved in regards to PC settings. I'm sure a lot of people aren't running their drivers @ stock settings but who's to know which scores are with stock and which ones are tweaked. Then there are other things people can do like aero off, disable extra monitors, etc.
> 
> I think the original post should lay out what settings everyone should use for maximum frames so its somewhat more of an even playing field.


With current generation (GTX 6xx and HD 7xxx) we have enough results to have a conclusion, but we can't say the same for older generations since we don't have enough *but we have enough to still have a good idea.*

Help me to find a GTX 480 Tri-SLI versus HD 7970 CrossFire chart on the internet. Impossible to find, but this thread can help give an idea.
Try to find a GTX 660ti SLI vs GTX 285 SLI on the internet but this thread can help it.
Try to find a HD 7950 QuadFire VS GTX 580 Quad-SLI on the internet but this thread has it.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> With current generation (GTX 6xx and HD 7xxx) we have enough results to have a conclusion, but we can't say the same for older generations since we don't have enough *but we have enough to still have a good idea.*
> 
> Help me to find a GTX 480 Tri-SLI versus HD 7970 CrossFire chart on the internet. Impossible to find, but this thread can give help give an idea.
> Try to find a GTX 660ti SLI vs GTX 285 SLI on the internet but this thread can help it.
> Try to find a HD 7950 QuadFire VS GTX 580 Quad-SLI on the internet but this thread has it.


Nothing against you. I think this thread is great hence my participation. It's just some things that need to be pointed out.


----------



## AdamK47

Lets stop this arguing so that KaRLiToS can update the top 30 and put me in the #10 spot.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Lets stop this arguing so that KaRLiToS can update the top 30 and put me in the #10 spot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Karlitos - just ignore 'em and keep up the good work.

*sorry to say to all* - but there are no metrologists or statisticians on this thread, and if there ARE then spend 10min of your professional time (I would be surprised).


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Karlitos - just ignore 'em and keep up the good work.
> 
> *sorry to say to all* - but there are no metrologists or statisticians on this thread, and if there ARE then spend 10min of your professional time (I would be surprised).


Statistics is part of what I do, and I have posted here previously about this. Most have already acknowledged the shortcomings of our data set here. While some cards have enough entries to calculate mean/median/mode within an acceptable confidence interval, many other cards simply have too few entries.

As has been pointed out many times, there are quite a few entries where the person failed to oc the card and chip to the limit and get a representative score. For example, there are 12 entries for a 690 in the competition section, and I know more than half of those are misrepresentative. That, however, is not Karlitos' fault, nor can he just choose to ignore some entries since he will be derided for that as well.

I copy all the data in his table and look at the numbers with a logical and critical eye to determine what is a reasonable and fair score, in my opinion, for the cards. I do not rely on a graph to tell me what 5 or 10 minutes of looking at the actual data can tell me.

This is a good thread, and he is doing the best he can with the incomplete data we have provided.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Statistics is part of what I do, and I have posted here previously about this. Most have already acknowledged the shortcomings of our data set here. While some cards have enough entries to calculate mean/median/mode within an acceptable confidence interval, many other cards simply have too few entries.
> 
> As has been pointed out many times, there are quite a few entries where the person failed to oc the card and chip to the limit and get a representative score. For example, there are 12 entries for a 690 in the competition section, and I know more than half of those are misrepresentative. That, however, is not Karlitos' fault, nor can he just choose to ignore some entries since he will be derided for that as well.
> 
> I copy all the data in his table and look at the numbers with a logical and critical eye to determine what is a reasonable and fair score, in my opinion, for the cards. I do not rely on a graph to tell me what 5 or 10 minutes of looking at the actual data can tell me.
> 
> This is a good thread, and he is doing the best he can with the incomplete data we have provided.


exactly. There is no happy middle when it comes to hard data. As you said, just reading through the submission for a few minutes will give you a pretty good idea of what to expect. The biggest thing that cant be taken into account are variables such as driver support and configuration. If you are running cfx without 1x1 optimization, you will get some pretty bad numbers (my 3x7970 got 103fps lol). Also having a look at the 3x titans and absent of 4x titans(as it negative scales at 4) will also show you that there are poor drivers at play.

Admittedly, I was one to give Karlitos a hard time about playing stat adjuster a few weeks ago when you see disparities such cfx 7970 beating sli titans. He was doing it in good faith, but since data is data, its hard to be the one to try and inject a bit of subjective analysis into it all.

At the end of the day, this is one benchmark, that's it. It should not be looked at as an assumption of true performance compared to another gpu. Yungbunny did not see it that way and wants an "end all be all 100% accurate and real life" chart, but if it does not comply to his perceptions of how something should play out, it is wrong.

You have put too much work into this karlitos to give two craps about a kid who doesn't have the drive to make a thread like this for himself so he can have his "accurate" data.


----------



## xSociety

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Sig rig:






Sorry to quote myself but was just looking for feedback. Is this a good overclock and do the scores look in line with what they should be? There is a lot (too much) to look through in this thread for me right now. Cards are coming real close to that 70°C mark during Valley.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 
> Sorry to quote myself but was just looking for feedback. Is this a good overclock and do the scores look in line with what they should be? There is a lot (too much) to look through in this thread for me right now. Cards are coming real close to that 70°C mark during Valley.


On 36 results of the GTX 670 SLI.

*Highest* is 100fps
*Lowest* is 63 fps
*Average* is _*87 fps*_

27 results are higher than 80fps, 10 are higher than 90fps

Sounds about right.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> On 36 results of the GTX 670 SLI.
> 
> *Highest* is 100fps
> *Lowest* is 63 fps
> *Average* is _*87 fps*_
> 
> 27 results are higher than 80fps, 10 are higher than 90fps
> 
> Sounds about right.


woot woot 100fps 670 sli








and those 17 ppl under 90fps need to oc there cards more. cmon 670's


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@Sabertooth365* and *@Niexist* : please disable iGPU.

*@Dealio*, *@kana-maru*, *@johntauwhare* : Please post a valid screenshot

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Niexist

IGPU disabled gave me a slightly higher score do I need to redo the form?


----------



## kwaidonjin




----------



## brettjv

So why not just do the charts both with Top 3, and overall average, like you did at this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/3900_50#post_19904753

That way everyone is happy? I think it's great way to present the data, personally









Thanks for all your hard work on this thread, btw.

Edit: Actually, I think Top (up to) 5 (if available) would be even better, myself. Also, put the number of samples on the chart somewhere, so people can see how many data points went into each 'stack'. Obviously the more data points, the more likely it is that the collection of samples reflects the total population.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> So why not just do the charts both with Top 3, and overall average, like you did at this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/3900_50#post_19904753
> 
> That way everyone is happy? I think it's great way to present the data, personally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work on this thread, btw.


Because that is not accurate [email protected]!!! The fastest cards don't get posted in all the categories because there is a limit imposed on how many categories ppl with multi-gpu setups can enter. For ex. I could lead single, dual, triple categories for 7970s if I was allowed to. However, I'm not allowed to so it's not accurate. These listings are what they are. Don't try to use them to justify bias or preference.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> So why not just do the charts both with Top 3, and overall average, like you did at this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/3900_50#post_19904753
> 
> That way everyone is happy? I think it's great way to present the data, personally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work on this thread, btw.
> 
> Edit: Actually, I think Top (up to) 5 (if available) would be even better, myself. Also, put the number of samples at the top of each column so people can see how many data points went into each 'stack'.


Yes! Better yet, anyone can do their own using data provided and with permission from the op . . . post it here. If I have time I'll post the Top 30 for each. Again not all gpus will have at least 30 but that is my call.


----------



## KaRLiToS

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdDd1SUQ1eGRodjZWRTRkS1FSS1U0Wnc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Sabertooth365




----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Because that is not accurate [email protected]!!! The fastest cards don't get posted in all the categories because there is a limit imposed on how many categories ppl with multi-gpu setups can enter. For ex. I could lead single, dual, triple categories for 7970s if I was allowed to. However, I'm not allowed to so it's not accurate. These listings are what they are. Don't try to use them to justify bias or preference.


I suggested this before, but anyone with multiple GPUs can post a single, double, etc. score and that will end up at the bottom of the data in the table. Then we could make a graph of the top 3 (or maybe top 4 or 5) cards that have at least a reasonable number of entries from all the data in the table, not just the top list. That way all the best cards are represented. Just a thought.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Shoot all your scores then, I'll save it as data.

I'm gonna have crazy amount of work.


----------



## Sabertooth365

best i can do higher score but less max/min fps ..........


----------



## hotrod717

Here's my 7970 Matrix. I've gotten gotten it stable higher, but the temps were scary, so I aborted before end of run.
8350 - 1200/1700 49.6
Got a WB on the way and will hopefully be able to push higher!


Diggin the new graphs!









The Egg has the new AMD version 7990 with 950mhz core clock. New XFX and Powercolor cards. Triple fan, two slot cards!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Because that is not accurate [email protected]!!! The fastest cards don't get posted in all the categories because there is a limit imposed on how many categories ppl with multi-gpu setups can enter. For ex. I could lead single, dual, triple categories for 7970s if I was allowed to. However, I'm not allowed to so it's not accurate. These listings are what they are. *Don't try to use them to justify bias or preference*.


Exactly - thank you!









@justanoldman: It's unclear to me what conclusion you were drawing a page back. And as you would know, "real" stats is more of an art than a science







What analyses of the existing dataset have you conducted?


----------



## eXXon

Voltage-locked OC 7970s @ 1090MHz








Never got passed 1060 stable while benching till the latest WHQL drivers.

Nice job with the thread KaRLiToS, +rep....keep it up mate


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Exactly - thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @justanoldman: It's unclear to me what conclusion you were drawing a page back. And as you would know, "real" stats is more of an art than a science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What analyses of the existing dataset have you conducted?


Statistics can be massaged in any number of ways and that will, of course, affect the outcome. Numbers don't lie, but statisticians can. Here is what I posted: "I copy all the data in his table and look at the numbers with a logical and critical eye to determine what is a reasonable and fair score, in my opinion, for the cards. I do not rely on a graph to tell me what 5 or 10 minutes of looking at the actual data can tell me."

The three key words were "in my opinion" not anyone else's opinion, and not any claim to absolute numbers or fact. Just my personal view of how to interpret the data. I find that more accurate than graphing all the data or a generalized subset of it.

If anyone is not happy with any particular graph it only takes a few minutes to copy all the data to a spreadsheet and view it as you wish.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Statistics can be massaged in any number of ways and that will, of course, affect the outcome. Numbers don't lie, but statisticians can. Here is what I posted: "I copy all the data in his table and look at the numbers with a logical and critical eye to determine what is a reasonable and fair score, in my opinion, for the cards. I do not rely on a graph to tell me what 5 or 10 minutes of looking at the actual data can tell me."
> 
> The three key words were "in my opinion" not anyone else's opinion, and not any claim to absolute numbers or fact. Just my personal view of how to interpret the data. I find that more accurate than graphing all the data or a generalized subset of it.
> 
> *If anyone is not happy with any particular graph it only takes a few minutes to copy all the data to a spreadsheet and view it as you wish.*


This. But I have many graphs to come so don't make any


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> This. But I have many graphs to come so don't make any


Thanks 'JAOM".

And Karlitos is clearly a man with a mission! Amazing job with this thread!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks 'JAOM".
> 
> And Karlitos is clearly a man with a mission! Amazing job with this thread!


Thanks my friend









So I started making a graph with *TOP 3* vs *Average* Scores and I realize it wasn't worth it to continue building this graph because you clearly see that the order will barely change and if it changes, its due to the lack of results with some setups, usually the older generations.

*So my final conclusion*: if I make some graphs with top 3 results, I need to use setups that have MANY results... usually the current generation. But if I make a round-up with older gen, I need to make average of ALL results. I hope you understand that there is not millions of way to calculate the data we have now.

Like I said previously, example: if I calculate all the HD 7970s (lets say 45 results total) , there are probably:


15 results that are highly overclocked and highly good chips
15 results that are good overclock
15 average and poor overclock
So making the average of all results will give a better idea than only using the *top 3 results*.









Running one of my HD 7970 at stock was giving me around 43 fps, with a moderate/good OC was around 50 fps... and the average of all HD 7970 results is 51,7fps. So the average is already higher than my moderate OC, why use only the top 3 results?
Same thing goes for my GTX 680 AMP Edition, with boost I had 48 fps and its lower than the average. I don't see the point of using the top 3 results if the averages are almost spot on.

_Sorry for the basic graph but I stopped after realizing that it wasn't worth it_


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I started making a graph with *TOP 3* vs *Average* Scores and I realize it wasn't worth it to continue building this graph because you clearly see that the order will barely change and if it changes, its due to the lack of results with some setups, usually the older generations.
> 
> *So my final conclusion*: if I make some graphs with top 3 results, I need to use setups that have MANY results... usually the current generation. But if I make a round-up with older gen, I need to make average of ALL results. I hope you understand that there is not millions of way to calculate the data we have now.
> 
> Like I said previously, example: if I calculate all the HD 7970s (lets say 45 results total) , there are probably:
> 
> 
> 15 results that are highly overclocked and highly good chips
> 15 results that are good overclock
> 15 average and poor overclock
> So making the average of all results will give a better idea than only using the *top 3 results*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running one of my HD 7970 at stock was giving me around 43 fps, with a moderate/good OC was around 50 fps... and the average of all HD 7970 results is 51,7fps. So the average is already higher than my moderate OC, why use only the top 3 results?
> Same thing goes for my GTX 680 AMP Edition, with boost I had 48 fps and its lower than the average. I don't see the point of using the top 3 results if the averages are almost spot on.
> 
> _Sorry for the basic graph but I stopped after realizing that it wasn't worth it_


...I think you got that right, besides, most visitors looking at a graph will probably assume that it is averages, which in turn you get from what members submit...fact is that some cards are more popular than others and thus will have a different number of submitted entries used for averages and 'oc spread'...while there may be many different ways to express the data in various graphs after some manipulation, in the end straight averages of what was submitted probably carries the least amount of negatives.... I can see 'pros and cons' for doing geometric mean averages instead of straight arithmetic averages in graphs...but then again, most visitors would assume that what is depicted is regular averages anyways, so might as well leave it at that.

On a somewhat related note, the above does not close the door on 'special features' for data / graphs when they become available / time permitting. One thing I'm interested in is the 'scaling' between single and multiple cards, for NVidia and AMD GPUs if there is different behavior (not sure)...I never ran single card Valley with my 670ies, but the best SLI was in the 4220ies, tri-SLI at mid -5150ies and the best quad result at the low 6070ies (currently posted in table).

You've got a great thread here with lots of new and interesting info !!







I learn a lot here.


----------



## Nightz2k

Got my personal best, was a decent cool night to try it out.

At the moment, it's the best I can do for a 2500k with air cooled GPU's.









*NiGhTz2k --- i5 [email protected] ---- 2x HD7950's 1225/1750 ---- 93.0 AVG FPS ---- 3893*


----------



## Sabertooth365

about the best i can do with my Gigabyte670 @ 1215/1848 stable:thumb:







:specool:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> 
> 
> about the best i can do with my Gigabyte670 @ 1215/1848 stable:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :specool:


Looking good!

Welcome to OCN too!


----------



## michael-ocn

Wow, out of 500+ entries, only 3 of them list the i7 875k as the cpu and only one shows an i7 860. I'm way in the cpu minority.


----------



## Sabertooth365

Thx Mr TOOSHORT... good to be a part of it m8


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

1. run with ares 2. Benched only 2979 (still w8ing for the right drivers as I'm still usin 2 x 7970's from ati.) Theres no Ares 2 driver yet :/. CCC regonizes ares as 2 x 7970 and I've benched more with xfx 7970 ghz in crossfire than I did with Ares 2 ..well..w8ing for drivers and 3-tahiti rig







btw. That 3k+ 660 score - very impressive


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> 1. run with ares 2. Benched only 2979 (still w8ing for the right drivers as I'm still usin 2 x 7970's from ati.) Theres no Ares 2 driver yet :/. CCC regonizes ares as 2 x 7970 and I've benched more with xfx 7970 ghz in crossfire than I did with Ares 2 ..well..w8ing for drivers and 3-tahiti rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw. That 3k+ 660 score - very impressive


There is no special drivers for ares 2. The drivers see the ares 2 as 7970 cf.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Drop my beasty 7950 for a 2nd 7970 which will do good on the core *but not good enough ambient temps now* so this is what i settle for 24/7 overclocks for now..
She requires around @ .010v higher than my 1st 7970 to achieve same core clocks... Also it runs 5 to 6c cooler than my top card in parallel. Debating between reapplying thermal paste again on the top card or it is the way i have my loop setup ((against gravity)) pump goes from 2 rads in parallel (NexXxoS XT45 240) to 2nd card to 1st card then cpu then to Black Ice SR1 360..
Vrm temps are the same on the same voltage so i think it needs a reset on the tim on the die......


----------



## vhco1972

*vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- eVga GTX Titan [email protected]/7108 --- 133.3 FPS --- 5575 Score*


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Cakewalk_S --- [email protected] --- ASUS GTX 670 1268/3702 --- 52.7 FPS --- 2206 Score


1fps more with new drivers! yess!


----------



## preachp

Hi rdr90, and All,

My bad was 1256 on extreme HD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice score but wrong setting.
> 
> @op . . . Great Job!


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@CakeWalk_S* : please disable iGPU and Fill the form.

*@>>>Druizza<<*, *@GreenGoblinGHz*, : Please post a valid screenshot

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Just did the triple cards round-up

*Borderlands style*


----------



## tsm106

Not feeling like re benching so here are my earlier runs from one to four cards.


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

heres the low score shot (btw I'm using nick GreengoblinGHz (my comp) + my own "old" player etc nick >>>Druizza<<<).







. And heres the lowscore shot from valley run (testdrive actually)


----------



## kwaidonjin

radeon 7950 1250 1650


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> 
> radeon 7950 1250 1650


4.5 on the cpu and 50Mhz more on the vram might add 4 more points. what driver are you using?


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 4.5 on the cpu and 50Mhz more on the vram might add 4 more points. what driver are you using?


driver 13.4, so boost the CPU to 4.5 and memory clock to 1700?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> driver 13.4, so boost the CPU to 4.5 and memory clock to 1700?


yes, but do not brick your card, though. not worried about your cpu 'cause they go all the way to 5. lol. keep all temps (core and vrms) below 80C. the lower the better. crank your fans to 100%.


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, but do not brick your card, though. not worried about your cpu 'cause they go all the way to 5. lol. keep all temps (core and vrms) below 80C. the lower the better. crank your fans to 100%.


what about voltage for GPU?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> what about voltage for GPU?


try using the voltage you have at 1650. i would not go over 1.65v on air for the vram. keep a close eye on your temps. i use HwInfo64.


----------



## Sabertooth365

One of these Days might just break the 51FPS with extremeHD .......................But feel like i´m Pushing this Baby to its limits already !!!!
Any tips good people







?????


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> 
> 
> One of these Days might just break the 51FPS with extremeHD .......................But feel like i´m Pushing this Baby to its limits already !!!!
> Any tips good people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?????


Get your vram clock up on your GTX670. Valley loves memory overclocks.


----------



## Sabertooth365

Hiya MrTOOSHORT. got her at 1846mhz at the mo . in that case will have to drop the core . will it compensate do u Think ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> Hiya MrTOOSHORT. got her at 1846mhz at the mo . in that case will have to drop the core . will it compensate do u Think ?


Looks like your at the limit for your Vram, but you could probably push the clock a tad more just for Valley. My card is only stable @+200 or so in everything, but Valley, I can get +600 to go no problem.


----------



## Sabertooth365

thx m8, testing it right now .... back shortly


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

Humble 2. go... Still waiting for "right" drivers etc. Ares 2 is kinda still in proggress eventhou all r shipped.. well... gonna w8 eventhou I could sell em @ ebay and swap 2 x titans inside...but ...its a collectors vanity item too.









So I' m betting over 3k but will c how far...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> heres the low score shot (btw I'm using nick GreengoblinGHz (my comp) + my own "old" player etc nick >>>Druizza<<<).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And heres the lowscore shot from valley run (testdrive actually)


I think you should check what is wrong with your setup before I add you in the spreadsheet. We have so few HD 7990 that your score will lower it by too much... messing the average.

Even HD 7850 CrossFire does almost the same score











I modified the OP with more un-interractive graphs such at the Borderlands style one


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

understand offc. Still tweaking it and waiting for drivers to ares..not 7970 ghz.. as it is atm. matrix 7990 and 7990 score more atm. Noticed that. So waiting n tweaking


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

understand offc. Still tweaking it and waiting for drivers to ares..not 7970 ghz.. as it is atm. matrix 7990 and 7990 score more atm. Noticed that. So waiting n tweaking


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> understand offc. Still tweaking it and waiting for drivers to ares..not 7970 ghz.. as it is atm. matrix 7990 and 7990 score more atm. Noticed that. So waiting n tweaking


I think you have something wrong on your end and its not the driver fault. Is your CPU overclocked?

darocket made a single Ares x 2 score and it's well above 90 fps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*


----------



## Sabertooth365

Seems like thats all she´s got with latest beta drivers . might be able to squeeze her for more if next drivers improve performance


----------



## FiShBuRn

FiShBuRn --- i7 3770K @ 4.6 GHz --- GTX 690 ; 1215 /7132 --- 91.4 --- 3825

Drivers 314.22


----------



## justanoldman

Any of you detectives out there, here is one for you.
This comes courtesy of our new friend max883, so since I am posting it, it is not a submission. This score is so far above what I thought possible, I am hoping one of you guys can confirm there is nothing strange going on here. I am assuming it is perfectly valid but since it is such a good score I know some eyebrows will be raised, so I figures I would ask you guys to check it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

The writting seems photoshopped ? Not the same color as everybody else screenshot.

The other highest GTX 690 is 101 fps.









Score / fps = 41,83 ratio though so this is normal.


----------



## justanoldman

^Is it my copy of his upload, here is the original post.
He also got a really high score in firestrike too.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1249960/official-nvidia-gtx-690-owners-club/4430#post_19925585


----------



## KaRLiToS

No its not because of your upload

Do you think it's fake?

Because I compared with like 10 screenshots and the writtings are all the same color except this one. I even checked some other GTX 690 Sli.

I don't expect a huge jump of 16 fps over the previous best score. Its like if we have around 10 members with Titan Sli results of around 135fps and then we see one out of nowhere with 150fps.

I might be wrong.


----------



## Rbby258

What's the best scoring 690 clocks, he is running 1360 core 1700 mem


----------



## KaRLiToS

Best GTX 680 SLI is Menthol (@ 1527 and CPU at 5.2 Ghz) - - - 110fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol ---- i73939K @5.2 GHZ
> 
> sli GTX 680 @ 1527
> 
> FPS 110.3 Score 4616


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> What's the best scoring 690 clocks, he is running 1360 core 1700 mem


There is something weird there...
why? Look at this submission
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/1250#post_19362905


----------



## justanoldman

I see the color difference, but the writing of the details is perfectly lined up, so I am not sure how you change the color of everything while keeping the letters all in the same place. I will claim ignorance to anything like that though, I can't imagine why someone would go to that trouble other than making a joke or something.

Valley reports the core clock way off for 690, my last entry reported 1357 but I was actually running 1189. He says he has a personally modified bios, so Valley won't really show what he is at.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So this guys GTX 690 beats out a couple of 1500MHz Lightnings in Valley? All of this with some bios mod? And all of a sudden with 1360MHz core too?

Ok...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So this guys GTX 690 beats out a couple of 1500MHz Lightnings in Valley? All of this with some bios mod? And all of a sudden with 1360MHz core too?
> 
> Ok...


Here is the thing, with a lower oc on the card, he got 15357 graphics score on Firestrike, that is way higher than your 14458, or my 14471. Could he fake Firestrike too?
Here is his link:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/618647


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Here is the thing, with a lower oc on the card, he got 15357 graphics score on Firestrike, that is way higher than your 14458, or my 14471. Could he fake Firestrike too?
> Here is his link:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/618647


The problem is in what I just posted, his 1360MHz GTX 690(self proclamed speed) beat out a couple of GTX 680 Lightnings @1500MHz+ in Valley. He also posted a regular water cooled rig. You'd think his GTX 690 was hard modded to get those scores.

I dunno, but I I'm not a believer.


----------



## tsm106

Guys, if I'm reading the submission correctly his submission is with 4 gpus right?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Guys, if I'm reading the submission correctly his submission is with 4 gpus right?


My one GTX 690 read x2 on Valley.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The problem is in what I just posted, his 1360MHz GTX 690(self proclamed speed) beat out a couple of GTX 680 Lightnings @1500MHz+ in Valley. He also posted a regular water cooled rig. You'd think his GTX 690 was hard modded to get those scores.
> 
> I dunno, but I I'm not a believer.


I agree with this, a 690 at 1360 should not be able to beat the 680s at 1500, but I can't see anything in his screen that stands out as strange.
The writing does look a bit more yellow than orange comparing to others, that doesn't mean much though.

It's a mystery....


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> My one GTX 690 read x2 on Valley.


Quote:


> a single 690 is always listed as sli and x2, two 690s is listed as x4.


I see, that explains it, thx.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I dunno.

I want to believe it because that would be so cool that the GTX 690 could be even more beast with a simple modded bios. At the same time suck because I sold mine.









But the facts at hand say it's a fake.

Guy is probably laughing it up watching the threads, that's annoying.


----------



## justanoldman

I am not sure what you guys are saying, a single 690 is always listed as sli and x2, two 690s is listed as x4. However, I do see problems with his Valley screenshot, and I sent him a pm asking for another, and a screenshot of his desktop with Valley in window mode with the Precision X monitor window open so we can see the actual clocks.

If the whole thing is a joke, that is ok with me as long as he comes clean soon. Not bad to laugh once in awhile. If I can get almost 100fps with 1189 then 1360 would produce a score above 110 wouldn't it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I am not sure what you guys are saying, a single 690 is always listed as sli and x2, two 690s is listed as x4. However, I do see problems with his Valley screenshot, and I sent him a pm asking for another, and a screenshot of his desktop with Valley in window mode with the Precision X monitor window open so we can see the actual clocks.
> 
> If the whole thing is a joke, that is ok with me as long as he comes clean soon. Not bad to laugh once in awhile. If I can get almost 100fps with 1189 then 1360 would produce a score above 110 wouldn't it?


I understand what you're saying.

We have a guy with two 1500MHz+ Lightnings with a score of 110FPS and a GTX 690 @1360MHz pushing 113FPS, doesn't compute.

The GTX 690 would have to be @1600MHz+ to get 113FPS by the looks of it imo.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Higher clocks don't always mean better performance sometimes though. But I will also say the score seems "too good to be true" for it's clock speed.

Here is this guy currently at *1st place* in 660 SLI, and my cards are clocked higher than his cards. but he still get's more score than i do







and i am 2nd









Core clock: N/A
Memory clock: 3159Mhz
CPU: 3770k @ 4.7Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: His Score






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4484079

Core clock: 1293Mhz
Memory clock: 3450Mhz
CPU: 3770k @ 4.8Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: My Score






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6424548


----------



## justanoldman

You guys know more than me, but at 1045 I get about 90, and at 1189 I get about 99. Based on that, if I go up another 170 to match his claimed core number I would be at 109, if core offset scales the same.

Just to point out what I see in the first screen shot: the colors, the dots after the 50 number for the temps, a dot in the line under Windows 8, and the bottom half of the letter "p" in the lower Temperature word is missing.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> understand offc. Still tweaking it and waiting for drivers to ares..not 7970 ghz.. as it is atm. matrix 7990 and 7990 score more atm. Noticed that. So waiting n tweaking


I ran 70fps without changing anything at all on my 7950s, stock with ulps and powerplay disabled I was getting around 80fps (925core 1250mem) so something is definitely wrong with your score.

As for that high scoring gtx690, why would the colors be off?
Since it's basically a print screen snapshot the only thing I could think of that would affect colors would be a program in the background modifying display settings.
Could be running f.lux in the background I guess, don't think that would give a better score though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Higher clocks don't always mean better performance sometimes though. But I will also say the score seems "too good to be true" for it's clock speed.
> 
> Here is this guy currently at *1st place* in 660 SLI, and my cards are clocked higher than his cards. but he still get's more score than i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Core clock: N/A
> Memory clock: 3159Mhz
> CPU: 3770k @ 4.7Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: His Score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4484079
> 
> Core clock: 1293Mhz
> Memory clock: 3450Mhz
> CPU: 3770k @ 4.8Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: My Score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6424548


He has a better motherboard and is running a different driver, try running the driver version he's running once. Can't see his core clock properly either, it could be higher than you think.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Here is the thing, with a lower oc on the card, he got 15357 graphics score on Firestrike, that is way higher than your 14458, or my 14471. Could he fake Firestrike too?
> Here is his link:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/618647


His firestrike score don't seem to out of place i get just under 13k with 3 stock 7950's and a 4ghz 3820, hes running a 2700k at 5ghz and a 690 at 1360 / 1700. Im not no nvidia expert but it looks like that could balance out to me.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/436656


----------



## Jpmboy

If you take that 690 x2 screenshot and blow it up, side by side comparison to multiple other screenshots at the same magnification/scale, there is a very telling pixelation surrounding the text in the score block that is not present in any other screenshot i looked at. This is in addition to the "stray" white pixels and missing base of the "p".

Maybe artifacts of the original upload... Or remnants of "shopping". I should be able to look closer once i get the 4k monitor set up in a few days.


----------



## justanoldman

Sorry guys, I looked closely at both his screen shots, the f12 one and the score one he also posted. Both have been altered. Don’t have any idea why, but there it is. For some reason he felt the need to copy over Windows 8 onto both of them, and that gave it away.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry guys, I looked closely at both his screen shots, the f12 one and the score one he also posted. Both have been altered. Don't have any idea why, but there it is. For some reason he felt the need to copy over Windows 8 onto both of them, and that gave it away.


Thanks for looking.









There is no magical bios for the GTX 690 as I have searched under every rock on the net.


----------



## justanoldman

Lots of discrepancies but the major mistake was this one. The font is not the same, colors way different, and the parentheses are not even close.
This is a blown up shot of his score post, right click and open in a new window to see it bigger.


----------



## stahlhart

Updated score: stahlhart --- i7-2700K @ 5.0GHz --- GTX 670 SLI --- 1267/1800 --- 96,9 --- 4053


----------



## donrapello

Update. donrapello --- i5-2500K @ 4.9GHz --- GTX 680 SLI --- 1268/1710 --- 91,8 --- 3841


----------



## bigmac11

Updated to 3 7950 @ 1130/1649 [email protected] 4.8
117.5 4916


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Not feeling like re benching so here are my earlier runs from one to four cards.


Brain fart lol. Forgot to link the actual runs haha.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/800_40#post_19330865


----------



## rockgod213




----------



## Joa3d43

*NVidia Driver version Valley question...*

...for my two best runs on an Ivy 3770K / 4x GTX 670 (below), I used Nvidia drivers *314.07*' and '*320* beta' - anyone out there got any other favourites ? I find that Valley results are so hard to duplicate with consistency - same machine, same settings, same drivers and a reboot at same temps still leads to +25 - 25 variations in score, and my different driver tests all fall in that range...asking because I also have a 3970X I want to try on Valley once I hook up a 2nd PSU in safely (on OC, the 3970X / 4 GPU combo w/ AX1200 starts to hit limits







)

...so what is your 'fav' NVidia Valley driver ? Tx










Spoiler: Warning: NOT A SUBMISSION Spoiler!


----------



## stahlhart

I seem to be getting my best scores with 320.00 at the moment, but I haven't really gone that far back in versions to confirm.


----------



## Jpmboy

I thought you guys would get a kick out of this. Titan @ default clocks, 3770K @47 Initial OC (good at 1080p) hung. I Really need a second card !!









00017.png 7379k .png file


----------



## Sashimi

Lol how did that happen??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Lol how did that happen??


UHD monitor... 50" 3840x2160 Seems to be a bit much for one Titan


----------



## KaRLiToS

3840 x 2160 = 8,294,400 pixels

1920 x 1080 = 2,073,600 pixels

Thats why 4k is a big as resolution.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 3840 x 2160 = 8,294,400 pixels
> 
> 1920 x 1080 = 2,073,600 pixels
> 
> That's why 4k is a big ass resolution.


I have to admit, this 4K monitor is absolutely stunning. the real-estate is ridiculous. My poor HP ZR30w suddenly looks dejected








we're working on dual HDMI feed to up the refresh.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 3840 x 2160 = 8,294,400 pixels
> 
> 1920 x 1080 = 2,073,600 pixels
> 
> Thats why 4k is a big ass resolution.


...'Valley 3' at 4k on twin NVidia Maxwell's or AMD Volcanic Island GPUs


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...'Valley 3' at 4k on twin NVidia Maxwell's or AMD Volcanic Island GPUs


^^This is what I am aiming for, can't wait to see next generation of cards, I will be considering both brands. But the Volcanic Island seems very promising if the leaked specs are true.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ^^This is what I am aiming for, can't wait to see next generation of cards, I will be considering both brands. But the Volcanic Island seems very promising if the leaked specs are true.


...speaking of which - when is DX12 going to be released - 2014 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...speaking of which - when is DX12 going to be released - 2014 ?


Next gen 4K should be even more amazing. This one will move to TV service by that time!

good review:

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-High-End-GPUs-Benchmarked-4K-Resolutions


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Next gen 4K should be even more amazing. This one will move to TV service by that time!
> 
> good review:
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-High-End-GPUs-Benchmarked-4K-Resolutions


Thanks







- a really interesting review...I knew about the 50 inch Seiki television from another story but had never seen current GPUs tested @ 4k before...I guess a pair of Titans would be the way to go now for 'early adopters'....

...somewhat related, a friend runs a 4K video compression software company...he tells me that Sony has a 4K monitor now ($25k?) they have tested on with some sort of proprietary HDMI-2 chip in it which displays at a true 60HZ / 4K, though event that won't satisfy the 3D crowd which needs/likes a min of 120Hz...but a year or so from now, with Maxwell and Volcanic Island GPUs out 'en masse', things are going to get interesting....Valley in 3D at 4K and min 60 fps is 'all'







I want


----------



## notarat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> UHD monitor... 50" 3840x2160 Seems to be a bit much for one Titan


Can you re-run it using DX11 with Ultra and 2xAA settings? I'm curious to see if/how much the 2xAA and ultra settings affect the score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> Can you re-run it using DX11 with Ultra and 2xAA settings? I'm curious to see if/how much the 2xAA and ultra settings affect the score.


Will try once i get it wall mounted in a day or so... Uh, it will be slower of course ... Thats why a second titan is on the way









As for the sony and lg monitors, alot will depend on signal transmission (next hdmi rollout, and dp) and image processing. I do not want a panel with a bloated price tag only due to first gen scaler costs, my oppo blueray does that just fine and can be replaced when needed. The major step will be redray in the consumer stores! I believe you can already feed the sony and lg panel with 2 hdmi for 60Hz. No current hdmi can do 60 at UHD.

[ correction: the up coming sony panels/tvs are 30Hz at this rez]

Sony and lg will launch their TVs this summer... Approx $5000. "Bring your own 4k material"!

The cheap seiki panel will hopefully make them reconsider pricing (all these TVs are still 30Hz).

Early adopter? Where would you/we be without them


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Code:


Will try once i get it wall mounted in a day or so... Uh, it will be slower of course ... Thats why a second titan is on the way ...

*Early adopter? Where would you/we be without them*









...ahem, "VESA 2.0"..."...640K ram is all you will ever need..."...


----------



## notarat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Code:


Will try once i get it wall mounted in a day or so... Uh, it will be slower of course ... Thats why a second titan is on the way









As for the sony and lg monitors, alot will depend on signal transmission (next hdmi rollout, and dp) and image processing. I do not want a panel with a bloated price tag only due to first gen scaler costs, my oppo blueray does that just fine and can be replaced when needed. The major step will be redray in the consumer stores! I believe you can already feed the sony and lg panel with 2 hdmi for 60Hz. No current hdmi can do 60 at UHD.

[ correction: the up coming sony panels/tvs are 30Hz at this rez]

Sony and lg will launch their TVs this summer... Approx $5000. "Bring your own 4k material"!

The cheap seiki panel will hopefully make them reconsider pricing (all these TVs are still 30Hz).

Early adopter? Where would you/we be without them









I hear ya. I've had mine since last Friday and I love it. I tried running Valley in Extreme HD with my Crossfired Radeon 7970s but I think it hit the 3GB frame buffer during testing. Temps never hit 80°, but the system slowed to a crawl around test 9/18 and it was like a slideshow until I stopped it around halfway through test 10.

I found dropping from 8xAA down to 2xAA resulted in a nice run without the slideshow effect.

I used some of my rewards points on my Visa today to get the Sony BDPS790 3D Blu-ray Player with Wi-Fi since it has 4k upscaling that's supposed to be better than the Seiki... Nowhere near the best, but I'm not really a videophile anyway, I'm not out of pocket for any money, and I needed a new player anyway...

Since your single Titan nearly equaled my 7970s in Xfire I decided to buy a pair of them myself. They're supposed to arrive Tuesday I believe...


----------



## bigmac11

Edit


----------



## bigmac11

Edit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> Can you re-run it using DX11 with Ultra and 2xAA settings? I'm curious to see if/how much the 2xAA and ultra settings affect the score.


 00018.png 8171k .png file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> I hear ya. I've had mine since last Friday and I love it. I tried running Valley in Extreme HD with my Crossfired Radeon 7970s but I think it hit the 3GB frame buffer during testing. Temps never hit 80°, but the system slowed to a crawl around test 9/18 and it was like a slideshow until I stopped it around halfway through test 10.
> 
> I found dropping from 8xAA down to 2xAA resulted in a nice run without the slideshow effect.
> 
> I used some of my rewards points on my Visa today to get the Sony BDPS790 3D Blu-ray Player with Wi-Fi since it has 4k upscaling that's supposed to be better than the Seiki... Nowhere near the best, but I'm not really a videophile anyway, I'm not out of pocket for any money, and I needed a new player anyway...
> 
> Since your single Titan nearly equaled my 7970s in Xfire I decided to buy a pair of them myself. They're supposed to arrive Tuesday I believe...


2x Titans oughta do it! It's clearly the 6G vs 3GB memory. But wait... You should look at the oppo BR player. Has upscaling (marvel chip) from any hdmi source. $500. Compare it to the sony before you open the box.

I'm very happy with the Seiki. It so striking that even folks who don't know 4K from 401k ask why it looks so good.

















*here's the reduser forum:*

http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?98027-1299-Seiki-UHDTV-50-quot-SE50UY04-Bought-it-today/page48


----------



## notarat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2x Titans oughta do it! It's clearly the 6G vs 3GB memory. But wait... You should look at the oppo BR player. Has upscaling (marvel chip) from any hdmi source. $500. Compare it to the sony before you open the box.
> 
> I'm very happy with the Seiki. It so striking that even folks who don't know 4K from 401k ask why it looks so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *here's the reduser forum:*
> 
> http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?98027-1299-Seiki-UHDTV-50-quot-SE50UY04-Bought-it-today/page48


I realized this evening after I ordered the 2 Titans that my AX850 would probably be hard pressed powering them, an overclocked CPU, and 8 drives +8 fans + pump and all the other associated BS so I decided I'd get a new PSU that would give me some headroom. While I was on Amazon's site, I realized that by using a Sandy Bridge I was limiting myself to PCI 2.0 and restricting myself from using the third graphics card slot on my Z77...so...I ordered an Intel i7 3770k CPU too...then put a third Titan in my basket before coming to my senses and removing it...

So I have the power supply and CPU and Titans arriving Tuesday.

I looked hard at the Oppo and I agree it's better than the Sony by far, but I'm getting close to my yearly debt ceiling on Toys and it's only May, lol. I still have to get my yearly bike tune up and get them to replace the shock and forks with the ones I haad built over the winter, which will cost me another $2k probably. That's the main reason I used the rewards points on the Sony.


----------



## stahlhart

Updated score: stahlhart --- i7-2700K @ 5.0GHz --- GTX 670 SLI --- 1293/1825 --- 97,8 --- 4094


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys, I will update tomorrow during the day, Sorry for the absence.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

UPDATE
HOMECINEMA-PC *i7 [email protected]@2396* GTX660ti TRI SLI *102.1fps 4270*


----------



## Byakuya27

Byakuya27 --- i7-2600K @ 5.1GHz --- Tri crossfire 7950 --- 1100/1250 --- 112.5 --- 4708


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> I realized this evening after I ordered the 2 Titans that my AX850 would probably be hard pressed powering them, an overclocked CPU, and 8 drives +8 fans + pump and all the other associated BS so I decided I'd get a new PSU that would give me some headroom. While I was on Amazon's site, I realized that by using a Sandy Bridge I was limiting myself to PCI 2.0 and restricting myself from using the third graphics card slot on my Z77...so...I ordered an Intel i7 3770k CPU too...then put a third Titan in my basket before coming to my senses and removing it...
> 
> So I have the power supply and CPU and Titans arriving Tuesday.
> 
> I looked hard at the Oppo and I agree it's better than the Sony by far, but I'm getting close to my yearly debt ceiling on Toys and it's only May, lol. I still have to get my yearly bike tune up and get them to replace the shock and forks with the ones I haad built over the winter, which will cost me another $2k probably. That's the main reason I used the rewards points on the Sony.


Dude - you're "all in" as it stands. Enjoy.


----------



## cam51037

I just pushed the CRAP out of my 7850, even though it isn't a legit submission.

Here's a proof screenshot: 

Yes, that is a 7850 at 1290MHz on the core, or a 47% overclock. The card used 1.28V on 100% fan speed on an ASUS DCU2 cooler (aka amazing cooler) at 100% fan speed the highest recorded temp was 72C.

So, if anyone has a 7950/7970, I'd really appreciate if you could run the same test as me in 1600x900 Extreme HD preset on stock clocks, and we'll compare results in PM. I'm thinking this is getting close to 7950 speeds, but of course it's not for 24/7 use, the volts are way too high for that, but it passed the test well.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I just pushed the CRAP out of my 7850, even though it isn't a legit submission.
> 
> Here's a proof screenshot:
> 
> Yes, that is a 7850 at 1290MHz on the core, or a 47% overclock. The card used 1.28V on 100% fan speed on an ASUS DCU2 cooler (aka amazing cooler) at 100% fan speed the highest recorded temp was 72C.
> 
> So, if anyone has a 7950/7970, I'd really appreciate if you could run the same test as me in 1600x900 Extreme HD preset on stock clocks, and we'll compare results in PM. I'm thinking this is getting close to 7950 speeds, but of course it's not for 24/7 use, the volts are way too high for that, but it passed the test well.


2 FPS more than my 890 core 480


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> Can you re-run it using DX11 with Ultra and 2xAA settings? I'm curious to see if/how much the 2xAA and ultra settings affect the score.


*Not and entry - just a response to above*
Titan +75/+50 [email protected] 4K rez 28.5 1193









00019.png 8517k .png file


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Not and entry - just a response to above*
> Titan +75/+50 [email protected] 4K rez 28.5 1193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 00019.png 8517k .png file


4GB TITAN??


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 2 FPS more than my 890 core 480


On Extreme HD in 1600x900?


----------



## amd655

Oh... my bad...

My card may beat the 7850 at 16x9 by quite a margin then going by my 1920x1080 result.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, i have officially beaten my old score by a nice margin.
> 
> 
> 
> 890/1780/4200 at 1.138V @ 66c Max.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 4GB TITAN??


yeah _ WTH, I didn't notice that in the screen shot... no its a 6G Titan









here's a gpuZ shot... = 6G. Valley only reports 4???

Untitled.png 9141k .png file


EDIT: yep - seems that's what all the titan entries report.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh... my bad...
> 
> My card may beat the 7850 at 16x9 by quite a margin then going by my 1920x1080 result.


Well, the 7850 has a higher score, so not sure if it goes by that, as in if it's universal or what kind of deal.


----------



## devilhead

3930k 4.6ghz ----> 2x680 (first time overclocked nvidia so no idea +120power target, +125 gpu, +300 memory ) 92.5 fps 3871 score







i feel that ATI cards much more easy to overclock







:thumb:


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 3930k 4.6ghz ----> 2x680 (first time overclocked nvidia so no idea +120power target, +125 gpu, +300 memory ) 92.5 fps 3871 score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel that ATI cards much more easy to overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Well Kepler cards are a PITA to overclock. Any other card is easier to overclock than a Kepler IMO.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 3930k 4.6ghz ----> 2x680 (first time overclocked nvidia so no idea +120power target, +125 gpu, +300 memory ) 92.5 fps 3871 score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel that ATI cards much more easy to overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Have you tried to oc them further? You should be able to get more out of the memory at least. Also you seem to have a temp problem, since one card is at 61 and the other at 75. These cards throttle at 70c. If you are not going to water cool them then maybe a TIM replacement and better case air flow.

You should be able to get a score closer to 100, but I would look at the temp issue first, then worry about how far you can take the oc.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you are not going to water cool them then maybe a TIM replacement


This stuff is really good.


----------



## devilhead

Actualy i'm not nvidia fan







i have 2x waterblocks for 7970, just waiting for my 7970







i'm just havin fun with nvidia cards







one of those cards run so hot, because it is to close to other card, like 1 cm


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart --- i7-2700K @ 5.0GHz --- GTX 670 --- 1293/1825 --- 53.1 --- 2221


----------



## KaRLiToS

522 entries









When next generation of Nvidia arrives (GTX 7xx line-up), I will re-work the Final Presentation and modify the graphs. I will wait for the new arrivals before modifying anything.

*@bigmac11* : Please disable iGPU.

*@Proxish*: Please Post a valid screenshot

*@Devilhead*, *@Donrapello*: Please fill the form

*Thanks to all for making this thread a success*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## stahlhart

Updated score: stahlhart --- i7-2700K @ 5.0GHz --- GTX 670 SLI --- 1293/1830 --- 98.4 --- 4117

"Cave Johnson. We're done here."


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## stahlhart

Thank you


----------



## bigmac11

Edit


----------



## Sabertooth365

At last just broke 51.0fps in valley .....extreme HD settings ...with me single Gigabyte670







Chuffed


----------



## Sabertooth365

Hiya Bigmac, i got an Asrock extreme 4 ,if i remember rightly i Went into bios and disabled multi monitor . that turned me IGP off , Worth a try m8ie







i Think its under North bridge configs


----------



## KaRLiToS

Sabertooth365, don't forget to fill the form and I'll update right away.


----------



## Sabertooth365

ok matey will do thx


----------



## Mydog

Updated score: Mydog--- i7-3960X @ 5.1GHz --- HD7970 CFX --- 1295/1700 ---106,8 --- 4469



Edit: Damn I forgot to take the screen


----------



## KaRLiToS

@MyDog, re-run the benchmark and press F12


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> 
> Updated score: stahlhart --- i7-2700K @ 5.0GHz --- GTX 670 SLI --- 1293/1830 --- 98.4 --- 4117
> 
> "Cave Johnson. We're done here."


That is a very nice score, and the price/performance ratio is very good.







Don't go any higher though, I don't need another 670sli beating me.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That is a very nice score, and the price/performance ratio is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go any higher though, I don't need another 670sli beating me.


Thank you -- that's what the quote was for: what you didn't see was Valley crashing with a TDR to the desktop a few seconds after I hit F12 and captured that score.







I really think I've gotten everything I'm going to get out of it (unless the new beta drivers have found some extra performance somewhere).


----------



## Mydog

Updated score: Mydog--- i7-3960X @ 5.1GHz --- HD7970 CFX --- 1295/1700 ---106,8 --- 4466

Now I got the screen too


----------



## bigmac11

Edit


----------



## Joa3d43

*Joa3d43* -- *3970X* @ 5.1GHz *- 4x GTX 670* --- FPS = *145.4* SCORE = *6082*

...my other 6k+ scores reported earlier were with my Ivy 3770K...this is the first run with the 3970X 'big Diesel'...for now, PSU limits are throttling things but working on a solution


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Very Niiiice







^^^^^^^^


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Very Niiiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^


...thanks Mate







...waiting for UPS later in the week


----------



## Sabertooth365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> On the stock bios it was there. I'm running a beta I got direct from Asrock and its no longer there. Thanks for the suggestion


Cheers Bigmac


----------



## jimbo02816

Here's a comparison using MSI afterburner. CPU running at 4.2, crossfired 7870 LE Mysts running at 1220/1500



This is with extend official overclocking limits checked and disable ULPS checked and without powerplay support.

Same settings EXCEPT unchecked "extend official overclocking limits" and unchecked "disable ULPS" and without powerplay support.

Score 2845
avr. fps 68.0
min. fps 31.9
max.fps 136.1

HUGE difference for those who do not check "disable ULPS" and "extend official overclocking limits" WITHOUT powerplay support

3315 minus 2845 = 470 point difference...wow.


----------



## Joa3d43

*Hi KaRLiTos* - an update on the update









...this is still with 320 driver rather than 320.14 I just saw advertised, but thanks to straps / BCLK > I could kick in mode-2 memory settings on the3970X / R-IV-E...

*Joa3d43* -- *3970X* -- 4x *GTX670* -- FPS = *146.3* -- SCORE = *6119*


----------



## muhd86

does the new amd drivers offer any improvement for quad gpu set up in this benchmark ...or not --i notice that my score is lower then it was with 13.3 drivers


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Here's a comparison using MSI afterburner. CPU running at 4.2, crossfired 7870 LE Mysts running at 1220/1500
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is with extend official overclocking limits checked and disable ULPS checked and without powerplay support.
> 
> Same settings EXCEPT unchecked "extend official overclocking limits" and unchecked "disable ULPS" and without powerplay support.*
> 
> Score 2845
> avr. fps 68.0
> min. fps 31.9
> max.fps 136.1
> 
> HUGE difference for those who do not check "disable ULPS" and "extend official overclocking limits" WITHOUT powerplay support
> 
> 3315 minus 2845 = 470 point difference...wow.


There is no bypass Powerplay using official overclocking.

Btw, your post is a bit confusing.I'm confused how unchecking the incorrect options does what exactly?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

New score for me:









MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz -- 83 fps -- 3471 score:


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> New score for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz -- 83 fps -- 3471 score:


...very nice single-card score...







FtW better fire up that LN2 pot









...did you use the new R-IV-E BIOS for this ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks!









Used bios 3504. I just upgrade to 4004 just now and I'll see if that helps in anything. Probably won't help anything, says "support for new cpus" in the update @Asus.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used bios 3504. I just upgrade to 4004 just now and I'll see if that helps in anything. Probably won't help anything, says "support for new cpus" in the update @Asus.


...new CPUs, eh ?







...would be nice to get a IVY-E / Haswell-E in the R-IV-E, I'll make room for it. ...have seen the specs of the upcoming 4970X which is not completely different from what we have now... but I can't get that filing out of my head Intel did with the US Trade Department about a LGA2011 15core / 30 thread monster - likely a XEON though...still could be great at 'Valley'


----------



## Jpmboy

Had to take another shot... stock bios, just using Trixx



opps - Karlitos - I accidentally hit the quadfire radio button (I wish), should be crossfire


----------



## Moos

Update with the best I can pull currently.

Moos--- [email protected] 4.4Ghz---- AMD 7950 Crossfire ; 1210 Mhz / 1700 Mhz ---- 92.5 FPS ---- 3869


----------



## devilhead

3930K @5.0GHz -- GTX 680 @1280MHz/1710MHz -- 49.9 fps -- score 2090, Asus reference graphics card with stock cooler


----------



## Joa3d43

*...one for the road*









...still trying to figure the Sandy-E mem settings out









*Joa3d43 -*-- i7 *3970X* -- 4x *GTX 670* -- FPS = *146.5* Score = *6131*


----------



## Jpmboy

Titan scaling not too shabby at 4K resolution:

single:

00024.png 7423k .png file


SLI:

00026.png 8444k .png file


----------



## AdamK47

New score.

AdamK47 ---- i7 3960X ---- GTX Titan 3-Way SLI ---- 138.5 FPS ---- 5797



The only thing that is different is the 320.14 drivers.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> New score.
> 
> AdamK47 ---- i7 3960X ---- GTX Titan 3-Way SLI ---- 138.5 FPS ---- 5797
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that is different is the 320.14 drivers.


They need to get this scaling figured out. 3 7970s should not beat 3 titans. Damn u nvidia!!!


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> They need to get this scaling figured out. 3 7970s should not beat 3 titans. Damn u nvidia!!!


I'm not overclocking all that high. The score was with my everyday stable overclocks. +78 GPU and +100 Mem on the Titans. No voltage adjustments. 4.5GHz on the 3960X.

I only bench if it's at a stable clock speed. No point otherwise.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great scores everyone, I will be updating tomorrow.

So now Nvidia GTX 780 Line-Up is coming, I need everyone that has an idea in mind to feel free to tell me and explain how to do it or how you imagine the new ideas.

I feel like updating the presentation. I am open to ALL suggestions as I wish to improve everything.

(Colors, graphs, charts, it can be anything, no such thing as a stupid suggestions so I invite everyone to participate to the improvements and I will do everything I can to accomplish it)


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I'm not overclocking all that high. The score was with my everyday stable overclocks. +78 GPU and +100 Mem on the Titans. No voltage adjustments. 4.5GHz on the 3960X.
> 
> I only bench if it's at a stable clock speed. No point otherwise.


I understand. But stock 3 way titans should still beat max oc 7970s, they are a whopping 31% faster than the GHz 7970 overall, unless a 7970 is clocked to 1400+, it should not match a titan.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great scores everyone, I will be updating tomorrow.
> 
> So now Nvidia GTX 780 Line-Up is coming, I need everyone that has an idea in mind to feel free to tell me and explain how to do it or how you imagine the new ideas.
> 
> I feel like updating the presentation. I am open to ALL suggestions as I wish to improve everything.
> 
> (Colors, graphs, charts, it can be anything, no such thing as a stupid suggestions so I invite everyone to participate to the improvements and I will do everything I can to accomplish it)


What I would personally love is specific card graphs with every submitted score from that specific card and the processor/clock core/clock and memory/clock. So a graph for every 780/680/580 etc., makes it a bit easier to compare clocks and score with people using the same setup.


----------



## Nevk

i7-3770(Auto)+MSI Radeon HD 7970 CrossFire (1050/1500)

13.5Beta2+13.4 cap1

Thanks


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> I understand. But stock 3 way titans should still beat max oc 7970s, they are a whopping 31% faster than the GHz 7970 overall, unless a 7970 is clocked to 1400+, it should not match a titan.


Even at 1400, a single 7970 stands no chance against a single Titan. I have the highest score on here with a 7970 and I'm pretty sure it was done at 1500 and still ranked lower than the slowest Titan. I'm not sure about this multi-Gpu scaling though.


----------



## michael-ocn

This is my favorite OCN thread to watch. Gets to the nuts and bolts of what matters for gaming perf. I should have a new score to post soon. I've upgraded the BIOS on my card which yields higher mem clock stability and soon i'll upgrade the nvidia drivers to a 320.x version. Once that done, hoping to reclaim some lost ground since my last score posting. In the limit, looks like my cpu (first gen i7) is holding me back somewhat. Will try to push it to 4G+ just for the Valley run for the fun of it.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Even at 1400, a single 7970 stands no chance against a single Titan... I'm not sure about this *multi-Gpu scaling* though.










... ^^^ right, not sure what the fuss is about as the fastest Tri-SLI Titans score between 6400 to more than 6700 in KaRLiTos table on p1 anyways...whereby Titans probably really get going at higher resolutions like 1440....re scores, just depends how they are cooled, how fast the CPU is clocked at etc.

...but the question of *multi-GPU scaling* is s.th. I have been trying to shed some light on as I know I'm bumping into the 'rev limiter' of the 1200w PSU with an oc'ed 3970X and quad GTX 670ies (working on a safe, dual-PSU solution next...I reckon the quad score may improve once the PSU question is solved).

So tonight, I ran some test with quad-SLI, tri-SLI and SLI (on a 3970X, GPUs are air-cooled, GPU mem MHz constant for all tests; GPU MHz same for tri and Quad though a bit faster for SLI). The 3970X can go a faster, but as mentioned, with quads, it runs out of juice so I kept it at the same speed for all tests to have a basis for comparison for multi-GPU scaling...btw, I repeated the SLI test with identical settings and cards on my delidded Ivy / same CPU speed, and somewhat surprisingly, it was within 0.2 FPS of the 3970X w/everything the same...both have different strengths and weaknesses, but they seemed to cancel each other out









Here are the three multi-GPU results








(KaRLiTos - this is *not* a submission...







)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Even at 1400, a single 7970 stands no chance against a single Titan... I'm not sure about this *multi-Gpu scaling* though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ^^^ right, not sure what the fuss is about as the fastest Tri-SLI Titans score between 6400 to more than 6700 in KaRLiTos table on p1 anyways...whereby Titans probably really get going at higher resolutions like 1440....re scores, just depends how they are cooled, how fast the CPU is clocked at etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the question of *multi-GPU scaling* is s.th. I have been trying to shed some light on as I know I'm bumping into the 'rev limiter' of the 1200w PSU with an oc'ed 3970X and quad GTX 670ies (working on a safe, dual-PSU solution next...I reckon the quad score may improve once the PSU question is solved).
> 
> So tonight, I ran some test with quad-SLI, tri-SLI and SLI (on a 3970X, GPUs are air-cooled, GPU mem MHz constant for all tests; GPU MHz same for tri and Quad though a bit faster for SLI). The 3970X can go a faster, but as mentioned, with quads, it runs out of juice so I kept it at the same speed for all tests to have a basis for comparison for multi-GPU scaling...btw, I repeated the SLI test with identical settings and cards on my delidded Ivy / same CPU speed, and somewhat surprisingly, it was within 0.2 FPS of the 3970X w/everything the same...both have different strengths and weaknesses, but they seemed to cancel each other out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the three multi-GPU results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (KaRLiTos - this is *not* a submission...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Those aren't the all of the fastest scores. That said, have you never seen the 1440 and 5760 scores?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Those aren't the all of the fastest scores. That said, have you never seen the 1440 and 5760 scores?


...those weren't supposed to be all the fastest tri-Titan scores, just a slection, given the context of the initial posts







...and yup, I did refer to the 1440+ setting, but with the official Unigine 'Extrme HD' setting being 1080...but all that said, have you got some Crossfire and tri-fire results at the same CPU speed as your quad-fire numbers ? ...really interested in multi-GPU scaling









*EDIT* - ...finally saw the embedded hyperlink in your post above that leads to your 7970 multi-GPU scores







...very helpful (OCN's hyperlink colour differentiation needs a bit more contrast







)


----------



## Byakuya27

Byakuya27 --- i7-2600K @ 5.1GHz --- Tri crossfire 7950 --- 1100/1250 --- 57.4 --- 2401

5760X1080 AA4X


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> There is no bypass Powerplay using official overclocking.
> 
> Btw, your post is a bit confusing.I'm confused how unchecking the incorrect options does what exactly?


Yea, you're correct, my post is a bit confusing....all I'm trying to say is by checking the boxes under "AMD compatibility properties" in AB settings (and without PowerPlay Support), I score 470 points higher than if I left "Extend official overclocking limits" and Disable ULPS" unchecked,(also without PowerPlay Support). My point is by checking those boxes, my score rose dramatically. I hope that clears it up


----------



## Jpmboy

As I posted in #4082, even at 4K - 3840x2160- resolution the Titans scale very well. I have to move my 7970cfx rig to hook in to the 4K monitor... the effect of hdmi cable quality is serious at 4K signal transmission!








anyway - adding a second Titan to drive the 4K monitor really smooths things out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great scores everyone, I will be updating tomorrow.
> 
> So now Nvidia GTX 780 Line-Up is coming, I need everyone that has an idea in mind to feel free to tell me and explain how to do it or how you imagine the new ideas.
> 
> I feel like updating the presentation. I am open to ALL suggestions as I wish to improve everything.
> 
> (Colors, graphs, charts, it can be anything, no such thing as a stupid suggestions so I invite everyone to participate to the improvements and I will do everything I can to accomplish it)


I know it is much more common to have a multimonitor setup... but please consider adding a 4K resolution class and setting a standard for benching. It will not be long until 4K panels are common.


----------



## Jpmboy

New entry.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Please also consider having an air / water / extreme cooled section or column added!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Please also consider having an air / water / extreme cooled section or column added!


No way to prove that though. It could only be taken on "honor". "Cheating" could be very difficult to discern.


----------



## sugarhell

Sugarhell --- [email protected] ---- 7970 crossfire ; (1150 / 1575)@1.1volt ---- 38.9 ---- 1626



My country sucks for benching. 37C ambient


----------



## tsm106

^^Hello Houston we have a problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> There is no bypass Powerplay using official overclocking.
> 
> Btw, your post is a bit confusing.I'm confused how unchecking the incorrect options does what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you're correct, my post is a bit confusing....all I'm trying to say is by checking the boxes under "AMD compatibility properties" in AB settings (and without PowerPlay Support), I score 470 points higher than if I left "Extend official overclocking limits" and Disable ULPS" unchecked,(also without PowerPlay Support). My point is by checking those boxes, my score rose dramatically. I hope that clears it up
Click to expand...

I see, understood now. Your findings align with my preferences. It's also my opinion that a lot of the boost issues are due to not using unofficial method because with official method you are at the mercy of Powerplay and that ultimately leads to randomly switching powerstates at ill times.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great scores everyone, I will be updating tomorrow.
> 
> So now Nvidia GTX 780 Line-Up is coming, I need everyone that has an idea in mind to feel free to tell me and explain how to do it or how you imagine the new ideas.
> 
> I feel like updating the presentation. I am open to ALL suggestions as I wish to improve everything.
> 
> (Colors, graphs, charts, it can be anything, no such thing as a stupid suggestions so I invite everyone to participate to the improvements and I will do everything I can to accomplish it)


...well, you got a great thread here already ! For suggestions







:

*>* ...is there some way to gain more width in the section with the graphs, below your table, i.e.. use one of the 'reserved' post slots below ?

*>* ...related: it might be nice to get a 'gallery view' summary grid of all graphs right below the table w/embedded links to a graph on p1 ?...there is a lot of good info in your graphs but they scroll by quickly, especially on a mobile...a summary grid (w/hyperlinks) would make that a bit more accessible

*>* ...optional: add the number of submissions per card in brackets in a graph...i.e.

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} GTX680 (_43_)

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} AMD 7970 (_38_)

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} GTX 780 (_12_)

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}...}}}}} Maxwell (_77_)

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}...}}}}} Volcanic Island (_61_)

*>* ....and while dreaming in technicolor ...allow a single user name to post multi-GPU result (ie SLI, tri-SLI etc) in the main table (I know that''s kind of possible w/'retired' scores now but I'm wondering about main table entries)...this includes different types of cards...eg, if someone has two machines, one with GTX 670, one with Titans etc









*>* ...most important suggestion: Tx & keep up the great work


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

Theres a new ares 2 vallerun from.... this one is also "low score" as I ran it in "out of condition".

Mobo swapped from Saber 2gen ---> 3gen

FX-8150 --> FX-8350

Cpu cooler: antec:kuhler 620 --> 1220

So pretty much slammed the new parts, installed windows until I had service pack 1.

Booted , went to Bios. Raised multipliers a bit. Booted.
Used gputweak to sqeece easily some extra from ares..but the score was kinda disapointment but so are the current specs too.

Need to stabilize vishera in2 4.8-5.4 (will c how lucky silicon valley winner this time)
+ I need to get more familiar with this 3gen compared to 2gen. Also 1220 kuhler's v2 soft is interesting but pretty useless. 1220 still needs an usb place offc.

Psu aint giving trouble atm... I think its the next fast change + some ram's.

Got gskill with stock voltage of 1.75v in this atm.

name: >>>Druizza<<<, GreenGoblinGHz
Cpu FX-8350
Gpu: Ares 2
Cpu cooling: kuhler 1220
Memory (stupid 3gen ..no raid 0+1 atm. !!) only raid 0 but I should be able to tweak my barracudas in to raid 0 too as this mobo has 6 x raid spots... MEMORY : 2 x Kingston HyperX ssd 120Gb + 2Tb barracuda
RAM : Gskill
Mobo: Sabertooth 990FX 3gen
Psu: Coolermaster 1000w, gold edition.

Any suggestion for usin tahiti drivers and adding a xfx ghz editin in CFX with ares 2.. First I offc. clock the ghz edition in2 1100/1500 like ares stock is.. Just wondering...gonna try it anyway.

Btw, I dont understand the ares 2 drivers whining.. We got 2 x tahiti (drive em) or the ares cd and drive it (on saber 3gen it boosted ares 2 with-out any tweak into 1110 instead of 1100.. interesting. Installed the "current" ares driver n drove the valley.
Then applied defaukt. Deleted gputweak. Drove 2 x tahiti drivers and started gamin. My birthday 2day so not too many bencmarks (mrs yells)








Will keep goin.. will need to get those rams next...some corsair,some hyperX.... c what fits the best..sadly it aint my current 4 x 8Gb gskill.

Sincerely : >>>Druizza<<<<


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Please also consider having an air / water / extreme cooled section or column added!


This is a great Idea. Like a Really thin column with a W or A or E for easy comparaison?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know it is much more common to have a multimonitor setup... but please consider adding a 4K resolution class and setting a standard for benching. It will not be long until 4K panels are common.


Will do that, it will probably be good for the future.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> What I would personally love is specific card graphs with every submitted score from that specific card and the processor/clock core/clock and memory/clock. So a graph for every 780/680/580 etc., makes it a bit easier to compare clocks and score with people using the same setup.


Do you mean a graph or a chart? This will be difficult to accomplish if its a chart. So many cards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, you got a great thread here already ! For suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> *>* ...is there some way to gain more width in the section with the graphs, below your table, i.e.. use one of the 'reserved' post slots below ?
> 
> *Yes I can gain width, but some people with lower resolutions (such as 1362x768) will have hard time seeing the full width*
> 
> *>* ...related: it might be nice to get a 'gallery view' summary grid of all graphs right below the table w/embedded links to a graph on p1 ?...there is a lot of good info in your graphs but they scroll by quickly, especially on a mobile...a summary grid (w/hyperlinks) would make that a bit more accessible
> 
> *Yes, I have thought of doing a single Graphs with all the different setups and cards.*
> 
> *>* ...optional: add the number of submissions per card in brackets in a graph...i.e.
> 
> }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} GTX680 (_43_)
> 
> }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} AMD 7970 (_38_)
> 
> }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} GTX 780 (_12_)
> 
> }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}...}}}}} Maxwell (_77_)
> 
> }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}...}}}}} Volcanic Island (_61_)
> 
> *This is already done, just put your mouse over this graph colums and you will have all the number of setups. (In competition, out of comp and data entries do not appear in this graph)
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want me to add a chart like this one*
> 
> 
> 
> *>* ....and while dreaming in technicolor ...allow a single user name to post multi-GPU result (ie SLI, tri-SLI etc) in the main table (I know that''s kind of possible w/'retired' scores now but I'm wondering about main table entries)...this includes different types of cards...eg, if someone has two machines, one with GTX 670, one with Titans etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you explain more about this one mate? You mean not to put two users in the same chart? Like lets says KaRLiToS and KaRLiToS (2). only put the first entry?*
> 
> *>* ...most important suggestion: Tx & keep up the great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Will do man, I just can't wait for more submissions to get back to work. I remember in the begginning where I had to constantly update the charts. I'm really excited with the upcoming GTX 7xx series, just wished it had competition*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> This is already done, just put your mouse over this graph colums and you will have all the number of setups. (In competition, out of comp and data entries do not appear in this graph)


...great - I had that mouse-over capability disabled in my browser safety settings (







) ...now I can see it

...will work on the other suggestion points you queried


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...great - I had that mouse-over capability disabled in my browser safety settings (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ...now I can see it
> 
> ...will work on the other suggestion points you queried


----------



## lilchronic

anybody no how to fix this

*edit* nevermind fixed it


----------



## KaRLiToS

Try to reinstall Valley?

I encounter this once but don't remember what exactly I did.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Try to reinstall Valley?
> 
> I encounter this once but don't remember what exactly I did.


it was my osd, coustom direct3d support was on i disabled it and now it works


----------



## benfica101

Here is my valley run.

Benfica101---i5 2500K 4.7Ghz---ATI HD6990---925Mhz---1350Mhz----58.9FPS---2466Score


----------



## Jpmboy

new entry for this titan sli rig:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys, what do you think if I put this graph in the main presentation instead of a *graph for*


GTX 680 VS GTX TiTan VS HD 7970
HD 7950 Vs GTX 670
HD 660 Vs HD 7870

Instead of 3 different graphs, I will include a BIG one with all the cards in the competition. (I will still add more compact un-interractive graph at the end of the main presentation)

I cannot do pretty graphs in google chart like I can with Excel. Google chart doesn't have enough feature.

Each of these graphs (But different colors and theme) for each resolutions ?? .


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Even at 1400, a single 7970 stands no chance against a single Titan. I have the highest score on here with a 7970 and I'm pretty sure it was done at 1500 and still ranked lower than the slowest Titan. I'm not sure about this multi-Gpu scaling though.


It wasn't an exact figure obviously lol. Was just stating how impossible it would be for a single 7970 to match a titan and how it should not perform better 3-way vs 3-way.


----------



## alancsalt

No Quad Titan entries so far..... Is that because of poor scaling or sheer cost?


----------



## VitalShot

This is what I got on my 7870 at it's stock clocks with 13.5 beta drivers. I think my CPU is slightly bottlenecking it by about 3-5 frames.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No Quad Titan entries so far..... Is that because of poor scaling or sheer cost?


Poor scaling. I asked a couple of users with Quad Titans to post their score and their Valley score were not so great. I don't know where the problem lies. Maybe Sli profile for Valley.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you think if I put this graph in the main presentation instead of a *graph for*
> 
> 
> GTX 680 VS GTX TiTan VS HD 7970
> HD 7950 Vs GTX 670
> HD 660 Vs HD 7870
> 
> Instead of 3 different graphs, I will include a BIG one with all the cards in the competition. (I will still add more compact un-interractive graph at the end of the main presentation)
> I cannot do pretty graphs in google chart like I can with Excel. Google chart doesn't have enough feature.
> Each of these graphs (But different colors and theme) for each resolutions ?? .


Condensing the graphic representation of a dataset is an excellent idea - and I'd bet you have a dataset that rivals any out there like techpowerup, or guru. So, don't take this the wrong way.. Page/post 1 has become "littered" with so many barcharts. A "rollup" of some charts would certainly benefit your readers.

Just a couple of suggestions for what they're worth:

1) Maybe sort the order of entries low to high or high to low... but currently it jumps around. that is unless you would rather group the cards by GPU
2) To simplify the graphic you can label the x-axis simply as "FPS" - everyone here will know more is better - and remove the yellow arrow.
3) I think it's already in your OP... comparison of scaling across cards?
4) Maybe the entry form to the top and have the data analysis follow.

But - it's your show Karlitos and a good one.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Condensing the graphic representation of a dataset is an excellent idea - and I'd bet you have a dataset that rivals any out there like techpowerup, or guru. So, don't take this the wrong way.. Page/post 1 has become "littered" with so many barcharts. A "rollup" of some charts would certainly benefit your readers.
> 
> Just a couple of suggestions for what they're worth:
> 
> 1) Maybe sort the order of entries low to high or high to low... but currently it jumps around. that is unless you would rather group the cards by GPU
> 2) To simplify the graphic you can label the x-axis simply as "FPS" - everyone here will know more is better - and remove the yellow arrow.
> 3) I think it's already in your OP... comparison of scaling across cards?
> 4) Maybe the entry form to the top and have the data analysis follow.
> 
> But - it's your show Karlitos and a good one.


Thanks for your suggestions mate.

Quote:


> 1) Maybe sort the order of entries low to high or high to low... but currently it jumps around. that is unless you would rather group the cards by GPU


It jumps around because everytime I enter an entry, the graphs scale automatically scale. And this graph has been in the google chart (page 10 I think) for quite a while and I never sorted the results so thats why some setups gained higher fps.

I will fix it when creating the Final version of the presentation.









Quote:


> 3) I think it's already in your OP... comparison of scaling across cards?


That is a great idea, I will work on something like that. Comparing each high end-cards seperatly in one graph, like all the GTX 680 together and another graph for all HD 7970 together

Quote:


> 4) Maybe the entry form to the top and have the data analysis follow.


I'm not sure about this one, i'll think about it and keep your suggestions in mind.










+rep


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Geeze it seems we have some very good ideas / suggestions here with so many options what way will you go ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So guess who's the AMD dunce that switched to SLI Titans and never knew that PCIE 3.0 didn't work with them??? That's right, this guy! Just enabled PCIE 3.0 and reran Valley and gained a FPS! Now to see if I can take down Fewness for the top Dual Card spot!


----------



## notarat

Just my personal observation:

I think Valley is a great benchmark, but I haven't used a resolution that low since 2007 so I favor enabling other resolutions. They allow a user considering a particular upgrade see how the different resolutions affect performance.(Either positively or negatively)

Example: Running my 2600K +(2) Gigabyte W3 7970s in Xfire produces a decent score in Valley at Extreme HD at 1080p but, once I move from 1920x1080 resolution to 3840x2160 resolution, those same cards choke to the point that it's literally a slideshow. But slower.

The higher resolution just crushes the cards because of their 3GB limit. If I were considering video card purchases, or an LCD upgrade, or whether or not to go Eyefinity/NVSurround, having a list of scores to reference at different resolutions gives me a far better idea of whether the upgrade I'm considering would help or hurt my performance levels


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> Just my personal observation:
> 
> I think Valley is a great benchmark, but I haven't used a resolution that low since 2007 so I favor enabling other resolutions. They allow a user considering a particular upgrade see how the different resolutions affect performance.(Either positively or negatively)
> 
> Example: Running my 2600K +(2) Gigabyte W3 7970s in Xfire produces a decent score in Valley at Extreme HD at 1080p but, once I move from 1920x1080 resolution to 3840x2160 resolution, those same cards choke to the point that it's literally a slideshow. But slower.
> 
> The higher resolution just crushes the cards because of their 3GB limit. If I were considering video card purchases, or an LCD upgrade, or whether or not to go Eyefinity/NVSurround, having a list of scores to reference at different resolutions gives me a far better idea of whether the upgrade I'm considering would help or hurt my performance levels


Yes, I will consider putting a 4k resolution chart mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Geeze it seems we have some very good ideas / suggestions here with so many options what way will you go ?


I have hard time falling asleep at night because I think to much of what I will do









I will essentially put a graph like this one for each resolutions. And make some graphs comparing each cards scaling


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So guess who's the AMD dunce that switched to SLI Titans and never knew that PCIE 3.0 didn't work with them??? That's right, this guy! Just enabled PCIE 3.0 and reran Valley and gained a FPS! Now to see if I can take down Fewness for the top Dual Card spot!


Wait...what? what did GPU-Z show as the PCI speed before? Sure I got x8 with sli on this AsRock OCF but PCIE3 ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So guess who's the AMD dunce that switched to SLI Titans and never knew that PCIE 3.0 didn't work with them??? That's right, this guy! Just enabled PCIE 3.0 and reran Valley and gained a FPS! Now to see if I can take down Fewness for the top Dual Card spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/53901-nvidia-geforce-gtx-690-review-25.html

About the same?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/53901-nvidia-geforce-gtx-690-review-25.html
> 
> About the same?


link not pointing to the 690 review?

IE f-up.. FireFox worked fine


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/53901-nvidia-geforce-gtx-690-review-25.html
> 
> About the same?


I got 1 extra FPS which puts me very close to first place for dual cards (well if we forget about Vega's old 140FPS)...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> Just my personal observation:
> 
> I think Valley is a great benchmark, but I haven't used a resolution that low since 2007 so I favor enabling other resolutions. They allow a user considering a particular upgrade see how the different resolutions affect performance.(Either positively or negatively)
> 
> Example: Running my 2600K +(2) Gigabyte W3 7970s in Xfire produces a decent score in Valley at Extreme HD at 1080p but, once I move from 1920x1080 resolution to 3840x2160 resolution, those same cards choke to the point that it's literally a slideshow. But slower.
> 
> *The higher resolution just crushes the cards because of their 3GB limit.* If I were considering video card purchases, or an LCD upgrade, or whether or not to go Eyefinity/NVSurround, having a list of scores to reference at different resolutions gives me a far better idea of whether the upgrade I'm considering would help or hurt my performance levels


Crushes? I think not. It's because your are lacking horsepower. There are ppl running larger resolutions w/o issue as long as they are packing enough cards.For 6-8m pixels you need three gpus or more. I suppose you can squeek a lil more horsepower from two Titans and 8m pixels because two Titans still have good positive scaling.

For ex. at 5760x1080

1 CallsignVega i7 3960x GTX Titan Quad-SLI 96,7 4048 3235

.
2 tsm106 i7 3930k HD 7970 QuadFire 94,1 3935


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Updated score: Mydog--- i7-3960X @ 5.1GHz --- HD7970 CFX --- 1295/1700 ---106,8 --- 4466
> 
> Now I got the screen too


I hate to quote myself but I don't see this in the charts


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey Karlitos, since it's a different resolution, do you think we can submit multiple scores?







This is Just for reference though @ 1440p, my minimum FPS scares me haha, at the start of the bench, there is this sudden pause, and immediately, i get 10 fps min or so, it happens all the time for some reason

Yungbenny911--- i7-3770k @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 660 SLI --- 1293 (Max core) /3304 (Mem) --- 38.0 --- 1588


----------



## Rangerjr1

Rangerjr1
Sapphire 7950 VaporX @ 1285/1450
Score: 2048


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Crushes? I think not. It's because your are lacking horsepower. There are ppl running larger resolutions w/o issue as long as they are packing enough cards.For 6-8m pixels you need three gpus or more. I suppose you can squeek a lil more horsepower from two Titans and 8m pixels because two Titans still have good positive scaling.
> 
> For ex. at 5760x1080
> 
> 1 CallsignVega i7 3960x GTX Titan Quad-SLI 96,7 4048 3235
> 2 tsm106 i7 3930k HD 7970 QuadFire 94,1 3935


I think that 4K rez is more than just a GPU horse power issue but that is critical! My cfx 7970s can push the pixels fine, but both card's 3G RAM hit 100% somewhere during a valley run (whoa!). RAM per GPU seems pretty important just from my empirical observations comparing sli titans to cfx 7970s. Sure, 4x7970s will do better (barring the runt frame issue)... this is obvious to you guys, 4Kx2K rez is a 34% increase vs 6Kx1K. and the GPUs and vRAM really feel it









Once 4Kx2K becomes mainstream (a year or less) both Red and Green need to have solutions on the market... and 4 GPUs in 4 slots is not the mainstream answer. Dual GPU cards or something at the next level is needed as soon as 60Hz and higher refresh rate panels come out (a year...).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You think 4k is going to be mainstream in less than a year???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You think 4k is going to be mainstream in less than a year???


just for guys like you...









oh - the one i'm running now cost less than my hp ZR30w


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't think the majority of members here on OCN could be remotely considered mainstream...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't think the majority of members here on OCN could be remotely considered mainstream...


agree 100% !!


----------



## Rangerjr1

3570k's are somewhat mainstream.


----------



## SeriousBlack

Well I've managed to increase my score. CPU (3770k) overclocked to 4.6ghz. Got a nice increase on the GPU ram of +700 so running at 3704 with the gpu running at 1252.


----------



## khemist

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/45834879.jpg/

Update on my score - khemist ---- i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1241/1879 ---- 82.1 ---- 3433


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You guys got way lucky with your Titans. Neither of mine will do more than 1175MHz...


----------



## notarat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You guys got way lucky with your Titans. Neither of mine will do more than 1175MHz...


Don't feel bad...I'm still running both of mine stock because it's been so long since I was last on "Team Edward" that I am still unsure how to tweak them.


----------



## Legonut

Just got the unlocked BIOS on my Titan, at stock I got 74fps but now with 1215Mhz I got 77.8fps. That's about a 50% improvement over stock air.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Just got the unlocked BIOS on my Titan, at stock I got 74fps but now with 1215Mhz I got 77.8fps. That's about a 50% improvement over stock air.


50% of of 74 on top of 74 is 111fps not 77.8fps

77.8fps is 5% improvement over 74fps


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd love a 5% improvement on my scores but my cards won't clock any higher with unlocked BIOS's than they did with stock BIOS...


----------



## Stay Puft

Looks like im the top single 660 Owner. Those memory heatsinks helped a lot



Stay Puft ---- Xeon W3570 @ 4.4Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 660 @ 1215 / 3456 ---- 34.5 ---- 1442

I wonder if my hawk score is still number 1 for 7870's non XT's


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Looks like im the top single 660 Owner. Those memory heatsinks helped a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Puft ---- Xeon W3570 @ 4.4Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 660 @ 1215 / 3456 ---- 34.5 ---- 1442
> 
> I wonder if my hawk score is still number 1 for 7870's non XT's


C'mon Stay Puft, don't let my GTX 480 beat you!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> C'mon Stay Puft, don't let my GTX 480 beat you!


You're running a 6 core at 5.1Ghz. I don think i have a chance with the old girl pushing this card.









The stock reference cooler sucks. I need water for 1300+ boost core


----------



## jeffro37

Just did another run with a small oc.

7870 ghz. 1150/1350 i5 2500k 4.3



34.9 1461 17.0 65.2

13.5beta2 13.4 cap1 ( another pic on post# 4198)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'd love a 5% improvement on my scores but my cards won't clock any higher with unlocked BIOS's than they did with stock BIOS...


I have a suspicion that you'd extract all that could be from any card you got your hands on









BTw very nice 7970 vs Titan thread you did... I blame it for lightening my wallet for 2 grand.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> *Looks like im the top single 660 Owner*. Those memory heatsinks helped a lot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Puft ---- Xeon W3570 @ 4.4Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 660 @ 1215 / 3456 ---- 34.5 ---- 1442
> 
> I wonder if my hawk score is still number 1 for 7870's non XT's


There are single 660 owners with higher scores, but they don't like to submit it for some reason haha, and i can't submit it for them either


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There are single 660 owners with higher scores, but they don't like to submit it for some reason haha, and i can't submit it for them either


I have better mins


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I have better mins










hehe, this is my personal single card score (not to be submitted, i just ran it now)... not really pleased with it, considering SLI does 67.5 FPS.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, this is my personal single card score (not to be submitted, i just ran it now)... not really pleased with it, considering SLI does 67.5 FPS.


Are you running the newest betas?


----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 50% of of 74 on top of 74 is 111fps not 77.8fps
> 
> 77.8fps is 5% improvement over 74fps


Sorry I meant stock BIOS.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running the newest betas?


Yes i am


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes i am


That's a really good score. You should be happy with it. I have to pull every trick I know to push my card with this processor. God I need a 4770K setup


----------



## Koniakki

Running a GTX 690 now. But I would like to keep my previous score in the single cards with my previous Palit 680 JS. Just for nostalgic reasons.









I try to up the core but it crashes after 135+. Mem seems fine at +525. Haven't pushed it more. Afterburner reports 1163Mhz clock.

Is there any way to push the core further? 1163 seems kind low. I would love some 1200+ love.

Koniakki ---- i7-3770K @4.7Ghz ---- ASUS GTX 690 @ 1163/1765 ---- 92 ---- 3849


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That's a really good score. You should be happy with it. I have to pull every trick I know to push my card with this processor. God I need a 4770K setup


Yeah, i know i should be more than happy with it... Just can't help but feel jealous of that guy with 37FPS lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yeah, i know i should be more than happy with it... Just can't help but feel jealous of that guy with 37FPS lol


Don't worry about him. Ill beat his score soon enough


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Running a GTX 690 now. But I would like to keep my previous score in the single cards with my previous Palit 680 JS. Just for nostalgic reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to up the core but it crashes after 135+. Mem seems fine at +525. Haven't pushed it more. Afterburner reports 1163Mhz clock.
> Is there any way to push the core further? 1163 seems kind low. I would love some 1200+ love.
> Koniakki ---- i7-3770K @4.7Ghz ---- ASUS GTX 690 @ 1163/1765 ---- 92 ---- 3849


That seems low. I got almost 100fps and I can't go over 1179. First problem is you are throttling because your card is going over 70c, second problem is you may not have tried a few basic tweaks. Nvidia control panel things to try: multi display to single display performance, power management to max performance, texture filtering quality to high performance, vsync to off. Then switch to windows basic theme and turn off any background things you can. Don't have any monitoring software running, and only have one monitor plugged in if you have more than one.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@CakeWalk_S* : please disable iGPU and Fill the form.

*@Nevk*, *@jeffro37*, : Please post a valid screenshot

*@YungBenny911, Stay Puft, SeriousBlack, Majin SSJ Eric, VitalShot, Green GoblinGhz*, , : Please Next Time don't forget to fill the form

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!



Please help me update the thread easier next time

Also added the 4K resolution chart, I will update the OP with new rules soon, but I guess 4 x AA is fine for 4K resolutions, what do you think?

People who wants to add their score to the 4K chart, please fill the form


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4Kx2K rez is a 34% increase vs 6Kx1K. and the GPUs and vRAM really feel it


Let me repeat, there are ppl running 7970s with 11-12m pixel setups without issue (ex Karlitos). You are suffering from a lack of gpu. That said we could always go for more vram, but is it necessarily holding us back... maybe in the future.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sorry Karlitos I wasn't meaning for that score to be added to the chart because it doesn't improve my position yet. I'll fill the form out once I beat Fewness and take #1 for dual cards!


----------



## KaRLiToS

No worry mate, I'm not angry, it's just a reminder.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's a new personal best for the *1440p category*:

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC SLI @ 1163MHz / 3505MHz --- 91.5 FPS ---- 3829*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great Job


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Let me repeat, there are ppl running 7970s with 11-12m pixel setups without issue (ex Karlitos). You are suffering from a lack of gpu. That said we could always go for more vram, but is it necessarily holding us back... maybe in the future.


LOL - cfx or Qfx 7970s and sli titans... "lack of GPU". Folks on this thread are certainly not mainstream!


----------



## Sabertooth365

Question is can i push this Beauty a Little further ???????...............Ya never know !!!


----------



## Sabertooth365

............................hhhhhhmmmmmmmmm ????

better score but lower Max / min Fps ???


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Let me repeat, there are ppl running 7970s with 11-12m pixel setups without issue (ex Karlitos). You are suffering from a lack of gpu. That said we could always go for more vram, but is it necessarily holding us back... maybe in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - cfx or Qfx 7970s and sli titans... "lack of GPU". Folks on this thread are certainly not mainstream!
Click to expand...

It's certainly not run of the mill. Btw another way to frame your problem is to think of it in the amount of work output needed to run a panel. Typical recommendation is three cards for triple 1080 panels (6M pixels) which scales to one gpu per 1080P panel. However at 4K x 2K (8M pixels), you only have two cards with which to power a resolution that is equivalent to four 1080P panels. Do you understand now how you are deficient in gpu horsepower??


----------



## KaRLiToS

New Chart's ready, its the very last tab of the charts in the OP. I used a Dark color for it because this resolution is still in the dark side.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> New Chart's ready, its the very last tab of the charts in the OP. I used a Dark color for it because this resolution is still in the dark side.


Nice! I'll run at 4x AA tonight. I'm guessing around 30-40 FPS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's certainly not run of the mill. Btw another way to frame your problem is to think of it in the amount of work output needed to run a panel. Typical recommendation is three cards for triple 1080 panels (6M pixels) which scales to one gpu per 1080P panel. However at 4K x 2K (8M pixels), you only have two cards with which to power a resolution that is equivalent to four 1080P panels. Do you understand now how you are deficient in gpu horsepower??


Thats exactly why there needs to be more than an incremental improvement in gpu power before this resolution is practical for even enthusiasts like there are here. Try to get your hands on one - it would be great to see how a QFX rig does at 8M pixels.

You may have seen this:
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-High-End-GPUs-Benchmarked-4K-Resolutions


----------



## jimbo02816

Check this out....not my best score but look at temps....put the computer next to air conditioner...I can't believe this

2500k @ 4.5 (45x100) maximum core temps.....44C, 47C, 47C, 47C......VRM temps both 59C max

2 X 7870 Myst crossfire @ 1225/1500 maximum GPU temps...GPU1 64C, GPU2 60C.

Is this unusual? If I'm getting these kinds of temps why aren't others using AC to cool their computers?


----------



## fewness

my 4k run from March, finally turns out to be useful









fewness --- i7 3930k @ 4.6 GHz --- 2 x Titan SLI @ 1071MHz / 3504MHz --- 50.9 FPS ---- 2131


----------



## fewness

Resolution does not have 4k choice yet in the form. I just clicked the multi one.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> my 4k run from March, finally turns out to be useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fewness --- i7 3930k @ 4.6 GHz --- 2 x Titan SLI @ 1071MHz / 3504MHz --- 50.9 FPS ---- 2131


...nice !


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> my 4k run from March, finally turns out to be useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fewness --- i7 3930k @ 4.6 GHz --- 2 x Titan SLI @ 1071MHz / 3504MHz --- 50.9 FPS ---- 2131


Thanks to mention, I didn't think about it.


----------



## lilchronic

my monitor wont downsample to 4k







dont look good downsampled @ 2560x1440 anyway
i need a real 2560 x 1440 monitor


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Check this out....not my best score but look at temps....put the computer next to air conditioner...I can't believe this
> 
> 2500k @ 4.5 (45x100) maximum core temps.....44C, 47C, 47C, 47C......VRM temps both 59C max
> 
> 2 X 7870 Myst crossfire @ 1225/1500 maximum GPU temps...GPU1 64C, GPU2 60C.
> 
> Is this unusual? If I'm getting these kinds of temps why aren't others using AC to cool their computers?


How bad does it stutter in valley?







I just had too


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy (4K)

And it's great to see another user at 4k!!











maybe I can get more out of these cards, still on stock bios...

so - what's the right way to report gpu clock for a titan? I don't think I'm doing it correctly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my monitor wont downsample to 4k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont look good downsampled @ 2560x1440 anyway
> i need a real 2560 x 1440 monitor


huh? downsample?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> huh? downsample?


...Futuremark may be down-sampling on some things, but I don't think Unigine ( >Valley, Heaven) does..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> huh? downsample?


downsampling, custom resolution @ 2560x1440 on a 1080p monitor
http://www.overclock.net/t/1237470/howto-downsampling-custom-res-2100-x-1314-3840-x-2400-in-dx9-dx10-dx11-with-nvidia-cards-directly-selectable-in-the-game/0_20


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> huh? downsample?


From NVidia control panel you can create pretty much any resolution you want...given that your monitor can handle it...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Prototype and test post


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Prototype and test post
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdDd1SUQ1eGRodjZWRTRkS1FSS1U0Wnc&output=html&widget=true


KaRLiTos - *Love it !* ...still working on some (minor) suggestions as I am too busy / locked at work, but you seem to have one of the most popular OCN threads well in-hand anyhow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> downsampling, custom resolution @ 2560x1440 on a 1080p monitor
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1237470/howto-downsampling-custom-res-2100-x-1314-3840-x-2400-in-dx9-dx10-dx11-with-nvidia-cards-directly-selectable-in-the-game/0_20


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> From NVidia control panel you can create pretty much any resolution you want...given that your monitor can handle it...


yup, thanks - i made some custom rez in the nvidia cp for this 4K monitor, trying to increase the refresh rate (a few guys on reduser forum claim to have 4K at >32Hz... probably bs), and a pixel clock tweak. I haven't tried to push a high rez than any of the monitors around here report as "supported", only refresh rates. Looks like it's worth a try tho. One of the few ways to brick an LED panel?









Fewness - if you have the seiki, they're working on a bios flash that should be out in a week or so and there are a few adjustments you can get at by hitting "0000" at the menu top level.

JVC has a HDMI mix that will accept 4 HDMI signals to feed 4K at 60Hz to their newer pro panels which are native 4K/60. Price is way high. it'll come down... nice to dream:

http://pro.jvc.com/prof/attributes/specs.jsp?model_id=MDL102172&feature_id=03


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Prototype and test post
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdDd1SUQ1eGRodjZWRTRkS1FSS1U0Wnc&output=html&widget=true


this looks GREAT!!


----------



## fewness

Sometimes average only does not tell the whole story...look how different the same card(s) can perform...


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup, thanks - i made some custom rez in the nvidia cp for this 4K monitor, trying to increase the refresh rate (a few guys on reduser forum claim to have 4K at >32Hz... probably bs), and a pixel clock tweak. I haven't tried to push a high rez than any of the monitors around here report as "supported", only refresh rates. Looks like it's worth a try tho. One of the few ways to brick an LED panel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fewness - if you have the seiki, they're working on a bios flash that should be out in a week or so and there are a few adjustments you can get at by hitting "0000" at the menu top level.
> 
> JVC has a HDMI mix that will accept 4 HDMI signals to feed 4K at 60Hz to their newer pro panels which are native 4K/60. Price is way high. it'll come down... nice to dream:
> 
> http://pro.jvc.com/prof/attributes/specs.jsp?model_id=MDL102172&feature_id=03


I'm downsampling, unfortunately.







That day I saw the seiki on Amazon I almost hit the add to cart bottom but...
I've tried up to 5760x3240 on my Samsung LED TV it works fine, but only @ 24Hz, not bricked yet...


----------



## alancsalt

So many reposts of that Prototype and Test Post is cruelty to poor bandwidth members


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Sometimes average only does not tell the whole story...look how different the same card(s) can perform...


I know.


----------



## Niexist

What do you guys think, pretty decent score?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think, pretty decent score?


im sure u can get higher


----------



## KaRLiToS

.....


----------



## jeffro37

Here is the valid pic (from post# 4149) Karlitos. Sorry.


----------



## lilchronic

so cmon someone post a 780 already







i no somebodys got 1 right now


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How bad does it stutter in valley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had too


Stutter not bad at all except for that one spot flying over the rock and fps drops to mid 30s.....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> I'm downsampling, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That day I saw the seiki on Amazon I almost hit the add to cart bottom but...
> I've tried up to 5760x3240 on my Samsung LED TV it works fine, but only @ 24Hz, not bricked yet...


BuyDig.com had it for $1099, free shipping within the US. I couldn't resist. I'm curious, what cable(s) did you use to send a 6Kx3K/24Hz signal? and what did the TV report as the received signal?? Or is downsampling at that level "virtual".


----------



## sugarhell

Update:
[email protected] crossfire(1150/1575)--46.8--1957


----------



## Rangerjr1

Update.
[email protected](1250/1850)--52.6--2202


----------



## Koniakki

YEAH!!! Updated score! 95FPS! 3rd place for the 690's! Very happy.
I cant go more than +130core/+560mem. It crashes.

Other changes are I took my poor CPU at 4.9Ghz and installed my 2400Mhz CL11 Kinston PredatorX.

*Koniakki ---- i7-3770K @4.9Ghz ---- ASUS GTX 690 @ 1176/1782 ---- 95 ---- 3974*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That seems low. I got almost 100fps and I can't go over 1179. First problem is you are throttling because your card is going over 70c, second problem is you may not have tried a few basic tweaks. Nvidia control panel things to try: multi display to single display performance, power management to max performance, texture filtering quality to high performance, vsync to off. Then switch to windows basic theme and turn off any background things you can. Don't have any monitoring software running, and only have one monitor plugged in if you have more than one.


Yeah, all @maximum performance/off/auto in NVCP. But I totally forgot to disable aero and change theme to basic. As you can see above it might have helped.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> YEAH!!! Updated score! 95FPS! 3rd place for the 690's! Very happy.
> I cant go more than +130core/+560mem. It crashes.
> 
> Other changes are I took my poor CPU at 4.9Ghz and installed my 2400Mhz CL11 Kinston PredatorX.
> 
> *Koniakki ---- i7-3770K @4.9Ghz ---- ASUS GTX 690 @ 1176/1782 ---- 95 ---- 3973*
> Yeah, all @maximum performance/off/auto in NVCP. But I totally forgot to disable aero and change theme to basic. As you can see above it might have helped.


you should also try game booster







gave me an extra 1-2 fps
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4842-game-booster.html


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you should also try game booster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gave me an extra 1-2 fps
> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4842-game-booster.html


Just tried it. It terminated 12 process, explorer, themes, did some tweaks etc..

It gave me 1 point for 3974 from my current 3973. Better than nothing.. lol!


----------



## lilchronic

still cant beat my own score of 100 fps







but that was @ 5.2 ghz and this run was @ 5ghz
320.18 drivers

and i love my new waterblock's 40c


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> YEAH!!! Updated score! 95FPS! 3rd place for the 690's! Very happy.
> I cant go more than +130core/+560mem. It crashes.


That is a nice score considering you are throttling on both GPUs. Need water cooling to avoid that. Water can also get you a small boost in oc, but nothing big. You can try running Valley at the coldest part of the day, open your case up, and point a floor or desk fan at the card.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Update! Ignore the other 7970 scores i have posted!

Sapphire 7970 1280/1850. FPS: 53.9. Score: 2256.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Update! Ignore the other 7970 scores i have posted!
> 
> Sapphire 7970 1280/1850. FPS: 53.9. Score: 2256.


Nice score there Rangerjr1!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice score there Rangerjr1!


:O Really? Thank you man! Its my first good card, my 7970 matrix sucked to say the least.


----------



## Niexist

I think this is about the best I'm going to get. my max stable overclocks are 1225/1800. Just ran BF3 for about 4 hours on that.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That is a nice score considering you are throttling on both GPUs. Need water cooling to avoid that. Water can also get you a small boost in oc, but nothing big. You can try running Valley at the coldest part of the day, open your case up, and point a floor or desk fan at the card.


Maybe I will do it tonight or in another 6-7months(winter







). But at at +130/+560 in Valley I can finished every time. But even with +5 either on core or mem, it crashes in the first 10-15sec. Oh well. My baby is at its max it seems.

I will leave it be for now.


----------



## Sabertooth365

reckon this is my last offering. with the 320.18 driver.....pretty well chuffed anyway.........


----------



## Niexist

Last one I promise, I ran the gamebooster program and got an extra 0.4 fps which bumps me up one spot lol. I think it's a pretty good showing though.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> 
> 
> Last one I promise, I ran the gamebooster program and got an extra 0.4 fps which bumps me up one spot lol. I think it's a pretty good showing though.


Don't hold yourself to submit all scores you want.









I think I have almost done the new Final Presentation. It is GTX 7xx ready now.









Let me know all your comments, negative like positive ones

Don't forget to scan your mouse on the graphs since they are interractive

...........

removed


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Don't hold yourself to submit all scores you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have almost done the new Final Presentation. It is GTX 7xx ready now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know all your comments, negative like positive ones
> 
> Don't forget to scan your mouse on the graphs since they are interractive
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdDd1SUQ1eGRodjZWRTRkS1FSS1U0Wnc&output=html&widget=true


Update the scores man!


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Ah okay so 680 beats a Titan? Yup.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ah okay so 680 beats a Titan? Yup.


You are seing it wrong, its the GTX 690 that beats it, Obviously.

I just can't wait to have a GTX 780 in the thread.

*Anyone have any comments on the new presentation?*


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You are seing it wrong, its the GTX 690 that beats it, Obviously.
> 
> I just can't wait to have a GTX 780 in the thread.
> 
> *Anyone have any comments on the new presentation?*


Oh what the... brain. UPDATE!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh what the... brain. UPDATE!


I will tonight.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh what the... brain. UPDATE!


...looks very nice !









(...just have to do something about the GTX 670 scores...)


----------



## Yungbenny911

That looks perfect Karlitos!







+ REP.... I will try to do more benchmarking on 1440p. I'll see if i can raise my 660 SLI score a little more. It's cool to see that the 680 SLI is just 10 FPS Faster


----------



## Joa3d43

*Joa3d43* -- i7 *3970X* -- *Quad* SLI GTX *670* -- FPS = *147.6* SCORE = *6176*


----------



## devilhead

hehe, beated HD 7950 QuadFire 147,3 by 0.3fps







)) thats nice !


----------



## devilhead

just having fun with stock cooler, Asus gtx 680


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You are seing it wrong, its the GTX 690 that beats it, Obviously.
> 
> I just can't wait to have a GTX 780 in the thread.
> 
> *Anyone have any comments on the new presentation?*


It looks very nice! Does Google graph have statistical functions? Including the SEM for each bar helps with understanding the value for each card. If you don't have MS Office (and can't stand what they did to OpenOffice!) Kingsoft has a fairly decent free Excel equivalent.

http://www.kingsoftstore.com/spreadsheets-free


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> BuyDig.com had it for $1099, free shipping within the US. I couldn't resist. I'm curious, what cable(s) did you use to send a 6Kx3K/24Hz signal? and what did the TV report as the received signal?? Or is downsampling at that level "virtual".


single HDMI-HDMI or DVI-HDMI, either one will work. TV is on 1080p/24Hz mode. If you use Fraps to do a screen cap you will actually get a 5760x3240 picture.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It looks very nice! Does Google graph have statistical functions? Including the SEM for each bar helps with understanding the value for each card. If you don't have MS Office (and can't stand what they did to OpenOffice!) Kingsoft has a fairly decent free Excel equivalent.
> 
> http://www.kingsoftstore.com/spreadsheets-free


Thank you for the tip







Actually I have Microsoft Office 2010 and 2013 but they are not live like Google Charts. (online)

The good thing with google charts is I don't have to modify the graphs every time I enter a new results in the charts and the graphs are interractive, if you scan your mouse on the graph bars, you see the results.
The results are all calculated automatically because I used some formulas. Its more work than it look likes.

But I really do prefer making graphs with Microsoft Excel. See the differences











*OP UPDATED* with the Version 2.7 ?

I gave the *version number 2.7* because its the second version of the main OP and the .7 is because of the new GTX 7xx series arrival.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thank you for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have Microsoft Office 2010 and 2013 but they are not live like Google Charts. (online)
> 
> The good thing with google charts is I don't have to modify the graphs every time I enter a new results in the charts and the graphs are interractive, if you scan your mouse on the graph bars, you see the results.
> The results are all calculated automatically because I used some formulas. Its more work than it look likes.
> 
> But I really do prefer making graphs with Microsoft Excel. See the differences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OP UPDATED* with the Version 2.7 ?
> 
> I gave the *version number 2.7* because its the second version of the main OP and the .7 is because of the new GTX 7xx series arrival.


"got the tools and the talent"









the mouse-over feature is hard to do any other way. V nice work!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> single HDMI-HDMI or DVI-HDMI, either one will work. TV is on 1080p/24Hz mode. If you use Fraps to do a screen cap you will actually get a 5760x3240 picture.


not sure that hdmi 1.4 could carry that signal density anyway?


----------



## Koniakki

Hey Karl! Those new changes look amazing man! Keep the great work up!

Also just in case you missed my updated score here's the post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4200#post_20028432

Thanks man.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure that hdmi 1.4 could carry that signal density anyway?


That's a good point and I don't think any single cable can pass 9xHD signal. But I do see a more detailed and less aliased picture on the screen. I was thinking maybe the GPU only send a downsampled signal to the TV but that wouldn't explain why the TV cannot accept this resolution @ 60Hz. The TV does ask to lower the frequency to 24Hz. Some program like 3DMark can downsample by itself. In that case GPU is calculating @ super-HD resolution as you can see the fps drops, but if you try Fraps to capture the screen, it's always only the downsampled screen size. But in the case of customized super-HD resolution, Fraps can capture the actual super-HD resolution frame. Anyway, I don't fully understand it but it's fun to play with









BTW it can even do resolutions like 5760x1080 on my 16:9 TV screen. You will see a long strip of the desktop or gaming area in the middle part of the TV. So funny.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I find it interesting that according to this thread the 3770K is more popular than the 3570K while with SB the 2500K was unquestionably more popular than the 2600K. What changed?


----------



## Proxish

*Proxish - i7 3770K - Dual SLi GTX 660 Twin Frozr - FPS: 64.5 - Score: 2700*


----------



## Yungbenny911

This is my PC's Limit







... Definitely can't go any further...









*1440p*
Yungbenny911--- i7-3770k @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 660 SLI --- 1293 (Max core) /3384 (Mem) --- 38.9 --- 1627



*1080p*
Yungbenny911--- i7-3770k @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 660 SLI --- 1293 (Max core) /3384 (Mem) --- 67.6 --- 2828


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> just having fun with stock cooler, Asus gtx 680


...DirectCUii ? I like those - all my 670ies are stock air-cooled, and all but one are Asus DirectCUii


----------



## michael-ocn

New nvidia 320.18 driver + new evga bios = a new 1080p score.

michael-ocn --- i7 875k @ 3.89Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1306 / 3610 ---- 50.6 FPS ---- 2119

The new bios bought a slightly higher mem clock but the new drivers are what really mattered. My old top score was 2049 @ 49fps.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@Koniakki*, don't forget to fill the form next time.



I suck with Photo editing, I used paint to do this banner.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

New Driver 320.18 GTX660SC OC 1345/3554

I'm new here, I filled out the form, but for the post number question I didn't know what it wanted so just entered 1.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *@Koniakki*, don't forget to fill the form next time.


Got it!







I forgot to fill it for the update!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I suck with Photo editing, I used paint to do this banner.


Well sir, I beg to differ.. Since most of us the below image is the best we can do in MS Paint, I can say with confidence the word "suck" above doesn't suit you!


----------



## Evangelion

http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Evange1ion/media/benchy_zpsb0933a94.png.html

http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Evange1ion/media/benchy2_zps850f4243.png.html


----------



## Joa3d43

*Joa3d43* -- i7 *3970X* -- *Quad* SLI GTX *670* -- FPS = *147.8* -- SCORE = *6184*


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> New Driver 320.18 GTX660SC OC 1345/3554
> 
> I'm new here, I filled out the form, but for the post number question I didn't know what it wanted so just entered 1.


Your post is #4241, see the header just above your post.

@Evangelion, nice new 780 u got there


----------



## ahnafakeef

ahnafakeef -- i7 3770K @3.5GHz -- GTX Titan -- 1202/1877 -- 79.7 -- 3334


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Evange1ion/media/benchy_zpsb0933a94.png.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Evange1ion/media/benchy2_zps850f4243.png.html


wow.

@ op, is it too much to ask for another chart showing % performance with the 780 as reference (100%)? that is, when we get enough entries (not sure what number this is)

you can pick which one should be reference.

+rep, btw.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wow.
> 
> @ op, is it too much to ask for another chart showing % performance with the 780 as reference (100%)? that is, when we get enough entries (not sure what number this is)
> 
> you can pick which one should be reference.
> 
> +rep, btw.


Hey man and thanks.

Can you elaborate a bit on what you mean and I'll be pleased to do it. If you mean a graph for the GTX 780 scaling, i'll do it for sure.

I think I understand what you mean. Do you mean something like this?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey man and thanks.
> 
> Can you elaborate a bit on what you mean and I'll be pleased to do it. If you mean a graph for the GTX 780 scaling, i'll do it for sure.
> 
> I think I understand what you mean. Do you mean something like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yes.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Your post is #4241, see the header just above your post.
> 
> @Evangelion, nice new 780 u got there


Thank you, I redid the form and entered the correct post number. I did the form first before I posted so that probably confused me.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> Thank you, I redid the form and entered the correct post number. I did the form first before I posted so that probably confused me.


Thanks, I would have corrected it though.









I verify every entries.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*


----------



## Jpmboy

a little better... seems like one of the cards is dragging anchor


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a little better... seems like one of the cards is dragging anchor


...great run, though









...re one card dragging anchor, looks like both run nice and cool (43C) per your screen shot...I presume you have test-run this w/PrecisionX minimized in the systems tray (yes, costs some score points, but...) to see the difference in 'top GPU MHz' between the two ? How much is the difference ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...great run, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...re one card dragging anchor, looks like both run nice and cool (43C) per your screen shot...I presume you have test-run this w/PrecisionX minimized in the systems tray (yes, costs some score points, but...) to see the difference in 'top GPU MHz' between the two ? How much is the difference ?


Yeah - in precision (or open hardware monitor) one card locks at 1163, the other at 1124MHz, memory clocks are same, shader is stepped the same as gpu clocks. Both hold 99% load for most of the run. I probably should flash the bios on both (on OEM bios ATM). oh - I really do not turn off any services or any sys tray stuff... I should? See pic...

Untitled.png 391k .png file


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - in precision (or open hardware monitor) one card locks at 1163, the other at 1124MHz, memory clocks are same, shader is stepped the same as gpu clocks. Both hold 99% load for most of the run. I probably should flash the bios on both (on OEM bios ATM).


...you're right - that difference should be manageable w/bios flash.

..I run 5x GTX 670 (between 2 machines) in various configs...the 'slowest' doesn't want to do more than 1202, the fastest two are both well over 1300 - but the 'first two' cards are the key...after some (mild not wild) bios mods, I got the first two to run at identical Precision X-observed top speed...and all 5 cards' GPU mem clock very high, fortunately...speaking of mem, fast system mem timings also help greatly in Valley - Unigine seems to be particularly 'memory sensitive'


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...you're right - that difference should be manageable w/bios flash.
> 
> ..I run 5x GTX 670 (between 2 machines) in various configs...the 'slowest' doesn't want to do more than 1202, the fastest two are both well over 1300 - but the 'first two' cards are the key...after some (mild not wild) bios mods, I got the first two to run at identical Precision X-observed top speed...and all 5 cards' GPU mem clock very high, fortunately...speaking of mem, fast system mem timings also help greatly in Valley - Unigine seems to be particularly 'memory sensitive'


thanks for the tips!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks for the tips!


...hope they help - though your 5400+ in SLI is 'up there' already


----------



## Daddeo2




----------



## devilhead

Fail...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Its AMD 7870 XT Crossfire, lol


----------



## devilhead

whaaa







i'm blind DD thats goodone







lol


----------



## Sabertooth365

Dont Think it will push me up the chart ... ,1 FPS gives us a score 2150







........ i´ll keep squeezing .........









Charts are looking good Karlitos m8


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Think it will push me up the chart ... ,1 FPS gives us a score 2150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ i´ll keep squeezing .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charts are looking good Karlitos m8


nice run on that 670, thats what i had before i got another 670









deleted my 100fps score on accident but i got this one







close enough


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice run on that 670, thats what i had before i got another 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deleted my 100fps score on accident but i got this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close enough


Hey, whats your single GPU score







?


----------



## Sabertooth365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice run on that 670, thats what i had before i got another 670


----------



## Sabertooth365

thx lilchronic .....really fancy getting Another 670 but a 780 seems a good call in the near future..............price depending of course !


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey, whats your single GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


less than yours







51.4 was my single card but that was months ago. i might be able to beat you now lolz








Quote:


> thx lilchronic .....really fancy getting Another 670 but a 780 seems a good call in the near future..............price depending of course !


i want a 780 too, well i want two of them


----------



## Sabertooth365

lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> less than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51.4 was my single card but that was months ago. i might be able to beat you now lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want a 780 too, well i want two of them


...similar 'problems' here re 670 vs 780ies decisions...









...my best 670 single run was FPS 52.1 / SCORE *2179* a few weeks back , best doubles 100.0 / *4185,* best triples 135 / *5646* and best quads 147.8 / *6184*

...I am looking at 3 or 4 780ies but not sure if the improvement would be worth it...hoping for non-ref' PCB 780ies - or wait until Maxwell / Volcanic Island comes out - decisions, decisions


----------



## 47 Knucklehead




----------



## criminal




----------



## lilchronic

quick run with stock bios 1340/1827 single 670 ftw, im able to get 1398/1852 with modded bios but it throttles alot sometime making my score lower


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> quick run with stock bios 1340/1827 single 670 ftw, im able to get 1398/1852 with modded bios but it throttles alot sometime making my score lower


...that could be more than throttling - looks like 1 of the 2 cards dropped off completely...happens sometimes in Valley when GPU/mem is set too high, but can't be sure...1340/1827 in bios PLUS PrecisionX adjustments should give you plenty room...also, try to get both GPUs to actually run at the same speed per PrecisionX readouts.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that could be more than throttling - looks like 1 of the 2 cards dropped off completely...happens sometimes in Valley when GPU/mem is set too high, but can't be sure...1340/1827 in bios PLUS PrecisionX adjustments should give you plenty room...also, try to get both GPUs to actually run at the same speed per PrecisionX readouts.


no thats my single card run with stock bios, i disabled sli. with modded bios it throttles but only my first card does it the second card never throttles with modded bios

EDIT: they do run at the same speed in percison its just that the modded card reads different in vally, i only run one of my cards with modded bios so it can keep up with my first card


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no thats my single card run with stock bios, i disabled sli. with modded bios it throttles but only my first card does it the second card never throttles with modded bios
> EDIT: they do run at the same speed in percison its just that the modded card reads different in vally, i only run one of my cards with modded bios so it can keep up with my first card


...the pic shows two cards in the core area and top left - I realize now that you disabled the 2nd card but the moment it boots up and sees the 2nd slot (as Valley obviously also did) occupied, it will still adjust for that...if you take one card out, I reckon your score may actually go up !

I'll rerun my 'scaling' numbers from last week (posted here) with the new drivers and also the PCIe 3 patch installed which I didn't use before... the point is whether it is worthwhile for us to upgrade to 780ies, with well-performing 670ies...I guess it also comes down to what monitors, surround view etc.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...the pic shows two cards in the core area and top left - I realize now that you disabled the 2nd card but the moment it boots up and sees the 2nd slot (as Valley obviously also did) occupied, it will still adjust for that...if you take one card out, I reckon your score may actually go up !
> 
> I'll rerun my 'scaling' numbers from last week (posted here) with the new drivers and also the PCIe 3 patch installed which I didn't use before... the point is whether it is worthwhile for us to upgrade to 780ies, with well-performing 670ies...I guess it also comes down to what monitors, surround view etc.


taking one out is not an option since there watered cooled







but my mobo does have a switch to turn off the pcie slots so i could try that. also i did beat you single 670 score









about the 780's i really want two!, i could sell my two 670's and get a 780 then in another month or two get another 780







one 670 didnt quite cut it for me @ 1080p but with 1 780 for a month or 2 untill i get money for a second 780 i think i can handle that as long as i can get 60fps with maxed out graphics


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> taking one out is not an option since there watered cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my mobo does have a switch to turn off the pcie slots so i could try that. also i did beat you single 670 score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the 780's i really want two!, i could sell my two 670's and get a 780 then in another month or two get another 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one 670 didnt quite cut it for me @ 1080p but with 1 780 for a month or 2 untill i get money for a second 780 i think i can handle that as long as i can get 60fps with maxed out graphics


Your two 670s crush a Titan, so one 780 would be an even bigger drop. I can't imagine there is anything out there that needs two 780s for 1080p. Your cards can give you 60fps in any game up to 2560x1600 if you are willing to turn down the AA a bit, and at higher resolutions AA isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## zinfinion

*zinfinion ---- i5 2500k @ 4.0 Ghz ---- GTX 780 ; 1163 / 3557 ---- 70.2 ---- 2936*



First 780?







Edit: Nope, guess not.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Evange1ion/media/benchy_zpsb0933a94.png.html
> 
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Evange1ion/media/benchy2_zps850f4243.png.html


wow very nice.

Stock clock everything 660's in SLI



This bench loves memory bandwidth. Just +200 on the memory



+25 Core, +400 mem



All 150% Target Power


----------



## lilchronic

hmmmm decisions decisions







^^^ nice card you got there


----------



## Devnant

Here are mine.

Single:


SLI:


----------



## sugarhell

You guys before post you should read the OP how to submit your score. On the last pages i saw more than 4 wrong post


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> You guys before post you should read the OP how to submit your score. On the last pages i saw more than 4 wrong post


they will realize it when there not on the chart then beg karlitos to update there score. lolz


----------



## Evangelion

http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Evange1ion/media/00005_zps9d273f83.png.html

http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Evange1ion/media/overclockbench_zps1e7c4a35.png.html


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Evange1ion/media/00005_zps9d273f83.png.html
> 
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Evange1ion/media/overclockbench_zps1e7c4a35.png.html


Settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Some time ago, did Karlitos ask that we disable the iGPU for this benchmark?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes, we have to disable iGPU

But its not only my decision, it's on everyone's demand


----------



## Devnant

Dunno if 1440p is still being used, but here you go. SLI TITANs @ 1440p:


----------



## Evangelion

I ran the benchmark with a small overclock. I used EVGA Precision for this OC. I set the Power Target to 106%, the Temp Target to 95c, GPU Clock Offset to +150MHz, and the Mem Clock Offset to +350MHz. The GPU went up to 1137MHz - 1150MHz and the temps stayed around 81c to 85c.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Would be so nice if there was someone with dual 6970's (or 6950's) I could do a 'game' with. About who can achieve the highest frames. Im jealous of the owners of a popular GPU, trying to beat other peoples scores!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> taking one out is not an option since there watered cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my mobo does have a switch to turn off the pcie slots so i could try that. also i did beat you single 670 score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the 780's i really want two!, i could sell my two 670's and get a 780 then in another month or two get another 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one 670 didnt quite cut it for me @ 1080p but with 1 780 for a month or 2 untill i get money for a second 780 i think i can handle that as long as i can get 60fps with maxed out graphics


...well, as I said, old drivers and PCIe2 instead of PCIe3....here is my PCIe3 single-card run w/the latest drivers


...could have just posted this (single score point higher







) but I am reworking my 'scaling post' from last week with PCIe3 and updated drivers for Quads, Tri-SLI and SLi


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







...it really isn't a competition as I'm running the CPU *125MHz below* top speed...but since I can't do quad-SLI and top-CPU-speed at the same time until I solve a PSU limitation and since I'm much more interested in seeing scaling between GK104, GK110 and also 7970/7990ies (Tsm106 posted some), that will have to do...









...I really do wonder about scaling re GK 110s (Titans and 780s) between 3 and 4 cards, as I'm considering them for a multi-monitor upgrade...or may be not, depending on more info on '4k' ...as I said, decisions, decisions...









'bon weekend' everyone


----------



## KaRLiToS

Added two more graphs in the OP

Look for them


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Added two more graphs in the OP
> 
> Look for them


...great look and very informative ! BTW, you're well on your way towards 5000 posts in your thread - we should have a lottery re what week you hit that - 1st prize = choice of 7990 or Titan !

...OCN better buy you a dinner w/a nice bottle of wine soon


----------



## Jpmboy

so I got a little more out of these titans... ~ 2fps. Probably need to flash the bios' to go higher. When using nvflash with two cards (and not wanting to pull one - they're WC'd) what's the proper command? Or the OC formula has PCIE slot switches...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...it really isn't a competition


nah... of course not


----------



## Alatar

Joining the 80fps single GPU club while my card is still on stock cooling. Wanted to see the difference between stock, water and water + mod.



It's funny how ambient temps being almost 10C higher than in the winter kills your OC on air cooling lol.


----------



## sugarhell

Yeah come on Greece with 35 ambient and then you will kill your oc.


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Fail...


Sorry. Did I do something wrong? I'm new to this stuff and still trying to learn.


----------



## KaRLiToS

535 entries









*@Evangelion* : Please disable iGPU.

*@Devnant*, *47 Knucklehead*: Please Post a valid screenshot for each resolution, check the OP for the "How-To"

*@MAIDEN666*: You filled the form but I never saw your screenshot.

*Thanks to all for making this thread a success*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Stay Puft

We keep moving on up. +30 core, +400 Mem, 150% TP



They are screaming for water badly


----------



## zinfinion

Thanks for the add KaRLiToS! #26 on the single GPU list, woooooo!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...great look and very informative ! BTW, you're well on your way towards 5000 posts in your thread - we should have a lottery re what week you hit that - 1st prize = choice of 7990 or Titan !
> 
> ...OCN better buy you a dinner w/a nice bottle of wine soon


I actually started this thread, ask Karlitos!









Of course it sucked before he took it over!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Btw Karlitos, what happened to my 1440p score? It was updated (post #4166) but now its gone? It was 91.5FPS...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I actually started this thread, ask Karlitos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it sucked before he took it over!


how do you transfer a Thread to another person?







. Just curious


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> how do you transfer a Thread to another person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just curious


Secret backdoor handshake in the nether regions of OCN. Its simply hush hush so stop asking


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ftw420 had to switch it over iirc. Actually, I believe I started a Valley thread when it first released and Karlitos started another one the next day. He asked me if it was OK to merge them and I agreed as long as I could have the second post for some graphs and stuff that I was working on for my thread. Karlitos then made about a thousand amazing graphs and I just gave up on my post!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I actually started this thread, ask Karlitos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it sucked before he took it over!


...sorry - didn't know - but OCN can buy two dinners and two bottles







- btw, what do you guys think about the '5000 post' GPU draw idea to celebrate ?


----------



## Alatar

Mods and editors have this option:


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> nah... of course not


...that I do at HWBot









...I was talking about updating *this* (and also add graphs w/AMD and GK110 info):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4090#post_19992749


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry - didn't know - but OCN can buy two dinners and two bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - btw, what do you guys think about the '5000 post' GPU draw idea to celebrate ?


Lol, no I was just messing with Karlitos there! He deserves all the credit in the world for this awesome thread!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yeah Majin SSJ Eric created it a couple of hours before I posted mine, but I didn't notice, I was creating mine in the mean time. I was first on the Unigine Valley News thread but honestly I never knew someone else would create it.










GTX 680 Price = 490$ (Cost 10.10$ per FPS) (48,5fps)
GTX 780 Price = 665$ (Cost 9.51$ per FPS) (70 fps)

Gives this


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yeah Majin SSJ Eric created it a couple of hours before I posted mine, but I didn't notice, I was creating mine one in the mean time. I was first on the Unigine Valley News thread but honestly I never knew someone else would create it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 680 Price = 490$ (Cost 10.10$ per FPS) (48,5fps)
> GTX 780 Price = 665$ (Cost 9.51$ per FPS) (70 fps)
> 
> Gives this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...and I have never before seen a thread run as complete, comprehensive and consistently. Really amazing KaRLiToS


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, no I was just messing with Karlitos there! He deserves all the credit in the world for this awesome thread!


...well, up here (Canada's West Coast) it is a (gorgeous) FULL MOON tonight, so you never know







...btw, do you know of any quad-sli Titan folks who have 'Valley' results re an update on a GPU scaling post ? I have seen some in 'Heaven', but not too much posted in 'Valley'


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's a very interesting chart Karl! Shows that the best properly high end setup in terms of value anyway is the CF 7950's...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's a very interesting chart Karl! Shows that the best properly high end setup in terms of value anyway is the CF 7950's...


I used those prices for the charts. If some are a little offset, feel free to tell me.

(Gtx 660ti and GTX 660 are together and same thing for HD 7870 and HD 7870 XT)


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks guys
> I used those prices for the charts. If some are a little offset, feel free to tell me.
> 
> (Gtx 660ti and GTX 660 are together and same thing for HD 7870 and HD 7870 XT)


Need to update the 660 SLI price. Its more like 400 instead of 500 now


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Need to update the 660 SLI price. Its more like 400 instead of 500 now


But like I said, GTX 660 and GTX 660ti are combined. The Graph will be so big if I had more cards, I might do it.









*@MAIDENMK*: Subscribe to OCN and post your screenshot in the thread, otherwise, I cannot post your score. (Takes 2 minutes and post a valid screenshot like this  )


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> ahnafakeef -- i7 3770K @3.5GHz -- GTX Titan -- 1202/1877 -- 79.7 -- 3334


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Here are mine.
> 
> Single:
> 
> 
> SLI:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> [email protected] 1228/1805


ttnuagmada-
What happened to your " suck it Titan owners" comment?


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> ttnuagmada-
> What happened to your " suck it Titan owners" comment?


I guess people were taking it too personal.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> I guess people were taking it too personal.


Can't imagine why?


----------



## ttnuagmada

Wow. Someone took it so personal that they even deleted my submission after it had been edited. Paper-thin skin around here it seems.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can't imagine why?


I know right?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Took me like 5 seconds to pull this one off with one of my Titans...



Never really did do any proper testing of my best single card...


----------



## ttnuagmada

I think you guys took me waay to seriously.


----------



## lilchronic

lol 780's and titans are weak GET SOME










i really want 2 780 lightnings or classies really bad


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol 780's and titans are week GET SOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really want 2 780 lightnings or classies really bad


Which week







?


----------



## Alatar

Is driver setting tweaking allowed for these scores btw, couldn't find it mentioned anywhere.

I mean obviously removing the tess with AMD is bad but is Nvidia's performance/quality mode tweaking allowed?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Is driver setting tweaking allowed for these scores btw, couldn't find it mentioned anywhere.
> 
> I mean obviously removing the tess with AMD is bad but is Nvidia's performance/quality mode tweaking allowed?


I should try removing tess. Should be interesting!


----------



## Alatar

removing/disabling tess is commonly used for 3dmark11 on hwbot for example but it's against futuremark's rules. And it's also disallowed here.

I mean perf/quality settings for my Titan can make a 3-4fps difference so I want to know if those are allowed.


----------



## KaRLiToS

No its not allowed.


----------



## ski-bum

Got a little more out of my one STOCK bios Titan.

i7-3930.......(1) Titan..... 1372/3780.....................75.9..............3175


----------



## Feud

Still playing around with my GTX 690 but heres +100 Core and +500 Memory. Probably will try higher once I get my liquid rebuilt and a block on my 690.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, up here (Canada's West Coast) it is a (gorgeous) FULL MOON tonight, so you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...btw, do you know of any quad-sli Titan folks who have 'Valley' results re an update on a GPU scaling post ? I have seen some in 'Heaven', but not too much posted in 'Valley'


where's the gpu scaling thread?


----------



## Devnant

Sorry for not reading the entire OP. Here we go again:

Single (SLI disabled):

SLI:

SLI 1440p:


PS: single is actually 0.2 FPS below first posts, but meh. Couldn't bother.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Still playing around with my GTX 690 but heres +100 Core and +500 Memory. Probably will try higher once I get my liquid rebuilt and a block on my 690.










That's around my first score(92FPS) with +115-125core/+450-525mem. Values are approx. because I don't recall the exact ones but they are between the ones mentioned.

My stable clocks are +130/+560. Try +150/+575 and take it -5mhz down from there each time its fails/crashes. Again numbers suggested are just for reference as a start.

Btw fan speed is at 95% when benchmarking obviously.


----------



## NRD

Hey guys, Can I join?

*NRD - - - i5 2500k @ 4.5 GHz - - - - GTX 780 ; 1215/3549 - - - - 74 - - - - 3096*



Edit: fixed format, sorry!

Edit 2 : I did not realize that tweaking the nv settings was not allowed, new score incoming.

Edit the third: Okay turned off texture filter optimization and realized that I could actually get up past 7000MHz effective on the memory by moving back on the core to 1215MHz and added a few fps to my score


----------



## Devnant

New improvements! Here we go!

Single (SLI disabled)
Devnant --- [email protected] ---- GTX Titan ; 1176/ 3756 ---- 81.4 ---- 3408



SLI

Devnant --- [email protected] ---- GTX Titan ; 1176/ 3756 ---- 136.7 ---- 5719


----------



## Devnant

SLI 1440 (for what it's worth):

Devnant --- [email protected] ---- GTX Titan ; 1176/ 3703 ---- 95.4 ---- 3990


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Got a little more out of my one STOCK bios Titan.
> 
> i7-3930.......(1) Titan..... 1372/3780.....................75.9..............3175


I will take this as an example.











Guys this is the right way to submit a score. Not just a screenshot.

You post here the info and the screenshot and then you fill the form.Make the life of OP easier.We had attempts of cheating so please follow the instructions


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Which week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


lol u funny, next weak


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> removing/disabling tess is commonly used for 3dmark11 on hwbot for example but it's against futuremark's rules. And it's also disallowed here.
> 
> I mean perf/quality settings for my Titan can make a 3-4fps difference so I want to know if those are allowed.


is this what your talking about textur filtering?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> is this what your talking about textur filtering?




putting that on performance instead of quality will net you a few extra fps. But apparently it's not allowed.


----------



## lilchronic

awww snap







with texture filtering- high performance


----------



## Alatar

The driver tweaks aren't allowed in this thread...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The driver tweaks aren't allowed in this thread...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> awww snap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with texture filtering- high performance


It's not like you will get 10 fps









Lilchronic, from 100 fps to 101.8 fps. I don't think it's really worth it.

We rely on everyone's honesty.


----------



## Alatar

If those runs count then I'd have this one lol



And it's with lower clocks than my sub...

it's still a change but it was achieved by an IQ decrease due to the driver tweak...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Can someone please tell me how I can better my score in Valley 1.0?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The driver tweaks aren't allowed in this thread...


i think thats a fine policy, but it i don't think it was that way in the past, and i think its impossible to enforce. i'm pretty certain that some scores in the chart were produced with 'performance texture filtering' setting in the nvp.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It's not like you will get 10 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilchronic, from 100 fps to 101.8 fps. I don't think it's really worth it.
> 
> We rely on everyone's honesty.


i did another run with the thing alatar said


now i think i figured out how some of those single 670's with lower clocks beat my score, dam cheaters


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> i think thats a fine policy, but it i don't think it was that way in the past, and i think its impossible to enforce. i'm pretty certain that some scores in the chart were produced with 'performance texture filtering' setting in the nvp.


I know that it's impossible to enforce which makes the whole situation a bit annoying. Don't know what sort of score you're competing against.

Sure it doesn't really do that much but still, 1-3fps is something.

Also if you guys want to squeeze a few points extra some really easy ways to do that in pretty much everything is just to change the windows theme to classic, end explorer.exe for the duration of the bench, and make the priority of the unigine engine (or whatever bench you're running) process real time.


----------



## NRD

Okay I updated my original post and filled the form out again. Here's what I ended up with:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Okay I updated my original post and filled the form out again. Here's what I ended up with:


Can you disable that Geforce 210?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I know that it's impossible to enforce which makes the whole situation a bit annoying. Don't know what sort of score you're competing against.
> 
> Sure it doesn't really do that much but still, 1-3fps is something.
> 
> Also if you guys want to squeeze a few points extra some really easy ways to do that in pretty much everything is just to change the windows theme to classic, end explorer.exe for the duration of the bench, and *make the priority of the unigine engine (or whatever bench you're running) process real time*.


How do I do that? Can someone please tell me?

I know how to do the other ones, thanks for letting me know that they help. I'll see if I can get an improvement by following these methods. In the meantime, can someone please give me some more pointers as to how I can better my scores? Thanks a lot!


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you disable that Geforce 210?


How would I go about doing that? I already turned off the monitor that it runs (my tv) in the NV control panel, short of removing it how can I disable it? I didn't see an option for it in the device manager preferences.


----------



## sugarhell

Go to task manager->Find under the tab processes the valley.exe right click->Set priority high or real time


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I know that it's impossible to enforce which makes the whole situation a bit annoying. Don't know what sort of score you're competing against.
> 
> Sure it doesn't really do that much but still, 1-3fps is something.
> 
> Also if you guys want to squeeze a few points extra some really easy ways to do that in pretty much everything is just to change the windows theme to classic, end explorer.exe for the duration of the bench, and make the priority of the unigine engine (or whatever bench you're running) process real time.


Thanks for the tips Alatar!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I know that it's impossible to enforce which makes the whole situation a bit annoying. Don't know what sort of score you're competing against..


I'm not competing against any particular scores, but do like to see a better than average score for my particular card (human nature), and to see that my older first gen i7 is still kickin, and to see that my type of card does well overall in the rankings. At least the last two scores I posted here had that 'high performance filtering' setting. I did that after becoming aware of other scores being posted like that and there was discussion here about it. The way i remember it was that it was "ok". Probably others remember it that way too.

The difference is very small so i don't think it wrecks the dataset having a mix in there, but it is in there.

Next time there's a driver update that brings performance improvements to Valley, folks will be posting new higher scores. If you want to clean up the dataset, maybe that's the time to do it. If the entry form had an entry for how that setting was set, and it didn't accept submissions w/o the 'Quality' setting being in that field... folks would know and most would comply.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can someone please tell me how I can better my score in Valley 1.0?


u can try running game booster i use that to bench and game. it does help a lil


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I know that it's impossible to enforce which makes the whole situation a bit annoying. Don't know what sort of score you're competing against.
> 
> Sure it doesn't really do that much but still, 1-3fps is something.
> 
> Also if you guys want to squeeze a few points extra some really easy ways to do that in pretty much everything is just to change the windows theme to classic, end explorer.exe for the duration of the bench, and make the priority of the unigine engine (or whatever bench you're running) process real time.


Thanks much...some of this I knew, some of it I didn't







...have to try this out next week ! One 'tip' and something I did finally do is to add separate drives with a 'lean' Windows 7 install I can boot from as my main systems have massive things like Microsoft SQL Enterprise, IIS Web Server etc running...and beyond that, looking at Windows' Resource Manager, it is just shocking how much is actually running on a typical machine - presumably, each costing a few CPU cycles.

*Alatar* - any experience with Windows 8 (vs WIndows 7 64) and performance deltas in Valley, 3D11, 3DMark etc ?


----------



## sugarhell

With windows 8 you will get better results. From 1-5%


----------



## Rangerjr1

Lilchronic. I think you made fun of my 7970 Matrix calling it weak when you beat me in Valley with a 670! We got a beef man! Can you beat me now? (my 7970 ref card is a bit better as you might expect







)


----------



## Jpmboy

whoa - thought I saw some artifacts in the first few scenes... then it was okay. was sure it would choke







. Does disabling a couple of services hitting the cpu for 0.04% make a significant difference? (guess the only way to know is to try...)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lilchronic. I think you made fun of my 7970 Matrix calling it weak when you beat me in Valley with a 670! We got a beef man! Can you beat me now? (my 7970 ref card is a bit better as you might expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


any card that beats my cards are WEAK!








here is a quick run i did yesterday single card


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> any card that beats my cards are weak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a quick run i did yesterday single card


BEAT YOU!!! Your card is WEAK!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm not competing against any particular scores, but do like to see a better than average score for my particular card (human nature), and to see that my older first gen i7 is still kickin, and to see that my type of card does well overall in the rankings. At least the last two scores I posted here had that 'high performance filtering' setting. I did that after becoming aware of other scores being posted like that and there was discussion here about it. The way i remember it was that it was "ok". Probably others remember it that way too.
> 
> *The difference is very small so i don't think it wrecks the dataset having a mix in there, but it is in there.*
> 
> Next time there's a driver update that brings performance improvements to Valley, folks will be posting new higher scores. *If you want to clean up the dataset,* maybe that's the time to do it. If the entry form had an entry for how that setting was set, and it didn't accept submissions w/o the 'Quality' setting being in that field... folks would know and most would comply.


I don't know if I want to clean up the data sheet







. There are so many people that its precious data. Also, there are many setups with different cards and if people want to cheat, there will be some cheaters for every setups, not only the GTX 670 (example). So it will always be equilibrated.

Like I said, we rely on every members' honesty for this competiton.

And for an example to show you how a single "fake" entry will never "wrecks" the datasheet: out of 49 results with GTX 670, we have a 47fps average. And the highest score is 55.5 fps.

This is what happen if I add *10* fake scores with 60 fps results. (So an entry with a 1.3 fps boost won't change the Graphs guys.







)


_The GTX 670 with the 10 fake results have a total of 59 results obviously_


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *Alatar* - any experience with Windows 8 (vs WIndows 7 64) and performance deltas in Valley, 3D11, 3DMark etc ?


I don't use tablet OSes









but yeah, if you really want to look into tweaking you need to have a good light windows installation etc. Test different driver settings for different apps. Honestly I'm too lazy to do any of that. I have a bloated installation and so on.

Also for 3dmarks, especially vantage you should look into LOD tweaking. Can give quite a few percent of extra perf. Some info on that here: http://ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=931&sel_lang=english though these are disallowed in quite a lot of places so always look for rules!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> BEAT YOU!!! Your card is WEAK!


yea but i got 670's


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa - thought I saw some artifacts in the first few scenes... then it was okay. was sure it would choke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Does disabling a couple of services hitting the cpu for 0.04% make a significant difference? (guess the only way to know is to try...)


...nice score ! I need 3x 670ies to (almost) do that. Re. artifacts, Valley is kind of strange...I have been at what I thought was the limit for GPU mem speed (some light artifacts in the first scenes) and they would go away by backing off GPU mem speed...but they would also go away by increasing it ?! There seem to be 'ranges' of GPU MHz-toGPU-mem speed ratios which work better together, at least in Valley.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea but i got 670's


I have a 7950 sitting around. Want me to beat you in Dual GPU aswell







?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I have a 7950 sitting around. Want me to beat you in Dual GPU aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


bring it


----------



## lilchronic

i have yet to see vally shoot arifacts on me, if i oc mem to high it will just crash and ill get alot less fps. but with heaven bench i get artifacts if i go over 1827mhz


----------



## Rangerjr1

New single GPU score guys!

Reference Sapphire 7970 @ 1295/1850. Score: 2279. FPS: 54.5.



Edit: Screenshot shows its running at 1125 on core and 1800 on memory which is 24/7 clocks. I changed OC profile after run and then did a screenshot. Which i did because the first screenshot had a huge artifact in the middle of it happening at that exact second when i screenshotted. ill upload it as proof.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I don't use tablet OSes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah, if you really want to look into tweaking you need to have a good light windows installation etc. Test different driver settings for different apps. Honestly I'm too lazy to do any of that. I have a bloated installation and so on.
> 
> Also for 3dmarks, especially vantage you should look into LOD tweaking. Can give quite a few percent of extra perf. Some info on that here: http://ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=931&sel_lang=english though these are disallowed in quite a lot of places so always look for rules!


...little choice for me though as SQL Enterprise addition (w/IIS active and serving in Local Host) is an absolute resource hog; never mind that I run 5 separate instances of it re. work - *separate boot drive* helped a lot. Re. LOD, I read about it, but so far I have not used it - I makes the visuals look 'real ugly' in my opinion from the demos I have seen....would also be obvious in 'Valley', I reckon, per final screenshot....And in 3d11, I'm already knocking at 18,000 Physics score...

Re all the other performance items, I am not sure whether we're setting up :
a.) a AMD vs NVidia thing here (and also what's 'a cheat', what's 'performance tuning' or simple 'driver setting' choice)
b.) a situation of *'proving a Negative'*

...your posts above of outlining how you can improve performance are a *great first step* in a 'level playing field'...perhaps we could add a 'performance tips' section up front for Windows in general, and AMD, and NVidia because as far as competitions go, what you really want is a level playing field.

I remember HWBot going through the same thing with some ""tweaks"" and they finally allowed those which are freely available in 'driver settings' menus (as opposed to 'hacks') - asking KaRLiTos to succeed where an organization like HWBot as a sanctioning body went a separate way is not ideal. As a (current) NVidia owner, I am quite convinced that AMD gets an advanatge...that 'tess' lady (and AMD folks may think NVidia gets an advantage)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> New single GPU score guys!
> 
> Reference Sapphire 7970 @ 1295/1850. Score: 2279. FPS: 54.5.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Screenshot shows its running at 1125 on core and 1800 on memory which is 24/7 clocks. I changed OC profile after run and then did a screenshot. Which i did because the first screenshot had a huge artifact in the middle of it happening at that exact second when i screenshotted. ill upload it as proof.


wow nice artifacts


virtu mvp


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow nice artifacts
> 
> 
> virtu mvp


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*


Loose the Valley panel and it looks like an Andy Warhol original.

I bet we'd see some very interesting data if Unigine (somehow) had an artifact counter like OC Scanner X.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*


...and HD graphics showing in score window...w/tiny VirtuMVP footer







...What would we do without lilchronic to lighten things up ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> ...your posts above of outlining how you can improve performance are a great first step in a 'level playing field'...perhaps we could add a 'performance tips' section up front for Windows in general, and AMD, and NVidia because as far as competitions go, what you really want is a level playing field.


great idea








Quote:


> ...and HD graphics showing in score window...w/tiny VirtuMVP footer ...What would we do without lilchronic to lighten things up ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...little choice for me though as SQL Enterprise addition (w/IIS active and serving in Local Host) is an absolute resource hog; never mind that I run 5 separate instances of it re. work - *separate boot drive* helped a lot. Re. LOD, I read about it, but so far I have not used it - makes the visuals look 'real ugly' in my opinion from the demos I have seen....would also be obvious in 'Valley', I reckon, per final screenshot....And in 3d11, I'm already knocking at 18,000 Physics score...
> 
> Re all the other performance items, I am not sure whether we're setting up :
> a.) an AMD vs NVidia thing here (and also what's 'a cheat', what's 'performance tuning' or simple 'driver setting' choice)
> b.) a situation of *'proving a Negative'*
> 
> ...your posts above of outlining how you can improve performance are a *great first step* in a 'level playing field'...perhaps we could add a 'performance tips' section up front for Windows in general, and AMD, and NVidia because as far as competitions go, what you really want is a level playing field.
> 
> I remember HWBot going through the same thing with some ""tweaks"" and they finally allowed those which are freely available in 'driver settings' menus (as opposed to 'hacks') - asking KaRLiTos to succeed where an organization like HWBot as a sanctioning body went a separate way is not ideal. As a (current) NVidia owner, I am quite convinced that AMD gets an advanatge...that 'tess' lady (and AMD folks may think NVidia gets an advantage)


EDIT ...sorry for the typos...spilled a bit of coffee on my keyboard


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Loose the Valley panel* and it looks like an Andy Warhol original.
> 
> I bet we'd see some very interesting data if Unigine (somehow) had an artifact counter like OC Scanner X.


By the way, you can move your Benchmark Panel before taking screenshots if you want.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you can move your Benchmark Panel before taking screenshots if you want.


oh you wanted my art-ifact? HIGH FIVE hehehehe he........


----------



## Alatar

I'm thinking I'll try and reach 90fps on a single GPU next week.... Might be doable


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm thinking I'll try and reach 90fps on a single GPU next week.... Might be doable


Good luck, which cooling solution will you use? water or LN2?


----------



## Alatar

Water. Seeing how I can already push into the 82fps range with 1200MHz I'm hoping that the extra voltage will bring me enough clocks to get that under 10% increase.

Just need my block now. Have the soldering iron ready and willing


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Water. Seeing how I can already push into the 82fps range with 1200MHz I'm hoping that the extra voltage will bring me enough clocks to get that under 10% increase.
> 
> Just need my block now. Have the soldering iron ready and willing


well while you got the soldering iron out you can do my two 670's







maybe i wont want two 780's as bad


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm thinking I'll try and reach 90fps on a single GPU next week.... Might be doable


That'll be a feat to get 90FPS, but I expect 87 - 88ish at best with that mod. I think the VRM will pop going for more!









I guess we'll see soon.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That'll be a feat to get 90FPS, but I expect 87 - 88ish at best with that mod. I think the VRM will pop going for more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we'll see soon.


If I blow my vrm the only solution will be to wait for the epower I guess then









I wonder how that would do with a 24/7 setup....

E: but yes you're right 90 probably wont happen, I can still hope though







Maybe my card will clock higher than ftw's since it could run in the 1250MHz range when I had bit lower ambients. Now that it's warm up here I need something other than turned off heating haha.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> removing/disabling tess is commonly used for 3dmark11 on hwbot for example but it's against futuremark's rules. And it's also disallowed here.
> 
> I mean perf/quality settings for my Titan can make a 3-4fps difference so I want to know if those are allowed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> putting that on performance instead of quality will net you a few extra fps. But apparently it's not allowed.


Quality --> performance tweaks have always been allowed everywhere, as long as drivers aren't modified to have new settings that no one else has.Hope they are allowed here, I don't think I've ever installed an nvidia driver & left it all default.
Not actually sure if there is any tessellation in Valley, left tess disabled before & reran it after noticing, tess enabled was about the same score. But best to leave it all enabled for valid scores

Benching a 7970 some more today, I'll have to remember to do a valley run..


----------



## NitrousX

GTX 680 SC+ SLI

I couldn't figure out how to take a screenshot inside the benchmark. Print scr wasn't working.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> GTX 680 SC+ SLI
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to take a screenshot inside the benchmark. Print scr wasn't working.


*Need help on HOW TO Take a Screenshot???*


Spoiler: HOW TO TAKE A SCREENSHOT IN UNIGINE VALLEY



*By Default, the screenshot key is F12 Like shown in this picture* (Shown in Loading Screen of the benchmark)



*But if you want to set another key, you need to go in Valley Settings... Shown Below*



And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in C:\Users\*YOUR USER NAME*\Valley\screenshots...Shown Below


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quality --> performance tweaks have always been allowed everywhere, as long as drivers aren't modified to have new settings that no one else has.Hope they are allowed here, I don't think I've ever installed an nvidia driver & left it all default.
> Not actually sure if there is any tessellation in Valley, left tess disabled before & reran it after noticing, tess enabled was about the same score. But best to leave it all enabled for valid scores
> 
> Benching a 7970 some more today, I'll have to remember to do a valley run..


I always thought that valley had plenty of tess since it came out after heaven. Maybe not then, I guess I've never looked at the rocks in detail or anything...

Oh and I assumed that no tweaks at all were allowed here and my 80.6 at 1200MHz was without those. I posted 82.2 earlier after touching the drivers and running at 1189 which is what I'd usually run 24/7 for gaming (if I'm OC'd at all).

I'm wondering how you only got 86 with 1330MHz even with the perf settings on? Sounds really inefficient...


----------



## FtW 420

It gets hard to tell the efficiency sometimes, the memory clock may have caused error checking slowness or something, but the score still went up. Need more people to run some similar clocks to compare to.


----------



## Alatar

Yeah.

Or driver improvements over time might also be a possibility I guess.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It gets hard to tell the efficiency sometimes, the memory clock may have caused error checking slowness or something, but the score still went up. Need more people to run some similar clocks to compare to.


if my 670's were titan's and clock like my 670's do, i would help you compare lolz









but i see dual 780 lightning's in my rig in the near future


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> By the way, you can move your Benchmark Panel before taking screenshots if you want.


didn't know that... MORE ART-ifacts please


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If I blow my vrm the only solution will be to wait for the epower I guess then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how that would do with a 24/7 setup....
> 
> E: but yes you're right 90 probably wont happen, I can still hope though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my card will clock higher than ftw's since it could run in the 1250MHz range when I had bit lower ambients. Now that it's warm up here I need something other than turned off heating haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quality --> *performance tweaks have always been allowed everywhere*, as long as drivers aren't modified to have new settings that no one else has.Hope they are allowed here, I don't think I've ever installed an nvidia driver & left it all default.
> Not actually sure if there is any tessellation in Valley, left tess disabled before & reran it after noticing, tess enabled was about the same score. But best to leave it all enabled for valid scores
> 
> Benching a 7970 some more today, I'll have to remember to do a valley run..


...I remember watching a vid of 'King-Pin' w/4 Titans w/lots of extra voltage wires everywhere - sticking out from under the LN2 pots...I'm pretty sure that kind of setup would do well in 'Valley' though I doubt he runs that 24/7









...performance tuning is what you're supposed to be doing (though not 'cheats' and 'hacks' obviously'), though sometimes you find it at the strangest places...against my better judgement, downloaded a new BIOS for X79 the other day on its first day of availability...before it was removed from the download location...had some problems on my machine but that caused a rethink on some parameters (not vid drivers) and in a week to ten days, picked up close to a 100 points (on a base of 6000+) in Valley at the same GHz- w/some of it due to the new NVidia drivers, but most of it just because of other system hardware setup changes...mind you, I'm relatively new to X79 / Sandy-E so some of that may have just been regular 'learning curve'...

...both Valley and Heaven are obviously sensitive to both CPU MHz and memory speed, yet Heaven seems to like BCLK tuning, while Valley seems to drop in score...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Need help on HOW TO Take a Screenshot???*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HOW TO TAKE A SCREENSHOT IN UNIGINE VALLEY
> 
> 
> 
> *By Default, the screenshot key is F12 Like shown in this picture* (Shown in Loading Screen of the benchmark)
> 
> 
> 
> *But if you want to set another key, you need to go in Valley Settings... Shown Below*
> 
> 
> 
> And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in C:\Users\*YOUR USER NAME*\Valley\screenshots...Shown Below


lol


----------



## hotrod717

First entry on my new system:

3770k @ 4.6
7970 Matrix Platinum - 1350/1800 55.5 fps ave./ 2324


----------



## Stay Puft

That's all she wrote on air. +60 Core, +400 Mem, 150% TP.. 

Stay Puft --- Xeon W3570 @ 4.4Ghz --- 2 x GTX 660's @ 1230MHz Core / 1700Mhz Mem --- 68.2 FPS --- 2853


----------



## KaRLiToS

Do you have two setups Stay Puft?

I want to know if I remove your i7 3770k with HD 7870 and transfer it in data? Or you have both?

Thanks


----------



## Takla

cmon. where are all the 780 owner? i need some nice overclocks already!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you have two setups Stay Puft?
> 
> I want to know if I remove your i7 3770k with HD 7870 and transfer it in data? Or you have both?
> 
> Thanks


Wait you have to remove my old setup to post my new one? Why not just leave my old and add my new? If thats the case i'd have to resubmit when i get my 4770K setup.

Ahh the hell with it. I'll submit this one now then resubmit if my score changes a lot with the 4770K


----------



## Snuckie7

Dang the 780's have kicked me out of the top 60 for single cards. Time to up that overclock!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wait you have to remove my old setup to post my new one? Why not just leave my old and add my new? If thats the case i'd have to resubmit when i get my 4770K setup


No, lets say you have two setups at home.

A *i7 3770k with GTX 580* and a *i7 920 with HD 7870*. You will have your main entry in the charts (usually your strongest one) as "Stay Puft" and your second rig as "Stay Puft (2)".

But lets say you change your i7 3770k to i7 4770k and get a GTX 780 instead. I will transfer your OLD main rig to the data section at the bottom of the charts. And replace your main rig in the charts. (Your second rig "Stay Puft (2)" will remain )

I do so because all stats are calculated precisely, we need to know how many CPU there is *IN* the competition, the amount of GPUs...etc.

Its a lot to explain but I understand myself. and the main goal is to keep stats straight.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No, lets say you have two setups at home.
> 
> A *i7 3770k with GTX 580* and a *i7 920 with HD 7870*. You will have your main entry in the charts (usually your strongest one) as "Stay Puft" and your second rig as "Stay Puft (2)".
> 
> But lets say you change your i7 3770k to i7 4770k and get a GTX 780 instead. I will transfer your OLD main rig to the data section at the bottom of the charts. And replace your main rig in the charts. (Your second rig "Stay Puft (2)" will remain )
> 
> I do so because all stats are calculated precisely, we need to know how many CPU there is *IN* the competition, the amount of GPUs...etc.
> 
> Its a lot to explain but I understand myself. and the main goal is to keep stats straight.










I got ya









3770K rig is gone replaced with a W3670 which will be replaced by a 4770K







I dont think scores will drastically change with a 4770K and some nice 2666 memory


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770K rig is gone replaced with a W3670 which will be replaced by a 4770K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think scores will drastically change with a 4770K and some nice 2666 memory


Just FYI, the Data section is to keep (save) the old entries, I want to keep all old GTX 580 or HD 6970 , etc, in the stats, this will always help us. Thats why I created the data section. The data section doesn't count in the CPU or GPUs Popularity, they just use the FPS of the setups to be calculated in the graphs.

That is also why I accept all scores from now on from people with multi-Gpus setups. Someone with Tri-SLI Titan can submit his score for single, dual and triple cards and they'll all be counted in the graphs.


----------



## Jpmboy

new personal best with 7970s:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No, lets say you have two setups at home.
> A *i7 3770k with GTX 580* and a *i7 920 with HD 7870*. You will have your main entry in the charts (usually your strongest one) as "Stay Puft" and your second rig as "Stay Puft (2)".
> But lets say you change your i7 3770k to i7 4770k and get a GTX 780 instead. I will transfer your OLD main rig to the data section at the bottom of the charts. And replace your main rig in the charts. (Your second rig "Stay Puft (2)" will remain )
> I do so because all stats are calculated precisely, we need to know how many CPU there is *IN* the competition, the amount of GPUs...etc.
> Its a lot to explain but I understand myself. and the main goal is to keep stats straight.


my fault?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No, lets say you have two setups at home.
> 
> A *i7 3770k with GTX 580* and a *i7 920 with HD 7870*. You will have your main entry in the charts (usually your strongest one) as "Stay Puft" and your second rig as "Stay Puft (2)".
> 
> But lets say you change your i7 3770k to i7 4770k and get a GTX 780 instead. I will transfer your OLD main rig to the data section at the bottom of the charts. And replace your main rig in the charts. (Your second rig "Stay Puft (2)" will remain )
> 
> I do so because all stats are calculated precisely, we need to know how many CPU there is *IN* the competition, the amount of GPUs...etc.
> 
> Its a lot to explain but I understand myself. and the main goal is to keep stats straight.


I was wondering why my 6990 score disappeared from the chart.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I was wondering why my 6990 score disappeared from the chart.


You mean those one? Scroll down.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Like how I'm the only guy with an athlon II, but not the last guy on the list, would've expected worse from my numbers. Thanks for adding me on there.


----------



## Jpmboy

hey Karlitos, the dot-plot that fewness made a while back is a very nice way to present all the data and variance/spread... (looks like WinNonLin or something - I can't tell what software was used). With the 780 data it could a nice rollup presentation.

Ecp.png 100k .png file


----------



## solidshark91493

My max cpu clock and gpu clock B|


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My max cpu clock and gpu clock B|


*READ THE OP! (-__-)"*


----------



## Pen2penguin

in celebration to solidsharks successful overclock, I worked on mine a bit with my new CPU


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> cmon. where are all the 780 owner? i need some nice overclocks already!


Is beating half of the Titans not good enough for you?


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Is beating half of the Titans not good enough for you?


Doesn't matter if you're not #1


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Let me know when a 780 hits 80FPS in this bench...









Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel COre i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- Patriot Viper Xtreme 4 x 4GB 2133MHz --- EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1215MHz / 3703MHz


----------



## thestache

Alright time for my first submission.

Just can't suck anything more out the GTX Titan. Extra clock on the memory and core result in lower overall score (1230mhz core and 3600-3650mhz memory, 2600 score) so this is the sweet spot. Doing it with a crappy 3820 because I sold my 3930k to pay for more watercooling but whatever score is top 30 so I can live with that. Might increase CPU speed and see if it helps.

1189mhz core
3580mhz memory (7160mhz)
120% power target
1.212v
38deg max temp (EK FC GTX Titan block with EK backplate)

Nanneons original with 145% power target BIOS.



Then one with 1202mhz on the core. Slightly better score but overall worse performance with significantly lower minimum.





What's the highest GTX 780 score we've had so far?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

UPDATE
HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2094 GTX 660ti 1175 / 3505 103.4fps 4327

















A nice jump that one


----------



## Alatar

Lets leave some 780s in the dust on the stock cooler and with lower frequencies









*Alatar --- i7 3930K @ 5.35GHz --- GTX Titan ; 1202/1820 ---- 82.7 ---- 3460*



It's a shame the max multi on this CPU is x54 since frequencies like the one I was running are fine at under 1.5v


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Lets leave some 780s in the dust on the stock cooler and with lower frequencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 3930K @ 5.35GHz --- GTX Titan ; 1202/1820 ---- 82.7 ---- 3460*
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame the max multi on this CPU is x54 since frequencies like the one I was running are fine at under 1.5v


Nice one bro.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Lets leave some 780s in the dust on the stock cooler and with lower frequencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 3930K @ 5.35GHz --- GTX Titan ; 1202/1820 ---- 82.7 ---- 3460*
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame the max multi on this CPU is x54 since frequencies like the one I was running are fine at under 1.5v


Awesome single card score.


----------



## Alatar

Thanks guys, now I just need my block so I can get the temps down to what they were in the winter


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Mine are already under water and my core is higher but I ain't going to get much higher than 80 FPS it looks like. I wonder if bumping the 3960X up some more would help? I'm already having to run her at 1.55V to get 5GHz stable so I doubt I could even get a higher CPU speed...


----------



## Alatar

Eh, I wouldn't go much over that vcore on water.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks fewness for the help.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks fewness for the help.


Nice graph ...hey I can see my quad 670ies from here







(...since I'm the only entry







)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Lets leave some 780s in the dust on the stock cooler and with lower frequencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 3930K @ 5.35GHz --- GTX Titan ; 1202/1820 ---- 82.7 ---- 3460*
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame the max multi on this CPU is x54 since frequencies like the one I was running are fine at under 1.5v


...the one good thing about the strong 780 performance reviews just out is...that now we're going to see some REAL Titan oc'ing ...that is a great score !


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...the one good thing about the strong 780 performance reviews just out is...that now we're going to see some REAL Titan oc'ing ...that is a great score !


Yeah because we are all upset and trying to remain on top. Lol.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah because we are all upset and trying to remain on top. Lol.


I think he was referring more to the fact that there is direct competition now in the single gpu market... Nothing more.

Great scores guys! Keep it up!!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah because we are all upset and trying to remain on top. Lol.


Goes both ways, Titan owners want to stay on top and 780 owners want to catch them


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> First entry on my new system:
> 
> 3770k @ 4.6
> 7970 Matrix Platinum - 1350/1800 55.5 fps ave./ 2324


should be higher than that. I got about the same with my old 7970 at 1300/1800.


----------



## thestache

Absolute best I can do.

Broke out the extra fans, added some coolant to my loop and cranked the 3820 up to 5040mhz and that's all it's got in it. Higher clocks just produce worst results at this point. Can't wait to get a good 3930k I can really crank up over 5000mhz.

3012 points
72 FPS

1215mhz core
3580mhz memory (7160mhz)
120% power target
1.212v

Nanneons original with 145% power target BIOS.

3820 at 5040mhz
1.48v


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 660 SLI ; 1293/3384 ---- 70.8 ---- 2963*


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute best I can do.
> 
> Broke out the extra fans, added some coolant to my loop and cranked the 3820 up to 5040mhz and that's all it's got in it. Higher clocks just produce worst results at this point. Can't wait to get a good 3930k I can really crank up over 5000mhz.
> 
> 3012 points
> 72 FPS
> 
> 1215mhz core
> 3580mhz memory (7160mhz)
> 120% power target
> 1.212v
> 
> Nanneons original with 145% power target BIOS.
> 
> 3820 at 5040mhz
> 1.48v


^ not good bro. I saw a couple of 780s running 70fps on their stock bios







nice to see Titan owners go through what we went through vs the GTX680s







competition is fun









If that's the maximum you can go, how is it that some are running 80fps on the same card i wonder... driver tweaking allowed?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*


+1 for running dual channel on X79. Quad is absolutely pointless most of the time. There are some benches where it can help and where I might break out the full 16 gigs that I have but for 24/7 and most benches I'll go with two sticks.



But I need to replace my terrible memory anyways.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> +1 for running dual channel on X79. Quad is absolutely pointless most of the time. There are some benches where it can help and where I might break out the full 16 gigs that I have but for 24/7 and most benches I'll go with two sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> But I need to replace my terrible memory anyways.


Yeah I agree, I've never really benefitted from it much. I just leave all my extra DIMMs in my GTX 690 build.

I will be upgrading mine soon though when I add another GTX Titan and complete my loop some more. Just 16GB of whatever 2133mhz 1.5v Corsair Vengeance RAM I can find and watercool it with the new EK clean blocks so the build looks pretty.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Some control panel tweaking hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , (not to be submitted)
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 660 SLI ; 1293/3384 ---- 70.8 ---- 2963*


I'll accept it, I heard that its not considered as cheating. And its not like you gained 25 fps either.

When you have time fill the form.









*@thestache* have you tried running it in full screen? Your settings needs to be at Extreme HD preset.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> ^ not good bro. I saw a couple of 780s running 70fps on their stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice to see Titan owners go through what we went through vs the GTX680s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> competition is fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the maximum you can go, how is it that some are running 80fps on the same card i wonder... driver tweaking allowed?


I don't know. I think it must be the rest of my system holding me back, mostly the CPU or the fact I have to run the 1080P benchmark in windowed mode because I have a 1200P surround set-up and can't run single screen 1080P. Maybe that's what hurts my score.

I have noticed and it is weird though in games all this extra overclocking hasn't benefitted me at all. If anything I get the impression I'm getting worse performance.


----------



## Alatar

Unplug two of the monitors from the card (ought to be easy since you have a bench) and try again









the result really should be with the preset and with fullscreen.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Unplug two of the monitors from the card (ought to be easy since you have a bench) and try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the result really should be with the preset and with fullscreen.


So much effort. Lol.

But alright I'll run that and report back.


----------



## alancsalt

Surely where the Titan should shine is multimonitor or really high res....?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'll accept it, I heard that its not considered as cheating. And its not like you gained 25 fps either.
> 
> When you have time fill the form.


Will do!


----------



## Feud

Seems this is about the maximum I can get on my GTX 690 since the card just doesn't want to go above +120.. Not too bad though I suppose


----------



## thestache

First seven runs crashed. Finally got two runs in at the end, one with lower clocks and one with the same clocks as before. Only a 51 point and 1.2 FPS improvement though.

Single 1200P screen running the ExtremeHD preset.

Criminal and I with our 3820s are pretty much dead even.

1215mhz core
3580mhz memory

3820 at 5040mhz with HT
1.48v


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> First seven runs crashed. Finally got two runs in at the end, one with lower clocks and one with the same clocks as before. Only a 51 point and 1.2 FPS improvement though.
> 
> Single 1200P screen running the ExtremeHD preset.
> 
> Criminal and I with our 3820s are pretty much dead even.
> 
> 1215mhz core
> 3580mhz memory
> 
> 3820 at 5040mhz with HT
> 1.48v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's more like it! I was wondering why your score seemed off, then noticed your awesome portrait surround setup









So Karlitos are we now allowed to submit scores with driver tweaks like the NV texture filter option that we had discussed earlier?


----------



## KaRLiToS

541 entries









*@NitrousX* : Please post a valid screenshot.

Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I got the memory to run @1900MHz with 1228MHz core:


----------



## Alatar

Damn, that's some high mem clocks 7.6GHz effective.

Also @thestache there's something wrong with your score. Not supposed be only getting 70fps with a 1200MHz titan. Try lower mem clocks or something.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Is beating half of the Titans not good enough for you?


nice one! didn*t noticed it since your post got deleted.


----------



## ALEXH-

ALEXH- --- i7 [email protected] 4.0 ---- 6970 x 2 ; 950 / 1450 ---- 60.3 ---- 2521


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I got the memory to run @1900MHz with 1228MHz core:


How is it possible that you get 10 fps more then thestache does with only 13mhz more on your core and 440Mhz on your memory? I know your memory OC is very good but definitely not 10fps good..


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> How is it possible that you get 10 fps more then thestache does with only 13mhz more on your core and 440Mhz on your memory? I know your memory OC is very good but definitely not 10fps good..


there's something wrong with thestache's OC.

Unstable memory OC maybe. Or it could be something software related.

I get nearly 83fps with lower clocks than he was running.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> there's something wrong with thestache's OC.
> 
> Unstable memory OC maybe. Or it could be something software related.
> 
> I get nearly 83fps with lower clocks than he was running.


No idea what's wrong.

Lowered my memory from +575mhz which seems to be the sweet spot (and was lowered from the original +650) even down to +200-400 and it just results in lower scores. I do the same with the core and it just lowers the scores. It's not the surround setup because I tried it single screen and that only gave me an extra 50 points/1.2 FPS.


----------



## Alatar

Maybe it's just windows 8.... But then again eric got a nice 80fps on win8.

Maybe just reinstall drivers and heaven.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Maybe it's just windows 8.... But then again eric got a nice 80fps on win8.
> 
> Maybe just reinstall drivers and heaven.


Clean Windows 8 and drivers install is worth a shot.


----------



## DimmyK

*DimmyK --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- GTX Titan 1202 / 7012 ---- 77.5 FPS ---- 3243*


----------



## fewness

with this much data it's more fun to analyze them than run the test now.









All data below are from the form on the first page (which means old data before we had the form are not included). Entries with partially missing data or obviously poor performing data (like all your peers got average 80 fps but you with the same setup got only 50. Sorry your computer must be drunk and that data doesn't count) or with unbelievable data (like you're reporting you overclocked a Titan to 1370, no way! you were reading the wrong number from valley screen) are left out of the analysis. I chose these cards for no particular reason. And I think if you put 680 or 7870 data in conclusion will stay the same.




GPU MEM is the best correlated with final score. GPU core doesn't seem to contribute as much as you expected. I blame the boost mechanism for the result. Whatever core frequency you thought your card were running at, they were not.







They either feel themselves too hot to work or they hit the hardware power limit.




See, without the boost, AMD cards owner were having much simpler life. All frequencies correlate with final score better comparing to Nvidia cards. In another word, when AMD cards got overclocked, they worked harder. When Nvidia cards got overclocked, oops, they throttled.









How about SLI and CF?



Same thing. 670 SLI scores have the best correlation with your CPU frequency! Want a better score? Stop messing up with your 670s, they will throttle anyway, instead, overclock your CPU!

And finally, to 690 owners:

Your overclocking efforts on GPU core were perfectly irrelevant to the final scores. Get your GPU MEM higher to see the difference in the future.









Summary:


Bottom line: AMD cards, you just overclock as much as you can to win. Nvidia cards, you need to find the best non-throttling CPU core and MEM core combination. Just pushing your core as higher as it goes will not give you best result. And don't forget to overclock your CPU to help these naughty Nvidia cards if you are running SLI. What a wonderful life for us Nvidia cards owner!


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> with this much data it's more fun to analyze them than run the test now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All data below are from the form on the first page (which means old data before we had the form are not included). Entries with partially missing data or obviously poor performing data (like all your peers got average 80 fps but you with the same setup got only 50. Sorry your computer must be drunk and that data doesn't count) or with unbelievable data (like you're reporting you overclocked a Titan to 1370, no way! you were reading the wrong number from valley screen) are left out of the analysis. I chose these cards for no particular reason. And I think if you put 680 or 7870 data in conclusion will stay the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU MEM is the best correlated with final score. GPU core doesn't seem to contribute as much as you expected. I blame the boost mechanism for the result. Whatever core frequency you thought your card were running at, they were not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They either feel themselves too hot to work or they hit the hardware power limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, without the boost, AMD cards owner were having much simpler life. All frequencies correlate with final score better comparing to Nvidia cards. In another word, when AMD cards got overclocked, they worked harder. When Nvidia cards got overclocked, oops, they throttled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about SLI and CF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing. 670 SLI scores have the best correlation with your CPU frequency! Want a better score? Stop messing up with your 670s, they will throttle anyway, instead, overclock your CPU!
> 
> And finally, to 690 owners:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your overclocking efforts on GPU core were perfectly irrelevant to the final scores. Get your GPU MEM higher to see the difference in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: AMD cards, you just overclock as much as you can to win. Nvidia cards, you need to find the best non-throttling CPU core and MEM core combination. Just pushing your core as higher as it goes will not give you best result. And don't forget to overclock your CPU to help these naughty Nvidia cards. What a wonderful life for us Nvidia cards owner!


Great job! I can relate to that. I experienced huge benefits overclocking mem on my TITANs.

+REP


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> with this much data it's more fun to analyze them than run the test now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All data below are from the form on the first page (which means old data before we had the form are not included). Entries with partially missing data or obviously poor performing data (like all your peers got average 80 fps but you with the same setup got only 50. Sorry your computer must be drunk and that data doesn't count) or with unbelievable data (like you're reporting you overclocked a Titan to 1370, no way! *you were reading the wrong number from valley screen*) are left out of the analysis. I chose these cards for no particular reason. And I think if you put 680 or 7870 data in conclusion will stay the same.
> 
> Bottom line: AMD cards, you just overclock as much as you can to win. Nvidia cards, you need to find the best non-throttling CPU core and MEM core combination. Just pushing your core as higher as it goes will not give you best result. And don't forget to overclock your CPU to help these naughty Nvidia cards if you are running SLI. What a wonderful life for us Nvidia cards owner!


+ rep. nice work (and analysis)

the gpu clock thing... is there a simple (linear) way to convert the reported valley clocks to real clocks?

and post again so I can pop a few more rep!


----------



## mcg75

Updated score.

Mcg75 --- [email protected] --- Titan 1202/6808 --- 77.3fps --- 3236


----------



## KaRLiToS

I like what you did there fewness.









I wish I had that knowledge to go that.

What is your job?


----------



## hotrod717

3770K - 4.6
7970 Matrix Platinum 1375/1825 56.6 - 2369


What' is the highest that someone here has clocked the core to on a 7970?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 3770K - 4.6
> 7970 Matrix Platinum 1375/1825 56.6 - 2369
> 
> 
> *What' is the highest that someone here has clocked the core to on a 7970?*


Seems like a crazy 1550mhz


----------



## Alatar

It's mike, he does that









LN2 though


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 3770K - 4.6
> 7970 Matrix Platinum 1375/1825 56.6 - 2369
> 
> 
> What' is the highest that someone here has clocked the core to on a 7970?


I had a matrix card and it didnt even do 1260/1800. Most disappointing thing ever.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I had a matrix card and it didnt even do 1260/1800. Most disappointing thing ever.


It's mainly meant for extreme anyways, on air/water with 7970s it's pretty much only about the chip itself.

And if your matrix was a low asic sample it might still have possibly been really good for LN2. Low asic scales better with volts.

E: and 1260MHz on a 7970 isn't bad in any way...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Seems like a crazy 1550mhz


That is extremely high! however, my card is only topping out at 42*. If it stays stable, I'm thinking 1400 - 1450. So far, it hasn't glitched or artifacted at all. It looks like mike topped out at 1375, if that last run was on ln2. In fact, he had his cpu @ 5 and was 1375/1900 on the card, but scored lower?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I had a matrix card and it didnt even do 1260/1800. Most disappointing thing ever.


Yes, Ranger, I think we've been down that road enough times already. I just lucked out. You can live vicariously through me.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's mainly meant for extreme anyways, on air/water with 7970s it's pretty much only about the chip itself.
> 
> And if your matrix was a low asic sample it might still have possibly been really good for LN2. Low asic scales better with volts.
> 
> E: and 1260MHz on a 7970 isn't bad in any way...


It DID NOT do 1260. My ref card does 1295/1850+.


----------



## wholeeo

So if I submit a 780 score will my 690 score be removed?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's mainly meant for extreme anyways, on air/water with 7970s it's pretty much only about the chip itself.
> 
> And if your matrix was a low asic sample it might still have possibly been really good for LN2. Low asic scales better with volts.
> 
> E: and 1260MHz on a 7970 isn't bad in any way...


My asic is 67% seems good for my isolated loop. In fact it is at 1.4v and although some think GPU Tweak is poop, it has made it really easy for me.


----------



## justanoldman

So have we decided that all these are acceptable?
Simple: (some help, some don't make much difference)
Using programs like Game Booster
Switching to Classic windows theme
Raising the priority of the Valley process
Terminating other processes, like explorer.exe
Hitting the enter key to scroll through the scenes before hitting F9
Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration changed to single display performance mode
Power management mode changed to prefer maximum performance
Vertical sync changed to off
Only have one monitor plugged into your card(s)

Extra tweaks: (definitely makes a difference)
Texture filtering - Quality changed to High performance
Changing "use my preference emphasizing:" to Performance

It is statically significant to use these settings, that is not in question. It is not, however, a large difference. With changes I can do 62.7 at 1440p but with no changes to anything I get 59.2. Both these scores are with the exact same overclock on core and memory.

It is just my opinion but the easiest thing to do is put all these standard tweaks (plus any others I might have missed) in the op and then everyone can use them.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So have we decided that all these are acceptable?
> Simple: (some help, some don't make much difference)
> Using programs like Game Booster
> Switching to Classic windows theme
> Raising the priority of the Valley process
> Terminating other processes, like explorer.exe
> Hitting the enter key to scroll through the scenes before hitting F9
> Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration changed to single display performance mode
> Power management mode changed to prefer maximum performance
> Vertical sync changed to off
> Only have one monitor plugged into your card(s)
> 
> Extra tweaks: (definitely makes a difference)
> Texture filtering - Quality changed to High performance
> Changing "use my preference emphasizing:" to Performance
> 
> It is statically significant to use these settings, that is not in question. It is not, however, a large difference. With changes I can do 62.7 at 1440p but with no changes to anything I get 59.2. Both these scores are with the exact same overclock on core and memory.
> 
> It is just my opinion but the easiest thing to do is put all these standard tweaks (plus any others I might have missed) in the op and then everyone can use them.


HMMM, I've used some of that stuff for other benchmarks, didn't think about using them for this. Good question!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So if I submit a 780 score will my 690 score be removed?


It's your choice. Just tell me which you want to keep in the main chart and your other score will go in setup out of the competition.

I mainly do this because it will screw the CPU data graphs and tables. If I put twice an entry that has the same CPU as a second setup, the CPU will be counted twice in the end. It will screw the number of CPUs in the competition and probably screw the Intel VS AMD CPU popularity.

Hope you understand.

(By being in the Setup out of Competition section, both of your setups will be counted in the *GPUs* popularity and in their respective graph.... your GTX 690 will still be calculated)

I also do this because I want to see how much GPUs was bought by OCN members or are actually owned.

Like in this graph below, its all the GPUs in the competition (541) and out ouf the competition (39). For a Total of *579* different GPU setup.
So when we heard the news about Nvidia having more GTX Titan sold than GTX 690... It was the case in the thread and it is still true.


----------



## DimmyK

Win8, few tweaks and higher memory clocks: 80.8 FPS. I think reached my ceiling on air.

*DimmyK --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- GTX Titan 1202 / 7114 ---- 80.8 FPS ---- 3381*



Karlitos, can you please disregard my previous submission (post 4459)? I'm going with this one.


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 780 1228 / 1840 ---- 78,7 FPS ---- 3294



Think I could of squeezed more out of it but after a few runs my vram was consistently giving out on me for whatever reason so I had to lower it.

Edit: Custom bios by the way. My card would max at 1.18 before flashing it, smh.


----------



## justanoldman

Whole - e - o - moley!
You just beat the majority of Titans.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So have we decided that all these are acceptable?
> Simple: (some help, some don't make much difference)
> Using programs like Game Booster
> Switching to Classic windows theme
> Raising the priority of the Valley process
> Terminating other processes, like explorer.exe
> Hitting the enter key to scroll through the scenes before hitting F9
> Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration changed to single display performance mode
> Power management mode changed to prefer maximum performance
> Vertical sync changed to off
> Only have one monitor plugged into your card(s)
> 
> Extra tweaks: (definitely makes a difference)
> Texture filtering - Quality changed to High performance
> Changing "use my preference emphasizing:" to Performance
> 
> It is statically significant to use these settings, that is not in question. It is not, however, a large difference. With changes I can do 62.7 at 1440p but with no changes to anything I get 59.2. Both these scores are with the exact same overclock on core and memory.
> 
> It is just my opinion but the easiest thing to do is put all these standard tweaks (plus any others I might have missed) in the op and then everyone can use them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> HMMM, I've used some of that stuff for other benchmarks, didn't think about using them for this. Good question!


I am not sure if we should allow Nv driver tweaking. Honestly, I really don't know what to do.

What will happen to AMD scores? They don't have the same capability of tweakin?

I think I'll open a poll about this.


----------



## justanoldman

Poll sounds good.
My two cents is that you can't stop people or check for it, it is allowed in some other things, it doesn't make a huge difference, and FtW420 seems to be ok with it.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> with this much data it's more fun to analyze them than run the test now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All data below are from the form on the first page (which means old data before we had the form are not included). Entries with partially missing data or obviously poor performing data (like all your peers got average 80 fps but you with the same setup got only 50. Sorry your computer must be drunk and that data doesn't count) or with unbelievable data (like you're reporting you overclocked a Titan to 1370, no way! you were reading the wrong number from valley screen) are left out of the analysis. I chose these cards for no particular reason. And I think if you put 680 or 7870 data in conclusion will stay the same.
> ...
> GPU MEM is the best correlated with final score. GPU core doesn't seem to contribute as much as you expected. I blame the boost mechanism for the result. Whatever core frequency you thought your card were running at, they were not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They either feel themselves too hot to work or they hit the hardware power limit.
> ...
> See, without the boost, AMD cards owner were having much simpler life. All frequencies correlate with final score better comparing to Nvidia cards. In another word, when AMD cards got overclocked, they worked harder. When Nvidia cards got overclocked, oops, they throttled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about SLI and CF?
> ...
> Same thing. 670 SLI scores have the best correlation with your CPU frequency! Want a better score? Stop messing up with your 670s, they will throttle anyway, instead, overclock your CPU!
> 
> And finally, to 690 owners:
> ...
> Your overclocking efforts on GPU core were perfectly irrelevant to the final scores. Get your GPU MEM higher to see the difference in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary:
> ...
> 
> Bottom line: AMD cards, you just overclock as much as you can to win. Nvidia cards, you need to find the best non-throttling CPU core and MEM core combination. Just pushing your core as higher as it goes will not give you best result. And don't forget to overclock your CPU to help these naughty Nvidia cards if you are running SLI. What a wonderful life for us Nvidia cards owner!


...first - great stuff
















....have been looking at 'scaling' re my 4x 670ies, also following a comment from Karlitos that my tri-SLI to quad-SLI looses almost nothing in scaling... I think you're right that for Keplers, CPU power (speed) is more important to 'create more headroom' for the OC'ed GPUs

...I ran my 4 cards in various configs on two machines (delidded, 5.1+ GHz 3770K Ivy and 5.125+ GHz 3970X)...by the time I put in three or more cards, the 3970X pull ahead (perhaps because off less latency re native PCIe lanes), but slowing both CPUs down to 5 GHz mostly eliminates the lead.

...the 4x 670ies 'usage' graph in my PrecisionX supports this...first overclock your CPU as much as possible (and tighten your system mem as far as possible)...that creates the 'head-room' for further speed-ups of the GPUs which you can then oc with the ""right"" GPU / GPU mem MHz combos

...I'm testing the 3770K at 5.2 GHz and the 3970X at 5.250 GHz over the next week(s) as I just locked in safe settings after building up speed and memory OC profiles as part of a 670 scaling update I want to provide here...if the assumptions are correct, the pick up in Valley scores compared to 5.125 should almost be linear compared to the gains I had when going from 5 GHz to 5.125GHz, for the Sandy-E at least.

...since a 670 is more or less 1/2 Titan (re CUDA cores at least), what seems to follow is that when you are running 4 Titans, to get the 'full benefit / full potential', you need to run a Sandy-E at 5.6 to 5.7 GHz ?! ..,which means one heck of a sub-zero cooling solution


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am not sure if we should allow Nv driver tweaking. Honestly, I really don't know what to do.
> 
> What will happen to AMD scores? They don't have the same capability of tweakin?
> 
> I think I'll open a poll about this.


I also did some reading about this issue, and honestly, no one can tell though. If someone submits their score without stating that they did any tweaks in the control panel, they would be added to the chart without questions. And i am sure a lot of people have done it in the past without even realizing that it might not be allowed. Some people just randomly have their own personal settings they use all the time even while gaming. So idk if it should be regarded as "Cheating".

It's different if they were making some changes with Custom Drivers from 3rd party users, but it's Nvidia's Legit Drivers... I also see your point though, I guess it won't be fair to the AMD users. However, it should be regarded as a perk for Nvidia users









I mean if it was cheating, then a lot of 3dmark 11 scores should be invalid... just like this one.


Spoiler: With Tweaking









Spoiler: Without Tweaking


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So have we decided that all these are acceptable?
> Simple: (some help, some don't make much difference)
> Using programs like Game Booster
> Switching to Classic windows theme
> Raising the priority of the Valley process
> Terminating other processes, like explorer.exe
> Hitting the enter key to scroll through the scenes before hitting F9
> Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration changed to single display performance mode
> Power management mode changed to prefer maximum performance
> Vertical sync changed to off
> Only have one monitor plugged into your card(s)
> 
> Extra tweaks: (definitely makes a difference)
> Texture filtering - Quality changed to High performance
> Changing "use my preference emphasizing:" to Performance
> 
> It is statically significant to use these settings, that is not in question. It is not, however, a large difference. With changes I can do 62.7 at 1440p but with no changes to anything I get 59.2. Both these scores are with the exact same overclock on core and memory.
> 
> It is just my opinion but the easiest thing to do is put all these standard tweaks (plus any others I might have missed) in the op and then everyone can use them.


Using windows classic theme has worked for some extra points, so did image quality set to performance and using max power mode in NVCP, the others I haven't tried. Also those tweaks are probably good for maybe 8 to 10 points, now game boosters not sure if those do much or are seen as cheating since I've never used them.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Tweaking AMD drivers doesn't change nothing at all unless you use radeon pro.

Should Radeon Pro be allowed?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Tweaking AMD drivers doesn't change nothing at all unless you use radeon pro.
> 
> Should Radeon Pro be allowed?


Is Radeon Pro 3rd party? If it is, then i don't know...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Tweaking AMD drivers doesn't change nothing at all unless you use radeon pro.
> 
> Should Radeon Pro be allowed?


Well if Nvidia guys are allowed to tweak in their drivers why shouldnt we?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Is Radeon Pro 3rd party? If it is, then i don't know...


I would say 2nd party.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well if Nvidia guys are allowed to tweak in their drivers why shouldnt we?


I know, that's why I am asking.

I want it to be fair for everyone and I know radeon pro is a great tool that might be implemented in catalyst later on.

I don't mind if ranking of people changed and all. The only thing I want to keep intact are the graphs. I don't want all Nvidia setups to gain 3-5 fps when AMD setups remains the same because they can't tweak catalyst.


----------



## Alatar

Radeon pro is a completely different can of worms that you don't want to open as its 3rd party. At that point you might as well allow LOD tweaking. Look it up, you don't want it allowed here.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Radeon pro is a completely different can of worms that you don't want to open as its 3rd party. At that point you might as well allow LOD tweaking. Look it up, you don't want it allowed here.


So Driver tweaking yes but no LOD?


----------



## Alatar

Best solution is just to allow 1st party driver options to be used while disallowing any 3rd party programs. It's simple and easy.

If you get into the 3rd party tools then there are some pretty crazy methods out there that you could use to boost your score. Disallowing those one by one just seems silly.


----------



## justanoldman

Have some people used these tweaks to post scores in the data currently?
Yes.
Will some people use these tweaks to post scores in the data in the future?
Yes.
Can we check or prevent people from using these tweaks?
Not that I know of.

I am not sure there is an easy solution except to let people use them.

Simple driver tweaks that are part of the official drivers seem ok, LOD or third party programs are not something we should do, and we have already disallowed integrated graphics which makes sense.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Best solution is just to allow 1st party driver options to be used while disallowing any 3rd party programs. It's simple and easy.
> 
> If you get into the 3rd party tools then there are some pretty crazy methods out there that you could use to boost your score. Disallowing those one by one just seems silly.


exactly what i wanted to say, I myself know some applications (which i won't state), they are 3rd party, and they would shock a lot of people. Allowing 3rd party would only mess up everything. If 3rd party applications are allowed, don't blame me if you see a 660 (non ti) getting up to 47fps lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I would like no driver tweaking. Most people have put up scores that are without driver tweaking because they don't even know about it. I didn't even know about the performance slider thing in Nvidia control panel until mentioned it some pages ago.

Now because there is a high score, you're going to get a guy saying "but how" like on my screen shot a few pages ago. Stupid.


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I would like no driver tweaking. Most people have put up scores that are without driver tweaking because they don't even know about it. I didn't even know about the performance slider thing in Nvidia control panel until mentioned it some pages ago.
> 
> Now because there is a high score, you're going to get a guy saying "but how" like on my screen shot a few pages ago. Stupid.


That thought of "but how" really can apply to anything though.. The fact that Nvidia makes it readily available without needing any 3rd party interaction is merely something that gives more comparison to AMD vs Nvidia. Drivers play a *major* part in performance and if this is available via Nvidia through their Drivers then to me it is a feature that Nvidia users should be capable of utilizing. Now changing the LOD definitely is something that should be banished.. but luckily that can typically be seen in the real time screenshots that people are providing (it'd look crazy blurry).


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> That thought of "but how" really can apply to anything though.. The fact that Nvidia makes it readily available without needing any 3rd party interaction is merely something that gives more comparison to AMD vs Nvidia. Drivers play a *major* part in performance and if this is available via Nvidia through their Drivers then to me it is a feature that Nvidia users should be capable of utilizing.


What?

I think we should have the same IQ. I vote for default drivers 1 fps more is nothing. We must be honest and all we should start from zero


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> What?
> 
> I think we should have the same IQ. I vote for default drivers 1 fps more is nothing. We must be honest and all we should start from zero


If that's the case then we should have standardized drivers then. AMD and Nvidia optimizing for benchmarks and games is no different than someone optimizing their 3D performance using the settings available in said drivers.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> That thought of "but how" really can apply to anything though.. The fact that Nvidia makes it readily available without needing any 3rd party interaction is merely something that gives more comparison to AMD vs Nvidia. Drivers play a *major* part in performance and if this is available via Nvidia through their Drivers then to me it is a feature that Nvidia users should be capable of utilizing. Now changing the LOD definitely is something that should be banished.. but luckily that can typically be seen in the real time screenshots that people are providing (it'd look crazy blurry).


Let me do a benchmark run with RadeonPro.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Tweaking AMD drivers doesn't change nothing at all unless you use radeon pro.
> 
> Should Radeon Pro be allowed?


...I honestly think you should adopt HWBot's regs on this (who grappled with it for some time).

This is a slippery slope of semantics and connotative meanings anyways...what is a 'tweak' and what is a simple, available setting in a WHQL-APPROVED or even NVidia- supplied beta driver ? I have multiple monitors but also twice as many machines as monitors - thus each machine only gets one monitor plug at the back, so I set 'single monitor' mode - anyone who calls that a cheat - or even a tweak - is out to lunch IMO - that is a driver setting

...and how are you going to check if someone runs the basic Wndows theme or the resource-affecting more fancy ones ? And should you even check - their business... never mind the *'proving a negative' situation* I already referred to before.

...as I posted already yesterday, you can add to the OP what all the best setup tips are for NVdia and AMD - as long as they are within each companies' offered regular driver menu. I would have a bit more trouble with 'game boosters' and other *3rd party enhancements* as you are trying to get to a 'level playing field' solution, but may be that is s.th. you can put to a vote.

...there is another issue which is even harder to get to...I'm in the software biz (not Vid / GPU related) but know a few GPU related software executives...one of them is developing for '4k' as we speak...they use AMD only (for now) as a development tool as the drivers are basically open-source - unlike NVidia...THAT opens a whole bunch of other Pandora's boxes as a good programmer could hack a way to his/her heart's content...I am certainly NOT suggesting that that is actually happening here with any of the scores, but the potential is there...and you would never know as the 'Valley score' gate-keeper.

...it is obvious that you have always striven for a 'balanced' thread here...may I suggest:

1 - anything in the manufacturers' available driver setting menu - be it AMD or NVidia - should not even be called a 'tweak' , never mind a 'cheat' - if it's , well, a setting
2 - review *HWBot's materials* on this question (*FtW 420* can help there, also as a *OCN Benchmark Editor* - why not ask him? He runs both AMD and NVidia...)
3- '3rd-party' items such as 'game boosters' could be allowed if they are available for both AMD and NVidia (ie of they just deal with Windows processes instead of GPU-specific things)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If setting to performance in CP I can get up to 83FPS. Not sure how I feel about that though. I feel like my real best score is still 80FPS...


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Let me do a benchmark run with RadeonPro.


I'm not referring to RadeonPro though since that's third party and not directly affiliated with AMD in any way.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Personnally I wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

hmm.... you know, i saw someone earlier stating that Adaptive V-sync increased his score by some points. Will that also be regarded as cheating or tweaking?

How many people sincerely run their Nvidia control panel settings at all default settings? I know i have my personal setting i normally use, and i never thought of it as tweaking. Although i never touch the performance slider because i don't need to, most people have done that in the past without realizing it is not allowed, due to the fact that they also use it for everyday gaming.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hmm.... you know, i saw someone earlier stating that Adaptive V-sync increased his score by some points. Will that also be regarded as cheating or tweaking?
> 
> How many people sincerely run their Nvidia control panel settings at all default settings? I know i have my personal setting i normally use, and i never thought of it as tweaking. Although i never touch the performance slider because i don't need to, most people have done that in the past without realizing it is not allowed, due to the fact that they also use it for everyday gaming.


I do, I never mess in my settings. I don't see how Adaptive V-Sync can help the score though.


----------



## michael-ocn

Slippery slope indeed? There's a difference between hackery like grossly dialing down LOD (clearly unacceptable) and setting the power management mode (clearly acceptable). Fiddling with texture filtering settings in the nvcp are caught somewhere between those two, acceptable or not... we need a ruling. I'm happy to comply with whatever it may be.

The guideline allowing adjustments that can be made with the standard 1st party tools sgtm personally.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Slippery slope indeed? There's a difference between hackery like grossly dialing down LOD (clearly unacceptable) and setting the power management mode (clearly acceptable). Fiddling with texture filtering settings in the nvcp are caught somewhere between those two, acceptable or not... we need a ruling. I'm happy to comply with whatever it may be.
> 
> The guideline allowing adjustments that can be made with the standard 1st party tools sgtm personally.


...the one 'good thing' about enforcing againt LOD is that it would be detectable (if not obvious) in the screenshot, per Alatar's links yesterday on the subject


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So have we decided that all these are acceptable?
> Simple: (some help, some don't make much difference)
> Using programs like Game Booster
> Switching to Classic windows theme
> Raising the priority of the Valley process
> Terminating other processes, like explorer.exe
> Hitting the enter key to scroll through the scenes before hitting F9
> Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration changed to single display performance mode
> Power management mode changed to prefer maximum performance
> Vertical sync changed to off
> Only have one monitor plugged into your card(s)
> 
> Extra tweaks: (definitely makes a difference)
> Texture filtering - Quality changed to High performance
> Changing "use my preference emphasizing:" to Performance
> 
> It is statically significant to use these settings, that is not in question. It is not, however, a large difference. With changes I can do 62.7 at 1440p but with no changes to anything I get 59.2. Both these scores are with the exact same overclock on core and memory.
> 
> It is just my opinion but the easiest thing to do is put all these standard tweaks (plus any others I might have missed) in the op and then everyone can use them.


I just went back and read this and it seems like a good idea.









This old man is smart!


----------



## nagle3092

i7 3770k @ 5.2Ghz ---- GTX Titan SLI (1189/1527)(1202/1527) ---- 137.7 ---- 5763


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> I'm not referring to RadeonPro though since that's third party and not directly affiliated with AMD in any way.


all the big tweaks dont change your score as valley overrides them when its launched do i normal run then tweak and run again and see what the difference is.

Whats the limit on driver tweaks if we allow them as i managed a 20k+ score


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think Pandora's box may already have been opened at this point. Just in the last couple pages guys are all the sudden beating numbers that have stood for months...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I would like no driver tweaking. Most people have put up scores that are without driver tweaking because they don't even know about it. I didn't even know about the performance slider thing in Nvidia control panel until mentioned it some pages ago.
> 
> Now because there is a high score, you're going to get a guy saying "but how" like on my screen shot a few pages ago. Stupid.


The only thing there is quite a few people do go into driver settings to use the sli profiles & such things for multi gpu. Then it becomes disallow all driver tweaks or just some?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> all the big tweaks dont change your score as valley overrides them when its launched do i normal run then tweak and run again and see what the difference is.
> 
> Whats the limit on driver tweaks if we allow them as i managed a 20k+ score


Since all my scores here are probably with driver tweaks (not sure but I usually do go quality to performance) I'm hoping the 'normal' tweaks are allowed.
For a limit, I would say nothing that alters the way the bench looks or runs. No wireframe hacks, LOD, tessellation changes, time cheats & driver modifications.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No wonder I never had a chance in the benching threads! I've never used any of these tweaks...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Seems there is no choice in the matter about the driver tweak thing.

Just post the number of tweaks a person can do to get a good score in the OP so people have the knowledge.

Then there won't be anymore "But how?" questions without a solid answer, as in "Read the tweaks in the OP"

BTW, I'm proud of my true 83FPS! LoL.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Im to noob to actually know what 'driver tweaking' is. I mean changing things in NVIDIA control panel and AMD Catalyst I can understand, but not what is meant with Driver tweaking. I voted no because if we allow that people like me cant compete with others anymore because I cant ' tweak' drivers.

And I know I am not even in the top 100, but still. I think there are people with badass setups who dont want to go into these 'specialised' things. A line needs to be drawn to not make it a too 'elite' benchmark.

And if you can explain how easy driver tweaking may be, I can maybe see why it should be allowed. So I could be wrong.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For a limit, I would say nothing that *alters the way the bench looks or runs*. No wireframe hacks, LOD, tessellation changes, time cheats & driver modifications.


This


----------



## ttnuagmada

If it's in the CP, it's fair game I say. That's how I've treated every single benchmark I've ever run, and how I assume that everyone else does as well.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Im to noob to actually know what 'driver tweaking' is. I mean changing things in NVIDIA control panel and AMD Catalyst I can understand, but not what is meant with Driver tweaking. I voted no because if we allow that people like me cant compete with others anymore because I cant ' tweak' drivers.
> 
> And I know I am not even in the top 100, but still. I think there are people with badass setups who dont want to go into these 'specialised' things. A line needs to be drawn to not make it a too 'elite' benchmark.
> 
> And if you can explain how easy driver tweaking may be, I can maybe see why it should be allowed. So I could be wrong.


For Nvidia guys it is really easy. You right click on the desktop, bring up the control panel, and then change a few settings from their default using a dropdown box or slider. Takes about 10 seconds. We are not talking about anything complicated or usual at all, anyone can do it.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Im to noob to actually know what 'driver tweaking' is. I mean changing things in NVIDIA control panel and AMD Catalyst I can understand, but not what is meant with Driver tweaking. I voted no because if we allow that people like me cant compete with others anymore because I cant ' tweak' drivers.
> 
> And I know I am not even in the top 100, but still. I think there are people with badass setups who dont want to go into these 'specialised' things. A line needs to be drawn to not make it a too 'elite' benchmark.
> 
> And if you can explain how easy driver tweaking may be, I can maybe see why it should be allowed. So I could be wrong.


Benchmarking has never been only about the hardware. It's also about tweaking and optimizing skills.

However in this were talking about options that are readily available in the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## spacin9

*spacin9 --- i7 3820 @ 4.43 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- 107,8 FPS --- 4510*


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I would like no driver tweaking. Most people have put up scores that are without driver tweaking because they don't even know about it. I didn't even know about the performance slider thing in Nvidia control panel until mentioned it some pages ago.
> 
> Now because there is a high score, you're going to get a guy saying "but how" like on my screen shot a few pages ago. Stupid.


exactly this! i vote for absolutely ZERO driver tweaks from either camp. These 80fps titans and that 163fps Quad 7970s score are already suspicious enough imo....


----------



## DimmyK

Karlitos, thanks for the fast updates, as always!









Can I make a suggestion? It would be awesome if you can make post # in spreadsheet in OP an actual clickable link to the post. So instead of manually searching thread for specific post when one wants to see all the details, one can just click on post #.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Karlitos, thanks for the fast updates, as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I make a suggestion? It would be awesome if you can make post # in spreadsheet in OP an actual clickable link to the post. So instead of manually searching thread for specific post when one wants to see all the details, one can just click on post #.


Its easy.

Here the link to valley thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4520#post_20051432

You see after fill the form there is a number.(4520) This is the number of the post.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Its easy.
> 
> Here the link to valley thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4520#post_20051432
> 
> You see after fill the form there is a number.(4520) This is the number of the post.


It's better than nothing, but it does't direct you to specific post. It opens the page with the post on it, but you still have to scroll to find it. Try it with post 4477: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4470#post_20050109

E: I meant try it with post 4480 with url above


----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *READ THE OP! (-__-)"*


I have. Whats your point.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> *spacin9 --- i7 3820 @ 4.43 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- 107,8 FPS --- 4510*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


come on, you can do Way better than that... 670 SLI get's 100 FPS, you should be able to at least pull 120 FPS or more. Something is wrong somewhere. IDK








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> I have. Whats your point.


this was my point... (-__-)"... Just follow the rules...

*POSTING SCORE RULE*

For Single Monitors *(1920x1080)* NOT (1024x768)

(You can only be part of the "All Setup" chart and another chart with single or multi-gpus, usually your strongest setup)
Use the Extreme HD Preset

You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled .

Post your screenshot and take note of the post number and proceed to fill the form below .

Fill the form provided HERE (Takes 2 minutes to fill) (You can find an embedded form at the end of the post)

No integrated Graphics allowed


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> come on, you can do Way better than that... 670 SLI get's 100 FPS, you should be able to at least pull 120 FPS or more


low clock cpu + stock 780's maybe?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> low clock cpu + stock 780's maybe?


I believe so, but overclocked 670 shouldn't match stock 780, and i hate it when people post low scores lol, they just set the whole team for a low average FPS


----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> come on, you can do Way better than that... 670 SLI get's 100 FPS, you should be able to at least pull 120 FPS or more. Something is wrong somewhere. IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my point... (-__-)"... Just follow the rules...
> 
> *POSTING SCORE RULE*
> 
> For Single Monitors *(1920x1080)* NOT (1024x768)
> 
> (You can only be part of the "All Setup" chart and another chart with single or multi-gpus, usually your strongest setup)
> Use the Extreme HD Preset
> 
> You have to take a screenshots of your score + Graphics to prove you have all Above Quality settings enabled .
> 
> Post your screenshot and take note of the post number and proceed to fill the form below .
> 
> Fill the form provided HERE (Takes 2 minutes to fill) (You can find an embedded form at the end of the post)
> 
> No integrated Graphics allowed


It was on that. That option cant even be changed on the version I have. Again I dont see what the problem is here.


----------



## alancsalt

Merely that if you cannot conform to the rules of acceptance, you cannot expect your score to be accepted.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> It was on that. That option cant even be changed on the version I have. Again I dont see what the problem is here.


It was on what?







.... Oh i see what thee problem is here. Ready for an upgrade yet?











You have to run it at 1080p Mister...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think Pandora's box may already have been opened at this point. Just in the last couple pages guys are all the sudden beating numbers that have stood for months...


Its easy to see that you are at least partially referring to my last submission. Just to let you know though I beat your score with the same software settings I did last time. The only things that changed where my cpu oc and titan bios/oc...


----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Merely that if you cannot conform to the rules of acceptance, you cannot expect your score to be accepted.


Right because it was last time..

double post.. my bad.


----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It was on what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Oh i see what thee problem is here. Ready for an upgrade yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to run it at 1080p Mister...


Shut up! D:
lol
Yeah I know.. ://
No cash for a screen..


----------



## Jpmboy

Driver tweaks? wouldn't if I could... but turning off aero and setting priority (used Process Explorer) and turned off about 6 things in the task bar. A few extra FPS. If we somehow limit this to stuff an old noob like me can do simply by clicking a few things then the playing field is somewhat level. Geeze - I'm still on the OEM bios from the base model EVGA Titans.



got the clocks from precision: 1176/3564 on one and the other is 1116/3564 (my laggard card







)... for fewness' data set


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> *spacin9 --- i7 3820 @ 4.43 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- 107,8 FPS --- 4510*


what's that geforce 650 doing in there?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Its easy to see that you are at least partially referring to my last submission. Just to let you know though I beat your score with the same software settings I did last time. The only things that changed where my cpu oc and titan bios/oc...


Nagle - what bios did you flash to?


----------



## Pen2penguin

I guess ill let solidshark bring his rig to my house and run on my 27" monitor


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nagle - what bios did you flash to?


The engineering bios.



http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/VGABIOS/GK110XOC.rom


----------



## bigmac11

Edit


----------



## Renairy

Gimme 2nd place. Trying for 1st.

Renairy --- Intel i7 [email protected] Ghz --- GTX Titan [email protected]/3700Mhz --- 137.1 --- 5728


----------



## Pen2penguin

all that money and F12 too hard to use?


----------



## nagle3092

Going back and reading posts, this tweak or not to tweak crying is ridiculous. For one how is anyone going to be able to prove they didn't tweak anything? Secondly isn't that the whole point of benching? To fine tune a system to achieve the most optimal score possible? I dont see how punishing people that know more about their respective systems to bring the most performance out of it just because some people dont know said setting is here or there.

Why not make a new thread with scores and only have stock runs, no overclocking, only allowed scores on must be on a fresh install of windows, have the complete history from event viewer attached to the post? Dont forget screen shots of every folder on your hard drive(s). This is of course to prove that you didnt tweak anything. Also you have to add your drivers licence, SSN, and bank account and mailing address to your post to verify your identify.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pen2penguin*
> 
> all that money and F12 too hard to use?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pen2penguin*
> 
> all that money and F12 too hard to use?


Is that better?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Is that better?


Nice, just .7 to go and you can have it. Bump your cpu and you should get it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not so fast guys...

Single Titan @ 1215 / 3704


SLI Titans at 1163 / 3704


----------



## Pen2penguin

much much much better.


----------



## nagle3092

Nice Eric! You got me for now, my blocks get here on Tuesday....

What do you have that cpu at?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

5GHz


----------



## nagle3092

Have you tried the engineering bios at all? They are working very nicely for me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm using the TI bios right now...


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm using the TI bios right now...


How did u get that score with only 1163mhz ? CPU at 5Ghz helped ?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not so fast guys...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Single Titan @ 1215 / 3704
> 
> 
> SLI Titans at 1163 / 3704


Titan excellence,


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here is a full tweak run:

3970x only @4.7GHz and TITAN @1241MHz:





My 83FPS run a few posts ago was with my cpu @5.2GHz and ram @ ~2500MHz

I'm sure I can get into the 86s with the full tweaking mentioned by justanoldman.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> How did u get that score with only 1163mhz ? CPU at 5Ghz helped ?


I'm not sure? My memory is pretty high too and I disconnected my second monitor which actually made a pretty significant difference...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm not sure? My memory is pretty high too and I disconnected my second monitor which actually made a pretty significant difference...


Got a link to those TI bios? Whats different?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its the one on Tech Inferno that we're not allowed to link to. Disables Boost 2.0 and gives static clocks and voltages like with Fermi.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its the one on Tech Inferno that we're not allowed to link to. *Disables Boost 2.0 and gives static clocks and voltages like with Fermi.*












Thanks, going hunting now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I actually miss Boost 2.0 in everyday use. The TI bios is good for benching but I will go back to a Boost bios once I'm done playing with the benches. In games dynamic clocks yield better overall gameplay IMO...


----------



## hotrod717

Trying to eek out every last frame....not tweaked

hotrod717 3770K - 4.6 7970 Matrix 1375/1850 57.1 / 2387



Got 1400 to run but started to glitch so I terminated the bench.


----------



## justanoldman

By doing this:
Switching to Classic windows theme
Hitting the enter key to scroll through the scenes before hitting F9
Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration changed to single display performance mode
Power management mode changed to prefer maximum performance
Vertical sync changed to off
Only have one monitor plugged into your card(s)
Texture filtering - Quality changed to High performance
Changing "use my preference emphasizing:" to Performance in Image Settings

I got these:
1080p, justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1202 / 1872 ---- 102.4 ---- 4286


1440p, justanoldman --- [email protected] 5.0 ---- GTX 690 ; 1202 / 1872 ---- 62.7 ---- 2624


Will enter them if it is decided that those changes are acceptable. I think we are only talking about the last two I have listed above. Texture filtering has been asked about in this thread a number of times since it began and it was not dissuaded, so I think there are more than a few scores using it.


----------



## stahlhart

When you asked me not to submit anything higher, I respected your wishes -- and this is the thanks I get...









Nice going









Now I want to give this another shot. Dammit.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The only thing there is quite a few people do go into driver settings to use the sli profiles & such things for multi gpu. Then it becomes disallow all driver tweaks or just some?
> Since all my scores here are probably with driver tweaks (not sure but I usually do go quality to performance) I'm hoping the 'normal' tweaks are allowed.
> *For a limit, I would say nothing that alters the way the bench looks or runs. No wireframe hacks, LOD, tessellation changes, time cheats & driver modifications*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This


*
^^ Double ++ that* ...and as posted by others and myself over the last few days, this also can become a slippery slope of what is a correct driver setting (ie single monitor setting for when you use a single monitor - duh) vs a tweak vs outright cheats...we could get a situation of the 'proving a negative' thing - the famous 'have you stopped beating your wife yet'...it's not the answer but the question...I have already seen some posts about, yeah, but my scores were 'un-tweaked' and 'real'...

... it is recommended that this thread adopt the 'HWBot' sanctioning rules re. allowed tweaks for NVidia and AMD ...I joined HWBot a few months ago and like the globally governed competition aspect, even if it means that I go up against guys with way more expensive GPUs, LN2 cooling and so forth...all that resulted in is that I learned ever more about my own system(s)...I owe more of my scores (per spoiler below) to competition against 'bigger guys' there than anything I have read here as 'tweaks'...personally, I very much enjoy making a silk purse out of a sow's ear, and thus I ended up w/4 very fast little (GTX 670) piglets







per Karlitos' table on p1

...but have a look at the two screen shots below...the one on the left is the *'Quality'* setting in the NVidia driver panel, the one on the right is *'High Performance'.*..I chose that one as I would think that it carries by far the biggest impact...'win explorer' was NOT disabled and nothing else special undertaken...just the regular 'basic Win7' desktop theme I use anyways.

I used my 3970X w/3 670ies and slowed it down to 5GHz (I normally do Valley runs at 5.1, or higher and use 4 cards instead of three). I also slowed GPU clock and GPU mem a bit in order to get a truly scientific basis for comparisons - so *THE ONLY thing different* is the 'quality' vs 'high performance' setting...and I rebooted between the runs, with the (air-cooled) cards at the same starting temps...the 'Quality' run shows FPS 132.5 / Score 5546, the 'High Performance' run shows FPS 132.7 / Score 5554...if the most significant driver setting / tweak results in a difference of less than 0.15%...you can draw your own further conclusions...











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can you guys help me establish a list of what tweaks are allowed and whcich one are not.

I'm not a bencher, I'm a gamer. All my scores were done without tweaks since I don't know much about benching. (I know)

I want the tweaks to be fair for EVERYONE. AMD users like Nvdia users.

I also rely on everyone's honesty and want people to help me spot what is illegal.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you guys help me establish a list of what tweaks are allowed and whcich one are not.
> 
> I'm not a bencher, I'm a gamer. All my scores were done without tweaks since I don't know much about benching. (I know)
> 
> I want the tweaks to be fair for EVERYONE. AMD users like Nvdia users.
> 
> I also rely on everyone's honesty and want people to help me spot what is illegal.


...that's the thing...you got one of the best-run threads on OCN...now there's innuendo and such







... best I know of is this (rules for Unigine's custom Heaven application) ... http://www.hwbot.org/news/3546_application_23_rules/


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you guys help me establish a list of what tweaks are allowed and whcich one are not.
> 
> I'm not a bencher, I'm a gamer. All my scores were done without tweaks since I don't know much about benching. (I know)
> 
> I want the tweaks to be fair for EVERYONE. AMD users like Nvdia users.
> 
> I also rely on everyone's honesty and want people to help me spot what is illegal.


From the years I have been benching, when going for ultimate performance, you CANNOT have settings in auto or quality/high quality in any control panel you have access too. It's common sense. Not far from like benching with VSync on!









It's not just comparing to others. It's personally getting the highest score possible. Now of course more experience overclockers/bencher's with probably get higher scores sometimes.

Now for threads like this and generally benchmarks is obviously better to have a "standard" set of rules regarding NVCP settings so everyone plays fair. Now if someone comes along and its way off balance, further proof will/should be need of course.

Btw, *UPDATED SCORE!* FASTEST GTX 690! YEAH!!!! As of now that is.








*
Koniakki ---- i7-3770K @4.95Ghz ---- ASUS GTX 690 @ 1176/1813 ---- 99.2 ---- 4149*



*P.S:* KaRLiToS there was another GTX 690 in the dual cards score table with 100-102FPS score I think. I believe it was *justanoldman's* score. But now its not there. Was the score removed?


----------



## thestache

Fixed my issues best I can and a final submission before new CPU and new motherboard. 3820 running 5040mhz, GTX Titan running 1202mhz core and 6912mhz memory with the engineering BIOS Alatar gave us.

With reference BIOS best I could do once I fixed everything was 74.9 FPS, 3135 Score, 1189mhz core and 6696mhz memory 1187mv stable with no throttling. So that was better than any run I could do before by 100 points.

77.9 FPS
3261 Score


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you guys help me establish a list of what tweaks are allowed and whcich one are not.
> 
> I'm not a bencher, I'm a gamer. All my scores were done without tweaks since I don't know much about benching. (I know)
> 
> I want the tweaks to be fair for EVERYONE. AMD users like Nvdia users.
> 
> I also rely on everyone's honesty and want people to help me spot what is illegal.


If tweaks get the go ahead then there this



Before - 3820 @ 4ghz and single stock 7950 (925, 1250)



After - 3820 @ 4ghz and single stock 7950 (925, 1250) the same



Just a simple click and i got a extra 4.1fps, Thoughts?


----------



## Alatar

3rd party.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> If tweaks get the go ahead then there this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before - 3820 @ 4ghz and single stock 7950 (925, 1250)
> 
> 
> 
> After - 3820 @ 4ghz and single stock 7950 (925, 1250) the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a simple click and i got a extra 4.1fps, Thoughts?


If thats the case..... im taking 1st place here tonight


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

SvenTheBerserK---AMD x6 1100t @ 3.9Ghz--- GTX 670 Single 1176/3005---44 FPS--- 1839



I would like to update my score please.
I did a format and reinstalled everything including all my usual programs.
Then overclocked my card as far it would let me on stock cooling.

Valley says my card clock is 1393 and memory is 3299 ...?
But EVGA Precision says 1176/3005.
And then GPU-Z says 1006/1502.

What do i use for the score submission?


----------



## Alatar

Precision X.

GPU-z shows base cloks

precisionX shows real clocks

and valley is just acting stupid and adding MHz for the hell of it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

3d party app....









EDIT: Not bad for a laptop, BTW, no tweaks







...

Yungbenny911 --- i7 3610QM @ 2.30 Ghz ---- Gtx 660m ; 1200Mhz / 3000Mhz ---- 17.1 ---- 715


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> From the years I have been benching, when going for ultimate performance, you CANNOT have settings in auto or quality/high quality in any control panel you have access too. It's common sense. Not far from like benching with VSync on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just comparing to others. It's personally getting the highest score possible. Now of course more experience overclockers/bencher's with probably get higher scores sometimes.
> 
> Now for threads like this and generally benchmarks is obviously better to have a "standard" set of rules regarding NVCP settings so everyone plays fair. Now if someone comes along and its way off balance, further proof will/should be need of course.
> 
> Btw, *UPDATED SCORE!* FASTEST GTX 690! YEAH!!!! As of now that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Koniakki ---- i7-3770K @4.95Ghz ---- ASUS GTX 690 @ 1176/1813 ---- 99.2 ---- 4149*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:* KaRLiToS there was another GTX 690 in the dual cards score table with 100-102FPS score I think. I believe it was *justanoldman's* score. But now its not there. Was the score removed?


The score you are thinking of is from Wholeeo. It is 101 and it is at the bottom of the data in the "setup out of competition" part since he switched graphics cards.

Very happy with your score there, I have been waiting for some 690 owners to show what it can do. Currently, as you can see from my last post a few above yours, I am at 102.4, but haven't officially entered it yet. One of your gpus is at 76c so it is throttling, you will get an even better score if you can keep them both below 70c, and you should be able to add just a bit to the oc if you water cool the card.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 3d party app....


you dont have to use it but for people who don't know how to tweak it will be a equal playing field


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> you dont have to use it but for people who don't know how to tweak it will be a equal playing field


Honestly I don't know what that means. What exactly are we "tweaking"? I listed exactly what I changed and it takes a matter of seconds. Anyone can do it.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Honestly I don't know what that means. What exactly are we "tweaking"? I listed exactly what I changed and it takes a matter of seconds. Anyone can do it.


I asked him what it does.... He wouldnt tell me. Said it was illegal or some sort of wack buizo.


----------



## stahlhart

4100 and small change is _definitely_ my upper limit.







Time to go play some games now.

Regarding tweaking, I think that whatever you have at your disposal within the manufacturer's driver configuration tools ought to be fair game, provided the benchmark presets are adhered to.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Honestly I don't know what that means. What exactly are we "tweaking"? I listed exactly what I changed and it takes a matter of seconds. Anyone can do it.


what fps gain did you get, ive seen up to 10fps with a overclocked trifire 7950 setup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I asked him what it does.... He wouldnt tell me. Said it was illegal or some sort of wack buizo.


wow you really gunna lie like that, Im not one for posting pm's but


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> what fps gain did you get, ive seen up to 10fps with a overclocked trifire 7950 setup


About 5% going from doing nothing at all, to using everything I listed. So the only two Nvidia driver choice changes that are in question here give a few %.

I am not familiar with AMD currently, so I don't have any idea what your program did. If it is something that anyone with AMD can do by hand making driver choices that are standard then it should be fine. You would have to show exactly what it does I would assume, otherwise it would be considered a third party app and not allowed.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you guys help me establish a list of what tweaks are allowed and whcich one are not.
> 
> I'm not a bencher, I'm a gamer. All my scores were done without tweaks since I don't know much about benching. (I know)
> 
> I want the tweaks to be fair for EVERYONE. AMD users like Nvdia users.
> 
> I also rely on everyone's honesty and want people to help me spot what is illegal.


My long post on allowing standard driver choice option changes. Please comment on anything that could be changed or added, and we need some AMD specifics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Common to AMD and Nvidia:
We should not allow:
-Any third party programs
-Any integrated graphics
-Anything that alters the way Valley runs or looks, from FtW420:
"For a limit, I would say nothing that alters the way the bench looks or runs. No wireframe hacks, LOD, tessellation changes, time cheats & driver modifications."

Allowed:
+Minimal os installs
+Changing your os theme
+Shutting down background processes
+Increasing priority of processes
+Hitting the enter key to scroll through the scenes before hitting F9
+Only have one monitor plugged into your card(s)
+Ocing the chip and gpu(s) to the max, it only has to be stable enough for a screenshot

We should allow any normal, standard setting to be changed in the standard release drivers.
Specific to Nvidia Control Panel:
+Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration changed to single display performance mode
+Power management mode changed to prefer maximum performance
+Vertical sync changed to off
+Texture filtering - Quality changed to High performance
+Changing "use my preference emphasizing:" to Performance in Image Settings

Specific to AMD:
(I have not had an AMD card in a while so I can't comment for this section. Could someone else post what should go here?)

IMO, why the above should be accepted:
1) The majority here have approved it so far
2) FtW420 is our benchmarking expert and he has approved of this
3) We have no way to check or stop people from doing it
4) It is built into the standard release drivers, these are not added/modified tweaks
5) AMD users have a huge price/performance advantage, this could be viewed as part of the premium Nvidia users pay
6) Custom bios are allowed, but some cards can't use them and that is a significant disadvantage but we allow it
7) These driver option changes do increase your score, but not by a large amount

I honestly understand people's opposition to this. Some feel that it is not right to use any setting or oc that you don't use for 24/7. I wouldn't mind if we went either way with this if we could check for it or prevent it in anyway, but since we can't, allowing it seems our best option.

Do we want to spend time on many futures posts where people question/deny using or not using these driver option choices?


----------



## Devnant

Weird.

Tried following the tweaks, OCing my i73770k to 5 GHz setting offset to +1.10 and LLC to extreme on my ASUS MB, and got a wooping 13 FPS worse performance than my best score running Valley on SLI TITANs









TITANs @ 1176/3758 MHz. Tried lowering CPU to 4.8, 4.7, lowering mem OC, setting LLC back to high and I´m still getting way worse results than before.

Any thoughts?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Weird.
> 
> Tried following the tweaks, OCing my i73770k to 5 GHz setting offset to +1.10 and LLC to extreme on my ASUS MB, and got a wooping 13 FPS worse performance than my best score running Valley on SLI TITANs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TITANs @ 1176/3758 MHz. Tried lowering CPU to 4.8, 4.7, lowering mem OC, setting LLC back to high and I´m still getting way worse results than before.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If your experience is like mine has been, you won't get much of anything from CPU overclocking with this bench.

Edit: what changed from when you were getting results that you were satisfied with? New drivers?


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> If your experience is like mine has been, you won't get much of anything from CPU overclocking with this bench.
> 
> Edit: what changed from when you were getting results that you were satisfied with? New drivers?


Those tweaks everyone was posting for better Valley results.


----------



## hotrod717

Sorry to make you work so hard buddy, but I've been working myself. Getting closer....

hotrod717 - i7 3770K @ 4.6 - 7970 Matrix 1875/1850 - 58,6 / 2452



Don't have access or desire use ln2 so 60.2 + is what I'm aiming for!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> My long post on allowing standard driver choice option changes. Please comment on anything that could be changed or added, and we need some AMD specifics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Common to AMD and Nvidia:
> We should not allow:
> -Any third party programs
> -Any integrated graphics
> -Anything that alters the way Valley runs or looks, from FtW420:
> "For a limit, I would say nothing that alters the way the bench looks or runs. No wireframe hacks, LOD, tessellation changes, time cheats & driver modifications."
> 
> Allowed:
> +Minimal os installs
> +Changing your os theme
> +Shutting down background processes
> +Increasing priority of processes
> +Hitting the enter key to scroll through the scenes before hitting F9
> +Only have one monitor plugged into your card(s)
> +Ocing the chip and gpu(s) to the max, it only has to be stable enough for a screenshot
> 
> We should allow any normal, standard setting to be changed in the standard release drivers.
> Specific to Nvidia Control Panel:
> +Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration changed to single display performance mode
> +Power management mode changed to prefer maximum performance
> +Vertical sync changed to off
> +Texture filtering - Quality changed to High performance
> +Changing "use my preference emphasizing:" to Performance in Image Settings
> 
> Specific to AMD:
> (I have not had an AMD card in a while so I can't comment for this section. Could someone else post what should go here?)
> 
> IMO, why the above should be accepted:
> 1) The majority here have approved it so far
> 2) FtW420 is our benchmarking expert and he has approved of this
> 3) We have no way to check or stop people from doing it
> 4) It is built into the standard release drivers, these are not added/modified tweaks
> 5) AMD users have a huge price/performance advantage, this could be viewed as part of the premium Nvidia users pay
> 6) Custom bios are allowed, but some cards can't use them and that is a significant disadvantage but we allow it
> 7) These driver option changes do increase your score, but not by a large amount
> 
> I honestly understand people's opposition to this. Some feel that it is not right to use any setting or oc that you don't use for 24/7. I wouldn't mind if we went either way with this if we could check for it or prevent it in anyway, but since we can't, allowing it seems our best option.
> 
> Do we want to spend time on many futures posts where people question/deny using or not using these driver option choices?


I think other members should comment on this. I don't know much about tweaking. (or nothing, my QuadFire score of 149fps was done with OC on the cards and on the CPU, nothing else.)

My main concern is I want it to be fair for everyone.

That's it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Sorry to make you work so hard buddy, but I've been working myself. Getting closer....
> 
> hotrod717 - i7 3770K @ 4.6 - 7970 Matrix 1875/1850 - 58,6 / 2452
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have access or desire use ln2 so 60.2 + is what I'm aiming for!


Post as much score as you want, you are not making me work any harder.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Weird.
> 
> Tried following the tweaks, OCing my i73770k to 5 GHz setting offset to +1.10 and LLC to extreme on my ASUS MB, and got a wooping 13 FPS worse performance than my best score running Valley on SLI TITANs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TITANs @ 1176/3758 MHz. Tried lowering CPU to 4.8, 4.7, lowering mem OC, setting LLC back to high and I´m still getting way worse results than before.
> 
> Any thoughts?


An offset of 1.1 would be impossible so I am not sure what you are using. Most of us have found that LLC to Ultra high is the best way to go. It doesn't sound like you are stable on the chip oc. Have you looked through this thread?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@justanoldman*

Thanks you for dressing the list of tweaks that is allowed in Windows and in *Nvidia control panel*. And also the ones that are not allowed.

_*Now I need someone to establish the ones that are allowed on AMD side.*_

I'll create a list soon in the OP.

Also, I will probably add a column in the charts and a question in the form with Yes or No answer if tweaks were used.


----------



## kgtuning

kgtuning- [email protected] 5.1ghz -7950's CF---88.4 FPS----3699


----------



## thomjak

thomjak - i7 870 @ 3972MHz - GTX 670 1280MHz - 48,9 / 2047


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Weird.
> 
> Tried following the tweaks, OCing my i73770k to 5 GHz setting offset to +1.10 and LLC to extreme on my ASUS MB, and got a wooping 13 FPS worse performance than my best score running Valley on SLI TITANs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TITANs @ 1176/3758 MHz. Tried lowering CPU to 4.8, 4.7, lowering mem OC, setting LLC back to high and I´m still getting way worse results than before.
> 
> Any thoughts?


...that's because some of the 'lists' here contain things which are actually mutually exclusive







- I have seen two tips here on 'performance' settings that if you use them both at the same time, for example tri-SLI GTX 670 scores *dropped* from 5694 to 5430 - "Caveat emptor", I suppose....best do a clean driver re-install

...I think FtW420, Alatar and others have already given a pretty good hint (more than once) what shouldn't be allowed...and folks have yet to confront the 'legality' of for example custom BIOS w/200%++ PowerTargets etc...that's what I meant with slippery slope earlier.... at the end of the day, all the 'tweaks' really are are win7 registry settings.

...on my system, and using the tri-SLI as a base (rather than the quad-SLI I also run), I gained s.th. like 200 points by coming up with a custom cooling solution for the stock-air-cooled cards...simply put, I traded some syringes of liquid metal TIM for an extra-long flexible SLI bridge used by some of the pros...once I eliminated the Asus tri-bridge hard 'PCB' and substituted the longer flex-bridge, the cards could breathe much better, and the 1st and 2nd card weren't at 71 C+ by 'scene 4 out of 18' already (thus throttling already). I gained another 270 score points by fundamentally changing main memory (quad channel) via different speeds and timing...


----------



## alancsalt

You can't ban a tweak unless you can detect it. If you can't detect it a ban is meaningless.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I almost think that its more simple if we don't allow tweaks *AT all*, That way, we are sure that everything will be fair.

I don't mind about Windows tweaks but we shouldn't mess with our drivers control panel, that way, everybody is on the same level?

I am questionning myself? Why use tweaks to only add 1.8 fps to the overall score.


----------



## Alatar

Why not?

Tweaking has always been a part of benching, an important part at that. As long as the tweaks do not directly affect how the benchmark runs or looks it should be fine. If we want to be more strict no 3rd party programs should be allowed, and even then detecting them can be hard.

I mean there's no such thing as a level playing field. Anyone can set a driver option just as easily as they can bump up their clocks in afterburner. Not everyone can flash bioses, should we ban bios modding? Not everyone can overclock, should we ban overclocking? Same goes for some basic tweaking. Benching is about getting the most out of your system, software is a big part of that, it isn't just about hardware. Tweaking and OCing takes some knowhow, that's how it's supposed to be.

So again, as long as the tweak doesn't affect how the bench runs or how it looks, and is readily available for all users then why would it be wrong in any way to use the tweak? It's just another way of getting more out of your system, in no way does the kind of tweaking people have been describing here count as cheating.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> An offset of 1.1 would be impossible so I am not sure what you are using. Most of us have found that LLC to Ultra high is the best way to go. It doesn't sound like you are stable on the chip oc. Have you looked through this thread?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


Sorry. Mistype. It was 0.110 not 1.1 lol

Yeah. I think CPU OC wasn´t stable even for a benchmark run. Gonna do a few more tests later. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I almost think that its more simple if we don't allow tweaks *AT all*, That way, we are sure that everything will be fair.
> 
> I don't mind about Windows tweaks but we shouldn't mess with our drivers control panel, that way, everybody is on the same level?
> 
> I am questionning myself? Why use tweaks to only add 1.8 fps to the overall score.


That would be fine if you could detect it somehow, and some of the driver choices are done by people in everyday setups, so saying you can't do any doesn't really make sense. There is only one that makes the most difference and that is taking the slider from Quality to Performance in Image Settings.

As Alancsalt just posted, you can't detect which are used or not, so you already have people that have used them in the scores here, and you will have them used in the future.

Three moderators have basically said we should allow it, and the majority here have voted for it which is pretty good since I assume there would be understandable bias against it from AMD guys since this will increase most Nvidia setups by a few fps.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tweaking has always been a part of benching, an important part at that. As long as the tweaks do not directly affect how the benchmark runs or looks it should be fine. If we want to be more strict no 3rd party programs should be allowed, and even then detecting them can be hard.
> 
> I mean there's no such thing as a level playing field. Anyone can set a driver option just as easily as they can bump up their clocks in afterburner. Not everyone can flash bioses, should we ban bios modding? Not everyone can overclock, should we ban overclocking? Same goes for some basic tweaking. Benching is about getting the most out of your system, software is a big part of that, it isn't just about hardware. Tweaking and OCing takes some knowhow, that's how it's supposed to be.
> 
> So again, as long as the tweak doesn't affect how the bench runs or how it looks, and is readily available for all users then why would it be wrong in any way to use the tweak? It's just another way of getting more out of your system, in no way does the kind of tweaking people have been describing here count as cheating.


I know what you mean. But I question myself if AMD tweaking is as worth as Nvidia tweaking.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's because some of the 'lists' here contain things which are actually mutually exclusive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I have seen two tips here on 'performance' settings that if you use them both at the same time, for example tri-SLI GTX 670 scores *dropped* from 5694 to 5430 - "Caveat emptor", I suppose....best do a clean driver re-install
> 
> ...I think FtW420, Alatar and others have already given a pretty good hint (more than once) what shouldn't be allowed...and folks have yet to confront the 'legality' of for example custom BIOS w/200%++ PowerTargets etc...that's what I meant with slippery slope earlier.... at the end of the day, all the 'tweaks' really are are win7 registry settings.
> 
> ...on my system, and using the tri-SLI as a base (rather than the quad-SLI I also run), I gained s.th. like 200 points by coming up with a custom cooling solution for the stock-air-cooled cards...simply put, I traded some syringes of liquid metal TIM for an extra-long flexible SLI bridge used by some of the pros...once I eliminated the Asus tri-bridge hard 'PCB' and substituted the longer flex-bridge, the cards could breathe much better, and the 1st and 2nd card weren't at 71 C+ by 'scene 4 out of 18' already (thus throttling already). I gained another 270 score points by fundamentally changing main memory (quad channel) via different speeds and timing...


Well TBH, if TITAN users don´t use custom BIOS, they´ll just throttle and scores will be worse than 780s.

That´s because 265W simply is not enough for the extra CUDA cores and SMX the TITAN has over the 780.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Sorry. Mistype. It was 0.110 not 1.1 lol
> 
> Yeah. I think CPU OC wasn´t stable even for a benchmark run. Gonna do a few more tests later. Thanks for the tips.


That would be pretty low for 5.0 unless you have a rather high VID. I would get the chip stable at the highest multiplier you can with reasonable voltage/temps then worry about the gpu oc.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That would be pretty low for 5.0 unless you have a rather high VID. I would get the chip stable at the highest multiplier you can with reasonable voltage/temps then worry about the gpu oc.


Would you reckon setting LLC to ultra high, and manually adjusting voltage to 1.5 would be ok for a bench run @ 5GHz?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Would you reckon setting LLC to ultra high, and manually adjusting voltage to 1.5 would be ok for a bench run @ 5GHz?


You have a delidded chip? I wouldn't try that voltage unless you have really good temps. Every chip is different and they all hit the wall at different places. Do you know one multiplier with a voltage that you know is 24/7 stable? Based on that we can guess what 5.0 might need.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Tweaking has always been a part of benching, an important part at that. As long as the tweaks do not directly affect how the benchmark runs or looks it should be fine. If we want to be more strict no 3rd party programs should be allowed, and even then detecting them can be hard.
> 
> I mean there's no such thing as a level playing field. Anyone can set a driver option just as easily as they can bump up their clocks in afterburner. Not everyone can flash bioses, should we ban bios modding? Not everyone can overclock, should we ban overclocking? Same goes for some basic tweaking. Benching is about getting the most out of your system, software is a big part of that, it isn't just about hardware. Tweaking and OCing takes some knowhow, that's how it's supposed to be.
> 
> So again, as long as the tweak doesn't affect how the bench runs or how it looks, and is readily available for all users then why would it be wrong in any way to use the tweak? It's just another way of getting more out of your system, in no way does the kind of tweaking people have been describing here count as cheating.










spoken like a true MODERATOR!









I assure Karlitos, allowing 3rd party applications in the pursuit of "fairness" will RUIN everything. It's Nvidia and AMD, two different companies that don't work the same way. Why should Nvidia users not use what their company provided for them all in the name of Fairness?









I mean, it's not our fault that AMD does not provide things that can benefit their users (same reason why most people say Nvidia drivers are still better). I mean, in the Olympics track and field events, some people are tall, while some are short, taller people can cover longer distances with a single stride (which is considered a perk for them), if that was "unfair" then the rules should be that everyone should be the same height lol, but that can't happen.

The only way this bench can be 100% fair is if everyone had the same setup components, with the same brand of GPU.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Don't worry, I don't even want tweaks, don't expect me to accept third party tools









I'll take a decision tonight with the help of everyone.

Just FYI guys, I don't consider this as MY thread, I consider this as *OUR OCN* thread.

I want everyone to be happy with how it's going.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I almost think that its more simple if we don't allow tweaks *AT all*, That way, we are sure that everything will be fair.
> 
> I don't mind about Windows tweaks but we shouldn't mess with our drivers control panel, that way, everybody is on the same level?
> 
> I am questionning myself? Why use tweaks to only add 1.8 fps to the overall score.


I agree 100%.


----------



## bigmac11

Slightly off topic but seeing how today is Memorial day in the US.... when everyone replies how are we going to know what setting or tweak was used it really bothers me. What the hell ever happened to a thing called "honor".

That's 99% of the problems in the world today, no one has any semblance of honor anymore within themselves or towards others. It's sad that so many have died in the name of honor supporting something they don't even understand, only because they gave their word to uphold their responsibilities. Today of all days makes me sad that this is the world today, not the world I grew up in and believed and fought for.

Sorry Karlitos for the intrusion.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You have a delidded chip? I wouldn't try that voltage unless you have really good temps. Every chip is different and they all hit the wall at different places. Do you know one multiplier with a voltage that you know is 24/7 stable? Based on that we can guess what 5.0 might need.


No, not delidded. I run my PC 24/7 stable @ 4.5 GHz (x45 multiplier) with a 0.035 offset and LLC set to high. Max temps on prime95 below 75 C, but on air (Noctua-D14). VCORE around 1.24 when CPU load is high.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Slightly off topic but seeing how today is Memorial day in the US.... when everyone replies how are we going to know what setting or tweak was used it really bothers me. What the hell ever happened to a thing called "honor".
> 
> That's 99% of the problems in the world today, no one has any semblance of honor anymore within themselves or towards others. It's sad that so many have died in the name of honor supporting something they don't even understand, only because they gave their word to uphold their responsibilities. Today of all days makes me sad that this is the world today, not the world I grew up in and believed and fought for.
> 
> Sorry Karlitos for the intrusion.


Semper fidelis brother


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> what fps gain did you get, ive seen up to 10fps with a overclocked trifire 7950 setup
> wow you really gunna lie like that, Im not one for posting pm's but


thats just pathetic


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> No, not delidded. I run my PC 24/7 stable @ 4.5 GHz (x45 multiplier) with a 0.035 offset and LLC set to high. Max temps on prime95 below 75 C, but on air (Noctua-D14). VCORE around 1.24 when CPU load is high.


If 1.24v stabilizes 4.5 then 5.0 could need 1.55v+ assuming you don't hit the wall anywhere, which is a big assumption. Obviously you can do with less vCore just to run one benchmarks vs. being really stable, but it is hard to say what your chip will let you do without testing it and watching temps.

Non delidded Ivy usually cause temp to run too high as soon as you get close to 1.4v. You have really high scores already, it may just have been something was off somewhere when you got the score drop. If you change the slider to performance, then change something in the 3d setting's page, that can undo your changes to the slider.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have sent an e-mail to Hwbot and we'll see what they say about this.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If 1.24v stabilizes 4.5 then 5.0 could need 1.55v+ assuming you don't hit the wall anywhere, which is a big assumption. Obviously you can do with less vCore just to run one benchmarks vs. being really stable, but it is hard to say what your chip will let you do without testing it and watching temps.
> 
> Non delidded Ivy usually cause temp to run too high as soon as you get close to 1.4v. You have really high scores already, it may just have been something was off somewhere when you got the score drop. If you change the slider to performance, then change something in the 3d setting's page, that can undo your changes to the slider.


K thanks. I suppose it's time to start studying a lot for water cooling.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its going to be impossible to screen out people's scores who used NCP to tweak them because there's no way to prove it one way or the other. I have a feeling that many of the scores from the very beginning have been using the performance slider to help their scores anyway (ftw420 admitted that his score was using the performance slider) so I don't see how we can stop people from using it at this point.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its going to be impossible to screen out people's scores who used NCP to tweak them because there's no way to prove it one way or the other. I have a feeling that many of the scores from the very beginning have been using the performance slider to help their scores anyway (ftw420 admitted that his score was using the performance slider) so I don't see how we can stop people from using it at this point.


Yeah, I agree. I think giving everyone performance tips on the OP is the best way to level the playing field.

Even if there are driver differences between AMD and NVIDIA, bench results will be good enough to know if you are performing lesser than you should.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, I think its acceptable.

Anyway, I see so many scores that If I see a Titan going from 80 fps tp 93 fps, I'll be asking some questions.

I will be testing those settings with my GTX 680, I think it deserves an entry in the data section. I'll also have my GTX 780 this week UNDER WATER. This will go in a i7 3770k system so I'll be able to class it in the main charts.


----------



## bigmac11

Edit


----------



## KaRLiToS

Why?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its going to be impossible to screen out people's scores who used NCP to tweak them because there's no way to prove it one way or the other. I have a feeling that many of the scores from the very beginning have been using the performance slider to help their scores anyway (ftw420 admitted that his score was using the performance slider) so I don't see how we can stop people from using it at this point.


bingo, so don't try to stop people from using it (its a losing battle)

also, i honestly don't like the insinuation that i'm 'cheating' because i run with single-monitor mode or perf power management or perf quality settings, i don't think those things are cheating, just taking reasonable advantage of what the cards/drivers/bios can do.

* when it comes to same card competition, folks with the same cards have these sames tools to throw at it

* when it comes to competition across card manufacturers, if one manufacturer has better tools, that's a competitive advantage and should be allowed on that basis


----------



## lilchronic

here's my run with nvcp tweak slider to performance

670 FTW SLI @ 1333/1827


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here's my run with nvcp tweak slider to performance
> 
> 670 FTW SLI @ 1333/1827
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ouch, beaten by .4 fps dang you, lol.
That is exactly what I expected. You were a little ahead before so you should still be now. 1440p though I would guess you are a little less than mine.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ouch, beaten by .4 fps dang you, lol.
> That is exactly what I expected. You were a little ahead before so you should still be now. 1440p though I would guess you are a little less than mine.


----------



## justanoldman

Well, that doesn’t make sense. Maybe my 1440p is too low or your 1080p is. How come one gpu says 1340 and the other says 1418?


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Semper fidelis brother


OOHRAH my brother


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its going to be impossible to screen out people's scores who used NCP to tweak them because there's no way to prove it one way or the other. I have a feeling that many of the scores from the very beginning have been using the performance slider to help their scores anyway (ftw420 admitted that his score was using the performance slider) so I don't see how we can stop people from using it at this point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. I think giving everyone performance tips on the OP is the best way to level the playing field. Even if there are driver differences between AMD and NVIDIA, bench results will be good enough to know if you are performing lesser than you should.


...the only other option would be to have a custom Valley version you download (like HWBot does w/ Heaven)...and even then, driver adjustments and other tweaks can still play a (somewhat reduced) role...

..putting stuff in the OP was suggested several times already and why not...if you have a well-tuned system, you probably see somewhat smaller gains to begin with but it's good to have the info out there for everyone...just be careful about some tweaks being mutually exclusive.which can lower your score by a sizable amount, and only a clean re-install of the driver will help then....









...I think I'm going to do a quad-sli run just for fun after all this


----------



## justanoldman

Lilchronic,
Either your previous 1440p was not your best, or your new 1080p should be better. Your 1080p went up by 2.80% and your 1440p score went up by 6.40%. Both my scores went up by 3.64%.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I really don't like where this is going.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Well, that doesn't make sense. Maybe my 1440p is too low or your 1080p is. How come one gpu says 1340 and the other says 1418?


the second card has a modded bios and first has stock bios.
also i dont have a 1440p monitor its 1080p but i made a custome res @ 2560x1440


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Lilchronic,
> Either your previous 1440p was not your best, or your new 1080p should be better. Your 1080p went up by 2.80% and your 1440p score went up by 6.40%. Both my scores went up by 3.64%.


yea my previous 1440 run was not my best


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> thats just pathetic


me posting the pm's or him slandering me saying i cant say about it because its illegal?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> me posting the pm's or him slandering me saying i cant say about it because its illegal?


Probably him not you


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I really don't like where this is going.


I completely understand what you are saying. However, the alternative is trouble too. We know there are scores in your data that have used these settings (they are not cheats, hacks, or even tweaks as such). So do we delete any scores that appear too high? If you leave them in then there is not really any point to trying to get better scores since you probably can't beat those.

Unless I am mistaken this is just for fun right? Are the better scores getting money, a raise, a better job, a weekend with a Victoria secret model? I would hate for anyone to take this too seriously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea my previous 1440 run was not my best


Ok you win.








I wish there was a bios I could use, oh well.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I am afraid that this thread that I have put so many efforts and more than 300 hours of job into it turns into a cheat festival.


----------



## mcg75

Here's is my .02 in this.

Modified bios is just fine. Why? Because you are tweaking your card not the test.

Any driver setting or 3rd party program that changes the image quality of the test not allowed. If we're not all running the same benchmark anymore, what is the point?

The idea is for everyone to run the test exactly the same and what happens, happens.

The only setting in my NV control panel that made a difference was the "adjust image setting slider" which gained me a whopping .7 fps. And I did not submit that score.


----------



## Feud

Last I checked AMD's drivers have the option for "AMD Optimized" tessellation... How is this any different than using Nvidia Control Panel to optimize?

You may as well call AMD cheaters since they have an optimized Tessellation profile.

Edit:
Changing settings in Nvidia Control Panel are not cheats, tweaks or anything. Its readily available and is intended to be used by us. The only ones that seem to really be complaining about it are those who did not know about it.

I feel like this has gotten completely idiotic and people are blowing this out of proportion. LOD Tweaking, Wireframes are by far something that should *not* be allowed but enabling TEXTURE FILTERING OPTIMIZATIONS set by Nvidia *should* be allowed if AMD users can use an AMD Optimized Tessellation setting.



Drivers can make or a break a card and we all know this.. so why not include the ability to use available driver options in our scoring. (Aka not 3rd party)


----------



## lilchronic

Ok you win.








I wish there was a bios I could use, oh well.[/quote]


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am afraid that this thread that I have put so many efforts and more than 300 hours of job into it turns into a cheat festival.


Only option then is to rely on the honor system. Put the rules in the OP and go from there.


----------



## zinfinion

*zinfinion ---- i5 2500k @ 4.0 GHz ---- GTX 780 ; 1228 / 3591 ---- 74.0 ---- 3097*



And with 2 tweaks in the NVCP, I was able to get this:



Make of that what you will.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am afraid that this thread that I have put so many efforts and more than 300 hours of job into it turns into a cheat festival.


Karlitos - clearly you have made one of the very popular/visited and informative threads on OCN... candidate for thread of the year IMHO if there is such a thing. One way to look at this? Participants are allowed to use a non-OEM moded bios, hard mods (I assume), chillers, LN2 (LOL) etc, all sorts of "tweaks" if you will, so why get upset or single in on peeps putzing around with settings in either the NVidia or AMD Catalyst control panels. The posts that have been made listing OS and CP changes to squeeze out a few more FPS seem trivial compared with changes to bios. Frankly, *I find it hard to believe that anyone who has been flashing and modding bios' did not, and has not always used the OS and control panel settings... really hard to believe.* Personally, I eeked out an additional 2-4 FPS with the OS/CP settings - BFD. Certainly folks are completing a valley run anyway it can complete, looking at Picasso-esque frames and big blue splotches on the screen... I do wonder what the charts would look like if there was an artifact counter in Valley









Like you have said before, the data set is the win here and a few outliers do not affect the conclusions.
You have and are doing an amazing job on this. The "winner" is the entire community of users.


----------



## alancsalt

*HWBot rules for Unigine Heaven:*

*Allowed optimisations:*
Driver settings finetuning.
Tesselation tweaking.

*Disallowed tweaks/cheats:*
Mipmap
Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.
Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures.
Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Karlitos - clearly you have made one of the very popular/visited and informative threads on OCN... candidate for thread of the year IMHO if there is such a thing. One way to look at this? Participants are allowed to use a non-OEM moded bios, hard mods (I assume), chillers, LN2 (LOL) etc, all sorts of "tweaks" if you will, so why get upset or single in on peeps putzing around with settings in either the NVidia or AMD Catalyst control panels. The posts that have been made listing OS and CP changes to squeeze out a few more FPS seem trivial compared with changes to bios. Frankly, *I find it hard to believe that anyone who has been flashing and modding bios' did not, and has not always used the OS and control panel settings... really hard to believe.* Personally, I eeked out an additional 2-4 FPS with the OS/CP settings - BFD. Certainly folks are completing a valley run anyway it can complete, looking at Picasso-esque frames and big blue splotches on the screen... I do wonder want the charts would look like if there was an artifact counter in Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Like you have said before, the data set is the win here and a few outliers do not affect the conclusions.*
> You have and are doing an amazing job on this. The "winner" is the entire community of users.


Yes, you are right, the Bolded text is where I care the most. as long as the average is not affected.

And by the way, my whopping 149 fps score was made with pure OC only, *no tweaks* at all.

I need someone who is kind enough, to establish what is allowed and what is not, I think FtW420 would be well placed to do so. _'m no Hwbot expert.[/I

_

Edit, so alancsalt, should I put this in the main OP?

Along with justanoldman post

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> My long post on allowing standard driver choice option changes. Please comment on anything that could be changed or added, and we need some AMD specifics:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Common to AMD and Nvidia:
> We should not allow:
> -Any third party programs
> -Any integrated graphics
> -Anything that alters the way Valley runs or looks, from FtW420:
> "For a limit, I would say nothing that alters the way the bench looks or runs. No wireframe hacks, LOD, tessellation changes, time cheats & driver modifications."
> 
> Allowed:
> +Minimal os installs
> +Changing your os theme
> +Shutting down background processes
> +Increasing priority of processes
> +Hitting the enter key to scroll through the scenes before hitting F9
> +Only have one monitor plugged into your card(s)
> +Ocing the chip and gpu(s) to the max, it only has to be stable enough for a screenshot
> 
> We should allow any normal, standard setting to be changed in the standard release drivers.
> Specific to Nvidia Control Panel:
> +Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration changed to single display performance mode
> +Power management mode changed to prefer maximum performance
> +Vertical sync changed to off
> +Texture filtering - Quality changed to High performance
> +Changing "use my preference emphasizing:" to Performance in Image Settings
> 
> Specific to AMD:
> (I have not had an AMD card in a while so I can't comment for this section. Could someone else post what should go here?)
> 
> IMO, why the above should be accepted:
> 1) The majority here have approved it so far
> 2) FtW420 is our benchmarking expert and he has approved of this
> 3) We have no way to check or stop people from doing it
> 4) It is built into the standard release drivers, these are not added/modified tweaks
> 5) AMD users have a huge price/performance advantage, this could be viewed as part of the premium Nvidia users pay
> 6) Custom bios are allowed, but some cards can't use them and that is a significant disadvantage but we allow it
> 7) These driver option changes do increase your score, but not by a large amount
> 
> I honestly understand people's opposition to this. Some feel that it is not right to use any setting or oc that you don't use for 24/7. I wouldn't mind if we went either way with this if we could check for it or prevent it in anyway, but since we can't, allowing it seems our best option.
> 
> Do we want to spend time on many futures posts where people question/deny using or not using these driver option choices?


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *HWBot rules for Unigine Heaven:*
> 
> *Allowed optimisations:*
> Driver settings finetuning.
> Tesselation tweaking.
> 
> *Disallowed tweaks/cheats:*
> Mipmap
> Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.
> Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures.
> Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking.


+1, these are definitely what the rules should be.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> + rep. nice work (and analysis)
> 
> the gpu clock thing... is there a simple (linear) way to convert the reported valley clocks to real clocks?
> 
> and post again so I can pop a few more rep!


Thanks man. That Valley reporting wrong core frequency thing is related to BIOS I think. Somewhere either in this thread earlier or in the Titan owner thread I read it. It's very possible you just need to minus a certain number to get the real one but I'm too lazy to figure it out now.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Thanks man. That Valley reporting wrong core frequency thing is related to BIOS I think. Somewhere either in this thread earlier or in the Titan owner thread I read it. It's very possible you just need to minus a certain number to get the real one but I'm too lazy to figure it out now.


Probably has to do with gpu boost. With the bios that disables it Valley reports the proper speeds.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *HWBot rules for Unigine Heaven:*
> 
> *Allowed optimisations:*
> Driver settings finetuning.
> Tesselation tweaking.
> 
> *Disallowed tweaks/cheats:*
> Mipmap
> Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.
> Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures.
> Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking.


no way to police any of this, right? So, hopefully there's some honor among benchers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Probably has to do with gpu boost. With the bios that disables it Valley reports the proper speeds.


ahhh... that must be it (+1)! anyone else with disabled boost confirm this?


----------



## Yungbenny911

*1440p*
*Yungbenny911 ---- i7 3770k @ 4.8 GHz ---- GTX 660 SLI ; 1293 / 3354 ---- 41.2 ---- 1724*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ahhh... that must be it (+1)! anyone else with disabled boost confirm this?


Yup. See my shots above.


----------



## michael-ocn

+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *HWBot rules for Unigine Heaven:*
> 
> *Allowed optimisations:*
> Driver settings finetuning.
> Tesselation tweaking.
> 
> *Disallowed tweaks/cheats:*
> Mipmap
> Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.
> Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures.
> Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ahhh... that must be it (+1)! anyone else with disabled boost confirm this?


Yes, it's appears to be gpu boost skewing the numbers. I used that bios as well and that's what I found.


----------



## justanoldman

Yungbenny,
Don't you get a little better score if you pause Precision monitoring and turn off the osd?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *HWBot rules for Unigine Heaven:*
> 
> *Allowed optimisations:*
> Driver settings finetuning.
> Tesselation tweaking.
> 
> *Disallowed tweaks/cheats:*
> Mipmap
> Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.
> Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures.
> Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking.


...sort of like democracy, 'the best of various imperfect solutions'...others have suggested HWBot rules for many pages, as did I (post 4563 etc). I know how much HWBot discussed this re AMD tessellation / NVidia LOD, and may be their analysis is s.th. this thread can benefit from


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yungbenny,
> Don't you get a little better score if you pause Precision monitoring and turn off the osd?


Found that out the hard way. Precision OSD was screwing me all up. Specifically I had set application detection level to high, and it was causing everything to launch windowed.

And I just switched it back to low and did a Heaven run for the LOLs and got a higher score with the OSD on. Now I don't know what to think....


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yup. See my shots above.


There it is! It's 1228/1215 but Valley reported 1293 for both.


----------



## mcg75

mcg75 --- [email protected] Ghz --- EVGA Titan SC ; 1189 / 7008 ---- 80.4 ---- 3363



No driver tricks. Aero was off.

Memory is more important with Valley it seems. Dropped down to 1189 mhz but managed to up memory to 7008.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yungbenny,
> Don't you get a little better score if you pause Precision monitoring and turn off the osd?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Found that out the hard way. Precision OSD was screwing me all up.


Ahh!







, is that really true? lol I guess i will try that again and see if it really helps. I have always done all my benches with precision monitoring "ON"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> mcg75 --- [email protected] Ghz --- EVGA Titan SC ; 1189 / 7008 ---- 80.4 ---- 3363
> 
> *Memory is more important with Valley it seems*. Dropped down to 1189 mhz but managed to up memory to 7008.


Check the plots fewness posted. Diff for AMD


----------



## zinfinion

LOL whoops:



Feels sleazy. Not going to fill the form with this.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ahh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , is that really true? lol I guess i will try that again and see if it really helps. I have always done all my benches with precision monitoring "ON"


I ninja edited, lol. Seems like it was only causing problems because of my stupidity.


----------



## sugarhell

I dont know why we should have hwbot rules on this thread. Ok nvidia have the drivers settings amd have the tess tweak ( which is not working with valley).I think that the point of this thread is to compare AMD vs nvidia cards with the same IQ as possible. I dont care if i will win with 0,5 fps because i set it on performance. Aero off etc etc is fine. But driver tweaks for lower IQ even if you cant see the difference its not fine. I will continue to post scores without drivers tweaks because i believe its not worth it


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I dont know why we should have hwbot rules on this thread. Ok nvidia have the drivers settings amd have the tess tweak ( which is not working with valley).I think that the point of this thread is to compare AMD vs nvidia cards with the same IQ as possible. I dont care if i will win with 0,5 fps because i set it on performance. Aero off etc etc is fine. But driver tweaks for lower IQ even if you cant see the difference its not fine. I will continue to post scores without drivers tweaks because i believe its not worth it


This is why I don't want the tweaks to be allowed.

Yes it is a competition, but I want this thread to help show what these cards can really do at the same Quality settings and all.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I ninja edited, lol. Seems like it was only causing problems because of my stupidity.


LOL i did another run without OSD and got 40.1 FPS,







... It does not affect performance in any way.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> This is why I don't want the tweaks to be allowed.
> 
> Yes it is a competition, but I want this thread to help show what these cards can really do at the same Quality settings and all.


This ^^^^^^^

Tweaking the card is like tweaking your car for the track.

Tweaking IQ settings would be making your track shorter than the guy you're racing. Not a fair comparison.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> mcg75 --- [email protected] Ghz --- EVGA Titan SC ; 1189 / 7008 ---- 80.4 ---- 3363
> 
> 
> 
> No driver tricks. Aero was off.
> 
> Memory is more important with Valley it seems. Dropped down to 1189 mhz but managed to up memory to 7008.


...memory is indeed important in Unigine - both on the card(s) as well as main system memory...the toughest 'real world' memory test I know is HWBot's custom 'Heaven' application....if my mem settings pass that, they'll pass anything.

...here is my fastest tri-SLI run so far (not an official submission as I do quads these days)...btw, I have NEVER submitted a Valley score with the *performance slider touched in any way* at all...it among other things does not get along with my custom main mem settings which are extreme (memtweakit score below)...this run had 'single monitor' mode as it is, well, as single monitor







and basic Win7 theme instead of areo (which is my normal setting anyways)...


----------



## KaRLiToS

*I think I will allow Windows and Aero tweaks but not driver tweaks.*

I still can't understand why people would want 82 fps with tweaks that will remove IQ, when they can get 80,6fps without tweaks. What is the point ?

If nobody tweaks the drivers, we are all on the same scale, level.

*@Joa3d43*, I really believe you, I really trust people here on OCN. This community is amazing.


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *I think I will allow Windows and Aero tweaks but not driver tweaks.*
> 
> I still can't understand why people would want 82 fps with tweaks that will remove IQ, when they can get 80,6fps without tweaks. What is the point ?
> 
> If nobody tweaks the drivers, we are all on the same scale, level.
> 
> *@Joa3d43*, I really believe you, I really trust people here on OCN. This community is amazing.


Probably because a majority of the people here know the difference between a Benchmark and a Game. For me in a benchmark I just want the highest score possible which is the purpose of Unigine Valley. In a game I'd opt for Image Quality because I actually tend to spend more time looking at the screen and paying attention then when I run a benchmark.

The sooner all of the cry babies realize it is *not* cheating in any way the sooner this thread can actually move forward.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I dont know why we should have hwbot rules on this thread. Ok nvidia have the drivers settings amd have the tess tweak ( which is not working with valley).*I think that the point of this thread is to compare AMD vs nvidia cards* with the same IQ as possible. I dont care if i will win with 0,5 fps because i set it on performance. Aero off etc etc is fine. But driver tweaks for lower IQ even if you cant see the difference its not fine. I will continue to post scores without drivers tweaks because i believe its not worth it


You guys said it yourselves, it's a competition. But what you are missing is that there is no way you can compare them equally. They are different companies with different architectures, and different driver configs. The same way you argue that it's not fair to AMD Gpu's, is the same way someone else can argue that it's not fair to Nvidia also.

Nvidia spent more time making these settings available for their users through their control panel, which enables users get the best out of their GPU's. However, AMD has their own settings too (but it does not work). Does that mean that anything that does not work for AMD should be deducted from Nvidia users?....









IMO, i take it as an advantage. period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Probably because a majority of the people here know the difference between a Benchmark and a Game. *For me in a benchmark I just want the highest score possible which is the purpose of Unigine Valley*. In a game I'd opt for Image Quality because I actually tend to spend more time looking at the screen and paying attention then when I run a benchmark.










Same here


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Probably because a majority of the people here know the difference between a Benchmark and a Game. For me in a benchmark I just want the highest score possible which is the purpose of Unigine Valley. In a game I'd opt for Image Quality because I actually tend to spend more time looking at the screen and paying attention then when I run a benchmark.


Yeah but this thread is to compare. If we dont have the same IQ there is no point to have this thread.


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Yeah but this thread is to compare. If we dont have the same IQ there is no point to have this thread.


Drivers effect image quality bud.. Not sure if you ever knew that or not but AMD's Image Quality is not going to be the same as Nvidia's even running with default settings. This is a PERFORMANCE benchmark intended to stress hardware.. there is no comparison of Image Quality because Nvidia and AMD do *not* have the same Image Quality regardless of driver settings.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *I think I will allow Windows and Aero tweaks but not driver tweaks.*
> 
> I still can't understand why people would want 82 fps with tweaks that will remove IQ, when they can get 80,6fps without tweaks....
> 
> *@Joa3d43*, I really believe you, I really trust people here on OCN. This community is amazing.


...thanks - I would have given you a sworn affidavit








.. that's also why I posted some of my HWBot results yesterday...all your scores there get scrutinized by competitors and staff







especially if you start holding global records...competition is fierce ...as stated before, I picked up several hundred points by stopping 3 or more cards from choking each other via an extra long MSI sli bridge, the rest is all memory and sheer 6c / 12T 3970X speed (almost ready to do a 5.250 GHz run - had to solve related PSU issues)...and now, after playing with R-IV-E's new 4004 BIOS, I finally get may fav mem modes working







and that means another big boost


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *I think I will allow Windows and Aero tweaks but not driver tweaks.*
> 
> I still can't understand why people would want 82 fps with tweaks that will remove IQ, when they can get 80,6fps without tweaks. What is the point ?
> 
> If nobody tweaks the drivers, we are all on the same scale, level.
> .


If you can't make any changes to the Nvidia or AMD driver settings at all, in any way, then delete the data and start again. I can tell you without question that your data set is flawed as is. If you just say no Tess changes by AMD and no slider changes by Nvidia then you might be able to get by with going back to certain scores and having them redone.

Honestly I don't care either way. Where the Nikkei closes tonight means a lot to me, whether I can move a slider for this thread is not a big deal, but it would be nice to make a final decision in the near future.

That said, I would say again you are doing a good job with the thread, and this is not an easy or straightforward decision.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You guys said it yourselves, it's a competition. But what you are missing is that there is no way you can compare them equally. They are different companies with different architectures, and different driver configs. The same way you argue that it's not fair to AMD Gpu's, is the same way someone else can argue that it's not fair to Nvidia also.
> 
> Nvidia spent more time making these settings available for their users through their control panel, which enables users get the best out of their GPU's. However, AMD has their own settings too (but it does not work). Does that mean that anything that does not work for AMD should be deducted from Nvidia users?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, i take it as an advantage. period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here


I think it has nothing to do with AMD vs Nvidia.

It's really a hard decision.









What do you think if I add a column in the charts with a Yes or No (Y or N) if tweaks were used?

I will add the question in the form.

We need to find a consensus.


----------



## Feud

I just don't see how changing 1-2 settings in Nvidia Control Panel is any worse than using a modified bios that completely disables GPU Boost. *Both* are software level mods and disabling GPU Boost gives a far bigger increase in performance than changing the texture filtering setting. If this is intended to be a comparison of solely the cards then shouldn't there be a means of standardization for bios' too?


----------



## justanoldman

Hundreds of entries and only 40 votes for the poll at the top.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> I just don't see how changing 1-2 settings in Nvidia Control Panel is any worse than using a modified bios that completely disables GPU Boost.


A bios doesn't change the IQ of a game?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think it has nothing to do with AMD vs Nvidia.
> 
> It's really a hard decision.


Everyone knows it's AMD vs Nvidia lol









And Yes, if you feel the need to, you can add two columns

One should ask if you overclocked your hardware, and the other should ask if you used any non 3rd party software to improve your score.


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> A bios doesn't change the IQ of a game?


Neither does this if you do it properly. All you have to do is add valley.exe to Nvidia Control Panel and change the texture filtering of JUST Unigine Valley. This *isn't* a game.. It's a *BENCHMARK*

This does the exact same thing as moving the slider:


It also *ONLY* effects Unigine Valley and not games.

Edit: lmao realized it was huge... so I made it smaller


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> I just don't see how changing 1-2 settings in Nvidia Control Panel is any worse than using a modified bios that completely disables GPU Boost. *Both* are software level mods and disabling GPU Boost gives a far bigger increase in performance than changing the texture filtering setting. If this is intended to be a comparison of solely the cards then shouldn't there be a means of standardization for bios' too?


I had a better score using a bios with gpu boost than one without.

But it's pretty clear why one would be allowed and one would not. Quite simply anything that changes the test itself is not allowed. Allowing people to run two different versions of the same test would be useless to compare.


----------



## sugarhell

You lower the IQ for higher fps. Yeah so exciting. There is no skill or an effort on this method to achieve higher fps. Without having the same values of IQ then its pointless even to have this thread. I dont see the point of tweaks.For example there is 20 titan entries. You want to win the 19th guy. You use tweaks to pass him . Nice but in my opinion its just dumb


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> You lower the IQ for higher fps. Yeah so exciting. There is no skill or an effort on this method to achieve higher fps. Without having the same values of IQ then its pointless even to have this thread. I dont see the point of tweaks.For example there is 20 titan entries. You want to win the 19th guy. You use tweaks to pass him . Nice but in my opinion its just dumb


You can't have the same IQ.. AMD and Nvidia don't have the same IQ because of their drivers and render methods.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think it has nothing to do with AMD vs Nvidia.
> 
> It's really a hard decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think if I add a column in the charts with a Yes or No (Y or N) if tweaks were used?
> 
> I will add the question in the form.
> 
> We need to find a consensus.


...not 100% sure that will work, but you can try it....but you should also outline then what you mean by 'tweaks' in the form via a few examples (ie 'single monitor' ; 'high performance slider' etc)...so more than just a 'yes' or 'no' radio button as folks obliviously have different definitions of what is a tweak vs a setting


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> You can't have the same IQ.. AMD and Nvidia don't have the same IQ because of their drivers and render methods.


But why you would want to lower you IQ to beat someone with normal IQ? I almost call this cheating, IMO, the best way to beat him is to OC more.


----------



## Jpmboy

with OS tweaks and Catalyst settings from "Balanced" to "Optimal Performance" (no, it's not oxymoronic







)
But - I was able to get marginally higher clocks with a bit more mV using Sapphire Trixx (I assume that's legal right?). 2700K @ 48


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> But why you would want to lower you IQ to beat someone with normal IQ? I almost call this cheating, IMO, the best way to beat him is to OC more.


Because its a *benchmark* and not a game. It's meant to test performance and gauge it by producing a score. Cheating would be modifying the level of detail or using purely wireframes without textures. Drivers effect performance just as much as overclocking which is why Nvidia and AMD are continously trying to optimize their products to run better on various games and benchmarks. This is merely one option that Nvidia allows its users to have control over.

If this were say a Metro Last Light benchmark thread I'd be all for keeping IQ but this is _purely_ a benchmark and nothing more.

OCN's Motto is "The Pursuit of Performance".. Not the "Pursuit of Image Quality".. Changing the texture filtering is a valid and readily available option to pursue more performance that is *provided* by Nvidia.

Besides... AMD has Texture Filtering/Quality options







AMD just decided to rename them lol

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/image-quality-driver-optimization-graphics,3173-6.html


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think it has nothing to do with AMD vs Nvidia.
> 
> It's really a hard decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you think if I add a column in the charts with a Yes or No (Y or N) if tweaks were used?*
> 
> I will add the question in the form.
> 
> We need to find a consensus.


In my opinion that's all you can do and hope people fill it out truthfully. There's nothing to stop others from continuing to use tweaks as you can't detect it. If you decide not to allow it you may as well start this thing from scratch since probably 30% or more of the scores up there are with some kind of tweak.

Edit: I'd also have to mention that dual cfx scores may have slightly inflated scores due to what we all already know. I rather not start that whole thing though, especially not in this thread.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Because its a *benchmark* and not a game. It's meant to test performance and gauge it by producing a score. Cheating would be modifying the level of detail or using purely wireframes without textures. Drivers effect performance just as much as overclocking which is why Nvidia and AMD are continously trying to optimize their products to run better on various games and benchmarks. This is merely one option that Nvidia allows its users to have control over.
> 
> If this were say a Metro Last Light benchmark thread I'd be all for keeping IQ but this is _purely_ a benchmark and nothing more.
> 
> OCN's Motto is "The Pursuit of Performance".. Not the "Pursuit of Image Quality".. Changing the texture filtering is a valid and readily available option to pursue more performance that is *provided* by Nvidia.
> 
> Besides... AMD has Texture Filtering/Quality options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD just decided to rename them lol
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/image-quality-driver-optimization-graphics,3173-6.html


I know its the pursuit of performance. But I want to make the pursuit of accurate charts and graph too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> In my opinion that's all you can do and hope people fill it out truthfully. There's nothing to stop others from continuing to use tweaks as you can't detect it. If you decide not to allow it you may as well start this thing from scratch since probably 30% or more of the scores up there are with some kind of tweak.


Good point there.


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I know its the pursuit of performance. But I want to make the pursuit of accurate charts and graph too.
> Good point there.


A possible option could be to setup a standardized series of settings in both Catalyst Control Center and Nvidia Control Panel. Along with that could be to make the current results into a separate chart/graph labeled "Tweaking" and another new graph and chart that will use the standardized CCC/NVCP settings and allow people to choose. Then just require people to have NVCP or CCC showing these standardized settings.

This honestly would be the closest and only possible way you could attempt to police this.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> A possible option could be to setup a standardized series of settings in both Catalyst Control Center and Nvidia Control Panel. Along with that could be to make the current results into a separate chart/graph labeled "Tweaking" and another new graph and chart that will use the standardized CCC/NVCP settings and allow people to choose. *Then just require people to have NVCP or CCC showing these standardized settings*.
> 
> This honestly would be the closest and only possible way you could attempt to police this.


People could however just switch the settings for the screenshot and switch them back for the run.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You guys are missing the point. Whether or not you agree with allowing the driver tweaks, they are happening and probably have been happening all along. Not only that, but there is no way to police whether they are being used or not so its pointless to disallow them. We're not talking about a massive performance boost or anything, just 2-3 FPS at most...


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> People could however just switch the settings for the screenshot and switch them back for the run.


Very true.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You guys are missing the point. Whether or not you agree with allowing the driver tweaks, they are happening and probably have been happening all along. Not only that, but there is no way to police whether they are being used or not so its pointless to disallow them. We're not talking about a massive performance boost or anything, just 2-3 FPS at most...


^^^^ This.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You guys are missing the point. Whether or not you agree with allowing the driver tweaks, they are happening and probably have been happening all along. Not only that, but there is no way to police whether they are being used or not so its pointless to disallow them. We're not talking about a massive performance boost or anything, just 2-3 FPS at most...


...in a test I shared yesterday w/3 cards, the score went from 5546 to 5554 ...0.2 FPS...


----------



## justanoldman

We showed today that the slider gives some of us 2-3fps.

It think we have covered everything at this point. Three moderators, the hwbot rules, and a majority of people here say standard driver options are ok - even though they may reduce image quality just a bit. As has been noted, AMD has quality/performance choices too.

We can add a check box (or more than one if we want to differentiate levels) for whether or not driver options were changed. Of course that does nothing for the 500+ entries we have already.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Besides... AMD has Texture Filtering/Quality options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD just decided to rename them lol
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/image-quality-driver-optimization-graphics,3173-6.html


Interesting comments at the end of that article... ATI peeps cheat all the time










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"Considering the data we've seen up until this point, we have to come to the disturbing conclusion that AMD's Radeon HD 7000-series cards currently enjoy more aggressive benchmark results at their default driver settings, resulting in reduced texture quality compared to the Radeon HD 6000s and GeForce GTX 500s. Using the highest Catalyst A.I. setting appears to be the remedy, though it costs additional speed.

This is the kind of result that makes us uncomfortable. Is it possible that AMD knowingly sacrificed texture quality to gain marginally-better performance in some benchmarks? The company took a couple weeks to respond to our queries, and we wondered as we waited."


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Interesting comments at the end of that article... ATI peeps cheat all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Considering the data we've seen up until this point, we have to come to the disturbing conclusion that AMD's Radeon HD 7000-series cards currently enjoy more aggressive benchmark results at their default driver settings, resulting in reduced texture quality compared to the Radeon HD 6000s and GeForce GTX 500s. Using the highest Catalyst A.I. setting appears to be the remedy, though it costs additional speed.
> 
> This is the kind of result that makes us uncomfortable. Is it possible that AMD knowingly sacrificed texture quality to gain marginally-better performance in some benchmarks? The company took a couple weeks to respond to our queries, and we wondered as we waited."


Oh wow... that's very interesting.


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## KaRLiToS

But guys, I want to know, have you bought high end cards to lower the IQ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Oh wow... that's very interesting.


I cherry picked those comments out, actually the remainder of the article is about that topic is pretty interesting in light of the discussion here. Ultimately, amd remedied their default settings situation in a later driver release.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> But guys, I want to know, have you bought high end cards to lower the IQ?


I bought a hi-end card to get a good combination of framerate + imagequality. Do i sometimes i sacrifice quality for framerates... u bet.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> But guys, I want to know, have you bought high end cards to lower the IQ?


That's not the point. You can't ban tweaks that have already been used the entire time the thread has been in existence. I'd bet half of the results in the chart have used some sort of OS optimization or driver tweak. Besides, changing the slider to performance did not have any noticeable effect on IQ that I could see. It's no where near the issue that tessellation has in the Heaven bench; that's really noticeable. Anyway, the poll you posted speaks for itself and since there is no way to enforce any such rule you might as well just put all the tweaks in the OP so that everybody has a chance to use them for fairness...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's not the point. You can't ban tweaks that have already been used the entire time the thread has been in existence. I'd bet half of the results in the chart have used some sort of OS optimization or driver tweak. Besides, changing the slider to performance did not have any noticeable effect on IQ that I could see. It's no where near the issue that tessellation has in the Heaven bench; that's really noticeable. Anyway, the poll you posted speaks for itself and since there is no way to enforce any such rule you might as well just put all the tweaks in the OP so that everybody has a chance to use them for fairness...


agreed


----------



## KaRLiToS

I know I have no choice anyway.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> But guys, I want to know, have you bought high end cards to lower the IQ?


I agree with your point, but you are running a benching thread. From a non-benching point of view you should do nothing to the overclocks, gpu, os, bios, drivers, chip, ram, or anything else that is not used 24/7 and in games like FC3.

Did you buy windows to run it on Classic? Did you buy two monitors to only use one (since that helps scores)? I am not a bencher, but I have come to accept that there are benching threads and stability threads. And yes benchers care about 1 fps, heck I just want .5 fps to beat L.C.

In a nutshell, you and everyone else are right to point out that any quality changes are points of contention, but the alternative appears to be worse in our current situation. Allow them now, then when the next Valley version comes out or some other bench, decide beforehand.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey Guys I haven't update today because of the whole dabate, I'll do it tomorrow morning for sure.

Can someone help me out what to put in the OP about tweaks. I actually have to go to bed right now and I'll be up very early in the morning.

Thanks a lot for your help and your opinions.

As long as everyone seems happy. I think that AMD users should find a legit way to tweak their drivers.

My Fifth flame is soon guys


----------



## Jpmboy

no OS or driver tweaks, OEM bios, aero on, all services running - regular boot.
I cannot run the same clocks at 4Kx2K that work fine at 1080P. Had to lower both gpu and memory else valley crashes... not the drivers? Usually, at 1080p it crashes and then i have to kill valley (music still playing while at desktop) with either task manager or Process Explorer. anyway - this is a clean run...Scout's Honor











update?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey Guys I haven't update today because of the whole dabate, I'll do it tomorrow morning for sure.
> 
> Can someone help me out what to put in the OP about tweaks. I actually have to go to bed right now and I'll be up very early in the morning.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help and your opinions.
> 
> As long as everyone seems happy. I think that AMD users should find a legit way to tweak their drivers.
> 
> My Fifth flame is soon guys


' bon nuit ' - ...did a great job at looking at all sides of a tricky issue


----------



## Clairvoyant129

This is a single card run, SLI is disabled.

1202/6800


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I really don't like where this is going.


I'm sorry man, but this thread loses all it's value to me if tweaking is allowed in control panels. I can understand the most basic stuff like turning off windows aero and changing task manager priority but if people can start change how the engine renders things it's a no go. People forget AMD users can turn tessellation off - how is that fair?

But hey that's just my opinion, it would be a shame though because i've been following this thread from the start.

I think people want to allow tweaking now so they bump up afew spots from the people who benched their cards months ago and lost interest in this bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> You can't have the same IQ.. AMD and Nvidia don't have the same IQ because of their drivers and render methods.


When reviewers review cards they do it with default settings. What we want here is a level playing field, when you allow tweaks it isn't plain and simple.


----------



## zinfinion

Could it be possible to submit two scores per same clock setting? One with no driver tweaks, and one with. In my case that would be 74 and 76.1 FPS. This way all the bases are covered and people get an idea of what % gain driver tweaks yield.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I'm sorry man, but this thread loses all it's value to me if tweaking is allowed in control panels. I can understand the most basic stuff like turning off windows aero and changing task manager priority but if people can start change how the engine renders things it's a no go. People forget AMD users can turn tessellation off - how is that fair? You can easily tell when someones score if off in this bench and expose tweakers that way.
> 
> But hey that's just my opinion, it would be a shame though because i've been following this thread from the start.


And what makes you think that a majority of the numbers in the chart weren't already obtained that way? Ftw420 already admitted that his scores were all done with the "performance" setting in NVCP. And what about his number one rank in single card scores? That was done with a physical voltage hard mod. Should we disallow that too? I bet over half the scores on the chart today were obtained with driver tweaks so to disallow them now would be silly....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Could it be possible to submit two scores per same clock setting? One with no driver tweaks, and one with. In my case that would be 74 and 76.1 FPS. This way all the bases are covered and people get an idea of what % gain driver tweaks yield.


Ok, this is probably the best idea so far

+ rep

Post scores with tweak and one without tweaks

I'll create a top 30 charts with tweaks. I will put the no tweak score in normal charts and the tweaked score in the tweak chart?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok, this is probably the best idea so far
> 
> + rep
> 
> Post scores with tweak and one without tweaks
> 
> I'll create a top 30 charts with tweaks. I will put the no tweak score in normal charts and the tweaked score in the tweak chart?
> 
> What do you guys think?


What will you do with the current results that already have scores with the settings? Honestly the only real option with that would be to make the current results the "Tweaked" chart and make a new chart without tweaks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Because that does nothing about the 500+ scores already in the regular chart that may have used tweaks. Its not fair that some people were allowed to use tweaks on the regular chart but now you have to placed in a separate chart...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I'm sorry man, but this thread loses all it's value to me if tweaking is allowed in control panels. I can understand the most basic stuff like turning off windows aero and changing task manager priority but if people can start change how the engine renders things it's a no go. People forget AMD users can turn tessellation off - how is that fair?
> 
> But hey that's just my opinion, it would be a shame though because i've been following this thread from the start.
> 
> I think people want to allow tweaking now so they bump up afew spots from the people who benched their cards months ago and lost interest in this bench.


this is all we do....... slide a bar from right to left


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok, this is probably the best idea so far
> 
> + rep
> 
> Post scores with tweak and one without tweaks
> 
> I'll create a top 30 charts with tweaks. I will put the no tweak score in normal charts and the tweaked score in the tweak chart?
> 
> What do you guys think?


Disagreed. First of all it would be hard to prove. Also, I bet more than half the users on your chart used some kind of driver tweaks... are you going to disqualify them all? As long as you're not using 3rd party software, it should be fine. Drivers are part of the game so why shouldn't it be allowed?

Remember, this is just one benchmark. This list doesn't prove one card is better than another (it gives a general idea but it's not absolute).


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And what makes you think that a majority of the numbers in the chart weren't already obtained that way? Ftw420 already admitted that his scores were all done with the "performance" setting in NVCP. And what about his number one rank in single card scores? That was done with a physical voltage hard mod. Should we disallow that too? I bet over half the scores on the chart today were obtained with driver tweaks so to disallow them now would be silly....


afew bad apples shouldn't ruin the bunch. Heck, if tweaks are allowed might as well start the thread again.... Erase all the data or archive it and start with data where everyone has different driver settings.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> What will you do with the current results that already have scores with the settings? Honestly the only real option with that would be to make the current results the "Tweaked" chart and make a new chart without tweaks.


Short of numbers gotten with L2N or hardware volt mods, as untweaked and tweaked numbers at the same clocks start to roll in it should start to become obvious how the existing scores were obtained I would think.

Just look at the second and third 780 in the Single GPU chart. Coincidence much with my untweaked and tweaked numbers?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And what makes you think that a majority of the numbers in the chart weren't already obtained that way? Ftw420 already admitted that his scores were all done with the "performance" setting in NVCP. And what about his number one rank in single card scores? That was done with a physical voltage hard mod. Should we disallow that too? I bet over half the scores on the chart today were obtained with driver tweaks so to disallow them now would be silly....


To add to this this isn't the only thread where people are doing this, its every benchmarking thread. It's pretty much common practice.


----------



## KaRLiToS

But lets forget about older generations, we are talking about Titan and GTX 780. I won't see a Nvidia GTX 680 owner saying hey we can run drivers tweaks I want a two fps boost in my overall score.

Its only for futuregeneration of cards.


----------



## wholeeo

Tell you what, if I still had my 690 I'd def go back and do some of these. My score would have been unbeatable,







(for 690s)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> To add to this this isn't the only thread where people are doing this, its every benchmarking thread. It's pretty much common practice.


WHy Physycal mod shoould be dissallowed. reducing IQ is more than a problem to me.


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Short of numbers gotten with L2N or hardware volt mods, as untweaked and tweaked numbers at the same clocks start to roll in it should start to become obvious how the existing scores were obtained I would think.
> 
> Just look at the second and third 780 in the Single GPU chart. Coincidence much with my tweaked and tweaked numbers?


Moving a slider or clicking a dropdown menu in NVCP really isn't a tweak though







It's also only a 2-3 fps max increase. The average increase seems to be 2 frames or less.

This is a benchmark... Image Quality does not matter. Not to mention FtW 420 who is probably one of the more well-known bench-enthusiasts on OCN says he uses NVCP settings in his benchmark runs.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> WHy Physycal mod shoould be dissallowed. reducing IQ is more than a problem to me.


I'm pretty sure these type of tweaks are done in every other bench marking thread on the net..lol


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Moving a slider really isn't a tweak though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also only a 2-3 fps max increase. The average increase seems to be 2 frames or less.


I'm aware, obviously, since all I got was 2 frames.


----------



## KaRLiToS

But don't be mad at me guys,

It's already hard for me.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

To add Nvidia users don't have much in terms of drivers tweaks other than the quality - performance slider lol. AMD users on the other hand have more options including disabling tessellation.

But drivers are part of the game and should be included.


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> To add Nvidia users don't have much in terms of drivers tweaks other than the quality - performance slider lol. AMD users on the other hand have more options including disabling tessellation.
> 
> But drivers are part of the game and should be included.


Disabling tessellation though would be noticeable in the screenshot I'd imagine?

Just to add.. KaRLiToS you keep going on about Image Quality but its obvious you didn't notice the change seeing as people have already submitted using their settings until someone actually brought it up in this thread.. So obviously there is no noticeable change in the image quality.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Disabling tessellation though would be noticeable in the screenshot I'd imagine?


IQ doesn't matter, it's a benchmark. I would use it if I'm running an AMD GPU.


----------



## lilchronic

it makes perfect sense. (performance) for benchmarking and (quality) for gaming


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok, this is probably the best idea so far
> + rep
> Post scores with tweak and one without tweaks
> I'll create a top 30 charts with tweaks. I will put the no tweak score in normal charts and the tweaked score in the tweak chart?
> What do you guys think?


You will have to list each and every thing that can be done and decide what is a "tweak" and what isn't. Turning Aero off and just having one monitor is a measurable advantage, therefore are they tweaks? Some say yes, some say no. Changing power management mode, well that is defiantly a "tweak" that is used by some all the time for various reasons, so that makes it not a tweak, or does it?

So now we have three data sets and graphs? Current data, new data with "tweaks" whatever that means, and new data without tweaks.


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> IQ doesn't matter, it's a benchmark. I would use it if I'm running an AMD GPU.


I'm saying in terms of policing it... Would it be a noticeable thing in the screenshots if Tessellation is disabled? My guess is it would be.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> I'm saying in terms of policing it... Would it be a noticeable thing in the screenshots? Because if it then it'd be pretty easy to disqualify someones submission.


Yea it's noticeable vs another AMD video card user who has it on default settings.


----------



## Yungbenny911

: you guys are taking this way too far... Making another chart will be futile, same as "disallowing tweaking"... What happens when someone posts his/her score with tweaks, and say's "NO TWEAKS", just because they don't believe they are doing anything they should not be doing, will you question them?







. How will you prove that they used it or not?

If you guys don't know, software is also a big part of bench-marking. Are we using any 3rd party software? NO. Do all systems with Nvidia GPU's have this settings? YES. The only reason why this is a problem is because, AMD GPU's do not have this option. Is it our fault? NO









The poll speaks for itself, so let's just drop this topic and continue pushing our systems to the limit


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You will have to list each and every thing that can be done and decide what is a "tweak" and what isn't. Turning Aero off and just having one monitor is a measurable advantage, therefore are they tweaks? Some say yes, some say no. Changing power management mode, well that is defiantly a "tweak" that is used by some all the time for various reasons, so that makes it not a tweak, or does it?
> 
> So now we have three data sets and graphs? Current data, new data with "tweaks" whatever that means, and new data without tweaks.


Unplugging my monitors actually did more for me than anything else.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You will have to list each and every thing that can be done and decide what is a "tweak" and what isn't. Turning Aero off and just having one monitor is a measurable advantage, therefore are they tweaks? Some say yes, some say no. Changing power management mode, well that is defiantly a "tweak" that is used by some all the time for various reasons, so that makes it not a tweak, or does it?
> 
> *So now we have three data sets and graphs? Current data, new data with "tweaks" whatever that means, and new data without tweaks*.












Who wanna take the thread lol. ?

I have 8 charts in this thread to manage, imagine if its 24 charts


----------



## Feud

In the end I think it should be fair to allow users to change their driver settings _through_ NVCP and CCC.. but ban changing the settings that actually have a major effect on the benchmark itself such as changing the Level of Detail, Wireframes or Disabling Tessellation. Also include HWBot's rules on anything that either modifies the time or speed of benchmark.

As said many times this is a benchmark so image quality does not matter but as far as practicality goes if we are running Extreme HD standardized settings that include DirectX 11 then Tessellation should be required.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> I'm saying in terms of policing it... Would it be a noticeable thing in the screenshots if Tessellation is disabled? My guess is it would be.


Not in Valley but it makes a huge difference in Heaven. That's why a screenshot of the opening road is required in that thread so that tess can't be disabled in the drivers. Valley has no separate tess setting anyway...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I'm sorry man, but this thread loses all it's value to me if tweaking is allowed in control panels. I can understand the most basic stuff like turning off windows aero and changing task manager priority but if people can start change how the engine renders things it's a no go. People forget AMD users can turn tessellation off - how is that fair? You can easily tell when someones score if off in this bench and expose tweakers that way.
> 
> But hey that's just my opinion, it would be a shame though because i've been following this thread from the start.


There is no level playing field in the first place, AMD and Nvidia o optimizations themselves all the time and all that matters is if you can see the IQ difference, at that point you've gone too far with optimizing. Both companies could run much, MUCH, better IQ levels but it would be pointless and would ruin performance.

What it boils down to is that there's an option that optimizes texture filtering, only to such an extent that you can't see the difference in IQ. This is why it isn't cheating at all if the option is used. Disabling tesselation in say heaven is a night an day difference while I've yet to see a person who could tell a difference between a valley run with the filtering on quality or performance.

That and disallowing driver tweaks goes against pretty much every single benchmarking thread / site /competition on the net. Software just is a part of benching, nothing more to it than that. If the IQ difference can't really be seen then there's really no reason to ban anything.

And creating two separate submission lists would just fragment the benches and create more trouble for absolutely no reason while not fixing anything. A huge part of the scores are already with the tweaks, that's how it has always been. Only reason this is an issue now is that some people apparently just now learned about it...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Unplugging my monitors actually did more for me than anything else.


Absolutely agree. Never realized it made such a big difference...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just let the tweaks fly.

I'll post an 86FPS soon enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok, this is probably the best idea so far
> + rep
> Post scores with tweak and one without tweaks
> I'll create a top 30 charts with tweaks. I will put the no tweak score in normal charts and the tweaked score in the tweak chart?
> What do you guys think?


I think you'd be knocking yourself out for too little added value. As Eric is saying (all sorts of untraceable mods are possible... no, in-use), as I posted back a ways (#'s 4637 and 4643), and many others have commented, whether or not any advantageous tweaks of any sort were used - checking a box as to what was "implemented" in the instant example/suggestion - still relies upon an honor system. With no way to police the entries, or re-classing the existing results, I think you should just let it go as is. Although a very informative and, at times VERY entertaining thread that's all it is. No one will win a Nobel or Ansari X Prize with the highest score in this thread. Cheaters get nothing, playing by the rules gets the same. Hopefully more folks than we think participate to challenge themselves and their hardware
Adding complexity (and more work for you) will not prevent a cheater from doing their thing. If disabling tess is a big concern, maybe requiring the screen at a point where it is visually evident could work? But the again... adds complexity.
Have a good night all!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : you guys are taking this way too far... Making another chart will be futile, same as "disallowing tweaking"... What happens when someone posts his/her score with tweaks, and say's "NO TWEAKS", just because they don't believe they are doing anything they should not be doing, will you question them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How will you prove that they used it or not?
> 
> If you guys don't know, software is also a big part of bench-marking. Are we using any 3rd party software? NO. Do all systems with Nvidia GPU's have this settings? YES. The only reason why this is a problem is because, AMD GPU's do not have this option. Is it our fault? NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poll speaks for itself, so let's just drop this topic and continue pushing our systems to the limit


Ok YungBenny, so you are confortable beating someone scores by reducing the Image Quality? While the other guy don't have the ability to do so, you will blame the AMD driver? Its a bit pretentious.

Why not be on the same level as everyone, I wonder what would be your reasonning if it was the opposite, you would be the first one to complain in PM, you know what I mean?


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok YungBenny, so you are confortable beating someone scores by reducing the Image Quality? While the other guy don't have the ability to do so, you will blame the AMD driver? Its a bit pretentious.
> 
> Why not be on the same level as everyone, I wonder what would be your reasonning if it was the opposite, you would be the first one to complain it PM, you know what I mean?


AMD does have the ability to lower the image quality.. Besides you yourself along with others went on not even knowing that people were for so long so how is it any different now? The quicker everyone comprehends that there is NO COMMON LEVEL BETWEEN AMD AND NVIDIA the quicker we can all move on. They both optimize differently.


----------



## Koniakki

*Updated score*! Almost 100FPS! Dammit...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Changing the slider to performance does not reduce IQ. I could not see a single difference in the bench. You have an Nvidia card right? Check it yourself...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok YungBenny, *so you are confortable beating someone scores by reducing the Image Quality?* While the other guy don't have the ability to do so, you will blame the AMD driver? Its a bit pretentious.
> 
> Why not be on the same level as everyone, I wonder what would be your reasonning if it was the opposite, you would be the first one to complain in PM, you know what I mean?


I personally am not, to be honest, i never EVER even thought of tweaking my ssettings. I was really proud of overclocking the crap out of my system to be the fastest 660 (non ti). BUT, idk who brought it up, and then i was like " Wait a second!... (O_O), these sneaky people on this thread!", that's when i started going back, and comparing results. Turns out that a lot of people have been using it without knowing they were "cheating" in some way. Can i blame them? No.. At the end of the day, it's something that Nvidia provides to improve performance.

If you want to make a different chart for Nvidia control panel tweakers, then you might as well create a chart for people on stock, people on air, people using water, people using LN2. Because IMO comparing someone's score on air to someone using LN2 is definitely Unfair.

I totally see your point though. But the only thing that's making people disagree with you is the fact that A LOT of people are already using it on the Thread, and people like me that only focus on overclocking are been beaten by people with lower clocks. If you can find a way to solve that problem, then i would gladly support you 100%.

And IMO the only way to solve it is to erase all the data in this thread and start all over again...







I don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *Updated score*! Almost 100FPS! Dammit...


Increase memory if you can.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> WHy Physycal mod shoould be dissallowed. reducing IQ is more than a problem to me.


...oh boy...I just hit 6199 with a ...physical mod???...just added a second PSU for the bottom two cards for a total of 2050w in PSUs...still can go multi up...started at 6184 per table and Karlitos has every single submission to see the progression from day one - this is the only non-HWBot thread / submission which I make and which I take seriously, but it is sad what happened today.


----------



## Alatar

Reducing IQ is not a problem if it's not a noticeable decrease.

That's what AMD and Nvidia do in order to optimize their cards, don't see why we wouldn't do it.

And as for more reasons, see my previous post some minutes ago.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

I thought the point of most benchmarks was to test systems at their best.
I dont understand the " Performance for Benchmark Quality for games" crap.
I want games to run smooth so would choose performance and i want benchmarks to test my hardware so i would choose Quality.

Isnt the benchmark meant to show you what your hardware can do maxed out?

Is this thread about what the hardware can do maxed out?
Or is it about FPS at any cost(Quality) and therefore meaningless?


----------



## Renairy

*GIMME DAT*

*1176Mhz/3600Mhz* *SLI*


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I personally am not, to be honest, i never EVER even thought of tweaking my ssettings. I was really proud of overclocking the crap out of my system to be the fastest 660 (non ti). BUT, idk who brought it up, and then i was like " Wait a second!... (O_O), these sneaky people on this thread!", that's when i started going back, and comparing results. Turns out that a lot of people have been using it without knowing they were "cheating" in some way. Can i blame them? No.. At the end of the day, it's something that Nvidia provides to improve performance.
> 
> If you want to make a different chart for Nvidia control panel tweakers, then you might as well create a chart for people on stock, people on air, people using water, people using LN2. Because IMO comparing someone's score on air to someone using LN2 is definitely Unfair.
> 
> I totally see your point though. But the only thing that's making people disagree with you is the fact that A LOT of people are already using it on the Thread, and people like me that only focus on overclocking are been beaten by people with lower clocks. If you can find a way to solve that problem, then i would gladly support you 100%.
> 
> And IMO the only way to solve it is to erase all the data in this thread and start all over again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a good idea.


I'd voluntarily resubmit my score using stock driver setting except v sync off, the difference would be of probably 5 or 10 points, but with other peoples setups there might be a bigger gap I don't know that though. I could be one of few people that's actually messed with driver settings and windows performance mode quality, the only reason I've tried benching that was because of someone else that's benefited from doing that, that should be the only thing that's not seen as cheating since it's a personal preference on how windows looks and maybe some people actually like the old school look of windows.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> There is no level playing field in the first place, AMD and Nvidia o optimizations themselves all the time and all that matters is if you can see the IQ difference, at that point you've gone too far with optimizing. Both companies could run much, MUCH, better IQ levels but it would be pointless and would ruin performance.
> 
> What it boils down to is that there's an option that optimizes texture filtering, only to such an extent that you can't see the difference in IQ. This is why it isn't cheating at all if the option is used. Disabling tesselation in say heaven is a night an day difference while I've yet to see a person who could tell a difference between a valley run with the filtering on quality or performance.
> 
> That and disallowing driver tweaks goes against pretty much every single benchmarking thread / site /competition on the net. Software just is a part of benching, nothing more to it than that. If the IQ difference can't really be seen then there's really no reason to ban anything.
> 
> And creating two separate submission lists would just fragment the benches and create more trouble for absolutely no reason while not fixing anything. A huge part of the scores are already with the tweaks, that's how it has always been. Only reason this is an issue now is that some people apparently just now learned about it...


Lol why is this debate only starting to gain alot of traction now that the 780 released lol.

Anyways, when reviewers review games they use the standard driver settings for all games and benchmarks (Why wouldn't they tweak their drivers for synthetics benchmarks for the cards they review if it's fair? They don't do it because it levels the playing field by letting Nvidia and AMD do it officially)

The point is leave it be.... It's obvious some people already ran benchmarks with tweaks and got them into the charts but allowing everyone to do it now does a disservice to all the previous people who ran the benchmarks stock. I think a separate chart should be created for people who want to tweak their cards through the driver settings, it's the only compromise that works imo.

To the people saying IQ doesn't matter its a benchmark... you're missing the point. How can you be proud of your score knowing you won by lowering your IQ to do it?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Lol why is this debate only starting to gain alot of traction now that the 780 released lol.


Doesn't really have that much to do with that, someone just mentioned the driver settings in this thread and people who didn't know about them went nuts lol.
Quote:


> Anyways, when reviewers review games they use the standard driver settings for all games and benchmarks (Why wouldn't they tweak their drivers for synthetics benchmarks for the cards they review if it's fair? They don't do it because it levels the playing field by letting Nvidia and AMD do it officially)


Reviewers test default settings because they usually test the default experience you get with either brand. They're not in the business of tweaking each card to the max. The same reason why they don't include custom bioses in overclocking reviews of the Titan for example.
Quote:


> The point is leave it be.... It's obvious some people already ran benchmarks with tweaks and got them into the charts but allowing everyone to do it now does a disservice to all the previous people who ran the benchmarks stock. I think a separate chart should be created for people who want to tweak their cards through the driver settings, it's the only compromise that works imo.


No, banning it will do a disservice to the people who didn't run their scores with driver setting changes. If it's banned they'll never be able to get the advantage others were able to get.

And creating more categories will just fragment the charts and it'll be less interesting for all parties involved. The more people in the same list the better. Creates more discussion.
Quote:


> To the people saying IQ doesn't matter its a benchmark... you're missing the point. How can you be proud of your score knowing you won by lowering your IQ to do it?


By knowing that it's *an undetectable IQ change*. Why would you want to get less fps in order to get something you can't see? It's called optimizing, if you can get the same looking result while using less GPU power that's only a good thing, not bad.

That and by knowing that driver settings have always been a part of benching competitions. It's expected that people use them.

For the people who do use them, everyone just learning about this and crying foul is a bit like people just learning about overclocking and crying foul.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

EVGA GTX 580 SLI 820/1640/2100 I7 2600k @ 4ghz


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Doesn't really have that much to do with that, someone just mentioned the driver settings in this thread and people who didn't know about them went nuts lol.


Yea... sure...
Quote:


> Reviewers test default settings because they usually test the default experience you get with either brand. They're not in the business of tweaking each card to the max. The same reason why they don't include custom bioses in overclocking reviews of the Titan for example.


I always saw this thread as a card overclocking comparison rather than a driver tweaking one. I'd make my card run as quickly as possible and post the results not fiddle with software to get an edge over other people. Where is the fun in that? i remember people waiting for nighttime so they could open their windows and let the cold air help them run higher overclocks,
Quote:


> No, banning it will do a disservice to the people who didn't run their scores with driver setting changes. If it's banned they'll never be able to get the advantage others were able to get.
> 
> And creating more categories will just fragment the charts and it'll be less interesting for all parties involved. The more people in the same list the better. Creates more discussion.


You're talking about fragmentation while advocating the use of driver tweaking? tell me something, what do you think would create more fragmented results. A person plugging in their GPU installing drivers and running it and posting benchmarks results here. Or a person plugging in their GPU, installing drivers and tweaking different settings (everyone running different tweaks) and then running the bench and posting it here? Which results do you think would be more consistent? Obviously the most simple plug and play version. Introduce driver tweaking and you introduce a whole bunch of variables. People running the exact same overclocks will get different FPS even with the same hardware.
Quote:


> By knowing that it's *an undetectable IQ change*. Why would you want to get less fps in order to get something you can't see? It's called optimizing, if you can get the same looking result while using less GPU power that's only a good thing, not bad.
> 
> That and by knowing that driver settings have always been a part of benching competitions. It's expected that people use them.
> 
> For the people who do use them, everyone just learning about this and crying foul is a bit like people just learning about overclocking and crying foul.


It's still a change in IQ from what the other person is running. Another example of this (although more extreme) would be using 4x AA instead of 8x AA in a benchmark. The difference in IQ would be "undetectable" but it would still have a performance advantage. I don't see how you can be content with competing against results from people who ran with standard driver settings while using tweaked ones.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Yea... sure...


Well that is how it popped up, you can read into the reasons behind as much as you want but it's not like there's any way to prove anything.
Quote:


> I always saw this thread as a card overclocking comparison rather than a driver tweaking one. I'd make my card run as quickly as possible and post the results not fiddle with software to get an edge over other people. Where is the fun in that? i remember people waiting for nighttime so they could open their windows and let the cold air help them run higher overclocks,


It's a benchmark, people run benches in a way that will net the best possible score. Part of that is overclocking, part of it is making sure your software side is good enough. It's not just one or the other. And that's how it has always been with benching...
Quote:


> You're talking about fragmentation while advocating the use of driver tweaking? tell me something, what do you think would create more fragmented results. A person plugging in their GPU installing drivers and running it and posting benchmarks results here. Or a person plugging in their GPU, installing drivers and tweaking different settings (everyone running different tweaks) and then running the bench and posting it here? Which results do you think would be more consistent? Obviously the most simple plug and play version. Introduce driver tweaking and you introduce a whole bunch of variables. *People running the exact same overclocks will get different FPS even with the same hardware.*


Yes exactly, that's the whole point. That's how benchmarking works. What you're talking about is called *efficiency*. It means that you can't just go at a bench with pure clock speeds and expect a perfect score when you're running a bloated windows install and haven't fine tuned your drivers for the bench in question. It's supposed to create more variables, it makes the benchmark more complicated to master, and you need to know things and spend some time in order to get that maxed out result. That's good. Not bad.

As for fragmenting, driver settings don't fragment anything, it just means that there are people in the list that didn't bother with fine tuning. The people who do do that shouldn't be punished because others didn't bother.

As for what does fragment the whole thread is dividing people into even more categories.
Quote:


> It's still a change in IQ from what the other person is running. Another example of this (although more extreme) would be using 4x AA instead of 8x AA in a benchmark. The difference in IQ would be "undetectable" but it would still have a performance advantage. I don't see how you can be content with competing against results from people who ran with standard driver settings while using tweaked ones.


And you still don't understand that there is no level playing field in the first place. When AMD and Nvidia update their drivers they are constantly fine tuning stuff like this. Small IQ changes here and there, undetectable ones but they do make a difference. It's optimizing, same thing that's happening here.

And going from 4xAA to 8xAA isn't undetectable, and more importantly it's a setting within the application itself. You can't go changing settings and disabling features. The Texture filtering within the Nvidia control panel is an option about how the drivers themselves handle textures. It's not about changing a setting to a lower value, it's about how the Nvidia driver/card processes the image.

So again, when I'm running the same settings as everyone else and getting an image that looks the same, why does it matter if I used a slider somewhere to improve my performance? Why shouldn't you use that? There are only positives to using it.

E: We have the people who bench as a hobby all here telling you the same thing while the people who are new to the discussion are taking the word "tweak" and using it like it's bad somehow. Like it's cheating. And that unfortunately is missing the point entirely. Go look over hwbot rules, there's a reason they are the way they are.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

If we have a score update do we still have to post another screenshot or just fill out the form?


----------



## th3illusiveman

this isn't HWbot lol. Why are you so against having a separate chart created for people who want to tweak their drivers anyways? I don't have anything against tweaking your drivers to get a better score, i'm against mixing those results in with people who didn't. It doesn't seem fair, keeping them separate is something I have zero issues with.


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> this isn't HWbot lol. Why are you so against having a separate chart created for people who want to tweak their drivers anyways? I don't have anything against tweaking your drivers to get a better score, i'm against mixing those results in with people who didn't. It doesn't seem fair, keeping them separate is something I have zero issues with.


Because it means more work and the current data already has people who have "tweaked" in it. Just like overclocking why shouldn't people have a choice to change settings in their drivers? People keep throwing the word "tweak" around like its a bad thing when this really isn't tweaking since its just a basic and readily available setting that Nvidia offers to its users.

It isn't exactly fair to compare LN2 Overclocks to Air Overclocks either but oh wait... We do.

Edit:
Optimizing driver settings is not something new and has been around for decades. I'm not sure why you seem to think that there is any form of unfair advantage here since it's been available to everyone for quite some time. Those people who submitted previously can obviously resubmit again if they wanted just as many people already have done.

*Why should people who know about driver optimizations and settings be punished by being segregated into another group entirely?*


----------



## Alatar

Because there's no way to detect it, because probably half of the scores on the list are already made after fine tuning drivers and because I don't want lists with half as much people on them (which would result in people comparing and discussing their scores much less then before).

And because it makes no sense in the first place to have a separate list for the people who run the bench optimally. Just because person X doesn't bother with doing any optimizations doesn't mean he/she should get a separate list/category


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Because it means more work and the current data already has people who have "tweaked" in it. Just like overclocking why shouldn't people have a choice to change settings in their drivers? People keep throwing the word "tweak" around like its a bad thing when this really isn't tweaking since its just a basic and readily available setting that Nvidia offers to its users.
> 
> *It isn't exactly fair to compare LN2 Overclocks to Air Overclocks either but oh wait... We do.*


I make tweaking sound bad only when people try and stuff that data in with people who didn't do it. It doesn't mean more work then he already does. All it means is entering data in a different spreadsheet.

*And who in their right minds seriously does this? LOL*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Because there's no way to detect it, because probably half of the scores on the list are already made after fine tuning drivers and because I don't want lists with half as much people on them (which would result in people comparing and discussing their scores much less then before).
> 
> And because it makes no sense in the first place to have a separate list for the people who run the bench optimally. Just because person X doesn't bother with doing any optimizations doesn't mean he/she should get a separate list/category


Yea right, most of those score are probably using stock drivers, the absolute highest ones... probably not. Sure the list is flawed but allowing this just makes it even more so.

It makes complete sense to have a separate list. One for people who run their cards with stock driver settings and another for people who don't. If X person doesn't bother doing any optimizations then group him in with others who don't. If someone wants to do that stuff then group in with people who do. Why do you want to compete against people who don't run your "optimized" drivers so bad?


----------



## Alatar

Why not create separate groups for all sorts of cooling, all windows versions, all driver versions, and so on?

Tweak =/= cheat

It's just another way of making the bench run better. People who do it should be grouped with the people who don't. The entire reason for doing it is to gain an advantage over the inferior default settings in the drivers.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Everyone's goal in here is to have the highest benchmark score, not all video cards can overclock as high as others so is that fair. There's no way of knowing for sure what card can clock higher than the others.

New Score
Core 1241/ Mem 3557


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Edit:
> Optimizing driver settings is not something new and has been around for decades. I'm not sure why you seem to think that there is any form of unfair advantage here since it's been available to everyone for quite some time. Those people who submitted previously can obviously resubmit again if they wanted just as many people already have done.
> 
> *Why should people who know about driver optimizations and settings be punished by being segregated into another group entirely?*


nice edit bro, nice way to make yourself look like such a victim. Now where did i put my violin..... I'm not demonizing you lol, i just prefer to look at charts without driver tweaks in them the same way i like looking at 3DM11 results without driver tweaks. They help set a benchmark for how much more performance a card gains from an overclock without driver tweaks invalidating the comparison. WHICH IS WHY I SAY HAVE A SEPARATE CHART FOR PEOPLE WHO TWEAK THEIR DRIVERS - see i can be dramatic too.

That way you can also see how your GTX690 stacks up to another persons GTX690 with driver tweaks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Why not create separate groups for all sorts of cooling, all windows versions, all driver versions, and so on?
> 
> Tweak =/= cheat
> 
> It's just another way of making the bench run better. People who do it should be grouped with the people who don't. The entire reason for doing it is to gain an advantage over the inferior default settings in the drivers.


It allows you to run the Bench with lower IQ settings for optimal performance. THAT is the root of this debate and it doesn't make sense to group that with people who run stock higher IQ settings just because you want some cheap way to gain more FPS to make your card look good.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> It allows you to run the Bench with lower IQ settings for optimal performance. THAT is the root of this debate and it doesn't make sense to group that with people who run stock higher IQ settings just because you want some cheap way to gain more FPS to make your card look good.


You have no way of knowing what IQ setting is higher than the other. The whole point is that fermi cards, kepler cards, GCN cards etc. run at different IQ levels due to the way Nvidia and AMD do their driver optimizations. As long as the difference can't be detected it doesn't matter.


----------



## Koniakki

Sometimes this kinda of discussions look so "unnecessary" that is beyond me why is so hard to make a decision..

1) People that run the bench and post scores and are not happy with it because someone scores higher than them at same clocks or not satisfied with the score in general its UP TO THEM if they wanna bother tweaking and fine tuning the drivers, windows, bios, power management etc etc etc. And I do *NOT* mean using 3rd party tools to improve/cheat score. I'm 101% against that.

I didn't spend years of benchmarking and tweaking and reading and learning just to get average scores or below the ones I should expect to get.

2) Why is so hard to just make a set of standard rules like the NVCP settings below?



3) Now besides the above if the user wants to go the *EXTRA* distance and trouble to disable every RUNNING application in his PC, even explorer, selecting Basic Theme in W7 and disabling Aero and other minor tweaks which some help some do not, then I believe its up to them if they wanna do that.

You wasting your time to fine tune and optimized your Set-Up then imho that person deserve and probably WILL get a higher score. You can't take your car off the road and into a race track immediately and expect to win all the others(even with the same car, engine etc) who spend hours upon hours optimizing and setting up their cars for the race track.

That's its cheating? They wasted their time and gone the extra mile to get there. They deserve and as I said they probably will win that race(benchmark).

4) But as stated in (2) I believe a standard set of Rules should apply like the screenshots below in NVCP. Now if someone wants to go the for the extra, like mentioned in (3) above, it's entirely up to them.
Even if someone beats you with the same card, at the same clocks by a few FPS, then it still good base/indicator to check if your card is performing adequately.

5) Saying people didn't change the values is not entirely fair either. Some might have forgotten to change from Quality preset when they were gaming, some other might also have a setting wrong that hinders performance in benchmarking.

If you wanna run faster you gotta train, if you wanna get better you gotta practice and in this case if someone wants to score higher must read, learn and practice.

And also by saying to use the default driver settings its like letting NVidia set your Driver settings preset and choosing them for your.

I'm all up for standard NVCP settings that provide MAXIMUM performance without contradicting with the benchmarks ExtremeHD settings as in disabling them in driver level.

*P.S:* This whole debate is really derailing the thread and taking aways its "prestige". Just my 0.02c


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> AMD does have the ability to lower the image quality.. Besides you yourself along with others went on not even knowing that people were for so long so how is it any different now? The quicker everyone comprehends that there is NO COMMON LEVEL BETWEEN AMD AND NVIDIA the quicker we can all move on. They both optimize differently.


Not only do people look at this thread to compare different cards but a lot of people also look at the thread to see where their card should be in terms of performance vs the same card belonging to others.

In that case, NV vs AMD doesn't play a part.

But in the case of these driver tweaks, at least for the NV side, there doesn't seem to be much to gain by changing settings. Like I said, I was .7 fps higher changing the slider to performance so I didn't see the point of even doing it.


----------



## johntauwhare

Fujitsu Xi3670 laptop with Pentium P8700 at 2.53GHz and nvidia GT130M graphics at 600/800, FPS = 1.0, Score = 42.

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/FUJITSUXi3670Valley_00002_zps99d3eb88.png.html


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Fujitsu Xi3670 laptop with Pentium P8700 at 2.53GHz and nvidia GT130M graphics at 600/800, FPS = 1.0, Score = 42.
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/FUJITSUXi3670Valley_00002_zps99d3eb88.png.html


Life. The universe. And everything.


----------



## Umicah

3570k stock
7950 wf3 1175 core 1708 memory first oc


----------



## Teufel9000

3570k @ 5ghz. Radeon 7850 @ 1250/1450 mhz 33.8 fps @1.225v



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uxrec/

how does my 7850 fair guys?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is there a way to do the same with AMD cards?

Can someone please find a way to use a performance slider? I don't have catalyst anymore.

I want it to be fair for everyone.

I hope that if I allow tweaks, it will not open do0rs to cheats.

I swear, i'll erase the whole thread if this happen.

I really trust the community, but as soon as I see some cheats, it will brake the trust chain.


----------



## Sabertooth365

well said Karlitos m8


----------



## Sabertooth365

isnt driver tweaking just fine tuning your driver ???


----------



## KaRLiToS

Also, for people who tweaks their slider, I will require two screenshots and two Valley run,


One without tweaks
And one with tweaks


----------



## Alatar

What is the reasoning behind that?

Again all of this fuss about "tweaks" is silly. It has never ever been a problem before...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What is the reasoning behind that?
> 
> Again all of this fuss about "tweaks" is silly. It has never ever been a problem before...


It becomes a problem when someone starts doubting someones score validity and then asks if they used tweaks or not. Which leads to questions like "Are tweaks allowed?"


----------



## Alatar

Yes but that should be resolved by the other person replying "yes"

and then both parties continue with their business.

karlitos just add a checkbox in the form for tweaks. Keep everything in the same list and all, just let users tell if they tweaked or not. Anything more is just plain silly.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Also, a benchmark competition, has a Top 100 or Top 30, not an unlimited Top score like this thread. This thread is basically used to compare video cards.

Now people are gonna start using all sort of tweaks. And some people will get beaten with tweaks, then they will decide to go in the darker side.. and cheat.

I received a WHOLE BUNCH of PM of people asking me to remove their scores because they don't want to be part of this fiasco.

People don't want them. And I don't want to start a flame but only Nvidia people are asking for it.

I'm on the edge of closing this thread because in the last 3 days it has turned into a big debate that I didn't want to happen.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes but that should be resolved by the other person replying "yes"
> 
> and then both parties continue with their business.
> 
> karlitos just add a checkbox in the form for tweaks. Keep everything in the same list and all, just let users tell if they tweaked or not. Anything more is just plain silly.


Another problem pops up. ANYONE can lie and say they didnt use tweaks.


----------



## Rangerjr1

People who wanna cheat should go to HW Bot.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Another problem pops up. ANYONE can lie and say they didnt use tweaks.


anyone will be able to lie anyway.

That is unless you want to start demanding every single Nvidia user posts two scores for each submission.

And the thing about hwbot is that they have nicely enforceable rules.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> anyone will be able to lie anyway.
> 
> That is unless you want to start demanding every single Nvidia user posts two scores for each submission.
> 
> And the thing about hwbot is that they have nicely enforceable rules.


I suggested that Karl divides the 2. Nvidia scores list and AMD scores list. Idk how he feels about that though.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Find a way to tweak AMD to get those 2 more fps and i'll be fine.

I don't have any AMD cards anymore so I can't find this out.

I want you guys to understand one thing. I want EVERY ONE without exception to be happy on how it goes. it is my main concern: Fun and fairness


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

All I did was change the IQ

*WITH TWEAKS*


*WITH OUT TWEAKS*


Both were done at the same clocks of 820/1640/2100

It netted me a little over 200 points.. Thats pretty crazy! 5.2 extra fps gained/ and almost 6 extra max fps

IMO this is a pretty big difference between the two.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, makes me want to close the thread even more.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wow, makes me want to close the thread even more.


NO

This was not my intentions!!!

I love this thread.. I just wanted to point out the differences that I got..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> NO
> 
> This was not my intentions!!!
> 
> I love this thread.. I just wanted to point out the differences that I got..


And guess what? Now even more nvidia guys are going to abuse it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> NO
> 
> This was not my intentions!!!
> 
> I love this thread.. I just wanted to point out the differences that I got..


What kind of tweaks have you used?

Please tell them all.

Thanks mate.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> And guess what? Now even more nvidia guys are going to abuse it.


Did i give a guide on how to change img quality? No, all i stated was the difference that I got. Someone else like 5 pages back showed everyone how to do it, though.

I was more or less supporting the need for 2 different graphs.. One for tweaks/ one with out. You've got me all wrong, sir.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Did i give a guide on how to change img quality? No, all i stated was the difference that I got. Someone else like 5 pages back showed everyone how to do it, though.
> 
> I was more or less supporting the need for 2 different graphs.. One for tweaks/ one with out. You've got me all wrong, sir.


Do you really think its that hard to go into the drivers and lower the IQ? Really? Dont make it sound like you did some voodoo stuff to get the extra 200 points when all you need to do is take a look in the drivers.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What kind of tweaks have you used?
> 
> Please tell them all.
> 
> Thanks mate.


It was just a change in IQ THAT WAS IT. It might scale differently with SLI as apposed to one card, but as you can see, I got more than the "standard" 2 fps difference that everyone else was saying. I didnt tweak the power settings or anything. Just the image quality.


----------



## KaRLiToS

...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Rip in peace.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Do you really think its that hard to go into the drivers and lower the IQ? Really? Dont make it sound like you did some voodoo stuff to get the extra 200 points when all you need to do is take a look in the drivers.


Ya, and you made it sound like JUST BECAUSE OF MY POST I ruined the entire thread when people were using it way before me. Go cry somewhere else. I have zero time for your impertinence.


----------



## Alatar

Not so quick....

AMD drivers, single setting, no overriding of application settings like AA:







2.5% difference. Bigger than what most Nv tweaks get. Just a single setting in the CCC.

basically an identical option to Nvidia, texture filtering options. Only thing is AMD had theirs in normal instead of quality on default. You can lower it one step further to performance.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Its not because of you, you just concluded that tweaking will mess everything.

But I guess people want to be #1. I wanted people to try being number one with Ocing skills, not using a pathetic slider changing the IQ that they will never use during game.

This thread was much better than all reviews you were seing around the net.

Try to find me a review with Quad GTX 580 vs Quad GTX 680 or Tri-SLI Titan, no where it was found.

This thread had I think 135 000 views in 3 months. It *was* very popular.

Can someone confirm what Alatar tested with at least 2 x HD 7950


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> All I did was change the IQ
> 
> *WITH TWEAKS*
> 
> 
> *WITH OUT TWEAKS*
> 
> 
> Both were done at the same clocks of 820/1640/2100
> 
> It netted me a little over 200 points.. Thats pretty crazy! 5.2 extra fps gained/ and almost 6 extra max fps
> 
> IMO this is a pretty big difference between the two.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Not so quick....
> 
> AMD drivers, single setting, no overriding of application settings like AA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5% difference. Bigger than what most Nv tweaks get. Just a single setting in the CCC.
> 
> basically an identical option to Nvidia, texture filtering options. Only thing is AMD had theirs in normal instead of quality on default. You can lower it one step further to performance.


Its over your score. 9000s score got a 7.68409818569904% score boost.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Its over 9000s score got a 7.68409818569904% performance boost.


He was also running fermi, I said most Nvidia tweaks by which I meant tweaks on kepler based cards today. Which is what most of the users here are using.

These tools are available for everyone. They've always been used and nothing has changed. And you still can't tell the IQ difference with either party.

My titan for example got under 2%


----------



## wholeeo

Lets go ahead and close the benchmarking sub forum all together.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Lets go ahead and close the benchmarking sub forum all together.


Well. I lost interest in benching Valley because Nvidia guys cant stop abusing LOD and IQ.


----------



## Alatar

Lol no one here has abused LOD.

this is abusing LOD:





So both AMD and Nvidia have texture filtering options that have absolutely zero noticeable IQ effect and both can use them. What's the problem?


----------



## th3illusiveman

So that's how these titans are getting these ridiculous FPS numbers all of a sudden... no wonder they want tweaks allowed.... 780 comes in and scares people into trying to get higher scores without overclocking higher lol. I remember users having a hard time getting anything near over 80fps now it's commonplace apparently.

This could have all been avoided if there were two charts. One for tweaked and one for untweaked settings and trust in the forum members to do the right thing like we did before. Karlitos is that still an option? It would be a shame to see all that data go to waste.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Lol no one here has abused LOD.
> 
> this is abusing LOD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So both AMD and Nvidia have texture filtering options that have absolutely zero noticeable IQ effect and both can use them. What's the problem?


I was not strictly refering to heaven.


----------



## Jpmboy

it was fun while it lasted. Thanks Karlitos!!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So that's how these titans are getting these ridiculous FPS numbers all of a sudden... no wonder they want tweaks allowed.... 780 comes in and scares people into trying to get higher scores without overclocking higher lol. I remeber users having a hard time getting anything near over 80fps now it's commonplace apparently.


The highest 780 scores are already using texture filtering. Same goes for Titans.

I want driver tweaks allowed because that's the norm in benchmarking circles. And actually makes sense as you're getting free extra performance (since you can't tell the difference between the IQ levels). Just think about what FtW said, it didn't even occur to him that they wouldn't be allowed. Ought to tell something.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well. I lost interest in benching Valley because Nvidia guys cant stop abusing LOD and IQ.


Because Valley is the one true indicator of performance.









You may as well lose interest in benching all together. A lot of you guys take these numbers more seriously than you should.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Because Valley is the one true indicator of performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may as well lose interest in benching all together. *A lot of you guys take these numbers more seriously than you should*.


so true...


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The highest 780 scores are already using texture filtering. Same goes for Titans.
> 
> I want driver tweaks allowed because that's the norm in benchmarking circles. And actually makes sense as you're getting free extra performance (since you can't tell the difference between the IQ levels). Just think about what FtW said, it didn't even occur to him that they wouldn't be allowed. Ought to tell something.


This thread was used to compare cards not driver settings....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Because Valley is the one true indicator of performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may as well lose interest in benching all together. _A lot of you guys take these numbers more seriously than you should._


_If anything this would apply to the people pushing for driver tweaks then anyone else...._


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> This thread was used to compare cards not driver settings....


This


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> This thread was used to compare cards not driver settings....


Software is a part of the whole package you get when you buy a card. If you want that it's just about hardware you can only compare the length of the cards. If software can't make a difference then might as well only allow one driver set.

So both camps can use a higher performance style of texture filtering with no detectable IQ loss. I fail to see the problem.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Software is a part of the whole package you get when you buy a card. If you want that it's just about hardware you can only compare the length of the cards. If software can't make a difference then might as well only allow one driver set.
> 
> *So both camps can use a higher performance style of texture filtering with no detectable IQ loss. I fail to see the problem.*


*then why not just use stock settings*? Drivers and driver updates are basically "stock settings" from Nvidia and AMD which is why it's the closest thing to a "fair" way to compare cards and card overclocks to one another.


----------



## justanoldman

So who wants to start the new Valley 1.0 thread?

We don't need a ton of graphs, although they are nice. Maybe we need two threads, Valley 1.0 Benchmark thread, which obviously means driver options are allowed, and Valley 1.0 standard where people pinky swear to not use any driver options of any kind even the ones that are used for normal gameplay since no one here seems to know how to define a "tweak".

So who wants to start it? Fame, fortune, and the little, non-colored, usually overlooked + button, await you.

You guys are most likely never going to agree, so just start two threads and delete this one.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What pisses me off even more is that last week I spent around 50 hours updating the main presentation.

I did not do this FOR ME. I did this for the freakin community.

I hope you understand how I should feel, especially when someone say "Who should start the next Valley Thread, we don,t need that much graph"

Makes me want even more to go open my thread somewhere else.

People can't conform to what I was asking. many Nvidia users also wanted not to have the tweaking IQ thing.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Software is a part of the whole package you get when you buy a card. If you want that it's just about hardware you can only compare the length of the cards. If software can't make a difference then might as well only allow one driver set.
> 
> So both camps can use a higher performance style of texture filtering with no detectable IQ loss. I fail to see the problem.


^^^^


----------



## KaRLiToS

People just don't seem to realize the amount of time I have put into this for everyone enjoyment. Updating 20 entries can take up to an hour. I did this every freakin day cutting the time I had for me in order to work on the valley thread


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So who wants to start the new Valley 1.0 thread?
> 
> We don't need a ton of graphs, although they are nice. Maybe we need two threads, Valley 1.0 Benchmark thread, which obviously means driver options are allowed, and Valley 1.0 standard where people pinky swear to not use any driver options of any kind even the ones that are used for normal gameplay since no one here seems to know how to define a "tweak".
> 
> So who wants to start it? Fame, fortune, and the little, non-colored, usually overlooked + button, await you.
> 
> You guys are most likely never going to agree, so just start two threads and delete this one.


I doubt that many people will want to be involved after this fiasco. I know I won't.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> *then why not just use stock settings*? Drivers and driver updates are basically "stock settings" from Nvidia and AMD which is why it's the closest thing to a "fair" way to compare cards and card overclocks to one another.


Because the statistics are already completely filled with tweaked scores.

The best thing to do would be just to add a checkbox for tweaks and when users browse the scores they can check if tweaks were used or not.


----------



## KaRLiToS

....


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So who wants to start the new Valley 1.0 thread?
> 
> We don't need a ton of graphs, although they are nice. Maybe we need two threads, Valley 1.0 Benchmark thread, which obviously means driver options are allowed, and Valley 1.0 standard where people pinky swear to not use any driver options of any kind even the ones that are used for normal gameplay since no one here seems to know how to define a "tweak".
> 
> So who wants to start it? Fame, fortune, and the little, non-colored, usually overlooked + button, await you.
> 
> You guys are most likely never going to agree, so just start two threads and delete this one.


Only if we have to pinky swear not to do any bios tweaking (bus speeds) and to use the same speed ram. Also, no disconnecting monitors, only every day use. Lets do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> giorfsyghfsdaiufhsdaou fhsdnilfsughfdisugvuhdfiugsva hsqo oudgheiotulygweto yunggh umtsdyh bgfd
> 
> Go check 3dmark hall of fame. Its a top 100, not more, if you want o use your tweaks, go there.
> 
> I can open this one anytime, I have saved everything.


You are officially having a melt down. Step away from the computer.


----------



## KaRLiToS

This community has changed.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> giorfsyghfsdaiufhsdaou fhsdnilfsughfdisugvuhdfiugsva hsqo oudgheiotulygweto yunggh umtsdyh bgfd
> 
> Go check 3dmark hall of fame. Its a top 100, not more, if you want o use your tweaks, go there.
> 
> I can open this one anytime, I have saved everything.


Hold on, we know how much work you put in, why do you think it was a popular thread. Closing the thread is what you did while people were still discussing it and trying to come up with a solution.

You overreacted and threatened to delete the data before any need for such threats. I only posted after you closed it. I said all along I was fine either way, but I voiced my preference based on the better of two non-optimal solutions. I didn't give you rep, and remind others to do it because you were doing a bad job.

Take some time off, cool down, come back and start the Valley 1.0 standard, no driver options threads.


----------



## michael-ocn

It makes me very sad that you're so unhappy right now. This is a wonderful thread and a great resource for us all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What pisses me off even more is that last week I spent around 50 hours updating the main presentation.
> 
> I did not do this FOR ME. I did this for the freakin community.
> 
> I hope you understand how I should feel, especially when someone say "Who should start the next Valley Thread, we don,t need that much graph"
> 
> Makes me want even more to go open my thread somewhere else.
> 
> People can't conform to what I was asking. many Nvidia users also wanted not to have the tweaking IQ thing.


----------



## Devnant

Oh well, thanks for the hard work Karlitos. I´m sorry you reached the final decision to close this thread, because I´ve found a lot of useful info here. Anyways, it´s your thread, and your right to do so. Even though I disagree about the seriousness of using the control panel just to improve your benchmark scores, I respect you for not wanting it, and your decision to close the thread because you can´t control it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I can't close it, it will stay up and I will have to conform to tweakers.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> People just don't seem to realize the amount of time I have put into this for everyone enjoyment. Updating 20 entries can take up to an hour. I did this every freakin day cutting the time I had for me in order to work on the valley thread


awsome thread karlitos







im sure will get it worked out








people complaning about optimizing driver setting (tweaks) they just need to wake up. this has been happening the entire time.
just let it be known so everyone can do it


----------



## justanoldman

Can we get someone with two current AMD cards to try the Catalyst change Alatar showed?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is the silliest thing I've ever seen. The results for the entire time the thread has been up have included scores with driver optimizations and it was never a problem because those people complaining about it now didn't know they existed (talk about "ignorance is bliss"). Now that they know they want to stop people from using the same optimizations going forward as people have enjoyed using the whole time the thread has been up. I guarantee you that more than half of the numbers were gotten with settings biased to performance not only in this thread but in all the other benching threads as well. If you really wanted to disallow setting the texture filtering to performance then you should have specified that in the OP from the beginning (of course people would've just lied anyway so it really is pointless to argue over).

Like Wholeeo said, might as well shut down every benching thread and site on the internet in that case...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Can we get someone with two current AMD cards to try the Catalyst change Alatar showed?


THIS AND THIS

I want to know if it can be done on both sides.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> I doubt that many people will want to be involved after this fiasco. I know I won't.


what's the fiasco? The "players"? certainly not the thread.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I can't close it, it will stay up and I will have to conform to tweakers.


exactly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> THIS AND THIS
> 
> I want to know if it can be done on both sides.


i have a 7970 setup. what do you want me to try?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I can't close it, it will stay up and I will have to conform to tweakers.
> 
> Maybe a solution is to add 2 fps to non-tweakers.


...whatever your decision, you deserve a big thanks for the sheer amount of work you already put into it....









....being an 'HWbot'er, I suppose I am used to the various sides of the argument re driver settings. LOD vs tessellation, AMD vs NVidia and so forth...*perhaps one solution* might be to *have 4 or 5 OCN editors* related to this field come up with a set of rules (and explanations of them), surely they had to deal with something like this before.

...even the 'Heaven' thread has taken some precautions, ie screenshot that shows tessellation is not disabled (and by extension LOD detectable)

...anyway, I hope you continue with your good work here or elsewhere - whatever you decide


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

CCC has a texture filtering option in it. Set it to performance...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> CCC has a texture filtering option in it. Set it to performance...


okay will do with only CCC slider clocks


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i have a 7970 setup. what do you want me to try?


Try everything you can to tweak it so it is fair for every brands.

Thanks for helping mate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...whatever your decision, you deserve a big thanks for the sheer amount of work you already put into it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....being an 'HWbot'er, I suppose I am used to the various sides of the argument re driver settings. LOD vs tessellation, AMD vs NVidia and so forth...*perhaps one solution* might be to *have 4 or 5 OCN editors* related to this field come up with a set of rules (and explanations of them), surely they had to deal with something like this before.
> 
> ...even the 'Heaven' thread has taken some precautions, ie screenshot that shows tessellation is not disabled (and by extension LOD detectable)
> 
> ...anyway, I hope you continue with your good work here or elsewhere - whatever you decide


Obviously, I want to continue here, the main presentation is filled with flames and OCN banner. I clearly show that I love OCN.


----------



## dealio

"fiasco" LOL

the butthurt is very funny but it gets old.

some of you guys are ridic (not you karlitos, i'd be pissed too)



edit: okay


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> "fiasco" LOL
> 
> .....


.I had a lot of PM from Nvidia guys saying that they don't want tweaking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay will do with only CCC slider clocks


hi Q mode running now, will do perf next


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hi Q mode running now, will do perf next


high quality isn't the standard option. For AMD the standard is normal (or whatever it's called in english, I have a finnish theme on mine)


----------



## th3illusiveman

47.7 without tweaks, and 50.5 with them. Running 1150/1500 which is why i'm against it, with tweaks my card is getting 1 FPS less then a 7970 running 1225/1700Mhz.... you put that up on the chart with other users running un tweaked settings and messes with the linear overclocking scaling of the results... I wouldn't mind putting that result up in a separate chart filled with people who tweak their settings too because that is fair.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> 47.7 without tweaks, and 50.5 with them. Running 1150/1500 which is why i'm against it, with tweaks my card is getting 1 FPS less then a 7970 running 1225/1700Mhz.... you put that up on the chart with other users running un tweaked settings and messes with the linear overclocking scaling of the results... I wouldn't mind putting that result up in a separate chart filled with people who tweak their settings too because that is fair.


Thank you for testing it out.

+rep.


----------



## dealio

oh and since people want this thread to be super duper fair and balanced and equal and all...

so does that mean CrossFireX numbers need to be segregated from SLI results given counting runt frames is unfair?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> 47.7 without tweaks, and 50.5 with them. Running 1150/1500 which is why i'm against it, with tweaks my card is getting 1 FPS less then a 7970 running 1225/1700Mhz.... you put that up on the chart with other users running un tweaked settings and messes with the linear overclocking scaling of the results... I wouldn't mind putting that result up in a separate chart filled with people who tweak their settings too because that is fair.


problem of course being that since it was assumed (by the people who knew about them) that these settings were allowed, the charts are already riddled with a huge amount of scores that don't run default settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> high quality isn't the standard option. For AMD the standard is normal (or whatever it's called in english, I have a finnish theme on mine)


yup - that what it is - next post


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Alright guys, I have FINALLY beaten my old score. Here it is:

Can't wait to get water blocks!!

--- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.7GHz --- MSI TFIII 7950 crossfired with a Sapphire Dual-x 7950 @ 1165/1625 --- 93.1 FPS --- 3895


----------



## th3illusiveman

^ seriously... he is so obnoxious
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Alright guys, I have FINALLY beaten my old score. Here it is:
> 
> Can't wait to get water blocks!!
> 
> --- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.7GHz --- MSI TFIII 7950 crossfired with a Sapphire Dual-x 7950 @ 1165/1625 --- 93.1 FPS --- 3895


uh.... cool...

Things have kinda changed around here lol







is that tweaked or tweaked?


----------



## Jpmboy

Okay clocks identical, WC 7970's 1125/1575. 2700K @46

Balanced CCC - NO other settings altered:


Perf mode in CCC:


Aero off, right click perf mode from tray icon. priority 24:


Granted - there may have been background services that hit differently across the tests. (you results may vary







)
Posted before I even studied them...see my avatar?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay clocks identical, WC 7970's 1125/1575. 2700K @46
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Balanced CCC - NO other settings altered:
> 
> 
> Perf mode in CCC:
> 
> 
> Aero off, right click perf mode from tray icon. priority 24:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted - there may have been background services that hit differently across the tests. (you results may vary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Posted before I even studied them...see my avatar?


+ rep for actually putting effort in lol. That screen real estate is amazing....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> + rep for actually putting effort in lol. That screen real estate is amazing....


okay... since you're there. hang on for some real real estate!


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Looking through these, is there any real validation that people aren't cheating? Odd to see people with slower configs scoring hundreds of points higher.


----------



## Jpmboy

had to use a custom font size otherwise waaay too small\


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its not cheating if there was nothing in the OP disallowing driver setting changes. People were doing this ever since the thread started so unless you throw out all the data for the entire thread the best way to move forward is to allow them. That way the assumption can be that everybody is using the driver settings. Otherwise we'll forever be in this murky area where we are hoping people are being honest but never really knowing for sure whether a score is tweaked or not. If the assumption is that everybody's scores are tweaked then the scores will have meaning again, without throwing away 5 months of data...


----------



## KaRLiToS

This is what I'll do Eric.

Should I also add a column in the charts if tweaking were used or not?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Edit: Glad you guys could come to a conclusion







. Now everyone is happy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> This is what I'll do Eric.
> 
> Should I also add a column in the charts if tweaking were used or not?


why? i think it just loops back to teh issue that you can't fix or police.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> This is what I'll do Eric.
> 
> Should I also add a column in the charts if tweaking were used or not?


No point to separate charts Karl because people may just lie anyway. If the assumption is that everybody is using driver settings then the numbers will be comparable...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why? i think it just loops back to teh issue that you can't fix or police.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No point to separate charts Karl because people may just lie anyway which is why they should be allowed to start with. That way its expected that tweaks were used and the numbers will all be comparable.


Ok, thanks for the tip.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> had to use a custom font size otherwise waaay too small\


WOW







.... What are you running that resolution on?









Karlitos what did you run your quadfire 7970s at? how close was your OC to TSM? I always wondered why there was such a big gap between your results and his.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Don't get me wrong, in a perfect world I would prefer that stock driver settings be used but that's just not possible. There's no way to enforce such a rule, especially when people have been using driver settings all along. By allowing driver settings you are basically just continuing the thread the same as it always was, the only difference being that now those who didn't know how to set up their drivers now do...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Alright guys, I have FINALLY beaten my old score. Here it is:
> 
> Can't wait to get water blocks!!
> 
> --- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.7GHz --- MSI TFIII 7950 crossfired with a Sapphire Dual-x 7950 @ 1165/1625 --- 93.1 FPS --- 3895


Hey Ravage,
Can you change your "Texture Filtering Quality" to Performance and let us know what that does to your score?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... What are you running that resolution on?


50" 4Kx2K monitor


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... What are you running that resolution on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlitos what did you run your quadfire 7970s at? how close was your OC to TSM? I always wondered why there was such a big gap between your results and his.


He has golden cards, I was not able to run that high with my Quad 7970.

Since we have a conclusion to all this and both side can be tweaked, get ready for an thread update.









Thanks everyone for the help you brought.

Sorry if I got mad, I had a lot of pressure.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> He has golden cards, I was not able to run that high with my Quad 7970.
> 
> Since we have a conclusion to all this and both side can be tweaked, get ready for an thread update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help you brought.
> 
> Sorry if I got mad, I had a lot of pressure.


----------



## justanoldman

So AMD can improve their score with that setting, does that fix most people's issue?

If we want a checkbox to ask if your score was done with any driver options changed from default settings that would be fine. I think we need to just keep one set of data and graphs though. You could just mark all existing data as having used a driver option change, and the user can post a new screen shot and state they didn't if they want their entry without the checkbox.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Rangerjr1. 7970 @ 1290/1890.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay clocks identical, WC 7970's 1125/1575. 2700K @46
> 
> Balanced CCC - NO other settings altered:
> 
> 
> Perf mode in CCC:
> 
> 
> Aero off, right click perf mode from tray icon. priority 24:
> 
> 
> Granted - there may have been background services that hit differently across the tests. (you results may vary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Posted before I even studied them...see my avatar?


wait a minute! its not fair amd gets 5 extra fps while nvidia only gets 3 fps. lmao, im just kidding









stock clocks and stock nvcp (no tweaks)


stock clocks and nvcp tweaked to performance mode


its not fair







lolz


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Rangerjr1. 7970 @ 1290/1890.


this is stock drivers right? Anyways... hey rangerjr1... seeing as how your card is loud and noisy and evil and kills puppies and mine is quiet and runs cool and is a cool guy that loves puppies how about we trade in the OCN market place







I'll pay for shipping









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Look at that cooler! You know you want it! Much better than that nasty old reference heatsink


----------



## KaRLiToS

I had a guy with Quad HD 7970 testing it for me, and he gained 0.7 fps


----------



## Jpmboy

Nvidia is just as "guilty":

Perf:

sorry - images are too large - need to save as jpg... back in a minute


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I had a guy with Quad HD 7970 testing it for me, and he gained 0.7 fps


That sounds the same as Joa3d43 and his 670s, so maybe it helps more the lower your gpu power. And I would assume guys with a lot of cards have optimized their system already.


----------



## Jpmboy

yup - NVidia is Guilty too...









Perf:


[oops] Quality:



my bad - will do Balanced


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> this is stock drivers right? Anyways... hey rangerjr1... seeing as how your card is loud and noisy and evil and kills puppies and mine is quiet and runs cool and is a cool guy that loves puppies how about we trade in the OCN market place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pay for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cooler! You know you want it! Much better than that nasty old reference heatsink


Seems legit


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That sounds the same as Joa3d43 and his 670s, so maybe it helps more the lower your gpu power. And I would assume guys with a lot of cards have optimized their system already.


I believe the higher the resolution, the lesser the gain also...

1440p

*Not tweaked (1293/3384)*


*Tweaked (1293/3354)*


----------



## Jpmboy

balanced



quality = 123.3
Balanced = 130.7
perf = 130.2

Curious? Balanced=Performance... geeze, one more time?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe the higher the resolution, the lesser the gain also...
> 
> 1440p
> 
> *Not tweaked (1293/3384)*
> 
> 
> *Tweaked (1293/3354)*


...I can only speak for my own system (another submission coming in a moment), but when I did that test, the gain was relatively small because when I use that slider, it seems to change more than just a few things which result in me having to lower GPU clock/ mem clock by just a few Mhz...robbing Peter to pay Paul...

...folks with a highly tuned multi-gpu setup (incl. custom BIOS etc) will probably see fewer gains (though presumably positive ones) than someone who basically has a stock setup and just a mild-oc...the latter have far more headroom...just my


----------



## Rangerjr1

Rangerjr1 7970 @ 1295/1890 Tweaked to oblivion.


----------



## Umicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Umicah*
> 
> 3570k stock
> 7950 wf3 1175 core 1708 memory first oc


CCC with performance chosen. same clocks


----------



## xToFxREAPER

My Best run as yet so i thought i would post it


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xToFxREAPER*
> 
> My Best run as yet so i thought i would post it


Valley likes memory overclock, I would think your card could take a few hundred more on mem offset.


----------



## Rangerjr1

AMD Driver tweaks. RadeonPro is not allowed.



Start Heaven, ALT+ESC to get back to desktop and open taskmanager. Set priorities Valley.EXE and Explorer.EXE to realtime, go back into Valley and cycle through all the stages to load all textures into your RAM. Now run the benchmark.

Also turn off aero: Start -> right click on computer -> properties -> advanced system settings -> Performance settings -> and check adjust for best performance.

These settings should net you about 0.5-3 extra FPS in unigine at 1080p. Not sure how much with more GPUs and higher resolutions though.

I might have overlooked something, if i did tell me.


----------



## Jpmboy

deleted


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh geeze... now why'd ya go and do that?


RadeonPro isnt allowed, i edited the tweaks post.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> RadeonPro isnt allowed, i edited the tweaks post.


But did you edit your previous score?







(I am not implying that you DID run with RadeonPro, but if you did, kindly run without it, it'll help everyone)

*3rd party applications like RadeonPro is NOT allowed*

Benchmark with DIGNITY.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh geeze... now why'd ya go and do that?


Please put some spoilers in those photos, Let's not tempt people.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> But did you edit your previous score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3rd party applications like RadeonPro is NOT allowed*
> 
> Benchmark with DIGNITY.


I never removed any scores here, and i dont mind if karl removes my score that was done with RadeonPro.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I never removed any scores here, and i dont mind if karl removes my score that was done with RadeonPro.


Oh He should!, and you should run another one without it







. This is suppose to be for fun, not 'I MUST WIN BY ALL MEANS







" LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh He should!, and you should run another one without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is suppose to be for fun, not 'I MUST WIN BY ALL MEANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " LOL


I did run a benchmark with only Driver tweaks before i posted the one where i used RadeonPro.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh He should!, and you should run another one without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is suppose to be for fun, not 'I MUST WIN BY *ALL MEANS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " LOL


you mean... "any means"


----------



## italstal

italstal --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- GTX Titan ; 1189 / 1778 ---- 78.3 fps ---- 3275

Just decided to push my gtx Titan to the limit so I can compare to others. Looks like the results came out alright:


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Rangerjr1. 7970 @ 1290/1890.


Here it is. Post Nr.4866.


----------



## Joa3d43

*...'never say never'*, but I think this is going to be my last submission for a while...I did this last night after I solved a PSU limitation issue I had mentioned in earlier posts, and before some more dramatic moments here earlier today...

...In general, I think when folks have a driver option panel (regular, non-3rd party) and they choose certain options, I have a hard time seeing that as a 'cheat', may be a tweak...but it depends what it is...I run single monitors on a whole pile of machines, so I pick single monitor mode and max power instead of adaptive. That said, I can understand why some folks who don't quite have the same options feel that that is not fair....but some of the posts I have seen as of late are getting pretty nasty....and 'accusatory'...just because you score worse than someone else doesn't make them a cheat.

One term that really bothered me was the term *'outlier'*...I spent quite a lot of time, effort and money to build just such a thing - it's a fun thing for me and also a reward. I simply add that I overclocked my first system in 1994 on the first day I got it, and promptly couldn't boot it anymore...had to go back to the store to get the BIOS re-flashed...

Outlier description


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But as I got the hang of it, I got so involved in computing that I quit a nice career elsewhere and co-founded a computer company...that was over 15 years ago...we do what you would know as 'cloud' computing and supply very large international organizations...and every single commercial machine goes through final setup by me...I am only letting you know when you see a score that '*sticks out*', there may be more to it than just what you like to assume...

...as to the outlier: I decided to build myself a nice 'deskputer' which I will finish in the fall when Ivy-E comes out...the precursor is running now and the term 'the Borg' sticks because that's what those who have seen it call it...two ROG boards (R-IV-E, M V E), a delidded Ivy (VID=1.271 @ 5GHz) and a 3970X (VID=1.341 @ 5 GHz)...both have benched at around 5.3GHz...they share a common w-c loop that involves 13 feet of tubes, two pumps, over 900mm x 60mm rads etc etc - and no cases...great for cooling everything. That cooling system only cools the CPUs (w/only one of the two stressing / benching at a time)...the GTX 670ies are air-cooled, s.th. made possible by a much longer 'custom SLI flex bridge' set...I added liquid metal TIM to each and all the PCBs are non-reference, with the lead GPU having an 8+6 power connection...the final addition was 6x 8 GB of TridentX 2400 running as fast as 9-10-11-29-1 instead of the stock 10-12-12-31-2...Intel SSD drives and dual Win 7 64 installs for each machine..



...I build this thing for HWBot competitions (I'm a member of the OCN team) and I only started to do 'Valley' because I was doing great with Unigine's 'Heaven' (per below)...I live on Canada's West Coast and pass through an areas that very much looks like 'Valley 1.0' - I thus love that demo application very much, and feel that it is amazing programming, especially if you don't run the benchmark but freely roam about and glide through the air...kudos Unigine programmers !

Borg 'hints'


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...my 'Borg' w/their 670ies have been competing against much more expensive cards for some time (below)...there are some unique advantages to 670ies that relate to power consumption and overclockability of the 5376 CUDA cores split between 4 memory buses etc...I will say that my latest runs all add 540 to the base GPU mem (helping bandwidth) and that he two fastest clock at exactly the same real, observed speed. And as Karlitos observed the other day, scaling from 3 GPUs to 4 GPUs looses almost nothing in my submissions - because the huge headroom created by a 6c / 12 T 3970X running at 5.1 GHz or faster w/extremely fast main system mem...the result is that in every single benchmark, all my GPUs 'usage numbers' never drop BELOW 97% for the weakest one...

The biggest hint I can give you is not to maximize the the 'peaks' top/speed of you cards, but rather maximize 'the total area under the curve' which takes certain GPU clock and mem combos



...all that said, here is my latest submission - all my submissions are in this thread, and for those who like to check before they shower others with innuendo, you'll *see a progression* which started at the low-to-mid 5100 scores...during that period, I went from the 3770K to the 3970X, added a fourth and fifth 670 (allowing the slowest one to work in other machines) etc. Before the run below (6204) I was at 6184 last week, the main change being the addition of a second PSU to take the load of the AX1200

..earlier today, while all this arguing was going on, I went and did a quick HWBot custom application Heaven run to show you some supporting outlying scores elsewhere...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



. ...I sincerely wish there would be a custom Valley one as well...others such as Alatar or FtW can explain what the HWBot Custom application is, but for this purpose, have a quick look at the 'top 10' 4x global results and what kind of other GPU cards my 'outlier 670ies' are surrounded by...I have achieved exactly what I wanted to achieve - be as far away from the mass center as possible.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks Ranger for posting this AMD catalyst Tweak page. I will remove your latest score no worry.

Now if someone can post their Nvidia Control Panel window with tweaks. I will post them in the OP with this Message

*Tweak Rules for Unigine Valley:*

*Allowed optimisations:*

Driver settings finetuning.
Tesselation tweaking.
*Disallowed tweaks/cheats:*

Mipmap
Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.
Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures.
Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking.
Forbidden to use 3rd party tools such as Nvidia Inspector or radeon Pro
_*If any of these rules are not respected, it will conclude with an immediate ban from the thread.*_

Is it fine if I post this in the main OP?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks Ranger for posting this AMD catalyst Tweak page. I will remove your latest score no worry.
> 
> Now if someone can post their Nvidia Control Panel window with tweaks. I will post them in the OP with this Message
> 
> *Tweak Rules for Unigine Valley:*
> 
> *Allowed optimisations:*
> 
> Driver settings finetuning.
> Tesselation tweaking.
> *Disallowed tweaks/cheats:*
> 
> Mipmap
> Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.
> Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures.
> Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking.
> 
> Is it fine if I post this in the main OP?


YES!. But you missed something. 3rd Pary Applications.







= Disallowed


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks Ranger for posting this AMD catalyst Tweak page. I will remove your latest score no worry.
> 
> Now if someone can post their Nvidia Control Panel window with tweaks. I will post them in the OP with this Message
> 
> *Tweak Rules for Unigine Valley:*
> 
> *Allowed optimisations:*
> 
> Driver settings finetuning.
> Tesselation tweaking.
> *Disallowed tweaks/cheats:*
> 
> Mipmap
> Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.
> Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures.
> Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking.
> 
> Is it fine if I post this in the main OP?


Doooo eeeet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> YES!. But you missed something. 3rd Pary Applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = Disallowed


add this ^^^ and good to go.

and thanks to all... I'm certainly one of the one's here learning more than teaching. sorry to see guys like joa3d43 bail.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

So since the decisions have been made, is anything we posted on the form and screenshot not going to be posted untill NVCP tweaked settings is posted? Just wondering since I posted a new score early this morning. I haven't been on here very long, but willing to go by whater guidelines Karl puts out.


----------



## Rbby258

New fastest single 7950 score

3820 @ 5125mhz 7950 @ 1250/1735


----------



## xToFxREAPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Valley likes memory overclock, I would think your card could take a few hundred more on mem offset.


good to know i was aiming towards my core, i usually dont run benches so this is a learning experience for me as well as having some fun xD


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is that okay with everyone?

*Tweak Rules for Unigine Valley:*

*Allowed optimisations:*

Driver settings finetuning.
Tesselation tweaking.
Minimal OS optimisation
*Disallowed tweaks/cheats:*

Mipmap
Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.
Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures.
Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking.
Forbidden to use 3rd party tools such as Nvidia Inspector or radeon Pro
_*If any of these rules are not respected, it will conclude with an immediate ban from the thread.*_

*Tweaks for AMD can be found here*



*Tweaks for Nvidia can be found here*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Happy with whatever you choose KaRLiToS

Still the best thread I've seen on the net!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Happy with whatever you choose KaRLiToS
> 
> Still the best thread I've seen on the net!


Agree 100%


----------



## KaRLiToS

You are so kind guys


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks to *fewness* who showed me even more on making graph

I really appreciate. This is his work reworked a little. I will update these when we get more entries.

But we have enough to draw a conclusion out of this:


Nvidia cards like Memory Overclock
AMD Cards like both


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Happy with whatever you choose KaRLiToS
> 
> Still the best thread I've seen on the net!


agree !every day come to overclock to check how it goes the Valley thread







)) the best!


----------



## italstal

italstal --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- GTX Titan ; 1189 / 1790 ---- 78.9 fps ---- 3302

I was able to up my memory a little more and close some open programs, which helped me beat my older score.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - i5 3570k @ 5ghz - 2x 670 FTW sli - 1333/1827mhz -


----------



## vaporizer

I just got done reading this weekends posts. I was away this weekend and came back to look at my favorite thread and saw 400+ posts to catch up on. I thought I was going to see 300+ gtx780 scores. wow, what a surprise when I started reading the thread.

First of all, this is one of the best threads I have seen. You are doing great work KaRLiToS. I will admit that I have used the NCP to get a higher score as I didn't know that it was an issue. The way I see it, it is your thread and you set the rules and I will follow them. I don't know why people are getting their feathers ruffled as we all were looking at the same OP. it's not like we get a trophy or a prize or a dinner at the white house for beating the next persons score.

please keep up the GREAT work on this thread and if everyone bails from this thread, you should know that you will always have at least one follower, ME.







I would tell you that I love you for this thread, but I don't want to give you any ideas.









for those who asked you to delete their score, HA. once it's on the interweb, it's not theirs anymore.

Thanks again for a great thread


----------



## Rangerjr1

Heads up AMD noobs. 13.6 AMD Drivers gives us quite a boost in Heaven. Ill post my new score in a few minutes. No 3rd party programs where used for tweaking, ONLY the drivers.

Edit: Never mind... I restarted my computer after driver install and forgot about RadeonPro.
Edit 2: Ugh... Turns out RadeonPro had all settings to default. So the new drivers could still be the reason for my boost.


----------



## Jpmboy

this could get interesting in a few months:


----------



## dealio

2600k @ 4.7
Titan @ 1202 core / 3499 mem

FPS: 78.0 / Score: 3262


----------



## howe108

howe108 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX Titan [email protected]/7008 --- FPS: 133.5 --- Score: 5585


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Heads up AMD noobs. 13.6 AMD Drivers gives us quite a boost in Heaven. Ill post my new score in a few minutes. No 3rd party programs where used for tweaking, ONLY the drivers.
> 
> Edit: Never mind... I restarted my computer after driver install and forgot about RadeonPro.
> Edit 2: Ugh... Turns out RadeonPro had all settings to default. So the new drivers could still be the reason for my boost.


13.6beta did nothing for me...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 13.6beta did nothing for me...


Did you tweak the drivers?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Did you tweak the drivers?


I ran Balanced and Performance and they were virtually identical.... and both below cat 13.4 which has seemed to be best for my rig.. go figure


----------



## Rangerjr1

Rangerjr1
7970 @ 1290/1890 1287mV -20mV because of vdroop. 13.6b Driver. Only using driver tweaks.

I dont blame you guys if you call bullcrap on this score.

Also i had 12C ambient lol.


----------



## lester007

finally higher mem oc got it worked







maybe not worth to be updated but i just tried .

lester007 --- i5 3570k @4.5 --- GTX 670 @1293/7500 --- FPS: 51.9 --- Score: 2172

i dont use performance slider on my driver setting instead i prefer advanced 3d image settings


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> 
> finally higher mem oc got it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not worth to be updated but i just tried .
> 
> lester007 --- i5 3570k @4.5 --- GTX 670 @1293/7500 --- FPS: 51.9 --- Score: 2172
> 
> i dont use performance slider on my driver setting instead i prefer advanced 3d image settings


Do both


----------



## KaRLiToS

Main OP completely modified. (main presentation untouched)


Added some graphs
Re-arrange other graphs
Added some rules (Tweaks rules)
Added an AMD Tweaking Guide
Awaiting for a member to finish the Nvidia tweaking Guide
I will try to take the time to update the whopping new 42 scores in the Queue List









(*I have my fifth flame finally*







)

*I am very glad that everything worked out.

Let the competition continue.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Main OP completely modified. (main presentation untouched)
> 
> 
> Added some graphs
> Re-arrange other graphs
> Added some rules (Tweaks rules)
> Added an AMD Tweaking Guide
> Awaiting for a member to finish the Nvidia tweaking Guide
> I will try to take the time to update the whopping new 42 scores in the Queue List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*I have my fifth flame finally*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *I am very glad that everything worked out.
> Let the competition continue.*


you certainly earned it !!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey sorry for having to update my score twice in one day, but I have been having a ton of trouble trying to unlock my Sapphires voltage in Afterburner with no luck, but a little while ago I did some tweaks to the registry to gain some extra power control percentage to help with the low GPU usage of my boost cards and tweaked the config of afterburner to show actual voltage and disable powerplay. I also installed this new driver coming from my 13.5 beta2 and with all of that I finally got to unlock the voltage of my Sapphire Dual-x without having to use Trixx.

I believe I can get to a 4000 or above score, but I'll take a little break and just play around for a bit. Still have to continue on with my "The Phantom Has Gone ROG" build. Can't wait to put these puppies under water and see how many extra Mhz I can squeeze out then. The next four days are going to be 90 F so no serious benching for me until Sunday









--- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.7GHz --- MSI TFIII 7950 crossfired with a Sapphire Dual-x 7950 @ 1185/1625 --- 94.4 FPS --- 3951


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Do both


lol what do you mean both?
i can choose one only


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> lol what do you mean both?
> i can choose one only


Oh, well what do i know?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> lol what do you mean both?
> i can choose one only


Change your settings in the "manage 3d settings" page first, then choose the "use my preference" button and change the slider to performance on the "adjust image settings" page.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Main OP completely modified. (main presentation untouched)
> 
> 
> Added some graphs
> Re-arrange other graphs
> Added some rules (Tweaks rules)
> Added an AMD Tweaking Guide
> Awaiting for a member to finish the Nvidia tweaking Guide
> I will try to take the time to update the whopping new 42 scores in the Queue List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*I have my fifth flame finally*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> ...


...and the thread closing in on 500 pages / 5000 posts


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Change your settings in the "manage 3d settings" page first, then choose the "use my preference" button and change the slider to performance on the "adjust image settings" page.


I thought that wasn't allowed, LOD.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> I thought that wasn't allowed, LOD.


LOD is level of detail which would be changed by Nvidia inspector, and that is against the rules. Changing a standard option in the release drivers is allowed. Using the slider is what gets you more fps, and what everyone has been discussing.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> LOD is level of detail which would be changed by Nvidia inspector, and that is against the rules. Changing a standard option in the release drivers is allowed. Using the slider is what gets you more fps, and what everyone has been discussing.


Alright just wondering because my last entry was with performance mode on the slider and with manage 3d settings tweaks. That's about as far as I can go with my cpu holding me back.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sorry for having to update my score twice in one day, but I have been having a ton of trouble trying to unlock my Sapphires voltage in Afterburner with no luck, but a little while ago I did some tweaks to the registry to gain some extra power control percentage to help with the low GPU usage of my boost cards and tweaked the config of afterburner to show actual voltage and disable powerplay. I also installed this new driver coming from my 13.5 beta2 and with all of that I finally got to unlock the voltage of my Sapphire Dual-x without having to use Trixx.
> 
> I believe I can get to a 4000 or above score, but I'll take a little break and just play around for a bit. Still have to continue on with my "The Phantom Has Gone ROG" build. Can't wait to put these puppies under water and see how many extra Mhz I can squeeze out then. The next four days are going to be 90 F so no serious benching for me until Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.7GHz --- MSI TFIII 7950 crossfired with a Sapphire Dual-x 7950 @ 1185/1625 --- 94.4 FPS --- 3951


Yep just hit 4000. I'll wait until I post it though. I don't like submitting more than two scores a day.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yep just hit 4000. I'll wait until I post it though. I don't like submitting more than two scores a day.


Do it.


----------



## Daddeo2

Daddeo2 --- i5 3570K @ 4.6Ghz ---- 7870 XT Crossfire; 1230/1650 ---- 81,3 FPS ---- 3401

00031.png 1933k .png file


KaRLiToS, this an updated score. Do I need to do anything else; i.e. submit a new form?


----------



## Daddeo2

Daddeo2 --- i5 3570K @ 4.6Ghz ---- 7870 XT Crossfire; 1230/1650 ---- 81,3 FPS ---- 3401



Oops. Try this screenshot instead. Still new to this posting thing....haha


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do it.


Congrats on the fifth flame, and keeping this good thread up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daddeo2*
> 
> Daddeo2 --- i5 3570K @ 4.6Ghz ---- 7870 XT Crossfire; 1230/1650 ---- 81,3 FPS ---- 3401
> 
> 00031.png 1933k .png file
> 
> 
> KaRLiToS, this an updated score. Do I need to do anything else; i.e. submit a new form?


Yes, you need to fill in the form completely every time you post a new or updated score. Also it might be easier if you use the "image" button to upload your screen shot, it is the button just the left of the paper clip button.

Edit: your second post has it right


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Congrats on the fifth flame, and keeping this good thread up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you need to fill in the form completely every time you post a new or updated score. Also it might be easier if you use the "image" button to upload your screen shot, it is the button just the left of the paper clip button.
> 
> Edit: your second post has it right


Thanks! I'll fill out a new form. FYI- only things I adjusted are settings in TRIXX and overclocked the CPU a little more. That's acceptable, right? Alot of the rules seem to have changed since my last submission. Also wondering how do you earn the flames you were referring to.


----------



## KaRLiToS

552 entries









*@dealio*, *@Spacin9* , *@Clairvoyant129*: Please disable iGPU or second GPU. (I still updated)

*@Teufel9000*: Please Post a valid screenshot , check the OP for the "How-To"

*@lilchronic*, *@renairy*, *@stahlhart*, *@MrTOOSHORT*: Please fill the form Guys.

*Thanks to all for making this thread a success*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Yungbenny911

hehehe







.... 660 SLI is keeping up with some big dogs.. 400$ (or less) for a pair


----------



## Dirtylarry86

509 athlon64 x6 1055T HD 7850 40,4 1272

Just helping out since you said any mistakes to tell you Karl, well that 40 probably meant to be 30 since the FPS above that person and below is 30FPS. 40FPS would put that score higher than that.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> 509 athlon64 x6 1055T HD 7850 40,4 1272
> 
> Just helping out since you said any mistakes to tell you Karl, well that 40 probably meant to be 30 since the FPS above that person and below is 30FPS. 40FPS would put that score higher than that.


Don't know what you are talking about









(Thanks man)


----------



## th3illusiveman

So it looked like allowing driver settings was the popular choice.... Oh well, i think i made my point as clear as i could. Thanks for the thread Karlitos and I hope people continue to enjoy it but i guess this is it for me.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daddeo2*
> 
> Thanks! I'll fill out a new form. FYI- only things I adjusted are settings in TRIXX and overclocked the CPU a little more. That's acceptable, right? Alot of the rules seem to have changed since my last submission. Also wondering how do you earn the flames you were referring to.


The first post has info about what can be changed in the driver settings, scroll down to the bottom of it.

Flames just below someone's username are earned by getting enough reputation. When someone feels a certain post has helped them a lot or is particularly good, you can click the rep+ button below the post. A good example would be the first post in this thread.

Getting 5 flames is very big accomplishment since it takes 750 rep. Here is an explanation of rep:
http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined
Click on Site Icons, number 11, to see the number of rep needed see number 19:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations

And finally, here is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So it looked like allowing driver settings was the popular choice.... Oh well, i think i made my point as clear as i could. Thanks for the thread Karlitos and I hope people continue to enjoy it but i guess this is it for me.


I hope not mate.

I am still also reticent about tweaking. I much created this thread to compare what people should expect out of each cards. It was for competition too but with overclocking skills. But I learned that many are already tweaking in the main charts, so allowing it would be more fair.

If I see this is too much problems and trouble, I am closing the thread and leaving OCN for another forum.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... 660 SLI is keeping up with some big dogs.. 400$ (or less) for a pair


Yup, I've noticed how cost effective SLI setups can be vs the uber bad ass single card. Next rig, i want to be able to run SLI as an option for sure.


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The first post has info about what can be changed in the driver settings, scroll down to the bottom of it.
> 
> Flames just below someone's username are earned by getting enough reputation. When someone feels a certain post has helped them a lot or is particularly good, you can click the rep+ button below the post. A good example would be the first post in this thread.
> 
> Getting 5 flames is very big accomplishment since it takes 750 rep. Here is an explanation of rep:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined
> Click on Site Icons, number 11, to see the number of rep needed see number 19:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations
> 
> And finally, here is how to get your rig in your posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


Thanks man. Nice to see so many helpful chaps being courteous to the beginners. As I have just learned, a few REP + should be headed your way.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Yup, I've noticed how cost effective SLI setups can be vs the uber bad ass single card. Next rig, i want to be able to run SLI as an option for sure.


Oh i had a single 670 like you too (early adopter)... I sold it and got 660 SLI for 20$ more = Best decision ever







... My 670 did not like bios mod, and could only do 1176Mhz or so..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1228 /1902 85FPS -- 3558:


----------



## Alatar




----------



## ttnuagmada

[email protected] [email protected] 1241/1805


----------



## ttnuagmada

Ok, last run for the night. Sooo close to getting the top 780 spot back.

[email protected] [email protected] 1252/1814


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Keep on pushing it!









MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz -- 85.5 FPS -- 3577:


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Keep on pushing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz -- 85.5 FPS -- 3577:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I am super Jealous!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Keep on pushing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz -- 85.5 FPS -- 3577:


What were the memory clocks for that?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What were the memory clocks for that?


Same thing as previous, 1902MHz

The screenshot is bang on in Valley when it comes to memory clocks(3804MHz)


----------



## Alatar

ah. Hopefully my block/backplate will help a bit with the memory so I might get close







on stock cooling all it could do was 1820. That's in close to 30C ambients though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> ah. Hopefully my block/backplate will help a bit with the memory so I might get close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on stock cooling all it could do was 1820. That's in close to 30C ambients though.


Should help you a little bit.

Can't wait to see some of your scores!


----------



## Koniakki

WOW!! 20+ pages I had to read to consider my self "*updated*" on the whole driver thing.

So finally we came back to reasoning and we used standard set of driver options for both sides. Indeed it was the most logical and "fair" thing to do.

*KaRLiToS* you can use my NVCP screenshot I posted in my #4765 post, page 477 below. Its a quick edit just to show all driver settings in one screenshot obviously.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4760#post_20060911

Thank you for you patience and of course this great thread and I'm really happy this thread came to a conclusion on that heated subject.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> DrNilly007 --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- 660ti ; 1224Core /7000 Memory ----38 AVG. FPS ----1578 Score


I think these numbers are just slightly off...

Core clock as stated = 1224
Core clock stated in Valley Screen = 1364

Average FPS Stated = 38
Average FPS shown in Valley bench = 37.7


----------



## KaRLiToS

fixed..


----------



## Renairy

Hey karlitos.. Why didnt u add my 140.0 fps run ?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Did you fill the form?


----------



## Heiz

hey

Just an update of my score

Heiz
GPU 670 GTX @ 1270/1940
CPU 3570k @ 4.2 Ghz

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=841629valley.jpg


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Did you fill the form?


Did now, could u update and crown me in the dual gou world


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If you send me 30$ by paypal.


How bout $30 by snapkick?


----------



## Heiz

last update ^^

Heiz
GPU 1267/1940
CPU 3570k @4.2 Ghz

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=78284900036.png


----------



## justanoldman

In the op we have just a pic one page of the Nvidia control panel that needs to be changed, but those changes make only a little difference, although they do need to be made. In addition to those changes people need to move the slider on this page:


I would suggest adding that pic to the op, since the slider is what this whole debate has been about.


----------



## ahnafakeef

ahnafakeef -- i7 3770K @3.5GHz -- GTX Titan -- 1202/1877 -- 82.2 -- 3439


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Hey karlitos.. Why didnt u add my 140.0 fps run ?


Excellent man!









3x the price for 44.5% performance increase.. I guess it go big or go home..









*P.S:* Btw *Renairy* although I quoted you above I'm not talking about you neither about the Titan owners but just for the Titan card specifically.


----------



## Abundant Cores

CPU: i7 930 @ 3Ghz
GPU: Powercolor 7870 MYST @ 1200 / 1600 (Tahiti LE)

No tweaking of any kind.

http://s1056.photobucket.com/user/Hunbug76/media/Tahiti LE/00000_zps224ce27b.png.html


----------



## lilchronic

whats up with these stock cpu clocks, OC them things ^^^


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> whats up with these stock cpu clocks, OC them things ^^^


yeah yeah yeah.... I know







i'm waiting for a decent cooler, its dumping to much heat into the case and overheating the GPU


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> yeah yeah yeah.... I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm waiting for a decent cooler, its dumping to much heat into the case and overheating the GPU


lol him too








ahnafakeef -- i7 3770K @3.5GHz -- GTX Titan -- 1202/1877 -- 82.2 -- 3439


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> yeah yeah yeah.... I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm waiting for a decent cooler, its dumping to much heat into the case and overheating the GPU


*FILL THE FORM

Its written in the title of the thread.*


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its not cheating if there was nothing in the OP disallowing driver setting changes. People were doing this ever since the thread started so unless you throw out all the data for the entire thread the best way to move forward is to allow them. That way the assumption can be that everybody is using the driver settings. Otherwise we'll forever be in this murky area where we are hoping people are being honest but never really knowing for sure whether a score is tweaked or not. If the assumption is that everybody's scores are tweaked then the scores will have meaning again, without throwing away 5 months of data...


I guess there's no way to even provide proof someone didn't alter driver settings for the benchmark either. Oh well.


----------



## Yungbenny911

This is the reason why 660 SLI average is so low







... Karlitos, any chance you press the delete button by mistake? hahaha, (just kiddin)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Lol









*But this is a FYI:*

This score contribute to have a good average.

I don't think all people will overclock the hell out of their cards like you did, and also, some people will not overclock them at all. Using all datas will give a better representation.

Here, I just did the difference for you if I remove the two last scores.


(And this is because there is few data with the GTX 660 SLI setup)
(If I remove the weakest 10 results of GTX Titan, it will probably not even change the average since we have so many results)

62 fps or 64fps


----------



## FiShBuRn

Update:

FiShBuRn -- i7 3770K @4.6GHz -- GTX 690 -- 1228/7048 -- 96.8 -- 4051


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> Update:
> 
> FiShBuRn -- i7 3770K @4.6GHz -- GTX 690 -- 1228/7048 -- 96.8 -- 4051


Something seems off there, your core is clocked higher than mine but your score is a lot lower. Can you raise the mem offset anymore? Did you changed the slider and texture filtering in the control panel?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> Update:
> 
> FiShBuRn -- i7 3770K @4.6GHz -- GTX 690 -- 1228/7048 -- 96.8 -- 4051


You really wanted to take the screenshot as soon as possible


----------



## FiShBuRn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Something seems off there, your core is clocked higher than mine but your score is a lot lower. Can you raise the mem offset anymore? Did you changed the slider and texture filtering in the control panel?


Thats my best score so far, i think if i push more on memory it will crash... maybe your cpu is higher overclocked than mine... yeap, ive changed that slider thing..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You really wanted to take the screenshot as soon as possible


lol bad timming but it is not fake


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> Thats my best score so far, i think if u push more on memory it will crash...
> lol bad timming but it is not fake


Just wait until the second scene to get a screenshot to show the rocks.

And nice score!









I would have liked to try my old GTX 690 knowing what I know now about Valley.


----------



## FiShBuRn

Thanks







i will do if i can have a new high score!

Any hints?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> lol bad timming but it is not fake


Never said it was fake or believed it was lol.

It was not my point. I think everyone is in a hurry to take the screenshot. Its typical mate.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think everyone is in a hurry to take the screenshot. Its typical mate.


Gotta avoid a new high score crashing right before you hit F12.







I actually had Heaven do that, so mad.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will do if i can have a new high score!
> 
> Any hints?


Make sure the control panel is set as shown in the op, and the slider is on performance. Only have one monitor plugged in, and try lowering the core oc a little to see if you can get more mem oc. My mem offset it 200 higher than yours, I think that is where most of the score difference comes from. I lowered my mem offset to match yours, but I am lower on the core offset and got 98.4.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3sse*
> 
> First round with gtx 660


Comon I know you can pass me up to take the highest single non ti 660 spot.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Ive been assuming CP options were legal on any benchmark ive ever run over the last decade. If you dont allow it, then how do you even determine whats allowed at all? Settings change from card to card and even from driver to driver.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just wait until the second scene to get a screenshot to show the rocks.
> 
> And nice score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked to try my old GTX 690 knowing what I know now about Valley.


...from the _'are you going to believe the rumour I'm about to start'_ department....I heard from a (usually decent) source that there are engineering samples of *'790ies'* floating around in Taiwan (2x 780 on one PCB), so you may get another chance...

...btw, I had a quick demo a friend gave me who heads a firm involved in *'4k'* video development...the *real-time demo* was shown on FOUR 55 HD televisions mounted together to form one screen and powered by a Rampage 3930K, 64 GB Ram and two AMD HD 7000 series cards (couldn't make out if it was two 7970ies or two 7990ies)...UNBELIEVABLE detail...IMO, aging actors / actresses will hate it...I could make out the faint makeup brush strokes on the faces, never mind the pores in the skin we got with HD...









...we're going to need a bit more than 'tweaks' for that kind of stuff, Maxwell / Volcanic Island - here I come...


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Gotta avoid a new high score crashing right before you hit F12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had Heaven do that, so mad.


I've noticed that happen when I've clocked to high, it's crashed everytime on a clock thats too high for me. Luckily you can get your screenshot.


----------



## Alatar

Fun fact, Titan backplate is terrible for memory OCing....

Just going to have to get good old fashioned memory heatsinks apparently...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Fun fact, Titan backplate is terrible for memory OCing....
> 
> Just going to have to get good old fashioned memory heatsinks apparently...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Gotta avoid a new high score crashing right before you hit F12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had Heaven do that, so mad.


Happened to me...lol Crashed as soon as I hit F12 with a new high score..


----------



## johntauwhare

2700k at 5.2GHz, GTX 780 at 1150/1680, FPS=73,1, Score = 3057, 1080p

The only way of actually beating Yungbenny911 !!

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...00at52GTX780HDFS11501680_zpsb455d735.png.html


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Fun fact, Titan backplate is terrible for memory OCing....
> 
> Just going to have to get good old fashioned memory heatsinks apparently...


I've been running mine with bare memory, heatsink or no heatsink hasn't really made any difference.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Unfortunately that's just some extra VRM cooling, doesn't really help the memory :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


oh man... I knew I shoulda waited for aquacomputer!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Unfortunately that's just some extra VRM cooling, doesn't really help the memory :/


Yes I know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh man... I knew I shoulda waited for aquacomputer!


Look at the other side


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've been running mine with bare memory, heatsink or no heatsink hasn't really made any difference.


btw, since you're here, I was also checking my PCB out for how the memory voltage mods would be.

However I saw this:



add-on PCB next to the mem v controller that I haven't seen on any other titans. Any idea what it is?

E: also I'll only post scores after I get rid of my backplate







horrible thing.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I had two Titans altogether and both have that weird chip. Almost looks like it can be removed easily.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Alatar can you edit your picture with a circle around the chip you are talking about.

Is it the P2222


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the other side


Oh, Daaum... IMO, they make some of the best looking metal. Always nice milling work.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Alatar can you edit your picture with a circle around the chip you are talking about.
> 
> Is it the *P2222*


Yep


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Alatar can you edit your picture with a circle around the chip you are talking about.
> 
> Is it the P2222


Yeah that one.

Doesn't show in any review Titans for example.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah that one.
> 
> Doesn't show in any review Titans for example.


Pull it off and see if you get more!


----------



## Alatar

How about no









I don't want to be out of 1000€

Besides, the normal memory mods are on the backside of the pcb. Those should still work.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> btw, since you're here, I was also checking my PCB out for how the memory voltage mods would be.
> 
> However I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> add-on PCB next to the mem v controller that I haven't seen on any other titans. Any idea what it is?
> 
> E: also I'll only post scores after I get rid of my backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horrible thing.


Mine has that as well, guess it was an ES that was shown in the early pics, the retail cards all seem to have it.
I haven't really looked at memory mods yet, I've had bad luck with them on other cards so memory mods come last.


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *FILL THE FORM
> 
> Its written in the title of the thread.*


Done...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> Done...


SIT DOWN.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh, Daaum... IMO, they make some of the best looking metal. Always nice milling work.


...very true re milling work - another good one might be 'Heatkiller' which usually makes nice and high-quality stuff...but haven't seen any of their Titan / 780 plates yet


----------



## Kane2207

Thought I'd have a quick go, on air, teenie-tiny little case with not the best airflow



Apologies, here's a screenshot of a second run rather than the saved result


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Karlitos, an update to my score.

1202MHz/6800MHz

SLI is disabled, single GPU run.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Mine has that as well, guess it was an ES that was shown in the early pics, the retail cards all seem to have it.
> I haven't really looked at memory mods yet, I've had bad luck with them on other cards so memory mods come last.


...given several Titans (and the odd 780) scoring around 80fps or higher in singles now, it might just be time for your memory mods - or MOAR LN2 - re your 1st place in singles


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...given several Titans (and the odd 780) scoring around 80fps or higher in singles now, it might just be time for your memory mods - or MOAR LN2 - re your 1st place in singles


I do still have another mod in mind, & haven't actually run with extreme cooling on it. Tested ln2 once, but on the stock bios with no extra voltage so not actually benched cold yet.
It still has more FPS in it!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I do still have another mod in mind, & haven't actually run with extreme cooling on it. Tested ln2 once, but on the stock bios with no extra voltage so not actually benched cold yet.
> It still has more FPS in it!


"I do still have another mod in mind,..." ...THAT sounds intriguing







...there is also that 300% PT BIOS floating around which raises a question...have Titan owners actually solved the *'evil chastity belt'* temp / volt lock by NVidia ?


----------



## justanoldman

Hoping for some assistance here.
Have any of you guys found a score increase by increasing the priority of Valley or shutting down the explorer process? Since you have to start the run, go back to the desktop to raise priority, then come back to Valley I find that I actually get a tad worse score.

I ask because I wonder if it is worth it to have it in the op and people going to that much trouble if no one is seeing any score increase in Valley.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> "I do still have another mod in mind,..." ...THAT sounds intriguing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...there is also that 300% PT BIOS floating around which raises a question...have Titan owners actually solved the *'evil chastity belt'* temp / volt lock by NVidia ?


The engineering bios doesn't increase the voltage beyond the max other bios' do, for more voltage it is still down to hardmodding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Hoping for some assistance here.
> Have any of you guys found a score increase by increasing the priority of Valley or shutting down the explorer process? Since you have to start the run, go back to the desktop to raise priority, then come back to Valley I find that I actually get a tad worse score.
> 
> I ask because I wonder if it is worth it to have it in the op and people going to that much trouble if no one is seeing any score increase in Valley.


I'm playing with this a bit right now, it doesn't seem to be helping to change the priority. Killing explorer isn't doing much for me either right now, this OS isn't stripped down though. Further testing needed for me.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Hoping for some assistance here.
> Have any of you guys found a score increase by increasing the priority of Valley or shutting down the explorer process? Since you have to start the run, go back to the desktop to raise priority, then come back to Valley I find that I actually get a tad worse score.
> 
> I ask because I wonder if it is worth it to have it in the op and people going to that much trouble if no one is seeing any score increase in Valley.


Doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I do still have another mod in mind, & haven't actually run with extreme cooling on it. Tested ln2 once, but on the stock bios with no extra voltage so not actually benched cold yet.
> It still has more FPS in it!


Was the card you have at slot #1 for single cards modded? Just curious.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Doesn't do anything for me.


since yesterday I tested this several times now and didn't see a difference either on two rigs (unlike render quality settings). And I'm not getting anything (beyond normal run variance) disabling aero either.









one question tho - on a cfx rig, alt-tabbing out... does this fk crossfire?


----------



## justanoldman

Ftw420, double thanks.
Wholeeo and Jpmboy, thanks and +rep

I am putting some suggestions for the op together, so I will leave out the changing priority. The act of alt-tab out and back in to the valley process seems to hurt my score rather than the priority helping it. I have found that the slider, texture quality, and one monitor make a difference. All the rest is small in comparison.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The engineering bios doesn't increase the voltage beyond the max other bios' do, for more voltage it is still down to hardmodding.....


...thanks







. As you know I'm toying with the idea of adding 3 or 4 non-ref 780ies, Titans or HD8000 series in a couple of months (or when available)...but per my earlier post of seeing a real-time '4K' demo last Sunday, whatever I settle on should have a min of 5GB vram per GPU...haven't seen 5 gb vram non-ref 780ies yet even in the rumour mill (780ies should clock just a bit higher than Titans, on average), so may be Titans it will be...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ftw420, double thanks.
> Wholeeo and Jpmboy, thanks and +rep
> 
> I am putting some suggestions for the op together, so I will leave out the changing priority. The act of alt-tab out and back in to the valley process seems to hurt my score rather than the priority helping it. I have found that the slider, texture quality, and one monitor make a difference. All the rest is small in comparison.


I also find that using the slider affects anything you set in 3d settings and vice versa. If you go and change any of the 3d settings the slider will move back to default. It's as if you need to either do one or the other, not both.


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod i7 3770K @ 4.6 HD7970 Matrix Platinum - 1375/1850 - 60,1 2513


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I also find that using the slider affects anything you set in 3d settings and vice versa. If you go and change any of the 3d settings the slider will move back to default. It's as if you need to either do one or the other, not both.


I tried that a lot. I have found that as long as the slider is set to Performance you are ok, even if you go in and change a specific setting in "manage 3d" and that changes the radio button to "use the advanced 3d image settings" you are still ok.

To be double sure you can just change the specific 3d settings, then change the slider. But even if you do it in reverse order so the radio button above the slider changes you still get the same score. I know it makes it looks like the 3d settings override the slider, that is why I tested it, but I got the same score either way.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod i7 3770K @ 4.6 HD7970 Matrix Platinum - 1375/1850 - 60,1 2513


Nice







About time


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Was the card you have at slot #1 for single cards modded? Just curious.


It is hardmodded for voltage control & lower power target, along with naennon's bios. On the stock bios before modding best I managed was 3404 in Valley, at 1228 core with some light throttling.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I also find that using the slider affects anything you set in 3d settings and vice versa. If you go and change any of the 3d settings the slider will move back to default. It's as if you need to either do one or the other, not both.


,,,on top of that, NVidia (and AMD) drivers have 'profiles' for many specific applications that kick in automatically when the application is called (there is one that lists Unigine engine Valley demo etc)...not sure if that would adapt to or override 'slider' settings but the more different tweak tools you employ on the same thing, the more likely settings might 'conflict'


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As you know I'm toying with the idea of adding 3 or 4 non-ref 780ies, Titans or HD8000 series in a couple of months (or when available)...but per my earlier post of seeing a real-time '4K' demo last Sunday, whatever I settle on should have a min of 5GB vram per GPU...haven't seen 5 gb vram non-ref 780ies yet even in the rumour mill (780ies should clock just a bit higher than Titans, on average), so may be Titans it will be...


I can tell you for sure that the extra vram with the titans really helps with even a single 4K monitor. What was the source material for the demo? A 24fps video or real time render?
Check the forums at http://www.reduser.net


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About time


I appreciate that, but , same exact overclock, with a few more catalyst and os tweaks. Nothing to do with memory or bad oc.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can tell you for sure that the extra vram with the titans really helps with even a single 4K monitor. What was the source material for the demo? A 24fps video or real time render?
> Check the forums at http://www.reduser.net


...I'm pretty sure it was real-time render (as the firm develops special compression for 4k)...incredibly detailed ! Mind you when you see that on 4x 55inch monitors 4 feet away, everything looks detailed







I could tell that one of the models must have had a smoke before the shoot given the lipstick on her lip and the tiny missing bits in the corner of her mouth


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I'm pretty sure it was real-time render (as the firm develops special compression for 4k)...incredibly detailed ! Mind you when you see that on 4x 55inch monitors 4 feet away, everything looks detailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell that one of the models must have had a smoke before the shoot given the lipstick on her lip and the tiny missing bits in the corner of her mouth


i'm on a 50"4K right now and the rez (angular resolution) is amazing. it will be at least a year until these things can be driven at 60Hz or higher. Oh btw - the goofy thing is it cost less than the HP30ZRW.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> Comon I know you can pass me up to take the highest single non ti 660 spot.


I got *37.2 FPS* on single card run without trying too hard







. I should be able to push *39FPS* if i really try, but unfortunately i can't compete in both divisions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> 2700k at 5.2GHz, GTX 780 at 1150/1680, FPS=73,1, Score = 3057, 1080p
> 
> The only way of actually beating Yungbenny911 !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...00at52GTX780HDFS11501680_zpsb455d735.png.html










now overclock the hell out of it and compete with the Titans


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i'm on a 50"4K right now and the rez (angular resolution) is amazing. it will be at least a year until these things can be driven at 60Hz or higher. Oh btw - the goofy thing is it cost less than the HP30ZRW.


..Exactly ! My 4x 670ies are great for current monitors / rez I use, but for new cards to buy from now on, for me it is 5 GB vram or more as HDMI2 sets come out


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 i7 3770K - 4.6 HD7970 Matrix Platinum 1375/1870 60,7 2538



I believe this makes the fastest non-ln2 7970 !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..Exactly ! My 4x 670ies are great for current monitors / rez I use, but for new cards to buy from now on, for me it is 5 GB vram or more as HDMI2 sets come out


uhhh - your 670s are a bit more than "great"


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Hoping for some assistance here.
> Have any of you guys found a score increase by increasing the priority of Valley or shutting down the explorer process? Since you have to start the run, go back to the desktop to raise priority, then come back to Valley I find that I actually get a tad worse score.
> 
> I ask because I wonder if it is worth it to have it in the op and people going to that much trouble if no one is seeing any score increase in Valley.


I've tried to increasing the priority to high and I didn't see a frame increase, I don't use that at all. I haven't tried explorer.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I got *37.2 FPS* on single card run without trying too hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I should be able to push *39FPS* if i really try, but unfortunately i can't compete in both divisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now overclock the hell out of it and compete with the Titans


I see your the fastest 660 sli







, but guess your not in the single 660 non ti game, only saw that guy right below me on the list as second highest 660 non ti.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uhhh - your 670s are a bit more than "great"


btw @ *Karlitos*, '4k' is a bit off topic, but your thread is light years ahead so think of it as 'Valley 3 / 4K extreme edition' tips









tx- *Jpmboy*, those 670ies are even happier now that the total PSUs in that system are up to 2050w, no more starving at high PTs / MHz...

BTW, just happen to be on the phone with the earlier-referenced 4k video demo company chap...here is what he said:

1.) ...it was a real-time decompression render
2.) ...it was 2x 3GB VRAM HD 7970ies, but *NOT* in CF (each did half)...they use AMD for now because of the open-source driver thing re developers
3.) ...it was 60 hz *(!)*
4.) ...Whatever little screen-tearing there was (may be at 2 or 3 spots over a 2 min vid), the just-loaded AMD 13.6 driver apparently helps with that
5.) ...and perhaps of importance to *Titan* folk - they just installed Win 8 on that demo system today, and apparently, it also helped greatly w/reducing tearing even before the 13.6 (AMD specific) driver


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 i7 3770K - 4.6 HD7970 Matrix Platinum 1375/1870 60,7 2538
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this makes the fastest non-ln2 7970 !


Pretty sure TSM was faster...


----------



## LastLegion

Couple more benchmarks TriSLI 680s before getting 780 SLI:

EVGA SC+ Tri SLI

LastLegion --- Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.7 GHz --- EVGA 680 SC+ @ 1202 MHz / 1725 MHz --- 114.8 FPS --- 4802



EVGA 780 SLI

LastLegion --- Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.7 GHz --- EVGA 780 @ 1189 MHz / 1701 MHz --- 119.3 FPS --- 4993


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Pretty sure TSM was faster...


Tsm didint have tweaks and also he had lower clocks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You sure TSM didn't use driver tweaks? He's a benching pro, I'm sure he knows all the tricks in the book...


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You sure TSM didn't use driver tweaks? He's a benching pro, I'm sure he knows all the tricks in the book...


He told me that he never used tweaks. Not worth it


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Pretty sure TSM was faster...


nope, check the chart 59.5.
1370/1870. 5 difference on the core.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm almost positive he had a 60+ FPS run at one point...


----------



## SeanJ76

Just ran Valley again with new 320.18 driver small increase!! Good to see these increases literally every driver!
SeanJ76

i5 [email protected]@1.45 Vcore

2 x Evga 670 GTX FTW's----145%/1306/3707

95fps 3974


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You sure TSM didn't use driver tweaks? He's a benching pro, I'm sure he knows all the tricks in the book...


*tsm106 score without tweak is 59,5fps. He is totally against tweaks. I spoke to him on steam. He really knows his thing.*



 

554 entries / 42 users out of competition / 10 Data entries = Total: 606









*We need more GTX 780 scores, where is GoldenTiger anyway*????









*Thanks to all for making this thread a success*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## zerokool_3211

here is my best run so far


----------



## Legonut

YES! I used the SB-E PCIe 3.0 patch and my score improved by 0.752%! That may not seem like much but it really counts!



GTX TITAN at 1215/1807 3930 at 4.4GHz


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1163MHz / 3738MHz --- 140.4 FPS --- 5874*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1163MHz / 3738MHz --- 140.4 FPS --- 5874*


...very nice run ! Looks like Titan SLI guys have a race on


----------



## Yungbenny911

hehehe... I Didn't think my V-ram would run at 3404Mhz. On SLI, it feels like my system is about to explode at that ram speed







... I guess i'll order those ram heat sinks and see what i get from there. Anyone has any recommendations?

*Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 660 ; 1293/3404 ---- 37.2 ---- 1557*


----------



## Dirtylarry86

^^^^^
So this was with SLI off, not sure how that works since I have experience with only one card. Guess it's just set in NVCP. Stay Puft I think his screen name is has used copper heat sinks on his memory ask him where he got his. You bumped me to second on the highest single 660 non ti score.


----------



## GenoOCAU

First run ever, went for a lazy 1.4ghz core on my 3x 680's. My minimum fps was owned by a single stutter... will be back tomorrow morning when heaps colder to beat this.


----------



## GenoOCAU

Re-ran valley, fixed up my min-FPS. I'll try some of the OP's tweaks at a later stage.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> Re-ran valley, fixed up my min-FPS. I'll try some of the OP's tweaks at a later stage.


karlitos will not count these scores unless you take the screenshot in Valley with F12... read the OP..

also FILL THE FORM if you have not


----------



## GenoOCAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> karlitos will not count these scores unless you take the screenshot in Valley with F12... read the OP..
> 
> also FILL THE FORM if you have not


Sigh........ Yeah I filled the form out.... zzzz
I 'scanned' the op but just got bored by the excessive data/information and just wanted to put my score up.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *zinfinion ---- i5 2500k @ 4.0 GHz ---- GTX 780 ; 1228 / 3591 ---- 74.0 ---- 3097*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with 2 tweaks in the NVCP, I was able to get this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make of that what you will.


Hmm that untweaked score looks familiar







I'll have to do some more benching this weekend, maybe after I throw the AC unit into the window. It's finally started to warm up here in the OC friendly frigid north.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> Sigh........ Yeah I filled the form out.... zzzz
> I 'scanned' the op but just got bored by the excessive data/information and just wanted to put my score up.


Yea I hear you, however you can't expect to have your entry submitted into the list if you don't follow the proper protocol. I was going to suggest maybe Karlitos could add spoiler tags on the charts to make the OP more navigable, or you could move everything below the graphs in the OP above the graphs and not use spoilers. I like to check the scores and the submissions, but it's a pain to have to scroll through all those awesome graphs and charts. And I'm not being facetious here, they are awesome and to most here I believe more important than the leaderboards (so I understand not wanting to use spoiler tags), however they do take up a lot of real-estate. The sheer length of the post may also lead to circumstances such as above with GenoOCAU

*@Karlitos* I haven't posted for a few days as I was trying to catch up on the thread







, but I'm glad you've made a decision and we can get back to the fun







Oh and what do you think about re-arranging the OP to make it a little more navigable? Thanks for the great work you put into this thread/community here bud!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Hmm that untweaked score looks familiar


So many 73.9s until I finally got it.







The tweaked 75.8 (which I later got to 76.1, no change to clocks) also matched up well to ttnuagmada's previous tweaked score of 76.2 (which was pretty much the point I was trying to make before tweaking was declared acceptable). It seems as though the bar has been raised again though, that card clocks like crazy.


----------



## justanoldman

In the spoiler I listed out my suggestion for the Nvidia Tweaks section of the op. If anyone sees anything that should be corrected, altered, or added please let me know.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*NVIDIA guide to better scores in Valley 1.0*

There are a number of things that you can try to increase your score, but everyone's rigs are different. Some of the things listed below may increase one person's score, but lower another's. You will have to test your rig to see which combination works best for you.

This is a benchmark thread, it is not a stability thread so the highest score wins. If Valley or your drivers crash one second after hitting F12 for your screenshot that is perfectly fine. You want to use the highest overclock on your card and chip that allows you to finish the Valley benchmark and get a screenshot. This will likely be a higher overclock than you use for gaming. Valley is a consistent benchmark, your scores will not fluctuate much, but the will vary so you will want to run it several times to get your best score.

*Drivers:*
Your cards drivers are key to your best score. Many times the newest beta drivers from NVIDIA will give you the highest score but not always. Certain gpu configurations may benefit from slightly older drivers. A good, clean install of your drivers is important. Here is a guide to completely remove your drivers:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers

*VALLEY GUIDE:*
1) Right click on your desktop to bring up the NVIDIA control panel, and click on "Manage 3D Settings." Click the Program Settings tab, then the drop down box to choose Valley. If you don't see it you can click the Add button for Unigine Engine, or Browse for Valley.exe which is in C>Program files (x86)>Unigine>Valley>bin. Change the following four items, then click Apply.
>Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
>Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
>Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
>Vertical sync changed to off
Your page should now look like this:



2) Now click on "Adjust image settings with preview" in the control panel. Click the "Use my preference emphasizing:" button and change the slider to Performance, then click Apply. Your page should now look like this:


You can now close the control panel.

3) Have only one monitor plugged into your card(s).
4) Overclock your chip as much as you can with reasonable stability.
5) Overclock your card's memory as much as possible, Valley likes high memory clocks, then overclock your card's core as much as possible.
6) Change your desktop theme to Windows Classic.
7) Shut down all other programs, and do not have any monitoring software running.
8) You need to keep your card from throttling. Many cards have a thermal throttle point, such as 70c, where they downclock. If you are not underwater then open up your case, use a floor fan blowing on your cards, run Valley at the coldest part of the day, or anything else you can do to keep all your gpus under their throttle point. Some cards will allow a greater oc if they are colder as well.
9) Hit ENTER to scroll through the first few seconds of each of Valley's 18 scenes before hitting F9 to start the benchmark.

*Additional Items:*
There are more things that you can do to try for a slightly better score. These items are unlikely to get you a large score increase, but depending on your setup, they might help.

1) Ctrl-Shift-Esc will bring up your Windows Task manager. On the Process tab you can shut down any unnecessary ones. You can find a guide to processes and also turning off other items at blackviper.com.
2) If you have many programs starting with windows you can make adjustments to them by going to the start button search window and typing msconfig. On the Startup tab you may notice programs automatically starting that are not necessary.
3) Some benchers may create a separate Windows installation with just the bare minimum of components, and no unnecessary programs or utilities.
4) You can optimize your hard drive by trying a few tweaks. Here is guide for Windows 7:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
and one for Windows 8:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> So many 73.9s until I finally got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tweaked 75.8 (which I later got to 76.1, no change to clocks) also matched up well to ttnuagmada's previous tweaked score of 76.2 (which was pretty much the point I was trying to make before tweaking was declared acceptable). It seems as though the bar has been raised again though, that card clocks like crazy.


Haha I had to do the same thing to get my 74, took a reboot to finally get it







The cards do seem to be better than I would have expected, especially in the OC dept. I'm thinking I'll need a modded bios with 1.212V to be able to push my core to 1228+ while maintaining a high mem oc. 1215 seems to be my sweet spot . . . for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> In the spoiler I listed out my suggestion for the Nvidia Tweaks section of the op. If anyone sees anything that should be corrected, altered, or added please let me know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *NVIDIA guide to better scores in Valley 1.0*
> 
> There are a number of things that you can try to increase your score, but everyone's rigs are different. Some of the things listed below may increase one person's score, but lower another's. You will have to test your rig to see which combination works best for you.
> 
> This is a benchmark thread, it is not a stability thread so the highest score wins. If Valley or your drivers crash one second after hitting F12 for your screenshot that is perfectly fine. You want to use the highest overclock on your card and chip that allows you to finish the Valley benchmark and get a screenshot. This will likely be a higher overclock than you use for gaming. Valley is a consistent benchmark, your scores will not fluctuate much, but the will vary so you will want to run it several times to get your best score.
> 
> *Drivers:*
> Your cards drivers are key to your best score. Many times the newest beta drivers from NVIDIA will give you the highest score but not always. Certain gpu configurations may benefit from slightly older drivers. A good, clean install of your drivers is important. Here is a guide to completely remove your drivers:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers
> 
> *VALLEY GUIDE:*
> 1) Right click on your desktop to bring up the NVIDIA control panel, and click on "Manage 3D Settings." Click the Program Settings tab, then the drop down box to choose Valley. If you don't see it you can click the Add button for Unigine Engine, or Browse for Valley.exe which is in C>Program files (x86)>Unigine>Valley>bin. Change the following four items, then click Apply.
> >Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
> >Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
> >Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
> >Vertical sync changed to off
> Your page should now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Now click on "Adjust image settings with preview" in the control panel. Click the "Use my preference emphasizing:" button and change the slider to Performance, then click Apply. Your page should now look like this:
> 
> 
> You can now close the control panel.
> 
> 3) Have only one monitor plugged into your card(s).
> 4) Overclock your chip as much as you can with reasonable stability.
> 5) Overclock your card's memory as much as possible, Valley likes high memory clocks, then overclock your card's core as much as possible.
> 6) Change your desktop theme to Windows Classic.
> 7) Shut down all other programs, and do not have any monitoring software running.
> 8) You need to keep your card from throttling. Many cards have a thermal throttle point, such as 70c, where they downclock. If you are not underwater then open up your case, use a floor fan blowing on your cards, run Valley at the coldest part of the day, or anything else you can do to keep all your gpus under their throttle point. Some cards will allow a greater oc if they are colder as well.
> 9) Hit ENTER to scroll through the first few seconds of each of Valley's 18 scenes before hitting F9 to start the benchmark.
> 
> *Additional Items:*
> There are more things that you can do to try for a slightly better score. These items are unlikely to get you a large score increase, but depending on your setup, they might help.
> 
> 1) Ctrl-Shift-Esc will bring up your Windows Task manager. On the Process tab you can shut down any unnecessary ones. You can find a guide to processes and also turning off other items at blackviper.com.
> 2) If you have many programs starting with windows you can make adjustments to them by going to the start button search window and typing msconfig. On the Startup tab you may notice programs automatically starting that are not necessary.
> 3) Some benchers may create a separate Windows installation with just the bare minimum of components, and no unnecessary programs or utilities.
> 4) You can optimize your hard drive by trying a few tweaks. Here is guide for Windows 7:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
> and one for Windows 8:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


As was stated by a few other people here before, I believe the slider is there for ease of use for those of us who aren't inclined to enter into the "advanced" settings (if this is you, what are you doing on OCN!?). I don't believe it acts independently of the "Advanced 3d image settings" but as a master control. I think you should take that part out as I believe it's redundant, but I could be wrong. I also believe you should add the "change the process priority to high" tweak in there as well as it may help some users with bogged down systems or older hardware. I'm hypothesizing that the people you asked about it all have sufficient systems/OS installs that the Valley process is not starved for CPU cycles, and thus would not benefit from setting the process' priority higher. Other than that it looks great!







+rep


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, changing the individual settings grey's out the slider in my NVCP.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> *@Karlitos* I haven't posted for a few days as I was trying to catch up on the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I'm glad you've made a decision and we can get back to the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and what do you think about re-arranging the OP to make it a little more navigable? Thanks for the great work you put into this thread/community here bud!


Thanks for your suggestions, can you explain me more what is the problem? You can take screenshot to show me the issue.

The problem is "google drive" It is not the fastest in the world.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> In the spoiler I listed out my suggestion for the Nvidia Tweaks section of the op. If anyone sees anything that should be corrected, altered, or added please let me know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *NVIDIA guide to better scores in Valley 1.0*
> 
> There are a number of things that you can try to increase your score, but everyone's rigs are different. Some of the things listed below may increase one person's score, but lower another's. You will have to test your rig to see which combination works best for you.
> 
> This is a benchmark thread, it is not a stability thread so the highest score wins. If Valley or your drivers crash one second after hitting F12 for your screenshot that is perfectly fine. You want to use the highest overclock on your card and chip that allows you to finish the Valley benchmark and get a screenshot. This will likely be a higher overclock than you use for gaming. Valley is a consistent benchmark, your scores will not fluctuate much, but the will vary so you will want to run it several times to get your best score.
> 
> *Drivers:*
> Your cards drivers are key to your best score. Many times the newest beta drivers from NVIDIA will give you the highest score but not always. Certain gpu configurations may benefit from slightly older drivers. A good, clean install of your drivers is important. Here is a guide to completely remove your drivers:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers
> 
> *VALLEY GUIDE:*
> 1) Right click on your desktop to bring up the NVIDIA control panel, and click on "Manage 3D Settings." Click the Program Settings tab, then the drop down box to choose Valley. If you don't see it you can click the Add button for Unigine Engine, or Browse for Valley.exe which is in C>Program files (x86)>Unigine>Valley>bin. Change the following four items, then click Apply.
> >Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
> >Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
> >Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
> >Vertical sync changed to off
> Your page should now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Now click on "Adjust image settings with preview" in the control panel. Click the "Use my preference emphasizing:" button and change the slider to Performance, then click Apply. Your page should now look like this:
> 
> 
> You can now close the control panel.
> 
> 3) Have only one monitor plugged into your card(s).
> 4) Overclock your chip as much as you can with reasonable stability.
> 5) Overclock your card's memory as much as possible, Valley likes high memory clocks, then overclock your card's core as much as possible.
> 6) Change your desktop theme to Windows Classic.
> 7) Shut down all other programs, and do not have any monitoring software running.
> 8) You need to keep your card from throttling. Many cards have a thermal throttle point, such as 70c, where they downclock. If you are not underwater then open up your case, use a floor fan blowing on your cards, run Valley at the coldest part of the day, or anything else you can do to keep all your gpus under their throttle point. Some cards will allow a greater oc if they are colder as well.
> 9) Hit ENTER to scroll through the first few seconds of each of Valley's 18 scenes before hitting F9 to start the benchmark.
> 
> *Additional Items:*
> There are more things that you can do to try for a slightly better score. These items are unlikely to get you a large score increase, but depending on your setup, they might help.
> 
> 1) Ctrl-Shift-Esc will bring up your Windows Task manager. On the Process tab you can shut down any unnecessary ones. You can find a guide to processes and also turning off other items at blackviper.com.
> 2) If you have many programs starting with windows you can make adjustments to them by going to the start button search window and typing msconfig. On the Startup tab you may notice programs automatically starting that are not necessary.
> 3) Some benchers may create a separate Windows installation with just the bare minimum of components, and no unnecessary programs or utilities.
> 4) You can optimize your hard drive by trying a few tweaks. Here is guide for Windows 7:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
> and one for Windows 8:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


Thanks for the guide, added in the OP


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I agree with you . I tried 7950 and GTX 670. and definitely the 7950 is my favorite.
> The 670 costed me $425 while the 7950 only $245 (used) and it easily can match it or even beat it sometimes.
> 
> I will shortly download and update this post with my run.


Yeahhhh 7950's are pretty far behind the 670's at least in the dual gpu bracket, the 7970 is more of the competitor for the 670GTX in Valley bench


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Yeahhhh 7950's are pretty far behind the 670's at least in the dual gpu bracket, the 7970 is more of the competitor for the 670GTX in Valley bench


What?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Yeahhhh 7950's are pretty far behind the 670's at least in the dual gpu bracket, the 7970 is more of the competitor for the 670GTX in Valley bench


About on Par I would say.


----------



## SeanJ76

There is only one 7950 beating my single 670 GTX score, only 2 7950 x-fireahead of my Sli score, so I wouldn't say the 7950 is on par with 670's, and definitely not in games.
-40 psikeiro i7 3820 HD 7950 CrossFire 98,2 4110 2287
-46 rockgod213 i5 2500k HD 7950 CrossFire 95,6 4001 4
That graph is not accurate at all^
Here's real world numbers in games-
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/550?vs=598
7950 is a loser in every [email protected] resolution on that list, doesn't even come close to the 670 in performance.


----------



## italstal

italstal --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- GTX Titan ; 1189 / 1794 ---- 81.2 fps ---- 3398

Did a few more adjustments including changing windows theme. Seems to improve my score even more.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions, can you explain me more what is the problem? You can take screenshot to show me the issue.
> 
> The problem is "google drive" It is not the fastest in the world.
> Thanks for the guide, added in the OP


The problem is that there is important information for new and regular users alike, that is fragmented in the OP causing us to have to scroll past the graphs all the time, which even with auto scroll can take a long time. This can be annoying to regular users, as well as bad for new ones as the "rules" aren't near the beginning of the post and they get impatient scrolling to find them and just post scores in an improper way. As was demonstrated by GenoOCAU on the previous page. I believe it would be better if the graphs and charts were at the very end of the post, however if the intention is to get people to notice them then disregard my suggestion


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> There is only one 7950 beating my single 670 GTX score, only 2ahead of my Sli score so I wouldn't say the 7950 is on par with 670's, and definitely not in games.
> -40 psikeiro i7 3820 HD 7950 CrossFire 98,2 4110 2287
> -46 rockgod213 i5 2500k HD 7950 CrossFire 95,6 4001 4
> That graph is not accurate at all^


If one out of 35 x GTX 670 SLI setups does better than the whole bunch of HD 7950 CrossFire but the majority of 670 is below, don't expect the 670 average to be better than the HD 7950s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> The problem is that there is important information for new and regular users alike, that is fragmented in the OP causing us to have to scroll past the graphs all the time, which even with auto scroll can take a long time. This can be annoying to regular users, as well as bad for new ones as the "rules" aren't near the beginning of the post and they get impatient scrolling to find them and just post scores in an improper way. As was demonstrated by GenoOCAU on the previous page. I believe it would be better if the graphs and charts were at the very end of the post, however if the intention is to get people to notice them then disregard my suggestion


I guess I will have to open a poll for this. If majority of people like it that way, I won't modify it.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I guess I will have to open a poll for this. If majority of people like it that way, I won't modify it.


Thanks man, I was really just hoping to spark some debate on the matter to see how everyone else feels.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> The problem is that there is important information for new and regular users alike, that is fragmented in the OP causing us to have to scroll past the graphs all the time, which even with auto scroll can take a long time. This can be annoying to regular users, as well as bad for new ones as the "rules" aren't near the beginning of the post and they get impatient scrolling to find them and just post scores in an improper way. As was demonstrated by GenoOCAU on the previous page. I believe it would be better if the graphs and charts were at the very end of the post, however if the intention is to get people to notice them then disregard my suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will have to open a poll for this. If majority of people like it that way, I won't modify it.
Click to expand...

how many times have you said "Please posta valid screenshot"?

i know i did not see the "F12 in Valley" rule the first time around. i suggest making that moar clear so people dont have to re-bench and you dont waste time clearing the form queue to tell people "Please post a valid screenshot"


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Probably would be best at this point to put all the graphs and extra material in a spoiler tag and really emphasize the rules at the top of the OP. The form should definitely be right at the top where people can easily find it...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> As was stated by a few other people here before, I believe the slider is there for ease of use for those of us who aren't inclined to enter into the "advanced" settings (if this is you, what are you doing on OCN!?). I don't believe it acts independently of the "Advanced 3d image settings" but as a master control. I think you should take that part out as I believe it's redundant, but I could be wrong. I also believe you should add the "change the process priority to high" tweak in there as well as it may help some users with bogged down systems or older hardware. I'm hypothesizing that the people you asked about it all have sufficient systems/OS installs that the Valley process is not starved for CPU cycles, and thus would not benefit from setting the process' priority higher. Other than that it looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Thanks.
Every setup is different, but on my 690 I absolutely have to enter the "Manage 3D settings" page to change Texture filtering, and then move the slider to performance. If I don't do both my score suffers. So I know I need to do it, but you are right it might not a difference to some. I figured putting it the way I did would cover everyone.

Maybe I am doing something wrong, but the mere act of hitting alt-tab to go to the desktop (which you have to do to raise the priority of valley) then alt-tab back causes my score to drop a bit. I think what we should do is add the priority changing part to the op if one person here can confirm it helps their score, and exactly what process they use to do it. I didn't want to add it to the guide without a specific method to do it that helps or at least doesn't your score. +rep for the help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, changing the individual settings grey's out the slider in my NVCP.


Change the individual ones, then move the slider. Every time I have tried, as long as both the individual ones are changed and the slider is on performance I get the high score. But I can't just do one or the other.


----------



## KaRLiToS

But I think the value of this thread are the charts and the main presentation.

*It's written everywhere to read the rules and fill the form.* There are 2 Links in the top of the page for the form.

At one point, I can't OC people's cards and run Valley for them then fill the Form for them.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You sure TSM didn't use driver tweaks? He's a benching pro, I'm sure he knows all the tricks in the book...


This is tweaked. I can't speak for anyone else but I didn't build this rig to bench on reduced settings, especially since the point of the quads is to max everything in games. The new Grid 2 is insane btw. At Ultra plus some, I'm getting full usage, stutter free gaming with 140fps minimums. Gonna have to consider 120hz panels for the future. Anyways, I'm off back to my cave.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If one out of 35 x GTX 670 SLI setups does better than the whole bunch of HD 7950 CrossFire but the majority of 670 is below, don't expect the 670 average to be better than the HD 7950s.
> I guess I will have to open a poll for this. If majority of people like it that way, I won't modify it.


Benchmarks show the 670 ahead of the 7950 by over 25% in several games-http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/550?vs=598. I think I'll stick with Anandtech graphs since their a very reputable site.







As you can see the 7970 is losing to the 670 now in alot of games, so the 7950 is nowhere near the 670 in performance.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> This is tweaked. I can't speak for anyone else but I didn't build this rig to bench on reduced settings, especially since the point of the quads is to max everything in games. The new Grid 2 is insane btw. At Ultra plus some, I'm getting full usage, stutter free gaming with 140fps minimums. Gonna have to consider 120hz panels for the future. Anyways, I'm off back to my cave.


Lol, well it is faster!


----------



## sugarhell

No point. You should read the whole OP. If you dont wanna check the graph just scroll down


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Just saying his graphs are not accurate.


I report you. Just leave this thread


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks.
> Every setup is different, but on my 690 I absolutely have to enter the "Manage 3D settings" page to change Texture filtering, and then move the slider to performance. If I don't do both my score suffers. So I know I need to do it, but you are right it might not a difference to some. I figured putting it the way I did would cover everyone.
> 
> Maybe I am doing something wrong, but the mere act of hitting alt-tab to go to the desktop (which you have to do to raise the priority of valley) then alt-tab back causes my score to drop a bit. I think what we should do is add the priority changing part to the op if one person here can confirm it helps their score, and exactly what process they use to do it. I didn't want to add it to the guide without a specific method to do it that helps or at least doesn't your score. +rep for the help
> Change the individual ones, then move the slider. Every time I have tried, as long as both the individual ones are changed and the slider is on performance I get the high score. But I can't just do one or the other.


Are you hitting alt+tab to change the affinity while the bench is running? Or are you saying that alt+tab at any point while the program is running reduces your scores? I can't see how or why it would but then again I'm not ruling it out. I've never noticed this before as usually I start the program in window mode at a small resolution to check my boost clocks before I start the bench run, then I'll change the resolution in Valley to 1080 fullscreen and begin my run. I didn't know about the hitting enter trick to cycle through the scenes but I did notice a little trick I'll share which may already be known. When I start the bench I'll hit Esc right away to cancel the bench and then hit the bench button again, some times I repeat this process a few times until I get a "good" start as in not too low a min right off the bat.

So if it's found that indeed alt+tab effects scores, the user could be advised to start in window mode, change the process' priority and then switch to fullscreen. I haven't noticed any poor scores with this process, but then again I haven't done a lot of testing either


----------



## Kane2207

Applied the Nvidia driver tweaks, same settings as before:


----------



## SeriousBlack

Well I have just installed the new 320.18 drivers and Afterburner beta 10.

SeriousBlack --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- GTX Titan ; 1251 / 1852 ---- 81.5 fps ---- 3410


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey Guys, look what UPS just gave me (Intact box, was impressed)


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey Guys, looks what UPS just gave me (Intact box, was impressed)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome!


----------



## SeanJ76

Yeah that 780GTX is a bad ass card for 599.00


----------



## KaRLiToS

I will have to work on something soon









*Google spreadsheets size and complexity limits*



 

556









*GENOOCAU , Please Provide a Valid Screenshot*

*We need more GTX 780 scores and GTX 770*????









*Thanks to all for making this thread a success*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Duke976

1st run


----------



## KaRLiToS

Best screenshot ever.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Press F12 for a proper screenshot...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey Guys, look what UPS just gave me (Intact box, was impressed)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...Nice







...I had a UPS delivery last week from FrozenCPU, and UPS delivered on time, their online tracking was accurate and the package undamaged









...with all your other cards, your GPU count must be getting close to FtW's - mind you, I myself have seven now, down from 10 as I gave FtW 3 of my (much) older ATI and NVidia cards as part of spring cleaning - they probably have made repeated acquaintance with LN2 by now









...how many 780ies are you planning to run after all is said and done ?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Best screenshot ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide valid screenshot


fixed


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> ...Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I had a UPS delivery last week from FrozenCPU, and UPS delivered on time, their online tracking was accurate and the package undamaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with all your other cards, your GPU count must be getting close to FtW's - mind you, I myself have seven now, down from 10 as I gave FtW 3 of my (much) older ATI and NVidia cards as part of spring cleaning - they probably have made repeated acquaintance with LN2 by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...how many 780ies are you planning to run after all is said and done ?


I only have a GTX 680 and a GTX 780 for now. My Quad HD 7970 were sold last month.







I miss them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> fixed


lol, thanks.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> http://s137.photobucket.com/user/clarck976/media/IMG_20130530_1401121_zpsd980216e.jpg.html
> 
> 1st run


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Best screenshot ever.


Sorry for the repost, just had to agree.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I only have a GTX 680 and a GTX 780 for now. My Quad HD 7970 were sold last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss them.
> lol, thanks.


...well, the 780 is certainly a *very* nice card (thinking about them myself, hoping for non-ref 5GB versions, like 780 Lightnings may be







)

- but when the new *AMD HD8970* comes out, you might be tempted for more 'quad fun' ?!


----------



## Kane2207

1228 / 1863 on air


----------



## GoldenTiger

About 45 minutes of oc'ing so far... 2560x1440 submission for now







.


----------



## Kane2207

1228 / 1863 on air (1440p)


----------



## Joa3d43

...quick FYI re 780ies -

...in case you folks haven't seen this yet, there is an interesting posting about *tri-SLI 780* benchmarks / games (incl. Valley)... http://www.overclock.net/t/1395779/gtx-780-3-way-sli-results


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Best screenshot ever.


Trust me Karlitos, *NO* matter how big and bold you make the RULES TO POSTING text, someone will still post beautiful artworks like that guy









Your OP is fine! The only thing i would suggest is to update some of the old graphs "IF" they don't automatically update themselves, and take out some that you feel are un-important, so it would be less heavy. Other than that, your OP is perfectly fine


----------



## Duke976

Since my first post is being mock, decided to redo the bench and do the F12 screen shot.

http://s137.photobucket.com/user/clarck976/media/00000_zpsa5eb9516.png.html


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> About 45 minutes of oc'ing so far... 2560x1440 submission for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Top stuff









That is 10.74% slower than my screenie underneath though (or you could argue that my card is 12.03% faster, percentages are wonderful







)

Either way - the 2 day long argument is settled!









Either of the above calculations are certainly not small single digit differences.... but..... if I was buying today rather than at the end of Feb, I would be shopping for twp 780s without a doubt, they're damn fine cards


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Since my first post is being mock, decided to redo the bench and do the F12 screen shot.
> 
> http://s137.photobucket.com/user/clarck976/media/00000_zpsa5eb9516.png.html


That is the right one, but you can just leave it full size, you don't need to make it smaller. Also it is easy to upload it here with the Image button that is just to the left of the paper clip icon.
Don't worry we were just having some fun.

Welcome to ocn. Here is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
And here is a lot of info if you are new to the site:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Since my first post is being mock, decided to redo the bench and do the F12 screen hot.


aww.... we didnt mean to hurt any feels
















your score even went up 20+ points, all that screen gunk/sneeze leftover/etc was slowing it down


----------



## GoldenTiger

Another little bit of playing around... not too bad, I'll have to fiddle and try to score better later. For now I'm off to game







. (The shot isn't the night one because I went away from the keyboard a minute and came back late







).

Also got my score for 2560 up to *46.4*fps. Got a feeling my "slow" 4.4ghz 2600k is holding things back too though.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Top stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is 10.74% slower than my screenie underneath though (or you could argue that my card is 12.03% faster, percentages are wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Either way - the 2 day long argument is settled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either of the above calculations are certainly not small single digit differences.... but..... if I was buying today rather than at the end of Feb, I would be shopping for twp 780s without a doubt, they're damn fine cards


Slots 3 through 15 average 82.2fps, so we're still seeing a single-digit difference in % like I said when we were arguing over Valley scores (which were for 1920 results). So that's ~7.9% faster than mine, and mine's about square in the middle for 780s so far







.

Still, it would seem now that we have more oc results that at 2560 at least the Titan will edge out the 780 by ~11%ish, while probably around 7.5-8.0% at 1920. So really, about in the middle of where everyone was arguing







. The "buying a card today" thing was the main point I was trying to make though







.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Not really...
> 
> Slots 3 through 15 average 82.2fps, so we're still seeing a single-digit difference in % like I said when we were arguing over Valley scores (which were for 1920 results). So that's ~7.9% faster than mine, and mine's about square in the middle for 780s so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm only pulling you leg bud following the epic debate that went on the other day


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I'm only pulling you leg bud following the epic debate that went on the other day


I know... I actually was in the middle of editing the post when you quoted hehe (EDIT: that was, to be more neutral and take out that first line)







. The numbers are what they are, 2560 the Titan definitely pulls ahead while 1920 the gap is closer.

EDIT: Are we allowed one score per resolution? If so I'm going to send in the 1920 result to the form.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I know... I actually was in the middle of editing the post when you quoted hehe (EDIT: that was, to be more neutral and take out that first line)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The numbers are what they are, 2560 the Titan definitely pulls ahead while 1920 the gap is closer.
> 
> EDIT: Are we allowed one score per resolution? If so I'm going to send in the 1920 result to the form.


I think you can compete in any resolution you want and update your score if you improve your benches too. Just fill out a form each time and post a screenie. Good luck


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I think you can compete in any resolution you want and update your score if you improve your benches too. Just fill out a form each time and post a screenie. Good luck


Thanks, I'll send in the 1920... without finding something I'm missing particularly I don't think my card has a lot more gas in it past that, I might eke 1-2fps more if I tried but that's about it.


----------



## khemist

Update on my score - khemist ---- i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1246/1877 ---- 82.4 ---- 3446


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I think you can compete in any resolution you want and update your score if you improve your benches too. Just fill out a form each time and post a screenie. Good luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks, I'll send in the 1920... without finding something I'm missing particularly I don't think my card has a lot more gas in it past that, I might eke 1-2fps more if I tried but that's about it.


Yes, you can be part in all charts if you want. 4K resolution too if you want to downsample.


----------



## criminal




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Karlitos, why you no post my new single card and 1440p scores???


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Karlitos, why you no post my new single card and 1440p scores???


New rig







Leaking test


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No, he updated my other new score but discarded the single and 1440p scores. I thought we were no longer limited to one set of scores anymore?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Karlitos, why you no post my new single card and 1440p scores???


Have you filled the form for the 1440p score??

I cannot enter your Dual card and single card score together in the charts. It will count one more Titan. Your single card score is in the data section of the first chart.

(If I add your Dual Titan in the chart and your single Titan, it will count like three Titan)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> ... without finding something I'm missing particularly I don't think my card has a lot more gas in it past that, I might eke 1-2fps more if I tried but that's about it.


Yep, this seems to be where most 780s are tapping out so far. Based on like 3 data points.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh, that's cool. Didn't realize that. I did fill the form for the 1440p score a few days ago but it was during the whole debate about driver settings. I'll do it again.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh, that's cool. Didn't realize that. I did fill the form for the 1440p score a few days ago but it was during the whole debate about driver settings. I'll do it again.


Sorry if I did a mistake that day. I was waiting for the whole debate to end to update the scores and I had like 50 scores to update, maybe I skipped yours.

Sorry about that.

Today I was busy.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Looking great Karlitos! Should've gotten a second one man!









Here's my 1440p score for the chart:

Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC in SLI @ 1163MHz / 3650MHz --- 95.2 FPS --- 3984


----------



## KaRLiToS

Updated
 

558 Entries









*Thanks to all for making this thread a success*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

How do you get the entire chart to show in the OP Karl? Everything after the score is cut off on my page...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How do you get the entire chart to show in the OP Karl? Everything after the score is cut off on my page...


Go to your account settings.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Sorry if I did a mistake that day. I was waiting for the whole debate to end to update the scores and I had like 50 scores to update, maybe I skipped yours.
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Today I was busy.


...that illuminated-edge card looks gorgeous







...what kind of GPU temps are you getting running, err, Valley ?


----------



## Ribozyme

Looking forward to some 770 scores to see if the great memory will help score it better than the best clocking 680s


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How do you get the entire chart to show in the OP Karl? Everything after the score is cut off on my page...


same problem here... that's the signature block. do you mean these two scroll carrots?

Untitled.png 286k .png file


Karlitos, is there any way to make the chart window wider?


----------



## Heiz

yop

little update

Heiz

(1) 670 GTX 1280/1940

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=26391800039.png


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- i7 3770k @4.8 Ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI ; 1228 / 1827 ---- 133,9 FPS ---- 5603



Received my second 780 yesterday so here's my first 780 SLI score. Should improve on it this weekend.


----------



## justanoldman

^Nice score. SLI Titan, somebody is catching up.
Have they even had time to come out with a good bios, or are you still waiting for one?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Nice score. SLI Titan, somebody is catching up.
> Have they even had time to come out with a good bios, or are you still waiting for one?


Both are on TI bios. One of my cards can't reach these clocks without it so I've flashed both just to keep them the same. Actually that one card is holding me back,


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't think you're going to make it to 140 FPS!







Still, those 780's are uncomfortably close for the price (and 3 would kill dual Titans for $50 less).


----------



## KaRLiToS

It would be cool to see them perform at 1440p or 5760x1080.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't think you're going to make it to 140 FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, those 780's are uncomfortably close for the price (and 3 would kill dual Titans for $50 less).


I know there's no way I'm reaching 140...lol I'm thinking I could have reached 137 though if it weren't for my one card holding the other back. With this set up I'm thinking max I'm going to be able to get to is 135.

@Karlitos

I'll provide you some 1440p scores after I get out of work.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I know there's no way I'm reaching 140...lol I'm thinking I could have reached 137 though if it weren't for my one card holding the other back. With this set up I'm thinking max I'm going to be able to get to is 135.
> 
> @Karlitos
> 
> I'll provide you some 1440p scores after I get out of work.


whats the trick with overclocking them? mines coming soon and ive only ever used amd


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> whats the trick with overclocking them? mines coming soon and ive only ever used amd


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I wouldn't say there are any tricks out of the ordinary for overclocking them. Pretty much just keep them under 80c, increase voltage if needed, etc. Then there's the customary silicon lottery.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I wouldn't say there are any tricks out of the ordinary for overclocking them. Pretty much just keep them under 80c, increase voltage if needed, etc. Then there's the customary silicon lottery.


but you said you was using a different bios? and i didn't know you could change the voltage


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- i7 3770k @ 5.0 Ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI ; 1228 / 1842 ---- 137,1 FPS ---- 5735



I can't even believe this one. Had threw my benchmarking bios presets on and left the thing running while I cooked something up in the kitchen. Came back and jaw dropped.

Edit: Just reran it to make sure it wasn't a dud.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> wholeeo --- i7 3770k @ 5.0 Ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI ; 1228 / 1842 ---- 137,1 FPS ---- 5735
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even believe this one. Had threw my benchmarking bios presets on and left the thing running while I cooked something up in the kitchen. Came back and jaw dropped.


thats awsoooome







))


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> wholeeo --- i7 3770k @ 5.0 Ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI ; 1228 / 1842 ---- 137,1 FPS ---- 5735
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even believe this one. Had threw my benchmarking bios presets on and left the thing running while I cooked something up in the kitchen. Came back and jaw dropped.


...congrats







...whatever you were cooking, you should make that again







I suspect that in s.th. like Valley and its mem / cpu speed sensitivities, 780s may get very close to Titan as they may just clock a little higher (same die, less heat)...with SLI / tri-SLI, the fewer CUDA cores will matter less and less in applications like Valley...time will tell, but the race is on


----------



## xToFxREAPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> wholeeo --- i7 3770k @ 5.0 Ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI ; 1228 / 1842 ---- 137,1 FPS ---- 5735
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even believe this one. Had threw my benchmarking bios presets on and left the thing running while I cooked something up in the kitchen. Came back and jaw dropped.
> 
> Edit: Just reran it to make sure it wasn't a dud.


i want your videocards -.- lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Interesting. Still your 780's are clocked some 65MHz higher than my Titans...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Interesting. Still your 780's are clocked some 65MHz higher than my Titans...


For what its worth I actually have to correct the entries. Under Precision I see core @ 1215 for both cards. I think even though I have it set to where it would be 1228 my weaker card is keeping both cards at 1215.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wish I could get 1215Mhz in SLI. My one card will do 1215MHz no problem but my second card is a dog and holds me back...


----------



## wholeeo

I'm pretty sure this is only Valley stable. I'm thinking Far Cry will cast reality back to them.

1440P Entry.

wholeeo --- i7 3770k @ 5.0 Ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI ; 1215 / 1842 ---- 92,3 FPS ---- 3862



Karlitos, seems like my previous entries should be updated to *1215*/1842.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Eh, who cares about stability? You got dual 780's, you can max any game at stock....


----------



## Durdle Class A

For giggles, ran it on my laptop..

Durdle Class A --- i7 3630QM --- GT 650M SLI ; 790 / 1000 --- 16.2 FPS --- 678 Score


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*
> 
> For giggles, ran it on my laptop..
> 
> Durdle Class A --- i7 3630QM --- GT 650M SLI ; 790 / 1000 --- 16.2 FPS --- 678 Score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should overclock those babies.. There are unlocked BIOSes for 650m GPU's online. My 660m is clocked at 1200mhz. And i get 17.2 Fps in valley.. My single GPU should not be performing better than your 650m sli.


----------



## fewness

OMG @ wholeeo's 780. Weeks ago my Titan SLI was on the top of 2 cards chart....now mine is even below 780 SLI.....









and how did you flash 780's BIOS? I heard it somewhere else that the current nvflash does not work on 780....if you used nvflash could you let me know its version?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> OMG @ wholeeo's 780. Weeks ago my Titan SLI was on the top of 2 cards chart....now mine is even below 780 SLI.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how did you flash 780's BIOS? I heard it somewhere else that the current nvflash does not work on 780....if you used nvflash could you let me know its version?


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2231/nvflash-5-134-0-1-for-windows/

Nothing out of the ordinary. nvflash --index=x -4 -5 -6 custom.rom. Also used it to save my bios before flashing.


----------



## ttnuagmada

I dont think precision is accurate. It wont show minor clock changes.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> I dont think precision is accurate. It wont show minor clock changes.


Define minor. Kepler core clock adjusts in increments of 13MHz, occasionally it is 1MHz high or low, probably a rounding issue.

Memory just acts bizarre, I've seen increments as small as 2MHz to as large as around 20MHz.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You should overclock those babies.. There are unlocked BIOSes for 650m GPU's online. My 660m is clocked at 1200mhz. And i get 17.2 Fps in valley.. My single GPU should not be performing better than your 650m sli.


Nice, I'll look into OCing it.

Except I notice that my GPU usage aren't maxed out for both cards. It sometimes goes down to 60-70% usage on each card








Wonder what's the problem.. would the CPU really be limiting it?


----------



## y2kcamaross

I scored 76.9 with 1 780, will upload when I get home


----------



## sourplumps

Ahoy, single and dual Titan scores below.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2231/nvflash-5-134-0-1-for-windows/
> 
> Nothing out of the ordinary. nvflash --index=x -4 -5 -6 custom.rom. Also used it to save my bios before flashing.


So for an SLI set up do you normally disable SLI? Best to flash the second card (not connected to monitor) first? I've only done ATIflash before...


----------



## y2kcamaross

best I could get so far with a single 780 going


----------



## wholeeo

Reached 79 with one of my 780s. Since I can only have one score up I won't submit this one. Seems like the score isn't scaling to well with increased clocks, I'm thinking memory isn't stable at these clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So for an SLI set up do you normally disable SLI? Best to flash the second card (not connected to monitor) first? I've only done ATIflash before...


I usually don't disable SLI nor does it matter if a monitor is plugged in to it or not or which you choose to do first. With nvflash you can choose which you want to flash


----------



## KaRLiToS

I can add your single score in the data section, it will still be calculated in the graphs.

Just fill the form for every entries you want and I'll classify them.


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- i7 3770k @ 5.0 Ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI ; 1228 / 1842 ---- 138,1 FPS ---- 5777


----------



## Ripple

Ripple --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 3 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1135MHz / 3738MHz --- 141.8 FPS --- 5932


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Reached 79 with one of my 780s. Since I can only have one score up I won't submit this one. Seems like the score isn't scaling to well with increased clocks, I'm thinking memory isn't stable at these clocks.
> I usually don't disable SLI nor does it matter if a monitor is plugged in to it or not or which you choose to do first. With nvflash you can choose which you want to flash


thanks. I did disable sli before flashing. worked fine. Took 2 reboots until precision behaved correctly (reported 1/2 clock speeds ??). anyway, the TI bios is great... but for non benching use, i kinda miss boost.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys, do more 1440p runs.


----------



## Joa3d43

...those 780 and Titan guys have all the fun ! (*Congrats*, btw)

...same CPU speed as before, just some fine-tuning









*Joa3d43* -- i7 *3970X* -- Quad-SLI *GTX 670* -- *FPS = 148.6* -- *SCORE = 6217*


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guys, do more 1440p runs.


Would be happy to, but first i think i need a 1440p monitor and then a 2nd display card, or maybe a single 780 could cut it in many/most cases









Is there any obvious choice when it comes to 1440p capable displays? I know I want one for my "next rig", which is just a twinkle in the eye right now, but I could spring for a new monitor in advance of that.


----------



## pm1109

Here is my score with 670's in sli









How does it look?


----------



## carlhil2

,....just getting started, added my Titan to it's own loop today, loving the temps,...


----------



## xToFxREAPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Here is my score with 670's in sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it look?


that beats my 690 when its stock lol although only by a few frames


----------



## NRD

Fresh Windows 7 install with driver set to performance and CPU oc'ed to 5GHz.

*NRD - - - i5 2500k @ 5GHz - - - - GTX 780; 1215/3549 - - - - 77,3 - - - - 3236*


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, well it is faster!


With a bump of clocks. Notice it's at 1380/1875. His previous was at 1370/1870. Just saying.


----------



## wsnnwa

WSNNWA ---- i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz ---- GTX 780 1176/3500 ---- FPS 72.3 ---- Score 3025


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ,....just getting started, added my Titan to it's own loop today, loving the temps,...


which bios are you using?


----------



## justanoldman

I could not get this to increase my score, but someone might. Since it is mentioned in the AMD Tweaks, I though this could be added to the NVIDIA section of the op at the bottom of Additional Items.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



5) You can try increasing the priority of the Valley process. To do that start the benchmark in windowed mode, then use ctrl-shift-esc to bring up the Task Manger. Right click on the Valley.exe process, move to Set Priority and click Realtime. Then click Change Priority to confirm in the pop up window. You can also stop the explorer.exe process (or others) by right clicking and choosing End Process, and confirming the pop up. To bring back explorer, click File>New Task(Run&#8230 then enter explorer.exe in the Open: box and click OK. After closing Task Manger, go back to Valley hit Esc, then you can click Full Screen on the Settings tab to resume the benchmark.


----------



## winkyeye

Looking forward to see some GTX 770 scores.


----------



## y2kcamaross

quick and dirty 780 sli score


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2231/nvflash-5-134-0-1-for-windows/
> 
> Nothing out of the ordinary. nvflash --index=x -4 -5 -6 custom.rom. Also used it to save my bios before flashing.


Thanks. Did I read correctly that you flashed Titan BIOS into your 780? Does your system read your card info as Titan now?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> Looking forward to see some GTX 770 scores.


i will post a 770 lightning with block, score sometime next week


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i will post a 770 lightning with block, score sometime next week


Nice, I suppose there is no more LN2 BIOS for the Lightning series?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> Nice, I suppose there is no more LN2 BIOS for the Lightning series?


im sure the 680 lightning one will as its the same pcb


----------



## Heiz

my score is not updated ?^^

Heiz

2255

single 670 GTX

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/5120#post_20084787


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heiz*
> 
> my score is not updated ?^^
> 
> Heiz
> 
> 2255
> 
> single 670 GTX
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/5120#post_20084787


*FILL THE FORM*


----------



## TommyMoore

660ti SLI


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Gtx 580 sli 850/1700/2200

i7 2600k @ 4.0


----------



## michael-ocn

An update after pulling the ncp slider all the way to the left. I'll fill in the form too.

michael-ocn --- i7 875k @ 3.89Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1306/7128 ---- 52.1 FPS ---- 2179

This run has a lower mem clock then my previous best, but still made for a higher score. For the old run, I had set the individual texture filtering quality setting to 'high perf' without touching the slider. If I get a good run with the higher mem clock like before, I think the score will top 2200.

old score, less tweaked --- 1306/7220 ---- 50.6 FPS ---- 2119


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heiz*
> 
> my score is not updated ?^^
> 
> Heiz
> 
> 2255
> 
> single 670 GTX
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/5120#post_20084787


Is that the GIGABYTE 670 WF3? crazy mem oc on that


----------



## Heiz

yes is one gigabyte 670 wf3,









Heiz --- i5 3570k @ 4.2GHz ---- GTX 670 ; 1280/1940 ---- 53.9 FPS ---- 2255

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=23496200039.png


----------



## FallenCovenant

Want to get in on this!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Thanks. Did I read correctly that you flashed Titan BIOS into your 780? Does your system read your card info as Titan now?


Not at all. I flashed svl7's 780 bios.


----------



## KaRLiToS

First Run, light OC, stock BIOS, no tweaks.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Not at all. I flashed svl7's 780 bios.


Can you post the BIOS here please?


----------



## justanoldman

A question for you gpu experts.
Is there something really limiting 3 way sli? Can the companies make three way better, but it is not common enough to bother or is there a technological reason they can't improve it yet. When I see the average three way vs two way score it just seems to be quite lacking. With more people looking at triple monitor gaming and 4k coming, people need more horsepower. I have never had trouble with two way, but don't have any experience with three way (well at least where gpus are concerned).


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> First Run, light OC, stock BIOS, no tweaks.
> 
> 
> Can you post the BIOS here please?


Sure,

http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=62


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks.

I am not sure if I'll flash it though.

I OCed a little more, still no tweaks, plenty of processes open and two monitors plugged in.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I am not sure if I'll flash it though.
> 
> I OCed a little more, still no tweaks, plenty of processes open and two monitors plugged in.


...may be in the not too-distant future, some manufacturers will put two BIOS chips on one GPU PCB, like they ended up doing with mobos...then you got a switchable choice of your 'bench speed' and 'normal speed'


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...may be in the not too-distant future, some manufacturers will put two BIOS chips on one GPU PCB, like they ended up doing with mobos...then you got a switchable choice of your 'bench speed' and 'normal speed'


The high end non-ref PCB nvidia cards frequently have a dual bios, as well as higher end reference & non-reference AMD cards.
I have a new 7970 score to post up, but went & left it on the HDD of the bench rig, forgot to put it on a flash drive, will have to put that up later when get the bench rig going again.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> 
> 
> 660ti SLI


Good score dude


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I am not sure if I'll flash it though.
> 
> I OCed a little more, still no tweaks, plenty of processes open and two monitors plugged in.


Please fill the form.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Please fill the form.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Please fill the form.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Please fill the form.


Oh goodie a sense of humour


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The high end non-ref PCB nvidia cards frequently have a dual bios, as well as higher end reference & non-reference AMD cards... ...


...hmmmm - ...all I need is a dual-BIOS Titan or 780 non-ref. PCB vard(s)..I soooooo hope MSI brings out 5GB 780 Lightnings or Titan Lightnings (...but I kind of doubt it







)


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...hmmmm - ...all I need is a dual-BIOS Titan or 780 non-ref. PCB vard(s)..I soooooo hope MSI brings out 5GB 780 Lightnings or Titan Lightnings (...but I kind of doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Titan lightning...no
780 lightning's...definite possibility


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

There will definitely be a 780 Lightning but it will still have 3GB or VRAM...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Please fill the form.


Haha









( I'll do more serious bench later )


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> There will definitely be a 780 Lightning but it will still have 3GB or VRAM...


...at least there is _some_ hope







...I also here about non-rev PCB-780ies in the pipeline by folks who are unfortunately under NDA - inquiring minds want to know !


----------



## lester007

lester007 --- 3570k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 670 ;1320/3749---- 54.6 ---- 2283

i got better result with the tweak they said.
another one is i pass 1300Mhz on core w/ watercooled







and much cooler now im happee


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still am amazed that a single Titan (and 780 for that matter) gets higher scores than SLI 660TI's! GK110 is very impressive indeed!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

UPDATE
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2409 GTX660ti 1170 / 3505 TRI SLI 103.7fps 4340









Unlocked 1202 bios , no kboost , permitted tweeking


----------



## KaRLiToS

HOMECINEMA, nice score, you gained 3.7 fps with tweaking.?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> HOMECINEMA, nice score, you gained 3.7 fps with tweaking.?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> HOMECINEMA, nice score, you gained 3.7 fps with tweaking.?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> HOMECINEMA, nice score, you gained 3.7 fps with tweaking.?
























Holy Triple Post Batman








Sorry about that







experiencing some technical difficulties
Ive gained that yes but in one go no . Ive been benching valley twice a week for a couple of months now







and this where im at . If I could get 105 fps that would be 35 fps per card . Not bad for reference cards with unlocked bios so I thinks that 104 fps is my wall


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> ...enough said !


----------



## Joa3d43

...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> ...enough said !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....and that's enough outta YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to bork this post as well
Click to expand...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> ....and that's enough outta YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to bork this post as well


...I feel so, so...outborked


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I feel so, so...outborked


Explain in detail what you are feeling pls


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Explain in detail what you are feeling pls


....laying on this analyst's couch, I sometimes feel that other borks are, ahem, worse than I am...is there a pill for that ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Get some 770 / 780's and BENCH


----------



## RavageTheEarth

NVM DELETE lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Run Extreme HD and see what you get RavageTheEarth


----------



## wsnnwa

No update yet? I submitted form yesterday and made a post (5170).


----------



## dealio

updated.... gained +2 FPS by lowering core one notch and increasing mem and setting NVCP slider to performance

1.212 V / 1183 MHz / 3600 MHz

FPS: 80.4
Score: 3366


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> updated.... gained +2 FPS by lowering core one notch and increasing mem and setting NVCP slider to performance
> 
> 1.212 V / 1183 MHz / 3600 MHz
> 
> FPS: 80.4
> Score: 3366


Nice score,...


----------



## Blindsay

I can not get valley to scale correctly for the life of me on my 3 cards

103.1FPS in Haven and only 82 FPS in Valley, everything else like 3dmark seems spot on, its just Valley


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> I can not get valley to scale correctly for the life of me on my 3 cards
> 
> 103.1FPS in Haven and only 82 FPS in Valley, everything else like 3dmark seems spot on, its just Valley


Force 1x1 on CCC


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> No update yet? I submitted form yesterday and made a post (5170).


Karlitos is a busy guy. He will get to it


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Force 1x1 on CCC


Thank you, that helped a lot. I think my score is still a bit low but that might be because my cpu is only at 4.0 at the moment.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Thank you, that helped a lot. I think my score is still a bit low but that might be because my cpu is only at 4.0 at the moment.


Yeah oc a bit more your cpu. Also get in mind from now one all the scores are with tweaks. On the OP at the bottom you can read the guide.

Also keep in mind we dont have a proper profile for valley even for single gpus.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Yeah oc a bit more your cpu. Also get in mind from now one all the scores are with tweaks. On the OP at the bottom you can read the guide.
> 
> Also keep in mind we dont have a proper profile for valley even for single gpus.


4.4 helped a little bit, 4.4 is the highest I can do on stock volts and I just haven't had the time to go beyond that yet


----------



## TommyMoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good score dude


Cheers!


----------



## rv8000

Single 780, 3570k @ 4.5, gpu 1202, mem 1628


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Single 780, 3570k @ 4.5, gpu 1202, mem 1628


Read OP. Its not that hard


----------



## rv8000

Missed the ss format my bad


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Missed the ss format my bad


your screenshot is invalid I believe was his point

haha you beat me with the ninja edit


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> your screenshot is invalid I believe was his point


^^


----------



## rv8000

And it actually is rather obnoxious to read through the first post in this specific thread, surprised he hasn't used spoilers to hide the numerous graphs and images.


----------



## sugarhell

It takes just a minute to read OP. The graps is an important data. If you dont wanna see the graphs just scroll down


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> It takes just a minute to read OP. The graps is an important data. If you dont wanna see the graphs just scroll down


Wrapping the info in a spoiler would largely condense the post, is simple, users who just want to post quickly don't have to sift through the images, and it would actually take less time if all the graphs where a single click away for both users who want to just submit or read through all the information.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I cannot put the graphs in spoilers.

Its an embedded Google Drive sheet.

On my internet connection, it takes MAXimum 5 seconds to load the OP and then you just need to scroll down to the rules.

Its written at many places in the begginning of the post to follow the rules.


----------



## rv8000

I have no issue with loading or scrolling, the formatting is messy imo. Don't bite my head off for making a suggestion, and as for hiding images in spoilers i was not aware of the format type* of the post so I apologize.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I cannot put the graphs in spoilers.
> 
> Its an embedded Google Drive sheet.
> 
> On my internet connection, it takes MAXimum 5 seconds to load the OP and then you just need to scroll down to the rules.
> 
> Its written at many places in the begginning of the post to follow the rules.


sorry for my 2 submissions in a row by the way, you can ignore the lower one


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I have no issue with loading or scrolling, the formatting is messy imo. Don't bite my head off for making a suggestion, and as for hiding images in spoilers i was not aware of the formatting of the post so I apologize.


Don't worry, I was just explanning why I can't use spoilers for the graphs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> sorry for my 2 submissions in a row by the way, you can ignore the lower one


No problem man, its no big deal. Happen all the time


----------



## jjpctech

jjpctech --- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz --- VTX3D HD7990 @ 1100MHz / 1375MHz --- 90,2 FPS --- 3774

http://s69.photobucket.com/user/phoenixdancer/media/00008_zps7dbec490.png.html

Unfortunately this card cannot overclock at all on the memory, It will crash with even +5mhz on the memory.
Odd thing is that it will be stable at 1.5v or 1.6v on the memory







but wont go any faster!
The cores seem to max out at around 1150 but they need 1.3v for that :O


----------



## Solonowarion

Solonowarion --- i5 [email protected] 5.0 ghz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB ; 1293/ 3826 ---- 51.6 ---- 2159


----------



## KaRLiToS

Follow the rules before posting please, sometime I ask many times to specific person and they keep failing to follow the rules (*dealio*)

565 entries









*@FallenCovenant*: POST A VALID SCREENSHOT

*@ITS OVER 9000*, *@carlhil2*, *@solonowarion*: FILL THE FORM

*@FallenCovenant* , *@NRD*, *@dealio*: *Don't forget to turn off iGPU or your second GPU such as GTX 560 or GT 210!*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> jjpctech --- Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz --- VTX3D HD7990 @ 1100MHz / 1375MHz --- 90,2 FPS --- 3774
> 
> Unfortunately this card cannot overclock at all on the memory, It will crash with even +5mhz on the memory.
> Odd thing is that it will be stable at 1.5v or 1.6v on the memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wont go any faster!
> The cores seem to max out at around 1150 but they need 1.3v for that :O



AMD Tweaks (Provided by *sugarhell* )


Spoiler: AMD Tweaks!



*FOR AMD TWEAKS*


_If you have multimonitors when you bench on single screen *you should unplug the others*. This will help your score and fps.Also you can try to *kill all the unnecessary processes through task manager*.
_
The most important thing is the drivers. A bad install of drivers will have result lower fps.

Open Catalyst Control Center
Gaming (tab)
3D Applications Settings
*Press Add*
_*Go to*_ C://Programs files (x86)// Unigine // Valley // bin // *valley.exe*
*Will give this*



*Under Anti-Aliasing*: you dont change anything

*Under Texture Filtering:*

Set Anisotropic Filtering Mode:Override Application Settings
Set Anisotropic Filtering Level: 2x
Set Texture Filtering Quality: Perfomance
Set Surface Format Optimizations : Off
*Under Tesselation*:
(This is not working with valley at the moment but with future drivers maybe)

Set Tessellation Mode: Override Application Settings
Set Maximum Tessellation Level: Off
*Only for multigpu:*

For crossfire the default profile is working fine. _*But you can force 1x1 optimization or AFR friendly if you believe that you will achieve a higher score.*_
For tri-fire or quad you NEED to force 1x1 optimization to have a good usage across the cards.
*Tab : Performance*

Go to AMD overdrive and disable it. For benching you should use MSI AB or Trixx

*Windows tweaks.*

*Disable AERO.*

Right click on the desktop
Personalize
Basic and High Contrast Themes and choose Windows 7 Basic
*Set priority of valley.exe*

Open valley and while you are on the launcher do this.Right click on the taskbar
Start Task Manager
Processes
Find valley.exe
Right click
Set priority and choose Real Time
*Turn off UAC.*

Its just useless
*Disable indexing on C: Drive .*

Right click on your C
Properties
Untick ''Allow files on this driver to have contents indexed in addition to file properties''
Apply changes to drive C:/,subfolders and files (you should install valley on your ssd if you search the optimal performance)
*Terminate explorer.exe*

Open task manager
Find explorer.exe
Right click End process

For an AMD driver guide you should read *tsm*'s guide.
*AMD How to Guide*


----------



## jjpctech

I Dont get it? I thought I did everything correctly???


----------



## matty4118

matty4118 --- i5 3570k @ 4.5 GHz --- 2 x Gigabyte 780s @ 1013 MHz / 1652 MHz --- 120.7 FPS --- 5049


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> I Dont get it? I thought I did everything correctly???


Yes you did everything correctly. I was just informing you of the tweaks you can use.


----------



## NRD

So I tried out the new TI ACX bios and managed to bump my core and mem







The extra 0.012v really helps my card, I can't wait to see what it does for stable clocks in Crysis 3 as I just got it the other day to test this baby out, and it's astounding. I'm running very high everything with SMAA X4 and average around 50-55fps which is more than playable for a single player game imo. It's very smooth.

So let's get to it then









*NRD - - - i5 2500k @ 5 GHz - - - - GTX 780;1228/3649 - - - - 78,1 - - - - 3267*


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@NRD*

This time I won't update your score. I'll let you discover why. I already told you twice.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *@NRD*
> 
> This time I won't update your score. I'll let you discover why. I already told you twice.


You want me to pull out that card don't you?









Edit: Is there no other way to disable it, other than pulling it from the board?

Edit2: Oops must have missed it in device manager before, sorry I'll re run the bench with it disabled.


----------



## dealio

i wondered the same thing when i was told the same thing... i tried disabling my 560Ti in Device Manager but that didnt seem to work. i guess one could disconnect the PSU cable to the 2nd GPU..

but does the 2nd GPU even matter? as long as it not SLI, i think i would not affect the score. right?

edit: actually the score might go up if you take out the 2nd GPU. having more than one GPU hooked up forces my motherboard into PCIE x8 while single GPU would run at x16


----------



## NRD

Okay well I just disabled it in device manager, I trust that is enough? It does not display in my screenshot in the top right anymore, but still appears in the gpus listed in the bench score part. I don't want to have to pull the card every time I want to benchmark as I use it 24/7 to watch XBMC on my TV.

I bumped the CPU up to 5.1GHz just for the hell of it this time and got an extra 2 points! woo! lol

*NRD - - - i5 2500k @ 5.1 GHz - - - - GTX 780; 1228/3649 - - - - 78,1 - - - - 3269*


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Okay well I just disabled it in device manager, I trust that is enough? It does not display in my screenshot in the top right anymore, but still appears in the gpus listed in the bench score part. I don't want to have to pull the card every time I want to benchmark as I use it 24/7 to watch XBMC on my TV.
> 
> I bumped the CPU up to 5.1GHz just for the hell of it this time and got an extra 2 points! woo! lol
> 
> *NRD - - - i5 2500k @ 5.1 GHz - - - - GTX 780; 1228/3649 - - - - 78,1 - - - - 3269*


Imagine if you had them under water.







Fortunately my board has a PCIE lane switchboard where you can turn whichever completely off.


----------



## mxthunder

Love looking through this thread. Its such a straight up way to compare GPU's. Ill have to keep pushing my score up some more.

Had a question pop into my head with older dx10 GPU's. This benchmark is considered "DX11" by the interface when you first start it up. I am noticing some scores with 200 series GPU's that are higher than 460's, etc. and I wonder if it is because they are not processing the dx11 features this bench might use that the newer GPU's have to.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i wondered the same thing when i was told the same thing... i tried disabling my 560Ti in Device Manager but that didnt seem to work. i guess one could disconnect the PSU cable to the 2nd GPU..
> 
> but does the 2nd GPU even matter? as long as it not SLI, i think i would not affect the score. right?
> 
> edit: actually the score might go up if you take out the 2nd GPU. having more than one GPU hooked up forces my motherboard into PCIE x8 while single GPU would run at x16


I was just checking the ol' mobo manual and you are indeed correct, I believe I'm only running at 8x mode on that lane. However from the scores, it wouldn't seem as though it's affecting things much. Anyone know how important x16 vs x8 is? If it's going to net me another few fps I might consider pulling the card, but for anything less I don't really see the value of it


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Definitely wouldn't be more than 1-2FPS if even that...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I love this bench. Not only is it *gorgeous* but I think I was ready to sear my eyes out rather than watch another run of Heaven or Aquamark or any Futuremark product. Especially Heaven though.


----------



## Rbby258

anyone know how to do this


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes you did everything correctly. I was just informing you of the tweaks you can use.


Ah I see. I did use them all









This card is just poo haha


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Definitely wouldn't be more than 1-2FPS if even that...


Hmm may be worth a try in the future then, thanks


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Definitely wouldn't be more than 1-2FPS if even that...


well +2 FPS could amount to about +10 positions in the Single GPU leaderboard


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Highly doubt it would net 2FPS. I finally got around to enabling PCIE 3.0 on my RIVE and it got me exactly 1FPS in Valley...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Okay well I just disabled it in device manager, I trust that is enough? It does not display in my screenshot in the top right anymore, but still appears in the gpus listed in the bench score part. I don't want to have to pull the card every time I want to benchmark as I use it 24/7 to watch XBMC on my TV.
> 
> I bumped the CPU up to 5.1GHz just for the hell of it this time and got an extra 2 points! woo! lol
> 
> *NRD - - - i5 2500k @ 5.1 GHz - - - - GTX 780; 1228/3649 - - - - 78,1 - - - - 3269*


It seems like a lot of people can't get above ~250 offset on the memory without seeing artifacts, have you run 3dmark 11 with that memory oc? Are you using a modded bios? Awesome score none the less


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> It seems like a lot of people can't get above ~250 offset on the memory without seeing artifacts, have you run 3dmark 11 with that memory oc? Are you using a modded bios? Awesome score none the less


No I haven't tried those clocks in heaven, but i'm sure I'd need to bump them down a bit as I've found Heaven is a little harder on the mem than Valley is. I'm running a new TI bios that's modded based on the new EVGA SC ACX bios that was just released to improve mobo compatibility with non UEFI motherboards.


----------



## rv8000

It seems valley is far less intensive on memory than i thought, no artifacting with +620 offset might try for more later. Shame i can't get above 1202, but modded bios in the future.

3570k @ 4.5 GHz - - - - GTX 780; 1202/3624- - - - - 74,4 - - - - 3114


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I love this bench. Not only is it *gorgeous* but I think I was ready to sear my eyes out rather than watch another run of Heaven or Aquamark or any Futuremark product. Especially Heaven though.


...feel the same after a lot of GPU benching...







Valley is not only gorgeous and great programming on behalf of Unigine, walking or floating around freely (non-bench setting in Valley ) is just a fun thing to do - always discover s.th. new...another vid bench I haven't tired off (yet) is Catzilla - so weird and wonderful compared to many other benches.


----------



## Jpmboy

For whatever reason I cannot force this HPZR30w or the Seiki 4k to do 2560x1440 even though it is listed for both as available. Valley bench switches to another rez. if I ESC out of the bench, ESC to the settings and set 1440p it works. As soon as I hit F9... it won't hold 1440P...? Any ideas?


----------



## michael-ocn

So this is no update (yet) update.

I did manage to get a run at higher mem clock of 7200 with the same core clock, but that netted the same avg fps and a score that was higher by a whopping 1. I think that means I ran into a bunch of correctable memory errors with that overclock on that run. Maybe the best opportunity for me to get a higher score is to lower the core clock while increasing the mem clock? I'll probably try that at some point, but 2179 may end up being it for me (until some day when new drivers come along that might improve things).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> An update after pulling the ncp slider all the way to the left. I'll fill in the form too.
> 
> michael-ocn --- i7 875k @ 3.89Ghz ---- GTX 670 ; 1306/7128 ---- 52.1 FPS ---- 2179
> 
> This run has a lower mem clock then my previous best, but still made for a higher score. For the old run, I had set the individual texture filtering quality setting to 'high perf' without touching the slider. If I get a good run with the higher mem clock like before, I think the score will top 2200.
> 
> old score, less tweaked --- 1306/7220 ---- 50.6 FPS ---- 2119


----------



## johnvosh

i5-4670K/4.2GHz, Sapphire Radeon HD 7970/1010 MHz/1375 MHz (5500 MHz effective), 42.8 FPS, and Score 1790


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> i5-4670K/4.2GHz, Sapphire Radeon HD 7970/1010 MHz/1375 MHz (5500 MHz effective), 42.8 FPS, and Score 1790


^^^ that score is way low for a 7970? Avg for that card is ~52 fps.


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> ^^^ that score is way low for a 7970?


I just have it running at the stock clocks right now, don't really have a need to overclock the video card. I am using the latest driver from AMD. What should I be getting at my current clocks?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> I just have it running at the stock clocks right now, don't really have a need to overclock the video card. I am using the latest driver from AMD. What should I be getting at my current clocks?


Not sure exactly what you'd expect at stock clocks, but I suspect something nearer to the avg (lower, but not 20% lower). I think your score is in the bottom few for 7970s, an outlier for some reason.

You can look at the results spreadsheet in post #1. One of the columns in the spreadsheet is the post number in which the score's screenshot was shown. You could take a look at screen shots posted to get an idea of what to expect for your clocks.

edit: also could just be mostly a function of your low stock clocks? these scatter plots may give you an idea...

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1c/1c86452e_HD7970SingleCard.jpeg

edit2: oh... looky there... i5-4670K... haswell is here


----------



## johnvosh

Did some tweaking and overclocked the video card a little bit and this is what I got now. Is this any better?

i5-4670K/4.2GHz, Sapphire Radeon HD 7970/1100 MHz/1500 MHz (6000 MHz effective), 49.0 FPS, and Score 2052


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Did some tweaking and overclocked the video card a little bit and this is what I got now. Is this any better?
> 
> i5-4670K/4.2GHz, Sapphire Radeon HD 7970/1100 MHz/1500 MHz (6000 MHz effective), 49.0 FPS, and Score 2052


Push the ccc sliders to 1125, 1575, +20%, set your fan @ 80% (hair dryer level). Close ccc. Right click on the notification area icon, 3d settings to optimal performance. Close as many background services as possible and run valley again. That card should be in the 50s.

How do you like that haswell? Have to tried to push the cpu further?


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Push the ccc sliders to 1125, 1575, +20%, set your fan @ 80% (hair dryer level). Close ccc. Right click on the notification area icon, 3d settings to optimal performance. Close as many background services as possible and run valley again. That card should be in the 50s.
> 
> How do you like that haswell? Have to tried to push the cpu further?


I tried that before with the video card, but it doesn't like it. I get artifacts and it would crash. So that's why I just always left it at stock speeds. I also took and did the tweaks at the start of this thread in the CCC and closed off all the unneeded processes.
Right now I am just using the OC Genie for my overclock, so haven't tried pushing it yet. According to HWInfo64, I'm sitting at 1.20 volts. In the next month or so I plan on buying a second 4670K and then try pushing this one, and then I've got a spare one, just in case!


----------



## KaRLiToS

I thought the GTX 770 would be more popular.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> I just have it running at the stock clocks right now, don't really have a need to overclock the video card. I am using the latest driver from AMD. What should I be getting at my current clocks?


This is what I had with stock Hd 7970 with no tweaks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> i7 3930k @ 4.6 Ghz
> HD 7970 @ 1010Mhz/1375mhz
> 89 Programs running in the background
> 41,4 fps


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I thought the GTX 770 would be more popular.
> 
> This is what I had with stock Hd 7970 with no tweaks.


i have a 770 and a waterblock i still need to fit today transfering files from my hard drives to my nas which is going to take another 5 hours i will do a stock run now

Edit:

im not filling the form for this one

3820 @ 4ghz GTX 770 lightning @ 1150 core 1753 mem and 1202 boost (stock) gpuz says max core clock that run was 1150mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> I tried that before with the video card, but it doesn't like it. I get artifacts and it would crash. So that's why I just always left it at stock speeds. I also took and did the tweaks at the start of this thread in the CCC and closed off all the unneeded processes.
> Right now I am just using the OC Genie for my overclock, so haven't tried pushing it yet. According to HWInfo64, I'm sitting at 1.20 volts. In the next month or so I plan on buying a second 4670K and then try pushing this one, and then I've got a spare one, just in case!


Yeah, some cards ...I never luck out on the silicon lottery, but maybe i got half way lucky with the sapphire ref 7970s i have. Rock stable (from launch date) at max ccc OC 24/7. Never really pushed them any higher than the entry in this thread. Probably should try. Although still on original bios they shipped with.

Good luck!


----------



## Heiz

my score is Still not updated...







.

But I respected the rules


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heiz*
> 
> my score is Still not updated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But I respected the rules


It's been a day bro, cool your jets. KaRLiToS will update the scores when he can, he has a life too you know.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heiz*
> 
> my score is Still not updated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But I respected the rules


Yes I will update tonight


----------



## 03threefiftyz

My gtx 770 will be here tomorrow...hoping it will go into the mid 50's on air in valley. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> My gtx 770 will be here tomorrow...hoping it will go into the mid 50's on air in valley. Fingers crossed.


Mine also







.... Fingers crossed over here too..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> My gtx 770 will be here tomorrow...hoping it will go into the mid 50's on air in valley. Fingers crossed.


i dont want to see mid 50's for a 770, 60fps and up overclock that ....


----------



## KaRLiToS

I doubt GTX 770 GK104 will reach more than 60 fps. _*The highest GTX 680 is 58,8 fps.*_

The GTX 770 is already overclocked and I don't think there is a big additionnal OC headroom.









I don't want to be pessimistic, I'm just being realistic.


----------



## Snuckie7

The 680 and the 770 use literally the same chip, and will max out around the same performance.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> The 680 and the 770 use literally the same chip, and will max out around the same performance.


thats pretty lame.









i want two of these bad boys,
http://videocardz.com/42549/msi-teasing-geforce-gtx-780-lightning-at-computex


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I think a gtx 770 will hit 60fps (something like 60.1-60.2), but it will probably be a heavy OC and likely on water. I'm perfectly happy to log around 55 in valley on air, though I do plan to add it in a loop later.


----------



## jjpctech

My 7990 is going to the UK distribution centre for vtx3d tomorrow.

Will do a re run with the new one when I get it.

Hopefully this one will have all ports working and the second core will run without crashing!


----------



## MikeMike86

Finally got my PowerColor 7950's under water. This score took me a while to get, but I wanted that 100fps mark








.

MikeMike86 --- [email protected],5Ghz ---- 2x PowerColore 7950's ; 1260/1663 ---- 100,1 ---- 4188


Ended up with a third 7950 to play with, as a RMA replacement for my Sapphire 7870Ghz.. Wasn't as overclock friendly being sandwiched at the bottom of my case with little airflow..
Never messed with 3 cards in a system before and it was a bit more temper mental to overclock and bench, might have been due to the one oddball, but it was still more of a pain since it would just crash without any warning.

MikeMike86 --- [email protected],5Ghz ---- 3x 7950's ; 1100/1600 ---- 121,6 ---- 5090


----------



## Rbby258

My stock 770 got 51fps you will see 60fps from me


----------



## KaRLiToS

*JohnVosh*, our first i5-4670k user in the competition









We need more GTX 770 in the competition









566 entries









*@NRD*: *ACCEPTED







!*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## FtW 420

Not really an entry since it doesn't beat my top single card score, but was benching a 7970 a few days ago so will post it up

3770k @ 5.8Ghz - 7970 @ 1376/1885 - 60.9fps - 2546


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not really an entry since it doesn't beat my top single card score, but was benching a 7970 a few days ago so will post it up
> 
> 3770k @ 5.8Ghz - 7970 @ 1376/1885 - 60.9fps - 2546


You can still fill the form and will enter you in the data section


----------



## Jpmboy

finally had a chance to flash to the TI bios and play a bit:



OOPs - Karlitos, i hit 2700K instead of 3770K


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not really an entry since it doesn't beat my top single card score, but was benching a 7970 a few days ago so will post it up
> 
> 3770k @ 5.8Ghz - 7970 @ 1376/1885 - 60.9fps - 2546


5.8 on a 3770k with ram at 2580 and a 9cl
um ok, for some reason I feel a wee bit overmatched.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ninja'd


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not really an entry since it doesn't beat my top single card score, but was benching a 7970 a few days ago so will post it up
> 
> 3770k @ *5.8Ghz* - 7970 @ 1376/1885 - 60.9fps - 2546


Dauum! there's your casual OCers and then...









would love to see a picture of the "lab".


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 5.8 on a 3770k with ram at 2580 and a 9cl
> um ok, for some reason I feel a wee bit overmatched.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dauum! there's your casual OCers and then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see a picture of the "lab".


The extra cpu speed made almost no difference, cooling the gpu more would do way better but the 7970 is a bit too much load for the phase, will have to wait for some ln2 or DICE for more score.
Just waiting for the mobo to dry so I can try the 4770k next...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The extra cpu speed made almost no difference, cooling the gpu more would do way better but the 7970 is a bit too much load for the phase, will have to wait for some ln2 or DICE for more score.
> Just waiting for the mobo to dry so I can try the 4770k next...


...I like to see the frozen 4770K do a Valley run with your Titan


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Couple points higher than my last score after benching many times. Will fill the form again.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> Couple points higher than my last score after benching many times. Will fill the form again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


are you tweaking with that score?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I like to see the frozen 4770K do a Valley run with your Titan


me too


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> are you tweaking with that score?


Yes with only the tweak settings allowed on the first page and OC. I couldn't get any further even OC higher, my previous score was 1443. If I ever buy a phenom I'll see what I can get the score to. I tried high priority and on my system I couldn't break 60 FPS on the highest frame. I tried a few times at high priority and it didn't help me on my system


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not really an entry since it doesn't beat my top single card score, but was benching a 7970 a few days ago so will post it up
> 
> 3770k @ 5.8Ghz - 7970 @ 1376/1885 - 60.9fps - 2546
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I call fake, you're not FtW 20 as in the screenshot.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I call fake, you're not FtW 20 as in the screenshot.


I didn't see that, must not have been 4:20 often enough. I think it's telling me every 20 minutes....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> Yes with only the tweak settings allowed on the first page and OC. I couldn't get any further even OC higher, my previous score was 1443. If I ever buy a phenom I'll see what I can get the score to. I tried high priority and on my system I couldn't break 60 FPS on the highest frame. I tried a few times at high priority and it didn't help me on my system


if it did not break 60 FPS, check if V-sync is "ON". and BTW your score is not bad


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I didn't see that, must not have been 4:20 often enough. I think it's telling me every 20 minutes....


...just means now it's 12 times the fun


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> if it did not break 60 FPS, check if V-sync is "ON". and BTW your score is not bad


Well once priority went back to normal it was breaking 60 thats with v-sync off, but no luck, maybe it's just my cpu not being able to handle such a high priority. Thanks by the way. I'm sure I've reached my limit this time, but will see if I can get it higher when I get the phenom 965, it's pretty cheap just have other stuff to take care of first.


----------



## ttnuagmada

got a little bit more out of it

[email protected] [email protected] 1254/1814


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Titan still reigns supreme, muahaha!


----------



## ttnuagmada

Yeah yeah... I bought a 27 inch IPS monitor with my leftover money.


----------



## Rbby258

3820 @ 4.0Ghz - 770 @ 1293/2000 - 58.9fps - 2466



60+ fps easy i will do it later, have stuff to do now. Also need more than +12mv on the lightning


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> got a little bit more out of it
> 
> [email protected] [email protected] 1254/1814


Damn you! I mean err nice!







Gotta keep some 780 solidarity going.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Yeah yeah... I bought a 27 inch IPS monitor with my leftover money.












I'm loving this thread and the friendly jawing going on, I'm surprised I never started GPU benching sooner. I almost want to throw my old 560ti 448 in my rig and see what it can do in Valley. I didn't see any listed either, anyone know if there have ever been any scores submitted with them?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Titan still reigns supreme, muahaha!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it sure does but even 2 580s can beat that score.


----------



## Rbby258

3820 @ 5.0Ghz - 770 @ 1333/2032 - 60.5fps - 2530


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it sure does but even 2 580s can beat that score.


I don't know about that...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 3820 @ 5.0Ghz - 770 @ 1333/2032 - 60.5fps - 2530


Ok then, I don't expect more than 64 fps with GTX 770. Best score with single GK104 so far.









Continue to impress me.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 3820 @ 5.0Ghz - 770 @ 1333/2032 - 60.5fps - 2530
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


can you touch a stock 780? why is the min fps so low? is that 2GB?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't know about that...


check the list for Dual.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> can you touch a stock 780? why is the min fps so low? is that 2GB?
> check the list for Dual.


My stock GTX 780 does 61 fps with no tweak at all and millions of process in the background and Utorrent running.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> My stock GTX 780 does 61 fps with no tweak at all and millions of process in the background and Utorrent running.


can you do a run at stock with no tweaks and no background processes? pls. i think with your chip, it would not matter much. idk.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok then, I don't expect more than 64 fps with GTX 770. Best score with single GK104 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continue to impress me.


Thanks, waiting for voltage adjustment, supposedly coming soon max volts is 1.21 with both bios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> can you touch a stock 780? why is the min fps so low? is that 2GB?
> check the list for Dual.


Don't know, first time using nvidia just sold my 3 7950's. even with the slider on performance the detail / colors looks so much better than my 7950's looked, and yes 2gb 770 lightning with a waterblock


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> can you do a run at stock with no tweaks and no background processes? pls. i think with your chip, it would not matter much. idk.


It was with another rig. A i7 3770k at 4.5Ghz and a defective stick of RAM. Its gone to RMA. It was a Corsair Vengeance kit and in 5 days I had no human reply from Corsair. I am pretty disappointed by their support.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It was with another rig. A i7 3770k at 4.5Ghz and a defective stick of RAM. Its gone to RMA. It was a Corsair Vengeance kit and in 5 days I had no human reply from Corsair. I am pretty disapointed by their support.


I have to say I'm a bit disappointed as well with Corsair. I put in a ticket for my 900D's windowed panel last Friday and have yet to hear from them.









Edit: Got a reply this afternoon and as usual with Corsair they've kept me satisfied.


----------



## Rbby258

another one im not submitting just posting

3820 @ 4.0Ghz - 770 @ 1384 / 2030 - 61fps - 2554


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> another one im not submitting just posting
> 
> 3820 @ 4.0Ghz - 770 @ 1384 / 2030 - 61fps - 2554
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Woah nice, is this with stock voltage?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> another one im not submitting just posting
> 
> 3820 @ 4.0Ghz - 770 @ 1384 / 2030 - 61fps - 2554


That memory clock is


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> another one im not submitting just posting
> 
> 3820 @ 4.0Ghz - 770 @ 1384 / 2030 - 61fps - 2554
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow. to me, it touched the 780.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> another one im not submitting just posting
> 
> 3820 @ 4.0Ghz - 770 @ 1384 / 2030 - 61fps - 2554


Are you using your tool for this?

Can you make a video of your run?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Are you using your tool for this?
> 
> Can you make a video of your run?


Nope just what's in the nvidia tweaks section in the first post 3 settings and the performance slider.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Best I can do so far on the MSI Gamer. Any more than 1275/1975 I get all kinds of artifacts and screen freezes. Temps are not an issue, haven't even seen 70c with the fans at 65%. I need more volts! I forgot the screen capture, so all I have is the saved image. Not sure if that works for this or not.

3570k @ 4.8Ghz - GTX 770 @ 1260 / 1960 - 53.4fps - 2234


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Best I can do so far on the MSI Gamer. Any more than 1275/1975 I get all kinds of artifacts and screen freezes. Temps are not an issue, haven't even seen 70c with the fans at 65%. I need more volts! I forgot the screen capture, so all I have is the saved image. Not sure if that works for this or not.
> 
> 3570k @ 4.8Ghz - GTX 770 @ 1260 / 1960 - 53.4fps - 2234


You have to deactivate iGPU (Intel integrated graphic), post a valid screenshot, and fill the form.

*Your score seems about right with GTX 770 (GK104) performance.*

Houston we have a problem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Best I can do so far on the MSI Gamer. Any more than 1275/1975 I get all kinds of artifacts and screen freezes. Temps are not an issue, haven't even seen 70c with the fans at 65%. I need more volts! I forgot the screen capture, so all I have is the saved image. Not sure if that works for this or not.
> 
> 3570k @ 4.8Ghz - GTX 770 @ 1260 / 1960 - 53.4fps - 2234


Read the OP about how to submit a valid screen shot.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

[email protected] 770----1260/1970----56.7ps----2370



Edited after redoing the test with the tweaks in the 1st post.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> check the list for Dual.


I did. One pair of 580's all time made it over 80FPS and the next highest score was 78FPS, with the majority of 580's being in the low 70's or below. So no, even 580's can't beat a Titan score, just one pair of 580's ever did (and were still slower than MrTooShort's Titan which clocks a lot better than mine)...


----------



## Jpmboy

working 4K resolution... so far I can't get near the clocks that work for 1080p: (i know, I'm the only one doing this res... that's the only reason why i got 1st place







)


----------



## michael-ocn

wow... a mighty lot of pixels!


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Updated my submission (a few posts up) after doing all the tweaks listed in the first post. Instantly picked up 3fps.


----------



## jderbs

trying this out









3930k @ 4.4ghz - GTX 780 SLI @ 1208 / 3489 - 122.5fps - 5124


----------



## Rbby258

3820 @ 5.0ghz - GTX 770 Lightning @ 1384 / 2052 - 62.5fps - 2617



and my mandatory video


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 3820 @ 5.0ghz - GTX 770 Lightning @ 1384 / 2052 - 62.5fps - 2617
> 
> 
> 
> and my mandatory video
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


simply amazing. the low minimum fps could be driver issue. it can't be the vram 'cause the bench is just 1080. but, anyway, that card is powerful indeed.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> simply amazing. the low minimum fps could be driver issue. it can't be the vram 'cause the bench is just 1080. but, anyway, that card is powerful indeed.


gpuz says it only uses 1100mb vram


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> gpuz says it only uses 1100mb vram


i did not see any hitching in the video. look at 03three's bench. his minimum is quite normal. hitching indicates an unstable oc, which does not really matter in Valley.


----------



## MikeMike86

I really didn't expect it to be that clean looking either.. I figured there would be some obvious texture corruption.

Everyone else's looking this good when overclocked (780 or 770)?
Not to compare older technology, (I just thought about it) my 460, 470 and 480s wouldn't artifact, they would just crash.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> wow... a mighty lot of pixels!


4k seems to be more of a stress test than a benchmark


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I did. One pair of 580's all time made it over 80FPS and the next highest score was 78FPS, with the majority of 580's being in the low 70's or below. So no, even 580's can't beat a Titan score, just one pair of 580's ever did (and were still slower than MrTooShort's Titan which clocks a lot better than mine)...


my score of 78 was without any tweaks. I did some testing setting the texture filtering to performance as stated in the OP and gained 3 fps. I have yet to resubmit though.

as a 580 sli user you can bet I have been keeping a close eye on the titan/780 scores! I want to upgradeee


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i did not see any hitching in the video. look at 03three's bench. his minimum is quite normal. hitching indicates an unstable oc, which does not really matter in Valley.


If I start the bench right as the it loads...I get a min fps that drops into the mid-high teens as well. If I let it sit 3-4 seconds my min is usually in the mid-high 20's.


----------



## wholeeo

While I don't get artifacts from pushing the memory too high (700+) I get an issue where the cards will throttle themselves to about half the speed if I push it past unstable. Only way to fix it is by a complete reboot which is so annoying,


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> While I don't get artifacts from pushing the memory too high (700+) I get an issue where the cards will throttle themselves to about half the speed if I push it past unstable. Only way to fix it is by a complete reboot which is so annoying,


this had happened to me several times. it usually starts nearing the end of the benchmark, around scene # 15 /18. you immediately see the up till then great avg FPS start to tank...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> While I don't get artifacts from pushing the memory too high (700+) I get an issue where the cards will throttle themselves to about half the speed if I push it past unstable. Only way to fix it is by a complete reboot which is so annoying,


Wow... And i thought that was something peculiar about my cards. Even resetting voltage and clocks would not recover it for me, only a reboot. I could see the fps drop to half when it occurs, no artifacts or glitches. Almost like one card cut out.

Haswell: sad
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/06/06/haswell-heat/1


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow... And i thought that was something peculiar about my cards. Even resetting voltage and clocks would not recover it for me, only a reboot. I could see the fps drop to half when it occurs, no artifacts or glitches. Almost like one card cut out.
> 
> Haswell: sad
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/06/06/haswell-heat/1


Has happened with all my Kepler cards, 690, Titans, 780s. I wonder if the GDDR5 on these cards has some type of error detection which could be kicking in when we push it past unstable.

In regards to Haswell its a shame they decided to use the pigeon poop paste again with the new boards looking so sexy. I won't be delidding another chip so screw them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Has happened with all my Kepler cards, 690, Titans, 780s. I wonder if the GDDR5 on these cards has some type of error detection which could be kicking in when we push it past unstable.
> 
> In regards to Haswell its a shame they decided to use the pigeon poop paste again with the new boards looking so sexy. I won't be delidding another chip so screw them.


My sentiments exactly. I really want to get one of the new GB boards with a plx chip... Haaving to fix intel's f-up on thermal management in K-series chips (K !!!) is just stoopid on their part. Who do they think are buying 4770ks anyway?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No thanks to Hasbeen. My 3960X looks better and better everyday...


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No thanks to Hasbeen. My 3960X looks better and better everyday...


Agreed! Glad I decided not to wait and got a 3930k.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I plan to hold out for Ivy-E, but we'll see if it is an actual improvement over Sandy-E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> I plan to hold out for Ivy-E, but we'll see if it is an actual improvement over Sandy-E.


Don't be dissapointed if it's only incremental over SB-E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No thanks to Hasbeen. My 3960X looks better and better everyday...


A 3960x better look good for while


----------



## Heiz

yop

little udpate from my 670 gtx

[email protected] 670----1280/1940----54----2260

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=28918300044.png


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A 3960x better look good for while


I've had this chip for nearly 18 months and its still about the most powerful chip you can buy. I'd say I'm getting my money's worth...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've had this chip for nearly 18 months and its still about the most powerful chip you can buy. I'd say I'm getting my money's worth...


Yup, wise choice.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Obviously a 3930K would've been the best choice but they weren't available at the time I got mine so I had to eat the extra $400. Still a great chip though...


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Has happened with all my Kepler cards, 690, Titans, 780s. I wonder if the GDDR5 on these cards has some type of error detection which could be kicking in when we push it past unstable.
> 
> In regards to Haswell its a shame they decided to use the pigeon poop paste again with the new boards looking so sexy. I won't be delidding another chip so screw them.


I think it is something related to the memory controller.


----------



## Duke976

Did another run but this time with GTX 670 Tri-Sli


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Just posting my humble score

2500k @ 4.5Ghz - GTX 780 @ 1162 / 1702 - 72 fps----3011

Also not sure as to why Valley shows around 1362 core clock when running in the top right corner, or is that just something else?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Obviously a 3930K would've been the best choice but they weren't available at the time I got mine so I had to eat the extra $400. Still a great chip though...


Eh, only a buck a day delta. Hell, i think i left that much in my dry cleaning in the last 18 months.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Just posting my humble score
> 
> 2500k @ 4.5Ghz - GTX 780 @ 1162 / 1702 - 72 fps----3011
> 
> Also not sure as to why Valley shows around 1362 core clock when running in the top right corner, or is that just something


Yeah, valley does not report the clocks correctly. Interestingly, after i flashed to svl7's bios, it started to read much closer as my two last entries show. Anyone else notice this?

Edit: Copenhagen - great town


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

SLI 570
2500k @ 4.5



GTX780 on the way though









Kinda disapointed in seeing 780s get low 70's. Guess it wont be THAT much of an improvement than I thought. Although the heat/noise/microstuttering wont be missed.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, valley does not report the clocks correctly. Interestingly, after i flashed to svl7's bios, it started to read much closer as my two last entries show. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Edit: Copenhagen - great town


Hmm well that seems pretty odd but hey if it works it works. And yeah Copenhagen is alright, only thing i hate also a little off topic is the prices of everything over here, oh well the brits and aussies have it pretty much the same way


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> SLI 570
> 2500k @ 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> GTX780 on the way though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda disapointed in seeing 780s get low 70's. Guess it wont be THAT much of an improvement than I thought. Although the heat/noise/microstuttering wont be missed.


You didn't post the scores as said by OP, not that it matters to me just if you want them up there. Just hit f12 when you are done benchmarking and go to C:\Users\YourName\Valley\screenshots or whichever folder it saves to.

Also yeah i guess it's not a huge performance increase from your current setup but it is definitely worth it, it's a great overclocker at least to my experience and you can always add another card down the road, albeit it's not too cheap but 1300$ against something like Titan SLi for 2k is at least a big saving and not too different in performance.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heiz*
> 
> yop
> 
> little udpate from my 670 gtx
> 
> [email protected] 670----1280/1940----54----2260
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=28918300044.png


...very nice







! And that v-ram speed







... what make is your 670 ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! And that v-ram speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... what make is your 670 ?


lol i asked him that also, gigabyte WF3 670


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> You didn't post the scores as said by OP, not that it matters to me just if you want them up there. Just hit f12 when you are done benchmarking and go to C:\Users\YourName\Valley\screenshots or whichever folder it saves to.
> 
> Also yeah i guess it's not a huge performance increase from your current setup but it is definitely worth it, it's a great overclocker at least to my experience and you can always add another card down the road, albeit it's not too cheap but 1300$ against something like Titan SLi for 2k is at least a big saving and not too different in performance.


Yup, I figured I'd plan on getting another one when the time comes


----------



## y2kcamaross

When you guys with multiple cards try for your best single card score, do you just disable sli/crossfire or do you physically remove the card, and does it matter to the score at all?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol i asked him that also, gigabyte WF3 670


...lol x2 - I got one of those...and so far, I haven't hit its limits on Vram yet...but it is just a touch 'slower' on the GPU than the lead Asus card - may be I'll flip those two around again...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> When you guys with multiple cards try for your best single card score, do you just disable sli/crossfire or do you physically remove the card, and does it matter to the score at all?


Disabling sli/xfire will do fine when water cooled, air cooled giving the single card more breathing room can frequently help it OC higher.
I haven't had a board with a PLX or NF2000 for a while, for those if a single card can bypass the chip, it may score a little bit better than going through the lane splitter.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just turn off whichever PCIE lane I'm not using...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Disabling sli/xfire will do fine when water cooled, air cooled giving the single card more breathing room can frequently help it OC higher.
> I haven't had a board with a PLX or NF2000 for a while, for those if a single card can bypass the chip, it may score a little bit better than going through the lane splitter.


...it does (on my ROG MVE / w/Plex at least)...but really only noticeable in benchmarks, not 'every-day' stuff...


----------



## y2kcamaross

actually I guess it'd allow my 780 to run at pcie 3.0 x16 if i took one of them out instead of x8, that could boost my valley score .3 fps or so


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> When you guys with multiple cards try for your best single card score, do you just disable sli/crossfire or do you physically remove the card, and does it matter to the score at all?


I thought Karlitos would only allow either a multicard or single card score, but not both. Is that correct?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought Karlitos would only allow either a multicard or single card score, but not both. Is that correct?


You can only have one valid score, but the others will be in the "Out of competition stats"

Still worth posting just for the information of what said cards can do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You can only have one valid score, but the others will be in the "Out of competition stats"
> 
> Still worth posting just for the information of what said cards can do.


ahh - cool. thanks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Drivers need optimization.... +50 Mhz on the mem did nothing to the score lol









*Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8 ---- GTX 770 ---- 1320/4001 ----56.4 ----2359*


----------



## Joa3d43

*@ Jpmboy et al*...updating on an earlier post...below is a *'4k'* real time decompression 60hz pic of a demo I had from someone in the 4k development biz...machine was RIVE, 3930K, 64 GB TridentX 2400, 2x Gigabyte 7970 OC Windforce *NOT* in CF (so a true 6 GB of VRAM)...will ask to run 'Valley' on that next week...


----------



## LarsMarkelson

1440p run, new EVGA 780 ACX


----------



## LarsMarkelson

EVGA 780 ACX Extreme HD run -- overclocked!


----------



## Heiz

One point taken









[email protected] 670----1280/1942----54----2261

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=38760200046.png

2300 is too far for my card


----------



## kx11

gtx 780 SC ACX SLi

mem +54

1440p - extreme 8xAA

http://minus.com/lTBmYV43nV3lq


----------



## leoreich

leoreich --- [email protected] 4.5GHz ---- Sapphire HD7950 ; 1050 / 1625 ---- 46.3 ---- 1936


----------



## VettePilot

Topgearfan --- i7 2600k Stock ---- EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX ; +54 Mem


----------



## matty4118

My 1st run in 1440p, with conservative clocks.

matty4118 --- i5 3570k @ 4.5 GHz --- 2 x Gigabyte 780s @ 1013 MHz / 1652 MHz --- 75.0 --- 3137


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heiz*
> 
> One point taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 670----1280/1942----54----2261
> 2300 is too far for my card


Very nice score, that memory clock is really something on your card. 2200 is out of touch for my card so far. I'm curious if your running the factory bios or an unlocked voltage bios and about what type of cooler you've got on it?


----------



## Heiz

ok no secret ^^

i use unlocked voltage bios ( bu this does not affect mem oc , same things with or without )
i use the original cooler from gigabyte WF3

i say just one things about the mem oc, the 256 bit bus is little narrow and prevents him to speak properly , push the mem, and your card breathe better, its more powerfull 1280 /1942 that 1300 / 1700...

an good example is the tropics benchmark, the mem oc make a great score too, and left in place many 680 GTX oc

( 670 GTX run @ 1294 / 1942 )

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=26259000013.png

again 1280 /1942

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=23836200049.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *@ Jpmboy et al*...updating on an earlier post...below is a *'4k'* real time decompression 60hz pic of a demo I had from someone in the 4k development biz...machine was RIVE, 3930K, 64 GB TridentX 2400, 2x Gigabyte 7970 OC Windforce *NOT* in CF (so a true 6 GB of VRAM)...will ask to run 'Valley' on that next week...


Eye poping!Oh, as soon as 60hz or more is reasonably available, it will take over the highend market. Yeah, i'm betting thats a movie decompression codec playback (geffen and redray have em working to). Sounds simple, but at 60Hz, 4K is an incredible bandwidth with high color depth.

Valley on one 7970 at 4k will be a slide show. CF 7070s... Not too bad

The picture is amazing... Right?


----------



## VettePilot

Ran it again after unplugging my other monitor and changing to windows basic theme along with set unigine to realtime. Do most of you leave EVGA precision running? I also bumped the Memory to +100. Still think the score should be up around 3000 so I am not sure if I have a lazy card or not.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Tweaks or no tweaks?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ran it again after unplugging my other monitor and changing to windows basic theme along with set unigine to realtime. Do most of you leave EVGA precision running? I also bumped the Memory to +100. Still think the score should be up around 3000 so I am not sure if I have a lazy card or not.


is your 2600K really @ stock?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'll update soon.


----------



## lilchronic

tropics demo is pretty awsome! very cpu intensive though.... and old


----------



## wholeeo

Well going to update my score a bit,

wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 5.0ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI ; 1215 / 1860 ---- 138.3 ---- 5785


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Tweaks or no tweaks?


I did the NV control panel tweaks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is your 2600K really @ stock?


Yes it is stock. I have never been able to get a stable OC on it.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> tropics demo is pretty awsome! very cpu intensive though.... and old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You run that at stock? I would think you would get close to 200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well going to update my score a bit,
> 
> wholeeo --- i7 3770K @ 5.0ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI ; 1215 / 1860 ---- 138.3 ---- 5785
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry, that simply is not good enough. There are still two SLI Titans you have not matched yet.








Those cards are beasts.


----------



## rv8000

A bit sad right now, after an hour of tweaking trying to get 77 fps this is the best I can do

3570k @ 4.5 - EVGA GTX 780 @ 1241/1842 - 76.8 fps - 3212



Cpu and memory have a very minimal impact on uniengine correct?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> You run that at stock? I would think you would get close to 200.
> Sorry, that simply is not good enough. There are still two SLI Titans you have not matched yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cards are beasts.












It's a shame I got one card holding me back. Actually haven't tried it in some time. That score was actually from a week or so ago when I was on a solid run.


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Just curious what motherboard you are using with that setup?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H with BIOS F15r beta.

i7 3770k at 4.5ghz.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> A bit sad right now, after an hour of tweaking trying to get 77 fps this is the best I can do
> 
> 3570k @ 4.5 - EVGA GTX 780 @ 1241/1842 - 76.8 fps - 3212
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu and memory have a very minimal impact on uniengine correct?


sort of wish i got a 780, but for the same price i got 770 lightning and waterblock, daul bay diskless nas and had a little spare they do look real nice though and was the original plan


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> sort of wish i got a 780, but for the same price i got 770 lightning and waterblock, daul bay diskless nas and had a little spare they do look real nice though and was the original plan


I essentially sold my soul to get this 780, but i don't regret it thats for sure. This is one of the nicest pieces of hardware i've ever gotten to play with. You do seem to have quite the 770 though looking at your posts


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I essentially sold my soul to get this 780, but i don't regret it thats for sure. This is one of the nicest pieces of hardware i've ever gotten to play with. You do seem to have quite the 770 though looking at your posts


thanks, and soul selling is the only way to go these days


----------



## rv8000

3570k @ 4.5 - EVGA GTX 780 @ 1241/1842 - 78.8 fps - 3296



Was not aware the tweaks would give that much of a boost







, I jumped out of my chair when i saw the score page come up


----------



## KaRLiToS

I cannot get higher than 1177Mhz Core / 1707Mhz Memory with my zotac GTX 780 and the unlock BIOS.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I cannot get higher than 1177Mhz Core / 1707Mhz Memory with my zotac GTX 780 and the unlock BIOS.










... Your score is already great!


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I cannot get higher than 1177Mhz Core / 1707Mhz Memory with my zotac GTX 780 and the unlock BIOS.


It's a shame nvidia enforced such strict voltage regulations, +0.012v game me another 39mhz on the core and tbh I was expecting less. Too bad my soldering skills are trash









I wonder what memory modules zotac is using. Valley is the only program in which I can get such high memory overclocks without getting any artifacts so far.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> It's a shame nvidia enforced such strict voltage regulations, +0.012v game me another 39mhz on the core and tbh I was expecting less. Too bad my soldering skills are trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what memory modules zotac is using. Valley is the only program in which I can get such high memory overclocks without getting any artifacts so far.


I don't know about the memory. I'm under water and temp is not an issue.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Left MSI Afterburner behind and tried Evga Precision X



Then Again


----------



## 113802

Reached my goal of 80 FPS with a single GTX 780! Core i7 3770k @ 5Ghz along with an EVGA GTX 780 @ 1265Mhz Core 1877Mhz memory. Sadly when gaming/folding my clocks are 1230Mhz core and 1652 memory is 100% folding and gaming stable.



Shot of my build, forgot to flush the new EK XXL Water block now the water is dirty


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Reached my goal of 80 FPS with a single GTX 780! Core i7 3770k @ 5Ghz along with an EVGA GTX 780 @ 1265Mhz Core 1877Mhz memory. Sadly when gaming/folding my clocks are 1230Mhz core and 1652 memory is 100% folding and gaming stable.


Wish i had the volts to hit that core clock D:


----------



## VettePilot

So this is the best i have seen so far with 1110 clock(+50 over stock)/ 3105 mem(or +100) on stock 2600k. OC'in the CPU to 4.4 seemed to do nothing. So is this about right or is my card the slow child in the class? Also I did do the tweaks to NV CP disabled my other monitor, set priority to realtime for Unigine and shut down as many apps as I could. I still have all the nvidia processes running like helper service, User experience and NvTrmu app. not sure if I should shut those down. I did not have EVGA Precision running either.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Left MSI Afterburner behind and tried Evga Precision X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Again
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are your offsets in precision, really like to know, mine doesn't seem to be able to get more than about +140mhz core and +280 mem.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I am done here for today.

*KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 4.5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory*

(In precision my offset are +349mhz and +650mhz)

I could OC the CPU more but maybe later.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the best i have seen so far with 1110 clock(+50 over stock)/ 3105 mem(or +100) on stock 2600k. OC'in the CPU to 4.4 seemed to do nothing. So is this about right or is my card the slow child in the class? Also I did do the tweaks to NV CP disabled my other monitor, set priority to realtime for Unigine and shut down as many apps as I could. I still have all the nvidia processes running like helper service, User experience and NvTrmu app. not sure if I should shut those down. I did not have EVGA Precision running either.


Did you flash your BIOS?

Without the BIOS flash I couldn't go higher than 71 fps.


----------



## lilchronic

all these 780's are driving me crazy







i need two of em classy or lightning edition


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am done here for today.
> 
> *KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 4.5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory*
> 
> (In precision my offset are +349mhz and +650mhz)
> 
> I could OC the CPU more but maybe later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you flash your BIOS?
> 
> Without the BIOS flash I couldn't go higher than 71 fps.


Well that's some remarkably high offsets i don't even dare get near that, i get around 72fps with less than half of what you have for presets, ofc every little frame counts in these benchmarks but that ain't a whole lot it changes tbh.

Im also thinking it might be my CPU that bottlenecks me a little bit but oh well.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Well that's some remarkably high offsets i don't even dare get near that, i get around 72fps with less than half of what you have for presets, ofc every little frame counts in these benchmarks but that ain't a whole lot it changes tbh.
> 
> Im also thinking it might be my CPU that bottlenecks me a little bit but oh well.


With the unlocked bios he/others are using boost is disabled in 3d situations, in other words you have to set the offset to whatever clock you want to get with respect to boost stages, example +340 is 1241 on the core, so it's not as crazy as it appears









** this puts 2 people ahead of my score







, and i can't get any higher than 1241 on my core


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> With the unlocked bios he/others are using boost is disabled in 3d situations, in other words you have to set the offset to whatever clock you want to get with respect to boost stages, example +340 is 1241 on the core, so it's not as crazy as it appears


Ohh right that makes a whole lot more sense, thanks for the clarification. Haven't tried to flash bios yet don't know if i even want to try it honestly, seems like a lot of hassle of course it might benefit but i really can't complain with a modest OC.

Edit: Also another thing when trying to test the stability with these benchmarks and with furmark i get no problems when i've found a "stable" OC. But then when i try games like Metro 2033 or Far Cry 3 it seems to crash at those clocks, it's like some games just can't take it while others run fine for hours on end.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Ohh right that makes a whole lot more sense, thanks for the clarification. Haven't tried to flash bios yet don't know if i even want to try it honestly, seems like a lot of hassle of course it might benefit but i really can't complain with a modest OC.
> 
> Edit: Also another thing when trying to test the stability with these benchmarks and with furmark i get no problems when i've found a "stable" OC. But then when i try games like Metro 2033 or Far Cry 3 it seems to crash at those clocks, it's like some games just can't take it while others run fine for hours on end.


Different programs/games put different types of load on your gpu, the greater the load the higher the chance of the program pointing out if your card is stable or not. As far as benchmarking programs i've personally found that 3dmark 11 puts more stress on the gpu as opposed to 13, or valley/heaven. For games i haven't gotten to play many new titles but both metro and fc3 have proven to be great to assess the stability of your cards oc.

**also flashing is quite simple in my opinion, you can follow the directions in the 780 club thread but I found the 600 series modding thread provided a more accurate/simpler directions to using Nvflash once you have the correct modded bios for your card.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Different programs/games put different types of load on your gpu, the greater the load the higher the chance of the program pointing out if your card is stable or not. As far as benchmarking programs i've personally found that 3dmark 11 puts more stress on the gpu as opposed to 13, or valley/heaven. For games i haven't gotten to play many new titles but both metro and fc3 have proven to be great to assess the stability of your cards oc.
> 
> **also flashing is quite simple in my opinion, you can follow the directions in the 780 club thread but I found the 600 series modding thread provided a more accurate/simpler directions to using Nvflash once you have the correct modded bios for your card.


Right i guess i just have to take it a little slower with the increments, and try and find a overall stable OC, which is very time consuming but oh well


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am done here for today.
> 
> *KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 4.5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory*
> 
> (In precision my offset are +349mhz and +650mhz)
> 
> I could OC the CPU more but maybe later.
> 
> 
> Did you flash your BIOS?
> 
> Without the BIOS flash I couldn't go higher than 71 fps.


No and I am not sure where to find the new bios. I looked in EVGA forum like the guy at EVGA told me but I cant find it. My head is spinning with this stuff right now. I am running the 320.18 drivers as well.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Let's see some more 780's doing 1440p. They don't seem to come quite as close to Titan at that res for some reason....


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 3570k @5ghz - 2x 670 FTW SLI - 1333/1827 - 63.3 fps - 2644


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> No and I am not sure where to find the new bios. I looked in EVGA forum like the guy at EVGA told me but I cant find it. My head is spinning with this stuff right now. I am running the 320.18 drivers as well.


Here you go, wholeeo told me

Nvidia_GTX_780_-_80.10.36.00.01_-_'OC_edition_v00'.zip 131k .zip file


Nv flash tool (Read the read-me)

Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1.zip 537k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Let's see some more 780's doing 1440p. They don't seem to come quite as close to Titan at that res for some reason....


????
a pair of 780 3fps lower than your titans. and you say what??


----------



## h2spartan

Karlitos, what do you have your gtx 780's voltage set to? and I assume you are using the TI bios?


----------



## lilchronic

max that voltage out


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Karlitos, what do you have your gtx 780's voltage set to? and I assume you are using the TI bios?


1.212v . If only I could do 1.3v









1440p

*KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 4.5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory*


----------



## h2spartan

Oh nice! I have another question for you Karlitos being that you are a pro oc'er. Do you notice significant fps gains in valley when upping the memory?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Oh nice! I have another question for you Karlitos being that you are a pro oc'er. Do you notice significant fps gains in valley when upping the memory?


YESSSS


----------



## h2spartan

Awesome. Thanks! I think I'm going to do some heavy testing on my 780 soon. So far I've tested up to 1215mhz on the core (stable but will attempt to push even further) with minimal testing on the memory. I shall return with results a lil' later!


----------



## rv8000

i7 3570k @ 4.5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1251mhz Core / 1844Mhz Memory



I give up for today, i *will* pass you karlitos







. Gonna give 320.11 a shot tomorrow


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ????
> a pair of 780 3fps lower than your titans. and you say what??


Are your reading comprehension skills taking a vacation? I said that the 780's don't seem to come as close to the TItans at 1440p as they do at 1080p so I wanna see some more 1440p runs to see if that is accurate or just a lack of data...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> i7 3570k @ 4.5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1251mhz Core / 1844Mhz Memory
> 
> 
> 
> I give up for today, i *will* pass you karlitos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Gonna give 320.11 a shot tomorrow


Yeah! let us know if you get better luck with that driver.


----------



## Joa3d43

Hi Karlitos

...the quad GTX670ies got to 6217...now I am going 'schizophrenic'







and am running both Nividia and AMD for the 'Borg Twins' adventure - added 2x Gigabyte 7990 just a few hours ago...just using Giga OC software now which is already maxed (1100 / 1575) with way more room left judging by 'no crashes, no artifacts', and right now it is pretty warm here...

...can anyone recommend good AMD oc software that gets past the '1100, 1575', please ?

...anyways, here is my 1st AMD submission

*Joa3D43* - *2x 7990* - 100/1575 - *FPS = 154.7* *SCORE = 6474*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Follow the rules before posting please

@Rbby: Your score is under investigation

574 entries









*@sangokudbz79*: subscribe to OCN, post a valid screenshot and fill the form

*@Fist-Of-Freedom*: Post a valid screenshot

*@Topgearfan*: Fill the form for every update you post if you want to keep track of your overclocks

*@wholeeo*: *Don't forget to Fill the form*

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Hi Karlitos
> 
> ...the quad GTX670ies got to 6217...now I am going 'schizophrenic'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and am running both Nividia and AMD for the 'Borg Twins' adventure - added 2x Gigabyte 7990 just a few hours ago...just using Giga OC software now which is already maxed (1100 / 1575) with way more room left judging by 'no crashes, no artifacts', and right now it is pretty warm here...
> 
> ...can anyone recommend good AMD oc software that gets past the '1100, 1575', please ?
> 
> ...anyways, here is my 1st AMD submission
> 
> *Joa3D43* - *2x 7990* - 100/1575 - *FPS = 154.7* *SCORE = 6474*


Nice score, I sent your GTX 670 Quad-SLI into setup out of competition and ranked your new score.

I feel sad that I couldn't tweak with my QuadFire 7970 at the time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Are your reading comprehension skills taking a vacation? I said that the 780's don't seem to come as close to the TItans at 1440p as they do at 1080p so I wanna see some more 1440p runs to see if that is accurate or just a lack of data...


I posted my 1440p score.

GTX 780 and GTx Titan only have 4 fps difference in 1440p so far.


----------



## LimogesGuy

This is my first time running this. Everything is factory set (CPU, GPU, MEM). 4940K, GB GTX 780. I got an average score of 60FPS, and my GPU got to 80 C. So I ask myself, if it gets this hot running without making any changes to voltage, etc...how much more could I safely get out of the card?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice score, I sent your GTX 670 Quad-SLI into setup out of competition and ranked your new score.
> 
> I feel sad that I couldn't tweak with my QuadFire 7970 at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...thanks...I actually did have a higher 670 score I never posted...and the 670ies have just moved to another ROG mobo...but for now I'll try to learn about these 7990ies, so those will be the main cards for a bit...the 3970X oc'ed really opens up the headroom for the 7990ies

...but I still need good overclocking software...I'm used to PrecisionX / Nvidia where I can push those sliders all the way to complete crash / freeze







...with this Gigabyte factory OC software, I am hitting the 1100 / 1575 'lock'...I know there is more in it re GPU and VRAM


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> This is my first time running this. Everything is factory set (CPU, GPU, MEM). 4940K, GB GTX 780. I got an average score of 60FPS, and my GPU got to 80 C. So I ask myself, if it gets this hot running without making any changes to voltage, etc...how much more could I safely get out of the card?


Nice, I get about the same thing with the GTX 780 at stock, now if you overclock you'll get around 72 fps with tweaks. and if you blash BIOS and OC even more, you'll hit around 76-79 fps.

Good luck mate









(Don't forget to post valid screenshot and fill the form)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...thanks...I actually did have a higher 670 score I never posted...and the 670ies have just moved to another ROG mobo...but for now I'll try to learn about these 7990ies, so those will be the main cards for a bit...the 3970X oc'ed really opens up the headroom for the 7990ies
> 
> ...but I still need good overclocking software...I'm used to PrecisionX / Nvidia where I can push those sliders all the way to complete crash / freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with this Gigabyte factory OC software, I am hitting the 1100 / 1575 'lock'...I know there is more in it re GPU and VRAM


*Trixx 4.4.0b mod*

Or Sapphire Trixx 4.6.0 http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/SAPPHIRE-TriXX.shtml


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Hi Karlitos
> 
> ...the quad GTX670ies got to 6217...now I am going 'schizophrenic'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and am running both Nividia and AMD for the 'Borg Twins' adventure - added 2x Gigabyte 7990 just a few hours ago...just using Giga OC software now which is already maxed (1100 / 1575) with way more room left judging by 'no crashes, no artifacts', and right now it is pretty warm here...
> 
> ...can anyone recommend good AMD oc software that gets past the '1100, 1575', please ?
> 
> ...anyways, here is my 1st AMD submission
> 
> *Joa3D43* - *2x 7990* - 100/1575 - *FPS = 154.7* *SCORE = 6474*


works well for my 7970s
https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> This is my first time running this. Everything is factory set (CPU, GPU, MEM). 4940K, GB GTX 780. I got an average score of 60FPS, and my GPU got to 80 C. So I ask myself, if it gets this hot running without making any changes to voltage, etc...how much more could I safely get out of the card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I get about the same thing with the GTX 780 at stock, now if you overclock you'll get around 72 fps with tweaks. and if you blash BIOS and OC even more, you'll hit around 76-79 fps.
> 
> Good luck mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't forget to post valid screenshot and fill the form)
Click to expand...

Is this not a valid screen shot?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice, I get about the same thing with the GTX 780 at stock, now if you overclock you'll get around 72 fps with tweaks. and if you blash BIOS and OC even more, you'll hit around 76-79 fps.
> 
> Good luck mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't forget to post valid screenshot and fill the form)
> *Trixx 4.4.0b mod*
> 
> Or Sapphire Trixx 4.6.0 http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/SAPPHIRE-TriXX.shtml


I have not flashed the bios yet as I am a little hesitant to do that for fear it will brick the card. Maybe it is not that much of a chance. I got my card to do +50 clock and +250 memory without changing volts or power target. It gave a tiny bit more and getting close to 69FPS now. As soon as I tried to bump the Mem to + 300 and the clock to +100 it crashed on me. So does that mean I need to add some voltage? Temps looked fine below 65C


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ...
> *Trixx 4.4.0b mod*
> 
> Or Sapphire Trixx 4.6.0 http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/SAPPHIRE-TriXX.shtml


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> works well for my 7970s
> https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/


...*thanks guys*







- downloading it now


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I have not flashed the bios yet as I am a little hesitant to do that for fear it will brick the card. Maybe it is not that much of a chance. I got my card to do +50 clock and +250 memory without changing volts or power target. It gave a tiny bit more and getting close to 69FPS now. As soon as I tried to bump the Mem to + 300 and the clock to +100 it crashed on me. So does that mean I need to add some voltage? Temps looked fine below 65C


Flashing is much easier than you might believe.

_DON'T FORGET TO SAVE YOUR STOCK BIOS BEFORE FLASHING_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Yeah *make sure you have gpu-z and save your original bios somewhere* that way you have it if anything goes wrong or you need to rma your card. As long as the original bios is on there when you return it they'll never know. You'll need Nvflash and this is how I flash my bios, it literally takes like 30 seconds. Once you've downloaded *Nvflash extract it to a folder and put your bios in that same folder*. Then follow these simple steps.
> 
> 
> Shift+ Right click in the folder and click "open command window in here" then type the following commands in order.
> Nvflash --protectoff
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom
> _X: being the name of you BIOS_
> 
> That should be all it should go as planned and reboot and you should be modded. The bios that you want to flash must also be in the folder.
> Also, you can't hurt your card by overclocking. Nvidia limited the voltage for this reason so it's not really dangerous. If your card is unstable it will crash before any damage is done, and again the risk is very minimal as long as your temps are in check.


AND THE FILES


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Here you go, wholeeo told me
> 
> Nvidia_GTX_780_-_80.10.36.00.01_-_'OC_edition_v00'.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> Nv flash tool (Read the read-me)
> 
> Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1.zip 537k .zip file


----------



## 113802

On the road to 81 FPS... getting close


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Flashing is much easier than you might believe.
> 
> _DON'T FORGET TO SAVE YOUR STOCK BIOS BEFORE FLASHING_
> AND THE FILES


GPU-z wont let me save the bios. It just gives an error that it is unsupported so there is a way to save it when using nvflash correct?


----------



## Jpmboy

here's the command list

nv flash ops.txt 11k .txt file


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> GPU-z wont let me save the bios. It just gives an error that it is unsupported so there is a way to save it when using nvflash correct?


You can use Nvflash but trying with GPU-Z 0.6.4 will work. You are probably using 0.7.1 which doesn't work.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> With the unlocked bios he/others are using boost is disabled in 3d situations, in other words you have to set the offset to whatever clock you want to get with respect to boost stages, example +340 is 1241 on the core, so it's not as crazy as it appears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** this puts 2 people ahead of my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and i can't get any higher than 1241 on my core


There's no way I'm gonna let you beat me by .1 FPS!

I'm gonna turn my AC down to 60 and see if I can't eek another mhz or 2 out of mine.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> There's no way I'm gonna let you beat me by .1 FPS!
> 
> I'm gonna turn my AC down to 60 and see if I can't eek another mhz or 2 out of mine.


It's on







, im right on the heels of karlitos too.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You can use Nvflash but trying with GPU-Z 0.6.4 will work. You are probably using 0.7.1 which doesn't work.


Ya I found I still had a much older version than that on my PC and that worked to save it fine. So now I can just run Nvflash and let it do its thing? I can not get the card stable at all pushing the clock offset over +50. I can run +350 on the memory though fine. I just did 2 back to back runs and it is getting close to 70fps. Do I need to increase voltage when this is going on to make it stable with higher clock offsets?

Also I have to put both my saved stock bios and the modded one in the folder for Nvflash correct? That is how I read the instructions that you quoted to me before.

Below is my current best before I mod the bios


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya I found I still had a much older version than that on my PC and that worked to save it fine. So now I can just run Nvflash and let it do its thing? I can not get the card stable at all pushing the clock offset over +50. I can run +350 on the memory though fine. I just did 2 back to back runs and it is getting close to 70fps. Do I need to increase voltage when this is going on to make it stable with higher clock offsets?
> 
> Also I have to put both my saved stock bios and the modded one in the folder for Nvflash correct? That is how I read the instructions that you quoted to me before.
> 
> Below is my current best before I mod the bios


You need the bios you'd like to flash to within the nvflash folder, if you'd like to have both the stock and modded bios in there it won't make any difference. I keep multiple copies of my original bios as well as keeping it in the folder because i only use the modded bios while benching.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> You need the bios you'd like to flash to within the nvflash folder, if you'd like to have both the stock and modded bios in there it won't make any difference. I keep multiple copies of my original bios as well as keeping it in the folder because i only use the modded bios while benching.


Gotcha thanks!


----------



## Joa3d43

...same speed settings as before, just a bit cooler in the evening









*Joa3D43* - *Quadfire* 2x *7990* - 100/1575 - *FPS = 154.9* *SCORE = 6481*


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> On the road to 81 FPS... getting close


I am not a good overclocker and I am trying to figure out how to get the gpu clock higher. I cant go anything over +50 on the offset it will crash. I have not touched the voltage yet. Should I be bumping the volts up and in small amounts I would think right? My memory clock is good at +350. I have not messed with the power target either.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I am not a good overclocker and I am trying to figure out how to get the gpu clock higher. I cant go anything over +50 on the offset it will crash. I have not touched the voltage yet. Should I be bumping the volts up and in small amounts I would think right? My memory clock is good at +350. I have not messed with the power target either.


Don't worry about voltage. Its temp you need to look at. Nvidia makes it simple for you/us. They limit the voltage so the max voltage is not dangerous.

I'm under water so I just cranked the voltage to the max, 1.212v and the power limit to 115% (with mod BIOS of course) and then I looked for my maximum GPU and Memory OC.

So its simple, don't be afraid of voltage but monitor the temperatures.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I am not a good overclocker and I am trying to figure out how to get the gpu clock higher. I cant go anything over +50 on the offset it will crash. I have not touched the voltage yet. Should I be bumping the volts up and in small amounts I would think right? My memory clock is good at +350. I have not messed with the power target either.


Open up evga precision (or download it if you dont already have it). Bring your power slider to 106%, set your fan to 100% by deselecting auto and dragging the fan speed bar to the top, open the voltage submenu on the bottom left (make sure not to touch kboost or ov) and drag the slider to the top, and for valley at least drag your core offset to +120, test and if you pass go up in increments that get you to your next boost stage (increases in 13mhz steps so for example 1202, 1215, 1228 etc..). You'll have to find which personal offset gets you to what boost stage, then increase memory offset once you get a stable core clock, im going to say its safe to start around +500 in valley on the memory.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Don't worry about voltage. Its temp you need to look at. Nvidia makes it simple for you/us. They limit the voltage so the max voltage is not dangerous.
> 
> I'm under water so I just cranked the voltage to the max, 1.212v and the power limit to 115% (with mod BIOS of course) and then I looked for my maximum GPU and Memory OC.
> 
> So its simple, don't be afraid of voltage but monitor the temperatures.


I did exactly the same thing as him


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Don't worry about voltage. Its temp you need to look at. Nvidia makes it simple for you/us. They limit the voltage so the max voltage is not dangerous.
> 
> I'm under water so I just cranked the voltage to the max, 1.212v and the power limit to 115% (with mod BIOS of course) and then I looked for my maximum GPU and Memory OC.
> 
> So its simple, don't be afraid of voltage but monitor the temperatures.


Ok. But it looks like you have to enable overvoltage correct? I have no slider or anything to increase the voltage unless OV is unlocked it looks like.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Open up evga precision (or download it if you dont already have it). Bring your power slider to 106%, set your fan to 100% by deselecting auto and dragging the fan speed bar to the top, open the voltage submenu on the bottom left (make sure not to touch kboost or ov) and drag the slider to the top, and for valley at least drag your core offset to +120, test and if you pass go up in increments that get you to your next boost stage (increases in 13mhz steps so for example 1202, 1215, 1228 etc..). You'll have to find which personal offset gets you to what boost stage, then increase memory offset once you get a stable core clock, im going to say its safe to start around +500 in valley on the memory.


Tried it and with volts maxed at 1.187 and clock offset at 120 and mem at +400 it crashed right away.

It did pass a test on valley turning clock down to +83 so a total 1188/ 1706 mem. Temps went up to 71. Was not getting above 63-64 before. It seems like that is still in the safe range right?

Here is the latest run

I am a bit unclear on which clocks people are quoting. Is it the gpu clock shown in Precision, Unigine or GPU-z? they are all different. I will quote what Precision says for the clocks and GPU-z says for the memory.

1188mhz (+83 gpu clock offset) / 1752mhz (mem offset +500). Volts at 1.187 power target 106%. Temps again got to 71C. Finally broke past 70fps at least. I am now tired and have to go to sleep. i have been messing with this for too long today.lol Thanks to all of you that helped me out. I am learning, but just slow I think the gpu clock could go up a bit more and I sill need to flash the bios but I wanted to see what I could get before I did that.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...same speed settings as before, just a bit cooler in the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3D43* - *Quadfire* 2x *7990* - 100/1575 - *FPS = 154.9* *SCORE = 6481*


did amd fix the overclocking bug with the 7990? earlier when it came out alot of sites reported that the overclock on these card did nothing or even worse then the stock clock


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Tried it and with volts maxed at 1.187 and clock offset at 120 and mem at +400 it crashed right away.
> 
> It did pass a test on valley turning clock down to +83 so a total 1188/ 1706 mem. Temps went up to 71. Was not getting above 63-64 before. It seems like that is still in the safe range right?
> 
> Here is the latest run
> 
> I am a bit unclear on which clocks people are quoting. Is it the gpu clock shown in Precision, Unigine or GPU-z? they are all different. I will quote what Precision says for the clocks and GPU-z says for the memory.
> 
> 1188mhz (+83 gpu clock offset) / 1752mhz (mem offset +500). Volts at 1.187 power target 106%. Temps again got to 71C. Finally broke past 70fps at least. I am now tired and have to go to sleep. i have been messing with this for too long today.lol Thanks to all of you that helped me out. I am learning, but just slow I think the gpu clock could go up a bit more and I sill need to flash the bios but I wanted to see what I could get before I did that.


+120 was a bit hasty on my part, different cards as mine only boosted to 1202 with an offset of 170. Anywho good work, 71c just make sure you have the fan set to 100% (may only be 80~90% with the stock bios).


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> did amd fix the overclocking bug with the 7990? earlier when it came out alot of sites reported that the overclock on these card did nothing or even worse then the stock clock


...had them for less than a day so I'm still learning about them - but this is the 2nd gen ('GHz edition' GPUs, 6GHz effective VRAM)...the included Gigabyte OC utility works as advertised but has a limited range, but will know more when I work on the GPU BIOS...


----------



## Joa3d43

...a bit more CPU bclk, a few more fans....









*Joa3d43* -- i7 *3970X* -- Quadfire *7990*s -- *FPS = 157.1* -- *Score = 6573*


----------



## NRD

So I decided to try removing my gt 210 so my 780 would run in x16 pci mode and it certainly helped. I ended up with a golden run at 1228/3663 of 79.1 fps, only once more after repeated tries did I come close to it with a run of 79.0. Most runs were in the 78.5-78.8 fps range.

*NRD - - - i5 2500k @ 5,1 GHz - - - - GTX 780 ; 1228 / 3663 - - - - 79,1 FPS - - - - 3310*


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> So I decided to try removing my gt 210 so my 780 would run in x16 pci mode and it certainly helped. I ended up with a golden run at 1228/3663 of 79.1 fps, only once more after repeated tries did I come close to it with a run of 79.0. Most runs were in the 78.5-78.8 fps range.
> 
> *NRD - - - i5 2500k @ 5.1 GHz - - - - GTX 780 ; 1228 / 3663 - - - - 79,1 FPS - - - - 3310*


what was your score while it was running in x8?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a bit more CPU bclk, a few more fans....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- i7 *3970X* -- Quadfire *7990*s -- *FPS = 157.1* -- *Score = 6573*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you get a chance, can you show us what just one card can do?


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> what was your score while it was running in x8?


78.1 FPS 3269 points


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...had them for less than a day so I'm still learning about them - but this is the 2nd gen ('GHz edition' GPUs, 6GHz effective VRAM)...the included Gigabyte OC utility works as advertised but has a limited range, but will know more when I work on the GPU BIOS...


dude - you're bad for my wallet... are those cards 6G per gpu or 6G per PCB? (eg, a 12G card?)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - you're bad for my wallet... are those cards 6G per gpu or 6G per PCB? (eg, a 12G card?)


3GB per GPU / 6GB Total

I need more VOLTSSSS

*KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory ---- 79,2 fps --- Score 3313*


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 3GB per GPU / 6GB Total
> 
> I need more VOLTSSSS
> 
> *KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory ---- 79,2 fps --- Score 3313*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha well done KaRLiToS! That's a nice core clock you're running there, what was your asic again?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Haha well done KaRLiToS! That's a nice core clock you're running there, what was your asic again?


Thanks man.









Actually I have never checked the Asic quality yet, I am at *69,3%*.

I had to overclock the CPU from 4.5Ghz to 5Ghz and the memory from 1600 mhz to 1866 mhz to gain that 0.2 fps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 3GB per GPU / 6GB Total
> 
> I need more VOLTSSSS
> *KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory ---- 79,2 fps --- Score 3313*


that's what i thought. thx
nice run! you got that 780 singing!


----------



## Rbby258

anyone with 770 lightnings and haven't seen this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/get-more-than-12mv-gtx-770-lightning/0_20


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> +120 was a bit hasty on my part, different cards as mine only boosted to 1202 with an offset of 170. Anywho good work, 71c just make sure you have the fan set to 100% (may only be 80~90% with the stock bios).


I did crank the fans to 100% but by that time my room heated up a lot more. I just did a run after cold boot up and it did not get above 61 and it hit 73.1 FPS so a very small improvement due to less heat. I will mess with the modded bios today at some point. I just need to decide if I am going to sell my Samsung 750D and get a BenQ or Asus 144mhz monitor so I can run all three of my monitors again. None of the adapter solutions I got worked to go from DVI to DP so I am out of luck in my current config. I love my Apple Cinema Display so I am not going to ditch that for another photo editing monitor.

Here is the lastest run on stock bios stock 2600K 1188mhz (+83 gpu clock)/ 1752 mem (+500 offset) 1.187v


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> anyone with 770 lightnings and haven't seen this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/get-more-than-12mv-gtx-770-lightning/0_20


@Rbby258, I still don't believe your score and that is why I didn't add you to the charts. You are beating the fastest GTX 680 in the thread and its was on LN2 ?!?! I have no proof that you cheated and you don't show everything in the video. But I still have some elements.

I asked for YungBenny score after seing yours in the GTX 770 owners thread.

*YOUR SCORE*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6692564

*YungBenny Score*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605

How can you explain a 6 fps difference in Valley?


----------



## wholeeo

I'd believe it. Do you see how high his memory clock is. GPU clock really doesn't do much for my score after a certain point.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'd believe it. Do you see how high his memory clock is. GPU clock really doesn't do much for my score after a certain point.


Ok then, explain me these two scores. I can't find the logic between both of them.

Lower GPU Core, lower CPU Frequency, same memory frequency but he has higher score ???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have never checked the Asic quality yet, I am at *69,3%*.
> I had to overclock the CPU from 4.5Ghz to 5Ghz and the memory from 1600 mhz to 1866 mhz to gain that 0.2 fps


Really? 4.5 -> 5GHz only gave a few tenths? I thought it would buy a bit more than that.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok then, explain me these two scores. I can't find the logic between both of them.
> 
> Lower GPU Core, lower CPU Frequency, same memory frequency but he has higher score ???


Different drivers maybe, one using tweaks and one not, system instability maybe, motherboard compatibility (i've personally noticed anyone with an ASUS board who has similar clocks is scoring higher than me even though im clocked higher, however marginally small it might be).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok then, explain me these two scores. I can't find the logic between both of them.
> 
> Lower GPU Core, lower CPU Frequency, same memory frequency but he has higher score ???


i think the first thing to do is get true reads on the clocks from both rigs. are both from the same source? (gpuZ, Inspector? PrecisionX? or from Valley?) if the latter, I can show that depending on the bios, Valley reads clocks totally differently... at least for a titan.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok then, explain me these two scores. I can't find the logic between both of them.
> 
> Lower GPU Core, lower CPU Frequency, same memory frequency but he has higher score ???


More stable clocks than what you are referencing, tweaking, different drivers, diff mobo, diff background processes, etc. I've had at times 2 frame better runs than a previous one with same settings. Increasing the clocks past stable at times can have a negative affect even though you are able to finish the run.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> More stable clocks than what you are referencing, tweaking, different drivers, diff mobo, diff background processes, etc. I've had at times 2 frame better runs than a previous one with same settings. Increasing the clocks past stable at times can have a negative affect even though you are able to finish the run.


Not saying his score "Might" not be legit, but trust me, i know how to tweak a system to get the best score possible.

I was the fastest 660 SLI user @ 70.8 FPS before i switched to 770, so i am not "new" to tweaking and overclocking.



i see no reason why 1384Mhz/2054Mhz will have 7+ FPS over 1320Mhz/2004 with the same drivers, and closely ranked CPU's.... I can believe 3-4 FPS but 7 is just pushing it though..


----------



## Niexist

To prove I'm not fake for Bobbo.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok then, explain me these two scores. I can't find the logic between both of them.
> 
> Lower GPU Core, lower CPU Frequency, same memory frequency but he has higher score ???


Hey I just realized I messed up my last entry for the screen shot I have above. I put in the form my score was 3052 not 3059. I did not see how I could go back and edit it after. Sorry.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Hey I just realized I messed up my last entry for the screen shot I have above. I put in the form my score was 3052 not 3059. I did not see how I could go back and edit it after. Sorry.


I will correct it.









I would have notice it anyway


----------



## sugarhell

We have an ln2 680 and he pass it easily. Yeah legit.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> We have an ln2 680 and he pass it easily. Yeah legit.


What was the ln2 card clocked at, how many driver revisions have we had since then?


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...had them for less than a day so I'm still learning about them - but this is the 2nd gen ('GHz edition' GPUs, 6GHz effective VRAM)...the included Gigabyte OC utility works as advertised but has a limited range, but will know more when I work on the GPU BIOS...


alright. will ask you again in a few weeks if i see you post in here


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What was the ln2 card clocked at, how many driver revisions have we had since then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> Yes, great job. And a big respect to you. I ve not often so a decent challenge how in this Forum. I ve great fun here. Realy!
> 
> But, i dont Know, if this my end of the Hardware. I can Clock till 1598Mhz at 3dmark 11. Valley need a littel more Power. But it works with 1577Mhz...
> Sorry naco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update:
> DJRamses --- i7 980 @ 4,81Ghz ---- MSI GTX680 Lightning ; 1577Mhz / 7328Mhz ---- 58,8 ---- 2459
> 
> 
> My CPU is a i7 980 (without X) Gulftown


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What was the ln2 card clocked at, how many driver revisions have we had since then?


Look

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/1040#post_19349516

It doesnt matter i am so long on this thread that i remember every single driver. Only wwith amd we had a driver that actually made a difference.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


700 mhz difference on the memory clock for me at least has amounted to a 3-4 fps increase. Core clock on that 680 though does make his score seem a bit sketchy


----------



## criminal




----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @Rbby258, I still don't believe your score and that is why I didn't add you to the charts. You are beating the fastest GTX 680 in the thread and its was on LN2 ?!?! I have no proof that you cheated and you don't show everything in the video. But I still have some elements.
> 
> I asked for YungBenny score after seing yours in the GTX 770 owners thread.
> 
> *YOUR SCORE*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6692564
> 
> *YungBenny Score*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605
> 
> How can you explain a 6 fps difference in Valley?


oh well dont bother me is only a score, i know my pc is fast


----------



## hotrod717

Testing my second 7970 Matrix in Xfire. Making sure its okay for a waterblock.
Not a submission. stock 1100/1650


----------



## SeekerZA

Started Valley run. Will post updates later


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*


Your titan is such a dud


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> We have an ln2 680 and he pass it easily. Yeah legit.


Even then YungBenny's score is pretty close to that LN2 score. I guess he is faking too.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Your titan is such a dud


I know.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I will correct it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have notice it anyway


Ok good. I wanted to make sure. I am pretty happy that the card is not going over 59c right now with the AC on. My score went up to 3066 with a +550 mem. seems it can just keep taking taking memory offset no problem. The gpu clock is the issue and wont go over +100 without crashing at 1.187v.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Even then YungBenny's score is pretty close to that LN2 score. I guess he is faking too.


Yung benny score is with tweaks and faster memory. Still is 2 fps and with gk104 its difficult to get them because they dont gain much per clock. Still you dont know if the ln2 use tweaks.

If you think a gk104 can win against a tahiti on IPC you have delusions


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Yung benny score is with tweaks and faster memory. Still is 2 fps and with gk104 its difficult to get them because they dont gain much per clock. Still you dont know if the ln2 use tweaks.
> 
> If you think a gk104 can win against a tahiti on IPC you have delusions


Sorry, spare me your fanboyism and drop the pom poms. If the 680 didn't use tweaks it could explain why its 1500 core is being beat by much lower clocks. I do admit it is rather strange that YungBenny seems to know what he is doing and is being beat my 7 frames. Aren't 3820's overclocked by bus? Bus speed overclocking has shown to have an impact on Valley scores. Either way its not my score, I could care less. As long as mine is up there, -


----------



## VettePilot

I think this is the last run I am doing on the stock bios

2600k 3.8ghz - -- 1188 gpu / 1777 Mem


----------



## SeekerZA

Need MOAR!!


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Fanboyism that i dont want a cheater on valley? Tahiti have significant higher IPC than gk104. And with his clock and his score he proves the opposite. Meanwhile Yungbenny score is correct for the gk104.


Why is tahiti being brought into the argument, the discrepancy is between two gk104 scores?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Sorry, spare me your fanboyism and drop the pom poms. If the 680 didn't use tweaks it could explain why its 1500 core is being beat by much lower clocks. I do admit it is rather strange that YungBenny seems to know what he is doing and is being beat my 7 frames. *Aren't 3820's overclocked by bus? Bus speed overclocking has shown to have an impact on Valley scores.* Either way its not my score, I could care less. As long as mine is up there, -


Moving to x79 with a 3820 sometime this week so i'll actually get a chance to see if it makes a difference personally


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Fanboyism that i dont want a cheater on valley? Tahiti have significant higher IPC than gk104. And with his clock and his score he proves the opposite. Meanwhile Yungbenny score is correct for the gk104.


Please we all know you have your skirt and pom poms at the ready, waiting for the moment you can hop and cheer. No where was I comparing your beloved to GK104 for me to be delusional.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Why is tahiti being brought into the argument, the discrepancy is between two gk104 scores?


Its a fair comparison. Clock to clock a gk104 cant match a tahiti. Still his score surpass a ln2 680 and a 1380/1875 7970. You know that is so easy to do a LOD tweak with nvidia.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Fanboyism that i dont want a cheater on valley? Tahiti have significant higher IPC than gk104. And with his clock and his score he proves the opposite. Meanwhile Yungbenny score is correct for the gk104.


I don't get how different rigs, cpus, ram, os can really be 100% comparable also providing a video with my nvidia control panel settings and the full run, which was also my highest score. Do i know why i scored 62fps no it just did. Ive been posting scores in this thread since it opened and never had issues with any score, since tweaks were allowed there's been a lot of butt hurting going on and im no longer being a part of it as its pretty pathetic, might as well ask people for bone stock scores and only post if you have 8gb of ram a cpu with only 4 cores and a specific driver and os install, Bye.


----------



## lilchronic

im with rbby, 60 fps on a 770 or go home








i belive that his scoe is legit


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Fanboyism that i dont want a cheater on valley? Tahiti have significant higher IPC than gk104. And with his clock and his score he proves the opposite. Meanwhile Yungbenny score is correct for the gk104.
> 
> 
> 
> Please we all know you have your skirt and pom poms at the ready, waiting for the moment you can hop and cheer. No where was I comparing your beloved to GK104 for me to be delusional.
Click to expand...

It's obvious to everyone. I've never seen any kepler card achieve the efficiency such as the one in question which is able to achieve fps ONLY IN VALLEY that not even multiple 68s can hit on LN2 and a chiller. Djramses and Menthols 680s needed over 1500mhz to get just over 58fps.

Why is the fps off the charts only in Valley and not 3dmark too I wonder? Oh is it because 3dmark does driver validation and detects tweaks? Gee, I wonder now... Do you have to be Einstein to notice the obvious?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's obvious to everyone. I've never seen any kepler card achieve the efficiency such as the one in question which is able to achieve fps ONLY IN VALLEY that not even multiple 68s can hit on LN2 and a chiller. Djramses and Menthols 680s needed over 1500mhz to get just over 58fps.
> 
> Why is the fps off the charts only in Valley and not 3dmark too I wonder? Oh is it because 3dmark does driver validation and detects tweaks? Gee, I wonder now... Do you have to be Einstein to notice the obvious?


I'd like to know what tweaks you used on your score. Hard to believe you didn't use any.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'd like to know what tweaks you used on your score. Hard to believe you didn't use any.


You are so butthurt lol i dont even know why


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's obvious to everyone. I've never seen any kepler card achieve the efficiency such as the one in question which is able to achieve fps ONLY IN VALLEY that not even multiple 68s can hit on LN2 and a chiller. Djramses and Menthols 680s needed over 1500mhz to get just over 58fps.
> 
> Why is the fps off the charts only in Valley and not 3dmark too I wonder? Oh is it because 3dmark does driver validation and detects tweaks? Gee, I wonder now... Do you have to be Einstein to notice the obvious?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what tweaks you used on your score. Hard to believe you didn't use any.
Click to expand...

The only thing we got going is this community. What you're doing by deflecting isn't helping. How did this guy get FPS NO ONE ON OCN HAS EVER ACHIEVED WITH LN2 and SS??

WHY CAN HE NOT TOP THE 3DMARK leaderboard as well? VALLEY has no validation obviously so its up to the community to police itself.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> You are so butthurt lol i dont even know why












Butthurt? Really now? What are you 5? It's not my score which is question so why would I be.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butthurt? Really now? What are you 5? It's not my score which is question so why would I be.


No i am four but still bigger than you


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The only thing we got going is this community. What you're doing by deflecting isn't helping. How did this guy get FPS NO ONE ON OCN HAS EVER ACHIEVED WITH LN2 and SS??
> 
> WHY CAN HE NOT TOP THE 3DMARK leaderboard as well? VALLEY has no validation obviously so its up to the community to police itself.


well i see your last post and left it but im hoping in now, you can do any tweaks you want in 3dmark

quick google search

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks/0_20


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The only thing we got going is this community. What you're doing by deflecting isn't helping. How did this guy get FPS NO ONE ON OCN HAS EVER ACHIEVED WITH LN2 and SS??
> 
> WHY CAN HE NOT TOP THE 3DMARK leaderboard as well? VALLEY has no validation obviously so its up to the community to police itself.
> 
> 
> 
> well i see your last post and left it but im hoping in now, you can do any tweaks you want in 3dmark
> 
> quick google search
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks/0_20
Click to expand...

Yea, we know you like to tweak it up.


----------



## rv8000

Too anyone on a GTX 780, rolling back to 320.11 gave me no more oc headroom, stability, or increase in score. Can't juice any more than 78.9 out of my card it seems.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, we know you like to tweak it up.


theres a video with all the settings in it i had wheres your run without tweaks, post the video bro


----------



## lilchronic

single 670 FTW 1398/1827 - 55.0 fps 770 beter get more than 2 fps of a 670, 7fps more sounds about right


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> single 670 FTW 1398/1827 - 55.0 fps


Wow your card is golden.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> single 670 FTW 1398/1827 - 55.0 fps


If you set AA Mode to off in global you will get 60fps. I saw this in a video posted here. [email protected]#$


----------



## Rbby258

Looks like TSM did use tweaks

best scoring 2x 7970 crossfire 1315 - 1850

pcgamers post number 859 109.5fps



tsm scores 2x 7970 at 1350 - 1850 114.7fps post 824



thats a 6fps increase and only 35mhz on the core different

KaRLiToS quadfire 7970 score 149.5fps clocks 1300 / 1600

tsm quadfire 7970 score 162.7fps clocks 1340 / 1820

dose tsm's +40 core and + 220 mem add up to + 13.2fps? maybe, maybe not taking into consideration his 2 way score i think his score should be rechecked, remember these scores are on old drivers also


----------



## KaRLiToS

Everyone knows that tsm106 bought many 7970 and binned them to keep the best ones.

I bought 4 x 7970 and kept them as they were. One card was holding me back on memory. I haven't tested my HD 7970 enough too because I was too busy making this thread.

I'm pretty sure I could have gotten much higher score with more time but I sold them to a bitcoin miner locally for a whopping 2,000$


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - you're bad for my wallet... are those cards 6G per gpu or 6G per PCB? (eg, a 12G card?)


...3 per GPU... as to the wallet bit, there actually is a method to my madness...







...I really like the Titans, but 4 of those with a 'sc / oc' in the label are well over $4500...twice as much as the two 7990ies...



...and I already have 5 'baby' / GK104' Keplers (with 4x of my 670ies scored 6217 or so in Valley)...what with a 3970X that in HWBot trim can go to 'at least' 5.250 GHz on water along with some very speedy main memory, the usual discussion on 'CPU bottlenecks' is less pertinent, and I wanted to see what Tahiti can do with that setup.

More importantly, you may recall the '*4K* video' posts we exchanged...said company head who is a friend / colleague had s.th. like 28x Gigabyte 7970s piled up behind his desk a few months back (for preparing a render farm)...I have no problem re-selling the two 7990s to him at 10% off in a couple of month as 7990ies were not available when he ordered the first batch of Tahiti...the point is also that the first bits about next-gen Volcanic Island and Maxwell are leaking out and for my 'proto-Ivy-E build in my sig', I wanted to have s.th. now that covers both Tahiti and Kepler while leaving the door open for next gen...

..having the two 7990ies (sequential serial numbers btw which is good







) for less than a day, there still is lots of 'discovery' to be had - which is the greatest fun part for me...in the first few runs, I hadn't even seen that PowerTraget bit in 'CCC'. ...I have a new BIOS which would fit perfectly if it loads...but I never flash brand new cards w/new BIOS in the first week







...it's better to learn more about 'stock' options (as opposed to 'stock options') and find all the limits - then use the 'turbo / nitrous' kit


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Everyone knows that tsm106 bought many 7970 and binned them to keep the best ones.
> 
> I bought 4 x 7970 and kept them as they were. One card was holding me back on memory. I haven


even so the clock difference don't add up to the score difference


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Looks like TSM did use tweaks
> 
> best scoring 2x 7970 crossfire 1315 - 1850
> 
> pcgamers post number 859 109.5fps
> 
> 
> 
> tsm scores 2x 7970 at 1350 - 1850 114.7fps post 824
> 
> 
> 
> thats a 6fps increase and only 35mhz on the core different
> 
> KaRLiToS quadfire 7970 score 149.5fps clocks 1300 / 1600
> 
> tsm quadfire 7970 score 162.7fps clocks 1340 / 1820
> 
> dose tsm's +40 core and + 220 mem add up to + 13.2fps? maybe, maybe not taking into consideration his 2 way score i think his score should be rechecked, remember these scores are on old drivers also


TWEAKED!
@RBBY


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - i5 3570k @ 5.1ghz - 2x 670 ftw sli - 1355/1827 - FPS 103.3 - score 4321


----------



## KaRLiToS

iGPU is enabled lilchronic


----------



## lilchronic

yea i went to 5.1ghz and forgot to switch it off. but i just ran it again with it off


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...3 per GPU... as to the wallet bit, there actually is a method to my madness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I really like the Titans, but 4 of those with a 'sc / oc' in the label are well over $4500...twice as much as the two 7990ies...
> 
> ...and I already have 5 'baby' / GK104' Keplers (with 4x of my 670ies scored 6217 or so in Valley)...what with a 3970X that in HWBot trim can go to 'at least' 5.250 GHz on water along with some very speedy main memory, the usual discussion on 'CPU bottlenecks' is less pertinent, and I wanted to see what Tahiti can do with that setup.
> 
> More importantly, you may recall the '*4K* video' posts we exchanged...said company head who is a friend / colleague had s.th. like 28x Gigabyte 7970s piled up behind his desk a few months back (for preparing a render farm)...I have no problem re-selling the two 7990s to him at 10% off in a couple of month as 7990ies were not available when he ordered the first batch of Tahiti...the point is also that the first bits about next-gen Volcanic Island and Maxwell are leaking out and for my 'proto-Ivy-E build in my sig', I wanted to have s.th. now that covers both Tahiti and Kepler while leaving the door open for next gen...
> 
> ..having the two 7990ies (sequential serial numbers btw which is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for less than a day, there still is lots of 'discovery' to be had - which is the greatest fun part for me...in the first few runs, I hadn't even seen that PowerTraget bit in 'CCC'. ...I have a new BIOS which would fit perfectly if it loads...but I never flash brand new cards w/new BIOS in the first week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's better to learn more about 'stock' options (as opposed to 'stock options') and find all the limits - then use the 'turbo / nitrous' kit


nah - I love those 7990s! I had 2 5970s before the 7970s and (at the time) they were amazingly fast. Best thing about those 5970s is the bitcoin miners really wanted them a couple of years ago and I sold both to a guy in Singapore that had a farm of 'em chasing monopoly money







. broke even?









I'd do the same if I had a pass-through route like you do.

I've had this f-n newegg cart sitting with a 3970x and p9x79 e-ws for a few hours... thinking what to do with the oc-formula and convertible 3770k.
(my 2700K is really my home-office rig (raid10 and all that))

Oh - anybody here know if ivy-e will work in current x79 mobos?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> even so the clock difference don't add up to the score difference


Okay, why don't you just run the same bench with the same exact clocks i have?

1320Mhz core, 20001Mhz memory?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - I love those 7990s! I had 2 5970s before the 7970s and (at the time) they were amazingly fast. Best thing about those 5970s is the bitcoin miners really wanted them a couple of years ago and I sold both to a guy in Singapore that had a farm of 'em chasing monopoly money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . broke even?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do the same if I had a pass-through route like you do.
> 
> I've had this f-n newegg cart sitting with a 3970x and p9x79 e-ws for a few hours... thinking what to do with the oc-formula and convertible 3770k.
> (my 2700K is really my home-office rig (raid10 and all that))
> 
> Oh - anybody here know if ivy-e will work in current x79 mobos?


The rumor is yes, ivy-e should be x79


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> even so the clock difference don't add up to the score difference
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why don't you just run the same bench with the same exact clocks i have?
> 
> 1320Mhz core, 20001Mhz memory?
Click to expand...

It's ok Yungbenny911 I got this. I did some comparing and his hax are right there in the video.

Here's a SS of his video showing the settings. A few things first. The rules stipulate using the performance preset. Now the BIG if with the preset is that you WILL DISABLE it if you click on manage settings and obviously enable manual settings. This is exactly what rbby did.









Off the bat he broke the rules. Now lets look at his video.



As you can clearly see Aniso and AA is disabled here.

In case you are wondering:

Aniso
Quote:


> If you want to guarantee the fastest performance in all games at the cost of image quality you can set this option to Off to forcibly disable Anisotropic Filtering.


AA Mode
Quote:


> If you want the absolute fastest performance, you can force Antialiasing Off for all games regardless of their in-game settings.


Source: http://www.tweakguides.com/NVFORCE_6.html

Now I have a kepler rig too ya know?

So I ran comparison runs with the performance setting for filtering with App-Controlled Aniso and AA versus Aniso and AA off.

AA Mode = On




*Result = 50.7*

AA Mode = Off




*Result = 52.9*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - I love those 7990s! I had 2 5970s before the 7970s and (at the time) they were amazingly fast. Best thing about those 5970s is the bitcoin miners really wanted them a couple of years ago and I sold both to a guy in Singapore that had a farm of 'em chasing monopoly money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . broke even?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do the same if I had a pass-through route like you do.
> 
> I've had this f-n newegg cart sitting with a 3970x and p9x79 e-ws for a few hours... thinking what to do with the oc-formula and convertible 3770k.
> (my 2700K is really my home-office rig (raid10 and all that))
> 
> *Oh - anybody here know if ivy-e will work in current x79 mobos*?


...definitely 'yes'...in fact the latest two Asus x79 BIOS for R-IV-E now already support Ivy-E for beta testers...later on, there will be another chipset (x89 / 99) which will add additional USB3, Sata 6G etc etc


----------



## Yungbenny911

Spoiler: First Image









Spoiler: Second Image







So to clear things up a bit and make it more understandable to others why we don't believe the score is legit, i did a quick run just now of overclocked and stock to see what extra core clocks i needed to add to get up to 6.2 Fps difference. Here are the results below.

*1st Image* -- 3770k @ 4.8 -- 1333Mhz Core -- 1953Mhz Mem - 56.3fps -- 2355

*2nd Image*-- 3770k @ 4.8 -- 1202Mhz Core -- 1753Mhz Mem - 50.1fps -- 2098

*Difference* *= 131Mhz Core -- 200Mhz Mem -- 6.2fps -- 257*

*His clocks* -- 3820 @ 5.0ghz -- 1384Mhz Core -- 2052Mhz Mem -- 62.5fps -- 2617

*My clocks* -- 3770k @ 4.8 -- 1333Mhz Core -- 1953Mhz Mem - 56.3fps -- 2355

*Difference* *= 51Mhz Core -- 99Mhz Mem -- 6.2fps -- 262*

Really?







He only needed 51Mhz + 99Mhz (mem) to get 6.2 FPS lead? Where does that happen? Or his GPU is just blessed by the Gods?.









*+131Mhz Core -- +200Mhz Mem = 6.2fps difference*
*
+ 51Mhz Core -- + 99Mhz Mem = 6.2fps difference*


----------



## sugarhell

Gj yungbenny valuable data for the ipc of gk104.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's ok Yungbenny911 I got this. I did some comparing and his hax are right there in the video.
> 
> Here's a SS of his video showing the settings. A few things first. The rules stipulate using the performance preset. Now the BIG if with the preset is that you WILL DISABLE it if you click on manage settings and obviously enable manual settings. This is exactly what rbby did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off the bat he broke the rules. Now lets look at his video.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can clearly see Aniso and AA is disabled here.
> 
> In case you are wondering:
> 
> Aniso
> AA Mode
> Source: http://www.tweakguides.com/NVFORCE_6.html
> 
> Now I have a kepler rig too ya know?
> 
> So I ran comparison runs with the performance setting for filtering with App-Controlled Aniso and AA versus Aniso and AA off.
> 
> AA Mode = On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Result = 50.7*
> 
> AA Mode = Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Result = 52.9*


they were like that by default I've never touched them, if you change them they go bold like the other which are changed. I don't care anyway take my score off the meaningless leaderboards


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> they were like that by default I've never touched them, if you change them they go bold like the other which are changed. I don't care anyway take my score off the meaningless leaderboards


Spoiler please lol (on your last post)

To be honest, anyone can believe your score if they want to, I personally don't







. i wish i could, but it just doesn't make sense to believe it.


----------



## Joa3d43

...does anyone know at what temp *Tahiti / Malta start to 'throttle' ?*

I know Kepler starts @ 71 C but my current-gen AMD background is 'limited'...I did notice that the 7990s ran 3C cooler in their last run (4am, extra fans) and really liked that, even w/PT cranked up...so is there a magic throttle / no throttle temp number for Tahiti / Malta ?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...does anyone know at what temp *Tahiti / Malta start to 'throttle' ?*
> 
> I know Kepler starts @ 71 C but my current-gen AMD background is 'limited'...I did notice that the 7990s ran 3C cooler in their last run (4am, extra fans) and really liked that, even w/PT cranked up...so is there a magic throttle / no throttle temp number for Tahiti / Malta ?


No throttle. But tahiti is temp sensitive. Cooler gpu/vram more oc potential.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> they were like that by default I've never touched them, if you change them they go bold like the other which are changed. I don't care anyway take my score off the meaningless leaderboards


Instead, I think you should just run a Valley Bench according to the rules and I'll post your score on the leaderboard.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Spoiler please lol (on your last post)
> 
> To be honest, anyone can believe your score if they want to, I personally don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i wish i could, but it just doesn't make sense to believe it.


if i could explain it i would, just did a run 1411 core 2065 mem and only scored 60.6 fps that time cpu at 4ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Instead, I think you should just run a Valley Bench according to the rules and I'll post your score on the leaderboard.


look at the screenshot there not bold if they are not right what are they supposed to be as obviously i cant change them "back"

also "if" i did change them why would i make a video of the settings and the run


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> No throttle. But tahiti is temp sensitive. Cooler gpu/vram more oc potential.


...tx!







...sounds like another w-c project coming up...


----------



## lilchronic

so when i move the slider to performance it turns everything off. Thats what the rules say i can do right?....
so when i move the slider this is what happens




Now that is is breaking the rules?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so when i move the slider to performance it turns everything off. Thats what the rules say i can do right?....
> so when i move the slider this is what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is is breaking the rules?


oh look this seems to be exactly what happened to me, i wouldn't risk it mate you have seen what happens


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> if i could explain it i would, just did a run 1411 core 2065 mem and only scored 60.6 fps that time cpu at 4ghz
> 
> look at the screenshot there not bold if they are not right what are they supposed to be as obviously i cant change them "back"
> 
> also "if" i did change them why would i make a video of the settings and the run


I'm giving you a second chance. Take it.

We will never know if you did it on purpose or not but that is not the point, we located your error and that is enough.

*RANT*

Mods never seem to give a damm when I ask for help about those situations. Instead they say I'm incitating to trouble.

One day I'll freakin leave OCN and it will because of the lazy management. (You just can't imagine the answer I just had. )

Sorry but I'm not doing this thread for myself, I'm doing it for the community.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'm giving you a second chance. Take it.
> 
> We will never know if you did it on purpose or not but that is not the point, we located your error and that is enough.
> 
> *RANT*
> 
> Mods never seem to give a damm when I ask for help about those situations. Instead they say I'm incitating to trouble.
> 
> One day I'll freakin leave OCN and it will because of the lazy management. (You just can't imagine the answer I just had. )
> 
> Sorry but I'm not doing this thread for myself, I'm doing it for the community.


any input on lilchronic post as for what tsm pointed out it looks like the performance slider changes the settings he was implying i changed

As always im trying to help the community

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-gtx-770-lightning-voltage-and-bypass-afterburner-limits-all-cards/0_20


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> any input on lilchronic post as for what tsm pointed out it looks like the performance slider changes the settings he was implying i changed
> 
> As always im trying to help the community
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-gtx-770-lightning-voltage-and-bypass-afterburner-limits-all-cards/0_20


The Rant was never about you, it was about the mod I ask help to but never seem to care.

Rbby, I'm out of your issue, I'm tired of this. Figure out what is wrong and re-submit your score, I'll be glad to post your score in the charts.


----------



## justanoldman

Let's slow down a minute. I am not a bencher, and not an expert tweaker. However Lilchronic and Rbby258 are correct. You can try it for yourself.

Put the Nvidia control panel to defaults, then following the instructions you change the four things at the bottom of the 3d Settings for the Valley program. Then move the slider to Performance. You will now see what Lilchronic and Rbby258 have.

If we want to change the rules that is fine, but currently they tell people to do what Rbby258 did. I can't say anything else about his score but everyone following the op would have the same settings in the control panel.


----------



## michael-ocn

I thought we had established rules that allowed fiddling with nvidia control panel / ati catalyst settings. No?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> The Rant was never about you, it was about the mod I ask help to but never seem to care.
> 
> Rbby, I'm out of your issue, I'm tired of this. Figure out what is wrong and re-submit your score, I'll be glad to post your score in the charts.


yeah i knew it wasn't about me, i was just saying lilchronic setting went the same way mine did so some input to him could be helpful for him as he was hanging for a awnser
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Let's slow down a minute. I am not a bencher, and not an expert tweaker. However Lilchronic and Rbby258 are correct. You can try it for yourself.
> 
> Put the Nvidia control panel to defaults, then following the instructions you change the four things at the bottom of the 3d Settings for the Valley program. Then move the slider to Performance. You will now see what Lilchronic and Rbby258 have.
> 
> If we want to change the rules that is fine, but currently they tell people to do what Rbby258 did. I can't say anything else about his score but everyone following the op would have the same settings in the control panel.


thanks


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Let's slow down a minute. I am not a bencher, and not an expert tweaker. However Lilchronic and Rbby258 are correct. You can try it for yourself.
> 
> Put the Nvidia control panel to defaults, then following the instructions you change the four things at the bottom of the 3d Settings for the Valley program. Then move the slider to Performance. You will now see what Lilchronic and Rbby258 have.
> 
> If we want to change the rules that is fine, but currently they tell people to do what Rbby258 did. I can't say anything else about his score but everyone following the op would have the same settings in the control panel.


Didn't you know about the NV control panel? What the heck? I hardly use my 680 rig and I figured it out. All recent NV scores are set to disable AA and [email protected]#$%^&

How's that fair for AMD users???????????????????????

You didn't know this?

Tweaks should be banned and recent scores scrubbed. What a cluster this is. And now I got idiots questioning me lol. Let me run benches w/o AA and we'll see where the fps lands.


----------



## KaRLiToS

.................


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Didn't you know about the NV control panel? What the heck? I hardly use my 680 rig and I figured it out. All recent NV scores are set to disable AA and [email protected]#$%^&
> 
> How's that fair for AMD users???????????????????????
> 
> You didn't know this?
> 
> Tweaks should be banned and recent scores scrubbed. What a cluster this is. And now I got idiots questioning me lol. Let me run benches w/o AA and we'll see where the fps lands.


I have no idea what you are ranting about. We went all through this before, the use of the slider was approved and thus those changes that it makes were approved. If you are just finding out what the slider does that is your issue.

We already had the debate of using the slider. If it is banned then ALL data here is not relevant since quite a few have been using the slider all along.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> All this stupid allowing tweaks will lead to my work getting closed.
> 
> Thanks a LOT.
> 
> Soon I'll be history


I know this a is touchy subject, so I think we should wait for FtW420, and others with more benching experience, to voice their opinion on the use of the slider automatically changing the items at the top of the 3d Settings tab.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Didn't you know about the NV control panel? What the heck? I hardly use my 680 rig and I figured it out. All recent NV scores are set to disable AA and [email protected]#$%^&
> 
> How's that fair for AMD users???????????????????????
> 
> You didn't know this?
> 
> Tweaks should be banned and recent scores scrubbed. What a cluster this is. And now I got idiots questioning me lol. Let me run benches w/o AA and we'll see where the fps lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are ranting about. We went all through this before, the use of the slider was approved and thus those changes that it makes were approved. If you are just finding out what the slider does that is your issue.
> 
> We already had the debate of using the slider. If it is banned then ALL data here is not relevant since quite a few have been using the slider all along.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> All this stupid allowing tweaks will lead to my work getting closed.
> 
> Thanks a LOT.
> 
> Soon I'll be history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this a is touchy subject, so I think we should wait for FtW420, and others with more benching experience, to voice their opinion on the use of the slider automatically changing the items at the top of the 3d Settings tab.
Click to expand...

Do you have logic skills then? Do you think its fair to disable AA and aniso for NV only? What's the point of this if you disable those? Do you even know what the hell the settings do?


----------



## sugarhell

I dont know guys but why you dont check the screenshots from his settings. Its set on global profile and then he manually change them

Also who wrote the nvidia guide? Why he didint even check what the slider do?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Do you have logic skills then? Do you think its fair to disable AA and aniso for NV only? What's the point of this if you disable those? Do you even know what the hell the settings do?


You people seem to think that having antialiasing set to "use global settings (off)" turns off aa in Valley. If that is the case you would get the same score whether you put 8x or off in the settings of Valley. That is not the case.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Do you have logic skills then? Do you think its fair to disable AA and aniso for NV only? What's the point of this if you disable those? Do you even know what the hell the settings do?
> 
> 
> 
> You people seem to think that having antialiasing set to "use global settings (off)" turns off aa in Valley. If that is the case you would get the same score whether you put 8x or off in the settings of Valley. That is not the case.
Click to expand...

You are seriously confused.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You people seem to think that having antialiasing set to "use global settings (off)" turns off aa in Valley. If that is the case you would get the same score whether you put 8x or off in the settings of Valley. That is not the case.


What? Look tsm post 2 pages back. 2 fps difference.

Also do you actually believe that someone that has a fps boost for valley cant cheat easily?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368857/benchmarking-tool-for-karlitos-valley-thread

I dont even care about the slider i dont want cheaters here


----------



## justanoldman

I seriously wonder about some of the people here. We had this huge debate about using the slider, which many were already using, then suddenly one person finds out what the slider changes and all the sudden we are back to square one.

Show me one single post in the many, many pages of debate about someone saying you can use the slider but then you have to go back in and undue the changes it made. What would be the point of the slider? Did you people even read the posts about this?

We already know the slider give .5 to 3 or so fps to Nvidia. Someone found a similar change in AMD that gave them about the same fps.


----------



## lilchronic

lmao this is disabling AA


----------



## justanoldman

If the slider actually disabled all aa in Valley, then you would get the same score whether you changed the Preset to Custom, then changed aa from 8x to off in the Valley start window. As LC just showed you get a 50% increase by turning off aa in Valley.


----------



## Jpmboy

slider to performance is listed as okay.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I seriously wonder about some of the people here. We had this huge debate about using the slider, which many were already using, then suddenly one person finds out what the slider changes and all the sudden we are back to square one.
> 
> Show me one single post in the many, many pages of debate about someone saying you can use the slider but then you have to go back in and undue the changes it made. What would be the point of the slider? Did you people even read the posts about this?
> 
> We already know the slider give .5 to 3 or so fps to Nvidia. Someone found a similar change in AMD that gave them about the same fps.


yeah - that was me. i posted comparisons for cfx 7970s and sli titans changing performance settings in CCC and NCP. Using the control panel's performance setting for red and green was settled already. What's the issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lmao this is disabling AA


Exactly!! (it's the only way i can get a >60 fps score in valley at 4K







)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that was me. i posted comparisons for cfx 7970s and sli titans changing performance settings in CCC and NCP. Using the control panel's performance setting for red and green was settled already. What's the issue?


ask tsm109


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ask tsm109


the gory detail and discussion which settled this issue already begins around post 4830.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Didn't you know about the NV control panel? What the heck? I hardly use my 680 rig and I figured it out. *All recent NV scores are set to disable AA and [email protected]#$%^&*
> 
> *How's that fair for AMD users???????????????????????*
> 
> You didn't know this?
> 
> Tweaks should be banned and recent scores scrubbed. What a cluster this is. And now I got idiots questioning me lol. Let me run benches w/o AA and we'll see where the fps lands.


Are you okay?







... You actually believe that if AA is disabled the graphs would look like that? And AMD users will stand a chance? hahaha. please..









*With AA set to 'OFF' Nvidia Control Panel*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*With AA actually OFF*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







You can stop complaining now... (-__-)"


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Didn't you know about the NV control panel? What the heck? I hardly use my 680 rig and I figured it out. *All recent NV scores are set to disable AA and [email protected]#$%^&*
> 
> *How's that fair for AMD users???????????????????????*
> 
> You didn't know this?
> 
> Tweaks should be banned and recent scores scrubbed. What a cluster this is. And now I got idiots questioning me lol. Let me run benches w/o AA and we'll see where the fps lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... You actually believe that if AA is disabled the graphs would look like that? And AMD users will stand a chance? hahaha. please..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With AA set to 'OFF' Nvidia Control Panel*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With AA actually OFF*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop complaining now... (-__-)"
Click to expand...

Turning it to off does do something versus application controlled. That's the point and its what I showed in the post with all them screens.

The driver will disable AA but some apps have built-in AA control, like Valley which will still force AA. What happens between the driver and Valley at this point I'm not sure but I did get sizeable gain.

What you did with disabling AA in Valley is the same as Overriding any application setting, which afaik will completely ignore all app settings. Now obviously the 2fps gain I got does not equal full on disabling AA. In the tests I ran, it was already set to high performance, I then went in and turned off AA and Anisotropic Filtering like rbby had set in his video. And sure enough I got a large boost that would normally take a reasonable amount of overclock to achieve. And on that topic, it's still not enough to match the gain he has over your fps. *

What had me perplexed was that if he followed the guide then why does he have AA disabled in the driver when it should be set to App Controlled? Nv drivers have this intermediary setting of off which AMD does not have. AMD only has App Controlled and Override.


----------



## dealio




----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ...


So you are rude, call me an idiot, say I have no logic skills, say I know nothing of the control panel, and say I don't know what the hell the setting do.

Gee let's think, I am the one who wrote the Nvidia tweak guide here. I know what they do, you are the one who didn't and threw a hissy fit. But hey at least you aren't admitting you are wrong and apologizing, I suppose that would take a man to do that.

---
Enough wasted time on that topic now. We know that the slider alters the performance somewhat and it increases your score, so do the AMD tweaks. Everyone who sets the 3d settings then the slider will end up with what Rbby258 had for his settings.

If he did something to increase his score that is still an open question which I can't answer, but it does not have anything to do with the control panel settings as seen in the screenshot. The slider issue has been voted on and settled, not to everyone's satisfaction, but it was the least disruptive of the options we had.


----------



## Yungbenny911

don't argue anymore you guys, I believe *tsm106* might have found out what he did









3770k @ 4.8 -- GTX 770 -- 1320Mhz Core -- 1928Mhz Mem - 59.5fps -- 2491 (Definitely not to be submitted)


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Didn't you know about the NV control panel? What the heck? I hardly use my 680 rig and I figured it out. All recent NV scores are set to disable AA and [email protected]#$%^&
> 
> How's that fair for AMD users???????????????????????
> 
> You didn't know this?
> 
> Tweaks should be banned and recent scores scrubbed. What a cluster this is. And now I got idiots questioning me lol. Let me run benches w/o AA and we'll see where the fps lands.


You can't disable Valley's AA with the NV control panel.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't argue anymore you guys, I believe *tsm106* might have found out what he did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k @ 4.8 -- GTX 770 -- 1320Mhz Core -- 1928Mhz Mem - 59.5fps -- 2491 (Definitely not to be submitted)


you should turn off your osd , it sometimes mess'es with my scores in vally


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What in the heck is going on in here? I leave for a couple days to buy a new car and all hell breaks loose!


----------



## ttnuagmada

Turning down/off CP settings for competitive benchmarking was apparently not a foregone conclusion to a handful of people.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What in the heck is going on in here? I leave for a couple days to buy a new car and all hell breaks loose!


I know right? There are a ton of different factors that could land you a huge difference in score with the same clocks. Instead of accusing someone of cheating, why not ask them how they optimized their system to improve their score? Why would you assume that your systems are even close in comparison when you have no idea how old/new or streamlined/bloated the OS install is? Drivers, running services/software, different hardware types and configurations can all have a major impact as well. Hell I gained 1 fps pulling my gt 210 so that my 780 was running in x16 mode . . .

My point is, don't go accusing people of cheating without some proof to back it up. We're all (for the most part) adults here, there are much more constructive ways to deal with a discrepancy in scores that are near in clock speeds other than accusations of cheating. Like simply asking the submitter in question what their set up for benching is, what driver was used etc . . .

I'm almost matching Karlitos' 780 score of 91.2 with a lower core clock by 27MHz and just a little higher mem oc at 26 MHz faster than his 7300 Mhz effective mem speed. Doesn't that seem a little fishy as well? Do I deserve to be accused of cheating just because I took the time to optimize the rest of my system (hardware and software) for the benchmark?


----------



## tsm106

I believe some ppl did not get the memo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't argue anymore you guys, *I believe tsm106 might have found out what he did*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k @ 4.8 -- GTX 770 -- 1320Mhz Core -- 1928Mhz Mem - 59.5fps -- 2491 (Definitely not to be submitted)


----------



## justanoldman

A few PMs between my new friend Tsm106 and I have resolved our issues. Nothing to see here, move along folks. Back to our regularly scheduled programming. The Nvidia and AMD driver changes in the op are fine.

We only have one score in question and the parties involved can discuss that via pm I would think.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

WOW! Been gone for a minute, getting some spazzy things done to the house & it has went crazy up in here!


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I believe some ppl did not get the memo.


Sorry, maybe it's because I just woke up, but I really don't see what is being pointed out here. Would you care to elaborate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> A few PMs between my new friend Tsm106 and I have resolved our issues. Nothing to see here, move along folks. Back to our regularly scheduled programming. The Nvidia and AMD driver changes in the op are fine.
> 
> We only have one score in question and the parties involved can discuss that via pm I would think.


I'm glad that was resolved, however my statement about accusations still stands. They will kill the integrity and validity of this thread if they are tossed around frequently. There are a set of rules posted in the OP, if those rules are followed yet your score does not fit into the metrics properly it would seem that is tantamount to cheating (going by Karlitos not allowing the score). Were they not only comparing 2 different data sets? I'm no expert, but wouldn't you want a larger pool of information to draw a conclusion from? Still I am not speaking to the validity of the score he was referring to as I have not had a close look, nor do I have the hardware in question available to test, but was speaking to the speed in which his submission was labelled as having "something wrong" with it.

Shouldn't the stipulations of the submission in the OP be enough to prove that the bench was run at the proper quality? I've read here that the heaven bench requires a ss be taken at a certain spot in the bench (the road at the start I believe), do we need to implement something like that to eliminate these doubts that people have? I know it is not easy to police this stuff, so I'm asking what else could we provide in our submissions to prove their legitimacy?

Sorry if I'm way off mark here, but I do not like the feeling that I will be jumped on and called a cheater if I submit a score that is better than someone else's score that was achieved using higher/same clocks than mine.

Just trying to help, sorry for calling you guys out on calling guys out lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you should turn off your osd , it sometimes mess'es with my scores in vally


I use it to take my screenshots, and sometimes if a get a crash, i like to know what clocks i was running at and at what TDP, so it's helpful.. I tried running it without the OSD before and i saw no change in FPS...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Sorry, maybe it's because I just woke up, but I really don't see what is being pointed out here. Would you care to elaborate?
> *I'm glad that was resolved, however my statement about accusations still stands. They will kill the integrity and validity of this thread if they are tossed around frequently.* There are a set of rules posted in the OP, if those rules are followed yet your score does not fit into the metrics properly it would seem that is tantamount to cheating (going by Karlitos not allowing the score). Were they not only comparing 2 different data sets? I'm no expert, but wouldn't you want a larger pool of information to draw a conclusion from? Still I am not speaking to the validity of the score he was referring to as I have not had a close look, nor do I have the hardware in question available to test, but was speaking to the speed in which his submission was labelled as having "something wrong" with it.
> 
> Shouldn't the stipulations of the submission in the OP be enough to prove that the bench was run at the proper quality? I've read here that the heaven bench requires a ss be taken at a certain spot in the bench (the road at the start I believe), do we need to implement something like that to eliminate these doubts that people have? I know it is not easy to police this stuff, so I'm asking what else could we provide in our submissions to prove their legitimacy?
> 
> Sorry if I'm way off mark here, but I do not like the feeling that I will be jumped on and called a cheater if I submit a score that is better than someone else's score that was achieved using higher/same clocks than mine.
> 
> Just trying to help, sorry for calling you guys out on calling guys out lol


Hey mister, I don't think you understand yet, no one is "tossing" accusations here and there, ONLY ONE PERSON'S SCORE IS IN QUESTION.

And why is that? Because we have available facts to prove that it does not go along with the Clock/FPS ratio. What do you expect us to do? See a score with 1Mhz and 50 FPS, then we act like we did not notice it?

We have said earlier that we found out what was going on, but we can't expose it, because it's best not to even shed light on it.... Just so you know, my FPS jumped from *56.4 fps* to *59.5fps*, and i was not even trying; 61-62 FPS will be easily reachable if i try harder with the "tweaking method".

I hope now you understand that we don't just go around saying "Hey you! 75fps?







... YOU'RE CHEATING!!!" lol.. we actually take a lot of things into consideration before we start pointing fingers here and there


----------



## lilchronic

this is what happend to me today i ran it twice with the osd on to monitor if my 670 was throttling and i could not get a good score so i turned off the osd completley and that was the only thing i did and got my score up. this was the first time this has happend to me? .....so Idk


may be just a sli thing cause it does cause me problems somtimes


----------



## Jameswalt1

Form filled

3930k @ 5.0, 3 x GTX 780's @ ~1228


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> ~snip~
> Hey mister, I don't think you understand yet, no one is "tossing" accusations here and there, ONLY ONE PERSON'S SCORE IS IN QUESTION.
> 
> And why is that? Because we have available facts to prove that it does not go along with the Clock/FPS ratio. What do you expect us to do? See a score with 1Mhz and 50 FPS, then we act like we did not notice it?
> 
> We have said earlier that we found out what was going on, but we can't expose it, because it's best not to even shed light on it.... Just so you know, my FPS jumped from *56.4 fps* to *59.5fps*, and i was not even trying; 61-62 FPS will be easily reachable if i try harder with the "tweaking method".
> 
> I hope now you understand that we don't just go around saying "Hey you! 75fps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... YOU'RE CHEATING!!!" lol.. we actually take a lot of things into consideration before we start pointing fingers here and there


Of course I understand that you would naturally compare your scores against others and a discrepancy that large is certainly worth looking into, and again I'm not trying to argue that his score was legit. I was speaking more as a new comer to the benchmarking scene here seeing someone called out for cheating with some sort of tweaking that has yet to be identified (but I'm sure easily found with some searching). I guess a 7 fps difference is enough to prove that someone is using a tweak that is not allowed? Again excuse my ignorance here, I'm only looking at the facts as they are presented.

Honestly I think it would be better if it was discussed out in the open, we're all big boys here with access to Google. If we want to I'm sure we can find numerous "tweaks" some "legal" and some not, how is anyone (especially someone new to the bench marking game like myself) to know what is and what isn't allowed? I'm grateful for the discussion that was had about the driver tweaks as it makes it clear for new comers like myself what we are allowed to do. Was he using a third party app to change driver settings or messing with the way valley calculates your score? Is there any way to detect these disallowed tools other than the large discrepancy in clock/fps ratio?

I can respect that you'd rather not bring it to light, however it's a little late for that now. Pretending like it doesn't exist isn't going to help anyone IMO. I've heard people talk about "game booster" programs that close background processes etc, are there some that do more than this and go so far as driver tweaks or something that would be considered cheating? If that's the case then I'm sure some here have used them without even knowing they were breaking the rules, just like what happened with the driver quality setting fiasco. I think it would be prudent to not only list what is allowed tweaking in the OP, but also what is not allowed as far as specific programs. I understand that the onus should be on the submitter to understand what the tweaks they are using actually do, but I also believe that such information should also be open and available for discussion and to let people know they should not be used in this thread.

Anyone else like the idea of a disallowed programs list or does everyone agree it's better keeping such things in the dark?

I apologize for saying that people were throwing accusations around, I was just disheartened to see a post get rejected when I didn't see any evidence of cheating other than a clock/fps ratio discrepancy. I suppose in my haste, I did not take into account how large a discrepancy it was, combined with my understanding that (through my own testing) just optimizing your OS/hardware can net you a few fps at the same clock speeds, so I assumed a 7fps difference was possible. I guess that's to much of a difference?

Again please excuse my ignorance, I'm just trying to get involved in the discussion.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Form filled


Nice score James! Are those running in your 900D build? Pics?









To make it easier for everyone to compare scores, can you add this info to your submission post please?

Code:



Code:


User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Nice score James! Are those running in your 900D build? Pics?


Yes sir, pics soon


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Of course I understand that you would naturally compare your scores against others and a discrepancy that large is certainly worth looking into, and again I'm not trying to argue that his score was legit. I was speaking more as a new comer to the benchmarking scene here seeing someone called out for cheating with some sort of tweaking that has yet to be identified (but I'm sure easily found with some searching). I guess a 7 fps difference is enough to prove that someone is using a tweak that is not allowed? Again excuse my ignorance here, I'm only looking at the facts as they are presented.
> 
> Honestly I think it would be better if it was discussed out in the open, we're all big boys here with access to Google. If we want to I'm sure we can find numerous "tweaks" some "legal" and some not, how is anyone (especially someone new to the bench marking game like myself) to know what is and what isn't allowed? I'm grateful for the discussion that was had about the driver tweaks as it makes it clear for new comers like myself what we are allowed to do. Was he using a third party app to change driver settings or messing with the way valley calculates your score? Is there any way to detect these disallowed tools other than the large discrepancy in clock/fps ratio?
> 
> I can respect that you'd rather not bring it to light, however it's a little late for that now. Pretending like it doesn't exist isn't going to help anyone IMO. I've heard people talk about "game booster" programs that close background processes etc, are there some that do more than this and go so far as driver tweaks or something that would be considered cheating? If that's the case then I'm sure some here have used them without even knowing they were breaking the rules, just like what happened with the driver quality setting fiasco. I think it would be prudent to not only list what is allowed tweaking in the OP, but also what is not allowed as far as specific programs. I understand that the onus should be on the submitter to understand what the tweaks they are using actually do, but I also believe that such information should also be open and available for discussion and to let people know they should not be used in this thread.
> 
> *Anyone else like the idea of a disallowed programs list or does everyone agree it's better keeping such things in the dark?*
> 
> I apologize for saying that people were throwing accusations around, I was just disheartened to see a post get rejected when I didn't see any evidence of cheating other than a clock/fps ratio discrepancy. I suppose in my haste, I did not take into account how large a discrepancy it was, combined with my understanding that (through my own testing) just optimizing your OS/hardware can net you a few fps at the same clock speeds, so I assumed a 7fps difference was possible. I guess that's to much of a difference?
> 
> Again please excuse my ignorance, I'm just trying to get involved in the discussion.


i see that you don't really reason much before you type essays online. Let me make it easy for you to understand with an example.

If Mazda was hosting a racing competition, and they state *"ONLY MAZDA CARS ALLOWED"*, that would mean on the "Allowed" list, the only thing you see there is *Mazda* right?... Does that mean they should have a "Disallowed" list with EVERY other car brand on it?.







... It's common sense Mister. Use what is stated that you can use, and forget about any other thing.

There are a million and one software's you can use to "better" your score, but it has already been stated that 3rd party applications are not allowed (applications that interfere with how valley runs, not your system). Applications like game-booster do not affect valley, it basically does what you can do by yourself if you go into your task manager and manually kill processes that you don't need.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Didn't you know about the NV control panel? What the heck? I hardly use my 680 rig and I figured it out. All recent NV scores are set to disable AA and [email protected]#$%^&
> 
> How's that fair for AMD users???????????????????????
> 
> You didn't know this?
> 
> Tweaks should be banned and recent scores scrubbed. What a cluster this is. And now I got idiots questioning me lol. Let me run benches w/o AA and we'll see where the fps lands.


Your so full of it, making out you knew them settings where changed but 1 hour before wasting your time watching my YouTube video screenshotting my settings out which have turnt out to be normal and your saying you knew anyway. Your either a idiot or sad and still yet to explains your +6fps with the same clocks or you can keep changing the subject.


----------



## Jpmboy

'nough said... move on.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> i see that you don't really reason much before you type essays online. Let me make it easy for you to understand with an example.
> 
> If Mazda was hosting a racing competition, and they state *"ONLY MAZDA CARS ALLOWED"*, that would mean on the "Allowed" list, the only thing you see there is *Mazda* right?... Does that mean they should have a "Disallowed" list with EVERY other car brand on it?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... It's common sense Mister. Use what is stated that you can use, and forget about any other thing.
> 
> There are a million and one software's you can use to "better" your score, but it has already been stated that 3rd party applications are not allowed (applications that interfere with how valley runs, not your system). Applications like game-booster do not affect valley, it basically does what you can do by yourself if you go into your task manager and manually kill processes that you don't need.


Earlier Rbbby258 linked to This thread which contains some "bench tweak" program that performs registry and service changes. It would be nice to know what it does and whether it's allowed or not hence my question about a list of disallowed programs.

Just because you don't understand my reasoning doesn't mean I don't have any . . . Thanks for your simplified explanation of the situation as you see it though, I completely understand and agree with you now . . .


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Earlier Rbbby258 linked to This thread which contains some "bench tweak" program that performs registry and service changes. It would be nice to know what it does and whether it's allowed or not hence my question about a list of disallowed programs.
> 
> Just because you don't understand my reasoning doesn't mean I don't have any . . . Thanks for your simplified explanation of the situation as you see it though, I completely understand and agree with you now . . .


They are for 3dmark, they would have to be tested to see the difference. I posted them to show tsm that 3dmark can be tweaked as apparently it wasn't possible.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont want to see mid 50's for a 770, 60fps and up overclock that ....


Wont happen.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I dunno, if every other score with a similar setup (ie CPU, video card etc) is around a certain number then somebody comes along with the same type of setup bragging about a score that is somehow 15% faster than everybody else's at the same sort of clock speeds obviously people are going to go "huh?" I mean that's basically the only way we have to police this thread because there is no certification process. Significant outliers should be scrutinized and it should be up to the poster to PROVE they didn't do something outside the rules, not the other way around. That's what's nice about having such a large data set, we know around what scores people should be getting with what hardware...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I dunno, if every other score with a similar setup (ie CPU, video card etc) is around a certain number then somebody comes along with the same type of setup bragging about a score that is somehow 15% faster than everybody else's at the same sort of clock speeds obviously people are going to go "huh?" I mean that's basically the only way we have to police this thread because there is no certification process. Significant outliers should be scrutinized and it should be up to the poster to PROVE they didn't do something outside the rules, not the other way around. That's what's nice about having such a large data set, we know around what scores people should be getting with what hardware...


^^This + rep Eric.

I asked for mod help about this issue and they don't seem to care AT ALL, have you seen a single mod help here? NO

This is the response I had from one of the mod I trusted the most.

Quote:


> To me, the thread is off the rails with all the accusations and snide remarks going back and forth. This is why *HWBot has the rules that it has*. Inferring that someone is a cheater isn't really good enough. Unless you can conclusively show it, you are on a slippery slope into thread-hell. Without crystal clear guidelines, *you invite trouble*. Indecisiveness allows things to fester. Too fractious for me. Since I have unsubscribed and have little to nil desire to try to make sense of the slanging match, I make no judgement call whatsoever.
> 
> No desire to engage in this debate. No desire to be inflamed or flamed. Sorry.










Of course we don't have Hwbot, and like Eric said, I'm pretty sure that this thread is big enough with a lot of sensed members to spot the cheaters with no need of Hwbot, we have all the info and tools, we have all forms recorded

Every information is there (800 saved scores since the creation of the form)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdHJuUkwyTzMyWWlzRFRYMWhsc1htNHc&output=html&widget=true

I think our members are a very good investigators.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I dunno, if every other score with a similar setup (ie CPU, video card etc) is around a certain number then somebody comes along with the same type of setup bragging about a score that is somehow 15% faster than everybody else's at the same sort of clock speeds obviously people are going to go "huh?" I mean that's basically the only way we have to police this thread because there is no certification process. Significant outliers should be scrutinized and it should be up to the poster to PROVE they didn't do something outside the rules, not the other way around. That's what's nice about having such a large data set, we know around what scores people should be getting with what hardware...


^^^ This and it should center on overclocking the card in the first place. Not everyone can or is able to overclock their cards the same and that should be pretty clear. Better oc's are going to get better numbers and should score around the same aside from throttling. Someone scoring a lot better at similar clocks are obviously doing something else to enhance their score. It's just sad it's become more about tweaking and less about oc'ing. Top 5 cards in any catagory deserves some recognition, just for being able to overclock them to that point. It seems like it's all about that top spot though, regardless how it's gotten.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> ^^^ This and it should center on overclocking the card in the first place. Not everyone can or is able to overclock their cards the same and that should be pretty clear. Better oc's are going to get better numbers and should score around the same aside from throttling. Someone scoring a lot better at similar clocks are obviously doing something else to enhance their score. It's just sad it's become more about tweaking and less about oc'ing. Top 5 cards in any catagory deserves some recognition, just for being able to overclock them to that point. It seems like it's all about that top spot though, regardless how it's gotten.


I still think tweaking is not the focus here. Overclocking is. Tweaking will just put everyone on the same level.

When I oced my GTX 780, I just tweaked the nvidia panel as the tutorial mentionned and it *took me 5 minutes*. Also set Windows to classic and closed as many useless applications that I could (Using msconfig startup) .

But overclocking my card and my rig to reach the 79,2fps took me *literaly two days to achieve*. Tests after tests after tests. My girlfriend couldn't stand the Valley melody anymore, lol.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I still think tweaking is not the focus here. Overclocking is. Tweaking will just put everyone on the same level.
> 
> When I oced my GTX 780, I just tweaked the nvidia panel as the tutorial mentionned and it *took me 5 minutes*. Also set Windows to classic and closed as many useless applications that I could (Using msconfig startup) .
> 
> But overclocking my card and my rig to reach the 79,2fps took me *literaly two days to achieve*. Tests after tests after tests. My girlfriend couldn't stand the Valley melody anymore, lol.


Absolutely, so EVERYBODY, lets get back on the topic of oc'ing, all ths tweak talk needs to disappear.









Luckily I have the entire basement or I would definately be single. It's not the music but dozen Delta's that would do me in! However, between the second matrix and the Caselabs box that may show up, I could be yet!


----------



## sdmf74

sdmf74

I5 [email protected]

660ti 1398/3654

38,8 FPS Score 1625


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> But overclocking my card and my rig to reach the 79,2fps took me *literaly two days to achieve*. Tests after tests after tests. My girlfriend couldn't stand the Valley melody anymore, lol.


Hey now, we all know to turn off Valleys sound for that extra .1 frames.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> sdmf74
> 
> I5 [email protected]
> 
> 660ti 1398/3654
> 
> 38,8 FPS Score 1625
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your score seems extremely low what the hell? That's what my 7950 gets at stock, and your 660Ti is running a crapload of clocks. . .


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Karlitos I kinda agree with the mod you quoted.

I love this thread and have been following from the beginning and appreciate all the work you have done.
The only thing that kinda irks me is the tweaks.

In my opinion any true test of a graphics cards capabilities would include overclocking and setting all quality settings to max or leave everything at stock.
Otherwise whats the point?
To me the graphs become meaningless when people start messing with lowering the Quality settings or turning of the sound to me thats just cheating and not representative of the hardwares true potential.
I will still direct friends who are buying hardware to this thread to see the cards and how they perform.
There is still a lot of valid information in this thread but its quickly falling apart i think and needs tougher rules to follow.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Karlitos I kinda agree with the mod you quoted.
> 
> I love this thread and have been following from the beginning and appreciate all the work you have done.
> The only thing that kinda irks me is the tweaks.
> 
> In my opinion any true test of a graphics cards capabilities would include overclocking and setting all quality settings to max or leave everything at stock.
> Otherwise whats the point?
> To me the graphs become meaningless when people start messing with lowering the Quality settings or turning of the sound to me thats just cheating and not representative of the hardwares true potential.
> I will still direct friends who are buying hardware to this thread to see the cards and how they perform.
> There is still a lot of valid information in this thread but its quickly falling apart i think and needs tougher rules to follow.


FtW420 is part of Hwbot team and he tweaked since the begginning because it is permitted everywhere. The graphs are made using the average. *I really don't think the graphs are becoming meaningless because people get a 1-3 fs boost with limited tweaks.*

*The average of:*

Low scores
Mid scores
High scores
No tweaks
With tweaks
High OC
Low OC

With all the info we have, even if someone gain 2 fps with tweaks, it will never change the average so the info is still good.

And the mod I am referring about would also allow tweaks because he also did it in the thread.

I already showed an example of how the average is affected. If I add 10 unbelievable scores of HD 7970 with 70 fps. The average won't even budge because we have some many results.

HENCE, why I do the average. The best representation of what cards can do.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Karlitos I kinda agree with the mod you quoted.
> 
> I love this thread and have been following from the beginning and appreciate all the work you have done.
> The only thing that kinda irks me is the tweaks.
> 
> In my opinion any true test of a graphics cards capabilities would include overclocking and setting all quality settings to max or leave everything at stock.
> Otherwise whats the point?
> To me the graphs become meaningless when people start messing with lowering the Quality settings or turning of the sound to me thats just cheating and not representative of the hardwares true potential.
> I will still direct friends who are buying hardware to this thread to see the cards and how they perform.
> There is still a lot of valid information in this thread but its quickly falling apart i think and needs tougher rules to follow.


With due respect to yours and other's opinions, we have already had this debate. There is no easy solution, and nothing will satisfy everyone. Turning the sound on or off doesn't make any difference, and show me a screen shot where you can point out the quality difference between using the driver adjustments in the op vs. not using them.

The point was that in a benching thread it is assumed you can make standard available adjustments to the official released drivers. The changes listed in the op will get you a few fps, and there is no way to know if people use them or not.

Those that disagree with the majority here in allowing standard driver choice adjustments are free to start their own thread and have everyone pinky swear that they are running defaults in their control panel, then you can spend all the time you want arguing whether someone changed those settings or not.

I honestly understand your point of view, but the thread had this debate, so let's move on please. Karlitos is doing a great job with the thread, and doing the best he can to satisfy everyone which is obviously not easy.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

New Submission:

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz / 1900MHz -- 85.8 -- 3589:*


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> New Submission:
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz / 1900MHz -- 85.8 -- 3589:*


A question if I may, does the 5.2 on your 3970 help the score much vs. say a 4.9 or 5.0? I have been going on the assumption that a higher chip oc is more important with multiple gpus. As in a really high chip oc definitely would make a difference with two Titans or 780s but not so much of a difference with a single card. Nice score by the way.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Not really, look:



But 5.2GHz sounds more impressive, doesn't it?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> A question if I may, does the 5.2 on your 3970 help the score much vs. say a 4.9 or 5.0? I have been going on the assumption that a higher chip oc is more important with multiple gpus. As in a really high chip oc definitely would make a difference with two Titans or 780s but not so much of a difference with a single card. Nice score by the way.


I have to say I did see it contribute to my score with multi gpus. With single gpu it doesn't do much if anything for me.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Your score seems extremely low what the hell? That's what my 7950 gets at stock, and your 660Ti is running a crapload of clocks. . .


Seriously I did a quick scan of all the 660ti's in the graphs and my score was one of the highest, at least I thought????
my second run wasnt much better 40,5 1696


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> A question if I may, does the 5.2 on your 3970 help the score much vs. say a 4.9 or 5.0? I have been going on the assumption that a higher chip oc is more important with multiple gpus. As in a really high chip oc definitely would make a difference with two Titans or 780s but not so much of a difference with a single card. Nice score by the way.


From 4.5 Ghz to 5Ghz and memory from 1600mhz to 1866mhz, I gained only 0.2fps with the same GPU OC.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Seriously I did a quick scan of all the 660ti's in the graphs and my score was one of the highest, at least I thought????


Erm it's really not high at all for the clocks you're running.

Here's a guy who broke 41FPS with 1100MHz on the core. . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/640_20#post_19319145


----------



## justanoldman

Thanks to the three of you guys, that helps me in assessing chip vs gpu power, +rep.


----------



## KaRLiToS

We have very few GTX 780 results so far but look at the correlation with the CPU


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Wont happen.


it already did buddy


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Erm it's really not high at all for the clocks you're running.
> 
> Here's a guy who broke 41FPS with 1100MHz on the core. . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/640_20#post_19319145


sh#t I think I posted the wrong clocks should have said 1111mhz and 1827mhz


----------



## sdmf74

sdmf74 [email protected] 660ti 1111mhz/1827mhz 40,5 1696


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Need MOAR!!


Cant seem to push more. Will try another time. Meantime enjoy sli like i intended:thumb:


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it already did buddy


60fps?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks everyone, this update went smootly cause everyone respected everything









Follow the rules before posting please

I did some updates on some graphs to add the GTX 780 Tri-SLI average and add the GTX 770 on the price performance graph.

578 entries









/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!











*Great price performance so far for the GTX 770*









(Oh and by the way I priced the GTX 770 at *405$* since most of them are at 399$ and some others (less) are between 410$ and 419$ )


----------



## Joa3d43

*...looks like I missed a lot of "the fun"*, but then we already had a discussion on that (my 2 cents back then: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4890 )

...I add once again that I very much feel for Karlitos who has built and maintains an incredibly useful, content-rich and busy thread...the time it takes for upkeep (never mind new additions) is 'significant' and I would not want to have all that tainted by questionable tactics...it also hurts folks (many others, myself included) who have spent a lot of time building a system that 'outperforms', not 'out-tweaks'

..that said, in moment I'll add two posts: 'Day 2' with my new Quadfire 7990ies (still locked for now at 1100 / 1575) and also some technical 'hints' about my (in)famous, 'outlying' Quad 670ies...I feel generous as my birthday is 'around this time (not today, though)'









*EDIT: What the #@!!& ?* 320.18 NVidia drivers damaging CPUs ??? http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbTQY5w4H1J


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 60fps?


62 fps


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 62 fps


Under normal means of cooling? And verified tweaking? Show me please.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I asked for mod help about this issue and they don't seem to care AT ALL, have you seen a single mod help here? NO
> 
> This is the response I had from one of the mod I trusted the most.


Quote:


> ]Quote:
> To me, the thread is off the rails with all the accusations and snide remarks going back and forth. This is why HWBot has the rules that it has. Inferring that someone is a cheater isn't really good enough. Unless you can conclusively show it, you are on a slippery slope into thread-hell. Without crystal clear guidelines, you invite trouble. Indecisiveness allows things to fester. Too fractious for me. Since I have unsubscribed and have little to nil desire to try to make sense of the slanging match, I make no judgement call whatsoever.
> 
> No desire to engage in this debate. No desire to be inflamed or flamed. Sorry.


i honestly think the mod's did not want to help because he already went over this, also to me it seems you doing fine regulating this thread. good work karlitos! this is the best thread anywhere for comparing cards +100


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Under normal means of cooling? *And verified tweaking?* Show me please.


----------



## VettePilot

So my card seems to not allow anything over 1189mhz with a +83 offset. I reclocked it at +13 offset steps and =91 made it through an entire run of valley then the score came up and it failed. The gpu clock was still at 1189 so I tried it again at +104 and it just went back to stock clocks. I had the voltage at 1.187 and power target at 106%. Temps never got above 55c. So the card has a block at 1189mhz? Or I need more voltage? This is on the stock bios also.


----------



## Rangerjr1

That 62FPS made by rbby?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Under normal means of cooling? And verified tweaking? Show me please.


lol according to the rules his score seems legit

ps: u and sugarhell must be best friends







u named your rigs after one another lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*


i cant help my self sometimes (when ranger1 steps in the room)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol according to the rules his score seems legit
> 
> ps: u and sugarhell must be best friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u named your rigs after one another lol


Was this score submitted by rbby?

Also that time when you claimed my matrix was "weak" you used dirty tricks to achieve that score >:O


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Was this score submitted by rbby?


yes


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes


Lol


----------



## Jpmboy

So I'm about to buy one of these boards, favoring the WS mainly for the cpu compatability and no chipset fan. Both boards have a MB connector to add power to the PCIE lanes. On the RIVE it is labeled EZ_PLUG_1 and on the p9x79-E WS it is labeled EATX12V_1. Both do not look to have a 6-pin pcie form factor? My power supplies (silverstone 1500 and PC Power & Cooling 1200) do not have a 6-pin, very old, form factor MB connector... Yes, i will be using multiple cards (why else get either of these boards? )
Anybody here using this power socket on their rive or WS?
Waiting to pull the trigger on the purchase when in know wth this socket is.

(Started a thread on this this morning... Only one ans=idk' so figured there are a bunch of rive users here)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol


lol u like my sig rig


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol u like my sig rig


My PC will win ANY game without tweaked drivers and single GPU









With a few exceptions ofcourse like skyrim or starcraft lol OBSOLETE GAMES BTW WHEN IT COMES TO BENCHMARKING WHOLE SYSTEM PERFORMANCE!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> My PC will win ANY game without tweaked drivers and single GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a few exceptions ofcourse like skyrim or starcraft lol OBSOLETE GAMES BTW WHEN IT COMES TO BENCHMARKING WHOLE SYSTEM PERFORMANCE!


bahahahahahahaha i wish my friend seanj76 was here he would tell you! lol


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> good work karlitos! this is the best thread anywhere for comparing cards +100


+1 to that


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So I'm about to buy one of these boards, favoring the WS mainly for the cpu compatability and no chipset fan. Both boards have a MB connector to add power to the PCIE lanes. On the RIVE it is labeled EZ_PLUG_1 and on the p9x79-E WS it is labeled EATX12V_1. Both do not look to have a 6-pin pcie form factor? My power supplies (silverstone 1500 and PC Power & Cooling 1200) do not have a 6-pin, very old, form factor MB connector... Yes, i will be using multiple cards (why else get either of these boards? )
> Anybody here using this power socket on their rive or WS?
> Waiting to pull the trigger on the purchase when in know wth this socket is.
> 
> (Started a thread on this this morning... Only one ans=idk' so figured there are a bunch of rive users here)


Yes it is a 6-pin PCie connector in both cases, both boards. I custom made a "molex to 6-pin PCIe" connector for this power plug on my Rive

I routed the cable from the top of the board and in the cable management compartment on the back. No PSU Pcie connectors will never be long enough to reach this plug if you go from behind the motherboard tray.

Thanks to everyone for this thread


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes it is a 6-pin PCie connector in both cases, both boards. I custom made a "molex to 6-pin PCIe" connector for this power plug.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for this thread


Thanks K. I'm going with the WS.


----------



## Joa3d43

...ended up watching the exciting end of the Montreal F1, now those boys wring a lot out of their 'hardware'







*...'Day 2' with the new 7990ies*...and they are a lot of fun with a pinch of frustration...ended up uninstalling 'Trixx, Afterburner and Gigabyte OC' for now and solely use 'CCC' with max on P/T and clocks as the bios is definitely locked down for clocks above 1100 GPUs /1575 mem...

*Joa3d43* -- i7 *3970X* -- *Quadfire 7990s* -- *FPS=160.1* -- *SCORE = 6697*



...I think there is much more speed to be had as the cards have not shown a single crash / artifact...need to work on the bios (and w-c cooling, EK makes a variety of nice blocks for them). For now, three old 'Sunson' server fans help a lot (140mm x 40mm, 3k rpm)....also switched back to two PSUs in tandem (both single-rail Corsairs) for a total of up to 2050w...those two 7990ies alone pull around 1000w, the CPU at the speeds I am at now at least 410w...

...re MrTooshort's earlier post, on my system, raising clocks by 100 to 125 via multi / bclk can add as much as 3 FPS, likely because I run 4 GPUs where CPU bottlenecks can become an issue. In addition, it is not just about clocks for the CPU but also whether I use strap100 vs strap125 w/extra BCLKs on top, affecting main memory running at 2333 to above 2400 MHz....and FSB rising from 3xxx to 5 GHz or more, depending on additional BCLKs...was trying to break '6700', but this is all I can do with a 'cold night' system on boot-up at and extra cooling until I touch the BIOS...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> New Submission:
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz / 1900MHz -- 85.8 -- 3589:*


You're catching up fast! Have you vmodded that card? If not you're starting to make my card look weak for the the work I put into it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...looks like I missed a lot of "the fun"*, but then we already had a discussion on that (my 2 cents back then: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4890 )
> 
> ...I add once again that I very much feel for Karlitos who has built and maintains an incredibly useful, content-rich and busy thread...the time it takes for upkeep (never mind new additions) is 'significant' and I would not want to have all that tainted by questionable tactics...it also hurts folks (many others, myself included) who have spent a lot of time building a system that 'outperforms', not 'out-tweaks'
> 
> ..that said, in moment I'll add two posts: 'Day 2' with my new Quadfire 7990ies (still locked for now at 1100 / 1575) and also some technical 'hints' about my (in)famous, 'outlying' Quad 670ies...I feel generous as my birthday is 'around this time (not today, though)'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: What the #@!!& ?* 320.18 NVidia drivers damaging CPUs ??? http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbTQY5w4H1J


It happened before a couple years ago, there was an nvidia beta driver where the auto fan did not work properly, worked fine for me with a water cooled gpu at the time, but quite a few people on stock air cooling ended up with cooked cards.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Was this score submitted by rbby?
> 
> Also that time when you claimed my matrix was "weak" you used dirty tricks to achieve that score >:O


You're the one that said you broke your matrix because it was "weak" and the worst card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol u like my sig rig


So you 're the one who made Ranger break his Matrix? Truth finally comes out.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...looks like I missed a lot of "the fun"*, but then we already had a discussion on that (my 2 cents back then: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4890 )
> 
> ...I add once again that I very much feel for Karlitos who has built and maintains an incredibly useful, content-rich and busy thread...the time it takes for upkeep (never mind new additions) is 'significant' and I would not want to have all that tainted by questionable tactics...it also hurts folks (many others, myself included) who have spent a lot of time building a system that 'outperforms', not 'out-tweaks'
> 
> ..that said, in moment I'll add two posts: 'Day 2' with my new Quadfire 7990ies (still locked for now at 1100 / 1575) and also some technical 'hints' about my (in)famous, 'outlying' Quad 670ies...I feel generous as my birthday is 'around this time (not today, though)'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: What the #@!!& ?* 320.18 NVidia drivers damaging CPUs ??? http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbTQY5w4H1J


damn, i had played batlefield 3 one round with those artifacts with my 680gtx







At that time it was fun, strange colors







but now i see that was not so good for my gpu


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *
> - snip -
> 
> ..that said, in moment I'll add* *two* posts: 'Day 2' with my new Quadfire 7990ies (still locked for now at 1100 / 1575) and also some technical 'hints' about my (in)famous, 'outlying' Quad 670ies...I feel generous as my birthday is 'around this time (not today, though)'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: What the #@!!& ?* 320.18 NVidia drivers damaging CPUs ??? http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbTQY5w4H1J


...gorgeous Sunday here...church, barbecue and draft horse 'apply re-supply' visits took a bit longer and getting ready for a dinner engagement... some of the technical 'hints' about my (in)famous, 'outlying' Quad 670ies will come later tonight / early tomorrow...I want to make sure to include enough surrounding technical info so that the more 'enthusiastic folks' don't fry their Keplers because of missing 'technical conditions'


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...looks like I missed a lot of "the fun"*, but then we already had a discussion on that (my 2 cents back then: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4890 )
> 
> ...I add once again that I very much feel for Karlitos who has built and maintains an incredibly useful, content-rich and busy thread...the time it takes for upkeep (never mind new additions) is 'significant' and I would not want to have all that tainted by questionable tactics...it also hurts folks (many others, myself included) who have spent a lot of time building a system that 'outperforms', not 'out-tweaks'
> 
> ..that said, in moment I'll add two posts: 'Day 2' with my new Quadfire 7990ies (still locked for now at 1100 / 1575) and also some technical 'hints' about my (in)famous, 'outlying' Quad 670ies...I feel generous as my birthday is 'around this time (not today, though)'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: What the #@!!& ?* 320.18 NVidia drivers damaging CPUs ??? http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbTQY5w4H1J


wow I thought there was a problem with my overclock when I got those artifacts in Bioshock but I've been stable on BF3 for the past 2-3 months with older drivers...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> wow I thought there was a problem with my overclock when I got those artifacts in Bioshock but I've been stable on BF3 for the past 2-3 months with older drivers...


I was in the middle of downloading that driver when I read all of this..........not installing that one then............Phew !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ^^This + rep Eric.
> *I think our members are a very good investigators*.


here, here! what's so thin about all this is that underlying a tweaked/hacked result is inherently slower hardware... okay, doh


----------



## kx11

KX11 -- 3960x @4.3GHz -- GTX 780 sli @1089Mhz -- 116.4-- 4868



gpus are not OC ( using stock bios + GPU Boost 2.0 )


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So my card seems to not allow anything over 1189mhz with a +83 offset. I reclocked it at +13 offset steps and =91 made it through an entire run of valley then the score came up and it failed. The gpu clock was still at 1189 so I tried it again at +104 and it just went back to stock clocks. I had the voltage at 1.187 and power target at 106%. Temps never got above 55c. So the card has a block at 1189mhz? Or I need more voltage? This is on the stock bios also.


Yes you most likely need more voltage.

Looking forward to my 3820 and x79 board getting here this week, awfully impatient


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> You're the one that said you broke your matrix because it was "weak" and the worst card.
> So you 're the one who made Ranger break his Matrix? Truth finally comes out.


I would break any card if a 670 REALLY beat me, it turns out he used dirty tweaks to do it. He doesnt have a chance now though









My new card (Ref Card) Overclocks a lot better than the Matrix did. Ironic isnt it?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Yes you most likely need more voltage.
> 
> Looking forward to my 3820 and x79 board getting here this week, awfully impatient


I figured but when I tried to flash the bios and save the stock one in nvflash I got an error regarding PCI block corrupted and I know a few others have said they got the same error but did not say how they fixed it.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I figured but when I tried to flash the bios and save the stock one in nvflash I got an error regarding PCI block corrupted and I know a few others have said they got the same error but did not say how they fixed it.


Send one of those user's a pm, haven't personally run into that error. I used gpu-z to save the stock bios, pretty sure they point out how to do so using gpu-z in the 780 club thread. GL


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I would break any card if a 670 REALLY beat me, it turns out he used dirty tweaks to do it. He doesnt have a chance now though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new card (Ref Card) Overclocks a lot better than the Matrix did. Ironic isnt it?


All in good fun. Glad you got a good card now. That mateix must
have been a fluke, my second one is just as good as the first.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Send one of those user's a pm, haven't personally run into that error. I used gpu-z to save the stock bios, pretty sure they point out how to do so using gpu-z in the 780 club thread. GL


Ya I have to find those posts again. I did save the bios in gpu-z but it saves it as a .bin not .rom so is it ok to change it to .rom?


----------



## SeekerZA

Single GTX680 run. SLI disabled via nvidia control panel.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I would love to see more GTX 770 results.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I would love to see more GTX 770 results.


770 SLI would be coming in 2 days from me


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Single GTX680 run. SLI disabled via nvidia control panel.


single 670 FTW


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> single 670 FTW


what can you get with sli enabled









EDIT: whoops double post


----------



## 03threefiftyz

New best on a much lower cpu clock. Just the tweaks listed in the OP, nothing fancy.

[email protected] 770 1335/2040---57.4---2401



For now, I can't seem to get this much memory out of the card with more CPU OC'ing. Working on it, though.


----------



## skyn3t

I could not wait any longer till my RiG get's ready to setup my new loop and hardware. so I build a $hitier test bench last night and swapped my both ACX with my Hydro's and dang it flying now.

KaRLiToS here we come 780's In Da House. top 14 on Dual please









skyn3t test bench


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Single GTX680 run. SLI disabled via nvidia control panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> New best on a much lower cpu clock. Just the tweaks listed in the OP, nothing fancy.
> 
> [email protected] 770 1250/2040---57.4---2401
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I can't seem to get this much memory out of the card with more CPU OC'ing. Working on it, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> KX11 -- 3960x @4.3GHz -- GTX 780 sli @1089Mhz -- 116.4-- 4868
> 
> 
> 
> gpus are not OC ( using stock bios + GPU Boost 2.0 )


*Fill the form for an update.*

I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> New best on a much lower cpu clock. Just the tweaks listed in the OP, nothing fancy.
> 
> [email protected] 770 1250/2040---57.4---2401
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I can't seem to get this much memory out of the card with more CPU OC'ing. Working on it, though.


Jeez, memory works wonders in Valley. This beats my GTX 680 at 1502mhz core...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> Jeez, memory works wonders in Valley. This beats my GTX 680 at 1502mhz core...


I agree. I'm able to get my memory up to 1900Mhz. I'm sure that's at my advantage when getting a good score with my TITAN.


----------



## Salsal

photo.JPG 1937k .JPG file


For some reason I could not upload a screenshot so I uploaded an attachment instead

780 GTX SLI at 1160MHZ i7 3930k at 4.9GHZ

FPS 125.1
Score 5233
Min FPS 43.5
Max FPS 209.1

Rocking!!!

Once I get my Ek waterblocks in a few days, I'm hoping for more


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I agree. I'm able to get my memory up to 1900Mhz. I'm sure that's at my advantage when getting a good score with my TITAN.


Actually, are any of you guys wondering why there is such a poor effect of gpu clock with nvidia in this bench? K put the scatter plots from fewness on the op. with amd, the clock/fps relationships make sense, for nvidia it just does not... Unless someone wants to posit that with gk110 the gpu is far from saturated so its clock speed has little impact... Or maybe the drivers need some serious work? The slope of the scatter essentially provides the "impact factor".

A "what's wrong with this picture" moment.


----------



## rdr09

op, i do not own that 7950 anymore . . . just thought you should know. btw, the only tweak i knew back then was disable mse. joining this thread got rid of its whine. so, +rep to you gain.

GREAT JOB.


----------



## jderbs

any ideas why when I try to run 5760x1080 my GPUs are only running at 50%? This only happens in valley.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I never seem to get over 72-73% usage in Valley on a single 770 either...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> I never seem to get over 72-73% usage in Valley on a single 770 either...


thats weird you should be getting 99% Gpu usage with a single card


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> any ideas why when I try to run 5760x1080 my GPUs are only running at 50%? This only happens in valley.


Same for me at 4K unless i reduce the OC. Then both titans load to >90%. What also seemed to help was editing the bios to increase the power max (115% in my case).


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats weird you should be getting 99% Gpu usage with a single card


I failed. 99% gpu usage, but 72-73% power usage.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats weird you should be getting 99% Gpu usage with a single card
> 
> 
> 
> I failed. 99% gpu usage, but 72-73% power usage.
Click to expand...

nah, no fail









the GPU can be running at 100% usage (there is somethign to do during every clock cycle) while it does NOT need all the power it can have

also, power usage is a relative percentage, it depends on what max power value is set to in the vbios

with a stock bios, 100% = 250W, irrc (for a titan that is, wrong thread lol)

what bios are you running?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> I failed. 99% gpu usage, but 72-73% power usage.


lol my power usage hits 140%


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> nah, no fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the GPU can be running at 100% usage (there is somethign to do during every clock cycle) while it does NOT need all the power it can have
> 
> also, power usage is a relative percentage, it depends on what max power value is set to in the vbios
> 
> with a stock bios, 100% = 250W, irrc (for a titan that is, wrong thread lol)
> 
> what bios are you running?


Stock bios.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Same for me at 4K unless i reduce the OC. Then both titans load to >90%. What also seemed to help was editing the bios to increase the power max (115% in my case).


Strange. I have the power set to 115% with a modded bios already.


----------



## KaRLiToS

....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol my power usage hits 140%


when you poped it that high in the bios, what voltage cap did you use?


----------



## lilchronic

145% thats the max power target on my card @ stock. i just left it at that and use 1.212v
and it only goes that high in crysis 3 (140%)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 145% thats the max power target on my card @ stock. i just left it at that and use 1.212v
> and it only goes that high in crysis 3 (140%)


thanks. On the titan and ( i believe) the 780 bios' unless you mod the bios (or use one of the available ones) it's capped at 106%.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I openned a poll

*Should we require OSD display of the clocks?*

Such as this one.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I'm for it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I openned a poll
> *Should we require OSD display of the clocks?*
> Such as this one.


okay... i'm a noob not using afterburner... does precision do this? (if yes... i vote yes)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay... i'm a noob not using afterburner... does precision do this? (if yes... i vote yes)


Yes any OSD is accepted.

Aida64
MSI afterburner
EVGA precison X
Trixx
ETC ETC ETC...............
But this will help us. Its especially Nvidia cards that don't show the correct clocks in Valley, I notice that only the GTX 780 is okay.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I openned a poll
> 
> *Should we require OSD display of the clocks?*
> 
> Such as this one.


...I am all for it, especially as w/NVidia and boost, the Valley GPU clock display (unlike VRAM) was usually out to lunch with my Quad-SLI 670ies...it would show my lead / fastest card (Gigabyte WF3 OC) dead last, almost a 90 MHz slower than the three Asus - presumably because of differing BIOS treatments by Asus and Giga...just keep in mind that showing OSD will require the parent app to run, which some claim will slow the bench a bit...

...as to cleaner than HWBot, not sure what you mean...BUT: Good news...there is at least a discussion now at HWBot (no decision yet) as to adding 'Valley'. If it comes t pass, I hope they do an HWBot programming wrapper and create a custom app like they already do with Heaven, Aquamark etc which solves some of the concerns I have seen expressed here...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes any OSD is accepted.
> 
> Aida64
> MSI afterburner
> EVGA precison X
> Trixx
> ETC ETC ETC...............
> But this will help us. Its especially Nvidia cards that don't show the correct clocks in Valley, I notice that only the GTX 780 is okay.


for the titan - The clocks with the TI bios (svl7's) show correctly. the stock (or mod) SC bios (1005) and ref bios, GK110 roms for the titans do not. Anyway, i'm trying to figure out how precisionX will do the OSD??


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, was going to post that. The TI bios shows correct clocks on Valley but none of the other bios's I've tried...


----------



## Jpmboy

I don't think precisionX will overlay clocks...?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't think precisionX will overlay clocks...?


I just checked and I don't think either.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I just checked and I don't think either.


have you updated the top dual card's if yes i think my last response bug out








i cannot see myself on slot 14 on dual card.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> have you updated the top dual card's if yes i think my last response bug out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot see myself on slot 14 on dual card.


I have not updated today. I will do it tomorrow for sure.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

What's the easiest way to screen capture with OSD visible?


----------



## lilchronic

percision x osd + aida 64


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> percision x osd + aida 64


nice picture - how? you have to have both aid64 (







) AND precisionX running?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice picture - how? you have to have both aid64 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) AND precisionX running?


lol wrong pic i fixed it here's another


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice picture - how? you have to have both aid64 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) AND precisionX running?


i guess used screen capture built in presicion


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## 03threefiftyz

With a bunch of processes running and the card not liking 1335 at the moment (fine earlier today







)..


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


...very nice score







...(and nice desktop pic)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...(and nice desktop pic)


Thanks, here's the full thing


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks, here's the full thing


Thanks !


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks, here's the full thing


Do you have a 1080p version of that?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Do you have a 1080p version of that?


Here's the actual file, a couple of them, just crop in MS Paint.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









...Now back on topic


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here's the actual file, a couple of them, just crop in MS Paint.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Now back on topic


Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Looking forward to seeing some haswell's showing in the charts...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, three 780's only getting 9 FPS more than my dual Titans? Was that max OC James?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, three 780's only getting 9 FPS more than my dual Titans? Was that max OC James?


Scale over 2 cards on valley for nvidia cards is bad. Amd has problem with scale too over 2 cards but not this bad


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i guess used screen capture built in presicion


I cant access the rig right now, but where is there a screen capture in precision? (Ya, i know prtscrn).


----------



## johntauwhare

johntauwhare -- i7 2770K at 5.2 - Zotac GTX 770 -- 1306 core -- 2000 (4000) mem -- FPS 56,8 -- score 2377

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...772700Kat521x77013062000_zps0aa6afca.png.html


----------



## 03threefiftyz

With Valley, I tend to score higher on 4.3ghz than when I bump up to 4.8ghz....not sure why.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I cant access the rig right now, but where is there a screen capture in precision? (Ya, i know prtscrn).


Go to the monitoring tab and assign a hot key....that's it.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> With Valley, I tend to score higher on 4.3ghz than when I bump up to 4.8ghz....not sure why.


CPU creating more heat and GPU throttling? idk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> With Valley, I tend to score higher on 4.3ghz than when I bump up to 4.8ghz....not sure why.


Have you checked 48 for correctable machine check errors? (Whea?). Causes the cpu stack to halt while it redoes the instruction to match checksums.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

It is usually within .3-.5fps regardless of cpu clock. The 4.8 setting is completely stable, but I suppose it is possible it is throttling down. I haven't really investigated it too much...


----------



## Joa3d43

.*..ok - lot's of stuff coming up for the 'technically minded'* ..







*.. Part 1*

...have been working on a longer post re 670ies, 7990s and 'efficiency' and will post that a bit later (my dog ate my homework spellchecker..)

...did a clean re-install of Catalyst 13.6 beta yesterday after taking out the Nvidia drivers for the 670ies >>> and then 3D for the 7990s did not work anymore ?!

...the first Valley run is per 'OP', 160.1 as before FPS but finally got to 6700. The second one is identical in every way OTHER THAN 'CCC' was set to 'standard' instead of 'performance'...net difference on a lean Win 7 64 / fresh CC came to *1.2 FPS*.

...for comparative purposes, added a Vantage and 3D11 run, same GPU clocks of QuadFire 7990- *1100* / *1575*


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...good grief, every time I am trying to finish what explains a lot, more of this..my Valley scores were with CPU slighlty above 5.2 and mem OVER 2400, my 3D11 were at 5.125 and mem at 2133


Valley is gpu benchmark. EVen if the cpu makes a difference its only 1-2 fps. Not bigger. Yet with 1100 you are so close to tsm score with 7970s at 1340. Now explain me this.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...good grief, every time I am trying to finish what explains a lot, more of this..my Valley scores were with CPU slighlty above 5.2 and mem OVER 2400, my 3D11 were at 5.125 and mem at 2133


tsm106 scores are with 5.1Ghz and 2400mhz RAM

*BUT*

With 1350 / 1800 mhz


----------



## Shaitan

Here is mine for single GTX 780


----------



## Joa3d43

*...ok Part 2...GK 104 670 / 'Kepler', 7990 and efficiency scores

LATE ADDITION*

Karlitos - Please post all the PMs under the heading 'hey man' / May 28, 2013 - the one where you state "if you beat my score..."

*AND*
"AMD BIOS"

...the first one was so shocking that I called an OCN editor that night wondering what to do...

..please post both PM series IN FULL - as you know that I have the counterparts.

Thank you in advance

Next: This exchange today is all over the place...and a lot of folks will have some egg on their face...

I spent literally several days pulling together the materials below because it is important that folks understand why what is happening...this constant hounding doesn't help matters - technical analysis does.

In addition: When I post at HWBot, I use HWBot rules...when I post at Valley, I use the 'OP' for Valley, and when I post at 'Heaven' I use their posted OP rules...you folks are mixing everything together...which confuses even more people.

I have had the 7990s for only a few days and know why the Heaven shot can cause you a headache...that is a completely separate issue I will deal with by posting a second shot w/tessellation off (instead of on extreme)...

That just leaves me to add that the thing below is big enough and I am now tired enough that I cannot edit it down further...and their may be typos and such - sorry about that

*HERE YOU GO*

...as promised some (though not all) tech tips for my quad 670ies...in the meantime I had some PMs which delayed things - instead of my quad 670ies (which scored way above any 680, 690 and most 7970ies, usually more or less matching 3 Titans) and which led to no end of speculation (and worse) in some quarters, now the problem seems to be the new Quad-fire 7990ies...which aren't even set up right yet as I had them for just a few days. I have shared 'some' though not all PMs with an editor when I first got them, but for now a bit of technical 'comparative analysis help folks along...

...the 7990ies sit in the same record braking (per below) efficient system that enabled the quad 670ies to score so high (6217 last posted, and 6262 in their last - for now - private run), even at lower clocks than some cards 'below it' - which is the norm, not the exception, for my systems as you will see. What were folks expecting would happen when that '670ies' system met some yummy 7990ies ?

Anyhow, all this made it into a much bigger piece...throw in some corporate responsibilities and a few special celebrations, and it all took a bit longer than I originally anticipated.

As I said before in an earlier post, in spite of a rather unique 'thinking' in this thread as of late which in my opinion threatens to damage it, there is no way you can prove a negative...but combined with techncial info, I hope we can make some good progress towards understanding some of the underlying technical bits.

I am also 'a bit more in your face' re some world records and so forth which I normally would express a bit more humbly. But they show an almost constant struggle...I hold multiple records at HWBot with the 670ies and now the 7990ies, with a good half of those achieved at (often far) lower clocks than surrounding scores...often, what I show you below was against competition running LN2 and so forth (I'm a water-cooler).

Yet my primary competitor is myself, whether here or elsewhere...there are scores I have not posted yet which would place me 'on top' in severl OCN bench threads, but I haven't bothered yet...I 1st want to find the time and finish setting up the new cards - which includes unlocking them (they have a dual BIOS w/switch)


Spoiler: Relevant Background: Spoiler!



...as I am running 5x GTX 670ies and now 2x 7990 dual GPU cards, I don't think I classify as a typical 'fan boy' who needs to prove s.th. about the 'green team' or the 'red team'...all those cards btw are spread over 3 primary and 5 secondary (3770 VM) machines...

I have been oc'ing systems for almost two decades just for fun and that actually led to a career in computing (I have a graduate degree in another analytical discipline). Once the 'computing bug' got a hold of me - young overclockers take note making a virtue out of a vice - a new path started. I head a software development firm for 15 years now. In addition, I am an executive director of a large international NGO , overseeing high end computer systems serving over 30 million users. That does not make me all-knowing, but it does provide me with good hardware and software background.

...a quick visit to what's in my sig about the 'Proto Ivy-e..].' build-log (just started and not yet seeded with several text segments) shows that there are two primary systems which are 'way different'...a place to really be *creative, celebrate the sheer joy of tinkering and overclocking and try stuff way outside* the box(es) that run quad Xeons and server clients in 160+ countries...the 670ies are part of that 'contraption' as are the '7990ies'

The outcome of these fun and games is here, filled with low clock / high efficiency runs









Tips on prepping 670ies

1sts step - cooling and card prep


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- I keep a very big and powerful water-loop for 'CPUs only' and certainly don't want to introduce between 800w and 1000w of additional heat energy into that, even though the loop could probably handle that.

- I move cards about and run various configs (SLI, tri-SLI, quad-SLI) between mobos...water-cooled cards would make that very cumbersome. However, I will likely add a w-c loop with custom blocks for the two 7990ies as that is not as involved as doing it for four cards.

- All 5 of the 670ies (4 Asus Direct CU ii, 1 Gigabyte WF3 OC) have custom PCBs and 'strong VRMs'...in order to utilize that more fully, I took apart all 5 to replace the 'TIM'. The first thing I noticed that on 2 of the 5 cards, the hold-down screws of the cooler-to-PCB were not torqued the same way (some were loose) and the factory TIM pattern showed some unevenness on the die...

After having delidded Ivy CPUs before, I knew how important good TIM is and also how careful 're-mounting' had to be to get a nice, even temp reading, please have a look at the temps in the lower right in this. ...took about 4 tries to 'get it right' and get the cores balanced when idling (load depends on, well, the specific load).



The TIM I use is Coollaboratory Ultra (liquid metal) which works tremendously well but has to be applied sparingly and cautiously as it is capacitive and conductive...furthermore, it likes to 'eat' unprotected aluminium...on the 4 Asus Direct CUiis, the copper heat pipes are flattened where they meet the GPU die, but in between are 'thin' stripes of aluminium...so I painted MX4 (my TIM of choice for non-liquid metal applications) on those thin stripes 1st - and so far, this attempt at isolating the aluminium from the CL-U seems to have worked, though I will check it again in a month or so. Bottom line: This operation lowered GPU temps by over 5 C under load.

- Referring once more to my 'proto Ivy-e' build, you'll see that the mobos are horizontally arranged / flat and the GPUs are 'standing up' instead of 'hanging down' (sorry for the crude description). That helps with the next step

...the 'hard' triple and quad SLI bridges are nicer looking and also have other advantages over the soft bridges, but one HUGE overriding disadvantage: They make the air-cooled cards choke each other, even with a proven nice solution such as offered by Asus via Direct CUii or Gigabyte via WF3 OC.

...I traded some CL liquid metal TIMs for a custom extra-long SLI flex bridge that increases the distance between the 1st and 4th card just enough to insert some rubber spacers between each card so that they can breathe - in addition to using some very powerful server fans in push-pull config 'in front of' and 'behind' the quad SLI config. Depending on the position of each card, that dropped temps a further 12 C to a staggering 20 C...

...If you add these two 'temperature control' operations together, I could drop the temps as much as 25 C - now, with Kepler, boost and throttling in 13 MHz increments starting at 71 C, this makes a huge difference in performance and Valley scores - and helps set up the next step re BIOS.



.*..GPU BIOS tuning*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...after doing some research, I decided on a 'regular' (915 base / 980 boost) Asus Direct CUii 670 as my 'initial' card for the then-new Ivys last October...in equivalent US dollars before taxes, I paid around $360 for it - I wanted a 'Kepler', but a quiet yet well-cooled one that did not suck up too much energy - and which could play games on my 27 inch Samsung LED single monitor w/all eye-candy while having a low-enough power consumption to allow for multiple cards later on. I found it to be a very nice card, and with a stock BIOS and using the included Asus GPU Tweak, it managed around 1215 or so as 'top speed' as measured with 3D11.

...a few months later, and after reading that NVidia had made great strides re 'micro-stutter' with their latest drivers, I took the 'plunge' into SLI and bought a second one (same box, same price) - and the 'pleasant trouble' started...

Before setting up SLI, I simply took the new card and put it in as a single where the 1st one had been to quickly test everything out- too my great surprise, without me touching anything, GPU Tweak showed '1137 MHz' as a boost value instead of 980 (before OC)...whaaaat ? I ran 3D11 and it showed a 'peak' MHz of 1359 (no oc, no crash).

...I had read about the Asus 670 Direct Cuii TOP (which I actually had considered) but also that it had some trouble as it was factory-clocked 'too far'- never mind that before my 1st purchase, I couldn't find it anymore in Canada / NCIX...that said, in many reviews I read, 670 TOP edition came awfully close to 680ies, sometimes even bettering them (a bit of an embarrassment to NVidia btw)

...what I think happened is that Asus pulled them off the market and re-labelled some as 'regualr 670 Dirct CUii' with a different non-TOP BIOS (later on, Asus came up with a slightly more expensive hybrid called the 'OC'clocked at 1058 I think). Needless to add that I went back after I realized what I had and bought two more...they too clocked on 'stock' boost much higher though not quite as high as the 2nd card (still, 1293 and 1306 stock boost is nothing to complain about).

MUST READ: http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide

+

http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools

That helped to really understand how Kepler boost works, and what to look out for, ie perfectly flat MHz lines during load and a low 'Power Usage combined with a high GPU usage'.

I briefly tried some more extreme custom BIOS but didn't like to keep any of them, not least as the systems in question are quad-booted and when running Windows Server 2008 / SQL Enterprise, I want the cards to idle and power down. I ended up settling on 'KGB Bios editor' and wrote my own values for the otherwise stock Asus BIOS...PowerTarget of 150% (instead of the stock max 122%), and max GPU voltage of 1.215v - the hard limit w/Kepler 104s (though there is some question re that, per below).

I run two 'primary machines' machines (per sig), the delidded Ivy that can bench at up to 5.3GHz (and CPUz Validate far beyond that), and the Sandy-E 3970X I take up to 5.3 GHz in benches (though prefer 5.250)...





However, as Valley is not (yet) an HWBot discipline, and as I reserve the final multiplier steppings for HWBot re points since I does stress even relatively 'low-v- chips, I have not run Valley faster than 5.1 with the Ivy and 5.2 with the Sandy-E...

Anyways, at that stage, my four Asus 670ies 'cracked' Valley's 6000 barrier, scoring 6036 at 5.1 GHz / Ivy. One thing was obvious, though:

The original 'slow' 670 was holding things back a bit. Since I have a lot of other machines in my home office that have no vid card at all, just iGPU, I decided to add another 670 and got a great price on a Gigabyte Windforce 670 OC (the other type of 670 card I had originally considered). 'Out-of-the-box' stock speed was 1346...however, it has better memory that can go much higher (570+) than the fastest Asus, and the Gigabyte has an 8+6 instead of a 6+6 Power Connection, so the Gigabyte became the 'lead card'.

I initially asked for help getting a custom BIOS and which worked fine, but then decided to rewrite the stock-one myself in an attempt to get the first two cards to run at identical speeds - and that worked out after a few tries  All told, in the Ivy all this came to a top score in Valley of 6073 or so.

By that time, the Rampage IV / 3970X combo neared completion...per below, it has some very special bus and memory customizations, and using the above 670 combo and settings, it cracked 6100++ easily...BUT: It is also a 'power hog' re wattage...Sandy-Es can suck back far above 400 watts once past 5.1 GHz or so.

... and I noticed that w/4 cards (unlike 3), I started to get BSODs relating to GPU or CPU voltage at settings which I know to be otherwise OK...a quick math check underscored what I had suspected...the Corsair AX1200 was near its limits, once efficiency losses and peripherals are taken into account...

There are those who strictly advise against a 'dual PSU' set-up and things and I carefully considered that as things can indeed go 'bad'...but with a spare Corsair TX850 (also Gold 80+; like the AX1200) I decided to give it a try...the key seems to be to use:

a.) single rail PSUs and
b.) do some load balancing in addition to the obvious stuff such as powering two of the four GPUs.

That step eliminated the aforementioned BSODs that only occurred before (and only occasionally) when running 4 cards. Now, there is close to 2000 watts feeding that mobo if need be. It also allowed me to bump the Power Target some more on the GPUs...and so I crossed 6200 in 'Valley', posting 6217 or so.

I actually did one more run w/670ies ('6262') I never posted because the '7990s arrived'...that step was following a hunch...I re-wrote the GPU BIOS and added another 0.0125v tot he hard limit of 1.215v...against expectations (this shouldn't have worked), the Asus cards seem to take it (there must have been one more 'bit' enabled), though the Gigabyte did not.

I am not 100% certain about the Asus, but each of the three did pick up another Kepler step of 13Mhz...in the end, I dialled it back to 1.215v as I do not want to 'fry' the GPUs (though rumour has that they can take up to 1.35v + - via external hard mods which this was not), and equally important, since the Gigabyte did not take it, now the primary cards were not at the same speed anymore...



Memory


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...in the commercial world I am in, I/O throughput for systems with millions of concurrent users is a key item...there are many variables affecting that, for example your disk arrays and such, but one key item I concentrate on is memory - and lots of it.

...take the Xeon E7-8870...a 10 core / 20 thread monster with a 30 mb cache that can address 4096 GB (!) of memory...a bit more than what the typical OCN user runs...

...for the home-office machines, I obviously don't run that kind of thing but no more than 32GB (for now) of TridentX "2400" which in the Ivy has run as fast as 2600...I did not buy that kit in a store, but it was given to me '.by a friend last November (the same person who runs the 4K Software company I mentioned before in this thread). Once I decided to keep it, I of course paid for it (and given mem prices since then, I was quite lucky...).

...what exactly I do with that is a 'trade secret'...but in MemTweakit, I am now not too far from 60,000 with the latest apparently workable but not yet fully Intel XTU stress tested setting (''above 2400 Mhz but below 2500 MHz ', fortunately, the 3970X IMC can do it)

...at times, I have used part of the RAM as a RAM Drive and used it for benchmarking, including Valley...though these days...one of the Quad Boot drives (Intel Series 520 SSD) actually has the 'thin' windows 7 install on it, with another SSD hosting Valley et al (another HD carries the regualr 'fat' Windows 7 install which includes SQL Enterprise variants, local-host web servers etc, ditto for yet another boot drive that has that but on Windows Server 2008)

...depending on the bench mark - I run various mem speeds, timings and ' + - ' BCLK...some benches like extra BCLK on memory, some don't. The point is that if you want to be fast on Valley, Heaven and so forth (or really, on anything), start with super-quick sub-systems...in a significant portion of the aforementioned HWBot records I hold, my GPU / VRAM clocks significantly lower than what the competitors were running. This happens a lot - and I also have lost a few ot guys running lower clocks but even better memory (on that front, Haswell might become a threat though for now, I just like the Haswell boards, not the first batch of actual CPUs...)

...again - it comes down to the bench...I have at least 3 different settings for '5.2' GHz for example (via strap, BCLK, multi) and sometimes one just has to run all of them with other variables held constant to figure out which works best for the test at hand.

All that said, you still need a very good 'IMC' in your CPU to pull that off in the first place, but if you have such a CPU (sorry, but I got two of them - not even binned), memory tuning can really help get great scores. The quad TridentX kit I have would probably be sold today as a '2600' kit, but back then, they did not offer that.

Somewhat related to memory are latencies on things such as GPUs that utilize buses...the Max V E board has a Plex chip that does introduce a bit of latency, but in turn lets you run 4 cards at PCIe 3. The R-IV-E board, being X79, has enough PCI lanes to run 4 cards at PCI3 (w/patch if you are running NVidia) without a Plex chip, but obviously not 4x 16x...unless 



...the above is very important re throughput - and here is a clip for 'Hothardware' that shows 2 7970GHz clocked faster than one 7990



The (quick) purchase of two 7990ies was actually a surprise - to me. I had considered adding 7970s to the Keplers to get 'the best of both worlds'...

...but then I really do like Titans and 780ies also...I read up on the Gigabyte 780 WF3 OC and that it was beating (stock) Titans in a fair number of benchies...as I was debating whether to buy 3 of the Giga 780 OCs or hold out for MSI 780 Lightnings, I came across a European thread were they had some interesting bits about Gigabyte's 7990s...they are clocked a bit higher to begin with, and have - so the rumour - similar new mem chips to the upcoming HD8000 series...as mine are still locked (not for long, what with dual BIOS switch  ) I am still 'stuck' at 1575 max but I know there is much more possible.

In addition, the thread stated (confirmed in an technical article elsewhere) that the version2 7990ies have the latest-gen Plex (much faster w/lower latencies) onboard creating 48 dedicated PIC lanes between each GPU on one PCB...and that is how I ended up with 16x 16x 16x 16x - an advantage over 4 single 7970ies, though there are also drawbacks...still, also considering easier air-cooling and/or water-cooling with 2 video cards instead of 4, I am happy.





Given my experience with overlooking and also commercial systems, I find that there is one measure - if I had to choose just one - which really tells me 'how well' my subsystem tuning (Ram et al) is doing - PhysicsX in 3d11. It tells me 'how efficient' the I/O systems are...and whether my least tinkering actually really resulted in more efficiency...I have run some benchies at HWBot whereby my frames per second exceeded '2600 FPS'...but even with good eye sight, a marginal change of a few tens - is kind of hard to catch...

Not too long ago in another thread, people with hexacores started to post their PhysicsX results...I seem to have had the highest score, though what really interested me was the improvements I had wrung out of the (still relatively new) R-IV-E system compared to my own initial runs

PICS Physics

A technical note: As also posted by others I already, running multiple physical cards vs just one will lower your Physics score a bid...my own measures suggest as much as 250 to 300 points.

With that in mind, I still picked up almost 1000 points with memory and bus tuning over about a month of effort. Put differently, I saw a comparable post over the last 48 hours by another very successful HWBot poster with a similar (mobo, CPU) set-up...he needed almost an additional 200 MHz of CPU speed to match my 'single card' result above....and rightfully or wrongfully, I put that down to the unique subsystem set-up I have...



Area under the curve vs peak speed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...I already mentioned that it is not only possible but happens fairly regularly that higher GPU clocks with lower GPU clocks...when I did that in at least 12 or records at HWBot, it was not by choice...the other guys however were very often running 'LN2' and such on their cards. I certainly look forward to run MUCH higher clocks on my new dual 7990ies after I unlock them (within a couple of weeks) as high clocks are desirable as long as the cooling is there and the voltages are not too outrageous. Still, you can make up for lower clocks elsewhere via efficiency...

Now, a couple of the above factors (PSU, mem efficiency, bus set-ups and tuning) come together...needless to add, a big item relates to how fast you can run your CPU - especially with FOUR GPUs to make sure there are no bottlenecks feeding the GPUs.

Picture PrecisionX in your mind for a moment re the recorded data tab... You want your GPU GHz reading as a constant flat line 'at max' for as long as it is performing work. You also want a LOW Power Usage (indicating more headroom and no PSU limitation issues) and very high GPU usage (mid to high 90ies for ALL cards - best scenario is all 4 cards at the same high level of usage).

Also please consult the Valley OP for 'green and red graphs ' showing 'scalability'...as far as I know, I am the only one who posted Quad SLI 670 results...compare that to the neighbouring graphs (680s, 7970s etc) - what you see is very strong scaling from 3 to 4 cards - due to sub-system performance but also a very fast-running hexacore CPU that creates the necessary headroom.

I see so many people concentrate on just 'peak' GPU GHz and VRAM...if those values are high and can stay there - great, but I rather give up a few 'peak' MHz but keep the overall average high than get bragging rights...your bench score is usually the equivalent of the 'total area under the curve', not peak values.

Obviously, PrecisionX does not work with AMD and I don't have anything else yet other than 'CCC'...in fact, I found out today that I had inadvertently limited the 7990ies a bit by in the first couple of runs by not uninstalling the NVidia drivers and various related NVidia apps when I checked the 'resource manager'

...I am planning to reintroduce the 670ies at some point on that mobo as well. But once I decided to uninstall all the NVidia stuff (along with AB, PrecX etc), all of a sudden I could not run Valley, Heaven and 3d11 anymore - was getting an error message about D3Dxxx etc.

I then reinstalled the Catalyst stuff and it brought the 3D back, though now CCC doesn't show temps, MHz etc anymore for 3 of the 4 GPUs...oh well...I only had these cards for a few days and look forward to a nice, free weekend to really set them up right (and may be figure out how to get the Asus Ares 2 BIOS on there).

Still, have a quick look at the next pic (GPUz shark), the 98% usage figure for all 4 GPUs does make me happy. The second pic actually shows you what happened in an early Valley and Heaven run...and it still scored well...but the 1st pic is how it works now 





On a final note, unrelated to technical set-ups, I leave you with an observation or 'tip' which I cannot even fully explain (caching may be?) but I have found that there is about a 2 sec window near but not at the start of Valley which can add over a full 'fps' to the score...if I push 'benchmark' right away, the FPS will be lower by about 1 FPS...if I wait too long, same thing...if I hit it just right... +1 FPS...go figure...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Here is mine for single GTX 780


hey - nice score!


----------



## sugarhell

I was j/k dont take it personal







Still the evidence and the metric across all the quad 7970s is there and its valid to calculate the performance according to them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I was j/k dont take it personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the evidence and the metric across all the quad 7970s is there and its valid to calculate the performance according to them.




Fair question? ... how do ya increase fps with same clocks?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Fair question? ... how do ya increase fps with same clocks?


The ratios is way off.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Follow the rules before posting please

578 entries









*@Salsal*: Post a valid screenshot, its written how to do it in the RULES SECTION of the first post (OP)

*@MAIDENMK66*: Subscribe to OCN and Post a valid screenshot

*@xxxiiixxx*: Subscribe to OCN and post a valid screenshot

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> johntauwhare -- i7 2770K at 5.2 - Zotac GTX 770 -- 1306 core -- 2000 (4000) mem -- FPS 56,8 -- score 2377


Do you have two different rigs or you just swapped a GTX 780 to a GTX 770.

Which one do you want in the main charts?


----------



## amd655

New score on my aging GTX 480, same clock as last time i think, but older driver used, 311.06


----------



## amd655

Nope, i was 6 mhz faster last time, and scored lower, just shows that newer drivers are killing Fermi in performance.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nope, i was 6 mhz faster last time, and scored lower, just shows that newer drivers are killing Fermi in performance.


Doesn't mean that. Could be margin of error.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Here is mine for single GTX 780


and here is mine withno driver tweaks.


----------



## amd655

Oh... i should do the driver tweaks lol, i think i should gain a few FPS


----------



## amd655

Ok, i did the driver tweaks, it seemed to only really help the minimum FPS, i also added a few mhz to the memory, +55


----------



## Rbby258

CPU clock makes almost 0 difference as long as you have a good CPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Are you trying to be coy or is this a trick question? He's most likely overriding AA. That's why he's suspected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read some 7990 reviews, the amount of work done per mhz between the 7990 and 7970 is the same at the same clocks. Why on earth, how could this be? It's again probably because they are the *same chip*.
> 
> His ratio not only starts off freakishly better than ALL other Tahitis, *it's actually better than Tri SLI Titans*. Add to that his fps is getting higher with each submission w/o changes in clock rate. Are his 7970s made with magic? Are you seriously asking this??
> You want real brass tax? Look at his 3dmark scores. They are on par with mine, however mine had TESSELLATION [email protected]#$%^&*
> What does this mean? I would venture to guess that his 7990s are in fact not as fast as 7970 quads at bleed nose overclocks. What do you think huh?
> It's ironic that he was trying to prove his cards are as fast and he used those tess disabled submissions to prove his point. This is incredible facepalm material. Voltage locked 7990s... lmao.


Yes his gpu productivity does start high for 7990s. Ratios, metrics whatever... Not convincing enough across drivers, tweaks, sys opts etc. That is why i asked a rather simple and "Fair question" for the guy to answer. Not for you to answer for him ("...bailiff, whack his pp")
Give the guy a chance to respond to a very simple question. If its explained in a believable manner, case closed... If not case, closed. Pleads the 5th... Case closed.

Eric memorialized it in his sig, and it's the take-home quote of the thread from Karlitos! It's a classic, LoL.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes his gpu productivity does start high for 7990s. Ratios, metrics whatever... Not convincing enough across drivers, tweaks, sys opts etc. That is why i asked a rather simple and "Fair question" for the guy to answer. Not for you to answer for him ("...bailiff, whack his pp")
> Give the guy a chance to respond to a very simple question. If its explained in a believable manner, case closed... If not case, closed. Pleads the 5th... Case closed.
> 
> Eric memorialized it in his sig, and it's the take-home quote of the thread from Karlitos! It's a classic, LoL.


...I'll make an exception to the 'diminishing returns' point above and taking other steps with OCN (which is about time given the PMs I sit on)

I believe your question was how FPS can increase at the same clocks ? Easy (and the answers actually are already in my 'long' post)...by changing how the same clocks are arrived at... with the right CPUs, you can take for example 5 GHz and instead of running 50x 100, you run a 'strap and BCLK' of 125 for 40x 125 - as a very simple CPU-Z test you can do yourself shows, that in turn increases your FSB from 3.2 GHz to a whopping 5 GHz (or more if you use different multis and BCLK)...an increase of over 50% in your front side bus.

5 GHz CPU with the FSB also at 5 GHz is one of the sweetest settings on my setup on the Sandy-E...normally, higher clocks get you better results in Valley (remember all those posts about it being memory intensive..>>>.IMC) but 5Ghz/5GHz can sometimes beat 5.1GHz/3.2GHz. You can take this further with strap133 (only got it working sporadically for a few runs) or strap 250 (forget about it...)

In addition, my long post also showed some GPU-Z shark pics that underscored on some of the earlier runs, not all of the 4 GPUs were running at full tilt...my biggest 'jump' came when I got all locked to P/T of 120...finally, there is that 'bench start item' at the end of my long post worth about 1 FPS

...also ran a 'no tessellation' and posted it at Heaven, btw


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*Out of competition submission*

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX 570 @970/ 1200 -- 39.9FPS -- 1671:*


----------



## Rbby258

anything can be hacked



not photoshopped and the quality settings / nvidia control panel are all stock


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> anything can be hacked
> 
> 
> 
> not photoshopped and the quality settings / nvidia control panel are all stock


Dude - you're scary!









Why not spend a few minutes and "hack" a quality/parameter lock for valley and end this BS? A verification of startup settings or something.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dude - you're scary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not spend a few minutes and "hack" a quality/parameter lock for valley and end this BS? A verification of startup settings or something.


And send Unigine an email and tell them where their holes are. Nothing wrong with being a white hat.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys, I made a decision about the OSD (on screen display)

I won't require it because it can redude the score of the Valley run (by a couple of decimal fps). But if I have a doubt about the real GPU and memory clocks, I might require the normal run + a OSD run, and I will take the highest score of both to be fair. I know that 0.2 fps can be important.









*Example*

This is from our good member *03threefiftyz* that provided the tests for me

_WITHOUT OSD_


_WITH OSD_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> FPS
> 
> ...also ran a 'no tessellation' and posted it at Heaven, btw


Yes I saw that but we clearly see too that your original screenshot has reduced tesselation.

In the Heaven Thread, it is requires to have FULL TESSELATION, not 2 x or off.

(same rules here)

You can't hide the obvious



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *Joa3d43* --- i7 *3970X* / 5GHz --- Quadfire *7990*s, 1100/1575 --- *195.1* --- *4915*
> 
> 
> 
> ...this *below is NOT* a submission...I had been asked to add a 'no tess' run...used settings of Valley OP instead of your OP settings per above.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyskip*
> 
> heyskip --- 3930 / 4.4 ---- 680Lightning SLI, 1352 / 7450 ---- 86.1 ---- 2170


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> And send Unigine an email and tell them where their holes are. Nothing wrong with being a white hat.


Absolutely!!,







+1


----------



## Jpmboy

Finally - the rep button works with my iPad!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Give the guy a chance to respond to a very simple question. If its explained in a believable manner, case closed... If not case, closed. Pleads the 5th... Case closed.
> 
> Eric memorialized it in his sig, and it's the take-home quote of the thread from Karlitos! It's a classic, LoL.


Doh. I always fall for the ole playing possum trick.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> anything can be hacked
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not photoshopped and the quality settings / nvidia control panel are all stock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can do that







... Hold my beer


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I can do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Hold my beer


HOLDING UR BEER XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD FUNNY MEMES


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *Out of competition submission*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX 570 @970/ 1200 -- 39.9FPS -- 1671:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What The Hell!







what voltage? and what type of cooling? .... The best i could do was 37.3 FPS with a 660 non TI, and you get 40? Goodness Gracious!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What The Hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what voltage? and what type of cooling? .... The best i could do was 37.3 FPS with a 660 non TI, and you get 40? Goodness Gracious!


It's an air cooled DC II GTX 570 in 10'C ambient running 1.2v.

Probably could get 40 FPS, but I just wanted to quickly put the card in and run some benchmarks.


----------



## amd655

I would do that with the 480, but i do not have the ambients.....


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I can do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Hold my beer


Haha, any luck? I'm still holding this beer.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Haha, any luck? I'm still holding this beer.


LOL, i used cheat engine 5.xx, it made changes, but nothing special like yours...


----------



## kalfis049

*Non-competition entry.
*
I've been getting low scores on my GTX 690. I've pretty much tried everything I know of to try and fix this, but still same bad score.
What is the issue here? GPU never goes above 75c. I got it to 62c with fan on 100%. It clocks in at 1050Ghz during valley.
With power target at max, I only get a couple more points in the score.

My rig is: Intel 2500k 4.6Ghz, GTX 690, Mushkin 8g 1600, Seasonic 850W gold, Asrock extreme 3 gen 3 Z68 Mobo, Asus Xonar DG sound card.
Could there be a bottleneck?I personally don't think so. A 2500k shouldn't be bottlenecking a gtx 690


----------



## michael-ocn

> It clocks in at 1050Ghz during valley

Seems like that's at least part of the problem, sounds on the low side.


----------



## kalfis049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> > It clocks in at 1050Ghz during valley
> 
> Seems like that's at least part of the problem, sounds on the low side.


Ok I put +50 on the core and +200 on memory.

My clock is now running at 1252.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> Ok I put +50 on the core and +200 on memory.
> 
> My clock is now running at 1252.


Valley is not reporting the correct GPU Core clocks on Nvidia side. You should refer to your overclocking program to check the correct clocks or GPU-Z.

You are much lower than 1252mhz if you only have 81 fps. I bet you can overclock even more, bump the voltage.


----------



## lilchronic

max power target on my dual 670's no oc

with nvidia tweaks in op


----------



## kalfis049

Ok heat throttling isn't the problem either.

Im back to stock settings where turbo boosts me up to 1050mhz. I get 200 lower score with stock than +50 core +200 memory.


----------



## lilchronic

you should be getting higher than me with these clocks


----------



## kalfis049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you should be getting higher than me with these clocks


Yeah I should. I have no clue what's wrong.


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have two different rigs or you just swapped a GTX 780 to a GTX 770.
> 
> Which one do you want in the main charts?


KARLITOS I have only one rig. For a while I had 660SLI then I had a GTX 780 for a week then decided I would be better off with 770SLI. I'm testing each 770 individually first, then I will post a 770SLI score. I didn't know I had to choose between scores to include in the charts but if I do then include my 770 run please (as it's faster than Yungbenny's







)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> KARLITOS I have only one rig. For a while I had 660SLI then I had a GTX 780 for a week then decided I would be better off with 770SLI. I'm testing each 770 individually first, then I will post a 770SLI score. I didn't know I had to choose between scores to include in the charts but if I do then include my 770 run please (as it's faster than Yungbenny's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh i got one that's faster than yours but i'll rather compete with you in SLI







... once i get my SLI bridge


----------



## lilchronic

oh good i cant wait for some sli 770's


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh i got one that's faster than yours but i'll rather compete with you in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... once i get my SLI bridge


Can't wait to see your score.

I expect *104.9 fps* from you.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can't wait to see your score.
> 
> I expect *104.9 fps* from you.


Oh I hope so







.. Fastest GPU @ 1333Mhz core/2002Mhz mem, Slower GPU @ 1306Mhz core/1987Mhz mem.... I hope to run both at 1306Mhz core... I found out that Sync clock speeds gave me the best FPS...


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys, off topic question... But this is the group to ask:

I just set up a 3930k in an asus p9x79-EWS and have a reasonable manual offset OC (not auto, which goes to maybe 4.3) at 4.6 but the vcore, which i have not yet tuned will stay steady at 1.392V with IBT running during windows load, it will tranlsient spike to 1.416V. Can't see that, but OHM will record that as the peak.... Am i going to turn this chip into a flashbulb? 1.4 seem high.

Memory is 2133 (haven't been able to hold 2400 yet, only like 2354 using tne bclk/strap).

Worried...

Edit - oh, temp is 71C on the hotest core under IBT with 8G ram committed.


----------



## amd655

1.4 is where i would stop personally on Air or AIO WC units...

Do remember, you are still using Sandy Bridge, 1.4v is perfectly fine so long as you can cool it effectively.


----------



## KaRLiToS

jpmboy, it must be because of your load line calibration.

Do you have any idea of your VID at 4.6 Ghz?

*Rampage IV Extreme UEFI Guide for Overclocking*

*CPU Core Voltage Offset Mode Overclocking*


----------



## Jpmboy

Thanks guys. i'm using a custom water loop, koolance 380i cooler on. A microcool bench. Cpu hottest core <70C. Yes, the vid at 46 is 1,392 when loaded by IBT. Once i get it good with linpak, i'll do p95 to confirm some level of stability. Moving to 47x at 35mV offset, windows is "confused" ... LoL.

I have LLC at "high". There's two higher (vdroop compensation) levels which would be like 75 and 100% i think.

Although not as esay to OC as a 2700k or 3770k on an Asrock, i'm starting to like this bios.


----------



## BBEG

*BBEG --- i7 2600k @ 3.4 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1202 / 1502 --- 43,3 FPS --- 1810*



Running the full suit of benches on my system before I start overclocking and before I add my second 680. Still need to find more screws for the damned thing to get the stock cooler back on...

On a related note, I'm learning to appreciate the Windforce 3 and Twin Frozr coolers I've had. The stock 680 cooler is a solid 12°C or more hotter than my MSI 460 *Hawk Talon Attack!* and Gigabyte 7950 (even OC'd nicely) running the same benchmarks.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> This is the most disappointing 680 score ive ever seen lol


that maybe throttling? or something else


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> that maybe throttling? or something else


Or its just a normal 680?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Or its just a normal 680?


Nah its just probably unstable oc with stock cpu.


----------



## BBEG

Everything is bone stock. What's funny is how SiSoft Sandra actually rates my CPU and
GPU scores as higher than average for a 2600k and 680. System specs are in my sig rig.

Should I post 3DMark scores or other benches so you guys can see if something's wrong that I'll need to troubleshoot?


----------



## vagenrider

2600k at 4.7 & GTX 590 Quad Sli *4353*

the score is recorded in this video:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Everything is bone stock. What's funny is how SiSoft Sandra actually rates my CPU and
> GPU scores as higher than average for a 2600k and 680. System specs are in my sig rig.
> 
> Should I post 3DMark scores or other benches so you guys can see if something's wrong that I'll need to troubleshoot?


Your score is about right for stock GTX 680. I think you should OC your CPU to at least 4.3 Ghz and your GTX 680 to the max (4 minutes stable to pass the test)

Then you should get around 52 fps for your GTX 680 and I'll put your score in the charts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> 2600k at 4.7 & GTX 590 Quad Sli *4353*
> 
> the score is recorded in this video:


Follow the rules at the END of the OP and I'll be glad to add you in the charts. (Screenshot required, valid one)


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Follow the rules at the END of the OP and I'll be glad to add you in the charts. (Screenshot required, valid one)


ok,but i didnt take screenshot because i think the video is much better proof from a (maybe) photoshoped screenshot.


----------



## vagenrider

anyway,if you dont want to add me to the chart,its ok..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> anyway,if you dont want to add me to the chart,its ok..


Of course I want to add you, but you have to provide a screenshot. Like everybody else does.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Of course I want to add you, but you have to provide a screenshot. Like everybody else does.


i dont understand why you dont want my video and you want a maybe fake screen....so,you think the screen is better proof from the video???


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> i dont understand why you dont want my video and you want a maybe fake screen....so,you think the screen is better proof from the video???


We will know if you cheat, whether its a screenshot or a Video, we have seen both here.

*RULES ARE THERE TO BE FOLLOWED*, *THANK YOU*


Spoiler: Example on how a Post should look like



*Data line is less important now* since we have a form to fill, its just for other members to compare









_Suggestion_
Quote:


> *User Name --- [email protected] Ghz ---- GPU Name ; Core / Memory ---- AVG. FPS ---- Score*


Any failure to follow this simple rule (*example below*) will get you removed from the chart.
Any cheaters should be pointed out to me by PM: Thanks

*Example*:




*How your screenshot is suppose to be posted*. Thanks



Spoiler: Example!



*Post a screenshot
*
*LIKE THIS
*



*NOT This*





*Need help on HOW TO Take a Screenshot???*


Spoiler: HOW TO TAKE A SCREENSHOT IN UNIGINE VALLEY



*By Default, the screenshot key is F12 Like shown in this picture* (Shown in Loading Screen of the benchmark)



*But if you want to set another key, you need to go in Valley Settings... Shown Below*



And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in C:\Users\*YOUR USER NAME*\Valley\screenshots...Shown Below


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> i dont understand why you dont want my video and you want a maybe fake screen....so,you think the screen is better proof from the video???


You are correct that a video can be better, but we need consistency in this thread. Karlitos has a ton of work already to keep the thread going and updated. If he had to watch videos of every submission it would take too much time. Also we have already had an instance where a video did not reveal a problem with the score, so a video doesn't necessarily prove anything.

With a large thread like this we need relatively straight forward rules. So posting your video is great, but he is just asking you to post the f12 screen shot and fill in the form. It only takes a minute.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You are correct that a video can be better, but we need consistency in this thread. Karlitos has a ton of work already to keep the thread going and updated. If he had to watch videos of every submission it would take too much time. Also we have already had an instance where a video did not reveal a problem with the score, so a video doesn't necessarily prove anything.
> 
> With a large thread like this we need relatively straight forward rules. So posting your video is great, but he is just asking you to post the f12 screen shot and fill in the form. It only takes a minute.


hm,yes you're right..and you speak very good.the bad think is i dont take screen because i was holding the camera heheheheheh! so will run it again!


----------



## vagenrider

2600k at 4.7 & GTX 590 Quad Sli

http://s229.photobucket.com/user/vagenrider/media/00000_zps846cd54a.png.html


----------



## muhd86

i am oc on the cpu 4.8ghz with drivers 13.6 beta 2 , i have tried to tweak the setings as mentioned in the 1st post -

i think my score is limited by the gpus or the drivers or both ...i can oc the core on the gpu more then 1050 / 1070 in after burner as i have no options to change voltages etc .

i have quad gigabytre 7970 3gb gpus .

damn it ---can any one help me out ----how can i un lock the votlage options on these gpu ,,, i have read many forums and on each same locked gpus ---

how do u unlock the voltages with out bricking the gpus .

pls help


----------



## sugarhell

Did you try 1x1 optim on profiles?


----------



## muhd86

*@ 1060 / 1500 on the vram quad 7970 with 3930k @ 4.8ghz
*


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Did you try 1x1 optim on profiles?


yes i did all that is stated in the 1st post ..though i think i am beling limited by

1 . the drivers
2 . the gpus --as voltages are locked and there is no head room for me - except to play with the core / and mem setings slightly.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> yes i did all that is stated in the 1st post ..though i think i am beling limited by
> 
> 1 . the drivers
> 2 . the gpus --as voltages are locked and there is no head room for me - except to play with the core / and mem setings slightly.


Yeah your score is right for stock quadfire.


----------



## muhd86

*3930k with rive @ 5ghz 1070/1500 quad 7970

*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *3930k with rive @ 5ghz 1070/1500 quad 7970
> *


Great score !! Can you OC a little more in order to get around 145- 150fps?


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great score !! Can you OC a little more in order to get around 145- 150fps?


He better not let my 3x 7970s beat his 4x 7970s.

BTW...I am aiming for that 4th spot with these lightning's...it will happen. Lol.


----------



## criminal

criminal --- i7 3820 @ 4.6 GHz --- GTX Titan ; 1149 / 1652--- 76.7 FPS --- 3210


----------



## Jpmboy

uh ... this mobo has 2 PLX8747 chips... what? Flash 1, 3 or all 4 ???:


----------



## amd655

New result for GTX 480.

314.07 driver used, gave me a small increase over 311.06











*amd655 / i5 2500k @ 4.0 GHz / GTX 480 = 886. 2055 / 34.5 FPS / 1444*


----------



## amd655

Not sure why, but OSD's do not seem to accurately display frequencies all the time...


----------



## muhd86

Will give it a shot though I am being held back by the gpus coz they are voltage locked if only I could find s way to unlock them

Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaRLiToS

Follow the rules before posting please

580 entries









/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## ahnafakeef

What is the world record for Valley 1.0 for a single GPU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is the world record for Valley 1.0 for a single GPU?


uuuh - see page 1.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uuuh - see page 1.


Wait...what? I thought these charts applied only for OCN members. So there's no one outside of OCN with a higher score than FtW 420 with a single GPU at 1080p?

Nice to know that I'm only a few FPS behind the world record.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Wait...what? I thought these charts applied only for OCN members. So there's no one outside of OCN with a higher score than FtW 420 with a single GPU at 1080p?
> 
> Nice to know that I'm only a few FPS behind the world record.


Actually, FTW would know...









oh - and you know... those few fps can be O-so-hard!


----------



## Jpmboy

NOT AN ENTRY. First shot with the new mobo and cpu.

[email protected] [email protected] (CL11) --- GTX Titans SLI--- 1160/3550 --- 131.2fps 5488 score



No tweaks. NVCP at Quality. Need to work on the GPU clocks. I doubt increasing CPU clk will help. Honestly, my 3770K/AsRock OC Formula running at 4.7 and x8 PCIE didn't do worse with these same settings in valley.









but i'm starting to like this Asus p9x79ews. wish it came with a vrm water loop...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, FTW would know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh - and you know... those few fps can be O-so-hard!


I'd really like to know if FTW's score is the highest in the world.

Tell me about it! I'm like 0.7 FPS behind the score in third place, and I'm in sixth place! I'm still happy if I'm sixth in the world though.

And its not entirely fair to be competing with FTW. He has a hard mod on his card as far as I know. But MrTooShort's score is really impressive considering that he doesnt have a hard mod and is still so close to FTW.

Will have to try and eke out that 0.7 FPS sometime.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'd really like to know if FTW's score is the highest in the world.
> 
> Tell me about it! I'm like 0.7 FPS behind the score in third place, and I'm in sixth place! I'm still happy if I'm sixth in the world though.
> 
> And its not entirely fair to be competing with FTW. He has a hard mod on his card as far as I know. But MrTooShort's score is really impressive considering that he doesnt have a hard mod and is still so close to FTW.
> 
> Will have to try and eke out that 0.7 FPS sometime.


well... it's the highest in "this world"


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have looked over the net yesterday to find a highest record and I couldn't find anything higher than FtW420.

There is another leaderboard at this web site http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18489026. (Official Heaven Unigine Valley )









But our member FtW420 is still leading.


----------



## flinty2000

i7 3770K @ 4.7 GHz --- Quad HD 7970 @ 1125 MHz / 1550 MHz --- 143.6 FPS --- 6007



My first run with quad HD 7970's, I should hopefully be able to squeeze a bit more out of them.


----------



## Rbby258

i7 3820 @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 770 Lightning @ 1397 MHz / 2052 MHz --- 58.7 FPS --- 2456



Should be running at 1450mhz but after 5 seconds it dropped to 1397 for the whole test and i don't know why. Power target at 300% but tdp never went over 100 in gpuz should have also been at 1.4v but when it dropped down to 1397mhz it sat at 1.34v.

I will fill the form later.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i7 3820 @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 770 Lightning @ 1397 MHz / 2052 MHz --- 58.7 FPS --- 2456
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be running at 1450mhz but after 5 seconds it dropped to 1397 for the whole test and i don't know why. Power target at 300% but tdp never went over 100 in gpuz should have also been at 1.4v but when it dropped down to 1397mhz it sat at 1.34v.
> 
> I will fill the form later.


Great score mister!


----------



## scotthulbs

I am really loving this 680 coming from my 660ti.

New build, 3570k @4.3 EVGA SC Signature+ 680 @ 1228 / 7100 - 51.3 FPS - 2146

http://s5.photobucket.com/user/scotthulbs/media/68012287100.png.html

Decided to try the modded bios just for hell of it, I bumped my CPU up to 4.4 not sure how much that helped either. My score did increase but I flashed back to stock as there is no point in upping the voltage for such a negligible gain.

3570k @4.4 EVGA SC Signature+ 680 @ 1267 / 7300 - 52.4 FPS - 2193

http://s5.photobucket.com/user/scotthulbs/media/680126773001212.png.html


----------



## scotthulbs

@ 1440p

3570k @4.3 EVGA SC Signature+ 680 @ 1228 / 7100 - 30.8 FPS - 1290

http://s5.photobucket.com/user/scotthulbs/media/6801440p12287100.png.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Great score mister!


Did you receive your SLI Bridge?


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i7 3820 @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 770 Lightning @ 1397 MHz / 2052 MHz --- 58.7 FPS --- 2456
> 
> 
> 
> Should be running at 1450mhz but after 5 seconds it dropped to 1397 for the whole test and i don't know why. Power target at 300% but tdp never went over 100 in gpuz should have also been at 1.4v but when it dropped down to 1397mhz it sat at 1.34v.
> 
> I will fill the form later.


whoa you can push power target to 300% on the lightning? always figured it was just 200%


----------



## lilchronic

For the charts








lilchronic - 5ghz-i5-3570k - 670FTW - 1398/1827Mhz - FPS 55.0 - score-2302


----------



## iggyplatinum

http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/achang80/media/benchmarkvalley616201301_zpsf0b08050.png.html


----------



## michael-ocn

^^^ yo... iggy... read the OP about how to fill the form and post the screenshot... see all the other full screen shots in the posts prior to yours... like that... and welcome to OCN


----------



## amd655

GTX 480 870mhz 2560x1600



I may do a re-test with newer drivers, this was on 306.02


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Did you receive your SLI Bridge?


Not yet, I've been out of the states for a few days.... I'll be back tomorrow


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have looked over the net yesterday to find a highest record and I couldn't find anything higher than FtW420.
> 
> There is another leaderboard at this web site http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18489026. (Official Heaven Unigine Valley )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But our member FtW420 is still leading.


Thank you very much! and more so for that link to the other leaderboard. I'll probably sign up at OCUK just to enter.


----------



## vagenrider

GTX 590 Quad Sli & 2600k at 4.7

http://s229.photobucket.com/user/vagenrider/media/00000_zpsb7987ade.png.html


----------



## ultraex2003

amd fx 8320 4.5 & amd 5970 950/1250


----------



## amd655

Not valid, read the OP for rules.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not valid, read the OP for rules.


whats wrong with it


----------



## iggyplatinum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> ^^^ yo... iggy... read the OP about how to fill the form and post the screenshot... see all the other full screen shots in the posts prior to yours... like that... and welcome to OCN


Thank you







Is this screenshot okay?

http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/achang80/media/00000_zps9e98e8ce.png.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> amd fx 8320 4.5 & amd 5970 950/1250


Nice... Had a ref 5970 and loved it!


----------



## Melk

Here's my result (new card)...



GTX 780 Clock 1045Mhz, Mem 1752 (in GPUz).. not sure but I think it's equal to 7008Mhz. Need to confirm this (just got the card a few hours ago).


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hmm... so i just did a stock run with No tweaks... Looks promising







... Time to overclock









*770 SLI* (not a submission)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm... so i just did a stock run with No tweaks... Looks promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Time to overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *770 SLI* (not a submission)


I estimate *104,9 fps* with your cards









( I almost want to open a poll about it )


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I believe 104FPS was around what my old 7970's did in Valley....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I estimate *104,9 fps* with your cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I almost want to open a poll about it )


Pretty close, but i am not yet trying hard enough though







.. I believe i might be able to get up to 107FPS









*Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 GHz --- 770 SLI --- 1320 MHz / 1954 MHz --- 104.6 FPS --- 4375*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice score! I have no doubt you'll make 107 FPS if you already have 104 without even trying. I wouldn't mind having a pair of those 770 Lightnings myself...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nice score! I have no doubt you'll make 107 FPS if you already have 104 without even trying. I wouldn't mind having a pair of those 770 Lightnings myself...


GTX 770 looks like good cards but you are much better with Sli Titan.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nice score! I have no doubt you'll make 107 FPS if you already have 104 without even trying. I wouldn't mind having a pair of those 770 Lightnings myself...


Mine are the Gamer series...







.. I'm happy with them, but still jealous of those 1384Mhz the Lightnings are hitting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> GTX 770 looks like good cards but you are much better with Sli Titan.


If i had 2000 bucks now, i'll get nice black rims for my car







hehe


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> whats wrong with it


That is what you call an edited post


----------



## Kipsta77

So I only just decided to run this beautiful benchmark. The reason being is that I have been getting some slight fps drops while playing BF3 only as of lately.

How is the result?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> 
> 
> So I only just decided to run this beautiful benchmark. The reason being is that I have been getting some slight fps drops while playing BF3 only as of lately.
> 
> How is the result?


Eh... Run it on extreme HD settings







. read the OP


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> 
> 
> So I only just decided to run this beautiful benchmark. The reason being is that I have been getting some slight fps drops while playing BF3 only as of lately.
> 
> How is the result?


I haven't run 4x AA in quite some time, but seems a little slow? Run 8x AA and post back.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I haven't run 4x AA in quite some time, but seems a little slow? Run 8x AA and post back.


or simply click extreme HD


----------



## Yungbenny911

Ahh... why is 57 FPS such a pain.... (-__-)".... A driver update might fix it







idk... At least this puts me over some 7970's hehe









*Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 GHz --- GTX 770 --- 1333MHz / 2004MHz --- 56.8 FPS --- 2377*


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ahh... why is 57 FPS such a pain.... (-__-)".... A driver update might fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk... At least this puts me over some 7970's hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 GHz --- GTX 770 --- 1333MHz / 2004MHz --- 56.8 FPS --- 2377*


Hmmm cant beat me? Well im on the list in this one so you know its legit/Valid/Real whatever


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hmmm cant beat me? Well im on the list in this one so you know its legit/Valid/Real whatever


*0.6* FPS?









Ermm.... I think we should wait for any Driver update lol, then we can talk about that 0.6 FPS you're happy about







.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *0.6* FPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ermm.... I think we should wait for any Driver update lol, then we can talk about that 0.6 FPS you're happy about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Winning by over 20 points.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Winning by over 20 points.


hahaha, re-read your post, and listen to yourself while you're doing it... "over 20 points"... *clears throat* this is not the thread for this though







... I'll see you when a driver update is available


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hahaha, re-read your post, and listen to yourself while you're doing it... "over 20 points"... *clears throat* this is not the thread for this though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'll see you when a driver update is available


My GPU is still older and cheaper


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *0.6* FPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ermm.... I think we should wait for any Driver update lol, then we can talk about that 0.6 FPS you're happy about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think GK104 driver updates are over and saturated.

They only add driver support for GTX 770 but don't expect more performance out of drivers.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think GK104 driver updates are over and saturated.
> 
> They only add driver support for GTX 770 but don't expect more performance out of drivers.


Too bad, i was hoping a much newer (and more expensive i might add) GPU would beat an aged 7970. But hey, you cant have everything you want.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think GK104 driver updates are over and saturated.
> 
> They only add driver support for GTX 770 but don't expect more performance out of drivers.


Oh trust me, you'll see with time







... You of all people should know how my 660 SLI was until i got up to 70.8 FPS.

If you noticed, i used lower clocks to get 56.8 FPS







.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh trust me, you'll see with time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... You of all people should know how my 660 SLI was until i got up to 70.8 FPS.
> 
> If you noticed, i used lower clocks to get 56.8 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hope for you Benny, but I think GK104 is more mature than we might think.

GK104 was released : *March 22, 2012*

Quote:


> By Andrew Burnes on Mon, Mar 19 2012 Drivers
> Today, we are launching the new GeForce *301.10 WHQL driver designed for use with the newly released GeForce GTX 680 GPU*. The new driver introduces a number of features and enhancements that greatly improve gameplay and day-to-day system use, but currently it only supports the GeForce GTX 680. We'll be rolling out a unified driver for all GeForce owners in the near future, so stay tuned.


----------



## McSwain

McSwain --- i5 [email protected] 3,20 Ghz ---- 660Ti; 1233 / 3544 ---- 38,3 ---- 1603


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McSwain*
> 
> Heres mine.


Please provide a valid screenshot and fill the form so you can be added to the charts.

read the rules in the OP, takes around 4 minutes.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I hope for you Benny, but I think GK104 is more mature than we might think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GK104 was released : *March 22, 2012*


Oh well.... benchmarking on air is a pain with the current indoor 83 fahrenheit in the Dallas Texas







.... And my AC keeps turning off on it's own lol









I believe my memory clocks will help a tad to get those 20 points hehe







.... it's just the heat i can't stand.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh well.... benchmarking on air is a pain with the current indoor 83 fahrenheit in the Dallas Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... And my AC keeps turning off on it's own lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe my memory clocks will help a tad to get those 20 points hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it's just the heat i can't stand.


Well im waiting, i hope you win


----------



## KaRLiToS

Follow the rules before posting please

584 entries









*@McSwain*, *@Kipsta* : Post a valid screenshot, fill the form and use correct quality settings (READ OP)

*@Zapee995*: Post a valid screenshot

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!











We need more GTX 770 scores for better representation, it is actually not representative.


----------



## VettePilot

This is my latest run with modded bios - 2600k @ 3.8ghz -- 1214mhz/3554mhz 1.212v, although The GPU clock speed read different in Precision(1201mhz).
This was with some tweaks that are listed in the front page. I did have my other monitor on though so I could watch Precision at the same time, so that may have hurt the score a bit. I tried to bump it to 1228mhz but it crashed when the score came up so I am not counting that.


----------



## Brianmz

1st Valley run, still on test OC, can go higher.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hmmm cant beat me? Well im on the list in this one so you know its legit/Valid/Real whatever


I got 58.7fps soo, I win.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I got 58.7fps soo, I win.


How come none of your scores are accepted? Oh right...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> How come none of your scores are accepted? Oh right...


Its in the que what 15 other peoples as for the old score, there was a issue with the valley install giving a false score


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Its in the que what 15 other peoples as for the old score, there was a issue with the valley install giving a false score


Mind you im on air.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Mind you im on air.


I'm also on 1400/2060


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I'm also on 1400/2060




Yea right.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Yea right.


Elaborate?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Elaborate?


You said "Im also" Implying you're on air. In your sig it says you have a block.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You said "Im also" Implying you're on air. In your sig it says you have a block.


Dude read the whole thing "I'm also on 1400/2060"


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Dude read the whole thing "I'm also on 1400/2060"


Yea sorry i misunderstood you. Well 770s have horrible IPC it seems lol.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea sorry i misunderstood you. Well 770s have horrible IPC it seems lol.


Oh well, you don't see much 7970's hitting 1400Mhz do you? lol, you yourself can barely break 1300Mhz without blue screens and only god knows what. They are different architectures which don't funciton the same way. There is a reason why 770's can hit 1320Mhz on average, and 7970's hit 1250Mhz on average, so leave it at that..







. The thread is for valley benchmark. If you want to argue about your e-peen, take it somewhere else.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh well, you don't see much 7970's hitting 1400Mhz do you? lol, you yourself can barely break 1300Mhz without blue screens and only god knows what. They are different architectures which don't funciton the same way. There is a reason why 770's can hit 1320Mhz on average, and 7970's hit 1250Mhz on average, so leave it at that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The thread is for valley benchmark. If you want to argue about your e-peen, take it somewhere else.


We are not arguing lol.

My 7970 is golden, if i had a waterblock for it i would probably hit 1340-1350 or so. I can do that for a few seconds under 45c. Once i go over 45C i start artifacting. And bad GPU overclocks doesnt cause bluescreens btw.

Also where is your new 3dmark score? The one you would get after overvolting?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes, rbby is right, YungBenny and some mods tested previous Rbby tool with the FPS boost and they confirmed that the tool was permanently modifying the Valley installation and config even if the tool wasn't open.

Even after a Valley uninstallation the config was still modified. YungBenny confirmed that he had to erase many files even after the uninstallation for Valley to go back to its original state.

Rbby said he didnt know about it and he wasnt aware of this.

I need to make a decision about if I put his score back into the chart. I'm a good guy and I know how to forgive. Especially if people admits their mistake. I think its really hard to impossible to cheat in this thread with that much data.

Don't fight in the thread guys and enjoy it


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea sorry i misunderstood you. Well 770s have horrible IPC it seems lol.


Took me a while to get that score had to pull my rig apart and hook up my chiller, water temps stayed at 20.0c if I can figure out why my voltage was dropping down from 1.4v and my clock dropped to 1400mhz I can go for more


----------



## friskiest

*friskiest --- i7 2700K @ 5.2 GHz --- GTX 780 --- 1202MHz / 1567MHz --- 70.7 FPS --- 2956*

This is with the TI bios - loving this card, but I wish it would go higher


----------



## om3nz

Running 13.4 divers with my 7850. Core 1300MHz, Memory 1400MHz.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Spoiler: om3nz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> Running 13.4 divers with my 7850. Core 1300MHz, Memory 1400MHz.






Are you using the tweak on the OP? if you are not, use it, that's a nice score for the 7850


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> Are you using the tweak on the OP? if you are not, use it, that's a nice score for the 7850


Where is your score?







the one that would beat my 7970







? No beef.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Where is your score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one that would beat my 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? No beef.


83 DEG F ... No hope for now







lol... Even my AC can't keep up with the heat in Texas







, right now i'm working on 1440p


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> Are you using the tweak on the OP? if you are not, use it, that's a nice score for the 7850


Thanks man. Yes, I did use the tweak on the OP and it gave additional 1.5 fps.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 83 DEG F ... No hope for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... Even my AC can't keep up with the heat in Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , right now i'm working on 1440p


Can you do a run of 1440p with GTX 770 SLI?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you do a run of 1440p with GTX 770 SLI?


And a single GPU.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Where is your score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one that would beat my 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? No beef.


I am not quite understanding why you are running your mouth so much if you are not even the top 7970 on the chart.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am not quite understanding why you are running your mouth so much if you are not even the top 7970 on the chart.


I specifically said "no beef" to avoid these types of replies. AND im 5th or so on the whole score list. ON AIR. And im the highest 8350 on SingleGPU. What is there not to like?


----------



## lilchronic

i rember when rangerjr1 ran that top score of his he had artifacts like crazy, he posted screenshots of it lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i rember when rangerjr1 ran that top score of his he had artifacts like crazy, he posted screenshots of it lol


Hahahha that artifact was awesome.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you do a run of 1440p with GTX 770 SLI?


Coming up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hahahha that artifact was awesome.


That's why you can gloat on 2 min benches you did with artifacts everywhere like this one, but on games, you dear not







, because 1320Mhz core/ 2004Mhz mem is my stable 24/7 Overclock, and i start having problems when i get up to 1346Mhz/ 2028Mhz







.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I specifically said "no beef" to avoid these types of replies. AND im 5th or so on the whole score list. ON AIR. And im the highest 8350 on SingleGPU. What is there not to like?


I just don't understand gloating about that score.









Edit: Oh I get it now, you would still be number 6 on the list if if weren't for those pesky Titan's and 780's.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I just don't understand gloating about that score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh I get it now, you would still be number 6 on the list if if weren't for those pesky Titan's and 780's.


Me and Yungbenny are having a friendly "dispute" about these scores. Idk why you felt like coming in and be all like "Why are you mouthing off???".


----------



## muhd86

i would say excellent scores by all the members here -- if only i could higher on my 7970 i would be in the top 10 .


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I just don't understand gloating about that score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh I get it now, you would still be number 6 on the list if if weren't for those pesky Titan's and 780's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Yungbenny are having a friendly "dispute" about these scores. Idk why you felt like coming in and be all like "Why are you mouthing off???".
Click to expand...











Benny's the one that's been running his mouth. He's been ignoring the differences in 7970 and 680/770 IPC telling the world his 770 is so much faster and there is no difference in IPC in the various 770 vs all threads. That's frankly not true at all. As a result here, Benny is eating a lil crow. Shrugs, I dunno... what comes around goes around.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny's the one that's been running his mouth. He's been ignoring the differences in 7970 and 680/770 IPC telling the world his 770 is so much faster and there is no difference in IPC in the various 770 vs all threads. That's frankly not true at all. As a result here, Benny is eating a lil crow. Shrugs, I dunno... what comes around goes around.


hahaha, really?, please guys don't start again... PM will be sent to you kk?


----------



## 113802

Can't beat my 80.5 FPS score, i keep scoring 80.5 or lower. Would using a stripped down version of Windows with many services disabled count?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny's the one that's been running his mouth. He's been ignoring the differences in 7970 and 680/770 IPC telling the world his 770 is so much faster and there is no difference in IPC in the various 770 vs all threads. That's frankly not true at all. As a result here, Benny is eating a lil crow. Shrugs, I dunno... what comes around goes around.


If that is the case, well my apologies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Can't beat my 80.5 FPS score, i keep scoring 80.5 or lower. Would using a stripped down version of Windows with many services disabled count?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I would say so.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Yungbenny, turns out Metro is optimized for Nvidia. And you won by 1.5FPS on avarage. Make what you want of that regarding the 7970s power or Nvidias "optimizations".

Anyways, do you think you can beat my Valley and 3dmark legit? Do you have firestrike? Can you beat my GPU there? Im serious, not trying to start any flamewars here.

I fell into your Nvidia optimized game trap. I remain unconvinced that the 770 is better or on par with 7970s in UNBIASED games or benchmarks. Beat me in valley and 3dmark11/firestrike and we'll talk.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yungbenny, turns out Metro is optimized for Nvidia. And you won by 1.5FPS on avarage. Make what you want of that regarding the 7970s power or Nvidias "optimizations".
> 
> Anyways, do you think you can beat my Valley and 3dmark legit? Do you have firestrike? Can you beat my GPU there? Im serious, not trying to start any flamewars here.
> 
> I fell into your Nvidia optimized game trap. I remain unconvinced that the 770 is better or on par with 7970s in UNBIASED games or benchmarks. Beat me in valley and 3dmark11/firestrike and we'll talk.


Oh, now metro is optimized for Nvidia right? And you're the one that fell into my optimized game trap right?...







. Then why did you post this to brag?



It's a waste of time arguing with you. Do more research before you talk.

Your valley score is 0.6 FPS faster with Artifacts...and yet you brag. BTW Isn't that Equal? I mean, that's no even up to a Frame..









And what 3dmark11 *"legit"* score are you talking about? Last time i checked... You're at the bottom of the list.



I'm in-between two 780 SLI and beating both at Graphics score, does that automatically mean that 770 SLI is better than 780 SLI, obviously not


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh, now metro is optimized for Nvidia right? And you're the one that fell into my optimized game trap right?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then why did you post this to brag?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a waste of time arguing with you. Do more research before you talk.
> 
> Your valley score is 0.6 FPS faster with Artifcats. Isn't that Equal? I mean, that's no even up to a Frame..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what 3dmark11 *"legit"* score are you talking about? Last time i checked... You're at the bottom of the list.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in-between two 780 SLI and beating both at Graphics score, does that automatically mean that 770 SLI is better than 780 SLI, obviously not


True true i wanted Metro LL benching. But that is because Metro 2033 tends to do better on AMD cards because AMD optimized the drivers for it. Nvidia did the same. (which hasnt happened to Metro LL yet with AMD) Ill openly admit that. And it DOES say "nvidia the way its meant to be played" in the intro and you know what that means. And you still only beat me with 1.5 fps with a 3770k and a game optimized for Nvidia.

Also i dont really care about Total PScore because i have no chance, you're getting 2k more physics score than me and that adds up to a better total score. Please lets keep it down to graphics okay?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys I proclaim you both *WINNERS*.









Everybody wins, YAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guys I proclaim you both *WINNERS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody wins, YAYYYYYYYY


I actually laughed at this post lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

LOL... @ *Karlitos*









*87c* on my top card







. Too bad benching and Texas summer do not go along pretty well... I always get crash at the end of the bench @ 1320/2004Mhz









*1440p*

*Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 GHz --- 770 SLI --- 1306 MHz / 1954 MHz --- 64.5 FPS --- 2698*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guys I proclaim you both *WINNERS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody wins, YAYYYYYYYY


But it was funny watching the battle...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LOL... @ *Karlitos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *87c* on my top card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Too bad benching and Texas summer do not go along pretty well... I always get crash at the end of the bench @ 1320/2004Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1440p*
> *Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 GHz --- 770 SLI --- 1306 MHz / 1954 MHz --- 64.5 FPS --- 2698*


Nice score Benny. This will be good for the graphs. Can you also do a Single Card run if you can. Thanks man



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> But it was funny watching the battle...


True, they can continue if they want.

But they are so close that I think they are both winning. lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice score Benny. This will be good for the graphs. Can you also do a Single Card run if you can. Thanks man
> 
> 
> True, they can continue if they want.
> 
> But they are so close that I think they are both winning. lol


I have won 2/3 benchmarks (Graphics wise, ignoring physics and pscore in 3dmark)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice score Benny. This will be good for the graphs. Can you also do a Single Card run if you can. Thanks man
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, they can continue if they want.
> 
> But they are so close that I think they are both winning. lol


Coming up









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I have won 2/3 benchmarks (Graphics wise, ignoring physics and pscore in 3dmark)


Make that 3 out of 3, i'll let you have the one i won okay?









Here is your crown for winning.....







..........


----------



## tsm106

Thats a solid 1440P run.


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Single Card

1440p

Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 GHz --- GTX 770 --- 1320 MHz / 1954 MHz --- 33.6 FPS --- 1405*


----------



## Ripple

Ripple --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5.0GHz --- 3 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1135MHz / 3105MHz --- 145.3 FPS --- 6080



Sorry to create more work for you. I finally got my 3960X up to 5.0 GHz. Thanks in advance.

Back in the top 10!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Ripple --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5.0GHz --- 3 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1135MHz / 3105MHz --- 145.3 FPS --- 6080
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry to create more work for you.* I finally got my 3960X up to 5.0 GHz. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Back in the top 10!


It's a pleasure for me.









Can you also do runs with 5760x1080? Or 1440p.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> But it was funny watching the battle...


Yep... lol


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 --- i7 3930K @ 5.0 GHz --- 7970 Crossfire --- 1320 MHz / 1860 MHz --- 72.0 FPS --- 3014



Doh I was trying to match benny's clocks from memory, overshot by 14mhz. Oh well. Next I upped the clocks a lil more, not maxed out just yet.

tsm106 --- i7 3930K @ 5.0 GHz --- 7970 Crossfire --- 1345 MHz / 1860 MHz --- 73.4 FPS --- 3071


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> tsm106 --- i7 3930K @ 5.0 GHz --- 7970 Crossfire --- 1320 MHz / 1860 MHz --- 72.0 FPS --- 3014
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh I was trying to match benny's clocks from memory, overshot by 14mhz. Oh well. Next I upped the clocks a lil more, not maxed out just yet.
> 
> tsm106 --- i7 3930K @ 5.0 GHz --- 7970 Crossfire --- 1345 MHz / 1860 MHz --- 73.4 FPS --- 3071
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










...............................









do one at 1306Mhz... I'll like to see how clock for clock would be


----------



## tsm106

No need to, cuz your single is at the same clocks, so I ran a single.

tsm106 --- i7 3930K @ 5.0 GHz --- 7970 --- 1320 MHz / 1860 MHz --- 36.7 FPS --- 1534



tsm106 --- i7 3930K @ 5.0 GHz --- 7970 Crossfire --- 1370MHz / 1875 MHz --- 37.8 FPS --- 1580



Btw, Congrats to Miami, sloppy win thanks to sloppy Spurs, but a win is a win.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> No need to, cuz your single is at the same clocks, so I ran a single.
> 
> tsm106 --- i7 3930K @ 5.0 GHz --- 7970 --- 1320 MHz / 1860 MHz --- 36.7 FPS --- 1534
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Congrats to Miami, sloppy win thanks to sloppy Spurs, but a win is a win.


Me likey! My GPU can go higher in clocks, but i rather not destroy my 2 weeks old GPU in the pursuit of FPS


----------



## 66racer

Gulp heres my best, might have a bit left on memory...

2700k 4800mhz gtx 770 1359mhz @ 1.212v 7900mhz memory


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> No need to, cuz your single is at the same clocks, so I ran a single.
> 
> tsm106 --- i7 3930K @ 5.0 GHz --- 7970 --- 1320 MHz / 1860 MHz --- 36.7 FPS --- 1534
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Congrats to Miami, sloppy win thanks to sloppy Spurs, but a win is a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey! My GPU can go higher in clocks, but i rather not destroy my 2 weeks old GPU in the pursuit of FPS
Click to expand...

Here's one calculated down from IPC ratio to hit same fps as your single.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Here's one calculated down from IPC ratio to hit same fps as your single.












I noticed your memory clock is still set at 1860Mhz

how is your run with stock memory and 1320mhz on the core?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Gulp heres my best, might have a bit left on memory...
> 
> 2700k 4800mhz gtx 770 1359mhz @ 1.212v 7900mhz memory










..... You know, if results for the 770's keep rolling in with all of them hitting well over 1320Mhz on the core, our AVG will be @ 57 FPS and that's higher than the 7970's AVG, because some 7970 find it a problem going over 1150Mhz. i just recommend the 770 to people because of the AVG overclock i see.

Anyone that gets a 770 is assured 1300Mhz +







.... Only Very Very few might be stuck at 1254/1293Mhz (which I am yet to see)


----------



## tsm106

I dunno, I've never run stock memory lol. I just set it to 1180/1500 to see. Remote benching ftw.

Update 1180/1500=31.7 fps

Running 1320/1500=34.2 fps

Hmm, I bet all it takes to match your single gpu is 1200/1700mhz.

Update 1200/1700=33.5 fps.



Quote:


> See? It's not the core that matters that much, the memory clock on the 7970 also plays a big role wink.gif


Memory helps but its the core that is key. It takes hundreds of memory mhz to make the same fps changes that small amounts of core mhz would effect.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny's the one that's been running his mouth. He's been ignoring the differences in 7970 and 680/770 IPC telling the world his 770 is so much faster and there is no difference in IPC in the various 770 vs all threads. That's frankly not true at all. As a result here, Benny is eating a lil crow. Shrugs, I dunno... what comes around goes around.


Your one to talk.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Your one to talk.


Hehe, they misunderstood me, i was trying to let them know that it does not apply to all 7970's. That's why i picked those scores to show them that some 7970's clocked at similar clocks as the 770 performed linearly.

People that are used to running benches know that higher core clocks do not necessarily mean better scores sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I dunno, I've never run stock memory lol. I just set it to 1180/1500 to see. Remote benching ftw.
> 
> Update 1180/1500=31.7 fps
> 
> Running 1320/1500=34.2 fps
> 
> Hmm, I bet all it takes to match your single gpu is 1200/1700mhz.


See? It's not the core that matters that much, the memory clock on the 7970 also plays a big role


----------



## Rangerjr1

heh


----------



## Rangerjr1

Im out god dammit.


----------



## Rangerjr1

TSM106s 1440p runs proves my point benny.


----------



## matty4118

matty4118 --- i5 @ 4.5 GHz --- GTX780SLi --- 1002 MHz / 1627 MHz --- 83.7 FPS --- 3501 @ 1440p


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty4118*
> 
> matty4118 --- i5 @ 4.5 GHz --- GTX780SLi --- 1002 MHz / 1627 MHz --- 83.7 FPS --- 3501 @ 1440p


Nice score, whats your single GPU scores?


----------



## matty4118

Have not tried single yet, still working on my overclock in sli.


----------



## Melk

New Score with new modded BIOS @ 1202 core, +500mem

ASIC 62.3


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's my old 7970 numbers for reference. Not at max OC as these are numbers from my Titan vs 7970 comparison:

Single - 1225MHz - 1754MHz


CF - 1225MHz - 1754MHz


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> *BBEG --- i7 2600k @ 3.4 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1202 / 1502 --- 43,3 FPS --- 1810*
> 
> 
> 
> Running the full suit of benches on my system before I start overclocking and before I add my second 680. Still need to find more screws for the damned thing to get the stock cooler back on...
> 
> On a related note, I'm learning to appreciate the Windforce 3 and Twin Frozr coolers I've had. The stock 680 cooler is a solid 12°C or more hotter than my MSI 460 *Hawk Talon Attack!* and Gigabyte 7950 (even OC'd nicely) running the same benchmarks.


Newness.

BBEG --- i7 2600k @ 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1144 / 1615 --- 46.6 FPS --- 1948



I tried keeping the 1200+ core and 1600+ mem, but wasn't making it through Valley. Might be exposing my newness to this, but I'm surprised the bump in mem and reduced clock in core resulted in a few FPS increase.

*Karlitos*, you said I should be getting 52 FPS with the OC'd 680. What types of settings should I be looking at, and what are you doing to test stability besides a full Valley run?

Run 2.

BBEG --- i7 2600k @ 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1199 / 1599 --- 47.6 --- 1991



A little better. Literally any further adjustments up in either core or memory in Afterburner crashes in Valley. Is there a GPU overclocking software that allows for more precise jumps than Afterburner?

Any reason why the clock speed in Valley shows differently than what GPU-Z shows? Am I supposed to be listing that score vs the one in GPU-Z?


----------



## vagenrider

http://s229.photobucket.com/user/vagenrider/media/00000_zps73f1ff8e.png.html


----------



## michael-ocn

Your card is getting hotter than you want it to get, 77c in your screen shots. Adjust the cooling to keep it under 70c and you'll probably get some better results. With the cooling like you have it now, the card is downclocking instead of running at its max boost speed. Another source of downclocking is exceeding the power target, look at the graphs in afterburner and see if the power usage pushes up against the limit. Valley reports the wrong core clock for most nvidia cards for some reason, gpuz and afterburner and precisionx have it right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I tried keeping the 1200+ core and 1600+ mem, but wasn't making it through Valley. Might be exposing my newness to this, but I'm surprised the bump in mem and reduced clock in core resulted in a few FPS increase.
> GTX 680 ; 1199 / 1599 --- 47.6 --- 1991
> A little better. Literally any further adjustments up in either core or memory in Afterburner crashes in Valley.
> Any reason why the clock speed in Valley shows differently than what GPU-Z shows? Am I supposed to be listing that score vs the one in GPU-Z?


----------



## Azazil1190

Hi nice to meet you all and one from me

http://[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/cbv3.png/ Uploaded with ImageShack.us]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/cbv3.png/ Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Your card is getting hotter than you want it to get, 77c in your screen shots. Adjust the cooling to keep it under 70c and you'll probably get some better results. With the cooling like you have it now, the card is downclocking instead of running at its max boost speed. Another source of downclocking is exceeding the power target, look at the graphs in afterburner and see if the power usage pushes up against the limit. Valley reports the wrong core clock for most nvidia cards for some reason, gpuz and afterburner and precisionx have it right.


Good advise, thanks. Manually setting fan speed to 55% in Afterburner allows a bump to 1204 / 1603. [Edit: found an easy auto fan profile for this, same score]



Some point past this, right around 1250 / 1650 or so, I was crashing Valley below 60C. Something else has come into play past 1204/1603 besides temp.


----------



## khemist

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/hzqz.jpg/

Update on my score - khemist ---- i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1228/1877 ---- 83.3 ---- 3485


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/hzqz.jpg/
> 
> Update on my score - khemist ---- i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1228/1877 ---- 83.3 ---- 3485


Nicely done Khemist!


----------



## wsnnwa

Update on my score: wsnnwa ---i7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1213/3500 ---- 74.2 ---- 3106



I literally crashed like 10 seconds after this.


----------



## Azazil1190

am i ok with this screen is for my cellphone

http://postimg.org/image/fe0csrlez/full/
image hosting no sign up


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> am i ok with this screen is for my cellphone
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/fe0csrlez/full/
> image hosting no sign up


Just hit F12 when the run completes. Ten fill out the form on pg 1 of this thread. Catch the clocks in precisionX. Nice cards you got there! What bios you using?

Edit: nvm, i see which bios.


----------



## marc0053

This is the best I can get of my Titan with ASIS=69.3, Naennon's bios and Nvidia driver 320.18


----------



## VettePilot

My new best score. Just did a run with my 2600k OC'd to 4.4ghz and the GPU at 1176mhz/3557mhz at 1.187v on stock bios.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> am i ok with this screen is for my cellphone
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/fe0csrlez/full/
> image hosting no sign up


Looks good. No way my cards will hit 141 FPS so you are definitely the new dual card king! Then again, maybe I can squeeze it out...


----------



## BBEG

Nice score Azazil!

So I forgot that there is some voltage adjustment allowed on the reference 680, and have a feeling it will be key to pushing the clocks a little higher. I've increased it by small amounts (+50 mV or less) and it still won't let me run a higher core clock without crashing inside of the first few tests. I'm going to step up to +100mV next and see if that will let me step up the core clock (small, gonna start in +25MHz increments). If that doesn't work then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Follow the rules before posting please

585 entries









*@vagenrider*, *@Ripple*, *@Azazil1190* : Post a valid screenshot that is 1920x1080 (READ OP) the screenshot your posted is way too small.

*@66Racer*: Disable iGPU to have a valid score. (Turn off in BIOS usually)

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## 66racer

1080p
*asus dcii gtx770* 2GB @ 1359mhz/1.212v --7900mhz mem (wish asus had heatsinks on the memory)
2700k @ 4.8ghz (although dont think it effects score)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ninja update

66Racer, I still updated your score but you have to turn it off, please resubmit when you are done.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ninja update
> 
> 66Racer, I still updated your score but you have to turn it off, please resubmit when you are done.


Thanks, Im going to look into it and mess with the igpu power settings hoping asus just named it something funny (maximus iv gene-z gen3). That run was done with it disabled in the device manager, I just dont know why it keeps showing up. I will do my best to fix this issue and if not, I understand if I need to have my listing removed. I will look into it for sure though.

if anyone in here knows how to disable it in the maximus iv gene-z gen3, please advise, but I literally dont see the setting, just power options which I will be messing with tomorrow hoping one of them shuts it off. Its literally disabled in device manager.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks, Im going to look into it and mess with the igpu power settings hoping asus just named it something funny (maximus iv gene-z gen3). That run was done with it disabled in the device manager, I just dont know why it keeps showing up. I will do my best to fix this issue and if not, I understand if I need to have my listing removed. I will look into it for sure though.
> 
> if anyone in here knows how to disable it in the maximus iv gene-z gen3, please advise, but I literally dont see the setting, just power options which I will be messing with tomorrow hoping one of them shuts it off. Its literally disabled in device manager.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I looked into the manual for you and found it.

_Enlarge_


----------



## khemist

What is up with the table not showing?, probably been asked lots before.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> What is up with the table not showing?, probably been asked lots before.


I don't know what you mean, its showing for me. I just checked.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> What is up with the table not showing?, probably been asked lots before.


sign in with your gmail account in another tab, then you'll see the table


----------



## Azazil1190

thank you all my friends.And sorry for this post but now i know the right way so i run again the test and i post it!!!


----------



## Trexx

Great score Azazil1990! Keep up the good work pal!


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexx*
> 
> Great score Azazil1990! Keep up the good work pal!


Thnx @Trexx


----------



## Azazil1190

and last update my score
Azazil1190 - i7-3960X @5.0Ghz - GTX Titan Sli @ 1201/1820 - 143,1 - 5987

http://postimg.org/image/5eqt7p1l3/full/
green shot screen capture


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> and last update my score
> *Azazil1190* ---- *i7-3960 @ 5.0Ghz* ---- *GTX Titan Sli @ 1201/1820* ---- *143,1* ---- *5987*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/5eqt7p1l3/full/
> green shot screen capture


Awesome!


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Awesome!


Thnx a lot my friend!!!


----------



## Melk

Very last update -- best I can do for the next few drivers I think









Changed to drivers 320.xx -- had a lower max core (1189 vs 1202) but got better results with mem @ +650









here's the result... obtained with an ASIC 62.3%.



/cheers


----------



## vagenrider

http://s229.photobucket.com/user/vagenrider/media/4480BIG_zps3cfe0f6d.png.html


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Here is my daily driver submission 1320 core and +450 on mem. GTX 770 ACX. Gonna try max OC now.








http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/Dimaggio1103/media/00003_zps8307368a.png.html


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Here is my daily driver submission 1320 core and +450 on mem. GTX 770 ACX. Gonna try max OC now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/Dimaggio1103/media/00003_zps8307368a.png.html


I'll say 57.2 FPS at max, lol, seems like that's where all "bios locked" 770's are getting up to... Even if we have 20 results, i still believe we would have 57 Avg FPS since all 770's clock above 1300Mhz


----------



## hyp36rmax

hyp36rmax - i5 2500k / 4.5ghz - AMD 7970 CrossfireX, 1125 Core / 2048 Shaders / 1575 Memory - 82.7 FPS - 3462 Score


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll say 57.2 FPS at max, lol, seems like that's where all "bios locked" 770's are getting up to... Even if we have 20 results, i still believe we would have 57 Avg FPS since all 770's clock above 1300Mhz


You guys better get 57fps.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You guys better get 57fps.


I find your posts hilarious. You argue for a card that is marginally better/worse than the 770, and act like that makes it the best thing on earth and the 770 is trash. Yet you get annoyed when people say the same thing about your CPU. Ew....you have a vishera CPU? Why? When a 3770k destroys it?

We both know how annoying that is but, your doing the same thing in these discussions. Going all hokies on it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I find your posts hilarious. You argue for a card that is marginally better/worse than the 770, and act like that makes it the best thing on earth and the 770 is trash. Yet you get annoyed when people say the same thing about your CPU. Ew....you have a vishera CPU? Why? When a 3770k destroys it?
> 
> We both know how annoying that is but, your doing the same thing in these discussions. Going all hokies on it.


Hokes is my idol lol.

I said it better do 57FPS because people argue it is as good or better than a 7970. Thats all. Im done arguing for the 7970.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hokes is my idol lol.
> 
> I said it better do 57FPS because people argue it is as good or better than a 7970. Thats all. Im done arguing for the 7970.


Nobody to my knowledge said the 770 was far better. I have said the whole time that they are both good. My only beef is when you get trolls saying the 770 is embarrassing or useless when its essentially the same thing as a 7970. Same performance and nearly same price. As usual comes down to preference, but neither card is a slouch that's for sure. I could give a crap less about branding, as I'm excited to see what the 8970 brings. I just hate misinformation, and blanket statements, as I'm sure you do as well.

Side note its funny that the word hokies is synonymous with a cutdown.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Nobody to my knowledge said the 770 was far better. I have said the whole time that they are both good. My only beef is when you get trolls saying the 770 is embarrassing or useless when its essentially the same thing as a 7970. Same performance and nearly same price. As usual comes down to preference, but neither card is a slouch that's for sure. I could give a crap less about branding, as I'm excited to see what the 8970 brings. I just hate misinformation, and blanket statements, as I'm sure you do as well.
> 
> Side note its funny that the word hokies is synonymous with a cutdown.


Yep, im done fighting about these cards. It has become boring lol. Though 770 is a 680 remake, and we all know 680s cant really compete with 7970s anymore. I just didnt have much expectations from the 770, but i have been proven otherwise.

To be honest, the 770 is what the 680 should've been in the first place. And the lack of VRAM still boggles my mind.

And yea Hokies has become an insult lol. Look at my rigs name!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Nobody to my knowledge said the 770 was far better. I have said the whole time that they are both good. My only beef is when you get trolls saying the 770 is embarrassing or useless when its essentially the same thing as a 7970. Same performance and nearly same price. As usual comes down to preference, but neither card is a slouch that's for sure. I could give a crap less about branding, as I'm excited to see what the 8970 brings. I just hate misinformation, and blanket statements, as I'm sure you do as well.
> 
> Side note its funny that the word hokies is synonymous with a cutdown.


I know you are referring to me Dimaggio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't see the point in buying a GTX 770 honestly, its embarassing.
> 
> GTX 780 or HD 7970 are still the best buys.


The GTX 770 is released since when? May 30th, Do you notice that only *4 members* has it in Valley Thread. The GTX 780 released May 23th and 26 people have it.

I'm glad for you that you you enjoy your GTX 770 but in June 2013, I would never buy a year and a half old chip.


----------



## lilchronic

320.39 drivers
670 sli cpu @5ghz might get more at 5.1ghz










.............. 770's are week im sorry, i was expecting more out of them atleast beating the 7970's


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I know you are referring to me Dimaggio.
> The GTX 770 is released since when? May 30th, Do you notice that only *4 members* has it in Valley Thread. The GTX 780 released May 23th and 26 people have it.
> 
> I'm glad for you that you you enjoy your GTX 770 but in June 2013, I would never buy a year and a half old chip.


Your logic is both illogical and irrelevant. Who cares if you wouldn't buy it. You make sig rigs no doubt, but you're not the final word on which GPU's are better.

Its been proven time and time again the 770 and 7970 are similar in all three areas, performance, price, and time they have been on market, yet you call only one of them obsolete and the other as godly...doesn't get much more biased than that karlitos.









Also, your valley thread is hardly a large enough sample size to determine a true statistic for multiple reasons. Basic high school math bro.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Your logic is both illogical and irrelevant. Who cares if you wouldn't buy it. You make sig rigs no doubt, but you're not the final word on which GPU's are better.
> 
> Its been proven time and time again the 770 and 7970 are similar in all three areas, performance, price, and time they have been on market, yet you call only one of them obsolete and the other as godly...doesn't get much more biased than that karlitos.


The 7970 IS better at multiscreen and high resolutions due to the bit bus and 3gb VRAM.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hokes is my idol lol.
> 
> I said it better do 57FPS because people argue it is as good or better than a 7970. *Thats all. Im done arguing for the 7970*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> The 7970 IS better at multiscreen and high resolutions due to the bit bus and 3gb VRAM.


And here you go again.......





Wow just look at that superior memory owning the 770 and its petty 2GB of vram and lower bus.......


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> And here you go again.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow just look at that superior memory owning the 770 and its petty 2GB of vram and lower bus.......


Man, on how many threads will you justify your purchase.

Go play a freakin game and stop polluting the forum.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Your logic is both illogical and irrelevant. Who cares if you wouldn't buy it. You make sig rigs no doubt, but you're not the final word on which GPU's are better.
> 
> Its been proven time and time again the 770 and 7970 are similar in all three areas, performance, price, and time they have been on market, yet you call only one of them obsolete and the other as godly...*doesn't get much more biased than that karlitos*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your valley thread is hardly a large enough sample size to determine a true statistic for multiple reasons. Basic high school math bro.


Stop saying I'm biased. The GTX 770 is not even in my top 5 choices. For single monitor single GPU solution, I would go with the GTX 780 without hesitation. Multi-monitor, the HD 7970s or GTX 780 or Titans or HD 7950s.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hokes is my idol lol.
> 
> who's hokes? you mean hokus pokus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## amd655

Karlitos, i am going to a 780 from a 480, what do you reckon?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Karlitos, i am going to a 780 from a 480, what do you reckon?


Hey man, that is a true good choice.


Do you want water or air?
How many cards do you want?
For single air cooled card, I would get the Evga ACX cooler and flash with modded BIOS.


----------



## amd655

Air, but a decent cooler, i may consider aftermarket cooling, but this depends on the cooler with the card


----------



## lilchronic

dude a 780 is like 3 480's in one card lol you will love it coming from a 480


----------



## amd655

Well my 480 is in the top 30 of 1440p benchies









Oh man dat 780


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Man, on how many threads will you justify your purchase.
> 
> Go play a freakin game and stop polluting the forum.
> Stop saying I'm biased. The GTX 770 is not even in my top 5 choices. For single monitor single GPU solution, I would go with the GTX 780 without hesitation. Multi-monitor, the HD 7970s or GTX 780 or Titans or HD 7950s.


Cause you called a card thats identical to a 7970 embarrassing, so I backup my point with facts. Not my fault. I just call out BS when I see it. I don't need to justify anything bro, built this rig for pennies on the dollar. lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Air, but a decent cooler, i may consider aftermarket cooling, but this depends on the cooler with the card


Reference coolers on 7970 is massively under-rated. Might be the case with 780s aswel.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> And here you go again.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow just look at that superior memory owning the 770 and its petty 2GB of vram and lower bus.......


It makes me lol when nvidiers thinks 2560x1600 is what i consider high res.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_770_sli_review,22.html





And when you add another 7970 (7990 or 2x7970.) It pulls away even more. Stop posting resolutions that can be done on a single screen. What the hell where you thinking when i said high res?

Man get out.


----------



## rv8000

Posting in this thread should be restricted to submission only, all this ot and e-peen battling is ridiculous. I've seen like 15 result postings in over 20 pages







. Leave OT, disputes, and details to pms.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What happens when you put another 7970 into play? 770 left in the dust.
> 
> Then its either better scaling or the VRAM. Nvidia guys claim Nvidia has better scaling, but this doesnt seem to show this. Or is it the VRAM?


I got a bunch of benches from actual games that would prove that statement false. However, people are getting annoyed, so we will have to agree to disagree for now.

Ill leave you with my final thought......


Back on topic, gonna make a run to improve my score of 56FPS, later tonight. That was just my daily driver. How long till submissions are in chart?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys, I don't mind you debate here, *just keep the discussion civil* and put the HUGE quotes in spoiler tabs.

Thanks.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guys, I don't mind you debate here, *just keep the discussion civil* and put the HUGE quotes in spoiler tabs.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+1!

Debates ends with knowledge and information. Lets just try to keep it on a civil level, no personal insults etc.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well folks I tried this hokies clone keeps derailing so why not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmarks at 1080P 3-way are extremely limited not a large enough sample size for a definitive conclusion. However 1600P is considered more than high res. And yet 7970 loses.
> 
> If your whole argument hinges on 1080p 3 monitors, then you fail, as that is such a minority, its not even funny.
> 
> Although you shouldn't worry, that 8350 would just bottleneck xfire anyways.


You counter yourself or something? You represent nvidia or amd with this graph? You just post a 770 lightning a 1200/1700 card which probably boost higher matching a 1050/1500 7970

Also look the minimum on hitman. I dont think that its playable.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> That is single screen, and not a very high resolution. I have told you already that im talking about HIGH RESOLUTIONS.
> 
> Also where is the source? Can you link it to me? Mine was from Guru3d.


1600P is not high res? What are you smoking. Always some sort of excuse with you.

Source: http://hothardware.com/Reviews/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-770-Review-With-Gigabyte-and-MSI/?page=10


----------



## Rangerjr1

Its amusing how you skip all posts that contradict your claims.


----------



## amd655

Why would it matter??

Most of you barely game at 1080p, let alone 1600p...

Hell i cant keep up with my GTX 480... proved that in the 1440p results... 17FPS LOL.

My 780 will be a nice treat though


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Why would it matter??
> 
> Most of you barely game at 1080p, let alone 1600p...
> 
> Hell i cant keep up with my GTX 480... proved that in the 1440p results... 17FPS LOL.
> 
> My 780 will be a nice treat though


+1 for getting a worthwhile card.


----------



## lilchronic

7970's cant even beat my 670's that bad cmon guys







were talking about 1-5 fps here


----------



## amd655

What is the point of purposely filling Vram????????

I could do that too, but them i am purposely crippling performance for no reason...

I played Batman Arkham City DX11 at 2880x1760 with 8xMSAA, it was fine until a little into the game, the whole game chugged at not even a frame per second..... it was totally maxed, and the Vram was massively overloaded, the whole OS became a mess after that, and took around 5 mins to quit the game.....

I ended up hard resetting.

Does anyone here know what running out of Vram really looks like??

I swear people talk but have no substance most of the time....

1536MB Vram 2xMSAA BF3 ULTRA 2560x1440





Vram is not the only story in a memory bottleneck, the 7970 has a larger advantage when memory intensive games are in use... which are far and few....

Nothing else to see here..

Sorry if i am off topic, ranting a bit :/


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> What is the point of purposely filling Vram????????
> 
> I could do that too, but them i am purposely crippling performance for no reason...
> 
> I played Batman Arkham City DX11 at 2880x1760 with 8xMSAA, it was fine until a little into the game, the whole game chugged at not even a frame per second..... it was totally maxed, and the Vram was massively overloaded, the whole OS became a mess after that, and took around 5 mins to quit the game.....
> 
> I ended up hard resetting.
> 
> Does anyone here know what running out of Vram really looks like??
> 
> I swear people talk but have no substance most of the time....
> 
> 1536MB Vram 2xMSAA BF3 ULTRA 2560x1440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vram is not the only story in a memory bottleneck, the 7970 has a larger advantage when memory intensive games are in use... which are far and few....
> 
> Nothing else to see here..
> 
> Sorry if i am off topic, ranting a bit :/


I know what it looks like. And it does matter in setups/games where you end up using more than 2gb RAM. If it was a 770 the FPS would TANK HARD.


----------



## lilchronic

once you go over your vram on you gpu it starts to load of your phisical memory and you get alot of stuttering. thats what ive seen on skyrim my ram usage will spike


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Lets assume your correct. I fail to see how 7970 xfire is superior considering the horride frame pacing that it has. Before you chime in with you don't notice it. AMD admitted it its fact. So the 7970 xfire recommendation has disclaimers. Only better when gaming at 3 monitors, and only after the end of next month if AMD fixes the issue.....right. Lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 7970's cant even beat my 670's that bad cmon guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were talking about 1-5 fps here


^
Instigator!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Tonight, in the Valley Thread...












*
FIGHT*


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Tonight, in the Valley Thread...


Yep, you 770 people beat my single GPU score.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> ^
> Instigator!


You Know It!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Tonight, in the Valley Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FIGHT*


Came back to this thread to see that. Haha Plus rep karlitos.

Ranger I see it is you now who ignore my last post? Or do frame times mean nothing.

As for your valley score their has been what a total of 4 770s posting in this thread, such a small number yet they beat out more than half the 7970's scores. let alone the average for our scores is higher. Check karlitos own graphs on page one.

7970 is a champ to hold up this long, but lets not forget its tied with a *mid tier* 770. So not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Tonight, in the Valley Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FIGHT*


And the heavy weight champion of the world is ........ NVIDIA


----------



## Rangerjr1

I win.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Second time ignoring my post. I assume you admit defeat?


Oh the frametime thing? Oh yea ofcourse it matters. And its a pain, i hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## michael-ocn

who won what... spreadsheets show that the nvidia titan is the unambiguous king of the hill (for the time being)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Came back to this thread to see that. Haha Plus rep karlitos.
> 
> Ranger I see it is you now who ignore my last post? Or do frame times mean nothing.
> 
> As for your valley score their has been what a total of 4 770s posting in this thread, such a small number yet they beat out more than half the 7970's scores. *let alone the average for our scores is higher*. Check karlitos own graphs on page one.
> 
> 7970 is a champ to hold up this long, but lets not forget its tied with a *mid tier* 770. So not sure what you're getting at.


This is actually not accurate because we don't have enough GTX 770 entries. And most of the GTX 770 are good benchers and will try to push it to the limit. But for now, not a good pool.

GTX 680 = GTX 770 > HD 7970 (The HD 7970 will still be just a little ahead)

Also remember that most scores were not done with Tweaks with most: GTX 680, GTX 670 (and lower) and HD 7970 and HD 7950 and lower.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

770s benched so far in this thread are average performers. I agree sample size needs to be bigger, but its definitely a good start. 770 is a mid tier card so most mid tier people don't instantly think about bench offs. As time progresses in sure more people will bench. Until then we are left with the data provided which shows 770 at first start is already above half the 7970s benched. Unless you think the few of us have golden ones, but take a gander at the 770 thread most members hit our clocks.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 770s benched so far in this thread are average performers. I agree sample size needs to be bigger, but its definitely a good start. 770 is a mid tier card so most mid tier people don't instantly think about bench offs. As time progresses in sure more people will bench. Until then we are left with the data provided which shows 770 at first start is already above half the 7970s benched. Unless you think the few of us have golden ones, but take a gander at the 770 thread most members hit our clocks.


What are your valley scores with the clocks listen in your rig?

Edit: 56FPS at 1320 dat IPC. Not that i should talk, AMD CPU lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What are your valley scores with the clocks listen in your rig?


I actually posted it a few pages back, The page before you said you where done defending the 7970, then decided to argue again. Thats my daily driver settings, going for max OC later tonight, But I don't see me getting to much more on air in my prodigy case. lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, who gives a crap about your little 7970/770 slap fight? This is how you do it like a BOSS! Titan FTW!



Really hope you guys know I'm just messing with ya!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, who gives a crap about your little 7970/770 slap fight? This is how you do it like a BOSS! Titan FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope you guys know I'm just messing with ya!


Ahhh just wait for the 8970. Lets just hope its not a bulldozer insident. That would piss me off a lot.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 56FPS at 1320 dat IPC. Not that i should talk, AMD CPU lol.
> 
> Hey, i dont know if you got the wrong idea. But i keep all of this "hostile behaviour" within the topic of 770vs7970. I got nothing against anyone in this thread. Unless ofcourse they have 770s


No sweat we are all nerds arguing about beastly GPUs, most people would be lucky to own either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Rangerjr1
> 7970 @ 1290/1890 1287mV -20mV because of vdroop. 13.6b Driver. Only using driver tweaks.
> 
> I dont blame you guys if you call bullcrap on this score.
> 
> Also i had 12C ambient lol.


Pretty close to my clocks, you did driver tweaks, I did not.









So considering I have less shaders, less bandwidth, with no tweaks, id say my IPC is just fine.









Stay tuned I'll be dethroning that score in a bit.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No sweat we are all nerds arguing about beastly GPUs, most people would be lucky to own either.
> Pretty close to my clocks, you did driver tweaks, I did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So considering I have less shaders, less bandwidth, with no tweaks, id say my IPC is just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned I'll be dethroning that score in a bit.


There is ONE driver tweak for AMD. And that tweak is texture filtering quality put to performance. Nothing else lol.

oh and good luck!


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No sweat we are all nerds arguing about beastly GPUs, most people would be lucky to own either.
> Pretty close to my clocks, you did driver tweaks, I did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So considering I have less shaders, less bandwidth, with no tweaks, id say my IPC is just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned I'll be dethroning that score in a bit.


I like how you compare different architectures without even calculate the zero gpgpu on the 770.

For IPC look here.:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/5930#post_20238534


----------



## Dimaggio1103

You linked a 770 user getting 57fps.....not sure what your talking about.

Debate is over my friend. His 7970 got 57fps, and mine with only a 30mhz clock over his got 56fps, but I dident do any tweaks, and have less shaders. If you thinks shaders don't matter in this bench your crazy.

Not much left to discuss. Like it or not 7970 and 770 are about equal.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> You linked a 770 user getting 57fps.....not sure what your talking about.
> 
> Debate is over my friend. His 7970 got 57fps, and mine with only a 30mhz clock over his got 56fps, but I dident do any tweaks, and have less shaders. If you thinks shaders don't matter in this bench your crazy.
> 
> Not much left to discuss. Like it or not 7970 and 770 are about equal.


Equal when he has an amd cpu? LoL. You try everything to win this but you have zero knowledge about what a 7970 can do. I told yungbenny to compete with tsm thread. I ask you the same. If you believe that your gpu is equal go here and prove it. Until then all is irrelevant.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1322119/12-11-vs-310-33

PS. Look tsm post on my link.

Also this dumb thing with the shaders. Thats why i told you that you have zero knowledge about gpu architecture. Its not 1 kepler shader= 1 AMD shader. Different architectures nothing to compare.


----------



## sebastianthelab

*Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0*

http://postimg.org/image/6vag9yptv/



3570K 4,8ghz
sebastianthelab ---- i5-3570K @4.8Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1235/3664 ---- 84.4 ---- 3531


----------



## Snuckie7

2011 CPUs have the same IPC (or sometimes lower) than 1155 CPUs in Valley…


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> OK, ill go first, i can get a little higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 670 FTW


Nice score man, but its gk104.


----------



## BBEG

Kinda proving my point man. Door's that way. Fresh air. It's good for you!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> GTX 480 870mhz 2560x1600
> 
> 
> 
> I may do a re-test with newer drivers, this was on 306.02


Updating this Karlitos.

Above run was 1600p, so i did a run on my other monitor (1440p)

320.39 driver in use.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Okay, that's enough! Do my comments fall on deaf ears or something? This is the fourth time I have been int this thread and it's the same old nonsense childish behaviour I keep seeing. Drop it or else, you will be banned from this thread.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> *Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0*
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/6vag9yptv/
> 
> 
> 
> 3570K 4,8ghz
> sebastianthelab ---- i5-3570K @4.8Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1235/3664 ---- 84.4 ---- 3531


that's a hellofa card and run! can you re-post the F12 screenshot (upload again) at max rez... can't read the clocks.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's a hellofa card and run! can you re-post the F12 screenshot (upload again) at max rez... can't read the clocks.


i can it says 1235 / 3664 - 65c


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Apologies for the massive derail last night guys. Back to posting benches.

A ideation on the tweaks for nvidia. Can I just set global settings, or does it have to be specified for valley? After I get back to my shop today gonna make a run for above 57!


----------



## Mydog

Mydog - i7-970 @Stock - HD 5970 @ Stock - 40,1 - 1678



Not to bad with this "old" hardware


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7-970 @Stock - HD 5970 @ Stock - 40,1 - 1678
> 
> 
> 
> Not to bad with this "old" hardware


Expected more from 2 5870's


----------



## BBEG

That looks like only one 5970 to me...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> That looks like only one 5970 to me...


5970 = 2-5870's


----------



## Mydog

It's one 5970 which is more or less two 5870's on one pcb. CPU and GPU's are running on stock speeds as they are in my media server.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> That looks like only one 5970 to me...


----------



## BBEG

Ahem. I see. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Rbby258

*All read please.*

The reason you may see posts from me with scores like 9999 is because people asked if stuff was possible so i let them know, "yeah this can be done, look" and showed them, that was also to help you on things to look out for. FtW420 sent me a pm some time ago and hes given me permission to post it now, asking for my opinion this is what he said

"I remember a while back you posted an impossible score with the text box (not the proper screenshot for the thread), & said that is was not a legit score to show that valley could be cheated.
Is that something possible to get in a thread approved screenshot or was it editing the file?"

after that i replied and told him i will look into the scores in question and the options. I then spent the time to see if a score can be edited that's when the 9999 scores appeared to show that it can be easily done, even posted a video of the 9999 score so you could see it was actually in valley and not photoshop.

he followed up with this

"Looking in the thread I see that trick does work for the proper screenshot. Can that score be made to say pretty much any number you want? I'm just trying to see if this was a trick someone could have used.
He done something there, if it was a legit tweak for hwbot (driver tweaked to hell & back) that he forgot to switch back, accidents & mistakes can happen.
If it was a full on cheat, those aren't mistakes or accidental."

So i was only doing it to show and help you guys catch people, you think i would spend all that time researching to get 9999 scores and show everyone them and expect to not have my score looked at? If i was going to purposely cheat i wouldn't have posted 9999 scores and let people see. That's the reason they were 9999 so it was obviously false.

As for the edited file in the tool, That leaded to my slightly higher than expected score. I created a valley benchmark tool that was up for debate on if to use it or not. I added a option in it to give a tiny increase to fps so people would be happy using the tool. This was when the poll was up and people didn't like it much and i just spent 200+ hours on it. I thought hey if i can give people a +1fps increase everyone would be stupid to not use the tool and it will be used. But i didn't want people to load the tool activate the fps booster and stop using the tool, so i coded it to reset every time you close it so if valley was ran without using the benchmark tool i made you wouldn't get the same as using my tool. And as far as i tested that was the case, but apperantly not. It seems that the settings don't reset and the only fix is a complete uninstall and removal of all the files, but i didn't know this and kept posting scores.

*So im sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused for anyone and the problem since discovered has been fixed and corrected. So can we leave any negativity behind and move on as like FtW420 said mistakes can happen.*


----------



## sugarhell

Nothing to worry about man. Just forget it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great move Rbby258.

Very humble and modest.

I am waiting for your scores to add you back in the charts


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Nothing to worry about man. Just forget it.


Thanks, i needed to clear the air on the situation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great move Rbby258.
> 
> Very humble and modest.
> 
> I am waiting for your scores to add you back in the charts


Thanks bud



i7 3820 @ 5.0 GTX 770 lightning at 1397 / 8208 1.345v

very hard work that score, if anyone knows why my card was downclocking and downvolting should have been 1497 / 8208 1.44v


----------



## Yungbenny911

We already knew it was a user error, we found out when i and karlitos examined my 60.5 FPS score before. I'm glad you cleared up your name and rep to other people that did not know. You've always had my respect







.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> We already knew it was a user error, we found out when i and karlitos examined my 60.5 FPS score before. I'm glad you cleared up your name and rep to other people that did not know. You've always had my respect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks buddy glad its coming across well


----------



## zGunBLADEz

since when 770 is a mid tier? lol..


----------



## lilchronic

@ RBBY258
would you mind running the same clocks as me








1398/1827

and aslo if there is anyone with a 680 that could run @ my clock's that would be awsome too


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> @ RBBY258
> would you mind running the same clocks as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1398/1827
> 
> and aslo if there is anyone with a 680 that could run @ my clock's that would be awsome too


whats your clock in gpu-z, your boosting to 1398 right?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> whats your clock in gpu-z, your boosting to 1398 right?


yup
gpu-z only reads 1268 for some reason but precison reads 1398


edit: nvm i guess i need a program running for it to boost


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> since when 770 is a mid tier? lol..


It has the 780 & Titan above it now, & The Titan price tag puts the 770 into mid range pricing at least.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> @ RBBY258
> would you mind running the same clocks as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1398/1827
> 
> and aslo if there is anyone with a 680 that could run @ my clock's that would be awsome too


1397.9 / 1831.5


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 1397.9 / 1831.5


wow i would think you get a lil more did u use tweaks in op?
i sure did. lol


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow i would think you get a lil more did u use tweaks in op?
> i sure did. lol


more at same clocks?

yeah did the op settings

also cpu at 4ghz


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> more at same clocks?
> 
> yeah did the op settings
> 
> also cpu at 4ghz


well yeah i only got a 670 and a 680 is supposed to be faster than a 670 clock for clock right?
atleast 1-2 fps


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well yeah i only got a 670 and a 680 is supposed to be faster than a 670 clock for clock right?
> atleast 1-2 fps


oh sorry i thought you had a 770 as well my bad, strange maybe a boost in cpu speed would give me a few .5fps more or so


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> oh sorry i thought you had a 770 as well my bad, strange maybe a boost in cpu speed would give me a few .5fps more or so


yeah im at 5.1ghz


----------



## KaRLiToS

*New Dual cards leader : Azazil1190*









Follow the rules before posting please

591 entries









*@vagenrider*: Post a valid screenshot that is 1920x1080 (READ OP) the screenshot your posted is way too small.

*@66Racer*: Disable iGPU to have a valid score. (Turn off in BIOS usually)

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Azazil1190

KaRLiToS thnx a lot for the add to the list!!!!!







:thumb:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Dual cards leader : Azazil1190*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the rules before posting please
> 
> 591 entries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@vagenrider*: Post a valid screenshot that is 1920x1080 (READ OP) the screenshot your posted is way too small.
> 
> *@66Racer*: Disable iGPU to have a valid score. (Turn off in BIOS usually)
> 
> / Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


Thanks for highlighting my defeat Karl. I thought we were pals....


----------



## Azazil1190

Majin SSJ Eric haha if you give some extra power to your titans maybe you can came first again. O.C your cpu that help i think.For me this work


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nah, mine are at the limit. 5GHz on the 3960X and 1163MHz on the Titans. They've never been great overclockers (but still faster than the fastest 780's)...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Sorry Eric, I don't call this a defeat though when you are in second position









UPDATED GRAPH
With all up-to-date scores
_GraphPad Prism expires today so I won't be able to do this graph anymore, unless OCN buys it for me_









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Apolladan

is this a low score with a gtx 770 and a 4770k @ 4.2 ghz

FPS:
49.2
Score:
2057
Min FPS:
22.7
Max FPS:
92.1

it seems low


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> is this a low score with a gtx 770 and a 4770k @ 4.2 ghz
> 
> FPS:
> 49.2
> Score:
> 2057
> Min FPS:
> 22.7
> Max FPS:
> 92.1
> 
> it seems low


If you're at stock, it's probably normal, but if you are overclocked. It's not normal. If you're at stock, overclock your GPU with EVGA precision or Msi Afterburner, you should be able to get easy 1300Mhz core clock, and 1904-2004Mhz on the memory clock


----------



## ahnafakeef

ahnafakeef -- 3770K @3.5GHz -- GTX Titan; 1202/1877 -- 82,3 FPS -- 3445


This is getting very frustrating. I did all the tweaks mentioned in the OP, including SSD optimization and still got only 82.3FPS. Last time I only had the slider set to performance in the nvidia control panel and that had given me 82.2FPS with the same settings as now. The guy who's topping the charts at OCUK is getting a higher score than me at lower clocks of 1189/1818. I dont understand why my system wont yield more FPS.

Please be kind enough to guide me towards improving my score. Thanks a lot!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> ahnafakeef -- 3770K @3.5GHz -- GTX Titan; 1202/1877 -- 82,3 FPS -- 3445
> 
> 
> This is getting very frustrating. I did all the tweaks mentioned in the OP, including SSD optimization and still got only 82.3FPS. Last time I only had the slider set to performance in the nvidia control panel and that had given me 82.2FPS with the same settings as now. The guy who's topping the charts at OCUK is getting a higher score than me at lower clocks of 1189/1818. I dont understand why my system wont yield more FPS.
> 
> Please be kind enough to guide me towards improving my score. Thanks a lot!


is your cpu [email protected] stock speeds? overclocking the cpu may help you out with getting a higher score


----------



## BBEG

7950 quad is scary...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> is your cpu [email protected] stock speeds? overclocking the cpu may help you out with getting a higher score


I know and I attempted to overclock it. But the temps here are too high (30c+) to overclock my CPU. Having no air-conditioner and only an air cooler in a case that doesnt have enough airflow only makes things worse. Still, I remember reading on OCN that with a 3770K, going from 4.2 to 4.8GHz gave someone a boost of only 0.2FPS, so I'm not holding my breath on that one (although I'll do it once winter gets here).

Any other ideas?

Thanks a lot for the quick reply!


----------



## lilchronic

yea overclocking my cpu seems to help my minimum fps the most


----------



## jdsdk

jdsdk


----------



## znarf

here is mine, lightning's in SLI


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> here is mine, lightning's in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


omg... people...







there are RULES in the OP. Read it and follow the rules, it's as simple as *(Run benchmark, and PRESS F12 when benchmark is complete)*









BTW, i assume your cards are at stock clocks right? Because my 770's did 91FPS at Stock, and 104.6 Overclocked. If your cards are at stock, overclock it, you can gain more than i can with those lightning's


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I know and I attempted to overclock it. But the temps here are too high (30c+) to overclock my CPU. Having no air-conditioner and only an air cooler in a case that doesnt have enough airflow only makes things worse. Still, I remember reading on OCN that with a 3770K, going from 4.2 to 4.8GHz gave someone a boost of only 0.2FPS, so I'm not holding my breath on that one (although I'll do it once winter gets here).
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the quick reply!


As to a 3770k oced helping scores in Valley.
Obviously it has to do with how much gpu horsepower you have. The better your gpus the more important it is to oc your chip.

With my GTX 690 here are the results with everything exactly the same except the cpu at 5.0 and at 3.5. The gpu oc, tweaks, ram, etc. were all exactly the same. I simply ran Valley, then went to bios and changed the multiplier, then ran Valley again.
5.0 = 102.6
3.5 = 95.5
So this would most likely be a significant part of your issue in my opinion. With a single gpu your differential will not be as large as mine but it will still make a measureable difference.

I would suggest getting an H100i or H220 if you want to expand the loop at some point, then we can oc that chip at least a little.

The thing I have found is that if your final fps score is not close to the max fps you see in Valley during the first scene then something may be holding you back - like a low chip oc.

Pics or it didn't happen:
3770k at 5.0:


3770k at 3.5:


----------



## KaRLiToS

^^ TRUE

i7 3930k @ *4.6 Ghz* + Quad GPUs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *KaRLiToS --- i7 3930K @ 4.6 Ghz ---- 7970 Quadfire ; 1310 / 1620 ---- 138.3 FPS ---- 5786*


i7 3930 @ *5 Ghz* + Quad GPUs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *KaRLiToS --- i7 3930K @ 5 Ghz ---- 7970 Quadfire ; 1300 / 1600 ---- 149,5 FPS ---- 6255*
> 
> 
> 
> ***Updated***


----------



## Yungbenny911

If only my h100 could handle 3770k @ 5ghz







... Oh well, i guess i'll have to de-lid too, but idk, i don't want to mess up my CPU


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If only my h100 could handle 3770k @ 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Oh well, i guess i'll have to de-lid too, but idk, i don't want to mess up my CPU


Yeah, you have to delid to achieve 5Ghz.

Even with Custom Water Loop, don't expect 4.8 Ghz prime95 stable if you haven't removed the IHS.


----------



## Ribozyme

Curious to see how the 760 scores turn out.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> As to a 3770k oced helping scores in Valley.
> Obviously it has to do with how much gpu horsepower you have. The better your gpus the more important it is to oc your chip.
> 
> With my GTX 690 here are the results with everything exactly the same except the cpu at 5.0 and at 3.5. The gpu oc, tweaks, ram, etc. were all exactly the same. I simply ran Valley, then went to bios and changed the multiplier, then ran Valley again.
> 5.0 = 102.6
> 3.5 = 95.5
> So this would most likely be a significant part of your issue in my opinion. With a single gpu your differential will not be as large as mine but it will still make a measureable difference.
> 
> I would suggest getting an H100i or H220 if you want to expand the loop at some point, then we can oc that chip at least a little.
> 
> The thing I have found is that if your final fps score is not close to the max fps you see in Valley during the first scene then something may be holding you back - like a low chip oc.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen:
> 3770k at 5.0:
> 
> 
> 3770k at 3.5:


7.1FPS with just an overclock on the CPU? wow!








So for a single card even if I get a a boost of 3FPS, that is a huge boost.
I dont mean to question your expertise, but doesnt the 3770K boost to 3.9 at stock clocks of 3.5GHz, meaning the actual difference in CPU clocks between the two runs was 1.1GHz?
Also, shouldnt it be more about how much GPU horsepower I have rather than the number of GPUs being used? If not, then why?
As much as I'd love to overclock my CPU after seeing this huge difference, I dont think that I'll be able to get a significant overclock (until I air-condition my room at least) so I guess I'll have to wait until that happens. Would've really helped in keeping the minimum FPS high in games as well, but it is what it is.
As for the FPS in the first scene, it is generally at 78 when the scene ends.

I know that this is not right way of thinking, but what risks would I be taking if I were to bench Valley with an unstable and overly hot overclock on my 3770K? It sounds insane even as I type this, but if I can complete one run and get that 3 FPS I'd be a happy bencher.

Thanks a lot for all the info! You're just making me want to overclock my CPU more and more!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ^^ TRUE
> 
> i7 3930k @ *4.6 Ghz* + Quad GPUs
> i7 3930 @ *5 Ghz* + Quad GPUs


Thanks a lot!









And about the 0.6GHz only giving a boost of only 0.2FPS thing, never mind. It must have been some other bench and not Valley. Or maybe I misread, although I highly doubt that.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> And about the 0.6GHz only giving a boost of only 0.2FPS thing, never mind. It must have been some other bench and not Valley. Or maybe I misread, although I highly doubt that.


For single card GTX 780 I went from 4.5 Ghz to 5 Ghz and I only gained 0.2fps. Its another story with multi-GPUs (especially 3 and higher).

(From 79fps to 79,2fps)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> For single card GTX 780 I went from 4.5 Ghz to 5 Ghz and I only gained 0.2fps. Its another story with multi-GPUs (especially 3 and higher).
> 
> (From 79fps to 79,2fps)


+1.

I always bench at 4.0ghz with the 480, i have no reason to leave my CPU at 5.0ghz all the time.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 7.1FPS with just an overclock on the CPU? wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for a single card even if I get a a boost of 3FPS, that is a huge boost.
> I dont mean to question your expertise, but doesnt the 3770K boost to 3.9 at stock clocks of 3.5GHz, meaning the actual difference in CPU clocks between the two runs was 1.1GHz?
> Also, shouldnt it be more about how much GPU horsepower I have rather than the number of GPUs being used? If not, then why?
> As much as I'd love to overclock my CPU after seeing this huge difference, I dont think that I'll be able to get a significant overclock (until I air-condition my room at least) so I guess I'll have to wait until that happens. Would've really helped in keeping the minimum FPS high in games as well, but it is what it is.
> As for the FPS in the first scene, it is generally at 78 when the scene ends.
> 
> I know that this is not right way of thinking, but what risks would I be taking if I were to bench Valley with an unstable and overly hot overclock on my 3770K? It sounds insane even as I type this, but if I can complete one run and get that 3 FPS I'd be a happy bencher.
> Thanks a lot for all the info! You're just making me want to overclock my CPU more and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You listed you score with 3.5 so that is why I ran it that way. Are you at F5 defaults in your bios, so you boosting to 3.9 under load? If so you would list you score with a 3.9. Going up at all from 3.5, or 3.9 if that is where you are, will get you at least a little better score.

My score with 3.9 is 98.1, so it goes 95.5, 98.1, 102.6 for 3.5, 3.9, 5.0. Yes, it is about gpu horsepower, I was just saying with one Titan you would get a little boost from ocing the chip, but if you had two Titans you would see a bigger increase in score by taking the chip up.

Yes you can run a somewhat unstable oc to get your score. It should be at least a little stable though, otherwise it would probably give you trouble. Your gpu and cpu oc just have to be stable enough to get your f12 screenshot, besides that it doesn't matter. This thread is about getting the highest score you can, not about long term stability with regard to your gpu and cpu oc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I know that this is not right way of thinking, but what risks would I be taking if I were to bench Valley with an unstable and overly hot overclock on my 3770K? It sounds insane even as I type this, but if I can complete one run and get that 3 FPS I'd be a happy bencher.


your CPU will trip it's "prochot" fail-safe and throttle down in the event it overheats. I doubt that Valley will hit temps anywhere near IBT or p95. Just don;t turn off the thermal protection in your bios. just don't make a habit of it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> For single card GTX 780 I went from 4.5 Ghz to 5 Ghz and I only gained 0.2fps. Its another story with multi-GPUs (especially 3 and higher).
> 
> (From 79fps to 79,2fps)


what was you're minimum fps for 4.5 and then 5 ghz


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what was you're minimum fps for 4.5 and then 5 ghz


Here you go, not much difference.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I need more VOLTSSSS
> 
> *KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory ---- 79,2 fps --- Score 3313*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am done here for today.
> 
> *KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 4.5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory*
> 
> (In precision my offset are +349mhz and +650mhz)
> 
> I could OC the CPU more but maybe later.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Jameswalt1 --- i7 3930k @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 x 3 ---- 1202 core / 1702 Memory ---- 74.7 fps --- Score 3125 --- 5760 x 1080


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Here you go, not much difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm its lower ? guess i dont know what im talking about. lolz


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Jameswalt1 --- i7 3930k @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 x 3 ---- 1202 core / 1702 Memory ---- 74.7 fps --- Score 3125 --- 5760 x 1080


Nice!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Jameswalt1 --- i7 3930k @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 x 3 ---- 1202 core / 1702 Memory ---- 74.7 fps --- Score 3125 --- 5760 x 1080


God damn you BEAST!!!!!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Originally Posted by KaRLiToS View Post
> 
> I need more VOLTSSSS
> 
> KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory ---- 79,2 fps --- Score 3313


This might work for you

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak/0_20

its working for some


----------



## KaRLiToS

Read the rules before posting please

593 entries









*@vagenrider*, *@znarf*: Post a valid screenshot that is 1920x1080 (READ OP) the screenshot your posted is way too small.

*@66Racer*: Disable iGPU to have a valid score. (Turn off in BIOS usually)

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!










Jameswalt1 made us realize that there isn't much difference between GTX 780 Tri-SLI and GTX Titan Tri-SLI in multi-monitors


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> omg... people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are RULES in the OP. Read it and follow the rules, it's as simple as *(Run benchmark, and PRESS F12 when benchmark is complete)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, i assume your cards are at stock clocks right? Because my 770's did 91FPS at Stock, and 104.6 Overclocked. If your cards are at stock, overclock it, you can gain more than i can with those lightning's


man,

sorry about that my mistake, guess wasn't reading enough of your instruction I may do it again and post


----------



## KaRLiToS

New updated graphs for people who want to use them.


----------



## 66racer

Nice Job!


----------



## Airrick10

Karlitos, Here is my Sli submission









*Airrick10 --- I5 3570K @ 4.8Ghz ---- MSI GTX 660Ti PE/OC SLI; 1267 / 1852 ---- 81,2 ---- 3396*


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> For single card GTX 780 I went from 4.5 Ghz to 5 Ghz and I only gained 0.2fps. Its another story with multi-GPUs (especially 3 and higher).
> 
> (From 79fps to 79,2fps)


So shouldnt it be a similar case with a Titan, especially since they're almost the same card?

Did you bench your 780 with a 3770K? Why would you do that if you have a 3930K?
Also, how much of a difference is it in Valley going from a 3770K to a 3930K with the same GPU at the same clocks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You listed you score with 3.5 so that is why I ran it that way. Are you at F5 defaults in your bios, so you boosting to 3.9 under load? If so you would list you score with a 3.9. Going up at all from 3.5, or 3.9 if that is where you are, will get you at least a little better score.
> 
> My score with 3.9 is 98.1, so it goes 95.5, 98.1, 102.6 for 3.5, 3.9, 5.0. Yes, it is about gpu horsepower, I was just saying with one Titan you would get a little boost from ocing the chip, but if you had two Titans you would see a bigger increase in score by taking the chip up.
> 
> Yes you can run a somewhat unstable oc to get your score. It should be at least a little stable though, otherwise it would probably give you trouble. Your gpu and cpu oc just have to be stable enough to get your f12 screenshot, besides that it doesn't matter. This thread is about getting the highest score you can, not about long term stability with regard to your gpu and cpu oc.


Yes, I'm at F5 defaults. Should I post the boost speed of 3.9GHz instead of the stock speed of 3.5GHz? I've always benched with the CPU at stock but I wasnt sure which speed to post, so I posted the stock speed instead of the boost speed.

How do achieve the least amount of stability that is required for temporary benching? I cant run stability tests such as prime95 because it takes the temps to 95c. Would it be safe to put in random values such as 50x multiplier at 1.45v, just for the period of benching?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your CPU will trip it's "prochot" fail-safe and throttle down in the event it overheats. I doubt that Valley will hit temps anywhere near IBT or p95. Just don;t turn off the thermal protection in your bios. just don't make a habit of it.


What kind of temperature does Valley hit with an overclocked 3770K, considering the ambient temps are always 30c+?
Thanks!









I apologize to everyone for derailing this thread.


----------



## michael-ocn

It'll be interesting to see how the 760 does. The 770 is doing better than I had expected by besting the 680. If the 760 is close to 670 performance, that would be a nice really deal for how its priced. SLI a pair of 760 for about $500 and hello 1440p at a solid 60fps in a heck of a lot of games.


----------



## vagenrider




----------



## znarf

man,

hope this is acceptable


----------



## devilhead

devilhead --- I7 3770K @ 4.6Ghz ---- Asus reference gtx 680; 1186 / 1702 ---- 53.6 FPS ---- 2241 Score


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Yes, I'm at F5 defaults. Should I post the boost speed of 3.9GHz instead of the stock speed of 3.5GHz? I've always benched with the CPU at stock but I wasnt sure which speed to post, so I posted the stock speed instead of the boost speed.
> 
> How do achieve the least amount of stability that is required for temporary benching? I cant run stability tests such as prime95 because it takes the temps to 95c. Would it be safe to put in random values such as 50x multiplier at 1.45v, just for the period of benching?


Yes you should list 3.9 for you score here, since that is what it is running at while you do the bench. Do not try for something high like 5.0 or 1.45v, that is way too much considering your cooling problems.

However, you should be able to take it up a little since we want to confirm that it will increase your score. I would download Open Hardware Monitor
http://openhardwaremonitor.org/
That will show you your core temps, as well as your chip's speed and voltage. Have that running on the screen while you do a Valley run, so you can check what vCore is being used, and what your Valley temps are.

You know what your best score is with 3.9, so just leave everything at F5 defaults in bios, then under Advanced->CPU Configuration->CPU Power Management change the CPU Ratio from Auto to 42. Then run Valley, see what you temps and vCore are, and what score you get with your chip at 4.2.

Since you left it all the rest on Auto you don't have to worry about stability, your chip will be most likely getting more voltage than it really needs, but it will work fine just as a quick test to see if you get a noticeable score increase going from 3.9 to 4.2.


----------



## znarf

hello man,

a bit confuse with the scores on multiple benchmark I made tonight
my first run with MSI AB set +125 on core and +500 on memory gives this result and looking on the top right corner my core is running at 1306, memory at 3505



on my 2nd up to the 6th run, i got lower result with MSI AB set at higher settings on both core and memory as indicated on the upper right hand corner 1436 on core and 4155 on memory.



while my 7th run with MSI AB set at +165 on core and 650 on memory gives me this score



and looking on the top right corner my core is running at 1306, memory at 3505 which are identical to those on my first run? but on the score on each benchmark:

1st run:
FPS = 93.6
Score = 3916

2nd to 6th run (identical)
FPS = 63.6
Score = 2661

7th run:
FPS = 96.7
Score = 4046

Is there any bug on MSI AB (3.0.0 Beta 10) that i'm using? how come I got lower benchmark score on higher settings with MSI AB?

really appreciate if someone can enlighten me on these mix results.

thank you


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> hello man,
> 
> a bit confuse with the scores on multiple benchmark I made tonight
> my first run with MSI AB set +125 on core and +500 on memory gives this result and looking on the top right corner my core is running at 1306, memory at 3505
> 
> 
> 
> on my 2nd up to the 6th run, i got lower result with MSI AB set at higher settings on both core and memory as indicated on the upper right hand corner 1436 on core and 4155 on memory.
> 
> 
> 
> while my 7th run with MSI AB set at +165 on core and 650 on memory gives me this score
> 
> 
> 
> and looking on the top right corner my core is running at 1306, memory at 3505 which are identical to those on my first run? but on the score on each benchmark:
> 
> 1st run:
> FPS = 93.6
> Score = 3916
> 
> 2nd to 6th run (identical)
> FPS = 63.6
> Score = 2661
> 
> 7th run:
> FPS = 96.7
> Score = 4046
> 
> Is there any bug on MSI AB (3.0.0 Beta 10) that i'm using? how come I got lower benchmark score on higher settings with MSI AB?
> 
> really appreciate if someone can enlighten me on these mix results.
> 
> thank you


you was clocked to high and throttling your cards so they clock down both your first run and last were way lower clocks

Edit: most of the graphs in the op are not there for me including the leaderboard one


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> hello man,
> 
> a bit confuse with the scores on multiple benchmark I made tonight
> my first run with MSI AB set +125 on core and +500 on memory gives this result and looking on the top right corner my core is running at 1306, memory at 3505
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my 2nd up to the 6th run, i got lower result with MSI AB set at higher settings on both core and memory as indicated on the upper right hand corner 1436 on core and 4155 on memory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while my 7th run with MSI AB set at +165 on core and 650 on memory gives me this score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and looking on the top right corner my core is running at 1306, memory at 3505 which are identical to those on my first run? but on the score on each benchmark:
> 
> 1st run:
> FPS = 93.6
> Score = 3916
> 
> 2nd to 6th run (identical)
> FPS = 63.6
> Score = 2661
> 
> 7th run:
> FPS = 96.7
> Score = 4046
> 
> Is there any bug on MSI AB (3.0.0 Beta 10) that i'm using? how come I got lower benchmark score on higher settings with MSI AB?
> 
> really appreciate if someone can enlighten me on these mix results.
> 
> thank you


Firstly, use EVGA precision to overclock, and set up a fan profile for your GPU.

Secondly, YOU ARE OVERCLOCKING WAY TOO HIGH!







. These "bad" results you are getting is because you are overclocking too high, and it's totally un-stable for your GPU. I got 91 FPS @ 1202Mhz core, and stock 3504Mhz memory with no tweaks.

Raising that to +130 on the core and +450 on the memory resulted in 104.6 FPS with performance tweaking. I'll advice you start with small overclocks, then work your way up to un-stability, then work your way down to being stable







.

You can start from +120 on the core, and +300Mhz on the memory. If that's stable, increase it to +130Mhz, then +350Mhz. Normally you would get a driver crash with your "core clock" being too high, and you would get Artifacts (small lines, flares, or dots across the screen) with an un-stable memory clock.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Firstly, use EVGA precision to overclock, and set up a fan profile for your GPU.
> 
> Secondly, YOU ARE OVERCLOCKING WAY TOO HIGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . These "bad" results you are getting is because you are overclocking too high, and it's totally un-stable for your GPU. I got 91 FPS @ 1202Mhz core, and stock 3504Mhz memory with no tweaks.
> 
> Raising that to +130 on the core and +450 on the memory resulted in 104.6 FPS with performance tweaking. I'll advice you start with small overclocks, then work your way up to un-stability, then work your way down to being stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You can start from +120 on the core, and +300Mhz on the memory. If that's stable, increase it to +130Mhz, then +350Mhz. Normally you would get a driver crash with your "core clock" being too high, and you would get Artifacts (small lines, flares, or dots across the screen) with an un-stable memory clock.


770 seem to just instantly down clock with a driver crash and continue on stock


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 770 seem to just instantly down clock with a driver crash and continue on stock


Mine gets worse, if i push it too far (especially the memory clock), on a particular scene, it can go from 67 FPS to 23 FPS and stutter like crazy


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Mine gets worse, if i push it too far (especially the memory clock), on a particular scene, it can go from 67 FPS to 23 FPS and stutter like crazy


ha, mine just crashes and resets the overclock


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yes you should list 3.9 for you score here, since that is what it is running at while you do the bench. Do not try for something high like 5.0 or 1.45v, that is way too much considering your cooling problems.
> 
> However, you should be able to take it up a little since we want to confirm that it will increase your score. I would download Open Hardware Monitor
> http://openhardwaremonitor.org/
> That will show you your core temps, as well as your chip's speed and voltage. Have that running on the screen while you do a Valley run, so you can check what vCore is being used, and what your Valley temps are.
> 
> You know what your best score is with 3.9, so just leave everything at F5 defaults in bios, then under Advanced->CPU Configuration->CPU Power Management change the CPU Ratio from Auto to 42. Then run Valley, see what you temps and vCore are, and what score you get with your chip at 4.2.
> 
> Since you left it all the rest on Auto you don't have to worry about stability, your chip will be most likely getting more voltage than it really needs, but it will work fine just as a quick test to see if you get a noticeable score increase going from 3.9 to 4.2.


Okay I'll make sure to list it as 3.9GHz from now on.
I've download Open Hardware Monitor. How do I enable the OSD though? Sorry that I have to ask, but I couldnt find it on my own.
Also, is there any particular changes that I should make to the settings of the application?
Okay then, I'll try it out and let you know what vCore and temps the CPU hits.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay I'll make sure to list it as 3.9GHz from now on.
> I've download Open Hardware Monitor. How do I enable the OSD though? Sorry that I have to ask, but I couldnt find it on my own.
> Also, is there any particular changes that I should make to the settings of the application?
> Okay then, I'll try it out and let you know what vCore and temps the CPU hits.
> Thanks a lot!


No real need to have the data on the screen while running Valley. Just reset the values, run Valley, then when the benchmark is done you can look at the max values. The other easy way when you just want to know the values is run Valley in windowed mode then you can watch the open hardware monitor window too. Windowed mode takes your score down but it is fine for seeing temps and voltages.

The main thing you want to see is whether 4.2 helps to any noticeable degree, and depending on how much it helps you can decide if spending time and money on better cooling will be worth it to get an even higher chip oc. Based on the temps and voltages for 4.2 we can guestimate how much further you can go with the chip oc just for Valley runs.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No real need to have the data on the screen while running Valley. Just reset the values, run Valley, then when the benchmark is done you can look at the max values. The other easy way when you just want to know the values is run Valley in windowed mode then you can watch the open hardware monitor window too. Windowed mode takes your score down but it is fine for seeing temps and voltages.
> 
> The main thing you want to see is whether 4.2 helps to any noticeable degree, and depending on how much it helps you can decide if spending time and money on better cooling will be worth it to get an even higher chip oc. Based on the temps and voltages for 4.2 we can guestimate how much further you can go with the chip oc just for Valley runs.


Reset the values? Do you mean reset to F5 defaults again from the BIOS? If so, then why? I'm not questioning you, I just want to know.
Sounds like windowed mode will be easier to monitor.
Does it matter if I test the CPU volts and temps with the GPU at lower clocks than the ones that I usually bench at?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## znarf

alright man,

again here is my 1st run for tonight

at +130 on core and +450 on memory with MSI AB 3.0.0 beta 10

GPU Z 0.7.2 is showing 1280 on core and 1978 on memory



on the upper right corner of the screen it shows this:



thanks man, will try to run again at +140 / +470 and see where it goes, oh by the way i'm on water with a universal GPU block and this weekend i'll try to install my DIY cooling fan along VRM areas on these two cards, its a 90mm X15mm thick 3 pin fan rated at 32cfm.

again thanks for your suggestions


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Reset the values? Do you mean reset to F5 defaults again from the BIOS? If so, then why? I'm not questioning you, I just want to know.
> Sounds like windowed mode will be easier to monitor.
> Does it matter if I test the CPU volts and temps with the GPU at lower clocks than the ones that I usually bench at?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Sorry, should have been more clear, I meant reset the values in the open hardware monitor window before you do your Valley test. That way you don't have old data in the window. I would run the test with your gpu maxed at what you use for benching since that will generate more heat in the rig and give your more realistic numbers.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry, should have been more clear, I meant reset the values in the open hardware monitor window before you do your Valley test. That way you don't have old data in the window. I would run the test with your gpu maxed at what you use for benching since that will generate more heat in the rig and give your more realistic numbers.


Since its important that I obtain more realistic temp figures, I should mention that I keep my case open (to keep from hitting the temp wall and prevent throttling) on one side during benching because it helps keep temps low as my case doesnt have enough airflow to keep it cool on its own.
So which would be preferable - to keep my case closed or open? I can keep from throttling since I now know that upping the temp limit will do that well enough.

Thanks a lot! Sorry for being such a drag, I just want to do things right.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> alright man,
> 
> again here is my 1st run for tonight
> 
> at +130 on core and +450 on memory with MSI AB 3.0.0 beta 10
> 
> GPU Z 0.7.2 is showing 1280 on core and 1978 on memory
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the upper right corner of the screen it shows this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man, will try to run again at +140 / +470 and see where it goes, oh by the way i'm on water with a universal GPU block and this weekend i'll try to install my DIY cooling fan along VRM areas on these two cards, its a 90mm X15mm thick 3 pin fan rated at 32cfm.
> 
> again thanks for your suggestions


Those temps







. I'm Glad you got it to run properly. You know, these are things you should take note of.

1, If you are not setting your 3D settings in "Nvidia control panel" to "performance" do so, or read the OP about tweaks that are allowed.

2, Work on your core clock alone, then when you are done getting the best out of it, work on your memory clock separately too. If you work on both at the same time and get a crash, it would be hard to know which caused it.

3, Make sure you Run GPU-Z render test (on single GPU mode). Then go over to your monitoring/performance tab and write down the value of your max clock/mem speed. The one valley shows is incorrect, and Gpu-z only tells you the base and boost clock, not the max boost clock.

4, When you are done getting the most out of your GPU, sumit your score with this heading: *Znarf --- i7 3820k @ 4.6 Ghz --- GTX 770 SLI ---- xxxMhz Core / xxxMhz Memory ---- xxx,x fps --- Score xxxx*








. I'll have to beat your score though hehe, you're already .3 FPS faster than i am..


----------



## znarf

okey man here it is









*Znarf* --- i7 3820k @ 4.6 Ghz --- GTX 770 SLI ---- 1371.8 Mhz Core / 1976.8 Mhz Memory ---- 104.9 fps --- Score 4388


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its funny how every one with GTX 770 are pressured by YungBenny to get higher scores.
> 
> YungBenny, you are not helping giving a representative average for the GTX 770.
> 
> *I remember when you had GTX 660 Sli, you asked me to erase the lowest scores of your setups*. Check every other setups, they have low, mids and high and now, the GTX 770 only has high.
> 
> I suggest you let the users OC at their will.


You know what i really dislike Karlitos? I dislike biased opinons, and it's bad that a public figure like yourself openly shows this. So you'll prefer the guy to post a score that has issues, so you can have a "good average", just because you want to reduce the gap between 7970 X-fire and 770 SLI?









You know why i call you biased? here are the reasons.

1, you take out my SLI score in the 1080p charts, because i am well ahead of the average among 7970 x-fire, but you put my score against TSM's 7970's that are clocked much higher in the 1440p charts, JUST because he is faster at that resolution.

2, you said nothing when all the 7870 XT users were helping each other get the most out of their systems. that's why they all have similar results, but now you find it an issue BECAUSE it's Nvidia...



I really don't care though... The guy asked for help, and i see no reason to turn a blind eye. If i please, i'll send 770 SLI owners PM's









And PLEASE, don't you ever accuse me wrongly saying I ASKED YOU to delete any 660 score without proof. This was what i posted a long time ago, and It was NEVER meant to be taken serious by anyone. (-__-)"


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/4960_40#post_20070963


----------



## Rbby258

youngbenny is just encouraging people to get the most out of there systems, theres nothing wrong in that as this is overclock.net. Maybe he should ask them and not tell them to do it though as not everyone is comfortable pushing there new card to the max. My rule is if its stock suggest them to overclock. If they are happy with there clock leave it at that. Myself i go for gold though


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> youngbenny is just encouraging people to get the most out of there systems, theres nothing wrong in that as this is overclock.net. Maybe he should ask them and not tell them to do it though as not everyone is comfortable pushing there new card to the max. My rule is if its stock suggest them to overclock. If they are happy with there clock leave it at that. Myself i go for gold though


This. Pursuit of performance!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since its important that I obtain more realistic temp figures, I should mention that I keep my case open (to keep from hitting the temp wall and prevent throttling) on one side during benching because it helps keep temps low as my case doesnt have enough airflow to keep it cool on its own.
> So which would be preferable - to keep my case closed or open? I can keep from throttling since I now know that upping the temp limit will do that well enough.
> 
> Thanks a lot! Sorry for being such a drag, I just want to do things right.


Since the only thing we are trying to do is run a test to see how much a chip oc helps your Valley score, you should run with the case open and a floor fan pointed at it if you have one. That is what I did before I went underwater, otherwise I couldn't stay below my 70c throttle point on my gpus.

So case open with a floor fan if you can, and gpu maxed to see what core temps you get with 4.2 on the chip. The big question will be if 4.2 increases your score much. I found I have to run Valley a number of times to get my best score so you should run it a few times at 4.2 to get a good comparison to your 3.9 scores.


----------



## vagenrider




----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> youngbenny is just encouraging people to get the most out of there systems, theres nothing wrong in that as this is overclock.net. Maybe he should ask them and not tell them to do it though as not everyone is comfortable pushing there new card to the max. My rule is if its stock suggest them to overclock. If they are happy with there clock leave it at that. Myself i go for gold though


LOL, i don't "force" anyone to overclock their systems... I only suggest it to them.. I mean, i did nothing different than what Mr karlitos did over here.. He's asking someone to overclock and push a little more, and yet if i do it, he says i'm not helping the "average" score...







.... Oh well, obviously it's a 7970 owner


----------



## vagenrider

karlitos is the coolest guy here!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LOL, i don't "force" anyone to overclock their systems... I only suggest it to them.. I mean, i did nothing different than what Mr karlitos did over here.. He's asking someone to overclock and push a little more, and yet if i do it, he says i'm not helping the "average" score...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Oh well, obviously it's a 7970 owner


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> hehehe, you better beat my 56.8 FPS thumb.gif, i feel like i have the slowest overclocked single card score redface.gif
> 
> *Please all 770 owners, Overclock your GPU's to the max you can get them and submit your scores on the
> VALLEY THREAD It would be much much appreciated if we can all add to the community* wink.gif


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> Nice score, have you tried upping your memory to 2004mhz? or 1978mhz?...
> 
> It should help you get up to 57 fps if you try wink.gif And increase your temp limit to 90c, you're only benching and it's for about 2 mins MAX, it won't hurt your GPU, but it would prevent it from throttling in the benchmark.
> 
> Also don't forget to submit on the Valley Thread thumb.gif


just from first look, theres nothing wrong with it but don't lie.


----------



## B30wulf

I think Karlitos is trying to get a representative avarage of the 770s avarage score, in other words not MAXED out. I dont know the 770 too much but i dont think everyone can hit the clocks yungbenny and rbby does. You're just pulling up the avarages.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B30wulf*
> 
> I think Karlitos is trying to get a representative avarage of the 770s avarage score, in other words not MAXED out. I dont know the 770 too much but i dont think everyone can hit the clocks yungbenny and rbby does. You're just pulling up the avarages.


And? This isn't stockclock.net.


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> And? This isn't stockclock.net.


I know i know, but those who have the 770s so far seem to be pretty experienced overclockers. Pulling up the 770s avarage above what it should be. (Because most people cant oc that far? idk)

Also, the reason karlitos wanted the other guy to OC his rig more for higher scores might be becasue he already has a pool of avarage performing 7970s. So people can come here and see what to expect for their 7970s. Unlike super OCed 770s haha.


----------



## Rickles

This thread has gotten pretty hostile....

How are the new 760s doing? Those look like a decent card for the price point.

[flamesuit] I have owned both AMD and Nvidia and would recommend either [/flamesuit]


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> This thread has gotten pretty hostile....
> 
> How are the new 760s doing? Those look like a decent card for the price point.
> 
> [flamesuit] I have owned both AMD and Nvidia and would recommend either [/flamesuit]


In between 660s and 7950/7870s it seems.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> This thread has gotten pretty hostile....
> 
> How are the new 760s doing? Those look like a decent card for the price point.
> 
> [flamesuit] I have owned both AMD and Nvidia and would recommend either [/flamesuit]


Yup me to, went from trifire 7950's to a single GTX 770 both sides are good


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Yup me to, went from trifire 7950's to a single GTX 770 both sides are good


Why? Just why? lol. Trifire 7950s is awesome.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B30wulf*
> 
> Why? Just why? lol. Trifire 7950s is awesome.


Top clock, probably not gaming stable on my 3 7950's (cant remember my clocks) i got 18,999 on 3dmark11 single 770 i get 12,300 so not to big of a difference.

I sold my 3 7950's and bought a dual bay nas, GTX 770 lightning and the waterblock for it and broke even.


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Top clock, probably not gaming stable on my 3 7950's (cant remember my clocks) i got 18,999 on 3dmark11 single 770 i get 12,300 so not to big of a difference.
> 
> I sold my 3 7950's and bought a dual bay nas, GTX 770 lightning and the waterblock for it and broke even.


Ahh nice, i bet the lightning is nice isnt it?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B30wulf*
> 
> Ahh nice, i bet the lightning is nice isnt it?


Yeah shame about the blue lights on it as everything i have is black and red. I run it on stock though cause i like a silent system, plus stock clock on it is highish anyway.


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Yeah shame about the blue lights on it as everything i have is black and red. I run it on stock though cause i like a silent system, plus stock clock on it is highish anyway.


The blue lights is probably connected to the PCB with its own header. You could probably cut it or just disconnect it.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> This thread has gotten pretty hostile....
> 
> How are the new 760s doing? Those look like a decent card for the price point.
> 
> [flamesuit] I have owned both AMD and Nvidia and would recommend either [/flamesuit]


700 series looks pretty nice overall. Titan'ish performance in the 780 for way less. 680 beating perf with the 770 for the price of a 670. And finally, really reasonable price for something close to 670 performance with the 760. They just pushed the price/performance curve solidly down across the board.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> just from first look, theres nothing wrong with it but don't lie.


There's nothing like "lying" here...

I said, *"Please"* Overclock to the Max *you can get them to*, i did not state any clocks for anyone, so someone's max can be stock if they want that to be... It's their choice, i only encourage them to push their systems for more performance. Last time i checked, this is overclock.net, not stock.net or average.net









If you also notice in the second place you quoted me... I Only asked questions and gave suggestions form my own personal experience *"have you tried upping your memory to 2004mhz? or 1978mhz?..."*.

He can easily say. *"Naa, i don't think i want to go further than that"*.









Bottom line: Yes, i do encourage people to overclock their systems, but do I "FORCE" them?







... Obviously not.


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There's nothing like "lying" here...
> 
> I said, *"Please"* Overclock to the Max *you can get them to*, i did not state any clocks for anyone, so someone's max can be stock if they want that to be... It's their choice, i only encourage them to push their systems for more performance. Last time i checked, this is overclock.net, not stock.net or average.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you also notice in the second place you quoted me... I Only asked questions and gave suggestions form my own personal experience *"have you tried upping your memory to 2004mhz? or 1978mhz?..."*.
> 
> He can easily say. *"Naa, i don't think i want to go further than that"*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: Yes, i do encourage people to overclock their systems, but do I "FORCE" them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Obviously not.


Writing walls of texts because of false accusations is kind of pointless. And we get it, you didnt force him.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> karlitos is the coolest guy here!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B30wulf*
> 
> Writing walls of texts because of false accusations is kind of pointless. *And we get it, you didnt force him.*


Thank you...







... I don't just like being called out like i'm doing something bad when i'm not..


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I don't just like being called out like i'm doing something bad when i'm not..


If you just stay quiet and dont act like it got under your skin (like someone who actually did what they got accused for would) there will be no problems.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B30wulf*
> 
> If you just stay quiet and dont act like it got under your skin (like someone who actually did what they got accused for would) there will be no problems.


hehehe.. I'm really not the quiet type... Hypocrisy get's to me, and it's not subjective to these forums, i don't like being picked on by anyone in general. BTW: I see you just joined (even though you might have been lurking around)









Welcome!


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hehehe.. I'm really not the quiet type... Hypocrisy get's to me, and it's not subjective to these forums, i don't like being picked on by anyone in general. BTW: I see you just joined (even though you might have been lurking around)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!


Thank you! Yes i have been a long time lurker, just made an account. Thought i'd join in with you guys.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There's nothing like "lying" here...
> 
> I said, *"Please"* Overclock to the Max *you can get them to*, i did not state any clocks for anyone, so someone's max can be stock if they want that to be... It's their choice, i only encourage them to push their systems for more performance. Last time i checked, this is overclock.net, not stock.net or average.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you also notice in the second place you quoted me... I Only asked questions and gave suggestions form my own personal experience *"have you tried upping your memory to 2004mhz? or 1978mhz?..."*.
> 
> He can easily say. *"Naa, i don't think i want to go further than that"*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: Yes, i do encourage people to overclock their systems, but do I "FORCE" them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Obviously not.


I never said you did anything wrong, And by lying i mean you said nothing of that nature and i pulled 2 instances up of it. Obviously you would write please unless your some sort of jerk and this is all pointless i was on your side all the time, i just said some instances you should just leave them.


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I never said you did anything wrong, And by lying i mean you said nothing of that nature and i pulled 2 instances up of it. Obviously you would write please unless your some sort of jerk and this is all pointless i was on your side all the time, i just said some instances you should just leave them.


If its this easy to get sparks flying no wonder this thread is usually a flame war.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I never said you did anything wrong, And by lying i mean you said nothing of that nature and i pulled 2 instances up of it. Obviously you would write please unless your some sort of jerk and this is all pointless i was on your side all the time, *i just said some instances you should just leave them.*


i know, i know...







. I just used my experience on the 660 (non ti) owners club. Most of the +reps i got was from helping multiple people tinker their systems to get to best performance, so idk, it's only in my nature to tell someone "hey, you can get more performance if you do this and that"

I don't do it for the 770, i do it for the people. Go read on the 660 non ti owners and you'll see my participation there. That's why people create clubs right? I mean, what would be the point of a club if you don't help each other get the best out of your systems?









If they can get a good enough score in valley, then they can apply those clocks to their games for more FPS.

"sorry another wall of text"


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> i know, i know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just used my experience on the 660 (non ti) owners club. Most of the +reps i got was from helping multiple people tinker their systems to get to best performance, so idk, it's only in my nature to tell someone "hey, you can get more performance if you do this and that"
> 
> I don't do it for the 770, i do it for the people. Go read on the 660 non ti owners and you'll see my participation there. That's why people create clubs right? I mean, what would be the point of a club if you don't help each other get the best out of your systems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they can get a good enough score in valley, then they can apply those clocks to their games for more FPS.
> 
> "sorry another wall of text"


^This

Encouraging people to OC is good, just make sure they know how to do it. 100MHz is easy. 300 is a whole different story lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

People sure are quick to get on Yungbenny. Calling him a fanboy, yet its acceptable that Karlitos is the same way towards AMD.









Yungbenny is a Nvidia fan no doubt. However he does not hide it or pretend to be otherwise. he is one of the more helpful members to join OCN if recent. Glad to Have him here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *I don't tolerate AMD or Nvidia bashing here.* Unfortunately I'm not a mod and can't do nothing.


The OP's own words. So considering Karlitos wants no bashing of either brand, and prefers AMD yet still admits both the 7970 and GTX 680 are both great cards, we can dispatch with the flame wars on cards.

Karlitos is another valued member IMO on here who builds sick rigs and does tons of benching for us, as well as actively engages in benching threads, and helping others. He may get off track with the debate sometimes, but we all do that.









So point being, bashing should be left out and let numbers speak for themselves. Both AMD and Nvidia make sick cards. Im hard for Nvidia myself, but my next card may be a 8970.









As for the 770 overclocking debacle, being most are higher binned and beefed up 680's most will overclock over 1300 on core. So if the "average" seems off, its not, they just OC a lot higher on average. Its not gonna be a big of a spread like the 7970, because most 770's are binned, and 7970s are not generally.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B30wulf*
> 
> ^This
> 
> Encouraging people to OC is good, just make sure they know how to do it. 100MHz is easy. 300 is a whole different story lol.


Yeah this is what i mostly meant, a few people seem new to it. Instead of telling them, help them out with some numbers or guides if they look like they need it.


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Yeah this is what i mostly meant, a few people seem new to it. Instead of telling them, help them out with some numbers or guides if they look like they need it.


Exactly, let the ones who only OC 100MHz and submit a score without being stomped on by people saying "OC MORE!"


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B30wulf*
> 
> Exactly, let the ones who only OC 100MHz and submit a score without being stomped on by people saying "OC MORE!"


That basically what i originally meant and things got out of hand, yungbenny


----------



## KaRLiToS

......


----------



## B30wulf

delete


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its funny how every one with GTX 770 are pressured by YungBenny to get higher scores.
> 
> YungBenny, you are not helping giving a representative average for the GTX 770.
> 
> I remember when you had GTX 660 Sli, you asked me to erase the lowest scores of your setups. Check every other setups, they have low, mids and high and now, the GTX 770 only has high.
> 
> I suggest you let the users OC at their will.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> youngbenny is just encouraging people to get the most out of there systems, theres nothing wrong in that as this is overclock.net. Maybe he should ask them and not tell them to do it though as not everyone is comfortable pushing there new card to the max. My rule is if its stock suggest them to overclock. If they are happy with there clock leave it at that. Myself i go for gold though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> This. Pursuit of performance!


I tend to agree with YungBenny & others (the encouraging part, I want to push other too sometimes, but it is their hardware & choice). It's a benchmark with rankings, may not be a competition for fame & prizes, but it is competitive.
No problem with people who want to run the daily driver settings & see how it stacks up against other rigs with 24/7 settings, but then it doesn't hurt to run the OC beyond the daily settings & see how well you can do when really trying.
Tweaks too, many don't know about or use tweaks, never hurts to learn more & try it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

,...


----------



## sugarhell

Just let the people post whatever they score. If they want to score higher then they should ask.Encourage people to push harder their hardware without the proper knowledge is meh. There is nothing wrong to have low score from either brands.


----------



## Killmassacre

Here are the results of my MSI gaming GTX 760 2GB with my i5 2500k @ stock. I used MSI after burner with +150MHz on the core clock and +300MHz on the memory clock. I'm not sure if its right but according the MSI afterburner my resulting core clock was 1320MHz and my memory was 3305MHz. I got 39.7fps at stock settings for reference.



EDIT: According to gpu-z my core clock was 1170MHz and my memory was at 1652MHz.

EDIT2: decided increase my memory core clock since it was lower then I intended.

Test done at 1175MHz core, 1757MHz memory, and my i5 2500k @ 4.3GHz


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, I'm a human like everyone.
> 
> And yes sometime I suck and sometime I feel ashame of how I act.
> 
> I realise my mistakes and I should hold my opinions sometime.
> 
> Yes, I also often act like a stupid f*.
> There is a difference between encouraging people and doing everything possible so people get higher score because they have same setup as you.


We all do bro, some more than other (speaking of myself







) I was the biggest one just several days ago, then I realized....... I'm gonna have this here beer and go enjoy my awesome rig








Let's all relax and have a beer.


----------



## vaporizer

wOOt. did someone say beer.







i'm in and I will bring a 12er if everyone plays nice.


----------



## michael-ocn

Thanx for posting a 760 score! Looks like an overclocked 760 ~= stock 670, based on a whopping sample size of 1.

Oh... and beer is not a bad idea, its real hot out here in the sf bay area today








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Here are the results of my MSI gaming GTX 760 2GB with my i5 2500k @ stock. I used MSI after burner with +150MHz on the core clock and +300MHz on the memory clock. I'm not sure if its right but according the MSI afterburner my resulting core clock was 1320MHz and my memory was 3305MHz. I got 39.7fps at stock settings for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: According to gpu-z my core clock was 1170MHz and my memory was at 1652MHz.


----------



## KaRLiToS

For 275$, this score is still pretty good.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Thanx for posting a 760 score! Looks like an overclocked 760 ~= stock 670, based on a whopping sample size of 1.
> 
> Oh... and beer is not a bad idea, its real hot out here in the sf bay area today


'tis muggy in the bay today


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wo, wo there Yungbenny, don't take it personnally, I'm not insulting you, I'm just stating what you are doing. What I said is true mate. You were doing the same thing when you had your GTX 660... influencing people to get higher scores in order to get higher average for your beloved setup. Do you realize that you're manipulating and influencing the average of the GTX 770. I don't see you push people with HD 7970 or GTX Titan to get higher scores. In fact, nobody does it, you are the only one.
> 
> There is a difference between encouraging people and making numerous amount of effort in order that your own setup (GTX 770) get the highest score in the graphs by pushing people. I don't know if its to brag about the GTX 770 or anything. But I want all kind of real scores in the spreadsheets, not only "YungBenny pressured data".
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Only six GTX 770 results and look how the dot line is flat compared to the other setups.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And by the way, please Benny, don't call me biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,* a biased person would not do a thread like this. I'm not manipulating the data in any sort of way. So please stop the biased insults. You know that I'm not. This thread is more fair then anything out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't remove any of your scores, stop BSIng, I have kept every damm single scores of everyone without any discrimination*. If you could only pay attention to the spreasheets instead of accusing me wrongly. By the way, your old setup is in the "setup out of competition" section, open your eyes and scroll down
> 
> *Here is some screenshots for you.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Check for yourself down in the charts so you can see your old beloved setup.*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdEZFRWxrby1pNURtZklSQ2huSzR1V1E&output=html&widget=true
> What??
> 
> See below for all the HD 7870 scores. Come on Benny, if you wanna fight, at least don't fake the results. And by the way, I didn't push anyone to get those scores.
> 
> 
> I didn't accuse you, I asked to stop pushing people with similar setup as you to get higher scores. I won't say anything if you'd help every members out here with different setups: HD 7970, GTX 780, GTX 670 or HD 7950.
> I won't mind, but you are unfortunately only helping people with the same setup as you, I don't know if its to brag about the GTX 770.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> REMEMBER WHEN YOU WERE WHINNING THAT WE SHOULD ONLY TAKE THE TOP RESULTS INSTEAD OF MAKING THE AVERAGE. I HOPE YOU REALISE THAT YOU ARE THE ONE MANIPULATING THE DATA NOW BY DOING EVERYTHING POSSIBLE SO PEOPLE WITH gtx 770 GET HIGHEST SCORES POSSIBLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not insults, its facts. You want your cards to be so bad at the top. So you know that you can't do it alone so now you are pushing people.


Ouch benny! Ouch! GG no RE.


----------



## michael-ocn

Ahhhh... i found some beer









Yea, the price/performance for the 760 looks like it'll be pretty good. Good competition for the 7950.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Here are the results of my MSI gaming GTX 760 2GB with my i5 2500k @ stock. I used MSI after burner with +150MHz on the core clock and +300MHz on the memory clock. I'm not sure if its right but according the MSI afterburner my resulting core clock was 1320MHz and my memory was 3305MHz. I got 39.7fps at stock settings for reference.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: According to gpu-z my core clock was 1170MHz and my memory was at 1652MHz.


at stock a 7950 gets around 37. that is a great card for the price.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I heard the people who make Henry's soda also make beer.....I know what I'm doing tomorrow night.


----------



## lagittaja

That Valley score on the 760 isn't half bad if you ask me.
Nice


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Here are the results of my MSI gaming GTX 760 2GB with my i5 2500k @ stock. I used MSI after burner with +150MHz on the core clock and +300MHz on the memory clock. I'm not sure if its right but according the MSI afterburner my resulting core clock was 1320MHz and my memory was 3305MHz. I got 39.7fps at stock settings for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: According to gpu-z my core clock was 1170MHz and my memory was at 1652MHz.
> 
> EDIT2: decided increase my memory core clock since it was lower then I intended.
> 
> Test done at 1175MHz core, 1757MHz memory, and my i5 2500k @ 4.3GHz


i bet you got 100Mhz more on that ram . . .








maybe 50Mhz on the core if you get the temp and power limit sliders right.


----------



## Usario

My GPU doesn't want to let me run it at 1200MHz anymore. I blame the 30C ambient temperature I have to deal with in the summer.

But I'm still getting a better score. Thank you based Catalyst 13.6.


----------



## Snuckie7

How much did Cat 13.6 improve your score by? I may have to do a newer 1320MHz run with my 7950&#8230;

Maybe with tweaks too since that seems to be the rage nowadays. Might be able to hit 54FPS.


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> How much did Cat 13.6 improve your score by? I may have to do a newer 1320MHz run with my 7950&#8230;
> 
> Maybe with tweaks too since that seems to be the rage nowadays. Might be able to hit 54FPS.


I'm not sure exactly, but with 12.11 I was pulling 45.1 fps at 1200/1800. Jumping all the way over to 13.6 I'm getting 47.6 at 1175/1800.

I'm not using any tweaks atm; might try later.

EDIT: damn, these tweaks are nice


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i bet you got 100Mhz more on that ram . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 50Mhz on the core if you get the temp and power limit sliders right.


So far I've only been able to get up to 1782MHz on the ram and 1180MHz on the core clock with my power limit at 110% without crashing. I'm still somewhat new to overclocking so I'm not sure how much further I can go on the power limit before potentially damaging my card, do you think going to 120% or 130% would be safe?

And so far my highest temp has been 72C which seems fairly reasonable to me, although I'm not even sure if the fans are running past 40% on this thing since it sounds just as silent at full load as it does at idle lol.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B30wulf*
> 
> Ouch benny! Ouch! GG no RE.


Lmao!... You know, to refute a wall of text like what he posted will just result in another wall of text from me, and at the end of the day, HE WILL loose (IMO he already lost)... He says i only say it to people with my setups right?... Well look at me here telling a 7850 user to opt for more if he can. Have i ever owned a 7850 before? NO.



I have access to my posts, but i feel it's childish and a waste of time to go back and take snapshots of multiple instances where i tell people without my setup to overclock more if they can. I personally dislike stock scores, that's why i do what i do.

He also says i'm BS'ing about taking my score out of the chart/graphs. Oh well... On the 1440p Graph, I see my 770 SLI, but on the 1080p Graph







.... I must be blind, can someone point 770 SLI in the chart below?










Spoiler: 1440p









Spoiler: 1080p







http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/6080_40#post_20274305

SMH. Talk about being biased. He's so biased that he ONLY notices it when i do it with 770 or 660 owners







... Please, next topic, i'm done here









where's the beer everyone is passing around?







.... Oh here it is


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i bet you got 100Mhz more on that ram . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 50Mhz on the core if you get the temp and power limit sliders right.
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've only been able to get up to 1782MHz on the ram and 1180MHz on the core clock with my power limit at 110% without crashing. I'm still somewhat new to overclocking so I'm not sure how much further I can go on the power limit before potentially damaging my card, do you think going to 120% or 130% would be safe?
> 
> And so far my highest temp has been 72C which seems fairly reasonable to me, although I'm not even sure if the fans are running past 40% on this thing since it sounds just as silent at full load as it does at idle lol.
Click to expand...

ok.
first i have to say - don't listen to me!

now that you been warned. here are a few setting to look at from sites that have reviewed the card you have
Overclocking The Graphics Card < guru3D
Overclocking < techpowerup
MSI GTX 760 Overclocking < legit reviews

some of those are using precisionX while others have afterburner. but take a look and see if you feel comfortable using or coming close to using them. from what i saw that card has some pretty decent OC potential *BUT* do not listen to me or just start plugging in settings until you know *WHAT* you are doing and *WHY* you are doing it.

just a side question: so something tells me you didn't raise any voltage?
its fine if you did, just asking.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok.
> first i have to say - don't listen to me!
> 
> now that you been warned. here are a few setting to look at from sites that have reviewed the card you have
> Overclocking The Graphics Card < guru3D
> Overclocking < techpowerup
> MSI GTX 760 Overclocking < legit reviews
> 
> some of those are using precisionX while others have afterburner. but take a look and see if you feel comfortable using or coming close to using them. from what i saw that card has some pretty decent OC potential *BUT* do not listen to me or just start plugging in settings until you know *WHAT* you are doing and *WHY* you are doing it.
> 
> just a side question: so something tells me you didn't raise any voltage?
> its fine if you did, just asking.


Thanks for all the info! And ya your right I didn't increase my voltage. I wasn't able to increase my voltage it seems because I was using an out of date version of afterburner, however I can now with the newest beta. Looks like the 760 has a fair bit more overclocking room then I thought based on what other's have managed to OC their cards to.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Thanks for all the info! And ya your right I didn't increase my voltage. I wasn't able to increase my voltage it seems because I was using an out of date version of afterburner, however I can now with the newest beta. Looks like the 760 has a fair bit more overclocking room then I thought based on what other's have managed to OC their cards to.


sweet, glad to help.

i'm sure there will be some 760 owner/overclocking threads once more OCN folks get their cards. it ought to be a good place to swap experiences and achievements. hopefully i'll be getting one in a few weeks but i have to pay property taxes first.









have fun.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Lmao!... You know, to refute a wall of text like what he posted will just result in another wall of text from me, and at the end of the day, HE WILL loose (IMO he already lost)... He says i only say it to people with my setups right?... Well look at me here telling a 7850 user to opt for more if he can. Have i ever owned a 7850 before? NO.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have access to my posts, but i feel it's childish and a waste of time to go back and take snapshots of multiple instances where i tell people without my setup to overclock more if they can. I personally dislike stock scores, that's why i do what i do.
> 
> He also says i'm BS'ing about taking my score out of the chart/graphs. Oh well... On the 1440p Graph, I see my 770 SLI, but on the 1080p Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I must be blind, can someone point 770 SLI in the chart below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/6080_40#post_20274305
> 
> SMH. Talk about being biased. He's so biased that he ONLY notices it when i do it with 770 or 660 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Please, next topic, i'm done here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's the beer everyone is passing around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Oh here it is


Refer to the OP for up-to-date interractive graphs man, you know that. Some graphs were made before the GTX 770 release.

I don't always makes graphs. It takes a while to do nice graphs. I posted this one few days ago to show every data. I'm not hiding your GTX 770 Sli score like you pretend to.










What I am saying Benny is: you are taking this thread too seriously with your specific setup (GTX 770). Don't be too harsh. Not everyone can be helped or be top benchers like you to get their top score. Let the info coming as it is.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Refer to the OP for up-to-date interractive graphs man, you know that. Some graphs were made before the GTX 770 release.
> 
> I don't always makes graphs. It takes a while to do nice graphs. I posted this one few days ago to show every data. I'm not hiding your GTX 770 Sli score like you pretend to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am saying Benny is: you are taking this thread too seriously with your specific setup (GTX 770). Don't be too harsh. Not everyone can be helped or be top benchers like you to get their top score. Let the info coming as it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not everyone can be helped?







....

So when i see someone post something like this looking for help. I should say. *"Oh don't worry, your score is just fine"*.. hahaha, or maybe i just ignore them when i have the same setup with them







.. What would be the reason not to help someone ASKING for help?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> hello man,
> 
> *a bit confuse with the scores on multiple benchmark I made tonight*
> my first run with MSI AB set +125 on core and +500 on memory gives this result and looking on the top right corner my core is running at 1306, memory at 3505
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my 2nd up to the 6th run, i got lower result with MSI AB set at higher settings on both core and memory as indicated on the upper right hand corner 1436 on core and 4155 on memory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while my 7th run with MSI AB set at +165 on core and 650 on memory gives me this score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and looking on the top right corner my core is running at 1306, memory at 3505 which are identical to those on my first run? but on the score on each benchmark:
> 
> 1st run:
> FPS = 93.6
> Score = 3916
> 
> 2nd to 6th run (identical)
> FPS = 63.6
> Score = 2661
> 
> 7th run:
> FPS = 96.7
> Score = 4046
> 
> Is there any bug on MSI AB (3.0.0 Beta 10) that i'm using? how come I got lower benchmark score on higher settings with MSI AB?
> 
> *Really appreciate if someone can enlighten me on these mix results.*
> 
> thank you


Oh well, i don't think so, and if you were not taking the graphs too seriously yourself, we won't be having this convo in the first place.









i believe it's just 5 770 scores in the chart. I never spoke to Dimaggio1103, or Ryby, or the other person... winkyeye (or whatever his name is







)... Only this guy, and a general post on the 770 owners club, So i don't see how i am "Influencing" the avg scores


----------



## B30wulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Not everyone can be helped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> So when i see someone post something like this looking for help. I should say. *"Oh don't worry, your score is just fine"*.. hahaha, or maybe i just ignore them when i have the same setup with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. What would be the reason not to help someone ASKING for help?
> Oh well, i don't think so, and if you were not taking the graphs too seriously yourself, we won't be having this convo in the first place.


Why is this so important to you? Really, why do you look for a reason to continue arguing every time he explains himself.

Arguing about wether or not you should encourage someone to OC more is really stupid. Why is this even a subject to argue about?

You too karlitos!


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> I'm not sure exactly, but with 12.11 I was pulling 45.1 fps at 1200/1800. Jumping all the way over to 13.6 I'm getting 47.6 at 1175/1800.
> 
> I'm not using any tweaks atm; might try later.
> 
> EDIT: damn, these tweaks are nice
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's just using the tweaks in the OP? holy s***


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> That's just using the tweaks in the OP? holy s***


Its okay. I forgot to add in the tweaks to unpark your cpu cores .It helps a lot in general


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Its okay. I forgot to add in the tweaks to unpark your cpu cores .It helps a lot in general


CPU tweaks help that much in Valley? Could you perhaps PM me a quick tutorial?


----------



## BBEG

When we post scores, do we need to be specifying if we are using unparked cores?

Unrelated, gonna have some interesting results to share soon re: Nvidia drivers and 680 performance.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> When we post scores, do we need to be specifying if we are using unparked cores?
> 
> Unrelated, gonna have some interesting results to share soon re: Nvidia drivers and 680 performance.


You don't need to say whether you'v tweeked the core parking stuff, but you are certainly free to if you please.


----------



## eXXon

Suggestion request: Is it possible to include the GPU clocks next to each score ?

Sort of to give an idea of what to expect when oc'ing the same GPU on the lists to similar clocks.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Suggestion request: Is it possible to include the GPU clocks next to each score ?
> 
> Sort of to give an idea of what to expect when oc'ing the same GPU on the lists to similar clocks.


SAVED tabs, have fun.









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdHJuUkwyTzMyWWlzRFRYMWhsc1htNHc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> SAVED tabs, have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdHJuUkwyTzMyWWlzRFRYMWhsc1htNHc&output=html&widget=true


Haha.... I feel soo smart.

Cheers mate for the great work on this thread. One of the best on OCN


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Cheers mate for the great work on this thread. One of the best on OCN


This.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Cheers mate for the great work on this thread. One of the best on OCN


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> This.


agreed 110%


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Cheers mate for the great work on this thread. One of the best on OCN


word up


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> SAVED tabs, have fun.


Ah... nice to be able to see the raw data, all of my entries are in there









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdHJuUkwyTzMyWWlzRFRYMWhsc1htNHc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## BBEG

*Valley 1.0 by Driver - 2600k stock, reference GTX 680 stock*

314.22: FPS 42.7, 42.7, 42.7; scores 1785, 1787, 1785
320.18: FPS 43.4, 43.2, 43.3; scores 1815, 1807, 1810
320.39: FPS 43.3, 43.2, 43.3; scores 1811, 1808, 1812
320.49: FPS 43.4, 43.3, 43.3; scores 1815, 1811, 1813











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



314.22







320.18







320.39







320.49









*Conclusion* - Slight improvement from 314.22 to 320.18, but no improvement with the two betas.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Welcome to the first GTX 760*









Read the rules before posting please

594 entries / 74 setups out of competition









*@Airrick10*: Disable iGPU to have a valid score. (Turn off in BIOS usually).

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!










The GTX 760 is now the TOP leader of the price/performance chart at *5.68$ / per FPS*


----------



## Airrick10

Here you go Karlitos...My submission after disabling iGPU in BIOS....Thanks!!!









*Airrick10 --- I5 3570K @ 4.8Ghz ---- MSI GTX 660Ti PE/OC SLI; 1267 / 1852 ---- 81,2 ---- 3396*


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Since the only thing we are trying to do is run a test to see how much a chip oc helps your Valley score, you should run with the case open and a floor fan pointed at it if you have one. That is what I did before I went underwater, otherwise I couldn't stay below my 70c throttle point on my gpus.
> 
> So case open with a floor fan if you can, and gpu maxed to see what core temps you get with 4.2 on the chip. The big question will be if 4.2 increases your score much. I found I have to run Valley a number of times to get my best score so you should run it a few times at 4.2 to get a good comparison to your 3.9 scores.


I dont have a floor fan either, so I'll just go with my two ceiling fans for now.
70c throttle point? What GPU throttles at that low of a temperature? Or am I missing something here?
Its the same with me. Its only after I have run Valley several times that I get the highest score. Even the opposite is true that sometimes the first run is the highest I can get for that particular settings.
Thanks a lot!









There are CPU tweaks for Valley 1.0? Is it allowed to tweak CPU settings? If so, can someone please provide me with a guide/instructions as to how I can tweak my CPU settings for Valley 1.0?

As for the "encouraging others to overclock" thing, I personally would have loved it if someone voluntarily provided me with expert instructions on how to get the best scores in Valley or the best overclock on my GPU. It would have saved me a lot of posts and a lot of time while revealing a lot of useful info on how to do so that I might otherwise would not have found out. This is just my opinion though.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok.
> first i have to say - don't listen to me!
> 
> now that you been warned. here are a few setting to look at from sites that have reviewed the card you have
> Overclocking The Graphics Card < guru3D
> Overclocking < techpowerup
> MSI GTX 760 Overclocking < legit reviews
> 
> some of those are using precisionX while others have afterburner. but take a look and see if you feel comfortable using or coming close to using them. from what i saw that card has some pretty decent OC potential *BUT* do not listen to me or just start plugging in settings until you know *WHAT* you are doing and *WHY* you are doing it.
> 
> just a side question: so something tells me you didn't raise any voltage?
> its fine if you did, just asking.


This is the help im talking about, seemed to actually help the guy in question.

No help to me but +rep to you


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> This is the help im talking about, seemed to actually help the guy in question.
> 
> No help to me but +rep to you


Ya his advice really did help me, was able to get my 760 from 46.1 fps to 49.8 fps with 1185/1852. Guess I should +rep as well.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Ya his advice really did help me, was able to get my 760 from 46.1 fps to 49.8 fps with 1185/1852. Guess I should +rep as well.


Nice one


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome to the first GTX 760*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules before posting please
> 
> 594 entries / 74 setups out of competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Airrick10*: Disable iGPU to have a valid score. (Turn off in BIOS usually).
> 
> / Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 760 is now the TOP leader of the price/performance chart at *5.68$ / per FPS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice!!!

ok i have ulterior fanboy motives ( for the card more so than the company) for quoting that . .









edit: and thanks for the kind word guys . .but don't ruin my reputation


----------



## looniam

delete


----------



## Rickles

that 760 is a really good buy, and apparently some of the 7900 series are too now, right after I bought my second 7970 for $400


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I dont have a floor fan either, so I'll just go with my two ceiling fans for now.
> 70c throttle point? What GPU throttles at that low of a temperature? Or am I missing something here?
> Its the same with me. Its only after I have run Valley several times that I get the highest score. Even the opposite is true that sometimes the first run is the highest I can get for that particular settings.
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are CPU tweaks for Valley 1.0? Is it allowed to tweak CPU settings? If so, can someone please provide me with a guide/instructions as to how I can tweak my CPU settings for Valley 1.0?
> 
> As for the "encouraging others to overclock" thing, I personally would have loved it if someone voluntarily provided me with expert instructions on how to get the best scores in Valley or the best overclock on my GPU. It would have saved me a lot of posts and a lot of time while revealing a lot of useful info on how to do so that I might otherwise would not have found out. This is just my opinion though.


The 600 series cards, like my 690, have their first throttle point at 70c. There is no tweak guide for the cpu, so to speak, you just want the highest oc on your cpu that will be stable for the Valley run. However, there are diminishing returns, I get the same score at 5.0 and 5.1, but as I showed I get a big boost going up from 3.9.

The tweak guides in the op are supposed to be what people need to get the best score. However, this thread assumes you know how to oc your chip and gpu to the max already.


----------



## VettePilot

Does anyone know why in SLI my GPU2 would not be getting the overvoltage applied to it? My new card OC's better and gets 1.2v with +38 overvolts and my old card got 1.187v. Now in SLI the new card is GPU1 and gets full 1.2v and the other stays at stock voltage. I have tried it in sync mode and without sync mode in precision. The performance gets dragged down since GPU1 with a +52 offset gets to 1188mhz and the other card stays at 1110mhz.

EDIT; never mind I found out why. Now it gets the full 1.187v again but the performance still seems low my score was 4666 and 111.6 fps. I thought it should be way over 120fps average. My single card score was 3138 and 75 fps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Does anyone know why in SLI my GPU2 would not be getting the overvoltage applied to it? My new card OC's better and gets 1.2v with +38 overvolts and my old card got 1.187v. Now in SLI the new card is GPU1 and gets full 1.2v and the other stays at stock voltage. I have tried it in sync mode and without sync mode in precision. The performance gets dragged down since GPU1 with a +52 offset gets to 1188mhz and the other card stays at 1110mhz.
> 
> EDIT; never mind I found out why. Now it gets the full 1.187v again but the performance still seems low my score was 4666 and 111.6 fps. I thought it should be way over 120fps average. My single card score was 3138 and 75 fps.


my sli cards have been behaving the same way... 320.18?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my sli cards have been behaving the same way... 320.18?


no I am on 320.11 but EVGA told me to use 320.49 and they have seen better overall performance and no artifacting in certain games. My issue is these cards together are not performing well. I mean a score of 4666 and 111fps in valley does not seem right. That is with one card at 1189mhz and the other at 1150 with +300 memory so 3304mhz on the memory. I also do all the NV CP tweaks and change to windows classic theme and make sure all apps that I do not need are closed.

The other card is getting the full voltage of 1.187 now and the main GPU is getting 1.2v


----------



## looniam

just keeping track!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> my hats off to you, best i can pull out is a TIE:
> 
> *LoonIam --- i5-2400 @3.81 --- EVGA GTX 570; 907/2000 --- 33.2 --- 1389*
> 
> 
> any further on core or mem is a crash around 14/18 (just when i think i might get ~1400 for the score)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found out a little more on the Vram and a little less on the core helps! (and prolly the drivers may: 320.00 BETA)
> 
> *LoonIam --- i5-2400 @3.81 --- EVGA GTX 570; 885/2280 --- 34.5 --- 1443*
Click to expand...





*looniam --- i5-2400 @3.71 --- EVGA GTX 570; 880/2280 --- 36.6 --- 1531*


btw, see those leaked Win 8.1 preview (325.71)drivers? loooooool


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Firstly, use EVGA precision to overclock, and set up a fan profile for your GPU.
> 
> Secondly, YOU ARE OVERCLOCKING WAY TOO HIGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . These "bad" results you are getting is because you are overclocking too high, and it's totally un-stable for your GPU. I got 91 FPS @ 1202Mhz core, and stock 3504Mhz memory with no tweaks.
> 
> Raising that to +130 on the core and +450 on the memory resulted in 104.6 FPS with performance tweaking. I'll advice you start with small overclocks, then work your way up to un-stability, then work your way down to being stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You can start from +120 on the core, and +300Mhz on the memory. If that's stable, increase it to +130Mhz, then +350Mhz. Normally you would get a driver crash with your "core clock" being too high, and you would get Artifacts (small lines, flares, or dots across the screen) with an un-stable memory clock.


yo man,

been lurking around this thread and saw some not so good posting between you and the other guy, well guess it was related to my post and sorry for the mess, no regret in asking you man and happy with your help and suggestions









been thinking to shoot you another question regarding EVGA precision, can you walk me through it? I mean OC'ing my 770 SLI with precision, this is my first time to use it hope you can give me a sort of a guide. below are the screens shots I took with GPU 1 and GPU2.









again many thanks for your help and suggestions.

znarf


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> been thinking to shoot you another question regarding EVGA precision, can you walk me through it? I mean OC'ing my 770 SLI with precision, this is my first time to use it hope you can give me a sort of a guide. below are the screens shots I took with GPU 1 and GPU2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> znarf


Get into the voltage Tab and pump the voltage to the max out of your card. Always monitor the temperature not to exceed the limit. Power Target should be set to 109%.



Now you have to raise the GPU Clock Offset and Mem Clock offset in order to reach your clocks of *1372 Mhz / 1977mhz* or higher.

(You can use GPU-Z to check the resulted clocks the +offset can be confisuing sometime)



The *GPU clock* is basically the *Default clocks + offset clocks*


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> yo man,
> 
> been lurking around this thread and saw some not so good posting between you and the other guy, well guess it was related to my post and sorry for the mess, no regret in asking you man and happy with your help and suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been thinking to shoot you another question regarding EVGA precision, can you walk me through it? I mean OC'ing my 770 SLI with precision, this is my first time to use it hope you can give me a sort of a guide. below are the screens shots I took with GPU 1 and GPU2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again many thanks for your help and suggestions.
> 
> znarf
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey, i'll send you a PM when i get home.... PM's would be better so we don't derail the thread...







, and you're welcome btw.

Evga precision is not much different from Msi Afterburner, they do the same thing, but it's just a different layout. You can watch a youtube video on "how to use it" so you get a general idea about precision X


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I prefer Precision myself unless dealing with Lightning cards...


----------



## VettePilot

so this seems to be the best I can get out of both my cards. Seems really low. My new card boost higher since it has higher stock volts of 1.162v and goes to 1.2 with OV and my other is 1.187v. So the speeds were 1201mhz on one card and 1162 on the other. memory at 3354 and got one run under 314.22 drivers then tried another and it crashed hard and had to restart then only one screen worked and NV CP was gone it was like the drivers were removed. SO I just installed 320.49 now and see how that goes.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> so this seems to be the best I can get out of both my cards. Seems really low. My new card boost higher since it has higher stock volts of 1.162v and goes to 1.2 with OV and my other is 1.187v. So the speeds were 1201mhz on one card and 1162 on the other. memory at 3354 and got one run under 314.22 drivers then tried another and it crashed hard and had to restart then only one screen worked and NV CP was gone it was like the drivers were removed. SO I just installed 320.49 now and see how that goes.


Are you sure?

Do you have modded BIOSes?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You absolutely should be getting higher FPS with two 780's. Might need to bump that 2600K higher to avoid any possible bottlenecks (though I doubt that's the problem)...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> Do you have modded BIOSes?


no modded bios. I just tested the new card alone and it gets 1215mhz/3404mhz at 1.2v and got a 3146 score with 75.2 fps. My other card at 1189/3554 got 75 fps and 3138 with 1.187v

my 2600k is at 4.43ghz

IS it possible my motherboard is not delivering the proper power to the other card? I ask because I can OC one card on its own way more than I can with them both together. I can get 1215mhz one the new one with +400 memory to get 3406mhz and the older card I can get 1176mhz/3554mhz but together I can only get it run with one card at 1201mhz and the other at 1150mhz and memory limited to 3304mhz. Also I tried swaping the cards around in the slots. When I did I forgot to plug the sli bridge in and when it booted up it acted like the drivers were not installed. no NV CP and only one monitor worked. Once I put the SLI back on it came back to normal after restart.

GPU-z reports they are running at x8 x8


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The 600 series cards, like my 690, have their first throttle point at 70c. There is no tweak guide for the cpu, so to speak, you just want the highest oc on your cpu that will be stable for the Valley run. However, there are diminishing returns, I get the same score at 5.0 and 5.1, but as I showed I get a big boost going up from 3.9.
> 
> The tweak guides in the op are supposed to be what people need to get the best score. However, this thread assumes you know how to oc your chip and gpu to the max already.


I saw someone mention "CPU Tweaks" and "unparking CPU cores" to improve Valley score. Didnt realize that tweaking = overclocking in that context.

Remember when there wasnt a tweak guide in the OP but tweaking had just been legalized? At that time I only set the slider to performance in the nvidia control panel and keeping other settings constant, went from 79.7 to 82.2. But for some reason, even after following the extensive, multi-stepped guide and even optimizing Windows 7 and my SSD (following Sean's guide) in addition, I couldnt get any higher than 82.3 FPS. And it could have been due to any other reason and not because of all the work I did. This is what boggles me. If doing the extra stuff doesnt do any good to the score, why do it? Please be kind enough to enlighten me on this matter.

I'll get to testing the scores at 3.9 vs 4.2 and report back. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

!Please Edit Score!

gtx670/1280mhz/3407mhz
[email protected]



After change quality to performance in nvidia

FPS 50.7


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey - I know this is off topic, but if you "relocate" your large user folders to a spinner and keep just boot essentials on an SSD, the following is a REALLY good way to do it (rather than right-click, properties, relocate). I use it on all my rigs, never fails. If you do use "sysprep /audit"... NVM









http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/124198-user-profiles-create-move-during-windows-7-installation-3.html

see post #22


----------



## johntauwhare

johntauwhare --- I7 2700K @ 5.2Ghz ---- Zotac AMP! GTX 770 SLI --- 1267 / 2010 ---- 104,4 ---- 4368

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...700kat52_2x770_1267_2010_zpsd087a38d.jpg.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> johntauwhare --- I7 2700K @ 5.2Ghz ---- Zotac AMP! GTX 770 SLI --- 1267 / 2010 ---- 104,4 ---- 4368


Great score mate


----------



## jasjeet

i7 3960x @ 4.6Ghz, GTX 780 @ 1128/3620Mhz 1.21v - 77.7fps Score: 3249

Memory can be pushed further, i was using OCCT with 20Mhz increment to quickly find the top Memory Clock, but stopped at 3620Mhz with 0 errors.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> !Please Edit Score!
> 
> gtx670/1280mhz/3407mhz
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> After change quality to performance in nvidia
> 
> FPS 50.7


Wow I didn't realize what a difference changing the nvidia quality setting had, tried switching from quality to performance and got an increase of 1.8fps with the same settings.

gtx760 @ 1175mhz/1752mhz, stock voltage
i5 2500k @ 4.4GHz


----------



## Silviastud

Silviastud --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- GTX Titan ; 1163 / 3402 ---- 78.6 ---- 3287


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Wow I didn't realize what a difference changing the nvidia quality setting had, tried switching from quality to performance and got an increase of 1.8fps with the same settings.
> 
> gtx760 @ 1175mhz/1752mhz, stock voltage
> i5 2500k @ 4.4GHz


Hot damn 760 is a good buy. I wonder if it will equal 670s with the voltage flashed. What temps were you getting?


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> Hot damn 760 is a good buy. I wonder if it will equal 670s with the voltage flashed. What temps were you getting?


The max temp I got was 66C with my fan set to 65%. And what does a voltage flash do? does it just increase the maximum voltage setting?

EDIT:nvm I think I figured it out


----------



## VettePilot

So I just tried to OC my cpu to 4.6ghz and run valley again and score went up but not enough. Previous was 4724 and FPS 112.9 at 4.4ghz cpu andnow it is at 4957 FPS 118.5 with one card at 1188/3354 and the other at 1162/3554. I am not very skilled at overclock in the cpu and I set it at 100bclk and 46 turbo then set voltage at 1.3v since if I left it on offset or auto it would not boot.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I saw someone mention "CPU Tweaks" and "unparking CPU cores" to improve Valley score. Didnt realize that tweaking = overclocking in that context.
> 
> Remember when there wasnt a tweak guide in the OP but tweaking had just been legalized? At that time I only set the slider to performance in the nvidia control panel and keeping other settings constant, went from 79.7 to 82.2. But for some reason, even after following the extensive, multi-stepped guide and even optimizing Windows 7 and my SSD (following Sean's guide) in addition, I couldnt get any higher than 82.3 FPS. And it could have been due to any other reason and not because of all the work I did. This is what boggles me. If doing the extra stuff doesnt do any good to the score, why do it? Please be kind enough to enlighten me on this matter.
> 
> I'll get to testing the scores at 3.9 vs 4.2 and report back. Thanks a lot!


You can google how to unpark your cpu cores, I don't believe it raises your score much though. The tweak guides in the op list everything that might help, everyone's rig is different so one thing may help one person and not another. That is why is can take a while to test. Biggest things for me were only one monitor plugged in, the texture filtering to high performance, and the slider to performance of course.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You can google how to unpark your cpu cores, I don't believe it raises your score much though. The tweak guides in the op list everything that might help, everyone's rig is different so one thing may help one person and not another. That is why is can take a while to test. Biggest things for me were only one monitor plugged in, the texture filtering to high performance, and the slider to performance of course.


if you have slow storage drives 100mb/s or so, make a ram drive and move valley install over to it and launch it from the ram drive. Don't need to if you have a ssd, also leave 4gb+


----------



## VettePilot

I think this is the max I can get out of these cards and my system for some reason. Still very low.

2600k @ 4.8ghz and GPU1 at 1163/3354 and GPU2 at 1188/3354. This is with all the tweaks and only one monitor. My FPS holds above 132 until scene 10 then it is gone. 10-15 still barely crest 100fps and then 16-8 will see as much as 125 or so. Would a fresh OS install help at all? Or is my CPU just tired after 2.5 years maybe? I do nto think I can get anymore out of the CPU. Going from 4.4 to 4.6 got me 6fps but to 4.8 I got maybe 1.5 fps.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I think this is the max I can get out of these cards and my system for some reason. Still very low.
> 
> 2600k @ 4.8ghz and GPU1 at 1163/3354 and GPU2 at 1188/3354. This is with all the tweaks and only one monitor. My FPS holds above 132 until scene 10 then it is gone. 10-15 still barely crest 100fps and then 16-8 will see as much as 125 or so. Would a fresh OS install help at all? Or is my CPU just tired after 2.5 years maybe? I do nto think I can get anymore out of the CPU. Going from 4.4 to 4.6 got me 6fps but to 4.8 I got maybe 1.5 fps.


Have you monitored temps during valley runs, i thought ACX sli was having big issues with the 2nd gpu being ~10c higher or more than the first. 2nd card might be throttling and causing the issue.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You can google how to unpark your cpu cores, I don't believe it raises your score much though. The tweak guides in the op list everything that might help, everyone's rig is different so one thing may help one person and not another. That is why is can take a while to test. Biggest things for me were only one monitor plugged in, the texture filtering to high performance, and the slider to performance of course.


I was already using all the nvidia tweaks in the OP for the last run. I'm trying to get my GPU to overclock better (and stay throttle-free at the same time) in the hope of improving upon my previous update. Thats why its taking so long. But I'm quite close to getting things ready on the GPU side.

Just to be sure, is it sufficient to monitor the two pointed with black arrows? If not, then which ones should I monitor in addition?


Has anyone tested the difference between parked and unparked scores?
Also, does HT help in Valley? If not, wouldnt it be wiser to disable it while benching so that I can get better temps on my CPU?
Thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> if you have slow storage drives 100mb/s or so, make a ram drive and move valley install over to it and launch it from the ram drive. Don't need to if you have a ssd, also leave 4gb+


I have an SSD, not one of the best though. How much of a difference does a RAMdisk make in comparison to an SSD? Thanks!


----------



## vhco1972

vhco1972 --- i7 3930K @4.8Ghz ---- eVGA GTX Titan SLI --- 1202/1802 --- 135,1 --- 5651


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Have you monitored temps during valley runs, i thought ACX sli was having big issues with the 2nd gpu being ~10c higher or more than the first. 2nd card might be throttling and causing the issue.


ya temps are displayed in that shot but the hottest it gets is like 69 and the temp target is 90c so it should not be throttling at all. I think the regular blower design fans hit 70+ normally anyway don't they? no clue why I cant get higher scores than this. I am RMA my older card and maybe the replacement will be better, who knows. Or there is something in my OS messed up and not letting the drivers operate properly.

No matter what I do setting wise scenes 10-15 get hammered down below 100fps. Up to Scene 9 it is maintaining over 132fps.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was already using all the nvidia tweaks in the OP for the last run. I'm trying to get my GPU to overclock better (and stay throttle-free at the same time) in the hope of improving upon my previous update. Thats why its taking so long. But I'm quite close to getting things ready on the GPU side.
> 
> Just to be sure, is it sufficient to monitor the two pointed with black arrows? If not, then which ones should I monitor in addition?
> 
> Has anyone tested the difference between parked and unparked scores?


Watching vCore and CPU package is fine. Good luck.

When I tested the core parking, the score increase was very small at best, but others may have found it helpful.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> ya temps are displayed in that shot but the hottest it gets is like 69 and the temp target is 90c so it should not be throttling at all. I think the regular blower design fans hit 70+ normally anyway don't they? no clue why I cant get higher scores than this. I am RMA my older card and maybe the replacement will be better, who knows. Or there is something in my OS messed up and not letting the drivers operate properly.
> 
> No matter what I do setting wise scenes 10-15 get hammered down below 100fps. Up to Scene 9 it is maintaining over 132fps.


They may still be throttling. Check your performance log in Precision after a run and make sure the clocks stayed at whatever you set the entire tun through....


----------



## BBEG

Do the tweaks in the guide improve game performance or just Valley / other benchmarks specifically?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> ya temps are displayed in that shot but the hottest it gets is like 69 and the temp target is 90c so it should not be throttling at all. I think the regular blower design fans hit 70+ normally anyway don't they? no clue why I cant get higher scores than this. I am RMA my older card and maybe the replacement will be better, who knows. Or there is something in my OS messed up and not letting the drivers operate properly.
> 
> No matter what I do setting wise scenes 10-15 get hammered down below 100fps. Up to Scene 9 it is maintaining over 132fps.


My 680s with stock blower coolers will hit 70+ if left to their own fan profile. With an aggressive fan profile (say, 30C-40% / 50C-70% / 60C-80%) I've never hit 60C using the stock coolers. The blower coolers are effective, but they're god-awful loud when the GPU is under 55% load or more.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Do the tweaks in the guide improve game performance or just Valley / other benchmarks specifically?


They improve performance at the cost of image quality. Not a tradeoff I'd make for an extra few frames.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Do the tweaks in the guide improve game performance or just Valley / other benchmarks specifically?


It can improve game performance but at the expense of quality.

I started Borderlands 2 once with the performance slider still at "performance" and I was noticing a lot of screen tearing.







(after a bench session with GTX 680)


----------



## BBEG

That's what I was afraid of. I noticed the same when I did a Valley run after switching to performance; I got a little lost in the grittiness and forgot to screenshot any changes in FPS.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Read the rules before posting please

597 entries / 76 setups out of competition









*@TopGearFan*, *@Killmassacre*: Please fill the form next time you want to be updated.

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> They may still be throttling. Check your performance log in Precision after a run and make sure the clocks stayed at whatever you set the entire tun through....


I do not think they are throttling but if they are what can I do about it?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules before posting please
> 
> 597 entries / 76 setups out of competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@TopGearFan*, *@Killmassacre*: Please fill the form next time you want to be updated.
> 
> / Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


My score is not worth putting in the list. I need to figure out why my score is still so low.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Are you using any of the modded BIOS's?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Are you using any of the modded BIOS's?


No not modded, but my old card I updated the bios to the one off EVGAs forum and my new one has the older bios. Not sure if that will matter at all. The new card gets 1.2v stock with +38mv and my old card gets 1.187 so the clocks are not the same in the tests. From what EVGA has said the other card does not automatically downclock to the lower clocked card. the clocks are the clocks for each card. If you use sync in precision and set the same offsets then in valley it will read that they are both the same speeds but in precision it wont. I am hoping my replacement card will be of the same ASIC quality so that it will perform about the same. Seems like there is an underlying issue that I cant find since in valley those scenes 10-15 tend to get the same FPS as with just one card. Like scene 15 for instance. on one card it will get up to 100fps at the start of the scene and level out to around 80 and with both cards it basically the same but does get above 100fps towards the end of the scene. Not like in the first 8 or 9 scenes where fps almost double that of a single card run. The last 3 scenes are better.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The point of the modded BIOS (such as TI or Naennon's) is that they eliminate throttling. Not sure how bad throttling is with the 780's but with the Titans throttling destroys bench scores. I'd go to the 780 forum and ask for the best BIOS there...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The point of the modded BIOS (such as TI or Naennon's) is that they eliminate throttling. Not sure how bad throttling is with the 780's but with the Titans throttling destroys bench scores. I'd go to the 780 forum and ask for the best BIOS there...


I have a modded bios that I tried on my first card I got and it did not help much of anything. not sure which modded bios to use since there are so many. I just used one that several people posted for the AXC SC. I got the best scores on stock bios for some reason. The modded bios let me run 1201mhz instead of 1176 on my first card that has a low ASIC. That extra clock speed did not improve anything though. when I get my replacement card I will have try it again though and see.

Does setting PhysX to one or the other card make a difference? I have it set to gpu1


----------



## revro

i somehow cant get over 59fps in any of the unigine benchmarks and i have the vsync off in nvidia cp, benchmark itself, and performance is set to maximum in nvidia cp. any ideas? its for sure not cpu or pcie bottleneck as a guy with gtx670 and i5 [email protected] has 73 max fps in his unigine heaven 4 screenshot

thank you
revro


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i somehow cant get over 59fps in any of the unigine benchmarks and i have the vsync off in nvidia cp, benchmark itself, and performance is set to maximum in nvidia cp. any ideas? its for sure not cpu or pcie bottleneck as a guy with gtx670 and i5 [email protected] has 73 max fps in his unigine heaven 4 screenshot
> 
> thank you
> revro


2 670 > 780


----------



## revro

he has a single 670 if you look at the screenshot i linked in my post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00firebird*
> 
> I was able to fix my minimum FPS by letting it run through once, then benchmarking on the second pass.
> 1050 boost clock everything else stock.
> If I went nuts and made it 1150 or 1200 boost clock what differences could I expect? Or is it not worth it for the risk of damage / shorter life


problem found, between chair and lcd








i had frame limit set in msi afterburner

best
revro


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> he has a single 670 if you look at the screenshot i linked in my post
> problem found, between chair and lcd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had frame limit set in msi afterburner
> 
> best
> revro


weird when i clicked it the first time this came up . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/1620


----------



## revro

now i have to rework all my previous benchmarks xD but i put 660ftw back into case to showcase it to the buyer

best
revro


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Watching vCore and CPU package is fine. Good luck.
> 
> When I tested the core parking, the score increase was very small at best, but others may have found it helpful.


Okay. Did you test with HT on and off? Does it make a difference in score? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> !Please Edit Score!
> 
> gtx670/1280mhz/3407mhz
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> After change quality to performance in nvidia
> 
> FPS 50.7


okay - how do you get the mesh??


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - how do you get the mesh??


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay. Did you test with HT on and off? Does it make a difference in score? Thanks a lot!


I have tested my 3770k with hyperthreading off, and no it did not help my score.

Also, I have found that faster ram helps my score by only a little, as in less than 1 fps. Going from 2400 ram at 10-12-12-31 to 1600 9-9-9-24 only drops my score a little.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have tested my 3770k with hyperthreading off, and no it did not help my score.
> 
> Also, I have found that faster ram helps my score by only a little, as in less than 1 fps. Going from 2400 ram at 10-12-12-31 to 1600 9-9-9-24 only drops my score a little.


Okay I'll get on overclocking the RAM after I've figured out what speeds I can run on my CPU. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay I'll get on overclocking the RAM after I've figured out what speeds I can run on my CPU. Thanks for the advice!


Sorry, I was trying to say don't bother with ram oc, it is a lot of work for limited benefit for the average user. My ram is rated at 2400, and if I downclock it all the way to 1600 I lose less than 1 fps and that is with a score over 100. Your single gpu would benefit even less I would guess.

Faster ram does help in 3dmark though, so I don't know if you care about that. Getting your cpu oced a little I think is your only real issue at this point.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry, I was trying to say don't bother with ram oc, it is a lot of work for limited benefit for the average user. My ram is rated at 2400, and if I downclock it all the way to 1600 I lose less than 1 fps and that is with a score over 100. Your single gpu would benefit even less I would guess.
> 
> Faster ram does help in 3dmark though, so I don't know if you care about that. Getting your cpu oced a little I think is your only real issue at this point.


Looking at the charts now, even a "little less than 1 FPS" matters









But you are very right that overclocking the CPU will be my number one priority after I get good a overclock on the GPU. Maybe after that I'll try out things like overclocking RAM, making a RAMdisk, unparking CPU cores etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


thanks K.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

with a stock 6120 and 7870 (not overclocking until I get better case and CPU cooler)

disregard the part on the left, it's just my 2nd monitor


----------



## kx11

KX11 --- i7 3960x @4.7Ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI --- 1100/3161 ---125.9 --- 5269

http://minus.com/lAR7pZTlX2lHW


----------



## eXXon

I already have an entry with 7970s CF in the Dual Card category, can I join the Single Card club with my 780?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I already have an entry with 7970s CF in the Dual Card category, can I join the Single Card club with my 780?


Was the HD 7950 CF used with the same i7 3930k? If your GTX 780 is now in your 3930k rig, I give you the choice to choose which one you want in the Setups in Competition speardsheets.

I'm doing this in order to maintain the good stats with the "CPU used" graphs.

If you choose to keep the GTX 780 as your official score, I will move your HD 7950 in the setup out of competition. That way, your HD 7950 GPUs will still be calculated in the average scores and your Dual HD 7950 will still be calculated in the most GPU used.

I suggest posting both scores. All data is good for the overall average. But tell me which one you want to keep in the official charts.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Was the HD 7950 CF used with the same i7 3930k? If your GTX 780 is now in your 3930k rig, I give you the choice to choose which one you want in the Setups in Competition speardsheets.
> 
> I'm doing this in order to maintain the good stats with the "CPU used" graphs.
> 
> If you choose to keep the GTX 780 as your official score, I will move your HD 7950 in the setup out of competition. That way, your HD 7950 GPUs will still be calculated in the average scores and your Dual HD 7950 will still be calculated in the most GPU used.
> 
> I suggest posting both scores. All data is good for the overall average. But tell me which one you want to keep in the official charts.


I completely understand and thank you for the quick reply.
Yes, the 780 is used in the same rig as the previous score of 7970s in CF.

I'd prefer to put the 780 score in the competition since its the one I'm using.

Here are both scores:

eXXon - 3930K @4.5GHz - two Gigabyte W3 OC 7970s @1090/1440MHz stock volts (1.175v) - 89.6FPS - Score 3750


eXXon - 3930K @4.5GHz - Gigabyte 780 reference @1189/6300MHz with 1.2v - 72.2FPS - Score 3022


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> KX11 --- i7 3960x @4.7Ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI --- 1100/3161 ---125.9 --- 5269
> 
> http://minus.com/lAR7pZTlX2lHW


Very nice score!!! If you want try to flash your cards may you have much better score and o.c your cpu at 5.0 that help to score.i see differents from 4.5 to 5.0


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Very nice score!!! If you want try to flash your cards may you have much better score and o.c your cpu at 5.0 that help to score.i see differents from 4.5 to 5.0


well i'm using the modded bios which is why i got the score ( along side NVCP tweaks )


----------



## ultraex2003

update

fx 8320 @ 4965

5970 @ 960/1235

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/ultraex2003/media/00001.png.html


----------



## NRD

Managed to tie KaRLiToS' score after hours of trying different combos of core/ram, tightening my ram timing 8-8-8-21 @ 1600Mhz and pushing my i5 to 5.107Ghz. This is on 320.49 beta btw (although I just noticed they released 320.49 WHQL?) I'm not sure if it was the driver change or the higher CPU OC/mem timings but I wasn't able to get through a run at 1241 core with such a high mem oc before and now I can









*NRD - - - i5 2500K @ 5.107 Ghz - - - - GTX 780 ; 1241 / 3649 - - - - 79,2 FPS - - - - 3313*


----------



## BBEG

With 2600k at 4.5GHz and GPU stock on 314.22 driver:



No practical difference from running the 2600k stock. At the 680's stock speeds, a stock 2600k is _not_ bottlenecking it.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> With 2600k at 4.5GHz and GPU stock on 314.22 driver:
> 
> 
> 
> No practical difference from running the 2600k stock. At the 680's stock speeds, a stock 2600k is _not_ bottlenecking it.


the cpu influence in this bench is much less than in others like 3DMark11. it's like BF3 SP.


----------



## VettePilot

Can someone with SLI 780's tell me what kind of FPS they see in scenese 10-15? I need to know if mine is really out of the ordinary.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

As requested, here's my entry for my 3-way 780's @ 1080 and 1440.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great score Syan48306

I'm very happy you posted them.

Is it possible to post them with a full screenshot (using the F12 key during the bench)

And can you also fill the form for each entries so we can keep track of your info and Overclocks.

If you can do this I'll be VERY Happy.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Can someone with SLI 780's tell me what kind of FPS they see in scenese 10-15? I need to know if mine is really out of the ordinary.


85-110 I'd say... the close up rock scene is like 80-90 tops


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> 85-110 I'd say... the close up rock scene is like 80-90 tops


Ya I think that is about the same for me then. I just did this suicide run @ 5.0ghz. I had to run it at 1.42v it would fail after booting into windows with anything less. Made a small difference but not huge over the 4.8ghz run of 120.4FPS. GPU1 was at 1188 and the other at 1162 with memory clocks at 3354mhz. I can not get the memory any higher with both running in SLi. I can get 3500mhz on each of the cards run alone and clock the faster card to 1215 by itself. So it is very limited.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Read the rules before posting please

598 entries / 77 setups out of competition









*@Syan48306*, *@Rainbow Dash*: Please post valid screenshots.

*@ultraex2003* : Please fill the form next time you want to be updated.

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## neurotix




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya I think that is about the same for me then. I just did this suicide run @ 5.0ghz. I had to run it at 1.42v it would fail after booting into windows with anything less. Made a small difference but not huge over the 4.8ghz run of 120.4FPS. GPU1 was at 1188 and the other at 1162 with memory clocks at 3354mhz. I can not get the memory any higher with both running in SLi. I can get 3500mhz on each of the cards run alone and clock the faster card to 1215 by itself. So it is very limited.


I really think your problem is a combination of low memory OC and throttling. Still, 122 FPS is respectable...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*


Seems a little low for those clocks, which drivers are you on? And did you use the AMD tweaks in OP?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I really think your problem is a combination of low memory OC and throttling. Still, 122 FPS is respectable...


Well when I get my replacement card and hope it is of the same ASIC level as my other one I will do the modded bios and see. I am not familiar with memory OC though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I mean your video memory OC. Valley is massively dependent on fast VRAM in my experience. My Titans need 3738MHz VRAM clock to get 140+ FPS....


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Seems a little low for those clocks, which drivers are you on? And did you use the AMD tweaks in OP?


I didn't use AMD tweaks.

I did this time and reran the benchmark.

Not much, if any difference, well within the same margin... some tweaks those are.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I mean your video memory OC. Valley is massively dependent on fast VRAM in my experience. My Titans need 3738MHz VRAM clock to get 140+ FPS....


I cant get any more out of them than what it is at with stock bios at least. If I run them alone I can get them to 3554 but once they are in SLI it is limited. Not sure if that is normal. I am hoping that my card that is going back under RMA is just dragging it down. The weird thing is, is when I had the faster card in pci lane 2 the bench was better but everyone says to keep the faster card in slot 1. I had a sata port go bad on me over the weekend so perhaps the mobo is just not doing well.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It's possible that the 780's memory doesn't clock as well as the Titans. I don't really know....


----------



## BBEG

No reason it shouldn't; they have the same memory, just less of it than Titan's, no?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Anyone here happens to have a Reference 7970 cooler lying around that you dont use







? I would like to buy it if it has ALL screws, bracket and shroud.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't know? Seems like 780 memory clocks aren't as high as Titans at least here in the Valley thread. Then again I may just not be paying proper attention...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> No reason it shouldn't; they have the same memory, just less of it than Titan's, no?


not every card will clock the same and some people struggle to get another 200mhz out of their memory. IT all depends. Like I said on their own they will go higher but not in SLI. Not sure why. I also can not run the faster card at 1200+mhz unless the slower card is at 1150.


----------



## BBEG

Hm, I'm going to have to compare how my cards handle memory OC since they're slightly different (one vanilla reference, one Superclocked 680).

It does surprise me to hear the 780 memory isn't OCing as well or nearly as well as Titan. I'm wondering if the whole board is a Titan that couldn't make the cut, from GPU to memory.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Hm, I'm going to have to compare how my cards handle memory OC since they're slightly different (one vanilla reference, one Superclocked 680).
> 
> It does surprise me to hear the 780 memory isn't OCing as well or nearly as well as Titan. I'm wondering if the whole board is a Titan that couldn't make the cut, from GPU to memory.


780's are simply Titans that didn't make the grade to called a Titan so yes the OC quality of the 780's are not as good in general plus the reduced memory.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just looked at the saved raw data in the OP and it looks like there is a slight difference in memory clocks at the top (the top 10 Titan scores have a few 3800+MHz memory clocks while none of the 780's go over 3800MHz and most are less than 3700MHz). Still the average clocks for the Titan and 780 seem to be around 3600-3700MHz so I dunno...

- EDIT - Actually after looking again it looks like there is parity between the two card's memory clocks (MrTooShort's ridiculous memory clocks on his Titan were throwing me off).


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just looked at the saved raw data in the OP and it looks like there is a slight difference in memory clocks at the top (the top 10 Titan scores have a few 3800+MHz memory clocks while none of the 780's go over 3800MHz and most are less than 3700MHz). Still the average clocks for the Titan and 780 seem to be around 3600-3700MHz so I dunno...
> 
> - EDIT - Actually after looking again it looks like there is parity between the two card's memory clocks (MrTooShort's ridiculous memory clocks on his Titan were throwing me off).


ya I think some people may have purchased a bunch of 780's to speed bin them and keep those that are the best. Maybe the modded bios will allow my cards to get over 3500mhz in SLI on the memory but right now I do not want to flash the card that is going back just in case something happens.

I ran it on stock clocks and noticed that in most scenes the fps is the same range as if I OC the cards. this is very true of scenes 10-15 so does that mean it is for sure throttling? the thing is I looked at the performance log and it shows the clock speeds as a flat line at the oC'd speeds.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> No reason it shouldn't; they have the same memory, just less of it than Titan's, no?


Titan is probably binned and the 780 gets all the chips that didn't make it.


----------



## Killmassacre

Sorry for updating my score again but I think this is the last time for now, since my card isn't stable at anything higher then these settings:

GTX 760 @ 1170MHz (1320MHz w/ boost) / 1882MHz, i5 2500k @ 4.5GHz



I was really hoping for 1900MHz+ on the memory for 50fps, but my card can't reach anything stable past 1882MHz. And when I set anything past 1170MHz on the core it still boosts to a max of 1320MHz and no higher. Hopefully better drivers will allow me to get past 50fps.


----------



## BBEG

760 is pretty impressive. You're beating my vanilla 680 OC'd as high as it'll go without tweaks or setting to "performance" in Nvidia controls.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> 760 is pretty impressive. You're beating my vanilla 680 OC'd as high as it'll go without tweaks or setting to "performance" in Nvidia controls.


I actually did have my Nvidia control setting set to performance for that run, the highest I can get without any tweaks is 48.0fps.


----------



## jezzer

No idea if this is a good score. Never did Valley bench.

Just unboxed the 780, no OC done by myself yet so factory clocks.

i7 2700 @ 4.7 GHz


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> I actually did have my Nvidia control setting set to performance for that run, the highest I can get without any tweaks is 48.0fps.


5I just did two runs with nvidia control set to "performance" (I've always left to "quality" before). Driver is 314.22, and I've already proven a decent .7 FPS improvement was had by updating to 320.18 WHQL.




Compared to "quality":



Not a bad improvement at all... and serious props to the $250 card!


----------



## vagenrider




----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- 3570K @ 5GHz --- 7970 @ 1250/1725


----------



## jezzer

Quick OC on my new card

+50 core +390 mem, 2700k @ 4.7

Will see if i can get higher tomorrow


----------



## jimbo02816

Best yet with Powercolor 7870 tahiti


----------



## KaRLiToS

Read the rules before posting please

*GREAT SCORE EVERYONE*

*Thanks to all for making this thread a success*

599 entries / 79 setups out of competition









*@Syan48306*, *@Rainbow Dash*: Please post valid screenshots.

*@ultraex2003* : Please fill the form next time you want to be updated.

*@jezzer* : Please fill the form and post valid screenshots.

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Daddeo2

Daddeo2 --- I5 3570K @ 4.4 Ghz ---- 7870 XT Crossfire; 1240/1650 ---- 82,5 ---- 3454

00006.png 1954k .png file


----------



## Rogrthat




----------



## Rogrthat

Gigabyte 670s in sli


----------



## jezzer

How do u tweak tesselation btw?
Just read people do that and it is allowed but how? Tried to google but no real luck


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> How do u tweak tesselation btw?
> Just read people do that and it is allowed but how? Tried to google but no real luck


You cant do it on Nvidia GPUs.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daddeo2*
> 
> Daddeo2 --- I5 3570K @ 4.4 Ghz ---- 7870 XT Crossfire; 1240/1650 ---- 82,5 ---- 3454
> 
> 00006.png 1954k .png file


Wow! Very very nice score. You are fortunate that you can OC your card 1240/1650. My PowerColor Myst can only OC 1230/1500. OC memory causes my score to drop. Congrats.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Wow! Very very nice score. You are fortunate that you can OC your card 1240/1650. My PowerColor Myst can only OC 1230/1500. OC memory causes my score to drop. Congrats.


OCing memory to the point where it starts stuttering will give lower scores. OC the memory until you see no stuttering.


----------



## jezzer

Maybe lower core a bit and up memory, from what i have seen valley likes memory clocks more at a certain point. Maybe worth a try


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Maybe lower core a bit and up memory, from what i have seen valley likes memory clocks more at a certain point. Maybe worth a try


I dont see why you would lower core but whatever.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I dont see why you would lower core but whatever.


Maybe it throttles, if 1230/1500 is his max maybe its the combined max due to power or what ever. Maybe lowering core for example by 10 makes the mem overclock more with 30. As valley really likes mem it could result in a higher score.

No idea if it will but it could







Just trying to think out of the box.


----------



## ahnafakeef

ahnafakeef -- 3770K @3.9GHz -- GTX Titan 1202/1879 -- 82.8 FPS -- Score : 3464



For some weird reason GPU-Z showed memory clock to be 1879.2 instead of 1877 for the same +750 in AB. So I've listed it as 1879.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> ahnafakeef -- 3770K @3.9GHz -- GTX Titan 1202/1879 -- 82.8 FPS -- Score : 3464
> 
> 
> 
> For some weird reason GPU-Z showed memory clock to be 1879.2 instead of 1877 for the same +750 in AB. So I've listed it as 1879.


nice. you beat the 7870s posted earleir.


----------



## [CyGnus]

The Titan really is a beast


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Wow! Very very nice score. You are fortunate that you can OC your card 1240/1650. My PowerColor Myst can only OC 1230/1500. OC memory causes my score to drop. Congrats.


Thanks Jimbo. I wouldn't consider it 24/7 stable by any means, but that's not the point in this thread is it.....ha ha. I was pleasantly surprised at how smooth the run went though.


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Maybe lower core a bit and up memory, from what i have seen valley likes memory clocks more at a certain point. Maybe worth a try


I tried that approach too. If I lowered the core to say 1230, I could get as high as 1660 mem but that seemed to be my ceiling for memory at this point.


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Wow! Very very nice score. You are fortunate that you can OC your card 1240/1650. My PowerColor Myst can only OC 1230/1500. OC memory causes my score to drop. Congrats.


I've got the Myst cards as well. They've got Hynix memory. I'm running the .030 bios in them currently. Might try flashing back to the original .028 bios and see if things change.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Maybe it throttles, if 1230/1500 is his max maybe its the combined max due to power or what ever. Maybe lowering core for example by 10 makes the mem overclock more with 30. As valley really likes mem it could result in a higher score.
> 
> No idea if it will but it could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to think out of the box.


It doesnt throttle. And that logic makes no sense lol.

I have never EVER experienced throttling on 7000 cards and i have had 4 of them. 7970 Matrix, 7970 reference, 7950 VaporX and 7870 Flex. Core and memory clock independently of eachother and throttling comes into play when you start overvolting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The Titan really is a beast


no... THAT titan is a beast. I have one that can't do more than 1150...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no... THAT titan is a beast. I have one that can't do more than 1150...


Aww! You guys talking about my Titan?

1150MHz in games is quite a lot. Thats what I game at currently. I can max out Grid 2 with 8x MSAA, vSynced and locked at 60FPS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Aww! You guys talking about my Titan?
> 
> 1150MHz in games is quite a lot. Thats what I game at currently. I can max out Grid 2 with 8x MSAA, vSynced and locked at 60FPS.


yeah - clock envy !







For anything but benchmarking, with two in SLI, at 1600P stock clocks/boost work great. At 4K a good OC helps quite a bit with "only" 2...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - clock envy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anything but benchmarking, with two in SLI, at 1600P stock clocks/boost work great. At 4K a good OC helps quite a bit with "only" 2...


Two should perform really well in 1600p, at least better than one at 1080p I think. But from my experience at 1080p with just one, I dont think anything less than 3 will cut it for 4K. 4x the res and then the scaling wont be a 100% so a lot more settings than just AA will have to be dropped I guess.

Ran Valley for 10/15 times with the CPU at 4.3GHz (first few runs were at 4.2 though). Did nothing to better my score of 82.8FPS with the GPU at 1202/1877 and the CPU at 3.9GHz.

I dont get it. I thought that a 0.4GHz overclock on the 3770K would give me like half a frame on average at least. But the best score at 4.3GHz is the same as with 3.9GHz. Any advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Did I do this right? Why is preset stuck on 'custom' when I chose Extreme HD in the drop down?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> Did I do this right? Why is preset stuck on 'custom' when I chose Extreme HD in the drop down?


Looks fishy?That would be absolute top of the list for gtx 670s, but core clock doesn't look all that high really (when u take into account valley doesn't report it properly). The max framerate seems unusually high. Where did the the other buttons in valley go, there's just Quit showing?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> Did I do this right? Why is preset stuck on 'custom' when I chose Extreme HD in the drop down?


you didn't as it says

preset = custom
quality = ultra


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Two should perform really well in 1600p, at least better than one at 1080p I think. But from my experience at 1080p with just one, I dont think anything less than 3 will cut it for 4K. 4x the res and then the scaling wont be a 100% so a lot more settings than just AA will have to be dropped I guess.
> 
> Ran Valley for 10/15 times with the CPU at 4.3GHz (first few runs were at 4.2 though). Did nothing to better my score of 82.8FPS with the GPU at 1202/1877 and the CPU at 3.9GHz.
> 
> I dont get it. I thought that a 0.4GHz overclock on the 3770K would give me like half a frame on average at least. But the best score at 4.3GHz is the same as with 3.9GHz. Any advice is welcome. Thanks!


at 1600P two perform very well. yeah check my 4K entry in the data sheet on pg 1 of this thread. easy to push 45-50fps. 56fps took some time and would not be a daily use stable setting.

unless the 3770K is delidded, there's not much more you can do with the cpu. If it is... 4.6-4.8 _may_ buy a little more fps, but not much if any at all. You got that titan singing!


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Looks fishy?That would be absolute top of the list for gtx 670s, but core clock doesn't look all that high really (when u take into account valley doesn't report it properly). The max framerate seems unusually high. Where did the the other buttons in valley go, there's just Quit showing?


I cropped the rest of it out, but i'll try again. Should I try forcing it to run on my monitor's native resolution (1440p)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> I cropped the rest of it out, but i'll try again. Should I try forcing it to run on my monitor's native resolution (1440p)?


just hit F12 at the end of the run and post the screenshot.


----------



## amang

Amang - i7-3960X @4.8Ghz - GTX Titan SLI @ 1344/1802 - 131.7 - 5511


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Amang - i7-3960X @4.8Ghz - GTX Titan SLI @ *1344/1802* - 131.7 - 5511













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



yes i know valley incorrectly reports the clocks


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at 1600P two perform very well. yeah check my 4K entry in the data sheet on pg 1 of this thread. easy to push 45-50fps. 56fps took some time and would not be a daily use stable setting.
> 
> unless the 3770K is delidded, there's not much more you can do with the cpu. If it is... 4.6-4.8 _may_ buy a little more fps, but not much if any at all. You got that titan singing!


If 4.6-4.8 is supposed to give me a little more FPS, shouldnt it have yielded at least half of that little amount at 4.3GHz? I mean no improvement at all with a 400MHz boost doesnt seem right, does it?

Am I doing something wrong? Is there any way to check if Valley is actually running at 4.3GHz or not?

I'm frustrated because overclocking the CPU was supposed to give me a bigger boost than anything else. With dual cards, like mentioned earlier by some others, the gain was like 7FPS. That is actually huge when considering the difference between the top ten scores is pretty low (less than 1FPS between each position in some cases).

Any pointer as to how I can ensure a boost of score with an overclocked CPU is most welcome. Thank you!


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Alright, sorry about that.
Rainbow Dash --- FX 6120 @ 3.5GHz ---- HD7870 ; 1135 / 1350 ---- 33,0 FPS ---- 1381


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Is there any way to check if Valley is actually running at 4.3GHz or not?


Run it windowed and have CPU-Z up.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Amang - i7-3960X @4.8Ghz - GTX Titan SLI @ 1344/1802 - 131.7 - 5511
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


no way titan @ 1344mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> no way titan @ 1344mhz


it's what valley reports for the clocks - incorrectly. he needs to use PX or AB or GPUZ.. or the svl7 (TI) bios which is the only one i know of that reports to Valley correctly.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's what valley reports for the clocks - incorrectly. he needs to use PX or AB or GPUZ.. or the svl7 (TI) bios which is the only one i know of that reports to Valley correctly.


True.

Valley report Nvidia clocks wrong (I think all Nvidia cards). You need a modded BIOS for it to show correctly, even with my GTX 680 it doesn't show the correct clocks.


----------



## Snuckie7

All Nvidia cards with boost, because boost screws everything up.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Run it windowed and have CPU-Z up.


Will do and report back, thanks a lot!









IF Valley was running at 4.3GHz, what are the possible reasons behind the score not increasing? What can I do to ensure that there is absolutely nothing preventing the CPU from helping the score?

Also, am I correct in assuming that if an overclock of 0.8GHz boosts FPS by 1, an overclock of 0.4GHz will boost FPS by 0.5? Or does this method of calculation not apply to this case?

Thanks again!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Will do and report back, thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF Valley was running at 4.3GHz, what are the possible reasons behind the score not increasing? What can I do to ensure that there is absolutely nothing preventing the CPU from helping the score?
> 
> Also, am I correct in assuming that if an overclock of 0.8GHz boosts FPS by 1, an overclock of 0.4GHz will boost FPS by 0.5? Or does this method of calculation not apply to this case?
> 
> Thanks again!


The cpu only helps up to a point, when I was benching a 7970 going from 4.8Ghz on a 3770k to 5.8Ghz didn't make much difference at all. Valley & heaven are mainly gpu dependent, the cpu makes more difference in 3dmark.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The cpu only helps up to a point, when I was benching a 7970 going from 4.8Ghz on a 3770k to 5.8Ghz didn't make much difference at all. Valley & heaven are mainly gpu dependent, the cpu makes more difference in 3dmark.


Of course, the effect isn't supposed to be as dramatic as overclocking the GPU obviously. But isn't it supposed to contribute _something_ to the average FPS?

Also, did you see any gains with the 7970 with the CPU at 3.9GHz vs any other higher clock?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Will do and report back, thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF Valley was running at 4.3GHz, what are the possible reasons behind the score not increasing? What can I do to ensure that there is absolutely nothing preventing the CPU from helping the score?
> 
> Also, am I correct in assuming that if an overclock of 0.8GHz boosts FPS by 1, an overclock of 0.4GHz will boost FPS by 0.5? Or does this method of calculation not apply to this case?
> 
> Thanks again!


It really depends on your setup, it would be hard to come up with a rule of how many fps for each higher oc. I have two gpus on my card so ocing the chip will help me more than someone with a single gpu. Also, as FtW420 pointed out, it only helps to a certain point and then does nothing.

Honestly, it doesn't make sense to me that your score did not go up at all from 3.9 vs. 4.3. I would check your Precision or AB graphs to make sure you were not throttling or having trouble anywhere,and make sure the chip is really running 4.3. If you are at F5 defaults in bios, with XMP or the correct manual settings for your ram, then just change the multiplier to 4.3 from Auto and save it, then your score should go up at least a small amount.

Maybe one of the other fine gentlemen here with a Titan and 3770k could test what their score is with a 3.9 vs. 4.3 oc on their chip&#8230;


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have really bad days recently, sorry.









I will update tomorrow.

I will leave OCN for a while but will still update the thread everyday without connecting to it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Of course, the effect isn't supposed to be as dramatic as overclocking the GPU obviously. But isn't it supposed to contribute _something_ to the average FPS?
> 
> Also, did you see any gains with the 7970 with the CPU at 3.9GHz vs any other higher clock?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


In Heaven bench average cpu frequency does better than higher frequency a lot of the time, I think the best I found was about 4.5Ghz, higher than that could make the score lower (think v. 2.3 was current when I tested, x58 was still the top dog platform then).

I haven't done a lot of testing in valley, & don't think I've run less than 4.5Ghz or so when benching it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It really depends on your setup, it would be hard to come up with a rule of how many fps for each higher oc. I have two gpus on my card so ocing the chip will help me more than someone with a single gpu. Also, as FtW420 pointed out, it only helps to a certain point and then does nothing.
> 
> Honestly, *it doesn't make sense to me that your score did not go up at all from 3.9 vs. 4.3*. I would check your Precision or AB graphs to make sure you were not throttling or having trouble anywhere,and make sure the chip is really running 4.3. If you are at F5 defaults in bios, with XMP or the correct manual settings for your ram, then just change the multiplier to 4.3 from Auto and save it, then your score should go up at least a small amount.
> 
> Maybe one of the other fine gentlemen here with a Titan and 3770k could test what their score is with a 3.9 vs. 4.3 oc on their chip&#8230;


Me neither.
Throttling? Are you talking about the CPU, because I had no idea they did that. And I dont think that my GPU is throttling, although I can check keeping the OSD on if it is deemed necessary. Had the OSD disabled since I was told that it affects the score negatively.
I did as you asked (Turbo became disables once I increased the multiplier, dont know if thats normal), CoreTemp even showed the the CPU to be at 4322MHz at Windows startup. Is that enough proof of Valley running at 4.3GHz?
I'd be really grateful if someone ran it at 3.9 vs 4.3 for me. Maybe I'll go and ask in the Titan owners thread.
Thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In Heaven bench average cpu frequency does better than higher frequency a lot of the time, I think the best I found was about 4.5Ghz, higher than that could make the score lower (think v. 2.3 was current when I tested, x58 was still the top dog platform then).
> 
> I haven't done a lot of testing in valley, & don't think I've run less than 4.5Ghz or so when benching it.


Okay. Thanks!


----------



## michael-ocn

Sorry to hear that, I hope whatever is making your days bad goes away real fast and you have good days till the end of time thereafter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have really bad days recently, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update tomorrow.
> 
> I will leave OCN for a while but will still update the thread everyday without connecting to it.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have really bad days recently, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update tomorrow.
> I will leave OCN for a while but will still update the thread everyday without connecting to it.


Really sorry to hear that. I hope things get better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Me neither.
> Throttling? Are you talking about the CPU, because I had no idea they did that. And I dont think that my GPU is throttling, although I can check keeping the OSD on if it is deemed necessary. Had the OSD disabled since I was told that it affects the score negatively.
> I did as you asked (Turbo became disables once I increased the multiplier, dont know if thats normal), CoreTemp even showed the the CPU to be at 4322MHz at Windows startup. Is that enough proof of Valley running at 4.3GHz?
> I'd be really grateful if someone ran it at 3.9 vs 4.3 for me. Maybe I'll go and ask in the Titan owners thread.


If CoreTemp is showing 4.3 I would think it is correct, however I would still have CPU-Z and CoreTemp up with Valley in windowed mode to make sure it is running 4.3 throughout the benchmark. Yes, Turbo gets disabled when you up the multiplier, that is normal.

I meant to check if your Titan is throttling for whatever reason. With Precision X, I bring up the hardware monitor to make sure the GPU clocks, voltage, and mem clock are all a perfectly flat line at the expected level throughout the benchmark run. That way I know there wasn't any throttling or problems. Here is a screen shot I posted trying to help another 690 owner, but you can see the graphs I mentioned are all flat with no drops while Valley was running.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






You want to make sure your graphs looks similar when running 3.9 and 4.3. You can have the Precision hardware monitor window open on the desktop, while you do a full screen run of Valley. Then you can look afterwards and see what the graphs look like. Hopefully someone here or in the Titan thread can do a comparison for you.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

OCN without Karlitos? I shutter to think about it! Hopefully you won't be away too long buddy...


----------



## 66racer

Okay Finally got ambient room temp in the 75F range

Nvidia 320.49 - with tweaks mentioned in post 1
1080p
2700k @ 4.8ghz
asus gtx770 @ 1359mhz 8000mhz mem - 1.212v

fps 57.5
2405


----------



## BBEG

Nice! Do you happen to know the power draw of your 770s when clocked that high?

Riddle me this:



vs



I forgot to turn on Afterburner on the 1st run and temps got up there pretty high. So I turned it on for the 2nd run. _No difference_. Where's the throttling?


----------



## 66racer

Bbeg-
Did you mean power target or watts at the wall? Power targert is usually below 90% but I have it set at 103% for good measure. I also forgot to mention that was at 1.212v. At the wall bf3 64p match is usually around 350watts at the wall IIRC.


----------



## Rogrthat

still tryin to get more lol! ctx 670s sli 1364 core 3379 mem


----------



## Rogrthat

still tryin!


----------



## NoDoz

Heres mine with my new card.

1306 / 1937

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04LiQuiDsiLvEr/media/valley1_zps7c09965d.png.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have really bad days recently, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update tomorrow.
> 
> I will leave OCN for a while but will still update the thread everyday without connecting to it.


Whatever the issue, we all wish you well Karlitos!


----------



## Rangerjr1

NOOO KARLITOS!!! NOOOOOOO!!!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KyesaRRi

Here is my sub:



Want to push my titan a little harder and really trying to wait for skylake for a CPU upgrade.

Edit:

Not sure if it counts or not, had a better score on another run but didnt screenshot it within the app:


----------



## muhd86

any one here have a quad 780 setup ---whats the score on those


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> any one here have a quad 780 setup ---whats the score on those


I don't think 780s can quad sli, think 3 way sli is supposed to be the max for 780s unless someone comes up with a hack.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't think 780s can quad sli, think 3 way sli is supposed to be the max for 780s unless someone comes up with a hack.


780's can quad


----------



## FtW 420

I am corrected! Thought I had read no quad sli for 780s & haven't seen a quad sli bench, so figured it was right.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I am corrected! Thought I had read no quad sli for 780s & haven't seen a quad sli bench, so figured it was right.


all cards that can do 3 way can do 4 way


----------



## FtW 420

Looks like quad sli is disabled in the 780 bios though, why I was thinking a hack might be needed.
It should be possible, but apparently they don't do it out of the box.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like quad sli is disabled in the 780 bios though, why I was thinking a hack might be needed.
> It should be possible, but apparently they don't do it out of the box.


edit:

seems so, looks like evga cards allow you to


----------



## khemist

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/7kxp.jpg/

Update on my score - khemist ---- i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1240/1877 ---- 84.3 ---- 3529


----------



## VettePilot

My latest test with new CPu cooler at 5.0ghz 1.43v and GPU1 1188/3506 GPU2 1150/3506 stock bios. It is sort of hot today in my room and it did have a good run earlier in the day with gpus at 1202/1162 and 3506 memory but I did not have the cooler in and was at 4.6ghz. I lose about 4-5fps going down to 4.6ghz. Going to try again when it is cooler in the room. Also running 326.01 drivers and all the NV CP tweaks.


----------



## muhd86

well pls dont say that i cant do quad on gtx 780 coz i allready ordered and they will be arriving soon ----

u guys saying that quad sli option will be disabled etc ----


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> well pls dont say that i cant do quad on gtx 780 coz i allready ordered and they will be arriving soon ----
> 
> u guys saying that quad sli option will be disabled etc ----


Whats going on with the way you write? Seriously?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> well pls dont say that i cant do quad on gtx 780 coz i allready ordered and they will be arriving soon ----
> 
> u guys saying that quad sli option will be disabled etc ----


Its not just us saying this, even EVGA says this (check post 11 & post 18)...
Titan supports Quad SLI, not the 780.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Whats going on with the way you write? Seriously?


What crawled up your butt?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Its not just us saying this, even EVGA says this (check post 11 & post 18)...
> Titan supports Quad SLI, not the 780.
> What crawled up your butt?


It annoys me when people dont even try to write properly. Whats with these? ---- at the end of every sentence? And these: Pls, coz, u guise.


----------



## [CyGnus]

If some kind of a hack emerges i guess 4 way SLI is possible as of now only 3 way with 780's


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It annoys me when people dont even try to write properly. Whats with these? ---- at the end of every sentence? And these: Pls, coz, u guise.


Lol, I can understand that, but this is an international forum, you can't assume that everyone on it is a native English speaker/writer.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Lol, I can understand that, but this is an international forum, you can't assume that everyone on it is a native English speaker/writer.


Are you saying that people would say: Cuz, u and pls because they dont speak english natively? Ridiculous. They know the words. And that still doesnt explain the ---- at the end of sentences.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Are you saying that people would say: Cuz, u and pls because they dont speak english natively? Ridiculous. They know the words. And that still doesnt explain the ---- at the end of sentences.










.... I swear, i saw some other guy post something like this: "Hey guy's. Waddup? I'm tryna get ma GPU to run @ lower temps. Whachu think I can do 2 lower my temps?" I was LOLing,







(if only i can find that post)


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I swear, i saw some other guy post something like this: "Hey guy's. Waddup? I'm tryna get ma GPU to run @ lower temps. Whachu think I can do 2 lower my temps?" I was LOLing,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if only i can find that post)


Called chavs in the UK. Makes my brain hurt when reading things like that, that's exactly how they talk as well not only write.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I swear, i saw some other guy post something like this: "Hey guy's. Waddup? I'm tryna get ma GPU to run @ lower temps. Whachu think I can do 2 lower my temps?" I was LOLing,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if only i can find that post)


Its really annoying isnt it?


----------



## zefs

EVGA 760 SC SLI + 55 +600 / 2500k @ 4.5


----------



## jezzer

This is all i can push out of my 780, insane how some people can get 300 points more out of it lol.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Read the rules before posting please

*GREAT SCORE EVERYONE*

605 entries / 79 setups out of competition









*@zefs*, *@Nodoz*: Please post valid screenshots.

*@Hand_Grenade* : Run the bench according to the quality/resolution/AA rules.

*@jezzer* : *Please fill the form* and post valid screenshots.

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## muhd86

so basically there is no 4 way sli for gtx 780 for now ---maybe at a later stage but i doubt it ----just dont under stand why they disabled the option --can any one hack the driver to enable it --just asking

2ndly ---going to get tri sli gtx 760---- how is there performance in over clocked mode ---which gpus can i compare them to in tri sli mode of course --


----------



## KyesaRRi

Latest run:



Put me at a tie for 11 on the single cards









@khemist what voltage is your 2500k running at for 5GHz?


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> If some kind of a hack emerges i guess 4 way SLI is possible as of now only 3 way with 780's


Good. That means for now there's still hope of non-Titan / non-780s appearing on the Top 30.









On a side note: the failure of my U12P SE2 to hold up to 1.395V and higher means I just sent another few bills to P-PC.



GPUs, unfortunately, stay on air until I know what 2nd rad I can fit in my case.


----------



## muhd86

if we install 4 - gtx 780 on a x79 mobo --will the nvidia drivers not show 4 way sli option for them ----like where exactly is the issue in the drivers as ppl keep on saying it cant be done etc ---


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> if we install 4 - gtx 780 on a x79 mobo --will the nvidia drivers not show 4 way sli option for them ----like where exactly is the issue in the drivers as ppl keep on saying it cant be done etc ---


tri-sli and a physx card


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If CoreTemp is showing 4.3 I would think it is correct, however I would still have CPU-Z and CoreTemp up with Valley in windowed mode to make sure it is running 4.3 throughout the benchmark. Yes, Turbo gets disabled when you up the multiplier, that is normal.
> 
> I meant to check if your Titan is throttling for whatever reason. With Precision X, I bring up the hardware monitor to make sure the GPU clocks, voltage, and mem clock are all a perfectly flat line at the expected level throughout the benchmark run. That way I know there wasn't any throttling or problems. Here is a screen shot I posted trying to help another 690 owner, but you can see the graphs I mentioned are all flat with no drops while Valley was running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to make sure your graphs looks similar when running 3.9 and 4.3. You can have the Precision hardware monitor window open on the desktop, while you do a full screen run of Valley. Then you can look afterwards and see what the graphs look like. Hopefully someone here or in the Titan thread can do a comparison for you.


I apologize for the delay in replying.
Okay I'll run Valley in windowed mode with the OSD and CPU-Z running. I'll have to run it in windowed mode to check the CPU speed and in full screen mode with the hardware monitor in Afterburner turned on to check if the Titan is throttling. Got it.

Thanks a lot! I'll get back to you as soon as I'm done with this.


----------



## zefs

New one, 760 sli +60 +600:


----------



## BBEG

Wow. Valley really likes a memory boost, doesn't it?


----------



## lagittaja

Single 670.. Stock cooling.. Getting a bit toasty.. GPU spending most of it's time at 1280 (banging it's head against the power limit at some sections). Memory running 1827


----------



## jezzer

This time i filled in the form







Forgot it twice


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Lol, I can understand that, but this is an international forum, you can't assume that everyone on it is a native English speaker/writer.


Or graduated high school. Lol


----------



## VettePilot

Finally able to get 124fps avg with 2600k @ 5ghz, GPU1 @ 1201/3554 GPU2 @ 1162/3554 stock bios. Drivers are 326.01. Seems to allow me more memory OC by about 150-200mhz. Also did run the NV CP tweaks. Not sure if it has much more in it unless i can get more out of the CPU. GPU's seem to be maxed on the OC's.


----------



## Gooberman

happy it's over 50 fps


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooberman*
> 
> happy it's over 50 fps


Very nice score for a 7950, or is it a 7970?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooberman*
> 
> happy it's over 50 fps


Turn off iGPU in device manager and in the BIOS and repost a screenshot.

Great score, just follow the rules to be accepted.


----------



## Gooberman

Surprisingly identical score the minimum is a fluke lol


----------



## lagittaja

That's why I always hit F9 -> esc -> F9, otherwise it could start off with a relatively low min fps reading. I don't know whether it matters anyway but still


----------



## LuminatX

Was told I should post my score here to help represent us GTX 670 owners








filling out the form now.



EDIT: Did some more overclocking, but not sure how I can edit my previous form post?


----------



## lagittaja

What clocks are you running.
E: Nevermind, looked at the first post. The score seems a bit low to me.


----------



## revro

here is mine [email protected] with Gigabyte GTX780 OC with out of the box Boost 2.0 1084,4MHz / 1502MHz


best
revro


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> What clocks are you running.
> E: Nevermind, looked at the first post. The score seems a bit low to me.


I'd love to see your score


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I'd love to see your score


#6395


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> #6395


your scores only 61 higher than mine, and you have a 3770k


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> your scores only 61 higher than mine, and you have a 3770k


And a cpu matters a what what with a GPU bench?

And you edited your post afterwards with a new screenshot


----------



## 760gtx

Inno3d 760 GTX 2GB OC

1215/3284 MHz

REVISED:



Inno3D 760 GTX 2GB OC

1215/3284 MHz

(with legal optimizations mentioned in the rules)


----------



## 00firebird

stock lynnfield CPU, stock memory clock, 1175mhz kepler boost


----------



## Baghi

Radeon HD 7850 @ 1115/5300 MHz

28,2 avg
50,9 max
14,7 min
Score: 1180 pts.


----------



## 66racer

Mini update:

1080p
Asus gtx 770: 1372mhz 8000mhz mem @ 1.212v
driver: 320.49
tweaks from post 1



First time I could ever even bench with 1372mhz and 8000mhz mem was right after putting the memory heatsinks, before with any kind of memory oc on 1372mhz it would crash. Previous best before heatsinks was 1359mhz 8000mhz


----------



## jimbo02816

OK will give it a shot...I'll let you know


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00firebird*
> 
> stock lynnfield CPU, stock memory clock, 1175mhz kepler boost


OC'ing the lynnfield might help the score.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> And a cpu matters a what what with a GPU bench?
> 
> And you edited your post afterwards with a new screenshot


I'm going to assume the first part was a joke.

and yes, because I was made aware I could increase my voltage.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Was told I should post my score here to help represent us GTX 670 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filling out the form now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Did some more overclocking, but not sure how I can edit my previous form post?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


represent!


----------



## Anoxy

Well, this is my 3570k, SLI 780 at 1440p.....doesn't seem very marvelous. Stock clocks.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Well, this is my 3570k, SLI 780 at 1440p.....doesn't seem very marvelous. Stock clocks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Overclock them!


----------



## Anoxy

I shall overclock them one of these days....but for now this is way more performance than I actually need.

Also, i just realized I had a bunch of background apps open for my first Valley run, so here is the revised result:



Whoops, apparently I should have read the rules first. I didn't follow the correct format. Oh well, I'll join the club another day.


----------



## BBEG

With my 2600k at 4.6GHz,

Bone stock: 44.4 FPS
+405 memory: 47.1 FPS
+80 core / +300 mem: 44.5 FPS


----------



## Rogrthat

OC your CPU to 5GHZ no diff lol....


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> With my 2600k at 4.6GHz,
> 
> Bone stock: 44.4 FPS
> +405 memory: 47.1 FPS
> +80 core / +300 mem: 44.5 FPS


Did you throttle due to temp? Otherwise I would guess the overclock wasnt stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogrthat*
> 
> OC your CPU to 5GHZ no diff lol....


Unigen benches are supposed to be very good at being gpu dependent. Maybe in some true bottleneck situations a cpu overclock will help but typically its all gpu for the scores unlike 3dmark.


----------



## doctakedooty




----------



## muhd86

which are the best stable drivers for gtx 780 if one wants to do tri sli ---its to confusing as many driver options are avaliable


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Did you throttle due to temp? Otherwise I would guess the overclock wasnt stable.


No sir. Temps never topped 56-57C. I'll have to investigate this more tomorrow. It definitely looks like Valley benefits more from memory OC than core OC.


----------



## eyau100




----------



## Baghi

Are we allowed to submit scores which are achieved on a not fully but just game / bench-stable overclock?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Are we allowed to submit scores which are achieved on a not fully but just game / bench-stable overclock?


Yes.


----------



## Baghi

Thanks!


----------



## BangBangPlay

i5 4670K @ 4.6 GHz
EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX (1227 MHz Core/ 3905 MHz Mem)


----------



## muhd86

ok guys stock 3930k and stock tri gtx 760 gigabyte on the latest drivers give about 3919 score with 93 average fps ..not bad on stock -but i am having a hard time over clocking them , maybe its afterburner ..

Power Target 110%
GPU clock +90 MHz
Memory clock +350 MHz
Voltage +12 mV
Fan control RPM default

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_gigabyte_windforce_review,24.html

i have the same gpus as reviewd by guru3d .i do as they have done but as soon as benchmark starts it gets like stuck and rig hangs i have to reset the system and again boot up to windows .
on stock i got the above score -

3 way sli is set up correctly , i will post a screen shot right now ...dont know whats happening


----------



## muhd86

this is with stock cpu / gpu ...

i dont know why with the over clock the program crashes - i have also tuned the setings in nvidia ncp as per the 1st thread setings ...

is afterburner not applying the voltages ///should i try precesion 4.0.2


----------



## lagittaja

Are you using MSI AB Beta? But anyway, you should give Precision a try anyway. I'm using it myself and it works quite nicely.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> this is with stock cpu / gpu ...
> 
> i dont know why with the over clock the program crashes - i have also tuned the setings in nvidia ncp as per the 1st thread setings ...
> 
> is afterburner not applying the voltages ///should i try precesion 4.0.2


As soon as you are able to overclock your cards properly, I'll update the thread.







Good Luck


----------



## Rogrthat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Did you throttle due to temp? Otherwise I would guess the overclock wasnt stable.
> Unigen benches are supposed to be very good at being gpu dependent. Maybe in some true bottleneck situations a cpu overclock will help but typically its all gpu for the scores unlike 3dmark.


I agree I was testing to see results and posting


----------



## Rogrthat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok guys stock 3930k and stock tri gtx 760 gigabyte on the latest drivers give about 3919 score with 93 average fps ..not bad on stock -but i am having a hard time over clocking them , maybe its afterburner ..
> 
> Power Target 110%
> GPU clock +90 MHz
> Memory clock +350 MHz
> Voltage +12 mV
> Fan control RPM default
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_gigabyte_windforce_review,24.html
> 
> i have the same gpus as reviewd by guru3d .i do as they have done but as soon as benchmark starts it gets like stuck and rig hangs i have to reset the system and again boot up to windows .
> on stock i got the above score -
> 
> 3 way sli is set up correctly , i will post a screen shot right now ...dont know whats happening


We found a very sweet tweak that will bring your boost frequency towards 1200~1254 MHz stable, it will fluctuate depending on power draw / limits. Feel free to try our settings yourself. We applied:

Power Target 110%
GPU clock +90 MHz
Memory clock +350 MHz
Voltage +12 mV
Fan control RPM default
From Gigabyte, but I have found as you know every card is not the same and also I set my cards at separate settings as they overclock differently , also I do not SYNC them to bench test


----------



## vagenrider




----------



## Pis




----------



## Anoxy

We need some more 1440p gents. I need some more scores to compare mine to


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> We need some more 1440p gents. I need some more scores to compare mine to


Be happy to, i just need another gpu and a big monitor


----------



## 66racer

Ok final update, unless I get more voltage or newer drivers increase score, I just dont know how I can get more out of it









Super small bump in score
2700k 4900mhz
770 1372mhz 8000mhz mem 1.212v (asus with h70 cooler and memory heatsinks)
84F ambient temp
320.18 drivers


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> We need some more 1440p gents. I need some more scores to compare mine to


You have to post valid screenshots mate.


----------



## LuminatX

Is the chart going to be updated? want to see where I land


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You have to post valid screenshots mate.


I know. My comment a few posts up said I misread the rules and would just join the club later.

I meant I'd just like to see some more people with a similar build as mine so I can see if my numbers are reasonable.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Read the rules before posting please

*GREAT SCORE EVERYONE*

616 entries / 79 setups out of competition









*@doctakedooty*, *@Nodoz*, *@anoxy*, *@Pis*: Please post valid screenshots.

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I want to get a 1440p run in on my folding rig (single GTX 580 Lightning) but its gonna be a PITA to get it hooked up to one of my 1440p monitors. Probably won't be very impressive anyway...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ok final update, unless I get more voltage or newer drivers increase score, I just dont know how I can get more out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super small bump in score
> 2700k 4900mhz
> 770 1372mhz 8000mhz mem 1.212v (asus with h70 cooler and memory heatsinks)
> 84F ambient temp
> 320.18 drivers


Looks good bro, doing a little benching in the heat I see







Your card crushes me btw. Very nice.

Just tried this bench for the first time. 650ti boost @1200 (weird the heaven OSD said I was at 1354mhz on the gpu, I wish). 2500k @4.5ghz.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogrthat*
> 
> We found a very sweet tweak that will bring your boost frequency towards 1200~1254 MHz stable, it will fluctuate depending on power draw / limits. Feel free to try our settings yourself. We applied:
> 
> Power Target 110%
> GPU clock +90 MHz
> Memory clock +350 MHz
> Voltage +12 mV
> Fan control RPM default
> From Gigabyte, but I have found as you know every card is not the same and also I set my cards at separate settings as they overclock differently , also I do not SYNC them to bench test


emm i guess ur right there --ASIC levels on all gpus are above 84 % , i guess tweaking and trial n error are required to see - though i think i will use precesion-x maybe after burner is the one causing the issues .

the gpu clock +90 should be applicable on all gpus ...wonder why it does not go above 50 / anyway will keep u guys posted


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I want to get a 1440p run in on my folding rig (single GTX 580 Lightning) but its gonna be a PITA to get it hooked up to one of my 1440p monitors. Probably won't be very impressive anyway...


I keep forgetting to do a 1440p test. I guess I do not want the bad news.


----------



## 00firebird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> OC'ing the lynnfield might help the score.


Yeah I would probably gain like what, 10fps? I haven't overclocked CPU's before and not sure what to do with it really. I'd need some pretty exhaustive and thorough guides to read first before attempting it.


----------



## KyesaRRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> We need some more 1440p gents. I need some more scores to compare mine to


Here you go:



i5 2500k @ 4.7, EVGA GTX Titan @ 1178 / 3704

Could have had a better run, did this one in a rush.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00firebird*
> 
> Yeah I would probably gain like what, 10fps? I haven't overclocked CPU's before and not sure what to do with it really. I'd need some pretty exhaustive and thorough guides to read first before attempting it.


Here are some guides if you're ever interested.

http://www.masterslair.com/how-to-overclock-intel-core-i7-i5-i3-cpu-overclocking-guide
http://www.overclockers.com/3-step-guide-overclock-core-i3-i5-i7/

At stock clocks the 750 boosts between 2.8 to 3.2.

One way to go about it could be to bump the bclk up and leave turbo boost enabled. With the bclk bumped up to 160'ish, it would run at 3.3 to 3.8. The memory multipliers work out at that bclk such that mem would still be clocked at 1600. Another way could be to disable turbo boost and alter bclk and maybe the default cpu multi (not sure you can fiddle that in your cpu?).

I've got my 875k with a bclk of 155.5, turbo boost is enabled and the boost multi is 25 no matter how many cores are active. Most all of my settings are on 'auto' except for vcore which is only slightly pushed up from where 'auto' would put it. It clocks down to 1.4ghz when idle so its nice and cool.

If you want, PM me and i'll send you some bios screenshots (errr cell phone pics).


----------



## muhd86

can any one tell me if 4 way gtx 760 is worth the investment ---specially in benchmarks of course .

@ like can i do 6000 points with 4 of them .


----------



## deafboy

Not worth the investment at all....quad SLI scaling is meh


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can any one tell me if 4 way gtx 760 is worth the investment ---specially in benchmarks of course .
> 
> @ like can i do 6000 points with 4 of them .


My understanding is with 760 is that you can only go tri sli ......... correct me if im wrong....


----------



## Gabrielzm

Here we go. Thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can any one tell me if 4 way gtx 760 is worth the investment ---specially in benchmarks of course .
> 
> @ like can i do 6000 points with 4 of them .


First you're posting all over OCN about if GTX 780s can do 4-way sli and now you're asking if 4-way sli 760s are worth it? I'd think you'd be more confused if 760s could do 4-way sli.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> First you're posting all over OCN about if GTX 780s can do 4-way sli and now you're asking if 4-way sli 760s are worth it? I'd think you'd be more confused if 760s could do 4-way sli.


I am confused








What was de question ? Is quad 780 a good investment ? what $2500+ ? no not to me


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Maybe he's still asking about GTX 780 4-way, and the answer to that question is no. GTX 780 3-way would be the sweet spot. Acutally 4-way sli anything is useless for gaming. Just helps to get that tiny bit extra in benchmarks.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Maybe he's still asking about GTX 780 4-way, and the answer to that question is no. GTX 780 3-way would be the sweet spot. Acutally 4-way sli anything is useless for gaming. Just helps to get that tiny bit extra in benchmarks.


no he means 4 way 760, he already has 3


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Maybe he's still asking about GTX 780 4-way, and the answer to that question is no. GTX 780 3-way would be the sweet spot. Acutally 4-way sli anything is useless for gaming. Just helps to get that tiny bit extra in benchmarks.


Agreed


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> First you're posting all over OCN about if GTX 780s can do 4-way sli and now you're asking if 4-way sli 760s are worth it? I'd think you'd be more confused if 760s could do 4-way sli.


so we cant do 4 way 780 and neither 760 ----? ....so this is confirmed news


----------



## bigmac11

How do you run 1440 with the Extreme HD setting? I have no way of selecting it. If I start Valley in Extreme HD and go in and change to 1440 at the end it shows custom as the setting.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> How do you run 1440 with the Extreme HD setting? I have no way of selecting it. If I start Valley in Extreme HD and go in and change to 1440 at the end it shows custom as the setting.


Use the Extreme HD Preset (Or Custom - Ultra with 8x Anti-Aliasing for 1440p)


----------



## propheticus

*propheticus --- Q2C Q6600 @ 3Ghz ---- HD 6870 1GB ; 900 / 1050 ---- Average 21,5 FPS ---- score 900*



(no tweaks applied, default CCC settings)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> First you're posting all over OCN about if GTX 780s can do 4-way sli and now you're asking if 4-way sli 760s are worth it? I'd think you'd be more confused if 760s could do 4-way sli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we cant do 4 way 780 and neither 760 ----? ....so this is confirmed news
Click to expand...

yes. jacob from evga has said the only 4 way SLI support is the _TITAN only_ ( and in the "foreseeable future") for cards past the 6xx series.


----------



## vagenrider

fastest 590's....with only +90hz.


----------



## muhd86

is this score with gtx 580 quad


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> is this score with gtx 580 quad


not exactly....but very close from the underated 590's


----------



## muhd86

i guess i am the 1st here with a tri gtx 760 setup ---gigabyte windforce edition

for some strange reason i dont know even if i max out the voltage options in after burner i think above 30 ofset on the core and roughlt i have done 300 ofset on the ram ...anything higher is not stable .
tried the same with 1 gpu even --though i think mem offset will go to 350 as per guru3d review even .

but the core of set i cant change above 30 max 35 anything higher and benchmarks crash of display driver was reset etc ..

max voltage i think is 1.2 volts for this gpu ---can i some how increase this so i can over clock the core more --coz with after burner i think thats the limit they have set --

i need some help to over clock these ---or is this the best they can do ....there is no bios switch on this so i cant flash it directly ...scared that i might not brick it ...so some help is required please .

here is the valley score

cpu 3930k @ 4.9ghz 1.490volts

+30 ofset on core
+300 on the ram


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i guess i am the 1st here with a tri gtx 760 setup ---gigabyte windforce edition
> 
> for some strange reason i dont know even if i max out the voltage options in after burner i think above 30 ofset on the core and roughlt i have done 300 ofset on the ram ...anything higher is not stable .
> tried the same with 1 gpu even --though i think mem offset will go to 350 as per guru3d review even .
> 
> but the core of set i cant change above 30 max 35 anything higher and benchmarks crash of display driver was reset etc ..
> 
> max voltage i think is 1.2 volts for this gpu ---can i some how increase this so i can over clock the core more --coz with after burner i think thats the limit they have set --
> 
> i need some help to over clock these ---or is this the best they can do ....there is no bios switch on this so i cant flash it directly ...scared that i might not brick it ...so some help is required please .
> 
> here is the valley score
> 
> cpu 3930k @ 4.9ghz 1.490volts
> 
> +30 ofset on core
> +300 on the ram
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i believe a few pages back someone else mentioned they needed to update afterburner to adjust the voltage on the 760.
here is what guru3D did OC that card:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_gigabyte_windforce_review,24.html


----------



## muhd86

emmm can u help me to do that --i have the latest version of afterburner ...so how do i go by increasing the voltages


----------



## muhd86

he mentions some thing of a tweak .....?? ..so what is the tweak his setings dont work --either he applyed some kinda patch .


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> he mentions some thing of a tweak .....?? ..so what is the tweak his setings dont work --either he applyed some kinda patch .


tweak/overclocking, same thing.
take a look at afterburning the top slider that says _CORE VOLTAGE (mV)_:


that +12 raises the voltage from 1.2 to 1.212 - which is fine, nothing bad will happen because nvidia has put a strict limit on how much voltage you can use.


----------



## muhd86

it goes to 1.2 only as i enabled a log to be made in gpuz ---if i want to increase the voltage to 1.3 --how can i do that or is that not possible either --


----------



## BBEG

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; +85 / +325 (Core 1176 / 1241 - Mem 3330 / 3420) --- 90.0 FPS --- 3766



Finally got a stable OC to break 90!


----------



## looniam

sorry no 1.3


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; +85 / +325 (Core 1176 / 1241 - Mem 3330 / 3420) --- 90.0 FPS --- 3766
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a stable OC to break 90!


you didn't line up the number right when you PS'd that . . .

just kidding! congrats


----------



## BBEG

Actually yes, it did. Took 4 runs to get that one and I got saved by a last second jump to 96-100FPS.









First was 89.9, then 89.7, then a weirdass 75.something... rebooted and this is the first run out of the gates.

What interests me most is this though:



Top slot GPU is the vanilla 680, where 2nd slot GPU is the Superclocked 680. The top 680 is getting pretty beat up looking at the voltages, but its temps are within 4C of the bottom card, which looks like its being treated pretty gently. It makes me wonder if I should swap my cards to put the Superclocked in slot 1 and the vanilla 680 in slot 2. Thoughts?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> it goes to 1.2 only as i enabled a log to be made in gpuz ---if i want to increase the voltage to 1.3 --how can i do that or is that not possible either --


You can't. It's hardware locked to 1.212v.
Are you sure you've enabled the voltage control and monitoring in Afterburner settings?
I'm not sure if you need to do more than that, I don't use Afterburner myself, nowadays.


----------



## BBEG

700 series is voltage locked too, no? So unless you got an unlocked card (Lightning, for example) messing with the voltage setting wouldn't do much..


----------



## muhd86

yep i guess locked --though i asked a friend to lend me his gtx 760 --just want to see that if i can enable quad sli----its a hit or miss will post tommorow if it works out


----------



## Rangerjr1

Why does nvidia lock the voltage on their cards??? Why? Its stupid.


----------



## BBEG

Precision X seems to have some control over voltage, but it's hit or miss. For me, both Afterburner and Precision X show voltage automatically resetting no matter what I try. I'm not sure a custom BIOS exists for my 680s either (most seem to be oriented towards Classified / Lightning boards).


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why does nvidia lock the voltage on their cards??? Why? Its stupid.


They reduce the chance of RMA's from people putting too much voltage to the cards. Non-ref cards should be unlocked though, not 100% on that though.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> They reduce the chance of RMA's from people putting too much voltage to the cards. Non-ref cards should be unlocked though, not 100% on that though.


Do people RMA because of that? lol, they brought it on them selves.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Do people RMA because of that? lol, they brought it on them selves.


I be willing to bet a lot try to get away with it, and locking the voltage just prevents idiots from being idiots. I think it is part of the whole nanny state thing. We are regulated at everything we do now since we are too dumb to think for ourselves.lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I be willing to bet a lot try to get away with it, and locking the voltage just prevents idiots from being idiots. I think it is part of the whole nanny state thing. We are regulated at everything we do now since we are too dumb to think for ourselves.lol


Have a look at this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1392571/asus-multi-return-rmas-gtx670s-i-know-why/

Many people were RMAing cards, because they flashed modded bios' with clocks that their cards couldn't handle. Instead of flashing back to a working bios, they RMA.


----------



## vagenrider

Quad SLI 590 +100hz


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> Quad SLI 590 +100hz


You just can't seem to stop improving.









A lot of improvements since your first post. +rep for the effort.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Shows how much I've been paying attention. I didn't even know you could tri-SLI 760's. That's new...


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i guess i am the 1st here with a tri gtx 760 setup ---gigabyte windforce edition
> 
> for some strange reason i dont know even if i max out the voltage options in after burner i think above 30 ofset on the core and roughlt i have done 300 ofset on the ram ...anything higher is not stable .
> tried the same with 1 gpu even --though i think mem offset will go to 350 as per guru3d review even .
> 
> but the core of set i cant change above 30 max 35 anything higher and benchmarks crash of display driver was reset etc ..
> 
> max voltage i think is 1.2 volts for this gpu ---can i some how increase this so i can over clock the core more --coz with after burner i think thats the limit they have set --
> 
> i need some help to over clock these ---or is this the best they can do ....there is no bios switch on this so i cant flash it directly ...scared that i might not brick it ...so some help is required please .
> 
> here is the valley score
> 
> cpu 3930k @ 4.9ghz 1.490volts
> 
> +30 ofset on core
> +300 on the ram


of same cpu speed but i clocked the memory higher to 1600mhz on all 3 cards ---came back with 4928 ....

gigabyte own software oc guru 2 lets u tweak the voltage to 1.212 --after burner does not allow this --when i do i can now clock the gpu at currently 1100mhz and the ram to 1600 will try 1750 today lets see what scores i get - i think might cross 5000 in valley on 3 gpus


----------



## sdhunter67

Valley benchmark

Gtx 690 sli 1302Mhz


----------



## Anoxy

690 sli on a 1080 monitor? Seems sorta overkill.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You just can't seem to stop improving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of improvements since your first post. +rep for the effort.


Holy rep + batman ! You must be doin something good to get that outta Karlitos








I wish peeps would fill in the rigbuilder that way I can see whats goin on there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Shows how much I've been paying attention. I didn't even know you could tri-SLI 760's. That's new...










PFFFFTTT where have you been man ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> 690 sli on a 1080 monitor? Seems sorta overkill.


Dude this is the overkill thread


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdhunter67*
> 
> Valley benchmark
> 
> Gtx 690 sli 1302Mhz


wait a minute... is that quad SLI, or just SLI? I'm confused







..... I believe that should be a single 690 right?


----------



## Baghi

Those are 2x GTX 690s in SLI (4x GTX 680s in other words).


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> wait a minute... is that quad SLI, or just SLI? I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... I believe that should be a single 690 right?


Wow thats some horrible scaling.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdhunter67*
> 
> Valley benchmark
> 
> Gtx 690 sli 1302Mhz


Nice. Welcome to the over 100fps club, and you are now in second place for the 690, not bad for you first post ever.

Welcome to OCN by the way. Here is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
And here is site info you will want to read through at some point:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> wait a minute... is that quad SLI, or just SLI? I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... I believe that should be a single 690 right?


He has one single 690, which he correctly listed as 690 sli. If he had two 690s that would be 690 quad-sli, and his screen shot would show 4 gpus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Wow thats some horrible scaling.


He only has one 690, so his score is actually good.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Those are 2x GTX 690s in SLI (4x GTX 680s in other words).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Wow thats some horrible scaling.










.... That's not Quad SLI...

This is how Quad SLI reports..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... That's not Quad SLI...
> 
> This is how Quad SLI reports..


Oh good i was worried lol


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... That's not Quad SLI...
> 
> This is how Quad SLI reports..


lol sorry, he lists GTX 690 SLI.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You just can't seem to stop improving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of improvements since your first post. +rep for the effort.


thank you very much karlitos! I really appreciate you heed my effort..

this is from today morning..



after some hours from now will try for 4800+


----------



## muhd86

http://www.ishowtube.com/browse?u=bTMtOb2uRoo

all u guys said that 4 way sli gtx 780 is not possible --sorry to say that is --and its working right here --pls check the vid .


----------



## lagittaja

Same as 670 is 3 way "only" yet you can do 4 way.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Same as 670 is 3 way "only" yet you can do 4 way.


but every one saying u cant do 4 way sli gtx 780 ....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> but every one saying u cant do 4 way sli gtx 780 ....


Nvidia says you can't 4-way sli 780s, the cards should physically be able to do it but the drivers do not allow it.
It may be possible, but isn't supposed to work with just installing the cards & a regular driver.


----------



## muhd86

emmm-- with a modded driver i think its possible or a modded vbios --

can any one mod a titan bios which has 4 way enabled so that it works on a gtx 780 .


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> emmm-- with a modded driver i think its possible or a modded vbios --
> 
> can any one mod a titan bios which has 4 way enabled so that it works on a gtx 780 .


Probably that its feasible to have 4 x GTX 780 with modded drivers and/or BIOS but scaling above two cards is not too too good with GK110.


----------



## sdhunter67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> 690 sli on a 1080 monitor? Seems sorta overkill.


I'm running triple monitors with NVidia 3dvision so in other words time to save up for triple 780 cards


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdhunter67*
> 
> I'm running triple monitors with NVidia 3dvision so in other words time to save up for triple 780 cards


Yes, there is a section for Multi-Monitors.







Good luck (Modded Bios , FTW ! )


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Probably that its feasible to have 4 x GTX 780 with modded drivers and/or BIOS but scaling above two cards is not too too good with GK110.


i think some one should mod the bios or drivers to that we can try out 4 way sli ..


----------



## pharma57

pharma57 --- i7 3960x at 4,9 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI ; +195 / +605 (1202/3610) --- 131,6 FPS --- 5506

Thought I'd post this before looking into the tweaks:

1.2120v
75.9% TDP

780 SC ACX 2-way SLI
Nvidia Control Panel Settings - Default

EVGA Precision X v4.2.0.2143


----------



## vagenrider




----------



## BBEG

Vagen's 590s are scary...

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; +90 / +460 (1176 & 1241 / 3465 & 3564) --- 91.6 FPS --- 3833



91.6 FPS, highest stable so far. I'm finally pushing my cards up to the mid-60s, especially my top card. I'm also finding the limits of my card's OC while synced: it seems anything above +90 clock and +455 to +460 mem crashes after 1 full run. I think +90 / +455 is pretty stable so far, but I'll have to test in Heaven to be sure. I also need to get my CPU under water to push for 5 GHz and see if that makes a difference.

Driver 320.49 WHQL, Nvidia control panel set to quality, vsync off (not noticing much of an image quality difference).


----------



## devilhead

devilhead --- i7 3930k at 4,4 GHz --- HD 7970(1295/1750) --- 55.7 FPS --- 2329 SCORE,

just first day of overclock 7970







will try to do better


----------



## Jpmboy

So i had to pull one of my cards to do some loop work and figured i might as well test the one still on the bench:

[email protected] --- GTX Titan --- 1202/3557 --- 81,1 --- 3393


----------



## steveTA1983

amd [email protected], gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 motherboard, corsair vengeance 16gb @1600mhz ddr3 ram, nvidia brand sli 660ti's with modded bioses (1201 on core with 1241 max boost, 3548mhz on mem for both cards)

extreme preset

2836

is that a pretty decent score with that setup?


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Vagen's 590s are scary...


hehehehe!

was not easy to achieve this .. We all know how difficult go up the 590's .. I have tried too much about it. will dig even deeper but will go where I want and there they deserve.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Read the rules before posting please

*GREAT SCORE EVERYONE*

Check the GTX 760 Tri-SLI result in the OP graphs









Also added more scaling graphs for the GTX 700 series

619 entries / 82 setups out of competition









*@pharma57*: Please post valid screenshots and fill the form.

*@muhd86*: Please fill the form.

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules before posting please
> 
> *GREAT SCORE EVERYONE*
> 
> Check the GTX 760 Tri-SLI result in the OP graphs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also added more scaling graphs for the GTX 700 series
> 
> 619 entries / 82 setups out of competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@pharma57*: Please post valid screenshots and fill the form.
> 
> *@muhd86*: Please fill the form.
> 
> / Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


great work!


----------



## propheticus

UPDATE
Ok, overclocked a little now using MSI-AB. Voltage control seems unavailable (also with unofficial overclocking enabled). I tried the black edition's default clocks of 940/1150, since I thought it was the same card as my normal XFX HD 6870 1024MB Double Dissipation (900/1050) only with different clocks and a new sticker. I was wrong; both 900/1150 or 940/1050 failed to remain stable. 924/1100 seems stable as it survived 3 Valley benchmark runs and furmark burn-in for several minutes.


----------



## FtW 420

Testing gpu clocks & voltage, cpu & gpu water cooled

[email protected] --- GTX Titan FtW --- 1411/3758 --- 88.5 --- 3703


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

+Rep.


----------



## Jpmboy

FTW - amazing!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Testing gpu clocks & voltage, cpu & gpu water cooled
> 
> [email protected] --- GTX Titan FtW --- 1411/3758 --- 88.5 --- 3703


whats your gpu volt, what you modded


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> whats your gpu volt, what you modded


That was at 1.4V.
Full zombie mod with an epower, & the epower is modded for vgpu control without the evbot.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That was at 1.4V.
> Full zombie mod with an epower, & the epower is modded for vgpu control without the evbot.


This is some crazy mod on a 1000$ GPU


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That was at 1.4V.
> Full zombie mod with an epower, & the epower is modded for vgpu control without the evbot.


love it, thanks for posting. how was the epower installation? thinking of getting one


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> love it, thanks for posting. how was the epower installation? thinking of getting one


Soldering in the epower was fairly easy, the hard part was prepping the Titan.
The inductors don't like to come off too easily, & the worst thing was cutting the alert pin (pin 2) on the stock voltage controller. I could barely see it with the jewellers loupe, & it was a challenge trying to get something small enough to cut with, I ended up getting the head of a sewing pin in behind it & broke it out after nipping it a bit with some fine cutters.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Testing gpu clocks & voltage, cpu & gpu water cooled
> 
> [email protected] --- GTX Titan FtW --- 1411/3758 --- 88.5 --- 3703


Why is the memory still at 3758? Doesn't overvoltage help memory overclocking?
Is this the highest that you could get from the card? Or are you looking at an easy 90FPS run after a few more runs?

Great score! Congratulations!


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- i5 3570K @ 5GHz --- Gigabyte 7770 OC @ 1300/1400 --- 20.1 FPS --- 840


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- i5 3570K @ 5GHz --- Gigabyte 7870 OC @ 1300/1500 --- 41.3 FPS --- 1726


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Why is the memory still at 3758? Doesn't overvoltage help memory overclocking?
> Is this the highest that you could get from the card? Or are you looking at an easy 90FPS run after a few more runs?
> 
> Great score! Congratulations!


I haven't gone all out on it yet, I was just testing the modding there to make sure it all worked & that the core clocks kept going up with voltage increases.
Higher scores will still be incoming.


----------



## Jpmboy

FrankenTitan! You're a crazy/amazing "performance fanboy"


----------



## deafboy

That's just awesome, lol.


----------



## BBEG

That Titan is gonna smoke our SLI 680s.


----------



## matty4118

matty4118 --- i5 3570k @ 4.5 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 780 SLI @ 1372 / 3504 --- 87.0 FPS --- 3641


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty4118*
> 
> matty4118 --- i5 3570k @ 4.5 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 780 SLI @ 1372 / 3504 --- 87.0 FPS --- 3641


Its not the correct clocks though, can you tell me which clocks you used for this run and I will modify your form entry.

I will update after.


----------



## matty4118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its not the correct clocks though, can you tell me which clocks you used for this run and I will modify your form entry.
> 
> I will update after.


Sorry, I did this run about a week ago and can't remember the core clock, I just posted what the screenshot showed. No problems if you don't update the entry I will do another run soon and take note of the clocks I used.


----------



## Rogrthat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So i had to pull one of my cards to do some loop work and figured i might as well test the one still on the bench:
> 
> [email protected] --- GTX Titan --- 1202/3557 --- 81,1 --- 3393


 amdfx @4833-- GTX 6790 SLI 1202/1250 MEM 3237--- 3707


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogrthat*
> 
> amdfx @4833-- GTX 6790 SLI 1202/1250 MEM 3237--- 3707


Wrong preset.

KaRLiToS - - - - i7 3930k @ 4.6 Ghz - - - - GTX 680 @ 1176 / 1652 - - - 1440p - - - 31 fps


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I haven't gone all out on it yet, I was just testing the modding there to make sure it all worked & that the core clocks kept going up with voltage increases.
> Higher scores will still be incoming.


That's what I thought. Can't wait to see how the memory overclocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> That Titan is gonna smoke our SLI 680s.


91.6FPS? probably yes. 110FPS? most probably no. That's just what I think though.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Read the rules before posting please

*GREAT SCORE EVERYONE*

*Whopping 88,5 fps score with a GTX Titan*







(FtW 420)

619 entries / 83 setups out of competition









/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Following OP suggestion to improve valley with Nvidia cards a bit of improvement and a single card also score to add on the database

Single card:


Sli run:


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 91.6FPS? probably yes. 110FPS? most probably no. That's just what I think though.


He hasn't touched the mem clocks, and Unigine loves memory clocks. I'm thinking he'll hit 95 FPS easy and put himself well into those Lightning 680s.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> [CyGnus] --- i5 3570K @ 5GHz --- Gigabyte 7870 OC @ 1300/1500 --- 41.3 FPS --- 1726


How is this eve possible? Almost double the score with just +100 MHz memory OC.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> How is this eve possible? Almost double the score with just +100 MHz memory OC.


his other score of 20fps is with a 7770 thats a 7870


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> his other score of 20fps is with a 7770 thats a 7870


I see. My bad.

@[CyGnus], could you please rerun the benchmark with 1100/1300 clocks? Would love to compare my HD 7850 at the same clocks.


----------



## [CyGnus]

When i get home i will run it







what are the rest of your system specs?
Keep in mind i run my benches with the 3570K @ 5GHz and my Ram @ 2400MHz cas10


----------



## Baghi

My systems specs can be found in my sig rig, not a hefty but Valley doesn't mind week CPU it seems. Gonna be good to see how an HD 7850 compares to it's elder brother at the same clock speeds.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> He hasn't touched the mem clocks, and Unigine loves memory clocks. I'm thinking he'll hit 95 FPS easy and put himself well into those Lightning 680s.


The highest 680 SLI score is 110.3FPS. I meant that he probably won't be able to top that score.
But yes, he will definitely be beating A LOT of the 6x0 SLI/79x0 CF scores.

I wonder why Titan is so close to those setups in Valley and yet so far behind in games.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogrthat*
> 
> amdfx @4833-- GTX 6790 SLI 1202/1250 MEM 3237--- 3707


ahh - and i just put my second Titan back in... let me disable sli and turn off AA.









what do ya get with 8x AA??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Following OP suggestion to improve valley with Nvidia cards a bit of improvement and a single card also score to add on the database
> 
> Single card:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sli run:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nicely done! fill out rig builder and add it to your signature block.


----------



## propheticus

Hhmz even my very mild overclock to 924/1100 on my HD 6870 isn't stable. Although Valley ran fine 3 times and Furmark ran 15 minutes without problems, Far Cry 3 crashed on me within minutes of starting. Apparently it overclocks really badly. At least I don't expect such a low overclock to need voltage adjustments (which don't work on XFX / non reference cards). Any tips?

Ah well I don't want to voltmod or do any hardware tweaking. This overclock gained me a mere 1 fps / 4%, maybe not worth the hassle....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propheticus*
> 
> Hhmz even my very mild overclock to 924/1100 on my HD 6870 isn't stable. Although Valley ran fine 3 times and Furmark ran 15 minutes without problems, Far Cry 3 crashed on me within minutes of starting. Apparently it overclocks really badly. At least I don't expect such a low overclock to need voltage adjustments (which don't work on XFX / non reference cards). Any tips?
> 
> Ah well I don't want to voltmod or do any hardware tweaking. This overclock gained me a mere 1 fps / 4%, maybe not worth the hassle....


What driver are you using? Which MSI afterburner are you using?

Have you put the proper EULA message in the MSI config along with the overclocking mode = 1 ???


----------



## Rogrthat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogrthat*
> 
> amdfx @4833-- GTX 6790 SLI 1202/1250 MEM 3237--- 3707


sorry half a sleep to many benchesthis ones right same settings


----------



## propheticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What driver are you using? Which MSI afterburner are you using?


Using driver 13.6 beta2 with 13.5_CAP1.05212013 profiles. Afterburner version 3.0.0 beta 10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Have you put the proper EULA message in the MSI config along with the overclocking mode = 1 ???


Not at the time, but I believed this was only needed when you want to overclock very high, beyond the normal (save) limits. Even with the voltage options and unofficial overclocking enabled the voltage sliders are greyed out, so I disabled them again. I'll try running the overclock with the unofficial option enabled now, let's see if it makes a difference.

Thanks for the answer.

update: Tried a slight 928/1080 (~3%) overclock with unofficial enabled. Furmark crashed....this card does not seem happy with overclocking at all. 920 core seems to be the highest I can go.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propheticus*
> 
> Using driver 13.6 beta2 with 13.5_CAP1.05212013 profiles. Afterburner version 3.0.0 beta 10
> Not at the time, but I believed this was only needed when you want to overclock very high, beyond the normal (save) limits. Even with the voltage options and unofficial overclocking enabled the voltage sliders are greyed out, so I disabled them again. I'll try running the overclock with the unofficial option enabled now, let's see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks for the answer.


I think you should uninstall MSI Afterburner and install *MSI Afterburner 2.3.1* outside of the program files, lets say in your Games folder

Quote:


> To enable the unofficial overclocking in this version it is necessary to edit the MSIAfterburner.cfg file located in the installation directory of AfterBurner (typically Program Files (x86) MSI Afterburner):
> 
> You need to alter the following:
> 
> Seek UnofficialOverclockingEULA field and add following text:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
> 
> 
> Set UnofficialOverclockingMode to 1 to keep PowerPlay active (may not work on old ASICs), 2 to traditionally disable PowerPlay or to 0 to temporary disable unofficial overclocking path
> 
> Using the unofficial overclock method opens up more freedom in terms of voltages and clock ranges, it however also can open a can of worms in terms of stability or weird issues.
> 
> Unofficial means unsupported -- we grant some extra tweak options to fool around with, but in no way, manner or fashion is it supported by Guru3D.com or MSI.


----------



## propheticus

Tried that version. It caused all kinds of graphical glitching after overclocking, even when switching back to 2d profile (stock clocks). I uninstalled it again... no more glitches. It didn't seem to be able to monitor the core clock (showed 0) too. The newest beta didn't have these issues.

Let's see if AMD overdrive works at all. I wonder.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propheticus*
> 
> Tried that version. It caused all kinds of graphical glitching after overclocking, even when switching back to 2d profile (stock clocks). I uninstalled it again... no more glitches. It didn't seem to be able to monitor the core clock (showed 0) too. The newest beta didn't have these issues.
> 
> Let's see if AMD overdrive works at all. I wonder.


What kind of glitching? Sreen tearing?

If that is the case, you should have used *overclocking mode = 2* instead


----------



## propheticus

After trying AMD overdrive from within CCC with the same mild overclock FC3 crashed too. No glitching this time though. If this doesn't work I think MSI-AB won't be any different since I'm not using any of the advanced tweaks or voltage adjustments.
Thanks for your time and help, but I think in this case overclocking isn't worth the effort.

Btw it was indeed severe screen tearing/flickering (black frames).


----------



## [CyGnus]

*Baghi* here you go 7870 at 1100/1300


----------



## Baghi

Was anxiously waiting for this. Thanks.







Turns out it's significantly faster than it's younger brother clock for clock (as expected).









My highest bench-stable overclock right now:









Baghi --- i3 2100 @ 3,10 GHz ---- HD 7850 ; 1150 /1400 ---- 29,2 ---- 1221


----------



## [CyGnus]

Baghi that's what i noticed on my card's from 7770 to 7870 to 7970







now lets wait for those 9xxx series


----------



## Baghi

Yeah, lets wait.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I just can't wait !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I just can't wait !


I too feel another upgrade on the horizon... not the worst vice I can think of


----------



## pharma57

pharma57 --- i7 3960x @ 4,8 GHz ---- GTX 780 SLI ; 1214 /3639 ---- 131,6 ---- 5507

eVGA 780 SC ACX SLI



Retested and posted with proper screenshot. Will try to improve later using Overclock's tweaks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Good score! Keep trying (but don't get more than 140.4 FPS)!


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Good score! Keep trying (*but don't get more than 140.4 FPS*)!


lol is the "hypocrite" the right word to use on this occasion?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, obviously just kidding!


----------



## Baghi

I know. hah


----------



## pharma57

Thanks! I think it's safe to say 140.4 fps is definitely "out-of-reach" ....


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Thanks! I think it's safe to say 140.4 fps is definitely "out-of-reach" ....


You didn't yet try the tweaks, did you? I got a ~3FPS gain with a single card from the tweaks alone. With two cards and the tweaks applied, you may be able to get very close to 140FPS I think.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> You didn't yet try the tweaks, did you? I got a ~3FPS gain with a single card from the tweaks alone. With two cards and the tweaks applied, you may be able to get very close to 140FPS I think.


I didn;t get much with tweaks vs just plain-old "Performance" settings. But you know he's gotta try 'em now


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I didn;t get much with tweaks vs just plain-old "Performance" settings. But you know he's gotta try 'em now


That plain old Performance settings is what does the most in my experience. I went from 79.7 to 82.2 (I think, cannot remember exactly) just by setting slider from Quality to Performance. After that, I had to do a whole lot of other stuff just to get to 82.8 (and that could have been new drivers too).

You don't mean to say that you were doing the Performance slider thingy before tweaks were legalized, do you?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That plain old Performance settings is what does the most in my experience. I went from 79.7 to 82.2 (I think, cannot remember exactly) just by setting slider from Quality to Performance. After that, I had to do a whole lot of other stuff just to get to 82.8 (and that could have been new drivers too).
> 
> You don't mean to say that you were doing the Performance slider thingy before tweaks were legalized, do you?


Actually, i never used the tweaks, and stupidly left settings at Quality then redid the runs and realized my rigs weren't complete dogs... only mid level dogs,! (remember, "some guys just can't accept that they're number 2" - always brings a smile to my face). Awhile back, working with karlitos i posted comparisons for both AMD rigs and NV using cfx 7970s and sli titans. After much debate (you missed all that?), absent a way to police the problem Karlitos relented and posted allowed tweaks up front. Believe me, possible offenders using disallowed mods, tweaks, etc have a bunch of OCN'ers rooting them out


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, i never used the tweaks, and stupidly left settings at Quality then redid the runs and realized my rigs weren't complete dogs... only mid level dogs,! (remember, "some guys just can't accept that they're number 2" - always brings a smile to my face). Awhile back, working with karlitos i posted comparisons for both AMD rigs and NV using cfx 7970s and sli titans. After much debate (you missed all that?), absent a way to police the problem Karlitos relented and posted allowed tweaks up front. Believe me, possible offenders using disallowed mods, tweaks, etc have a bunch of OCN'ers rooting them out


I remember Rbby258's 770 score being banned due to the use of some illegal tweaks, but I'm thinking that doesn't have anything to do with what you are talking about.

What do you mean your rigs aren't complete dogs? There's probably nothing a 3930K shouldn't be able to handle, right?

What did the comparison between the AMD and NV scores reveal? Sorry, I think I did miss it (or can't remember it).


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I remember *Rbby258's 770 score being banned* due to the use of some illegal tweaks, but I'm thinking that doesn't have anything to do with what you are talking about.
> 
> What do you mean your rigs aren't complete dogs? There's probably nothing a 3930K shouldn't be able to handle, right?
> 
> What did the comparison between the AMD and NV scores reveal? Sorry, I think I did miss it (or can't remember it).


Rbby258 is not banned because he admitted doing a mistake and apolgized publically on the forum.

His move granted the forgiveness of everyone.

To recapitulate, he didn't do illegal tweaks like another member did by disabling the tesselation via another program such as Radeon pro or NvInspector. Rbby258 created a tool to help compile the results of the thread and also added an option on it to boost the FPS.

_You can see the FPS Boost_


But that boost wasn't allowed. We then notice that even after uninstalling his tool, the Valley config were remained modified by this tool, thus, the FPS boost was still present and corrupted inside the Unigine Valley config.

It was a mistake and he admitted it. This tool is now banned here and if someone use it we will notice.









I think nobody should accuse Rbby258, he manned up and apologize in the thread. I call that modesty.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Rbby258 is not banned because he admitted doing a mistake and apolgized publically on the forum.
> 
> His move granted the forgiveness of everyone.
> 
> To recapitulate, he didn't do illegal tweaks like another member did by disabling the tesselation via another program such as Radeon pro or NvInspector. Rbby258 created a tool to help compile the results of the thread and also added an option on it to boost the FPS.
> 
> _You can see the FPS Boost_
> 
> 
> But that boost wasn't allowed. We then notice that even after uninstalling his tool, the Valley config were remained modified by this tool, thus, the FPS boost was still present and corrupted inside the Unigine Valley config.
> 
> It was a mistake and he admitted it. This tool is now banned here and if someone use it we will notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think nobody should accuse Rbby258, he manned up and apologize in the thread. I call that modesty.


Thanks for clearing that up.









So is that tool valid to use while benching Valley? Does it provide any performance boost that is within the terms of the score being valid?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that tool valid to use while benching Valley? Does it provide any performance boost that is within the terms of the score being valid?


Its banned here, you can use it for your personnal use but beware that it will corrupt your Valley configs like I explained. We will notice if you use it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its banned here, you can use it for your personnal use but beware that it will corrupt your Valley configs like I explained. We will notice if you use it.


Then I won't bother using it. This (other than that OCUK thread) is the only place where I post scores, so if its banned here it won't really help me.

Is there a hall of fame (like 3DMark) for Unigine benches?

This is OT but where can I get a genuine 3DMark key (other than purchasing one that is)? I can't post scores anywhere without a validation, and it doesn't validate without a genuine key (mine's not genuine). [Is it legalized in ToS to ask people for a key?]

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Then I won't bother using it. This (other than that OCUK thread) is the only place where I post scores, so if its banned here it won't really help me.
> 
> Is there a hall of fame (like 3DMark) for Unigine benches?
> 
> This is OT but where can I get a genuine 3DMark key (other than purchasing one that is)? I can't post scores anywhere without a validation, and it doesn't validate without a genuine key (mine's not genuine). [Is it legalized in ToS to ask people for a key?]
> 
> Thanks a lot!


buy it like you should and support them


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Then I won't bother using it. This (other than that OCUK thread) is the only place where I post scores, so if its banned here it won't really help me.
> 
> Is there a hall of fame (like 3DMark) for Unigine benches?
> 
> This is OT but where can I get a genuine 3DMark key (other than purchasing one that is)? I can't post scores anywhere without a validation, and it doesn't validate without a genuine key (mine's not genuine). [Is it legalized in ToS to ask people for a key?]
> 
> Thanks a lot!


ahn, come on, man. you can afford a titan and not the bench key?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> buy it like you should and support them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ahn, come on, man. you can afford a titan and not the bench key?


I should have known that I would sound cheap!









Its not that. Of course I would buy it if I could. But I don't have access to a credit card and as such cannot pay for it. I hope you guys understand.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I should have known that I would sound cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that. Of course I would buy it if I could. But I don't have access to a credit card and as such cannot pay for it. I hope you guys understand.


how you buy your rig


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> how you buy your rig


Cash payment. I have the money and am willing to spend it, its just that there is no other way to transfer it to them other than through a credit card.

I'm starting to think being so honest wasn't such a good idea. Maybe I should go edit and delete that part of the post.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Cash payment.
> 
> I'm starting to think being so honest wasn't such a good idea. Maybe I should go edit and delete that part of the post.


none of your friends or family got paypal or anything


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I should have known that I would sound cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that. Of course I would buy it if I could. But I don't have access to a credit card and as such cannot pay for it. I hope you guys understand.


You can always trade them for Steam games or TF2/Dota 2 virtual items. That's how I got mine (still have a spare copy with me). Mind you, I'm talking about the 3DMark 13 and not the 11 (you can also get that too).


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> You can always trade them for Steam games or TF2/Dota 2 virtual items. That's how I got mine (still have a spare copy with me). Mind you, I'm talking about the 3DMark 13 and not the 11 (you can also get that too).


you cant buy steam games with cash


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> none of your friends or family got paypal or anything


Maybe one of them does, but he probably won't let me use it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> You can always trade them for Steam games or TF2/Dota 2 virtual items. That's how I got mine (still have a spare copy with me). Mind you, I'm talking about the 3DMark 13 and not the 11 (you can also get that too).


The explanation to this would probably concern things that aren't allowed to be discussed on this forum (hint : piracy).


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> you cant buy steam games with cash


Of course not. Don't know what I was thinking when I made that post. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The explanation to this would probably concern things that aren't allowed to be discussed on this forum (hint : piracy).


What? I used to buy Mann Co. Supply Crate Keys from Mann Co. store (Steam/TF2 currency) using my debit card, I had plenty so I traded them for games and stuff. That's absolutely legitimate.


----------



## rdr09

use pm pls. no, don't pm me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ahn, come on, man. you can afford a titan and not the bench key?


^^^ this


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^^ this


And no, do not ask for pirated software keys in this forum.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Of course not. Don't know what I was thinking when I made that post. lol
> What? I used to buy Mann Co. Supply Crate Keys from Mann Co. store (Steam/TF2 currency) using my debit card, I had plenty so I traded them for games and stuff. That's absolutely legitimate.


I was talking about the explanation as to why I cannot trade steam keys for stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And no, do not ask for pirated software keys in this forum.


Of course not. I was just asking whether it's allowed or not.

I apologize for initiating such a discussion. I hope it is understandable that I didn't mean any harm or inconvenience by it. Again, I'm sorry. Can we please move on? Thank you.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was talking about the explanation as to why I cannot trade steam keys for stuff.
> Of course not. I was just asking whether it's allowed or not.
> 
> I apologize for initiating such a discussion. I hope it is understandable that I didn't mean any harm or inconvenience by it. Again, I'm sorry. Can we please move on? Thank you.


Can you get prepaid credit cards there?
In a lot of places you can buy Visa, Mastercard, etc. with prepaid values of $25,$50, $100 & so on at corner stores & shopping centers, they work perfectly for online purchases.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Can you get prepaid credit cards there?
> In a lot of places you can buy Visa, Mastercard, etc. with prepaid values of $25,$50, $100 & so on at corner stores & shopping centers, they work perfectly for online purchases.


I didn't know about that. I'll check if they are available here. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was talking about the explanation as to why I cannot trade steam keys for stuff.
> Of course not. I was just asking whether it's allowed or not.
> 
> I apologize for initiating such a discussion. I hope it is understandable that I didn't mean any harm or inconvenience by it. Again, I'm sorry. Can we please move on? Thank you.


No harm, no foul. I'm surprised you can't get some kind of prepaid debit card for your purchases. But then again, i do not really know your circumstance.









Right - what FTW suggested.


----------



## Ultisym

LOL, it was a screenshot,. It saved as an html and i cant post that so oh well.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> here is mine [email protected] with Gigabyte GTX780 OC with out of the box Boost 2.0 1084,4MHz / 1502MHz
> 
> 
> best
> revro


update for 1440p


best
revro


----------



## DStealth

My best results single card stock air cooled
[email protected]/1940 - 59.1fps - 2475

[email protected]/7040 - 77.3fps - 3233


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> My best results single card stock air cooled
> [email protected]/1940 - 59.1fps - 2475
> 
> [email protected]/7040 - 77.3fps - 3233


What in the actual frak...


----------



## BBEG

Hey Karlitos, remember when you said I should be getting 52 FPS or so with my 680?

BBEG --- i7 2600k @ 4.7 GHz --- Reference EVGA GTX 680 1306 / 3602 (+114 / +600) --- 52.2 FPS --- 2182



*Took me long enough.* Yay BIOS mod!









This is just about the limit of the card. At +610 memory it'll downclock to 20-30 FPS right about at the rain scenes and stay there until I reboot. I'll play with core clock a bit more. Once I confirm this is gaming and 1-hour Heaven stable, I'll call this card good to go and give my reference Superclocked the new-BIOS treatment. Can't wait to SLI them again.


----------



## Baghi

nvm . I figured it out myself.


----------



## 209ham

***209ham***
i7 4770K @ 4.5GHz
EVGA GTX 780 SC SLI @ 1380Mhz Clock / 3304Mhz Memory
FPS: 120.9 / Score: 5058


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *209ham*
> 
> ***209ham***
> i7 4770K @ 4.5GHz
> EVGA GTX 780 SC SLI @ 1380Mhz Clock / 3304Mhz Memory
> FPS: 120.9 / Score: 5058


You need to hit F12 at the end of the benchmark and post that screen shot to have a valid result. Details are in the 1st post.

And ignore the clock speed 'Valley' displays during the benchmark, they aren't accurate. Check the actual clock speed using AB or Precision-X.

780s hitting 1300+ is very, very rare.


----------



## 209ham

***209ham***
i7 4770K @ 4.5GHz
EVGA GTX 780 SC SLI @ 1176Mhz Clock / 3305Mhz Memory
FPS: 122 / Score: 5103


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *No harm, no foul.* I'm surprised you can't get some kind of prepaid debit card for your purchases. But then again, i do not really know your circumstance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right - what FTW suggested.


Not quite. People seem to be pissed at me.








Anyways, moving on.

Is it legal to i) unpark CPU cores and ii) set physx to CPU when benching Valley?
Does it help if I do any of them?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Not quite. People seem to be pissed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, moving on.
> 
> Is it legal to i) unpark CPU cores and ii) set physx to CPU when benching Valley?
> Does it help if I do any of them?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


i am just jelly of your titan.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Not quite. People seem to be pissed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, moving on.
> 
> Is it legal to i) unpark CPU cores and ii) set physx to CPU when benching Valley?
> Does it help if I do any of them?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Have to wait to see what karl says as its his thread / work. And don't worry no ones pissed we just didn't know the full story.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i am just jelly of your titan.


We weren't even talking about my Titan at that time. Why would you express your jealousy then?

Sorry that I am not able to relate the two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Have to wait to see what karl says as its his thread / work. And don't worry *no ones pissed* we just didn't know the full story.


Good to know.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> We weren't even talking about my Titan at that time. Why would you express your jealousy then?
> 
> Sorry that I am not able to relate the two.
> Good to know.


we are not mad at you. no. just irked.

you are like in this new maserati and looking for free parking in downtown ny.


----------



## CBZ323

CBZ323 ---- i7-3770K / 4.5GHz ---- EVGA GTX 780 SLI ; 1110 / +500 ---- 122.7---- 5134


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you are like in this new maserati and looking for free parking in downtown ny.


LMAO.


----------



## KaRLiToS

BBEG, great score mate, you should try to use the tweaks in the OP, Disable Windows Aero too.











 

*Read the rules before posting please* (FORM / VALID SCREENSHOT)

*GREAT SCORE EVERYONE*

623 entries / 85 setups out of competition









*@CBZ323*, *@Ultisym*, *@DSTEALTH*: *READ THE RULES AND FOLLOW THEM PLEASE, It's easy, very easy*.

/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> we are not mad at you. no. just irked.
> 
> you are like in this new maserati and looking for free parking in downtown ny.


I guess asking for free stuff was a bit naive.
----
*@Karlitos:* Is it legal to i) unpark CPU cores and ii) set physx to CPU when benching Valley?
Does it help if I do any of them?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Eh, I paid for Firestrike because I love 3dmark's benches and wanted to support them. Of course it was kinda crappy that EVGA started giving away codes for it AFTER I bought my Titans....


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *209ham*
> 
> ***209ham***
> i7 4770K @ 4.5GHz
> EVGA GTX 780 SC SLI @ 1176Mhz Clock / 3305Mhz Memory
> FPS: 122 / Score: 5103


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> CBZ323 ---- i7-3770K / 4.5GHz ---- EVGA GTX 780 SLI ; 1110 / +500 ---- 122.7---- 5134


I think both of you could get much higher scores if you can OC your CPU a little more and also bump the memory or the gpu core clock up. You should be able to get much higher than my rig. I got 124fps with my 2600k at 5ghz and gpus at 1188/1162 and memory at 3554mhz.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Eh, I paid for Firestrike because I love 3dmark's benches and wanted to support them. Of course it was kinda crappy that EVGA started giving away codes for it AFTER I bought my Titans....


I'm finding that 3DMark likes core clock more than memory clock, but Unigine is the other way around. Haven't found an OC that works well on both, only compromises. (Very glad I bought 3DMark, saved a ton of time already.)


----------



## BBEG

Hokay, got a bit of weirdness going on with my reference 680 Superclocked.



I used V3DT's bios tool, exactly the same as with my reference vanilla 680.

*Stock Bios*
Quote:


> Default Clock
> 680 vanilla: 1006 MHz
> 680 SC: 1058.5 MHz
> 
> Boost Clock
> 680 vanilla: 1058.5 MHz
> 680 SC: 1124 MHz
> 
> Max Clock
> 680 vanilla: 1202 MHz
> 680 SC: 1293.5 MHz
> 
> Valley Max Core
> 680 vanilla: 1097 MHz
> 680 SC: 1163 MHz
> 
> Valley Max Mem
> 680 vanilla: 3005 MHz
> 680 SC: 3105 MHz


*Modded Bios (max V of 1.2125, max 200% power target, 20%-95% fan speed)*
Quote:


> Valley Max Core
> 680 vanilla: 1202 MHz
> 680 SC: 1293 MHz
> 
> Valley Max Mem
> 680 vanilla: 3005 MHz
> 680 SC: 3105 MHz


As you can see from the picture, I got a rough crash on the Superclocked with just an 1.212V BIOS. Attempting to run Valley again produces extremely variable clock speeds instead of one smooth consistent speed.

*Edited: confirmed, the Superclocked cannot make it through Valley at stock settings with 1.212V.*

Ideas?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I guess asking for free stuff was a bit naive.
> ----
> *@Karlitos:* Is it legal to i) unpark CPU cores and ii) set physx to CPU when benching Valley?
> Does it help if I do any of them?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I think you should ask FtW420 or justanoldman.

I think justanoldman admits that it didn't change anything at all in the overall score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I guess asking for free stuff was a bit naive.
> ----
> *@Karlitos:* Is it legal to i) unpark CPU cores and ii) set physx to CPU when benching Valley?
> Does it help if I do any of them?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


could you run a few tests and post the results?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I guess asking for free stuff was a bit naive.
> ----
> *@Karlitos:* Is it legal to i) unpark CPU cores and ii) set physx to CPU when benching Valley?
> Does it help if I do any of them?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I'm not sure if core parking would make a difference in valley or not, but either way I can't see it being classified as a cheat any more than overclocking components.
Physx is generally considered invalid for benching, but it really only affects 3dmark Vantage (set it to cpu for Vantage), no other benches use physx.


----------



## Samurai707

So just got to OCing my new ASUS 780 DCII...

had some interesting results (these are on stock voltage and no BIOS mods at all).
Core offset/Valley score
+130 2744
+150 2777
+170 2803
+180 2816

Memory OC:
Core offset/Valley score
+300 2588
+500 2672 2669
+575 2683 (artifacting at end)
+600 5652 (heavy artifacting) =====>>>> I have no idea what happened here, but definitely got a screenshot of it. lol.

Core 160 - memory 500 -> 2966
Core 180- memory 500 -> Crash


Spoiler: Screenshots



First image is stock run.
Second is core +180.
Third is the crazy score at +600 mem OC with some pretty heavy artifacting
Fourth is the final score I got without fine tweaking past 160/500.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, your one 780 is almost as fast as both of my Titans! You got a golden one there buddy!!


----------



## BangBangPlay

New score for my single EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX w/ i5 4760K


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, your one 780 is almost as fast as both of my Titans! You got a golden one there buddy!!


Haha thanks man







I'm extremely happy with it, just confused at my findings lol. Especially that 56xx score









But, now to start over again with my core volt maxed


----------



## skupples

Hello, trying to diagnose a problem... heres the bench. sli-titans, 3570k, V Formula, all under water. Titans @ stock clocks, stock bios 320.49 WHQL in 5760x1080




I'm trying to figure out why my scores are SO low when benching in 5760x1080... I started running benches after running into what i think was video driver failure. I was originally stable at 4.6ghz for the longest time. It seems now that my video drivers crash under any cpu overclock. Anyways, thats slightly off topic.

Also trying to figure out why gpu usage is always low, no matter how hard i'm pushing the cards.


----------



## Samurai707

Final maxed volt run
ASUS GTX780 DCII
CoreVolt 1.137
Core Clock: 1202
Mem Clock: 3506
Valley stable for a score of 2989.

GPU-Z
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9vun4/



can re-run so it's at the first screen too, just stepped away while it was running.


----------



## Scorpion49

Scorpion49 --- [email protected] 4.00 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 770 ; 1267 / 8000 ---- 52.5 ---- 2197

Quick +100/+500 OC, card crashes at +200 with the stock power target of 106% but I haven't been bothered to find its max. I'd guess right around 1300.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm not sure if core parking would make a difference in valley or not, but either way I can't see it being classified as a cheat any more than overclocking components.
> Physx is generally considered invalid for benching, but it really only affects 3dmark Vantage (set it to cpu for Vantage), no other benches use physx.


Wait, core parking effects 3DMark? I unparked cores to help stabilize my CPU overclock, and would hate to find out it's been gimping me in my favorite benchmarks...

Karlitos, another one for you.



This is my vanilla 680 flashed to a modded 770 bios, vsync off, nvidia control set to performance. Aero off too.









Interesting note: While my vanilla 680 took extremely well to 1.212V (1306 MHz / 7204 MHz), my Superclocked 680 crashed ever single Valley run at *stock* settings with the "unlocked" voltages. I had to flash it to the 770s bios just so the thing wouldn't crash under load. Now it overclocks nicely (1280 MHz / 7160 MHz, 52.3 FPS in Valley @ default Nvidia Control settings). Since I'm pretty sure I can't run both cards in SLI with vastly different bios's, I flashed my vanilla 680 to the 770 bios and lost 100-ish MHz memory and 2 FPS in Valley @ default Nvidia Control settings. Oh well. Beats not being able to use my 2nd card _at all_.

Stock and overclocked SLI scores coming tonight. Shootin' for 100 FPS.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Scorpion49 --- [email protected] 4.00 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 770 ; 1267 / 8000 ---- 52.5 ---- 2197
> 
> Quick +100/+500 OC, card crashes at +200 with the stock power target of 106% but I haven't been bothered to find its max. I'd guess right around 1300.


Yeah, the most I've gotten out of my EVGA SC 770 is +97, but every benchmark is different. Heaven is actually much more fussy (+65) than Valley when OCing the core, and I use about +87 in 3D Mark 11. I typically do about +450-475 memory. Anything over 500 can produce artifacts and instability. But I have noticed that each benchmark is slightly different.

When I game I just enable turbo boost and slightly OC the memory because it isn't worth risking a crash. I am playing Hitman Absolution ($6.95 on Steam) and a crash could equate to an hour of time lost because it is played by chapter and uses checkpoints and not saves. But the card performs like a champ regardless and allows for both visual quality and performance in the games I have tested so far.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think you should ask FtW420 or justanoldman.
> 
> I think justanoldman admits that it didn't change anything at all in the overall score.


I'll take that as a yes on whether its legal or not. Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> could you run a few tests and post the results?


I'd be glad to. But the thing is, I don't yet know how to do either of them, but if I ever do try to get a boost in Valley with those methods, I'll make sure to keep a record of the comparative data.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm not sure if core parking would make a difference in valley or not, but either way I can't see it being classified as a cheat any more than overclocking components.
> Physx is generally considered invalid for benching, but it really only affects 3dmark Vantage (set it to cpu for Vantage), no other benches use physx.


Thanks a lot! If its not too much trouble, can you please provide me with a guide on how I can unpark CPU cores and set physx to CPU?

Also, as an expert on benchmarking, what advice do you have for getting a better score in Valley when I've already hit the GPU clock limits and voltage limits? The next big step would be overclocking my CPU, I know and I'm getting to it. But what are some other things that can help the score? I'm fine doing anything and everything as long as it gives me any boost in performance (and as long as it doesn't put my hardware at risk) because even a little could take me up a slot or two on the charts. Thanks again!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; +90 / +460 (1176 & 1241 / 3465 & 3564) --- 91.6 FPS --- 3833


The *best* score I've accomplished on Valley with my 680s flashed to 770 bios is *81.0 FPS*. Over a 10 FPS loss. Newest drivers, both cards at 1280 / 7160 effective. Can't even run 3DMark, let alone bench it.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Final maxed volt run
> ASUS GTX780 DCII
> CoreVolt 1.137
> Core Clock: 1202
> Mem Clock: 3506
> Valley stable for a score of 2989.
> 
> GPU-Z
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9vun4/
> 
> 
> 
> can re-run so it's at the first screen too, just stepped away while it was running.


nice score --i get the same with my gigabyte gtx 780 with modded bios ...

have u tried ....overclocking more .


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> nice score --i get the same with my gigabyte gtx 780 with modded bios ...
> 
> have u tried ....overclocking more .


This is on stock BIOS, volts raised as high as possible on the latest beta MSI Afterburner, 1.137v and no memory OC artifacting. I might be able to raise mem OC within 24-offset and the Core clock maybe within 3 offset marks, however, I don't find it worth it for that one or two points. And this is valley stable, not demanding real-time stable (like BF3 64 player or something similar)


----------



## muhd86

emmm i dont see why any one would like to oc the gpu in games --they are quite powerfull as they are ---

have u flashed the bios from stock bios ---

i am just kinda scared a little that in the long run the moded bios wont damange my gpu


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> emmm i dont see why any one would like to oc the gpu in games --they are quite powerfull as they are ---
> 
> have u flashed the bios from stock bios ---
> 
> i am just kinda scared a little that in the long run the moded bios wont damange my gpu


Because its free/easy performance. What else?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> emmm i dont see why any one would like to oc the gpu in games --they are quite powerfull as they are ---
> 
> have u flashed the bios from stock bios ---
> 
> i am just kinda scared a little that in the long run the moded bios wont damange my gpu


Well maybe not if you upgrade regularly and always have a cutting edge card. I OC my laptops GTX 660M to the near max. The difference between the two is significant, so the 660 mobile card needs all the help it can get. Also my 770 is the SC version, so it already is auto OC a bit anyways. So in other words there isn't enough overclocking headroom left on the 770 to really make it worth the risk in games at this time. I don't think it causes damage, but it is definitely less stable.


----------



## Baghi

wrong thread.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Did some more overclocks :3
Rainbow Dash --- FX 6120 @ 3.9GHz (+.4GHz over stock) ---- HD7870 ; 1190 / 1410 ---- 35,4 FPS ---- 1480


----------



## skupples

Iv'e been trying to find Valley results for 5760x1080, SLI titans. If anyone can help me with this that would be awesome... I feel like 1200score in 5760x1080 is extremely low, but not sure.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> emmm i dont see why any one would like to oc the gpu in games --they are quite powerfull as they are ---
> 
> have u flashed the bios from stock bios ---
> 
> i am just kinda scared a little that in the long run the moded bios wont damange my gpu


Agreed. I have absolutely no need to OC in games because my Titans at stock are fast enough for everything (even Crysis 3 at 1440p and 8xMSAA). OCing is just for benches...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e been trying to find Valley results for 5760x1080, SLI titans. If anyone can help me with this that would be awesome... I feel like 1200score in 5760x1080 is extremely low, but not sure.


Yes it is a *extremely* low score. Is your CPU overclocked? are you GPUs overclocked?

Are you sure you set it at 5670x1080 and 4 x AA. Also, we should see a screenshot in 5670x1080, maybe you haven't set it correctly.


----------



## BBEG

Do titans downclock like the 600 series when pushed a little passed stable?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Do titans downclock like the 600 series when pushed a little passed stable?


It's all Kepler, so yes.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes it is a *extremely* low score. Is your CPU overclocked? are you GPUs overclocked?
> 
> Are you sure you set it at 5670x1080 and 4 x AA. Also, we should see a screenshot in 5670x1080, maybe you haven't set it correctly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you for response, i will post back more pictures in a sec... but heres one for now from disabling 3d surround...


Currently my cpu is only at 3.8(3570K) Been having OC instability issues since putting the titans in the loop. Only card #2 is OC'd to match #1. boost 2.0 and turbo only.

also, that result was with no anti aliasing.


----------



## BBEG

Ah. His Titan score reminded me of when I downclocked early into valley (first or second scene) and let it go all the way through at that reduced clock. Mine was a voltage downclock.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Ah. His Titan score reminded me of when I downclocked early into valley (first or second scene) and let it go all the way through at that reduced clock. Mine was a voltage downclock.


And how did you overcome this downclocking?

Here is another run with precx readout.





(had to use snipping tool, widescreenshot>10mb some times)

This problem transcends valley, its affecting all of my gaming as well.


----------



## BBEG

Lower OC to what the delivered voltage would handle. "Unlocking" the Kepler voltage to 1.212V heed one 680 tremendously, but on the other I couldn't even run at stock without getting that voltage downclock. Flashing the second card to a 770 bios worked but keeps me from running them in SLI (for now). Valley and Heaven are very good at forcing downclocks through temps, power target, or voltage.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Lower OC to what the delivered voltage would handle. "Unlocking" the Kepler voltage to 1.212V heed one 680 tremendously, but on the other I couldn't even run at stock without getting that voltage downclock. Flashing the second card to a 770 bios worked but keeps me from running them in SLI (for now). Valley and Heaven are very good at forcing downclocks through temps, power target, or voltage.


Sounding more and more like i need to try a new bios. BUT, I need to understand why this is happening first. Cards show no sign of throttling, i have plenty of power. 3570k at 3.8 shouldn't choke the scores by 25-30fps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounding more and more like i need to try a new bios. BUT, I need to understand why this is happening first. Cards show no sign of throttling, i have plenty of power. 3570k at 3.8 shouldn't choke the scores by 25-30fps.


flash to the naennon or TI bios. Don't panic when the driver needs to be reloaded (if it does). Each time i switch to a bios ID not already on the cards, the audiodriver (thru hdmi right now) always reloads and sets windows volume to MAX!

does that MB have a PCIE switch that lets you turn a card off?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> flash to the naennon or TI bios. Don't panic when the driver needs to be reloaded (if it does). Each time i switch to a bios ID not already on the cards, the audiodriver (thru hdmi right now) always reloads and sets windows volume to MAX!
> 
> does that MB have a PCIE switch that lets you turn a card off?


Not that i'm aware of. Are you talking about how card #2 is for some reason always ~60hz below the other one?

Switching to a new bios doesn't bother me i guess. What bothers me is lower performance out of two stock titans then my stock 670's use to get... THAT should not be happening no matter the bios.


----------



## KaRLiToS

New graph that I did for the GTX 770 owners club.

I wanted to illustrate the average of ALL scores and the top 3 of each setups. I also wanted to show that there is few to no differences in each setup ranking when using the average. Some setups like GTX 770 or GTX 760 have so few setups that the average is not reppresentative, so creating this graph will show more.

*I hope you like it*, took me quite some time to do. I am very picky with details, I even modified the OCN flame


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> New graph that I did for the GTX 770 owners club.
> 
> I wanted to illustrate the average of ALL scores and the top 3 of each setups. I also wanted to show that there is few to no differences in each setup ranking when using the average. Some setups like GTX 770 or GTX 760 have so few setups that the average is not reppresentative, so creating this graph will show more.
> 
> *I hope you like it*, took me quite some time to do. I am very picky with details, I even modified the OCN flame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


54 for the 7950 without tweaks.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 54 for the 7950 without tweaks.


True, its sad that tweaks doesn't help much for AMD. I have never used tweaks for 24/7 gaming.

If any of you have any suggestions for a new chart, please tell me. Background image, style, GPU setups... etc, every suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> True, its sad that tweaks doesn't help much for AMD. I have never used tweaks for 24/7 gaming.
> 
> If any of you have any suggestions for a new chart, please tell me. Background image, style, GPU setups... etc, every suggestions are welcomed.


My bad, KaRLiTos. You did the Top 3 scores.


----------



## pharma57

Excellent 3D chart! Gets straight to the point and easy to read.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not that i'm aware of. Are you talking about how card #2 is for some reason always ~60hz below the other one?
> 
> Switching to a new bios doesn't bother me i guess. What bothers me is lower performance out of two stock titans then my stock 670's use to get... THAT should not be happening no matter the bios.


From your precx logs, looks like your cards are not even trying for some reason, they're very underutilized. I wouldn't really expect a new bios to help that situation much. I'd be looking for some explanation for why they're only 64% utilized before making changes.


----------



## BBEG

Reinstall drivers? Underpowered PSU?

Skrupples, in your BIOS, go to GPU.DIMM Post and see how both PCIE slots are running (it'll tell you if they're both running in x16, or x8, or whatever).


----------



## devilhead

devilhead ----> 3930k @ 4.4GHz ----> HD7970 ; 1300 / 1800 ----> 56.1 FPS ---- 2346

and one strage thing i saw in graphs:

thats ok?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ----> 3930k @ 4.4GHz ----> HD7970 ; 1300 / 1800 ----> 56.1 FPS ---- 2346
> 
> and one strage thing i saw in graphs:
> 
> thats ok?


Thanks for pointing out, I'll check on this tonight.

+rep


----------



## devilhead

i found his post, so his fps was 56.6 not 56.2


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ----> 3930k @ 4.4GHz ----> HD7970 ; 1300 / 1800 ----> 56.1 FPS ---- 2346
> 
> and one strage thing i saw in graphs:
> 
> thats ok?


I AM IN THIS PIC!


----------



## vagenrider

*The 590's Show Is Just Begin....*

after many research..tons of hours or trying-analyze-adjusting and many other things..finally i found the key..an ancient beta driver *295.18* can run the 590's at 99%....



karlitos the not showing gpu info is because of the driver.


----------



## doctakedooty

Honestly after that will try to push further but think I am going to sell the 770s and buy three 780s now


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> From your precx logs, looks like your cards are not even trying for some reason, they're very underutilized. I wouldn't really expect a new bios to help that situation much. I'd be looking for some explanation for why they're only 64% utilized before making changes.


IKR? That is whats bothering me the MOST... WHY are my titans /afk

I'm getting ready to reformat windows, because when all else fails blame windows and start throwing parts at it.

If that doesn't magically fix the problem then i'll move on to the PSU, after that i'll replace the CPU, after that RAM, after that RMA... Guess i'm starting my "end of the year" rebuild early =\

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Reinstall drivers? Underpowered PSU?
> 
> Skrupples, in your BIOS, go to GPU.DIMM Post and see how both PCIE slots are running (it'll tell you if they're both running in x16, or x8, or whatever).


This was the first thing i checked. 3.0 8x\ 3.0 8x (LGA 1155)

Also, there is no R anywhere in the name Skup.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly after that will try to push further but think I am going to sell the 770s and buy three 780s now


Is that all 3 770's get, damn. yeah I'm going to change soon as well if i don't buy a projector. 1080p 3d projector or a titan, tough choice.


----------



## Tonza

i7 2700K @ 4.7Ghz with GTX 780 @ 1203 core and +600 mem (TI OC Bios). Soon i can push further when this summer is over, its way too hot in here







.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Is that all 3 770's get, damn. yeah I'm going to change soon as well if i don't buy a projector. 1080p 3d projector or a titan, tough choice.


Yea I was pretty disappointed 3930k at 4.8 and 3 gtx 770s I will try to push them further this weekend but honestly until I get my loop finished I am almost to line with temps using air they just put out to much heat


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> IKR? That is whats bothering me the MOST... WHY are my titans /afk
> 
> I'm getting ready to reformat windows, because when all else fails blame windows and start throwing parts at it.
> 
> If that doesn't magically fix the problem then i'll move on to the PSU, after that i'll replace the CPU, after that RAM, after that RMA... Guess i'm starting my "end of the year" rebuild early =\
> This was the first thing i checked. 3.0 8x\ 3.0 8x (LGA 1155)


Just a guess, but presuming the cards are ok, it kinda sounds like software more so than hardware might be the problem? Fwiw, couple questions i'd want to answer in the act of troubleshooting.

* Do other programs besides Valley manage to fully utilize them in sli? [probably not, but worth knowing]
* Does each card function properly when not sli'd? [maybe one of the cards is borked somehow]
* Does anything change if the main/secondary cards are swapped around? [^^^]

Also, folks on the evga forum might be able to help figure it out.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Just a guess, but presuming the cards are ok, it kinda sounds like software more so than hardware might be the problem? Fwiw, couple questions i'd want to answer in the act of troubleshooting.
> 
> * Do other programs besides Valley manage to fully utilize them in sli? [probably not, but worth knowing]
> * Does each card function properly when not sli'd? [maybe one of the cards is borked somehow]
> * Does anything change if the main/secondary cards are swapped around? [^^^]
> 
> Also, folks on the evga forum might be able to help figure it out.


The issue persists in other programs/games. Valley is what i choose for proof of problem.

system runs fine on one monitor in SLI max utilization ~98%. Have yet to try one card, or switching SLI order. I do not have quick disconnects, sooo.. .yeahh...

I did find it strange that the card i chose as bottom just so happened to be the slower card...(foolishly did not test before blocking)

I have tried re-installing different drivers, and i'm getting ready to 100% re-install windows. This problem started presenting its self when i upgraded to all dual-link cables. (had 2 dual link, one old school before) first system crash was during final week of FFxiv phase 3 beta.(2 weeks ago)


----------



## marc0053

Managed to increase my score a bit


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Looks like you'll be the champ with two Titans looking at this score!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea I was pretty disappointed 3930k at 4.8 and 3 gtx 770s I will try to push them further this weekend but honestly until I get my loop finished I am almost to line with temps using air they just put out to much heat


Yeah, sucks. what did YungBenny said about it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The issue persists in other programs/games. Valley is what i choose for proof of problem.
> 
> system runs fine on one monitor in SLI max utilization ~98%. Have yet to try one card, or switching SLI order. I do not have quick disconnects, sooo.. .yeahh...
> 
> I did find it strange that the card i chose as bottom just so happened to be the slower card...(foolishly did not test before blocking)
> 
> I have tried re-installing different drivers, and i'm getting ready to 100% re-install windows. This problem started presenting its self when i upgraded to all dual-link cables. (had 2 dual link, one old school before) first system crash was during final week of FFxiv phase 3 beta.(2 weeks ago)


I would reinstall windows mate to be sure it's not the OS.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Looks like you'll be the champ with two Titans looking at this score!












My current Titan (air cooling with Naennon's original modded bios) in Valley will max out at 1201 MHz on the core but the memory goes up to +770 MHz. If it wasn't for the memory my Valley FPS would be in the low 70s. I have an ASIC of 69.3%
I'm looking forward to try out your Titan









I'm going to order a EK-FC Titan SE - Acetal Nickel water block for this titan soon.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yeah, sucks. what did YungBenny said about it?
> I would reinstall windows mate to be sure it's not the OS.


blehhhhh... Yeah, iv'e been dancing around re-formatting since i got off of work. I have to find my optical drive, and connect it... I guess a restore isn't good enough.

Karlitos, excuse me if you have posted this further up, i couldnt find it. What is your test-benches CPU? I'm wondering if this could all be chalked up to 3570k bottlenecking (when in 3d surround only)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> blehhhhh... Yeah, iv'e been dancing around re-formatting since i got off of work. I have to find my optical drive, and connect it... I guess a restore isn't good enough.
> 
> Karlitos, excuse me if you have posted this further up, i couldnt find it. What is your test-benches CPU? I'm wondering if this could all be chalked up to 3570k bottlenecking (when in 3d surround only)


The i5 3570k is suppose to be weaker than a i7 3930k or i7 3770k, but not that much.

What is your CPU load when running games? If your CPU is 100% and GPUs at 60%, it means you have a CPU bottleneck.

I regrouped the i5 3570k and GTX 780 and Titan SLI. You should run it in 1920x1080p to compare I think.. Do you experience the same issues under single monitor???



I highly suggest re-format. I hope it will work out for you mate. I wish I could help more.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> The i5 3570k is suppose to be weaker than a i7 3930k or i7 3770k, but not that much.
> 
> What is your CPU load when running games? If your CPU is 100% and GPUs at 60%, it means you have a CPU bottleneck.
> 
> I regrouped the i5 3570k and GTX 780 and Titan SLI. You should run it in 1920x1080p to compare I think.. Do you experience the same issues under single monitor???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly suggest re-format. I hope it will work out for you mate. I wish I could help more.


I score ~5k on one monitor with max possible settings, all stock clocks.

Thanks for the information. Cheers!


----------



## devilhead

devilhead ----> 3930k @ 4.4GHz ----> HD7970 ; 1295 / 1800 ----> 57.8 FPS ---- 2420

this time with allowed AMD Tweaks







so now left just run at 5ghz, maybe it will help


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I score ~5k on one monitor with max possible settings, all stock clocks.
> 
> Thanks for the information. Cheers!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What is your CPU load when running games? If your CPU is 100% and GPUs at 60%, it means you have a CPU bottleneck.


Single monitor score looks very much in the zone! So something amiss with running in surround.

Good question about the difference in CPU load between single monitor and surround. Not having ever done SLI or surround, I have no clue what additional demands those things put on the CPU but I'm curious to get a sense of that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Single monitor score looks very much in the zone! So something amiss with running in surround.
> 
> Good question about the difference in CPU load between single monitor and surround. Not having ever done SLI or surround, I have no clue what additional demands those things put on the CPU but I'm curious to get a sense of that.


It seems to be something hard to research. I had some one telling me its the cpu cache being necked specifically... I have no proof of this claim in any way though. Finished my flashes, figured now was a good time to update SSD firmware since i was re-installing windows. IDK if it matters or not, but i'm doing all my windows updates before any other major software (besides lan/chipset/usb/chrome)

I'll post results shortly... Taking bets on what happens.


----------



## michael-ocn

First gen i7 has a pretty easy time of it when running valley single gpu/monitor, one core gets up over 50%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It seems to be something hard to research. I had some one telling me its the cpu cache being necked specifically... I have no proof of this claim in any way though. Finished my flashes, figured now was a good time to update SSD firmware since i was re-installing windows. IDK if it matters or not, but i'm doing all my windows updates before any other major software (besides lan/chipset/usb/chrome)
> 
> I'll post results shortly... Taking bets on what happens.


----------



## BBEG

For the time being, I'd recommend guys *not* go to the newest beta GeForce drivers. So far only reports of losses in Valley using 326.19 beta.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> For the time being, I'd recommend guys *not* go to the newest beta GeForce drivers. So far only reports of losses in Valley using 326.19 beta.


yea i lost 2 fps with new drivers


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> For the time being, I'd recommend guys *not* go to the newest beta GeForce drivers. So far only reports of losses in Valley using 326.19 beta.


I'm running 314 due to crashiness with 320 with some games i play. Was missing out on the extra perf 320 gave, but i guess 326 doesn't bring that perf with it.


----------



## BBEG

326.19 puts performance somewhere between 314.22 and 320.18. It's still an upgrade over 314, but not by much.


----------



## Baghi

Yeah! Broke 30fps mark.









Baghi --- i3 2100 @ 3,10 GHz ---- HD 7850 ; 1150 /1200 ---- 30,2 ---- 1261



__________________________________________________________________________________

edit:

Overclocking my memory helped me to get 1 more fps and get past 1300 pts.









Baghi --- i3 2100 @ 3,10 GHz ---- HD 7850 ; 1150 /1400 ---- 31,2 ---- 1306


----------



## Mydog

First test on multi-monitor setup








Mydog ----> 3960X @ 4.7 GHz ----> HD7970 CFX ; 1250 / 1650 ----> 41.6 FPS ---- 1741


----------



## Mydog

Update with the correct settings, 4AA instead of 8AA

Mydog ----> 3960X @ 4.7 GHz ----> HD7970 CFX ; 1250 / 1650 ----> 50.6 FPS ---- 2119


----------



## Akula

*Akula --- 2600k @ 5.2 Ghz --- Tri-Sli Gtx 680 ; +155 Core / +745 Memory --- 132.7 FPS --- 5551*



I'll continue pushing these cards, any further with my Core and I'm unstable


----------



## BBEG

Sweet Jesus, what 680s do you have?


----------



## skupples

all that work for almost nothing!



Though, i have gained the ability to OC my cpu after reformat, my valley scores are still 100% terrible.


----------



## Akula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Sweet Jesus, what 680s do you have?


MSI reference cards








They are under water although.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> all that work for almost nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> Though, i have gained the ability to OC my cpu after reformat, my valley scores are still 100% terrible.


That's really strange. I'm at a loss as to what is causing your issues...


----------



## michael-ocn

Sorry to hear that










I would encourage you to do two things. Visit the evga forum and query those folks, some of them might know something most folks don't. And open a ticket with evga support. You got 2 massively expensive gpus on your hands and they're massively not working right together. It's their job to figure things like that out and I'm sure they'd want to know about whatever the root cause may be if they don't already know about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> all that work for almost nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> Though, i have gained the ability to OC my cpu after reformat, my valley scores are still 100% terrible.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would encourage you to do two things. Visit the evga forum and query those folks, some of them might know something most folks don't. And open a ticket with evga support. You got 2 massively expensive gpus on your hands and they're massively not working right together. It's their job to figure things like that out and I'm sure they'd want to know about whatever the root cause may be if they don't already know about it.


I'm working on it... 80% of the responses are 780 flames, the other 20% are "set to pref maximum performance you nub"

Hopefully if i keep it bumped long enough EVGA will chime in.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> MSI reference cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are under water although.


Very interesting. Would you mind using Precision X / GPU-Z / Afterburner to share your maximum core and mem clocks?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> all that work for almost nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> Though, i have gained the ability to OC my cpu after reformat, my valley scores are still 100% terrible.


wth? stock clocks (fresh OS, 320.49 or lower, only one OC software, verify OS with sfc /scannow) no AA and 28FPS? this is with the RIVE, a 3970X and 2 titans? somewhere you're dragging anchor. (duh)

Don't get mad... sorry, i'm not being pedantic but humor us:

1> did you force GEN 3 (wouldn't be this bad at Gen 2 tho)
2> MB has all aux power connected
3> CPU clock? (verify speed with Pi or something)
4> Mem freq? (verify with AID64 benchmark for r/w speed - checking for mem errors does not do this)
5> latest bios
6> disable SLI... do you get the same FPS?
7> Switch off card 2 - same fps?
8> if you can make card 2 the primary card, test it. same FPS?
... if yes, change your sli bridge to any other - same FPS? (I know you get good FPS on single monitor, verify the bridge is at FULL bandwidth)

if you know how, disconnect all but one monitor; Downsample to 5760x1080 - same FPS?

If none of this works, I'm guessing the MB is borked.
\

any other trouble shooting "protocols" you (all) can think of? damn expensive rig - needs diagnosing.


----------



## devilhead

devilhead ----> 3930K @ 5.0 GHz ----> HD7970 ; 1295 / 1800 ----> 58.4 FPS ----> 2444


----------



## BoredErica

I only got 13.7fps on average with 4.6ghz 4670k, 1225mhz core clock/1500 memory clock on my 7970 ghz edition. I simply ticked 'extreme hd' preset. My fps are WAY lower than average compared to others with same GPU... I double checked in case I ran 1440p instead of 1080p but no, it says 1080p.

I can play Crysis 3 fine without MSAA on 1440p but I can't run this with any decent FPS. o.o Running newest beta drivers.

I had 23.5 fps average on Unigine Heaven, extreme preset, 9943 score for 3d Mark Performance preset...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wth? stock clocks (fresh OS, 320.49 or lower, only one OC software, verify OS with sfc /scannow) no AA and 28FPS? this is with the RIVE, a 3970X and 2 titans? somewhere you're dragging anchor. (duh)
> 
> Don't get mad... sorry, i'm not being pedantic but humor us:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1> did you force GEN 3 (wouldn't be this bad at Gen 2 tho)
> 2> MB has all aux power connected
> 3> CPU clock? (verify speed with Pi or something)
> 4> Mem freq? (verify with AID64 benchmark for r/w speed - checking for mem errors does not do this)
> 5> latest bios
> 6> disable SLI... do you get the same FPS?
> 7> Switch off card 2 - same fps?
> 8> if you can make card 2 the primary card, test it. same FPS?
> ... if yes, change your sli bridge to any other - same FPS? (I know you get good FPS on single monitor, verify the bridge is at FULL bandwidth)
> 
> if you know how, disconnect all but one monitor; Downsample to 5760x1080 - same FPS?
> 
> If none of this works, I'm guessing the MB is borked.
> \
> 
> any other trouble shooting "protocols" you (all) can think of? damn expensive rig - needs diagnosing
> 
> 
> .


No anger here.... All advice is welcome... the two tians are in MvFormula.

I'm going to print out this check-list, as it is by far the most information for troubleshooting iv'e seen/been given... +reps

1> did you force GEN 3 (wouldn't be this bad at Gen 2 tho) Yes. 3.0 8x times two.
2> MB has all aux power connected: No, going to see if i can hook up the extra 4pin power on my mobo, not sure if i have the right power supply cords(hx850)
3> CPU clock? (verify speed with Pi or something) 4.2 verified many places. Stable as a rock currently, after reformat.
4> Mem freq? (verify with AID64 benchmark for r/w speed - checking for mem errors does not do this) system ram? 1600 will dl and run bench. Ran memtest for hours, no faults.
5> latest bios GPU? or MOBO? Mobo is up2date. GPU is on stock bios'

The rest of this will take some time, draining and swapping. Will get in on it now...

6> disable SLI... do you get the same FPS?
7> Switch off card 2 - same fps?
8> if you can make card 2 the primary card, test it. same FPS?
... if yes, change your sli bridge to any other - same FPS? (I know you get good FPS on single monitor, verify the bridge is at FULL bandwidth)

How do i verify sli bridge bandwidth?

It is possible to run 2d surround with one card?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No anger here.... All advice is welcome... the two tians are in MvFormula.
> 
> I'm going to print out this check-list, as it is by far the most information for troubleshooting iv'e seen/been given... +reps
> 
> 1> did you force GEN 3 (wouldn't be this bad at Gen 2 tho) Yes. 3.0 8x times two.
> 2> MB has all aux power connected: No, going to see if i can hook up the extra 4pin power on my mobo, not sure if i have the right power supply cords(hx850)
> 3> CPU clock? (verify speed with Pi or something) 4.2 verified many places. Stable as a rock currently, after reformat.
> 4> Mem freq? (verify with AID64 benchmark for r/w speed - checking for mem errors does not do this) system ram? 1600 will dl and run bench. Ran memtest for hours, no faults.
> 5> latest bios GPU? or MOBO? Mobo is up2date. GPU is on stock bios'
> 
> The rest of this will take some time, draining and swapping. Will get in on it now...
> 
> 6> disable SLI... do you get the same FPS?
> 7> Switch off card 2 - same fps?
> 8> if you can make card 2 the primary card, test it. same FPS?
> ... if yes, change your sli bridge to any other - same FPS? (I know you get good FPS on single monitor, verify the bridge is at FULL bandwidth)
> 
> How do i verify sli bridge bandwidth?
> 
> It is possible to run 2d surround with one card?


you don't need to drain to test a single card, just disable sli

open afterburner and do a run of valley then exit it and screenshot afterburners monitor so we can see all the info's

we don't need to test surround at the moment as your single screen score is also low


----------



## Jpmboy

Sorry - I thought you were on the RIVE/3970x - my bad.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry - I thought you were on the RIVE/3970x - my bad.


=D no problem... If this problem persists i won't be waiting for Ivy-E. You probably have heard me dreaming about my re-build some where...

on to the numbers.

single monitor, SLI Disabled.





i'll be in the v form thread figuring out what the deal is with the extra 4pin power. I though it was for ln2 mode n stuff...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> =D no problem... If this problem persists i won't be waiting for Ivy-E. You probably have heard me dreaming about my re-build some where...
> 
> on to the numbers.
> 
> single monitor, SLI Disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be in the v form thread figuring out what the deal is with the extra 4pin power. I though it was for ln2 mode n stuff...


single card looks ok, when you run sli is your screen connected to your top card or the bottom like in this screenshot?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> single card looks ok, is the screenshot of afterbuner the single card run?


Yes, if you go full size you can see the #1 card is /afk

One monitor - SLI - forum settings.





(JP- new sli bridge)


----------



## Rbby258

what was your score on the old bridge, when you do single screen runs chose the extreme hd preset make it easier to compare

edit: assuming valley settings are equal to extreme hd preset your score looks fine


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, if you go full size you can see the #1 card is /afk
> 
> One monitor - SLI - fo
> (JP- new sli bridge)


Okay, good boost clocks and fps. Try surround, same BS?

And the sli disabled looks right, one card at idle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> when you do single screen runs chose the extreme hd preset make it easier to compare
> 
> ^^ this


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, good boost clocks and fps. Try surround, same BS?
> 
> And the sli disabled looks right, one card at idle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> when you do single screen runs chose the extreme hd preset make it easier to compare
> 
> ^^ this
> 
> 
> 
> the old and new bridge both result in equal scores. SLI is also fine.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, same BS.
> 
> I just ordered one of those evga g2 1300w psu's, and a watt-o-meter.
> 
> How do i test my other card without switching slots?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the old and new bridge both result in equal scores. SLI is also fine.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, same BS.
> 
> I just ordered one of those evga g2 1300w psu's, and a watt-o-meter.
> 
> How do i test my other card without switching slots?


so its fixed? 5000 score is fine


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> so its fixed? 5000 score is fine


huh? The 5,000k scores are from single monitor sli test. the above screenshot is score of 1200 in 3d surround. So, borked business as usual. Some one mentioned a bunk motherboard, going to try and research that.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> huh? The 5,000k scores are from single monitor sli test. the above screenshot is score of 1200 in 3d surround. So, borked business as usual. Some one mentioned a bunk motherboard, going to try and research that.


there's some sort of issue as im sure surround says a higher resolution than 1920x1080

also your screenshot would look like this in surround


----------



## Benjyyyy

Benjyyyy --- FX 4170 @ 4.2 Ghz ---- XFX Radeon 7870 ; 1000 / 1250 ---- 31.8 ---- 1330



Not really too sure how this stacks up with others at stock speed, I tried to overclock but found I was getting worse fps than at stock so I'm obviously doing something wrong.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> Benjyyyy --- FX 4170 @ 4.2 Ghz ---- XFX Radeon 7870 ; 1000 / 1250 ---- 31.8 ---- 1330
> 
> 
> 
> Not really too sure how this stacks up with others at stock speed, I tried to overclock but found I was getting worse fps than at stock so I'm obviously doing something wrong.


If you increase RAM too much it will start stuttering, thus lower fps and lower score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> huh? The 5,000k scores are from single monitor sli test. the above screenshot is score of 1200 in 3d surround. So, borked business as usual. Some one mentioned a bunk motherboard, going to try and research that.


Nah, man don't spend any cash just yet. You got surround setting wrong somewhere. See rbby's posted screen shot.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah, man don't spend any cash just yet. You got surround setting wrong somewhere. See *ribby's* posted screen shot.


lol


----------



## FtW 420

Not posting this for the list yet, pretty sure it can still improve after I sort out some issues.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> there's some sort of issue as im sure surround says a higher resolution than 1920x1080
> 
> also your screenshot would look like this in surround


Unigine has a 3x1 "monitor" setting, then the resolution to multiply. I'm using the in program F12 screenshot.

I'm not trying to be hostile. But this is what unigine shows me as resolutions.

(and remember, this isn't unigine only)

(heaven run)

(notice it shows "surround" as resolution)










If you wouldn't mind, as you seem to be benching on multi-monitor as well... What are you using to take that screenshot? Printscreen? Unigine built in? Fraps?

If this was only a problem in valley i would chalk it up to nubness, but this is across all applications. "Configure 3d surround" is the only 3d surround setting i know of.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not posting this for the list yet, pretty sure it can still improve after I sort out some issues.


thats sick score from single card....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Unigine has a 3x1 "monitor" setting, then the resolution to multiply. I'm using the in program *F12 screenshot*.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind, as you seem to be benching on multi-monitor as well... What are you using to take that screenshot? Printscreen? Unigine built in? Fraps?


What's odd is that your valley surround F12 shot is not the full screen... I know it's gonna be something simple. As the great Yogi said: "I always find what I lost in the last place I look".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not posting this for the list yet, pretty sure it can still improve after I sort out some issues.


This guy is from another planet... routine score on Krypton.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What's odd is that your valley surround F12 shot is not the full screen... I know it's gonna be something simple. As the great Yogi said: "I always find what I lost in the last place I look".


It absolutely makes no sense. 3d surround has no options besides turn it on and bezel correction ><

fraps screenshots all 3 monitors in unigine, but the ss is greater then 10mb

[/quote]

^^^ shows 5760x1080...

Even when i go to manually set the resolution in valley it wont let me go past

Yes, its possible im doing something wrong in valley i guess, still doesn't explain every other 3d program failing.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't think Skupples is setting up surround properly in Valley. I don't run surround so I don't know how but its definitely off...


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> Benjyyyy --- FX 4170 @ 4.2 Ghz ---- XFX Radeon 7870 ; 1000 / 1250 ---- 31.8 ---- 1330
> 
> 
> 
> Not really too sure how this stacks up with others at stock speed, I tried to overclock but found I was getting worse fps than at stock so I'm obviously doing something wrong.










that's a nice score and is on the better side not worst of all HD 7870s out there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It absolutely makes no sense. 3d surround has no options besides turn it on and bezel correction ><
> 
> fraps screenshots all 3 monitors in unigine, but the ss is greater then 10mb


^^^ shows 5760x1080...

Even when i go to manually set the resolution in valley it wont let me go past

Yes, its possible im doing something wrong in valley i guess, still doesn't explain every other 3d program failing.[/quote]

That's a good 3 screen score!! Your hardware is fine.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It absolutely makes no sense. 3d surround has no options besides turn it on and bezel correction ><
> 
> fraps screenshots all 3 monitors in unigine, but the ss is greater then 10mb


^^^ shows 5760x1080...

Even when i go to manually set the resolution in valley it wont let me go past

Yes, its possible im doing something wrong in valley i guess, still doesn't explain every other 3d program failing.[/quote]

65fps score is fine thats what 2 titans get


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^^ shows 5760x1080...
> 
> Even when i go to manually set the resolution in valley it wont let me go past
> 
> Yes, its possible im doing something wrong in valley i guess, still doesn't explain every other 3d program failing.


That's a good 3 screen score!! Your hardware is fine.







[/quote]

=P That was Rbby's run.

Here's my newest run... Seems re-installing unigine and using "system" monitor and res settings resulted in this (sware i already tried this)

Still, the massive loading skips/spikes persist. I'll take this as a win for now.





45 fps on max settings 8x AA. Still, massive lag spikes persist through the test, specially that big lightning strike in test 11, synced the time up with a huge valley in the hardware monitor.



definitely a step in the right direction. Though, this still doesn't really explain the terrible in game performance.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a good 3 screen score!! Your hardware is fine.


I think that was rbbys screenshot?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I think that was rbbys screenshot?


guys that wasn't my score i got it from another dual titan post


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Here's my newest run... Seems re-installing unigine and using "system" monitor and res settings resulted in this (sware i already tried this)
> ...
> Still, the massive loading skips/spikes persist. I'll take this as a win for now.
> ...
> definitely a step in the right direction. Though, this still doesn't really explain the terrible in game performance.


Hey... 99% utilization on the both of them... somethin's different!


----------



## Rbby258

maybe theres a power problem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's a good 3 screen score!! Your hardware is fine.


=P That was Rbby's run.

Here's my newest run... Seems re-installing unigine and using "system" monitor and res settings resulted in this (sware i already tried this)

Still, the massive loading skips/spikes persist. I'll take this as a win for now.

45 fps on max settings 8x AA. Still, massive lag spikes persist through the test, specially that big lightning strike in test 11, synced the time up with a huge valley in the hardware monitor.

definitely a step in the right direction. Though, this still doesn't really explain the terrible in game performance.[/quote]

*Okay, doh again re: rbby's score. BUT what you just posted is more of a LEAP than a step in the right direction. It's in your settings for sure. It's gonna be something simple, i'm tellinya*.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 45 fps on max settings 8x AA. Still, massive lag spikes persist through the test, specially that big lightning strike in test 11, synced the time up with a huge valley in the hardware monitor.


I'm guessing those two wide and deep dips down in utilization could completely account for the low avg fps and between those anomalies, the cards were performing as expected.

edit: the quotes are getting all mixed up


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm guessing those two wide and deep dips down in utilization could completely account for the low avg fps and between those anomalies, the cards were performing as expected.
> 
> edit: the quotes are getting all mixed up


Bwahaha, yea the quotes are all sorts of messed up... So, yeah 45fps with max settings 8xaa is nice and all, but i'm still crashing with in 10 minutes of any game =(, cpu back to default, still happening.

as to the power issue, next time i see my electrician company owning neighbor i'm going to ask him if he has a watt-o-meter... couldnt find one at home depot, lowes, radioshack, or any of the local hardware stores, so i had to order one and it wont be here till tuesday, along with my 1300w psu.

think i may add on some ram to that order, as iv'e been using this free 8gigs i got from newegg for 2 years now... lol (since i upgraded from SD in my celeron tower!)

last but not least... Crashes to black monitors is normally not a cpu crash right? cpu oc crashes normally result in bsod n such...


----------



## Jpmboy

Skup, next valley run, set up precisionX with the binary flags enabled so we can see if you are getting any pwer, volt, temp throttling. I think with an1150 oc on the cards you break 50 and put the hardware issue to bed.
As you are doing, work on the settings for your games. Good effort dude... At least its not the gear.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Bwahaha, yea the quotes are all sorts of messed up... So, yeah 45fps with max settings 8xaa is nice and all, but i'm still crashing with in 10 minutes of any game =(, cpu back to default, still happening.
> 
> as to the power issue, next time i see my electrician company owning neighbor i'm going to ask him if he has a watt-o-meter... couldnt find one at home depot, lowes, radioshack, or any of the local hardware stores, so i had to order one and it wont be here till tuesday, along with my 1300w psu.
> 
> think i may add on some ram to that order, as iv'e been using this free 8gigs i got from newegg for 2 years now... lol (since i upgraded from SD in my celeron tower!)
> 
> last but not least... Crashes to black monitors is normally not a cpu crash right? cpu oc crashes normally result in bsod n such...


Check event viewer for the last warning/error thing before blk sod. Download a copy of windows sdk, and/or their performance analysis tool kit. Its an OEM package that "certifies" the build as good-to-go. Get a few tools from "sysinternals" and

BlkSOD can be the gpus, or any number of things. For instance, in 3d mark, if i crash due to gpu OC, its a blkSOD or even a RED SOD! Have to hard reset.

Btw, i got a place on A1A in Boca. Stupid hot down there this time of year! No better in philly right now.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Btw, i got a place on A1A in Boca. Stupid hot down there this time of year! No better in philly right now.


lol i have a townhouse in boca and a apartment in hollywood, but im up in tallahassee now


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol i have a townhouse in boca and a apartment in hollywood, but im up in tallahassee now


theres a lot more people from tally than i thought that were into computers lol. this is why i love ocn.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> theres a lot more people from tally than i thought that were into computers lol. this is why i love ocn.


All of which are diehard Nvidia fans.

Also look at my singleGPU score in the leaderboards on here, how many 680s can you see scoring better than my 7970?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Check event viewer for the last warning/error thing before blk sod. Download a copy of windows sdk, and/or their performance analysis tool kit. Its an OEM package that "certifies" the build as good-to-go. Get a few tools from "sysinternals" and
> 
> BlkSOD can be the gpus, or any number of things. For instance, in 3d mark, if i crash due to gpu OC, its a blkSOD or even a RED SOD! Have to hard reset.
> 
> Btw, i got a place on A1A in Boca. Stupid hot down there this time of year! No better in philly right now.


Iv'e never had so many issues with any of my systems. Also my CPU is only stable under high OC/volts now, we all know what that means.









Swept off all of 320.49, reverted to 314.22. been much smoother since with no more random blksod @ stock gpu speeds.

Connected the 4 pin power thing. I'm pretty sure it's having zero effect on the "fix"

CPU is only stable at high OC/Voltage...







Load freezing still prevalent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol i have a townhouse in boca and a apartment in hollywood, but im up in tallahassee now


We just sold our townhouse down by fort lauderdale airport, figured we would get out before they finish the worlds second longest runway. We will be staying on pomp beach for a few months while we find a house out west...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> theres a lot more people from tally than i thought that were into computers lol. this is why i love ocn.


It's a College town. My whole family (accept me) graduated out of FSU, for generations. I only made it a year there...







My grandfather taught there, and we have a Classroom named after the family (planned in the new business wing, when ever they get around to building it)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> All of which are diehard Nvidia fans.
> 
> Also look at my singleGPU score in the leaderboards on here, how many 680s can you see scoring better than my 7970?


Nice! Back to posting scores/this being a unigine thread. sorry i usurped the thread. Thx for all the advice


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's a College town. My whole family (accept me) graduated out of FSU, for generations. I only made it a year there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather taught there, and we have a Classroom named after the family (planned in the new business wing, when ever they get around to building it)


Been here 18 years now after moving up from miami lol.

im working on construction of the johnson building at fsu now, maybe ill be building your familys classroom lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *Connected the 4 pin power thing. I'm pretty sure it's having zero effect on the "fix"*


skup - which 4 pin? blue or red below. anyway - I assume you're talking about the one circled in blue. 'C" (board shouldn;t boot without the EATX pair plugged in. If that's the one (c) your cards may have been somewhat starved.

no worries re: the thread - but this should be on the Titans owners thread...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, townhouses and get away apartments! We gots the high rollas up in here!







Wish I could get a second house but my little slice of the south Georgia coast will just have to do! What part of Hollywood you in, btw? I used to have a place in West Hollywood right off of the 101 and Sunset...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I only got 13.7fps on average with 4.6ghz 4670k, 1225mhz core clock/1500 memory clock on my 7970 ghz edition. I simply ticked 'extreme hd' preset. My fps are WAY lower than average compared to others with same GPU... I double checked in case I ran 1440p instead of 1080p but no, it says 1080p.
> 
> I can play Crysis 3 fine without MSAA on 1440p but I can't run this with any decent FPS. o.o Running newest beta drivers.
> 
> I had 23.5 fps average on Unigine Heaven, extreme preset, 9943 score for 3d Mark Performance preset...


Anybody answer my question please?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, your 7970 scores are way off in Valley and Heaven apparently. There are a ton of possible issues here, you need to narrow down the scope a bit if you want us to be able to help out. What other kinds of issues are you having if any?

For reference, here's my single 7970 score in Valley from the Titan vs 7970 comparison in my sig:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, townhouses and get away apartments! We gots the high rollas up in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could get a second house but my little slice of the south Georgia coast will just have to do! What part of Hollywood you in, btw? I used to have a place in West Hollywood right off of the 101 and Sunset...


Hollywood florida.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hollywood florida.










Lol, well, anybody else around here from West Hollywood, CALIFORNIA? Haha...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, your 7970 scores are way off in Valley and Heaven apparently. There are a ton of possible issues here, you need to narrow down the scope a bit if you want us to be able to help out. What other kinds of issues are you having if any?
> 
> For reference, here's my single 7970 score in Valley from the Titan vs 7970 comparison in my sig:


I don't have any problems I can see with my 7970 ghz edition. Plays Crysis, Skyrim with mods, etc, all fine. I measured my 3dMark 11 Performance Preset score of 9943 against others, it seems to be average. Somehow when I hit Unigine's benches, the crap hits the fan. I'm not quite sure why. It's not my overclock, I reset to default and got slightly worse performance. I'm not running out of ram, SSD is very fast... Ram is at 1866... CPU is overclocked to 4.6ghz but I don't see how overclocked CPU decreases FPS.

Maybe it's the beta drivers? :/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Try different drivers and a full removal and reinstall of the Unigine benches. That'd be my first step...


----------



## BoredErica

WOW. o.o

I just restarted my computer and my FPS went from 13.7 to 42.4. o.o

What 7970 did you have? I OC'ed my 7970 ghz to 1200/1600 and you etched out a faster score than me, impressive!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, townhouses and get away apartments! We gots the high rollas up in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could get a second house but my little slice of the south Georgia coast will just have to do! What part of Hollywood you in, btw? I used to have a place in West Hollywood right off of the 101 and Sunset...


Hollywod, FL


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 ---- 4770k @ 5.7GHz ---- gtx Titan @ 1515 / 1878 ---- 96.5 FPS ---- 4036


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 ---- 4770k @ 5.7GHz ---- gtx Titan @ 1515 / 1878 ---- 96.5 FPS ---- 4036


OMG !!!


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 ---- 4770k @ 5.7GHz ---- gtx Titan @ 1515 / 1878 ---- 96.5 FPS ---- 4036


Thats hurt. ....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 ---- 4770k @ 5.7GHz ---- gtx Titan @ 1515 / 1878 ---- 96.5 FPS ---- 4036


I'm tellinya... this is no big deal. A routine score on Krypton.









[simply amazing]


----------



## KaRLiToS

OMG

That is a real bencher.

killerclam, post your screenshot here, not in PM








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerclam*


----------



## BBEG

Go for triple digits!

Awesome score...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 ---- 4770k @ 5.7GHz ---- gtx Titan @ 1515 / 1878 ---- 96.5 FPS ---- 4036


Does extra voltage not help the memory clock? I think I've seen higher memory clocks in others' scores. Even mine can do 1877MHz in Valley.

Amazing score btw! Go for 100!


----------



## Baghi

There should be a Valley HOF like 3DMark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Does extra voltage not help the memory clock? I think I've seen higher memory clocks in others' scores. Even mine can do 1877MHz in Valley.
> Amazing score btw! Go for 100!


right - so

1202/1877 gets 82.3fps
my 1202/1777 gets 81.1 fps (not submitted)

00088.png 2090k .png file


Dude gets 96.5 fps ... LOL. Look at that PrecX gpu clock graph. poor PX doesn't know what's happening








Major gpu OC win.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> There should be a Valley HOF like 3DMark.


^^ this


----------



## pharma57

@FtW 420

Nice GPU score! Are you on Air or Water for your GPU?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @FtW 420
> 
> Nice GPU score! Are you on Air or Water for your GPU?


ln2, or dry ice


----------



## revro

is he running water cooling? or liquid nitrogen? i know i know, he is using gummy juice








wau

best
revro


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> is he running water cooling? or liquid nitrogen? i know i know, he is using gummy juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wau
> 
> best
> revro


nitrogen or dry ice


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right - so
> 
> 1202/1877 gets 82.3fps
> my 1202/1777 gets 81.1 fps (not submitted)
> 
> 00088.png 2090k .png file
> 
> 
> Dude gets 96.5 fps ... LOL. Look at that PrecX gpu clock graph. poor PX doesn't know what's happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major gpu OC win.


I never said it wasn't a win. I just wanted to know whether or not extra voltage helped memory clocks at all, because it doesn't seem like it did (at least in his case) since 1877 is attainable even with 1.212v on air.

I honestly don't get why all on a sudden you are trying to prove something (what exactly is it?) and are posting scores. I'm confused.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, well, anybody else around here from West Hollywood, CALIFORNIA? Haha...












Just slightly less glam.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I never said it wasn't a win. I just wanted to know whether or not extra voltage helped memory clocks at all, because it doesn't seem like it did (at least in his case) since 1877 is attainable even with 1.212v on air.
> 
> I honestly don't get why all on a sudden you are trying to prove something (what exactly is it?) and are posting scores. I'm confused.


if it'll do 100, he'll figure it out.







it's a very long way from 81/82 to 96.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> nitrogen or dry ice


maybe super cooled kryptonite... who needs deliding with super cooled kryptonite


----------



## Baghi

Guys, he's using FtW cooling solution 2013 edition.


----------



## Rangerjr1

FTW too stronk ban from thread pls.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Does extra voltage not help the memory clock? I think I've seen higher memory clocks in others' scores. Even mine can do 1877MHz in Valley.
> 
> Amazing score btw! Go for 100!


The memory hasn't been modded yet, so still at stock volts. I'll probably mod the memory when I redo the zombie board, the epower is getting too much vdroop so going to try something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @FtW 420
> 
> Nice GPU score! Are you on Air or Water for your GPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> ln2, or dry ice


It is ln2, but not very cold. It was running about -25° because it would bug out & lose display by about -30°.

Still hoping for more with better modding!


----------



## lilchronic

i hope he dont beat my sli score lol ...... if he does then im gettin new cards and i might just have to try this mod stuff on my 670's


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i hope he dont beat my sli score lol ...... if he does then im gettin new cards and i might just have to try this mod stuff on my 670's


incredible how close he is to doing that with a single gk110, everything about the system is insanely maxed out but still, the crux of it is what that gk110 is doing


----------



## FtW 420

That's another 300 points, I'll have to fire up the rework station again...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That's another 300 points, I'll have to fire up the rework station again...


good cause i cant wait to buy a 780 lightning


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Read the rules before posting please* (FORM / VALID SCREENSHOT)

*GREAT SCORE EVERYONE*

627 entries / 88 setups out of competition









/ Any mistakes: Don't forget to tell me !!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if it'll do 100, he'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a very long way from 81/82 to 96.


Agreed.

I still don't get why you posted those numbers at different memory clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The memory hasn't been modded yet, so still at stock volts. I'll probably mod the memory when I redo the zombie board, the epower is getting too much vdroop so going to try something else.


Then I guess much of the show is still left! Can't wait to see the scores with a higher memory clock!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Agreed.
> I still don't get why you posted those numbers at different memory clocks.


The memory clock ftw reported is in the range of mere mortals, ie not yet modded, the GPU clock was not. That's all. Dont think too hard about it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 ---- 4770k @ 5.7GHz ---- gtx Titan @ 1515 / 1878 ---- 96.5 FPS ---- 4036


Been a while since I checked this thread. Bravo good sir, that is simply amazing!

I sold my Titan, so I will be trying my luck with a 780 Classified or Lightning.

If I only had the guts to do this with my Titan instead of selling.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> good cause i cant wait to buy a 780 lightning


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Been a while since I checked this thread. Bravo good sir, that is simply amazing!
> 
> I sold my Titan, so I will be trying my luck with a 780 Classified or Lightning.
> 
> If I only had the guts to do this with my Titan instead of selling.


I changed my mind about the Titan FtW, there was a lot of vdroop with the epower board.
So I started the process of making a Titan Lightning.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I changed my mind about the Titan FtW, there was a lot of vdroop with the epower board.
> So I started the process of making a Titan Lightning.


DAMN!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I changed my mind about the Titan FtW, there was a lot of vdroop with the epower board.
> So I started the process of making a Titan Lightning.


Wth... is that some sort of titan-ftw-lightning frankenboard?


----------



## skupples

I think he cut the power section off his 680 lightning to put it on his titan.


----------



## Jpmboy

It really is frankenTitan. Does this guy have orbs of steel or what.... Takes a dremel tool to his $1000 GPU.

Like the guy who first went into the garage, put his new 3770k in a vise and hit it with a hammer.

That's why OCN is best.


----------



## BBEG

Holy Christ. You know a man's confident in his skills when...


----------



## marc0053

My best attempt for GTX Titan sli on air


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I changed my mind about the Titan FtW, there was a lot of vdroop with the epower board.
> So I started the process of making a Titan Lightning.


What Dafaq!! You are a crazy man.


----------



## ValSidalv21

*ValSidalv21 --- i7-3770 @ 3.4 Ghz ---- GTX 780 ; 1189 / 1753 ---- 75.2 FPS ---- 3145*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> My best attempt for GTX Titan sli on air


great score! nice job unlinking the cards - not easy


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, well, anybody else around here from West Hollywood, CALIFORNIA? Haha...


I go to UCLA, so right on Sunset Blvd


----------



## pharma57

Suggestion for your graphs ... it would be useful to see graphs comparing ASIC quality to benchmark scores. You could also show the results across different brands, within a particular brand and within models. I've seen some cards that are great OC'ers show average ASIC quality and cards with high ASIC cards that struggle to get high benchmark scores. It would also be interesting to see how volts come into play -- is there a trend regarding ASIC quality and maximum overvoltage allowed, etc...

I think it would definitely be an interesting statistic to graph.


----------



## strong island 1

Been playing around with my 780 Classified and I just got my highest score with a new bios. I got the evbot coming tommorrow so I hope this score will go higher.

strong island 1 --- i7 3930k @ 5.0ghz ---- GTX 780 Classified; 1359mhz Core / 7450 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 84.5 ---- Score 3535


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Been playing around with my 780 Classified and I just got my highest score with a new bios. I got the evbot coming tommorrow so I hope this score will go higher.
> 
> strong island 1 --- i7 3930k @ 5.0ghz ---- GTX 780 Classified; 1359mhz Core / 7450 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 84.5 ---- Score 3535


nice score







i cant wait to get the 780 lightning when it comes out


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait to get the 780 lightning when it comes out


once I get the evbot I will know if the classified allows higher than 1.35v. If so it might be able to allow more voltage than the lightning.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> once I get the evbot I will know if the classified allows higher than 1.35v. If so it might be able to allow more voltage than the lightning.


lol with that score im very tempted to get the classy







hope u can get more than 1.35v that might be the game changer for me

lol if ftw420 beats my sli 670's any time soon with his titan i just might have to get the 780 classy .........then learn how to volt mod and hard mod my 670's









^^^had to add this in for FTW


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol with that score im very tempted to get the classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope u can get more than 1.35v that might be the game changer for me


I tracked it and it should be here in about 8 hours. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The memory clock ftw reported is in the range of mere mortals, ie *not yet modded*, the GPU clock was not. That's all. Dont think too hard about it.


Did not know that until FTW told me. That is why I was asking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Been playing around with my 780 Classified and I just got my highest score with a new bios. I got the evbot coming tommorrow so I hope this score will go higher.
> 
> strong island 1 --- i7 3930k @ 5.0ghz ---- GTX 780 Classified; 1359mhz Core / 7450 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 84.5 ---- Score 3535


What voltage are you running on that card? Does it really allow 1.35v with just software overvolting?

Congrats btw! Really nice score!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol with that score im very tempted to get the classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope u can get more than 1.35v that might be the game changer for me
> 
> lol if ftw420 beats my sli 670's any time soon with his titan i just might have to get the 780 classy .........then learn how to volt mod and hard mod my 670's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^had to add this in for FTW


Just got the Titan Lightning done



We'll find out in the next couple days if it can take on the sli 670s.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just got the Titan Lightning done
> 
> 
> 
> We'll find out in the next couple days if it can take on the sli 670s.


should have put some stuff in the vmod section


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just got the Titan Lightning done
> 
> 
> 
> We'll find out in the next couple days if it can take on the sli 670s.


I recommend 1.2v max for 24/7 operation so that chip don't degrade.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I recommend 1.2v max for 24/7 operation so that chip don't degrade.


i was thinking 1.6v


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Did not know that until FTW told me. That is why I was asking.
> What voltage are you running on that card? Does it really allow 1.35v with just software overvolting?
> 
> Congrats btw! Really nice score!


Well I don't have a volt meter but I think it's easy to tell when your card gets extra volts. Even though the voltage doesn't report right in precision the power percentage does. Even with small volt increases the power percentage goes up very high. Plus on that run I was hitting 90c because I don't have a block yet. I'm willing to bet a lot of money that it goes up to 1.35v. That's the max with software. My evbot will be here today and I will see if I can get any higher.

Also I found my max core clock with 1.2v and I was getting artifacting like crazy. My max was 1241 at 1.2v. Now I was able to bench Valley at 1359 with no artifacting so I know that the software overvoltage works. I gained about 150 on the core after maxing it out.

Plus it allows to overvolt memory to 1.8v. I am game stable right now at 7000mhz which I think is really great. With a couple in sli and 7000mhz memory with the huge bus these cards are beasts. I am having so much fun with this card for days now and I still haven't even opened my second. That's how much fun I am having. My last few cards I found the max overclock in like 15min because of the voltage limitation, with this card I can keep on pushing it and finding new limits. I am so happy I bought them. I lost a lot selling my titans but this card is already faster than both my titans. I'm just hoping the evbot doesn't dissapoint me. I hope it allows over 1.35v. I hope they didn't do something to the firmware or something. I will let you guys know.

I also got a reply from Kingpin and he said he heard in a few days there will be a special bios for the classy that will allow us "to get the most out of them". We will see what happens..


----------



## BBEG

I'm trying very hard to be satisfied with my voltage locked 680s and you guys are making that challenging. That 780 Classy is especially tempting, but I'm not sure about trading SLI in for one 780.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I'm trying very hard to be satisfied with my voltage locked 680s and you guys are making that challenging. That 780 Classy is especially tempting, but I'm not sure about trading SLI in for one 780.


I'm hoping I can go a little higher tonight when I get off work.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> should have put some stuff in the vmod section


I have some pics saved, just want to test it & see if it lives first. Ran into a couple disaster on this job, including ripping off inductor pads & shorting half the memory controller.
After finishing resistances look normal, but have to get a waterblock on it & give it some power to really see.
Putting a block on it now...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have some pics saved, just want to test it & see if it lives first. Ran into a couple disaster on this job, including ripping off inductor pads & shorting half the memory controller.
> After finishing resistances look normal, but have to get a waterblock on it & give it some power to really see.
> Putting a block on it now...


Please no... I want to see some Titan Lightning numbers! *FINGERSCROSSED*


----------



## KedarWolf

From ValleyOC
yOC?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">ValleyOC

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AORy68RxuJFdSQTLyrTVg9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink

3820 I7 at 4.625 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI GTX 680 4GB/OC running at core 1246, memory 1750 at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.


----------



## mxthunder

updating my score:

form has been re-filled out. gained 2.7fps from driver tweaks as listed in OP

mxthunder --- i5 2500k @ 4.8ghz ---- GTX 580 SLI; 1012mhz Core / 2055 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 80.7 ---- Score 3377


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Please no... I want to see some Titan Lightning numbers! *FINGERSCROSSED*


Looks like it's going to take a while if the Lightning zombie can work. The card powered up without letting the smoke out, but is underpowered.
There is a protection somewhere on the lightning PWM I have to try to find & disconnect...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updating my score:
> 
> form has been re-filled out. gained 2.7fps from driver tweaks as listed in OP


580's still hanging around Titan territory. Very nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like it's going to take a while if the Lightning zombie can work. The card powered up without letting the smoke out, but is underpowered.
> There is a protection somewhere on the lightning PWM I have to try to find & disconnect...


That sucks. Maybe you will have a solution soon. Good luck.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Suggestion for your graphs ... it would be useful to see graphs comparing ASIC quality to benchmark scores. You could also show the results across different brands, within a particular brand and within models. I've seen some cards that are great OC'ers show average ASIC quality and cards with high ASIC cards that struggle to get high benchmark scores. It would also be interesting to see how volts come into play -- is there a trend regarding ASIC quality and maximum overvoltage allowed, etc...
> 
> I think it would definitely be an interesting statistic to graph.


Great idea.

But it is a little late to do so, next Unigine Valley version, I will do it.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, townhouses and get away apartments! We gots the high rollas up in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could get a second house but my little slice of the south Georgia coast will just have to do! What part of Hollywood you in, btw? I used to have a place in West Hollywood right off of the 101 and Sunset...


Can't picture u in West Hollywood. lol. When were you there? I spent sometime there in early to mid 2000, around la cienega & 3rd. Must be quite a change to move to around Savanah (nice spot by the way)

Anyway, don't fret over your Titans. Just sell em and get the lightnings or classy's, which is probably what u r gonna do anyway







if u don't need the 6gb, and u can't have fun with your hobby (unlocked voltage, old school overclocking, ya know







) then move on bud


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I was there in 2002, was definitely a change up from southern Georgia! Will probably end up with the Lightnings in the end as I don't run surround and don't really need the 6GB of memory. We'll see...


----------



## thestache

4770K at 4600mhz and 1.4v
GTX Titan at 1202mhz and memory 7204mhz with engineering BIOS 130% power target.

79.4 FPS
3322 Score


----------



## thestache

...and again with driver tweaks.

4770K at 4600mhz and 1.4v
GTX Titan at 1202mhz and memory 7204mhz with engineering BIOS 130% power target.

82 FPS
3431 Score


----------



## FtW 420

Top ten, nice!

I was benching firestrike extreme with the 7970 tonight & ran valley as well.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Top ten, nice!
> 
> I was benching firestrike extreme with the 7970 tonight & ran valley as well.


Knew my card had it in it.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I was benching firestrike extreme with the 7970 tonight & ran valley as well.


After seeing all these GK110, that score looks terrible even with such massive overclock.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Well I don't have a volt meter but I think it's easy to tell when your card gets extra volts. Even though the voltage doesn't report right in precision the power percentage does. Even with small volt increases the power percentage goes up very high. Plus on that run I was hitting 90c because I don't have a block yet. I'm willing to bet a lot of money that it goes up to 1.35v. That's the max with software. My evbot will be here today and I will see if I can get any higher.
> 
> Also I found my max core clock with 1.2v and I was getting artifacting like crazy. My max was 1241 at 1.2v. Now I was able to bench Valley at 1359 with no artifacting so I know that the software overvoltage works. I gained about 150 on the core after maxing it out.
> 
> Plus it allows to overvolt memory to 1.8v. I am game stable right now at 7000mhz which I think is really great. With a couple in sli and 7000mhz memory with the huge bus these cards are beasts. I am having so much fun with this card for days now and I still haven't even opened my second. That's how much fun I am having. My last few cards I found the max overclock in like 15min because of the voltage limitation, with this card I can keep on pushing it and finding new limits. I am so happy I bought them. I lost a lot selling my titans but this card is already faster than both my titans. I'm just hoping the evbot doesn't dissapoint me. I hope it allows over 1.35v. I hope they didn't do something to the firmware or something. I will let you guys know.
> 
> I also got a reply from Kingpin and he said he heard in a few days there will be a special bios for the classy that will allow us "to get the most out of them". We will see what happens..


90c even with the ACX cooler? This is what I was afraid of. It will probably make it impossible to run it even at 1.35v unless the card is put under water.
So the max voltage for the core is 1.35v and for the memory it is 1.8v with just the software overvolting (is that even possible? I had no idea)? How high does it go with the evbot?

At this rate you'll probably be competing with FTW's zombified Titan. Would really like to see some Valley numbers with the highest clocks you can get with the evbot.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 90c even with the ACX cooler? This is what I was afraid of. It will probably make it impossible to run it even at 1.35v unless the card is put under water.
> So the max voltage for the core is 1.35v and for the memory it is 1.8v with just the software overvolting (is that even possible? I had no idea)? How high does it go with the evbot?
> 
> At this rate you'll probably be competing with FTW's zombified Titan. Would really like to see some Valley numbers with the highest clocks you can get with the evbot.


Honestly you wouldn't want to be running 1.35v on air. It's a lot of extra voltage for an already very big and very power hungry chip.

But I'm soo keen to see more on these things, if the GTX 780 I got to try and it's 3GB frame buffer handles 4K simulations well I might be interested, even letting go of the GTX Titan and future ones but only if they are consistently faster of course.


----------



## Born2rade

BoRn2RaDe

Core i7 930 @ 4.2ghz ---- 7970 Sapphire OC ; 1150 / 1500 ----49.9 FPS ----

Catalyst 13.2


----------



## devilhead

devilhead ---- 3930k @ 5.0GHz ---- HD 7970 @ 1350 / 1805 ---- 59.9 FPS ---- 2508

just 0.1 fps left to 60







will be done in next couple days


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ---- 3930k @ 5.0GHz ---- HD 7970 @ 1350 / 1805 ---- 59.9 FPS ---- 2508
> 
> just 0.1 fps left to 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be done in next couple days


Great score, faster than any GXT 770 so far


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ---- 3930k @ 5.0GHz ---- HD 7970 @ 1350 / 1805 ---- 59.9 FPS ---- 2508
> 
> just 0.1 fps left to 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be done in next couple days


Nice run pal


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 90c even with the ACX cooler? This is what I was afraid of. It will probably make it impossible to run it even at 1.35v unless the card is put under water.
> So the max voltage for the core is 1.35v and for the memory it is 1.8v with just the software overvolting (is that even possible? I had no idea)? How high does it go with the evbot?
> 
> At this rate you'll probably be competing with FTW's zombified Titan. Would really like to see some Valley numbers with the highest clocks you can get with the evbot.


well at 100% fan and 1.35v I could keep it around 75c. But when I was closing precision x and doing runs it was getting up to 90c. I think 1.35v - 1.4v is the limit on the air cooler. The HC blocks aren't out yet. I might try a universal block.

Ya software overvoltage goes to 1.35v and 1.8 memory. On the evbot device the voltage goes up to 1.8v. I have no clue if that's possible but it is selectable. I am going to do some runs at 1.4v tonight when I am done working and I will post in here the results.

I just checked and on the evbot it looks like memory volts can go to 2.0v. Is that even safe? I have no clue but this is crazy. There are 2 other types of voltages on the evbot also PEXVDD which I think is the pcie lane voltage and ocp. The evbot can hook up to 4 gpus at once and change voltages on the fly. probably even during a benchmark which could be pretty cool. For $50 it was certainly worth it.

Also the Classified has another header next to the evbot header which hooks up a bunch of wires for reading voltages. I ordered a multi meter and the voltage header so I can confirm the actual voltages.


----------



## eXXon

Just hit 40fps with my trusty 580 on air (GB W3)

eXXon===2500k @ 4.5GHz==Gigabyte Windforce 3 GTX580 OC==Core 932MHz, Memory 2004MHz (stock), 1.162v==40 FPS ===Score 1675


----------



## devilhead

Thnks KaRLiToS and Mydog







but my 7970 after 1320 on core begins to have artifacts, i can imagine how it looks on 1400 - like a movie Matrix


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Just hit 40fps with my trusty 580 on air (GB W3)
> 
> eXXon===2500k @ 4.5GHz==Gigabyte Windforce 3 GTX580 OC==Core 932MHz, Memory 2004MHz (stock), 1.162v==40 FPS ===Score 1675


Nice. Love seeing more 580 action in here.
That is the third highest single 580 score in this thread I think


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well at 100% fan and 1.35v I could keep it around 75c. But when I was closing precision x and doing runs it was getting up to 90c. I think 1.35v - 1.4v is the limit on the air cooler. The HC blocks aren't out yet. I might try a universal block.
> 
> Ya software overvoltage goes to 1.35v and 1.8 memory. On the evbot device the voltage goes up to 1.8v. I have no clue if that's possible but it is selectable. I am going to do some runs at 1.4v tonight when I am done working and I will post in here the results.
> 
> I just checked and on the evbot it looks like memory volts can go to 2.0v. Is that even safe? I have no clue but this is crazy. There are 2 other types of voltages on the evbot also PEXVDD which I think is the pcie lane voltage and ocp. The evbot can hook up to 4 gpus at once and change voltages on the fly. probably even during a benchmark which could be pretty cool. For $50 it was certainly worth it.
> 
> Also the Classified has another header next to the evbot header which hooks up a bunch of wires for reading voltages. I ordered a multi meter and the voltage header so I can confirm the actual voltages.


75c at 100% at 1.35v sounds impressive to me. I struggle to keep my Titan below 80c with 85% fan even at 1.162v.

Is it possible to overvolt the memory and core separately with different values? So what am I overvolting when I move the voltage slider to the right in AB?
Also, if it is possible to overvolt the memory and core separately, is it possible only for voltage unlocked cards or is it possible even on a Titan?

Overclocking the Classified sounds really fun! Enjoy!


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> After seeing all these GK110, that score looks terrible even with such massive overclock.


lolll yeah to a certin extent i will have to agree with you ---but rome was not built in a day ..every gpu acts differently --the stock bios that comes with the gigabyte wf wont allow u do much --but the modded bios leads to some potential in over clocking em happy with it .

over the week end will try out the rev 2.0 bios uploaded by sky and see what scores a single 780 can come out with


----------



## Avonosac

Makes me want to throw my 580 HydroGen in and see what I can get xD


----------



## Liqu1dShadow




----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well at 100% fan and 1.35v I could keep it around 75c. But when I was closing precision x and doing runs it was getting up to 90c. I think 1.35v - 1.4v is the limit on the air cooler. The HC blocks aren't out yet. I might try a universal block.
> 
> Ya software overvoltage goes to 1.35v and 1.8 memory. On the evbot device the voltage goes up to 1.8v. I have no clue if that's possible but it is selectable. I am going to do some runs at 1.4v tonight when I am done working and I will post in here the results.
> 
> I just checked and on the evbot it looks like memory volts can go to 2.0v. Is that even safe? I have no clue but this is crazy. There are 2 other types of voltages on the evbot also PEXVDD which I think is the pcie lane voltage and ocp. The evbot can hook up to 4 gpus at once and change voltages on the fly. probably even during a benchmark which could be pretty cool. For $50 it was certainly worth it.
> 
> Also the Classified has another header next to the evbot header which hooks up a bunch of wires for reading voltages. I ordered a multi meter and the voltage header so I can confirm the actual voltages.


Closing down precision should not increase your temps. Are you making sure that both cards are set to manual fan control and not auto? If it is left on auto the fans will go to default speeds when closed. I always close Precision X when testing in valley and I set the fans manually to 100% and they stay that way. But not if I set the fan curve to 100% at say 70c and leave it on auto fan control and close it down. It will revert to stock fan profile. Also older drivers will make the fans act a bit odd I found. I ran 320.11 and 314.22 and the fans would not respond as fast as they did with 320.18, 320.49 and now 326.01.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Closing down precision should not increase your temps. Are you making sure that both cards are set to manual fan control and not auto? If it is left on auto the fans will go to default speeds when closed. I always close Precision X when testing in valley and I set the fans manually to 100% and they stay that way. But not if I set the fan curve to 100% at say 70c and leave it on auto fan control and close it down. It will revert to stock fan profile. Also older drivers will make the fans act a bit odd I found. I ran 320.11 and 314.22 and the fans would not respond as fast as they did with 320.18, 320.49 and now 326.01.


cool thanks for that. I did still have it on auto.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> cool thanks for that. I did still have it on auto.


When benching, 100% fan is the way to go when shooting for max clocks.

Winter is always more fun for benching air cooled cards, take the rig outside or turn off the furnace & throw all the windows open & let it rip!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> When benching, 100% fan is the way to go when shooting for max clocks.
> 
> Winter is always more fun for benching air cooled cards, take the rig outside or turn off the furnace & throw all the windows open & let it rip!


I know about this!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> When benching, 100% fan is the way to go when shooting for max clocks.
> 
> Winter is always more fun for benching air cooled cards, take the rig outside or turn off the furnace & throw all the windows open & let it rip!


What happened is I got really used to the titans. When they first came out everyone was saying that the fan was actually hurting the overclocking performance and using up too much power so we should run the fan at lower speeds. So i got in that mind set the past couple months. Now I am always thinking that but I guess it's not really true at least for the 780.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> What happened is I got really used to the titans. When they first came out everyone was saying that the fan was actually hurting the overclocking performance and using up too much power so we should run the fan at lower speeds. So i got in that mind set the past couple months. Now I am always thinking that but I guess it's not really true at least for the 780.


Ah, when I got my Titan I don't think I kept the stock cooler on for more than a few hours, went straight to water. The fan does have some effect on the volt-locked cards, but shouldn't be an issue on the no-reference with more power.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just did a valley run to see how far a can push my 750 watts PSU,while running 780 sli with some overclock........


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Didn't burn the house down eh?

Nice score.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Didn't burn the house down eh?
> 
> Nice score.


Not yet...lol...


----------



## managerman

Lots of benching tonight..thought it would be good to make an entry here....Still more headroom....and this was without any tweaks...

-M

managerman----4770k @5,0Ghz---TRI SLI GTX 780 SC ACX----1176/6800----159,0 FPS----SCORE 6652


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Lots of benching tonight..thought it would be good to make an entry here....Still more headroom....and this was without any tweaks...
> 
> -M
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As I posted in the 780 club, how did you score 10fps higher than me with lower core AND memory clocks and a 4770k?


----------



## managerman

As I posted over in 780 club.....

IDK....A couple of thoughts:

1.) Haswell 4770k / Z87 may have optimizations that x79 does not???
2.) Memory is @2400mhz 10-12-12-31 2T??
3.) GPU's running higher core clocks than what Precision is reporting??
4.) I am running 326.19 beta drivers??
5.) Valley Benchmark optimized for Haswell?

I would like to know why too.....

Once I get these on water I am going to try the modded bios and see what happens..

BTW...Jameswalt1...Your rig is sweet.....nicely done...

-M


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> As I posted in the 780 club, how did you score 10fps higher than me with lower core AND memory clocks and a 4770k?


Driver tweaks?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> As I posted over in 780 club.....
> 
> IDK....A couple of thoughts:
> 
> 1.) Haswell 4770k / Z87 may have optimizations that x79 does not???
> 2.) Memory is @2400mhz 10-12-12-31 2T??
> 3.) GPU's running higher core clocks than what Precision is reporting??
> 4.) I am running 326.19 beta drivers??
> 5.) Valley Benchmark optimized for Haswell?
> 
> I would like to know why too.....
> 
> Once I get these on water I am going to try the modded bios and see what happens..
> 
> BTW...Jameswalt1...Your rig is sweet.....nicely done...
> 
> -M


Hmmmmm great score, But you'll have to provide valid screenshot though, a screenshot in the second sequence of the Valley Bench if you can, with the rocks and trees during the day.

The data is not so much offset from the rest.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hmmmmm great score, But you'll have to provide valid screenshot though, a screenshot in the second sequence of the Valley Bench if you can, with the rocks and trees during the day.
> 
> The data is not so much offset from the rest.


Ok..I will during my next benchmarking session...thanks.

-M


----------



## Jameswalt1

I just don't see how he can score 10fps higher with lower clocks all-round. In the 780 club thread he posted a firestrike result with 6,000 higher GPU score than mine also, again with lower clocks all-round. doesn't add up.

Don't get me wrong - I'm not hatin'







If they're legit scores, that's awesome, but they don't make sense - at all.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I just don't see how he can score 10fps higher with lower clocks all-round. In the 780 club thread he posted a firestrike result with 6,000 higher GPU score than mine also, again with lower clocks all-round. doesn't add up.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm not hatin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're legit scores, that's awesome, but they don't make sense - at all.


You forgot to mention the plx chip. 780's are ballin' we have to get use to competition, specially since they get lots of volts to play with.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I just don't see how he can score 10fps higher with lower clocks all-round. In the 780 club thread he posted a firestrike result with 6,000 higher GPU score than mine also, again with lower clocks all-round. doesn't add up.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm not hatin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're legit scores, that's awesome, but they don't make sense - at all.


Maybe because nvidia results are most correlated with gpu mem clock and he's running higher mem clocks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

He's got 780's as well...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Maybe because nvidia results are most correlated with gpu mem clock and he's running higher mem clocks.


Except he wasn't. He was running +440 memory and +50 core. I was running +600 memory and +115 core with the modded bios.

(the chart shows something different, I must have given the wrong memory clock when I entered the form, but even if that was the case ~100 higher memory clock wouldn't provide 10fps)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well, all setups are different and produce different results. 10 FPS is a little suspicious I will grant you but it is not at all unusual for people with identical hardware to have differences in bench scores. What is a little more unbelievable to me is how close he is to Vega's Titans at similar clock speeds. We all know that the 780 needs to be clocked at least 100 or so MHz higher than the Titan to match it...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, all setups are different and produce different results. 10 FPS is a little suspicious I will grant you but it is not at all unusual for people with identical hardware to have differences in bench scores. What is a little more unbelievable to me is how close he is to Vega's Titans at similar clock speeds. We all know that the 780 needs to be clocked at least 100 or so MHz higher than the Titan to match it...


Yeah I can believe a 1-3fps difference, but I don't believe 10fps with lower clocks. Not to mention the fact that I used a 3930k at 5.1 and my runs were totally maxed gpu, modded bios runs that took several crashes to achieve the highest score I could. Then he is able to just knock out 10fps higher on stock bios with lower clocks. No way.

Also the 3dmark firestrike gpu score he had was 32k, 6k higher than mine, again with lower clocks and about 3k higher than the average Tri-Titan gpu score in the Firestrike hall of fame on 3dmarks website.

I stress again that I'm not hating, I just find it suspicious.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Agreed. He shouldn't be tying Vega's Titans at similar clock speeds I wouldn't think...


----------



## drdreey

drdreey / [email protected] / GTX 780 SC [email protected] / 80,0FPS / score 3348


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You forgot to mention the plx chip. 780's are ballin' we have to get use to competition, specially since they get lots of volts to play with.


Haswell with PLX chips will not beat a i7 3930k.(SB-E)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Except he wasn't. He was running +440 memory and +50 core. I was running +600 memory and +115 core with the modded bios.
> 
> (the chart shows something different, I must have given the wrong memory clock when I entered the form, but even if that was the case ~100 higher memory clock wouldn't provide 10fps)


Just give me the correct memory clock and I'll fix it tonight.









Sorry to say this but I also think it's suspecious.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Agreed. He shouldn't be tying Vega's Titans at similar clock speeds I wouldn't think...


All,

Those are legit scores....I will rerun a bunch of benchmarks tonight and repost.

-M


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> All,
> 
> Those are legit scores....I will rerun a bunch of benchmarks tonight and repost.
> 
> -M


If legit, good luck getting through this


----------



## pharma57

I believe they are legit scores as well. I'm tempted to try a tri-sli with 2 Classy's and 1 SC ACX before I sell my 780 SC ACX's.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Agreed. He shouldn't be tying Vega's Titans at similar clock speeds I wouldn't think...


This^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> drdreey / [email protected] / GTX 780 SC [email protected] / 80,0FPS / score 3348


Nice score!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You forgot to mention the plx chip. 780's are ballin' we have to get use to competition, specially since they get lots of volts to play with.


The pex8747 will not improve benchmark scores unless the pcie lanes are completely saturated AND split below 8x. And then it adds around 100ns latency. Cant do better than native 16/8/8, or even 8/8/8


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Except he wasn't. He was running +440 memory and +50 core. I was running +600 memory and +115 core with the modded bios.
> 
> (the chart shows something different, I must have given the wrong memory clock when I entered the form, but even if that was the case ~100 higher memory clock wouldn't provide 10fps)


no, but coughing might. Maybe its like watching paint dry. Its faster when you don't watch.


----------



## muhd86

gtx 760 tri sli ----if only i could go higher on the core ---damn voltages wont stick----again some crap feature added by gigabyte can any one help .
any thing above 30% of set on the core will lead to a driver re set ---voltage in oc guru u can crank up but they wont stick hence i cant over clock more .

i need a bios update which will allow more volts as sky did with bios of gtx 780 .

[img=http://s17.postimg.org/hpgvqwmij/00009.jpg]


----------



## Avonosac

The hardware on your 760's might be voltage locked.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The hardware on your 760's might be voltage locked.


yeah cursed thing --gigabyte always does this ---u have to some how bios flash the gpus to get them to unlock the voltages--this is just a bad karma ..


----------



## muhd86




----------



## eXXon

eXXon ==== 3930K @ 4830MHz/1.46v (on air) ==== 2x 780s @ Core 1163MHz / Memory 6600MHz ===== FPS 125.3 == Score 5244.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Btw, this is the score I got with my 24/7 OC for the CPU (4515MHz/1.36v) & same exact setup as above except for CPU speed:


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*


That is not bad at all for $750 worth of video cards.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is not bad at all for $750 worth of video cards.


thanks ...which drivers should i try out --ones which over all improve performance rather then to degrade it ...

if only i can get some extra volts i can over clock higher ---but for now i cant ---


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> thanks ...which drivers should i try out --ones which over all improve performance rather then to degrade it ...
> 
> if only i can get some extra volts i can over clock higher ---but for now i cant ---


Which drivers are you using? I would just use the newest beta's from Nvidia.com.


----------



## BBEG

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- Reference GTX 680 SLI ; 1306 / 7220 & 1280 / 7012 --- 99.3 FPS --- 4155



*Finally* got my cards to behave in SLI at their respective best clocks. I'm still pretty sure I can break 100 with some fine-tuning.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- Reference GTX 680 SLI ; 1306 / 7220 & 1280 / 7012 --- 99.3 FPS --- 4155
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally* got my cards to behave in SLI at their respective best clocks. I'm still pretty sure I can break 100 with some fine-tuning.


are you cards overclocked to the same oc on both cards 1306/7220mhz?

my 670 FTW's @1306/7220mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy (2) - 3930K - 4.7GHz - sli titans - 1176/3580 - 94.2 - 3940 - 1440p



finally got a firmware for this 4K monitor, will now do 1440P









Curious - with this rig, I'm better off just pushing the performance slider to performance. When I mess around with aero, NVCP setting like in the tweaks section, it just tends to hang up more often in valley. Anyway, good fun.


----------



## managerman

KaRLiToS,

Ok...Fired the system up on the bench again tonight.....Increased core to +55....Best score yet...Also a valid screenshot this time...(I took 5 of them...only posting one..) Filled out a new submission.

-M

managerman----4770k @5,0Ghz---TRI SLI GTX 780 SC ACX----1176/6800----160,4 FPS----SCORE 6713


----------



## pharma57

Excellent score managerman!! I was hoping you'd increase the core!








And you're not even using a Modded vbios....







If not too much trouble what is the ASIC of your cards?


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Excellent score managerman!! I was hoping you'd increase the core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're not even using a Modded vbios....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not too much trouble what is the ASIC of your cards?


Thanks!!









Correct...no modded vbios...yet! That is next as soon as I get these beasts on water...









ASIC numbers:

Card 1: 71.4
Card 2: 63.4
Card 3: 73.2

-M


----------



## pharma57

I use the TI vbios mod with my 780sc acx's -- he used an original 780 sc acx bios for the mod -- definitely one to consider!

Congrats again on the fantastic score!


----------



## friskiest

*friskiest --- i7 2700K @ 5,2 GHz --- GTX 780 --- 1202MHz / 1567MHz --- 72,8 --- 3046*



- This is using the TI bios, at 1.212v.
- Card is watercooled.
- +313 core
- +130 mem
- GPUZ/Valley report 1214 core.
- PrecisionX reports 1202 core.

At +313 core, my memory OCs like a soggy hotdog. If I leave core at stock, memory has been pushed past +600 with no issues - _is that really normal?_


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Definitely overclocking the core will affect the memory OC though how much is up to each individual card. They're all different...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> KaRLiToS,
> 
> Ok...Fired the system up on the bench again tonight.....Increased core to +55....Best score yet...Also a valid screenshot this time...(I took 5 of them...only posting one..) Filled out a new submission.
> 
> -M
> 
> managerman----4770k @5,0Ghz---TRI SLI GTX 780 SC ACX----1176/6800----160,4 FPS----SCORE 6713


Your score seems to be a little high for your setup, but I will leave it to Karlitos to sort out.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Your score seems to be a little high for your setup, *but I will leave it to Karlitos to sort out*.


Nooooooooooooo







Don't leave that to me









I hate doing this, I also have hard time believing it. Especially that score with stock BIOS, *REALLY* hard to believe.

I will update tomorrow after more investigation


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate doing this, I also have hard time believing it. Especially that score with stock BIOS, *REALLY* hard to believe.
> 
> I will update tomorrow after more investigation (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Karlitos,

All I know is that It is a real score....It is legit...I'm not sure what else I have to do to prove it.......I'll be glad to give you any other info you need. I have been building machines and overclocking since the 300A and the Riva TNT...and I have posted on these and other forums many times before....why would I want to deceive anyone here? I am just real excited about this new build and wanted to share.

I look forward to hearing from you tomorrow.

Thanks,

-M

P.S. I wish there was someone else with a similar setup that could help corroborate my results..


----------



## pharma57

I think you're probably the first to do tri-sli eVGA 780 SC ACX on air. My highest sli Valley score was 5506, 131.6 fps using the same cards as you. I wonder if a 30 fps gain is unreasonable by adding another card? I think scaling alone would give him at least that many additional fps.


----------



## skupples

Anyone else noticing allot of interesting scores coming out of 4770k Haswell builds?


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Bump
Sorry folks for the inconvenience caused earlier but the thread is now live once more.
Please however, do not discuss what happened here earlier and stick to the topic. Mxthunder is now our new OP.


----------



## criminal

Strong Island moving into top three single gpu score with his 780 Classified! Nice!


----------



## mxthunder

Haswell CPU's are def posting some interesting results.

If anyone's personal score its not reflected correctly in the OP or a post with an update up to this point has not been added, please let me know.


----------



## Krayge

My first ever entry to the Valley benchmark thread with my shiny new 780 Classified.









Krayge ---- i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 Classified; 1359Mhz Core / 7538 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 82.3 ---- Score 3446

Additional Info:-
> AIR Cooled
> Using GTX Classified Voltage Controller Software with NVVDD 1.35v, FBVDD 1.8v, PEXVDD 1.114v
> Windows 8 Pro (64-bit)


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> My first ever entry to the Valley benchmark thread with my shiny new 780 Classified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krayge ---- i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 Classified; 1359Mhz Core / 7538 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 82.3 ---- Score 3446
> 
> Additional Info:-
> > AIR Cooled
> > Using GTX Classified Voltage Controller Software with NVVDD 1.35v, FBVDD 1.8v, PEXVDD 1.114v
> > Windows 8 Pro (64-bit)


1359 Core.....................oh my impressive.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Haswell CPU's are def posting some interesting results.
> 
> If anyones score does not look correct, or a post with an update up to this point has not been added, please let me know.


Oh nice the op looks decent now, very readable. GL with running this, hope all goes well.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Haswell CPU's are def posting some interesting results.
> 
> If anyones score does not look correct, or a post with an update up to this point has not been added, please let me know.


I am still suspect of managerman's tri-sli 780 score. He is scoring really close to CallSignVega's tri-sli Titan score and his 780's are not even overclocked very high.


----------



## strong island 1

Thanks a lot for adding me and taking over mxthunder. I was so excited to get into the top 3 I'm glad to see the thread back.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Your score seems to be a little high for your setup, but I will leave it to Karlitos to sort out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't leave that to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate doing this, I also have hard time believing it. Especially that score with stock BIOS, *REALLY* hard to believe.
> 
> I will update tomorrow after more investigation


to me it does look legit have a look here The following Hacker Factor blog entries provide additional information regarding image analysis and photo forensics:

those tools won't lie, or you must be a Mater Photoshop to trick it. not just a PC user doing some bench.









do some reading here too


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Oh nice the op looks decent now, very readable. GL with running this, hope all goes well.


Not sure if serious. We lost some of the best information on this Forum with best OC comparison graphs on the entire internet since it was taken from such a big pool of users. I'm disappointed greatly.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> My first ever entry to the Valley benchmark thread with my shiny new 780 Classified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krayge ---- i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 Classified; 1359Mhz Core / 7538 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 82.3 ---- Score 3446
> 
> Additional Info:-
> > AIR Cooled
> > Using GTX Classified Voltage Controller Software with NVVDD 1.35v, FBVDD 1.8v, PEXVDD 1.114v
> > Windows 8 Pro (64-bit)


updated spreadsheet, may take a few minutes to showup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks a lot for adding me and taking over mxthunder. I was so excited to get into the top 3 I'm glad to see the thread back.


no problem


----------



## cokker

New score and card









cokker --- i5 2500k / 4.5GHz --- GTX 760 Gamer --- 1306 Core / 7008 Memory --- Avg. FPS 48.0 --- Score 2010


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Not sure if serious. We lost some of the best information on this Forum with best OC comparison graphs on the entire internet since it was taken from such a big pool of users. I'm disappointed greatly.


Just spend 2 seconds of your life and read the leaderboards can easily see the same data. The 400 graphs half of them not even fitting on my forum preference sucked if you was new or had already seen them or didn't need to see them. If we have graphs only have one.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> My first ever entry to the Valley benchmark thread with my shiny new 780 Classified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Krayge ---- i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 Classified; 1359Mhz Core / 7538 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 82.3 ---- Score 3446
> 
> Additional Info:-
> > AIR Cooled
> > Using GTX Classified Voltage Controller Software with NVVDD 1.35v, FBVDD 1.8v, PEXVDD 1.114v
> > Windows 8 Pro (64-bit)


I actually just went and broke my own personal best a few moments ago by upping the memory offset another +50 and adjusting the NV Control Panel slider to Performance. Not sure why on earth I hadn't adjusted this sooner. Anyway, new best!









Krayge ---- i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 Classified; 1359Mhz Core / 7638 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 84.6 ---- Score 3540


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> I actually just went and broke my own personal best a few moments ago by upping the memory offset another +50 and adjusting the NV Control Panel slider to Performance. Not sure why on earth I hadn't adjusted this sooner. Anyway, new best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krayge ---- i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 Classified; 1359Mhz Core / 7638 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 84.6 ---- Score 3540


Wow... you walked over the max OC of most Titans sir ! Impressive score indeed. That's crazy.


----------



## rdr09

mxthunder,

thanks for taking the thread. i asked the former owner to remove my entry but may have been missed. i do not own that 7950 anymore, so please go ahead and delete it please.

thanks,

rdr09


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> to me it does look legit have a look here The following Hacker Factor blog entries provide additional information regarding image analysis and photo forensics:
> 
> those tools won't lie, or you must be a Mater Photoshop to trick it. not just a PC user doing some bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do some reading here too


I am not stating he is cheating purposely, but something just seems off. There are anomalies that can and have happened with the Valley benchmark. If he had three highly clocked classifieds, I could see him getting this score and even beating tri-sli Titans. But he is beating the next best 780 tri-sli setup by 11 fps.

Again, something does not seem right. Also, I have no dog in this race, so I have nothing to lose or gain by his score being legit or not.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am not stating he is cheating purposely, but something just seems off. There are anomalies that can and have happened with the Valley benchmark. If he had three highly clocked classifieds, I could see him getting this score and even beating tri-sli Titans. But he is beating the next best 780 tri-sli setup by 11 fps.
> 
> Again, something does not seem right. Also, I have no dog in this race, so I have nothing to lose or gain by his score being legit or not.


What about drivers? Maybe he's using a different version better optimized for tri 780's. not sure if that's been mentioned but just my thoughts.


----------



## devilhead

devilhead ---- i7 3930K @ 5.0GHz ---- HD7970; 1355Mhz Core / 1805Mhz Memory ---- Avg. FPS 60.2 ---- Score 2517


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am not stating he is cheating purposely, but something just seems off. There are anomalies that can and have happened with the Valley benchmark. If he had three highly clocked classifieds, I could see him getting this score and even beating tri-sli Titans. But he is beating the next best 780 tri-sli setup by 11 fps.
> 
> Again, something does not seem right. Also, I have no dog in this race, so I have nothing to lose or gain by his score being legit or not.


I didn't say that you said that's it not legit. I just quote what I thought it should be quoted. So no offence no no one. Capish.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What about drivers? Maybe he's using a different version better optimized for tri 780's. not sure if that's been mentioned but just my thoughts.


I guess it is possible. It is our job as a community to police these tyoe of threads, because what is the point if we let certain scores slide that seem off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I didn't say that you said that's it not legit. I just quote what I thought it should be quoted. So no offence no no one. Capish.


No offense taken.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am not stating he is cheating purposely, but something just seems off. There are anomalies that can and have happened with the Valley benchmark. If he had three highly clocked classifieds, I could see him getting this score and even beating tri-sli Titans. But he is beating the next best 780 tri-sli setup by 11 fps.
> 
> Again, something does not seem right. Also, I have no dog in this race, so I have nothing to lose or gain by his score being legit or not.


When I get a chance I will rerun the benchmark and video tape the whole run.....They are real results...

-M


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> to me it does look legit have a look here The following Hacker Factor blog entries provide additional information regarding image analysis and photo forensics:
> 
> those tools won't lie, or you must be a Mater Photoshop to trick it. not just a PC user doing some bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do some reading here too


That tool is utterly useless for detecting image manipulation.

Videocardz.com has used it in the past on images that looked fine when checked out with that tool but turned out to be fakes. Like the original Titan PCB pics or the latest 9970 pics posted a couple of months ago.

Just wanted to point out, carry on


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That tool is utterly useless for detecting image manipulation.
> 
> Videocardz.com has used it in the past on images that looked fine when checked out with that tool but turned out to be fakes. Like the original Titan PCB pics or the latest 9970 pics posted a couple of months ago.
> 
> Just wanted to point out, carry on


it shows if things have been edited


----------



## lilchronic

what happened to the chart with all the scores, i cant see it. will that be added back with all the graphs?
probably can leave the graphs out, took up a lot of space and i never paid attention to them anyway


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what happened to the chart with all the scores, i cant see it. will that be added back with all the graphs?
> probably can leave the graphs out, took up a lot of space and i never paid attention to them anyway


It is there.... try a different browser.


----------



## lilchronic

google chrome and firefox i cant see the chart but internet explorer i can see it









edit: scratch that it works with firefox and internet explorer but google chrome dosnt work


----------



## signalpuke

I can see it fine on chrome.
Where are the screenshots saved?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I can see it fine on chrome.
> Where are the screenshots saved?


thats just great! lolz this is guna drive me crazy


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am still suspect of managerman's tri-sli 780 score. He is scoring really close to CallSignVega's tri-sli Titan score and his 780's are not even overclocked very high.


I believe it's legitimate. All you have to do is look at his equally impressive 3DMark 2013 score ... hard to suspect a verified 3D score.


----------



## mxthunder

all updated again.
give a few minutes for the refresh.
I will try to update once per day going forward. will have to see how it goes


----------



## pharma57

pharma57 ---- i7 3960X ---- GTX 780 SLI --- 1346MHz / 1760MHz --- 137,3 --- 5745

eVGA 780 Classifieds on Air

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/6b1d.png/


----------



## signalpuke

When you press F12, what directory are the screenshots saved in?


----------



## FtW 420

For me in win 7 the path is C:\users\myusername\valley\screenshots


----------



## mxthunder

its all in the OP

C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> When you press F12, what directory are the screenshots saved in?


C:\Users\%username%\Valley


----------



## signalpuke

Thank you both








Will submit mine tomorrow when I am back in the office.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am not stating he is cheating purposely, but something just seems off. There are anomalies that can and have happened with the Valley benchmark. If he had three highly clocked classifieds, I could see him getting this score and even beating tri-sli Titans. But he is beating the next best 780 tri-sli setup by 11 fps.
> 
> Again, something does not seem right. Also, I have no dog in this race, so I have nothing to lose or gain by his score being legit or not.


Actually, with a 5 GHz Haswell and it's increased IPC it is possible. You see, with 3-way GPU setup's doing the 1080P benchmark, the GPU's will rarely if ever be maxed out during the run. So CPU matters more than the GPU. Valley may like Haswell IPC enough to give it a bit of a boost over old Sandy Bridge. When the GPU's are more at their limit, say in the Surround monitor test, the Titan's would pull away slightly.

But then again, Valley handles 3-4 GPU setups especially on the NVIDIA side really poorly. 4-Way Titan runs are completely crippled and are about the same speed as 2-way SLI with horrible stutter. I blame NVIDIA's poor SLI profile for Valley which they've decided to not fix apparently.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ---- i7 3930K @ 5.0GHz ---- HD7970; 1355Mhz Core / 1805Mhz Memory ---- Avg. FPS 60.2 ---- Score 2517


Nice! It isn't easy to get 2500+ with a 7970, good stuff!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> pharma57 ---- i7 3960X ---- GTX 780 SLI --- 1346MHz / 1760MHz --- 137,3 --- 5745
> 
> eVGA 780 Classifieds on Air
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/6b1d.png/


Also very nice!


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ---- i7 3930K @ 5.0GHz ---- HD7970; 1355Mhz Core / 1805Mhz Memory ---- Avg. FPS 60.2 ---- Score 2517


This is very respectable given the age of the architecture. Nice work!


----------



## Krayge

Another breakthrough just before heading to bed.

Same settings used as my previous Valley benchmark except this time completed under Windows 7 instead of Windows 8, also using the newest 326.41 Beta Driver.

Can't wait to put this card underwater, pretty sure this card still has more to give.









Krayge ---- i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 Classified; 1359Mhz Core / 7638 Memory ---- Avg. FPS 85.0 ---- Score 3557


----------



## pharma57

Way to go Krayge!







Very impressive score!!


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> When I get a chance I will rerun the benchmark and video tape the whole run.....They are real results...
> 
> -M


Ok...Here is my new run...and the best so far!









managerman ---- i7 4770K @ 5.0GHz ---- TRI-SLI EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX; 1176 Mhz Core (+55) / 6880 Mhz Memory (+440) ---- Avg. FPS 160.7 ---- Score 6724



And as promised....here is the Youtube Link to a video of the entire benchmark run:






(Sorry for all the background noise...that is my 2 room air conditioners running at full blast to keep the room 75F!)

Enjoy!

-M


----------



## pharma57

Keep it up Managerman! You are really tempting me to try TRI-SLI with 2 classifieds and 1 sc acx!









If only I could get my room to 75F ....







I need a meat locker!


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Keep it up Managerman! You are really tempting me to try TRI-SLI with 2 classifieds and 1 sc acx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I could get my room to 75F ....


Thanks!!! I am so tempted to use the EVGA step up program to step up all three of my SC ACX's to classifieds..........Must resist....

-M


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Ok...Here is my new run...and the best so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> managerman ---- i7 4770K @ 5.0GHz ---- TRI-SLI EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX; 1176 Mhz Core (+55) / 6880 Mhz Memory (+440) ---- Avg. FPS 160.7 ---- Score 6724
> 
> 
> 
> And as promised....here is the Youtube Link to a video of the entire benchmark run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for all the background noise...that is my 2 room air conditioners running at full blast to keep the room 75F!)
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -M


Well you can't argue with that. Nice work Mgrman.







Any plans to put the 3 cards under water?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> If only I could get my room to 75F ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a meat locker!


Meat locker... lol, half tempted to cart my rig to work and dump it in the server room for some proper benching!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Thanks!!! I am so tempted to use the EVGA step up program to step up all three of my SC ACX's to classifieds..........Must resist....
> 
> -M


You can't stepup to Classifieds unfortunately.









Good job with the score. Sorry, was not trying call your character out and it was nothing personal. Valley has shown to have strange results sometimes. Great score!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- Titan SLI, 1189/3576 --- 94.2 --- 3940 *1440p*


*If I'm not mistaken all the 1440P entries in the table are with 8x AA, 4K with 4xAA*


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- SLI Titan -- 1176/3553 -- 56.8 -- 2378 *4k with 4xAA*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ---- i7 3930K @ 5.0GHz ---- HD7970; 1355Mhz Core / 1805Mhz Memory ---- Avg. FPS 60.2 ---- Score 2517


that 7970 is screaming!! nice!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I guess it is possible. It is our job as a community to police these tyoe of threads, because what is the point if we let certain scores slide that seem off?
> No offense taken.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That tool is utterly useless for detecting image manipulation.
> 
> Videocardz.com has used it in the past on images that looked fine when checked out with that tool but turned out to be fakes. Like the original Titan PCB pics or the latest 9970 pics posted a couple of months ago.
> 
> Just wanted to point out, carry on


That's good to know , I had put a bit of fate on this tools but after you post meh, what should we use to check image photoshoped than?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> pharma57 ---- i7 3960X ---- GTX 780 SLI --- 1346MHz / 1760MHz --- 137,3 --- 5745
> 
> eVGA 780 Classifieds on Air
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/6b1d.png/


nice score
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Ok...Here is my new run...and the best so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managerman ---- i7 4770K @ 5.0GHz ---- TRI-SLI EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX; 1176 Mhz Core (+55) / 6880 Mhz Memory (+440) ---- Avg. FPS 160.7 ---- Score 6724
> 
> 
> 
> And as promised....here is the Youtube Link to a video of the entire benchmark run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for all the background noise...that is my 2 room air conditioners running at full blast to keep the room 75F!)
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -M


Hey OP just slap his score in the first page 0.04 more FPS compared with his last bench









PS: I still thinking a lot result on this bench thread is faked. this is why I never got attached here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> PS: I still thinking a lot result on this bench thread is faked. this is why I never got attached here.


any particular reason you suspect this thread/benchmark as opposed to Heaven 4 or any other?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any particular reason you suspect this thread/benchmark as opposed to Heaven 4 or any other?


no particular reason, to me the best validate is online. when unigine decide to adopt the online validation than will be a different story. why not catzilla? it has online validation


----------



## Gabrielzm

[/IMG]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> no particular reason, to me the best validate is online. when unigine decide to adopt the online validation than will be a different story. why not catzilla? it has online validation


Online validation is nice but is not bulletproof. Even 3dmark had problems recently. For a couple of weeks weird scores were validated and I guess after inspection by 3dmark were removed from the rank... Here is something I had just because was the screenshot of my benchmark (Bazoo). Notice that the the two first are really off and were latter removed.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any particular reason you suspect this thread/benchmark as opposed to Heaven 4 or any other?
> 
> 
> 
> no particular reason, to me the best validate is online. when unigine decide to adopt the online validation than will be a different story. why not catzilla? it has online validation
Click to expand...

There is a Catzilla thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1340046/post-your-catzilla-scores


----------



## mxthunder

OK, all should be updated! Nice progress tonight guys! Making me want a shiny new titan/780 or two to play with!

We have a tie for first place in the TRI gpu section!


----------



## Masta Squidge

surround should include portrait resolution as well, 3240x1920. Same resolution as 5760x1080, I am not going to reconfigure everything and break my neck trying to set it up lol

Back with results, assuming my pc doesn't start on fire, in a few minutes.


----------



## Masta Squidge

And here it is.


----------



## skyn3t

What?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 
> And here it is.


Wut?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There is a Catzilla thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1340046/post-your-catzilla-scores


Thread is dead


----------



## Masta Squidge

What do you mean what?


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke ---- i7 3820 / 4.8GHz ---- GTX Titan / 1266MHz / 1627MHz --- 78.2 --- 3270
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2854/9405221793_0fbcd5dc82_o.jpg


Spoiler: screenshot














Seems low to me compared to most of the others.
What are the tweaks talked about in the first post?
*"Allowed optimisations:
Driver settings finetuning.
Tesselation tweaking.
Minimal OS optimisation"*
Are there settings in nVidiaCP that I should change?
nm, found some here http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/5040_40#post_20077470


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke ---- i7 3820 / 4.8GHz ---- GTX Titan / 1266MHz / 1627MHz --- 80.6 --- 3374

Just ran it again with those CP tweaks mentioned.

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5449/9405348917_652d36ec13_o.jpg


Spoiler: screenshot


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke ---- i7 3820 / 4.8GHz ---- GTX Titan / 1266MHz / 1627MHz --- 80.6 --- 3374
> 
> Just ran it again with those CP tweaks mentioned.
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5449/9405348917_652d36ec13_o.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot


Good score. Is your memory topped out? Valley really likes memory overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> no particular reason, to me the best validate is online. when unigine decide to adopt the online validation than will be a different story. why not catzilla? it has online validation


as mentioned, on-line validation is not "tamper proof". Futuremark's "invalid driver" a marginal thing. So... yeah, no particular reason, I guess.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke ---- i7 3820 / 4.8GHz ---- GTX Titan / 1266MHz / 1627MHz --- 80.6 --- 3374
> 
> Just ran it again with those CP tweaks mentioned.
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5449/9405348917_652d36ec13_o.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot


Depending on which bios you are using, check your clock sped with PrecX or GPUz. 1266MHz on a titan is ... uh... "fantastic".


----------



## signalpuke

That is why I think there is a problem with it...I have to push it so damn far, and even then I don't get the same scores as others.
More than likely the issue is operator head space and timing








I am compiling all of my benches here, and updating them as I get better scores. You can see my CPUz/GPUz settings there for confirmation. I have gone higher than 1266, but at the expense of ram clocking. This current setting seems to be giving me the best results.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1412989/sg10-popped-my-cherry-build/0_40#post_20483440


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> That is why I think there is a problem with it...I have to push it so damn far, and even then I don't get the same scores as others.
> More than likely the issue is operator head space and timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am compiling all of my benches here, and updating them as I get better scores. You can see my CPUz/GPUz settings there for confirmation. I have gone higher than 1266, but at the expense of ram clocking. This current setting seems to be giving me the best results.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1412989/sg10-popped-my-cherry-build/0_40#post_20483440


best titan gpu clock I've seen so far! the difference in score for this bench is your memory clock. you'll probably do better with like 1189 or 1176 gpu and 3500 mem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is.


yo - those vert panels look great!


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best titan gpu clock I've seen so far! the difference in score for this bench is your memory clock. you'll probably do better with like 1189 or 1176 gpu and 3500 mem.


Thanks for the tip, I will see how it does.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK, all should be updated! Nice progress tonight guys! Making me want a shiny new titan/780 or two to play with!
> 
> We have a tie for first place in the TRI gpu section!


thanks for taking this on! And for a timely grab of the dataset!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is.


I will accept it because its the same number of raw pixels like you stated.

Could you please put the data line in the post so I can add it when I do the next update?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yo - those vert panels look great!


Would be better if I got rid of the bezels.

39" 4k is on my must have list as soon as it is available.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I will accept it because its the same number of raw pixels like you stated.
> 
> Could you please put the data line in the post so I can add it when I do the next update?


I will have to remember to do that when I get home.


----------



## Jpmboy

Actually, are any of you guys wondering why there is such a poor effect of gpu clock with nvidia in this bench? The scatter plots we had from fewness Really reveal this effect. with amd, the clock/fps relationships make sense, for nvidia it just does not... Unless someone wants to posit that with gk110 the gpu is far from saturated at 1080p so its clock speed has little impact... Or maybe the drivers need some serious work? The slope of the scatter plot essentially provides the "impact factor".

I have these somewhere... But if fewness is still around, a refresh of that data set with 780s may clean up the apparent poor gpu clock dependency... Or not.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Gabrielzm --- 3930k @ 4.7Ghz --- Titan SLI @ 1150 mhz core 3444 memory --- FPS --- 129.3


Ps- Never known how to report the memory clock, if mhz above specs, total clock or GPU-Z like style... I can edit this latter if someone point the correct way.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I will see how it does.


Check your true core clock with HWinfo or PrecisionX. Valley usually report clock speeds in a unreliable way due to boost. Unless you are using your card(s) on custom Bios I think... In my case for example I am running both cards with hydo copper BIOS in which boost is enable. The true clocks are 1150 mhz but valley report like 1351 mhz


----------



## h2spartan

h2spartan---- i7 3770k @ 4.1GHz ---- GTX Titan / 1228MHz / 1727MHz --- 82.3 --- 3445


----------



## h2spartan

I'm sure i can push this titan even more....but I'll wait until I get my wc'ing setup complete and then I'll do the same for my cpu which is currently at a mediocre 4.1.ghz. This'll do for now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm sure i can push this titan even more....but I'll wait until I get my wc'ing setup complete and then I'll do the same for my cpu which is currently at a mediocre 4.1.ghz. This'll do for now.


Nice! What mV was that 1288 run?


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm sure i can push this titan even more....but I'll wait until I get my wc'ing setup complete and then I'll do the same for my cpu which is currently at a mediocre 4.1.ghz. This'll do for now.


Great score, and yes, more under water Titans please.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Check your true core clock with HWinfo or PrecisionX. Valley usually report clock speeds in a unreliable way due to boost. Unless you are using your card(s) on custom Bios I think... In my case for example I am running both cards with hydo copper BIOS in which boost is enable. The true clocks are 1150 mhz but valley report like 1351 mhz


Valley, GPU-z, invidiainspector, etc all report the same thing. I only have one card. If you want a larger size of the pic, copy/pasta url in new tab. They are all 1440p

signalpuke - i7 3820 @ 4.835GHz - GTX Titan (06G-P4-2790-KR)

3DMark11 Performance - *P15168*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945058


Spoiler: screenshot















3DMark11 Extreme -*X6236*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6944485


Spoiler: screenshot















3DMark Firestrike -*10918*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1015394


Spoiler: screenshot


----------



## signalpuke

I am using the computer linked in my signature.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! What mV was that 1288 run?


Thx! I put it all the way to the max...1.21v, although I haven't tried running it at those speeds on a lower voltage. I think I'll worry about all that once under water.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best titan gpu clock I've seen so far! the difference in score for this bench is your memory clock. you'll probably do better with like 1189 or 1176 gpu and 3500 mem.


Best score for me is still using +390MHz GPU and +250MHz memory.


----------



## mxthunder

OK all should be updated with the exception of masta squidge because of the missing data line


----------



## Masta Squidge

Edit. Just checked format, cant even do it from my phone so it will have to wait.

Guessing at what I need to post here... titan at 1149 mhz 1,212mv , 3770k at 4.5ghz.
BIOS is naennon's 145% one. Not at home to give you anything more specific.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Valley, GPU-z, invidiainspector, etc all report the same thing. I only have one card. If you want a larger size of the pic, copy/pasta url in new tab. They are all 1440p
> 
> signalpuke - i7 3820 @ 4.835GHz - GTX Titan (06G-P4-2790-KR)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark11 Performance - *P15168*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945058
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark11 Extreme -*X6236*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6944485
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike -*10918*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1015394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot


very nice! ty for the screenshots.


----------



## signalpuke

No worries. I update them in my build thread, they are in the second post. I actually just beat my Firestrike score, and set a new personal record for clocking this card, see below








I use precision X, only for storing the data. inspector won't save, but if I open precision, and set those values, then the computer will start with them.
svl7 will confirm if anyone has doubt.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1016224
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2886/9411539664_a17b2ce800_o.jpg


----------



## Masta Squidge

Updated now that I am at home:

Masta Squidge --- 3770K / 4.5ghz --- 1x GTX Titan, 1149 / Shaders / 6804 --- 38.6 --- 1614

Maybe I just can't see it, but shouldn't there be different charts for each screen setup?

Like, one for single monitors, one for surround, and different ones for multi-gpus, like a certain other thread was?



Previously I did not have any OC on my memory. Well, +100. At +400 now.


----------



## signalpuke

Only reason I took a picture of it is because it froze there. I had a good 30 seconds before my screen turned into a checker board.










Spoiler: yo dawg, I heard you like counting pixels


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Updated now that I am at home:
> 
> Masta Squidge --- 3770K / 4.5ghz --- 1x GTX Titan, 1149 / Shaders / 6804 --- 38.6 --- 1614
> 
> Maybe I just can't see it, but shouldn't there be different charts for each screen setup?
> 
> Like, one for single monitors, one for surround, and different ones for multi-gpus, like a certain other thread was?
> 
> 
> 
> Previously I did not have any OC on my memory. Well, +100. At +400 now.


there are tabs for the monitor/resolution setups.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Oh, well... I can't scroll sideways and the page never goes wide enough thanks to being on surround portrait.

It is a huge PITA to navigate it, and right now... I can't even see it anyways. Just a blank section in the post.

EDIT: Now I got it, just had to log into my google account apparently.

Gonna make an attempt to run single screen 1080p now.


----------



## signalpuke

Is this easier to see?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEtHVEpQMkxMdHpaaUw3UExoWnpvdEE&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Masta Squidge

Easier to manage by far, yes.

extreme HD 1080p preset, same info as above:

Masta Squidge --- 3770K / 4.5ghz --- 1x GTX Titan, 1149 / Shaders / 6804 --- 77.7 --- 3253


----------



## skupples

wrong picture, brb.

Also, I think my score of 65.8 is not an hd extreme run either.

(thx squidge, and no i think that run was no ssaa)


----------



## Masta Squidge

You mean ultra with 4x aa?


----------



## skupples

Skupples --- 3570k / 4.4ghz --- 2x GTX TITAN, 1,100 core / 2688 / 6206 --- 48.4 --- 2040



OK so, from what i can tell the 65.8fps multi-monitor run they have me down for is NOT an HD preset run, its a 4x run.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Maybe I just can't see it, but shouldn't there be different charts for each screen setup?
> 
> Like, one for single monitors, one for surround, and different ones for multi-gpus, like a certain other thread was?


In OP the tabs are on top of the spreadsheet.


----------



## SeekerZA

SeekerZA --- 2500K / 5.0GHz --- 1 X GTX780, 1267 / Shaders / 7220 --- 75 --- 3139


----------



## SeekerZA

Hitting pt and thats causing my core to throttle


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Hitting pt and thats causing my core to throttle


getta new bios!


----------



## mxthunder

all updated except for skupples. cant find the post # where you had originally submitted that score, but its numbers are way more in line with the rest of the multi monitor data. not sure what to do


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> all updated except for skupples. cant find the post # where you had originally submitted that score, but its numbers are way more in line with the rest of the multi monitor data. not sure what to do


well... i would remove that 65.8 score... after retesting the only way i get that score is under 8x AA...

Also, my new post is much more in line with scores, soo... yeah... remove the 65.8

the only other data is the person with sandy-e at the same score of 65.8

I my self find it hard to believe my 3570k and two titans pulls the same score of an oc'd sandy-e.

edit: post 6729 isn't even a post from me... going to chalk it up to user error of the previous thread host. R.I.P.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Is this easier to see?
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEtHVEpQMkxMdHpaaUw3UExoWnpvdEE&output=html&widget=true


This guy needs to go in the first post for sure.

Way easier to use.


----------



## SeekerZA

Made a CPU clock mistake. Rectified in post.

Also GPU shows i have a TITAN?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> 34 jasjeet i7 3960x GTX 780 77.7 3249 6227
> 
> 35 Masta Squidge i7 3770k GTX Titan 77.7 3253


MFW I rank lower with a higher score:



And yes it matters. Darn 780s cramping my style.


----------



## mxthunder

sorry for the mistakes guys. give me a few....


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> This guy needs to go in the first post for sure.
> 
> Way easier to use.


how so, its the same exact spreadsheet???


----------



## Masta Squidge

I am just joking, I figured you would probably catch it at some point.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> how so, its the same exact spreadsheet???


Not from where I am sitting.



This is side by side, one on each screen. Clearly not the same layout.

The one on the right isn't even usable for me.

And yes I am accounting for the fact that the upper posts obscure part of the width. When I do a quote preview for myself it still fails, just not as bad.

EDIT: The one on the left has a narrower overall width, making the scroll bar at the bottom much more useful.


----------



## mxthunder

dont know why that is. think it has more to do with the forum than anything
updated again


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> dont know why that is. think it has more to do with the forum than anything
> updated again


again - thank you for taking on the OP role!! This will keep you busy!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> MFW I rank lower with a higher score:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it matters. Darn 780s cramping my style.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Well, lets see...

Your first one is 1000 pixels wide and 700 pixels tall.

Your second one is 640 x 593 and works great.

Slight difference. And the layout was changed. Not trying to be a tool though, I just figure if I am having the issue (the website seems limited to a maximum width, might be part of my browser or have something to do with surround though), then so is someone else.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> sorry for the mistakes guys. give me a few....


No problem! We are all glad that you stepped up to take on the project post demise of karlito's.


----------



## thestache

Good to see the thread back, just annoying seeing all these dam GTX 780s up so high now.


----------



## skyn3t

For all 3770k owners . What is the offset you guys use for 4.7Ghz on asrock mobo z68/z77


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Good to see the thread back, just annoying seeing all these dam GTX 780s up so high now.


I don't mind so much. I knew they had the potential to reach Titan speeds especially now that they have custom cards with higher voltage limits {Then again, if we could push our Titans to 1.35v, we would be dominating}. I sold my first Titan to get a 780 and regretted the decision shortly after. Once again, I am now back to a Titan because I missed the 6gb vram. Also, it's a nice added bonus that this card happens to be the best of all my previous cards in terms of oc'ing potential.

Once I get my watercooling rig figured out and ready, I'll be going after mrTOOSHORT's Titan score.









On a side note: my first Titan had a ASIC score of 80.8 and my current one is 79.5 and yet it outperforms the higher ASIC. I guess that's more proof that higher ASIC doesn't always translate to better overclockability.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For all 3770k owners . What is the offset you guys use for 4.7Ghz on asrock mobo z68/z77


I haven't gone above 1.35v yet.

I can get the PC to boot and validate and stuff just fine. I can even run 4 threads on P95. But if I do anything else or run 5+ threads I get a crash within a minute. I should try it again now that I am super cool.

Right now I am at 1.32v at 4.6ghz and under 100% load with P95 running, I can browse teh interwebs, play music on pandora, and my CPU temp is 66C.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I haven't gone above 1.35v yet.
> 
> I can get the PC to boot and validate and stuff just fine. I can even run 4 threads on P95. But if I do anything else or run 5+ threads I get a crash within a minute. I should try it again now that I am super cool.
> 
> Right now I am at 1.32v at 4.6ghz and under 100% load with P95 running, I can browse teh interwebs, play music on pandora, and my CPU temp is 66C.


Looks like I had to raise the LLC to level 2 and offset to +35 to get 4.7 @ 1.292v. I got OS corruption but on my first attemps. running fix now. Let's see how it goes . But my plan is hit 5Ghz or 4.9. I'll be ok ifi can get my 4.7 @ 1.292 v if it pass but I do want to squeeze more of it


----------



## Masta Squidge

I'll be honest. I am like, the worst OCer ever.

I haven't even gotten into the more finicky things involved. I am positive this chip can nail 5 ghz, based on running at 4.5 and 1.24 ish volts. I just don't have the experience to do it.

Know basically nothing about ram.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I don't mind so much. I knew they had the potential to reach Titan speeds especially now that they have custom cards with higher voltage limits {Then again, if we could push our Titans to 1.35v, we would be dominating}. I sold my first Titan to get a 780 and regretted the decision shortly after. Once again, I am now back to a Titan because I missed the 6gb vram. Also, it's a nice added bonus that this card happens to be the best of all my previous cards in terms of oc'ing potential.
> 
> Once I get my watercooling rig figured out and ready, I'll be going after mrTOOSHORT's Titan score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note: my first Titan had a ASIC score of 80.8 and my current one is 79.5 and yet it outperforms the higher ASIC. I guess that's more proof that higher ASIC doesn't always translate to better overclockability.


It's annoying since we know our cards are all faster, we just can't show it without hard mods.

ASIC isn't 100% accurate but it should still give you an idea of how well your chip could overclock. It always comes down the silicone lottery.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I'll be honest. I am like, the worst OCer ever.
> 
> I haven't even gotten into the more finicky things involved. I am positive this chip can nail 5 ghz, based on running at 4.5 and 1.24 ish volts. I just don't have the experience to do it.
> 
> Know basically nothing about ram.


I just got mine stable @ 4.5 @ 1.24v like you. I used the same profile from my old 3570k a booted in the first try. prime for few hours and ibt. Now I want to reach 4.7 stable asap. After that 4.9Ghz to 5Ghz. The only bad side is when OS get's corrupted, The fixing process take too much time. But hey you do need to persist







.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well I expect my score to be surpassed soon by someone's 780. It'll be tough though as Valley loves memory overclocks and my Titan did +800 during that run.

Someone with either IVY or Haswell should have an advantage too. Systems with those kinds of cpus always pushed a higher graphics score in 3dmark11 than my high clocked 3970x.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well I expect my score to be surpassed soon by someone's 780. It'll be tough though as Valley loves memory overclocks and my Titan did +800 during that run.
> 
> Someone with either IVY or Haswell should have an advantage too. Systems with those kinds of cpus always pushed a higher graphics score in 3dmark11 than my high clocked 3970x.


That's the thing about 780's. The memory are too weak. Some of us can get it to +600 to +700 but in the end frames drop's like hell. You choose raise the core clock or lower the memory or pair it to work together and be happy with the results.


----------



## Masta Squidge

So, because I am not having any part of this 780 parked right below me...

Masta Squidge --- 3770K / 4.6GHz --- GTX Titan, 1162 / Shaders / 6804 --- 78.1 --- 3266



Hey stache.

Your move.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf --- Processor 3930k / Speed 4.5 GHZ --- GPUs 2x MSI Twin Frozer GTX 680s 4GB/OC, Core 1257 MHZ / Shaders 1536 Unified / Memory 3502 MHZ --- AVG. FPS 97.5 --- Score 4081


From Valley


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, because I am not having any part of this 780 parked right below me...
> 
> Masta Squidge --- 3770K / 4.6GHz --- GTX Titan, 1162 / Shaders / 6804 --- 78.1 --- 3266
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stache.
> 
> Your move.


No GTX 780 without +1.212v can touch my card.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> No GTX 780 without +1.212v can touch my card.


Agreed. Just imagine Titans on 1.35v without the need to hard mod. We'd all be high 80's low 90's. Maybe even close to FtW 420's score (which is just crazy for a single gpu).


----------



## Krayge

It would be great to see all the Titans get those extra few volts unlocked as they'd definitely leave the us with 780's in the dust. Hope that's on Nvidia's schedule for some point in the future.

TheStache's score is only a few frames behind mine and I'm running on a higher voltage and memory clock and boosting around 150MHz faster. A Titan at the same speeds or even a small amount more would definitley close that 3 FPS gap without a doubt.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> It would be great to see all the Titans get those extra few volts unlocked as they'd definitely leave the us with 780's in the dust. Hope that's on Nvidia's schedule for some point in the future.
> 
> TheStache's score is only a few frames behind mine and I'm running on a higher voltage and memory clock and boosting around 150MHz faster. A Titan at the same speeds or even a small amount more would definitley close that 3 FPS gap without a doubt.


Pretty much.

Would be a lot of fun to have a lightning or classified.

Such a shame we can't add more voltage, would be very interesting. Wish someone would show goltentigre this. Lol. The GTX 780 and GTX Titan aren't equal.


----------



## marc0053

I've noticed that my gpu in the scorecard says gtx 780. It should be gtx titans.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I've noticed that my gpu in the scorecard says gtx 780. It should be gtx titans.


^^^ pm the OP.


----------



## mxthunder

Yeah, I will fix on my next update.
Thanks,


----------



## h2spartan

A lil' improvement

h2spartan---- i7 3770k @ 4.1GHz ---- GTX Titan / 1202MHz / 1832Mhz--- 83.1 --- 3477


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> A lil' improvement


Clock speeds?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

I'm going to guess 1202MHZ core(real) and 1832MHz memory.


----------



## signalpuke

lol


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> I'm going to guess 1202MHZ core(real) and 1832MHz memory.


Good guess.









jk but you can see my speed in the upper right corner of my pic.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well I'm familiar with what core speed that gets 83 FPS in Valley with a Titan and I'm assuming you're using a T|I bios as that is the only bios that reads correctly in Valley with a Titan.

Where is my cookie!









And nice score btw, 1202Mhz getting 83 FPS is some nice fine tuning.


----------



## h2spartan

MrTOOSHORT what were your clocks when you pulled that 85.8 fps?


----------



## mxthunder

please put in the data line so i can update

thanks,


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well I'm familiar with what core speed that gets 83 FPS in Valley with a Titan and I'm assuming you're using a T|I bios as that is the only bios that reads correctly in Valley with a Titan.
> 
> Where is my cookie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nice score btw, 1202Mhz getting 83 FPS is some nice fine tuning.


Thanks man!









here's your cookie...


----------



## mxthunder

updated!!!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> please put in the data line so i can update
> 
> thanks,


Here ya go and thank you!

h2spartan---- i7 3770k @ 4.1GHz ---- GTX Titan / 1202MHz / 1832Mhz--- 83.1 --- 3477


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

LoL.









These were the clocks:



And to clear the air, no hard mods unless a water block is a mod.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Good guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk but you can see my speed in the upper right corner of my pic.


I never trust the clock speeds Valley shows, but yeah if you are running a bios without boost, clock speeds display correctly.

Nice score
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were the clocks:
> 
> 
> 
> And to clear the air, no hard mods unless a water block is a mod.


That was a great Titan. What are you getting to replace it?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were the clocks:
> 
> 
> 
> And to clear the air, no hard mods unless a water block is a mod.


Oh nice. I didn't know you got rid of it. Why would you let that card go?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Needed the money and it was time to move on...

marc0053 above you actually bought it.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Needed the money and it was time to move on...
> 
> marc0053 above you actually bought it.


Dang! I woulda so bought that for sli. Mine and your card could make a beastly sli score!

Hope you sold it for a decent profit because that card's worth more than retail knowing its ability IMO.


----------



## Born2rade

I never got added on the list







.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born2rade*
> 
> I never got added on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I dont see any submissions from you. Can you find it? I did a search as well..


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Here is Born2rade's sub








http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/6800_100#post_20470287


----------



## Born2rade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Here is Born2rade's sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/6800_100#post_20470287


Thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nice score
> That was a great Titan. What are you getting to replace it?


I might get another TITAN, or Classified or Lightning 780. When things pick up that is.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I might get another TITAN, or Classified or Lightning 780. When things pick up that is.


Oh okay. Good luck with any issues you are having.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I might get another TITAN, or Classified or Lightning 780. When things pick up that is.


Man, at this point, I'd say go with a classified. This is my second Titan but I was worried coming from a 780 back to a Titan that I would get a dud compared to my first (80.8 ASIC). At least with a classified you somewhat know what you are getting. Most if not all are supposedly binned and are capable of 1300mhz and up. I went back to a Titan for the vram and that's really the only reason to.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Man, at this point, I'd say go with a classified. This is my second Titan but I was worried coming from a 780 back to a Titan that I would get a dud compared to my first (80.8 ASIC). At least with a classified you somewhat know what you are getting. Most if not all are supposedly binned and are capable of +1300mhz. I went back to a Titan for the vram and that's really the only reason to.


I think you're right. I don't need 6gb of vram.


----------



## michael-ocn

The top post is lighter and loads quicker, which is nice.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Dang! I woulda so bought that for sli. Mine and your card could make a beastly sli score!
> 
> Hope you sold it for a decent profit because that card's worth more than retail knowing its ability IMO.


For the right price I may consider selling MrTOOSHORT's Titan


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> For the right price I may consider selling MrTOOSHORT's Titan


Haha! I actually would if I wasn't putting so much money in to modding my case and watercooling right now. Maybe once I get that situated, I'll get back to you.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> For the right price I may consider selling MrTOOSHORT's Titan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Haha! I actually would if I wasn't putting so much money in to modding my case and watercooling right now. Maybe once I get that situated, I'll get back to you.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Of course he's going to take my own advice and mark it up LOL.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Haha! I actually would if I wasn't putting so much money in to modding my case and watercooling right now. Maybe once I get that situated, I'll get back to you.


I kind of feel bad running these two Titans for mostly playing Counter strike source


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I kind of feel bad running these two Titans for mostly playing Counter strike source


And so you should lol


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I kind of feel bad running these two Titans for mostly playing Counter strike source


Lol. Don't feel bad. As much as I need my Titan for modding Skyrim, the game I play the most often is Black Ops 2. Even one Titan is overkill for CS and BO2. If that's the case, I should feel bad too but I don't. Maybe that means I'm just an idiot.


----------



## marc0053

my best attempts on single titan @ 1080p
marc0053--- i7 [email protected] GTX Titan, 1215 / +850--- 83,9--- 3511


my best attempts on Dual titans @ 1080p
marc0053--- i7 [email protected] GTX Titan, 1215 & 1201 / +600 & +850--- 140,4--- 5872


my best attempts on single titan @ 1440p
marc0053--- i7 [email protected] GTX Titan, 1201 / +800--- 51,6--- 2157


my best attempts on Dual titans @ 1440p
marc0053--- i7 [email protected] GTX Titan, 1215 & 1201 / +600 & +800--- 95,9--- 4011


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I kind of feel bad running these two Titans for mostly playing Counter strike source


Turn frame rate cap off and run the benchmark. What is your frame rate? Like 1K... lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Lol. Don't feel bad. As much as I need my Titan for modding Skyrim, the game I play the most often is Black Ops 2. Even one Titan is overkill for CS and BO2. If that's the case, I should feel bad too but I don't. Maybe that means I'm just an idiot.


No, just means you are an enthusiast.


----------



## Jaapi

hello, ive got a 7950 and get a higher score on 1120\1500 than 1150\1550 stable oc.
is it because ive got only 2x 6pin?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Turn frame rate cap off and run the benchmark. What is your frame rate? Like 1K... lol
> 
> It caps at 300FPS


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Turn frame rate cap off and run the benchmark. What is your frame rate? Like 1K... lol
> 
> It caps at 300FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since I played, but I thought I seen it go higher.
Click to expand...


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my best attempts on single titan @ 1080p
> marc0053--- i7 [email protected] GTX Titan, 1215 / +850--- 83,9--- 3511
> 
> 
> my best attempts on Dual titans @ 1080p
> marc0053--- i7 [email protected] GTX Titan, 1215 & 1201 / +600 & +850--- 140,4--- 5872
> 
> 
> my best attempts on single titan @ 1440p
> marc0053--- i7 [email protected] GTX Titan, 1201 / +800--- 51,6--- 2157
> 
> 
> my best attempts on Dual titans @ 1440p
> marc0053--- i7 [email protected] GTX Titan, 1215 & 1201 / +600 & +800--- 95,9--- 4011


Nice! I would love that 1440p score. What bios are you using?


----------



## marc0053

There we go, took the cap off in the console


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Nice! I would love that 1440p score. What bios are you using?


Naennon's original bios


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> There we go, took the cap off in the console


LOL... 647FPS


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LOL... 647FPS


Needs a 3rd titan!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Needs a 3rd titan!


LOL... that would bring a new meaning to overkill.

"What do you use three Titan's to play?"

"CSS baby!"

Edit: We are so off topic. My Classified will be here tomorrow. I should have no issue beating my previous Titan score. I was 19 at one point. I am 39 now.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Agreed. Just imagine Titans on 1.35v without the need to hard mod. We'd all be high 80's low 90's. Maybe even close to FtW 420's score (which is just crazy for a single gpu).


The scary thing with the reference 780s & Titans is the PWM. One person has killed a hardmodded Titan as low as 1.30V, the VRMs just aren't made for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LOL... that would bring a new meaning to overkill.
> 
> "What do you use three Titan's to play?"
> 
> "CSS baby!"
> 
> Edit: We are so off topic. My Classified will be here tomorrow. I should have no issue beating my previous Titan score. I was 19 at one point. I am 39 now.


I was 39 at one point...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The scary thing with the reference 780s & Titans is the PWM. One person has killed a hardmodded Titan as low as 1.30V, the VRMs just aren't made for it.
> I was 39 at one point...


Which is so stupid and part of the reason my Titan is gone. A $1k gpu should have beefy VRMs even if it was never intended to be overvolted.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Which drivers are you using? I would just use the newest beta's from Nvidia.com.


320.49 drivers ---


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I kind of feel bad running these two Titans for mostly playing Counter strike source


I know what you mean, i'm going to be forced into not having enough space for 3d surround soon, so i'm going to buy my self a HUUUGE 1440p 120hz monitor, but even then no point in my setup for that. Luckily, i will only be on one monitor for 2 months.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know what you mean, i'm going to be forced into not having enough space for 3d surround soon, so i'm going to buy my self a HUUUGE 1440p 120hz monitor, but even then no point in my setup for that. Luckily, i will only be on one monitor for 2 months.


I run [email protected] and yes 2 titans i often overkill for the games i play.
Darn benchmarking is addictive and expensive


----------



## f33t

f33t --- i7 3770K / 5.1GHz --- GTX 780 SLI, #1 EVGA SC ACX 1215 (+93) / 3744 (+740), #2 Gigabyte 1228 (+197) / 3744 (+740) --- 137.4 --- 5750

My first go at it tonight... getting kind of sick of this for the night... Might be able to get a little more out of my memory OCs tomorrow but as for core clocks go, I'm hitting a brick wall.

Also, is it possible to run the OSD at the same time without Valley crashing? And is the RivaTuner OSD the proper way to check clock speeds? Thanks.


----------



## h2spartan

Even if the Titans were capable of 1.35v, I'm not sure that would be safe to run 24/7? I mean, of course I would push it to it's absolute limits in benchmarks but for casual gaming < 1.21v is preferable. So, in the end, having that limit doesn't bother me that much, although, it would be a nice option to have (and should have for an enthusiast card).


----------



## matty4118

Just did a balls to wall run with the extreme HD preset. Stock bios, reference cards on air.

matty4118 --- i5 3570k @ 4.6 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1043 MHz / 1772 MHz --- 127.0 --- 5313



Will do a 1440p run later tonight, the ambient temp is going to drop pretty low tonight where I am.


----------



## matty4118

Also, is it possible to run the OSD at the same time without Valley crashing? And is the RivaTuner OSD the proper way to check clock speeds? Thanks

I've been told that it isn't accurate, just use GPU-Z to get the clock and memory speed.


----------



## Akula

*Akula --- 2600k @ 5.2 Ghz --- Tri-Sli Gtx 680 ; +195 Core / +779 Memory --- 135.8 FPS --- 5681*

Just want to update my previous score, already on the database at post #6673


----------



## drdreey

New personal highscore









drdreey--- [email protected] 4.8 Ghz --- GtX 780 ; 1293 [email protected] / 7400 Memory --- 80,9 FPS --- 3384

326.41 beta driver


----------



## matty4118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> *Akula --- 2600k @ 5.2 Ghz --- Tri-Sli Gtx 680 ; +195 Core / +779 Memory --- 135.8 FPS --- 5681*
> 
> Just want to update my previous score, already on the database at post #6673


Nice score, I wish I could get your CPU overclock. I blue screen at 4.8 GHz. Better than Haswell though.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> 
> 
> f33t --- i7 3770K / 5.1GHz --- GTX 780 SLI, #1 EVGA SC ACX 1215 (+93) / 3744 (+740), #2 Gigabyte 1228 (+197) / 3744 (+740) --- 137.4 --- 5750
> 
> My first go at it tonight... getting kind of sick of this for the night... Might be able to get a little more out of my memory OCs tomorrow but as for core clocks go, I'm hitting a brick wall.
> 
> Also, is it possible to run the OSD at the same time without Valley crashing? And is the RivaTuner OSD the proper way to check clock speeds? Thanks.


I would just run gpuz in the background and have it set to log to a text file. Then you can check the log for the correct clock speeds.


----------



## f33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> 
> 
> f33t --- i7 3770K / 5.1GHz --- GTX 780 SLI, #1 EVGA SC ACX 1215 (+93) / 3744 (+740), #2 Gigabyte 1228 (+197) / 3744 (+740) --- 137.4 --- 5750
> 
> My first go at it tonight... getting kind of sick of this for the night... Might be able to get a little more out of my memory OCs tomorrow but as for core clocks go, I'm hitting a brick wall.
> 
> Also, is it possible to run the OSD at the same time without Valley crashing? And is the RivaTuner OSD the proper way to check clock speeds? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I would just run gpuz in the background and have it set to log to a text file. Then you can check the log for the correct clock speeds.
Click to expand...

Cheers for the info. Will do that later today to make sure my stats are correct.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nathan433

nathan433 --- i5 3470K / 4.3GHz --- HD 6950, 870MHz / 1536 / 1GB --- 28.1 --- 1176


----------



## mxthunder

Updated


----------



## skupples

=( I can barely push 100mhz on my titans mem in sli, i'm jelly of all these people getting 200-400+ on there mem.


----------



## criminal

Update score on newer post


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- Sli GTX Titan --- 1202&1189/3602 --- 95.5 --- 3995 *1440P*


----------



## cam51037

Benching a 9600 GSO FTW!!!!! Sadly it didn't do very well. ;(



cam51037 --- [email protected] --- EVGA 9600 GSO 1GB --- 650/450 --- 3.7--- 153 1080p


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Benching a 9600 GSO FTW!!!!! Sadly it didn't do very well. ;(
> 
> 
> 
> cam51037 --- [email protected] --- EVGA 9600 GSO 1GB --- 650/450 --- 3.7--- 153 1080p


That is awesome.


----------



## Masta Squidge

that needs to be put on the list for sure.


----------



## cam51037

It sure is an achievement.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Benching a 9600 GSO FTW!!!!! Sadly it didn't do very well. ;(
> 
> 
> 
> cam51037 --- [email protected] --- EVGA 9600 GSO 1GB --- 650/450 --- 3.7--- 153 1080p


Beat my gt210 valley score by over 100 points!


----------



## F4ze0ne

*F4ze0ne --- i5 2500K @ 4.5Ghz --- Crossfire 7950, 1000 / 1250 --- 80.7 --- 3378*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Benching a 9600 GSO FTW!!!!! Sadly it didn't do very well. ;(
> 
> 
> 
> cam51037 --- [email protected] --- EVGA 9600 GSO 1GB --- 650/450 --- 3.7--- 153 1080p


oh man, that's great to see! wish I still had my old 3870's and 4870's laying around here.


----------



## criminal

criminal --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 --- 1360/3400 --- 79.3 --- 3318


----------



## managerman

Spent the entire day benching my 3 cards individually with TI modified bios...This was the best score I got on a single card:

managerman --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 --- 1265/3730 --- 80.6 --- 3374



-M


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 --- 1360/3400 --- 79.3 --- 3318


Got your Classy then? I thought you were waiting for a Lightning?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Got your Classy then? I thought you were waiting for a Lightning?


I changed my mind. I have always wanted a classy and once Newegg got stock I jumped!









Edit: I keep tinkering.









criminal --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 --- 1380/3410 --- 80.5 --- 3369


----------



## 0S1R1S

*CPU:* AMD FX8350 @ 4.5Ghz (1.332v)
*MOBO:* Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (Rev 4.0)
*MEM:* 8GB Corsair @ 1600Mhz / 8-8-8-24
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro 6/gbs 128GB
*GPU: EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX 2GB:*
*GPU Clock:* 1267MHz (53+MHz)
*Mem Clock:* 4001MHz (+500MHz)
K-Boost + VDDC 1.212V
GeForce 320.49 Driver

*Overview of EVGA Precision / HWMonitor / GPU-Z / CPU-Z*


*Unigine Valley- Ultra - 1920x1080*


*Unigine Valley- Extreme HD - 1920x1080*


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0S1R1S*
> 
> *CPU:* AMD FX8350 @ 4.5Ghz (1.332v)
> *MOBO:* Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (Rev 4.0)
> *MEM:* 8GB Corsair @ 1600Mhz / 8-8-8-24
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro 6/gbs 128GB
> *GPU: EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX 2GB:*
> *GPU Clock:* 1267MHz (53+MHz)
> *Mem Clock:* 4001MHz (+500MHz)
> K-Boost + VDDC 1.212V
> GeForce 320.49 Driver
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Overview of EVGA Precision / HWMonitor / GPU-Z / CPU-Z*
> 
> 
> *Unigine Valley- Ultra - 1920x1080*
> 
> 
> *Unigine Valley- Extreme HD - 1920x1080*


Just saw 770 and then 80.9 and was like...







, then I saw it was the Ultra setting, that would have been insane! Very respectable score though, nice work.


----------



## youpekkad

Nothing special, just a quick test with my 24/7 overclock settings ([email protected],5, [email protected]/1500):


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I changed my mind. I have always wanted a classy and once Newegg got stock I jumped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I keep tinkering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 --- 1380/3410 --- 80.5 --- 3369


Nice score. Going the evbot route too?

I think the only honest reason I still have my 680s is because I haven't had/made time to sell them. I haven't had a Classified or Lightning before and would love to get a truly voltage unlocked card(s).


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Nice score. Going the evbot route too?
> 
> I think the only honest reason I still have my 680s is because I haven't had/made time to sell them. I haven't had a Classified or Lightning before and would love to get a truly voltage unlocked card(s).


Thanks. I really wish I could get more out of the memory. +400 is all I can muster, but I think I have a OS/driver issue. My Titan memory overclocking was crap until I reinstalled Windows and suddenly I could get +500 on it. Maybe I will reinstall in the next few weeks.

Not sure if I am going to do EVBOT. Temps already get pretty hard to keep in check at 1.35. This card makes me want to jump into water cooling for the first time, but I still haven't talked myself into it yet. Time will tell.


----------



## Mydog

Got a "little" increase on a bad 7970 OC when OC'ing the 4770K from stock to 6,0 GHz









Stock 4770K



4770K @ 6,0 GHz


----------



## mxthunder

Ok. All updated.

if your entry wasnt added, go back and read the OP for submission rules

Keep in mind its 1 setup per person.
If you have x fire/SLI and you submitted a single card run as well, I did not add it. If you want me to remove your multi GPU and replace with single GPU just let me know.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Ok. All updated.
> 
> if your entry wasnt added, go back and read the OP for submission rules
> 
> Keep in mind its 1 setup per person.
> If you have x fire/SLI and you submitted a single card run as well, I did not add it. If you want me to remove your multi GPU and replace with single GPU just let me know.


Yeah my 9600 GSO run wasn't added, that's OK though.


----------



## mxthunder

It was... sometimes it takes 15-20 minutes for google docs to release the cache on the old version of the file


----------



## pharma57

pharma57 --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 --- 1359/3791 --- 85.5 --- 3577

eVGA 780 Classified on Air
Nvidia Driver 326.41
Power Target 113% GPU +315 MEM +789

ASIC 67.1%
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/waz3.png/


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> pharma57 --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 --- 1359/3791 --- 85.5 --- 3577
> 
> eVGA 780 Classified on Air
> Nvidia Driver 326.41
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/waz3.png/


Awesome results! I am convinced my issue with the classifed ram speed is a driver/os issue. I installed the previous Nvidia driver and I was unable to even reach +400.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> It was... sometimes it takes 15-20 minutes for google docs to release the cache on the old version of the file


But I already submitted a GTX 670 run, isn't it only 1 run per person?


----------



## mxthunder

Yes-I posted the most up to date submission from you.


----------



## BBEG

If big Kepler memory is anything like 680 memory, its overclockability seems _very_ dependent on drivers and BIOS versions; I've seen as much as a 3-400 MHz variation in max mem clocks between different drivers and BIOS's. After way too much BIOS flashing to different 680 and 770 BIOS's, and having sat on the 770 BIOS for several days now, and it seems like my cards prefer being overclocked to 7K instead of being set there by a BIOS.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Awesome results! I am convinced my issue with the classifed ram speed is a driver/os issue. I installed the previous Nvidia driver and I was unable to even reach +400.


Thanks! Takes a while figuring out the optimal settings. What I did is install the driver recommended for the Classified but chose to install an older version of the PhysX driver. I have problems with the current PhysX driver ...







It is possible if you had previous issues oc'ing the Titan's memory then it may very well be a driver/os issue. I always use a driver cleaner and have the OS install default driver before beginning my driver installation -- registry entries that are not removed can cause headaches.


----------



## mxthunder

hold the phone guys it looks like my last update did not take


----------



## mxthunder

OK, NOW we are updated. Sorry for the mixup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> pharma57 --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 --- 1359/3791 --- 85.5 --- 3577
> 
> eVGA 780 Classified on Air
> Nvidia Driver 326.41
> Power Target 113% GPU +315 MEM +789
> 
> ASIC 67.1%
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/waz3.png/


Do you want me to replace your SLI score with this one or leave it?


----------



## cam51037

Woohoo! Second last place in single cards! And all results!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK, NOW we are updated. Sorry for the mixup.
> Do you want me to replace your SLI score with this one or leave it?


Yes, please replace my SLI score. I'll try to improve my SLI score at a later date.

Thanks .....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Yes, please replace my SLI score. I'll try to improve my SLI score at a later date.
> 
> Thanks .....


take five and fill this out this is the best thing you going to do now. How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info


----------



## thestache

I seem to have two submissions (13th and 35th) on the single GPU list at the same time, please delete the submission that's currently 35th.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> pharma57 --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 --- 1359/3791 --- 85.5 --- 3577
> 
> eVGA 780 Classified on Air
> Nvidia Driver 326.41
> Power Target 113% GPU +315 MEM +789
> 
> ASIC 67.1%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/waz3.png/


Congrats on the no.3 slot for single card setups Pharma. Great score!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Congrats on the no.3 slot for single card setups Pharma. Great score!


Thanks Krayge!


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys, I have 3 30" monitors and 2 titans, should my post of be on 1 or 3 monitors?

Also, my PRE-Scores seem really realy low, granted I am on an i7-930 O/C to 4ghz and 6 GB of Ram.... but still.....

I am not sure if my settings are right.... my initial test is on Extreme HD @1920x1080.
My Two Titans are O/C to
GPU Clock Offset +100MHZ
Mem Clock Offset +71MHZ
Power Target = 106%

Any other tweaks I can do? below is 1920x1080 then father down is 2560x1600 and 8050x1600
Score of 4060

Then I O/C the CPU to 4.2GHZ and got: a score of 4123


Because for 2 Titans it looks like more score is REALLY BAD

I am definitely doing something wrong...
Maybe I should try changing my Titan Overclock? Are you guys using K-Boost? I have not overclocked my two Titans much (I am using Air)but my next bench at my proper 2560x1600 resolution is:

I have not used K-boost any things you guys would recommend that score was not even on my 3 monitors or on 2560 x 1600 but was at 1920x1080.... I should be doing much better no?

In 8050 x 1600 here are my results... REAL BAD, was expecting higher at least with 2 Titans.

I have it set to Monitors Surround 3x1 Resolution System... Do you think its a setup issue?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK, NOW we are updated. Sorry for the mixup.
> Do you want me to replace your SLI score with this one or leave it?


Hey MX, I noticed that you updated my score, but you still have me listed as running a Titan. My most recent submission was with a GTX 780. Thanks


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born2rade*
> 
> BoRn2RaDe
> 
> Core i7 930 @ 4.2ghz ---- 7970 Sapphire OC ; 1150 / 1500 ----49.9 FPS ----
> 
> Catalyst 13.2
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER SCORE


I have an I7-930 I am wondering if a simple Mobo / Mem / CPU (not simple) would fix everything. Like Skupples I was waiting for September...
*EDIT: I O/C the system to 4.3 and 4,4 GHZ my below 4123 1920x1080 score was the highest. After O/C the CPU to 4.4 and GPU to +140 CPU and +100 Mem, I still did not beat that score. I am really curious as to whats holding me back*
Posted my shots above


Spoiler: my Previous scores



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys, I have 3 30" monitors and 2 titans, should my post of be on 1 or 3 monitors?
> 
> Also, my PRE-Scores seem really realy low, granted I am on an i7-930 O/C to 4ghz and 6 GB of Ram.... but still.....
> 
> I am not sure if my settings are right.... my initial test is on Extreme HD @1920x1080.
> My Two Titans are O/C to
> GPU Clock Offset +100MHZ
> Mem Clock Offset +71MHZ
> Power Target = 106%
> 
> Any other tweaks I can do? Also shouldn't this be run at 2560x1600 or 7680x1600 for 3 monitors?
> 
> Because for 2 Titans it looks like more score is REALLY BAD
> 
> I am definitely doing something wrong...
> Maybe I should try changing my Titan Overclock? Are you guys using K-Boost? I have not overclocked my two Titans much (I am using Air)but my next bench at my proper 2560x1600 resolution is:
> 
> I have not used K-boost any things you guys would recommend that score was not even on my 3 monitors or on 2560 x 1600 but was at 1920x1080.... I should be doing much better no?
> 
> In 8050 x 1600 here are my results... REAL BAD, was expecting higher at least with 2 Titans.
> 
> I have it set to Monitors Surround 3x1 Resolution System... Do you think its a setup issue?






I went ahead and realized that when I was running 1920x1080 it was running in a windows not full screen mode. Before changing any more O/C I went back ran it again disabling dwm.exe and explorer.exe
Score 4507.... I still feel that something is wrong though. Any thoughts?I tried replicating "damstr" who also had an i7-930. My next goal is try a higher CPU O/C to maybe 4.4GHZ but I am not sure I would keep the CPU at that level. Also, when I raise the GPU offset past 120 to +140 the benchmark closes and resets back to windows.


Spoiler: SPOILER SCORE4507



 


I went back and raised the O/C to 4.3GHZ and the 100mhz raised it another 100 points to 4619. I thought the test was more dependent on GPU no?
Granted this is much better than what I had before


Spoiler: SPOILER SCORE 4619


----------



## managerman

Back at it again this afternoon benching the TRI-SLI configuration with the Modded Vbios from TI rev00.

I achieved my highest score to date









managerman --- [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 --- CRD1: 1232/3572 / CRD2: 1174/3572 / CRD3: 1180/3572 --- 161.4 --- 6752



I still think there is some more headroom...It is just going to take a while to dial in the right balance of core and memory offset for each card...

(My wife thinks i'm nuts!)









-M


----------



## pharma57

Really awesome score, MgrMan!


----------



## 0S1R1S

Made some tweaks and got it back on stock voltage.
EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX: 1267MHz / 4001MHz
Valley / Extreme HD / 1920x1080

Old score was 2156


----------



## youpekkad

Does this one count? My previous screenshot was invalid.



This is the best I can do on high ambients on air :/ Higher score awaits in 2-3 months when winter starts doing its tricks


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Back at it again this afternoon benching the TRI-SLI configuration with the Modded Vbios from TI rev00.
> 
> I achieved my highest score to date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managerman --- [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 --- CRD1: 1232/3572 / CRD2: 1174/3572 / CRD3: 1180/3572 --- 161.4 --- 6752
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think there is some more headroom...It is just going to take a while to dial in the right balance of core and memory offset for each card...
> 
> (My wife thinks i'm nuts!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M


Definitely way more head room, get up there! Get the number one spot!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0S1R1S*
> 
> Made some tweaks and got it back on stock voltage.
> EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX: 1267MHz / 4001MHz
> Valley / Extreme HD / 1920x1080
> 
> Old score was 2156


you need a valid screenshot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Does this one count? My previous screenshot was invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I can do on high ambients on air :/ Higher score awaits in 2-3 months when winter starts doing its tricks


you need the data line
Quote:


> *All scores posted must be accompanied by this data line in order to be considered for the Top 30:
> 
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score*


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> I have an I7-930 I am wondering if a simple Mobo / Mem / CPU (not simple) would fix everything. Like Skupples I was waiting for September...
> *EDIT: I O/C the system to 4.3 and 4,4 GHZ my below 4123 1920x1080 score was the highest. After O/C the CPU to 4.4 and GPU to +140 CPU and +100 Mem, I still did not beat that score. I am really curious as to whats holding me back*
> Posted my shots above
> 
> I went ahead and realized that when I was running 1920x1080 it was running in a windows not full screen mode. Before changing any more O/C I went back ran it again disabling dwm.exe and explorer.exe
> Score 4507.... I still feel that something is wrong though. Any thoughts?I tried replicating "damstr" who also had an i7-930. My next goal is try a higher CPU O/C to maybe 4.4GHZ but I am not sure I would keep the CPU at that level. Also, when I raise the GPU offset past 120 to +140 the benchmark closes and resets back to windows.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER SCORE4507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and raised the O/C to 4.3GHZ and the 100mhz raised it another 100 points to 4619. I thought the test was more dependent on GPU no?
> Granted this is much better than what I had before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER SCORE 4619


Anyway I can submit in the meantime my setup? I don't think I am going to get past 4619








Would love the advice though


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Anyway I can submit in the meantime my setup? I don't think I am going to get past 4619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love the advice though


Overclock the memory on those bad boys, valley likes the mem clocks.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Really awesome score, MgrMan!


Thanks Pharma57!

I'm waiting to see if someone will bench tri-sli classified cards...that should be some real crazy results!

-M


----------



## youpekkad

youpekkad --- i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz --- MSI TFIII HD7950 @ 1215/1700MHz --- 52,3 --- 2187


----------



## 0S1R1S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> you need a valid screenshot


0S1R1S - FX 8350 @ 4.5Ghz - EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX , 1267MHz / 4001MHz - 53.2 - 2228


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Overclock the memory on those bad boys, valley likes the mem clocks.


Ok let me O/C the mem more than 100MHZ and see what happens

did a +200 memory o/c but my cpu was back to 4.2 going to up the cpu to 4.3 and see how it goes. How much room do I have on the mem to O/C?

EDIT: Ok went and raised the cpu to 4.3 gpu mem offset to +200

LOL went to 4620. 1 point def was not much. Plus I don't feel the system was that stable I.e blue screen few min after benching

Edit2:
Raised Vcore to 1.375 and QPI to 1.375

Went up 40 points to 4646, is this good? I raised the EVGA Precision to GPU Clock offset= +125 Mem Clock Offset to +300 It's interesting that I can raise the mem clock offset so much is this safe?

Then when I raised the *mem Clock Offset to +500 it only went to 4656 I think I hit my limit*


----------



## ALEXH-

Holy crap @ 1389mhz Classified. Insane. I can't go past 1215mhz on my ACX although it's stock bios. Also, my memory doesn't like going beyond 110+. Is that normal? My ASIC score is 74.6%


----------



## pharma57

pharma57 --- i7 3960x @ 4,9GHz --- GTX 780 @ 1372/1896MHz --- 86 --- 3599

eVGA 780 Classified on Air

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/wxyr.png/


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> pharma57 --- i7 3960x @ 4,9GHz --- GTX 780 @ 1372/1896MHz --- 86 --- 3599
> 
> eVGA 780 Classified on Air
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/wxyr.png/


2nd place!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Thanks Pharma57!
> 
> I'm waiting to see if someone will bench tri-sli classified cards...that should be some real crazy results!
> 
> -M


Only under water!







Have you put your cards under yet? Or are you still on air?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 2nd place!


I don't think first is within reach ... looks like he is on water or LN2.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I don't think first is within reach ... looks like he is on water or LN2.


Yeah, FTW is pretty untouchable. Titan with epower board and ln2.


----------



## BBEG

FTW 420's Titan is on LN2 and has the full zombie mod with epower. I highly, _highly_ doubt anyone's single card will catch him without similar mods and cooling.

Ninja'd by Crim.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> FTW 420's Titan is on LN2 and has the full zombie mod with epower. I highly, _highly_ doubt anyone's single card will catch him without similar mods and cooling.
> 
> Ninja'd by Crim.


Whats the Zombie MOD / e Power? Is that feasible on air?

By the way may I submit my last / final result ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Whats the Zombie MOD / e Power? Is that feasible on air?
> 
> By the way may I submit my last / final result ?


this is Zombie mod









Spoiler: Zombie MoD: Spoiler!


----------



## BBEG

Zombie!

It's creative use of soldering and wiring to attach another board to handle power delivery.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Thanks Pharma57!
> 
> I'm waiting to see if someone will bench tri-sli classified cards...that should be some real crazy results!
> 
> -M
> 
> 
> 
> Only under water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you put your cards under yet? Or are you still on air?
Click to expand...

No. Still under air. This weekend the EK blocks will be installed! Working way too many hours. Not enough time for fun.

-M


----------



## dpoverlord

What are the thoughts on a 1600P section?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Zombie!
> 
> It's creative use of soldering and wiring to attach another board to handle power delivery.


I'm still preparing my gut's LOL. one day.


----------



## criminal

Check it out, 1400 Core run! Still can't get very much out of my memory though.









criminal --- i7 3820 @ 4.75GHz --- GTX 780 @ 1400/3419MHz --- 80.6 --- 3371


----------



## pharma57

Yea Criminal! I knew you had it in you!!! Still is a respectable memory clock!
















Great GPU clock on Air!! Just think of the potential under water ...


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> HeyAurl="/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7100#post_20546965"]Hey guys, I have 3 30" monitors and 2 titans, should my post of be on 1 or 3 monitors?
> 
> Also, my PRE-Scores seem really realy low, granted I am on an i7-930 O/C to 4ghz and 6 GB of Ram.... but still.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old results before tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if my settings are right.... my initial test is on Extreme HD @1920x1080.
> My Two Titans are O/C to
> GPU Clock Offset +100MHZ
> Mem Clock Offset +71MHZ
> Power Target = 106%
> 
> In 8050 x 1600 here are my results... REAL BAD, was expecting higher at least with 2 Titans.
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1597436/width/350/height/700[/IMG][quote name="dpoverlord"[quote name="dpoverlord"
> I have it set to Monitors Surround 3x1 Resolution System... Do you think its a setup issue?


Well that explains the surround issues. Basically it was setup in NVC to optimize for 1 display.... So here are my tweaked results:
8050 x 1600 I7-930 @ 4347 --> Titan at +120 Gpu offset +500 Mem offset = 977


I can get a 7680 x 1600 if we want it but I figure we all game surround with Bezel Correction

1920 x 1080 Extreme HD @ 4.3 GHZ ---> Titan @ +120 GPU offset +500 Mem offset =4658


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm still preparing my gut's LOL. one day.


Until I have a next gen to replace my 680s, a soldering iron, and some practice on cheaper projects, it'll be a while before I go zombie mod on my cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Check it out, 1400 Core run! Still can't get very much out of my memory though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal --- i7 3820 @ 4.75GHz --- GTX 780 @ 1400/3419MHz --- 80.6 --- 3371


That's weird that you're not breaking 7k. Is that your base memory clock? I see several 780s stock clocked at 7k MHz.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> pharma57 --- i7 3960x @ 4,9GHz --- GTX 780 @ 1372/1896MHz --- 86 --- 3599
> 
> eVGA 780 Classified on Air
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/wxyr.png/


My hat is well and truly off to you Sir (and your card). Congratulations on 2nd place!

EDIT: What vCore were you running at 1400 by the way?


----------



## Tarnix

Setup upgrade (if I'm allowed to?)
Went to SLI.

Tarnix --- AMD FX8350 / 4.7GHz --- ASUS ENGTX660 DirectCU II (GTX660-DC2O-2GD5) X2, Stock (1020MHz / N/A / 1502MHz) --- 61.1 FPS--- 2556


Not sure if Overclocking is going to do anything. I'm CPU Bottle-necked and my cards doesn't have much breathing room.


Spoiler: proof



"max stable that I remember" + K-Boost (Kepler boost forced on)

Not submitting this, K-Boost isn't exactly in the authorized tweaks. It's just to make a point;


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Yea Criminal! I knew you had it in you!!! Still is a respectable memory clock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great GPU clock on Air!! Just think of the potential under water ...


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Until I have a next gen to replace my 680s, a soldering iron, and some practice on cheaper projects, it'll be a while before I go zombie mod on my cards.
> That's weird that you're not breaking 7k. Is that your base memory clock? I see several 780s stock clocked at 7k MHz.


That is +410 on the ram. I get a artifacts if I go any higher, no matter what voltage I apply to the ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> EDIT: What vCore were you running at 1400 by the way?


One tick below 1.35v. 1.342 I believe.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is +410 on the ram. I get a artifacts if I go any higher, no matter what voltage I apply to the ram.


Is it possible to apply different amounts of voltage to the core and the memory? If so, then how do I do it?

Only method to increase voltage that I have used is the Core Voltage slider in AB. Please let me know if there is a more efficient, or better way of overvolting so that I can get a better overclock out of my card.

Thanks a lot!









EDIT : Why isn't this thread showing up in the Recent Activity section of my profile?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> My hat is well and truly off to you Sir (and your card). Congratulations on 2nd place!


Thanks Krayge! I'll probably shift focus to FireStrike for a bit.


----------



## pharma57

Is 1400 GPU clock speed read from Valley's on-screen clock speed or GPU-Z's clock speed?
Usually my Valley on-screen GPU reading is higher than GPU-Z's log of the run.

Thanks


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Is it possible to apply different amounts of voltage to the core and the memory? If so, then how do I do it?
> 
> Only method to increase voltage that I have used is the Core Voltage slider in AB. Please let me know if there is a more efficient, or better way of overvolting so that I can get a better overclock out of my card.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Why isn't this thread showing up in the Recent Activity section of my profile?


If you have the Classy, then you need the overclocking tool in the Classified thread. It allows core, memory and pci-e voltage adjustment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Is 1400 GPU clock speed read from Valley's on-screen clock speed or GPU-Z's clock speed?
> Usually my Valley on-screen GPU reading is higher than GPU-Z's log of the run.
> 
> Thanks


I checked the gpu-z log and it is 1395. You are correct sir.









1400 should be no problem though.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If you have the Classy, then you need the overclocking tool in the Classified thread. It allows core, memory and pci-e voltage adjustment.
> I checked the gpu-z log and it is 1395. You are correct sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1400 should be no problem though.


In my book 1395 is 1400!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If you have the Classy, then you need the overclocking tool in the Classified thread. It allows core, memory and pci-e voltage adjustment.


I don't have a Classy. Can it be done on my Titan?

Also, does it mean that the Core Voltage slider in AB only overvolts the core and not the memory?

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> In my book 1395 is 1400!


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I don't have a Classy. Can it be done on my Titan?
> 
> Also, does it mean that the Core Voltage slider in AB only overvolts the core and not the memory?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the help!


Sorry, yeah it only works on a Classified.









And yes, when you adjust the slider in Afterburner, you are only adjusting Core voltage.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Setup upgrade (if I'm allowed to?)
> Went to SLI.
> 
> Tarnix --- AMD FX8350 / 4.7GHz --- ASUS ENGTX660 DirectCU II (GTX660-DC2O-2GD5) X2, Stock (1020MHz / N/A / 1502MHz) --- 61.1 FPS--- 2556
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Overclocking is going to do anything. I'm CPU Bottle-necked and my cards doesn't have much breathing room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof
> 
> 
> 
> "max stable that I remember" + K-Boost (Kepler boost forced on)
> 
> Not submitting this, K-Boost isn't exactly in the authorized tweaks. It's just to make a point;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


K-boost has nothing to do with Valley tweaking







, the tweaks that are not allowed are softwares that interfere or change the way valley looks and runs. K-boost is "overclocking related"


----------



## dpoverlord

Are my scores ok for 8050 x 1600? & 1920 x 1080?


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Are my scores ok for 8050 x 1600? & 1920 x 1080?


just need a normal post with data line and screen shot for what you want to submit.

otherwise all updated


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> just need a normal post with data line and screen shot for what you want to submit.
> 
> otherwise all updated


Thanks for update!

It is so strange seeing a GTX780 in 2nd place for single cards.


----------



## mxthunder

it is. its a little depressing. im not 100% up to date on the whole big kepler overclocking thing, but its just because the classified cards are allowed over 1.212V? So if you had ref titan and ref 780 the titan would still kill it assuming 1.212V cap for each?

sorry for the delay in updates, my company blocked OCN at work!!!! So I can no longer update during the day. Now i have to do it when I get home while I watch a 4 month old baby and my 21 month old son!
No time for gaming anymore!!


----------



## BBEG

Yes, it's related to the unlocked voltage. A classified titan in air or water would curbstomp any 780 not on extreme cooling.


----------



## h2spartan

Do any of you classified 780 owners game with over 1.21v? or do you just raise it for benching?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> just need a normal post with data line and screen shot for what you want to submit.
> 
> otherwise all updated


didn't I do that in my previous post?


----------



## alancsalt

All scores posted must be accompanied by this *data line* in order to be considered for the Top 30:
Quote:


> Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score


Need the above filled in with your details... If you have a post that does that, can you link?


----------



## dpoverlord

3 Submissions Surround with Bezel Correction, 1600P, then 1080P.... For Shaders not sure what to report...

DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 23.3--- 977 @ 8050x1600


DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1127MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 72.7 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600


DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 111.3 --- 4658 @ 1920x1080


----------



## USFORCES

First run with the 5yr old 980X









USFORCES--- 980X / 4.7 --- 780 SLI, core 1306 / Shaders ? / memory 1542 --- FPS 120.0 --- Score 5021


----------



## VisceralSound

VisceralSound -- i5 3570k 4.0Ghz -- R7870 Hawk Voltage: 1.3V, Core: 1.25Ghz, Memory: 1.55Ghz -- 38.3fps -- 1604


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got a question....When benching hyperthreading on/off....?


----------



## signalpuke

I didn't see any improvement with it off.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Yes, it's related to the unlocked voltage. A classified titan in air or water would curbstomp any 780 not on extreme cooling.


I so wish they could make a Classified Titan. That would be ridiculous.


----------



## signalpuke

edit, updated:
signalpuke --- i7 3820 / 4.835GHz --- GTX Titan, 1260MHz / 2688 / 3510MHz --- 83.4 --- 3489


Spoiler: Right click, open url/image in new tab


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> First run with the 5yr old 980X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USFORCES--- 980X / 4.7 --- 780 SLI, core 1306 / Shaders ? / memory 1542 --- FPS 120.0 --- Score 5021


Mother of god o.o
also, there is no shader clock for Kepler. Well maybe there is, it's just not a tweakable value anymore. you can safely put "N/A"


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> edit, updated:
> signalpuke --- i7 3820 / 4.835GHz --- GTX Titan, 1260MHz / 2688 / 3510MHz --- 83.4 --- 3489
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Right click, open url/image in new tab


Nice score! I still love seeing Titans dominating even though they are so limited voltage wise. Such a powerful card and it looks like you got a good one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I so wish they could make a Classified Titan. That would be ridiculous.


I would just be pissed off at this point, i held off on buying mine (even with funds in hand) til 5 weeks ago.

I don't think titans sold well enough for them to warrant a classified run.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sorry, yeah it only works on a Classified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, when you adjust the slider in Afterburner, you are only adjusting Core voltage.


If I'm unable to overvolt memory on my Titan, does it mean that my max memory OC should be the same at 1.162v and 1.212v?

Also, keeping other settings constant, if I up the memory clock, does it generate more heat?

Thanks a lot! Sorry for bugging you repeatedly.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nice score! I still love seeing Titans dominating even though they are so limited voltage wise. Such a powerful card and it looks like you got a good one.


Still looking for the limit, will update it when I get past 3500, tired of updating it every 10 mins with a nickle lmao


----------



## skupples

Iv'e had pretty poor luck overclocking my titans memory, I game ~ 100+ clocks ~1150... Though, iv'e only spent 2 nights messing with it, too damned busy from this move.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> If I'm unable to overvolt memory on my Titan, does it mean that my max memory OC should be the same at 1.162v and 1.212v?
> 
> Also, keeping other settings constant, if I up the memory clock, does it generate more heat?
> 
> Thanks a lot! Sorry for bugging you repeatedly.


No problem. Yes, as far as I know your max memory clock should be the same no matter the core voltage, but sometimes lowering the core can net you a better memory clock.

And yes, any overclocking will cause greater heat generation, even without added voltage.


----------



## mxthunder

Ok updated again. let me know if i missed anything.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> 3 Submissions Surround with Bezel Correction, 1600P, then 1080P.... For Shaders not sure what to report...
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 23.3--- 977 @ 8050x1600
> 
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1127MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 72.7 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600
> 
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 111.3 --- 4658 @ 1920x1080


I added your 1080p entry and your multi monitor entry, but we dont have a 1600p spreadsheet. you could run 1440p if you wanted


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I added your 1080p entry and your multi monitor entry, but we dont have a 1600p spreadsheet. you could run 1440p if you wanted


for the Multi Monitor do we list what resolution it was though?


----------



## mxthunder

Hmmm I guess the standard is 5760x1080 according to the OP


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke --- i7 3820 / 4.845GHz --- GTX Titan, 1264MHz / 2688 / 3540MHz --- 83.8 --- 3504


Spoiler: Right click, open url/image in new tab


----------



## sndstream

sndstream - 2500k / 5150 --- AMD Devil 13 7990 1220 / 1800 --- av. 103.4 --- 4327


At first I took the tweak section with a grain of salt, but when I applied all of them I went from 4068 to 4300+ on the same oc's so I'd do them if you're on the fence!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke --- i7 3820 / 4.845GHz --- GTX Titan, 1264MHz / 2688 / 3540MHz --- 83.8 --- 3504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Right click, open url/image in new tab


haha almost exact score!


----------



## dpoverlord

quote name="dpoverlord" url="/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7150#post_20559442"]3 Submissions Surround with Bezel Correction, 1600P, then 1080P.... For Shaders not sure what to report...


Spoiler: Old Scores!



DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 23.3--- 977 @ 8050x1600


DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1127MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 72.7 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600


DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 111.3 --- 4658 @ 1920x1080
[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*





I added your 1080p entry and your multi monitor entry, but we dont have a 1600p spreadsheet. you could run 1440p if you wanted

Ok I went ahead and set it up for 1600p and 1440p

DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1058MHZ / NA / 3402MHZ --- 77.8 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600


Spoiler: 1600P Score Updated







DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1058MHZ / NA / 3402MHZ --- 84.1 --- 3517 @ 2560 x1440


Spoiler: 1440P Score Updated







I tried doing a real Surround that was not 1600p surround but I cannot make a custom resolution for my setup at 5760 x 1080. Any ideas?


----------



## ttnuagmada

Haven't posted in a while, do any of the 326 drivers improve performance?

Hi there ratfriend!


----------



## BBEG

320.49 WHQL has been the best driver for benching my 680s thus far, to include the 326 beta and WHQL drivers.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No problem. Yes, as far as I know your max memory clock should be the same no matter the core voltage, but sometimes lowering the core can net you a better memory clock.
> 
> And yes, any overclocking will cause greater heat generation, even without added voltage.


Got it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> quote name="dpoverlord" url="/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7150#post_20559442"]3 Submissions Surround with Bezel Correction, 1600P, then 1080P.... For Shaders not sure what to report...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old Scores!
> 
> 
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 23.3--- 977 @ 8050x1600
> 
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1127MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 72.7 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600
> 
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 111.3 --- 4658 @ 1920x1080
> 
> Ok I went ahead and set it up for 1600p and 1440p
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1058MHZ / NA / 3402MHZ --- 77.8 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1600P Score Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1058MHZ / NA / 3402MHZ --- 84.1 --- 3517 @ 2560 x1440
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1440P Score Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried doing a real Surround that was not 1600p surround but I cannot make a custom resolution for my setup at 5760 x 1080. Any ideas?


Not sure why you are bothering with 1600p since we dont have a spreadsheet for that.









I added your 1440p score though.

Updated.


----------



## BBEG

Went back to stock BIOS, voltage lock and all, and a single 680. I'll have a pictorial update tonight, but I'm yet again impressed with how my vanilla reference 680 does. What a trooper.


----------



## kpforce1

Well, I managed to squeeze a few more FPS out of my i7 920 670 SLI rig to bump me up a hand full of places and get me on the multi monitor list







Not bad considering its on an i7 920









kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.2Ghz --- GTX 670 FTW 4GB SLI, 1253 & 1308 / N/A / 3704 --- 94.1 FPS --- 3937



kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.2Ghz --- GTX 670 FTW 4GB SLI, 1253 & 1308 / N/A / 3704 --- 46.4 FPS --- 1939


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Not sure why you are bothering with 1600p since we dont have a spreadsheet for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added your 1440p score though.
> 
> Updated.


Did it mainly since people in this thread may ask about 1600p and we have somewhere to direct them. I do everything in 1600p so it makes sense to have it.


----------



## provost

Provost --- 3930K / 4.8GHz --- GTX Titan, 1177MHz / 3692MHz --- 81.4 --- 3406
On Air

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/00017_zps2b38d300.png.html

Does this score look ok for a single Titan?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Provost --- 3930K / 4.8GHz --- GTX Titan, 1177MHz / 3692MHz --- 81.4 --- 3406
> On Air
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/00017_zps2b38d300.png.html
> 
> Does this score look ok for a single Titan?


Great score.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Great score.


Thanks. Its on air, so I guess there may be some temp throttle.
I am going to try 3DMark11 and Firestrike later.
I was all hyped up for the classy as one of my next purchase, but what's up with the memory snafu? I guess I will hold off for bit...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Thanks. Its on air, so I guess there may be some temp throttle.
> I am going to try 3DMark11 and Firestrike later.
> I was all hyped up for the classy as one of my next purchase, but what's up with the memory snafu? I guess I will hold off for bit...


Don't know, but I confirmed my card has the Elpida ram.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Not sure if serious. We lost some of the best information on this Forum with best OC comparison graphs on the entire internet since it was taken from such a big pool of users. I'm disappointed greatly.


this, best data graphs so far lost on the web..


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> this, best data graphs so far lost on the web..


This again, those graphs had tons of useful info.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Not sure if serious. We lost some of the best information on this Forum with best OC comparison graphs on the entire internet since it was taken from such a big pool of users. I'm disappointed greatly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> this, best data graphs so far lost on the web..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> This again, those graphs had tons of useful info.


Oh My







, I have to agree with that I call it The lost treasure.


----------



## sndstream

sndstream --- 2500k / 5150 --- AMD Devil 13 7990, 1200/ na/ 1800--- AVG. FPS 51.7 --- Score 2162

5760x1080


----------



## BBEG

*So. Update time.*

Last night I decided to reinstall my OS because I dunno. With an extremely minimal loadout, I flashed on the original BIOS's that came on my 680s to give them another go benching. The results are... impressive, to say the least. On the stock BIOS's, I'm easily passing my previous single-card bests, barring a modded (still unlocked) 770 BIOS. In SLI, I'm again passing my previous SLI scores, and I'm _just_ under my current best on voltage unlocked 680 BIOS's.

Single Card


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Previous top - vanilla 680 on _unlocked_ full 1.2125V 680 BIOS: 1306 MHz core / 7204 MHz memory


Current vanilla 680 on _stock_ locked BIOS: 1215 MHz core / 7114 MHz memory


Current Superclocked 680 on _stock_ locked BIOS: 1228 MHz core / 7114 MHz memory


Current Best - vanilla 680 on modified 770 BIOS: 1306 MHz core / 7204 MHz memory


Both cards, stable, are pulling _significantly higher_ average scores than my previous runs. I have no idea what's different. The hardware is all the same, and the only real differences are about a dozen additional programs installed and 10-ish games. I wouldn't think this would be enough to make this kind of difference, but I'll take it. Next step is to test these singly on an unlocked 680 BIOS, then again on a 770 BIOS. I expect great things.











Two Cards


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Previous best on stock, locked voltage BIOS: 1176 MHz core / 6930 MHz memory & 1241 MHz core / 7128 MHz memory, 2600k at 4.7 GHz


Current SLI 680 on _stock_ locked BIOS: 1215 MHz core / 7114 MHz memory & 1228 MHz core / 7114 MHz memory, 2600k at 4.6 GHz


Same as above, 2600k at 4.8 GHz


Same as above, 2600k at 5.0 GHz


Previous SLI 680 on full 1.2125V BIOS: 1306 MHz core / 7220 MHz memory & 1280 MHz core / 7012 MHz memory, 2600k at 4.7 GHz


Take-home message: for a 2600k, core clock matters a lot when running two 680s in SLI. The higher I pushed the CPU, the higher my score got. I don't know if I can safely push past 5GHz while still on air; I'll save the 5.2 and 5.4 runs for water. Once again, I'm butting up against the unlocked voltage 770 BIOS score at much lower core clocks and splitting the difference in memory clocks. Not freakin' bad at all. An unlocked voltage 680 BIOS might be all I need for 100+ FPS.



Driver 320.49 WHQL was used for all of the above current runs. I've tested (exhaustively) all WHQL and beta drivers from 314.22 up to 326.41 and the 320.49 WHQL driver provides the best benchmark scores.


----------



## pharma57

Pretty nice scores, BBEG!







Keep up the good work!

And I agree that the 320.49 are excellent drivers for benchmarking. We also get the added bonus that they are WHQL.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Thanks. Its on air, so I guess there may be some temp throttle.
> I am going to try 3DMark11 and Firestrike later.
> I was all hyped up for the classy as one of my next purchase, but what's up with the memory snafu? I guess I will hold off for bit...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Don't know, but I confirmed my card has the Elpida ram.


What are the issues with the ram, I must have missed this...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> What are the issues with the ram, I must have missed this...


They overclock like crap. +400 seems like the average now. The guys who got Samsung modules are getting +700.


----------



## signalpuke

That would explain some things...time to investigate.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well, I managed to squeeze a few more FPS out of my i7 920 670 SLI rig to bump me up a hand full of places and get me on the multi monitor list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering its on an i7 920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.2Ghz --- GTX 670 FTW 4GB SLI, 1253 & 1308 / N/A / 3704 --- 94.1 FPS --- 3937
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.2Ghz --- GTX 670 FTW 4GB SLI, 1253 & 1308 / N/A / 3704 --- 46.4 FPS --- 1939
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I REALLY hope its my cpu holding me back, because i score almost the exact same with two titans on an i5 3570k @ 4.4



oh, its a 4x bench. Still amazing, blows my old 670's scores away (on this cpu)



I'm guessing the submission I had on the list at 65fps was also a 4x run, not the op req of extreme hd.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I REALLY hope its my cpu holding me back, because i score almost the exact same with two titans on an i5 3570k @ 4.4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, its a 4x bench. Still amazing, blows my old 670's scores away (on this cpu)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the submission I had on the list at 65fps was also a 4x run, not the op req of extreme hd.


From the OP on multi monitor you are to use Ultra and 4x







... I'm still impressed with the 670's performance. I am running the 1.212V BIOS though under water. Debating on throwing a third in. We'll see







. I need to finish my Force1 rig first


----------



## gagac1971

here is my result whit gtx 680 classified sli 1306 mhz and 3500 memory clock


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> here is my result whit gtx 680 classified sli 1306 mhz and 3500 memory clock


you should check out the first page for rules and tweaks








670FTW sli 1306 / 3500


i tried different clock speeds for my gpu's, since ive seen someone else do it and get in the # 2 spot....... i figured i should try, but it did not help.
- gpu 1 @ 1385/3654 and gpu 2 @ 1346/3654 didnt help my score at all


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> here is my result whit gtx 680 classified sli 1306 mhz and 3500 memory clock


Open Nvidia Control Panel and change preset to 'Performance'. I have a very, very hard time believing my two reference 680s on their stock, voltage locked and reduced BIOS's can outperform two 680 Classified's that aren't voltage locked at all.

What CPU, and what is it clocked at?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Silly question: Any way (software?) of checking the memory brand on the titans/780 cards without having to dismount the thing and visually inspect it?


----------



## jimrun

... jimrun ____ 4770K / 4.5 ____ GTX780 (x1) / 1254 / 3690 ____ 79.3 ____ 3319 ...


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Silly question: Any way (software?) of checking the memory brand on the titans/780 cards without having to dismount the thing and visually inspect it?


Not that I am aware of, but if you open the first cover, there is a sticker that states the date it was made. You can also compare your SN vs my SN (see my build thread). If you have a later SN, then you likely have the Samsung ram as I do.


----------



## mxthunder

updated.

check the OP if you were not added or missed.


----------



## skupples

Well, in that case... All that convo about an incorrect listing was incorrect! Re-sub!

Skupples --- 3570k / 4.4ghz --- GTX Titan X2, 1163 / Shaders / 3155 --- 66,5 --- 2784 (5760x1080)



(no nvcp tweaks, i'll submit some more laters)


----------



## mxthunder

actually, I went ahead and updated that score on the mutli gpu sheet on the last update. i remember that convo so i knew it was a legit entry.


----------



## skupples

5 fewness i7 3930k GTX Titan SLI 65.8 2753 2790

6 skupples i5 3570k GTX Titan SLI 66.5

Ty good sir! Though, i thought 66,5>65,8


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well, in that case... All that convo about an incorrect listing was incorrect! Re-sub!
> 
> Skupples --- 3570k / 4.4ghz --- GTX Titan X2, 1163 / Shaders / 3155 --- 66,5 --- 2784 (5760x1080)
> 
> 
> 
> (no nvcp tweaks, i'll submit some more laters)


I need some help here, I can't get my 1600p monitors to downlock to 5760 x 1080 will only go to 5760 x 1200


----------



## kpforce1

Well mxthunder, I've got one last update on this rig... I pulled out all of the stops making my 670's and i7 920 scream lol.... i couldn't help it. I had to get in the top three 670 SLi submissions and break 4k points!!







I can still hang with the big boys









kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.53 Ghz --- GTX 670 FTW 4GB SLI, 1253 & 1283 / N/A / 3734 --- 96.3 FPS --- 4028


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan sli --- 1215&1202/3610 -- 96.0 --- 4016 *1440P*


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan Sli -- 1176/3580 -- 57.4 -- 2402 *4K*

00129.png 8060k .png file


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I need some help here, I can't get my 1600p monitors to downlock to 5760 x 1080 will only go to 5760 x 1200


not sure, sorry... Maybe some one with a similar setup can chime in.


----------



## USFORCES

Moving up guys watch out!

USFORCES--- 980X / 4.7 --- 780 SLI, core 1367 / memory 1542 --- FPS 122.6 --- Score 5129


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Moving up guys watch out!
> 
> USFORCES--- 980X / 4.7 --- 780 SLI, core 1367 / memory 1542 --- FPS 122.6 --- Score 5129


I wish you could get better memory overclock. Such a shame.


----------



## USFORCES

I just tried +200 on it and she died








*Edit*, Sad part is both my cores can hit 1410MHz +275 it's almost stable on 1.35v I think 1.36v would do it except evbot freaks out. Maybe I should try that bios with the pwr target of 120.
.


----------



## USFORCES

I think this is the best I can do even with the new ln2 bios







But I was able to make it through heaven at 1410Mhz









USFORCES--- 980X / 4.7 --- 780 SLI, core 1384 / memory 1535 --- FPS 123.3 --- Score 5158


----------



## gagac1971

hi man my CPU is I7 2700k working at 4.4ghz and i don't understand when you talk about normal 680 performing classified cards,this result of them in sli is low?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi man my CPU is I7 2700k working at 4.4ghz and i don't understand when you talk about normal 680 performing classified cards,this result of them in sli is low?


you are scoring like people with 3 670's, looks good.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I think this is the best I can do even with the new ln2 bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was able to make it through heaven at 1410Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USFORCES--- 980X / 4.7 --- 780 SLI, core 1384 / memory 1535 --- FPS 123.3 --- Score 5158


I still think Valley is not coded well for this new platform.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you are scoring like people with 3 670's, looks good.


3x 670's ?? i have two 670's he's just not using the tweaks in the op and not over clocked that high.

680 classy's in sli should be able to score higher than me.
.......670 sli


----------



## BBEG

Holy crap chronic. Are FTW cards voltage unlocked? Those are some awesome clocks!

And yes, two 680 Classifieds should be able to push past 100 FPS easily. My 1.2125V limited cards can squeeze in 99.3 FPS, and I'm pretty sure I can get higher. Chronic brother, I'd love to know what you're doing to those cards to get that score.









What are your temperatures gagac? If you're getting over 70 degrees, you're being throttled. Same if you spike too high over your power target.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Holy crap chronic. Are FTW cards voltage unlocked? Those are some awesome clocks!
> 
> And yes, two 680 Classifieds should be able to push past 100 FPS easily. My 1.2125V limited cards can squeeze in 99.3 FPS, and I'm pretty sure I can get higher. Chronic brother, I'd love to know what you're doing to those cards to get that score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your temperatures gagac? If you're getting over 70 degrees, you're being throttled. Same if you spike too high over your power target.


no i limited to 1.212v on a modded bios, same bios on both cards so i can sync them together. that last run i did was with 1385/3654 on the first card and 1346/3654 on the second card, cant quite keep up with the first one









i get better runs when there both running the same clock speeds 1356/3654 is the max for my second card and 1398/3654 for the first one


----------



## gagac1971

yap over 71 start to throttle and i cant past 1340 mhz is max that i can go and memory 1860 showed i gpuz my best score in valley is 3998


----------



## jimrun

... jimrun ____ 4770K / 4.5 ____ GTX780 (x1) / 1306 / 3654 ____ 81.4 ____ 3405 ...


----------



## jimrun

... jimrun ____ 4770K / 4.5 ____ GTX780 (x1) / 1306 / 3649 ____ 81.9 ____ 3426 ...


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> ... jimrun ____ 4770K / 4.5 ____ GTX780 (x1) / 1306 / 3649 ____ 81.9 ____ 3426 ...


now change you cpu clock to 5 ghz and post it again


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I need some help here, I can't get my 1600p monitors to downlock to 5760 x 1080 will only go to 5760 x 1200


did you make a custom res in NVCP? settings in valley custom have trouble overriding the EDID (at least for me).


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not sure, sorry... Maybe some one with a similar setup can chime in.


Anyone know how crashes when I try. I can submit it at 5760x1200


----------



## gagac1971

hi for all there after benchmarking again
gagac \ I7 2700 4.4 ghz \ evga gtx 680 classified sli 1280 \ 1536 shaders \ 1824.4 mhz \ 97.1 \ 4062 score


----------



## BBEG

Getting there, but you're still throttling.

Set your fan speed to max when you bench or else you will hit 70C and start throttling because of temperature. Also try to OC your 2700k to 4.6 or so; I know that even at 4.8 GHz, my 2600k is still throttling my two 680s.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Silly question: Any way (software?) of checking the memory brand on the titans/780 cards without having to dismount the thing and visually inspect it?


Hey Gabriel saw you had a Titan SC and non SC is there a big difference in your opinion?


----------



## gagac1971

i think is time to get new 4770 k and new motherboard


----------



## skyn3t

you guys hold you breath because HOF is coming with high score LOL


----------



## gagac1971

another benchmark whit two gtx 680 classified
gagac i7 2700k 4.7 evga gtx 680 classified sli 1319 clock 1879.2 mhz memory 98.2 score 4108
i can get higher whit score but i my room is hot like in hell i will wait for winter for better results, lol !


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> another benchmark whit two gtx 680 classified
> gagac i7 2700k 4.7 evga gtx 680 classified sli 1319 clock 1879.2 mhz memory 98.2 score 4108
> i can get higher whit score but i my room is hot like in hell i will wait for winter for better results, lol !


try a run with the tweak's from the op


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NVIDIA guide to better scores in Valley 1.0

Drivers:
Your cards drivers are key to your best score. Many times the newest beta drivers from NVIDIA will give you the highest score but not always. Certain gpu configurations may benefit from slightly older drivers. A good, clean install of your drivers is important. Here is a guide to completely remove your drivers:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers

VALLEY GUIDE:
1) Right click on your desktop to bring up the NVIDIA control panel, and click on "Manage 3D Settings." Click the Program Settings tab, then the drop down box to choose Valley. If you don't see it you can click the Add button for Unigine Engine, or Browse for Valley.exe which is in C>Program files (x86)>Unigine>Valley>bin. Change the following four items, then click Apply.
>Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
>Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
>Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
>Vertical sync changed to off
Your page should now look like this:

2) Now click on "Adjust image settings with preview" in the control panel. Click the "Use my preference emphasizing:" button and change the slider to Performance, then click Apply. Your page should now look like this:

You can now close the control panel.

3) Have only one monitor plugged into your card(s).
4) Overclock your chip as much as you can with reasonable stability.
5) Overclock your card's memory as much as possible, Valley likes high memory clocks, then overclock your card's core as much as possible.
6) Change your desktop theme to Windows Classic.
7) Shut down all other programs, and do not have any monitoring software running.
8) You need to keep your card from throttling. Many cards have a thermal throttle point, such as 70c, where they downclock. If you are not underwater then open up your case, use a floor fan blowing on your cards, run Valley at the coldest part of the day, or anything else you can do to keep all your gpus under their throttle point. Some cards will allow a greater oc if they are colder as well.
9) Hit ENTER to scroll through the first few seconds of each of Valley's 18 scenes before hitting F9 to start the benchmark.

Additional Items:
There are more things that you can do to try for a slightly better score. These items are unlikely to get you a large score increase, but depending on your setup, they might help.

1) Ctrl-Shift-Esc will bring up your Windows Task manager. On the Process tab you can shut down any unnecessary ones. You can find a guide to processes and also turning off other items at blackviper.com.
2) If you have many programs starting with windows you can make adjustments to them by going to the start button search window and typing msconfig. On the Startup tab you may notice programs automatically starting that are not necessary.
3) Some benchers may create a separate Windows installation with just the bare minimum of components, and no unnecessary programs or utilities.
4) You can optimize your hard drive by trying a few tweaks. Here is guide for Windows 7:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
and one for Windows 8:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
5) You can try increasing the priority of the Valley process. To do that start the benchmark in windowed mode, then use ctrl-shift-esc to bring up the Task Manger. Right click on the Valley.exe process, move to Set Priority and click Realtime. Then click Change Priority to confirm in the pop up window. You can also stop the explorer.exe process (or others) by right clicking and choosing End Process, and confirming the pop up. To bring back explorer, click File>New Task(Run&#8230 then enter explorer.exe in the Open: box and click OK. After closing Task Manger, go back to Valley hit Esc, then you can click Full Screen on the Settings tab to resume the benchmark.



my 670 @ stock clocks with and with out nvcp tweaks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BBEG

Interestingly, those finetuned tweaks did nothing for my score over preset "Performance" setting.

Speaking of, update!

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.8 GHz --- SLI Reference GTX 680s w/ 770 BIOS ; 1293 & 1267 MHz core / 7114 MHz mem --- 101.1 FPS --- 4230




That's officially the highest my cards have done, even though, as per usual, they can't hit their max clocks on the 770 BIOS. They're doing better now than the first time I tried this BIOS, which is nice to see. There's a couple 680 Lightning and Classy owners that have some work to do.


----------



## pharma57

Wow! That is excellent!


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES--- 980X / 4.7 --- 780 SLI, core 1319 / memory 1644 --- FPS 125.3 --- Score 5244

I might be finely figuring out this Elpida memory a little bit...


----------



## sdhunter67

With the ops tweak back in the top 100

sdhunter67

i7 3960x at 4.2 Ghz --- GTX SLI 690; 1312 / 3429

104,4 FPS ---- 4367


----------



## yawa

My Valley score with my single GTX 670 at 1218 and my FX 8350 at 4.9GHZ . Just a test to branch off in some benchmarks.



P.S. Updated, Pushed it to what it could handle.

FX 8350 at 4.9 Ghz
GTX 670 at 1306 with 3205 memory. Score went down. Must be the memory. oh well.


----------



## mxthunder

OK guys. Updated.
If you post was not added/updated, read the OP for rules, etc.

Also, if you are posting tons of updated scores at once, PLEASE go back and edit your first new score posting with the one you want entered so I dont have to update the same people 2-3 times each.


----------



## bfedorov11

bfedorov11 --- FX8350 / 5.0GHz --- 770 SLI, 1375 / 2005 --- 92.8 --- 3881


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdhunter67*
> 
> With the ops tweak back in the top 100
> 
> sdhunter67
> 
> i7 3960x at 4.2 Ghz --- GTX SLI 690; 1312 / 3429
> 
> 104,4 FPS ---- 4367


Nice score


----------



## bfedorov11

After looking at these scores I think its time to jump the amd ship. 4670 looks sexy priced at 2 bills.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> bfedorov11 --- FX8350 / 5.0GHz --- 770 SLI, 1375 / 2005 --- 92.8 --- 3881


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> After looking at these scores I think its time to jump the amd ship. 4670 looks sexy priced at 2 bills.


yeah that score should be a lot better. and you're minimum FPS is really low compared to mine with [email protected] 5ghz and two 670's


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quick Run after a rebuild of the machine and 3 new 780s underwater

YP5 Toronto -- 3930K @ 4.4 -- PNY 780 x 3. 1176/3100 -- 125.3 -- 5243


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41 --- 4770K / 4.0GHz --- Classified 780 x1, 1363 / 1680 --- 79.2 --- 3315 (AIR)


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


This is head-scratch worthy to me. Are 670 FTW's voltage unlocked?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> This is head-scratch worthy to me. Are 670 FTW's voltage unlocked?


no with modded bios i can only get to 1.212v


----------



## mxthunder

Updated


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> This is head-scratch worthy to me. Are 670 FTW's voltage unlocked?


Not that i know of, i could only ever get mine to 1.212, and like 1,167 stock or something along those lines.

My 670ftw's literally clocked per volt, was kind of strange.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah that score should be a lot better. and you're minimum FPS is really low compared to mine with [email protected] 5ghz and two 670's


Low compared to if I was running Intel or low for my setup? Also running on w8 and a 70% fill ssd.. fresh w7 might be worth a few fps... right?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Low compared to if I was running Intel or low for my setup? Also running on w8 and a 70% fill ssd.. fresh w7 might be worth a few fps... right?


*Yes, and no*

You would get a better score if you get a better CPU, but windows 8 is not the issue. I also run windows 8, and i get 104.6 FPS in valley on my SLI 770's @ 1320Mhz.

First of all, i think you got your GPU's core clock "MHz" reading wrong. Valley does not read it correctly, you should run an application like GPU-Z in the background, so you can get your accurate GPU's core clock.

I say that because, @ stock speed, i get 91FPS @ 1202Mhz. It would be impossible for you to get 92 FPS with 1372Mhz







(even with that processor)


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> First of all, i think you got your GPU's core clock "MHz" reading wrong. Valley does not read it correctly, you should run an application like GPU-Z in the background, so you can get your accurate GPU's core clock.


^^^ this. The screenshot shows valley reported 1375 which we know it gets wrong at least for nvidia cards. It's probably really running 100+ mhz shy of that misreported value. I hope scores reported with incorrect clocks this one aren't being added to the spreadsheet?

edit: i guess it doesn't matter anymore what the reported clocks are since they're not in the speadsheet anymore anyway and it's less of a true data collection effort now.


----------



## bfedorov11

I thought that may be the case. I did look at some screen shots and some look to show the same score. That is why I assumed.

I tried to google an answer about Valley core speeds but couldn't find a definite answer. Glad to clear it up. Why does it report the core speed incorrectly?

Now that my gpu clocks suck.. I guess its time to vmod these babies and get them underwater.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Why does it report the core speed incorrectly?.


idk... but precx and afterburner and gpuz all get it right. Since i usually (err always) have precx running for its fan control features when doing something gpu stressfull, i just use it for monitoring.


----------



## dpoverlord

Ok guys....

Need some help.

These are my previous scores with 2 titans:


Spoiler: 2 cards!



3 Submissions Surround with Bezel Correction, 1600P, then 1080P.... For Shaders not sure what to report...

DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 23.3--- 977 @ 8050x1600


DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1127MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 72.7 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600


DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 111.3 --- 4658 @ 1920x1080




Now with a third 1920x1080 is lower? How does this make sense? (This is not a submission)
DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2 with SC=3 , GPU1 1032 GPU1&2MHZ 1019GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3005MHZ --- 105.9---4432 @ 1920x1080


Only thing that went up was 8050 x 1600
DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.305GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, SCx1, GPU1 1110MHZ GPU2 1006MHZ GPU3 1045MHZ/ NA / 3151HZ --- 26.5--- 1108 @ 8050x1600


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys....
> 
> Need some help.
> 
> These are my previous scores with 2 titans:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2 cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Submissions Surround with Bezel Correction, 1600P, then 1080P.... For Shaders not sure what to report...
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 23.3--- 977 @ 8050x1600
> 
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1127MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 72.7 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600
> 
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 111.3 --- 4658 @ 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with a third 1920x1080 is lower? How does this make sense? (This is not a submission)
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2 with SC=3 , GPU1 1032 GPU1&2MHZ 1019GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3005MHZ --- 105.9---4432 @ 1920x1080
> 
> 
> Only thing that went up was 8050 x 1600
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.305GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, SCx1, GPU1 1110MHZ GPU2 1006MHZ GPU3 1045MHZ/ NA / 3151HZ --- 26.5--- 1108 @ 8050x1600


Why on earth do you have 3 Titans while still running a i7-930? And the reason you are getting a lower score is because you are bottle necked by your i7-930!


----------



## USFORCES

^ This, even my 6core 980x gets a little lower score compared to the 3930-3960x









He may as well wait for the 4760x now...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> ^ This, even my 6core 980x gets a little lower score compared to the 3930-3960x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may as well wait for the 4760x now...


True, but I would have waited on that 3rd Titan as well.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I thought that may be the case. I did look at some screen shots and some look to show the same score. That is why I assumed.
> 
> I tried to google an answer about Valley core speeds but couldn't find a definite answer. Glad to clear it up. Why does it report the core speed incorrectly?
> 
> Now that my gpu clocks suck.. I guess its time to vmod these babies and get them underwater.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> idk... but precx and afterburner and gpuz all get it right. Since i usually (err always) have precx running for its fan control features when doing something gpu stressfull, i just use it for monitoring.


well on modded bios with a set boost clock valley actually reads clocks correctly, between the 13mhz increments. i could be at 1306mhz on percision with a +91 and +104 cpu core clock in precisionx but valley reads every mhz from 1306 to 1319mhz.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Why on earth do you have 3 Titans while still running a i7-930? And the reason you are getting a lower score is because you are bottle necked by your i7-930!


Well.... I was upping like Skupples in September, but I am not happy with the current crop of motherboards and my i7-930 O/C to 4.3GHZ so I figured lets see if I can make this work. Had no dremel so I literrally took a hammer and cut out the metal on the bottom to fit the third titan into the slot. Only problem is that the exhaust has no open air and is hitting metal.


But I realize I had been on a new image so I put in the customized Nvidia settings. 1920 x 1080 still is not improving like it did on 2 titans. But I ran 7680 x 1600 and my score went up 1000 points. Only weird issue was that it shows in Nvidia Tuner that the cards were at 575MHZ but Valley shows 1202mhz:

Ironically I set my res to 5760 x 1080 and it still ran at 7680 x 1600 with 4 points higher.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Well.... I was upping like Skupples in September, but I am not happy with the current crop of motherboards and my i7-930 O/C to 4.3GHZ so I figured lets see if I can make this work. Had no dremel so I literrally took a hammer and cut out the metal on the bottom to fit the third titan into the slot. Only problem is that the exhaust has no open air and is hitting metal.
> 
> 
> But I realize I had been on a new image so I put in the customized Nvidia settings. 1920 x 1080 still is not improving like it did on 2 titans. But I ran 7680 x 1600 and my score went up 1000 points. Only weird issue was that it shows in Nvidia Tuner that the cards were at 575MHZ but Valley shows 1202mhz:
> 
> Ironically I set my res to 5760 x 1080 and it still ran at 7680 x 1600 with 4 points higher.


Th higher the resolution, the more gpu dependent. 1080P performance will be the same or go down, higher resolutions you will see some increase. The EVGA X79 Dark is a nice board and available now. Get a 3820 for cheap and then upgrade to a 6 Core later.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Th higher the resolution, the more gpu dependent. 1080P performance will be the same or go down, higher resolutions you will see some increase. The EVGA X79 Dark is a nice board and available now. Get a 3820 for cheap and then upgrade to a 6 Core later.


Did another test run, its odd, do you find EVGA Precision reporting lower numbers than in game on the GPU clock?

I'd like to submit the below though:
DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.305GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, SC x1, GPU1 1354MHZ GPU2 1302MHZ GPU31302MHZ / NA / 3104MHZ --- 86.5 --- [email protected] 2560 x1440


The system crashes if I raise the clock offset to +115 and mem to +300, I believe it is NOW time to mod the bios.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Did another test run, its odd, do you find EVGA Precision reporting lower numbers than in game on the GPU clock?
> 
> I'd like to submit the below though:
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.305GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, SC x1, GPU1 1354MHZ GPU2 1302MHZ GPU31302MHZ / NA / 3104MHZ --- 86.5 --- [email protected] 2560 x1440
> 
> 
> The system crashes if I raise the clock offset to +115 and mem to +300, I believe it is NOW time to mod the bios.


Precision is correct, the valley in game gpu core clock reported is not correct with nvidia gpu bios' that have a boost clock. The boost really messes with whatever valley uses to read it.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Precision is correct, the valley in game gpu core clock reported is not correct with nvidia gpu bios' that have a boost clock. The boost really messes with whatever valley uses to read it.


What do you think is causing the 575mhz error sometimes then? I am going to run more benches, I am going to try heaven as well. However, you really see the improvement when the system goes to surround. 1920x1080 oddly enough loses performance 4658 vs ~4400 range. Then when you hit 7680x1600 it goes much higher.

For ie.

DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.017GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1127MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 72.7 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600


Then with 3 titans
Clocks from Precision, going to sync and keep at stock for next round
DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.305GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, SC x1, GPU1 1137MHZ GPU2 1071MHZ GPU3 1084MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 82.17 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600


Edit: Going to need to redo this as my CPU clock speeds are not correct, how do I deactivate a titan so I don't need to take it out so I can make sure all things are equal?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What do you think is causing the 575mhz error sometimes then? I am going to run more benches, I am going to try heaven as well. However, you really see the improvement when the system goes to surround. 1920x1080 oddly enough loses performance 4658 vs ~4400 range. Then when you hit 7680x1600 it goes much higher.
> 
> For ie.
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.017GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1127MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 72.7 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600
> 
> 
> Then with 3 titans
> Clocks from Precision, going to sync and keep at stock for next round
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.305GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, SC x1, GPU1 1137MHZ GPU2 1071MHZ GPU3 1084MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 82.17 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600
> 
> 
> Edit: Going to need to redo this as my CPU clock speeds are not correct, how do I deactivate a titan so I don't need to take it out so I can make sure all things are equal?


I don't why the error is there, but AMD cards & nvidia cards with boost disabled read OK. Whatever reads the clocks in valley is just off with the nvidia boost.
I can't really say for the resolution issues, I normally just run 1080p & rarely 1440p, I've never used more than 1 monitor.

Your board (it was my favorite x58 board until the x58 OC, I still hold some records on the x58 ud5) doesn't have the pci-e disable switches, the only way to deactivate a card is to physically remove it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Precision is correct, the valley in game gpu core clock reported is not correct with nvidia gpu bios' that have a boost clock. The boost really messes with whatever valley uses to read it.


valley in game gpu clock reports your boost limit / Max table clock, so with the 600 series cards the (boost limit / Max table clock) that valley reports is 1293mhz and what ever your overclock was it would add from that, and i think the boost limit is 1202mhz for the titan??? But with modded bios you can adjust that.

stock bios for 670


modded bios


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't why the error is there, but AMD cards & nvidia cards with boost disabled read OK. Whatever reads the clocks in valley is just off with the nvidia boost.
> I can't really say for the resolution issues, I normally just run 1080p & rarely 1440p, I've never used more than 1 monitor.
> 
> Your board (it was my favorite x58 board until the x58 OC, I still hold some records on the x58 ud5) doesn't have the pci-e disable switches, the only way to deactivate a card is to physically remove it.


Got ya,

I actually don't have K-Boost enabled, would it be smart to have it enabled for my test runs? I am posting my results on the 1440p thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/0_100

I realized though that my clock speeds were a bit different. I think I am going to do benches with everything disabled again at 2560 x 1600, 7680 x 1600 ( no bezel), with my most stable O/C at 4.3ghz.

Any rec's of what I should do?


----------



## lilchronic

valley reports gpu clock's pretty good, with modded bios that is and not in 13mhz increments.









stcok clock

+13 oc still 1215mhz boost clock

+14 oc


----------



## skupples

Use a boost-disabled BIOS and valley will read fine. It's boost that throws it off.


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 3960X @ 4,7 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified ---- 1401/1803 -- 81.4 -- 3407



GPU on air


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 4,7 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified ---- 1401/1803 -- 81.4 -- 3407
> 
> 
> 
> GPU on air


Great run. Check your gpu clock in gpuz though. I posted a run at 1400, but it was actually only running 1395. I went back and verified clocks in gpuz and precision.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Great run. Check your gpu clock in gpuz though. I posted a run at 1400, but it was actually only running 1395. I went back and verified clocks in gpuz and precision.


I did and took a screen right after the run, GPUz shows 1402 MHz



The rig is placed just below a window and has 10C air blowing on it


----------



## yawa

K much better score this time.

+117 on the GPU
+145 on the GPU Memory
4.9 GHZ on the FX 8350. Single GTX 670 1293Mhz the whole time. Boost disabled, voltage maxed. I can run 1306 but not much beyond that. Which is why i'm dying to return to my regular bios, and put it underwater. Nonetheless, doing pretty nice right now.



A screen from in the benchmark.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I did and took a screen right after the run, GPUz shows 1402 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> The rig is placed just below a window and has 10C air blowing on it


Lucky. I need some cold air like that.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Lucky. I need some cold air like that.


I had to give it cold air as I got artifacts when temps hit low 80's C and throttled when it hit 94C. It's a good 780 Classified







the other one I got can't do more than 1350 MHz on air.


----------



## pharma57

Fantastic run Mydog!


----------



## dpoverlord

Getting a weird error when I am benching at surround 8050x1600 at 8xAA at 4xAA I get no errors. I did a system image to last week and am still getting:

D3d11Render:3D11Render(): Unknown Nvidia GPU
Direct3d11 error: out of memory
D3D11Texture::create2d() can't create RGA8 8050x1600 2d texture
RenderManager::Create TExture3d(): can't create texture


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Getting a weird error when I am benching at surround 8050x1600 at 8xAA at 4xAA I get no errors. I did a system image to last week and am still getting:
> 
> D3d11Render:3D11Render(): Unknown Nvidia GPU
> Direct3d11 error: out of memory
> D3D11Texture::create2d() can't create RGA8 8050x1600 2d texture
> RenderManager::Create TExture3d(): can't create texture


That's the kind of error I get when I'm unstable. Are you OC'd ATM?try lowering it and see what happens.

Keep in mind, a resolution that high could just be not properly supported as well.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Getting a weird error when I am benching at surround 8050x1600 at 8xAA at 4xAA I get no errors. I did a system image to last week and am still getting:
> 
> D3d11Render:3D11Render(): Unknown Nvidia GPU
> Direct3d11 error: out of memory
> D3D11Texture::create2d() can't create RGA8 8050x1600 2d texture
> RenderManager::Create TExture3d(): can't create texture


what drivers are you using? did you have any web pages open in the background? but could also just be mem overclock to high.
not benching with webpages open are you


----------



## dpoverlord

For those in surround having issues:

Straight from Unigine
Hi Jonathan,

In resolution field you should use resolution of your single monitor (2560x1600), after that you can select Monitors - Surround and disable surround in nVidia driver. Or you can choose Wall 3x1 instead of Surround and you will get configurable bezel compensation as well.

Thanks!
Andrey Bayun


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Use a boost-disabled BIOS and valley will read fine. It's boost that throws it off.


Speaking of: how well have people's Kepler cards overclocked when disabling boost? Any improvements seen or is it not worth the effort?


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41 --- 4770K / 4.0GHz --- Classified 780 x1, 1389 / 1680 --- 80.0 --- 3346 (AIR-ambient 80F))


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES--980X / 4.7GHz --- Classified 780 x2, 1385MHz / 1641 --- 126.6 --- 5296

54F outside, I want winter now


----------



## lilchronic

54°F wish it was that cold here in florida. the lowest temps i get is around 28°F in winter time.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@1600 Giga WindForce3 760 SLI 1306 / 3629 3829 91.5fps 1st run









 One more card will beat my TRI score


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey you guys may be interested in the 1440p vs 1600p Unigine and other benchmarks thread. It is all in surround:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/100_100#post_20604299


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> K much better score this time.
> 
> +117 on the GPU
> +145 on the GPU Memory
> 4.9 GHZ on the FX 8350. Single GTX 670 1293Mhz the whole time. Boost disabled, voltage maxed. I can run 1306 but not much beyond that. Which is why i'm dying to return to my regular bios, and put it underwater. Nonetheless, doing pretty nice right now.
> 
> 
> 
> A screen from in the benchmark.


can you please put the data line in your post and I will add it.

Otherwise all updated. Let me know any mistakes or missed posts.


----------



## gagac1971

this time better score and will go higher for sure
gagac \ evga gtx 680 classified sli \ 1320 mhz \ 3687 \ 98.4 \ score 4115


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Use a boost-disabled BIOS and valley will read fine. It's boost that throws it off.


Boost is now off, ok it's time to mod the cards. Any suggestions


----------



## pharma57

I felt pretty good having completed my hardest Valley run. You can imagine how I felt when I saw the snapshot!









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/514u.png/


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I felt pretty good having completed my hardest Valley run. You can imagine how I felt when I saw the snapshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/514u.png/


Love you very much Pharma Druggy but can you please put your rig in your sig 

" For the love of god, I award you no points, and may god have mercy on your soul"

Pretty Please


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I felt pretty good having completed my hardest Valley run. You can imagine how I felt when I saw the snapshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/514u.png/


Damn! Hacker...









Is that not acceptable?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Damn! Hacker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that not acceptable?


lol .... I wish it was but think we need some scenery. Timing is everything!


----------



## mxthunder

machine gun F12. I always do. I have had it where it wont take the screenshot at all the first few times I press it


----------



## Mydog

Update:

Mydog --- 3960X @ 5,0 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified ---- 1409/1854 -- 82.7 -- 3460


Took vcore down from 1,35V to 1,287 and upped the clock on the memory


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I felt pretty good having completed my hardest Valley run. You can imagine how I felt when I saw the snapshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/514u.png/


Why is it black background?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Why is it black background?


Looks like he picked just the perfect moment to capture the screen, right between switching scenes when everything went black & it just doesn't look right...


----------



## pharma57

The transition when the background changes between the "end screen with the score" and the "starting screen with score" .... I had to capture it right in between









However you know I'll be rapid-firing the next time ...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I felt pretty good having completed my hardest Valley run. You can imagine how I felt when I saw the snapshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/514u.png/


Nice run pharma57
















Could you share your settings on that run?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5,0 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified ---- 1409/1854 -- 82.7 -- 3460
> 
> 
> Took vcore down from 1,35V to 1,287 and upped the clock on the memory


Nice score!

Man, this what frustrates me with my Titan. I mean I can get 83.7 fps on 1202mhz core and think my memory was 1862mhz but just imagine what Titans could do with a little more voltage.....sigh

O well, I'm still happy with it and the extra vram will come in handy when GTA 5 hits pc and I will mod the crap out of it!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice run pharma57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you share your settings on that run?


Thanks! Sure settings below ,,.

3960x @ 4.9 GPU 1371.8 / MEM 1928.6


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Thanks! Sure settings below ,,.
> 
> 3960x @ 4.9 GPU 1371.8 / MEM 1928.6


Hmm
So pushing memory is the way to go then? what vmem do you use?


----------



## pharma57

It varies depending on whether it starts to artifact too much and the the characteristics of the card your using. I use EvBot to help control voltages during the bench if I feel it's about to crash but doesn't always work. With my newer card vmem usually is never above 1.69v, but with my other card it got as high as 1.98v. I also depends on your approach to Power Target settings ... some prefer to keep the setting about 100% with voltages already high vs setting power target high and slowly increasing voltages. Either way it has an influence on TPD which I try to keep as low as possible. Some of my best scores were with the power target setting about 95%..

Edit: I am also using a modded vbios that has a default PT setting (100%) of 440W.


----------



## BBEG

Holy Christ, 93C? Put that baby under water...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Holy Christ, 93C? Put that baby under water...


Lol, I'm sure he's waiting for blocks!

That temp is up there, I haven't seen a gpu hit the 90s since I was running a gtx 295.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Nice score!
> 
> Man, this what frustrates me with my Titan. I mean I can get 83.7 fps on 1202mhz core and think my memory was 1862mhz but just imagine what Titans could do with a little more voltage.....sigh
> 
> O well, I'm still happy with it and the extra vram will come in handy when GTA 5 hits pc and I will mod the crap out of it!


Titans with a little more voltage would burn up quickly without a revamped power section.(this is why the classi has that amazing power phase section, and vanilla 780 has the OG power section)


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, I'm sure he's waiting for blocks!
> 
> That temp is up there, I haven't seen a gpu hit the 90s since I was running a gtx 295.


Highest I've pushed my 680s was on a 770 BIOS, getting up to 79-80C (still on stock blower cooler). Have blocks, just need another radiator and a case or test bench to mount everything in.

Wonder what the smallest water chiller is and whether it's viable to fit inside a case...


----------



## lilchronic

its always good to have an extra pair of universal block's







lolz


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, I'm sure he's waiting for blocks!
> 
> That temp is up there, I haven't seen a gpu hit the 90s since I was running a gtx 295.


Lol, it's getting to the point of thinking about other cooling solutions. I also had a gtx 295 in the day but did not bench it. Not sure if it had a lifetime warranty but cannot remove it from my eVGA products list -- there is no delete option like the other products.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Lol, it's getting to the point of thinking about other cooling solutions. I also had a gtx 295 in the day but did not bench it. Not sure if it had a lifetime warranty but cannot remove it from my eVGA products list -- there is no delete option like the other products.


The 295 is the main gpu that comes to my mind when thinking hot, I have 480s as well, they are like ice cubes compared to the dual gpu.

Water is the easiest & handiest gpu cooling. I have used the phase on a couple gpus, but it doesn't work well with all cards, a 7970 can overpower it pretty easily.

ln2 is the most fun, but not fun in a gaming sense since you barely get a chance to look at the screen at times while trying to keep up with the pouring.


----------



## lilchronic

^^^ lol u should get someone to pour ln2 while you're gaming @ 6ghz









@ 5ghz on crysis 3 maxed out my cpu usage hit's 99% sometimes and around 50 fps..... @6ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, I'm sure he's waiting for blocks!
> 
> That temp is up there, I haven't seen a gpu hit the 90s since I was running a gtx 295.


LOL you mean 105c ! I gots a pair of em dual pcb cards that pump out heat like hair drier in to case . I could only finish benchies with air bending at 90c









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga WF3 760 SLI 1320 / 3629 3925 93.8fps 2nd Pass


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LOL you mean 105c ! I gots a pair of em dual pcb cards that pump out heat like hair drier in to case . I could only finish benchies with air bending at 90c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga WF3 760 SLI 1320 / 3629 3925 93.8fps 2nd Pass


...OBVIOUSLY, you're lacking speed because of a *lack of red* tubing !










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6 --- GTX 760 --- 1320/1792 -- 49.6 --- 2076



So close to those 50fps...


----------



## yawa

Squeezed a bit more out of my single 670.+130 GPU +315 Memory. 2107. Now I feel like I'm getting somewhere.



Ingame.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> [email protected]/7688MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1435420/


Still nowhere near this guy btw, He own's like the Golden 670. Just saying.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Squeezed a bit more out of my single 670.+130 GPU +315 Memory. 2107. Now I feel like I'm getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Ingame.
> 
> 
> 
> Still nowhere near this guy btw, He own's like the Golden 670. Just saying.


Again, like I said yesterday, if you just simply put the data line in your post I will add/update your results

OK All updated again.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LOL you mean 105c ! I gots a pair of em dual pcb cards that pump out heat like hair drier in to case . I could only finish benchies with air bending at 90c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga WF3 760 SLI 1320 / 3629 3925 93.8fps 2nd Pass


Whoa!, You're really doing a good job with those 760's!. You know what i like? I like to buy cheap GPU's and overclock the hell out of them to match expensive ones







... Gives me satisfaction


----------



## lilchronic

yea that 670 is a freak








heres my single run 1398/7300mhz 670ftw


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea that 670 is a freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my single run 1398/7300mhz 670ftw


Wow, that is a nice clock. Does it run those clocks in games for longer periods of time?

Here's my 680max OC run. Not bad but not great either I feel.

Ribozyme 3770k @ 3.9ghz MSI gtx 680 twin frozer Core @ 1228mhz Memory @ 7600mhz Avg fps 52.1 Score 2178



Would an average 7950/7970 beat this? I'm already tired of this GPU and only got it for a week







I started with 670 to 760 now 680







Second hand market is fun!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Would an average 7950/7970 beat this? I'm already tired of this GPU and only got it for a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with 670 to 760 now 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second hand market is fun!


Probably.

You are at a standstill then unless you start getting AMD cards or start paying the big bucks.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Wow, that is a nice clock. Does it run those clocks in games for longer periods of time?
> 
> Here's my 680max OC run. Not bad but not great either I feel.
> 
> Ribozyme 3770k @ 3.9ghz MSI gtx 680 twin frozer Core @ 1228mhz Memory @ 7600mhz Avg fps 52.1 Score 2178
> 
> 
> 
> Would an average 7950/7970 beat this? I'm already tired of this GPU and only got it for a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with 670 to 760 now 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second hand market is fun!


You'd need a pretty high clocking 7950 to beat it, but an average 7970 would beat it.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Probably.
> 
> You are at a standstill then unless you start getting AMD cards or start paying the big bucks.


Yes indeed. A 7970 or 780 is the only way to improve my score now( or search through dozens of 680s till I get a good clocker). Probably going for a 7970 then. Anyone recommending a specific model? I got a mITX case so 2 slots please and silent in idle


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Wow, that is a nice clock. Does it run those clocks in games for longer periods of time?
> 
> Here's my 680max OC run. Not bad but not great either I feel.
> 
> Ribozyme 3770k @ 3.9ghz MSI gtx 680 twin frozer Core @ 1228mhz Memory @ 7600mhz Avg fps 52.1 Score 2178
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would an average 7950/7970 beat this? I'm already tired of this GPU and only got it for a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with 670 to 760 now 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second hand market is fun!


no thats as hard as i can push the core clock, i run 1346/7000mhz all the time in sli.

and you wont see that much performance gain from 680 to 7970.... could also be worse if you get a bad 7970

a 780 is what u really want


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no thats as hard as i can push the core clock, i run 1346/7000mhz all the time in sli.
> 
> and you wont see that much performance gain from 680 to 7970.... could also be worse if you get a bad 7970
> 
> a 780 is what u really want


Yeah, finding a golden 7970 at this point will be kind of hard. I would definitely get a 780 or wait for 9970.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no thats as hard as i can push the core clock, i run 1346/7000mhz all the time in sli.
> 
> and you wont see that much performance gain from 680 to 7970.... could also be worse if you get a bad 7970
> 
> a 780 is what u really want


Haha you can look straight into my heart. I have been dreaming of an asus direct cu 2 780 so bad! But my wallet doesn't want it







And honestly I don't need it for my games. I'm content with the 680 on 1080p on crysis 3 2x AA and the witcher ultra(no ubersampling). It would be just to have some benchmarking fun. And the asus 780 is supposed to be very quiet in idle, something that the twin frozr 680 isn't.


----------



## Mydog

Testing memory clock on one of my 780 Classified
First test:
Core 1297 MHz with 1,25 vcore
Memory 1906 MHz 1,7 vmem
81.9 FPS and a score of 3427


Very close to my best score of 82.7 fps/score 3460 done with 1408 MHz on core and 1854 MHz on memory.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Testing memory clock on one of my 780 Classified
> First test:
> Core 1297 MHz with 1,25 vcore
> Memory 1906 MHz 1,7 vmem
> 81.9 FPS and a score of 3427
> 
> 
> Very close to my best score of 82.7 fps/score 3460 done with 1408 MHz on core and 1854 MHz on memory.


Damn I wish my memory would overclock!









Good score! Keep going.


----------



## dpoverlord

Submission Multi Monitor:
Tri SLI Muli Monitor @ 8050 x 1600

DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, 1 SC, GPU1 1110HZ GPU2 1045MHZ GPU3 1084/ NA / 3105 --- 40.5---*1695*

*Out of most of the results, I find this to be a much bigger difference at 37% from SLI AT*

2 - Way SLI

DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, 1 SC, GPU1 1110HZ GPU2 1045MHZ GPU3 1084/ NA / 3105 --- 29.5---*1235*


Is it not odd though, that my 1920 x 1080 numbers are lower in TRI SLI vs 2 way SLI?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> *Is it not odd though, that my 1920 x 1080 numbers are lower in TRI SLI vs 2 way SLI?*


I already told you, you are CPU bound at 1080P with 3 Titans. I am sure if you could add a 4th your score would probably go even lower.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I already told you, you are CPU bound at 1080P with 3 Titans. I am sure if you could add a 4th your score would probably go even lower.


Tellin it how it is !
How are ya man ?


----------



## *ka24e*

*ka24e* --- Intel i5 3570K / 4.8Ghz --- HD7850, 1350 / 1500 --- 37.8 --- 1582


----------



## mxthunder

OK I just did an updated but DPoverlord, I could not include your results for multi monitor because the resolution you are running is different. I Think the standard is 5760x1080


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Tellin it how it is !
> How are ya man ?


Doing well. And yourself?


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> *ka24e* --- Intel i5 3570K / 4.8Ghz --- HD7850, 1350 / 1500 --- 37.8 --- 1582


must have just missed this posted when I updated. will catch it on the next one


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Doing well. And yourself?


Alright mate busy at work 'n stuff . The club runs at a steady pace too , which is great








But been benchin lots of vid cards good scores for what they are too . But alas haven't benched a 780 or titan yet


----------



## FtW 420

Not sure what happened to the OP, some of the graphs are back, but mostly empty white background & the spreadsheet has disappeared, something on my end?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not sure what happened to the OP, some of the graphs are back, but mostly empty white background & the spreadsheet has disappeared, something on my end?


I think you have to sign into Gmail... Anytime i do so, the graphs show up, but if i am not signed in, it does not show up for some reason


----------



## Mydog

I can only run one session of Vally with normal scores, when I close Vally and start it again FPS and scores always are 50% of normal at any clocks even at stock.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I can only run one session of Vally with normal scores, when I close Vally and start it again FPS and scores always are 50% of normal at any clocks even at stock.


I have no idea what's up with your setups since i have 770 SLI and you have 7970 X-fire







... Maybe it has something to do with X-fire, which i'm not too familiar with.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I have no idea what's up with your setups since i have 770 SLI and you have 7970 X-fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Maybe it has something to do with X-fire, which i'm not too familiar with.


Sorry but my sig is not correct atm. I'm playing with two 780 Classified, one at the time for the moment.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Sorry but my sig is not correct atm. I'm playing with two 780 Classified, one at the time for the moment.


The only time i noticed my FPS dropping to Half or something like that is when i Overclock my GPU's memory too high, it artifacts, freezes for a split second, then drops the to half FPS.

So if you are Overclocking your V-ram too high, that could be the issue, maybe turn it down a notch and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The only time i noticed my FPS dropping to Half or something like that is when i Overclock my GPU's memory too high, it artifacts, freezes for a split second, then drops the to half FPS.
> 
> So if you are Overclocking your V-ram too high, that could be the issue, maybe turn it down a notch and see if the problem persists.


I don't think it has to do with overclocking, it runs fine the first time but if I shut it down and start i back up I can see that the FPS is at 50%. Clocks doesn't matter as I've tried it at stock speeds


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I can only run one session of Vally with normal scores, when I close Vally and start it again FPS and scores always are 50% of normal at any clocks even at stock.


Valley is alittle weird with memory but it is your memory OC. When that happens to me I have to reboot the computer for Valley's FPS to work normally, and the next time you run at the same clocks increase your FVBDD voltage, or decrease your mem clock. Sometimes you also need to increase your NVVDD as well, but unfortunately is basically a trial and error process.


----------



## alancsalt

This is probably Google messing with the coding, as they do, without notice, and sometimes with undesirable side effects. It is set to be visible to everyone.. so no idea why signing into Google should even be necessary, but lately all the spreadsheets I manage, and as I'm seeing here, spreadsheets managed by others, are having these glitches. I had to sign out of google and back in again to see the spreadsheet today......


----------



## signalpuke

Small increase...need the ACX cooler for the titan, and some better compound.


Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 84 fps 3514


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Small increase...need the ACX cooler for the titan, and some better compound.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 84 fps 3514


Good Titan you have there.


----------



## signalpuke

Thanks, hopefully I will be getting another one when I upgrade to IB-E. Just want a 'little bit more' before I swap cases and do a new build.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Update on my SLI score, finally got my Gaming edition 770's voltage unlocked







, time to knock off some 7970's









*Yungbenny911--- 3770K @ 4.8Ghz ---- SLI 770 ; 1346Mhz (core) / 1978Mhz (mem) ---- 106.3 ---- 4446*



Oh and single Card. "Not Included"

*Yungbenny911--- 3770K @ 4.8Ghz ---- 770 ; 1374Mhz (core) / 1954Mhz (mem) ---- 57.2 ---- 2391*


----------



## BBEG

Your MSI cards are voltage unlocked!?

Dammit, and here I was hoping I could move up a bit more on 680/770 users... (Menthol's score notwithstanding, that chiller-usin' cheater.







).

Alright Sandy, 5.0 it is...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Update on my SLI score, finally got my Gaming edition 770's voltage unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , time to knock off some 7970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911--- 3770K @ 4.8Ghz ---- SLI 770 ; 1346Mhz (core) / 1978Mhz (mem) ---- 106.3 ---- 4446*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and single Card. "Not Included"
> 
> *Yungbenny911--- 3770K @ 4.8Ghz ---- 770 ; 1374Mhz (core) / 1954Mhz (mem) ---- 57.2 ---- 2391*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10fps off from my sli-titan [email protected]4.4 runs. Though, allot of that (in this bench) is probably my cpu.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Your MSI cards are voltage unlocked!?
> 
> Dammit, and here I was hoping I could move up a bit more on 680/770 users... (Menthol's score notwithstanding, that chiller-usin' cheater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Alright Sandy, 5.0 it is...


Lol, chillers are cheap & easy to make.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Your MSI cards are voltage unlocked!?
> 
> Dammit, and here I was hoping I could move up a bit more on 680/770 users... (Menthol's score notwithstanding, that chiller-usin' cheater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Alright Sandy, 5.0 it is...


The new MSI afterburner allows some voltage locked 6xx/7xx GPU's to go above 1.212mv.... I was able to set it to 1.3mv, but it's set on auto voltage, so it hovers around 1.26mv







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> Good news guys!
> 
> *New beta of MSI Afterburner just came out and it brings improved support (voltage unlocking) for cards which have NCP4206 voltage regulator*. According to Uniwinder, that chip is used on many reference GTX 6xx/7xx/Titan cards.
> 
> Link to official thread at Guru3D
> 
> Uniwinder's post where he explains how to unlock the voltage
> 
> I tried the tweak and it really works. Out of the box, *1.212mv was the limit for my card and after the tweak, upper limit is 1.300mv.*
> At 1.212mv, i could finish the Valley with 1267Mhz boost clock and at 1.3v card passed at 1333Mhz. Not bad. Temps were about 7-8 C higher.
> 
> However, voltage does not drop when card is idling, so I won't be using this tweak for everyday gaming. Benching is another story though..


----------



## lilchronic

so i just install MSIAfterburner 3.0.0 14 beta and it should work? i read the forum but im confused


----------



## BBEG

Well now. Time to re-download Afterburner.









FTW, how small can chillers be made/had? I've got this crazy idea of integrating one into a custom case, all the while staying smaller than a standard mid tower. I've never made or tried to make one, so I'm asking from fairly complete ignorance.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Well now. Time to re-download Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW, how small can chillers be made/had? I've got this crazy idea of integrating one into a custom case, all the while staying smaller than a standard mid tower. I've never made or tried to make one, so I'm asking from fairly complete ignorance.


you can check this stuff out








http://www.overclock.net/f/62/peltiers-tec

new afterburner
i dont get a choice to raise my power target just voltage?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







edit nevermind it was the skin


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41--- 3770K @ 4.2Ghz ---- GTX 780 Classy ; 1431Mhz (core) / 1701Mhz (mem) ---- 81.8 ---- 3423


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> coolhandluke41--- 3770K @ 4.2Ghz ---- GTX 780 Classy ; 1431Mhz (core) / 1701Mhz (mem) ---- 81.8 ---- 3423


Nice core!


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I think there is little bit more in the tank ..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *so i just install MSIAfterburner 3.0.0 14 beta and it should work?* i read the forum but im confused


No, when you install the MSI Afterburner for Lightning 6xx/7xx GPU's. You go to your installation folder in C: drive, then go to Profiles, open the *VEN_10DE......cfg* file with notepad (if you have two GPU's, there would be two .cfg profiles there, so you have to do the same to the other one for changes to apply on both cards), and then insert this command line below...

*[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h*

Click save when you are done, and restart MSI afterburner.

That's how i did mine, and it works flawlessly


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> No, when you install the MSI Afterburner for Lightning 6xx/7xx GPU's. You go to your installation folder in C: drive, then go to Profiles, open the *VEN_10DE......cfg* file with notepad (if you have two, there would be two .cfg profiles there, so you have to do the same to the other one for changes to apply on both cards), and then insert this command line below...
> 
> *[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h*
> 
> Click save when you are done, and restart MSI afterburner.
> 
> That's how i did mine, and it works flawlessly


awww thanks i was only doing one of them. lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> awww thanks i was only doing one of them. lol


LoL i made that mistake too, well actually... i made 4 mistakes before i got it right


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LoL i made that mistake too, well actually... i made 4 mistakes before i got it right


lol i dont think i got it right







every time i do it i cant adjust the voltage anymore......

well im not sure if i have the NCP4206 voltage controller cause there under water .

so i tried doing this and couldent get it to work
(You can easily verify if your GPU is powered by NCP4206 even without the profile modification using the following command line switch:

MSIAfterburner /ri4,20,99)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol i dont think i got it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every time i do it i cant adjust the voltage anymore


Make sure it's the MSI Lightning version you downloaded. The regular one did not work for me.

LINK

If it does not work for you after this, then your GPU might not have the *NCP4206* Voltage controller that makes this Volt-Mod functional. I believe they have a way to tell on the Original post if your GPU has to voltage controller.

BTW: take a screenshot of how it looks like when you apply the command line.


----------



## lilchronic

like this


and when i try to figure out what voltage controller i have i, i get this


----------



## michael-ocn

MSIAfterburner is not in your command path, that's why the cmd console didn't know what to do with that cmd line.

To run it on the command line, change directories to where you've installed afternburner (the .exe).
> cd "c:\program files\blah\whereafterburneris"
Then run that cmd line. The console will look in the current directory and find it.


----------



## lilchronic

lol oh, ok

well i guess i dont have the right voltage controller


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol oh, ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i guess i dont have the right voltage controller


you are not alone









WHAT??


fixed , just re downloaded and installed the newest beta version


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> No, when you install the MSI Afterburner for Lightning 6xx/7xx GPU's. You go to your installation folder in C: drive, then go to Profiles, open the *VEN_10DE......cfg* file with notepad (if you have two GPU's, there would be two .cfg profiles there, so you have to do the same to the other one for changes to apply on both cards), and then insert this command line below...
> 
> *[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h*
> 
> Click save when you are done, and restart MSI afterburner.
> 
> That's how i did mine, and it works flawlessly


I think it may work on Precision X too. my card won't support this soft mod. try it and let me know the coded in MSI AFB is the same in precision X


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol oh, ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i guess i dont have the right voltage controller


Since you have EVGA FTW 670, i guess it would be only logical that MSI GPU's will be the first one's supported, considering it's their Software. I'll still do some reading around if i was you though, maybe you would find something. There was a guy that used a different command string, and it worked for him, but i don't know what particular GPU or Version he had.


----------



## lilchronic

yeah i tried that

(/ri3,20,99)
(VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h)


----------



## eddiechi

amd fx-9370 w/ gtx 580 tri-sli

eddiechi ---- AMD FX-9370 5ghz ---- Tri-sli Gtx 580 - 865/2205

87.4

3655


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 --- 1333/1827 --- 50 --- 2091


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think it may work on Precision X too. my card won't support this soft mod. try it and let me know the coded in MSI AFB is the same in precision X


I'll try it when i get out of bed in a couple of hours







, but i don't think it would work though.... Since it specifically works with Lightning version MSI AB, and did not work with the regular version.


----------



## jimrun

... jimrun ____ 4770K / 4.5 ____ GTX780 (x1) / 1385 / 3672 ____ 85.2 ____ 3566 ...


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll try it when i get out of bed in a couple of hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i don't think it would work though.... Since it specifically works with Lightning version MSI AB, and did not work with the regular version.


Mine worked with the normal AB beta 14. Didn't download or try the beta 14 SE for Lightning editions


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> ... jimrun ____ 4770K / 4.5 ____ GTX780 (x1) / 1385 / 3672 ____ 85.2 ____ 3566 ...


Nice run!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Update before i get updated







, and BTW: where is the form we normally fill? I cant see it anymore, did it get taken off?









*Yungbenny911--- 3770K @ 5.0Ghz ---- SLI 770 ; 1346Mhz (core) / 1988Mhz (mem) ---- 107.5 ---- 4496*




Spoiler: GPU-Z/CPU-Z


----------



## skupples

Iv'e got it to look like its working... one problem though


and i'm crashing at lower clocks then 1.212 (slv7 bios v3 titanx2)

oh, thats because i'm now limited to 1,125.... huh?

fixed it, put the 3:20h in both of the VEN folders, rebooted...



Benches inc!!! Should net me another ~60-70hz


----------



## Azazil1190

So you see differents with the v3 bios I mean better clocks ?because I have the v2 bios of slv7 . all the settings that I run to the cards is from precision I never try with afterburner on the mod bios


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Nice run!


Thanks *pharma57* - I'm hoping to get the EVbot figured out a little better - this was my 1st time using it ...


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Update before i get updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and BTW: where is the form we normally fill? I cant see it anymore, did it get taken off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911--- 3770K @ 5.0Ghz ---- SLI 770 ; 1346Mhz (core) / 1988Mhz (mem) ---- 107.5 ---- 4496*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GPU-Z/CPU-Z


Awesome! I'll be checking shortly to see if that volt mod works on my 680s. I'm not confident it will but it would be pretty damned cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Benches inc!!! Should net me another ~60-70hz


I feel a storm coming on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> So you see differents with the v3 bios I mean better clocks ?because I have the v2 bios of slv7 . all the settings that I run to the cards is from precision I never try with afterburner on the mod bios


I believe the only difference is idle states. Lower ones, n stuff.


----------



## sdhunter67

sdhunter67 i7 3960x at 4.2 Ghz --- GTX SLI 690; 1312 / 3429 107,0 FPS ---- 4476


----------



## wot

wot --- 4670k / 4.4 --- GTX780, 1306 / 3400 --- 78.8 --- 3297


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga WF3 760 1333 / *3880* 51fps 2132 3rd pass


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga WF3 760 1333 / *3880* 51fps 2132 3rd pass


...wow, nice memory speed


----------



## lilchronic

i cant find this guys submission the post # is wrong - 209ham - 4770k - 780sli


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...wow, nice memory speed


Thanks mate







This is the rev 2 card found a nice stable core and kept going on the mem with airbending of cause peaked at 50c


----------



## wot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i cant find this guys submission the post # is wrong - 209ham - 4770k - 780sli


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/6560_40#post_20409127


----------



## mxthunder

OK, all updated.

Lilchronic, the post # is correct as far as I can tell

thanks wot for the link

HOMECINEMA I didnt update your score. do you want me to replace your SLI score with the single GPU submission?


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke - 3820 @ 5.0GHz - Titan @ 1295/2688/3566 - 85.3FPS - 3571


Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 85.3 fps 3571


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke - 3820 @ 5.0GHz - Titan @ 1295/2688/3566 - 85.3FPS - 3571
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 85.3 fps 3571


Killing it! Moving on up.









Great score!


----------



## signalpuke

Thanks








Need to get that ACX cooler, or even better, water cooling. Keep having to find the sweet spot for the stock fan speed vs power.
Already broke through that one, but I won't update until I go up another spot


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke - 3820 @ 5.0GHz - Titan @ 1300/2688/3584 - 85.8FPS - 3590


Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 85.8 fps 3590














not bad for a basemodel card with factory cooling


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke - 3820 @ 5.0GHz - Titan @ 1300/2688/3584 - 85.8FPS - 3590
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 85.8 fps 3590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for a basemodel card with factory cooling


What are you cooling your 3820 with? I don't think I would have an issue running mine at 5GHz, but my temps start to get out of hand at 4.85.


----------



## signalpuke

H80i. Build thread is in my sig.
I just ticked off a [email protected] close -_-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> H80i. Build thread is in my sig.
> I just ticked off a [email protected] close -_-


Way to go !! Now that's proof!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> H80i. Build thread is in my sig.
> I just ticked off a [email protected] close -_-


Can you measure the temperature in the spot shown on http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13570#post_20637558

In the owners thread? 13574


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK, all updated.
> 
> Lilchronic, the post # is correct as far as I can tell
> 
> thanks wot for the link
> 
> HOMECINEMA I didnt update your score. do you want me to replace your SLI score with the single GPU submission?


No not yet thanks mate gonna see if I can squeeze some more out in SLI before upgrade to TRI SLI . I wanted to find out if I could get more than 50fps on single 760 and I did


----------



## Mydog

Update for me








My best so run so far on air









Mydog - 3960X @ 4,7 GHz - GTX 780 @ 1422/1803 - 85.1 FPS - 3561


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1320/3654 -- 95.5 --- 3996


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Way to go !! Now that's proof!


Not sure how high I want to take the voltage...If I kill the card, I guess I can always upgrade to SLI








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can you measure the temperature in the spot shown on http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13570#post_20637558
> 
> In the owners thread? 13574


I don't have anything to measure the temp with at the moment. Would need to take the backplate off too.
I am moving in about a week, so maybe in a couple weeks I can get that for you


----------



## skupples

OK, starting to play with my new voltage.... Actually, this will be some of the first single monitor benching iv'e done on my titans... Said i would do it once in the interim crib, so i will!

SKupples [email protected] 2x GTX Titan 1253 / 3135 125,5 FPS / 5249 score

(1.319v)

Hey, what does burning overvolt gpu smell like? Not like syrup right? That's antifreeze...

my 60% card is pretty much topping out at these clocks.


----------



## MSI680GTX4GB

So what are the settings suppose to be set at in the Valley Bench. Is everyone running the Extreme? Full screen? Anti-aliasing? If everyone just comes on here and makes sure their monitor is set to 1920x1080, whats the point?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK, starting to play with my new voltage.... Actually, this will be some of the first single monitor benching iv'e done on my titans... Said i would do it once in the interim crib, so i will!
> 
> SKupples [email protected] 2x GTX Titan 1253 / 3135 125,5 FPS / 5249 score
> 
> (1.319v)
> 
> Hey, what does burning overvolt gpu smell like? Not like syrup right? That's antifreeze...
> 
> my 60% card is pretty much topping out at these clocks.


Actually, i doubt the gpu would burn before the vrms give out.

Nice score!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI680GTX4GB*
> 
> So what are the settings suppose to be set at in the Valley Bench. Is everyone running the Extreme? Full screen? Anti-aliasing? If everyone just comes on here and makes sure their monitor is set to 1920x1080, whats the point?


Extreme preset is what is needed to be a valid run.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI680GTX4GB*
> 
> So what are the settings suppose to be set at in the Valley Bench. Is everyone running the Extreme? Full screen? Anti-aliasing? If everyone just comes on here and makes sure their monitor is set to 1920x1080, whats the point?


See page 1. Just select "Extreme HD" set your rig to performance or any of the allowed tweaks and let it fly!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI680GTX4GB*
> 
> So what are the settings suppose to be set at in the Valley Bench. Is everyone running the Extreme? Full screen? Anti-aliasing? If everyone just comes on here and makes sure their monitor is set to 1920x1080, whats the point?


You set Valley to Extreme HD and run the benchmark. First page has rules ....

Criminal and Jpmboy beat me too it!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> No, when you install the MSI Afterburner for Lightning 6xx/7xx GPU's. You go to your installation folder in C: drive, then go to Profiles, open the *VEN_10DE......cfg* file with notepad (if you have two GPU's, there would be two .cfg profiles there, so you have to do the same to the other one for changes to apply on both cards), and then insert this command line below...
> 
> *[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h*
> 
> Click save when you are done, and restart MSI afterburner.
> 
> That's how i did mine, and it works flawlessly


I'm not finding a Profiles subfolder.

x86 -> MSI -> VGA -> LIGHTNING -> directory without any cfg files.

I also have not successfully launched Afterburner; I get a brief warning that use of this software might damage my card, then a "this program will exit!" message.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I'm not finding a Profiles subfolder.
> 
> x86 -> MSI -> VGA -> LIGHTNING -> directory without any cfg files.
> 
> I also have not successfully launched Afterburner; I get a brief warning that use of this software might damage my card, then a "this program will exit!" message.


probably need to reinstall?

it should be in here

:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles

and you need to save a profile


----------



## CallsignVega

Playing around testing 2-way SLI with 1.3v Titan's:

[CallsignVega] --- 3960X @ 5.2 --- Titan SLI --- 1280/3802 -- 149.8 --- 6267

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/0oe9.jpg/


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> probably need to reinstall?
> 
> it should be in here
> 
> :\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> 
> and you need to save a profile




Try to run, get the previously-described "might be harmful," then "exiting program" messages.


----------



## BBEG

Ok, the version I downloaded from Guru3D works, but now I get an "Access Denied" message when trying to safe the cfg file.


----------



## alancsalt

If you don't have an associated program open using the file, Google "Taking ownership of file Win7(?)" Does that get round it?


----------



## BBEG

Nothing. Still says access denied.


----------



## NateST

I'm glad to see a lot of people pushing 1.3v with their cards, I'm sure we'll know soon enough if the standard VRMs will hold up. Those are some sick Classy scores on air, I can't wait to see what the Lightning can do as I have cash waiting.


----------



## Azazil1190

Oaaaaahh.Nice score very nice the titans wake up from the deep sleep with that extra volts of 1.3. I see your temp you have a water on your cards?are you with mod bios or the official?


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1320/3680 -- 95.8 --- 4009


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1320/3680 -- 95.8 --- 4009


Damn man you bested me








HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2094 Giga 760 SLI 1333 / 3671 94.2fps 3941

I believe my rev 1 card is borking up my mem o/c . Try again tomorrow


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Nothing. Still says access denied.


Right click open as administrator
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> No, when you install the MSI Afterburner for Lightning 6xx/7xx GPU's. You go to your installation folder in C: drive, then go to Profiles, open the *VEN_10DE......cfg* file with notepad (if you have two GPU's, there would be two .cfg profiles there, so you have to do the same to the other one for changes to apply on both cards), and then insert this command line below...
> 
> *[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h*
> 
> Click save when you are done, and restart MSI afterburner.
> 
> That's how i did mine, and it works flawlessly


If that works then my tool will work to allow you the get more than +100mv


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not sure what happened to the OP, some of the graphs are back, but mostly empty white background & the spreadsheet has disappeared, something on my end?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I think you have to sign into Gmail... Anytime i do so, the graphs show up, but if i am not signed in, it does not show up for some reason


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This is probably Google messing with the coding, as they do, without notice, and sometimes with undesirable side effects. It is set to be visible to everyone.. so no idea why signing into Google should even be necessary, but lately all the spreadsheets I manage, and as I'm seeing here, spreadsheets managed by others, are having these glitches. I had to sign out of google and back in again to see the spreadsheet today......


This just started happening to me this morning ...
... I've never had to sign into Google before to see the spreadsheet doc ...
... but, I signed into Google/GMail, signed out of Google/GMail - doesn't make a diff for me.

I get the same either way :
... not signed in ---> *"This content cannot be displayed in a frame"*.
... or signed in ----> *"Google Drive - We're sorry. This document isn't published"*.

I tried on 2 different PCs with the same result ...
... both are running wired into the same router --- might this be a router thing / setting on my Linksys EA6700 ?

Pretty frustrating - If anyone has the fix / workaround / suggestions, would sure appreciate it ...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> This just started happening to me this morning ...
> ... I've never had to sign into Google before to see the spreadsheet doc ...
> ... but, I signed into Google/GMail, signed out of Google/GMail - doesn't make a diff for me.
> 
> I get the same either way :
> ... not signed in ---> *"This content cannot be displayed in a frame"*.
> ... or signed in ----> *"Google Drive - We're sorry. This document isn't published"*.
> 
> I tried on 2 different PCs with the same result ...
> ... both are running wired into the same router --- might this be a router thing / setting on my Linksys EA6700 ?
> 
> Pretty frustrating - If anyone has the fix / workaround / suggestions, would sure appreciate it ...


Got the same problem here, even tested on different ISP's


----------



## lilchronic

yeah i cant see it either google chrome, firefox and internet explorer dont work


----------



## Rbby258

they are all of karlitos forms if you look


----------



## signalpuke

I can see it on chrome.


----------



## alancsalt

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEtHVEpQMkxMdHpaaUw3UExoWnpvdEE&output=html

Exact same coding...Can see it here but not first page...????

*EDIT:* OK, that was totally weird. It was displaying the original page with all the original stuff, disconnected as it was, but underneath the coding was the new coding. Now all I just did was use my Mod to click edit and click submit. I changed nothing, but for me, the front page is back.

All I can think is that somehow an old cache of the first post was being displayed rather than current content. I hope that it is now "fixed" for everyone?


----------



## jimrun

I power cycled my router - EA6700 ...
... lost internet connection ...

I called Linksys / Belkin support ____ we changed the connectivity to Auto Config : DCHP
... got the internet connection back ,,,

... & I can now see the Spreadsheet doc on the OP again _____ all is good ...


----------



## lilchronic

i see it on the first page now:thumb:


----------



## jimrun

Thanks Alan ...


----------



## marc0053

Tweeked my 1440p score a bit.
I 7 3930k @ 5.0GHz, GTX titan x2 sli, 1215/1201, 3703/3802, 96.2, 4026
326,80 beta drivers, Naennon's 145% bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Tweeked my 1440p score a bit.
> I 7 3930k @ 5.0GHz, GTX titan x2 sli, 1215/1201, 3703/3802, 96.2, 4026
> 326,80 beta drivers, Naennon's 145% bios


Nice run ! top SLI spot at 1440P.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Right click open as administrator


Did, and still not working. I can open the file fine, I add the three lines, attempt to save, overwrite previous same name, and "Access Denied" message pops up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Tweeked my 1440p score a bit.
> I 7 3930k @ 5.0GHz, GTX titan x2 sli, 1215/1201, 3703/3802, 96.2, 4026
> 326,80 beta drivers, Naennon's 145% bios


After seeing this, I'm not sure my recent idea of 3x 1600x1200 monitors in portrait (3600x1600) is viable for 60Hz with SLI 680s.


----------



## Rbby258

exit afterburner and try again


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke - 3820 @ 5.0GHz - Titan @ 1303/2688/3612 - 86.1 FPS - 3601


Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 86.1 fps 3601


----------



## pharma57

Congrats! Great score and welcome to the 86 club!


----------



## BBEG

Afterburner has been closed when attempting this.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Afterburner has been closed when attempting this.


all processes ended in task manager, no idea why this isnt working


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke - 3820 @ 5.0GHz - Titan @ 1303/2688/3612 - 86.1 FPS - 3601
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 86.1 fps 3601


LOL... keep it up! That is awesome. Great score.


----------



## Azazil1190

This version of AB is realy good.its time I think to blow up our cards:thumb:


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Congrats! Great score and welcome to the 86 club!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LOL... keep it up! That is awesome. Great score.


Thanks guys! Been a busy day in the office, so I haven't really had a lot of time to play with the clocks. Need to get a clean pass on the 5.16GHz clock next


----------



## marc0053

Tweaked my 1440p score a bit using msi afterburner at 1.26V.
I7 3930k @ 4.9GHz, GTX titan x2 sli, 1267/1267, 3774/3774, 99.3 FPS, 4155
326,80 beta drivers, Naennon's 145% bios


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Tweaked my 1440p score a bit using msi afterburner at 1.26V.
> I7 3930k @ 4.9GHz, GTX titan x2 sli, 1267/1267, 3774/3774, 99.3 FPS, 4155
> 326,80 beta drivers, Naennon's 145% bios


Those Titans are really opening up now with the extra voltage. Great score!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Those Titans are really opening up now with the extra voltage. Great score!


Thanks and now I'm off to unleash this power in CSS source once again


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks and now I'm off to unleash this power in CSS source once again


Don't push them cards to hard


----------



## Ribozyme

So I have gone from 670 to 760 to 680 and I have just sold off the 680. I need a new toy. Anyone knows a fun card to play with? Probably 780 but I don't want to risk it on a 400w PSU(although I should be alright). Really looking forward to AMD's offerings in october.


----------



## Mydog

780 classy SLI testing on air









Mydog --- 1960X @ 4.7 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1357/1803 --- 140.3 FPS --- 5869


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 780 classy SLI testing on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 1960X @ 4.7 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1357/1803 --- 140.3 FPS --- 5869


Great run! You need about 9 FPS to catch Vega's Titans @ 1.3v. I think you could get him with water.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Great run! You need about 9 FPS to catch Vega's Titans @ 1.3v. I think you could get him with water.


Thanks criminal









I think so to but I need to ship the blocks to someone in the US from EVGA and have them ship it to me, from what I can tell it'll take some time before the block will be available in EVGA's EU store. EK might have block ready by the end of September but that's to long time to wait for me.


----------



## ttnuagmada

ttnuagmada --- [email protected] ---- GTX 780;1306/1803 ---- 81.1 ---- 3392


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated


Why do you have a cheater in first place? Why does that submission not have a post# also?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Why do you have a cheater in first place? Why does that submission not have a post# also?


This


----------



## Joa3d43

These runs (and additional back-up info) had already been provided to the thread admin, a forum moderator and a benchmark editor...









*Joa3d43 -- 3970X -- 5185 MHz (strap125 + BCLK) -- 2x HD 7990 Quadfire GPU 1200 MHz / VRAM 1675 MHz -- 32 GB G.Skill TridentX 2400 timed at '9-9-11-29-1N' (stock 10-12-12-31-2N) -- SCORE 6861 -- FPS 164.0*



..the above was the first run with the 2x 7990 water-cooled...for comparison (not a submission), here is the fastest run with GPUs air-cooled (1110/1625), though CPU at 5125, memory at 9-10-11-29-1N



...as of yesterday, got the 3970X actually working with 2666 MHz memory







...too busy right now to play with timings now, but Unigine does like fast memory so I hope to be able to get this all dialed in - we'll see


----------



## sugarhell

Yeah sure


----------



## UNOE

1200MHz can't even come close to that score. You need 1320Mhz or higher to even think about breaking 160 FPS.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 1200MHz can't even come close to that score. You need 1320Mhz or higher to even think about breaking 160 FPS.


Yeah, that seems awfully high for those clock speeds.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Playing around testing 2-way SLI with 1.3v Titan's:
> 
> [CallsignVega] --- 3960X @ 5.2 --- Titan SLI --- 1280/3802 -- 149.8 --- 6267
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/0oe9.jpg/


Now you got to try this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/7800_100#post_20654979

1.36 volts


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> These runs (and additional back-up info) had already been provided to the thread admin, a forum moderator and a benchmark editor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43 -- 3970X -- 5185 MHz (strap125 + BCLK) -- 2x HD 7990 Quadfire GPU 1200 MHz / VRAM 1675 MHz -- 32 GB G.Skill TridentX 2400 timed at '9-9-11-29-1N' (stock 10-12-12-31-2N) -- SCORE 6861 -- FPS 164.0*
> 
> 
> 
> ..the above was the first run with the 2x 7990 water-cooled...for comparison (not a submission), here is the fastest run with GPUs air-cooled (1110/1625), though CPU at 5125, memory at 9-10-11-29-1N
> 
> 
> 
> ...as of yesterday, got the 3970X actually working with 2666 MHz memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...too busy right now to play with timings now, but Unigine does like fast memory so I hope to be able to get this all dialed in - we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Your crap is pathetically slow. Everyone knows it alright, stop lying to yourself and posting this gibberish.

Here's your TESSELLATION OFF 3dmark11 run. With tess off, this will be the fastest your setup will ever be. However there's a lot more than meets the EYE. You used v1 of 3dm11, WHICH WE ALL KNOW IS HEAVILY SKEWED TO 7970s. As proof, Levesque's quadfire 7970 run at near stock clocks, stood **UNchallenged for like 8 months. Was Lev's quad 7970s faster? Hell no. Did you need even that much bias to your 7990s that you have to run v1 of the bench?

http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores/5840#post_20615124

Looking at your pic, you forgot to cut out the url [email protected]#

Which if we put two and two together.... we get this:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7008589



Now let me show you what a real quadfire rig is capable of:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6073362



Wow, so you barely beat the score above WITH TESSELLATION OFF?









If that's not enough, look at his Heaven submission. From his "supposed" legit score, he gained only 12fps by disabling TESS. Hahaha, do you think we are all stupid or something??


----------



## criminal




----------



## FtW 420

Getting a bit out of hand here, there isn't cheating going on. Have a look around the bot comparing 7970s & 7990s at similar clocks, the 7990s are scoring higher than 2 x 7970 clock for clock.

3dmark 11 is 3dmark 11, v1.0.1 is still valid for benching, much like disabling tessellation (just not for the official OCN threads).


----------



## signalpuke

People are disabling settings? I thought we just had to run the default test config?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> People are disabling settings? I thought we just had to run the default test config?


In the official ranked threads at OCN settings are at default. When benching competitively at places like Hwbot, tessellation can be disabled.
Valley doesn't use tessellation so it doesn't really matter in this thread, the allowed tweaks are in the OP.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In the official ranked threads at OCN settings are at default. When benching competitively at places like Hwbot, tessellation can be disabled.
> Valley doesn't use tessellation so it doesn't really matter in this thread, the allowed tweaks are in the OP.


But there was a tool a member on this forum developed that artificially boosted Valley scores. It was weeded out before, but I am sure that it is still around somewhere.


----------



## FtW 420

I asked about that before & that was not it.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> People are disabling settings? I thought we just had to run the default test config?
> 
> 
> 
> In the official ranked threads at OCN settings are at default. When benching competitively at places like Hwbot, tessellation can be disabled.
> Valley doesn't use tessellation so it doesn't really matter in this thread, the allowed tweaks are in the OP.
Click to expand...

He's overriding AA in Valley. It's dead simple to do. Why you always defending these practices?









He keeps cheating over and over. If I lost to the guys with Titans and silly high overclocked 780s I'm fine with that cuz those setups are damn fast. What happening here is an insult to everyone.


----------



## welly321

Welly321 ---i5 2500k @ 4.4 GHZ --- Sapphire 7950, 1200 Core 1600 Mem ---47.8 --- 2000


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In the official ranked threads at OCN settings are at default. When benching competitively at places like Hwbot, tessellation can be disabled.
> Valley doesn't use tessellation so it doesn't really matter in this thread, the allowed tweaks are in the OP.


I have seen *Joa3d43* Heaven 4.0 run before, his rocks looked like they were pasted by a 3 year old on a flat surface







, and his FPS... Oh well, you already know what i'm about to say









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> He's overriding AA in Valley. It's dead simple to do. Why you always defending these practices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps cheating over and over. If I lost to the guys with Titans and silly high overclocked 780s I'm fine with that cuz those setups are damn fast. What happening here is an insult to everyone.


Override AA yourself, and post your score, so you can show that it is possible and easy to do in valley







. but don't post how you did it though.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> He's overriding AA in Valley. It's dead simple to do. Why you always defending these practices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps cheating over and over. If I lost to the guys with Titans and silly high overclocked 780s I'm fine with that cuz those setups are damn fast. What happening here is an insult to everyone.


PMing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I have seen *Joa3d43* Heaven 4.0 run before, his rocks looked like they were pasted by a 3 year old on a flat surface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and his FPS... Oh well, you already know what i'm about to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Override AA yourself, and post your score, so you can show that it is possible and easy to do in valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but don't post how you did it though.


He also benches at hwbot, where tessellation is supposed to be disabled. He learned to double check screens & settings after that.


----------



## Cial00

Cial00 --- i7 960 @ 4.2 (HT off) --- 780 Classified, 1425 core , 7708 memory, --- 83.7 fps --- 3501

(no tweaks)


----------



## mxthunder

His scores have been up for WEEKS. why are people just now contesting this?


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> 
> 
> Welly321 ---i5 2500k @ 4.4 GHZ --- Sapphire 7950, 1200 Core 1600 Mem ---47.8 --- 2000


you need a valid screenshot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> 
> 
> Cial00 --- i7 960 @ 4.2 (HT off) --- 780 Classified, 1425 core , 7708 memory, --- 83.7 fps --- 3501
> 
> (no tweaks)


you also need a valid screenshot


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> PMing
> He also benches at hwbot, where tessellation is supposed to be disabled. He learned to double check screens & settings after that.


TBH, his valley screenshot does not look bad though, looks legit, but the clockspeed ratio to his FPS is what is kinda shocking


----------



## mfranco702

Hey guys, a little help please, now this is confusing, I just ran the test and according to afterburner 3.0 the first card's gpu frequency is 1372 MHz. and the second one is 1320 MHz.
but when i run the test this is what I get:



which is the real core speed? seems to me that is a little high.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> you need a valid screenshot
> you also need a valid screenshot


I dont really care about being put on trhe list but what do you guys think of my score? about avg for a 7950?


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> I dont really care about being put on trhe list but what do you guys think of my score? about avg for a 7950?


It's alright. You should be able to break 50fps with tweaks easily.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Hey guys, a little help please, now this is confusing, I just ran the test and according to afterburner 3.0 the first card's gpu frequency is 1372 MHz. and the second one is 1320 MHz.
> but when i run the test this is what I get:
> 
> 
> 
> which is the real core speed? seems to me that is a little high.


gpu boost messes with readings in Valley... If you move to a boost-free bios this will change.


----------



## kgtuning

wow I need to rerun using the tweaks on the first page... been a while since I've been to this thread.


----------



## Cial00

I'm gonna have the highest Single card (besides FTW's LN2 Titan) soon here. Just hit score of 3574. On a WC 780 Classy.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> I'm gonna have the highest Single card (besides FTW's LN2 Titan) soon here. Just hit score of 3574. On a WC 780 Classy.


Wow, that's freaking badass! 48% faster than my fastest single card score







. I'll be looking forward to those Titans when they arrive


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Wow, that's freaking badass! 48% faster than my fastest single card score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll be looking forward to those Titans when they arrive


2400+ on the 770 is nice! Don't think I ever got the 680 that high, the memory on the 770s does make some difference.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 2400+ on the 770 is nice! Don't think I ever got the 680 that high, the memory on the 770s does make some difference.


Yeah... it's nice, but the 780's and Titans make it look like crap haha







Especially your Titan


----------



## Aphid

Aphid --- i7 3820 / 4.8GHz --- GTX 470(1), 880 / 1760 / 2200 | GTX 470(2), 880 / 1760 / 2000 --- AVG. FPS 53.1 --- Score 2222


----------



## Aphid

Whoa, scratch that last one...

Aphid --- i7 3820 / 4.8GHz --- GTX 470(1), 880 / 1760 / 2200 | GTX 470(2), 880 / 1760 / 2000 --- AVG. FPS 57.4 --- Score 2402


----------



## michael-ocn

^^^ nice 470 sli score


----------



## Cial00

Finally cracked the 3600's. Pretty happy with this result!



Cial00 --- i7 960 / 4.2ghz --- 780 Classified, 1450 core / 3947 mem (7894) --- 87.2 --- 3648

misc info -

Watercooled (360 radiator, cpu & gpu only)
Core volt: 1.38125
Ram volt: 2.0
PCIE: 1.370


----------



## FtW 420

Nice, # 2 spot for single gpu!


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice, # 2 spot for single gpu!


----------



## skupples

#2 and no rep? Fixed.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Finally cracked the 3600's. Pretty happy with this result!
> 
> 
> 
> Cial00 --- i7 960 / 4.2ghz --- 780 Classified, 1450 core / 3947 mem (7894) --- 87.2 --- 3648
> 
> misc info -
> 
> Watercooled (360 radiator, cpu & gpu only)
> Core volt: 1.38125
> Ram volt: 2.0
> PCIE: 1.370


Fantastic run and excellent score! Congrats!! Elpida is a beautiful name!


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> ^^^ nice 470 sli score


Cheers! I'm pretty stoked


----------



## UNOE

I want to see a titan at 1.36v


----------



## HeadlessKnight

How 2x 7990s @ 1.2 GHz beat tsm's 4x 7970s @ 1.3 GHz+







? They are all based on same chip.
Unless HD7990 has its drivers optimized better, or AMD did some hardware-level optimizations to the chips themselves, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## kgtuning

Kgtuning----I7 3770K/ 5.0ghz----HD7950X2; 1200/1500---89.7

3751


----------



## wholeeo

Just found out about the MSI AB 780 / Titan voltage unlock,


----------



## benfica101

Valley run
2500K 4.6Ghz
Gigabyte Z68-ud5
HD6990 925/1367Mhz 4GB
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1866Mhz
Win-7 64bit


----------



## signalpuke

-_-

signalpuke --- i7 3820 @ 5.16GHz --- Titan @ 1328 / 2688 / 3612


Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 87.1 fps 3644


----------



## Yungbenny911

^^ Haha! So close!!! (>_<). You can do it


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke --- i7 3820 @ 5.16GHz --- Titan @ 1328 / 2688 / 3616 --- 87.2 FPS / 3648


Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 87.2 fps 3648


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signalpuke --- i7 3820 @ 5.16GHz --- Titan @ 1328 / 2688 / 3616
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 87.2 fps 3648


Haha! That is awesome. Tied for second place.


----------



## mfranco702

mfranco702----i7 3770K/ 4.7ghz----GTX 680X2; 1380/3430---96.5----4037


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> mfranco702----i7 3770K/ 4.7ghz----GTX 680X2; 1380/3430---96.5----4037
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










96fps @ 1380Mhz?.... You're suppose to get way higher than that.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96fps @ 1380Mhz?.... You're suppose to get way higher than that.


some scenes drop your FPS, my max was around 182, when I took the screenshot it was running at 96 I guess.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> some scenes drop your FPS, my max was around 182, when I took the screenshot it was running at 96 I guess.


96 is your average. He is saying your average should have been higher. Did you apply the tweaks mentioned in the OP?


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 96 is your average. He is saying your average should have been higher. Did you apply the tweaks mentioned in the OP?


Yeah you guys right, i just re ran the bench and average still 96 FPS, no I didnt apply the tweaks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 96 is your average. He is saying your average should have been higher. Did you apply the tweaks mentioned in the OP?


Even without tweaks, he should be getting well above 100+ FPS. I got *91 FPS* on my stock 770's @ 1202, and at 1306Mhz, I got *99.2FPS*, all without tweaks. A 680 at 1380Mhz should be faster than my 770 @ 1306Mhz. Something is up there... Maybe he is not running at those clock speeds. IDK








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Yeah you guys right, i just re ran the bench and average still 96 FPS, no I didnt apply the tweaks


Do you mind posting your GPU-Z monitoring screenshot after you run valley?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Even without tweaks, he should be getting well above 100+ FPS. I got *91 FPS* on my stock 770's @ 1202, and at 1306Mhz, I got *99.2FPS*, all without tweaks. A 680 at 1380Mhz should be faster than my 770 @ 1306Mhz. Something is up there... Maybe he is not running at those clock speeds. IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind posting your GPU-Z monitoring screenshot after you run valley?


looks to me as if he is running two different clock speeds on his 680's so whet ever the lowest card is clocked @ those are the speeds he's running


----------



## mfranco702

yeah like I posted earlier, AB reports 1372 and 1320 clock on the cards but valley supposedly reports 1440 and 1370 now GPUZ reports another thing


----------



## Cial00

I just had to...











Cial00 --- i7 960 / 4.2ghz --- 780 Classified, 1463 core / 3954 mem (7908) --- 87.5 --- 3659


----------



## mfranco702

couple of screenshots

edit: image close up added


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2ghz --- Single 1.3v Titan, 1333 Core / 3802 Mem --- 89.0 --- 3724



CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2ghz --- Dual 1.3v Titan, 1280 Core / 3802 Mem --- 149.8 --- 6267


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> I just had to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cial00 --- i7 960 / 4.2ghz --- 780 Classified, 1463 core / 3954 mem (7908) --- 87.5 --- 3659


lol, I will be back. In the process of moving, and the computer is going out in the morning. Got it packed up now. Give me a couple weeks


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2ghz --- Single 1.3v Titan, 1333 Core / 3802 Mem --- 89.0 --- 3724
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2ghz --- Dual 1.3v Titan, 1280 Core / 3802 Mem --- 149.8 --- 6267


Nice job! Go titans go!


----------



## criminal

We got a battle! Those Classifieds and the Titans really blowing things up!


----------



## h2spartan

Wow! A single gpu getting nearly 4000pts is just INSANE! Good work ppl! Man, I cant wait until I get my titan under water. I really want to get in on benching with the 1.3v tweak.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple of screenshots
> 
> edit: image close up added


It's the memory clock, that is a bit lower than the average 680 memory overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2ghz --- Single 1.3v Titan, 1333 Core / 3802 Mem --- 89.0 --- 3724
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2ghz --- Dual 1.3v Titan, 1280 Core / 3802 Mem --- 149.8 --- 6267



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> We got a battle! Those Classifieds and the Titans really blowing things up!


Indeed, I was waiting for the 780 Lightning to arrive but at this rate might be pulling out the iron for the titan again first, my modded Titan score is getting less impressive daily...


----------



## Cial00

Haha very nice! I'm actually in the process of upgrading to a new rig as well. I'll probably wait until I'm installed in the new comp to bench again. 3724 is gonna be tough to beat...


----------



## Azazil1190

Wait for me when I came back from vacation this sunday I try to bench with 1.3v.the last score that I have was 143.1 with 1.212v so I am curious what happens with 1.3v


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2ghz --- Single 1.3v Titan, 1333 Core / 3802 Mem --- 89.0 --- 3724
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2ghz --- Dual 1.3v Titan, 1280 Core / 3802 Mem --- 149.8 --- 6267


Boom baby.

Thats nearly as quick as my GTX 690 running 1202mhz. Can't wait to get home and push mine into the 1300mhz area.

Did you do that with your GTX Titan that was 1250mhz stable or the 1200nhz stable one?


----------



## mxthunder

OK guys all updated.

CallsignVega, do you want me to post your single run, dual run, or keep your TRI card run in the chart?

If anyone sees something that was missed please let me know.

More than likely you did not post the data line or did not post a valid screenshot. Please see the OP for more details.


----------



## mfranco702

mfranco702---i7 3770K 4.7 GHz---- SLI GTX 680 @ 1372/3340 100.5 FPS----4205


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2ghz --- Single 1.3v Titan, 1333 Core / 3802 Mem --- 89.0 --- 3724
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2ghz --- Dual 1.3v Titan, 1280 Core / 3802 Mem --- 149.8 --- 6267


What about the 1.36v hack.

When is someone with a Titan going to try it ? lol

1.3v is meh now.

Read post #7861 from 780 club thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> To Quote Unwinder regardind the vdroop (LLC):
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DStealth View Post
> _Now when we can read VRMs directly, i can see an awful Vdroop from 1.319v Idle to 1.250v Load...is it just my card or it's a normal behaviour for the reference ones(780), any feedback would be great._
> 
> Reply from Unwinder:
> Yes, it is expected NCP4206 behavior. The VRM supports programmable loadline calibration and it is enabled by default. There won't be any GUI control for it in MSI Afterburner, but you can use /WI (Write I2C) similar to /RI commands to access VRM directly and disable it. But unfortunately I cannot provide any NCP4206 programming details/datasheets here, you have to find it on your own if you need to control LLC.
> Link
> "http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=380513&page=3" <- good info here.
> 
> *On another note, I can assure you that the GTX voltage controller can go quite a bit higher than 1,3V (actually it can be set as high as 1,6 though I would not recommend it).
> Here is 2 screendump where I pushed the Voltage to 1,363 as a proof of concept.*
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - The above OC put me at no. 1 in 3dmark11 for a single GPU GTX 780 and i5-3570k. Graphics score 16964 - Physics score 9117 and a Combined score of 8926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031479


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> mfranco702---i7 3770K 4.7 GHz---- SLI GTX 680 @ 1372/3340 100.5 FPS----4205


Try dialing back the core clock a little bit and getting your memory over 3500 (7k effective). That should put you over my 101.1 FPS easily.


----------



## thestache

Bloody rubbish afterburner didn't save any of my screenshots and now I can't get those runs stable anymore dammit.

Best score I got was 3601 score, 86.1 FPS with 1293mhz on the core and 7298mhz on the memory (which is pretty good considering in 1202mhz stable at 1.212v) but that validation no longer exists so this is the best I could get afterwards. Might update to new BETA drivers, reinstall afterburner and try again later.

thestache --- 4770K 4600mhz --- GTX Titan 1.275v 1293mhz core 36049mhz memory --- 85.8 FPS 3590 score


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What about the 1.36v hack.
> 
> When is someone with a Titan going to try it ? lol
> 
> 1.3v is meh now.
> 
> Read post #7861 from 780 club thread


Tell me how and I'll do it but where is the 1.36v hack?


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Try dialing back the core clock a little bit and getting your memory over 3500 (7k effective). That should put you over my 101.1 FPS easily.


I dont think I can push them to 3500+ on air. my cards are really warriors and have made me proud but that is too much.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Pandora's Box -- 3770k / 4.4GHz -- EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX in SLI, 1222MHz Core / 3254MHz Memory -- 123.1FPS -- 5150


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, not sure going to 1.36v on the titans would give enough to be worth stressing the vrm's that much.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> His scores have been up for WEEKS. why are people just now contesting this?


You know, we all know you just lied to everybody there. Joades score was inserted into the leaderboard a few days ago. And no submission was posted. After I posted asking about this was when the official submission (lol) was posted. And after that we get the post above.

Is this how things are done now?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You know, we all know you just lied to everybody there. Joades score was inserted into the leaderboard a few days ago. And no submission was posted. After I posted asking about this was when the official submission (lol) was posted. And after that we get the post above.
> 
> *Is this how things are done now?*


If you or someone else can't prove his score is fake with substantial evidence, then there is nothing the OP can do, we can only accept his score like how we did yours.

sorry but, pointing fingers is just not enough.


----------



## Azazil1190

So you have to stop all this there is no point at all.what if his first no one give to the 1st place any award. We benching only for fun.if someone want to post fake score then he have the problem....


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK guys all updated.
> 
> CallsignVega, do you want me to post your single run, dual run, or keep your TRI card run in the chart?
> 
> If anyone sees something that was missed please let me know.
> 
> More than likely you did not post the data line or did not post a valid screenshot. Please see the OP for more details.


Mine is posted inside the spoiler, right click, open the pic in new tab for full size.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7480_40#post_20663900


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You know, we all know you just lied to everybody there. Joades score was inserted into the leaderboard a few days ago. And no submission was posted. After I posted asking about this was when the official submission (lol) was posted. And after that we get the post above.
> 
> Is this how things are done now?










lmao get over it bro, you're rig is slow.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Mine is posted inside the spoiler, right click, open the pic in new tab for full size.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7480_40#post_20663900


did you edit your post today? I think the score was missing from the data line at update time. Ill grab it on the next update


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> did you edit your post today? I think the score was missing from the data line at update time. Ill grab it on the next update


yeah, I had it in the spoiler tag before, figured you might have missed it.


----------



## mfranco702

How often is this thread updated mxthunder?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> How often is this thread updated mxthunder?


few times a day it seems


----------



## mfranco702

I think this is going to position me a few places up

























highest as this babies can go


----------



## sndstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I think this is going to position me a few places up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highest as this babies can go


Hey we're tied now lol.....Time to bust out some suicide runs!


----------



## thestache

LLC disabled and I've gotten this.

thestache --- 4770K 4600mhz --- GTX Titan 1.325v 1320mhz core 3758mhz memory --- 87.5 FPS 3659 score


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> How often is this thread updated mxthunder?


I try to once per day, sometimes its every two days. I was off work this week, so I actually updated LESS often.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> LLC disabled and I've gotten this.
> 
> thestache --- 4770K 4600mhz --- GTX Titan 1.325v 1320mhz core 3758mhz memory --- 87.5 FPS 3659 score


Nice one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Tell me how and I'll do it but where is the 1.36v hack?


I guess you found it ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, not sure going to 1.36v on the titans would give enough to be worth stressing the vrm's that much.


Well maybe just vdroop disabled might be worth it for a bench. But by no means am I saying run it any long than a bench at 1.36v. I'm just trying to point out that its available to you guys, if you want a little more than 1.3v you can still keep going and I think who ever does it with at Titan will take the top spot.

If you read that post though the guy was using the tweak was benching a 680 at 1.48. But he had his computer outside with freezing temperatures.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1308711/gigabyte-gtx680-super-overclock-software-voltage-hack/0_100


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I think this is going to position me a few places up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highest as this babies can go


missing the data line for submission

otherwise all updated


----------



## mfranco702

mfranco702 --- 3770K / 4.7ghz --- SLI GTX 680 Lightning, 1382 Core / 3524 Mem --- 103.8 --- 4343


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41 --- 3770K / 4.7ghz --- x1 GTX 780 Classy, 1487 / 3443 Mem --- 83.8 --- 3505

this card is capable of finishing [email protected] 1500 core under H20








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5u9hm/


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK guys all updated.
> 
> CallsignVega, do you want me to post your single run, dual run, or keep your TRI card run in the chart?


You can keep it as it is, I know it would be unfair if me 1.3v Titan's were allowed to take every #1 slot hehe.


----------



## Mydog

Trying to catch Vega's Titans on air seems futile








This is my best attempt so far.

Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1350/1869 --- 145.2 FPS --- 6075


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> coolhandluke41 --- 3770K / 4.7ghz --- x1 GTX 780 Classy, 1487 / 3443 Mem --- 83.8 --- 3505
> 
> this card is capable of finishing [email protected] 1500 core under H20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5u9hm/


And yet, like my card the memory is holding your score back!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You can keep it as it is, I know it would be unfair if me 1.3v Titan's were allowed to take every #1 slot hehe.


FTW420 would still hold top spot for single card run!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Trying to catch Vega's Titans on air seems futile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my best attempt so far.
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1350/1869 --- 145.2 FPS --- 6075


Nice score though!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Trying to catch Vega's Titans on air seems futile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my best attempt so far.
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1350/1869 --- 145.2 FPS --- 6075


Nice score none-the-less!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> FTW420 would still hold top spot for single card run!


Oh ya that is true, impossible to compete with hard-modded LN2, even with 1.36v LLC Titan.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@criminal ...yes it is ,but Valley is not the only benchmark out there ,there is also LN2 widely available.. 3960X would bring my score also ,etc
P.S. this card end up in my 24/7 rig and I'm very pleased


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nice score none-the-less!
> Oh ya that is true, impossible to compete with hard-modded LN2, even with 1.36v LLC Titan.


Very true. You still have some mighty Titans.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @criminal ...yes it is ,but Valley is not the only benchmark out there ,there is also LN2 widely available.. 3960X would bring my score also ,etc
> P.S. this card end up in my 24/7 rig and I'm very pleased


Oh yeah, not doubt. Just commenting in regards to what thread we are in.


----------



## NateST

I'm surprised we haven't seen any blown up VRMs, it gives me more confidence to bench a bit more. I do get some coil whine? when pushing 1.275+ with LLC on however, then again my 7970s sounded like a bee hive @ 1.37.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'm surprised we haven't seen any blown up VRMs, it gives me more confidence to bench a bit more. I do get some coil whine? when pushing 1.275+ with LLC on however, then again my 7970s sounded like a bee hive @ 1.37.


The reference Titans & 780s are starting to get upwards of 1.325V, it is getting into the danger zone but I think most trying it so far are being careful. Hopefully no one tries it out, forgets to reset & starts on a gaming session with the volts maxed out on an air cooled card. A couple quick benchies are not the same as a good long gaming bender.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The reference Titans & 780s are starting to get upwards of 1.325V, it is getting into the danger zone but I think most trying it so far are being careful. Hopefully no one tries it out, forgets to reset & starts on a gaming session with the volts maxed out on an air cooled card. A couple quick benchies are not the same as a good long gaming bender.


...even on the twin 7990s where I'm using MSI AB max 1.3v (Trix mods etc won't work on them due to different VRMs), GPU-Z gives me a surprise every once in a while, suggesting that while 1.3v was the constant, there was a 'max' , very brief spike at between 1.5 and 2.5v







.

..seems to happen when I push 'apply' after changing GPU / VRAM speed settings in MSI AB - but only in Win 7, not Win 8







...hopefully, that is a win7-GPUz quirk only


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The reference Titans & 780s are starting to get upwards of 1.325V, it is getting into the danger zone but I think most trying it so far are being careful. Hopefully no one tries it out, forgets to reset & starts on a gaming session with the volts maxed out on an air cooled card. A couple quick benchies are not the same as a good long gaming bender.


I actually left mine on for 8 hours of BF3 @ 1.3, not doing the LLC mod. I forgot that I had Afterburner still on, cards still kicking, but I don't plan on doing that anytime soon... that is until the Lightning is released and I decide between that and a Classified.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I think this is going to position me a few places up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highest as this babies can go


There we go, awesome job!

I still feel like I haven't found that 'perfect BIOS' yet for my cards. One is definitely holding the other back.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> There we go, awesome job!
> 
> I still feel like I haven't found that 'perfect BIOS' yet for my cards. One is definitely holding the other back.


have you tried the 680 hydro copper bios


----------



## BBEG

Negative. Is it a 2GB 680 BIOS? If so I'll flash tonight and start playing.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Negative. Is it a 2GB 680 BIOS? If so I'll flash tonight and start playing.


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/118844/evga-gtx680-2048-120402.html


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'm surprised we haven't seen any blown up VRMs, it gives me more confidence to bench a bit more. I do get some coil whine? when pushing 1.275+ with LLC on however, then again my 7970s sounded like a bee hive @ 1.37.


I get coil whine from any type of load on my GTX Titan at any voltage so I'm not bothered buy it. It does sound like it's going to explode though when doing 3DMark runs at 1.325v. But I've been doing runs constantly the last 2 days and everything is fine and the card is surprisingly very cool during runs. Especially the core, doesn't break 36deg in any benchmark.

Going to test my old stable 1189mhz clocks back at 1.212v without the softmod now and see if it's still stable and hasn't done any damage but I'm pretty confident everything will be fine.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Nice one
> I guess you found it ?
> Well maybe just vdroop disabled might be worth it for a bench. But by no means am I saying run it any long than a bench at 1.36v. I'm just trying to point out that its available to you guys, if you want a little more than 1.3v you can still keep going and I think who ever does it with at Titan will take the top spot.
> 
> If you read that post though the guy was using the tweak was benching a 680 at 1.48. But he had his computer outside with freezing temperatures.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1308711/gigabyte-gtx680-super-overclock-software-voltage-hack/0_100


Thanks.

Nah, just using the 1.3v softmod and LLC gave me the voltage I was looking for anyways so left it at that.


----------



## DStealth

DStealth --- 3960x 4800mhz --- Palit ref GTX780 1.288v 1320mhz core 3560 mhz memory --- 81.8 FPS 3424 score


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I get coil whine from any type of load on my GTX Titan at any voltage so I'm not bothered buy it. It does sound like it's going to explode though when doing 3DMark runs at 1.325v. But I've been doing runs constantly the last 2 days and everything is fine and the card is surprisingly very cool during runs. Especially the core, doesn't break 36deg in any benchmark.
> 
> Going to test my old stable 1189mhz clocks back at 1.212v without the softmod now and see if it's still stable and hasn't done any damage but I'm pretty confident everything will be fine.


The actual noise itself doesn't bother me, just the possibilities of whats occurring does. I'm not under water either and I'm not sure how good the VRMs are cooled on a reference cooler. I don't THINK anything will happen, but I'll wait till I have a second card in case this one eats the proverbial D.


----------



## Azazil1190

Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1350/1869 --- 145.2 FPS --- 6075

[/quote]

Very nice score.This score brings you at the 1st place of dual score. Today I return from my vacation and I try this version of AB to see what happen with 1.3v to my cards.hope to not blow them


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/118844/evga-gtx680-2048-120402.html




No go.


----------



## Malamute3511

FPS: 49.1
Score: 2053

CPU: FX-8350 @ Stock 4.0 Ghz
GPU: Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X 3gb stock clock 1150//1500 Running @ 1200///1550


----------



## Pandora's Box

seems to be a problem with the chart. my score doesn't have a ranking. on the dual gpu chart i am between 30 and 31. on the overall i am between 60 and 61. either that or i'm just not awake and thinking straight


----------



## mfranco702

Maybe needs to be updated, my newest score isn't there yet 103.8 fps. Hold on tight.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> seems to be a problem with the chart. my score doesn't have a ranking. on the dual gpu chart i am between 30 and 31. on the overall i am between 60 and 61. either that or i'm just not awake and thinking straight


Interfering mod fixed that for you.......


----------



## ahnafakeef

*About the thread* : Why can't I see the charts on the first post? Tried it on a different browser as an anonymous user (not logged in) but it still didn't show.

*About overvolting the Titan* :
i) Can someone provide me with complete instructions or a guide on this?
ii) Just for single Valley runs, how far can I push my Titan with the fan at 85%(max)? I'm on air and running the engineering BIOS.
iii) Do I need the Lightning edition AB for this?
iv) What steps should I take to ensure that I don't kill my card while chasing my best score? This is of course when going over 1.212v.
v) I've been told otherwise earlier but I'll ask again - does overvolting the Titan help memory overclocking?

Please be kind enough to provide me with any important relevant info that I haven't asked for but should know.

Also, what driver gives the best scores in Valley for Titan/Kepler? 320.49 is the best in my experience. Has anything else worked better?

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!









EDIT : Am I seeing things or is Karlitos really back? His name is showing in the Currently Viewing section.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Interfering mod fixed that for you.......


Thank you


----------



## khemist

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/eyiu.jpg/

Update on my score - khemist ---- i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1293/1906 ---- 85.7 ---- 3588


----------



## Cial00

This is pretty much the limit on the Classy under water. Gave it everything I had - pretty happy about hitting the 170 max











Cial00 -- i7 960 @ 4.2 GHz -- EVGA 780 CLASSIFIED @ 1489/3985 -- 88.2 FPS -- 3691


----------



## [CyGnus]

very nice score that classy is surpassing a few titans i see


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> This is pretty much the limit on the Classy under water. Gave it everything I had - pretty happy about hitting the 170 max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cial00 -- i7 960 @ 4.2 GHz -- EVGA 780 CLASSIFIED @ 1489/3985 -- 88.2 FPS -- 3691


Dam you got me, very nice score mate.


----------



## Akula

My MSI 680's don't have the voltage controller









They also don't respond well to 1.2v =/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2405 Giga 760 OC SLI 1333 / 3663 95.3 3987


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> This is pretty much the limit on the Classy under water. Gave it everything I had - pretty happy about hitting the 170 max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cial00 -- i7 960 @ 4.2 GHz -- EVGA 780 CLASSIFIED @ 1489/3985 -- 88.2 FPS -- 3691


Superb score!


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> This is pretty much the limit on the Classy under water. Gave it everything I had - pretty happy about hitting the 170 max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cial00 -- i7 960 @ 4.2 GHz -- EVGA 780 CLASSIFIED @ 1489/3985 -- 88.2 FPS -- 3691


Nice score Cial. You pushed that baby pretty far! The Titan's extra processors are hard to overcome though hehe.


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 --- 3970x / 5125 (2666 MHz mem) --- Gigab. Quadfire 2x HD 7990 1200 / 1670 --- FPS 164.5 SCORE 6884

sys info below screenshot



... a setup run at 5125 instead of the 5185 (5125 + BCLK) previously used BUT with new G.Skill 2666MHz 16GB kit with the 3970X IMC instead of the previous G.Skill 2400 32GB kit (ultra tight timings on the 2400, tight timings on the 2666). Trying 2666 MHz mem as with 4 GPUs, subsystems / bottle-necking becomes an issue. Fortunately the 3970X's IMC is handling it @ reg voltages for VTT, VCCSA...3-4 GK110s at 1.3v (and some modded HD7xxx) can probably take it, though I have a few CPU speed steps left once I deal w/very concave IHS (lapping?) and find 'more 'v' software for the VT1556 VRMs in the 7990s...

Sys info:

- Asus ROG RIVE, 16 GB 2666 MHz / 32 GB 2400 G.Skill, 2x Corsair (tandem) PSUs 2050 watts
- 2x Gigabyte HD 7990s @ PCIe3 16x16x16x16x & +50% PT; modded BIOS, MSI AB 300 beta 14 SE
- Cooling: 6 rads (RX360, BlackIce) w/total of 1760mm x 60mm+; 3 Swiftech reservoirs; 4x MPC655 pumps; 16 hi-po 120mm fans; 2x 200mm fans


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nice score Cial. You pushed that baby pretty far! The Titan's extra processors are hard to overcome though hehe.


Thanks man! Yeah it's gonna be tough to beat that single score you put up. I'll try again once I'm in my new build.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 --- 3970x / 5125 (2666 MHz mem) --- Gigab. Quadfire 2x HD 7990 1200 / 1670 --- FPS 164.5 SCORE 6884
> 
> sys info below screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> ... a setup run at 5125 instead of the 5185 (5125 + BCLK) previously used BUT with new G.Skill 2666MHz 16GB kit with the 3970X IMC instead of the previous G.Skill 2400 32GB kit (ultra tight timings on the 2400, tight timings on the 2666). Trying 2666 MHz mem as with 4 GPUs, subsystems / bottle-necking becomes an issue. Fortunately the 3970X's IMC is handling it @ reg voltages for VTT, VCCSA...3-4 GK110s at 1.3v (and some modded HD7xxx) can probably take it, though I have a few CPU speed steps left once I deal w/very concave IHS (lapping?) and find 'more 'v' software for the VT1556 VRMs in the 7990s...
> 
> Sys info:
> 
> - Asus ROG RIVE, 16 GB 2666 MHz / 32 GB 2400 G.Skill, 2x Corsair (tandem) PSUs 2050 watts
> - 2x Gigabyte HD 7990s @ PCIe3 16x16x16x16x & +50% PT; modded BIOS, MSI AB 300 beta 14 SE
> - Cooling: 6 rads (RX360, BlackIce) w/total of 1760mm x 60mm+; 3 Swiftech reservoirs; 4x MPC655 pumps; 16 hi-po 120mm fans; 2x 200mm fans


Nice score, but shows how the benchmark at 1080P is kinda silly for 3-4 GPU's. That score is only 10% faster than my 2x Titan 149.8 FPS run. We need to get more people in the 1440P/Multi-Monitor/4K runs.









What kind of display(s) do you use?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nice score, but shows how the benchmark at 1080P is kinda silly for 3-4 GPU's. That score is only 10% faster than my 2x Titan 149.8 FPS run. We need to get more people in the 1440P/Multi-Monitor/4K runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of display(s) do you use?


...you're right on the 1080p, though 'Valley' is the exception, I usually run HWBot which is more focused on 1080p (note the right hand columns - almost all of them are 1080p here http://hwbot.org/user/joa3d43/ )

...currently running 3 monitors across 8 machines (including a ROG MaxVE / delidded 3770K / 4x GTX 670 I used to post here)...the monitors are 2x Asus 27 inch LED max 1080p and 1x 22 inch LCD ViewSonic max 1080p...waiting to add some nice '4K' LED monitors but it is also a question of 'space' on the desk


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, I've almost pulled the trigger on that Asus 4K monitor but that gnawing idea back in my head that the motion is just going to suck!


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> We need to get more people in the 1440P/Multi-Monitor/4K runs.


Well I just happen to be on a 1440p Catleap











Cial00 -- i7 960 @ 4.2ghz -- Evga 780 Classified @ 1489core / 3805 mem -- FPS 54.6 -- Score 2285

Had to lower the memory a bit from 1080p but was able to leave the core clock the same.


----------



## Sabertooth365

.new score update for me measley single gtx670 .but i luv it














it hasnt let me down yet . Cheers u all


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Well I just happen to be on a 1440p Catleap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cial00 -- i7 960 @ 4.2ghz -- Evga 780 Classified @ 1489core / 3805 mem -- FPS 54.6 -- Score 2285
> 
> Had to lower the memory a bit from 1080p but was able to leave the core clock the same.


Looks like your Classified and my Titans running about the same memory overclock. DO you know which memory type you have?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> .new score update for me measley single gtx670 .but i luv it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it hasnt let me down yet . Cheers u all


Not bad, decent score for a 670.


----------



## Sabertooth365

thanks mate







. not quite in your class lads but maybe one day. ya never know







cheers


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Looks like your Classified and my Titans running about the same memory overclock. DO you know which memory type you have?
> Not bad, decent score for a 670.


Pretty sure I have Elpida. Bought the card back on August 12th from EVGA. I haven't removed the block so not 100% sure, but based on most reports I think Samsung was only with the first batch pre July 30th.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, I've almost pulled the trigger on that Asus 4K monitor but that gnawing idea back in my head that the motion is just going to suck!


...you mean these ? http://www.techpowerup.com/184910/asus-ultra-hd-monitor-lineup-led-by-a-39-incher.html







...tempting, but in terms of games, I really like racing games and flight sims, and when I finally see true 4k with true 120Hz (re your comment on motion, never mind your current set-up per sig), I probably pull the trigger...thing is, ''4k' is still very young and the offerings not that numerous yet, with pricing that changes every day...and whatever I choose, I'm going to have to figure out a space-efficient solution...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 TRI SLI 1280 / 3534 124.6fps 5213


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Well I just happen to be on a 1440p Catleap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cial00 -- i7 960 @ 4.2ghz -- Evga 780 Classified @ 1489core / 3805 mem -- FPS 54.6 -- Score 2285
> 
> Had to lower the memory a bit from 1080p but was able to leave the core clock the same.


i could post this, but you technically are at a disadavantage. according to OP, 1440p and multi monitor runs are only at 4x AA, and you ran this at 8x.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> .new score update for me measley single gtx670 .but i luv it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it hasnt let me down yet . Cheers u all


need the data line and i will update it

otherwise all updated


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You sure are on the ball mxthunder


----------



## alancsalt

Yep, doing good.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> i could post this, but you technically are at a disadavantage. according to OP, 1440p and multi monitor runs are only at 4x AA, and you ran this at 8x.
> need the data line and i will update it
> 
> otherwise all updated


I thought 1440p was at 8x AA.
I could only find on the OP that multi monitors and 4K res was 4x AA but nothing on 1440p
I've been doing all my 1440p runs at 8x AA


----------



## mxthunder

Im sorry, you are correct. I was mixing up 4k with 1440p

will go back and update.

Thanks,


----------



## HyperMatrix

Unfortunately this is probably going to be the best that my little 3770k can pull off for a single-card run.







As you can see in the pic, GPU temps are a complete non-issue. Perhaps need to get my hand on that 1.36v mod...though with a single card, more on the memory would give the best returns.


----------



## mxthunder

that score seems awefully low for three titans. i know scaling is bad, but one titan should be able to reach that without much issue.

are you sure SLI is enabled in nvidia control panel? it looks like the other two cards are sitting at thier idle clocks, whereas only the first one is in 3d mode. (doing any work)

if you want to submit the score, please add the data line to post.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> that score seems awefully low for three titans. i know scaling is bad, but one titan should be able to reach that without much issue.
> 
> are you sure SLI is enabled in nvidia control panel? it looks like the other two cards are sitting at thier idle clocks, whereas only the first one is in 3d mode. (doing any work)
> 
> if you want to submit the score, please add the data line to post.


It's a single card run. My 1250w PSU can't handle 3 titans at 1.325v. Waiting for NEX1500 to arrive. You'll notice card 2 and 3 asleep at 324MHz.

Also...this bench is odd.


----------



## mxthunder

Man, I really need to slow down and read the whole post.

Those are pretty awesome single card runs!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Unfortunately this is probably going to be the best that my little 3770k can pull off for a *single-card run*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the pic, GPU temps are a complete non-issue. Perhaps need to get my hand on that 1.36v mod...though with a single card, more on the memory would give the best returns.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> that score seems awefully low for three titans. i know scaling is bad, but one titan should be able to reach that without much issue.
> 
> are you sure SLI is enabled in nvidia control panel? it looks like the other two cards are sitting at thier idle clocks, whereas only the first one is in 3d mode. (doing any work)
> 
> if you want to submit the score, please add the data line to post.


----------



## Sabertooth365

Sabertooth365 --- I5 3570k @ 4.4Ghz --- GTX670 @ 1254 / 3684--- 52,2 FPS --- Score 2183



score update . didn´t realise the subnission form isn´t there ..... My Bad ....Soz


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> It's a single card run. My 1250w PSU can't handle 3 titans at 1.325v. Waiting for NEX1500 to arrive. You'll notice card 2 and 3 asleep at 324MHz.
> 
> Also...this bench is odd.


What happened there? Was it an alt-tab out or something during the run? Impossible to get a max of 206 FPS single card.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What happened there? Was it an alt-tab out or something during the run? Impossible to get a max of 206 FPS single card.


Haha. Aye. That's why I said this bench is odd.


----------



## FtW 420

That is really odd, higher max FPS than a single Titan at 1500mhz, but an overall score that is too low to be more than 1 Titan...

It's a mystery!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That is really odd, higher max FPS than a single Titan at 1500mhz, but an overall score that is too low to be more than 1 Titan...
> 
> It's a mystery!


Happened while tabbing out to adjust OC settings. It's definitely not a legit score. That's why I said this benchmark is weird. My max is the first one I posted. Unless I push past 1.325v, I won't be able to get a higher score. My core/mem clocks are higher than vega's run but he still scored higher. Trying to figure out the determining factor:

1) plx vs native
2) ram (my dual channel [email protected] vs his quad channel 2600 I believe?)
3) CPU. Though I ran 5.3GHz, I wonder if the 3960x still has a slight advantage.
4) base clock. Haven't touched mine this run. I think speaking of earlier runs, we both used to go up 6-8% through the base clock.

Easiest fix will just be more voltage I think.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Happened while tabbing out to adjust OC settings. It's definitely not a legit score. That's why I said this benchmark is weird. My max is the first one I posted. Unless I push past 1.325v, I won't be able to get a higher score. My core/mem clocks are higher than vega's run but he still scored higher. Trying to figure out the determining factor:
> 
> 1) plx vs native
> 2) ram (my dual channel [email protected] vs his quad channel 2600 I believe?)
> 3) CPU. Though I ran 5.3GHz, I wonder if the 3960x still has a slight advantage.
> 4) base clock. Haven't touched mine this run. I think speaking of earlier runs, we both used to go up 6-8% through the base clock.
> 
> Easiest fix will just be more voltage I think.


...2) and 3) might definitely play their part, as Valley is very memory sensitive to begin with (and even more so with 3 and 4 GPUs)...+ the 3mb of extra cache helps in a 3960X / 3970X. Also, I swapped in a TridentX 2666 MHz kit into my 3970X last week, and even with slightly looser timing than my TridentX 2400MHz kit, I picked up 1/2 FPS at 5125G (vs 5185 G / 2400 RAM).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Happened while tabbing out to adjust OC settings. It's definitely not a legit score. That's why I said this benchmark is weird. My max is the first one I posted. Unless I push past 1.325v, I won't be able to get a higher score. My core/mem clocks are higher than vega's run but he still scored higher. Trying to figure out the determining factor:
> 
> 1) plx vs native
> 2) ram (my dual channel [email protected] vs his quad channel 2600 I believe?)
> 3) CPU. Though I ran 5.3GHz, I wonder if the 3960x still has a slight advantage.
> 4) base clock. Haven't touched mine this run. I think speaking of earlier runs, we both used to go up 6-8% through the base clock.
> 
> Easiest fix will just be more voltage I think.


I've never tried alt-tab out while the bench was running, had no idea it could affect scores, it is a weird bench.

The old nf200 did add some latency over native lanes, the plx is supposed to be better, I don't know how much though.

System memory can make a bit of difference, pretty minimal in valley but I think i did see a bit of improvement with faster/tighter memory.

This bench & heaven are the least affected by cpu, I usually OC the crap out of a cpu anyway, but it just doesn't help a lot in valley. Cpu type itself doesn't seem to make much difference, there may be some difference but small enough that it is hard to tell.

Bclk could make a bit of difference, upping the bclk will increase pci-e frequency, which can act like a bit of overclock on the gpu.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've never tried alt-tab out while the bench was running, had no idea it could affect scores, it is a weird bench.
> 
> The old nf200 did add some latency over native lanes, the plx is supposed to be better, I don't know how much though.
> 
> System memory can make a bit of difference, pretty minimal in valley but I think i did see a bit of improvement with faster/tighter memory.
> 
> This bench & heaven are the least affected by cpu, I usually OC the crap out of a cpu anyway, but it just doesn't help a lot in valley. Cpu type itself doesn't seem to make much difference, there may be some difference but small enough that it is hard to tell.
> 
> Bclk could make a bit of difference, upping the bclk will increase pci-e frequency, which can act like a bit of overclock on the gpu.


...I am going to have to try that alt-tab-out...I guess it pre-loads things. With Valley, I find that CPU speed becomes 'a necessary but non-sufficient' condition if your run 3 or 4 cards...by that I mean you have to be able to go fast enough with quad cards to eliminate CPU bottle-necking...once past that, CPU speed is likely less important...

...another weird Valley observation concerns the Quad-SLI 670ies I used to run (now in another machine)...with a single or even dual cards in, doing a 2nd run after cool-down would lower scores a bit w/670ies, but with tri-SLI and quad-SLI scores would improve (at the same CPU settings)...that was consistent enough in my setup at least to not be 'noise or variance'.







...or may be Valley is just plain weird


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I am going to have to try that alt-tab-out...I guess it pre-loads things. With Valley, I find that CPU speed becomes 'a necessary but non-sufficient' condition if your run 3 or 4 cards...by that I mean you have to be able to go fast enough with quad cards to eliminate CPU bottle-necking...once past that, CPU speed is likely less important...
> 
> ...another weird Valley observation concerns the Quad-SLI 670ies I used to run (now in another machine)...with a single or even dual cards in, doing a 2nd run after cool-down would lower scores a bit w/670ies, but with tri-SLI and quad-SLI scores would improve (at the same CPU settings)...that was consistent enough in my setup at least to not be 'noise or variance'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or may be Valley is just plain weird


Good point, I generally do single gpu & forget that multi gpu can depend more on the cpu speed to keep up with all the cards.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Good point, I generally do single gpu & forget that multi gpu can depend more on the cpu speed to keep up with all the cards.


...with your hard-modded Titan, you don't really have to do multi-GPU







...makes me wonder though what would happen if you have 3 or 4 of those hard-modded Titans (and a 'bucket' of LN2).

In terms of bottle-necking, GPU usage in MSI AB is probably not the be-all-end-all measure, but a decent guide...w/4 GPUs, at 5G CPU speed, GPU usage for the 2x 7990s is at 93-95%...at 5.125 it is 96-98%


----------



## lilchronic

higher cpu clock always helps in sli, i did some test with with my 670's @ 4ghz , 4.5ghz and 5ghz. All @ 1320/7000mhz

4ghz- FPS: 92.5 score: 3868

4.5ghz FPS: 95.5 score: 3994

5.0ghz FPS:99.3 score:4154

5.1ghz FPS 99.8 score 4175

6ghz? ............


----------



## BBEG

Really wish my Superclocked 680 could hit 1300 core and stop holding my vanilla one back.









Tried that bios, lilchronic, and it got me a within 1 FPS of my 770 bios score. Still can't crack 102 FPS at 1.2V. I might've maxed these cards; up to good ol' Sandy now.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Really wish my Superclocked 680 could hit 1300 core and stop holding my vanilla one back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that bios, lilchronic, and it got me a within 1 FPS of my 770 bios score. Still can't crack 102 FPS at 1.2V. I might've maxed these cards; up to good ol' Sandy now.


its a good bios i like both of my cards to boost to the same clock so i can just sync them together,








i would of done 5.2 ghz but i get bsod, and i was tired of valley


----------



## BBEG

I'm les familiar with Afterburner, but can you clock your cards separately like in Precision? I've been using that beta Afterburner to see if I have the right controller for that 1.3V mod (looks like I don't).


----------



## chantruong

i5-3350p + 7950 @ 1100/1400 Stock (1.188V)





Will need to fix the temps issues


----------



## lilchronic

i use precision x. but im pretty sure you can oc them seperatley with afterburner. also the volt mod didnt work for me either but i havent tried rbby's guide to unlock 1.3v with that more volt thing he's got
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak/0_20


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> My core/mem clocks are higher than vega's run but he still scored higher.


You are running a core clock of 1346 MHz or higher on your Titan(s)? That would be the next step over my 1333 MHz 89.0 FPS single card run. (You have to go by MSI AB MHz readings, not the internal Valley readings as they are wrong).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...with your hard-modded Titan, you don't really have to do multi-GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...makes me wonder though what would happen if you have 3 or 4 of those hard-modded Titans (and a 'bucket' of LN2).
> 
> In terms of bottle-necking, GPU usage in MSI AB is probably not the be-all-end-all measure, but a decent guide...w/4 GPUs, at 5G CPU speed, GPU usage for the 2x 7990s is at 93-95%...at 5.125 it is 96-98%


Interesting, thank you for this little bit of data.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I'm les familiar with Afterburner, but can you clock your cards separately like in Precision? I've been using that beta Afterburner to see if I have the right controller for that 1.3V mod (looks like I don't).


Iv'e been trying to figure this out too... I couldn't find a way to access individual cards.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Interesting, thank you for this little bit of data.
> Iv'e been trying to figure this out too... I couldn't find a way to access individual cards.


setting - general - master graphics processor selection - and select GPU


well now that i have MSI AB installed i might as well try rbby's MOAR VOLTS MOD


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You are running a core clock of 1346 MHz or higher on your Titan(s)? That would be the next step over my 1333 MHz 89.0 FPS single card run. (You have to go by MSI AB MHz readings, not the internal Valley readings as they are wrong).


For some reason my valley is showing proper clocks now. My core is at 1337MHz according to AB.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> For some reason my valley is showing proper clocks now. My core is at 1337MHz according to AB.


did you mod you're bios


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> did you mod you're bios


Naennon's bios. It used to show the incorrect overinflated numbers until yesterday when I installed a new CPU and also booted the system in diagnostic startup mode (minus nvidia service).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Naennon's bios. It used to show the incorrect overinflated numbers until yesterday when I installed a new CPU and also booted the system in diagnostic startup mode (minus nvidia service).


Naennon's bios does the same for me, the core clock shown in valley is 11mhz higher than actual.


----------



## shremi

*Shremi --- I7 4770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1470 / 3804 --- 89.4 FPS --- Score 3740*



I did all of the the tweaks in the OP .

I knew this card was going to do great once i got it on water.. Next up is to use the EVBOT to see if i can top this score


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> *Shremi --- I7 4770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1470 / 3804 --- 89.4 FPS --- Score 3740*
> 
> 
> 
> I did all of the the tweaks in the OP .
> 
> I knew this card was going to do great once i got it on water.. Next up is to use the EVBOT to see if i can top this score


nice run







they just keep getting close and close to my sli 670's


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> *Shremi --- I7 4770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1470 / 3804 --- 89.4 FPS --- Score 3740*
> 
> 
> 
> I did all of the the tweaks in the OP .
> 
> I knew this card was going to do great once i got it on water.. Next up is to use the EVBOT to see if i can top this score


Excellent score, the best yet for all Classy's and surpassing all Titan's on air/water solutions.








And you haven't even started using EvBot ... lol. Classy's are back on top!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> *Shremi --- I7 4770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1470 / 3804 --- 89.4 FPS --- Score 3740*
> 
> 
> 
> I did all of the the tweaks in the OP .
> 
> I knew this card was going to do great once i got it on water.. Next up is to use the EVBOT to see if i can top this score


Great score!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> For some reason my valley is showing proper clocks now. My core is at 1337MHz according to AB.


1337 isn't a boost number for a Titan which are 13 MHz increments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Excellent score, the best yet for all Classy's and surpassing all Titan's on air/water solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you haven't even started using EvBot ... lol. Classy's are back on top!


Gonna have to up the voltage on me Titan, brb.







The race to 90+ FPS single card (non-LN2) begins!


----------



## pharma57

Well, the scores are so close I'd "almost" call it even.







But it would be interesting to see how much these cards have "left in the tank"!









I was looking at Shremi's old posts with problems he had with his Classy before water cooling. I think there are a lot of Classy's that exhibit the same benchmarking "heat" issues and probably will bench equally high scores by going to a water solution.







With an ASIC of 76% it seems he is also managing the 3 voltages optimally with the software tool ... can't wait for his EvBot trials!


----------



## mxthunder

All updated.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1337 isn't a boost number for a Titan which are 13 MHz increments.
> Gonna have to up the voltage on me Titan, brb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The race to 90+ FPS single card (non-LN2) begins!


You're right. I thought valley was showing the proper clocks now but it is still off by a bit.
It is at 1346MHz.


----------



## khemist

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/k6jm.jpg/

Update on my score - khemist ---- i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1293/3828 ---- 87.3 ---- 3654


----------



## lilchronic

For me with a modded bios on my 670 FTW, valley is very accurate with clock speed's. reads each time i raise the offset by +1


----------



## Joa3d43

...mxthunder: These are *NOT* submissions

After following the very interesting Titan / 780 battles







on single and multiple cards, I dug around various hard-drives on two machines to locate these air-cooled GTX 670 single-to-quad results...since a GTX 670 has exactly half of the CUDA cores of a Titan, this may be helpful in terms of scaling info, noting that there are obviously memory bus differences so it's not a straight 'apples-to-apples' thing.

...these runs were done in May, so no 'MSI AB 1,3v' stuff and no latest drivers...as to tweaks, would have had most but not all from the OP ('explorer' was on and 'process priority' was standard)...as far as I recall, the 2x and 4x 670 scores are not the highest, but I can't find those right now - besides, this is really about theoretical speeds / scaling / for Titans / 780s etc...finally, with modded BIOS, the Valley displayed GPU clocks are 'not right'....the fastest single card could Kepler boost to 1359, the fastest two to 1346 etc.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Well, the scores are so close I'd "almost" call it even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it would be interesting to see how much these cards have "left in the tank"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at Shremi's old posts with problems he had with his Classy before water cooling. I think there are a lot of Classy's that exhibit the same benchmarking "heat" issues and probably will bench equally high scores by going to a water solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an ASIC of 76% it seems he is also managing the 3 voltages optimally with the software tool ... can't wait for his EvBot trials!


Yeah i had a real hard time with this card on air ..... I mean up until yesterday i was really concerned and i was thinking in RMAing the card ... I am not much of a gamer but yesterday i decided to test my cpu overclock with Battlefield 3 everything on the GPU side was @ stock speeds and the card was up in the 90s . I was waiting for more watercooling parts to arrive because i am planing an upgrade that consist in adding another rad dual pumps and more goodies







.... So i said i am installing the WB tonight no matter what ..... So far i belive i have a good card. The highest temps recorded on this runs with the Waterblock was 45 if i remember right so i can finally have some piece of mind... Altho the VRMs seemed a bit toasty too bad there isn't a way for checking the temps.I guess ill have to wait for the EK block to be released.

Regarding the Evbot i don't think i am going to be able to get a much better score because i have already maxed the 1.350 core and 1.8 Memory ... I don't know what does the 3rd slider is for in the software LOL. Maybe i can pull a run in the 1500 s but i guess ill have to wait until tonight and see if the magic can happen


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2xTitan Sli --- 1254/3598 -- 139.0 -- 5815


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> setting - general - master graphics processor selection - and select GPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well now that i have MSI AB installed i might as well try rbby's MOAR VOLTS MOD


thanks! It's easy enough to get working... Though it does seem to be slightly temperamental as to how you actually implement it. It took me three tries on my last driver update.

After a fresh install of AB make sure you re-boot your system to generate the GPU profile(s) & make sure you paste into each cards profile.

You know you've won when you get a "must reboot to detect settings" message.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2xTitan Sli -- 1267/3683 -- 100.1 -- 4190 *1440P*


----------



## CallsignVega

This is as far as she goes. If anyone can beat this single card without LN2, my hats off to you!



CallsignVega -- [email protected] -- Single Titan -- 1372/3802 -- 91.0 -- 3807


----------



## pharma57

Great score and congrats on breaking 3800! That's a really impressive OC!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is as far as she goes. If anyone can beat this single card without LN2, my hats off to you!
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega -- [email protected] -- Single Titan -- 1372/3802 -- 91.0 -- 3807


Very nice score.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is as far as she goes. If anyone can beat this single card without LN2, my hats off to you!
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega -- [email protected] -- Single Titan -- 1372/3802 -- 91.0 -- 3807


question about you're rig..... is there an ac unit behind that radiator or something because those temps are low
water chiller maybe ?


----------



## USFORCES

CPU is holding me back, best I can do with the 980X for now.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is as far as she goes. If anyone can beat this single card without LN2, my hats off to you!
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega -- [email protected] -- Single Titan -- 1372/3802 -- 91.0 -- 3807


Very nice score man









I'll be attempting to break it next week once I'm in my new build. Pretty sure my i7 960 @ 4.2 is just handicapping me like crazy right now.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> CPU is holding me back, best I can do with the 980X for now.
> 
> USFORCES -- [email protected] -- *Single* 780 -- 1410/3304 -- 75.1 -- 3140


haha my fellow 1366 brother


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> question about you're rig..... is there an ac unit behind that radiator or something because those temps are low
> water chiller maybe ?


Good catch, i'm curious too. Is this with the 1.36V mod as well?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> haha my fellow 1366 brother


Wow how are you getting such a high score on a i7 960 @ 4.2?


----------



## USFORCES

I don't know, I'm running 2x360 rads just for the cards left over from the 480's and the temps are about the same idle at 23c and might hit 40c after playing BF3 for a couple hours. Quick bench they might get up to 35-38c.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> question about you're rig..... is there an ac unit behind that radiator or something because those temps are low
> water chiller maybe ?


No, since I am in a rental house at the moment I've decided not to do the geothermal/chilled cooling loops until I move. It's just ambient 23 C in the room, but EK blocks and my cooling setup work really well to keep a 1372 MHz 1.325v with zero LLC Titan(s) at 37C:


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, since I am in a rental house at the moment I've decided not to do the geothermal/chilled cooling loops until I move. It's just ambient 23 C in the room, but EK blocks and my cooling setup work really well to keep a 1372 MHz 1.325v with zero LLC Titan(s) at 37C:


yeah those temps are great








my brother has a rad like that but its cooling 3x 480's and a i7 920 @4.5ghz temps not as good as yours though
ambient temps 27c around here


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah those temps are great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brother has a rad like that but its cooling 3x 480's and a i7 920 @4.5ghz temps not as good as yours though
> ambient temps 27c around here


Haha I remember having 480's, those things were like a hair dryer each!

Ack, I see Strong Island got his 780 Classy over 1500 MHz with a 91.2 FPS score, should be posting here soon. Wonder what kinda voltage he was pumping through that baby.


----------



## strong island 1

Wow I can't believe the Valley run I just had. 1502mhz core and 7700mhz memory the entire run.

strong island 1 --- 3930k/4.8ghz --- EVGA 780 Classified, 1502mhz core / 7700mhz memory / --- Avg. FPS -- 91.2 --- Score -- 3816


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, since I am in a rental house at the moment I've decided not to do the geothermal/chilled cooling loops until I move. It's just ambient 23 C in the room, but EK blocks and my cooling setup work really well to keep a 1372 MHz 1.325v with zero LLC Titan(s) at 37C:


Congrats on your score earlier !








I'm also running EK blocks on my cards which in turn blocks voltage read-out points for multi-meter etc...what software voltage read-outs do you use / trust the most...MSI AB ? GPUz ? I find sometimes they don't 'agree', apart from being nervous about voltage software-based '''info'''


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Very nice cards and scores strong island 1 and CallsignVega!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow I can't believe the Valley run I just had. 1502mhz core and 7700mhz memory the entire run.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 3930k/4.8ghz --- EVGA 780 Classified, 1502mhz core / 7700mhz memory / --- Avg. FPS -- 91.2 --- Score -- 3816


You got me by .2 FPS! What voltage did you run through that puppy? It's interesting seeing the #1 water Titan and 780 Classy being so close to each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Congrats on your score earlier !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also running EK blocks on my cards which in turn blocks voltage read-out points for multi-meter etc...what software voltage read-outs do you use / trust the most...MSI AB ? GPUz ? I find sometimes they don't 'agree', apart from being nervous about voltage software-based '''info'''


I just use the MSI AB On screen display. I never saw the need much to use a multi-meter as what I do in the end-state wouldn't differ.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow I can't believe the Valley run I just had. 1502mhz core and 7700mhz memory the entire run.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 3930k/4.8ghz --- EVGA 780 Classified, 1502mhz core / 7700mhz memory / --- Avg. FPS -- 91.2 --- Score -- 3816


What are your voltages?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You got me by .2 FPS! What voltage did you run through that puppy?
> I just use the MSI AB On screen display. I never saw the need much to use a multi-meter as what I do in the end-state wouldn't differ.


I was at 1.425v. My max temps were 50c. I know it's high for a waterblock but my pumps and fans are extremely low speed and I think that contributed to the temps, plus my 3930k needs a lot of voltage for 4.8ghz. It sucks. I really want a 4930k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Very nice cards and scores strong island 1 and CallsignVega!


Thanks.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You got me by .2 FPS! What voltage did you run through that puppy? It's interesting seeing the #1 water Titan and 780 Classy being so close to each other.
> I just use the MSI AB On screen display. I never saw the need much to use a multi-meter as what I do in the end-state wouldn't differ.


Thanks - ...may be better that I don't know the voltages for sure


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was at 1.425v. My max temps were 50c. I know it's high for a waterblock but my pumps and fans are extremely low speed and I think that contributed to the temps, plus my 3930k needs a lot of voltage for 4.8ghz. It sucks. I really want a 4930k.
> Thanks.


Sounds about right for that voltage. I was hitting 60-65c running 1.5V. The card gets really hot after 1.4V.


----------



## USFORCES

Eplia memory what kind of voltage are you guys using to get it up to 3800-3900MHz?

*Cial00* do you have Eplia memory?


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Eplia memory what kind of voltage are you guys using to get it up to 3800-3900MHz?
> 
> *Cial00* do you have Eplia memory?


I'm not sure I haven't removed the water block yet. Pretty sure I do though based on when I bought the card


----------



## USFORCES

So your using 2.0v to get 7894Mhz on the memory?

Thanks


----------



## shremi

Ok you guys really got me mad with those 90 + Scores .....

Its time to get the evbot .... Will post back the results .

BTW really nice scores @Strong @Call


----------



## USFORCES

Core overclocks great it's the danm memory holding me back!
Highest I can go on the memory is 1674-3348MHz on *stock voltage* when I add voltage and overclock it any higher it starts to artifact? You would think it would go higher with more voltage. Guess I could switch cards and see if the other one has better memory...

USFORCES -- [email protected] -- Single 780 -- 1463/3354 -- 77.0 -- 3222


----------



## Cial00

Strong's run had me curious so decided to run the same settings.



Exact same offsets / and overclock (1502 / 7712) but still lower score. Definitely a CPU issue for me haha.

Also goes to show that Valley really does love memory overclocks. My run with 1489 / 7960 yielded a slightly higher score over this one (3961 score).

Anyway, Team Classy tearing up the charts right now! Curious to see if the Lightning will compete


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Core overclocks great it's the danm memory holding me back!
> Highest I can go on the memory is 1674-3348MHz on *stock voltage* when I add voltage and overclock it any higher it starts to artifact? You would think it would go higher with more voltage. Guess I could switch cards and see if the other one has better memory...
> 
> USFORCES -- [email protected] -- Single 780 -- 1463/3354 -- 77.0 -- 3222


You should be able to get about 7k memory with a slight overclock and no artifacts. I run 7000 memory for my fulltime gaming settings @ 1.7V with 1400 core @ 1.325V. No artifacts or crashing, max temps 40-45c. Although these settings will probably change once I'm in my new rig. I haven't spent a whole lot of time tweaking voltages just yet.

For Valley I crank it up to 2.0V on memory when I'm pushing 8k. You're gonna get a lot of artifacts at that speed though.


----------



## BBEG

I'd be shocked to hell if you're not getting 7k on memory. My 24/7 680 SLI clocks are 1202 / 7012 and neither card has an issue getting there even at stock voltages.


----------



## USFORCES

My memory isn't watercooled either just the core so that could be part of it I don't know, also my better overclocking card is in PCI slot 3 guess I could swap to see if it's got better memory if that's the problem anyhow. I mostly game so I doubt I'll get full blocks for these cards, nice thing is I can play BF3 at 1410MHz and never go much over 40c


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> My memory isn't watercooled either just the core so that could be part of it I don't know, also my better overclocking card is in PCI slot 3 guess I could swap to see if it's got better memory if that's the problem anyhow. I mostly game so I doubt I'll get full blocks for these cards, nice thing is I can play BF3 at 1410MHz and never go much over 40c


Yeah I would bet it's because you don't have the full block. GDDR5 gets crazy hot especially when you start over volting.


----------



## shremi

I almost got strong 91.1 I don't know if I submit the picture because of the artifacts one number in the score is a bit messed up if the op accepts it I'll upload it


----------



## shremi

This is the most i could get out of this card with the EVBOT.

Team Classy FTW

*Shremi --- I7 4770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1510 / 3879 --- 91.3 FPS --- Score 3822*


----------



## [CyGnus]

Great Scores impressed to see those classys up there with titans


----------



## criminal

Haha... love seeing those Classifieds tearing up the charts. Nice runs strong and shremi!


----------



## skyn3t

Now let's the bench beginning. whos is next to call? shermi already did.









Nice scores guys.


----------



## pharma57

Wow ... Did not take long!









Really excellent scores by Strong Island and Shremi! At 1.425 volts it also looks like you still have "something left in the tank", and going forward the primary competition will be other Classy's unless the Lightning's pull some magic out of the bag!









No doubt that classy's are the King on air/water! Congrats Team Classy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is as far as she goes. If anyone can beat this single card without LN2, my hats off to you!
> 
> CallsignVega -- [email protected] -- Single Titan -- 1372/3802 -- 91.0 -- 3807


With the original OP we had to physically or electrically remove all other cards for a single card run to count.. Can we now can just let it (them) sit idle and it's a "qualified run?

OP PM'd - Yes, no need to physically or electrically removed the other card(s)... unless the OP sees signs of shenanigans!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Congrats on your score earlier !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also running EK blocks on my cards which in turn blocks voltage read-out points for multi-meter etc...what software voltage read-outs do you use / trust the most...MSI AB ? GPUz ? *I find sometimes they don't 'agree', apart from being nervous about voltage software-based '''info''*'


They don't agree most of the time. I think the read points are on the topside - the two small solder point "east/west" of cap 88. But this is of no use with a water block.


----------



## mxthunder

OK updated again. Awesome scores guys. Make me want a w/c titan or 780 more and more every day!

Callsign and US forces .... do you want me to replace your higher multi GPU scores with your single card runs or keep as is?

oh and nice artifact shremi !!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> oh and nice artifact shremi !!


Pushing it to the max! lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was at 1.425v. My max temps were 50c. I know it's high for a waterblock but my pumps and fans are extremely low speed and I think that contributed to the temps, plus my 3930k needs a lot of voltage for 4.8ghz. It sucks. I really want a 4930k.
> Thanks.


Woa, that is a bit warm for me.







Do you plan to run those volts/temps for gaming or just benchmarks? The Classifieds voltage area will be fine, although I worry about the chip itself with that much voltage at that temp if kept there for periods of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK updated again. Awesome scores guys. Make me want a w/c titan or 780 more and more every day!
> 
> Callsign and US forces .... do you want me to replace your higher multi GPU scores with your single card runs or keep as is?
> 
> oh and nice artifact shremi !!


As for single card run, na.. just having some fun and posted for reference. I'd probably be able to squeeze another .2-.3 out of it on a lucky run, but it's too much work lol.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woa, that is a bit warm for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan to run those volts/temps for gaming or just benchmarks? The Classifieds voltage area will be fine, although I worry about the chip itself with that much voltage at that temp if kept there for periods of time.


I doubt anybody is going to run their card that hard all the time for gaming.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is as far as she goes. *If anyone can beat this single card without LN2, my hats off to you!*
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega -- [email protected] -- Single Titan -- 1372/3802 -- 91.0 -- 3807


The Classified got you and was not on LN2.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I doubt anybody is going to run their card that hard all the time for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Classified got you and was not on LN2.


Where are those classifieds on the higher res benches? (...did i just cause an avalanche of benches?)

benching these cards at 1080P is like driving my zr-1 around a go-kart track.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I doubt anybody is going to run their card that hard all the time for gaming.


I run my Titans maxed out for gaming. That's why I've never been a big fan of Ln2 benchmarks as they have zero practicality or use other than putting a number on the screen. Almost all of my benchmarks are at speeds that I actually play games at.

If you don't game at these speeds, then the practicality is the same as FTW's LN2 Titan run which will hold the crown until a Classified get's LN2 and does 1630+ MHz core .


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I doubt anybody is going to run their card that hard all the time for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run my Titans maxed out for gaming. That's why I've never been a big fan of Ln2 benchmarks as they have zero practicality or use other than putting a number on the screen. Almost all of my benchmarks are at speeds that I actually play games at.
Click to expand...

Finally someone said it
+1 rep


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I run my Titans maxed out for gaming. That's why I've never been a big fan of Ln2 benchmarks as they have zero practicality or use other than putting a number on the screen. Almost all of my benchmarks are at speeds that I actually play games at.
> 
> If you don't game at these speeds, then the practicality is the same as FTW's LN2 Titan run which will hold the crown until a Classified get's LN2 and does 1630+ MHz core .


^^ this


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Where are those classifieds on the higher res benches? (...did i just cause an avalanche of benches?)
> 
> benching these cards at 1080P is like driving my zr-1 around a go-kart track.


I agree, but I was not the one running my mouth!









Edit: Damn sweet car! I







Zr-1s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I run my Titans maxed out for gaming. That's why I've never been a big fan of Ln2 benchmarks as they have zero practicality or use other than putting a number on the screen. Almost all of my benchmarks are at speeds that I actually play games at.


Wow! So you run that 1.3v through your Titan's all the time?! Bravo sir.









And I am not dissing on the Titan by any means. It is still the best single gpu card that exist. But I also have no delusions about the Titan being able to be given a run for its money with custom 780s.


----------



## Alatar

LN2 benches vs. air/water/phase benches is pretty much the same argument as racing cards that are capable of daily use vs. racing cars that aren't.

pick your poison.

Technically if all that matters is gaming stable then what are you even running a benchmark for? A piece of software that has nothing to do with actual games.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> LN2 benches vs. air/water/phase benches is pretty much the same argument as racing cards that are capable of daily use vs. racing cars that aren't.
> 
> pick your poison.
> 
> Technically if all that matters is gaming stable then what are you even running a benchmark for? A piece of software that has nothing to do with actual games.


Nah man - we love seeing the chilled scores. Informs the community of what's possible, and frankly the results amaze me.










FYI - I use powdered dry ice on air-to-air intercoolers on turbo and super-charged blowers all the time. Really needed it for this beast:



day driver you could drive to the track and win.
peace.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK updated again. Awesome scores guys. Make me want a w/c titan or 780 more and more every day!
> 
> Callsign and US forces .... do you want me to replace your higher multi GPU scores with your single card runs or keep as is?
> 
> oh and nice artifact shremi !!


This brings up an interesting point mxthunder. what is the issue with allowing someone to post their best score and have it included for each of single, sli, tri and quad categories? This way everyone can see the best benching performance by category without people having to worry about their overall multiple card scores being replaced. of course, only applicable going forward as it will be an administrative nightmare to go back and sort all this out. just an idea ...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> LN2 benches vs. air/water/phase benches is pretty much the same argument as racing cards that are capable of daily use vs. racing cars that aren't.
> 
> pick your poison.
> 
> Technically if all that matters is gaming stable then what are you even running a benchmark for? A piece of software that has nothing to do with actual games.


would rep


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> This brings up an interesting point mxthunder. what is the issue with allowing someone to post their best score for each of single, sli, tri and quad categories? This way everyone can see the best benching performance without people having to worry about their overall multiple card scores being replaced. of course, only applicable going forward as it will be an administrative nightmare to go back and sort all this out. just an idea ...


I vote for one entry per card number in any/all resolutions, ie, if you have the best scores with 1, 2, 3,or 4 cards you should be able to have 'em all recognized.

(and that's not me for sure, so no "self-interest" in my vote







)


----------



## mxthunder

It would be far too much work and a nightmare to maintain.
there are already 500 some entries, and that could potentially double or triple if we allowed that.

corrected the mistakes pointed out to me in the previous update sorry for that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> It would be far too much work and a nightmare to maintain.
> there are already 500 some entries, and that could potentially double or triple if we allowed that.
> corrected the mistakes pointed out to me in the previous update sorry for that


Decisive and final - nice. asked to make the call, and did!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> It would be far too much work and a nightmare to maintain.
> there are already 500 some entries, and that could potentially double or triple if we allowed that.
> 
> corrected the mistakes pointed out to me in the previous update sorry for that


I agree. You deserve props for taking over this thread. What a nightmare it would be to me trying to maintain this stuff. + rep


----------



## mxthunder

Sorry. I have thought of that many times but just not sure how it would turn out.
(you see how my a.d.d. already causes me to make stupid mistakes)

Thanks for not giving me flak over it!


----------



## provost

It's cool.








But, I figured it never hurts to ask.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Wow! So you run that 1.3v through your Titan's all the time?! Bravo sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Ya, I run that in all my games. Since the Titan's top out around 37C I am comfortable with that and also knowing the EK blocks cool the VRM's pretty good. If one of the Titan's were to die, I'd just downclock the others a bit and return the failed one to stock for RMA. But I think they will easily last until the next GPU generation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> LN2 benches vs. air/water/phase benches is pretty much the same argument as racing cards that are capable of daily use vs. racing cars that aren't.
> 
> pick your poison.
> 
> Technically if all that matters is gaming stable then what are you even running a benchmark for? A piece of software that has nothing to do with actual games.


I don't think that analogy is that compatible. They are all the same cards (cars). Titan's and 780 Classifieds are all race cars, if you do LN2 runs or really high voltage runs on Classifieds that is more akin to using a very temporary "fuel" to do one quick lap, not win the 500 lap race which is what you are doing 99% of the time.

As for Uniengine, there are actual games based off of the engine so it isn't that crazy to run to see performance. Now something like 3DMark that has nothing to do with games I completely agree, that just to go full out for a number.


----------



## pokerapar88

Pokerapar88 --- i5 [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- XFX 7970 Double D ; 1034 / 1482 ---- AVG. FPS: 41.1 ---- Score: 1720


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> This is the most i could get out of this card with the EVBOT.
> 
> Team Classy FTW
> 
> *Shremi --- I7 4770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1510 / 3879 --- 91.3 FPS --- Score 3822*


Man I can't believe it. I got to work and I am already beaten. haha just kidding, nice run. I still have some voltage left and I didn't see one artifact during my run. It was only my third run for the night and I just picked some random settings. This weekend with some fine tuning I should be able to up my score a bit. I was just so excited I had to post it right away.

Really nice score you got. I would say you, me and Vega are all pretty much even.


----------



## mxthunder

Ok guys just did a quick update.

I added a tab sorted by GPU type so you can see where you land with people that have the same setup as you.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Ok guys just did a quick update.
> 
> I added a tab sorted by GPU type so you can see where you land with people that have the same setup as you.


Nice !

EDIT: Makes me feel sad that i have the lowest 7970 score xDDD but well, its voltage locked so I can't go very far with the OC.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Ok guys just did a quick update.
> 
> I added a tab sorted by GPU type so you can see where you land with people that have the same setup as you.


Wow that's really cool. Thank you so much for all your hard work. it has to take a lot of time to run a thread this popular with so many entries everyday. Thanks.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Man I can't believe it. I got to work and I am already beaten. haha just kidding, nice run. I still have some voltage left and I didn't see one artifact during my run. It was only my third run for the night and I just picked some random settings. This weekend with some fine tuning I should be able to up my score a bit. I was just so excited I had to post it right away.
> 
> Really nice score you got. I would say you, me and Vega are all pretty much even.


If you haven't seen any artifacting, you could actually get another boost step or two out of it I bet.


----------



## FtW 420

A few impressive scores since I looked last Good stuff







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> LN2 benches vs. air/water/phase benches is pretty much the same argument as racing cards that are capable of daily use vs. racing cars that aren't.
> 
> pick your poison.
> 
> Technically if all that matters is gaming stable then what are you even running a benchmark for? A piece of software that has nothing to do with actual games.


Shhh, a couple years ago I bugged CallsignVega to bench the heavyweight rigs he always builds but never ran benchies on, & were seeing scores here...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah man - we love seeing the chilled scores. Informs the community of what's possible, and frankly the results amaze me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - I use powdered dry ice on air-to-air intercoolers on turbo and super-charged blowers all the time. Really needed it for this beast:
> 
> 
> 
> day driver you could drive to the track and win.
> peace.


^^^^that GNX


----------



## sandboarder08

Sandboarder08--- I7 3770k @ 4.834Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1437 / 3780 --- FPS 87.7 --- Score 3671

Classified 780 On air +1 big 120 fan


----------



## pokerapar88

For your entertainment I present you my Office rig. Meant for spreadsheets and browsing. Just to see how long tech has improved over the last years... this VGA served in my main rig years ago.

Pokerapar88 --- [email protected] 2.75Ghz ---- Sapphire HD4670 ; 785 / 894 ---- AVG. FPS: 8.4 ---- Score: 353



Just to clarify, I'm using a square 17" monitor so 1280x1024 @75hz is the max res. I used DX9 because this card has up to dx 10.1, and not dx 11. Other than that, it's ultra settings.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Man I can't believe it. I got to work and I am already beaten. haha just kidding, nice run. I still have some voltage left and I didn't see one artifact during my run. It was only my third run for the night and I just picked some random settings. This weekend with some fine tuning I should be able to up my score a bit. I was just so excited I had to post it right away.
> 
> Really nice score you got. I would say you, me and Vega are all pretty much even.


Strong I'm pretty sure you will be able to beat me since my run was full of artifacts.... Here is the thing that I noticed I tried to push a bit harder with the core clocks and upped the voltage up-to 1.450 on the evbot but that was when I reached the power limit and the card started to throttle.. I am using the TI bios BTW I don't know if sky net's bios might solve this issue for me...

The only thing I can say is that I had a blast trying to beat you guys yesterday but definitely I think this is as far as my card goes


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I vote for one entry per card number in any/all resolutions, ie, if you have the best scores with 1, 2, 3,or 4 cards you should be able to have 'em all recognized.
> 
> (and that's not me for sure, so no "self-interest" in my vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I second this vote.

Edit: just saw the ixnay on this suggestion, silly me not reading ALL of the remaining unread posts.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> For your entertainment I present you my Office rig. Meant for spreadsheets and browsing. Just to see how long tech has improved over the last years... this VGA served in my main rig years ago.
> 
> Pokerapar88 --- [email protected] 2.75Ghz ---- Sapphire HD4670 ; 785 / 894 ---- AVG. FPS: 8.4 ---- Score: 353
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm using a square 17" monitor so 1280x1024 @75hz is the max res. I used DX9 because this card has up to dx 10.1, and not dx 11. Other than that, it's ultra settings.


























How long did it take valley to install? lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ^^^^that GNX


Nice!! A "bow-tie guy"?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> *This is as far as she goes*. If anyone can beat this single card without LN2, my hats off to you!
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega -- [email protected] -- Single Titan -- 1372/3802 -- 91.0 -- 3807


But, But, But that's only with LLC disabled. You can still do the 1.36v tweak or even 1.45v for that matter.

I know the Titan is king. These classified cards just proves that Titan has some serious untapped potential.

btw good job 780 guys on plus 1500Mhz !!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> But, But, But that's only with LLC disabled. You can still do the 1.36v tweak or even 1.45v for that matter.
> 
> I know the Titan is king. These classified cards just proves that Titan has some serious untapped potential.
> 
> btw good job 780 guys on plus 1500Mhz !!


...wondering where the 'theoretical top speed' would be for a single Titan - at least around a 101 - 105 FPS ? A few pages back, I shared scaling of 1x6GTX70 to 4xGTX670, the significance of that being that a 670 has exactly half of the CUDA cores of a Titan, with several other similarities...the biggest difference between 1 x Titan and 2x 670s would be the latter's memory bandwidth (2x 256 for 512), but counteracted re 6GB of VRAM of a Titan (for resolutions above 1080p).

All that said, I realize that it remains an 'apples-to-oranges' comparison, but I think that the 2x 670s '100 plus' FPS show that the Titan still has some headroom...and the race over the last few weeks between Titans and certain 780 models (classies etc) is getting interesting - and now past 90+ FPS


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I second this vote.
> 
> Edit: just saw the ixnay on this suggestion, silly me not reading ALL of the remaining unread posts.


This would most likely require more then one person entering information... Wonder how hard it would be to get multiple top 30 valley stewards.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK updated again. Awesome scores guys. Make me want a w/c titan or 780 more and more every day!
> 
> Callsign and US forces .... do you want me to replace your higher multi GPU scores with your single card runs or keep as is?
> 
> oh and nice artifact shremi !!


You don't have to add my single score I was just playing around last night, Rep+ for asking and updating every ones great scores so fast


----------



## frankietown

780 classified SLI stock:


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> 780 classified SLI stock:


Hmm.... not bad.

5.3% faster than my 770 SLI @ 1346Mhz, and 24% faster, stock vs stock


----------



## skupples

I just wanna see some one with some know how stumble over how to go past 1.3 on a titan. Some one could possibly dethrone FTW.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I just wanna see some one with some know how stumble over how to go past 1.3 on a titan. Some one could possibly dethrone FTW.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*












All in the spirit of competition!


----------



## Tiger S.

Outta the box. Thought I'd give it a shot at stock everything before the block comes in.


----------



## Oberst Oswald

Oberst Oswald --- I7 965 @ 4.0 Ghz --- GTX 690 @ 1352mhz / 3189mhz --- 81.4 --- 3405


----------



## skupples

Skupples --- I5 3570k @ 4.5 --- GTX Titan x2 @ 1201mhz / 3104mhz --- 67.9 --- 2839 (5760x1080)



With ~1.212v... still working on getting the LLC fix going.

I would like to think that running 3 monitors puts more load on my gpu's, thus I can't get as high of clocks while in surround... Maybe I can fix that with 440w bios and LLC fix.









I'm also only getting ~97% gpu usage, so maybe I can squeeze another 200hz out of my cpu.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberst Oswald*
> 
> Oberst Oswald --- I7 965 @ 4.0 Ghz --- GTX 690 @ 1352mhz / 3189mhz --- 81.4 --- 3405


If you're up for it, dial back your core clock to, say, 1280 for now and start bumping memory up. Try for 3300 first, then 3500. Then try raising y our core clock and see what you end up at (I'd bet still over 1300). A 690 capable of core clocks in the 1350 range can easily score over 100 FPS. I'd bet 104-105 FPS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Skupples --- I5 3570k @ 4.5 --- GTX Titan x2 @ 1201mhz / 3104mhz --- 67.9 --- 2839 (5760x1080)
> 
> 
> 
> With ~1.212v... still working on getting the LLC fix going.
> 
> I would like to think that running 3 monitors puts more load on my gpu's, thus I can't get as high of clocks while in surround... Maybe I can fix that with 440w bios and LLC fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also only getting ~97% gpu usage, so maybe I can squeeze another 200hz out of my cpu.


That... is very relevant to me, since I was hoping I could do a 5760x1080 setup with my SLI 680s and keep 60 FPS in Valley. I can tell that won't be happening. Damn.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> If you're up for it, dial back your core clock to, say, 1280 for now and start bumping memory up. Try for 3300 first, then 3500. Then try raising y our core clock and see what you end up at (I'd bet still over 1300). A 690 capable of core clocks in the 1350 range can easily score over 100 FPS. I'd bet 104-105 FPS.
> That... is very relevant to me, since I was hoping I could do a 5760x1080 setup with my SLI 680s and keep 60 FPS in Valley. I can tell that won't be happening. Damn.


Thats on 4x setting too..







It's ~45fps on max.

I got the LLC fix going, but it's too much of a pain in the ass to re-load every time i crash... So, i'm going to wait till I can figure out how to get the load on boot batch file regedit to work.

I'm hoping to break 70 fps on two cards.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Posted this earlier but no one replied so I'm going to ask again.

Why can I not see the charts in the first post of this thread? I've tried Firefox instead of Chrome, and anonymously (not logged in) as well but none of that helped. I'm also logged in to my Google account on Chrome, if that helps.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## alancsalt

Tried clearing your browser cache or doing a Control-Refresh? Not running Ad-blocking software?

Hard to know, because I have no trouble with that ATM ...


----------



## pokerapar88

This is my highest stable OC

Pokerapar88 --- I5 2500K @ 4.5Ghz --- HD 7970 DD @ 1073mhz / 1542mhz --- 42.8 --- 1794


----------



## HeadlessKnight

HeadlessKnight --- i7 870 @ 3.8 GHz --- HD 7950 Windforce 3X @ 1250 MHz / 1675 MHz --- 48.8 --- 2043

No tweaks applied...



HeadlessKnight --- i7 870 @ 3.8 GHz --- HD 7950 Windforce 3X @ 1250 MHz / 1675 MHz --- 51.2 --- 2143

With tweaks...


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> This is pretty much the limit on the Classy under water. Gave it everything I had - pretty happy about hitting the 170 max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cial00 -- i7 960 @ 4.2 GHz -- EVGA 780 CLASSIFIED @ 1489/3985 -- 88.2 FPS -- 3691


If i can hit 87 on Air with the classy you should be able to go More when its under water!


----------



## SeanJ76

New score using 320.49 driver

SeanJ76

[email protected]

2 Evga 670 GTX FTW---1293mhz/3707mhz memory---145% power target

95.4

3993 score


----------



## SeanJ76

Still a ways behind my 2 670 GTX FTWs^


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> If i can hit 87 on Air with the classy you should be able to go More when its under water!


Oh for sure. But look at my Cpu







I'm not gonna bench again until I have my 2500k rig setup.

Couple pages back I ran the same settings as Strong Island for comparison. I scored much lower because of my cpu bottleneck.

If that run with 3985 memory had been on a more current CPU it would be the highest Classy score right now.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Oh for sure. But look at my Cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna bench again until I have my 2500k rig setup.
> 
> Couple pages back I ran the same settings as Strong Island for comparison. I scored much lower because of my cpu bottleneck.
> 
> If that run with 3985 memory had been on a more current CPU it would be the highest Classy score right now.


yeah it would.... what kind of volts are you giving your memory!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> But, But, But that's only with LLC disabled. You can still do the 1.36v tweak or even 1.45v for that matter.
> 
> I know the Titan is king. These classified cards just proves that Titan has some serious untapped potential.
> 
> btw good job 780 guys on plus 1500Mhz !!


The titan gk110 chip has potential but the board might not have as much. I would be very careful applying 1.45 volts to a titan. A titan gk110 chip on a classified pcb would be insane. probably pretty close to ftw 420's titan. Didn't someone online blow up a titan with less than 1.45v. I can't remember where I saw it but I'm sure someone would remember. The titan is such an amazing card it would be insane to ruin it to get to the top of a chart. A few titans will keep you gaming for many many years to come. It's one of the only card that is somewhat "future proof". I'm really mad at myself for selling them before this new mod came out. I would have loved to try it.


----------



## mxthunder

updated.

still kicking around the idea of having multiple setups for those that qualify for the top 5.


----------



## Oberst Oswald

Oberst Oswald --- I7 965 @ 4.0 Ghz --- GTX 690 @ 1322 Mhz / 3444 Mhz --- 86 --- 3600



Thanks BBEG for your advice. I didn't get the high FPS but I did increase my score which is stable.


----------



## strong island 1

wow this card is crazy. I just broke 92fps. I am up to 1529mhz core and 7750mhz memory.

strong island 1 --- 3930k/4.8ghz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified, 1529mhz core / 7750mhz memory --- Avg. FPS 92.3 --- Score 3861


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow this card is crazy. I just broke 92fps. I am up to 1529mhz core and 7750mhz memory.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 3930k/4.8ghz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified, 1529mhz core / 7750mhz memory --- Avg. FPS 92.3 --- Score 3861


Nice until someone trys more volts on Titan you look like you will have the best score.

Sad thing is I haven't seen anyone use more than 1.325v with Titan.

But like you said above 1.45v would be to crazy. I just want to see 1.36v to 1.4v on Titan for one run.

I guess I'll have to wait till I buy one used from someone.


----------



## szeged

user - Szeged CPU - i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz One evga gtx titan @ 1176 core/3005 memory average fps-75.4 score-3154



stock bios for the titan for now, can get about 3/4 of the way through on 1202 core, all this is without any tweaks done to valley, thinking i can get 1202 core stable in valley with the tweaks maybe. Gonna try atleast


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Tried clearing your browser cache or doing a Control-Refresh? Not running Ad-blocking software?
> 
> Hard to know, because I have no trouble with that ATM ...


Cleared browser cache, disabled the AdBlock extension and tried Control-Refresh (I don't know what it does, but I assume it means hitting refresh with Control pressed down?), still no luck. What else can I try?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## feznz

feznz [email protected] GTX 770 2way SLI; 1450/8020 110.1FPS 4606


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> This is my highest stable OC
> 
> Pokerapar88 --- I5 2500K @ 4.5Ghz --- HD 7970 DD @ 1073mhz / 1542mhz --- 42.8 --- 1794
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you might as well keep it at stock. it will get a score of 40. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> HeadlessKnight --- i7 870 @ 3.8 GHz --- HD 7950 Windforce 3X @ 1250 MHz / 1675 MHz --- 48.8 --- 2043
> 
> No tweaks applied...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeadlessKnight --- i7 870 @ 3.8 GHz --- HD 7950 Windforce 3X @ 1250 MHz / 1675 MHz --- 51.2 --- 2143
> 
> With tweaks...


i scored a 51.2 without tweaks with my 7950, so 3 points on top of that with tweaks, huh.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow this card is crazy. I just broke 92fps. I am up to 1529mhz core and 7750mhz memory.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 3930k/4.8ghz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified, 1529mhz core / 7750mhz memory --- Avg. FPS 92.3 --- Score 3861


Excellent run and definitive first place for single GPU's on air/water solutions!









It's great to see you raise your benchmarking scores since more expensive models will be in the hunt!


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> i scored a 51.2 without tweaks with my 7950


You were running with higher clocks as well as a 5 GHz i7 2700K.

HeadlessKnight --- i7 870 @ *4.3 GHz* --- HD 7950 Windforce 3X @ 1250 MHz / 1705 MHz --- 51.9 --- 2173

This is as high as it goes for now. Overclocking the CPU increased my score, how is that possible when the GPU usage was 99% all the time during the bench







? Also tried 4.5 GHz without HT but that didn't affect my score at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> so 3 points on top of that with tweaks, huh.


I dunno what was your problem, but better luck next time







.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> feznz [email protected] GTX 770 2way SLI; 1450/8020 110.1FPS 4606
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






































......................


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> You were running with higher clocks as well as a 5 GHz i7 2700K.
> 
> HeadlessKnight --- i7 870 @ *4.3 GHz* --- HD 7950 Windforce 3X @ 1250 MHz / 1705 MHz --- 51.9 --- 2173
> 
> This is as high as it goes for now. Overclocking the CPU increased my score, how is that possible when the GPU usage was 99% all the time during the bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Also tried 4.5 GHz without HT but that didn't affect my score at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what was your problem, but better luck next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you gpu is even faster than a 7970 clocked at 1200/1600.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> feznz [email protected] GTX 770 2way SLI; 1450/8020 110.1FPS 4606


2 770's at 1450mhz? That's crazy!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow this card is crazy. I just broke 92fps. I am up to 1529mhz core and 7750mhz memory.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 3930k/4.8ghz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified, 1529mhz core / 7750mhz memory --- Avg. FPS 92.3 --- Score 3861


Great score! Voltage/temps?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Nice until someone trys more volts on Titan you look like you will have the best score.
> 
> Sad thing is I haven't seen anyone use more than 1.325v with Titan.
> 
> But like you said above 1.45v would be to crazy. I just want to see 1.36v to 1.4v on Titan for one run.
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait till I buy one used from someone.


1.325v is the limit I will go on my Titan's, just not worth it to me to stress the VRM's that much (even with EK blocks) just to get another FPS. I am happy with a 91 FPS run on voltage I can run 24/7 with good 37C temp's. The voltage you mention I would never go to for gaming so rather pointless for me, just like I personally would never go above 1.4v for gaming on a 780 Classified either. The Classified 780 eek's out a win on water simply due to the VRM's being able to hold up to pushing the cards really far safely, no matter how temporary.

But for 24/7 gaming speeds/voltage/temps/VRAM, I think the Titan is still king.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Great score! Voltage/temps?
> But for 24/7 gaming speeds/voltage/temps/VRAM, I think the Titan is still king.


LoL .... only in your dreams. For Overclocks, gaming clocks, voltage and temps (once the EK blocks are available) the Classy is tops! We are still waiting to see if the Lightning can join us at the top!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> But for 24/7 gaming speeds/voltage/temps/VRAM, I think the Titan is still king.


Yeah, that is a given considering it is the flagship card.









Again, this the Valley benchmark thread. No reason to keep using it as an argument for "24/7" clocks. People are performing suicide runs to get the best score possible. Most are well aware of that when coming into the thread.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> feznz 3770[email protected]9Ghz GTX 770 2way SLI; 1450/8020 110.1FPS 4606


Two 770s at 1450 core _and_ 8k memory? Great cards! The only 680s up there are Lightnings with a chiller.

Nice score sir.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Great score! Voltage/temps?
> But for 24/7 gaming speeds/voltage/temps/VRAM, I think the Titan is still king.


I was at 1.475v. and I hit 47c. You are right about the Hydro blocks. The vrm and power section was screaming hot, this block almost traps the heat in, If you look at pictures the vrm section block doesn't even connect to the gpu block so I think it's just passively cooled, which is crazy because once that area gets saturated with heat there is no way to remove any of it. I think I will see better results with the EK blocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, that is a given considering it is the flagship card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this the Valley benchmark thread. No reason to keep using it as an argument for "24/7" clocks. People are performing suicide runs to get the best score possible. Most are well aware of that when coming into the thread.


I agree.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was at 1.475v. and I hit 47c. You are right about the Hydro blocks. The vrm and power section was screaming hot, this block almost traps the heat in, If you look at pictures the vrm section block doesn't even connect to the gpu block so I think it's just passively cooled, which is crazy because once that area gets saturated with heat there is no way to remove any of it. I think I will see better results with the EK blocks.
> I agree.


i havent had any issues so far with the hydro coppers around the vrm/power delivery section for my titans or classifieds, wonder why were getting different results?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> LoL .... only in your dreams. For Overclocks, gaming clocks, voltage and temps (once the EK blocks are available) the Classy is tops! We are still waiting to see if the Lightning can join us at the top!


You obviously have no idea how to read performance data. The Classy is just barely passing the Titan due to large amounts of extra voltage and heat/temps being put through it. This is solely due to the beefed up power delivery system having to overcome the ~13% less clock for clock performance of a 780 with it's cut down cores versus a Titan.

This does allow ramping it up very high for benchmark runs, but when you drop down to normal sane 24/7 voltage of 1.35-1.4v the performance will decrease quite a bit. Simple mathematics.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You obviously have no idea how to read performance data. The Classy is just barely passing the Titan due to large amounts of extra voltage and heat/temps being put through it. This is solely due to the beefed up power delivery system having to overcome the ~13% less clock for clock performance of a 780 with it's cut down cores versus a Titan.
> 
> This does allow ramping it up very high for benchmark runs, but when you drop down to normal sane 24/7 voltage of 1.35-1.4v the performance will decrease quite a bit. Simple mathematics.


Well ive been less than 1.31 volts for all of my runs... and thats on Air!!







I can get to 1400MHZ on less than 1.27v Game stable well i havent even tried to see what it would be untill i get my water block on!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Well ive been less than 1.31 volts for all of my runs... and thats on Air!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to 1400MHZ on less than 1.27v Game stable well i havent even tried to see what it would be untill i get my water block on!


That is pretty good! It's really when you get to 1450-1500 MHz the voltage will jump up quite a bit. Which block(s) did you go with?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You obviously have no idea how to read performance data. The Classy is just barely passing the Titan due to large amounts of extra voltage and heat/temps being put through it. This is solely due to the beefed up power delivery system having to overcome the ~13% less clock for clock performance of a 780 with it's cut down cores versus a Titan.
> 
> This does allow ramping it up very high for benchmark runs, but when you drop down to normal sane 24/7 voltage of 1.35-1.4v the performance will decrease quite a bit. Simple mathematics.


Let's see how many volts it takes you to reach a GPU clock of 1500 MHz, and what kind of temps you encounter. For the most part the Titan barely keeps up, or at least until Strong Island put the hammer down. We all have to keep in mind each card is performing as was intended ... no more or no less. Unfortunately you don't seem to understand this.









As has been mentioned before, we could care less about 24/7 voltages in benchmarking threads. These are suicide runs where warrior GPU's are acknowledged for their performance. It's amazing how you keep falling back on 24/7 voltages after your challenge was beat. Unfortunately not everyone here can take defeat with humility.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is pretty good! It's really when you get to 1450-1500 MHz the voltage will jump up quite a bit. Which block(s) did you go with?


Went with EVGAs but im not afraid to try a EK BLock when they come out!...

Yeah when i get it on the water I'm hoping I can get game stable with around 1.212 volts and as close to 1400 as i can... But not sure what it will do?


----------



## mfranco702

This was my last run with my lightnings on air, kinda hot summer here in Vegas, wait for the winter to bench outside in the patio.

mfranco702 -- [email protected] -- GTX 680 Lightning 2way SLI @ 1376/7050 MHz. -- 104.1FPS -- 4354


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Let's see how many volts it takes you to reach a GPU clock of 1500 MHz, and what kind of temps you encounter. For the most part the Titan barely keeps up, or at least until Strong Island put the hammer down. We all have to keep in mind each card is performing as was intended ... no more or no less. Unfortunately you don't seem to understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As has been mentioned before, we could care less about 24/7 voltages in benchmarking threads. These are suicide runs where warrior GPU's are acknowledged for their performance. It's amazing how you keep falling back on 24/7 voltages after your challenge was beat. Unfortunately not everyone here can take defeat with humility.


Why would I need to reach a GPU clock of 1500 MHz when for every 1 MHz of clock-for-clock, the Titan put's out more performance due to more cores? Titan barely keep's up? At 150 Mhz lower core clock than Strong Island's run, it was 1.3 FPS slower. A 12% clock increase for a 1.4% performance advantage. Man, that huge gap of 1.4% of "barely keeping up" is like the grand canyon!









Ok, so you don't care about suicide runs or 24/7 voltages, so the Classified is still #2 to FTW's Titan. Now that is a large gap of 5%. If you think 1.4% is barely keeping up, that 5% of FTW's 1500 Mhz Titan over the strongest 780 CLassy on old drivers must be on another planet. Titan will still hold the #1 spot in this benchmark. Do you even own either of these cards? Usually, I find the biggest loudmouths the ones that have no experience, well, with anything related to the topic. Until you put some numbers down, enjoy sitting on the side-lines.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Went with EVGAs but im not afraid to try a EK BLock when they come out!...
> 
> Yeah when i get it on the water I'm hoping I can get game stable with around 1.212 volts and as close to 1400 as i can... But not sure what it will do?


The EVGA/Swiftech blocks do a pretty good job of cooling the GPU die, it usually is a problem with the VRM's. But the Classifieds VRM's are so robust, they might not even need the direct contact cooling of an EK block. Especially if you aren't going to be running in the 1.4v+ range.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Let's see how many volts it takes you to reach a GPU clock of 1500 MHz, and what kind of temps you encounter. For the most part the Titan barely keeps up, or at least until Strong Island put the hammer down. We all have to keep in mind each card is performing as was intended ... no more or no less. Unfortunately you don't seem to understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As has been mentioned before, we could care less about 24/7 voltages in benchmarking threads. These are suicide runs where warrior GPU's are acknowledged for their performance. It's amazing how you keep falling back on 24/7 voltages after your challenge was beat. Unfortunately not everyone here can take defeat with humility.


I dont agree with everything you said, but he does not handle being beaten well. I had a Titan and if it could handle the voltage the Classified does, no 780 would come close. You are correct though and the Titan is gimped and is performing in the range Nvidia intended.

Having said that, this is a benchmarking thread. No one cares about your 24/7 clocks. The only reason to mention it is because you are using that argument as an excuse for being beat. You know who you are.


----------



## Alatar

For benching on air/water:

#1 hard modded Titan
#2 classy/Titan (they're both very close, and who knows some people might come out with Titans at higher voltages than vega's)

for 24/7:

this depends entirely on what sort of voltages we want to consider doable for 24/7. Call me crazy but 1.5v+ is LN2 voltage on GK110. If you stick to reasonable volts then the Titan will pull ahead.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Ok, so you don't care about suicide runs or 24/7 voltages, so the Classified is still #2 to FTW's Titan. Now that is a large gap of 5%. If you think 1.4% is barely keeping up, that 5% of FTW's 1500 Mhz Titan over the strongest 780 CLassy on old drivers must be on another planet. Titan will still hold the #1 spot in this benchmark. Do you even own either of these cards? Usually, I find the biggest loudmouths the ones that have no experience, well, with anything related to the topic. Until you put some numbers down, enjoy sitting on the side-lines.


Well, now you are singing a different tune .... A couple of posts ago you were complaining about FTW's score because he was using LN2. And all that talk about Titan being king when your score was 89, about .7 fps ahead of the Classy contender at that time. Where was your gap analysis then? What a hypocrite ...

For now we will just have to wait to see if a Classy can reach FTW's Valley score, but I highly doubt it unless they use an exotic solution like LN2 as well. As for my numbers they already speak in other benchmarks, but unlike you I don't feel I have to "always" justify my investment with a misplaced superiority complex.


----------



## Cial00

Tbh this debate will be moot soon anyway. Titan Ultra will be launching before the end of the year.

If I was a Titan owner I'd sell now before market value plummets.


----------



## pharma57

Titan Ultra and GTX 790 will be awesome! That is until Maxwell .... think I'll probably switch from Classy to Maxwell "Classy" since it might be available end of 1st Qtr 2014.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> For benching on air/water:
> If you stick to reasonable volts then the Titan will pull ahead.


Precisely. I've said only the same thing that are facts. For 24/7 gaming, keeping long term voltage and temps the Titan will be faster. For benching under heavy voltage/temps that you wouldn't use 24/7, yes the Classified IS great. But if you use that metric, FTW's Titan is still #1. I'd like to see how well the Classy's perform under SLI, so the 2-way SLI score to beat is 150 FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Well, now you are singing a different tune .... A couple of posts ago you were complaining about FTW's score because he was using LN2. And all that talk about Titan being king when your score was 89, about .7 fps ahead of the Classy contender at that time. Where was your gap analysis then? What a hypocrite ...
> 
> For now we will just have to wait to see if a Classy can reach FTW's Valley score, but I highly doubt it unless they use an exotic solution like LN2 as well. As for my numbers they already speak in other benchmarks, but unlike you I don't feel I have to "always" justify my investment with a misplaced superiority complex.


Complaining? Sure thing there, I simply stated high voltage benchmark runs are benchmark runs. You want the same metric, in which the Titan still wins. And in no shape or form did I ever mock the Classy that was under me. You are the one that said the Titan was "barely able to keep up". Don't put your ******ed words in my mouth. As a matter of fact, I said whomever beats my 91 FPS run "my hats off to you". Get a clue man..

Oh, and why not submit a score in this Benchmark thread that you like to frequent so much? Scared of something? I love new users..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Tbh this debate will be moot soon anyway. Titan Ultra will be launching before the end of the year.
> 
> If I was a Titan owner I'd sell now before market value plummets.


Why would Titan owners be so worried? It would affect 780 Classy owners equally. A Titan with upgraded power subsystem would decimate...


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Why would Titan owners be so worried? It would affect 780 Classy owners equally. A Titan with upgraded power subsystem would decimate...


Well price point wise a 780 is still $200-300 cheaper than a Titan. The Titan Ultra will most likely be in the $1000+ range so it's more of a direct competitor to a Titan at retail.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Well price point wise a 780 is still $200-300 cheaper than a Titan. The Titan Ultra will most likely be in the $1000+ range so it's more of a direct competitor to a Titan at retail.


That's true, knowing how well NVIDIA likes to milk people, it could go for an "ultra exclusive" $1499.


----------



## NRD

Update to my score with the new 1.3v and LLC tweaks.
*
NRD --- i5 [email protected] 5.107Ghz ---- GTX 780 ; 1346 / 3649 ---- 82.8 ---- 3464*


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Let's see how many volts it takes you to reach a GPU clock of 1500 MHz, and what kind of temps you encounter. For the most part the Titan barely keeps up, or at least until Strong Island put the hammer down. We all have to keep in mind each card is performing as was intended ... no more or no less. Unfortunately you don't seem to understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As has been mentioned before, we could care less about 24/7 voltages in benchmarking threads. These are suicide runs where warrior GPU's are acknowledged for their performance. It's amazing how you keep falling back on 24/7 voltages after your challenge was beat. Unfortunately not everyone here can take defeat with humility.


Don't care much for whose is bigger in this epeen argument. Glad to see the non ref 780s are doing well, as these cards should. I do take an issue with the statement that Titan and classy performing as Nvidia intended.








It weren't for modded bios, both the classy and Titan will be living with boost 2.0, oops throttle 2.0.








What Nvidia intended and what people have been able to accomplish with the Titans could not be more different. Thanks to the efforts of some good folks, but no thanks to Nvidia. If it weren't for modded bios, 1.3v hack/llc disable, I would not be owning Titans, plain and simple.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Don't care much for whose is bigger in this epeen argument. Glad to see the non ref 780s are doing well, as these cards should. I do take an issue with the statement that Titan and classy performing as Nvidia intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It weren't for modded bios, both the classy and Titan will be living with boost 2.0, oops throttle 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Nvidia intended and what people have been able to accomplish with the Titans could not be more different. Thanks to the efforts of some good folks, but no thanks to Nvidia. If it weren't for modded bios, 1.3v hack/llc disable, I would not be owning Titans, plain and simple.


Ya it sucks I sold my titans and lost a lot of money right before the mod came out so for me the titans were pretty disappointing as nvidia intended. I wish I could have tried the new voltage mods though. For $1,000 the titan should have been a full gk110 chip with a classified type pcb and voltage to 1.5v. I mean a thousand dollars is a lot of money and I bought 2 for $2200 so I don't think that is asking too much. The way they marketed it I really felt like it was going to be the type of card I just described but it wasn't. Without a modded bios they throttled a lot.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Two 770s at 1450 core _and_ 8k memory? Great cards! The only 680s up there are Lightnings with a chiller.
> Nice score sir.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 2 770's at 1450mhz? That's crazy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......................


Thanks Guys








I really don't know what to report the actual Mhz as, valley reports 1450Mhz MSI AB reports 1437Mhz and GPUz 1376Mhz So I reported the valley Mhz since I submitted the Screenshot but I would say 1437.
But I have noticed that I will only have certain reported speed steps 1400, 1411, 1437 and 1450 I cannot get thing between these numbers even adjusting 7Mhz will either jump to the next step or stay the same reported speed.
I believe there is a lot more in these cards to go I am stuck at 1.35v I am using the hotwire on the motherboard other people are getting 1.5v using a pot
I kind of want to say yeah I out benched SLI Titan I am so so close just another 1.5FPS when I got some time I will get around to it.
I am on water with raystorm blocks.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to report the actual Mhz as, valley reports 1450Mhz MSI AB reports 1437Mhz and GPUz 1376Mhz So I reported the valley Mhz since I submitted the Screenshot but I would say 1437.
> But I have noticed that I will only have certain reported speed steps 1400, 1411, 1437 and 1450 I cannot get thing between these numbers even adjusting 7Mhz will either jump to the next step or stay the same reported speed.
> I believe there is a lot more in these cards to go I am stuck at 1.35v I am using the hotwire on the motherboard other people are getting 1.5v using a pot
> I kind of want to say yeah I out benched SLI Titan I am so so close just another 1.5FPS when I got some time I will get around to it.
> I am on water with raystorm blocks.


1437mhz for sure, valley is wrong and gpuz has no boost on top of it


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Don't care much for whose is bigger in this epeen argument. Glad to see the non ref 780s are doing well, as these cards should. I do take an issue with the statement that Titan and classy performing as Nvidia intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It weren't for modded bios, both the classy and Titan will be living with boost 2.0, oops throttle 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Nvidia intended and what people have been able to accomplish with the Titans could not be more different. Thanks to the efforts of some good folks, but no thanks to Nvidia. If it weren't for modded bios, 1.3v hack/llc disable, I would not be owning Titans, plain and simple.


I think my statement may be more accurate from a Classy point of view. Some manufacturers realize that boost 2.0 and default Power Target are a performance limitations, and openly support the use of modded vbios. eVGA's current policy supports putting any modded vbios on a dual bios card and the warranty will still be honored. It's fairly obvious what changes will be made to increase performance, and I think it's a way around any warranty requirements Nvidia may have imposed. In a way this is good because it will open up performance well beyond expectations on any dual bios card when talented individuals like Svl7 and Skyn3t create fantastic modded vbios for us to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGATech_JoeyC*
> I can confirm it . Video cards in the 700 series that have the Dual Bios as seen here: http://www.evga.com/articles/00767/ can flash a non EVGA Bios and the warranty will still be intact. In this case we always recommend backing up the BIOS on the video card prior to flashing any non-EVGA BIOS.


http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=2012484


----------



## Jpmboy

Here's something a little weird... so the SLI titans i have on this bench are mediocre at best, you can see from the scores i get in the various benches. If I run Valley @ 1080 they go only so far (like 1254, 1.3V LLC on) but when move to 1440P (or 4K) they will actually do better. Any ideas what going on?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Here's something a little weird... so the SLI titans i have on this bench are mediocre at best, you can see from the scores i get in the various benches. If I run Valley @ 1080 they go only so far (like 1254, 1.3V LLC on) but when move to 1440P (or 4K) they will actually do better. Any ideas what going on?


At 1080P with two or more cards, CPU matters a lot. Once you bump up the resolution, the load goes back to the GPU's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> At 1080P with two or more cards, CPU matters a lot. Once you bump up the resolution, the load goes back to the GPU's.


Thanks for the reply. so, to match clocks at 1080 with, say 1440, if the 1440 cpu clock is 4.9, then 1080 needs like 5.x something? What I'm seeing is valley crashes the driver at 1080 when the same clocks are fine at 1440... IDK, this is strange.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya it sucks I sold my titans and lost a lot of money right before the mod came out so for me the titans were pretty disappointing as nvidia intended. I wish I could have tried the new voltage mods though. For $1,000 the titan should have been a full gk110 chip with a classified type pcb and voltage to 1.5v. I mean a thousand dollars is a lot of money and I bought 2 for $2200 so I don't think that is asking too much. The way they marketed it I really felt like it was going to be the type of card I just described but it wasn't. Without a modded bios they throttled a lot.


I hear you strong island, and I am the last one to defend Titan's p/p at full freight. However, I am sure that you would have had second thoughts about selling your a Titans, if this mod had come out earlier. For me, it was a simple math; buy used Titan between $750 - $800. This was the limit which I was not planning to go over no matter what as the relative trade off between Titan/Classy does not make sense at any higher pricing. Like you, I did sell all my Titans, except for one, earlier this year, and got back approx what I paid for them. Then, after seeing the hack, I bought back at lower prices, and dollar cost averaged down to what I think the Titans should be worth. With the hack, and modded bios, I can get "non ref" type performance, still have 2 more cores and an extra 3 gb of VRAM for surround set up.
May be some talented people can get us a bit more voltage up to 1.36v, and these Titans can open up a but more under water. There is some merit in the 24/7 stable, or gaming stable clocks. But, benches are what they are, and the classy's are on top.
Congrats on a great run !


----------



## Jpmboy

Not sure what the tension on this thread is all about... I know the 780's can do it - let's see some of these amazing 780 scores in the higher res tables.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not sure what the tension on this thread is all about... I know the 780's can do it - let's see some of these amazing 780 scores in the higher res tables.


Tension is from someone's arrogance over owning a Titan. As a previous Titan owner, I never showed arrogance about owning one. And neither should anyone else.


----------



## szeged

Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score

Szeged i7 4770k/4.8ghz evga gtx titan, 1176core/3250memory 78.1 avg. fps score-3269



stock bios for the titan still, gonna flash skynet bios today and see how it does.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Tension is from someone's arrogance over owning a Titan. As a previous Titan owner, I never showed arrogance about owning one. And neither should anyone else.


As a previous Titan owner you should probably also know that the thing is most likely the most misunderstood and hated GPU in recent history









And in related news my card just shipped back from RMA. So I'll get cracking once it arrives.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> As a previous Titan owner you should probably also know that the thing is most likely the most misunderstood and hated GPU in recent history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in related news my card just shipped back from RMA. So I'll get cracking once it arrives.


Oh yeah, I agree. As funny as that is when you think about it. Why hate a gpu?

The person whom I speak of also had to come into the classy thread and pound his cheast... lol. Grow up.


----------



## szeged

we all just need to be gk110 buddies instead of bickering about 780s vs titans


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Tension is from someone's arrogance over owning a Titan. As a previous Titan owner, I never showed arrogance about owning one. And neither should anyone else.


My respect increased for you sir after reading this post







. No one should act high and mighty because of owning the best hardware.
However here in OCN it appears most people are mature enough to not act like that.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> My respect increased for you sir after reading this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No one should act high and mighty because of owning the best hardware.


its good to be happy about what hardware you have for sure, but you shouldnt go around bashing others for not having the same imo







i own titans and classifieds(soon to be lightnings if they actually get that 300% power target bios out







) and love them all lol.


----------



## provost

Vega does not seem the type to act high and mighty, because of what he owns, and put others down, at least not based on what I have seen. His posts are more about taking pride in his own bench score, rather than putting anyone else down. Since, I have not gotten cracking yet with the volt mod, I am glad that someone is keeping the Titan relevant in the top ranks in this thread.


----------



## mxthunder

updated.
I am in Toronto for business this week. may not have an update every day. not sure yet.


----------



## alawadhi3000

*alawadhi3000 --- i7 [email protected] 4.5GHz ---- GTX 670 ; 1280 / 3550 ---- 49.9 ---- 2090*

Updated score using newer drivers, 1280MHz is the maximum ingame boost clock. Core is 1050MHz.


----------



## lacrossewacker

First run, bot 670's at 1254mhz


----------



## lester007

page 780


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> May be some talented people can get us a bit more voltage up to 1.36v, and these Titans can open up a but more under water. There is some merit in the 24/7 stable, or gaming stable clocks.


We all know what the performance would be from a Titan with your suggested voltage or higher. Just look at FTW's score. This is all simple math. It would be interesting for others to run that voltage and see what happens and post their results, but I am limiting myself to 1.32v at a comfortable 37C core temp. The Titan VRM section is being pushed quite hard. But it is good to hear of zero failures so far.


----------



## skupples

Need more 5760x1080 benchers. cmon!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> We all know what the performance would be from a Titan with your suggested voltage or higher. Just look at FTW's score. This is all simple math. It would be interesting for others to run that voltage and see what happens and post their results, but I am limiting myself to 1.32v at a comfortable 37C core temp. The Titan VRM section is being pushed quite hard. But it is good to hear of zero failures so far.


I have EK block on my reference 780 too. I can do 1375MH/s @ 1.325v

I haven't tried any higher either, but its been 90F just about every day since I found out how to go higher. I might have to wait a few months for weather to cool down. but I will be trying it at some point. I'm pretty sure I can get about 1425 MH/s on a reference 780.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I have EK block on my reference 780 too. I can do 1375MH/s @ 1.325v
> 
> I haven't tried any higher either, but its been 90F just about every day since I found out how to go higher. I might have to wait a few months for weather to cool down. but I will be trying it at some point. I'm pretty sure I can get about 1425 MH/s on a reference 780.


you mean 1372Mhz


----------



## Koniakki

Guys whats the best Nvidia Drivers at the moment for a 690? Raw performance wise. Don't care if unstable in games etc. Just for Valley Heaven, 3DMark etc.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> page 780


You should increase the number of posts per page. Much more time consuming when you have to keep loading up a page every 10 posts when you could just be scrolling through 100 at a time! Helps when you're trying to find a certain post as well.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> We all know what the performance would be from a Titan with your suggested voltage or higher. Just look at FTW's score. This is all simple math. It would be interesting for others to run that voltage and see what happens and post their results, but I am limiting myself to 1.32v at a comfortable 37C core temp. The Titan VRM section is being pushed quite hard. But it is good to hear of zero failures so far.


ya but I think he was running about 1.45v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I hear you strong island, and I am the last one to defend Titan's p/p at full freight. However, I am sure that you would have had second thoughts about selling your a Titans, if this mod had come out earlier. For me, it was a simple math; buy used Titan between $750 - $800. This was the limit which I was not planning to go over no matter what as the relative trade off between Titan/Classy does not make sense at any higher pricing. Like you, I did sell all my Titans, except for one, earlier this year, and got back approx what I paid for them. Then, after seeing the hack, I bought back at lower prices, and dollar cost averaged down to what I think the Titans should be worth. With the hack, and modded bios, I can get "non ref" type performance, still have 2 more cores and an extra 3 gb of VRAM for surround set up.
> May be some talented people can get us a bit more voltage up to 1.36v, and these Titans can open up a but more under water. There is some merit in the 24/7 stable, or gaming stable clocks. But, benches are what they are, and the classy's are on top.
> Congrats on a great run !


I would not have sold them if the mod came out before I did which makes me even more fustrated about my titan experience. They were doing 1202mhz at 1.2v so I think they would have been amazing with some more voltage. If non-reference titans came out I would definitely try and get 2.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya but I think he was running about 1.45v
> I would not have sold them if the mod came out before I did which makes me even more fustrated about my titan experience. They were doing 1202mhz at 1.2v so I think they would have been amazing with some more voltage. If non-reference titans came out I would definitely try and get 2.


how are you liking your classis vs your titans now? think your titans would have beaten your monstrous classified score?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2xTitans Sli -- 1254/3598 --- 140.8 --- 5892



(sorry Eric







finally got a stable 5.0 w/ 2400 ram)


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## 66racer

Update to my original score

2700k 4.8ghz
1866mhz 9-9-9-24 8gb memory
*asus gtx770 1476mhz 8000mhz memory 1.4000v peak*
h70 cooler on gpu, peak 56c
stock vrm heatsink peak 50.5c at heatsink fins
ambient temp 82F
driver: 326.80

fps 59.1
score 2472

66racer -- i7 2700k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx770 1476mhz/8000 -- 59,1 fps -- 2472



edit:
Want to add I need to mod the bios so that I can push it higher, its hitting the 110% mark already.

didnt realize the submission process changed, opps!


----------



## Cial00

Just finished a run at *1541mhz core* (3860 memory). The Classy is a monster.

I scored 3727. Not enough to beat Shremi or Strong yet so not gonna bother uploading screen. Amazing what a cpu upgrade can do







I'm now on a 2500k @ 5.1ghz.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Just finished a run at *1541mhz core* (3860 memory). The Classy is a monster.
> 
> I scored 3727. Not enough to beat Shremi or Strong yet so not gonna bother uploading screen. Amazing what a cpu upgrade can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now on a 2500k @ 5.1ghz.


Gez these 780's are NUTS! Wish I could get to play with one! THink the wife wouldnt talk top me a while....hum during the silent treatment it would be good benching time though


----------



## sandboarder08

I don't know what all this Talk is about... But a Titan Can do.... ????

Top 5 scores for Valley single Gpu are one titan and 4 780s ....... One of those 780s is on just Air!! So stop talking about mod this, Mod that, Hack whatever.... 1.35 1.45 1.999 volts and titan can do that..... No ONE CARES...









Throw what ever volts you want and Get a high score and Post it.... No more Theoretical talk .. Make the Runs Post the Numbers....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Gez these 780's are NUTS! Wish I could get to play with one! *THink the wife wouldnt talk top me a while*...hum during the silent treatment it would be good benching time though


I think classy's just sold out...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think classy's just sold out...


I got an extra to get rid of







hint hint wink...3 way 780s aren't really perofrming that well as my titans do, gonna go back to two way.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2xTitans Sli -- 1254/3598 --- 140.8 --- 5892
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got a stable 5.0 w/ 2400 ram)


Come on now you can push those Titans a bit more, not that far up to my best score of 145,2 FPS and Score 6075


----------



## Jpmboy

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I got an extra to get rid of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint hint wink...3 way 780s aren't really perofrming that well as my titans do, gonna go back to two way.


Ya know, i was going to ask that question... With the exception of Mydog's sli runs here and in several other benches, the 780s seem conspicuously absent from the top of the charts in multicard and higher rez...

What are you seeing with the sli 780s vs sli titans? I haven't had a single gpu rig since well before my 3870s, so really interested in getting a handle on this. Maybe there are just fewer sli 780 setups out there?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Come on now you can push those Titans a bit more, not that far up to my best score of 145,2 FPS and Score 6075


Probably not, I've got one lagging card, tops out at 1254. Somehow it can hold a higher clock at higher resolution, like 1440p and 4K. I don't get it.

Too bad ther aren't more downsamplers out there to run some benches at' say 4K res. 1080 is just redlining in first gear for these cards.

Edit: eric has some good cards, 140+ at stock V. if he goes to 1.3v I'm sure i drop a spot real quick.


----------



## Carlitos714

Carlitos714 --- i7-3820 @ 4.624 Ghz --- GTX 680 SC SLI @ , +34 / + 327--- 96.4 --- 4034


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Update to my original score
> 
> 2700k 4.8ghz
> 1866mhz 9-9-9-24 8gb memory
> *asus gtx770 1476mhz 8000mhz memory 1.4000v peak*
> h70 cooler on gpu, peak 56c
> stock vrm heatsink peak 50.5c at heatsink fins
> ambient temp 82F
> driver: 326.80
> 
> fps 59.1
> score 2472
> 
> 66racer -- i7 2700k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx770 1476mhz/8000 -- 59,1 fps -- 2472
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Want to add I need to mod the bios so that I can push it higher, its hitting the 110% mark already.
> 
> didnt realize the submission process changed, opps!


Nooo beat my 770 58.7fps







, i need to voltmod and go for gold.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Nooo beat my 770 58.7fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i need to voltmod and go for gold.










thanks, I know your memory goes higher than mine so I was worried if I would be able to beat yours. I just hope I can get the top water 680/770 for a short while before someone beats my score. I will need to mod the bios to get more than 110% since im hitting it at 1.4000v

Been 80-82f so havent been in a rush to go over 1.40v


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, I know your memory goes higher than mine so I was worried if I would be able to beat yours. I just hope I can get the top water 680/770 for a short while before someone beats my score. I will need to mod the bios to get more than 110% since im hitting it at 1.4000v
> 
> Been 80-82f so havent been in a rush to go over 1.40v


if i can figure out why my card drops from 1.4v to 1.3v and not boost as high as soon as i start valley i can go for more


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> if i can figure out why my card drops from 1.4v to 1.3v and not boost as high as soon as i start valley i can go for more


Nice good luck! Will be fun to have some scores exchange hands back n forth, all the 780 and titans have all the fun lol

Sidenote though, feznz has the same issue on his asus when using hotwire I believe. Maybe the fix will work for both of you if its an nvidia thing rather than msi or asus issue.


----------



## criminal

This thread has considerably slowed down the last few days. I can't wait for more folks to get their 780 Lightnings and gather more results from them. I liked the heated competition that was going on a few pages back.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> This thread has considerably slowed down the last few days. I can't wait for more folks to get their 780 Lightnings and gather more results from them. I liked the heated competition that was going on a few pages back.


Classy will poop all over them until they get their EK blocks. Without any proper voltage control I just don't see the Lightning beating a EVBot Classy in this thread. But we'll see what happens, hopefully I won't be eating my words in a few weeks


----------



## cribbett123

Cribbett123 - - - - I7 3930K @ 4.6ghz - - - - - GTX 780 SC SLI @ 1042 / 1652 - - - - - 119.1 - - - - - 4983


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Classy will poop all over them until they get their EK blocks. Without any proper voltage control I just don't see the Lightning beating a EVBot Classy in this thread. But we'll see what happens, hopefully I won't be eating my words in a few weeks


I think the silicon lottery and samsung memory will be the deciding factor between the lightning and classy..... these cards are so overbuilt for the chip that unless you do hard mods to the cards , whom ever gets the better chip gets the bettercard!


----------



## mxthunder

updated.


----------



## sandboarder08

Getting my Waterblock today.... Maybe tonight or tomarrow ill be in top 3 for single gpu!!!!


----------



## pokerapar88

It is so sad to have a "top end" card and be so far away of the top scores ^^
I need the R9-270 to be released so I can upgrade my performance and scores !


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> It is so sad to have a "top end" card and be so far away of the top scores ^^
> I need the R9-270 to be released so I can upgrade my performance and scores !


I love my R9


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I love my R9


Ha... that kind of looks like a PS/2 port


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I love my R9


I love my R8


----------



## Alatar

*Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5221MHz --- GTX Titan, 1306 / 1962 --- 90.3 --- 3777*



Still got plenty of juice in her. Wasn't even at 1.3v yet


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5221MHz --- GTX Titan, 1306 / 1962 --- 90.3 --- 3777*
> 
> 
> 
> Still got plenty of juice in her. Wasn't even at 1.3v yet


how much volt do you used?


----------



## Alatar

1.285 set in AB


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5221MHz --- GTX Titan, 1306 / 1962 --- 90.3 --- 3777*
> 
> 
> 
> Still got plenty of juice in her. Wasn't even at 1.3v yet


Nooooo

well I guess I might as well throw up my most recent score to defend my title!









Cial00 --- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz --- 780 Classified, 1515 / 3970 --- 91 --- 3806


----------



## Alatar

Titans are coming! Classys beware!


















btw that's some nice mem ocing. Gonna have to push mine as well tomorrow. It might do 8ghz effective under water. On air it could do 7950.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Titans are coming! Classys beware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw that's some nice mem ocing. Gonna have to push mine as well tomorrow. It might do 8ghz effective under water. On air it could do 7950.


Very nice. I'm only able to get 8ghz with a much lower core clock. Even then it's pretty iffy


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5221MHz --- GTX Titan, 1306 / 1962 --- 90.3 --- 3777*
> 
> 
> 
> Still got plenty of juice in her. Wasn't even at 1.3v yet


You lucky bastard!









Great score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Nooooo
> 
> well I guess I might as well throw up my most recent score to defend my title!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cial00 --- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz --- 780 Classified, 1515 / 3970 --- 91 --- 3806


Haha... thats awesome. Greater score!


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1.285 set in AB


nice


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Titans are coming! Classys beware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw that's some nice mem ocing. Gonna have to push mine as well tomorrow. It might do 8ghz effective under water. On air it could do 7950.


still trying to get a better bios but i need to back up the classy guys..... Let everyone know were still here! lol









Sandboarder08

I7 3770k--- 4.8ghz ---- Gtx 780 Classified

1515mhz

3844mhz ram

91.1 fps score 3811


----------



## pharma57

Nice score Sandboarder08! What a beast of a card those Classy's are!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Nice score Sandboarder08! What a beast of a card those Classy's are!


Thanks once Skyn3t does his thing.. Then that score should increase!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Nooooo
> 
> well I guess I might as well throw up my most recent score to defend my title!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> still trying to get a better bios but i need to back up the classy guys..... Let everyone know were still here! lol


Sorry guys not enough









Was just testing 1.3v. Lowered the mem clocks a bit since it was a test run and apparently there was a big frame drop at some point since the minimums are so low. So room for improvement there and I also gotta do LLC mod.

*Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1333MHz / 1950MHz --- 91.4 --- 3823*



More later today though


----------



## pharma57

Excellent score Alatar! Looks like you might have the juice to break 92 fps!


----------



## Alatar

Hope so









Gotta put all these 780s back in their place


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Sorry guys not enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just testing 1.3v. Lowered the mem clocks a bit since it was a test run and apparently there was a big frame drop at some point since the minimums are so low. So room for improvement there and I also gotta do LLC mod.
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1333MHz / 1950MHz --- 91.4 --- 3823*
> 
> 
> 
> More later today though


Awesome score!!!...







.. Now once i level off i need to get a better cpu! This 3770k doesn't overclock well at all.... I won the lottery with the Gpu not the CPU one lol: mad:


----------



## Alatar

Yeah sometimes the silicon lottery sucks. I used to have really bad luck with my chips but the last few GPUs/CPUs I've bought have been pretty good.


----------



## mxthunder

OK, all updated.

I cant decide what card I am rooting for!!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK, all updated.
> 
> I cant decide what card I am rooting for!!


Kari needs updating, she should be holding a Titan


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Sorry guys not enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just testing 1.3v. Lowered the mem clocks a bit since it was a test run and apparently there was a big frame drop at some point since the minimums are so low. So room for improvement there and I also gotta do LLC mod.
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1333MHz / 1950MHz --- 91.4 --- 3823*
> 
> 
> 
> More later today though


Nice!

Look's like that sweet IPC/Core Clock on your Haswell is helping you out over my old Sandy Bridge-E. My Titan topped out 1372 MHz core at 1.32v (with a 91 FPS score), so if you push that voltage you should easily get 92+ FPS.


----------



## pokerapar88

Score Update:

Pokerapar88 --- i5 2500K @ 4.5Ghz --- 7970 DD @ 1090/1542 --- 43.3 FPS --- Score 1810


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - I7 3930K @ 4.9GHz - 2x GTX Titan in sli - 1280MHz/ (+700 and +800 mem) - 142.1 FPS - score = 5944
when OC'd the cpu to 4.7 I got a 137.8 fps and now with 4.9 I get 142.1. My cooling can't keep up with 5.0+GHz
Also I think my psu is maxing out.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Awesome score!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Now once i level off i need to get a better cpu! This 3770k doesn't overclock well at all.... I won the lottery with the Gpu not the CPU one lol: mad:


Haha yeah 4770k @ 5.3 is pretty nuts. Once we get into the higher scores like this CPU matters the most. That's why you're gonna see the 3930ks with the top scores. So at a point it does become more about the CPU, even with Valley.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Look's like that sweet IPC/Core Clock on your Haswell is helping you out over my old Sandy Bridge-E. My Titan topped out 1372 MHz core at 1.32v (with a 91 FPS score), so if you push that voltage you should easily get 92+ FPS.


Yes, a great score.
4770k does help. I remember Kapstaad posting something about it too.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - I7 3930K @ 4.9GHz - 2x GTX Titan in sli - 1280MHz/ (+700 and +800 mem) - 142.1 FPS - score = 5944
> when OC'd the cpu to 4.7 I got a 137.8 fps and now with 4.9 I get 142.1. My cooling can't keep up with 5.0+GHz
> Also I think my psu is maxing out.


I think you are right about the PSU. I wonder if anyone has done the vmod fro tri or 4 way Titans and posted any results. If 1200w PSus are getting pushed with a couple of Titans, it looks like people would need a couple PSUs for 3-4 Titans, and a dedicated 20-30 amp circuit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - I7 3930K @ 4.9GHz - 2x GTX Titan in sli - 1280MHz/ (+700 and +800 mem) - 142.1 FPS - score = 5944
> when OC'd the cpu to 4.7 I got a 137.8 fps and now with 4.9 I get 142.1. My cooling can't keep up with 5.0+GHz
> Also I think my psu is maxing out.


At 1080P the cpu clock really seems to matter... At higher resolution, not so much in my experience.

Great run btw!

No pc play for me today... Pool/BBQ!


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - I7 3930K @ 4.9GHz - 2x GTX Titan in sli - 1280MHz/ (+700 and +800 mem) - 100.9FPS - score = 4222


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Haha yeah 4770k @ 5.3 is pretty nuts. Once we get into the higher scores like this CPU matters the most. That's why you're gonna see the 3930ks with the top scores. So at a point it does become more about the CPU, even with Valley.


4.6ghz is the sweet spot for this bench with a single card (670) after 4.6 i dont see much of a performance increase, from 4.6 to 5.1 ghz i gained 0.3 fps, cant say the same with a titan though but .......









now once i go SLI 2x 670's from 4.6 to 5.1 ghz i gain 4.3 fps


----------



## Alatar

Titan passes most 780 classys.

"must be the CPU"










Honestly it doesn't make much difference with a single Titan. My advantage is mostly high memory OCs. Also pretty clean windows 7 install.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.6ghz is the sweet spot for this bench with a single card (670) after 4.6 i dont see much of a performance increase, from 4.6 to 5.1 ghz i gained 0.3 fps, cant say the same with a titan though but .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now once i go SLI 2x 670's from 4.6 to 5.1 ghz i gain 4.3 fps


That's assuming you're talking about the same chip. A 3930k is gonna score higher than a 2500k same clock for clock etc


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Titan passes most 780 classys.
> 
> "must be the CPU"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly it doesn't make much difference with a single Titan. My advantage is mostly high memory OCs. Also pretty clean windows 7 install.


Not trying to take anything away from your score but just looking at the Classified scores you can see that CPU type does matter. For example here's some runs:

Shremi --- I7 4770k @ 4.8Ghz --- 780 Classified @ 1510 / 3879 --- 91.3 FPS --- Score 3822

Sandboarder08 -- I7 3770k--- 4.8ghz -- 780 Classified 1515 /3844 -- 91.1 -- Score 3811

Cial00 --- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz --- 780 Classified, 1515 / 3970 --- 91 --- 3806

Shremi has the highest score even though he has the lowest GPU overclock. But he's on 4770k / 4.8.

Sandboarder beat me even though his memory oc is slightly lower. And even though his CPU oc is lower than mine, he's on a 3770k (PCIE 3.0 etc) that will give a slight edge.

The difference is almost negligible ( .1 - .3 fps) but when we're competing in the 3800's for single gpu, every little advantage helps.

End of the day it's all for fun anyway







It's pretty awesome that we're all scoring this high with a single GPU.


----------



## Alatar

I was just trying to poke fun at the classy owners, harmless fun









Seriously though,

Sure it makes a difference but honestly you're going to see bigger differences from pretty much everything else including cleaning up a windows 7 install. I really don't benefit much at all from from CPU increases. I scores around 84.5 with 1212mV with my CPU at stock.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Titan passes most 780 classys.
> 
> "must be the CPU"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly it doesn't make much difference with a single Titan. My advantage is mostly high memory OCs. Also pretty clean windows 7 install.


I know its mostly the Titan









But, there is something to be said about 4770k and 3930k benching difference, given the same OC, as you can pull a better physics score with higher frequency memory kits compared to the sand-e. Of course, I am referring to 3d mark and firestrike here. Not sure how much it helps with Valley.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I know its mostly the Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, there is something to be said about 4770k and 3930k benching difference, given the same OC, as you can pull a better physics score with higher frequency memory kits compared to the sand-e. Of course, I am referring to 3d mark and firestrike here. Not sure how much it helps with Valley.


It's pretty negligible in Valley which is why I like it a lot more than 3dmark for actual gpu testing. You pretty much have to have a 3930k (or a 4930k soon) to even "get in the door" so to speak on the HOF.


----------



## FtW 420

The cpu does make a little bit of difference, in heaven & valley just much less than it does for some other benchmarks, at least with single gpu.
More overclock can score a few points higher in valley, in 3dmarks the same change can be 1000s of points difference.

Still worth pushing the overclock for the score whether a few points or not, higher score is higher


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The cpu does make a little bit of difference, in heaven & valley just much less than it does for some other benchmarks, at least with single gpu.
> More overclock can score a few points higher in valley, in 3dmarks the same change can be 1000s of points difference.
> 
> Still worth pushing the overclock for the score whether a few points or not, higher score is higher


QFT


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Not trying to take anything away from your score but just looking at the Classified scores you can see that CPU type does matter. For example here's some runs:
> 
> Shremi --- I7 4770k @ 4.8Ghz --- 780 Classified @ 1510 / 3879 --- 91.3 FPS --- Score 3822
> 
> Sandboarder08 -- I7 3770k--- 4.8ghz -- 780 Classified 1515 /3844 -- 91.1 -- Score 3811
> 
> Cial00 --- i5 2500k @ 5.1ghz --- 780 Classified, 1515 / 3970 --- 91 --- 3806
> 
> Shremi has the highest score even though he has the lowest GPU overclock. But he's on 4770k / 4.8.
> 
> Sandboarder beat me even though his memory oc is slightly lower. And even though his CPU oc is lower than mine, he's on a 3770k (PCIE 3.0 etc) that will give a slight edge.
> 
> The difference is almost negligible ( .1 - .3 fps) but when we're competing in the 3800's for single gpu, every little advantage helps.
> 
> End of the day it's all for fun anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty awesome that we're all scoring this high with a single GPU.


I had a small problem with my MB bios and had my card running at about 88fps couldnt break 90. Untill i noticed that My Gpuz said 8x... had to sort that out in bios... and instantly i was over 90fps!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The cpu does make a little bit of difference, in heaven & valley just much less than it does for some other benchmarks, at least with single gpu.
> More overclock can score a few points higher in valley, in 3dmarks the same change can be 1000s of points difference.
> 
> Still worth pushing the overclock for the score whether a few points or not, higher score is higher


...with the 4x GTX 670s, 5.1GHz / 3970X outscored the same GPU setup with 5.1 GHz / 3770K by a some significant margin (50+ pts)...even bigger difference w/2x 7990s...the more powerful the individual card in a 4x GPU setup, the more the CPU architecture plus CPU speed matters, IMO

...switching to DDR3 2666 vs DDR3 2400 in 3970X translated into another gain, albeit a smaller one (about 1 fps at standardized CPU speeds)...in the next weeks, will try DDR3 2800 (instead of DDR3 2400) w/3770K and 4x 670s


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - I7 3930K @ 4.9GHz - 2x GTX Titan in sli - 1280MHz/ (+700 and +800 mem) - 100.9FPS - score = 4222


I think your score should be a lot higher than that this is with [email protected] GTX 770 2way SLI; 1437/8020 110.1FPS 4606


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I think your score should be a lot higher than that this is with [email protected] GTX 770 2way SLI; 1437/8020 110.1FPS 4606
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thats 2560x1440 resolution
you should be around 70FPS at that res


----------



## feznz

Sorry I looked and looked I knew there was something amiss I should of thought about the res


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Sorry I looked and looked I knew there was something amiss I should of thought about the res


you might be able to make a custom resolution @ 2560 x 1440 in nvidia controll panel


----------



## Mydog

I need more speed on this 4960X










Not my highest with 780 SLI only 1.2 FPS behind with 300MHz less on this 4960X compared to 5 GHz on 3960X

Mydog --- *4960X @ 4.7 GHz* --- GTX 780 Classified SLI @ 1359/1879 --- 144 FPS --- 6026


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I need more speed on this 4960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my highest with 780 SLI only 1.2 FPS behind with 300MHz less on this 4960X compared to 5 GHz on 3960X
> 
> Mydog --- *4960X @ 4.7 GHz* --- GTX 780 Classified SLI @ 1359/1879 --- 144 FPS --- 6026


Excellent score! BTW, I think your MB might have a new bios available today ....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I need more speed on this 4960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my highest with 780 SLI only 1.2 FPS behind with 300MHz less on this 4960X compared to 5 GHz on 3960X
> 
> Mydog --- *4960X @ 4.7 GHz* --- GTX 780 Classified SLI @ 1359/1879 --- 144 FPS --- 6026


...great score, especially with 'early days' 4960X BIOS...for now, can you tweak system memory some more to play further on the 4960X IMC advantage ?


----------



## NRD

I finally got around to running a multi-monitor run, after figuring out how to get Valley to run at 5760x1080.

*NRD --- i5 2500k @ 5.107Ghz ---- GTX 780 ; 1346 / 3649 ---- 38.8 FPS ---- 1624 ---- Multi-monitor @ 5760x1080*


----------



## DStealth

*DStealth --- i7 3960x / 4800MHz --- Ref [email protected]/[email protected] --- 82.3 FPS --- 3443*


----------



## mxthunder

updated.

mydog i didnt update yours because it was lower, but I can if you want me to


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Excellent score! BTW, I think your MB might have a new bios available today ....


Thanks








IF I could get 5 GHz on it with my water cooling I'd be happy but atm 4.8 GHz seem to be out of reach.
New bios?? Where?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...great score, especially with 'early days' 4960X BIOS...for now, can you tweak system memory some more to play further on the 4960X IMC advantage ?


I need better memory here, these Platinum 2400 MHz does 2666 MHz but on crappy timings. Looking for some 2800 MHz G.Skill now.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I could get 5 GHz on it with my water cooling I'd be happy but atm 4.8 GHz seem to be out of reach.
> New bios?? Where?


On Asus download page ... choose your MB and OS. Last bios is dated 09/02/2013.
http://support.asus.com/Download/Options.aspx?SLanguage=en&type=1

Agree about memory ... seems to help with some scores.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> On Asus download page ... choose your MB and OS. Last bios is dated 09/02/2013.
> http://support.asus.com/Download/Options.aspx?SLanguage=en&type=1
> 
> Agree about memory ... seems to help with some scores.


Thanks but I've already tested the 4403, 0020(Shamino's) and I'm currently on 4501(has all of the tweaks from 0020 in it and more) which seems to be the best so far.
I've got memory, LN2 and a LD SS unit coming this week and I get to borrow another pair of 780 Classy's


----------



## marc0053

updating 2 scores at 1080p and 1440p
marc0053 - i7 3930k @ 5.0GHz - 2 x GTX Titans in SLI - 1280MHz - +700/+800 mem - 144.0 FPS / 101.3 FPS - score = 6023 / 4240


----------



## doctakedooty

DOCtakeDOOTY - I7 3930k @ 4.8 Ghz - 1 Reference EVGA GTX 780 - 1400 Core - 7460 mem - 86.4 FPS - 3616


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> DOCtakeDOOTY - I7 3930k @ 4.8 Ghz - 1 Reference EVGA GTX 780 - 1400 Core - 7460 mem - 86.4 FPS - 3616


Wow... you have a great card there. Nice score.


----------



## Alatar

*Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1372MHz / 1952MHz --- 92.6 --- 3874*


----------



## szeged

and boom goes the dynamite. good job alatar, can you push it any harder?


----------



## Alatar

yup









but dunno how far yet. Just chose 1372mhz without testing higher and went with it. Also memory can take around 40-50MHz more.


----------



## szeged

do it, nice to see titans rockin the chart again.


----------



## Alatar

Maybe.

Though I might want to do some sandbagging Hwbot style, we'll see.

E: also fun fact, I saw the power reading max out at 174% on that run...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I could get 5 GHz on it with my water cooling I'd be happy but atm 4.8 GHz seem to be out of reach.
> New bios?? Where?
> I need better memory here, these Platinum 2400 MHz does 2666 MHz but on crappy timings. Looking for some 2800 MHz G.Skill now.


G skill 2800mhz will likely be Hynix under the heatspreaders, great for frequency but not so much for timings, for benching a nice 2666 c10 kit should have decent samsung under the hood & be able to push 2800 10-12-12, or 2666 - 2750mhz at c9.
The 2800Mhz gskill would likely hit 3000Mhz easier though, depending on what you're after.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Though I might want to do some sandbagging Hwbot style, we'll see.
> 
> E: also fun fact, I saw the power reading max out at 174% on that run...


But with no end date, sandbagging becomes useless, you won't be able to take the top spot & have it end that day.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You're supposed to sandbag after taking the top spot


hush you.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't think there's any chance of beating your run on water


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> hush you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any chance of beating your run on water


could you take the phase changer off you cpu and put it on the titan?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> hush you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any chance of beating your run on water


Wouldn't be easy anyway, but you're getting pretty close.

I haven't got any sandbags for valley yet, should go andre style & keep getting scores, so if it does get beat I can just update 2 minutes later.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> could you take the phase changer off you cpu and put it on the titan?


Technically yes. However from what FtW has been saying I think it might coldbug the card and mounting it on a bare die is pretty risky when you'd have to do some sort of a custom mount. Also I'd probably lose some CPU OCing potential if I had to go water for that.

But I have been thinking of a chiller for my Titan. So we'll see about that later at some point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Wouldn't be easy anyway, but you're getting pretty close.
> 
> I haven't got any sandbags for valley yet, should go andre style & keep getting scores, so if it does get beat I can just update 2 minutes later.


Yeah.

Andre unleashing his sandbag scores on someone is always funny. Unless that person is you that is


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1372MHz / 1952MHz --- 92.6 --- 3874*


You've got nice memory on that one. Mine tops off at 1901 (3802). Which block/backplate if any?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You've got nice memory on that one. Mine tops off at 1901 (3802). Which block/backplate if any?


EK acetal/copper normal block and no backplate because it just lowers memory OCs...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> EK acetal/copper normal block and *no backplate because it just lowers memory OCs*...


how so? just curious, ive never heard that before.


----------



## Alatar

Just personal experience, no tests to back that up but every time I installed a backplate on my titan (did it twice) it lowered the memory OCs by a relatively big amount.

So my backplate is just sitting on some shelf somewhere.


----------



## szeged

ah, i might take mine off and see if i get any performance differences then.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> EK acetal/copper normal block and no backplate because it just lowers memory OCs...


I find the same for the memory on the front half the time, remove the heatsink & memory does better. Started trying it after the 580 dcuII came out with no memory sinks & it had the best memory overclocks of all my 580s.
All the other cards I've run naked memory with either overclock the same or better, haven't seen one yet that got worse clocks without mem sinks.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Wouldn't be easy anyway, but you're getting pretty close.
> 
> I haven't got any sandbags for valley yet, should go andre style & keep getting scores, so if it does get beat I can just update 2 minutes later.


...had a nice high score for single GTX670 / HWBot / Aquamark sitting for a few days... got busy with travel and such and when I finally went to submit, Aquamark / HWBot had changed versions and no longer accepted the previous one...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> EK acetal/copper normal block and no backplate because it just lowers memory OCs...


Hmm interesting. That would make you think that the backplate actually makes the chips hotter than with no backplate and that equals worse performance, or that the memory chips perform better when hotter with no backplate. I guess I may have to bust out the IR thermometer next time I mess with my Titans to see which it is.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just personal experience, no tests to back that up but every time I installed a backplate on my titan (did it twice) it lowered the memory OCs by a relatively big amount.
> 
> So my backplate is just sitting on some shelf somewhere.


That kinda backups up what JacobF (eVGA) said about backplates ... basically it's entirely a comestic thing.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> That kinda backups up what JacobF (eVGA) said about backplates ... basically it's entirely a comestic thing.


All I know is my back plates put off ALLOT of heat.(EK solid metal) So, maybe the back plate is keeping the heat on the card, instead of dispersing it. Also, if the entire back plate is hot, it could be spreading heat to other parts of the card that normally run cooler...

All I know is that i have absolutely terrible mem overclocking ability atm, and I would love to blame it on the back plate before the card it's self...


----------



## lilchronic

yea i have to drain my loop to get my back plate's off









when i had my cards on air i had a backplate on one and one with out, and the one with out was able to overclock memory higher around 50mhz








but it could just be the card

actually i have backplates on both cards now and the second one still oc's 50mhz higher......


----------



## Gregster

Gregster --- 3930K @ 5Ghz --- GTX Titan 1346Mhz core & 1872Mhz memory --- 88.8 avg --- 3715 score


----------



## mxthunder

updated.

some new leaders!


----------



## Jpmboy

Just caught up on the back plate discussion and that's been my observation too. Especially on the 5970s i was running a few years ago. I think they act a heat sink which does not shed the heat well. Slightly helpful in short term thermal management, but once hot they do not let the back of the pcb cool at all.

Now a truely water cooled backplate would be interesting!


----------



## skupples

=( they look so fresh and so clean clean.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just caught up on the back plate discussion and that's been my observation too. Especially on the 5970s i was running a few years ago. I think they act a heat sink which does not shed the heat well. Slightly helpful in short term thermal management, but once hot they do not let the back of the pcb cool at all.
> 
> Now a truely water cooled backplate would be interesting!


Yeah the Aquacomputer backplate is the closest thing to WC backplate.... All backplates should be made out of something like aluminum with some fins for the heat dissipation!


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 --- 3970X @ 5.125 GHz --- 2x HD 7990 Quadfire 1230MHz/1665MHz --- FPS: 165.6 --- SCORE: 6929

...finally cracked 6900es







...new VGA BIOS w/+30MHz on GPUs; TridentX 2666 MHz w/tightened primary and tertiary timings...

...back-plates really do cost some memory speed per previous posts, but back-plates are part of the EK water-blocks on this setup...thinking about solutions (ie scuff the surface, mount extra fans?)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 --- 3970X @ 5.125 GHz --- 2x HD 7990 Quadfire 1230MHz/1665MHz --- FPS: 165.6 --- SCORE: 6929
> 
> ...finally cracked 6900es
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...new VGA BIOS w/+30MHz on GPUs; TridentX 2666 MHz w/tightened primary and tertiary timings...
> 
> ...back-plates really do cost some memory speed per previous posts, but back-plates are part of the EK water-blocks on this setup...thinking about solutions (ie scuff the surface, mount extra fans?)




Nice!
I would think a fan or 2 keeping the air circulating around & behind the backplates would pretty much fix any issues with temps or trapped stagnant air.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> I would think a fan or 2 keeping the air circulating around & behind the backplates would pretty much fix any issues with temps or trapped stagnant air.


I'll mount some fans for the back-plates ...when I prepped those two 7990s for EK w-c, I used up 15g of MX4







for all sides and a syringe of liquid-metal CL-U for the 4 GPUs (w/MX4 barriers around the actual GPUs and in all their cavities.). All that MX4 must be good for heat transfer from the back-plates as well...surprised the MX4 hasn't oozed out from anywhere yet...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 --- 3970X @ 5.125 GHz --- 2x HD 7990 Quadfire 1230MHz/1665MHz --- FPS: 165.6 --- SCORE: 6929
> ...finally cracked 6900es
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...new VGA BIOS w/+30MHz on GPUs; TridentX 2666 MHz w/tightened primary and tertiary timings...
> ...back-plates really do cost some memory speed per previous posts, but back-plates are part of the EK water-blocks on this setup...thinking about solutions (ie scuff the surface, mount extra fans?)


hit that right outta the park!









so - at 165, does the bench complete in like half the time of 82fps or does is it a time-based bench? (no really)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hit that right outta the park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so - at 165, does the bench complete in like half the time of 82fps or does is it a time-based bench? (no really)


...haven't put a stop-watch to it, but 'feels like an eternity' when pushing that hard







.since it gives you FPS, the length is likely the same, just measures how much more work / frames it pushes per second?


----------



## UNOE

That score with those clocks speeds still seems way to high. I don't know how you are breaking 150 FPS without 1300Mhz and 1800Mhz plus on memory.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> That score with those clocks speeds still seems way to high. I don't know how you are breaking 150 FPS without 1300Mhz and 1800Mhz plus on memory.


Don't take that score serious at all, the only reason why his score is even in the chart is because no one can prove he's using a method that's not stated in the allowed tweaks.. IMO, the person on the #1 line is *TSM106.*

Even though we fight on the forum all the time







, he really worked hard to push his GPU's to get that score, unlike _someone else_ running at 1200mhz







. TSM106 Beats my graphics score with his top SLI 7970's on 3dmark11 with basic 720p performance settings. But that guys 7990 can't do that with those clock speeds, and he knows it.

he's not fooling anyone here, we are all just silent because we don't have proof. I have proof that he uses tess settings to improve his score, but that's only on heaven 4.0 and not valley, he got busted before.

No wonder why he always screenshot on the first scene when it's dark.... Oh well, even if he didn't, he'll just say it's the image quality that's not good enough


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...haven't put a stop-watch to it, but 'feels like an eternity' when pushing that hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .since it gives you FPS, the length is likely the same, just measures how much more work / frames it pushes per second?


will have to try the stopwatch thing... just a curiosity.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Don't take that score serious at all, the only reason why his score is even in the chart is because no one can prove he's using a method that's not stated in the allowed tweaks.. IMO, the person on the #1 line is *TSM106.*
> 
> Even though we fight on the forum all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , he really worked hard to push his GPU's to get that score, unlike _someone else_ running at 1200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . TSM106 Beats my graphics score with his top SLI 7970's on 3dmark11 with basic 720p performance settings. But that guys 7990 can't do that with those clock speeds, and he knows it.
> 
> he's not fooling anyone here, we are all just silent because we don't have proof. I have proof that he uses tess settings to improve his score, but that's only on heaven 4.0 and not valley, he got busted before.
> 
> No wonder why he always screenshot on the first scene when it's dark.... Oh well, even if he didn't, he'll just say it's the image quality that's not good enough


edit: I misread that.

In the heaven thread, accidents happen. I usually run tess disabled too, & have run benches for OCN forgetting to enable it again. I just learned to check better when submitting, like he is now with all the 'busted' junk.


----------



## lilchronic

so joa didnt work hard to get the score he got? ......


----------



## MtheG

not sure if this counts, cards overclocked from factory by overclokers so just ran the benchmark using Extreme HD, looking at Aida64 it shows;clock 118mhz memory 1152, no software tweaks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so joa didnt work hard to get the score he got? ......thats bull


He did work, 7990s are freaks & tend to score better at lower clocks than 7970 cf, not just joa3d43's, look at the bot. 7970 cf at the same clocks can't keep up to the 7990s, 7970s need quite a bit more Mhz to match them.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so joa didnt work hard to get the score he got?


...tx lilchronic , indeed very hard









...for the sake of this thread, I'll give folks some extra info...won't affect the usual suspects one bit (never did before) but there are others who might have some technical questions I gladly answer


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.) My HWBot pages...if the 'Valley critics' would bother to check, you'll find a host of submissions with 'lower clocks' than the competition as clocks isn't everything: http://hwbot.org/user/joa3d43/ ...perhaps a really drastic example is this (check right-hand side column) is here: http://hwbot.org/submission/2389140_joa3d43_3dmark___cloud_gate_2x_radeon_hd_7970_x2_45534_marks ). I'm used to run lower CPU and GPU clocks against the competition

2.) There are those at 'Valley' who weren't happy with my 4x GTX670 scores either (at the time, they outscored every combo of 680s and 690s)...then I got the 7990s...some congratulated, while others didn't like the results at (stock max) 1100/1575, already at over 150FPs...then I got up to 1130 / 1625...then 1200 / 1670 etc...now with a new VID Bios at 1230 for the GPUs...I can probably go a lot faster if I add more volts and gain VRAM voltage control, never mind that my CPU can run 5250, just at temps I'm not comfortable with yet until I deal with an IHS issue, so for now I stay at 5125MHz

3.) There are a few other things on the technical side which are also important, ESPECIALLY when running 4 GPUs...to begin with, 7990s have been shown (ie Hardwareinfo) to outscore 7970s even when the former were running lower clocks in some benches...has to do with the on-PCB PCI lanes...Furthermore, if I would be running 4x 7970s on my board, it would be 16x 8x 8x 8x...but with the two 7990s (4 GPUs), I am actually running 16x 16x 16x 16x....at 5Ghz+, it makes a difference...

4.) A 3970X (and for that matter 3960X) has 3 extra MB of cache...for a memory-sensitive bench - especially with 4 GPUs - it makes a difference. NOW, I have been very, very lucky with my CPU, not only can it run Vantage P @ 5.125Ghz at low volts, it scores very high even with GPU clocks 80MHz BELOW what I used for the Valley run I posted today ( http://hwbot.org/submission/2413160_joa3d43_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_radeon_hd_7990_76244_marks ). Now, if you bother to check, you will find that not every 39xx CPU can even run DDR3 2400, this one does 'over DDR3 2666' - a huge advanatge, but not an unfair one. I think I have referenced enough HWBot prrof here, but if you check you will find that at the time of writing, this CPU holds the absolute memory speed record for Sandy-Es (3970x, 3960X and 3930Ks).

In the end, it is a combination of factors which comes together - that is what a bencher does...I probably have done over 300 Valley runs so far with two machines and 8 GPUs, and I like to think that I am far beyond the 'GPU clocks are the only thing' that matters attitude.

I can 'hardly wait' when I push things to 5250 MHz on the CPU and 1250+ on the GPUs...what will the usual suspects say then ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> He did work, 7990s are freaks & tend to score better at lower clocks than 7970 cf, not just joa3d43's, look at the bot. 7970 cf at the same clocks can't keep up to the 7990s, 7970s need quite a bit more Mhz to match them.


maybe i forgot to quote someone, but i agree i no joa3d43 worked hard to get those score's, and people calling him out saying he is a cheater, deserve a facepalm


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> maybe i forgot to quote someone, but i agree i no joa3d43 worked hard to get those score's, and people calling him out saying he is a cheater, deserve a facepalm


I just want to see his basic P 3d mark 11 VALID score. Maybe even throw in some game benchmarks to shut us up. If he can do that, then i'll take him serious, but if he can't then...







He should be truthful.


----------



## provost

Cheating sounds like a pretty strong allegation. He seems to post in a number of threads, and his posts tend to be on the mark without a lot of chest thumping that one would expect from someone being pretentious. And, why would anyone go through the trouble of cheating to post in a benchmark thread on this forum? I don't have 7990s, but plenty of people who bench a lot more than I do (ftw 420, etc) appear to vouch for him. So, why can't we extend a fellow ocn member the courtesy of the benefit of doubt?


----------



## lilchronic

anyway







i tried for a single card run today but i cant get it to run @x16 pci-e, i have a switch to turn off pci lane's on my mobo but it's not letting me run @ x16 only x8
do i have to physically remove the second card to get the first one to run @ x16?

1385/1847mhz


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried for a single card run today but i cant get it to run @x16 pci-e, i have a switch to turn off pci lane's on my mobo but it's not letting me run @ x16 only x8
> do i have to physically remove the second card to get the first one to run @ x16?
> 
> 1385/1847mhz


...probably yes - not sure about your board (I'm running ROG Asus), but there is an option in my Bios to 'force 16x' for the primary slot


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm having major throttling issues with Valley for some reason, anybody else? Using the 1.3V hack with the Engineering BIOS and my GPU usage refuses to stay above 90% dipping down into the 50's and 60's towards the end of the run which is of course killing my scores. I've easily beaten my old stock voltage score but am no where near Vega's 149 FPS and I know if I could get 90%+ usage throughout I could get close. Any ideas? Should I switch BIOS's? (I'm not running any LLC hacks yet btw)

EDIT - This is what I'm dealing with here and its driving me batty!



I highlighted the entire Valley run in the performance log and as you can see there are entire stages where the GPU usage drops to 50-60% and in this particular run GPU1 totally packs it in at about the 4/5 stage and throttles all the way down to less than 1100MHz and 30% usage! Any ideas would be appreciated. Btw, this is only happening in Valley as 3dmark11 and Firestrike are giving nice flat usage graphs...


----------



## Alatar

Try lowering the memory clocks?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My cards were running these memory clocks OK before the 1.3V hack with Precision (just no where near the core clocks)...


----------



## Alatar

Raising the core clocks causes the card to draw more power and produce more heat. Especially with extra voltage.

The memory OC might suffer from the heat or something else. So I'd still try it. Usually low GPU usage and fps in valley is a sign of unstable vram.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Heh, well lowering the clocks aren't going to do anything for my scores...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried for a single card run today but i cant get it to run @x16 pci-e, i have a switch to turn off pci lane's on my mobo but it's not letting me run @ x16 only x8
> do i have to physically remove the second card to get the first one to run @ x16?


Yes you have to remove the second card for the 1st one to run the full 16x


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Heh, well lowering the clocks aren't going to do anything for my scores...


Try boost free bios, and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Heh, well lowering the clocks aren't going to do anything for my scores...


give the svl7v3 bios a try? It's throttling for some reason... are any of the binary flags tripping? OV flag? Power flag? with this mod, the cards are drawing a lot more power - almost maxing out my 1200W PSU.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> give the svl7v3 bios a try? It's throttling for some reason... are any of the binary flags tripping? OV flag? Power flag? with this mod, the cards are drawing a lot more power - almost maxing out my 1200W PSU.


...not sure if that's the issue in this instance, but my 4x GTX 670 + oc'ed 3970X were hitting the PSU (1200w) limit, with some '117 BSODs'...once I upgraded to twin PSUs (total of 2050w), that didn't happen anymore...and I could magically increase GPU clocks w/o other changes.

...the twin 7990s w/custom BIOS / volts / Powertune wattage draw well over 1200 watts (likely more), and that is before the 400w plus of the 3970X at 5.1+ G


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not sure if that's the issue in this instance, but my 4x GTX 670 + oc'ed 3970X were hitting the PSU (1200w) limit, with some '117 BSODs'...once I upgraded to twin PSUs (total of 2050w), that didn't happen anymore...and I could magically increase GPU clocks w/o other changes.
> 
> ...the twin 7990s w/custom BIOS / volts / Powertune wattage draw well over 1200 watts (likely more), and that is before the 400w plus of the 3970X at 5.1+ G


With sli titans and 5.0 on my 3930k i was drawing over 1200W at tihe psu plug. I'll try 2 psu's as soon as a part arrives. Posted some numbers:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/750#post_20755412


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm having major throttling issues with Valley for some reason, anybody else? Using the 1.3V hack with the Engineering BIOS and my GPU usage refuses to stay above 90% dipping down into the 50's and 60's towards the end of the run which is of course killing my scores. I've easily beaten my old stock voltage score but am no where near Vega's 149 FPS and I know if I could get 90%+ usage throughout I could get close. Any ideas? Should I switch BIOS's? (I'm not running any LLC hacks yet btw)
> 
> EDIT - This is what I'm dealing with here and its driving me batty!
> 
> I highlighted the entire Valley run in the performance log and as you can see there are entire stages where the GPU usage drops to 50-60% and in this particular run GPU1 totally packs it in at about the 4/5 stage and throttles all the way down to less than 1100MHz and 30% usage! Any ideas would be appreciated. Btw, this is only happening in Valley as 3dmark11 and Firestrike are giving nice flat usage graphs...


It will happen to any gpu to throttling like that. You are give the GPU more voltage but you still limited to it. So samething happen when you want to hit the gas when you have a car with empty tank you will throttle down. More voltage requires more power to be distributed.


----------



## sugarhell

SO that joad guy can run a bunch of valley runs but he cant do a single valitaed 3dm or heaven but this time with tess.
And also how is possible a 7990 to win a 7970 cf when they use the same freaking chip?? I think some people should stop talking nonsenses because they want to protect some guys.

So to win a 7990 chip you need a tahiti at 250 mhz+ more or less. So these 7990s use gk110 or something.

By the way 7990 is nothing special just binned chip with 85+% asic quality.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> SO that joad guy can run a bunch of valley runs but he cant do a single valitaed 3dm or heaven but this time with tess.
> And also how is possible a 7990 to win a 7970 cf when they use the same freaking chip?? I think some people should stop talking nonsenses because they want to protect some guys.
> 
> So to win a 7990 chip you need a tahiti at 250 mhz+ more or less. So these 7990s use gk110 or something.
> 
> By the way 7990 is nothing special just binned chip with 85+% asic quality.


I don't know about any of that, but I do have a hard time believing that a 7990 is faster than a pair of 7970's. Something seems fishy, but I am no expert by any means.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> SO that joad guy can run a bunch of valley runs but he cant do a single valitaed 3dm or heaven but this time with tess.
> *I think some people should stop talking nonsense because they want to protect some guys.*


Exactly what i was thinking.









You don't have to be an expert to know fake when you see it. It's shocking that anyone that has benchmarking experience would support that score. At first, i did not say anything because there was no concrete "proof". But the fact that he still posts these scores and is even proud of it is astonishing, and sad at the same time







.

The second 7990 Aries II Quadfire on the Chart was clocked at *1266Mhz (core)/ 1780Mhz (mem)* and still got *154.7 FPS*.



So....

*JOA3d43 ---3970X, 2x HD 7990 Quadfire 1230MHz/1665MHz --- FPS: 165.6

Darocket ---3960X, 2x HD 7990 Quadfire 1266Mhz/1780Mhz --- FPS: 154.7*

*JOa3d43:
*
*2.9%* Lesser Core clock

*6.9%* Lesser Memory clock

*7.0%* Higher FPS

Yeah right...







.

Look at his Unigine 4.0 Rocks









*His Rocks.*



*My Beautiful rocks.*











To those saying _*"He did not know tess was off, and he was not cheating"*_, look HERE, he has a post defending his Heaven 4.0 run". But *CDMAN* won't add him to the chart because anyone that looks at those rocks and says, *"Oh, they look normal to me"* must be high on something











Stop Mis-leading people... It's not nice


----------



## rdr09

Yungbenny, you need to water your grass. lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Yungbenny, you need to water your grass. lol


lol i do ...


----------



## lilchronic

so i was just looking @ darocket score post# 3259 and apperently he is running a stock sb-e because he never said what his cpu is at and memory @ 2133mhz.
cmon joa is running 3970x @ 5.2 ghz with 2666mhz ram his system is TWEAKED!


----------



## skupples

No one else has a 3970x @ 5.2+ w/ 2666mem clocked to compare with his in this thread. Go over to hwbot, maybe he has more competition over there.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *so i was just looking @ darocket score post# 3259 and apperently he is running a stock sb-e because he never said what his cpu is at and memory @ 2133mhz.*
> cmon joa is running 3970x @ 5.2 ghz with 2666mhz ram his system is TWEAKED!


hahaha, so the fact that he did not state his processor in his post means he is running at stock right?







. One does not simply overclock their GPU and run their processor at stock speed. Especially someone with a water-cooled 3960x and Quadfire Ares II 7990.

He has his processor Overclocked, and if you look at his previous posts, you'll see he had his processor at 5GHZ at one time.



CLICK HERE

His 3dMark 11 score even shows that his processor is at a max turbo of 4.8Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6310271

There's no point in defending Mr Joad's score







.


----------



## skupples

They should makea new thread simply for debating Joab's scores.


----------



## lilchronic

lol a cpu-z shot at 5ghz big whoop i can get a cpu screen shot @ 5.4ghz

the point is that his system is no where near the clocks joa is running.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> a cpu-z shot a 5ghz big whoop i can get a cpu screen shot @ 5.4ghz
> 
> the point is that his system is no where near the clocks joa is running.


No near? You mean 5ghz against 5.2? Try with your system too. 4,8 vs 5 ghz. See the 50 fps difference there with 200 mhz more.

Valley is just 100% gpu dependent


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I just want to see his basic P 3d mark 11 VALID score. Maybe even throw in some game benchmarks to shut us up. If he can do that, then i'll take him serious, but if he can't then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be truthful.


Some nice research I now believe there is some truth with the evidence you provided I just don't like blind accusations.
But there is more to just I forgot to turn tess back on as it has extreme HD preset so if it were a genuine mistake wouldn't it say custom preset?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> No near? You mean 5ghz against 5.2? Try with your system too. 4,8 vs 5 ghz. See the 50 fps difference there with 200 mhz more.
> 
> Valley is just 100% gpu dependent


when you're running 4gpus it plays a big role

and from 4.8 to 5.2 ghz and ram from 2133 to 2666mhz
while pushing 4 gpu's it's very possible to see that gain in fps
maybe not 50 but 5-10fps


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when you're running 4gpus it plays a big role


No on valley. On my bitcoin machine a 4.5 ghz sbe is enough for 100% gpu usage on 4 7970s. A 5ghz sbe probably will give you 2 fps more.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hahaha, so the fact that he did not state his processor in his post means he is running at stock right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One does not simply overclock their GPU and run their processor at stock speed. Especially someone with a water-cooled 3960x and Quadfire Ares II 7990.
> 
> He has his processor Overclocked, and if you look at his previous posts, you'll see he had his processor at 5GHZ at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> His 3dMark 11 score even shows that his processor is at a max turbo of 4.8Ghz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6310271
> 
> There's no point in defending Mr Joad's score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No point in defending it when all you can do is say "it isn't right. I can't say why or anything so I will just point to his first post ever in the heaven thread where he screwed up. He has never been accused anywhere else including hwbot where they watch pretty good for cheats & know how to spot them, but he beat other peoples scores so must be cheating somehow'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> No near? You mean 5ghz against 5.2? Try with your system too. 4,8 vs 5 ghz. See the 50 fps difference there with 200 mhz more.
> 
> Valley is just 100% gpu dependent


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> No on valley. On my bitcoin machine a 4.5 ghz sbe is enough for 100% gpu usage on 4 7970s. A 5ghz sbe probably will give you 2 fps more.


It is the most gpu dependent but still not quite 100% (pretty close with single gpu though), especially when it comes to multi-gpu configs, that has been shown in this thread before.


----------



## sugarhell

So you agree a 5ghz vs 5.2 shows almost no difference on valley


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> So you agree a 5ghz vs 5.2 shows almost no difference on valley


yeah wth a single card. not in sli or quad sli


----------



## Alatar

The people in this thread would lose their minds if they participated in benching over at hwbot.

It's called efficiency, not cheating. You can't brute force good scores with just high clocks.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The people in this thread would lose their minds if they participated in benching over at hwbot.
> 
> It's called efficiency, not cheating. You can't brute force good scores with just high clocks.


So you say the tsm score at 1350+ + 5ghz sbe is not brute force? And it actually lose from 1260 mhz 7990s?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The people in this thread would lose their minds if they participated in benching over at hwbot.
> 
> It's called efficiency, not cheating. You can't brute force good scores with just high clocks.


This, haswell 5ghz 32m challenge would be mind = blown for most when they see there over a minute from Andre


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> So you say the tsm score at 1350+ + 5ghz sbe is not brute force? And it actually lose from 1260 mhz 7990s?


It is brute force, the system may not have been tuned as well, & with 4x gpus the rest of the system does make some difference.

7990s score better clock for clock than 7970s, need more than 100mhz extra on the 7970s to keep up, & joa isn't just brute force. He spends a lot of time testing settings & fine tuning, he probably has 100 hours + just tweaking out the system memory for the best efficiency.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The people in this thread would lose their minds if they participated in benching over at hwbot.
> 
> It's called efficiency, not cheating. You can't brute force good scores with just high clocks.


Yeah maybe, but this is not hwbot and it is funny how all the Classified guys are brute forcing the hell out of Valley to get their awesome scores. Just saying.

And FYI, I am not one to jump the gun on anyone cheating, but that guys scores just seem suspect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is brute force, the system may not have been tuned as well, & with 4x gpus the rest of the system does make some difference.
> 
> 7990s score better clock for clock than 7970s, need more than 100mhz extra on the 7970s to keep up, & joa isn't just brute force. He spends a lot of time testing settings & fine tuning, he probably has 100 hours + just tweaking out the system memory for the best efficiency.


That seems strange. Never heard of a dual gpu card outdoing a pair of single cards using the same gpus???

And the difference in scores seems rather extreme, but again I am no professional bencher so...


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is brute force, the system may not have been tuned as well, & with 4x gpus the rest of the system does make some difference.
> 
> 7990s score better clock for clock than 7970s, need more than 100mhz extra on the 7970s to keep up, & joa isn't just brute force. He spends a lot of time testing settings & fine tuning, he probably has 100 hours + just tweaking out the system memory for the best efficiency.


SO you are saying that a 7990 has higher ipc than a 7970? Its the same chip thats nonsense

Also their 3dmark11

Joad no tess=tsm 3dmark with tess.

Maybe if 7990 use a cut down gk110


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> SO you are saying that a 7990 has higher ipc than a 7970? Its the same chip thats nonsense
> 
> Also their 3dmark11
> 
> Joad no tess=tsm 3dmark with tess.
> 
> Maybe if 7990 use a cut down gk110


You're stuck in this world where only clocks and IPC exist when in reality those do not guarantee a great score at all, especially with multi GPU systems.

Again, good efficiency is a must if you want a good score. High clocks aren't enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> This, haswell 5ghz 32m challenge would be mind = blown for most when they see there over a minute from Andre


This, I'd love to see Andre or someone else like him come and make a score on some popular OCN threads....


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You're stuck in this world where only clocks and IPC exist when in reality those do not guarantee a great score at all, especially with multi GPU systems.
> 
> Again, good efficiency is a must if you want a good score. High clocks aren't enough.
> This, I'd love to see Andre or someone else like him come and make a score on some popular OCN threads....


I am asking for a validated 3dmark and heaven but no answer


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I am asking for a validated 3dmark and heaven but no answer


You are asking for different benches with different tweaks and tricks.

Just because I can get a good vantage score doesn't mean I will get a good aquamark score.

Joa3d43 scoring higher does not mean that his hardware is faster, just that it works with the software in a more efficient way.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> SO you are saying that a 7990 has higher ipc than a 7970? Its the same chip thats nonsense
> 
> Also their 3dmark11
> 
> Joad no tess=tsm 3dmark with tess.
> 
> Maybe if 7990 use a cut down gk110


I can't explain why, in the past 2 x single gpu normally outperforms the dual gpu variants, it's half the reason I never look at dual gpus anymore.

But have a look at the bot comparing single 7990 to 2 x 7970, the 7990s are scoring higher than 7970s clock for clock. The 7970s need higher mhz to keep up.


----------



## tsm106

Right let's see. So he's so masterful at tweaking and such he is no where to be seen on validated 3dm scoring in HOF with his super 7990's. And he's so awesome at tweaking that he didn't know he manually went into the driver and lowered tess factor in his heaven submission. As further proof to this, he went back in after and this time totally disabled tess instead of his previous run at 2x-4x factor, to show what his rig is like with no tess. There's a clear break in reality here folks.

And he must be so super at tweaking that us peons have no clue, but one thing is clear. WE DON'T RUN FROM PROVING LEGITIMACY. What's the hold up FTW? Where are these 3dm and heaven runs you promised weeks, months ago?????

ANd for the RECORD, there is a cheat out there that RBBY258 wrote that is undetectable. For all those that think things are kosher, think again. The only way we can trace it is by running exact clocks and comparing with hack and without. Gee, I wonder why that thread with the hack tool got deleted huh...?


----------



## lilchronic

nvm ...ool


----------



## Yungbenny911

So what if i submitted this score? How would you guys prove that i am cheating with my single 770 at 1306Mhz? *Alatar and FTW*?



See where we are getting at? The only way to know is to compare with other people with similar Clock speeds. If it's too good to be true, IT IS FAKE!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> So what if i submitted this score? How would you guys prove that i am cheating with my single 770 at 1306Mhz? *Alatar and FTW*?


Probably by pointing out that at that point of the bench you should have around 60% higher fps than your final average.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Probably by pointing out that at that point of the bench you should have around 60% higher fps than your final average.


what???? so that should of made his score worse...... think im confused

and thats a tough one benny not quite sure how you got that score


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what????


I was just telling him how it's easy to tell that he used a photoshopped screen or something. At that particular point in the bench his current fps is only 15% higher than his average from the bench run. The number should be ~60%.

That's a big glaring fault. Not something people have been able to point out about joan. It's either "herp derp clocks are everything" or "He once had invalid settings in heaven so everything he does is invalid".


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Right let's see. So he's so masterful at tweaking and such he is no where to be seen on validated 3dm scoring in HOF with his super 7990's. And he's so awesome at tweaking that he didn't know he manually went into the driver and lowered tess factor in his heaven submission. As further proof to this, he went back in after and this time totally disabled tess instead of his previous run at 2x-4x factor, to show what his rig is like with no tess. There's a clear break in reality here folks.
> 
> And he must be so super at tweaking that us peons have no clue, but one thing is clear. WE DON'T RUN FROM PROVING LEGITIMACY. What's the hold up FTW? Where are these 3dm and heaven runs you promised weeks, months ago?????
> 
> ANd for the RECORD, there is a cheat out there that RBBY258 wrote that is undetectable. For all those that think things are kosher, think again. The only way we can trace it is by running exact clocks and comparing with hack and without. Gee, I wonder why that thread with the hack tool got deleted huh...?


As far as validated, he is an hwbot bencher. How often do you see me run something that could be validated at futuremark on AMD? Once when i left it enabled by accident.
Futuremark valid is a waste of time at max clocks with hwbot in mind. He is on water so shouldn't be much hassle to do it anyway, this is true.

I didn't promise the benchies, I promised i would pass the message on that if he wants to try to clear things up to run them all showing valid. I haven't seen them either.

I looked at valley with rbby's valley tool & without (had never been used on the OS done without), at least with single gpu it really didn't seem to make a difference in scores.

It almost all comes back to that heaven score, he screwed up with posting that more than he thought, not just invalid for the thread, but haunting him with everything else now. Nobody can show anything that might mean cheating here, just looking at the first time he tried running heaven 4.0 & made a mess of it, then point fingers.
He shouldn't run from proving legitimacy (even though everything but that heaven run is legitimate), but accusations of cheating should also be backed up by more than pointing at a single benchmark that had the wrong settings (did he do it on purpose, forgot something, driver issues, simple accident moving the slider?).
It isn't like photoshopping or stealing screens. Mistakes can happen & since he hasn't been accused anywhere else, it can be just a mistake.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I was just telling him how it's easy to tell that he used a photoshopped screen or something. At that particular point in the bench his current fps is only 15% higher than his average from the bench run. The number should be ~60%.
> 
> That's a big glaring fault. Not something people have been able to point out about joan. It's either "herp derp clocks are everything" or "He once had invalid settings in heaven so everything he does is invalid".


i see now










@ youngbenny how did you get that score photoshop? or rbby's tool?

honestly i always thought a 770 was capable of 60+ fps since my 670 gets 55fps @ 1385/1840


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i see now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ youngbenny how did you get that score photoshop? or rbby's tool?
> 
> honestly i always thought a 770 was capable of 60+ fps since my 670 gets 55fps @ 1385/1840


I used rbby's tool, not photoshop


----------



## Jpmboy

Guys, leave policing the bench to the OP and Mods... Let's not repeat the debacle that cost us a good OCNer.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys, leave policing the bench to the OP and Mods... Let's not repeat the debacle that cost us a good OCNer.


Agree with Jpmboy.
Enough with the cheating rubbish, let's get some 1.3V+ Titan action in here


----------



## Joa3d43

*Enough is enough...*

While I don't really have the time, I have drafted this summary response...hopefully it helps put an end to all the speculation and the Valley thread can return to a 'normal friendly competition' status !

First off, a quick *thank you* for those folks who have been trying to show their support for me with rational arguments - and seem to get the same treatment I got. This seems to be as much an argument between 'hwbot benchers' and those who don't know anything about it and think that efficiency doesn't matter, just GPU clocks.

Next, there are a few individuals here who should re-read OCN's TOS and stop harassing folks who beat them fair and square. This thread has really suffered even before my high scores - it started with the 'tweaks' discussion back in May.

And I now have had 3 months plus of this kind of attacks...Further, a rather more personal comment I held back until now. While this discussion is raging on, I had both parents in the hospital over 4000km away. I just buried one of them, flying over 8000km round trip in 25 hrs, with a funeral in the middle, so I don't have all the time in the world to 'drop everything' and deal with yet the latest 'do this now or else you confirm you're cheated' Valley crap.

I also mention this because when my high scores first became an issue and before most of you even know- I was pm'ed by the then thread master out of the blue who was just one position up from me and my at the time 4x 670s in the front table stating s.th. like 'if you beat my scores with tweaks, I close the thread'.

I found this *bewildering,* not least as said person had placed said-same tweaks in the *OP*. However, with all the other things going on, *I did not go back* to Valley once it had broken open - I had far bigger worries.

*HOWEVER*, *unbelievably,* my emails accounts would have PMs from some Valley folk pursuing and harassing me FOR OVER A MONTH in 'round 1' at this critical personal time...when I needed email access at the airport for medical, legal and other business things re the situation I described, guess what would pop in. 'Disgusting' does not begin to describe it...


Spoiler: Part 1 Warning: Spoiler!



I am an executive in the SaaS software business, which always and exclusively involves our own hosting hardware...I entered this business after 'getting into PCs and overclocking' about 20 years ago. In the meantime, we have gone international and with all my business and personal experience that spans several different continents, I am afraid I know how the rest of the lives of some of the folks here will turn out given the behaviour they demonstrate here just because they think they are anonymous - I feel sorry for you.

I can however not apologize for having to decades worth of OC experience, including with large-scale systems that have s.th. like 4096GB memory on board. By necessity, I have become an expert on glue-logic and sub-systems (ie memory), and how software interacts with it. All that said, it wasn't until late last year that I joined OCN and not until February of this year that I started to compete at HWBot (I had competed decades back but not HWBot).

Now, to all those 'critics' out there, the HWBot link http://hwbot.org/user/joa3d43/ I provided again just now (just like yesterday, and a few months back) in fact has over 100 submissions using two mobos, two processors (one CPU has benched over 5.3GHz, the other at 5.250GHz) and and two types of GPUs...(a total of 8). I hold records with a single card, dual cards, tri and quad-SLI/ CF, including a serious tally of world-record points.

I don't see you giving evidence of over 100 submissions, ranging from 3D Vantage to 3d2001, 03, 05, 06 and so on. But the way you operate, I could give a hundred submissions, but you wanted 101 and 'thus I must be guilty'.





Spoiler: Part 2 Warning: Spoiler!



When Valley folks couldn't prove that I was cheating somehow (you can't prove it because I am not), the great 'hunt' started. Going outside 'Valley' to prove your claim in Valley tells me all about your desperation. but for the sake if argument, let's take my 3d11 posting. There are several 3D11 threads at OCN, including those which have a front table and OP with certain requirements. I did not post that specific result at those there as it is an HWBot run...some of you saw fit recently to pursue me even there and place your derogatory comments - even though it was an HWbot run and marked as such. Others then would advise you of your mistake, but you persist anyways.

HWBot is sort of like the Olympics - different disciplines, each with a 'rules page' of what is and is not allowed - it would take you less than a minute to check before you send your offensive posts. 3D11 is no exception, and tess mods are allowed, just as LOD mods for the NVidia folks. When I compete, say in the '100 meter butterfly swim', I stick to the rules of that specific competition - you on the other hand attack me because I didn't do the '100 meter breast stroke' for you. You claim my 3D11 run was 'not valid'...of course it is. HWBot has a lot of tough competitors and a fairly well developed checks-and-balance process.

Next, the infamous 'Heaven 4 run'. For Valley, I have done several hundred runs and know it well. And Valley does not (or not yet) have a HWBot discipline - but Heaven does, and I have submitted tons of Heaven runs there, noting that the HWBot version has a 'software wrapper' that controls your settings. For OCN's Heaven 4 thread, I however have made only one single run - the one some complain about here (? - btw once more:, this is 'Valley' not 'Heaven 4'), but others are fine with.

That one and only run was done the very first day I had picked up my 7990s. I pulled out the 4x GTX 670s, plugged in the two 7990s (one with an Ares2 BIOS on one channel just to see) and did a few test runs after I installed CCC 13.6B2 drivers. I couldn't get HWBot Heaven to run at all (which should have be a clue), and Valley crashed, so I tried 'Heaven 4'. It ran - very well actually - so half-way through I aborted, clocked up the CPU to 5.2, tightened the memory and maxed the GPUs out with what I could do with the stock Gigabyte software (remember- this is day one of owning those after only having worked with NVidia in recent generations).

I then put aside the result for a few days before posting it. In the meantime, I kept on having difficulties with other 3D benches and the two 7990s - until I finally clued in that I should uninstall all the various NVidia drivers and services that were still running from the 4x 670s. So I uninstalled the NVidia drivers and services and rebooted...but now I was getting a little white error notice when starting 3D apps, something about Microsoft D3xxx.dll. Furthermore, PrecisionX which I had used for the 4x 670s was still running, and its fan profile was for some reason overriding the 7990s' control software.

It was only then that I decided to do a 'fresh Win 7 install', cleaning everything out...I don't know how many times the very critics here suggest the same thing in other threads. Once I finished the re-install, I re-installed the CCC 13.6B2 and Valley, HWBot Heaven et al ran fine. After I posted my first few Valley runs (and also after loading other 7990 control softwares like MSI AB), my scores started to improve at Valley - and the 'Valley Team' became ever more offensive - even though my 4x GTX 670s (a completely different animal) had already outscored every combo of 680s and 690s - for those who have visited this thread for a while, you may recall scores of the 4x GTX 670s that rivalled some tri-SLI Titans (before their BIOs mods etc). Tess doesn't play a role in Valley to my knowledge anyways, apart from being allowed in the OP in the first place, and with 670s, tess is also an issue?

Now, anyone who has some experience with computer systems and sees a machine with different GPUs putting up high scores will normally conclude that it must be the rest of the system, ie subsystems, which has a great impact as other major components changed.

In any case, a few days after all that, I remembered my Heaven 4 run and posted it - my only sub there - ever. Even then I had difficulties as my screenshots would not load...wrong file type and too big. For some reason, on the machine in question, Heaven 4 runs only save as 6 - 7 MB 'tga' files...and when I open them at 1080p, they scale down to 60% for full-screen. So I use an old (MicroGrafX) app to shrink and convert them to jpeg. For the record, in subsequent private PMs, I have shown a good quarter of Heaven 4 screenies which look very similar...and in any case, the Heaven 4 thread master reviewed it and accepted it. It was not until he had exposed to messages from the usual suspects that he decided to take them off again - I know that I am more than welcome to repost there any time I want to, I am certainly not barred from anything. That said, my Heaven 4 screenies are a bit odd looking, though I added a 'no-tess' run for comparison (after folks I cliamed I had run no-tess and thus I proved them wrong) and added it into the same post.

If I would be worried about that Heaven 4 sub in some way, I would have long changed it since June - but I leave it there, presumably to the delight of the critics here because I am not concerned about it - as I explained, I normally don't do benches at OCN that are available at HWBot in the first place.

Furthermore, I really do think there was all kinds of stuff going on on 'day 1' of just plopping the 2x 7990 into the system set up for the 670s. Why else would I get an error message for AMD 3D apps when I uninstalled the NVidia drivers and services ? Why else would PrecisionX apply some 670 settings to the 7990s ?

Because I am not entirely sure what happened on the first day, I have made no further argument out of it, but I am sure getting tired of this crowd here suspecting some sort of 'cover up'. You may not believe me but when I did that run, I was not even entirely sure what 'tess' was as things were all on 'application setting'. Only when I was asked to add a no-tess run after (which I did) did I muck about with it (again Heaven HWBot does not have that issue).





Spoiler: Part 3 Warning: Spoiler!



It also troubles me that the 'usual suspects' have attacked others, such as the new thread master at Valley, as a 'liar' for posting my more recent Valley runs. As I had already stated, I provided multiple runs (!) and other back-up inof (!) in a pm to him as well as two mods here given the giant previous mess in this thread !!! Only then did he load it. I since then have posted to more (higher) results, not least as I was able to get my Sandy-E to run 2666MHz memory.

What folks here don't know is that there was further PMs behind the scene, as some mods were genuinely interested in accommodating some of the critics who had otherwise contributed a lot - as such, FtW contaced me for some 'AA / no-AA' runs @ Valley.

Neither he nor I really did have an easy time to turn it off at various spots, but I finally managed to do it - providing FtW with 5 Ghz 'control' runs (the early days of the 2666MHz memory which was them still running stock - not anymore ;-) FtW has those 5 GHz comparative runs.

I add that I did provide those somewhat reluctantly because of the personal situation / time pressures I described above, but in the interest of 'Valley, I went ahead with it - even though I predicted (and was proven correct since then) that no matter what other runs I do, it will never be enough. Personally, I think someone pointing to over a hundred verified submissions in various disciplines at HWBot should be enough, but that's just me...

...there is a lot of other *nonsense* floating around in the latest Valley posts...let's start with the 7990s. I already mentioned that they run 16x 16x 16x 16x on my RIVE mobo, not the 16x 8x 8x 8x 4x 7970 in CF would require. At 5.1 - 5.25 GHz on a 6-core Sandy-E when you are trying to minimize bottle-necking by the CPU and maximizing throughput to the GPUs for their maximum usage, it makes a difference (as does 2666mem, or even better 2666mem with tightened timings).

Ditto for running a total of *2050watts* PSUs for that system. FtW and others have also already - on multiple occasions - pointed out that at the bot, 7990s beat 7970 CFs regularly, even when the 7990s run lower clocks...a lot has to do with the on-PCB dedicated PCIe lanes and the latest, low-latency control chips...running a pair of those thus gives you 16x 16x 16x 16x on top of everything else with 2 cards...and apart from the bot, there are other tests (Hardware info) that show 7990s beating CF 7970 GHz edition even with lower clocks (Heaven 4 extreme is one example they gave).

Next, I have seen comments here (and by the same posters in other threads) that ALL 7990s all have high ASIC values, 70+ min. *ABSOLUTE NONSENSE* by those who don't actually own them. My 2x 7990 4x GPU ASIC values range from 59% to 67% or so - and I like it that way as I have been hunting for - and recently found - the ability to have UNLIMITED GPU voltage control in the BIOS...you want lower ASIC values for higher-v overclocks, not the other way around, as also stated by an AMD engineer in other threads on this.

My latest run - the 165.6 FPS one - came after I had worked with a BIOS specialist at another site and acted as beta tester to get control of the VRM section of 7990s which are utterly different (and IMO nicer) than 7970s as they use multi-phase Volterras. My 165.6 FPS run was *just another iteration* in a lot of time, dollars and efforts I invested in getting the 7990s to run at their full potential. They are also water-cooled with a dedicated loop that has 880mm x 60 mm rads JUST for the two 7990s, along with two high-flow pumps.

The new BIOS - still a beta with a few bugs - has nevertheless other special settings, including a PowerTune level of 'above 50%" and a wattage max number currently set to more than 2 1/2 that of stock per GPU...shortly, another version I will test for the author will have VRAM voltage control as well. So please, if you don't know anything about 7990s in general or own them, much less these uniquely prepped ones, don't make statements in public which don't apply...this was A LOT of work, not just on the GPUs but making sure they have ample power (per twin PSUs) and all that.

FtW for example knows all this as he has been trying to help me as I kept on bugging him about extra MSI AB control help...he also knows about the *hundreds of hours I spent fine-tuning the system memory,* and he is no fool (just like the other mods who spoke out here) when they see an Intel XTU sub at 'only' 5.125G which is at 1548 already...s.th like 15th worldwide on any kind of Hexacore, including super-cooled ones...this is about *efficiency* vs sheer brute speed...the latter which is yet to come from me on this system, but only AFTER I bring all other sub-systems to their max, and take care of an IHS issue...

...by that I mean that my CPU not only has an extremely unusual IMC (current world-record holder @ HWBot for memory frequency for 3970x, 3960x and 3930k hexacore Sandy-Es), I can also run strap125 / 5250GHz with ease at about 1.55v and VCCSA and VTT at 1.2v (their max I'm comfy with on short runs).

The problem is simply that the IHS is extremely concave - more so than any other CPU I have ever encountered in 20 years - and my 'normal' application of liquid metal tim CL-U won't work right, even when painted on double-sided....so for now, I have 'a lot of MX4' in there, helping up to 5.125GHz with another CPU-only massive w-c loop.

The solution will be a major lapping of the IHS with up to 2000 grid paper - but I only got this C$1100 CPU back in March or so, and wiping out stuff important for warranty and such is not an entirely easy decision, especially as I am interested in 4960X if I can find one that exceeds the 3970X's great performance.

But these will be my next steps at Valley - a further updated VID BIOS (this time up to 1.375v though there is no soft limit, just what the VRM and GPUs can handle), and the final speed step to 5250 (which I already have run on shorter test runs which is why I know that temps go above 85C until I fix the IHS).

In closing, this is not the 1st time that I have spent a lot of time drafting something like this. The Valley thread has been damaged by a few individuals for many months now who should stop doing that - and I certainly have the right to tell you to 'cease and desist' with any further insults, attempts to discredit honestly-achieved results, calling 'cheating' and all such unacceptable methods.

Furthermore, when you have a question on Valley, stick to Valley, not your (utterly false) conclusions on other threads, ie perfectly legit 3D11 postings. That is just a cheap high-school trick to amass as many doubts about someone's performance here as you can so that you can argue 'plenty more evidence'...repeating a wrong 15 times doesn't make it anymore right.

The saddest part is that there are some among this group I used to have a lot of respect for, give their technical achievements - but you see fit to destroy your own reputation with this nonsense.



To the rest of you folks, I am sorry you have to witness all this, I am open to answer rational, calmly posted technical questions. To the folks *who have been defending me - thank you.*


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

The thread crapping stops now. OCN is not a bullying playground, got it? If I see another person trolling or being very disrespectful to another member of this forum, I won't hesitate to start issuing infractions/warnings.
Your choice really.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just wish I could get my Valley runs to stop throttling on my crappy Titan. I swear, my good one is awesome but my bad one (the Signature no less) is such a dog...


----------



## szeged

are the signatures binned any higher than the other titans? i thought the 50 price tag over the superclocked was for the shirt and mousepad lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep the Signature is just a marketing gimmick. I just made the point because its somewhat ironic (and actually it always seems to turn out that way that the basic version ends up being a better card than the gussied up version)...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Agree with Jpmboy.
> Enough with the cheating rubbish, let's get some 1.3V+ Titan action in here


The talk about 7990's vs 7970's wouldn't even be a topic if the 4-way SLI profile wasn't broken for NVIDIA.









MX I will replace my 3-way score with my 2-way score until I can get my power situation resolved. 3 highly overclocked Titan's shutting down a NEX 1500 is some serious power draw.











CallsignVega --- 3960X @ 5.2 GHz --- 2x Titan 1280MHz/3802MHz --- FPS: 149.8 --- SCORE: 6267


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just wish I could get my Valley runs to stop throttling on my crappy Titan. I swear, my good one is awesome but my bad one (the Signature no less) is such a dog...


i kinda feel you're pain about the throttling, but my card only throttles in firestrike with extreme presets. so it's not too bad







it used to be worse before i got water blocks for them.
my second card never throttles and power target is always 10 - 20% lower than the first card


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The talk about 7990's vs 7970's wouldn't even be a topic if the 4-way SLI profile wasn't broken for NVIDIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX I will replace my 3-way score with my 2-way score until I can get my power situation resolved. 3 highly overclocked Titan's shutting down a NEX 1500 is some serious power draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X @ 5.2 GHz --- 2x Titan 1280MHz/3802MHz --- FPS: 149.8 --- SCORE: 6267


...great SLI score







...was wondering when PSU issues would hit the Titan / 780 folks using 1.3v or more and 3+ GPUs. When I ran into PSU limits (1200w) and also ended up melting (!) a molex for the 4th card, I got the item below and added in a second one (850w) for a total of over 2000w...FrozenCPU carries these LianLi 24pin splitters...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i kinda feel you're pain about the throttling, but my card only throttles in firestrike with extreme presets. so it's not too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it used to be worse before i got water blocks for them.
> my second card never throttles and power target is always 10 - 20% lower than the first card


Eh, it seems I got much bigger problems now. Computer locked up and now refuses to POST after trying 1293MHz in 3dmark11. Tried all the usual stuff (CMOS, BIOS switch, individually testing each Titan via the PCIE lane switches) but to no avail. The debug code it hangs on is "02" which means"ap initialization before microcode loading" which I've never heard of before. Looking around on the net I've seen people say it could be the PSU or the board itself. Anybody got any ideas...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Eh, it seems I got much bigger problems now. Computer locked up and now refuses to POST after trying 1293MHz in 3dmark11. Tried all the usual stuff (CMOS, BIOS switch, individually testing each Titan via the PCIE lane switches) but to no avail. The debug code it hangs on is "02" which means"ap initialization before microcode loading" which I've never heard of before. Looking around on the net I've seen people say it could be the PSU or the board itself. Anybody got any ideas...


Just unplug the whole thing and take out the bios battery. Then let it sit for an hour or two.

Had some posting problems with the RIVE in the past. Even went as far a to swap the BIOS chips at some point haha.

02 doesn't sound anything GPU related though.


----------



## Marc79

Marc79 <> 4770k @3.5GHz <> Evga 660 SC Sli stock <> Avg Fps 59.3 <> Score: 2479


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *Enough is enough...*
> First off, a quick *thank you* for those folks who have been trying to show their support for me with rational arguments - and seem to get the same treatment I got. This seems to be as much an argument between 'hwbot benchers' and those who don't know anything about it and think that efficiency doesn't matter, just GPU clocks.
> To the rest of you folks, I am sorry you have to witness all this, I am open to answer rational, calmly posted technical questions. To the folks *who have been defending me - thank you.*


Thanks for the heads up +1 for your reply and tips on efficiency, it takes Benching to a whole new level I never knew about.
I will be honest I thought Yungbenny was somehow using some kind of exploit because we have near identical systems and I couldn't even get near his valley score by Using Brute force, then the whole windows8 exploit was exposed ha I thought I know how you are beating me, still I had no proof so I just took his word for it not wanting to throw a false accusation without any undeniable proof.
I then realized that I hadn't done the allowed tweaks posted in the first page and I also got some 2400Mhz ram and what do you know first run I smashed his score out the window







. without really trying
But with the information you have provided maybe Yungbenny could now beat my 110Fps with some time as I have a .05v advantage and 2400Mhz mem vs his 1866Mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Eh, it seems I got much bigger problems now. Computer locked up and now refuses to POST after trying 1293MHz in 3dmark11. Tried all the usual stuff (CMOS, BIOS switch, individually testing each Titan via the PCIE lane switches) but to no avail. The debug code it hangs on is "02" which means"ap initialization before microcode loading" which I've never heard of before. Looking around on the net I've seen people say it could be the PSU or the board itself. Anybody got any ideas...


I'm convinced we're pulling waaay more juice from the psu than you think with the volt and llc mod. With those clocks, i'm betting well over 1200w. I would try what alatar suggested and see if it clears the fouled rom. May need to reflash the MB and gpus.

hTe lian psu bridge is okay. I'm trying one of these as soon as it arrives:

http://www.add2psu.com/

But geeze eric - what score did you get at one step down from those clocks?


----------



## mxthunder

all updated.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm convinced we're pulling waaay more juice from the psu than you think with the volt and llc mod. With those clocks, i'm betting well over 1200w. I would try what alatar suggested and see if it clears the fouled rom. May need to reflash the MB and gpus.
> 
> hTe lian psu bridge is okay. I'm trying one of these as soon as it arrives:
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/
> 
> But geeze eric - what score did you get at one step down from those clocks?


I'm pretty sure we're pulling more than we should from our riggs sometimes. I've got an old Atech 1200W TPQ here running R4E, 4960X and 780 Classified SLI and running Vally and 3D11 I'm pulling way over 1200W from the wall. This is normally not a problem as I'm on a 240V 16amp line but I'm pretty sure there are spikes I cant see on my KillaWatt that go way beyond 1500W. last night I added another 1000W PSU and hooked one of the 780's on it and suddenly I can run 4.9 GHz 1,49 Vcore in 3D11 and Vally without 000124 BSOD's.

In vally I get more or less the same scores with my 4960X at 4.8 GHz as I did with my 3960X at 5.1 GHzwhich is not that surprising but I get higher physics score in 3DMar11 with the 4960X running 300 MHz slower than the 3960X. GPU and memory speeds are identical.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're pulling more than we should from our riggs sometimes. I've got an old Atech 1200W TPQ here running R4E, 4960X and 780 Classified SLI and running Vally and 3D11 I'm pulling way over 1200W from the wall. This is normally not a problem as I'm on a 240V 16amp line but I'm pretty sure there are spikes I cant see on my KillaWatt that go way beyond 1500W. last night I added another 1000W PSU and hooked one of the 780's on it and suddenly I can run 4.9 GHz 1,49 Vcore in 3D11 and Vally without 000124 BSOD's.
> 
> In vally I get more or less the same scores with my 4960X at 4.8 GHz as I did with my 3960X at 5.1 GHzwhich is not that surprising but I get higher physics score in 3DMar11 with the 4960X running 300 MHz slower than the 3960X. GPU and memory speeds are identical.


Yeah, i gotta see how adding a second psu to my rig helps, if at all. Some where around here i have a current meter that will catch the peak amperage... That section of my basement will be like an archeological dig to find it!

So wow, the 4960x is doing very well! How is the thermal load from the 4960 at 4.8?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're pulling more than we should from our riggs sometimes. I've got an old Atech 1200W TPQ here running R4E, 4960X and 780 Classified SLI and running Vally and 3D11 I'm pulling way over 1200W from the wall. This is normally not a problem as I'm on a 240V 16amp line but I'm pretty sure there are spikes I cant see on my KillaWatt that go way beyond 1500W. last night I added another 1000W PSU and hooked one of the 780's on it and suddenly I can run 4.9 GHz 1,49 Vcore in 3D11 and Vally without 000124 BSOD's.
> 
> In vally I get more or less the same scores with my 4960X at 4.8 GHz as I did with my 3960X at 5.1 GHzwhich is not that surprising but I get higher physics score in 3DMar11 with the 4960X running 300 MHz slower than the 3960X. GPU and memory speeds are identical.


Are you water cooling, on phase or chiller for the 4960x? If water cooling, what kind of temps are you seeing at 4.8ghz ?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Hey all. I am trying for some higher OCs as my CPU is being stubborn. (My i5-2550k could hit 5GHz easy but this i7-3770k is a pain at only 4.5GHz!!)









Regardless. Here is my valley score.

i7-3770k > 2x7970 (Visiontek and XFX BE) 1200MHz Core Clock, 1700MHz Mem Clock. Running @ 1244mV.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, i gotta see how adding a second psu to my rig helps, if at all. Some where around here i have a current meter that will catch the peak amperage... That section of my basement will be like an archeological dig to find it!
> 
> So wow, the 4960x is doing very well! How is the thermal load from the 4960 at 4.8?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Are you water cooling, on phase or chiller for the 4960x? If water cooling, what kind of temps are you seeing at 4.8ghz ?


I'm on a custom loop(CPU only) which I added a chiller to yesterday, normal loop is 360x60mm radd(with three GT 1850rpm fans on shroud) + 280x60mm radd(with four 140mm fans in push/pull config). My temps are not comparable with what you would get in with a "normal" setup.

Waiting on block for my 780's atm, looks like it'll be EK as EVGA don't seem to care about us here in Europe.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm on a custom loop(CPU only) which I added a chiller to yesterday, normal loop is 360x60mm radd(with three GT 1850rpm fans on shroud) + 280x60mm radd(with four 140mm fans in push/pull config). My temps are not comparable with what you would get in with a "normal" setup.
> 
> Waiting on block for my 780's atm, looks like it'll be EK as EVGA don't seem to care about us here in Europe.


Looks like a nice and convenient rigging job for bench runs


----------



## NinjaSushi2

What's that cooler run your temps at?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hTe lian psu bridge is okay. I'm trying one of these as soon as it arrives:
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/
> 
> But geeze eric - what score did you get at one step down from those clocks?


Meh, I'm sure you will let us know how it works Ed... I just can't stand the way it looks. Ohhhh, and the lian-li can be sleeved.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Part 3 Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It also troubles me that the 'usual suspects' have attacked others, such as the new thread master at Valley, as a 'liar' for posting my more recent Valley runs. As I had already stated, I provided multiple runs (!) and other back-up inof (!) in a pm to him as well as two mods here given the giant previous mess in this thread !!! Only then did he load it. I since then have posted to more (higher) results, not least as I was able to get my Sandy-E to run 2666MHz memory.
> 
> What folks here don't know is that there was further PMs behind the scene, as some mods were genuinely interested in accommodating some of the critics who had otherwise contributed a lot - as such, FtW contaced me for some 'AA / no-AA' runs @ Valley.
> 
> Neither he nor I really did have an easy time to turn it off at various spots, but I finally managed to do it - providing FtW with 5 Ghz 'control' runs (the early days of the 2666MHz memory which was them still running stock - not anymore ;-) FtW has those 5 GHz comparative runs.
> 
> I add that I did provide those somewhat reluctantly because of the personal situation / time pressures I described above, but in the interest of 'Valley, I went ahead with it - even though I predicted (and was proven correct since then) that no matter what other runs I do, it will never be enough. Personally, I think someone pointing to over a hundred verified submissions in various disciplines at HWBot should be enough, but that's just me...
> 
> ...there is a lot of other *nonsense* floating around in the latest Valley posts...let's start with the 7990s. I already mentioned that they run 16x 16x 16x 16x on my RIVE mobo, not the 16x 8x 8x 8x 4x 7970 in CF would require. At 5.1 - 5.25 GHz on a 6-core Sandy-E when you are trying to minimize bottle-necking by the CPU and maximizing throughput to the GPUs for their maximum usage, it makes a difference (as does 2666mem, or even better 2666mem with tightened timings).
> 
> Ditto for running a total of *2050watts* PSUs for that system. FtW and others have also already - on multiple occasions - pointed out that at the bot, 7990s beat 7970 CFs regularly, even when the 7990s run lower clocks...a lot has to do with the on-PCB dedicated PCIe lanes and the latest, low-latency control chips...running a pair of those thus gives you 16x 16x 16x 16x on top of everything else with 2 cards...and apart from the bot, there are other tests (Hardware info) that show 7990s beating CF 7970 GHz edition even with lower clocks (Heaven 4 extreme is one example they gave).
> 
> Next, I have seen comments here (and by the same posters in other threads) that ALL 7990s all have high ASIC values, 70+ min. *ABSOLUTE NONSENSE* by those who don't actually own them. My 2x 7990 4x GPU ASIC values range from 59% to 67% or so - and I like it that way as I have been hunting for - and recently found - the ability to have UNLIMITED GPU voltage control in the BIOS...you want lower ASIC values for higher-v overclocks, not the other way around, as also stated by an AMD engineer in other threads on this.
> 
> My latest run - the 165.6 FPS one - came after I had worked with a BIOS specialist at another site and acted as beta tester to get control of the VRM section of 7990s which are utterly different (and IMO nicer) than 7970s as they use multi-phase Volterras. My 165.6 FPS run was *just another iteration* in a lot of time, dollars and efforts I invested in getting the 7990s to run at their full potential. They are also water-cooled with a dedicated loop that has 880mm x 60 mm rads JUST for the two 7990s, along with two high-flow pumps.
> 
> The new BIOS - still a beta with a few bugs - has nevertheless other special settings, including a PowerTune level of 'above 50%" and a wattage max number currently set to more than 2 1/2 that of stock per GPU...shortly, another version I will test for the author will have VRAM voltage control as well. So please, if you don't know anything about 7990s in general or own them, much less these uniquely prepped ones, don't make statements in public which don't apply...this was A LOT of work, not just on the GPUs but making sure they have ample power (per twin PSUs) and all that.
> 
> FtW for example knows all this as he has been trying to help me as I kept on bugging him about extra MSI AB control help...he also knows about the *hundreds of hours I spent fine-tuning the system memory,* and he is no fool (just like the other mods who spoke out here) when they see an Intel XTU sub at 'only' 5.125G which is at 1548 already...s.th like 15th worldwide on any kind of Hexacore, including super-cooled ones...this is about *efficiency* vs sheer brute speed...the latter which is yet to come from me on this system, but only AFTER I bring all other sub-systems to their max, and take care of an IHS issue...
> 
> ...by that I mean that my CPU not only has an extremely unusual IMC (current world-record holder @ HWBot for memory frequency for 3970x, 3960x and 3930k hexacore Sandy-Es), I can also run strap125 / 5250GHz with ease at about 1.55v and VCCSA and VTT at 1.2v (their max I'm comfy with on short runs).
> 
> The problem is simply that the IHS is extremely concave - more so than any other CPU I have ever encountered in 20 years - and my 'normal' application of liquid metal tim CL-U won't work right, even when painted on double-sided....so for now, I have 'a lot of MX4' in there, helping up to 5.125GHz with another CPU-only massive w-c loop.
> 
> The solution will be a major lapping of the IHS with up to 2000 grid paper - but I only got this C$1100 CPU back in March or so, and wiping out stuff important for warranty and such is not an entirely easy decision, especially as I am interested in 4960X if I can find one that exceeds the 3970X's great performance.
> 
> But these will be my next steps at Valley - a further updated VID BIOS (this time up to 1.375v though there is no soft limit, just what the VRM and GPUs can handle), and the final speed step to 5250 (which I already have run on shorter test runs which is why I know that temps go above 85C until I fix the IHS).
> 
> In closing, this is not the 1st time that I have spent a lot of time drafting something like this. The Valley thread has been damaged by a few individuals for many months now who should stop doing that - and I certainly have the right to tell you to 'cease and desist' with any further insults, attempts to discredit honestly-achieved results, calling 'cheating' and all such unacceptable methods.
> 
> Furthermore, when you have a question on Valley, stick to Valley, not your (utterly false) conclusions on other threads, ie perfectly legit 3D11 postings. That is just a cheap high-school trick to amass as many doubts about someone's performance here as you can so that you can argue 'plenty more evidence'...repeating a wrong 15 times doesn't make it anymore right.
> 
> The saddest part is that there are some among this group I used to have a lot of respect for, give their technical achievements - but you see fit to destroy your own reputation with this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> To the rest of you folks, I am sorry you have to witness all this, I am open to answer rational, calmly posted technical questions. To the folks *who have been defending me - thank you.*


That is all I ever needed to see! Sorry for being a non-believer, but a lot of the things mentioned there explains where I was conflicted and not understanding how certain "tweaks" could help you obtain your score. My apologies.

I am not a professional bencher and really don't have the time to be one. So bravo on your patience to not only type all that explanation out, but especially how much time you have spent tweaking your system for different benchmarks. More power to you because as much as I love overclocking and benching, after spending my time during the day maintaining server operations, I don't have the patience or brainpower to spend the time tweaking to get the best score. If I can't brute force the best score, then I am not going to waste much time on it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm on a custom loop(CPU only) which I added a chiller to yesterday, normal loop is 360x60mm radd(with three GT 1850rpm fans on shroud) + 280x60mm radd(with four 140mm fans in push/pull config). My temps are not comparable with what you would get in with a "normal" setup.
> 
> Waiting on block for my 780's atm, looks like it'll be EK as EVGA don't seem to care about us here in Europe.


Isn't that one of thise aqua euro aquarium chillers?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Meh, I'm sure you will let us know how it works Ed... I just can't stand the way it looks. Ohhhh, and the lian-li can be sleeved.


In that case, you should never consider buying a bench-style "case".


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Looks like a nice and convenient rigging job for bench runs


Very convenient and with QDC's it's easy to hook in the loop I want.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> What's that cooler run your temps at?


Min setting is 4C with this one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Isn't that one of thise aqua euro aquarium chillers?


Yes it is.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up +1 for your reply and tips on efficiency, it takes Benching to a whole new level I never knew about.
> I will be honest *I thought Yungbenny was somehow using some kind of exploit* because we have near identical systems and I couldn't even get near his valley score by Using Brute force, then the whole windows8 exploit was exposed ha I thought I know how you are beating me, still I had no proof so I just took his word for it not wanting to throw a false accusation without any undeniable proof.
> I then realized that I hadn't done the allowed tweaks posted in the first page and I also got some 2400Mhz ram and what do you know *first run I smashed his score out the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . without really trying*
> But with the information you have provided maybe Yungbenny could now beat my 110Fps with some time as I have a .05v advantage and 2400Mhz mem vs his 1866Mhz


You're so wrong, lol. You call *1450Mhz* in SLI "not trying?"









This is why you beat my score

*Feznz* - 3770k @ 4.9Ghz -*SLI 770; 1450(core) / 2005(mem)* - 110.1FPS - 4606

*Yungbenny911*-3770K @ 5.0Ghz - *SLI 770; 1346Mhz(core) / 1988Mhz(mem)* -107.5 FPS-4496

so....

*Feznz*

*2.0%* Lesser CPU Clock

*7.7%* Higher Core Clock

*0.9%* Higher Mem Clock

Your 2400Mhz ram does not help you... My RAM was clocked at 2000Mhz, not 1866mhz







....*Bottom line:* you beat me with Brute Force, not by magically tweaking


----------



## Gregster

Brute force and ignorance FTW


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Very convenient and with QDC's it's easy to hook in the loop I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Min setting is 4C with this one.
> Yes it is.


Which HP model? I've been looking at one on ebay

Item # 270811177537


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Oh man I was able to squeeze out a few more points. If I can keep this up I might be able to steal the top CF 7970 spot.







(Yeah right.. 110!?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Oh man I was able to squeeze out a few more points. If I can keep this up I might be able to steal the top CF 7970 spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah right.. 110!?)


Nice! I never got mine past 103... Was in the overall table, but looks like the OP removed that 7970CF run. Anyway


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! I never got mine past 103... Was in the overall table, but looks like the OP removed that 7970CF run. Anyway


Thanks. Not sure why everyone else has the top right corner displaying their multiple gpus and mine doesn't... though it does show it on the table in the middle.







I think my PC in general is just odd.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Which HP model? I've been looking at one on ebay
> 
> Item # 270811177537


It's this one waterchiller Hailea Ultra Titan bought it three years ago.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You're so wrong, lol. You call *1450Mhz* in SLI "not trying?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you beat my score
> 
> *Feznz* - 3770k @ 4.9Ghz -*SLI 770; 1450(core) / 2005(mem)* - 110.1FPS - 4606
> 
> *Yungbenny911*-3770K @ 5.0Ghz - *SLI 770; 1346Mhz(core) / 1988Mhz(mem)* -107.5 FPS-4496
> 
> so....
> 
> *Feznz*
> 
> *2.0%* Lesser CPU Clock
> 
> *7.7%* Higher Core Clock
> 
> *0.9%* Higher Mem Clock
> 
> Your 2400Mhz ram does not help you... My RAM was clocked at 2000Mhz, not 1866mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*Bottom line:* you beat me with Brute Force, not by magically tweaking


actually 2400mhz ram does help and probably around 0.5 - 1 fps faster than your 2000mhz


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> actually 2400mhz ram does help and probably around 0.5 - 1 fps faster than your 2000mhz


I have tried 1600Mhz Vs 2133Mhz... Does not make a difference for me. Maybe it does for you, but not for me though, and i'm being honest.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I have tried 1600Mhz Vs 2133Mhz... Does not make a difference for me. Maybe it does for you, but not for me though, and i'm being honest.


You are doing it wrong...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You are doing it wrong...


lol How do i do it right?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I have tried 1600Mhz Vs 2133Mhz... Does not make a difference for me. Maybe it does for you, but not for me though, and i'm being honest.


thats kinda weird you should be able to see a performance increase. i see a increase just from tightning my timming from 10-12-12-31-2n to 10-10- 12-30-1n @ 2400mhz gives me around .5 fps higher


----------



## Rbby258

1600-2133 is slow and timings could mean even slower


----------



## eXXon

Can I update my single GPU score ?

eXXon=====3930K @ 4.7GHz=====GTX 780 @ 1215MHz 1.2v core, 6638MHz memory ======Score 3153======75.4 FPS


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats kinda weird you should be able to see a performance increase. i see a increase just from tightning my timming from 10-12-12-31-2n to 10-10- 12-30-1n @ 2400mhz gives me around .5 fps higher


In 3dmark11, it makes a huge difference on my Physics score, but on Valley it makes no difference for me. I guess it's because Valley is more reliant on the GPU horse power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 1600-2133 is slow and timings could mean even slower


It's not the speed that matters, it's the *difference* i was more focused on, and i did not see anything significant.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> lol How do i do it right?


LOL.. I have no idea. I am not a pro "tweaker".


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LOL.. I have no idea. I am not a pro "tweaker".


----------



## lilchronic

who else wants to have more than one submission?

i think we should be able to have one submission for each category.
i have two cards so i want to post the single card runs and sli runs

it would be good, we can see the multi gpu scaling easier and stuff like that.
maybe the op could put a poll up to see what people want?


----------



## Mydog

Improved my score with 300 MHz less OC on the 4960X than with the 3960X, GPU's still on air thanks to stupid EVGA and EK








Mydog --- 4960X @ 4.809 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified SLI 1363 MHz/1877 MHz --- FPS: 146.7 --- SCORE: 6137


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> who else wants to have more than one submission?
> 
> i think we should be able to have one submission for each category.
> i have two cards so i want to post the single card runs and sli runs
> 
> it would be good, we can see the multi gpu scaling easier and stuff like that.
> maybe the op could put a poll up to see what people want?


It has been asked many times already and as I said before, with over 600 entries already, that could potentially double or triple instantly if I allowed that.

What I will do is allow you to have multiple entries if you are eligible to be in the top 10 for that respective category.

ie... if you have two titans and are #20 the dual GPU list, but you can beat a score in the top 10 for the single GPU list, I will post it.
if you have three titans, you get the entry of your choice (tri GPU) + potential for top 10 dual GPU, and potential for top 10 single GPU

make sense?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> It has been asked many times already and as I said before, with over 600 entries already, that could potentially double or triple instantly if I allowed that.
> 
> What I will do is allow you to have multiple entries if you are eligible to be in the top 10 for that respective category.
> 
> ie... if you have two titans and are #20 the dual GPU list, but you can beat a score in the top 10 for the single GPU list, I will post it.
> if you have three titans, you get the entry of your choice (tri GPU) + potential for top 10 dual GPU, and potential for top 10 single GPU
> 
> make sense?


I think that is best way to do it and to save you from tons of work.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> lol How do i do it right?


If you are just raising the multi & leaving the timings auto it is probably loosening the timings enough that the speed increase doesn't help much.

Get the frequency up first, then go in & tighten the primary timings, followed by tertiary & secondary. Memory overclocking can be a slow process, also a good idea to use a spare drive with a disposable OS to learn if really pushing it, I have found I can corrupt windows really fast while tweaking out the memory.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> It has been asked many times already and as I said before, with over 600 entries already, that could potentially double or triple instantly if I allowed that.
> 
> What I will do is allow you to have multiple entries if you are eligible to be in the top 10 for that respective category.
> 
> ie... if you have two titans and are #20 the dual GPU list, but you can beat a score in the top 10 for the single GPU list, I will post it.
> if you have three titans, you get the entry of your choice (tri GPU) + potential for top 10 dual GPU, and potential for top 10 single GPU
> 
> make sense?


sure does


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> It's this one waterchiller Hailea Ultra Titan bought it three years ago.


Thanks. I've been considering getting one for some time. I too use QDCs throughout the loop so hooking it in is a "no mess" event.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you are just raising the multi & leaving the timings auto it is probably loosening the timings enough that the speed increase doesn't help much.
> 
> Get the frequency up first, then go in & tighten the primary timings, followed by tertiary & secondary. Memory overclocking can be a slow process, also a good idea to use a spare drive with a disposable OS to learn if really pushing it, I have found I can corrupt windows really fast while tweaking out the memory.


especially when you dont know too much about mem overclocking.... i tried so hard to get 2666mhz running stable, i gave up







corrupt os


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> It has been asked many times already and as I said before, with over 600 entries already, that could potentially double or triple instantly if I allowed that.
> 
> What I will do is allow you to have multiple entries if you are eligible to be in the top 10 for that respective category.
> 
> ie... if you have two titans and are #20 the dual GPU list, but you can beat a score in the top 10 for the single GPU list, I will post it.
> if you have three titans, you get the entry of your choice (tri GPU) + potential for top 10 dual GPU, and potential for top 10 single GPU
> 
> make sense?


Very nice! (I think you posted this ranking requirement earlier). It's a fair way to go. How about multiple rigs under the same OCN name? How should that be posted? " jpmboy(2)" for example?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you are just raising the multi & leaving the timings auto it is probably loosening the timings enough that the speed increase doesn't help much.
> 
> Get the frequency up first, then go in & tighten the primary timings, followed by tertiary & secondary. Memory overclocking can be a slow process, also a good idea to use a spare drive with a disposable OS to learn if really pushing it, I have found I can corrupt windows really fast while tweaking out the memory.


Yup having a benching OS install and drive is pretty much a must.

Buying a cheap, used, small SSD from ebay is a good place to get started tbh.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> It has been asked many times already and as I said before, with over 600 entries already, that could potentially double or triple instantly if I allowed that.
> 
> What I will do is allow you to have multiple entries if you are eligible to be in the top 10 for that respective category.
> 
> ie... if you have two titans and are #20 the dual GPU list, but you can beat a score in the top 10 for the single GPU list, I will post it.
> if you have three titans, you get the entry of your choice (tri GPU) + potential for top 10 dual GPU, and potential for top 10 single GPU
> 
> make sense?


...makes a lot of sense, though extra work for you...I better warm up (I mean cool down







) those GTX 670s again (tri-Sli run from the spring would still be 11th in 3xGPU http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7630#post_20706082 )

...and this would not supersede our 'primary' scores (ie 7990s/4 GPU) , I take it...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you are just raising the multi & leaving the timings auto it is probably loosening the timings enough that the speed increase doesn't help much.
> 
> Get the frequency up first, then go in & tighten the primary timings, followed by tertiary & secondary. Memory overclocking can be a slow process, also a good idea to use a spare drive with a disposable OS to learn if really pushing it, I have found I can corrupt windows really fast while tweaking out the memory.


...yup, I learned that was after I went too far on the memory, tried to reboot and got the old 'invalid media'







message from Windows back in the day...the first time I ever saw that one...that was my only HD in that system, and all my work files were on it also...separate bench drives are a must


----------



## sndstream

Whats going on when you are working on memory tweaks that causes the os to corrupt? I mean whats happening that causes it?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> Whats going on when you are working on memory tweaks that causes the os to corrupt? I mean whats happening that causes it?


Pretty sure it is data corruption from instability with too much memory clock.
Memory is a bit of a trial & error process, frequency or timings too much for the vdimm & it may pass POST, but be unable to load windows & crash, or be completely unstable in windows.
Do that a few times, windows may stop loading or give uncorrectable error messages. In the OCN memory madness competition a couple years back I went through 4 OSes in a matter of hours.
But got a kit running 2000mhz 6-6-6, & a 1600mhz stick up to 2700mhz on x58.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very nice! (I think you posted this ranking requirement earlier). It's a fair way to go. How about multiple rigs under the same OCN name? How should that be posted? " jpmboy(2)" for example?


even if its a different rig, still counts as a different entry the same way, so top 10 rule would still apply.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In that case, you should never consider buying a bench-style "case".


Lol! You are right about that... If i transitioned over to a bench I would have to fashion some sort of vented cover for it.


----------



## vhco1972

vhco1972 --- i7 3930K @4.8Ghz ---- eVGA GTX Titan SLI --- 1254/1815 --- FPS: 137.7 --- Score: 5760


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> vhco1972 --- i7 3930K @4.8Ghz ---- eVGA GTX Titan SLI --- 1254/1815 --- FPS: 137.7 --- Score: 5760


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> vhco1972 --- i7 3930K @4.8Ghz ---- eVGA GTX Titan SLI --- 1254/1815 --- FPS: 137.7 --- Score: 5760


I'm curious how much more FPS you would gain by increasing your cpu clock from 4.8 to 5.0 GHz.
I went from 136-ish FPS with 4.7 to 144FPS with 5.0GHz
I also have a very similar setup to yours.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7860_20#post_20763791

I have no idea how to remove this double quote.....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Lol! You are right about that... If i transitioned over to a bench I would have to fashion some sort of vented cover for it.


No way to hide the ugly of a bench rig


----------



## lilchronic

dimastech makes a pretty cool looking test bench with 360 rad support


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> dimastech makes a pretty cool looking test bench with 360 rad support


I have the all Alu Microcool benchetto - a good looker... as far as a bench can be! (it's Italian, of course!)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have the all Alu Microcool benchetto - a good looker... as far as a bench can be! (it's Italian, of course!)


Those are nice.

I have one of the dimastech hard


But I still usually just use the case the motherboard comes in.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No way to hide the ugly of a bench rig


I wouldn't say that at all.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398985/project-akula-v2-dimastech-easy-bench-tripple-gtx-680s-watercooled-by-ekwb-completed/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> dimastech makes a pretty cool looking test bench with 360 rad support


Dimastech makes awesome products.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have the all Alu Microcool benchetto - a good looker... as far as a bench can be! (it's Italian, of course!)


German made > Italian made.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> German made > Italian made.


Except cars. Italian > German


----------



## alancsalt

Hmmm - Passion vs Classical Utilitarianism.....


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You're so wrong, lol. You call *1450Mhz* in SLI "not trying?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 2400Mhz ram does not help you... My RAM was clocked at 2000Mhz, not 1866mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*Bottom line:* you beat me with Brute Force, not by magically tweaking


LOL I Am just teasing you







I did actually use a little gentle force







I was going to do a run same settings but 2600Mhz ram for comparison
But I have just noticed that my NZXT fan controller has crapped out so it will have to wait. I wish I had more time for this.
I was planning a suicide run this weekend I should have some time I might try some real Brute force ie 1.45-1.5V








have had my memory up to 2666Mhz but this talk about corrupting OS made me a little cautious as I am only stable for 5min before crashing at that speed I done some super pi and it does complete runs faster with memory tweaks only.
Just there are some HIGHLY REPPED members that are saying memory setting makes a huge difference but in the secondary and third timing settings.
edit;

feznz 3770k @ 4.9Mhz GTX 770 SLI @ 1437/8010Mhz 110FPS Score 4611
Ram @ 2600Mhz

Not much of a gain but still I am not too stable I am not sure what happened but I lost my valley icon in the start menu


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Except cars. Italian > German


^^ this, and of course.... *FOOD*!! (well okay, motorcycles too)


----------



## mxthunder

OK, updated again.

Ninjasushi2, you need the proper data line above your submission for it to be counted

eXXon, not sure how you ended up with two submissions to begin with, but I left your SLI score intact.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> LOL I Am just teasing you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually use a little gentle force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do a run same settings but 2600Mhz ram for comparison
> But I have just noticed that my NZXT fan controller has crapped out so it will have to wait. I wish I had more time for this.
> I was planning a suicide run this weekend I should have some time I might try some real Brute force ie 1.45-1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have had my memory up to 2666Mhz but this talk about corrupting OS made me a little cautious as I am only stable for 5min before crashing at that speed I done some super pi and it does complete runs faster with memory tweaks only.
> Just there are some HIGHLY REPPED members that are saying memory setting makes a huge difference but in the secondary and third timing settings.
> edit;
> 
> feznz 3770k @ 4.9Mhz GTX 770 SLI @ 1437/8010Mhz 110FPS Score 4611
> Ram @ 2600Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a gain but still I am not too stable I am not sure what happened but I lost my valley icon in the start menu


Nice run







. Too bad i'm stuck at 1.3mv, I tried Rbby's tool, didn't work for me







, or maybe i'm just doing it wrong lol. I can only imagine what i would get if i had unlocked voltage....







hehehe, you'll need more than 1500Mhz to beat me lol JK


----------



## FtW 420

MSI gtx 770 gaming card used the NCP4206 controller, this hack http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50 should be able to get more out of it.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> MSI gtx 770 gaming card used the NCP4206 controller, this hack http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50 should be able to get more out of it.


its actually this more than anything

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

or

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

for up to 1.3v anyway


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> MSI gtx 770 gaming card used the NCP4206 controller, this hack http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50 should be able to get more out of it.


...speaking of NCP4206, these look like they could do some serious damage in Valley at a good price point http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_780_Super_JetStream/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...speaking of NCP4206, these look like they could do some serious damage in Valley at a good price point http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_780_Super_JetStream/


have you tried going over 1.212v on your 670's, rbby tool dosent work for my cards









jet stream. meh.........ill probable end up with 780 classy's


----------



## whyscotty

whyscotty - [email protected] - Titan Sli @ 1280/7208 -- fps 140.8 - score 5892

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/bmqa.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> have you tried going over 1.212v on your 670's, rbby tool dosent work for my cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jet stream. meh.........ill probable end up with 780 classy's


...1.215 / 1.225v was the max...haven't touched the 670s since late May...building up the 7990s right now. That said, in a few weeks I should have the time to revisit the 670s...need to find out what VRMs the Asus DirectCUii 670s and Giga 670 OC run

Palits seem to be decent per $, and for outright performance ..780 classies or Lightnings look real good...with the right BIOS and special NDA-covered MSI AB, the latter apparently can handle up to 900w (if I read that correctly ? LN2 mode) - that's some VRM section


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Too bad i'm stuck at 1.3mv, I tried Rbby's tool, didn't work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , or maybe i'm just doing it wrong lol. I can only imagine what i would get if i had unlocked voltage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe, you'll need more than 1500Mhz to beat me lol JK


Thanks







But I had to do better Just to do my own testing on Ram speed and timings.

feznz 3770k[email protected] GTX 770 SLI 1437/8020Mhz 111.4 FPS Score 4662
Ram 2400 9-11-11-21-1T


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- [email protected] -- GTX780 SLI 1287 / 3754 -- FPS 135.1 -- Score 5654*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/1234.jpg.html


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I had to do better Just to do my own testing on Ram speed and timings.
> 
> feznz [email protected] GTX 770 SLI 1437/8020Mhz 111.4 FPS Score 4662
> Ram 2400 9-11-11-21-1T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What voltage was that at?









And you know.... Now i can give you some competition haha







, I found a tool that gives me FULL voltage unlocking on my gaming edition 770's







... I was benching at 1385Mhz in SLI on air yesterday at 1.350mv, but the only problem now i think is my PSU and heat







.

I might need to upgrade my PSU to a 900w or above, so i can run at my full potential. I'll get back with results when i have a stable system. Don't get too comfy at the TOP


----------



## skupples

You might want some waterblocks too Benny.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You might want some waterblocks too Benny.


Yeah, i know, it just sucks that i can't find any for my particular GPU's... Does anyone know any that would fit it?


----------



## Alatar

Just buy universal and you'll never buy new blocks again... The gaming 770 has more than good enough VRM components for just small aftermarket mosfet heatsinks.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just buy universal and you'll never buy new blocks again... The gaming 770 has more than good enough VRM components for just small aftermarket mosfet heatsinks.


Would Ek Universal waterblocks work with the gaming 770?... And can you possibly link me to any one? Thanks in advance


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Would Ek Universal waterblocks work with the gaming 770?... And can you possibly link me to any one? Thanks in advance


http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-blocks/ek-vga-supremacy-bridge-edition-acetal-nickel.html

listed on the EK site as working with the 770 gaming. Should work with pretty much everything else as well though...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-blocks/ek-vga-supremacy-bridge-edition-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> listed on the EK site as working with the 770 gaming. Should work with pretty much everything else as well though...


Thanks again, I'll start putting up stuff together to get my system fully water-cooled. Funny thing is, anytime i think of water-cooling my GPU's, then i think, "what if i use the money to upgrade my GPU's to something faster" lol Then when i get that, i still want to water-cool the faster set's of GPU's


----------



## NinjaSushi2

NinjaSushi2 --- 4.5GHz i7-3770k --- 2x7970, 1230MHz Core Clock / 1700MHz Mem Clock --- 103.3 FPS --- 4324 Score.



Here ya go. Redid it. Might try for higher later in the week.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What voltage was that at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know.... Now i can give you some competition haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I found a tool that gives me FULL voltage unlocking on my gaming edition 770's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I was benching at 1385Mhz in SLI on air yesterday at 1.350mv, but the only problem now i think is my PSU and heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I might need to upgrade my PSU to a 900w or above, so i can run at my full potential. I'll get back with results when i have a stable system. Don't get too comfy at the TOP


1.35v
Nice you inspired me to try harder







nothing like a little healthy competition








I would suggest 1200w minimum I always over kill in that department 42A for each card minimum recommendation from NVidia I have 60Aset aside for each card.
I used the raystorm universal because of the acetyl top and better flow but it is just a matter of opinion.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This was what I got right before my computer blew up:



:/


----------



## Yungbenny911

^^^ Blew up???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This was what I got right before my computer blew up:
> 
> 
> 
> :/


right with ya ...


*
Were you able to resuscitate the mean red machine??*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hyperbole. The CPU died on me during my last 3dmark11 run. I've since discovered that it will still function but it needs 1.4V now just to boot at stock clocks... :/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right with ya ...
> 
> 
> *
> Were you able to resuscitate the mean red machine??*


Unfortunately, even that score was marred by some weird throttling issue I was having just with Valley. I'm confident if I can get them to run at 90%+ throughout the bench (oh, and get a new CPU) I can beat Vega's score or at least come close. That 142.9 was with the GPU's dropping to 50% usage at times.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hyperbole. The CPU died on me during my last 3dmark11 run. I've since discovered that it will still function but it needs 1.4V now just to boot at stock clocks... :/


Whoa how many mV were you pushing thru it? I'm telling ya, I think 3dmk11 really stresses the rig very hard! It pulls more watts than any bench or game I've run.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think it was at 1.58V or thereabouts (I use offset; +125mV). Been run at 1.55+V for almost two years so it was just its time I reckon. Still works, just needs a ton of volts to run at stock. In the process of RMA....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2661.2 166.33x31 TRI Giga 760 OC 1320 / 1267/ 1320 mem 3561 125.3fps 5242











http://valid.canardpc.com/eea3l9


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> NinjaSushi2 --- 4.5GHz i7-3770k --- 2x7970, 1230MHz Core Clock / 1700MHz Mem Clock --- 103.3 FPS --- 4324 Score.
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go. Redid it. Might try for higher later in the week.


12 more fps and you'll beat the highest 7970 xfire i've seen in ocn. 4799 is the score to beat. gl!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 12 more fps and you'll beat the highest 7970 xfire i've seen in ocn. 4799 is the score to beat. gl!


To get an extra 12 FPS is a little harder than you my
Think in valley every FPS is a battle


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> To get an extra 12 FPS is a little harder than you my
> Think in valley every FPS is a battle


i know. i've done this bench before when it started. it is possible if Ninja has the skills of tsm.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i know. i've done this bench before when it started. it is possible if Ninja has the skills of tsm.


chart say highest 2x7970 is 109.5fps

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/800_100#post_19334497


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> chart say highest 2x7970 is 109.5fps
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/800_100#post_19334497


i am not basing on the chart. the chart underwent a lot of changes. unfortunately, some were very good info.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> chart say highest 2x7970 is 109.5fps
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/800_100#post_19334497


those 7970's are just out of my reach, im stuck @ 103.2 FPS and 1.212v on my 670's







...... i need more volts


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> To get an extra 12 FPS is a little harder than you my
> Think in valley *every FPS is a battle*


that's for sure!!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xTitans SLI --- 1293/3689 --- 142.8 --- 5975



25 freakin points ...









"need more mV"


----------



## howe108

howe108 --- i7 [email protected] ---- GTX Titan [email protected]/1852 --- FPS: 139.1 --- Score: 5820


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHZ -- GTX 780 SLI 1337 / 3704 -- FPS 135.9 -- Score 5686*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Valley10GTX780SLI1359.jpg.html


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Update*........ (tiny gain though)







. I can't get my processor to run at 5Ghz without 1.5v = sucks









*Yungbenny911 - 3770K @ 4.9Ghz - SLI 770; 1384Mhz / 1978Mhz -108.2 FPS - 4526*


----------



## Alatar

*Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1408MHz / 1960MHz --- 93.4 --- 3906*


----------



## Gregster

Fantastic clocks Alatar. What voltage did you need for those please?


----------



## Alatar

1.36v


----------



## drdreey

New personal best.









drdreey --- [email protected],6Ghz --- GTX [email protected]/3704 --- FPS 82.6 --- score 3454



Running GPU on 1275mV on air (evga acx cooler) and hitting 92C at the end of the valley run








Need more cooling!


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1.36v


Peach of a card. I needed 1.395V for 1376Mhz









Not that I am jealous but I am now phoning Chuck Norris


----------



## Alatar

Norris is too old and slow for GK110s


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1408MHz / 1960MHz --- 93.4 --- 3906*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good work


----------



## Gregster




----------



## Alatar

It was just the first run lol

See how it does after some extra tweaking...


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## skyn3t

Hey boys, looks like we going to push our 780 a bit harder this time. Alatar is cranky his Titan to its limit.

Alatar you still have more headroom?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey boys, looks like we going to push our 780 a bit harder this time. Alatar is cranky his Titan to its limit.
> 
> Alatar you still have more headroom?


Well that just depends on how close you 780 guys can get


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well that just depends on how close you 780 guys can get


Im stuck with the FPS drop crap

my usage goes from about 110% to 70%>

im at 1529mhz @ 1.4v
and 3802 @ 1.65v

i have tons of head room but can get past this fps drop problem..... (no i cant do firestrike with that overclock)








It seems that im hitting a tdp limit but i dont have anything that says more than 500w ?


----------



## AdamK47

AdamK47 ---- i7 4960X ---- GTX Titan 3-Way SLI ---- 141.0 FPS ---- 5898



New score with the 4960X. Clock speed is exactly the same as what I ran with the 3960X, 4.5GHz (125MHz x 36). Gained a whole 2.5 frames per second thanks to the IPC increase of IB-E.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AdamK47 ---- i7 4960X ---- GTX Titan 3-Way SLI ---- 141.0 FPS ---- 5898
> 
> 
> 
> New score with the 4960X. Clock speed is exactly the same as what I ran with the 3960X, 4.5GHz (125MHz x 36). Gained a whole 2.5 frames per second thanks to the IPC increase of IB-E.


What is the speed of your system RAM for the above / 4960X / strap125 ? I recently went from DDR3 2333 to DDR3 2666 on my 3970X and that seems to have gotten me about 1 FPS (albeit at slightly lower CPU clocks of 5.125 vs 5.18+-). Haven't run Valley at 5250 / 2666 yet until I get CPU vcore down a bit more


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 12 more fps and you'll beat the highest 7970 xfire i've seen in ocn. 4799 is the score to beat. gl!


Haha. I am trying. I can get higher FPS for sure but my VRMs on the 7970s are hitting 80C so I am getting a bit nervous.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> To get an extra 12 FPS is a little harder than you my
> Think in valley every FPS is a battle


Tis true. If I can hit 5GHz on the CPU I might be able to get closer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i know. i've done this bench before when it started. it is possible if Ninja has the skills of tsm.


I do have a few skills but I am not sure what TSM is. lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Haha. I am trying. I can get higher FPS for sure but my VRMs on the 7970s are hitting 80C so I am getting a bit nervous.
> Tis true. If I can hit 5GHz on the CPU I might be able to get closer.
> I do have a few skills but I am not sure what TSM is. lol


... It's "who TSM is"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1408MHz / 1960MHz --- 93.4 --- 3906*


Slapped that titan into another gear! Nice!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AdamK47 ---- i7 4960X ---- GTX Titan 3-Way SLI ---- 141.0 FPS ---- 5898
> 
> New score with the 4960X. Clock speed is exactly the same as what I ran with the 3960X, 4.5GHz (125MHz x 36). Gained a whole 2.5 frames per second thanks to the IPC increase of IB-E.


Impressive, i'm suprised the 4960x gave that much of a boost. Have you been able to get the 4960 to like 4.8 or 4.9?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... It's "who TSM is"


So who be TSM?..


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Haha. I am trying. I can get higher FPS for sure but my VRMs on the 7970s are hitting 80C so I am getting a bit nervous.
> Tis true. If I can hit 5GHz on the CPU I might be able to get closer.
> I do have a few skills but *I am not sure who TSM is*. lol


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*


So where is his post at?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> So where is his post at?


they tweaked away.. no, like i said, changes happened and a lot of info from previous op went with him.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

So why doesn't he repost? Sup Karlitos.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Okay, guys, there is no need to pick on other members. This is not a bullying play ground....


----------



## szeged

so for some reason i cant see the graph with all the scores in the OP on this computer, works fine on another rig, but on this one no matter how many refreshes i give it, still wont show up, any ideas?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so for some reason i cant see the graph with all the scores in the OP on this computer, works fine on another rig, but on this one no matter how many refreshes i give it, still wont show up, any ideas?


install java or google chrome or both


----------



## szeged

it was working this morning, now its not, i wonder what could have happened in between then lol.


----------



## mxthunder

some people say you have to re sign in to gmail every once in a while


----------



## marc0053

Good morning everyone.
It is a chilly morning here in Ontario,Canada
Perfect benching weather


----------



## mxthunder

Same here, it was 64F in my house this am. my idle temps were 23* on my GPU's. Excited for winter to see what I can do with my hardware this year.
I will be up your way in a couple weeks again. Seems like everytime im in Toronto is freezing cold


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI 1407 / 3704 -- FPS 138.1 -- Score 5776*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Valley10GTX780SLI1381.jpg.html


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Impressive, i'm suprised the 4960x gave that much of a boost. Have you been able to get the 4960 to like 4.8 or 4.9?


4.5GHz requires 1.40V at load to be fully stable. It has passed many many hours of LinX AVX and Prime95 AVX. Tried 4.6GHz at 1.40V at load and it crashed a couple hours into LinX AVX. Even through the temps are fine on IB-E, I don't want to go higher than 1.4V.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> some people say you have to re sign in to gmail every once in a while


well i resigned into gmail, and its working again, how the hell does that have any connection lol.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so for some reason i cant see the graph with all the scores in the OP on this computer, works fine on another rig, but on this one no matter how many refreshes i give it, still wont show up, any ideas?


Does the same for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Same here, it was 64F in my house this am. my idle temps were 23* on my GPU's. Excited for winter to see what I can do with my hardware this year.
> I will be up your way in a couple weeks again. Seems like everytime im in Toronto is freezing cold


I do love benching in the cold...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI 1407 / 3704 -- FPS 138.1 -- Score 5776*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Valley10GTX780SLI1381.jpg.html


Daaaaaaaayum.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well i resigned into gmail, and its working again, how the hell does that have any connection lol.


Hmm. Worked for me too.


----------



## GhostDog99

Thanks mate


----------



## szeged

Szeged -- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz -- gtx titan 1202/3204 -- fps 78.6 -- score 3287



and that is the absolute max this card can do on stock bios i think, any bumps in core or mem over that and its a crash fest lol.


----------



## lilchronic

my ac is broke, and it's hot as heck down here in florida.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ac is broke, and it's hot as heck down here in florida.


call bensons heating and air, ill come over and fix it


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> call bensons heating and air, ill come over and fix it


actually the guy from AAA constant comfort is here now. wish i new that earlier i would of called you









edit: turns out the fan blower motor is shot probably the bearing's, he's installing the new motor as i type


----------



## szeged

haha as long as it gets fixed lol







today is exceptionally hot lol


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> call bensons heating and air, ill come over and fix it


lol


----------



## lilchronic

360$ to fix it and all he did was replace the motor i could of done that , i watched him do it and it looked so freaken easy. finding out what wires go to what might of been tough for me but dam i was just looking at blower motors online and the only 80$ - 120 $


----------



## szeged

wow rofl, blown motor takes like 2 seconds to replace


----------



## Rbby258

if it wasnt hot i bet it would have been $50 cheaper lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 360$ to fix it and all he did was replace the motor i could of done that , i watched him do it and it looked so freaken easy. finding out what wires go to what might of been tough for me but dam i was just looking at blower motors online and the only 80$ - 120 $


...$360 = half a nice 780 (per your earlier posts) right there









...NCIX warehouse here just got a big shipment of 780 Lightnings and a whole pile of 4960x....not even 15 min away







... I'll write a note that reads "must not buy more stuff" and stick it on my forehead


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow rofl, blown motor takes like 2 seconds to replace


Quote:


> if it wasnt hot i bet it would have been $50 cheaper lol


well he was up in my hot _ attic and when he came down with the blower he was dripping in sweat. lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...$360 = half a nice 780 (per your earlier posts) right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...NCIX warehouse here just got a big shipment of 780 Lightnings and a whole pile of 4960x....not even 15 min away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'll write a note that reads "must not buy more stuff" and stick it on my forehead


the thing is i need my money, as i dont have a job right now........ @szeged







and 4960x and 2x 780's with a bunch of goodies would definetly put a hurting on my banck account







but other than that id be in


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> some people say you have to re sign in to gmail every once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> well i resigned into gmail, and its working again, how the hell does that have any connection lol.
Click to expand...

Google docs, Google mail.... usually the permissions (particularly for editor) are tied to a gmail account (although you can use other email accounts)

Having used Google docs awhile I've noticed that they keep fiddling with the code. Example: you used to be able to cut and paste into cells, but now you have to use Control-X and Control-V. Two or three months ago, in spite of spreadsheets being set to "Anyone can view" we started getting this need to log back in to gmail pain.........


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I guess mxthunder didn't like my latest score? Was it because I didn't put in the data line?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This was what I got right before my computer blew up:
> 
> 
> 
> :/


*Majin SSJ Eric --- Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan @ 1241MHz --- 142.9 FPS*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I guess mxthunder didn't like my latest score? Was it because I didn't put in the data line?
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan @ 1241MHz --- 142.9 FPS*


waiting to see your score once the new cpu is plugged in!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I guess mxthunder didn't like my latest score? Was it because I didn't put in the data line?
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan @ 1241MHz --- 142.9 FPS*


yes. thought you were just making conversation.
will update tomo AM.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Shoot, that may be the last entry I have for a while so might as well post it up!


----------



## mxthunder

All updated.


----------



## charliew

Memory just keeps going. +575 is stable, and Im content with that since it gives me 0.1 fps more than +525, dont think itll be making much more of a difference.

Stuck at +385mv, but its saying Im running at 1.2v in EVGA Precision. 1215 core is max, at 1228 it crashes







.


----------



## Jump3r

Opps my bad guys had battlefield running in background will re-test rofl

Jump3r --- I7 4770K / 4.0 --- GTX780, 679 / 2304/ 3005 --- 61.3 --- 2566


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- I7 3970X @ 5.125GHz DDR3 2666 -- 2x HD 7990 Quadfire @ 1230 MHz / 1680 MHz -- FPS 165.8 -- Score = 6935


----------



## Mydog

Nice score









I'm struggling with my 780 Classy tri-SLI setup, GPU's down-clock at scene 6 and 10 in Vally no matter what clocks or volt I use. I'm using Skyn3t's no boost bios and I've tested with 326.41, 326.80 and 327.40 drivers. Running SLI or single card I get no down-clocking at all.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- I7 3970X @ 5.125GHz DDR3 2666 -- 2x HD 7990 Quadfire @ 1230 MHz / 1680 MHz -- FPS 165.8 -- Score = 6935
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Awesome!


Dang...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with my 780 Classy tri-SLI setup, GPU's down-clock at scene 6 and 10 in Vally no matter what clocks or volt I use. I'm using Skyn3t's no boost bios and I've tested with 326.41, 326.80 and 327.40 drivers. Running SLI or single card I get no down-clocking at all.


are you runing just one AX1200 ????


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> are you runing just one AX1200 ????


No of course not, I'm using two PSU's one Antec 1200W TPQ and one 1000W.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> are you runing just one AX1200 ????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No of course not, I'm using two PSU's one Antec 1200W TPQ and one 1000W.


Your score should definitely be up there with Managerman's - I would look at his posts to see what score you get running similar settings. His tri-score with 780 SC ACX's is incredible, and with your extra voltages and custom pcb your score should be in the neighborhood or better.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Your score should definitely be up there with Managerman's - I would look at his posts to see what score you get running similar settings. His tri-score with 780 SC ACX's is incredible, and with your extra voltages and custom pcb your score should be in the neighborhood or better.


This is the best I've been able to manage so far and that's with the down-clocking,



Should be 1241/1831 in all pics below


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pharma57

That's a really good score







... for me troubleshooting the downclocking was always tedious and time-consuming! Sometimes I'd deliberately make runs until it downclocked, and once it did make changes to the FBVDD volts to see if I could stop it ... in my case it usually meant setting it to 2.0v (even though overvolting does not always help remove downclocking). But if that didn't help I focused on another voltage to see if either lowering/raising corrected the downclocking, and if nothing helped I'd reboot and start over.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with my 780 Classy tri-SLI setup, GPU's down-clock at scene 6 and 10 in Vally no matter what clocks or volt I use. I'm using Skyn3t's no boost bios and I've tested with 326.41, 326.80 and 327.40 drivers. Running SLI or single card I get no down-clocking at all.


...does this mean there is no problem with single or SLI no matter which combo of the three cards is/are running ? Almost sounds like a 'PowerTarget' limit thing with three cards...on the 4x 670s in my other machine, I ended up running a PowerTarget of 210% for the custom vBios ...not that I ever hit that, but all throttling / down-clocking vanished due to the extra head-room


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...does this mean there is no problem with single or SLI no matter which combo of the three cards is/are running ? Almost sounds like a 'PowerTarget' limit thing with three cards...on the 4x 670s in my other machine, I ended up running a PowerTarget of 210% for the custom vBios ...not that I ever hit that, but all throttling / down-clocking vanished due to the extra head-room


no problem what so ever in single and SLI no matter what combo of cards I use(I got four here). I only get down-clocking in tri-SLI, tried without memory OC and with only 1133 MHz on core with 1.2 to 1.3 vcore but they still down-clock in scene 6 and 10.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> no problem what so ever in single and SLI no matter what combo of cards I use(I got four here). I only get down-clocking in tri-SLI, tried without memory OC and with only 1133 MHz on core with 1.2 to 1.3 vcore but they still down-clock in scene 6 and 10.


...just re-ran Valley at 'all stock' to make sure...Scene 6 (let's call it "CloudFlight") and scene 10 ("wet rock lightning") are the two scenes which always give my systems (4x 7990, 4x 670s) 'a jolt / jerko-motion' in an otherwise buttery-smooth run...note different CPUs, GPUs etc...

...One thing you might try is this: do a full run with near stock settings w/OSD (ie MSI AB) that has recording for usage and GPU clocks...when finished, leave the 'Valley' browser open, take a screenie for yourself, then repeat the whole thing w/a 2nd run followed by a screenie of that...if you compare the two screenshots of the two back-to-back runs, is the down-clocking in the second run less severe ?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...just re-ran Valley at 'all stock' to make sure...Scene 6 (let's call it "CloudFlight") and scene 10 ("wet rock lightning") are the two scenes which always give my systems (4x 7990, 4x 670s) 'a jolt / jerko-motion' in an otherwise buttery-smooth run...note different CPUs, GPUs etc...
> 
> ...One thing you might try is this: do a full run with near stock settings w/OSD (ie MSI AB) that has recording for usage and GPU clocks...when finished, leave the 'Valley' browser open, take a screenie for yourself, then repeat the whole thing w/a 2nd run followed by a screenie of that...if you compare the two screenshots of the two back-to-back runs, is the down-clocking in the second run less severe ?


Never tried that, will do that later tonight


----------



## Mydog

Did two runs on 1137 MHz on core 1,150 vcore with no memory OC

Same result in both run as you can see in the pics below, got the same jolt in scene 6 as you described.
1-run

2-run


----------



## drdreey

drdreey --- [email protected],7Ghz --- GTX [email protected]/3704 --- FPS 83.3 --- score 3458



Another personal highscore update.
Pushed GPU core another 13Mhz to 1352Mhz
Still running 90C+ at the end of the benchmark run, need more cooling!


----------



## pharma57

Very nice score, and higher than I got with my 780 SC ACX!







I really loved my SC ACX's before switching to Classifieds.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No of course not, I'm using two PSU's one Antec 1200W TPQ and one 1000W.


How many other people are having to use multiple PSUs just to overclock those 780s?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> How many other people are having to use multiple PSUs just to overclock those 780s?


Not that many but to push with three or four of these 780 Classy GPU's you need more than 1200W.


----------



## mxthunder

OK. updated again.

not submitting this score, but disabled SLI last night and I was able to pull the highest single GTX580 score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK. updated again.
> 
> not submitting this score, but disabled SLI last night and I was able to pull the highest single GTX580 score


Nice! You should put it in the table / dataset.


----------



## ultraex2003

ultraex2003 >Fx 8320 @ 4720...ddr 3 2000>> Gigabyte rev 2.0 760 (+96 +822) 1250(1306)1924 >>fps 49.1 >>skor 2055

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/3cm5.jpg/


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> Fx 8320 @ 4720
> Gigabyte rev 2.0 760 (+96 +822)
> 1250/1924
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/3cm5.jpg/


Good score. I could only manage ~47 FPS with my 760. You got some good memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

any of you guys with an SLI rig and PCIE switches care to test whether disabling SLI gives a different score than switching off card 2? .. does a second card not in SLI just sitting there contribute (or negatively impact) a valley score?? With a god set of data (evidence
















)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any of you guys with an SLI rig and PCIE switches care to test whether disabling SLI gives a different score than switching off card 2? .. does a second card not in SLI just sitting there contribute (or negatively impact) a valley score?? With a god set of data (evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


...I realize it's not exactly about what you're asking re SLI and Valley, but I have run the 7990s in single card (2 GPU) and dual card (4 GPU) configurations in Crossfire for HWBot FirestrikeEx, 3d05 etc - originally with one of the cards physically removed, but more recently just disabled via PCI switch on the RIVE, given the added water-cooling (spoiler below) - standardizing for clocks, I found no difference that wasn't explained by normal variance between runs










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I realize it's not exactly about what you're asking re SLI and Valley, but I have run the 7990s in single card (2 GPU) and dual card (4 GPU) configurations in Crossfire for HWBot FirestrikeEx, 3d05 etc - originally with one of the cards physically removed, but more recently just disabled via PCI switch on the RIVE, given the added water-cooling (spoiler below) - standardizing for clocks, I found no difference that wasn't explained by normal variance between runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the reply! That's what I was thinking. Maybe if we get a few responses with data it might justify single card entries with two plugged in... yuo would think Asus would have put switches on this p9x79-E WS MB, or at least a bios switch.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

I'm so confused.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> I'm so confused.


About what? lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! That's what I was thinking. Maybe if we get a few responses with data it might justify single card entries with two plugged in... yuo would think Asus would have put switches on this p9x79-E WS MB, or at least a bios switch.


with just sli disabled in nvcp 3 loops back to back


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









with *MOBO switch off* for second card and sli bridge removed but still runnig @ pci-e x8

3 loops back to back


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> with sli disabled in nvcp 3 loops back to back
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with *MOBO switch off* for second card and sli bridge removed but still runnig @ pci-e x8
> 
> 3 loops back to back
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So no change in performance. Good find, i had someone accuse me of running with SLI disabled lol. I was like "If i remove my other GPU, my single card will run at x16 speed, and it would even improve my performance lol."

BTW: Nice score on your 670. considering my 770 does 58.1FPS. Your 670's are really awesome


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> with just sli disabled in nvcp 3 loops back to back
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with *MOBO switch off* for second card and sli bridge removed but still runnig @ pci-e x8
> 
> 3 loops back to back
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That data is so tight it almost looks fudged







. Beautiful work! (now if I could only get my guys to produce such tight replicates







)

Thanks lilchronic! +1

(I do miss my OCF)

Edit: Just noticed you removed the SLI bridge... do you think that is important?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

How underwhelming! I was hoping for a magical 5FPS gain just by turning off the PCIE slot to my second card!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> So no change in performance. Good find, i had someone accuse me of running with SLI disabled lol. I was like "If i remove my other GPU, my single card will run at x16 speed, and it would even improve my performance lol."
> 
> BTW: Nice score on your 670. considering my 770 does 58.1FPS. Your 670's are really awesome wink.gif


yeah thanks i was surprised that i lasted 3 loops @ those clocks

i ran @ 1411mhz but it crashed on the last scene








maybe this winter ill be able to run that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That data is so tight it almost looks fudged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Beautiful work! (now if I could only get my guys to produce such tight replicates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thanks lilchronic! +1
> 
> (I do miss my OCF)
> 
> Edit: Just noticed you removed the SLI bridge... do you think that is important?


no not really since the scores are so close it didnt really change anything

but im pretty sure if i removed the second card, my scores would of been slightly higher since it would be running @ pci-e x16 ......... it just a pain to pull the second card out when there both watered cooled and thats the only way i can get a single card to run @ x16 switching mobo switch and disabling sli still only allows it to run pci-e x8


----------



## 66racer

Lilchronic-

Nice scores! Is that on the newest driver? I got a little boost off the new one.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lilchronic-
> 
> Nice scores! Is that on the newest driver? I got a little boost off the new one.


yeah 327.23 drivers


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1408MHz / 1960MHz --- 93.4 --- 3906*


1408mhz.

Very nice.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> About what? lol


I don't even remember. hahaha


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm not big on the idea of going beyond 1.3 V on my Titans to be honest. At that voltage (and without disabling the vdroop) I'll just have to be happy with the 1267MHz I'm able to get them to now. Still a major improvement over the 1163MHz I used to be stuck at with 1.212V!


----------



## johnnyman

Hi guys!Here is my score!msi 7970 lighting be!1220 core and 1550 memory!


----------



## [CyGnus]

johnnyman i am sure you can go much further i had a HIS7970 that did 1260/1750 your card being a lightning it should not be hard to push it a bit more


----------



## johnnyman

i must raise core voltage more?im 1.256 now!


----------



## [CyGnus]

For benchmarking go to 1.3v and fans at 100%.....


----------



## johnnyman

ok m8!thx for help!i post results in few mins!









edit:even with 1250 core and 1.3 voltage valley crashing!i think my limit is 1220!! :/


----------



## mxthunder

I just got done playing with my buddies 7970 6GB Vapor-x card. It topped out at 1230 with 1.3V. It pulled a 50.0 in valley at those speeds.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> ok m8!thx for help!i post results in few mins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:even with 1250 core and 1.3 voltage valley crashing!i think my limit is 1220!! :/


try for faster mem clock over core clock


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> ok m8!thx for help!i post results in few mins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:even with 1250 core and 1.3 voltage valley crashing!i think my limit is 1220!! :/


aren't those gpus meant for extreme cooling. it is getting beat by some 7950s.







without tweaks!


----------



## johnnyman

anything above 1550 memory and 1220 core i get artifacts and valley crashes!


----------



## ultraex2003

update my skor !!

ultraex 2003 >>fx 8320 @ 4500 >>> ddr 3 2000 (11-11-11-27) >> gigabyte 760 @1257/1920>>> fps 49.4 skor 2065

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/mq20.png/


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> ok m8!thx for help!i post results in few mins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:even with 1250 core and 1.3 voltage valley crashing!i think my limit is 1220!! :/


That's the silicon lottery for ya. You can have the best circuitboard and components, but if the chip isn't good, it won't get you there. Where is your power limit set? LLC? It takes more than just adding voiltage.


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> That's the silicon lottery for ya. You can have the best circuitboard and components, but if the chip isn't good, it won't get you there. Where is your power limit set? LLC? It takes more than just adding voiltage.


i have power limit at +20% and force constant voltage enabled in afterburner settings!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> i have power limit at +20% and force constant voltage enabled in afterburner settings!


It looks like you may have gotten unlucky with the chip.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The Lightnings also can use aux voltage to push beyond 1.3V iirc. I remember being able to push 1381mV with my 7970 Lightnings back in the day (and additional memory voltage as well)...


----------



## Rbby258

need titan lightnings


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> need titan lightnings


...or Titan Ultra Lightnings (28xx CUDAs, w/that nice phase setup), not to mention RX 290 Lightnings ...Xmas is coming soon


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...or Titan Ultra Lightnings (28xx CUDAs, w/that nice phase setup), not to mention RX 290 Lightnings ...Xmas is coming soon


its to soon to be talking about xmas







........ we still have all next month, thanksgiving/ my bday and then xmas









.... i just went on youtube and listened to jingle bell rock. lolz


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> update my skor !!
> 
> fx [email protected]
> Gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 +96 +804
> 1246(1306)1904
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/mq20.png/


please put data line in. thanks.


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> please put data line in. thanks.


what mean data line in; because i dont speak very well english !!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> what mean data line in; because i dont speak very well english !!


Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Memory just keeps going. +575 is stable, and Im content with that since it gives me 0.1 fps more than +525, dont think itll be making much more of a difference.
> 
> Stuck at +385mv, but its saying Im running at 1.2v in EVGA Precision. 1215 core is max, at 1228 it crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


charliew --- [email protected],3Ghz --- GTX [email protected]/3559 --- FPS 73.1 --- score 3059

Forgot about the line input


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana --- 4930K / 4.3 --- GTX TITAN SLI, 1189mhz / 2688 / 3500(+498) ---118.2 AVG. FPS --- 4947


I get some weak scores compared to some of you. Had to drop core clock to run the higher memory clocks.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana --- 4930K / 4.3 --- GTX TITAN SLI, 1189mhz / 2688 / 3500(+498) ---118.2 AVG. FPS --- 4947
> 
> 
> I get some weak scores compared to some of you. Had to drop core clock to run the higher memory clocks.


how many volts are you running it at? are you on skynets bios?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how many volts are you running it at? are you on skynets bios?


Yep, on Skyn3t 1006 bios. 1.212v

I remember running this bench with my 3770k and getting 125fps average. In some parts GPU drops to about 40% usage.


----------



## mxthunder

OK. Updated again.

I have come to a decision. I am going to allow unlimited setups for each person now. I decided that it would be even better to have a really huge data set rather than limit it. A lot of good scores got removed when people would change setups.
Please dont flood me with updates


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK. Updated again.
> 
> I have come to a decision. I am going to allow unlimited setups for each person now. I decided that it would be even better to have a really huge data set rather than limit it. A lot of good scores got removed when people would change setups.
> Please dont flood me with updates


Mx, lilchronic posted some data regarding single card runs on an sli rig. Disabling sli, and removing the bridge gave the same results as switching off the pcie slot. If we can get some more confirmatory data would you consider single card entries of this type?


----------



## mxthunder

I dont really care. Does it say anything about that not counting in the OP? As far as im concerned, if you disable SLI and leave the other card(s) in, you are at a disadvantage technically. (even though little chronic results say they are the same, I am just talking in theory)


----------



## lilchronic

yea it would be better if you just had one card installed because it would be running @ pci-e @ x16.

when you have two cards installed and run a single card run it will stay @ x8 .... unless your mobo allows you to manually set it to x16 ..... or if you have a beast mobo


----------



## Lukas026

Lukas026 - - - Intel Core i5 3570K / 4.6 Ghz @ 1.33V - - - Zotac GeForce GTX Titan AMP! 1267 Mhz / 2688 / 3812 Mhz - - - 83.0 AVG FPS - - - 3473



its on AIR cooling and I almost hit PT limit. also using skyn3t's BIOS


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Lukas026 - - - Intel Core i5 3570K / 4.6 Ghz @ 1.33V - - - Zotac GeForce GTX Titan AMP! 1267 Mhz / 2688 / 3812 Mhz - - - 83.0 AVG FPS - - - 3473
> 
> 
> 
> its on AIR cooling and I almost hit PT limit. also using skyn3t's BIOS


very nice for an AIR titan


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK. Updated again.
> 
> I have come to a decision. I am going to allow unlimited setups for each person now. I decided that it would be even better to have a really huge data set rather than limit it. A lot of good scores got removed when people would change setups.
> Please dont flood me with updates


tx for making such a strong commitment to this thread... kudos -


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I dont really care. Does it say anything about that not counting in the OP? As far as im concerned, if you disable SLI and leave the other card(s) in, you are at a disadvantage technically. (even though little chronic results say they are the same, I am just talking in theory)


Earlier, we had to physically or electrically remove any other cards for the entry to be accepted. Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea it would be better if you just had one card installed because it would be running @ pci-e @ x16.
> 
> when you have two cards installed and run a single card run it will stay @ x8 .... unless your mobo allows you to manually set it to x16 ..... or if you have a beast mobo


So it seems that the entry could be disadvantaged (theoretically)... eg, no unfair Advantage

Thanks lilchronic


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, on Skyn3t 1006 bios. 1.212v
> 
> I remember running this bench with my 3770k and getting 125fps average. In some parts GPU drops to about 40% usage.


This seems to be a reoccurring theme...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This seems to be a reoccurring theme...


I'm gonna install windows on a blank ssd and and only install valley and geforce drivers. See if it has something to do with all the leaded junk on my PC.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You should see a nice improvement there...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You should see a nice improvement there...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm gonna install windows on a blank ssd and and only install valley and geforce drivers. See if it has something to do with all the leaded junk on my PC.


I can look through the thread tomorrow, but there are at least 3 people (with titans) talking about low GPU usage in certain parts of valley... We need to find out what the constants are.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I can look through the thread tomorrow, but there are at least 3 people (with titans) talking about low GPU usage in certain parts of valley... We need to find out what the constants are.


Yeah, that's whats killing my average, when it gpu usage dips grames drop to like 30fps. Firestrike and Metro LL benchmarks were solid.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I tested it the other day and with a single Titan the GPU usage stays at 97-99% the whole run but as soon as I enable SLI usage occasionally drops down to as little as 40-50% on each for some reason. I saw this even at stock clocks with SLI enabled so I'm not sure if this is some issue with my particular setup or what. I'll post a screen of my GPU usage in AB in a bit...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I tested it the other day and with a single Titan the GPU usage stays at 97-99% the whole run but as soon as I enable SLI usage occasionally drops down to as little as 40-50% on each for some reason. I saw this even at stock clocks with SLI enabled so I'm not sure if this is some issue with my particular setup or what. I'll post a screen of my GPU usage in AB in a bit...


Exactly what happens to me. I'll try running in single card when I get home. I better see a good 70fps average or I'll set the thing on fire.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I tested it the other day and with a single Titan the GPU usage stays at 97-99% the whole run but as soon as I enable SLI usage occasionally drops down to as little as 40-50% on each for some reason. I saw this even at stock clocks with SLI enabled so I'm not sure if this is some issue with my particular setup or what. I'll post a screen of my GPU usage in AB in a bit...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Exactly what happens to me. I'll try running in single card when I get home. I better see a good 70fps average or I'll set the thing on fire.


I know Besti is on Skyn3t bios... What bios are you on Majin?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Engineering BIOS I got from Alatar.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I tested it the other day and with a single Titan the GPU usage stays at 97-99% the whole run but as soon as I enable SLI usage occasionally drops down to as little as 40-50% on each for some reason. I saw this even at stock clocks with SLI enabled so I'm not sure if this is some issue with my particular setup or what. I'll post a screen of my GPU usage in AB in a bit...


...I think MyDog had a similar issue a few pages back...and perhaps many of us do who run with a lot of higher end GPUs...it could just be that there are spots in Valley which are either bottle-necked by the CPU / RAM - or which simply do not NEED full GPU usage when it gets to two or more Titans etc ..

....I say this because I have observed this also with my 4x 670s - AND my 2x 7990s / 4 GPUs > per pic below of a full Valley run (not full-tilt, 'just' a 5 GHz run w/1200/1670 on GPUs)...the low points in the graphs are around 46% usage, the high points around 92%


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Got done with SLI disabled and gpu usage remained above 94% the whole time- almost.
There was a slight dip in between scenes but only to 70%


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, so it looks as though the low GPU usage may be a Valley/driver optimization or lack thereof thing...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, so it looks as though the low GPU usage may be a Valley/driver optimization or lack thereof thing...


.....yeah, lots of peaks and '''Valleys''' in GPU usage in 'Valley'







...that said, usage should smooth out / stay high(er) somewhat when running multi-monitors or higher resolutions ?


----------



## Arkheios

Are these good, bad or average numbers? Using Extreme HD preset, nothing overclocked or tweaked (except from the factory overclocked graphics cards).


*The setup used:*
• CPU: Intel i7 3930k
• GPU(1): EVGA GTX780 SC ACX
• GPU(2): EVGA GTX780 SC ACX
• Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Formula
• Soundcard: Asus Xonar Essence STX
• PSU: Seasonic Platinum 1000w
• RAM: 4x 4GB Corsair Dominators
• CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
• SSD(1): OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
• SSD(2): OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
• HDD: Western Digital Black Caviar 2TB
• Case: Cooler Master HAF X (aftermarket fans)
• Monitor: BenQ 2410t 120hz
• Headset: Astro A40 (2013 Edition) + Mixamp Pro (2013 Edition)
• Mouse: Logitech G500s
• Keyboard: Roccat Isku FX


----------



## feznz

that's about what I get with no OC on 770s


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> that's about what I get with no OC on 770s


Oh, so my numbers are horrible? If so, why could that be?
I'm with the latest drivers and I tested both cards first before installing them in SLI.

Remember I have overclocked absolutely nothing.


----------



## feznz

Stock settings no OC


----------



## Arkheios

Wow.. how come I get so horrible scores :/ This seems odd.
Shouldn't the 1000w platinum PSU be enough for 2x 780 SC ACX?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Stock settings no OC


so no cpu overclock? no nvidia tweaks? and your memory 2400mhz makes sense, i think








Arkheios OC your cpu


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> so no cpu overclock? no nvidia tweaks? and your memory 2400mhz makes sense, i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkheios OC your cpu


So you are implying that the scores I get are normal with the given clocks?
I'll see what scores I get later today, on 4.5GHz 1.35 @ 3930K.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> .....yeah, lots of peaks and '''Valleys''' in GPU usage in 'Valley'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that said, usage should smooth out / stay high(er) somewhat when running multi-monitors or higher resolutions ?


I think this later point is correct. I have to find the data i generated a while back, or redo it. I recall that both 1440p and 4K did not experience this drop off in %use as much. Will check tonight.

But on face value, wouldn't you expect sli titans or 780s to do this at 1080p?


----------



## Zamoldac

A blast from the past:
GTX 580 Ghz edition lol


----------



## mokougio

Mokougio --- FX 8320 / 4.6 --- AMD 5870 CF, 941/1334 --- 57.5 AVG FPS ---2407

dsdsds.png 247k .png file


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> so no cpu overclock? no nvidia tweaks? and your memory 2400mhz makes sense, i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkheios OC your cpu


Okay, so here is the result with my 3930K @ 4.6GHz and RAM @ XMP


Is that okay? ^^


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Okay, so here is the result with my 3930K @ 4.6GHz and RAM @ XMP
> 
> 
> Is that okay? ^^


...others w/780 SLI can comment on the levels, but nevertheless a very interesting 'lab experiment" showing what the extra CPU and system RAM speed deliver...about 20 FPS compared to your earlier run (assuming that the 780s were clocked the same)


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...others w/780 SLI can comment on the levels, but nevertheless a very interesting 'lab experiment" showing what the extra CPU and system RAM speed deliver...about 20 FPS compared to your earlier run (assuming that the 780s were clocked the same)


Yes, only the CPU and RAM was overclocked. I did not touch the GPUs at all.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Okay, so here is the result with my 3930K @ 4.6GHz and RAM @ XMP
> 
> 
> Is that okay? ^^


heh, now looks ok







) still can use nvidia tweaks to get more 3fps or more







then already gpu oc


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> heh, now looks ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) still can use nvidia tweaks to get more 3fps or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then already gpu oc


I'll try that when I've bought an AX1200i Platinum. Thus far this must do!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think this later point is correct. I have to find the data i generated a while back, or redo it. I recall that both 1440p and 4K did not experience this drop off in %use as much. Will check tonight.
> 
> But on face value, wouldn't you expect sli titans or 780s to do this at 1080p?


I would expect this, IF it's " simply do not NEED full GPU usage when it gets to two or more Titans etc .." as Joa3b put it.

The only time i question gpu usage gaming, is when the usage is low + poor performance. Then i normally *blame* it on drivers.


----------



## lilchronic

@ 1080p max gpu usage 98%, during scene 6 it drops to 93%

@1440p max gpu usage 99% , during scene 6 it never drops below 97%

im pretty sure @ 4k res my cards would be pegged @ 99% the whole time


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Why can't the FPS just go up instead of GPU usage going down?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Why can't the FPS just go up instead of GPU usage going down?


that's what should happen... doing last run on parkbench atm.

almost like there is a FPS-bandwidth cap?


----------



## Jpmboy

Here's what I found... the "episode" of GPU use dropping off was the same for 1080P and 1440P, no drop at 4K (run at 4xAA), and less at 1440P vs 1080P. I ran 1202/3598 so I wouldn't have to reboot between resolutions (sometimes 1440P custom resolution needs that at higher clocks , cause of the custom pixel clock set).

Anyway, it's clear to me that sli titans at 1080P, and maybe 1440P are kinda redlining in first gear to some extent. I'd bet the same for 780s









In just a month or so the first single cable, consumer, 60Hz 4K TV hits the market, and many will follow...











1080P

00191.png 2120k .png file

1440P

00190.png 3689k .png file

4K

00189.png 7755k .png file


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> @ 1080p max gpu usage 98%, during scene 6 it drops to 93%
> 
> @1440p max gpu usage 99% , during scene 6 it never drops below 97%
> 
> im pretty sure @ 4k res my cards would be pegged @ 99% the whole time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Here's what I found... the "episode" of GPU use dropping off was the same for 1080P and 1440P, no drop at 4K (run at 4xAA), and less at 1440P vs 1080P. I ran 1202/3598 so I wouldn't have to reboot between resolutions (sometimes 1440P custom resolution needs that at higher clocks , cause of the custom pixel clock set).
> 
> Anyway, it's clear to me that sli titans at 1080P, and maybe 1440P are kinda redlining in first gear to some extent. I'd bet the same for 780s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In just a month or so the first single cable, consumer, 60Hz 4K TV hits the market, and many will follow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080P
> 
> 00191.png 2120k .png file
> 
> 1440P
> 
> 00190.png 3689k .png file
> 
> 4K
> 
> 00189.png 7755k .png file


...that actually is more or less as expected, and does make a lot of sense...

...I like the analogy about being stuck in 1st gear...I once had an (old) Fiat Abarth that used to do that every once in a while when it was cold outside.


----------



## skupples

redlining in 1st gear is how i burned my clutch.

(this is totally off topic, no i'm not saying you are going to blow up your gpu)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So I'm wondering how Vega got around this to get his two Titans up to 150FPS? I know mine would do that at 1267MHz/3738MHz if they would just be utilized instead of dropping to 40% usage half the time...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Wondering the same thing!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So I'm wondering how Vega got around this to get his two Titans up to 150FPS? I know mine would do that at 1267MHz/3738MHz if they would just be utilized instead of dropping to 40% usage half the time...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So I'm wondering how Vega got around this to get his two Titans up to 150FPS? I know mine would do that at 1267MHz/3738MHz if they would just be utilized instead of dropping to 40% usage half the time...


IDK. I can run at 1293/3702... 142 FPS every time. It's not throttling - what is it?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So I'm wondering how Vega got around this to get his two Titans up to 150FPS? I know mine would do that at 1267MHz/3738MHz if they would just be utilized instead of dropping to 40% usage half the time...


...wasn't Vega running 3960X and 5.2 GHz w/ 2600 mem ? I would think that one can still move the goal posts by changing the other system variables 'to some extent' ...but it will eventually catch up (ie w/3 or 4 Titan cards).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK. I can run at 1293/3702... 142 FPS every time. It's not throttling - what is it?


^^^ lolz
what are you're cpu and ram speeds.. vega is at 5.2 ghz







... when i went from 4.5 to 5.0 ghz i gained almost 5 fps


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ^^^ lolz
> what are you're cpu and ram speeds.. vega is at 5.2 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... when i went from 4.5 to 5.0 ghz i gained almost 5 fps


..or the fellow just a few pages back w/two 780s who gained about 20 FPS w/his 3930K going from stock to 4.6 GHz and XMP memory http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/8230#post_20857810

...but it also shows how frustrating 'the final few FPs' can be, once all the low-hanging fruit is pricked...too tired to write this up nicely but it is sort of like headers on a big V8...no sense having dual 3 1/2 inch pipes if the flanges downstream are only 2 inches in diameter...I know that example needs work


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ^^^ lolz
> what are you're cpu and ram speeds.. vega is at 5.2 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... when i went from 4.5 to 5.0 ghz i gained almost 5 fps


I'm at 5.0 and 2400 cl11. so 200MHz delta. But something else is at play with the drivers. I agree with Eric, there are several spots (@1080P) where the gpu usage drops to like 70%. the result at 49 and 2133 is not that different. The guy a few page back went from stock to 46 - that's prolly a real effect.

(actually, if i run 2133 cl10 and cr1 i get the same FPS)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, I've been at 5GHz on the 3960X and 2133MHz memory which is hardly slow. I'm going to be getting quicker memory when this new chip comes in though and then we'll see...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Sticking with the 3960x?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I dunno. Thinking of buying a 4930K and benching it while I wait for the new chip to come in from RMA, then just selling whichever chip is slower...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I dunno. Thinking of buying a 4930K and benching it while I wait for the new chip to come in from RMA, then just selling whichever chip is slower...


DO IT


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> DO IT


I know! Its just a real pain to tear down and rebuild my loop every time I switch out components...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I know! Its just a real pain to tear down and rebuild my loop every time I switch out components...


and you'll probably have to get 2666mhz+ ram to run with that ivy-e









... cant get a 4930k and still run 2133mhz


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Probably going with the cheapest 2666 memory I can find to be honest. Just got word that we aren't getting raises this year what with Obamacare and everything...









EDIT - Maybe these!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Probably going with the cheapest 2666 memory I can find to be honest. Just got word that we aren't getting raises this year what with Obamacare and everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Maybe these!


...looks like one of the sets I'm running (G.Skill DDR3 2666 ?)...I like'em a lot


----------



## lilchronic

im waiting for newegg to get more of the [email protected] 2666mhz gksill trident x, hopefully my lil i5 can handle it


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im waiting for newegg to get more of the [email protected] 2666mhz gksill trident x, hopefully my lil i5 can handle it


...it should - I had it up to well over DDR3 2933 in my Ivy 3770K at stock 1.65v


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You think these will have much OCing head room over 2666? Hell, I'd be happy with the 2666!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You think these will have much OCing head room over 2666? Hell, I'd be happy with the 2666!


I have two x two x 4GB kits (so two dual rather than one quad 16 GB kit) - double-sided- and they OC well...I actually bought them for another Ivy (non-K, part of a VM group) ...they were the last two kits and even came with a discount at NCIX









...just for the fun of it, plugged them into the SB-E 3970X, and after a bit of fiddling got it to run at 2666...and all 4 sticks even went to s.th. like DDR3 '2692' in the Sandy-E...then moved them into my 3770K gamer, and they did 2666, 2800, 2933 (all on 4 sticks, stock voltage)...then without binning, I took one stick higher than that on stock voltage...

As long s you get the double-sided kits, I think your chances chances are pretty good that they'll have some nice OC headroom


----------



## lilchronic

my G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 wont go past 2500mhz
i got these here
http://www.neoseeker.com/resourcelink.html?rid=224385
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=articles&id=761&pagenumber=4


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 wont go past 2500mhz
> i got these here
> http://www.neoseeker.com/resourcelink.html?rid=224385


...32GB of that TridentX 2400 is what was originally in my Ivy / K and then then the 3970X...again double-sided...that kit does not want to go faster than just below DDR3 2600 (2592 or s.th. like it) ...BUT - it is better getting into tight timings...in the Sandy-E, at stock 1.65v for the memory, I could drop it to 9-10-11-29-1N instead of 10-12-12-31-2N...you might try to go the 'timing route' with that instead of the 'MHz route'

BTW, re 'timing' of a different sort: http://www.overclock.net/t/1429123/gizmodo-memory-chips-are-the-most-expensive-theyve-been-in-two-years


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...32GB of that TridentX 2400 is what was originally in my Ivy / K and then then the 3970X...again double-sided...that kit does not want to go faster than just below DDR3 2600 (2592 or s.th. like it) ...BUT - it is better getting into tight timings...in the Sandy-E, at stock 1.65v for the memory, I could drop it to 9-10-11-29-1N instead of 10-12-12-31-2N...you might try to go the 'timing route' with that instead of the 'MHz route'


im just going with the new kit route









every time i start playing with my ram i end up corrupting my os









... yeah thats crazy, last year i paid like 60 bucks for this kit on new egg now it's up to 96$


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK. I can run at 1293/3702... 142 FPS every time. It's not throttling - what is it?


I think is CPU related.

Ran the tests at stock with Hydro Copper Bios, which basically means 1100mhz and 1.5v on both cards. And Stock cpu. Noticed the GPU usage briefly drop to 20% and sometimes remained at 75%.
Also noticed only one CPU core utilized and maybe two in some parts. So a Higher CPU frequency, will help avoid the dips in cpu usage. Clocks remained steady on both Titans, temps stayed below 65C.

I say is a cpu bottleneck, more to do with valley.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...32GB of that TridentX 2400 is what was originally in my Ivy / K and then then the 3970X...again double-sided...that kit does not want to go faster than just below DDR3 2600 (2592 or s.th. like it) ...BUT - it is better getting into tight timings...in the Sandy-E, at stock 1.65v for the memory, I could drop it to 9-10-11-29-1N instead of 10-12-12-31-2N...you might try to go the 'timing route' with that instead of the 'MHz route'
> 
> BTW, re 'timing' of a different sort: *http://www.overclock.net/t/1429123/gizmodo-memory-chips-are-the-most-expensive-theyve-been-in-two-year*s


that's why i just picked up two of these kits:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322

i had corsair 2666 platinum but couldn't get them to 2666. for their price, returned and got these. Hearing good things about team memory lately.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's why i just picked up two of these kits:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322
> 
> i had corsait 2666 platinum but couldn't get them to 2666. for their price, returned and got these. Hearing good things about team memory lately.


eww single sided ram is slow despite the high frequency's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I think is CPU related.
> 
> Ran the tests at stock with *Hydro Copper Bios, which basically means 1100mhz and 1.5v* on both cards. And Stock cpu. Noticed the GPU usage briefly drop to 20% and sometimes remained at 75%.
> Also noticed only one CPU core utilized and maybe two in some parts. So a Higher CPU frequency, will help avoid the dips in cpu usage. Clocks remained steady on both Titans, temps stayed below 65C.
> 
> I say is a cpu bottleneck, more to do with valley.


1.5V? nah, really?

So... Valley does not use all threads. Does that cpu usage change at different resolutions? 'cause at 4K I do not see a gpu usage dip...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> eww single sided ram is slow despite the high frequency's.


Comment noted, so what's your recommendation for 4x4G kit?


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- 2500k / 4800 --- GTX580, 1030 / 2060 / 2030 --- 40.6 --- 1703


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> mxthunder --- 2500k / 4800 --- GTX580, 1030 / 2060 / 2030 --- 40.6 --- 1703


Good single card run!


----------



## Lukas026

update me please









Lukas026 --- i5 3570k / 4600 Mhz --- NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan 1306 mhz / 2688 / 3758 mhz --- 84.7 FPS --- 3543 score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I have two x two x 4GB kits (so two dual rather than one quad 16 GB kit) - double-sided- and they OC well...I actually bought them for another Ivy (non-K, part of a VM group) ...they were the last two kits and even came with a discount at NCIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just for the fun of it, plugged them into the SB-E 3970X, and after a bit of fiddling got it to run at 2666...and all 4 sticks even went to s.th. like DDR3 '2692' in the Sandy-E...then moved them into my 3770K gamer, and they did 2666, 2800, 2933 (all on 4 sticks, stock voltage)...then without binning, I took one stick higher than that on stock voltage...
> 
> *As long s you get the double-sided kits,* I think your chances chances are pretty good that they'll have some nice OC headroom


So help me out here guys. All the kingston hyperx i have is 2Rx8 memory, so is their genesis 2400 4x4 kit. What are these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-Team+Group-_-20313322

Could not tell from the team website... Or on the gskill website. Neither provides detail in the product specsheet.

If it's bad stuff, i'll just return the two kits.

I have 2 x2 x4 kits of KHX 2133 that easily go to 2400, and hit 25xx with bclk. Would love to find a 2666 set with the same head room.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's why i just picked up two of these kits:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322
> 
> i had corsair 2666 platinum but couldn't get them to 2666. for their price, returned and got these. Hearing good things about team memory lately.


I have a set of the Trident X 2600 cl10 that are hyko and although they are supposed to be pretty good, end up running my yesteryear Flares at 2400 - 9-11-11-28-1t for better performance. Some of the older kits can now show their true colors with better imc's on Ivy and Haswell.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So help me out here guys. All the kingston hyperx i have is 2Rx8 memory, so is their genesis 2400 4x4 kit. What are these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-Team+Group-_-20313322
> 
> Could not tell from the team website... Or on the gskill website. Neither provides detail in the product specsheet.
> 
> If it's bad stuff, i'll just return the two kits.
> 
> I have 2 x2 x4 kits of KHX 2133 that easily go to 2400, and hit 25xx with bclk. Would love to find a 2666 set with the same head room.


...what's worse re manufacturers' memory specs, sometimes manufacturers change the type of IC used w/o changing the product call number...either double-side to single-sided, and/or Samsung to Hynix...and with Hynix' recent chemical explosion in one of their lead plants, who knows...that's why it is tough to give a straight recommendation.

VERY generally speaking, these days at least, Hynix seems to clock a bit higher w/DDR3 while Samsung generally can get tighter timings...BUT, all the G.SKill 2666 kits I have seen until now at least are double-sided, and the ones I have are Hynix...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...what's worse re manufacturers' memory specs, sometimes manufacturers change the type of IC used w/o changing the product call number...either double-side to single-sided, and/or Samsung to Hynix...and with Hynix' recent chemical explosion in one of their lead plants, who knows...that's why it is tough to give a straight recommendation.
> 
> VERY generally speaking, these days at least, Hynix seems to clock a bit higher w/DDR3 while Samsung generally can get tighter timings...BUT, all the G.SKill 2666 kits I have seen until now at least are double-sided, and the ones I have are Hynix...


Thank bud. Did a little digging on the team product, although not specifically stated in their spec for this sku, i believe they are DS... Will check performance once i pop them in.

One thing i have noticed, is that the AID64 memory benchmarks are much better when i run 2133 10-11-11 cr1 than 2400 11-1313 cr2. By a lot! I can post e results later in comparison to these team sticks. But is that expected? Mem read, write etc are lower, and so id the cpu photoworx bench which is memory deoendent. Curious.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thank bud. Did a little digging on the team product, although not specifically stated in their spec for this sku, i believe they are DS... Will check performance once i pop them in.
> 
> One thing i have noticed, is that the AID64 memory benchmarks are much better when i run 2133 10-11-11 cr1 than 2400 11-1313 cr2. By a lot! I can post e results later in comparison to these team sticks. But is that expected? Mem read, write etc are lower, and so id the cpu photoworx bench which is memory deoendent. Curious.


...on Asus ROG boards at least, using Memtweakit to up tertiary timings in addition to primaries does wonders for AIDA 64 memory scores, and of course helping a lot with Valley and other memory-sensitive apps


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So help me out here guys. All the kingston hyperx i have is 2Rx8 memory, so is their genesis 2400 4x4 kit. What are these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-Team+Group-_-20313322
> 
> Could not tell from the team website... Or on the gskill website. Neither provides detail in the product specsheet.
> 
> If it's bad stuff, i'll just return the two kits.
> 
> I have 2 x2 x4 kits of KHX 2133 that easily go to 2400, and hit 25xx with bclk. Would love to find a 2666 set with the same head room.


I have a set of that Team 2666 c11, it is single sided Hynix MFR. Great for high mem frequency, but doesn't do as well as double sided kits for performance. Outside of memory dependent benchmarks like superpi the performance difference shouldn't stand out though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have a set of that Team 2666 c11, it is single sided Hynix MFR. Great for high mem frequency, but doesn't do as well as double sided kits for performance. Outside of memory dependent benchmarks like superpi the performance difference shouldn't stand out though.


So what do you believe is causing our GPU usages to drop below 50% during much of Valley in SLI ftw?


----------



## FtW 420

I haven't run anything in sli for a while, I'd have to do some testing. If other benches & games don't get the gpu usage drop, then it is likely something in the benchmark itself or the settings rather than the system.
Has anyone tried the nvidia sli tweaks from JulioCesarSF's guide here? Not sure if it would help or not but doesn't hurt to try things.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks/0_50

I won't really be able to get on any extensive sli or xfire testing for a few weeks yet.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, I don't get this low usage in other benches or games, just Valley and to a lesser extent Heaven...


----------



## lilchronic

we need a valley 2.0


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmm, I don't get this low usage in other benches or games, just Valley and to a lesser extent Heaven...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> we need a valley 2.0


Yep, I'm thinking like lilchronic, if the heavy drop is limited to Valley I would blame the benchmark. Sounds like they have worked it out better in Heaven, Valley needs updates!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yep, I'm thinking like lilchronic, if the heavy drop is limited to Valley I would blame the benchmark. Sounds like they have worked it out better in Heaven, Valley needs updates!


...what is more, it's happening with multi-GPU AMD also per link below...still not sure if it is a physical (CPU, RAM) bottleneck or just inherent bench design, but Valley 2.0 would be nice


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/8210#post_20855671


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well my hopes of having some Team Red competition over here is going down in flames on the Livestream thread....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...on Asus ROG boards at least, using Memtweakit to up tertiary timings in addition to primaries does wonders for AIDA 64 memory scores, and of course helping a lot with Valley and other memory-sensitive apps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have a set of that Team 2666 c11, it is single sided Hynix MFR. Great for high mem frequency, but doesn't do as well as double sided kits for performance. Outside of memory dependent benchmarks like superpi the performance difference shouldn't stand out though.


Thanks guys. I'll give the team sticks a try and see if the added frequency (if i can run 'em at 2666) adds any measurable performance as a quad kit. I did buy a 4x4G corsair plat 2666 kit but they were a little buggy even after tweaking on and off for a few hours. if the team sticks don't do well, they go back and the hunt continues...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well my hopes of having some Team Red competition over here is going down in flames on the Livestream thread....


nvm - found the thread


----------



## trojan92

Using my sig rig











Not sure why it doesn't recognize my card


----------



## Hits9Nine




----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*


That's a Tri SLI 570 score?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The weird thing that I've found out is that now my Valley scores are far worse than they used to be. Running 1254/3738 just now in SLI and I only got 130 FPS due to the ridiculous GPU usage. That's not something I ever had an issue with at 1.212V before. Something's definitely weird with my rig now...


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's a Tri SLI 570 score?


yes


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> yes


For those clock speeds on TRI SLI 570's, your score is extremely low! Something is definitely wrong somewhere. 570's are not that far away from 660 (non TI's), and my 660 non TI's in 2 way SLI got 70.8 FPS, so you should be getting much better scores than that. Probably 85+ FPS


Spoiler: 660 SLI


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The weird thing that I've found out is that now my Valley scores are far worse than they used to be. Running 1254/3738 just now in SLI and I only got 130 FPS due to the ridiculous GPU usage. That's not something I ever had an issue with at 1.212V before. Something's definitely weird with my rig now...


You need a benching drive. I've found that valley sometimes just completely screws up things and the performance doesn't go up again until you reinstall the whole OS. I lose around 5-8fps after a while of benching and even though it could probably be fixed without reinstalling windows I just choose to do that since it's easy.

But you definitely should try disabling powermizer to try and get SLI usage up.


----------



## szeged

finally got around to benching my newest titan, the core seems kinda runty, valley is iffy at anything above 1202, so i cut it back to just 1176 for now till i volt hack it up to 1.3, left it on skynet bios for now, 1.212v till i have more time

Szeged --- I7 4770K @ 4.8ghz --- GTX TITAN; 1176/3754 --- 82.2 --- 3440


----------



## NinjaSushi2

NinjaSushi2 --- i7-3770K / 4.8 GHz @ 1.43VCore w/ HT on --- 7970 CF, 1250MHz Core / 1650MHz Memory --- 103.7 --- 4338



Edit: Typoed.

Edit 2: I should now be the fourth fastest CF setup.


----------



## Azazil1190

AZAZIL1190 --- [email protected] ---- GTX TITAN SLI MOD BIOS---- 1206 / 3664 ---- 149.8 ---- 6270

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/hkgs.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i dont know if this resolution is ok.the reason that i run this res is the surround.But i think that is ok because the setting is the same like extreme hd



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> AZAZIL1190 --- [email protected] ---- GTX TITAN SLI MOD BIOS---- 1206 / 3664 ---- 149.8 ---- 6270
> 
> i dont know if this resolution is ok.the reason that i run this res is the surround.But i think that is ok because the setting is the same like extreme hd
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/h6nm.png/


Actually the horizontal object number is greatly reduced. Same # of pixels, but not exactly the same as 1920x1080.


----------



## Azazil1190

okk no problem when i have time i'll run one to 1920x1080 thnx men!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> NinjaSushi2 --- i7-3770K / 4.8 GHz @ 1.43VCore w/ HT on --- 7970 CF, 1250MHz Core / 1650MHz Memory --- 103.7 --- 4338
> Edit 2: I should now be the fourth fastest CF setup.


I think you can best this:









jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xHD7970 CFX ---1260/1665--- 103.7 --- 4339


----------



## mxthunder

updated. i did not update those who did not have data line or proper screenshot.

and the vertical horizontal 1080p thing is a no go as well


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The weird thing that I've found out is that now my Valley scores are far worse than they used to be. Running 1254/3738 just now in SLI and I only got 130 FPS due to the ridiculous GPU usage. That's not something I ever had an issue with at 1.212V before. Something's definitely weird with my rig now...


Is that with the voltmod and LLC? New drivers too?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You need a benching drive. I've found that valley sometimes just completely screws up things and the performance doesn't go up again until you reinstall the whole OS. I lose around 5-8fps after a while of benching and even though it could probably be fixed without reinstalling windows I just choose to do that since it's easy.
> 
> But you definitely should try disabling powermizer to try and get SLI usage up.


Gotta look into that powermizer thing.


----------



## devilhead

devilhead ---> 3930k --->5.2ghz ---> HD7970 --->1365/1805 ---> 60.5 --- 2531

it's good temperature to benchmark(4C outside), just now is not enough voltage on my 7970







1.381v at TRIXX


----------



## regex

With updated drivers and better cooling


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Is that score with your SLI 660's?


----------



## szeged

hmm, can get my newest titan to run +1000 on the memory, complete valley but then the comp locks up except for a few commands, must figure this out so i can post the valley results lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm going to do as Alatar suggested and just do a fresh Win8 install. Was trying to wait until 8.1 to do this but my bench scores are going down fast...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I'm gonna do the same tonight. My scores keep going down the toilet on valley.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm going to do as Alatar suggested and just do a fresh Win8 install. Was trying to wait until 8.1 to do this but my bench scores are going down fast...


----------



## Ryanboost

Ryanboost --- i7-4770K / 3.5GHz --- GTX 780 Classified, 2304 / 3072 MB --- 65.8 FPS --- 2751



Is that score pretty decent for out of the box performance?


----------



## szeged

seems about right


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm going to do as Alatar suggested and just do a fresh Win8 install. Was trying to wait until 8.1 to do this but my bench scores are going down fast...


plz post back if a reinstall helps. or maybe a repair install??


----------



## Ryanboost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> seems about right


That's good to hear. I thought the FPS seemed a little low but this is my first time using this benchmark so I wanted to check. Thanks for the help Szeged.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> That's good to hear. I thought the FPS seemed a little low but this is my first time using this benchmark so I wanted to check. Thanks for the help Szeged.


glad to help









now overclock that baby and repost the score


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you can best this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xHD7970 CFX ---1260/1665--- 103.7 --- 4339


Wow. He dun beated me!









Just kidding.









Edit: By one point too. lol


----------



## Joa3d43

...going out a bit on a limb and shoot for *'Project 7000'* - breaking into the 7000 score range in Valley....

My personal best so far is a score of 6942 (spoiler below), with the 3970X @ 5125MHz and DDR3 at 2666 with GPU usage around 95% peak (and mid-40s low).

To break into the 7000 Valley score range, I will definitely need to add another multi; w/strap125 that's 5250...I have run that successfully for wPrime (system is water-cooled / ambient), and I think I can now do longer runs at 5250 w/1.53v ...not s.th. I would d 24/7, btw. The final piece is the memory...I now got everything tuned, stable and stress-tested at DDR3 2666 / 11-13-11-29-1N









It is supposed to get colder on the weekend, around *9c* @ night...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...going out a bit on a limb and shoot for *'Project 7000'* - breaking into the 7000 score range in Valley....
> 
> My personal best so far is a score of 6942 (spoiler below), with the 3970X @ 5125MHz and DDR3 at 2666 with GPU usage around 95% peak (and mid-40s low).
> 
> To break into the 7000 Valley score range, I will definitely need to add another multi; w/strap125 that's 5250...I have run that successfully for wPrime (system is water-cooled / ambient), and I think I can now do longer runs at 5250 w/1.53v ...not s.th. I would d 24/7, btw. The final piece is the memory...I now got everything tuned, stable and stress-tested at DDR3 2666 / 11-13-11-29-1N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is supposed to get colder on the weekend, around *9c* @ night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would love to see your aid64 numbers.... The new version adds 8 core E chips for comparison. Anyway, i too find the aid64 bench very helpful in testing tweaks! But no where near your limits.


----------



## Jpmboy

That
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Wow. He dun beated me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: By one point too. lol


's why i said you should be able to beat that easily.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Would love to see your aid64 numbers.... The new version adds 8 core E chips for comparison. Anyway, i too find the aid64 bench very helpful in testing tweaks! But no where near your limits.


...got to download that new Aida64 version...speaking of 8 cores, I know of some folks who have taken a Xeon 8c / 16t and actually got it working in a Rampage board...extra cores / threads beyond a SB-E / Ivy-E won't make too much difference w/Valley, but in other apps might be a lot of fun...

...we're going to add Xeon 'v2' (big brother of Ivy-E) 10c /20t for a commercial app in a few months using an Asus Z9PE-D8 WS w/C602 chipset...but I'm tempted to take one of the Xeon v2 10c / 20t and plug it into my Rampage IV just for the fun of it...will be multiplier locked, but wondering if straps might work, or at least extra BCLK...could be fun with Cinebench 11.5


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Wow. He dun beated me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: By one point too. lol


lol yesterday i tried so much to get higher than 103.7 fps........... i couldn't








actually i couldn't even surpass my own score of 103.3fps
this is as close as i got


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> You guys were right, the 13.2 beta 6 help out. Re-ran today with those. So when i have updated scores, should I fill out the form again?


How did you get a 1550MHz core clock?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you can best this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xHD7970 CFX ---1260/1665--- 103.7 --- 4339
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NinjaSushi2 --- i7-3770K / 4.8 GHz @ 1.43VCore w/ HT off --- 7970 CF, 1270MHz Core / 1700MHz Memory --- 105.4 --- 4409



Update me please.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> How did you get a 1550MHz core clock?


With a heavy chunk of ln2 cooled copper for a heatsink. Not sure if I posted this one in here...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol yesterday i tried so much to get higher than 103.7 fps........... i couldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i couldn't even surpass my own score of 103.3fps
> this is as close as i got


That happens to me all the time! Very annoying, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> NinjaSushi2 --- i7-3770K / 4.8 GHz @ 1.43VCore w/ HT off --- 7970 CF, 1270MHz Core / 1700MHz Memory --- 105.4 --- 4409
> 
> 
> 
> Update me please.


Nice...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> With a heavy chunk of ln2 cooled copper for a heatsink. Not sure if I posted this one in here...


...very nice







...but what's that burning smell ? ...your LN2 is on fire


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You need a benching drive. I've found that valley sometimes just completely screws up things and the performance doesn't go up again until you reinstall the whole OS. I lose around 5-8fps after a while of benching and even though it could probably be fixed without reinstalling windows I just choose to do that since it's easy.
> 
> But you definitely should try disabling powermizer to try and get SLI usage up.


Hit the nail on the head! I've had issues with my os and lower scores as of late. Believe I'm going to use my 2nd ssd for benching only. Real pita to do reinstall of daily driver with multiple apps, games, ect.,ect.

^^^^ FTW - is that a MSI GD5/OC and if so, what bios?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Hit the nail on the head! I've had issues with my os and lower scores as of late. Believe I'm going to use my 2nd ssd for benching only. Real pita to do reinstall of daily driver with multiple apps, games, ect.,ect.
> 
> ^^^^ FTW - is that a MSI GD5/OC and if so, what bios?


The card? It is an MSI 7970 Lightning, the original one, no Ghz or boost edition.
Not really sure of the bios, I haven't changed it since launch time.


----------



## regex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Is that score with your SLI 660's?


yes


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 TRI SLI 1333 / 1320 / 1333 mem 3560 *127.4fps 5331







*










Update my score please


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 TRI SLI 1333 / 1320 / 1333 mem 3560 *127.4fps 5331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update my score please


I'm jelly jelly


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'm jelly jelly


Its a good base line to work on mate








About to do a Mk 11 run hopin to crack 22k


----------



## ultraex2003

update my skor !!

fx [email protected]>> ddr 3 8giga patriot @ 2000 >>gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 @ 1246(1306)1910>> fps 49.6 skor 2075

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/o578.png/


----------



## hotrod717

What's the trick in getting 3 cards to scale decently? In trifire, my score barely goes higher than in crossfire with 2 cards.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic --- I5 3570k/ 5ghz --- 1(x) 670 FTW , 1398mhz /3654mhz --- 55.2 FPS --- Score-2310


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- I7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx titan; 1189/3799 --- 83.3 --- score 3486



skynet bios, only 1.212v on it for now, gonna try to see if i can get this card to 84 fps before i hack afterburner again lol.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> With a heavy chunk of ln2 cooled copper for a heatsink. Not sure if I posted this one in here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You cheeky man you..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice...


TY Sir. The push of motivation I needed. Now beat me. :}

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 TRI SLI 1333 / 1320 / 1333 mem 3560 *127.4fps 5331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update my score please


Beats my OC7970s.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> What's the trick in getting 3 cards to scale decently? In trifire, my score barely goes higher than in crossfire with 2 cards.


The higher the resolution, the better the scaling. For 1080P, 2 way sli/crossfire is the sweetspot. So either add more monitors, or go for 2560x1440. You will notice better scaling there.


----------



## Joa3d43

...per Project 7000 here

Joa3d43 -- i7 3970X @ 5250MHz / DDR3 2666 -- 2x HD 7990 Quadfire 1240 / 1680 -- FPS: 167.9 SCORE 7026



CPU and mem info


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Given earlier discussions about min and max CPU usage, I ran a few tests w/results below...keep in mind that 1.) w/4 GPUs things become a bit different 2.) the 2x 7990s run 4x 16x because they are a 2-card / 4-GPU solution on the RIVE, with off-loading to the PEX 48 lane PCIe3 dedicated bus per GPU card...with that in mind, GPU usage per CPU speed step

*Peak* 4x GPU usage:

4.625 GHz = 84%
4.750 GHz = 87%
4.875 GHz = 89 %
5.000 GHz = 92%
5.125 GHz = 95%
5.250 GHz = 97%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> *TY Sir. The push of motivation I needed. Now beat me. :}*


backatcha









[email protected] 2xhd7970 cfx--- 1315/1730 --- 105.8---4425



(fun working with these 7970s again, AMD did a real good job with this model release - incredible OC headroom. Let's hope r290x etc are as good vs the competition)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> backatcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 2xhd7970 cfx--- 1315/1730 --- 105.8---4425
> 
> 
> 
> (fun working with these 7970s again, AMD did a real good job with this model release - incredible OC headroom. Let's hope r290x etc are as good vs the competition)


Nice







...what voltage are you running on the GPUs ? VRAM ?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> backatcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 2xhd7970 cfx--- 1315/1730 --- 105.8---4425
> 
> 
> 
> (fun working with these 7970s again, AMD did a real good job with this model release - incredible OC headroom. Let's hope r290x etc are as good vs the competition)


Damn bro.. I don't know if I can beat that.


----------



## michael-ocn

I reran valley with my single 670 with the 327.23 drivers and got essentially the same score (ever so slightly lower) as with 320.18 and 320.49, so i got no new scores to post. I didn't try it with higher clocks than my max run from before.


----------



## renaldy

here's mine with my two year old GTX 580...








file:///C:/Users/Renaldy/Desktop/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20130929_0247.html

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/ev48.png/


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy*
> 
> here's mine with my two year old GTX 580...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> file:///C:/Users/Renaldy/Desktop/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20130929_0247.html


To post scores you want to provide the F12 full screenshot taken from within Valley with the final score shown on top of the bench running underneath.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what voltage are you running on the GPUs ? VRAM ?


Thanks bud. Just 1.3V... with coil whine!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Damn bro.. I don't know if I can beat that.


Actually, I think you can. For some reason I needed higher clocks to match your score (must be 3770K vs 2700K)


----------



## mxthunder

Updated


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xGTX Titan SLI --- 1293/3728&1280/3741 --- 101.3 --- 4237 *1440P*



{i think that's all they got







}


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xGTX Titan SLI --- 1293/3728&1280/3741 --- 101.3 --- 4237 *1440P*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {i think that's all they got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }


If you push your cards any higher does your PC shut down?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> If you push your cards any higher does your PC shut down?


not yet - some weeks ago I thought that was a problem and posted killawatt measurements... never shut down tho. Probably a bad ram OC I'm thinking. I did get an "add2psu" and hooked in my strider 1500W to test if it was power - eh, power was not the problem. raised vscca a bit and seems more stable at 50x (where I just can't p95 or ibt due to temps).
funny tho, when it's really pulling watts (like in 3dmk11) i can actuaslly hear the 4 90mm fans slow a bit


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 1xGTX titan --- 1320/3689 -- 86.7 -- 3629



{gonna have to work on the OC a bit if MX accepts this as a single card submission}


----------



## Joa3d43

What's the best NVidia driver for Valley right now ? The latest ie 327.23 WHQL ? I'm going to give the HD 7990s a (well-deserved) rest and do a few GTX 670 runs next week on my other system, but the last driver update I did for those was back in May ...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best NVidia driver for Valley right now ? The latest ie 327.23 WHQL ? I'm going to give the HD 7990s a (well-deserved) rest and do a few GTX 670 runs next week on my other system, but the last driver update I did for those was back in May ...


I think 320.18 might give the highest performance in valley... but is generally buggy... 320.49 and 327.23 also give an improvement over 314.22 and are somewhat less buggy. Things got faster after 314.22 (made me want to upgrade), but its hit or miss if you'll have some kind of odd problems with the newer ones. I switched to using 327.23 for everyday use after skipping 320.xx.

If you're only goal is to post the highest score possible... 320.18 might be the best choice for that limited purpose.

lilchronic probably has a good bead on an answer to this question.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I think 320.18 might give the highest performance in valley... but is generally buggy... 320.49 and 327.23 also give an improvement over 314.22 and are somewhat less buggy. Things got faster after 314.22 (made me want to upgrade), but its hit or miss if you'll have some kind of odd problems with the newer ones. I switched to using 327.23 for everyday use after skipping 320.xx.
> 
> If you're only goal is to post the highest score possible... 320.18 might be the best choice for that limited purpose.
> 
> lilchronic probably has a good bead on an answer to this question.


Thanks !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best NVidia driver for Valley right now ? The latest ie 327.23 WHQL ? I'm going to give the HD 7990s a (well-deserved) rest and do a few GTX 670 runs next week on my other system, but the last driver update I did for those was back in May ...


I don't have direct comparisons... using 327.23 and I'd be surprised if it was the better of the whqls.


----------



## lilchronic

i would stick with the latest drivers 327.23............ but my highest score was on the 320.18 drivers.
the driver's that were supposedly ruining cards.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't have direct comparisons... using 327.23 and I'd be surprised if it was the better of the whqls.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i would stick with the latest drivers 327.23............ but my highest score was on the 320.18 drivers.
> the driver's that were supposedly ruining cards.


Tx guys - ...320.18 sounds like a ton of fun


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i would stick with the latest drivers 327.23............ but my highest score was on the 320.18 drivers.
> the driver's that were supposedly ruining cards.


Which we still never had any actual proof of... I remember a bad fan, and a dead 480, and 1,000's of AMD Fan's trying to one up & flame NV forums.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 1xGTX titan --- 1320/3689 -- 86.7 -- 3629
> 
> 
> 
> {gonna have to work on the OC a bit if MX accepts this as a single card submission}


What mods were you using for this run? I'm just using the 1300mV AB hack and my good card can't go over 1280MHz no matter what I try. Killing me that so many people around here are going over 1300MHz and I can't even get to 1280MHz!


----------



## renaldy

renaldy

3930K @4.8ghz

two GTX 580 sli---940ghz ----2100mhz

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/1uli.png/


----------



## Jpmboy

Eric, I'm using the volt mod and for valley, I set LLC off.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ah, I don't know how to disable LLC. My voltage droops down to 1.275 in Valley...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx guys - ...320.18 sounds like a ton of fun


And the beat goes on... there's a 331.40 beta release... no idea if that squeezes out more or less in valley.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/615173/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-331-40-beta-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-9-30-13-/1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ah, I don't know how to disable LLC. My voltage droops down to 1.275 in Valley...


in the Ab folder:

shift-right click... "open command window here"

for 2 cards:

*msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,de,00* (if the volt mod worked with 3. use 4 if that was the vrm address
then do the same command with "*/sg1*"

set it back to stock with a cold boot, or wi3,20,de,10


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> And the beat goes on... there's a 331.40 beta release... no idea if that squeezes out more or less in valley.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/615173/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-331-40-beta-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-9-30-13-/1


Tx... running both AMD and Nvidia GPUs, seems to me that if I add together the update frequency of NVidia / drivers and the update frequency of AMD / drivers and divide the whole mess by two, it'd be just about right


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ah, I don't know how to disable LLC. My voltage droops down to 1.275 in Valley...


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16894

from OccamRazor's sig.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, I think you can. For some reason I needed higher clocks to match your score (must be 3770K vs 2700K)


Maybe. I am only at 4.8GHz atm.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 1xGTX titan --- 1320/3689 -- 86.7 -- 3629
> 
> 
> 
> {gonna have to work on the OC a bit if MX accepts this as a single card submission}


I'm neck and neck with ya on my good card. I think I may still be able to squeeze a little out but this is where I'm at so far. Thanks for the LLC disable instructions!











*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1315MHz / 3738MHz --- 86.7 FPS / 3629*


----------



## michael-ocn

Single card Titan scores are just out of this world. Will be interesting to see what R9-290X does. Not much motivation/reason to upgrade cpus... but whoa... gpus are getting very amped up and i could use some of that amp'age.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm neck and neck with ya on my good card. I think I may still be able to squeeze a little out but this is where I'm at so far. Thanks for the LLC disable instructions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1315MHz / 3738MHz --- 86.7 FPS / 3629*


Nice score!! Hitting the same fps AND score is very low probability! Will take these numbers to the next lottery!









the new 3960x ??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Single card Titan scores are just out of this world. Will be interesting to see what R9-290X does. Not much motivation/reason to upgrade cpus... but whoa... gpus are getting very amped up and i could use some of that amp'age.


Now for games to be properly programmed to use all this power we have sitting in our cases.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice score!! Hitting the same fps AND score is very low probability! Will take these numbers to the next lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new 3960x ??


Nope, still on the old one. Should be ordering my 4930K tomorrow hopefully...


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm jelly.


----------



## strong island 1

I just built an s5 with a rampage iv gene and 4930k. I was worried the board would hold the classified back a bit but it doesn't. This is at 1529core and 7800mhz memory. The 4930k is only at 4.5ghz. I am .3 away from my old score with the RIVE and 3930k. This run my memory was 25mhz higher on the classified. I bet if I push the 4930k a little bit I could beat my high score. That's pretty cool for an matx system. I have to get an sli bridge and then I can try sli on this board. The rampage gene is pretty nice. The power percentage is insane. I was almost throttling with this bios and I think it maxes out at like 570w. I could be wrong but I have to ask skyn3t. I was getting up to 140% and his bios should be maxed at 130%.


----------



## szeged

very nice strong island, looking forward to more classified results, btw, classified EK block hopefully this friday.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice strong island, looking forward to more classified results, btw, classified EK block hopefully this friday.


I really do want to give them a try but I invested a lot in the hydrocoppers already. I really do want better vrm cooling but my cards are doing pretty good right now. If I buy another 2 blocks that would end up being over $500 just in blocks which is insane.


----------



## szeged

true true, if i end up not liking them i may send em your way







though im sure ill like them lol, i love all my ek blocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just built an s5 with a rampage iv gene and 4930k. I was worried the board would hold the classified back a bit but it doesn't. This is at 1529core and 7800mhz memory. The 4930k is only at 4.5ghz. I am .3 away from my old score with the RIVE and 3930k. This run my memory was 25mhz higher on the classified. I bet if I push the 4930k a little bit I could beat my high score. That's pretty cool for an matx system. I have to get an sli bridge and then I can try sli on this board. The rampage gene is pretty nice. The power percentage is insane. I was almost throttling with this bios and I think it maxes out at like 570w. I could be wrong but I have to ask skyn3t. I was getting up to 140% and his bios should be maxed at 130%.


Daaum, those clocks are ridiculous! Nice run, great card!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

So a co-worker today said that overclocking and watercooling is for bragging rights (e-peen) only. heh I guess doesn't realize the benefits?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> So a co-worker today said that overclocking and watercooling is for bragging rights (e-peen) only. heh I guess doesn't realize the benefits?


time to get a new co worker.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well, I know I built my sig rig for epeen so he does have a point!


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> time to get a new co worker.


He's my boss..







Maybe I can teach him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated


Hey Thunder. You're chart under dual-gpu is incorrectly displaying the order. #62 jpmboy has a higher score than I do but is lower on the rankings.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> He's my boss..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can teach him.
> Hey Thunder. You're chart under dual-gpu is incorrectly displaying the order. #62 jpmboy has a higher score than I do but is lower on the rankings.


time to get a new boss


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> time to get a new boss


LOL I think it's just going to be some temp work until the spring semester starts. By the looks of it I won't be able to get my hours changed for night classes so I might end up leaving in a few weeks.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> He's my boss..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can teach him.
> Hey Thunder. You're chart under dual-gpu is incorrectly displaying the order. #62 jpmboy has a higher score than I do but is lower on the rankings.


Thanks for bringing this up. I will fix it.


----------



## Shultzy

Shultzy --- [email protected] --- EVGA GTX 780 1424/3602 --- 82.4 --- 3449

Here is one of my quick overclocks on my new gtx 780. I just got this card last week and just installed last night. I've been waiting for my second card from EVGA's step up program for almost 3 months, but I think the wait was worth it.







With an asic score of 89.7% and at 1.3v using the voltage softmod, this is what I achieved. (No tweeks used)



My other gtx 780 (asic 69.3%), which I bought on launch day can hardly do 1398/3256 at 1.375v. The memory on this card doesn't overclock worth a crap.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thanks for bringing this up. I will fix it.


NP


----------



## Jpmboy

Whoa - was playing BF4beta for a bit tonight on this 2700K+7970CFX rig and really warmed up the system! BF3 is always below 400 watts in the cooling tower (not a good absolute value, but great for relative comparisons).


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Whoa - was playing BF4beta for a bit tonight on this 2700K+7970CFX rig and really warmed up the system! BF3 is always below 400 watts in the cooling tower (not a good absolute value, but great for relative comparisons).


How does bf4 compare to crysis3 in terms of heat making according to your nearly sentient fan controller







I haven't played with bf4 yet, but crysis3 is the most gpu and cpu demanding game i've come across so far.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Whoa - was playing BF4beta for a bit tonight on this 2700K+7970CFX rig and really warmed up the system! BF3 is always below 400 watts in the cooling tower (not a good absolute value, but great for relative comparisons).


This is interesting. However, 64c tops on ONE core while the rest are under 60 is sort of anti-climactic for us haswell users.

My CPU gets hotter than that if you glare at it angrily.
Seriously.

Can some air-ocer with a 4770k do this for us?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> This is interesting. However, 64c tops on ONE core while the rest are under 60 is sort of anti-climactic for us haswell users.
> 
> My CPU gets hotter than that if you glare at it angrily.
> Seriously.
> Can some air-ocer with a 4770k do this for us?


80% of the measured heat is from the 2 7970s. the CPU pust out a peak of 90W, but the heat load is minimal. My 3770K (delid) was the same. A hazwell gets hot, but does not generate a lot of BTU.

... now my 3930K at 5.0 does warm the water!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> This is interesting. However, 64c tops on ONE core while the rest are under 60 is sort of anti-climactic for us haswell users.
> My CPU gets hotter than that if you glare at it angrily.
> Seriously.
> *
> Can some air-ocer with a 4770k do this for us*?


and how will you measure heat dissipation with an air cooler?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> How does bf4 compare to crysis3 in terms of heat making according to your nearly sentient fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played with bf4 yet, but crysis3 is the most gpu and cpu demanding game i've come across so far.


Fans, Pumps, Sensors : the cooling tower:


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and how will you measure heat dissipation with an air cooler?


Dont need any scientific measurments.

Id be happy with a "this is your cpu on bf4/bf3/crysis3".


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Fans, Pumps, Sensors : the cooling tower:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh man all that wood..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Dont need any scientific measurments.
> 
> Id be happy with a "this is your cpu on bf4/bf3/crysis3".


There are too many variables to do that honestly. The most you could do is compare temps in certain situation but there are really way too many things factoring in.


Type of cooler/which cooler.
Ambient air temp.
Humidity of the room.
Type of hardware the PC is using.
Air flow to the PC.
Programs running in the background.
Which TIM was used for the heatsink.
Etc. etc. etc.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Oh man all that wood..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are too many variables to do that honestly. The most you could do is compare temps in certain situation but there are really way too many things factoring in.
> 
> 
> Type of cooler/which cooler.
> Ambient air temp.
> Humidity of the room.
> Type of hardware the PC is using.
> Air flow to the PC.
> Programs running in the background.
> Which TIM was used for the heatsink.
> Etc. etc. etc.


I see none of those variables, except maybe the "Etc. etc. etc.", changing when all you do is switching applications.

Example: My cpu temps after crysis3 for a few hours = 67ish. My temps after bf3 for a few hours = 60ish. Prime can peak upwards of 90, so if BF4 would do the same, I might concider downclocking.
Just curious.


----------



## mokougio

fx [email protected]>> ddr 3 8giga patriot @ 1840 >>asus 5870 CF @ 927/1334>> fps 55.9 skor 2337

00000.jpg 447k .jpg file


----------



## mokougio

fx [email protected]>> ddr 3 8giga patriot @ 1840 >>asus 5870 CF @ 927/1334>> fps 55.9 skor 2337

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/tye8.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mokougio*
> 
> fx [email protected]>> ddr 3 8giga patriot @ 1840 >>asus 5870 CF @ 927/1334>> fps 55.9 skor 2337
> 
> http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/9489/tye8.jpg#.Uk74mxBWQcs


use the little mountain image to import photos.



photo should be in local disk>>users>>name>>valley>>screenshots.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> I see none of those variables, except maybe the "Etc. etc. etc.", changing when all you do is switching applications.
> 
> Example: My cpu temps after crysis3 for a few hours = 67ish. My temps after bf3 for a few hours = 60ish. Prime can peak upwards of 90, so if BF4 would do the same, I might concider downclocking.
> Just curious.


BF4 will not drive your cpu to p95 temps, or IBT/occt temps for that matter. Start it up and have fun. no downclocking necessary


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mokougio*
> 
> fx [email protected]>> ddr 3 8giga patriot @ 1840 >>asus 5870 CF @ 927/1334>> fps 55.9 skor 2337
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/tye8.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


its odd that you are running CF yet only 1 card is detected on the valley OSD, but in the results window, it says X2. That score seems EXTREMELY high for two 5870s. nice work


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> I see none of those variables, except maybe the "Etc. etc. etc.", changing when all you do is switching applications.
> 
> Example: My cpu temps after crysis3 for a few hours = 67ish. My temps after bf3 for a few hours = 60ish. Prime can peak upwards of 90, so if BF4 would do the same, I might concider downclocking.
> Just curious.


I mean one person's computer will record different results than another person's with the same cooler.

fake edit: I see what your question said. I misunderstood.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> its odd that you are running CF yet only 1 card is detected on the valley OSD, but in the results window, it says X2. That score seems EXTREMELY high for two 5870s. nice work


My CF 7970s do the same darn thing. It's weird. And if I go CF in Unigine Heaven it will only CF in full screen and won't bench in windowed mode. Maybe fault AMD drivers? Good OC's though.


----------



## mokougio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> its odd that you are running CF yet only 1 card is detected on the valley OSD, but in the results window, it says X2. That score seems EXTREMELY high for two 5870s. nice work


Thanks.... i have better.....!!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Maybe this will help me with my Valley score? Just came in today!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Maybe this will help me with my Valley score? Just came in today!


nice i was thinking of getting one would love to see how it OC


----------



## pharma57

Looks sweet!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wish I could get 5ghz out of it but I highly doubt it...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wish I could get 5ghz out of it but I highly doubt it...


I will be waiting on your results with bated breath... I'm still rocking back and forth on what board to put mine in. Think I may throw in the towel and go Dark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Maybe this will help me with my Valley score? Just came in today!


Nice! you won't need 5GHz... 4.7-4.8 and it'll do as good from what I have seen.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! you won't need 5GHz... 4.7-4.8 and it'll do as good from what I have seen.


^ yeah, depending on other parts of the package (RAM speed etc), a 4.8 to 4.85 GHz IVy-E seems to be performing about the same as a 5 GHz SB-E in apps such as Cinebench


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> nice i was thinking of getting one would love to see how it OC


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! you won't need 5GHz... 4.7-4.8 and it'll do as good from what I have seen.


more GHz are always better


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wish I could get 5ghz out of it but I highly doubt it...


hope you got a good chip and get the magice 5


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm sure it'll be a dog. I've NEVER won the silicon lottery...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a dog. I've NEVER won the silicon lottery...


lol, that's how I feel about it... I'm waiting for a really lucky day to order my 4930k

It seems like the chances of getting a 5.0 3930k are way higher then a 4.7-8 4930k. Wonder how bclck tweaking is with Ivy-E... iv'e been mildly successful with it on my 3570k.


----------



## DStealth

DStealth [email protected] [email protected]/[email protected] 3471 83 FPS


----------



## sndstream

2500k @ 4.8 / Devil 7990 x 2 / clock 1095 / mem 1750 / fps 133.7 / score 5593



Pretty much blah score until I can get out of this crappy 2500k but hey whatev's. I'm getting like 60% use on all four on average with "occasional" ramp ups to 75-80 usage. Updated cpu should help a lot in my case I think. First 7990 clocks at 1200/1800 and the other is the above lamer card which is AWESOME cuz the water blocks were jacked up in price compared to normal 7990 waterblocks....


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> 2500k @ 4.8 / Devil 7990 x 2 / clock 1095 / mem 1750 / fps 133.7 / score 5593
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much blah score until I can get out of this crappy 2500k but hey whatev's. I'm getting like 60% use on all four on average with "occasional" ramp ups to 75-80 usage. Updated cpu should help a lot in my case I think. First 7990 clocks at 1200/1800 and the other is the above lamer card which is AWESOME cuz the water blocks were jacked up in price compared to normal 7990 waterblocks....


I would be very curious to see how more CPU speed with the 2500k would help the score. Im in the middle of debating if its worth the jump to a 3770k from my 2500k


----------



## sndstream

Thats what I would be moving to in this rig. Im using a maximus gene so wont moving to a 3770k give me full pcie 3.0? I know I'm losing out some as this board does 8 x 8 vs 16 x 16 or 16 x 8 and the only thing I can control for is the pcie speed. Plus if I move to the 3770k I can go a little higher on my ram speed for whatever that's worth. It definitively seems like the cpu is the bottleneck but it doesn't help the second 7990 is a dog. Only other thing I can think of is psu hitting it's limits. I dont have a kill a watt yet but an ax1200 for 2 oc'd 7990's isn;t the best solution. I have an extra seasonic platinum 860 so I might do some runs slaving it in....

Edit: Yea I'll try to get some runs for 5.0 and 5.1 (the limit I can do runs at)


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- 3770K / 5.0 GHZ --- GTX 780 SLI, 1342 / 1850 --- 142.4 --- 5956



Decided to give the voltage unlock a go this morning. Will try to beat it once I can be bothered to clean my system up a bit.


----------



## Shultzy

I ran the benchmark again, this time with most of the tweak mentioned at the beginning of this thread. This was my vanilla EVGA GTX 780 (89.7% ASIC) at 1.325v (1.35v actual with Zawarudo's voltage app)

Shultzy --- 3770k @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 780, 1463 / 3650 --- 87.4 --- 3656


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I ran the benchmark again, this time with most of the tweak mentioned at the beginning of this thread. This was my vanilla EVGA GTX 780 (89.7% ASIC) at 1.325v (1.35v actual with Zawarudo's voltage app)
> 
> Shultzy --- 3770k @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 780, 1463 / 3650 --- 87.4 --- 3656


Great clocks and score for a reference 780!


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I ran the benchmark again, this time with most of the tweak mentioned at the beginning of this thread. This was my vanilla EVGA GTX 780 (89.7% ASIC) at 1.325v (1.35v actual with Zawarudo's voltage app)
> 
> Shultzy --- 3770k @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 780, 1463 / 3650 --- 87.4 --- 3656


One of the best clocking 780s there mate. Nice card. Go for 1500 @ 1.4v.


----------



## sndstream

2500k @ 5.0 / Devil 13 7990 x 2 / Clock 1068 / Mem 1747 / Average 139.0 / Score 5817



Made a pretty good difference jumping to 5. Cant get it stable at 5.1 yet. I have a strong suspicion I'm running low on psu power at this point. Weak gpu core clocks as well......


----------



## szeged

definitely a gold reference 780 if ive ever seen one


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> One of the best clocking 780s there mate. Nice card. Go for 1500 @ 1.4v.


Yeah maybe i'll try that but man this cards gets a lot warmer than my other card ever did. For that run alone the temperature reached 48 C. My other gtx 780 only got to ~46C or ~47C but that was at 1.4v.
Do higher asic rated cards run warmer?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> definitely a gold reference 780 if ive ever seen one


Definitely


----------



## szeged

i dont think asic quality has anything to do with temps, i may be wrong though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i dont think asic quality has anything to do with temps, i may be wrong though.


the higher clock and voltage does


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Yeah maybe i'll try that but man this cards gets a lot warmer than my other card ever did. For that run alone the temperature reached 48 C. My other gtx 780 only got to ~46C or ~47C but that was at 1.4v.
> Do higher asic rated cards run warmer?
> Definitely


...usually keep out of ASIC discussions (they can get 'passionate' pretty quick







), but a card with higher ASIC value would potentially run a bit cooler at stock or mild overclocks (as it needs less voltage). Low ASIC value cards leak a bit more voltage but are what you want if you do extensive water cooling , or even sub-zero


----------



## Shultzy

Yeah they sit about ~3 or ~4 celcius apart from each other when at the same clock speeds and voltages set through afterburner. The way my loop is set up is the coolant goes from the pump into the bottom card and then the top card which is the good clocking one. They are set up in parallel and are in the same loop as my cpu on a 480mm radiator 60mm thick with ap15's in push pull. I installed both the waterblocks in the same way and used the same amount of thermal paste for both.

~3C or ~4C is really no big deal for everyday gaming as I usually run around 1.2v anyways. I was just curious as to why there was a difference. Also I only have a 1080p 60hz monitor so I disable SLI sometimes because one 780 is pretty much overkill anyways for my monitor.







I will be upgrading to a 1440p monitor soon though and overclocking it to hopefully 120hz.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I ran the benchmark again, this time with most of the tweak mentioned at the beginning of this thread. This was my vanilla EVGA GTX 780 (89.7% ASIC) at 1.325v (1.35v actual with Zawarudo's voltage app)
> 
> Shultzy --- 3770k @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 780, 1463 / 3650 --- 87.4 --- 3656


can I ask what bios was it in this suicide run?


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can I ask what bios was it in this suicide run?


Yours







440w 130%. Without it these suicide runs wouldn't be possible. But I'm far from reaching the power limit. How safe do you think it is running around 1.4v? I enjoy benching but I definitely don't want to ruin this card.


----------



## Jared Pace

I think your card could explode anywhere from 1299mv -> 1600mv. Or it could handle 1600mv for hours on end like a champ. No telling really, until it derps over & dies. Statistically it's likely to blow up somewhere around ~1450mv or higher, assuming you have LN2 & a pot strapped to the card, and you have ram sinks on the mosfets and a fan blowing on them. So far all reports of dying vrms are from cards in that situation. I havent seen someone kill a gk110 board with a full cover water block. With a full cover block and 40-50C core temps, your vrms are probably <80-90C if it's the EK block, inside a safe temperature range, but there is still a risk of voltage spike or popping one. So less power consumption & electromigration, but still the risk of over volting and burning one up without OVP, and also long term damage to the core asic from prolonged out of spec voltage.... like days on end at 1.4v with high temps etc... One hour of benching diff story, cool vrms are good, all that said, 1470mhz is still the highest core speed i've seen on a reference gk110 board, so GOOD FRIGGIN JOB


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 440w 130%. Without it these suicide runs wouldn't be possible. But I'm far from reaching the power limit. How safe do you think it is running around 1.4v? I enjoy benching but I definitely don't want to ruin this card.


As far you keep the vrm cooled and have a good room temp you can get to 1.35v safe but close to 1.4 I start to







keep that score for now don't break it yet but be prepare cuz anyone can come and break your record. at the same time keep the "A'z" under safe voltage and power limit cuz you will need it back in action to break another record and show off what you are capable of.







like I mentioned in the pm.

"whitelist"










Now we have two OCN record with my bios
Shultzy - with vanilla 780
strong slind 1 - with the Classy

+Rep for both of you. and it not going to stop here. just wait till the Lighting and HOF get's under water more record will come.

Now I'm going to push 760 and 770. vBios is almost done.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI HAWK 760 LN2 vbios 1372 m3902 *52.1fps 2181*









 @1.256v


----------



## sndstream

2500k @ 4.9 / Devil 13 7990 x 2 / core 1055 / mem 1729 / average 79.2 / score 3315 / 5760 x 1080


----------



## USFORCES

I just got a classy with 73.9% ASCI, Stock settings the 73.9% only boost to 1110MHz and the 78% cards both boost to 1138MHz, thing is the 73.9% ASCI card takes less voltage to overclock than the 78% ASCI cards did.

My new single card score, Delete my SLI score and replace it with this please

USFORCES 980x 4.5GHz, 780 classified core 1424GHz Memory 1854MHz--82.5 Score 3452


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I just got a classy with 73.9% ASCI, Stock settings the 73.9% only boost to 1110MHz and the 78% cards both boost to 1138MHz, thing is the 73.9% ASCI card takes less voltage to overclock than the 78% ASCI cards did.
> 
> My new single card score, Delete my SLI score and replace it with this please
> 
> USFORCES 980x 4.5GHz, 780 classified core 1424GHz Memory 1854MHz--82.5 Score 3452


Just so you know, I am allowing multiple setups per person now, so you can have both if you would like


----------



## USFORCES

Ok


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Just so you know, I am allowing multiple setups per person now, so you can have both if you would like
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Ok
Click to expand...

Nice idea







^^^^^^

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 std bios *[email protected]@1.256v 52.5fps 2196* I ran out of mem slider ... LoooL








I just HAVE to Get a llitle more and get 3K










http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7gfey/


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 std bios *[email protected]@1.256v 52.5fps 2196* I ran out of mem slider ... LoooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just HAVE to Get a llitle more and get 3K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7gfey/


Great memory overclock. I wish my Classy had memory like that.


----------



## wholeeo

Could you imagine the 780/Titan scores if we could push our memory like that,


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Could you imagine the 780/Titan scores if we could push our memory like that,


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Could you imagine the 780/Titan scores if we could push our memory like that,


one of my titans just barely craps out just under +1000 on the mem, i wish i could get it to break that mark but it already feels like its crying for death when i push it that hard.


----------



## TommyMoore

TommyMoore --- 3770k / 4.2ghz --- 670 SLI, 1294 / 3526 --- 87.6 --- 3667


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'd like to update my entry








Gonna try break the elusive score of 2000 when I get some time to really tweak it

MAGICAL ESKIMO --- i5 3570k @ 4.8GHz

Nvidia EVGA 670; 1115 / 1637 --- 46FPS avg. --- score 1924


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> TommyMoore --- 3770k / 4.2ghz --- 670 SLI, 1294 / 3526 --- 87.6 --- 3667


is your cpu overclocked? your score seems kinda low for those clocks

my 2 670's both at sock clocks 1215mhz core/3105 mhz mem and default nvcp setting no tweaks i get 87 fps avg


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> is your cpu overclocked? your score seems kinda low for those clocks
> 
> my 2 670's both at sock clocks 1215mhz core/3105 mhz mem and default nvcp setting no tweaks i get 87 fps avg


You can see from his post the his CPU is overclocked too 4.2 GHZ


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> You can see from his post the his CPU is overclocked too 4.2 GHZ


yeah i noticed after i posted but never changed it









but i think its still low for those clock and 4.2 ghz.
i just ran my cpu @ 4.2 ghz ram @ 1600mhz and gpu;s overclocked to core clock1294mhz/ mem clock 3525mhz
default nvcp setting


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i noticed after i posted but never changed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i think its still low for those clock and 4.2 ghz.
> i just ran my cpu @ 4.2 ghz ram @ 1600mhz and gpu;s overclocked to core clock1294mhz/ mem clock 3525mhz
> default nvcp setting


your igpu is enabled, dont think it makes a difference but it did used to be a rule so might make a difference

your also both using different drivers and OS


----------



## vhco1972

vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX Titan [email protected]/1852Mhz --- FPS 139.4 --- Score 5834


----------



## Jump3r

Hmm, Just playing around at the moment GPU didn't even hit 35 degrees.


----------



## -javier-

-javier- i7 3930k 4.8ghz evga 940/1880/2250 74fps


----------



## taafe

Can someone please send a link as where to find the tweak rules? My scores kinda crappy im hoping a few tweaks will help. Thanks


----------



## szeged

front page has the tweak rules







scroll down a bit on the original post.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX [email protected]/1852Mhz --- FPS 139.4 --- Score 5834


"sli"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-*
> 
> -javier- i7 3930k 4.8ghz evga 940/1880/2250 74fps


guessing by evga you mean evga 580 sli?


----------



## mxthunder

updated.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> front page has the tweak rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scroll down a bit on the original post.


Cheers it was staring right at me! Ha! Do the tweaks make much difference? Im gonna try later with new drivers


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Cheers it was staring right at me! Ha! Do the tweaks make much difference? Im gonna try later with new drivers


the tweaks make a very noticable difference for me, i wont ever bench valley seriously again on any new cards i get without doing the tweaks and optimizations.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the tweaks make a very noticable difference for me, i wont ever bench valley seriously again on any new cards i get without doing the tweaks and optimizations.


Will update later with scores hopefully it makes a difference then. Does the valley cpu depending? Might try and push 4.9ghz on my i5 3570k just for this benchmark.


----------



## szeged

the cpu clocks help but not by much from what ive seen, i compared my scores of my titan at 1202/3905 with my cpu at 4.8ghz and 5.1ghz, the extra cpu speed only helped a little bit, but my cpu was almost at the throttle point because i havent delidded it yet and...haswell heat is lols.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the cpu clocks help but not by much from what ive seen, i compared my scores of my titan at 1202/3905 with my cpu at 4.8ghz and 5.1ghz, the extra cpu speed only helped a little bit, but my cpu was almost at the throttle point because i havent delidded it yet and...haswell heat is lols.


what are u waiting for







lolz
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club/0_20


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what are u waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolz
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club/0_20


i have everything needed to do it except the willpower, i dont wanna have to tear down my rig and uninstall everything to take my cpu out to do it lol, call me lazy if you want...ill agree with you 100%


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have everything needed to do it except the willpower, i dont wanna have to tear down my rig and uninstall everything to take my cpu out to do it lol, call me lazy if you want...ill agree with you 100%


hahaha yeah i know how it is. i had everything sittting on my desk for two weeks before i actually delidded


----------



## sndstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> 2500k @ 5.0 / Devil 13 7990 x 2 / Clock 1068 / Mem 1747 / Average 139.0 / Score 5817
> 
> 
> 
> Made a pretty good difference jumping to 5. Cant get it stable at 5.1 yet. I have a strong suspicion I'm running low on psu power at this point. Weak gpu core clocks as well......


Hey I got chopped out of the listings lol!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> Hey I got chopped out of the listings lol!


I see you at #26 as well as some other places on the chart?


----------



## Legonut

Legonut --- 3930k/4.8GHz --- SLI GTX 780, 1202MHz/3450Mhz --- 129.4 --- 5413


----------



## Ashafiq3

Im not very good at overclocking 1294/3004 i did not oc my cpu. its an sli setup msi gtx 660 twin frozr iii oc

CORRECTION: I was told valley overstates cpu clock by 200, so that should make the clock 1094!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashafiq3*
> 
> 
> 
> Im not very good at overclocking 1294/3004 i did not oc my cpu. its an sli setup msi gtx 660 twin frozr iii oc


Hmm.... That can't be 1293Mhz. This is what i get with 1293Mhz 660 SLI, but my CPU is overclocked though.


----------



## Ashafiq3

delete


----------



## Ashafiq3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm.... That can't be 1293Mhz. This is what i get with 1293Mhz 660 SLI, but my CPU is overclocked though.


This is a screenshot when i open unigine valley. it says 1294. your score craps over mine lol


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm.... That can't be 1293Mhz. This is what i get with 1293Mhz 660 SLI, but my CPU is overclocked though.


Your CPU is OC and you OC you GPU ram
As he only OC GPU core clock

So that is why your scor is higher


----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashafiq3*
> 
> 
> This is a screenshot when i open unigine valley. it says 1294. your score craps over mine lol


Valley overstates GPU core clock by about 200Mhz.


----------



## Ashafiq3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Valley overstates GPU core clock by about 200Mhz.


Well then, i'll have to edit the post, yeah, if i go anywhere above +40 on core, it is unstable. Thanks for your input.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Valley overstates GPU core clock by about 200Mhz.


not necessarily
valley reads the exact offset i set it to
my boost clock is 1215mhz if i add 144+ on gpu offset clock ill be at 1359mhz
if i add 145+ to gpu offset ill be at 1360mhz but precisonx only reads in increments of 13mhz so it says im still at 1359mhz


----------



## skupples

Ladies and gentleman, *If you are on a boost enabled GPU valley will not read your clock speeds correctly.*


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not necessarily
> valley reads the exact offset i set it to
> my boost clock is 1215mhz if i add 144+ on gpu offset clock ill be at 1359mhz
> if i add 145+ to gpu offset ill be at 1360mhz but precisonx only reads in increments of 13mhz so it says im still at 1359mhz


It does, unless you have your bios modded, that's when it doesn't AFAIK

My 770 at 1320Mhz reads 1372Mhz in Valley, and that was with stock bios, i assume you don't have stock, or must have possibly edited your bios at some point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ladies and gentleman, *If you are on a boost enabled GPU valley will not read your clock speeds correctly.*


Not really...

I have boost enabled on my 660 SLI score, and valley reads it correctly. I think it has something to do with people editing their bios.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Ladies and gentleman, If you are on a boost enabled GPU valley will not read your clock speeds correctly.


and who told you that ? maybe on 700 series

valley reads what the boost limit is in your bios , if you card dosent boost to the set boost limit with power target maxed out then it will read different in valley.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> and who told you that ? maybe on 700 series
> 
> valley reads what the boost limit is in your bios , if you card dosent boost to the set boost limit with power target maxed out then it will read different in valley.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hmmm. I almost want to flash back to a boost bios to mess with it. I feel like I remember the reading in valley fluctuating. If what you say is true, it would always read the same clock speed, as pre-defined by the boost limit in the bios.(it does explain why the problem doesn't exist with a boost free bios)


----------



## Legonut

The best I could do for tonight! Tomorrow I try custom BIOS and PCIe 3.0.

Legonut --- 3930k/5.0GHz --- SLI GTX 780, 1209MHz/3554Mhz --- 133.8 --- 5596


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Just did this ......

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk / Giga 760 1346 / 1346 mem 3881 *97.2fps 4067*











I think I canna get some more outta it


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## sndstream

2500k @ 5.0 / 7990 x 2 / core 1089 / mem 1747 / *Ave. 84.0 / score 3513 / 5760 x 1080*



Good 'nuff for the #2 spot but way below Callsign's


----------



## sndstream

2500k @ 5.1 / 7990 x 2 / core 1089 / mem 1747 / *ave 141.2 / score 5908* 1920x1080


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> 2500k @ 5.1 / 7990 x 2 / core 1089 / mem 1747 / *ave 141.2 / score 5908* 1920x1080


...nice gain of 2 FPS and close to a 1000 pts on score or so from before !


----------



## sndstream

Thanks! I dunno how much more I can improve as this board is 8 x 8 when running 2 cards and still under pcie 2. I grabbed a 3770k and hopefully that'll help a bit for pcie 3 and maybe more gpu usageFor whatever reason when I added the 2nd 7990 the first one that used to clock at 1200/1800 wont budge past 1100. This setup isnt really good for quad at all but Im makin the most of it lol

2500k @ 5.1 / 7990 x 2 / core 1099 / mem 1785 / *ave 141.6 / score 5926*



starting to have to run ridiculous vc on the 2500k. This is a 1st batch 2500k and have been punishing it for over 2 years now lol. lil guy just doesn't give up. Small score increase so Im done for the day....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> Thanks! I dunno how much more I can improve as this board is 8 x 8 when running 2 cards and still under pcie 2. I grabbed a 3770k and hopefully that'll help a bit for pcie 3 and maybe more gpu usageFor whatever reason when I added the 2nd 7990 the first one that used to clock at 1200/1800 wont budge past 1100. This setup isnt really good for quad at all but Im makin the most of it lol
> 
> 2500k @ 5.1 / 7990 x 2 / core 1099 / mem 1785 / *ave 141.6 / score 5926*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting to have to run ridiculous vc on the 2500k. This is a 1st batch 2500k and have been punishing it for over 2 years now lol. lil guy just doesn't give up. Small score increase so Im done for the day....


- 3770K should help (faster IMC, and Valley liking system memory) ...and with 2x 7990s / 4 GPUs, the limiting factor you describe will be the slowest GPU of the 4. Still, good improvements already !


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- 3770K / 5.0 GHZ --- GTX 780 SLI, 1372 / 1872 --- 144.0 --- 6026


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX 480 @1GHz -- 39.4 FPS:





Would be nice to break 40 FPS though.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Jamaican Reaper --- 3820 @ 4.5GHz --- GTX 780 SLI ,1215 / 1727 --- 120.9 --- 5059



1920X1080p


----------



## hellphyre

hellphyre --- I5 2500K / 5.0 GHZ --- GTX 770, 1254 / 1924 --- 54 --- 2261


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Update single 760 Hawk

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2360 Hawk 760 1411 / 4004 *53.3fps 2231 1.344v*


----------



## Koniakki

Guys is this any good for stock bios?

Koniakki --- i7 3770k / 4.8 GHZ --- PALIT GTX 780 Jetstream --- 1254 / 1752 --- 76 --- 3179


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys is this any good for stock bios?
> 
> Koniakki --- i7 3770k / 4.8 GHZ --- PALIT GTX 780 Jetstream --- 1254 / 1752 --- 76 --- 3179


not bad, can you push it any harder? if not, time for skyn3t bios


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> not bad, can you push it any harder? if not, time for skyn3t bios


I tried +200 core and the same +500 on the mem but Valley crashes.

Also I tried lower +150 and +165 core and upped the mem to +525 or +550 and even +600 but at some point the FPS getting halved? Memory overflow or something?

Like in a scene I get like 100fps it drops to 50fps and continues to get half fps than normal throughout the entire run.

Btw the fps halving was happening both on my previous Palit 680 Jetstream and ASUS GTX 690 I had. Assuming is common for bad/unstable overclocks.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I tried +200 core and the same +500 on the mem but Valley crashes. Also I tried +525 or +550 and even +600 but at some point the FPS getting halved?
> 
> Like in a scene I get like 100fps it drops to 50fps and continues to get half fps than normal throughout the entire run. The fps halving was happening both on my previous Palit 680 Jetstream and ASUS GTX 690 I had.


yeah it happens, can thank those stock bios







you have to do a complete computer reset to fix it if that happens, atleast for me lol.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah it happens, can thank those stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to do a complete computer reset to fix it if that happens, atleast for me lol.


Yeap. As I said this was happening with both previous cards I mentioned. A reboot was needed indeed.

Thanks *szeged*. I will settled for +150/+450 for gaming now. I will just enjoy it a bit until the benchmark bug bites me again.









I had my fair share of over 40+ and maybe 15-20 bios flashes with my 680 and 690 respectively, so I will just chill a bit for now before I mess with the bios.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I tried +200 core and the same +500 on the mem but Valley crashes.
> 
> Also I tried lower +150 and +165 core and upped the mem to +525 or +550 and even +600 but at some point the FPS getting halved? Memory overflow or something?
> 
> Like in a scene I get like 100fps it drops to 50fps and continues to get half fps than normal throughout the entire run.
> 
> Btw the fps halving was happening both on my previous Palit 680 Jetstream and ASUS GTX 690 I had. Assuming is common for bad/unstable overclocks.


The "FPS dropping by half" or so usually happened on one of my setups (2x, 3, 4x GTX 670) when the lead card's VRAM had been overclocked too far, yet before outright freezing/crashing...just backing VRAM off a step (after rebooting of course) worked...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yeap. As I said this was happening with both previous cards I mentioned. A reboot was needed indeed.
> 
> Thanks *szeged*. I will settled for +150/+450 for gaming now. I will just enjoy it a bit until the benchmark bug bites me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my fair share of over 40+ and maybe 15-20 bios flashes with my 680 and 690 respectively, so I will just chill a bit for now before I mess with the bios.


the benchmark bug will be back, it always comes back









lol have fun with your card


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> The "FPS dropping by half" or so usually happened on one of my setups (2x, 3, 4x GTX 670) when the lead card's VRAM had been overclocked too far, yet before outright freezing/crashing...just backing VRAM off a step (after rebooting of course) worked...


yeah mem clock too high..... someone also said putting the pc to sleep and wake it back up will fix it also







but ive never tried, i no my limit








i can do +550 mem in vally but if i do +551 my fps tanks


----------



## sndstream

2500k @ 5.2 / 7990 x 2 / core 1060 / mem 1745 / *ave 143.2 / score 5991*



Fresh win7 install,


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> 2500k @ 5.2 / 7990 x 2 / core 1060 / mem 1745 / *ave 143.2 / score 5991*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh win7 install,










...up 4 FPS in just a few days ...but got to try for that 6000 score - only 9 more pts


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...up 4 FPS in just a few days ...but got to try for that 6000 score - only 9 more pts


where those quad 670's at..... im waiting









.... im guna miss my 670's just sold em


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> where those quad 670's at..... im waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... im guna miss my 670's just sold em


Getting ready for the R290X?


----------



## lilchronic

eh i think two 780's ...... but i got to see some numbers on the r9 290 and 290x.

..... once i get the 670's out ill have 3 gtx480's to play with for a lil while







that should be fun


----------



## NRD

Update to my score since putting my 780 under water. I had a run going with 1.369/1.379v at 1410/3704 but memory error correction kicked in near the last scene







I'll have to turn the mem down a bit I guess for 1400+

This run said 1385 in Afterburner, I think it's supposed to be 1384 to be a proper +13 step. To make it even more confusing Valley, which usually displays my clocks correctly on this TI bios, said 1393. So who knows, more 'testing' needs to be done









*NRD --- i5 2500k @ 5.107Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 780 SE ; 1384 / 3704 Memory ---- 85.3 FPS ---- 3570*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> eh i think two 780's ...... but i got to see some numbers on the r9 290 and 290x.
> 
> ..... once i get the 670's out ill have 3 gtx480's to play with for a lil while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that should be fun


...can't believe you sold your two 670s...not that it wasn't a smart move re budget for new cards coming out, but 'they seemed so happy'







in your rig


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> eh i think two 780's ...... but i got to see some numbers on the r9 290 and 290x.
> 
> ..... once i get the 670's out ill have 3 gtx480's to play with for a lil while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that should be fun


I think that's the route i'm also going...







, i'm already missing my 770's lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...can't believe you sold your two 670s...not that it wasn't a smart move re budget for new cards coming out, but 'they seemed so happy'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your rig


they are really happy,
i have a couple days to say good bye








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I think that's the route i'm also going...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i'm already missing my 770's lol


they will be missed


----------



## Koniakki

I have to admit I too miss my 690. Even tho I have a 780(1254-1267stock bios) I already miss that raw power of the 690.
It was a beast and we had many good runs together!









But my 780 will do until Maxwell and if the 290X proves to be a monster, well, a 780 will be up for sale.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I think that's the route i'm also going...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i'm already missing my 770's lol



Yeah I just need a little more power to play solitaire








I am so tempted too but not for at least 6months for me, waiting for the premium release price drop before I am to consider
my 770s are mincing BF4 at "high settings" so Ultra will have to wait.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> Yeah I just need a little more power to play solitaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so tempted too but not for at least 6months for me, waiting for the premium release price drop before I am to consider
> my 770s are mincing BF4 at "high settings" so Ultra will have to wait.


The only problem i have with my Msi gaming 770's is that they don't have a full waterblock, and it's freaking hot in texas (-__-)" .... If i could get a full waterblock for my 770's i would not get 780's... The 770's do more than i need At the moment, but i just can stand 88c in Bf4.


----------



## hellphyre

That's the tough part about the 770's and why I went for the Zotac AMP 770. I knew that it was going underwater before I bought it and you can get full cover 680 blocks on it. Maybe you can swap them with someone less concerned about water blocks in the classifieds?


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Ok I've done some Unique Vally Benchmark's for fun! I keep hearing that benchmark music in the static background now.
Neo_Morpheus --- 2600K / 4.9Ghz --- GTX770 SLI, 1.212/1252/1993Mhz --- 101.6FPS --- 4250



I not sure if this is any good -does anyone know what's the average score is for GTX770's in sli?


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES 980X / 4.7Ghz Single GTX780, core1424MHz, Memory3800Mhz *FPS 83.3 Score 3508*


----------



## [CyGnus]

Neo_Morpheus you can do much better than that i have 4K with Sli 760's so you should be able to hit 4500+


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...can't believe you sold your two 670s...not that it wasn't a smart move re budget for new cards coming out, but 'they seemed so happy'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your rig


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I think that's the route i'm also going...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i'm already missing my 770's lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> they are really happy,
> i have a couple days to say good bye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will be missed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I have to admit I too miss my 690. Even tho I have a 780(1254-1267stock bios) I already miss that raw power of the 690.
> It was a beast and we had many good runs together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my 780 will do until Maxwell and if the 290X proves to be a monster, well, a 780 will be up for sale.


Man, now you guys got me missing my 7970 Matrix again and that $350 price tag on the R7 280X Matrix is calling my name!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> ...... and that $350 price tag on the R7 280X Matrix is calling my name!


...... and it feels like home.... Right?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Ok I've done some Unique Vally Benchmark's for fun! I keep hearing that benchmark music in the static background now.
> Neo_Morpheus --- 2600K / 4.9Ghz --- GTX770 SLI, 1.212/1252/1993Mhz --- 101.6FPS --- 4250
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I not sure if this is any good -does anyone know what's the average score is for GTX770's in sli?


it's a good score, and you should look at the chart, i think 104fps is the avg for 770 SLI.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Very happy with this for air
Dreamxtreme --- i7 3820 @ 4.800Ghz ---- Asus GTX Titan ; 1232 / 3552 Memory ---- 82.3 FPS ---- 3444


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Man, now you guys got me missing my 7970 Matrix again and that $350 price tag on the R7 280X Matrix is calling my name!


My jaw dropped when you mentioned the price I had to check myself lol well if I kill my 770 I will try one of the matrix 280x. I should have some 1515mhz runs up today with the 770


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't wait til Win8.1 drops. Will finally do a full fresh install and then we'll see what's what with Valley!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can't wait til Win8.1 drops. Will finally do a full fresh install and then we'll see what's what with Valley!


Yeah and I can't wait until winter is here and the cards are running at 10c full load


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Yeah and I can't wait until winter is here and the cards are running at 10c full load


i cant wait for winter in florida

so the temperatures can be the same as summer.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i cant wait for winter in florida
> 
> so the temperatures can be the same as summer.


Winter in Florida is actually nice it's those summers that suck








Think if I lived in Florida I'd have to have a walk in fridge or something, lol


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i cant wait for winter in florida
> 
> so the temperatures can be the same as summer.


florida's summer is still cooler than jamaica,do you guys atleast get a cold front in the winter season....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Winter in Florida is actually nice it's those summers that suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think if I lived in Florida I'd have to have a walk in fridge or something, lol


summer in florida is awful lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> florida's summer is still cooler than jamaica,do you guys atleast get a cold front in the winter season....


i used to live in miami for a while, it was terrible, thinking about you guys down in the islands makes it even worse lol.


----------



## 66racer

Thats why I live in california lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey, I'm close enough to Florida and I can't wait for the winter time!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey, I'm close enough to Florida and I can't wait for the winter time!


i lived in atlanta for a year, was happy for winter to come, ended up walking around with shorts and a t shirt on the entire winter







maybe this is why i should move to netherlands area lol, maybe itll actually get cold enough for me.


----------



## sndstream

Ah winters in Florida....2 weeks in the 50's somewhere between January and Feb...All other months 80+ A little over exaggeration but not by much. This is my 6th year in Tampa lol....I love the cooler weather as cigars are best smoked outside chillin. Oh how I love Hong Kong's ability to get me cigars that were literally made 200-300 miles away from my door bahahahhahahahhsa......


----------



## lilchronic

Tallahassee gets a little colder than south FL







its been in the low 60's°F in the early morning the past week.


----------



## sndstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Tallahassee gets a little colder than south FL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been in the low 60's°F in the early morning the past week.


I could deal with 60's easily about now. Although it has't been too bad. Felt like it hit low 80's today and it's low 70's right now....There's always trade offs, after living in NY for 25+ years I dont miss the dirty February black snow but do miss putting my rads outside my window in February for suicide runs looooooool...........


----------



## USFORCES

There is a Frost Advisory here tonight card is running at 17c, CPU 24c


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The only problem i have with my Msi gaming 770's is that they don't have a full waterblock, and it's freaking hot in texas (-__-)" .... If i could get a full waterblock for my 770's i would not get 780's... The 770's do more than i need At the moment, but i just can stand 88c in Bf4.


A 770 owners club with a leader with no 770s? it won't be right
The dcuii has the full water block for 770 and 780s
I would love you to get the dcuii 780s and hotwire them I been DYING to see if they would eat a Titan


----------



## yknot

Got a score.....not sure about shaders but have my core/memory numbers

yknot.....EVGA 780 Classified........1434 core........3944 memory.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a score.....not sure about shaders but have my core/memory numbers
> 
> yknot.....EVGA 780 Classified........1434 core........3944 memory.


you will need to post the full data line if you would like your score included on the list


----------



## mxthunder

All updated.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Hrm i wish you could tell who was on air and water.


----------



## yknot

Hope this is correct









yknot.....EVGA 780 Classified........1434 core........1972 memory............ AVG. FPS 89.3.........Score 3735


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Hrm i wish you could tell who was on air and water.


...the temps in the screenshots usually give a big hint....unless someone is benching outside @ North pole (now there is an idea







), temps in the Valley screenies in the 50s and below 'usually' indicate water cooling or better...


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Hope this is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yknot.....EVGA 780 Classified........1434 core........1972 memory............ AVG. FPS 89.3.........Score 3735


lol close. just need to add in your CPU info.
see post # 8526 for a quick example


----------



## mrWiggy

This was done with my sig rig.



Ran on a 20.1 inch monitor so image is a little squished. although, still ran the proper resolution and preset.


----------



## skupples

i'll believe 290x>Titan when it starts showing up in the top 3 of every bracket.... I'm sure its faster @ stock, they would be silly to release something as flagship that isn't... But stock is for noobs...

Edit: oops, wrong thread... point still stands.


----------



## Koniakki

Got a few points more..









Koniakki --- i7 3770k / 4.8 GHZ --- PALIT GTX 780 Jetstream --- 1280 / 1710 --- 76,5 --- 3201


----------



## wholeeo

Lost a few frames on 8.1


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Lost a few frames on 8.1


*wholeeo*, can you be a bit more specific on the "few"? I'm on W8.1 too and if its costing me those "few" frames and I didn't even knew about it, I will revert back to w7/8.

But if I may, where you on W7 or W8 for your best scores?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *wholeeo*, can you be a bit more specific on the "few"? I'm on W8.1 too and if its costing me those "few" frames and I didn't even knew about it, I will revert back to w7/8.
> 
> But if I may, where you on W7 or W8 for your best scores?


I was previously on Windows 8 for my best score on a pretty fresh install. I then moved over to 8.1 again with a fresh install and I can't even get near what I previously was at with the same clocks. By a few in my case its 3 frames less. I'm going to install Windows 7 now and see if I can match my Windows 8 score.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I was previously on Windows 8 for my best score on a pretty fresh install. I then moved over to 8.1 again with a fresh install and I can't even get near what I previously was at with the same clocks. By a few in my case its 3 frames less. I'm going to install Windows 7 now and see if I can match my Windows 8 score.


I was just starting to warm up on the 8.1. Oh well, you got me curious. Will do a fresh W8 install, rerun the benches, then do W7 install, repeat and compare.

Thanks *wholeeo* for pointing this out.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I was just starting to warm up on the 8.1. Oh well, you got me curious. Will do a fresh W8 install, rerun the benches, then do W7 install and repeat and compare.
> 
> Thanks *wholeeo* for pointing this out.


Same. I had everything set up the way I want it. It could very well just be an anomaly on my part. I guess I'll soon find out.


----------



## skupples

I'm avoiding the 8.1 push (from 8) until we actually get some dx11.2 toys.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> This was done with my sig rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran on a 20.1 inch monitor so image is a little squished. although, still ran the proper resolution and preset.


Welcome fellow Southern Ontarian! Unfortunately your score can't be counted as it has only been run at what I'm assuming is the native resolution of your monitor which is 1600x1024. The test needs to be run at 1920x1080 and you must also include a data line in your post that includes info from your run/comp specs (see OP for details). Not sure if you are allowed to downsample 1080 to 1600x1024, or how you do that, or if it would impact performance from running it natively at 1080. I'd say it's time for a nice new 24" 120/144hz monitor to let those 660's stretch their legs on


----------



## Koniakki

Another few points more.. I think PCIE running x8 and windows 8.1 are costing a few fps...









Koniakki --- i7 3770k / 4.8 GHZ --- PALIT GTX 780 Jetstream --- 1280 / 1782 --- 76,8 --- 3214


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Another few points more.. I think PCIE running x8 and windows 8.1 are costing a few fps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koniakki --- i7 3770k / 4.8 GHZ --- PALIT GTX 780 Jetstream --- 1280 / 1782 --- 76,8 --- 3214


Still doing better than me but i have not really looked at my cpu much yet i just dialed in 4.0.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> Still doing better than me but i have not really looked at my cpu much yet i just dialed in 4.0.


Dial that bad boy to 4.5-4.6 and those platinums up to whatever possible..









Btw Jump3r what were your reported clocks? Cant tell much from the offset core values besides I assume the mem was at 1722 probably.

*P.S:* Btw guys as reported by wholeeo and another member elsewhere indeed W8.1 scores lower than W7 or 8.

And I'm already loosing 1-3% from using PCIE 3.0 x8 as it is.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Dial that bad boy to 4.5-4.6 and those platinums up to whatever possible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Jump3r what were your reported clocks? Cant tell much from the offset core values besides I assume the mem was at 1722 probably.
> 
> *P.S:* Btw guys as reported by wholeeo and another member elsewhere indeed W8.1 scores lower than W7 or 8.
> 
> And I'm already loosing 1-3% from using PCIE 3.0 x8 as it is.


^^ I use a multi-boot-drive system and Win8, 8.1 is a touch slower than the same system on Win7 w/Valley...only 3DMark Firestrike series seems to benefit from Win 8, 8.1, so far at least


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Dial that bad boy to 4.5-4.6 and those platinums up to whatever possible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Jump3r what were your reported clocks? Cant tell much from the offset core values besides I assume the mem was at 1722 probably.
> 
> *P.S:* Btw guys as reported by wholeeo and another member elsewhere indeed W8.1 scores lower than W7 or 8.
> 
> And I'm already loosing 1-3% from using PCIE 3.0 x8 as it is.


1201 on the core


----------



## skupples

Skupples -- 3570k @ 4.6 - 2x titan @ 1191 - 1552 : 127.7 FPS Score: 5342



This is a lower clock than my highest bench, the only difference is this 2400mhz ram kit i'm using. So, i'm going to have to go ahead & support the theory that valley loves ram.


----------



## yknot

Back again.....









yknot.....EVGA 780 Classified....1434 core.....1972 memory....cpu 3960X @ 5.2.....AVG. FPS 89.3.....Score 3735


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Back again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yknot.....EVGA 780 Classified....1434 core.....1972 memory....cpu 3960X @ 5.2.....AVG. FPS 89.3.....Score 3735


Holly molly!! How the hell do you guys get such scores!!! Dammit!!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Holly molly!! How the hell do you guys get such scores!!! Dammit!!


it's ''Classified"....


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Back again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yknot.....EVGA 780 Classified....1434 core.....1972 memory....cpu 3960X @ 5.2.....AVG. FPS 89.3.....Score 3735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly molly!! How the hell do you guys get such scores!!! Dammit!!
Click to expand...

"Skyn3t" bios loaded and EVBot plugged in, along with water cooling







.


----------



## MSI680GTX4GB

MSI680GTX4GB---i7 2600K @ 4.3Ghz---X2 680GTX @ 1254/3004--- 83.9 FPS---SCORE 3510


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI680GTX4GB*
> 
> MSI680GTX4GB---i7 2600K @ 4.3Ghz---X2 680GTX @ 1254/3004--- 83.9 FPS---SCORE 3510


Can your memory go any higher? Valley be loving memory overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

OP - this is gonna be a busy thread once the r290x launches


----------



## Koniakki

HELL YEAH! Magic number 78! Ok its just a plain number, but it took me a while to get it tho!









Koniakki --- i7 3770k / 4.8 GHZ --- PALIT GTX 780 Jetstream --- 1280 / 1775 --- 78 --- 3262


----------



## MSI680GTX4GB

I'm sure it can and my CPU as well. Will re-post soon.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OP - this is gonna be a busy thread once the r290x launches


Yeah, I can see it being a crazy week here. Single and dual configs been pretty lonely at the top for the last few months.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OP - this is gonna be a busy thread once the r290x launches


...and don't forget the RIVE Black in a few weeks which is supposed to be good for Ivy-E OC'ing and fast memory...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and don't forget the RIVE Black in a few weeks which is supposed to be good for Ivy-E OC'ing and fast memory...


I want so bad but I must resist, 

I've been missing seeing 12 threads available in the task manager since I sold my i7-970 and black edition X58 rampage board.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OP - this is gonna be a busy thread once the r290x launches


I got my popcorn.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What's the story with this RIVE black anyway? Will this new BIOS work fine on the regular RIVE because I'll be damned if I'm going to buy a new RIVE just for a better BIOS...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I got my popcorn.


Per Borg slogan, 'resistance is futile' .....then again, in about six - eight months or so, Haswell-E with 8 cores / 16 threads + Rampage V...

EDIT ^Oops > meant for Wholeeo's post


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What's the story with this RIVE black anyway? Will this new BIOS work fine on the regular RIVE because I'll be damned if I'm going to buy a new RIVE just for a better BIOS...


The conspiracy theory is that Asus is giving the godly bios for the Black and waiting it out for a bit to give the RIVE the goods bios. Kind of dirty if you ask me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

From what I've seen out of my 4930K I highly doubt a BIOS is going to magically turn it into a great OCer. I can't get 4.8GHz at any voltage and 4.7GHz takes 1.49V...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> From what I've seen out of my 4930K I highly doubt a BIOS is going to magically turn it into a great OCer. I can't get 4.8GHz at any voltage and 4.7GHz takes 1.49V...


That sucks man. Is 4.8 normal for them? Had one in the cart the other day but decided against it for now.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That sucks man. Is 4.8 normal for them? Had one in the cart the other day but decided against it for now.


You're lucky to get 4.7Ghz under 1.4v


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You're lucky to get 4.7Ghz under 1.4v


RIVE BE is supposed to have some other physical mods (Dram lanes, VGA hotwire) etc so RIVE BE Bios may not be a straight fit for 'regular' RIVE though they may release a version for Rampage w/improvements in 'due time'







- but it won't have a 'black Bios screen' background like RIVE BE'







> http://imageshack.us/f/19/jepf.jpg/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No, 4.8GHz is probably as rare as 5.1GHz or so is for the 3960X/3930K. Still, I had a 3960X that would do 5GHz so going to a 4930K that will only do 4.7GHz is a noticeable downgrade. My best 3960X score in R15 was 1293 while my best on the 4930K is 1267. Also my 3dmark physics scores have fallen significantly. I will definitely be testing out my replacement 3960X when it comes in and if it clocks at least as well as my old one I will be keeping it and returning the 4930K...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 GTX 660ti TRI SLI [email protected]@1.175v *103.7fps 4340* Unlocked bios









I did this awhile ago 2 Leadteks 1 EVGA


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and don't forget the RIVE Black in a few weeks which is supposed to be good for Ivy-E OC'ing and fast memory...


Might as well do Haswell for Valley... Fast memory and better IPC... Extra cores are pretty irrelevant here, especially for the most common categories (single and dual cards)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 GTX 660ti SLI [email protected]@1.175v *71.8fps 3004* Unlocked bios

Might as well add this one as well


----------



## lilchronic

just playin with this gtx480 and amd cpu










.... just noticed i didnt run with ultra settings


----------



## mxthunder

updated, and updated sorted by gpu type sheet as well.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My, my I must say you have been a busy op ! Well done


----------



## yknot

Got an SLI score...........

yknot........cpu 3960x @ 5.2GHz.....2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.......1415/1952.....*AVG. FPS. 155.5......Score 6504*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got an SLI score...........
> 
> yknot........cpu 3960x @ 5.2GHz.....2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.......1415/1952.....*AVG. FPS. 155.5......Score 6504*


..............wow!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got an SLI score...........
> 
> yknot........cpu 3960x @ 5.2GHz.....2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.......1415/1952.....*AVG. FPS. 155.5......Score 6504*










You tops!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got an SLI score...........
> 
> yknot........cpu 3960x @ 5.2GHz.....2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.......1415/1952.....*AVG. FPS. 155.5......Score 6504*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got an SLI score...........
> 
> yknot........cpu 3960x @ 5.2GHz.....2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.......1415/1952.....*AVG. FPS. 155.5......Score 6504*










NICE !


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got an SLI score...........
> 
> yknot........cpu 3960x @ 5.2GHz.....2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.......1415/1952.....*AVG. FPS. 155.5......Score 6504*




--- *yknot* ---!!!

DING DING DING DING DING DING!

*P.S:* lol he's second score wise in the TRI SLI/CF.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got an SLI score...........
> 
> yknot........cpu 3960x @ 5.2GHz.....2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.......1415/1952.....*AVG. FPS. 155.5......Score 6504*


Congrats and looks like you're on top! I knew you could do it once you were under water.








Really excellent run!







+Rep inbound cause I know how difficult this was!









Any change in power supply?


----------



## coolhandluke41

yknot representing Classy like a boss ..well done dude








+1 for your hard work
P.S.
lilchronic's avatar kills me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got an SLI score...........
> 
> yknot........cpu 3960x @ 5.2GHz.....2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.......1415/1952.....*AVG. FPS. 155.5......Score 6504*


killer score! Beats all but one 780 tri-SLI!









can you do any other resolutions?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got an SLI score...........
> 
> yknot........cpu 3960x @ 5.2GHz.....2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.......1415/1952.....*AVG. FPS. 155.5......Score 6504*


really impressive







Mydog where is your classy scores with waterblock?have already??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yknot representing Classy like a boss ..well done dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for your hard work
> P.S.
> lilchronic's avatar kills me


lol yeah, he was about to bust a move.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol yeah, he was about to bust a move.


Except he ate the floor.


----------



## michael-ocn

Whoa... 780 classies in sli is righteous!!! And that face plant is so very wrong









edit: i have to stop watching it... it hurts to watch that... omg!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol yeah, he was about to bust a move.


...dentist school recruitment video territory


----------



## lilchronic

dang these 480's get hot on air
kinda wish i put waterblock's on them but im too lazy








just a lil oc last run i did @ 950mhz /2100 and temps hit 90c and crashed right at the end when i went to take a screen shot
it was @ 67 avg fps









it too hot down here in florida had to settle with this


one more run for tonight


----------



## alancsalt

Get a tin of freeze spray?


----------



## lilchronic

for real??........... i might try this lol, but what about condensation ?
and would i just spray it into the intake fan?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> for real??........... i might try this lol, but what about condensation ?
> and would i just spray it into the intake fan?


just come over to my place







i got the AC set to 54F atm lol. gf hates it, steals all the blankets at night.


----------



## Koniakki

Awesome!! Broke the 80's!! Yeah!!









Koniakki - [email protected] - Palit GTX 780 Jetstream @ 1359/7060 - fps 81.3 -- score 3400


----------



## yknot

Thanx for the feedback guys.

"Wholeeo", that video clip says it all, I'm as shocked as the rest of you.









Nice to get this in before the R9-290s appear.

If anybody is interested..........

I tried the cpu on phase up to 5.4 with no increase and my Classys are water cooled with HC blocks and have "Skynets" bioses loaded plus an EVBot plugged in.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just come over to my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got the AC set to 54F atm lol. gf hates it, steals all the blankets at night.


these 480's are like heaters! i think if i brought em over you're house temps would raise 10°









ive got all my windows open, fans blasting and outside it is 22°c but my room is 29°c


----------



## xXTheHolyCowXx

I'm pretty saticsfied with my result with my old i7-2600 3.4 GHz (not k or oc)


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheHolyCowXx*
> 
> I'm pretty saticsfied with my result with my old i7-2600 3.4 GHz (not k or oc)


You should be able to do 10 or so more frames on stock bios. Be sure to look at the original post for driver settings and what not.


----------



## MSI680GTX4GB

Can't wait to see how the new 780Ti's do.























Also how long does it take to update the list???


----------



## 66racer

66racer --- 2700k / 4.9ghz --- asus gtx 770 1515mhz / 8070mhz memory --- 60.8fps ---2544pts



Thought it would be fun to show how I benched it, gpu is on an h70 cooler and all is inside a tj08-e case. Adding the 120mm fan helped me push from 8000mhz to 8070mhz. This run throttled in a few points for exceeding power target. Using two seperate pci harnesses was a tip skyn3t suggested


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES 980X / 4.7Ghz Single GTX780, core1463MHz, Memory3800Mhz *FPS 84.2 Score 3524*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 66racer --- 2700k / 4.9ghz --- asus gtx 770 1515mhz / 8070mhz memory --- 60.8fps ---2544pts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it would be fun to show how I benched it, gpu is on an h70 cooler and all is inside a tj08-e case. Adding the 120mm fan helped me push from 8000mhz to 8070mhz. This run throttled in a few points for exceeding power target. Using two seperate pci harnesses was a tip skyn3t suggested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that is an astonishing run for a single 770! Nice job!


----------



## maestrobg

2308

gtx770 lightning


----------



## mtbiker033

update to my score since upgrading to x79

mtbiker033 --- 4820k / 4.6ghz --- evga gtx690 1163 mhz / 7012 mhz memory --- 89.5fps ---3743pts

also using the 331.40 beta drivers


----------



## skupples

331.40 is by far the lowest quality beta driver released by NV in a long time.


----------



## [CyGnus]

327.23 all the way


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Wow, that is an astonishing run for a single 770! Nice job!


Thanks, was at 1.475v. I know the card has more in it but any more voltage and it throttles no matter what the power target it....There are two capacitors I think if I solder over it will give me more according to a pic from another reviewer but havent tried it yet. I have to give credit to feznz for starting his 770 hotwire thread which helped me do the hotwire mod/hack since i dont have an extreme mobo. Wish asus just put it on all their ROG stuff since I dont wanna go full atx right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> 2308
> 
> gtx770 lightning


Nice to see some more 770's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 327.23 all the way


Hum...I did my 60.8fps on 331.40, maybe I will put 327.23 back on and hope for another 0.1fps or so. Im happy with what I got but if I could get a clean 61.0 on a 770 that would be sweet


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Wow, that is an astonishing run for a single 770! Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, was at 1.475v. I know the card has more in it but any more voltage and it throttles no matter what the power target it....There are two capacitors I think if I solder over it will give me more according to a pic from another reviewer but havent tried it yet. I have to give credit to feznz for starting his 770 hotwire thread which helped me do the hotwire mod/hack since i dont have an extreme mobo. Wish asus just put it on all their ROG stuff since I dont wanna go full atx right now.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> 2308
> 
> gtx770 lightning
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see some more 770's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 327.23 all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hum...I did my 60.8fps on 331.40, maybe I will put 327.23 back on and hope for another 0.1fps or so. Im happy with what I got but if I could get a clean 61.0 on a 770 that would be sweet
Click to expand...

Dang thats crazy voltage. Do your vrms have temp sensors? They are still air cooled no?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hum...I did my 60.8fps on 331.40, maybe I will put 327.23 back on and hope for another 0.1fps or so. Im happy with what I got but if I could get a clean 61.0 on a 770 that would be sweet


Please post your feedback on the 331.40 vs 327.23 score. I would love to see if and how much of a difference there is.









Also rep'd for that AWESOME 1515Mhz run!









*P.S:* Where's my 38th place and 16th among the 780's?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang thats crazy voltage. Do your vrms have temp sensors? They are still air cooled no?


The heatsink itself doesnt exceed 54c without the 120mm fan, just airflow from the 180mm fan in front of it. Im using a temp gun for that, how reliable it is, im not sure but certainly at least within 2c of error. Im guessing the vrm itself cant be more than 5c hotter? Reagrdless its put up with a few hours of gaming and will keep it up till the card dies, thats probably the only way I could justify buying a new card








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Please post your feedback on the 331.40 vs 327.23 score. I would love to see if and how much of a difference there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also rep'd for that AWESOME 1515Mhz run!


Thanks! Later tonight I might get some free time to pull that off.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang thats crazy voltage. Do your vrms have temp sensors? They are still air cooled no?
> 
> 
> 
> The heatsink itself doesnt exceed 54c without the 120mm fan, just airflow from the 180mm fan in front of it. Im using a temp gun for that, how reliable it is, im not sure but certainly at least within 2c of error. Im guessing the vrm itself cant be more than 5c hotter? Reagrdless its put up with a few hours of gaming and will keep it up till the card dies, thats probably the only way I could justify buying a new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Please post your feedback on the 331.40 vs 327.23 score. I would love to see if and how much of a difference there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also rep'd for that AWESOME 1515Mhz run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Later tonight I might get some free time to pull that off.
Click to expand...

Thats great. Man you scored a nice card. Props to do the volt mod as well.


----------



## daveys93

First time trying this benchmark.

Daveys93 --- i5 3570K / 4.2 GHz --- Zotac GTX 770 4GB, 1332 MHz Core / 8564 MHz Memory --- 57.4 FPS --- 2402 Points


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveys93*
> 
> First time trying this benchmark.
> 
> Daveys93 --- i5 3570K / 4.2 GHz --- Zotac GTX 770 4GB, 1332 MHz Core / 8564 MHz Memory --- 57.4 FPS --- 2402 Points


That's a really good score! You already have the 3rd fastest 770 in the charts.









Now bump up 1.55-1.6 voltage the voltage to safe margins around 1.4-1.48V on that bad boy, boot at 5-5.2Ghz, RAM at 2133-2400, do the tweaks at page one(NVCP slider to performance always) and shoot for 1st place!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> That's a really good score! You already have the 3rd fastest 770 in the charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now bump 1.55-1.6 voltage on that bad boy, boot at 5.5Ghz, RAM at 2133-2400, do the tweaks at page one(NVCP slider to performance always) and shoot for 1st place!


LOL I thought 1.58V would be OK for a few runs







NOT now my chip will only sit stable at 4.3Ghz was [email protected] so I am looking for a new chip


----------



## Jump3r

Jump3r --- i7 4770K / 4.5 GHz --- GTX 780 3GB, 1201 MHz Core / 1722 MHz Memory --- 74.5 FPS --- 3116 Points

I cbf anymore lol, dam cpu is a disappointment wont get to 4.6


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> LOL I thought 1.58V would be OK for a few runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT now my chip will only sit stable at 4.3Ghz was [email protected] so I am looking for a new chip


Previous post fixed...


----------



## mxthunder

all updated


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> USFORCES 980X / 4.7Ghz Single GTX780, core1463MHz, Memory3800Mhz *FPS 84.2 Score 3524*


Nice run!


----------



## daveys93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> That's a really good score! You already have the 3rd fastest 770 in the charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now bump up 1.55-1.6 voltage the voltage to safe margins around 1.4-1.48V on that bad boy, boot at 5-5.2Ghz, RAM at 2133-2400, do the tweaks at page one(NVCP slider to performance always) and shoot for 1st place!


I wish I could bump the voltage on my card but it uses the Richtek RT8802A PWM chip for the VRM circuit, so I cannot do any soft mods to up the voltage past 1.200V, nor any easy hard mods like the ASUS cards with the potentiometer hotwire. I could hard mod the board with dip switches and pull up resistors, which I looked into until I noticed that you need to cut a trace on the PCB; something I do not want to do since it is irreversible and would void my 3 year warranty.

http://www.overclockers.com/guide-to-nvidia-gtx680-modifications/

I have the card under water-cooling and it is the only 4GB model that is capable of this with the water blocks I have looked at, so I am happy with that.







. Got to make compromises somewhere but honestly I did not know that the card was voltage locked until last week









I think I can push the GPU a little further, so it is possible I could get near the second fastest 770. I have my CPU clocked at 4.2 GHz because it is a Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy thing (42)







, but I have had it up to 4.5 GHz without any added voltage so I know I could push it a lot harder. I may try again at 4.5 - 5 GHz+ on my CPU and I will need to learn to overclock my RAM (9-9-9-24, 1600 stock XMP timings right now).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Please post your feedback on the 331.40 vs 327.23 score. I would love to see if and how much of a difference there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also rep'd for that AWESOME 1515Mhz run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:* Where's my 38th place and 16th among the 780's?


So I did a 327.23 run this morning before work, got me 60.7fps but my cpu was back at 4.8ghz and think 4.9ghz helped with the extra 0.1fps so at least for the 770 both drivers seem ok.

We have new drivers today though so more benching tonight








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveys93*
> 
> First time trying this benchmark.
> 
> Daveys93 --- i5 3570K / 4.2 GHz --- Zotac GTX 770 4GB, 1332 MHz Core / 8564 MHz Memory --- 57.4 FPS --- 2402 Points


WOW golden memory!!! Gez your card with extra voltage would be amazing!! Im not sure if extra volt on my memory would even get me that lol


----------



## Interfector 717




----------



## Azazil1190

Gyus I have big broblem here. When I post here my first score I take score 143.1 frames with 1201 core and 3641 memory and 1.21 voltage on air.Now with same system same windows.1291 core and 3804 memory and 1.30v on water I cant reach tha same score every time that I run valley my score is under 143 score with any overclock on core or memory.Realy strange I cant find the reason probably I have to format my pc.edit In two cases I have tha same bios


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Gyus I have big broblem here. When I post here my first score I take score 143.1 frames with 1201 core and 3641 memory and 1.21 voltage on air.Now with same system same windows.1291 core and 3804 memory and 1.30v on water I cant reach tha same score every time that I run valley my score is under 143 score with any overclock on core or memory.Realy strange I cant find the reason probably I have to format my pc.edit In two cases I have tha same bios


try 1.25v


----------



## Azazil1190

I try the same clocks like 1201 and 3641 1.21 like first time and I take only 136 score.i blow up my cards ohh god


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Gyus I have big broblem here. When I post here my first score I take score 143.1 frames with 1201 core and 3641 memory and 1.21 voltage on air.Now with same system same windows.1291 core and 3804 memory and 1.30v on water I cant reach tha same score every time that I run valley my score is under 143 score with any overclock on core or memory.Realy strange I cant find the reason probably I have to format my pc.edit In two cases I have tha same bios


...could also be some extra software (processes) running that weren't there before that takes up a few CPU cycles/mem) ?


----------



## Interfector 717

I don't think I can push my cards any further than this...


----------



## Azazil1190

No I check it .I close everything from task manager before I run the bench. Probably a fresh setup of windows solve the problem . Notice that I have this windows on my system 2 years


----------



## Interfector 717

2x GTX 760's:thumb:


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interfector 717*
> 
> 2x GTX 760's:thumb:


If you what it to be added you need a screen shot
And from your score with 2 GTX 760s you are not using the right setting any way


----------



## lilchronic

my first run on my 780 ... not a submission


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my first run on my 780 ... not a submission


Armed and dangerous with the 780! Hope you got a good one.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interfector 717*
> 
> I don't think I can push my cards any further than this...


Not sure if serious...?

You are running at 720p with low quality. Proper settings are in the OP.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Armed and dangerous with the 780! Hope you got a good one.


eh.... not golden like my 670's were but once i get another i should be good


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> eh.... not golden like my 670's were but once i get another i should be good


...congrats on the 780(s)







...you'll probably are installing 'sky...'bios right now and add some extra GPU voltage also as we speak (not to mention that latest NVidia driver 331.58) ? It's going to be fun watching you 'kick up' those new cards


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...congrats on the 780(s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll probably are installing 'sky...'bios right now and add some extra GPU voltage also as we speak (not to mention that latest NVidia driver 331.58) ? It's going to be fun watching you 'kick up' those new cards


lol yeah i was







still on stock bios with just voltage hack 1.325v ..... i need a waterblock!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

jamaican__reaper~~~i7 3820~~~4.5 GHz~~~SLI GTX 780~~~1215 MHz Core~~~1727 MHz Memory~~~121.3 FPS~~~5074 Points


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99--3930k @ 5.2GHz--GTX 780 SLI 1417/3704--FPS 139.7--Score 5847*

Valley 1.0 GTX 780 SLI (139.7).png 2192k .png file


----------



## ImJJames

ImJJames---FX-6300 @ 4.62Ghz---7850 HD @ 1205Mhz/1450Mhz --- 34.7 FPS --- 1453


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> *ka24e* --- Intel i5 3570K / 4.8Ghz --- HD7850, 1350 / 1500 --- 37.8 --- 1582


I am suprised you only have 3 FPS difference from mine considering you're using overclocked Intel and way higher overclocked 7850 than mine.


----------



## Phishy714

Phishy714 --- 3770k @ 4.7Ghz ---- TITAN SLI ; 1228 / 3795 ---- 140.1 FPS ---- 5861



I feel like I could have pushed this more, but I am happy for now.

Here are some other screenies for ya (please let me know if you want me to remove them from this post - I can post them later)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Authie

Authie --- i7 980x / 4.1ghz --- Asus 7990, 1100Mhz core / 1575Mhz Memory clock / 6144 MB--- AVG. FPS 87.2 --- Score 3649



I want to put up my gpu core but it's locked at 1100Mhz.


----------



## renaldy

This is an Update and new result now with triple GTX 580


----------



## renaldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interfector 717*
> 
> I don't think I can push my cards any further than this...


you did it wrong, you have to do it in EXTREME HD


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 i7 3930k @ 4.9GHz - GTX Titan 1406MHz - 3704MHz - 88.3 FPS - Score = 3692


----------



## renaldy

UPDATE FOR TRIPLE SLI.


----------



## HeXxed

HeXxed --- Intel i5 2320 @ 3.0GHz --- AMD Radeon 7850 2GB , 1150MHz / 1400MHz --- 33.1FPS --- 1385


----------



## -javier-

-javier- intel i7 3930k @ 4.8ghz ---x3 evga gtx580 930mhz/ memory/2250 114.0fps



http://oi40.tinypic.com/w9jkmh.jpg


----------



## Authie

Update:

Authie -- Intel i7 980x @ 4.2ghz --- Asus 7990 -- 1170Mhz core / 1600Mhz Memory -- Avg. fps: 89.7fps -- Score: 3752


----------



## specopsFI

I've been playing with my 2nd rig and a brand new Asus 7790 DirectCU II OC 2GB. Couldn't find a single entry of this beasty GPU, y no Bonaire here?







Seems like a good one, decided to push it over 1000pts and she handled it with no artifacts or crashes.

specopsFI -- Intel Q9550 @ 3.2GHz --- Asus Radeon HD 7790 DCII OC ; 1300Mhz Core / 1870Mhz Memory -- Avg. fps: 24.0fps -- Score: 1003


----------



## mxthunder

OK, all updated. Except those who did not submit properly, and there seemed to be a lot this time around.

Glad to see some 580 action in here again!!


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic -- i5 3570k @5ghz -- gtx 780 sc acx -- 1346mhz / 3706mhz -- FPS - 84.0 - -score - 3516


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Welp, a fresh Win8.1 install did absolutely nothing to help my ridiculous low GPU usage issue with Valley. Just got 104FPS with my Titans at 1202MHz / 3738MHz. What a joke. Not sure what I can do at this point, all other games/benches run fine...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Welp, a fresh Win8.1 install did absolutely nothing to help my ridiculous low GPU usage issue with Valley. Just got 104FPS with my Titans at 1202MHz / 3738MHz. What a joke. Not sure what I can do at this point, all other games/benches run fine...


How low is the usage?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

As low as 20%-30% in some areas. Ridiculous...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> As low as 20%-30% in some areas. Ridiculous...


That's crazy. Latest betas?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Latest WHQL. But it was the same on the previous drivers as well...


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 1447/3804 -- FPS 85.1 -- Score 3562*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/ValleyGTX780851.jpg.html

*GhostDog99 -- 980X @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 580 SLI 985/2350 -- FPS 81.8 -- Score 3424*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/ValleyGTX580SLI818.jpg.html


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 1447/3804 -- FPS 85.1 -- Score 3562*
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/ValleyGTX780851.jpg.html
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 980X @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 580 SLI 985/2350 -- FPS 81.8 -- Score 3424*
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/ValleyGTX580SLI818.jpg.html


nice runs! now i have 2 580 sli scores to beat!


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx Titan sli @ 1137/3254 --- fps 127.5 --- score 5334

got a new titan in, decided to do my first sli run, gave both cards a measly overclock both on stock bios and stock voltages for now till i can get the second card a waterblock.



will report back with this cards results on air and water at max overclocks in sli and single card.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> nice runs! now i have 2 580 sli scores to beat!


Thanks 

Ya got bored so kicked my dad off of my old PC
So I can do a little benching on my first build


----------



## szeged

k one more run on this new titan on air in sli before i sleep









Szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx titan sli @ 1189/3754 --- fps 134.4 --- score 5623



both are on stock bios for these runs, leaving the new card on stock bios and air cooling till the 290x and its waterblock arrive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k one more run on this new titan on air in sli before i sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx titan sli @ 1189/3754 --- fps 134.4 --- score 5623
> 
> 
> 
> both are on stock bios for these runs, leaving the new card on stock bios and air cooling till the 290x and its waterblock arrive.


*very good score for stock bios and no volt mod(?).*


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *very good score for stock bios and no volt mod(?).*


yeah stock bios on both cards, stock voltages on both cards for now.


----------



## lilchronic

*lilchronic -- i5 3570k @ 5ghz - GTX 780 sc acx @2 1385mhz / 3704 mem -- AVG FPS: 86 -- SCORE: 3598*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Welp, a fresh Win8.1 install did absolutely nothing to help my ridiculous low GPU usage issue with Valley. Just got 104FPS with my Titans at 1202MHz / 3738MHz. What a joke. Not sure what I can do at this point, all other games/benches run fine...


I'm having the same issue in Valley with GTX 780 Classifieds in SLI. I'm using the 327.23 WHQL driver.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3000_40#post_21053566

With a single card in everything is fine. In SLI the Classifieds are bouncing around between 25 - 90% usage, with the average being around 60-65%. GPU usage in Battlefield 3 is much higher on both GPUs.

I reinstalled my drivers, reseated the SLI bridge, temps are all fine. I'm not sure why the GPUs aren't loading in SLI.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I have no idea what to do at this point. I'm running a fresh install of 8.1 with the new WHQL drivers and both the AB hacks and I still can't get GPU usage to hold at anything like 80-90%. Its just Valley too, as all the other benches are working fine and the cards work great in Valley too individually. Can't figure it out...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *lilchronic -- i5 3570k @ 5ghz - GTX 780 sc acx @2 1385mhz / 3704 mem -- AVG FPS: 86 -- SCORE: 3598*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice ! ...day 3 with water-cooling and up there already







...how many GPU volts for 1386 MHz ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Nice ! ...day 3 with water-cooling and up there already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...how many GPU volts for 1386 MHz ?


1.35v


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just ran Heaven 4.0 all the way through and had 90-99% usage almost all the way through. Can't figure out what's wrong with Valley?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just ran Heaven 4.0 all the way through and had 90-99% usage almost all the way through. Can't figure out what's wrong with Valley?


What was your Heaven score? I'll run Heaven right now too and see if the cards load up.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Around 132 FPS. Can't remember the actual score off the top of my head.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Around 132 FPS. Can't remember the actual score off the top of my head.


Right on. I was a little over 100FPS, but my CPU is running at stock and much weaker than yours, and the Classifieds are at stock too.

GPU usage was better with Heaven, one card stayed over 90% (mid to high 90s) most of the time, the other over 80% (mid 80s ish).

The only thing I can think of is trying different drivers with Valley.


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

How does win8.1 bench vs win7?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> How does win8.1 bench vs win7?


Depends on the bench. Most of the times win8 for firestrike and win7 or XP for everything else.


----------



## 66racer

Thanks Alatar-

Guess I will put the money towards a gpu block or something else. Thats probably my weakest link pushing my card farther.


----------



## ImJJames

ImJJames---FX-6300 @ 4.62Ghz---7850 HD Crossfire @ 1125Mhz/1450Mhz --- 60.4 FPS --- 2528



I bought 2nd 7850 to crossfire for $100 on craiglist. Only problem I have with it is its not even close to as overclockable as my other 7850. My HIS 7850 2GB can OC at 1205/1450 1.225 Volts stable on every game and benchmarks. This 2nd 7850 Asus HD 7850 V2 2GB can only OC at 1135/1300 stable @ 1.210 (Tried increasing voltage to 1.25 and raising clock higher but still BSOD's on benchmarks)

Kinda saddens me because the Asus has such a better cooler but OC's are pathetic.

Does increasing voltage also help stabilize memory OC? or just clock?


----------



## 66racer

Imjjames-

Im sure you know this but its all luck, no matter how great the pcb or cooler is, it wont make a meager clocker a great one. I have had several asus gpus and were generally decent with my last one being kinda golden. Dont complain to the msi lightning guys that get bad overclockers lol

Edit
Deleted part of the end. Thought it read 61.4fps not 60.4fps

My 770 at 1515fps just barely beats your CF setup and im on a healthy overvolt







so your still ahead of many many single card setups.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I'll like to re-submit my top scores that were taken off. All on air btw









*Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 770 @ 1424Mhz/1978Mhz --- 58.1 FPS --- 2433*



*Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 660 Non TI @ 1293Mhz/1702Mhz --- 37.3 FPS --- 1560*



*Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 660 Non TI SLI @ 1293Mhz/1702Mhz --- 70.8 FPS --- 2963*


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll like to re-submit my top scores that were taken off. All on air btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 770 @ 1424Mhz/1978Mhz --- 58.1 FPS --- 2433*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 660 Non TI @ 1293Mhz/1702Mhz --- 37.3 FPS --- 1560*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 660 Non TI SLI @ 1293Mhz/1702Mhz --- 70.8 FPS --- 2963*


I would battle it out with your 660 Non Ti but for some reason mine doesn't go a fart over 1202..lol


----------



## Scotty99

Surprised my gtx 465 ran this benchmark on extreme HD lol:


----------



## Hits9Nine




----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All scores posted must be accompanied by this data line in order to be considered for the Top 30:

Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I would battle it out with your 660 Non Ti but for some reason mine doesn't go a fart over 1202..lol


haha, what do you get on your 660's?


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I'm starting to get a bit nervous with the 290x scores starting to hit benches, haven't seen many scores, hurry up pls.


----------



## Scotty99

I wouldn't worry, they arent looking to be great overclockers. 1125-1150 seems to be max on stock volts. I think a golden sample 780 vs golden sample 290x the 780 would be ahead by a little.


----------



## Scotty99

Forum lag dbl post.


----------



## Koniakki

Already discussed that with *wholeeo*. Going back to Win 7 from 8.1 I gained about 2fps or 2-3%. I depends on setup.

Those were my personal findings with fresh installs of each OS and about the same processes running and same NVCP settings.

It was reported elsewhere too that W8.1 score were lower. But other are saying that in 3DMark the score are higher. But this is a Valley thread so in Valley the scores are lower imo.


----------



## wholeeo

Here's a single card score for myself,

wholeeo--- i7 3770K / 4.8 GHZ --- GTX 780, 1462 / 1730 --- 87,8 --- 3675



Had forgot to switch my bios over to my bench settings but oh well.


----------



## CyBorg807

1080p Extreme HD run

CyBorg807 --- i7-3770K / 4.8 GHz --- GTX Titan SLI, 1322 MHz / 3604 MHz --- 128.8 FPS --- 5387



and my 1440p run

CyBorg807 --- i7-3770K / 4.8 GHz --- GTX Titan SLI, 1322 MHz / 3604 MHz --- 88.4 FPS --- 3697


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is what I'm dealing with right now with my TItans:



GPU usage is just pathetic. This run netted me 1.4.1 FPS in a bench I used to get 140+ FPS in at lower clocks. ***???


----------



## ImJJames

*ImJJames---FX-6300 @ 4.62Ghz---7850 HD CrossfireX @ 1170Mhz/1400Mhz --- 62.1 FPS --- 2597*



So I took a big chance and bios flashed one of my 7850's just to see if I can push it further. Well I was able to go from 1135Mhz to 1170Mhz clock. (Before flashing I couldn't get pass 1135Mhz for benchmarking)


----------



## bardacuda

bardacuda --- 1090T / 3960 --- GTS 450 SLI, 950 / 1900 / 2100 --- 27.4 --- 1146



Did I win?


----------



## skupples

triple-head update.

Skupples -- 3570k @ 4.6 1.36v -- 2x GTX Titan --1220/1639 @ 1.225 0%LLC -- 72.9 -- 3050

They have plenty to go, avg temp ~40c.



Only need 2fps to beat out JamesWalt... Maybe i'll squeeze it out tonight.


----------



## NateST

NateST --2600k @ 4.8 1.4v -- GTX 780 Classified --1398/1877 @ 1.335 --- 85.9 --3596 | On air.

http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00004_zpsd1400e79.png.html


----------



## Lukas026

update

Lukas026 --- Intel i5 3570k / 4600 mhz --- Nvidia GTX Titan -- 1348 / 3779 @ 1.275v --- 86.0 --- 3599


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - 3570k @ 5.1 ghz - - gtx 780 sc 1411 / 3700 - - - AVG FPS - 87.1 - - - score: 3646


----------



## [CyGnus]

lilchronic congratz nice score







that 780 is ocing very well


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> lilchronic congratz nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 780 is ocing very well


thanks ..... i think i can still squeeze more out of her, but not much








that was @ 1.375v


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thats quite a bit of voltage already you need a 2nd one


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thanks ..... i think i can still squeeze more out of her, but not much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was @ 1.375v


Great score lilchronic!









My 780 was pushing [email protected]! I can only imagine what it could do under water.... Oh well...


----------



## Recipe7

I am getting a FPS score of 87 on my i7 930 w/ 4.2ghz with 670s, both at 1320core and 3600mem.

Seems like it's quite low compared to what the recent 780s are getting. Is this because my CPU is a huge bottleneck?

What kind of scores would I look at if I had a 3770k or similar CPU clocked at 4.2ghz or higher?


----------



## [CyGnus]

At the same clocks the 3770K would give probably more 20% performance than the 930 in physics score but the overall score would not change much


----------



## Recipe7

Alright, thanks CyG


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I changed my mind about the Titan FtW, there was a lot of vdroop with the epower board.
> So I started the process of making a Titan Lightning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like it's going to take a while if the Lightning zombie can work. The card powered up without letting the smoke out, but is underpowered.
> There is a protection somewhere on the lightning PWM I have to try to find & disconnect...


lolwut!? This thing is awesome! Any updates on getting the Titaning Frankenzombie FTW working and properly OCd/benched?


----------



## Paulenski

Does Tess need to be at 64x or is it accepted to be done at AMD optiz'd settings?

R9 290x:
1101 GPU / 1450 Mem @ 1.375v
*Avg FPS: 82.8
Score : 3464*

Texture Filtering:
AF - Override App
AF Level - 2x

TFQ - Performance
Surface Format Optimz - Off

Tessellation:
Tessellation Mode - Override App
Maximum Tess - 64x


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- 17 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx titan 1216/3804 --- fps 84.4 --- score 3532



no llc disabled or 1.3v unlocked yet, just seeing how far it goes only on skyn3t bios alone. Can get a lot more out of this baby, i can feel it


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Thats quite a bit of voltage already you need a 2nd one


yeah your right i need another







not sure ill be going to 1.375v again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Great score lilchronic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 780 was pushing [email protected]! I can only imagine what it could do under water.... Oh well...


RIP jetstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> lolwut!? This thing is awesome! Any updates on getting the Titaning Frankenzombie FTW working and properly OCd/benched?


ive been waiting to see this also


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulenski*
> 
> Does Tess need to be at 64x or is it accepted to be done at AMD optiz'd settings?
> 
> R9 290x:
> 1101 GPU / 1450 Mem @ 1.375v
> *Avg FPS: 82.8
> Score : 3464*
> 
> Texture Filtering:
> AF - Override App
> AF Level - 2x
> 
> TFQ - Performance
> Surface Format Optimz - Off
> 
> Tessellation:
> Tessellation Mode - Override App
> Maximum Tess - 64x


re-do it with the extreme hd preset as thats what you need to use


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulenski*
> 
> Does Tess need to be at 64x or is it accepted to be done at AMD optiz'd settings?
> 
> R9 290x:


Love the temperature reported in Valley !!!









Yeah - like ribby said - just select "Extreme HD" setting and let 'er rip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Szeged --- 17 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx titan 1216/3804 --- fps 84.4 --- score 3532
> 
> 
> 
> no llc disabled or 1.3v unlocked yet, just seeing how far it goes only on skyn3t bios alone. Can get a lot more out of this baby, i can feel it


Looks like a really good card!!


----------



## Paulenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [quote name="Paulenski" url="/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/8720#post_21078078"]Does Tess need to be at 64x or is it accepted to be done at AMD optiz'd settings?R9 290x:


Love[/URL] the temperature reported in Valley !!! :lachen:Yeah - like ribby said - just select "Extreme HD" setting and let 'er rip.[/QUOTE]

I completely forgot about that part, I had it set to the tpu benchmark settings

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulenski*
> 
> Does Tess need to be at 64x or is it accepted to be done at AMD optiz'd settings?
> 
> R9 290x:
> 1101 GPU / 1450 Mem @ 1.375v
> *Avg FPS: 82.8
> Score : 3464*
> 
> Texture Filtering:
> AF - Override App
> AF Level - 2x
> 
> TFQ - Performance
> Surface Format Optimz - Off
> 
> Tessellation:
> Tessellation Mode - Override App
> Maximum Tess - 64x


What? 1100 mhz ----> 1.375v?????


----------



## szeged

yeah thats kinda crazy lol, you can probably get away with 1100 on stock volts


----------



## Paulenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah thats kinda crazy lol, you can probably get away with 1100 on stock volts


Can't actually, there's heavy vdroop on bios, it's actually only pulling 1.273 on load. I can reach 1072 before it starts artifacting. I'm using the asus bios on my xfx branded card to allow for the voltage control. I'm thinking of trying the throttling/vdroop off bios next

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azazil1190

Azazil1190 --- i7 3960X @ 5.0ghz --- gtx titan 1326/3824 --- fps 89.3 --- score 3737














Lets go for 90!!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/dxh1.png/


----------



## Paulenski

Paulenski --- i7 3770k @ 4.4Ghz --- R9 290X 1118 GPU / 1500 Mem --- Avg FPS 72.3 --- Score 3024

Gotta wait till an better custom bios comes out.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulenski*
> 
> Paulenski --- i7 3770k @ 4.4Ghz --- R9 290X 1118 GPU / 1500 Mem --- Avg FPS 72.3 --- Score 3024
> 
> Gotta wait till an better custom bios comes out.


...this could be what you're looking for, if you are CAREFUL: http://www.overclock.net/t/1437170/290x-voltage-control-vdroop-mods-custom-bios-thread


----------



## szeged

one more run on skynet bios, no llc disabled no volt hack yet.

szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx titan 1245/3800 --- fps 85.9 --- score 3596



time for 1.3v


----------



## CallsignVega

Any waterblock 290X scores yet?


----------



## szeged

one more run, 1.27v llc disabled skyn3t bios

szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx titan 1300/3800 --- fps 88.2 --- score 3692



1.3v inc, lets see how far we go


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> one more run, 1.27v llc disabled skyn3t bios
> 
> szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx titan 1300/3800 --- fps 88.2 --- score 3692
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3v inc, lets see how far we go


Wow is it me or the 780 scales WAY better than the 770?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> one more run, 1.27v llc disabled skyn3t bios
> 
> szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx titan 1300/3800 --- fps 88.2 --- score 3692
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3v inc, lets see how far we go
> 
> 
> 
> Wow is it me or the 780 scales WAY better than the 770?
Click to expand...

Thats a titan.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats a titan.


opps lol....same thing...almost


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Titan is a fair bit stronger than the 780 at high OC's. A 1300MHz Titan will beat a 1450MHz 780 AFAIK...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Titan is a fair bit stronger than the 780 at high OC's. A 1300MHz Titan will beat a 1450MHz 780 AFAIK...


While I was joking around about my mistake, Im still surprised the titan has that kind of a performance advantage considering all the talk in here about how close they are. I havent had the chance to play with anything faster than a 770...but maybe a 780 after the holidays. Its funny that my 770 at 1500mhz still cant come close to a normal oc 780 lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> While I was joking around about my mistake, Im still surprised the titan has that kind of a performance advantage considering all the talk in here about how close they are. I havent had the chance to play with anything faster than a 770...but maybe a 780 after the holidays. Its funny that my 770 at 1500mhz still cant come close to a normal oc 780 lol


Well, from what i have seen, 780's clock higher than Titans on average, that's why the performance difference isn't that much.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> While I was joking around about my mistake, Im still surprised the titan has that kind of a performance advantage considering all the talk in here about how close they are. I havent had the chance to play with anything faster than a 770...but maybe a 780 after the holidays. Its funny that my 770 at 1500mhz still cant come close to a normal oc 780 lol


The talk about there being almost no difference comes mostly from reviews where custom 780s are compared to reference Titans...

Clock for clock the difference is around 10%


----------



## NateST

NateST --- i7 2600k @ 4.8ghz --- GTX 780 Classified 1424/2002 --- fps 88.5 --- score 3702

http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00023_zps247e91ac.png.html


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> What? 1100 mhz ----> 1.375v?????


just for comparison, the Reference 290x has 6 Phase, the 780 Classified 14 and the 780 Lightning 19 so ofc its gonna clock no where near what it should.

lets wait for the 290x lightning and hope msi uses samsung ram this time around, now that would be a monster with that bus width.


----------



## Azazil1190

Azazil1190 --- i7 3960X @ 5.0ghz --- gtx titan 1356/3844 --- fps 90.8 --- score 3800
So hard the frames comes up

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/s6xw.png/


----------



## mxthunder

updated!
First R9 290X scores on the board!


----------



## Rbby258

I think his 290x is throttling hard due to the 1.4v


----------



## sndstream

i7 3770k @ 5ghz / 7990 x 2 / core 1065 / mem 1747 / *Ave. 149.1 / score 6237*


----------



## sndstream

i7 3770 @ 5.1ghz / 7990 x 2 / core 1065 / mem 1747 / *Ave. 150.5 / Score 6299*



2500k to 3770k made a diff. Now to move to some faster ram. Im using Corsair Doms 1866. Wont be switching mobo so I can only hope to get a run at 5.2+ghz and faster ram vs having a super powered mobo. This is in an s5 Caselabs matx rig so a full sized mobo is not in the picture for this build. Pretty happy though....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> i7 3770 @ 5.1ghz / core 1065 / mem 1747 / *Ave. 150.5 / Score 6299*
> 
> 
> 
> 2500k to 3770k made a diff. Now to move to some faster ram. Im using Corsair Doms 1866. Wont be switching mobo so I can only hope to get a run at 5.2+ghz and faster ram vs having a super powered mobo. This is in an s5 Caselabs matx rig so a full sized mobo is not in the picture for this build. Pretty happy though....


...great run ! 2600 > 3770k certainly helps via IMC, and getting the fastest memory you can on top will give you a boost again...both other users and myself have seen up to 2fps extra with going to fast memory...going from DDR3 2400 to DDR3 2666 (SB-E / X79) still gave an extra boost, but if you can get from 1866 to 2333 or 2400 would provide most of the gain...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice score! The 7990 is definitely the best dual GPU card ever made IMO (at least since they sorted out the frame pacing issues). Can't wait to see what Nvidia does with dual GK110's...


----------



## Chronic1

Thats one 7990?? Holy crap!

edit: Nevermind. Saw the previous post and it says 7990x2. Still an awesome score though.


----------



## Eggy88

Hmm, ever since i swapped graphic card and added a block i can't get a decent score.

I had a 780 Classy with Elpida memory, that clocked @ 1411 / 1670 on air gave me ~ 78 FPS

Now i swapped to another 780 Classy, but this has Samsung memory and added a waterblock. It benches 3dMark 11 / Firestrike @ 1437 / 1920 but won't give anything above ~55 fps in Valley. Tried lowering the clocks to 1411 / 1850 to see if it could be unstable clocks that did it, but still getting mid 50's.

Gpu-z reports 98-100% Gpu load, but only 85% PT, (usually sits @ 110% in 3dMark 11 / Firestrike.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Hmm, ever since i swapped graphic card and added a block i can't get a decent score.
> 
> I had a 780 Classy with Elpida memory, that clocked @ 1411 / 1670 on air gave me ~ 78 FPS
> 
> Now i swapped to another 780 Classy, but this has Samsung memory and added a waterblock. It benches 3dMark 11 / Firestrike @ 1437 / 1920 but won't give anything above ~55 fps in Valley. Tried lowering the clocks to 1411 / 1850 to see if it could be unstable clocks that did it, but still getting mid 50's.
> 
> Gpu-z reports 98-100% Gpu load, but only 85% PT, (usually sits @ 110% in 3dMark 11 / Firestrike.


run valley at stock and see what fps you are getting, sounds like you had a clock crash mid run, you might have to restart your comp when that happens.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> run valley at stock and see what fps you are getting, sounds like you had a clock crash mid run, you might have to restart your comp when that happens.


Looks that way, stock gave mid 60's

Strange, on air Valley was about 40Mhz above 3dmark on the core and 50Mhz on the Memory, now on water it's the other way around. Clocks that pass 3dMark with ease crashes in Valley.

Now starting to work my way slowly up.


----------



## Eggy88

Managed a 85.3 avg Fps with 1437 / 1872, but that's as high as i can go.

Strange that i'm able to run 3DMark 11 / Firestrike with 60-80Mhz more on the memory now, but it was the other way around with the aircooled Elpida card. Could it have something to do that the VRMS for the Memory is not cooled by the block, but with the stock heatsink it was cooling them? (The stock cooler has thermal pads on the Mem VRMS) Might help to put some heatsinks on them..


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Managed a 85.3 avg Fps with 1437 / 1872, but that's as high as i can go.
> 
> Strange that i'm able to run 3DMark 11 / Firestrike with 60-80Mhz more on the memory now, but it was the other way around with the aircooled Elpida card. Could it have something to do that the VRMS for the Memory is not cooled by the block, but with the stock heatsink it was cooling them? (The stock cooler has thermal pads on the Mem VRMS) Might help to put some heatsinks on them..


85-90 sounds right that's what I'm getting and other people with the same clocks


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Please update my ranking #613 for the following hardware update.

xtreemeNoob --- i5 4670k @ 4.4ghz --- HD 7950 , core 1000 / mem 1250 / Ave. 39.7 / score 1659


----------



## F4ze0ne

Updated bench with higher clocks.

*F4ze0ne --- i5 2500K @ 4.5Ghz --- Crossfire 7950, 1070 / 1500 --- 86.0 --- 3599*


----------



## NateST

http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00026_zps48ffe15a.png.html

NateST - 2600k @ 4.8ghz - GTX 780 Classy -1437/2010 - 3733 | On air


----------



## pharma57

Excellent run and score NateST!


----------



## wholeeo

Wish I could get those kind of clocks on my memory.


----------



## Hits9Nine

First run with my GTX 770's


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> First run with my GTX 770's


missing the data line

otherwise all updated


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - 3570k @ 5.2ghz - - .ref GTX 780 - - 1427/ 3675 - - AVG FPS: 87.3


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - 3570k @ 5.2ghz - - .ref GTX 780 - - 1427/ 3675 - - AVG FPS: 87.3










, and nice temps !


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and nice temps !


it was cold last night 10°c


----------



## NateST

Not doggin on the 770s I guess call me impressed with the 780s, at least in Valley. High 1300s 780s matching 1300+ 770s in SLI.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Not doggin on the 770s I guess call me impressed with the 780s, at least in Valley. High 1300s 780s matching 1300+ 770s in SLI.


bottleneck maybe?









X3 7990 in Crossfire with 8320 CPU get the same graphics score as my 770 in SLI with 3770k... Yeah, definitely bottleneck lvl 100









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7189493


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> bottleneck maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X3 7990 in Crossfire with 8320 CPU get the same graphics score as my 770 in SLI with 3770k... Yeah, definitely bottleneck lvl 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7189493


Possible, I was specifying Valley, not 3dmark however.


----------



## marc0053

Updated score marc0053 I7 3930k @ 4.9ghz GTX Titan 1386/3704 FPS=89.3, score=3735


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Not doggin on the 770s I guess call me impressed with the 780s, at least in Valley. High 1300s 780s matching 1300+ 770s in SLI.


That's because the guy did not overclock the 770's i have 4K with Sli 760's


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Possible, I was specifying Valley, not 3dmark however.


I know, lol, I'm just showing you what that CPU he has can do to a multi GPU config. I get 108.2 FPS with my 770's OC, and that's 26.1% faster than his setup


----------



## Hits9Nine

Hits9Nine, FX 8320 @ 4.8ghz --- GTX 770 sli , core 1193 / mem 7444 / Ave. 86.6 / score 3625


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I know, lol, I'm just showing you what that CPU he has can do to a multi GPU config. I get 108.2 FPS with my 770's OC, and that's 26.1% faster than his setup


Looks like they weren't over clocked, CPU on Valley and Heaven make very miniscule difference.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Looks like they weren't over clocked, CPU on Valley and Heaven make very miniscule difference.


not in sli from 4ghz to 5ghz i gained almost 10 fps in heaven and valley

670 sli cpu @ 4 ghz


670sli cpu @ 5ghz


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Looks like they weren't over clocked, CPU on Valley and Heaven make very miniscule difference.


LMAO, not sure if serious







... Look at lilchronic's post


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LMAO, not sure if serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Look at lilchronic's post


Totally seriously, apparently single card setups take very very little hit. There was like a 2 fps difference between a stock 3570k and a 4.5 4770k.


----------



## mxthunder

my 580's in SLI see almost no gain going from 4.7 to 5.1 ghz


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Totally seriously, apparently single card setups take very very little hit. There was like a 2 fps difference between a stock 3570k and a 4.5 4770k.


At least now you know SLI works differently from Single Card, and needs more CPU power.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> At least now you know SLI works differently from Single Card, and needs more CPU power.


That would be avery interesting find. Is this only for this one particular bench? How does heaven 4.0 score?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> That would be avery interesting find. Is this only for this one particular bench? How does heaven 4.0 score?


It should be similar, even on games too. Higher CPU clock speeds increase scaling performance in SLI (from what i've noticed)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not seeing very much 290/290X action in this thread are we?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not seeing very much 290/290X action in this thread are we?


There's not much action to put up on them







. Hopefully there would be at some point


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There's not much action to put up on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully there would be at some point


Hey maaate whatchya been a doin ? A bit of stirring eh ?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey maaate whatchya been a doin ? A bit of stirring eh ?


Just a new bench-off thread, and a few posts here and there







.


----------



## Modzy

Modzy --- i5 2500K / 4.7Ghz --- GTX 760 SLI, 1377 / 7326 --- 84.6 --- 3539


----------



## gtxtitan

2x ASUS GTX Titan / 2 x Intel XEON E5-2640v2 2Ghz

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS: 53.7
Score: 2248
Min FPS: 17.5
Max FPS: 108.9

System
Platform:Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2640 v2 @ 2.00GHz (2007MHz) x16
GPU model: NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN 9.18.13.3165/NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan 9.18.13.1393 (4095MB) x1

Settings
Renderirect3D11
Mode: 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset Extreme HD
Powered by UNIGINE Engine

Any ideas on why i get so poor performance?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There's not much action to put up on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully there would be at some point


Checked in here to see some numbers too, hopefully some 1200+ core water ones of the 290x. Is the card not doing well in this benchmark?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Checked in here to see some numbers too, hopefully some 1200+ core water ones of the 290x. Is the card not doing well in this benchmark?


yeah they dont do that great with unigine.....
have you seen this thread yet
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread/0_50


----------



## wholeeo

What I don't get is that 7970's were pretty good at this benchmark pretty much neck and neck or even beating out the 680/770s. The 7990's are monsters at it. Now with the R290s its no longer a good benchmark for GCN?

In all seriousness someone educate me why this is so.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What I don't get is that 7970's were pretty good at this benchmark pretty much neck and neck or even beating out the 680/770s. The 7990's are monsters at it. Now with the R290s its no longer a good benchmark for GCN?
> 
> In all seriousness someone educate me why this is so.


I guess they just need time, because 7970's Under water are matching and even surpassing stock 290X in Valley.


----------



## mxthunder

Updated, just in time for the 780Ti release!!!


----------



## Kyle1519

'New Entry'

Kyle1519 --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- EVGA GTX 780, 1090 / 2304 / 1750 --- 78.7 FPS --- 3292 Score


----------



## charliew

Charliew --- 4770k / 4.5ghz --- GTX 780 x 2 1228mhz / 2304 / 1710mhz --- 129.3 fps --- 5441pts


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- 3770K / 5.0 GHZ --- GTX 780 SLI, 1417 / 1882 --- 145.9 --- 6102


----------



## criminal

Excited about the incoming scores of 780Ti's.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What I don't get is that 7970's were pretty good at this benchmark pretty much neck and neck or even beating out the 680/770s. The 7990's are monsters at it. Now with the R290s its no longer a good benchmark for GCN?
> 
> In all seriousness someone educate me why this is so.


Well first of all r290/290x are not supported by overclocking softwares yet like Afterburner, they also don't have memory voltage control as of yet.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Well first of all r290/290x are not supported by overclocking softwares yet like Afterburner, they also don't have memory voltage control as of yet.


you can adjust the voltage with a bios flash


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Well first of all r290/290x are not supported by overclocking softwares yet like Afterburner, they also don't have memory voltage control as of yet.


So am I right to assume what current'y is being used in the GK110 vs Hawaii thread isn't up to par with MSI's Afterburner? Believe people are using the Asus software and bios flashing.

This new quoted notifications are great, hopefully it's added on-site soon.


----------



## Jodiuh

My monitor's only 1680x1050.


----------



## mxthunder

same here. we should see them break 100fps I would imagine.
Quote:


> My monitor's only 1680x1050. frown.gif


I actually bought a 1080p monitor just so I could run valley and heaven at the OCN presets.


----------



## szeged

okay my first run of valley with the 780ti

szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1158/3800 --- fps 82.8 --- score 3464



just getting started


----------



## szeged

szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1300/3850 ---fps 85.9 --- score 3595



still pushin







90 fps by tonight?

still on air cooling.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1300/3850 ---fps 85.9 --- score 3595
> 
> 
> 
> still pushin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 fps by tonight?
> 
> still on air cooling.


The night is dark and full of terrors,


----------



## szeged

something seems off, at 1300/3850 on the 780ti im getting 85.9 fps, but my titan at 1300/3800 was getting 88.2

throttling because of air? or what?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> something seems off, at 1300/3850 on the 780ti im getting 85.9 fps, but my titan at 1300/3800 was getting 88.2
> 
> throttling because of air? or what?


If you haven't done so already try reinstalling the drivers with no bloat. No audio, no physx, no gfe, etc.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> something seems off, at 1300/3850 on the 780ti im getting 85.9 fps, but my titan at 1300/3800 was getting 88.2
> 
> throttling because of air? or what?


It's the bios. gotta wait for someone to mod a good one.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's the bios. gotta wait for someone to mod a good one.


im on skynet bios, 200% power target etc etc :x


----------



## Jpmboy

WC R290x @1145/1418 not for entry... and not very impressive.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> WC R290x @1145/1418 not for entry... and not very impressive.


Where are your Titans mate ?
Pleas pleas don't tell me you sell them for a crappy 290x


----------



## JebusChytrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> WC R290x @1145/1418 not for entry... and not very impressive.


Those cards still run hot as hell even under water


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Where are your Titans mate ?
> Pleas pleas don't tell me you sell them for a crappy 290x


Resting comfortably while i dance with another chic (who's looking ugly close up !







)



(r290x watercooled)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> Those cards still run hot as hell even under water


LOL - Valley has no clue how to read teh temp channel. I'm starting to think Valley and R290x don't get along well.
Firestrike is not that bad, but this 290x has yet to match my single titan score, or CFX 7970's. But - it's completely stock (bios and mV cap)

Remember, until Zwardo/Ed/Skyn3t paged the titan VRM's they were limited also...


----------



## JebusChytrus

JebusChytrus --- i5 3570K @ 4.5Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 780 (reference) ; 1241 / 1811 ---- 76.3 FPS ---- 3194 Score

Running on stock bios and air. Still i have no idea what clocks im really running at beacuse this gpu boost is confusing.


----------



## Luck100

Luck100 --- i7 3770k @ 4.4GHz --- EVGA GTX 670 FTW @ 1185/1702 + Zotac GTX 670 @ 1113/1627 --- 88.1 FPS --- 3685 Score


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> JebusChytrus --- i5 3570K @ 4.5Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 780 (reference) ; 1241 / 1811 ---- 76.3 FPS ---- 3194 Score
> 
> Running on stock bios and air. Still i have no idea what clocks im really running at beacuse this gpu boost is confusing.


It's the max value in the GPU core clock meter in GPU-Z. Looks like you're hitting 1241 MHz core and 1811 MHz memory with dynamic boost.


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- 3770K / 5.0 GHZ --- GTX 780 SLI, 1429 / 1880 --- 146.6 --- 6132


----------



## smokedawg

smokedawg --- i5 2500k / 4.4Ghz --- Powercolor 290x, 1100 / 1330 --- 66.8 FPS --- 2793 Score


@1440p:
smokedawg --- i5 2500k / 4.4Ghz --- Powercolor 290x, 1100 / 1330 --- 42.2 FPS --- 1765 Score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> smokedawg --- i5 2500k / 4.4Ghz --- Powercolor 290x, 1100 / 1330 --- 66.8 FPS --- 2793 Score
> 
> 
> @1440p:
> smokedawg --- i5 2500k / 4.4Ghz --- Powercolor 290x, 1100 / 1330 --- 42.2 FPS --- 1765 Score


we need volt control on these r290s!!!!

69fps is pitiful.


----------



## szeged

you got voltage control on the 290x if you use the asus bios







its not like bios flashing is gonna kill the card lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Well first of all r290/290x are not supported by overclocking softwares yet like Afterburner, they also don't have memory voltage control as of yet.


Is this confirmed to happen officially? Or is this something people are working on cracking? I keep reading these comments "once we get mem voltage control" is it normal for AMd products to provide such control?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is this confirmed to happen officially? Or is this something people are working on cracking? I keep reading these comments "once we get mem voltage control" is it normal for AMd products to provide such control?


7970s had volt control


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 7970s had volt control


wish I could get some gk110 mem voltage! Could run 8ghz all day!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wish I could get some gk110 mem voltage! Could run 8ghz all day!


No voltage control on 780Ti yet?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No voltage control on 780Ti yet?


we have it, but were on air still, most of us atleast. I would have instantly put my 780ti on 1.4v and let her fly but my ek block doesnt play nice.

or did you mean for memory? because if so, nope we dont have it.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you got voltage control on the 290x if you use the asus bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not like bios flashing is gonna kill the card lol


Asus bios lets you go up to 1.29v. Sometimes spiking to 1.35v but that doesn't mean anything for a stable overclock. All asus bios results are basically at a max of 1.29v. These cards can take up to 1.45 on water, maybe 1.5 if you have really good cooling. The bios that provides voltage over 1.29v however is quite bad, causing system wide instability.

So in other words, we don't have proper core voltage control or mem voltage.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1300/3850 ---fps 85.9 --- score 3595
> 
> 
> 
> still pushin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 fps by tonight?
> 
> still on air cooling.


Something does look off, scores look similar to my classy at around 1358 or so.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Asus bios lets you go up to 1.29v. Sometimes spiking to 1.35v but that doesn't mean anything for a stable overclock. All asus bios results are basically at a max of 1.29v. These cards can take up to 1.45 on water, maybe 1.5 if you have really good cooling. The bios that provides voltage over 1.29v however is quite bad, causing system wide instability.
> 
> So in other words, we don't have proper core voltage control or mem voltage.


Thanks for clarifying. May be a scary sight to see those beasts at 1.45, especially with near 2x CFX scaling,


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Something does look off, scores look similar to my classy at around 1358 or so.


yeah i dont know whats up, my titan at the same clocks score over 88 fps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No voltage control on 780Ti yet?


I'm talking about separate control for memory voltage. We have core voltage control to the moon (gpu death) but it only does so much for memory.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i dont know whats up, my titan at the same clocks score over 88 fps.


I ran 1358/1943 and came out with 3566, thats with everything open and multi monitors.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I ran 1358/1943 and came out with 3566, thats with everything open and multi monitors.


im gonna reinstall drivers and try it, in every other bench the 780ti has been higher clock for clock than my titan, except valley.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im gonna reinstall drivers and try it, in every other bench the 780ti has been higher clock for clock than my titan, except valley.


Yeah, I expected to have a 200-250 clock disparity between the 780 and the TI perhaps even more.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Yeah, I expected to have a 200-250 clock disparity between the 780 and the TI perhaps even more.


No it is more like 100-150 between
My SC 780 @ 1407 gets 87 FPS


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> No it is more like 100-150 between
> My SC 780 @ 1407 gets 87 FPS


Does this hold true for other benches as well?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Does this hold true for other benches as well?


Don't now mate didn't check and other benchmarks use the CPU
A lot more too so that can Chang the scoring
We need someone with both cards too check it out


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Don't now mate didn't check and other benchmarks use the CPU
> A lot more too so that can Chang the scoring
> We need someone with both cards too check it out


I would just go with the graphics score in 3dmark, that might give a good indication.


----------



## szeged

my score clock for clock in firestrike on gpu score is a lot higher than titan lol, but for some reason valley just hates my 780ti


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay my first run of valley with the 780ti
> 
> szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1158/3800 --- fps 82.8 --- score 3464
> 
> 
> 
> just getting started


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1300/3850 ---fps 85.9 --- score 3595
> 
> 
> 
> still pushin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 fps by tonight?
> 
> still on air cooling.


you first run looked good







. im thinken you mem crashed at the end or something with the second run .... maybe


----------



## szeged

everything seemed 100% fine and stable the entire run which confuses me, no sudden drops in fps at all.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 7970s had volt control


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm talking about separate control for memory voltage. We have core voltage control to the moon (gpu death) but it only does so much for memory.


Depends on the memory controller on the 290s, 7970s all had control for memory voltage, but 7990s with different controls don't.
Could be similar to 780s, the non-reference models have control while reference cards don't, guess we will find out soon enough with Hawaii.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> everything seemed 100% fine and stable the entire run which confuses me, no sudden drops in fps at all.


Maybe run your memory a bit lower and give it another shot.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Depends on the memory controller on the 290s, 7970s all had control for memory voltage, but 7990s with different controls don't.
> Could be similar to 780s, the non-reference models have control while reference cards don't, guess we will find out soon enough with Hawaii.












If 780Ti Lightning or Classified show up with *memory voltage* control I will be forced into buying one for hurps & derps.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 780Ti Lightning or Classified show up with *memory voltage* control I will be forced into buying one for hurps & derps.


There is also the soldering iron, all the things can have voltage control if wanted enough, on reference 780s & titan it is replacing an SMD resistor with a 10k trimmer.

Similar with power limits, splash of solder on the right spot, no more power issue (only down side, warranty is gone just as quick







)


----------



## Kyle1519

'update entry'

Kyle1519 --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- EVGA GTX 780, 1395 / 1750 --- 83.3 FPS --- 3486 Score


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified SLI 1424 MHz/1907 MHz --- FPS: 148.2 --- SCORE: 6201


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified SLI 1424 MHz/1907 MHz --- FPS: 148.2 --- SCORE: 6201


Damn you, I was at your heels this morning








. With that high a memory clock I feel you should be in the 150s though. Either way good stuff,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you got voltage control on the 290x if you use the asus bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not like bios flashing is gonna kill the card lol


Done. 5th place in FS single card (after you !







). will do other benches after a few libations!


----------



## pm1109

Like to update my score for 670's in SLI.

pm1109 --- [email protected] 4.7 GHz --- Gigabyte 670 GTX SLI 1320 MHz / 772MHz MEM --- FPS: 97.9 --- SCORE: 4098

Here is the screenshot



How does it look. So close to the 100fps


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Like to update my score for 670's in SLI.
> 
> Here is the screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> How does it look. So close to the 100fps


can you please put the data line in the post? thx


----------



## mxthunder

all updated.

Glad to see some 780Ti scores incoming!


----------



## szeged

ill have some more scores for you once i figure out why clock for clock valley is lower than my titan =\

got the 780ti at 1330core at 1.212v stable now, gonna run again in a sec.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill have some more scores for you once i figure out why clock for clock valley is lower than my titan =\
> 
> got the 780ti at 1330core at 1.212v stable now, gonna run again in a sec.


Have you tried a clean install of Valley? I have seen some weird things with Valley that was resolved by a clean install.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Have you tried a clean install of Valley? I have seen some weird things with Valley that was resolved by a clean install.


ill try it, also gonna do a clean driver install today, no idea what could be the problem, i might just use this ssd as a bench only drive. atm its cluttered with a bunch of crap.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Updated score
alawadhi3000 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX670, 1280/1775 --- 50.1 --- 2095


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Damn you, I was at your heels this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With that high a memory clock I feel you should be in the 150s though. Either way good stuff,


Thanks








I finally got my GPU's on water cooling last night so it was only a test run. Not sure why my score is not higher as I've done all the tweaks in first post.


----------



## Lukas026

update me please









Lukas026 --- i5 3570k @ 4.6 Ghz @ 1.325v --- GeForce GTX Titan, 1338 / 3779 @ 1.275v --- 85.5 fps --- 3577


----------



## doctakedooty

DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K @ 4.4GHz -- EVGA Geforce GTX 780Ti 1306 core / 7800 mem @ 1.21 volts -- 86.3 FPS --Score 3610
Going to push it farther today when I actually wake up and get things set up to put some nice cold air flowing through it instead of the heat being on at the moment because it was so cold.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my score clock for clock in firestrike on gpu score is a lot higher than titan lol, but for some reason valley just hates my 780ti


It's interesting that another TI's score is relatively the same as yours, also the Titan @ 1338/3779 scored less than a TI @ 1306/3900. Perhaps it just doesn't scale as well as Vallye or perhaps the Titan didn't have tweaks? Looks like some conflicting data.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> It's interesting that another TI's score is relatively the same as yours, also the Titan @ 1338/3779 scored less than a TI @ 1306/3900. Perhaps it just doesn't scale as well as Vallye or perhaps the Titan didn't have tweaks? Looks like some conflicting data.


Valley loves mem oc also more then core fs like core more then mem is what I have come to notice


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R290x --- 1250/1500--- 72.6 -- 3039



(AMD drivers need work - as usual







)

oh - can I have two entries in single card? Two different GPUs.


----------



## oshu

oshu -- i7-950 @ 3.8GHz -- ASUS GTX 480 x2 -- 850 core / 2100 mem @ 1.075 volts

FPS 59.8
Score 2503


----------



## doctakedooty

Though I would update on my score with air for the 780Ti
DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K @ 4.4GHz -- EVGA Geforce GTX 780Ti 1320 core / 7900 mem @ 1.21 volts -- 86.7 FPS --Score 3627

Going to put it under water and see what it can do.


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- i3-3225 / 3.3 Ghz --- Intel HD4000, 1005 / 1600 DDR3(?) --- 2.5 --- 103



Geez, how am I supposed to beat the lowest score of 1.


----------



## Jpmboy

run it on an iPad...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Though I would update on my score with air for the 780Ti
> DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K @ 4.4GHz -- EVGA Geforce GTX 780Ti 1320 core / 7900 mem @ 1.21 volts -- 86.7 FPS --Score 3627
> 
> Going to put it under water and see what it can do.


Are you on Sky's bios?


----------



## Alatar

*Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5318MHz --- GTX Titan, 1428MHz / 1957MHz --- 94.5 --- 3954*



E: oh and for anyone wondering about the wide result window, it's a result of not installing chipset and igpu drivers and having a finnish windows installation...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5318MHz --- GTX Titan, 1428MHz / 1957MHz --- 94.5 --- 3954*
> 
> 
> 
> E: oh and for anyone wondering about the wide result window, it's a result of not installing chipset and igpu drivers and having a finnish windows installation...


On water, nice!

Kinda making my ln2 score bad now though...


----------



## Alatar

Well your LN2 score is a bit old







New drivers might make a difference or something.

Also I'm not that afraid of pushing the card now that I'm probably gonna go for a custom Ti once they come out anyways. Classy most likely unless MSI makes some improvements. Just been busy the past few days, so hoping to get some water benches done with close to 1.4v in the next couple of days.


----------



## pharma57

Fantastic score Alatar!







Really beautiful run - both GPU and memory clocks screaming!









Edit: Just noticed, nice OC on your CPU as well.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Fantastic score Alatar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really beautiful run - both GPU and memory clocks screaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just noticed, nice OC on your CPU as well.


For the CPU it helps to have a single stage setup and a relatively golden 4770K. It's actually quite a quick and dirty OC...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Alatar congrats, almost beat my SLI Score what a massive setup you have


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Though I would update on my score with air for the 780Ti
> DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K @ 4.4GHz -- EVGA Geforce GTX 780Ti 1320 core / 7900 mem @ 1.21 volts -- 86.7 FPS --Score 3627
> 
> Going to put it under water and see what it can do.


Many seem to be clocking quite well at 1.212v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5318MHz --- GTX Titan, 1428MHz / 1957MHz --- 94.5 --- 3954*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: oh and for anyone wondering about the wide result window, it's a result of not installing chipset and igpu drivers and having a finnish windows installation...


Way to make that titan FLY !!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Way to make that titan FLY !!


he sure does make that thing fly....... NVAlatar!


----------



## skupples

Skupples --- i5 3570K / 4.7ghz --- GTX Titan x2, 1267MHz / 1750MHz(7ghz) --- 135.1 --- 5654


----------



## Alatar

*Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5318MHz --- GTX Titan, 1438MHz / 1957MHz --- 95.0 --- 3974*


----------



## lilchronic

trying to catch FTW420? ......... he's probably got a back up run ready to be posted once some one beats em


----------



## Alatar

1.5 more fps in the 95+ range is a lot









don't think I can catch his score really. Just want to give the 780Ti guys a harder time lol, can't have a 780Ti beating my Titan before I get my hands on a classy.


----------



## lilchronic

Classy! oh boy i cant wait for that card...... guna be a nice bday present for myself


----------



## Arm3nian

If only the 600 series had unlocked voltage, I would've got 100+ with my 690 easily.


----------



## pm1109

Please update score
Just beat my personal best of 97.9 fps for my 670s in sli

Here is my new score:

pm1109 --- [email protected] 4.7 GHz --- Gigabyte 670 GTX SLI 1325 MHz Core / 1773MHz Mem --- FPS: 98.1 --- SCORE: 4104



lilchronic-- cant beat your personal best score but I am not far off.


----------



## lilchronic

one of my old 670's was @ 1398/1853Mhz with1.212v
i had those cards screaming


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5318MHz --- GTX Titan, 1438MHz / 1957MHz --- 95.0 --- 3974*


Alatar, are you on sky's v2 bios?


----------



## Arm3nian

We never got the bios working properly for the 690, the max voltage stayed at 1.175, shame really.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> If only the 600 series had unlocked voltage, I would've got 100+ with my 690 easily.


- not that it makes that much difference, but both lilchronic and I had our 2x 670s at well over 100+ FPS

- 780 Ti Classies sound VERY nice - but may be MSI does a 780 TI Lightning w/nice Samsung or Hynix 7GHz (effective) VRAM this time


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> - not that it makes that much difference, but both lilchronic and I had our 2x 670s at well over 100+ FPS
> 
> - 780 Ti Classies sound VERY nice - but may be MSI does a 780 TI Lightning w/nice Samsung or Hynix 7GHz (effective) VRAM this time


Yeah you 670/680 bastards got the 1.212 working. We tried, but only got the power target up to 150%. There were so many mods claiming to work on the 690 but none of them did. There was one I remember that killed cards lol.

Did your cards have samsung, I know mine does. Too bad it's sitting here with a portion of one of the die's missing.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Yeah you 670/680 bastards got the 1.212 working. We tried, but only got the power target up to 150%. There were so many mods claiming to work on the 690 but none of them did. There was one I remember that killed cards lol.


...on the Asus DC ii versions, I got 1.225 working (they had an undocumented extra bit one could enable)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...on the Asus DC ii versions, I got 1.225 working (they had an undocumented extra bit one could enable)


Well the 690 was all reference. 1.225 sounds nice, but 7000 series could go more, which is why it held basically every wc.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Alatar, are you on sky's v2 bios?


yeah, but with a custom 700W tdp limit.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> yeah, but with a custom 700W tdp limit.


any idea of what you're max power target was while benching


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> any idea of what you're max power target was while benching


peak around 520W averaging at around 460W or so.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> update me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas026 --- i5 3570k @ 4.6 Ghz @ 1.325v --- GeForce GTX Titan, 1338 / 3779 @ 1.275v --- 85.5 fps --- 3577


not sure why, but you already have a score that is higher than that with a single titan...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R290x --- 1250/1500--- 72.6 -- 3039
> 
> 
> 
> (AMD drivers need work - as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> oh - can I have two entries in single card? Two different GPUs.


yes you can have two entries. you already have several for single and dual GPU iirc

All updated guys. Nice work. some of the highest and some of the lowest scores all in one update!


----------



## wholeeo

I had my 690 running 102 without tweaks, I miss that bad boy,


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1.5 more fps in the 95+ range is a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't think I can catch his score really. Just want to give the 780Ti guys a harder time lol, can't have a 780Ti beating my Titan before I get my hands on a classy.


my 780ti is about to break 90fps on air with just llc disabled







its gonna be one hell of a card lol, i cant wait for the classified to drop in a few weeks.

very nice score btw.

do you already have an evbot? mines dead and i cant find a replacement anywhere


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my 780ti is about to break 90fps on air with just llc disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its gonna be one hell of a card lol, i cant wait for the classified to drop in a few weeks.
> 
> very nice score btw.
> 
> do you already have an evbot? mines dead and i cant find a replacement anywhere


no evbot yet... No idea where I can find here either...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> no evbot yet... No idea where I can find here either...


ive been searching day and night looking for a new or used one anywhere in the states, no luck. i may have to take a trip over to evga HQ and rummage through the trash and see if one got thrown out on accident.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> no evbot yet... No idea where I can find here either...


now i know i did the right move just 2 days a go i found a guy selling his EVbot on Ebay (only one i could fined any way on the web )
got it from him for 30$ all new and i dont even have a Classy
but i know im geting a 780 ti Classy and didnt see any EVbots on the EVGA site so didnt want to chanse not haveing a EVbot whan i get my Classys


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> no evbot yet... No idea where I can find here either...


evga


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> evga


doesnt sell them anymore


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> evga


doesn't sell them anymore, doesn't sell directly to the EU and none of the official retailers have them.

And ebay doesnt show any evbots either.


----------



## CallsignVega

Alatar I take it that 4770K @ 5.3 is under LN2? What kind of voltage?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> doesn't sell them anymore, doesn't sell directly to the EU and none of the official retailers have them.
> 
> And ebay doesnt show any evbots either.


\

didnt i just say i got the last EVbot that was on Ebay


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Alatar I take it that 4770K @ 5.3 is under LN2? What kind of voltage?


@5.3ghz, that would be phase.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Alatar I take it that 4770K @ 5.3 is under LN2? What kind of voltage?


phase ~-46C evap at load, 1.31v.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Updated score
alawadhi3000 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX670, 1346/1775 --- 51.5 --- 2154


----------



## STRATUSRT02

STRATURT02---FX-8350/4.5ghz---MSI R7970, 1240mhz/1625mhz---53.0fps---Score: 2218


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are you on Sky's bios?


Yea that was sky bios should have my second ti tomorrow see what 2 will do then going to compare my 2 to 2 classifieds.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea that was sky bios should have my second ti tomorrow see what 2 will do then going to compare my 2 to 2 classifieds.


Thank you for the conformation. +1!

(this squashes any rumor that may be brewing about valley miss reading your core clock due to boost)


----------



## lilchronic

For those interested









3570k @ 4ghz - GTX 780 @ 1202/1752Mhz


3570k @ 5ghz - GTX 780 @1202/1752Mhz


major minimum FPS gain,
but average and max FPS didnt change much


----------



## doctakedooty

Thought I would post this here to show maybe someone debating between the Classified and 780Ti the performance difference. Don't have to much time to run test but I will have another Classified here tomorrow maybe it OC's better for mem and will have another 780Ti so will run some sli test comparing the two and some more single test but here are some quick runs I knew I had stable on both.

780 Classified Stock Sky Bios



780Ti Stock Sky Bios



780 Classified OC using same voltage as the 780Ti 1.21v



780Ti OC using 1.21v with Sky bios also


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Don't you guys reckon that when EVGA releases the 780Ti Classy that they will release some more EVbots?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Don't you guys reckon that when EVGA releases the 780Ti Classy that they will release some more EVbots?


Evga-jacob has posted that they are discontinued at this time, so at the moment they have no plans to bring in any more evbots.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Don't you guys reckon that when EVGA releases the 780Ti Classy that they will release some more EVbots?


Jacob said they were not selling enough to support the cost thats why they discontinued them. They said if the demand raises enough then they would look into reselling them. Question is with them not selling the EVbots anymore will the 780Ti have a EVBot port?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Jacob said they were not selling enough to support the cost thats why they discontinued them. They said if the demand raises enough then they would look into reselling them. Question is with them not selling the EVbots anymore *will the 780Ti have a EVBot port?*


Shows the port for the EVBot on this pic:


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thought I would post this here to show maybe someone debating between the Classified and 780Ti the performance difference. Don't have to much time to run test but I will have another Classified here tomorrow maybe it OC's better for mem and will have another 780Ti so will run some sli test comparing the two and some more single test but here are some quick runs I knew I had stable on both.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 780 Classified Stock Sky Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 780Ti Stock Sky Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 780 Classified OC using same voltage as the 780Ti 1.21v
> 
> 
> 
> 780Ti OC using 1.21v with Sky bios also


...with electronics, got to love 'comparative analysis'

...good info







...amazed at that jump from your test#3 to #4

*@lilchronic* ...interesting comparison as well, though per before (w/your SLI 670s, as well as my NVidia and AMDs), the more GPUs you run, the more likely CPU bottle-necking and thus CPU & mem speed become an issue...IMO, the sweet-spot is somewhere between 2 and 3 GPUs, depending to some extent on the GPU architecture of course...

...thinking of adding 2x 780 Ti Classsies or 780 Ti Lightnings









*EDIT* - just saw this 780 Ti linked via OCN front story...now that's a power VRM section even Alatar and FtW would love











source http://www.chiploco.com/colorful-geforce-gtx-780-ti-igame-30419/


----------



## iPDrop

iPDrop --- i7-4930k / 4.7GHz --- R9 290 Crossfire 1085MHz / 2560 / 5288MHz -- 109.1 --- 4564


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Need to OC them 290's more man! I wanna see them tearing it up!


----------



## iPDrop

It crashed at 1200 but I still havent touched the voltage


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ah, yeah, you'll nee voltage to really test them out. I would imagine AB support should be coming soon...


----------



## iPDrop

What do you think is the max voltage I should put on these cards?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hard to say being a new chip but I remember my 7970's doing just fine with 1381mV. I'd guess 1.3V should be safe enough but I don't know how to get voltage control with the 290. Something about the Asus bios I've read...


----------



## iPDrop

I just overclocked the cards to 1154MHz / 6GHz @ 1.3V But I got less of a score than before, but I think i know why. My first card is running at 80% fan which is what I set in GPU tweak but the 2nd card seems like its going much slower fan and the temperature is causing the card to throttle. Card 1 @ 80% fan highest was 80c. Card 2 @ much slower fan was at 94c and throttling down to 947MHz... I've never used GPU Tweak before is this just a bug or something ?



Edit: I simply enabled voltage tuning in GPU Tweak to change the voltage... is there something else I must do to enable it?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just got my highest ever single card run in:



*Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4747MHz --- EVGA GTX Titan @ 1320MHz / 3761MHz --- 87.6FPS*


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just got my highest ever single card run in:
> 
> 
> 
> *Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4747MHz --- EVGA GTX Titan @ 1320MHz / 3761MHz --- 87.6FPS*


can you get that memory up any higher?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just got my highest ever single card run in:
> 
> 
> 
> *Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4747MHz --- EVGA GTX Titan @ 1320MHz / 3761MHz --- 87.6FPS*


Needs MOAR VOLTAGE.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's all she's got Captain! Might be able to push memory slightly but I'm not comfortable going over 1.3V on the core...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Needs MOAR VOLTAGE.


And a higher memory frequency.

Valley is really tough to figure out, the relatively small increase you get going from 7970 to 290X would imply that valley is extremely shader intensive but on the other hand GK110 cards see pretty big improvements from bumps to vram frequencies.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I actually thought 3761MHz was pretty decent on the memory clock...


----------



## szeged

i guess it is really, but after all my recent cards, i consider anything under 3900 low, personally









you should also try 1.35v imo, the EK shorties blocks are great for it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here is my air cooled Titan that I got tonight,

*3970x @4.9GHz -GTX TITAN @1306/1927 -88.0FPS:
*



Just need a shortie EK block now...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here is my air cooled Titan that I got tonight,
> 
> *3970x @4.9GHz -GTX TITAN @1306/1927 -88.0FPS:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Just need a shortie EK block now...


...some mighty fine VRAM clocks...how are you cooling the VRAM (fans ?)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Window open and house fan. Have no choice LoL.









Had a couple shut downs trying to bench, going to need a bigger psu.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Window open and house fan. Have no choice LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a couple shut downs trying to bench, going to need a bigger psu.


...yeah, was wondering why you 'only' ran 4900 on the CPU... btw, fooling around w/a 4960X...not enough time yet to really explore it fully, but at 4833 / strap166 / DDR3 2666 'tight', it's about as fast as the SB-E at 5.125 / strap125 / 2666 in Valley already...also, the Ivy-E really does use significantly less power


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, was wondering why you 'only' ran 4900 on the CPU... btw, fooling around w/a 4960X...not enough time yet to really explore it fully, but at 4833 / strap166 / DDR3 2666 'tight', it's about as fast as the SB-E at 5.125 / strap125 / 2666 in Valley already...also, the Ivy-E really does use significantly less power


Yes, I seen you around with that new cpu. Looking pretty good so far!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, I seen you around with that new cpu. Looking pretty good so far!


Tx...I'm happy with it (validated 5GHz, good IMC etc), but they are *MUCH* more sensitive to both heat and in 'setup' than either SB-E or Ivy...VCCSA and VTT are the usual suspects...seems to operate in a much more narrow 'sweet-spot' than its parents (SB-E + Ivy = Ivy-E ?)


----------



## vagenrider

vagenrider---5ghz----Gtx 590 Quad Sli 702 / 855----116,1----4858


----------



## Alatar

590s still going strong!









loved my card back in the day.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 590s still going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loved my card back in the day.


yes....!! good old dogs!


----------



## Akula

Titan on Air









*Akula - 2600k @ 4.6Ghz - GTX Titan @ 1356/1927 - 88.6FPS - 3707 Score*


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> vagenrider---5ghz----Gtx 590 Quad Sli 702 / 855----116,1----4858


When the hell did dual 590's become that powerful? I'm shocked


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> vagenrider---5ghz----Gtx 590 Quad Sli 702 / 855----116,1----4858


Damn son, puttin' my two r9 290's to shame!


----------



## Kyle1519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> When the hell did dual 590's become that powerful? I'm shocked


It says "quad" and also the picture has "x4" honest mistake


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyle1519*
> 
> It says "quad" and also the picture has "x4" honest mistake


You can't sli more then 4 gpus. He's running quad sli with two 590s


----------



## iPDrop

So is nvidia still selling titans at $1k?


----------



## szeged

probably, why?


----------



## doctakedooty

So had a quick run at 780Ti Sli will get higher tomorrow when I don't have to rush to work but here is my score atm
DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K 4.7Ghz - Evga GTX780Ti Sli 1278 core and 8000 mem second card 1245 core and 8000 mem -- 143.3 fps -- Score 5996


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I guess Nvidia is totally writing off Titan as a gaming video card now and is marketing it as a "cheap" Quadro card...


----------



## szeged

thats basically what is was in the firstplace lol







it just happened to be really amazing at gaming.

wont be hard to find titans for sub $750 now on marketplaces etc.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats basically what is was in the firstplace lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just happened to be really amazing at gaming.
> 
> wont be hard to find titans for sub $750 now on marketplaces etc.


Quite a few for 600+ on ebay


----------



## Kyle1519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You can't sli more then 4 gpus. He's running quad sli with two 590s


You're right, learn something new everyday. Never had any dual GPU cards myself so I didn't know they were considered 2 cards by benchmarks and considered quad sli.

Thanks for the info


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I guess Nvidia is totally writing off Titan as a gaming video card now and is marketing it as a "cheap" Quadro card...


zomg this must mean they will drop it from the update pathing!!! /endtroll

sorry, I had to... Iv'e been reading this in allot of other forums recently "nvidia hasn't pushed a driver update for titan since 314.xx & blah blah" makes me giggle.

good news is, tons of number cruncher's can now pick them up for 600-800 on ebay!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.18GHz -- GTX TITAN @1345MHz /1927MHz -- 3766 -- 90.0FPS:


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - i5 3570k @ 5.2 ghz - GTX 780 .ref @ 1450Mhz / 1865Mhz - 3699 - FPS 88.4

1.426v


----------



## Alatar

Voltage?

(what the slider in AB is showing and what the monitoring software is showing)


----------



## [CyGnus]

lilchronic nice score


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> lilchronic nice score


thanks









its still got more left in her .... i think i might be able to get 1500Mhz with 1.45v








another night though









@ alatar edited op


----------



## mxthunder

All updated.

Including sorted by GPU type tab.


----------



## evo161

None bios mode Core 1120/ Mem 7108 @Asus DCU 2 GTX 670 4GB SLI
İ7 [email protected]


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - i5 3570k @ 5.2 ghz - GTX 780 .ref @ 1450Mhz / 1865Mhz - 3699 - FPS 88.4
> 
> 1.426v


Pushing that reference card hard! Nice score


----------



## criminal

Dang... all the way down to #51.







I hope my replacement Classy has better ram than my current one so I can at least move back into the top 30!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Dang... all the way down to #51.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my replacement Classy has better ram than my current one so I can at least move back into the top 30!


you gonna grab a 780ti classy?


----------



## Mydog

Am I allowed to have a sub in the single category to?

Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified 1505 MHz/1906 MHz --- FPS: 90.3 --- SCORE: 3777



Bios: Skyn3t rev 2
Vcore: 1.45v
Vmem: 1.7
Pex: 1.178

Max load temp 34 C


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Am I allowed to have a sub in the single category to?
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified 1505 MHz/1906 MHz --- FPS: 90.3 --- SCORE: 3777
> 
> 
> 
> Bios: Skyn3t rev 2
> Vcore: 1.45v
> Vmem: 1.7
> Pex: 1.178
> 
> Max load temp 34 C


Mother of God... Nice water run


----------



## lilchronic

something aint right here


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1371MHZ / 1902MHz -- 3827 -- 91.5FPS:*





I want to go further, but I don't want to pop a VRM!


----------



## Jpmboy

still working on this r290. have not yet applied the LLC hack...
... representing the r290x - and not doing a good job of it.









jpmboy -- [email protected] --- R290x --- 1265/1575 -- 73.4 -- 3073



still very poor drivers I suspect.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> something aint right here


I am sorry. I must have forgot to move the entry. I will correct soon. Thank you for pointing this out to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Am I allowed to have a sub in the single category to?
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified 1505 MHz/1906 MHz --- FPS: 90.3 --- SCORE: 3777
> 
> 
> 
> Bios: Skyn3t rev 2
> Vcore: 1.45v
> Vmem: 1.7
> Pex: 1.178
> 
> Max load temp 34 C


yes, multiple setups per person are allowed now. I have updated the rules in the OP.


----------



## Jpmboy

update:

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- R290x -- 1256/1600 -- 75.8 --- 3173



still only 1.28V. ( i think i can get to 1.35V!)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you gonna grab a 780ti classy?


Doubtful. Wife lost her job and we still have our kid in daycare so she can go to interviews. Money is a little tight right now and we have Christmas coming up. Probably hold what I got until Maxwell.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That sucks man. I know how you feel though, money's a bit tight around here too with property taxes due...


----------



## szeged

well that sucks


----------



## Yungbenny911

The tripple monitor area is messed up, the scores are not arranged according to FPS/Score. You should look into it OP


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The tripple monitor area is messed up, the scores are not arranged according to FPS/Score. You should look into it OP


god dam. i dont know what the hell is wrong with me.
fixed.

thanks.


----------



## redrain

cannot get more better >.<

amd fx 8350 4.6Ghz

Gtx 670 -- 927 cc - 1502 mem - 992 boost


----------



## alawadhi3000

Welcome to OCN.

Overclock that GTX670.


----------



## carlhil2

carlhil2 -- [email protected]/2400 -- Titan @ 1384/1700--86/3600


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That sucks man. I know how you feel though, money's a bit tight around here too with property taxes due...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well that sucks


Yeah, but I guess things could always be worse.


----------



## Mydog

My dog had surgery today so I'm out $5500 tomorrow. Still I've pre-ordered a R4BE, two 780 TI Classy and a 4930K


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> no evbot yet... No idea where I can find here either...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive been searching day and night looking for a new or used one anywhere in the states, no luck. i may have to take a trip over to evga HQ and rummage through the trash and see if one got thrown out on accident.


I've looked trough 95% of all the retailers on the EVGA site and found one that has Evbot in stock.

http://www.4frags.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=9733&name=evga+evbot

I'm in the process of contacting them to sort of a bundle price (even without taxes as they are beeing sent out of the country).
Depending on how many they have in stock i might get a good price on 10+ units. If so I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Alatar

sounds nice


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> sounds nice


Actually not, just got a mail from 4frags
Quote:


> We only can serve 2 units (actually in stock), sorry but it's because we haven't any supplier with units or relation directly with EVGA right now.
> 
> About the shippment and taxes/account, I'll send this email to correct Dept. to ask and tell you how many will cost it ; )


So grab them while you can...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7970 @1380/1880
> 3930k @5GHz


Nice score







. I'm jelly jelly of those temps


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> How often does this thread update?


Very fast, two days max usually.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I've looked trough 95% of all the retailers on the EVGA site and found one that has Evbot in stock.
> 
> http://www.4frags.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=9733&name=evga+evbot
> 
> I'm in the process of contacting them to sort of a bundle price (even without taxes as they are beeing sent out of the country).
> Depending on how many they have in stock i might get a good price on 10+ units. If so I'll let you guys know.


Got an evbot arriving saturday from a user here







$55 shipped, pretty good if you ask me.

hopefully alatar can find one in time


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> 
> 
> 7970 @1380/1880
> 3930k @5GHz


missing the data line.

thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redrain*
> 
> cannot get more better >.<
> 
> amd fx 8350 4.6Ghz
> 
> Gtx 670 -- 927 cc - 1502 mem - 992 boost


please put the data line in the correct format. thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> carlhil2 -- [email protected]/2400 -- Titan @ 1384/1700--86/3600


that is an invalid screenshot. please use the F12 function. thx.


----------



## helmy77

single gpu titan


----------



## paspasero

Can some quickly explain in a nutshell how some people get over 90fps with a gtx 780 while others are only getting 60fps?


----------



## paspasero

So I am bit confused I have just a small overclock on my gtx 780 lightning and I am getting scores around 2900 on Valley. How do I get my scores into the 3500+ where those 90 fps scores are?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> @MXThunder
> Onglar --- I7 3930k/5GHz --- 7970, 1380 / N/A / 1880 --- AVG.61 --- 2554
> 
> Correct?


Yes that's correct, just edit in the screenshot you posted earlier and h e'll update your score after a while


----------



## smokedawg

Update:
Just got done installing my first watercooled loop and used the new afterburner for +100mV which made new clocks without artifacts possible on my card.

smokedawg --- i5 2500k / 4.4Ghz --- 290x, 1200 / 1500 --- 75.3 --- 3152


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1384MHz /1927MHz -- 3877 -- 92.7FPS:*


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1384MHz /1927MHz -- 3877 -- 92.7FPS:*


Excellent run! Looks like your Titan enjoys "stretching it's legs" in water!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

That's air buddy!










Gets cold here in Edmonton...

I sure love this time of year!


----------



## pharma57

Lol ... that must have been some really cold temps and good enough for 3rd place! Keep it up! I have a feeling you've still got alot left.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's air buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets cold here in Edmonton...
> 
> I sure love this time of year!


...congrats on a great run







...and given that we're west of you, we're sending you over some even colder temps on the weekend... ...may be I should go and bench here: http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/the-mountain/web-cams/horstman-hut.aspx


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Lol ... that must have been some really cold temps and good enough for 3rd place! Keep it up! I have a feeling you've still got alot left.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...congrats on a great run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and given that we're west of you, we're sending you over some even colder temps on the weekend... ...may be I should go and bench here: http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/the-mountain/web-cams/horstman-hut.aspx


Thanks guys.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo161*
> 
> None bios mode Core 1120/ Mem 7108 @Asus DCU 2 GTX 670 4GB SLI
> İ7 [email protected]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> single gpu titan


New guys, PLEASE READ THE OP FOR THE SUBMISSION RULES.
There have been many posts that are not setup right for submission.
There are also tweaks in there you can use to get higher scores. Just read it. It gets updated every once in a while with new rules, etc.

Please do not PM me asking to update your scores. I will update when I can update. I have a wife and two kids and pull 50 hour weeks at my job writing code. I spend more time updating this thread than I do benching and gaming on my own rig.









All updated, please let me know if I missed something or made a mistake.


----------



## Blackroush

Blackroush --- i7 4670K @3.5 ---- R9 290 ; 1150/1400 ---- 64.9 FPS ---- 2714


----------



## Akula

*Anyone having similar issues with Valley currently or in the past?*

Roughly at frame 9-12 my Minimum FPS halves, normally dropping to roughly 25 FPS although according to MSI OSD the Core & Memory clocks are still the same.
I can sustain these clocks rather easily up until these frames where for no apparent reason Valley decides to throttle me.
Only recently started getting this error, perhaps a clean install?

Sky 1006 v2 BIOS
1.3v + LLC Disabled
+350 Core / + 800 Memory
Air (Windforce Cooler) - Temps 70-80c


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> *Anyone having similar issues with Valley currently or in the past?*
> 
> Roughly at frame 9-12 my Minimum FPS halves, normally dropping to roughly 25 FPS although according to MSI OSD the Core & Memory clocks are still the same.
> I can sustain these clocks rather easily up until these frames where for no apparent reason Valley decides to throttle me.
> Only recently started getting this error, perhaps a clean install?
> 
> Sky 1006 v2 BIOS
> 1.3v + LLC Disabled
> +350 Core / + 800 Memory
> Air (Windforce Cooler) - Temps 70-80c


Memory needs to be backed off. Try +700.


----------



## Akula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Memory needs to be backed off. Try +700.


Yeah no luck, even testing Valley at stock speeds I'm getting the same issue, in fact now I'm getting the issue at Frame 3.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Check your systems ram too. Is it overclocked at all? Run that stock and see if it helps.


----------



## Akula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Check your systems ram too. Is it overclocked at all? Run that stock and see if it helps.


No luck








I've reset my GPU & CPU/RAM to factory settings and still experiencing the same issue on the same exact frame. (Frame 3)

Hmm


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

WTH is going on?









Maybe you're right, windows reinstall time.


----------



## helmy77

*this what u mean??*




helmy77
i7 3970x 5.1 ghz
asus gtx titan
Sky 1006 v2 BIOS
1.3v + LLC Disabled
+250 Core / +400 Memory
Air (Windforce Cooler) - Temps 70-80c
avg fps : 81
scroe : 3414


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> *this what u mean??*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *


Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score



Fill in your information and it'll be valid.


----------



## helmy77

helmy77
i7 3970x 5.1 ghz
asus gtx titan
Sky 1006 v2 BIOS
1.3v + LLC Disabled
+250 Core / +400 Memory
Air (Windforce Cooler) - Temps 70-80c
avg fps : 81
scroe : 3414


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> helmy77
> i7 3970x 5.1 ghz
> asus gtx titan
> Sky 1006 v2 BIOS
> 1.3v + LLC Disabled
> +250 Core / +400 Memory
> Air (Windforce Cooler) - Temps 70-80c
> avg fps : 81
> scroe : 3414


helmy77 --- i7 3970x / 5.1ghz --- asus gtx titan, 1295 / 3404 --- 81fps --- 3414


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> helmy77 --- i7 3970x / 5.1ghz --- asus gtx titan, 1295 / 3404 --- 81fps --- 3414


thx.....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1384MHz /1927MHz -- 3877 -- 92.7FPS:*


Very nice air run! That is awesome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> No luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've reset my GPU & CPU/RAM to factory settings and still experiencing the same issue on the same exact frame. (Frame 3)
> 
> Hmm


Try uninstalling Valley, deleting all Valley folders and restarting your computer. Then reinstall Valley to an alternate location. That is what I had to do when that happened to me a while back. Fixed the issue for me.


----------



## criminal

*Criminal -- 3820 @4.625GHz -- GTX 780 Classy @1332MHz /1852MHz -- 3447 -- 82.4FPS:*


----------



## sWaY20

*sway20 --- i5 3570k / 4.7ghz --- 780 classy @1410mhz / 3764mhz --- 3585 ---85.7 FPS

*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> *Criminal -- 3820 @4.625GHz -- GTX 780 Classy @1332MHz /1852MHz -- 3447 -- 82.4FPS:*


That's a really nice run considering the conservative clocks on your Classy! Only 100 or so MHz more than my Titan needs for that FPS...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> *Criminal -- 3820 @4.625GHz -- GTX 780 Classy @1332MHz /1852MHz -- 3447 -- 82.4FPS:*


is this your new classy from rma? or are you still on *gulp* elpida


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's a really nice run considering the conservative clocks on your Classy! Only 100 or so MHz more than my Titan needs for that FPS...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> is this your new classy from rma? or are you still on *gulp* elpida


Thanks. It is my new one from RMA. Samsung memory. That run was with Skynet bios and 1.212v. I have not touched it with the Classified controller yet.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Thanks. It is my new one from RMA. Samsung memory. That run was with Skynet bios and 1.212v. I have not touched it with the Classified controller yet.


Looks like it clocks just as well as mine on core, if you're on water then I expect 1500+ easy if you have EVBOT.


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- phenom ii x4 965 / 3.8ghz --- GTX285 @720mhz --- 672 ---16.1 FPS


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- phenom ii x4 965 / 3.8ghz --- GTX280 SLI @ 700mhz / --- 943 ---22.5 FPS


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- phenom ii x4 965 / 3.8ghz --- GTX480 @ 910mhz / --- 1360 ---32.5 FPS


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Amazing just how weak those GTX 280's are these days! I would've guessed they'd be quicker in Valley...


----------



## Arm3nian

I remember everyone wanting those to try and play crysis 1. Today's gpu's eat that unoptimized piece of crap.


----------



## STRATUSRT02

STRATURT02---FX-8350/4.5ghz---MSI R7970, 1240mhz/1625mhz---53.2fps---Score: 2227


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I remember everyone wanting those to try and play crysis 1. Today's gpu's eat that unoptimized piece of crap.


Try again:



Crysis is still a very demanding title even today...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Try again:
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis is still a very demanding title even today...


Try again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> unoptimized


60fps is amazing maxed out at 1440p compared to the fps achieved back in the day.


----------



## criminal

Update:

*Criminal -- 3820 @4.625GHz -- GTX 780 Classy @MHz 1410/1832MHz -- 3564 -- 85.2 FPS:*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Looks like it clocks just as well as mine on core, if you're on water then I expect 1500+ easy if you have EVBOT.


No EVBOT.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Update:
> 
> *Criminal -- 3820 @4.625GHz -- GTX 780 Classy @MHz 1410/1832MHz -- 3564 -- 85.2 FPS:*
> 
> 
> No EVBOT.


Welllll.... I can bench 1463 on air, if you're on water the added stability it seems to bring by keeping temps low, you still might be able to go 1450 no artifacting at 1.35 or so if I'd hazard a guess.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No EVBOT.




arrived today


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> arrived today


Nice.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's air buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets cold here in Edmonton...
> 
> I sure love this time of year!


Did you set up some sort of recirculating chill box using outside air, just open the windows to your room or actually put your computer outside?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My dog had surgery today so I'm out $5500 tomorrow. Still I've pre-ordered a R4BE, two 780 TI Classy and a 4930K


Out, surgery on yourself due to your name, or your actual dog? lol

You already ordered 790Ti classies? Must be a European shop thing. Can't find any pre-orders in the US.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Out, surgery on yourself due to your name, or your actual dog? lol
> 
> You already ordered 790Ti classies? Must be a European shop thing. Can't find any pre-orders in the US.


Not on myself on my actual dog, she's doing fine now but will have to take it easy the next 6 to 8 weeks. She tore a ligament in her left knee, did the same on her right back in February so 2013 has been an expensive dog year.









I've got a standing order at my local shop for the 780 TI Calssified, they usually are quick to get the new hardware like with the 4960X that I got three weeks before NDA broke.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not on myself on my actual dog, she's doing fine now but will have to take it easy the next 6 to 8 weeks. She tore a ligament in her left knee, did the same on her right back in February so 2013 has been an expensive dog year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a standing order at my local shop for the 780 TI Calssified, they usually are quick to get the new hardware like with the 4960X that I got three weeks before NDA broke.


Wow, poor dog. That is a lot f money on vet bills. Have you thought of pet insurance? I know they won't cover the dog now, but maybe for your other and future pets.

How high have you gotten your 4960X? I've been so wanting to go with a RIVE black edition plus a 4960x, but from what I've been reading those things are horrible overclockers and wouldn't end up being any faster than my 3960X.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wow, poor dog. That is a lot f money on vet bills. Have you thought of pet insurance? I know they won't cover the dog now, but maybe for your other and future pets.
> 
> How high have you gotten your 4960X? I've been so wanting to go with a RIVE black edition plus a 4960x, but from what I've been reading those things are horrible overclockers and wouldn't end up being any faster than my 3960X.


I've got insurance on the dog but as she's almost 10 years old they don't cover more than $1500 of the bill








On my R4E on my custom water cooling I've got the best 4960X up to 4.9 GHz on reasonably voltages(below 1.5V), my 3960X does 5.1 GHz on 1.49 vcore.


----------



## Alatar

Unless you're doing LN2 the IB-E chips really are not worth it at all... Might even get a worse overall result if you have an SB-E that goes above 5.2.

Really good memory controller is the best part about IB-E.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Unless you're doing LN2 the IB-E chips really are not worth it at all... Might even get a worse overall result if you have an SB-E that goes above 5.2.
> 
> Really good memory controller is the best part about IB-E.


I'm thinking the same thing. I can get up to 5.3Ghz when it's pretty cold outside, 5.2GHz when it's semi cold, and 5.1Ghz all day long under normal ambient.

And I don't do LN2.

@CallsignVega

My computer tower is right by the window, I just open it up and set a fan towards my tower. Have to get something out of this cold place!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Unless you're doing LN2 the IB-E chips really are not worth it at all... Might even get a worse overall result if you have an SB-E that goes above 5.2.
> 
> Really good memory controller is the best part about IB-E.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm thinking the same thing. I can get up to 5.3Ghz when it's pretty cold outside, 5.2GHz when it's semi cold, and 5.1Ghz all day long under normal ambient.
> 
> And I don't do LN2.
> 
> @CallsignVega
> 
> My computer tower is right by the window, I just open it up and set a fan towards my tower. Have to get something out of this cold place!


...the IB-Es are a bit of a Pandora's box conundrum...














...comparing the 4960X and 3970X (I tested both with the same DDR3 2666 memory), the results always seem to indicate that the IB-E topped out about 200Mhz less (so far) than the SB-E, with otherwise identical setups... as has been mentioned a lot here / elsewhere on the web, upgrading from a 3960/3970X to a 4960X is not really worth it, as much as the faster IMC in IB-E makes up for some of the outright speed loss...in 'Valley' the 4960X @ 4.833GHz / strap166 @ DDR3 2666 results meet or exceed the SB-E @ 5.125 / strap125 @ DDR3 2666.

I have been able to get the 4960X to validate at 5 GHz and run some light benches, but that is with a big water-cooling system and another one of those Canadian November 'windows open' assists. ...have to make a decision soon as to whether the SB-E or Ivy-E will go off for some light commercial duties, with the other one staying to mostly 'play'....still don't know...flip a coin ?









All that said, the best CPU I have is the 3770K Ivy (delidded etc)...IMC-wise, it has hit DDR3 3000 settings and runs reliably at 5.1 GHz at fairly restrained voltages around 1.5v, with a strong water cooling system that keeps it well below 70 C during loads. It's the most 'forgiving' and easiest to set up, though unfortunately I run some apps that need the extra cores/threads oft the hexacores.

In the end, I suspected that a 8c / 16t Haswell-E will be the real upgrade SB-E owners have been looking for..


----------



## Arm3nian

Do you guys get your X editions at a good price? I don't really see the $500 extra over the K. Are they supposed to be binned better?

As for sandy-e to ivy-e it isn't worth it currently.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...the IB-Es are a bit of a Pandora's box conundrum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...comparing the 4960X and 3970X (I tested both with the same DDR3 2666 memory), the results always seem to indicate that the IB-E topped out about 200Mhz less (so far) than the SB-E, with otherwise identical setups... as has been mentioned a lot here / elsewhere on the web, upgrading from a 3960/3970X to a 4960X is not really worth it, as much as the faster IMC in IB-E makes up for some of the outright speed loss...in 'Valley' the 4960X @ 4.833GHz / strap166 @ DDR3 2666 results meet or exceed the SB-E @ 5.125 / strap125 @ DDR3 2666.
> 
> I have been able to get the 4960X to validate at 5 GHz and run some light benches, but that is with a big water-cooling system and another one of those Canadian November 'windows open' assists. ...have to make a decision soon as to whether the SB-E or Ivy-E will go off for some light commercial duties, with the other one staying to mostly 'play'....still don't know...flip a coin ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that said, the best CPU I have is the 3770K Ivy (delidded etc)...IMC-wise, it has hit DDR3 3000 settings and runs reliably at 5.1 GHz at fairly restrained voltages around 1.5v, with a strong water cooling system that keeps it well below 70 C during loads. It's the most 'forgiving' and easiest to set up, though unfortunately I run some apps that need the extra cores/threads oft the hexacores.
> 
> In the end, I suspected that a 8c / 16t Haswell-E will be the real upgrade SB-E owners have been looking for..


may i ask what mem kit you were using with the 3770k ... ive been thinking about getting a new set i want to see if i can get 3000Mhz .








what would you recommend for 150 -200$ price range 2x4 GB kit


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Do you guys get your X editions at a good price? I don't really see the $500 extra over the K. Are they supposed to be binned better?
> 
> As for sandy-e to ivy-e it isn't worth it currently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> may i ask what mem kit you were using with the 3770k ... ive been thinking about getting a new set i want to see if i can get 3000Mhz .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what would you recommend for 150 -200$ price range 2x4 GB kit


...can only speak for myself on that: The hexacores are usually 'X' versions as they eventually end up in commercial apps whereby the extra cache makes a notable difference in our apps; essentially, I use them to mimic / test setups for commercial Xeon apps, such as multi-layered server-side encryption....beyond that, some folks believe that he 'X' are usually binned higher than the 'K', but it's hard to say whether that is actually true.

@lilchronic ....G.Skill TridentX double-sided ( this kit http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=71862&vpn=F3-2666C11D-8GTXD&manufacture=G.Skill ).

The thing is that it also comes down WHEN you buy them, I find it best to pick up a kit that was 'top of the line' (highest possible speed rating at the time) which then sat around a warehouse for a while and even get discounted (like the kits I picked up)...'later' versions of the same kit / SKU may not OC as well as earlier ones if the manufacturer added an even higher-binned offering.


----------



## Jack Mac

Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.20 GHz --- MSI GTX 670 Power Edition, 1202MHz Core (+50) / 3420 Memory Clock (+420) --- AVG. FPS 47.5 --- Score 1989

Could probably push the memory further, but the core is stuck at +50. Thanks 66.2% ASIC quality.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Do you guys get your X editions at a good price? I don't really see the $500 extra over the K. Are they supposed to be binned better?
> 
> As for sandy-e to ivy-e it isn't worth it currently.


I got my x during the 3930k drought of DEC 2011-Feb 2012. I picked mine up from a binner for much cheaper then retail.

A lot of people on here did that actually lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not me. I paid full price for my old 3960X during that time because I wasn't going to wait for the 3930K's to come out to start my build. This time around 4930K's were plentiful so I went in that direction...


----------



## Joa3d43

@mxthunder - these are NOT official submissions, just 'fyi comps








*Comparing* *3970X SB-E* with *4960X IVY-E* in 'Valley'









Per the last few posts above, the SB-E vs Ivy-E comparison is an interesting one, not least as Valley is sensitive to fast system memory, and IVY-E has a 'better' IMC design than SB-E...but overall doesn't quite o-clock as well. The two screenies below show near- *identical results* at FPS 164.4 and are for:- 3970X / strap125 / DDR3 2666 / 5.125GHz & - 4960X / strap166 / DDR3 2666 / 4.833GHz

The GPU settings were identical re voltages, GPU + VRAM clocks...both were taken in the same RIVE mobo w/everything else close to identical...the 4960X used a marginally-later CCC driver version, and during its run, ambient temps were a bit higher ...in both cases, the same 16GB of TridentX DDR3 2666 were used, but with the 4960X, I could go from 'really tight' to 'very, very tight' on the RIVE mobo, using really aggressive ref cycle times etc due to its (even) better IMC. (I left out my personal best of FPS 167.9 as that was at 5.25GHz and also had slightly higher VRAM settings)

Also worth keeping in mind that at a 5 GHz setting for at least some apps / benches, a strap100 (50x100) will be a bit slower than a strap125 (40x125) which itself is a bit slower than strap166 (30x 166.67), for reasons that relate to bus speeds etc Overall, I'm still not any wiser which one (SB-E or IVY-E) is better though there are some sub-zero folks who prefer the IVY-E as it goes better when extreme-cooled w/o many cold-bugs, and presumably lasts longer re (within reason) higher voltages per 'regular' Ivy Tri-gate transistor designs....now, Haswell-E might become much more of a 'decisive' upgrade, depending on its overclockability, temp sensitivities, DDR4 etc.

3970X @ 5.125GHz @ DDR3 2666



4960X @ 4.833GHz @ DDR3 2666


----------



## skupples

I love my double sided 2.4ghz trident kit! They looove to fly, & i'm a total nub when it comes to memory tweaking. Hopefully I can run them @ the stock speeds w/ my 3930k & riv:Be... I have faith!


----------



## Akula

Is anyone able to compare runs with different speed DDR3?
I'm curious of the differences between 1600 & 2133/2400 etc.


----------



## mxthunder

ok guys all updated. let me know if i missed anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I love my double sided 2.4ghz trident kit! They looove to fly, & i'm a total nub when it comes to memory tweaking. Hopefully I can run them @ the stock speeds w/ my 3930k & riv:Be... I have faith!


2400 will be no problem. 2666 has been elusive for me on this mobo... (bios or hardware upgrade??)

I actually find that 2133 is faster in some settings. No idea why.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2400 will be no problem. 2666 has been elusive for me on this mobo... (bios or hardware upgrade??)
> 
> I actually find that 2133 is faster in some settings. No idea why.


...I picked up about 2 - 2.5 FPS going from 32 GB 2333 to 16GB 2666 ...2133 is generally considered the 'sweet spot', though when I got 2666 to work, I certainly did not complain. The key is not only speed (bandwidth) but timings...the tighter the better...becomes a real balancing act between highest speed and tightest timings, so you also need some 'good' RAM sticks and an IMC in the CPU that will play ball...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I picked up about 2 - 2.5 FPS going from 32 GB 2333 to 16GB 2666 ...2133 is generally considered the 'sweet spot', though when I got 2666 to work, I certainly did not complain. The key is not only speed (bandwidth) but timings...the tighter the better...becomes a real balancing act between highest speed and tightest timings, so you also need some 'good' RAM sticks and an IMC in the CPU that will play ball...


absolutely. I picked up those gskill 2666 cl11. 2400 cl10 - easy, 2133 cl9 too. No boot at 2666. Any suggestions? VTT? transceiver slew? "enhanced training" ...?



sorry for the weird pic. 1200P and 4K extension...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> absolutely. I picked up those gskill 2666 cl11. 2400 cl10 - easy, 2133 cl9 too. No boot at 2666. Any suggestions? VTT? transceiver slew? "enhanced training" ...?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the weird pic. 1200P and 4K extension...


...just as a rudimentary test add '1' selectively to each primary timings per SPD...so 11 -13 -13- 35 becomes 12 - 14 -14 - 36, also, take it out of 'mode2' in DRAM timings if you have that option in the BIOS / RAM mode and disable SPI booster et al ...

...if it still doesn't boot, than it is your CPU's IMC...ramping up VTT might also help, but personally, I would keep it below 1.25v...not all SB-Es can run 2400, and only a few 2666...in that case, tighten as much as you can at 2133 / 2333 /2400 to gain speed that way...


----------



## Ricdeau

Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire 1000MHz / 1250MHz -- 118.4 --- 4955


Cards are still stock. My waterblocks shipped out today. Once I get the blocks in we'll see what they can really do!

2560x1440 just for giggles.


-Edit: Tried a few of the tweaks in the initial post. Gained a few points.


----------



## theelviscerator

Retest on my 670s sli daily driver settings...still hanging tough really!

win7 2 year old install ROFLM!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Two 670's is still a pretty beastly setup man!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Two 670's is still a pretty beastly setup man!


^^







2x 7990s / 4960X notwithstanding and the fun game play that brings, my main gamer is a delidded 3770K w/ SLI 670s on 1080p...used to have 4x 670s in there but were just an unnecessary complication, so the 'superfluous' 670s wandered over to some of the other productivity machines which needed a discreet GPU .twin 670s are nice


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x 7990s / 4960X notwithstanding and the fun game play that brings, my main gamer is a delidded 3770K w/ SLI 670s on 1080p...used to have 4x 670s in there but were just an unnecessary complication, so the 'superfluous' 670s wandered over to some of the other productivity machines which needed a discreet GPU .twin 670s are nice


going from 670's sli to a 780 the gameplay is so smooth, not that 670's were laggy / stuttery but u can tell a difference .

dont miss my 670's one bit even thou they were slightly faster, the 780 is just a beast of a card


----------



## FtW 420

Not a submission since I still have a higher score in the ranks, but testing the 780 Lightning with some chilly outdoor air while water cooled boosted the score pretty good

[email protected] 4.9Ghz 780 Lightning at 1515/1951 score 3886 @ 92.9FPS


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not a submission since I still have a higher score in the ranks, but testing the 780 Lightning with some chilly outdoor air while water cooled boosted the score pretty good
> 
> [email protected] 4.9Ghz 780 Lightning at 1515/1951 score 3886 @ 92.9FPS


how much voltage did you use for the core and mem ??


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not a submission since I still have a higher score in the ranks, but testing the 780 Lightning with some chilly outdoor air while water cooled boosted the score pretty good
> 
> [email protected] 4.9Ghz 780 Lightning at 1515/1951 score 3886 @ 92.9FPS


wow NICE - fastest non-Titan single GPU...and it's supposed to get even colder in our neck of the woods tonight... ...hope you got a heating blanket for yourself @ outside


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> wow NICE - fastest non-Titan single GPU...and it's supposed to get even colder in our neck of the woods tonight... ...hope you got a heating blanket for yourself @ outside


Thanks! Hopefully the 3d11 & Firestrike benching goes fairly quickly before the fingers get too numb to operate the mouse & keyboard...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Thanks! Hopefully the 3d11 & Firestrike benching goes fairly quickly before the fingers get too numb to operate the mouse & keyboard...


You're approaching your 10,000th post. Make that post a WR bench


----------



## szeged

Ftw proving the lightning hasn't been cast aside by the classy 100%

Great run man, what volts did you have on the core for it?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ftw proving the lightning hasn't been cast aside by the classy 100%
> 
> Great run man, what volts did you have on the core for it?


It was at 1.45v (+300 in AB), I set a limit for myself there for water cooling, I'll push it harder when I can get it extreme cooled. Hopefully soon!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It was at 1.45v (+300 in AB), I set a limit for myself there for water cooling, I'll push it harder when I can get it extreme cooled. Hopefully soon!


Always showing off...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ftw proving the lightning hasn't been cast aside by the classy 100%
> 
> Great run man, what volts did you have on the core for it?
> 
> 
> 
> It was at 1.45v (+300 in AB), I set a limit for myself there for water cooling, I'll push it harder when I can get it extreme cooled. Hopefully soon!
Click to expand...

Damn now your going to cause me to get hypothermia tonight and probably blow my card up. Thanks a lot. I was just thinking last night how cool it was that I had the highest 780 score in valley. Oh well, congrats on the nice run.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Damn now your going to cause me to get hypothermia tonight and probably blow my card up. Thanks a lot. I was just thinking last night how cool it was that I had the highest 780 score in valley. Oh well, congrats on the nice run.


You're still the highest in the chart, unless ln2 cooling on it can beat the 1500mhz Titan.
Not sure what temps you're getting there, the thermometer outside here was at -2° last night.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It was at 1.45v (+300 in AB), I set a limit for myself there for water cooling, I'll push it harder when I can get it extreme cooled. Hopefully soon!


well that dont make me feel any better about running 1.45v on my .ref card


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Damn now your going to cause me to get hypothermia tonight and probably blow my card up. Thanks a lot. I was just thinking last night how cool it was that I had the highest 780 score in valley. Oh well, congrats on the nice run.
> 
> 
> 
> You're still the highest in the chart, unless ln2 cooling on it can beat the 1500mhz Titan.
> Not sure what temps you're getting there, the thermometer outside here was at -2° last night.
Click to expand...

ya I was just messing around. Congrats on an awesome run. I always knew the lightning had it in it. Wow I can't believe it's that cold already. I think it will be in the 20-30f tonight in new york


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well that dont make me feel any better about running 1.45v on my .ref card


In my case I have better cooling available, so pushing a bit on water to get it up with the top cards, but not going all out when I will beat the scores with extreme cooling anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I was just messing around. Congrats on an awesome run. I always knew the lightning had it in it. Wow I can't believe it's that cold already. I think it will be in the 20-30f tonight in new york


Thanks, you held that top 780 score for a long time, taking this long for a non-classified card to catch up speaks volumes!


----------



## Jack Mac

Got 1 more FPS out of my 670..yay.


----------



## criminal

Criminal -- 3820 @4.625GHz -- GTX 780 Classy @MHz 1410/1865MHz -- 3592 -- 85.9 FPS:


----------



## helmy77

*helmy77---i7-3970x/5.0ghz---Asus GTX TITAN, 1310mhz/36044mhz---85.6fps---Score:3582*


----------



## Akula

What drivers are working best for Valley? I'm running the newest drivers and I'm a little disappointed
Considering swapping for a later driver.


----------



## Tomsom

Is there a thread where I can post my score for people with single GPU? I feel like I'm competing in a place of giants with all the SLIs and Crossfires


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomsom*
> 
> Is there a thread where I can post my score for people with single GPU? I feel like I'm competing in a place of giants with all the SLIs and Crossfires


There are different categories for 1/2/3/4 card set ups, your single card run will be posted to the single card page


----------



## Tomsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> There are different categories for 1/2/3/4 card set ups, your single card run will be posted to the single card page


Ah, yeah you are right, I missed that. Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomsom*
> 
> Ah, yeah you are right, I missed that. Thanks


glad to help, now lets see those scores


----------



## Tomsom

I have yet to OC my CPU and GPU. My goal is to get top 100


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomsom*
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to OC my CPU and GPU. My goal is to get top 100


lol







im guessing once you get your gpu overclocked and if you can get the 4770k to 4.5 or so, your scores will be around the 70s, which is easily top 100









which gpu specifically do you have?


----------



## Tomsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im guessing once you get your gpu overclocked and if you can get the 4770k to 4.5 or so, your scores will be around the 70s, which is easily top 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which gpu specifically do you have?


That will make me happy hehe.

I have the AMD R9 290 (Sapphire) And yes, I am plagued with the black-screen crash









Hoping AMD releases the fix soon.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> *helmy77---i7-3970x/5.0ghz---Asus GTX TITAN, 1310mhz/3604mhz---85.6fps---Score:3582*


What's wrong with that bench...how the ... Titan @same GPU OC and such slow memory is faster with 7.15% less Cuda cores







Only reasonable explanation that makes sense is the memory timings on Ti are much...much loosened

DStealth---i7-3960x/4.8ghz---Palit GTX 780ti, 1310mhz/3790mhz---85.5fps---Score:3578


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> What's wrong with that bench...how the ... Titan @same GPU OC and such slow memory is faster with 7.15% less Cuda cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reasonable explanation that makes sense is the memory timings on Ti are much...much loosened
> 
> DStealth---i7-3960x/4.8ghz---Palit GTX 780ti, 1310mhz/3790mhz---85.5fps---Score:3578


im having the same trouble, 780ti at 1300 core is getting 4 fps less than my titan at 1300 core, both with 3900 memory clocks.


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In my case I have better cooling available, so pushing a bit on water to get it up with the top cards, but not going all out when I will beat the scores with extreme cooling anyway.
> Thanks, you held that top 780 score for a long time, taking this long for a non-classified card to catch up speaks volumes!


hmmm my asus titan can got more than 1.345.... got bsod.. some body c, teell me???


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> wow NICE - fastest non-Titan single GPU...and it's supposed to get even colder in our neck of the woods tonight... ...hope you got a heating blanket for yourself @ outside


Its the 4770k that putting him uptheir... Its been proven that the new gen nets you a couple frames even in valley... But the Classy or lightning 780Ti is going to smoke all of us.


----------



## szeged

is the 4770k really that good in valley? ive been running mine at 4.8 mostly, just picked up a new one that does 5ghz stable 24/7 with 1.29v, and hasnt broken 75c on water, if it makes that much of a difference i might try to push this new one harder for a higher bench clock on it.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I can't figure out why my score is so low but the clocks so high. Am i missing something on AB ?

Core Voltage 1.3V
Power Limit 150
Core Clock 1335mhz
Memory Clock +700 (3700)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I can't figure out why my score is so low but the clocks so high. Am i missing something on AB ?
> 
> Core Voltage 1.3V
> Power Limit 150
> Core Clock 1335mhz
> Memory Clock +700 (3700)


are you running all the tweaks and what not?

try to put another +100 on that mem also









my two titans were doing 134 fps on stock bios, so theres definitely something weird going on for you.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are you running all the tweaks and what not?
> 
> try to put another +100 on that mem also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my two titans were doing 134 fps on stock bios, so theres definitely something weird going on for you.


As in the tweaks in this thread ?

I found it funny that i once had 16883 on 3dmark the 1st day . I can't remember the valley score but the point is I cant seem to get anywhere near those scores on 3dmark and Valley any more which came after upgrading to 331.65 and switching about with bios' and drivers (back to 327 and back to 331.65 over and over) but still nothing could fix it not even windows reinstall. But 331.82 is the best ive found at least for stable OC so i want to stick with these if possible.


----------



## szeged

yeah the tweaks in the thread, its weird youre getting almost 20 fps less than i was when i was on stock bios with 1.187v and youre running 1300+ clocks. I think the max i had at stock bios before i stopped benching in sli was like 1189 on the core lol.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> is the 4770k really that good in valley? ive been running mine at 4.8 mostly, just picked up a new one that does 5ghz stable 24/7 with 1.29v, and hasnt broken 75c on water, if it makes that much of a difference i might try to push this new one harder for a higher bench clock on it.


75C you say?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Ok just ran some more tests with 1200/3800mhz and 1335/3800 and there appears to be pretty much do difference so something is throttling back.

1200mhz/3808 Power Limit 160 Voltage GPU 1 1.30V GPU 2 1.320V



1200mhz/3808 Power Limit 135 Voltage GPU 1 1.212V GPU 2 1.238V


----------



## mxthunder

OK guys all updated.









FTW, just a reminder you can have more than 1 setup in each category now.

OT, I think I am about to pull the trigger on a 780Ti. Trying to justify the $700 in my head


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK guys all updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW, just a reminder you can have more than 1 setup in each category now.
> 
> OT, I think I am about to pull the trigger on a 780Ti. Trying to justify the $700 in my head


There's no way to justify it. Just buy it and smile


----------



## mxthunder

just did it:


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> just did it:


Why didnt you just buy it from newegg?







Ground shipping from Cali to OH is going to take daysss


----------



## mxthunder

meh im not in a huge hurry, and theres a good chance it would be coming from newegg's cali warehouse anyways. i guess i didnt realize newegg had the vanilla one for 699, i thought they had the price slightly higher. oh well, I saved $1 on shipping and I wont have to upload my invoice to evga for warranty.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK guys all updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW, just a reminder you can have more than 1 setup in each category now.
> 
> OT, I think I am about to pull the trigger on a 780Ti. Trying to justify the $700 in my head


Yay... I'm back in the top 30!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im having the same trouble, 780ti at 1300 core is getting 4 fps less than my titan at 1300 core, both with 3900 memory clocks.


If the memory timings are indeed tighter on Titan relative to 780 Ti, then there is some saving grace for Titan after all, and you can throw in an extra 3 gb memory to boot.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK guys all updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW, just a reminder you can have more than 1 setup in each category now.
> 
> OT, I think I am about to pull the trigger on a 780Ti. Trying to justify the $700 in my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay... I'm back in the top 30!
Click to expand...

You moved me up a slot... Hater!!! I hope it gets cold this weekend so I can break 86 maybe.

tappin from my neXus 5


----------



## Alatar

Just noticed that Titans have the top 3 spots again


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> absolutely. I picked up those gskill 2666 cl11. 2400 cl10 - easy, 2133 cl9 too. No boot at 2666. Any suggestions? VTT? transceiver slew? "enhanced training" ...?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the weird pic. 1200P and 4K extension...


Joa's 3970x is the only sb-e I know of that has ever done 2666Mhz, it's a mutant








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> What's wrong with that bench...how the ... Titan @same GPU OC and such slow memory is faster with 7.15% less Cuda cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reasonable explanation that makes sense is the memory timings on Ti are much...much loosened
> 
> DStealth---i7-3960x/4.8ghz---Palit GTX 780ti, 1310mhz/3790mhz---85.5fps---Score:3578
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is possible, the titans all have Samsung & the Ti have Hynix. With system memory at higher frequencies Samsung can run tighter timings than Hynix, the GDDR5 might be similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> hmmm my asus titan can got more than 1.345.... got bsod.. some body c, teell me???


BSOD is normally more of a system error (cpu or memory instability) than a gpu error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Its the 4770k that putting him uptheir... Its been proven that the new gen nets you a couple frames even in valley... But the Classy or lightning 780Ti is going to smoke all of us.


Newer cpus do boost up the graphics score a bit at the same clocks. 4770k does a bit better than 3770k, 3770k does a bit better than sandy, etc. Pretty small changes in the gpu bound unigine benchies, but a couple points are still points.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OK guys all updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW, just a reminder you can have more than 1 setup in each category now.
> 
> OT, I think I am about to pull the trigger on a 780Ti. Trying to justify the $700 in my head


Nice, I'm going to take another shot at improving it yet so will see where that ends up before doing an official sub!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just noticed that Titans have the top 3 spots again


MrTooshort got another titan, looks like he found the golden hardware store in Edmonton


----------



## Avonosac

I thought that crazy Australian (homecinemapc) with his 3820s was getting 166 straps for 2600+ on a bunch of his chips.... Was that also just a lucky set of chips?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> What drivers are working best for Valley? I'm running the newest drivers and I'm a little disappointed
> Considering swapping for a later driver.


I am thinking the same. 331.65 and I am barely breaking even with my old clocks 100mhz less.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That is possible, the titans all have Samsung & the Ti have Hynix. With system memory at higher frequencies Samsung can run tighter timings than Hynix, the GDDR5 might be similar.


For sure, I feel like dumb...anyway

DStealth---i7-3960x/4.8ghz---Palit GTX 780ti, 1320mhz/3800mhz---86.5fps---Score:3617


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> If the memory timings are indeed tighter on Titan relative to 780 Ti, then there is some saving grace for Titan after all, and you can throw in an extra 3 gb memory to boot.


Very true. Disappointing to see since the Ti has the extra cuda cores though. Means Ti's will not be much faster than the 780's in Valley.


----------



## pharma57

I could be wrong but think currently Ti's on this benchmark have not started to use any of the "hacks" yet, ie voltage etc...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I could be wrong but think currently Ti's on this benchmark have not started to use any of the "hacks" yet, ie voltage etc...


Well the ti should be faster clock with clock than the titan. Maybe drivers will help in valley. Same architechture but still there are changes specific to every card in a driver.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 75C you say?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I thought that crazy Australian (homecinemapc) with his 3820s was getting 166 straps for 2600+ on a bunch of his chips.... Was that also just a lucky set of chips?


@HOMECINEMA-PC has an interesting cooling system, which would partly explain....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC has an interesting cooling system, which would partly explain....


...and FtW meant 3970X/3960X 'Hexacore' 6C/12T, whereby the reference for HOMECINEMA-PC's was for his 4-core 3820 SB-E (he has a few other SB-Es).

...in any event, these days, I'm trying to teach the 4960X some manners @strap167


----------



## alancsalt

Have you spotted his new 3930K?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Update me pls Saltydog
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know what its highest multi is


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Have you spotted his new 3930K?


...yup, was kind of hard to miss









...more and more 'mutant' chips out there


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Have you spotted his new 3930K?


Memory clock shows as 667Mhz though, so 667 = 1334mhz rather than 1333mhz in cpu-z at 2666Mhz.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Memory clock shows as 667Mhz though, so 667 = 1334mhz rather than 1333mhz in cpu-z at 2666Mhz.


...all very confusing...anyways, that 3970X record at the Bot has survived so far at memory clock 1346.7 which is the equivalent of DDR3 2693...and at the time I didn't know any better and ran that w/Quad channel / 4 sticks









...some credit has to go to the specific TridentX stix though as it hit just under DDR3 3000 in the delidded Ivy at near stock voltage...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...all very confusing...anyways, that 3970X record at the Bot has survived so far at memory clock 1346.7 which is the equivalent of DDR3 2693...and at the time I didn't know any better and ran that w/Quad channel / 4 sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...some credit has to go to the specific TridentX stix though as it hit just under DDR3 3000 in the delidded Ivy at near stock voltage...


I'm looking at this in HCPC's validation link


Can't remember the memory frequency he hit when clocking up the memory, it was good but don't think it was 2666Mhz.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/tr7px4

2722MHz with his i7-3820


----------



## Joa3d43

...bringing this into the Valley portfolio, obviously you want the latest-gen CPU with as fast a setting as it can and DDR3 memory with the highest bandwidth AND tightest timing...sometimes easier said than done as it becomes a game of trade-offs.









For a powerful single card (w/single or dual GPU), Haswells are probably the best bet right now. With two or more GPU cards, I'm partial to X79...and while Valley itself doesn't use that many threads, obviously Win 7 / 8 has all kinds of other threads running. I tend to look to 6-core SB-Es / Ivy-Es w/two or more GPU cards. The more GPU cards you run that occupy PCIe slots (ie 3 or 4), the more important CPU speed and RAM speed / tight timings become as you get closer to the bottle-neck point w/3 or 4 GPU cards.


Anandtech sample pic

...recently got around to installing ROG Connect on my laptop (software that lets you control speeds and voltages on a host machine, along with a real-time display of voltages and temps). Running Valley on the host is fascinating...DRAM voltages are almost always pegged well above settings in the BIOS; CPU 'stress' is not as bad as in ie 3dMark11 or Vantage CPU tests, yet there are three or four spots in Valley where CPU voltage will spike way above your BIOS settings (depends to some extent on CPU LLC settings), usually when it loads RAM. Valley is sufficiently different from late-model 'Futuremark' benches that it may require a separate setup profile for CPU and RAM.

The one spot that stands out in Valley is the scene fairly early on where you 'fly' high up then turn down and left towards a forested hill - CPU and RAM go 'weird' there on two occasions 'in the turn' in that scene, and it is easy to loose a full FPS right there...tight RAM timings help there


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's the same spot in Valley where my SLI GPU usage tanks down into the 30's or so. Starting to hate Valley in SLI...


----------



## Chronic1

Chronic1 --- i7 920 D0 / 4.5ghz --- Nvidia 780ti, 1380 / 2880 / 3805 --- AVG. FPS = 87.5 --- Score = 3661


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Chronic1 --- i7 920 D0 / 4.5ghz --- Nvidia 780ti, 1380 / 2880 / 3805 --- AVG. FPS = 87.5 --- Score = 3661


nice run, LLC disabled?


----------



## Chronic1

Yea. I cant get LLC to work. Afterburner voltage control is not working yet. So I stick with Precision and no LLC. I cant wait til we can use 1.4v - 1.45v hehehehehe. Titan here i come!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Yea. I cant get LLC to work. Afterburner voltage control is not working yet. So I stick with Precision and no LLC. I cant wait til we can use 1.4v - 1.45v hehehehehe. Titan here i come!


you have the best 780ti ive seen yet, congrats man. Im guessing it being under water helps a ton


----------



## Chronic1

i was actually really surprised that the water did not help at all really. Tomb Raider gives me artifacts at 1320mhz on air and on water.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1952MHz -- 3972 -- 94.9FPS:*




Got the water block installed today...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1952MHz -- 3972 -- 94.9FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the water block installed today...


holy mother of god batman i think we have us a champion here.

Push that card harder, take #1 spot!


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1952MHz -- 3972 -- 94.9FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the water block installed today...


I think the drivers for the 780ti are still not properly optimized for Valley benchmarks or something. Or your CPU is beating me by 7fps but that doesn't sound right for Valley.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No, MrTooShort somehow manages to get golden cards every time he buys one. Never seen anything like it...


----------



## Chronic1

I gotta get off these forums i havent even played a game yet!


----------



## szeged

ive gotten nothing but golden cpus, but cant get a single golden gpu, share the luck man...share the luck!


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No, MrTooShort somehow manages to get golden cards every time he buys one. Never seen anything like it...


He's at 1397/3905 and I'm at 1380/3805. Not sure if that difference in clocks/mem counts for 7 whole frames per second higher. Especially when I have 2880 cores and he has only 2688. Its either his CPU and X79 architecture *or* Nvidia Drivers. Im leaning towards Nvidia drivers but I may be wrong.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1952MHz -- 3972 -- 94.9FPS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1757840/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the water block installed today...


...very NICE







...I think you're making FtW freeze his behind off as he's benching outside (below freezing right now).

BTW, you don't like running strap125 ? On a 3970X, it would boost the FSB nicely, subject to your memory being overclockable

EDIT

@mxthunder - not a submission

...getting closer to my SB-E high score...this was the 4960X at strap125 and 4.875 GHz and DDR3 2666 profile on 'very tight'...using one of the new RIVE Bios RAM profiles (from Schamino?) which I then modded a bit just in the primaries...


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1952MHz -- 3972 -- 94.9FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the water block installed today...


Awesome score as always


----------



## Alatar

Man

I need to get back to work...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1952MHz -- 3972 -- 94.9FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the water block installed today...


Absolutely amazing! Great job


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tr7px4
> 
> 2722MHz with his i7-3820
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I thought that crazy Australian (homecinemapc) with his 3820s was getting 166 straps for 2600+ on a bunch of his chips.... Was that also just a lucky set of chips?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the mention saltydog









This is correct for 3820 and hey come on there is some skill involved








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yup, was kind of hard to miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...more and more 'mutant' chips out there


I was so happy I gots 5.4 6c 12t it was my goal at the time

http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm

and 2722Mhz 3820 which is a 2011 socket chip.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/tr7px4

LooL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm looking at this in HCPC's validation link
> 
> 
> Can't remember the memory frequency he hit when clocking up the memory, it was good but don't think it was 2666Mhz.


Na best ive got to date is [email protected] perfect for benching . X chips seem to have the even better IMC . But gotta go easy on it ....... I wanna bench this freak on LN2


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1952MHz -- 3972 -- 94.9FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the water block installed today...


great run
i see you're cpu-z bus speed is at 99.98 this is happening to me also. i want it to read 100.0 like in my bios, but im glad im not the only one







maybe it's a glitch with cpu-z ???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> He's at 1397/3905 and I'm at 1380/3805. Not sure if that difference in clocks/mem counts for 7 whole frames per second higher. Especially when I have 2880 cores and he has only 2688. Its either his CPU and X79 architecture *or* Nvidia Drivers. Im leaning towards Nvidia drivers but I may be wrong.


im pretty sure its mainly because his memory is at 2400Mhz cpu is @ 5.2Ghz and running pci-e 3.0, i could see 7 fps from that..... now if you let me stick that card in my computer im pretty sure ill be able to break 90FPS


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> great run
> i see you're cpu-z bus speed is at 99.98 this is happening to me also. i want it to read 100.0 like in my bios, but im glad im not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's a glitch with cpu-z ???
> im pretty sure its mainly because his memory is at 2400Mhz cpu is @ 5.2Ghz and running pci-e 3.0, i could see 7 fps from that..... now if you let me stick that card in my computer im pretty sure ill be able to break 90FPS


We'll know more when someone with a similar setup gets a 780ti


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> We'll know more when someone with a similar setup gets a 780ti


like im sayin guys, we gotta meet up and have a tally overclockers night







can try your 780ti in my 5ghz 4770k rig







also grabbing a 780ti classy asap lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> like im sayin guys, we gotta meet up and have a tally overclockers night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can try your 780ti in my 5ghz 4770k rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also grabbing a 780ti classy asap lol


lolz yeah for sure


----------



## [CyGnus]

i wish i could do those speeds 24/7... i can bench at 4.8GHz though but 4.5 needs 1.24 (ok voltage) 4.6 crashes at 1.3v lol... I have to play with Vrin its at 1.8v


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1952MHz -- 3972 -- 94.9FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the water block installed today...


Beast mode!


----------



## mxthunder

updated

cant wait to get my 780Ti installed so I can start keeping up again!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1952MHz -- 3972 -- 94.9FPS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the water block installed today...












Bawse!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> I cant wait til we can use 1.4v - 1.45v hehehehehe. Titan here i come!


Not going to happen IMHO...
BTW Gr8 card you've got, grats


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 590s still going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loved my card back in the day.


hi alatar.....seems like need some help..first of all,im going for 780 sli,today buy the first







..i have maximus v gene pci e 3.0 ready and there is no option for pci 3.0 only for 2.0 have you any solution?

(im on latest v gene bios 1903)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> like im sayin guys, we gotta meet up and have a tally overclockers night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can try your 780ti in my 5ghz 4770k rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also grabbing a 780ti classy asap lol


...you guys may be on to something....







...would be great to see a couple of trusted OCN test systems that are standardized and which can be used to compare 780s in all flavours, 780 Tis, Titans, 290Xs and so forth in 'all-out' trim re VGA Bios, voltages and such...sites like Anandtech do this with their base systems (usually around 4.5 GHz) and a mild GPU overclocking scenario (ie not custom BIOS and extra GPU-v), but not the 'all-out' setups.

I'm looking to may be add a couple of 780Ti Classies or Lightnings soon, but there are a few other nice GPUs I like to see compared in full-bore trim in a Haswell, SB-E and Ivy-E....


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Chronic1 --- i7 920 D0 / 4.5ghz --- Nvidia 780ti, 1380 / 2880 / 3805 --- AVG. FPS = 87.5 --- Score = 3661


I am going to try and beat it tonight been busy at work to play and had a leak in my loop. You will get me on core probably I can get up to 8ghz on mem though. Just friendly funness is all.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> like im sayin guys, we gotta meet up and have a tally overclockers night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can try your 780ti in my 5ghz 4770k rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also grabbing a 780ti classy asap lol


I would love to do it finally talk to people that know what I am talking about my wife just shakes her head till I am done ramblin


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I would love to do it finally talk to people that know what I am talking about my wife just shakes her head till I am done ramblin


----------



## Chronic1

Not bad for a 780ti reference card eh? Straight from Nvidia!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I would love to do it finally talk to people that know what I am talking about my wife just shakes her head till I am done ramblin


I know what you mean, one guy at my work vaguely knows about hardware, but has been out of the loop since like '03. I can see his eyes glaze over and his attention start to wander as soon as I talk about benching or OC results, heh.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1952MHz -- 3972 -- 94.9FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the water block installed today...


Beastly run! Excellent clocks all around for a killer score.









Is this a combo of water and cold air? If not then we can expect higher scores in the future.


----------



## szeged

GF does the same to me







ill be rambling on about hardware or benching and she just stares at me like....is any of that english?


----------



## Gregster

Gregster - 3930K @ 5Ghz - GTX Titan @ 1369/3753



Nothing left in the tank


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Gregster - 3930K @ 5Ghz - GTX Titan @ 1369/3753
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing left in the tank


90+ is a big tank though - grats


----------



## szeged

90 fps is still really nice greg, how many volts were you givin her?


----------



## criminal

Criminal - 3820 @ 4.75Ghz - GTX 780 Classy @ 1424/1865 - 86.3 FPS - 3610 Score


----------



## pharma57

Criminal! Where did that Beastly score come from? Welcome to the 86 club!








Something tells me you aren't going to quit now that you've "mastered" the Classified technique!









BTW, did you get an EvBot?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay chucked in the ol' 660ti TRI SLI Evga / Leadtek ref cards with 1.175v max stock bios.......

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@[email protected] 660ti TRI SLI 1124 / 1110 / 1124 @ 3485 *106.4 fps 4453*











That's 2.7fps higher than my old best score for TRI 660ti


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I read all your comments guys and I appreciate everyone of them, thanks!









*UPDATE*

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1476MHz /1952MHz -- 4024 -- 96.2FPS:*





Might need a new psu to get the last ounce.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I read all your comments guys and I appreciate everyone of them, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1476MHz /1952MHz -- 4024 -- 96.2FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need a new psu to get the last ounce.


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

well then, we have us a new king. Alatar, get back to work, you must defend your titans honor.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I read all your comments guys and I appreciate everyone of them, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1476MHz /1952MHz -- 4024 -- 96.2FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need a new psu to get the last ounce.


WOW very niiice









That's 1fps slower than SLI 760s on this bench


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Eh, I'm still happy with my 87.6 FPS. Mr.TooShort and Alatar can handle defending Titan's honor!


----------



## lilchronic

^^^ you could get higher








lilchronic - - I5 3570k @ 5.1 ghz - - GTX 780 SC - - 1502Mhz / 1852Mhz - - AVG FPS: 90 - - SCORE: 3765


1.45v


----------



## DStealth

DStealth -- 3960x @4.8GHz -- GTX780ti @1335MHz /7720MHz -- 3666 -- 86.7FPS:

Hitting the limit of ref cooler and 1.2v imho


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I read all your comments guys and I appreciate everyone of them, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - snp -
> 
> Might need a new psu to get the last ounce.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ^^^ you could get higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilchronic - - I5 3570k @ 5.1 ghz - - GTX 780 SC - - 1502Mhz / 1852Mhz - - AVG FPS: 90 - - SCORE: 3765
> -snp -
> 
> 1.45v


Congrats to you both ! And Mr TooShort, I've seen the effort FtW went through with his 'Frankentitan', so double kudos


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 90 fps is still really nice greg, how many volts were you givin her?


Cheers. That was 1.410V. A guy lost his Titan on 1.425V with a Vrm cooled block as a heads up to others
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 90+ is a big tank though - grats


Thanks and I was pleased with it


----------



## Chronic1

Someone beat my score huh?





Chronic1 - i7 920 @ 4.5ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1400/3815 -- AVG FPS 88.4 --- Score 3697


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Someone beat my score huh?
> 
> Try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronic1 - i7 920 @ 4.5ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1400/3815 -- AVG FPS 88.4 --- Score 3697


Great clocks [email protected] ...but 29* at the end of the test with my reference cooler won't happen...with ~60* my limit is ~1335-40mhz on the core, so there's no chance to catch you up.


----------



## szeged

best 780ti ive seen so far, once we get volt control your card will be a record breaker for sure.


----------



## Chronic1

After that test I did something bad.

I tried enabling LLC mod and it got stuck on and was extremely unstable!

edit: I fixed it. I had to reinstall afterburner and manually disable LLC using the cmd prompt. My lil brother hooked me up with that intel so I can thank him for saving me a lot of time. Thanks lilchronic!


----------



## lilchronic

^^^ i fixed it for him disregard









msiafterburner /wi3.20.de,10


----------



## Azazil1190

Azazil1190 --- 3960X @ 5.0ghz--- Gtx TITAN--1370 / 3844 --- 91.3--- 3822


----------



## hotdun

hotdun--- 4770K/Stock --- 780 Ti, 1438/ 3500--- 78.1 --- 3268


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdun*
> 
> hotdun--- 4770K/Stock --- 780 Ti, 1438/ 3500--- 78.1 --- 3268


You're running BOOST, so your clock readings are totally unrealistic inside Valley. Unless you're running ln2 with 1.2v 1438 are far from a reach, not to mention your 82*C.
Also your score seems near 1200 on the core or even less, depending on tweaks/optimizations applied.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Azazil1190 --- 3960X @ 5.0ghz--- Gtx TITAN--1370 / 3844 --- 91.3--- 3822
> - ... -


^^







...btw, is there a e new Titan BIOS out there ? ...improved VRMs/ cooling ? ...noticed over the last few weeks that Titans are making a VERY strong push


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdun*
> 
> hotdun--- 4770K/Stock --- 780 Ti, 1438/ 3500--- 78.1 --- 3268
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As some one else stated, what valley reads on a boost enabled card is 100% wrong. It's literally reading your max boost clock, defined by the bios. Not the actual speed of the card. & remember, kepler runs in bins of 13 with a margin of -1

If you switch to a boost free bios (skyn3t for example) valley will read the correct clock speeds.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...btw, is there a e new Titan BIOS out there ? ...improved VRMs/ cooling ? ...noticed over the last few weeks that Titans are making a VERY strong push


i'm on water and i flashed my titans with skyn3t bios rev2 1006 core default and slide 300 power target on AB







i waiting the temps goes down here in Greece because we still have 20c next week the temps are gonna be 10c the day maximum


----------



## mxthunder

lots of good scores in here today!

here is my entry for the weekend. My all time high on my dual 580's, and my last hurrah, before the 780Ti shows up on Wednesday.
using the cold weather to achieve over 1050mhz on the core clock!!
beat my previous best by .6 FPS



mxthunder--- 2500K/5.1 --- GTX580 SLI, 1056/ 2090--- 81.3 --- 3401


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> lots of good scores in here today!
> 
> here is my entry for the weekend. My all time high on my dual 580's, and my last hurrah, before the 780Ti shows up on Wednesday.
> using the cold weather to achieve over 1050mhz on the core clock!!
> beat my previous best by .6 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> mxthunder--- 2500K/5.1 --- GTX580 SLI, 1056/ 2090--- 81.3 --- 3401


WOW!!! Sick run there man! When I had 3-way 480's the best I could get was 76fps lol.


----------



## mxthunder

updated! good work this weekend. you guys are keeping me busy.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Update mine please. No longer have the single titan.

2x290 @ 1135/1500
CurrentlyPissed--- 3770k/5.0 --- XFX 290, 1135/ 1500--- 120.4 --- 5039


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> No longer have the single titan.
> 2x290 @ 1135/1500


And how do you feel gaming experience after the "upgrade" may be that's how you chose you Nickname








Just kidding nice score anyway ... but 22.9 min FPS


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> *And how do you feel gaming experience after the "upgrade" may be that's how you chose you Nickname*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding nice score anyway ... but 22.9 min FPS


ZING!


----------



## Razor 116

Razor 116 --- 3570K / 4.7 --- GTX 780, 1371/ 1800 --- 83.5 --- 3495

Nothing special. I think I'll start going over 1.3v tomorrow and see what I can reach.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Someone beat my score huh?
> Chronic1 - i7 920 @ 4.5ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1400/3815 -- AVG FPS 88.4 --- Score 3697


Got you








DStealth- i7 3960x @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1345/3880 -- AVG FPS 88.4 --- Score 3697


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Got you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth- i7 3960x @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1345/3880 -- AVG FPS 88.4 --- Score 3697


hahaha Sweet. We're tied!


----------



## szeged

i wish my TI would do more on the core







the mem i got is awesome, but the core is crapping out around 1330 in valley =\ 2k mem wasted on a 1300 core lol, hope we get unlocked volts soon, also hope my TI classy gets mem like this lol.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> hahaha Sweet. We're tied!


No, that's sweet








DStealth- i7 3960x @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1345/3900 -- AVG FPS 88.4 --- Score 369*8*

Keep in mind I'm running on the reference cooler, not water ...but for only 1.212 those card are beasts


----------



## Yungbenny911

I expected more from the 780TI's ..... #notimpressed


----------



## szeged

somethings weird about the 780ti's clock for clock in valley they are roughly 3 to 4 fps slower than a titan, but in 3dmark firestrike/firestrike extreme they are a good chunk faster clock for clock in the testing that ive done.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> No, that's sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth- i7 3960x @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1345/3900 -- AVG FPS 88.4 --- Score 369*8*
> 
> Keep in mind I'm running on the reference cooler, not water ...but for only 1.212 those card are beasts


Damn it!

Going to push my CPU to 4.8ghz and see if I can top that.


----------



## Chronic1

Chronic1 --- i7 920 D0 / 4.525ghz --- Nvidia 780ti, 1400 / 2880 / 3810 --- AVG. FPS = 88.4 --- Score = 3701



My motherboard cant handle 4.8ghz like it used to. I get static in my sound now. Even at 4.6ghz my logitech g930's start acting up and the sound is all distorted. I've tried tons of things to fix it but nothing works. Any ideas? Its definitely stable at 4.6ghz though....


----------



## hotdun

hotdun --- 4770k / 4.8GHz--- 780 Ti, 1300 / 3610 --- 81.9 --- 3427


----------



## doomsdaybg

doomsdaybg --- i7-2600K @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 Ti - 1270 / 7852 ---- 80.5 ---- 3367


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Looks like Titan is still king in Valley 1.0


----------



## Chronic1

Give us a few months for drivers to mature and maybe we can pull ahead in Valley.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Give us a few months for drivers to mature and maybe we can pull ahead in Valley.


Maybe the 780ti classified can do some damage. Was checking Firestike HOF and 780,Titan and 780Ti are all pretty much the same. No huge differences in scores. Heaven benchmarks are also Dominated by Titan. 780ti is powerful, but doesn't really leave 780s or Titans behind like I thought it would.

AMD should release some official drivers for us to see some 290X scores on firestrike.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Update mine please. No longer have the single titan.
> 
> 2x290 @ 1135/1500


you are missing the data line
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*
> 
> i7-2600K @ 4.8GHz - GTX 780 Ti - 1270 / 7852 - Stock bios


that is an invalid screenshot


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Sorry did forget the Data line. Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> And how do you feel gaming experience after the "upgrade" may be that's how you chose you Nickname
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding nice score anyway ... but 22.9 min FPS


Nice, I actually didn't even notice the min FPS. I'll run it again to see if that was a fluke or not. Actually I'm not thrilled about the upgrade. Poor performance in FF14, negative scaling in some scenarios, and stuttering anytime I have certain lightining turned on. Also the game is DX9, so have to run in full screen.

Not to mention had to RMA 2 cards due to black screen already.


----------



## Razor 116

Razor 116 --- 3570K / 4.7 --- GTX 780, 1424/ 3726 --- 86.5 --- 3619


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> somethings weird about the 780ti's clock for clock in valley they are roughly 3 to 4 fps slower than a titan, but in 3dmark firestrike/firestrike extreme they are a good chunk faster clock for clock in the testing that ive done.


....wondering whether the ultra-fast VRAM comes with slower latencies on 780 Ti, given Valleys sensitivity re both VRAM and CPU Ram, which might be more of an issue with Valley than 3D Mark.









Also, I had been looking for EVBots for a bit and finally got a couple last week for when 780 Ti Classies arrive at my retailer - with EVBot, I could work both the 'stock' BIOS and a 'custom' BIOS, no ? And from what I can gather, one EVBot can work up to three cards + mobo (I have never worked with EVBot before) ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....wondering whether the ultra-fast VRAM comes with slower latencies on 780 Ti, given Valleys sensitivity re both VRAM and CPU Ram, which might be more of an issue with Valley than 3D Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I had been looking for EVBots for a bit and finally got a couple last week for when 780 Ti Classies arrive at my retailer - with EVBot, I could work both the 'stock' BIOS and a 'custom' BIOS, no ? And from what I can gather, one EVBot can work up to three cards + mobo (I have never worked with EVBot before) ?


i need to get an evbot
yeah 3 card and mobo
it will work on stock bios and modded but you will be limited by power target on stock bios with anything over 1.2v


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Criminal! Where did that Beastly score come from? Welcome to the 86 club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me you aren't going to quit now that you've "mastered" the Classified technique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, did you get an EvBot?


My replacement Classy came with Samsung and the core is just as good as my old Classy. Win-win right there!









Nope no EVBOT. I wish I had seeing as how they are hard to come by now. To think I almost bought one so many times before and now they can't hardly be found. Oh well.


----------



## sWaY20

UPDATED...

sway20 --- i5 3570k / 4.7ghz --- 780 classy @1430mhz / 3764mhz --- 3630 ---86.7 FPS


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> UPDATED...
> 
> sway20 --- i5 3570k / 4.7ghz --- 780 classy @1430mhz / 3764mhz --- 3630 ---86.7 FPS


0.2 better than my run 48MHz advantage on the memory for 0.2 fps


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> UPDATED...
> 
> sway20 --- i5 3570k / 4.7ghz --- 780 classy @1430mhz / 3764mhz --- 3630 ---86.7 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.2 better than my run 48MHz advantage on the memory for 0.2 fps
Click to expand...

I think I might be able to get a lil more out of the mem, I'll try later. My classy is just about at its absolute limit on air though. Might be able to squeeze out 87fps.

tappin from my neXus 5


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i need to get an evbot
> yeah 3 card and mobo
> it will work on stock bios and modded but you will be limited by power target on stock bios with anything over 1.2v


Tx !







...so I need to get the custom BIOS w/extra power target to really make it all work ?! 200% PT enough for 780 Ti? Also, what's the best Bios editor for GK 110 these days ? Last time I used one for NVidia was 'KGB' editor for the 670s way back


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so I need to get the custom BIOS w/extra power target to really make it all work ?! 200% PT enough for 780 Ti? Also, what's the best Bios editor for GK 110 these days ? Last time I used one for NVidia was 'KGB' editor for the 670s way back


skynets the man to talk to about the modded bios

i think he uses a program called nibitor and hex editor or something ..... i havent tried modding a bios on the 700 series since skyn3ts has it under controll.


----------



## Hemi177

I'm only getting 55fps in this bench with 7950/7970 crossfire. I just did a clean driver install but no dice. Usage on the 2nd gpu (7970) was pegged at 100% the entire time but the 1st gpu was anywhere from 25% to 99% flicking around constantly? EDIT: here are my scores with the single 7950 and then with my 7970 added in as well with it:


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Chronic1 --- i7 920 D0 / 4.525ghz --- Nvidia 780ti, 1400 / 2880 / 3810 --- AVG. FPS = 88.4 --- Score = 3701


Sorry m8








DStealth- i7 3960x @ 5Ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1348/3910 -- AVG FPS 88.6 --- Score 3708


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Sorry m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth- i7 3960x @ 5Ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1348/3910 -- AVG FPS 88.6 --- Score 3708


by an inch or so!

A wins a win though!


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Sorry m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth- i7 3960x @ 5Ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1348/3910 -- AVG FPS 88.6 --- Score 3708


We must be driving mxthunder crazy lol.

Can you beat my graphics score in 3Dmark 11? I scored 19,028.

Remember you're up against a 5 year old i7 920/x58. I think if I overclock my CPU higher i may squeeze above you by an inch maybe lol.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Sorry m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth- i7 3960x @ 5Ghz -- GTX 780ti Ref. -- 1348/3910 -- AVG FPS 88.6 --- Score 3708


Νice score there!How many voltage do you give for these clocks? 1212v?Do you take any artifacts on this clocks?What asiq quality your card have?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Νice score there!How many voltage do you give for these clocks? 1212v?Do you take any artifacts on this clocks?What asiq quality your card have?


Yes 1.212v...set, and no mods.
Yes there're some artefacts imo from the memory clocks...the core is just restarting the whole computer without driver recovery, no explanation to me .
ASIC is merely 74%


----------



## helmy77

helmy77---i7-3970x/5.1ghz---Asus GTX TITAN, 1502mhz/3644mhz---86.2fps---Score:3602


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> helmy77---i7-3970x/5.1ghz---Asus GTX TITAN, 1502mhz/3644mhz---86.2fps---Score:3602


1502core?something wrong there and for 1502 core clock very low score and now i notice that your voltage is locked 100mv? how you can reach 1502 core on that voltage?or maybe i dont see well


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> 1502core?something wrong there and for 1502 core clock very low score and now i notice that your voltage is locked 100mv? how you can reach 1502 core on that voltage?or maybe i dont see well


He has the Zawarudo llc application (Taskbar) yet MSI is not in it's modded state (He is using the correct afterburner veriosn 16, 17 does not work with the llc mod as yet). MSI also reads the voltage correctly, so either he is using a hard mod or he has the best GTX Titan in existence. He is not using LN2 from his temps likely watercooling.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> helmy77---i7-3970x/5.1ghz---Asus GTX TITAN, 1502mhz/3644mhz---86.2fps---Score:3602


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> 1502core?something wrong there and for 1502 core clock very low score and now i notice that your voltage is locked 100mv? how you can reach 1502 core on that voltage?or maybe i dont see well


Boost enabled bios reports wrong clocks in Valley. helmy77, you need to check your actual clocks using GPU-Z.


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> 1502core?something wrong there and for 1502 core clock very low score and now i notice that your voltage is locked 100mv? how you can reach 1502 core on that voltage?or maybe i dont see well


i dont know i tweak many times and this is just happen... maybe my titan just bump it's self


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Boost enabled bios reports wrong clocks in Valley. helmy77, you need to check your actual clocks using GPU-Z.


it just happen 1 times... and when i try to up my prosesor clock... after that i can't use this setup again.... maybe anyone here can help?


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> He has the Zawarudo llc application (Taskbar) yet MSI is not in it's modded state (He is using the correct afterburner veriosn 16, 17 does not work with the llc mod as yet). MSI also reads the voltage correctly, so either he is using a hard mod or he has the best GTX Titan in existence. He is not using LN2 from his temps likely watercooling.


yes i use watercooling not ln2 u can see my pc in my profile pic


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Boost enabled bios reports wrong clocks in Valley. helmy77, you need to check your actual clocks using GPU-Z.


Totally forgot about that, been awhile since I've seen someone with a stock BIOS


----------



## Hemi177

Is 55fps normal to expect from crossfire 7950s at about 1070/1650? I think there is something wrong with my setup


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Is 55fps normal to expect from crossfire 7950s at about 1070/1650? I think there is something wrong with my setup


Definitely something wrong, I get 48FPS on my single 670 when overclocked.


----------



## helmy77

*i did it again but not good score....*


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> *i did it again but not good score....*


Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score

Above is the format for posting your score and for it to be added to the table. To view your actual clocks, In MSI Afterburner Scroll down in the monitoring section to Core clock and screenshot that. Alternatively click the "Sensors" tab in GPU Z and screenshot it. If your post is not in the format posted in the OP and above it will not be added to the table.

As you are on the stock BIOS you are likely throttling however this cannot be confirmed without you correctly posting your clocks and monitoring them while running the benchmark.


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score
> 
> Above is the format for posting your score and for it to be added to the table. To view your actual clocks, In MSI Afterburner Scroll down in the monitoring section to Core clock and screenshot that. Alternatively click the "Sensors" tab in GPU Z and screenshot it. If your post is not in the format posted in the OP and above it will not be added to the table.
> 
> As you are on the stock BIOS you are likely throttling however this cannot be confirmed without you correctly posting your clocks and monitoring them while running the benchmark.


this is not my best benchmark i just show my proof that i can make 1400++ core clock on my titan vga..


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> this is not my best benchmark i just show my proof that i can make 1400++ core clock on my titan vga..


That image does not prove that you are running at 1400+ MHz on the core (Valley does not report the core clock correctly on a stock BIOS), As you are using a stock BIOS it *will throttle*. Leave Afterburner open while running valley and post a screenshot of the Afterburner monitoring section with the core clock visible and that will be "proof" of your clocks. It is extremely unlikely that you are running at 1400+ @1.212v as it would literally mean you have the best Titan in existence by a huge margin.


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> That image does not prove that you are running at 1400+ MHz on the core (Valley does not report the core clock correctly on a stock BIOS), As you are using a stock BIOS it *will throttle*. Leave Afterburner open while running valley and post a screenshot of the Afterburner monitoring section with the core clock visible and that will be "proof" of your clocks. It is extremely unlikely that you are running at 1400+ @1.212v as it would literally mean you have the best Titan in existence by a huge margin.


ok i run again but not with max setup wait...


----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Is 55fps normal to expect from crossfire 7950s at about 1070/1650? I think there is something wrong with my setup
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely something wrong, I get 48FPS on my single 670 when overclocked.
Click to expand...

I swapped the cards around so the 7970 was top slot and that seems to have fixed it. Once I sort out my issues with temps I'll do a proper submission and see if I can't get myself on the board. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> ok i run again but not with max setup wait...


Scroll down the afterburner graph to the core clock, the real max clock will show there.


----------



## Razor 116

@FTW 420 Have you got your hands on a 780ti yet? 100fps average seems like a certainty with LN2 and maybe even WC.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> That image does not prove that you are running at 1400+ MHz on the core (Valley does not report the core clock correctly on a stock BIOS), As you are using a stock BIOS it *will throttle*. Leave Afterburner open while running valley and post a screenshot of the Afterburner monitoring section with the core clock visible and that will be "proof" of your clocks. It is extremely unlikely that you are running at 1400+ @1.212v as it would literally mean you have the best Titan in existence by a huge margin.


I'd go out on a limb and say best GK110, the highest core clocks out of GK110 that I've seen are 1332/1333? @ 1.212.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'd go out on a limb and say best GK110, the highest core clocks out of GK110 that I've seen are 1332/1333? @ 1.212.


And you're not correct Sir







All 780ti are 1.212 limited atm...my score here is 1350 and the guy right after me is benching 1400 with full cover water block...so B1 and Ti raised the bar a little ;0


----------



## NateST

I honestly forgot about the to since I didn't plan on upgrading to it. To bad they don't seem to do that well in valley considering the clocks.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'd go out on a limb and say best GK110, the highest core clocks out of GK110 that I've seen are 1332/1333? @ 1.212.


Nah we had a guy do 1500 on a 780 Ti @ 1.212v earlier today. 90+ fps in Valley


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Nah we had a guy do 1500 on a 780 Ti @ 1.212v earlier today. 90+ fps in Valley


where ? i need to see this. lol


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> where ? i need to see this. lol


Still a low score for 1500. Should be 100+ at that core.

Either the memory is really bad on the ti, or valley is broken. Most likely #2


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> To bad they don't seem to do that well in valley considering the clocks.


Not that bad either
[email protected] ~82-83 range
[email protected] ~88-89 range
That's from my experience roughly +7-7.5% increase, the real problem is that Titan is more effective here, which has no reason..maybe a driver should fix that.








But the most interesting question is, how it will scale with voltage...till now no one has benched those card seriously...my suspicion is that Nvidia made some bad things with those cards and their power delivery....hope I'm wrong...but it take too long, since the launch...


----------



## doctakedooty

Thought I would update my score had a few more quick runs when I got off work this morning then got to tired to try and fine tune more. So I increase in 3 fps from my original bench. This run had 0 artifacts.
DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K 4.7Ghz - Evga GTX780Ti Sli 1284 core and 8056 mem -- 146.3 fps -- Score 6119


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thought I would update my score had a few more quick runs when I got off work this morning then got to tired to try and fine tune more. So I increase in 3 fps from my original bench. This run had 0 artifacts.
> DOCtakeDOOTY -- I7 4930K 4.7Ghz - Evga GTX780Ti Sli 1284 core and 8056 mem -- 146.3 fps -- Score 6119











Nice run, that minimum FPS is close to my average FPS.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Nah we had a guy do 1500 on a 780 Ti @ 1.212v earlier today. 90+ fps in Valley


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## szeged

1500 core at 1.212v, link to that? maybe youre thinking of the titan on stock bios that was reading 1500+ when it was actually at around 1189?


----------



## Chronic1

Im going to try and beat Dstealth tonight with another 1400/3800 run on valley. Got my CPU up to 4.7ghz and my ram running 1800mhz with super tight timings 6-6-6-18. Fastest I've ever had this x58 board.

Just waiting for the weather to get down into the 30's!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Im going to try and beat Dstealth tonight with another 1400/3800 run on valley. Got my CPU up to 4.7ghz and my ram running 1800mhz with super tight timings 6-6-6-18. Fastest I've ever had this x58 board.
> 
> Just waiting for the weather to get down into the 30's!!


wanna borrow my 5ghz 4770k for the run?







were only 20 mins away lol.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Im going to try and beat Dstealth tonight with another 1400/3800 run on valley. Got my CPU up to 4.7ghz and my ram running 1800mhz with super tight timings 6-6-6-18. Fastest I've ever had this x58 board.
> 
> Just waiting for the weather to get down into the 30's!!


4.7Ghz 920..that's pretty crazy. Nice.


----------



## Mikecdm

The beauty of the x58 classy. You can run high bclk and don't need slow mode.


----------



## mxthunder

my first run with my new GTX780Ti
flashed with skyn3t BIOS and got to 1300 core for the night. good enough for now, water block will be installed as soon as evga releases it.

mxthunder-- i5 2500k 4.7Ghz - Evga GTX780Ti 1295 core and 7740 mem -- 82.8 -- Score 3466


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Im going to try and beat Dstealth tonight with another 1400/3800 run on valley. Got my CPU up to 4.7ghz and my ram running 1800mhz with super tight timings 6-6-6-18. Fastest I've ever had this x58 board.
> 
> Just waiting for the weather to get down into the 30's!!


Hah 30s...m8 here right now is -10*C....so if you beat me i'll respond to you ASAP








Just need some Vgpu...maybe i'll experiment a little with DE and DF registers and see what happens.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Hah 30s...m8 here right now is -10*C....so if you beat me i'll respond to you ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need some Vgpu...maybe i'll experiment a little with DE and DF registers and see what happens.


only problem with freezing overclocking in florida is the humidity is close to 100% pretty much every time of the year lol. insulate well my friends.


----------



## Chronic1

This is taking my system to the absolute limit. I could not get 225 bclk and I think that is my wall. Im at 224 x 21 = 4704mhz cpu speed and 1792mhz memory speed with crazy fast 6-6-6-18 timings and 1.8 on the vDIMM!









Gpu overclock is still 1400/3810. +355 on core and +310 on memory. Anything higher on memory crashes







even with ice cold temps on the memory chips. Anything over 1400mhz crashes as well. I need subzero temps If I want to break 1400mhz core @ 1.212 volts. My memory needs more voltage. +310 is crap! I WANT 8ghz!!!!

Chronic1 -- i7 920 @ 4704mhz -- Nvidia Ref. 780ti @ 1400/3810 -- 88.7 AVG. FPS -- Score: 3710


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Chronic1 -- i7 920 @ 4704mhz -- Nvidia Ref. 780ti @ 1400/3810 -- 88.7 AVG. FPS -- Score: 3710


Wow m8 just 2(two) points far...we're gonna drive mxthunder nuts for sure








IMO you still in my reach...have to bench 5100 CPU with 1350/1900 to beat you, tonight we'll know.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Gpu overclock is still 1400/3810. +355 on core and +310 on memory. Anything higher on memory crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with ice cold temps on the memory chips. Anything over 1400mhz crashes as well. I need subzero temps If I want to break 1400mhz core @ 1.212 volts. My memory needs more voltage. +310 is crap! I WANT 8ghz!!!!


I don't know I may have just got lucky on my memory as both my cards can break 8ghz but can't get my sli to break 1300 core although I am on air also. I think at this point the 4930K is causing me some problems as I can't seem to break the 4.7 ghz mark. In sli during the bench I seem to stop at a max fps so definetly bottlenecking.


----------



## grendan

grendan -- i5 3470 @ 4000mhz -- HD7970 @ 1130/1575 -- 50.0 AVG. FPS -- Score: 2093


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grendan*
> 
> grendan -- i5 3470 @ 4000mhz -- HD7970 @ 1125/1575 -- 50.0 AVG. FPS -- Score: 2093


I wonder if I could push my 670 further to beat your 7970. I'm probably going to order a 290 tomorrow so I'll see.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Wow m8 just 2(two) points far...we're gonna drive mxthunder nuts for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO you still in my reach...have to bench 5100 CPU with 1350/1900 to beat you, tonight we'll know.


You cant do 1350/2000?

1900 is +300 on memory correct? So you have semi-descent memory like mine?

BTW- HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!

Im on my 5th mimosa!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> You cant do 1350/2000?
> 1900 is +300 on memory correct? So you have semi-descent memory like mine?
> BTW- HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!
> Im on my 5th mimosa!


mimosa is a breakfast drink


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mimosa is a breakfast drink


And a girly one at that. Champagne/orange juice. Man must have a few girls around him. Lol


----------



## Chronic1

Shot of grand marnier, lil orange juice, lil champagne. 15 or 20 drinks later and im toast! Our champagne classes are pretty small. probably 6 ounces of liquid tops. 6 girls to be exact so yea. I'm not complaining.


----------



## mxthunder

good work everyone, and happy thanks giving. hopefully I will be able to update tomarrow.

I wouldnt want to do an update now with this much wine in my system lol. time for bed after a few minutes of toying with my new Ti.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> You cant do 1350/2000?
> 
> 1900 is +300 on memory correct? So you have semi-descent memory like mine?


Cannot beat you ...surrender
+1 on 1348 is upping the strap actually and cannot get thru the half of the test...upping the memory also reflects my score negatively...with [email protected] I reached my highest Min FPS in that test 42.6


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Cannot beat you ...surrender
> +1 on 1348 is upping the strap actually and cannot get thru the half of the test...upping the memory also reflects my score negatively...with [email protected] I reached my highest Min FPS in that test 42.6


A valiant effort.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated


Correct my previous result with 780 was 83 flat, not 88.6


----------



## mxthunder

wut? was that with different GPU? the data line was missing I guess I shouldnt have updated it or ignored the post. so your highest result with a regular 780 is 83 flat?


----------



## DStealth

Correct, here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/8410#post_20926510
The last result with 780ti wasn't my highest(was some pages ago 88.6 but 3708points), so maybe that's why you duplicated it.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

DeadlyDNA

I7 3820 / 4.6GHZ --- R9 290 x 3, core: 1150 / 1300mem ---- 87.2 --- 3649


Cant put in 4th card yet waiting on some more watercooling hardware. Also not really pushing cpu and mild OC on video cards so far.

Edit: umm the Screen shot is small and unreadable... how do i fix it?
Edit: NM i see now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> DeadlyDNA
> 
> I7 3820 / 4.6GHZ --- R9 290 x 3, core: 1150 / 1300mem ---- 87.2 --- 3649
> 
> Cant put in 4th card yet waiting on some more watercooling hardware. Also not really pushing cpu and mild OC on video cards so far.
> *Edit: umm the Screen shot is small and unreadable... how do i fix it?*
> Edit: NM i see now


no need t. It opens to full size when you click it.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> A valiant effort.


How about this one








DStealth -- i7 3960x @ 5150mhz -- Nvidia Ref. 780ti @ 1348/3950 -- 89.2 AVG. FPS -- Score: 3731


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> How about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth -- i7 3960x @ 5150mhz -- Nvidia Ref. 780ti @ 1348/3950 -- 89.2 AVG. FPS -- Score: 3731


wow nice run! Where have you been hiding that 3950 memory clock?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> wow nice run! Where have you been hiding that 3950 memory clock?


Up in my sleeve ...kidding, just the colder weather helped me not to lower the score at the end of the test with more than 7820-40


----------



## Azazil1190

Azazil1190--- i7 3960X @ 5 Ghz--- GTX TITAN sli 1300 / 3709 --- 146.2--- 6119
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/6c2i.png/


----------



## Jack Mac

Jack Mac --- i5 3570k/ 4.20Ghz --- Sapphire R9 290, 1200Mhz core/ Stock 1250Mhz memory --- 66.1FPS --- 2766 score

Waiting for Valley to be fixed on AMD...then


----------



## Wirerat

Wirerat --- Fx6300/ 4.7ghz --- MSI power edition oc 2gb 660TI /1322 core/1771 MHz memory --- 52.4 FPS --- Score 2192


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*


No data line?.... What clocks was that on?.

1600Mhz?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> No data line?.... What clocks was that on?.
> 
> 1600Mhz?


I added a data line. I really do not know why my scores are 10 fps higher than other gtx660ti. I was getting around 37 - 40 FPS final score. Then I open nvidea control panel and set the slider to performance and closed everything in the background I could. I have gotten 52-53 FPS every run now.

My scores in Heaven Do not seem care though. I am getting 42fps there.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I thought 1440p was at 8x AA.
> I could only find on the OP that multi monitors and 4K res was 4x AA but nothing on 1440p
> I've been doing all my 1440p runs at 8x AA


What about tri 1440p? Corrected reso of 4680x2560? 4x?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> No data line?.... What clocks was that on?.
> 
> 1600Mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a data line. I really do not know why my scores are 10 fps higher than other gtx660ti. I was getting around 37 - 40 FPS final score. Then I open nvidea control panel and set the slider to performance and closed everything in the background I could. I have gotten 52-53 FPS every run now.
> 
> My scores in Heaven Do not seem care though. I am getting 42fps there.
Click to expand...

The data line you are meant to include is:
Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The data line you are meant to include is:
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score


Fixed! Sorry about that.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Dang JPMBoy.. I tried my 3770K at 5GHz wednesday night and I couldn't get it to stable in valley. Even had it at about 5,120 MHz by 1.6VCore and it still wouldn't stable in valley. Not sure if I needed adjust timings on ram on play with BClk and a few other things some more.. lol Looks like I won't be beating that 105.5 score after all...

105.4..







lmao


----------



## kpforce1

Just had some time to tinker with the new 780 Classy







. The Classified Tuner software is pimptastic! I started to get core throttling though so I suppose I need to flash to the 200% power limit BIOS







. I could get +500 on the memory before I had to bump it to 1.62V. I had the core @ 1.275V. Temps never over 40*C though









*kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.3GHz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper, 1373 / 3578 --- 81.2 --- 3398*



I suppose I will need to get crazy and push my 920 to 4.6+ GHz like Chronic1 and squeeze out a few more FPS














. Very nice clock on that old dog!


----------



## Jack Mac

Yep, his 920 clocks higher than my 3570k.


----------



## hotrod717

Not a submission, just for reference - Asus.rom. Should be moving to pt1/pt3 soon.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Just had some time to tinker with the new 780 Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Classified Tuner software is pimptastic! I started to get core throttling though so I suppose I need to flash to the 200% power limit BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I could get +500 on the memory before I had to bump it to 1.62V. I had the core @ 1.275V. Temps never over 40*C though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.3GHz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper, 1373 / 3578 --- 81.2 --- 3398*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I will need to get crazy and push my 920 to 4.6+ GHz like Chronic1 and squeeze out a few more FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very nice clock on that old dog!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yep, his 920 clocks higher than my 3570k.


haha yeah his 920 is a beast. hje's always bragging about how he overclocks his like 60%
2.6Ghz to 4.6Ghz but thats mainly because i mess with him about having 5.2Ghz........ wish my 3570k would oc +60%


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Wish my IB would stable at 5. I can boot into windows all day but as soon as I click valley. Freeze-BSOD.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Just had some time to tinker with the new 780 Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Classified Tuner software is pimptastic! I started to get core throttling though so I suppose I need to flash to the 200% power limit BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I could get +500 on the memory before I had to bump it to 1.62V. I had the core @ 1.275V. Temps never over 40*C though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.3GHz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper, 1373 / 3578 --- 81.2 --- 3398*
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I will need to get crazy and push my 920 to 4.6+ GHz like Chronic1 and squeeze out a few more FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very nice clock on that old dog!


The difference between me running 4.5ghz and 4.7ghz was 0.1fps in valley.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> haha yeah his 920 is a beast. hje's always bragging about how he overclocks his like 60%
> 2.6Ghz to 4.6Ghz but thats mainly because i mess with him about having 5.2Ghz........ wish my 3570k would oc +60%


Oh yeah!! I had to pull out 3 of the 6 sticks of RAM to do it... and suprisingly I had to leave HT ON to get 4.7GHz! lol

This is my best run so far and here is the settings



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> The difference between me running 4.5ghz and 4.7ghz was 0.1fps in valley.


Looks like the difference from 4.3GHz to 4.7GHz gains are more like 2.5 Fps







. Woops... didn't realize that the GPU clocks were different







probably more like 1-1.5 FPS difference







Already dropped the clocks so my benching is finished for today.

Please update my score









*kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.7GHz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper, 1385 / 3672 --- 83.7 --- 3504*


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Oh yeah!! I had to pull out 3 of the 6 sticks of RAM to do it... and suprisingly I had to leave HT ON to get 4.7GHz! lol
> 
> This is my best run so far and here is the settings
> 
> 
> Looks like the difference from 4.3GHz to 4.7GHz gains are more like 2.5 Fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Please update my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.7GHz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper, 1385 / 3672 --- 83.7 --- 3504*


Looks like you overclocked your card higher as well (1385 / 3672). Drop it back down to 1373 / 3578 and it will be like .2 fps gained.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Looks like you overclocked your card higher as well (1373 / 3578). Drop the card back down to 1373 / 3578 and come back and cleanup your misinformation.


fixed my post.... I didn't realize that I had the clocks different. Sorry. Wasn't trying to present misinformation


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> fixed my post.... I didn't realize that I had the clocks different. Sorry. Wasn't trying to present misinformation


Oh its ok man. I know you just wanted to post yourself a higher score for the charts and didnt realize you were presenting misinformation.

With that 4.7ghz overclock you will notice that most games do not like Hyper threading. Far Cry 3 and Skyrim are 2 games where I get higher minimums with Hyper threading off. Crysis 3 on the other hand LOVES hyper threading. Probably BF4 as well but I have not tested this. I did notice Crysis 3 loves tight ram timings. I gain almost 5fps just from lowering my timings to 6-6-6-18 @ 1730mhz.

If you want to test. Load up Crysis 3 on the "welcome to the jungle" mission and play it while monitoring your FPS. Find a spot where your FPS is the lowest and GPU usage is no longer at 99% (somewhere in the fields of grass) Then compare that spot with HT off. Its quite a big difference. For me its about a 10-12fps boost on my minimum frame rate.

Now on the other side of things. Load up Far Cry 3 and fast travel to Amanaki village. Exit the safe room and make two immediate right hand turns and you'll see 2 rocks with a pathway up the middle. Stand on one of those rocks and look back towards the town. Set FOV to 90 or 82.5 and compare your fps with HT on and HT off. HT off is about 6 fps higher and not really necessary to turn HT off just for this game because usually your minimums will be above 60fps.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Oh its ok man. I know you just wanted to post yourself a higher score for the charts and didnt realize you were presenting misinformation.
> 
> With that 4.7ghz overclock you will notice that most games do not like Hyper threading. Far Cry 3 and Skyrim are 2 games where I get higher minimums with Hyper threading off. Crysis 3 on the other hand LOVES hyper threading.
> 
> If you want to test. Load up Crysis 3 on the "welcome to the jungle" mission and play it while monitoring your FPS. Find a spot where your FPS is the lowest and GPU usage is no longer at 99%. Then compare that spot with HT off. Its quite a big difference. For me its about a 10fps boost on my minimum fps while having HT ON.
> 
> Now on the other side of things. Load up Far Cry 3 and fast travel to amanaki village. exit the safe room and make two immediate right hand turns and you'll see 2 rocks with a pathway up the middle. Stand on one of those rocks and look back towards the town. If you raise your FOV to really high you will get a much lower minimum fps for clearer test results. Compare your fps with HT on and HT off. HT off is about 5 fps higher in my case
> 
> For Skyrim, make sure your shadows are set to the default very high setting of 8000. Stand at the top of Dragonreach and look down over the town of Whiterun from the top of the stairs. Compare your fps with HT off and HT on. HT off is about 3fps higher in my case.


I would but my chip isn't as golden as yours







. I have to push 1.6V to the core and 1.625V VTT to run 4.7 lol. I run about 1.445 or so just for 4.3 GHz


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I would but my chip isn't as golden as yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to push 1.6V to the core and 1.625V VTT to run 4.7 lol. I run about 1.445 or so just for 4.3 GHz


Well 4.3ghz is still higher than most people with this chip.







You should try lowering your memory timings. I get 5fps boost in Crysis 3 on my minimum frame rate when I did 1730mhz 6-6-6-18 @ 1.75v --versus-- 1730mhz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.65v. I run 1.75 vdimm 24/7, its only a +100mv volt when you think about it. As long as your CPU VTT is within .5 you will be fine. See if 1.75v can tighten your timings today!









I also notice a big boost from running the uncore/Northbridge frequency as high as you can without going over your preferred CPU VTT voltage. I like to try to keep my uncore/NB around 4ghz to 4.1ghz. because it only takes 1.4 on CPU VTT to do it. I dont like going over 1.45v on CPU VTT just for safety reasons. (uncore frequency is also called NB frequency on other boards and in CPU-Z)


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Well 4.3ghz is still higher than most people with this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try lowering your memory timings. I get 5fps boost in Crysis 3 on my minimum frame rate when I did 1730mhz 6-6-6-18 @ 1.75v --versus-- 1730mhz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.65v. I run 1.75 vdimm 24/7, its only a +100mv volt when you think about it. As long as your CPU VTT is within .5 you will be fine. See if 1.75v can tighten your timings today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice a big boost from running the uncore/Northbridge frequency as high as you can without going over your preferred CPU VTT voltage. I like to try to keep my uncore/NB around 4ghz to 4.1ghz. because it only takes 1.4 on CPU VTT to do it. I dont like going over 1.45v on CPU VTT just for safety reasons. (uncore frequency is also called NB frequency on other boards and in CPU-Z)


I've been pushing crazy voltages through my poor 920 since I got it. I have always run 6 sticks of 2000+ MHz Ram 9-9-9-27 in it. Needless to say six sticks on this platform require a LOT more voltage to run 2000-2100 MHz with the CPU @ 4.2GHz+ especiall on the VTT front. Not to mention I have to run the 1600 MCH strap and I have no choice but to use the 20x multiplier for my uncore/NB frequency because of it (i.e. 4+GHz any way I run it with 2000MHz ram ratio). I do run 1.74-1.76V on the RAM due to the high VTT I have to run though

If I was running 1600-1800MHz Ram frequencies I wouldn't have to run the voltages I do but I find the benefit in real world application to be more than worth it for 2GHz RAM


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I've been pushing crazy voltages through my poor 920 since I got it. I have always run 6 sticks of 2000+ MHz Ram 9-9-9-27 in it. Needless to say six sticks on this platform require a LOT more voltage to run 2000-2100 MHz with the CPU @ 4.2GHz+ especiall on the VTT front. Not to mention I have to run the 1600 MCH strap and I have no choice but to use the 20x multiplier for my uncore/NB frequency because of it (i.e. 4+GHz any way I run it with 2000MHz ram ratio). I do run 1.74-1.76V on the RAM due to the high VTT I have to run though
> 
> If I was running 1600-1800MHz Ram frequencies I wouldn't have to run the voltages I do but I find the benefit in real world application to be more than worth it for 2GHz RAM


My ram is 3x2GB sticks @ 2000mhz 8-8-8-24 @ 1.65v and 1733mhz 6-6-6-18 is just as fast or faster and uses less cpu vtt. I tried overclocking my ram to 2100-2155mhz with 1.75v and 9-9-9-31 and even 10-10-10-31 but could never get it stable even tried 1.8 vdimm. I just couldnt do it. It wasnt my CPU VTT voltage either. Ive had Uncore up to 4.3ghz with +250mv/1.45v. My 4.3ghz overclock was 1650mhz ram speed with 6-6-6-18 timings @ 1.67v Uncore was at x20/4120mhz and memory was 2x8. Got that stable just fine. As soon as I switch memory to 2x10 2060mhz it became unstable no matter what I changed.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

New entry









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 *Sapphire R9 290* 1111 / 1272 63fps 2635



















Doesn't seem to clock that high on da mem







but this is stock bios haven't flashed or modded nuthin yet


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Oh another toy for you!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes my new benching card







Its a bit of a beast and my first radeon card too . So lots to re-learn and re-bench


----------



## lilchronic

GTX 780 TI aida64 GPGPU bechmark
1270 core clock 1900mhz mem



GTX 780 sc acx aidia64 GPGPU benchmark

1228Mhz core clock 18500Mhz mem clock


----------



## Ricdeau

Submission update:

Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire 1190MHz / 1400MHz -- 129.9 --- 5433


And the update for the 1440p:

Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire 1190MHz / 1400MHz -- 87.9 --- 3676


Cards are under water now, and tinkering with the clocks.

--Edit--

Here's my single card runs:

Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X 1190MHz / 1400MHz -- 72.3 --- 3024


1440p
Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X 1190MHz / 1400MHz -- 45.2 --- 1891


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Very nice that's 2fps higher than my 760 tri


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Submission update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire 1190MHz / 1400MHz -- 129.9 --- 5433
> 
> 
> And the update for the 1440p:
> 
> Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire 1190MHz / 1400MHz -- 87.9 --- 3676
> 
> 
> Cards are under water now, and tinkering with the clocks.
> 
> --Edit--
> 
> Here's my single card runs:
> 
> Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X 1190MHz / 1400MHz -- 72.3 --- 3024
> 
> 
> 1440p
> Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X 1190MHz / 1400MHz -- 45.2 --- 1891


Are those clocks with voltage tweaking (I really hope not)?


----------



## Baghi

*Baghi --- Core i3-2100 @ 3.10 GHz --- Radeon HD 7850, 1240 / 1400 --- 32.7 --- 1367*


EDIT:
Is jpg conversion necessary?


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> New entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 *Sapphire R9 290* 1111 / 1272 63fps 2635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to clock that high on da mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is stock bios haven't flashed or modded nuthin yet


That's pretty sad considering my 1 x670 FTW pulls a 55fps.....


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> That's pretty sad considering my 1 x670 FTW pulls a 55fps.....


If you haven't noticed, valley isn't what I would call amd friendly lol. Go look at firestrike scores, something a bit more balanced (if not amd leaning)


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> That's pretty sad considering my 1 x670 FTW pulls a 55fps.....


lol now lets compare firestrike scores







Valley is outdated, bad test for new architecture 290 cards.


----------



## SeanJ76

That's too bad AMD fails at Valley 1.0, it's the only pure graphic benchmark currently. I'd say it's AMD's fault for not optimizing their drivers for Valley 1.0.......it's been out for over a year.
New score w 331.82 driver-
SeanJ76

i5 2500k

[email protected] Vcore

2x Evga 670 FTW sli

1293mhz core/3707 memory/145% pwr target----95.6 fps---3999 score



Not as good as the 320.49 driver but not far off from it either-
SeanJ76

i5 2500k

[email protected] Vcore

2x Evga 670 FTW sli

1293mhz core/3707 memory/145% pwr target---95.7----4005 score


----------



## ImJJames

AMD doesn't fail at Valley, only Hawaii chips since its a new architecture, unlike Nvidia who recycle same architecture and slap $700 price tag on it.


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Are those clocks with voltage tweaking (I really hope not)?


No, just voltage offset increased in Afterburner. Waiting for a bit for some more info on safer voltage levels before I mess with it too much. Been a few people to kill their cards which I'm not really wanting to do!







Sapphire is supposed to be updating Trixx with voltage control, but it's not out yet. I don't want to flash over to ASUS so I'm waiting for that update.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> That's pretty sad considering my 1 x670 FTW pulls a 55fps.....


Might not clock that well but it will eat yours for breakfast ( single card ) on other benchies









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> If you haven't noticed, valley isn't what I would call amd friendly lol. Go look at firestrike scores, something a bit more balanced (if not amd leaning)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> lol now lets compare firestrike scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley is outdated, bad test for new architecture 290 cards.
Click to expand...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7600977



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1244748


----------



## King Nothing

I love how all the benchmarks say I need an upgrade bad but I have no problem with new games at 1080p.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing*
> 
> 
> 
> I love how all the benchmarks say I need an upgrade bad but I have no problem with new games at 1080p.


Well it seems you are around amd 7850 range, so yes you can play most games at 1080P just fine even on ULTRA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> AMD doesn't fail at Valley, only Hawaii chips since its a new architecture, unlike Nvidia who recycle same architecture and slap $700 price tag on it.


Try Heaven, you'll do better. It's the AMD drivers. Best I could do is mid 70's with a 290x and OEM bios.

Gotta try catzilla...


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Try Heaven, you'll do better. It's the AMD drivers. Best I could do is mid 70's with a 290x and OEM bios.
> 
> Gotta try catzilla...


Both Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0 came in the same time period (Feb, 2013 - a bit earlier than first GK110), it's just that Heaven already had it's version whilst Valley is the first of it's series. Like Futuremark, Unigine also need to roll out patches or something for new gen. cards.


----------



## SeanJ76

AMD has always had issues with drivers...it'll be another 8 months before a good one comes out just like the 7970's days:thumb:


----------



## hotrod717

Don't think it's AMD drivers. More like Unigine. Unlocked 290 Mild OC on 3Dmark.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615716
Vs. higher OC on Valley.

Yeah it's the drivers.


----------



## vagenrider

*vagenrider ---- 2600k / 5ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1203 / 2304 / 3401 ---- 127.3 ---- 5326*

back again with my 780 sli and my frankenstain palit with evga rev3A bios heeheheheh!


----------



## ImJJames

Just got this card an hour ago, max temps 71C @ Stock BIOS, expect higher score from me







This is just beginning

*ImJJames---4770K / 4.3Ghz ---AMD R9 290, 1225 Clock/1500 Memory ---- 74.3 ----3107*


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Don't think it's AMD drivers. More like Unigine. Unlocked 290 Mild OC on 3Dmark.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615716
> Vs. higher OC on Valley.
> 
> Yeah it's the drivers.


Valley may need a update and the drivers on the amd could be better. It is a new architecture but I haven't ran 3dmark yet will try tomorrow since I have to redownload. Only thing bad about 3dmark is cpu plays such a big role vs valley is basically allgpu base


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATED SCORE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@[email protected],496v Stock R9 290 sapphy @ [email protected]@1.25v 69.4fps 2902











Gonna have to unlock it me thinks , but could i be bothered ?


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATED SCORE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@[email protected],496v Stock R9 290 sapphy @ [email protected]@1.25v 69.4fps 2902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to unlock it me thinks , but could i be bothered ?


If you can unlock it then why not...lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> If you can unlock it then why not...lol


Cause im lazy , plus its me first radeon card and i know very little about flashing and unlocking ( radeon cards ) . Been a green man all my life


----------



## Finger82

Here is my score









Finger82--- i7 3930k @[email protected]@1.28V --- GTX 780 SLI @[email protected]@1.21V --- 129.8 --- 5432


----------



## SDhydro

sdhydro---2600K / 4.8Ghz ---Asus gtx 780dc2, 1372 Clock/ 6738Memory ---- 79.7 ----3333


----------



## mxthunder

updated.
now off to go do some benching in the cold


----------



## ImJJames

UPDATE

*ImJJames---4770K / 4.3Ghz ---AMD R9 290, 1250 Clock/1500 Memory ---- 75.1 ----3142
*


----------



## vagenrider

*vagenrider ---- 2600k / 5ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1212 / 2304 / 1777 ---- 129.1 ---- 5400*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> *ImJJames---4770K / 4.3Ghz ---AMD R9 290, 1250 Clock/1500 Memory ---- 75.1 ----3142
> *


----------



## scotthulbs

*scotthulbs --- 3570k / 4.2Ghz --- GTX 670 FTW SLI, 1293Mhz / 7404Mhz --- 91.8 --- 3842*


----------



## DeadlyDNA

DeadlyDNA ---- i7 [email protected] ---- 4xR9 290(Quadfire) stock clocks ---- 96.6 ---- 4041



Forgot to mention this is 5760x1080 run, and upgraded from tri-fire to quad.


----------



## ImJJames

UPDATE

*ImJJames---4770K / 4.3Ghz ---AMD R9 290, 1260 Clock/1500 Memory ---- 75.4 ----3153*


----------



## tribolex

*Tribolex --- 3770K / 4,7Ghz --- GTX 680 SLI, 1267 Mhz/ 7528Mhz --- 104,7 --- 4380*


----------



## vagenrider

*vagenrider ---- 2600k / 5.1ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1215 / 2304 / 1779 ---- 130.8 ---- 5474*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> DeadlyDNA ---- i7 [email protected] ---- 4xR9 290(Quadfire) stock clocks ---- 96.6 ---- 4041
> 
> Forgot to mention this is 5760x1080 run, and upgraded from tri-fire to quad.


huh - you must have loaded the wrong screen shot


----------



## vagenrider

*vagenrider ---- 2600k / 5.2ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1215 / 2304 / 1779 ---- 132.3 ---- 5535*


----------



## FtW 420

Was at it for a while, but could not quite crack 4k with a 780 yet...

FtW 420 ---- i5 [email protected] ---- gtx780 Lightning @ 1606/1912 ---- 95.4 ---- 3992


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Was at it for a while, but could not quite crack 4k with a 780 yet...
> 
> FtW 420 ---- i5 [email protected] ---- gtx780 Lightning @ 1606/1912 ---- 95.4 ---- 3992
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1606Mhz.... Bless your soul mister


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Was at it for a while, but could not quite crack 4k with a 780 yet...
> 
> FtW 420 ---- i5 [email protected] ---- gtx780 Lightning @ 1606/1912 ---- 95.4 ---- 3992


kicked Alatar from top 3















really nice score!!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Was at it for a while, but could not quite crack 4k with a 780 yet...
> 
> FtW 420 ---- i5 [email protected] ---- gtx780 Lightning @ 1606/1912 ---- 95.4 ---- 3992


a 4670k ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score.







95+ FPS from a 780 is tough!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 1606Mhz.... Bless your soul mister


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> kicked Alatar from top 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really nice score!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95+ FPS from a 780 is tough!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> a 4670k ?


Testing a new chip, finally got an ES to try out. Just have to figure out how to clock it better, it'll boot & run 5.3Ghz at 1.25V but doesn't seem to like more than 1.6V.
At least it can do 6Ghz, my retail 4770k can't quite manage 6ghz at 1.9V.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Thanks!
> Testing a new chip, finally got an ES to try out. Just have to figure out how to clock it better, it'll boot & run 5.3Ghz at 1.25V but doesn't seem to like more than 1.6V.
> At least it can do 6Ghz, my retail 4770k can't quite manage 6ghz at 1.9V.


...that whooshing sound







...

Congrats ! - some insane scores







What was the sub-zero GPU voltage ? Any plans to get a 780 Ti soon, i.e. 780 Ti Classy or Lightning and put them through the same 'performance regime' - that would surely break 100 FPS / single GPU ?


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 --- i7 [email protected] 4.9Ghz ---- GTX 780 ; 1420/ 7078 ---- 81.1 ---- 3391


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> jdm317 --- i7 [email protected] 4.9Ghz ---- GTX 780 ; 1420/ 7078 ---- 81.1 ---- 3391


How did I score higher than you with i7 920 / 4.7GHz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper, 1385 / 3672 --- 83.7 --- 3504 What drivers are you using?


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> How did I score higher than you with i7 920 / 4.7GHz --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper, 1385 / 3672 --- 83.7 --- 3504 What drivers are you using?


Not sure. I thought it seemed low. Using the latest beta drivers.331.93


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- i5 [email protected] 5.3Ghz ---- GTX 780Ti ; 1330/7730 ---- 84.8 ---- 3546


----------



## mxthunder

daum guys. looks like i will be doing a big update in the morning!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> daum guys. looks like i will be doing a big update in the morning!


Ok, so you my as well update this one too then!

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @4.9GHz -- GTX TITAN @1476MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4033 -- 96.4FPS:*





Thanks mxthunder.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ok, so you my as well update this one too then!
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @4.9GHz -- GTX TITAN @1476MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4033 -- 96.4FPS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mxthunder.


...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks Joa3d43.









I appreciate all your positive comments and informative posts!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> AMD doesn't fail at Valley, only Hawaii chips since its a new architecture, unlike Nvidia who recycle same architecture and slap $700 price tag on it.


Recycling architecture is standard operation procedure, specially when it takes the competition almost 2 years to push a new one... Nvidia always pushes 2 cycles with the same architecture, it just took them awhile to get revision B onto the shelve's, which is doing amazing things clock wise.

Valley is most definitely an epeen bench more than anything else. AMD driver's should optimize for it @ some point, also crossfire w/ a custom profile does amazing in valley. You will see many green team people switch back to red team if AMD keeps the steam going.


----------



## jdm317

*jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz -- GTX 780 Classified -- 1410mhz / 3844mhz -- 3460 -- 82.7FPS*



Still a little on the low side. Should have a waterblock in a few days, and another 780 Classified.


----------



## vagenrider

The video with my 5535..


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> *jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz -- 1410mhz / 3844mhz -- 3460 -- 82.7FPS*
> 
> 
> 
> Still a little on the low side. Should have a waterblock in a few days, and another 780 Classified.


what GPU is this using? the information is missing from the data line


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> what GPU is this using? the information is missing from the data line


Sorry Thunder, its a 780 Classified, overlooked it.


----------



## mxthunder

updated. Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ok, so you my as well update this one too then!
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @4.9GHz -- GTX TITAN @1476MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4033 -- 96.4FPS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mxthunder.


Holy ballz man.... that is awesome. This may be a dumb question but it seems like I remember people saying you couldn't ?? Is there a way to monitor the VRM temps on the TItans? Since I'm running the stock air cooler in a custom hybrid configuration (universal block on the GPU) it makes me wonder what kind of voltage I could really run "cool" lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> *jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz -- GTX 780 Classified -- 1410mhz / 3844mhz -- 3460 -- 82.7FPS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a little on the low side. Should have a waterblock in a few days, and another 780 Classified.


Are you running all of the NVIDIA approved Valley tweaks (shown on the first page)? Also, did you get your hands on that spiffy classy voltage tuner?







. It is pretty awesome! It gave me a reason to flash my classy to a higher power limit BIOS because after 1.63V on the VRAM and 1.2875 on the core I started to get throttle on the LN2 BIOS. After my stupid self picked the Titan BIOS by accident first....and flashed it.... needless to say that was interesting. Yes, a Titan BIOS "worked" on the 780 but it wasn't pretty thats all I'll say about that.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated. Let me know if I missed anything.


greetings from greece!


----------



## Ricdeau

Submission update:

Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire 1190MHz / 1400MHz -- 132.2 --- 5531


Has anyone else tried Optimize 1x1 or AFR Friendly Crossfire profiles? Optimize 1x1 makes the bloom go bananas for me, and it saturates the screen. I can score a bit higher like that, but I don't feel it's fair. AFR Friendly just gives me a black screen, but the menu overlay displays. The frame rates seem right if you click on Benchmark, but it's solid black aside from the overlay. Anyone else had any success with the different Crossfire profiles?


----------



## Joeking78

Joeking78 --- i7-4930k / 4.7GHz --- R9 290X Tri-fire 1165MHz / 1250MHz -- 141.0 --- 5898

Guessing Valley don't like the 290 much...


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Joeking78 --- i7-4930k / 4.7GHz --- R9 290X Tri-fire 1165MHz / 1250MHz -- 141.0 --- 5898
> 
> Guessing Valley don't like the 290 much...


I was thinking the same.. but my scores got a lot closer to titans once I went multi-monitor even at stock.
I thought I was just cpu bound at 1080p but I wonder if its more to do with gpu throttling at lower resolutions..im not sure what the case is but most of my 1080p tests are capping out lower than I expected


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Guessing Valley don't like the 290 much...


agree..


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> agree..


Ηι George!580's gone?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ok, so you my as well update this one too then!
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @4.9GHz -- GTX TITAN @1476MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4033 -- 96.4FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mxthunder.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Was at it for a while, but could not quite crack 4k with a 780 yet...
> 
> FtW 420 ---- i5 [email protected] ---- gtx780 Lightning @ 1606/1912 ---- 95.4 ---- 3992


Dang guys! Impressive!


----------



## pharma57

Definitely some beastly clocks & scores by FTW420 and MrTOOShort!


----------



## FtW 420

Just waiting for mrtooshort to update with a few more points, he's only 3 points behind my titans score & I don't think he's going to stop there...


----------



## Jack Mac

I guess he was just a few points...too short. *whips off sunglasses*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can't understand how on earth he's getting nearly 1500MHZ out of that Titan?!?! My "good" one will not go over 1315MHz at 1.3V no matter what I try. Not to mention the fact that Valley is just so borked with my setup now that I pretty much have stopped even bothering with it anymore...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@kpforce1

No way to monitor VRM temps through software. I'm just using very cold air and taking a chance. lilchronic was using 1.45v on his 780, so I thought I could go more since I'm sure my ambient is way colder.

I also am using the EK back plate with 1.5mm thermal pads between it and the pcb where the VRMs lie. And using SARCON Extreme Thermal Pads for the memory chips and VRMs them selves.

I can go further now with LLC enabled compared to disabled. 3dmark was a headache with it disabled. Bsod 19 left and right. My 96.4FPS is with LLC disabled though.

And thanks again for the nice comments guys, it inspires me to push for more!


----------



## FarmerJo

FarmerJo --- i7 2600k @ 5.3 GHz ---- GTX Titan ; 1474 / 1900 ---- 93.6 FPS ---- 3918


id like to personally thank FTW420 for all his help


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @kpforce1
> 
> No way to monitor VRM temps through software. I'm just using very cold air and taking a chance. lilchronic was using 1.45v on his 780, so I thought I could go more since I'm sure my ambient is way colder.
> 
> I also am using the EK back plate with 1.5mm thermal pads between it and the pcb where the VRMs lie. And using SARCON Extreme Thermal Pads for the memory chips and VRMs them selves.
> 
> I can go further now with LLC enabled compared to disabled. 3dmark was a headache with it disabled. Bsod 19 left and right. My 96.4FPS is with LLC disabled though.
> 
> And thanks again for the nice comments guys, it inspires me to push for more!


1.45v + LLC 0, so 1.481v


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Are you running all of the NVIDIA approved Valley tweaks (shown on the first page)? Also, did you get your hands on that spiffy classy voltage tuner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is pretty awesome! It gave me a reason to flash my classy to a higher power limit BIOS because after 1.63V on the VRAM and 1.2875 on the core I started to get throttle on the LN2 BIOS. After my stupid self picked the Titan BIOS by accident first....and flashed it.... needless to say that was interesting. Yes, a Titan BIOS "worked" on the 780 but it wasn't pretty thats all I'll say about that.


Yes, and I actually figured it out. I just got these classy's, so Im still getting to learn them. Im using Skynet Rev3. Long story short, I was too lazy to take out my watercooling stuff on my 7970 and was running the gtx in the second slot. Just finished draining and re-situating things, and alas, about 100-120 point increase







. Thank you for the help, its much appreciated, its great to have members jump in and help.

MrTOOSHORT and FtW 420, you guys are crazy and inspiring. Nice work! z


----------



## jdm317

update

*jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.9ghz -- GTX 780 @ -- 1425/3829 -- 86.5 -- 3618*


----------



## Pandora's Box

Pandora's Box --- [email protected] ---- GTX 780 TI SLI ; 1255 Core / 7800 ---- AVG FPS:136.5 ---- Score: 5712


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Pandora's Box --- [email protected] ---- GTX 780 TI SLI ; 1255 Core / 7800 ---- AVG FPS:136.5 ---- Score: 5712


why so low?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> why so low?


You must be joking....


----------



## vagenrider

*vagenrider ---- 2600k / 5.3ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1215 / 2304 / 1779 ---- 132.6 ---- 5550*


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> You must be joking....


ohhhhh.......i see fast the TI and cunfused with Tri..hahahahahah! sorry my friend..


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> why so low?


I was wondering the same thing until I realized it said Ti instead of Tri lol. I'd say his score is pretty good given the clocks. This POST is DOCtakeDOOTY run with 780 Ti SLi with 1278/8000 on one card and 1245/8000 clocks on the other.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing until I realized it said Ti instead of Tri lol. I'd say his score is pretty good given the clocks. This POST is DOCtakeDOOTY run with 780 Ti SLi with 1278/8000 on one card and 1245/8000 clocks on the other.


looool!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing until I realized it said Ti instead of Tri lol. I'd say his score is pretty good given the clocks. This POST is DOCtakeDOOTY run with 780 Ti SLi with 1278/8000 on one card and 1245/8000 clocks on the other.


Yeah I saw that post, valley loves memory speed. Unfortunately mine cap out around 7.8ghz.


----------



## vagenrider

UPDATE!
*vagenrider ---- 2600k / 5.3ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1215 / 2304 / 1779 ---- 135.2 ---- 5658*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> FarmerJo --- i7 2600k @ 5.3 GHz ---- GTX Titan ; 1474 / 1900 ---- 93.6 FPS ---- 3918
> 
> 
> id like to personally thank FTW420 for all his help


Nice!

I'll post the latest Titan score up now before the Classy Ti gets into peoples' hands.

FtW 420 --- [email protected] ---- GTX Titan @ 1555 / 1881 ---- 97.3 FPS ---- Score: 4069


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Holy hex and titan overvolt Batman


----------



## vagenrider

Last Update For Today..









*vagenrider ---- 2600k / 5.3ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1215 / 2304 / 1779 ---- 135.7 ---- 5679*


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I'll post the latest Titan score up now before the Classy Ti gets into peoples' hands.
> 
> FtW 420 --- [email protected] ---- GTX Titan @ 1555 / 1881 ---- 97.3 FPS ---- Score: 4069


Impressive!


----------



## mxthunder

Nice work everyone, looks like ill be doing an update sooner than later.
Looking forward to seeing the 780Ti classy numbers and eagerly anticipating the release of the reference Ti HC waterblock.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I'll post the latest Titan score up now before the Classy Ti gets into peoples' hands.
> 
> FtW 420 --- [email protected] ---- GTX Titan @ 1555 / 1881 ---- 97.3 FPS ---- Score: 4069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...wow - WOW !







>>> next stop, 100 FPS ?


----------



## doctakedooty

100 FPS may be sometime this week with the 780Ti Classifieds released. I am ordering 2 this weekend after I sell my reference 780Ti's I hate to sell them because they oc so high and I got lucky and got 2 that were on par with each other.


----------



## NYMD

NYMD --- 3930k @ 4.8 --- Asus DCII GTX 780 x3 SLI, 1070 / 1566 --- *125.8* --- *5265*



Air cooled R4


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> NYMD --- 3930k @ 4.8 --- Asus DCII GTX 780 x3 SLI, 1070 / 1566 --- *125.8* --- *5265*
> 
> 
> 
> Air cooled R4


Something is wrong here. You're getting scores similar to a 2x system rather than 3x.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Something is wrong here. You're getting scores similar to a 2x system rather than 3x.


Not really his OC is running just sky bios it looks like with no OC besides the OC sky bios gives you. Once he puts some OC on them then they will start getting where they should be


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Not really his OC is running just sky bios it looks like with no OC besides the OC sky bios gives you. Once he puts some OC on them then they will start getting where they should be


For tri SLI that score is not normal overclocked or not. I've seen his scores in other benches too, and they are low as well. Unless scaling on the 780s in tri SLI is just garbage which I've not seen to be the case typically.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> For tri SLI that score is not normal overclocked or not. I've seen his scores in other benches too, and they are low as well. Unless scaling on the 780s in tri SLI is just garbage which I've not seen to be the case typically.


No they don't scale bad with 3 my best score on a 3930k at his clock with 3 780s OC was I think 21000 on FS. I don't remember what my score was with 3 cards on here since my name had been removed from the list because it was when we could only have one post. I see whats probably going on though. He is running stock bios and his Kboost is all over the place on each card but mainly is he didn't increase his power target looks like he may be throttling on his first card.

I tried looking at his 3DMark score more in depth and I would definetly flash skys bios temps are going to be high when air cooling 3 cards anyways but I know I always had a problem when I ran Tri SLI 780s with temps on my top card wanting to throttle when running bench test due to temps


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> For tri SLI that score is not normal overclocked or not. I've seen his scores in other benches too, and they are low as well. Unless scaling on the 780s in tri SLI is just garbage which I've not seen to be the case typically.


I appreciate any help or just suggestions. I haven't built a PC in about 6 years so I'm catching up on a lot of things.

1. I'm only on air and just starting to OC both CPU and GPU
2. I'm pretty sure one of my GPUs is a little worse and doesn't clock as well as the first two I bought so I'm clocking the three separately
3. The middle card gets really hot in the hot air sandwich they create

I just put the processor to 4.9 and got 22,656 on FS. It hasn't complained yet so I might try 5.0. Ideas?

I'm not sure if I have the Asus p79 running the lanes optimally yet. The render test from GPU-Z shows them at PCI-E 2 with one x16 and two x8. I'm aware I could get a slightly better mb that would run two at x16 right?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I appreciate any help or just suggestions. I haven't built a PC in about 6 years so I'm catching up on a lot of things.
> 
> 1. I'm only on air and just starting to OC both CPU and GPU
> 2. I'm pretty sure one of my GPUs is a little worse and doesn't clock as well as the first two I bought so I'm clocking the three separately
> 3. The middle card gets really hot in the hot air sandwich they create
> 
> I just put the processor to 4.9 and got 22,656 on FS. It hasn't complained yet so I might try 5.0. Ideas?


I would put your best clocking card in first x16 slot second best card in second x16 slot then your weakest in the 8x slot. The top and middle will get really hot if you have the acx compared to the reference design that blows the hot air out the back. If that middle card you move somewhere else I would check into changing the thermal inferface. On one of my cards before it did the same took the heatsink off and there was almost no tim on it put some MX4 and ran a lot better. Last thing if you have not flash Sk3nets bios I would look into it would allow you to increase mv through after burner and allow more watts per card. When I ran 3 though on a Seasonic 1250 I had my 3930K @ 5.1 and the GPUS OC to the max and ended up popping the new PSU. So the bios will pull some voltage but allow for better clocks over stock.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I would put your best clocking card in first x16 slot second best card in second x16 slot then your weakest in the 8x slot. The top and middle will get really hot if you have the acx compared to the reference design that blows the hot air out the back. If that middle card you move somewhere else I would check into changing the thermal inferface. On one of my cards before it did the same took the heatsink off and there was almost no tim on it put some MX4 and ran a lot better. Last thing if you have not flash Sk3nets bios I would look into it would allow you to increase mv through after burner and allow more watts per card. When I ran 3 though on a Seasonic 1250 I had my 3930K @ 5.1 and the GPUS OC to the max and ended up popping the new PSU. So the bios will pull some voltage but allow for better clocks over stock.


Thanks! This setup with 3 air cooled cards is temporary though. My CL MH10 arrives tomorrow and I have all my watercooling blocks and things waiting. I wanted to see how far I could get it on air... I don't think I'm going to flash the BIOS of the cards or push them any further until they are under water. And I will really figure out which are the better clockers.

With the processor at 5.0, I just got the #3 result for 780 triple SLI in Firestrike, which is ahead of 4 others.... so I think I have it tuned pretty well now, right? (22884)

I just re-ran Unigine... a good boost:

131.8
5516

One thing I probably do need to figure out, how do I get my second lane on x16? I did some googling and tried the nvidia .exe fix but it didn't seem to work on Win 8.1.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Thanks! This setup with 3 air cooled cards is temporary though. My CL MH10 arrives tomorrow and I have all my watercooling blocks and things waiting. I wanted to see how far I could get it on air... I don't think I'm going to flash the BIOS of the cards or push them any further until they are under water. And I will really figure out which are the better clockers.
> 
> With the processor at 5.0, I just got the #3 result for 780 triple SLI in Firestrike, which is ahead of 4 others.... so I think I have it tuned pretty well now, right? (22884)
> 
> I just re-ran Unigine... a good boost:
> 
> 131.8
> 5516
> 
> One thing I probably do need to figure out, how do I get my second lane on x16? I did some googling and tried the nvidia .exe fix but it didn't seem to work on Win 8.1.


Well X79 runs at 16x 8x 16x in tri sli so the middle card will run at 8x where the top and bottom will run at 16x. When at idle and not in use they will show there running at 1.1 in GPU-Z.

If you will be putting them in water you will be good with Sky's bios and enjoy it. What do you have your ram running at? Higher ram speeds definetly help I got to replace my 2133 Corsair Dominator GTs. Going to pick up some GSkill 2666 CL11


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Well X79 runs at 16x 8x 16x in tri sli so the middle card will run at 8x where the top and bottom will run at 16x. When at idle and not in use they will show there running at 1.1 in GPU-Z.
> 
> If you will be putting them in water you will be good with Sky's bios and enjoy it. What do you have your ram running at? Higher ram speeds definetly help I got to replace my 2133 Corsair Dominator GTs. Going to pick up some GSkill 2666 CL11


Its standard "whatever was on sale RAM and a good brand"... Kingston HyperX 1600. I bought it before I decided to switch cases... unfortunately I bought 64GB of it. And it doesn't match. So I might switch it out in the future.

For the heck of it I tried booting it at 1866 and no go.

And even running the render test I don't see any second card switching to x16. I've tried this:

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/

And it didn't seem to do anything on Win 8.1.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Its standard "whatever was on sale RAM and a good brand"... Kingston HyperX 1600. I bought it before I decided to switch cases... unfortunately I bought 64GB of it. And it doesn't match. So I might switch it out in the future.
> 
> For the heck of it I tried booting it at 1866 and no go.
> 
> And even running the render test I don't see any second card switching to x16. I've tried this:
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/
> 
> And it didn't seem to do anything on Win 8.1.


I can't remember how I did it before I know I had the same issue before my bottom card not wanting to go to 16x pci e 3.0 and I can't remember for the life of me how I solved it. Especially in windows 8 since it is banned in HWBOT. You are running it as Administrator right? I will do some more research in the mean time to see what I can find.

Found this see if it helps
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2063059


----------



## helmy77

sorry post new score... delete this one..


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I can't remember how I did it before I know I had the same issue before my bottom card not wanting to go to 16x pci e 3.0 and I can't remember for the life of me how I solved it. Especially in windows 8 since it is banned in HWBOT. You are running it as Administrator right? I will do some more research in the mean time to see what I can find.
> 
> Found this see if it helps
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2063059


Thanks, worked perfectly! It now shows as PCI-e 3.0.

However I think I'm stuck with the two x8 lanes.

>but at 3+ GPUs, that changes to x16+x8+x8(+x8).

from: http://techgage.com/article/asus-p9x79-pro-motherboard-review/

Is there any real benefit to getting a board that would do x16 + x16 + x8 with a GTX 780? Looks like I have to go to a Rampage edition mb before they will do x16 + x16 + x8... even the p79 WS-E doesn't do it.


----------



## Gaupz

Eh what do you guys think? Haven't really tried to do any overclocking with the cards yet. Just finished my loop, CPU is 4.4Ghz @ 1.225v and I hit near 65-70 in BF4 so I'm not sure how much room I have to go with the cards. Right now max temps for my 780s in BF4 are 42-45 degrees Celsius. Had +75 Mhz on the core clock for this run.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Thanks, worked perfectly! It now shows as PCI-e 3.0.
> 
> However I think I'm stuck with the two x8 lanes
> >but at 3+ GPUs, that changes to x16+x8+x8(+x8).
> 
> from: http://techgage.com/article/asus-p9x79-pro-motherboard-review/
> 
> Is there any real benefit to getting a board that would do x16 + x16 + x8 with a GTX 780? Looks like I have to go to a Rampage edition mb before they will do x16 + x16 + x8... even the p79 WS-E doesn't do it.


The board should do 2 16x only issue could be a bad seat in the slot or like I had on a board a bad slot. Also its not down throttling the slit when not in use your putting stress on the gpus to make it want to kick into 16x. As far as difference between 8x and 16x its only going to matter in benching really as it may get you that extra .5 frames or something but nothing dramatic especially in gaming you won't notice.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> The board should do 2 16x only issue could be a bad seat in the slot or like I had on a board a bad slot. Also its not down throttling the slit when not in use your putting stress on the gpus to make it want to kick into 16x. As far as difference between 8x and 16x its only going to matter in benching really as it may get you that extra .5 frames or something but nothing dramatic especially in gaming you won't notice.


Thanks! I think I'll stick with this board for a while then.

I'm pretty sure the Asus p9x79 pro/deluxe/ws are all stuck at x16 + x8 + x8 even though they should be able to use all 40 lanes available. I've found a few other links now that say I won't be able to get x16 + x16 + x8. Asus limits that 3-way SLI combo to their overclocking / gamer oriented motherboards it seems.


----------



## helmy77

*helmy77 ---- i7 3970x / 5104ghz ---- GTX TITAN, 1411 //3596 ----89.6 ---- 3751*


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Nice work everyone, looks like ill be doing an update sooner than later.
> Looking forward to seeing the 780Ti classy numbers and eagerly anticipating the release of the reference Ti HC waterblock.


yesterday night my 5,3ghz destroy my windows installation..hahahahhahaahahahaahah!!!!!!!!fixed before some minutes and back again to the bench..







my score is good? tell me what you think about it..im running 2 regular 780 (palit-asus) at 1215-1779 with 1212mv score 5679.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> yesterday night my 5,3ghz destroy my windows installation..hahahahhahaahahahaahah!!!!!!!!fixed before some minutes and back again to the bench..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my score is good? tell me what you think about it..im running 2 regular 780 (palit-asus) at 1215-1779 with 1212mv score 5679.


I updated the sorted by GPU type tab, you can take a look there and see how you stack up. from what I can tell you are in the top 1/3 of 780 SLI scores.

All updated


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I updated the sorted by GPU type tab, you can take a look there and see how you stack up. from what I can tell you are in the top 1/3 of 780 SLI scores.
> 
> All updated


im very happy to hear that from a guy with so much experience like you..really appreciate it and greetings from greece my friend!


----------



## Pandora's Box

*Pandora's Box---- i7 3770k / 4800MHz ---- GTX 780 TI SLI, 1255 / 3900 ---- 96.2 ---- 4026 @ 1440P*


----------



## vagenrider

*Guys give some help..*

i have problem from yesterday..i raise up 5,3ghz for the bench and after some hours various things hapens such windows explorer crash-chrome flashes-freeze during windows install..from what i see the problem starts when cpu loads or when overclock it.....so cpu damaged or motherboard?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> *Guys give some help..*
> 
> i have problem from yesterday..i raise up 5,3ghz for the bench and after some hours various things hapens such windows explorer crash-chrome flashes-freeze during windows install..from what i see the problem starts when cpu loads or when overclock it.....so cpu damaged or motherboard?


have you set all your overclocks back to stock?


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> have you set all your overclocks back to stock?


yes..now im full default and when cpu loads 100% windows freezes or bsod also many times bsod at windows startup..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> yes..now im full default and when cpu loads 100% windows freezes or bsod also many times bsod at windows startup..


hmm, have you reset your cmos completely? try that and maybe a fresh windows install.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hmm, have you reset your cmos completely? try that and maybe a fresh windows install.


i made clear install before 4 hours..also clear cmos before some minutes but nothing..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 CF R9 290 Radeon 1163 / 1458 *123.7fps 5177*



Hoping to beat my TRI 760's ...... nearly


----------



## FtW 420

I'll get this one in too before the classy Ti take over, finally got to test the second Lightning with elpida memory & it was about what I expected, memory limited to ~1700mhz.

FtW 420 --- [email protected] ---- GTX 780 sli @ 1397 / 1710 ---- 143.2 FPS ---- Score: 5990


----------



## Jpmboy

Had to try this before tearing down to swap cards and MB. 4K will stress these cards hard!!

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan SLI --- 60.5 *4K Resolution*



and that benchmark is stunning to watch @ 4K


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Had to try this before tearing down to swap cards and MB. 4K will stress these cards hard!!
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan SLI --- 60.5 *4K Resolution*
> 
> 
> 
> and that benchmark is stunning to watch @ 4K


My question for 4k, is how noticeable is AA when low or off... my immediate thought was it would look good. However i have heard from someone that it's even more noticeable on 4k?


----------



## Jpmboy

I cannot see a difference between 2x and 8x... except for a big hit to FPS. I doubt the person who said that has actually used a 4K monitor








That valley run allocated 2.2GB vram. BF4 and CRy3 have reserved as much as 4GB. and they look fantastic. Maybe something like Halflife 1 would be different?
I have an AA visual test somewhere around here...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What 4k monitor you using JPM?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What 4k monitor you using JPM?


a dell and a seiki

edit: the dell is on loan to me from "work".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a dell and a seiki


I think the linked pictures in this review are accurate in terms of difference.
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/displays/57849-asus-pq321q-4k-gaming-tried-tested/?page=7


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Man I'd be all over that 50" Seiki to replace my dual 1440p Shimians if it was 60Hz...


----------



## Jpmboy

cant fps-game on it w/o switching to [email protected] it's a native 120hz panel, but hdmi1.4. Cheap enough... will be relegated to TV duty once a good 60Hx panel come out. the dell is good but small imo. i borroewed it from my compchem group... part of the deal for me to signoff on it


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Any idea when an affordable 60Hz 4k monitor might show up?


----------



## DStealth

DStealth [email protected] 780Ti SLI @ 1250/7720 133.6 5589


----------



## tribolex

Looks good for that moment in 4k. So that meens we need 2Titans for 2000$ and a 32" 4k 60hz for 3500$. Bämmmm we have to wait for a little bit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Any idea when an affordable 60Hz 4k monitor might show up?


The guys at redray say "not soon enough". If affordable ids <$1000 for a 32"+ panel? Two years. Take a look at the panasonic 4k with DP input. Not cheap, but certainly a step in the right direction; if it sells well.... Others will follow. What's buggering this is all movies are 24fps, sport broadcasts at 60 only on espn, fox and abc (cbs, nbc still send out an interlaced signal!). Once they up thier quality, high frequency transceivers will be common.

I know of some guys trying a hard mod to the seiki adding a DP port... Waiting to see what happens with that!


----------



## Ricdeau

Submission update:

Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire 1275MHz / 1400MHz -- 135.2 --- 5655


Finally got an updated test build of Trixx with an increased voltage slider. Will update single and 1440p soon.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Submission update:
> 
> Ricdeau --- i7-4770k / 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire 1275MHz / 1400MHz -- 135.2 --- 5655
> 
> 
> Finally got an updated test build of Trixx with an increased voltage slider. Will update single and 1440p soon.


Does the new version of trixx alow more voltage than AB?


----------



## kpforce1

Well, I managed to squeeze a few more FPS out of the 780 Classy HC







My best so far! Best core I can get with the 1.35 V. I think I can hit 4k on the memory though







. I have to push the 1.8V to it. I need an EVBOT lol

kpforce1 --- i7 920 / 4.5GHz --- GTX 780 Classy Hydro Copper 1421MHz / 3935MHz -- 86.7 FPS --- 3628


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Does the new version of trixx alow more voltage than AB?


Yes, up to 200mv, but no aux voltage modification.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Because the Classified 780 ti has begun, I had to try and go higher tonight!









*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4093 -- 97.8FPS:*


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Yes, up to 200mv, but no aux voltage modification.


I wonder if I could hit 1300 with 200mv, how much voltage does +200 actually give?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Because the Classified 780 ti has begun, I had to try and go higher tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4093 -- 97.8FPS:*


Good Lord son! That is impressive!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Because the Classified 780 ti has begun, I had to try and go higher tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4093 -- 97.8FPS:*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Because the Classified 780 ti has begun, I had to try and go higher tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4093 -- 97.8FPS:*


....whoosh - oh boy, I'm out of adjectives







...1st single GPU score within OP rules to break a 100 FPS will get a nice bottle of British Columbia Cab Merlot from me ... ...seriously...Sandhill Cab Merlot, yummy !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good Lord son! That is impressive!


Thanks buddy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....whoosh - oh boy, I'm out of adjectives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...1st single GPU score within OP rules to break a 100 FPS will get a nice bottle of British Columbia Cab Merlot from me ... ...seriously...Sandhill Cab Merlot, yummy !


How about 98FPS for that deal?

I think there is more left in the tank for that, just need it to be a tad more colder out!


----------



## wholeeo

Jeez, I remember when we were still trying to break the 80 mark. Now 80 is nothing and we got people nearly touching a 100.


----------



## tribolex

Mr tooshort, I wonder what config did you use for alltime-gaming. Battlefield 4 for example


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> Mr tooshort, I wonder what config did you use for alltime-gaming. Battlefield 4 for example


These are my 24/7 clocks:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, my 24/7 clocks are no AB at all and bone stock!


----------



## Wirerat

Wirerat FX6300 / 4.8ghz MSI power Edition 660TI SLI @ 1315 core / 1752 mem - 3607score 86.2 FPS


----------



## fewness

Got my 3x780Ti replacing old TitanSLI....will see if I can catch up with other triSLI/Fire scores


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Because the Classified 780 ti has begun, I had to try and go higher tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4093 -- 97.8FPS:*


Sick, what voltage?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Around 1.45v. Says in the afterburner graph.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Around 1.45v. Says in the afterburner graph.


Hey there







fully sick single card score kudos to you mate


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Because the Classified 780 ti has begun, I had to try and go higher tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4093 -- 97.8FPS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats insane! Great job!


----------



## [CyGnus]

MrTOOSHORT congrats on the great score you achieved


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290's (Giga / Sapphy ) [email protected] *124.5fps 5208*











Not bad for a CF score !

But its still not quite there like my 760 TRI SLI is 127.4fps


----------



## [CyGnus]

Not a submission

Just did a quick run to see what the 280x is capable with my 24/7 clocks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Because the Classified 780 ti has begun, I had to try and go higher tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4093 -- 97.8FPS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Always amazing overclocks! Hey, remember when we were all worried that the titan vrms were weak?


----------



## SuperSirTom

This is my first post on here, I have googled about and this seems like an OK overclock (using ASUS GPU Tweak) for this card. Gigabyte 7850 2GB Windforce cooler @ +20% in CCC / 1125 GPU Voltage / 1150mhz GPU / 1500mhz RAM, Max Temp 60c. Rest of my rig is FX 6350 @ 4.5 and Corsair Vengance Ram @ 1800mhz on the ASUS m5a97 le r2.0. Both Ram and CPU OC'd.









This card is very stable at this OC, hasn't crashed yet







I can go further on the OC for benching purposes (scores) but it crashes out in Far Cry 3, and we cant have that!









I'm interested if after all my 'swatting up' on overclocking (only started with this last month) has it been worth it? What are other people getting on the same card?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSirTom*
> 
> This is my first post on here, I have googled about and this seems like an OK overclock (using ASUS GPU Tweak) for this card. Gigabyte 7850 2GB Windforce cooler @ +20% in CCC / 1125 GPU Voltage / 1150mhz GPU / 1500mhz RAM, Max Temp 60c. Rest of my rig is FX 6350 @ 4.5 and Corsair Vengance Ram @ 1800mhz on the ASUS m5a97 le r2.0. Both Ram and CPU OC'd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is very stable at this OC, hasn't crashed yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can go further on the OC for benching purposes (scores) but it crashes out in Far Cry 3, and we cant have that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested if after all my 'swatting up' on overclocking (only started with this last month) has it been worth it? What are other people getting on the same card?


You might find some comparative scores in the table on page 1 of this thread...


----------



## SuperSirTom

Indeed, I just had a look and I have one of the fastest 7850 on the list... Kinda cool, it was worth all the hours of fiddling after all









Hmmm I need an extra few more frames now, lol!! This is addictive stuff OC'in...


----------



## Baghi

Congrats MrTOOSHORT, fantastic overclocks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSirTom*
> 
> Hmmm I need an extra few more frames now, lol!! This is addictive stuff OC'in...


It's just the beginning.


----------



## Azazil1190

one from my 780ti (my second system).I didnt test it if i can go higher because the card going for sell to buy 780ti class!








[email protected]/1900--score 3559


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Because the Classified 780 ti has begun, I had to try and go higher tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4093 -- 97.8FPS:*


http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php


Your turn!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Kind of disappointed with this score

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 280X @ 1200/1850 --- 2250 --- 53.8FPS


----------



## tribolex

Hey folks why is the 780gtx ti not better than the 780gtx?
Its time for the evga classy gtx 780 ti and kingpin edition to see better results!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> Hey folks why is the 780gtx ti not better than the 780gtx?
> Its time for the evga classy gtx 780 ti and kingpin edition to see better results!


Something to do with memory timings we are guessing. The Ti has looser timings to guarantee 7GHz memory out of the box.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Kind of disappointed with this score
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 280X @ 1200/1850 --- 2250 --- 53.8FPS


That is pretty damn good for a 280x, what were you expecting? I had a 7970 and highest I could score was 53 FPS also for valley.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> Hey folks why is the 780gtx ti not better than the 780gtx?
> Its time for the evga classy gtx 780 ti and kingpin edition to see better results!


I thought it was the voltage limitation. No way to get more than 1.212v on a Ti at this time?

At stock it is better. Just can't overclock it as far.


----------



## jdm317

*jdm317 -- i7 3770 @ 4.7ghz -- GTX 780 Classified @ 1440/3854 -- 87.9 -- 3676*


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> *jdm317 -- i7 3770 @ 4.7ghz -- GTX 780 Classified @ 1440/3854 -- 87.9 -- 3676*


Damn! Great score!









Voltage?


----------



## [CyGnus]

ImJJames I was checking the score list and in fact i am almost up there with a 7970 @ 1300MHz and i am just at 1200


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Damn! Great score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage?


Thank you!
1.35v









*jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz -- GTX 780 Classified @ 1452/3854 -- 88.4 -- 3700*


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Thank you!
> 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz -- GTX 780 Classified @ 1452/3854 -- 88.4 -- 3700*


Excellent score! Using a GTX 780 Classified or GTX 780 Ti Classified under water?


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Excellent score! Using a GTX 780 Classified or GTX 780 Ti Classified under water?


Thanks! Its a 780 Classified under water.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana -- 4930K @ 4.6 -- 2way SLI TITANS 1189mhz 1.2v -- 128.2 fps, 5365

back on stock air coolers until rma blocks get here.


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Thanks! Its a 780 Classified under water.


Which driver? I am on same clocks and 4930K, but only having 84 FPS.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Because the Classified 780 ti has begun, I had to try and go higher tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1952MHz -- 4093 -- 97.8FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




And in the spirit of Holidays and cold weather.....









*Koniakki -- [email protected] -- GB 780 WF3 @1320MHz/ 1852MHz -- 3481 -- 83.2FPS*


----------



## Wirerat

Man it feels nice to see 670 sli, 7970 CF, 780 sli and even a 780TI below my memory bandwith gimped 660ti sli setup. My cpu is even weak to be that spot on the list. THanks for keeping the list up to date Mxthunder!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Man it feels nice to see 670 sli, 7970 CF, 780 sli and even a 780TI below my memory bandwith gimped 660ti sli setup. My cpu is even weak to be that spot on the list. THanks for keeping the list up to date Mxthunder!


welcome!

you do have the highest 660Ti SLI setup, but I dont see it beating any 780 SLI setups.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> welcome!
> 
> you do have the highest 660Ti SLI setup, but I dont see it beating any 780 SLI setups.


I corrected that. Those are over 120fps lol. It was a typo. I saw a 780ti under mine not 780sli.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I corrected that. Those are over 120fps lol. It was a typo. I saw a 780ti under mine not 780sli.


Man if the 660ti sli beat out my 780ti sli I would be selling in a heart beat


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Man if the 660ti sli beat out my 780ti sli I would be selling in a heart beat


I agree. There is a 690 that clocked a few fps lower. I know those cards are stronger. Some people just run the benchmark and make no special setup or tweak for it. This benchmark is not really a pure measure of hardware vrs hardware. Setup plays a big role.
I have two identical make/model 660ti and one is a lot stronger even at the same clocks. When I swap the cards position in sli my benchmark drops. Very strange.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hell I just wish Valley wasn't so broken on my PC anymore. Trying SLI is just a total no-go now. I got like 125 FPS the last time I tried it out which is just insulting. The GPU usage drops into the 20%'s sometimes and its absolutely disgusting. Single card scores seem unaffected but SLI is just a joke and I have no idea how to fix it....


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hell I just wish Valley wasn't so broken on my PC anymore. Trying SLI is just a total no-go now. I got like 125 FPS the last time I tried it out which is just insulting. The GPU usage drops into the 20%'s sometimes and its absolutely disgusting. Single card scores seem unaffected but SLI is just a joke and I have no idea how to fix it....


Look at a picture of Emma Watson and all your problems will go away.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Good point.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hell I just wish Valley wasn't so broken on my PC anymore. Trying SLI is just a total no-go now. I got like 125 FPS the last time I tried it out which is just insulting. The GPU usage drops into the 20%'s sometimes and its absolutely disgusting. Single card scores seem unaffected but SLI is just a joke and I have no idea how to fix it....


fresh install of windows?
if that don't fix it then stare at Emma Watson


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Did fresh install when I upgraded to 8.1 and same issues persist. Emma Watson it is!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Did fresh install when I upgraded to 8.1 and same issues persist. Emma Watson it is!


Lol @8.1.

Had any issues running it in 7??? Just curious!


----------



## Akadaka

Lolz


----------



## jdm317

*jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz -- GTX 780 Classified @ 1465/3864 -- 90.2 -- 3774*


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> *jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz -- GTX 780 Classified @ 1465/3864 -- 90.2 -- 3774*


Wow,

Which Nvidia driver ya using mate?


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Wow, ***.
> 
> Which Nvidia driver ya using mate?


Thanks! Using the latest beta 331.93.


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Thanks! Using the latest beta 331.93.


Sweet...

Looks like Windows 7 is so much better for Valley and 3D Mark 11 onto Nvidia cards...

Got my classy to 1520mhz with evbot in valley windows 8.1, only 85 fps pfft...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> *jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz -- GTX 780 Classified @ 1465/3864 -- 90.2 -- 3774*


Great score


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Sweet...
> 
> Looks like Windows 7 is so much better for Valley and 3D Mark 11 onto Nvidia cards...
> 
> Got my classy to 1520mhz with evbot in valley windows 8.1, only 85 fps pfft...


I'm on Windows 8 and got 86.5 at lower clocks than you, so something's up on your end mate.


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I'm on Windows 8 and got 86.5 at lower clocks than you, so something's up on your end mate.


At 1450MHz I am now getting 83FPS with 8.1.

What do you get with this clock?


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Great score


Thanks, criminal


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> *jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz -- GTX 780 Classified @ 1465/3864 -- 90.2 -- 3774*


...very, very nice







...are you using those lovely EVBots, or custom BIOS (or both







)etc ?


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very, very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...are you using those lovely EVBots, or custom BIOS (or both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )etc ?


Thanks Joa3d43. Just using the custom bios right now, I ordered an evbot but its on backorder till the 21st.


----------



## Jack Mac

Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.20Ghz --- Sapphire R9 290, 1200Mhz Core / 1625Mhz memory (Maxed out in AB, Elpida memory isn't so bad







)--- 69.4FPS --- Score - 2904

Imagine what I'll be able to pull when Valley is fixed for AMD








Edit: Looks like I just beat HOMECINEMA-PC's R9 290, same FPS but my score was 2 points higher.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> At 1450MHz I am now getting 83FPS with 8.1.
> 
> What do you get with this clock?


I have now Idea, I didn't bench at each speed bin. It's likely however as you have not stated what your memory clock is that it's your memory holding you back. Valley loves memory (On GK110 atleast).


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I have now Idea, I didn't bench at each speed bin. It's likely however as you have not stated what your memory clock is that it's your memory holding you back. Valley loves memory (On GK110 atleast).


Memory doesn't really benefit Hawaii too much, stock 1250Mhz to 1625Mhz (Max in AB) only gets ~3FPS.


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I have now Idea, I didn't bench at each speed bin. It's likely however as you have not stated what your memory clock is that it's your memory holding you back. Valley loves memory (On GK110 atleast).


I was on 1480MHz and 3850 on memory, still 85 FPS best run.

But there can't be anything wrong with the GPU really, there need to be something with my Windows or my freeversion Valley. Damn.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> I was on 1480MHz and 3850 on memory, still 85 FPS best run.
> 
> But there can't be anything wrong with the GPU really, there need to be something with my Windows or my freeversion Valley. Damn.


That is low-ish, with the 780 at 1463/1912 (3825 memory) I was at 90 FPS in win 7, when testing in win 8 it was just a touch lower. Can't remember how much since I don't normally bench with win 8, but within 10 points on the overall score.
Have you set the performance slider in nvidia control panel to 'performance' over 'quality'? It doesn't make a big difference, but makes some difference.

You still have the 3570k & 2666mhz memory? & at what frequencies?


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That is low-ish, with the 780 at 1463/1912 (3825 memory) I was at 90 FPS in win 7, when testing in win 8 it was just a touch lower. Can't remember how much since I don't normally bench with win 8, but within 10 points on the overall score.
> Have you set the performance slider in nvidia control panel to 'performance' over 'quality'? It doesn't make a big difference, but makes some difference.
> 
> You still have the 3570k & 2666mhz memory? & at what frequencies?


No, I am running a 4930K with UD4 and 2400MHz.

4930K is clocked 4800MHz, only shows stockspeed in Valley results tho.

Havent touched the performance to Quality. Timings look like this brah.


----------



## lilchronic

here is what i got with the 780
1346Mhz / 1853Mhz


1411Mhz / 1853Mhz


definitely should be higher with those clocks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> No, I am running a 4930K with UD4 and 2400MHz.
> 
> 4930K is clocked 4800MHz, only shows stockspeed in Valley results tho.
> 
> Havent touched the performance to Quality. Timings look like this brah.


Dual channel memory on x79 can make a bit of a performance hit, I haven't tested it in valley, but ran 3dmark with dual channel once & instant drop in the physics score.

I'll try dual channel vs. quad after lunch here with a 3930k & see if it affects the valley score.


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Dual channel memory on x79 can make a bit of a performance hit, I haven't tested it in valley, but ran 3dmark with dual channel once & instant drop in the physics score.
> 
> I'll try dual channel vs. quad after lunch here with a 3930k & see if it affects the valley score.


Ok. The weird thing is, I've tried with the slider now and more memory on my Classified, no changes at all really. Like 0.5FPS lol.

I have also 200% percent limit with 95C temp target (im on water).

I just dont get it, its my card which is failing or what?

Damn.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here is what i got with the 780
> 1346Mhz / 1853Mhz
> 
> 
> 1411Mhz / 1853Mhz
> 
> 
> definitely should be higher with those clocks


Will I'm having the same prob with my 780
@ 1456 / 3800 or so I'm getting 85.1 FPS

But I have a reference EVGA 780 so I think
The PCB just can't Handel it like the classified
PCB can


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Will I'm having the same prob with my 780
> @ 1456 / 3800 or so I'm getting 85.1 FPS
> 
> But I have a reference EVGA 780 so I think
> The PCB just can't Handel it like the classified
> PCB can


that was reference card also
i no longer have it, sold it to get the 780TI classy


----------



## Kurio

I can see from my logs that the card is downclocking, with 200% powelimit it doesnt really. Will try with Windows 7 tommorrow.

Best run is at 1420MHz 87 FPS atm, after locking to 200%.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> that was reference card also
> i no longer have it, sold it to get the 780TI classy


did you get one yet?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did you get one yet?


no, newegg still dont have them


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> I can see from my logs that the card is downclocking, with 200% powelimit it doesnt really. Will try with Windows 7 tommorrow.
> 
> Best run is at 1420MHz 87 FPS atm, after locking to 200%.


Ah OK, throttling on the power limit would explain it! 87 FPS at 1420 looks pretty normal.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no, newegg still dont have them


you comin over when i get mine under water for some 1.5v funsies?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you comin over when i get mine under water for some 1.5v funsies?


yeah ill come over let me know when you put it under water,

hopefully ill have one before the end of this week


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah ill come over let me know when you put it under water,
> 
> hopefully ill have one before the end of this week


nice, we can get a bench session going







your brother still got that golden 780ti?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice, we can get a bench session going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your brother still got that golden 780ti?


yeah,

......hopefully newegg gives me a gold TI classy


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah,
> 
> ......hopefully newegg gives me a gold TI classy


im hoping my card scales better under water, atm its not doing so well with extra volts, but it is past 1400 core now under 1.35v


----------



## helmy77

*helmy77 ---- i7 3970x / 4959ghz ---- GTX TITAN, 1424 //3649 ----90.3 ---- 3780*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> *helmy77 ---- i7 3970x / 4959ghz ---- GTX TITAN, 1424 //3649 ----90.3 ---- 3780*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!









90FPS+ on a single card is quite the achievement!


----------



## helmy77

thx bro.. i'll keep pushing my card till get better score


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> *helmy77 ---- i7 3970x / 4959ghz ---- GTX TITAN, 1424 //3649 ----90.3 ---- 3780*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job helmy.

jdm317 -- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz -- GTX 780 @ 1465/3874 -- 90.2 -- 3775



Think thats about it for me. Ill be back when i can put it under the chiller. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## strong island 1

Here is my best Valley score with the ti classy so far. This card just doesn't score well in this bench. That memory speed should be scoring a lot higher. It actually does on a different reference ti bios I tried but I can't overvolt on that bios.

strong island 1 --- 4930k 4.6ghz --- 780 ti Classified. 1450mhz core / 8100mhz memory. --- Score 94 fps, 3933



I would rather use this submittion if possible.

strong island 1 --- 4930k 4.6ghz --- 780 ti Classified. 1476mhz core / 8300mhz memory. --- Score 96 fps, 4018


----------



## lester007




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is my best Valley score with the ti classy so far. This card just doesn't score well in this bench. That memory speed should be scoring a lot higher. It actually does on a different reference ti bios I tried but I can't overvolt on that bios.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k 4.6ghz --- 780 ti Classified. 1450mhz core / 8100mhz memory. --- Score 94 fps, 3933
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather use this submittion if possible.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k 4.6ghz --- 780 ti Classified. 1476mhz core / 8300mhz memory. --- Score 96 fps, 4018


First non-Titan at 4k + score, very nice!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

As I suspected, the 780Ti is not significantly faster than the Titan. It is essentially a 3GB Titan with the advantage of non-reference PCB's being allowed. Technically the fastest video card on the market but I think I'll definitely stick to my Titans...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

UPDATE...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1542MHz /1952MHz -- 4122 -- 98.5FPS:
*


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1542MHz /1952MHz -- 4122 -- 98.5FPS:
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1.575v man you have balls.
Grats for the score and beating yourself alone









Edit: At second glance realized you're running [email protected]% and your real voltage is 1.588


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1542MHz /1952MHz -- 4122 -- 98.5FPS:
> *












You're gonna make me kill a Titan tomorrow....


----------



## Baghi

Brings popcorn. Watching oc.net members doing this is more fun than watching Ashes on TV.


----------



## fewness

fewness -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti Tri-SLI @ 1353/4000 -- 6623 --158.3 fps

I need to unlock voltage to march forward, right?











BTW is tessellation off allowed for AMD cards? I see it's listed in "allowed optimizations" but not described in AMD Tweaks part...just want confirm...


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1542MHz /1952MHz -- 4122 -- 98.5FPS:
> *










That's crazily awesome! Any hardware mod needed for 1.581V? or Afterbuner does all the tricks?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> BTW is tessellation off allowed for AMD cards? I see it's listed in "allowed optimizations" but not described in AMD Tweaks part...just want confirm...


There's no tesselation in Valley...so it's allowed to stop it if you prefer







And great score and cards, what PSU you're running with them ?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna make me kill a Titan tomorrow....


Man, I would love to see a single card break 100fps valley! Someone is going to do it real soon on OCN, whether it be MrTOOSHORT, FtW 420 or even strong island! Who will be first to achieve it?









Hmmmm...I'm sort of pulling for strong since now I am a 780 ti classy owner also. He is also having to compete on a somewhat gimped bios. Hopefully the upcoming EVGA bios will offer improvements. If not, I'm sure Sky has something up his sleeve.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1542MHz /1952MHz -- 4122 -- 98.5FPS:
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Psssh, not even 100 fps.







jk

Insane run very nice.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1542MHz /1952MHz -- 4122 -- 98.5FPS:
> *


Gotta love Canadian winters


----------



## Kurio

NOW WE STARTING TO TALK, VALLEY + WINDOWS 7 + 1500MHz classy + = 92 fps here.

Will upload pic soon.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> There's no tesselation in Valley...so it's allowed to stop it if you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And great score and cards, what PSU you're running with them ?


Thanks!
It was on one 1250W. Then after I saw the reading topped over 1100W during benchmark, I put my old 750W in as the secondary PSU to the 6 and 8 pin connectors on GPUs.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> NOW WE STARTING TO TALK, VALLEY + WINDOWS 7 + 1500MHz classy + = 92 fps here.
> 
> Will upload pic soon.


That'd be great as you have yet to state your memory clocks, just your core.


----------



## mxthunder

killer scores guys! Glad to see the 780Ti taking its rightful place on the thrown!

I will try to do an update this morning


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1542MHz /1952MHz -- 4122 -- 98.5FPS:
> *


They are not doing much for the Oilers, but here they are for your score









http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/644cheerphoto_zpsd61c8467.jpg.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1542MHz /1952MHz -- 4122 -- 98.5FPS:
> *


Amazing! You never fail to impress.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna make me kill a Titan tomorrow....


Haha... if you are scared say you are scared.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1542MHz /1952MHz -- 4122 -- 98.5FPS:
> *


*THIS IS CRAZY VOLTAGE!!!!*








GOOD JOB MAN


----------



## Stay Puft

Waiting for someone to break 100fps with a single card


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Waiting for someone to break 100fps with a single card


definitely wont be me, this new classy is absolute garbage so far, atleast on air. if it doesnt do any better on water i'll atleast have something for target practice later this week.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> definitely wont be me, this new classy is absolute garbage so far, atleast on air. if it doesnt do any better on water i'll atleast have something for target practice later this week.


Ouch dude. That bad?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Ouch dude. That bad?


yesterday it could pass 1400+ no problems, now today it wont do anywhere near 1400 no matter how many volts i give it.







ive been messing with it for the past 4 hours, nothing will be stable other than some random 1200 or so runs. getting very very annoying.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yesterday it could pass 1400+ no problems, now today it wont do anywhere near 1400 no matter how many volts i give it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been messing with it for the past 4 hours, nothing will be stable other than some random 1200 or so runs. getting very very annoying.


This sounds like my card before I strapped my AIO cooler on it. Clocked close to 1400 on air and then one day wouldn't. That and the fan noise is what prompted me to go the AIO route.


----------



## szeged

the fan doesnt bother me when benching, its every day use i hate the BZZZZZ of fans







but what makes me want to light myself on fire and reverse crab walk into oncoming traffic is the fact that this card was doing 1400 yesterday, and now its like " haha 1.4v? nope sorry, enjoy 1250 core."


----------



## Jack Mac

Or send it to me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> definitely wont be me, this new classy is absolute garbage so far, atleast on air. if it doesnt do any better on water i'll atleast have something for target practice later this week.


----------



## [CyGnus]

szeged did you try to reflash the bios? Maybe something went wrong with it... its worth the shot i guess


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yesterday it could pass 1400+ no problems, now today it wont do anywhere near 1400 no matter how many volts i give it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been messing with it for the past 4 hours, nothing will be stable other than some random 1200 or so runs. getting very very annoying.


Huge ambient temp difference from yesterday to today? Did you flash the bios in that time?


----------



## szeged

havent reflashed the bios, ambient temps are actually a bit lower than yesterday.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> havent reflashed the bios, ambient temps are actually a bit lower than yesterday.


RMA


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> RMA


boosts to or past the advertised stock clocks, so i cant rma it =\ guess im stuck with a garbage card this time around. well i guess that puts me out of having any fun until maxwell. hopefully my new 4930k doesnt clock like crap too lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> boosts to or past the advertised stock clocks, so i cant rma it =\ guess im stuck with a garbage card this time around. well i guess that puts me out of having any fun until maxwell. hopefully my new 4930k doesnt clock like crap too lol.


Step up to the Kingpin?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Step up to the Kingpin?


cant step up to non reference cards


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant step up to non reference cards


Wow.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wow.


maybe ill try my luck with a 780ti lightning.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> maybe ill try my luck with a 780ti lightning.


The fan shroud doesn't rattle at any RPM? That was enough for EVGA to let me RMA my Classy.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The fan shroud doesn't rattle at any RPM? That was enough for EVGA to let me RMA my Classy.


at 100% speed it has a slight shake and rattle but i dont know if thats grounds for a rma.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> at 100% speed it has a slight shake and rattle but i dont know if thats grounds for a rma.


You could say it's a problem because it's hot in Florida and you need 100% fan. You have a ton of EVGA products, I'm sure they won't mind.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> at 100% speed it has a slight shake and rattle but i dont know if thats grounds for a rma.


Mine would rattle between 60-65% fan speed. I just asked a customer support person on EVGA if that was enough to warrant a RMA and he said yes. He issued me an ticket for it right then and there. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Mine would rattle between 60-65% fan speed. I just asked a customer support person on EVGA if that was enough to warrant a RMA and he said yes. He issued me an ticket for it right then and there. Never hurts to ask.


ill give it a couple days till i get it on water

if it still sucks, ill inquire about a noisy fan rma lol


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> As I suspected, the 780Ti is not significantly faster than the Titan. It is essentially a 3GB Titan with the advantage of non-reference PCB's being allowed. Technically the fastest video card on the market but I think I'll definitely stick to my Titans...


there is also something going on with the memory timings. because at 8300mhz memory I should be scoring a lot higher. once we get overvoltage on different bios's I think the score will get better.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> there is also something going on with the memory timings. because at 8300mhz memory I should be scoring a lot higher. once we get overvoltage on different bios's I think the score will get better.


I figure you can expect to see an eVga bios update soon. Usually it's rare to get everything correct when video cards are first released ....


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> there is also something going on with the memory timings. because at 8300mhz memory I should be scoring a lot higher. once we get overvoltage on different bios's I think the score will get better.


Maybe a Titan based BIOS would help lol joking of course... however, I accidentally flashed my 780 Classy to a custom Titan BIOS







lol... it "worked" but for obvious reasons drivers didn't function properly lol. Lets just say when using the ez3flash tool I don't have any "x.rom" files in the folder until I am actually going to flash haha


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> there is also something going on with the memory timings. because at 8300mhz memory I should be scoring a lot higher. once we get overvoltage on different bios's I think the score will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a Titan based BIOS would help lol joking of course... however, I accidentally flashed my 780 Classy to a custom Titan BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... it "worked" but for obvious reasons drivers didn't function properly lol. Lets just say when using the ez3flash tool I don't have any "x.rom" files in the folder until I am actually going to flash haha
Click to expand...

ya because 8300mhz memory should be getting some crazy scores. I flashed a reference ti bios onto my ti classy and I was able to get 2fps more at the same clocks. The problem is I couldn't overvolt on that bios. once we get overvolting on all bios's and I find a bios with better memory timings I should be able to increase my score. The timings must be very loose because I am hitting 8300mhz memory and still not crashing so to be getting that high of a memory oc doesn't seem right.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

UPDATE....

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1555MHz /1952MHz -- 4145 -- 99.1FPS:*




Almost out of gas me thinks...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1555MHz /1952MHz -- 4145 -- 99.1FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost out of gas me thinks...


That is just amazing! My hats off to you again.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1555MHz /1952MHz -- 4145 -- 99.1FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost out of gas me thinks...






that is all.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1555MHz /1952MHz -- 4145 -- 99.1FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost out of gas me thinks...


wow! you are pushing that card


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1555MHz /1952MHz -- 4145 -- 99.1FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost out of gas me thinks...


WOW! Congrats MrTooShort!!!
They are calling for -15C in Edmondton Wednesday (-25C windchill). I would say a good day to break 100FPS


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1555MHz /1952MHz -- 4145 -- 99.1FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost out of gas me thinks...


Wow dude.. So close


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1555MHz /1952MHz -- 4145 -- 99.1FPS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost out of gas me thinks...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks for all the great comments guys!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> WOW! Congrats MrTooShort!!!
> They are calling for -15C in Edmondton Wednesday (-25C windchill). I would say a good day to break 100FPS


I don't think I can get much better than this:



Idle temps right now @4.9GHz...


----------



## Jack Mac

Think you have just a bit more left in the tank to break 100FPS?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1.5v is pushing it already. I'm content with my latest score.


----------



## USFORCES

Yeah nice score buddy


----------



## provost

You are setting the bar high for 780ti classy and may be even Maxwell.








Guess the Octane squad helped...lol but you are probably a leafs fan.








Too bad the leafs don't have cheerleaders


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm an oilers fan, and I don't dislike the leafs. Actually hope the leafs make the playoffs and do good for a change, cuz the oilers won't!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think we should have a SANE voltage category as well! I have absolutely no desire to do 1.6V on my Titans...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm an oilers fan, and I don't dislike the leafs. Actually hope the leafs make the playoffs and do good for a change, cuz the oilers won't!


Only the Habs fans hate the leafs, I think. ..lol

Too many injuries this season for the leafs, but you never know.

Silver lining - No playoffs means more benching for you, and may be I will finally finish my rebuild


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1.5v is pushing it already. I'm content with my latest score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1555MHz /1952MHz -- 4145 -- 99.1FPS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost out of gas me thinks...


...unbelievable score, congrats







- not sure if it is your Titan or FtW's I hear screaming in the cold night as both are East of me...


----------



## strong island 1

i'm sitting here so cold in my room right now trying to freeze my system. it's like 15f here. my neighbors must think I am so wierd. I keep wondering what they think this thing is on my desk with tubes and bubbling reservoirs. it definitely doesn't look like a computer. I'm getting close to about 97-98fps but I don't think I can break 100. my card is really loud at 1.5v. i cant believe I still can't beat a titan. i'm hoping my second card is better.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i'm sitting here so cold in my room right now trying to freeze my system. it's like 15f here. my neighbors must think I am so wierd. I keep wondering what they think *this thing is on my desk with tubes and bubbling reservoirs. it definitely doesn't look like a computer*. I'm getting close to about 97-98fps but I don't think I can break 100. my card is really loud at 1.5v. i cant believe I still can't beat a titan. i'm hoping my second card is better.


...sort of like this ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







...speaking of frustrations, I'm playing with a SB-E that does strap167...just not getting it 100% stable yet


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So 1.5v max is all she can get strong?

Same with me. I put 1.6v in the volt program and and with LLC enabled, it goes down to 1.5v ish load. For the heck of it, I tried to put in 1613mv and it reverted back to 1.6v in the program. I remembered oh yeah, it's 1.6v max LoL

I think the 1.6v cap will save my Titan from me.







If I use LLC disabled, I get bsod 19 frequently.

So 99.1FSP will probably be it unless I fluke off a 99.3 or something with the same settings.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So 1.5v max is all she can get strong?
> 
> Same with me. I put 1.6v in the volt program and and with LLC enabled, it goes down to 1.5v ish load. For the heck of it, I tried to put in 1613mv and it reverted back to 1.6v in the program. I remembered oh yeah, it's 1.6v max LoL
> 
> I think the 1.6v cap will save my Titan from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I use LLC disabled, I get bsod 19 frequently.
> 
> So 99.1FSP will probably be it unless I fluke off a 99.3 or something with the same settings.


well to be totally honest I don't know what the voltage is. no programs will read it and I don't have a dmm yet. I have the probelt attachment. i should go get a dmm this weekend. i have been setting it to 1.5v in the evbot. I can tell it works but I think there is some heavy vdroop and above like 1.4v I don't see a difference so I really need to confirm the voltage.


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I can get much better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> Idle temps right now @4.9GHz...


wow u user water cooling or LN2?? nice temp there man!!!


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I can get much better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> Idle temps right now @4.9GHz...










dayum so cold there


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I can get much better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> Idle temps right now @4.9GHz...


Lol, my sig rig even when switched off doesn't report those temps.







BTW, congrats on the achievement.


----------



## FtW 420

Have to give MrTOOSHORT some of the credit for the push









FtW 420 -- 3930k @5125MHz -- GTX TITAN @1660MHz /1900MHz -- 4217 -- 100.8 FPS



I can't find the desktop screen for that one, everything was the same as this but vram turned up to 1900Mhz.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Have to give MrTOOSHORT some of the credit for the push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 -- 3930k @5125MHz -- GTX TITAN @1660MHz /1900MHz -- 4217 -- 100.8 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the desktop screen for that one, everything was the same as this but vram turned up to 1900Mhz.


Gratz on breaking 100


----------



## [CyGnus]

MrTOOSHORT Congrats great score

FTW 420 Congrats on breaking the 100fps barrier


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Have to give MrTOOSHORT some of the credit for the push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 -- 3930k @5125MHz -- GTX TITAN @1660MHz /1900MHz -- 4217 -- 100.8 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the desktop screen for that one, everything was the same as this but vram turned up to 1900Mhz.


World is ending in 2013. It's happening guys after a year (2012).


----------



## szeged

woo 100fps done and gone, grats ftw!


----------



## Razor 116

Congrats FTW, I thought the 780Ti would be the first to past 100.


----------



## szeged

the memory on the ti is all weird, we need like 8500 mem clocks to equal 1900 titan mem clocks.


----------



## provost

Nicely done FTW! And, that's why people say that competition is always a good thing


----------



## mxthunder

awesome work to all!


----------



## pharma57

Congrats FTW420! Simply awesome run and score -- *100+ fps* - definitely one for the record books!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Have to give MrTOOSHORT some of the credit for the push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 -- 3930k @5125MHz -- GTX TITAN @1660MHz /1900MHz -- 4217 -- 100.8 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the desktop screen for that one, everything was the same as this but vram turned up to 1900Mhz.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Have to give MrTOOSHORT some of the credit for the push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 -- 3930k @5125MHz -- GTX TITAN @1660MHz /1900MHz -- 4217 -- 100.8 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the desktop screen for that one, everything was the same as this but vram turned up to 1900Mhz.


That is just absolutely sick


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Have to give MrTOOSHORT some of the credit for the push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 -- 3930k @5125MHz -- GTX TITAN @1660MHz /1900MHz -- 4217 -- 100.8 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the desktop screen for that one, everything was the same as this but vram turned up to 1900Mhz.


That is just ridiculous! Amazing score.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1555MHz /1952MHz -- 4145 -- 99.1FPS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost out of gas me thinks...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Have to give MrTOOSHORT some of the credit for the push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 -- 3930k @5125MHz -- GTX TITAN @1660MHz /1900MHz -- 4217 -- 100.8 FPS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the desktop screen for that one, everything was the same as this but vram turned up to 1900Mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love this thread lol Congratz to you guys! Astonishing scores yet again


----------



## [CyGnus]

Its Scores like these that make me proud to be a member on OCN








keep it going guys we dont have limits for anything


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated


Hey man, I guess you missed my entry.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/9450_50#post_21391549


----------



## Joa3d43

*@ FtW*, *MrTOOSHORT*

...what an epic 'Battle of the Titans'







...congrats to you both







...I'm sure there even is more to come


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey man, I guess you missed my entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/9450_50#post_21391549


sorry about that. i will grab it on the next update


----------



## h2spartan

And just to think the average Titan with everything stock (no overclock) gets around 65fps in valley. That's around 35 fps extra on their overclocks! Pretty amazing!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> And just to think the average Titan with everything stock (no overclock) gets around 65fps in valley. That's around 35 fps extra on their overclocks! Pretty amazing!


That's true, BUT, can they run them like that for everyday gaming in the SUMMER?

Still awesome score gents, keep up the good work.

Is there an optimized driver or fix out for 3-4 way SLI and Xfire? I have not read through the whole list of pages yet, but I read at the beginning there were issues with more than 2 card setups from both chip makers.

Again, awesome.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> sorry about that. i will grab it on the next update


No worries! Thanks thunder!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That is just absolutely sick


What you mean, fighting 99.x air/water score with LN2 to win 1fps at 100 base?
No offence FTW great score for sure, but adding ln2 in air/water thread it's like putting a real weapon against villagers


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Is there an optimized driver or fix out for 3-4 way SLI and Xfire? I have not read through the whole list of pages yet, but I read at the beginning there were issues with more than 2 card setups from both chip makers.


I got about 33% more fps on AC4 when I went from 2-way to 3-way GTX 780 at 5760 x 1200. It went from having trouble holding 40 - 45fps to a solid 60. Arkham Origins also increased but maybe not as much. It seems to be very game dependent; some scale and some don't.

examples: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4440/21/nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-review-incl-3-way-sli-and-frametimes-dirt-showdown---5760x1080


----------



## szeged

a win is a win, just congratulate and move on and try and beat him


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I got about 33% more fps on AC4 when I went from 2-way to 3-way GTX 780 at 5760 x 1200. It went from having trouble holding 40 - 45fps to a solid 60. Arkham Origins also increased but maybe not as much. It seems to be very game dependent; some scale and some don't.
> 
> examples: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4440/21/nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-review-incl-3-way-sli-and-frametimes-dirt-showdown---5760x1080


Thank you sir, but I should have been more specific. For benchmarking in Valley, is there a recommended driver to run in a tri-sli or 4-way sli setup that is working and scaling well? And ditto for 3-way xfire.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That is just absolutely sick
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean, fighting 99.x air/water score with LN2 to win 1fps at 100 base?
> No offence FTW great score for sure, but adding ln2 in air/water thread it's like putting a real weapon against villagers
Click to expand...

everything is fair game. who made this an air/water only thread. why can't you just recognize a great achievement and move on.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Thank you sir, but I should have been more specific. For benchmarking in Valley, is there a recommended driver to run in a tri-sli or 4-way sli setup that is working and scaling well? And ditto for 3-way xfire.


Ah good question, I'd be interested, too. Also does Win7 do better than 8.1 with 3x cards?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> What you mean, fighting 99.x air/water score with LN2 to win 1fps at 100 base?
> No offence FTW great score for sure, but adding ln2 in air/water thread it's like putting a real weapon against villagers


When did this become just an air/water thread?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> What you mean, fighting 99.x air/water score with LN2 to win 1fps at 100 base?
> No offence FTW great score for sure, but adding ln2 in air/water thread it's like putting a real weapon against villagers


It's setting a target for those not on LN2 to achieve!









Think of it like those GT car races that have many different categories/classes of cars racing at the same time.


----------



## h2spartan

I don't care what cooling method is used, I just want to see some insane scores! Great work MrTOOSHORT and FTW!


----------



## coelacanth

I've really enjoyed these benches. Awesome stuff. Gives the rest of us something to shoot for.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> a win is a win, just congratulate and move on and try and beat him


This^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> everything is fair game. who made this an air/water only thread. why can't you just recognize a great achievement and move on.


This^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> When did this become just an air/water thread?


And this^

All is fair in love and benchmarking. I think that is how it goes?


----------



## bardacuda

Haha that is awesome FtW! Is that the frankenzombie lightning titan? What was your voltage for that run?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> When did this become just an air/water thread?


This^


----------



## kpforce1

I think benching is like drag racing







.... Both obviously you have to pay to play... and they both get exponentially more expensive that faster you want to past a certain point







Both just fantastic to watch


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Haha that is awesome FtW! Is that the frankenzombie lightning titan? What was your voltage for that run?


That was the zombied Titan, I couldn't get the lightning board to work on it so have the epower v1 back on. Under load it was at 1.52 - 1.53V on the multimeter.

Also set a new personal record for power pull from the wall with a single gpu system


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That was the zombied Titan, I couldn't get the lightning board to work on it so have the epower v1 back on. Under load it was at 1.52 - 1.53V on the multimeter.
> 
> Also set a new personal record for power pull from the wall with a single gpu system


i give up... .... onlu watercooling system here...huffttt


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Congrats to those willing to sacrifice a TITAN for a monstrous Vally Score. Hats off to you.

My jaw dropped with 90 Something fps , but 100fps is just sick.


----------



## Arm3nian

GG Szeged by .1 FPS. Gonna need that classy and unlocked voltage


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> GG Szeged by .1 FPS. Gonna need that classy and unlocked voltage


waterblocking it tomorrow, you ready?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> waterblocking it tomorrow, you ready?


I looked at your post, your memory was way below mine, what's up with this lol


----------



## Arm3nian

Same clock but 3850 vs 4120 memory and same FPS.
4930k was at 4.8 for this.


----------



## Jack Mac

FFS I'm so frustrated, can't seem to break 70FPS with my 290 OC'd to the max. Hurry up and fix Valley for AMD already Unigine. Anyway, here's my tantalizingly close results:
Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.4GHz --- Sapphire R9 290, 1215 Core /1500 Memory --- AVG. FPS -69.8 --- Score: 2920

One more run...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> FFS I'm so frustrated, can't seem to break 70FPS with my 290 OC'd to the max. Hurry up and fix Valley for AMD already Unigine. Anyway, here's my tantalizingly close results:
> Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.4GHz --- Sapphire R9 290, 1215 Core /1500 Memory --- AVG. FPS -69.8 --- Score: 2920
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more run...


I knew the 290 series ran hot... but 1,473,427 degrees Celsius?


----------



## Jack Mac

Aw yes, enabling the tweaks on page 1 and upping my power limit got me to 71FPS. Aw yes!
Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.4GHz --- Sapphire R9 290, 1215 Core /1500 Memory --- AVG. FPS 71.4 - --- Score: 2988

Crashed a second after I took the screenshot, guess I reached my limit.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm used to FTW and Mrtooshort showing me up but I ain't willing to run crazy voltages like that. Congratulations to the masters of overclocking to be sure, but I'm satisfied with my 87.6 FPS. Of course if I could just get 90 FPS that would be epic!









Oh, and it looks like Alatar was right after all. No 290X is ever going to best 100 FPS in Valley, no matter what the cooling...


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm used to FTW and Mrtooshort showing me up but I ain't willing to run crazy voltages like that. Congratulations to the masters of overclocking to be sure, but I'm satisfied with my 87.6 FPS. Of course if I could just get 90 FPS that would be epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, and it looks like Alatar was right after all. No 290X is ever going to best 100 FPS in Valley, no matter what the cooling*...


Unless there's a serious fix released for AMD, you're right. I'm happy with 71.4FPS but not when OC'd to the max, I'm nearly at the limits of AB here


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Have to give MrTOOSHORT some of the credit for the push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 -- 3930k @5125MHz -- GTX TITAN @1660MHz /1900MHz -- 4217 -- 100.8 FPS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the desktop screen for that one, everything was the same as this but vram turned up to 1900Mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad I can motivate you!









Fantastic score!


----------



## fewness

no luck with voltage tweak on 780Ti...so I switched to 290X tri-fire


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> no luck with voltage tweak on 780Ti...so I switched to 290X tri-fire


Look at that swing in FPS, from 44-262 lo-hi. Why the 220 or so swing?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> no luck with voltage tweak on 780Ti...so I switched to 290X tri-fire


Any more details...like cpu speed, gpu clocks?

Would like to compare when I get home.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Look at that swing in FPS, from 44-262 lo-hi. Why the 220 or so swing?


That is normal. During scene change fps drops a lot. In that Catzilla benchmark these low fps caused by scene transition are dropped out of final score calculation...I think. But valley counts them all.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Any more details...like cpu speed, gpu clocks?
> 
> Would like to compare when I get home.


5G 4960X, GPU as shown on screen, all 3 cards @ 1110/1500. Temp is as high as you can imagine....valley does not report anymore. When it does it's like this:


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> That is normal. During scene change fps drops a lot. In that Catzilla benchmark these low fps caused by scene transition are dropped out of final score calculation...I think. But valley counts them all.


...great result







...and the FPS swing is entirely normal w/AMD. Noticed you switched to Win 8 for this from before w/your 780 Tis (which can have some issues w/BCLK)...do you find that the latest AMD beta drivers are more stable in Win 8 than 7 (I'm currently on CCC 13.11 beta 7) ?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Unless there's a serious fix released for AMD, you're right. I'm happy with 71.4FPS but not when OC'd to the max, I'm nearly at the limits of AB here


Do you mean a fix from Unigine themselves or AMD? Can Nvidia cards get a "fix", they can only reach 100FPS


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Do you mean a fix from Unigine themselves or AMD? Can Nvidia cards get a "fix", they can only reach 100FPS


GK110 came earlier than Valley 1.0 and Heaven 4.0, Hawaii is newer architecture.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> GK110 came earlier than Valley 1.0 and Heaven 4.0, Hawaii is newer architecture.


Valley Benchmark was released 5 days after the Titan was released, Before the Titan the GK110 core was only used in k20 and k20x. Fire Strike was released months before Hawaii yet it does well in that benchmark (I want a patch Futuremark to boost the Nvidia scores







). I will concede though that AMD's scores in Valley are soo bad that it can't just be the GPU, there may be something on Unigines side.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Do you mean a fix from Unigine themselves or AMD? Can Nvidia cards get a "fix", they can only reach 100FPS


Why not both?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Why not both?


Well it hasn't been shown who the culprit is, It may be AMD's drivers (There is precedent here) or it may be the Unigine benchmark.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...great result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the FPS swing is entirely normal w/AMD. Noticed you switched to Win 8 for this from before w/your 780 Tis (which can have some issues w/BCLK)...do you find that the latest AMD beta drivers are more stable in Win 8 than 7 (I'm currently on CCC 13.11 beta 7) ?


Thanks! I'm not sure if there is a difference about stability...plus I'm still on beta 5....


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Do you mean a fix from Unigine themselves or AMD? Can Nvidia cards get a "fix", they can only reach 100FPS


Did I miss something did? Did a nvidia card get 100fps?

nm I see it in the chart. I wish the chart was easier to read. A ton of scrolling on my phone is a pita.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Did I miss something did? Did a nvidia card get 100fps?
> 
> nm I see it in the chart. I wish the chart was easier to read. A ton of scrolling on my phone is a pita.


at least you can see the charts on your phone lol


----------



## fewness

That chart never shows up on my iPhone or iPad....


----------



## Jack Mac

If it doesn't show up this is the link for it
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEtHVEpQMkxMdHpaaUw3UExoWnpvdEE&output=html


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Valley Benchmark was released 5 days after the Titan was released, Before the Titan the GK110 core was only used in k20 and k20x. Fire Strike was released months before Hawaii yet it does well in that benchmark (I want a patch Futuremark to boost the Nvidia scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I will concede though that AMD's scores in Valley are soo bad that it can't just be the GPU, there may be something on Unigines side.


Since Hawaii's release I've seen quite few FM SysInfo patches, so yes, Unigine is the one at fault here.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Since Hawaii's release I've seen quite few FM SysInfo patches, so yes, Unigine is the one at fault here.


There is no possible way for you to know that







It may be Unigine or it may be AMD drivers.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> There is no possible way for you to know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be Unigine or it may be AMD drivers.


I know it's not the drivers, because older GCN-based cards released prior to Valley 1.0 don't show such thing.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> I know it's not the drivers, because older GCN-based cards released prior to Valley 1.0 don't show such thing.


You said it yourself Hawaii is a new architecture and going by your logic it can also still be the drivers. There is precedent here, The first GCN based cards the 7000 series had poor frame times because of AMD's drivers. Also lets for a second assume that it is either the benchmark itself or AMD drivers it still won't bring the improvement required to match Nvidia in this benchmark.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You said it yourself Hawaii is a new architecture and going by your logic it can also still be the drivers. There is precedent here, The first GCN based cards the 7000 series had poor frame times because of AMD's drivers. Also lets for a second assume that it is either the benchmark itself or AMD drivers it still won't bring the improvement required to match Nvidia in this benchmark.


Its exactly why Valley benchmark is worthless in real world perspective.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Its exactly why Valley benchmark is worthless in real world perspective.


Why? Because it doesn't use a code that is optimized for AMD? The crysis benchmarks and several different games are optimized for AMD cards, so should we say their worthless also if your an nVidia user?

Just because the benchmarks or games are optimized for one brand of chip or the other doesn't make them worthless, you shouldn't be basing a decision on any ONE thing to begin with. There are multiple benchmarks for a reason. So that you can take ALL the results and try to make an informed decision.

Just my two cents.

Edited out a typo, dang autocorrect.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Its exactly why Valley benchmark is worthless in real world perspective.


Did anyone say they were







They are however indicative of real world performance.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Can I post a score guys? Still very new to this but have made a few runs and so far everything is stable. This was the best one so far:

AdrianIscariot --- i5 4670k / 4.4GHz --- EVGA 780 Classified SLI / 1293 Core / 1730 Memory --- AVG. FPS 128.3 - --- Score: 5368



Think I'm getting close to what I can achieve on air. What sort of voltage is considered safe for short bench sessions?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Is there anyone who can do benchmarks in higher resolutions than 1080p? I don't have 4k here, but 5760x1080 would suffice or maybe 3240x1920 for comparison
The arguments about optimization for valley I'm not sure is valid except at lower resolutions maybe? My 1080p benchmarks are garbage but above that the gaps closes pretty well. However i am comparing on the "multi-monitor" tab and the only one listed up there is Callsignvega, and his was done a long time ago. Maybe some new benches and see how it compares. I gave up on 1080p benching anyways really since i don't even game in it anymore.

edit: Maybe some 1440p,1600p benches as well?


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Is there anyone who can do benchmarks in higher resolutions than 1080p? I don't have 4k here, but 5760x1080 would suffice or maybe 3240x1920 for comparison
> The arguments about optimization for valley I'm not sure is valid except at lower resolutions maybe? My 1080p benchmarks are garbage but above that the gaps closes pretty well. However i am comparing on the "multi-monitor" tab and the only one listed up there is Callsignvega, and his was done a long time ago. Maybe some new benches and see how it compares. I gave up on 1080p benching anyways really since i don't even game in it anymore.
> 
> edit: Maybe some 1440p,1600p benches as well?


There are 19 results under Multi-monitor tab...or are we looking at something different?








But I am surprised there are still only 2 results under 4K tab. I will try it again with my Tri-SLI and Tri-fire setup later...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just can't seem to figure out what in the world is so broken about Valley and my SLI setup? Just did a 1440p run at 1264MHz / 3742MHz and got 87.9 FPS. Pathetic. My current score in the OP for 1440p is over 95 FPS and that was before I even had voltage over 1.212V (I think the clocks were 1163MHz then) so at 100MHz higher core I'm getting almost 10 less FPS now. For some reason my GPU usage in Valley is just totally screwed and nothing has fixed it up to and including a fresh Windows install. I would blame Win8 but I've only ever done Valley scores on this rig with Win8 and I used to get much better GPU usage. Strangely in single GPU runs my usage is fine and I can still get decent scores out of my good card but as soon as I enable SLI I watch my usage drop to the 30's or less and my FPS takes a nosedive. So aggravated with Valley right now...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just can't seem to figure out what in the world is so broken about Valley and my SLI setup? Just did a 1440p run at 1264MHz / 3742MHz and got 87.9 FPS. Pathetic. My current score in the OP for 1440p is over 95 FPS and that was before I even had voltage over 1.212V (I think the clocks were 1163MHz then) so at 100MHz higher core I'm getting almost 10 less FPS now. For some reason my GPU usage in Valley is just totally screwed and nothing has fixed it up to and including a fresh Windows install. I would blame Win8 but I've only ever done Valley scores on this rig with Win8 and I used to get much better GPU usage. Strangely in single GPU runs my usage is fine and I can still get decent scores out of my good card but as soon as I enable SLI I watch my usage drop to the 30's or less and my FPS takes a nosedive. So aggravated with Valley right now...


Did you ever tried using ancient drivers? 314 or so?

Higher CPU frequencies give me ahigher score, but the GPU usage dips are still out of control.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

About to pump 1.6V through this stupid 4930K and see if I can get 5GHz. Maybe that will improve my GPU usage a bit but I doubt it...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> About to pump 1.6V through this stupid 4930K and see if I can get 5GHz. Maybe that will improve my GPU usage a bit but I doubt it...


I went from 118 - 128 just by going from 4.3 to 4.5. But my old scores were still higher. I haven't had the time to check old drivers, i'm curious if that will help with valley.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just can't seem to figure out what in the world is so broken about Valley and my SLI setup? Just did a 1440p run at 1264MHz / 3742MHz and got 87.9 FPS. Pathetic. My current score in the OP for 1440p is over 95 FPS and that was before I even had voltage over 1.212V (I think the clocks were 1163MHz then) so at 100MHz higher core I'm getting almost 10 less FPS now. For some reason my GPU usage in Valley is just totally screwed and nothing has fixed it up to and including a fresh Windows install. I would blame Win8 but I've only ever done Valley scores on this rig with Win8 and I used to get much better GPU usage. Strangely in single GPU runs my usage is fine and I can still get decent scores out of my good card but as soon as I enable SLI I watch my usage drop to the 30's or less and my FPS takes a nosedive. So aggravated with Valley right now...


Hey Eric, I'm just wondering about s.th. ...I did some 670s benching on the weekend for a country cup and was using single 670s, and then SLI and tri SLI...initially, SLI and tri-SLI scores were really not what I remembered, so I tried old drivers and all that, but to no avail...

...I finally realized that I fell into that 'Gen3 NVidia / RIVE trap again...after some frustration with 'force-enable', I got Gen3 PCI 16x working, with much higher scores...and that was in Win7...Win8 seems to hate force-enable PCI gen3 even more, but it is worth a shot....the screen-test in GPUz will tell you what you're running for each card

The other thing which can sneak up on you is that 'Std VGA driver' popping up in control panel and introducing gen1.1...just hunting around for possible explanations...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Is there anyone who can do benchmarks in higher resolutions than 1080p? I don't have 4k here, but 5760x1080 would suffice or maybe 3240x1920 for comparison
> The arguments about optimization for valley I'm not sure is valid except at lower resolutions maybe? My 1080p benchmarks are garbage but above that the gaps closes pretty well. However i am comparing on the "multi-monitor" tab and the only one listed up there is Callsignvega, and his was done a long time ago. Maybe some new benches and see how it compares. I gave up on 1080p benching anyways really since i don't even game in it anymore.
> 
> edit: Maybe some 1440p,1600p benches as well?


Need a "Unigine Tropics" thread.....??



At bone stock that...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Hey Eric, I'm just wondering about s.th. ...I did some 670s benching on the weekend for a country cup and was using single 670s, and then SLI and tri SLI...initially, SLI and tri-SLI scores were really not what I remembered, so I tried old drivers and all that, but to no avail...
> 
> ...I finally realized that I fell into that 'Gen3 NVidia / RIVE trap again...after some frustration with 'force-enable', I got Gen3 PCI 16x working, with much higher scores...and that was in Win7...Win8 seems to hate force-enable PCI gen3 even more, but it is worth a shot....the screen-test in GPUz will tell you what you're running for each card
> 
> The other thing which can sneak up on you is that 'Std VGA driver' popping up in control panel and introducing gen1.1...just hunting around for possible explanations...


Thanks for the help but as far as I can tell both cards are running PCI-E 3.0 x 16. Note that Heaven 4.0 still runs perfectly fine, its just Valley that GPU usage goes in the toilet in SLI...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Need a "Unigine Tropics" thread.....??
> 
> 
> 
> At bone stock that...


I can't really see your score at all. The picture is tiny.

Also I started a Tropics benchmark topic:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1452244/official-post-your-unigine-tropics-benchmark-scores


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Need a "Unigine Tropics" thread.....??
> 
> 
> 
> At bone stock that...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really see your score at all. The picture is tiny.
> 
> Also I started a Tropics benchmark topic:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452244/official-post-your-unigine-tropics-benchmark-scores
Click to expand...

After you first click on the image you will see a box lower right saying "Original" - Click on it and then click on it again with your + cursor for a full 5760 x 1200 image.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> About to pump 1.6V through this stupid 4930K and see if I can get 5GHz. Maybe that will improve my GPU usage a bit but I doubt it...


CPU frequency made 0 difference for me. Tried my 4930k @4.5 and then tried it again at 4.7,4.8,4.9, no difference.

Edit: at least in FPS it didn't. Your usage issue is probably not related to the cpu.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> CPU frequency made 0 difference for me. Tried my 4930k @4.5 and then tried it again at 4.7,4.8,4.9, no difference.


FX-6300 @ 4.6ghz and 4770k @ 4.3ghz, no difference also when running Valley.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> CPU frequency made 0 difference for me. Tried my 4930k @4.5 and then tried it again at 4.7,4.8,4.9, no difference.


it dosent make much of a difference with a single card, but in sli it does a lot!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it dosent make much of a difference with a single card, but in sli it does a lot!


For usage or actual score. His cpu is at 4.7, should be no usage problems at that high.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> For usage or actual score. His cpu is at 4.7, should be no usage problems at that high.


for both, higher usage = higher score


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> for both, higher usage = higher score


2 Gpu's should be at max usage in anything with a 4.7GHz 4930k. Seems he is only having trouble with valley?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> 2 Gpu's should be at max usage in anything with a 4.7GHz 4930k. Seems he is only having trouble with valley?


a stock cpu can push 2x gpu's up to 99% usage but the average usage is not going to be as high, compared to if the cpu was overclocked to 5Ghz
... but yeah i agree i think he has a problem with valley


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You said it yourself Hawaii is a new architecture and going by your logic it can also still be the drivers. There is precedent here, The first GCN based cards the 7000 series had poor frame times because of AMD's drivers. Also lets for a second assume that it is either the benchmark itself or AMD drivers it still won't bring the improvement required to match Nvidia in this benchmark.


You're trying to take this argument to a whole new level by mentioning "frame times". AMD already brought a performance boost in Heaven 2.0 with their Catalyst 12.11 Beta drivers (link), so if it was a driver related thing it would have been fixed when early benches of R9 290(X) came out.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> You're trying to take this argument to a whole new level by mentioning "frame times". AMD already brought a performance boost in Heaven 2.0 with their Catalyst 12.11 Beta drivers (link), so if it was a driver related thing it would have been fixed when early benches of R9 290(X) came out.


Why do you assume that the an AMD driver update would have fixed something both nVidia and AMD have been lagging on quality (and in AMD's case quantity) of updates for a while, sadly, AMD has been worse at that than nVidia, and it chaps my ass.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks for the help but as far as I can tell both cards are running PCI-E 3.0 x 16. Note that Heaven 4.0 still runs perfectly fine, its just Valley that GPU usage goes in the toilet in SLI...


...I know this has been frustrating you for many months, and since it's not happening in Heaven etc, a lot of the normal culprits (like some sort of throttling) don't make much sense. I trust you have flipped the cards around re their slot position, and it's still happening ?

Also as discussed before, Valley usage pattern - especially with powerful cards - tends to be all over the place...on my runs, it can vary from 99% to 42% in a run., but you had mentioned a deterioration compared to your earlier results / usage patterns...The only other suggestion would be to do a run at 4.6 GHz or so with your Ivy-E / RIVE, post your usage screens and hope that (an)other member(s) with Titan SLI and a similar mobo / CPU / speed posts theirs so that you can compare...I do hope you find a solution


----------



## fewness

fewness -- [email protected] -- R290X Tri-fire @ 1200/1500 -- 6935 --165.7 fps

Valley favors AMD cards in my hand.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why do you assume that the an AMD driver update would have fixed something both nVidia and AMD have been lagging on quality (and in AMD's case quantity) of updates for a while, sadly, AMD has been worse at that than nVidia, and it chaps my ass.


Don't get me wrong, from what I've gathered both AMD and NVIDIA have been hit or miss with their RECENT drivers. Here we're talking about "single GPU" performance in Valley, where an NVIDIA GK110 is dominating in Valley benches, and AMD Hawaii not.

NVIDIA GPUs performing worst in multi GPU configuration can be said is related to drivers, but here AMD's, new architecture-based single graphics card not giving "expected" results is definitely not driver related issue.

All said and done, only time will tell when Unigine rolls out a patch for win8.1 and Hawaii, like Futuremark did.

Also, do you guys know most Sandy Bridge + win8-based systems I've seen are producing worst Physics Scores in 3DMark 11? Will you say the same thing for Intel drivers?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Need a "Unigine Tropics" thread.....??
> 
> 
> 
> At bone stock that...


100FPS average at that resolution with a 580, Id say a 780/780Ti/Titan at 1080p might push 400 and maybe 300 at 5760x1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> You're trying to take this argument to a whole new level by mentioning "frame times". AMD already brought a performance boost in Heaven 2.0 with their Catalyst 12.11 Beta drivers (link), so if it was a driver related thing it would have been fixed when early benches of R9 290(X) came out.


I am not ' trying to take this argument to a whole new level', This is not an argument this is me stating the facts and showing the precedant regarding AMD. I am showing that there is precedant for AMD not being able to produce drivers for their new architectures. Hawaii as you said is a new architecture. Anyway this discussion has gone on long enough, you are clearly not reading my posts or are consciously ignoring them, I have never said that it is certainly AMD or Unigine at fault for the terrible performance in Valley I have clearly stated that it could be either and also that on the AMD side they have a history of not being able to produce drivers for new architectures.


----------



## alancsalt

Four x GTX 580 - Quad SLI....


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> also that on the AMD side they have a history of not being able to produce drivers for new architectures.


This is exactly what I expected when you first wrote about "frame times". I knew this is gonna happen, and guess what? You proved me right. You need to change this mentality of yours first, and then talk about AMD's recent developments. I know it's hard to grasp for an NVIDIA user, but please try to do this for your peers.

I'm out.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> This is exactly what I expected when you first wrote about "frame times". I knew this is gonna happen, and guess what? You proved me right. You need to change this mentality of yours first, and then talk about AMD's recent developments. I know it's hard to grasp for an NVIDIA user, but please try to do this for your peers.
> 
> I'm out.


OK, Im going to go against my best judgement here, what you have essentially called me is an Nvidia F**B**. I had a 7970 from November 2012 to march 2013, I know about AMD's commitment and developments regarding their drivers. Yet again I simply stated the facts, If you don't like the fact AMD had issues regarding their drivers with the new (In Dec 2011) then that's unfortunate however it is true.

I had written the small snippet that you quoted in a post prior to the one you quoted yet you only now choose to quote it, How unusual. Anyway I have finished feeding the troll.

Have a nice day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Four x GTX 580 - Quad SLI....


Well I'm blind, didn't read your sig







Unigine should show that in the hardware details. I'm going to try this benchmark with a single 780 at my sig'd clocks, See what I can get. Quad Titans, 780's or 780Ti's should however be able to reach the FPS I said in the previous posts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Is there anyone who can do benchmarks in higher resolutions than 1080p? I don't have 4k here, but 5760x1080 would suffice or maybe 3240x1920 for comparison
> The arguments about optimization for valley I'm not sure is valid except at lower resolutions maybe? My 1080p benchmarks are garbage but above that the gaps closes pretty well. However i am comparing on the "multi-monitor" tab and the only one listed up there is Callsignvega, and his was done a long time ago. Maybe some new benches and see how it compares. I gave up on 1080p benching anyways really since i don't even game in it anymore.
> 
> edit: Maybe some 1440p,1600p benches as well?


see page 1. there's 1440P and 4K


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Need a "Unigine Tropics" thread.....??
> 
> 
> 
> At bone stock that...


*Sure, why not?*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Sure, why not?*


...indeed, we need a Unigine Tropics bench thread...







some people (me included) bench anything...if toilet paper roll dispensers could be benched (sheets per second ?), they (we) would bench it...then you would have different 'camps and fan boys' develop re 'recycled' vs 'original' etc.







...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...indeed, we need a Unigine Tropics bench thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people (me included) bench anything...if toilet paper roll dispensers could be benched (sheets per second ?), they (we) would bench it...then you would have different 'camps and fan boys' develop re 'recycled' vs 'original' etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, you haven't see the toilet paper races?









in that vein, I've been playing with catzilla...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wait, *you haven't see the toilet paper races*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in that vein, I've been playing with catzilla...


...was too busy checking on 'extreme lawnmowering'







- Catzilla is quite a lot of fun the 1st few times, though it can get 'old' quick...also still has some bugs, even in the new version


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...was too busy checking on 'extreme lawnmowering'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Catzilla is quite a lot of fun the 1st few times, though it can get 'old' quick...also still has some bugs, even in the new version


yeah - i think i encountered every bug!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...indeed, we need a Unigine Tropics bench thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people (me included) bench anything...if toilet paper roll dispensers could be benched (sheets per second ?), they (we) would bench it...then you would have different 'camps and fan boys' develop re 'recycled' vs 'original' etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, reminding me of cl3p20, he didn't bench the toilet paper tube but used it for benching with socket 775.

Toilet paper tube snugged onto the NB heatsink, fill with dry ice for a cheap pot, = the roll of lol


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHZ -- GTX 780 SLI -- 140.1 -- 5862*

*Getting my 2 780 TI Classifieds on Monday will have some new scores







*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Valley10GTX780SLI1401.jpg.html


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Sure, why not?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...indeed, we need a Unigine Tropics bench thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people (me included) bench anything...if toilet paper roll dispensers could be benched (sheets per second ?), they (we) would bench it...then you would have different 'camps and fan boys' develop re 'recycled' vs 'original' etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1452244/post-your-unigine-tropics-benchmark-v1-3-dx11-scores


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Tried that Tropics demo last night and it looks great. Got like 160 FPS at stock though...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Tried that Tropics demo last night and it looks great. Got like 160 FPS at stock though...


sorry.. uh what was that (eyes drift left)


----------



## Zoneman

http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab256/davidburke30/00021_zps9cdbd553.png


----------



## Zoneman

Quote:


> 2500k at 4,4 TI 780 OC
> 
> GPU OS 165 MEM OS 300
> 
> FPS 81.0 Score 3425
> MIN 34.0
> MAX 153.0


----------



## essanbee

essanbee - [email protected] - GTX 780 - 1443Mhz/3204Mhz/3.0Gb - 88.4FPS - 3699



Min FPS 19.9
Max FPS 142.1


----------



## Akula

*Quick overclock @ 1.4v
Australian Summer has begun, Ambient outside is 43c (109c)*
I'll wait till it get's cooler before pushing any more volts through it.

Akula
2600k @ 5.1GHZ
GTX Titan @ 1441/1920
93.7 FPS
3920 Score


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Holy hell man! Nice score!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> essanbee - [email protected] - GTX 780 - 1443Mhz/3204Mhz/3.0Gb - 88.4FPS - 3699
> 
> 
> 
> Min FPS 19.9
> Max FPS 142.1


Overclock that 2500k!!

19.9 fps min is not good.


----------



## essanbee

I thought I read in earlier posts that OCIng the CPU won't make much difference in the score for Valley.

I guess I can try it for myself and see. I did make some Nvidia Control Panel changes to help optimze the Valley test so I need to run it some more anyway. I'll try it again at 4.0 and4.5 and see if it helps...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> I thought I read in earlier posts that OCIng the CPU won't make much difference in the score for Valley.
> 
> I guess I can try it for myself and see. I did make some Nvidia Control Panel changes to help optimze the Valley test so I need to run it some more anyway. I'll try it again at 4.0 and4.5 and see if it helps...


Nice run!! Going from a stock clock cpu to 4.5-4.8 will add fps for sure!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> essanbee - [email protected] - GTX 780 - 1443Mhz/3204Mhz/3.0Gb - 88.4FPS - 3699
> 
> 
> 
> Min FPS 19.9
> Max FPS 142.1


What are those settings? You need to run ExtremeHD preset to compare to everyone else.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Haha, I totally missed that! I take it for granted that everyone runs the right settings sometimes!


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 3570k @ 5ghz - 780TI classy - 1385Mhz / 2001Mhz - FPS 91.2 - score 3815


----------



## Jack Mac

Jack Mac --- i5 3570k/ 4.4GHz --- Sapphire R9 290 /1210 Core /*1625 Memory --- 71.4 FPS --- Score: 3016

*I doubt the memory was actually running at 1625MHz, or I would have probably gotten a higher score, but that's what I set in AB and what the AB graphs show.
Looks like I have the second fastest R9 290


----------



## Ovrclck

BGKris - 4770k @ 4.7 780 Ti Classy - 1396Mhz / 2001Mhz - FPS 90.5 - score 3788


----------



## essanbee

essanbee - [email protected] - GTX 780 - 1443Mhz/3204Mhz/3.0Gb - 80 FPS - 3347



Sorry about previous post I thought I had selected Ultra.







Hopefully I got this one right.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> essanbee - [email protected] - GTX 780 - 1443Mhz/3204Mhz/3.0Gb - 80 FPS - 3347
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about previous post I thought I had selected Ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I got this one right.


*essanbee* you did both runs with the same settings but one is fullscreen and the other one is windowed?? The error is your settings/preset you used. Do *NOT* use Custom preset.









So please select the *Extreme HD* preset below the language selection when you start Valley and the run the benchmark. That is mandatory for this thread.

Thats how everyone is doing the benchmark here my friend. Also if possible OC your memory as far as it goes before multi-colored flashes appear. High memory clocks help a lot in Valley.


----------



## essanbee

Did you ever have one of those days.









I will try not to pollute up this thread with any more errors. I am going to back off try to make sure my settings are right and try again...


----------



## Chronic1

I wonder what score kingpin would have gotten with the titan at 1900mhz in valley.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> I wonder what score kingpin would have gotten with the titan at 1900mhz in valley.


He did it with his 780ti edition. I am sure it would have been over 100fps and we probably wouldnt ever see 1st place that's for sure.


----------



## Azazil1190

i sell my 780ti and i pick up a 3rd titan that i have on my second system.Asiq quality is low on this titan 69.8% but...ok.To reach 92 i have to oc my cpu ....
Azazil1190 --- 3930K / [email protected] --- GTX TITAN, / 1406 / 3854 --- 91.5 --- 3829


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 3570k @ 5ghz - 780TI classy @ 1411Mhz / 2001Mhz - FPS: 92.5 - score: 3869


.....this card runs 10° hotter than my old .ref 780 @ the same voltage and almost same clocks, ambient temps same also 72°f








i need some cold weather


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> Did you ever have one of those days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try not to pollute up this thread with any more errors. I am going to back off try to make sure my settings are right and try again...


No worries. And yes I'm having *those days* lately also. More often that I would like.









Just tweak your system(settings/processes etc) and run "*Extreme HD*" and post your score.


----------



## Joeking78

Joeking78 - 4930k @ 4.8, 780 Ti SLI - 1295Mhz / 7200Mhz - FPS 138.3 - score 5785



About the limit on core for these cards, maybe a touch more to 1300...memory has a bit more to go though. Valley reported 1295 core but I had 1256 selected in EVGA Precision...why is that?


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 3960x @ 5.2 sli 780 ti's SC @ 1370/1875 6209


----------



## Koniakki




----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Koniakki

Merry Christmas to everyone even if some are still in the 24th!


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 3570k @ 5.2Ghz - 780 TI classy @ 1450Mhz / 2001Mhz FPS: 94.2 - score 3941


valley has been giving me problems, anything over 1.4v i get shutdowns bsod 0x116 i was at it for a good hour trying to get a good run in but thats all i could get out of her for tonight


----------



## Baghi

lol seems like 90fps is no problem anymore.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> lol seems like 90fps is no problem anymore.


I dunno







.... We need more results


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> lol seems like 90fps is no problem anymore.


100FPS is the score to beat now


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Eh? 1.4V+ and 1450MHz are hardly commonplace. 90+ FPS is still rarefied air IMO....


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 3570k @ 5.2Ghz - 780 TI classy @ 1450Mhz / 2001Mhz FPS: 94.2 - score 3941
> 
> 
> valley has been giving me problems, anything over 1.4v i get shutdowns bsod 0x116 i was at it for a good hour trying to get a good run in but thats all i could get out of her for tonight


ya there is something really strange with the ti's and valley. I mean if you look at the charts on the front page the ti's are prettly low down. for a new card with additional cores and faster memory they should be top dogs. I guess they did something to the memory to allow 7000mhz out of the box. They best I could get so far is 96fps, which is amazing but it's still wierd not to be able to beat titans with the same amount of voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Eh? 1.4V+ and 1450MHz are hardly commonplace. 90+ FPS is still rarefied air IMO....


seriously.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Trying running your TI memory stock to see if the timings stay tighter...


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> They best I could get so far is 96fps, which is amazing but it's still wierd not to be able to beat titans with the same amount of voltage.


M8
You're not right. There're only 2 Titans with more than 96fps and 100-150mhz more on the cores and ~1.6v one with Water close ot 0*C and the other with LN2.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> M8
> You're not right. There're only 2 Titans with more than 96fps and 100-150mhz more on the cores and ~1.6v one with Water close ot 0*C and the other with LN2.


My run was without the LLC mod so it's ~1.5v according to AB...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My run was without the LLC mod so it's ~1.5v according to AB...


Mine was pretty similar voltage, 1.52V on the multimeter under load while cooled with dry ice.


----------



## DStealth

Unless someone measures this
"valley has been giving me problems, anything over 1.4v i get shutdowns bsod 0x116"
With DMM my statement is in effect...cannot compare 1.4v soft vs 1.6v soft and say same volts...not to count condition differences.
Not going to say Titan is worse than Ti but we're now comparing apples to oranges to find the difference...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Unless someone measures this
> "valley has been giving me problems, anything over 1.4v i get shutdowns bsod 0x116"
> With DMM my statement is in effect...cannot compare 1.4v soft vs 1.6v soft and say same volts...not to count condition differences.
> Not going to say Titan is worse than Ti but we're now comparing apples to oranges to find the difference...


Mine really can't be used for any comparison beyond listing the voltage that gets to the gpu, the power delivery section has been modded beyond recognition & I'm not using soft mods like most.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Mine really can't be used for any comparison beyond listing the voltage that gets to the gpu, the power delivery section has been *modded beyond recognition* & I'm not using soft mods like most.


Can we have a pic of that....*thing*....?!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Can we have a pic of that....*thing*....?!


...there are pics of it @ OCN already - all *R-rated*







(involved the death of a 680 Lightn.)


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Can we have a pic of that....*thing*....?!


I think it looks like this lol.... and is totally Chuck Norris approved


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Can we have a pic of that....*thing*....?!


A few pics of what it looks like now, I have changed it a couple times looking for less vdroop



Under the VRM board to see some of the grounding, vcore & vmem mods



These are from my 100.8 FPS valley run with DICE


----------



## szeged

frankentitan lives!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A few pics of what it looks like now, I have changed it a couple times looking for less vdroop
> 
> 
> 
> Under the VRM board to see some of the grounding, vcore & vmem mods
> 
> 
> 
> These are from my 100.8 FPS valley run with DICE


very nice mate looking good


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A few pics of what it looks like now, I have changed it a couple times looking for less vdroop
> 
> 
> 
> Under the VRM board to see some of the grounding, vcore & vmem mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> These are from my 100.8 FPS valley run with DICE


Holy volts of the electricity god!! TESLA is proud of you...


----------



## FtW 420

Lol, power conscious I am not.
Environmentalists would hate me, I use a lot of electricity here, probably more electricity than some small towns.


----------



## Arm3nian

Memory clock does nothing in valley on the Ti. Going from stock memory to +600 gave me 1fps boost. Others tested also and they got 2fps max. I'm fairly sure this has something to do with the scores.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, power conscious I am not.
> Environmentalists would hate me, I use a lot of electricity here, probably more electricity than some small towns.


Well, no offense to them, but I would rather be your friend than some guy from Green Peace or Blue skies or whatever other environmental organizations exist..








*This post is for humoristic purposes only. I respect the work of the enviromental organizations

My father is a well respected electronics engineer around this parts.. I grow up in his lab and other ones and always were around a soldering/repair equipment, parts and stuff.

So I know exactly what you mean and understand you..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Memory clock does nothing in valley on the Ti. Going from stock memory to +600 gave me 1fps boost. Others tested also and they got 2fps max. I'm fairly sure this has something to do with the scores.


If I'm not mistaken as others believe also, it has something to do with the memory timings.. ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I'm not sold on the Ti's "superior" memory to Titan. I think they just loosened the timings so they could get higher clocks but the effect is still similar performance. The only thing the Ti really has going for it is the fully unlocked GK110 (which I admit I really thought they'd never use in a GeForce card) and that nets it a 5-10% advantage clock-to-clock. Better? Yes, but not by enough to warrant an "upgrade" at least to me...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken as others believe also, it has something to do with the memory timings.. ?


That probably is correct. I guess after a certain memory clock the performance boost diminishes in most applications. The ti already has the highest clocked memory but since they made up for it in timings, and you can't lower timings the performance boost is minimal from raising the mem speed anymore.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sold on the Ti's "superior" memory to Titan. I think they just loosened the timings so they could get higher clocks but the effect is still similar performance. The only thing the Ti really has going for it is the fully unlocked GK110 (which I admit I really thought they'd never use in a GeForce card) and that nets it a 5-10% advantage clock-to-clock. Better? Yes, but not by enough to warrant an "upgrade" at least to me...


*+1* I mainly bought the Ti for the unlocked GK110. That 2880 cores sounds too good to pass. A substantial upgrade from a 1200-1250Mhz 780? Not really. Worth the price premium? Not really. Will I have a tons of fun and even more than I had with my 780. Hell yeah.. You guys see where I'm going with this..









I will put it to the test when it arrives against my [email protected]/1850 and 1097/1650 with [email protected] and [email protected]

Hopefully its not a dud tho and I will be able to run the 780Ti at 1241/1850 too. I hope it does for the 50% price premium I paid for it over my 780.


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI -- Score 3832 -- FPS 91.6*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Valley-GTX780TI916.jpg.html


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI -- Score 3832 -- FPS 91.6*
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Valley-GTX780TI916.jpg.html


very nice mem clocks







i can can get +500 mem @ 1.75v but if i go to +501 it will crash and artifact like crazy even if i put voltage to 1.8v


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> very nice mem clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can can get +500 mem @ 1.75v but if i go to +501 it will crash and artifact like crazy even if i put voltage to 1.8v


ya I can only get the memory this high in Valley + 650 @ 1.75v

in fire strike the most I got was + 530 @ 1.75v on the memory


----------



## vagenrider

after the funeral of my honored degreded 2600k....back again with my new 3770k!

*vagenrider ---- 3770k / 5ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1215 / 2304 / 1777 ---- 137.6 ---- 5759*


----------



## SDhydro

Sdhydro - 2600k @ 5.1ghz GTX 780 1424Mhz / 1689Mhz - FPS 81.3 - score 3403


----------



## NABBO

[email protected] + GTX780 Ref @1476/7560MHz

http://abload.de/image.php?img=valley67smr.png


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sold on the Ti's "superior" memory to Titan. I think they just loosened the timings so they could get higher clocks but the effect is still similar performance. The only thing the Ti really has going for it is the fully unlocked GK110 (which I admit I really thought they'd never use in a GeForce card) and that nets it a 5-10% advantage clock-to-clock. Better? Yes, but not by enough to warrant an "upgrade" at least to me...


upgrade @ 780 Ti
not worth it even for those who have a 780GTX @ 1350/7500MHz in games.
waiting for maxwell.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI -- Score 3832 -- FPS 91.6*
> 
> 
> 
> very nice mem clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can can get +500 mem @ 1.75v but if i go to +501 it will crash and artifact like crazy even if i put voltage to 1.8v
Click to expand...

ive gotten my ti memory up to 8300mhz in valley and 8600mhz in 3dmark. i wish i could sacrifice some speed for tighter timings to see if it could make a difference. this is also the first card i have had where I got faster memory speeds in 3dmark compared to valley. so far 96fps is the highest ti valley score. i thought for sure i was going to break 100fps with a ti classified but i cant do it.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A few pics of what it looks like now, I have changed it a couple times looking for less vdroop
> 
> 
> 
> Under the VRM board to see some of the grounding, vcore & vmem mods
> 
> 
> 
> These are from my 100.8 FPS valley run with DICE


Ohh my god


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ive gotten my ti memory up to 8300mhz in valley and 8600mhz in 3dmark. i wish i could sacrifice some speed for tighter timings to see if it could make a difference. this is also the first card i have had where I got faster memory speeds in 3dmark compared to valley. so far 96fps is the highest ti valley score. i thought for sure i was going to break 100fps with a ti classified but i cant do it.


im jelly


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im jelly


When o get my new psu we gotta do a bench off together sometime







you got the better core ( i think ) but my mem does more lol, who will win


----------



## GhostDog99

You guys got me in the clocks and memory lol


----------



## GTone

GTone --- i5 3570k / 3.5ghz --- GTX 760, 1180/1650 --- 45.0 --- 1882



I know it doesn't matter and I'm really late to the party.
Set to quality.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTone*
> 
> GTone --- i5 3570k / 3.5ghz --- GTX 760, 1180/1650 --- 45.0 --- 1882
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn't matter and I'm really late to the party.
> Set to quality.


Why doesn't it matter, that's a good run for the hardware!!


----------



## 1SaLVaToRe

1SaLVaToRe --- İntel İ7 3770k @ 4500 ---- Nvidia GTX 770 sli ; Core 1215-1214 / Memory 1893 ---- AVG. FPS 102,8 ---- Score 4300


----------



## Zine

Valley1280core7000memnotweaks.png 103k .png file


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> When o get my new psu we gotta do a bench off together sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got the better core ( i think ) but my mem does more lol, who will win


of course im guna win! lolz nah im just kidding you got me beat in firestrike by like 15 point on the graphics score









........bout to get my i7 today


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> of course im guna win! lolz nah im just kidding you got me beat in firestrike by like 15 point on the graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........bout to get my i7 today


Nice good luck on the 4770k I hope you get one like mine was lol. You gonna delid it?

Psu will be here today, gonna go for 14k+ lol

Gonna go to the dog park for a few hours while I wait for it lol


----------



## Chronic1

you guys are dorks


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Nice good luck on the 4770k I hope you get one like mine was lol. You gonna delid it?
> 
> Psu will be here today, gonna go for 14k+ lol
> 
> Gonna go to the dog park for a few hours while I wait for it lol


well i actually i just picked up a 3770k and i can only get 1866Mhz on the mem









so im probably just guna sell the 3770k and 3570k along with my mobo and ram and pick up a 4770k and asus maximus vi gene. i just bought some new ram 2666mhz but cant even get my current 2400Mhz to run on this 3770k









@ chronic ... you just jelly


----------



## Chronic1

Im just so happy!









My 4 year old computer can still keep up with the big boys!

I really want to upgrade though. Waiting on x99!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i actually i just picked up a 3770k and i can only get 1866Mhz on the mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so im probably just guna sell the 3770k and 3570k along with my mobo and ram and pick up a 4770k and asus maximus vi gene. i just bought some new ram 2666mhz but cant even get my current 2400Mhz to run on this 3770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ chronic ... you just jelly


Maximus vi hero. Or gigabyte z87 oc







unless you're doing a sff build. In which case, buy a 900D off me


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1454/2100 -- FPS 93.3 -- Score 3906*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Valley-GTX780TI933.jpg.html


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated


just correction on my score my friend..my cpu is 3770k not 2600k.. mary christmas!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> just correction on my score my friend..my cpu is 3770k not 2600k.. mary christmas!


OMG your right. I will create a new entry for you and put your score with your old CPU back up!


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> OMG your right. I will create a new entry for you and put your score with your old CPU back up!


hehe! how are you? hope fine..greetings from greece!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quick and dirty Valley run. I'll be over 1500 core by the end of the night. SLI numbers probably tomorrow.

Stay Puft -- 4770K @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 760 Hawk 1482/2004 -- FPS 54.5 -- Score 2282


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quick and dirty Valley run. I'll be over 1500 core by the end of the night. SLI numbers probably tomorrow.
> 
> Stay Puft -- 4770K @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 760 Hawk 1484/2004 -- FPS 54.5 -- Score 2282


representing the Hawk very well, nice run


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> representing the Hawk very well, nice run


If you can keep these cards cool they run very well


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Maximus vi hero. Or gigabyte z87 oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you're doing a sff build. In which case, buy a 900D off me


Why you ditching the 900D?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Why you ditching the 900D?


i got a new baby that i can stuff even more into(how wrong does that sound?)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











sth10 love


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dang dude, you answered that fast!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dang dude, you answered that fast!


nothing to do while i wait for it to cool down here so i can blow up another psu


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

We are so lame. At least I'm also watching CinemaSins while browsing OCN!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got a new baby that i can stuff even more into(how wrong does that sound?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sth10 love


Mother of god dude


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, that CL is legit.

Did I just steal a phrase from 1992?


----------



## Stay Puft

My 2nd hawk sucks. That serves me right for buying used.

Stay Puft -- 4770K @ 4.8GHz -- 2 X GTX 760 Hawk's 1407/2004 -- FPS 101.2 -- Score 4234


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> My 2nd hawk sucks. That serves me right for buying used.
> 
> Stay Puft -- 4770K @ 4.8GHz -- 2 X GTX 760 Hawk's 1407/2004 -- FPS 101.2 -- Score 4234


are they on air still? i dont think anyone made a block for them unless you use a uni block, but i never kept up with the hawks lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are they on air still? i dont think anyone made a block for them unless you use a uni block, but i never kept up with the hawks lol.


Stock air with the window open. Lets just say i'm wearing a furry Russian hat right now to keep warm


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Stock air with the window open. Lets just say i'm wearing a furry Russian hat right now to keep warm


lol







im struggling atm to get my house temps down atm, all windows open atm, gf is hating me lol. damn you florida!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im struggling atm to get my house temps down atm, all windows open atm, gf is hating me lol. damn you florida!


The lady walked in here before and shes like "Shut the freaking window you moron"


----------



## szeged

haha


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't have such issues as my wife is staying at her parents tonight. Good times...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't have such issues as my wife is staying at her parents tonight. Good times...


oh boy, someones done something wrong.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Cold here tonight too, but I'm pretty much maxed out in all the important benches:



Interested to see if this Rampage Black can maintain 5.3GHz though.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Cold here tonight too, but I'm pretty much maxed out in all the important benches:
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see if this Rampage Black can maintain 5.3GHz though.


Thankfully its not that cold here. Just -5C


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Cold here tonight too, but I'm pretty much maxed out in all the important benches:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see if this Rampage Black can maintain 5.3GHz though.


Put the tower outside to test??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Cold here tonight too, but I'm pretty much maxed out in all the important benches:
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see if this Rampage Black can maintain 5.3GHz though.


ohh!! i wish i had those temps i know for sure id break 1502Mhz core clock with my classy heck might even be able to get 1600mhz with those temps

.........and i finally got my3770k to run my ram @ the rated speed ... thanks to FTW420 helping me


----------



## Sazz

my valley run with 290X

CPU: FX-8350 @ 5Ghz
GPU: R9 290X @ 1300/1500Mhz
Avg. FPS: 72.3
Score: 3025


----------



## ultraex2003

Cpu fx8320 @ 4500 >> Gpu 2x 760 gigabyte rev 2.0 @1200/1800>>Avg. FPS: 77.2 >>>Skor 3229


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> .........and i finally got my3770k to run my ram @ the rated speed ... thanks to FTW420 helping me


We had the same/similar problem with our OCF if I had to guess. I couldn't even post at 2400Mhz and I knew my ram can do it because it was running fine @2400 in my previous GB UD3H.

After some hours of troubleshooting I manage to fix it and I even run my ram from its rated 2133Mhz 11-12-11-30 2T to 2600Mhz 11-13-12 -24 1T!!

Glad you sort it out.


----------



## samehsameh

Got 2 780Ti's only getting 57fps, 1 on its own got 52fps which looking at the chart still seems low :S
Could my poor CPU (1100t) be the bottleneck? p.s. have a 4930k on order


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> Got 2 780Ti's only getting 57fps, 1 on its own got 52fps which looking at the chart still seems low :S
> Could my poor CPU (1100t) be the bottleneck? p.s. have a 4930k on order


Yup. Massive cpu bottleneck


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> Got 2 780Ti's only getting 57fps, 1 on its own got 52fps which looking at the chart still seems low :S
> Could my poor CPU (1100t) be the bottleneck? p.s. have a 4930k on order


Just curious what clock speed the 1100T is at, and what about your memory?


----------



## samehsameh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just curious what clock speed the 1100T is at, and what about your memory?


3.3GHz,

On further inspection neither the GPU's nor the CPU seems to be pegged at 100% (they dont even get close averaging around 60% for GPU and closer to 80% for cpu) when benching on valley which seems to be single threaded.
Memory is 8GB dual channel 1600Mhz.

Will try an 3.8Ghz overclock see if that helps and if it does will just have to wait till friday for new mobo+CPU to arrive.
Thanks.

**EDIT**
Just did an OC to 4Ghz, single GPU went up to 57 and dual went up to 65 so that would point to a CPU bottleneck. BRING ON FRIDAY.


----------



## 1SaLVaToRe

Edit,
update,

1SaLVaToRe --- İntel İ7 3770k @ 4500 ---- Nvidia GTX 770 sli ; Core 1215-1214 max boost 1306 -1306 mhz - boost 1267- 1266 / Memory 1893(7572) o.c ---- min fps 40.5 max fps 188.1 AVG. FPS 102,9 ---- Score 4304

msi afterburner, values ver: 3.0.0 Beta 17. over voltages all open.

up top card
core voltage mv +12 , Pover Limit 110 - core clock +78 - memory clock +280

down card
core voltage mv +10 , Pover Limit 110 - core clock +77 - memory clock +280

stabil

Heaven benchmark 4.0 only value not valid ----not stabil.

Other benchmarks, not tested.










ty.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1SaLVaToRe*
> 
> Edit,
> update,
> 
> 1SaLVaToRe --- İntel İ7 3770k @ 4500 ---- Nvidia GTX 770 sli ; Core 1215-1214 max boost 1306 -1306 mhz - boost 1267- 1266 / Memory 1893(7572) o.c ---- min fps 40.5 max fps 188.1 AVG. FPS 102,8 ---- Score 4304
> 
> [simage]http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/4496/rs0l.jpg[/simage]
> 
> ty.


Salvatore replace simage with just img


----------



## Akula

So I'm currently running a 2600k @ 5.2Ghz - Watercooled.
I have the option to switch to the 4770k, Delidded & Watercooled.

My question is, would i see any real benefit to my Valley scores over the 2600k? Obviously id have to achieve decent clocks on the 4770k, which is fine.
I'm asking because its a real pain in the ass swapping the system over, and if i see next to no benefit, i simply won't bother.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> So I'm currently running a 2600k @ 5.2Ghz - Watercooled.
> I have the option to switch to the 4770k, Delidded & Watercooled.
> 
> My question is, would i see any real benefit to my Valley scores over the 2600k? Obviously id have to achieve decent clocks on the 4770k, which is fine.
> I'm asking because its a real pain in the ass swapping the system over, and if i see next to no benefit, i simply won't bother.


I personally wouldnt even consider switching over from a 5.2ghz 2600K


----------



## Akula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I personally wouldnt even consider switching over from a 5.2ghz 2600K


Yeah i hadn't really considered it, although I've heard the newer chips can squeeze out a few extra frames within Valley.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Yeah i hadn't really considered it, although I've heard the newer chips can squeeze out a few extra frames within Valley.


I think that you would have to see a [email protected] to honestly see any improvement over that [email protected], and not every 4770k will do those clocks! So unless it's free to you monetarily, I wouldn't do it. Just my .02


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## M3TAl

1st entry with my little 7870 XT. Did the driver tweaks since it was recommended in the OP.

M3TAl --- FX-8350 / 5.04 GHz --- 7870 XT, 1210 MHz / 1536 / 1500 MHz --- 40.2 FPS --- 1681 score


----------



## Razor 116

I guess that Ti classy invasion was exaggerated.


----------



## ultraex2003

update my skor !!










Fx [email protected]>>> 2x 760 Gigabyte rev 2.0 Sli @1240/1800>>>Patriot viper extreme @2133
FPS ---78.7>>>Score---3294


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm telling you guys, the Titans are still right there with the 780Ti's...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm telling you guys, the Titans are still right there with the 780Ti's...


Due to superior memory, the Titan will probably reign supreme in Valley. I don't even expect the top 780ti Kingpin edition to surpass the top Titan scores at this point.


----------



## szeged

the TI's have memory timing issues im pretty sure, i can pass valley with 2125 memory clock and 1440 core, but the score isnt even worth posting because it wont beat a good titan lol


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the TI's have memory timing issues im pretty sure, i can pass valley with 2125 memory clock and 1440 core, but the score isnt even worth posting because it wont beat a good titan lol


Yeah, it is kind of lame that Nvidia just loosened memory timings to get memory speeds up.









I remember back some years ago there was a program that allowed memory timing changes to video card memory. I wonder if someone could write such a tool now?


----------



## szeged

kinda makes me wish i kept at least one titan for valley scores in the winter lol, im not afraid of blowing something up


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the TI's have memory timing issues im pretty sure, i can pass valley with 2125 memory clock and 1440 core, but the score isnt even worth posting because it wont beat a good titan lol


if your getting 97fps that is a score worth posting. It would be third place. my 96 fps run was only with 2075 memory and about 1450 core so at those speeds you should even break 97fps.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> if your getting 97fps that is a score worth posting. It would be third place.


i havent looked at the chart in a while, i thought it was flooded with 95 or so fps scores now? maybe i should upload it lol.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> if your getting 97fps that is a score worth posting. It would be third place.
> 
> 
> 
> i havent looked at the chart in a while, i thought it was flooded with 95 or so fps scores now? maybe i should upload it lol.
Click to expand...

in my opinion breaking like 90fps is pretty amazing and will get you in the top 25. The highest ti score is 96fps so you would have the best ti score on ocn.


----------



## szeged

well ill run it again tonight when it gets colder and try to replicate the 97.1 score i got earlier







i didnt even screen shot it cuz i was getting super mad at all the shutdowns i was getting lol.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I think that you would have to see a [email protected] to honestly see any improvement over that [email protected], and not every 4770k will do those clocks! So unless it's free to you monetarily, I wouldn't do it. Just my .02


2600k to 4770k wouldn't make too much dent in Valley scores, it is one of the most gpu dependent 3d benchies. It can make a pretty good difference in other things though, I was benching XTU on my 2600k a few days ago, it was hard to make a 5.5Ghz 2600k match my XTU score with a 4670k at 4.7Ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> in my opinion breaking like 90fps is pretty amazing and will get you in the top 25. The highest ti score is 96fps so you would have the best ti score on ocn.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well ill run it again tonight when it gets colder and try to replicate the 97.1 score i got earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt even screen shot it cuz i was getting super mad at all the shutdowns i was getting lol.


Do it! It is tough to get up to 95 FPS on any card, definitely worth posting!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well ill run it again tonight when it gets colder and try to replicate the 97.1 score i got earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt even screen shot it cuz i was getting super mad at all the shutdowns i was getting lol.


100fps or you're a failure


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 100fps or you're a failure


lol







wheres your lightning!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres your lightning!


Not ordering till next friday.









What do 1400 core 780s pull in Valley anyway?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not ordering till next friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do 1400 core 780s pull in Valley anyway?


anywhere from 85 to 90 something, depends on your mem clock also, hopefully you get one with samsung ram


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anywhere from 85 to 90 something, depends on your mem clock also, hopefully you get one with samsung ram


There are a couple of the MOA 780s with samsung memory in the hwbot marketplace.


----------



## lilchronic

valley is hard to run because of all the shutdowns, i usually get a restart right after scene 6

.... 1411 / 3700
ref 780


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> valley is hard to run because of all the shutdowns, i usually get a restart right after scene 6
> 
> .... 1411 / 3700
> ref 780


ya I cant remember the scene but I always get shutdowns right after the part where it dips fast into the valley of trees and the fps shoots up for awhile to like 112-114. It's so annoying when you get to like 14 and crash. That bench is petty long. I always know I am going to crash because my card starts buzzing really loudly before it does.


----------



## szeged

i had a crash yesterday on scene 18 right before it ended

i almost ripped the card off the mobo and threw it at a wall.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anywhere from 85 to 90 something, depends on your mem clock also, hopefully you get one with samsung ram


Thats it? Going to have to change that


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i had a crash yesterday on scene 18 right before it ended
> 
> i almost ripped the card off the mobo and threw it at a wall.


...been there, done that - initially with quad 670s, then most other GPUs...hit scene 18 after a strong run, finger hovering over 'F12' > and it freezes in the last few seconds


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thats it? Going to have to change that


hopefully your lightning can do 1500+









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...been there, done that - initially with quad 670s, then most other GPUs...hit scene 18 after a strong run, finger hovering over 'F12' > and it freezes in the last few seconds


its the worst ever lol, i had a crash like .000001 second before it was done i just sat there looking at the black screen in anger getting ready to hulk up and throw the monitor to jupiter.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully your lightning can do 1500+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the worst ever lol, i had a crash like .000001 second before it was done i just sat there looking at the black screen in anger getting ready to hulk up and throw the monitor to jupiter.


...oh that's even worse, at least I crashed in the early part of scene 18 (not that it feels that much better)...I usually run artifact-free, but when I do see the first few artifacts appear by scene 16 when the cards are on full boil, I know that it's 50 / 50 w/ meeting the crash-monster at 18


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully your lightning can do 1500+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the worst ever lol, i had a crash like .000001 second before it was done i just sat there looking at the black screen in anger getting ready to hulk up and throw the monitor to jupiter.


I'll be shooting for 1500 core and 2000 mem


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'll be shooting for 1500 core and 2000 mem


give it the volts and watch it fly









can you tweak the mem voltage on the lightning?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> give it the volts and watch it fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tweak the mem voltage on the lightning?


Pretty sure it has triple overvoltage just like it's baby brother the hawk


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Pretty sure it has triple overvoltage just like it's baby brother the hawk


thought so, just couldnt remember lol, glad to know, hopefully they do make a 780ti.


----------



## Jack Mac

Ugh, I hate when valley crashes, getting 72FPS out of my 290 was the most painful experience ever. It crashed multiple times at scene 14 and one time at the very end when I was about to get my results (black screen). I was ready to send it back to Amazon.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, guys anything over 90 FPS in Valley is a fantastic score and is in no way average! Really, nothing without a GK110 in it will even do 85 FPS (not counting dual GPU cards of course) so I am still plenty happy with my lowly 87.6 FPS. Of course I bet I could get a better score if I did a stripped Win7 install but why bother at this point? Not going to come close to Mrtooshort or FTW so I'll just sit back with some popcorn and watch the fun!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I personally wouldnt even consider switching over from a 5.2ghz 2600K
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i hadn't really considered it, although I've heard the newer chips can squeeze out a few extra frames within Valley.
Click to expand...

Definitely not worth it.. Some people are having a tuff time hitting 4.3Ghz at 1.3v+ with 4770k.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Definitely not worth it.. Some people are having a tuff time hitting 4.3Ghz at 1.3v+ with 4770k.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


you guys need to order while at my house, guaranteed 5.0 4770k


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you guys need to order while at my house,


i want a guaranteed 5.0Ghz 4770k please show me where


----------



## Chronic1

Chronic1 --- i7 920 / 4.7ghz --- Nvidia Reference 780ti, 1430 / 2880 / 3851 --- 89.8 --- 3758


I WANT MOAR VOLTAGE!!! Can you believe this is at 1.212v?
I think this chip can break 1600mhz with the right amount of voltage.

BURR ITS FRIGGIN COLD! Time to close the window







Weather gadget says its 31 degrees outside.


----------



## szeged

time to hardmod the card for more volts







1430 @ 1.212 is insane.


----------



## Chronic1

Did you stay up all night benching too?


----------



## Razor 116

Has the "timings issue" on the 780Ti been confirmed, Is there any way to read the timings not change them (Likely impossible)?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Has the "timings issue" on the 780Ti been confirmed, Is there any way to read the timings not change them (Likely impossible)?


when i got my TI i tested it clock for clock vs the titan and it was slower in valley every time

I also tested the titan at 1300 core and 1950 memory, and the 780ti at 1300 core and 2125 memory, it was still slower.


----------



## Azazil1190

Probably the issue is the valley.On 3d mark do you test it at same clocks?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> when i got my TI i tested it clock for clock vs the titan and it was slower in valley every time
> 
> I also tested the titan at 1300 core and 1950 memory, and the 780ti at 1300 core and 2125 memory, it was still slower.


I wouldn't necessary jump straight to timings being the culprit, Maybe Nvidia drivers. The GTX 680 rebage AKA the GTX 770 got a memory boost to 7Gbps, has that experienced the same performance irregularities. It should be easy to compare.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

IMI4tth3w --- i5 3570k @ 4.2 GHz --- EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX --- 1254.2 MHz Core 1535MHz (3070MHz) Memory --- avg fps 43.2 score 1809

extreme HD setting 1080p
not bad for a $230 evga card


----------



## dspacek

I probably beat by some luck the X version. Maybe that I tested it in raw clear system with latest oficial drivers
dspacek --- i5 2500K @ 5.0 GHz --- Saphire R9-290 BF4 version --- 1100 MHz Core 1420MHz Memory --- avg fps 66.9 score 2801


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Chronic1 --- i7 920 / 4.7ghz --- Nvidia Reference 780ti, 1430 / 2880 / 3851 --- 89.8 --- 3758
> 
> 
> I WANT MOAR VOLTAGE!!! Can you believe this is at 1.212v?
> I think this chip can break 1600mhz with the right amount of voltage.
> 
> BURR ITS FRIGGIN COLD! Time to close the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather gadget says its 31 degrees outside.


Can you do a quick video after end of run showing volts at end? Hard to believe you ran that at 1.212v. Most likely this post will be ignored


----------



## Jack Mac

I submitted this score a while ago, but I guess it was never updated.
Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.5GHz --- R9 290, 1210 Core /1625 Memory --- AVG. FPS 72.1 --- Score: 3016.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Can you do a quick video after end of run showing volts at end? Hard to believe you ran that at 1.212v. Most likely this post will be ignored


I can assure you its on a 780ti reference card and there is no way for me to go above 1.212v. Im using Skyn3t's Asus Reference vBios and EVGA Precision for 1.212v and the card was only hitting 22-23c during the run. Also there are no heat sinks on the VRM's or memory chips. The card is cooled with the EK VGA Bridge Edition Universal GPU Waterblock and it only sits on the chip. If the weather here goes down to the 30's again I'll go for a 1450mhz run at 1.212v

This card would be gold in Kingpins hands. Hard-modding this for more power and voltage and then LN2 overclocking it to 2000mhz core.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> I can assure you its on a 780ti reference card and there is no way for me to go above 1.212v. Im using Skyn3t's Asus Reference vBios and EVGA Precision for 1.212v and the card was only hitting 22-23c during the run. Also there are no heat sinks on the VRM's or memory chips. The card is cooled with the EK VGA Bridge Edition Universal GPU Waterblock and it only sits on the chip.


just tell him its actually an amd card, hell believe you no matter what people say then.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> I can assure you its on a 780ti reference card and there is no way for me to go above 1.212v. Im using Skyn3t's Asus Reference vBios and EVGA Precision for 1.212v and the card was only hitting 22-23c during the run. Also there are no heat sinks on the VRM's or memory chips. The card is cooled with the EK VGA Bridge Edition Universal GPU Waterblock and it only sits on the chip. If the weather here goes down to the 30's again I'll go for a 1450mhz run at 1.212v
> 
> This card would be gold in Kingpins hands. Hard-modding this for more power and voltage and then LN2 overclocking it to 2000mhz core.


You have a golden card, very nice.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> I can assure you its on a 780ti reference card and there is no way for me to go above 1.212v. Im using Skyn3t's Asus Reference vBios and EVGA Precision for 1.212v and the card was only hitting 22-23c during the run. Also there are no heat sinks on the VRM's or memory chips. The card is cooled with the EK VGA Bridge Edition Universal GPU Waterblock and it only sits on the chip. If the weather here goes down to the 30's again I'll go for a 1450mhz run at 1.212v
> 
> This card would be gold in Kingpins hands. Hard-modding this for more power and voltage and then LN2 overclocking it to 2000mhz core.


Great score m8, you beat my reference cooled 780ti with 0.6fps...have to open the windows again LOL
And as for the Kingpin not always golden OC cards on AIR/Water are good with LN2 most probably they scale bad with the voltage, no to mention reference VRM are not capable to take the voltage and consumption needed for 2Ghz


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I submitted this score a while ago, but I guess it was never updated.
> Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.5GHz --- R9 290, 1210 Core /1625 Memory --- AVG. FPS 72.1 --- Score: 3016.


I cant find your post. Can you post a link to it?


----------



## mxthunder

all updated


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I cant find your post. Can you post a link to it?


Don't know where it was but I submitted it, oh well.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

hi thread

got a new cpu see
so i do new bench run

can this add plz? kthx.









~kRon1k~ --- FX-8350 / 5Ghz --- HD 7870 Crossfire, 1257 / 1445 --- 72.6 --- 3039


----------



## paspasero

So when running Valley, mid-benchmark, it seems like something crashes because my graphics card suddenly drops frame rates and goes from 99% usage to about 75% usage. Can anyone explain this? I am running a 780 lightning on the stock LN2 bios. Is this just an unstable overclock?


----------



## sirbaili

here is my result:

system specs:
CPU - intel core i7-3770k - 4.6Ghz
Amd R9-290 Crossfire X 2 - OCed to 1115-1250.

Score is 119.4 fps.

00000.jpg 661k .jpg file


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paspasero*
> 
> So when running Valley, mid-benchmark, it seems like something crashes because my graphics card suddenly drops frame rates and goes from 99% usage to about 75% usage. Can anyone explain this? I am running a 780 lightning on the stock LN2 bios. Is this just an unstable overclock?


That is what it sounds like.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Great score m8, you beat my reference cooled 780ti with 0.6fps...have to open the windows again LOL
> And as for the Kingpin not always golden OC cards on AIR/Water are good with LN2 most probably they scale bad with the voltage, no to mention reference VRM are not capable to take the voltage and consumption needed for 2Ghz


You can use the Epower 2.0 board and solder it to the card for extra vrm powa! You can also overvolt the memory and core with hard modding. If only I were an electrical engineer and knew what the hell i was doing!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> You can use the Epower 2.0 board and solder it to the card for extra vrm powa which would basically turn it into a classified. If only I were an electrical engineer and knew what the hell i was doing!


kingpincooling.com has a guide on it


----------



## skupples

I'm experiencing some sort of intertnal v-sync on Valley while tesing out the new tri-titan, tri-monitor system. I obviously have it OFF in NVCP, & it's OFF in valley, yet i'm still pegging @ 60fps through the entire benchmark, & my GPU's are underclocking, w/ low usage... You know, all the signs of V-sync.

ignore, it was riva-tuner.


----------



## Jack Mac

Weather like this makes me wish I had a smaller computer so it would be easier to take outside....


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Weather like this makes me wish I had a smaller computer so it would be easier to take outside....


Just open a window


----------



## USFORCES

Last Valley run with the 980X, it's time to retire her









USForces --- 980x / 4.95GHz --- 780 SLI, 1463 / 3800 --- 134.0 FPS --- 5609


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Last Valley run with the 980X, it's time to retire her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USForces --- 980x / 4.95GHz --- 780 SLI, 1463 / 3800 --- 134.0 FPS --- 5609
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, I loved my 1366's, but it really is a dead socket, Nice run though.


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- FX-8350 @4.8GHz --- GTX 780, 1320 / 2304 / 1850 --- AVG. 74.5--- Score: 3119


----------



## NCoastTweaker

.NCoastTweaker - i5 3570K / 4.7 GHz - HD7970 - 1225 Core / 1800 mem - AVG FPS 55.2 SCORE 2310


----------



## NCoastTweaker

NCoastTweaker - i5 3570K / 4.7 GHz - HD7970 - 1225 Core / 1800 mem - AVG FPS 55.2 SCORE 2310


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX780Ti Classified 2xSLI --- 147.6 --- 6177


can't get the gpu clocks any higher without a 116


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX780Ti Classified 2xSLI --- 147.6 --- 6177
> 
> 
> can't get the gpu clocks any higher without a 116


1541 core is that on skyn3t bios or is valley reading it with the boost bug? if thats the real clocks...damn lol.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little Update:

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 280X @ 1225/1847 --- 2272 --- 54.3FPS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1541 core is that on skyn3t bios or is valley reading it with the boost bug? if thats the real clocks...damn lol.


that's a bug for sure (ftw_2002. Sky's bios sets my cards to two different baseline voltages and was causing hangs)! otherwise it'd be 200fps! 1354. I can't get both cards over 1400. One, yes. Seems the memory will go over 4000 tho.

I'm somewhat disappointed in the Ti classified.


----------



## szeged

oh lol, that makes more sense, i was about to come rob you if you had two cards that were doing 1540 core


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh lol, that makes more sense, i was about to come rob you if you had two cards that were doing 1540 core


it's 4 degrees F here. you'll freeze before you could rob anything!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's 4 degrees F here. you'll freeze before you could rob anything!


lol









hey wanna visit florida with your two cards? i swear i wont steal them.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's a bug for sure (ftw_2002. Sky's bios sets my cards to two different baseline voltages and was causing hangs)! otherwise it'd be 200fps! 1354. I can't get both cards over 1400. One, yes. Seems the memory will go over 4000 tho.
> 
> I*'m somewhat disappointed in the Ti classified.*


me too


----------



## szeged

im slightly dissapointed in the TI classified, all this untapped power only to be limited by bios/shut downs







the 290x lightning is looking juicy.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im slightly dissapointed in the TI classified, all this untapped power only to be limited by bios/shut downs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 290x lightning is looking juicy.


Slightly? You're too kind to them. I'd be peeved


----------



## mxthunder

I am attempting to do an update guys but for some reason when I download the spreadsheet, excel is telling me that it is corrupt. I sure hope google didnt eff us all


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I am attempting to do an update guys but for some reason when I download the spreadsheet, excel is telling me that it is corrupt. I sure hope google didnt eff us all


can you edit it directly with google docs? ALso, try exporting it as a ".csv" then open in excel.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice score jpmboy! I wish I could get whatever Valley bug is going on with SLI and my rig sorted as I haven't been able to get a decent SLI run in months without 30% GPU usage... :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nice score jpmboy! I wish I could get whatever Valley bug is going on with SLI and my rig sorted as I haven't been able to get a decent SLI run in months without 30% GPU usage... :/


Thanks Eric. That gpu usage problem still there? Persistent bugger.


----------



## mxthunder

all updated, including sorted by GPU type


----------



## Koniakki

Not a submission, just for testing now.


----------



## scotthulbs

1080P


scotthulbs --- 3570k / 4.3Ghz --- GTX 670 SLI, 1306Mhz / 7448Mhz --- 93.4 --- 3908

1440P


scotthulbs --- 3570k / 4.3Ghz --- GTX 670 SLI, 1306Mhz / 7448Mhz --- 59.9 --- 2505


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> 1080P
> 
> 
> scotthulbs --- 3570k / 4.3Ghz --- GTX 670 SLI, 1306Mhz / 7448Mhz --- 93.4 --- 3908
> 
> 1440P
> 
> 
> scotthulbs --- 3570k / 4.3Ghz --- GTX 670 SLI, 1306Mhz / 7448Mhz --- 59.9 --- 2505


nice runs









.....but im glad to see my old 670's are still holding it down


----------



## vagenrider

_*vagenrider ---- 3770k / 5ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1254 / 2304 / 1777 ---- 138.5 ---- 5795*_


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> all updated, including sorted by GPU type


just wanted to point out i have crossfire 7870, not 7950...









these things still got some life left in them. too bad crossfire is broken in ghosts, along with most of the rest of the game for pc.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> just wanted to point out i have crossfire 7870, not 7950...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these things still got some life left in them. too bad crossfire is broken in ghosts, along with most of the rest of the game for pc.


Gotta love the AMD driver support!!!


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....but im glad to see my old 670's are still holding it down


Yeah, I don't see anyone catching your score. Do you remember what clocks got you that score? I know I've reached the limit on one of my cards. Can't complain for $400 they cost me.


----------



## muhd86

i want some info please .

I have quad r290 / 3970x .

now if I over clock my cpu to 4.8ghz and oc the gpus as well whats the max possible score ---

any special tweaks for ati which I should know about .


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i want some info please .
> 
> I have quad r290 / 3970x .
> 
> now if I over clock my cpu to 4.8ghz and oc the gpus as well whats the max possible score ---
> 
> any special tweaks for ati which I should know about .


I hope you are running a power supply or two that are high quality!! With quad cards, it's very easy to push past the capabilities of even the most powerful singe power supplies!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Yeah, I don't see anyone catching your score. Do you remember what clocks got you that score? I know I've reached the limit on one of my cards. Can't complain for $400 they cost me.


i think like 1359mhz on the core and 3850Mhz on the memory. i miss those card's they were beast's one of them was capable 1398Mhz


----------



## vagenrider

my crazy reference's!

*vagenrider ---- 3770k / 5ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1251 / 2304 / 1777 ---- 139.3 ---- 5827*


----------



## Jpmboy

update: (broke 148







)

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX780 Ti Classified ---- 148.1 --- 6196


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> update: (broke 148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX780 Ti Classified ---- 148.1 --- 6196


assuming there are two there lol. nice work


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> assuming there are two there lol. nice work


Lol. yup, only 2.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

revision to a much earlier score

YP5 Toronto -- 4960x @ 4.5 -- PNY 780 x 3. 1176/3100 -- 144.2-- 6035


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> update: (broke 148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX780 Ti Classified ---- 148.1 --- 6196
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> revision to a much earlier score
> 
> YP5 Toronto -- 4960x @ 4.5 -- PNY 780 x 3. 1176/3100 -- 144.2-- 6035
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Huh, 2x780Ti classy beats 3x780 by 4 FPS. Nice.

Edit: Ooops, 3.9FPS


----------



## vagenrider

...with just 2 simple reference's..

*vagenrider ---- 3770k / 5.1ghz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1251 / 2304 / 1777 ---- 140.8 ---- 5892*


----------



## Joa3d43

*Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.91GHz -- 2x GTX 780Ti Classies 1304 / 4002 (air; 1.25v) -- FPS 152.3 / Score 6374*

...also did a few tri-SLI runs in the low 160s, but might as well do the w-c first next week


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.91GHz -- 2x GTX 780Ti Classies 1304 / 4002 (air; 1.25v) -- FPS 152.3 / Score 6374*
> ...also did a few tri-SLI runs in the low 160s, but might as well do the w-c first next week


Are you following me?








good score with pretty low clocks... what's the secret? which bios you using?

Hey - post a score in my thread!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30/350


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> For those interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3570k @ 4ghz - GTX 780 @ 1202/1752Mhz
> 
> 
> 3570k @ 5ghz - GTX 780 @1202/1752Mhz[/IMG]


OK, something is very wrong with my PC/new GPU. I have a 4670K @ 4.2 and a 780 Ti with those exact clocks. I get the same score you did.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thought I would post this here to show maybe someone debating between the Classified and 780Ti the performance difference. Don't have to much time to run test but I will have another Classified here tomorrow maybe it OC's better for mem and will have another 780Ti so will run some sli test comparing the two and some more single test but here are some quick runs I knew I had stable on both.
> 
> 780 Classified Stock Sky Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 780Ti Stock Sky Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 780 Classified OC using same voltage as the 780Ti 1.21v
> 
> 
> 
> 780Ti OC using 1.21v with Sky bios also


And see you're like 10 frames above me with a Ti. Ugh. Basically my Ti is acting like a 780 vanilla. Same thing last night in BF4 w/ a friend. Same CPU, but a 780. I have the Ti and we were getting the same frames. Same settings!


----------



## mxthunder

All updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Another update (sorry MX, figure i had better post this before the rig blows up







)

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x GTX780TI Classified SLI (1333/3929 @ 1.35V/1.7V) --- 149.9 --- 6272


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Another update (sorry MX, figure i had better post this before the rig blows up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x GTX780TI Classified SLI (1333/3929 @ 1.35V/1.7V) --- 149.9 --- 6272


Is that a bug or are you really at 1500 core?


----------



## wholeeo

Might have some time to play with you guys this weekend. I'll see if I can reach 148 with my reference 780s.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are you following me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good score with pretty low clocks... what's the secret? which bios you using?
> 
> Hey - post a score in my thread!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30/350


... just catching up with my 'best-laid-plans' I had for the holidays, but the RIVE BE was a month late in delivery (still in the box until the weekend)....now all the nice new toys are here, but so is a burgeoning in-basket







...

...by the sounds of it, you're still working on getting DDR3 2666 going, that will definitely help (my run was just under DDR3 2700..that and CPU speed >check Yknot 780's excellent run). ...have also done a few runs w/tri-SLI w/that system memory speed and VRAM at 4058 on the cards, just wondering why scaling from two to three cards is not so good in Valley (I know I'm not the only one wondering that).... ...btw, I have already subbed at your thread (am in your table @ tri-SLI)...are you sure electro-magnetic energy from your OC'ed cards isn't getting to you ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Is that a bug or are you really at 1500 core?


bug. 1333 as i posted.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ... just catching up with my 'best-laid-plans' I had for the holidays, but the RIVE BE was a month late in delivery (still in the box until the weekend)....now all the nice new toys are here, but so is a burgeoning in-basket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...by the sounds of it, you're still working on getting DDR3 2666 going, that will definitely help (my run was just under DDR3 2700..that and CPU speed >check Yknot 780's excellent run). ...have also done a few runs w/tri-SLI w/that system memory speed and VRAM at 4058 on the cards, just wondering why scaling from two to three cards is not so good in Valley (I know I'm not the only one wondering that).... ...btw, I have already *subbed at your thread (am in your table @ tri-SLI)*...are you sure electro-magnetic energy from your OC'ed cards isn't getting to you ?


looking for a 2x SLI score bud!

IHotrod threw me a clue re: 2666... needed 125 strap to work, and it does!









... so now i have two 4x4 kits that do 2666









tridents and ripjaws.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looking for a 2x SLI score bud!
> 
> IHotrod threw me a clie re: 2666... needed 125 strap to work, and it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so now i have two 4x4 kits that do 2666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tridents and ripjaws.


...yup, just saw that @ Ivy-e thread, and posted that with a kit rated at 2666 and using 'XMP, strap100 will automatically change to 'strap125' (though you can change it after)...one of the reasons behind that is the extra VCCSA it would need with that RAM at higher multis...

...look at the bright side: w / o spending any extra $s, you now have a hexacore w/2666 ! ...sort of like finding $20 in your pocket when you do the laundry







...I'll bet you you can easily get past 150fps and more now, especially if you can tighten mem, and/or give it a bit of BCLK, depending on stability testing


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just wish I could get 90%+ usage throughout in Valley in SLI. Won't be doing 150FPS I know but I'd be happy with 147FPS or so at this point. May try a fresh Win7 installation on one of my spare SSD's and see what happens...


----------



## szeged

lol i cant even get my card to do 1400core @ 1.4v without shut downs anymore...the hell is going on here nvidia/evga? this is annoying as hell and might be my last green card for a long time.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just wish I could get 90%+ usage throughout in Valley in SLI. Won't be doing 150FPS I know but I'd be happy with 147FPS or so at this point. May try a fresh Win7 installation on one of my spare SSD's and see what happens...


Hi Eric - I'm still trying to help you figure this out, but I'm wondering whether it's not the driver...most of my cards do this in Valley (low usage 'valleys'







)...below is a run I just did to demonstrate , nothing outrageous and note that it was 3x 780 Ti, not 2x (the rest >3970X @ 5Ghz, GPUs @ 1300 / 4002), but usage drops quite low, well below 30% at times..this was a recent Win7 64 SSD install; Win 8.1 is similar though a bit slower. Now, if your SLI-Titans didn't used to drop to low usage (normal or not) and now they're doing it, could it just be a driver thing ?

BTW, the photo is from a web-cam from an area I pass through several times a week about 30 min from my place (below the low clouds is a snaking highway, FtW would know this as Brohm Ridge)...>>> no wonder I like 'Valley'









Anyhow, hope that helps


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Hi Eric - I'm still trying to help you figure this out, but I'm wondering whether it's not the driver...most of my cards do this in Valley (low usage 'valleys'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...below is a run I just did to demonstrate , nothing outrageous and note that it was 3x 780 Ti, not 2x (the rest >3970X @ 5Ghz, GPUs @ 1300 / 4002), but usage drops quite low, well below 30% at times..this was a recent Win7 64 SSD install; Win 8.1 is similar though a bit slower. Now, if your SLI-Titans didn't used to drop to low usage (normal or not) and now they're doing it, could it just be a driver thing ?
> 
> BTW, the photo is from a web-cam from an area I pass through several times a week about 30 min from my place (below the low clouds is a snaking highway, FtW would know this as Brohm Ridge)...>>> no wonder I like 'Valley'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, hope that helps


Yes, I like Valley for the same reason, it is like flying around home without leaving the house









Good point about the drivers, they can make differences. I used to spend a lot more time testing drivers but have slacked off..


----------



## Dreamxtreme

*Dreamxtreme --- 4930k / 4.6Ghz --- 2x GTX Titan's, 1276 / 3714 --- 135.4 --- 5665*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes, I like Valley for the same reason, it is like flying around home without leaving the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point about the drivers, they can make differences. I used to spend a lot more time testing drivers but have slacked off..


I'm jelly - Hope you guys are skiers... I have to drive/fly a couple of hours for anything decent (Vermont/Colorado).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm jelly - Hope you guys are skiers... I have to drive/fly a couple of hours for anything decent (Vermont/Colorado).


That is actually something I've never done, live a few hours drive from Whistler & have never gone skiing or boarding


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That is actually something I've never done, live a few hours drive from Whistler & have never gone skiing or boarding


If you're in your 20s I highly suggest boarding. 30s stick to skiing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That is actually something I've never done, live a few hours drive from Whistler & have never gone skiing or boarding


NOW I'm really jelly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> If you're in your 20s I highly suggest boarding. 30s stick to skiing


Age discrimination? ... where's that number for HR?


----------



## szeged

just dont frenchfry when you should have pizzad.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Age discrimination? ... where's that number for HR?


Speaking from personal experience. In my 20's i would board all the time but now in my 30's i find skiing more enjoyable


----------



## szeged

skiing is so fun especially with all the places to do it in in florida.......oh wait...nope.


----------



## FtW 420

Mid 40s now. Looking back I did go along when some friends went cross country skiing once, although as I got older I got more into sledding, jetskis, ATVs, etc.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> skiing is so fun especially with all the places to do it in in florida.......oh wait...nope.


we have water skiing


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> we have water skiing


And alligators


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> And alligators


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> And alligators


[email protected] & waterskiing. That's just fishing for gators!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> [email protected] & waterskiing. That's just fishing for gators!!


gators aint guna get u.... unless you go skiing out in the everglades


----------



## Jack Mac

Man I miss living in Orlando.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That is actually something I've never done, live a few hours drive from Whistler & have never gone skiing or boarding


...living a bit closer to Whistler and surrounding mountains,I do get downhill alright on a more or less regular basis - but that has more to do with the force of gravity (6'4 / 240 pds) than any sort of 'elegance' - I'm pretty good at 'apres-ski' though


----------



## mxthunder

just beat my pb, but im not done yet. this was @ ambient temps. once I take my rig out in the cold I should be able to do much better.

mxthunder ---- 2500k / 5.3ghz ---- GTX 780Ti, 1345 / 3870---- 85.4 ---- 3573


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> just beat my pb, but im not done yet. this was @ ambient temps. once I take my rig out in the cold I should be able to do much better.
> 
> mxthunder ---- 2500k / 5.3ghz ---- GTX 780Ti, 1345 / 3870---- 85.4 ---- 3573


Nice







...and the 2500K screaming at 5.3G, wow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> just beat my pb, but im not done yet. this was @ ambient temps. once I take my rig out in the cold I should be able to do much better.
> mxthunder ---- 2500k / 5.3ghz ---- GTX 780Ti, 1345 / 3870---- 85.4 ---- 3573
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!!

Hey MX - you missed this update: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/9920#post_21554264


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Man I miss living in Orlando.


I missed living in Colorado... now i really miss it!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Mid 40s now. Looking back I did go along when some friends went cross country skiing once, although as I got older I got more into sledding, jetskis, ATVs, etc.


420 was was the core freq on that Titan run that you got over 100 FPS?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 420 was was the core freq on that Titan run that you got over 100 FPS?


1660mhz, you can see what post it is in the chart.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> we have water skiing


and fishing:


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Lol this thread went six ways to sunday. I was going to ask why changing out my cpu made such a difference when i thought Valley was GPU Bound . Guess its not


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very nice!!
> 
> Hey MX - you missed this update: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/9920#post_21554264


Sorry, I have not done an update since you posted that. Hopefully monday morning.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Sorry, I have not done an update since you posted that. Hopefully monday morning.


sorry bro, I thought it was missed - thanks!


----------



## DxB85

00008.png 2091k .png file

[DxB85]...........3570K @ 3.4GHz - HD7950 @ 1260/1575 - AVG 49.5FPS - 2074


----------



## Koniakki

Still tweaking. There's a bit more left in it.









Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- GTX 780Ti @ 1307/1900Mhz --- 85.8 --- 3589


----------



## mxthunder

updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Still tweaking. There's a bit more left in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- GTX 780Ti @ 1307/1900Mhz --- 85.8 --- 3589


interesting. you are beating me by .4fps with 40mhz less on the core and a little less on the memory too. must be the CPU


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated
> interesting. you are beating me by .4fps with 40mhz less on the core and a little less on the memory too. must be the CPU


Probably. Might be optimization, settings, ram(2600 11-13-12 -24 1T) etc. But you beat me in Heaven by a whole 2fps! Although that run was with 1291Mhz. But I wish I could [email protected]!









On a side note *szeged* below beat up both with even less. Dat [email protected]!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1300/3850 ---fps 85.9 --- score 3595
> 
> 
> 
> still pushin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 fps by tonight?
> 
> still on air cooling.


Btw, *soooo* many 780's above us... Gotta take them out one by one it seems.


----------



## DStealth

Just to share you my scaling with ref780ti paired with [email protected]
[email protected]/7520 85.5fps
[email protected]/7600 86.5fps
[email protected]/7720 87.6fps
[email protected]/7800 88.4fps
[email protected]/7820 88.6fps
[email protected]/7900 89.2fps


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated
> interesting. you are beating me by .4fps with 40mhz less on the core and a little less on the memory too. must be the CPU


Could also be pci-E 3.0 vs 2.0 with your 2500k.


----------



## mxthunder

interesting, I didnt think of that either.

Yes, Koniakki, your memory may have a lot to do with it as well. I am only running 2x4gb @ 1600 7-8-7-24 1T.

Yes, must eliminate the 780's!!

DStealth, that is some pretty good scaling. I went from ~1300 - ~1340 and gained less than 2FPS


----------



## Koniakki

WOOT! Broke 86fps! Soooo close to 40th place! Not complaining. This is a 5 spot jump.










Koniakki --- 3770k @ 5Ghz --- GTX 780Ti @ 1320/1930Mhz --- 86.4 --- 3614





*Edit:* One things I noticed for quite a while now, is that my max fps are low for a [email protected] I have seen less powerful cpus or OCed 3770k with higher max fps.??

I think it should have been in the 165-170fps range.


----------



## Paulenski

Paulenski --- 3770k @ 4.3Ghz --- R9 290X @ 1225/1500 --- 76.6 --- 3203



This is with my new Sapphire TRI-X OC


----------



## thanos999

thanos999 --- [email protected] --- gtx760acx sli @980/1502 --- 72.2 --- 3023


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulenski*
> 
> Paulenski --- 3770k @ 4.3Ghz --- R9 290X @ 1225/1500 --- 76.6 --- 3203
> 
> 
> 
> This is with my new Sapphire TRI-X OC


Push it to 1300 Core


----------



## Paulenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Push it to 1300 Core


Temps are under 80c but VRM1 is posing 100c, I don't know it should going that high with cooler with 200 voltage offset. Any higher clocks on core causes artifacts for me. In class, so I'll play with it more later


----------



## Koniakki

Done for tonight. 87FPS mark beaten. Almost 30th! That's a 11 spot jump from my previous best and 7th in the 780Ti's.










I had a higher score of about 87.8FPS but it crash at the last 1-2seconds!









Also valley reports 6Mhz more on the memory and 8Mhz more on core.

Koniakki --- 3770k @ 5Ghz --- GTX 780Ti @ 1346/1885Mhz --- 87.5 --- 3661


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Done for tonight. 87FPS mark beaten. Almost 30th! That's a 11 spot jump from my previous best and 7th in the 780Ti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a higher score of about 87.8FPS but it crash at the last 1-2seconds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also valley reports 6Mhz more on the memory and 8Mhz more on core.
> 
> Koniakki --- 3770k @ 5Ghz --- GTX 780Ti @ 1346/1885Mhz --- 87.5 --- 3661


wow nice work! Ill have to push harder once it gets cold outside again. maybe I can borrow my buddies 3570k for some PCI-e 3.0 goodness


----------



## Jack Mac

If you lived near me you could take my 3570K, but good luck getting this POS above 4.4GHz, lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulenski*
> 
> Temps are under 80c but VRM1 is posing 100c, I don't know it should going that high with cooler with 200 voltage offset. Any higher clocks on core causes artifacts for me. In class, so I'll play with it more later


What are temps like at 100% fan?


----------



## Paulenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What are temps like at 100% fan?


The fan profile I'm using already gets up to 93-96% with the current load.

I'll check out more when I get home


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulenski*
> 
> The fan profile I'm using already gets up to 93-96% with the current load.
> 
> I'll check out more when I get home


Wow that sucks


----------



## szeged

780 lightning arrived, 55c max temps under load on air atm. Waiting on waterblocks. 1327 core so far at 1.212v but the memoery is lolpida


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> wow nice work! Ill have to push harder once it gets cold outside again. maybe I can borrow my buddies 3570k for some PCI-e 3.0 goodness


Thanks mx. That took a looooot of crashes and restarts and resets and agony to achieve.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> If you lived near me you could take my 3570K, but good luck getting this POS above 4.4GHz, lol.


LOL! just lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780 lightning arrived, 55c max temps under load on air atm. Waiting on waterblocks. 1327 core so far at 1.212v but the memoery is *lolpida*


Double lol!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice to see my rather average Titans still hanging in there with the 780Ti's!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780 lightning arrived, 55c max temps under load on air atm. Waiting on waterblocks. 1327 core so far at 1.212v but the memoery is lolpida


...well, I think there were some 'special' 780 Lightnings for sale (the ones from MOA competition w/ >> Samsung memory) at HWBot market-place


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780 lightning arrived, 55c max temps under load on air atm. Waiting on waterblocks. 1327 core so far at 1.212v but the memoery is lolpida


Open a window you wuss


----------



## Paulenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wow that sucks


I ran Valley three times in a row consecutively at 1202/1500 with 150mv offset with 100% fan speed. Core hovered around 70-71C and slowly rose to 74-75C on third run. VRM1 stayed around 83-85C with VRM2 never going above 53C. Pretty sure VRM1 is the array farthest from the display ports where VRM2 is the small cluster right next to the core. I played a little AC4 on everything maxed on 1150/1500 with no hiccups with temps around 65C.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Lonesome 4K... but a very difficult 5FPS!

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX780 Ti C --- 65.4 --- 2735 @ 3840x2160

9MB screen shot !


----------



## DullBoi

Dullboi --- i7 3930k @ 4.4Ghz --- 2 x Powercolor R9 290, 1060Mhz Core 1433Mhz mem --- 117.2 FPS --- Score 4905


----------



## punk2k6

i7 4770k @ 4.2Ghz --- GTX 780 Classified 1350 / 1803 Mhz --- 81 FPS --- Score 3389


----------



## doctakedooty

So got my 3rd 780ti today and ran valley guess I am hitting a bottleneck now since I cant go over 152 fps and my 4930k does not like anything over 4.6 ghz so guess I need to start looking for a better clocking 4930k


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So got my 3rd 780ti today and ran valley guess I am hitting a bottleneck now since I cant go over 152 fps and my 4930k does not like anything over 4.6 ghz so guess I need to start looking for a better clocking 4930k


Yes you do. That 4930K is garbage. I will take it off your hands for $300 just to help you out.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yes you do. That 4930K is garbage. I will take it off your hands for $300 just to help you out.


Lol if I sell it will be for in the $400s I have found one just don't have all the cash for it


----------



## kalfis049

Getting some low scores with my 770's in SLI. These are EVGA superclocked versions. Boost clock hits 1231Mhz, Memory hits 3505Mhz

My 2700k is 4.8Ghz, btw.



I'm using latest drivers, I'm using maximum performance mode(nividia control panel power settings).

I got no idea why the score is so low. I'm getting bad FPS in BF4 as well.

Anyone got an idea what's going on?


----------



## Mydog

My first Vally sub with 780 TI Classy








Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1402 MHz/2007 MHz --- FPS: 150.5 --- SCORE: 6296


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> Getting some low scores with my 770's in SLI. These are EVGA superclocked versions. Boost clock hits 1231Mhz, Memory hits 3505Mhz
> 
> My 2700k is 4.8Ghz, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using latest drivers, I'm using maximum performance mode(nividia control panel power settings).
> 
> I got no idea why the score is so low. I'm getting bad FPS in BF4 as well.
> 
> Anyone got an idea what's going on?


Could be pci-e 2.0 with your 2700k? Both your cards are being ran in 8x pci-e 2.0 slots. Also BF4 is very cpu dependent and with my 2600k at 4.8ghz it bottlenecks my gtx 780 most of the time


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My first Vally sub with 780 TI Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1402 MHz/2007 MHz --- FPS: 150.5 --- SCORE: 6296


Wow


----------



## kalfis049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Could be pci-e 2.0 with your 2700k? Both your cards are being ran in 8x pci-e 2.0 slots. Also BF4 is very cpu dependent and with my 2600k at 4.8ghz it bottlenecks my gtx 780 most of the time


Eh, I don't think upgrading to pci-e 3.0 would help much. I keep hearing the boost is extremely minor.

And yeah BF4 is very CPU dependent. I got HT on as well with my 4.8Ghz.

In BF4 my CPU usage hovers around 50%-60%


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> Eh, I don't think upgrading to pci-e 3.0 would help much. I keep hearing the boost is extremely minor.
> 
> And yeah BF4 is very CPU dependent. I got HT on as well with my 4.8Ghz.
> 
> In BF4 my CPU usage hovers around 50%-60%


Pcie would help slightly. As far as bf goes I think most nvidia users have issues I am finally able to stay above 120 fps on ultra with 3 780ti at 1440p yet amd 290x users have no issues. With 2 780ti I was getting dips on maps to 98 fps and just skipping around.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My first Vally sub with 780 TI Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1402 MHz/2007 MHz --- FPS: 150.5 --- SCORE: 6296


nice score you got here





















and thats just first sub







how many volts did you gave for your classies?


----------



## kalfis049

This may be a dumb decision, but I'm gonna sell my 770's and buy a 780 ti.

SLI just worries me. Always something that bothers me about it.

When I get my 780 ti, if I get lower scores than average, I'm convinced a curse was put upon my PC.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> This may be a dumb decision, but I'm gonna sell my 770's and buy a 780 ti.
> 
> SLI just worries me. Always something that bothers me about it.
> 
> When I get my 780 ti, if I get lower scores than average, I'm convinced a curse was put upon my PC.


I wouldn't get a Ti but that is just me reason being I came from a 780 classy to a ti and the classy perform just as well oc to a ti oc. With all the vol mods and everything the 780 classy is fun to play with the ti is locked at 1.21 v and no way to get past it and only a handful of ti classys are doing good. Better luck with the 780 classy plus its cheaper


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My first Vally sub with 780 TI Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1402 MHz/2007 MHz --- FPS: 150.5 --- SCORE: 6296


Nice run! I wish I could get 1400MHz stable out of my Titans in SLI but I can't seem to get them to run Valley worth a crap these days anyway.


----------



## kalfis049

Valley scores still the same after reinstalling drivers. I give up at this point, getting a 780 ti.

Also have a look at this.

Just benchmarked my BF4 performance with my 770's. Map is Siege of Shanghai 64 player conquest. Running around skyscraper rubble area in this test.

SLI benchmark:

2014-01-14 22:44:45 - bf4
Frames: 4489 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 74.817 - Min: 60 - Max: 111

Single 770 benchmark:

2014-01-14 22:37:03 - bf4
Frames: 3863 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 64.383 - Min: 41 - Max: 85

Lol can you say a waste of money. I mean come on, this HAS to be on my end some how it's so ridiculous.


----------



## Paulenski

Paulenski --- 3770k @ 4.3Ghz --- R9 290X @ 1218/1690 --- 78.8 --- 3297


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> Valley scores still the same after reinstalling drivers. I give up at this point, getting a 780 ti.
> 
> Also have a look at this.
> 
> Just benchmarked my BF4 performance with my 770's. Map is Siege of Shanghai 64 player conquest. Running around skyscraper rubble area in this test.
> 
> SLI benchmark:
> 
> 2014-01-14 22:44:45 - bf4
> Frames: 4489 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 74.817 - Min: 60 - Max: 111
> 
> Single 770 benchmark:
> 
> 2014-01-14 22:37:03 - bf4
> Frames: 3863 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 64.383 - Min: 41 - Max: 85
> 
> Lol can you say a waste of money. I mean come on, this HAS to be on my end some how it's so ridiculous.


I run 3 780Ti and I am finally able to stay above 120 fps at 1440p I am pretty sure its the game


----------



## kalfis049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I run 3 780Ti and I am finally able to stay above 120 fps at 1440p I am pretty sure its the game


That's just stupid. Good optimization DICE....

I'm planning on getting the MSI 780ti gaming edition and overclocking the hell out of it. Heard very good things about it.

Will report back with valley scores soon


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> Valley scores still the same after reinstalling drivers. I give up at this point, getting a 780 ti.
> 
> Also have a look at this.
> 
> Just benchmarked my BF4 performance with my 770's. Map is Siege of Shanghai 64 player conquest. Running around skyscraper rubble area in this test.
> 
> SLI benchmark:
> 
> 2014-01-14 22:44:45 - bf4
> Frames: 4489 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 74.817 - Min: 60 - Max: 111
> 
> Single 770 benchmark:
> 
> 2014-01-14 22:37:03 - bf4
> Frames: 3863 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 64.383 - Min: 41 - Max: 85
> 
> Lol can you say a waste of money. I mean come on, this HAS to be on my end some how it's so ridiculous.


That's horrible scaling from an SLI setup dude. I mean, that's like AMD type scaling, WTH is happening?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> nice score you got here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats just first sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many volts did you gave for your classies?


Thanks pal








Not that many volts but I had to use two PSU's









1.35 vcore(NVVDD)
1.65 vmem(FBVDD)
1.114 pciev(PEXVDD)


----------



## alawadhi3000

alawadhi3000 --- i7 2600k @ 4.5 GHz --- AMD R9 290 Crossfire 975 MHz/1250 MHz --- FPS: 102.2 --- SCORE: 4274

Hawaii.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> alawadhi3000 --- i7 2600k @ 4.5 GHz --- AMD R9 290 Crossfire 975 MHz/1250 MHz --- FPS: 102.2 --- SCORE: 4274
> 
> Hawaii.


luckily hawaii performs excellently in other benchmarks


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> luckily hawaii performs excellently in other benchmarks


Gaming wise I'm not happy with that purchase.

When I had a single card I had to keep the fan @%60 to prevent throttling, and its loud even from seven feets away.

Now that I have two cards its even much worse, the bottom card need %69 to keep it from throttling, while bottom card throttles to ~750MHz @%70 fan (with -25mV UV).

At %70 fan its LOUD and can be heard from even 15 feets away, One day I had them at %80 and it gave me headaches for two days.

Ambient is only 22C BTW, and replacing the TIM didn't help much, for comparison my Windforce GTX670 rarely goes above 70C while being nearly silent.

I just ordered an Accelero Extreme for the top card to test, if its good I'll replace the bottom card cooler also.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lonesome 4K... but a very difficult 5FPS!
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX780 Ti C --- 65.4 --- 2735 @ 3840x2160
> 
> 9MB screen shot !


going to assume there are two 780Ti's there?

All updated


----------



## kalfis049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's horrible scaling from an SLI setup dude. I mean, that's like AMD type scaling, WTH is happening?


Hell If I know. I'm giving up on SLI forever. I need to be some sort of super wizard to understand it. Or buy 2 780ti's, either way is fine I'm sure.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah Hawaii doesn't seem to do too well in Valley for some reason. That CF 290 score is lower than my old CF 7970 score from over a year ago!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah Hawaii doesn't seem to do too well in Valley for some reason. That CF 290 score is lower than my old CF 7970 score from over a year ago!


I plan on going CF 290s soon and in a perfect scenario (100% scaling, same OCing as my current 290, etc) I'd be looking at 144FPS in valley, my single 290 gets 72.1.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> Valley scores still the same after reinstalling drivers. I give up at this point, getting a 780 ti.
> 
> Also have a look at this.
> 
> Just benchmarked my BF4 performance with my 770's. Map is Siege of Shanghai 64 player conquest. Running around skyscraper rubble area in this test.
> 
> SLI benchmark:
> 
> 2014-01-14 22:44:45 - bf4
> Frames: 4489 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 74.817 - Min: 60 - Max: 111
> 
> Single 770 benchmark:
> 
> 2014-01-14 22:37:03 - bf4
> Frames: 3863 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 64.383 - Min: 41 - Max: 85
> 
> Lol can you say a waste of money. I mean come on, this HAS to be on my end some how it's so ridiculous.


Something is wrong with your rig. Post up your specs


----------



## kalfis049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Something is wrong with your rig. Post up your specs


2700k 4.8Ghz Overclocked
GTX 770's SLI
Asus p8z77-v le plus
Mushkin DDR3 8GB Blackline
Seasonic 750w gold
Samsung EVO 250GB SSD

Both GPU and CPU temps are low, I've tried different drivers, I even tried a new motherboard with an ivy bridge CPU when my GTX 690(got rid of it and bought 770's for SLI) was having these same performance issues but that didn't help.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> 2700k 4.8Ghz Overclocked
> GTX 770's SLI
> Asus p8z77-v le plus
> Mushkin DDR3 8GB Blackline
> Seasonic 750w gold
> Samsung EVO 250GB SSD
> 
> Both GPU and CPU temps are low, I've tried different drivers, I even tried a new motherboard with an ivy bridge CPU when my GTX 690(got rid of it and bought 770's for SLI) was having these same performance issues but that didn't help.


That's weird as those specs look good. You're using the newest beta drivers right? What do your Nvidia control panel settings look like?


----------



## kalfis049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That's weird as those specs look good. You're using the newest beta drivers right? What do your Nvidia control panel settings look like?


I'm using the 332.21 official drivers.

My nvidia control panel settings are all on default, I always do clean installs and don't mess with the control panel settings.

I tried the unpark cpu core tweak and it didn't help, if not make things worse.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> I'm using the 332.21 official drivers.
> 
> My nvidia control panel settings are all on default, I always do clean installs and don't mess with the control panel settings.
> 
> I tried the unpark cpu core tweak and it didn't help, if not make things worse.


Try this little tool

http://bitsum.com/about_cpu_core_parking.php

Also make sure "Power management Mode" in the Manage 3d settings is "Prefer maximum performance"


----------



## kalfis049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Try this little tool
> 
> http://bitsum.com/about_cpu_core_parking.php
> 
> Also make sure "Power management Mode" in the Manage 3d settings is "Prefer maximum performance"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> I'm using the 332.21 official drivers.
> 
> My nvidia control panel settings are all on default, I always do clean installs and don't mess with the control panel settings.


Just did both of those things, ran BF4, still same terrible FPS.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x GTX780Ti C SLI (1411/1958) --- 150.8 -- 6310


{I'm positive they'll be a bunch of high scores coming from the 780Ti Classified team







)


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x GTX780Ti C SLI (1411/1958) --- 150.8 -- 6310
> 
> 
> {I'm positive they'll be a bunch of high scores coming from the 780Ti Classified team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice score, just beat me by .5 FPS









Nice and cold here now so it's time to test the new voltage controller


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice score, just beat me by .5 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and cold here now so it's time to test the new voltage controller


yup - have at it bud. that was my first run with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

update:

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xGTX780Ti Classified --- 67.2 --- 2812 4K resolution!
(gaining control of vrm switching frequency added 6+ clock bins!)
4K is brutal on these cards - at 1411 MHz the memory choke was climbing above 70C... I quit the run. Need cold!)


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> Just did both of those things, ran BF4, still same terrible FPS.


Try disabling Hyper Threading in your BIOS and see if it improves FPS in BF4.


----------



## szeged

never submitted a score on this classy

szeged --- i7 4930k @ 4.9ghz --- 780ti classy --- 1449/4200 --- 92.5 ---3870



weird, at these speeds i was getting 95 fps or so last time i ran it. just passed on at 1476 core 4200 mem also and the score didnt change at all. Wonder whats up with that.


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> never submitted a score on this classy
> 
> szeged --- i7 4930k @ 4.9ghz --- 780ti classy --- 1449/4200 --- 92.5 ---3870
> 
> 
> 
> weird, at these speeds i was getting 95 fps or so last time i ran it. just passed on at 1476 core 4200 mem also and the score didnt change at all. Wonder whats up with that.


8.4ghz on memory is nuts!








Did you try turning it off and on again?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> 8.4ghz on memory is nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try turning it off and on again?


yeah im having weird problems with my benchmarks atm

i ran valley again at 1500 core 8500 mem and got the same exact score

so i tried running it again at 1500 core and 8000 mem, same exact score

tried it again at 1400 core 8000 mem, same exact score

tried it at bone stock card settings out of the box, same exact score.

something is messed up on my end somewhere. It seems my valley is stuck to 3870 score for some reason.

the same problems are happening with firestrike =\


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 3770k @ 5Ghz - 780TI classified - 1489Mhz / 4001Mhz - 95.9 - score 4011









i beat one of FTW's score's lolz


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 3770k @ 5Ghz - 780TI classified - 1489Mhz / 4001Mhz - 95.9 - score 4011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i beat one of FTW's score's lolz


Congrats! That's quite an achievement ya know?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Congrats! That's quite an achievement ya know?


thanks!

hopefully i get some colder weather here in FL , i think i can still do better


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah im having weird problems with my benchmarks atm
> 
> i ran valley again at 1500 core 8500 mem and got the same exact score
> 
> so i tried running it again at 1500 core and 8000 mem, same exact score
> 
> tried it again at 1400 core 8000 mem, same exact score
> 
> tried it at bone stock card settings out of the box, same exact score.
> 
> something is messed up on my end somewhere. It seems my valley is stuck to 3870 score for some reason.
> 
> the same problems are happening with firestrike =\


I'd check the cpu/ram OC ... maybe a bunch od "machine check errors" holding it back (in events, windows services, kernel, whea)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

How much voltage for 1489MHz?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> never submitted a score on this classy
> 
> szeged --- i7 4930k @ 4.9ghz --- 780ti classy --- 1449/4200 --- 92.5 ---3870
> 
> 
> 
> weird, at these speeds i was getting 95 fps or so last time i ran it. just passed on at 1476 core 4200 mem also and the score didnt change at all. Wonder whats up with that.


Memory is too fast which is causing errors and its keeping your score down or the same. Drop the memory down to 8000


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How much voltage for 1489MHz?


set to 1.45v on classy controller..... DVM reads 1.52v max at load


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Memory is too fast which is causing errors and its keeping your score down or the same. Drop the memory down to 8000


I hate that feature, it happens on my Elpida 290, and it made it very hard for me to find out what my max stable OC on the memory was.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I hate that feature, it happens on my Elpida 290, and it made it very hard for me to find out what my max stable OC on the memory was.


8000 effective seems to be the sweet spot


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 8000 effective seems to be the sweet spot


Don't think that's possible with 5GHz memory chips even though they're rated for 6GHz effective. 1475 is my max stable for games but I bench 1550 as that's as high as it'll go before dropping off in performance.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Don't think that's possible with 5GHz memory chips even though they're rated for 6GHz effective. 1475 is my max stable for games but I bench 1550 as that's as high as it'll go before dropping off in performance.


I meant for the high end Nvidia cards







The Hawaii cards already have tons of bandwidth. I think 6000 effective for them would be more then enough


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I meant for the high end Nvidia cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawaii cards already have tons of bandwidth. I think 6000 effective for them would be more then enough


Stock memory is actually plenty.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Stock memory is actually plenty.


There is no such thing as "plenty" on this forum. We always want more.. More ... More... MORE


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> There is no such thing as "plenty" on this forum. We always want more.. More ... More... MORE


Greed, the bane of humanity.


----------



## Mydog

A little better with new bios and new firmware on the Evbot









Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1448 MHz/1999 MHz --- FPS: 152.0 --- SCORE: 6359





EDIT just tested with a bit higher clocks









Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1467 MHz/2014 MHz --- FPS: 152.4 --- SCORE: 6375



whoops I think I bumped someone down to third in the SLI chart









Sorry about that Joa3d43


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> A little better with new bios and new firmware on the Evbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1448 MHz/1999 MHz --- FPS: 152.0 --- SCORE: 6359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT just tested with a bit higher clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1467 MHz/2014 MHz --- FPS: 152.4 --- SCORE: 6375
> 
> 
> 
> whoops I think I bumped someone down to third in the SLI chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that Joa3d43


Push them to 1500 core


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Push them to 1500 core


In progress, need to cool them down between runs


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> In progress, need to cool them down between runs


Its -4 in oslo. Open a window


----------



## neurotix

Not gonna be breaking any records here but..

neurotix --- FX-8350 @ 4.7ghz --- R9 290 Tri-X @ 1200/1500mhz



Can someone confirm for me whether or not this is a low score for a R9 290 at these clocks?

I'm having issues with benchmarks giving me far less points than they should and I don't know if it's because I'm AMD and not Intel, or if something is wrong with my card. See this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1459518/r9-290-very-low-benchmarks


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Its -4 in oslo. Open a window


Way a head of you








I got 12C in the room and the rig is placed just below the window, 12 C on both GPU's ATM









Good starting point?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Way a head of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 12C in the room and the rig is placed just below the window, 12 C on both GPU's ATM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good starting point?


Put a fan in the window and blow air into the case


----------



## Azazil1190

my first run guys from 780 ti class i dont have enough time to test it

Azazil1190--- 3960X @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified 1414 MHz/2055 MHz --- FPS: 92.9 --- SCORE: 3887
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Put a fan in the window and blow air into the case


I got 16 pcs of 1850rpm GT fans blowing thru four radds here


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I got 16 pcs of 1850rpm GT fans blowing thru four radds here












That must be quite a sight


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be quite a sight


Not really as they're all in a case, this one Lian Li PC-343B-XT

Not much gain going from 1467/2014 MHz to 1500/1999 MHz, had to drop memory a couple of notches to get 1500 on core.

.1 FPS and 5 points









Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1500 MHz/1999 MHz --- FPS: 152.5 --- SCORE: 6380


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not really as they're all in a case, this one Lian Li PC-343B-XT
> 
> Not much gain going from 1467/2014 MHz to 1500/1999 MHz, had to drop memory a couple of notches to get 1500 on core.
> 
> .1 FPS and 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1500 MHz/1999 MHz --- FPS: 152.5 --- SCORE: 6380


Thats still awesome


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thats still awesome


1500 MHz on these 780 TI Classified in Vally and Firestrike/Firestrike Extreme where my goal so now to get through Firestrike at that speed is next on the agenda


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> set to 1.45v on classy controller..... DVM reads 1.52v max at load


Haha, we should have a 1.3V max section in the chart! I won't be putting 1.5V through my Titans that's for sure...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Im trying to figure out where my sweet spot on valley is with my 2 titans. 5665 is my best so far with 1260mhz/3710mhz on mem. havent tried any others yet but interested to see what you guys think

Edit. Im still unsure about anything over 1.3V i get such great results from my cards on air at 1.3.


----------



## Jpmboy

still exploring this new (mod) bios, switched from FTW_2002, and voltage "control":

jpmboy ---- [email protected] --- 2 GTX780 T Class SLI --- 151.6 --- 6342


for valley, set the EVBot to 1.48125 and measured NVVDD hits 1.583V !!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> still exploring this new (mod) bios, switched from FTW_2002, and voltage "control":
> 
> jpmboy ---- [email protected] --- 2 GTX780 T Class SLI --- 151.6 --- 6342
> 
> 
> for valley, set the EVBot to 1.48125 and measured NVVDD hits 1.583V !!


1.583v?


----------



## szeged

i had my evbot running at 1.525v last night, didnt have a dmm in, i can only imagine what it really was lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i had my evbot running at 1.525v last night, didnt have a dmm in, i can only imagine what it really was lol.


I'm waiting for you to blow up that card


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm waiting for you to blow up that card


its okay, the kingpin is on its way


----------



## Jimhans1

Vendor rep for who Szeged??


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Vendor rep for who Szeged??


http://www.overclock.net/lucid-dream-computers

just getting everything sorted out, but we will have the page loaded with info soon enough.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Is it wrong that instead of wisely buying a couple of 780Ti Classy's I instead bought a new 60" TV? I love the thing but damn, it would be nice to have a couple of these new beasts in the rig!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Is it wrong that instead of wisely buying a couple of 780Ti Classy's I instead bought a new 60" TV? I love the thing but damn, it would be nice to have a couple of these new beasts in the rig!


sell your titans and buy some kingpins and keep the tv!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Is it wrong that instead of wisely buying a couple of 780Ti Classy's I instead bought a new 60" TV? I love the thing but damn, it would be nice to have a couple of these new beasts in the rig!


Samsung 4K smart TV? I just bought one myself.


----------



## kizwan

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*kizwan --- [email protected] 4.75Ghz ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 947 / 1250 ---- 105.7 FPS ---- 4424*





*kizwan --- [email protected] 4.75Ghz ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 947 / 1250 ---- 106.2 FPS ---- 4442*



[EDIT]
_Re-run benchmark to get correct screenshot._


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *kizwan --- [email protected] 4.75Ghz ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 947 / 1250 ---- 105.7 FPS ---- 4424*


Crazy how poorly Hawaii does in this bench considering how powerful of a GPU it is. Here's the run I did with my 7970's for the Titan/7970 comparison in my sig and this was at just 1225MHz:



Kizwan, I swear I'm not running down your score or cards, I'm just shocked that Hawaii performs basically the same as Tahiti in this bench (in CF anyway) yet is nearly as fast as SLI Titans in Firestrike!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crazy how poorly Hawaii does in this bench considering how powerful of a GPU it is. Here's the run I did with my 7970's for the Titan/7970 comparison in my sig and this was at just 1225MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> Kizwan, I swear I'm not running down your score or cards, I'm just shocked that Hawaii performs basically the same as Tahiti in this bench (in CF anyway) yet is nearly as fast as SLI Titans in Firestrike!


I was just thinking the same thing. 290's barely beat out my 760's


----------



## Jpmboy

blow it up.. nah, the 780TiC seems quite strong... I did cook the IMC on my 4930K today tho








(hello, intel tuning plan...)
back to using my trusty 3930K!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> blow it up.. nah, the 780TiC seems quite strong... I did cook the IMC on my 4930K today tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hello, intel tuning plan...)
> back to using my trusty 3930K!


so it is the cpu that died?

do you have an evbot? if so can you test the actual load voltage of the card at 1.525v for me? my dmm died


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *kizwan --- [email protected] 4.75Ghz ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 947 / 1250 ---- 105.7 FPS ---- 4424*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy how poorly Hawaii does in this bench considering how powerful of a GPU it is. Here's the run I did with my 7970's for the Titan/7970 comparison in my sig and this was at just 1225MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> Kizwan, I swear I'm not running down your score or cards, I'm just shocked that Hawaii performs basically the same as Tahiti in this bench (in CF anyway) yet is nearly as fast as SLI Titans in Firestrike!
Click to expand...

Mine at stock clock though. Based on my limited experience, Nvidia always better in benchmarks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ahhh, misread your post. Thought that was 1250MHz on the core. My bad!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ahhh, misread your post. Thought that was 1250MHz on the core. My bad!


No problem.









Waiting water blocks which doesn't seems to arrive today. Next week I guess. Then I can overclock.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Mine at stock clock though. Based on my limited experience, Nvidia always better in benchmarks.


Lol, nVidia always better in everything, except coin mining.


----------



## strong island 1

strong island 1 --- 4770k / 4.5ghz --- GTX 780 TI Classified, 1488 core / 8150 mem --- AVG. FPS - 97.0 --- 4061

I wonder what this score would be with my 4930k at 4.8ghz. This is on the asus impact. Classy only at 1.375v, 475khz pwm.



strong island 1 --- 4770k / 4.5ghz --- GTX 780 TI Classified, 1515 core / 8150 mem --- AVG. FPS - 97.9 --- 4094


----------



## Joa3d43

...quick update...

Joa3d43 -- 3970X @ 5.125Ghz -- 2x 780 Ti Classies 1319 / 4020 (non-boost BIOS) -- FPS 152.9 -- score 6397

1.27v on GPUs w/new EVBot KP firmware...all I can run temp-wise until w-cooling on the weekend


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Look at these high scores!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Look at these high scores!


...to use a cliche, its deja vu all over again...remember the initial 'locks' on Titan...looks like 780 Tis (non-ref lat least) are beginning to loose their chastity belts









...in any case, good to get some scores in now before you get your Classy KingPin > no TDP limit, just the way you like it


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing. 290's barely beat out my 760's


my first test with 2x290X


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> my first test with 2x290X


Nice score pal









I really like the temps on your GPU's, are you benching at the sun?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Look at these high scores!


The fall of the Titan LOL
Those new BIOS in combination with the new Voltage tool + PWM freq helped a lot it seems


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice score pal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the temps on your GPU's, are you benching at the sun?


Thnks







yeeh,in microwave oven at max temp, my 290x likes heat


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Thnks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeeh,in microwave oven at max temp, my 290x likes heat


...over 60000 C - that's some microwave you got there (and your 290X scores look great







)


----------



## mxthunder

all updated. glad to see the 780Ti taking its rightful place on the thrown.
looks like a lot of people changing CPU's around too.


----------



## szeged

ran at 1528/2125 but i crashed the memory like the last 2 scenes so my fps super dropped







gonna let it cool off a bit and try again with lower mem.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> my first test with 2x290X


I don't think I've ever seen 290Xs that high in Valley. You must have the magic touch


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen 290Xs that high in Valley. You must have the magic touch


look at the no.2 spot.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen 290Xs that high in Valley. You must have the magic touch


http://cdn.overclock.net/0/02/02cf6000_o82.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> look at the no.2 spot.


yup - fewness has those 290x's singing!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/0/02/02cf6000_o82.png


Maybe i should look at the top 10 more often


----------



## Azazil1190

Azazil1190--- 3960X @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified 1470MHz/2045 MHz --- FPS: 95.0 --- SCORE: 3973
https://imageshack.com/i/f38726p


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Azazil1190, NICE!









You got a good one!


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Azazil1190, NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a good one!


Thanks a lot my friend








I want to test it again at higher clocks to see the limit of my card.But i plan if i found available the evbot to grab one because i see that thing do great job....but is not available at evga eu at this time.Hope next week evga to give some evbot to the people


----------



## yknot

yknot......3960x @ 5.47.......GTX 780 Ti Classy SLI......1354 / 2125........FPS 159.1......... Score 6659



Thought I'd get this in before scores start to go stellar with KPE and pwm scores


----------



## ultraex2003

update my skor







!!

ultraex2003.....FX [email protected]>>> > 2X760 Gigabyte rev 2.0 sli @1267/1905>>>FPS 80.4>>>Skor 3364


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> yknot......3960x @ 5.47.......GTX 780 Ti Classy SLI......1354 / 2125........FPS 159.1......... Score 6659
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd get this in before scores start to go stellar with KPE and pwm scores


Nice score!!!!! go for 160!!!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> update my skor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> ultraex2003.....FX [email protected]>>> > 2X760 Gigabyte rev 2.0 sli @1267/1905>>>FPS 80.4>>>Skor 3364


That seems extremely low to me.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Nice score!!!!! go for 160!!!!


Thanx









I'm trying to work out this new Evbot update atm (pwm this, nvocp that). Should have a bit more in the tank


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That seems extremely low to me.


True when i had my SLI 760 i scored 4K + something is wrong there....


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That seems extremely low to me.


i know my skor is low !!
my skor with 1 card is 49.6
and i know my others skor was low with fx 8320 ...3dmark 11 -13 vantage ..
Maybe I had a better cpu get a good score more !!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> yknot......3960x @ 5.47.......GTX 780 Ti Classy SLI......1354 / 2125........FPS 159.1......... Score 6659
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd get this in before scores start to go stellar with KPE and pwm scores


VERY NICE !







Did you use EVBot (or the updated Classy software tool) ? I used the EVBot w/ 'KPE' updates and it definitely works (though there are some new vars I have no clue on







), but it did seem to put more heat into the (still air-cooled) cards, ie via higher PWM frequencies....so no more benching and procrastinations until I water-cool the 4x 780 Ti Classies over the next couple of days...weather is foggy / lousy anyways


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2GTX780 TI C (1450/2004) --- 109.8 --- 4595 (*1440P*)

(that'll warm your cards







)


----------



## NYMD

I know this must've been covered but this thread is too huge to find much....

What does Unigine like that Firestrike doesn't care about? My rig is doing really well on Firestrike (23,393) but is half ass on Valley (138 fps) compared to other triple 780 scores.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I know this must've been covered but this thread is too huge to find much....
> 
> What does Unigine like that Firestrike doesn't care about? My rig is doing really well on Firestrike (23,393) but is half ass on Valley (138 fps) compared to other triple 780 scores.


High video card memory overclock. Do you have elpida memory if so there is your answer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I know this must've been covered but this thread is too huge to find much....
> 
> What does Unigine like that Firestrike doesn't care about? My rig is doing really well on Firestrike (23,393) but is half ass on Valley (138 fps) compared to other triple 780 scores.


Nothing really (for Nvidia). I certainly have to use different clocks and on the GPUs (but that's obvious)

edit - with tri SLI, move to higher resolution benchmarks and let them get out of first gear!


----------



## By-Tor

By-tor -- [email protected] --- 2x Powercolor 7950 PCS @ 1200/1700 -- 75.2 -- 3152


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> High video card memory overclock. Do you have elpida memory if so there is your answer


Yea two with elpida and one with samsung that clocks +300 memory over the other two


----------



## CyBorg807

So replaced my Titans with 780Tis so I have some new scores to post

CyBorg807 -- 3770K @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 Ti SLI @ 1254/1950 -- 140.6 -- 5882



and the 1440p run

CyBorg807 -- 3770K @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI SLI @ 1241/1950 -- 96.5 -- 4036 *(1440p)*


----------



## strong island 1

strong island 1 --- 4770k / 4.5ghz --- 780 TI Classified, 1528 / 8400 --- 98.8 --- 4132


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> VERY NICE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use EVBot (or the updated Classy software tool) ? I used the EVBot w/ 'KPE' updates and it definitely works (though there are some new vars I have no clue on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but it did seem to put more heat into the (still air-cooled) cards, ie via higher PWM frequencies....so no more benching and procrastinations until I water-cool the 4x 780 Ti Classies over the next couple of days...weather is foggy / lousy anyways


I did use the new controller and then the EVbot with KPE firmware. I'm not too sure what I'm doing but with the pwm on the cores (SLI) set to 475kHz and the rest as something like so (at work atm, guessing)............nvvdd @ 1.443, nvvpwm 475, nvvocp xt, fbvdd 1.8v, fbocp xt, fbpwm ?, pievdd 1.178, piepwm ?, pieocp xt, I think that's it









Got this with above EVbot settings..........

yknot.........3960x @ 5.47......EVGA Classified 780Ti SLI 1449 / 2075 164.4 FPS.........Score 6879.



Whoa!!.........Strong island, that's a phenol...phelom.......phenomillal.................phenominads........errr massive score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I did use the new controller and then the EVbot with KPE firmware. I'm not too sure what I'm doing but with the pwm on the cores (SLI) set to 475kHz and the rest as something like so (at work atm, guessing)............nvvdd @ 1.443, nvvpwm 475, nvvocp xt, fbvdd 1.8v, fbocp xt, fbpwm ?, pievdd 1.178, piepwm ?, pieocp xt, I think that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this with above EVbot settings..........
> 
> yknot.........3960x @ 5.47......Classy Ti SLI 1449 / 2075 164.4 FPS.........Score 6879.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!.........Strong island, that's a phenol...phelom.......phenomillal.................phenominads........errr massive score.


1 "unknown GPU" ? picture is down rez too? Huh?

"what's wrong with this picture"?


----------



## NCoastTweaker

just got one of those r9 280x toxic cards to compare against the hd7970 vaporx 6gb card I have.
borrowed an old 80gb sata from mxthunder and loaded a new win7 sp1 os and cat 13.12 install pkg.

I OC'd each card up till the onset of artifacts.. On my rig they are little white mosquito like artifacts.. almost look like broadcast static..

Anyway I got both cards above 1230 / 1800 ... they are evenly matched based on my results...


I'm still screwwing around with the rig... I got a higher best from the vaporx with the cat 13.4 drivers..(55.2)

I'm thinking the lower scores I just got on the new drivers may be due to the fact that I'm running the OS on an old sata drive going thru the marvel controller but I don't really know for sure.. ;-p

Just thought you 280x owners would be interested in a direct Vapor-x 6gb / Toxic 3gb comparison.
(I plan on putting these two cards together in xfire at some point)

I have not loaded any of the CAP stuff yet so that may help to add a few frames.. Both of these cards hit the wall somewhere between 1230 - 1250 on the gpu.. memory on both seems good up to about 1850.. anything past that and I get the white sparklies..

Still have more tweaking to do though.. Just started playing around with the toxic yesterday...

QUESTION: If I boot back to the 13.4 drivers, would the r9 be recognized as a 7970?
(I guess I should just try it, but if anyone knows, it would save me the trouble.)

thx.

BTW those 780 ti scores ROCK!.. wow. Makes me wonder if my crappy little 50 something scores are even worth a mention... I'm not even in the same county as the 780's... (hell even in xfire I'd be lucky to see 60% of that 780 sli score.) Wish I had the cash / knowledge to compete at that level.. you guys are pros..


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1 "unknown GPU" ? picture is down rez too? Huh?
> 
> "what's wrong with this picture"?


Arggh!........"Jpmboy tell me what to fix!









Edit......

I've changed the image, and the card definitions...........hope that's what you mean.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4770k / 4.5ghz --- 780 TI Classified, 1528 / 8400 --- 98.8 --- 4132


oh lord! Great! what vcore?


----------



## NCoastTweaker

NKOST --- Intel Core i5-3570K @ 4.7GHz --- Sapphire R9 280X Toxic / HD 7970 Vapor-x 6GB CF @ 1220 MHz / 1852MHz --- 100.6 / 4210


----------



## tribolex

Tribolex----Intel I7 3770K @ 4.7Ghz----GTX 680 SLI----1268 Mhz/ 1802 Mhz----55 FPS / 2299 Points

1440p windowed. Sorry doesn´t work with fullscreen.


----------



## tribolex

Tribolex----Intel I7 3770K @ 4.7Ghz----GTX 680----1268 Mhz/ 1924Mhz----34,4FPS/1441Points
1440p Fullscreen


----------



## tribolex

Tribolex----Intel I7 3770K @ 4.7Ghz----GTX 680----1268 Mhz/ 1924Mhz----56,7FPS/2371Points
1080P extrem hd


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Arggh!........"Jpmboy tell me what to fix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit......
> I've changed the image, and the card definitions...........hope that's what you mean.


I don't think you can fix the image. Unigine score card couldn't tell what you were using. Clearly two cards in the background shot... That's one confused benchmark


----------



## Jimhans1

First run, completely un-optimized.

Not much of an overclock on this, its my LAN rig.

jimhans1----Intel i5 [email protected] GTX770 SC----1189mhz/3505mhz----50.7FPS/2122Points----ExtremeHD Preset 1080P



Edit: I had the wrong clock speed on gpu.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't think you can fix the image. Unigine score card couldn't tell what you were using. Clearly two cards in the background shot... That's one confused benchmark


AAhhhh, yeah................... I can see now.......doh! .................It's pretty obvious when you look at the centre panel............ I will rerun the benchmark when I finish work


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalfis049*
> 
> 2700k 4.8Ghz Overclocked
> GTX 770's SLI
> Asus p8z77-v le plus
> Mushkin DDR3 8GB Blackline
> Seasonic 750w gold
> Samsung EVO 250GB SSD
> 
> Both GPU and CPU temps are low, I've tried different drivers, I even tried a new motherboard with an ivy bridge CPU when my GTX 690(got rid of it and bought 770's for SLI) was having these same performance issues but that didn't help.


Did you get your low scores sorted?
Just wondering if you on windows 8.1?
Just my friend has a similar problem with his 680s but much worse we kept telling him to enable SLI it is that bad








But we have noticed it is due to GPU usage jumping around 30-90%


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't think you can fix the image. Unigine score card couldn't tell what you were using. Clearly two cards in the background shot... That's one confused benchmark


Hope I got it right this time.........Never entered my head about the middle panel......doh!









yknot.........3960x @ 5.47......EVGA Classified 780Ti SLI 1444 / 2075 164.3 FPS.........Score 6874



You got me worried now if you find this a no go.....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Hope I got it right this time.........Never entered my head about the middle panel......doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yknot.........3960x @ 5.47......EVGA Classified 780Ti SLI 1444 / 2075 164.3 FPS.........Score 6874
> 
> 
> 
> You got me worried now if you find this a no go.....


AWESOME!


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, nVidia always better in everything, except coin mining.


lol no XDD lol


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Update:

YP5 Toronto -- 4960x @ 4.8 -- PNY 780 x 3. 1137/3100 -- 144.9-- 6061


----------



## Jimhans1

Here is another, I am testing the memory OC capabilities:

jimhans1----Intel i5 [email protected] GTX770 SC----1189mhz/4010mhz----53.5FPS/2238Points----ExtremeHD Preset 1080P


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> AWESOME!


Thanx Mr Tooshort....


----------



## mxthunder

All updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Hope I got it right this time.........Never entered my head about the middle panel......doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yknot.........3960x @ 5.47......EVGA Classified 780Ti SLI 1444 / 2075 164.3 FPS.........Score 6874
> 
> 
> 
> You got me worried now if you find this a no go.....


kickarse score!!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> i know my skor is low !!
> my skor with 1 card is 49.6
> and i know my others skor was low with fx 8320 ...3dmark 11 -13 vantage ..
> Maybe I had a better cpu get a good score more !!


Yes, the CPU is holding you back bigtime.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4770k / 4.5ghz --- 780 TI Classified, 1528 / 8400 --- 98.8 --- 4132


AWESOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> Tribolex----Intel I7 3770K @ 4.7Ghz----GTX 680 SLI----1268 Mhz/ 1802 Mhz----55 FPS / 2299 Points
> 
> 1440p windowed. Sorry doesn´t work with fullscreen.


Sorry, I will have to omit your entry for now then

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> NKOST --- Intel Core i5-3570K @ 4.7GHz --- Sapphire R9 280X Toxic / HD 7970 Vapor-x 6GB CF @ 1220 MHz / 1852MHz --- 100.6 / 4210


Awesome, first 7970, 280X hybrid score, and 2nd entry with a 280x









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Hope I got it right this time.........Never entered my head about the middle panel......doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yknot.........3960x @ 5.47......EVGA Classified 780Ti SLI 1444 / 2075 164.3 FPS.........Score 6874
> 
> 
> 
> You got me worried now if you find this a no go.....


Crazyness! Good job


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> just got one of those r9 280x toxic cards to compare against the hd7970 vaporx 6gb card I have.
> borrowed an old 80gb sata from mxthunder and loaded a new win7 sp1 os and cat 13.12 install pkg.
> 
> I OC'd each card up till the onset of artifacts.. On my rig they are little white mosquito like artifacts.. almost look like broadcast static..
> 
> Anyway I got both cards above 1230 / 1800 ... they are evenly matched based on my results...
> 
> 
> I'm still screwwing around with the rig... I got a higher best from the vaporx with the cat 13.4 drivers..(55.2)
> 
> I'm thinking the lower scores I just got on the new drivers may be due to the fact that I'm running the OS on an old sata drive going thru the marvel controller but I don't really know for sure.. ;-p
> 
> Just thought you 280x owners would be interested in a direct Vapor-x 6gb / Toxic 3gb comparison.
> (I plan on putting these two cards together in xfire at some point)
> 
> I have not loaded any of the CAP stuff yet so that may help to add a few frames.. Both of these cards hit the wall somewhere between 1230 - 1250 on the gpu.. memory on both seems good up to about 1850.. anything past that and I get the white sparklies..
> 
> Still have more tweaking to do though.. Just started playing around with the toxic yesterday...
> 
> QUESTION: If I boot back to the 13.4 drivers, would the r9 be recognized as a 7970?
> (I guess I should just try it, but if anyone knows, it would save me the trouble.)
> 
> thx.
> 
> BTW those 780 ti scores ROCK!.. wow. Makes me wonder if my crappy little 50 something scores are even worth a mention... I'm not even in the same county as the 780's... (hell even in xfire I'd be lucky to see 60% of that 780 sli score.) Wish I had the cash / knowledge to compete at that level.. you guys are pros..


that is some very consistent data you have there.

It looks like you have the drivers for the integrated HD graphics installed. Disabling that in the BIOS may help your scores a little.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Update:
> 
> YP5 Toronto -- 4960x @ 4.8 -- PNY 780 x 3. 1137/3100 -- 144.9-- 6061


Nice. What does 3100 == in your Afterburner settings? +500 or so? And how many volts for the cards? I'm still trying to break 140fps with 780x3.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Nice. What does 3100 == in your Afterburner settings? +500 or so? And how many volts for the cards? I'm still trying to break 140fps with 780x3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> oh lord! Great! what score?


3100 is +100 mem offset


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> oh lord! Great! what vcore?


Thanks a lot. It was at 1.4v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks a lot. It was at 1.4v.


that's incredible. 1.4V for >1500MHz!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks a lot. It was at 1.4v.


Is that measured with dmm or software? Great clocks regardless


----------



## YP5 Toronto

mxthunder, thanks for the continued work in this thread.

My last update for awhile...i don't bench very often.

YP5 Toronto -- 4960x @ 4.8 -- PNY 780 x 3. 1280/3100 @ 1.325V -- 147.9-- 6184

Min: 44.9 Max: 222.3


----------



## yknot

Squeezed a bit more out..................

Thanx to mxthunder for the thread work......................

yknot, 3960x @ 5481 (Phase Change), EK water cooled EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI @ 1456 / 2100.................

FPS 165.0 / Score 6904

This is with the new Skyn3t bios (Jan 16th) and EVbot with the new KPE firmware (PWMs etc)

You guys with KPE orders must be rubbing your hands


----------



## provost

Nice score! Some potentially interested KPE buyers would have been easier to covert into actual sales only if the darn EVBOT was not deemed EOL by EVGA.


----------



## mxthunder

updated, including sorted by GPU type


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Squeezed a bit more out..................
> 
> Thanx to mxthunder for the thread work......................
> 
> yknot, 3960x @ 5481 (Phase Change), EK water cooled EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI @ 1456 / 2100.................
> 
> FPS 165.0 / Score 6904
> 
> This is with the new Skyn3t bios (Jan 16th) and EVbot with the new KPE firmware (PWMs etc)
> 
> *You guys with KPE orders must be rubbing your hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ...










...great run Yknot ...and almost 5.5 GHz w/phase change shows that CPU speed is also important in 'Valley'...as to Kingpin edition, Kingpin himself subbed a few things yesterday at the Bot, including the item in the spoiler (which I think he had run before)...780 Ti Kingpin @ *1933* GPU MHz







....that's with LN2 but some water-cooled 'regular' 780 Ti Classies can reach 1500 and beyond already...

...by the weekend, I should be able to fire up 'Frankenputer' with 4x 780 Ti Classies (spoiler) which have shown some good GPU & Mem MHz on air already, though there is a herd of KPE in stampede mode one can hear coming... ....in any case, mxthunder has a busy month ahead










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

was never a bencher....didnt see why it was fun... till now.

Squeezed a bit more...but I think I have hit the ceiling in terms of GPU OC.

Thanks mxthunder

YP5 Toronto -- 4960x @ 4.8 -- PNY 780 x 3. 1306/3400 @ 1.325V -- 149.4 6253


----------



## NYMD

Nice nice!

One more for you to try









http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark (available on steam)

results: http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/0_50

I'm curious how well your IB-E does there since you're doing 10fps higher than I can manage here.


----------



## *ka24e*

*ka24e* --- i5 3570K / 4.8GHz --- Sapphire HD7850 2GB Non-OC Edition, 1350 / 1475 --- 38 --- 1589


----------



## Agoniizing

Agoniizing --- i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz ---- MSI GTX 660 Ti PE SLI 1293 / 1801 ---- 80.9 ---- 3386


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Nice nice!
> 
> One more for you to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark (available on steam)
> 
> results: http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/0_50
> 
> I'm curious how well your IB-E does there since you're doing 10fps higher than I can manage here.


I don't get much extra on 3D11 or Fstrike (couple hundred). Do you know what these benches require? I do the usual changes on the new software controller (pwm inc) or EVbot plus all the Nv panel bits, but it doesn't change into massive card increases. I got +325 / 700+ but that's the same as what I got with SKyn3t's old bios.

In Valley I've gone from 1360 to 1456 on the core in SLI. .......................Very strange


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I don't get much extra on 3D11 or Fstrike (couple hundred). Do you know what these benches require? I do the usual changes on the new software controller (pwm inc) or EVbot plus all the Nv panel bits, but it doesn't change into massive card increases. I got +325 / 700+ but that's the same as what I got with SKyn3t's old bios.
> 
> In Valley I've gone from 1360 to 1456 on the core in SLI. .......................Very strange


...could it be 'no boost' BIOS to 'boost' BIOS -related, depending which of the two you used at sky's thread ?


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I don't get much extra on 3D11 or Fstrike (couple hundred). Do you know what these benches require? I do the usual changes on the new software controller (pwm inc) or EVbot plus all the Nv panel bits, but it doesn't change into massive card increases. I got +325 / 700+ but that's the same as what I got with SKyn3t's old bios.
> 
> In Valley I've gone from 1360 to 1456 on the core in SLI. .......................Very strange


Firestrike, at least in my very limited experience, seems to scale well on CPU speed and RAM speed / timings.

It is an interesting result that YP5 Toronto, who posted an awesome 149 FPS here (beating me by over 10FPS), falls behind to my system by over 650 points in Firestrike using the same settings on both sides.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Firestrike, at least in my very limited experience, seems to scale well on CPU speed and RAM speed / timings.
> 
> It is an interesting result that YP5 Toronto, who posted an awesome 149 FPS here (beating me by over 10FPS), falls behind to my system by over 650 points in Firestrike using the same settings on both sides.


I would love to try to get my CPU up to 5.0Ghz...that would allow us to have similar setups to compare to. However, the limited attempts I have made have not gotten me stable. I also believe my OC on my 780s are maxed.


----------



## Hillguy

You'll have to let in some of that fresh Canadian air YP5









Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 5.25 Ghz --- 3 x GTX 780Ti ; 1317 / 3910 ---- 154.9 ---- 6479


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> You'll have to let in some of that fresh Canadian air YP5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 5.25 Ghz --- 3 x GTX 780Ti ; 1317 / 3910 ---- 228.3 ---- 6479


I think you meant to put 154.9 instead of 228.3. I saw your data line and went


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> You'll have to let in some of that fresh Canadian air YP5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 5.25 Ghz --- 3 x GTX 780Ti ; 1317 / 3910 ---- *228.3* ---- 6479
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think your submission is actually 154.9 FPS average







nice score


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> You'll have to let in some of that fresh Canadian air YP5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I am sure I could get over 5.0 with some crazy volts and opening up the window directly beside my desktop...its -18C / 0F.

I really want to bench what I would use everyday.

it is tempting though...I have thought about it as it is quite cold outside.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Jpmboy

ugh... -15C around Philly today. Please keep that fresh air north of the 49th (and 45th) parallel !


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...could it be 'no boost' BIOS to 'boost' BIOS -related, depending which of the two you used at sky's thread ?


I'm using BD bios atm........Do you think I should go to BE bios? I would really be keen to know.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'm using BD bios atm........Do you think I should go to BE bios? I would really be keen to know.


Boost disabled should be at least as fast as Boost enabled if not faster, just not as efficient / temp-controlled....I flashed my cards to Boost-disabled right away, never ran with BE...will know more on the weekend when I finish my build


----------



## Shaefurr

Shaefurr --- i5-750 @ 2.67 GHz --- 560Ti 448 Core @ 1000/2200/1860 --- 35.6 - 1488

Not the best score in the world thats for sure, but ive milked this 560 for everything it has. Good bump from the default 750MHz tho so im happy.


----------



## Jack Mac

Work on that i5 and you'll be at 40ish FPS.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

A little update as its -3C outside and 5C indoors and me in layers with the window open for benching

Dreamxtreme --- i7-4930k @ 4.60 GHz --- GTX Titan SLI @ 1276/3754 --- 138.4 - 5791


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just messing around with my average Titan:





Could probably get 95 FPS if I felt like risking the VRMs.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just messing around with my average Titan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could probably get 95 FPS if I felt like risking the VRMs.


Is this without LLC MOD? btw great score....


----------



## Agoniizing

Another run. This is my fully stable OC. Agoniizing --- i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz ---- MSI GTX 660 Ti PE SLI 1293 / 1801 ---- 81.4 ---- 3404


----------



## Legonut

Legonut --- 4770k @ 4.4 --- GTX 780, 1420core, 1822mem --- 85.1 fps --- 3560


Lots of artifacts past 1400, VRM, PCB and mem temps all under 45 due to oil cooling.
The core is under a Kraken x60


----------



## mxthunder

broke some ground tonight.

almost destroyed my PC benching outside. I thought I was safe because it was almost 20*F out, but my loop started to freeze up!!!
i kept hearing a ticking noise and then it turned into more of a hissing, then my GPU temps started to rise rapidly and water started dripping out of my CPU block onto my video card!!! Hurried up and shut it off and brought it back into the house.

Nothing like running through 12" of snow with an 80lb PC in your hands.

mxthunder --- 2500k @ 5.3 --- GTX 780Ti, 1365core, 1934mem --- 86.6 fps --- 3625


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> broke some ground tonight.
> 
> almost destroyed my PC benching outside. I thought I was safe because it was almost 20*F out, but my loop started to freeze up!!!
> i kept hearing a ticking noise and then it turned into more of a hissing, then my GPU temps started to rise rapidly and water started dripping out of my CPU block onto my video card!!! Hurried up and shut it off and brought it back into the house.
> 
> Nothing like running through 12" of snow with an 80lb PC in your hands.
> 
> mxthunder --- 2500k @ 5.3 --- GTX 780Ti, 1365core, 1934mem --- 86.6 fps --- 3625


Lol thats nuts -6C shouldnt be freezing up . The only thing i can think of is something in the actual pump freezing up 6C isnt enough of a temp drop to star freezing water in the tubes due to the heat from the stuff.


----------



## WebTourist

*GTX 780Ti - 93.2 FPS - 3900*



*SLI GTX 780Ti - 146.8 FPS - 6142*


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> *GTX 780Ti - 93.2 FPS - 3900*
> 
> 
> 
> *SLI GTX 780Ti - 146.8 FPS - 6142*


nice scores but you are missing the dataline if you are looking for submission


----------



## WebTourist

Sorry @mxthunder,

WebTourist --- 3770K / @4.8 --- Nvidia GTX 780ti @1484 / 8270 --- 93.2 FPS --- 3900



WebTourist --- 3770K / @4.8 --- Nvidia GTX 780ti @1404 / 8200 --- 146.8 FPS - 6142


----------



## NCoastTweaker

NCoastTweaker --- 3570K / @4.7 --- Sapphire R9 280x Toxic / Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X 6GB @ 1225 GPU / 1846 mem --- 106.5 FPS --- 4455



Just got a 2nd Vector 128GB SSD. Setup Raid 0 with the other one I had. Netted a 5% boost over my last score.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> NCoastTweaker --- 3570K / @4.7 --- Sapphire R9 280x Toxic / Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X 6GB @ 1225 GPU / 1846 mem --- 106.5 FPS --- 4455
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a 2nd Vector 128GB SSD. Setup Raid 0 with the other one I had. Netted a 5% boost over my last score.


whoaaaa, congrats on 3rd place for a 7970 CF setup!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> broke some ground tonight.
> 
> almost destroyed my PC benching outside. I thought I was safe because it was almost 20*F out, but my loop started to freeze up!!!
> i kept hearing a ticking noise and then it turned into more of a hissing, then my GPU temps started to rise rapidly and water started dripping out of my CPU block onto my video card!!! Hurried up and shut it off and brought it back into the house.
> 
> Nothing like running through 12" of snow with an 80lb PC in your hands.
> 
> mxthunder --- 2500k @ 5.3 --- GTX 780Ti, 1365core, 1934mem --- 86.6 fps --- 3625


Using distilled? Part of the reason I still like the Feser coolant is that it does have some antifreeze in it, not very much but I've left the rig out at -7°C & it didn't freeze up there. Don't usually get too much colder than that around here, although we did have a couple -10 nights this year & I missed out on the outdoor benching.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Using distilled? Part of the reason I still like the Feser coolant is that it does have some antifreeze in it, not very much but I've left the rig out at -7°C & it didn't freeze up there. Don't usually get too much colder than that around here, although we did have a couple -10 nights this year & I missed out on the outdoor benching.


Could you link me to the fesser coolent? thx

I like that idea of not having my rig freeze up at -7'C, an issue I have faced.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

1st world problems


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Could you link me to the fesser coolent? thx
> 
> I like that idea of not having my rig freeze up at -7'C, an issue I have faced.


The bottles look a bit different now, I have the Feser One black I got a couple years ago from NCIX. I just keep filtering & reusing it when changing loops.

http://products.ncix.com/detail/feser-one-fluid-pure-clear-non-conductive-water-replacement-for-liquid-cooling-d7-78146-1234.htm


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks.

Yes I was just running distilled plus kill coil and some biocide
Ncoasttweaker also mentioned that to me. I guess I should look into it


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Could you link me to the fesser coolent? thx
> 
> I like that idea of not having my rig freeze up at -7'C, an issue I have faced.


This seems very odd. My water in my loop has never freezed and I've benched below -10°C. I'm only running distilled water with a killcoil


----------



## kpforce1

kpforce1 --- i7 920 @ 4.2 --- GTX 780,1396 core, 3907 mem --- 36.1 fps --- 1512


----------



## kizwan

*kizwan --- [email protected] 4.75Ghz ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 1150 / 1600 ---- 120.5 FPS ---- 5040*


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> kpforce1 --- i7 920 @ 4.2 --- GTX 780,1396 core, 3907 mem --- 36.1 fps --- 1512
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm surprised to see that 780 doing 6+ FPS worse than my 770, wassup with that? I'm guessing it's time to retire that i7-920


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm surprised to see that 780 doing 6+ FPS worse than my 770, wassup with that? I'm guessing it's time to retire that i7-920


Says surround in the Valley screenshot.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Says surround in the Valley screenshot.


Yes it does, but it also say 1080 resolution. Just trying to figure out the submission.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm surprised to see that 780 doing 6+ FPS worse than my 770, wassup with that? I'm guessing it's time to retire that i7-920


your point? but to call out that his i7-920 holding back? or to make yourself feel good about have a good score with a single 770?


----------



## steadly2004

Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score

steadly2004 8320- 4.3ghz- i7--- 780ti, 1284/3900--- AVG = 81.6

I know it shows 1310 on the core of the GPU, but that's not where it's at. I wish I had 1310 on the GPU... It's +265 on the skynet BIOS with +400 on the memory. Anything more and I get artifacts and such. Voltage is set to 1.212 in evga Precision.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> your point? but to call out that his i7-920 holding back? or to make yourself feel good about have a good score with a single 770?


If he's running that at 1080P, there's something wrong for sure. I got 48FPS with a GTX 670.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> your point? but to call out that his i7-920 holding back? or to make yourself feel good about have a good score with a single 770?


Neither actually, trying to figure out the FPS on his 780, I think it should be higher than that, but since his post doesn't have it at extreme HD, I was just wanting a clarification as to his settings. My 770 isn't a good clocker, that's why it's in my mini-LAN rig.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Neither actually, trying to figure out the FPS on his 780, I think it should be higher than that, but since his post doesn't have it at extreme HD, I was just wanting a clarification as to his settings. My 770 isn't a good clocker, that's why it's in my mini-LAN rig.


lol there is nothing wrong with my setup everyone. For everyone's information If you select the resolution that all three monitors run at for the resolution (in my case 1080p) and then select the "Surround" option is runs the benchmark at 5760x1080. I guess no one knows that you can run surround in Valley that way given that everyone who submits runs the custom option showing a full 5760x1080 screen shot. Valley clips the other two monitors for the screen shot when you use the "Surround" option. I couldn't get it to run "System" resolution correctly. It kept running it at my bezel corrected resolution of 5960x1080. The score is a submission for multimonitor surround @ 5760x1080 and its pretty good I think
















--EDIT--

My best single monitor run is 86.7 FPS and it is in the chart


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> lol there is nothing wrong with my setup everyone. For everyone's information If you select the resolution that all three monitors run at for the resolution (in my case 1080p) and then select the "Surround" option is runs the benchmark at 5760x1080. I guess no one knows that you can run surround in Valley that way given that everyone who submits runs the custom option showing a full 5760x1080 screen shot. Valley clips the other two monitors for the screen shot when you use the "Surround" option. I couldn't get it to run "System" resolution correctly. It kept running it at my bezel corrected resolution of 5960x1080. The score is a submission for multimonitor surround @ 5760x1080 and its pretty good I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --EDIT--
> 
> My best single monitor run is 86.7 FPS and it is in the chart


Cool sir, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay havent posted here in awhile . So chuckced the SLI 660ti's in with a bios that has a 192% P/Limit and 1.212v and 1215mhz on the core.....

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Leadtek 660ti SLI 1215/[email protected] *77.4fps 3237*











6fps since my last run on these cards


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated


thanks maaaate


----------



## coolhandluke41

Testing stock bios (don't know how to post the clocks since I was running none-sinc)
Coolhandluke41-4930k- 4.3ghz---- 2x780 Classy, 1280/1814--- AVG = 126.3


this screen only shows Samsung based card the other one is different clock on mem only (Elpida)


----------



## neurotix

OP, please update me.

neurotix --- FX-8350--- 5ghz --- 1x R9 290 Tri-X --- 1200/1500mhz --- 70.7 fps --- 2957 pts



EDIT: Here's one in multi monitor too. Hope I'm doing this right.

neurotix --- FX-8350 --- 5ghz --- 1x R9 290 Tri-X --- 1200/1500mhz --- 34.4 fps --- 1439 pts



Cropped just to show the middle screen zoomed in, if anyone can't see the score.


----------



## Jack Mac

Good job on breaking 70FPS with a 290, it's a real PITA to do, which is why I'm happy with 72FPS.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Testing stock bios (don't know how to post the clocks since I was running none-sinc)
> Coolhandluke41-4930k- 4.3ghz---- 2x780 Classy, 1280/1814--- AVG = 126.3
> 
> 
> this screen only shows Samsung based card the other one is different clock on mem only (Elpida)


Do you see any benefit with running the cards with different men clocks?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## driftmaster97

driftmaster97---- [email protected] 4.4ghz ---- gtx 760 1267 / 1845 ---- 47.8 FPS ---- 2000


----------



## kizwan

*kizwan --- [email protected] 4.75Ghz ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 1180 / 1600 ---- 122.3 FPS ---- 5116*


----------



## yknot

Sorry about this.......I know there are numerous posts referring to Tessellation but all I want to know is that the OP "Tessellation tweaks" reference............ is it for AMD cards only?

I use Nvidia cards atm and I can't see me getting away with messing with Tessellation?


----------



## Jack Mac

Yeah, Tessellation tweaking is AMD only ATM.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Testing stock bios (don't know how to post the clocks since I was running none-sinc)
> Coolhandluke41-4930k- 4.3ghz---- 2x780 Classy, 1280/1814--- AVG = 126.3
> 
> *snip
> 
> Do you see any benefit with running the cards with different men clocks?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> will know more about the "benefit" if there is any under LN bioses since I didn't push them both at the same time , both my cards are very close ,pretty lucky considering I bought them both in like a month apart ,the Elpida card did Unigine @1500 core under H20 ,the other one which is Samsung was only tested on stock bios/air
Click to expand...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 4930K - GTX TITAN - 85.9 fps, 3594

SLI is broken for me. Here is my single card score.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Jodiuh

Jodiuh --- 4670K / 4.4 --- MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming 1221 / 7800 --- 79.9 FPS --- 3344

These are gaming stable 24/7 clocks...hoping to see someone else w/ similar setup to make sure my performance is on target. Also, FWIW, I ran this w/ a single monitor enabled, no programs running, and a bunch of ended processes in task manager. Running w/ all 3 monitors enabled, HW monitor, Afterburner, and a bunch of other stuff like sound card, motherboard, intel stuff running resulted in less than a 20 point difference.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yeah, Tessellation tweaking is AMD only ATM.


Thanx for that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 4930K - GTX TITAN - 85.9 fps, 3594
> 
> SLI is broken for me. Here is my single card score.


what do you mean, SLI is broken???


----------



## mfranco702

something is really wrong..... I ran my first test with two 780Ti at 1220 MHz. and got 102.6 FPS, I had a way better score with two 680 lightnings, I applied tweaks and cards dont throttle, temp dont go above 64C.....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what do you mean, SLI is broken???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> something is really wrong..... I ran my first test with two 780Ti at 1220 MHz. and got 102.6 FPS, I had a way better score with two 680 lightnings, I applied tweaks and cards dont throttle, temp dont go above 64C.....


I get low gpu usage throught the run. Dips in they 15%usage. It's just bad. I did noticed that high CPU clock speeds get me a better score. My best score was with a 3770k @ 4.9 and SLI titans at 1163mhz.

EDIT: I need one of those 4.9 4930ks that you and Szeged have.


----------



## Doc1355

Doc1355 --- i7 3770k @ 4.6ghz --- GTX770 1398mhz/2010Mhz --- 58,7 fps --- 2456


----------



## Doc1355

And one more!

Doc1355 --- i7 3770k @ 4.6ghz --- GTX770 1372mhz/2050Mhz --- 58,8 fps --- 2459


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> And one more!
> 
> Doc1355 --- i7 3770k @ 4.6ghz --- GTX770 1372mhz/2050Mhz --- 58,8 fps --- 2459


Doc1355 crazy boy nice score


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Doc1355 crazy boy nice score

















Thanks Nikoooooos


----------



## tribolex

Araziel is this under water and 1.212volt? I have 2FPS lower with 680GTX on air


----------



## gagac1971

hi for all here i just got evga gtx 780 clas

sified and here is my first score i7 4770k 4.5 ghz 1.384.8 clock memory 1752.8
sorry here is score


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi for all here i just got evga gtx 780 clas
> 
> sified and here is my first score i7 4770k 4.5 ghz 1.384.8 clock memory 1752.8


Screenshot from the bench????


----------



## Deitus

Deitus --- FX 8350 @ 4.0ghz --- HD7870 x 2 1152mhz/1325Mhz --- 63,5 fps --- 2658

Using MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 18



Hello everyone. This is my first post. I hope I got it right.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## abirli

does it count for 1 card if sli is disabled but second card not removed?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> does it count for 1 card if sli is disabled but second card not removed?


It should since the second card isn't being used.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> does it count for 1 card if sli is disabled but second card not removed?


If Sli is disabled yes its the same as a single card score


----------



## abirli

Aweseome! Jw because on the score report it still says titan x2 but I think that's bc it still plugged in


----------



## Jpmboy

If you have PCIE switches on the MB, just turn that one off.


----------



## gagac1971

gagac1971

i7 4770k 4.5ghz----gtx 780 classified 1371.8mhz----memory 1771.9mhz

80.4fps

3363

p.s. nothing messed on nvidia tweaks all default...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> Araziel is this under water and 1.212volt? I have 2FPS lower with 680GTX on air


Still got gas in the tank? I see you also have 2 other 680s higher than your score, Not a submission but can you beat this?

Anyway anything over 58FPS is worth bragging about


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Still got gas in the tank? I see you also have 2 other 680s higher than your score, Not a submission but can you beat this?
> 
> Anyway anything over 58FPS is worth bragging about


Info please..

Clocks-Voltage!

EDIT:

I got you but im so stupid i forgot to take a valid screenshot in Valley








Coming back!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated


Sort by GPU type is not updated


----------



## mxthunder

Yeah I only update that sheet every few updates. I dont think many people look at it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41-i7 4770k 4.4ghz----gtx 780 Classy KPE 1375.1mhz----memory 1904.0mhz -90.3 FPS(stock bios)


----------



## SDhydro

sdhydro -i7 2600k 5.4ghz----asus GTX 780 DC2 1620mhz----3335 memory score 3577---85.5 FPS

Elpida memory is just killing any chance of good score lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> coolhandluke41-i7 4770k 4.4ghz----gtx 780 Classy KPE 1375.1mhz----memory 1904.0mhz -90.3 FPS(stock bios)


...very nice run and score on stock KPE BIOS already !


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro -i7 2600k 5.4ghz----asus GTX 780 DC2 1620mhz----3335 memory score 3577---85.5 FPS
> 
> Elpida memory is just killing any chance of good score lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


5.4G's and 1620MHZ!??









Also isn't that score a bit low for that core? Even if memory clock is low?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro -i7 2600k 5.4ghz----asus GTX 780 DC2 1620mhz----3335 memory score 3577---85.5 FPS
> 
> Elpida memory is just killing any chance of good score lol


How can you have those clocks in a voltage locked dc2?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> How can anyone have 1620mhz with a volt locked dc2?


VGA Hotwire.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> VGA Hotwire.


Thanks !
Btw i am an idiot and my phone top, i sent top replies lol


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 5.4G's and 1620MHZ!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also isn't that score a bit low for that core? Even if memory clock is low?


Try for yourself and see. Lower your memory clock to 6700 mhz and play wjth gpu clock. Valley and heaven love memory overclock. I do better in 3dmark tests but still limited by my 5.4ghz 2600k. Also pcie 2.0 but that didnt matter.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Try for yourself and see. Lower your memory clock to 6700 mhz and play wjth gpu clock. Valley and heaven love memory overclock. I do better in 3dmark tests but still limited by my 5.4ghz 2600k. Also pcie 2.0 but that didnt matter.


I know Valley pretty well..









I have submissions from my 680, 690, 2 different 780's I owned and my 780Ti and a few others gpu's I tested but not submitted.

I just think that a 1620Mhz 780 should score in the 90's. My best score with my [email protected]/1850 and [email protected] was 81.3fps irc.

Still with that memory clocks I think your score should be in the 90's especially with that monstrous clocks! Maybe someone more experience shed some light.

Just trying to help. Also don't get me wrong! I applaud you and I'm jelly of those clocks!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I know Valley pretty well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have submissions from my 680, 690, 2 different 780's I owned and my 780Ti and a few others gpu's I tested but not submitted.
> 
> I just think that a 1620Mhz 780 should score in the 90's. My best score with my [email protected]/1850 and [email protected] was 81.3fps irc.
> 
> Still with that memory clocks I think your score should be in the 90's especially with that monstrous clocks! Maybe someone more experience shed some light.
> 
> Just trying to help. Also don't get me wrong! I applaud you and I'm jelly of those clocks!


Believe me I wish my scores were higher too. At 1542 MHz core I got 3489 score and 83.4fps. My Graphics scores in 3dmark 11 and firestrike seem good at 1542mhz I think it was. I was hitting PT so gave up and focused on valley and heaven. Any higher on my Elpida ram and I get that weird thing where my fps and power target cut in half. and then have to reboot

I think I could get some 3dmark runs at 1600mhz core with a better bios. Pretty disappointing for sure to see someone else beat more score at 14xxcore and higher memory clocks that's for sure. For my first ln2 all is good and no hardware killed


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro -i7 2600k 5.4ghz----asus GTX 780 DC2 1620mhz----3335 memory score 3577---85.5 FPS
> 
> Elpida memory is just killing any chance of good score lol


something is not right you should be higher.... power throttling maybe? mem crashed during run ? something aint right

... no way mem is holding you back 10 FPS
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/9300_50#post_21348426


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> something is not right you should be higher.... power throttling maybe? mem crashed during run ? something aint right
> 
> ... no way mem is holding you back 10 FPS
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/9300_50#post_21348426


Im not sure what the deal is. I think it has to be memory related because I have fine scores with 2600k and gtx 780 in 3dmark 11. Only ran at 1542mhz due to starting hitting PT. Good enough for #28 spot in top 30 single card and that's against lots of titans and 780ti's. Also one of 2 or 3 with a 2600k cpu in that list which isn't helping. 18xxx graphics score

I know power usage and gpu/memory clocks are not throttling at all during valley test. I only focused on valley and heaven just for that reason. I need a 600watt bios because 3dmark hits 500w easily pass 1.5v and 1500+gpu clock.

Does my 3dmark score look ok? To me 3dmark and firestrike scores look all ok but just heaven and valley seem low and since only 6700memory clock vs others with 7600mhz+ that's what I figured the difference was. Thanks for your help guys. IF I had different bios I could run some 3dmark at 1600mhz core and compare but I think sky has been busy.

Oh also im on 2600k/p67 with pcie 2.0 not 3.0. Wouldn't think that would matter in valley but not in 3dmark though


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Im not sure what the deal is. I think it has to be memory related because I have fine scores with 2600k and gtx 780 in 3dmark 11. Only ran at 1542mhz due to starting hitting PT. Good enough for #28 spot in top 30 single card and that's against lots of titans and 780ti's. Also one of 2 or 3 with a 2600k cpu in that list which isn't helping. 18xxx graphics score
> 
> I know power usage and gpu/memory clocks are not throttling at all during valley test. I only focused on valley and heaven just for that reason. I need a 600watt bios because 3dmark hits 500w easily pass 1.5v and 1500+gpu clock.
> 
> Does my 3dmark score look ok? To me 3dmark and firestrike scores look all ok but just heaven and valley seem low and since only 6700memory clock vs others with 7600mhz+ that's what I figured the difference was. Thanks for your help guys. IF I had different bios I could run some 3dmark at 1600mhz core and compare but I think sky has been busy.
> 
> Oh also im on 2600k/p67 with pcie 2.0 not 3.0. Wouldn't think that would matter in valley but not in 3dmark though


here is my old 780 @ 1411Mhz /3650
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242

cpu looks good with the physics score but the gpu score should be higher i would think


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here is my old 780 @ 1411Mhz /3650
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242
> 
> cpu looks good with the physics score but the gpu score should be higher i would think


I think your right about that and that run was prob throttling some due to power limit. Check out my 3dmark11 run I don't think that one throttled or atleast not as much. I was hitting PT of 150% and know there was some throttling that's why I didn't even try higher then 1542 on 3dmark11 or firestrike. I focused only on valley and heaven when I first tried ln2 those 1542 tests were on dry ice but way to hard to control gpu temp. Once I got ln2 I just tried valley and heaven because those two tests weren't hitting PT. If I get higher PT bios I will try 3dmark11 and firestrike without throttling. But as Far as I can tell by graphs and what not those valley and heaven runs were at max speed and not hitting and limits.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7878767


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I think your right about that and that run was prob throttling some due to power limit. Check out my 3dmark11 run I don't think that one throttled or atleast not as much. I was hitting PT of 150% and know there was some throttling that's why I didn't even try higher then 1542 on 3dmark11 or firestrike. I focused only on valley and heaven when I first tried ln2 those 1542 tests were on dry ice but way to hard to control gpu temp. Once I got ln2 I just tried valley and heaven because those two tests weren't hitting PT. If I get higher PT bios I will try 3dmark11 and firestrike without throttling. But as Far as I can tell by graphs and what not those valley and heaven runs were at max speed and not hitting and limits.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7878767


yeah that looks pretty good right behind FTW gpu score
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7878767/3dm11/7590272


----------



## Joa3d43

...well Valley / Unigine fans, this was posted / linked elsewhere @ OCN and is kind of neat...do want the demo, though apparently not going to be released as it is 60GB


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Im not sure what the deal is. I think it has to be memory related because I have fine scores with 2600k and gtx 780 in 3dmark 11. Only ran at 1542mhz due to starting hitting PT. Good enough for #28 spot in top 30 single card and that's against lots of titans and 780ti's. Also one of 2 or 3 with a 2600k cpu in that list which isn't helping. 18xxx graphics score
> 
> I know power usage and gpu/memory clocks are not throttling at all during valley test. I only focused on valley and heaven just for that reason. I need a 600watt bios because 3dmark hits 500w easily pass 1.5v and 1500+gpu clock.
> 
> Does my 3dmark score look ok? To me 3dmark and firestrike scores look all ok but just heaven and valley seem low and since only 6700memory clock vs others with 7600mhz+ that's what I figured the difference was. Thanks for your help guys. IF I had different bios I could run some 3dmark at 1600mhz core and compare but I think sky has been busy.
> 
> Oh also im on 2600k/p67 with pcie 2.0 not 3.0. Wouldn't think that would matter in valley but not in 3dmark though


I thought you were on 600w bios. Yeah that might be the/a reason.









But overall great job!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well Valley / Unigine fans, this was posted / linked elsewhere @ OCN and is kind of neat...do want the demo, though apparently not going to be released as it is 60GB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet! Maybe they can compress it a bit more and start offering it on a 64GB usb flash drive(along with optional download ofc).


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here is my old 780 @ 1411Mhz /3650
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242
> 
> cpu looks good with the physics score but the gpu score should be higher i would think


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> OP, please update me.
> 
> neurotix --- FX-8350--- 5ghz --- 1x R9 290 Tri-X --- 1200/1500mhz --- 70.7 fps --- 2957 pts
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here's one in multi monitor too. Hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> neurotix --- FX-8350 --- 5ghz --- 1x R9 290 Tri-X --- 1200/1500mhz --- 34.4 fps --- 1439 pts
> 
> 
> 
> Cropped just to show the middle screen zoomed in, if anyone can't see the score.
> 
> Wow you traded your 670 FTWs in for a a 780?? I see sooo many people making this mistake, still raping 780 ti's with my score all dayy long-


Wow you traded you're 670 FTWs for a 780? I see a lot of people doing this but at a negative trade off?? My 670 FTW sli still smokes the 780ti results-


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I thought you were on 600w bios. Yeah that might be the/a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But overall great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Sweet! Maybe they can compress it a bit more and start offering it on a 64GB usb flash drive(along with optional download ofc).


agreed. great job either way









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Wow you traded you're 670 FTWs for a 780? I see a lot of people doing this but at a negative trade off?? My 670 FTW sli still smokes the 780ti results-


yeah 780 ti is beast and single card gameplay is much better than sli...... not that sli is that bad or anything but you can tell a difference, a lot smoother gameplay


----------



## Stay Puft

Unless you're playing games from 2005 SLI is smooth as butter and trading 670s for a 780 is a huge mistake


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Unless you're playing games from 2005 SLI is smooth as butter and trading 670s for a 780 is a huge mistake


hmmm obviously you havent used a 780TI ......... much better than 670 sli ... and i had some of the fastest 670's around


----------



## Koniakki

/Delete


----------



## abirli

abirli --- i7 3930k --- 4.8ghz ---- 1x Evga Titan --- 1450/1827 ---92.2FPS --- 3858 pts

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/00002_zpse0c963e2.png.html


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli --- i7 3930k --- 4.8ghz ---- 1x Evga Titan --- 1450/1827 ---92.2FPS --- 3858 pts
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/00002_zpse0c963e2.png.html


What voltage?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> What voltage?


1.43


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Unless you're playing games from 2005 SLI is smooth as butter and trading 670s for a 780 is a huge mistake


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hmmm obviously you havent used a 780TI ......... much better than 670 sli ... and i had the fastest 670's around


I would have to agree with chronic on this one... I sold my 670 FTW's for a 780 Classy Hydrocopper. Granted I did it because I am going to make a small form factor PC but I have more GPU utilization from the single 780 than from 670 SLi on the i7 socket 1366 platform. I noticed smoother gameplay with the single 780







. Not to mention even at 1080p surround the 780 is as good and smother. A big mistake? In our experience? That is a big negative


----------



## lilchronic

670 sli vs 780TI
Firestrike Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/714331/fs/1487102

Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1579322/fs/746280

3DMark 11
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7844183/3dm11/6929484

Valley


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



670FTW sli


780TI


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 670 sli vs 780TI
> Firestrike Extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/714331/fs/1487102
> 
> Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1579322/fs/746280
> 
> 3DMark 11
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7844183/3dm11/6929484
> 
> Valley
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 670FTW sli
> 
> 
> 780TI


Would have been nice to see the results with the exact same system.........


----------



## kpforce1

The CPU clocks are 300 Mhz faster on the SLi runs but i think you can get the idea. Yes SLi is faster on my system for benching, but for me it just didn't "feel" faster in real world gaming

Firestrike 670 SLi vs 780 Classy

Valley best with 670 SLi


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Valley best with 780 Classy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Would have been nice to see the results with the exact same system.........


yeah i no, but it's pretty much the same


----------



## szeged

just SLI some kingpins problem solved


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 670 sli vs 780TI
> Firestrike Extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/714331/fs/1487102
> 
> Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1579322/fs/746280
> 
> 3DMark 11
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7844183/3dm11/6929484
> 
> Valley
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 670FTW sli
> 
> 
> 780TI


You test the 670's with a 3570K then the 780 Ti with a 3770K and 1058 core 670's were fast?







More like Pathetic


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You test the 670's with a 3570K then the 780 Ti with a 3770K and 1058 core 670's were fast?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like Pathetic


Lol you are testing a single card vs a SLI


----------



## lilchronic

3570k, 3770k,4770k is really only going to change the physics score. gpu score will be similar.... and 3dmark was only reading regular clock not the actual boost clock my 670's both overclocked 1350Mhz+ one @1398Mhz


----------



## szeged

All this hostility. Calm yourselves and bench on!


----------



## Mydog

Just some single 780 TI Classified fun on water cooling, not cold enough outside to do real damage in the top.
Mydog --- 3960X @ 4.7 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified 1500 MHz/2036 MHz --- FPS: 96 --- SCORE: 4015


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mydog congrats on the 4K impressive


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41 -- 4770K @4.4GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classsy KPE @1380/1995MHz --90.8 / 3799


----------



## Mydog

Thanks [CyGnus]









A bit higher OC on CPU but on step down on core on the GPU got me .3 FPS and 16 point more








Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified 1493 MHz/2036 MHz --- FPS: 96.3 --- SCORE: 4031


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks [CyGnus]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit higher OC on CPU but on step down on core on the GPU got me .3 FPS and 16 point more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified 1493 MHz/2036 MHz --- FPS: 96.3 --- SCORE: 4031


...very nice !







- closing in on 100 ?!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - closing in on 100 ?!


Thanks









I need a lot colder weather here to push this GPU further, +2 C or 36F here ATM, I need -10C or 14F or less to get the GPU cold enough.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a lot colder weather here to push this GPU further, +2 C or 36F here ATM, I need -10C or 14F or less to get the GPU cold enough.


...know what you mean, +5 here ATM ...damn global warming, even winter in Norway or Canada isn't what it used to be, while other warmer climes see snow etc


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...know what you mean, +5 here ATM ...damn global warming, even winter in Norway or Canada isn't what it used to be, while other warmer climes see snow etc


So true









January had good OC'ing temps here but I had to work and travel a lot. Now I've got the time but forecast for February looks bad here in Norway, warm west wind and rain all of February









Maybe I need to hook the water-chiller to the GPU-loop and not the CPU-loop?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> So true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January had good OC'ing temps here but I had to work and travel a lot. Now I've got the time but forecast for February looks bad here in Norway, warm west wind and rain all of February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to hook the water-chiller to the GPU-loop and not the CPU-loop?


...in case that wasn't a hypothetical question







, yeah, might make sense. Fast CPU (and meme / IMC) is always important, but a bit less so w/ 1x or even 2x GPU...Your SB-E should be ok to 5.1 or so with a good w-c loop w/o chiller...or get the dog-sled team and go further North


----------



## lilchronic

67° F here in florida


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 67° c here in florida


...things heating up even more around here (we're just above Seattle > big party







)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...things heating up even more around here (we're just above Seattle > big party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


yeah hopefully we get another cold front down here so i can get some good bench runs in .... those seahawks they dominated


----------



## USFORCES

First run and I ran this with 64gb of ram at 1866MHz any higher and I'll have to take 32gb out.

USForces --- 4960x / 4.9GHz --- 780 SLI, 1450 / 3800 --- 141.4 FPS --- 5917


----------



## knersie69

Well guys here are some of my scores.

This was with my 780 Ti Classified

Knersie69 --- 3770k / 4.4GHz --- 780 Ti, 1450 / 4000 --- 90.2 FPS --- 3775



This was with my 780 Ti Classified Kingpin Edition

Knersie69 --- 3770k / 4.4GHz --- 780 Ti, 1450 / 7450 --- 88.4 FPS --- 3701



I'm still gonna work on the kingpin, tonight was just a little bit too hot.


----------



## provost

Are there any KPE ln2 runs posted yet for valley? Just trying to get an idea of how KPE compares on ln2/ sub zero relative to Ti classy.
Also, Mr. Tooshort and FTW 420 Titans are still on top without all the beefed up circuitry of Ti classy and KPE.
So, the "unofficial" volt unlocked Titan still outperforms the supposedly " officially unlocked" Ti Classy and KPE? I don't quite get that.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> coolhandluke41 -- 4770K @4.4GHz -- GTX 780 Classsy KPE @1380/1995MHz


can you please fix your data line, the GPU type is wrong, and the score/fps is missing
thx

otherwise all updated


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 67° F here in florida


-15 here


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> -15 here


it dont get cold enough here in florida to keep up with some of you guy's, guna have to start getting into some extreme cooling


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it dont get cold enough here in florida to keep up with some of you guy's, guna have to start getting into some extreme cooling


Lol


----------



## USFORCES

Second run

USForces --- 4960x / 4.9GHz --- 780 SLI, 1450 / 3800 --- 146.2 FPS --- 6116


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Second run
> 
> USForces --- 4960x / 4.9GHz --- 780 SLI, 1450 / 3800 --- 146.2 FPS --- 6116


nice run mate good score


----------



## USFORCES

Thanks, Considering it's only my second try I'd say it's ok, was hoping for a little higher.
I actually ran the last test at the same overclocks just a few hours later, I did shut it off and let it cool down between and then I almost screwed this one up when I hit BF3 and Photoshop at the same time trying to paste a screen shot, lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- 3970X @ 5.25 GHz -- 2x / QuadFire 7990 @ 1243 / 1665 -- *FPS: 170.0* -- *Score: 7113*

...updated cooling, tighter system RAM and a bit more VRAM speed


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Thanks, Considering it's only my second try I'd say it's ok, was hoping for a little higher.
> I actually ran the last test at the same overclocks just a few hours later, I did shut it off and let it cool down between and then I almost screwed this one up when I hit BF3 and Photoshop at the same time trying to paste a screen shot, lol


my valley is brock or something my TIs in SLI are only giving me a score of 140 FPS just like my 780s

I need too find out what's wrong with it


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 3970X @ 5.25 GHz -- 2x / QuadFire 7990 @ 1243 / 1665 -- *FPS: 170.0* -- *Score: 7113*
> 
> ...updated cooling, tighter system RAM and a bit more VRAM speed


Holy crap! Congrats, you beat the top overall score.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 3970X @ 5.25 GHz -- 2x / QuadFire 7990 @ 1243 / 1665 -- *FPS: 170.0* -- *Score: 7113*
> 
> ...updated cooling, tighter system RAM and a bit more VRAM speed


WOW
Great score








Looks like I need two more 780 TI Classified to compete with that.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Holy crap! Congrats, you beat the top overall score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> WOW
> Great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I need two more 780 TI Classified to compete with that.


Tx, I was kind of surprised myself to beat my old score...as you know , I'm building up the Frankenputer and this was a test run ...at 21 C ambient, the 3970X 'only' needed 1.495v for 5.25GHz on water , ...w/ 32GB of RAM

MyDog...I also run 4x 780 Ti Classies , but just too weird in Valley...with two cards I can get into the mid to high 150s, 3 cards lowish to mid-160s, but 4x cards is (currently at least) below 2 cards score, even at the same GPU / VRAM







...must be bottle-necking and/or the driver because my 4x 670s from 'back in the day' ran 4x just fine (mind you on a different board)....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx, I was kind of surprised myself to beat my old score...as you know , I'm building up the Frankenputer and this was a test run ...at 21 C ambient, the 3970X 'only' needed 1.495v for 5.25GHz on water , ...w/ 32GB of RAM
> 
> MyDog...I also run 4x 780 Ti Classies , but just too weird in Valley...with two cards I can get into the mid to high 150s, 3 cards lowish to mid-160s, but 4x cards is (currently at least) below 2 cards score, even at the same GPU / VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...must be bottle-necking and/or the driver because my 4x 670s from 'back in the day' ran 4x just fine (mind you on a different board)....


can you still run 4x 670's and see if you get worse usage with current drivers?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> can you still run 4x 670's and see if you get worse usage with current drivers?


...yes, in a few days/weekend though as the board w/ 670s currently only has 1 PSU / 850w now...need to re-wire per below (...please don't laugh, I know it's an ugly 3 mobo convention, not finished yet)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yes, in a few days/weekend though as the board w/ 670s currently only has 1 PSU / 850w now...need to re-wire per below (...please don't laugh, I know it's an ugly 3 mobo convenetion, not finished yet)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lolz

..... im waiting for a 4770k to get back from RMA before i put a loop together


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx, I was kind of surprised myself to beat my old score...as you know , I'm building up the Frankenputer and this was a test run ...at 21 C ambient, the 3970X 'only' needed 1.495v for 5.25GHz on water , ...w/ 32GB of RAM
> 
> MyDog...I also run 4x 780 Ti Classies , but just too weird in Valley...with two cards I can get into the mid to high 150s, 3 cards lowish to mid-160s, but 4x cards is (currently at least) below 2 cards score, even at the same GPU / VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...must be bottle-necking and/or the driver because my 4x 670s from 'back in the day' ran 4x just fine (mind you on a different board)....


I had the same problem with the regular 780 Classy in trifire, could hardly beat my score with two cards. Must be driver related as you said.


----------



## dblkk

Mine are up, not sure why its so low :"(
Not sure if good but here's my first try


----------



## tribolex

If you want it cold, move to Maroko/ Africa. There is snow today where it is not supossed to be. Global warming lol


----------



## Mydog

Back at the SLI runs again and with a little improvement from my previous high score of 152.5 FPS and 6380 points









Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1500 MHz/2007 MHz --- FPS: 157.6 --- SCORE: 6595




Not to shabby considering I wasn't using the water chiller or opening any windows for cool air.









Sorry Joa3d43 for bumping you out of the podium in the dual GPU list but you're still the king of the charts overall


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Back at the SLI runs again and with a little improvement from my previous high score of 152.5 FPS and 6380 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1500 MHz/2007 MHz --- FPS: 157.6 --- SCORE: 6595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to shabby considering I wasn't using the water chiller or opening any windows for cool air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Joa3d43 for bumping you out of the podium in the dual GPU list but you're still the king of the charts overall


...no probs and congrats







...my score was still 'air-cooled' then anyways..*.BUT:* ....I know MrTooShort (around 100 FPS / single Titan) got himself two at least one *KPEs* and his EK water block(s) just arrived... .better start up the water-chiller


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no probs and congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my score was still 'air-cooled' then anyways..*.BUT:* ....I know MrTooShort (around 100 FPS / single Titan) got himself *two KPEs*, and his EK water blocks just arrived... .better start up the water-chiller


I'm going to hook up the chiller to the GPU but not because of the KPE's, from what I've seen so far they don't perform so well in Vally with that Samsung memory. But hey that might change as the KPE's got me on core speed in most of the benches.

I can still squeeze out some more memory speed on these regular 780 TI Classy's with better temps.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm going to hook up the chiller to the GPU but not because of the KPE's, from what I've seen so far they don't perform so well in Vally with that Samsung memory. But hey that might change as the KPE's got me on core speed in most of the benches,


...and if you can get past 5.2 / 5.3 on CPU and really tighten up system memory /+ bump VRAM you still have some more headroom







...going to get (even more) interesting around here in any case


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and if you can get past 5.2 / 5.3 on CPU and really tighten up system memory /+ bump VRAM you still have some more headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...going to get (even more) interesting around here in any case


I can push the CPU to 5.2 and a tad running 125 strap but these Platinum memory won't budge over their stock freq of 2400 so I need to find me some better memory.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I can push the CPU to 5.2 and a tad running 125 strap but these Platinum memory won't budge over their stock freq of 2400 so I need to find me some better memory.


...but w/strap125 / 5250, system RAM drops to 2333 (or less likely goes optionally up to 2666) and you might get tighter primary timings w/2333 than 2400, no ?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Back at the SLI runs again and with a little improvement from my previous high score of 152.5 FPS and 6380 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1500 MHz/2007 MHz --- FPS: 157.6 --- SCORE: 6595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to shabby considering I wasn't using the water chiller or opening any windows for cool air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Joa3d43 for bumping you out of the podium in the dual GPU list but you're still the king of the charts overall


Nice score buddy









And nice score Joa3d43


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice score buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nice score Joa3d43


Tx


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Today's update

would like to hit 6000 so almost there.

Sold my old Corsair ram and got some G.skill

Dreamxtreme -- 4930K @ 4.8 GHz -- 2x GTX Titan's @ 1243 / 1665 -- *FPS: 142.3* -- *Score: 5953*


----------



## Nippa

Nippa --- 3770k / 4.6GHz --- 670 SLI, 1305 / 1838 --- 94 FPS --- 3932


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> Nippa --- 3770k / 4.6GHz --- 670 SLI, 1305 / 1838 --- 94 FPS --- 3932


sorry that is not a valid screenshot.

otherwise updated


----------



## Mydog

Just a small improvement









Joa3d43: 100 MHz more on the CPU gave me a few FPS and points more









Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.2 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1493 MHz/2014 MHz --- FPS: 159.5 --- SCORE: 6673


----------



## driftmaster97

driftmaster97 --- i5 [email protected] 4.4ghz ---- gtx 760 @ 1292/1890 ---- 49.2 2060


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just a small improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43: 100 MHz more on the CPU gave me a few FPS and points more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.2 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1493 MHz/2014 MHz --- FPS: 159.5 --- SCORE: 6673
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Takinato

Takinato --- 4770k @ 4.2ghz --- GTX 780 SC Reference --- Stock Bios 1071mhz (1228 Max Boost) / 1777mhz --- 76.2 FPS 3188 

Not bad considering my best Crossfire 7950 was 3202


----------



## tribolex

Where are all the Classy Ti KPE guys with EK waterblocks? I thought these guys getting close to 100fps but they didn't get close to 90's :-( Is the card not really as good? I saw Vega is selling his card also at EBay.


----------



## Face2Face

All she wrote for me.... anymore I feel I will need to go with a custom loop. The memory is horrible - Thank you Elpida! You guys are awesome









Face2Face --- i5 [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 780 Lightning @ 1529/1656 ---- FPS: 82.7 ----Score: 3462


----------



## tribolex

Tribolex --- i7 3770K / 4,7 GHz --- GTX680 ---1297MHz / 2002 MHz --- 57 FPS --- 2385 Score



So this is the end. There is no more room for me. I tried everything. Going up from 4,7 Ghz 1.35 Vcore - 5,1 Ghz 1.45 Vcore on my 3770K (no difference). I couldn´t puch my card any further than 1297Mhz on core. 8008 MHz Memory is max! Is there a possibility to go any further than 1.212Volt on Vcore on this card? I flashed this card. Outsidetemperature was 4°C or 38°F. My temperatur you see is on AIR!!! All my fans ran on 100% at this benchmark test. By the way I sell this card this weekend at EBay.


----------



## Doc1355

Hey guys!

Im trying to push my 770's for a better score..
How much TDP Limit do you think is safe for my EVGA Sc Acx 770's (on full cover waterblocks)?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> All she wrote for me.... anymore I feel I will need to go with a custom loop. The memory is horrible - Thank you Elpida! You guys are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face2Face --- i5 [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 780 Lightning @ 1529/1656 ---- FPS: 82.7 ----Score: 3462


That speed is with the reference Lightning cooler ???


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> All she wrote for me.... anymore I feel I will need to go with a custom loop. The memory is horrible - Thank you Elpida! You guys are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face2Face --- i5 [email protected] 4.8Ghz ---- *GTX 780 Lightning @ 1529/1656* ---- FPS: 82.7 ----Score: 3462


Holy crap! That core speed. Push that VRAM and you should see a very nice boost in score


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Holy crap! That core speed. Push that VRAM and you should see a very nice boost in score


Quote:
He can't with that Elpida memory. He is topped out unfortunately.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> He can't with that Elpida memory. He is topped out unfortunately.


I thought even with Elpida VRAM folks were still able to hit 1800 or so on in...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I thought even with *Elpida VRAM folks were still able to hit 1800* or so on in...


Very rare. Most Elpida tops out at 1700-1750. My old Classified had Elipda and topped out at 1750. My best Valley run with that card was like 80.6 FPS.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> That speed is with the reference Lightning cooler ???


Nope, this with the new NZXT Kraken G10 installed with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme. Like others said, with Elpida I have gotten as high as 1675Mhz on them , but it won't take when the core is pumped up. Damn shame, these cards have some robust power delivery.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Nope, this with the new NZXT Kraken G10 installed with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme. Like others said, with Elpida I have gotten as high as 1675Mhz on them , but it won't take when the core is pumped up. Damn shame, these cards have some robust power delivery.


Man, if I could get that core speed with my 1975 - 2000 Mhz VRAM frequency we would have a winner lol


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Man, if I could get that core speed with my 1975 - 2000 Mhz VRAM frequency we would have a winner lol


Yes, that would be killer









Maybe I can send it back to MSI and have them solder some Samsung GDDR5 on there for me


----------



## Mydog

Just a small improvement









Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified 1526 MHz/2036 MHz --- FPS: 97.5 --- SCORE: 4079


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just a small improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified 1526 MHz/2036 MHz --- FPS: 97.5 --- SCORE: 4079
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


..smokin' hot !!! (...though not in the literal GPU sense, I hope - 1526 MHz







)


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..smokin' hot !!! (...though not in the literal GPU sense, I hope - 1526 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I don't think so(hoping)









I'm at 1.4250 vcore with 400 PWM freq not sure if I dare to take the vcore all the way up to 1.5V with max PWM freq on water cooling









Idle stock temps seem to be alright


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I don't think so(hoping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1.4250 vcore with 400 PWM freq not sure if I dare to take the vcore all the way up to 1.5V with max PWM freq on water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle stock temps seem to be alright
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol, what are your VRM temps??? And, with that PWM and vCore, your probably pulling 1.55v if you measure with a DMM.


----------



## grifftech

I just got my system up and running and I have a GTX 780ti underwater and I must be doing something wrong as I am getting a score of 1550ish. That seems absurdly low for a 780ti at 1920 x 1080. I had my EVGA Precision X cranked, with power at 106% and both offsets were at like +500 and I was still running at 35c during the test. I must be doing something wrong


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> lol, what are your VRM temps??? And, with that PWM and vCore, your probably pulling 1.55v if you measure with a DMM.


Not measured VRM-temps or vcore but you're probably right about 1.55v

Edit!

Just measured with DMM and it was pulling 1,5117V


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not measured VRM-temps or vcore but you're probably right about 1.55v
> 
> Edit!
> 
> Just measured with DMM and it was pulling 1,5117V


Cool beans, good to know. I think that's lower than most others have measured.


----------



## Takinato

Takinato --- 4770k @ 4.2ghz --- GTX 780 SC Reference --- Stock Bios 1071mhz (1228 Max Boost) / 1777mhz --- 76.2 FPS 3188


----------



## grifftech

LOL, figured it out! The one tweak I skipped made ALL the difference!.. I was running benchmark without first hitting Enter through each scene


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Im trying to push my 770's for a better score..
> How much TDP Limit do you think is safe for my EVGA Sc Acx 770's (on full cover waterblocks)?


Anyone???


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Anyone???


Running a stock bios or custom bios?? if stock, push the power slider all the way up! custom bios, no clue.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Anyone???


More to the point whats your max core voltage as of now and can you do the AB 1.3v soft modd ? and whats your max power limit ?


----------



## knersie69

knersie69 --- 3770K @ 4.4 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified KPE 1489 MHz/ 1975MHz --- FPS: 90.5 --- SCORE: 3787


----------



## lilchronic

780TI k|ngp|n

my memory suck's


----------



## szeged

lol you never get lucky with your mem


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> knersie69 --- 3770K @ 4.4 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified KPE 1489 MHz/ 1975MHz --- FPS: 90.5 --- SCORE: 3787


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 780TI k|ngp|n
> 
> my memory suck's


At least you made it to 1502

Look at mine with better memory and just a 13mhz lower core clock. What bios are you running? What voltages were you reaching at that core clock?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> At least you made it to 1502
> 
> Look at mine with better memory and just a 13mhz lower core clock. What bios are you running? What voltages were you reaching at that core clock?


xoc bios and 1.48v DMM


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> xoc bios and 1.48v DMM


Is that the xoc bios rev 1 or rev 4? Thats a really low voltage for such a high clock. I almost reach 1.56v on DMM and I'm on the 3888KPTi bios.


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.833 -- 1x 780 Ti Classy 1499 / 4131 -- FPS: 94.5 Score: 3954

...took it to 1.36v (EVBot indicated)...as far as I will push it until I have a DMM


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.833 -- 1x 780 Ti Classy 1499 / 4131 -- FPS: 94.5 Score: 3954
> 
> ...took it to 1.36v (EVBot indicated)...as far as I will push it until I have a DMM


good decision









i would say actual would probably be around 1.45v max


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> good decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would say actual would probably be around 1.45v max


I think you're right...even w / o DMM, I think this should be the max on water - temps were low 30s, but still, w / o freezing, it's getting up there...going to try SLI and tri-SLI soon, w/ limit of 1.35v


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I think you're right...even w / o DMM, I think this should be the max on water - temps were low 30s, but still, w / o freezing, it's getting up there...going to try SLI and tri-SLI soon, w/ limit of 1.35v


Make sure you got a good PSU, or two!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Running a stock bios or custom bios?? if stock, push the power slider all the way up! custom bios, no clue.


Im running the stock BIOS on my cards,EVGA 770 SC ACX (watercooled).
The max. value of the Power Slider on the stock BIOS is 106%,i used Kepler Bios Tweaker and took the max. value up to 200%.

It still goes this high on 1.37v and the card throttles down








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> More to the point whats your max core voltage as of now and can you do the AB 1.3v soft modd ? and whats your max power limit ?


See above,i've already done the soft mod and i use Zawarudo's (May God rest his soul and soften the pain in his family hearts) tool for more voltage..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Cool beans, good to know. I think that's lower than most others have measured.


are both PCB switches enabled or disabled (+50mV with both on)


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 94.0 --- 3931 (1450/2005)


1.425V on the evbot = 1.55V (one pcb switch on, so +25mV), zero artifacts noted. With all the runs many early KPE owners did with either the tool or EVBot at 1.5V + 2 switches w/o a DMM , but on water ... (no names







), it's reasonable to say that there are several KPEs out there that have seen >1.6V and lived!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 94.0 --- 3931 (1450/2005)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.425V on the evbot = 1.55V (one pcb switch on, so +25mV), zero artifacts noted. With all the runs many early KPE owners did with either the tool or EVBot at 1.5V + 2 switches w/o a DMM , but on water ... (no names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it's reasonable to say that there are several KPEs out there that have *seen >1.6V and lived*!


... :>...but for how long' ? Is it like they say in my standard quote for this from 'Bladerunner'...the candle that burns twice as bright burns half as long' ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ... :>...but for how long' ? Is it like they say in my standard quote for this from 'Bladerunner'..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .the candle that burns twice as bright burns half as long
> 
> 
> ' ?


absolutely!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 94.0 --- 3931 (1450/2005)
> 
> 
> 1.425V on the evbot = 1.55V (one pcb switch on, so +25mV), zero artifacts noted. With all the runs many early KPE owners did with either the tool or EVBot at 1.5V + 2 switches w/o a DMM , but on water ... (no names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it's reasonable to say that there are several KPEs out there that have seen >1.6V and lived!


maybe even 1.7v. with both switches enabled and pwm at 600khz I get a .2v jump from what I set in evbot to what dmm measures. The pwm control really raises load voltages a lot.


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 -- i7 3970x @ 5.25GHz -- GTX 780 Ti Kingpin -- 1515 MHz / 4018 MHz -- FPS = 95.7 Score = 4003 @1080p


marc0053 -- i7 3970x @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 Ti Kingpin -- 1489 MHz / 3742 MHz -- FPS = 57.5 Score = 2407 @1440p


----------



## mxthunder

all udpated. let me know if i missed anything.

I added a new tab to the sheet where I may start tracking some more statistics


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 -- 4670k @ 4.2Ghz -- 1 x gtx 780 sc 1306 / 3754 Mhz -- FPS: 81.7 Score: 3417


----------



## bardacuda

bardacuda --- 1090T / 3.96 GHz --- Gigabyte R9 270, 1050 / 1500 --- 35.2 FPS --- 1472


----------



## standardhlozek

hi. can you explain me why i see in the end of valley benchmark processor speed 799 mhz on i7 4770k? My rig is not extreme machine but its not weak. My score is about 1500 on high settings and i think it too low, Gpu is little overclocked. CPU is untouch. Thanx alot

CPU: i7 4770k 3.5 GHz
MB: Maxinus VI Formula
GPU: r9 290 1050/1300. no stock ( prolimatech mk 26)
RAM: 2x 4gb 2133Mhz
PSU: corsair cs7580m
HDD: no ssd


----------



## standardhlozek

Hi. Can enybody explain me why valley read my CPU at 799MHz? Mi rig is weak according to results. I am not expert so sorry if this is normal. GPU i abit overclocked. CPU is untouched.
¨
CPU: i7 4770k 3,5GHz
GPU: R9 290 1050/1300. non stock (prolimatech mk26)
MB: Maximus VI formula
RAM: 2x 4Gb 2133 MHz
PSU. Corsair CS750M
No SSD
Windows 8.1 64 bit


----------



## szeged

try setting your pc power options to high performance instead of balanced, the cpu is probably down clocking to idle clocks right at the end of the run.


----------



## Rbby258

if your trying to compare to the scores here start by choosing the same setting of extreme HD


----------



## standardhlozek

thanks for reply power setting is set on performance mode in that asus AI SUITE or what is it Could it be something in bios setting? like fackory? Something like my ram shows only 1333 and i enable X.M.C in bios and now it run on 2133.


----------



## standardhlozek

Here is my Extreme HD. But I didnt wont to copmare. I want just an advice. Qustion was why Valley reads my CPU 799MHz. I solved it as you can see.


----------



## neurotix

There is something seriously wrong with your system if you are only getting 41 FPS with an R9 290.

My system does at least 20 more fps on stock clocks with an R9 290.

I seriously suggest looking into this, I don't think your processor is the problem. Your system is performing around 7870 levels with a card that's literally twice as powerful.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *standardhlozek*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Extreme HD. But I didnt wont to copmare. I want just an advice. Qustion was why Valley reads my CPU 799MHz. I solved it as you can see.


That's still NOT the extreme HD setting, change the setting from CUSTOM to EXTREME HD, the reason we are asking you to do that is to get a baseline to try and help diagnose what might be wrong with your system, your card should be able to pull 65-75FPS, and it's not, so WHY?


----------



## standardhlozek

This is from the valley basic edition. Im start up window there is set Extreme HD.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *standardhlozek*
> 
> 
> This is from the valley basic edition. Im start up window there is set Extreme HD.


Ok, now run valley if you set to Ex HD and post the finished screen shot.


----------



## WebTourist

WebTourist--- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti Classified --- 94.9 --- 3970 (1515/2150)


----------



## standardhlozek




----------



## szeged

34.6 fps with a 4770k and a 290

*WHAT*


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *standardhlozek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you fill out your sig rig so we can see the whole system specs? Something is def. not right here. What kind of PSU are you running?


----------



## standardhlozek

Here it is


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 34.6 fps with a 4770k and a 290
> 
> *WHAT*


That does look low, although also in win 8, that doesn't score quite as well as win 7 so hard to compare. I didn't think win 8 was that much less but I haven't used it for Valley outside of a test run & didn't save that result.


----------



## neurotix

With an FX-8350 at 4.7ghz and a R9 290 Tri-X at stock (1000/1300mhz) this is my score:



With my CPU at 5ghz and my card overclocked I get literally double your score.

Something is seriously wrong with this guys system.


----------



## adventus

User: Adventus ---CPU: i7 [email protected] 3.5 GHz (stock) ---- GPU: EVGA 780 Ti SuperClock (ACX cooler) ; Core / Memory: stock (whatever those values are, just got the card, not sure myself) ---- AVG. FPS: 115 ---- Score: 4837


----------



## standardhlozek

I try to switch gpu bios from uber back idle ( right order ) to get some other result. I turn on rig and run Valley. I got 51 fps avr. and of course i didnt save it. Then run Valley again it was same like before. Means 35 to 39 FPS.

Also i try Heaven.....



The results where also poor i suggest. But what i notice when run Valley then was that FPS are jumping from 30 to 60 and back sequence by sequence.

I really dont know what is the problem. Is hardware or sofware. I dont know how to solved or fing the origin of this.

Thanx for any ideas


----------



## knersie69

knersie69--- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti Classified KPE --- 91.6 --- 3834 (1502/3875)


----------



## standardhlozek

And here were are.

Immediately after restarting system i run Valley and got this....



I quit benchmark and start again and i got this....



***?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adventus*
> 
> User: Adventus ---CPU: i7 [email protected] 3.5 GHz (stock) ---- GPU: EVGA 780 Ti SuperClock (ACX cooler) ; Core / Memory: stock (whatever those values are, just got the card, not sure myself) ---- AVG. FPS: 115 ---- Score: 4837


Great, now run it on Extreme HD preset.


----------



## standardhlozek

sorry. this...
( secong run )


----------



## brazilianloser

brazilianloser --- i7 3770K / 4.6GHz ---ASUS R9 290, 1100/1300 (x2)--- 111.5 --- 4664



No tweaks... tweaked run coming up


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> brazilianloser --- i7 3770K / 4.6GHz ---ASUS R9 290, 1100/1300 --- 111.5 --- 4664
> 
> 
> 
> No tweaks... tweaked run coming up


there are two GPU's there correct?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> there are two GPU's there correct?


Yes. Sorry forgot that detail. Two 290 on water.


----------



## adventus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Great, now run it on Extreme HD preset.


Extreme HD Preset on the Benchmark tool? Will do!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *standardhlozek*
> 
> sorry. this...
> ( secong run )


hlozek, why does your screen shot say "custom" for the preset? If you want to directly compare your numbers you'd need to run the "Extreme HD" preset. When the benchmark is over press "F12" and you should get a screenshot that looks like everyone else's (with the "results" window being a small square window against the background of the benchmark which will continue to repeat the scenes)


----------



## tribolex

Tribolex--- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti Classified --- 73,2 --- 3061 (1150/1750) STOCK!!!!!

This Card is brandnew and stock!!! Now the game on air begins. How far I could push it  This is for the guys like me that they now where is the beginning. Last place for me with GTX780ti


----------



## tribolex

Tribolex--- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti Classified --- 45,7 --- 1910 (1150/1750) STOCK!!!!!

This Card is brandnew and stock!!! Now the game on air begins. How far I could push it  This is for the guys like me that they now where is the beginning.


----------



## standardhlozek

Here hes my results. Extreme HD. I wanted an advice why it is so poor but a got " why you dont run it in Extreme HD ? ". My previous version of valley was set on Extreme HD parameters but displays Custom. ( Thats why I post a picture of Start up menu that you can see I am not faking )

Anyway here we are after reinstalling system



I also install 13.2 9.5 beta driver

My r9 290 is non stock cooled and here are same records during benchmark.



I notice that each next run the fps going lower about 0.1 - 0.2. Means I strarted at 56.2 a the sixth run was 55.1.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *standardhlozek*
> 
> Here hes my results. Extreme HD. I wanted an advice why it is so poor but a got " why you dont run it in Extreme HD ? ". My previous version of valley was set on Extreme HD parameters but displays Custom. ( Thats why I post a picture of Start up menu that you can see I am not faking )
> 
> Anyway here we are after reinstalling system
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also install 13.2 9.5 beta driver
> 
> My r9 290 is non stock cooled and here are same records during benchmark.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that each next run the fps going lower about 0.1 - 0.2. Means I strarted at 56.2 a the sixth run was 55.1.


Did you follow the instructions in the OP for optimizing your system before running the benchmark? Your result just posted is still 10-20fps slower than the other folks who have 290's, is your CPU overclocked or your GPU?

It could be an unstable OC, or possibly thermal throttling on the GPU.


----------



## standardhlozek

Nothing overclocked. Both CPU and GPU on stock


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *standardhlozek*
> 
> Nothing overclocked. Both CPU and GPU on stock


Ok, and you did do the optimizing tweaks listed in the first post, yes?

Edit: just realized its 3am here, I gotta get to bed, lol.


----------



## standardhlozek

GPU temperature doesnt exceed 65 on 100% load. May be that is the problem. My be the card needs its damn 90. I realy dont know. bios switch is set uber.


----------



## Rbby258

someone else only scored 65fps with stock cpu 1150/1400 gpu so 56fps looks about right


----------



## standardhlozek

I set performance instead or balanced in bios. nothing chanched


----------



## devilhead

here is my stock 290x

and 100 programs in background


----------



## standardhlozek

Nice. I got 290 on stock.


----------



## standardhlozek

so seems 55 fps is alright if i have 290.


----------



## [CyGnus]

standardhlozek if it is stock i would say yes, i have almost that with my 280x overclocked


----------



## standardhlozek

little better with 14.1. beta driver. But temp is now on 70 instead of 60 before.


----------



## knersie69

knersie69--- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti Classified KPE --- 91.6 --- 3834 (1502/3875)


----------



## Joa3d43

update please

Mydog @ I @ 97.5









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 MHz -- 1x 780 Ti Classy @ 1512 / 8202 effect. -- FPS: 97.5 SCORE: 4080


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.9ghz - 780Ti KPE - 1555Mhz / 7804 effective - score 4062 - FPS 97.1


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> update please
> 
> Mydog @ I @ 97.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 MHz -- 1x 780 Ti Classy @ 1512 / 8202 effect. -- FPS: 97.5 SCORE: 4080
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh no!
Same FPS but you got me beaten by *1-one point*









Great run and clocks on you Classy there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.9ghz - 780Ti KPE - 1555Mhz / 7804 effective - score 4062 - FPS 97.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice








Need a little more mem speed


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Oh no!
> Same FPS but you got me beaten by *1-one point*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great run and clocks on you Classy there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ...


tx- let's just call that one point rounding error ...I might have a bit more mem speed left (some other time), but what I am real happy with is the 1.362 GPU voltage (EVBot nominal)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.9ghz - 780Ti KPE - 1555Mhz / 7804 effective - score 4062 - FPS 97.1


And you wanted to sell this card for a split second...


















Nice scores Joa3d43 and lilchronic!


----------



## criminal

Great scores guys! The Ti's finally representing!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Can't wait to get my 780Ti ACX back from EVGA and update my score I have from my 670!


----------



## standardhlozek

Have you guys enabled Vsync when benchmarking?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *standardhlozek*
> 
> Have you guys enabled Vsync when benchmarking?


Vsync off and Extreme HD preset in order the results to be comparable.


----------



## tribolex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> tx- let's just call that one point rounding error ...I might have a bit more mem speed left (some other time), but what I am real happy with is the 1.362 GPU voltage (EVBot nominal)


What was the mem voltage and frequence. I took my classy on 1.3 volt on the gpu on air. Reached 95C, 100% Fan and 85FPS. So to get 10 FPS more I need watercooling and a cold night right? What is BF4 gamestable clock?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> What was the mem voltage and frequence. I took my classy on 1.3 volt on the gpu on air. Reached 95C, 100% Fan and 85FPS. So to get 10 FPS more I need watercooling and a cold night right? What is BF4 gamestable clock?


VRAM voltage was 1.65v, frequency is half of what is shown in the screenie, which in turn is half of 'effective', so base frequency was 2051 ...sorry, don't play BF (it's either 'thou shalt not kill' and/or 'I don't like to get killed'







) ...


----------



## mxthunder

all updated


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Oh no!
> Same FPS but you got me beaten by *1-one point*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great run and clocks on you Classy there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a little more mem speed


yes i do ... but thats all this card has








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> And you wanted to sell this card for a split second...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice scores Joa3d43 and lilchronic!


lol yeah i did







it's the memory that pisses me i want 8000 effective with the tight timming bios


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes i do ... but thats all this card has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol yeah i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the memory that pisses me i want 8000 effective with the tight timming bios


8500 with ultra tight timings please


----------



## brazilianloser

Update:
brazilianloser --- i7 3770K / 4.6GHz ---ASUS R9 290, 1150/1400 (x2)--- 120.3 --- 5033


----------



## marc0053

update
marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.25GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1515MHz / 4018MHz - FPS=96.4 - score = 4033


----------



## melodystyle2003

update:
melodystyle2003 -- 4670k @ 4.2Ghz -- 1 x gtx 780 sc 1333 / 3700 Mhz -- FPS: 82.5 Score: 3452


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Ninodukez 4930k @ 4.6ghz 2x Evga SC 780 Ti(XSPC GPU blocks) 1280/7800 FPS 132.2 SCORE 5530


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Ninodukez 4930k @ 4.6ghz 2x Evga SC 780 Ti(XSPC GPU blocks) 1280/7800 FPS 132.2 SCORE 5530


sorry, that is not a valid screenshot, please read the OP for submission rules

thanks


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> update
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.25GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1515MHz / 4018MHz - FPS=96.4 - score = 4033


Nice run !







...and first place for indicated CPU and DRAM clocks







...at 1.6v for the CPU, how are you cooling that thing ? Ontario winter ?


----------



## alancsalt

Does cpuz bugging out indicate an unstable cpu clock?

Or Windows 8.1?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Nice run !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and first place for indicated CPU and DRAM clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...at 1.6v for the CPU, how are you cooling that thing ? Ontario winter ?


Thanks Joa3d43








I had the case next to a window last night at -10C outside.
I may try again tonight as it is supposed to get around -20C


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks Joa3d43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the case next to a window last night at -10C outside.
> I may try again tonight as it is supposed to get around -20C


Ontario winter, I remember it well (brrrr) ...I 'fled' to the West Coast







...mind you getting much colder here now, too ...into the 'minus' mid-next week


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Ninodukez --- 4930k / 4.6ghz ---780 TI, 1290/ 7800 --- FPS 133.4 --- Score 5582


anything missing?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Does cpuz bugging out indicate an unstable cpu clock?
> 
> Or Windows 8.1?


Cpu-z does just bug out sometimes, I haven't used win 8 based OS enough to see if it happens more or less.
That one is pretty crazy, I've never had a trillion Mhz bug!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks Joa3d43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the case next to a window last night at -10C outside.
> I may try again tonight as it is supposed to get around -20C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Ontario winter, I remember it well (brrrr) ...I 'fled' to the West Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...mind you getting much colder here now, too ...into the 'minus' mid-next week


thats not fair







......... it's 17c right now lowest temps we get around here.... 0c maybe -3c


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats not fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......... it's 17c right now lowest temps we get around here.... 0c maybe -3c


You should make a holiday and come over for a few days. Bring your pc and a good winter jacket


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> You should make a holiday and come over for a few days. Bring your pc and a good winter jacket


im not sure i have clothing capable of withstanding those temps....... or if they even sell it down here


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im not sure i have clothing capable of withstanding those temps....... or if they even sell it down here


...they sell everything you need up here... I just picked up a pair of Kodiak boots good for -50 C, and the corresponding socks. Problem is driving with those things, especially with a very large size - keep on hitting all the pedals at the same time









... @marc0053 - are you anywhere near some good ice-fishing where you are in Ontario ?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...they sell everything you need up here... I just picked up a pair of Kodiak boots good for -50 C, and the corresponding socks. Problem is driving with those things, especially with a very large size - keep on hitting all the pedals at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... @marc0053 - are you anywhere near some good ice-fishing where you are in Ontario ?


Yes, we are surrounded by lakes and there's tons of ice fishing here.
Maybe I should hook up my pc on a generator inside a ice fishing cabin while catching bass and northern pike








Sorry to for the off-topic


----------



## VSG

I am not sure if this question has been addressed already but why are multiple submissions from the same person/setup in the list?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am not sure if this question has been addressed already but why are multiple submissions from the same person/setup in the list?


YUP, should be one submission per person. Atleast in per category. We have 3 members with three submissions in the top 21 in single gpus. Doesn't make it fair for the up and comers to get into the high part of the chart.


----------



## mxthunder

There is only 1 submission per setup per person. There should be no duplicates for the same CPU + GPU for the same person. The only reason there would be another entry is if the # of GPU's changed, or CPU type changed, etc.


----------



## lilchronic

lol i got 6 different submissions

3570k + GTX 670
3570k + GTX 670's sli
3570k + GTX 780
3570k + GTX 780TI classified
3770k + GTX 780TI classified
4770k + GTX 780TI k|ngp|n


----------



## mxthunder

yep there are many people with a ton lol.









everyone was b!tching about only having 1 setup per person so I changed it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol i got 6 different submissions
> 
> 3570k + GTX 670
> 3570k + GTX 670's sli
> 3570k + GTX 780
> 3570k + GTX 780TI classified
> 3770k + GTX 780TI classified
> 4770k + GTX 780TI k|ngp|n


IMO, you should have two submissions in the chart. The 670 sli one and the single Kingpin one.

One submission per category, single, dual card, triple card ect.


----------



## lilchronic

i like the chart how it is so we can look back at old scores...... but i wouldent mind if my 3570k/3770k run with the regular 780 ti classy were removed









..............i worked hard to get that ref 780 to 90FPS


----------



## mxthunder

I think of the chart not only as a scorecard, but also a database of information for how certain setups "should" perform. Its a nice level playing ground for multiple generations of cards and CPU's to compete in.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> IMO, you should have two submissions in the chart. The 670 sli one and the single Kingpin one.
> 
> One submission per category, single, dual card, triple card ect.


This is what I would like to see as well: 1 submission per category. Otherwise one would never see newer mid range cards for a long time.


----------



## tribolex

Tribolex --- 3770k / 4.7ghz ---780 TI Classy, 1384/ 8000 (effective) --- FPS 87.8 --- Score 3673
1080p


Tribolex --- 3770k / 4.7ghz ---780 TI Classy, 1384/ 8000 (effective) --- FPS 54.5 --- Score 2281
1440p


It is aircooling. Ambienttemperatur in the room was 23°C, Cardtemperatur 95°C thermalthrottling. NVVDD 1.35Volt, FBVDD 1.65Volt, PEXVDD 1.050Volt, PWM Freq. 400kHz, ASIC Quality 72,1.
Now I´m not the last anymore. I need watercoolingparts or I need a fresh breeze outside. But outside in the eveing is also 20°C in New Mexico.


----------



## error-id10t

Someone tell me why Valley hates me? By all rights I should be getting a fair amount higher score.

error-id10t --- 4770K / 4.5GHz ---780 TI Classy, 1411 / 3950 --- FPS 84.2 --- Score 3524 --- 1080p


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Someone tell me why Valley hates me? By all rights I should be getting a fair amount higher score.
> 
> error-id10t --- 4770K / 4.5GHz ---780 TI Classy, 1411 / 3950 --- FPS 84.2 --- Score 3524 --- 1080p


[email protected] 4.6ghz 780TI kingpin 1411 / 3954
should be around this did you do the tweaks?


----------



## error-id10t

hmm, weird. Double checked and I had missed Step 9 (cycle through) but I did it this time around... no change. Basically the same score; 84.3.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> hmm, weird. Double checked and I had missed Step 9 (cycle through) but I did it this time around... no change. Basically the same score; 84.3.


are you making sure there arent a lot of programs open while running? steam/origin/uplay can eat 1-2 fps easily.

I shut down everything except basic functions to keep the computer on before i do a run.


----------



## wcmktb

GTX 680 FTW 4GB @ 1290MHz core clock/3704 memory clock
i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## Asus11

just a small tip to all these guys who hate to hear their cards scream when exiting valley in the credits, before you close the program enable v sync and it will stop the nonsense


----------



## VSG

lol I have heard that scream so many times this past week. I still don't trust V-sync enough to keep it on during the run though.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol I have heard that scream so many times this past week. I still don't trust V-sync enough to keep it on during the run though.


noooo you only enable it after you done your run, then exit & you won't hear any of the crazy noise like your gpus crying at you lol


----------



## lilchronic

or press escape right when that screen pops up


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> or press escape right when that screen pops up


or this







just tried this worked but fingers got to be ready fast!


----------



## VSG

That seems like a much easier solution, I will try it out. Thanks!


----------



## wcmktb

Updated


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This is what I would like to see as well: 1 submission per category. Otherwise one would never see newer mid range cards for a long time.


I thought it was strange that I was the first 270 (with or without the X) but I think it would be even worse if there was a '1 submission per category' limit. If you can only submit 1 score and you happen to upgrade to a better card, I would imagine most people would want their better card posted and their mid range card score deleted.

I like the way it is now, because like mxthunder says, it is not just a scorecard but a database. I am glad there is a large range of 7870 scores because it gives me an idea where I am at, and how far I can go (if I can get the voltage locking and core freq maximums taken care of







). However I don't think you need multiple submissions with the same GPU but a different CPU.

If you have a score with a 780 and a 3770K, and another with the same 780 but a 4770K is that really necessary? Unless there were a situation where the performance difference between CPUs were great enough that there could have been significant bottlenecking, like going from an Athlon X2 to a 4770K, I think the mutliple submissions where only the CPU has changed could be left out. The point of Valley is to benchmark GPUs after all, not CPUs. If this were a PCMark thread that would be different.

The same goes for multiple scores with the same GPU that's slightly different make. Example if you have a score with a 780 FTW and a 780 Classified, maybe you have to choose which submission to be posted. But if you have submissions with a 780 Classy, a Titan, and a 780 ti Classy, you can have all 3 posted because each one is a different GPU.

My 2¢...but like I say I like the way it is now...but if submissions were to be more limited, I don't think it should be any more than this.


----------



## coelacanth

coelacanth --- i7 4770K / 4.5GHz --- GTX 780 Classified SLI --- 1,202MHz / 6,400MHz effective --- Score 5288 --- FPS 126.4



Still a lot left in the tank. With SLI on air temps are going to be the limiting factor I think.


----------



## mxthunder

all updated


----------



## marc0053

updated my score:
marc0053 - i7 @ 5.3GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1515MHz / 4018MHz - FPS = 97.7 - score = 4087


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> all updated


I got charted as having GTX 780*Ti* SLI.

I've got normal Classified non-Ti 780s.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I got charted as having GTX 780*Ti* SLI.
> 
> I've got normal Classified non-Ti 780s.


sorry, Ill catch that on the next update


----------



## mxthunder

small improvement to my score

mxthunder - i7 3770k 5.0GHz - GTX 780Ti - 1370MHz / 1935MHz - FPS = 86.9 - score = 3636



it literally snowed inside my computer while i was out side benching


----------



## szeged

Nice mx









that a reference card?


----------



## VSG

What was that in the case?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What was that in the case?


I'll answer you geggeg, it's snow flakes or cocaine!

Probably snow though as MX said in his post.


----------



## yknot

Got a Kingpin score............

yknot........3960X 5.4 (Phase Change).......EVGA Kingpin 1546 / 2000......FPS 96.5......Score 4039



I here a lot about "Window" mode for checking settings. Do I need to purchase the full edition to resize said window on the desktop.....I can only have a full screen "window" atm?

Also, apart from the Nv panel modifications to the display and the PCIe3.0 hack (for my RIVE), is there any other legal modifications?........I've tried deleting explorer.exe before the run and had a go at raising the priority of Valley (the card throttled immediately I did this!)......I realise that "shove more volts in" is the obvious one but I've gone up to 1.58v on the DMM using my EVbot.

Am I better off with a 4770 setup at 5.0 GHZ?

Please, any help appreciated. I'm sure I'm missing something.............hopefully, it's not a better card.


----------



## ahnafakeef

How come I cannot see the charts in the OP?


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How come I cannot see the charts in the OP?


You have to log in to your google account


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> You have to log in to your google account


I'm never logged in to a google account and I can see them. It takes a few seconds to load though and doesn't fit in the frame, so I just right-click > This frame > Open frame in new tab. (Firefox)


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I'm never logged in to a google account and I can see them. It takes a few seconds to load though and doesn't fit in the frame, so I just right-click > This frame > Open frame in new tab. (Firefox)


Okey, I was told this a few months ago when i asked the same thing, and it worked for me to log in with my Google account


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> You have to log in to your google account


I am logged in, the charts still aren't showing up.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I am logged in, the charts still aren't showing up.


Does this depend on which desktop provider you are using (Explorer, Firefox, Chrome)? I've never had a problem with Explorer.exe

Maybe the OP list is dependent on a Microsoft desktop?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Does this depend on which desktop provider you are using (Explorer, Firefox, Chrome)? I've never had a problem with Explorer.exe
> 
> Maybe the OP list is dependent on a Microsoft desktop?


I'm using Chrome and have been using it for quite a while now. I've never had this problem. Any ideas on what the issue might be?


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm using Chrome and have been using it for quite a while now. I've never had this problem. Any ideas on what the issue might be?


I can only think that the list is made under a Microsoft spread sheet and needs Microsoft Excel compatibility tied to Explorer.

I'm sure the experts will have a proper idea..........before I start digging a hole for myself


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I can only think that the list is made under a Microsoft spread sheet and needs Microsoft Excel compatibility tied to Explorer.
> 
> I'm sure the experts will have a proper idea..........before I start digging a hole for myself


I don't have Excel installed. Could that be a reason?


----------



## alancsalt

AFAIK google spreadsheet is not tied to any Microsoft program.

Just log out of Google and sign back in. Happens to me frequently and can be annoying.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> AFAIK google spreadsheet is not tied to any Microsoft program.
> 
> Just log out of Google and sign back in. Happens to me frequently and can be annoying.


It worked. Thanks a lot!









Why are there so few R9 GPUs on the chart? I thought they were similar in performance to GK110 GPUs.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a Kingpin score............
> 
> yknot........3960X 5.4 (Phase Change).......EVGA Kingpin 1546 / 2000......FPS 96.5......Score 4039
> 
> 
> 
> I here a lot about "Window" mode for checking settings. Do I need to purchase the full edition to resize said window on the desktop.....I can only have a full screen "window" atm?
> 
> Also, apart from the Nv panel modifications to the display and the PCIe3.0 hack (for my RIVE), is there any other legal modifications?........I've tried deleting explorer.exe before the run and had a go at raising the priority of Valley (the card throttled immediately I did this!)......I realise that "shove more volts in" is the obvious one but I've gone up to 1.58v on the DMM using my EVbot.
> 
> Am I better off with a 4770 setup at 5.0 GHZ?
> 
> Please, any help appreciated. I'm sure I'm missing something.............hopefully, it's not a better card.


...per OP, 'windowed mode' results really shouldn't be included in the first place, only 'Extreme HD' / full screen preset. Also, not 100% sure but I don't think there is even a version of Valley you can purchase (other than for developers etc)

.96.5 FPS / single card is awfully fast to begin with, wouldn't say you are 'missing something'...my two best scores (quad and single) were done with a 3970X @ 5.25 and a 4960X @ 4.833 respectively...and on single cards, processor / speed matters just a bit less (I can match or even exceed my single card numbers with a 3770K / DDR3 2800)...other factors which can play a limited role are mobo, bios settings, RAM etc etc...but again, 96.5 FPS is not indicative of a 'problem' IMO


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> It worked. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so few R9 GPUs on the chart? I thought they were similar in performance to GK110 GPUs.


Valley seems to hate the Hawaii cards, they do well in everything else but not Valley for some reason, so not a lot of r9 scores being posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...per OP, 'windowed mode' results really shouldn't be included in the first place, only 'Extreme HD' / full screen preset. Also, not 100% sure but I don't think there is even a version of Valley you can purchase (other than for developers etc)
> 
> .96.5 FPS / single card is awfully fast to begin with, wouldn't say you are 'missing something'...my two best scores (quad and single) were done with a 3970X @ 5.25 and a 4960X @ 4.833 respectively...and on single cards, processor / speed matters just a bit less (I can match or even exceed my single card numbers with a 3770K / DDR3 2800)...other factors which can play a limited role are mobo, bios settings, RAM etc etc...but again, 96.5 FPS is not indicative of a 'problem' IMO


Agreed, the extreme HD preset is called for in the OP & it should be so.
Window mode is fine for monitoring a run, but then there should be a run with the proper preset for the final score. It could do better without the background monitoring apps running as well.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Valley seems to hate the Hawaii cards, they do well in everything else but not Valley for some reason, so not a lot of r9 scores being posted.
> Agreed, the extreme HD preset is called for in the OP & it should be so.
> Window mode is fine for monitoring a run, but then there should be a run with the proper preset for the final score. It could do better without the background monitoring apps running as well.


Killing background tasks and monitoring stuff probably helps marginally. I was thinking that some other good tweaks would be to turn off EIST and C-States (for Intel CPUs) and set Windows to "Performance Mode" so the CPU core clocks and volts don't clock down between scenes.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Each Gtx 780ti Classified Is with Samsung memory or is a lottary?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Each Gtx 780ti Classified Is with Samsung memory or is a lottary?


Samsung or Hynix. Only the Kingpin is guaranteed Samsung.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm using Chrome and have been using it for quite a while now. I've never had this problem. Any ideas on what the issue might be?


the new version of chrome sucks. that could be part of it


----------



## VSG

I have not had any issues with Chrome though, and no issues with Safari/Firefox and IE 11 either.


----------



## bardacuda

*Update*

Modded the BIOS and flashed it. Wasn't able to change voltage at all (I assume it's lacking the required physical circuitry) but I was able to increase the maximums for the core and memory sliders. I didn't bother trying to increase memory anyway though...but I got another 105 MHz out of the core. yay!









bardacuda --- 1090T / 3.96 GHz --- Gigabyte R9 270, 1155 / 1500 --- 37.4 FPS --- 1565


----------



## Stay Puft

I'm still waiting for someone to design and implement a program that will allow you to change the timings of the memory chips on video cards


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm still waiting for someone to design and implement a program that will allow you to change the timings of the memory chips on video cards


...was done years ago - i.e. 'ATI tool' had that, and I hear others too...but with modern GPUs, things have become a lot more complicated and dependent on each other, I reckon. ...anyways, I fondly recall using the memory timing sheet in ATI tool on my 9800 SE AGP card - at least until I crashed 10 sec later


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...per OP, 'windowed mode' results really shouldn't be included in the first place, only 'Extreme HD' / full screen preset. Also, not 100% sure but I don't think there is even a version of Valley you can purchase (other than for developers etc)
> 
> .96.5 FPS / single card is awfully fast to begin with, wouldn't say you are 'missing something'...my two best scores (quad and single) were done with a 3970X @ 5.25 and a 4960X @ 4.833 respectively...and on single cards, processor / speed matters just a bit less (I can match or even exceed my single card numbers with a 3770K / DDR3 2800)...other factors which can play a limited role are mobo, bios settings, RAM etc etc...but again, 96.5 FPS is not indicative of a 'problem' IMO


Many thanx for all the replies.

I would not try to post a windowed score but I see many peeps with a windowed Valley run to check their settings, after which they go to full screen to do a run but, for the life of me, I cannot reduce the window size down from a full screen window. Sorry if I've missed a setting or keystroke...........If somebody could put me right.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Many thanx for all the replies.
> 
> I would not try to post a windowed score but I see many peeps with a windowed Valley run to check their settings, after which they go to full screen to do a run but, for the life of me, I cannot reduce the window size down from a full screen window. Sorry if I've missed a setting or keystroke...........If somebody could put me right.


...once you go off 'Extreme HD' and use ultra settings and such, have you unchecked the little check-mark in the box for 'full screen' ?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Valley seems to hate the Hawaii cards, they do well in everything else but not Valley for some reason, so not a lot of r9 scores being posted.


I see. This is one thread that I always consult when trying to understand the performance of a card. I'm more comfortable with it since this is one bench that I actually pursued to get a good score in. Seems like Valley won't cut it anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> the new version of chrome sucks. that could be part of it


How so? I haven't noticed any difference yet.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...once you go off 'Extreme HD' and use ultra settings and such, have you unchecked the little check-mark in the box for 'full screen' ?


Yes, I did that but I'm can't reduce the window size..............., but I seem to be stuck at a window that is bordered around the edge of the screen and if I use the mouse to highlight it to reduce the size the small menu shows a "full screen select" only.

sorry if it's a numpty question


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## standardhlozek

Have anybody some issues with new 14.1. Driver on 290? Seems tome the performance is lower. I instaled back 12.11. 9.5. And now everything is alright.


----------



## coelacanth

coelacanth --- i7 4770K / 4.5GHz --- GTX 780 Classified SLI --- 1,306MHz / 7,011MHz effective --- Score 5617 --- FPS 134.2


This wasn't a clean run. I was getting artifacts in a lot of the scenes. 1.25v core on air on both cards with Classy Voltage Tuner. skyn3t rev.3 VBIOS.

My goal was to break into the top 10 amongst SLI GTX 780s and I made it, though like I said, not a clean run. Still not too shabby considering the company on OCN.


----------



## tribolex

Hey @mxthunder I know its a lot of work but is there a possibility to link the sitepost of every scoreupdate? Sometimes I want to see what guys in front of me use for settings to reach the score in valley. Or could you write down behind the score in your google sheet what they use on there gpu (vcore,vrm, clocks or of they use air/water.). Last time you asked us what we could do to change somethings.


----------



## bardacuda

*Update*

Just got an ASUS 270 for a dedicated mining card and did some benching. The cooler is definitely inferior to the Gigabyte, but it over-volts and under-volts with a modded BIOS (unlike the Gigabyte). Also clocks much better too.

bardacuda --- 1090T / 3.96 GHz --- ASUS R9 270, 1220 / 1550 --- 38.1 FPS --- 1596



Sadly there will be no crossfire benching due to my nForce board


----------



## Tugz

Figure i post up my results.

Single Monitor 1920x1080
Tugz --- i7 3930K / 4.5GHz --- XFX R9 280x Crossfire --- 1,175MHz / 1650Mhz--- Score 3884 --- FPS 92.8


5760x1080
Tugz --- i7 3930K / 4.5GHz --- XFX R9 280x Crossfire --- 1,175MHz / 1650Mhz--- Score 1554 --- FPS 37.1


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> Hey @mxthunder I know its a lot of work but is there a possibility to link the sitepost of every scoreupdate? Sometimes I want to see what guys in front of me use for settings to reach the score in valley. Or could you write down behind the score in your google sheet what they use on there gpu (vcore,vrm, clocks or of they use air/water.). Last time you asked us what we could do to change somethings.


I will consider putting a link to each score in another column. it would be handy to reference certain scores down the road.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 4930K @ 4.8ghz - GTX TITAN SLI, 1375mhz, 7000mhz mem, - 144.0 - 6024

Please update my score.


----------



## hish34

hish34--I7-3770K/4.5ghz --1 x MSI GTX 780Ti GAMING 3G --1240/7700 --81.7 FPS - 3420


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Figure i post up my results.
> 
> Single Monitor 1920x1080
> Tugz --- i7 3930K / 4.5GHz --- XFX R9 280x Crossfire --- 1,175MHz / 1650Mhz--- Score 3884 --- FPS 92.8
> 
> 
> 5760x1080
> Tugz --- i7 3930K / 4.5GHz --- XFX R9 280x Crossfire --- 1,175MHz / 1650Mhz--- Score 1554 --- FPS 37.1


I posted your multi monitor, but you are at a disadvantage because the OP calls for 4xaa and you ran it at 8x.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hish34*
> 
> hish34--I7-3770K/4.5ghz --1 x MSI GTX 780Ti GAMING 3G --1240/7700 --81.7 FPS - 3420


sorry that is an invalid screenshot.

otherwise all updated, including sorted by GPU type


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I posted your multi monitor, but you are at a disadvantage because the OP calls for 4xaa and you ran it at 8x.
> sorry that is an invalid screenshot.
> 
> otherwise all updated, including sorted by GPU type


Thanks for letting me know.

heres the updated score

5760x1080
Tugz --- i7 3930K / 4.5GHz --- XFX R9 280x Crossfire --- 1,175MHz / 1650Mhz--- Score 1898 --- FPS 45.4


----------



## Tugz

Updated scores, Did what the first page said to get a few more fps and here are the results.

Single Monitor 1920x1080
Tugz --- i7 3930K / 4.5GHz --- XFX R9 280x Crossfire --- 1,175MHz / 1650Mhz--- Score 4036 --- FPS 96.5


5760x1080
Tugz --- i7 3930K / 4.5GHz --- XFX R9 280x Crossfire --- 1,175MHz / 1650Mhz--- Score 2048 --- FPS 48.9


----------



## FarmerJo

What's best for valley tighter ram timings or higher clocks?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> What's best for valley tighter ram timings or higher clocks?


Tight timings AND higher clocks!!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> What's best for valley tighter ram timings or higher clocks?


I noticed zero difference in either tighter or higher speed ram in a single card score. I find valley prefers the actual gpu core and memory speed instead of cpu and ram speed.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I noticed zero difference in either tighter or higher speed ram in a single card score. I find valley prefers the actual gpu core and memory speed instead of cpu and ram speed.


...tight timings and fast RAM MHz is certainly 'not a negative', but as marc0053's qualifier hints at, with a single GPU (or even SLI to some extent) it is less important... but when you run more than 2 GPUs when system bottle-necking starts to become an issue (ie 3 or 4 GPUs) then all your system performance settings start to affect the score


----------



## FarmerJo

ok thanks for all the help







so close to getting back into the top ten but i just cant quite seem to get there


----------



## Koniakki

Lost 2 spots for few points and can't brake 88FPS!!









Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1333/1868Mhz --- 87.8 --- 3671


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Lost 2 spots for few points and can't brake 88FPS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1333/1868Mhz --- 87.8 --- 3671


Man I went out and bought a 3770k, and ran valley at 5ghz, and like over 1350/1950mhz on my gpu and i still cant break 87. what is your system memory running at?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Lost 2 spots for few points and can't brake 88FPS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1333/1868Mhz --- 87.8 --- 3671


Am i the only one that think that this score should be a little bit lower ?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Man I went out and bought a 3770k, and ran valley at 5ghz, and like over 1350/1950mhz on my gpu and i still cant break 87. what is your system memory running at?


Its at 2400Mhz 11-12-11-24 1T with signicantly lower secondaries timings. I have posted the timings in the OC Ram thread.

But my system is optimized heavily. NV Settings and system optimizations/registry/proccess running etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Am i the only one that think that this score should be a little bit lower ?


Probably not, but I want it to be higher! Just be happy for me man.









Also read my reply to mxthunder above. Benching is more than just setting the clocks for the gpu.


----------



## hish34

Single Monitor 1920x1080
hish34--I7-3770K / 4.6ghz --1 x MSI GTX 780Ti GAMING 3G --1250/7700-- FPS-82.6 Score 3456


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Am i the only one that think that this score should be a little bit lower ?


Just wait till @strong island 1 posts his run from his kingpin on ln2. I'm guessing he will break 105fps for single card!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Lost 2 spots for few points and can't brake 88FPS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1333/1868Mhz --- 87.8 --- 3671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i the only one that think that this score should be a little bit lower ?
Click to expand...

That's exactly where that score should be. My 780 classy under water scored 3661 with 87.5fps.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## FarmerJo

Farmerjo --- 2600k @ 5.3GHz --- GTX Titan @ 1474/1915MHz --- 94.1 --- 3938


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Farmerjo --- 2600k @ 5.3GHz --- GTX Titan @ 1474/1915MHz --- 94.1 --- 3938


nice titan you have there! what volts are you at? i bet given the right temps it could catch mrtooshort


----------



## FarmerJo

volts are about 1.5 using the tool. doesnt seem like i can go any higher on the core even at 1.6







might need to get it a little cooler to go higher!


----------



## FarmerJo

also doing a reinstall of windows would prob. help me more my windows is pretty full so maybe ill do that soon see if i can get back into the top ten!


----------



## szeged

take that sucker outside then







or get a ln2 pot lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Farmerjo --- 2600k @ 5.3GHz --- GTX Titan @ 1474/1915MHz --- 94.1 --- 3938


That's a nice score man!

pci-E 2.0 too!

Good thing about Valley is that it doesn't stress the VRMs like how 3dmark and 11 would. My Titan died during a 3dmark Fire Strike run. It was on it's last legs I think. I found a solder ball by a VRM and I think that's what shorted the VRM out.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's a nice score man!
> 
> pci-E 2.0 too!
> 
> Good thing about Valley is that it doesn't stress the VRMs like how 3dmark and 11 would. My Titan died during a 3dmark Fire Strike run. It was on it's last legs I think. I found a solder ball by a VRM and I think that's what shorted the VRM out.


maybe thats why I can run 900+ on mem on valley stable, haven't tried anything else but think will skip firestrike from your experience









also how did u know it was on its last legs?


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's a nice score man!
> 
> pci-E 2.0 too!
> 
> Good thing about Valley is that it doesn't stress the VRMs like how 3dmark and 11 would. My Titan died during a 3dmark Fire Strike run. It was on it's last legs I think. I found a solder ball by a VRM and I think that's what shorted the VRM out.


how much do you think pcie 3.0 would help? looking at a 3770k and need something to make me want to get it!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> maybe thats why I can run 900+ on mem on valley stable, haven't tried anything else but think will skip firestrike from your experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how did u know it was on its last legs?


I was surprised that it went as the voltage wasn't as high as previous tries and the tower and card was well cooled too. Not sure if VRM degrade or weaken over time and abuse. It was on my mind every night I went to bench 1.45v+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> how much do you think pcie 3.0 would help? looking at a 3770k and need something to make me want to get it!


With pci-E 3.0, you might get 95FPS with the same clocks. I wouldn't upgrade just for that though. You have a nice cpu as it looks!


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I was surprised that it went as the voltage wasn't as high as previous tries and the tower and card was well cooled too. Not sure if VRM degrade or weaken over time and abuse. It was on my mind every night I went to bench 1.45v+
> With pci-E 3.0, you might get 95FPS with the same clocks. I wouldn't upgrade just for that though. You have a nice cpu as it looks!


my cpu isnt at good as it looks... this run i did a quick overclock to get it to 5.3 had to go up to 1.6 volts


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> my cpu isnt at good as it looks... this run i did a quick overclock to get it to 5.3 had to go up to 1.6 volts


Well here in Edmonton, that's a good clock and voltage on a 2600k for benching!









Maybe your standards are higher?


----------



## FarmerJo

im not even stable at 5.0 with 1.5 volts isnt that pretty bad?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> im not even stable at 5.0 with 1.5 volts isnt that pretty bad?


Not really bad. But not great. Atleast you can up to 5.3Ghz for benches where it counts, at least for me, that's where it counts.

You probably have a nice voltage for 4.8Ghz though.


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not really bad. But not great. Atleast you can up to 5.3Ghz for benches where it counts, at least for me, that's where it counts.
> 
> You probably have a nice voltage for 4.8Ghz though.


yea that is true. 2600k not really strong enough tho for really high scores on firestrike and anything really other than valley. nope anything past 4.5 needs pretty close to 1.5


----------



## Jack Mac

I'm surprised you guys are able to OC GK110 so well, I'm struggling with my new 780 and it's not as easy to do as my 290 was where you just plug in the speed and volts you want.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'm surprised you guys are able to OC GK110 so well, I'm struggling with my new 780 and it's not as easy to do as my 290 was where you just plug in the speed and volts you want.


which 780 did you get?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'm surprised you guys are able to OC GK110 so well, I'm struggling with my new 780 and it's not as easy to do as my 290 was where you just plug in the speed and volts you want.


OC so well as in what clocks we can reach (because that's just the silicone lottery) or literally overclocking as in using afterburner, LLC mod etc. and BIOS's to remove throttling?


----------



## nikoli707

extreme hd
nikoli707 --- i5-2500k @ 4.7ghz ---- 780 ; 1350 / 1650 ---- 80,0 ---- 3349


----------



## strong island 1

Finally after months of trying I broke 100fps. i feel bad taking over the top spot by so little but this was not easy at 7250memory.

strong island 1 --- 4930k / 4.8ghz --- 780 TI K|NGP|N, 1802/ 7250 --- 100.9 --- Score - 4220


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally after months of trying I broke 100fps. i feel bad taking over the top spot by so little but this was not easy at 7250memory.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k / 4.8ghz --- 780 TI K|NGP|N, 1802/ 7250 --- 100.9 --- Score - 4220


nice !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I know what you mean strong. I had my card loading at 15'C and the ram got really bugging with the Classy tool. My pcb on my mobo and pch was @-16'C or so. So my Kingpin's pcb was cold too.

All this was down outside in the Cold weather. I used antifreeze in my loop like marc did. Worked fantastic!









Damn vram getting buggy!









Nice that you broke 100FPS though, I do know it was tough!


----------



## szeged

Anyone mind switching places? If I took my rig outside I'd be getting like 75f ambients


----------



## VSG

Better than the 85F here lol


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally after months of trying I broke 100fps. i feel bad taking over the top spot by so little but this was not easy at 7250memory.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k / 4.8ghz --- 780 TI K|NGP|N, 1802/ 7250 --- 100.9 --- Score - 4220


Nice score.


----------



## sWaY20

Update to my previous run that was on air. this is under water finally. I think i can squeeze more out and maybe break 3800, have to be another night. This is a 1.43v, and also loaded up W7 on a spare ssd, Windows 8.1 was just scoring lower.

sway20 --- i7 3770k / 4.5ghz --- 780 classy @1520mhz / 3794mhz --- 3771 --- 90.1 FPS


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally after months of trying I broke 100fps. i feel bad taking over the top spot by so little but this was not easy at 7250memory.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k / 4.8ghz --- 780 TI K|NGP|N, 1802/ 7250 --- 100.9 --- Score - 4220


142Mhz more on the core and 350 less on the memory for 0.1FPS, Valley is insanely dependant on memory clock more so than I ever thought considering FTW's Titan is 142 less on the core but 350 more on the memory.

Congratulations though great score and the second person to break 100FPS and finally a 780Ti at the top (right when the Titan Black gets released.)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally after months of trying I broke 100fps. i feel bad taking over the top spot by so little but this was not easy at 7250memory.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k / 4.8ghz --- 780 TI K|NGP|N, 1802/ 7250 --- 100.9 --- Score - 4220


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally after months of trying I broke 100fps. i feel bad taking over the top spot by so little but this was not easy at 7250memory.
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k / 4.8ghz --- 780 TI K|NGP|N, 1802/ 7250 --- 100.9 --- Score - 4220


Great score!! Grats on nailing the 100fps mark!!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Its at 2400Mhz 11-12-11-24 1T with signicantly lower secondaries timings. I have posted the timings in the OC Ram thread.
> 
> But *my system is optimized heavily. NV Settings and system optimizations/registry/proccess running etc.*
> Probably not, but I want it to be higher! Just be happy for me man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also read my reply to mxthunder above. Benching is more than just setting the clocks for the gpu.


I hope it is not too big a favor to ask, but could you please tell me what steps you have taken to optimize your system?

I would like it if I got a better score in Valley, and better performance in games too. Thank you very much!


----------



## mxthunder

updated. lots of nice scores!


----------



## strong island 1

thanks guys. ya valley is crazy. it just spits on core clock. I couldn't believe at 1800core I couldn't break 101fps. Under ln2 I lose almost all memory overclock. I think they need a new 2.0 version of valley that can take advantage of all the new cores on the ti and black cards. 3dmark really takes advantage of the additional cores. my 780 and 780 ti scores are very far apart in 3dmark.


----------



## bardacuda

Is it just Valley? I thought it was a problem with the Kepler architecture itself being starved for memory bandwidth. That is why when the 680, 670, and 660 came out they were very close in performance despite the difference in core count. You can see the same thing with the 780, Titan, and 780 Ti. The difference in performance of each card is only a fraction of the difference in core count. This points to a memory bottleneck. They really should have used a 512-bit bus on their top-end cards.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is it just Valley? I thought it was a problem with the Kepler architecture itself being starved for memory bandwidth. That is why when the 680, 670, and 660 came out they were very close in performance despite the difference in core count. You can see the same thing with the 780, Titan, and 780 Ti. The difference in performance of each card is only a fraction of the difference in core count. This points to a memory bottleneck. They really should have used a 512-bit bus on their top-end cards.


There was no point for nVidia to run a larger pipe, even with the neutered memory bandwidth, they usually beat the AMD cards. Competition breeds updates. And if they don't "need" to go big, they won't.


----------



## strong island 1

well in 3dmark I see big gains when raising core clock and in valley it just isn't the same. High core clocks dont scale as well in valley compared to other benches. This is just a very unscientific observation.


----------



## bardacuda

@Jimhans1 Very true...I guess replace "They really should have" with "It would have been nice of them to have" lol

@strongisland Yeah I'm definitely no expert and don't/haven't owned a Kepler card personally. That is just what I believe based off my own unscientific observation. What about FPS in games (ones that don't have CPU bottleneck issues like Skyrim)? Do they respond more to core or memory clocks?


----------



## nikoli707

with a 780ti, would an amd fx 83xx affect a valley score up or down compared to a 2500k at say a modest overclock?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> with a 780ti, would an amd fx 83xx affect a valley score up or down compared to a 2500k at say a modest overclock?


Down a bit depending on the overclock obviously. A great card won't make up for a not-so great CPU architecture and memory controller.


----------



## WhiplashPC

My new updated score


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiplashPC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new updated score


Check out the OP (original post) for how to submit your score and screenshot.


----------



## philhalo66

GTX 580 1GHz core 1.15V stock cooler


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> GTX 580 1GHz core 1.15V stock cooler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're running at a disadvantage







. It's supposed to be 1920x1080p not 1200p. Set it to extreme HD settings, and don't forget to move your 3D settings slider to "performance" in the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You're running at a disadvantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's supposed to be 1920x1080p not 1200p. Set it to extreme HD settings, and don't forget to move your 3D settings slider to "performance" in the Nvidia control panel.


my Monitor doesn't support 1080P its 1200 only


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> my Monitor doesn't support 1080P its 1200 only


If you set it to run the benchmark at extreme HD, it will run it at 1080 and you will just have a black line at the top and bottom of your monitor, a 1200p monitor will support 1080p, I have them also, and it works.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If you set it to run the benchmark at extreme HD, it will run it at 1080 and you will just have a black line at the top and bottom of your monitor, a 1200p monitor will support 1080p, I have them also, and it works.


i tried that and it forced 1920x1200, the score probably isn't affected very much anyway.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If you set it to run the benchmark at extreme HD, it will run it at 1080 and you will just have a black line at the top and bottom of your monitor, a 1200p monitor will support 1080p, I have them also, and it works.
> 
> 
> 
> i tried that and it forced 1920x1200, the score probably isn't affected very much anyway.
Click to expand...

have you tried creating custom resolutions?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> have you tried creating custom resolutions?


yeah i have and for some reason heaven forces my native.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> have you tried creating custom resolutions?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i have and for some reason heaven forces my native.
Click to expand...

That's weird... You can try CRU, that's what i use to allow my 3D applications recognize my OC'ed refresh rates and unsupported aspect ratios. Create the custom resolution in your Nvidia control panel, then do the same in CRU using standard settings. That should do the trick

*LINK*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's weird... You can try CRU, that's what i use to allow my 3D applications recognize my OC'ed refresh rates and unsupported aspect ratios. Create the custom resolution in your Nvidia control panel, then do the same in CRU using standard settings. That should do the trick
> 
> *LINK*


Okay i tried that and it ran t 1080 but now the driver keeps crashing but if i run it at my native 1200P it's fine so i don't know maybe it isn't 100% stable after all.

EDIT: After dropping it to 990MHz it ran flawlessly at 1080P so idk what the deal is.


----------



## LostKauz

Lostkauz --- 4770k/4.5Ghz --- GTX ,780 Classified (x2) 1267Mhz/ 2304/ 1752Mhz --- 126.3 --- 5283


----------



## killa12222

1080p and 1440p benches on my dinosaur spec beast









killa12222 --- Core2Duo E8400 / 4ghz --- HD5870, 850 / 1600 / 1200 --- 24.5 --- 1025


killa12222 --- Core2Duo E8400 / 4ghz --- HD5870, 850 / 1600 / 1200 --- 8.7 --- 364


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killa12222*
> 
> 1080p and 1440p benches on my dinosaur spec beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killa12222 --- Core2Duo E8400 / 4ghz --- HD5870, 850 / 1600 / 1200 --- 24.5 --- 1025
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killa12222 --- Core2Duo E8400 / 4ghz --- HD5870, 850 / 1600 / 1200 --- 8.7 --- 364
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Overclocked E8400 and 5870? That is awesome!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's weird... You can try CRU, that's what i use to allow my 3D applications recognize my OC'ed refresh rates and unsupported aspect ratios. Create the custom resolution in your Nvidia control panel, then do the same in CRU using standard settings. That should do the trick
> 
> *LINK*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i tried that and it ran t 1080 but now the driver keeps crashing but if i run it at my native 1200P it's fine so i don't know maybe it isn't 100% stable after all.
> 
> EDIT: After dropping it to 990MHz it ran flawlessly at 1080P so idk what the deal is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

That screenshot still shows 1200p. That 580 is a good OC'er, I remember my 570 couldn't go past 920Mhz without crashing @ 1.175mv (or so).


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That screenshot still shows 1200p. That 580 is a good OC'er, I remember my 570 couldn't go past 920Mhz without crashing @ 1.175mv (or so).


Yeah i didnt notice lol it said it was running at 1080P though weird. Im surprised just how good it does considering its an OEM card maybe i got like an engineering sample or something.


----------



## Patje1989

780 SLI 1176/3405, i7 3770k 4.9Ghz. My cards need a lot of voltage though, anybody knows why that is? running at 1.288/1.294v now


----------



## Patje1989

this is on 1440p btw


----------



## sWaY20

Update to my update

sway20 --- i7 3770k / 4.8ghz --- 780 classy @1540mhz / 3794mhz --- 3822 --- 91.3 FPS


----------



## Razor 116

It'd be great if people would include the voltage required for their overclock.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> It'd be great if people would include the voltage required for their overclock.


mine required 1.15V on the core


----------



## killa12222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Overclocked E8400 and 5870? That is awesome!


Thanks! Though it's just the E8400 thats overclocked. My HD5870 is rather rubbish when it comes to overclocking


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> It'd be great if people would include the voltage required for their overclock.


Applied or measured?


----------



## mxthunder

is google drive down for anyone else? I haven't been able to get into it all week.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Applied or measured?


Applied through MSI afterburner


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killa12222*
> 
> Thanks! Though it's just the E8400 thats overclocked. My HD5870 is rather rubbish when it comes to overclocking


I think you should be able to get 900/1300 on that thing!


----------



## strong island 1

my voltage was 1.55 load voltage measured.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Applied through MSI afterburner


Don't use AB on the Classy cards only the Classified Controller thingy








1.4250V applied and 1.5250V measured on core for 1515 MHz


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> is google drive down for anyone else? I haven't been able to get into it all week.


The table is loading for me and my drive is accessible, I was having issues a couple days ago though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Applied or measured?


Both would be great if you have the capability.

@mxthunder Could this be required from now on, no need to add it to the table but just in the post?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Don't use AB on the Classy cards only the Classified Controller thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4250V applied and 1.5250V measured on core for 1515 MHz


what do you mean classy?


----------



## VSG

The EVGA Classified cards


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The EVGA Classified cards


Ohh that's what i thought, not sure why he thinks i have a classified card mine is just a generic engineering sample


----------



## sWaY20

Mine was ran at 1.46v

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> The table is loading for me and my drive is accessible, I was having issues a couple days ago though.
> Both would be great if you have the capability.
> 
> @mxthunder Could this be required from now on, no need to add it to the table but just in the post?


I dont think it would be fair to add that as a requirement, because not everyone posting their scores knows what voltage the card is running, or may not even be overclocking.
Its really irrelevant anyways because all cards respond to voltage differently. It would be a nice point of reference for those who are on the same cards doing extreme OCing, but still it comes down to cooling, etc as well.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I dont think it would be fair to add that as a requirement, because not everyone posting their scores knows what voltage the card is running, or may not even be overclocking.
> Its really irrelevant anyways because all cards respond to voltage differently. It would be a nice point of reference for those who are on the same cards doing extreme OCing, but still it comes down to cooling, etc as well.


^that - and in addition, w/ some cards such as Classified TIs, displayed voltage (ie PrecX) not always matches Classy tool or EVBot voltage which itself is low compared to 'real voltage' per DMM etc...so my PrecX may say 1.212v when in reality it might be over 1.4v (I hope not, but you get the point)


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I dont think it would be fair to add that as a requirement, because not everyone posting their scores knows what voltage the card is running, or may not even be overclocking.
> Its really irrelevant anyways because all cards respond to voltage differently. It would be a nice point of reference for those who are on the same cards doing extreme OCing, but still it comes down to cooling, etc as well.


OK np, I know that all cards respond differently to voltages and didn't want it to be a requirement to be included in the table just for people who can read their voltages be it with Afterburner or any other method.


----------



## Chronic1

Chronic1 - i7 3770k 4.95GHz - GTX 780Ti ref. Nvidia - 1435MHz / 1850MHz - FPS = 91.3 - score = 3819

1.212v limit











Who wants to buy my card?


----------



## szeged

Best reference 780ti I've seen lol. Time to hard mod that bad boy and come over for some sub zero funsies.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Chronic1 - i7 3770k 4.95GHz - GTX 780Ti ref. Nvidia - 1435MHz / 1850MHz - FPS = 91.3 - score = 3819
> 
> 1.212v limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to buy my card?


Great score but don't base your clocks by what Valley shows, especially with a boost enabled BIOS. What did GPU-z or Precision-X/MSI Afterburner say?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Great score but don't base your clocks by what Valley shows, especially with a boost enabled BIOS. What did GPU-z or Precision-X/MSI Afterburner say?


He's using non boost bios, he has a god mode card that's being shut off by volt limits lol.


----------



## VSG

Ya, his card seems to be just as good on core as my KPEs if not better. I got 1400+ core at 1.212v as well. That card definitely merits a zombification


----------



## Chronic1

What type of degree in college would teach you how to zombify a graphics card?


----------



## VSG

Not sure but my PhD in Chem Engg sure has not helped!


----------



## alancsalt

Electrical Engineering?


----------



## ahnafakeef

You guys are getting 1400+ even with a limit of 1.212v? That's it! No more reference cards for me!

But the coolers would be a problem. It would dump all the heat into my case, which already lacks proper ventilation. I don't have to worry about that with the reference design.


----------



## VSG

To be fair, I got some darn good cores on my cards. I think only lilchronic has a similar KPE from what I have seen.


----------



## lilchronic

i need 1.35v + to get 1437Mhz my brothers ref 780TI is quite golden 1.212v for 1437mhz is crazy .... i havent seen any chip that that good not even KPE's


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> To be fair, I got some darn good cores on my cards. I think only lilchronic has a similar KPE from what I have seen.


But I'm guessing 1350+ on the core at 1.212v is quite common? Even that would be pretty amazing, considering the fact that it would perform like a 1400+ Titan. I need 1.225v with LLC disabled to stabilize 1202MHz, which in comparison to your cards seem really bad.

But then again, I've been enjoying this performance since last April (bought it in March though). So I can't really complain, especially with an A1 revision card.


----------



## VSG

Oh yeah I confused your brother's card for your KPE.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

All KPEs are binned to 1.21v 1300Mhz didn't ya know?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> All KPEs are binned to 1.21v 1300Mhz didn't ya know?


Right, but at what temperature was the binning done?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> All KPEs are binned to 1.21v 1300Mhz didn't ya know?


Are you _trying_ to make me feel worse?


----------



## Jack Mac

Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.4GHz --- GTX 780, 1228MHz Core / 3504 Memory --- AVG. FPS: 75.7 --- Score: 3166


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.4GHz --- GTX 780, 1228MHz Core / 3504 Memory --- AVG. FPS: 75.7 --- Score: 3166


no more 290?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no more 290?


Sold it because my family was complaining about noise, and I actually profited by selling it. I'm a bit disappointed with this though, since my 290 got 72.1FPS in Valley and my 780 only gets 75. Is 1.212V the limit of reference cards? I want to push more voltage.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> _*Sold it because my family was complaining about noise,*_ and I actually profited by selling it. I'm a bit disappointed with this though, since my 290 got 72.1FPS in Valley and my 780 only gets 75. Is 1.212V the limit of reference cards? I want to push more voltage.


sorry i had to lol at that one









Reference card is NOT limited to 1.212v for the 780. Use skyn3t bios and zawardo overvoltage tool with msi afterburner and you're good to go. Which cooler do you have on it? the nvidia reference cooler? be careful with the voltage if so. Dont want to fry that new 780.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sorry i had to lol at that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference card is NOT limited to 1.212v for the 780. Use skyn3t bios and zawardo overvoltage tool with msi afterburner and you're good to go. Which cooler do you have on it? the nvidia reference cooler? be careful with the voltage if so. Dont want to fry that new 780.


I'm on a skynet bios atm using EVGA Precision, and yeah it's an nvidia reference card. How high do you think I can push voltage wise?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'm on a skynet bios atm using EVGA Precision, and yeah it's an nvidia reference card. How high do you think I can push voltage wise?


what are your ambient temps like? back near august or september i think it was, we had a couple cards fry around the 1.3v range with the LLC hack on, not sure if it was just his ambients were stupid high and he had no airflow or what.

It could have also been that the card had a defect from the start. I wouldnt go past 1.3 on the reference cooler if the card is inside a case with mediocre airflow, insane airflow and low ambients and id push the card hard.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what are your ambient temps like? back near august or september i think it was, we had a couple cards fry around the 1.3v range with the LLC hack on, not sure if it was just his ambients were stupid high and he had no airflow or what.
> 
> It could have also been that the card had a defect from the start. I wouldnt go past 1.3 on the reference cooler if the card is inside a case with mediocre airflow, insane airflow and low ambients and id push the card hard.


Ambients are anywhere from 22-26C with 22 being the best case and 26 being the worst case scenarios. I think I'm good with airflow inside my FT02 and I bench with the fan at 100% because there's no way of knowing what VRM temperatures are like, but they should be good with the blower cooler, as they were excellent on my reference 290.


----------



## mxthunder

updated. sorry for the delay. I think they blocked google drive at work.
ill have to find a way around that.


----------



## doctakedooty

DOCtakeDOOTY - 4930K @ 4.7 Ghz -Tri Sli 780 Ti ref 1346/7852 - AVG FPS 133.6 - Score 5589 -2560x1440 not sure if I had the settings right I am pretty sure I did if not I will fix it.


----------



## WebTourist

WebTourist --- i7 3770K / @5.0 --- GTX 780ti classified, 1500/8300 --- 96.1 FPS --- 4021


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> WebTourist --- i7 3770K / @5.0 --- GTX 780ti classified, 1500/8300 --- 96.1 FPS --- 4021


Great run


----------



## bigsnyder

bigsnyder --- i5 4670k @4.3Ghz --- GTX 780, 1140/8000 --- 75.4 --- 3155


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- i7 3770k @5.2Ghz --- GTX 780Ti, 1385/3890 --- 88.2 --- 3691


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE Sli @ 1437/3981 -- 153.3/6414


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE Sli @ 1437/3981 -- 153.3/6414


Awesome score








Have you tried to overclock your cards separately instead of synced? It's a lot more work but i was able to increase my overall score with 2 titans that way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Awesome score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to overclock your cards separately instead of synced? It's a lot more work but i was able to increase my overall score with 2 titans that way.


Thx bud. no I haven't... only had this together for a few days, and not much time on the throttle.








I should be able to do better synched, but unsynched is certainly worth a shot. Seems like Sli benching is rare these days.


----------



## SDhydro

SDhydro --- 2600k @ 5.4ghz --- Gtx 780 Ti KPE @ 1725/3703mhz-- 98.7fps----4128


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> SDhydro --- 2600k @ 5.4ghz --- Gtx 780 Ti KPE @ 1725/3703mhz-- 98.7fps----4128
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you using the tweaks in the OP?


----------



## SDhydro

Yes Ive done most of them. WIndows isn't very optimized this is my 24/7 ssd windows install. I had one run over 100 fps but Im having problems saving screen shot in valley. Most of the time when I hit print screen and alt escape out and open paint to paste the picture is just all black, Some times it takes multiple times trying wehich results in a crash most of the time.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yes Ive done most of them. WIndows isn't very optimized this is my 24/7 ssd windows install. I had one run over 100 fps but Im having problems saving screen shot in valley. Most of the time when I hit print screen and alt escape out and open paint to paste the picture is just all black, Some times it takes multiple times trying wehich results in a crash most of the time.


I don't know if this is what you are using already but use F12 after you are done running a benchmark, or you could just do it to try it out first before you start up your benching (just to make sure it works fine). It normally saves it at

Desktop-(User)Yungbenny911-Valley-Screenshots.


----------



## brazilianloser

Update:

Brazilianloser --- i7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz --- Asus 290 (x2), 1200 / 1300 --- 122.1 --- 5108



Observation: In order to get anything more out of my cards it seems like I would have to upgrade my power supply. Had Trixx at 131mV and 50 Power limit to get this... anything over that would cause the PC to shut down completely, making me turn off the power supply manually and waiting a few before being able to turn the PC back on... Oh well guess its time to start looking for a new Power Supply. Any recommendations on something modular and small in size since anything like an AX1200 wont fit on my current setup???


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Brazilianloser --- i7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz --- Asus 290 (x2), 1200 / 1300 --- 122.1 --- 5108
> 
> 
> 
> Observation: In order to get anything more out of my cards it seems like I would have to upgrade my power supply. Had Trixx at 131mV and 50 Power limit to get this... anything over that would cause the PC to shut down completely, making me turn off the power supply manually and waiting a few before being able to turn the PC back on... Oh well guess its time to start looking for a new Power Supply. Any recommendations on something modular and small in size since anything like an AX1200 wont fit on my current setup???


What wattage are you running now?? If you have room for a 180mm long PSU, I can wholeheartedly recommend the Silverstone Stride Gold Evolution series PSU's. I have 2 of the 1200w units, a 1000w and an 850w, and they've all been workhorse reliable and never given me a single problem.

Edit: Silverstone has also released the Strider Gold-S series that are short length (150mm) fully modular, I have one of them in an S3 build I'm doing ATM!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I don't know if this is what you are using already but use F12 after you are done running a benchmark, or you could just do it to try it out first before you start up your benching (just to make sure it works fine). It normally saves it at
> 
> Desktop-(User)Yungbenny911-Valley-Screenshots.


Nice Ill have to check and see if that 100fps screenshot was saved in the folder. Im pretty sure I tried f12 so maybe its in the valley folder. Previously Ive was using the print screen key and paste into paint. I hope I have it still but rig is all torn apart right now. I believe It was 100.1fps


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What wattage are you running now?? If you have room for a 180mm long PSU, I can wholeheartedly recommend the Silverstone Stride Gold Evolution series PSU's. I have 2 of the 1200w units, a 1000w and an 850w, and they've all been workhorse reliable and never given me a single problem.
> 
> Edit: Silverstone has also released the Strider Gold-S series that are short length (150mm) fully modular, I have one of them in an S3 build I'm doing ATM!


I have a Corsair Ax860 (non 860i) which is 160mm long... that seems to be the max length I can have on my current setup due to a radiator at the bottom of my case. Could possibly have a 180mm but i would lose my drain port :/


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I have a Corsair Ax860 (non 860i) which is 160mm long... that seems to be the max length I can have on my current setup due to a radiator at the bottom of my case. Could possibly have a 180mm but i would lose my drain port :/


Too bad there isn't another area for a drain port, you would be able to get a 1200w Evo Gold to fit then, it's 180mm.


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

I think I have a problem with my 780 TI (SLI).
It's not performing as it should.
For example, with 1315/1911 (in single mode), I "only" get 81 FPS in Valley "extreme hd preset".
This is with 4930K @4500 and a Rampage IV Black Edition. (W7 64bits / latest nvidia drivers)

I see several persons here getting >88 FPS with same clocks as me.
Same thing with 3Dmark 11 & 13.

I got 79.5 with my previous 780 classified @1330.

Thx


----------



## phallacy

Hey guys this is my valley score running with 3 290x that are watercooled. Still working on optimizing my cards so hopefully I can gain a few hundred points over time.

Phallacy 4770k @ 4.4 Trifire 290x 1215/1500 1100/1350 1250/1550 144.6 FPS Score: 6049 ExtremeHD Win8.1


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I think I have a problem with my 780 TI (SLI).
> It's not performing as it should.
> For example, with 1315/1911 (in single mode), I "only" get 81 FPS in Valley "extreme hd preset".
> This is with 4930K @4500 and a Rampage IV Black Edition. (W7 64bits / latest nvidia drivers)
> 
> I see several persons here getting >88 FPS with same clocks as me.
> Same thing with 3Dmark 11 & 13.
> 
> I got 79.5 with my previous 780 classified @1330.
> 
> Thx


sounds like one card running but make sure your pcie lane switch are in the on position on the board. Secind make sure in nvidia control panel you have enabled sli and finally try a new sli connector.

My clocks roughly same as yours gives me around 145 fps in valley with 2 way sli


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I think I have a problem with my 780 TI (SLI).
> It's not performing as it should.
> For example, with 1315/1911 (in single mode), I "only" get 81 FPS in Valley "extreme hd preset".
> This is with 4930K @4500 and a Rampage IV Black Edition. (W7 64bits / latest nvidia drivers)
> 
> I see several persons here getting >88 FPS with same clocks as me.
> Same thing with 3Dmark 11 & 13.
> 
> I got 79.5 with my previous 780 classified @1330.
> 
> Thx


Have you done the driver tweaks in the OP? Got stuff running in the background? Keep in mind, many of the people in this thread are running stripped down dedicated benchmarking OS's, registry mods, super fast system memory, etc.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> sounds like one card running but make sure your pcie lane switch are in the on position on the board. Secind make sure in nvidia control panel you have enabled sli and finally try a new sli connector.


Thank you for the answer but it's not a problem with SLI, I can run the 2 cards with no problem.
The problem is that SLI is not performing well as well with one card only.
The 80 FPS in Valley are with one card running @1315-1911.
Same thing on several other benches as 3DM11 & Firestrike = get 25535 in SLI, far lower than average.
Example of someone running 780 TI SLI @1254 = 27205 GPU score...

The 2 TI are flashed with skyn3et BIOS (the clocks are stable during workload).

Thx


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Hey guys this is my valley score running with 3 290x that are watercooled. Still working on optimizing my cards so hopefully I can gain a few hundred points over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 290x 1215/1500
> 290x 1100/1350
> 290x 1250/1550
> 
> 4770k @ 4.4 1.37v


1.37v for 4.4 ? That is hiiigh...
I use 1.36v for 4.7 and my 4770k isn't lucky


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> 1.37v for 4.4 ? That is hiiigh...
> I use 1.36v for 4.7 and my 4770k isn't lucky


I'm aware, if your chip isn't lucky, mine is bad luck incarnate. Seriously though, it's a very poor OCer.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> 1.37v for 4.4 ? That is hiiigh...
> I use 1.36v for 4.7 and my 4770k isn't lucky
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware, if your chip isn't lucky, mine is bad luck incarnate. Seriously though, it's a very poor OCer.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't feel to bad about your chips, mine takes 1.5v+ for 4.8. I'd gladly take either one of your chips. I got just about as bad as you can get with a processor.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I wouldn't feel to bad about your chips, mine takes 1.5v+ for 4.8. I'd gladly take either one of your chips. I got just about as bad as you can get with a processor.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


I need
1,44v for benching 4,8ghz...
1,25v for 24/7 rocksolid 4,5ghz


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I wouldn't feel to bad about your chips, mine takes 1.5v+ for 4.8. I'd gladly take either one of your chips. I got just about as bad as you can get with a processor.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


Mine crashes at anything higher than 4.7 which takes 1.56V.


----------



## sWaY20

I run mine at the max it can go with temps in check which is 4.8. Crappy chip won't be used when haswell e comes.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Asus11

Asus11 --- i7 4770k @ 4.5ghz --- GTX TITAN, 1306Mhz / 3800 --- 84.7 FPS --- 3542



no tweaks, im sure I can do better, that was with 1.3v nothing else


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I run mine at the max it can go with temps in check which is 4.8. Crappy chip won't be used when haswell e comes.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


I run mine at the max I'm comfortable with. High 60s in game with this OC isn't too bad, I'll probably do an upgrade later this year so my i5 only has to last me until then.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I run mine at the max it can go with temps in check which is 4.8. Crappy chip won't be used when haswell e comes.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5
> 
> 
> 
> I run mine at the max I'm comfortable with. High 60s in game with this OC isn't too bad, I'll probably do an upgrade later this year so my i5 only has to last me until then.
Click to expand...

Exactly how I feel, if I didn't nut up and delid, I'd be stuck at 4.5 with 95c temps in itb with a custom loop...That's sad.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## cjc75

So question all, I installed my new GTX 770 tonight...

Ran Valley in ExtremeHD and this is the end result of the benchmark...


I'm presuming it should be quite a bit better then this?

Also the benchmark showed that the Card was running upwards of 80c... though I had to install it in the second to top PCIe slot, wouldn't fit in the top one without some serious work on redoing my cables... the SATA connectors on the Mobo line up with that slot, and so block the primary PSU - Mobo Power Cable from being pushed out of the way, and thus this one cable prevents the card from sitting properly in the top PCIe slot...

So at the moment, its sitting just an inch above the PSU fan.... and is idling at 28c.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> So question all, I installed my new GTX 770 tonight...
> 
> Ran Valley in ExtremeHD and this is the end result of the benchmark...
> 
> 
> I'm presuming it should be quite a bit better then this?
> 
> Also the benchmark showed that the Card was running upwards of 80c... though I had to install it in the second to top PCIe slot, wouldn't fit in the top one without some serious work on redoing my cables... the SATA connectors on the Mobo line up with that slot, and so block the primary PSU - Mobo Power Cable from being pushed out of the way, and thus this one cable prevents the card from sitting properly in the top PCIe slot...
> 
> So at the moment, its sitting just an inch above the PSU fan....


My brothers stock 670 scores around 1400 so that's about right don't worry about the big differences in benchmarks they don't translate in gaming performance

Also temperature is a big factor especially on stock bios also I am certain you will be throttling at 80c robbing you of points


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE Sli @ 1437/3981 -- 153.3/6414


Super jealous jpmboy! Might have to give the 780Ti's a closer look!

No, no, no, NO! I am sticking with my Titans dammit!!!!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> So question all, I installed my new GTX 770 tonight...
> 
> Ran Valley in ExtremeHD and this is the end result of the benchmark...
> 
> 
> I'm presuming it should be quite a bit better then this?
> 
> Also the benchmark showed that the Card was running upwards of 80c... though I had to install it in the second to top PCIe slot, wouldn't fit in the top one without some serious work on redoing my cables... the SATA connectors on the Mobo line up with that slot, and so block the primary PSU - Mobo Power Cable from being pushed out of the way, and thus this one cable prevents the card from sitting properly in the top PCIe slot...
> 
> So at the moment, its sitting just an inch above the PSU fan.... and is idling at 28c.


Well, your 3FPS behind the slowest 770 on the list in the OP, he was @50fps with an AMD setup. The range of FPS for 770's is 50-60FPS and the overall scores range from 2100-2500, mine did a 53.?FPS and 2238 score with a 4670k with zero "optimization" done to windows or nVidia control panel. So I think that's a little low for your FPS/score. Follow the OP to optimize your system for running the bench and give your CPU and GPU the beans and OC them like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Super jealous jpmboy! Might have to give the 780Ti's a closer look!
> No, no, no, NO! I am sticking with my Titans dammit!!!!


Hey bud! We miss you being around here.

I kept my titans (in a 2700K rig) since i really think they are one-of-a kind. Just can't get myself to part with 6G vram and double precision. For some of my work-related stuff they are tops. And killer gaming cads as you know. I have to admit tho, these 780 classified cards (especially the KP) are amazing! Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## dropxo

Dropxo --- i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz --- AMD 290 Crossfire , 1212 / 1500 --- 120.4 FPS --- 5037


----------



## stanimir330

stanimir330 --- i5 4670 @3914MHz --- Palit GTX770 JetStream (1250/8000) --- 51.7 FPS --- 2164


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Azazil1190

Azazil1190 ---3960X / [email protected] --- 780ti kpe , 1520 / 4020 --- 97.8 --- 4088


----------



## stanimir330

stanimir330 --- i5 4670 @3914MHz --- Palit GTX770 JetStream (1290/8000) --- 52.7 FPS --- 2205


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanimir330*
> 
> stanimir330 --- i5 4670 @3914MHz --- Palit GTX770 JetStream (1250/8000) --- 51.7 FPS --- 2164


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Asus11 --- i7 4770k @ 4.5ghz --- GTX TITAN, 1306Mhz / 3800 --- 84.7 FPS --- 3542
> 
> 
> 
> no tweaks, im sure I can do better, that was with 1.3v nothing else


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanimir330*
> 
> stanimir330 --- i5 4670 @3914MHz --- Palit GTX770 JetStream (1250/8000) --- 51.7 FPS --- 2164


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanimir330*
> 
> stanimir330 --- i5 4670 @3914MHz --- Palit GTX770 JetStream (1290/8000) --- 52.7 FPS --- 2205


these are all invalid screenshots, please read the OP before posting.


----------



## Lukas026

Lukas026 --- i7 4770k / 4500 Mhz --- GTX 780ti Kingpin Edition, 1345 / 7354 --- 83.6 FPS --- 3499


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Need to break 90FPS or Kingpin will be upset...


----------



## Lukas026

I will need my WBs to arrive first and also to earn some money to finally complete my loop









still its good for AIR cooling I think


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The numbers for Valley are just so wacky these days! I remember when 85 FPS was an amazing number and now its just mediocre. Hell, Azazil is within spitting distance of my old CF 7970 score (104 FPS)! Just wish I could get Valley to utilize my Titans at more than 50% half the time...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The numbers for Valley are just so wacky these days! I remember when 85 FPS was an amazing number and now its just mediocre. Hell, Azazil is within spitting distance of my old CF 7970 score (104 FPS)! Just wish I could get Valley to utilize my Titans at more than 50% half the time...


you should try the oldest drivers for the titan and see how the usage is


----------



## kzinti1

kzinti1 --- i7 3930K @ 4598.9MHz---EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Edition / 1072 / 1750 --- 142.1 FPS --- 5944


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> kzinti1 --- i7 3930K @ 4598.9MHz---EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Edition / 1072 / 1750 --- 142.1 FPS --- 5944


You need to run the benchmark on the 'Extreme HD' preset for it to be valid


----------



## kzinti1

Thanks. I looked but saw no settings.
(Now I do. I don't use the free edition so I paid no attention to the pic.)
I'll try it again asap.


----------



## kzinti1

That didn't work. I got the following:



I've never seen this before. Any idea what it means.
I Googled it and got nothing.


----------



## sdmf74

SDMF74 --- I5 3570K @ 4.9 GHZ --- EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Edition ; 1424 / 1950 --- 91.1 FPS --- 3810



Anyone know why it is showing "Intel(R) HD graphics 4000 10.18.10.3316" under GPU Model in my screenshot??? I am not seeing this for anybody else.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> SDMF74 --- I5 3570K @ 4.9 GHZ --- EVGA GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Edition ; 1424 / 1950 --- 91.1 FPS --- 3810
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know why it is showing "Intel(R) HD graphics 4000 10.18.10.3316" under GPU Model in my screenshot??? I am not seeing this for anybody else.


Your on board video from intel's cpu (iGPU) is enabled

You can disable the intel's igpu through your motherboard settings in bios


----------



## phallacy

Can anyone comment on those AMD tweaks in the first page? I tried setting app settings for Valley as prescribed but it honestly made no difference. Kind of wondering why OCd SLI Tis are beating 3 290x. I realize most are using the LGA2011 platform vs 1150 but still...


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Your on board video from intel's cpu (iGPU) is enabled
> 
> You can disable the intel's igpu through your motherboard settings in bios


That cant be it I have Primary display set to PCIE and iGPU multi monitor is set to disable. Those are the only settings I can find that affect the iGPU? I am using Asus
Maximus V Formula.

I noticed Intel(R) HD grpahics 4000 shows up in device manager also but I have it disabled there too and it still shows up in Valley results.
If I uninstall it from device manager it reinstalls itself, any Ideas?


----------



## bigsnyder

If it reinstalls itself, then it must still be enabled in the bios somewhere. Have you ever used the iGPU before?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Can anyone comment on those AMD tweaks in the first page? I tried setting app settings for Valley as prescribed but it honestly made no difference. Kind of wondering why OCd SLI Tis are beating 3 290x. I realize most are using the LGA2011 platform vs 1150 but still...


Because they do better in this benchmark than the 290x's do. That's part of the real world of computers, wanna make a 290x look decent, bench it with Metro 2033 or Dirt, or run a compute bench (Titans not included in that last one though), they are optimized for radeon architecture. Wanna make the nvidia cards look good, run any other benchmark. That's why they don't do reviews of cards with just a single benchmark or game.

Edit: No, I'm not being snide, it's been like this way between the two card makers for the last couple of years.

As to the tweaks for the radeon cards, it's not a guarantee that it will help, it's just recommendations to try to optimize for the bench.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> That cant be it I have Primary display set to PCIE and iGPU multi monitor is set to disable. Those are the only settings I can find that affect the iGPU? I am using Asus
> Maximus V Formula.
> 
> I noticed Intel(R) HD grpahics 4000 shows up in device manager also but I have it disabled there too and it still shows up in Valley results.
> If I uninstall it from device manager it reinstalls itself, any Ideas?


I had that happen on a Win 7 install that had seen way too many different GPUs...for a 'clean' Valley results display, you can uninstall the 'Standard Graphics' in your Device Manager, but NOT reboot (like it might prompt you to do) then do your session runs...next time you reboot, it will come back of course...so, 'rinse and repeat'

...not sure if this will actually work in your case, but short of a fresh Win install, you can try 'DDU' driver uninstall before reinstalling GPU drivers.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Because they do better in this benchmark than the 290x's do. That's part of the real world of computers, wanna make a 290x look decent, bench it with Metro 2033 or Dirt, or run a compute bench (Titans not included in that last one though), they are optimized for radeon architecture. Wanna make the nvidia cards look good, run any other benchmark. That's why they don't do reviews of cards with just a single benchmark or game.
> 
> Edit: No, I'm not being snide, it's been like this way between the two card makers for the last couple of years.
> 
> As to the tweaks for the radeon cards, it's not a guarantee that it will help, it's just recommendations to try to optimize for the bench.


It seems rather simple to me that if the differentiation between AMD and Nvidia cards is so great, then there should be 2 separate "Top30 Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0" listings.
One for people with AMD cards and the other for Nvidia users.
My apologies for mentioning such an obvious solution for this problem.
BTW, I just noticed this:
"POSTING SCORE RULE
For Single Monitors (1920x1080) and (2560x1440)".
My monitors native resolution is (2560 x 1600) and doesn't run either Valley 1.0 Advanced or Valley 1.0 Demo, properly.
See the above post and pic where I asked for help.
I hooked up a little 19" Neovo monitor I use for tablets that runs at (1280 x 1024) and the benchmarks run just fine.
Anybody else using a Dell u3011 having any trouble with this benchmark?
Or, is there some setting, that wouldn't break the rules, to help get some legit runs with Valley?


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Because they do better in this benchmark than the 290x's do. That's part of the real world of computers, wanna make a 290x look decent, bench it with Metro 2033 or Dirt, or run a compute bench (Titans not included in that last one though), they are optimized for radeon architecture. Wanna make the nvidia cards look good, run any other benchmark. That's why they don't do reviews of cards with just a single benchmark or game.
> 
> Edit: No, I'm not being snide, it's been like this way between the two card makers for the last couple of years.
> 
> As to the tweaks for the radeon cards, it's not a guarantee that it will help, it's just recommendations to try to optimize for the bench.


Thanks for the explanation. I didn't take any snideness in your post, just wondering why radeons in general seem to score lower with synthetic benchmarks. In games the performance equalizes alot better. I guess this is just my team red preference coming out that these cards should be showing better benchmark performance =/


----------



## kpforce1

Figured I would get one of the 750Ti's up on the chart for people. Granted i'm running it my work computer so the CPU isn't overclocked at all.







The card is not overclocked, but it boosts to 1346 stock.

kpforce1 --- i7 870 @ 2.93 GHZ --- PNY GTX 750 Ti OC, 1346 / 3000 --- 23.7 FPS --- 991


----------



## mxthunder

Thats some interesting data.
Not quite as fast as I thought it would be.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thats some interesting data.
> Not quite as fast as I thought it would be.


Keep in mind that it was on a stock clocked i7 870... I can't overclock the dell board on the work computer







I'm sure a 4.2+ Ghz overclock would have added some FPS.... not bad for a card that does not have a 6 pin PCIe power cable







No heat at all lol


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigsnyder*
> 
> If it reinstalls itself, then it must still be enabled in the bios somewhere. Have you ever used the iGPU before?


I searched through the bios and nothing else is related to iGPU being enabled. I may have briefly plugged in dvi or displayport cable to motherboard when I upgraded to 144hz monitor or when I had an issue with no display but cant remember for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I had that happen on a Win 7 install that had seen way too many different GPUs...for a 'clean' Valley results display, you can uninstall the 'Standard Graphics' in your Device Manager, but NOT reboot (like it might prompt you to do) then do your session runs...next time you reboot, it will come back of course...so, 'rinse and repeat'
> 
> ...not sure if this will actually work in your case, but short of a fresh Win install, you can try 'DDU' driver uninstall before reinstalling GPU drivers.


Are you suggesting that I uninstall the iGPU in device manager every time I bench? I actually did do the DDU driver uninstall but that didnt fix it.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Keep in mind that it was on a stock clocked i7 870... I can't overclock the dell board on the work computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure a 4.2+ Ghz overclock would have added some FPS.... not bad for a card that does not have a 6 pin PCIe power cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No heat at all lol


very true. its definitely a potent little card.
so if the cpu were a little faster it could be maybe 25-27fps range. still significantly slower than a 660 base model


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> very true. its definitely a potent little card.
> so if the cpu were a little faster it could be maybe 25-27fps range. still significantly slower than a 660 base model


The memory bus being 128 bit on the 750Ti hurts it quite a bit with the 8xMSAA vs the 660's 192 Bit bus







. Without the 8xMSAA the 750Ti is actually comparable to the 660.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I searched through the bios and nothing else is related to iGPU being enabled. I may have briefly plugged in dvi or displayport cable to motherboard when I upgraded to 144hz monitor or when I had an issue with no display but cant remember for sure.
> Are you suggesting that I uninstall the iGPU in device manager every time I bench? I actually did do the DDU driver uninstall but that didnt fix it.


...just after it boots up - once uninstalled, it will stay that way (even after 'sleep mode') until the next cold boot. In my case, only a fresh Win install got rid off that iGPU for good, though the reasons / fix may differ from case to case.


----------



## andy2010

Valley Settings



Results



Andy2010 --- i7-2600k / 4Ghz --- Dual Evga GTX 780 Ti SC SLI, 980MHz Core, 1046MHz Boost, 7000MHz Memory, 2880 CUDA Cores, --- AVG. FPS 107.7 --- Score 4508


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...just after it boots up - once uninstalled, it will stay that way (even after 'sleep mode') until the next cold boot. In my case, only a fresh Win install got rid off that iGPU for good, though the reasons / fix may differ from case to case.


Yeah I was thinkin about reflashing bios ver. 1903 and saving my cpu saved overclocks to usb drive and then reloading them so I dont have to redo my overclocks but then I realized that probably wont solve the iGPU issue either.
I think you are right only a fresh win8 install will do it. I have just been waiting for the new win8 update b4 I reinstall windows, I figured it will be better to do the new update right after a fresh install.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy2010*
> 
> Valley Settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy2010 --- i7-2600k / 4Ghz --- Dual Evga GTX 780 Ti SC SLI, 980MHz Core, 1046MHz Boost, 7000MHz Memory, 2880 CUDA Cores, --- AVG. FPS 107.7 --- Score 4508


Andy, you can very likely get much higher clocks even if you are on the stock cooler. These 780 Ti cards overclock like crazy!


----------



## andy2010

Hey geggeg

Do you mean processor or gpu's ?

If its the processor then yeah totally agree, but my board has always hated me running a high overclock and would BSOD once a day. Use to run the cpu at 4.8Ghz but system would BSOD. Been stable since I went back down to 4. But im holding out on the new 8 core(16 core hyperthreading) cpus before I upgrade.

If you mean the gpus. Im running a 1000 watt power supply with two cards in sli and yes, I can push base (no boost clock) to 1300 + but when ever I run a benchmark the cards dump out on me, no screen freeze just NVidia driver stop responding black screen, which I figure is due to lack of power to the cards.

Im gonna upgrade my power supply, but to be honest id just be better off with a new system full stop


----------



## VSG

No, the driver crashes are likely an unstable overclock on the GPUs.

Sorry about the CPU!


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 / DDR3 2666 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies @ 1434 / 8114 effect. -- FPS 156.1 -- Score 6532


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 / DDR3 2666 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies @ 1434 / 8114 effect. -- FPS 156.1 -- Score 6532


Awesome score, my trifire is 500 under. phase change or ln2? Also how are you able to get both card frequencies and temps showing? When I run Valley only the first card clocks are shown and the temp readout is inaccurate because there is no fan connected I believe (underwater).


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Awesome score, my trifire is 500 under. phase change or ln2? Also how are you able to get both card frequencies and temps showing? When I run Valley only the first card clocks are shown and the temp readout is inaccurate because there is no fan connected I believe (underwater).


You don't need phase change or LN2 to reach those clocks on a GTX 780 Ti. It's possible on air but likely he is under water.


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You don't need phase change or LN2 to reach those clocks on a GTX 780 Ti. It's possible on air but likely he is under water.


That's even more impressive, I had no idea the 780 Ti could overclock that well assuming they were watercooled. Makes me regret getting the 290x (almost).







Still very curious about the card readouts though as both unigine benchmarks only show the first card for me with inaccurate temperature reading


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You don't need phase change or LN2 to reach those clocks on a GTX 780 Ti. It's possible on air but likely he is under water.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> That's even more impressive, I had no idea the 780 Ti could overclock that well assuming they were watercooled. Makes me regret getting the 290x (almost).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still very curious about the card readouts though as both unigine benchmarks only show the first card for me with inaccurate temperature reading


Thanks







CPU and cards are water-cooled...actually had GPU clocks much higher (1515 per earlier post, I believe) but have been focusing on VRAM and system memory...btw, on my AMD cards, only one card shows in Valley even when running CF, but w/ NVidia, usually all cards show and temps are fairly accurate...I'm also running a 'no-boost' GPU bios


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well my Titans sure aren't ever going to top that run Joa3d but if I can get them up to 150FPS with my upcoming upgrades I'll be a happy camper! Nice run man...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well my Titans sure aren't ever going to top that run Joa3d but if I can get them up to 150FPS with my upcoming upgrades I'll be a happy camper! Nice run man...


Tx - nothing wrong with Titans though


----------



## sdmf74

Sitting in 33rd







(single GPU) Please fix my name on leaderboard? It's listed as S*MD*F7*1*. Thanx!

*S*trength
*D*etermination
*M*erciless
*F*orever
*7*
*4*


----------



## Mysterion90

Mysterion90 --- i5-4670k @ 4.4Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1411/1777 --- 81.9 --- 3428



I just managed to get a high quality 680W PSU to shut down @1425 and 1.36v


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Mysterion90 --- i5-4670k @ 4.4Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1411/1777 --- 81.9 --- 3428
> 
> 
> 
> I just managed to get a high quality 680W PSU to shut down @1425 and 1.36v


Weird, I haven't had any shutdowns with my 750W PSU at even higher volts and clocks.


----------



## nikoli707

680w shut down&#8230;. dang, I ran my [email protected] and benched my 780 classy at [email protected]/1726 for a [email protected]

all this on a 2 rail ocz modxstream pro 600w. at that draw i must be running very close to hitting my ocp.


----------



## FarmerJo

in my runs with my titan i had a 850 watt and i was getting shutdowns every run. needed to get a 1000w for sure so no shutdowns


----------



## Mysterion90

Yeah I know it's weird. The PSU delivers 55A combined on the 4 12V rails.

Actually it might be that I forgot to raise the CPU input voltage and the shutdown was because of that but I'm not sure. I'll do another test tomorrow.

But anyway I ordered a 1000W one so I don't have to worry about this and I'm ready for SLI


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Yeah I know it's weird. The PSU delivers 55A combined on the 4 12V rails.
> 
> Actually it might be that I forgot to raise the CPU input voltage and the shutdown was because of that but I'm not sure. I'll do another test tomorrow.
> 
> But anyway I ordered a 1000W one so I don't have to worry about this and I'm ready for SLI


hopefully the 1000w you orered is a Single +12v rail, and not a multi rail like your other PSU!


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> hopefully the 1000w you orered is a Single +12v rail, and not a multi rail like your other PSU!


Nope, it is a 4 rail design with an "OC key" where you can make it run in single rail mode but I won't use that. Single rail PSUs *can* be dangerous especially at performance levels of 70A+.
It is this one: http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/300


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Nope, it is a 4 rail design with an "OC key" where you can make it run in single rail mode but I won't use that. Single rail PSUs *can* be dangerous especially at performance levels of 70A+.
> It is this one: http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/300


I use a BeQuiet DarkPro (1200w version) and am quite impressed w/ it...like you stated, it has the option to switch from multi-rail to single rail but for now run it 'as is' - works great by itself, and even in tandem with a single-rail Corsair 1200w for when I run triple / quads


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

GK110 is a PSU killer! I can't do 1.3V runs with my SLI Titans in 3dmark11 without shutting down my AX1200. Looking for a replacement right now...


----------



## sWaY20

Funny all this talk with psu shutdowns, I just found my limit on my ax860. 1.5v oc on my 3770k, while benching my 780 classy at 1.45v, soon as I go over 180% power target and start any bench...bam shutdown. I was shocked!!! I still can get more out of my gpu, but literally can't bc of my psu.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Stay Puft

Stay Puft --- Core I7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz --- GTX 750 Ti @ 1409 / 1600 --- 25.6 --- 1072



All my little Ti would do. Thanks silicone lottery


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Funny all this talk with psu shutdowns, I just found my limit on my ax860. 1.5v oc on my 3770k, while benching my 780 classy at 1.45v, soon as I go over 180% power target and start any bench...bam shutdown. I was shocked!!! I still can get more out of my gpu, but literally can't bc of my psu.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


What were you're temps under those 1.45v? I'm just curious because I'd like to go this high but I'm afraid the card will be getting to hot. It topped out at 79°C @1.36v. This was done with all three [email protected]%.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Funny all this talk with psu shutdowns, I just found my limit on my ax860. 1.5v oc on my 3770k, while benching my 780 classy at 1.45v, soon as I go over 180% power target and start any bench...bam shutdown. I was shocked!!! I still can get more out of my gpu, but literally can't bc of my psu.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5
> 
> 
> 
> What were you're temps under those 1.45v? I'm just curious because I'd like to go this high but I'm afraid the card will be getting to hot. It topped out at 79°C @1.36v. This was done with all three [email protected]%.
Click to expand...

It's under water, temps were hovering around 45c.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Stay Puft --- Core I7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz --- GTX 750 Ti @ 1409 / 1600 --- 25.6 --- 1072
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my little Ti would do. Thanks silicone lottery


Dont sweat it man, mine did 23.7 FPS @ 1346/1500. Can't beat the card for what it is







... well, I still feel like I should have gotten the Radeon 265 though


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Dont sweat it man, mine did 23.7 FPS @ 1346/1500. Can't beat the card for what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... well, I still feel like I should have gotten the Radeon 265 though


Its just the memory bandwidth that kills its score in Valley. Its a sweet little card


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Its just the memory bandwidth that kills its score in Valley. Its a sweet little card


Yeah, if only it was 192bit bus right? lol


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Yeah, if only it was 192bit bus right? lol


I miss our memory bus sizes we had with the GTX200 series!


----------



## mxthunder

me too. gtx280 was my favorite card of all time.
long live GT200a


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Yeah, if only it was 192bit bus right? lol


For 150 dollars it is what it is. I only bought it so i could play with maxwell


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> me too. gtx280 was my favorite card of all time.
> long live GT200a


And the GTX 285 Classified was the best looking card of all time....of all time!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> For 150 dollars it is what it is. I only bought it so i could play with maxwell


So that settles that. My 580 Lightning is definitely a good bit stronger than the 750Ti, even at crazy clocks. I think my best Valley score on it is around 37+ FPS. I was thinking the 750Ti might actually be faster...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So that settles that. My 580 Lightning is definitely a good bit stronger than the 750Ti, even at crazy clocks. I think my best Valley score on it is around 37+ FPS. I was thinking the 750Ti might actually be faster...


I believe Valley uses a high level of msaa which is killing the score due to the low memory bandwidth.


----------



## axizor

Just curious, what's better in 1.0 then 2.0 that you continue to post about and use over?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I haven't heard of 2.0 myself. Its not on Unigine's site anyway...


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## stanimir330

stanimir330 --- i5 4670 @3914MHz --- Palit GTX770 2GB JetStream (1332/8000) --- 56.2 FPS --- 2350 score
https://imageshack.com/i/1nbmaqp


----------



## szeged

i would love a valley 2.0, this thing is so dated now =\ still looks good though. I remember first getting it and i played the free roam setting for a few hours lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i would love a valley 2.0, this thing is so dated now =\ still looks good though. I remember first getting it and i played the free roam setting for a few hours lol.


lol same here ...they got some cool looking plants down in that valley if you get close enough


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol same here ...they got some cool looking plants down in that valley if you get close enough


...initially just did the roaming thing instead of benching...love the bit w/ gliding through the air, the switching modes and 'descending' into the forest or onto the mountain...snow-covered peaks are also fun to visit 'on foot'


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...initially just did the roaming thing instead of benching...love the bit w/ gliding through the air, the switching modes and 'descending' into the forest or onto the mountain...snow-covered peaks are also fun to visit 'on foot'


every time i try to go to the highest mountain there's another one off in the distance that i want to peak lol


----------



## Joa3d43

...yes, I love the fact that one is not hemmed in and that there is always more to visit - also nice to find a spot on a steep slope during the rain / thunderstorm


----------



## szeged

time to turn this thread into " most interesting places in unigine valley"


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I've never actually freely roamed in Valley. Sounds like something I need to try out!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I've never actually freely roamed in Valley. Sounds like something I need to try out!


Do you like sunsets and your ice cream all soft too?....


----------



## NCoastTweaker

NCoastTweaker - [email protected] - R9280x Toxic GHz edition,1226 / 1878 - 56.4 FPS - 2358 SCORE


]


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> NCoastTweaker - [email protected] - R9280x Toxic GHz edition,1226 / 1878 - 56.4 FPS - 2358 SCORE
> 
> 
> ]


fastest R9 280x score!

updated


----------



## NCoastTweaker

NCoastTweaker - i5 [email protected] GHz - R9280X Toxic GHz edition - 1232/1880 - 56.6 FPS - 2368 SCORE
N

I was on a roll.. had the doors and windows open.. it was aboiut 55 degrees F in the house.. then the ole lady walked in from the groc store..
#@#- shes pissed! (house is cold - Fack!) Sorry... got carried away dear... Smack.. (shat!)

oh well.. that's the end of my benching for today! lol


----------



## mxthunder

nicee!


----------



## NCoastTweaker

hey mxt.. I'm tied for top 56.6 spot.. don't forget to update the stats.. (i'm catching all kinds of hell over cooling down the house!)


----------



## SpirosRonto

Is this considered a good score? (mediocre atleast?







)

SpirosRonto ---- i5 3570k 4.0GHz---- GTX 770 MSI TF 1333/7806---- FPS 53.7---Score 2248
EDIT:


----------



## mxthunder

Its kind of hard to tell when you dont post the name of your card in the data line...


----------



## SpirosRonto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Its kind of hard to tell when you dont post the name of your card in the data line...


Oh crap i forgot that one LOL sorry. Edited







.


----------



## agung79

Hello all...

agung79 --- fx9370 / 5022 --- xfx7970, 1000 / N/A / 1425 --- 76.6 FPS --- 3207


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Hello all...
> 
> agung79 --- fx9370 / 5022 --- xfx7970, 1000 / N/A / 1425 --- 76.6 FPS --- 3207


Hello,

if you like to check where you stand, run valley benchmark in ExtremeHD setting.


----------



## agung79

Ups... sorry


----------



## agung79

Hello again... extreme hd

agung79 --- fx9370 / 5022 --- xfx7970, 1020 / N/A / 1500 --- 45.5 FPS --- 1905


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected]/2197 --- 3 GTX780Ti KP (1356/3900) --- 136.2 --- 5698 *1440P*


[no clue why Valley is reading the 3 cards incorrectly.... anyone seen this before?]


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected]/2197 -- 3 GTX780Ti KPE SLI --- 92.1 --- 3855 *4K resolution*

(same problem)


----------



## VSG

It has happened to me before- it reported scores from 2 cards as x1 and scores from 1 card as x2









Take a look:


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected]/2197 --- 3 GTX780Ti KP (1356/3900) --- 136.2 --- 5698 *1440P*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [no clue why Valley is reading the 3 cards incorrectly.... anyone seen this before?]


Are you talking about core clocks? Valley almost never gets them right, especially with overclocked cards.

Edit: I see what you're talking about. nvm.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected]/2197 -- 3 GTX780Ti KPE SLI --- 92.1 --- 3855 *4K resolution*
> 
> (same problem)


4k


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It has happened to me before- it reported scores from 2 cards as x1 and scores from 1 card as x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah - that's the same bork... I'll try reinstalling the driver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Are you talking about core clocks? Valley almost never gets them right, especially with overclocked cards.
> Edit: I see what you're talking about. nvm.


Clocks in the Valley screen with a boost bios are farked. With a non-boost bios I think it reads closer (like +13 or so).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 4k


Oh yeah... why else struggle with tri-sli!


----------



## VSG

I tried out several different drivers but nothing so far for me.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected]/2197 --- 3 GTX780Ti KP (1356/3900) --- 136.2 --- 5698 *1440P*
> 
> 
> [no clue why Valley is reading the 3 cards incorrectly.... anyone seen this before?]


...that actually happened to me last week







- the clue is in the score box > one card (center) seems to be running a different driver. I used DDU for a clean-up and then did a subsequent re-install of NV drivers and everything was A-OK


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that actually happened to me last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - the clue is in the score box > one card (center) seems to be running a different driver. *I used DDU for a clean-up and then did a subsequent re-install of NV drivers* and everything was A-OK


yeah - that's what I'll do... strange how it points to another driver. I do think I let the nv installer do teh last uninstall and didn't use DDU...







But did make sure they have identical bios'

oh - one thing I may have work out when using multiple PSUs (2 or even 3) is the ground potential effect. Apparently this can lead to a battle between units for the potential of the common ground. No way around it completely - even identical PSUs will not have the same GP. I'm testing the use of a common "chassis" ground (a wire from one psu to the one in the bench rig (which is metal). Seems to be helping reduce the fight for the few millivolt difference between the PSUs. After Raja pointed this out to me, I did little investigating... the experiment continues









edit: that did it! thanks. +1


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's what I'll do... strange how it points to another driver. I do think I let the nv installer do teh last uninstall and didn't use DDU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did make sure they have identical bios'
> 
> oh - one thing I may have work out when using multiple PSUs (2 or even 3) is the ground potential effect. Apparently this can lead to a battle between units for the potential of the common ground. No way around it completely - even identical PSUs will not have the same GP. I'm testing the use of a common "chassis" ground (a wire from one psu to the one in the bench rig (which is metal). Seems to be helping reduce the fight for the few millivolt difference between the PSUs. After Raja pointed this out to me, I did little investigating... the experiment continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: that did it! thanks. +1


...glad it worked out for you...









...re PSUs, multiple PSUs can be a bit tricky, including on the grounding...one thing I find makes a big difference is the sequence in which they're turned on and off (presuming you use a 24 pin 'splitter' like the one from Lian Li I use)...I usually turn the power switch on the primary PSU (the one that supplies CPU and mobo power) on first, but when turning it off I do the reverse (shut secondary one down first)...this of course really only comes into play when powering down completely...and I'm not yet sure about other tricks and tips, ie the wire you mentioned re Raja's tips...with all the mining going on, though I suspect we're going to get much better info (I say this because all of a sudden extra PSU stiff I used to have to custom-order is available on the shelf in mining-centric stores







)


----------



## BenjaminBenj

BenjaminBenj --- Core i5-4670k @ 4.3Ghz --- EVGA GTX 760 SC @ 1162 / 1152 / 1681 --- 47.9 --- 2004



My new SFF system build... still not done and working on my OC, but here are my results so far! Thanks for putting this resource together for everyone!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...glad it worked out for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...re PSUs, multiple PSUs can be a bit tricky, including on the grounding...one thing I find makes a big difference is the sequence in which they're turned on and off (presuming you use a 24 pin 'splitter' like the one from Lian Li I use)...I usually turn the power switch on the primary PSU (the one that supplies CPU and mobo power) on first, but when turning it off I do the reverse (shut secondary one down first)...this of course really only comes into play when powering down completely...and I'm not yet sure about other tricks and tips, ie the wire you mentioned re Raja's tips...with all the mining going on, though I suspect we're going to get much better info (I say this because all of a sudden extra PSU stiff I used to have to custom-order is available on the shelf in mining-centric stores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I've been using multiple PSUs for a while (I use that Add2PSU gizmo







). The PSUs share a common true ground (same dedicated 20A 120V line) but each PSU has a different ground potential on the Mobo itself. Measure the mV between the PSUs with a DMM (be prepared to be surprised). The on-board GP was off by ~ 4mV on this rig. Essentiallly providing a common chassis ground (or to each other - it's the same) reduced this significantly, and removed that current flow from the component ground.

Hasn't blown-up yet









Yeah - some manufacturer needs to put out a single 2000W PSU with like 12 PCIe connectors. A 1300W is not enough. NEED MOAR!

oh - btw - the scaling for 3 cards is very good @ 4K.


----------



## blowik

i7 4770
16GB ram
Sapphire 290 tri-x (1050mhz)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been using multiple PSUs for a while (I use that Add2PSU gizmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The PSUs share a common true ground (same dedicated 20A 120V line) but each PSU has a different ground potential on the Mobo itself. Measure the mV between the PSUs with a DMM (be prepared to be surprised). The on-board GP was off by ~ 4mV on this rig. Essentiallly providing a common chassis ground (or to each other - it's the same) reduced this significantly, and removed that current flow from the component ground.
> 
> Hasn't blown-up yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - some manufacturer needs to put out a single 2000W PSU with like 12 PCIe connectors. A 1300W is not enough. NEED MOAR!
> 
> oh - btw - the scaling for 3 cards is very good @ 4K.


...I once melted a Molex-to-PCIe connector (w/ single PSU though) in a Valley run...so MOAR POWA has its dark-side...then again, LEPA just announced their new MaxPlatinum *1700w* PSU - overseas only for now (re. 220v?) ...but in the server world, we have had these fun toys > HP *2450w*







http://products.ncix.com/detail/hp-blc7000-2450-watts-high-d0-53987.htm ...got to make your own additional PCIe plugs though


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I once melted a Molex-to-PCIe connector (w/ single PSU though) in a Valley run...so MOAR POWA has its dark-side...then again, LEPA just announced their new MaxPlatinum *1700w* PSU - overseas only for now (re. 220v?) ...but in the server world, we have had these fun toys > HP *2450w*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://products.ncix.com/detail/hp-blc7000-2450-watts-high-d0-53987.htm ...got to make your own additional PCIe plugs though


Not hard to install a 220-240 circuit if your in the trades


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I once melted a Molex-to-PCIe connector (w/ single PSU though) in a Valley run...so MOAR POWA has its dark-side...then again, LEPA just announced their new MaxPlatinum *1700w* PSU - overseas only for now (re. 220v?) ...but in the server world, we have had these fun toys > HP *2450w*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://products.ncix.com/detail/hp-blc7000-2450-watts-high-d0-53987.htm ...got to make your own additional PCIe plugs though


Haven't melted anything .. yet. After talking to techs at Silverstone, I made cables for my st1500 which combine rails (now each 8-pin PCIE has access to 50A) - this avoided further OCP shutdowns. Prior, a single KPE ot Ti Classy would shut down the ST1500W when pushed; it only has 25A per 8-pin in OEM configuration. Used 18 gauge wire and they run cool. A standard PSU 8-pin when pushing these KPEs will run 30-33C at the PCIE-to-card end. I've seen those blade server power supplies, too much modding to put 'em to use AND daaaum big!
BTW - the guys at Silverstone "hinted" at the PSU-to-PSU ground wire to divert some GP current.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Not hard to install a 220-240 circuit if your in the trades


Yeah - had to do it at a friend's house on the Salmon River... bought a new dryer... electric. The one he took out was gas! I have a 220 20A line in already! (used it a few years ago for that Ultra 1600W - pos). Wonder if i can get that Lepa in the US?


----------



## CyBorg807

So I recently swapped my 3770K and Maximus V Extreme to a 4930K and Rampage IV Black Edition, both chips running at 4.6GHz with the same ram and same card with unchanged GPU mem and clock speeds. but I am now getting over 30 less FPS in Valley Extreme HD setting. I also switched my OS from Win 7 to 8.1 when I made the swap. Any idea what is causing the FPS drop? It seems to only be happening in Valley.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - had to do it at a friend's house on the Salmon River... bought a new dryer... electric. The one he took out was gas! I have a 220 20A line in already! (used it a few years ago for that Ultra 1600W - pos). Wonder if i can get that Lepa in the US?


...I grew up w/ 220 v (...even put a nail in an ungrounded outlet when I was 4







but chose the 'right' opening) but over here, while you can get 220v installed, it's not that common...in any event, I read (MaximumPC) that the LEPA 1700 won't be sold in N.America though will be available in Europe...was just wondering why and whether the 220v issue is related

...JUST barely made it to the store before closing to pick up my 290X Lightning I had ordered







> too bad I'm way too busy to really get to into it right now


----------



## mxthunder

..updated.
started putting links to the posts in the "post" column


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So I recently swapped my 3770K and Maximus V Extreme to a 4930K and Rampage IV Black Edition, both chips running at 4.6GHz with the same ram and same card with unchanged GPU mem and clock speeds. but I am now getting over 30 less FPS in Valley Extreme HD setting. I also switched my OS from Win 7 to 8.1 when I made the swap. Any idea what is causing the FPS drop? It seems to only be happening in Valley.


It's Windows 8.1, w7 does better in valley/heaven, I have 8.1 as my main os and w7 as a bench os on my other ssd. 3d Mark runs better on 8.1 though.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Brotherhood

Brotherhood --- i7 4770k @ 4.0 Ghz ---- Evga gtx 780ti ; GPU 1071 Mhz / Memory 1850 Mhz ---- AVG. FPS 75.4 ---- Score 3154



what do you think guys?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Seems normal to me for that clock speed. Should be able to get at least mid-80's FPS with that card...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sorry for the DP but just did a quick run on my folding rig with the newest 335 drivers and got a pretty decent score on the old 580 Lightning:

*Majin SSJ Eric -- Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz -- 2 x 4GB G.Skill @ 2133MHz -- MSI GTX 580 Lightning @ 934MHz / 2264MHz -- Avg FPS 43.1 -- Score 1804*


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sorry for the DP but just did a quick run on my folding rig with the newest 335 drivers and got a pretty decent score on the old 580 Lightning:
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric -- Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz -- 2 x 4GB G.Skill @ 2133MHz -- MSI GTX 580 Lightning @ 934MHz / 2264MHz -- Avg FPS 43.1 -- Score 1804*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I still have a GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme. One of my favorite video cards ever!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> ..updated.
> started putting links to the posts in the "post" column


Cool! The links are handy!

Maybe collapse the link using the *link* function? Tables gonna get big:


----------



## mxthunder

hmm I didnt notice that it did that. Must be a google docs thing because it looked fine in excel


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Headlessknight -- Intel Core i7 870 @ 4.5GHz -- 2 x 4GB Mushkin Blackline @ 1600MHz -- EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX @ 1270MHz /1880MHz -- Avg FPS 81.1 -- Score 3393

This is the max I can get with Skyn3t normal BIOS (1.212V)







, does this BIOS has LLC enabled? It stays @ 1212V (software reading). Unlike the default BIOS which will drop from 1187V to 1137V in a matter of seconds.


----------



## agung79

Someone please help me how to unlock voltage for xfx 7970 non reference board... so I can overclock this card... or I just buy a new card... thanks...


----------



## szeged

You probably don't want to overvolt a Xfx card anyways, they have almost 0 cooling on the vrms, it's a house fire waiting to happen.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Haven't melted anything .. yet. After talking to techs at Silverstone, I made cables for my st1500 which combine rails (now each 8-pin PCIE has access to 50A) - this avoided further OCP shutdowns. Prior, a single KPE ot Ti Classy would shut down the ST1500W when pushed; it only has 25A per 8-pin in OEM configuration. Used 18 gauge wire and they run cool. A standard PSU 8-pin when pushing these KPEs will run 30-33C at the PCIE-to-card end. I've seen those blade server power supplies, too much modding to put 'em to use AND daaaum big!
> BTW - the guys at Silverstone "hinted" at the PSU-to-PSU ground wire to divert some GP current.


I have two of the ST1500's myself. To get more power to the cards, all you have to do is use one 8 pin from the PSU for the 8pin on the card and a second 8pin from the PSU to the 6 pin on the card







. The ST1500 PCIe power all comes from the same 100A delivery. That way each connector still has is 30A peak OCP but you have a max 60A peak per card







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I have two of the ST1500's myself. To get more power to the cards, all you have to do is use one 8 pin from the PSU for the 8pin on the card and a second 8pin from the PSU to the 6 pin on the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The ST1500 PCIe power all comes from the same 100A delivery. That way each connector still has is 30A peak OCP but you have a max 60A peak per card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, but that does not work. Kingpins require 2x8-pins and 1x6 pin PCIE connectors - for each card. But - Ensuring that each cable is on it's own rail is critical... but still not enough for benchmarking. ST1500W has only 25A per rail and will shutdown too easy (and it's not old). That is why (after discussing with ST techs) I made cables that combine 2 rails per 8-Pin and 2 additional rails for a 6-pin. This ST1500 is an outboard PSU with (now) a corsair AX1200 as the main. My PCpower&Cooling T12W just got back from warranty. 3-way SLI with these cards is a power supply challenge.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks, but that does not work. Kingpins require 2x8-pins and 1x6 pin PCIE connectors - for each card. But - Ensuring that each cable is on it's own rail is critical... but still not enough for benchmarking. ST1500W has only 25A per rail and will shutdown too easy (and it's not old). That is why (after discussing with ST techs) I made cables that combine 2 rails per 8-Pin and 2 additional rails for a 6-pin. This ST1500 is an outboard PSU with (now) a corsair AX1200 as the main. My PCpower&Cooling T12W just got back from warranty. 3-way SLI with these cards is a power supply challenge.


Forgot the KPE's had two 8pin and one 6 pin... lol I can see the challenge in powering them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Forgot the KPE's had two 8pin and one 6 pin... lol I can see the challenge in powering them.


yeah - the ST1500 is a great PSU... just has it's limits. Many folks appreciate the multiple rails for various reasons - safety not the least.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It's Windows 8.1, w7 does better in valley/heaven, I have 8.1 as my main os and w7 as a bench os on my other ssd. 3d Mark runs better on 8.1 though.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


That would explain it, I also noticed my CPU won't clock up past 3.4GHz on Extreme HD preset, but it will running Valley at 1440p.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sorry for the DP but just did a quick run on my folding rig with the newest 335 drivers and got a pretty decent score on the old 580 Lightning:
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric -- Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz -- 2 x 4GB G.Skill @ 2133MHz -- MSI GTX 580 Lightning @ 934MHz / 2264MHz -- Avg FPS 43.1 -- Score 1804*


MXThunder, please don't forget to update my latest 580 score in the chart. Puts my little Lightning at number one for the GTX 580!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Not hard to install a 220-240 circuit if your in the trades


Wouldn't you have to change the frequency too though from 60Hz to 50Hz? Or does that PSU not care about input frequency?


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> MXThunder, please don't forget to update my latest 580 score in the chart. Puts my little Lightning at number one for the GTX 580!


yep, I will grab it next time I do an update


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Wouldn't you have to change the frequency too though from 60Hz to 50Hz? Or does that PSU not care about input frequency?


Generally they have a tolerance for a little below and above those frequencies.


----------



## mxthunder

updated


----------



## Legonut

Just ran some more benches at 1.38v on my Lightning 780, think it's safe to go to 1.45v?
4770k 4.7Ghz, 4x4gb G.skill 2400mhz, GTX 780 Lightning MSI @ 1450/3644 - 85.6FPS 3581


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Just ran some more benches at 1.38v on my Lightning 780, think it's safe to go to 1.45v?
> 4770k 4.7Ghz, 4x4gb G.skill 2400mhz, GTX 780 Lightning MSI @ 1450/3644 - 85.6FPS 3581


You've almost beat my reference GTX 780


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Just ran some more benches at 1.38v on my Lightning 780, think it's safe to go to 1.45v?
> 4770k 4.7Ghz, 4x4gb G.skill 2400mhz, GTX 780 Lightning MSI @ 1450/3644 - 85.6FPS 3581
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You've almost beat my reference GTX 780


Lol, now that's funny!!


----------



## mxthunder

Anyone interested in taking over the valley thread? Ive had it for a while now, and dont have time to update as regularly as I used to.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Anyone interested in taking over the valley thread? Ive had it for a while now, and dont have time to update as regularly as I used to.


Just update when you want. We don't need to check the latest everyday, we can just look at the new posts.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Anyone interested in taking over the valley thread? Ive had it for a while now, and dont have time to update as regularly as I used to.


I visit the forum on a daily basis and would be interested in taking the thread over


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Stay Puft would do a great job I think.


----------



## szeged

No way, he would take all the amd scores off the graph because he's super biased and all that..or something.

Srs though, gief it to stay puft imo.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Stay Puft would do a great job I think.


Thank you eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> No way, he would take all the amd scores off the graph because he's super biased and all that..or something.
> 
> Srs though, gief it to stay puft imo.


What amd scores?









In all seriousness tho. Would be an honor taking over this thread


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yes! Stay Puft is the man! lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@staypuft
Your not much good for anything else LoooooooL


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Your not much good for anything else LoooooooL












How have you been HOMECINEMA-PC?

New house?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im good maaaaate








Yes new house










I now have dedicated media / benchroom

I put the airbending away and now run....... wait for it........ AC/PC LoooooooooL


----------



## deafboy

Haha, win!
Congrats on the new home and setup


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im good maaaaate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes new house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have dedicated media / benchroom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the airbending away and now run....... wait for it........ AC/PC LoooooooooL


Enjoy it mate


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Haha, win!
> Congrats on the new home and setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Enjoy it mate
Click to expand...

Why thank you dudes








Gonna get it the way ive always wanted ( benchroom ) and start utilising all the good gear ive been stockpiling or flog it off


----------



## Jumbosausage




----------



## oOSlushyOo




----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumbosausage*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOSlushyOo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Neither of these follow the OP instructions, they are under "POSTING SCORE RULE".


----------



## c3p0c3p0

c3p0c3p0 --- AMD A8 6600k @ 4,392 Ghz --- MSI GTX 650; 1322mhz / 3101mhz --- 14,6 fps --- 611



Hm. Possible fried chicken? Expected higher.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3p0c3p0*
> 
> c3p0c3p0 --- AMD A8 6600k @ 4,392 Ghz --- MSI GTX 650; 1322mhz / 3101mhz --- 14,6 fps --- 611
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. Possible fried chicken? Expected higher.


Why did you expect higher with that CPU and GPU?


----------



## c3p0c3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why did you expect higher with that CPU and GPU?


Desperation, or something else


----------



## Jack Mac

It's probably the 8XAA that's killing your score.


----------



## neurotix

lol

Op, please update my scores for 1080p and Surround.

*1080p*
neurotix -- Core i7 4770k @ 4.4ghz -- 2x Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X @ 1100/1500mhz -- 124.6 fps -- 5213 pts



*Surround 5760x1080*

neurotix -- Core i7 4770k @ 4.4ghz -- 2x Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X @ 1100/1500mhz -- 64.1 fps -- 2681 pts


----------



## Jimhans1

Fired up an old standby rig and ran the bench. Not horrible I guess.









Jimhans1 -- Core i7 2700k @4.6Ghz -- 2x EVGA GTX 570 Superclock SLI @ 797core/1594shdr/3900mem -- 62.7 fps -- 2623 pts



Edit: I put the wrong clock speed for the cpu


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, that "old" rig still makes for a pretty formidable gaming machine...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, that "old" rig still makes for a pretty formidable gaming machine...


Lol, yeah, I'm relegated to using it for the time as I have 3 builds going on that are using up my more current or more powerful cards.


----------



## Painstouch

Updated benchmark for my account, due to new hardware.

Painstouch --- Intel i5 2500k / @ 4600 MHz (OC) --- GTX 770, 1163 / 1536 / 1753 --- 48.6--- 2034


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You guys wanna know what's crazy about this thread and the posters in it? Check out my rig specs in my sig. Go ahead and peruse, I'll wait!







OK, now check this out: *My rig is in 38th place overall in this Valley chart!* That's right, fully water cooled and highly OC'd, my 4930K, dual Titans in SLI, quad channel RAM, etc all together is good for only 38th friggin' place!!! Its insane the number of incredible builds there are here on OCN these days! Just thought I'd point that out.









And by the way, I've got some updates in mind because 38th place is not going to cut it for Night Fury!


----------



## Unknownm

Unknownm --- Intel i5 4670k / @ 4400 MHz / 4000Mhz Uncore --- ATi 280x, 1188 / 1530 --- 49--- 2048




It loads stable 1.18 @ 1.1ghz, using Trixx to apply 1.256 @ 1180Mhz


----------



## doctakedooty

DOCtakeDOOTY - GTX 780Ti Reference -4930K @ 4.5 Ghz - 1385 core 8000 mem @ 1.267 volts - 89 FPS 3722 points


----------



## FtW 420

Managed to get a 290x on water into the top 100 single gpu. Barely in, but in!

FtW 420 -- 4670k @ 5.3Ghz -- r9 290x Lightning @ 1283/1678 -- 82.2 FPS 3441 points


----------



## VSG

That's a great AMD score


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Managed to get a 290x on water into the top 100 single gpu. Barely in, but in!
> 
> FtW 420 -- 4670k @ 5.3Ghz -- r9 290x Lightning @ 1283/1678 -- 82.2 FPS 3441 points


Nice run there. You getting ready for some black screen benching?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's a great 290X score!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Managed to get a 290x on water into the top 100 single gpu. Barely in, but in!
> 
> FtW 420 -- 4670k @ 5.3Ghz -- r9 290x Lightning @ 1283/1678 -- 82.2 FPS 3441 points
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice







'BumbleBee' (=290X Lightning) is really buzzing in anger now


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's a great AMD score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Nice run there. You getting ready for some black screen benching?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's a great 290X score!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'BumbleBee' (=290X Lightning) is really buzzing in anger now


Thanks guys, hoping i can get some DICE tomorrow for some quick cold testing before ln2 & make it a (score) killer bee!

Used the LET to turn it into a black edition, so blackscreen free would be nice as well


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Was that score you posted with the 290X Lightning on the stock air cooler?


----------



## FtW 420

That was with a universal waterblock, on the stock cooler I was at 1224/1680, but didn't leave the air cooler on for long.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What were the temps at your max air cooled clocks? Seemed to me like that TF was really good in all the reviews...


----------



## FtW 420

It did alright, running fan at 100% with +100mV (~1.3V) though some valley & firestrike gpu topped out about 65°, memory & VRM at about 40°.

With the universal at higher core & +200mV gpu was hitting about 45°, memory & VRM were about the same with case fans blowing at the card. Ambient around 18°C.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So you never did a max run on the air cooler or you mean that it began to crash at 65C? I remember back with my 7970 Lightnings that they would start to crash when they hit 70C or so but if I could keep the temps below that they'd keep going...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@staypuft
*My First 1440p*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 R9 290 Sapphy on wasser [email protected] *43.9fps 1835*


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Managed to get a 290x on water into the top 100 single gpu. Barely in, but in!
> 
> FtW 420 -- 4670k @ 5.3Ghz -- r9 290x Lightning @ 1283/1678 -- 82.2 FPS 3441 points


here is my reference 290X







have done those run 2 months ago


----------



## VSG

Excellent stuff! Only the voltage unlocked GK110s are in that score range.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So you never did a max run on the air cooler or you mean that it began to crash at 65C? I remember back with my 7970 Lightnings that they would start to crash when they hit 70C or so but if I could keep the temps below that they'd keep going...


I never did an all out max air run, I only used the +100mV in AB b18 & higher core clock was artifacting in valley, although not flashy artifacts but a wavy line on the screen that would pop up in the 5th test & stay there lowering FPS a bit.
Had the waterblock sitting right there so put that on right after a little air testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> here is my reference 290X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have done those run 2 months ago


I didn't see it, doesn't look like it got added to the spreadsheet, I was just looking in there to see where the 290x were at.

Nice card!


----------



## SDhydro

UPDATE: Sdhydro- [email protected] 5.4Ghz --gtx780 ti KPE @ 1777/3764 -- 102.8 FPS 4299 points

cpu on dry ice and gpu on LN2


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Sdhydro- [email protected] 5.4Ghz --gtx780 ti KPE @ 1777/3764 -- 102.8 FPS 4299 points
> 
> cpu on dry ice and gpu on LN2


holy crap!!! Nice

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## treome

treome --- 4770k @ 4.7ghz --- Powercolor HD 7970 @ 1180/1720 -- Avg 53.6 -- Score 2243

Is this normal for an OC'd 7970?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> treome --- 4770k @ 4.7ghz --- Powercolor HD 7970 @ 1180/1720 -- Avg 53.6 -- Score 2243
> 
> Is this normal for an OC'd 7970?


That's good for a single 7970, yes.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> holy crap!!! Nice
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


Thanks lol it def wasn't easy. Had lots of issues under cold this time but was able to put up this score as well as some other decent ones for the fanboy contest. kingpin card is a beast


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> UPDATE: Sdhydro- [email protected] 5.4Ghz --gtx780 ti KPE @ 1777/3764 -- 102.8 FPS 4299 points
> 
> cpu on dry ice and gpu on LN2




wow thats a damn good score!


----------



## neurotix

Someone really needs to take over this thread. I posted scores a week ago and they still haven't been added.


----------



## mxthunder

StayPuft has taken over the thread.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> StayPuft has taken over the thread.


Thank you for all of your time and effort running this mate after karlitos packed up his toys and went home ...... Respect


----------



## doctakedooty

I would help with the thread since I am usually on OCN at least every 2 days on my PC and everyday on my phone.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> StayPuft has taken over the thread.


Great job MX !!


----------



## doctakedooty

Well I finally did it I broke 90 fps with my reference 780 Ti hopefully able to squeeze some more out of it. That was my crappy card though hopefully here in a bit swap my cards around some and get my good card to hit some numbers.


----------



## VSG

Great score! Submit it to HWBot and it may well be a golden cup for a reference 780Ti.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Great score! Submit it to HWBot and it may well be a golden cup for a reference 780Ti.


I need to start submitting to hwbot but I have it volt modded that was on 1.267 v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I need to start submitting to hwbot but I have it volt modded that was on 1.267 v


Good one!

I seen your volt mod thread.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Great score! Submit it to HWBot and it may well be a golden cup for a reference 780Ti.


Valley isn't on da 'bot mate


----------



## VSG

Not yet, but Massman was hinting it may be added soon.

In the meantime, a voltage unlocked reference 780Ti will run circles around other voltage locked 780Ti cards in other benches.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not yet, but Massman was hinting it may be added soon.
> 
> In the meantime, a voltage unlocked reference 780Ti will run circles around other voltage locked 780Ti cards in other benches.


That's a very interesting piece of info .
Got some good screeners myself , wouldn't mind adding those to my profile


----------



## doctakedooty

Really though I should probably sell my 3 780ti and pick up some classys.


----------



## doctakedooty

DOCtakeDOOTY = 4930k @ 4.7 Ghz - 780 Ti Reference 1375 / 8030 - 90.0 FPS AVG - Score 3767


----------



## doctakedooty

Still going to be happy I was able to push a little further sad I didn't break 91 FPS maybe sell these and try to get some Classys or wait till 880s come out with some Classys then play around with them.
DOCtakeDOOTY - 4930K @ 4.7 Ghz = 780TI Reference 1395 / 8020 - 90.9 FPS AVG - 3804 Score

Honestly I am still happy breaking 90 fps I thought I would never see the day. Maybe one day I can hang up top with jpm, tooshort, and ftw just need more experience then my 6 months lol.


----------



## Levys

My first Valley run at 1100-1300 R9 290 with arctic accelero IV istalled. Itmight need more voltage tweaking. Only added 10Mv.



Is this any good? for an Fx8350 build running at 4414Mhz ?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> My first Valley run at 1100-1300 R9 290 with arctic accelero IV istalled. Itmight need more voltage tweaking. Only added 10Mv.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this any good? for an Fx8350 build running at 4414Mhz ?


Seems a little low, since all the other R9 290's submitted have been between 64-75FPS, and the one submitted with an 8350 got 70fps.


----------



## neurotix

I got 70 fps at 1200/1500mhz.

Even at 1100mhz my fps was over 65.

This was, of course, when I still used my FX-8350.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> StayPuft has taken over the thread.


Sorry I've been so busy, I wanted to come in here sooner to thank mxthunder for all the time committed to this thread, great job!.









Thank you for helping Stay Puft with the transition and thank you Stay Puft for taking the helm.


----------



## Levys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Seems a little low, since all the other R9 290's submitted have been between 64-75FPS, and the one submitted with an 8350 got 70fps.


non X cards? gonna try again tomorrow. Could my psu be holding me back?
It is old corsair HX650 and my 12v rail is possibly a bit crowd't 3x20cm fan ,1x23 , 2x12 , 2 more on corsair H60 rev2, overclocked cpu. Gpu-Z shows 11.75v or is that normal?
asic score is 85,7 so it schoul,d have some potential. or It might just be me doing something wrong


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> non X cards? gonna try again tomorrow. Could my psu be holding me back?
> It is old corsair HX650 and my 12v rail is possibly a bit crowd't 3x20cm fan ,1x23 , 2x12 , 2 more on corsair H60 rev2, overclocked cpu. Gpu-Z shows 11.75v or is that normal?
> asic score is 85,7 so it schoul,d have some potential. or It might just be me doing something wrong


Yes, that's 64-75FPS for the 290 NON-X.

The R9 290x's submitted are between 72-78FPS. There is a google doc link in the OP that shows all (well, almost all) of the submissions, just click the link, the click the tab for sorted. It will put them in GPU order alphabetically, and from high to low for each GPU.

I don't think your psu is going to make your card slow, it WOULD make your PC just **** down if you pull it to hard though. 650 is a bit light IMHO for a 290 series card, or even a GK110 card if your pushing them.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> non X cards? gonna try again tomorrow. Could my psu be holding me back?
> It is old corsair HX650 and my 12v rail is possibly a bit crowd't 3x20cm fan ,1x23 , 2x12 , 2 more on corsair H60 rev2, overclocked cpu. Gpu-Z shows 11.75v or is that normal?
> asic score is 85,7 so it schoul,d have some potential. or It might just be me doing something wrong


Yes, it was non-X cards, I have a 290 Tri-X.

GPU-Z showing 11.75v on the 12V GPU sensor is normal and acceptable. Mine actually shows 11.5v for both my cards and they run perfectly fine. Someone once told me that software sensors are not to be trusted. In all likelihood, the card is getting closer to 12V from the PSU.

I don't think your PSU is the issue. The low score is probably due to either 1) the card throttling or 2) low CPU overclock. For 1), max out the power limit slider in your overclocking software. Set it to 50%. For 2), you need to overclock your processor higher. For me to break 70 fps I absolutely HAD to clock my Vishera to 5ghz. You might not need to run it that high, but you should be able to do 4.6ghz or more on an H60. It doesn't necessarily have to be fully stable under load, just gaming stable.


----------



## FoRcE72

FoRcE72 --- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 3.4 GHz --- ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780 @ 1280 MHz / 1280 MHz --- 115.7 FPS --- 4839

Just got this system put together, 1st run with this...any suggestions.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoRcE72*
> 
> FoRcE72 --- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 3.4 GHz --- ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780 @ 1280 MHz / 1280 MHz --- 115.7 FPS --- 4839
> 
> Just got this system put together, 1st run with this...any suggestions.


OC your CPU, follow the instructions in the OP for optimization of your nVC settings, OC the cards also.

The 780 SLI submissions are between 119-148, with two flukes, one at 112, and one at 155. Most are in the mid-120's to high 130's. So I would say aim for there


----------



## chronicdog

This is a help request, not a post of my score.

My rig:

Intel 9550 quad core @3.7ghz
8gb DDR2
7970 @ 1100/1600

When I select Extreme HD, Im getting 29 FPS in the benchmark. When I take the Extreme HD preset and drop AA down to 2x and turn off vsync (vsync does nothing for me as my monitor is 144hz) Im getting 55 FPS.

Why is AA so expensive? Should I just forgo anything other than the system level morphological AA in Catalyst? In other games FXAA and SMAA dont seem nearly so expensive...

Also, I know my rig is crazy old but the card is good so... why are my scores so bad?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> UPDATE: Sdhydro- [email protected] 5.4Ghz --gtx780 ti KPE @ 1777/3764 -- 102.8 FPS 4299 points
> 
> cpu on dry ice and gpu on LN2


Wow, amazing score! I thought the top single card score was going to be Strong's from here on out. Now we need it added to the OP so we can see the new #1.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicdog*
> 
> This is a help request, not a post of my score.
> 
> My rig:
> 
> Intel 9550 quad core @3.7ghz
> 8gb DDR2
> 7970 @ 1100/1600
> 
> When I select Extreme HD, Im getting 29 FPS in the benchmark. When I take the Extreme HD preset and drop AA down to 2x and turn off vsync (vsync does nothing for me as my monitor is 144hz) Im getting 55 FPS.
> 
> Why is AA so expensive? Should I just forgo anything other than the system level morphological AA in Catalyst? In other games FXAA and SMAA dont seem nearly so expensive...
> 
> Also, I know my rig is crazy old but the card is good so... why are my scores so bad?


AA is a really intense processing task, it can bring any semi-decent cards to its knees. It doesn't help that you other hardware is now 5+ generations old, I love the old C2Q's, still have a couple running in a couple of systems for my family members as hand me downs, but they are long in the tooth, just like lynnfield, clarkdale, and nehelem.

But considering other submissions for folks with 7970's are in the 42-63 FPS range, and yours would be the only C2Q there if submitted, I would think it's you overall system that's bringing you down.

Valley isn't just about GPU strength, it pays to have the highest performance gear overall.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Wow, amazing score! I thought the top single card score was going to be Strong's from here on out. Now we need it added to the OP so we can see the new #1.


Thanks criminal. I was shocked to get such a good score. I knew I could break 100 fps but never thought Id break 101 let alone 102fps whoop. I was such a hard time under ln2 trying to get some results for the 3d fanboy contest but things were off to a bad start. Took a break and tried valley for a bit and bam got this wonderful score. Made all the effort worth while and even got some decent scores for the fanboy contest too.

Just waiting to see my name top the list now. Right next to some other great benchers ftw420 and strongisland


----------



## Jpmboy

update

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 3x GTX 780Ti KPE Sli --- 137.3 --- 5743 1440P


new entry below.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> update
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 3x GTX 780Ti KPE Sli --- 137.3 --- 5743


Has your 4960X list the ability to do 4.9ghz, or did you downclock to run more efficiently?

Was that run at 4K? Can't read the screenshot details on my phone


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Has your 4960X list the ability to do 4.9ghz, or did you downclock to run more efficiently?
> 
> Was that run at 4K? Can't read the screenshot details on my phone


I'm also on my phone but I believe it says 1440p, 8XAA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Sorry, forgot the resolution.
Yeah, it will do 4.9 @ 1.43V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






but I like to keep it below 1.4V (does 4.8 at 1.376 so 4.9 is only for winter until I get this chiller I've had for a year into the loop







) Seems that 103.2x46 @ 1.344V is a sweetspot and that's what I run "almost" 24/7, ram at 2200 8-10-10-28-128-1T
So a switch to the new beta driver added one fps at 1440P and:

*UPDATE:*

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3x GTX 780Ti KPE Sli --- 138.9 --- 5813 *1440P*


gotta do 4K next.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I hate your CPU jpmboy! My crappy IB-E won't do anything past 4747MHz and that's using 101x47 @ +.220mV. Anything beyond that will crash no matter the voltage. Oh well, eventually I'll just get a new one with my Tuning Plan....


----------



## bardacuda

*Update*

bardacuda --- 1090T / 3.96 GHz --- ASUS R9 270, 1255 / 1498 --- 38.9 FPS --- 1626


----------



## yknot

Got a single Classy Ti score........

yknot..........i7-4930 @ 5411 ...........EVGA 780Ti Classified 1529 / 4250.............fps 99.6...........Score 4166


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a single Classy Ti score........
> 
> yknot..........i7-4930 @ 5411 ...........EVGA 780Ti Classified 1529 / 4250.............fps 99.6...........Score 4166


Great score!


----------



## FtW 420

Some really impressive scores rolling in lately!

Sdhydro







Great run!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a single Classy Ti score........
> 
> yknot..........i7-4930 @ 5411 ...........EVGA 780Ti Classified 1529 / 4250.............fps 99.6...........Score 4166


What voltage did you have your classy at?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> What voltage did you have your classy at?


pic posted is so small i can't see the clocks/temps


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> What voltage did you have your classy at?


I think it maxxes at 1.4v (Nv Greenlight?). The reading on the DMM shows above 1.5.

Temps are low 20C because of chiller connected. Clox are as stated...........do I need to redo the screenshot?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I think it maxxes at 1.4v (Nv Greenlight?). The reading on the DMM shows above 1.5.
> 
> Temps are low 20C because of chiller connected. Clox are as stated...........do I need to redo the screenshot?


1.5v nominal possible w/ Classy ('actual' much more on DMM)

...not that you should, but you could


----------



## yknot

I didn't think you could hit 1.5v...............good news


----------



## Jumbosausage

Jumbosausage I5 4670K @ 4.2GHz GTX780Ti @ 1115MHz & 1880MHz 78.9 & 3302


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Does anyone know a way to run Heaven4.0/valley1.0 with F9 benchmark and it not defaulting settings? I want to run 4k eyefinity benchmarks without ambient occlusion because it kills my fps. Possibly VRAM limit? I think people would be shocked to know 4k eyefinity/surround is totally viable with simple tweaks.

Case in point even though its not apples and apples.
NO AA - Medium Quality - Tess=Normal

Heaven 3.0


Heaven 4.0


Both are same settings except Occlusion off on 3.0 ran the benchmark, 4.0 is worried i am going to lie and post an official bench with something secretly turned off?


----------



## Legonut

Might be as far is this card can go. i7 4770K @ 4.5GHz -- MSI Lightning GTX780 @1.45v 1480/3664MHz -- 87.7 3671


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Some really impressive scores rolling in lately!
> 
> Sdhydro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great run!


Thanks FtW 420. I really hope someone takes over this thread and starts updating scores again


----------



## alancsalt

Stay Puft is OP.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Thanks FtW 420. I really hope someone takes over this thread and starts updating scores again


anyone that care's about this thread knows you got #1









......great score


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> UPDATE: Sdhydro- [email protected] 5.4Ghz --gtx780 ti KPE @ 1777/3764 -- 102.8 FPS 4299 points
> 
> cpu on dry ice and gpu on LN2


wow really amazing score. Congrats. I tried so hard to break 101fps and couldn't. breaking 102fps is amazing. I gotta see if my new kpe can beat this. It sucks because I got my old kpe over 1800 core but the memory holds me back. awesome score.


----------



## bilbs84

bilbs84 --- i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz --- Gigabyte R9 270X CrossFire, 1175 / 1425 --- 72.0 FPS --- 3013


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro---2600K / 4.8Ghz ---Asus gtx 780dc2, 1372 Clock/ 6738Memory ---- 79.7 ----3333


Elpida memory?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Elpida memory?


Yeah my 780 dc2 card had elpida memory








Sold the card already


----------



## ultraex2003

ultraex2003>>Amd FX [email protected]>>Gigabyte 2X760 SLI rev 2.0>@1306/1804>>
Mem Patriot @2200>>>AVG FPS --82.5>>>>SKOR--3453


----------



## mtbiker033

back with some new cards!

mtbiker033 --- i7 4820K @ 4.6GHz --- evga GTX780 Dual FTW SLI, 1097 / 1500 --- 114.7 FPS --- 4798



just got these cards today, this is at stock boost, with 107% PT, custom fan profile


----------



## Jasecore

Jasecore

[email protected]

GTX780 sc ACX SLI


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Jasecore
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> GTX780 sc ACX SLI


nice score, what were your clocks?


----------



## Jasecore

.


----------



## Jasecore

Graphics=1406 MHz, Memory=3404 trust me this is not my 24/7 overclock lol


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Graphics=1406 MHz, Memory=3404 trust me this is not my 24/7 overclock lol


right on! I just did a run with +100 and +300 and jumped up to 121.1 fps


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Graphics=1406 MHz, Memory=3404 trust me this is not my 24/7 overclock lol


Unless you are using a boost disabled bios, the clocks shown in valley aren't the correct clocks. If the card has boost, you have to check the core clock graph in the OC software (precision X or Afterburner), or the sensor tab in gpu-z when the card is under load.


----------



## Jasecore

Yeah I used precision X and had to use over volt option and I always use GPU-Z 0.7.8 ROG when overclocking my gpu's but thanks for the heads up


----------



## Jasecore

Nice







the mem clock on most 780's will go +400 but not much more in saying that I havn't overclock a Ti card before


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> right on! I just did a run with +100 and +300 and jumped up to 121.1 fps


I got a firestrike score of 17071 with gpu's set at +100 +200


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Yeah I used precision X and had to use over volt option and I always use GPU-Z 0.7.8 ROG when overclocking my gpu's but thanks for the heads up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mem clock on most 780's will go +400 but not much more in saying that I havn't overclock a Ti card before


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> I got a firestrike score of 17071 with gpu's set at +100 +200


Multi-quote and edit my friend, they are also your friends


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So I just wiped my SSD and did a completely fresh install of Win8.1 (old install got corrupted) and loaded only AB, the voltage hack, and Valley onto it to see if this fixed my age-old issue of 40-50% GPU usage in SLI in Valley. Nope. Even on a brand new Win8.1 install I was getting GPU usages down into the 20%'s and my final SLI FPS was a ridiculous 102 FPS! The bench runs fine in single card mode and actually gets much higher usage in SLI at 1440p as well. I just can't seem to figure out why back in the fall I was getting 140+FPS and had no GPU usage issues but ever since I've not had a decent 1080p SLI run?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So I just wiped my SSD and did a completely fresh install of Win8.1 (old install got corrupted) and loaded only AB, the voltage hack, and Valley onto it to see if this fixed my age-old issue of 40-50% GPU usage in SLI in Valley. Nope. Even on a brand new Win8.1 install I was getting GPU usages down into the 20%'s and my final SLI FPS was a ridiculous 102 FPS! The bench runs fine in single card mode and actually gets much higher usage in SLI at 1440p as well. I just can't seem to figure out why back in the fall I was getting 140+FPS and had no GPU usage issues but ever since I've not had a decent 1080p SLI run?


What driver are you using?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So I just wiped my SSD and did a completely fresh install of Win8.1 (old install got corrupted) and loaded only AB, the voltage hack, and Valley onto it to see if this fixed my age-old issue of 40-50% GPU usage in SLI in Valley. Nope. Even on a brand new Win8.1 install I was getting GPU usages down into the 20%'s and my final SLI FPS was a ridiculous 102 FPS! The bench runs fine in single card mode and actually gets much higher usage in SLI at 1440p as well. I just can't seem to figure out why back in the fall I was getting 140+FPS and had no GPU usage issues but ever since I've not had a decent 1080p SLI run?


Have you tested the older drivers you were using in the fall? Sounds like it has to be something in the drivers or OS that Valley in sli doesn't like at 1080p, Valley has to take a bit of the blame too if it isn't affected as much in other resolutions.
It is a strange one, it's only Valley doing this?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, Heaven 4.0 works fine. I'm guessing its either drivers or Win8.1 (since I had 8.0 when it did work)...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, Heaven 4.0 works fine. I'm guessing its either drivers or Win8.1 (since I had 8.0 when it did work)...


...when I switched from Win 8 to 8.1, Valley scores got worse than they already were compared to Win 7 64


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...when I switched from Win 8 to 8.1, Valley scores got worse than they already were compared to Win 7 64


So far for me it's been identical performance.


----------



## FtW 420

I found win8 pretty close to win7 in Valley, but win7 did score a few points higher consistently.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I found win8 pretty close to win7 in Valley, but win7 did score a few points higher consistently.


I know it is a bit off topic but how about Hwbot Heaven.?
Is there a large variation there.?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I guess I'll never understand why my GPU usages in Valley suddenly took a dive last year. Probably a combo of drivers and OS, though Heaven and Tropics both still work fine. Does anybody else notice 30-40% GPU usage in Valley (especially during the high FPS scenes like that aerial shot that drops down into the mountains early on)?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I guess I'll never understand why my GPU usages in Valley suddenly took a dive last year. Probably a combo of drivers and OS, though Heaven and Tropics both still work fine. Does anybody else notice 30-40% GPU usage in Valley (especially during the high FPS scenes like that aerial shot that drops down into the mountains early on)?


That normally happens when your memory clock is too high which kicks error correction in and effective bandwidth plummets, your memory will still show as running at the clocks you have set it in monitoring programs though but it is not. If your "issue" happens at stock clocks then I have no idea what is going on for you.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I guess I'll never understand why my GPU usages in Valley suddenly took a dive last year. Probably a combo of drivers and OS, though Heaven and Tropics both still work fine. Does anybody else notice 30-40% GPU usage in Valley (especially during the high FPS scenes like that aerial shot that drops down into the mountains early on)?


IMO valley is bugged as hell for everyone. Sometimes it just stutters, freezes for a sec, etc. I had this problem with my 7950, r9 290x (rip) and now with my 470s. Heaven is much better!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> IMO valley is bugged as hell for everyone. Sometimes it just stutters, freezes for a sec, etc. I had this problem with my 7950, r9 290x (rip) and now with my 470s. Heaven is much better!


Never had a single problem with Valley apart from the obvious overclock instability related issues.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> IMO valley is bugged as hell for everyone. Sometimes it just stutters, freezes for a sec, etc. I had this problem with my 7950, r9 290x (rip) and now with my 470s. Heaven is much better!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Never had a single problem with Valley apart from the obvious overclock instability related issues.


Same here, the only time I've had an issue with Valley was when I was being to greedy with my overclock. Otherwise it's been rock stable software that I've run with cards from the GTX200 series and onward.And I've found that, my Heaven overclock limit is higher than my Valley limit, not surprising since Valley is considerably more strenuous than Heaven is. I will say, the AMD cards I've tried in Valley did give me issues, even at stock clocks, which I traced to the "stellar" driver support from team red......


----------



## stanimir330

stanimir330 - i5 4670 @3914MHz - GTX770 JetStream (1332/8000) - 56.5 FPS - 2365 score

__
https://flic.kr/p/nb4MA1


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanimir330*
> 
> stanimir330 - i5 4670 @3914MHz - GTX770 JetStream (1332/8000) - 56.5 FPS - 2365 score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nb4MA1


What driver is that? that's a good score for the clocks used


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I disagree. My best Heaven score is about 10 FPS less than my best Valley run. With tess set to extreme I'd say Heaven is more strenuous to run than Valley...


----------



## SDhydro

Yeah heaven 4.0 is harder on the cards then valley is. Both benches love memory overclocks but I think heaven is more stressful on the gpu clocks


----------



## stanimir330

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What driver is that? that's a good score for the clocks used


The driver is 337.50


----------



## Cool Mike

4K Valley run with R9 295X2. Hope this helps some of you. Cores = 1090 Memory = 1650
With 4K the pixel density is so good 4X AA is not really needed. 51FPS vs. 38FPS

(295x2) Valley Settings - 4K - Ultra - AA 4X



(295x2) Valley Settings - 4K - Ultra - No AA


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> 4K Valley run with R9 295X2. Hope this helps some of you. Cores = 1090 Memory = 1650
> With 4K the pixel density is so good 4X AA is not really needed. 51FPS vs. 38FPS
> 
> (295x2) Valley Settings - 4K - Ultra - AA 4X
> 
> 
> 
> (295x2) Valley Settings - 4K - Ultra - No AA


Quad R9 290s same settings 4k ultra noAA and 4xAA - core 1050
/mem 1300




Also 4k eyefinity 6480x3840 NO AA
low


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




medium

high


----------



## muhd86

i am just wondering how average fps 170 can be had with ati gpus ----

just how much more does one need to push the cpu / gpu to get 170 ..any one here with 780 ti in tri / quad sli .

whats the average --i have my cpu 3930l at 4/5ghz /// does valley need more of a core over clock or memory over clock


----------



## muhd86

4.5ghz on 3930k / slight oc on the gpus

quad 780ti

though still the careds usage ranges from max 75 %


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5ghz on 3930k / slight oc on the gpus
> 
> quad 780ti
> 
> though still the careds usage ranges from max 75 %


Something isn't right there, you should be getting at least 150fps with that setup.


----------



## Yungbenny911

That's a really bad score... What drivers are you using? And what clock is the CPU running at?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5ghz on 3930k / slight oc on the gpus
> 
> quad 780ti
> 
> though still the careds usage ranges from max 75 %


My 4930k at 4.6 scored better with two cards vs 3 cards. With 3 cards I have to increase clock to get more usuage as it seems to bottleneck the gpus. Try increasing your clocks on your cpu see if that helps. I find though using 2 cards get the best results in valley vs tri or quad sli.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really bad score... What drivers are you using? And what clock is the CPU running at?


at the time was runing on 4.5ghz / now at 4.6ghz will try again cpu usage is like max 67 % , cards not being utlized to the full

drivers are 337.50 beta ....should i try 337.61


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Something isn't right there, you should be getting at least 150fps with that setup.


cpu is at 4.6ghz / 150 average fps --ahh the cpu utlization is some times touches 75 % other wise its betweet 45-60 % ,,means what its a massive cpu bottle neck with quad


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> cpu is at 4.6ghz / 150 average fps --ahh the cpu utlization is some times touches 75 % other wise its betweet 45-60 % ,,means what its a massive cpu bottle neck with quad


when running 2 or more gpu's you're cpu oc play's a big part in you're score. but valley is also pretty buggy and a few people have had problems running two or more cards


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I am already testing and collecting data sets for valley and my setup. I am interested how much cpu vs multi-gpu at higher resolutions now.
I already know i have massive cpu bottlenecking @ 1080p even when my cpu is heavily OC'd. I gave up benching at 1080p a while back because of it. The majority of benches are run in 1080p though. I just don't want to buy the fastest cpu to bench at a resolution i never play at anymore.

4k tests


1080p test @ 1100core/1300mem 4xgpu - i saw about 30% gpu usage through most of that bench. major bottlenecking


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when running 2 or more gpu's you're cpu oc play's a big part in you're score. but valley is also pretty buggy and a few people have had problems running two or more cards


...definitely CPU bottle-necking ...I think we discussed this before a few months back, but w/ 4x NV GTX 670es(GK104), almost linear scaling from 2 >3 > 4 GPUs , but w/ 780 Ti Classies (GK110), 2 GPU is the sweet spot, 3x GPU improves by 1 or 2 fps at most, and 4x GPU scores lower, even w/same drivers, CPU settings etc.

...another way of looking at it is that w/ 3x or 4x 670s, an increase in CPU speed and also system memory had some but mostly minor effect...7990s were 'in between', though my fastest runs had to be at 5.25Ghz CPU speed.. I figure to take full advanatge of the latest GPU cores (GK110, Hawaii) w/ 4x GPU, you probably have to be running a six-core CPU at beyond 5.6GHz or so.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Alright, so Valley bench is really confusing me here. When i am testing it at 11520x2160 my results are not changing much. I am also monitoring Wattage at the wall of my cpu/gpu. I seem to be getting alot of SSD access during the bench. I have made CPU oc changes, GPU oc changes and valley barely notices. Here are some things im noticing that may show an issue.

SSD access during bench, sometime its doing alot of access.
Wattage at the wall about 1300w in valley barely changes with gpu/cpu OC
GPU usage bounces around but I've seen it drop to 77% briefly but normally fluctuates around 85%+
When i run game benches I'm getting 1500w at the wall, and gpu usage of 95-100% I.E. BF4/BF3/AVPDX11 bench etc..

Any suggestions?


----------



## neurotix

Finally broke 130 fps with 2 290s. Has anyone else gotten this high with a non-X card? Looking at the list, it doesn't seem like it.

neurotix --- Core i7 4770k 4.7ghz --- 2x Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 1150/1500mhz --- 130.4 --- 5455


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...definitely CPU bottle-necking ...I think we discussed this before a few months back, but w/ 4x NV GTX 670es(GK104), almost linear scaling from 2 >3 > 4 GPUs , but w/ 780 Ti Classies (GK110), 2 GPU is the sweet spot, 3x GPU improves by 1 or 2 fps at most, and 4x GPU scores lower, even w/same drivers, CPU settings etc.
> 
> ...another way of looking at it is that w/ 3x or 4x 670s, an increase in CPU speed and also system memory had some but mostly minor effect...7990s were 'in between', though my fastest runs had to be at 5.25Ghz CPU speed.. I figure to take full advanatge of the latest GPU cores (GK110, Hawaii) w/ 4x GPU, you probably have to be running a six-core CPU at beyond 5.6GHz or so.


5960x should fix that


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Finally broke 130 fps with 2 290s. Has anyone else gotten this high with a non-X card? Looking at the list, it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> neurotix --- Core i7 4770k 4.7ghz --- 2x Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 1150/1500mhz --- 130.4 --- 5455


I came close








Nice frames


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Finally broke 130 fps with 2 290s. Has anyone else gotten this high with a non-X card? Looking at the list, it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> neurotix --- Core i7 4770k 4.7ghz --- 2x Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 1150/1500mhz --- 130.4 --- 5455


Have you tried overclocking your cache on your cpu you might get 1 or 2 more frames thats what I done anyway just a thought


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Have you tried overclocking your cache on your cpu you might get 1 or 2 more frames thats what I done anyway just a thought


Yes, I have actually, the other night I did some tweaking and got my CPU cache to 4.2ghz, and my RAM to 10-11-11-30 1T (from 11-11-11-30 2T).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 TRI 290 [email protected] *137.1fps 5736*

I tricked myself into thinking that it would be a little higher


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 TRI 290 [email protected] *137.1fps 5736*
> 
> I tricked myself into thinking that it would be a little higher


what gpu usage do you get in valley at 1080p, also when I bench games etc.. valley and heaven give me issues where they are not running strong because I watch my killawatt meter and I get at least 100-200 watt difference. I.e. BF4 1500watt` vs valley 1200/1300watts


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> what gpu usage do you get in valley at 1080p, also when I bench games etc.. valley and heaven give me issues where they are not running strong because I watch my killawatt meter and I get at least 100-200 watt difference. I.e. BF4 1500watt` vs valley 1200/1300watts


Heaven and valley not optimised for R9 290 series


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heaven and valley not set up for R9 290 series


yeah I had a feeling but wanted to make sure I wasnt going crazy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> yeah I had a feeling but wanted to make sure I wasnt going crazy


No your not man








Im about to rebench valley this time with 5.2ghz and tight timings running cards at stock vclocks and mem just to satisfy my curiosity


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im about to rebench valley this time with 5.2ghz and tight timings running cards at stock vclocks and mem just to satisfy my curiosity


HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *148.4fps 6207*

Peaked at 176 fps dropped like a bomb to 148 fps


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *148.4fps 6207*
> 
> Peaked at 176 fps dropped like a bomb to 148 fps


dumb question, are you using 1x1 crossfire option? I think it helps over 2 cards?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> dumb question, are you using 1x1 crossfire option? I think it helps over 2 cards?


No that's not a dumb question . What option are you on about is it in CCC ??


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No that's not a dumb question . What option are you on about is it in CCC ??


in ccc create a profile for valley, the under last option for crossfire instead of default try 1x1 option. I forgot who had a guide on it. Hes on here alot. Check the first page of this thread I think


----------



## Jpmboy

figure I'd post this for grins... and to add to the dataset

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- R9 295x2 1100/1500 -- 128.2 --- 5365 (stock volts and stock cooler)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> in ccc create a profile for valley, the under last option for crossfire instead of default try 1x1 option. I forgot who had a guide on it. Hes on here alot. Check the first page of this thread I think


Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. By doing what you suggested I achieved a 2.5fps increase at [email protected] and stock clocks [email protected]








Without profile


Profile

Rep + for you thanks again

Tomorrow I will run it again @ 5.2ghz with that profile and hopefully crack 150fps


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@staypuft
Okay my best subs so far in TRI 290 .









*1080p*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *148.4fps 6207*

Peaked at 176 fps dropped like a bomb to 148 fps









*1440p*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 TRI 290 [email protected] *106.2fps 4444*


----------



## L36

Contributing.


GTX titan black with skyn3t BIOS. TDP disabled, with 1.21V
4770K @ 4.6, HT off. This titan is impressive, 2fast4me.


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt -- i7-3970X @ 4GHz -- GTX 780 Ti KPE @ 1287/3500 -- 5162 -- 123.4 fps


----------



## VSG

Your KPE's memory is at the stock speed of 3500 MHz, not 3000.


----------



## 12Cores

12Cores --- fx-8320 / 4.9ghz --- HD 7970 Crossfire, 1165/1500 Memory --- 82.6 FPS --- 3458


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Your KPE's memory is at the stock speed of 3500 MHz, not 3000.


Fixed. Am I right that AB reads card clocks correctly in the graphs?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

AB reads my cards correctly. Valley does as well because I am using one of Sky's bioses which eliminates boost clocks...


----------



## VSG

Ya, memory clocks are correctly read. Don't go by the core clocks on Valley if it shows up unless you are on a BIOS with boost disabled.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@staypuft
*UPDATE TRI 290*

*1080p*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *155.5fps 6505*


*1440p*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *115.9fps 4847*








My best TRI'S and scores


----------



## alancsalt

1186 in FutureMark and GPUZ
1287 in AB
1502 in Valley....lol


----------



## VSG

The GPU-Z reading should be the same as in AB.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My subs are reading clock and mem right but not x3 on the screen or reading temps correct either


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 1186 in FutureMark and GPUZ
> 1287 in AB
> 1502 in Valley....lol


GPUZ and Afterburner always read the clocks correctly regardless of BIOS (Boost or disabled Boost). If they are fluctuating you may be throttling, Go into AB and look at the power reading during a bench run and see if it's maxing out at 100% or whatever power % you set, if it is then you are throttling.


----------



## lilchronic

only AB and PX read clocks correctly


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> only AB and PX read clocks correctly


Don't know what "PX" is but GPUZ does read the clocks correctly in the "Sensors" tab.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Don't know what "PX" is but GPUZ does read the clocks correctly in the "Sensors" tab.


PX = precision x.... and i forgot about the sensor tab it does read the clock's correct


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> PX = precision x.... and i forgot about the sensor tab it does read the clock's correct


Ah right, been so long since I used PX totally forgot about it.


----------



## Jpmboy

I think there is an update backlog here...


----------



## neurotix

Yeah, what's the deal? Is this ever going to be updated? I've been waiting like 2 months to get my dual 290 score added.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Looks like I won't be able to participate in this thread anymore.







My computer just can't run Valley for some reason. Even on a brand new install of Win8.1 and with memory clocks backed down a bit I'm still getting 25-30% usage during much of the bench and my SLI scores now are a joke at 115 or so FPS (when they used to be in the 140's). I just ran Heaven back to back with Valley and it was a smooth flat line of 98% usage for most of the bench and I got 136.1 FPS which is as high as its ever been in Heaven so I don't think anything is wrong with the rig, just Valley for some reason. All other benches are still fine too...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Looks like I won't be able to participate in this thread anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My computer just can't run Valley for some reason. Even on a brand new install of Win8.1 and with memory clocks backed down a bit I'm still getting 25-30% usage during much of the bench and my SLI scores now are a joke at 115 or so FPS (when they used to be in the 140's). I just ran Heaven back to back with Valley and it was a smooth flat line of 98% usage for most of the bench and I got 136.1 FPS which is as high as its ever been in Heaven so I don't think anything is wrong with the rig, just Valley for some reason. All other benches are still fine too...


Tried using W-7?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No I haven't tried Win7 but I will not be running Win7 on this rig so it'd be a kinda moot point anyway. I do still have 7 on my folding rig...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No I haven't tried Win7 but I will not be running Win7 on this rig so it'd be a kinda moot point anyway. I do still have 7 on my folding rig...


Tried a different bios?

Engineering? Sorry if this has come up before.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No I haven't tried Win7 but I will not be running Win7 on this rig so it'd be a kinda moot point anyway. I do still have 7 on my folding rig...


Besides being a horrible desktop OS IMHO, I watched ALL of my benchmark scores go down with 8/8.1 with the exception of 3DMark 11, it stayed the same, but even when gaming, I was getting less FPS in my games. Microsoft doesn't have enough money to pay me to put it on my system, lol.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Looks like I won't be able to participate in this thread anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My computer just can't run Valley for some reason. Even on a brand new install of Win8.1 and with memory clocks backed down a bit I'm still getting 25-30% usage during much of the bench and my SLI scores now are a joke at 115 or so FPS (when they used to be in the 140's). I just ran Heaven back to back with Valley and it was a smooth flat line of 98% usage for most of the bench and I got 136.1 FPS which is as high as its ever been in Heaven so I don't think anything is wrong with the rig, just Valley for some reason. All other benches are still fine too...


Have you tried re-downloading the install for Valley? I know it seems silly, but I have see other install packages get corrupt and the program never works 100% correct.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Looks like I won't be able to participate in this thread anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My computer just can't run Valley for some reason. Even on a brand new install of Win8.1 and with memory clocks backed down a bit I'm still getting 25-30% usage during much of the bench and my SLI scores now are a joke at 115 or so FPS (when they used to be in the 140's). I just ran Heaven back to back with Valley and it was a smooth flat line of 98% usage for most of the bench and I got 136.1 FPS which is as high as its ever been in Heaven so I don't think anything is wrong with the rig, just Valley for some reason. All other benches are still fine too...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Have you tried re-downloading the install for Valley? I know it seems silly, but I have see other install packages get corrupt and the program never works 100% correct.


That's right don't give up ...........


----------



## phallacy

Did a run in 4k to test out the 4th gpu. Valley seems to bottleneck my 4770k @ 4.6hz alot with 1080p but scales better at higher resolutions. Still working on tweaking the OC settings and what not since I did a complete rebuild and reinstall. Also first time that I'm trying out 14.4 and at least they fixed the power limit issue. Going to work more on the tweaking and settings in CCC.

For the time being

*Phallacy-4770K @ 4.6 ghz Quad 290x @ 1150/1600 4K resolution FPS 83.0 Score: 3473*


----------



## Jimhans1

83fps for quad-CFX seems low, since tri-sli is doing 92fps. Is it just due to the bench itself? Or is the scaling really as bad as folks say?


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 83fps for quad-CFX seems low, since tri-sli is doing 92fps. Is it just due to the bench itself? Or is the scaling really as bad as folks say?


Could be either. My gut feeling is that it should be hitting 100fps but I'm still installing all the chipset drivers and the basic utilities for the mobo back, so that could affect it. I just did FS extreme and scored 14175 which is in the top 10 for my cpu/gpu combo. Still a little low to me though.

imo, I think it's a combination of valley (not heaven) seems to favor nvidia by a good margin and the CPU even though unigine states that it's completely gpu bound. With futuremark benches I get more consistent scaling results in line with others. I tried doing the extreme HD preset and from my score posted with a tri fire setup of 144.6 fps, it jumped a whopping 5 fps to 149.8 fps. Will do all the tweaking over the weekend and hopefully I can get the score to go higher because I'm sick as well of seeing 2/3 780 ti / kpe configs beating my quad setup. Will be upgrading to the x99 platform when it comes out so I think then I will truly see how much of a bottleneck the haswell and plx combo create.


----------



## Jimhans1

In my experience, usually 4-way setups (either cfx or sli) never scale well with the 4th card. It's usually been like, card 2 adds 80-90%, card three adds another 40-50%, then card 4 does like 8-20%, lol. Real point of diminishing returns between 3-way and 4-way. Just my past experiences, ymmv.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Could be either. My gut feeling is that it should be hitting 100fps but I'm still installing all the chipset drivers and the basic utilities for the mobo back, so that could affect it. I just did FS extreme and scored 14175 which is in the top 10 for my cpu/gpu combo. Still a little low to me though.
> 
> imo, I think it's a combination of valley (not heaven) seems to favor nvidia by a good margin and the CPU even though unigine states that it's completely gpu bound. With futuremark benches I get more consistent scaling results in line with others. I tried doing the extreme HD preset and from my score posted with a tri fire setup of 144.6 fps, it jumped a whopping 5 fps to 149.8 fps. Will do all the tweaking over the weekend and hopefully I can get the score to go higher because I'm sick as well of seeing 2/3 780 ti / kpe configs beating my quad setup. Will be upgrading to the x99 platform when it comes out so I think then I will truly see how much of a bottleneck the haswell and plx combo create.


Valley hates AMD cards, and quad cores. Scaling isn't an issue in most things on Crossfire if your high enough resolution. 4k is pretty decent, i have a handful of games and benches that have poor GPU usage, which if your monitoring in Valley is probably the same for you. Another thing i go by is my kill-a-watt meter now. Valley barely reaches 75% of my power usage where as something like BF4 pegs me 100% power usage and gpu usage.

my testing for me has concluded, Heaven 4.0, Valley are both benches that run like a three legged dog....


----------



## mtbiker033

switched to the 2nd bios on these 780 FTW's which unlocked the PT to 110%

mtbiker033 --- Core i7 4820k 4.6ghz --- 2x evga GTX780 Dual FTW @ 1254c / 1241c / 3300m --- 124.9 --- 5277


----------



## ultraex2003

ultraex2003>>core i7 [email protected]>> 2x Gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 [email protected]/1900>>Avg Fps >>92.3 Skor >>3860


----------



## hotrod717

Haven't posted here in a bit. Running some preliminary tests on my 290X Lightning. Seems pretty good for 1200/1600 compared to other 290X clocked higher.


----------



## Jpmboy

Still no OP since MX dropped the thread?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Still no OP since MX dropped the thread?


Thought it was Stay Puft?? MIA??


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Still no OP since MX dropped the thread?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thought it was Stay Puft?? MIA??


Looking into this now. Hopefully all is good with Stay Puft.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Looking into this now. *Hopefully all is good with Stay Puft*.


for sure.


----------



## titter

titter --- Core i7 4770k 4.7ghz --- 1x EVGA GTX770 SC ACX @ 1309c / 3300m --- 1309mhz / 7910mhz memory --- 55.0fps ---2302pts


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 - 4930L 4.6 - MSI R9 290X Lightning 1275/1625-- 78.7fps - 3292pts.



I believe I can pick up a bit. Only using perf and tess off no other tweaks.


----------



## Joa3d43

update (sooner or later







)

Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 5.175 GHz -- 2x HD 7990 @ 1235 / 1633 -- FPS 171.3 Score 7168

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5.2 GHz (phase) -- 2x HD 7990 @ 1231 / 1640 -- *FPS 173* -- *Score 7236*









...test run...playing around w/ a phase cooler for CPU...GPU (water-cooled) values slightly lower than before (OP table; FPS 170); will optimize those later.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> update (sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 5.175 GHz -- 2x HD 7990 @ 1235 / 1633 -- FPS 171.3 Score 7168
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5.2 GHz (phase) -- 2x HD 7990 @ 1231 / 1640 -- *FPS 173* -- *Score 7236*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...test run...playing around w/ a phase cooler for CPU...GPU (water-cooled) values slightly lower than before (OP table; FPS 170); will optimize those later.










Nice one








I could 'only' manage 155.5fps on me tri 290's


----------



## Joa3d43

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could 'only' manage 155.5fps on me tri 290's


Tx... increased CPU speed probably only helps 'significantly' with tri - and especially 4x GPU; my 780 Ti SLI run (156.1) sometime back is not worth repeating w/ phase; probably would pick up a bit but not as much as 4x GPU...

...expecting more tri-R290 runs from you, now that Australia is moving into fall and winter


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> false
> Tx... increased CPU speed probably only helps 'significantly' with tri - and especially 4x GPU; my 780 Ti SLI run (156.1) sometime back is not worth repeating w/ phase; probably would pick up a bit but not as much as 4x GPU...
> 
> ...expecting more tri-R290 runs from you, now that Australia is moving into fall and winter


Hell yes








Then add some A/C on to em as well . Already ive got it down to 12c case ambient temps . Ordered a new temp sensor so I can read the tru water temps after res and on the 3rd card . Should be interesting








The damn driver can be a bit painfull too . Hate that bit , brings me down








And im loving the pci lane switches .


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hell yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then add some A/C on to em as well . Already ive got it down to 12c case ambient temps . Ordered a new temp sensor so I can read the tru water temps after res and on the 3rd card . Should be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The damn driver can be a bit painfull too . Hate that bit , brings me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And im loving the pci lane switches .


...or you could just pour some LN2










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...just 1/3rd pot


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...or you could just pour some LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...just 1/3rd pot


LooooooooL im already benching into the 1.7vcore zone WITHOUT LN2








Not pullin 5.6 gigahurtles though








Im not far off doing that myself ..... well nearly enough parts for deskputer just need the dewar and the pots . Got a few cards I could try it out on but gonna need another chip me thinks


----------



## hotrod717

My lightning seems to be getting better.

hotrod717--4930K-4.8--MSI Lightning 290X--1285/1625--3308



Believe that tops the list for 290X's. a second time. Should of known FTW put one under cold.








Still haven't breached AB's +200mv threshold either.







1.38v water.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> My lightning seems to be getting better.
> 
> hotrod717--4930K-4.8--MSI Lightning 290X--1285/1625--3308
> 
> 
> 
> Believe that tops the list for 290X's. a second time.
> Still haven't breached AB's +200mv threshold either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.38v water.


Awesome









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290 WB [email protected] *128.4fps 5371*

That's 4fps improvement . Using 450mhz lower in cpu clock and 30mhz higher in gpu clock


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290 WB [email protected] *128.4fps 5371*
> 
> That's 4fps improvement . Using 450mhz lower in cpu clock and 30mhz higher in gpu clock


is that with tessellation off? and is that allowed here, in the OP it says tessellation tweaks allowed?


----------



## hotrod717

Got a new 3dMark11 score up too!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> is that with tessellation off? and is that allowed here, in the OP it says tessellation tweaks allowed?


I made and used a profile in ccc
And tess tweeks are allowed


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I made and used a profile in ccc
> And tess tweeks are allowed


gotcha, when i disabled tess for a test run my gpus went to 100% constantly. Not sure why that happens, i wonder if cpu is trying to do tessellation or what


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> gotcha, when i disabled tess for a test run my gpus went to 100% constantly. Not sure why that happens, i wonder if cpu is trying to do tessellation or what


One of many things ive only just started to work out tweeking these red things

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 CF WB 290 [email protected] *133.5fps 5585*









6fps extra with a 500mhz higher cpu clock


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Valley doesn't really use much tessellation, that's why tweaks are allowed and why they make little difference. Heaven uses the crap out of tessellation and the results are massively different with it on and off...


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Valley doesn't really use much tessellation, that's why tweaks are allowed and why they make little difference. Heaven uses the crap out of tessellation and the results are massively different with it on and off...


I will need to do further testing on this, the only difference between these runs are HT on vs HT off- I am not running it at a normal benchmark resolution but i need to test it as well.

11520x2160 - valley no tess


11520x2160 - tess


my gpu usages was in the floorboard on the second run, and in the first cpu was barely taxed.
I will rerun a new batch again and test though maybe its possible i missed something.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290 WB [email protected] *128.4fps 5371*
> 
> That's 4fps improvement . Using 450mhz lower in cpu clock and 30mhz higher in gpu clock


one 290x


2x 290X


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> one 290x
> 
> 
> 2x 290X


*@devilhead + @ HOMECINEMA* ...well done, gents


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *@devilhead + @ HOMECINEMA* ...well done, gents


Yeah well done dudes


----------



## alancsalt

Looks like Stay Puft is out of action for some reason - hope it's nothing bad..

However, we need an OP that can update, so I'm asking if there is anyone who would take on the OP role?

Spreadsheets have a few formulas in them so hoping for someone with some knowledge there.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Looks like Stay Puft is out of action for some reason - hope it's nothing bad..
> 
> However, we need an OP that can update, so I'm asking if there is anyone who would take on the OP role?
> 
> Spreadsheets have a few formulas in them so hoping for someone with some knowledge there.


I would take it over havent used spreadsheet in a few years though but shouldnt take me long to pick it back up.

I was going to take it over before but I didnt have time when I was on night shift now that I am on a more normal shift I can.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Maybe this thread has just run its course? At least until a new version of Valley (preferably one that isn't so borked)...

Lol, I just remembered that I originally started this thread first and then gave it to KarLiToS because he was so excited about doing it...


----------



## Jimhans1

What's borked? I've had not one single issue with it that wasn't caused by my own hardware OC'es.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What's borked? I've had not one single issue with it that wasn't caused by my own hardware OC'es.


Lackluster performance on AMD cards.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The fact that I get 30% GPU usage in SLI in Valley but 99% in Heaven (even on a brand new Windows 8.1 install). Could be an OS issue as I haven't tried Win7 on this rig but still Unigine's responsibility to properly support The most current Windows OS IMO...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Lackluster performance on AMD cards.










don't blame software for defective hardware, lol.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The fact that I get 30% GPU usage in SLI in Valley but 99% in Heaven (even on a brand new Windows 8.1 install). Could be an OS issue as I haven't tried Win7 on this rig but still Unigine's responsibility to properly support The most current Windows OS IMO...


I've not used 8 since it killed my bench scores, rocking 7 since it's still the best overall IMO. And with 7, my sli (2, and 3-way) have not had issues, but, I've also not run with any of the current drivers, still running 320 series whql here.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've not used 8 since it killed my bench scores, rocking 7 since it's still the best overall IMO. And with 7, my sli (2, and 3-way) have not had issues, but, I've also not run with any of the current drivers, still running 320 series whql here.


I have many complaints about windows 8.1 but i used to defend DOS through win for workgroups til the end when Win95/98 took over. Old habits dies hard, but Win8 is like the biggest downgrade for a PC!
If i get one more Win8 update putting that damn APP store icon on my task bar again i am gonna loose it.

Forgot to add: I absolutely love the ascii sad face on the blue screen. it's LIKE OMG MY BFF OS ROCKS!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nope, I'm a huge fan of Win8. Love love love my start screen. I have it set up just the way I want it nd I also really enjoy the app store and many of the cheap apps I've found on it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Eh, windows 9 will be out shortly, and it gives us the option to have the atrocious windows 8 touchscreen optimized start screen or the "standard" windows style desktop format at install, including the correct implementation of the start button.

@Majin SSJ Eric I am glad you've found happiness with the 8 start screen. From my perspective, trying to use my computer for productivity and work based projects, I'm still gonna stick to my 7 though.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Lackluster performance on AMD cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't blame software for defective hardware, lol.
Click to expand...

Ya.
I know the 290x can be in 5-10% of 780Ti performance im every game review done out there.

But on Valley the 290x can't even up with the 780, that is BS.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Eh, windows 9 will be out shortly, and it gives us the option to have the atrocious windows 8 touchscreen optimized start screen or the "standard" windows style desktop format at install, including the correct implementation of the start button.
> 
> @Majin SSJ Eric I am glad you've found happiness with the 8 start screen. From my perspective, trying to use my computer for productivity and work based projects, I'm still gonna stick to my 7 though.


I really like when i open a PDF or picture in windows 8 how it takes up my whole desktop across all my screens. Who needs to multitask these days.... but yes, valley is not running great on new AMD cards, and like mentioned by rt123 they arent that far back in performance.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I like how you can default pdf's and pics to open up using the desktop interface just like in 7 so that your clever "burn" of Win8 falls flat on its face.


----------



## Joa3d43

...I actually find Valley to be quite a consistent benchmark for both AMD and NVidia (I subbed both); it is however very sensitive to overall system settings and for that reason, I use Valley to 'dial in' a component upgrade.

That said, it does seem that it also comes down to the number of GPU cards (in turn affected by overall system setup) > 4x GK104s (or for that matter AMD's Tahiti) seem to score better than the more powerful sister cards when in 3x or 4x GPU

On OS, I much prefer Win 7 over Win 8.1 for any kind of benching (including Valley) w/ the exception of Firestrike / Ex - but then, I really miss my XP 64 setup







...with Valley, the number of 'things' running in the background make a huge difference w/ multiple GPUs, not just OS

...as to this thread, it was very busy until recently, hopefully the OP issues can be addressed soon


----------



## Jimhans1

What "clever burn"? I was being fully sincere and honest. I'm not trying to sway anyones view of 8, I'm explaining what I didn't like about it from my experience with it, and why I feel its not a good OS for work/productivity. It's just MY opinion from having used it.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What "clever burn"? I was being fully sincere and honest. I'm not trying to sway anyones view of 8, I'm explaining what I didn't like about it from my experience with it, and why I feel its not a good OS for work/productivity. It's just MY opinion from having used it.


He was referring to me, since i am making cracks at win8. It's cool though he obviously likes it, it's not for everyone. I guess the bigger issue being related to this thread is many of the benchs aren't even being accepted on Win8 still... Maybe that will be fixed somehow?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> He was referring to me, since i am making cracks at win8. It's cool though he obviously likes it, it's not for everyone. I guess the bigger issue being related to this thread is many of the benchs aren't even being accepted on Win8 still... Maybe that will be fixed somehow?


...only Firestrike and Firestrike Extreme are accepted as Futuremark made a special Sysinfo for those re Win 8(1). ...the general bench problem (a potential cheat) is apparently rooted iw/ Microsoft in the RTC (real time clock generator) in Win 8 (1) as they were trying to look / feel much more like a big mobile phone. RTC in Win 7 is not affected


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I actually find Valley to be quite a consistent benchmark for both AMD and NVidia (I subbed both); it is however very sensitive to overall system settings and for that reason, I use Valley to 'dial in' a component upgrade.


This.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Looks like Stay Puft is out of action for some reason - hope it's nothing bad..
> 
> However, we need an OP that can update, so I'm asking if there is anyone who would take on the OP role?
> 
> Spreadsheets have a few formulas in them so hoping for someone with some knowledge there.
> 
> 
> 
> I would take it over havent used spreadsheet in a few years though but shouldnt take me long to pick it back up.
> 
> I was going to take it over before but I didnt have time when I was on night shift now that I am on a more normal shift I can.
Click to expand...

You should have an invitation to the spreadsheet by now and the OP is in your OCN name.
See how you go. The catchup is the hard part. I put SDHydro's score in, so that is an out of sequence update...

Let's all wish doctakedooty the best as OP.


----------



## VSG

I am sure he will do a great job









Hope Stay Puft is ok.


----------



## Jimhans1

Go Doc, you da man!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am sure he will do a great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Stay Puft is ok.


^ This


----------



## CP3088

Single EVGA GTX 780 TI Classy @ 1202Mhz / 7Ghz ram


----------



## VSG

^ You would want to re-submit with a valid screenshot as indicated in the first post.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You should have an invitation to the spreadsheet by now and the OP is in your OCN name.
> See how you go. The catchup is the hard part. I put SDHydro's score in, so that is an out of sequence update...
> 
> Let's all wish doctakedooty the best as OP.


Thank you I will start getting to work on it tonight when I get off work playing the catch up game.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am sure he will do a great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Stay Puft is ok.


I am sure he is. To be honest, from what I know about Stay Puft based on what we know of people based on a hardware forum, he probably realized how much work it would be and decided to lay low until someone else picked up the responsibility.









I kid... I kid, he just may be really busy. I know I am to busy to take over a thread like this. That is why I would never offer!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thank you I will start getting to work on it tonight when I get off work playing the catch up game.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

For what it's worth in all it's glory and all it's not so glory i went back to win7 dual boot now. I am able to run Valley fullscreen @ 49 Megapixels, 12264x4000 in this case. I CANNOT get a screenshot of it yet, MSI AB crashes Valley when i hit screenshot. The in bench F12 just takes a 49MP screenshot of a black background. Fraps, doesn't even respond. So i had to use the save score option for now until i find a way to SS.

Also, this is for fun.. and yes on Medium when it started to rain it became a slide show lol....

stock gpu clocks, 4xr9 290 - 4.8ghz cpu -



i will oc cards soon enough on this just curious what kind of increase to see when i get to it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Any progress with the "OP" ??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nope, I'm a huge fan of Win8. Love love love my start screen. I have it set up just the way I want it nd I also really enjoy the app store and many of the cheap apps I've found on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice home screen! I see Crysis 1 there







probably in my top 2. Today I figured why not fire it up at 4K.. and freakin WOW! Everyone talks about the graphics in BF4... Cry 1 and warhead still look simply astonishing.








I have 2 and 3 but haven't "fallen" for those.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> For what it's worth in all it's glory and all it's not so glory i went back to win7 dual boot now. I am able to run Valley fullscreen @ 49 Megapixels, 12264x4000 in this case. I CANNOT get a screenshot of it yet, MSI AB crashes Valley when i hit screenshot. The in bench F12 just takes a 49MP screenshot of a black background. Fraps, doesn't even respond. So i had to use the save score option for now until i find a way to SS.
> 
> Also, this is for fun.. and yes on Medium when it started to rain it became a slide show lol....
> 
> stock gpu clocks, 4xr9 290 - 4.8ghz cpu -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will oc cards soon enough on this just curious what kind of increase to see when i get to it.


home built IMAX !!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thank you I will start getting to work on it tonight when I get off work playing the catch up game.


@doctakedooty - thanks for picking this up! Lot's o folks here can help with google sheets if needed.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You should have an invitation to the spreadsheet by now and the OP is in your OCN name.
> See how you go. The catchup is the hard part. I put SDHydro's score in, so that is an out of sequence update...
> 
> *Let's all wish doctakedooty the best as OP*.


Yes, thank you doctakedooty for taking over. Much appreciated


----------



## doctakedooty

I been working on it while we took my 1 year old to the er she had a temp of 104.8 still high but bad ear infections so tomorrow I will hopefully finish up the updates tomorrow I am going to use a vacation day anyways to stay with her


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm going to get a new boot SSD at some point as I am rapidly running out of space on my Force 3 (even with my "Gaming" Intel 320 in use as well) and will be getting the 840 Evo. Was going to go with the 500GB but now I'm thinking I'd better get a 1TB version just to be sure I can get everything on it no problems. Anyway, once I do that I'll probably do a Win7 dual boot setup just for benching. The only thing I don't get is why Valley worked fine on Win8 until September or so last year? I mean, my 143 FPS run in SLI was done on Win8 but I can't even come close to matching that now, even on a fresh Windows install. Granted, that run was before the 8.1 update but that shouldn't be making that much of a difference I wouldn't think. Also, why does Heaven still run fine?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm going to get a new boot SSD at some point as I am rapidly running out of space on my Force 3 (even with my "Gaming" Intel 320 in use as well) and will be getting the 840 Evo. Was going to go with the 500GB but now I'm thinking I'd better get a 1TB version just to be sure I can get everything on it no problems. Anyway, once I do that I'll probably do a Win7 dual boot setup just for benching. The only thing I don't get is why Valley worked fine on Win8 until September or so last year? I mean, my 143 FPS run in SLI was done on Win8 but I can't even come close to matching that now, even on a fresh Windows install. Granted, that run was before the 8.1 update but that shouldn't be making that much of a difference I wouldn't think. Also, why does Heaven still run fine?


I know this one has been haunting you for quite a while and really hope you find a solution

...I suggest that if you have an extra SSD that you duplicate the 'last known good Valley' setup you mentioned re 143 fps re IDENTICAL OS and drivers > really the only way now after you tried so much else. Btw, there is a sizable difference between Win 8 and 8.1 in some benches (ie FSE).. ...also, every time I try to run Valley in Win 8 or 8.1, I have a noticeable performance hit compared to Win 7 64, and that is with same drivers and hardware ...anyways, I hope you get it sorted because 'going backwards' in performance with a given HW combo is frustrating.


----------



## doctakedooty

*ACCEPTED*
neurotix
Jimhans1
Painstouch
FtW 420
HOMECINEMA-PC
treome
DOCtakeDOOTY
FoRcE72
yknot

*UPDATED*
SDhydro
jpmboy
bardacuda

I got to post number 10865 I will work on some more tomorrow. If you have a score that has not been updated before that please pm me with the post number so I can get it updated.


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@doctakedooty
I hope your rugrat gets well real soon mate


----------



## neurotix

Thanks for updating, but, if you could actually update me to the score in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/10920#post_22146225

That would be great


----------



## alancsalt

As doctakedooty says in his post, he has reached post #10865. He hasn't got to that post #10926 yet. He is an unpaid volunteer. Please be patient.


----------



## Jimhans1

Uh, neurotix, he said he only made it to post #10865, so I'm guessing he will update it when he gets to post 10926









Argh, sniped by @alancsalt


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Uh, neurotix, he said he only made it to post #10865, so I'm guessing he will update it when he gets to post 10926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh, sniped by @alancsalt


I originally thought he was going backwards and had got to post 10865, so maybe he thought that to?


----------



## doctakedooty

Sorry working my way up.


----------



## doctakedooty

*ACCEPTED*
Jumbosausage
bilbs84
mtbiker033
HOMECINEMA-PC
jpmboy
alancsalt
phallacy
ultraex2003
titter
12Cores
hotrod717
*UPDATED*
Legonut
stanimir330
neurotix
HOMECINEMA-PC
mtbiker033
*REJECTED*
Jasecore Post # 10885
L36 Post # 10943
hotrod717 Post # 10975

Joa3d43 FIRST PLACE

I only have worked my way up to post 10983 had to take a break to keep my eyes from starting to bleed. There is a lot of updates to be done and I am slowly inching forward to get us caught back up.


----------



## Jpmboy

You gotta pace yourself thru this backlog...

















not an entry.. but CPU makes a significant difference, no surprise I guess:

[email protected]


[email protected]


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Wow its really cool to see my name in the top 10 overall


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You gotta pace yourself thru this backlog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not an entry.. but CPU makes a significant difference, no surprise I guess:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> [email protected]


PCIE 3.0 vs 2.0 also?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> PCIE 3.0 vs 2.0 also?


Possible, but it is a single card and all the gpu-gpu CFX traffic is handled by the on-board PLX. If tested 2.0 vs 3.0 with SLI titans and KPEs - no difference at 1080P in my hands.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Possible, but it is a single card and all the gpu-gpu CFX traffic is handled by the on-board PLX. If tested 2.0 vs 3.0 with SLI titans and KPEs - no difference at 1080P in my hands.


...also noticed that with AMD cards like Tahiti and Hawaii, PCIe 3.0 will drop to PCIe 2.0 when using a fair amount of 'non-standard' BCLK (which of course also affects the system PCIe)...ie strap 125 without any extra BCLK will be fine @ PCIe 3.0 , but strap125 / BCLK 128 will drop PCIe down with my AMD cards, but not NVidia at the same BCLK setting.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice benchies Joa3d43!









Seen some of the scores you've been posting!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice benchies Joa3d43!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen some of the scores you've been posting!


...tx much MrTOOSHORT, but it came at a price


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...don't put your little pinky close to a 3k Silent Typhoon fan


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx much MrTOOSHORT, but it came at a price
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...don't put your little pinky close to a 3k Silent Typhoon fan


Unlucky..


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...also noticed that with AMD cards like Tahiti and Hawaii, PCIe 3.0 will drop to PCIe 2.0 when using a fair amount of 'non-standard' BCLK (which of course also affects the system PCIe)...ie strap 125 without any extra BCLK will be fine @ PCIe 3.0 , but strap125 / BCLK 128 will drop PCIe down with my AMD cards, but not NVidia at the same BCLK setting.


This is good to know, i may be getting a new CPU soon and this will be something you don't find anywhere except from an experienced enthusiast. TY good sir + rep for that tidbit of knowledge!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx much MrTOOSHORT, but it came at a price
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...don't put your little pinky close to a 3k Silent Typhoon fan


Ouch, did you hurt the fan? j/k


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> -snip-
> Ouch, did you hurt the fan? j/k


...fans are fine, little pinky on the left hand might need a few days, because I'm


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...fans are fine, little pinky on the left hand might need a few days, because I'm


So you did spray claret everywhere


----------



## Jpmboy

derped...

anyway, good to see this benchthread pick up!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think its hilarious that I'm in 40th place now! That 142.9 FPS was top ten overall at one point!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Slap another card in and get some moar frames


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

I tweak my GTX 780 a little bit
Member Name --- Leipatemeibbaa
Processor / Speed --- i7 4930k @ 4.4 Ghz
EVGA GTX 780 @ 1280Mhz/1682Mhz

For some reason I can't go any higher with Air Cooling


----------



## VSG

Check out the first post on instructions regarding a valid screenshot for submission. Good score though, what was your memory clocked at? I feel increasing that would help get you into the 80s or at least closer to it.

Edit: Hopefully my replacement KPE has better Sammy memory than the other two that refused to go past 1940 MHz.

@doctakedooty, here is are my submissions till then










Geggeg - i7 4770k at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti at 1493/1937- 91.4 FPS - 3825 score



http://imgur.com/imabezo


Geggeg - i7 4770k at 4.633 GHz - 2x 780 Ti at 1442/1910- 140.5 FPS - 5877 score

That SLI score was definitely off, I am fairly certain the cards weren't getting enough power. But these will have to do till my re-build is done. I am also a massive idiot since I did not successfully save the 1550 MHz core Valley run (94ish FPS) on the single KPE


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Check out the first post on instructions regarding a valid screenshot for submission. Good score though, what was your memory clocked at? I feel increasing that would help get you into the 80s or at least closer to it.


I didn't OC my memory clock. Any suggestion on that? My graphic on air, it already sets above 85 by the end of the benchmark. I remember by round 16/18 the temp is above 85, which is not good.


----------



## VSG

That temp you posted is the core temp, raising memory clocks on air won't really affect that. If it does, you may want to keep it down. Also try lowering core clocks and raise memory clocks instead to see if that helps.


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

I tweak my GTX 780 a little bit

Leipatemeibbaa--4930K-4.4--EVGA GTX 780 OC--1280/1682--Avg 77.5 Score 3242

For some reason I can't go any higher with Air Cooling


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leipatemeibbaa*
> 
> I tweak my GTX 780 a little bit
> Member Name --- Leipatemeibbaa
> Processor / Speed --- i7 4930k @ 4.4 Ghz
> EVGA GTX 780 @ 1280Mhz/1682Mhz
> 
> For some reason I can't go any higher with Air Cooling


Please follow OP for it to be valid.
All scores posted must be accompanied by this data line in order to be considered for the Top 30:

Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score

Please provide a screen shot of the final score screen taken with F12, found in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots, converted to .jpg

Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings required
or does not have the correct screen shot and data line will not be counted.

On other notes I will finish getting the thread back on track this weekend I been working alot this week so havent had much time monday thru friday


----------



## alancsalt

Good on ya Doc!


----------



## strong island 1

strong island 1 --- 4930k / 5.5ghz --- 780 TI Classified K|NGP|N, 1764mhz Core / 7700mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 104.5 --- Score 4370


----------



## VSG

Showoff!

Just kidding man, that is absolutely incredible. I can only imagine how many runs it must have taken


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k / 5.5ghz --- 780 TI Classified K|NGP|N, 1764mhz Core / 7700mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 104.5 --- Score 4370
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nailed it







great result!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Showoff!
> 
> Just kidding man, that is absolutely incredible. I can only imagine how many runs it must have taken


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nailed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great result!


Thanks guys. it was really exciting. once I saw sdhydro's amazing score I never thought I had a chance to be it but we all keep pushing it higher. I wonder where we will finally end up once this 780 ti generation is over.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k / 5.5ghz --- 780 TI Classified K|NGP|N, 1764mhz Core / 7700mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 104.5 --- Score 4370
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


just wondering what bios you used on the KPE ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Officially faster than my best ever CF 7970 score! Nice job Strong!


----------



## lilchronic

also beat my 670 sli score


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> just wondering what bios you used on the KPE ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Officially faster than my best ever CF 7970 score! Nice job Strong!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> also beat my 670 sli score


Thanks guys, I appreciate it. I was using the original XOC bios Kingpin released. I have never used any other bios. it has always worked great for me.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks guys, I appreciate it. I was using the original XOC bios Kingpin released. I have never used any other bios. it has always worked great for me.


thats a nice mem overclock for that bios i cant go past 7400Mhz with out it crashing at the desktop


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats a nice mem overclock for that bios i cant go past 7400Mhz with out it crashing at the desktop


ya the card I killed was very similar to yours and almost lost all overclock under ln2 and did about 7400mhz on water. This one does 8000mhz on air/water and about 7800mhz on ln2. I ran out of ln2 last night when i got this score so if I might be able to squeeze a little more out of the card.

This is the card I just got back from RMA. I wonder if they have been concentrating on binning memory chips a little more on the newer cards after we all had such poor mem overclocks. maybe i just got lucky.


----------



## paspasero

Paspasero --- i5 3570K @ 4.5Ghz ---- MSI 780 Lightning SLI ; 1452 / 1602 ---- 121.6 FPS ---- 5088


----------



## strong island 1

wow your screen name reminds me of my last name passero.


----------



## alancsalt

The newer kingpins have higher asic (>70), so i'm thinking the early ones (<70) are the good ln2 ones?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k / 5.5ghz --- 780 TI Classified K|NGP|N, 1764mhz Core / 7700mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 104.5 --- Score 4370


Thats what im talking about right there!! Great run glad to see your new card is playing nicer with memory overclocks.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k / 5.5ghz --- 780 TI Classified K|NGP|N, 1764mhz Core / 7700mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 104.5 --- Score 4370


Great score mate


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> FPS 104.5 --- Score 4370


Sweet run and out-of-world score, Strong! It's amazing how much extra you can squeeze out of a GPU just when you think your previous score was the ceiling!


----------



## mohit9206

deleted post.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*


Uh, you might want to read Post #1 of this thread and follow the instructions to submit a proper bench run. But, since you had that run at 900P and still barely did 28fps, I'm not sure your result will be very pretty at Extreme HD........


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> SNIP .... *and still barely did 28fps,* *I'm not sure your result will be very pretty at Extreme HD*........


Results don't have to be pretty looking to be submitted







. People are free to submit whatever they want as long as they are using the correct settings.


----------



## Jimhans1

I agree, I wasn't saying to NOT submit it, I meant pretty to watch during the bench, it will probably be a slide show for him.


----------



## vargus14

Ok here is my 3.5 year old 2600k at 4635 MHZ 103x45 @1.368v with a Gigabyte P67-UD4-B3 MB 8GB ddr3 1600 Cas 9 Vengence memory Powered by a Corsair TX850 PSU.

Graphics horsepower comes from 2 slightly overclocked EVGA 4GB gtx 770 classified Cooled cards using EVGA precision with +65 on the cores and +319 on the memory.
Primary card ASIC rating is 92.4% letting it run at 1332mhz on the core and 1912.5 on the memory according to GPUZ with temps topping at 70c
Secondary card ASIC rating is only 77.7% letting it run at 1267.3mhz on the core and 1912.5 on the memory according to GPUZ with temps topping at 59c

I ran the Heaven Benchmark at the Extreme HD setting with 8xAA @1920-1080p Heaven reported my primary core speed at 1371mhz and the secondary card at 1345mhz which I know is wrong. The above GPUZ speeds are correct.

AVERAGE FRAME RATE 96.5 fps
SCORE 4037

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
96.5
Score:
4037
Min FPS:
37.7
Max FPS:
173.3
System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3501MHz) x4 Actual speed 4635 mhz
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.3788 (4095MB) x2
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Extreme HD
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013

So what do you all think ? Am I getting the most out of my cards or should I flash my LN2 bios with the best SKYNET Bios ROM file or what







If I should flash them what file do you PRO's rec??


----------



## doctakedooty

*ACCEPTED*
hotrod717
Geggeg
_*UPDATED*_
HOMECINEMA-PC
strong island 1

*REJECTED*
devilhead post # 10997 Please follow OP for it to be scored. Name- CPU -Cpu Clock - GPU - Core Clock - Mem Clock - AVG FPS - Score
CP3088 post # 11023 Please follow OP use f12 for screenshot at the end of the run
DeadlyDNA post # 11028 Please follow OP use F12 for screenshot to be counted at the end of the run
Leipatemeibba post # 11059 Pleae follow OP use F12 for screenshot to be counted at the end of the run
Paspasero Please follow OP use F12 for screenshot to be counted at the end of the run.

All right guys all the submissions to this point have been updated so we are now back on track.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> All right guys all the submissions to this point have been updated so we are now back on track.


-snip-

...you're doing a great job !


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...you're doing a great job !


Thank you it took me awhile but I finally got the backlog done lol.


----------



## Rbby258

Whys Joa3d43 first and second with the same setup?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Whys Joa3d43 first and second with the same setup?


His first place was done with 2 7990's his 2nd place was done with 4 7990s there not the same setup since one was 2 cards the other was 4 cards.


----------



## VSG

You mean 1 and 2 7990s respectively


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> strong island 1 --- 4930k / 5.5ghz --- 780 TI Classified K|NGP|N, 1764mhz Core / 7700mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 104.5 --- Score 4370


whoa!!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> His first place was done with 2 7990's his 2nd place was done with 4 7990s there not the same setup since one was 2 cards the other was 4 cards.


You can only have 2 7990's there dual gpu cards. 2 7990's is 4 gpus.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> You can only have 2 7990's there dual gpu cards. 2 7990's is 4 gpus.


That's what I ment sorry so I will rephrase it he has 1 7990 2 gpus for first place and 2 7990s 4 gpus for his second place run.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> That's what I ment sorry so I will rephrase it he has 1 7990 2 gpus for first place and 2 7990s 4 gpus for his second place run.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> That's what I ment sorry so I will rephrase it he has 1 7990 2 gpus for first place and 2 7990s 4 gpus for his second place run.


...yeah, 2x 7990s = 4 GPUs. The difference was in the CPUs; both were at 5.25 giggles, but one was a 4960X, the other a 3970X....my 8th spot or so is for 2x 780 Ti Cl...don't really mean to show up that often but then again, we decided some time ago to have different setups (CPU, GPU) show so that people can figure out best combos / differences in combos...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, 2x 7990s = 4 GPUs. The difference was in the CPUs; both were at 5.25 giggles, but one was a 4960X, the other a 3970X....my 8th spot or so is for 2x 780 Ti Cl...don't really mean to show up that often but then again, we decided some time ago to have different setups (CPU, GPU) show so that people can figure out best combos / differences in combos...


I thought it was just gpu changes for multiple entry's, you could be all of top 5 or more if you wanted to get a few different cpus and just drop your cards in each.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I thought it was just gpu changes for multiple entry's, you could be all of top 5 or more if you wanted to get a few different cpus and just drop your cards in each.


...doesn't matter to me one way or the other; the 'value of the info' in current 1st & 2nd is that Ivy-E gets you an extra 3 FPS over SB-E at the same CPU speed w/ everything else mostly equal...then again, that will really only matter to folks who run 3 or 4 GPUs, where bottlenecking becomes much more of an issue.


----------



## Unknownm

unknownm --- 4670k / 4.3ghz / 3.8Ghz Uncore --- XFX R9 290 (PT1T bios) , 1000mhz Core / 5500mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 60.30 --- Score 2523

memory bump from 1250(x4)5000 to 1375(x4)5500


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> *ACCEPTED*
> hotrod717
> Geggeg
> _*UPDATED*_
> HOMECINEMA-PC
> strong island 1
> 
> *REJECTED*
> devilhead post # 10997 Please follow OP for it to be scored. Name- CPU -Cpu Clock - GPU - Core Clock - Mem Clock - AVG FPS - Score
> CP3088 post # 11023 Please follow OP use f12 for screenshot at the end of the run
> DeadlyDNA post # 11028 Please follow OP use F12 for screenshot to be counted at the end of the run
> Leipatemeibba post # 11059 Pleae follow OP use F12 for screenshot to be counted at the end of the run
> Paspasero Please follow OP use F12 for screenshot to be counted at the end of the run.
> 
> All right guys all the submissions to this point have been updated so we are now back on track.


No worries on my post it was just for fun. I couldnt get a screenshot to work at that resolution. it just gave me a black screen so even if i wanted i couldn't :-(


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Leipatemeibbaa--4930K-4.4--EVGA GTX 780 OC--1280/1677--Avg 77.3 Score 3233


----------



## neurotix

Please update my multi monitor score.

neurotix -- i7 4770k 4.5ghz -- 2x R9 290 Tri-X 1100/1500mhz -- 64.3 -- 2689 pts



Here it is cropped if you couldn't see the score.


----------



## doctakedooty

_*ACCEPTED*_
Leipatemeibbaa
Unknownm
neurotix


----------



## michael-ocn

Hello valley thread folks. A friend of mine on steam noticed odd white artifact'ing with his dual 780ti rig and the new 337.88 driver. Is that a known issue? And if so, does it affect the bench's results?

Thnx!


----------



## Jimhans1

Yes, and yes! The new drivers have been nasty for Valley, hasn't affected other benches/games but was not nice to Valley


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> unknownm --- 4670k / 4.3ghz / 3.8Ghz Uncore --- XFX R9 290 (PT1T bios) , 1000mhz Core / 5500mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 60.30 --- Score 2523
> 
> memory bump from 1250(x4)5000 to 1375(x4)5500


1380 to 1500 (120x5). I know I already posted a score but memory does seem to help in valley


----------



## Nizzen

Good score?

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/1346mhzvalley1440p.png.html

Edit: I failed, it was coustom


----------



## neurotix

Great score, but you didn't follow the rules of the original post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Good score?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/1346mhzvalley1440p.png.html
> 
> 
> Edit: I failed, it was coustom


*we need more 1440P and 4K entries !!!*


----------



## VSG

Fine, just because you asked:

Geggeg - i7 4770k at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti at 1493/1937- 55.9 FPS - 2340 score


----------



## lilchronic

(2560x1440)
lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.6Ghz - 780Ti k|ngp|n [email protected] 1.35v - 1398Mhz / 7300Mhz - 55.7 FPS - Score 2332


----------



## VSG

That's weird, I got you beat on every clock up there and am only ahead by 0.2 FPS.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's weird, I got you beat on every clock up there and am only ahead by 0.2 FPS.


you do the tweaks in the op ?


----------



## VSG

Pretty sure I did, that's an old screenie though. Maybe I got my core clocks off for that run?

Were you on the tight timings BIOS?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Pretty sure I did, that's an old screenie though. Maybe I got my core clocks off for that run?
> 
> Were you on the tight timings BIOS?


yeah and 337.88 drivers


----------



## VSG

Those working ok for you? I thought that had an issue with Valley? I think the newer drivers and the tighter timings on the memory helped overcome the clock difference. I will test it out when I got my rebuild done (which may well be at least a month or two from now if my build log is anything to go by)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 1380 to 1500 (120x5). I know I already posted a score but memory does seem to help in valley


All those scores I posted didn't have the ATi Tweaks recommended from the 1st page. Seems doing 2x AF and no optimization gives me small small bump


----------



## Joa3d43

...new entry for me (290X Lightning)

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5147 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1271 / 1657 --FPS 80.1 SCORE 3351


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Fine, just because you asked:
> 
> Geggeg - i7 4770k at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti at 1493/1937- 55.9 FPS - 2340 score


*Nice !!*

you and lilchronic are using the XOC bios?

(1440P allows these cards to stretch their legs some!)


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R295x2 1089/1625 ---- 71.3 --- 2985 (1440P)


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Nice !!*
> 
> you and lilchronic are using the XOC bios?
> 
> (1440P allows these cards to stretch their legs some!)


I was on the skyn3t BIOS, but once the rebuild is done enough to be operational I will likely try out the XOC bios again.


----------



## lilchronic

i tried to do a 4k run but i can only do it windowed and the resolution is off a little 3840x2144 instead of 3840x2160???


xoc bios FTW


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i tried to do a 4k run but i can only do it windowed and the resolution is off a little 3840x2144 instead of 3840x2160???
> 
> 
> xoc bios FTW


Does fullscreen give an error? Win8 by chance?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Does fullscreen give an error? Win8 by chance?


no it just put's it to my native resolution 2560x1440 ..... windows 7


----------



## Jpmboy

That's strange... anyway, Nice 4K run!!

gonna have to fire up the bench rig and try a one card 4K valley run.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no it just put's it to my native resolution 2560x1440 ..... windows 7


ahh sorry I thought it was 4k native. I havent tried custom resolutions for 4k on nvidia yet. I may one day yet get some nvidia cards for 4k but I still have my old 680gtx's. On AMD with pixel patch I have fullscreen issues unless I add it to the registry. I am guessing nvidia is different.


----------



## Joa3d43

...an update on the update









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5147 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1280 / 1657 -- FPS 80.4 SCORE 3364


----------



## VSG

I wonder how much of that is from that massive memory bandwidth up there. Could you please do a run with the same core clock but memory at, say, 1500 MHz please?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wonder how much of that is from that massive memory bandwidth up there. Could you please do a run with the same core clock but memory at, say, 1500 MHz please?


...just in the meantime pulled the Lightning and set up a Classy in the bench system...next time I run the Lightning , will do


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ran the 1440p bench in SLI for the hell of it to see if I could avoid the "Valley doesn't work in SLI on my rig for some reason" issue I've had since last year and got a brilliant 65FPS!







Before SLI was broken in this bench I did a run at 1440p and got 95FPS! That was back when we first got software voltage control on the Titans. Ever since then I always get 30-40% GPU usage during Valley on my Titans and the scores are all laughable compared to what I used to get when everything worked as its supposed to...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ran the 1440p bench in SLI for the hell of it to see if I could avoid the "Valley doesn't work in SLI on my rig for some reason" issue I've had since last year and got a brilliant 65FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before SLI was broken in this bench I did a run at 1440p and got 95FPS! That was back when we first got software voltage control on the Titans. Ever since then I always get 30-40% GPU usage during Valley on my Titans and the scores are all laughable compared to what I used to get when everything worked as its supposed to...


That broken SLI thing has been plaguing your rig for way too long. What is with that? Only Valley, right?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ran the 1440p bench in SLI for the hell of it to see if I could avoid the "Valley doesn't work in SLI on my rig for some reason" issue I've had since last year and got a brilliant 65FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before SLI was broken in this bench I did a run at 1440p and got 95FPS! That was back when we first got software voltage control on the Titans. Ever since then I always get 30-40% GPU usage during Valley on my Titans and the scores are all laughable compared to what I used to get when everything worked as its supposed to...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That broken SLI thing has been plaguing your rig for way too long. What is with that? Only Valley, right?


...yeah, it's like a mystery rig ...Eric, why not run a few Catzilla (720, 1080, 1440) and check GPU usage and comparable Titan scores. In some ways, Catzilla can behave a bit like Valley. ...and as discussed before, Win 7 64 would make comparisons easier, if you have a separate SSD as win 7 and 8/8.1 are a bit different in memory / GPU management


----------



## BBEG

Day 1 OCing with the new R9 290: 1200MHz core & 5500MHz memory thanks to a +100mV voltage bump. CPU down at 4.2GHz. Thinking tomorrow I'll hook up the watt reader and edit the ini file to allow up to 200mV. Who knows what shenanigans will ensue then. Air cooling will be the main limit here, I think.

Now that I've got the voltage bump I can also try for > 6000Mhz memory. When I was trying that with GPU Tweak, I'd black screen and everything went crazy psychedelic immediately after hitting "apply".


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> All those scores I posted didn't have the ATi Tweaks recommended from the 1st page. Seems doing 2x AF and no optimization gives me small small bump


Only difference here is 200mhz core bump + 200mhz uncore bump (4.3/3.8 to 4.5/4.0).

Unknownm -- 4670K @ 4.5/4.0 -- 1x 290 XFX P1T1 BIOS @ 1100 / 1500 -- FPS 69.9 SCORE 2924


----------



## Hellraiser12

Could not do much better but my motherboard is not the best. 1150 1300


----------



## doctakedooty

Hey guys I haven't forgot about this thread. I will do some updates tomorrow. I am only going to do updates probably once or twice a week unless new hardware come out then I will update probably daily.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Most of the threads only update once or twice a week. No issues there...


----------



## NathJK

NathJK [email protected] --- Gigabyte GTX 660 SLI x 2 @1202 / 1650 ---- AVG - 65.7 FPS --- SCORE - 2747


----------



## BenjaminBenj

BenjaminBenj --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz ---- EVGA GTX780 (03G-P4-2782-KR) ; 1,267MHz / 1690MHz ---- 75.2 ---- 3147


----------



## szeged

man this thread lost its oomph after last fall/winter =\


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The magic 100FPS, then it tanked.

Mighty Titan took a piece of this thread with her when she went down.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I gave up on my 780Ti on air until I get it under water. Could never break 80fps







79.8fps was my best arrgghh


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My computer hates this bench now so I don't ever run it anymore...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The magic 100FPS, then it tanked.
> 
> Mighty Titan took a piece of this thread with her when she went down.


she will be missed ...RIP


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My computer hates this bench now so I don't ever run it anymore...


it hates yours? imagine how bad it hates mine then.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My computer hates this bench now so I don't ever run it anymore...


bahahahaha.... sorry man, but every time I hear you say it or I remember how well your rig use to run it I can't help but laugh out loud







stupid ghost in the machine man, ghosts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> it hates yours? imagine how bad it hates mine then.


I don't think anyone holds a candle to Majin SSJ Eric lol


----------



## legion1capone




----------



## CoolRonZ

Bout all I'm good for... But its not all about benching, crysis3 and Metro:LL run awesome @1440P, especially for a single card. woohoo







and max mid 40s for GPU, mid 70's for VRM's cool n quiet!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Still tinkering on my setup but here is where I am at so far
cpu FX [email protected]
R9 290x 1250/1625 single gpu run


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Still tinkering on my setup but here is where I am at so far
> cpu FX [email protected]
> R9 290x 1250/1625 single gpu run
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...that's a very good result already, even before tinkering is finished







...don't know much about AMD FX9590, difficult to oc ?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's a very good result already, even before tinkering is finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...don't know much about AMD FX9590, difficult to oc ?


Ty, to be honest I am just starting on the over clocking and I am really limited on amd since I just got this setup. I am used to my intel options so its a bit foreign to me. I am struggling to get past 5ghz because vvdroop is kicking my butt. And when vdroop isnt kicking my butt temps are. I think I still have some left in the tank on my gpu but who knows. Do you know if there is a way to stretch 290x memoryt oc with any voltages on a ref?

I am a bit anxious to see how well my other 290xs oc as well. I need to borrow Homecinemas ac unit. Where is he these days anyways did he get bored?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Ty, to be honest I am just starting on the over clocking and I am really limited on amd since I just got this setup. I am used to my intel options so its a bit foreign to me. I am struggling to get past 5ghz because vvdroop is kicking my butt. And when vdroop isnt kicking my butt temps are. I think I still have some left in the tank on my gpu but who knows. *Do you know if there is a way to stretch 290x memoryt oc with any voltages on a ref?
> *
> -snip-


...you might want to give RBBY258's excellent tool a shot...while designed for MSI AB 19 beta which expired a few days ago, just roll back the date on your computer by a month...he's got a list here re voltage controllers http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19 ...works on my 290X Lightning, but re reference, won't know until you try


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...you might want to give RBBY258's excellent tool a shot...while designed for MSI AB 19 beta which expired a few days ago, just roll back the date on your computer by a month...he's got a list here re voltage controllers http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19 ...works on my 290X Lightning, but re reference, won't know until you try


Some improvements







but these are just for fun right now. I need to verify i don't have some crazy voodoo going on because these numbers shocked me. I never got anything like this on my i7 3820 but i had 290's and not good 290x cards.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Some improvements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but these are just for fun right now. I need to verify i don't have some crazy voodoo going on because these numbers shocked me. I never got anything like this on my i7 3820 but i had 290's and not good 290x cards.


...that's a hot start, but hard to compare 4x cards


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's a hot start, but hard to compare 4x cards


i have 4 cards, but this is with cf disabled, so only 1 gpu, if i understand you correctly

I am out of time tonight, i will re run it tomorrow with AB usage in the background and CCC tweaks all that jazz.. I just turned everything off to keep it from affecting my score. I am not going to rip out 3 of my water cooled cards for Valley bench. I love benching but not that much!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Some improvements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but these are just for fun right now. I need to verify i don't have some crazy voodoo going on because these numbers shocked me. I never got anything like this on my i7 3820 but i had 290's and not good 290x cards.


thats really good score with that clocks(1250/1650)







my 3930k at 5.2ghz and 290X at 1300/1730 manage to get 82.9







what kind of magic drivers did you used?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> i have 4 cards, but this is with cf disabled, so only 1 gpu, if i understand you correctly
> 
> I am out of time tonight, i will re run it tomorrow with AB usage in the background and CCC tweaks all that jazz.. I just turned everything off to keep it from affecting my score. I am not going to rip out 3 of my water cooled cards for Valley bench. I love benching but not that much!


...figured it had to be a single card result but w/4x showing... ......been there myself w/ 4 water-cooled cards and 3 disabled via mobo-switches ...again, fantastic result !

And who knows, w/ '''rumours' of a R9 295X (3072 cores), it might (> might) even be possible to unlock more cores in some 290X if someone comes up with a new BIOS, a la 'unlocked 290>290X








...then again, the problem with rumours is that they're rumours > http://www.overclock.net/t/1498058/vidcardz-amd-to-launch-hawaii-xtx-gpu/60#post_22476374


----------



## VSG

Is turning off CF/SLI is the same as using dip switches to turn off an entire lane or physically removing the card? To be sure that score is from a single card, I would completely disable the rest of the cards.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is turning off CF/SLI is the same as using dip switches to turn off an entire lane or physically removing the card? To be sure that score is from a single card, I would completely disable the rest of the cards.


...yeah figured it was a single per my comment, but I hate when Valley reports the # of GPUs wrong, ie on some of my runs...happened to me several times, even when the other cards are switched off via mobo switch AND the SLI connectors are removed AND PCIe power connectors also...shouldn't really show the other cards then, but Valley does w/ some systems.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow that's by far the best 290X Valley run I've seen so far, of course I haven't been paying a lot of attention lately. Nice score!


----------



## VSG

I am still not convinced that is only a single card working. Not challenging anything, just not convinced it is as simple as disabling CFX/SLI to run single card benches.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

.


----------



## VSG

I am sorry you had to go through so much trouble, really never meant you had to defend anything. I only said that because when one of my cards was disabled and it was still in there, the single GPU scores were ~5-10% higher. But it seems not so in your case.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

.


----------



## VSG

You don't need to remind me, irrespective of whether you are on the green or red team drivers and Windows seem to hate you all the time.


----------



## Rbby258

Your scores look fine so don't worry about anything. Perhaps AMD has a better tweaked driver for people that support them with having a amd setup.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Does this help any ^^^^^^^^


...the '''problem''' is really not specific to you but a more general one...for some reason, 'Valley' only shows 'one card' read-out in the top right corner re GPU type, speed, temp etc with AMD, even when I'm running AMD 4x GPU, unlike when I run 2-4x NVidia...that info in the top-right is not the be-all-end-all, but for NVidia, it's usually enough to show the number of GPUs

...BUT there's something else I find very intriguing (in the positive sense)...I simply do not know enough about your AMD *C*PU, but I seem to recall that while the latest top AMD CPUs may not be able to compete with Intel in some other measures, re system RAM access / speed they shine...add in your CPUs GHz speed AND the fact that Valley does react very positively to both fast and tight system RAM. I wonder whether Valley's 'uniqueness' (just ask Majin Eric







) works extra-well with the latest AMD CPUs...


----------



## doctakedooty

I havent forgot about this thread I have had my board on ln2 I will get my laptop up and running again this weekend so I can do some updates since I am selling my 4930k and rampage iv black edition and picking up a 4790k till the x99 8 cores come out.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

.


----------



## SmileMan

SmileMan - i7 4790K stock - MSI R9 280X Gaming 1100MHz/1600MHz + Club3D R9 280X RoyalQueen 1050MHz/1500MHz + XFX HD 7950 DD 1040MHz/1425MHz -- 113.1 - 4733pts.
Well, these are basically 2 R9 280Xs and 1 HD 7950. However, it results in 3X HD7950 performance...
All the cards are a little overclocked, not by much though











Sadly enough, my board only supports a 8x/4x/4x config... I should have scored higher with something like 16x/8x/8x


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Yeah, to be honest i am not impressed with this main board yet.-snip-"


as mentioned before, I use this one for commercial apps, but it's a damn fine 16x16x16x16x board w/ decent OC tools


----------



## Errorist66

Errorist66 I-4930K at 4.5GHz, Dual GTX780TI EVGA SC 1306MHz core/ 7400mem. avg FPS 135.3 score at 5660


----------



## DeadlyDNA

.


----------



## jakku

happy with my results.. best i5 2500k with 770


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> happy with my results.. best i5 2500k with 770


congrats!


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 -- 4670k @ 4200 -- gtx 770 @ 1346 / 1800 -- FPS 55.1 -- SCORE 2306


----------



## feznz

[email protected];1437Mhz/8000-59fps-2468

An old score I had laying around I might try break the 60FPS now winter has arrived here again have to wait for a frosty night


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I don't understand. If you disable crossfire or sli your running on one card. I will try running it in a window then, CF does not work in windowed on desktop.i can keep AB open hopefully and it won't mess with my score much.Then if you still think somehow im using more than 1 gpu i don't know what to say.. I didn't submit it as a result since i am still trying to tweak the cpu/system but if it is an issue then don't post it on the board.


your score is fine. check post #10810 its FtW420's run with the r9 290x. his score and fps is the same as yours. the only difference is he has a higher minimum fps while you have a higher max. he also has the clocks of the core and memory a little higher then you but still the same score which could easily be explained by an unstable oc on his side.


----------



## evotuner76

(evotuner76) [email protected], Radeon R9 270 1050 core/1500mem,Avg Fps=33.8 Score=1413


----------



## Devildog83

Did this a bit ago, figured I might as well post it.


file:///C:/Users/Devildog/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20140326_0930.html


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's a pretty sweet all-AMD rig you got there!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's a pretty sweet all-AMD rig you got there!


Thank you sir, just getting ready for my 1st Intel build.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> congrats!


ty sir


----------



## WebTourist

WebTourist -- i7 3960x @ 5.1GHz-- GTX780TI Classy 1570/8260 -- 99.4 FPS -- 4159
Under Water



thanks @strong island 1 for the info about temperatures.
I keep the temperatures around 40 degrees and I got this result.


----------



## szeged

nice score, push it a little more and you got 100 fps on water


----------



## VSG

8260 memory


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice score, push it a little more and you got 100 fps on water


seems easy ... but its not


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> WebTourist -- i7 3960x @ 5.1GHz-- GTX780TI Classy 1570/8260 -- 99.4 FPS -- 4159
> Under Water
> 
> 
> 
> thanks @strong island 1 for the info about temperatures.
> I keep the temperatures around 40 degrees and I got this result.


wow great clock's for water ..... and those temps, must be cold where you're at


----------



## VSG

lol ya I can never hope for 27 C even with a chiller, the heat these guys put out will overpower any decent chiller out there.


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow great clock's for water ..... and those temps, must be cold where you're at


20c
but i built very long custom water rig specially for this test

The tems are around 35-40 but i minimize before taking the picture


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> 20c
> but i built very long custom water rig specially for this test
> 
> The tems are around 35-40 but i minimize before taking the picture


ahhh i see....... very nice


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> 20c
> but i built very long custom water rig specially for this test
> 
> The tems are around 35-40 but i minimize before taking the picture


Mind telling what you have in the custom loop?


----------



## szeged

ice









i still want one of these -

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20515/ex-wat-257/Aquacomputer_Airplex_GIGANT_3360_External_Radiator_-_Aluminum_Fins_33303.html?tl=g30c95s667


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Mind telling what you have in the custom loop?


2 loops. 2 radiators for CPU and 5 for GPU (outside the case). 4 x D5 pums .
looks bad but I wanted to se is it true that less temps = more points
And yes. It is true.
If i keep temperatures around 30c overclock is realy stable.

@1510/8200 no artifacts




More results:


----------



## VSG

Yes, it is pretty common info now that with GK110 the cooler you are, the more stable the OC at the same volts.

What rads did you have? I ask because I am going to be having 2 loops as well for CPU and GPU with multiple rads so wanted to get an idea of how much to expect.


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yes, it is pretty common info now that with GK110 the cooler you are, the more stable the OC at the same volts.
> 
> What rads did you have? I ask because I am going to be having 2 loops as well for CPU and GPU with multiple rads so wanted to get an idea of how much to expect.


CPU 240x60 + 240x30 + 2d5 pumps/ 5 speed
GPU 240x80 +240x60 + 2x240x30 + 360x30 + 2d5 pumps/ 5 speed (you need pressure)

if necessary you can put the last radiator ( without fans







) in a container with water and ice.

Try to keep max 35 C - 39 C during the tests.

I'm really surprised by the result.
At the same voltage and settings I get 50-70 mgz more

Today for the first time I pass firestrike with over 16,000 graphics points.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2374216


----------



## VSG

Thanks a lot, I should be ok rad wise but since everything is going inside my case I can't use the ice trick. Great FS score


----------



## Joa3d43

...remounted my two primary Classies after giving them a rest; hopefully can find some more speed (trying to find the error correction point for VRAM which may be a bit higher but think I'm close), btw,still too hot re ambient 26c









...but not so long ago, 165+ is what my 7990/quadfire did...in a year's time, who knows what we all will be running









*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies 1473 / 2021 -- SCORE *6906* FS *165.1*

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies @ 1479 / 4035/x2 -- SCORE *6924* FPS *165.5*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> CPU 240x60 + 240x30 + 2d5 pumps/ 5 speed
> GPU 240x80 +240x60 + 2x240x30 + 360x30 + 2d5 pumps/ 5 speed (you need pressure)
> 
> if necessary you can put the last radiator ( without fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in a container with water and ice.
> 
> Try to keep max 35 C - 39 C during the tests.
> 
> I'm really surprised by the result.
> At the same voltage and settings I get 50-70 mgz more overcklock.
> 
> Today for the first time I pass firestrike with over 16,000 graphics points.
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2374216*


post that *here* for team OCN !!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thanks a lot, I should be ok rad wise but since everything is going inside my case I can't use the ice trick. Great FS score


...does you case have at least two holes for w-c loop hoses ? I have an older setup whereby I ran the GPU loop tubes through those holes fora a bigger external rad


----------



## VSG

My case is the Caselabs TX10-D. I currently have 13.140mm and 10.120mm worth of rads and everything fits inside easily lol. I can fit in another 4 560mm rads if I want (or 2 600mm rads and 2 560mm rads) inside without problem.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> My case is the Caselabs TX10-D. I currently have 13.140mm and 10.120mm worth of rads and everything fits inside easily lol. I can fit in another 4 560mm rads if I want (or 2 600mm rads and 2 560mm rads) inside without problem.


...was thinking about the 'chill-box extension' only...mind you, with one 'hot' GPU it can work for a few benches, but when I first build my setup back in January which has that option and I ran it w/ 4 oc'ed Classies, I literally saw the ice melt before my eyes in one bench run (4x 800w peak)


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...was thinking about the 'chill-box extension' only...mind you, with one 'hot' GPU it can work for a few benches, but when I first build my setup back in January which has that option and I ran it w/ 4 oc'ed Classies, I literally saw the ice melt before my eyes in one bench run (4x 800w peak)


Ooops.. Ya, I haven't given up on the chill box idea just yet. There are nice grommets that are covered up with plates at the moment but can be easily used to route tubing outside for a rad or two placed in an ice box.


----------



## Luciferxy

Luciferxy -- [email protected] -- 780Ti Gigabyte TOC ; 1293 / 7100 -- 82.9 -- 3467



Edited
Forgot this run was on my 2nd boot drive, that has no intel driver installed


----------



## Luciferxy

-double sigh-


----------



## KeepWalkinG

*KeepWalkinG* i5 [email protected] -- r9 290 Sapphire Vapor-X @ 1220 / 1650/x4 -- SCORE *2909* FPS *69.5*


If i have i7 4790k maybe i get *75FPS ???*


----------



## oDizz82

Sorry for the mess up in my previous post...

*odizz82* = AMD FX 8350 @ 4.6GHz, (2) Asus GTX 770s in SLI @ 1293.4MHz / 1536 Shaders / 7880MHz
AVG. FPS = 77.3
Score = 3235


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Sorry for the mess up in my previous post...
> 
> *odizz82* = AMD FX 8350 @ 4.6GHz, (2) Asus GTX 770s in SLI @ 1293.4MHz / 1536 Shaders / 7880MHz
> AVG. FPS = 77.3
> Score = 3235


That AMD is seriously bottlenecking those cards


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Sorry for the mess up in my previous post...
> 
> *odizz82* = AMD FX 8350 @ 4.6GHz, (2) Asus GTX 770s in SLI @ 1293.4MHz / 1536 Shaders / 7880MHz
> AVG. FPS = 77.3
> Score = 3235


should be getting 87-92fps with them clocks


----------



## KeepWalkinG

What you think on my score if i have i5 or i7 haswell with good overclock?
post #11210


----------



## oDizz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> That AMD is seriously bottlenecking those cards


Trust me, I've been wanting to jump ships to Intel ever since I started benchmarking my system not even six months ago.


----------



## szeged

definitely worth it for benching, as you can see there. two 770s should be in the 90+ fps area easily.


----------



## oDizz82

There are members on here with (2) GTX 760s that are killing my score!!! So can't wait for the 5820K to hit the shelves and it will be bye-bye amd for me LOL


----------



## lilchronic

Who's talking about a bottleneck ?.......................


----------



## szeged

rofl







nice.

gonna put my new KPE onto a stock e8400 system and see how it goes lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice.
> 
> gonna put my new KPE onto a stock e8400 system and see how it goes lol.


good luck getting it to boost higher than 324Mhz lolz


----------



## szeged

lol probably


----------



## hotrod717

New ref. Sapphire 290x on water. Not as good as my Lighting, but best reference card I've had. Also testing at 5ghz.









hotrod717 - [email protected] - - 290x - 1285/1466 --76.8 - 3213


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice score, push it a little more and you got 100 fps on water


I tried everything with my 3960x but I did't get 100 FPS .

But with 4770k @4.9









WebTourist -- i7 4770k @4.9 GHz-- GTX780TI Classy 1570/8260 -- *100.1 FPS* -- 4190
Under Water - max GPU temp 32C



I ordered new parts and after 3 weeks I will make a new z97 rig and I'll try again.


----------



## szeged

Very nice








My new pots just got here, time to make the kpe scream.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> I tried everything with my 3960x but I did't get 100 FPS .
> 
> But with 4770k @4.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WebTourist -- i7 4770k @4.9 GHz-- GTX780TI Classy 1570/8260 -- *100.1 FPS* -- 4190
> Under Water - max GPU temp 32C
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered new parts and after 3 weeks I will make a new z97 rig and I'll try again.


turn HT off and oc to 5Ghz might get you 101 FPS









very nice score by the way....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new pots just got here, time to make the kpe scream.


..............so im coming over this weekend


----------



## szeged

If Jones welding will rent me a Dewar we can do ln2 benchies







. If not we have to stick with dry ice lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> If Jones welding will rent me a Dewar we can do ln2 benchies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If not we have to stick with dry ice lol.


im down with that


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey, hey fellas check it out! I actually got a pretty decent score in Valley!







It was at 1440p but the GPU usage stayed above 90% for pretty much the whole run! This is the first time in a year that that has been the case!

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.6GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC in SLI @ 1280MHz / 3742MHz --- 99.3 FPS --- 4153*


----------



## VSG

Yay! Glad it seems to be on the right path now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, turned right around and reset it to 1080p and this is what I get:



-_-

Tell me my computer isn't trolling me!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, turned right around and reset it to 1080p and this is what I get:
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Tell me my computer isn't trolling me!


...your computer is trolling you







...nice 1440 score, though


----------



## Devildog83

This is with a lowly g3258 Pentium k at stock - the shot is of a run with a my 8350 overclocked to 4.8 Ghz. Hmmmmm wonder what it will look like @ 4.5 Ghz.... same GPU's at the same clocks with the same cooling in the same case.


----------



## gqneon

Self-removed, reposting with correct syntax.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You need clock speeds included and the proper data line to be entered for inclusion in the chart. Just take a screenshot with F12 at end of run and find your pictures in C: Drive --> Users ---> Your name ---> Valley ---> Screenshots (think that's the correct path).


----------



## yawa

K here I go. I pushed my 290X's memory really far this time. Made a huge difference all around. Since My temperature's are pretty fantastic right now, I think it's time to go for broke with the voltage and try to get somewhere between 1250-1300Mhz on the GPU.

Yawa - [email protected] - - 290x - 1220/1475 --67.3 - 2816


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Your result is low for ths clock..

Maybe your card is throttle, are you sure that you set Power Limit +50 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, turned right around and reset it to 1080p and this is what I get:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Tell me my computer isn't trolling me!












yup - it's trolling you!

1080P... ? dying at the K/T boundary.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I know, its dumb as can be! How in the hell can 1080p only get 4 FPS more than 1440p???


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I know, its dumb as can be! How in the hell can 1080p only get 4 FPS more than 1440p???


you're computer doesn't like 1080p..... why should it, it's too beastly for that res lolz


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- [email protected] --- 2xGTX780Ti KP --- 58.8 --- 2459 4K resolution.
Just a first try with my daily clock.


----------



## MadHatter5045

MadHatter5045 --- i7 4770K / 4.5GHz --- GTX 780Ti; 1280MHz / 7900MHz --- 81.2 FPS --- 3399


----------



## gqneon

gqneon --- 4770k / 4600 --- 780 ti KPE SLI, 1463 / 7600 --- 148.2 --- 6200

gqneon OCN name
1080p score 2x SLI
4770k @ 4.6 / 4.2 uncore 1.3275v
2x SLI KPE 1463 / 7600
148.2 / 6200 Score



Hope this covers everything!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon --- 4770k / 4600 --- 780 ti KPE SLI, 1463 / 7600 --- 148.2 --- 6200
> 
> gqneon OCN name
> 1080p score 2x SLI
> 4770k @ 4.6 / 4.2 uncore 1.3275v
> 2x SLI KPE 1463 / 7600
> 148.2 / 6200 Score
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this covers everything!


Nice score.
If you haven't done so already try adding some memory clocks and give the loose timing bios a try on your 2xKPE
I was also getting additional points when overclocking my 3930k from 4.6 to 5.0GHz for dual titans so there's more potential by oc'ing cpu higher for dual gpu or more


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Nice score.
> If you haven't done so already try adding some memory clocks and give the loose timing bios a try on your 2xKPE
> I was also getting additional points when overclocking my 3930k from 4.6 to 5.0GHz for dual titans so there's more potential by oc'ing cpu higher for dual gpu or more


I checked and I have the Skyn3t Rev 5 BIOS on my cards, and in the description it says "looser timings." Although I was about to get +200/300 on Valley with stock EVGA LN2 bios, so maybe it's not? I don't know. Should I be trying a different one?


----------



## marc0053

The Skyn3t Rev 5 BIOS is the one i use and for me had the best results for oc'ing the memory.
+200 to + 300 sounds about right. Not many kpe cards do above that but apparently the most recent kpe cards do a bit better.


----------



## gqneon

gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz --- 780Ti KPE Dual SLI, 1476 / 7700 --- 153.7 --- 6431

DUAL SLI KPE run on normal water loop 1.3v / 1.8v/ 1.050v / 400 PWM



































Best 1080p run to date!


----------



## gqneon

gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz --- 780Ti KPE Dual SLI, 1463 / 7700 --- 109.5 --- 4580

DUAL SLI KPE run on normal water loop 1.325v / 1.8v/ 1.050v / 400 PWM

THIS IS A 1440P RUN - thanks!




Best 1440p Run to Date - I should probably try some of those tweaks on post 1 !


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz --- 780Ti KPE Dual SLI, 1476 / 7700 --- 153.7 --- 6431
> 
> DUAL SLI KPE run on normal water loop 1.3v / 1.8v/ 1.050v / 400 PWM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best 1080p run to date!


Great job on both of these runs








woot 1000 posts


----------



## interr




----------



## Oggodatank

New Entry

Oggodatank -- i7-4820K @ 5.0 -- GTX780Ti Classified -- 1398/2000 -- 89.9/3762 -- 7/14/2014


----------



## MadHatter5045

MadHatter5045 --- i7 4770K / 4.5GHz --- GTX 780Ti; 1293MHz / 7900MHz --- 81.4.5FPS --- 3533 (single GPU)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Those runs are beast mode gqneon! The KPE's are truly spectacular! My poor little Titans have no chance!


----------



## oDizz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> MadHatter5045 --- i7 4770K / 4.5GHz --- GTX 780Ti; 1293MHz / 7900MHz --- 81.4.5FPS --- 3533 (single GPU)
> 
> Nice!


----------



## oDizz82

**nice**


----------



## Satchmo0016

Satchmo0016 --- I7 4790k / 4.6ghz --- 1 x Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X, 1 x Sapphire R9 295x2 OC Name, core: 1030 both / mem: 1400 / 1300--- 145.8 --- 6100

I haven't done any tweaking yet, but will post back with a proper screenshot once I optimize and maybe OC a little.



I feel like it should be a little higher for tri-fire though. Edit: it was also tripping my UPS. Lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Does the 290 non-X limit the 295X2 any? I don't know, I'm just asking...


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Does the 290 non-X limit the 295X2 any? I don't know, I'm just asking...


This 290 vapor x is faster than a stock 290x, is cooler, and has more OC headroom so not much at all really. The loss of shaders is pretty much made up for by the improvements on the card. If anything I think the 295x2 is holding it back simply because of the complexity of using crossfire over the PCI both internally and externally at the same time. Hopefully that should improve as crossfire drivers develop though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, don't know much about the current AMD cards. I had two different pairs of 7970's back in the day and they worked really well once AMD sorted out their driver issues. Have you tried just running the 295X2 at max OC for a baseline to see just how much the 290 is contributing? My dual Titans get 143 FPS so I would imagine three 290's should do a bit better but I don't really know...


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmm, don't know much about the current AMD cards. I had two different pairs of 7970's back in the day and they worked really well once AMD sorted out their driver issues. Have you tried just running the 295X2 at max OC for a baseline to see just how much the 290 is contributing? My dual Titans get 143 FPS so I would imagine three 290's should do a bit better but I don't really know...


Yeah I felt like I should be scoring a little higher, but most of these benchmarks simply dont run as well on AMD as they do on Nvidia cards for whatever reason. I did when I first got it but had driver issues and wanted to set up eyefinity. I have to use the 290 for the 3 monitors since they're all DVI, so I only have to use 1 DP to DVI instead of 2 (those things are like 100$ each)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I know, I had to buy one when I had my 7970's because my 1440p monitors only have DVI inputs and my 7970's only had a single dual link DVI port. Now that I have my Titans that active DP to DVI adapter is just sitting on a shelf in my office in case I ever need it again...


----------



## Satchmo0016

When I get a chance to take out the 290 I'll post again with the single 295 score, I'm kinda curious now. I have a feeling it'll be close to when I had 2 290 crossfire, but unfortunately I didnt record any of those runs.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> Yeah I felt like I should be scoring a little higher, but most of these benchmarks simply dont run as well on AMD as they do on Nvidia cards for whatever reason. I did when I first got it but had driver issues and wanted to set up eyefinity. I have to use the 290 for the 3 monitors since they're all DVI, so I only have to use 1 DP to DVI instead of 2 (those things are like 100$ each)


prolly your psu is limiting your cards. i also think that 3 290s or 3 290X will be easier to oc than your combination. Look at the leaderboard in Tri, specifically the top.


----------



## criminal

Some of these scores are down right amazing!

Good job everyone.


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> prolly your psu is limiting your cards. i also think that 3 290s or 3 290X will be easier to oc than your combination. Look at the leaderboard in Tri, specifically the top.


I'm only pulling about 1kW from the wall, so about 900W to the PSU doing a benchmark. I noticed that sometimes cpu would peak 100% and then all GPUs would kinda drop down to the 30-50%s. My 4790k wont clock higher than 4.6ghz (its a complete dud unfortunately) so I think I'm getting a bottleneck somewhere. Ram maybe, but probably not since running at 1866 so I don't think that's it.


----------



## jchon930

EVGA GTX 780 FTW edition
i5 2500k @4.2ghz

score: 2711 @ extreme hd preset...

is this normal?


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Please read the posting rules and the tweak rules


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz --- 780Ti KPE Dual SLI, 1476 / 7700 --- 153.7 --- 6431
> 
> DUAL SLI KPE run on normal water loop 1.3v / 1.8v/ 1.050v / 400 PWM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best 1080p run to date!


Just checking to see if I've messed up my code line or result screen caps or anything - I haven't seen any of my results on the spreadsheet and I want to make sure I'm not doing something incorrectly. Thanks!

Reference Posts 11246 and 11247


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> prolly your psu is limiting your cards. i also think that 3 290s or 3 290X will be easier to oc than your combination. Look at the leaderboard in Tri, specifically the top.


so, I jump started the second PSU just to run the 295 and got the exact same results. So its not a power issue unfortunately


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Just checking to see if I've messed up my code line or result screen caps or anything - I haven't seen any of my results on the spreadsheet and I want to make sure I'm not doing something incorrectly. Thanks!
> 
> Reference Posts 11246 and 11247


I havent updated in awhile sorry I should be updating first of august we have been on a 2 week vacation and right now we are moving so my desktop is packed up once we get everything unpacked and finished moving I will get the thread updated.


----------



## yawa

Oh man. You guys were right. Something was way off. Trixx was massively throttling my card.

Switched to Afterburner last night and just did Valley now and well, see for yourself...

Yawa --- 4790k / 4.7GHz --- 290X 1283 / 1479 --- 78.5 --- 3283

Standard custom water loop +400mv (I was wary, but my temps top out at 55C and the problem VRM at 69C so I'm more than fine with it for now, though I'll likely stick to no more than +300mv in the future)...





Well that's it for me in Valley for now. Off to rebench EVERYTHING else.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I always have that great, frenetic feeling when I figure out something new that massively increases my scores in a bench. All the sudden I'm benching everything I have like a mad man, not able to wait to see the results of my new tweak or whatever!


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I always have that great, frenetic feeling when I figure out something new that massively increases my scores in a bench. All the sudden I'm benching everything I have like a mad man, not able to wait to see the results of my new tweak or whatever!


Yup, like a kid in a candy store right now. So giddy. Just broke 6000 for the first time in Firestrike Extreme.

Scary thing is, I can probably go higher. My temps are very much under control right now, but baby steps. Last thing I need to do is kill the card.


----------



## Satchmo0016

Update:

Satchmo0016 --- I7 4790k / 4.7ghz --- 1 x Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 1120/1400, 1 x Sapphire R9 295x2 OC 1030/1400 --- 154.1 --- 6450



Finally broke 150fps, and I think that's about all I can do because the 295x2 actually performs worse if OC'd even a little due to throttling.


----------



## yawa

Also let my story stand as a warning to anyone Overclocking using Trixx on a 290/290X. If you're getting weird scores (otherwise as expected in 3D Mark, but terrible in everything else) Trixx is likely throttling you.

Use Afterburner instead.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Trixx used to be THE utility to use with 7970's (at least Sapphire ones) because you got to use up to 1381mV which was significant when benching. Now I;ve been away from AMD so long I'm not sure what is best to use. You say stick with AB? I'm asking because I just got a new MSI R9 270X Gaming to stick in the folding rig (finally retiring the 580 Lightning) and will need to get reacquainted with AMD again...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz --- 780Ti KPE Dual SLI, 1463 / 7700 --- 109.5 --- 4580
> DUAL SLI KPE run on normal water loop 1.325v / 1.8v/ 1.050v / 400 PWM
> THIS IS A 1440P RUN - thanks!
> 
> 
> Best 1440p Run to Date - I should probably try some of those tweaks on post 1 !


Those are two of the best KPEs I've seen. Very nice! Is that 1.325V from an evbot, the classy tool or read from the card with a multimeter? Just set High performance in NVCC, the rest of the tweaks are placebo


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Trixx used to be THE utility to use with 7970's (at least Sapphire ones) because you got to use up to 1381mV which was significant when benching. Now I;ve been away from AMD so long I'm not sure what is best to use. You say stick with AB? I'm asking because I just got a new MSI R9 270X Gaming to stick in the folding rig (finally retiring the 580 Lightning) and will need to get reacquainted with AMD again...


May be different in your case. My Diamond 290X flashed to Asus bios was throttling down like crazy in Trixx, especially in regards to Heaven and Valley, even though my temps (it's water blocked) were barely breaking 50C in these benches.

A switch to Afterburner normalized my scores and even boosted them at lower clocks. Your results may vary however I feel it's worth mentioning for anyone who might be getting lower than expected scores. Even at +300mv/400mv I never get higher than 55C. So it's a fun little experiment. I may even give 1300Mhz+ on the core a go soon and try to take the top single 290X spot (my last bench puts me third I think, and I've got 1st in Heaven, and 1st in "Tessalation on" Firestrike Extreme/2011 Extreme), so I have a better than decent chance at it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Those are two of the best KPEs I've seen. Very nice! Is that 1.325V from an evbot, the classy tool or read from the card with a multimeter? Just set High performance in NVCC, the rest of the tweaks are placebo


he's got 1.325 in the classy tool so if he has both dip switches on thats 1.5v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> he's got 1.325 in the classy tool so if he has both dip switches on thats 1.5v


eh... I thought that was off a DMM.


----------



## szeged

and 1.325 of the tool depending on the pwm the volts could be a lot higher lol. hey lilchronic wake up, its time to freeze stuff today!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> and 1.325 of the tool depending on the pwm the volts could be a lot higher lol. hey lilchronic wake up, its time to freeze stuff today!


im up now , my phone dead though...............


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> and 1.325 of the tool depending on the pwm the volts could be a lot higher lol. hey lilchronic wake up, its time to freeze stuff today!


Lol, No... really? the guy posted his "tool" settings.







Is that why you should use a DMM?

post your kiler FS score HERE. make sure you use the 2014 cup wallpaper.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol, No... really? the guy posted his "tool" settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why you should use a DMM?
> 
> post your kiler FS score HERE. make sure you use the 2014 cup wallpaper.


today was raining all day humidity is like 90% i didnt think it was a good day today


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> today was raining all day humidity is like 90% i didnt think it was a good day today


yeah - you'd just be making snowballs with condensate.


----------



## szeged

Maybe we can bench today if I don't work all day again


----------



## benfica101

Sapphire R9 290 CF run, 1120Mhz Core,1325 Memory
Ultra settings


----------



## benfica101

Sapphire R9 290 CF run, 1120Mhz Core,1325 Memory
Extreme HD Settings


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- i7-3970X / 5069MHz--- 3 x EVGA 780Ti KPE, 1320 / Shaders / 3500 --- 152.6 AVG. FPS --- Score 6383 - improved score further on


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- i7-3970X / 5069MHz--- 3 x EVGA 780Ti KPE, 1320 / Shaders / 3500 --- 152.6 AVG. FPS --- Score 6383


Salty - Did you switch off the x8 card and try 2 xSLI? The only benchmark that scales well for me going from 2 to 3 KPEs is 3dMK11, unless I up the resolution to 1440P or 4K. Frustrating.


----------



## alancsalt

lol!

No.

Do I need to change the sli bridge for that?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow Alan, I didn't know you stepped up to triple 780Ti KPE's?!?! That's some serious power you got there now!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

He certainly has .. but as I found out I couldn't get enough watts to feed em all and keep it all together past [email protected] tri on a chilled loop


----------



## gqneon

gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz --- 780Ti KPE , 1502 / 7700 --- 91.6 --- 3832

Single Card Run KPE 1.35v / 1.8v/ 1.050v / 400 PWM


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- i7-3970X / 5069MHz--- 2 x EVGA 780Ti KPE, 1320 / Shaders / 3500 --- 147.6 AVG. FPS --- Score 6173 EDIT: Beaten


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- i7-3970X / 5069MHz--- 2 x EVGA 780Ti KPE, 1320 / Shaders / 3500 --- 147.6 AVG. FPS --- Score 6173


NIce !! yeah - that third 8x card barely helps in this benchmark. (i haven't needed to remove the sli bridge going from 3x -> 2x. Did you?)

where';s the OP??


----------



## szeged

Doc has been super busy moving to a new house, getting everything set up and working. He's trying his best though


----------



## Jpmboy

Ah... that explains it.

Uneventful move Doc!


----------



## turrican9

Really, seeing Radeon 7970 crossfire beat R9 290 Crossfire and GTX 770 SLI beat GTX 780ti SLI in OP, no matter overclocking or tweaking makes me think the Valley benchmark can not be taken very serious, and as any indicator of gaming performance.


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- i7-3970X / 5069MHz--- 3 x EVGA 780Ti KPE, 1320 / Shaders / 3500 --- 152.7 AVG. FPS --- Score 6388 - added a wee smidgeon..







EDIT: Beaten


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Really, seeing Radeon 7970 crossfire beat R9 290 Crossfire and GTX 770 SLI beat GTX 780ti SLI in OP, no matter overclocking or tweaking makes me think the Valley benchmark can not be taken very serious, and as any indicator of gaming performance.


Valley does not like Hawaii for some reason and if 770 SLI is beating 780ti in SLI, either the person with the 770 SLI is cheating somehow or the 780ti SLI is not configured correctly.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Really, seeing Radeon 7970 crossfire beat R9 290 Crossfire and GTX 770 SLI beat GTX 780ti SLI in OP, no matter overclocking or tweaking makes me think the Valley benchmark can not be taken very serious, and as any indicator of gaming performance.


Where do you see 770's beating 780Ti's on the chart? Highest FPS for dual 770's I've found is 104 FPS which is well short of what a pair of 780Ti's should get even at stock...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where do you see 770's beating 780Ti's on the chart? Highest FPS for dual 770's I've found is 104 FPS which is well short of what a pair of 780Ti's should get even at stock...


I was mistaken, but I saw a 780Ti SLI setup very close to the best 770 SLI score. Only differing with a few frames.


----------



## lilchronic

i see the 770 sli score beating the 780Ti sli . but there must of been something wrong with that score, some people just can't quite figure out how to properly oc and run a benchmark . smh


----------



## devilhead

again tested my 290X, but with 100 background programs and daily cpu overclock







anyway 780ti/780/titan beat those score easy







) oh those valley...







with my 7970 i really liked this thread


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> again tested my 290X, but with 100 background programs and daily cpu overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway 780ti/780/titan beat those score easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) oh those valley...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 7970 i really liked this thread


This is about the same score I got with my [email protected] and ASUS GTX 670 DC [email protected] a bit SLI setup.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Sometimes Have you ever earn - less points than what you earn in general?

My card r9 290 1030/1400 always earn 60fps
But today earn 57fps ?

The problem was in this setting, ''texture filtering quality'' need to be a performance or standart


----------



## ogidogi

i7-4770k / 3900MHz--- Sapphire r9 290 tri X, Core 1210 memory 1625 FPS 74.3 Score 3017 http://postimg.org/image/4x87ljqzx/full/


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- i7-3970X / 5069MHz--- 3 x EVGA 780Ti KPE, 1350 / Shaders / 3850 --- 158 AVG. FPS --- Score 6611


----------



## melodystyle2003

Here are some new results with different gpus, using stock coolers.

melodystyle2003 --- i5-4670K / 4200MHz --- MSI GTX770 1346/1800 --- 55.1 AVG. FPS --- Score 2306 (is old but is not listed on the spreadsheet, so i reuploaded it)


melodystyle2003 --- i5-4670K / 4200MHz --- Powercolor HD7950 1240/1675 --- 49.7 AVG. FPS --- Score 2082


melodystyle2003 --- i5-4670K / 4200MHz --- Sapphire R9 290 reference 1100/1400 --- 63.9 AVG. FPS --- Score 2674 (first score, will update soon)
melodystyle2003 --- i5-4670K / 4200MHz --- Sapphire R9 290 reference 1210/1500 --- 71.9 AVG. FPS --- Score 3007


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- i7-3970X / 5069MHz--- 3 x EVGA 780Ti KPE, 1350 / Shaders / 3850 --- 158 AVG. FPS --- Score 6611


Your third 780ti seems not to scale that well.. one 780ti is getting 72-80 in average :/.. two should scale
at 130- 150 in avg ..depending on OC and CPU


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- i7-3970X / 5069MHz--- 3 x EVGA 780Ti KPE, 1350 / Shaders / 3850 --- 158 AVG. FPS --- Score 6611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your third 780ti seems not to scale that well.. one 780ti is getting 72-80 in average :/.. two should scale
> at 130- 150 in avg ..depending on OC and CPU
Click to expand...

I believe @Jpmboy, who also owns three of these particular cards, has made the same observation..that three KPE only scale well in one benchmark? Something like that....


----------



## smex

How does it scale in Benchmarks from other Games / 3DMark / Heaven ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> How does it scale in Benchmarks from other Games / 3DMark / Heaven ?


you can pretty much see the benchmark results for yourself:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30/580_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/3000_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1495392/post-your-3dmark-skydiver-scores-here/0_20
and
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.132

best scaling for me has been in 3DMk11







Skydiver is the worst.

up the resolution and things sort out a bit better (see the higher rez results in this thread and Heaven)


----------



## JaBR23KiX

JaBR23KiX

i73930K/4.5gHz

3XGTX780DCU2 OC, 1111mhz/6178mhz

AVG.FPS 105.9

SCORE: 4432

1440p



1080p

JaBR23KiX
i73930K/4.5gHz
3XGTX780DCU2 OC, 1111mhz/6178mhz
AVG.FPS : 131.0
SCORE: 5479


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey, hey fellas check it out! I actually got a pretty decent score in Valley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at 1440p but the GPU usage stayed above 90% for pretty much the whole run! This is the first time in a year that that has been the case!
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.6GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC in SLI @ 1280MHz / 3742MHz --- 99.3 FPS --- 4153*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, turned right around and reset it to 1080p and this is what I get:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Tell me my computer isn't trolling me!


lol..... dude... you've been dealing with those trolls forever!! Funny thing is.... now I have the stupid trolls in my 3 way Titan rig







Virtually everything else I run I get good to great GPU usage.... I start up heaven and boom....20-50% usage. Best I've gotten with that crap is 120 FPS. I mean one card was around 90 FPS for crying out loud lol. Trolls man, trolls


----------



## lilchronic

where's valley 2.0 ? come on unigine at least give us a 1.1 version or something


----------



## 12Cores

12Cores --- FX-8320 / 5Mhz --- HD 7970 Crossfire 1175/1550 --- 83.3 AVG. FPS --- Score 3486


----------



## Jpmboy

This thread is amazing - the data set is SO large !! gotta be something useful buried in it...


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys i am ******ed and dont know how to do a screenshot but i got 1663 score on extreme HD preset 1080p with a gtx 760 and 2500k [email protected] Its weird, while heaven was running it said my gpu core clock was 1292 but after the run i checked afterburner and it said max it got to was 1189?

Is 1663 score for an 1189 mhz 760 and 4.2ghz 2500k normal? This is first time ive run this test, just got my 760 ; )

Edit: Also the max temp was only 68C with 60% fan speed i couldnt even hear it, this was main reason i ran this test and am very happy with this! (EVGA SC ACX model).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys i am ******ed and dont know how to do a screenshot but i got 1663 score on extreme HD preset 1080p with a gtx 760 and 2500k [email protected] Its weird, while heaven was running it said my gpu core clock was 1292 but after the run i checked afterburner and it said max it got to was 1189?
> 
> Is 1663 score for an 1189 mhz 760 and 4.2ghz 2500k normal? This is first time ive run this test, just got my 760 ; )
> 
> Edit: Also the max temp was only 68C with 60% fan speed i couldnt even hear it, this was main reason i ran this test and am very happy with this! (EVGA SC ACX model).


hit F12 with the score panel up.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys i am ******ed and dont know how to do a screenshot but i got 1663 score on extreme HD preset 1080p with a gtx 760 and 2500k [email protected] Its weird, while heaven was running it said my gpu core clock was 1292 but after the run i checked afterburner and it said max it got to was 1189?
> 
> Is 1663 score for an 1189 mhz 760 and 4.2ghz 2500k normal? This is first time ive run this test, just got my 760 ; )
> 
> Edit: Also the max temp was only 68C with 60% fan speed i couldnt even hear it, this was main reason i ran this test and am very happy with this! (EVGA SC ACX model).


Valley and other benchmarks often misread clocks....and temps... Do not trust.


----------



## Scotty99

Yep after reading the 760 thread i found out other people had valley reading core clock wrong, temp was right tho checked by afterburner and HWmonitor. And i finally found other 760 scores for valley, seems mine is right in line with others considering mine was stock clocked on memory and i guess valley really likes high memory clocks.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

When you hit f12 after finish your benchmark your picture is here:
C:\Users\User Name\Valley\screenshot


----------



## alex4069

alex4069 --- fx 8320/4.8 --- 7950x2, 1100 / Shaders / 1500--- 36 --- 1505

how is this?

4k looks amazing.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Hello, I'm not into the top 30 I just want opinions on my score on how to improve it. It seems like my r9 290 xfire is underperforming.










Sapphire r9 290 tri x xfire factory clock. I want to OC them but I'm still running on a 750w PSU. CPU is oc'ed to 4.4ghz. Is this score normal or underperforming?

Specs
i7-3770k oc'ed 4.4ghz
Hyper 212 EVO
Asrock Extreme4 z77
Sapphire R9 290 Tri X Crossfire
16gb RAM
Seasonic x750w > Bought a Seasonic x1050 80 plus gold haven't installed it yet
256 SSD
3TB HDD
NZXT Phantom FT


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> alex4069 --- fx 8320/4.8 --- 7950x2, 1100 / Shaders / 1500--- 36 --- 1505
> 
> how is this?
> 
> 4k looks amazing.


once you go 4K...


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> once you go 4K...


....you will never look back the other way.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Hello, I'm not into the top 30 I just want opinions on my score on how to improve it. It seems like my r9 290 xfire is underperforming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire r9 290 tri x xfire factory clock. I want to OC them but I'm still running on a 750w PSU. CPU is oc'ed to 4.4ghz. Is this score normal or underperforming?
> 
> Specs
> i7-3770k oc'ed 4.4ghz
> Hyper 212 EVO
> Asrock Extreme4 z77
> Sapphire R9 290 Tri X Crossfire
> 16gb RAM
> Seasonic x750w > Bought a Seasonic x1050 80 plus gold haven't installed it yet
> 256 SSD
> 3TB HDD
> NZXT Phantom FT


Looks low to me. That's the same score I got with my CF 7970's...


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Looks low to me. That's the same score I got with my CF 7970's...


What is supposed to be the normal score of r9 290 CF stock clocks? Thats what I think it is low and underperforming.


----------



## funfordcobra

3 way SLI GTX 770s on i7 4770k @ 4.3 GHz

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20140816_155505.jpg.html

Rig:


----------



## alex4069

Here is another run with 3 7950 @ 4k:

alex4069 --- FX8320/4.8 ---7950, 925 / 1250 --- 30.6 --- 1281


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Couldn't figure out why
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> What is supposed to be the normal score of r9 290 CF stock clocks? Thats what I think it is low and underperforming.


There's a wealth of info for you to peruse on the first post. Check the charts and see where the 290's are running. I just happened to remember my old 7970 score off the top of my head when I saw your post and the 290's should definitely be stronger than my old 7970's! I'd guess around 125-130 FPS would be a great 290 score...


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Just did the tweak on the first page and it helped alittle bit. Cards are too hot running on air.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

iPDrop i7 4930k R9 290 CrossFire fps 109.1 score 4564 post 8921
Core clock: 1085 and memory: 1322

Look this result, I think everything is normal.

If you use AMD Tweaks will pick up another 8-10 frames...


----------



## Recipe7

I have a question you guys.

I have a x58 i7930 running at 4.2. I have 670s in SLI running at 1330mhz and 3700mem.

My highest score is 3670, or 87.7 fps.

I've seen some people with my GPU setup hitting 4100 and 4200 with a newer CPU. Is there a bottleneck on my CPU?


----------



## Erowid

Erowid --- i7-4770k @3.5 --- 780ti SLI, 1224 / 1400 --- 83.1 --- 3475 (1440p)


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I have a question you guys.
> 
> I have a x58 i7930 running at 4.2. I have 670s in SLI running at 1330mhz and 3700mem.
> 
> My highest score is 3670, or 87.7 fps.
> 
> I've seen some people with my GPU setup hitting 4100 and 4200 with a newer CPU. Is there a bottleneck on my CPU?


Yes along with your RAM speed more than likely. This is what my best was with 670 SLi and an i7 920 @ 4.5Ghz and 2000+ Mhz RAM


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Like KP said, we have long since reached the point where X58 CPU's are finally becoming a drag on modern PC performance (particularly benches). Don't get me wrong, in terms of usability, the 930 is still plenty of processor, but when going for the best bench scores you really can't run anything pre-SB anymore (and even the venerable 2500K/2600K's are showing their age these days)...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Like KP said, we have long since reached the point where X58 CPU's are finally becoming a drag on modern PC performance (particularly benches). Don't get me wrong, in terms of usability, the 930 is still plenty of processor, but when going for the best bench scores you really can't run anything pre-SB anymore (and even the venerable 2500K/2600K's are showing their age these days)...


I didn't quite say that good sir lol







The hex core Xeons are still a very powerful alternative to upgrading platforms. For benching you can still run 2000+ Mhz and 4.6Ghz+ on an x5650-x5660 CPU







and you can get an x5650 for like $75







For multi GPU you will see more of a jump than if you had a single GPU. Of course the higher the resolution you start pushing the less the the CPU can become as much of a bottleneck.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Didn't really consider server grade hardware to be honest. Was talking more about the first i7's...


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Like KP said, we have long since reached the point where X58 CPU's are finally becoming a drag on modern PC performance (particularly benches). Don't get me wrong, in terms of usability, the 930 is still plenty of processor, but when going for the best bench scores you really can't run anything pre-SB anymore (and even the venerable 2500K/2600K's are showing their age these days)...


Does this lack of performance nowadays in the x58 line translate over to games as well, or does your statement apply to synthetic benchmarks only?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Of course the higher the resolution you start pushing the less the the CPU can become as much of a bottleneck.


Meaning to say that 1440p will bottleneck the GPU less than 1080p?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Does this lack of performance nowadays in the x58 line translate over to games as well, or does your statement apply to synthetic benchmarks only?
> Meaning to say that 1440p will bottleneck the GPU less than 1080p?


I can't say I would really call it a "lack" of performance per se, Not as much in "real world" gaming as there is in synthetics... and the last time I checked "most" people care more about real world usage than synthetics... but hey, this is OCN







and I'm one of those that do like synthetics and numbers, but I still rock socket 1366 CPUs in virtulaly every rig that I use.

If you would like some more information regarding the hex core Xeons on the x58 platform, there is a thread dedicated to the 1366 + xeon setup









On another note, I got a new personal best with the x5650 and Titan









kpforce1 --- Xeon x5650 4.6Ghz --- GTX Titan, 1406 / 3579--- 88.3 --- 3693


----------



## Recipe7

Thanks for your insight. I will look into that thread.

I have the funds to jump into a x79 or x99 setup, but with my x58 running strong for nearly 4 years now, I don't see the need to. I may just get the new Asus Rog monitor and not run any AA with my 2x670s


----------



## brazilianloser

brazilianloser --- i7 3770K / 4.5Ghz --- Asus R9 290, 1150MHz / 5000MHz --- 93.2 FPS --- 3898



ps: This was obtained following the tweaks allowed mentioned on the first page and with the recent rc3 14.7 drivers. Without the tweaks was getting on average about 10fps less. Just though I would share that point.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Best I could do :]

BoloisBolo --- FX 8350 @ 5.1 Ghz----Asus R9 290; 1097/1250----63.9---2675


----------



## Asus11

Asus11 --- 4790k / 4.9ghz --- gtx 780 sli , 1406/ 1387 / 500/ 464 --- AVG. FPS ---143.4










ok im done... for now..


----------



## Jpmboy

I know you guys aren't gaming at 1080P... where's the 1440P, multimonitor and 4K entries???


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I actually only get scores at 1440p! My 1080p scores stink!


----------



## Synthaxx

Synthaxx --- 4930K / 4.8Ghz --- 295x2 quadfire, 1100 / ??2816?? / 1600 --- 73 FPS --- 3053



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just because I wanted to see what valley @8xaa gave ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kimir

You can use F12 for screenshot ya know:

"Please provide a screen shot of the final score screen taken with F12, found in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots, converted to .jpg"


----------



## key39

3Way 780Ti

Single 780Ti


----------



## criminal

We need Valley 2.0 to be released. This thread has died.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> We need Valley 2.0 to be released. This thread has died.


ya really, it's a shame. This thread was the best benching thread on OCN for a long time. Every time I benched I always wanted to make sure to get some valley runs in. I really hope it gets added to hwbot one day.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya really, it's a shame. This thread was the best benching thread on OCN for a long time. Every time I benched I always wanted to make sure to get some valley runs in. I really hope it gets added to hwbot one day.


Yep.

Every time I got a little extra clock speed out of something I would fire Valley up to see if it improved. Maybe with the release of Maxwell cards it will get revived.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, for some reason my rig just stopped working properly with Valley so I haven't run it in a while...


----------



## dubldwn

Reference 780 Ti stock cooler

dubldwn --- 2600k 4.4GHz --- GTX 780 Ti 1306 / 3850 --- 80.7 --- 3375


----------



## bfedorov11

updated post below

bfedorov11 --- 4770k / 4.5ghz --- 780ti sli, 1349 / 4000 --- 144.3 --- 6037


----------



## Razzaa

Razzaa --- 4790k / 4.0Ghz --- R9 290 1200/ 2560 / 1500 --- 72.6--- 3036


----------



## melodystyle2003

Asus gtx 780 ti matrix platinum, stock cooler/bios, asic 77.2%.

melodystyle2003--- 4670k 4.2GHz --- GTX 780 Ti 1364 / 4100 --- 86.2 --- 3606


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> bfedorov11 --- 4770k / 4.5ghz --- 780ti sli, 1349 / 4000 --- 144.3 --- 6037


Strange how little those extra cuda cores really seem to matter in action. My Titans scored around the same over a year ago at just 1241MHz (before we got voltage control)...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan @ 1241MHz --- 142.9 FPS*


----------



## TheOJab

TheOJab --- 4790k / 4.8ghz --- EVGA 780 Classified, 1411 / 3800 --- 86,1 --- 3604


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Strange how little those extra cuda cores really seem to matter in action. My Titans scored around the same over a year ago at just 1241MHz (before we got voltage control)...


I think it has something to do with newer drivers as well. I can't seem to replicate my top score anymore even though I have ran at the same and even higher clock speeds.


----------



## hish34

hish34 --- i7 3770K @ 4.2 Ghz --- EVGA GTX780Ti Dual Classified (air) 1346/4000 --- 88.7 --- 3712


----------



## bfedorov11

bfedorov11 --- 4790k / 4.8ghz --- 780ti sli, 1349 / 4000 --- 146.0 --- 6111


----------



## wholeeo

Careful guys, 980s are about to invade this thread,


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Careful guys, 980s are about to invade this thread,


I am curious how they will do myself.


----------



## funfordcobra

Let them come. I'm ready for real world tests, not all the tests that I've seen lately that don't match up...


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 5960X @ 4.8 Ghz --- EVGA GTX780Ti Classified SLI 1441/4000 --- 162.7 --- 6807



All water cooled


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't think we'll see 980's beating that score very easily but I could be wrong!


----------



## Stay Puft

I'm shooting for 150fps with a pair of 970's on tuesday


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't think we'll see 980's beating that score very easily but I could be wrong!


Why are they not beating the 780Ti's, bandwidth limited?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm shooting for 150fps with a pair of 970's on tuesday


i predict that to be impossible but we'll see


----------



## Rbby258

I see someone on Google scored 2631, 62.9fps with a stock 980 on extreme hd setting.


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

GetToTheChopaa --- i5 [email protected] 4.4Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 780Ghz ; 1202Mhz / 3454Mhz ---- 74.2 FPS ---- 3105


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I see someone on Google scored 2631, 62.9fps with a stock 980 on extreme hd setting.


Scores for the 900 series cards haven't been very good in Valley so far. Drivers need to be optimized maybe.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Scores for the 900 series cards haven't been very good in Valley so far. Drivers need to be optimized maybe.


The same was said about R9 2XX series by some and it was rejected by many in this thread. I wonder if that still stands because its very curious to see performance drops with newer hardware in this benchmark.


----------



## danycyo

Danycyo --- 4930k @ 4.8ghz --- 2x Saphire 7950 Vapor X Crossfired , 1185/1400 --- AVG. FPS: 88 --- Score: 3682


----------



## Briggsy

Briggsy --- 3570k @ 4.5Ghz --- AsusDCU2 R9 290 w/ G10+H50 @ 1225/1550 --- Avg FPS 73.2 --- Score 3061


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Scores for the 900 series cards haven't been very good in Valley so far. Drivers need to be optimized maybe.


I havent even seen any scores from the 9xx cards in valley yet


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I havent even seen any scores from the 9xx cards in valley yet




Not very impressive., as with other benches/game performances. The ONLY thing I have seen where the 9xx cards are significantly faster than the 780Ti/Titan is FIrestrike and 3dmark11 which makes me very suspicious of what is going on here...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> Not very impressive., as with other benches/game performances. The ONLY thing I have seen where the 9xx cards are significantly faster than the 780Ti/Titan is FIrestrike and 3dmark11 which makes me very suspicious of what is going on here...


Eric what clocks was that at?


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I havent even seen any scores from the 9xx cards in valley yet


Here's a 980 @1481Mhz


----------



## Stay Puft

My 970s come today so I'll see what they can do


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Here's a 980 @1481Mhz


The 900 series cards so far are not doing well in Valley. New drivers or an updated Valley 2.0 would probably make a difference.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> My 970s come today so I'll see what they can do


i'll like to see those scores







. shoot for 1600Mhz


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> i'll like to see those scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . shoot for 1600Mhz












I aim to please and ofcourse I'll be shooting for 1600+ core / 8200 mem.

If I'm not first I'm last


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aim to please and ofcourse I'll be shooting for 1600+ core / 8200 mem.
> 
> If I'm not first I'm last


hahaha, you wait till i get my hands on some classified 970's. You'll have competition for sure


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hahaha, you wait till i get my hands on some classified 970's. You'll have competition for sure


Not fair. I don't have Hawks just normal gaming's


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not fair. I don't have Hawks just normal gaming's


I hope the AB mod would be modified to work on the MSI gaming 970's, and EK also releases a block for it. My MSI gaming 770 could have gone past 1500Mhz if only it had a full water-block. The VRM's couldn't take 1.400mv on air, so the max i could do was 1476Mhz @ 1.370mv (T_T)


----------



## funfordcobra

wow those 9xx scores are not impressive. All hype and no muscle. Hopefully nvidia will get drivers sorted out in a year or so then they can perform like a 780 ti. Those scores are what normal clocked 780s put out on air. 970 performs better than the 770 but not by much... If that's what 980s do at 1450 MHz, that's not good..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> wow those 9xx scores are not impressive. All hype and no muscle. Hopefully nvidia will get drivers sorted out in a year or so then they can perform like a 780 ti. Those scores are what normal clocked 780s put out on air. 970 performs better than the 770 but not by much... If that's what 980s do at 1450 MHz, that's not good..


Yeah... Let's base the whole performance of the 9xx series on Unigine Valley 1.0







. Haven't you seen game reviews? 3dmark11 scores? Firestrike scores? You forget that the 290X gets crappy fps in Ungine Valley also, but beats the 780, and is on par with the Titan...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> wow those 9xx scores are not impressive. All hype and no muscle. Hopefully nvidia will get drivers sorted out in a year or so then they can perform like a 780 ti. Those scores are what normal clocked 780s put out on air. 970 performs better than the 770 but not by much... If that's what 980s do at 1450 MHz, that's not good..


Says a 780 Ti owner. What's it like owning cards that aren't worth anything anymore









Btw post up your Valley score so I can smash it with overclocked 970's tonight


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Says a 780 Ti owner. What's it like owning cards that aren't worth anything anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw post up your Valley score so I can smash it with overclocked 970's tonight


Whether it is drivers or not, the new cards are definitely under performing in Unigine benches. As far as owning cards that supposedly aren't worth anything anymore, please do try beating my scores so I can know exactly how it feels. Or not.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Whether it is drivers or not, the new cards are definitely under performing in Unigine benches. As far as owning cards that supposedly aren't worth anything anymore, please do try beating my scores so I can know exactly how it feels. Or not.


Not going to beat the kingpin cards greg


----------



## szeged

sounds like i have to strap on the tek 9 onto the kingpin again and see how good this card does in valley compared to the 980s.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not going to beat the kingpin cards greg


lol ok that was probably a bit much to ask, but I genuinely am curious why the new cards are only so good in Futuremark benches at the moment. If anything, I would have expected them to beat the carp out of the 780 Ti cards in Heaven at the very least, and come real close in Valley. Aside from the Classifieds, 780 Ti cards go to about 80ish FPS in Valley so that would be a good place to start I suppose.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol ok that was probably a bit much to ask, but I genuinely am curious why the new cards are only so good in Futuremark benches at the moment. If anything, I would have expected them to beat the carp out of the 780 Ti cards in Heaven at the very least, and come real close in Valley. Aside from the Classifieds, 780 Ti cards go to about 80ish FPS in Valley so that would be a good place to start I suppose.


might have something to do with the memory, valley loves memory clocks on nvidia cards.


----------



## VSG

Don't I know. 1500-1550 MHz core and yet can't beat the top cards!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, the 9xx 3dmark scores are the only ones I've seen so far that are significantly higher than the GK110 cards. In games like Crysis and BF as well as Metro, benches like Valley, Heaven, etc the 9xx scores seem to more or less tie the 780Ti/Titan scores. I just don't believe the cards are anywhere near as impressive as some are going on about over in the other threads...


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't I know. 1500-1550 MHz core and yet can't beat the top cards!


1500-1550 base or boost? What is your Firestrike score?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> wow those 9xx scores are not impressive. All hype and no muscle. Hopefully nvidia will get drivers sorted out in a year or so then they can perform like a 780 ti. Those scores are what normal clocked 780s put out on air. 970 performs better than the 770 but not by much... If that's what 980s do at 1450 MHz, that's not good..
> 
> 
> 
> Says a 780 Ti owner. What's it like owning cards that aren't worth anything anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw post up your Valley score so I can smash it with overclocked 970's tonight
Click to expand...

Leave the 780ti's alone

You will have a hard time beating 780 scores



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funfordcobra

Its good for 550 bucks I guess.I wanted to purchase (and still easily can) 2 or 3 980 reference, but im just not convinced yet. I'll wait another year for a refined product and drivers.

If you think I put 780 TIs on a petastool you are an idiot. I just said I wasn't impressed. If you are impressed with the 900 series I guess that's your deal.

Here ya go bud. Smash away at my stock clocked 780 TIs that are on air lmao...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AlC81MjwelBgdDdfZGdPbERhYi1YYjhXZVREX1ZtUFE#gid=0

I'm dirtysouthwookie on this list. 2 rigs. No effort. Who cares.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> 1500-1550 base or boost? What is your Firestrike score?


Non boost BIOS here, so that's what it stays at. Those clocks are for Valley benching, Firestrike is closer to 1450-1475 or so with graphics score about 15.2k or so (overall score depends on the CPU used). Anyway that's not necessarily on topic for this thread


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I hope the AB mod would be modified to work on the MSI gaming 970's, and EK also releases a block for it. My MSI gaming 770 could have gone past 1500Mhz if only it had a full water-block. The VRM's couldn't take 1.400mv on air, so the max i could do was 1476Mhz @ 1.370mv (T_T)


I think that was my problem with my 770, core on water but vrm on the asus heatsink. My best run was at 1515mhz but it throttled to 149x mhz I think. That was at 1.485v I think. ITs been a while. Im curious to see how the 970s do in here. I want one pretty bad but need to wait.


----------



## funfordcobra

I don't know why Fry's gets such a bad name. First off I bought 2 780 ti cards to replace my 3way gtx 770 setup. Not only did they come down 15% in price when I first bought them, they refunded me 250 bucks today because of the new cards coming out.

I was tempted to pickup 2 of the 980s they had, but from what I know about reference cards I decided to wait until next year for a tweaked 8gb version.

Grand total price for 2 Asus direct cu2 OC cards was 820 including the 60 dollar rebate. I'm buying a 3rd 780ti this weekend just for the hell of it. I'm hoping they scale as good as the 770s did.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

GTX 980 is a very fast card but only in 3dmark Firestrike


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, my best Titan is only mediocre in Valley and its still scored over 87 FPS which is nearly 10 more FPS than the highest 980 score I've seen...


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, my best Titan is only mediocre in Valley and its still scored over 87 FPS which is nearly 10 more FPS than the highest 980 score I've seen...


Careful, your going to upset Stay puft.









I guess people are still getting their cards cause it seems like this thread would have taken off by now.


----------



## szeged

everyones busy big boy benching there cards in benches that get them points on hwbot, not valley








just wait a bit.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Careful, your going to upset Stay puft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people are still getting their cards cause it seems like this thread would have taken off by now.


970 sucks in Valley. Only run I did only Hit 69 fps


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 970 sucks in Valley. Only run I did only Hit 69 fps


what happened to 150 fps in SLI?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, he found out Valley is not made by Futuremark!

Lol, I kid, I kid!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hmm...I see Salty 1000 dollar GPU owners everywhere







. I kid I kid







. Someone should start a bench-off thread so we see where the 970/980's shine, and where they're not so enticing.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, it wouldn't really be fair to do a bench thread yet as people are just now getting their 9xx cards and I don't expect us to see real bench numbers from them for at least a month or so. Once Alatar, MrTooShort, Szeged, jpmboy etc get their 9xx cards dialed in (and if the Classy gives full voltage control again) I fully expect to see the true performance potential of these new cards. And to be honest it never really bothered me that these Titans cost me so much at the time because the high cost of admission kept the cards fairly exclusive for a time. With the crazy price/performance the 970 offers it won't be long before everybody is getting what used to be fairly rare scores...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yeah, right now performance on the 970 and 980 are very good for stock voltage, but i think they still have a whole lot more to give. I remember when the Titan and 780's just came out, their Valley scores ranged from 68-85fps with rare clockers going up to 89fps. Then the unlocked voltages came along and we started seeing 100FPS.

Nvidia did a good job at pricing for the 970, but they still put performance right under those big boys AKA Titan, 980, and 780Ti... I'm a sucker for the best performance for the money, but idk if i want the 970 since i'll most likely be playing at 4k res. I'll need all the performance i can get to push it at high settings... Oh well.. We'll see when the classifieds come out.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> what happened to 150 fps in SLI?


I made that claim before I knew how terrible they were in Valley


----------



## wholeeo

Valley, the benchmark where the old guard will always reign supreme.


----------



## marc0053

Giving the gtx 780 classy a final run for it's money.
marc_0053 i7 3970x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 780 Classified @ 1567MHz / 3726MHz - score = 3826 FPS = 91.4


----------



## VSG

Identical score as mine


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm actually proud of my Titan which is only about 3.5 FPS slower at just 1315MHz OC!







Too bad SLI doesn't work...


----------



## feznz

OHHH so much teasing I BEEN WAITING FOR SOME REAL 980 SCORES









They have been available for a week here in New Zealand @ computer lounge and already on special that's about 700USD BTW


----------



## Joa3d43

... @doctakedooty ...getting ready to run some 5960X stuff soon and was checking my old 4960x results > realized you missed this entry from July 3









> 2x 780 Ti Cls for FPS 165.5 score 6924

...here is the original post http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11200#post_22510944


----------



## lester007

it has to do with the texture mapping units 128 on 980 vs 240 on 780 ti?


----------



## kx11

kx11 i7 5930k @ 4.2GHz - PNY 980 @ 1823MHz / 4524MHz - score = 2856 FPS = 68.4


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 i7 5930k @ 4.2GHz - PNY 980 @ 1823MHz / 4524MHz - score = 2856 FPS = 68.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


either unstable or driver is not optimized for this bench yet for the 900s. in any case, you make me feel good with my 290. i get 70 at 1250.









edit: you followed the tweaks in the op?


----------



## kx11

i followed some of the tweaks , i'll try it again with higher mem clocks and no monitoring programs


----------



## Mydog

Still not to impressed by these 980's

Mydog 5960X @ 4.7GHz - MSI 980 @ 1495 MHz / 1940 MHz - score = 3472 FPS = 83.0


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Still not to impressed by these 980's
> 
> Mydog 5960X @ 4.7GHz - MSI 980 @ 1495 MHz / 1940 MHz - score = 3472 FPS = 83.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here's an almost clock for clock similar 780 Ti:



But mind you, that 980 can likely go much higher once a better BIOS is up with waterblocks and such.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here's an almost clock for clock similar 780 Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But mind you, that 980 can likely go much higher once a better BIOS is up with waterblocks and such.


I'm not sure but I believe it's the memory bandwidth or bus that holds the 980's back in Vally vs the 780 Ti's.


----------



## LurkerToPoster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm not sure but I believe it's the memory bandwidth or bus that holds the 980's back in Vally vs the 780 Ti's.


Really now, so what's holding back the 290s?

Valley has its purpose, its to make those who over payed for performance justify their purchases.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LurkerToPoster*
> 
> Really now, so what's holding back the 290s?
> 
> Valley has its purpose, its to make those who over payed for performance justify their purchases.










well well do I sense jealousy here, I always buy the high end GPU's I got 780 Ti's and 290X's here as well as some old 7970's. I've not looked into why the 290's doesn't perform in Vally but what I do know is that I had more trouble with them in BF4 than the 780 Ti's.


----------



## LurkerToPoster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well well do I sense jealousy here, I always buy the high end GPU's I got 780 Ti's and 290X's here as well as some old 7970's. I've not looked into why the 290's doesn't perform in Vally but what I do know is that I had more trouble with them in BF4 than the 780 Ti's.


Why would I be jealous of a clearly broken benchmark. I find it ridiculous that people hold any value to Valley results. There's a reason why this thread's activity resembles your local radio shack.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well well do I sense jealousy here, I always buy the high end GPU's I got 780 Ti's and 290X's here as well as some old 7970's. I've not looked into why the 290's doesn't perform in Vally but what I do know is that I had more trouble with them in BF4 than the 780 Ti's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LurkerToPoster*
> 
> Why would I be jealous of a clearly broken benchmark. I find it ridiculous that people hold any value to Valley results. There's a reason why this thread's activity resembles your local radio shack.


...don't mean to get in between your discussion, but calling Valley 'broken' doesn't' make an sense to me...it is just different., and MyDog has a point to some extent. I have run Valley w/ anything from a 3770K w/1x to 4x 670X on 3770K to a 5960X with a single 290X - and everything in-between - re Intel on CPUs and AMD / NVidia on GPUs...1x 290X lightning, 2x7990s / 4x GPUs and 1x to 4x 780 TI Classifieds...

....Valley addresses system memory and PCIe bus differently than most any other 'apps', and multi-GPU drivers ' play a big role...why else can I score 165.5 w/ 2x 780 TI Classifieds, but drop down well below that w/ 3x or 4x 780 TIs at the same settings for everything else ?

...but all that said, I don't think it's a simple case of 'jealousy'...within AMD for example, 7970 vs 290x is just a world of difference, to stick within one manufacturers'' Valley portfolio, never mind comparing AMD to NVidia...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...don't mean to get in between your discussion, but calling Valley 'broken' doesn't' make an sense to me...it is just different., and MyDog has a point to some extent. I have run Valley w/ anything from a 3770K w/1x to 4x 670X on 3770K to a 5960X with a single 290X - and everything in-between - re Intel on CPUs and AMD / NVidia on GPUs...1x 290X lightning, 2x7990s / 4x GPUs and 1x to 4x 780 TI Classifieds...
> 
> ....Valley addresses system memory and PCIe bus differently than most any other 'apps', and multi-GPU drivers ' play a big role...why else can I score 165.5 w/ 2x 780 TI Classifieds, but drop down well below that w/ 3x or 4x 780 TIs at the same settings for everything else ?
> 
> ...but all that said, I don't think it's a simple case of 'jealousy'...within AMD for example, 7970 vs 290x is just a world of difference, to stick within one manufacturers'' Valley portfolio, never mind comparing AMD to NVidia...


No discussion, but well said and kind of what my experience is too. AMD GPU's seem to scale more like one expect with x3 and x4 compared to Nvidia where the scaling is negativ. You have proven that it's not only the GPU memory but also system memory that this benchmark likes fast from what I've seen.


----------



## Yungbenny911

He's kinda right though. If you blame memory bandwidth for low FPS in valley, then why are the 290X's and 290's not topping the chart?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Occamrazor had an explanation for why the 980 is weak in Unigine's benches yet really strong in the Futuremark benches. I didn't really understand it (I'm just a forum guy not a chip engineer) but he said something about how the GM204 is designed optimizes it for certain workloads but does nothing in other circumstances. PM him over in the Titan Club if you want a detailed explanation!


----------



## DividebyZERO

I dont mean to sound negative but wouldn't that mean they have to "support" different workloads as in, some games, benches dont get full on benefits of maxwell?
This sounds like it would be a bad idea in terms of selective performance. I guess I don't understand it.


----------



## danycyo

Danycyo --- [email protected] --- 7950 Vapor X CF, 1185 / 1475 --- AVG. 89.5 FPS --- Score: 3746



I still don't feel the need to upgrade to a $550+ card when my 7950 cf setup can still out perform most single gpu setups that are out there and still give me great gaming fps. You can grab 2 7950 Vapor X cards for about $230 on ebay and still hang with the best of em performance wise. The only thing I liked about the 780's was the hdmi 2.0 technology and the lower power consumption but until I can afford a 4k tv/monitor, thats the least of my worries. I was very tempted into into buying the Vizio P series just for that reason alone but hdmi 2.0 ports will not be the future. By the time I have enough saved I am sure display port 4k monitors/ tv's will be available which will be able to achieve 4k/8k resolutions through dp 1.3 and graphic card technology will be much better anyway. Believe me I have the itch to upgrade but the more I think about it I can't justify spending all that money and knowing I am not future proofing my system. When I see a card released with dp 1.3 and hdmi 2.0 then I will jump. Right now I just can't justify a reason to spend so much.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> He's kinda right though. If you blame memory bandwidth for low FPS in valley, then why are the 290X's and 290's not topping the chart?


On the same clock 290x is faster than 780Тi....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> He's kinda right though. If you blame memory bandwidth for low FPS in valley, then why are the 290X's and 290's not topping the chart?
> 
> 
> 
> On the same clock 290x is faster than 780Тi....
Click to expand...


----------



## mxthunder

Suprised not too many 980 results up in here yet


----------



## Yungbenny911

That's because they suck in Valley lol







. If they were getting 100FPS (single GPU), this thread would have gone crazy by now.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Suprised not too many 980 results up in here yet


My best score with a single GTX 980, cant push more out of it on air cooling


----------



## VSG

8212 MHz effective memory clocks


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My best score with a single GTX 980, cant push more out of it on air cooling


Getting better.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My best score with a single GTX 980, cant push more out of it on air cooling


No pic! What was the score?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No pic! What was the score?


I can't see pics in any threads ATM, OCN has trouble I believe.

Score was 85.5 FPS


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I can't see pics in any threads ATM, OCN has trouble I believe.
> 
> Score was 85.5 FPS


glad its not just me lol.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*


Look this result - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11150#post_22476492 --- 290x 1300/6920
And this http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/10180#post_21664471 ---- 780Тi 1284/7800
1300/6920 780Ti will be even weaker but I found no such result


----------



## DStealth

980 not as strong here, as in other benches, but barely beaten my 780 result, still lower than my best 780ti result...all reference air cooled cards.
[email protected]/7160 ~ 83.5
[email protected]/8100 86.6
[email protected]/7950 89.2


----------



## Stay Puft

These cards refuse to work correctly with the SR-2. They constantly crash in FSE on stock settings no matter what settings i set in the bios. Best i can muster

Stay Puft -- X5560's @ 3.7Ghz -- MSI GTX 970 @ 1555BC/1978m-- FPS 68.8 -- Score 2871



Barely faster than my old 660's in SLI


----------



## TopicClocker

LOL! the way how the 9xx GPUs are performing in here.








A couple of them are doing well though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Don't worry, the 9xx guys are killing us in the Futuremark benches...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Haha, same way Tahiti destroys Gk104 in firestrike, but gaming performance? Ermmm... not so much


----------



## LurkerToPoster

I'm pretty sure they going to kill you guys in gaming performance as well. It's OK, though, hold on to dear Valley.


----------



## szeged

Paying $550 just to go a couple ranks higher in a single benchmark is pretty funny, especially when that benchmark is valley, super bugged non hwbot point gathering bench.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Paying $550 just to go a couple ranks higher in a single benchmark is pretty funny, especially when that benchmark is valley, super bugged non hwbot point gathering bench.


Ofcourse the godfather as usual speaks the truth


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Paying $550 just to go a couple ranks higher in a single benchmark is pretty funny, especially when that benchmark is valley, super bugged non hwbot point gathering bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse the godfather as usual speaks the truth
Click to expand...

Any luck over-volting that GPU?

EK is making full waterblocks for it, but idk if it would be worth putting underwater... Something like a 780ti seems more like what i would want to tame with H2o

The 780ti looks like the GTX 480 now


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Any luck over-volting that GPU?
> 
> EK is making full waterblocks for it, but idk if it would be worth putting underwater... Something like a 780ti seems more like what i would want to tame with H2o
> 
> The 780ti looks like the GTX 480 now


Silent posted a thread about EK making blocks so if we can unlock more voltage I'm definitely in for a pair

As for the 780 Ti. Yeah its worthless in my eyes. If anyone wants to sell a Kingpin I'd be willing to pay 299.99 a piece for them today







PayPal Gift payment


----------



## Rbby258

I will be looking into it, just gotta buy one first.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I will be looking into it, just gotta buy one first.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Paying $550 just to go a couple ranks higher in a single benchmark is pretty funny, especially when that benchmark is valley, super bugged non hwbot point gathering bench.


Jeez Szeged, you must be like Nvidia's dream customer. They don't even have to offer real performance increases with new GPU's, just optimize them to get better Firestrike scores and you'll be first in line to throw more money at them...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Jeez Szeged, you must be like Nvidia's dream customer. They don't even have to offer real performance increases with new GPU's, just optimize them to get better Firestrike scores and you'll be first in line to throw more money at them...


Don't listen to him, he is an Nvidia/intel showcase at this point. No time to actually use them for anything taxing, just buying


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Jeez Szeged, you must be like Nvidia's dream customer. They don't even have to offer real performance increases with new GPU's, just optimize them to get better Firestrike scores and you'll be first in line to throw more money at them...


It's true lol. I'm pretty sure I have some kind of psychological spending problem. Just dropped a good $6500 supercharging my new v8 2014 charger, want to drop another $5000+ to fit a turbo in also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't listen to him, he is an Nvidia/intel showcase at this point. No time to actually use them for anything taxing, just buying


Pretty much this lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> It's true lol. I'm pretty sure I have some kind of psychological spending problem. Just dropped a good $6500 supercharging my new v8 2014 charger, want to drop another $5000+ to fit a turbo in also.
> Pretty much this lol.


Going to need a built bottom end as well or that hemi will go boom


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Going to need a built bottom end as well or that hemi will go boom


Already on top of things for that


----------



## funfordcobra

Turbo on top of a supercharger? I bet your mechanics love you too. Do they charge you 49.99 blinker fluid refill every time you come by? Did you know if you ziptie a gtx 480 on top of your 980 just right, it will give you 2k points extra on fire strike extreme!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Turbo on top of a supercharger? I bet your mechanics love you too. Do they charge you 49.99 blinker fluid refill every time you come by? Did you know if you ziptie a gtx 480 on top of your 980 just right, it will give you 2k points extra on fire strike extreme!


lol









mechanics? bah i do it all my self


----------



## DStealth

DStealth--- 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x GTX 980 ~1515/8100 --- 135.1 FPS --- 5653


----------



## LurkerToPoster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> DStealth--- 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x GTX 980 ~1515/8100 --- 135.1 FPS --- 5653


Nice score, looks like if this benchmark favored your cards you'd be stomping on a few scores.


----------



## revro

ok i got a 970 gaming g1 instead of 780windforce oc and got a heart attack when my 1440p valley went from 40,1 to 34,0
fortunately i did not have prefer maximum performance and single performance display set in nvidia control pannel, so now i try it out again









best
revro

EDIT: i officially regret going from GTX Gigabyte 780OC Windforce to GTX Gigabyte 970 Gaming G1
i am getting in valley with 970 56,6 @1080 in comparison with 59,5 on 780
i am getting in valley with 970 36,5 @1440 in comparison with 40,1 on 780

yeah i know i can OC, but i liked stuff out of box. 970 has 1380 max boost out of box, 780 had 1178mhz
ou well, will sell the 970 or maybe buy 2nd one once SC will come out in 2 years. 2 970 should be enough for 60fps min on a single 1440p


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- 5960X @ 4.5GHz --- SLI GTX 780Ti [email protected] --- 129.6 FPS --- 5421----stock bios----Air...no hacks...


----------



## doctakedooty

Guys I am going to hand this thread off to someone with more available time that can update this regularly. I sadly do not have the time anymore with work schedule, new build, and family. So if anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## muhd86

tri fire r9-280x sapphire vaporx --loving em


----------



## Jump3r

Jump3r --- i7 4770K / 4.2 GHz --- 2x GTX 780 3GB, 1201 MHz Core / 1722 MHz Memory --- 116.2 FPS --- 4863Points


----------



## Steadyingfive1

*Steadyingfive1 --- i7 4790k @ 4Ghz --- GTX660 2-way SLI; 1033/1502 --- 124.8 FPS --- 5222*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steadyingfive1*
> 
> *Steadyingfive1 --- i7 4790k @ 4Ghz --- GTX660 2-way SLI; 1033/1502 --- 124.8 FPS --- 5222*


Wrong settings and resolution. Check the OP for the proper setup!









Jump3r, your score looks a tad low for your clocks IMO. But then again Valley is problematic to say the least...


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wrong settings and resolution. Check the OP for the proper setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump3r, your score looks a tad low for your clocks IMO. But then again Valley is problematic to say the least...


Yeah got some strange things happening. Getting Vrel capped on a card, might need to change PCIe Slots


----------



## DStealth

DStealth--- 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 980 @1560/8450 --- 89 FPS --- 3723


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little Update: [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 280X @ 1240/1825 --- 2301 --- 55 FPS


----------



## theelviscerator

theELVISCERATOR--- 4790K @ 4.6GHz --- 2 x GTX 970 ~1392/7312 --- 117.5 FPS ---4914

First attempt on the new rig.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> theELVISCERATOR--- 4790K @ 4.6GHz --- 2 x GTX 970 ~1581/7370 --- 117.5 FPS ---4914
> 
> First attempt on the new rig.


Faaar away from 1581Mhz while Valley is misreading boost clocks considerably. Use dedicated monitoring SW in order to have the accurate ones.


----------



## cbarros82

I5-2500k @ 4.8
sapphire 7870 xt @ 1235/6200 mhz @ 1.2v w/ stock cooler *asic* quality 70.4%



sapphire 7870 xt @ 1235/6300 mhz @ 1.2v w/ stock cooler *asic* quality 70.4%



sapphire 7870 xt @ 1240/6300 mhz @ 1.2v w/ stock cooler *asic* quality 70.4%


----------



## theelviscerator

yea fixed it, cards were just barely oc's for that one...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> DStealth--- 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 980 @1560/8450 --- 89 FPS --- 3723


Well, a 980 finally beat my Titan score! Only took an extra 250 MHz! Congrats on the best 9xx Valley score I've seen so far!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, a 980 finally beat my Titan score! Only took an extra 250 MHz! Congrats on the best 9xx Valley score I've seen so far!


Still cannot catch my reference 780ti here







Will push it to 90s but will be hard

Heres another attempt...hit F9 instead of F12 at the end, thanks god printscreen works with Valley








DStealth--- 3960X @ 4.95GHz --- GTX 980 @1570/8470 --- 89.5 FPS --- 3745


----------



## neurotix

Thought you guys might get a laugh out of this. Disregard as far as adding to the list.
*
neurotix --- Phenom II x2 555BE 3.2ghz --- AMD Radeon 3000 graphics --- 1.1fps --- 45 score*


----------



## Yungbenny911

lol at least it finished the benchmark


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> 
> 
> I5-2500k @ 4.8
> sapphire 7870 xt @ 1235/6200 mhz @ 1.2v w/ stock cooler *asic* quality 70.4%
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire 7870 xt @ 1235/6300 mhz @ 1.2v w/ stock cooler *asic* quality 70.4%
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire 7870 xt @ 1240/6300 mhz @ 1.2v w/ stock cooler *asic* quality 70.4%


I'm wondering how you got 100points more than me with the same clock speeds and my CPU being 1ghz faster.


----------



## alancsalt

If his overclocks are more stable...or if you are running an i7-950 his i5-2500 may do more work per clock cycle....


----------



## [CyGnus]

CPU speed does not do much in valley.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little Update: [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.7GHz --- R9 280X @ 1240/1840 --- 2312 --- 55.3 FPS


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Cakewalk_S ---- i5-2500k @ 4.5GHz ---- ASUS Strix GTX970 @ 1490MHz / 3954MHz ---- 2885 Score ---- 69.0FPS


This GTX970 is awesome...however, I can't figure out how I can double my heaven score but im only about 30% greater in valley...hmm


----------



## szeged

one day, evga will release the classified 980, and then we can have some real valley performance numbers with maxwell, jk evga is taking their sweet ass time


----------



## Steadyingfive1

*Steadyingfive1 --- i7 4790k @ 4Ghz --- GTX660 2-way SLI; 1033/1502 --- 61.1 FPS --- 2557
*


----------



## cbarros82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm wondering how you got 100points more than me with the same clock speeds and my CPU being 1ghz faster.


idk my i5-2500k is not overclocked it boost is 3.7 ghz


----------



## cbarros82

New card: gigabyte R9 290 ekwb stock clocks 947/1250 stock bios with windows 7 and pcie 2.0 board


----------



## VSG

Use the Extreme HD present, not a custom one.

Edit: Ninja edit


----------



## cbarros82

gigabyte r9 290 ekwb 1150/1350..... trying to beat gtx 970.....its still going


----------



## cbarros82

Bam I5-2500k at 4.4.....Gigabyte r9 290 ekwb 1160/1600. they say r9 290 cant beat gtx 970 haha


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> Bam I5-2500k at 4.4.....Gigabyte r9 290 ekwb 1160/1600. they say r9 290 cant beat gtx 970 haha


My 970 scores over 3000............on air lol


----------



## cbarros82

but I only paid $220 for my card with waterblock.....lol

and you're at 1500+ core and 8000+ mem

ok ok here's my over 3000 score


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> All those scores I posted didn't have the ATi Tweaks recommended from the 1st page. Seems doing 2x AF and no optimization gives me small small bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only difference here is 200mhz core bump + 200mhz uncore bump (4.3/3.8 to 4.5/4.0).
> 
> Unknownm -- 4670K @ 4.5/4.0 -- 1x 290 XFX P1T1 BIOS @ 1100 / 1500 -- FPS 69.9 SCORE 2924
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Unknownm --- Intel i5 4670k / @ 4400 MHz / 4000Mhz Uncore --- ATi 280x, 1188 / 1530 --- 49--- 2048


Unknownm --- 4690k / 4500 Core / 3600 Uncore / 2400 RAM --- 2x R9 290 CF / 967 / 5000 (1500) --- 110.1--- 4607


----------



## MattBee

Gtx 980 G1
Core- 1520 Mem-1970


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Gtx 980 G1
> Core- 1520 Mem-1970


Аh you were the guy stable with over 1.6g in 980 thread. Put some real number and show us over 90s...
Here's my humble result just for you reference







- http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11450_50#post_22988370


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Аh you were the guy stable with over 1.6g in 980 thread. Put some real number and show us over 90s...
> Here's my humble result just for you reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11450_50#post_22988370


Yea I need 1.3 volts for 1600. Although it still runs cool. Its to much voltage. I dont want to damage the card.

I dont even like running it at 1.25v


----------



## theelviscerator

theelviscerator 4790k/4.6GHz/970SLI/1290/1953 Score 5138 122.8 FPS


----------



## neurotix

*neurotix --- i7 4770k 4.6ghz --- 2x Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 1150/1500mhz --- 131.4 fps --- score 5499*


----------



## mongomunken

I'm running my 780 Ti, watercooled with flashed bios on stock clocks (core 1045, memory 3500) and I think I'm getting too low scores for some reason. I was thinking I'd solve this before starting to clock.
I have a 4770K so the CPU shouldn't be the problem. I also have no problems with the temperature.
Having done all the optimizations i read about, I still only get 2500 score, avg 60 fps on Extreme HD. Looking around this seems lower than what other people get.



Does anyone know what could be the problem?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> I'm running my 780 Ti, watercooled with flashed bios on stock clocks (core 1045, memory 3500) and I think I'm getting too low scores for some reason. I was thinking I'd solve this before starting to clock.
> I have a 4770K so the CPU shouldn't be the problem. I also have no problems with the temperature.
> Having done all the optimizations i read about, I still only get 2500 score, avg 60 fps on Extreme HD. Looking around this seems lower than what other people get.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what could be the problem?


That does seem extremely low but 1045 core is very low for a ti and your running stock memory speeds. Have you left the precision x or gpuz monitoring window open during the run and then checked it when done to see what is going on.


----------



## OptimusToaster

My entry

OptimusToaster --- i5 2550K @ 4.6Ghz ---- GTX 780;1424/ 7516 ---- 84.7 FPS ---- 3544


----------



## MattBee

Hi all,
Hi have one last question,
Can I use msi afterburner while actualy gaming.
Sat alt tab then change the voltages and core clock while gaming. Or will that cause problems


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi all,
> Hi have one last question,
> Can I use msi afterburner while actualy gaming.
> Sat alt tab then change the voltages and core clock while gaming. Or will that cause problems


I'm not sure about this, but probably not a good idea. I'd close and reopen the game first.


----------



## mongomunken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That does seem extremely low but 1045 core is very low for a ti and your running stock memory speeds. Have you left the precision x or gpuz monitoring window open during the run and then checked it when done to see what is going on.


Yeah, the clocks, temparature and stuff all seem stable. 1045 is what I get when i click 'Reset' in afterburner. I saw someone with the same clocks had about 500 more score than me.


----------



## mongomunken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> Yeah, the clocks, temparature and stuff all seem stable. 1045 is what I get when i click 'Reset' in afterburner. I saw someone with the same clocks had about 500 more score than me.


Ok, disregarding the results on stock clocks, I think I'm happy with the results after clocking.
At 1.3V, 1215 core and 1960 memory:


----------



## MattBee

90 on 1x 980


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> All scores posted must be accompanied by this data line in order to be considered for the Top 30:
> 
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score
> 
> Please provide a screen shot of the final score screen taken with F12, found in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots, converted to .jpg
> 
> Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings required
> or does not have the correct screen shot and data line will not be counted.
> 
> Please note the settings required and make sure your runs are configured correctly.
> 
> For Multi-Monitors or 4K resolution
> 
> Use Custom Ultra with 4 x AA.
> Need to be in 5760x1080 or it won't be accepted. (Or 3840 x 2160 for 4K resolution)
> We need to see full screenshot of the results.
> No integrated Graphics allowed


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm still working on beating my SLI gtx 780 ti cards with these 980s. 780ti sli did [email protected] and my 980s do [email protected]


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Its ok, im not trying to get into top 30. Just showing I hit 90


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little Update: [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.7GHz --- R9 280X @ 1246/1850 --- 2324 --- 55.5 FPS


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Its ok, im not trying to get into top 30. Just showing I hit 90


It never gets updated anyway so who cares.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> It never gets updated anyway so who cares.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Guys I am going to hand this thread off to someone with more available time that can update this regularly. I sadly do not have the time anymore with work schedule, new build, and family. So if anyone is interested please let me know.


*All it takes is for someone to be interested and acceptable to editor of section....*


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *All it takes is for someone to be interested and acceptable to editor of section....*


The last 4 people or how ever many it is the sames happened everytime, just saying.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> The last 4 people or how ever many it is the sames happened everytime, just saying.


Yea I know I used to always be able to get on ocn but now I hardly ever even get to turn on my pic but for a few minutes things have just got to hectic in my personal life and don't look like it's slowing down anytime soon. I will help who ever takes it over get it up to date but I just have no time to regularly update it sadly. Sorry


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea I know I used to always be able to get on ocn but now I hardly ever even get to turn on my pic but for a few minutes things have just got to hectic in my personal life and don't look like it's slowing down anytime soon. I will help who ever takes it over get it up to date but I just have no time to regularly update it sadly. Sorry


Its cool man, it wasn't a dig at you. Just how i think this thread is reaching a end.


----------



## szeged

this has been one of the most fun/competitive threads on ocn, i hope it lives on. maybe this winter itll hit a second wind.


----------



## SDhydro

Things sure were exciting when people started reaching the 100fps mark. Man did those titan and 780 series card shine in these benches with there 384bit memory bus.


----------



## Unknownm

unknownm (matthewacbroad) --- 4690K @ 4.5GHz & 4.0Ghz Uncore --- CF R9 290 @ 947/1400(x4) ---4805 --- 114.8 FPS


----------



## Greutel

Hello Guys, this is my HD 7870 @ 1200/1350. The score seems pretty low, can anybody help me? There are 7850s and 660s running a lot faster everywhere








i'm running the latest beta drivers and i am using all tweaks from the first post.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greutel*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys, this is my HD 7870 @ 1200/1350. The score seems pretty low, can anybody help me? There are 7850s and 660s running a lot faster everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm running the latest beta drivers and i am using all tweaks from the first post.


What speed is your cpu overclocked to? Is your gpu usage at 99percent utilization during the whole bench mark?


----------



## Greutel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> What speed is your cpu overclocked to? Is your gpu usage at 99percent utilization during the whole bench mark?


The i4570 can't be overclocked, Turbo is at 3,6 Ghz i believe. My card is at 99% the whole benchmark!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greutel*
> 
> The i4570 can't be overclocked, Turbo is at 3,6 Ghz i believe. My card is at 99% the whole benchmark!


Well that's the answer to your question. 1920x1080 benchmarks are cpu limited even with valley bench. Maybe when you upgrade to should think about hardware that isn't so restricted as far as overclock potential if your interested in benching.


----------



## neurotix

I agree, if you were running at 4.5ghz on the CPU this would add 5-10 fps.


----------



## Greutel

Ahh, now i get it, thanks! I won't upgrade, though. By now gaming is more important to me than benching and for that purpose the 4570 should last me some years since it puts out more than enough frames even in cpu limited games. But i'm going to grab a K Model after that for sure!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greutel*
> 
> Ahh, now i get it, thanks! I won't upgrade, though. By now gaming is more important to me than benching and for that purpose the 4570 should last me some years since it puts out more than enough frames even in cpu limited games. But i'm going to grab a K Model after that for sure!


How long ago did you buy it and where from?

Alot of places allow returns within a certain time frame (many don't even ask the reason for return if it's within the time period)
You could return it and pay... what like 10-20€ more for the K version.


----------



## Greutel

Well i bought it some time ago for only 150€, so i won't get my money back. the 4690K would be 210€ and i don't have the money for that even if i would sell the 4570 for 120€.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Sheesh, I feel so weak compared to some in those index file. With my i5-4670k (4.5GHz) + EVGA GTX 780sc (+90/+195), I'm barely breaking 3k. Hmm...


----------



## Berserknitro

Berserknitro ----I7 4790K/ 4.8GHz---GTX980x2

1626/4005---- 144.3 fps

6039 score


----------



## Xoriam

Xoriam --- I7 950 @ 4,22Ghz ---- AMD 7870xt ; 1230 / 1570 ---- 42.7fps ---- 1786 Score


----------



## theelviscerator

theelviscerator 4790k/4.6GHz/970SLI/1290/1953 Score 5179 123.8 FPS


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz ---- GTX 980 SLI 1560 / 2018 ---- 153.1 fps ---- 6408 Score


----------



## funfordcobra

Idk why I can't get my 980s to do valley well. My clocks are almost identical but I score 5500 at best. I wouldn't think having a 5960x over a 4770k would add 1k on a bench. Maybe I'm wrong. I'd be in top 15 in fire strike extreme if I could get a 22000 physics score but my Lil [email protected] only does around 13000.


----------



## [CyGnus]

funfordcobra you know that a well tweaked OS gives you a lot of pts and a 5960X and fast ram also help


----------



## funfordcobra

Maybe I should go buy a cheapo 60 gb ssd just for OS and valley lol. I'm going to try it.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well a ssd for boot drive to have win and apps its the best move you can do, get a Crucial MX100 128GB its cheap and good (around 65€)


----------



## funfordcobra

I have x4 256 GB ssds. I just didn't know if buying a small one with just an os and a few benches on it would be beneficial for higher scores because there isn't a lot of bloatware that I've added over time.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Not really no advantage between SSD or HDD in this bench besides the time to load


----------



## cbarros82

lets see single gtx 970 scores? I want to know if they're faster than my gigabyte r9 290 @ 1160 /1600 stock bios


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> theelviscerator 4790k/4.6GHz/970SLI/1290/1953 Score 5179 123.8 FPS


Why you can't use boost clocks? Did the cards run at 1631MHz at any point during benchmark?


----------



## theelviscerator

Valley doesn't report clocks correctly and my boost clocks vary, I have one card that's lamer then the other one. I just use what GPUZ reads.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> unknownm (matthewacbroad) --- 4690K @ 4.5GHz & 4.0Ghz Uncore --- CF R9 290 @ 947/1400(x4) ---4805 --- 114.8 FPS


947 to 997 = 50mhz core clock on both. It was hard keeping the top gpu cool

unknownm (matthewacbroad) --- 4690K @ 4.5GHz & 4.0Ghz Uncore --- CF R9 290 @ 997/5500 (1375) ---4900 --- 117.1 FPS


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Got 96.8 with my 780TI today:



When it gets colder, I'll go for more.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Idk why I can't get my 980s to do valley well. My clocks are almost identical but I score 5500 at best. I wouldn't think having a 5960x over a 4770k would add 1k on a bench. Maybe I'm wrong. I'd be in top 15 in fire strike extreme if I could get a 22000 physics score but my Lil [email protected] only does around 13000.


I got the exact same score with the same gpu with a 4770k vs. 4930k. This bench doesn't really scale with cpu cores.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I got the exact same score with the same gpu with a 4770k vs. 4930k. This bench doesn't really scale with cpu cores.


From my testing 4,2ghz seems to be a "perfomance wall" on this benchmark on chips I7 Bloomfield and up.
(Meaning I've tried diffrent cpus and beyond 4,2ghz they all gave the same results with the same GPU and ram.)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I got the exact same score with the same gpu with a 4770k vs. 4930k. This bench doesn't really scale with cpu cores.


sli does or should...


----------



## theelviscerator

theelviscerator 4790k/4.8GHz/970SLI/1290/1953 Score 5232 125.1 FPS



I think this rig is tapped out at 125fps!...I'll take it!


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> theelviscerator 4790k/4.8GHz/970SLI/1290/1953 Score 5232 125.1 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> I think this rig is tapped out at 125fps!...I'll take it!


Shouldn't those 970s be capable of 1500mhz+ on air?

What manufacturer and cooler is on them?

You should probably be able to beat my 131fps score with two 290s if you can get your core clocks up. Keep at it!

Nice setup btw!


----------



## theelviscerator

This bench favors AMD though.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got 96.8 with my 780TI today:
> 
> 
> 
> When it gets colder, I'll go for more.


nice !...& sneaking up on your old Titan score - yeah, _THAT_ Titan - we remember it well


----------



## neurotix

LOL no it doesn't

If it favored AMD, we wouldn't have seen 780tis on custom water breaking 90fps on a single card. I think the best I've seen a single 290 or 290X do is 75fps.

(Note: almost all benches without exception favor Nvidia cards.)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sli does or should...


^...and does, even more so w/ 3 and 4 cards


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ^...and does, even more so w/ 3 and 4 cards


well actually valley only seems to use 4 cores with a single card, so (More cores) i guess wouldn't help but a higher cpu / memory clock will help a lot more. Im not so sure if it uses more cores once you go 2,3,4way SLi. .... only had a 3570k with a sli setup.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well actually valley only seems to use 4 cores with a single card, so (More cores) i guess wouldn't help but a higher cpu / memory clock will help a lot more. Im not so sure if it uses more cores once you go 2,3,4way SLi. .... only had a 3570k with a sli setup.


I've seen practicly 0 change from 4,2-4,8ghz on multiple cpus (maybe just a few points)
And it seems I7 bloomfield and up give the exact same performance as ivy and haswell at 4,2ghz and up

Before that Ivy and haswell seem to have a slight advantage, but then it seems to even out.


----------



## Joa3d43

...on my setups w/ 3 and 4 GPUs, higher speed of 3970x / 4960x by another multi gained significant points- presumably just removing a bottleneck...w/ only one or two cards, higher CPU speed made much less of a difference...


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I got the exact same score with the same gpu with a 4770k vs. 4930k. This bench doesn't really scale with cpu cores.


How about 3dmark? How much did your score increase from switching to the 4930k from the 4770k? Thx


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> How about 3dmark? How much did your score increase from switching to the 4930k from the 4770k? Thx


\
it makes a very big difference in 3dmark. Just look at all the new 8 core scores compared with the 6 core 4930k scores.

sdhydro's new firestrike extreme score would be one of the top scores but a 4770k holds back the score a lot compared to a 6 or 8 core.


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 --- 4790K @ 4.5GHz & 4.0Ghz Uncore --- gtx780ti @ 1411/4000 --- 3676 --- 87.9 FPS
Stock cooler


----------



## Takla

Takla --- [email protected] --- r9 280x Asus DC2 1220/7400 --- 2257 --- 53.9 FPS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> How about 3dmark? How much did your score increase from switching to the 4930k from the 4770k? Thx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> \
> it makes a very big difference in 3dmark. Just look at all the new 8 core scores compared with the 6 core 4930k scores.
> 
> sdhydro's new firestrike extreme score would be one of the top scores but a 4770k holds back the score a lot compared to a 6 or 8 core.


Firestrike Ultra seems to level the field. Very GPU-bound.


----------



## SDhydro

sdhydro---2600k @ 4.8ghz-- gtx 980 1678/2052 89.8fps


----------



## Xoriam

What happened to OP?

He hasn't accepted any of us in quite some time now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> melodystyle2003 --- 4790K @ 4.5GHz & 4.0Ghz Uncore --- gtx780ti @ 1411/4000 --- 3676 --- 87.9 FPS
> Stock cooler


Something seems off with that score. Its about the same as my original Titan at just 1325MHz....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> What happened to OP?
> 
> He hasn't accepted any of us in quite some time now.


He has asked if someone else wants to take on the thread as he currently has too many commitments.... no-one has stepped up...


----------



## WebTourist

@Under Water!

WebTourist - I7 [email protected] GHz - GTX 780ti @1570/8260 - 100.1 FPS - 4190 Score



WebTourist - I7 [email protected] GHz - 2 x GTX 780ti SLI @1485/8200 - 158.2 FPS - 6618 Score


----------



## jetpak12

jetpak12 -- Xeon X5650 @ 4.2 GHz -- AMD 290X @ 1150/1300

1920x1080 -- 68.5 fps -- 2868


2560x1440 -- 43.2 fps -- 1808


I'm wondering if I am CPU limited, because at 1080p GPU usage is between 92-100% while at 1440p GPU stays at 100% much more often, and only drops to 97%. Or maybe I'm just crazy, but I feel like my score should be higher.


----------



## neurotix

Looks great jetpak.

You have a 4 year old CPU but your fps is incredibly close to mine.


----------



## jetpak12

I seem to be on par with the scores in the OP at 1440p, but I'd like to break 3000 at 1080p if I can. Seems like 290 and 290X perform about the same in this benchmark?

I'll have to try out Trixx next.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I seem to be on par with the scores in the OP at 1440p, but I'd like to break 3000 at 1080p if I can. Seems like 290 and 290X perform about the same in this benchmark?
> 
> I'll have to try out Trixx next.


I'm pretty sure you can at 1200MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

pretty amazing that no one has volunteered to take over as OP of this bench thread.


----------



## Xoriam

I've sent a message to a mod about it.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> @Under Water!
> 
> WebTourist - I7 [email protected] GHz - GTX 780ti @1570/8260 - 100.1 FPS - 4190 Score
> 
> 
> 
> WebTourist - I7 [email protected] GHz - 2 x GTX 780ti SLI @1485/8200 - 158.2 FPS - 6618 Score


Hey nice runs and great single card clocks under water







. 100fps Whoop!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I've sent a message to a mod about it.


pm @alancsalt


----------



## alancsalt

Just need a benchmarking editor to approve.. like @Valgaur and for doctakedooty to then share the spreadsheet... but first, an editor's ok


----------



## Asus11

Asus11 --- i7 4790k / 4.9Ghz --- GTX 780, 1448 / 3704 --- AVG. FPS 87.4 --- Score 3655


----------



## criminal

A new OP would be great.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just need a benchmarking editor to approve.. like @Valgaur and for doctakedooty to then share the spreadsheet... but first, an editor's ok


how about @strong island 1


----------



## alancsalt

whichever...


----------



## strong island 1

I have no problem with it. I don't know xoriam that well but he has been a member for over 3 years and I am sure we will all pay attention to the thread closely because we all love it so I don't think much could go wrong. I am ok with it. Would love to get this thread going again.


----------



## Xoriam

(Sorry for delayed response, my x5660 just arrived today so I've been rewiring my case)
I honestly wouldn't mind updating it if I'm allowed to become OP.
I know the rules of the thread well. Does anyone know if Doctakedooty is still lurking?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have no problem with it. I don't know xoriam that well but he has been a member for over 3 years and I am sure we will all pay attention to the thread closely because we all love it so I don't think much could go wrong. I am ok with it. Would love to get this thread going again.


thx strong! is there some official approval (beyond your post) that's needed?


----------



## neurotix

Whoever takes it over, thank you.

I don't want to see this thread die either.

I also want to see Valley on hwbot, but I have no idea if that's happening or not.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Looks that @Xoriam want to do it








In case something goes wrong i could keep the list updated 1-2 times per week.


----------



## alancsalt

PM sent to the Doc in case no one else has...


----------



## Zine

I7920 4ghz gtx 780ti classy 1193/4099

00004.png 2317k .png file


----------



## Xoriam

Just waiting for Doctakedooty's response.


----------



## alancsalt

doctakedooty: Last Online: 1 day, 14 hours ago


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> doctakedooty: Last Online: 1 day, 14 hours ago


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Just waiting for Doctakedooty's response.


Yea sorry I have had the stomach flu but if you will pm me your email address @Xoriam I will share the spreadsheet with you.


----------



## alancsalt

I've done that..









So OK to transfer the OP?

Hope your feeling better?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've done that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So OK to transfer the OP?
> 
> Hope your feeling better?


Yea that's fine I am sure he will be a great forum op. Sorry I wasn't able to keep up with it like I had planned. Also yea I am feeling better now finally lol


----------



## alancsalt

Thank you doc for your efforts and all the best with current challenges!









Xoriam, the baton has been passed to you. You are now OP. Let the updating begin!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea that's fine I am sure he will be a great forum op. Sorry I wasn't able to keep up with it like I had planned. Also yea I am feeling better now finally lol


Thanks alot for the time you spent on the thread, and glad you are feeling better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Thank you doc for your efforts and all the best with current challenges!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xoriam, the baton has been passed to you. You are now OP. Let the updating begin!


Woot! Ok well if it hasn't bee noticed I've made the chart horizontally more thin so that people browsing in 1080 do not have to scroll to the right to see all the info.
(Seeing as the scroll bar isn't exactly reliable as well.)


----------



## Xoriam

Wow, ok there are like 40 pages of unadded people.

I'd really apreciate that if you have not been added to resubmit your entry.
(I will go back a few pages and add people however)


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Asus11 --- i7 4790k / 4.9Ghz --- GTX 780, 1448 / 3704 --- AVG. FPS 87.4 --- Score 3655


Added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> @Under Water!
> 
> WebTourist - I7 [email protected] GHz - GTX 780ti @1570/8260 - 100.1 FPS - 4190 Score
> 
> 
> 
> WebTourist - I7 [email protected] GHz - 2 x GTX 780ti SLI @1485/8200 - 158.2 FPS - 6618 Score


Updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> jetpak12 -- Xeon X5650 @ 4.2 GHz -- AMD 290X @ 1150/1300
> 
> 1920x1080 -- 68.5 fps -- 2868
> 
> 
> 2560x1440 -- 43.2 fps -- 1808
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I am CPU limited, because at 1080p GPU usage is between 92-100% while at 1440p GPU stays at 100% much more often, and only drops to 97%. Or maybe I'm just crazy, but I feel like my score should be higher.


Added
Are you overclocking with the turbo on? I notcied with my xeon my turbo OC doesn't seem to affect my score.
Also check your power limit if you have it, your card could be throttling.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> melodystyle2003 --- 4790K @ 4.5GHz & 4.0Ghz Uncore --- gtx780ti @ 1411/4000 --- 3676 --- 87.9 FPS
> Stock cooler


Please remove the overlay and make sure you're not throttling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> Takla --- [email protected] --- r9 280x Asus DC2 1220/7400 --- 2257 --- 53.9 FPS


Added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro---2600k @ 4.8ghz-- gtx 980 1678/2052 89.8fps


Added/Updated as SDhydro (2)


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Please remove the overlay and make sure you're not throttling


Wish you good start mate









Well gpu is not longer under my possession.
If i remember wrong, we were encouraged to add overlay for comparison purposes. Now, if overlay its an issue, do not add it


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got 96.8 with my 780TI today:
> 
> 
> 
> When it gets colder, I'll go for more.


Please follow submission format on page 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> theelviscerator 4790k/4.8GHz/970SLI/1290/1953 Score 5232 125.1 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> I think this rig is tapped out at 125fps!...I'll take it!


Added


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> lets see single gtx 970 scores? I want to know if they're faster than my gigabyte r9 290 @ 1160 /1600 stock bios


Please follow sumbission rules on page 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 947 to 997 = 50mhz core clock on both. It was hard keeping the top gpu cool
> 
> unknownm (matthewacbroad) --- 4690K @ 4.5GHz & 4.0Ghz Uncore --- CF R9 290 @ 997/5500 (1375) ---4900 --- 117.1 FPS


Added


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Berserknitro ----I7 4790K/ 4.8GHz---GTX980x2
> 
> 1626/4005---- 144.3 fps
> 
> 6039 score


Added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Xoriam --- I7 950 @ 4,22Ghz ---- AMD 7870xt ; 1230 / 1570 ---- 42.7fps ---- 1786 Score


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz ---- GTX 980 SLI 1560 / 2018 ---- 153.1 fps ---- 6408 Score


Added/Updated as Mydog (2)


----------



## Joa3d43

...good to see you taking over and catching up on outstanding subs







> you're going to dream of floating through mountains, Valley(s) and trees / grasslands tonight, though


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> Ok, disregarding the results on stock clocks, I think I'm happy with the results after clocking.
> At 1.3V, 1215 core and 1960 memory:


Please follow submission format on page 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> 90 on 1x 980


Please follow submission format on page 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Little Update: [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.7GHz --- R9 280X @ 1246/1850 --- 2324 --- 55.5 FPS


Updated.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...good to see you taking over and catching up on outstanding subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > you're going to dream of floating through mountains, Valley(s) and trees / grasslands tonight, though


Lol.... thanks m8!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Gtx 980 G1
> Core- 1520 Mem-1970


Please follow submission format on page 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> *neurotix --- i7 4770k 4.6ghz --- 2x Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 1150/1500mhz --- 131.4 fps --- score 5499*


Updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> My entry
> 
> OptimusToaster --- i5 2550K @ 4.6Ghz ---- GTX 780;1424/ 7516 ---- 84.7 FPS ---- 3544


Please remove overlay. also you original overlay is missing.

(Some mod, possibly @alancsalt can let me know if this is ok or not for future reference?))


----------



## Xoriam

Alright, if I didn't add you at this point please repost your submission and I'll get right on it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Gtx 980 G1
> Core- 1520 Mem-1970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please follow submission format on page 1
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> *neurotix --- i7 4770k 4.6ghz --- 2x Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 1150/1500mhz --- 131.4 fps --- score 5499*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Updated
> 
> Please remove overlay. also you original overlay is missing.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> My entry
> 
> OptimusToaster --- i5 2550K @ 4.6Ghz ---- GTX 780;1424/ 7516 ---- 84.7 FPS ---- 3544
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please remove overlay. also you original overlay is missing.
> 
> (Some mod, possibly @alancsalt can let me know if this is ok or not for future reference?))
Click to expand...

You got me there.. @Jpmboy, @Joa3d43, @Mydog @HOMECINEMA-PC or @yknot would know more than us mods about "acceptable". Being a mod can mean having trouble finding benchmarking time...









That's an Afterburner/Riva overlay?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You got me there.. @Jpmboy, @Joa3d43, @Mydog @HOMECINEMA-PC or @yknot would know more than us mods about "acceptable". Being a mod can mean having trouble finding benchmarking time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an Afterburner/Riva overlay?


...are we talking about the 'legality' of overlays ?...in the past, such subs were easily accepted...I don't use overlays as I find that they can cost me 0.01 FPS







...> can't have that


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...are we talking about the 'legality' of overlays ?...in the past, such subs were easily accepted...I don't use overlays as I find that they can cost me 0.01 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...> can't have that


what about with the original overlay missing?


----------



## Mydog

@Xoriam

Thaks a lot for keeping this thread up to date, good job


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> what about with the original overlay missing?


...you mean the Valley-generated overlay ? In that case, it might be a problem; but see what others have to say


----------



## alancsalt

Looking for comment on acceptability or not of these:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11610#post_23122228


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Looking for comment on acceptability or not of these:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11610#post_23122228


The comment under neurotix was suppose to be for omptimustoaster.
I've fixed that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...you mean the Valley-generated overlay ? In that case, it might be a problem; but see what others have to say


yeah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @Xoriam
> 
> Thaks a lot for keeping this thread up to date, good job


thanks!


----------



## Takla

Takla --- [email protected] --- r9 280x Asus DC2 1220/7400 --- 2257 --- 53.9 FPS


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> Takla --- [email protected] --- r9 280x Asus DC2 1220/7400 --- 2257 --- 53.9 FPS


I already added you earlier.


----------



## Takla

ah ok didn't noticed. btw nice quick response thats what this thread needs to get back on track


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You got me there.. @Jpmboy, @Joa3d43, @Mydog @HOMECINEMA-PC or @yknot would know more than us mods about "acceptable". Being a mod can mean having trouble finding benchmarking time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an Afterburner/Riva overlay?


The overlay is acceptable so long as it does not interfere with the OP's ability to determine the settings and tess. as Joa mentioned, probably lowered the score a tiny bit.









@Xoriam thanks for picking this up !! +1


----------



## Agiel

nice score, ofcourse 280x is a monster !!


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> nice score, ofcourse 280x is a monster !!


thanks. yeah pretty good for air.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The overlay is acceptable so long as it does not interfere with the OP's ability to determine the settings and tess. as Joa mentioned, probably lowered the score a tiny bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Xoriam thanks for picking this up !! +1


No problem!


----------



## Mydog

Update on my 980 SLI score









Mydog --- 5960X @5.1 GHz --- GTX 980 SLI 1569/2056 --- 6580 --- 157.3 FPS



This should put me in 5th place overall in the Dual GPU section and nr 1 with GTX 980 SLI


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update on my 980 SLI score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 5960X @5.1 GHz --- GTX 980 SLI 1569/2056 --- 6580 --- 157.3 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> This should put me in 5th place overall in the Dual GPU section and nr 1 with GTX 980 SLI


----------



## Asus11

Asus11 --- 4790k / 4.9ghz --- gtx 780 sli , 1406/ 1387 / 3504/ 3464 --- AVG. FPS ---143.4


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Asus11 --- 4790k / 4.9ghz --- gtx 780 sli , 1406/ 1387 / 3504/ 3464 --- AVG. FPS ---143.4


As Asus11 (2)


----------



## Agiel

Agiel --- 3570K / 3.8Ghz --- HD7850, 1050 /1300 / 1024MB --- 28.4 --- 1189


Done !!


----------



## Agiel

like my Rainmetters ?? i can share them, i moded them a little thou ...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


like this ?? i fixed it ...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> like this ?? i fixed it ...


...preset should be 'Extreme HD' ...


----------



## Agiel

sometimes for no reason and with GPU ussage bellow 70% the fraps drops bellow 13 ... and then when the next screen start goes up over 28 ... what a buggy Benchmark !!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> sometimes for no reason and with GPU ussage bellow 70% the fraps drops bellow 13 ... and then when the next screen start goes up over 28 ... what a buggy Benchmark !!


The benchmark is fine, It's more likely you have an unstable overclock.

Did you turn power limit % up to max? your card is probably throttling.
I have that exact same CPU and GPU on my 2nd pc, although my CPU is overclocked to 4,5ghz.
the score seems alittle low, you might want to test GPU and CPU stability and temps.

anyways

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> Agiel --- 3570K / 3.8Ghz --- HD7850, 1050 /1300 / 1024MB --- 28.4 --- 1189
> 
> 
> Done !!


----------



## Agiel

damn it !! i knew it !! i knew my scores were low, i even try it on Stock Speeds, scores are lowest thant this ... i'm using 15% Power Limit, i havent touched the voltages coz temps go up like crazy, over 77c ... i'm usre is the crapy B75M-D3P from ChitABYTE sorry Gigabyte ...

i ran several times MSI Combuktor, Unigine like all of them, some time this happens sometimes not, i may be into a "need advise" thing, im not an expert in this and i might be hardware limited ... i live in Cuba, im searching for a z77 or z68 mobo since like 5 months and nothing.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> damn it !! i knew it !! i knew my scores were low, i even try it on Stock Speeds, scores are lowest thant this ... i'm using 15% Power Limit, i havent touched the voltages coz temps go up like crazy, over 77c ... i'm usre is the crapy B75M-D3P from ChitABYTE sorry Gigabyte ...
> 
> i ran several times MSI Combuktor, Unigine like all of them, some time this happens sometimes not, i may be into a "need advise" thing, im not an expert in this and i might be hardware limited ... i live in Cuba, im searching for a z77 or z68 mobo since like 5 months and nothing.


max power limit on 7850 should be 20% or 50% turn it up to the max.
Also make a custom fan profile in MSI afterburner to change fan speed when the card hits certain temps.

your scores are not very low considering the card, but I'm sure they can be better.


----------



## Agiel

i usea MSI AF had a profile for fan speeds, and i did put the PL to 20% this afternoon i will run it again ...


----------



## melodystyle2003

@Xoriam
Sorry but why you have removed few of my previous entries whose screenshot have gpu clocks depicted as overlay?
Is not prohibited, perhaps you should add again those and my latest back?

To help you out, i am referring to these posts:

Post 1 (second and third submission)
Post 2
Post 3


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @Xoriam
> Sorry but why you have removed few of my previous entries whose screenshot have gpu clocks depicted as overlay?
> Is not prohibited, perhaps you should add again those and my latest back?
> 
> To help you out, i am referring to these posts:
> 
> Post 1 (second and third submission)
> Post 2
> Post 3


I haven't deleted anything, the previous OP probably just never got around to adding it.
anyways.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> i usea MSI AF had a profile for fan speeds, and i did put the PL to 20% this afternoon i will run it again ...


also try creating a CCC profile for valley.
put all options on default.

Then set anisotropic filtering to override, 2x, performance, and turn off surface optimization.
That should gain you roughly 100points more, and a few fps.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX980 Strix (stock air) --- 81.6 - 3414

(def driver issues. same clocks are 14495 in fire strike)


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX980 Strix (stock air) --- 81.6 - 3414
> 
> (def driver issues. same clocks are 14495 in fire strike)












more 9xx series, not enough love...


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX980 Strix (stock air) --- 81.6 - 3414
> (def driver issues. same clocks are 14495 in fire strike)


That Gpu Clock shown on valley isent true isent it ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> That Gpu Clock shown on valley isent true isent it ?


no


----------



## Xoriam

@Jpmboy any diffrence on the R9 295x2 with the I7 5960x?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no


Valley is strange sometimes .... for me it shows true clock with my 980 for you not , with my kingpin it showed false clock too . 1600 + on Air would be awesome tho


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> @Jpmboy any diffrence on the R9 295x2 with the I7 5960x?


the 295x2 is in the R4BE/4960X rig. ... I don't think I've run vally since moving it there from teh 2700K...

ENtry: (digging up ones from the archive that need updating.)

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GHTX780Ti KPE Sli -- 153.3 --- 6414


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Valley is strange sometimes .... for me it shows true clock with my 980 for you not , with my kingpin it showed false clock too . 1600 + on Air would be awesome tho


depends on the bios. I'm running a Strix...


----------



## rowdymoody

1st run.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 295x2 is in the R4BE/4960X rig. ... I don't think I've run vally since moving it there from teh 2700K...
> 
> ENtry: (digging up ones from the archive that need updating.)
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GHTX780Ti KPE Sli -- 153.3 --- 6414


This was already in the list for gpu type and overall, but not the dual gpu section


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rowdymoody*
> 
> 
> 1st run.


you should read the first post in this thread...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rowdymoody*
> 
> 
> 1st run.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> This was already in the list for gpu type and overall, but not the dual gpu section


oh - sorry!


----------



## Xoriam

Nothing to be sorry about, it was missing in a section.


----------



## cbarros82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> lets see single gtx 970 scores? I want to know if they're faster than my gigabyte r9 290 @ 1160 /1600 stock bios


here's mine


----------



## cbarros82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> 
> 
> I5-2500k @ 4.8
> sapphire 7870 xt @ 1235/6200 mhz @ 1.2v w/ stock cooler *asic* quality 70.4%
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire 7870 xt @ 1235/6300 mhz @ 1.2v w/ stock cooler *asic* quality 70.4%
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire 7870 xt @ 1240/6300 mhz @ 1.2v w/ stock cooler *asic* quality 70.4%


this is my old card also


----------



## Agiel

hey ppol using SLI/CF is nor fair !!!







aaggrrr !!!!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> hey ppol using SLI/CF is nor fair !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaggrrr !!!!


How is it not fair? Scores are compared accordingly to how many cards you have.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> hey ppol using SLI/CF is nor fair !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaggrrr !!!!


Why is it unfair ? Because you cant afford SLI/CF for own rig ?


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 -- [email protected] --- R9 280 @ 1230/7000Mhz --- 50.2 - 2099


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Why is it unfair ? Because you cant afford SLI/CF for own rig ?


exactly hahaha, maybe if we all had the same (1) cards we can really compare scores, or maybe im just jealous ...


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> How is it not fair? Scores are compared accordingly to how many cards you have.


btw i love HOUSE !! seen all the temps ...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> this is my old card also


7870 XT


r9 290
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> melodystyle2003 -- [email protected] --- R9 280 @ 1230/7000Mhz --- 50.2 - 2099












jeezzzzzzz how many cards do you have man?


----------



## caliking420

caliking420 - [email protected] - GTX770 @1307core/3804memory

Avg. 51.6
Score 2158


----------



## jetpak12

Hey @Xoriam, I noticed you spelled my username wrong.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hey @Xoriam, I noticed you spelled my username wrong.


please point me towards it, I'm multitasking atm


----------



## jetpak12

#177 in the single GPU, and #41 in the 1440p category: "Jetpack12"


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> caliking420 - [email protected] - GTX770 @1307core/3804memory
> 
> Avg. 51.6
> Score 2158



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> #177 in the single GPU, and #41 in the 1440p category: "Jetpack12"


Sorry about that.


----------



## neurotix

Don't neva spell my homie jetpak's name wrong









No, seriously, thanks for taking over this thread and updating everything so fast. It's great to see it active again. Cheers.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Don't neva spell my homie jetpak's name wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, seriously, thanks for taking over this thread and updating everything so fast. It's great to see it active again. Cheers.


No problem I'm just glad to keep it alive!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> exactly hahaha, maybe if we all had the same (1) cards we can really compare scores, or maybe im just jealous ...


I don't understand the complaint. The chart is separated by number of gpus so scores can be properly compared. Just click on single gpu.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Don't neva spell my homie jetpak's name wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, seriously, thanks for taking over this thread and updating everything so fast. It's great to see it active again. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem I'm just glad to keep it alive!
Click to expand...

And thanks from me too!









We need more X58 Xeon entries! I've gotta get back to working towards a 3000+ score.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I don't understand the complaint. The chart is separated by number of gpus so scores can be properly compared. Just click on single gpu.


ohhhhh thanks !!! got it !


----------



## Unknownm

I bought a 4K monitor today... r9 290 just give over 30fps in the benchmark... sweet jesus

Unkownm - [email protected] 4.5ghz / 3.8Ghz - 2x r9 290 @ 1000Mhz core / 1375 (x4) memory

Avg. 40.5fps
Score 1695


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I bought a 4K monitor today... r9 290 just give over 30fps in the benchmark... sweet jesus
> 
> Unkownm - [email protected] 4.5ghz / 3.8Ghz - 2x r9 290 @ 1000Mhz core / 1375 (x4) memory
> 
> Avg. 40.5fps
> Score 1695
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks absolutely amazing at 4K, doesn't it?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I bought a 4K monitor today... r9 290 just give over 30fps in the benchmark... sweet jesus
> 
> Unkownm - [email protected] 4.5ghz / 3.8Ghz - 2x r9 290 @ 1000Mhz core / 1375 (x4) memory
> 
> Avg. 40.5fps
> Score 1695


Nice!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks absolutely amazing at 4K, doesn't it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Nice!


Even with no AA it looks amazing. 2x AA removes almost all lines.

However my side panel has to come off now because 4K resolution pushes the max out of my cards. When side panel is on the top card will throttle down to 800Mhz and with it off about 85-86c for both cards.

My Monitor > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY1DK9756


----------



## cbarros82

Why was my r9 290 rejected? But my 7870 was accepted?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> Why was my r9 290 rejected? But my 7870 was accepted?


because you did not follow the format correctly.


----------



## cbarros82

[email protected]
Fps 73.1
Score 3057
Gigabyte r9 290
@1160/1600 stock bios


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Maintenance Bot---4790K/4.7---780/1400/7000---78.9fps---3300 score


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> Fps 73.1
> Score 3057
> Gigabyte r9 290
> @1160/1600 stock bios



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Maintenance Bot---4790K/4.7---780/1400/7000---78.9fps---3300 score


----------



## caliking420

Thanks for the add


----------



## Takla

Takla --- [email protected] --- r9 280x Asus DC2 1225 / 7400 --- 55.3 FPS --- 2315


btw this is with a asic score of 62,6% proving once again that the asic score means nothing. im pretty sure i could get the run done with atleast 1280 / 7600 if i had this card watercooled.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Definitely at least for amd cards, asic quality is not indicating too much from overclocking potential perspective. Mine r9 280 above has 51.7%. On the other hand, on nvidia side as far as i can tell from the samples i owned, it follows the "higher the better" rule especially to those with locked voltages, but again silicon lottery is the king.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> Takla --- [email protected] --- r9 280x Asus DC2 1225 / 7400 --- 55.3 FPS --- 2315
> 
> 
> btw this is with a asic score of 62,6% proving once again that the asic score means nothing. im pretty sure i could get the run done with atleast 1280 / 7600 if i had this card watercooled.


----------



## Agiel

mine is 78% and so, and i cant merely oc it from 860/1200 to 1050/1300 i will make a test with my new board z77-ds3h and see what happens


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> mine is 78% and so, and i cant merely oc it from 860/1200 to 1050/1300 i will make a test with my new board z77-ds3h and see what happens


1050 1300 is not that bad of an OC on a stock 7850


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Even with no AA it looks amazing. 2x AA removes almost all lines.
> 
> However my side panel has to come off now because 4K resolution pushes the max out of my cards. When side panel is on the top card will throttle down to 800Mhz and with it off about 85-86c for both cards.
> 
> My Monitor > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY1DK9756


On the note of that 4k monitor best buy on black friday will have it on sale for $479 I think it was. Somewhere in that neighborhood. For that price I plan on picking me up one.
http://bfads.net/Black-Friday/Best-Buy?page=7


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> ohhhhh thanks !!! got it !


I agree, that would suck if it was just the overall chart.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 1050 1300 is not that bad of an OC on a stock 7850


really ? well i will try to go furter without touching the voltages ... i just get a z77 mobo ... finally !!


----------



## Xoriam

Anyone have an idea why rivatuner fps would read over 1000 (which is incorrect) in a 64bit client of the game i'm playing
yet the 32bit client one reads correctly?


----------



## Agiel

what game are u playing ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Love seeing this old thread resurrected! Notice the second post is Reserved for me because (in a bit of OCN trivia for you guys) I was the original OP for the Valley thread but ended up giving the thread over to KarLiToS (who had started his own Valley thread a couple days after mine). He put a lot of effort into his thread and asked me if we could merge our threads and let him be the Op and since I didn't really have the time to put in the effort he did I said "sure" and the current thread was born! Most of the OP is still his original design and the "Tweaks" section was a point of very heated debate a couple years ago as the Nvidia/AMD rivalry heated up due to the differing ways each manufacturers drivers allowed you to tweak for better performance. Not sure why I'm posting this other than to give a little background on this thread to some of the newer guys who weren't around in the beginning. Anyway...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Love seeing this old thread resurrected! Notice the second post is Reserved for me because (in a bit of OCN trivia for you guys) I was the original OP for the Valley thread but ended up giving the thread over to KarLiToS (who had started his own Valley thread a couple days after mine). He put a lot of effort into his thread and asked me if we could merge our threads and let him be the Op and since I didn't really have the time to put in the effort he did I said "sure" and the current thread was born! Most of the OP is still his original design and the "Tweaks" section was a point of very heated debate a couple years ago as the Nvidia/AMD rivalry heated up due to the differing ways each manufacturers drivers allowed you to tweak for better performance. Not sure why I'm posting this other than to give a little background on this thread to some of the newer guys who weren't around in the beginning. Anyway...


Yeah I remember the day you guys both started a thread about this.








submited my first entry a few hours after it was created,


----------



## SDhydro

update
SDhydro---2600k/4.8---strix gtx980 1648mhz/ 2142 91.4fps---3824 score watercooled


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update
> SDhydro---2600k/4.8---strix gtx980 1648mhz/ 2142 91.4fps---3824 score watercooled


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update
> SDhydro---2600k/4.8---strix gtx980 1648mhz/ 2142 91.4fps---3824 score watercooled


that's pretty amazing for a 980 in this benchmark!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's pretty amazing for a 980 in this benchmark!


Yeah slowly the gtx980 is climbing the list. Here is a slight
update

SDhydro---2600k/4.8---strix gtx980 1648mhz/ 2164 92.1fps---3854 score watercooled


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yeah slowly the gtx980 is climbing the list. Here is a slight
> update
> 
> SDhydro---2600k/4.8---strix gtx980 1648mhz/ 2164 92.1fps---3854 score watercooled


of course is a top year model ... the nvidia flagship ... i would be very happy with a GTX670 even !! or even a 660 Ti ...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yeah slowly the gtx980 is climbing the list. Here is a slight
> update
> 
> SDhydro---2600k/4.8---strix gtx980 1648mhz/ 2164 92.1fps---3854 score watercooled


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yeah slowly the gtx980 is climbing the list. Here is a slight
> update
> 
> SDhydro---2600k/4.8---strix gtx980 1648mhz/ 2164 92.1fps---3854 score watercooled


nice!









I think 95FPS is the new 100 for 980s.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its crazy that the 980 needs 1600+ MHz to basically tie the best 780Ti and Titan scores at just 1300-1400MHz! Its like Nvidia has two flagships at the same time!


----------



## Xoriam

Check out how the 970 scored though, 125 fps!


----------



## neubauej

1920x1080 run:

Neubauej --- 4790k / 4.8Ghz --- 3x Asus 780 TI Direct CUii 1254Mhz / 8000Mhz--- 152.1AVG. FPS --- Score 6363



5760x1080 run:

Neubauej --- 4790k / 4.8Ghz ---3x Asus 780 TI Direct CUii 1450Mhz / 4000Mhz--- 64.6AVG. FPS --- Score 2705



A decent starting point anyway.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neubauej*
> 
> 1920x1080 run:
> 
> Neubauej --- 4790k / 4.8Ghz --- 3x Asus 780 TI Direct CUii 1254Mhz / 8000Mhz--- 152.1AVG. FPS --- Score 6363
> 
> 
> 
> 5760x1080 run:
> 
> Neubauej --- 4790k / 4.8Ghz ---3x Asus 780 TI Direct CUii 1450Mhz / 4000Mhz--- 64.6AVG. FPS --- Score 2705
> 
> 
> 
> A decent starting point anyway.




I had to check your name spelling like 5 times!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its crazy that the 980 needs 1600+ MHz to basically tie the best 780Ti and Titan scores at just 1300-1400MHz! Its like Nvidia has two flagships at the same time!


...it's similar in other Unigine benchmarks like Heaven 4; seems to be prefer higher cuda core count ?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...it's similar in other Unigine benchmarks like Heaven 4; seems to be prefer higher cuda core count ?


That and or memory bandwidth. Valley and heaven are really stressful on memory clocks. I can run alot higher mem clocks in firestrike than i can in both heaven or valley. All three benches really scale well with increased mem clocks on the gtx980


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> That and or memory bandwidth. Valley and heaven are really stressful on memory clocks. I can run alot higher mem clocks in firestrike than i can in both heaven or valley. All three benches really scale well with increased mem clocks on the gtx980


...may be both - you're right on the memory clocks in any event, seen it before myself; though for some reason, AMD memory clock is slightly less sensitive than NVidia memory clock in this (looking at the differentials to Firestrike Ex etc for both)


----------



## neubauej

Quote:


> I had to check your name spelling like 5 times!


Lol, that happens.

What do i need to do different for the 5760x1080 list?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neubauej*
> 
> Lol, that happens.
> 
> What do i need to do different for the 5760x1080 list?


Check the 4k tab on the chart, it was added.


----------



## neurotix

Single GPU submission.

*neurotix --- i7 4770k 4.5ghz --- Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 1225/1500mhz --- 74.8 fps --- Score 3132*


----------



## Agiel

my oh my, a r9 290 and im still on HD7850 crap ! ihate my place


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> my oh my, a r9 290 and im still on HD7850 crap ! ihate my place


I have a 7850, too. It's in my younger brother's gaming rig. Actually, it's a R7 265 so it's slightly newer, but it's the same thing.









I also have a 7970, as well as a R9 270X, and both hardly get used.


----------



## Xoriam

Isn't R9 270x just a 7850 rebrand?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Single GPU submission.
> 
> *neurotix --- i7 4770k 4.5ghz --- Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 1225/1500mhz --- 74.8 fps --- Score 3132*


I'll get on this soon.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Isn't R9 270x just a 7850 rebrand?


R9 270X = 7870 Ghz
R9 270 = 7870
R7 265 = 7850


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> R9 270X = 7870 Ghz
> R9 270 = 7870
> R7 265 = 7850


R7-265 is a bit stronger in a very few benchs, but that's all, i f i oc my 7850 i will outperform any 265 ... it's 120bits vs 256bits ... but hey it consume less power ... so .. you will need a lower Watts PSU ...
i wont upgrade (if you can call it an upprade) from a 7850 to a 265 ... maybe a r9-270 or 270x ... but nothing less


----------



## neubauej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Check the 4k tab on the chart, it was added.


Dunno how i missed that, apologies and thanks!


----------



## SDhydro

update(cpu dry ice and gpu ln2)
sdhydro --- [email protected] ---strix gtx980 2012 / 2103 --- 97.9 FPS --- 4097
little disappointed wanted to get 100fps with gtx980. figured I wasted enough ln2 might as well post this.


----------



## Agiel

i got two Ares stick Gskill Ares default speed 2400, what freq do you recomend me ? aim running them at default 2400mhz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update(cpu dry ice and gpu ln2)
> sdhydro --- [email protected] ---strix gtx980 2012 / 2103 --- 97.9 FPS --- 4097
> little disappointed wanted to get 100fps with gtx980. figured I wasted enough ln2 might as well post this.


You're making the strix the 980 to get this time around!


----------



## feznz

it has to be said who is going to be the first to break the 100fps with the GTX 980 first
Ladies and Gentleman Place your bets


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You're making the strix the 980 to get this time around!


This. I haven't been interested in the 980 at all until he started posting all these crazy scores around here!


----------



## Agiel

Unigine favors nvidia fan boys ...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> Unigine favors nvidia fan boys ...


Your wrong and can you stop posting silly non helpful comments like this. If you look at hwbot unique heaven bench is dominated by r290x scores.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Your wrong and can you stop posting silly non helpful comments like this. If you look at hwbot unique heaven bench is dominated by r290x scores.


really ? 290x vs 980 ?? really ?

read some history ... unigine heaven has been always favor nvidia things ... always, proof me wrong ... i have seen always unigine look better and smoother in nvifia gpu's ... i comapre a fermin GTX560 SSC Evga OC, with my HD7850 stock and never saw frame drops ... with my hd7850 have a lot, im not talking about stuttering.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> really ? 290x vs 980 ?? really ?


http://hwbot.org/benchmark/unigine_heaven_-_xtreme_preset/


----------



## Agiel

that card it's really overclocked !! Radeon R9 290X at 1625/1775MHz with a bus width of 512bit that could be like what ? 360gb/s the stock is 800/1250mhz ...how the hell he did that ?


----------



## Xoriam

I'll be updating tomorrow.
I've been having some computer issues.


----------



## theelviscerator

Heres a run @2560x1600 970s SLI 69.9...I bet I can get to 70 even..heh..

No format because there is no ranking... but anyways..


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Single GPU submission.
> 
> *neurotix --- i7 4770k 4.5ghz --- Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 1225/1500mhz --- 74.8 fps --- Score 3132*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update(cpu dry ice and gpu ln2)
> sdhydro --- [email protected] ---strix gtx980 2012 / 2103 --- 97.9 FPS --- 4097
> little disappointed wanted to get 100fps with gtx980. figured I wasted enough ln2 might as well post this.


----------



## strong island 1

man I am so mad, I broke 106fps last night with my 780 ti matrix. There was a lot left in the card so I didn't save the result as I thought I was going much higher. Then the ti matrix stopped working, might be dead. Wish I would have screened the result, so mad.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> man I am so mad, I broke 106fps last night with my 780 ti matrix. There was a lot left in the card so I didn't save the result as I thought I was going much higher. Then the ti matrix stopped working, might be dead. Wish I would have screened the result, so mad.


 oh man.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> man I am so mad, I broke 106fps last night with my 780 ti matrix. There was a lot left in the card so I didn't save the result as I thought I was going much higher. Then the ti matrix stopped working, might be dead. Wish I would have screened the result, so mad.


That's unfortunate.
The known mem controller killer bug?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> man I am so mad, I broke 106fps last night with my 780 ti matrix. There was a lot left in the card so I didn't save the result as I thought I was going much higher. Then the ti matrix stopped working, might be dead. Wish I would have screened the result, so mad.


Darn it! Sorry to hear that man, that was a pretty epic score as it is. Sorry but that noob mistake happens to everyone.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> That's unfortunate.
> The known mem controller killer bug?


ya, I killed one months ago because I thought it was only a gpu tweak bug and I stayed away from it but it still died. So newegg rma'd it and the new one I removed the resistor that supposedly removes the mem software control, but it still died. The card was so amazing. 106fps was actually easy and I wasn't getting a single artifact. I was at 1745 core and 8200 mem and I could have pushed further. Really frustrating. I wasted like 20L of ln2 on valley with nothing to show.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> That's unfortunate.
> The known mem controller killer bug?


actually I spoke to soon. Looks like removing that resistor has solved that bug. Let my card dry out and just fired it up and it's fine. Something must have been frozen last night. I am so happy right now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If you were somebody else I would be calling so much crap on you Strong for that story!


----------



## SDhydro

LOL yeah so true. Valley just loves the memory bandwidth those 780ti's have and at 8200 memory speed it's a beast. Valley bench does take a lot of ln2. I only have a 30 liter Dewar so when valley crashes it really ducks


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - 780Ti SLI @ 1241Mhz / 7400Mhz - FPS:143.5 - score: 6004


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> actually I spoke to soon. Looks like removing that resistor has solved that bug. Let my card dry out and just fired it up and it's fine. Something must have been frozen last night. I am so happy right now.


Happy for you!
Have you tired the safe mode bios and didn't work too?
So now we are waiting your results


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - 780Ti SLI @ 1241Mhz / 7400Mhz - FPS:143.5 - score: 6004


nice score lilchronic - are those your former 780 Ti Classies, KPEs or s.th. else / new ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> nice score lilchronic - are those your former 780 Ti Classies, KPEs or s.th. else / new ?


two reference 780ti's gigabyte Ghz edition's. i picked em up for the same price i sold my kingpin








but still waiting for another water block, 2nd card is currently on air.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> two reference 780ti's gigabyte Ghz edition's. i picked em up for the same price i sold my kingpin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still waiting for another water block, 2nd card is currently on air.


...nice - custom blocks for the Gigabees ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nice - custom blocks for the Gigabees ?


yeah i had too, back plates also









i was running a uni block on it and could barley oc the memory, now with the ek fc 780Ti wf3 block it oc's a little better


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i had too, back plates also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was running a uni block on it and could barley oc the memory, now with the ek fc 780Ti wf3 block it oc's a little better


yeah, I love uni-blocks and use them on a whole pile of cards (w/ VRM fans) - but all of them have a cold plate that also covers the memory, w/ no memory chips raised on the back......w / o cold plate on one side and with memory chips raised on the back site ( w/o back plate), it's a different story

...is there voltage control mod software (beyond MSI AB / PrecX) for the 780 GigabeesGHz ? Custom Bios (I really like those cards) ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> yeah, I love uni-blocks and use them on a whole pile of cards (w/ VRM fans) - but all of them have a cold plate that also covers the memory, w/ no memory chips raised on the back......w / o cold plate on one side and with memory chips raised on the back site ( w/o back plate), it's a different story
> 
> ...is there voltage control mod software (beyond MSI AB / PrecX) for the 780 GigabeesGHz ? Custom Bios (I really like those cards) ?


not that i know of, im stuck at 1.212v


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not that i know of, im stuck at 1.212v


...there are some Gigabyte modders per HWBot here (ie 980 hardmods) - they might know of 780 Ti GHz software ?! http://www.overclock.net/t/1516632/gigabyte-gtx-980-g-powered-hardcore-only-apply


----------



## Mikecdm

Never had a problem overclocking memory without anything covering them. When i do testing on water, just a single fan over vrm area. If the card comes with a vrm sink, then i use it. If not it's bare and just fan over them. Nothing on memory ever.

Here is the example


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Never had a problem overclocking memory without anything covering them. When i do testing on water, just a single fan over vrm area. If the card comes with a vrm sink, then i use it. If not it's bare and just fan over them. Nothing on memory ever.
> 
> Here is the example


well i think this could be my problem with memory overclocking ???


----------



## Mikecdm

That looks terrible, stuff ain't supposed to blow up like that.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> That looks terrible, stuff ain't supposed to blow up like that.


yeah i bought this card off a member here. im going to try and RMA it.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Never had a problem overclocking memory without anything covering them. When i do testing on water, just a single fan over vrm area. If the card comes with a vrm sink, then i use it. If not it's bare and just fan over them. Nothing on memory ever.
> 
> Here is the example


What kind that coating u using, all black.... Want to coat mine too like that, cause me using universal wb only...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> What kind that coating u using, all black.... Want to coat mine too like that, cause me using universal wb only...


looks like L.E.T (liquid electric tape) for sub zero cooling.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> looks like L.E.T (liquid electric tape) for sub zero cooling.


ooo thanks


----------



## marc0053

Playing outside in -6C weather. Replaced coolant with 50/50% mix antifreeze / distilled water.
This is with the modded skyn3t bios rev 6 that's been lurking around on the official gtx 780 Ti Kingpin thread.
Clocks are way higher than they probably are (most likely in the low 1500s) but PX, GPUz shows in the 1700s MHz.

marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1746MHz - 8100 MHz - score = 4212 - FPS = 100.7


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Congrats marc on the 100FPS+


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sick run Marc!


----------



## marc0053

Thanks guys








I learned that doing a full pc shutdown between runs helps keep the max possible score.
I let the pc off for about 10 seconds. Not doing so meant usually a loss of at least 1 FPS to the final average FPS.
So lots and lots of pc shutdown...lol
Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Playing outside in -6C weather. Replaced coolant with 50/50% mix antifreeze / distilled water.
> This is with the modded skyn3t bios rev 6 that's been lurking around on the official gtx 780 Ti Kingpin thread.
> Clocks are way higher than they probably are (most likely in the low 1500s) but PX, GPUz shows in the 1700s MHz.
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1746MHz - 8100 MHz - score = 4212 - FPS = 100.7












UGHHH so close to top 3 of single cards!


----------



## agung79

agung79 --- FX-9370 [email protected] 4900Ghz ---- XFX 7970 HIS 280x ; 1000 / 1400 ---- AVG. 23.1 FPS ---- Score 965

with 8AA







@ stock speed... bad card xfx voltage lock...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This was my old 7970 Valley score:



Actually really loved my WC 7970 setup back then! Great cards (and still pretty decent even today)...


----------



## szeged

planning a sub zero run this weekend on my 980 classy, downloaded valley again for it







lets see what we can do shall we?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> planning a sub zero run this weekend on my 980 classy, downloaded valley again for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see what we can do shall we?


Be prepared to waste a lot of LN2. Such a long bench and the 980 cant even touch 100fps


----------



## szeged

i unfortunately have to use DICE first since my dewar is screwed up







so at least it lasts longer lol. still good for around -60c or so.

this 4790k is driving me nuts, some times itll complete a bench @ 4.9 with super low volts, then the next time itll require high volts for 4.9 to be stable in the same bench, i have no idea what im doing wrong atm, too tired to figure it out, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i unfortunately have to use DICE first since my dewar is screwed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so at least it lasts longer lol. still good for around -60c or so.
> 
> this 4790k is driving me nuts, some times itll complete a bench @ 4.9 with super low volts, then the next time itll require high volts for 4.9 to be stable in the same bench, i have no idea what im doing wrong atm, too tired to figure it out, maybe tomorrow.


Well hope your classy 980 is better then my kingpin 780ti was because it would coldbug at dry ice temps







. Full pot of dry ice was a no go. Now I just use dice for cpu and ln2 for gpus. Even though my strix can do -180c.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Well hope your classy 980 is better then my kingpin 780ti was because it would coldbug at dry ice temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Full pot of dry ice was a no go. Now I just use dice for cpu and ln2 for gpus. Even though my strix can do -180c.


wow thats unfortunate about the CB temp on your kpe







IDK when ill be able to get more ln2, hopefully soon but until then its full steam ahead with dice lol. Nice strix you got though


----------



## Wihglah

Wihglah --- 4770k / 4.0GHz --- GTX980 1601 / 7910 --- 81.0 --- 3388


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> agung79 --- FX-9370 [email protected] 4900Ghz ---- XFX 7970 HIS 280x ; 1000 / 1400 ---- AVG. 23.1 FPS ---- Score 965
> 
> with 8AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ stock speed... bad card xfx voltage lock...












to 4k resolution
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 
> 
> Wihglah --- 4770k / 4.0GHz --- GTX980 1601 / 7910 --- 81.0 --- 3388


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that doing a full pc shutdown between runs helps keep the max possible score.
> I let the pc off for about 10 seconds. Not doing so meant usually a loss of at least 1 FPS to the final average FPS.
> So lots and lots of pc shutdown...lol
> Cheers,
> Marc


wow awesome run. it's strange though because I think those clocks and mem are more than my 1st place run. Maybe that bios is based on the loose timing bios. My mem speed was so much lower.

Found my clocks, must be mem timings

1764mhz Core / 7700mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 104.5 --- Score 4370


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow awesome run. it's strange though because I think those clocks and mem are more than my 1st place run. Maybe that bios is based on the loose timing bios. My mem speed was so much lower.
> 
> Found my clocks, must be mem timings
> 
> 1764mhz Core / 7700mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 104.5 --- Score 4370


No, it's a bugged skyn3t rev 6 bios. It's tight timings. The bios is just weird.

The bios let's you get a lot higher clocks than the XOC bios. In 3dmark, rev 6 needs 100MHz more clocks than XOC for same type scores. In Valley, rev 6 needs 150MHz more clocks than XOC for same type scores. But because the bios acts funny, you'll squeeze more out of the KPE and get better scores with it compared to XOC bios.

Pretty much if all you can get with the KPE on water is 97FPS in Valley with the XOC and find yourself stuck, use the rev 6 bios(that is modded for more voltage) and you'll get past 97FPS no problem under the same conditions. Be it with clocks that don't add up in gpuz or another program that registers clocks correctly.

Hope I didn't confuse anybody, I know I confused myself!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow awesome run. it's strange though because I think those clocks and mem are more than my 1st place run. Maybe that bios is based on the loose timing bios. My mem speed was so much lower.
> 
> Found my clocks, must be mem timings
> 
> 1764mhz Core / 7700mhz Memory --- AVG. FPS 104.5 --- Score 4370


Thanks Strong









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No, it's a bugged skyn3t rev 6 bios. It's tight timings. The bios is just weird.
> 
> The bios let's you get a lot higher clocks than the XOC bios. In 3dmark, rev 6 needs 100MHz more clocks than XOC for same type scores. In Valley, rev 6 needs 150MHz more clocks than XOC for same type scores. But because the bios acts funny, you'll squeeze more out of the KPE and get better scores with it compared to XOC bios.
> 
> Pretty much if all you can get with the KPE on water is 97FPS in Valley with the XOC and find yourself stuck, use the rev 6 bios(that is modded for more voltage) and you'll get past 97FPS no problem under the same conditions. Be it with clocks that don't add up in gpuz or another program that registers clocks correctly.
> 
> Hope I didn't confuse anybody, I know I confused myself!


Correct. The max clocks I can get out of the XOC tight timing bios was about 1450 MHz at 23C ambient while with the rev 6 modded bios I can get up to 1690 MHz. My mem clocks were about the same for both bios but the modded rev 6 is very tricky to adjust mem clocks. often when I overclocked the mem to much on the modded bios I would get a constant BSOD and would need to boot in safe mode and delete my Precision X profiles. Once I get these BSODs I need to use another bios because the card wouldn't work anymore with constant BSOD. The next day all worked well








Last week I ran the modded rev 6 bios for about 3 hours non -stop and no problems until I oc'd the mem too much and that was it for the bench session.
Very promising bios for sure! just needs some more testing (trial and errors).


----------



## agung79

to 4k resolution

thanks Xoriam ... n sorry just to remind that for 4k... have to be 8xAA or can be others, cause there are 4k on chart used 4xAA... i hope me not wrong








and correction about my vga are crossfire 7970 with 280x...

thanks


----------



## szeged

testing a new 4790k for sub zeros atm, only gpu i got till monday is a 9800 gt lol...take a look and gaze upon its magnificence -

cpu here is at 4.9 gpu is at...whatever it comes at stock idk this thing is ancient.



cpu can hit 5ghz with a h100i so hopefully it scales better

i also dont have nvidia drivers installed yet lol.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> to 4k resolution
> 
> thanks Xoriam ... n sorry just to remind that for 4k... have to be 8xAA or can be others, cause there are 4k on chart used 4xAA... i hope me not wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and correction about my vga are crossfire 7970 with 280x...
> 
> thanks


hah too use to seeing 1080p entries.

Do another run with 4xaa so we can update that.


----------



## tony1-3-9

tony1-3-9---FX6300/4.63Ghz---Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce, Core-1180, Memory-1700, Shaders-2048 --- Avg FPS =51.1--- Score 2139

Hope i did it correctly, dont post a whole lot but thought this was a decent score for my 280x, and this is my 24/7 overclock, im betting i could get it a good bit higher just for the benchmark


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nothing wrong with 50+ FPS in Valley, especially with a card that is essentially 3 years old!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> testing a new 4790k for sub zeros atm, only gpu i got till monday is a 9800 gt lol...take a look and gaze upon its magnificence -
> 
> cpu here is at 4.9 gpu is at...whatever it comes at stock idk this thing is ancient.
> 
> 
> 
> cpu can hit 5ghz with a h100i so hopefully it scales better
> 
> i also dont have nvidia drivers installed yet lol.


You don't have a KPE anymore?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You don't have a KPE anymore?


I do but I didn't want to drain the 24/7 rig just to test the cpu







. Cpu does 5.5ghz btw







can push higher but cooler was mounted badly.


----------



## howiewowie




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still love this bench! In fact, I love all of Unigine's benches! Wish they would give us a new one!


----------



## caliking420

Caliking420
4790k @ stock
2x GTX 970's in sli
1202core/7010mem

score:4393



edited with the correct screenshot


----------



## Agenesis

Here's this 290x I just got with 1170 core / 1650 mem w/ 5930k @ 4.5

I can see that 980s are kicking my ass but don't see any 970s. Really questioning if I made the right choice choosing this instead of the 970 when they're the same price. Plus the card I got has a rattling heatsink above 40% fan speed and it's really starting to drive me up the wall. And I'm running a test bench too so it's especially bad.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Here's this 290x I just got with 1170 core / 1650 mem w/ 5930k @ 4.5
> 
> I can see that 980s are kicking my ass but don't see any 970s. Really questioning if I made the right choice choosing this instead of the 970 when they're the same price. Plus the card I got has a rattling heatsink above 40% fan speed and it's really starting to drive me up the wall. And I'm running a test bench too so it's especially bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, picking up a r9 290 over gtx 970, especially on same price, is not the best choice.
Gtx 970 on valley bench perfoms quite mediocre, but on games, which is the important part, is faster.


----------



## kizwan

*kizwan --- [email protected] ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 1200 / 1600 ---- 87.9 ---- 3679*


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tony1-3-9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony1-3-9---FX6300/4.63Ghz---Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce, Core-1180, Memory-1700, Shaders-2048 --- Avg FPS =51.1--- Score 2139
> 
> Hope i did it correctly, dont post a whole lot but thought this was a decent score for my 280x, and this is my 24/7 overclock, im betting i could get it a good bit higher just for the benchmark











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Caliking420
> 4790k @ stock
> 2x GTX 970's in sli
> 1202core/7010mem
> 
> score:4393
> 
> 
> 
> edited with the correct screenshot











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Here's this 290x I just got with 1170 core / 1650 mem w/ 5930k @ 4.5
> 
> I can see that 980s are kicking my ass but don't see any 970s. Really questioning if I made the right choice choosing this instead of the 970 when they're the same price. Plus the card I got has a rattling heatsink above 40% fan speed and it's really starting to drive me up the wall. And I'm running a test bench too so it's especially bad.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *kizwan --- [email protected] ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 1200 / 1600 ---- 87.9 ---- 3679*











1440


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Here's this 290x I just got with 1170 core / 1650 mem w/ 5930k @ 4.5
> 
> I can see that 980s are kicking my ass but don't see any 970s. Really questioning if I made the right choice choosing this instead of the 970 when they're the same price. Plus the card I got has a rattling heatsink above 40% fan speed and it's really starting to drive me up the wall. And I'm running a test bench too so it's especially bad.


I have to disagree with melody on saying it's a bad choice. Amd gpu don't seem to perform really in the valley benchmark. As far as gaming it's a toss up but mainly depends on your resolution your playing at. I find the amd cards when placed against a nvidia will always win at the higher resolutions such as 4k. I would only say it was a bad choice if you play at 1080p and have no plans to upgrade to any higher resolution screens. Also saying that nvidia is faster in games is not necessarily always true depending on the games and optimizations it's a toss up but between my 780ti's which is pretty equal to the 980s and my 295x2 I prefer my amd gpu for 4k gaming and even 1440p gaming most of the time. Again I don't think it was a bad choice just the r9 series does not do good in this benchmark and it's been that way since they were released. Also compared to the nvidia counterparts amd gpu scale pretty well in crossfire where as I found my 3 780ti did not scale that great the sweet spot seemed to be 2 way sli. My 3 780ti vs 295x2 always seem to be about the same in games in terms of fps on 1440p 4k is when the 295x2 started to shine though and really stretch it's legs


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Yes a number of overclock scores here are hacked using cheat engine. It seems to be common place and accepted. I mean even under LN2 no single 980 will score more points than SLI 980s. But go look at the Valley/Heaven Benchmark threads here in this very forum. I score 69.5 FPS Valley Extreme @ 1600core/8000mem. There are scores in the 100FPS range on single cards. That's just ridiculous and clearly untrue


I found this in the 970 owners thread... lol


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No, it's a bugged skyn3t rev 6 bios. It's tight timings. The bios is just weird.
> 
> The bios let's you get a lot higher clocks than the XOC bios. In 3dmark, rev 6 needs 100MHz more clocks than XOC for same type scores. In Valley, rev 6 needs 150MHz more clocks than XOC for same type scores. But because the bios acts funny, you'll squeeze more out of the KPE and get better scores with it compared to XOC bios.
> 
> Pretty much if all you can get with the KPE on water is 97FPS in Valley with the XOC and find yourself stuck, use the rev 6 bios(that is modded for more voltage) and you'll get past 97FPS no problem under the same conditions. Be it with clocks that don't add up in gpuz or another program that registers clocks correctly.
> 
> Hope I didn't confuse anybody, I know I confused myself!


ok cool, that makes sense, thanks. didn't know about that.


----------



## Xoriam

Gettings 2 GTX 970s, should be able to do a run in about 2 weeks. I'll do a single and an SLI run.
Probably also try a 4k run as well.
Hell I'll do every category


----------



## yawa

So here's something semi disheartening and weird I'd like to bring to your attention (I'm sorry in advance for my lack of screenshots and semi-off topic nature of this, but I figure here is the best place to get people running benches and multiple overclocking software), that has me quite baffled.

My card only works properly using GpuTweak.

Like ever.

Essentially, what happens when I use Afterburner or Trixx, my card throttles itself like crazy and/or never manages to reach it's maximum FPS potential in these benchmarks, particularly Heaven and Valley.

Case in point.

Afterburner score at 1170Mhz...

FPS:
60.0
Score:
2511
Min FPS:
24.7
Max FPS:
101.2

GPU Tweak Scores at 1170Mhz...

FPS:
68.5
Score:
2866
Min FPS:
33.3
Max FPS:
126.6

In both cases, every other setting was the same.

I apologize again for the lack of screenshots, but I'm posting from my phone and forwarded them to myself in their stupid original format (i.e. Non-jpeg), and can't get them to show right now.

I'm really curious here. Does anyone else experience this Performance difference? Like my card's clocks are absolutely underperforming unless I use GPUTweak. Which is weird, because no one here seems to use GPUTweak (everyone seems to use Afterburner) but they don't seem to ever complain about it stuttering and botching performance. This isn't the biggest deal mind you, as at least SOMETHING works, but it's certainly something I want to at least TRY to figure out.

Anyway, if anyone else has this issue, please let me know and in the mean time, if you think your card is under performing and you can't figure out why, I suggest you try switching up your overclocking programs. You might find yourself quite surprised.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *kizwan --- [email protected] ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 1200 / 1600 ---- 87.9 ---- 3679*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440
Click to expand...

Thanks but wrong score though in the spreadsheet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> So here's something semi disheartening and weird I'd like to bring to your attention (I'm sorry in advance for my lack of screenshots and semi-off topic nature of this, but I figure here is the best place to get people running benches and multiple overclocking software), that has me quite baffled.
> 
> My card only works properly using GpuTweak.
> 
> Like ever.
> 
> Essentially, what happens when I use Afterburner or Trixx, my card throttles itself like crazy and/or never manages to reach it's maximum FPS potential in these benchmarks, particularly Heaven and Valley.
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> Afterburner score at 1170Mhz...
> 
> FPS:
> 60.0
> Score:
> 2511
> Min FPS:
> 24.7
> Max FPS:
> 101.2
> 
> GPU Tweak Scores at 1170Mhz...
> 
> FPS:
> 68.5
> Score:
> 2866
> Min FPS:
> 33.3
> Max FPS:
> 126.6
> 
> In both cases, every other setting was the same.
> 
> I apologize again for the lack of screenshots, but I'm posting from my phone and forwarded them to myself in their stupid original format (i.e. Non-jpeg), and can't get them to show right now.
> 
> I'm really curious here. Does anyone else experience this Performance difference? Like my card's clocks are absolutely underperforming unless I use GPUTweak. Which is weird, because no one here seems to use GPUTweak (everyone seems to use Afterburner) but they don't seem to ever complain about it stuttering and botching performance. This isn't the biggest deal mind you, as at least SOMETHING works, but it's certainly something I want to at least TRY to figure out.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone else has this issue, please let me know and in the mean time, if you think your card is under performing and you can't figure out why, I suggest you try switching up your overclocking programs. You might find yourself quite surprised.


Can you post screenshot/graph showing throttling when using AB or Trixx? You can control voltage with GPUTweak? Using ASUS BIOS?


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks but wrong score though in the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post screenshot/graph showing throttling when using AB or Trixx? You can control voltage with GPUTweak? Using ASUS BIOS?


I can't my friend, because it's not even throttling per say. If anything, it's some form of V-droop.

I guess the best explanation I can give is, with anything but GPUTweak, my Clocks wind up lying to me. I am indeed using an ASUS BIOS though (Flashed it back when that was the only one that was Voltage unlocked), and yes I can control voltage in all three, though GPUTweak has the most impact.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks but wrong score though in the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post screenshot/graph showing throttling when using AB or Trixx? You can control voltage with GPUTweak? Using ASUS BIOS?


oops, don't know how that happened. Thanks for pointing it out.

Fixed.


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 --- [email protected] ---- gtx [email protected] 1601 / 2030 ---- 70.7 ---- 2956


melodystyle2003 --- [email protected] ---- gtx [email protected] / 2100 ---- 72.2 ---- 3019


----------



## Joa3d43

...finally had a bit of time to run 2x 980 Classifieds in Valley...

...this was not a full-tilt (chilled water cooled) run where these cards can boost over 1800 MHz per spoiler w/ custom Bios, but this run was w/ max boost at 1600...just wanted to find out whether Maxwell 980s were as 'bad' @ Valley as some folks seem to think...I rather don't think so







...will try a 3x 980 Cl later in the week

*Joa3d43* -- 1x 5960X @ 4.75 -- 2x 980 Classifieds @ 1600 / 2175 -- *FPS 161.4* SCORE 6753





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xoriam

Which driver is that? I know Valley was having issues with the 970 and 980 because of drivers.

(I'll be updating tomorrow btw.)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Which driver is that? I know Valley was having issues with the 970 and 980 because of drivers.
> 
> (I'll be updating tomorrow btw.)


...344.75 ...was mostly smooth, other than on two spots it would 'jolt' a bit, but no other driver issues as far as I could tell


----------



## Joa3d43

...and as to scaling, here's a run w/ 100 MHz more (observed boost about 1700)

@Xoriam - pls use this one for your update tomorrow, tx









*Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 4.75G / DDR4 3250 -- 2x 980 Classified -- *FPS 164.7* SCORE 6891



EDIT

...also, you can take out my current 'No 9' entry if you like


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and as to scaling, here's a run w/ 100 MHz more (observed boost about 1700)
> 
> @Xoriam - pls use this one for your update tomorrow, tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 4.75G / DDR4 3250 -- 2x 980 Classified -- *FPS 164.7* SCORE 6891
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...also, you can take out my current 'No 9' entry if you like
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Nice







Like to see you break the 100FPS with a single 980


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> melodystyle2003 --- [email protected] ---- gtx [email protected] 1601 / 2030 ---- 70.7 ---- 2956
> 
> 
> melodystyle2003 --- [email protected] ---- gtx [email protected] / 2100 ---- 72.2 ---- 3019












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and as to scaling, here's a run w/ 100 MHz more (observed boost about 1700)
> 
> @Xoriam - pls use this one for your update tomorrow, tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 4.75G / DDR4 3250 -- 2x 980 Classified -- *FPS 164.7* SCORE 6891
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...also, you can take out my current 'No 9' entry if you like












there is no reason to remove your other entry, it is a different CPU from the other 780ti run.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like to see you break the 100FPS with a single 980


tx...might give that a shot though it likely would take exotic cooling w/ 1x980, will run 3x 980 first, though...3x780 Ti Cl sucked in 'Valley' and a few other apps, but 3x 980 are already proving their worth elsewhere, so may be Valley as well ?!


----------



## Aluc13

Here is my best score so far on valley. with 150+ on core and 500 on mem clock


----------



## Viking396

First attempt, O/C i7-5820k running 126.75fsb multiplier of 36 - 4563.06MHz
EVGA Classified GTX 980 running GPU offset @ +76 and mem offset of +200

I thought it might do better...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Here is my best score so far on valley. with 150+ on core and 500 on mem clock


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


read how to submit on page 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> First attempt, O/C i7-5820k running 126.75fsb multiplier of 36 - 4563.06MHz
> EVGA Classified GTX 980 running GPU offset @ +76 and mem offset of +200
> 
> I thought it might do better...


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


read how to submit on page 1


----------



## agung79

update from page 1177

for 4k dual vga with 4AA

agung79 --- FX-9370 [email protected] 5016Ghz ---- CF XFX 7970 & HIS 280x ; 1000 / 1400 ---- AVG. 29.6 FPS ---- Score 1240



new entry

for 1080 dual vga

agung79 --- FX-9370 [email protected] 5016Ghz ---- CF XFX 7970 & HIS 280x ; 1000 / 1400 ---- AVG. 77.9 FPS ---- Score 3258



thanks


----------



## caliking420

Update

Caliking420 [email protected](1.25v) 2x gtx evga 970 in sli @ 1202 core 3505mem

Avg. 109.1
score 4565


----------



## melodystyle2003

A small update

melodystyle2003 --- [email protected] ---- gtx [email protected] / 2103 ---- 72.9 ---- 3050


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Update
> 
> Caliking420 [email protected](1.25v) 2x gtx evga 970 in sli @ 1202 core 3505mem
> 
> Avg. 109.1
> score 4565











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> A small update
> 
> melodystyle2003 --- [email protected] ---- gtx [email protected] / 2103 ---- 72.9 ---- 3050












---
And mine.

X5660 @4,2ghz - Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1573 / 1890 --- 66.5 -- 2784


Melodystyle2003, which BIOS are you using, and what sort of settings?
I tried no limits but recieved 0% increase.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Finally starting to see some impressive 980 numbers out there but when you consider how long GK110 has been doing this they still aren't really all that great IMO. Definitely the best card out right now (at least the Classy anyway) but I'm still rolling along just fine with my Titans!


----------



## Aluc13

Aluc13 --- i7 5820K / 3.6Ghz --- MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 1530mhz / 4000mhz --- 69.1 --- 2891



This is what I got recently.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> And mine.
> 
> X5660 @4,2ghz - Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1573 / 1890 --- 66.5 -- 2784
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melodystyle2003, which BIOS are you using, and what sort of settings?
> I tried no limits but recieved 0% increase.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haven't noticed any substantial performance difference whilst using modified bios.
Stock bios can set it to 1.25V and PT limits me by 3-4%.
Modified bios can set it to 1.275V (have not measured it with probe, but many report that this equals to 1.31V vcore), can increase PT with minor final gains, at least in my case.
Now comparing with your result, valley is sensitive to vram speeds, thus 210Mhz (840Mhz) more are giving at least +4-5fps (for our 256bit interface). Also set to nvidia panel single monitor and prefer high performance presets are all i have done together with 100% fan and an extra large fan pushing air to the gpu (also i have installed it to pci-e 8x 3.0 slot, dont know if that makes any difference).


----------



## looniam

just tossing this out:

looniam --- [email protected] --- 780TI 1280/1925 --- 76.8 --- 3211


decided to revisit from being 432 - though i do like that number 432 . .


----------



## Tony23

I wanted to put a GTX 980 in their, I just felt like it =)
So here is my go with 1 GPU (SLI Disabled); Watercooled with EKWB nickel plexi water block, Ambient around 18 C; Voltage set in bios to be 1.3 with 0.019 offset in MSI afterburner, so I guess 1.32 volts. This is a reference design asus card. ASIC 78.6% Custom bios modified with Maxwell bios tweaker.
What do you guys think of the result? Is it good for a reference card?
I saw some none reference with higher frequency and memory. I understand the memory can be higher with looser timings, and my core does not go higher probably because of my PCB...
I want to make my memory timings looser, because clearly valley needs memory frequency, but I do not like the idea of flashing a bios not made specifically to my card. Is there any reference bios that has looser timings?
BTW my RAM is only at 1866MHz 9-9-9-27; I will overclock my RAM and see the performance difference...

Tony23 --- 4790k @ 4.8 ---- GTX 980 ; 1630 / 8540 ---- 88.4 ---- 3700


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> update from page 1177
> 
> for 4k dual vga with 4AA
> 
> agung79 --- FX-9370 [email protected] 5016Ghz ---- CF XFX 7970 & HIS 280x ; 1000 / 1400 ---- AVG. 29.6 FPS ---- Score 1240
> 
> 
> 
> new entry
> 
> for 1080 dual vga
> 
> agung79 --- FX-9370 [email protected] 5016Ghz ---- CF XFX 7970 & HIS 280x ; 1000 / 1400 ---- AVG. 77.9 FPS ---- Score 3258
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Pleasee update... Thanks...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just tossing this out:
> 
> looniam --- [email protected] --- 780TI 1280/1925 --- 76.8 --- 3211
> 
> 
> decided to revisit from being 432 - though i do like that number 432 . .











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony23*
> 
> I wanted to put a GTX 980 in their, I just felt like it =)
> So here is my go with 1 GPU (SLI Disabled); You can see on the screenshot that I have 3 cards, I am not sure about the rules about this, but I can redo the benchmark with the other 2 cards disabled in device manager... Watercooled with EKWB nickel plexi water blocks, Ambient around 18 C; Voltage set in bios to be 1.3 with 0.019 offset in MSI afterburner, so I guess 1.32 volts. This is a reference design asus card. ASIC 78.6% Custom bios modified with Maxwell bios tweaker.
> What do you guys think of the result? Is it good for a reference card?
> I saw some none reference with higher frequency and memory. I understand the memory can be higher with looser timings, and my core does not go higher probably because of my PCB...
> I want to make my memory timings looser, because clearly valley needs memory frequency, but I do not like the idea of flashing a bios not made specifically to my card. Is there any reference bios that has looser timings?
> BTW my RAM is only at 1866MHz 9-9-9-27; I will overclock my RAM and see the performance difference...
> 
> Tony23 --- 4790k @ 4.8 ---- GTX 980 ; 1630 / 8540 ---- 88.4 ---- 3700











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Pleasee update... Thanks...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Aluc13 --- i7 5820K / 3.6Ghz --- MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 1530mhz / 4000mhz --- 69.1 --- 2891
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got recently.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Aluc13

All the information and screenshot look correct. I copy and pasted an approved member and changed it to my settings. So what exactly is wrong in mu submission?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> All the information and screenshot look correct. I copy and pasted an approved member and changed it to my settings. So what exactly is wrong in mu submission?


When the bench ends, take screenshot with the F12 button. Upload this screenshot here. Usually is located in "C:\Users\YourUserName\Valley\screenshots" folder.


----------



## moustang

I figured I would do this not to post high benchmarks, because mine aren't very high, but to show the difference in temps between my two cards. I've got two GTX 770 4GB cards in my system, the primary card is cooled with the NZXT G10 and NZXT X41 AIO, the second card is air cooled.

Strangely, this benchmark lists my second card on top and my primary card below it.



This is the image in it's full size. 46C on the water cooled GPU, 80C on the air cooled. I've got the cards set to throttle back the GPU at 80C so I'm being held back by the air cooled GPU.

http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad333/boomercapt/00003.png~original


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> All the information and screenshot look correct. I copy and pasted an approved member and changed it to my settings. So what exactly is wrong in mu submission?


not an f12 screenshot.. instructions on page one say:
Quote:


> All scores posted must be accompanied by this data line in order to be considered for the Top 30:
> 
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score
> 
> *Please provide a screen shot of the final score screen taken with F12, found in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots, converted to .jpg*
> 
> Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings required
> or does not have the correct screen shot and data line will not be counted.
> 
> Please note the settings required and make sure your runs are configured correctly.


----------



## steezebe

Steezebe --- i5-3570k / 4500MHz --- XFX AMD R9 295x2, 1018 / 1250 MHz --- 99.7 --- 4174



First Run! - no GPU overclock or Valley settings adjustments; I just started the thing and hit benchmark. I'm proud of my little mITX build!


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Steezebe --- i5-3570k / 4500MHz --- XFX AMD R9 295x2, 1018 / 1250 MHz --- 99.7 --- 4174
> 
> 
> 
> First Run! - no GPU overclock or Valley settings adjustments; I just started the thing and hit benchmark. I'm proud of my little mITX build!


DP.... sry.

And this is my score after reading the AMD tweaks on the OP!!

Steezebe --- i5-3570k / 4500MHz --- XFX AMD R9 295x2, 1018 / 1250 MHz --- 113.5 --- 4749


----------



## Xoriam

Do you plan on making an overclock run?
Do you want me to wait, or add you with these results?


----------



## xXDanielHDXx

*xXDanielHDXx --- i5 3570k / 4,3 GHz --- HD 7850, 1200 / 1450 --- 33.6 --- 1406*

I think my score is pretty good for a single 7850 1GB, finally decided to Crossfire it,
already bid on a ebay auction seeing almost gtx 770 like performance in Games.
Wish me luck for the auction, it ends in 2 days, would have card in 1 week from now.











and btw i made my account today because of this thread


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Do you plan on making an overclock run?
> Do you want me to wait, or add you with these results?


Go ahead and add the 113.5 result I posted; I may be a while with overclocking the GPU with the busy holiday schedule. Thanks!


----------



## moustang

I found something very interesting about this benchmark.

Changes to your monitor refresh rate can change the results, even with vsync turned off.

I've got an overclockable monitor and was playing with the different refresh rates, and found that depending on the refresh rate I had selected I could increase my Valley benchmark frame rate by at least 1 fps or have it drop by more than 5fps.

This was my best result. Everything in the system is set identical to my previous result with the exception of changing the monitor refresh rate. It's a 1FPS improvement with no other changes.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Looking at the scores here, I'm a bit perplexed:

I'm running an EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 cooler, @ 1486mhz core clock and 7800mhz memory clock, and I'm only scoring in the 3000-3150 range.

I really like this card -- the **MAX** temp I've seen running these clocks, with fan speed set manually to 30%, was 67c. This was after roughly 1.5 hours running valley bench.

Why are my scores so low?

4670k @ 4ghz
1866mhz cl 9 gskill ripjaws
Intel 730 ssd

etc etc etc


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Looking at the scores here, I'm a bit perplexed:
> 
> I'm running an EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 cooler, @ 1486mhz core clock and 7800mhz memory clock, and I'm only scoring in the 3000-3150 range.
> 
> I really like this card -- the **MAX** temp I've seen running these clocks, with fan speed set manually to 30%, was 67c. This was after roughly 1.5 hours running valley bench.
> 
> Why are my scores so low?
> 
> 4670k @ 4ghz
> 1866mhz cl 9 gskill ripjaws
> Intel 730 ssd
> 
> etc etc etc


Your scores aren't really low the gtx980 just isn't the best card for this bench. If you can get your memory clock higher it will help a lot. 7800 is on the low side but nothings guaranteed,


----------



## looniam

2015 so out with the old
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just tossing this out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> looniam --- [email protected] --- 780TI 1280/1925 --- 76.8 --- 3211
> 
> 
> decided to revisit from being 432 - though i do like that number 432 . .


and in with the new . .

looniam --- [email protected] --- 780TI 1280/1925 --- 83.4 --- 3487


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> DP.... sry.
> 
> And this is my score after reading the AMD tweaks on the OP!!
> 
> Steezebe --- i5-3570k / 4500MHz --- XFX AMD R9 295x2, 1018 / 1250 MHz --- 113.5 --- 4749











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXDanielHDXx*
> 
> *xXDanielHDXx --- i5 3570k / 4,3 GHz --- HD 7850, 1200 / 1450 --- 33.6 --- 1406*
> 
> I think my score is pretty good for a single 7850 1GB, finally decided to Crossfire it,
> already bid on a ebay auction seeing almost gtx 770 like performance in Games.
> Wish me luck for the auction, it ends in 2 days, would have card in 1 week from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw i made my account today because of this thread











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 2015 so out with the old
> and in with the new . .
> 
> looniam --- [email protected] --- 780TI 1280/1925 --- 83.4 --- 3487


----------



## agarabaghi

agarabaghi--- [email protected] --- 2x R9 290 Crossfire 1010/1350 --- 111.5 --- 4664



How did I do?


----------



## XEKong

3770K 4.7ghz
Gigabyte 7970ghz 1100/1500


----------



## mirzet1976

1920x1080
mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @4.7ghz --- R9 290 @1310/1600 --- 72,1 --- 3015


2560x1600 16:10 monitor
mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @4.7ghz --- R9 290 @1310/1600 --- 42,6 --- 1784


----------



## Xoriam

I'll be updating the thread either tonight or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Nafu

Nafu --- i7-2600k / 3400MHz --- Sapphire AMD 7950 @1250/1700 MHz --- 48.1 --- 2012


----------



## Catscratch

Catscratch --- i5 2500k / 4000 MHz --- Sapphire AMD 280x Tri-x OC, 1020 MHz / 1500 MHz --- 43.4 --- 1818



This is with a brand new 11221-22 SKU fixed speed (no boost) card. The temp was 70c after 18 scenes. Noisy but i like the aggressive fan profile, dunno if sapphire or amd's doing. I get the coil whine on light load. In fact the sound changes according to load.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> agarabaghi--- [email protected] --- 2x R9 290 Crossfire 1010/1350 --- 111.5 --- 4664
> 
> 
> 
> How did I do?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> 
> 
> 3770K 4.7ghz
> Gigabyte 7970ghz 1100/1500


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> 1920x1080
> mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @4.7ghz --- R9 290 @1310/1600 --- 72,1 --- 3015
> 
> 
> 2560x1600 16:10 monitor
> mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @4.7ghz --- R9 290 @1310/1600 --- 42,6 --- 1784












2nd submission not added because there is no 1600p ranking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> Nafu --- i7-2600k / 3400MHz --- Sapphire AMD 7950 @1250/1700 MHz --- 48.1 --- 2012











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Catscratch --- i5 2500k / 4000 MHz --- Sapphire AMD 280x Tri-x OC, 1020 MHz / 1500 MHz --- 43.4 --- 1818
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a brand new 11221-22 SKU fixed speed (no boost) card. The temp was 70c after 18 scenes. Noisy but i like the aggressive fan profile, dunno if sapphire or amd's doing. I get the coil whine on light load. In fact the sound changes according to load.


----------



## mirzet1976

Add me as a 1440p, can not choose 2560x1440 because my monitor is 16:10 - 2560x1600 resolution


----------



## Ryncrash

Ryncrash --- i7-5820k / 4501mhz --- Evga GTX 980 Sli OC 1506mhz / 1803mhz --- 138.7 fps --- 5804 score


----------



## fragamemnon

*fragamemnon ---- i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz ---- 2xR9 290 CF, 1150/1400 & 1150/1250 ---- 122.9 FPS ---- 5144 score*


----------



## caliking420

im trying to set up for 5760x1080. and it wont let me.. not only is there not a option for it, it wont even let me manually enter it


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> im trying to set up for 5760x1080. and it wont let me.. not only is there not a option for it, it wont even let me manually enter it


Valley doesn't seem to like anything non native :/

thats a 3x screen setup correct?


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Valley doesn't seem to like anything non native :/
> 
> thats a 3x screen setup correct?


yes 3, its just pissing me off since there's a whole section for ppl with multiple monitors..

in fact i got so mad i just broke my 3 day old f'ing mouse.


----------



## XEKong

I just picked up a second 2007fp today. I have been fighting the same thing trying to get a 4960x1600 lol.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Valley doesn't seem to like anything non native :/
> 
> thats a 3x screen setup correct?
> 
> 
> 
> yes 3, its just pissing me off since there's a whole section for ppl with multiple monitors..
> 
> in fact i got so mad i just broke my 3 day old f'ing mouse.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Have you set it up like so?







I've ran Valley in Surround with no issues.


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Have you set it up like so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ran Valley in Surround with no issues.


Thank you very much, it works great now.
















14fps


----------



## CryptiK

1440P submission

CryptiK --- 4960X / 4500MHz --- 3 x Titan, 1097 / 3005 --- 104.3 --- 4363


----------



## mirzet1976

Small update

1920x1080
mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @4.7ghz --- R9 290 @1300/1600 --- 73,4 --- 3070


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Small update
> 
> 1920x1080
> mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @4.7ghz --- R9 290 @1300/1600 --- 73,4 --- 3070


Look at the temps!



































AMD!!!


----------



## mirzet1976

Never obvious right temperature or 0 ° C or so abnormal as now, with Heaven and Valley

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11830#post_23363199


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Never obvious right temperature or 0 ° C or so abnormal as now, with Heaven and Valley
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11830#post_23363199


Benchmark is going crazy


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 5960X @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 Strix - 1796/8856 - FPS = 98.4 - Score = 4117


----------



## Xoriam

Next update within 2 days.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc_0053 5960X @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 Strix - 1796/8856 - FPS = 98.4 - Score = 4117


Great run.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Great run.


Thanks criminal


----------



## Nafu

just ran another with *modded 7950 3GB @1250/1700mhz @1.381v on core*. throttling @ those clcoks before so modded the bios, and extended the power limit to perform optimal clock to clock


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Ryncrash --- i7-5820k / 4501mhz --- Evga GTX 980 Sli OC 1506mhz / 1803mhz --- 138.7 fps --- 5804 score











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> *fragamemnon ---- i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz ---- 2xR9 290 CF, 1150/1400 & 1150/1250 ---- 122.9 FPS ---- 5144 score*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> 1440P submission
> 
> CryptiK --- 4960X / 4500MHz --- 3 x Titan, 1097 / 3005 --- 104.3 --- 4363


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Small update
> 
> 1920x1080
> mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @4.7ghz --- R9 290 @1300/1600 --- 73,4 --- 3070











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc_0053 5960X @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 Strix - 1796/8856 - FPS = 98.4 - Score = 4117


AWESOME!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> just ran another with *modded 7950 3GB @1250/1700mhz @1.381v on core*. throttling @ those clcoks before so modded the bios, and extended the power limit to perform optimal clock to clock











Please follow submission format more closely next time though, thanks.


----------



## TONSCHUH

TONSCHUH --- i7 3770k @4700MHz --- 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB, 1255MHz / 7684MHz --- 128.1 --- 5358


----------



## lester007

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> lester007 --- 3570k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 670 ;1320/3749---- 54.6 ---- 2283
> 
> i got better result with the tweak they said.
> another one is i pass 1300Mhz on core w/ watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and much cooler now im happee













my memory overclock sucks cant do 8Ghz, stable no artifacts , not much from my old 670








lester007 --- i7 4930k @ 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 970 ;1600/7800 ---- 66.6 ---- 2785


----------



## NRD

Hey gang! Just playing around with my new rig and this thing is a beast! I can't wait to get this thing on a nice dual loop with a couple thick 480 rads







I have 3 awesome Sapphire 290 tri-x but they wont fit very nicely on the mobo with the fan coolers on them, so just a two card score for now. The memory on these cards is insane lol. 0.5 FPS lower than the top 290 crossfire score on air aint too shabby though so I'll take it, for now







Plus I'm running Windows 8.1, I'm pretty sure I could get more out of it on a stripped down version of Windows 7 but I just can't be bothered as I'd rather go play BF4 on ultra at 1080P 120fps stable with my lightboost monitor. I forgot how nice the game looks on Ultra, as I had to previously have a lot turned down to maintain 100fps with my watercooled 780 @ 1293/3348.

*NRD --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 1173 / 1660 ---- 133.0 FPS ---- 5563*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

For fun I downloaded Heaven 4.0 on one of the new iMac 5k's on display at Best Buy and ran it at the same settings as we use here and it got 22 FPS. Not too bad really but considering the price tag was $2500, not too great either. Then again, that 5k display is astonishing.

Lol, sorry just realized this is the Valley thread, not the Heaven thread!


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> For fun I downloaded Heaven 4.0 on one of the new iMac 5k's on display at Best Buy and ran it at the same settings as we use here and it got 22 FPS. Not too bad really but considering the price tag was $2500, not too great either. Then again, that 5k display is astonishing.
> 
> Lol, sorry just realized this is the Valley thread, not the Heaven thread!


Heh, next time run Valley on it







Heaven is a little harder than valley isn't it? Was gonna say 22 kinda sucks for Valley, but yea not too bad for Heaven I don't think. What GPU does that iMac have in it?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

290x mobile I think.


----------



## daguardian

*daguardian --- i7-2600K / 4.7Ghz ---Tri-Fire HD7970 , 1190/ 1692 --- 126.9 FPS --- 5311*


----------



## fug222

*Hit the 5000 mark
*
Gigabyte Winforce 290x Crossfire on Gigabyte SOC Force MB with 4690K @ 4.4Ghz and 8 GB 2133 CL9 Corsair Vengence, 1300 Watt EVGA G2 PSU 2* 240GB Samsung EVO SSD.


Core 1150 Memory 1300 Temp 71c


----------



## Xoriam

Please contribute to my thread, I'm having some serious issues with SLI

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536867/sli-serious-issues-need-help


----------



## moustang

Think I'll finally put in an official entry here.

moustang--- Intel i7 4970k @ 4.4ghz --- GTX 770 4GB SLI @ 1297mhz / 3589mhz --- 93.2 fps --- 3899



I've still got plenty of room to overclock but I'm going to let the TIM set and maybe get some quieter fans before I do. Still running all my fans at 30-40% due to the volume, and I want to keep all of my temps (CPU and GPUs) below 60c.


----------



## daguardian

Just tried again at 5Ghz









*daguardian --- i7-2600K / 5Ghz ---Tri-Fire HD7970 , 1190/ 1692 --- 126.9 FPS --- 5311*


----------



## TONSCHUH

Here are my best scores so far (Memory-OC doesn't give me better scores):



TONSCHUH --- i7 3770k @4700MHz --- 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB, 1431MHz / 7000MHz --- 129.1 --- 5401


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Here are my best scores so far (Memory-OC doesn't give me better scores):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TONSCHUH --- i7 3770k @4700MHz --- 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB, 1431MHz / 7000MHz --- 129.1 --- 5401


Really weird, memory oc on this bench pushes the score adequate higher. Perhaps you are PT limited?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Really weird, memory oc on this bench pushes the score adequate higher. Perhaps you are PT limited?


I'm not sure what is holding it back.

That was my max stable OC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Maybe it's because the voltages fluctuate:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







With 1.212V I'm only able to reach stable 1255MHz for the Core, but with 1.300V (1.313V) I'm able to push it much higher.

I will have to investigate it a bit further when I have some time for it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Valley remains wholly broken for me on my GK110 Titans as it has for almost a year and a half. I ran the bench last night at 1280MHz SLI (+699MHz memory) and got 109 FPS which is just ridiculous (considering my all-time high was 143 FPS back before I started having this usage issue). I kid you not, half the bench was running at 50% or less on both cards and it dropped as low as 25% on several occasions. If I could get the bench to run at or near 100% consistently I think I could get to 150 FPS with these og Titans (as current voltage control allows me to run at 1.4V and 1300+MHz) but the usage is just not there.

Interestingly Heaven 4.0 continues to run flawlessly at or near 100% and I have seen as much as 140 FPS from that bench in simple recreational benching...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Valley remains wholly broken for me on my GK110 Titans as it has for almost a year and a half. I ran the bench last night at 1280MHz SLI (+699MHz memory) and got 109 FPS which is just ridiculous (considering my all-time high was 143 FPS back before I started having this usage issue). I kid you not, half the bench was running at 50% or less on both cards and it dropped as low as 25% on several occasions. If I could get the bench to run at or near 100% consistently I think I could get to 150 FPS with these og Titans (as current voltage control allows me to run at 1.4V and 1300+MHz) but the usage is just not there.
> 
> Interestingly Heaven 4.0 continues to run flawlessly at or near 100% and I have seen as much as 140 FPS from that bench in simple recreational benching...


yeah valley is being pretty annoying with SLI...


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> yeah valley is being pretty annoying with SLI...


Heaven seems to work better than Valley, at least for me.

Core: 1444MHz | Mem: 7000MHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Core: 1431MHz | Mem: 7354MHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Core: 1431MHz | Mem: 7328MHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Valley remains wholly broken for me on my GK110 Titans as it has for almost a year and a half. I ran the bench last night at 1280MHz SLI (+699MHz memory) and got 109 FPS which is just ridiculous (considering my all-time high was 143 FPS back before I started having this usage issue). I kid you not, half the bench was running at 50% or less on both cards and it dropped as low as 25% on several occasions. If I could get the bench to run at or near 100% consistently I think I could get to 150 FPS with these og Titans (as current voltage control allows me to run at 1.4V and 1300+MHz) but the usage is just not there.
> 
> Interestingly Heaven 4.0 continues to run flawlessly at or near 100% and I have seen as much as 140 FPS from that bench in simple recreational benching...


I am still puzzled by your SLI issues. If I remember correctly you tried about everything to fix it? Such a shame because Titans and 780Ti's do the best in this test.


----------



## Xoriam

It could be his PCH voltage or the ampage from the PSU.
No Idea if thats what it is, but when I was running my Rampage III in SLI a few days ago, I had to up the "equivilant of that" the IOH voltage for my scores to go up.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It could be his PCH voltage or the ampage from the PSU.
> No Idea if thats what it is, but when I was running my Rampage III in SLI a few days ago, I had to up the "equivilant of that" the IOH voltage for my scores to go up.


Interesting. Will check it out!


----------



## grifers

Grifers --- Intel i7 2600K @ 4.8ghz --- CFX R9 290X @ 1080 mhz / 1400 mhz --- 119.2 fps --- 4987



Following rules oFF the OP. Stock voltage


----------



## Xoriam

ALL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> TONSCHUH --- i7 3770k @4700MHz --- 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB, 1255MHz / 7684MHz --- 128.1 --- 5358


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my memory overclock sucks cant do 8Ghz, stable no artifacts , not much from my old 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lester007 --- i7 4930k @ 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 970 ;1600/7800 ---- 66.6 ---- 2785


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Hey gang! Just playing around with my new rig and this thing is a beast! I can't wait to get this thing on a nice dual loop with a couple thick 480 rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 awesome Sapphire 290 tri-x but they wont fit very nicely on the mobo with the fan coolers on them, so just a two card score for now. The memory on these cards is insane lol. 0.5 FPS lower than the top 290 crossfire score on air aint too shabby though so I'll take it, for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I'm running Windows 8.1, I'm pretty sure I could get more out of it on a stripped down version of Windows 7 but I just can't be bothered as I'd rather go play BF4 on ultra at 1080P 120fps stable with my lightboost monitor. I forgot how nice the game looks on Ultra, as I had to previously have a lot turned down to maintain 100fps with my watercooled 780 @ 1293/3348.
> 
> *NRD --- [email protected] 4.6Ghz ---- R9 290 Crossfire ; 1173 / 1660 ---- 133.0 FPS ---- 5563*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> *daguardian --- i7-2600K / 4.7Ghz ---Tri-Fire HD7970 , 1190/ 1692 --- 126.9 FPS --- 5311*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fug222*
> 
> *Hit the 5000 mark
> *
> Gigabyte Winforce 290x Crossfire on Gigabyte SOC Force MB with 4690K @ 4.4Ghz and 8 GB 2133 CL9 Corsair Vengence, 1300 Watt EVGA G2 PSU 2* 240GB Samsung EVO SSD.
> 
> 
> Core 1150 Memory 1300 Temp 71c


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Think I'll finally put in an official entry here.
> 
> moustang--- Intel i7 4970k @ 4.4ghz --- GTX 770 4GB SLI @ 1297mhz / 3589mhz --- 93.2 fps --- 3899
> 
> 
> 
> I've still got plenty of room to overclock but I'm going to let the TIM set and maybe get some quieter fans before I do. Still running all my fans at 30-40% due to the volume, and I want to keep all of my temps (CPU and GPUs) below 60c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Just tried again at 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *daguardian --- i7-2600K / 5Ghz ---Tri-Fire HD7970 , 1190/ 1692 --- 126.9 FPS --- 5311*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Here are my best scores so far (Memory-OC doesn't give me better scores):
> 
> 
> 
> TONSCHUH --- i7 3770k @4700MHz --- 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB, 1431MHz / 7000MHz --- 129.1 --- 5401


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Grifers --- Intel i7 2600K @ 4.8ghz --- CFX R9 290X @ 1080 mhz / 1400 mhz --- 119.2 fps --- 4987
> 
> 
> 
> Following rules oFF the OP. Stock voltage


----------



## Xoriam

Extremely unimpressive scores.. but hey here they are.
I'll be back once I've delidded my 3570k and overclock it more, and once I can unsandwich my cards for better temps and higher OC.

1080
Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 109.9 --- 4600
really annoying this was actually 110.0 when it finished -_-



4k
Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 41.8 --- 1750


----------



## Wirerat

Wirerat --- Intel i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz --- Evga GTX 970 FTW / 1504mhz - 71.1 fps --- 2976


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Extremely unimpressive scores.. but hey here they are.
> I'll be back once I've delidded my 3570k and overclock it more, and once I can unsandwich my cards for better temps and higher OC.
> 
> 1080
> Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 109.9 --- 4600
> really annoying this was actually 110.0 when it finished -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 4k
> Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 41.8 --- 1750


Are you effected by this: NVIDIA Responds to GTX 970 3.5GB Memory Issue ?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Are you effected by this: NVIDIA Responds to GTX 970 3.5GB Memory Issue ?


everyone with a 970 is effected by that issue.
all 4gb are useable, but the last 500mb is slower.
But that benchmark is incorrect.
It's not measuring the actual Memory bandwidth, it's measuring the PCI lanes.
If you read that thread going on currently, you'll see information about it.

Yes the last 500mb is slower than the first 3,5gb but it's not as slow as that benchmark says.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> everyone with a 970 is effected by that issue.
> all 4gb are useable, but the last 500mb is slower.
> But that benchmark is incorrect.
> It's not measuring the actual Memory bandwidth, it's measuring the PCI lanes.
> If you read that thread going on currently, you'll see information about it.
> 
> Yes the last 500mb is slower than the first 3,5gb but it's not as slow as that benchmark says.


Ok, thanks for the info !


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely unimpressive scores.. but hey here they are.
> I'll be back once I've delidded my 3570k and overclock it more, and once I can unsandwich my cards for better temps and higher OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 1080
> Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 109.9 --- 4600
> really annoying this was actually 110.0 when it finished -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4k
> Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 41.8 --- 1750


Is that the max clocks your cards can do? Can you go higher?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Is that the max clocks your cards can do? Can you go higher?


I can reach 1592 MHZ on one card and 1615-1620 on the other.
1880ish mem on one card, and about 1950 on the other.
My cards are sandwiched at the moment so I had to back off on the OC.

In about 2 or 3 days my evga flexible SLI bridges will be here and I can make a 1 slot space and turn up the clocks.
Along with my CLU and I'll be deliding my 3570k and most likely taking it up to 5ghz.


----------



## SamuelITRW

SamuelITRW

[email protected]

Asus Strix GTX 970 4GB

1513/2000

72.0

3013

Didn't see to many 970's on the list above the 3K mark. Had to show what they can do.


----------



## Wirerat

Its odd that 780s score so much higher than 970s when 970 beats it gaming.


----------



## lester007

i think i broke the valley with the new drivers







kinda impossible


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Its odd that 780s score so much higher than 970s when 970 beats it gaming.


Valley favors GK110 for some reason.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Valley favors GK110 for some reason.


i would think drivers but the architecture isn't that new now considering the 750 is 6 months old.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i think i broke the valley with the new drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda impossible


Is your CPU really @6 ghz?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i would think drivers but the architecture isn't that new now considering the 750 is 6 months old.


maybe the 384bit vs. 256bit memory bus width has something to do with it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> maybe the 384bit vs. 256bit memory bus width has something to do with it.


It's pretty much exactly that, since valley likes memory clocks so much.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It's pretty much exactly that, since valley likes memory clocks so much.


it must not make use of the color compression nvidea says maxwell uses.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Is your CPU really @6 ghz?


Its 4.8ghz idk how valley read that lol, i fresh install windows 7 just make sure.
Even on heaven benchmark it doubles my score, its buggy to say at least.


----------



## neurotix

No score to post, just bumping this in my list, ignore


----------



## kizwan

It's hard to ignore when I click to see new posts.


----------



## neurotix

Deal with it.


----------



## Nafu

yes, many new posts and ahve to see them. cos OC.net has better traffic and activities level/ratio than any other forum.


----------



## b214cm




----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Wirerat --- Intel i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz --- Evga GTX 970 FTW / 1504mhz - 71.1 fps --- 2976











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> SamuelITRW
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Asus Strix GTX 970 4GB
> 
> 1513/2000
> 
> 72.0
> 
> 3013
> 
> Didn't see to many 970's on the list above the 3K mark. Had to show what they can do.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b214cm*


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## marc0053

A quick update
-13C ambient exterior temperatures but snow was starting to be a problem








Using the modded Skyn3t bios #6 so core clocks are a bit higher than should be (probably is around 1550 MHz instead of 1787 MHz)

marc0053 5960x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin @ 1787MHz / 1987MHz - Score = 4283 - FPS = 102.4


----------



## melodystyle2003

Like this ghetto cooling effort and result


----------



## b214cm

With correct settings applied.


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Picked up a classy 780 for $200 a few weeks ago ,at stock speed I was getting a score of 2830 .

I put skyn3t bios #4 on it and was able to get this ,also still on air in a 70 degree house

I might have to do what the guy above me did to get it any higher
[email protected] 8gb ram 1866- EVGA gtx 780 classified
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/3483_zpsao5m0r4h.png.html
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/3483dd_zps30bdf8fa.png.html


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> A quick update
> -13C ambient exterior temperatures but snow was starting to be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the modded Skyn3t bios #6 so core clocks are a bit higher than should be (probably is around 1550 MHz instead of 1787 MHz)
> 
> marc0053 5960x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin @ 1787MHz / 1987MHz - Score = 4283 - FPS = 102.4
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Awesome run









I bet you are hoping for some -30°C or below weather to come
I want to beat my personal best but it's summer here and in a drought By the time winter comes I might have some r9 300s


----------



## mbed0123

mbed0123---i73970X @ 4.5ghz----GTX TITAN Quad SLI ; 1206 / 1752 --- 96.3 FPS --- 4030


----------



## Breaking Stuff

Breaking Stuff --- i5 4690k / 4.6ghz --- Evga Gtx 970 sc 2 way sli, 1556 core/ 7500 memory --- 110.8 fps --- 4637


----------



## MadZak

Hi guys,This is my first post in this forums.
I recently upgraded my rig and here is how I scored in Unigine Valley with the following specs:

Msi Gaming 7 mb, i5-4690k (not yet overclocked), MSI GTX 970 4G , 16 gb ram 1600 Mhz Ballistix, SSD 500gb 850 Pro (Samsung), Be Quiet 530 Watts PSU.

first test @ 1920x1080


@ 2560x1440



At the same time I have a friends rig at my place, which is almost identical to mine. here how it goes :
Gigabyte Gaming 7 mobo, i5 4690k, Gigabyte GTX 970 1G, 16gb Gskill @ ~2160Mhz, Be quite straight power 600 Watts, SSD EVO 850 (512gb)

Im gonna put it to the test and post the benchmarks.

Im new to all of this any recommendations about overclocking the i5 4690k, and I still didnt understand the whole OC Genie button , I heard its not good !


----------



## Xoriam

Hey guys I'm without my PC at the moment, waiting for my new motherboard.
So it will be a few days before I can update the sheet.


----------



## mbed0123

If it is still possible could I get an update on the scoreboard, or an acceptance on it?


----------



## mbed0123

Just read your last post........ I got it....


----------



## Hits9Nine

Hits9Nine --- AMD FX8320 @ 4.75 GHz --- Zotac 970 sli @ 1116 MHz / 7010 MHz --- 73.4 FPS --- 3072


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> Hits9Nine --- AMD FX8320 @ 4.75 GHz --- Zotac 970 sli @ 1116 MHz / 7010 MHz --- 73.4 FPS --- 3072
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


edit: neverrmind its 1440p


----------



## Hits9Nine

its 1440p


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> its 1440p


thanks its early here. i didt see that lol.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> A quick update
> -13C ambient exterior temperatures but snow was starting to be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the modded Skyn3t bios #6 so core clocks are a bit higher than should be (probably is around 1550 MHz instead of 1787 MHz)
> 
> marc0053 5960x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin @ 1787MHz / 1987MHz - Score = 4283 - FPS = 102.4


Great run! Love it.


----------



## Xoriam

Tomorrow I should technically have my PC back up and running and I will update. (If my case gets here.)


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Great run! Love it.


Thanks Criminal








Was lots of fun. Sold the card last week though so now it's all gtx 980. Would have been nice to try the kingpin this morning with ambient temps of -29c (-40c with windchill) outside but pc was freezing up even with a antifreeze/isopropyl alcohol/distilled warer liquid loop.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks Criminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was lots of fun. Sold the card last week though so now it's all gtx 980. Would have been nice to try the kingpin this morning with ambient temps of -29c (-40c with windchill) outside but pc was freezing up even with a antifreeze/isopropyl alcohol/distilled warer liquid loop.


You getting a 980 kingpin though right? It won't have the same success as the 780Ti in Valley, but it will still be loads of fun.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You getting a 980 kingpin though right? It won't have the same success as the 780Ti in Valley, but it will still be loads of fun.


Ill wait until they are sold by canadian e-tailors to try and save a bit on shipping and duty fees. Buying through evga directly would be about $1150 CAN righ now....lol


----------



## Joa3d43

^^ ...was talking w/ a CDN e-tailor last week about KP and it looks like a C $ 1k card, if not more. Also, the 'regular' Classy is no slouch (at least vers. 1); done some subs at over 1800MHz / SLI in Valley and 3d11 on non-sub 0 water. ...then there's Steponz' subs at the bot today.....'regular' Classy' (2x 8 pin) on LN2 hitting 2260 MHz in 3d11 - yousers









...then again, may be 980 KPs will have even more in the tank...time to see some real results though before pulling the trigger, I figure

*EDIT* Steponz's Classy at 2278 MHz in Firestrike Extreme; probably would do real well in Valley also
http://hwbot.org/submission/2764622_steponz_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_980_10408_marks


----------



## lester007

lester007 4930k @ 4.7GHz - GTX 970 MSI golden edition @ 1626MHz / 2008MHz - Score = 2997 - FPS = 71.6
update , idk why some are only 1500 ish on core and get same score








atleast i hit 8ghz on mem now im happy


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> lester007 4930k @ 4.7GHz - GTX 970 MSI golden edition @ 1626MHz / 2008MHz - Score = 2997 - FPS = 71.6
> update , idk why some are only 1500 ish on core and get same score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atleast i hit 8ghz on mem now im happy


I saw your previous Valley post scored 2785 and now you've gotten 2997...dang what'd you change for that nice increase?

My GTX 970 MSI Golden Edition @ 1566.6MHz / 2000MHz barely hits 2625. My card seems like a dud in comparison! I hope my FX-8350 isn't THAT bad compared to your Intel CPU but maybe that + the slightly higher clocks would account for the score difference.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I saw your previous Valley post scored 2785 and now you've gotten 2997...dang what'd you change for that nice increase?
> 
> My GTX 970 MSI Golden Edition @ 1566.6MHz / 2000MHz barely hits 2625. My card seems like a dud in comparison! I hope my FX-8350 isn't THAT bad compared to your Intel CPU but maybe that + the slightly higher clocks would account for the score difference.


i did tweak some the settings mention from OP , which i did from from asus gtx 670 but not on my msi 970 , which help a lot i think,
you cpu is ok, mine was 124 bclk x 38 = a little more like 4712mhz


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> A quick update
> -13C ambient exterior temperatures but snow was starting to be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the modded Skyn3t bios #6 so core clocks are a bit higher than should be (probably is around 1550 MHz instead of 1787 MHz)
> 
> marc0053 5960x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin @ 1787MHz / 1987MHz - Score = 4283 - FPS = 102.4











AWESOME! 3rd place single card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> Picked up a classy 780 for $200 a few weeks ago ,at stock speed I was getting a score of 2830 .
> 
> I put skyn3t bios #4 on it and was able to get this ,also still on air in a 70 degree house
> 
> I might have to do what the guy above me did to get it any higher
> [email protected] 8gb ram 1866- EVGA gtx 780 classified
> http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/3483_zpsao5m0r4h.png.html
> http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/3483dd_zps30bdf8fa.png.html











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> mbed0123---i73970X @ 4.5ghz----GTX TITAN Quad SLI ; 1206 / 1752 --- 96.3 FPS --- 4030











GZ first place 4k!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breaking Stuff*
> 
> Breaking Stuff --- i5 4690k / 4.6ghz --- Evga Gtx 970 sc 2 way sli, 1556 core/ 7500 memory --- 110.8 fps --- 4637











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> Hits9Nine --- AMD FX8320 @ 4.75 GHz --- Zotac 970 sli @ 1116 MHz / 7010 MHz --- 73.4 FPS --- 3072











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> lester007 4930k @ 4.7GHz - GTX 970 MSI golden edition @ 1626MHz / 2008MHz - Score = 2997 - FPS = 71.6
> update , idk why some are only 1500 ish on core and get same score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atleast i hit 8ghz on mem now im happy


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b214cm*
> 
> With correct settings applied.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadZak*
> 
> Hi guys,This is my first post in this forums.
> I recently upgraded my rig and here is how I scored in Unigine Valley with the following specs:
> 
> Msi Gaming 7 mb, i5-4690k (not yet overclocked), MSI GTX 970 4G , 16 gb ram 1600 Mhz Ballistix, SSD 500gb 850 Pro (Samsung), Be Quiet 530 Watts PSU.
> 
> first test @ 1920x1080
> 
> 
> @ 2560x1440
> 
> 
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> No wireframe.


----------



## MadZak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> No wireframe.


Thanks for noting that out.
I was wondering why I had those lines .. ill check whats causing them.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> AWESOME! 3rd place single card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GZ first place 4k!


Just wanted to say thanks for taking over this thread and keeping it updated. There was awhile there when it went flat and nobody was doing any updates. People that run these threads don't typically get enough thanks, much less the ones that take over the thread after other thread owners lose interest and leave.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for taking over this thread and keeping it updated. There was awhile there when it went flat and nobody was doing any updates. People that run these threads don't typically get enough thanks, much less the ones that take over the thread after other thread owners lose interest and leave.


you are right so Xoriam +1


----------



## MadZak

Edit: I tweaked things Abit and I got a small increase in performance. + on Extreme HD..
I didnt even bother to run the Benchmark on 2k ... Some more reading on haswells has yet to be done !

MadZak -- i5 4690k @ 4.6 Ghz

MSI GTX 970 4G; 1640Mhz /4005Mhz Memory

71.8FPS ---- 3005 @ 1980x1080


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for taking over this thread and keeping it updated. There was awhile there when it went flat and nobody was doing any updates. People that run these threads don't typically get enough thanks, much less the ones that take over the thread after other thread owners lose interest and leave.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> you are right so Xoriam +1


Thanks guys


----------



## melodystyle2003

@MadZak use the Extreme HD preset and run it again


----------



## MadZak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @MadZak use the Extreme HD preset and run it again


Ahh the 4x AA is for the 4k ... Now ist time for a 3rd Trial to get this right, though I know am not hitting any ceilings, I think this time ill push my cpu up to 4.6ghz and give it a go !


----------



## lilchronic

Lilchronic 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - 780ti sli 1306Mhz / 1800Mhz - FPS 150.6


----------



## JDeeDotGee

JDeeDotGee --- i7 4820K @ 4.7 Ghz ---- R9 290 Tri-Fire ; 1175 / 1425 ---- 139.7 FPS ---- 5846


----------



## Neb9

Im getting 83 average fps in my sig rig, which is beaten by quite a lot of 780s?

Whats clock speed are those 780s running at? 1600 or something?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Im getting 83 average fps in my sig rig, which is beaten by quite a lot of 780s?
> 
> Whats clock speed are those 780s running at? 1600 or something?


No, a gtx 780 @ 1360mhz on the core, 1850Mhz on the memory can go over 83 fps.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No, a gtx 780 @ 1360mhz on the core, 1850Mhz on the memory can go over 83 fps.


I have a titan Black at 1300 core and 1900 mem paired with a 4960x @ 4.5ghz and I get 83 fps. What is going on?


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Im getting 83 average fps in my sig rig, which is beaten by quite a lot of 780s?
> 
> Whats clock speed are those 780s running at? 1600 or something?


on my gtx 780 classy i can get a 83.3 at 1356core and 1900mhz memory on a i5 3570k @ 4.7

Edit- this is on skyn3t bios so no boost clock


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> on my gtx 780 classy i can get a 83.3 at 1356core and 1900mhz memory on a i5 3570k @ 4.7
> 
> Edit- this is on skyn3t bios so no boost clock


I am using a skynet bios as well. So what Titan Blacks are basically on par with 780s when overclocked or something? And worse than an 780 TI even though they have the same GPU.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I am using a skynet bios as well. So what Titan Blacks are basically on par with 780s when overclocked or something? And worse than an 780 TI even though they have the same GPU.


This is normal behavior for Valley.

780s and regular Titans beat Titan blacks.


----------



## Neb9

I tried at 1366 core and got 87.1


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I tried at 1366 core and got 87.1


Here's a regular titan at 1332Mhz:


----------



## Neb9

Neb9 --- i7 4960x @ 4.3Ghz ---- GTX Titan Black ; 1366 / 1900 ---- 87.1 FPS ---- 3643


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's a regular titan at 1332Mhz:


Any idea what is causing my lower FPS?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Any idea what is causing my lower FPS?


Often windows 7 will get you a slight better score and make sure you use the nvidia tweaks in the original post of this thread. Kboost in precisionx can also help and i personally do a full shutdown of the pc for each valley run and it often gives me an extra 1fps.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This is normal behavior for Valley.
> 
> 780s and regular Titans beat Titan blacks.


Why is this?


----------



## mxthunder

new pb for me with new cpu

mxthunder --- i7 4790k @ 5.2Ghz ---- GTX Titan 780Ti ; 1420 / 1902 ---- 89.0 FPS ---- 3725


----------



## lilchronic

Nice one 3°c


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nice one 3°c


I've been down to a million degrees sub-zero.


----------



## mxthunder

Heck yea. Finally got my loop to stop freezing up by using the right ratio of water to anti-freeze. Temps got down to around 0F last night so it was my last hurrah for the winter.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I've been down to a million degrees sub-zero.


Not possible


----------



## Hate420

Hate420 --- i7 4790K @ 4.9 Ghz ---- 780ti SLI ; 1450 / 1900 ---- 147.6 FPS ---- 6177


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> Hate420 --- i7 4790K @ 4.9 Ghz ---- 780ti SLI ; 1450 / 1900 ---- 147.6 FPS ---- 6177


That seems pretty low for 1450Mhz are you on a modded bios or stock? if it's a stock bios valley reports clocks wrong and you need to go by what precision x or after burner say's

i was running a modded bios on my 780Ti's that why valley reports clocks correctly.

1306Mhz / 1850Mhz


----------



## Hate420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> That seems pretty low for 1450Mhz are you on a modded bios or stock? if it's a stock bios valley reports clocks wrong and you need to go by what precision x or after burner say's
> 
> i was running a modded bios on my 780Ti's that why valley reports clocks correctly.
> 
> 1306Mhz / 1850Mhz


Skyn3t bios, all software including gpuz agrees. I've never seen clocks not reporting correctly with these cards, asus dcuII 780ti's. I'll try some more of these tricks to improve the score, just some initial testing with the successful softvolt mod. Should make top 30 I hope


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> Skyn3t bios, all software including gpuz agrees. I've never seen clocks not reporting correctly with these cards, asus dcuII 780ti's. I'll try some more of these tricks to improve the score, just some initial testing with the successful softvolt mod. Should make top 30 I hope


yeah try the tweaks on the first page that should be good for 3 more fps or so, also cpu clocks and system memory play a nice role in better scores. especially in sli


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I've been down to a million degrees sub-zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible
Click to expand...

You're lucky I can't find the screenshot.
But here's another one, a random from the %userprofile%\Valley\Screenshots directory.

I'm 40 times hotter than the Sun's surface.


----------



## criminal

criminal --- [email protected] --- Zotac GTX980 1468/2113 --- 85.2 FPS --- 3566


----------



## acebound

acebound --- [email protected] --- EVGA GTX 980 K|NGP|N 1625/2277 Air --- 95.5 FPS --- 3994


----------



## maddangerous

What is being used to measure the core and memory clock speeds of the card? valley and GPU-Z tell me different things... there is no OC on the card.


----------



## danycyo

4930k 4.8ghz w/ 7950 Vapor X crossfire 1150/1250

Score:3543 FPS:84.7 Max: 168.6


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> What is being used to measure the core and memory clock speeds of the card? valley and GPU-Z tell me different things... there is no OC on the card.


Gpu-z


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Gpu-z


I figured, but wanted to check thanks a lot. I would just post the highest clocks it reads correct? Ie boost clocks?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> I figured, but wanted to check thanks a lot. I would just post the highest clocks it reads correct? Ie boost clocks?


Yes. At least that is how I do it.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yes. At least that is how I do it.


Thanks, will post results later!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

digicidal | 3770K @ 5.0 GHz | 2X EVGA GTX 980 (1392/3505)
FPS:124 Score:5186 (No tweaks used on this run)


----------



## DanielBeauchamp

DanielBeuauchamp --- i7 4960x / 4.2 GHz --- 2x EVGA TItan black / core=1253 / shaders=2505 / memory=3764 --- AVG. FPS= 121.3 --- score= 5073


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadZak*
> 
> Edit: I tweaked things Abit and I got a small increase in performance. + on Extreme HD..
> I didnt even bother to run the Benchmark on 2k ... Some more reading on haswells has yet to be done !
> 
> MadZak -- i5 4690k @ 4.6 Ghz
> 
> MSI GTX 970 4G; 1640Mhz /4005Mhz Memory
> 
> 71.8FPS ---- 3005 @ 1980x1080


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Lilchronic 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - 780ti sli 1306Mhz / 1800Mhz - FPS 150.6


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDeeDotGee*
> 
> JDeeDotGee --- i7 4820K @ 4.7 Ghz ---- R9 290 Tri-Fire ; 1175 / 1425 ---- 139.7 FPS ---- 5846


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Neb9 --- i7 4960x @ 4.3Ghz ---- GTX Titan Black ; 1366 / 1900 ---- 87.1 FPS ---- 3643


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> new pb for me with new cpu
> 
> mxthunder --- i7 4790k @ 5.2Ghz ---- GTX Titan 780Ti ; 1420 / 1902 ---- 89.0 FPS ---- 3725


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> Hate420 --- i7 4790K @ 4.9 Ghz ---- 780ti SLI ; 1450 / 1900 ---- 147.6 FPS ---- 6177


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal --- [email protected] --- Zotac GTX980 1468/2113 --- 85.2 FPS --- 3566


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acebound*
> 
> acebound --- [email protected] --- EVGA GTX 980 K|NGP|N 1625/2277 Air --- 95.5 FPS --- 3994


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> 4930k 4.8ghz w/ 7950 Vapor X crossfire 1150/1250
> 
> Score:3543 FPS:84.7 Max: 168.6


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> digicidal | 3770K @ 5.0 GHz | 2X EVGA GTX 980 (1392/3505)
> FPS:124 Score:5186 (No tweaks used on this run)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielBeauchamp*
> 
> DanielBeuauchamp --- i7 4960x / 4.2 GHz --- 2x EVGA TItan black / core=1253 / shaders=2505 / memory=3764 --- AVG. FPS= 121.3 --- score= 5073


----------



## 12Cores

New CPU

12cores --- i7 4790k @ 4.7Ghz ---- HD 7970 crossfire ; 1180/ 1575 ---- 95.4 FPS ---- 3992


----------



## Arkheios

Arkheios --- [email protected] --- 2-way SLI EVGA GTX 780 3GB SC 1396/3554 --- 131.0 FPS --- 5480

No tweaks performed. Cards are watercooled using EK full cover blocks.

Screenshots:


----------



## Hawk777th

Can I get in? Hawk777th ---5960X 4.9 --- Titan X 3072 Core 1437Mhz Mem 7800Mhz --- 100.9 --- 4221 Single GPU.


----------



## Baasha

*1080P:* *Baasha* --- 5960X @ 4.40GHz --- EVGA GTX-980 KingPin SLI --- 1455Mhz / 2028 --- 141.6 FPS --- *5925*



*4K:* *Baasha* --- 5960X @ 4.40GHz --- EVGA GTX-980 KingPin SLI --- 1455Mhz / 2028 --- 48.7 FPS --- *2036*


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Can I get in? Hawk777th ---5960X 4.9 --- Titan X 3072 Core 1437Mhz Mem 7800Mhz --- 100.9 --- 4221 Single GPU.


Wow amazing score, looks like I will finally be de-throned..


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow amazing score, looks like I will finally be de-throned..


I was hoping for more. My old Titans could do about 120FPS at same settings but such is life.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I was hoping for more. My old Titans could do about 120FPS at same settings but such is life.


Was that Titan X SLI run? If so that is actually an awful score. If it was a single card run then that is a really good score and the record for a single OG Titan is 100.8 fps.

Edit: Never mind, I see where you noted it as a single card run. Speaking of your SLI Titans at 120fps, getting that with a single card is almost going to be impossible. Your current score is great and shows the power of big Maxwell.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Was that Titan X SLI run? If so that is actually an awful score. If it was a single card run then that is a really good score and the record for a single OG Titan is 100.8 fps.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, I see where you noted it as a single card run. Speaking of your SLI Titans at 120fps, getting that with a single card is almost going to be impossible. Your current score is great and shows the power of big Maxwell.


Some guy in the owners club got 116 Avg single with less clocks so I was bummed. Haha must find the secret!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Some guy in the owners club got 116 Avg single with less clocks so I was bummed. Haha must find the secret!


Did you do the tweaks on the first page probably got me an extra 6FPS
and also system memory, fast with low latencies will help too


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X -- 109.3 --- 4572
Stock volts, stock air cooler


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X -- 109.3 --- 4572
> Stock volts, stock air cooler


Nice!









Looks like Valley benefits from all those cuda cores?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X -- 109.3 --- 4572
> Stock volts, stock air cooler


Man valley loves the memory bandwidth. Nice run and good scores on hwbot. Ive been away for awhile dumping money into my new moneypit my motorcycle lol. I have a feeling the valley thread will be seeing lots more activity. Should be exciting seeing what these new cards can offer. I feel bad for anyone that bought kingpin 980s right before these titan x launched.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Valley benefits from all those cuda cores?


seems to. Tell ya, this card generates a lot of heat!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Man valley loves the memory bandwidth. Nice run and good scores on hwbot. Ive been away for awhile dumping money into my new moneypit my motorcycle lol. I have a feeling the valley thread will be seeing lots more activity. Should be exciting seeing what these new cards can offer. I feel bad for anyone that bought kingpin 980s right before these titan x launched.


I think SLI is still a bit broke tho. lol - I'm justy starting to uncover and get mine ready for riding season!


----------



## Baasha

*4K:* *Baasha* --- 5960X @ 4.40GHz --- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI --- 1329Mhz / 2003 --- 114.4 FPS --- *4785*


----------



## Jpmboy

Now that's impressive!


----------



## fragamemnon

Stop that.


----------



## carlhil2

carlhil2-- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X @1468--2000-- 113.9 --- 4766 --1080p


----------



## hellbeast58




----------



## Neb9

Neb9 --- 4960x @ 4.3Ghz ---- Titan X @ 1453 / 2000 ---- 113.3 FPS ---- 4739


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Neb9 --- 4960x @ 4.3Ghz ---- Titan X @ 1453 / 2000 ---- 113.3 FPS ---- 4739
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is that with sli disabled and two cards running?


----------



## SgtPaddington

SgtPaddington --- Core i7-4770K @ 4.3Ghz --- Asus GTX670, core:1020 // Memory: 1812 --- AVG. FPS: 117.1 --- 4900


----------



## kx11

kx11 --- 5930k @ 4.3Ghz ---- PNY 980 SLix2 @ 1452 / 2017 ---- 132 FPS ---- 5525


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is that with sli disabled and two cards running?


There's two card in the computer. My titan X is replacing my titan black and I haven't removed the titan black yet. So the Titan X is running the benchmark and the black is idling.


----------



## Joa3d43

...update for 1xGPU









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.6 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1508 / 2006 -- FPS 120.0 SCORE 5022
Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.6 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1515 / 2006 -- FPS 120.2 SCORE 5031


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 5960X / 5 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1513 / 2006 -- FPS 117.6 SCORE 4921



Not sure why we keep posting here in this thread as it doesn't seem updated


----------



## opt33

Opt33 -- 4970K @ 5 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1517 / 2005 -- FPS 120.0 SCORE 5023


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> New CPU
> 
> 12cores --- i7 4790k @ 4.7Ghz ---- HD 7970 crossfire ; 1180/ 1575 ---- 95.4 FPS ---- 3992











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Arkheios --- [email protected] --- 2-way SLI EVGA GTX 780 3GB SC 1396/3554 --- 131.0 FPS --- 5480
> 
> No tweaks performed. Cards are watercooled using EK full cover blocks.
> 
> Screenshots:











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Can I get in? Hawk777th ---5960X 4.9 --- Titan X 3072 Core 1437Mhz Mem 7800Mhz --- 100.9 --- 4221 Single GPU.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *1080P:* *Baasha* --- 5960X @ 4.40GHz --- EVGA GTX-980 KingPin SLI --- 1455Mhz / 2028 --- 141.6 FPS --- *5925*
> 
> 
> 
> *4K:* *Baasha* --- 5960X @ 4.40GHz --- EVGA GTX-980 KingPin SLI --- 1455Mhz / 2028 --- 48.7 FPS --- *2036*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X -- 109.3 --- 4572
> Stock volts, stock air cooler











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *4K:* *Baasha* --- 5960X @ 4.40GHz --- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI --- 1329Mhz / 2003 --- 114.4 FPS --- *4785*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> carlhil2-- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X @1468--2000-- 113.9 --- 4766 --1080p











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellbeast58*


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Neb9 --- 4960x @ 4.3Ghz ---- Titan X @ 1453 / 2000 ---- 113.3 FPS ---- 4739




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtPaddington*
> 
> SgtPaddington --- Core i7-4770K @ 4.3Ghz --- Asus GTX670, core:1020 // Memory: 1812 --- AVG. FPS: 117.1 --- 4900











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 --- 5930k @ 4.3Ghz ---- PNY 980 SLix2 @ 1452 / 2017 ---- 132 FPS ---- 5525











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update for 1xGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.6 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1508 / 2006 -- FPS 120.0 SCORE 5022
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.6 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1515 / 2006 -- FPS 120.2 SCORE 5031











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X / 5 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1513 / 2006 -- FPS 117.6 SCORE 4921
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why we keep posting here in this thread as it doesn't seem updated











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Opt33 -- 4970K @ 5 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1517 / 2005 -- FPS 120.0 SCORE 5023












WOW nice scores on those Titan-X !

Congratulations to Joa3d43 for 1st place single card
opt33 for 2nd place single card
Mydog for 3rd place single card
and Baasha for 1st place 4k with quad sli titan x! I want to see a 1080 run with those... lol


----------



## Mydog

update

Mydog -- 5960X / 5 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1525 / 2048 -- FPS 120.8 SCORE 5054


----------



## opt33

update (looks like most titans are maxing near same speed on this benchmark)

Opt33 -- 4970K @ 5 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1523 / 2039 -- FPS 120.6 SCORE 5045


----------



## feznz

Looks like a 3 horse race for 1st place for single card run between opt33 Mydog Joa3d43 looks like someone has to break out the LN2 to get a clear advantage


----------



## Joa3d43

I like horses - visit some every day in a park nearby









update please









Joa3d43 --5960X /5GHz -- 1x Titan 1529 /2018 -- FPS 121.5 SCORE 5084


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> update (looks like most titans are maxing near same speed on this benchmark)
> 
> Opt33 -- 4970K @ 5 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1523 / 2039 -- FPS 120.6 SCORE 5045
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I like horses - visit some every day in a park nearby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 --5960X /5GHz -- 1x Titan 1529 /2018 -- FPS 121.5 SCORE 5084
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


At least this benchmark I can compete in, nice score


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## DinaAngel

MSI TITAN X 200+ mhz core 400+ mhz memmory Overvoltage 1.245 vcore
base 1200 boost 1413 mhz
4930k 4.5ghz HT-ON
DinaAngel
Score 5282
FPS 126.2
Min fps 43.1
Max fps 226.3


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> MSI TITAN X 200+ mhz core 400+ mhz memmory Overvoltage 1.245 vcore
> base 1200 boost 1413 mhz
> 4930k 4.5ghz HT-ON
> DinaAngel
> Score 5282
> FPS 126.2
> Min fps 43.1
> Max fps 226.3


...nice, but wrong settings - check OP


----------



## zappian

Is this any good.
The card is a 270x at 1260 mhz.


----------



## kx11

i see no.5 twice in the single gpu chart !!!


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 5960X / 5 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1528 / 2055 -- FPS 170.8 SCORE 7148


----------



## carlhil2

carlhil2-- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X @1490--2000-- 115.6 --- 4838 --1080p  this will do til I get her wet...


----------



## Mydog

Update

How do you like that @Joa3d43 ?

Seems like Vally is better in Win7

Mydog -- 5960X / 5 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1541 / 2055 -- FPS 190.1 SCORE 7955


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> How do you like that @Joa3d43 ?
> 
> Seems like Vally is better in Win7
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X / 5 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1541 / 2055 -- FPS 190.1 SCORE 7955


Thats some sick score pal


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> How do you like that @Joa3d43 ?
> 
> Seems like Vally is better in Win7
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X / 5 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1541 / 2055 -- FPS 190.1 SCORE 7955
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...normally, I would congratulate you, but do you know *how many times* you have referenced me in various bench threads over the last week(s) ? Seems kind of obsessive...









in any case, nice run - the 7990s were 2 generations back, yet the records stood as far back as late summer 2013...it's Easter Weekend, so I won't be doing much of anything re benching... one of these days, I'll play with multiple TitanX / current gen...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...normally, I would congratulate you, but do you know *how many times* you have referenced me in various bench threads over the last week(s) ? Seems kind of obsessive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in any case, nice run - the 7990s were 2 generations back, yet the records stood as far back as late summer 2013...it's Easter Weekend, so I won't be doing much of anything re benching... one of these days, I'll play with multiple TitanX / current gen...


I only call you out when you're the one to beat but all in good fun









And yes I know that 7990's score was impressive and have been the top one for a long time


----------



## kx11

throwing this one here


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1483MHz /2164MHz -- 118.6 FPS -- 4963:*





stock bios and volts on stock cooling. needs more block....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1483MHz /2164MHz -- 118.6 FPS -- 4963:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios and volts on stock cooling. needs more block....


Here we go.


----------



## Xoriam

Wow, these scores are getting amazing!

If you have any more updates, send em in now. I'll be updating on Thursday.


----------



## Bradford1040

I was amazed that Linux has this now! I didn't know they did anyway, I was so happy till I remembered I can't OC my card lol, I guess I can do the settings in windows and Bios flash it, not a big deal still was happy!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Wow, these scores are getting amazing!
> 
> *If you have any more updates*, send em in now. I'll be updating on Thursday.


...in that case, update please (new 3x)









*Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 5.2G -- 3x 980 Classified / 1708 / 2192 -- *FPS 194.1* SCORE 8121


----------



## Yungbenny911

Haha these FPS are getting ridiculous. Time for Valley 2.0 Ultra?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...in that case, update please (new 3x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 5.2G -- 3x 980 Classified / 1708 / 2192 -- *FPS 194.1* SCORE 8121











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1483MHz /2164MHz -- 118.6 FPS -- 4963:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios and volts on stock cooling. needs more block....











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> throwing this one here


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> How do you like that @Joa3d43 ?
> 
> Seems like Vally is better in Win7
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X / 5 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1541 / 2055 -- FPS 190.1 SCORE 7955











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> carlhil2-- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X @1490--2000-- 115.6 --- 4838 --1080p  this will do til I get her wet...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappian*
> 
> Is this any good.
> The card is a 270x at 1260 mhz.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> MSI TITAN X 200+ mhz core 400+ mhz memmory Overvoltage 1.245 vcore
> base 1200 boost 1413 mhz
> 4930k 4.5ghz HT-ON
> DinaAngel
> Score 5282
> FPS 126.2
> Min fps 43.1
> Max fps 226.3


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I like horses - visit some every day in a park nearby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 --5960X /5GHz -- 1x Titan 1529 /2018 -- FPS 121.5 SCORE 5084











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> update (looks like most titans are maxing near same speed on this benchmark)
> 
> Opt33 -- 4970K @ 5 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1523 / 2039 -- FPS 120.6 SCORE 5045











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> update
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X / 5 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1525 / 2048 -- FPS 120.8 SCORE 5054


----------



## Mydog

Update

Mydog -- 5960X / 5.1 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1525 / 2027 -- FPS 121.5 SCORE 508*5*


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...in that case, update please (new 3x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 5.2G -- 3x 980 Classified / 1708 / 2192 -- *FPS 194.1* SCORE 8121
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW didn't see a tri-SLI 980 score coming that would be so high









Great score and well done


----------



## lilchronic

You guy's are killin it!







Great scores


----------



## strong island 1

wow I got knocked down to 8th place single card real fast. I want to join in the titanic amount of fun but I must resist.


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930k / 4.6ghz -- Titan X - 1553 / 1998 -- FPS 110.2 SCORE 4612


----------



## Renairy

Havnt flashed the card yet, and its doing 1.15v game and bench stable at 1415Mhz. Might leave it at that for 24/7 until she goes under water.









Renairy -- 3930k / 4.5ghz -- Titan X - 1415 / 1853 @ 1.155v -- FPS 112.7 SCORE 4716


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Haha these FPS are getting ridiculous. Time for Valley 2.0 Ultra?


Or people could just start running it @4k
1080p looks like crap in comparison


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update,

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1514MHz -- 122.2FPS -- 5113:*





It's hard to believe it myself that this is on the stock air cooler.


----------



## DrFPS

What they dont want you to know is easy to cheat this bench mark.

You can change the tessellation settings before you run it. The bench mark will keep and show you ran the original tessellation settings (extreme), then you can change it to no tessellation. Run the benchmark even though it had no tessellation it will still show extreme.

That's why people wont take a pic of the stones on the sidewalk. You can tell how much tessellation was actually used. That is why on the 4.0 ver they want a pic of the stones. IMHO your a real looser if you cheat a benchmark and post it as the truth.

Yea Mr TOOShort take a pic of the stones and 122 fps, bet you dont!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> What they dont want you to know is easy to cheat this bench mark.
> 
> You can change the tessellation settings before you run it. The bench mark will keep and show you ran the original tessellation settings (extreme), then you can change it to no tessellation. Run the benchmark even though it had no tessellation it will still show extreme.
> 
> That's why people wont take a pic of the stones on the sidewalk. You can tell how much tessellation was actually used. That is why on the 4.0 ver they want a pic of the stones. IMHO your a real looser if you cheat a benchmark and post it as the truth.
> 
> Yea Mr TOOShort take a pic of the stones and 122 fps, bet you dont!


you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@DrFPS

Valley doesn't have a sidewalk bud, just Valleys.

*EDIT:*

Went and did another run so you can see the rocks:







Hope this helps.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> What they dont want you to know is easy to cheat this bench mark.
> 
> You can change the tessellation settings before you run it. The bench mark will keep and show you ran the original tessellation settings (extreme), then you can change it to no tessellation. Run the benchmark even though it had no tessellation it will still show extreme.
> 
> That's why people wont take a pic of the stones on the sidewalk. You can tell how much tessellation was actually used. That is why on the 4.0 ver they want a pic of the stones. IMHO your a real looser if you cheat a benchmark and post it as the truth.
> 
> Yea Mr TOOShort take a pic of the stones and 122 fps, bet you dont!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So much fail...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @DrFPS
> 
> Valley doesn't have a sidewalk bud, just Valleys.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Went and did another run so you can see the rocks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Got to see the stones, +rep


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @DrFPS
> 
> Valley doesn't have a sidewalk bud, just Valleys.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Went and did another run so you can see the rocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


WAIT I THINK I SAW A NON TESSELLATED STONE!!!!! nope, never mind i forgot to put on my glasses after i snorted 3 lines.... 

hehe, oh man sometimes people crack me up. Heaven , valley whats the difference? *sarcasm*


----------



## jon6113

jon6113 -- 5930k @4.63GHz -- 2 x EVGA GTX 780 6GB @ 1403MHz/1904MHz -- 145.1 FPS -- 6071


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1514MHz -- 122.2FPS -- 5113:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe it myself that this is on the stock air cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> What they dont want you to know is easy to cheat this bench mark.
> 
> You can change the tessellation settings before you run it. The bench mark will keep and show you ran the original tessellation settings (extreme), then you can change it to no tessellation. Run the benchmark even though it had no tessellation it will still show extreme.
> 
> That's why people wont take a pic of the stones on the sidewalk. You can tell how much tessellation was actually used. That is why on the 4.0 ver they want a pic of the stones. IMHO your a real looser if you cheat a benchmark and post it as the truth.
> 
> Yea Mr TOOShort take a pic of the stones and 122 fps, bet you dont!


yeah! MrT needs to post a score in the Heaven 4.0 thread!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1514MHz -- 122.2FPS -- 5113:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe it myself that this is on the stock air cooler.










... VERY NICE MrTOOSHORT









...and that Vroom-Vroom VRAM


----------



## Tunapiano

Tunapiano i7-5820 @ 4.1Ghz ---- EVGA ACX 980 SLI ---- 1253 / 1752 ---- 107.2 fps ---- 4484


----------



## Tunapiano

Does anyone have any suggestions to up my score, it seems really low, the GPU's liquid cooled and never went over 40c. I tried all of the nvidia tips offered in the original post.


----------



## smackaholic

Trying out my new cards on an older system. Looking to upgrade mobo, cpu, memory later this year...

smackaholic --- 2600k @ 4.7GHz --- 2x Titan X SLI --- 110.0 --- 4603


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions to up my score, it seems really low, the GPU's liquid cooled and never went over 40c. I tried all of the nvidia tips offered in the original post.


Have you set power option's to high performance ?


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Have you set power option's to high performance ?


I can't believe i actually missed that. thanks for the help.


----------



## Tunapiano

**UPDATED**

Tunapiano i7-5820 @ 4.1Ghz ---- EVGA ACX 980 SLI ---- 1253 / 1752 ---- 148.7 fps ---- 6222


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> What they dont want you to know is easy to cheat this bench mark.
> 
> You can change the tessellation settings before you run it. The bench mark will keep and show you ran the original tessellation settings (extreme), then you can change it to no tessellation. Run the benchmark even though it had no tessellation it will still show extreme.
> 
> That's why people wont take a pic of the stones on the sidewalk. You can tell how much tessellation was actually used. That is why on the 4.0 ver they want a pic of the stones. IMHO your a real looser if you cheat a benchmark and post it as the truth.
> 
> Yea Mr TOOShort take a pic of the stones and 122 fps, bet you dont!


Do you realize that you are talking two different benches, and, did you see his ram OC?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*
> 
> **UPDATED**
> 
> Tunapiano i7-5820 @ 4.1Ghz ---- EVGA ACX 980 SLI ---- 1253 / 1752 ---- 148.7 fps ---- 6222










overclocking your CPU higher should net you a few extra fps.

4..5Ghz to 4.6Ghz might get you another 5-10 FPS in sli


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*
> 
> **UPDATED**
> 
> Tunapiano i7-5820 @ 4.1Ghz ---- EVGA ACX 980 SLI ---- 1253 / 1752 ---- 148.7 fps ---- 6222
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclocking your CPU higher should net you a few extra fps.
> 
> 4..5Ghz to 4.6Ghz might get you another 5-10 FPS in sli
Click to expand...

Correct me if i'm wrong, but aren't his settings wrong? 1440p with no AA?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, but aren't his settings wrong? 1440p with no AA?


yeah i didn't notice the res, just the average looked about right for 980 sli @1080p


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*
> 
> **UPDATED**
> 
> Tunapiano i7-5820 @ 4.1Ghz ---- EVGA ACX 980 SLI ---- 1253 / 1752 ---- 148.7 fps ---- 6222
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclocking your CPU higher should net you a few extra fps.
> 
> 4..5Ghz to 4.6Ghz might get you another 5-10 FPS in sli
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, but aren't his settings wrong? 1440p with no AA?
Click to expand...

... also it should be Custom - Ultra, right?


----------



## neurotix

These Titan X scores are all absolutely phenomenal. 120 fps overclocked, wow. My two 290s get about that at stock. Overclocked, the best I've done is 131 fps. So, you guys are REALLY close to getting scores of 290 Crossfire. You guys are probably getting better scores on a single card than a 7970 Crossfire setup.

The next generation Titan, after the Titan X, will most definitely beat an overclocked 290 setup, with a single card (though probably still heavily overclocked- it will probably still be some time until a single Nvidia card at stock can outperform dual Hawaii). Better hope that the next Titan has 128 ROPs or more. And for my interests, I'm really hoping the next AMD cards have at least 96 ROPs, if not 128.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> These Titan X scores are all absolutely phenomenal. 120 fps overclocked, wow. My two 290s get about that at stock. Overclocked, the best I've done is 131 fps. So, you guys are REALLY close to getting scores of 290 Crossfire. You guys are probably getting better scores on a single card than a 7970 Crossfire setup.
> 
> The next generation Titan, after the Titan X, will most definitely beat an overclocked 290 setup, with a single card (though probably still heavily overclocked- it will probably still be some time until a single Nvidia card at stock can outperform dual Hawaii). Better hope that the next Titan has 128 ROPs or more. And for my interests, I'm really hoping the next AMD cards have at least 96 ROPs, if not 128.


It's really tough to gauge card for card comparisons using things like Valley. Valley never did very well on R9 gpus for some reason. On the other hand there is no denying TitanX is a fast GPU. AMD hasn't come out with anything new in quite a while so we are left twiddling our thumbs those who are waiting that is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Or people could just start running it @4k
> 1080p looks like crap in comparison


I agree. benchmarking TitanX with unigine demos at 1080P is FPS master-baking.
okay... so... I'll go blind








jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX titan X -- 1529/4095 --- 121.6 -- 5087

one bin up on the vram and started getting the kaleidoscope effect.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice one Jpmboy!









But where's the pic of the rocks/stones?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice one Jpmboy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where's the pic of the rocks/stones?


YEAH only Real men show the stones in the screenshot!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice one Jpmboy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where's the pic of the rocks/stones?


lol - what ever triggered that episode has to be written off to the moon phase or something. Every once in a while, on every thread I cruise, someone "drops" in and vents, a drive-by. Regulars trash the perp (i'm as guilty as any), a mod scrub.. back to normal.
then repeat...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - what ever triggered that episode has to be written off to the moon phase or something. Every once in a while, on every thread I cruise, someone "drops" in and vents, a drive-by. Regulars trash the perp (i'm as guilty as any), a mod scrub.. back to normal.
> then repeat...


Thug life


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - what ever triggered that episode has to be written off to the moon phase or something. Every once in a while, on every thread I cruise, someone "drops" in and vents, a drive-by. Regulars trash the perp (i'm as guilty as any), a mod scrub.. back to normal.
> then repeat...


if nothing it makes great comical relief. I do relate to the confusion though because I've gotten valley and heaven mixed up many times.
Mostly when I'm checking my own scores.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X SLI --- 82.7 --- 3462 (4K)


eh...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I agree. benchmarking TitanX with unigine demos at 1080P is FPS master-baking.
> okay... so... I'll go blind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX titan X -- 1529/4095 --- 121.6 -- 5087
> 
> one bin up on the vram and started getting the kaleidoscope effect.


...very nice ! Is that Win 10 / DX12 ? (win 10 still seems to id as win 8/.1 in many apps)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice ! Is that Win 10 / DX12 ? (win 10 still seems to id as win 8/.1 in many apps)


eh - I thought TX Sli would do better with the 350 driver - which i did uninstall. 3 980s do much better.








It's 8.1. Missing a dll for unigine in w10. Have to figure out what that's about. So many missing drivers in device manager... ugh. unigine is dx11 anyway, right?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - I thought TX Sli would do better with the 350 driver - which i did uninstall. 3 980s do much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 8.1. Missing a dll for unigine in w10. Have to figure out what that's about. So many missing drivers in device manager... ugh. unigine is dx11 anyway, right?


...I got my win10 'tester' copy working w/ all dll for Titan X, but can't change cards / SLI because there's s.th. always running in the background I can't seem to turn off, though I haven't spent enough time with it... not running Titan X right now ...no time for benching re. big work project, and to add insult to injury, after a mild winter, see the quickie cellphone pics / my office view today in spoiler...I shouldn't be indoors playing with computers to begin with







)

...thought I read Unigine might have released 's.th' DX12 / render, but not sure


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Templar848

I'm extremely happy considering this is two air cooled 970s.


----------



## Mydog

Update

New WHQL driver 350.12 and using a @skyn3t bios









Mydog -- 5960X / 5.1 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1535 / 2041 -- FPS 122.7 SCORE 5132


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

oooo nice mydog!









I hope to beat that score this weekend when I have the time to get my block on.









ps, skyn3t bios is working great!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> oooo nice mydog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to beat that score this weekend when I have the time to get my block on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps, skyn3t bios is working great!


which one -- pt?

i've had this one on for a few days.... skyTX-PTVOLT-1


----------



## Templar848

Templar848 --- 5820k/4.6 ghz --- GTX 970 SLI 1522 core / 4005 memory --- 126.2 --- 5279


----------



## ShieldAnvil1

It was on a 4k monitor but I hope you won't hold it against me


----------



## marc0053

One of you gentleman able to share the skyn3t bios for the titan x ?
I couldnt seem to find one posted in the titan x club

Thanks Mydog


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShieldAnvil1*
> 
> It was on a 4k monitor but I hope you won't hold it against me


120fps with 970 sli @ 4k.. 970 sli gets 125 fps @ 1080p...

legit.

Edit: Didn't see the 1920x1080 bit at the bottom.


----------



## VrakasElite

wicked cores with my 300$ PC with some pretty insane clocks.


----------



## VrakasElite

based on fps i tink i should have gotten better scores


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VrakasElite*
> 
> wicked cores with my 300$ PC with some pretty insane clocks.


you'll get higher FPS at an even lower resolution.


----------



## skummm

Hi all









Time to post my most recent effort









Slightly gimped by my quad and the vram in my card can't quite hit 4000... yet









skummm --- 3770K/4.5Ghz --- single Titan X @ 1507 core / 3799 memory --- 103.6 average --- 4334 total score

http://s263.photobucket.com/user/skummm/media/4334_zpsqynpivsz.jpg.html

Edit:

Slightly improved my score by cranking up the CPU.....

skummm --- 3770K/4.8Ghz --- single Titan X @ 1507 core / 3799 memory --- 104.6 average --- 4376 total score



Edit#2:

Final run for tonight









skummm --- 3770K/4.8Ghz --- single Titan X @ 1559 core / 3839 memory --- 106.9 average --- 4474 total score


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update:

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1569MHz /2178MHz -- 125.1FPS -- 5236:*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update:
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1569MHz /2178MHz -- 125.1FPS -- 5236:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update:
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1569MHz /2178MHz -- 125.1FPS -- 5236:*


WOW! Congrats


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update:
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1569MHz /2178MHz -- 125.1FPS -- 5236:*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to post my most recent effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly gimped by my quad and the vram in my card can't quite hit 4000... yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skummm --- 3770K/4.5Ghz --- single Titan X @ 1507 core / 3799 memory --- 103.6 average --- 4334 total score
> 
> http://s263.photobucket.com/user/skummm/media/4334_zpsqynpivsz.jpg.html
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Slightly improved my score by cranking up the CPU.....
> 
> skummm --- 3770K/4.8Ghz --- single Titan X @ 1507 core / 3799 memory --- 104.6 average --- 4376 total score
> 
> 
> 
> Edit#2:
> 
> Final run for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skummm --- 3770K/4.8Ghz --- single Titan X @ 1559 core / 3839 memory --- 106.9 average --- 4474 total score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Templar848*
> 
> Templar848 --- 5820k/4.6 ghz --- GTX 970 SLI 1522 core / 4005 memory --- 126.2 --- 5279


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> New WHQL driver 350.12 and using a @skyn3t bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X / 5.1 GHz -- 1x TitanX 1535 / 2041 -- FPS 122.7 SCORE 5132


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X SLI --- 82.7 --- 3462 (4K)
> 
> 
> eh...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I agree. benchmarking TitanX with unigine demos at 1080P is FPS master-baking.
> okay... so... I'll go blind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX titan X -- 1529/4095 --- 121.6 -- 5087
> 
> one bin up on the vram and started getting the kaleidoscope effect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smackaholic*
> 
> Trying out my new cards on an older system. Looking to upgrade mobo, cpu, memory later this year...
> 
> smackaholic --- 2600k @ 4.7GHz --- 2x Titan X SLI --- 110.0 --- 4603


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> jon6113 -- 5930k @4.63GHz -- 2 x EVGA GTX 780 6GB @ 1403MHz/1904MHz -- 145.1 FPS -- 6071


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 5930k / 4.6ghz -- Titan X - 1553 / 1998 -- FPS 110.2 SCORE 4612


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please ...pushing VRAM, but not quite in MrTOOSHORT's range







need better cooling for that

*Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 5g --1x Titan X - 1530 / 2074 -- *FPS 123.4* *SCORE 5163*


----------



## Mydog

1440p

Mydog -- 5960X / 5.0 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1535 / 2027 -- FPS 134.0 SCORE 5606


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 1440p
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X / 5.0 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1535 / 2027 -- FPS 134.0 SCORE 5606


5960x @ 5ghz?!

What cooling are you using?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> 5960x @ 5ghz?!
> 
> What cooling are you using?


CPU is on Phase cooling


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> CPU is on Phase cooling


Nice, what temperature does it run idle and under load, also what voltage are you using?

Whats the noise like vs a custom wc loop?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Nice, what temperature does it run idle and under load, also what voltage are you using?
> 
> Whats the noise like vs a custom wc loop?


Idle temp on head is -45 to -50 C, Load temp at 5 GHz 1.35 vcore is about -35 C.

The LD PC-V2 Phase Change is a bit noisy compared to a custom loop but the new LD PC-V10 case with built in phase cooling are much quieter.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - saw mydog's post so figure I'd run a quick one before heading out...

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xGTX Titan X SLI --- 134.7 -- 5637 (1440P)


gotta dial up the cpu to see if I can do better.








should be able to beat tri-sli 780's

update below


----------



## Mydog

@Jpmboy, I couldn't let you get off that easy so I did a quick run before I go to bed








Update 1440p

Mydog -- 5960X / 5.1 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1535 / 2041 -- FPS 135.1 SCORE 5651


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @Jpmboy, I couldn't let you get off that easy so I did a quick run before I go to bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update 1440p
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X / 5.1 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1535 / 2041 -- FPS 135.1 SCORE 5651


lol - maybe I'l lhave something for you in the morning.









lol - 5.1 on the cpu.







cards are at their limit?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- - [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X -- 136.6 -- 5716

Morning







That's the best this rig will do - no sandbagging.
your turn.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- - [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X -- 136.6 -- 5716
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best this rig will do - no sandbagging.
> your turn.


Damn that's gonna be hard to beat for me, great score BTW









I need cold air and some luck to beat you now, forecast says 0 C tonight so maybe.


----------



## Mydog

Best I can do @Jpmboy









My Titan's can't match yours I've got to admit









Mydog -- 5960X / 5.1 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1535 / 2069 -- FPS 135.7 SCORE 5680


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Best I can do @Jpmboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Titan's can't match yours I've got to admit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X / 5.1 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1535 / 2069 -- FPS 135.7 SCORE 5680


Can't be the cards, these are 64 and 74%...not really happy with eachother







I'm running lower memory with ~ same core?
Try this:

cyclops2.zip 150k .zip file
 IDK, could be placebo.. you know, get higher if you roll your own.








It's based on the Nvidia bios, so you might be asked to confirm the "mismatch".


----------



## jakey101

122.9 5142. 2 R9 290's @ 1050/1450 and 1075/1450. .31 over for volts on both, stock cooler on bottom one, Accelero III on the top one. , i5 4690k @4.5. I cant get the screenshot to work right in Windows 8.1. A little help please?? Plus, how far would somebody want to push these with just a Fractal Design 750 watt power supply???


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Best I can do @Jpmboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Titan's can't match yours I've got to admit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X / 5.1 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1535 / 2069 -- FPS 135.7 SCORE 5680


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- - [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X -- 136.6 -- 5716
> 
> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best this rig will do - no sandbagging.
> your turn.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please ...pushing VRAM, but not quite in MrTOOSHORT's range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need better cooling for that
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 5g --1x Titan X - 1530 / 2074 -- *FPS 123.4* *SCORE 5163*












Man you guys are making me jealous!!!


----------



## Neb9

Neb9 --- 4960x @ 4.5ghz ---- GTX Titan X ; 1517 / 2001 ---- 118.7 FPS ---- 4964


----------



## turner123

Edit never realised will update a x8AA ONE today


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turner123*
> 
> turner123 -- 4790k @4.8ghz -- 2x msi gtx 980 - 1505 / 3985 -- FPS 167.6 Score 7011


gotta use 8x AA. See the rules in post #1.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*Update:*

*MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1600MHz /8760MHz -- 126.5 FPS -- 5291(1080P):*


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1600MHz /8760MHz -- 126.5 FPS -- 5291(1080P):*


What are you doing to get these crazy clocks?!
Water chiller?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@Neb9

Tower is outside and it's kind of chilly this morning!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> What are you doing to get these crazy clocks?!
> Water chiller?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @Neb9
> 
> Tower is outside and it's kind of chilly this morning!


...Edmonton !


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone. This is the result I got with +165/+500 with Titan X SLi (sig rig) with stock BIOS and power limit at 110%. I'm on 350.12 drivers. My 3770K is at 4.4GHz.


As is obvious, something is configured horribly wrong in my setup which is resulting in such low scores. If it helps, I found that maximum GPU usage was 88% and 89% respectively (according to AB readings), and average usage was much below that.

Could someone please help me identify what might be causing the scores to be so abysmally low?

Thank you.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is the result I got with +165/+500 with Titan X SLi (sig rig) with stock BIOS and power limit at 110%. I'm on 350.12 drivers. My 3770K is at 4.4GHz.
> 
> 
> As is obvious, something is configured horribly wrong in my setup which is resulting in such low scores. If it helps, I found that maximum GPU usage was 88% and 89% respectively (according to AB readings), and average usage was much below that.
> 
> Could someone please help me identify what might be causing the scores to be so abysmally low?
> 
> Thank you.


Do you have windows performance plan set to high performance ?

Check the first page of this thread for the nvidia tweak guide.









also that cpu is going to bottleneck you in sli unless you can clock it up to 5Ghz+ to keep up with haswell cpu's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is the result I got with +165/+500 with Titan X SLi (sig rig) with stock BIOS and power limit at 110%. I'm on 350.12 drivers. My 3770K is at 4.4GHz.
> 
> 
> As is obvious, something is configured horribly wrong in my setup which is resulting in such low scores. If it helps, I found that maximum GPU usage was 88% and 89% respectively (according to AB readings), and average usage was much below that.
> 
> Could someone please help me identify what might be causing the scores to be so abysmally low?
> 
> Thank you.


Also - your driver install is not properly done. uninstall the NV driver, sweep the system with DDU and reinstall. If you look at the driver line in the score panel, and compare to other posts, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## curly haired boy

*curly haired boy --- i7 4770k @ 4.6 Ghz ---- Titan X @1482 MHz / 8080 Mhz ---- 116.8 ---- 4885*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> *curly haired boy --- i7 4770k @ 4.6 Ghz ---- Titan X @1482 MHz / 8080 Mhz ---- 116.8 ---- 4885*


This is a great score on air buddy!


----------



## curly haired boy

thanks man, i had my fingers crossed the whole time


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Do you have windows performance plan set to high performance ?
> 
> Check the first page of this thread for the nvidia tweak guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also that cpu is going to bottleneck you in sli unless you can clock it up to 5Ghz+ to keep up with haswell cpu's


Yes, Windows performance is set to High Performance. Need I check the advanced settings tab?

Will it be a bottleneck even at 4K? Because that's what I plan to game at, not 1080p.

Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Also - your driver install is not properly done. uninstall the NV driver, sweep the system with DDU and reinstall. If you look at the driver line in the score panel, and compare to other posts, you'll see what I mean.




I deleted both Intel and Nvidia drivers via DDU. Didn't change anything.

What do you suggest I do next?

Thank you.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Yes, Windows performance is set to High Performance. *Need I check the advanced settings tab?*
> 
> Will it be a bottleneck even at 4K? Because that's what I plan to game at, not 1080p.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I deleted both Intel and Nvidia drivers via DDU. Didn't change anything.
> 
> What do you suggest I do next?
> 
> Thank you.


Have you already changed thing's in the advanced options section for high performance ? If so i would revert it back to default.

Not so sure you removed the display drivers properly using DDU, did you run it in safe mode ?

also you dont need to be installing the VGA adapter driver stuff from intel / microsoft. Just install nvidia drivers, preferably the latest one








if you dont have the latest cpu from intel then you have a bottleneck in single threaded apps.


----------



## deadwidesmile

deadwidesmile

Intel i7 4790k @ 4.8ghz

32gb Mushkin Redline 1866

Titan-X +250 clock, +535 Mem on EK Full Nickel Acetal Waterblock + Backplate



Hope to get past that 4700 mark with a bit more tweaking.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Have you already changed thing's in the advanced options section for high performance ? If so i would revert it back to default.
> 
> Not so sure you removed the display drivers properly using DDU, did you run it in safe mode ?
> 
> also you dont need to be installing the VGA adapter driver stuff from intel / microsoft. Just install nvidia drivers, preferably the latest one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont have the latest cpu from intel then you have a bottleneck in single threaded apps.


Reverted back to default.

Didn't want to take any chance so I uninstalled it again in Safe Mode and reinstalled it. And no, I did not install any Intel/MS drivers, just the Nvidia one. Yet the MS Basic Display Adapter is showing up. Uninstalling it from device manager doesn't uninstall it, and disabling it doesn't help either.

Is the bottlenecking situation applicable because of the high amount of GPU power of two Titan Xs, or would it have applied in case of a single Titan X as well? If it's the latter, could you please provide an explanation (an external link would do as well) as to why it would happen? Because I've always known/read that CPUs tend to last much longer than GPUs.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Reverted back to default.
> 
> Didn't want to take any chance so I uninstalled it again in Safe Mode and reinstalled it. And no, I did not install any Intel/MS drivers, just the Nvidia one. Yet the MS Basic Display Adapter is showing up. Uninstalling it from device manager doesn't uninstall it, and disabling it doesn't help either.
> 
> Is the bottlenecking situation applicable because of the high amount of GPU power of two Titan Xs, or would it have applied in case of a single Titan X as well? If it's the latter, could you please provide an explanation (an external link would do as well) as to why it would happen? Because I've always known/read that CPUs tend to last much longer than GPUs.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


I dont have a link or anything to prove it but i hope you believe me. i have had 3570k / 3770k / 4770k / and about 5 4790k's they all were bottlenecking my 780Ti sli in crysis 3 in the grassy area. Minimum FPS with 3570k was @ 50FPS all cpu core's 95-99%, 3770K same spot 70FPS all cpu cores 90-99%, 4790k 90FPS all cores 90-99%. 5820k 120FPS but my cpu is not the bottle neck anymore both GPU's are @ 99% usage while the cpu is only using 60-70%

As for this specific benchmark it's not really cpu heavy with single card once you go sli cpu architecture and speed is what the benchmark likes.

and for the display adapter thing, i dont know thats weird...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I dont have a link or anything to prove it but i hope you believe me. i have had 3570k / 3770k / 4770k / and about 5 4790k's they all were bottlenecking my 780Ti sli in crysis 3 in the grassy area. Minimum FPS with 3570k was @ 50FPS all cpu core's 95-99%, 3770K same spot 70FPS all cpu cores 90-99%, 4790k 90FPS all cores 90-99%. 5820k 120FPS but my cpu is not the bottle neck anymore both GPU's are @ 99% usage while the cpu is only using 60-70%
> 
> As for this specific benchmark it's not really cpu heavy with single card once you go sli cpu architecture and speed is what the benchmark likes.
> 
> and for the display adapter thing, i dont know thats weird...


I do believe you. I just wanted to understand exactly which shortcoming of a CPU results in bottlenecks. And maybe how I can measure exactly how much I am being bottlenecked with my current CPU. And maybe what upgrade path with CPUs would result in 3-4 years of non-bottlenecked performance regardless of GPU upgrades.

The display adapter thing is weird indeed. I checked the screenshots of benchmarks with my OG Titan and none of those had this issue.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X @ 1572 MHz / 4104 MHz - FPS = 123.9 - Score = 5184


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X @ 1572 MHz / 4104 MHz - FPS = 123.9 - Score = 5184


Just curious, how'd you get 1572 @ +180?


----------



## marc0053

Skyn3t beta bios.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I do believe you. I just wanted to understand exactly which shortcoming of a CPU results in bottlenecks. And maybe how I can measure exactly how much I am being bottlenecked with my current CPU. And maybe what upgrade path with CPUs would result in 3-4 years of non-bottlenecked performance regardless of GPU upgrades.
> 
> The display adapter thing is weird indeed. I checked the screenshots of benchmarks with my OG Titan and none of those had this issue.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.


you have to monitor CPU usage as well as GPU usage. if your CPU is running 80-99% and GPU's are only running 50% your cpu is bottle necking them.

test out crysis 3 2nd level is really cpu deamnding with all the grass. Then try farcry 4, GTA 5, star citizen, BF4,

Then you'll start seeing games that only use 4 cores, or 2 cores and maybe some games that peg one core @ 100%...... while some people are trying to figure out why the game runs like crap it's because it's only using one core and your gpu's are being "bottlenecked" by just a crappy optimized game.

Id say it's time for Haswell-E 5960x


----------



## deadwidesmile

Got'cha! I should try that out. Still so thrilled about the TX in general, I haven't really felt I needed to grab a custom bios yet.



Giggity.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you have to monitor CPU usage as well as GPU usage. if your CPU is running 80-99% and GPU's are only running 50% your cpu is bottle necking them.
> 
> test out crysis 3 2nd level is really cpu deamnding with all the grass. Then try farcry 4, GTA 5, star citizen, BF4,
> 
> Then you'll start seeing games that only use 4 cores, or 2 cores and maybe some games that peg one core @ 100%...... while some people are trying to figure out why the game runs like crap it's because it's only using one core and your gpu's are being "bottlenecked" by just a crappy optimized game.
> 
> Id say it's time for Haswell-E 5960x


Speaking of FC4 and one core being pegged to 100%, I read that disabling the core that gets pegged to 100% distributes the load to the other cores, effectively getting rid of the bottleneck. Is this applicable for all applications?

Thank you.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Speaking of FC4 and one core being pegged to 100%, I read that disabling the core that gets pegged to 100% distributes the load to the other cores, effectively getting rid of the bottleneck. Is this applicable for all applications?
> 
> Thank you.


I never heard of that so i couldent tell you, sorry. but the only way to find out is to try it out ourselves .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Speaking of FC4 and one core being pegged to 100%, I read that disabling the core that gets pegged to 100% distributes the load to the other cores, effectively getting rid of the bottleneck. Is this applicable for all applications?
> 
> Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I never heard of that so i couldent tell you, sorry. but the only way to find out is to try it out ourselves .


That's a new one to me too. You can assign procedures (or programs) to specific threads if it is a real multi-threaded app, but never seen it done that way.


----------



## curly haired boy

i had to do that with some games that weren't coded for multicores properly. it was weird, but it worked.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- R9 295x2 -- 47.6 --- 1993 (4K)

boot up clocks...
lousy benchmarking card, but a very good gamer.


----------



## Orthello

Orthello -- [email protected] -- Titan X 1630/8380 -- 128.9 --- 5394 (1080p) ... get the popcorn out here too


----------



## Orthello

Orthello -- [email protected] -- Titan X SLI 1610/8380 -- 83.9 --- 3509 (4K)


----------



## vargus14

One of my top scores with a 2600k at 4600+ MHZ is 4326 I think ... I am copying this from my Tech report forum link. If you could explain how to lin k a photo of the result I would be happy to post them But as you can see at 1080p with 8xAA a 4% increase in memory speed gained me 3.7% on my score...I am happy with this score and being in the top 140 results on this forum with a dual card setup. Also I did not run it at my max overclocked speeds and I cannot untill I get a AC window unit for the computer room since I woved my Gaming PC out of the climate controlled closet onto a small table next to my desk since I have the PC now hooked to a 34" UM95 3440-1440 res monitor on my computer desk instead of a 55" 3d plasma TV







All I can say is I am shocked how good it looks with a 21/9 1440p monitor 16" from my face immersing me in my gasmes and just surfing the net with so much desk real estate... its like having 2 1770-1440 5/4 monitors in one with no bezel...bottom line it looks awesome..toot toot.

Here is my updated test identical to the previous one with the only difference being the memory frequency that I turned up to 1998mhz from 1923mhz but using the same core speed of 1306mhz Again I ran the test twice and it was within 1 point. A substantial increase with more memory bandwidth. I will try to get it side by side with the new on the left. But I a really surprised by a 157point gain from just a 75mhz "or 300mhz if you want to multiply it by 4% increase in memory speed, Impressive
EDIT: Broke out caculator with a 3.7% increase in memory speed worked out to be like a 3.6% increase in score...I am stunned it increased so precisely..its kinda uncanny but very neat. I guess this benchmark with 8xAA is very memory bandwidth sensitive.

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0 Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
1306 core 1998 mem previous test 1306 core 1923 mem
FPS: previous test FPS:
103.4 previous test 99.6
Score: previous test Score:
4326 previous test 4169
Min FPS: previous test Min FPS:
38.3 previous test 38.5
Max FPS: previous test Max FPS:
180.9 previous test 183.8
System previous test System
previous test Nothing else is different both test ran at 4659-4660mhz on the 2600k according to CPUz
Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3434MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.4788 (4095MB) x2
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Extreme HD
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- [email protected] -- Titan X SLI 1610/8380 -- 83.9 --- 3509 (4K)


Nice run that chiller box doing the job good








I have started to build a chiller box but have put it on the back burner for now got a r404 1hp condensing unit almost got all the part just need a TX valve and TIME


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Nice run that chiller box doing the job good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have started to build a chiller box but have put it on the back burner for now got a r404 1hp condensing unit almost got all the part just need a TX valve and TIME


I found this bench more intensive than Heaven 3D , which surprised me .. i thought Heaven with its heavy tessellation would have been the harder bench but yeah this one i had to pull core clocks back a tad more.

TIME is the scarcest resource for sure lol. I think from woe to go my chillbox build took 12 wks back in 2012. I think since then another 4-5 wks of work i have done on it - maintenance etc. Still operating now for nearly 3 years !! so was worth it.

When you get your build happening post some pics here http://www.overclock.net/t/1533164/the-24-7-sub-zero-liquid-chillbox-club , love to see the progress .


----------



## Xoriam

Sorry about the delay, but I've been working on T13 in FFXIV beating it has taken up a lot of my time.
I'll update soon.


----------



## wossuup




----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- R9 295x2 -- 47.6 --- 1993 (4K)
> 
> boot up clocks...
> lousy benchmarking card, but a very good gamer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- [email protected] -- Titan X 1630/8380 -- 128.9 --- 5394 (1080p) ... get the popcorn out here too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- [email protected] -- Titan X SLI 1610/8380 -- 83.9 --- 3509 (4K)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X @ 1572 MHz / 4104 MHz - FPS = 123.9 - Score = 5184


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> deadwidesmile
> 
> Intel i7 4790k @ 4.8ghz
> 
> 32gb Mushkin Redline 1866
> 
> Titan-X +250 clock, +535 Mem on EK Full Nickel Acetal Waterblock + Backplate
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get past that 4700 mark with a bit more tweaking.


Deadwidesmile please put scores as well in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> *curly haired boy --- i7 4770k @ 4.6 Ghz ---- Titan X @1482 MHz / 8080 Mhz ---- 116.8 ---- 4885*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1600MHz /8760MHz -- 126.5 FPS -- 5291(1080P):*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Neb9 --- 4960x @ 4.5ghz ---- GTX Titan X ; 1517 / 2001 ---- 118.7 FPS ---- 4964












If your submission was not listed here.
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Orthello

Orthello -- [email protected] -- Titan X SLI 1630/8380 -- 137.4 --- 5479 (1440p)


----------



## spacin9

Let me slide on in here....

spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.75 Ghz -- Titan X 1550 / 8400 -- 121 fps -- 5063 (1080p)


----------



## Hionmaiden

My best score so far

Gtx 960 Strix
+125 core
+385 memory
105% power

Cpu is pretty crap, only 3.55 ghz Quad core Phenom B55. Will never overclock above 3.6ghz , just constant crashes.

How much better will my score be, if i got a FX-6350?


----------



## Pimphare

New Entry









Pimphare --- I5-3570K @ 4.4 Ghz --- EVGA GTX 760 SLI: Core Clock 980 Mhz / Shaders 1152 / Memory 1502 Mhz

AVG. FPS: 76.8 / Score: 3214


----------



## Pimphare

Hi Xoriam, I just wanted to point out that there are two 553's that are not tied.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Hi Xoriam, I just wanted to point out that there are two 553's that are not tied.


Thanks for pointing that out!

I'll be updating soon enough ^^


----------



## Skyline66

Skyline66 --- AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core Processor / (4334MHz) x4 --- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 DC II, 950MHz / 1820MHz / 1050MHz --- 40.3FPS --- 1686



first run no tweaks or overclock


----------



## Lukas026

Hello guys

sorry for a little off - topic but I dont know where esle to ask.

Anybody knows what pushing F5 and F6 do in Unigine Valley ?

With F5 i see a small hiccup and with F6 it reloads and do something









I am happy for any additional information

Thanks


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyline66*
> 
> Skyline66 --- AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core Processor / (4334MHz) x4 --- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 DC II, 950MHz / 1820MHz / 1050MHz --- 40.3FPS --- 1686
> 
> 
> 
> first run no tweaks or overclock


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> New Entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pimphare --- I5-3570K @ 4.4 Ghz --- EVGA GTX 760 SLI: Core Clock 980 Mhz / Shaders 1152 / Memory 1502 Mhz
> 
> AVG. FPS: 76.8 / Score: 3214











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> My best score so far
> 
> Gtx 960 Strix
> +125 core
> +385 memory
> 105% power
> 
> Cpu is pretty crap, only 3.55 ghz Quad core Phenom B55. Will never overclock above 3.6ghz , just constant crashes.
> 
> How much better will my score be, if i got a FX-6350?


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Let me slide on in here....
> 
> spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.75 Ghz -- Titan X 1550 / 8400 -- 121 fps -- 5063 (1080p)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- [email protected] -- Titan X SLI 1630/8380 -- 137.4 --- 5479 (1440p)


----------



## Lukas026

Anyone please ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> sorry for a little off - topic but I dont know where esle to ask.
> 
> Anybody knows what pushing F5 and F6 do in Unigine Valley ?
> 
> With F5 i see a small hiccup and with F6 it reloads and do something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy for any additional information
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ahnt

Ahnt --- Intel i5 2500K / 4.8Ghz --- HD7850 2GB Crossfire, 1225 / 1350 --- 67.3 --- 2816


----------



## jdstock76

jdstock76 -- 5820K @ 4.4Ghz -- EVGA 980 ti 1454mhz/2816 shaders -- 98.0 4100 (1080p)


----------



## jakey101

is this any good for a 290 with ac3??? i go water on another 290 in a few hours.


----------



## Arkheios

Arkheios --- 5930K @ 4.5 GHz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti, Core 1535 MHz / Shaders 2816 / Memory 8212 MHz --- 111.0 --- 4646


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Anyone please ?


Probably a no... you could read the hotkey preferences?

Or just not press em?


----------



## NBrock

For the AMD guys/gals make sure you turn frame pacing off. I got a big boost from doing that on my 295x2.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Anyone please ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> sorry for a little off - topic but I dont know where esle to ask.
> 
> Anybody knows what pushing F5 and F6 do in Unigine Valley ?
> 
> With F5 i see a small hiccup and with F6 it reloads and do something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy for any additional information
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Tested this myself.

F5 - save screenshot but at much lower resolution. save as PNG file. location in "save" folder in the Valley folder, the same place where you can find the valley "screenshots" folder.

F6 - pretty much restart Valley. I think it's fresh restart, not loading from memory.


----------



## Lukas026

thank you very much for this info


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Arkheios --- 5930K @ 4.5 GHz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti, Core 1535 MHz / Shaders 2816 / Memory 8212 MHz --- 111.0 --- 4646


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> jdstock76 -- 5820K @ 4.4Ghz -- EVGA 980 ti 1454mhz/2816 shaders -- 98.0 4100 (1080p)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnt*
> 
> Ahnt --- Intel i5 2500K / 4.8Ghz --- HD7850 2GB Crossfire, 1225 / 1350 --- 67.3 --- 2816


----------



## ski-bum

ski-bum---4930K @ 4.5Ghz---EVGA GTX980 ti SC ACX, Core 1430mhz / Shaders 2816 / Memory 3506---98.9--- 4138


----------



## Arkheios

Pushed the card a little further, it appears Google Chrome's hardware acceleration was holding my overclocks back somehow.... Sigh...

Anyway, you can update my score quoted below with my new one if you please, or add both that's up to you ofc.

Arkheios --- 5930K @ 4.5 GHz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti, Core 1574 MHz / Shaders 2816 / Memory 8212 MHz --- 112.5 --- 4708



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Arkheios --- 5930K @ 4.5 GHz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti, Core 1535 MHz / Shaders 2816 / Memory 8212 MHz --- 111.0 --- 4646


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Pushed the card a little further, it appears *Google Chrome's hardware acceleration was holding my overclocks back somehow*.... Sigh...
> 
> Anyway, you can update my score quoted below with my new one if you please, or add both that's up to you ofc.
> 
> Arkheios --- 5930K @ 4.5 GHz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti, Core 1574 MHz / Shaders 2816 / Memory 8212 MHz --- 112.5 --- 4708


Does it affect overclocks in games as well? Even when Chrome is not running?


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Does it affect overclocks in games as well? Even when Chrome is not running?


After disablling the hardware acceleration I haven't had any issues, so I would say yes. It's worth noting that even at stock clocks with hardware acceleration turned on my driver was crashing all the time.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> After disablling the hardware acceleration I haven't had any issues, so I would say yes. It's worth noting that even at stock clocks with hardware acceleration turned on my driver was crashing all the time.


Thanks a lot. I'll try disabling hardware acceleration in Chrome and see if I can get a higher overclock at the same voltage.


----------



## jezzer

Jezzer - 4770K @ 4.2 GHz - 980 Ti - Core 1456 MHz - Mem 7800 - 108.6 (109) Score 4545 1080p


----------



## deadwidesmile

deadwidesmile ---- 4790k @ 4.5Ghz ---- TItan-X (SLI) ; Core: 1480 / Memory: 3995 ---- AVG. FPS: 72.9 ---- Score: 3052

4K 4x AA



Really wanted to get in the top 5, ha.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Anyone have any ideas as to why Titan-X SLI blows so bad in Valley @ 1080p? I can't for the life of me break 5500 range. I'm seeing 6k + from 780's?! Blowing my mind.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

ep45-ds3l - 5820k @4.4Ghz - Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980ti - Core 1530 - memory 7600 - AVG FPS 111.3 - Score 4657


----------



## Himo5

Himo5 -- A10-7870K / 4680MHz -- R9-270X / Core:1180MHz / Shaders:1280 / Memory:1400MHz -- Avg.FPS:36.4 -- Score:1521

Lot of climbing to do.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Himo5 -- A10-7870K / 4680MHz -- R9-270X / Core:1180MHz / Shaders:1280 / Memory:1400MHz -- Avg.FPS:36.4 -- Score:1521
> 
> Lot of climbing to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> ep45-ds3l - 5820k @4.4Ghz - Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980ti - Core 1530 - memory 7600 - AVG FPS 111.3 - Score 4657


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> deadwidesmile ---- 4790k @ 4.5Ghz ---- TItan-X (SLI) ; Core: 1480 / Memory: 3995 ---- AVG. FPS: 72.9 ---- Score: 3052
> 
> 4K 4x AA
> 
> 
> 
> Really wanted to get in the top 5, ha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Pushed the card a little further, it appears Google Chrome's hardware acceleration was holding my overclocks back somehow.... Sigh...
> 
> Anyway, you can update my score quoted below with my new one if you please, or add both that's up to you ofc.
> 
> Arkheios --- 5930K @ 4.5 GHz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti, Core 1574 MHz / Shaders 2816 / Memory 8212 MHz --- 112.5 --- 4708


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> ski-bum---4930K @ 4.5Ghz---EVGA GTX980 ti SC ACX, Core 1430mhz / Shaders 2816 / Memory 3506---98.9--- 4138












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Jezzer - 4770K @ 4.2 GHz - 980 Ti - Core 1456 MHz - Mem 7800 - 108.6 (109) Score 4545 1080p


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## MURKaNINJA

MURKaNINJA -- 4790K @ 4.7Ghz --- Asus Strix GTX 970 SLI -- Core: 1400Mhz -- Shaders: 1664 -- Memory: 7800Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112.1 -- Score: 4690


----------



## Razor 116

Razor 116 -- 5820K @ 4.4Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980 Ti -- Core: 1440Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 4001Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112.4 -- Score: 4704



Stock BIOS, quite impressed that this card is able to do this at stock voltage, Nvidia really could increase the stock clocks on these things. Can't wait for my block to arrive next week







.


----------



## stjepanj

Stjepanj -- i5 4590 @ 3.7Ghz --- Asus Strix GTX 970 -- Core: 1500Mhz -- Shaders: 1664 -- Memory: 8560Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 69,7 -- Score: 2914


----------



## NoDoz

NoDoz - 5930k @ 4.3ghz - Gigabyte 980ti Gaming SLI - Core 1497 - memory 7806 - avg FPS 155.6 - Score 6511


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> NoDoz - 5930k @ 4.3ghz - Gigabyte 980ti Gaming SLI - Core 1497 - memory 7806 - avg FPS 155.6 - Score 6511
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you running SLI? Seems like a pretty high score.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Are you running SLI? Seems like a pretty high score.


Yep. 980ti sli


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Yep. 980ti sli


Hahahaha .... I see it now. I should probably just edit myself before hitting Submit.


----------



## 66racer

So thought I would share some 5820k 980ti valley scores with cpu at stock and overclocked







I will say it was surprising.....basically a 15fps difference!

5820k stock clocks
980ti stock clocks and stock fan profile/reference card (1190-1164mhz)
*average 74.8fps*



5820k stock
980ti stock clocks and stock fan profile/reference card (1190-1164mhz)
*average 76.0fps*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







5820k at 4.5ghz
980ti stock clocks and mod fan profile/reference card (1190-1177mhz)
*Average 90.4fps*



PS: not trying to make an entry as its not my system
-
correct typo


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo -- 4790K @ 4.7Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti SLI -- Core: 1500Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 3903Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 165.9 -- Score: 6942


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Hahahaha .... I see it now. I should probably just edit myself before hitting Submit.


No prob.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So thought I would share some 5820k 980ti valley scores with cpu at stock and overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say it was surprising.....basically a *25fps* difference!
> 
> 5820k stock clocks
> 980ti stock clocks and stock fan profile/reference card (1190-1164mhz)
> *average 74.8fps*
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k stock
> 980ti stock clocks and stock fan profile/reference card (1190-1164mhz)
> *average 76.0fps*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k at 4.5ghz
> 980ti stock clocks and mod fan profile/reference card (1190-1177mhz)
> *Average 90.4fps*
> 
> 
> 
> PS: not trying to make an entry as its not my system


*15FPS, but impressive nonetheless. I wonder if it reflects in games as well.

I also wonder how much of an improvement I'd see with my Titan Xs from upgrading to an overclocked 5820K from my 4.4GHz 3770K. It'll probably be massive.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So thought I would share some 5820k 980ti valley scores with cpu at stock and overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say it was surprising.....basically a 25fps difference!
> 
> 5820k stock clocks
> 980ti stock clocks and stock fan profile/reference card (1190-1164mhz)
> *average 74.8fps*
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k stock
> 980ti stock clocks and stock fan profile/reference card (1190-1164mhz)
> *average 76.0fps*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k at 4.5ghz
> 980ti stock clocks and mod fan profile/reference card (1190-1177mhz)
> *Average 90.4fps*
> 
> 
> 
> PS: not trying to make an entry as its not my system


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> *15FPS, but impressive nonetheless. I wonder if it reflects in games as well.
> 
> I also wonder how much of an improvement I'd see with my Titan Xs from upgrading to an overclocked 5820K from my 4.4GHz 3770K. It'll probably be massive.


I saw about a 10% increase going to the 5820K from the 3770K. To me it was worth the upgrade. It'll be hard to justify going back to anything non-enthusiast grade. Even the performance difference from stock to 4.6Ghz is incredible.

*Disclaimer: 10% is a guesstimate as I don't have solid numbers in front of me.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

DreamTheatrics -- 3770K @ 4.1Ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC -- Core: 1480Mhz -- Memory: 4000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 106.6 -- Score: 4462

CPU is usually clocked at 4.6Ghz, but I'm running the stock cooler until my GPU block arrives and I can setup my loop again. Card is surprisingly running stock volts and I haven't even made it crash yet with an OC. ASIC is 78.2%. I'll leave it as it is until I get the block this week. Then I will be back!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> *15FPS, but impressive nonetheless. I wonder if it reflects in games as well.
> 
> I also wonder how much of an improvement I'd see with my Titan Xs from upgrading to an overclocked 5820K from my 4.4GHz 3770K. It'll probably be massive.










woops....wrote that up fast since I have newborn twins at home









Yeah I have been curious about that too but it was a workstation....I think Im going with the 5820k for my own build but want to see what skylake brings first.

I did see a huge difference with a titan x in pci-e 2.0 vs 3.0 on a 3770 too in valley. I forgot to get the before or after from that test and only have one end of the results. I will be able to pull that in a week or so.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

ep45-ds3l - 5820k @4.4ghz - Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 ti - Core 1520mhz - Memory 4000mhz - Avg FPS 112.7 - Score 4715


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> ep45-ds3l - 5820k @4.4ghz - Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 ti - Core 1520mhz - Memory 4000mhz - Avg FPS 112.7 - Score 4715


80Mhz over mine for an increase of 0.3FPS







You should be getting more, We even have the same CPU at the same clocks.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Idk.. It is what it is I guess..

Looks like my min frames were 8.8fps higher, but your max frames were 1fps higher..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 80Mhz over mine for an increase of 0.3FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be getting more, We even have the same CPU at the same clocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Idk.. It is what it is I guess..
> 
> Looks like my min frames were 8.8fps higher, but your max frames were 1fps higher..


Could be a few things such as system memory speed plus gpu scaling plays a factor. After a certain point the gains are not as big. Only way to I guess prove anything different is to put ep45-ds3l's card at your clocks and see what happens.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> Stjepanj -- i5 4590 @ 3.7Ghz --- Asus Strix GTX 970 -- Core: 1500Mhz -- Shaders: 1664 -- Memory: 8560Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 69,7 -- Score: 2914


Holy cow that memory overclock is DANG high. Any special memory cooling? Stock cooler?

Cakewalk_S - 2500k @ 4.5GHz - Asus GTX 970 Strix - Core 1511MHz - Memory 8050MHz - avg FPS 71.2 - Score 2980



I'll try to push it a little more on the memory side to get over 3k. Core is pretty much maxed out. Thankfully after a drivers update I can overvolt the card using GPU Tweak from Asus. I get upto 1.238v under load. @ stock volts (1.175V) im stable @ 1480MHz, unfortunately 0.063V only adds 30MHz... Temps max out around 43C


----------



## stjepanj

All stock! With two extra 120fans just in case!


----------



## DR4G00N

*DR4G00N --- Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4.1GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce X3 OC @ 1345MHz Core, 1750MHz Mem, 1.212v --- Avg FPS: 77.5 --- Score: 3242*

I can probably push the core even further but that'll have to wait for another day.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> Stjepanj -- i5 4590 @ 3.7Ghz --- Asus Strix GTX 970 -- Core: 1500Mhz -- Shaders: 1664 -- Memory: 8560Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 69,7 -- Score: 2914


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> *DR4G00N --- Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4.1GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce X3 OC @ 1345MHz Core, 1750MHz Mem, 1.212v --- Avg FPS: 77.5 --- Score: 3242*
> 
> I can probably push the core even further but that'll have to wait for another day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Holy cow that memory overclock is DANG high. Any special memory cooling? Stock cooler?
> 
> Cakewalk_S - 2500k @ 4.5GHz - Asus GTX 970 Strix - Core 1511MHz - Memory 8050MHz - avg FPS 71.2 - Score 2980
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to push it a little more on the memory side to get over 3k. Core is pretty much maxed out. Thankfully after a drivers update I can overvolt the card using GPU Tweak from Asus. I get upto 1.238v under load. @ stock volts (1.175V) im stable @ 1480MHz, unfortunately 0.063V only adds 30MHz... Temps max out around 43C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> ep45-ds3l - 5820k @4.4ghz - Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 ti - Core 1520mhz - Memory 4000mhz - Avg FPS 112.7 - Score 4715


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> DreamTheatrics -- 3770K @ 4.1Ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC -- Core: 1480Mhz -- Memory: 4000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 106.6 -- Score: 4462
> 
> CPU is usually clocked at 4.6Ghz, but I'm running the stock cooler until my GPU block arrives and I can setup my loop again. Card is surprisingly running stock volts and I haven't even made it crash yet with an OC. ASIC is 78.2%. I'll leave it as it is until I get the block this week. Then I will be back!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> wholeeo -- 4790K @ 4.7Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti SLI -- Core: 1500Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 3903Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 165.9 -- Score: 6942


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> NoDoz - 5930k @ 4.3ghz - Gigabyte 980ti Gaming SLI - Core 1497 - memory 7806 - avg FPS 155.6 - Score 6511


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Razor 116 -- 5820K @ 4.4Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980 Ti -- Core: 1440Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 4001Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112.4 -- Score: 4704
> 
> 
> 
> Stock BIOS, quite impressed that this card is able to do this at stock voltage, Nvidia really could increase the stock clocks on these things. Can't wait for my block to arrive next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURKaNINJA*
> 
> MURKaNINJA -- 4790K @ 4.7Ghz --- Asus Strix GTX 970 SLI -- Core: 1400Mhz -- Shaders: 1664 -- Memory: 7800Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112.1 -- Score: 4690


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Could be a few things such as system memory speed plus gpu scaling plays a factor. After a certain point the gains are not as big. Only way to I guess prove anything different is to put ep45-ds3l's card at your clocks and see what happens.


It could also be cache overclock, Only the core clock is required on this thread or simply that he didn't do the tweaks in the OP.

Thought I'd have another go and see if I can break 4800 score. Will be pushing the card further once my block arrives with increased voltage (These done at stock), Everywhere in the UK was OOS so had to order directly from EK.

Razor 116 -- i7 5820K @ 4.5Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980 Ti -- Core: 1449.9Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8316Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 115.2 -- Score: 4818



For people interested in memory scaling in Valley with Maxwell I've got three runs (including the one above at the same core clock and differing memory clock ranging up to 8.3GHz (8316Mhz).


Spoiler: Core - 1449.9 Memory - 8118









Spoiler: Core - 1449.9 Memory - 8208


----------



## szeged

Tried to run Valley on this new system.

Any way to get tri sli Titan x to not run like garbage in Valley? I'm seriously getting like 30% gpu usage on all three and my fps ends up being worse than a single card performance.

...

Yes sli is enabled before anyone asks lol.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Tried to run Valley on this new system.
> 
> Any way to get tri sli Titan x to not run like garbage in Valley? I'm seriously getting like 30% gpu usage on all three and my fps ends up being worse than a single card performance.
> 
> ...
> 
> Yes sli is enabled before anyone asks lol.


Valley is very heavily CPU bound, you'll need to OC it through the roof to get tri SLI Titan X to get anywhere near max usage.
I'm actually curious to see if you can OC your monster of a CPU enough to get the usage on those titans.

4k is probably your only choice


----------



## szeged

My 5960x can hit 4.8 on water, 4.9 with enough volts for benching so hopefully I can get a good score then. I usually run my cpu at stock just for 24/7 use so that's probably the problem.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> My 5960x can hit 4.8 on water, 4.9 with enough volts for benching so hopefully I can get a good score then. I usually run my cpu at stock just for 24/7 use so that's probably the problem.


Yeah I'm pretty sure that is whats holding you back, I was actually asking myself today why I haven't seen any Titan X or 980ti tri/quad subs.
Totally forgot how cpu bound valley was for a moment there!

can't wait to see what sort of numbers you can pull off.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

I'm just going to leave this here









DreamTheatrics -- 3770K @ 4.6Ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC -- Core: 1541Mhz -- Memory: 4104Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112.9 -- Score: 4724


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DreamTheatrics -- 3770K @ 4.6Ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC -- Core: 1541Mhz -- Memory: 4104Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112.9 -- Score: 4724
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems a little low for those clocks. Did you apply the tweaks from the OP?


----------



## deadwidesmile

deadwidesmile -- 4790K @ 4.8Ghz --- Titan-X SLI -- Core: 1475Mhz -- Memory: 3937Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 139.3 -- -- Score: 5827



*Edit*

Totally didn't realize I had no AA on that 4k run - ha. I was like, "wait, I'm #2? Somethings wrong..."

Here we go:

deadwidesmile -- 4790k @ 4.8ghz -- Titan-X SLI -- Core: 1495 -- Mem: 3969 -- Avg. FPS: 75 -- *4k resolution* -- Score: 3138



*Edit*

This is curious. GPU-Z is reporting this: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zbcpk


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Seems a little low for those clocks. Did you apply the tweaks from the OP?


I actually didn't. Forgot about those tweaks. I'll try it again sometime. Today I'm diving into the Witcher 3 all day! No benches!


----------



## alex4069

Alex4069 --- fx-6300 / 5022 --- Radeon HD 7950x2, 1000/ Shaders /1400 --- 66.7---2792


----------



## alex4069

4k:Alex4069 --- Fx6300/5022 --- Radeon Hd 7950x2, 1000 / Shaders / 1400 --- 22.4--- 936


----------



## i7monkey

I get *89 FPS* in the ExtremeHD (1080p) preset









*I7 920 @ 4.00Ghz*

*GTX 980Ti* +83 Core offset (Boost clock constantly changes from 1200s-1400s).

Is this normal or is Valley CPU dependent?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I get *89 FPS* in the ExtremeHD (1080p) preset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I7 920 @ 4.00Ghz*
> 
> *GTX 980Ti* +83 Core offset (Boost clock constantly changes from 1200s-1400s).
> 
> Is this normal or is Valley CPU dependent?


That is not normal, Valley is CPU bound and your CPU is holding you back.


----------



## i7monkey

I just ran my 980Ti at stock and I got 88 FPS this time. 920 still at 4.0Ghz.

LOLLLL


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So thought I would share some 5820k 980ti valley scores with cpu at stock and overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say it was surprising.....basically a 15fps difference!
> 
> 5820k stock clocks
> 980ti stock clocks and stock fan profile/reference card (1190-1164mhz)
> *average 74.8fps*
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k stock
> 980ti stock clocks and stock fan profile/reference card (1190-1164mhz)
> *average 76.0fps*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k at 4.5ghz
> 980ti stock clocks and mod fan profile/reference card (1190-1177mhz)
> *Average 90.4fps*
> 
> 
> 
> PS: not trying to make an entry as its not my system
> -
> correct typo


How is this possible? My i7 920 @ 4.00Ghz with a completely stock 980Ti gets only 2 FPS less than your 5820 @ 4.5Ghz? How is this possible? Even though both of our GPUs are at stock, it says your GPU boosts at 1392 while mine boosts at 1493. Is that what's making the difference, because your 6 core 5820 at 4.5Ghz should be stomping my 920 @ 4.00Ghz, especially in a CPU dependent program like Valley.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> How is this possible? My i7 920 @ 4.00Ghz with a completely stock 980Ti gets only 2 FPS less than your 5820 @ 4.5Ghz? How is this possible? Even though both of our GPUs are at stock, it says your GPU boosts at 1392 while mine boosts at 1493. Is that what's making the difference, because your 6 core 5820 at 4.5Ghz should be stomping my 920 @ 4.00Ghz, especially in a CPU dependent program like Valley.


The difference is as you mentioned, your video card stock is running at a higher boost than mine. You cant trust valley so my clocks as mentioned were actually 1190 to 1177mhz (sits at 1177mhz solid most of the run regardless of power target), yours will be higher but not sure actually what since valley I think just reads the boost table in the video card bios and not actual. Since your gpu is clocked faster than mine, it actually shows that your card is a few fps behind my score, not just the 2fps. Good thing is that your older system is still very capable today....thats kind of why my personal 2700k is still my main pc since its at 4.8ghz.

edit:
Its the boost feature if your wondering. Stock cards can boost totally different speeds, they can just advertise the guaranteed boost really. The other 780ti I used stock was in the 1260mhz range before overclocking.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> How is this possible? My i7 920 @ 4.00Ghz with a completely stock 980Ti gets only 2 FPS less than your 5820 @ 4.5Ghz? How is this possible? Even though both of our GPUs are at stock, it says your GPU boosts at 1392 while mine boosts at 1493. Is that what's making the difference, because your 6 core 5820 at 4.5Ghz should be stomping my 920 @ 4.00Ghz, especially in a CPU dependent program like Valley.


Wait a second... I thought you were boycotting Nvidia?









On topic, Valley loves memory overclock. Crank that memory as high as you can get it to go!


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Wait a second... I thought you were boycotting Nvidia?


Only the Titan brand









I waited to see what Fury would bring and I was disappointed.


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N --- Xeon X5650 @ 4.1GHz --- Gigabyte 780 Ti @ 1345MHz Core, 1800MHz Mem, 1.212v --- 80.2 FPS --- 3357
Another run with the tweaks applied and I oc'ed the memory a little.








Gained a whopping 3 fps


----------



## i7monkey

Thx for the benches btw


----------



## Kimir

1080p
Kimir --- [email protected] --- 980 [email protected]/2100 --- 88.4 FPS --- 3700

1440p
Kimir --- [email protected] --- 980 [email protected]/2000 --- 53 FPS --- 2218


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Only the Titan brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waited to see what Fury would bring and I was disappointed.


Okay. Anyway, I am waiting for the regular Fury before I make any decision.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

*1080p*

TastyRabbitStew --- [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- Zotac 980 Ti (Reference) ; 1542/4005 ---- 91.6 AVG. FPS ---- 3834 Score



*4K*

TastyRabbitStew --- [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- Zotac 980 Ti (Reference) ; 1542/4005 ---- 37.6 AVG. FPS ---- 1571 Score



Is this the first AMD + 980 Ti combo? I think it is!!!


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

HeinrichHimmler -- 4790K @ 5.0Ghz --- Gigabyte 980ti G1 -- Core: 1575Mhz -- Memory: 4016Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 117.5 -- Score: 4916


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just food for thought guys...I'd make sure the screenshots all look alike... its very easy to mod the CFG file and turn things off like Ambient Occlusion...

I did end up getting over the 3k mark with some additional overclocking on my GPU....

However, with a modded CFG file...obviously the screenshot looks slightly different but the FPS boost is nuts...lol


I know tweaks aren't allowed in the CFG file but I just want to make sure when we add scores we look for this...lol wouldn't want a world record benchmark for a GPU beating 2nd place by like 30%...lol


----------



## Razor 116

Razor 116 -- 5820K @ 4.5Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980ti -- Core: 1459Mhz -- Memory: 4205Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 116.7 -- Score: 4884


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> HeinrichHimmler -- 4790K @ 5.0Ghz --- Gigabyte 980ti G1 -- Core: 1575Mhz -- Memory: 4016Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 117.5 -- Score: 4916


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> TastyRabbitStew --- [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- Zotac 980 Ti (Reference) ; 1542/4005 ---- 91.6 AVG. FPS ---- 3834 Score
> 
> 
> 
> *4K*
> 
> TastyRabbitStew --- [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- Zotac 980 Ti (Reference) ; 1542/4005 ---- 37.6 AVG. FPS ---- 1571 Score
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the first AMD + 980 Ti combo? I think it is!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1080p
> Kimir --- [email protected] --- 980 [email protected]/2100 --- 88.4 FPS --- 3700
> 
> 1440p
> Kimir --- [email protected] --- 980 [email protected]/2000 --- 53 FPS --- 2218


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N --- Xeon X5650 @ 4.1GHz --- Gigabyte 780 Ti @ 1345MHz Core, 1800MHz Mem, 1.212v --- 80.2 FPS --- 3357
> Another run with the tweaks applied and I oc'ed the memory a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gained a whopping 3 fps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> 4k:Alex4069 --- Fx6300/5022 --- Radeon Hd 7950x2, 1000 / Shaders / 1400 --- 22.4--- 936


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Alex4069 --- fx-6300 / 5022 --- Radeon HD 7950x2, 1000/ Shaders /1400 --- 66.7---2792


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> deadwidesmile -- 4790K @ 4.8Ghz --- Titan-X SLI -- Core: 1475Mhz -- Memory: 3937Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 139.3 -- -- Score: 5827
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Totally didn't realize I had no AA on that 4k run - ha. I was like, "wait, I'm #2? Somethings wrong..."
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> deadwidesmile -- 4790k @ 4.8ghz -- Titan-X SLI -- Core: 1495 -- Mem: 3969 -- Avg. FPS: 75 -- *4k resolution* -- Score: 3138
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> This is curious. GPU-Z is reporting this: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zbcpk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DreamTheatrics -- 3770K @ 4.6Ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC -- Core: 1541Mhz -- Memory: 4104Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112.9 -- Score: 4724


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> It could also be cache overclock, Only the core clock is required on this thread or simply that he didn't do the tweaks in the OP.
> 
> Thought I'd have another go and see if I can break 4800 score. Will be pushing the card further once my block arrives with increased voltage (These done at stock), Everywhere in the UK was OOS so had to order directly from EK.
> 
> Razor 116 -- i7 5820K @ 4.5Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980 Ti -- Core: 1449.9Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8316Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 115.2 -- Score: 4818
> 
> 
> 
> For people interested in memory scaling in Valley with Maxwell I've got three runs (including the one above at the same core clock and differing memory clock ranging up to 8.3GHz (8316Mhz).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Core - 1449.9 Memory - 8118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Core - 1449.9 Memory - 8208


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Razor 116 -- 5820K @ 4.5Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980ti -- Core: 1459Mhz -- Memory: 4205Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 116.7 -- Score: 4884
> 
> [URL=http://ww]http://ww[/URL]
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1740077/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1740077/width/150/height/300/flags/LL[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2507559/width/350/height/700


----------



## Kimir

You did a little mistake with my entries, it's with a 4930K, not 4790K.


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart --- i7-5930K @ 4.4GHz --- MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G SLI, Core: 1507MHz --- Memory: 4002MHz --- 122 FPS --- 5104


----------



## Wirerat

Wirerat -- 4790k @ 5.0Ghz --- Asus Strix GTX 980 -- Core: 1566Mhz -- Memory: 4306Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 90.3 -- Score: 3778


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Hi again can you edit my 4K score please? I've been busy modding the bios and OCing. I'm shocked how high I've got the score @ 4K now.

4K Edit

TastyRabbitStew --- [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- Zotac 980 Ti (Reference) ; 1557/4005 ---- 44.8 AVG. FPS ---- 1874 Score



I think that's the max stable with this setup!!! It's nearly at i7 295x score.


----------



## Razor 116

Razor 116 -- 5820K @ 4.5Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980ti -- Core: 1454Mhz -- Memory: 8610Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 117.4 -- Score: 4912



Broke the the 4900s







Wish I had my block this weekend but will have to wait until Monday (Update from DPD), Can't wait as all runs so far have been at stock voltage.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Hi Razor,

Can you try a 4K run? There's no intel score with a single 980 Ti. I'd like to see the difference in scores at 4K for science.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> Hi Razor,
> 
> Can you try a 4K run? There's no intel score with a single 980 Ti. I'd like to see the difference in scores at 4K for science.


I only a have a 1440p monitor but here's a run using a custom resolution in NVCP which isn't an apples to apples comparison. Core: 1439 Memory: 8510. Same settings as you in your run. Over a 100Mhz less on the core and 500 MHz more on the memory. 4K should be less CPU dependent than the lower resolutions although it has been posted many times that Valley is highly CPU dependent so who knows.

*This is not a submission*

Razor 116 -- 5820K @ 4.5Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980ti -- Core: 1439Mhz -- Memory: 8510Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 46.7 -- Score: 1954


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo -- 4790K @ 4.9Ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI -- Core: 1530Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 3903Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 176.4 -- Score: 7381



I think this is going to be my last submission, otherwise I'll be tempted to go out and buy X99 gear.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Holy balls. Great score, @wholeeo

I think you're like 1,200 points above me, lol. What the hellzilla.


----------



## Razor 116

Razor 116 -- 5820K @ 4.5Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980 Ti -- Core: 1493Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8514Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 119.2 -- Score: 4985



*Update* 7/7/15: Broke 119, Think that's the highest 980 Ti so far at least until the G1's let loose (and get lucky with good memory). First GPU I've ever had that did not respond to voltage at all, Same core OC as on air with no added voltage vs now with 1.2740v at load. Custom BIOS likely allowed me to increase my score at the same clocks with a slight increase on the memory.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Thanks Razor, there's only 2 FPS in it at 4K. I don't feel so stupid getting the 8370e for 4K now, even if other people think I'm a maniac.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Razor 116 -- 5820K @ 4.5Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980 Ti -- Core: 1493Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8514Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 119.2 -- Score: 4985
> 
> 
> 
> *Update* 7/7/15: Broke 119, Think that's the highest 980 Ti so far at least until the G1's let loose (and get lucky with good memory). First GPU I've ever had that did not respond to voltage at all, Same core OC as on air with no added voltage vs now with 1.2740v at load. Custom BIOS likely allowed me to increase my score at the same clocks with a slight increase on the memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> wholeeo -- 4790K @ 4.9Ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI -- Core: 1530Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 3903Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 176.4 -- Score: 7381
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is going to be my last submission, otherwise I'll be tempted to go out and buy X99 gear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> Hi again can you edit my 4K score please? I've been busy modding the bios and OCing. I'm shocked how high I've got the score @ 4K now.
> 
> 4K Edit
> 
> TastyRabbitStew --- [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- Zotac 980 Ti (Reference) ; 1557/4005 ---- 44.8 AVG. FPS ---- 1874 Score
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the max stable with this setup!!! It's nearly at i7 295x score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Wirerat -- 4790k @ 5.0Ghz --- Asus Strix GTX 980 -- Core: 1566Mhz -- Memory: 4306Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 90.3 -- Score: 3778


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> 
> stahlhart --- i7-5930K @ 4.4GHz --- MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G SLI, Core: 1507MHz --- Memory: 4002MHz --- 122 FPS --- 5104











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You did a little mistake with my entries, it's with a 4930K, not 4790K.


sorry fixed!


----------



## Xoriam

wow guys 353.45 is really good!
I've got a higher score now with a 150mhz lower core and -200 on the memory compared to my last submission... LOL....

Xoriam - I5 3570k 4,6ghz - Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI core 1455 - mem 7300 - 110.8 FPS -- 4637 score
Windows 8.1 64bit


----------



## wholeeo

Wonder if there's a difference coming from 353.38.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Wonder if there's a difference coming from 353.38.


not on my GTX 980 or 970.


----------



## Razor 116

Razor 116 -- 5820K @ 4.5Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980 Ti -- Core: 1516Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8539Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 121.2 -- Score: 5073



Update: Broke 121FPS and 5000 score


----------



## Xoriam

Only my SLI score has improved compared to 353.38
My single card score is exactly the same.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Only my SLI score has improved compared to 353.38
> My single card score is exactly the same.


makes sense


----------



## Xoriam

and in the meantime there is ANOTHER hotfix out 353.49

fixes issues for windows 10 users

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564094/nvidia-geforce-353-49-hotfix-driver-the-windows-10-fix


----------



## xtrafingers

xtrafingers__i7 4790K @4.0GHz--4.4GHz Turbo_Geforce GTX 980 Ti__1501/7708__AVG FPS: 62.6__MIN FPS: 24.6__MAX FPS: 120.5_Score:2619


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> and in the meantime there is ANOTHER hotfix out 353.49
> 
> fixes issues for windows 10 users
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1564094/nvidia-geforce-353-49-hotfix-driver-the-windows-10-fix


I was using Windows 10 for all runs prior to the last, The driver on Windows 10 is quite unstable with multiple driver crashes which aren't present when using Windows 7. It is still in beta (Windows 10) so I will not completely blame the Nvidia drivers for Windows 10.


----------



## jdstock76

jdstock76 -- 5820K @ 4.6Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 --- Core: 1550Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 107 --- Score: 4475



On the 353.06 drivers.


----------



## jdstock76

jdstock76 -- 5820K @ 4.6Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 --- Core: 1550Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 67.2 --- Score: 2812

*1440p*


----------



## Ripple

I was going to update my score but why bother. My first and last score does not correspond to the post that is listed in the spreadsheet on page 1.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Ripple --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5.0GHz --- 3 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1135MHz / 3105MHz --- 145.3 FPS --- 6080
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to create more work for you. I finally got my 3960X up to 5.0 GHz. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Back in the top 10!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> I was going to update my score but why bother. My first and last score does not correspond to the post that is listed in the spreadsheet on page 1.


not exactly sure what you mean by that, this info is exactly what is in the spreadsheet


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> jdstock76 -- 5820K @ 4.6Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 --- Core: 1550Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 107 --- Score: 4475
> 
> 
> 
> On the 353.06 drivers.


That is quite poor for those clocks. Stock BIOS Throttling?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> That is quite poor for those clocks. Stock BIOS Throttling?


was thinking the same thing, it's quite low compared to others with similar clocks.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> That is quite poor for those clocks. Stock BIOS Throttling?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> was thinking the same thing, it's quite low compared to others with similar clocks.


I'm still toying with it. It's not throttling at all. With the power and voltage boosted up it eats Valley up. It could be driver related. I have heard that people are getting score increases from the new hotfix. I didn't use any tweaks either. I did expect to score higher but like I said I'm still playing with it. You don't have to update my score quite yet.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm still toying with it. It's not throttling at all. With the power and voltage boosted up it eats Valley up. It could be driver related. I have heard that people are getting score increases from the new hotfix. I didn't use any tweaks either. I did expect to score higher but like I said I'm still playing with it. You don't have to update my score quite yet.


The tweaks listed on the first page will give you quite a few extra fps typically, you should try them out if you're going for bigger numbers.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The tweaks listed on the first page will give you quite a few extra fps typically, you should try them out if you're going for bigger numbers.


Do I change all four Texture filtering to High Performance?

Nvm ... I reread it.


----------



## Xoriam

On
Allow
High Performance
On

if that makes sense
(the 4 options)


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> On
> Allow
> High Performance
> On
> 
> if that makes sense
> (the 4 options)


Thx!

I gained a little bit on the score but not a lot ... I'll keep playing with it.


----------



## Xoriam

Loading the first few seconds of every scene before running the actual benchmark can help as well.


----------



## [seandotcom]

[seandotcom] -- 3930K @ 4.5Ghz --- Asus GTX 980 Ti STRIX --- Core: 1520Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112 --- Score: 4687



I hope that's formatted correctly


----------



## DrexelDragon

I have two Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti's in SLI, got 140FPS/5800. Isn't that really low?


----------



## deadwidesmile

deadwidesmile -- [email protected] 4.8Ghz --- Nvidia Titan-X SLI --- Core: 1520Mhz -- Memory: 8010Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 147.3 --- Score: 6165


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I have two Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti's in SLI, got 140FPS/5800. Isn't that really low?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> deadwidesmile -- [email protected] 4.8Ghz --- Nvidia Titan-X SLI --- Core: 1520Mhz -- Memory: 8010Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 147.3 --- Score: 6165


Try putting windows power options to high performance and also try the tweaks in the first post.


----------



## NiteNinja

NiteNinja -- Intel i7 4790K @ 4.5Ghz --- XFX Radeon HD 290X DD 8GB --- Core: 1125Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 Unified -- Memory: 1500 (Effective 6000)Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 73.5 --- Score: 3073



Its nothing special, but in a Mini ITX computer designed to be gaming in a big rig semi truck, it gets the job done.

Native monitor resolution is 2560x1080.


----------



## Kimir

1317001°c, that's hot.


----------



## NiteNinja

Yes, AMD loves their hot running hardware. And I also play from the inside of a lightning bolt on the surface of the Sun in Hell.

Actual temperatures in this benchmark vary from 61-68C due to the open air design for the GPU on the Obsidian 250D case.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> Yes, AMD loves their hot running hardware. And I also play from the inside of a lightning bolt on the surface of the Sun in Hell.
> 
> Actual temperatures in this benchmark vary from 61-68C due to the open air design for the GPU on the Obsidian 250D case.


best response ever.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah you know Unigine being what it is... with nvidia card with gpu boost 2, it read some crazy clock. At least with AMD it read the clock correctly.
(it also does read correctly on nvidia when one modd his bios with gpu boost 2 disable, like I always do)


----------



## NiteNinja

My GPU still has abit of overclocking headroom left, but I know I won't get anywhere near what the nVidia flagships are.

But the 8GB XFX Radeon HD 290X Double Dissipation is a *SEXY* card. (You can see my setup in the Corsair Obsidian 250D club)


----------



## Kimir

Are you kidding, a good old 290x like yours get almost 75fps while my 980 KPE at 1500/2000 does only 10fps more, not quite the same price.
Price/performance ratio, you win.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

It's been well over a year since unigine released heaven 4.o and Valley 1.0. I wonder when they will be pushing out a new version...


----------



## deadwidesmile

Dx12 likely


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Are you kidding, a good old 290x like yours get almost 75fps while my 980 KPE at 1500/2000 does only 10fps more, not quite the same price.
> Price/performance ratio, you win.




Mine does too.


----------



## Kimir

But you are half is temperature with 100Mhz more, how you do that?!!


----------



## neurotix

lmao

Yeah, they really need to update Valley already... I've had my 290s for a year and a half and they still haven't fixed the temperature sensor for them.

I get it, I get it though.... everyone always wants to complain about how hot AMD cards run, and Hawaii in particular









The temp sensor also goes to negative values sometimes too. -131985C, yeah I wish.


----------



## devilhead

My best run done with my 290X watercooled, it was 2014 January and really cold


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best run done with my 290X watercooled, it was 2014 January and really cold


Almost beats my old GTX 780 run







. I'd really like to know why AMD GPUs do so badly in this bench.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Almost beats my old GTX 780 run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd really like to know why AMD GPUs do so badly in this bench.


It does a bit better than my 780 Ti @ 1345MHz though it's probably just my cpu holding me back because I get the same fps at 1205MHz & 1365MHz








Maybe I'll try another run later today with my cpu @ 4.4GHz HT off to see if my fps improves.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It does a bit better than my 780 Ti @ 1345MHz though it's probably just my cpu holding me back because I get the same fps at 1205MHz & 1365MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try another run later today with my cpu @ 4.4GHz HT off to see if my fps improves.


That run was done with an i5 3570K at 4.7GHz. If you have Afterburner running and monitor CPU usage you'll see that Valley only seems to use one core with the rest sitting between 2-10% utilization.


----------



## MURKaNINJA

MURKaNINJA -- 4790K @ 4.8Ghz --- Asus Strix GTX 970 SLI -- Core: 1410Mhz -- Shaders: 1664 -- Memory: 7800Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112.8 -- Score: 4720


----------



## jdstock76

doesn't seem to be getting updated.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> doesn't seem to be getting updated.


Op normally comes by every few days and updates. He is on a little longer than normal cycle this time but bet he updates soon.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yeah, it'll get updated. Have no fears. I am looking forward to bumping wholee off the top 10









*Edit*

Top 20... lolk.


----------



## Templar848

Made some changes and upgrades to my rig. 970s have been replaced by 980s.

Templar848 --- 5820k/4.4 ghz --- GTX 980 SLI 1531 core / 3780 memory --- 138.9 --- 5811


----------



## Viking396

VIKING396 --- I7-5820k / 4.583.68MHz --- Classified GTX 980's SLI, Core 1455 / Memory 3549 --- AVG. FPS 159.9 --- Score 6690


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> VIKING396 --- I7-5820k / 4.583.68MHz --- Classified GTX 980's SLI, Core 1455 / Memory 3549 --- AVG. FPS 159.9 --- Score 6690


Was scratching my head as to why your score was so much higher than the guy just above you despite him having much better clocks on both the core and memory then I saw that you're not using the 'Extreme HD' preset and you're running it at 1920x1200 with no AA which the 'Extreme HD' preset uses.

Your entry is not valid in this case, You will need to set your resolution to 1920x1080 and use the 'Extreme HD' preset in order for your entry to be valid.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Was scratching my head as to why your score was so much higher than the guy just above you despite him having much better clocks on both the core and memory then I saw that you're not using the 'Extreme HD' preset and you're running it at 1920x1200 with no AA which the 'Extreme HD' preset uses.
> 
> Your entry is not valid in this case, You will need to set your resolution to 1920x1080 and use the 'Extreme HD' preset in order for your entry to be valid.


I just checked the rules, I missed the rule for "Extreme HD" so I used the defaults, I keep forgetting my Dell monitors are WUXGA,,, Oy.. I'll reset tonight and run it again.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> I just checked the rules, I missed the rule for "Extreme HD" so I used the defaults, I keep forgetting my Dell monitors are WUXGA,,, Oy.. I'll reset tonight and run it again.


No worries, Did it myself when I had a WUXGA monitor awhile back. Just didn't want you to be waiting for your entry to be put on the list only to be told it's not valid.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Op normally comes by every few days and updates. He is on a little longer than normal cycle this time but bet he updates soon.


Yeah I was being a bit slow because there weren't many entries









I'll update in a few mins


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Templar848*
> 
> Made some changes and upgrades to my rig. 970s have been replaced by 980s.
> 
> Templar848 --- 5820k/4.4 ghz --- GTX 980 SLI 1531 core / 3780 memory --- 138.9 --- 5811


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURKaNINJA*
> 
> MURKaNINJA -- 4790K @ 4.8Ghz --- Asus Strix GTX 970 SLI -- Core: 1410Mhz -- Shaders: 1664 -- Memory: 7800Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112.8 -- Score: 4720


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> NiteNinja -- Intel i7 4790K @ 4.5Ghz --- XFX Radeon HD 290X DD 8GB --- Core: 1125Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 Unified -- Memory: 1500 (Effective 6000)Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 73.5 --- Score: 3073
> 
> 
> 
> Its nothing special, but in a Mini ITX computer designed to be gaming in a big rig semi truck, it gets the job done.
> 
> Native monitor resolution is 2560x1080.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> deadwidesmile -- [email protected] 4.8Ghz --- Nvidia Titan-X SLI --- Core: 1520Mhz -- Memory: 8010Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 147.3 --- Score: 6165


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[seandotcom]*
> 
> [seandotcom] -- 3930K @ 4.5Ghz --- Asus GTX 980 Ti STRIX --- Core: 1520Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 112 --- Score: 4687
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's formatted correctly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> jdstock76 -- 5820K @ 4.6Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 --- Core: 1550Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 107 --- Score: 4475
> 
> 
> 
> On the 353.06 drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> jdstock76 -- 5820K @ 4.6Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 --- Core: 1550Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 67.2 --- Score: 2812
> 
> *1440p*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Razor 116 -- 5820K @ 4.5Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980 Ti -- Core: 1516Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 8539Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 121.2 -- Score: 5073
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Broke 121FPS and 5000 score












if your submission is not listed here, please resubmit using the correct settings and submission format, thank you.


----------



## Unknownm

Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x AMD R9 290 (2560 shader), 1100 / 1450 --- 122.8 --- 5136

1080p



Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x AMD R9 290 (2560 shader), 1100 / 1450 --- 84.7 --- 3542

1440p


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm not getting any SLI scaling in this program. I can get an easy top 20 score for single GPU, but my SLI score is no different. I see both cards/clocks/temps in the on-screen display during the benchmark. Heaven scales fine (well, significantly higher in SLI than single GPU), but Valley has basically identical scores/FPS either way.

Running Titan X SLI, 353.38 driver (same driver that works in Heaven). I'm pretty sure SLI is working based on how it performs in Heaven.

Tried uninstalling/reinstalling Valley.

Running all the tweaks in the OP.

Any ideas?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm not getting any SLI scaling in this program. I can get an easy top 20 score for single GPU, but my SLI score is no different. I see both cards/clocks/temps in the on-screen display during the benchmark. Heaven scales fine (well, significantly higher in SLI than single GPU), but Valley has basically identical scores/FPS either way.
> 
> Running Titan X SLI, 353.38 driver (same driver that works in Heaven). I'm pretty sure SLI is working based on how it performs in Heaven.
> 
> Tried uninstalling/reinstalling Valley.
> 
> Running all the tweaks in the OP.
> 
> Any ideas?


Try changing windows power plan to high performance.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Try changing windows power plan to high performance.


Hey, didn't do a thing for Valley, but got me a lot better Heaven score! +1


----------



## Jeffro422

Jeffro422 --- 2600k / 4.5ghz --- GTX 970 SLI / 1442/1664/1910 --- 76.4 --- 3196


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm not getting any SLI scaling in this program. I can get an easy top 20 score for single GPU, but my SLI score is no different. I see both cards/clocks/temps in the on-screen display during the benchmark. Heaven scales fine (well, significantly higher in SLI than single GPU), but Valley has basically identical scores/FPS either way.
> 
> Running Titan X SLI, 353.38 driver (same driver that works in Heaven). I'm pretty sure SLI is working based on how it performs in Heaven.
> 
> Tried uninstalling/reinstalling Valley.
> 
> Running all the tweaks in the OP.
> 
> Any ideas?


might be kind of dumb and obvious suggestion, but are you running it fullscreen?
check your sli option for valley.

if all else fails try another sli bridge and make sure the cables are connected tightly and the cards inserted properly.

I know another member was getting extreme bottlenecking from the CPU with TITAN X SLI so there is that as well.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> might be kind of dumb and obvious suggestion, but are you running it fullscreen?
> check your sli option for valley.


With the "Extreme HD" preset, there is no other option for fullscreen. The box is checked, but that portion of the menu is grayed out.
Quote:


> if all else fails try another sli bridge and make sure the cables are connected tightly and the cards inserted properly.


I've tried hard and ribbon. Based on the results I am getting in the various Firestrike versions and Heaven, I'm pretty sure SLI is operational.
Quote:


> I know another member was getting extreme bottlenecking from the CPU with TITAN X SLI so there is that as well.


Maybe that's it.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX980Ti KP --- 117.2 /4907(stock voltage and cooler)


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX980Ti KP --- 117.2 (stock voltage and cooler)


Go as high as you can without touching the volts (You may have done this already if so disregard), Then add volts and see just how little if anything you gain from it. IIRC Kingpin himself said Maxwell has very poor scaling with volts and temperature plays a bigger role than previously on non sub-zero cooling.

Nice clocks though (core), What's your ASIC value?

http://forums.evga.com/STATEMENT-BY-KINGPIN-THAT-PROVES-900-SERIES-DOES-NOT-SCALE-WITH-VOLTAGE-NO-MATTER-BRAND-m2362059.aspx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Go as high as you can without touching the volts (You may have done this already if so disregard), Then add volts and see just how little if anything you gain from it. IIRC Kingpin himself said Maxwell has very poor scaling with volts and temperature plays a bigger role than previously on non sub-zero cooling.
> 
> Nice clocks though (core), What's your ASIC value?
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/STATEMENT-BY-KINGPIN-THAT-PROVES-900-SERIES-DOES-NOT-SCALE-WITH-VOLTAGE-NO-MATTER-BRAND-m2362059.aspx


low end. 72,2%.
the AB slider can only push it to 1.212V. that run was 1.17V measured.
IDK about the poor scaling. My two Titan X benefited by moding the bios to push 1.274V indicated, 1.265V measured under load. Certainly hope the 980TiKP scales with voltage, else why have an evbot connected to it.








A uniblock will go on it shortly. Chilled water.


----------



## Jpmboy

JPmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KP -- 121.0/5064

Still stock voltage and cooler. ran the vram up a bit.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> JPmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KP -- 121.0/5064
> 
> Still stock voltage and cooler. ran the vram up a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*
> 
> Jeffro422 --- 2600k / 4.5ghz --- GTX 970 SLI / 1442/1664/1910 --- 76.4 --- 3196


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x AMD R9 290 (2560 shader), 1100 / 1450 --- 122.8 --- 5136
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x AMD R9 290 (2560 shader), 1100 / 1450 --- 84.7 --- 3542
> 
> 1440p


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> low end. 72,2%.
> the AB slider can only push it to 1.212V. that run was 1.17V measured.
> IDK about the poor scaling. My two Titan X benefited by moding the bios to push 1.274V indicated, 1.265V measured under load. Certainly hope the 980TiKP scales with voltage, else why have an evbot connected to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A uniblock will go on it shortly. Chilled water.


yeah... that would be alittle ridiculous if a KPE didn't scale with voltage.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> yeah... that would be alittle ridiculous if a KPE didn't scale with voltage.


It would wouldn't it but Kingpins post regarding it is in the link on my previous post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> It would wouldn't it but Kingpins post regarding it is in the link on my previous post.


like I said, jumping the voltage on TitanX absolutely get you higher clocks and better stability... you just need to keep the core temp below 45C. Above that and it's no benefit. It's not just a voltage effect.


----------



## Jack13

Jack13--- X4 860K @ 4.4GHz ---- R9 290X xfx dd @ 1133Mhz / 1460Mhz ---- 42.9 ---- 1795



2560 x 1440 8xAA fullscreen ultra

That's all I could get without a bunch of artifacts/lines/glitches and crashes...

cpu and gpu air cooled


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> like I said, jumping the voltage on TitanX absolutely get you higher clocks and better stability... you just need to keep the core temp below 45C. Above that and it's no benefit. It's not just a voltage effect.


How much of an increase on core clock did you achieve with increased voltage on your Titan X? I'm not saying it's completely impossible to gain a higher benchmark stable (or higher game stable) clock with extra voltage, what I'm saying and going by Kingpins posts is that it's effect is greatly reduced I gained an extra 20Mhz going from stock voltage to 1.274v. Solace can be taken for people buying Kingpin edition cards as they can (if they pay a large premium) choose the ASIC of their card which again going by Kingpins post an 80+ ASIC values are "are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water".

Again these aren't my statements these are from Kingpin himself.

He also had this "There will be one way around this issue soon with Kp 980Ti" at the end of one of his posts on the EVGA forums so who knows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> How much of an increase on core clock did you achieve with increased voltage on your Titan X? I'm not saying it's completely impossible to gain a higher benchmark stable (or higher game stable) clock with extra voltage, what I'm saying and going by Kingpins posts is that it's effect is greatly reduced I gained an extra 20Mhz going from stock voltage to 1.274v. Solace can be taken for people buying Kingpin edition cards as they can (if they pay a large premium) choose the ASIC of their card which again going by Kingpins post an 80+ ASIC values are "are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water".
> 
> Again these aren't my statements these are from Kingpin himself.
> 
> He also had this "There will be one way around this issue soon with Kp 980Ti" at the end of one of his posts on the EVGA forums so who knows.


He's a great overclocker but sometimes you just gotta find out for yourself.
very close to 1600 on th ecore. stock voltage was nowhere close to that.


----------



## Xoriam

Looking at these 980ti scores makes me jelly, I'm really debating atm however if to buy a 980ti or to wait it out for Pascal


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> He's a great overclocker but sometimes you just gotta find out for yourself.
> very close to 1600 on th ecore. stock voltage was nowhere close to that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ASIC and max clock with same memory clock before adding voltage? If you can't remember nvm. Anyway if Kingpins statements turn out to be false or exaggerated I may actually pick up a KPE.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> ASIC and max clock with same memory clock before adding voltage? If you can't remember nvm. Anyway if Kingpins statements turn out to be false or exaggerated I may actually pick up a KPE.


I still have the TitanXs. 74% and 64%. Like I said, stock voltage could maybe manage 1500 on both. They're taking a break while I try this KP.








I don't think it's false or exaggerated. These chips are all different and maxwell has a problem with temps over 40C. lol - since when do we take anything as gospel around here?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KPE 1547/8300 -- 123.6/5170


sorry Xoriam. you know, new card launch. Bench threads get busy.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KPE 1547/8300 -- 123.6/5170
> 
> 
> sorry Xoriam. you know, new card launch. Bench threads get busy.


Np man I can't wait to see what you get that thing up to! thats still under stock cooler isn't it?










Any opnion on my dilema? debating between getting a 980ti soon or holding out and getting a BIG pascal.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack13*
> 
> Jack13--- X4 860K @ 4.4GHz ---- R9 290X xfx dd @ 1133Mhz / 1460Mhz ---- 42.9 ---- 1795
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I could get without a bunch of artifacts/lines/glitches and crashes...
> 
> cpu and gpu air cooled












wish people doing 1440 runs would start putting it in their submission...


----------



## Jack13

I thought I did. It's edited now...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Np man I can't wait to see what you get that thing up to! thats still under stock cooler isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opnion on my dilema? debating between getting a 980ti soon or holding out and getting a BIG pascal.


that was a quick run with a uniblock


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






IDK bro, I see it like this... by the time pascal gets here the debate will be to buy or wait for the next generation. If you ar satisfied with what you are running right now, enjoy and see what develops.


----------



## Thetbrett

latest effort. Can't quite crack 130fps.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> 
> latest effort. Can't quite crack 130fps.


how did you get EVGA overlay to work? i can't for the life of me get that damn thing to display.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that was a quick run with a uniblock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK bro, I see it like this... by the time pascal gets here the debate will be to buy or wait for the next generation. If you ar satisfied with what you are running right now, enjoy and see what develops.


hah like the bench!








Yeah... I know I really think i might end up waiting it out for Pascal though, the current rumors floating around about it got me excited.
Especially because of my 4k monitor, NEED MOAR POWA!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> hah like the bench!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... I know I really think i might end up waiting it out for Pascal though, the current rumors floating around about it got me excited.
> Especially because of my 4k monitor, NEED MOAR POWA!


Yeah more powa is always better. Whatever you end up getting just know there is always something better in the works. What seems to work out better is buying as close to release as possible. Nothing worse than buying your new high end card and having something either better and cheaper released the next month or having prices dropped on your new card after a short time of owning it.
Happened to me with my gtx780dc2 purchase


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yeah more powa is always better. Whatever you end up getting just know there is always something better in the works. What seems to work out better is buying as close to release as possible. Nothing worse than buying your new high end card and having something either better and cheaper released the next month or having prices dropped on your new card after a short time of owning it.
> Happened to me with my gtx780dc2 purchase


My main game atm is FFXIV, which it probably will be for a while.
The game has just recieved the DX11 update which is quite demanding with the HBAO+ and all, my 970s can no longer keep the game capped at 60fps @4k resolution.
Adding shadowplay recording ontop of that takes a few extra fps off.
They tend to add a few graphical tweaks here and there every few months so things are constantly undergoing changes.
I'm thinking that Pascal card is something that will allow me to feel comfortable with my setup for a while.... I hope...


----------



## KR0N0S

KR0N0S -- FX-8350 @ 4.51Ghz --- GALAX GTX 980 HOF V2 --- Core: 1521Mhz / 2048 -- Memory: 4096Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 75.1 --- Score: 3144
I hope this is good.


----------



## KR0N0S

KR0N0S -- FX-8350 @ 5.01Ghz --- GALAX GTX 980 HOF V2 --- Core: 1511Mhz / 2048 -- Memory: 4096Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 75.7 --- Score: 3169
A little better score at 5.0GHz, but only .6 FPS more then my prior run.


----------



## MacG32

MacG32 --- 5930K @ 4.7GHz ---- 4x GTX 980s ; 1365 / 1768 ---- 112.7 ---- 4713


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> 
> latest effort. Can't quite crack 130fps.


Set your clocks and then shut down those monitoring apps.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> MacG32 --- 5930K @ 4.7GHz ---- 4x GTX 980s ; 1365 / 1768 ---- 112.7 ---- 4713


You should probably figure out your bottleneck there bud, your quad SLI 980s are scoring like 2 970s in sli


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> You should probably figure out your bottleneck there bud, your quad SLI 980s are scoring like 2 970s in sli


I would need a volt unlocked BIOS, because I can't overclock them any farther without the driver failing. That's the problem in a nutshell...lol
Also I don't dig having to disable each card just to flash them. I'm not sure what nVidia was thinking...


----------



## wholeeo

I've never disabled any of my cards when flashing. I'm a beast though.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I would need a volt unlocked BIOS, because I can't overclock them any farther without the driver failing. That's the problem in a nutshell...lol
> Also I don't dig having to disable each card just to flash them. I'm not sure what nVidia was thinking...


The bottlneck is definatly not on the GPU side.
It's most likely CPU, or bad driver install or bad sli bridge. Or your PSU can't put out the power required.
however your psu definatly looks strong enough.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

OK, appears to be working now:

GnarlyCharlie---- 5960X @ 4.6 ---- 2X Titan X @ 1470/7610

168.7 FPS, 7059 Score


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The bottlneck is definatly not on the GPU side.
> It's most likely CPU, or bad driver install or bad sli bridge. Or your PSU can't put out the power required.
> however your psu definatly looks strong enough.


I just checked everything on your list, except the driver. What driver version are you using? 353.45?


----------



## Azazil1190

Mod.bios and aircodition make cool results
















Azazil1190--- 5820K @ 4.2Ghz --- Gtx 980ti 1530 / 8210 --- 121.4 --- 5081


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I just checked everything on your list, except the driver. What driver version are you using? 353.45?


I'm finding 353.38-353.49 to be working pretty decently for SLI scaling.
If it isn't one of these things quad SLI 980s might just be too much for the CPU to handle in Valley.

I see Gnarly Charlie got past this issue with his SLI TitanXs I'd like to know what he did.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I see Gnarly Charlie got past this issue with his SLI TitanXs I'd like to know what he did.


So would he. I don't think I had DirectX11 installed, strange as that sounds. I un-installed AB, when I went to re-install it, I was prompted to install DX11 (and maybe some older versions?) Anyway, at least the dang thing runs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Mod.bios and aircodition make cool results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azazil1190--- 5820K @ 4.2Ghz --- Gtx 980ti 1530 / 8210 --- 121.4 --- 5081
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys which uploader do you use for upload images
> thnx


justr use the one in the editor directly. Why use a drop site?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Set your clocks and then shut down those monitoring apps.


yeah, i read that at the tips section, does it really make a difference FPS wise?


----------



## Azazil1190

@jpmboy if I told you that I didnt notice this...Thanks!
Cause all the times that I upload pics or scores here I follow the same method like now.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> how did you get EVGA overlay to work? i can't for the life of me get that damn thing to display.


check your Riva settings, there are tabs for turning display on and off and also detecting etc, and check your hotkeys for turning it on and off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> @jpmboy if I told you that I didnt notice this...Thanks!
> Cause all the times that I upload pics or scores here I follow the same method like now.


you are welcome.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Mod.bios and aircodition make cool results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azazil1190--- 5820K @ 4.2Ghz --- Gtx 980ti 1530 / 8210 --- 121.4 --- 5081


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> OK, appears to be working now:
> 
> GnarlyCharlie---- 5960X @ 4.6 ---- 2X Titan X @ 1470/7610
> 
> 168.7 FPS, 7059 Score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> MacG32 --- 5930K @ 4.7GHz ---- 4x GTX 980s ; 1365 / 1768 ---- 112.7 ---- 4713


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> KR0N0S -- FX-8350 @ 5.01Ghz --- GALAX GTX 980 HOF V2 --- Core: 1511Mhz / 2048 -- Memory: 4096Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 75.7 --- Score: 3169
> A little better score at 5.0GHz, but only .6 FPS more then my prior run.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> 
> latest effort. Can't quite crack 130fps.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm finding 353.38-353.49 to be working pretty decently for SLI scaling.
> If it isn't one of these things quad SLI 980s might just be too much for the CPU to handle in Valley.
> 
> I see Gnarly Charlie got past this issue with his SLI TitanXs I'd like to know what he did.


I've tried every driver going backwards until 350.12 and I've found a winner.







Since the board has PLX chips on it, I get x16 bandwidth for all cards. While I was overclocking again, a light on the same breaker was flickering when I was close to my max overclock...lol







I'll have some new scores to submit, after I restart, overclock the CPU again, and run the benchmark.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I've tried every driver going backwards until 350.12 and I've found a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the board has PLX chips on it, I get x16 bandwidth for all cards. While I was overclocking again, a light on the same breaker was flickering when I was close to my max overclock...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have some new scores to submit, after I restart, overclock the CPU again, and run the benchmark.


Glad to hear you found a solution!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Glad to hear you found a solution!


There's a bottleneck somewhere still. CPU? PLX chips? Power supply? BIOS problem? I don't know.

MacG32 --- 5930K @ 4.7GHz ---- 4x GTX 980s ; 1345 / 2043 ---- 116.8 ---- 4886


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> There's a bottleneck somewhere still. CPU? PLX chips? Power supply? BIOS problem? I don't know.
> 
> MacG32 --- 5930K @ 4.7GHz ---- 4x GTX 980s ; 1345 / 2043 ---- 116.8 ---- 4886


Try changing windows power plan to high performance.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Try changing windows power plan to high performance.


or a new power supply?


----------



## lilchronic

well 4 way scaling is crap for this benchmark. better to do 3dmark


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Try changing windows power plan to high performance.


I keep it there.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> or a new power supply?


That might be a thought.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well 4 way scaling is crap for this benchmark. better to do 3dmark


I might just take you up on that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> MacG32 --- 5930K @ 4.7GHz ---- 4x GTX 980s ; 1365 / 1768 ---- 112.7 ---- 4713


I doubt it's the PSU since a faulty unit would not kindly just result in a low score. As lilchonic suggested, verify the Hifg Perf power plan has min proc state set to 100%. 4-w sli does scale poor on this bench.. but not that poorly. One of the issues with x99 benchmarking is that the embedded error correction in ram, the gpu and the cpu can lead one to believe therir OC is good and even pass stability tests, but score poorly. This is due to trhe various EC traps using clock cycles to correct mis-matched checksums, incomplete row charges (ram) and artifact mitigation (gpu). Zero-base everything and try the bench at bone stock - might score higher.


----------



## Jpmboy

slow in figuring this card out... hopefully not there yet









jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX980TiKP 1561/8475 -- 124.8/5222


----------



## deadwidesmile

5222 isn't shabby by any means on a single card lol.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> slow in figuring this card out... hopefully not there yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX980TiKP 1561/8475 -- 124.8/5222


can you post a 2560x1440 by chance? just wanna see how it compares to mine


----------



## Azazil1190

124.8 allmost 125.Omg I love those kpe but I cant buy it.still the capital control in Greece and the paypal is blocked


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> slow in figuring this card out... hopefully not there yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX980TiKP 1561/8475 -- 124.8/5222


don't do it, don't you beat my score.









Awesome score man!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> 124.8 allmost 125.Omg I love those kpe but I cant buy it.still the capital control in Greece and the *paypal is blocked*


Ugh - even paypal? tragic. should sort out soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> don't do it, don't you beat my score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome score man!


lol - topping one of MrT's Titans (old or new) is only a hope.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> slow in figuring this card out... hopefully not there yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX980TiKP 1561/8475 -- 124.8/5222


Nice run JPM







...980 Ti KPEs are out ?! ...how do they perform on chilled water compared to say, Titan X or 'regualr' Classy 780 Ti / Strix 980 Ti with the same cooling setup ? I've been away on business, then got into boating (you know, hole in the water, pour money in), so haven't kept up w/ recent oc news at all...980 Ti KPEs worth it ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Nice run JPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...980 Ti KPEs are out ?! ...how do they perform on chilled water compared to say, Titan X or 'regualr' Classy 780 Ti / Strix 980 Ti with the same cooling setup ? I've been away on business, then got into boating (*you know, hole in the water, pour money in*), so haven't kept up w/ recent oc news at all...980 Ti KPEs worth it ?


lol - been awhile... oh man, I plugged that hole a few years ago. But having boat is a right-of-passage









Eh - I really want to get my hands on a 980Ti Strix to compare. The TitanX is less tweaking fun, but on cold water it's tough to beat with the 980TiKP. I'd stick with a purchase among these three. funny thinkg about unlocked maxwell.. you may actually use your EVBOT to undervolt the thing.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Mod.bios and aircodition make cool results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azazil1190--- 5820K @ 4.2Ghz --- Gtx 980ti 1530 / 8210 --- 121.4 --- 5081


I'm running my 5820k at 4.5, ram at 3000mhz, and 980ti at 1500/8200 and I am only scoring 4610. This is a few-days old build. What gives? Is there a setting I am missing?

edit: Changed some settings under nvidia control panel and came out with a 4901 score. his is at 4.5ghz and 1525/8200. Still, a large amount less than 5081...


----------



## Azazil1190

Check if your card have a throttle with ab.Cause mine stable is to 1530 and when I was running valley sometimes I was seen the clock between 1545 and 1530.And flash it if you didnt.But in real life the stable clock to games is 1480 with the original bios.
Other case now.when I was having titan sli my score wasn't the same high like others here on valley with same clocks and same hardwear.I never found the reason . Maybe some settings in nvidia control and when you run it close all the programms they run behind.I close everything even the wallpaper and the sound card


----------



## Alex Gould

00000.png 2235k .png file


Alex Gould i7 4790K 4.0ghz, GTX 980 , HOF Warercooled 4GIG, 16GIG MEMORY ON MOTHERBOARD


----------



## Alex Gould

Alex Gould i7 4790K 4.0ghz, GTX 980 , HOF Warercooled 4GIG, 16GIG MEMORY ON MOTHERBOARD smile.gifthumb.gif


----------



## marc0053

GTX 980 Ti Kingpin on stock air cooler with XOC bios
marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9 ghz - GTX 980 Ti Kingpin - 1522Mhz/2173Mhz - FPS = 125.2 - Score = 5237


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Gould*
> 
> 
> Alex Gould i7 4790K 4.0ghz, GTX 980 , HOF Warercooled 4GIG, 16GIG MEMORY ON MOTHERBOARD smile.gifthumb.gif


Check page 1 for requirements.


----------



## Azazil1190

@marc0053 ohhh mate nice score!
I want one of those kpe.
But I cant buy.








Maybe the next pascal kpe.


----------



## Duke976

Duke976 [email protected] MSI 980 ti - Core: --1509 Mem -- 4001 Ave FPS: -- 113.6 Score Score: 4754



http://imgur.com/4H3jXtO


----------



## ZXMustang

Top 30 here... i7 [email protected]hz. 980Ti OC'd to 1402mhz, memory @ 3903mhz.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Top 30 here... i7 [email protected] 980Ti OC'd to 1402mhz, memory @ 3903mhz.


Kindly look at the 1st page for the guide line as they will not accept that screenshot.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score, especially for the clocks marc!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Top 30 here... i7 [email protected] 980Ti OC'd to 1402mhz, memory @ 3903mhz.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Duke976 [email protected] MSI 980 ti - Core: --1509 Mem -- 4001 Ave FPS: -- 113.6 Score Score: 4754
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4H3jXtO











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> GTX 980 Ti Kingpin on stock air cooler with XOC bios
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9 ghz - GTX 980 Ti Kingpin - 1522Mhz/2173Mhz - FPS = 125.2 - Score = 5237











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Gould*
> 
> 
> Alex Gould i7 4790K 4.0ghz, GTX 980 , HOF Warercooled 4GIG, 16GIG MEMORY ON MOTHERBOARD smile.gifthumb.gif


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> slow in figuring this card out... hopefully not there yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX980TiKP 1561/8475 -- 124.8/5222











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> There's a bottleneck somewhere still. CPU? PLX chips? Power supply? BIOS problem? I don't know.
> 
> MacG32 --- 5930K @ 4.7GHz ---- 4x GTX 980s ; 1345 / 2043 ---- 116.8 ---- 4886


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - been awhile... oh man, I plugged that hole a few years ago. But having boat is a right-of-passage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh - I really want to get my hands on a 980Ti Strix to compare. The TitanX is less tweaking fun, but on cold water it's tough to beat with the 980TiKP. I'd stick with a purchase among these three. funny thinkg about unlocked maxwell.. you may actually use your EVBOT to undervolt the thing.


..tx JPM - ...hoping for a 980 Ti Strix in a few weeks re. availability here, but currently it's still way too hot for benching anyways (30+ C today) > hottest summer on record here







...with that in mind, looking out of the window in my place, I literally see the beginning of the 'inside passage' > perfect yacht trip up that seaway to desolation sound; just did that, want to go back ...may be take my lap top and overclock that thing instead (







)


----------



## deadwidesmile

deadwidesmile -- 4790k @ 4.8ghz (1.27v) -- SLI Nvidia Titan-X's -- 1495/3985 -- Avg. FPS: 76.9 -- Score: 3218


----------



## Alex Gould

Alex Gould

i7 [email protected]

GTX980 HOF WATERCOOLED EDITION

2048 SHADER-CO133.1RES

4 GIG MEMORY

FPS = 133.1

SCORE = 5569


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Gould*
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Gould
> 
> i7 [email protected]
> 
> GTX980 HOF WATERCOOLED EDITION
> 
> 2048 SHADER-CO133.1RES
> 
> 4 GIG MEMORY
> 
> FPS = 133.1
> 
> SCORE = 5569


Kindly check the 1st page for the proper benchmark set up. Otherwise this will not be honored. Preset needs to be in Extreme HD.


----------



## cbarros82

pulled this card out of my closet and and did some valley runs for fun

7850 [email protected] 860 mhz core and 1200 mem stock air cooler

7850 sapphire @ 1100 mhz core and 1475 mem +50 mv stock air cooler

stock clock on 2500k also


----------



## NiteNinja

This is more of a joke, than an actual submission. With my desktop out of service because I forgot my monitor's power cable at home, I'm back on my gaming laptop.

Its an aging MSI GX-70, back in its release, it was touted to be one of the first laptops able to run Crysis 3 with higher GFX settings.

Anyway, it broke 1k so thats not bad, but I know for a fact that its power throttling itself (a 180W adapter) because it'll do it in games too. I first thought it was thermal throttling, but it was nowhere near the thermal thresholds, so upon research, its found that most gaming laptops shipped with 180W power adapters are having their nuts cut off, and recommend at least 240W. I would believe this to be true as I have an AMD Fanboy laptop.

---

NiteNinja --- AMD A-10 5750M @ 2.5GHZ (3.1 Turbo) --- AMD Radeon HD 8970M, 950mhz core clock, 1,250mhz (5,000 effective) shader clock --- AVG. FPS: 25.1 --- Score: 1049


----------



## xtrafingers

xtrafingers --- i7 4790k ---- EVGA 980 Ti ; 1526.7Mhz_core 2029.5Mhz_memory ----67.8---- 2837


1440p
Full screen
8xAA
Ultra quality
Power limit 113%
The card never went over 38 degrees Celsius...on air!


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x AMD R9 290 (2560 shader), 1100 / 1450 --- 122.8 --- 5136
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x AMD R9 290 (2560 shader), 1100 / 1450 --- 84.7 --- 3542
> 
> 1440p






Updating mine. Flashed both cards to r9 390 bios + One card unlocked, 500Mhz + memory. 390x @ 1100mhz , 390 @ 1140mhz

1080p - Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 1x R9 290x, 1x R9 290, 1100 + 1140 / 1500Mhz --- 125.8 --- 5264



1440p - Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 1x R9 290x, 1x R9 290, 1100 + 1140 / 1500Mhz --- 89.0 --- 3725


----------



## krezo

Krezo [email protected] MSI 980 Ti - Core: --1500 Mem -- 4000 Ave FPS: -- 114.2 Score Score: 4778


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> Krezo [email protected] MSI 980 Ti - Core: --1500 Mem -- 4000 Ave FPS: -- 114.2 Score Score: 4778











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> Updating mine. Flashed both cards to r9 390 bios + One card unlocked, 500Mhz + memory. 390x @ 1100mhz , 390 @ 1140mhz
> 
> 1080p - Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 1x R9 290x, 1x R9 290, 1100 + 1140 / 1500Mhz --- 125.8 --- 5264
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p - Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 1x R9 290x, 1x R9 290, 1100 + 1140 / 1500Mhz --- 89.0 --- 3725











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> xtrafingers__i7 4790K @4.0GHz--4.4GHz Turbo_Geforce GTX 980 Ti__1522.7Mhz_Core _2029.5Mhz_memory_8118Mhz_effective__AVG FPS: 65.6__MIN FPS: 33.8__MAX FPS: 125.1_Score:2746
> 
> Overvolted 47Mv
> Power limit 112%
> The card never went over 41 degrees Celsius...on air!
> I have a method


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> pulled this card out of my closet and and did some valley runs for fun
> 
> 7850 [email protected] 860 mhz core and 1200 mem stock air cooler
> 
> 7850 sapphire @ 1100 mhz core and 1475 mem +50 mv stock air cooler
> 
> stock clock on 2500k also











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Gould*
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Gould
> 
> i7 [email protected]
> 
> GTX980 HOF WATERCOOLED EDITION
> 
> 2048 SHADER-CO133.1RES
> 
> 4 GIG MEMORY
> 
> FPS = 133.1
> 
> SCORE = 5569


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> deadwidesmile -- 4790k @ 4.8ghz (1.27v) -- SLI Nvidia Titan-X's -- 1495/3985 -- Avg. FPS: 76.9 -- Score: 3218












guys.... please write the resolution in the submission if it's not 1080. thanks....


----------



## xtrafingers

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12360#post_24261009
Fixed data line and added resolution to submission..


----------



## deadwidesmile

I can't beat my 6135 to save my life.


----------



## SteezyTN

SteezyTN-
4770k: 4.5Ghz @1.310v
Titan X SLI 1430/4001
1080p Extreme HD @ 8xAA
FPS: 137.0
Score: 5731


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Hit F12 when the run's done, it'll save a screenshot in you Valley folder.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm doing this right, but here I go:
> 
> SteezyTN-
> 4770k: 4.5Ghz @1.310v
> Titan X SLI 1430/4001
> 1080p Extreme HD @ 8xAA
> FPS: 137.9
> Score: 5769


when the bench completes, hit F12 and the screenshot will be in [userhome]\Valley\screenshots


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Hit F12 when the run's done, it'll save a screenshot in you Valley folder.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when the bench completes, hit F12 and the screenshot will be in [userhome]\Valley\screenshots


Is that better? I edited my post


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

If you hit the "Save" button on the screen, you get just the score box. F12 gives the view of the landscape, I think the judges use that scene to determine if all the stuff is running.


----------



## Devnant

Devnant --- i7 5960x @ 4.7 GHZ --- MSI 980 TI (x2), 1519/8110 --- 124.2 --- 5198


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Nevermind, I see you are in Ultra!


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Nevermind, I see you are in Ultra!


I hear ya. Also, note that score is @ 1440p. But if I run the EXTREME HD benchmark @ 1080p my scores are barely better than that (like only 10 FPS). It's probably a bug. If it helps, I'm running Windows 10.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> I hear ya. Also, note that score is @ 1440p. But if I run the EXTREME HD benchmark @ 1080p my scores are barely better than that (like only 10 FPS). It's probably a bug. If it helps, I'm running Windows 10.


That's what I originally posted, I have some bug here now and then, in Extreme HD, my SLI scores are barely - and I mean 5 FPS or so - better than my single GPU score. At first I thought that's what you had until I saw the Ultra.


----------



## SteezyTN

SteezyTN --- 4770K / 4.5Ghz --- Titan X SLI 1500/4001 --- AVG FPS: 148.4 --- SCORE: 6208


----------



## deadwidesmile

Run a 4k Steez! That's fantastic, dude. Good overclockers you have there.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Run a 4k Steez! That's fantastic, dude. Good overclockers you have there.


I want to go past 1.3v, but I don't think I will. I want my cards to live while I'm still under warranty lol.


----------



## deadwidesmile

You'd be fine @ 1.3 if it did it. Sadly, TX's are locked at 1.274 unless you hard mod or pencil mid. I really am tempted to try the pencil mod myself.


----------



## funfordcobra

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Screenshot 5.png.html
funfordcobra 152fps / 6384 score
SLI 980TI EVGA Ref [email protected] full waterblocks
[email protected]
Stock bios


----------



## Xoriam

Finally decided to try to get myself a 980ti, however I have to sell my 970s on ebay first, or my wife will kill me XD


----------



## ZXMustang

**EDIT** - I will run the test again, and post the proper F12 screen shot.


----------



## kizwan

Check example screenshot at first post.


----------



## ZXMustang

Finally was able to follow directions lol. Plus I was able to push it a tad farther and got a better score.

ZXMustang --- i7-4790K / 4.4GHz --- MSI GTX980Ti, 1506mhz / 4001MHz --- 108 --- 4519


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Finally decided to try to get myself a 980ti, however I have to sell my 970s on ebay first, or my wife will kill me XD


1 down 1 to go!

Probably going to get the EVGA SC+ what do you guys think?

(if i happen to make an extra 100€ in the meantim i'll be getting the classy instead)


----------



## ZXMustang

Heres my opinion. I got the 980ti reference card first from PNY. And people **** talked the reference model, and that it was a PNY version of the reference model. Well funny thing it turned out to be a BEAST. ASIC quality was 73.1 and it would OC and run just the SAME as my current MSI 980TI 6G. So I bent to the peer pressure and returned it for this new MSI "twin frozr" 980ti. Well low and behold the OCs are the exact same down to the MHZ of what it can handle over the reference 980ti, plus the temps are almost identical. The different heat sync and fan setup did nothing better or worse than the PNY reference model I had. The prices were the same and the ASIC quality of the new MSI card was less at 71.7. So basically I drove 3 hours round trip to Microcenter based off of internet hearsay and peer pressure, just to literally break even on performance and temps. Actually I lost money because it cost me around $20 in gas.

The moral of the story is dont listen to the interwebs about the reference models atleast. I have no experience with the EVGA one you are asking about, but if you get it Im sure you will be doing no wrong over any other model. I regret just a tad getting rid of the reference model though because it did exhaust all that heat to the rear of the card out the back of the case. And for me to match the temps it ran with my MSI card, I have to keep the case side off so it can exhaust the heat out the bottom/side of the card. Honestly if I had known all this before I made the swap, I wouldnt have. The only thing this MSI card has going for it over my PNY reference card is the 3 year warranty. So just get whatever matches your build, and the performance will be there. And for the $20 I spent in gas, I might go back and get another.


----------



## Xoriam

woot, looks like I'm gonna have enough for the classified

alllllrighttttt!


----------



## devilhead

devilhead [email protected] 980 Ti HOF : Core -->1560mhz, Mem --> 4375, FPS --> 122.7, Score --> 5135
now just need waterblock (maybe one more 980ti HOF, because in norway, HOF is cheaper than reference 980ti)


----------



## cbarros82

cbarros82

[email protected] ghz

MSI gaming r9 390 : core 1200 mhz / 1650 mhz

75.8

3170 score


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- i7-5820K / 5.2GHz --- Titan X SLI , 1624 / 8360, --- 186.9--- 7821


----------



## ZXMustang

Can we get this list updated?


----------



## davidbot

davidbot --- Intel Core i7-4790S @ 3.2GHz ---- NVIDIA GTX780 ; 6008/6111 ---- 22.4 ---- 936


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- i7-5820K / 5.2GHz --- Titan X SLI , 1624 / 8360, --- 186.9--- 7821


Are you on ln2??


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidbot*
> 
> davidbot --- Intel Core i7-4790S @ 3.2GHz ---- NVIDIA GTX780 ; 6008/6111 ---- 22.4 ---- 936











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- i7-5820K / 5.2GHz --- Titan X SLI , 1624 / 8360, --- 186.9--- 7821











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> cbarros82
> 
> [email protected] ghz
> 
> MSI gaming r9 390 : core 1200 mhz / 1650 mhz
> 
> 75.8
> 
> 3170 score











New 3rd place on 2gpu and overall!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead [email protected] 980 Ti HOF : Core -->1560mhz, Mem --> 4375, FPS --> 122.7, Score --> 5135
> now just need waterblock (maybe one more 980ti HOF, because in norway, HOF is cheaper than reference 980ti)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Finally was able to follow directions lol. Plus I was able to push it a tad farther and got a better score.
> 
> ZXMustang --- i7-4790K / 4.4GHz --- MSI GTX980Ti, 1506mhz / 4001MHz --- 108 --- 4519











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Screenshot 5.png.html
> funfordcobra 152fps / 6384 score
> SLI 980TI EVGA Ref [email protected] full waterblocks
> [email protected]
> Stock bios


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> SteezyTN --- 4770K / 4.5Ghz --- Titan X SLI 1500/4001 --- AVG FPS: 148.4 --- SCORE: 6208











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Devnant --- i7 5960x @ 4.7 GHZ --- MSI 980 TI (x2), 1519/8110 --- 124.2 --- 5198


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 3rd place on 2gpu and overall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


What? Care to explain why was my score rejected? Or are 1440p scores not being accepted anymore?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Devnant --- i7 5960x @ 4.7 GHZ --- MSI 980 TI (x2), 1519/8110 --- 124.2 --- 5198


Once again I ask EVERYONE to please post the resolution of your submission if it is not 1080.


----------



## FatGravity

FatGravity: i7-4790K, 4.8GHz - - 980 TI x 1, 1677 / 3646 - - 101.9 - - 4265


----------



## Ceslen

Ceslen --- i5-4690k, 4.7ghz --- gtx970 sli 1502/7712 --- 132.1 --- 5528


On a seperate note, valley read my speed at 1642mhz.. seems strange. gpuz only shows it ever boosting to 1502.
Maybe I'm misunderstanding what that reading is supposed to be... >.>


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatGravity*
> 
> FatGravity: i7-4790K, 4.8GHz - - 980 TI x 1, 1677 / 3646 - - 101.9 - - 4265


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceslen*
> 
> Ceslen --- i5-4690k, 4.7ghz --- gtx970 sli 1502/7712 --- 132.1 --- 5528
> 
> 
> On a seperate note, valley read my speed at 1642mhz.. seems strange. gpuz only shows it ever boosting to 1502.
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding what that reading is supposed to be... >.>


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

use the extreme hd preset
yeah valley tends to read the core speed as max boost state in bios, not what the card is actually set to, unles you mod the bios.


----------



## Ceslen

Ceslen --- i5-4690k, 4.7ghz --- gtx970 sli 1525.9/7712 --- 116 --- 4853


Ah ty for the clarification on bios max boost state and extreme preset, somehow missed that.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Are you on ln2??


No I wish lol just chilled liquid -30c , at least its sustainable temps due to the chillbox. Eg I can game very close to these clocks.


----------



## Orthello

Orthello--- 5820k, 5.2ghz --- Titan X SLI 1620/8350 --- 1080p --- 192.2 --- 8042

Edit : squeezed the last ounce from the cpu/ram


----------



## Recipe7

Dayum


----------



## deadwidesmile

So just getting the card colder let's you get that much higher?


----------



## Kimir

Eh yeah, that's the point xD


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> So just getting the card colder let's you get that much higher?


Yes. Big Maxwell is very temp limited I have found. A 3c drop is about 10 MHz in some of the heavy 3d benches for the GPU. at 1080p its more about the CPU really tho.

CPU scales with temp and voltage but you have to keep the temps in check. Ht is off as makes no difference in this bench and saves some temp. CPU at 1.47v for 5.2.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm just struggling to get past 1500 in Valley with temps never exceeding 42c on my 960mm of radiator space in SLI Titan-X's. I should invest in a chiller...


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm just struggling to get past 1500 in Valley with temps never exceeding 42c on my 960mm of radiator space in SLI Titan-X's. I should invest in a chiller...


Well you could get to 1600mhz txs with a chiller as temp drop could be near 50 c and you CPU would benefit too . here is my chiller in action.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I wonder if my wife will go for it...









I'm going to start prepping to build one I think.


----------



## Recipe7

My wife WANTS me to do it... this California heat is messing with her head.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Well you could get to 1600mhz txs with a chiller as temp drop could be near 50 c and you CPU would benefit too . here is my chiller in action.


Lol did you mod an instrument case and turn it into a PC case? XD


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm wondering how I'm getting such good temps with just x2 240 rads when people are sometimes running "900+" and getting higher temps than me.

240x2 rads with 1500rpm fans with 22c ambient gets me 24-25c idle and 40c at load.


----------



## wholeeo

Think you forgotten to drop me down a notch on the dual gpu spreadsheet Xoriam. Haven't benched Valley with my new set up but don't think I'll be able to compete with them Titan X clocks on chilled.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'm wondering how I'm getting such good temps with just x2 240 rads when people are sometimes running "900+" and getting higher temps than me.
> 
> 240x2 rads with 1500rpm fans with 22c ambient gets me 24-25c idle and 40c at load.


thats because 22c ambient is 71F. That's super low. Most people have 27c+


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think you forgotten to drop me down a notch on the dual gpu spreadsheet Xoriam. Haven't benched Valley with my new set up but don't think I'll be able to compete with them Titan X clocks on chilled.


Thanks for pointing that out, fixed!


----------



## Trollmendous

Trollmendous --- *[email protected] 4300Ghz* ---- *Titan X ; 1213/ 1855* ---- *AVG. FPS 38.6* ---- *Score 1614*

OCBENCH.jpg 785k .jpg file


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Lol did you mod an instrument case and turn it into a PC case? XD


haha i wish , most likely would have been easier. Its a custom job in MDF. The goal was to lay the motherboard flat and have room for radiator / piping / cabling etc .. I guess my architectural design aesthetic could have been better lol. PSUs / Hdds are below.

See post 120 - Casing before chillbox is inserted.
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=6

Here are the clearances , its quite tight in there even though the casing looks huge.


----------



## pogiman

Need some help here...



5820k at 4.5 GHz, mem at 2666 15-15-15-31, 2x GTX 970 1552 core, 3980 mem, win 10 Pro.

I cannot get this score to match others with a similar spec system. They are hitting 5k+ and im way under. Any ideas? I am use 355.60 drivers. Wondering if this is my problem?

the PCIe is running 16x, MSI Gaming 7 mobo


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Did you apply the tweaks in the first post? Windows Power Plan to Performance?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pogiman*
> 
> Need some help here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k at 4.5 GHz, mem at 2666 15-15-15-31, 2x GTX 970 1552 core, 3980 mem, win 10 Pro.
> 
> I cannot get this score to match others with a similar spec system. They are hitting 5k+ and im way under. Any ideas? I am use 355.60 drivers. Wondering if this is my problem?
> 
> the PCIe is running 16x, MSI Gaming 7 mobo


Hmmm , so looks like you 10% off rough figures. Assuming you've done the tweaks in the first post - It is likely mostly drivers i would think , i have a feeling the revision two or three back was better than 355.30 or 355.60 but can't find the link now that showed that. I'm struggling to beat my 1440p + benches with a lot more cpu now .. i think that's drivers mainly.

Other things , bring uncore up to 45x or close if you can and reduce ram timings. Mine at 2666 were 13-13-13-35 (didn't reduce the last one). HT on in this bench won't help if its holding you back 100mhz so disable HT if it gives you more core mhz.


----------



## pogiman

hmm ok thanks I try it. I didnt apply tweaks yet, just thought it was a preset standard. I will look into the HT, I have it enabled.


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x AMD R9 290 (2560 shader), 1100 / 1450 --- 122.8 --- 5136
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x AMD R9 290 (2560 shader), 1100 / 1450 --- 84.7 --- 3542
> 
> 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updating mine. Flashed both cards to r9 390 bios + One card unlocked, 500Mhz + memory. 390x @ 1100mhz , 390 @ 1140mhz
> 
> 1080p - Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 1x R9 290x, 1x R9 290, 1100 + 1140 / 1500Mhz --- 125.8 --- 5264
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p - Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 1x R9 290x, 1x R9 290, 1100 + 1140 / 1500Mhz --- 89.0 --- 3725
Click to expand...





1080p - Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x r9 290, 1175Mhz / 1500Mhz --- 129.2 --- 5404



1440p - Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x r9 290, 1175Mhz / 1500Mhz --- 90.0 --- 3766


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.875GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz /8790Mhz -- 128.5FPS -- 5378:*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.875GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz /8790Mhz -- 128.5FPS -- 5378:*


you likin the 1680v2?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yup, very good alternative to the 5960x. Seems like a good clocker too, happy about that.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.875GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz /8790Mhz -- 128.5FPS -- 5378:*


Simply amazing gpu and cpu you have there!
Congratz my friend








Can't wait to see your soon to come winter results


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.875GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz /8790Mhz -- 128.5FPS -- 5378:*












DAMNNNNN! thats impressive man.
How much do those 1680 V2s go for? was trying to find one but i can't find it anywhere atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 1080p - Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x r9 290, 1175Mhz / 1500Mhz --- 129.2 --- 5404
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p - Unknownm --- i5 4690K / 4.5Ghz - 4Ghz (uncore) --- 2x r9 290, 1175Mhz / 1500Mhz --- 90.0 --- 3766












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trollmendous*
> 
> Trollmendous --- *[email protected] 4300Ghz* ---- *Titan X ; 1213/ 1855* ---- *AVG. FPS 38.6* ---- *Score 1614*
> 
> OCBENCH.jpg 785k .jpg file


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello--- 5820k, 5.2ghz --- Titan X SLI 1620/8350 --- 1080p --- 192.2 --- 8042
> 
> Edit : squeezed the last ounce from the cpu/ram











Another insane score!
How much more does the chiller consume interms of power? (i'd like to do it but a bit worried about it's impact on my power bill)
And do you have a guide for installing it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceslen*
> 
> Ceslen --- i5-4690k, 4.7ghz --- gtx970 sli 1525.9/7712 --- 116 --- 4853
> 
> 
> Ah ty for the clarification on bios max boost state and extreme preset, somehow missed that.


----------



## Ceslen

Ceslen --- i5-4690k, 4.7ghz --- gtx970 sli 1540.9/7740 --- 123.1 --- 5152


Update. Squeezed the last ounce out of it to break the 5k mark. The ocd was eating at me.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Another insane score!
> How much more does the chiller consume interms of power? (i'd like to do it but a bit worried about it's impact on my power bill)
> And do you have a guide for installing it?


The chiller consumes the most power on pull down , like a jet aircraft taking off using large %s of its fuel capacity at that moment. Once liquid is down to temperature the compressor works less and power consumption drops. It also depends on how cold you wish to run it , eg -10 to -15 liquid range would be more economical and cycle less than -20 to -25c under full load conditions. If you run it thermostated in the off times it should consume less power than if not also as you avoid the large pull down.

As for absolute costs i can't really give you any sorry







, i've been running my rig since 2012 and cannot remember what power bills were like prior. I can tell you i notice a 1kw air heater been used for a month more than a heavy month of gaming on my power bill if you can relate to that.

One thing to consider too is all you overclocked devices will consume less power at colder temps hence there is some power saving offset there. I use less power with my TX overclocks considerably than others with ambient watercooling due to lower power leakage. Its not going to cover the A/C power cost but it helps the equation. I would say its ~ 250 watts less power consumed with 2 gpus and 1 cpu compared to ambient water cooled components under full load conditions.

As for instructions on how to build the chiller, click below and look up "Chiller build in pics" spoiler in the main thread , added about 20 +pics there yesterday









http://www.overclock.net/t/1533164/the-24-7-sub-zero-liquid-chillbox-club


----------



## FatGravity

FatGravity --- I7 4790K / 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 TI, 1607 / 3610 --- 106 --- 4435


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatGravity*
> 
> FatGravity --- I7 4790K / 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 TI, 1607 / 3610 --- 106 --- 4435


14**/3610


----------



## deadwidesmile

Deadwidesmile --- [email protected] ---- Titan-X SLI ; 1493 / 7990 ---- AVG. FPS: 149.9 ---- Score: 6270


----------



## deadwidesmile

Deadwidesmile -- 5960x @ 4.4ghz -- Titan-X SLI; 1497 / 8002 -- AVG. FPS; 77.5 -- Score; 3244

*4K Resolution*


----------



## Menthol

Just installed a second 980ti KPE, all stock on air N bios, sure they'll do more when I get a little time


----------



## deadwidesmile

There goes my chubby.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> There goes my chubby.


Your score is pretty low, Try changing windows power plan to high performance. I was getting 150FPS with 780Ti's @ 1306Mhz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @4.5Ghz - GTX Titan X @ 1521 / 2028Mhz - FPS 120 - Score 5020


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Your score is pretty low, Try changing windows power plan to high performance. I was getting 150FPS with 780Ti's @ 1306Mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have it set to high performance. That's the highest I've been able to squeeze out of the Titan-X SLI setup. Full custom dual loop (x1 for GPU's with 960mm of radiator and x1 for CPU with 600mm of radiator). If I could squeeze more out some how, please, do tell, heh.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I have it set to high performance. That's the highest I've been able to squeeze out of the Titan-X SLI setup. Full custom dual loop (x1 for GPU's with 960mm of radiator and x1 for CPU with 600mm of radiator). If I could squeeze more out some how, please, do tell, heh.


Is the minimum processor state @ 100% ? And is your cpu overclocked?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yeah, I'm at 4.4 @ 1.3v. Processor state isn't locked in this run. It's set to adaptive

Deadwidesmile --- [email protected] ---- Titan-X SLI ; 1501 / 8001 ---- AVG. FPS: 151.8 ---- Score: 6352


----------



## FatGravity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> 14**/3610


I just popped in the digits from the display upper right, but the more threads I read I can see that's not accurate. I was set at 1515, and boosted the power a smidgen. I was waiting for it to crash, but it made it through.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Deadwidesmile -- 5960x @ 4.6ghz -- Titan-X SLI ; 1430 / 8080 -- AVG. FPS: 160.2 -- Score: 6701



Had my clock speeds actually quite low on this run. What an anomaly.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Deadwidesmile -- 5960x @ 4.6ghz -- Titan-X SLI ; 1530 / 8080 -- AVG. FPS: 160.2 -- Score: 6701


Nice one







, starting to get some gains with that big core you have there , you bested the 4790k yet ?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatGravity*
> 
> I just popped in the digits from the display upper right, but the more threads I read I can see that's not accurate. I was set at 1515, and boosted the power a smidgen. I was waiting for it to crash, but it made it through.


I thought she was a tad high to be real clocks







i mean thats chilled liquid clocks or uber golden sample under coldish h20 clocks.. i find this bench reports accurate clocks for me tho so it must be related to bios version etc.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , starting to get some gains with that big core you have there , you bested the 4790k yet ?


In Valley? Oh yeah, I destroyed it lol.

In OC? 'eh... if I was on a J batch I'd probably be at 4.9 or so. But, this lowly Malaysia L batch is a bit weak in the headroom.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @4.5Ghz - GTX Titan X @ 1521 / 2028Mhz - FPS 120 - Score 5020


lol - nice! TX is just amazing.. right?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Is it weird to be able to clock your gpu higher with a better processor at lower core clock?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Deadwidesmile -- 5960x @ 4.7ghz -- Titan-X SLI ; 1501 / 8104 -- AVG. FPS: 160.6 -- Score: 6718


----------



## Orthello

Orthello -- 5820k @ 5.3ghz -- Titan-X SLI ; 1629 / 8380 -- AVG. FPS: 192.8 -- Score: 8069 , incremental but 0.6 fps is 0.6 fps


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- 5820k @ 5.3ghz -- Titan-X SLI ; 1629 / 8380 -- AVG. FPS: 192.8 -- Score: 8069 , incremental but 0.6 fps is 0.6 fps


That box of yours is killing be, sir


----------



## cookiesowns

DELETE


----------



## cookiesowns

Cookiesowns -- 5960X @ 4.72Ghz -- GTX980Ti KPE; 1567.8 / 2164.5 -- AVG. FPS: 125.4 -- Score: 5248


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- 5820k @ 5.3ghz -- Titan-X SLI ; 1629 / 8380 -- AVG. FPS: 192.8 -- Score: 8069 , incremental but 0.6 fps is 0.6 fps


Quick question... Is it that the cooler your cards are, the more you can overclock them? I'm under water and I can't even get 1500+ on my two TX's at 1.274v


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> That box of yours is killing be, sir


lol .. for the temps it should







- like most i think i should be getting more performance lol !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quick question... Is it that the cooler your cards are, the more you can overclock them? I'm under water and I can't even get 1500+ on my two TX's at 1.274v


Yes , colder the cards are the higher they can be overclocked within board power limits / voltage limits - i would say this is regardless of asic to some degree, unfortunately TX is voltage capped so there's only so far i can go even though they run at -10c under full bench load.

If your load temperature on GPUs is say 35c , vs chilled at say -10c thats a 45c drop. I think 70-90mhz gain would be possible within that temperature drop. Air cooled my GPUs did 1440mhz at stock voltage in SLI. Chilled Water cooling they now will do 1633mhz in SLI with 1.274v for benching bit less for gaming. Air cooled i could not run them higher due to throttling etc even with 100% fan. I had them on ambient water for only a few days , i think they were stable early - mid 1500s with ambient water cooling.

When you talk about not getting to 1500mhz + ... If you are talking about the witcher 3 eg heavy type gaming gpu load (4k ultra ++) , then you can pull 40mhz of the clocks above for stability and that is normal. FS is one of the softest benches so possibly 50mhz from FS stable to TW3 stable etc. So if you 1500 is stable in TW3 then you should be benching 1540 ish i would think in some benches ?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> lol .. for the temps it should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - like most i think i should be getting more performance lol !!
> Yes , colder the cards are the higher they can be overclocked within board power limits / voltage limits - i would say this is regardless of asic to some degree, unfortunately TX is voltage capped so there's only so far i can go even though they run at -10c under full bench load.
> 
> If you load temperature on GPUs is say 35c , vs chilled at say -10c thats a 45c drop. I think 70-90mhz gain would be possible within that temperature drop. Air cooled my GPUs did 1440mhz at stock voltage in SLI. Chilled Water cooling they now will do 1633mhz in SLI with 1.274v for benching bit less for gaming. Air cooled i could not run them higher due to throttling etc even with 100% fan. I had them on ambient water for only a few days , i think they were stable early - mid 1500s with ambient water cooling.
> 
> When you talk about not getting to 1500mhz + ... If you are talking about the witcher 3 eg heavy type gaming gpu load (4k ultra ++) , then you can pull 40mhz of the clocks above for stability and that is normal. FS is one of the softest benches so possibly 50mhz from FS stable to TW3 stable etc. So if you 1500 is stable in TW3 then you should be benching 1540 ish i would think in some benches ?


I normally use titanfall to test my overclocks because it seems that TF is the only game that will crash my overclocks. At 1.274, I can only reach 1493mhz. Anything high and I crash. I do believe that I can get 1506+ in FS and Valley though, but I'll have to double check. I'm upgrading my case at the moment so I'll see in a few weeks


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I normally use titanfall to test my overclocks because it seems that TF is the only game that will crash my overclocks. At 1.274, I can only reach 1493mhz. Anything high and I crash. I do believe that I can get 1506+ in FS and Valley though, but I'll have to double check. I'm upgrading my case at the moment so I'll see in a few weeks


To me that is a very small amount of mhz to gain for bench stable vs game stable .. i'd check that out further once your case is done. What bios are you running ? Whats your max GPU temps ?

FS especially should go a bit further.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I don't get much higher than have stable on my current setup. But, in FS I can push to nearly 1538 on my ambient air. If I funnel the window AC air into my case I have passed a FS run at 1550.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Cookiesowns -- 5960X @ 4.72Ghz -- GTX980Ti KPE; 1567.8 / 2164.5 -- AVG. FPS: 125.4 -- Score: 5248











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- 5820k @ 5.3ghz -- Titan-X SLI ; 1629 / 8380 -- AVG. FPS: 192.8 -- Score: 8069 , incremental but 0.6 fps is 0.6 fps











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Deadwidesmile -- 5960x @ 4.7ghz -- Titan-X SLI ; 1501 / 8104 -- AVG. FPS: 160.6 -- Score: 6718











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @4.5Ghz - GTX Titan X @ 1521 / 2028Mhz - FPS 120 - Score 5020











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Deadwidesmile -- 5960x @ 4.4ghz -- Titan-X SLI; 1497 / 8002 -- AVG. FPS; 77.5 -- Score; 3244
> 
> *4K Resolution*


Info Does not match the Picture.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatGravity*
> 
> FatGravity --- I7 4790K / 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 TI, 1607 / 3610 --- 106 --- 4435











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceslen*
> 
> Ceslen --- i5-4690k, 4.7ghz --- gtx970 sli 1540.9/7740 --- 123.1 --- 5152
> 
> 
> Update. Squeezed the last ounce out of it to break the 5k mark. The ocd was eating at me.


----------



## Weav3r

Weav3r --- i7 6700K @ 4.0 Ghz ---- GTX 980 Ti SLI ; 1643 / 7810 ---- 167.4 ---- 7005


----------



## pogiman

Here is mine.

Pogiman --- 5820K @ 4.5 GHz --- GTX 970 SLI 1557/3980 --- 132.5 --- Score - 5542


----------



## TONSCHUH

Swapped my 2x 780-Ti's for 2x 980-Ti's but they're still on Air @Stock-Clocks (as show in GPU-Tweak v1.0.2.4).

I will submit maxed-out Numbers as I get them under water again.

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1431 / 7246 --- 130.6 --- 5464


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.95GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz /8800Mhz -- 129.1 -- 5400:
*


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.95GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz /8800Mhz -- 129.1 -- 5400:
> *


Awesome score!!!
Congratz on #1 spot








I love to see the minimum temp of 0C youre going to own us all in a few months once Edmondton weather gets below -20C


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Awesome score!!!
> Congratz on #1 spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to see the minimum temp of 0C youre going to own us all in a few months once Edmondton weather gets below -20C


Thanks a lot marc.









Not sure why minimum is 0'C, but 11'C is the lowest I've seen all night.









Can't wait till the -20'C weather like you mentioned, going to be fun!


----------



## cookiesowns

Great score man! I wish I had those ambient temps right now!

You make me tempted to try and beat the top #5 spot for Dual GPU now... Should be a fun challenge with the two 980TI's.

Valley really benefits from high CPU clocks?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks cookiesowns.








Quote:


> Valley really benefits from high CPU clocks?


This is what I've found recently.


----------



## Xoriam

Kinda bummed out today... Realizing I probably won't be getting a Classy after all since my order is being delayed.....
Any suggestions on Card + watercooling setup in case? (in case is like a 90% chance i'll probably be getting that instead of the classy....)

Talking about 980 ti btw.


----------



## Orthello

I wouldn't say i've seen a lot of success yet with Classifieds or Kingpins 980tis on air / standard h20 yet. Part of the issue is maxwell 2 doesn't seem to get great gains from voltage due to been more temp limited and it seems there are still issues actually getting real voltage control in the first place with those cards. I just skim-read the classy/kingpin thread here and havn't read up at the kingpin site so i could be behind the times but so far it seems a bit underwhelming for water-cooling atleast.

Have you considered a second hand waterblocked TX ? less voltages nobs etc but TXs are still very strong in non ln2 benches.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- gtx titan x (1524/8050) -- 176.5 -- 7383

sli is being a btch with 355.60 and w10. Clocks fluctuating like crazy.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- gtx titan x (1524/8050) -- 176.5 -- 7383
> 
> sli is being a btch with 355.60 and w10. Clocks fluctuating like crazy.


Hmm ... JPM are you saying that running GPUz in the senser tab etc the clocks are fluctuating ? .. i never ran it in the background (i normally run nothing but the bench) as top right the app reports solid clocks ..

If so that's probably why its doing poorly for me also in Windows 10.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I wouldn't say i've seen a lot of success yet with Classifieds or Kingpins 980tis on air / standard h20 yet. Part of the issue is maxwell 2 doesn't seem to get great gains from voltage due to been more temp limited and it seems there are still issues actually getting real voltage control in the first place with those cards. I just skim-read the classy/kingpin thread here and havn't read up at the kingpin site so i could be behind the times but so far it seems a bit underwhelming for water-cooling atleast.
> 
> Have you considered a second hand waterblocked TX ? less voltages nobs etc but TXs are still very strong in non ln2 benches.


Yeah I really wish I could get my hands on a Titan X, however even the prices here on a used Titan X are extremely ridiculous.
Missing being able to buy things in dollars....

Pretty sure a watercooled 980 TI is gonna be my only option, unless i get extremely lucky in these next few days and get a few extra bucks more than expected.
So any suggestions towards that would be apreciated.
Do the current blocks that are out, full blocks perferably cover custom PCBs yet, or still only Reference?

Had my mind made up... now I'm 100% back in the confusion >-<
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- gtx titan x (1524/8050) -- 176.5 -- 7383
> 
> sli is being a btch with 355.60 and w10. Clocks fluctuating like crazy.


I've gotten pretty sick of SLI.

i'll be updating tomorrow.


----------



## Sdiddy68

Hi fellow Overclockers,

This is my first post, in my first forum. I wish to upload my Unigine Valley ExtremeHD score.

I have put my rig together on a fairly tight budget (under $800) with everything sourced second hand. So far I have gathered together an i7-975 with Apogee XL, G1 Guerrilla, 3 x GTX 580 (SLI) all with GPU-X Heatkiller blocks, 12Gb 2000Mhz Corsair Dominator, 2 x 320Gb WD (7200RPM), Enermax 1250-SLI PSU, 1 x Sr1-360 rad, 1 x Alphacool 280 rad, 2 x PMP-400 pumps, with XSPC 10/16 flex tubing (blue) and various compression fittings (whichever color/brand were on sale at the time.

It has grown and grown since I first started. I had a stroke of luck when I bought 2 x GTX 580's (with waterblocks) on the internet. I began 'chatting' online with the seller and, when he realised I was an enthusiast, he offered me his old G1, ram, i7, PSU, Apogee AND Lamptron touchscreen pump/fan controller for $250.00...delivered! There are some truly nice people to be found out there. It really is a great 'club' to be in.

Anyway, I am just feeling my way with this new gear as far as O/Cing goes. I have the CPU at 4.00Ghz (133 x 30) - stock voltage, with the 580's at 900/2200 @ 1.1v. I have had these 580's up to 975/2250 @ 1.15v in my last build (i7-860 @ 4.2Ghz) so I have a way to go. My temps so far are CPU - 33 degrees idle, 55-ish with OCCT, 580's 32 - 33 degrees idle 45 - 50 OCCT. I NEVER have temps over 60. If I go close, I clock things back down.

I have what I feel is a reasonable score in Unigine Valley - for a first attempt. I'll never scare the guys with the 4790K / Titans but, for what I have - and how much it cost - I'm feeling pretty pleased.

Thanks everyone. I know I went on and on a bit. It's just that I'm quite passionate about this 'hobby'. By the way, all this building was so I could play racing sims like Project Cars (awesome) and Assetto Corsa (less so.....in my opinion).

Here is my screenshot. Specs are as follows:

Sdiddy68 i7-975 @ 4 Ghz , 3 x GTX 580 (SLI) @ 925/1850/2195, Average Frames - 98.0 fps, score 4102. ExtremeHD.



Cheers.


----------



## Orthello

Orthello -- 5820K @ 5.2 --- GTX titan x SLI (1624/8360) -- 139.9 -- 5853 1440p , finally some luck in windows 10 !!


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdiddy68*
> 
> Hi fellow Overclockers,
> 
> This is my first post, in my first forum. I wish to upload my Unigine Valley ExtremeHD score.
> 
> I have put my rig together on a fairly tight budget (under $800) with everything sourced second hand. So far I have gathered together an i7-975 with Apogee XL, G1 Guerrilla, 3 x GTX 580 (SLI) all with GPU-X Heatkiller blocks, 12Gb 2000Mhz Corsair Dominator, 2 x 320Gb WD (7200RPM), Enermax 1250-SLI PSU, 1 x Sr1-360 rad, 1 x Alphacool 280 rad, 2 x PMP-400 pumps, with XSPC 10/16 flex tubing (blue) and various compression fittings (whichever color/brand were on sale at the time.
> 
> It has grown and grown since I first started. I had a stroke of luck when I bought 2 x GTX 580's (with waterblocks) on the internet. I began 'chatting' online with the seller and, when he realised I was an enthusiast, he offered me his old G1, ram, i7, PSU, Apogee AND Lamptron touchscreen pump/fan controller for $250.00...delivered! There are some truly nice people to be found out there. It really is a great 'club' to be in.
> 
> Anyway, I am just feeling my way with this new gear as far as O/Cing goes. I have the CPU at 4.00Ghz (133 x 30) - stock voltage, with the 580's at 900/2200 @ 1.1v. I have had these 580's up to 975/2250 @ 1.15v in my last build (i7-860 @ 4.2Ghz) so I have a way to go. My temps so far are CPU - 33 degrees idle, 55-ish with OCCT, 580's 32 - 33 degrees idle 45 - 50 OCCT. I NEVER have temps over 60. If I go close, I clock things back down.
> 
> I have what I feel is a reasonable score in Unigine Valley - for a first attempt. I'll never scare the guys with the 4790K / Titans but, for what I have - and how much it cost - I'm feeling pretty pleased.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I know I went on and on a bit. It's just that I'm quite passionate about this 'hobby'. By the way, all this building was so I could play racing sims like Project Cars (awesome) and Assetto Corsa (less so.....in my opinion).
> 
> Here is my screenshot. Specs are as follows:
> 
> Sdiddy68 i7-975 @ 4 Ghz , 3 x GTX 580 (SLI) @ 925/1850/2195, Average Frames - 98.0 fps, score 4102. ExtremeH


Hey sddidy, its always good to hear from passionate benchers/gamers - hope your having fun with it.

I'm not sure if you realise but at 1000mhz on your 580s nvidia puts the handbrakes on in the drivers and resets the core clock back to 1000 MHz (was that way in early 300 drivers anyhow). your pretty close to that so in a way its lucky nv are not limiting you in that sense - nothing worse than a driver clock block lol.

Had 580 sli myself fond memories apart from the driver blocks.


----------



## Sdiddy68

I was hoping to see myself in the 3 x GPU list with my score of 4102. Do I have to wait? Did I do something wrong in the submission. I wanted to screenshot it to show my son.

Sdiddy68.

Ps. I'm just posting and typing. Am I in someones post? Am I doing something wrong?. Am I being annoying?

Thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdiddy68*
> 
> I was hoping to see myself in the 3 x GPU list with my score of 4102. Do I have to wait? Did I do something wrong in the submission. I wanted to screenshot it to show my son.
> 
> Sdiddy68.
> 
> Ps. I'm just posting and typing. Am I in someones post? Am I doing something wrong?. Am I being annoying?
> 
> Thanks


You're doing everything fine. The person that is in charge of updating this thread does so about every week.

Xoriam said he will update tomorrow.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- 5820K @ 5.2 --- GTX titan x SLI (1624/8360) -- 139.9 -- 5853 1440p , finally some luck in windows 10 !!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdiddy68*
> 
> Hi fellow Overclockers,
> 
> This is my first post, in my first forum. I wish to upload my Unigine Valley ExtremeHD score.
> 
> I have put my rig together on a fairly tight budget (under $800) with everything sourced second hand. So far I have gathered together an i7-975 with Apogee XL, G1 Guerrilla, 3 x GTX 580 (SLI) all with GPU-X Heatkiller blocks, 12Gb 2000Mhz Corsair Dominator, 2 x 320Gb WD (7200RPM), Enermax 1250-SLI PSU, 1 x Sr1-360 rad, 1 x Alphacool 280 rad, 2 x PMP-400 pumps, with XSPC 10/16 flex tubing (blue) and various compression fittings (whichever color/brand were on sale at the time.
> 
> It has grown and grown since I first started. I had a stroke of luck when I bought 2 x GTX 580's (with waterblocks) on the internet. I began 'chatting' online with the seller and, when he realised I was an enthusiast, he offered me his old G1, ram, i7, PSU, Apogee AND Lamptron touchscreen pump/fan controller for $250.00...delivered! There are some truly nice people to be found out there. It really is a great 'club' to be in.
> 
> Anyway, I am just feeling my way with this new gear as far as O/Cing goes. I have the CPU at 4.00Ghz (133 x 30) - stock voltage, with the 580's at 900/2200 @ 1.1v. I have had these 580's up to 975/2250 @ 1.15v in my last build (i7-860 @ 4.2Ghz) so I have a way to go. My temps so far are CPU - 33 degrees idle, 55-ish with OCCT, 580's 32 - 33 degrees idle 45 - 50 OCCT. I NEVER have temps over 60. If I go close, I clock things back down.
> 
> I have what I feel is a reasonable score in Unigine Valley - for a first attempt. I'll never scare the guys with the 4790K / Titans but, for what I have - and how much it cost - I'm feeling pretty pleased.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I know I went on and on a bit. It's just that I'm quite passionate about this 'hobby'. By the way, all this building was so I could play racing sims like Project Cars (awesome) and Assetto Corsa (less so.....in my opinion).
> 
> Here is my screenshot. Specs are as follows:
> 
> Sdiddy68 i7-975 @ 4 Ghz , 3 x GTX 580 (SLI) @ 925/1850/2195, Average Frames - 98.0 fps, score 4102. ExtremeHD.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- gtx titan x (1524/8050) -- 176.5 -- 7383
> 
> sli is being a btch with 355.60 and w10. Clocks fluctuating like crazy.











Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.95GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz /8800Mhz -- 129.1 -- 5400:
> *











AWESOME as always!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Swapped my 2x 780-Ti's for 2x 980-Ti's but they're still on Air @Stock-Clocks (as show in GPU-Tweak v1.0.2.4).
> 
> I will submit maxed-out Numbers as I get them under water again.
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1431 / 7246 --- 130.6 --- 5464











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pogiman*
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> Pogiman --- 5820K @ 4.5 GHz --- GTX 970 SLI 1557/3980 --- 132.5 --- Score - 5542


Not sure what to think about this score... Something seems off. I haven't added it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weav3r*
> 
> Weav3r --- i7 6700K @ 4.0 Ghz ---- GTX 980 Ti SLI ; 1643 / 7810 ---- 167.4 ---- 7005


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You're doing everything fine. The person that is in charge of updating this thread does so about every week.
> 
> Xoriam said he will update tomorrow.


Yeah i posted that last night before going to bed, so it's tomorrow now!


----------



## deadwidesmile

Deadwidesmile -- *5960x* @4.7GHz -- TITAN-X SLI @1476MHz /8100Mhz -- 164.2 -- 6872:



Talk about a finicky benchmark. I can't dial in on exactly what scores higher at all. More core or memory or less.


----------



## pogiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Not sure what to think about this score... Something seems off. I haven't added it.


I think its pretty unfair that you are the final judge of things and not the evidence. Here is another shot. Just because my results are not in line with others doesnt mean I am a fake. I probably have a better spec system.

This is what happens when you do not have an official validation source. FYI, I am going to do 1572/4000 and will likely beat this score.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Deadwidesmile -- 5960x @4.7GHz -- TITAN-X SLI @1506MHz /8008Mhz -- 137.6 -- 5758

*1440p*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pogiman*
> 
> I think its pretty unfair that you are the final judge of things and not the evidence. Here is another shot. Just because my results are not in line with others doesnt mean I am a fake. I probably have a better spec system.
> 
> This is what happens when you do not have an official validation source. FYI, I am going to do 1572/4000 and will likely beat this score.


Seems legit to me...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pogiman*
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> Pogiman --- 5820K @ 4.5 GHz --- GTX 970 SLI 1557/3980 --- 132.5 --- Score - 5542


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Deadwidesmile -- 5960x @4.7GHz -- TITAN-X SLI @1506MHz /8008Mhz -- 137.6 -- 5758
> 
> *1440p*


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


X8 AA for 1440


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Deadwidesmile -- *5960x* @4.7GHz -- TITAN-X SLI @1476MHz /8100Mhz -- 164.2 -- 6872:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a finicky benchmark. I can't dial in on exactly what scores higher at all. More core or memory or less.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdiddy68*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellow Overclockers,
> 
> This is my first post, in my first forum. I wish to upload my Unigine Valley ExtremeHD score.
> 
> I have put my rig together on a fairly tight budget (under $800) with everything sourced second hand. So far I have gathered together an i7-975 with Apogee XL, G1 Guerrilla, 3 x GTX 580 (SLI) all with GPU-X Heatkiller blocks, 12Gb 2000Mhz Corsair Dominator, 2 x 320Gb WD (7200RPM), Enermax 1250-SLI PSU, 1 x Sr1-360 rad, 1 x Alphacool 280 rad, 2 x PMP-400 pumps, with XSPC 10/16 flex tubing (blue) and various compression fittings (whichever color/brand were on sale at the time.
> 
> It has grown and grown since I first started. I had a stroke of luck when I bought 2 x GTX 580's (with waterblocks) on the internet. I began 'chatting' online with the seller and, when he realised I was an enthusiast, he offered me his old G1, ram, i7, PSU, Apogee AND Lamptron touchscreen pump/fan controller for $250.00...delivered! There are some truly nice people to be found out there. It really is a great 'club' to be in.
> 
> Anyway, I am just feeling my way with this new gear as far as O/Cing goes. I have the CPU at 4.00Ghz (133 x 30) - stock voltage, with the 580's at 900/2200 @ 1.1v. I have had these 580's up to 975/2250 @ 1.15v in my last build (i7-860 @ 4.2Ghz) so I have a way to go. My temps so far are CPU - 33 degrees idle, 55-ish with OCCT, 580's 32 - 33 degrees idle 45 - 50 OCCT. I NEVER have temps over 60. If I go close, I clock things back down.
> 
> I have what I feel is a reasonable score in Unigine Valley - for a first attempt. I'll never scare the guys with the 4790K / Titans but, for what I have - and how much it cost - I'm feeling pretty pleased.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I know I went on and on a bit. It's just that I'm quite passionate about this 'hobby'. By the way, all this building was so I could play racing sims like Project Cars (awesome) and Assetto Corsa (less so.....in my opinion).
> 
> Here is my screenshot. Specs are as follows:
> 
> Sdiddy68 i7-975 @ 4 Ghz , 3 x GTX 580 (SLI) @ 925/1850/2195, Average Frames - 98.0 fps, score 4102. ExtremeHD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Great stuff man! The 980X/990X is still beast. 4.0 @ default voltage is pretty beast! My old chip needed 1.44V to hit 4.4Ghz. 1.35V @ 4.0 I believe.

EDIT: Hah.... missed the fact that it was a 975, not a 980X Either way, 975 @ 4Ghz stock volts isn't too bad at all.

If those 580's are reference editions, I have a custom vBIOS that unlocks voltage to 1.2V and disables the fan, so you get some extra power headroom, every little bit counts.

It's made on the EVGA vBIOS, so just let me know! Also, make sure to check droop. My old card could bench at 1Ghz, but because of droop if a large power spike occured ( quick transition in Heaven on scene 9? ) it could hang.


----------



## Sdiddy68

Thanks for the helpful comments, Cookiesown,

I am suffering some strange behavior when I go any further with my OC's. I have 4.4 Ghz (stable) at 1.35v on the CPU, but, when I try to get the cards over about 950/2200 Valley seems to 'jerk' every couple of seconds or so. FPS drops from 100+ to about 45, then straight back up again. I wonder if I am pushing my power consumption. As I recall the 580's can hit 350w each (x 3 = 1000+) whilst the 975 @ 4.4 might be another 200w. I have 2 x 18w pumps and about 10 Bitfenix fans (2 rads with push/pull. Perhaps I am stressing my 1250w (Enermax) PSU.

On a previous build I used one of those relays that use a molex to switch a relay, turning on a second supply. I had 2 x 850w for a total of 1600w. Only thing was I think the milliseconds between PSU's switching on meant I couldn't have GPU's on a seperate PSU, and the other one for CPU/pump/fans/SSD etc.

I was wondering about BIOS mods for these cards. I found a program called NBIT (or something similar) but was a little cautious about turning my card into another garden ornament. Please let me know all you can about this modded BIOS.

One more thing. Is it true that temperature is the main/only thing that kills components? I ask as with my loop keeping temps under control, can I just keep going up and up with voltage until the temps hit the roof? Or can things die just because I made them run 'too fast'?

It's great to finally be part of a forum and have my questions and comments discussed.

Thanks. Sdiddy68.


----------



## Orthello

Delete post ..


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- 5820K @ 5.2 --- GTX titan x SLI (1619/8360) -- 96.3 -- 4027 , 4K .. I need to get about 3c colder lol .. 0.1 FPS that's all I need


Nice! I'm running into an issue where +430 core/+580 memory is giving me the same results as +400 each. I'm almost going to give up on it heh.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Nice! I'm running into an issue where +430 core/+580 memory is giving me the same results as +400 each. I'm almost going to give up on it heh.


That 4k bench is a muck up, only 2x aa .. was getting excited then read the rules again lol

Could be gddr5 error correction if gpu ram is too fast or simply not enough CPU to push it further. The bench normally responds well to GPU ram speed so if that's making no difference I think its CPU limitation.

Thinks that's me for a while re benching as win10 has to get a bit of dx11 efficiency first, 1080p where the driver efficiency counts its quite poor (355.60 drivers).

My witcher 3 install needs some attention in the meantime ;-)


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> That 4k bench is a muck up, only 2x aa .. was getting excited then read the rules again lol
> 
> Could be gddr5 error correction if gpu ram is too fast or simply not enough CPU to push it further. The bench normally responds well to GPU ram speed so if that's making no difference I think its CPU limitation.
> 
> Thinks that's me for a while re benching as win10 has to get a bit of dx11 efficiency first, 1080p where the driver efficiency counts its quite poor (355.60 drivers).
> 
> My witcher 3 install needs some attention in the meantime ;-)


4.7 on the 5960x. Anything more and it's crazy voltage. Most people don't even run as high as I do daily already ha.

I'm unfamiliar with the gddr5 error correction?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 4.7 on the 5960x. Anything more and it's crazy voltage. Most people don't even run as high as I do daily already ha.
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with the gddr5 error correction?


As you OC, there are hardware/bios-based routines that attempt to ensure "error free" (these are binary errors) operation. Following a procedure call checksums are matched, if they do not, the call is re-run - holding up the stack execution until checksums match or this module fails.. and either it starts to artifact or crashes the driver (uncorrectable error).


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> As you OC, there are hardware/bios-based routines that attempt to ensure "error free" (these are binary errors) operation. Following a procedure call checksums are matched, if they do not, the call is re-run - holding up the stack execution until checksums match or this module fails.. and either it starts to artifact or crashes the driver (uncorrectable error).


Anyway to resolve the issue?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Anyway to resolve the issue?


Back off on the OC


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Back off on the OC


Those are fighting words. Dont ever tell me to back off a oc. lolz


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Those are fighting words. Dont ever tell me to back off a oc. lolz


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Back off on the OC


Truth in this but, I don't see how 1400mhz is getting me better results than 1500 (which I can game at). Dropping memory down the same way doesn't net me anything more or less. It's almost identical end numbers +/- 3-5fps


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Truth in this but, I don't see how 1400mhz is getting me better results than 1500 (which I can game at).


I think it has to do with what jpm was alluding to - the bits are getting held up by errors at the higher OC. 1400 lets the system run "clean", where 1500 runs, but the data is getting wadded up before it can flow down the pipe. Next stop: Driver crash.

My simplistic take, maybe all wadded up myself.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I think it has to do with what jpm was alluding to - the bits are getting held up by errors at the higher OC. 1400 lets the system run "clean", where 1500 runs, but the data is getting wadded up before it can flow down the pipe. Next stop: Driver crash.
> 
> My simplistic take, maybe all wadded up myself.


Kind of what I was leaning towards already.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Truth in this but, I don't see how 1400mhz is getting me better results than 1500 (which I can game at).
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has to do with what jpm was alluding to - the bits are getting held up by errors at the higher OC. 1400 lets the system run "clean", where 1500 runs, but the data is getting wadded up before it can flow down the pipe. Next stop: Driver crash.
> 
> My simplistic take, maybe all wadded up myself.
Click to expand...

I believe you're right. The highest OC doesn't necessarily get the highest bench result. It's the OC than can do the most work per clock that wins.


----------



## Orthello

I agree with what you guys are saying , as especially with GDDR5 error correction that could happen but i guess i am lucky in that if i clear a run at 1629/8380 clocks and it doesn't lock its always one of my highest results in this bench. Dropping 20 mhz on either core / mem reduces the score a little.

I seem to have performance right up to the edge of stability . Possibly its just how my gpus act to overclocking and it could be different sample to sample.

Something else , new 355.80 drivers have improved win10 dx11 efficiency in this bench, its still about 2-3% off Windows 7 now but much better than before.


----------



## deadwidesmile

That's actually why I'm holding off on the chiller box for now. I'm terrified it'll only net me another 100 or so points lol


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> That's actually why I'm holding off on the chiller box for now. I'm terrified it'll only net me another 100 or so points lol


Lol , well yeah who knows what +200-300mhz on the cpu +60-80 mhz on the gpus would do for your score more than 100 points i'm sure









As usual with extreme overclocking the point of diminishing returns kick in for sure, like water cooling its a long term investment with the chiller.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Kind of what I was leaning towards already.


lol - wait.. wut?








that's the thing with embedded error correction... and why quoting " stable clocks" is pretty meaningless absent some measure of the "productivity". at least IMO.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

And system synergy. The gpu has to smoothly interface with the cpu and memory/cache. That's why, even with a decent 4.6/4.2/2666 on the mobo side of things I'm still not satisfied that that part of my system isn't interfacing smoothly with the gpu side. It just seems to get wadded up, someplace. By themselves, those numbers seem decent enough. But even with 1500+ gpu clocks, I don't think I'm getting the overall performance that rig should deliver.

First world whining from the 5960x/TitanX SLI guy


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - wait.. wut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the thing with embedded error correction... and why quoting " stable clocks" is pretty meaningless absent some measure of the "productivity". at least IMO.


I mean to say, I've observed that when I go higher, I have a higher "peak" FPS but, something hasn't felt "smooth" or "healthy" during benchmarks. I can push all the way to +450 core/+595 memory and pass a benchmark but, it doesn't "feel" right and the results are very much the same (or better) as far less overclock.

My curiosity was if anyone else experiences this or not, thus the question. And being under the weather this week has really ruined my communication skills - lol


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Back off on the OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth in this but, I don't see how 1400mhz is getting me better results than 1500 (which I can game at). Dropping memory down the same way doesn't net me anything more or less. It's almost identical end numbers +/- 3-5fps
Click to expand...

It's the 1500 that doesn't give better results than 1400 when memory error corrections occurred. The error corrections that allowed you to play games at 1500. Depending on the error, the impact in games may not noticeable & may not causing any crash. The difference with bench is that with only 2 to 3 FPS increase can net you a couple hundreds in point & that is noticeable.


----------



## devilhead

devilhead --- [email protected] --- Titan X (1573/2092) -- 125.7FPS --5259 windows 10


----------



## blzn57

blzn57 --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Classified( x2) SLI (1500/2014) -- 146.2FPS --6119 windows 7


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead --- [email protected] --- Titan X (1573/2092) -- 125.7FPS --5259 windows 10











New 3rd place single card!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blzn57*
> 
> blzn57 --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Classified( x2) SLI (1500/2014) -- 146.2FPS --6119 windows 7


----------



## ImJJames

It amazes me a bench-marking software that hasn't had one update since 2013 is still being widely used here.


----------



## kizwan

What's wrong with that?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> It amazes me a bench-marking software that hasn't had one update since 2013 is still being widely being used.


3dmark (Firestrike) came out Feb 2013 and it's still widely used, what's your point?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> It amazes me a bench-marking software that hasn't had one update since 2013 is still being widely used here.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

KeepWalkinG --- i7 [email protected] --- r9 290 (1191/1651) -- 74.6FPS --3123 windows 10


----------



## rofaielm

Any idea why performance is so bad? Graphics card is top notch, CPU is alright as well. Seen users with GTX 670 have 2x my FPS against my GTX 970. Is processor all that?


----------



## melodystyle2003

For stock gtx970 clocks its ok. Expect to gain ~+10-25% with overclock.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> KeepWalkinG --- i7 [email protected] --- r9 290 (1191/1651) -- 74.6FPS --3123 windows 10


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz--- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 (1260/1650) -- 77.4FPS --3237 windows 10


----------



## Chobbit

Thought I'd give a contribution

Chobbit --- i7 [email protected] --- 2 x GTX980 (1528/8000) -- 94.2FPS -- 3941 Windows 8.1 1440p resolution


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Thought I'd give a contribution
> 
> fyzzz--- i5 [email protected] --- 2 x GTX980 (1528/8000) -- 94.2FPS --3941 Windows 8.1 1440p resolution


Errm forgot to change name?


----------



## WebTourist

WebTourist -- [email protected] -- GTX980Ti ref. under water @1550/8500 -- 120.4 FPS -- 5037


----------



## deadwidesmile

Deadwidesmile -- [email protected] -- Titan-X SLI @ 1500/8100 -- 167.9 FPS -- 7024


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Errm forgot to change name?


Your right indeed it was late and I was tired so I just stole the template above me and forgot to change the name and processor lol, updated now thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*


Nice small water-cooled setup you've got there looks very neat and tidy, what case is that?


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Nice small water-cooled setup you've got there looks very neat and tidy, what case is that?


Thanks









Arc Mini R2

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-053-FD

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/7500#post_24371139


----------



## cookiesowns

Cookiesowns -- [email protected] -- 980Ti SLI @ 1559/8190 -- 184.3 -- 7711


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Cookiesowns -- [email protected] -- 980Ti SLI @ 1559/8190 -- 184.3 -- 7711











new 3rd dual GPU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Deadwidesmile -- [email protected] -- Titan-X SLI @ 1500/8100 -- 167.9 FPS -- 7024











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> WebTourist -- [email protected] -- GTX980Ti ref. under water @1550/8500 -- 120.4 FPS -- 5037











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Thought I'd give a contribution
> 
> Chobbit --- i7 [email protected] --- 2 x GTX980 (1528/8000) -- 94.2FPS -- 3941 Windows 8.1 1440p resolution











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz--- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 (1260/1650) -- 77.4FPS --3237 windows 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER


----------



## devilhead

Update my 980ti:
devilhead--- [email protected] --- 980ti HOF (1560/2240) -- 126.2FPS --5280 Score


----------



## Kimir

1080P
Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1590/2100 --- 92.5 --- 3871


----------



## ratchet4234

AMD r9 290 @ 1100/1500
AMD 6300FX @ 4.5ghz OC


----------



## ratchet4234

The OC was on all 6 cores but for some reason Valley said it was x3 probably due to the OC being done in AMD controll centre for a quick overclock in HW monitor all cores reach 4.5 GHZ.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratchet4234*
> 
> 
> AMD r9 290 @ 1100/1500
> AMD 6300FX @ 4.5ghz OC


if that's an entry.. see page 1 of the thread for instructions on a valid sub.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratchet4234*
> 
> 
> AMD r9 290 @ 1100/1500
> AMD 6300FX @ 4.5ghz OC


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1080P
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1590/2100 --- 92.5 --- 3871











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Update my 980ti:
> devilhead--- [email protected] --- 980ti HOF (1560/2240) -- 126.2FPS --5280 Score


----------



## Xoriam

I'll be making my 980Ti Air submission this week.
Water setup probably won't be finished for a few more weeks.


----------



## ratchet4234

ratchet4234 --- AMD FX 6300 / 4.5 ghz --- AMD R9 290 Sapphire Tri-x, Core 1100 / / Memory 1500 --- AVG. FPS 58.1 --- Score - 2433


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratchet4234*
> 
> The OC was on all 6 cores but for some reason Valley said it was x3 probably due to the OC being done in AMD controll centre for a quick overclock in HW monitor all cores reach 4.5 GHZ.


valley reads fx module as a core. It has always been that way. My fx8300 shows as a x4. My old 6300s both showed x3 just like yours.


----------



## brazilianloser

Deleted


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> New build. Moved away from my two 290 to a single 980 ti... so yeah
> 
> Update:
> brazilianloser --- 5820k @ 4.5ghz --- 980Ti SC (1643/3805) --- 109.8 FPS --- 4592 Score


Valley lies about frequencies, check with gpu-z.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Valley lies about frequencies, check with gpu-z.


Yeah will do that today... It's just the superclocked from evga with extra pc from my part adding +150 on core and +300 on mem.


----------



## Xoriam

Got my new card! Pretty decent, boosted straight to 1316 out of the box 75.8% ASIC 1.18 stock voltage.
gets pretty warm though typically of EVGA ACX coolers... I'm not sure if I'm going to OC it before I get the loop finished.

Xoriam --- i5 3570k @ 4,6ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 TI SC+ Stock 1316/3505 --- 98.8 --- 4135


----------



## Xoriam

Ah man this card is looking pretty decent, I really need to get the water loop done asap.
I was just messing around with it, without even increasing anything i was able to get 1500core and 2104 memory.


----------



## Xoriam

Update on my card
Xoriam --- i5 3570k @ 4,6ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 TI SC+ AIR 1520/2101 --- 113.1 --- 4733









This is as far as I can go on AIR i believe, core dropped beyond 60c, along with my fps...


----------



## brazilianloser

Updating scores using new rig.

brazilianloser --- i7 5820k @4.5ghz --- EVGA 980Ti SC (1428/2052) --- 113.8 --- 4760


----------



## SteezyTN

Something must be going on with the new drivers. I had both my Titan X's at 1506mhz and my 4770k at 4.5. I was only getting 116FPS.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Something must be going on with the new drivers. I had both my Titan X's at 1506mhz and my 4770k at 4.5. I was only getting 116FPS.


I dropped a lot of points going to windows 10 seems the drivers at least with this bench are well off my windows 7 figures , lost 20fps in the max fps and a smaller amount single card.

What os are you running ?


----------



## TONSCHUH

From my experience, Win10 Build 10525 + GeForce v355.60 are better than Build 10532 + GeForce v355.80 / 355.82.

There got also a change in Video Memory Management introduced from Build 10525 onwards, which causes the infamous "Video_Memory_Management_Internal"-BSOD, when exiting certain games, like Diablo-3, CS:GO etc.pp.

Here are some Firestrike-Scores to give you an idea: Click


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Something must be going on with the new drivers. I had both my Titan X's at 1506mhz and my 4770k at 4.5. I was only getting 116FPS.


Might sound daft and you probably already have but have you turned sli back on in the control panel which turns off every time you install/update your drivers







Ive done that before and worried one of my GPUs had gone lol


----------



## Vellinious

Throwing my hand in with the lot.

Vellinious: i7 5820k @ 4.7 - - - 2 x EVGA GTX 970 FTW water cooled @ 1592 / 1993 - - - 128.3 - - - 5368


----------



## Lays

Does turning off HT help score at all?

On Heaven I see a lot of people saying it helps to turn hyperthreading off, but never seen anything about it on valley.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Does turning off HT help score at all?
> 
> On Heaven I see a lot of people saying it helps to turn hyperthreading off, but never seen anything about it on valley.


I don't know why it'd make a difference. From my understanding, Valley only utilizes one thread....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I don't know why it'd make a difference. From my understanding, Valley only utilizes one thread....


Valley uses 4 cores. disabling HT might be able to allow you to overclock the cpu higher thus giving you better scores


----------



## Vellinious

I'm curious how much the windows tweaks help....


----------



## Kimir

1080P update
Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1600/2150 --- 95.1 --- 3980


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Updating scores using new rig.
> 
> brazilianloser --- i7 5820k @4.5ghz --- EVGA 980Ti SC (1428/2052) --- 113.8 --- 4760











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Throwing my hand in with the lot.
> 
> Vellinious: i7 5820k @ 4.7 - - - 2 x EVGA GTX 970 FTW water cooled @ 1592 / 1993 - - - 128.3 - - - 5368











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1080P update
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1600/2150 --- 95.1 --- 3980


----------



## Templar848

Templar848 --- 5820k/4.5 ghz --- GTX 980 SLI 1541 core / 3955 memory --- 146.1 --- 6111


----------



## NiteNinja

Would the AMD R9 295x2 be considered a crossfire or a single card? Since its a single card with 2 GPU's on it. I think I know the answer to this (crossfire) but just want to be sure.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> Would the AMD R9 295x2 be considered a crossfire or a single card? Since its a single card with 2 GPU's on it. I think I know the answer to this (crossfire) but just want to be sure.


Good question. I would guess crossfire, but.....it IS only one physical card. /ponders


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

295X2 is crossfireX.

So, counts as two cards here in the Valley thread.


----------



## Vellinious

I have a new high.

Vellinious: i7 5820k @ 4.7 - - - 2 x EVGA GTX 970 FTW water cooled @ 1593 / 1998 - - - 132.8 - - - 5555


----------



## Jpmboy

Probably not a ligit entry... although the cpu and gpu are new (not the same KP as an earlier entry I did). Will move this over to the 5960X rig after playing around on air cooled 6600K/ASUS M8E.







(snappy little 4-core







)

jpmboy -- 6600K 4.8/[email protected] -- GTX980Ti KP 1585/8400 --- 122.8 --- 5139


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Probably not a ligit entry... although the cpu and gpu are new (not the same KP as an earlier entry I did). Will move this over to the 5960X rig after playing around on air cooled 6600K/ASUS M8E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (snappy little 4-core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> jpmboy -- 6600K 4.8/[email protected] -- GTX980Ti KP 1585/8400 --- 122.8 --- 5139


Why do you say it's probably not a legit entry?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Why do you say it's probably not a legit entry?


cause it is only a different cpu from one of my other subs? It's Xoriam's call.


----------



## Lays

Is this a good enough screenshot? Or does it need to be the fullscreen image? (I have that too, I just want to double check)

Also does my score look normal? It seems to be right where I should be, but I just want to double check.

Lays -- 4770k 4.8/4.5 -- GTX980 Classified 1609/2223 -- 93.2 -- 3901 "ExtremeHD preset"

Stock volts on GPU, roughly 1.7v on mems adding gpu core voltage just makes me crash and IDK why, even with load temps ranging from 23-27c.

I got one run to run @ 1620 mhz on windows 8.1, but it heated up outside a tiny bit and I couldn't reproduce it. But then a friend told me windows 7 would probably give higher score, so I switched to that and re-did it. Got a bit more FPS with 1609 instead of 1620. I want to try 1620 again but it seems if GPU goes past 26c it will crash.

I am using an air duct sealed to a window fan & sealed to my radiator to bring sub 10c air inside to the radiator :]


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@Lays

Just compare your score with @Kimir 's score.

Your 93.2 looks to be right. Good score too.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @Lays
> 
> Just compare your score with @Kimir 's score.
> 
> Your 93.2 looks to be right. Good score too.


Does 5960x @ 4.7 outperform a 4770k @ 4.8 in valley? I am unsure if it's more single thread reliant or what.

If so that explains why he is slightly higher, if not then shouldn't I be higher than him? Since I have 9 mhz more on GPU and 292 mhz more effective on memory


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Does 5960x @ 4.7 outperform a 4770k @ 4.8|4.5 in valley? I am unsure if it's more single thread reliant or what.
> 
> If so that explains why he is slightly higher, if not then shouldn't I be higher than him? Since I have 9 mhz more on GPU and 292 mhz more effective on my GPU.


No, the two cpus shouldn't matter. But ram configs on both set ups will play a role. Also vram type plays a role in Valley too, Kimir's card use Samsung, yours, Hynix.

Samsung runs tighter timings than Hynix, more efficiently at the same clock.

93.2 is in line with what you should get with your 980.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No, the two cpus shouldn't matter. But ram configs on both set ups will play a role. Also vram type plays a role in Valley too, Kimir's card use Samsung, yours, Hynix.
> 
> Samsung runs tighter timings than Hynix, more efficiently at the same clock.
> 
> 93.2 is in line with what you should get with your 980.


No I have Samsung, look @ the GPU-Z window. I assume hes running like the 2666 c13 predator kit, or 3000 C15 G.Skill kit of DDR4 (those seem to be most popular with OCN / hwbot people), I'm running 2400 C9 trident X's, not sure how well that compares. I may do another run later at 2800 CL9 on the ram and see if it helps score at all.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ahh yes the Samsung chips.

The 2400 C9 trident X you have is top notch. Just have to keep tweaking to get a better score.

Also bios on the cards help, some are better than others.

gl.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ahh yes the Samsung chips.
> 
> The 2400 C9 trident X you have is top notch. Just have to keep tweaking to get a better score.
> 
> Also bios on the cards help, some are better than others.
> 
> gl.


I'd love to run the kingpin XOC bios, but can't get it to work at all. Doesn't work properly when I tried it like 5+ times on my card, I think it's because I have the 3988 SKU and the BIOS was made for 2988 cards.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah I'm running 2666c13 predator at 3200 c15-16-16


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah I'm running 2666c13 predator at 3200 c15-16-16


Did you notice any difference in valley score with the RAM OC?

Maybe I should go and do a run with 2800 9-12-12-17 1t with fully tight second and third timing and see if it helps.

Tomorrow if it's 5c outside again I can run 1620 | 2250 I think, I really wish my GPU would play nicely with voltage, but if I go past 1.25v DMM it just crashes. Even when load is like 23c.
I wish I could Ln2 or DICE it to see if it's just temperature that's the problem, but I don't have the money for that.


----------



## Kimir

Can't say, I never ran unigine bench with another frequency than 3200. From what I see on the bot, it seems to like 4 cores more than 8 tho.


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz--- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 (1210/1625) -- 79.8 FPS --3340 windows 10

Lower clocks, but better bios.


----------



## lilchronic

valley only uses 4 cores. A higher cpu clock will also give better scores. In sli valley really loves cpu clocks and now that single cards are getting so fast cpu clocks will start affecting score more and more.


----------



## st0necold

st0necold -- [email protected] (4.4ghz) stock -- GTX980Ti SLI 1100/1100 --- 130.5 --- 5461


----------



## Vellinious

My Valley scores didn't really change much with the memory running in base 2133, at 2666, or at 3000. In fact, the only difference was that with the memory in running at 3000 (XMP profile for this changes the bclk to 125), Valley scores seemed to drop a bit. I was getting much better scores when I kept the bclk at 100, with no variation. The bclk clock didn't seem to affect Firestrike.

This with a 5820k and DDR4 memory...


----------



## Himo5

It's a different scale of processing, of course, but this test of Valley and Firestrike based on 4 runs of each overclock shows the two benchmarks have the same balance, with a moderate dependence on graphics processing, a large dependence on memory speed and little to none on CPU speed.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Did you notice any difference in valley score with the RAM OC?
> 
> Maybe I should go and do a run with 2800 9-12-12-17 1t with fully tight second and third timing and see if it helps.
> 
> Tomorrow if it's 5c outside again I can run 1620 | 2250 I think, I really wish my GPU would play nicely with voltage, but if I go past 1.25v DMM it just crashes. Even when load is like 23c.
> I wish I could Ln2 or DICE it to see if it's just temperature that's the problem, but I don't have the money for that.


My personal findings were tighter timings yielded a higher score than higher frequency


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> My personal findings were tighter timings yielded a higher score than higher frequency


Well I'll be doing tighter timings and more frequency


----------



## 84stangman

Hey There :

84stangman --- i7 6700K / Stock @ 4Ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti, stock @ 1140 Mhz / 2816 / 6144 MB --- 114,25 AVG. FPS

Maybe I will try some OC. but so far its acceptable, only tweak is the recommended nvidia tab... nothing else.

Win 10 pro


----------



## KR0N0S

Kr0n0s -- [email protected] --- GALAX GTX 980 HOF V2 --- Core:1502/2048 -- Mem:4096 --FPS: 79.9 - Score:3344
My little FX 8350 is chugging along.


----------



## gqneon

gqneon --- 4770k @ 4.6 / 4.2 Uncore ---- 980 ti Classified x2 SLI 1531 / 8000 ---- 71.6 ---- 2996


----------



## Xoriam

Sorry for the delay guys but I just moved back to the USA rather abruptly so i this is the first time i was able to get on here,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon --- 4770k @ 4.6 / 4.2 Uncore ---- 980 ti Classified x2 SLI 1531 / 8000 ---- 71.6 ---- 2996


accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> Kr0n0s -- [email protected] --- GALAX GTX 980 HOF V2 --- Core:1502/2048 -- Mem:4096 --FPS: 79.9 - Score:3344
> My little FX 8350 is chugging along.


accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *84stangman*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey There :
> 
> 84stangman --- i7 6700K / Stock @ 4Ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti, stock @ 1140 Mhz / 2816 / 6144 MB --- 114,25 AVG. FPS
> 
> Maybe I will try some OC. but so far its acceptable, only tweak is the recommended nvidia tab... nothing else.
> 
> Win 10 pro


rejected stats to not match picture, info line incomplete.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> st0necold -- [email protected] (4.4ghz) stock -- GTX980Ti SLI 1100/1100 --- 130.5 --- 5461


rejected
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz--- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 (1210/1625) -- 79.8 FPS --3340 windows 10
> 
> Lower clocks, but better bios.


accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Is this a good enough screenshot? Or does it need to be the fullscreen image? (I have that too, I just want to double check)
> 
> Also does my score look normal? It seems to be right where I should be, but I just want to double check.
> 
> Lays -- 4770k 4.8/4.5 -- GTX980 Classified 1609/2223 -- 93.2 -- 3901 "ExtremeHD preset"
> 
> Stock volts on GPU, roughly 1.7v on mems adding gpu core voltage just makes me crash and IDK why, even with load temps ranging from 23-27c.
> 
> I got one run to run @ 1620 mhz on windows 8.1, but it heated up outside a tiny bit and I couldn't reproduce it. But then a friend told me windows 7 would probably give higher score, so I switched to that and re-did it. Got a bit more FPS with 1609 instead of 1620. I want to try 1620 again but it seems if GPU goes past 26c it will crash.
> 
> I am using an air duct sealed to a window fan & sealed to my radiator to bring sub 10c air inside to the radiator :]


rejected please read the rules
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Probably not a ligit entry... although the cpu and gpu are new (not the same KP as an earlier entry I did). Will move this over to the 5960X rig after playing around on air cooled 6600K/ASUS M8E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (snappy little 4-core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> jpmboy -- 6600K 4.8/[email protected] -- GTX980Ti KP 1585/8400 --- 122.8 --- 5139


nice score but i think this is wayyyy to similar to your other 980ti entry, it is nice to see a 6600k in work though!
try to beat the old score








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I have a new high.
> 
> Vellinious: i7 5820k @ 4.7 - - - 2 x EVGA GTX 970 FTW water cooled @ 1593 / 1998 - - - 132.8 - - - 5555


accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Templar848*
> 
> Templar848 --- 5820k/4.5 ghz --- GTX 980 SLI 1541 core / 3955 memory --- 146.1 --- 6111


accepted


----------



## syl

syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1605 / 2150 --- 122.8 --- 5138


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Sorry for the delay guys but I just moved back to the USA rather abruptly so i this is the first time i
> 
> rejected please read the rules


Here's the correct image, would of been nice when I said "is this picture OK?" for you to explain why it wasn't









Lays -- 4770k 4.8/4.5 -- GTX980 Classified 1609/2223 -- 93.2 -- 3901 "ExtremeHD preset"


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Small update...

MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- [email protected] 1591MHz /8812MHz -- 129.4 FPS -- 5415:


----------



## Vellinious

So...I'm trying to run a single card score through on Valley. I disabled SLI, then disabled the card completely in the device manager. In the screen on Valley it's showing only the one 970, but when it shows the score, it's reading, "GTX 970 x 2". I know it's only using the one card for the benchmark, it's quite obvious given the score, but......why is it still reading the 2nd 970? It's not activated.....

Ideas?

EDIT: Figured it out.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Small update...
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- [email protected] 1591MHz /8812MHz -- 129.4 FPS -- 5415:


That Titan X is insane


----------



## Jpmboy

*^^ This!*
a 1591 core TX







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Small update...
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- [email protected] 1591MHz /8812MHz -- 129.4 FPS -- 5415:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SteezyTN

I can't even break past 1493mhz. My one nonSC card is holding me back. Oh well, I'm fine with stock at 1440p lol


----------



## Kimir

Dat 1680 v2 is darn good as well!


----------



## Bartouille

Bartouille --- 4770k @ 4.9GHz --- R9 280 CF @ 1270/1600MHz --- 101.0 fps --- 4224 score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Dat 1680 v2 is darn good as well!


it's really is a great upgrade for a 2011 MB. Hard to find and a bit pricy, but a lot chaeper that a new 2011-3, 5960X and DDR4 for sure! MrT was the first I saw with that path, and it's a smart one.


----------



## OcSlave

OcSlave --- Intel 5930k / 4.5ghz --- Sli 980ti hof, 1462mhz / Shaders / 3829mhz --- 159.2fps --- 6662 score

I'm really happy with my x99 and sli upgrade.
I could get more fps but 4.5ghz is holding me back as valley max's out 1 of my cores so gpu usage lowers .

Turned off hyperthreading for this run as it gives me more power on the 1 core


----------



## SteezyTN

SteezyTN --- 4770K / 4.6Ghz --- Titan X SLI 1443Mhz Core / 8100Mhz Memory --- AVG FPS 150.6 --- Score 6299


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's really is a great upgrade for a 2011 MB. Hard to find and a bit pricy, but a lot chaeper that a new 2011-3, 5960X and DDR4 for sure! MrT was the first I saw with that path, and it's a smart one.


Indeed, I've been trying to find one as I have a R4BE and some hyperX DDR3 in the closet I could use a CPU like that on it (in place of the 4930K that do [email protected]







) but didn't found any over here.


----------



## Bride

Bride --- G3420 / 3.2Ghz --- GTX 760 N760 TF 2GD5/OC core 1241MHz / shaders 1152MHz / memory 1502MHz --- FPS 40.8 --- Score 1708


----------



## OcSlave

New score with 5930k at 4.8ghz HT off

OcSlave --- Intel 5930k / 4.8ghz --- Sli 980ti hof, 1462mhz / Shaders / 3829mhz --- 164.8fps --- 6895 score


----------



## pistondriven

Always been a lurker but figured i'd register and show my results, for what its worth. Not a lot of Zotac GTX 780 amp SLi info on here. Seems my SLi'd 780 amps are doing better than one stock 980 Ti (i think). Edited to add "some" 980 Ti's depending on other hardware. I'm still learning. Trying not to upgrade my GPUs until necessary. Just SLi'd this a month ago to keep up with GTA 5 on 5760x1080.
Using MSI OC Genie to get 4.0 on the CPU
Fun times



Pistondriven --- i7 4770k/4.0GHz --- 2 Zotac GTX 780 amps sli, 1006MHz/1059Mhz, 2304 Shaders/3027MBx2=6144MB --- AVG. FPS 111.3, Max FPS 178.5 --- Score 4657

Edited to add:
I had CPU-z, GPU-Z, Corsair Link, and this window opened when I ran that first benchmark. I closed all of them and reran it. What a difference


Pistondriven --- i7 4770k/4.0GHz --- 2 Zotac GTX 780 amps sli, 1006MHz/1059Mhz, 2304 Shaders/3027MBx2=6144MB --- AVG. FPS 115.5, Max FPS 195.2 --- Score 4831


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- X5650 @ 4.2GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti @ 1405MHz Core/ 7600MHz Mem, 1.25V (Volt & LLC mods) -- FPS: 84 -- Score: 3514
(Optimization tweaks applied)
I could probably bump the core up some more, but honestly a 780 ti @ 1405 will tear through anything.


----------



## theelviscerator

122.4 at daily driver haven't rebooted for a while heh.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> 
> 
> 122.4 at daily driver haven't rebooted for a while heh.


Need to add the data line if you want that score submitted
Quote:


> Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- AVG. FPS --- Score - RESOLUTION IF NOT 1080.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- X5650 @ 4.2GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti @ 1405MHz Core/ 7600MHz Mem, 1.25V (Volt & LLC mods) -- FPS: 84 -- Score: 3514
> (Optimization tweaks applied)
> I could probably bump the core up some more, but honestly a 780 ti @ 1405 will tear through anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pistondriven*
> 
> Always been a lurker but figured i'd register and show my results, for what its worth. Not a lot of Zotac GTX 780 amp SLi info on here. Seems my SLi'd 780 amps are doing better than one stock 980 Ti (i think). Edited to add "some" 980 Ti's depending on other hardware. I'm still learning. Trying not to upgrade my GPUs until necessary. Just SLi'd this a month ago to keep up with GTA 5 on 5760x1080.
> Using MSI OC Genie to get 4.0 on the CPU
> Fun times
> 
> 
> 
> Pistondriven --- i7 4770k/4.0GHz --- 2 Zotac GTX 780 amps sli, 1006MHz/1059Mhz, 2304 Shaders/3027MBx2=6144MB --- AVG. FPS 111.3, Max FPS 178.5 --- Score 4657
> 
> Edited to add:
> I had CPU-z, GPU-Z, Corsair Link, and this window opened when I ran that first benchmark. I closed all of them and reran it. What a difference
> 
> 
> Pistondriven --- i7 4770k/4.0GHz --- 2 Zotac GTX 780 amps sli, 1006MHz/1059Mhz, 2304 Shaders/3027MBx2=6144MB --- AVG. FPS 115.5, Max FPS 195.2 --- Score 4831


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> 
> 
> New score with 5930k at 4.8ghz HT off
> 
> OcSlave --- Intel 5930k / 4.8ghz --- Sli 980ti hof, 1462mhz / Shaders / 3829mhz --- 164.8fps --- 6895 score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Bride --- G3420 / 3.2Ghz --- GTX 760 N760 TF 2GD5/OC core 1241MHz / shaders 1152MHz / memory 1502MHz --- FPS 40.8 --- Score 1708


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> SteezyTN --- 4770K / 4.6Ghz --- Titan X SLI 1443Mhz Core / 8100Mhz Memory --- AVG FPS 150.6 --- Score 6299


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Bartouille --- 4770k @ 4.9GHz --- R9 280 CF @ 1270/1600MHz --- 101.0 fps --- 4224 score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Small update...
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- [email protected] 1591MHz /8812MHz -- 129.4 FPS -- 5415:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Here's the correct image, would of been nice when I said "is this picture OK?" for you to explain why it wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lays -- 4770k 4.8/4.5 -- GTX980 Classified 1609/2223 -- 93.2 -- 3901 "ExtremeHD preset"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1605 / 2150 --- 122.8 --- 5138


All Accepted!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX980Ti KP 1621/8500 --- 127.7 --- 5344

Windows 10. Just noticed that Valley is reporting Win8 ??


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice run!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice run!


Thanks. These KPs really need cold. You can watch the performance improve as you lower temps even from 55C down to 25C. Need winter!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. These KPs really need cold. You can watch the performance improve as you lower temps even from 55C down to 25C. Need winter!


That stock or XOC bios? Hard to judge by scores since I'm not 100% familiar with valley numbers yet. If it's stock bios, then dang.. If it's XOC even more nuts.

Awesome card!


----------



## fyzzz

This is really pointless but
fyzzz -- FX [email protected] --- GTX 560 TI 990/2225 --- 25.9 --- 1085


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> This is really pointless but
> fyzzz -- FX [email protected] --- GTX 560 TI 990/2225 --- 25.9 --- 1085


Nothing is pointless if you're having fun with it. = )


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nothing is pointless if you're having fun with it. = )


I sure do have fun with this old hardware. Here is also an update:
fyzzz -- FX [email protected] --- GTX 560 TI 1010/2250 --- 28.5 --- 1194


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> That stock or XOC bios? Hard to judge by scores since I'm not 100% familiar with valley numbers yet. If it's stock bios, then dang.. If it's XOC even more nuts.
> 
> Awesome card!


Stock bios. (OC). Will give the XOC a try in a few days.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> This is really pointless but
> fyzzz -- FX [email protected] --- GTX 560 TI 990/2225 --- 25.9 --- 1085


lol - I have a 550Ti on this 6600K rig right now... certainly not pointless. will post it up.


----------



## fyzzz

@JpmboyDid you see my update above your post? I actually had 2 560 ti's that i used to run. I sold one to a friend and it was a much better clocker. I was benchmarking this 560 at 1050 with no problems with cold air in firestrike, but that is not really doable in valley since it still gets a bit warm. (the cooler is broken and I run 2x120 fans against it)


----------



## Thetbrett

Recently got a 980 ti thinking it would be close in performance to my 780 ti sli. My sli best score was 127 and I've yet to crack 100, even with nodded bios on the 980 to. Not even close.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Recently got a 980 ti thinking it would be close in performance to my 780 ti sli. My sli best score was 127 and I've yet to crack 100, even with nodded bios on the 980 to. Not even close.


Something is definitely wrong then....they should be blowin the doors off the 780ti.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected]/4.5 --- GTX550Ti --- 14.4 --- 604










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Recently got a 980 ti thinking it would be close in performance to my 780 ti sli. My sli best score was 127 and I've yet to crack 100, even with nodded bios on the 980 to. Not even close.


why would you thin a single 980 would top 780Ti Sli? Only had to look at the table up front.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected]/4.5 --- GTX550Ti --- 14.4 --- 604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would you thin a single 980 would top 780Ti Sli? Only had to look at the table up front.


Haha, I thought he meant he had 2 x 980ti. I'm not awake yet.....


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected]/4.5 --- GTX550Ti --- 14.4 --- 604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would you thin a single 980 would top 780Ti Sli? Only had to look at the table up front.


never thought it would top it, but thought it would be closer than it is. However, another 980 ti might fix it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> never thought it would top it, but thought it would be closer than it is. However, another 980 ti might fix it!


lol - another should do it.







(we do underestimate the 780Ti. very powerful cards.)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I went from a 680 Lightning SLI to a single 980Ti, and that was a nice step up.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I went from a 680 Lightning SLI to a single 980Ti, and that was a nice step up.


Nice!

I indirectly went from SLI GTX580s to SLI 980Ti KPE's. I had a bit of side-grades in the middle like a GTX760, CF R9 280X's ( still in backup rig ), and SLI GTX970m in a 17" laptop







. Some play time with Titan X, and SLI 970s made it hurt less.

These KPE's did make me get back into the benching game, sooo much fun.


----------



## ZXMustang

Updated score.

ZXMustang --- 4790K / 4.8Ghz --- EVGA Reference 980ti - 1535Mhz Core / 8100Mhz Memory --- AVG FPS 109.8 --- Score 4592


----------



## OcSlave

EDIT
Please use my last bench found here, final run








http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12640#post_24489728

Well well well, woke up with the oc/benchmark bug so new score.

OcSlave --- Intel 5930k / 4.8ghz/4ghz cache --- Sli 980ti hof, 1468mhz / Shaders / 3825mhz --- 175.3fps --- 7336 score

Up up and away


----------



## M3TAl

After having this 290X Lightning for a few months I finally got around to seeing what it can do in Valley. Seemed reasonably Stable at 1250 core but at 1270 scores decreased and there were a lot of artifacts







.

M3TAl --- 4790K / 4.9 GHz --- 290X, 1250 MHz / 1600 MHz--- 79.9 --- 3341


----------



## snaf2k

*snaf2k --- i7 4790K / 4.8GHz --- GTX 980 Ti SLi, 1385 / 2000 --- 160.4 --- 6713*


----------



## TONSCHUH

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 136.4 --- 5709


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 136.4 --- 5709


You should have 180fps, check your settings

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12520#post_24373711


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> You should have 180fps, check your settings
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12520#post_24373711


No. I have TX SLI, and I can never break 150FPS. And most of the time I get 138FPS


----------



## lilchronic

I had two reference 780ti in sli @ only 1300Mhz beat that score.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11900_50#post_23611169


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I had two reference 780ti in sli @ only 1300Mhz beat that score.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11900_50#post_23611169


Maybe OS + CPU-related.

My 780-Ti-SLI gave me 129.1 and my previous 980-Ti-SLI run gave me 130.6 .


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> No. I have TX SLI, and I can never break 150FPS. And most of the time I get 138FPS


Cpu is bottlenecking those titans, I got a massive fps boost going from a 3770k at 4.5ghz to a 5930k at 4.5ghz, my 4.8ghz for this run is for benchmarking only.

59305930k at 4.8ghz is still bottlenecking my 980ti's as in some scenes I have a lower cpu usage but some cores are maxed on cpu.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Cpu is bottlenecking those titans, I got a massive fps boost going from a 3770k at 4.5ghz to a 5930k at 4.5ghz, my 4.8ghz for this run is for benchmarking only.


Sorry, but a 4770k is not bottlenecking my TX's. I can benchmark in heaven, and get outstanding results. The issue is within valley. I get close to same FPS and score with one Titan, and two titans.

I was so close though to getting a 5960x because Frys had a great deal with a mono combo. But I wasn't going to shell out that much for a CPU, especially when my 4770k is fine.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Sorry, but a 4770k is not bottlenecking my TX's. I can benchmark in heaven, and get outstanding results. The issue is within valley*. I get close to same FPS and score with one Titan, and two titans.*


That means something is holding you back, most likely cpu.


----------



## ottoore

Look at this, i7 [email protected], not so different

http://cdn.overclock.net/4/4a/4af1014e_00009.png

I think that quad cores limit this cards in sli @1080p but this cannot justify 40fps difference


----------



## OcSlave

So I take it that none of your cpu cores max out in valley ?

Valley is more cpu intensive than heaven so you can't really compare the 2

Proof of cpu bottleneck, stock cpu, overclocked 4.5 cpu, both stock cache and gpu's


----------



## Thetbrett

*[email protected] 980ti-113.3-4740*


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Looking for some advice

I tried running Valley and it worked once, got my result and bumped my clocks up

Then Valley failed to load and I had to end it, now it refuses to load at all ... ... Main screen opens, click run it shows the loading circle in the bottom right screen flashes black and the loading circle never loads.

I know my OC is stable as I can run Firestrike Extreme repeatedly and no issues and these clocks ... What could it be ?

Got 4388 on my first run with lower clocks but that seems really low for a 4960x and 980Ti


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Looking for some advice
> 
> I tried running Valley and it worked once, got my result and bumped my clocks up
> 
> Then Valley failed to load and I had to end it, now it refuses to load at all ... ... Main screen opens, click run it shows the loading circle in the bottom right screen flashes black and the loading circle never loads.
> 
> I know my OC is stable as I can run Firestrike Extreme repeatedly and no issues and these clocks ... What could it be ?
> 
> Got 4388 on my first run with lower clocks but that seems really low for a 4960x and 980Ti


Uninstall / reinstall.

Also....Valley has a tendency to not work well with really high clocks. Firestrike really isn't that hard on GPUs. You can usually run clocks MUCH higher on Firestrike, than you can on Valley.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Uninstall / reinstall.
> 
> Also....Valley has a tendency to not work well with really high clocks. Firestrike really isn't that hard on GPUs. You can usually run clocks MUCH higher on Firestrike, than you can on Valley.


If Firestrike isn't really that hard on GPU's and Valley doesn't like high clocks, what can I use to get a decent representation of my overclocking


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> If Firestrike isn't really that hard on GPU's and Valley doesn't like high clocks, what can I use to get a decent representation of my overclocking


What I mean is, Valley will crash with really high clocks that will run stable on Firestrike, because Valley is much harder on the GPU than Firestrike is. Valley is actually really good....

If you're looking for something to stability test with, I suggest OCCT.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What I mean is, Valley will crash with really high clocks that will run stable on Firestrike, because Valley is much harder on the GPU than Firestrike is. Valley is actually really good....
> 
> If you're looking for something to stability test with, I suggest OCCT.


valley is a good representation of your overclocking







if it crashes its unstable.. don't try to justify unstable clocks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> valley is a good representation of your overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it crashes its unstable.. don't try to justify unstable clocks


Yeah....that's what I said. lol


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> If Firestrike isn't really that hard on GPU's and Valley doesn't like high clocks, what can I use to get a decent representation of my overclocking


I think Heaven is better than Valley. I get some pretty questionable results in Valley, where Heaven will scale right along with clocks right up until near the crash point.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I think Heaven is better than Valley. I get some pretty questionable results in Valley, where Heaven will scale right along with clocks right up until near the crash point.


I don't think Heaven works quite right. I can run 1620 runs all day with it. Valley won't get past the first screen at 1620.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I don't think Heaven works quite right. I can run 1620 runs all day with it. Valley won't get past the first screen at 1620.


Just the opposite for me. I can run higher clocks in Valley, but my score doesn't change. I move the clocks up in Heaven, the score goes up until just before it crashes. I'll get a stutter or something, screen will go black for a second and it'll crash soon after if I don't escape out. My high score in Valley was set at 1470, I can run it today at 1520 and get the same score. Can't do that in Heaven.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I don't think Heaven works quite right. I can run 1620 runs all day with it. Valley won't get past the first screen at 1620.


the tessellation load in heaven 4.0 is higher, while the "particle" load in valley is much higher (just check your fps in the rain scenes and the yellow field). You'll likely hit higher temps in Heaven than valley, and IME, valley scene changes drop FPS dramatically even with speedstep disabled (using an SSD raid 0, or an Intel PCIE drive, which is really fast). Heaven 4.0 just seems like a better coding to me.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the tessellation load in heaven 4.0 is higher, while the "particle" load in valley is much higher (just check your fps in the rain scenes and the yellow field). You'll likely hit higher temps in Heaven than valley, and IME, valley scene changes drop FPS dramatically even with speedstep disabled (using an SSD raid 0, or an Intel PCIE drive, which is really fast). Heaven 4.0 just seems like a better coding to me.


My temps are pretty much the same no matter what. Between 36 and 38c under load. They don't change much at all.


----------



## kizwan

My experience seems the opposite I think. With Windows 7 I can run Valley at max clocks (that my cards can handle without artifacting) at much lower voltage, exactly half than what Firestrike required. However with Windows 10, voltage requirement with Valley now increased & now matched with what required to run Firestrike successfully without artifacting.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> My experience seems the opposite I think. With Windows 7 I can run Valley at max clocks (that my cards can handle without artifacting) at much lower voltage, exactly half than what Firestrike required. However with Windows 10, voltage requirement with Valley now increased & now matched with what required to run Firestrike successfully without artifacting.


I wonder how much the OS has to do with it. I'm running windows 8.1, and....between Firestrike and Heaven, on a single card run with my high ASIC card, I just tear them up. But load up Valley, and the same clocks crash on the first screen.... That, and I got the Elpida memory, that I'd NEVER got to run above 1998 before, to run at 2005 on Heaven the other day.....


----------



## OcSlave

Final score !
 







Not going to push any further with my h110i gtx cooler.
This benchmark sure has given me hours of fun while o oc'd and tested both cpu speeds, cache speeds and voltages needed for various situations.
I now have a 4.5ghz 5930k and a 4300mhz cache : for 24/7 usage









OcSlave --- Intel 5930k / 4799.45ghz / 4319.5mhz cache --- Sli 980ti hof, 1462mhz / Shaders / 3829mhz --- 176.9 --- 7403 score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My temps are pretty much the same no matter what. Between 36 and 38c under load. They don't change much at all.


temps on what? A watercooled maxwell - sure, easy. A Kepler - not possible w/o sub ambient. My air cooled 980Ti KP will hit 55C max with a fan curve that is 100% at 50C.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> temps on what? A watercooled maxwell - sure, easy. A Kepler - not possible w/o sub ambient. My air cooled 980Ti KP will hit 55C max with a fan curve that is 100% at 50C.


Yes, Maxwell. You said watch temps...I was just illustrating that watching my temps won't do much, as they rarely change unless it's dropping to idle states.

Yes, Keplers ran hotter. lol...Fermi even hotter than that.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

The guy running the thread hasn't been online in over a week, and I think he said he was in the process of moving between continents.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 980Ti KP 1585/8400 -- 76.1 --- 3185 1440P

Air cooled
(Damn - beat my 295x2 score! )


----------



## syl

syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1620/ 2175 --- 123.7 --- 5178


----------



## agent031693

Agent031693 --- i5-4570S @ 2.9 GHz ---- GTX 750 Ti; 1084/1350 ----20.4 ---- 852



I'm running a version of Linux that the "F12" screenshot feature in the benchmark doesn't work. Neither does print screen work while I'm in the benchmark. Sorry that I couldn't get a perfect screenshot in the benchmark. However, I can assure you that if I were to cheat this benchmark, I wouldn't make it so that I had the WORST score of any GTX 750 Ti user... Smh.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1620/ 2175 --- 123.7 --- 5178


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 980Ti KP 1585/8400 -- 76.1 --- 3185 1440P
> 
> Air cooled
> (Damn - beat my 295x2 score! )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Final score !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to push any further with my h110i gtx cooler.
> This benchmark sure has given me hours of fun while o oc'd and tested both cpu speeds, cache speeds and voltages needed for various situations.
> I now have a 4.5ghz 5930k and a 4300mhz cache : for 24/7 usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OcSlave --- Intel 5930k / 4799.45ghz / 4319.5mhz cache --- Sli 980ti hof, 1462mhz / Shaders / 3829mhz --- 176.9 --- 7403 score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> *[email protected] 980ti-113.3-4740*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 136.4 --- 5709


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> *snaf2k --- i7 4790K / 4.8GHz --- GTX 980 Ti SLi, 1385 / 2000 --- 160.4 --- 6713*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> After having this 290X Lightning for a few months I finally got around to seeing what it can do in Valley. Seemed reasonably Stable at 1250 core but at 1270 scores decreased and there were a lot of artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> M3TAl --- 4790K / 4.9 GHz --- 290X, 1250 MHz / 1600 MHz--- 79.9 --- 3341


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Updated score.
> 
> ZXMustang --- 4790K / 4.8Ghz --- EVGA Reference 980ti - 1535Mhz Core / 8100Mhz Memory --- AVG FPS 109.8 --- Score 4592


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected]/4.5 --- GTX550Ti --- 14.4 --- 604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would you thin a single 980 would top 780Ti Sli? Only had to look at the table up front.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I sure do have fun with this old hardware. Here is also an update:
> fyzzz -- FX [email protected] --- GTX 560 TI 1010/2250 --- 28.5 --- 1194


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX980Ti KP 1621/8500 --- 127.7 --- 5344
> 
> Windows 10. Just noticed that Valley is reporting Win8 ??


Accepted!

Sorry guys, had to deal with all the moving. Should be able to update a bit more frequently now.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Accepted!
> 
> Sorry guys, had to deal with all the moving. Should be able to update a bit more frequently now.


Thank you. We appreciate it:thumb:


----------



## HatallaS

so i have a little issue, i thought maybe you guys can help me out.

You can see my rig under in signature.

Couple days ago, my PC crashed while playing battlefront. And kept telling me that my OC failed but it has been running stable for 6 month now.
Found out that my RAM wouldn't XMP any more, so it is now running at 2400 CAL 15 instead of 2666 Cal 15.
But i managed to OC the CPU now to 4.6 on just 1.28v.

any games are running their normal 100FPS+ but when i tried to run valley, i barely make it past 70FPS, with a score of just 2600, which is 1100 less than normal.
I tried to uninstall Valley and reinstall. but nothing. Now, as long as i can game i am happy, but i am just curious has to why, even when i ran Cinebench OpenGL, the initial test crashes with all in red, then moves on to the second part.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> so i have a little issue, i thought maybe you guys can help me out.
> 
> You can see my rig under in signature.
> 
> Couple days ago, my PC crashed while playing battlefront. And kept telling me that my OC failed but it has been running stable for 6 month now.
> Found out that my RAM wouldn't XMP any more, so it is now running at 2400 CAL 15 instead of 2666 Cal 15.
> But i managed to OC the CPU now to 4.6 on just 1.28v.
> 
> any games are running their normal 100FPS+ but when i tried to run valley, i barely make it past 70FPS, with a score of just 2600, which is 1100 less than normal.
> I tried to uninstall Valley and reinstall. but nothing. Now, as long as i can game i am happy, but i am just curious has to why, even when i ran Cinebench OpenGL, the initial test crashes with all in red, then moves on to the second part.


Instability in the overclock on the memory...I'd bet money on it. You probably have a bad stick of memory...or 3. Run a stability test, like OCCT and it'll find it if there's a weakness.


----------



## HatallaS

I think it's the CPU too, I m back at default setting, and it's lock at 2.9.
Will have to return both.


----------



## pangallosr

Pangallosr---i7 3770k @ 4.6ghz---Titan X SLI; 1460/7860---139.3---5826


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 136.4 --- 5709


Update:

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1569 / 8250 --- 141.1 --- 5904


----------



## Enterprise24

Hello. I am new to this thread.

Enterprise24 --- i7-2600k @ 5.0Ghz --- Zotac GTX 780 Ti AMP ! @ 1328Mhz / 3905Mhz --- 3637 --- 86.9 FPS


----------



## gqneon

Did some runs this morning with my third Classified card in the loop. Pretty happy so far!



*4k 4xAA Run*
gqneon --- 5820k / 4.5 --- 980 ti Classified, 3x SLI, 1506 / 8000 --- 102.6 FPS --- 4291 -


*1440 run 8xAA*
gqneon --- 5820k / 4.5 --- 980 ti Classified, 3x SLI, 1506 / 8000 --- 146.6 FPS --- 6136 -


*1080 run 8xAA*
gqneon --- 5820k / 4.5 --- 980 ti Classified, 3x SLI, 1506 / 8000 --- 148.9 FPS --- 6229 -


For some reason I can't seem to get much better on my 1080 score - I might have to try the listed driver tweaks. At higher resolution though they definitely scale nicely!


----------



## snaf2k

1080 8xAA??
Why not just regular extreme settings to compare with everyones scores. I was.getting 6700 with 2xSLI .. yours should be 7000 or even 8000+


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> 1080 8xAA??
> Why not just regular extreme settings to compare with everyones scores. I was.getting 6700 with 2xSLI .. yours should be 7000 or even 8000+


It is extreme preset HD, which is 8xAA, my settings are conforming with the requirements I just listed them as 4 or 8xAA to make it easier for me to keep my screenshots posted with the correct scores. Semantics lol. I don't know why my 1080 isn't higher - but it's probably a setting I'm not messing with or something. This was literally a quick dial in on afterburner and ran some benches. I'll tinker with it later but I run everything at 4k so I hadn't put much effort into it really.


----------



## snaf2k

there is something wrong with your 3rd card!!!
I had 2x Zotac Amp! Extreme got score on Extreme HD 6700
then replaced to 2x EVGA SC ACX+ and yesterday ran again and score is 6500

I overclocked only 30% because of high temps to 1300/2000 so it can't be possibly be higher than your 3x SLI at 50% overclock

...also your DDR4 ram is weird running only at 100MHz?????????
...and GPu-Z says clock is 1393MHz not 1506...

Try disabling SLI then re-enabling.. maybe some system glitch not finding 3rd card.. your 5820K should give you score in extreme hd around 8K with 3xSLI


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> there is something wrong with your 3rd card!!!
> I had 2x Zotac Amp! Extreme got score on Extreme HD 6700
> then replaced to 2x EVGA SC ACX+ and yesterday ran again and score is 6500
> 
> I overclocked only 30% because of high temps to 1300/2000 so it can't be possibly be higher than your 3x SLI at 50% overclock
> 
> ...also your DDR4 ram is weird running only at 100MHz?????????
> ...and GPu-Z says clock is 1393MHz not 1506...
> 
> Try disabling SLI then re-enabling.. maybe some system glitch not finding 3rd card.. your 5820K should give you score in extreme hd around 8K with 3xSLI


Yeah it's strange for sure. It's actually 3200 ddr4 but it was showing that when I opened a second cpu-id window. I'm running those cards 24/7 settings at 1506 / 8000 with stock volts but there's more heat in my loop and because the blocks are split into 3x parallel flow the temps get up to 40 or so pretty quick. If I'm gaming like the witcher 3 it doesn't take long to saturate my loop. I might plumb 1 or 2 1080 rads back into my loop to give me more surface area to work with but really it isn't a problem to have them get up to 40-45 for extended gaming. If I put my single mcp35x up to the "I can hear it " speeds, then it drops back sub 40. I was thinking maybe a double D5 loop might flow more... I don't know though I've never done D5 pumps.

1080 scores and 1440 scores on this and catzilla weren't much different. I just figured it was a scaling thing.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Yeah it's strange for sure. It's actually 3200 ddr4 but it was showing that when I opened a second cpu-id window. I'm running those cards 24/7 settings at 1506 / 8000 with stock volts but there's more heat in my loop and because the blocks are split into 3x parallel flow the temps get up to 40 or so pretty quick. If I'm gaming like the witcher 3 it doesn't take long to saturate my loop. I might plumb 1 or 2 1080 rads back into my loop to give me more surface area to work with but really it isn't a problem to have them get up to 40-45 for extended gaming. If I put my single mcp35x up to the "I can hear it " speeds, then it drops back sub 40. I was thinking maybe a double D5 loop might flow more... I don't know though I've never done D5 pumps.
> 
> 1080 scores and 1440 scores on this and catzilla weren't much different. I just figured it was a scaling thing.


a) Yeah double check Rampage bios (maybe update Rampage bios) it should have pre-configured settings for DDR4 3200 that would show as DRAM freq @1600MhZ and NB freq @ 3200Mhz = you will get 15%-20% increase in scroes from that

b) and preferably use XMP settings in Rampage bios for your RAM clock timings (10 or 11 or more)

-- Where do you get 1506/8000 settings from? Your GPU-Z shows only 1290 core clock and 1393 boost clock (core speeds in Heaven and Valley core clock show wrong core clock speeds., so use only GPU-Z stats for precise core clock speeds

-- In stock most reference GTX 980 Ti GPUs on air overheat to 85c+ @1300/1400 and that is only 30% of OC potential


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Yeah it's strange for sure. It's actually 3200 ddr4 but it was showing that when I opened a second cpu-id window. I'm running those cards 24/7 settings at 1506 / 8000 with stock volts but there's more heat in my loop and because the blocks are split into 3x parallel flow the temps get up to 40 or so pretty quick. If I'm gaming like the witcher 3 it doesn't take long to saturate my loop. I might plumb 1 or 2 1080 rads back into my loop to give me more surface area to work with but really it isn't a problem to have them get up to 40-45 for extended gaming. If I put my single mcp35x up to the "I can hear it " speeds, then it drops back sub 40. I was thinking maybe a double D5 loop might flow more... I don't know though I've never done D5 pumps.
> 
> 1080 scores and 1440 scores on this and catzilla weren't much different. I just figured it was a scaling thing.


It's a Valley thing. Several people get really crazy, unreliable results in Valley. Happens to me, I can run Valley with vastly different GPU settings and get the same scores. Sometimes my SLI score is almost identical to my single GPU score, but without changing a thing I can get a Heaven score that's right in line with my settings.

I look at your recent Heaven scores and they are right where I'd expect them to be. Your system seems to run fine in Heaven, also.

So I wouldn't spend much time re-doing it over the scores you get in Valley. Run it again now and then, one of those times you'll get a nice score.


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz--- i5 [email protected] ---Gigabyte 980 ti reference (1507/7910) -- 108.7 FPS --4546

Can probably get a bit higher, but this will do for now.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz--- i5 [email protected] ---Gigabyte 980 ti reference (1507/7910) -- 108.7 FPS --4546
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can probably get a bit higher, but this will do for now.


Man, that is awesome. You're scoring higher than my Classified...

I'm running an i7 3770K at 4.5ghz, 16gb DDR3 at 2133, and I can only get my Classy up to a score of 4414. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> a) Yeah double check Rampage bios (maybe update Rampage bios) it should have pre-configured settings for DDR4 3200 that would show as DRAM freq @1600MhZ and NB freq @ 3200Mhz = you will get 15%-20% increase in scroes from that
> 
> b) and preferably use XMP settings in Rampage bios for your RAM clock timings (10 or 11 or more)
> 
> -- Where do you get 1506/8000 settings from? Your GPU-Z shows only 1290 core clock and 1393 boost clock (core speeds in Heaven and Valley core clock show wrong core clock speeds., so use only GPU-Z stats for precise core clock speeds
> 
> -- In stock most reference GTX 980 Ti GPUs on air overheat to 85c+ @1300/1400 and that is only 30% of OC potential


Yeah my bios xmp is set up, I know it's running 3200 so I'm not sweating that. I'm on 1701 bios, which I updated first thing. No problems with xmp or memtest when I ran it at 3200 xmp.

I get my GPU clocks from afterburner and is osd, all 3 of mine boost to 1408 out of the box. I add in 102 clock and end up with 1506 on all 3. Don't always understand the math, but that's what they do. I have my ram at 2000x4 on the cards too.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Wolfsbora --- i7 3770K / 4.5 --- 980 Ti Classified, 1521 / 2816 / 8144 --- 113 --- 4728



Wolfsbora --- i7 3770K / 4.5 --- 980 Ti Classified, 1516 / 2816 / 8144 --- 112.6 --- 4710


Spoiler: Previous screenshot







Did some fiddling after my earlier post and was able to get a lot more out of it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Wolfsbora --- i7 3770K / 4.5 --- 980 Ti Classified, 1521 / 2816 / 8144 --- 113 --- 4728
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsbora --- i7 3770K / 4.5 --- 980 Ti Classified, 1516 / 2816 / 8144 --- 112.6 --- 4710
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Previous screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some fiddling after my earlier post and was able to get a lot more out of it.


Get your memory up a bit more and you'll get a better score. Nice one btw!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Get your memory up a bit more and you'll get a better score. Nice one btw!


Thanks! I'll give that a go. I was wondering if it was holding me back a bit. I wonder if my 3770K OC'd to 4.5 is a bit of a bottleneck.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Thanks! I'll give that a go. I was wondering if it was holding me back a bit. I wonder if my 3770K OC'd to 4.5 is a bit of a bottleneck.


Get your 3770k up as high as you can, it doesn't have to be stable to post a nice score.

A 980ti is a powerful card, so cpu clock speed is important even on the most powerful processors.


----------



## fyzzz

I could run valley at 1520 mhz no problem, but only if my cpu is at stock, otherwise it crashes. I also had lot's of driver related bsod's. Reinstalled windows 10, done some tweaks and will be revisiting my overclock, hopefully that will solve it.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Get your 3770k up as high as you can, it doesn't have to be stable to post a nice score.
> 
> A 980ti is a powerful card, so cpu clock speed is important even on the most powerful processors.


I've gotten my CPU up to a stable 4.7 before, but that was while it was under water in my beastly loop that is currently in pieces (until I get the block for the Classy). Though, I do have a closed-loop cooler on it now that may suffice.
Edit: Wow. The advice about both the memory and CPU higher clock definitely helped!! +2 Just check out this score:

Wolfsbora --- i7 3770K / 4.7 --- 980 Ti Classified, 1521 / 2816 / 8344 --- 116.7 --- 4884


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> It is extreme preset HD, which is 8xAA, my settings are conforming with the requirements I just listed them as 4 or 8xAA to make it easier for me to keep my screenshots posted with the correct scores. Semantics lol. I don't know why my 1080 isn't higher - but it's probably a setting I'm not messing with or something. This was literally a quick dial in on afterburner and ran some benches. I'll tinker with it later but I run everything at 4k so I hadn't put much effort into it really.


just FYI - back to back runs Identical stock settings on TitanX SLI, ExtremeHD and Custom 8x (default switch from ExHD)
ExHD: 155.7
Custom: 156.9
...Within variance, so they are about the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> *there is something wrong with your 3rd card*!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I had 2x Zotac Amp! Extreme got score on Extreme HD 6700
> then replaced to 2x EVGA SC ACX+ and yesterday ran again and score is 6500
> 
> I overclocked only 30% because of high temps to 1300/2000 so it can't be possibly be higher than your 3x SLI at 50% overclock
> 
> ...also your DDR4 ram is weird running only at 100MHz?????????
> ...and GPu-Z says clock is 1393MHz not 1506...
> 
> Try disabling SLI then re-enabling.. maybe some system glitch not finding 3rd card.. your 5820K should give you score in extreme hd around 8K with 3xSLI


No it's not, TriSli is not working right in the 358 family drivers.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just FYI - back to back runs Identical stock settings on TitanX SLI, ExtremeHD and Custom 8x (default switch from ExHD)
> ExHD: 155.7
> Custom: 156.9
> ...Within variance, so they are about the same.
> No it's not, TriSli is not working right in the 358 family drivers.


I agree and I'm looking forward to a new driver revision. I also added a second pump into my loop tonight and it made an enormous difference in flow and pressure. Worth every penny.

All three cards are benchmarking in the 30s now. When the air gets cold I'm gonna go for kill mode. Until then, I'm just going to game I think


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I agree and I'm looking forward to a new driver revision. I also added a second pump into my loop tonight and it made an enormous difference in flow and pressure. Worth every penny.
> 
> All three cards are benchmarking in the 30s now. When the air gets cold I'm gonna go for kill mode. Until then, I'm just going to game I think


Luckily, maxwell is pretty low heat. when I was running 3 780Ti KPs... fire-breathing GPUs








In the mean time hunt down an EVBOT if you really want to make those classifieds sing (or whine







)


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Luckily, maxwell is pretty low heat. when I was running 3 780Ti KPs... fire-breathing GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time hunt down an EVBOT if you really want to make those classifieds sing (or whine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I remember my 780 ti kingpins well. I remember daisy chaining psu a together and having to run a dedicated 20A outlet just to stop tripping breakers in 2 way sli lol. I got a ax1500i and it was pulling 1700 at the wall plate. Crazy for a desktop lol. Never touched dice or LN2 but it was going to have to be the next step


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] 4.9 --- Gigabyte 980 Ti 1519 / 8210 --- 111.9 --- 4681

No tweaks on this run.


----------



## HatallaS

Any one running the latest drivers and having issues with valley? I can barely break 70fps.


----------



## serave

serave--- i3 [email protected] --- Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X 1000(stock) / 6200M --- 96.8 --- 4052

i got higher score compared to people using i7/ GTX 980



or maybe i'm just seeing things lol


----------



## Asus11

is it normal to get pink squares that cover the whole screen when failing a memory overclock in valley?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is it normal to get pink squares that cover the whole screen when failing a memory overclock in valley?


Lol, I would definitely say that something is unstable, yeah.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Lol, I would definitely say that something is unstable, yeah.


yup mem too high!


----------



## ZXMustang

ZXMustang --- [email protected] --- MSI GTX980 Ti 6G 1493 / 8214 --- 111.2 --- 4651


----------



## Wolfsbora

WIll @Xoriam be updating the OP's spreadsheet?


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- X5670 @ 4.2GHz -- 780 Ti SLI @ 1206MHz / 1750MHz -- 107.8 -- 4509
The cpu is holding it back a bit.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- X5670 @ 4.2GHz -- 780 Ti SLI @ 1206MHz / 1750MHz -- 107.8 -- 4509
> The cpu is holding it back a bit.


Should be able to get more than 4.2Ghz though right.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Should be able to get more than 4.2Ghz though right.


I've had it up to 4.5GHz before but that needed ~1.425V. 4.2GHz is pretty good for most applications.


----------



## Neb9

No Furys?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- X5670 @ 4.2GHz -- 780 Ti SLI @ 1206MHz / 1750MHz -- 107.8 -- 4509
> The cpu is holding it back a bit.


accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> ZXMustang --- [email protected] --- MSI GTX980 Ti 6G 1493 / 8214 --- 111.2 --- 4651


accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serave*
> 
> serave--- i3 [email protected] --- Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X 1000(stock) / 6200M --- 96.8 --- 4052
> 
> i got higher score compared to people using i7/ GTX 980
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe i'm just seeing things lol


score seems extremely strange. not updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] 4.9 --- Gigabyte 980 Ti 1519 / 8210 --- 111.9 --- 4681
> 
> No tweaks on this run.


accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I've gotten my CPU up to a stable 4.7 before, but that was while it was under water in my beastly loop that is currently in pieces (until I get the block for the Classy). Though, I do have a closed-loop cooler on it now that may suffice.
> Edit: Wow. The advice about both the memory and CPU higher clock definitely helped!! +2 Just check out this score:
> 
> Wolfsbora --- i7 3770K / 4.7 --- 980 Ti Classified, 1521 / 2816 / 8344 --- 116.7 --- 4884


accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Did some runs this morning with my third Classified card in the loop. Pretty happy so far!
> 
> 
> 
> *4k 4xAA Run*
> gqneon --- 5820k / 4.5 --- 980 ti Classified, 3x SLI, 1506 / 8000 --- 102.6 FPS --- 4291 -
> 
> 
> *1440 run 8xAA*
> gqneon --- 5820k / 4.5 --- 980 ti Classified, 3x SLI, 1506 / 8000 --- 146.6 FPS --- 6136 -
> 
> 
> *1080 run 8xAA*
> gqneon --- 5820k / 4.5 --- 980 ti Classified, 3x SLI, 1506 / 8000 --- 148.9 FPS --- 6229 -
> 
> 
> For some reason I can't seem to get much better on my 1080 score - I might have to try the listed driver tweaks. At higher resolution though they definitely scale nicely!


accepted and awesome scores!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Hello. I am new to this thread.
> 
> Enterprise24 --- i7-2600k @ 5.0Ghz --- Zotac GTX 780 Ti AMP ! @ 1328Mhz / 3905Mhz --- 3637 --- 86.9 FPS


accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Update:
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1569 / 8250 --- 141.1 --- 5904


accepted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> Pangallosr---i7 3770k @ 4.6ghz---Titan X SLI; 1460/7860---139.3---5826


please resubmit, the picture is not correctly visable.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> No Furys?


unofficially yes, how about stockcpu/ 25hz+gpu quadfire furyx?


----------



## fyzzz

I noticed a mistake on the front page chart, my 4690k is listed as a i7.


----------



## modalsli

modalsli --- 3770K / 4.4Ghz --- EVGA GTX680 - 1277Mhz Core / 3754Mhz Memory --- AVG FPS 53.4 --- Score 2233

This is my second benchmark ever







Can someone tell me if this is good or bad? I have no idea.


----------



## theelviscerator

4K Run theelviscerator---4790k---4.6GHz---970SLI/1417/1954--- Score--1826-- 43.6 FPS---4K


----------



## HeadlessKnight

HeadlessKnight -- [email protected] --- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 1497/8110 --- 116.0 --- 4853


----------



## serave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> score seems extremely strange. not updated


i re-run the test again and this is what i got

serave--- i3 [email protected] --- Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X 1000(stock) / 6200M --- 59.5 --- 2489


----------



## michael-ocn

Wow, I was surprised at how big a difference switching from balanced to highperf in the power control panel makes with my 5820k / 980ti rig. Went from 93 to 105 fps. Max fps didn't go up much but min sure did, from 26 to 43. I guess the benchmark puts such a light load on the cpu that without forcing fast clocks via highperf mode, the cpu is not running at full turbo boost speeds a lot of the time.

These are my first couple runs with valley on my new pc. The cpu is at 4.4, but I haven't hardly touched the gpu yet (+10 / +100 -> 1402 / 3602). After some fiddling to find max clocks, I'll be back to post my score up. I hope I've got some headroom left on my FTW card, looks like I might have trouble keeping it under 70c, it hit 65c at these clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> accepted
> accepted
> 
> 
> score seems extremely strange. not updated
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> accepted
> accepted
> accepted and awesome scores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accepted
> accepted
> please resubmit, the picture is not correctly visabl
> 
> 
> e.


tess off most likely (AMD)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> unofficially yes, how about stockcpu/ 25hz+gpu quadfire furyx?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NIce! Can you run the various resolutions *HERE* ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modalsli*
> 
> modalsli --- 3770K / 4.4Ghz --- EVGA GTX680 - 1277Mhz Core / 3754Mhz Memory --- AVG FPS 53.4 --- Score 2233
> This is my second benchmark ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is good or bad? I have no idea.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


check the table in post#1 to compare with other 680s.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serave*
> 
> i re-run the test again and this is what i got
> 
> serave--- i3 [email protected] --- Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X 1000(stock) / 6200M --- 59.5 --- 2489
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - tess on?


----------



## michael-ocn

michael-ocn --- 5820k @ 4.4 --- 980 Ti FTW @ 1477/8004 --- 113.5 --- 4747

It turned out to be a suicide run but I got a score for the board, saw some artifacts during the run and the gpu lost its mind not long after taking the screenshot.



This was with the stock 1.187 volts. I have to look into upping the voltage on my board. I used afterburner to bump it up and it seemed to take, started out running at 1.212v, but after a couple minutes of full load it dropped back down. It wasn't near the power limit according to my monitoring tools and it was under 70c, so I'm not sure why it won't keep the higher voltage applied?

I'm impressed by the acx cooler, it maintained temps nicely under 70c no matter what I was throwing at it.

If i figure out the voltage control, I might be back with a new score.


----------



## Wolfsbora

@michael-ocn, that's an impressive score at that OC/voltage! The suicide run certainly paid off.


----------



## fyzzz

Wow valley is so finicky. I've done the tweaks, tried different clockspeeds and now I've got a pretty good update.
fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 4.9 --- Gigabyte 980 Ti @ 1515/8270 --- 116.9 --- 4890


----------



## serave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tess off most likely (AMD)
> 
> lol - tess on?


What's wrong with you, is my score really that strange?, it's "AMD Optimized" on CCC

i dont even know how to turn off tess in any speciific application

i ran the test again for giggles, ignore all of my previous post(s)

serave--- i3 [email protected] --- Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X 1000(stock) / 6200M --- 60.6 --- 2533


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serave*
> 
> What's wrong with you, is my score really that strange?, it's "AMD Optimized" on CCC you prick
> 
> i dont even know how to turn off tess in any speciific application
> 
> i ran the test again for giggles, ignore all of my previous post(s)
> 
> serave--- i3 [email protected] --- Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X 1000(stock) / 6200M --- 60.6 --- 2533


Your response is not warranted given the language and he was more than nice as your original post was almost double the fps.
It raised my eyebrow because it was very far from the normal results to the point It was suspect. It seems your taking it personal when you shouldn't


----------



## serave

well gee sorry then, i was trippin, you quoted the original post doesnt make it better in any way lol

i also PM'd the guy my apology


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serave*
> 
> well gee sorry then, i was trippin, you quoted the original post doesnt make it better in any way lol
> 
> i also PM'd the guy my apology


No apology needed,

(posts can be edited







)


----------



## serave

well, that's not very nice but okay


----------



## Wolfsbora

This is a community of support and respect. Let's all do our part to keep it that way. Virtual hug.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serave*
> 
> well, that's not very nice but okay


you're right - it wasn't. removed.


----------



## stjepanj

msi 970 gaming oc edition, stock bios
1614/[email protected]
screenshot is just for info!

is this a golden one?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> msi 970 gaming oc edition, stock bios
> 1614/[email protected]
> screenshot is just for info!
> 
> is this a golden one?


Push the memory a little more.

But yeah....that's a NICE card, man. I'm jealous.


----------



## dagget3450

I am still poking around with these Furyx's without voltage its tricky. I managed to unlock HBm on all my cards so thats a plus. anyways my latest result with very mild oc's including cpu up some. Plenty more to work with esp CPU once i get more time. I am more less focusing on the gpu's trying get a feel for what they like and dont like.

for fun atm 4k run 111.2 - 4651 - [email protected]/540 - [email protected]


----------



## Koniakki

2nd Update: Koniakki-- [email protected] --- Gainward GTX 980 Ti GS 1545/8480 --- 120 --- 5021













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Update:* Just rerun Valley with some more memory OC. I had forgotten how much Valley loves memory OC. lol!

Koniakki-- [email protected] --- Gainward GTX 980 Ti GS 1510/8190 --- 114.9 --- 4808


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Koniakki-- [email protected] --- Gainward GTX 980 Ti GS 1510/7920 --- 113 --- 4727






Btw here's my stock(1354Mhz) score.


----------



## wickedout

My first time posting on this thread. Here's my first valley score. I usually use 3DMark for my GPU stress testing. So I thought I'd give this software a shot for my rig.


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti Classified Tri-SLI @ 1430 / 3802 --- 130.4 --- 5455



My first time posting here too. I mostly use Heaven and Fire Strike.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti Classified Tri-SLI @ 1430 / 3802 --- 130.4 --- 5455
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time posting here too. I mostly use Heaven and Fire Strike.


wow something is so wrong here..

at extreme HD settings you should have 6000+ with 2x GTX980 ti (SLI).. but you got even less with 3xSLI

...CPU is fine.. GPU is great.. how much RAM you got and what kind of HDD?

I keep seeing Valley messing up on 3xSLi setups maybe that is it.. try 4K test


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> wow something is so wrong here..
> 
> at extreme HD settings you should have 6000+ with 2x GTX980 ti (SLI).. but you got even less with 3xSLI
> 
> ...CPU is fine.. GPU is great.. how much RAM you got and what kind of HDD?
> 
> I keep seeing Valley messing up on 3xSLi setups maybe that is it.. try 4K test


Yes new to using Valley. I have 32 GBs RAM at 2400 XMP profile with a Samsung 850 Pro 500 GB.

I made the recommended "tweaks" to the Nvidia control panel and ran it again. Here's what I got. I'm still on air here to running +75 and +300.

Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti Classified Tri-SLI @ 1430 / 3802 --- 145.5 --- 6090 score


----------



## snaf2k

weird.. I just reformatted my PC and installed Valley just to test and got 6300 with 2xGTX980 ti stock.... guess it doesn't support 3xSLI









try going to NVIDIA control pannel from your desktop and in SLI settings click "maximise 3D settings" couple times... maybe your system didn't connect to 3rd card somehow :/

try 4k settings, see if you get 2500+ because I just checked nobody tested Valley with tri-sli and 980 ti on regular extreme hd (1080p 8x)


----------



## stjepanj

best scor with gtx970 on overclock.net?


3018 is the best that I can see in the top list!








msi [email protected]/2100mhz


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> best scor with gtx970 on overclock.net?
> 
> 
> 3018 is the best that I can see in the top list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi [email protected]/2100mhz


Nope. EVGA GTX 970 FTW @ 1607 / 2103

Good run though


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> haha your SLI 970 is almost same as as his single 970 score hahaha


That's a single card run, man. Top right corner? One GPU. The other is disabled. My SLI high run is 5581. Top right corner: 2 GPUs.


----------



## snaf2k

my bad saw in valley x2 next to GPU but after post saw that only 1 was tested


----------



## wickedout

Definately trying to get the most out of my GTX 980Ti. My scores have gotten better. Here's another screen shot.


----------



## snaf2k

^^^ follow the posting rules from the 1st post


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> ^^^ follow the posting rules from the 1st post


Hey thanks. I will follow the rules. My bad.

wickedout --- i5 660K / 4.5GHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1354 / 3504 --- 176.3--- 3735

the snow effect is from the environment tab in the test.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Hey thanks. I will follow the rules. My bad.


Never seen valley 'Snow' edition








still need user name - CPU - GPU- Score format to make it a valid submission


----------



## lilchronic

LMAO snow. That's wire frame and is not acceptable as a valid entry.


----------



## stjepanj

this is my max from Msi Gaming
Stjepanj --- [email protected] --- MSI GTX970 OC 4G 1643 / 8514 --- 73.7 --- 3085


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Hey thanks. I will follow the rules. My bad.
> 
> wickedout --- i5 660K / 4.5GHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1354 / 3504 --- 176.3--- 3735
> 
> the snow effect is from the environment tab in the test.


Haha environment tab... hey, how did you turn on wireframe only? Ah, F2 neat.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Haha environment tab... hey, how did you turn on wireframe only? Ah, F2 neat.


The numbers are still legit. I just clicked on the environment tab just screwing around after the test was complete. Oh it's invalided! Like I even care. LMAO!!


----------



## lilchronic

The environment tab is grey'd out and does nothing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Appropriate avatar on that one dude's subs.


----------



## theshadowofsam

First run
Theshadowofsam --- i7 5930k @ 4.5 --- GTX 980ti 1477/ 4104 --- 109.0 --- 4562


----------



## HatallaS

I can not get more than 3400. For a while now. I used to get 4400 on stock. And now that I OC everything or run everything at default is the same, 3400... ***. Only if I turn AA off then I get triple digits fps. But firestrick still puts me in the 99% and in game I am doing fine.
Would be nice to validate my bios swap.


----------



## Bride

'New Entry'

Bride - i7 4720HQ @ 3.5 - GTX 965 M @ 1059 / 1353 - 27.7 - 1158


----------



## rauf0

First timer, finally my EK custom loop with TX SLI.

rauf0 --- i7-5960x / 4.75 GHz --- EVGA Titan X 2way SLI, 1470 / 8100 --- 177,1 --- 7409



Thanks


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 --- i7-4790k / 4.8 GHz --- EVGA gtx 970 ssc+ (stock air), 1550 / 8240 (Elpida chips!!) --- 73.4 --- 3073


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> melodystyle2003 --- i7-4790k / 4.8 GHz --- EVGA gtx 970 ssc+ (stock air), 1550 / 8240 (Elpida chips!!) --- 73.4 --- 3073


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> First timer, finally my EK custom loop with TX SLI.
> 
> rauf0 --- i7-5960x / 4.75 GHz --- EVGA Titan X 2way SLI, 1470 / 8100 --- 177,1 --- 7409
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> 'New Entry'
> 
> Bride - i7 4720HQ @ 3.5 - GTX 965 M @ 1059 / 1353 - 27.7 - 1158


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> First run
> Theshadowofsam --- i7 5930k @ 4.5 --- GTX 980ti 1477/ 4104 --- 109.0 --- 4562


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> this is my max from Msi Gaming
> Stjepanj --- [email protected] --- MSI GTX970 OC 4G 1643 / 8514 --- 73.7 --- 3085


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti Classified Tri-SLI @ 1430 / 3802 --- 130.4 --- 5455
> 
> 
> 
> My first time posting here too. I mostly use Heaven and Fire Strike.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 2nd Update: Koniakki-- [email protected] --- Gainward GTX 980 Ti GS 1545/8480 --- 120 --- 5021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* Just rerun Valley with some more memory OC. I had forgotten how much Valley loves memory OC. lol!
> 
> Koniakki-- [email protected] --- Gainward GTX 980 Ti GS 1510/8190 --- 114.9 --- 4808
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Koniakki-- [email protected] --- Gainward GTX 980 Ti GS 1510/7920 --- 113 --- 4727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw here's my stock(1354Mhz) score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Wow valley is so finicky. I've done the tweaks, tried different clockspeeds and now I've got a pretty good update.
> fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 4.9 --- Gigabyte 980 Ti @ 1515/8270 --- 116.9 --- 4890


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> michael-ocn --- 5820k @ 4.4 --- 980 Ti FTW @ 1477/8004 --- 113.5 --- 4747
> 
> It turned out to be a suicide run but I got a score for the board, saw some artifacts during the run and the gpu lost its mind not long after taking the screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> This was with the stock 1.187 volts. I have to look into upping the voltage on my board. I used afterburner to bump it up and it seemed to take, started out running at 1.212v, but after a couple minutes of full load it dropped back down. It wasn't near the power limit according to my monitoring tools and it was under 70c, so I'm not sure why it won't keep the higher voltage applied?
> 
> I'm impressed by the acx cooler, it maintained temps nicely under 70c no matter what I was throwing at it.
> 
> If i figure out the voltage control, I might be back with a new score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> HeadlessKnight -- [email protected] --- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 1497/8110 --- 116.0 --- 4853


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> 4K Run theelviscerator---4790k---4.6GHz---970SLI/1417/1954--- Score--1826-- 43.6 FPS---4K


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modalsli*
> 
> modalsli --- 3770K / 4.4Ghz --- EVGA GTX680 - 1277Mhz Core / 3754Mhz Memory --- AVG FPS 53.4 --- Score 2233
> 
> This is my second benchmark ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is good or bad? I have no idea.


Accepted!

Updating this on the phone takes some getting used to lol...


----------



## quho

Watch out young kids, your granpa is here.

6 years old i5-750 quad, it's silly these were released in 2009. Overclocks like crazy (2.66ghz -> 4.0ghz no problem (50% increase)).
Oh, and the gpu as well. From 925 Mhz -> 1300 Mhz









Now back to the matter at hand.
Single GPU 1080p

quho --- i5-750 @ 4.0 --- Powercolor HD7870 Myst. (Tahiti LE) @ 1300 / 1600 --- 43.1 --- 1803


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quho*
> 
> Watch out young kids, your granpa is here.
> 
> 6 years old i5-750 quad, it's silly these were released in 2009. Overclocks like crazy (2.66ghz -> 4.0ghz no problem (50% increase)).
> Oh, and the gpu as well. From 925 Mhz -> 1300 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the matter at hand.
> Single GPU 1080p
> 
> quho --- i5-750 @ 4.0 --- Powercolor HD7870 Myst. (Tahiti LE) @ 1300 / 1600 --- 43.1 --- 1803


Thats about the same score as a 1100Mhz GTX 680 iirc.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quho*
> 
> Watch out young kids, your granpa is here.
> 
> 6 years old i5-750 quad, it's silly these were released in 2009. Overclocks like crazy (2.66ghz -> 4.0ghz no problem (50% increase)).
> Oh, and the gpu as well. From 925 Mhz -> 1300 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the matter at hand.
> Single GPU 1080p
> 
> quho --- i5-750 @ 4.0 --- Powercolor HD7870 Myst. (Tahiti LE) @ 1300 / 1600 --- 43.1 --- 1803


Nice. It's amazing how well overclocked Lynnfield's can still hang in there. I just recently upgraded from one that served me well for so very long. I wanted an upgrade more than i really needed an upgrade really.


----------



## theelviscerator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quho*
> 
> Watch out young kids, your granpa is here.
> 
> 6 years old i5-750 quad, it's silly these were released in 2009. Overclocks like crazy (2.66ghz -> 4.0ghz no problem (50% increase)).
> Oh, and the gpu as well. From 925 Mhz -> 1300 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the matter at hand.
> Single GPU 1080p
> 
> quho --- i5-750 @ 4.0 --- Powercolor HD7870 Myst. (Tahiti LE) @ 1300 / 1600 --- 43.1 --- 1803


Little Late, I am a grandpa too. AHAHAHAH.


----------



## Razzaa

Razzaa --- i7-4790k @ 4.9 --- EVGA 980ti K|ngp|n @ 1300 / 2124 --- 122.5 --- 5124


----------



## TheDigitalToast

TheDigitalToaster - i7 5820K @ 4.5Ghz - 2x Strix 980 SLI


----------



## melodystyle2003

*Update*
melodystyle2003 --- i7-4790k / 4.8 GHz --- EVGA gtx 970 ssc+ (stock air), 1556 / 8374 (Elpida chips) --- 74.4 --- 3111


----------



## Xoriam

Last 3 submissions please follow the guidelines on page 1. Quho you picture is too dark
Melody I will update soon


----------



## Razzaa

Razzaa --- i7-4790k @ 4.9 --- EVGA 980ti K|ngp|n @ 1306 / 2146 --- 123.4 --- 5164


----------



## Schmuckley

5820K @ 4600Mhz No throttling on GPU.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 5820K @ 4600Mhz No throttling on GPU.


haha, looks kinda dead, man lol


----------



## blzn57

blzn57 --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Classified( x2) SLI (1491/2105) -- 153.4FPS -- 6417 windows 7


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> *Update*
> melodystyle2003 --- i7-4790k / 4.8 GHz --- EVGA gtx 970 ssc+ (stock air), 1556 / 8374 (Elpida chips) --- 74.4 --- 3111











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Razzaa --- i7-4790k @ 4.9 --- EVGA 980ti K|ngp|n @ 1306 / 2146 --- 123.4 --- 5164











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blzn57*
> 
> blzn57 --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Classified( x2) SLI (1491/2105) -- 153.4FPS -- 6417 windows 7


----------



## ZXMustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Razzaa --- i7-4790k @ 4.9 --- EVGA 980ti K|ngp|n @ 1306 / 2146 --- 123.4 --- 5164


I'm sorry but I have to call shenanigans on this one. You are way over what a 4790k/980ti can do. I know. I ran this same setup with a much higher overclock on the 980ti and I was 500 points less easy. This is a false score and I call shenanigans.


----------



## Koniakki

Koniakki-- [email protected] --- Gainward GTX 980 Ti GS 1548/8554 --- 120.4 --- 5039



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> I'm sorry but I have to call shenanigans on this one. You are way over what a 4790k/980ti can do. I know. I ran this same setup with a much higher overclock on the 980ti and I was 500 points less easy. This is a false score and I call shenanigans.


It is kinda high indeed, but Kingpin cards afaik have tight vram timings and Valley greatly benefits from them. Also running it at 8.58GHz doesn't hurt either.

And that 1306MHz boost should be about 1555-1565MHz? I do believe tho that we should included the real boost clocks not what it says in GPUZ.

So as I said its kinda high but I believe its where it should be.


----------



## alancsalt

8.58GHz?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 8.58GHz?


I was reffering to Razzaa's 980Ti Kingpin vram OC.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Koniakki-- [email protected] --- Gainward GTX 980 Ti GS 1548/8554 --- 120.4 --- 5039
> 
> 
> It is kinda high indeed, but Kingpin cards afaik have tight vram timings and Valley greatly benefits from them. Also running it at 8.58GHz doesn't hurt either.
> 
> And that 1306MHz boost should be about 1555-1565MHz? I do believe tho that we should included the real boost clocks not what it says in GPUZ.
> 
> So as I said its kinda high but I believe its where it should be.


----------



## ZXMustang

Updated score,

ZXMustang-- [email protected] --- Single MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G --- 1535/8452 --- 112.3 --- 4697


----------



## looniam

looniam --- [email protected] --- EVGA 980TI SC+ --- 1465/4031 --- 101.3 --- 4240



thanks


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> I'm sorry but I have to call shenanigans on this one. You are way over what a 4790k/980ti can do. I know. I ran this same setup with a much higher overclock on the 980ti and I was 500 points less easy. This is a false score and I call shenanigans.


You can call whatever you want lol. I have multiple runs at or around this score. My memory clocks like crazy on this card. My boost clock was 1560 on this run. I can probably score higher than 5164 if I keep pushing the memory. Why the hell would i post a fabricated score on a forum?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> 
> Updated score,
> 
> ZXMustang-- [email protected] --- Single MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G --- 1535/8452 --- 112.3 --- 4697











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> looniam --- [email protected] --- EVGA 980TI SC+ --- 1465/4031 --- 101.3 --- 4240
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## Kimir

Single 1080p
Kimir --- 5960X --- GTX 980Ti HoF --- 118.3 --- 4951



No tweak nor pushing the clock but good enough.


----------



## looniam

kimir, are those the right clock speeds (1485/4205)?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> kimir, are those the right clock speeds (1485/4205)?


Yes


----------



## delgon

Single 1080p
delgon --- [email protected],7GHz --- EVGA GTX 980 TI KPE --- 1510 / 8632 --- 110.6 --- 4628


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tcclaviger

Tcclaviger --- 3960X / 4.7 --- GTX 980 matrix, strix, classified 3xSLI, 1493 / 1493 / 8220 --- 127.9 --- 5350 - 1440P.


----------



## tcclaviger

Tcclaviger --- 3960X / 4.7 --- GTX 980 matrix, strix, classified 3xSLI, 1493 / 1493 / 8220 --- 140.2--- 5864
- 1080.


----------



## Kimir

Single 1080p
Kimir --- 5960X --- GTX 980Ti HoF --- 127.3 --- 5327


----------



## sperson1

Sperson1--- 5820K / 4.5 --- DCII 780 Ti SLI, 1485/3975 --- 149.7 --- 6265


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Sperson1--- 5820K / 4.5 --- DCII 780 Ti SLI, 1485/3975 --- 149.7 --- 6265


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Single 1080p
> Kimir --- 5960X --- GTX 980Ti HoF --- 127.3 --- 5327












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Tcclaviger --- 3960X / 4.7 --- GTX 980 matrix, strix, classified 3xSLI, 1493 / 1493 / 8220 --- 140.2--- 5864
> - 1080.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Single 1080p
> delgon --- [email protected],7GHz --- EVGA GTX 980 TI KPE --- 1510 / 8632 --- 110.6 --- 4628
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sperson1

Sorry about that

Sperson1--- 5820K / 4.5 --- DCII 780 Ti SLI, 1490/4050 --- 151.1 --- 6330


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Single 1080p
> Kimir --- 5960X --- GTX 980Ti HoF --- 127.3 --- 5327


----------



## Kyle1519

Kyle1519 --- 5930k / 4.3 --- EVGA GTX 980 ti SLI, 1304/ 8264 --- 110.2 --- 4612 - 1440P



Edited because I realized the clock speed in valley is inaccurate. Actual GPU-z core clock speed is up now


----------



## ZXMustang

Updated score.

ZXMustang --- 6700k / 4.8 --- MSI GTX 980 ti 6G --- 1535/ 8458 --- 116.2 --- 4861


----------



## Nafu

nice scores all around. did any body here achieved 1600mhz on air with 980 Ti?


----------



## delgon

I think only Vince did over 1600 on air (1630 to be exact







) but his ASIC has almost 90% on this card








https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820&page=22


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyle1519*
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 ti SLI, 2068/ 8264


Lol


----------



## Kyle1519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Lol


I realized that the clock speed I posted was incorrect. I was going off what it said in the valley screenshot. +575 is the offset of the stock 1102 speed making it 1677 clock speed after the OC. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Kimir

That's not as simple as such math actually, due to Nvidia boost 2.0 technology, hence the error on unigine bench. That's one reason I edit the vbios myself.
To be sure of your clock, just run GPU-Z and click on the question mark to open the render window. It will ask you if you want to run full screen, click no. Then go to sensor tab and see the real boost clock you are at.


----------



## Kyle1519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's not as simple as such math actually, due to Nvidia boost 2.0 technology, hence the error on unigine bench. That's one reason I edit the vbios myself.
> To be sure of your clock, just run GPU-Z and click on the question mark to open the render window. It will ask you if you want to run full screen, click no. Then go to sensor tab and see the real boost clock you are at.


Thanks for showing me that. Guess I've been calculating clock speed wrong this whole weekend. Been a few years since I've done any overclocking so I'm a little rusty I guess. The 1677MHz I got was from the Graphics card tab of GPUZ, I didn't realize that it was inaccurate as well.



I ran the test in GPU Z and it came up with a clock speed of 1304 MHz in the Sensors tab. I will adjust it in my first post to reflect the correct clock.

Thanks again! REP point added


----------



## M3TAl

Anybody having issue with the Crimson driver not applying driver changes? I'm only managing 73 FPS running the same clocks as my old submission (79.9 FPS). Seems like tess off and such are not actually applying.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Single 1080p
> Kimir --- 5960X --- GTX 980Ti HoF --- 127.3 --- 5327


nice run Kimir!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Anybody having issue with the Crimson driver not applying driver changes? I'm only managing 73 FPS running the same clocks as my old submission (79.9 FPS). Seems like tess off and such are not actually applying.


You can not disable Tess in Valley.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyle1519*
> 
> I ran the test in GPU Z and it came up with a clock speed of 1304 MHz in the Sensors tab.


----------



## Kimir

Got my 2nd Dell U2515H, so now the bench table is also in 1440p.








Gotta do a color calibration asap, but w/e.

1440p entry
Kimir --- 5960X 4.6/4.4 (core/cache) --- GTX 980Ti HOF 1500/2106 --- 77.8 --- 3255


btw, there is an error on my 980 entry in 1440p, I used a 4930K in there, not a 4790K.


----------



## fyzzz

My cpu is also wrong i noticed, it says i7 4690k?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can not disable Tess in Valley.


I'm referring to in the driver settings, not the bench itself.


----------



## theelviscerator

theelviscerator---4790k/4.6ghz--EVGA980TI SC---1433/3930-- 110.7/4633

00020.png 2435k .png file




I think I need a fresh windows install. card seems slow. LOL.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KP 1611/8554 -- 127.8 --- 5345

(been neglecting this KP for too long







)


----------



## Kimir

Look, look at the speed I just can't reach!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Look, look at the speed I just can't reach!


lol - it really came down to getting this 6700K delidded so it could stretch it's legs. The KP is at it's limit on the stock OC bios. Any higher core or ram and it really starts to artifact (pretty colors!). I think I fouled the driver pushing past 1611 tho.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - it really came down to getting this 6700K delidded so it could stretch it's legs. The KP is at it's limit on the stock OC bios. Any higher core or ram and it really starts to artifact (pretty colors!). I think I fouled the driver pushing past 1611 tho.


I was referring more to the KPE more than anything, man I'm struggling getting anything higher than 1500. I wish I could have a KPE like my 980 with the easy 1600 with stock volt on water.
EVGA EU broke a fuse on the price recently, or perhaps it's the €/$ rate + tax that kill all of their offering. Even the PSU that use to be cheaper to all others are expensive now.
I can't complain tho, 1500 on my watercooled KFA² for 740€ while the KPE is 930 w/o shipping and add the block, that's 1100€.









edit: caseking has 6700k pre binned at 4.8ghz, like siliconlottery, however they charge that for a premium price lol!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I was referring more to the KPE more than anything, man I'm struggling getting anything higher than 1500. I wish I could have a KPE like my 980 with the easy 1600 with stock volt on water.
> EVGA EU broke a fuse on the price recently, or perhaps it's the €/$ rate + tax that kill all of their offering. Even the PSU that use to be cheaper to all others are expensive now.
> I can't complain tho, 1500 on my watercooled KFA² for 740€ while the KPE is 930 w/o shipping and add the block, that's 1100€.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: caseking has 6700k pre binned at 4.8ghz, like siliconlottery, however they charge that for a premium price lol!


No I mean, I couldn't top the score I had with a 5960X with this KPE therefore no valid entry. It really did take getting the lid off my 6700K and clocking it up. Valley is overly dependent on cpu clock and gpu ram clock. GPU core is only incremental IMO. Best gains from Vram IME.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KP 1611/8554 -- 127.8 --- 5345
> 
> (been neglecting this KP for too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> theelviscerator---4790k/4.6ghz--EVGA980TI SC---1433/3930-- 110.7/4633
> 
> 00020.png 2435k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a fresh windows install. card seems slow. LOL.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Got my 2nd Dell U2515H, so now the bench table is also in 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta do a color calibration asap, but w/e.
> 
> 1440p entry
> Kimir --- 5960X 4.6/4.4 (core/cache) --- GTX 980Ti HOF 1500/2106 --- 77.8 --- 3255
> 
> 
> btw, there is an error on my 980 entry in 1440p, I used a 4930K in there, not a 4790K.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Updated score.
> 
> ZXMustang --- 6700k / 4.8 --- MSI GTX 980 ti 6G --- 1535/ 8458 --- 116.2 --- 4861











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyle1519*
> 
> Kyle1519 --- 5930k / 4.3 --- EVGA GTX 980 ti SLI, 1304/ 8264 --- 110.2 --- 4612 - 1440P
> 
> 
> 
> Edited because I realized the clock speed in valley is inaccurate. Actual GPU-z core clock speed is up now











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Sorry about that
> 
> Sperson1--- 5820K / 4.5 --- DCII 780 Ti SLI, 1490/4050 --- 151.1 --- 6330


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

An inch of an update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.87GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz /8812MHz -- 129.5 -- 5418*:


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> An inch of an update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.87GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz /8812MHz -- 129.5 -- 5418*:


Inch? Mile? Winning is winning


----------



## Lays

Lays --- i7 4790k / 5.2 Ghz --- 980 TI Matrix, 1533.8 / 2200 --- 125.7 --- 5258

Cpu on 1080mm rad custom loop, Matrix on air right now, should be putting a universal waterblock on it soon.



Pic I took after I closed the benchmark to show clocks:


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 4690k / 5.0 --- GTX 980 ti --- 1520/2108 --- 120.4 --- 5036

Edit: ran it colder and got a much nicer score.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6700K @ 4.94 -- EVGA 980ti KP -- 1540/2096 --- 121.9 ---5100


----------



## maynard14

help guys why is mine so low compare to others at 1500 ghz









i tried 100 percent fan at 1500 ghz and 2000 memory highest temp is 63c

but still low score









my 4790k is oc to 4.7 ghz and ram is 1866 xmp


----------



## ZXMustang

Its because others with astronomical scores are cheating. They are over-riding the Valley settings with the Nvidia control panel settings. Dumbing them down, then running the tests getting these juiced up scores. Your scores are right in line with my testing with the 4790k and the 980ti OC'd to about the same limits. But these LOL people in the 5XXX ranges with the same hardware, are getting their edge with the nvidia control panel... Sucks.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Its because others with astronomical scores are cheating. They are over-riding the Valley settings with the Nvidia control panel settings. Dumbing them down, then running the tests getting these juiced up scores. Your scores are right in line with my testing with the 4790k and the 980ti OC'd to about the same limits. But these LOL people in the 5XXX ranges with the same hardware, are getting their edge with the nvidia control panel... Sucks.


oh i see,,, hahah thats kinda funny, but i didnt know that,,, but atleast now i know you can set the settings on nvdia control panel and im at the right track









thank you so much


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Its because others with astronomical scores are cheating. They are over-riding the Valley settings with the Nvidia control panel settings. Dumbing them down, then running the tests getting these juiced up scores. Your scores are right in line with my testing with the 4790k and the 980ti OC'd to about the same limits. But these LOL people in the 5XXX ranges with the same hardware, are getting their edge with the nvidia control panel... Sucks.


The rules are stated right in the first post. Welcome to competitive benchmarking. Everyone is on the same playing field settings wise. Cooling and silicon lottery is another matter.


----------



## ZXMustang

It only says to change 4 settings in the Nvidia control panel. There are lots more you can set manually then that...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> help guys why is mine so low compare to others at 1500 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried 100 percent fan at 1500 ghz and 2000 memory highest temp is 63c
> 
> but still low score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 4790k is oc to 4.7 ghz and ram is 1866 xmp
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Use Windows 7 if you have it. Set your desktop to classic.

Do the tweaks on the first post and get core and your vram as high as you can. Vram is very important in Valley. CPU overclock is important too, so turn off HT and clock your 4790k up. Valley doesn't benefit HT. If you can overclock your memory further, that also helps.

Goodluck.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Use Windows 7 if you have it. Set your desktop to classic.
> 
> Do the tweaks on the first post and get core and your vram as high as you can. Vram is very important in Valley. CPU overclock is important too, so turn off HT and clock your 4790k up. Valley doesn't benefit HT. If you can overclock your memory further, that also helps.
> 
> Goodluck.


nice thank you guys

ill try again later when i get home


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> It only says to change 4 settings in the Nvidia control panel. There are lots more you can set manually then that...


And don't you think they'd be listed if other ones are? Common sense lol.

I don't change anything else other than the ones listed in the OP, with a fresh windows 7 install.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Its because others with astronomical scores are cheating. They are over-riding the Valley settings with the Nvidia control panel settings. Dumbing them down, then running the tests getting these juiced up scores. Your scores are right in line with my testing with the 4790k and the 980ti OC'd to about the same limits. But these LOL people in the 5XXX ranges with the same hardware, are getting their edge with the nvidia control panel... Sucks.


"cheating" when it's allowed in the rules & tells you what to change in OP.

If you're getting low scores at similar settings vs other people, it's because your OS is crowded and slowing your scores down. Not to mention the cards with Samsung memories are gonna pull away from the Hynix ones, even at similar memory frequencies. Samsung has tighter timings.


----------



## Kold

To the guy upset about his 45XX score, that is a very solid score for what you're running.

Anyways, here's my run with an Evga GTX 980 Ti Hybrid. ASIC of 80%, but the Power Limit is holding her back as you can see..











Kold --- 6700K @ 4.6GHz --- 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1512 / 8000 --- 106.4 --- 4452


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> To the guy upset about his 45XX score, that is a very solid score for what you're running.
> 
> Anyways, here's my run with an Evga GTX 980 Ti Hybrid. ASIC of 80%, but the Power Limit is holding her back as you can see..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kold --- 6700K @ 4.6GHz --- 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1512 / 8000 --- 106.4 --- 4452


thank you so much for the comparison bro :0

i never tried max oc on my 980 ti,, but i will try to find it when i have time

but noob question how can you know if the power limit is holding you back?


----------



## looniam

using GPU-Z will let you know:



or the OSD in AB and PX (settings to "enable" and "show") if you're ~10% below the TP you'll likely start to throttle.

E:
ignore the 0% load - running kombuster before i started GPU-Z.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> And don't you think they'd be listed if other ones are? Common sense lol.
> 
> I don't change anything else other than the ones listed in the OP, *with a fresh windows 7 install.*
> 
> "cheating" when it's allowed in the rules & tells you what to change in OP.
> 
> If you're getting low scores at similar settings vs other people, it's because your OS is crowded and slowing your scores down. Not to mention the cards with Samsung memories are gonna pull away from the Hynix ones, even at similar memory frequencies. *Samsung has tighter timings*.


Ya can go go to this extreme, new OS install, or a shaved OS benching disk, sub-ambient cooling etc, or just run it using the tweaks in the OP and push as hard as possible. Sammy ram helps in certain settings, and the timings are bios dependent.
Main things to do:
1) OP tweaks
2) Set windows to High Perf Plan - or disable speedstep to run max turbo frequency)
3) max your CPU frequency (as MrT said, HT is no/little benefit)
4) VAllaey realy benefits from teh highest V ram frequency the card can manage.
5) minimize as many background processes as possible.

It's a fun benchmark and alot of useful data about new and old graphics cards







.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> using GPU-Z will let you know:
> 
> 
> 
> or the OSD in AB and PX (settings to "enable" and "show") if you're ~10% below the TP you'll likely start to throttle.
> 
> E:
> ignore the 0% load - running kombuster before i started GPU-Z.


thanks sir, mine i think is throttling too at 130 percent in msi after burner i get 103 percent tdp

i am right? pls ignore the msi after burner settings i reset to default speeds before i screen shot it



i think there is no way to fix this issue right?

and lastly i notice that even at 67 mv plus in msi ab i still gives me the total voltage of 1.224 same with 87 mv volts.. kinda confusing


----------



## looniam

i get pretty much like you in AB and PX also. i modded my bios to boost to 1404mhz @ 1.237v (reads 1.23 and probably 6-12mv heavy handed but rock solid gaming)

setting 6mv or less makes no difference, 7mv - 24mv hits a 1.248mv reading (_likely 1.250 actual_) and adding 25mv goes to 1.264mv (_max set in bios is 1.688_) looking at nvidia inspector - i see adjustments @ 12.5mv and 25mv.











as far as the power target - i just compensated for the ~10% difference. the first thing i did with my SC+ was jack up the max PT to 150% and *run FS and saw i had 123.3% max TDP in the first graphics test* ( ~ 309 watts during biggest load in that bench). i then set 330 watts for 100% (_132% of 250 watts_) and 380 watts @ 115% (for benching "room") in the bios.

don't know if that made sense. if you're looking to mod the bios, i found this guide very helpful:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

(needs translated if you don't have chrome w/translate enabled) take a look at the two voltage sliders that show after using Kepler Bios Tweaker. those set boost voltage and controls temp thottling of the voltage.









E: on a side note i just lowered my voltage to 1.225. i had it there before but thought it was causing some crashing in MGSVttp. and got the same exact readings as before. well it took +12mv before it went to 1.248 instead of >7mv. 1.230/1.248/1.264

and just now and before i posted (b4 editing the voltage) anything over +31mv in AB caused my system to crash. PX has no problems


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x GTX TitanX --- 177.4 ---- 7424


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x GTX TitanX --- 177.4 ---- 7424


You're making my mouth water...







Awesome score!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x GTX TitanX --- 177.4 ---- 7424











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> To the guy upset about his 45XX score, that is a very solid score for what you're running.
> 
> Anyways, here's my run with an Evga GTX 980 Ti Hybrid. ASIC of 80%, but the Power Limit is holding her back as you can see..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kold --- 6700K @ 4.6GHz --- 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1512 / 8000 --- 106.4 --- 4452











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6700K @ 4.94 -- EVGA 980ti KP -- 1540/2096 --- 121.9 ---5100











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 4690k / 5.0 --- GTX 980 ti --- 1520/2108 --- 120.4 --- 5036
> 
> Edit: ran it colder and got a much nicer score.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Lays --- i7 4790k / 5.2 Ghz --- 980 TI Matrix, 1533.8 / 2200 --- 125.7 --- 5258
> 
> Cpu on 1080mm rad custom loop, Matrix on air right now, should be putting a universal waterblock on it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic I took after I closed the benchmark to show clocks:











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> An inch of an update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.87GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz /8812MHz -- 129.5 -- 5418*:


----------



## Jpmboy

sorry xoriam









jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanX @ 1499/7950 --- 184.6 --- 7724



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kold

Kold --- 6700K @ 4.6GHz --- 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1512 / 8200 --- 117.7 --- 4925

This is with the handful of tweaks shown in the OP, guys. It definitely works.


----------



## PedroC1999

What would be the average score of a stock 980 Ti (1080p Extreme HD)

Thanks


----------



## lilchronic

Probably around 110 FPS, Too bad we dont have any more charts showing those kind of stats.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Probably around 110 FPS, Too bad we dont have any more charts showing those kind of stats.


you know that google spreadsheet can be sorted by gpus?



i'm so far down i don't fit on the screen.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you know that google spreadsheet can be sorted by gpus?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so far down i don't fit on the screen.


Yes i do. Pedro used to be the thread starter and had a bunch of graphs for it.


----------



## looniam

aaaaahhhhh. thanks for letting me know

and thanks for being the OG OP Pedro!


----------



## mfranco702

mfranco702 --- i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz --- GTX Titan X sli @ 1430 / 7850 --- 159.0 FPS --- 6654


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry xoriam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanX @ 1499/7950 --- 184.6 --- 7724
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




wow! you're making my jealous, i had to sell my 980ti when I went to the usa, now I'm back on a single 970 Y_Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Kold --- 6700K @ 4.6GHz --- 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1512 / 8200 --- 117.7 --- 4925
> 
> This is with the handful of tweaks shown in the OP, guys. It definitely works.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


Image not clear
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> mfranco702 --- i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz --- GTX Titan X sli @ 1430 / 7850 --- 159.0 FPS --- 6654


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


Image not visable.


----------



## Stige

Anyone with a 390 confirm if these are anywhere near accurate? One is stock, other one is 1268/1730.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I only see one other 390 result listed

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12380#post_24286932

Your OC'd result looks pretty close to me.


----------



## svictorcc

Member Name: svictorcc
Processor / Speed: 4790k @4840mhz
GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, @1647mhz/default/8312mhz
AVG. FPS: 71,7
Score: 3001
RESOLUTION: 1080p

Proof:


----------



## BrawndoQC

brawndoqc --- [email protected] --- 2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 Ti (SLI) --- 179.9 --- 7526


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 1280/1625 --- 81.4 --- 3405


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 1280/1625 --- 81.4 --- 3405











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrawndoQC*
> 
> brawndoqc --- [email protected] --- 2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 Ti (SLI) --- 179.9 --- 7526











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Member Name: svictorcc
> Processor / Speed: 4790k @4840mhz
> GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, @1647mhz/default/8312mhz
> AVG. FPS: 71,7
> Score: 3001
> RESOLUTION: 1080p
> 
> Proof:


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yes i do. Pedro used to be the thread starter and had a bunch of graphs for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> aaaaahhhhh. thanks for letting me know
> 
> and thanks for being the OG OP Pedro!


actually i was so wrong about that lol

Karlitos was the original owner


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> actually i was so wrong about that lol
> 
> Karlitos was the original owner


Yes, he did an awesome job on this thread, made it so fun!


----------



## Xoriam

Kinda weird, we haven't recieved any 960, fury or nano submissions.


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 1300/1625 --- 82.0 --- 3429


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, he did an awesome job on this thread, made it so fun!


I always thought Eric was the thread starter.








Karlitos was a blast tho.


----------



## looniam

check the first 200 posts; both threads were merged as each had started one..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> check the first 200 posts; both threads were merged as each had started one..


ah - that's it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 1300/1625 --- 82.0 --- 3429


----------



## Stige

Stige --- i5 3570K / 4.9GHz --- AMD R9 390 1265/1700 --- 75.6 --- 3165



Finally got my mobo back from warranty, gained like 2 FPS.


----------



## roberta507

robe[email protected] 980Ti 1540/2100 114.3 4781


----------



## Genocide_Jim

genocide_jim --- i7 6700K at 4.6GHz ---- 2 x G1 970's in SLI----1619MHz---3805MHz----115.3---4823


----------



## DooRules

DooRules -- 6700K @ 5.108 --- 980 ti KP @ 1563/2174 --- 5244


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Stige --- i5 3570K / 4.9GHz --- AMD R9 390 1265/1700 --- 75.6 --- 3165
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my mobo back from warranty, gained like 2 FPS.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> [email protected] 980Ti 1540/2100 114.3 4781











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genocide_Jim*
> 
> genocide_jim --- i7 6700K at 4.6GHz ---- 2 x G1 970's in SLI----1619MHz---3805MHz----115.3---4823











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules -- 6700K @ 5.108 --- 980 ti KP @ 1563/2174 --- 5244











Please remember fps in the line next time


----------



## ezd13

hi all thought id give it a blast on the old 990x lol

hope its right....

EZD13 / i7 990x @ 4.572 / msi 780 + zotac 780 @ 1440mhz mem @ 3402mhz / avg fps 114.8fps score 4805











nice to know x58 still up there bless its cotton socks


----------



## Vellinious

Not getting what I want out of this card, but it's getting closer.

Vellinious: 5820k @ 4.875 -- 8GB 290X @ 1303 core / 1802 memory -- 3513


----------



## pangallosr

Pangallosr---i7 4790k @ 4.9ghz---Titan X SLI; 1430/7452---160.5---6715
took some doing to finally get back up here after losing my motherboard for my 3770K. Still got the cpu, just hoping one day I will be able to find a decent board to once again pair it with.
Damn those little cutoffs on the backside of the motherboards, punctured a fan wire and fried my board. The 3770K I got a hold of was one of those rare finds, not a golden ticket, but still pretty decent.
This one, the 4790K... have to use 1.369v to get to 4.9ghz. Custom watercooled and managing 84C with Prime95 after 3 hours.
Before anyone asks.... yes I can go higher on both the gpu's and the cpu..... but the temps and stability are more important to me than just getting the score.
Large image.... since my preceding submission was too small to verify the numbers.
btw..... two different systems and Win10 but Valley reports Win8. Is this normal?
and what is up with the clock speed showing so much higher than the actual.... or is that a number I don't understand?


----------



## SteezyTN

I don't understand why I'm getting such a low score with two Titan X's at 1465mhz/4000mhz and a 4770K at 4.6Ghz. I did almost 150FPS once (1080p), and I cant do it again. I keep scoring in the high 130's. I can barely break 140 now. What the heck is going on?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Try it again in a couple of days, my fps score varies by 100 points or so from day to day. Some days I get the same score in SLI as I do single card, some days SLI works. Last time I tried it, it ran at 10fps.

I don't care for this benchmark, every other benchmark I've tried scales with system settings, Valley just does its own thing.

I can fire up Heaven right now with my 24/7 clocks and score within 5fps of my high score there.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I don't understand why I'm getting such a low score with two Titan X's at 1465mhz/4000mhz and a 4770K at 4.6Ghz. I did almost 150FPS once (1080p), and I cant do it again. I keep scoring in the high 130's. I can barely break 140 now. What the heck is going on?


you have windows power plan on high performance?

i was getting 150FPS with two 780ti's
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11900_50#post_23611169


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Ran it today, bettered my old score by one place







Last time I ran it, got 10FPS. Seriously.

GnarlyCharlie-- 5960X @ 4.6GHz -- TitanX SLI @ 1525/7560 - 172.4 Score/7212 FPS


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you have windows power plan on high performance?
> 
> i was getting 150FPS with two 780ti's
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11900_50#post_23611169


Just ran it with High Performance, and got 137.4FPS


----------



## looniam

i gave up trying to go from 100fps to 110 like very other 980TI gets . . .just saying.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Just ran it with High Performance, and got 137.4FPS


NVCP set to maximum performance, single display performance and all that?


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 1325/1625 --- 83.9 --- 3510


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 1325/1625 --- 83.9 --- 3510











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Ran it today, bettered my old score by one place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I ran it, got 10FPS. Seriously.
> 
> GnarlyCharlie-- 5960X @ 4.6GHz -- TitanX SLI @ 1525/7560 - 172.4 Score/7212 FPS











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> Pangallosr---i7 4790k @ 4.9ghz---Titan X SLI; 1430/7452---160.5---6715
> took some doing to finally get back up here after losing my motherboard for my 3770K. Still got the cpu, just hoping one day I will be able to find a decent board to once again pair it with.
> Damn those little cutoffs on the backside of the motherboards, punctured a fan wire and fried my board. The 3770K I got a hold of was one of those rare finds, not a golden ticket, but still pretty decent.
> This one, the 4790K... have to use 1.369v to get to 4.9ghz. Custom watercooled and managing 84C with Prime95 after 3 hours.
> Before anyone asks.... yes I can go higher on both the gpu's and the cpu..... but the temps and stability are more important to me than just getting the score.
> Large image.... since my preceding submission was too small to verify the numbers.
> btw..... two different systems and Win10 but Valley reports Win8. Is this normal?
> and what is up with the clock speed showing so much higher than the actual.... or is that a number I don't understand?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not getting what I want out of this card, but it's getting closer.
> 
> Vellinious: 5820k @ 4.875 -- 8GB 290X @ 1303 core / 1802 memory -- 3513











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezd13*
> 
> hi all thought id give it a blast on the old 990x lol
> 
> hope its right....
> 
> EZD13 / i7 990x @ 4.572 / msi 780 + zotac 780 @ 1440mhz mem @ 3402mhz / avg fps 114.8fps score 4805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice to know x58 still up there bless its cotton socks


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i gave up trying to go from 100fps to 110 like very other 980TI gets . . .just saying.


Weird Huh? Especially for those of us that have been around the block a few times (my 1st OC'd card - Leadtek Ti4200)








Valley is inconsistent but for me Firestrike is even worse







... t

This is on an older PCI-E 2.0 platform and I got slightly better scores by prioritizing my ram clock over the Core clock ... (+650)8316 / (+136)1490 vs 1520/8000 with my stellar ASIC "Smasic" 63.7% freeky cool (on air) load 57c/65F ambient G1











We're not alone, check out Laithan's scores *Here* ... 94.7fps with a 1595 core OC


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Weird Huh? Especially for those of us that have been around the block a few times (my 1st OC'd card - Leadtek Ti4200)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley is inconsistent but for me Firestrike is even worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... t
> 
> This is on an older PCI-E 2.0 platform and I got slightly better scores by prioritizing my ram clock over the Core clock ... (+650)8316 / (+136)1490 vs 1520/8000 with my stellar ASIC "Smasic" 63.7% freeky cool (on air) load 57c/65F ambient G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not alone, check out Laithan's scores *Here* ... 94.7fps with a 1595 core OC


Maybe because hes bottlenecking the hell out of the card with that ancient cpu, lol. Or he has a crowded OS. Valley can become cpu intensive in some of the scenes if you have very high fps.

When I bench Valley on a clean 7 install it's extremely consistent in scores, only deviates like 0.2-0.5 fps each run


----------



## PedroC1999

Has anyone here ran RealBench (2.43)

What sort of scores you achieving?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Has anyone here ran RealBench (2.43)
> 
> What sort of scores you achieving?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Man, that score was way higher than I remember ever getting, then saw there was a new version. Must have just came out, my score is way to good to last long:



Old score, same basic settings AFAIK


----------



## PedroC1999

PedroC1999 --- Intel i7 3820 / 4502MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1492MHz/1920MHz --- 105.5 --- 4415


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> PedroC1999 --- Intel i7 3820 / 4502MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1492MHz/1920MHz --- 105.5 --- 4415
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i see you're close 1500, what voltage was that?

but valley does love vram OCing > core OCing.









still good job.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i see you're close 1500, what voltage was that?
> 
> but valley does love vram OCing > core OCing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still good job.


1.255v, I've ran 1501mhz and got 4427.

Got to see if it's game stable first


----------



## ZXMustang

ZXMustang-- 5820k @ 4.5GHz -- MSI 390x 8G @ 1150/6600 ---71.9 - 3007 Score


----------



## ht_addict

[email protected](4374Ghz OC)---Sapphire FuryX(x3) @ 1150/550mhz---143.5fps--6004 Score


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> [email protected](4374Ghz OC)---Sapphire FuryX(x3) @ 1150/550mhz---143.5fps--6004 Score


Need to disable all but 2 cores and overclock the crap out of them. Get 4.9 going on 2 cores, disable hyperthreading and try it again. Score should come up quite a ways.


----------



## ht_addict

Took it up to 4600mhz on all cores and scored a couple hundred extra points.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Took it up to 4600mhz on all cores and scored a couple hundred extra points.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> ZXMustang-- 5820k @ 4.5GHz -- MSI 390x 8G @ 1150/6600 ---71.9 - 3007 Score












Thats weird a 390X performing like a 970
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> PedroC1999 --- Intel i7 3820 / 4502MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1492MHz/1920MHz --- 105.5 --- 4415


----------



## DJRamses

DJRamses --- Intel i7 5960X / 4626MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1649MHz/2160MHz --- 127,6 --- 5337


----------



## DJRamses

New run:

DJRamses --- Intel i7 5960X / 4626MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1688MHz/2160MHz --- 129,1 --- 5402


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

That's beastly DJRamses!

I think you can get into 1st place!


----------



## DJRamses

Thank You MrTOOSHORT..









I can Try it ..

I have still room for improvement..


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Took it up to 4600mhz on all cores and scored a couple hundred extra points.


[email protected](4600Ghzz OC)---Sapphire FuryX(x3) @ 1150/550mhz---150.5fps--6296 Score


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 4904 MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1538 / 4037 --- 177.4 --- 7423


----------



## DJRamses

DJRamses --- Intel i7 5960X / 4750MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1739MHz/2160MHz --- 130,1 --- 5442


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> DJRamses --- Intel i7 5960X / 4750MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1739MHz/2160MHz --- 130,1 --- 5442


Let me grab some paper to take notes. Nice work.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> DJRamses --- Intel i7 5960X / 4750MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1739MHz/2160MHz --- 130,1 --- 5442


That card is gold for sure lol


----------



## DJRamses

Thanks to all...









Yes .. i am very happy with that card...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> Thanks to all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. i am very happy with that card...


Come support the green team








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Come support the green team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


I just added to the team.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Edge0fSanity --- 6700k/4.7ghz --- GTX 980ti SLI, 1564 core / Memory 8316 --- 181.9 --- 7609 - 1080p



Edge0fSanity --- 6700k/4.7ghz --- GTX 980ti SLI, 1564 core / Memory 8208 --- 138.0 --- 5772 - 1440p


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> That card is gold for sure lol


He gave 1.7v on the core, on " chilled water" ( radiator outside).
A little crazy for sure (







) but very helpful; Kingpin said there is not core scaling over certain temps. He proves that really high voltages go beyond temps issues.

Sry for my bad english, i'm not a native!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> Edge0fSanity --- 6700k/4.7ghz --- GTX 980ti SLI, 1564 core / Memory 8316 --- 181.9 --- 7609 - 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Edge0fSanity --- 6700k/4.7ghz --- GTX 980ti SLI, 1564 core / Memory 8208 --- 138.0 --- 5772 - 1440p











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> DJRamses --- Intel i7 5960X / 4750MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1739MHz/2160MHz --- 130,1 --- 5442


WOWOWOW OP card!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 4904 MHz --- GTX 980 Ti, 1538 / 4037 --- 177.4 --- 7423


Thats and SLI run, please add that next time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> ht_addict.--I7-5[email protected](4600Ghzz OC)---Sapphire FuryX(x3) @ 1150/550mhz---150.5fps--6296 Score


ohhh finally a FuryX


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 1325/1625 --- 85.6 --- 3582


----------



## drakleon84

drakleon84 --- [email protected] 4.0Ghz ---- Zotac Geforce 980 Ti & Nvidia Geforce 980 Ti (SLI) ; 1291 / 3506 ---- 109.2 ---- 4570 --- 1440p


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*


Thanks for getting me into the list.

If you could make one small change on that list for me it would be awesome. You listed my name as EdgeOfSanity with a O in the Of. Its actually a zero like 0, Edge0fsanity. Some impostor registered a now inactive account with my name without the zero many years ago.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> Thanks for getting me into the list.
> 
> If you could make one small change on that list for me it would be awesome. You listed my name as EdgeOfSanity with a O in the Of. Its actually a zero like 0, Edge0fsanity. Some impostor registered a now inactive account with my name without the zero many years ago.


Identify theft. It's real!

On a serious note, nice run.


----------



## ultraex2003

ultraex2003>> core i7 5820k @ 4.700 >>>cf 2X290 @1180/1550>>Score 5152>> 123.1 FPS >>1080P


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic --- 5820k / 4.85Ghz --- GTX Titan X, 1545Mhz / 2103Mhz --- 127.6 AVG. FPS --- 5339 - 1080p.


----------



## theshadowofsam

Update on my previous runs.

Theshadowofsam -- 5930k @ 4.0 -- gtx 980ti 1466 / 8100 -- AVG FPS 113.5 -- score 4747 -- 1080p



TIE!


----------



## solidshark91493

Update:
solidshark91493 -- FX9590 @4.0 -- Zotac GTX 980 Amp omega edition 1454 / 7046 -- AVG FPS 70.8 -- score 2962 -- 1080p

I feel this score is extremely low and im not sure how to improve it. I suck at overclocking and this gpu is even harder. My cpu is underclocked because its on air till I setup my watercooling system.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> Update:
> solidshark91493 -- FX9590 @4.0 -- Zotac GTX 980 Amp omega edition 1454 / 7046 -- AVG FPS 70.8 -- score 2962 -- 1080p
> 
> I feel this score is extremely low and im not sure how to improve it. I suck at overclocking and this gpu is even harder. My cpu is underclocked because its on air till I setup my watercooling system.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Update on my previous runs.
> 
> Theshadowofsam -- 5930k @ 4.0 -- gtx 980ti 1466 / 8100 -- AVG FPS 113.5 -- score 4747 -- 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> TIE!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic --- 5820k / 4.85Ghz --- GTX Titan X, 1545Mhz / 2103Mhz --- 127.6 AVG. FPS --- 5339 - 1080p.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> ultraex2003>> core i7 5820k @ 4.700 >>>cf 2X290 @1180/1550>>Score 5152>> 123.1 FPS >>1080P











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> Thanks for getting me into the list.
> 
> If you could make one small change on that list for me it would be awesome. You listed my name as EdgeOfSanity with a O in the Of. Its actually a zero like 0, Edge0fsanity. Some impostor registered a now inactive account with my name without the zero many years ago.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drakleon84*
> 
> drakleon84 --- [email protected] 4.0Ghz ---- Zotac Geforce 980 Ti & Nvidia Geforce 980 Ti (SLI) ; 1291 / 3506 ---- 109.2 ---- 4570 --- 1440p











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 1325/1625 --- 85.6 --- 3582


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KP 1558/2138 --- 43.6 --- 2109 4K


( the entry in position 16 of the 4K table was run at 2x AA.







)


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KP 1558/2138 --- 43.6 --- 2109 4K
> 
> 
> ( the entry in position 16 of the 4K table was run at 2x AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )












thanks for pointing that out.
you wrote the wrong score here btw. it's 1823


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you wrote the wrong score here btw. it's 1823


oops.









yeah - at 2xAA I'm getting over 50FPS.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules--- 6700K @ 5.112 --- 980tiKP @ 1593/ 2109 --- FPS 127.4 -- 5330


----------



## cyper.bg

Shouldn't I get like 180fps with these kind of clocks? Why the low score?

6719 - 2x Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming Windforce @ 1500Mhz/8200Mhz - i7 [email protected]


----------



## ZXMustang

Better read the first post.


----------



## cyper.bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Better read the first post.


I've done the tweaks. Am I missing anything else?

Windows 10 x64
Tested with 362.00 and 361.91


----------



## ZXMustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyper.bg*
> 
> I've done the tweaks. Am I missing anything else?
> 
> Windows 10 x64
> Tested with 362.00 and 361.91


The formatting of your submission is backwards, and your screen shot is wrong. YOu need to hit f12 right after you get the results screen while the software is still running. You will then see the entire screen. These are the rules.


----------



## looniam

you need a" in bench" screen shot not just the results.


----------



## cyper.bg

I am not worried about my score being added to the table.
I am worried about being low.


----------



## theshadowofsam

Woot

Updated entry

Theshadowofsam -- 5930k @ 4.6 -- gtx 980ti 1498 / 4131 -- 117.4 AVG FPS -- 4913 Score


----------



## done12many2

Change 2

done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 4.95 GHz --- (2) GTX 980 Ti SLI / 1549 GPU / 8132 Mem --- 184.8 --- 7731


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyper.bg*
> 
> Shouldn't I get like 180fps with these kind of clocks? Why the low score?
> 
> 6719 - 2x Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming Windforce @ 1500Mhz/8200Mhz - i7 [email protected]


you may have hit that point to which your on the downhill side of the oc peak. I and I am sure many can tell you that sometimes a slower clock for both the gpu and the memory can result in a higher score. Also I have seen as little as 1mhz make a 100 point variance. There are peaks and valleys to get to the top of what the cards are capable, finding the right combination of voltage, gpu and vram clocks can be tedious and frustrating. Sometimes just because one value works really well, it may not be compatible with the clock or the voltage for the other.
Good luck


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyper.bg*
> 
> Shouldn't I get like 180fps with these kind of clocks? Why the low score?
> 
> 6719 - 2x Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming Windforce @ 1500Mhz/8200Mhz - i7 [email protected]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> you may have hit that point to which your on the downhill side of the oc peak. I and I am sure many can tell you that sometimes a slower clock for both the gpu and the memory can result in a higher score. Also I have seen as little as 1mhz make a 100 point variance. There are peaks and valleys to get to the top of what the cards are capable, finding the right combination of voltage, gpu and vram clocks can be tedious and frustrating. Sometimes just because one value works really well, it may not be compatible with the clock or the voltage for the other.
> Good luck


Just like pangallosr said, you've probably hit your GPUs' wall so to speak. There's a sweet spot in the OC and sometimes increasing the core clock amounts to very little gained or even some loss. As a good example of very little check out these two runs. Ones at 1500 MHz and the other at 1549. Increasing voltage and raising the clock doesn't necessarily net a gain. Increasing voltage, raising the clock, and messing around with memory a bit might result in something completely unexpected. It's just a matter of trying different things and having the patience to meticulously record everything your doing.

Good luck!

Example at 1500 MHz



Example at 1549 MHz


----------



## DooRules

update...

DooRules --- 6700K 5.112 --- 980 ti KP @ 1592/ 2134 --- FPS 129.2 ---- 5406


----------



## cyper.bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> you may have hit that point to which your on the downhill side of the oc peak. I and I am sure many can tell you that sometimes a slower clock for both the gpu and the memory can result in a higher score. Also I have seen as little as 1mhz make a 100 point variance. There are peaks and valleys to get to the top of what the cards are capable, finding the right combination of voltage, gpu and vram clocks can be tedious and frustrating. Sometimes just because one value works really well, it may not be compatible with the clock or the voltage for the other.
> Good luck


I am 25fps below people with similar clocks. That is a lot.
Is it possible that the CPU is limiting me?
[email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Just like pangallosr said, you've probably hit your GPUs' wall so to speak. There's a sweet spot in the OC and sometimes increasing the core clock amounts to very little gained or even some loss. As a good example of very little check out these two runs. Ones at 1500 MHz and the other at 1549. Increasing voltage and raising the clock doesn't necessarily net a gain. Increasing voltage, raising the clock, and messing around with memory a bit might result in something completely unexpected. It's just a matter of trying different things and having the patience to meticulously record everything your doing.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Example at 1500 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> Example at 1549 MHz


I agree with that, but here the difference is enormous. I should be getting 180+fps at least, judging my other's people results.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyper.bg*
> 
> I am 25fps below people with similar clocks. That is a lot.
> Is it possible that the CPU is limiting me?
> [email protected]
> 
> I agree with that, but here the difference is enormous. I should be getting 180+fps at least, judging my other's people results.


Your CPU is fine especially at 4.9GHz.

One thing to check though. Are you making your runs without any power savings kicking in? Are you set to "High Performance" under the "Power Options" tab within the control panel?

This has screwed me up a time or two.


----------



## cyper.bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Your CPU is fine especially at 4.9GHz.
> 
> One thing to check though. Are you making your runs without any power savings kicking in? Are you set to "High Performance" under the "Power Options" tab within the control panel?
> 
> This has screwed me up a time or two.


I actually changed it from Balanced to High Performance recently and I believe it was before benching.
Will test tonight to verify that.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyper.bg*
> 
> I actually changed it from Balanced to High Performance recently and I believe it was before benching.
> Will test tonight to verify that.


Hopefully that's it. I usually take a similar frame rate hit when I forget to disable it altogether in the BIOS or switch it inside Windows.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> update...
> 
> DooRules --- 6700K 5.112 --- 980 ti KP @ 1592/ 2134 --- FPS 129.2 ---- 5406


nice work!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> update...
> 
> DooRules --- 6700K 5.112 --- 980 ti KP @ 1592/ 2134 --- FPS 129.2 ---- 5406


Could you please resubmit with only the screenshot of valley? thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Change 2
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 4.95 GHz --- (2) GTX 980 Ti SLI / 1549 GPU / 8132 Mem --- 184.8 --- 7731











Nice one man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Woot
> 
> Updated entry
> 
> Theshadowofsam -- 5930k @ 4.6 -- gtx 980ti 1498 / 4131 -- 117.4 AVG FPS -- 4913 Score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyper.bg*
> 
> I am 25fps below people with similar clocks. That is a lot.
> Is it possible that the CPU is limiting me?
> [email protected]
> I agree with that, but here the difference is enormous. I should be getting 180+fps at least, judging my other's people results.


make sure to have windows power plan set to Hi perf mode if you have speedstep enabled.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6700K 5.112 --- 980 ti KP @ 1592/ 2134 --- FPS 129.2 ---- 5406


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6700K 5.112 --- 980 ti KP @ 1592/ 2134 --- FPS 129.2 ---- 5406


----------



## cyper.bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> wholeeo -- 4790K @ 4.9Ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI -- Core: 1530Mhz -- Shaders: 2816 -- Memory: 3903Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 176.4 -- Score: 7381
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is going to be my last submission, otherwise I'll be tempted to go out and buy X99 gear.


So I've been testing again and still low scores:

I see you got similar hardware as me, but for some reason you get almost 7fps more. Any ideas why?

Also is it normal that the main card reaches 59C, while the other only 40 (yes it has more room for fresh air, but still almost 20 degrees difference).

Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming Windforce SLI @ 1518Mhz/8280Mhz - i7 [email protected]
169.5fps - 7093 Score

Windows 10 x64
Tweaks done
Tried 3 different drivers
Power options set to High Performance in Windows


----------



## Raudi119

Raudi119 -- i5 4670k @ 4.6Ghz -- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 -- Core: 1574Mhz -- Memory: 4000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 119.6 -- Score: 5004


----------



## dagget3450

Fury X representing time








3840x2160 4k
Dagget3450 - i7 [email protected] -- AMD Fury X (x4) -- 1100Cr/545Mem -- AVG FPS 115.0 -- Score 4812 -- 4kresolution


Dagget3450 - i7 [email protected] -- AMD Fury X (x4) -- 1135Cr/560Mem -- AVG FPS 163.8 -- Score 6852 -- 1440p











Edit: typed mem speed wrong - fixed
Edit: added 1140p result


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 5.0 GHz --- (2) GTX 980 Ti SLI / 1550 GPU / 8092 Mem --- 185.2 --- 7751


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 5.0 GHz --- (2) GTX 980 Ti SLI / 1550 GPU / 8092 Mem --- 185.2 --- 7751


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

please post without gpuz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Fury X representing time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3840x2160 4k
> Dagget3450 - i7 [email protected] -- AMD Fury X (x4) -- 1100Cr/545Mem -- AVG FPS 115.0 -- Score 4812 -- 4kresolution
> 
> 
> Dagget3450 - i7 [email protected] -- AMD Fury X (x4) -- 1135Cr/560Mem -- AVG FPS 163.8 -- Score 6852 -- 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: typed mem speed wrong - fixed
> Edit: added 1140p result











wow nice dude! do a 1080 run as well, i'm really interested to see how high those numbers would be hahahahaha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raudi119*
> 
> Raudi119 -- i5 4670k @ 4.6Ghz -- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 -- Core: 1574Mhz -- Memory: 4000Mhz -- Avg. FPS: 119.6 -- Score: 5004


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> please post without gpuz


done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 5.0 GHz --- (2) GTX 980 Ti SLI / 1550 GPU / 8092 Mem --- 185.2 --- 7751


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> please post without gpuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow nice dude! do a 1080 run as well, i'm really interested to see how high those numbers would be hahahahaha


TY - Waiting on a psu adapter, this bench is murder on my psu. Not sure why but 1080 seems broken on crossfire. I'll check into it all soon


----------



## mbed0123

Kick A$$ brotha..... Way to notch it up to the top!!


----------



## dagget3450

Updates

Dagget3450 - i7 [email protected] -- AMD Fury X (x4) -- 1130Cr/530Mem -- AVG FPS 116.4 -- Score 4872 -- 4kresolution


Dagget3450 - i7 [email protected] -- AMD Fury X (x4) -- 1135Cr/560Mem -- AVG FPS 166.9 -- Score 6985 -- 1440p


----------



## romian

*romian --- i7 4770K @ 4.6 ghz ---- GTX Titan X ; 1525 / 4039 ---- 119.9 FPS ---- 5019*


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 6700k @ 5200MHz - GTX 980Ti Matrix - 1696Mhz/8554MHz - FPS=130.6 - Score = 5465


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 6700k @ 5200MHz - GTX 980Ti Matrix - 1696Mhz/8554MHz - FPS=130.6 - Score = 5465











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> *romian --- i7 4770K @ 4.6 ghz ---- GTX Titan X ; 1525 / 4039 ---- 119.9 FPS ---- 5019*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Updates
> 
> Dagget3450 - i7 [email protected] -- AMD Fury X (x4) -- 1130Cr/530Mem -- AVG FPS 116.4 -- Score 4872 -- 4kresolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagget3450 - i7 [email protected] -- AMD Fury X (x4) -- 1135Cr/560Mem -- AVG FPS 166.9 -- Score 6985 -- 1440p











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 5.0 GHz --- (2) GTX 980 Ti SLI / 1550 GPU / 8092 Mem --- 185.2 --- 7751


----------



## romian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> *romian --- i7 4770K @ 4.6 ghz ---- GTX Titan X ; 1525 / 4039 ---- 119.9 FPS ---- 5019*


*Update!

romian --- i7 4770K @ 4.6 ghz ---- GTX Titan X ; 1535 / 4059 ---- 120.6 FPS ---- 5047*


----------



## rck1984

Rck1984 --- i5 6600k @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX980Ti @ 1575 / 8505 --- 121.2 FPS --- 5069


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Rck1984 --- i5 6600k @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX980Ti @ 1575 / 8505 --- 121.2 FPS --- 5069
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should check out on how to submit at first post.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You should check out on how to submit at first post.


My bad, apologies..
Had to re-run it because i didn't save the screenshot, pushed it a tiny bit more. On the edge of crashing...

Rck1984 --- i5 6600k @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX980Ti @ 1576 / 8516 --- 122 FPS --- 1080p --- 5104 score.



Edit: Updated.


----------



## syl

syl --- 2700K @ 5.45 --- GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1630 / 2375 --- 130.3 --- 5451


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl --- 2700K @ 5.45 --- GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1630 / *2375* --- 130.3 --- 5451


Voltage?


----------



## syl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Voltage?


Vgpu: 1.22v, Vcpu: 1.45v


----------



## Cyclops

I've been benching different cards for years. Test rig has almost always been a 3770K @ 4.7 GHz:



For the full list, you can check this link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bjqARQDOm80iam4nt7AtIQStGiu3jNEFCNqUji-1pF4/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> Vgpu: 1.22v, Vcpu: 1.45v


No no look at bold quote. I meant Vram, 2350Mhz is crazy.


----------



## syl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> No no look at bold quote. I meant Vram, 2350Mhz is crazy.


It was 1.85v @ 2375MHz


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Need to update my 1080p submission and add a 1440p submission as well. I changed some things in my system. Going to push things even further in a few weeks.

Edge0fSanity --- 6700k/4.95ghz --- GTX 980ti SLI, 1575 / 8350 --- 190.2 --- 7957 -1080p



Edge0fSanity --- 6700k/4.95ghz --- GTX 980ti SLI, 1575 / 8350 --- 140.7 --- 5887 -1440p


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> Need to update my 1080p submission and add a 1440p submission as well. I changed some things in my system. Going to push things even further in a few weeks.
> 
> Edge0fSanity --- 6700k/4.95ghz --- GTX 980ti SLI, 1575 / 8350 --- 190.2 --- 7957 -1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Edge0fSanity --- 6700k/4.95ghz --- GTX 980ti SLI, 1575 / 8350 --- 140.7 --- 5887 -1440p











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl --- 2700K @ 5.45 --- GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1630 / 2375 --- 130.3 --- 5451











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> My bad, apologies..
> Had to re-run it because i didn't save the screenshot, pushed it a tiny bit more. On the edge of crashing...
> 
> Rck1984 --- i5 6600k @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX980Ti @ 1576 / 8516 --- 122 FPS --- 1080p --- 5104 score.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Updated.


----------



## dagget3450

Dagget3450 - i7 [email protected] -- AMD Fury X (x3) -- 1130Cr/570Mem -- AVG FPS 177.5 -- Score 7427 -- 1080p


----------



## romian

Update!

romian --- i7 4770K @ 4.6 ghz ---- GTX Titan X ; 1535 / 4059 ---- 120.6 FPS ---- 5047


----------



## Lays

Lays --- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti Matrix 1550/9000 -- 128.1 --- 5360



Here's also a picture of clocks and everything, I want to re-run on DICE sometime with my LN2 pots, but I'm not quite ready to man up and put my Matrix on subzero yet


----------



## pangallosr

Pangallosr---i7 4790k @ 4.9ghz---Titan X SLI; 1430/8170---169.0---7072


Finally got my backplates and some proper coolant, Ice Dragon. So it was time for me to be daring.

btw.. should this be accepted then remove the previous submission, post 12852.

Thanks, its been one heck of a ride to get here.....lots of spreadsheets and graphs to document the road. But I think its time now to just give my system a break and just go back to a casual 4.8 on the cpu and the graphics back to 1395/7658 for my gaming. When doing anything else..... going stock.


----------



## ji12

Here's my weenie non oc score to add for reference.

ji12 --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz --- GTX 780ti; 1202 / 7000 --- 138.0 FPS --- 5773 Score - 1080p
(updated)


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ji12*
> 
> Here's my weenie non oc score to add for reference.
> 
> i7 4790k @4.0g, 780ti SLI @ 1202 max core clock, memory @ stock.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> Pangallosr---i7 4790k @ 4.9ghz---Titan X SLI; 1430/8170---169.0---7072
> 
> 
> Finally got my backplates and some proper coolant, Ice Dragon. So it was time for me to be daring.
> 
> btw.. should this be accepted then remove the previous submission, post 12852.
> 
> Thanks, its been one heck of a ride to get here.....lots of spreadsheets and graphs to document the road. But I think its time now to just give my system a break and just go back to a casual 4.8 on the cpu and the graphics back to 1395/7658 for my gaming. When doing anything else..... going stock.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Lays --- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti Matrix 1550/9000 -- 128.1 --- 5360
> 
> 
> 
> Here's also a picture of clocks and everything, I want to re-run on DICE sometime with my LN2 pots, but I'm not quite ready to man up and put my Matrix on subzero yet











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> Update!
> 
> romian --- i7 4770K @ 4.6 ghz ---- GTX Titan X ; 1535 / 4059 ---- 120.6 FPS ---- 5047











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Dagget3450 - i7 [email protected] -- AMD Fury X (x3) -- 1130Cr/570Mem -- AVG FPS 177.5 -- Score 7427 -- 1080p


----------



## ji12

Ok, didn't want to double post, so just updated the post above. Maybe it's in right format now.

A lot of you guys get some really good scores here. Hats off to all your tweaking abilities!


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz ---i5 4690K/5.0 Ghz --- 2x R9 290/1250/1550 (card 2 mem clock/1625) --- 143.8 --- 6017


----------



## Lays

Lays --- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti Matrix 1800/2225 -- 138.2 --- 5783

Dry Ice cooling on CPU & GPU.



Picture of clocks:


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Lays --- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti Matrix 1800/2225 -- 138.2 --- 5783
> 
> Dry Ice cooling on CPU & GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of clocks:


Homerun!!
Congratz Lays


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Its crazy results but there is something wrong with this 518 max fps?????


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Its crazy results but there is something wrong with this 518 max fps?????


It's just a trick you can do before pressing f9 inside the benchmark. It only gives like 0.1 extra FPS in the end score, not sure if it really even helps honestly.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Lays --- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti Matrix 1800/2225 -- 138.2 --- 5783
> 
> Dry Ice cooling on CPU & GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of clocks:


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


Disallowed tweaks/cheats:

Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz ---i5 4690K/5.0 Ghz --- 2x R9 290/1250/1550 (card 2 mem clock/1625) --- 143.8 --- 6017











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ji12*
> 
> Here's my weenie non oc score to add for reference.
> 
> ji12 --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz --- GTX 780ti; 1202 / 7000 --- 138.0 FPS --- 5773 Score - 1080p
> (updated)











Please next time specify that it is an SLI run.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> 
> Disallowed tweaks/cheats:
> 
> Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.


Skipping through all the scenes before starting the benchmark is allowed correct? So how is staring at the sky before starting the benchmark not allowed? There's no other software or "cheating" other than a tweak that's been known for ages.

You already accepted my old submission where I used the same exact settings & tweak, yet you didn't reject that one.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Skipping through all the scenes before starting the benchmark is allowed correct? So how is staring at the sky before starting the benchmark not allowed? There's no other software or "cheating" other than a tweak that's been known for ages.


Exactly, I don't see the disallowed tweaks.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Skipping through all the scenes before starting the benchmark is allowed correct? So how is staring at the sky before starting the benchmark not allowed? There's no other software or "cheating" other than a tweak that's been known for ages.
> 
> You already accepted my old submission where I used the same exact settings & tweak, yet you didn't reject that one.


As Lays get his previous runs pulled...

I see your point.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Disallowed tweaks/cheats:
> 
> Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster.


How you're unaware of this "tweak" is beyond me.

I bet there's a good few results in your scoresheet that have used to exact same thing. Maybe the 500FPS+ does look funny. But that's the only thing that looks funny about the result. It is perfectly fine otherwise.

Having experimented with the Max FPS tomfoolery it doesn't change the result much. But every little helps.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> As Lays get his previous runs pulled...
> 
> I see your point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> How you're unaware of this "tweak" is beyond me.
> 
> I bet there's a good few results in your scoresheet that have used to exact same thing. Maybe the 500FPS+ does look funny. But that's the only thing that looks funny about the result. It is perfectly fine otherwise.
> 
> Having experimented with the Max FPS tomfoolery it doesn't change the result much. But every little helps.


A simple bit of math can show that my score is in line with what it should be. If I indeed was "cheating" or using some broken tweak that gives me a huge advantage, my score wouldn't be exactly in the same spectrum all the top guys in the thread are.
If we take all the scores of the top few guys with single GPU's, take their score and divide it by their GPU mhz, it will show their "score per mhz"

SYL's score 3.34 efficiency (because of his extremely high VRAM clock), DJRamses score 3.2 efficiency, Marc_0053's score 3.22 efficiency, mine = 3.212


----------



## Jpmboy

looks like the MAtrix is the hot card of late... at least for a month or two.









(this is deja-vu.. karlitos and joa3d43)


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> As Lays get his previous runs pulled...
> 
> I see your point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> A simple bit of math can show that my score is in line with what it should be. If I indeed was "cheating" or using some broken tweak that gives me a huge advantage, my score wouldn't be exactly in the same spectrum all these guys are.
> Take all the scores of the top few guys with single GPU's, take their score and divide it by their GPU mhz, it will show their "score per mhz"
> 
> SYL's score 3.34 efficiency (because of his extremely high VRAM clock), DJRamses score 3.2 efficiency, Marc_0053's score 3.22 efficiency, mine = 3.212


Lays, I think you misunderstood. I see the point you were trying to make. I was poking at you about the scores getting pulled because you mentioned your previous runs that had been excepted.

Anyways, good luck.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Lays, I think you misunderstood. I see the point you were trying to make. I was poking at you about the scores getting pulled because you mentioned your previous runs that had been excepted.
> 
> Anyways, good luck.


Na I knew what you meant, I just wanted to clarify what I meant. Sorry if I came off the wrong way buddy!


----------



## syl

Update: syl --- 2700K @ 5.45 --- GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1636 / 2400 --- 132.4 --- 5540



@Lays: Great score







Hope you get this resolved.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Na I knew what you meant, I just wanted to clarify what I meant. Sorry if I came off the wrong way buddy!


Keep doing what you do man. I enjoy the spectacle of it all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Exactly, I don't see the disallowed tweaks.


not sure what you examined to draw that conclusion. We went thru the fps/clock argument back when this thread was another user's responsibility - too driver and bios and cpu IPC dependent. The OP may think that an anomalously high Max FPS in a sub (far beyond any other recent subs) is indicative of a problem of some sort,... like a glitched catzilla run.
Not asking for a repeat?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure what you examined to draw that conclusion. We went thru the fps/clock argument back when this thread was another user's responsibility - too driver and bios and cpu IPC dependent. The OP may think that an anomalously high Max FPS in a sub (far beyond any other recent subs) is indicative of a problem of some sort,... like a glitched catzilla run.
> Ask for a repeat?


Either way, the max FPS isn't the reason for the score being really high, the score is high because of the clocks, and on par with the score per mhz that other top guys in the thread are getting. If the max FPS was affecting the score even more than marginally, my score per mhz wouldn't be the same as other guys in the top 5 people.

For instance:

My score: 5783
My GPU clock: 1800

5783/1800=3.212 points per mhz

Marc's Score:5465
Marc's clock: 1696

5465/1696= 3.22 points per mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Either way, the max FPS isn't the reason for the score being really high, the score is high because of the clocks, and on par with the score per mhz that other top guys in the thread are getting. If the max FPS was affecting the score even more than marginally, my score per mhz wouldn't be the same as other guys in the top 5 people.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> My score: 5783
> My GPU clock: 1800
> 
> 5783/1800=3.212 points per mhz
> 
> Marc's Score:5465
> Marc's clock: 1696
> 
> 5465/1696= 3.22 points per mhz


Like I said, score/MHz is affected by too many factors to be "dispositive".
but yeah - I know that a momentary high max fps won't drive the final score, but this is not my thread. I didn't "conclude" either way regarding the validity of your sub. Just pointing out what the OP _might_ be reacting to... and so, what might need to be explained.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure what you examined to draw that conclusion. We went thru the fps/clock argument back when this thread was another user's responsibility - too driver and bios and cpu IPC dependent. The OP may think that an anomalously high Max FPS in a sub (far beyond any other recent subs) is indicative of a problem of some sort,... like a glitched catzilla run.
> Not asking for a repeat?


I will stick to the same stance as I stuck with your Catzilla, http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=433413&postcount=6

Lays' "glitch' can be replicated through run, which qualifies it as a tweak (tweak to bug) in my book.

Here's another run with the same tweak
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12940#post_25047088

If the OP wants to disqualify this tweak, its his decision. But over the years there have been cases of tweaks that cause 3D benches to bug out to give FPS boost & those tweaks have been accepted. 3DMark01 Car Low Bug being the famous one.

*Its not a glitch if it can be replicated by the user & others.*

So call it what you want, its not a glitch.

(P.S I had the same stance that day & wasn't attacking you (I think you took it as such). If you could repeat it, it was your own tweak.







)


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Lays --- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti Matrix 1800/2225 -- 138.2 --- 5783
> 
> Dry Ice cooling on CPU & GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of clocks:


Obviously I know about the running through every frame first to get a higher score thing, however it does not tend to give such a massive increase in max FPS as shown in your submission.
But seeing as the general consensus is to allow your submission, I will.


----------



## ji12

Wow, overclocking the cards didn't accomplish very much. Previous score was 5773 and only 5804 after minor OC'ing. My cards boost to 1202 (core) anyway, and adding +40 core and +250 mem was max I could add before visual artifacts would occur (on air). But I'm just benching for fun and not willing to go to liquid for extreme OC's.

Looks like OC'ing the GPU core by extreme amounts and even my CPU is the only way to increase scores by any meaningful amount, at least on my platform. I though overclocking the memory would have more of an effect than it did, since both cards have Samsung memory.

Please just replace my previous score.

ji12 --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz --- GTX 780ti (SLI); 1244 / 7500 --- 138.7 FPS --- 5804 Score - 1080p


----------



## ipcmlr

ipcmlr --- i7 5820k @ 4ghz --- r9 nano, 1050/4096/4GB --- 76.2 FPS --- 3190 Score - 1080p


----------



## BrightShadow

BrightShadow ---- Intel i5 3570k 3.4ghz overclocked to 4.5ghz

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid, 1501Mhz boosted clockrate, memory at 4001Mhz 6gb

68.3 FPS ---- 2857 Points ---- 1440p Resolution


----------



## BrightShadow

BrightShadow ---- Intel i5 3570k 3.4ghz overclocked to 4.5ghz

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid, 1501Mhz boosted clockrate, memory at 4001Mhz 6gb

105.1 FPS ---- 4396 Points ---- 1080p Resolution


----------



## rauf0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> First timer, finally my EK custom loop with TX SLI.
> 
> rauf0 --- i7-5960x / 4.75 GHz --- EVGA Titan X 2way SLI, 1470 / 8100 --- 177,1 --- 7409
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I've heard some opinions that newest drivers already "lower Maxwell efficiency", well i wouldn't say so








365.19 + saved UEFI old OC settings and was able to push memory to 8200MHz. Hope we will see in few days how 1070/1080 outperform that numbers.

rauf0 --- i7-5960x / 4.75 GHz --- EVGA Titan X 2way SLI, 1470 / 8200 --- 178 --- 7446


----------



## Xoriam

Sorry guys I've been super busy lately, I'm going to get the thread updated really soon.


----------



## Ripple

Ripple --- 3960X @ 4.99GHz ---- EVGA Titan X ; 1405 / 7900 ---- 160.1 ---- 6699



Thought I would insert my latest results with Titan X SLI before all the 1080 results come pouring in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Ripple --- 3960X @ 4.99GHz ---- EVGA Titan X ; 1405 / 7900 ---- 160.1 ---- 6699
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would insert my latest results with Titan X SLI before all the 1080 results come pouring in. Thanks in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> I've heard some opinions that newest drivers already "lower Maxwell efficiency", well i wouldn't say so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 365.19 + saved UEFI old OC settings and was able to push memory to 8200MHz. Hope we will see in few days how 1070/1080 outperform that numbers.
> 
> rauf0 --- i7-5960x / 4.75 GHz --- EVGA Titan X 2way SLI, 1470 / 8200 --- 178 --- 7446


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> BrightShadow ---- Intel i5 3570k 3.4ghz overclocked to 4.5ghz
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid, 1501Mhz boosted clockrate, memory at 4001Mhz 6gb
> 
> 105.1 FPS ---- 4396 Points ---- 1080p Resolution


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightShadow*
> 
> BrightShadow ---- Intel i5 3570k 3.4ghz overclocked to 4.5ghz
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid, 1501Mhz boosted clockrate, memory at 4001Mhz 6gb
> 
> 68.3 FPS ---- 2857 Points ---- 1440p Resolution


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipcmlr*
> 
> ipcmlr --- i7 5820k @ 4ghz --- r9 nano, 1050/4096/4GB --- 76.2 FPS --- 3190 Score - 1080p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ji12*
> 
> Wow, overclocking the cards didn't accomplish very much. Previous score was 5773 and only 5804 after minor OC'ing. My cards boost to 1202 (core) anyway, and adding +40 core and +250 mem was max I could add before visual artifacts would occur (on air). But I'm just benching for fun and not willing to go to liquid for extreme OC's.
> 
> Looks like OC'ing the GPU core by extreme amounts and even my CPU is the only way to increase scores by any meaningful amount, at least on my platform. I though overclocking the memory would have more of an effect than it did, since both cards have Samsung memory.
> 
> Please just replace my previous score.
> 
> ji12 --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz --- GTX 780ti (SLI); 1244 / 7500 --- 138.7 FPS --- 5804 Score - 1080p


ALL










Sorry for the delay guys, been really busy lately!


----------



## rauf0

Thank you *@Xoriam*, our last chance right before Pascal release


----------



## ZXMustang

ZXMustang --- 5820k @ 4.60GHz ---- PNY FE GTX 1080 ; 2025 / 11000 ---- 117.1 ---- 4901


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> ZXMustang --- 5820k @ 4.60GHz ---- PNY FE GTX 1080 ; 2025 / 11000 ---- 117.1 ---- 4901


NICE!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> ZXMustang --- 5820k @ 4.60GHz ---- PNY FE GTX 1080 ; 2025 / 11000 ---- 117.1 ---- 4901


Awesome! Our first 1080 entry!
Wondering if that is CPU bottleneck going on or immature drivers??

Lets get some 1440 and 4k runs guys!


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Awesome! Our first 1080 entry!
> Wondering if that is CPU bottleneck going on or immature drivers??
> 
> Lets get some 1440 and 4k runs guys!


I believe I'm having a driver related issue specific to Valley with my 1080 SLI. They are scoring much higher than my old 980 Ti SLI in all other benchmarks besides Valley where they are scoring just a bit lower.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> I believe I'm having a driver related issue specific to Valley with my 1080 SLI. They are scoring much higher than my old 980 Ti SLI in all other benchmarks besides Valley where they are scoring just a bit lower.


Gotta be drivers overall then, because they say SLI performance should be way better than that of the 9xx series


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> I believe I'm having a driver related issue specific to Valley with my 1080 SLI. They are scoring much higher than my old 980 Ti SLI in all other benchmarks besides Valley where they are scoring just a bit lower.


Valley is just so funky for me. Sometimes I get the same score in SLI as I do single card, even though every other benchmark scales as it should. Sometimes I get 10FPS with TX SLI. Sometimes it runs relatively well, but I've never been able to get a very high score. Just one of my all time least favorites.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

In this benchmark i think 980 Ti still will be the king.

Becouse with this 256bit memory its not enough to beat 980 Тi.


----------



## CallsignVega

There is something about this benchmark that doesn't like the 1080 as the Maxwell scores are considerably higher than I am getting. It's weird because in Heaven the 1080's are beating Maxwell.

I don't think it's the 256 memory bus as that would affect the performance across the board.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is something about this benchmark that doesn't like the 1080 as the Maxwell scores are considerably higher than I am getting. It's weird because in Heaven the 1080's are beating Maxwell.
> 
> I don't think it's the 256 memory bus as that would affect the performance across the board.


Agreed. My 1080 SLI is scoring considerably less than my old 980 Ti SLI with Valley. My 1080s are crushing my old 980 Tis in everything else.


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Agreed. My 1080 SLI is scoring considerably less than my old 980 Ti SLI with Valley. My 1080s are crushing my old 980 Tis in everything else.


I know Valley is supposed to be a better than Heaven, yet if you check the tech guys (Linus, JayZTwoCents etc.) they continue to use Heaven.
I crash with Heaven if I even try to come close to using the same clock settings that I have when using Valley.


----------



## ZestyGrandpa

ZestyGrandpa *i7 6700K 4.8GHz* --- *EVGA GTX 970 SSC 2xSLI* --- Core: *1290MHz* / Shaders: *1664 unified* / Memory: *2003*
AVG: *45.2 FPS* --- Score: *1893* ---- Resolution: *3840x2160 (4K)*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> *I know Valley is supposed to be a better than Heaven*, yet if you check the tech guys (Linus, JayZTwoCents etc.) they continue to use Heaven.
> I crash with Heaven if I even try to come close to using the same clock settings that I have when using Valley.


And what makes you "know" this?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is something about this benchmark that doesn't like the 1080 as the Maxwell scores are considerably higher than I am getting. It's weird because in Heaven the 1080's are beating Maxwell.
> 
> I don't think it's the 256 memory bus as that would affect the performance across the board.


Valley is pretty CPU bound. The more powerful the card / cards, the more you'll see it. Need to put some more clock on your CPU, and it'll free up some more score.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZestyGrandpa*
> 
> ZestyGrandpa *i7 6700K 4.8GHz* --- *EVGA GTX 970 SSC 2xSLI* --- Core: *1290MHz* / Shaders: *1664 unified* / Memory: *2003*
> AVG: *45.2 FPS* --- Score: *1893* ---- Resolution: *3840x2160 (4K)*


----------



## ZestyGrandpa

ZestyGrandpa *i7 6700K 4.8GHz* --- *EVGA GTX 970 SSC 2xSLI* --- Core: *1290MHz* / Shaders: *1664 unified* / Memory: *2003*
AVG: *130.2 FPS* --- Score: *5446* ---- Resolution: *1080p*


----------



## pangallosr

not sure as to what your asking that I know...... that I know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And what makes you "know" this?


not sure what your asking about what I know...
that I know that I crash using the same or higher oc settings for Heaven than I do with Valley...
that I know Valley is the successor to Heaven...
or that when I watch the tech guys, they are continuing to always show off a new graphics cards benchmarks, fps, etc.... they show Heaven

and a couple article links:
http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/1034-unigine-valley-benchmark-gpu
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2033736/review-unigines-valley-benchmark-gives-you-room-to-roam.html


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> not sure as to what your asking that I know...... that I know
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And what makes you "know" this?
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what your asking about what I know...
> that I know that I crash using the same or higher oc settings for Heaven than I do with Valley...
> that I know Valley is the successor to Heaven...
> or that when I watch the tech guys, they are continuing to always show off a new graphics cards benchmarks, fps, etc.... they show Heaven
> 
> and a couple article links:
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/1034-unigine-valley-benchmark-gpu
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2033736/review-unigines-valley-benchmark-gives-you-room-to-roam.html
Click to expand...

The bit that was bolded - "I know Valley is supposed to be a better than Heaven."

I thought they just tested different aspects of GPU performance.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> not sure as to what your asking that I know...... that I know
> not sure what your asking about what I know...
> that I know that I crash using the same or higher oc settings for Heaven than I do with Valley...
> that I know Valley is the successor to Heaven...
> or that when I watch the tech guys, they are continuing to always show off a new graphics cards benchmarks, fps, etc.... they show Heaven
> 
> and a couple article links:
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/1034-unigine-valley-benchmark-gpu
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2033736/review-unigines-valley-benchmark-gives-you-room-to-roam.html


Except it's not better. Different? Yes. CPU bound? Yes. As strictly a graphics benchmark, Heaven is better because it's not nearly as CPU bound.


----------



## Joa3d43

...greetings all







...been a while as I have been traveling a lot for work (and are about to leave again)....had just enough time tonight to explore a couple of GTX 1080s. The results bellow are on a nice Gigabyte Z170X SOC Force / 6700k as my main bench system is still in storage ...5 GHz for the single GPU, 5.1 GHZ for the dual GPUs, with 16 GB of DDR4 / 3866 MHz 'fairly tight'...for SLI / +, CPU / sub systems make a difference

...Pascal seem to be a very nice architecture, though the SLI fps all but dropped into the cellar when hitting the 'wet rocks' in Valley. Still, for a new release and air-cooling (temp was hovering around 67 C w/ 28 C ambient - yuck), it certainly shows promise...once bios / voltage tools are available and some decent water cooling for the 1080s, there should be much more in it > though all that really does is make me wonder about the 'full-dye' offering when they come out (Titan XY ? 1080 Ti ?)

*Joa3d43* - Gigabyte SOC FORCE z170X / 6700K @ 5 GHz, *1x GTX 1080 FE air-cooled 2126 MHz / 5435 MHz*, SCORE 5358 *FPS=128.0*

*Joa3d43* - Gigabyte SOC FORCE z170X / 6700K @ 5.1 GHz, *2x GTX 1080 FE air-cooled 2126 MHz / 5435 MHz*, SCORE 8216 *FPS = 196.4*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...greetings all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...been a while as I have been traveling a lot for work (and are about to leave again)....had just enough time tonight to explore a couple of GTX 1080s. The results bellow are on a nice Gigabyte Z170X SOC Force / 6700k as my main bench system is still in storage ...5 GHz for the single GPU, 5.1 GHZ for the dual GPUs, with 16 GB of DDR4 / 3866 MHz 'fairly tight'...for SLI / +, CPU / sub systems make a difference
> 
> ...Pascal seem to be a very nice architecture, though the SLI fps all but dropped into the cellar when hitting the 'wet rocks' in Valley. Still, for a new release and air-cooling (temp was hovering around 67 C w/ 28 C ambient - yuck), it certainly shows promise...once bios / voltage tools are available and some decent water cooling for the 1080s, there should be much more in it > though all that really does is make me wonder about the 'full-dye' offering when they come out (Titan XY ? 1080 Ti ?)
> 
> *Joa3d43* - Gigabyte SOC FORCE z170X / 6700K @ 5 GHz, *1x GTX 1080 FE air-cooled 2126 MHz / 5435 MHz*, SCORE 5358 *FPS=128.0*
> 
> *Joa3d43* - Gigabyte SOC FORCE z170X / 6700K @ 5.1 GHz, *2x GTX 1080 FE air-cooled 2126 MHz / 5435 MHz*, SCORE 8216 *FPS = 196.4*


Holy smokes, it's a ghost!

Nice to see you here Joa3d43 again. hope all is well!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Holy smokes, it's a ghost!
> 
> Nice to see you here Joa3d43 again. hope all is well!


Hey hey MrTOOSHORT







: - hope all is well !

When I finally got back to town for a bit and had time to do a bit of benching, it turned out to be one of the hottest days of the year here


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yeah hot one here too today and for the rest of the week it looks like. That's a nice score, 128FPS is really good for a 1080 on Valley. Heard and seen it doesn't do to well here, but on Heaven it thrives.

Hope to see more of your screenies, have a good morning my friend!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yeah hot one here too today and for the rest of the week it looks like. That's a nice score, 128FPS is really good for a 1080 on Valley. Heard and seen it doesn't do to well here, but on Heaven it thrives.
> 
> Hope to see more of your screenies, have a good morning my friend!


...too pooped / jet-lagged to try Heaven 4 tonight (or the dualie 390x + singles in the box), but it WAS fun to do a Valley run, or any oc'ing, for that matter.

If our weather here is any indication (west of you), you're going to have to crank up the AC soon where you are








- sleeeep


----------



## marc0053

Good to see you back Joa3d43 and amazing scores!


----------



## alawadhi3000

alawadhi3000 i7 5820K 4.5GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan X SLI --- Core: 1500MHz / Memory: 2000MHz
AVG: 73.0 FPS --- Score: 3053 ---- Resolution: 3840x2160 (4K)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The bit that was bolded - "I know Valley is supposed to be a better than Heaven."
> 
> *I thought they just tested different aspects of GPU performance*.


^^ This !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...greetings all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...been a while as I have been traveling a lot for work (and are about to leave again)....had just enough time tonight to explore a couple of GTX 1080s. The results bellow are on a nice Gigabyte Z170X SOC Force / 6700k as my main bench system is still in storage ...5 GHz for the single GPU, 5.1 GHZ for the dual GPUs, with 16 GB of DDR4 / 3866 MHz 'fairly tight'...for SLI / +, CPU / sub systems make a difference
> 
> ...Pascal seem to be a very nice architecture, though the SLI fps all but dropped into the cellar when hitting the 'wet rocks' in Valley. Still, for a new release and air-cooling (temp was hovering around 67 C w/ 28 C ambient - yuck), it certainly shows promise...once bios / voltage tools are available and some decent water cooling for the 1080s, there should be much more in it > though all that really does is make me wonder about the 'full-dye' offering when they come out (Titan XY ? 1080 Ti ?)
> 
> *Joa3d43* - Gigabyte SOC FORCE z170X / 6700K @ 5 GHz, *1x GTX 1080 FE air-cooled 2126 MHz / 5435 MHz*, SCORE 5358 *FPS=128.0*
> 
> *Joa3d43* - Gigabyte SOC FORCE z170X / 6700K @ 5.1 GHz, *2x GTX 1080 FE air-cooled 2126 MHz / 5435 MHz*, SCORE 8216 *FPS = 196.4*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wait.. wut? Who's that?? Back from the IR list or something? (lol - bios and voltage tools... let's hope.) if a pascal bios tweaker shows up, we'll make progress.
welcome back.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Good to see you back Joa3d43 and amazing scores!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait.. wut? Who's that?? Back from the IR list or something? (lol - bios and voltage tools... let's hope.) if a pascal bios tweaker shows up, we'll make progress.
> welcome back.


Tx guys







..."wasn't really gone and am not really back"...just part of a new biz venture launch which means more travel and less time left over for oc-ing. Still, a few new builds here and there are (hopefully) in the cards


----------



## Qwinn

Qwinn --- i7 5930k / 4.4Ghz --- Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti x 2, 1455 / 8000 --- 160.9 --- 6734


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Qwinn --- i7 5930k / 4.4Ghz --- Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti x 2, 1455 / 8000 --- 160.9 --- 6734


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> alawadhi3000 i7 5820K 4.5GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan X SLI --- Core: 1500MHz / Memory: 2000MHz
> AVG: 73.0 FPS --- Score: 3053 ---- Resolution: 3840x2160 (4K)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...greetings all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...been a while as I have been traveling a lot for work (and are about to leave again)....had just enough time tonight to explore a couple of GTX 1080s. The results bellow are on a nice Gigabyte Z170X SOC Force / 6700k as my main bench system is still in storage ...5 GHz for the single GPU, 5.1 GHZ for the dual GPUs, with 16 GB of DDR4 / 3866 MHz 'fairly tight'...for SLI / +, CPU / sub systems make a difference
> 
> ...Pascal seem to be a very nice architecture, though the SLI fps all but dropped into the cellar when hitting the 'wet rocks' in Valley. Still, for a new release and air-cooling (temp was hovering around 67 C w/ 28 C ambient - yuck), it certainly shows promise...once bios / voltage tools are available and some decent water cooling for the 1080s, there should be much more in it > though all that really does is make me wonder about the 'full-dye' offering when they come out (Titan XY ? 1080 Ti ?)
> 
> *Joa3d43* - Gigabyte SOC FORCE z170X / 6700K @ 5 GHz, *1x GTX 1080 FE air-cooled 2126 MHz / 5435 MHz*, SCORE 5358 *FPS=128.0*
> 
> *Joa3d43* - Gigabyte SOC FORCE z170X / 6700K @ 5.1 GHz, *2x GTX 1080 FE air-cooled 2126 MHz / 5435 MHz*, SCORE 8216 *FPS = 196.4*


Awesome!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZestyGrandpa*
> 
> ZestyGrandpa *i7 6700K 4.8GHz* --- *EVGA GTX 970 SSC 2xSLI* --- Core: *1290MHz* / Shaders: *1664 unified* / Memory: *2003*
> AVG: *130.2 FPS* --- Score: *5446* ---- Resolution: *1080p*


ALL


----------



## alawadhi3000

Raised the CPU clock by another 0.25GHz, and the RAM from 2666MHz to 3000MHz.

alawadhi3000 i7 5820K 4.75GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan X SLI --- 1500MHz / 2000MHz
AVG: 74.9 FPS --- Score: 3132 ---- Resolution: 3840x2160 (4K)



alawadhi3000 i7 5820K 4.75GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan X SLI --- 1500MHz / 2000MHz
AVG: 111.6 FPS --- Score: 4671 ---- Resolution: 1440p



alawadhi3000 i7 5820K 4.75GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan X SLI --- 1500MHz / 2000MHz
AVG: 166.8 FPS --- Score: 6978


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 1080 2101 (or 2164... IDK







)/11114 --- 129.4 --- 5415


----------



## Joa3d43

1st water-c sub (keeping 2nd for later







) ...temps dropped by 40 C but FPS gains are not as pronounced as I thought...nice & quiet though !

*Joa3d43* -- GigaSocForce / 6700K / 5.15G / TridentZs - GTX 1080 re*FE*rence 2126 / 5493 - Score 5425 FPS 129.7

uploaded now screenie attached (pic upload issues @ OCN again







)


00077.png 2104k .png file


----------



## Jpmboy

lol, shouldn't you be beating my score by more than that?









*Update:*

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 2202/5543 --- 131.1 --- 5485


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol, shouldn't you be beating my score by more than that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 2202/5543 --- 131.1 --- 5485


...still have issues, eh







? Nice run, though JPM, congratz ...I installed the water-cooler early this morning and have a few extra sheets, but I better test out this *'curve' thing*; seems interesting and potentially rewarding for extra clocks







...have you tried that yet ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...still have issues, eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Nice run, though JPM, congratz ...I installed the water-cooler early this morning and have a few extra sheets, but I better test out this *'curve' thing*; seems interesting and potentially rewarding for extra clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...have you tried that yet ?


lol - who has issues? I'm just stating facts based on history bro.








the curve is the way to go. Share.

*Update:*

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- gtx1080 -- 2214/5594 -- 132.2 --- 5530


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - who has issues? I'm just stating facts based on history bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the curve is the way to go. Share.
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- gtx1080 -- 2214/5594 -- 132.2 --- 5530


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 1st water-c sub (keeping 2nd for later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ...temps dropped by 40 C but FPS gains are not as pronounced as I thought...nice & quiet though !
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- GigaSocForce / 6700K / 5.15G / TridentZs - GTX 1080 re*FE*rence 2126 / 5493 - Score 5425 FPS 129.7
> 
> uploaded now screenie attached (pic upload issues @ OCN again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 00077.png 2104k .png file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> Raised the CPU clock by another 0.25GHz, and the RAM from 2666MHz to 3000MHz.
> 
> alawadhi3000 i7 5820K 4.75GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan X SLI --- 1500MHz / 2000MHz
> AVG: 74.9 FPS --- Score: 3132 ---- Resolution: 3840x2160 (4K)
> 
> 
> 
> alawadhi3000 i7 5820K 4.75GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan X SLI --- 1500MHz / 2000MHz
> AVG: 111.6 FPS --- Score: 4671 ---- Resolution: 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> alawadhi3000 i7 5820K 4.75GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan X SLI --- 1500MHz / 2000MHz
> AVG: 166.8 FPS --- Score: 6978


ALL










Awesome scores guys!!


----------



## Asus11

maybe a first lol

Asus11 -- [email protected] -- gtx1070 -- 2176/9400 -- 109.4 --- 4576

no tweaks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> maybe a first lol
> Asus11 -- [email protected] -- gtx1070 -- 2176/9400 -- 109.4 --- 4576
> no tweaks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what's the stock ram frequency on the 1070?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's the stock ram frequency on the 1070?


8k


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> maybe a first lol
> 
> Asus11 -- [email protected] -- gtx1070 -- 2176/9400 -- 109.4 --- 4576
> 
> no tweaks


----------



## Hionmaiden

Hionmaiden -- I5 6600K @ 4.8ghz -- KFA2 GTX 980ti Hall Of Fame ( Core 1452mhz, memory 7900mhz --110.2 -- 4612


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Hionmaiden -- I5 6600K @ 4.8ghz -- KFA2 GTX 980ti Hall Of Fame ( Core 1452mhz, memory 7900mhz --110.2 -- 4612


----------



## JaBR23KiX

JaBR23KiX --- i73930K / 4378Ghz--- Asus GTX 1080 STRIX OC Gaming , Core / 1088mhz / Memory / 5305mhz --- 115.1 fps --- Score - 4815


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaBR23KiX*
> 
> JaBR23KiX --- i73930K / 4378Ghz--- Asus GTX 1080 STRIX OC Gaming , Core / 1088mhz / Memory / 5305mhz --- 115.1 fps --- Score - 4815


----------



## moustang

First run with a quick and dirty overclock. No other tweaks applied.










moustang -- Intel i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X -- Core =2113mhz -- Memory = 5535mhz --120.2 FPS -- Score = 5030


----------



## Allen86

Allen86 --- i5 2500k @ 4.2 --- R9 390, 1100 / 1500 --- 69.7 --- 2918



Updated using ExtremeHD


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> I5 2500k @ 4.2, 8GB ddr3 1333mhz, M500 SSD 250 GB, AMD R9 390 8GB @ 1100mhz, Windows 7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra HD limited at 1680x1050


YOU HAD ME GOING THERE
until I looked at your settings needs to be extreme HD to qualify as a submission


----------



## Allen86

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> I5 2500k @ 4.2, 8GB ddr3 1333mhz, M500 SSD 250 GB, AMD R9 390 8GB @ 1100mhz, Windows 7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra HD limited at 1680x1050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAD ME GOING THERE
> until I looked at your settings needs to be extreme HD to qualify as a submission
Click to expand...

In the 2nd benchmark thy were extreme HD but, because I dont have 1080 monitor it dumbed it down to ultra for whatever reason


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> ]
> In the 2nd benchmark thy were extreme HD but, because I dont have 1080 monitor it dumbed it down to ultra for whatever reason


300 dollar GPU 20 dollar monitor, makes sense.


----------



## Vellinious

Something is terribly wrong.... I disabled all but two cores, turned off hyperthreading and clocked the CPU to 4.9. Put an easy 1490 / 2000 on the GPUs and ran it. It should be higher than this.....

2 x 980ti Classy 1490 / 2000



Comparatively....same CPU clocks....
2 x 970 1598 / 1998



Ideas? I'm all ears....


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> ]
> In the 2nd benchmark thy were extreme HD but, because I dont have 1080 monitor it dumbed it down to ultra for whatever reason
> 
> 
> 
> 300 dollar GPU 20 dollar monitor, makes sense.
Click to expand...

Got it from a 7870 RMA. Not my fault.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Something is terribly wrong.... I disabled all but two cores, turned off hyperthreading and clocked the CPU to 4.9. Put an easy 1490 / 2000 on the GPUs and ran it. It should be higher than this.....
> 
> 2 x 980ti Classy 1490 / 2000
> 
> 
> 
> Comparatively....same CPU clocks....
> 2 x 970 1598 / 1998
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas? I'm all ears....


CPU bottleneck, use high performance profile in the power settings, that should give you a few more FPS and close all apps specially browsers.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> CPU bottleneck, use high performance profile in the power settings, that should give you a few more FPS and close all apps specially browsers.


Nothing else was running, and all driver tweaks were done. That was a full on run at a high score, and it fell on it's face. I knew Valley was really CPU bound, but I figured with 2 cores clocked to 4.9 it'd make up for the disparity. Given the scores others are hitting with 2 x 980tis.....I'm obviously missing something.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nothing else was running, and all driver tweaks were done. That was a full on run at a high score, and it fell on it's face. I knew Valley was really CPU bound, but I figured with 2 cores clocked to 4.9 it'd make up for the disparity. Given the scores others are hitting with 2 x 980tis.....I'm obviously missing something.


Using High performance profile in the power settings was the culprit for me, gave me an extra 5-10fps.


----------



## criminal

criminal -- [email protected] -- GTX1070 -- 2113/9348 -- 107 --- 4475


----------



## kx11

1080p extreme preset 8xAA



1440p extreme 8xAA


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal -- [email protected] -- GTX1070 -- 2113/9348 -- 107 --- 4475


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> Allen86 --- i5 2500k @ 4.2 --- R9 390, 1100 / 1500 --- 69.7 --- 2918
> 
> 
> 
> Updated using ExtremeHD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> First run with a quick and dirty overclock. No other tweaks applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moustang -- Intel i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X -- Core =2113mhz -- Memory = 5535mhz --120.2 FPS -- Score = 5030












If you don't see your submission here, check the submission format and post again.


----------



## Asus11

Asus11 --- [email protected] --- GTX 1080 2164/11150 --- 132.6 --- 5548


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Asus11 --- [email protected] --- GTX 1080 2164/11150 --- 132.6 --- 5548












Nice!


----------



## Slight Drizzle

Slight Drizzle --- i7 4790k @ 4.8 --- GTX 1080 2160/5505 --- 125.9 --- 5266


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Leipatemeibbaa --- i7 4930k @ 4.4 --- GTX 1080 2100/5455 --- 117.2 --- 4903


----------



## nightborder

My first 980 card.no tweaks


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightborder*
> 
> My first 980 card.no tweaks


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leipatemeibbaa*
> 
> Leipatemeibbaa --- i7 4930k @ 4.4 --- GTX 1080 2100/5455 --- 117.2 --- 4903












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slight Drizzle*
> 
> Slight Drizzle --- i7 4790k @ 4.8 --- GTX 1080 2160/5505 --- 125.9 --- 5266


----------



## darkphantom

Just built a rig for a client, i7 6800k, Asus x99a-ii, EVGA 1080 SC, 32gb ddr4, m.2 samsung 950 pro - it ran like a beast! I should have saved the benchmark for valley but it was 53xx!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Just built a rig for a client, i7 6800k, Asus x99a-ii, EVGA 1080 SC, 32gb ddr4, m.2 samsung 950 pro - it ran like a beast! I should have saved the benchmark for valley but it was 53xx!


run it again?


----------



## Amaz

Amaz--- i7 [email protected] --- AMD 270 1280/2800--- 59.7 --- 1327









https://postimg.org/image/nxobyjcjb/


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amaz*
> 
> Amaz--- i7 [email protected] --- AMD 270 1280/2800--- 59.7 --- 1327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/nxobyjcjb/


the picture is for ants! please reupload


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amaz*
> 
> Amaz--- i7 [email protected] --- AMD 270 1280/2800--- 59.7 --- 1327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/nxobyjcjb/




I can't SEE a DARNED THING!


----------



## dagget3450

update 1440p

Dagget3450--- i7 [email protected] --- AMD FuryX x4 1120/560--- 180.1 --- score 7534 Res-1440p


----------



## kx11

how did you fit 4xFuryX's ??


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> how did you fit 4xFuryX's ??


Not sure what you mean but..
Its me super messy test bench.. cable management freaks warning!!


----------



## kx11

man that is messy indeed


----------



## Kimir

Ahah indeed, if you keep the AIO shipped with them, it's a mess.


----------



## dagget3450

ill be swapping them out soon for waterblocked 390xs. in the meantime they are just there to bench hehee. I even have tape on the rads with max clock speeds written down, tested individually earlier. The nice thing about Timespy benchmark is it uses DX12 mgpu instead of CF so i see better gains by clocking the cards individually to the max.Seems like CF the lowest gpu clocks set the speed of the whole CF in dx11... doesn't help i have 2 power supplies and crap cause my 1600 watt psu alone cant hang in some tests that actually load down the cards.

1080p valley still has 4 way - cpu overhead issues so ill give x3 another whirl for 1080p again.


----------



## dagget3450

1080p update

dagget3450-- 3x FuryX - 1150/560 -- [email protected] --- 190.5 - 7972 score



I will keep trying but i don't think i can get much more....


----------



## DStealth

DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2126 /9600 -- 114.9fps -- 4809


----------



## ZXMustang

Daddy's home, and I brought a pair of 1070's with me.....muuuhhhhaa

ZXMustang -- (2) MSI GTX 1070 X's in SLI - 2050/4300 -- [email protected] --- 152.3 - 6370 score


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Daddy's home, and I brought a pair of 1070's with me.....muuuhhhhaa
> 
> ZXMustang -- (2) MSI GTX 1070 X's in SLI - 2050/4300 -- [email protected] --- 152.3 - 6370 score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2126 /9600 -- 114.9fps -- 4809


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> 1080p update
> 
> dagget3450-- 3x FuryX - 1150/560 -- [email protected] --- 190.5 - 7972 score
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep trying but i don't think i can get much more....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> update 1440p
> 
> Dagget3450--- i7 [email protected] --- AMD FuryX x4 1120/560--- 180.1 --- score 7534 Res-1440p


ALL


----------



## Kold

Kold -- i7-6700k/ 4.6Ghz -- EVGA 1080 FTW @2138 / 5550 -- 129.3fps -- 5410


----------



## Benjiw

Benjiw -- i5-4670k/ 4.9Ghz -- MSI 970 @ 1652 /2094 -- 76.4fps -- 3195


----------



## DStealth

DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2126 /9700 -- 115.2fps -- 4821


----------



## sdhunter67

sdhunter67 -- i7 - 6700k/ 4.7Ghz -- MSI 1080 SEAHAWK SLI @2075/5005 -- 147.0FPS -- 6149


----------



## SIngo




----------



## SIngo

sorry posted the wromg one b4


----------



## DStealth

DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2151 /9800 -- 116.9 fps -- 4890


----------



## CallsignVega

First run of Pascal Titan

Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.8 GHz --- Titan X (Pascal), 2050 / 5693 --- 161.7 --- 6764



Even with 4.8 GHz 6700K GPU was under max quite a bit.


----------



## ottoore

1600Mhz-->2050Mhz.
28% oc, great!


----------



## Kimir

The Titan X (P) has a boost of 1531Mhz at stock from what Nvidia says, so it's a notch more than that. Glad to see it can reach 2000+Mhz like the 1080 that are clocked higher by default.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> First run of Pascal Titan
> 
> Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.8 GHz --- Titan X (Pascal), 2050 / 5693 --- 161.7 --- 6764
> 
> 
> 
> Even with 4.8 GHz 6700K GPU was under max quite a bit.


WOOWOWOW way better than expected compared to the benches I've already seen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2151 /9800 -- 116.9 fps -- 4890


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdhunter67*
> 
> sdhunter67 -- i7 - 6700k/ 4.7Ghz -- MSI 1080 SEAHAWK SLI @2075/5005 -- 147.0FPS -- 6149


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Kold -- i7-6700k/ 4.6Ghz -- EVGA 1080 FTW @2138 / 5550 -- 129.3fps -- 5410


ALL










Those of you who are not listed here.
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Hequaqua

[email protected](SLI)@1546/8200---Avg FPS 127.1---Score 5320



I could do a bit better if I flashed my cards with the other bio's. I don't think it would be that much better really. It is what it is...lol


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The Titan X (P) has a boost of 1531Mhz at stock from what Nvidia says, so it's a notch more than that. Glad to see it can reach 2000+Mhz like the 1080 that are clocked higher by default.


1600mhz should be max boost freq
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-titan-x-12gb,4700-2.html
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/73148-nvidia-titan-x-12gb-performance-review-3.html

That's why i wrote it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.8 GHz --- Titan-XP, 2101 / 5603 --- 166.3 --- 6957 - 1440P.



Ugg so CPU limited, will need to do a 4K run.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.8 GHz --- Titan-XP, 2101 / 5603 --- 166.3 --- 6957 - 1440P.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugg so CPU limited, will need to do a 4K run.


Damn you, Vega. I only managed 154fps with mine. I think my 5960x is holding me back at 4.7GHz. Was checking cpu usage and it was maxed out on the first core during a lot of the test.


----------



## CallsignVega

I love beating 4-way setups









Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.8 GHz --- Titan-XP SLI, 2088 / 5594 --- 127.2 --- 5322 - 4K.



Two cards taking down 4-Way FuryX and old 4-Way Titan-X. Not too shabby.


----------



## Joa3d43

...watching all this from afar...wow, what a score on 4k w/ dual cards, Vega









...two things right up front: - Pascal Titan X is a monster re. upgrades (remember the disappointment of custom 780 Ti vs 780 Ti KP ?), and also, you seem to have a nice sample on clocks re. 4k (air cooled ? water cooled ?), never mind your special OC skills

...seems to me that Titan X Pascal is way ahead of CPU and RAM sub system headroom ...at least at lower resolution, 6700k has to hit 5400 MHz or so (or 6950x equivalent) to even exploit 2 Titan Pascal X cards anywhere near their potential?

Anyhow, congrats...wrecking the 3x and 4x card playing field on 4k w/ dual GPUs


----------



## Lays

Lays ---6700k @ 5.2 --- GTX 1080 @ 2164 / 5580 mem --- 132.9 --- 5560 - ExtremeHD

Verification pic:



Second pic with CPU / Memory / GPU-Z / Cache clocks:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.8 GHz --- Titan-XP, 2101 / 5603 --- 166.3 --- 6957 - 1440P.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugg so CPU limited, will need to do a 4K run.


it's not the cpu - right? SLI looks broken.


----------



## CallsignVega

JPM it is definitely CPU limited. As I increase the resolution the GPU usage goes up. 1440P is simply too light of a load for Titan-XP SLI.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> JPM it is definitely CPU limited. As I increase the resolution the GPU usage goes up. 1440P is simply too light of a load for Titan-XP SLI.


I get about the same FPS in SLI as I do with a single card. But sure, lower resolutions benefit from higher cpu frequencies.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXP @ 2025/5540 --- 162.9 --- 6818 (stock air cooler)


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXP @ 2025/5540 --- 162.9 --- 6818 (stock air cooler)


Man it's really tempting to consider nabbing one of these new titans. i am just not sure why nvidia launched them so fast right after 1080... its like something is up or some trickery coming....

update for 4k
dagget3450 -- [email protected] -- 4xfuryx 1150/560 - 1150/560 - 1100/560 - 1100/560 --- 120.4 - score 5036


as usual xfire profiles seem to be buggering up scores, but its an improvement none the less - when i get more time ill tinker with it more


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXP @ 2025/5540 --- 162.9 --- 6818 (stock air cooler)


Damn these cards are beastly!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Lays ---6700k @ 5.2 --- GTX 1080 @ 2164 / 5580 mem --- 132.9 --- 5560 - ExtremeHD
> 
> Verification pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Second pic with CPU / Memory / GPU-Z / Cache clocks:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I love beating 4-way setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.8 GHz --- Titan-XP SLI, 2088 / 5594 --- 127.2 --- 5322 - 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> Two cards taking down 4-Way FuryX and old 4-Way Titan-X. Not too shabby.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.8 GHz --- Titan-XP, 2101 / 5603 --- 166.3 --- 6957 - 1440P.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugg so CPU limited, will need to do a 4K run.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> [email protected](SLI)@1546/8200---Avg FPS 127.1---Score 5320
> 
> 
> 
> I could do a bit better if I flashed my cards with the other bio's. I don't think it would be that much better really. It is what it is...lol


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Man it's really tempting to consider nabbing one of these new titans. i am just not sure why nvidia launched them so fast right after 1080... its like something is up or some trickery coming....
> 
> update for 4k
> dagget3450 -- [email protected] -- 4xfuryx 1150/560 - 1150/560 - 1100/560 - 1100/560 --- 120.4 - score 5036
> 
> 
> as usual xfire profiles seem to be buggering up scores, but its an improvement none the less - when i get more time ill tinker with it more


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Man it's really tempting to consider nabbing one of these new titans. i am just not sure why nvidia launched them so fast right after 1080... its like something is up or some trickery coming....
> 
> update for 4k
> dagget3450 -- [email protected] -- 4xfuryx 1150/560 - 1150/560 - 1100/560 - 1100/560 --- 120.4 - score 5036
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as usual xfire profiles seem to be buggering up scores, but its an improvement none the less - when i get more time ill tinker with it more


nothing is up except the usual Nvidia shenanigans on the fleece! I gotta hook up my 4K monitor to these.. but first, need to do some windows 7 z170 stuff.


----------



## CallsignVega

JPM, representing the 6700K:

Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.8 GHz --- Titan-XP, 2101 / 5897 --- 171.4 --- 7172 - 1080P.


----------



## Jpmboy

nice!.. I just moved one to my z170...









.. that's a very good card! +800 on the memory?


----------



## CallsignVega

+900.










You have both 5960 and 6950 and a Z170 system? How do they compare?


----------



## CallsignVega

Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.8 GHz --- Single Titan-XP, 2050 / 5897 --- 70.9 --- 2967 - 4K.


----------



## CallsignVega

Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.9 GHz --- Titan-XP, 2,101 / 11,800 --- 172.9 --- 7235 - 1080P.


----------



## Neb9

A while back on windows 7 I got an average of 118.7 fps (as shown on the leader-board). Now with the same OC/clocks on windows 10 I get an average fps of 99.2 fps? that's a 16.4% drop?
Anyone else experience anything like this?

Also: dayum, those Titan XP scores! Looking to get one when they arrive in aus.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> +900.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have both 5960 and 6950 and a Z170 system? How do they compare?


I'm not a pure gamer-only guy. z170 is meant for that hence the main stream pricing. I have currently running: ASUS Impact/6600K/GTX960 mini/4000 RAM, ASUS Max8Extreme/6700K-DL/Varoius GPUs and Ram - test bench, Asrock z170M OCF/6320, R5E/5960X/2 TXMs/32GB 3200c12, R5E-10/6950X/2 TXPs/64GB 3400c13.
The IPC in SKL>BWE>HWE. RAM bandwidth in BWE>>HWE>>>SKL. Latency in Skl









oh - and my "base" rig is R4BE/4960X/295x2

mostly in here: (ocn file pic)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CallsignVega

Why would you need so many computers? Family?


----------



## cyris69

I don't know why but I just feel my score should be better for some reason. Guess my system is just aging more than I want to admit. Especially when I see sli 6xx setups beating me... Says Win8 but I'm on Win10 also oddly shows 4gb not 6gb for VRAM if that's what it's indicating.

Cyris69 --- 3930K / 4.63 GHz --- 980 Ti, 1,443 / 4,001 --- 64.2 --- 2685 - 1440P.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^
Quote:


> ... Says Win8 but I'm on Win10 also oddly shows 4gb not 6gb for VRAM if that's what it's indicating.


This is normal.

The score looks in line with others in the thread. Try the tweaks in the OP if you hadn't already. Windows 7 does better in Valley than later Windows. Can disable HT and also two cores and get cpu clock speed up, helps too. Valley uses 4 cores.


----------



## sdhunter67

Nvidia Beta Driver 368.95

sdhunter67 --- 6700k / 4.7 GHz --- MSI 1080 SEAHAWK EK SLI @ 2075/5005 --- 156.5 --- 6548


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdhunter67*
> 
> Nvidia Beta Driver 368.95
> 
> sdhunter67 --- 6700k / 4.7 GHz --- MSI 1080 SEAHAWK EK SLI @ 2075/5005 --- 156.5 --- 6548


Are your blocks holding up?

My block on my MSI 1080 Seahawk EK X went to crap within 48 hours of being in my loop, even though I had rinsed my entire loop with fresh distilled water before installing it.


----------



## sdhunter67

Had to send one back to newegg because it had a small crack but so far no trouble even with the EK waterblock bridge connecting the two cards.


----------



## sdhunter67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Are your blocks holding up?
> 
> My block on my MSI 1080 Seahawk EK X went to crap within 48 hours of being in my loop, even though I had rinsed my entire loop with fresh distilled water before installing it.


Had to send one back to newegg because it had a small crack but so far no trouble even with the EK waterblock bridge connecting the two cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Are your blocks holding up?
> 
> My block on my MSI 1080 Seahawk EK X went to crap within 48 hours of being in my loop, even though I had rinsed my entire loop with fresh distilled water before installing it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NIckel stain.. looks like a pH thing to me. Check that the pH is not far below 6.5 (a pool pH kit is all ya need). But daaum - the nickel plate is still intact - right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdhunter67*
> 
> Had to send one back to newegg because it had a small crack but so far no trouble even with the EK waterblock bridge connecting the two cards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is that a serial bridge?


----------



## Lays

Not sure, if I look at it straight on, it looks as if the plating has completely come off. There's also a tiny bit of residue in the cpu block that looks like it may be the nickel plating that came off the GPU Block.

I'd open it up, but then no more warranty from MSI. I got in contact with an EK rep and he's going to help me figure out what to do next.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Not sure, if I look at it straight on, it looks as if the plating has completely come off. There's also a tiny bit of residue in the cpu block that looks like it may be the nickel plating that came off the GPU Block.
> 
> I'd open it up, but then no more warranty from MSI. I got in contact with an EK rep and he's going to help me figure out what to do next.


oh sheeet, not again (bad electro plating).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2076MHz -- 163.2 fps:*


----------



## DStealth

Finest bench ever !
Pushing memory to it's boundaries...








DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2138 /9800 -- 117.6 fps -- 4920


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Finest bench ever !
> Pushing memory to it's boundaries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2138 /9800 -- 117.6 fps -- 4920


Need more clock on that CPU, man. It's holding that 1080 back....


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Need more clock on that CPU, man. It's holding that 1080 back....


It's a 1070 according to his post line


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2076MHz -- 163.2 fps:*


VERY nice, MrTOOSHORT !







...those Pascal Titans sure have a lot of headroom compared to system CPU etc

...wondering if I should join the Pascal Titan fray, but haven't even fine tuned the 1080s yet ...also wondering if Pascal / Titan ever will get a bios w/ a bit of extra voltage; looks like it is fairly buttoned down, but that's what they said about the previous high-end cards and custom bios ?!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Need more clock on that CPU, man. It's holding that 1080 back....


Lol it's 10*7*0 as already mentioned...actually the cheapest one on the market, stock cooled ...and what you mean by holding...my system has +10 min.FPS compared to the best TitanX(P) run of MrTOOSHORT...Grats him for this huge score BTW


----------



## HyperMatrix

I still don't get why the minimum FPS even matters since it only happens during scene transitions and isn't a reflection of how low the FPS actually got while rendering any given scene. Average of lowest 5% of frames would probably be more useful.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> It's a 1070 according to his post line


Doesn't matter....4.6 for Valley isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## DStealth

4.6 for Valley on 5820 with 3200 cl14 is actually faster than my previous X79(Gen3 mod applied) [email protected] +2100 cl8 or at least the same concluding the benchmarks...anyway selling this 5820 let's hope 6800k will let me go higher...and my new toy 1080









I mean look at the table it's highest score with 1070 by far ~+10fps compared to 6700k's ...so no way my CPU is holding me back...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Tough to get anymore on the stock air cooler...

Update for me,

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2100MHz -- 167.7 fps:*


----------



## DStealth

While testing my new toy...just another CPU limited bench








DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz --Palit JS 1080 @2151/11090 -- 128 fps -- 5355


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX titan XP 2088/5580 --- 174.8 --- 7315 (chiled water)


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6700k @ 4.944 Titan X P @ 2025 -- 165.2 FPS --- 6912


----------



## DooRules

update

DooRules -- 6700k @ 4.944 Titan XP @ 2076 ---- 167.9 FPS


----------



## NoDoz

Nodoz -- 5930k @ 4.3Ghz -- Titan X Pascal @ 2025 -- 148.7


----------



## Mad Pistol

Got one for 4K here.

Mad Pistol -- 4790k (stock) -- GTX 1070 SLI -- 71.1 FPS


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Got one for 4K here.
> 
> Mad Pistol -- 4790k (stock) -- GTX 1070 SLI -- 71.1 FPS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> update
> 
> DooRules -- 6700k @ 4.944 Titan XP @ 2076 ---- 167.9 FPS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX titan XP 2088/5580 --- 174.8 --- 7315 (chiled water)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> While testing my new toy...just another CPU limited bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz --Palit JS 1080 @2151/11090 -- 128 fps -- 5355


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Tough to get anymore on the stock air cooler...
> 
> Update for me,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2100MHz -- 167.7 fps:*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdhunter67*
> 
> Nvidia Beta Driver 368.95
> 
> sdhunter67 --- 6700k / 4.7 GHz --- MSI 1080 SEAHAWK EK SLI @ 2075/5005 --- 156.5 --- 6548


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Callsign_Vega --- 6700K / 4.9 GHz --- Titan-XP, 2,101 / 11,800 --- 172.9 --- 7235 - 1080P.











Some of you please remember to post the full details next time.

Everyone else..........................................................
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Mad Pistol

I really hate valley. It's so freakin CPU dependant.

Mad Pistol -- i7 4790k @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 1070 SLI FE -- 154.1 FPS -- 6447


----------



## Rikuo

Rikuo -- i7 6700k @ 4.7ghz -- 2x Msi 1080 Gaming X 2088mhz, 5400mhz -- 161.6 fps -- 6760


----------



## sdhunter67

1440p benchmark

sdhunter67 --- 6850k/4.4 GHz --- MSI 1080 SEAHAWK EK SLI @ 2113/5405 --- 135.0 --- 5649


----------



## Bride

Update

Bride -- 6600k 4.4GHz -- Zotac GTX 950 1544MHz / 4004MHz -- 1553 -- 37.1 FPS


----------



## Salem13

Salem13 --- i5 6600k/ 4.8ghz--- EVGA1070FTW DT, 2113 / 4605 --- 175.6 --- 7349


----------



## DStealth

DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.7Ghz --Palit JS 1080 @2151/11090 -- 129.7 fps -- 5425

Edit: DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.7Ghz --Palit JS 1080 @2189/11090 -- 129.8 fps -- 5432


----------



## theelviscerator

theELVISCERATOR -- i7 4790k @ 4.6Ghz -- GTX 980ti SLI @ 1418/7822 -- 150.91 FPS -- 6313



theELVISCERATOR -- i7 4790k @ 4.6Ghz -- GTX 980ti SLI--71.5 FPS -- 2992 --4K


----------



## DStealth

Finally
DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.7Ghz --Palit JS 1080 @2176/11150 -- 130 fps -- 5441


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Finally
> DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.7Ghz --Palit JS 1080 @2176/11150 -- 130 fps -- 5441











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> theELVISCERATOR -- i7 4790k @ 4.6Ghz -- GTX 980ti SLI-- 150.91 FPS -- 6313
> 
> 
> 
> theELVISCERATOR -- i7 4790k @ 4.6Ghz -- GTX 980ti SLI--71.5 FPS -- 2992 --4K











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salem13*
> 
> Salem13 --- i5 6600k/ 4.8ghz--- EVGA1070FTW DT, 2113 / 4605 --- 175.6 --- 7349


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Update
> 
> Bride -- 6600k 4.4GHz -- Zotac GTX 950 1544MHz / 4004MHz -- 1553 -- 37.1 FPS











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdhunter67*
> 
> 1440p benchmark
> 
> sdhunter67 --- 6850k/4.4 GHz --- MSI 1080 SEAHAWK EK SLI @ 2113/5405 --- 135.0 --- 5649











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Rikuo -- i7 6700k @ 4.7ghz -- 2x Msi 1080 Gaming X 2088mhz, 5400mhz -- 161.6 fps -- 6760











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I really hate valley. It's so freakin CPU dependant.
> 
> Mad Pistol -- i7 4790k @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 1070 SLI FE -- 154.1 FPS -- 6447


----------



## Bride

Update

Bride -- 6600k 4.4GHz -- Zotac GTX 950 1582MHz / 2027MHz -- 1574 -- 37.6 FPS


----------



## x-apoc

X-apoc / CPU i7 4790k @ 5 Ghz / evga ftw 1080 2088 / 5605---- 114.5 ---- 4790


----------



## STRYC

STRYC

CPU Intel [email protected]

2X Pascal Titan X

Core Clock +225mhz (about 2055mhz ) Clocks change during run.

VMEM 5600mhz.

Stock cooler. Score: 5344---- Avg FPS:127.7


----------



## np66uh

My simple benchmark valley:

Member:Np66uh

Cpu Amd Phenom II X4 Processor 3.00Ghz / HIS Radeon hd 7790 /gpu1000mhz/memory-1500mhz/ FPS>47



















http://i.imgur.com/FEdQKYz.jpg


----------



## x-apoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x-apoc*
> 
> X-apoc / CPU i7 4790k @ 5 Ghz / evga ftw 1080 2088 / 5605---- 114.5 ---- 4790


For some reason I cant break 5k score no matter what I try, I can hit 3k score on Unigine Heaven.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 170.0:*


----------



## np66uh

Great benchmark and the score too 7111!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 170.0:*


Wow, Nice run!







170fps is crazy. I remember when 100fps was the goal.


----------



## x-apoc

X-apoc / CPU i7 4790k @ 5 Ghz / evga ftw 1080 2128 / 5595----123.5 ---- 5167


----------



## owikhan

Owi Khan /Cpu i7 4790k @4.8Ghz/Zotac 1070 Amp Extreme Edition 1708/2415


----------



## Gigabyte390Cros

gigabyte390cros --- i7 4790K / 4.00GHz ---- Gigabyte G1 2x Crossfire R9 390 / 1025MHz / 1025MHz / 1500MHz ---- 41.3 ---- 1729



Trying Crossfire with two Giagabyte 390s in 4k...Getting ready for Battlefield 1 4k Ultra settings!

Seems when playing with AMD OverDrive settings at +5% GPU Clock, +25% power limit, and 1605 MHz memory on 100% load was getting temperatures at 92-96 Celsius on GPUs and about 89-90 Celsius on PCB.


----------



## np66uh

My simple benchmark valley:

Member:Np66uh

Cpu Amd Phenom II X4 Processor 3.00Ghz / HIS Radeon hd 7790 /gpu1000mhz/memory-1500mhz/ FPS>27.3 score:1143


----------



## carlos206

i5 2500k @ 4.7GHz /1080 amp extreme @ 2076MHz...FPS 112/ Score 4687


----------



## Bride

Update -- Bride -- 6600k 4.6GHz -- Zotac GTX 950 1557MHz / 2078MHz -- 1596 -- 38.1 FPS


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Update -- Bride -- 6600k 4.6GHz -- Zotac GTX 950 1557MHz / 2078MHz -- 1596 -- 38.1 FPS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That compares to a GTX 480 @1GHz:


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That compares to a GTX 480 @1GHz:

































btw man, you are comparing a GF100 with a GM206, your card have also a 6 pin connector + 8 pin... mine just a single 6 pin...


----------



## Jpmboy

yo guys - the OP needs help with maintaining this thread. Volunteers???


----------



## Xoriam

Alright Kimir should be helping me out, sorry guys I've got alot going on in this period with all my projects.


----------



## Kimir

Ok, I'll have to get familiar with the spreadsheet before updating, bear with me lol.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4K*
> STRYC --- CPU Intel [email protected] --- 2X Pascal Titan X --- Core Clock +225mhz (about 2055mhz ) Clocks change during run. --- VMEM 5600mhz. --- 127.7 --- 5344












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> *1080p*
> MrTOOSHORT --- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz --- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz --- 170.0 --- 7111
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x-apoc*
> 
> *1080p*
> X-apoc --- CPU i7 4790k @ 5 Ghz --- evga ftw 1080 2128 / 5595 ---123.5 --- 5167
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabyte390Cros*
> 
> *4K*
> gigabyte390cros --- i7 4790K / 4.00GHz --- Gigabyte G1 2x Crossfire R9 390 / 1025MHz / 1025MHz / 1500MHz --- 41.3 --- 1729
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Trying Crossfire with two Giagabyte 390s in 4k...Getting ready for Battlefield 1 4k Ultra settings!
> 
> Seems when playing with AMD OverDrive settings at +5% GPU Clock, +25% power limit, and 1605 MHz memory on 100% load was getting temperatures at 92-96 Celsius on GPUs and about 89-90 Celsius on PCB.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlos206*
> 
> *1080p*
> carlos206 --- i5 2500k @ 4.7GHz --- 1080 amp extreme @ 2076MHz --- 112 --- 4687
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Update
> *1080p*
> Bride --- 6600k 4.6GHz --- Zotac GTX 950 1557MHz / 2078MHz --- 38.1 --- 1596
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Everyone else I have omitted it's because you don't comply with the rules. You are welcome to prove me wrong tho.
This chart ain't easy to update huh, overall isn't updated automatically when you put a score in single, dual/tri/quad chart, so I guess I have to put it by hand twice.
Please make sure to write when your score is not a 1080p one, eg: *4K* , with the bold.
I made it the way it would be best for me, in the modified quote, as you can see.


----------



## STRYC

A BIIIIIIG Thank you!!!!! to Kimir for helping out Xoriam and all of us on this thread. Nice Job.


----------



## kx11

KX11 --- i7 6950x / 4.44ghz ---- Titan XP / 2088core / 5594mem ---- 158.1 ---- 6616

*ExtremeHD preset*


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> KX11 --- i7 6950x / 4.44ghz ---- Titan XP / 2088core / 5594mem ---- 158.1 ---- 6616
> 
> *ExtremeHD preset*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ir88ed

Ir88ed --- 5930K / 4.7Ghz --- 2x SLI GTX-980ti, 1491mhz / 3505mem --- 65.9 avg FPS --- 2758 - 4K resolution (3840x2160)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Ir88ed --- 5930K / 4.7Ghz --- 2x SLI GTX-980ti, 1491mhz / 3505mem --- 65.9 avg FPS --- 2758 - 4K resolution (3840x2160)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bride

Bride --- i5 6600k / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 950 / 1582MHz core / 2053MHz memory ---- 38.3 ---- 1602

Extreme HD preset


----------



## STRYC

Stryc---- EXTREME HD Cpu: 6700K @5ghz

2X Titan XP Core Clock +235mhz (Up to 2139mhz)----VMEM 5780mhz Score 8326 AVG FPS: 199.0


----------



## STRYC

STRYC ---4K ---- CPU:6700K @5.0GHZ

2X TITAN XP +235mhz (Up to 2139MHZ)

VMem 5805MHz Score 5476 FPS: 130.9 Max FPS: 252.1


----------



## STRYC

STRYC---- 1440p Score 7878 CPU:6700K @5.1GHZ

2X TITAN XP +235mhz (Up to 2139MHZ)

VMem 5830MHz

Score 7878---FPS 188.3

MAX FPS: 277.8


----------



## STRYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok, I'll have to get familiar with the spreadsheet before updating, bear with me lol.


Thanks Again for helping out. My previous runs were with stock coolers. I just ran and posted 3 more for 1080P, 1440P and A new 4K. Gives a good what Titan X pascals can do. It'll be nice when a bios Mod/tweaker comes out.


----------



## Derek1

Derek1===i7 [email protected]===EVGA GTX 1080 FTW GPU 2138mhz, Mem 5400mhz===102.4===4285


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Bride --- i5 6600k / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 950 / 1582MHz core / 2053MHz memory ---- 38.3 ---- 1602
> 
> Extreme HD preset
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> Stryc --- EXTREME HD Cpu: 6700K @5ghz --- -2X Titan XP Core Clock +235mhz (Up to 2139mhz) ---VMEM 5780mhz --- 8326 ----199.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> STRYC --- 4K --- CPU:6700K @5.0GHZ --- 2X TITAN XP +235mhz (Up to 2139MHZ) --- VMem 5805MHz --- 5476 --- 130.9
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> STRYC --- 1440p --- 7878 CPU:6700K @5.1GHZ --- 2X TITAN XP +235mhz (Up to 2139MHZ) --- VMem 5830MHz --- 7878 --- 188.3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Derek1===i7 [email protected]===EVGA GTX 1080 FTW GPU 2138mhz, Mem 5400mhz===102.4===4285
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Derek1

Derek1===i7 [email protected]===EVGA GTX 1080 FTW GPU 2138mhz, Mem 5400mhz===72.1===3016

*1440p*


----------



## Derek1

Derek1===i7 [email protected]===EVGA GTX 1080 FTW GPU 2138mhz, Mem 5400mhz===54.2===2269

*2160p*



*UPDATE*

*2160p 4xAA* 45.0 fps score 1884



ps Left the 2xAA to see the decrease of 9 fps


----------



## M1aSocom2

M1aSocom2 --- [email protected] --- 2 x GTX 1070, 2100 / 1920 / 9200 ---159 FPS --- 6653 - 1080P.


----------



## M1aSocom2

M1aSocom2 --- [email protected] --- 2 x GTX 1070, 2100 / 1920 / 9200 ---125 FPS --- 5230 - 1440P.


----------



## M1aSocom2

M1aSocom2 --- [email protected] --- 2 x GTX 1070, 2100 / 1920 / 9200 --- 79.8 FPS --- 3337 - 4K.


----------



## misoonigiri

misoonigiri --- i7 6700k @ 4.725GHz --- GTX 980Ti @ 1531 / 8182 --- 120.0 FPS --- Score 5021 (at 1080p)


----------



## Kimir

Oh boy, I should have kept up on updating before getting PC trouble, I'll update all that when I get home.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Derek1===i7 [email protected]===EVGA GTX 1080 FTW GPU 2138mhz, Mem 5400mhz===72.1===3016
> 
> *1440p*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Derek1===i7 [email protected]===EVGA GTX 1080 FTW GPU 2138mhz, Mem 5400mhz===54.2===2269
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *2160p*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> *2160p 4xAA* 45.0 fps score 1884
> 
> 
> 
> ps Left the 2xAA to see the decrease of 9 fps












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1aSocom2*
> 
> M1aSocom2 --- [email protected] --- 2 x GTX 1070, 2100 / 1920 / 9200 ---159 FPS --- 6653 - 1080P.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1aSocom2*
> 
> M1aSocom2 --- [email protected] --- 2 x GTX 1070, 2100 / 1920 / 9200 ---125 FPS --- 5230 - 1440P.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1aSocom2*
> 
> M1aSocom2 --- [email protected] --- 2 x GTX 1070, 2100 / 1920 / 9200 --- 79.8 FPS --- 3337 - 4K.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> misoonigiri --- i7 6700k @ 4.725GHz --- GTX 980Ti @ 1531 / 8182 --- 120.0 FPS --- Score 5021 (at 1080p)











Let me know if I did any mistake.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Let me know if I did any mistake.


Thanks for helping with the updates!








Looking at the tables, it doesn't look like an easy task...


----------



## marc0053

woot something new from Unigine!


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woot something new from Unigine!


Looks like more fun incoming!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woot something new from Unigine!


Been looking foward to a new Unigine product! DX12 I bet.


----------



## Kimir

I hope not, vulkan please.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I hope not, vulkan please.


yeah - that would make more sense for Unigine.


----------



## Kold

Why is my Titan X Pascal scores only 62XX max while the others are a thousand points higher? I did all the tweaks, too and overclocked to 2080 core / +300 mem. Bad card?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Why is my Titan X Pascal scores only 62XX max while the others are a thousand points higher? I did all the tweaks, too and overclocked to 2080 core / +300 mem. Bad card?


What CPU freq are you running?

Probably others have higher CPU speeds, Titan XP is heavily bottlenecked by cpu in extremeHD preset


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> What CPU freq are you running?
> 
> Probably others have higher CPU speeds, Titan XP is heavily bottlenecked by cpu in extremeHD preset


6700K, but on an H170 motherboard. Waiting for my replacement Z170 to arrive Tuesday and then I'll test again at 4.7GHz.


----------



## Kold

Okay, got my Z170 board in and pumped the CPU up to 4.7GHz. This is the best I could get. I'm not sure what kind of sorcery the 7K guys are using, but I'm jealous!

*
Kold --- i7 6700K / 4.7GHz ---- GTX Titan XP / 2080MHz Core / 11000MHz Memory ---- 164.7 ---- 6890 ---- 1080p
*


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Okay, got my Z170 board in and pumped the CPU up to 4.7GHz. This is the best I could get. I'm not sure what kind of sorcery the 7K guys are using, but I'm jealous!
> 
> *
> Kold --- i7 6700K / 4.7GHz ---- GTX Titan XP / 2080MHz Core / 11000MHz Memory ---- 164.7 ---- 6890 ---- 1080p
> *


They're probably on windows 7 or 10, 8.1 & 8 aren't so good for valley in my experience, 7 gives the best FPS boost. Probably also doing all the driver tweaks.

They're probably also hitting enter to skip all scenes before starting the benchmark with F9.


----------



## misoonigiri

Kold is actually on Windows 10. Valley will incorrectly show as Windows 8 for us 10 users


----------



## Kold

Yeah, 10 here.


----------



## mxthunder

Anxious to see some results with the 1050Ti


----------



## mushroomboy

Here is my latest run, no idea how that happened but dang. Go 280X, no joke.


----------



## Christophe

Hi,

Recently I bought an Alienware pc with SLI GTX 1080, i7 6800k, 32 GB RAM. I am totally new to the SLI world so I wanted to test my GPU's. Note that it is not my intention to join the results list. I am only seeking for information. I saw that I have the same system config. as the person who is currently on the 2nd place. My results on the other hand are way lower, so I'm sure there is a lot of room for improvement.

Can I get some thoughts and tips on my results and how to improve them please?

I enabled SLI, ran the Valley Benchmark and got the results beneath. I run windows 10.



*My questions:*

1) *Are both of my GPU's working?* I notice that the GTX 1080 is mentioned twice, but at the end you can see that there is marked '*x1*'. As you can see there is only 4GB of memory detected, but a GTX 1080 has 8GB, so why isn't the full 16GB (2 x 8GB) displayed?

2) What is the HD Graphics doing over there? Ok, it is integrated on my CPU (right?) but should I disable it or not? I am only seeking for top performance, so entering this competition is not my intention (yet).

3) I guess these results are good if you know that I didn't change any settings in the Nvidia configuration screen?

4) I have a 5k monitor, so I did the same test on max. benchmark settings on 5k resolution (no change of settings in Nvidia config.). The results were (as expected) aweful but a bit dissapointing as I am planning on using my machine to game at 5k (or should I let that dream pass?)



*A huge thanks for your help!* And please, don't point and laugh at the newbie!


----------



## ratchet4234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest run, no idea how that happened but dang. Go 280X, no joke.


What is the score using the extreme preset?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest run, no idea how that happened but dang. Go 280X, no joke.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you have AA turned off. Can't compare to any scores in th eOP table.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christophe*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Recently I bought an Alienware pc with SLI GTX 1080, i7 6800k, 32 GB RAM. I am totally new to the SLI world so I wanted to test my GPU's. Note that it is not my intention to join the results list. I am only seeking for information. I saw that I have the same system config. as the person who is currently on the 2nd place. My results on the other hand are way lower, so I'm sure there is a lot of room for improvement.
> 
> Can I get some thoughts and tips on my results and how to improve them please?
> 
> I enabled SLI, ran the Valley Benchmark and got the results beneath. I run windows 10.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My questions:*
> 
> 1) *Are both of my GPU's working?* I notice that the GTX 1080 is mentioned twice, but at the end you can see that there is marked '*x1*'. As you can see there is only 4GB of memory detected, but a GTX 1080 has 8GB, so why isn't the full 16GB (2 x 8GB) displayed?
> 
> 2) What is the HD Graphics doing over there? Ok, it is integrated on my CPU (right?) but should I disable it or not? I am only seeking for top performance, so entering this competition is not my intention (yet).
> 
> 3) I guess these results are good if you know that I didn't change any settings in the Nvidia configuration screen?
> 
> 4) I have a 5k monitor, so I did the same test on max. benchmark settings on 5k resolution (no change of settings in Nvidia config.). The results were (as expected) aweful but a bit dissapointing as I am planning on using my machine to game at 5k (or should I let that dream pass?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A huge thanks for your help!* And please, don't point and laugh at the newbie!


INtel HD graphics? Disable it or delete the intel driver - the system will run better.


----------



## mushroomboy

nvm.


----------



## Derek1

*UPDATE*

Derek1 --- i7 4820K @ 4.7 --- EVGA GTX1080 FTW Hybrid --- +135/2152 --- +825/11650 --- 49.5 --- 2070 --- 4k


----------



## Bride

UPDATE

Bride --- G4400 @ 4.2 --- Gainward GTX 970 --- 1469 / 1853 --- 61.8 --- 2586 --- Extreme HD


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Okay, got my Z170 board in and pumped the CPU up to 4.7GHz. This is the best I could get. I'm not sure what kind of sorcery the 7K guys are using, but I'm jealous!
> 
> *
> Kold --- i7 6700K / 4.7GHz ---- GTX Titan XP / 2080MHz Core / 11000MHz Memory ---- 164.7 ---- 6890 ---- 1080p
> *












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Derek1 --- i7 4820K @ 4.7 --- EVGA GTX1080 FTW Hybrid --- +135/2152 --- +825/11650 --- 49.5 --- 2070 --- 4k











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Bride --- G4400 @ 4.2 --- Gainward GTX 970 --- 1469 / 1853 --- 61.8 --- 2586 --- Extreme HD


That was not an "update" but an entry as there was no other submission with the same CPU+GPU.


----------



## Derek1

UPDATE 1440p

Derek1 --- i7 4820K @ 4.7 --- EVGA GTX1080 FTW Hybrid ---- +135/2152, +855/11710 --- 76.1 --- 3185


----------



## Nyberg

Nyberg --- I6700k / 4.0 --- GTX 980 TI, 1482 / 4001 --- 107.4 --- 4495


----------



## Kimir

There is no delete button because there is the "edit" one.


----------



## alancsalt

just report yr own post with a 'please delete'


----------



## neurotix

neurotix --- 4790k @ 4.8 --- 2x Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro --- 1100 / 550 --- 143.7 --- 6012 --- Extreme HD



neurotix --- 4790k @ 4.8 --- 2x Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro --- 1100 / 550 --- 76.5 --- 3199 --- Multi-Monitor - 5760x1080



(If you want me to crop it and reupload it at a lower res, let me know)

Any way I can keep my 290 scores in the list?


----------



## lix2000

lix2000 --- FX8350 @ 4.3GHz --- 2x MSI GTX1070 Gaming ; 2075 / 4204 --- 64.5 FPS --- 2701 --- 3840x2160


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 --- 4790k @ 4.5GHz --- Evga gtx 1060 3GB; 2164 / 9508 --- 79.8 FPS --- 3340


melodystyle2003 --- 4790k @ 4.8GHz --- Evga gtx 1060 3GB; 2164 / 9508 --- 80.4 FPS --- 3366


----------



## Solidaries

Solidaries - - - 5820k @ 4.9GHz - - - Palit gtx 980ti 6GB; 1308/1950 - - - 110.4 FPS - - - 4619 - - - ExtremeHD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solidaries*
> 
> Solidaries - - - 5820k @ 4.9GHz - - - Palit gtx 980ti 6GB; 1308/1950 - - - 110.4 FPS - - - 4619 - - - ExtremeHD


wrong screenshot.


----------



## Piddeman

I can't use printscreen, why? I don't know..

But I took a picture











GTX970+4690K


----------



## alancsalt

See the first page of this thread, and scroll down to "How to take a screenshot" - (It's not PrntScrn.)


----------



## neurotix

Or you could just tell him outright to hit F12 to take one.


----------



## alancsalt

Better tell him where to find it...


----------



## Piddeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Or you could just tell him outright to hit F12 to take one.


Thanks m8.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Better tell him where to find it...


and read how to sub a result.


----------



## Solidaries

Solidaries - - - 5820k @ 4.9GHz - - - Palit gtx 980ti 6GB; 1308/1950 - - - 110.4 FPS - - - 4619 - - - ExtremeHD


----------



## Piddeman

I finally manage too beat my 3k goal!


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piddeman*
> 
> I finally manage too beat my 3k goal!


Dude I'm only gonna say this once...

If you want your submission to be added, make yours look like the guy above you.

Solidaries - - - 5820k @ 4.9GHz - - - Palit gtx 980ti 6GB; 1308/1950 - - - 110.4 FPS - - - 4619 - - - ExtremeHD

You must put a line like that above your screenshot and fill in your name, and all that info about your system (CPU + speed, GPU + speed, score in fps, score in numbers, preset). If you want your submission added to the list, that's what you need to do.

Come on guys. Was that so hard? What's wrong with OCN now?

And when are my scores getting added?


----------



## Piddeman

Piddeman - - - 4690K @ 4.6GHz - - - Gigabyte G1 WF GTX970 4GB; 1541/2029 - - - 72.2 FPS - - - 3022 - - - ExtremeHD


----------



## neurotix

There ya go buddy. This stuff is always explained in the first post of a thread like this.


----------



## Piddeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> There ya go buddy. This stuff is always explained in the first post of a thread like this.


Hehe, yea..I'm sry about that...I was so exited that i skipped all the info at the start.

Thanks!


----------



## Piddeman

Piddeman - - - 4690K @ 4.6GHz - - - Gigabyte G1 WF GTX970 4GB; 1545/2030 - - - 72.7 FPS - - - 3041 - - - ExtremeHD


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Hey guys, I have a question.

My PC is 4930k OC @ 4.4Ghz.
GTX 1080 SLI

When I run the valley benchmark, I see only one CPU core is at 100% others seems IDLE. Both Graphic is at 50% loading.

My score is terrible around 6000. Anybody know what's wrong?


----------



## Andrew LB

I haven't run any benchmarks on my PC in a few years and wanted to see if everything is running as it should. This was an initial run and haven't pushed the limits since i just installed the custom loop.

FPS: 74.1
Score: 3099
Min FPS: 36.4
Max FPS 141.3

Specs:

Intel i5-4670k @ 4ghz (will be pushing it higher)
PNY GTX 780ti @ 1356mhz (according to valley benchmark)
Asrock z87 extreme4
16gb EVGA DDR3 2133mhz (2x8gb)
Samsung 850 Evo SSD

Cooling: (custom loop)
Alphacool DDC310 10w pump
XSPC ex360 + ex280 radiators
XSPC Raystorm V3 Cpu block
Aquacomputer Kryographics GTX 780ti full block
Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT Reservoir
Mayhems 3/8" 5/8" Ultra Clear tubing + Mayhems UV Blue Coolant
all XSPC Compression fittings
Phanteks Enthoo Pro M case
Stock Phanteks 140mm fans cooling front 280mm rad
3x 120mm Corsair garbage fans from Hydro series coolers on 360mm rad turned down to 1800rpm max.

Temps while running Valley benchmark:
CPU Idle: 25'c
GPU Idle: 29'c
CPU load: 36'c
GPU load: 39'c


----------



## STRYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leipatemeibbaa*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question.
> 
> My PC is 4930k OC @ 4.4Ghz.
> GTX 1080 SLI
> 
> When I run the valley benchmark, I see only one CPU core is at 100% others seems IDLE. Both Graphic is at 50% loading.
> 
> My score is terrible around 6000. Anybody know what's wrong?


It's a CPU bottleneck. Nothing is wrong with your score. Valley is not a multi-core benchmark. Your CPU is what's holding you at 6000ish. Even if you had two Pascal Titan XPs you would get about the same score. I have a 6700K with two Pascal Titan XP's and I didn't get much higher than you at stock speeds and stock cooling. But when I OC'd my CPU to 5.1Ghz by itself, I would get in the 7000's.

Here is my run of Valley at stock CPU settings, RAM at stock XMP profile and my Titan XPs at pseudo stock settings. I say "pseudo stock" on my GPUs because I'm watercooled and that actually increases my GPU clocks about 200mhz since they won't thermal throttle like they would with stock cooling. The second, higher score is my CPU which is also watercooled, running at 5.13GHZ, RAM still at stock XMP profile and GPUs with an additional clock OC +225 and VRAM OC:


----------



## x-apoc

For some reason I can never get the same score twice, its always off by like 200-500 points


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x-apoc*
> 
> For some reason I can never get the same score twice, its always off by like 200-500 points


That's normal variability. Always will be an approx. +/- 5% difference between runs.


----------



## x-apoc

Recently building PC for a friend, I had a chance to test gigabyte 1080 xtreme gaming card, boosted out of the box 2043mhz ( valley showed 2068mhz) , with fans to auto never went over 62c on valley run. Scored 4770 on 1080p extreme.

Thats better than my FTW which boosts 65mhz less and hits a wall at +101mhz core clock.


----------



## Andrew LB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x-apoc*
> 
> For some reason I can never get the same score twice, its always off by like 200-500 points


I just noticed that GPU-Z was reporting PCI-E 3.0 x16 was only running 3.0 x8 during the test. so i turned adjusted power saving crap and retested and got a 1 point increase in score. lol. I don't think i've ever had two scores back to back be that close.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> UPDATE 1440p
> 
> Derek1 --- i7 4820K @ 4.7 --- EVGA GTX1080 FTW Hybrid ---- +135/2152, +855/11710 --- 76.1 --- 3185











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyberg*
> 
> Nyberg --- I6700k / 4.0 --- GTX 980 TI, 1482 / 4001 --- 107.4 --- 4495











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> neurotix --- 4790k @ 4.8 --- 2x Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro --- 1100 / 550 --- 143.7 --- 6012 --- Extreme HD
> 
> 
> 
> neurotix --- 4790k @ 4.8 --- 2x Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro --- 1100 / 550 --- 76.5 --- 3199 --- Multi-Monitor - 5760x1080
> 
> 
> 
> (If you want me to crop it and reupload it at a lower res, let me know)
> 
> Any way I can keep my 290 scores in the list?


Screens are fine and your previous scores with different hardware stays in place. Update are done on similar hardware (both cpu and gpu) only.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lix2000*
> 
> lix2000 --- FX8350 @ 4.3GHz --- 2x MSI GTX1070 Gaming ; 2075 / 4204 --- 64.5 FPS --- 2701 --- 3840x2160











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solidaries*
> 
> Solidaries - - - 5820k @ 4.9GHz - - - Palit gtx 980ti 6GB; 1308/1950 - - - 110.4 FPS - - - 4619 - - - ExtremeHD











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piddeman*
> 
> Piddeman - - - 4690K @ 4.6GHz - - - Gigabyte G1 WF GTX970 4GB; 1545/2030 - - - 72.7 FPS - - - 3041 - - - ExtremeHD











Hop, one batch before new year done.








Anyone left out, please follow the instructions.

On another matter that we discussed previously, the new Unigine Superposition bench page is here (product not release as of yet tho)
https://unigine.com/en/products/benchmarks/superposition
No info on what tech is used, but with Linux compatibility, I guess that's not DX12, good news.


----------



## neurotix

Update, since the new Relive drivers give me more performance.

neurotix --- 4790k @ 4.8 --- 2x Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro --- 1125 / 550 --- 148.1 --- 6198 --- Extreme HD



neurotix --- 4790k @ 4.8 --- 2x Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro --- 1125 / 550 --- 81.8 --- 3423 --- Multi-Monitor - 5760x1080


----------



## DooRules

DooRules -- 6950x @ 4.653 -- Titan XP @ 2140/ 1451 -- 172 --- 7196


----------



## STRYC

STRYC: CPU Intel [email protected] Water cooled Single Pascal Titan X Core clock 2126mhz (+225 OC), VMEM 5805 Score 7356 FPS 175.8


----------



## vagenrider

vagenrider: Reference Radeon R9 290 --1230/1650/2560 -- 2600k 5Ghz -- fps: 77.5

gpu bios edited by me
2600k voltage 1540-{1580max}{degreded before 2 years}

cpu-gpu cooled on water by connection to my 200lt aquarium water with temps about 40-45c


----------



## owikhan

Owi Khan |5641 |CORE I7 4790k @Stock | GTX 1080 stock

Ultra


----------



## owikhan

Owi Khan |4457|CORE I7 4790k @Stock | GTX 1080 stock

Extreme HD


----------



## Kimir

@owikhan the screen you are posting is not what's requested for a sub. Please check OP for details (or posts before yours).


----------



## ir88ed

Ir88ed --- 5930k @ 4.9 --- 2x GTX 980ti --- 1561 / 4000 --- 164.9 --- 6901 --- Extreme HD


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> looniam --- [email protected] --- EVGA 980TI SC+ --- 1465/4031 --- 101.3 --- 4240
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


looniam --- [email protected] --- EVGA 980TI SC+ --- 1470/4000 --- 106.2 --- 4444



thanks


----------



## devilhead

devilhead ---Intel Xeon E5-1650 [email protected] Titan XP --- 2151/1500 --- 174.3 --- 7293


----------



## Determ

determ ---Intel Core i7-4790 CPU 3.60Ghz--- 1070 --- 1860/2002 --- 89.6 --- 3748

kinda horrible results compared to similiar systems. Any idea why? Thanx


----------



## STRYC

Your CPU is holding you back. Your CPU is a non-K. Your GPU is waiting on your CPU. It is possible to overclock this CPU but overclocking options are limited. Slap a K model in your system and you'll jump between 500-1000 points in your score even without overclocking. I just bumped my 6700k down to 3.6ghz and lost over a 1000 on my score. (I was overclocked to 4.6Ghz and dropped to 3.6)


----------



## Determ

hey, thanks.

Do you think changing CPU will really improove my performance in games? Im not chasing benchmarks top scores though

thanks


----------



## STRYC

Depending on the game, at 1080P you might see some improvement, A 1070 can play most titles at 1080P , Ultra settings, without dropping below 60FPS, but at 4K I would say no improvement. Best way to find out would be to do a CPU scaling benchmark search for the games you play. With your fast GPU, some games scale nicely at 1080P, even at ultra settings. If you play at 1080P, another thing to consider before you upgrade your CPU is your monitors refresh rate. If it maxes out at 60Hz or not. If 60Hz is it's max, you're good with your CPU as long as you can maintain 60FPS.


----------



## krisnaag

krisnaag --- Intel Core i7 6700HQ / 2.59GHz --- nVidia Geforce GTX 960M 4GB,
1337MHz Core / Shaders unknown / 4GB 3065MHz GDDR5 --- 24.0FPS --- 1002


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Update, since the new Relive drivers give me more performance.
> 
> neurotix --- 4790k @ 4.8 --- 2x Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro --- 1125 / 550 --- 148.1 --- 6198 --- Extreme HD
> 
> 
> 
> neurotix --- 4790k @ 4.8 --- 2x Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro --- 1125 / 550 --- 81.8 --- 3423 --- Multi-Monitor - 5760x1080











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules -- 6950x @ 4.653 -- Titan XP @ 2140/ 1451 -- 172 --- 7196











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> STRYC: CPU Intel [email protected] Water cooled Single Pascal Titan X Core clock 2126mhz (+225 OC), VMEM 5805 Score 7356 FPS 175.8











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> vagenrider: Reference Radeon R9 290 --1230/1650/2560 -- 2600k 5Ghz -- fps: 77.5
> 
> gpu bios edited by me
> 2600k voltage 1540-{1580max}{degreded before 2 years}
> 
> cpu-gpu cooled on water by connection to my 200lt aquarium water with temps about 40-45c











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Ir88ed --- 5930k @ 4.9 --- 2x GTX 980ti --- 1561 / 4000 --- 164.9 --- 6901 --- Extreme HD











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> looniam --- [email protected] --- EVGA 980TI SC+ --- 1470/4000 --- 106.2 --- 4444
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


It's a little dark, in transition between scene I suppose, I'll allow it this time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ---Intel Xeon E5-1650 [email protected] Titan XP --- 2151/1500 --- 174.3 --- 7293


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Determ*
> 
> determ ---Intel Core i7-4790 CPU 3.60Ghz--- 1070 --- 1860/2002 --- 89.6 --- 3748
> 
> kinda horrible results compared to similiar systems. Any idea why? Thanx











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisnaag*
> 
> krisnaag --- Intel Core i7 6700HQ / 2.59GHz --- nVidia Geforce GTX 960M 4GB,
> 1337MHz Core / Shaders unknown / 4GB 3065MHz GDDR5 --- 24.0FPS --- 1002











Fixed some stuff in there at the same time as the update.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> looniam --- [email protected] --- EVGA 980TI SC+ --- 1470/4000 --- 106.2 --- 4444
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little dark, in transition between scene I suppose, I'll allow it this time.
Click to expand...

thank you. to be honest, i knew i close to crashing so luckily i hit the F12 button when i did because within a few milliseconds my screen filled with those lovely yellow acii like characters.

made a boo boo in the bios and clock speed shot up (to the1546 in the SS) when the load changed.


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- 7700k @ 5.42 GHz --- GTX 1080 SLI / 2138 / 1470 --- 195.4 --- 8177


----------



## Grumby21

Grumby21---1090t/4ghz---r9 280x---1160/1660---46.8---1957


----------



## BeatrixFF

Hello everyone!

I'm Anna from Unigine team, the creators of your favorite Valley benchmark.
Now we are working on brand new Superposition Benchmark, it will heat up your GPUs even further.

We are making the benchmark for you, and you can help the developers to make it better. How to do this? Here you can take part in the development process!


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeatrixFF*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Anna from Unigine team, the creators of your favorite Valley benchmark.
> Now we are working on brand new Superposition Benchmark, it will heat up your GPUs even further.
> 
> We are making the benchmark for you, and you can help the developers to make it better. How to do this? Here you can take part in the development process!


Dejavu? Didnt i just see this yesterday wierd... Whats going on

Oh it was in the heaven thread. Now i see. Is this fake or real?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeatrixFF*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Anna from Unigine team, the creators of your favorite Valley benchmark.
> Now we are working on brand new Superposition Benchmark, it will heat up your GPUs even further.
> 
> We are making the benchmark for you, and you can help the developers to make it better. How to do this? Here you can take part in the development process!
> 
> 
> 
> Dejavu? Didnt i just see this yesterday wierd... Whats going on
> 
> Oh it was in the heaven thread. Now i see. Is this fake or real?
Click to expand...

??? the thread is gone but i did email the system info result that was asked, got a reply and the name is someone who works at unigine (at least according to linkin) and the expanded message headers do look like a unigine domain (actually studio.unigine.com).

besides the motherboard's serial number- nothing in the log file (txt) that isn't in my rig sig . . .


----------



## misoonigiri

Its probably something related to this forum's ToS. Maybe it has been sorted now (or not), but let's hope they clarify.


----------



## Laithan

She changed her picture also... from a "young and attractive" woman to what it is now, *AFTER her threads were deleted*.... clearly some deception of some kind going on here...

If I was management @ Unigine I would be pretty pissed at the negative press/reputation towards Unigine's integrity as a company... they should make a statement.... This Beatrix person started multiple threads in multiple forums that have pretty widespread exposure....


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ??? the thread is gone but i did email the system info result that was asked, got a reply and the name is someone who works at unigine (at least according to linkin) and the expanded message headers do look like a unigine domain (actually studio.unigine.com).
> 
> besides the motherboard's serial number- nothing in the log file (txt) that isn't in my rig sig . . .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Its probably something related to this forum's ToS. Maybe it has been sorted now (or not), but let's hope they clarify.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> She changed her picture also... from a "young and attractive" woman to what it is now, *AFTER her threads were deleted*.... clearly some deception of some kind going on here...
> 
> If I was management @ Unigine I would be pretty pissed at the negative press/reputation towards Unigine's integrity as a company... they should make a statement.... This Beatrix person started multiple threads in multiple forums that have pretty widespread exposure....


Yes she did change picture, it seems somewhat suspicious to me. Maybe its harmless but seems unofficial or someone posing? I guess we will wait to see if looniam is kidnapped and tortured by secret KGB anti benchmarking agents!!! J/k of course


----------



## looniam

well i did a google on beatrix and followed the first pic which leads back to a banned linustech forum account.

hope that NSA backdoor is there when i need it.


----------



## x-apoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Yes she did change picture, it seems somewhat suspicious to me. Maybe its harmless but seems unofficial or someone posing? I guess we will wait to see if looniam is kidnapped and tortured by secret KGB anti benchmarking agents!!! J/k of course


This reminds me of Peggy customer service..lol


----------



## dagget3450

Err. why not

Dagget3450---5960x/4.5ghz--- quad R9 390x---1200/1700---174---7282 (1080p)


Dagget3450---5960x/4.5ghz---quad R9 390x---1200/1700---166.9---6982 (1440p)


Dagget3450---5960x/4.5ghz---quad R9 390x---1200/1700---106.1--- 4439 (4k)


curious to see how tri-fire turns out, fiji scored better on 3 over 4 on this bench. its too cpu dependent for mgpu


----------



## Kimir

Will update soon, shout to everyone that BeatrixFF (with now the Software rep badge, told you) thread about Superposition benchmark is re-opened and you've got a change to get an advanced copy of it when it's released.


----------



## Ponut64

http://imgur.com/BFeqLm9


Ponut64 --- Core i7 4770K @ 4.2 GHz --- AMD Radeon R9 Nano, 1080 MHz Core / 1265 Vcore / 500 MHz Memory [Stock] --- AVG. FPS 80.5 --- Score 3366 -- 1920x1080, only one monitor, no tweaks

Addendum:

The Fury series is weird. As you increase voltage, your performance degrades. You need to be able to increase clock speed more than you increase voltage in order to see performance gains. At some point, your voltage increases outpace your increases in clockspeed, resulting in performance depredations from overclocking. This is something that actually happened on some of the earliest full 3D GPUs and what gave overclocking its bad public rep when it came common knowledge that all an OC may do is overheat your system.

http://i.imgur.com/PYYsEA6.png

Ponut64 --- Core i7 4770K @ 4.2 GHz --- AMD Radeon R9 Nano, 1070 MHz Core / 1250 Vcore / 500 MHz Memory [Stock] --- AVG. FPS 80.7 --- Score 3375 -- 1920x1080 -- Second monitor plugged in, no tweaks used, max temp 73, max fan speed 61

Another interesting demonstration of this effect:
Here is the R9 Nano at stock speeds [1000 MHz / 1225 vcore] (with no second monitor or other software running):
http://i.imgur.com/qqfxwR5.png

Here is the R9 Nano undervolted [1000 MHz / 1000 vcore] (with second monitor plugged in with MSI afterburner)
http://i.imgur.com/ESdmFIp.png

_Sorry for the spam, I would like to submit my final score._ I think I'm the single-GPU AMD record-holder in this thread, no? [Well, close to it! .. there's an R9 290 above me]

Ponut64 --- Core i7 4770K @ 4.2 GHz --- AMD Radeon R9 Nano, 1070 MHz Core / 1250 Vcore / 500 MHz Memory [Stock] --- AVG. FPS 84.3 --- Score 3527 -- Tweaks (in thread) used, single-monitor, 1920x1080









_Another addendum: http://i.imgur.com/KsUyFjH.png
After playing around in MSI afterburner and then running the benchmark again, it reads my memory as overclocked.. but it shouldn't be? I did get a better score though, maybe it is?_


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- 7700k @ 5.42 GHz --- GTX 1080 SLI / 2138 / 1470 --- 195.4 --- 8177
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Err. why not
> 
> Dagget3450---5960x/4.5ghz--- quad R9 390x---1200/1700---174---7282 (1080p)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagget3450---5960x/4.5ghz---quad R9 390x---1200/1700---166.9---6982 (1440p)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagget3450---5960x/4.5ghz---quad R9 390x---1200/1700---106.1--- 4439 (4k)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curious to see how tri-fire turns out, fiji scored better on 3 over 4 on this bench. its too cpu dependent for mgpu











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponut64*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BFeqLm9
> 
> 
> Ponut64 --- Core i7 4770K @ 4.2 GHz --- AMD Radeon R9 Nano, 1080 MHz Core / 1265 Vcore / 500 MHz Memory [Stock] --- AVG. FPS 80.5 --- Score 3366 -- 1920x1080, only one monitor, no tweaks
> 
> Addendum:
> 
> The Fury series is weird. As you increase voltage, your performance degrades. You need to be able to increase clock speed more than you increase voltage in order to see performance gains. At some point, your voltage increases outpace your increases in clockspeed, resulting in performance depredations from overclocking. This is something that actually happened on some of the earliest full 3D GPUs and what gave overclocking its bad public rep when it came common knowledge that all an OC may do is overheat your system.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PYYsEA6.png
> 
> Ponut64 --- Core i7 4770K @ 4.2 GHz --- AMD Radeon R9 Nano, 1070 MHz Core / 1250 Vcore / 500 MHz Memory [Stock] --- AVG. FPS 80.7 --- Score 3375 -- 1920x1080 -- Second monitor plugged in, no tweaks used, max temp 73, max fan speed 61
> 
> Another interesting demonstration of this effect:
> Here is the R9 Nano at stock speeds [1000 MHz / 1225 vcore] (with no second monitor or other software running):
> http://i.imgur.com/qqfxwR5.png
> 
> Here is the R9 Nano undervolted [1000 MHz / 1000 vcore] (with second monitor plugged in with MSI afterburner)
> http://i.imgur.com/ESdmFIp.png
> 
> 
> 
> _Sorry for the spam, I would like to submit my final score._ I think I'm the single-GPU AMD record-holder in this thread, no? [Well, close to it! .. there's an R9 290 above me]
> 
> Ponut64 --- Core i7 4770K @ 4.2 GHz --- AMD Radeon R9 Nano, 1070 MHz Core / 1250 Vcore / 500 MHz Memory [Stock] --- AVG. FPS 84.3 --- Score 3527 -- Tweaks (in thread) used, single-monitor, 1920x1080
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Another addendum: http://i.imgur.com/KsUyFjH.png
> After playing around in MSI afterburner and then running the benchmark again, it reads my memory as overclocked.. but it shouldn't be? I did get a better score though, maybe it is?_


The decrease of performance could be due to temperature as well, or you simply reach the stage of diminishing return, Id' say.
Perhaps you did OC the ram with afterburner by mistake in that last run, well you should try to OC the ram a little anyway, Unigine bench are quite sensitive to VRAM OC.


----------



## Nukez

Nukez --- i7-7700k/4.7GHz --- Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming/ Core 2151MHz/Shaders 2560/Memory 5370MHz --- AVG. FPS 120.1 --- Score 5024 --- Resolution 1920x1080


----------



## TheWizardMan

thewizardman --- Intel 6700K / 4.8 Ghz --- EVGA Geforce GTX 1080 FTW Hydro Copper, Core 1721 Mha / Shaders / Memory 1251 mHZ --- 82.5 FPS --- 3452 - 3840x2160


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- i7 7700k / 5.55 GHz --- GTX 1080 SLI, 2151 MHz / 1500 MHz --- 203.3 FPS --- 8507


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 7700k / 5.55 GHz --- GTX 1080 SLI, 2151 MHz / 1500 MHz --- 203.3 FPS --- 8507
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NICE! You're killin it ... +R


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> NICE! You're killin it ... +R


Thanks bud. Just trying to fit in. ☺


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 7700k / 5.55 GHz --- GTX 1080 SLI, 2151 MHz / 1500 MHz --- 203.3 FPS --- 8507


Awesome run bud, great clocks there...


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 7700k / 5.55 GHz --- GTX 1080 SLI, 2151 MHz / 1500 MHz --- 203.3 FPS --- 8507


Nice, curious are you on water or something more extreme?

Actually I can see by your GPU temps that you must have been using DICE or LN2.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> Awesome run bud, great clocks there...


Thank you sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Nice, curious are you on water or something more extreme?
> 
> Actually I can see by your GPU temps that you *must have been using DICE or LN2*.


Neither to both. Some beer and a really cold night on the back patio. Wheels on the case = winning.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Thank you sir.
> Neither to both. Some beer and a really cold night on the back patio. Wheels on the case = winning.


LMAO! Nothing extension cords, USB extenders and long HDMI cable can't solve right


----------



## lix2000

lix2000 --- i5-7600k @ 4800 MHz --- 2x MSI GTX1070 Gaming ; 2050 / 4354 MHz --- 75.4 FPS --- 3154 --- 3840x2160


----------



## Spiriva

Computer in sign:


----------



## x-apoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Computer in sign:


After adding second 1080 to my rig I cant seem to break 6000 score, and my gpu load is fluctuating 50-80%

My firestrike score just quick run shows 22k, not sure where the problem is.

at 1440p I got like 4.7k score


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x-apoc*
> 
> After adding second 1080 to my rig I cant seem to break 6000 score, and my gpu load is fluctuating 50-80%
> 
> My firestrike score just quick run shows 22k, not sure where the problem is.
> 
> at 1440p I got like 4.7k score


Valley is CPU bound. The 2nd 1080 just brought it more into focus. It's truly a horrible GPU benchmark.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Valley is CPU bound. The 2nd 1080 just brought it more into focus. *It's truly a horrible GPU benchmark*.


Finally, someone said it.

This benchmark has been the bane of my rigs since forever - since I run 4 way SLI.

Even with 2x cards, even the 4K @ 4x AA doesn't run at 99% on both GPUs. Truly pathetic...

When are they releasing their new 'Superposition' benchmark? Hopefully that one will be optimized.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Man, I've been saying it forever. I'll see if I can find some examples.

This thread:

From 6-3-16
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Valley is just so funky for me. Sometimes I get the same score in SLI as I do single card, even though every other benchmark scales as it should. Sometimes I get 10FPS with TX SLI. Sometimes it runs relatively well, but I've never been able to get a very high score. Just one of my all time least favorites.


From 2-2-16
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Try it again in a couple of days, my fps score varies by 100 points or so from day to day. Some days I get the same score in SLI as I do single card, some days SLI works. Last time I tried it, it ran at 10fps.
> 
> I don't care for this benchmark, every other benchmark I've tried scales with system settings, Valley just does its own thing.
> 
> I can fire up Heaven right now with my 24/7 clocks and score within 5fps of my high score there.


From 10-22-15
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It's a Valley thing. Several people get really crazy, unreliable results in Valley. Happens to me, I can run Valley with vastly different GPU settings and get the same scores. Sometimes my SLI score is almost identical to my single GPU score, but without changing a thing I can get a Heaven score that's right in line with my settings.
> 
> I look at your recent Heaven scores and they are right where I'd expect them to be. Your system seems to run fine in Heaven, also.
> 
> So I wouldn't spend much time re-doing it over the scores you get in Valley. Run it again now and then, one of those times you'll get a nice score.


From 10-8-15
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I think Heaven is better than Valley. I get some pretty questionable results in Valley, where Heaven will scale right along with clocks right up until near the crash point.


From 7-22-15
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm not getting any SLI scaling in this program. I can get an easy top 20 score for single GPU, but my SLI score is no different. I see both cards/clocks/temps in the on-screen display during the benchmark. Heaven scales fine (well, significantly higher in SLI than single GPU), but Valley has basically identical scores/FPS either way.
> 
> Running Titan X SLI, 353.38 driver (same driver that works in Heaven). I'm pretty sure SLI is working based on how it performs in Heaven.
> 
> Tried uninstalling/reinstalling Valley.
> 
> Running all the tweaks in the OP.
> 
> Any ideas?


TitanX thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Anything but Valley, I've found it extremely unreliable/repeatable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I would use something besides Valley to get worked up over. I can get identical scores with clocks at 1470 or 1520, I think Heaven is a lot more repeatable.


There are more, just a sample of me never having much use for it as a GPU bench.


----------



## aylan1196

first run 1080 ti 7700k 1080p extreme


----------



## x-apoc

x-apoc --- 4790k/5.00ghz --- GTX 1080 SLI, 2113 / 10740 --- 132.4 --- 5538 -1440p


----------



## KaRLiToS

1080p



3440x1440



2560x1440


----------



## Asus11

asus11---i7-6700k/5ghz--- Titan XP---2100/2827---176.4---7383 (1080p)


----------



## Beagle Box

*BeagleBox --- i7 6700k / 5.0GHz --- GTX 1080 --- 2176 MHz / 5600 MHz --- 131.2 FPS --- 5489* --- 1080


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lix2000*
> 
> lix2000 --- i5-7600k @ 4800 MHz --- 2x MSI GTX1070 Gaming ; 2050 / 4354 MHz --- 75.4 FPS --- 3154 --- 3840x2160
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x-apoc*
> 
> x-apoc --- 4790k/5.00ghz --- GTX 1080 SLI, 2113 / 10740 --- 132.4 --- 5538 -1440p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> asus11---i7-6700k/5ghz--- Titan XP---2100/2827---176.4---7383 (1080p)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


New First Place!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> *BeagleBox --- i7 6700k / 5.0GHz --- GTX 1080 --- 2176 MHz / 5600 MHz --- 131.2 FPS --- 5489* --- 1080
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KaRLiToS

This thread has gone empty.

I can always revive it, remember this ?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rVQ-8KagSc5KWpbj1eYbMg_4BNNBhlhFwg36h8rHTn8/pubhtml


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I remember the time...









Oh, and nice scores Beagle Box and Asus11!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I remember the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and nice scores Beagle Box and Asus11!


Thanks









yes beagle great gtx 1080 score


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I remember the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and nice scores Beagle Box and Asus11!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes beagle great gtx 1080 score


Thank you both.

No matter how well I do, seems I'm always looking up at your scores, Asus. Great job as always.









I've pretty well maxed this box out and running out of ideas to increase my scores. I wonder if a GPU waterblock will make any difference on my MSI Gaming X. It's rock solid, but hampered by power constraints.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New First Place!


Can I get an update when you have some time bud?









Post #13256

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/13200_100#post_25896066


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Can I get an update when you have some time bud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #13256
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/13200_100#post_25896066


Sure thing, it seems like I missed a page lol.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukez*
> 
> Nukez --- i7-7700k/4.7GHz --- Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming/ Core 2151MHz/Shaders 2560/Memory 5370MHz --- AVG. FPS 120.1 --- Score 5024 --- Resolution 1920x1080
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWizardMan*
> 
> thewizardman --- Intel 6700K / 4.8 Ghz --- EVGA Geforce GTX 1080 FTW Hydro Copper, Core 1721 Mha / Shaders / Memory 1251 mHZ --- 82.5 FPS --- 3452 - 3840x2160
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 7700k / 5.55 GHz --- GTX 1080 SLI, 2151 MHz / 1500 MHz --- 203.3 FPS --- 8507
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


New First Place!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> Thank you both.
> 
> No matter how well I do, seems I'm always looking up at your scores, Asus. Great job as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've pretty well maxed this box out and running out of ideas to increase my scores. I wonder if a GPU waterblock will make any difference on my MSI Gaming X. It's rock solid, but hampered by power constraints.


a waterblock will help, run all fans 100% if you dont already









it might be an expensive trial to buy a waterblock just for higher scores, might be better off using that money for a 1080 ti









my 1080 scores are with a FE / waterblock .. I know lays who is above me is on LN2 lol

also I might try for 180 if I can.. before the new Titan Xp guys come along and maul me down.. lol

I know 176 is not my best score.. only took me 1 hour to get also I was at 40c which is really high
my card bins dropped quite alot at that time


----------



## feznz

feznz- i7 3770k @ 5Ghz / 2200Mhz - Asus 1080 Ti Strix - 2076MHz/5955MHz - 145.7FPS- 6094 score -1080p



feznz- i7 3770k @ 5Ghz / 2200Mhz - Asus 1080 Ti Strix - 2076MHz/5955MHz - 67.5FPS- 2824 score - 3840x1600p



heres my monitoring with both runs first 1080p then 1600p straight afterwards
with the 1080p the GPU usage was hovering around the 75% mark while the 1600p GPU usage was constantly 99-100%
if I could only get the 1080p to run the Gpu at 100% I should get 25% higher score or around estimated 180FPS anyone got some hot tips? I applied the basic tweaks on OP post.
I not sure about the CPU it was hovering around 25% usage


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> a waterblock will help, run all fans 100% if you dont already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it might be an expensive trial to buy a waterblock just for higher scores, might be better off using that money for a 1080 ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1080 scores are with a FE / waterblock .. I know lays who is above me is on LN2 lol
> 
> also I might try for 180 if I can.. before the new Titan Xp guys come along and maul me down.. lol
> 
> I know 176 is not my best score.. only took me 1 hour to get also I was at 40c which is really high
> my card bins dropped quite alot at that time


Fans are on a curve, but ~100%. GPU is hitting 61C. There's some serious downclock on my card above 58C.
Love to get a Ti, but I'd have to sell my 1080 first, which is a hassle with a Microcenter 3 miles up the road and prices plummeting. I suppose I could stand outside in the parking lot on Saturday and maybe work a deal... if I don't get kicked off the property.

The card I have has really turned out to be better than I expected. I had a ZOTAC for 3 days before a fan crapped out and really wasn't expecting as good a performance from the MSI. My board's an M7, which is pretty good, but lacks the fine tuning of an ASUS. I may just settle for a waterblock for USD150 and I wait 3 years for my next build.


----------



## Lefty23

New Entry

lefty23 --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE;2100/6075 --- 152.0 FPS --- 6360 --- 1080p


lefty23 --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE;2100/6075 --- 106.8 FPS --- 4469 --- 1440p


lefty23 --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE;2100/6075 --- 64.9 FPS --- 2715 --- 4K


----------



## DStealth

DStealth - [email protected] - MSI GX [email protected]/12000 - 162.8fps - 6811 - 1080p

Edit: After shunt mod...DStealth - [email protected] - MSI GX [email protected]/12100 - 163.4fps - 6838 - 1080p


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> DStealth - [email protected] - MSI GX [email protected]/12000 - 162.8fps - 6811 - 1080p
> 
> Edit: After shunt mod...DStealth - [email protected] - MSI GX [email protected]/12100 - 163.4fps - 6838 - 1080p


you really have to look at the power limit flag in afterburner... that 1FPS difference could simply be due to OS background process load differences.


----------



## DStealth

"OS background process load "
What are you talking about...I'm a bencher after all


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> "OS background process load "
> What are you talking about...I'm a bencher after all


lol -
using a shaved OS?









trying to tell whether the shunt mod really worked.

_______________________________________________________________________
*new entry:*

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- TitanXp --- 117.0 --- 4896 (1440P)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Valley is CPU bound. The 2nd 1080 just brought it more into focus. It's truly a horrible GPU benchmark.


Lol. Exactly why I haven't posted any scoresin or bothered with valley since 2014 I believe. A bit ironic since this bench is what got me started with benching.Highly unreliable and suspect in a bunch of scenarios.


----------



## zett121

zett121 --- i7 7700k / 5.0GHz --- GTX 1080 Ti FE --- 2088 MHz / 6295 MHz --- 170.5 FPS --- 7135 --- 1080


----------



## DesGres

DesGres - i7 3770k @ 4.6Ghz / 2400Mhz - Asus 1080 Ti Strix - 2062MHz/5835MHz - 146FPS- 6110 score -1080p

00003.png 2015k .png file


----------



## ksmb

win 10 Pro........i5 4670k @4.5ghz......Strix Gtx 970........8gb Ram DDR3

# SCORE: 5398............FPS: 129.........1080p.....quality: High


----------



## Jump3r

Jump3r--- [email protected] 4.0Ghz ---- GTX 1080TI ; 2025/ 5532---- 55.8 ---- 2335


Just a junk run, making a baseline. Still got to OC System memory, Give the CPU more just keyed in 40x and booted first time stock volts. And the GPU have not looked into clocking it yet.


----------



## optical10

Help, I've got the basic edition bundled with EVGA 1080Ti does this mean that's the reason I can't see the option for 4k, I'm limited to max 2560 x 1600?

Thanks


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optical10*
> 
> Help, I've got the basic edition bundled with EVGA 1080Ti does this mean that's the reason I can't see the option for 4k, I'm limited to max 2560 x 1600?
> 
> Thanks


No you just need to be in 4k when you start valley then use system resolution.


----------



## optical10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> No you just need to be in 4k when you start valley then use system resolution.


I see u don't see a 3840 x 2160 in the pop down menu but pick "system" like u showed us, many thanks.


----------



## Yukss

Yukss i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz on water ---- evga gtx 1080 fe on water ---- Score: 4457 ---- FPS: 108.9

omg i think my score sucks..

PS. My score needs to be updated from the chart in page 1. thanks


----------



## Unknownm

Unkownm i5 4690k @ 4.51ghz core (4207Mhz uncore) ---- evga 980 ti hybrid (gpuz in post) ---- Score: 4779 ---- FPS: 114.2


----------



## Never0666

Hi all,

i was trying to run Unigine bench Valley on my PC with win 10 pro .. but it doesn't work?
Have you any idea? Does Valley works with win 10?

rgds


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Never0666*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> i was trying to run Unigine bench Valley on my PC with win 10 pro .. but it doesn't work?
> Have you any idea? Does Valley works with win 10?
> 
> rgds


Yes, but it thinks you're using Win 8

DirectX up to date?
Drivers?
Don't know if Valley needs C++ runtimes?

Just to prove it (bog stock settings, not an entry)


----------



## Never0666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yes, but it thinks you're using Win 8
> 
> DirectX up to date?
> Drivers?
> Don't know if Valley needs C++ runtimes?
> 
> Just to prove it (bog stock settings, not an entry)


ty for your answewr,
just reinstalled win10, i will try tonight

How can i check if my DirectX are updated?


----------



## alancsalt

https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-download-install-directx-2624489


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Unkownm i5 4690k @ 4.51ghz core (4207Mhz uncore) ---- evga 980 ti hybrid (gpuz in post) ---- Score: 4779 ---- FPS: 114.2


Ok there IS something wrong, terrible wrong with my system, how an i5 and 980 ti can beat my system by this far ?









here is mine


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Unkownm i5 4690k @ 4.51ghz core (4207Mhz uncore) ---- evga 980 ti hybrid (gpuz in post) ---- Score: 4779 ---- FPS: 114.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok there IS something wrong, terrible wrong with my system, how an i5 and 980 ti can beat my system by this far ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine
Click to expand...

there is something wrong. I would say our cpu is par level in terms of gaming (not video rendering etc). While you have 6core + HT you are on sandy bridge and it is slower than haswell but core count makes up for that. Also the fact that its using QPI link so lets take our cpus out of the picture for a minute.

Look at your gpu memory frequency. It shouldn't be that low of a clock speed??

Also with mine my windows 10 is customized with lots of things disabled and ProcessLasso to force priority on processes. Vally.exe was running Real-time thread + High I/O + Normal memory thread + Gaming mode + Bitsum High performance profile.

You'd be surprised that you can gain 1,2fps in this benchmark just by disabling services-drivers not needed. Also prioritizing all processes with low to high priority in processLasso


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Your PCI Bus is also 16 x 2


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> there is something wrong. I would say our cpu is par level in terms of gaming (not video rendering etc). While you have 6core + HT you are on sandy bridge and it is slower than haswell but core count makes up for that. Also the fact that its using QPI link so lets take our cpus out of the picture for a minute.
> 
> Look at your gpu memory frequency. It shouldn't be that low of a clock speed??
> 
> Also with mine my windows 10 is customized with lots of things disabled and ProcessLasso to force priority on processes. Vally.exe was running Real-time thread + High I/O + Normal memory thread + Gaming mode + Bitsum High performance profile.
> 
> You'd be surprised that you can gain 1,2fps in this benchmark just by disabling services-drivers not needed. Also prioritizing all processes with low to high priority in processLasso


hi, here are the clocks while benchmarking, i can even push it little further. i mean, no matter how heavily overclocked is a 980 ti, it is just a 1070 rank card, and is imposible to beat a gtx 1080, and my cpu is not bottlenecking my card at all .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Your PCI Bus is also 16 x 2


hi, this is not the problem, there almost no different between 2.0 and 3.0


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> hi, here are the clocks while benchmarking, i can even push it little further. i mean, no matter how heavily overclocked is a 980 ti, it is just a 1070 rank card, and is imposible to beat a gtx 1080, and my cpu is not bottlenecking my card at all .
> 
> hi, this is not the problem, there almost no different between 2.0 and 3.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2nd and 3rd image


The 2138MHz on your screen is only your starting GPU clock speed.
And that's not very fast for a GTX 1080 running a benchmark.
At stock settings, mine starts @ 2200MHz.
When set for benching, @ 2214MHz.

Work your Voltage/speed curve and power limits with Afterburner or similar software.








Some GPU-intensive benchmarks are better run with fewer cores and threads, so you also might also consider disabling some threads just for giggles.

980tis are not slouches compared to a 1080. Look thru the score table on page 1. They still rock.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> there is something wrong. I would say our cpu is par level in terms of gaming (not video rendering etc). While you have 6core + HT you are on sandy bridge and it is slower than haswell but core count makes up for that. Also the fact that its using QPI link so lets take our cpus out of the picture for a minute.
> 
> Look at your gpu memory frequency. It shouldn't be that low of a clock speed??
> 
> Also with mine my windows 10 is customized with lots of things disabled and ProcessLasso to force priority on processes. Vally.exe was running Real-time thread + High I/O + Normal memory thread + Gaming mode + Bitsum High performance profile.
> 
> You'd be surprised that you can gain 1,2fps in this benchmark just by disabling services-drivers not needed. Also prioritizing all processes with low to high priority in processLasso
> 
> 
> 
> hi, here are the clocks while benchmarking, i can even push it little further. i mean, no matter how heavily overclocked is a 980 ti, it is just a 1070 rank card, and is imposible to beat a gtx 1080, and my cpu is not bottlenecking my card at all .
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Your PCI Bus is also 16 x 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi, this is not the problem, there almost no different between 2.0 and 3.0
Click to expand...

Your cpu isn't a bottleneck.

It sounds like a driver / windows problem than hardware since Valley says correct speeds

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> The 2138MHz on your screen is only your starting GPU clock speed.
> And that's not very fast for a GTX 1080 running a benchmark.
> At stock settings, mine starts @ 2200MHz.
> When set for benching, @ 2214MHz.
> 
> Work your Voltage/speed curve and power limits with Afterburner or similar software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some GPU-intensive benchmarks are better run with fewer cores and threads, so you also might also consider disabling some threads just for giggles.
> 
> 980tis are not slouches compared to a 1080. Look thru the score table on page 1. They still rock.


hi thanks for your input but, what kind of gamix card you have? here is a review from guru3d of your card
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_1080_gaming_x_8g_review,38.html
Quote:


> Overclocked
> Core Clock: 1807 MHz
> Boost Clock: 1950~2065 MHz
> Memory Clock: 5500/11000 MHz


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Have you tried applying the tweaks at the bottom of the 1st post? They will help. Also, I find Valley to be the most inconsistent benchmark, I'd try anything different before declaring a problem. Try Heaven, it is very repeatable for me.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Have you tried applying the tweaks at the bottom of the 1st post? They will help. Also, I find Valley to be the most inconsistent benchmark, I'd try anything different before declaring a problem. Try Heaven, it is very repeatable for me.


hi, no i have not, but now that you mentioned it, i will tonight.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> hi thanks for your input but, what kind of gamix card you have? here is a review from guru3d of your card
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_1080_gaming_x_8g_review,38.html


That's what they ran it at. Not what it can run at. I don't put much stock in reviews unless they find a huge flaw. I bought this one because the cooler was known to be very good and the Zotac Extreme I had earlier had a fan crap out.

I'm currently running an original Gaming Z BIOS on my _*original model*_ Gaming X. It has a higher idle speed and power cap, but with the stock BIOS I was routinely running 2164/2177MHz and higher. The higher power limit really only gets me over the 2200 mark (as high as 2227) during some runs. Heat pulls it back down, so it sometimes ends benchmark runs @ 2151 or even 2138. But that's after running much of time at much higher speeds.


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> That's what they ran it at. Not what it can run at. I don't put much stock in reviews unless they find a huge flaw. I bought this one because the cooler was known to be very good and the Zotac Extreme I had earlier had a fan crap out.
> 
> I'm currently running an original Gaming Z BIOS on my _*original model*_ Gaming X. It has a higher idle speed and power cap, but with the stock BIOS I was routinely running 2164/2177MHz and higher. The higher power limit really only gets me over the 2200 mark (as high as 2227) during some runs. Heat pulls it back down, so it sometimes ends benchmark runs @ 2151 or even 2138. But that's after running much of time at much higher speeds.


Your card is still the exception and not the rule as far as the GTX1080 is concerned. Very few break 2200. Maybe the top 10% or less.

Yukss's 2138 is good or above average. I am guessing it will probably do 2152 with proper curve and or the T4 bios, and maybe 2164 2177

Most 1080's hover around the 2100 mark at best.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Your card is still the exception and not the rule as far as the GTX1080 is concerned. Very few break 2200. Maybe the top 10% or less.
> 
> Yukss's 2138 is good or above average. I am guessing it will probably do 2152 with proper curve and or the T4 bios, and maybe 2164 2177
> 
> Most 1080's hover around the 2100 mark at best.


That's probably true.







Though the Zotac I had previously could be pushed even faster with a BIOS upgrade. It's also true that I put lot of time into maxing my GPU's speed and streamlining my rig for best performance.

Yukss is comparing his run to a run done by someone else _who also takes benchmarking serious enough to optimize his OS, drivers and hardware._ I think the relevant point to be made here is that _it's not realistic_ to make a stock run, compare your results with semi-serious benchers and declare a system screwed up or a GPU a dud. It takes some work to make it fast.


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> That's probably true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the Zotac I had previously could be pushed even faster with a BIOS upgrade. It's also true that I put lot of time into maxing my GPU's speed and streamlining my rig for best performance.
> 
> Yukss is comparing his run to a run done by someone else _who also takes benchmarking serious enough to optimize his OS, drivers and hardware._ I think the relevant point to be made here is that _it's not realistic_ to make a stock run, compare your results with semi-serious benchers and declare a system screwed up or a GPU a dud. It takes some work to make it fast.


I think his main concern was with your statement that you were running 2200 at "stock" or without OC, which means out of the box, which is why he quoted the numbers he did. I have never seen a 1080 do 2200 out of the box. 2 were close and eventually were able to both break 2300.


----------



## TheDigitalToast

TheDigitalToaster --- i7 6950x / 3Ghz --- Asus Strix 1080TI OC; 2088 / 5680 --- 147,6 FPS --- 6168


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> I think his main concern was with your statement that you were running 2200 at "stock" or without OC, which means out of the box, which is why he quoted the numbers he did. I have never seen a 1080 do 2200 out of the box. 2 were close and eventually were able to both break 2300.


Yes. I can see that.

What I really meant was it would run 2202 and show 2202 on the Valley benchmark screen on the original Gaming X BIOS, (even on stock fan settings) before the Gaming Z BIOS update.








I wonder if this card could reach 2300 on water. Furmark says I'm power-limited. Not sure lower temps could make that happen. I've been able to run @2227 through the first 3 scenes of Superposition a few times, but the heat always pulls me back down.


----------



## Yukss

hello guys, thanks for your replies, here is the lastest result applying the teaks described in page 1

Yukss i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz on water ---- evga gtx 1080 fe on water ---- Score: 4783---- FPS: 114.3



Still im not happy with the results..


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> hello guys, thanks for your replies, here is the lastest result applying the teaks described in page 1
> 
> Yukss i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz on water ---- evga gtx 1080 fe on water ---- Score: 4783---- FPS: 114.3
> 
> 
> 
> Still im not happy with the results..


Same as me. You should still be getting more

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Never0666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-download-install-directx-2624489


Perfect, thank-you!

a few football appointments for my son will delay my test.. i will try asa possible ...


----------



## KY J3llyDoeNUTZ

Going to try later to get up higher because I have a cellphone shot of it. But heres my number for now.

KY J3llyDoeNUTZ --- i7 6700K / 4.0 GHz --- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 22.21.13.8233 --- 137.5 --- 5751.


----------



## pokerapar88

So, 4790k at 4.5ghz, 16gb ddr3 1600mhz and GTX 1080 @ 2100/5400
Only tweaks are the ones on Nvidia ctrl panel


----------



## DStealth

DStealth --- i7 5820k / 4.7 Ghz --- Palit Gamerock 1080TI 2063 / 12300 --- 163.8 FPS --- 6853


----------



## BBEG

Been a long, long time.

Stock fan curve:





Manual 90% fan speed:



System: same Sandy i7 2600k, same MVG board, same 16GB Samsung green, same Seasonic Platinum PSU. GPU is now an EVGA 1080 Ti FE. CPU back at stock clocks, GPU stock clocks. On stock fan curves, PrecisionX confirms thermal throttling at 84° C and shows a range of 1480-1784 MHz, Unigine reports 1911 MHz. On the 90% fan speed, mostly stable 1822 MHz, Unigine still reporting 1911, but at least the max temp was now in the 60s and away from the throttle point. I'll be redoing these when I install the EVGA hybrid cooler. Not a damned point in trying to OC on air when it can't even hit its max freq stable. What a terrible blower cooler.

Edited because I forgot how to play by the rules and use HD setting.


----------



## ZXMustang

disregard


----------



## ZXMustang

Even better with cpu OC.

ZXMustang --- i7 7700K / 5.0 Ghz --- Founders Edition 1080TI 2063 / 12300 --- 162.8 FPS --- 6813


----------



## pokerapar88

Update on mine: gtx 1080 on air + 4790k only optimizations are from drivers.


----------



## Piddeman

Piddeman --- Intel Core i5 4690k @ 4.9 GHz --- SLI GTX970 @ 1483 MHz / 1900 MHz --- 122.2.0 FPS --- 5113


----------



## Lufttygger

Lufttygger

- - - - -
CPU: I5-4690k @ 4305MHz
GPU: EVGA 1080 Ti FTW3 SLI, Core: 2012MHz, Shader: 4024MHz, Memory: 11016MHz
Avg. FPS: 125,7
Score: 5258
Res: 1440p



- - - - -
CPU: I5-4690k @ 4305MHz
GPU: EVGA 1080 Ti FTW3 SLI, Core: 2012MHz, Shader: 4024MHz, Memory: 11016MHz
Avg. FPS: 140,1
Score: 5863
Res: 1080p


----------



## DesGres

DesGres --- I7 7700K @ 5.2Ghz --- GTX 1080Ti Strix 2202Mhz / Mem 6243 Mhz --- AVG. 171.3 FPS --- Score 7169


----------



## Kimir

So I haven't updated this since KaRLiToS pm'ed me about getting ownership of this thread (which I am not) and then got a message from Xoriam telling me he would be able to update soon, that was back in April. I haven't followed nor kept updating even if I still have the access to the spreadsheet.
Does any of you got news from either of them since then?


----------



## alancsalt

Don't let it throw ya. You guys do a great job.


----------



## jan3003

I7 5960X 4.6Ghz

GTX 1080 SLI 2163Mhz / MEM 5810Mhz

Score 6482 - FPS 154.9


----------



## ace1ndahole

i7 [email protected]

GTX 1080 TI 2038MHz Core Clock / 6005MHz Memory

Score 6145


----------



## ace1ndahole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesGres*
> 
> Intel Core I7 7700K @ 5.2Ghz
> 
> GTX 1080Ti Strix 2188Mhz / Mem 6113 Mhz ---- 165.6 Fps Score 6930


JESUS DUDE! talk about a golden chip.

Did you have to go out of your way for this god-tier 1080 TI? or was it completely luck?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Don't know if they update this old bench any longer, I beat my 5960X/Titan X Maxwell SLI score









GnarlyCharlie i7-7700K @ 5GHz -- Titan Xp @2100/13332 -- 177.3 FPS -- 7419 Score


----------



## mbed0123

mbed0123 --- [email protected] ---- GTX TITAN ; 1206 / 7008 ---- 98.7 FPS ---- 4128


----------



## Voxer1982

[email protected] [email protected]/12310mhz---167.6---7011


----------



## neurotix

bump


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Heh, I'd be in 1st place single card 1080 if the leader board ever got updated. But if it got updated, it'd attract attention and I'd get waxed.


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 --- [email protected] --- Evga gtx 980ti hybrid @ 1550mhz/1993mhz--- 113.7 --- 4759


----------



## neurotix

bump


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Why the repeated bumps? If you have submitted a score that didn't get put on the leader board, it appears that the thread has been abandoned as far as updates.


----------



## Vellinious

Valley is little more than a CPU benchmark. People have stopped using it. May as well shut this thread down. As a GPU benchmark, it's absolutely worthless.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Valley is little more than a CPU benchmark. People have stopped using it. May as well shut this thread down. As a GPU benchmark, it's absolutely worthless.


As far as I know, all such benchmarks are affected by the CPU used.

I don't think of Valley as a "GPU benchmark", but more as an early DirectX11 benchmark. I have found my GPU settings to make a difference in my scores, which can help one create stable custom curves.

Sure, the 3Dmark benchmarks separate the scores into GPU,CPU, and GPU+CPU sections, but they then add all these together to give an overall score as a result. And all the benchmarking threads here go by this overall score. Don't see how _Valley_ is _that_ much different.

Which 'GPU' benchmarks do you prefer?


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Heh, I'd be in 1st place single card 1080 if the leader board ever got updated. But if it got updated, it'd attract attention and I'd get waxed.


Show me or it didn't happen.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> As far as I know, all such benchmarks are affected by the CPU used.
> 
> I don't think of Valley as a "GPU benchmark", but more as an early DirectX11 benchmark. I have found my GPU settings to make a difference in my scores, which can help one create stable custom curves.
> 
> Sure, the 3Dmark benchmarks separate the scores into GPU,CPU, and GPU+CPU sections, but they then add all these together to give an overall score as a result. And all the benchmarking threads here go by this overall score. Don't see how _Valley_ is _that_ much different.
> 
> Which 'GPU' benchmarks do you prefer?


I prefer Superposition, Firestrike and Timespy. You can gauge actual GPU performance, without needing to worry about how much your CPU is overclocked. I never really look at the overall score in the 3D Mark benches, I want to see GPU performance. But, since the boards everywhere, including here, include them, I overclock the piss out of the CPU too, just to get the better overall score. Still.....the GPU score is all that really matters to me.

Valley is different because the graphics test creates a CPU bottleneck with higher end hardware. The better the GPU(s), the worse it gets. It's an absolute waste of time. Heaven is starting to get there too.....


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I prefer Superposition, Firestrike and Timespy. You can gauge actual GPU performance, without needing to worry about how much your CPU is overclocked. I never really look at the overall score in the 3D Mark benches, I want to see GPU performance. But, since the boards everywhere, including here, include them, I overclock the piss out of the CPU too, just to get the better overall score. Still.....the GPU score is all that really matters to me.
> 
> Valley is different because the graphics test creates a CPU bottleneck with higher end hardware. The better the GPU(s), the worse it gets. It's an absolute waste of time. Heaven is starting to get there too.....


Ahhh... And just I thought people were moving away from Heaven and Valley simply because they wanted to see tangible numeric improvement of score from their new 6 & 8-core CPUs.
Heaven and Valley barely use 4 cores. Superposition definitely uses at least 4.

Looking at the overall scores for Firestrike and Time Spy, having more cores makes a huge difference in overall scores, but as you say, not as much difference in the Graphics dept.

FWIW, my top scores in Heaven and Valley are within .2 fps of one another. I'd post them if I thought someone would update the tables. I think I've driven this 1080 as far as I can get it to go on this i7-6700...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> Ahhh... And just I thought people were moving away from Heaven and Valley simply because they wanted to see tangible numeric improvement of score from their new 6 & 8-core CPUs.
> Heaven and Valley barely use 4 cores. Superposition definitely uses at least 4.
> 
> Looking at the overall scores for Firestrike and Time Spy, having more cores makes a huge difference in overall scores, but as you say, not as much difference in the Graphics dept.
> 
> FWIW, my top scores in Heaven and Valley are within .2 fps of one another. I'd post them if I thought someone would update the tables. I think I've driven this 1080 as far as I can get it to go on this i7-6700...


Heaven and Valley never hit more than two cores at a time, and usually it's just one that's carrying the load, with the 2nd one pulling low usage. It bounces around, which core it's using, but....it's never more than the one getting hit really hard. Superposition is the much the same way with one thread getting hit really hard, and 3 or 4 more pulling light loads. It's just optimized better. Still, won't be too long and it'll start seeing bottlenecks as well. Unigine's engine just doesn't do well with multiple threads.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Heaven and Valley never hit more than two cores at a time, and usually it's just one that's carrying the load, with the 2nd one pulling low usage. It bounces around, which core it's using, but....it's never more than the one getting hit really hard. Superposition is the much the same way with one thread getting hit really hard, and 3 or 4 more pulling light loads. It's just optimized better. Still, won't be too long and it'll start seeing bottlenecks as well. Unigine's engine just doesn't do well with multiple threads.


I see an increase in scores when I go from 2 to 3 cores in both Heaven and Valley, but neither gain nor loss from adding the 4th core. Superposition gains fps when I move from 3 to 4 cores. If it's not using the cores, I have no idea what's causing the gains.









Gonna go ahead and post some new numbers for some of these benchmarks tonight before I wipe them out.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> I see an increase in scores when I go from 2 to 3 cores in both Heaven and Valley, but neither gain nor loss from adding the 4th core. Superposition gains fps when I move from 3 to 4 cores. If it's not using the cores, I have no idea what's causing the gains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go ahead and post some new numbers for some of these benchmarks tonight before I wipe them out.


Like I said...the additional cores are being used very lightly. Watch CPU thread usage while running the benchmarks. You'll see it. One core getting hammered, and the other cores very lightly utilized.


----------



## Beagle Box

*Update:
Beagle Box i7-6700K @ 4.991GHz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @ 2227MHz / 5593 MHz-- 132.7 FPS -- 5551 Score*


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Why the repeated bumps? If you have submitted a score that didn't get put on the leader board, it appears that the thread has been abandoned as far as updates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> As far as I know, all such benchmarks are affected by the CPU used.
> 
> I don't think of Valley as a "GPU benchmark", but more as an early DirectX11 benchmark. I have found my GPU settings to make a difference in my scores, which can help one create stable custom curves.
> 
> Sure, the 3Dmark benchmarks separate the scores into GPU,CPU, and GPU+CPU sections, but they then add all these together to give an overall score as a result. And all the benchmarking threads here go by this overall score. Don't see how _Valley_ is _that_ much different.
> 
> Which 'GPU' benchmarks do you prefer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I prefer Superposition, Firestrike and Timespy. You can gauge actual GPU performance, without needing to worry about how much your CPU is overclocked. I never really look at the overall score in the 3D Mark benches, I want to see GPU performance. But, since the boards everywhere, including here, include them, I overclock the piss out of the CPU too, just to get the better overall score. Still.....the GPU score is all that really matters to me.
> 
> Valley is different because the graphics test creates a CPU bottleneck with higher end hardware. The better the GPU(s), the worse it gets. It's an absolute waste of time. Heaven is starting to get there too.....


Yeah um I simply bumped it because I got new cards and have a submission to make but just got out of a psych ward and nearly died 3 times last week. Bumped the thread in my list on my profile so I'd remember to submit my score here. Got 1080ti SLI and was looking forward to make my submissions here for Valley. Timespy is irrelevant to me because I still use Win7 x64 and refuse to switch. For a long time all the best benchers (guys like Kingpin, strong island 1, dzhenchen, 8 Pack, Whitewulfe, the benchmark editors here) refused to use anything newer than Windows 7 because of the RTC bug in newer versions of Windows screwing up benchmark scores through bus clock overclocking/CPU straps. Submissions from anything newer than Win7 were disallowed for years on HWBOT but I'm betting the people saying these things here don't even know what HWBOT is. Time Spy is not the only bench still commonly used or that matters. And it should be beyond obvious from this paragraph that discussion of Win7 vs Win10 is not on the table with me.

http://hwbot.org/user/neurotix I don't think anyone here at the moment has anything close to the amount of cups + medals I have on HWBOT and I DO run FS Ultra and every other bench and at my resolution EVERYTHING is GPU bound.

Beagle Box was entirely correct in saying that Valley is still relevant. Thank you, at least you know whats up.

The bench is still GPU bound at high resolutions.

Valley is most certainly not relevant anymore at 1080p but when you're looking at multi monitor, 1440p or 4K, or even triple 1440p or 4K Valley is most certainly still useful under those situations because then it becomes GPU bound. There's a reason people still run Valley and Heaven and there's benches that are even older that are still popular and used in overclocking competitions on HWBOT (3dmark06, Aquamark, PCMark05, 3dmark11 and so on and so on.)

Anyway I'll drop it and make my submission which will be the best multi monitor submission ever made in this thread. And you can look in the chart and see my submissions going back to like 2013.


----------



## Beagle Box

3 times? Whoa!
Glad you made it.
Welcome back.


----------



## neurotix

neurotix --- i7-4790k 4.8GHz--- EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 SLI --- 2012/5805--- 133.9--- 5602 --- Multi-Monitor (5760x1080)



Cropped:


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> 3 times? Whoa!
> Glad you made it.
> Welcome back.


Thank you it's been 2 years of hell on earth for me with multiple pain conditions and suicide attempts. I'll just leave it at that but thanks for at least having a head on your shoulders









EDIT: p.s. Previous best multi monitor submission was 96.7 fps with quad SLI GTX Titans paired with an i7 3960X. 37 more fps from my run and I could do better eventually too if I ran my CPU higher. So thrilled and blessed and very happy with my SLI 1080ti's. Won't need new GPUs for years to come for my resolution. Don't need to save money for this thing anymore, I should've just bought the highest end stuff to begin with on credit and just paid it off over time so I need upgrades less often. But I'm a lot, lot more fortunate than a lot of people nowadays and a very lucky man.


----------



## Vellinious

Uh, Valley isn't used on the bot.....and for very good reason. Waste your time with it if you wish....I won't.


----------



## Kimir

Updated the following scores


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



#13283 +
feznz- i7 3770k - 1080 Ti - 145.7FPS- 6094 score -1080p +
feznz- i7 3770k - 1080 Ti - 67.5FPS- 2824 score - 3840x1600p +

#13285
lefty23 --- 4790K --- 1080Ti FE --- 152.0 FPS --- 6360 --- 1080p +
lefty23 --- 4790K --- 1080Ti FE --- 106.8 FPS --- 4469 --- 1440p +
lefty23 --- 4790K --- 1080Ti FE --- 64.9 FPS --- 2715 --- 4K +

#13286
DStealth - 5820k - GX 1080Ti - 163.4fps - 6838 - 1080p +

#13289
jpmboy --- 6950 -- TitanXp --- 117.0 --- 4896 (1440P) +

#13291
zett121 --- i7 7700k --- GTX 1080 Ti FE--- 170.5 FPS --- 7135 --- 1080 +

#13294
Jump3r--- 1800X---- GTX 1080TI ---- 55.8 ---- 2335 --- 4K +

#13299
Unkownm i5 4690k ---- 980 ti ---- Score: 4779 ---- FPS: 114.2 ---- 1080 +

#13317
TheDigitalToaster --- i7 6950x -- 1080TI --- 147,6 FPS --- 6168 --- 1080 +

#13322
KY J3llyDoeNUTZ --- i7 6700K --- GTX 1080 Ti --- 137.5 --- 5751 --- 1080 +

#13324
DStealth --- i7 5820k --- Palit 1080TI --- 163.8 FPS --- 6853 --- 1080 ++

#13327
ZXMustang --- i7 7700K --- 1080TI --- 162.8 FPS --- 6813 --- 1080 +

#13329
Piddeman --- i5 4690k --- SLI GTX970 --- 122.2.0 FPS --- 5113 --- 1080 +

#13330
Lufttygger -- I5-4690k --- 1080 Ti SLI, FPS: 125,7 Score: 5258 Res: 1440p +

Lufttygger -- I5-4690k --- 1080 Ti SLI, FPS: 140,1 Score: 5863 Res: 1080p +

#13331
DesGres -- I7 7700K --- GTX 1080Ti ---- 165.6 Fps Score 6930 --- 1080 +

#13335
ace1ndahole -- i7 5820K -- GTX 1080 TI -- Score 6145 -- 1080 +

#13337
GnarlyCharlie -- i7-7700K -- Titan Xp -- 177.3 FPS -- 7419 Score +

#13338
mbed0123 --- 3930K ---- GTX TITAN ---- 98.7 FPS ---- 4128 +

#13339
voxer1982---7700k---1080Ti---167.6---7011 +

#13342
melodystyle2003 --- 4790k --- gtx 980ti --- 113.7 --- 4759 +

#13353
Beagle Box i7-6700K -- GTX 1080 -- 132.7 FPS -- 5551 Score +

#13356
neurotix --- i7-4790k z--- GTX 1080 Ti SLI --- 133.9--- 5602 --- Multi-Monitor (5760x1080) +


If you have been omitted, please look at OP, you probably didn't follow the instructions.
I have accepted some that didn't followed them completely, but the info was there still.

Haven't updated the overall page so don't look at your score there.


----------



## DesGres

DesGres --- I7 7700K / 5.2Ghz ---- 1080TI Strix 2202/6243 ----171.3 FPS ---- Score 7169


----------



## AxGREASEDxCAULK

AxGREASEDxCAULK --- Intel [email protected] 4.20 GHz ---- GTX 1080 Ti SLi; 1987 /5505 ---- 76.9 ---- 3219


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Uh, Valley isn't used on the bot.....and for very good reason. Waste your time with it if you wish....I won't.


I bench anything and everything....

Oh yeah I had 40 gold cups at one point.
















Benching everything even stuff that's "old" or not Nvidia or Valley.... yeah thats why. Because you never know when you might get one (or several) by making submissions in things no one else thinks to. Just some friendly advice.

No need to be a keyboard warrior. I just think Valley is fun.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I bench anything and everything....
> 
> Oh yeah I had 40 gold cups at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benching everything even stuff that's "old" or not Nvidia or Valley.... yeah thats why. Because you never know when you might get one (or several) by making submissions in things no one else thinks to. Just some friendly advice.
> 
> No need to be a keyboard warrior. I just think Valley is fun.


You can't submit scores for Valley on the bot....it's not an accepted benchmark. lol

Congrats on your gold cups.......

Not sure how stating that Valley is a waste of time is being a keyboard warrior, but.....ok. I think someone might just be overly sensitive. /shrug

G'day = )


----------



## neurotix

Just forget it. delete


----------



## DStealth

DStealth --- I7 7800K / 5.2Ghz ---- 1080TI 2088/12500 ----170.4 FPS ---- Score 7129


----------



## TONSCHUH

Valley:

TONSCHUH --- 7700k @5047MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 157.5 --- 6589


----------



## DStealth

DStealth --- I7 8700K / 5.26Ghz ---- 1080TI 2088/12600 ----176.6 FPS ---- Score 7389


Edit: DStealth --- I7 8700K / 5.28Ghz ---- 1080TI 2100/12600 ----178.1 FPS ---- Score 7451


----------



## TONSCHUH

It looks like it, that no-one is updating the charts anymore.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 8700K @5.3Ghz -- Titan X Pascal @2164Mhz -- 182.4FPS -- 1080p:*


----------



## DStealth

Impressive








DStealth --- I7 8700K / 5.38Ghz ---- 1080TI 2100/12760 ----181 FPS ---- Score 7573


----------



## Unknownm

Unknownm --- I5 4690K / 4.50Ghz ---- 980TI 1493/1965 ---- 113.4 FPS ---- Score 4744 (1080p)

Last time was 112fps with DDR3 2400Mhz ram (and wrong timing that gave me 10GB less bandwidth so 28GB) now @ 2666mhz with correct timings = 40GB. Gives around 1fps+ lol


----------



## porky

Just Testing out my new 1080TI...is this a good score?

Extreme HD setting

i7 4790K / 4.4ghz / 1080TI 1900/5500

133.9 FPS

Score 5603 (1080P)


----------



## sbaptistes

k


----------



## magicase

Anyone know how to get SLI working? I've set up a profile but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## mikevic4

mikevic4-i7-8700k 5150mhz-gtx 1080ti-1980mhz core 5500mhz memory 11gb gddr5 1920x1080

score 6879

not sure why the benchmark records the OS wrong but I'm on windows 10 pro



how'd I do?


----------



## DStealth

DStealth --- I7 8700K / 5.46Ghz ---- 1080TI 2126/12800 ----181.8 FPS ---- Score 7608

Sorry MrTOOSHORT








DStealth --- I7 8700K / 5.51Ghz ---- 1080TI 2100/12800 ----183.1 FPS ---- Score 7662


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 8700K @5.4GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 184.4 FPS:*


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 8700K @5.4GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 184.4 FPS:*


Awesome. Was the 8700 binned? 5.4 is terrific. As well as the 2152 on the Titan

Getting some early morning runs in while it is cold there? lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi Derek.









Just a regular store bought 8700k.

Above average cpu, but better than my last one.


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hi Derek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a regular store bought 8700k.
> 
> Above average cpu, but better than my last one.


A nice find then.

Because my computer is too far away from the door to outside and not very mobile I am going to get me some of this



about 20-25 feet worth and run it from my living room window to the computer. Get a small fan for the window end for intake and connect the other to the front of the computer where my intake fans are.
Then wait for a nice crisp -20C day and do my runs. LOL


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega --- 8700K / 5.23 GHz --- Titan V, 1942 MHz / 1040 MHz --- 187.3 --- 7836 - 1080p.



CallsignVega --- 8700K / 5.23 GHz --- Titan V, 1942 MHz / 1040 MHz --- 126.0 --- 5271 - 1440p.


----------



## DStealth

Seems this monster is highly CPU bound ... your card paired with my CPU would probably exceed 200 mark judging from the maximum FPS
Can you please show GPUz screenshot to see the memory speed(Bandwidth) 1040 sounds somehow slow


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks for posting Vega!


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Can you please show GPUz screenshot to see the memory speed(Bandwidth) 1040 sounds somehow slow


1040/4*3072= 798.72 GB/s


----------



## DStealth

Could be GPU misreading then as on HWbot submission can see half from it


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Could be GPU misreading then as on HWbot submission can see half from it


http://monitorinsider.com/HBM.html#pseudo-channel-mode

" The pseudo channel concept essentially divides the memory of a single channel in half and assigns each half to a fixed pseudo channel. "


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Seems this monster is highly CPU bound ... your card paired with my CPU would probably exceed 200 mark judging from the maximum FPS
> Can you please show GPUz screenshot to see the memory speed(Bandwidth) 1040 sounds somehow slow


Huh? The only CPU on the planet that is going to push this benchmark faster than my 5.23 GHz 8700K is a 5.24 GHz 8700K.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for posting Vega!


Yeah! Oh wait...









5 months, usually lasts 5 hours.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Huh? The only CPU on the planet that is going to push this benchmark faster than my 5.23 GHz 8700K is a 5.24 GHz 8700K.


5.52 actually with HT on probably 5.55/5.6 HT off and see maximum FPS your 5.24 with V has 316 vs mine 354 on 1080ti...Even MrTooshort 2152 TitanXp has 10 less while 5400 CPU









Edit: Yes 5.6 are not a problem HT off just need better temps to push my Video as now is hot very hot and on the stock crappy cooler 100% fans are not helping








~360max with [email protected]@5.62 AIO


----------



## CallsignVega

It could also be drivers. Obviously this benchmark is not liking the Titan V if Ti/Xp are so close.


----------



## zhrooms

*System Info*

*CPU -* Intel Core i7 7700K *@* 5350MHz
*MEM -* G.Skill Trident Z 2x8GB 3600C16 *@* 4170MHz 16-16-16-28
*GPU -* EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FE *@* S1080TIXOC BIOS (Power Limit Removed)

*Gallery -* http://www.overclock.net/t/1637868/build-log-vector-qlimax

*Note -* Achieved these overclocks and scores with the EK Fluid Gaming A240G kit, water temperature ~5°C

*zhrooms --- i7 7700K @ 5.35 Ghz ---- GTX 1080 Ti ; 2138 / 6205 ---- 176,5 FPS ---- 7386*



*zhrooms --- i7 7700K @ 5.35 Ghz ---- GTX 1080 Ti ; 2138 / 6205 ---- 112,0 FPS ---- 4686 - 2560x1440*



*zhrooms --- i7 7700K @ 5.35 Ghz ---- GTX 1080 Ti ; 2126 / 6225 ---- 68,7 FPS ---- 2872 - 3840x2160*


----------



## mikevic4

00005.png 2187k .png file


i7-8700k running at 5.2ghz
corsair h90 chip cooler
evga 1080 ti ftw3 hybrid x2 in sli
gskillz tridentz ddr4 4400 16gb
asus rog maximus x apex mobo
corsair ax1200i power
Samsung evo 1tb m2 on dimm2 card


----------



## mikevic4

00005.png 2187k .png file


i7-8700k running at 5.2ghz
corsair h90 chip cooler
evga 1080 ti ftw3 hybrid x2 in sli
gskillz tridentz ddr4 4400 16gb
asus rog maximus x apex mobo
corsair ax1200i power
Samsung evo 1tb m2 on dimm2 card

not sure why the engine incorrectly reports my os, I'm running windows 10 home


----------



## kithylin

Kithylin --- 5820K / 4.5 GHz --- GTX 1080 Ti, 2138 MHz / 12410 MHz --- 156.7 --- 6557 - 1080p.



EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition - Using XOC Unlimited bios. Custom water loop with EK Fullcover block.

EDIT: Fixed ram clock, I forgot to use effective clock, whoops.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I'll have to re-download this benchmark and give it a go on the ol' R9 295x2 before I sell her off. Will post back.


----------



## kithylin

For a weird score I might next week post my 2500K with GTX 295 dualies for Quad-SLI just to score the bottom of the quad-gpu page.. maybe. We'll see..


----------



## DStealth

DStealth --- I7 8700K / 5.62Ghz ---- 1080TI 2202/12600 ----183.5 FPS ---- Score 7680


----------



## TONSCHUH

TONSCHUH --- 7700k @5047MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 157.5 --- 6589










?


----------



## looniam

5 star rating drive by . . .


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I have no idea if this is good or bad... lol

HoneyBadger84 --- 3930K @4200MHz --- NVidia Titan Xp [email protected] --- 135.9 --- 5688

Screenshot attached.

Edit: Definitely seems like I'm CPU bound in this benchmark as I'm not seein a constant 100% GPU load.


----------



## theelviscerator

*theelviscerator-- 3570k /4.7 GHz --- 980ti, 1403 MHz / 1900 MHz --- 106.1 --- 4440*

Just threw some old parts together out of sheer boredom and going to bench this a little. ran 1 point short of UFO gaming ring on Online Benchmark. SS is not uploading wth.


----------



## feznz

HoneyBadger84 said:


> I have no idea if this is good or bad... lol
> 
> HoneyBadger84 --- 3930K @4200MHz --- NVidia Titan Xp [email protected] --- 135.9 --- 5688
> 
> Screenshot attached.
> 
> Edit: Definitely seems like I'm CPU bound in this benchmark as I'm not seein a constant 100% GPU load.


A bit late on reply but Valley loves system memory speed I see you have 2133Mhz.


----------



## Bride

Bride -- 8700k / 5.3 GHz -- GTX 980ti 1519 MHz / 2000 MHz -- 114.7 -- 4801 -- Valley Extreme HD


----------



## KY J3llyDoeNUTZ

Upgraded my processor. Here are the new numbers,

KY J3llyDoeNUTZ --- i7 7700K / 4.2 GHz --- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 24.21.13.9731 --- 144.7 --- 6054.


----------



## Jpmboy

is this thread still being updated?


----------



## Kimir

I haven't in a while.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kimir said:


> I haven't in a while.


Ah, I didn't know/remember you had picked up on this thread.


----------



## Kimir

Jpmboy said:


> Ah, I didn't know/remember you had picked up on this thread.


Yeah the former owner is awol and since the spreadsheet is a mess (having to manually put the same entry in the different tabs) I haven't updated it since September 2017 (oh nice the history stuff in google sheets).
I don't really have the time to redo it atm.

5k posts :wheee:


----------



## Jpmboy

non-linked sheets? maybe it deserves to be ignored.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Just for the Yotz of it, reran this on the new card. Not bad, slight drop in performance from the Titan Xp as expected.

HoneyBadger84 --- 3930K @4200MHz --- eVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Hybrid 2050/5508 --- 126.6 --- 5296

I'm also not bothering messing with vRAM clock at all yet... I'm still trying to figure out this whole voltage curve thing, but it seems as though 2050 is stable on this card. Did get a bit warm in Heaven through 2 runs (finally broke 50C which is a first), but at that much higher of a clock, I'm not surprised, since I was hitting ~45C at stock clocks, which kept me at 1974-1987MHz all the time.

I will probably re run this at 4.6GHz eventually but right now, I just wanna game some then sleep. lol


----------



## AT0MAC

AT0MAC --- 8600K / 5GHz --- GTX 1070 2076 / 2250 --- 64.7 --- 2709 - 1440p


----------



## NBrock

Trying to post my score... can't upload pics anymore. Can't do drag and drop and can't do "manage attachments" methods.


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Trying to post my score... can't upload pics anymore. Can't do drag and drop and can't do "manage attachments" methods.


same problem here. I've been using techpowerup picture uploader in the mean itme...


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 --- 4790K / 4.7GHz --- GTX 980ti 1572 / 4095 --- 119.4 --- 4996 - 1080p
Btw, i never have had a gtx1080, therefore my score #82 in single gpus is written wrong, since that was made with the same gtx980ti.


----------



## neurotix

neurotix --- Ryzen R9 3900X / 4475MHz --- 2x GTX 1080ti 2025/5899 MHz --- 188.7 fps --- 7897









neurotix --- Ryzen R9 3900X / 4475MHz --- 2x GTX 1080ti 2025/5899 MHz --- 140.3 fps --- 5869 --- 5760x1080 Multi-Monitor


----------



## devilhead

Long time ago this thread was good one, now is forgotten one


----------



## Jpmboy

It's no longer updated... needs a new OP I believe.


----------



## neurotix

Jpmboy said:


> It's no longer updated... needs a new OP I believe.


Do you only update the Heaven thread scores once a week or something? I placed top 10.

I actually should be in the top 10 for Valley as well (1080p) from a few years ago, but as you said, the thread is abandoned.

Oh well. Superposition is current anyway, Heaven is on HWBOT and has been for a very long time, Valley was never added as a points earning bench on HWBOT anyway.

Thanks for picking up and running the Heaven thread, at least. A lot of work to maintain.


----------



## Jpmboy

neurotix said:


> Do you only update the Heaven thread scores once a week or something? I placed top 10.
> I actually should be in the top 10 for Valley as well (1080p) from a few years ago, but as you said, the thread is abandoned.
> Oh well. Superposition is current anyway, Heaven is on HWBOT and has been for a very long time, Valley was never added as a points earning bench on HWBOT anyway.
> 
> Thanks for picking up and running the Heaven thread, at least. A lot of work to maintain.


not really concerned whether OCN bench threads have bot points associated with them. I update Heaven, Timespy, 3Dmark Extreme, Firestrike SLI/CFX, Firestrike Extreme etc, threads once a week or so... more often when new GPUs launch.
*You *could volunteer to maintain this Valley thread ya know...


----------



## neurotix

Yeah, that's a lot. Thanks for doing it. 

I'd like to take over this one, unfortunately that wouldn't work out well. I appreciate the idea, but I'm in need of surgery and have numerous things wrong with my lower back, and hip. Will be going for surgery soon on the hip. Can't even work on my rig anymore (can't move it/lift more than 5 lbs. or I might be limping for weeks), and sometimes cannot even sit at my desk and use the machine as even sitting is painful. So I would not be a good choice. 

I wanted to give you a real reason, to explain why I really can't, instead of just saying 'I can't because of personal issues'. For what its worth.

It's good that someone here keeps these going, and it's great you keep them going while still benching yourself and representing OCN.


----------



## alancsalt

Fortunately for me, it is not sitting that is difficult, it is prolonged standing. Hopefully, things can get better for you.


----------



## neurotix

alancsalt said:


> Fortunately for me, it is not sitting that is difficult, it is prolonged standing. Hopefully, things can get better for you.


That hurts me too, as well as bending at the waist. Which I usually do when I build/fix rigs, with the case laying on its side. 

Basically, sitting/standing/laying down, I am in near constant pain that varies wildly from sufferable to absolutely out of control, and the last few years have been a nightmare of appointments with 'pain specialists' who aren't allowed to operate anymore because of corporate policy and insurance companies. I've seen 11 at 9 different clinics and its all gone nowhere. All they do is inject lidocaine test blocks that make my pain horrendous for a month and have made everything significantly worse while allowing more things to go wrong in the back, bit by bit.

Anyway, appreciate the kind thought. Hope your situation improves as well.

Having 3 slipped discs, degenerative disc disease, a hip cam and pincer impingement, and an anterior labrum tear among other things, is no fun


----------



## Jpmboy

neurotix said:


> Yeah, that's a lot. Thanks for doing it.
> 
> I'd like to take over this one, unfortunately that wouldn't work out well. I appreciate the idea, but I'm in need of surgery and have numerous things wrong with my lower back, and hip. Will be going for surgery soon on the hip. Can't even work on my rig anymore (can't move it/lift more than 5 lbs. or I might be limping for weeks), and sometimes cannot even sit at my desk and use the machine as even sitting is painful. So I would not be a good choice.
> 
> I wanted to give you a real reason, to explain why I really can't, instead of just saying 'I can't because of personal issues'. For what its worth.
> 
> It's good that someone here keeps these going, and it's great you keep them going while still benching yourself and representing OCN.


Woah, sorry to hear this! Get well soon buddy.


----------



## neurotix

Jpmboy said:


> Woah, sorry to hear this! Get well soon buddy.



Thanks so much. There's a lot more wrong too. Tip of the iceberg. I really appreciate this, as well as the cartoon (though I definitely DO NOT do the clean healthy living thing lol, but I am overall healthy as well as correct weight/BMI- I smoke and eat a lot of bad food though lol)

I don't know if you remember, but we used to get in arguments on here, and I was.... probably difficult to deal with. Just wanted to apologize, even if you don't remember.

Yeah, I'd love to run this thread and add my score myself but, its just not feasible. If anything I need to game more. It'd help the mood issues. Things are hard to enjoy with the pain. In addition to my pc I have 24 game consoles, and repair them/mod them..Every Sega system released in NA and like 350+ cartridges, NES, SNES etc.


----------



## skummm

skummm - 8700k @4.7Ghz --- Titan Xp @2011 / 6024 --- DDR4 @3600CL16 = 166.6 / 6972

Just for fun...

Rig rebuilt and an awesome Titan Xp Collector's Edition stripped and waterblocked 

6972... soooo close to 7000


----------



## Bride

Bride --- I9 9900KS / 5.2 Ghz ---- RTX2080S 2115 / 9000 MHz ---- Score 1925 / 46 FPS / Custom Full Preset


----------



## Jpmboy

this thread is no longer updated afaik.


----------



## Kimir

Indeed, it's kind of a legacy benchmark nowadays anyway (2013).


----------



## DStealth

Yea, but a good one...
Finally exceeded 200fps with my 1080ti
[email protected]/13016 [email protected] 4200cl14-14-14-28-280


----------



## J7SC

Not that this thread has a pulse, but...

*4K* run per OP

*TR 2950X @ 4.325 2x 2080 Ti (w-cooled) Score 136.6 FPS 5717*


----------



## Xoriam

I could start updating the thread again if it's even interesting as a benchmark anymore at this point.
A while back I tried to pass it off a few times and no one wanted to do it, but yeah if there is actually interest or a point i can get back to it


----------



## Jpmboy

IDK bud. The 4K bench is "relevant", but superposition may have relegated Valley to the dust bin of GPU history. But ya know, it still can load a GPU very well.


----------



## Xoriam

If I do start updating it again it might be a good idea to only accept 4k submissions then. Are you still updating the others?


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, I do update the Futuremark and Heaven threads. NOt much action until the new GPUs drop tho.


----------



## alancsalt

I've had a request for access to the Valley spreadsheet, but apart from their email, haven't a clue who is asking...


----------



## Xoriam

it's me, i changed email can't add myself to it


----------



## alancsalt

Argh, request has disappeared now, could you request again? or pm me yr email addy.


----------



## Xoriam

alancsalt said:


> Argh, request has disappeared now, could you request again? or pm me yr email addy.


Ok i sent another request, sorry i thought the request would have been sent to my other email


----------



## Pimphare

Pimphare
CPU : I5 9400F / Base Frequency 2.90 GHz, to 4.10 GHz Boost, hexa-core
GPU : MSI GTX 1660ti Ventus XS 6G OC, Base clock 1500 MHz / 1536 CUDA Cores / 6GB 192-Bit GDDR6
AVG. FPS : 81.7
Resolution : 1080p @ 144 Hz


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, this thread is still alive.


----------



## Jpmboy

on life support


----------



## neyel8r

guess this thing doesn't like Linux/OpenGL 
_(cpu @ 5.2, ram @ 3600, gpu @ 1974/12000 btw)_


----------



## mxthunder

neyel8r said:


> guess this thing doesn't like Linux/OpenGL
> _(cpu @ 5.2, ram @ 3600, gpu @ 1974/12000 btw)_


Why do you say that? that score is spot on for a 1080...


----------



## Ahnt

Wow.... So much for this thread


----------



## rares495

Ahnt said:


> Wow.... So much for this thread


So much for this forum.


----------



## Ahnt

rares495 said:


> So much for this forum.


I know. I just came here to see how my 2080 compared. Just a big mess of code. Sucks.


----------



## alancsalt

In loving memory of classic OCN


----------



## J7SC

alancsalt said:


> In loving memory of classic OCN
> View attachment 2458779


...good, tx, but s.th. is wrong with table / Google doc / first post, per attached


----------



## alancsalt

yes, the forum migration would appear to have pretty well killed the first post.

The Google Docs Table


----------



## J7SC

alancsalt said:


> yes, the forum migration would appear to have pretty well killed the first post.
> 
> The Google Docs Table


ok, tx much - but wondering a bit about my sub >> here in Google docs


----------



## Jpmboy

alancsalt said:


> yes, the forum migration would appear to have pretty well killed the first post.
> 
> The Google Docs Table


Ugh - I'm gonna have to figure out what to do with a few benchmark threads before the Ampere launch. 😨


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Cakewalk_S - Ryzen 9 4900HS @4.4Ghz --- RTX 2060 Max-Q (Shunt Mod) @ 1890 / 6501 --- DDR4 @3200CL22 = 86.1 / 3602 










Not bad considering this is a *LAPTOP*! Freaking crushing it in 3DMark scores compared to other RTX2060 Max-Q's.... I shunt modded my laptop from a 65W TDP to around 85-87W TDP. Temperatures for a laptop are amazing too!


----------

